# What R you doing today?



## Tom

What R you doing today?
Today I bottled my Chilean Syrah and Chilean Cab/Franc. Total was a full 5 cases. 
Also getting room for my 36 gallons of Italian juice comming in this weekend.
Here's whats left..

6 gal Apricot
6 gal Apple-Pear-Passion Fruit
6 gal Italian juice Brunello
6 gal Italian juice Amarone
12 gal Chilean juice Red Zin
12 gal Chilean juice Malbec
6 gal Pineapple
12 gal Peach
10 gal Bananna
6 gal Pear
6 gal CA juice Cab Sauvignon
6 gal CA juice Pinot Noir
6 gal CA juice Chianti
6 gal Ca juice Riesling
6 gal Ca juice Viognier
6 gal Carrot
6 gal Blackberry
starting this weekend ..
6 gal Italian juice Amarone
6 gal Italian juice Nebbiolo
6 gal Italian juice Dolcetto
6 gal Italian juice Valpolicello
6 gal Italian juice Frascati
6 gal Italian juice Verdicchio


----------



## DageonYar

Today... I pick up the new laundry sink and faucet and filtration system I'm installing in my little section of the basement which will serve as my brewing base  Pipes already installed last weekend. This weekend I pick up a new kit to be my first home-based brew!! WooT! Not sure what I'm going to get yet though lol


----------



## myakkagldwngr

So far nothing wine related!!! 
But I am really thinking about how good a glass would be right now. Is 3:30 in the afternoon too early? 
Today has been one of those days that was good but very boring.
I've been working with our local community center here in our small town,,,(1 traffic light),,, to get a new building started. That has been an on going project for at least ten years, five of which I've been involved.
So finally I sat thru four hours of county commission meetings today to hear them say, it's time to do this. This time next year, we'll have a new community center building!!  Hopefully about 4200 square feet!
And by the way Tom, your list is impressive!


----------



## upper

Wow Tom that is a nice cellar full.I will be crushing some rubired grapes,then over to the neibors muscat vineyard to go in behind the harvast and see what I can pick-up.......Oh picked up a hydrometer today.Upper


----------



## Tom

I have 1,000 + bottles in my "wine cellar".
thats just in carboys LOL
Hydrometer is #1 for equipment needed.


----------



## arcticsid

Today I am learrning how to hobble around with one foot. drinking and crutches could be a scary combo

Trying to procure the rest of the materials need to build a wheelchair ramp for a old timer here who is a disabled vet and can't wait any longer for the VA to help him, so with the Disabled Vaets of America I will find the materials needed. I am hoping not to have to build it myself but I will if I have to.

Need to get to the brew shop and get the yeast to pitch into my cranberry/pomegranite, it is past the pectin stage and is waiting to begin to bubble.

Sharpening up the snow shovel, feels like snow for sure in the air. My money is on the eight, I may not win this year but I think I am going to come close.

Got bad news today about a young friend(18 yo) that was killed in a car accident last month, not sure how I was the last to know but I was. Need to deal with his Mom and their family. On top of that the mom is terminally ill and there are many other problems facing them. Time to be a true Alaskan and step up and see where I can help.

Got gallons of cran/pomegranite on the counter that needs to be moved. Guess i didn't think about that when I mixed it all up. It's damn sure not going on the frig!!!LOL

What am I doing today? I am giving my thanks that I woke up alive and healthy today and that I can hope that those in my family and those I call my friends are doing okay. I also prayed that if there was anythng I could do to help any of them, that the strength would be sent my way.

Take Care,
Troy


----------



## Runningwolf

I picked up 28 cases of empty bottles today. There was a wine festival last weekend and now the wineries are looking to dump all of their used bottles. Tonight I am bottling 6 gallons each of Isabella and Videl.


----------



## Tom

Nice score!
Did you get your Isabella from Walkers?


----------



## Wade E

Not a Damn thing!


----------



## Sacalait

Preparing to pick pecans. With all the recent heavy rain and wind the pecans are covering the ground...8 trees worth.


----------



## St Allie

I'm planting grapevines and preparing a new area to plant the raspberries into over the next few days. It's a bit windy but sunny so I'll take the opportunity while the weather is cooperating.

I have 10 gallons of merlot ready to bottle and only 30 bottles available..some of it will have to bulk store a bit longer.

Allie


----------



## Tom

Sacalait said:


> Preparing to pick pecans. With all the recent heavy rain and wind the pecans are covering the ground...8 trees worth.


OK let me guess what you are gonna do with them. What plans do you have?


----------



## gonzo46307

Besides working...got home, walked the muts, turned the portable heater on in the laundry room because my WE Luna Rossa doesn't want to degass (methinks a brewbelt is going to be likely purchase).

Now I'm cooking dinner and sipping some Welch's recipe, while watching Hulu.

Peace,
Bob


----------



## Sacalait

Tom said:


> OK let me guess what you are gonna do with them. What plans do you have?



My wife has orders for 80# of shelled pecans which is 250# raw. I sell some outright and many go into the freezer mainly to use in pastries and pies.


----------



## Tom

And how many #'s do you think you will get from those trees?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom, Yes I dd get the Isabella from Walkers. Had it in the carboy for 7 months. Tried it last nite while bottleing and I think it'll need another 4-6 months before its ready. I am going back up to Walker's this week and picking 7 gallons of Cranberry and about 13 gallons of Niagara. I also picked up some Rhubarb from them earlier this summer that I will be bottleing in about 5 weeks.


----------



## Sacalait

Tom said:


> And how many #'s do you think you will get from those trees?



Just guessing, around 600-700#'s.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Tom, Yes I dd get the Isabella from Walkers. Had it in the carboy for 7 months. Tried it last nite while bottleing and I think it'll need another 4-6 months before its ready. I am going back up to Walker's this week and picking 7 gallons of Cranberry and about 13 gallons of Niagara. I also picked up some Rhubarb from them earlier this summer that I will be bottleing in about 5 weeks.



"Must" be nice to live nearby !


----------



## Runningwolf

I am about 50 miles from Walkers so its only an hour drive making it worth while. Today I am rinsing out bottles. We had a wine fest a week ago and I was able to pick up 28 cases of bottles for 2 bucks a case. Rinsing them out today and seperating by color. I will remove labels and clean as I need them. Getting the bottles from this one paticular winery the labels are not real awful to try and remove like some are.


----------



## Tom

A member of my wine club "Joeswine" made it and was awsome. I think he back sweetened it


----------



## adrielsmith90

Today I promised my girl friend to take her for a candle light dinner.Then we will go for along drive.


----------



## Tom

Today I am picking up my fresh Italian juice
6 gal Amarone
6 gal Valpolicello
6 gal Dolcetto
6 gal Nebbiolo
6 gal Frascati
6 gal Verdicchio


----------



## Daisy317

Today I am going to get off work and go home and clean my canning kitchen & disinfect so I can start 2 new wine batches. After a plumbing mishap it looks like the aftermath of "the Goonies" when they're banging on the pipes... ahhh, the joys of home ownership...

Tomorrow morning I am hopefully picking up supplies for a white cranberry, chardonnay, & maybe an undecided red wine (and I am gonna try to sneak another carboy in the order too :

The beer kit & my peach will have to wait until I get a few more carboys since I've been commissioned by family to make wine for a wedding. Luckily, they're helping to pick up the tab!


----------



## BobF

Tom said:


> What R you doing today?
> Today I bottled my Chilean Syrah and Chilean Cab/Franc. Total was a full 5 cases.
> Also getting room for my 36 gallons of Italian juice comming in this weekend.
> Here's whats left..
> 
> 6 gal Apricot
> 6 gal Apple-Pear-Passion Fruit
> 6 gal Italian juice Brunello
> 6 gal Italian juice Amarone
> 12 gal Chilean juice Red Zin
> 12 gal Chilean juice Malbec
> 6 gal Pineapple
> 12 gal Peach
> 10 gal Bananna
> 6 gal Pear
> 6 gal CA juice Cab Sauvignon
> 6 gal CA juice Pinot Noir
> 6 gal CA juice Chianti
> 6 gal Ca juice Riesling
> 6 gal Ca juice Viognier
> 6 gal Carrot
> 6 gal Blackberry
> starting this weekend ..
> 6 gal Italian juice Amarone
> 6 gal Italian juice Nebbiolo
> 6 gal Italian juice Dolcetto
> 6 gal Italian juice Valpolicello
> 6 gal Italian juice Frascati
> 6 gal Italian juice Verdicchio


 
Tom - I didn't add all of this up, but a quick glance looks like you've exceeded your federal limit! ::


----------



## MJDrum

I racked 72 gallons of wine off it's yeast and oak chips.


----------



## Wade E

Itall adds up to 160, at least what is on that list!


----------



## Tom

Gee. I might hit my max. Any one hit their max? (not counting our vineyard owners) hehehe


----------



## Wade E

I did 3 years ago when I went crazy with red wines so that I could get some aged. I actually went a little over so hope the wine police arent around and reading this! I highly dought Ill ever be near there again though.


----------



## Snowbird

How much can u make a year legally..? I was told 400 gal for 2 house hold adults......lol. I should probably check with my state laws...uh?::


----------



## Tom

Nope, its 200 per houshold


----------



## wines just fine

What? That's only about 3 bottles per day. 

Hardly enough to quench a thirst! :<


----------



## wines just fine

Well, 

I bought some new wine glasses today. Since this is Thanksgiving weekend in Canada I will use them with our turkey dinner.

Now I just have to decide which wine to Christen them with.


----------



## Tom

wines just fine said:


> What? That's only about 3 bottles per day.
> 
> Hardly enough to quench a thirst! :<


Yep!
How did you know we drink that much? Then again, we bring alot to my wine club and to "other" events.


----------



## Wade E

Doing some grape pressing of Sangiovese and Zin. Sweetening some other fruit wines.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Well, I think if the government can allow companies to sell their unused carbon credits, 
We should be able to by wine credits! 
Since I could be one of a very few here in our small town making homemade wine, 
I should be able to buy at least another 1000 gals of wine credits!


----------



## Tom

A THOUSAND gallons? You would be exhausted bottling them !


----------



## Wade E

Never did get around to sweetening the other wines but I did mow and deleaf the whole yard and then rake all the freakin hickory nuts that blanketed the whole front yard and Im not exaggerating! 2 years ago I filled my full size pick up bed right to the top and heeped in the middle twice and we got a bumper crop this year but no truck so Ive been wheel barreling them into the back. 3rd time doing it so far this fall and the trees still have another full load to come down. Man I wish i had the money to cut these 2 monster trees down!


----------



## St Allie

made the rosehip syrup for winter use... sadly it was bitter..well more bitter than expected.

I made a 3 gallon wine using 3 litres of rosehip syrup.. plus honey and lemon syrup..No extra water.. SG was 1.9.

made it in May,

racked it today.. it's very medium style wine.

no bitterness apparent at all.

I'm guessing the wine is between 8 and 9 per cent.

table white.. and drinkable this december.. summer for me.

Allie


----------



## gonzo46307

Just got finished re-building the e-mail server at work. It just happened to blow up...on a Sunday...at the start of my vacation week.


----------



## Wade E

Started a Vintners Harvest Peach wine since i never was able to get fresh peaches this year due to funds. 6 gallons with 2 cans. Ive had very good results with most of their other products. I also have 2 cans of Blackberry standing by and 2 cans of Blueberry waiting and 15 lbs of Goldenrod honey due any day now which i want to make a straight mead but it may end up as a melomel, only time will tell. Im pretty much out of 6 gallon carboys now so the others will have to wait so maybe the honey will go staright with a 5 gallon batch as I still have a few of those. 1 of them will be needed for the Cab/Merlot blend I have in primary which will need to be pressed next week. Good lord what have I done here!!!!!


----------



## mark467s

Nothing special.Simply I'm planning to go for dinner.And then after it for a long drive.I love doing this.


----------



## bryano

watching kids then going to work. would it be ok if i posted the same thing here everyday, because that's what i do..... everyday. someone once said I was paying for my upbringing. well i can't wait until it's their time to pay because i'm writing stuff down as we go and it's gonna be fun


----------



## St Allie

Racking various bulk stored wines.. close to bottling time.. Family dropped off 60 bottles (soaking the labels off in the bath ) yesterday.. So now have enough to bottle the merlot and the cab franc.

keeping an eye on you lot in between!

Allie


----------



## Racer

I actually got a chance to start another batch of red wine today. Just got done crushing and de-stemming around 80 lbs. of GR-7 and Marechal Foch grapes. The numbers I have from testing say I'll have to add some sugar to the must though. The sugar level is at 21 1/2º brix right now.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

sipping on a bottle of "smoking loon" merlot.


----------



## Wade E

Contemplating smoking a big rock of crack coacaine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just kidding but having a real freakin bad day! Im drinking on the hard stuff tonight an sorry if after another hour or so my posts may start to get a little Blurry and hard to understand!


----------



## smurfe

I am recovering my hearing today. Went to a concert last night and saw AC/DC. It was LOUD and freaking Fantastic! Great seats. I was 3 foot (1st seat) from the center stage catwalk. Here are some crappy iPhone pics.


----------



## Tom

And were you 3 feet from the SPEAKERS ALSO?? SORRY I HAVE TO YELL I FIGURE YOU CAN'T HEAR ME !! LOL !!!


----------



## Wade E

Man, they dont look any different! I saw Iron Maiden a little while ago and they still rocked the house as good as when they were younger and I couldnt believe it!


----------



## upper

Just shot a buck,can't do liver but heart sandwiches are in order for tommorrow.Cut a little wood also...........................Upper


----------



## Tom

Deer season already?


----------



## upper

Last weekend in Calif.for my zone.......Upper


----------



## Old Philosopher

upper said:


> Just shot a buck,can't do liver but heart sandwiches are in order for tommorrow.Cut a little wood also...........................Upper


Liver and onions for dinner tonight! Congrats on the buck. This doe is going to be super tender, though.  One down, and three more tags to fill. Our season runs through the end of November.

Got my wood box filled, too. (Small world)

Started a new batch of plum wine.


----------



## St Allie

ick @ heart sandwiches.

liver and onions.. steak and kidney pie.. yes

heart/brains/sweetbreads,tongue and tripe?... ick ick ick

( I'm not even going to try pigs trotters.. why would anyone want to eat pigs feet?)

Allie


----------



## Old Philosopher

Heart sandwiches = yum!
Beef tongue, yes...deer tongue...nope.
Kidney pie? I'd have to have it made by an expert, then decide.
Pigs feet? I don't eat anything a pig's walked on.


----------



## St Allie

Steak and kidney pie made with real suet pastry?.. = heaven on a plate..

winks

Allie


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> Steak and kidney pie made with real suet pastry?.. = heaven on a plate..
> 
> winks
> 
> Allie


I can feel my arteries clogging just thinking about it!


----------



## St Allie

St Allie said:


> Steak and kidney pie made with real suet pastry?.. = heaven on a plate..
> 
> winks
> 
> Allie



deep fried chicken is worse. ( I don't fry anything in my kitchen)

at least with a home made pie you get 3 x steamed /boiled/mashed/baked vegetables on the same plate.

Well you do in my house.

Allie

did I mention?

I always provide dessert.


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> Allie
> 
> did I mention?
> 
> I always provide dessert.



I take it the list in your Signature is your "dessert" menu?


----------



## bryano

waiting.... and waiting
I need to start thinking ahead. Getting batches going before I only have 2 bottles left, like perhaps as I'm bottling.


----------



## Runningwolf

Cleaning clear bottles for my Rhubarb. Should be ready to bottle it in a week or two. Hope to take a ride and hit some wineries this afternoon.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

bryano said:


> waiting.... and waiting
> I need to start thinking ahead. Getting batches going before I only have 2 bottles left, like perhaps as I'm bottling.



must be new to the craft. you can't slack or you can't drink


----------



## bryano

Midwest Vintner said:


> must be new to the craft. you can't slack or you can't drink



yes learning from my mistakes. I actually treated myself to a 12pk of widmer bros drop top amber ale. first store bought brew i've had in about 6 months


----------



## wines just fine

I'm cleaning two carboys that a friend just lent me and thinking about which wine to start next.


----------



## Old Philosopher

Just waved good-bye to my first attempt at wine as it disappeared down the drain.  BUT...my 2nd attempt, using the info I gained here, is looking classic!


----------



## Wade E

Which wine did you dump and why?


----------



## mmadmikes1

Today I pitched the yeast into 6 gallons of Strawberry must, scaped labels,now I am sitting on my *** Starting SG 1.09, sweetened with Brown sugar and honey, dont ask how much, I didn't measure. Added I will add sugar at 1.06 cause I will be back sweetening. It is Girl wine and I dont want it to weak ,O ya used 25 pounds of berries


----------



## St Allie

mmadmikes1 said:


> Today I pitched the yeast into 6 gallons of Strawberry must, scaped labels,now I am sitting on my *** Starting SG 1.09, sweetened with Brown sugar and honey, dont ask how much, I didn't measure. Added I will add sugar at 1.06 cause I will be back sweetening. It is Girl wine and I dont want it to weak ,O ya used 25 pounds of berries



You're obsessed with girl-wine today Mike.. something you want to tell us?



Allie


----------



## St Allie

I've got both breadmakers going with wholemeal rosemary bread for dinner tonight. Currently making potato, leek and bacon soup to go with the bread..

crying now ( just cut up three large onions)



Allie


----------



## Old Philosopher

Wade E said:


> Which wine did you dump and why?



This was supposed to be plum wine. You know, purple, clear, etc.?





In my ignorance, I followed this "recipe":
1 pound fruit
1 pound sugar
1 oz yeast
(All x4)
Pasteurize fruit and sugar, add yeast.

What I ended up with was 4 gallons of yeast sorbet. Dumping it was merciful.


----------



## Wade E

Depends on what kind of plums you use and if you let them pulp ferment. Did you ferment on the skins?


----------



## Old Philosopher

Wade E said:


> Depends on what kind of plums you use and if you let them pulp ferment. Did you ferment on the skins?


Wade, I ansered this over here so as not to hijack this thread.


----------



## St Allie

we all dump wine sometime..

Plum isn't the easiest wine for a first wine..

I made molasses/treacle wine once..

massive/ unsalveagable/ stinky..eggysmelling horrible stuff I ever made..

apparently adding energiser would have saved it..

( I'm not convinced)

Allie


----------



## Old Philosopher

*The rest of today...*

NOW what am I doing? 
Wondering why I shot a 100 grain deer with a 180 grain bullet.


----------



## St Allie

hey darl,

if you can't send me your extra venison. And you should ..I have freezerspace.


don't damn well shoot perfectly good meat on the hoof.. I will growl at you...

Allie..


----------



## mmadmikes1

St Allie said:


> You're obsessed with girl-wine today Mike.. something you want to tell us?
> 
> 
> 
> Allie


Because I am making wine that my daughter in law and her friends like and drink. They are all early 20's(girls) I thought last strawberry I made sucked but they all loved it . I also make Riesling for her and her friends, so GIRL WINE. Are you telling me NZ girls dont like fruity sweet wine cooler kinda wine?BTW you aren't a girl(see definition above)...


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> hey darl,
> 
> don't damn well shoot perfectly good meat on the hoof.. I will growl at you...
> 
> Allie..


Wellll.... it _was_ perfectly good meat...until I shot it in the butt!


----------



## St Allie

mmadmikes1 said:


> Because I am making wine that my daughter in law and her friends like and drink. They are all early 20's(girls) I thought last strawberry I made sucked but they all loved it . I also make Riesling for her and her friends, so GIRL WINE. Are you telling me NZ girls dont like fruity sweet wine cooler kinda wine?BTW you aren't a girl(see definition above)...





see definition?

grins..
you're a US bloke..

What do you know about NZ women?

for the record..I don't drink chardonnay/riesling or sav blanc..unless I was unfortunate enough to get it as a gift.


and my daughters have better taste..

Allie...


----------



## St Allie

Old Philosopher said:


> Wellll.... it _was_ perfectly good meat...until I shot it in the butt!



I love venison OP.. shame you don't live closer. I'd be happy to swap home preserves etc in exchange.

I'm a good cook btw..


Allie


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> I love venison OP.. shame you don't live closer. I'd be happy to swap home preserves etc in exchange.
> 
> I'm a good cook btw..
> 
> 
> Allie


I'll trade you pound for pound for some of that famous NZ mutton!


----------



## St Allie

Old Philosopher said:


> I'll trade you pound for pound for some of that famous NZ mutton!



OH yuck!

3 kilos of mutton will run you 24 dollars NZ.

by the time it's cooked..you have 1 kilo of fat, 1 kilo of meat and 1 kilo of bones.
complete waste of money.

NZ leg of lamb will run you $9 a kilo.. feeds 9 people generously and won't cause you cholesterol probs.

I bought a lamb leg on the bone, for sunday dinner. 3 kilos for 27 dollars..


mutton isn't worth what they are asking.

Allie


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> see definition?
> 
> grins..
> you're a US bloke..
> 
> What do you know about NZ women?
> 
> for the record..I don't drink chardonnay/riesling or sav blanc..unless I was unfortunate enough to get it as a gift.
> 
> 
> and my daughters have better taste..
> 
> Allie...


I might venture to say, the comparison between girls and women is like MD 20/20 and a vintage Bordeaux.....


----------



## St Allie

Old Philosopher said:


> I might venture to say, the comparison between girls and women is like MD 20/20 and a vintage Bordeaux.....



Comparing a NZ woman and a french wine..

a recipe for disaster.. n'est ce pas?


Allie


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> Comparing a NZ woman and a french wine..
> 
> a recipe for disaster.. nes pas?
> 
> 
> Allie


Okay, make it Pinot Noir from your favorite vineyard. My point was that girls in their twenties are like Mad Dog 20/20. (Which I doubt they even have in NZ)


----------



## St Allie

I'm in my forties.. make my own wines/ciders and beers.. 

What's your point?

grins

Allie


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> I'm in my forties.. make my own wines/ciders and beers..
> 
> What's your point?
> 
> grins
> 
> Allie


My point? I must have had a point. Maybe if I comb my hair right, nobody will notice it.
My point was that women become more refined and desirable with age (like a fine wine), while girls in their 20s are like cheap booze: good for a quick buzz, but you regret it the next day.


----------



## St Allie

Old Philosopher said:


> My point? I must have had a point. Maybe if I comb my hair right, nobody will notice it.
> My point was that women become more refined and desirable with age (like a fine wine), while girls in their 20s are like cheap booze: good for a quick buzz, but you regret it the next day.



you are quite correct.. Women are perfection in motion...

you didn't expect I would argue?



( now waiting for Wade to speak those immortal words..)

"get a room!"



Allie


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> you are quite correct.. Women are perfection in motion...
> 
> you didn't expect I would argue?
> 
> 
> 
> ( now waiting for Wade to speak those immortal words..)
> 
> "get a room!"
> 
> 
> 
> Allie


I'd like to get a room. Then I'd have more spacce to store my carboys.


----------



## St Allie

lmao..

you have great common sense..


I like that in an american.

Allie


----------



## mmadmikes1

Its rare here, and most of us only get fleeting moments of it


----------



## St Allie

mmadmikes1 said:


> Its rare here, and most of us only get fleeting moments of it



Mike we adore men for it..( women in general)

it's not about where you were born.
men are just gorgeous creatures from any part of the globe.

gawd..

am I unfortunately in a ghastly shopping trolley experiment?

If so..I will do my best not to co operate.

full stop. ( no further comment)


----------



## Old Philosopher

mmadmikes1 said:


> Its rare here, and most of us only get fleeting moments of it


Maybe using common sense is a lot like making wine, the more practice, the better.


----------



## St Allie

Old Philosopher said:


> Maybe using common sense is a lot like making wine, the more practice, the better.



Maybe..

or it's just about the common sense


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> Mike we adore men for it..( women in general)
> 
> it's not about where you were born.
> men are just gorgeous creatures from any part of the globe.
> 
> gawd..
> 
> am I unfortunately in a ghastly shopping trolley experiment?
> 
> If so..I will do my best not to co operate.
> 
> full stop. ( no further comment)


I always enjoy window shopping, even when I'm broke.


----------



## St Allie

Old Philosopher said:


> I always enjoy window shopping, even when I'm broke.



It's still about common sense.

Allie


----------



## wines just fine

*It's a sign!*

A couple of days ago I was talking to a friend and I mentioned making wine. They say they have a couple of carboys sitting in their basement, could I use them?

Of course says I! So yesterday they bring me the carboys and I clean them up right away.

Today I'm in a parking lot and look down and find a $100 bill. 

Now, let me see, what could I use that for?


----------



## St Allie

woohoo!

go you good thing!

that's two things.. good luck comes in threes you know..

you have one more good thing to come..



Allie


----------



## bryano

well if it were me I would be thinking third times a charm and go spend half on lotto tickets and the other on wine stuff. Then tomorrow I would be weeping about the 50 bucks I just threw out.


----------



## St Allie

Making dinner..

bacon and leek quiche..


----------



## bryano

wishing it was friday


----------



## Old Philosopher

...Goin' huntin'.


----------



## St Allie

Cooking a pork roast I got for $7 this morning..


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> Cooking a pork roast I got for $7 this morning..


Pass a plate this way! Pork's my fav!


----------



## Wade E

A whole lotta nada!


----------



## St Allie

Old Philosopher said:


> Pass a plate this way! Pork's my fav!



You want chutney with that?



Thought you were out hunting?

No luck?


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> You want chutney with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you were out hunting?
> 
> No luck?


After Jr. got out of school, we only had about 1 1/2 hours of daylight. Picked a stand. Picked the wrong one.  
Home now, snuggled up to the wood stove.


----------



## St Allie

Wade E said:


> A whole lotta nada!



slow day Wade?.. it's friday already here..

I'm having a beer and a peanut butter sandwich!


----------



## St Allie

Old Philosopher said:


> After Jr. got out of school, we only had about 1 1/2 hours of daylight. Picked a stand. Picked the wrong one.
> Home now, snuggled up to the wood stove.



Better luck next time.. is the freezer getting empty?

Allie


----------



## Wade E

It was a hard busy day and Im just chillin now. Took a Vicadin a little while ago and just hope my back makes it through tomorrow!


----------



## Old Philosopher

Wade E said:


> It was a hard busy day and Im just chillin now. Took a Vicadin a little while ago and just hope my back makes it through tomorrow!


Ouch! Been there, done that... Hope it's better tomorrow.


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> Better luck next time.. is the freezer getting empty?
> 
> Allie


Haha! Actually, no.... We already have two I'm processing, and I'm going to be borrowing freezer space from a buddy. Too many ducks, chickens and turkeys in mine already, from fall harvest.


----------



## St Allie

Wade E said:


> It was a hard busy day and Im just chillin now. Took a Vicadin a little while ago and just hope my back makes it through tomorrow!



sounds bad Wade.. have you put it out again?

A hot water bottle might help?


----------



## St Allie

Old Philosopher said:


> Haha! Actually, no.... We already have two I'm processing, and I'm going to be borrowing freezer space from a buddy. Too many ducks, chickens and turkeys in mine already, from fall harvest.



One of my freezers is half filled with fishing bait.. the bloke goes out to fish and brings home the left over bait..

He's fishing with a helicopter today apparently.. not sure how that is done.. will update you later on.

Allie


----------



## Wade E

Its always on the way out now and I do my best to take it easy but I have to get my work done. I need a vacation but they cut that out this year due to the economy!


----------



## St Allie

Wade E said:


> Its always on the way out now and I do my best to take it easy but I have to get my work done. I need a vacation but they cut that out this year due to the economy!



Have you got a local swimming pool centre with spa pools? A soak in some hot water might help. There's nothing worse than constant nagging back pain, it wears you down.


----------



## Wade E

Doesnt help. I had a hot tub for awhile as I used to be the shop foreman there doing the cabinets and got a really good deal on one but it didnt help either, its 3 bad discs and theres not really anything that can be done except a surgery and theres just too many "I wish I never had it dones" not to mention the fact that taking that kind of time off would put me into foreclosure! Just deal with it is all that can be done.


----------



## Old Philosopher

Wade, I suffered crippling back pain for a number of years. If it's degenerative disk disease, you're s.o.l. But if it damaged disks from sublaxation of the spine, it can heal. I made nearly 20 visits to 4 different chiropractors until I found one who knew what to do. Four visits to him, and I have not had sciatic nerve pain, or lower back problems in almost 10 years.
I was a week away from surgery, until I met a guy who had the surgery. Once the surgeons have their way, the body is nearly unable to repair the damage done by the knife.
I'll offer another unsolicited piece of advice: lower back pain, and joint pain in general, can be aggravated by caffeine. Lay off the coffee for awhile, if you drink a lot of it.


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> One of my freezers is half filled with fishing bait.. the bloke goes out to fish and brings home the left over bait..
> 
> He's fishing with a helicopter today apparently.. not sure how that is done.. will update you later on.
> 
> Allie


Fish-to-bait ratio should be atleast 10:1. 
I've fished for shark with a hand line and a whole chicken, but I'm curious about this helicopter thing.  Waddaya do, fly over and jump on their backs?


----------



## mmadmikes1

Old Philosopher said:


> Fish-to-bait ratio should be atleast 10:1.
> I've fished for shark with a hand line and a whole chicken, but I'm curious about this helicopter thing.  Waddaya do, fly over and jump on their backs?



I would pay to watch that on TV, hell I would pay to go and do that, can we bring guns too

DUCK=SHARK BAIT eat the chickens and throw the flying liver out


----------



## Old Philosopher

mmadmikes1 said:


> I would pay to watch that on TV, hell I would pay to go and do that, can we bring guns too
> 
> DUCK=SHARK BAIT eat the chickens and throw the flying liver out


Now don't go shootin' any Great Whites. You know they are just misunderstood, finny, friendly creatures, tryin' to make a livin' like the rest of us.


----------



## DragonsLair

I spent the day fleshing and salting my elk hide from yesterdays shoot to get it ready to go to the tannery. Wonder what wine goes best with elk roast.


----------



## Old Philosopher

DragonsLair said:


> I spent the day fleshing and salting my elk hide from yesterdays shoot to get it ready to go to the tannery. Wonder what wine goes best with elk roast.


Congratulations! I would say, something dark and smokey. 
Did you get that elk on the West Side?


----------



## DragonsLair

Old Philosopher said:


> Congratulations! I would say, something dark and smokey.
> Did you get that elk on the West Side?



I had a blueberry that was reminiscent of cab sav but it's all gone. This was my first elk so I may brake into something I brought back from Italy. I only hunt the east side. You can see for a long way but it means you shoot for a long way. This was a 300 yard shot. Actually three shots.


----------



## Old Philosopher

Sounds like an appropriate time to celebrate!
Finding an elk on the west side is like trying to find a tick on a water spaniel.


----------



## DragonsLair

Only my second year elk hunting. My brother lives on this side (I live on the west side) and has been hunting elk for 15 years. He gets one about every 4th or 5th year. Got a nice 4x4 whitetail opening day of deer season, too, so this has been a good year for me. Spent the rest of deer season picking elderberries and rosehips and making them into juice to make into wine.


----------



## mmadmikes1

We have plenty of Elk on west side. The Eatonville herd is Healthy, The Quinault herd is huge, They have so many animals at St helens they had to move some up here to the Noutsack herd. Now Do we call the Bethal ridge herd east or west. It goes back and forth. Congrads Chris. Do you live in Lakewood ,Pierce county or Lakewood by Marysville


----------



## DragonsLair

mmadmikes1 said:


> We have plenty of Elk on west side. The Eatonville herd is Healthy, The Quinault herd is huge, They have so many animals at St helens they had to move some up here to the Noutsack herd. Now Do we call the Bethal ridge herd east or west. It goes back and forth. Congrads Chris. Do you live in Lakewood ,Pierce county or Lakewood by Marysville



I know there are tons on the west side but you can't sneak up on the bastards cuz the woods are so thick. Maybe we could push them east of the Columbia. Less for you, more for me. I am in Pierce Co.


----------



## mmadmikes1

The herd at Hanford is so big it is hard not to hit them when you drive thogh at night. I saw the stag herd last month and it had to be 200 bulls with horns, down side is the tags are hard to get and they GLOW


----------



## Old Philosopher

Hanford elk glow in the dark! 
I used to hunt blacktails in the hills above Enumclaw. Only made two trips to the Penninsula...hence the joke about the spaniel. I hunted elk along the White River with a few members of the local Tribe. That was educational. This was way back, just after the Taylor Mountain Massacre.
Bethel Ridge! Boy, that takes me back. Many hours spent on the Ridge, Big and Little Baldy. I was standing in a pouring down rain at the foot of Big Bald Mt., and had a group of 15 cows actually bed down around me...and no cow tag! We were hunting muleys.
Back in those days, the only whitetails were a scattered few north of Spokane. The first whitetail I ever saw was in New Hampshire. Now, they come into my yard to eat my apples.


----------



## mmadmikes1

Taylor Mountain Massacre, Damn that was a while ago. I was young and it was the ugliest thing I had ever seen.So I guess our Lives have crossed


----------



## Old Philosopher

mmadmikes1 said:


> Taylor Mountain Massacre, Damn that was a while ago. I was young and it was the ugliest thing I had ever seen.So I guess our Lives have crossed


You were REAL young at that time!  Except for the fact it's almost legend, I'm surprised you remember it. 
I'm sure we lost 99% of the readers on this one. The Taylor Mountain incident was just above Enumclaw, WA near Mud Mountain Dam. A large herd of elk came down the open Bonneville Power right-of-way, from Taylor Mountain. It was know as the Taylor Mountain Herd. They ran smack into a string if "hunters" traveling on Hwy 410. There were around 200 animals in the herd. By the time the shooting stopped, and the dust settled, over 150 elk were dead, or wounded...cows, calves, spikes...didn't matter. The herd never recovered.


----------



## St Allie

Were the hunters prosecuted? Surely there is a limit to the number of kills ?


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> Were the hunters prosecuted? Surely there is a limit to the number of kills ?


I don't have all the facts, but nearly every animal killed was illegal. By the time the County Sheriff, the State Police and the game wardens got there, most has fled in panic. This was before the days of cell phones. I seem to recall about a dozen shooters were all that were prosecuted. BTW: I use the term "shooters" because they didn't deserve the title of hunter.


----------



## St Allie

"blood lust" gives hunters/shooters a bad name. esp if it's just for trophys.

I don't have a problem with hunting for food.. I don't agree with it if it's just for a head to be hung on a wall.


----------



## mmadmikes1

I wasn't carrying a rifle yet so I wasn't 13 yet. An added note. the herd is doing well now. The Park service had to relocate animals out of park because they were destroying upper meadows. The White River herd got most of the animals because it was so close. You know Elk are not native to Washington and all herds were created by plants. We were there the next day and I watched forest service personal field dressing animals.


----------



## Old Philosopher

Nice to know the White River Herd is still healthy. There we so many down in the bottoms back then, that the Natives were about the only ones who knew how to hunt them. The area was so small (along the W. Fork) that hunters never went in there, thinking there couldn't be anything there. The game folks transplanted 15 wolves in there, all hush-hush, to try to thin the herd.


----------



## Old Philosopher

mmadmikes1 said:


> I wasn't carrying a rifle yet so I wasn't 13 yet. An added note. the herd is doing well now. The Park service had to relocate animals out of park because they were destroying upper meadows. The White River herd got most of the animals because it was so close. You know Elk are not native to Washington and all herds were created by plants. We were there the next day and I watched forest service personal field dressing animals.


The Olympic Elk found on the Olympic Peninsula are native, to the best of my knowledge. It's the only place in N. America they're found, again as far as I know. All the rest are local variations of the Roosevelt Elk.


----------



## mmadmikes1

The Roosevelt elk (Cervus canadensis roosevelti), also known as Olympic elk, is the largest of the four surviving subspecies of elk in North America. That is the Quinault herd. At least thats what my grandfather called it while we were shooting at them


----------



## St Allie

What does Elk taste like?



Is it like deer? (venison?)


----------



## arcticsid

*Wild Bison*

They are just about ready to introduce Wood Bison just north of here. These animals once roamed around here, 100 yrs ago or so.

The herd thy have here are, well have been in quarantine the last couple years. Hopefully the natives won't start blasting them for some un-undestandable rights they thing they have. It is exciting to think that a native animal here could be reintroduced to the land they once roamed.

There is a huge case going on right now in the Point Hope area where a bunch of hunters went out and killed a bunch of Caribou and left most of them to die alone on the tundra.(Alot, like 60 animals) There were pictures of the lil babies trying to nurse from there dead mothers. Absolutely makes me cry.

Of all people who we would expect to respect the land around them, it was the natives, well a few select fews, who broke the cardinal rule of respecting the land.

Damn shame, I hope they allow these bison to grow and prosper once again. It should be serious problems if anyone messes with this herd as they continue to repopulate.

Troy


----------



## St Allie

arcticsid said:


> They are just about ready to introduce Wood Bison just north of here. These animals once roamed around here, 100 yrs ago or so.
> 
> The herd thy have here are, well have been in quarantine the last couple years. Hopefully the natives won't start blasting them for some un-undestandable rights they thing they have. It is exciting to think that a native animal here could be reintroduced to the land they once roamed.
> 
> There is a huge case going on right now in the Point Hope area where a bunch of hunters went out and killed a bunch of Caribou and left most of them to die alone on the tundra.(Alot, like 60 animals) There were pictures of the lil babies trying to nurse from there dead mothers. Absolutely makes me cry.
> 
> Of all people who we would expect to respect the land around them, it was the natives, well a few select fews, who broke the cardinal rule of respecting the land.
> 
> Damn shame, I hope they allow these bison to grow and prosper once again. It should be serious problems if anyone messes with this herd as they continue to repopulate.
> 
> Troy



I loved dances with wolves.. named my pet dog after that film. He saved me from a rapist when i had a 6 week old baby, behind glass at my front door. The guy never left my doorstep til i threatened to open the front door. I had a friend on the telephone. Refused to let her hang up. It was a horrible moment.



Alie


----------



## Midwest Vintner

St Allie said:


> I loved dances with wolves.. named my pet dog after that film. He saved me from a rapist when i had a 6 week old baby, behind glass at my front door. The guy never left my doorstep til i threatened to open the front door.



nice. you should have opened it and then proceeded to yell, "attack!" rapists are some of the worst scum of the earth. 

what kind of dog is/was it?


----------



## St Allie

Midwest Vintner said:


> nice. you should have opened it and then proceeded to yell, "attack!" rapists are some of the worst scum of the earth.
> 
> what kind of dog is/was it?



you have no idea.

he was a well trained 65 kilo mixed breed. Shepherd/Rottweiller.

lovely personality.

no rapists would get past him


----------



## mmadmikes1

I love Elk but cant stand venison. Elk taste like elk. My Sister raises Buffalo and it is similar but not the same. It is my favorite meat


----------



## Old Philosopher

arcticsid said:


> They are just about ready to introduce Wood Bison just north of here. These animals once roamed around here, 100 yrs ago or so.


That would be great if they were allowed to make a come back!


> The herd thy have here are, well have been in quarantine the last couple years. Hopefully the natives won't start blasting them for some un-undestandable rights they thing they have. It is exciting to think that a native animal here could be reintroduced to the land they once roamed.
> 
> There is a huge case going on right now in the Point Hope area where a bunch of hunters went out and killed a bunch of Caribou and left most of them to die alone on the tundra.(Alot, like 60 animals) There were pictures of the lil babies trying to nurse from there dead mothers. Absolutely makes me cry.
> 
> Of all people who we would expect to respect the land around them, it was the natives, well a few select fews, who broke the cardinal rule of respecting the land.
> 
> Troy



 Don't get me started on Native American hunting/fishing "rights", PLEASE!
All you have to do is read Lewis & Clark's Journal to understand how they "respected" the land. What do you expect from a collective culture that ran 1500 bison off a cliff, so they could collect just what they could carry, and move on? 
Okay...nuff sed...


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> What does Elk taste like?
> 
> Is it like deer? (venison?)


Funny...I was going to compare elk to bison, also.  At least I can't say it tastes like chicken. 
It's nothing like venison. But I love venison, too. When I got to my current location, we were dirt poor, and 3 kids to feed. We've lived on venison almost exclusively for the past 7 years. I won't bore anyone with details, but as I'm butchering these first 3 deer we got this year, it dawned upon me why some folks dislike venison, or complain it tastes "gamey".
First of all, very few folks treat it right from the hoof to the table. But that's a whole other topic.
Secondly, deer fat is about the most disgusting thing a human can put in their mouth! Soap barely breaks it down...Heaven help you if you get a coat of it on the roof of your mouth! I am meticulous in removing all hard, white fat from my venison. Get rid of that deer fat, and Whitetail venison is like prime veal. Mule deer, not so much. Mule deer taste like whatever they ate last. If you are a fan of spruce bough tea, you'll have no problem with Mule deer venison.


----------



## St Allie

mmadmikes1 said:


> I love Elk but cant stand venison. Elk taste like elk. My Sister raises Buffalo and it is similar but not the same. It is my favorite meat



I love venison.. Slow cooked.. is an excellent meal.


----------



## mmadmikes1

deer from an apple orchard is always good, I live in a evergreen forest and deer eat evergreens and taste like it


----------



## Old Philosopher

mmadmikes1 said:


> deer from an apple orchard is always good, I live in a evergreen forest and deer eat evergreens and taste like it


If you're talking about Blacktails there on the West Side, I know what you mean! Blacktails and Muleys have basically the same diet. Even in the deep woods, Whitetails eat differently.
Out here, Whitetails and Mule Deer often share the same range. You can take both off the same ridge, and the flavor is quite different.

After realizing my memory was faulty about the Roosevelt ("Olympic") Elk being the same supspecies of wapiti, I did some checking. Basically, they migrated from Asia during the late Pleistocene Period, and the Roosevelt subspecies settled along the Cascade range, from B.C. to the Gulf of California. The Rocky Mountain wapiti developed throughout the Rocky Mountains, and the Eastern wapiti adapted to the East Coast and central plains. Because of the milder climate and abundant feed, the Roosevelt grows the largest. So...the Roosevelt wapiti actually is "native" to WA, OR, CA and British Columbia, west of the Cascades.


----------



## Old Philosopher

*Back on Topic!*

Time to get back on-topic!
What am I doing today? Racking my plum wine into the secondary. 

The rest of the day will be spent processing venison.


----------



## Tom

Just scored FREE Pears (Bartlett). After coring and slicing got 40+#'s FREE. Now freezing them.
Did I say they were FREE ! *NO *


----------



## Wade E

How did you get pears at this time of year? Grocery store?


----------



## arcticsid

Damn! I just bought a couple pears the otherday, $1.79/lb.! As a fellow wine making addict, I repeat myself in saying, I envy you who are able to obtain these large enough amount of fruits to make wine with. And me, by February, I may start wondering if I can ferment cat food!!!!!!
Troy


----------



## Old Philosopher

At least by February your winter will be almost half over.


----------



## arcticsid

Yeah, tell me that again in FEB when its -40F FN below O.P.!!


----------



## Old Philosopher

arcticsid said:


> Yeah, tell me that again in FEB when its -40F FN below O.P.!!


Yeah, but in February, the tundra will be in bloom again...in just 4 short months.


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> How did you get pears at this time of year? Grocery store?


Crate says from the state of Washington. I got 2 crates ea had 100 ea. Of course I picked thru them and got what I said..


----------



## Leanne

I've become a vampire apparently. I seem to be up all night and taking cat naps during the day. Will I end up making blood wine???


----------



## arcticsid

Leanne, are you close to that golf course there?


----------



## Leanne

We have several hereabouts Sid. Which one do you mean?


----------



## marion80

Today I must work and I am already looking forward to the evening because I am a bit tired today. In the evening I will meet a friend of mine and I think we will have a good time together. After this I will go home and will have a snack and then go to bed because tomorrow I have to go to work again.


----------



## St Allie

I just picked up my bargain of the week.

Got 2 recliner armchairs in cream leather off the local ebay for $25 the pair.. they are only a year old and not a mark on them.. have got my leather cleaner and polish out.. and they look fabulous..

am absolutely stoked!

Allie


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> I just picked up my bargain of the week.
> 
> Got 2 recliner armchairs in cream leather off the local ebay for $25 the pair.. they are only a year old and not a mark on them.. have got my leather cleaner and polish out.. and they look fabulous..
> 
> am absolutely stoked!
> 
> Allie


Wow! Nice score!
My score for the day was 10 lbs of boneless, skinless chicken breasts for $1.78/lb. I'll save you the math...that's $5.41/Kg NZD. Is that a good deal?


----------



## St Allie

Yes that's a great deal.. 

big supermarkets here.. that particular cut..( boneless skinless breast) will run you as high as $16.99 a kilo.

The local cut price butcher had those on special 2 weeks back at $7.99 a kilo.. So you're still getting it cheaper than me. He had wings on speacial for $3.99 kg and drums/thighs were $4.99kg.

however .. lamb is dear for you guys isn't it?

He had lamb leg roasts for $8.99 a kilo last week and I have 4 x 3kg ( av size) tucked in the freezer....that's a good price even by our standards.

Pork roasts run at $5.99 per kilo for a shoulder roast and $6.99 for leg. ( bone in)..

local supermarket was selling pork roasts for $12.99kg..and lamb leg roasts for $16 a kilo .. on the same week that the butcher had his specials.

I don't buy meat at the supermarket anymore.

Allie

( all prices quoted in New Zealand dollars)


----------



## mmadmikes1

Racked strawberry into secondary, Stablized Shiraz,Bottled chardonnay(27 bottles) power washed slim and moss off deck


----------



## St Allie

Hey Mike I was wondering where you were earlier..

Sounds like you are having a good week too, always good to not break your neck getting off the deck!



Allie


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> ...Pork roasts run at $5.99 per kilo for a shoulder roast and $6.99 for leg. ( bone in)..
> 
> local supermarket was selling pork roasts for $12.99kg..and lamb leg roasts for $16 a kilo .. on the same week that the butcher had his specials.
> 
> I don't buy meat at the supermarket anymore.
> 
> Allie
> 
> ( all prices quoted in New Zealand dollars)


Back in the day things were really tight, I'd go to a restaurant supply house, get two pork shoulder butts for $2.80/Kg (NZD), then cut them myself into boneless "country ribs" until I hit the shoulder bone. Then I'd take them to a local butcher and he'd saw them into blade steaks for 20-cents/lb (USD). It was a little running around, but I was getting "ribs" and steaks for about 60% the cost of the packaged product.


----------



## St Allie

am going to post a reply to you in the daily meals thread OP..

seems to be a better place to continue this conversation..

Allie


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> am going to post a reply to you in the daily meals thread OP..
> 
> seems to be a better place to continue this conversation..
> 
> Allie


You read my mind. Sorry folks....


----------



## Wade E

Going to spend the rest of my night on an MRI table! Got 2 shots directly into my spine yesterday and am on steroids for my back. X rays showed 3 disks but not a good enough picture for them to decide where to go with this. I am not getting a surgery but will look into other ares. Ive heard both very good and very bad stories for surgery and chiropractors but have my mind set that unless Im cripled refuse to even think of surgery! My wife isnt doing very good either(actually much worse) as she had a knee surgery 1 1/2 months ago that went well but then somehow went south and got full of fluids and had to get opened back up and she also had to get an IV put in and used for 2 weeks originally which turned into another nightmare as she has bad veins and every other day 1 would give out. Today she had to go to the hospital and get 2 ports put in as all her veins in her arms are now shot and the nurses could not find any more to hook into. And now my mother fell down trying to rake leaves and hurt her hip pretty good so I have to shoot over there right after work and help her out for awhile then run home and cook, clean, do clothes, check my wines, take a shower and somewhere in between there sleep and check out the forum!


----------



## St Allie

Wade.. I had hoped it was getting easier for you.. Isn't there a local teeneager willing to help out with your parents garden.. perhaps contact the lions association or the boy scouts?.. there are always people willing to give a bit of a hand in the community.

Sorry to hear both you and your wife are in pain, it must be so stressful for you both.. Medical centres always seem to move very slowly.

We will still be here, get your family sorted first.

the superman emote is very appropriate!

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade, just when things seems to be going south you read about someone else and you realize your problems are nothing. I feel for you, just take it easy so you don't hurt yourself any further. It sounds like you have a lot of people counting on you. Wishing your mom and your family the very best.


----------



## Old Philosopher

That bites!
When I was under the weather, folks said, "Cheer up! It could be worse." So I cheered up, and sure enough...things got worse.

So don't cheer up! Just get better. We're pullin' for you....


----------



## bryano

Wade, I wish there was a way for all of us to pile in the truck and come over and help out. I know from experiencing some hard times myself in the past, both physical and financial, a positive mental state is what pulled me through. If I can give you any help at all it's the advice to keep your head up because things do get better. I wish you and your family a get well soon.
Bryan


----------



## wines just fine

Hey Wade!

Just want to say that we are all rooting for a speedy recovery for you and your family. Keep a positive attitude and you'll all get through this rough patch.


----------



## Old Philosopher

How'd the MRI pics come out, Wade? Suitable for framing?

What am I doing the rest of the day? 
Marveling at what a good purchase we made. We got a gadget that fits on our meat grinder, and makes hamburger patties. It's a sliding gizmo, and the boys and I turned out 56 1/3 pound patties in just under 20 minutes.


----------



## wines just fine

Old Philosopher said:


> How'd the MRI pics come out, Wade? Suitable for framing?
> 
> What am I doing the rest of the day?
> Marveling at what a good purchase we made. We got a gadget that fits on our meat grinder, and makes hamburger patties. It's a sliding gizmo, and the boys and I turned out 56 1/3 pound patties in just under 20 minutes.



How many boys does it take to eat 56 1/3 pound hamburgers in under 20 minutes?


----------



## Wade E

My riend has been making patties the hard way but may have to hook him up with an Ebay purchase since he hooks me up with some of those and some pretty big cuts of venison all the time.


----------



## arcticsid

Sorry to hear about your crappy week buddy. Haven't on the forum much the last two days didn't hear till today. Holding one in the air for you and yours Wade, hope it all impoves FAST for you!
Troy.
I'd like to see this burger machine


----------



## arcticsid

*2 days till winter, for me!*

We just had a good dump of show. 12", alot by our standards. So I just shoveled with a broken foot, that wasn't impossible but it was interesting.

The fun part is that now that it finished snowing, the sky is clearing and we are looking at -20F for a few days starting Sunday, theres a good chance some areas and valleys(me!, yikes) may even see as low as -30F.

So.. here we go!! My 31st winter in cold ash sheets. By December 21st, the shortest day we will be down to about 3 hours of daylight and likely temps around -30 to -40F. Look at the -62F photo in ,my photo album, that was around xmas last year.

No wonder I drink!!! Or the rest of my fellow citizens for that matter.

Troy


----------



## Old Philosopher

arcticsid said:


> We just had a good dump of show. 12", alot by our standards. So I just shoveled with a broken foot, that wasn't impossible but it was interesting.
> 
> The fun part is that now that it finished snowing, the sky is clearing and we are looking at -20F for a few days starting Sunday, theres a good chance some areas and valleys(me!, yikes) may even see as low as -30F.
> 
> So.. here we go!! My 31st winter in cold ash sheets. By December 21st, the shortest day we will be down to about 3 hours of daylight and likely temps around -30 to -40F. Look at the -62F photo in ,my photo album, that was around xmas last year.
> 
> No wonder I drink!!! Or the rest of my fellow citizens for that matter.
> 
> Troy


From my experience, there's only about two things to do during a long Alaska winter, but at least you can drink alone.


----------



## arcticsid

Well not necessarily, and I see it coming from Wyoming or Montana, "well it gets cold here too!!!" Yes but not the same. I've seen it drop below -25F and take 3 weeks to rise above -15F, Been through a strange pressure situations,more than once, where it stayed -30F and colder for like 6 weeks. And its dark, makes you feel like you are on a strange planet, and I quess we are.

Troy


----------



## Wade E

Relaxing. The shots are finally giving me some relief. I have 1/2 a bottle of dandelion & honey wine in my fridge which I believe Im going to polish off then hit the taps! Got to start making room for my next beer which is a Brewers Best Special Edition HopNog!


----------



## Runningwolf

Glad to hear you're feeling better there buddy. Hope the shots last a long while.


----------



## Wade E

I go back for 2 more in 2 weeks and each time they are supposed to pile up on each other and work better.


----------



## arcticsid

The TAPS!!! My friend, you may not be in any condition to start dancing yet, let alone tap dancing!! Be careful, is you start break dancing you could really mess your back up!.
Troy


----------



## mmadmikes1

Dancing is good. It develops stomach muscles and that helps back. If you allow your self to get to far out of shape the pain gets worst. Even though it hurts, it helps. That and its fun, puts a smile on your face and makes life a little fuller that watching TV


----------



## bryano

Troy,
I'm down here in Vancouver, Wa. I've always been drawn to the cold north 
(mentally). Trying to get the wife to make the move, but she was raised in north Idaho where they can't get off the hill for several weeks at a time so i'm having a hard time getting her to go back.


----------



## arcticsid

i refer you back to a thread i started a while back take alook at this and decide for yourself.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2575

yikes

Troy


----------



## bryano

arcticsid said:


> i refer you back to a thread i started a while back take alook at this and decide for yourself.
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2575
> 
> yikes
> 
> Troy



you had to take the fun out of it didn't you.... took me a minute to see the numbers on the sign


----------



## arcticsid

Not a whole lot of fun past-25, specially after it doesn't get any warmer than that for weeks on end. Still trying to figure out how we do it.
Troy


----------



## mmadmikes1

we get more snow here but 6 degrees as as cold as it has ever been here and that is rare.teens and 20's as the norm is winter


----------



## St Allie

my teens have sunburned feet this week...


----------



## Tom

Just scored ! 
20#'s of Red Bananas for $3.00
50#'s of California Carrots $5.00
Deal?? !!
Can't wait to see what else I can pick up Sunday..


----------



## Wade E

Carrots? What are your plans for this?


----------



## Old Philosopher

Carrot Kim Chi?
Seriously though, pickled carrot slices are as good as pickled beets.

Doing today? Relaxing, now.
Taught Jr. #2 the fine art of removing backstrap and tenderloin from his deer. Wrapped it himself. By next year, I may not have to lift a finger!


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> Carrots? What are your plans for this?


Well you know I am making Carrot Wine and its aging. These will be given to Joeswine tomorrow at my wine club meeting. He in turn will bring them to the stable where he has a horse and feed the entire barn.


----------



## arcticsid

Tom. I was wanting to ask how that carrot wine was working what did you do, etc.? Great score!
Troy


----------



## Tom

Is aging now. I did only a 5 gallon batch. Still have the bright carrot color. I plan on age it for a while. Kinda hard to clear right now. I have in my NJ cellar so the cool should help clear.


----------



## St Allie

Do you have access to amylase Tom?

You may need it if the carrot doesn't clear.

Allie


----------



## Tom

St Allie said:


> Do you have access to amylase Tom?
> 
> You may need it if the carrot doesn't clear.
> 
> Allie



Yes I have that. Good for clearing starch haze in beer also. I may use it as I beleive in the 3 "P's". Not in a rush on this wine.
Good info though.
You know I am never in a rush to bottle. Sometime MAYBE this month I may bottle my Italian Amarone and Brunello juice from over 12 months ago.


----------



## St Allie

I've had my order in for amylase for 3 months now Tom..

can't get any..

my swedes are all a bit woody now.. however I'm going to make 3 gallons this week anyway and pray for amylase at end of fermentation.

or I'll have to dump it all.

Allie


----------



## Tom

Here in the States you can find it in all homebrew stores. I paid .99 for 1oz.


----------



## Wade E

Its just amazing what cant be bought in other places that we can get everyday so easily. Wine has been being made forever and most of these items have been used in the process along with many other things. I can understand some of the stuff but sulfites and enzymes you would think would be pretty easy to get anywhere.


----------



## St Allie

Wade,

amylase has a limited shelf life of six months refrigerated.

my local HBS only buys it in on special or when more than one person specifically requests it.

Does anyone else here have a home remedy for starch haze that works?

without buying an enzyme? If it's a family secret.. pm me.. I can keep my mouth shut.


Allie


----------



## Tom

I just hope all can get K-Meta, Sorbate and Pectic Enzyme by the pound. I also buy at least 20 packets of a variety of wine yeast and clearing agents like SuperKleer and Isinglass.
Best to buy in bulk


----------



## arcticsid

I hear you there Wade, thinking about Chopin, he/she is in Albania, has access to the internet, but still has a hard time finding stuff. Even Blade in India. Took a while for him to find what he needed. Somethings like this, as small and insignifigant as it may be, makes me glad to be here in the US.

As you said, when it comes to our Int'l members, we almost take for granted they have the accessibility of things we take for granted.

Again, no offense to our Int'l friends, but I stood proudly on Wedensday, with my hat removed and my hand over my heart. I remebered and thanked those who served so we could have the availability of something that we take for granted such as chemicals to make a lil wine.

To some, even Americans, it may seem insignificant, but it is significant indeed.

Troy


----------



## Tom

St Allie said:


> Wade,
> 
> amylase has a limited shelf life of six months refrigerated.
> 
> my local HBS only buys it in on special or when more than one person specifically requests it.
> 
> Does anyone else here have a home remedy for starch haze that works?
> 
> without buying an enzyme? If it's a family secret.. pm me.. I can keep my mouth shut.
> 
> 
> Allie



I have not heard that there is a shelf life on this or that it had to be refrigerated.


----------



## Wade E

I knew it had to refridgerated and do but Ive had some well over 6 months and never had a problem.


----------



## St Allie

Tom said:


> I have not heard that there is a shelf life on this or that it had to be refrigerated.



can you check with your supplier Tom?

My supplier is a great lady and very helpful.. perhaps we can only get it as a liquid here?.. I have no idea..I have offered to pay the courier fee extra to get hold of it..and still no luck so far. Apparently it's a bit of a fragile chemical, I've been advised of the 6 month exp date twice now..Perhaps it's because we have a quite temperate climate?

Allie


----------



## arcticsid

i would personnally be happy to find ANY International member, no matter where they are, a place for supplies to brew their own! I mean that as a courtesy being a fellow wine/beer making obsessionist.

All they have to do is ask.

It would be my pleasure.

Troy


----------



## Tom

I get it (powder) from my LHBS. They get it from LD Carlson and no place on the label does it say keep refrigerated.


----------



## Old Philosopher

Still processing venison today. This is the "Day of the Cubed Steaks"...hehehe.
I _was_ going to go talk to my plum wine, but Wade told me to put a t-shirt over the carboy, so it's hiding from me. I hope it's not getting lonely in there.


----------



## Runningwolf

Bottled 31 bottles of Rhubarb today. First time I have ever tasted rhubarb and it is very good!


----------



## St Allie

Love the labels.. 

shouldn't it be running horse wines?


----------



## arcticsid

G, a horse "winnies" it doesn't WINE. Excellent Wolf looks great, put those in the cellar and start another. You think it tastes good now? Wait 6 months or so. 

Sounds like you have a winner there, don't let impatience deter you!!!

Cheers at Ya.
Troy


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks, thats the best part about building a getting a good selection going right from the start. Get enough kits you can drink early in the beginning and you're not so tempted to drink the good stuff before its time.


----------



## arcticsid

Thats the ABSOLUTE correct way of thinking Wolf!!

So..whats next?

Troy


----------



## St Allie

Bottling apple wine today..


----------



## Leanne

Bottled a load of pineapple and lemon. Also some mead.


----------



## Wade E

Did a side job which I really shouldnt have done but we need the money with my wife out right now. Not feeling that bad though especially for how crappy the job was. I really had my work cut out for me on what was supposed to be an easy job. Made $325 for 6 hours work though but came home with a splitting headache for 1 1/2 hours that I would have given that money away to get rid of it in a heart beat and I never get headaches. All fine now though.


----------



## St Allie

every extra dollar counts Wade.. 

gotta pay the bills and put food on the table.. 

Allie


----------



## Wade E

Het Tom, does it say to refridge the yeast we use on a packet? I dont have any in front of me but have never noticed but I know those should be.


----------



## arcticsid

Wade, I am suprised you ask that. Yeast should be refrigerated as far as I understand. The Red Star yeasts recommend refrigeration and encourage you, after opening, to use within "x" time. I don't have one in front of me either.

I was surprised when I was at the LHBS the other day, they had a ton of beer yeast sitting in the open(in packets, of course). Alll there wine yeast is in a lil frig. I was wondering myself if they were wrong to have this yeast at room temp.

Troy


----------



## St Allie

dry yeast in kits isn't refrigerated.. foil wrapped for protection.

I keep my lalvin in the fridge, locally, it's sold in a wee plastic bag from the LHBS fridge.. So I just get it home and shove it back in my fridge.

.. they also sell a flash liquid yeast for special varietal grape wines, it comes in a little plastic vial with a stopper.. it has a short shelf life and has to be kept in the fridge.

Allie


----------



## St Allie

What am I doing today?

I was just given a large box of eating plums, 8 kilos of apples and a huge bag of tamarilloes..


I think I'll give tamarillo wine a go this time and make jam out of the plums.

Hunting for a tamarillo recipe now.. I might have enough for two gallons if I add apple juice as well.

I could split the apples and make plum/apple wine I suppose?

suggestions?



Allie


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> Het Tom, does it say to refridge the yeast we use on a packet? I dont have any in front of me but have never noticed but I know those should be.



Lalvin on the pkg says to keep refrigerated
Red star says up to 2 yrs non frig and OVER 2 yrs if refregeerated.
so YES KEEP IT COOL !


----------



## Leanne

I'm arranging an event at the moment so busy, busy, busy.


----------



## Old Philosopher

Leanne, you're quite the hostess!


----------



## Wade E

Thanks Tom. I never really use Lalvin as I and quite a few other people had quite a few problems with their yeast 1 1/2 years ago and I addressed them and they didnt want to do anything about it but 1 month after that they recalled many cases of their yeast when finally a retailer jumped in who also had a bunch of problems with the brand all the sudden. Im guessing that Lalvin wants their yeast refrigerated due to their lesser quality packaging compared to Red Star. Those yeast packages have to be cut with a razor blade unlike the tearaway Lalvin package. I have never had a problem after that with their yeast as I do get kits with them in it but I choose not to purposely spend money with them after not backing their product even after many people had problems. Sorry for getting off topic here, finally had a chance to clean up all the leaves in my yard then cooked up some wings for the family.


----------



## arcticsid

Wade, leaves can not be fermented, stick with the juice


----------



## Wade E

Waiting to hear from the hospital as my wife wasnt feeling good whle I was at work so went to the doctors office and they decided that the port that had been inserted into her last Friday may be infected. Im waiting for the phone call to see what the heck is going on now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom

Today I bottled my 2008 October Italian all juice Amarone and Brunello. 13 months aging. Now to hide them so I can taste them in 3 years. 
And yes I did "taste" at bottling as the Wine Gods were generous so I was able to "taste" both. I can just imagine what it will be like in 3 years. It was so good I may only wait for 2 years before I drink some.


----------



## mmadmikes1

If tere is a 3 year rule , call the cops cause every batch has that rule broken. some makes it that long. My friends drink to much for that


----------



## St Allie

Wade, I have my fingers crossed.. infection is not something you need with her veins being bad and everything..

my thoughts are with you.. please give me a pm and let me know how you are both coping.

Allie


----------



## arcticsid

Wade, i will speak on behalf of all of us...we are standing by with our fingers crossed and our prayers strong your way. Please keep us posted.

troy


----------



## Wade E

She sat there for 4 1/4 hours and then got and left!  Damn stubborn Italian! She is feeling better right now though! I give up, I just have to stand by her. They did a few tests and cant figure out anything. Whatever!


----------



## St Allie

Troy?

if I started praying..I'd be hit by lightning.. I'm not permitted on sacred ground.....

Wade? I can only offer non lightning prone niceness to your family.

I hope that's some help to you..

( winks @ Troy)

Allie


----------



## arcticsid

Back at ya G! LOL


----------



## Old Philosopher

Today, I'm still grinding venison! Arrggghh.. 
Back in the day, I hunted for recreation. It was an excuse to get out in the woods. I didn't care if I brought anything home, it was the experience I was "hunting".
For the past 10 years, I've been subsistence hunting. Bringing home the bacon meant the difference between eating beans, and eating meat. Now, it's become one more "chore", like harvesting the crops, or gathering eggs.
It reminds me of my years of S.C.U.B.A. diving. I wanted to be an oceanographer. I loved every minute spent under water. The I became a diving instructor, and salvage diver. After I hung up my tanks, it took years before I could even get excited about getting wet again.
When an avocation becomes a vocation, it sorta takes the fire out....


----------



## arcticsid

True that OP. Hunters and even non hunters forget how much work is involved after the "hunt"

I have butchered a few Moose, and obviously, they are quite larger than a deer. My buddy got one, a real nice one, a few years ago. We cut, skinned, cleaned, washed, packaged, ground, smoked, and smoked some more LOL. Our other buddy was with us. This was AFTER, he had it hanging in his yard. But between the three of us, we worked on that Moose for no less than 24 hours.

Yeah, you're right. Pulling the trigger is the first step. The work begins when you have to "process" it.

As you can imagine, I know what subsistence means. Sometimes I think this whole philosophy is over exagerated. I believe in taking what you need and what you can share. But I respectably disagree with your statement about making the difference between beans and starving to death. "Man can not live by steaks alone".

I have always had a difficult time trying to be convinced, that if you don't eat meat you will surely die. Sorry brother, I have heard our Native Alaskans argue this for a long time. If you don't eat meat, it is likely that you won't die.

There are lots of things out there to eat besides meat.

It's a funny thought to imagine how people who live from the land must think of vegetarians!!!! No wonder they all have names to call us 'white folks"! LOL

Troy


----------



## Old Philosopher

arcticsid said:


> As you can imagine, I know what subsistence means. Sometimes I think this whole philosophy is over exagerated. I believe in taking what you need and what you can share. But I respectably disagree with your statement about making the difference between beans and starving to death. "Man can not live by steaks alone".


Hold on, Bro! Re-read my post. I said "eating beans, or eating meat", not starving! 



> I have always had a difficult time trying to be convinced, that if you don't eat meat you will surely die. Sorry brother, I have heard our Native Alaskans argue this for a long time. If you don't eat meat, it is likely that you won't die.
> 
> There are lots of things out there to eat besides meat.


Humans are "hunter/gatherers", with an emphasis on the hunter part. But we started out as gatherers. Civilization really started when we learned how to stay in one place and raise crops. Believe me, in a "survival" situation, meat on the run is far down my list of food stuffs. The inner bark of many trees will keep you alive, and the tree won't run away from you.  Roots, leaves, berries...blah, blah... I hear exactly what you're saying.
While I don't believe that a _strict_ vegetarian diet is 100% healthy, you certainly don't need meat to survive. 
But I will add that I wonder if some folks aren't right about one thing. It's possible that when we stopped eating fruits and nuts, and started eating animal protein, something was triggered in our metabolism that kick-started in our "evolution".



> It's a funny thought to imagine how people who live from the land must think of vegetarians!!!! No wonder they all have names to call us 'white folks"! LOL
> 
> Troy


----------



## arcticsid

Point taken.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

sid>you need to come out to MO and see how we butcher our deer. man we can completey cut it down in less than an hour. did 12 last year in 5 hrs. although my dad is an ex- farmer, army cook and professional chef. we also have a meat grinder that's 4 hp rated (cousins are tinkerer's and hooked up a lawn mower motor to it).

moose could be a ~4-5 hr ordeal though (takes 3 to run the setup right>butcher, packager, grinder).

my sister is an ex-hippie type. no meat for over 10 yrs. no eggs or fish either. it does takes it's toll if you don't eat enough protein as she was very thin and not very strong. ok for a girl not doing physical labor, but i need my meats!!!!  love me some refried and baked beans though too. nobody else likes it when i eat em though. lol


----------



## Runningwolf

Meat and potatoes for me! Dislike most vegetables and I know thats not good but thats the way it is. I am not a hunter any more but not opposed to it. I would much rather be in the woods with my camera now a days.


----------



## arcticsid

Vinter, I seen someone "accidentally" take a Moose out of season a few years ago. They had that Moose on the ground, gutted, skinned and outta hear in like 1 hour!!! No kidding. I was quite impressed! Of course they let it hang before the actual butchering. Don't forget, these Moose are running about 1000 pounds, quite a bit different from a deeer that weighs maybe 200 or so. Someone in here was just talking about Black Tail deer, we have those here. They are so small you feel bad about shooting one. But they damn sure are good eating.LOL
Troy


----------



## Old Philosopher

arcticsid said:


> ... Someone in here was just talking about Black Tail deer, we have those here. They are so small you feel bad about shooting one. But they damn sure are good eating.LOL
> Troy


I've heard that the Sitka Blacktails on Kodiak could push 200 pounds. That's near Muley size. Ever run across any of them?


----------



## arcticsid

OP, I was on a boat in Kodiak for almost 5 months, been to a zillion, well, half a zillion little bays, never seen one or any of the Giant bears down there. But our Sitka Black Tails here are real small. Like 100 pounds or so. I do remeber a while ago, someone got one(ungutted) and it weighed like 150# and that was considered large.


----------



## Old Philosopher

arcticsid said:


> OP, I was on a boat in Kodiak for almost 5 months, been to a zillion, well, half a zillion little bays, never seen one or any of the Giant bears down there. But our Sitka Black Tails here are real small. Like 100 pounds or so. I do remeber a while ago, someone got one(ungutted) and it weighed like 150# and that was considered large.


I never made it to Kodiak. Couldn't afford the trip. I know my old high school buddy in Southeast (Sitka) hunts them, and they run about 120-150 pounds down there.
The biggest Whitetail doe we've taken here is the one my youngest got this year, at about 130 pounds. The biggest buck was my 4x5 at 190. 
The only time size matters is if you're trophy hunting. The younger the better when they get to the table. It has cracked me up for years that hunters will go out looking just for horns, shoot a 200 pound, 15 year old buck in full rut, and then complain, "My wife doesn't like venison!" Well...duh.


----------



## Leanne

Had to work today. I love my job but it does get in the way of my winemaking.


----------



## Old Philosopher

It's strange, but I seemed to be better able to manage my off-time when I was working. Now, I find too many distractions. (Like visiting forums..hehehe)


----------



## Midwest Vintner

arcticsid said:


> Vinter, I seen someone "accidentally" take a Moose out of season a few years ago. They had that Moose on the ground, gutted, skinned and outta hear in like 1 hour!!! No kidding. I was quite impressed! Of course they let it hang before the actual butchering. Don't forget, these Moose are running about 1000 pounds, quite a bit different from a deeer that weighs maybe 200 or so. Someone in here was just talking about Black Tail deer, we have those here. They are so small you feel bad about shooting one. But they damn sure are good eating.LOL
> Troy



to move such an animal has gotta be tough. a 200 lb buck isn't easy to move and you gotta watch out for the head falling, as a friend had an antler go through his boot, foot and into the ground. not only did he need medical attention, but a new set of boots!

i've always wondered about the black tails. are the bucks only just over 100 lbs or is that doe's?

oh, and how's moose taste?? is it like deer? or chicken? lol


----------



## arcticsid

Moose tastes nothing like venison. In fact it isn't "gamey" at all. You would be hard pressed to guess what it is next to beef. Quite frankly, (don't tell my fellow Alaskans), but I would rather have venison before Moose! Don't get me wrong, I love my Moose but sure like that Venison.

I have eaten alot of "weird" thing here. Dall Sheep, Mountain Goat, Smoked Seal, Walrus, Snowshoe Hare(hundreds of them), Red Squirell, MukTuk, Wahle meat, Beaver, Muskrat, every type of grouse here, even tried Lynx, it wasn't bad, but a little strange.

Caribou is one of my favorite meats. It is extremely lean, but it is quie good. My favorite way to cook it is to marinate in Italian dressing and than cook it any way you prefer.

I've eaten lots of other things, but those are the ones off the top of my head, and that doesn't even include Seafood. been to Siberia and back and have tried just about everything that ghas ever showed up on the deck.

Troy


----------



## Old Philosopher

The caribou I had was not prepared well, so moose is still at the top of my list. From your list, I might be one up on you: Pine Martin. I'd describe it as somewhere between Douglas Squirrel and wharf rat, with distinctive evergreen over-tones.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

sid> you sound like my dad. always eating anything that some1 has, but maybe not so many. he's told me he's had chicken feet, pig feet/brains, rocky mountain oyesters, cow tongue, etc. he grew up on a farm and right after the depression. they ate anything they could. i think i would've gone hungry 

any kind of rat sounds terrible to me. i couldn't eat a seal or a walrus either. rabbits, squirrels and large game are good (bison, deer, etc..).


----------



## Old Philosopher

MV, apparently you've never really been hungry. Congratulations.


----------



## Sacalait

Troy you mentioned eating beaver. I tried that once and ended up throwing it out. It may have been an old bore??? Also, that thing was a booger to skin, is there a secret to it? Young nutria rat is good eating but smothered down squirrel remains my favorite. I'm thawing venison roast today and plan on slicing steaks from it and chicken frying them.


----------



## arcticsid

I too have eaten Marten, don't really care for that. Beaver reminds me of black bear, and nutria rat, I am guessing is a Muskrat. But like OP said, depends how hungry you are. Just because you can't buy it in the supermarket, doesn't mean it isn't good, edible, or both.

Alot of people, for a long time, have been eating things, that may sound strange. It doesn't mean it tastes bad, or you may cringe at the thought, it just means you are not one of the "alot of people".

Troy


----------



## arcticsid

just remembered something about beaver. It has been a long time, but I do remember some sort of gland or something, that if it is damaged in the buturing that can "spoil" the meat almost instantly. Other than that, I like beaver, but it isn't for everyone. Wanna try something "different"? Try Dall Sheep. Always worked good for me. Sorry to all my Eskimo friends but that whale meat is a little "rough". though I really like muk-tuk, even though they all laugh at me because I like it with a little salt.

Guess it proves I am a "Taniq" (white man). At least they only call me that, I wonder what the word is in Inupiatt for Pollack!!!!!! LMAO.
Troy


----------



## Sacalait

Nutria originated outside the country, South America I think, and some escaped from here many years ago and have spread throughout So. Louisiana. They are vegeterian animals.


----------



## Wade E

Going to do another side job which is installing a floating hardwood floor. Maybe see you later tonight! Its all about the Benjamins right now!


----------



## Old Philosopher

"In the beginning...." Nutria was the marketing name of the fur of the Coypu. Now that they have escaped their "farms", and proliferated like Muskrat, everyone calls them Nutria. The Coypu looks, walks and talks a lot like a Muskrat, but is usually bigger.


----------



## Leanne

Resting today as I've hurt my shoulder. So I'm sitting around reading and trying to ignore my dogs as they keep telling me they haven't had a walk in years. It's chucking the rain down here so I don't think they are going to be lucky anytime soon!


----------



## Wade E

Sorry to hear about your shoulder Leanne, it realy stinks when we are hurting. I have to go finish up the job I started yesterday and hould be done in a few hours. Would have finished yesterday but they added a few other things on to it which they are paying for but I wasnt really up for it as I have company over from Michigan that came in last night!


----------



## Leanne

Thank you Wade. Did you get that job finished?


----------



## Wade E

Yep, all finished now.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade, was that Pergo you put down?


----------



## Wade E

Something very similar.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Leanne said:


> Resting today as I've hurt my shoulder.



sounds like a good time to pop some bottles. LOL. hope you get better!

what i did yesterday was butcher a 8 pt buck my dad shot that morning and then proceed to rack 55 gallons of wine.


----------



## Old Philosopher

Midwest Vintner said:


> ...what i did yesterday was butcher a 8 pt buck my dad shot that morning and then proceed to rack 55 gallons of wine.


55 gal!? Now I don't feel so bad about having to wring the last 1/2 gallon of juice out of my apple pressing cloth!


----------



## Tom

went to ALDI's and got 6 gallons of 100% pure apple juice. Yes I checked.. no preservatives


----------



## xanxer82

Just cleared and back sweetened my 6 gal of blueberry shiraz.
I think there is going to be a party at Tepe's.. err Tom's with all that wine he's talking about


----------



## Tom

LOL 
Come on over!
Last week started more Pear.
You have no idea how much I have waiting to be drunk OR bottled
Just bottles my Itialian juice Amarone and Borello from 13 months aging. Also bottles my Peach. Cant wait till I drink it in 2-3 years


----------



## arcticsid

were these 6 gallons in glass Tom? That would be neat as hell. The only glass jugs I can find that actually have the juice in then here are only 3 litres and are a fortune.


----------



## xanxer82

Tom said:


> LOL
> Come on over!
> Last week started more Pear.
> You have no idea how much I have waiting to be drunk OR bottled
> Just bottles my Itialian juice Amarone and Borello from 13 months aging. Also bottles my Peach. Cant wait till I drink it in 2-3 years



So, you're in Delanco huh? I used to live in Edgewater Park


----------



## Tom

arcticsid said:


> were these 6 gallons in glass Tom? That would be neat as hell. The only glass jugs I can find that actually have the juice in then here are only 3 litres and are a fortune.


Nah.. Was in 1/2 gallon plastic bottles


----------



## Tom

xanxer82 said:


> So, you're in Delanco huh? I used to live in Edgewater Park


really.. how long ago? I've been in this house 30 years. near the Riverside Bridge.


----------



## xanxer82

Tom said:


> really.. how long ago? I've been in this house 30 years. near the Riverside Bridge.



I lived there about 2002 to 2004. Off of Green Street near the Cemetery


----------



## Tom

I know the area. There was a swim club off Green St. 
Small world.. Were you making wine then? Why the move,,Tax's  to high LOL !


----------



## xanxer82

Tom said:


> really.. how long ago? I've been in this house 30 years. near the Riverside Bridge.



I could literally walk 4 houses down to the swim club. I was right accross from that farm that lets the peacocks run wild.
I moved back to MD after the divorce.
I started making wine in October 09 so, I'm pretty new to it. Only on my 2nd kit and have an experimental 1 gal batch going.


----------



## Tom

so how do you know me by "tepe"


----------



## xanxer82

George's forum. I have the same name on there.


----------



## Tom

Thought so, I'm active there and Wade is a Moderator there also..


----------



## Old Philosopher

What I've been doing today would make a wonderful gag video for YouTube. 
Yesterday, I finally got brave and used my big meat grinder to pulverize 15 pounds of apples. Ran them into a bag, added some pectic enzyme, and let it sit over night. Instant 2 qts of juice! *Yea!!! *
I put the bag in a perforated stainless steel hopper, inserted the tamper for pressing, and started pressing more juice out. Apparently a real apple press exerts 2+ tons of pressure for a reason. The apple mash laughed at my mere 200 pounds. Got about 2 more pints of juice out. *Booo!!!*
What to do? I strung the bag up by its heels from a ceiling hook to let it drip like a jelly sack. Almost another 2 pints! *Yea!!!*
It stopped dripping in about 10 minutes. *Booo!!!*
Transfered the whole mess into a more porous bag. Juice started flowing again! *Yea!!!*
After about two hours, no more dripping. The mash was still 50% juice. *Booo!!!*
I tried twisting and squeezing the bag. LOTS more juice in the bucket! *Yea!!!*
My hands and arms gave out. *Booo!!!*
Called my 6'5" son for assistance. We grabbed each end of the bag and twisted in opposite directions. Another pint! *Yea!!!*
Both our hands and arms gave out. *Booo!!!*
So...for the past three hours, I've been revisiting the bag, kneading it like a sock full of soggy bread dough, and getting about 4 oz of juice out with each squeezing. <Whew> At this point, I have about 1 gallon of juice out of 15 pounds of apples.


----------



## Tom

There is a EASIER way!
Cut and core Freeze them.
Add to a bucket with a straining bag and place some boiling water over them 
Once thawed add Pectic Enzyme
Sugar to 1.085 and nutrient and k-meta
add yeast 24 hours later
Away we GOOooo.....


----------



## Tom

Better yet get a STEAMER JUICER = Problem solved !


----------



## Old Philosopher

Tom said:


> There is a EASIER way!
> Cut and core Freeze them.
> Add to a bucket with a straining bag and place some boiling water over them
> Once thawed add Pectic Enzyme
> Sugar to 1.085 and nutrient and k-meta
> add yeast 24 hours later
> Away we GOOooo.....


Oh...I forgot Episode 1 of this saga.
I started with a test batch of about 5 pounds. I'd read Luc's experiment with freezing to soften. He had used both cut, and whole apples. Mine were whole. 
I put them in a 0 F freezer over night. Took them out in the morning, and let them thaw most of the day. About 1/3 of them were nice and crisp and ready for eating! Grrrr...
So...I took them, added another 5 pounds to the batch, cut them up and put them outside in 28 degree weather for 2 nights. By now, they were a light golden brown (from oxidation) and the ones on top were fairly soft. The ones on the bottom were still table fare. Grrrrr....
Broke out the grinder.... Now you know "the rest of the story".

P.S. I'm not planning to add any sugar. I'm at SG 1.045 right now, and I'm shooting for cider, not wine.


----------



## Old Philosopher

Tom said:


> Better yet get a STEAMER JUICER = Problem solved !


Yeah, if I could afford one! 
I still have 75 pounds of impatient apples in crates. This weekend I'm making a press out of an old bench vise screw and some 2x4s. I'll post pictures of the abortion when it's done.


----------



## Tom

Old Philosopher said:


> Oh...I forgot Episode 1 of this saga.
> I started with a test batch of about 5 pounds. I'd read Luc's experiment with freezing to soften. He had used both cut, and whole apples. Mine were whole.
> I put them in a 0 F freezer over night. Took them out in the morning, and let them thaw most of the day. About 1/3 of them were nice and crisp and ready for eating! Grrrr...
> So...I took them, added another 5 pounds to the batch, cut them up and put them outside in 28 degree weather for 2 nights. By now, they were a light golden brown (from oxidation) and the ones on top were fairly soft. The ones on the bottom were still table fare. Grrrrr....
> Broke out the grinder.... Now you know "the rest of the story".
> 
> P.S. I'm not planning to add any sugar. I'm at SG 1.045 right now, and I'm shooting for cider, not wine.



Oh my another Paul Harvey !


----------



## Tom

Old Philosopher said:


> Yeah, if I could afford one!
> I still have 75 pounds of impatient apples in crates. This weekend I'm making a press out of an old bench vise screw and some 2x4s. I'll post pictures of the abortion when it's done.



Start saving up! It's well worth it. I think they start arount $125 ish


----------



## Old Philosopher

Tom said:


> Start saving up! It's well worth it. I think they start arount $125 ish


Better plan: Put a 1 gallon unused paint bucket in the bottom of my turkey fryer, load the hopper with apples, fill the fry bucket with water up to the top of the paint can, and put the lid on. 

Hey! This is Montana. We don't need no stinkin' fancy pantsy kitchen gadget!


----------



## Tom

well one thing I can do is to save the steamed juice to when I can make the wine. Problem is with all the carboys I have all are filled during "FRUIT" season.


----------



## Runningwolf

Today I racked Gewurztraminer and Washington Valley Riesling and bottled Calypso Bianco.








and now everybody is dressed to rest for awhile


----------



## Wade E

today nothing, but did brew a 5 gallon batch of beer yesterday.


----------



## Racer

I'm trying to finish up my practicum journal for my last viticulture class I took this season (turn in deadline is the 15th). And more importantly I finally saved up enough money to order a new PH meter!!!! I just got done with the on line order over at the more wine website.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade, did you notice I took your class "Wade 101" in tipping the carboys. I have passed that on to other friends.


----------



## Old Philosopher

Relaxing after a long drive back from the Hot Springs. Spent the last two days soaking in the mineral springs, and learning a lot from a master cider maker.


----------



## bryano

tipping the carboy
why didn't i think of that


----------



## St Allie

have just found 6 gallons of grapefruit wine in the back of the barn.. thought I'd bottled it all.. apparently not!

sorting out the bottle situation today.

Allie


----------



## Tom

And... How old is it IF you forgot it?


----------



## Tom

Today I went to our annual Wine Club Holiday Party.
Any others here who belong to a wine club have one?


----------



## St Allie

It was stabilised and sweetened 12th sept.. so not too long..

I spent the day cleaning out the barn and rearranging stuff. It was at the back behind the chili wine.. so I completely missed it Tom.

Allie


----------



## Tom

Yes I know what you mean. Take a look below whats aging.


----------



## St Allie

It's good to see people listing what they have fermenting/ aging in their signature lines..

makes it easy to ask questions and to ask for recipes.

you got enough bottles put aside for that lot Tom?

Allie


----------



## Old Philosopher

It's a little intimidating for those of us who have only two lines to type.


----------



## Tom

Oh yea. Even if WE drink no more wine I have enough. Butt, WE drink 2-3 bottles a day so I fill 1+cases a week with empties.
My problem is to remember to rack. This is why I have PATIENCE. You see I don't need to bottle as I have a huge supply to choose from.


----------



## St Allie

Old Philosopher said:


> It's a little intimidating for those of us who have only two lines to type.



well cheat then.. get a pile of 1 gallon carboys and do a whole lot of different batches at once, then you will have more than two lines...

hehehe

Allie


----------



## Tom

Yea I noticed you don't say if they are one gallon or six gallon


----------



## Old Philosopher

St Allie said:


> well cheat then.. get a pile of 1 gallon carboys and do a whole lot of different batches at once, then you will have more than two lines...
> 
> hehehe
> 
> Allie


...but if I actually started them, it wouldn't be cheating. 

Looking at your list, I have no idea how one would even go about fermenting some of those!


----------



## Wade E

OP, we started out there also. Ill probably be there in a few months because Ive made more then i drink, way more. Ive got a few more batches to make as I already have all the ingredients and then Im going to chill way down on wine and start really concentratying on setting up my brewery so that I can get into All Grain better. I have been winging it a few times and it really takes its toll on my back. Need to do some more purchasing, ya know, gotta spend money to save money!


----------



## St Allie

Tom said:


> Yea I noticed you don't say if they are one gallon or six gallon



some are experiments.. so those are 1 gallon ( honeysuckle/blackcurrant).

I had 24 gallons of applewine /12 gallons of cider / 8 gallons of berry port in the end, plus 8 gallons of chili..earlier in the year..

I just make it up to a volume depending on the ingredients to hand

it helps that I have a range of carboys 1 / 2 /3 /and 6 gallon so I just juggle the wine between them.

Allie


----------



## Midwest Vintner

saturday i smoked me some jala-greeno's and on sunday i turned them into raspberry chipotle wine. 

easy way to beat the cold = drink jalapeno wine varieties!


----------



## Hillbilly Bill

Yesterday I finally bottled the last if my apple wine... today I made some simple syrup for storage and got my equipment sanitized in anticipation of starting my RJS OB Blackberry Merlot... got to get it going in the next day or two because George just shipped my Black Cherry Pinot Noir which I am very excited about.
I also saw that recipe today for the Blackberry Jelly Wine and I have got to make that.
Dave is going to post the recipe for the Mozarella Cheese on this site sometime soon and I can't wait to try my hand at that.
Wow...
HB


----------



## Hillbilly Bill

Midwest Vintner said:


> saturday i smoked me some jala-greeno's and on sunday i turned them into raspberry chipotle wine.
> 
> easy way to beat the cold = drink jalapeno wine varieties!


 
MV... I've gotta share this with you... yes I'm drinkin'... jus' a little. I started reading your post... "Saturday I smoked me some jala-greeno's..." and I'm thinkin', what in the Hell kind of smoke is that? Ain't never heard of that kind, much less smoked it.
Just to let you know how my mind works sometimes... 
HB


----------



## Old Philosopher

Tonight I've finally found the time to back sweeten my cider. It won't last long enough to bother bottling it.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill

I know what you mean, OP. I bottled 12-750ml bottles and the rest went into the 'fridge. When we get some inventory built up... cough... cough... we may be able to bottle more of our batches.
HB


----------



## Old Philosopher

I got the sorbate, K-meta and syrup in the plum wine. It filled up one gallon jug, with about 8 oz left over. I guess...well, I guess I just gotta sit here and drink it.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill

Old Philosopher said:


> I got the sorbate, K-meta and syrup in the plum wine. It filled up one gallon jug, with about 8 oz left over. I guess...well, I guess I just gotta sit here and drink it.


 
It's a tough life... sometimes a man has to do what a man has to do...
HB


----------



## wines just fine

I am anxiously awaiting Santa's arrival. I believe he's going to bring me a mini-jet filter. 

Then I'll spend boxing day filtering and bottling a couple of carboys full of wine and get my WE Italian Amarone going.


----------



## Runningwolf

wines just fine said:


> I am anxiously awaiting Santa's arrival. I believe he's going to bring me a mini-jet filter.
> 
> Then I'll spend boxing day filtering and bottling a couple of carboys full of wine and get my WE Italian Amarone going.



Hey, thats what I just posted on a filtering thread also. Did yours come from Musca's also? The price was out of this world (country too, LOL). 

Tonight I racked Piesporter from the primary and Washigton Riesling to bottle this weekend.


----------



## St Allie

am just sterilising jars for my spicy plum preserves.


----------



## Old Philosopher

Got done decorating The Tree, and now I'm staring at 5 gallons of apples, wondering if they are going to clean and pare themselves.


----------



## Tom

OK,
I am waiting for what we call a "Nor-Easter". Expecting over a foot of snow Saturday. :-(
I may have to bottle in between my shoveling. 
What would you do?


----------



## wines just fine

Runningwolf said:


> Hey, thats what I just posted on a filtering thread also. Did yours come from Musca's also? The price was out of this world (country too, LOL).
> 
> Tonight I racked Piesporter from the primary and Washigton Riesling to bottle this weekend.



Yep. That's where it came from. Very good price on natural corks too!


----------



## wines just fine

Tom said:


> OK,
> I am waiting for what we call a "Nor-Easter". Expecting over a foot of snow Saturday. :-(
> I may have to bottle in between my shoveling.
> What would you do?



I was just reading about that. They're calling for 2 feet in some places. I think it might be a good time for some serious wine tasting.


----------



## Old Philosopher

Now that you mention it, I'm crossing my fingers that my daughter makes the 480 mile trek from Virginia to upstate New York ahead of the weather.
Tom, I thought that mess was blowing in from the South West. If it's coming from the NE, she's headed right into it!


----------



## Tom

wines just fine said:


> I was just reading about that. They're calling for 2 feet in some places. I think it might be a good time for some serious wine tasting.


Sounds like a plan..
NOW, what to pick from my 1500+ bottle wine cellar


----------



## bryano

went to widmer bros and bought my wife a brrrrrr stocking hat for christmas. got my 1/2 gallon growler filled with X114. living 15 minutes from the brewery gives me the ability to get the stuff you can't get in the stores. but, the best part of my day is what i'm doing now..... sipping on a glass of chocolate strawberry port. i used wades recipe and it's the best. think i'm gonna have to figure the numbers for a larger batch because this won't last very long... it's too good


----------



## arcticsid

Spending my main thoughts for all of the travelers! Conditions are scary enough, but when you are on th eroad with a whole bunch of others it just scares me to half to silly.

My glass is held high and my fingers crossed on the other. I hope everyone who is able to get home for Xmas makes it safe. I am a long way from there myself, so it's me and the girls(cats). Even though Christmas music makes me cry, I may put on this Gloria Estefan Christmas CD I have. My fingers will stay crossed till everyone makes it home.


----------



## St Allie

my cellar is gradually emptying.. giving away a lot of wine this christmas.

so am bottling the peach chardonnay today.. now I have room to store it!

Allie


----------



## Old Philosopher

Starting some more cider, and cleaning house. My daughter's coming home for the Holidays. (Sounds like a movie title..)


----------



## Runningwolf

Sitting on my *** watching All in the Family and playing on my laptop. Can't believe that show is still that funny and what they got away with. Also going looking at my shipment of wine bags I just got today. A variety of 100 bags.


----------



## bryano

The dishes are done, the wrapping paper is picked up, and the half million family members are gone. Now I'm kicking back with a glass of chocolate strawberry port, and when I'm done with that I'm drinking my wifes glass because she fell asleep. 
My most favorite time of the year is having the family to my house for Christmas. My second most favorite time of the year is when the day is done.
Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Wade E

I can second that!


----------



## Old Philosopher

The Ol' Man on Pawn Stars said it.
"They think I don't like Christmas. I love the Holidays! I just don't like spending them with family."
ROFL!
I'm kicked back, switching from plum wine to R&C after 2 days of grins and giggles.


----------



## arcticsid

Just last week I watched a whole 3 CD set of All in the Family! Funny sheets there. I am still convinced Archie is related to Ralph Crandon, I just cant prove it. Just cooked up some breaded Pacific cod with cajun breading! I too was thinking about cleaning the cabin and doing the dishes, but lucky for me I changed my mind at the last minute, because I realized I still had an entire case of beer in the fridge.

Momma Moose came by today to wish me Merry Christmas. I haven't seen her in a few weeks. I was glad to see her. I just wish she wouldn't sneak up on me while I am taking care of serious snow watering business!!! LOL. It was almost a zipper accident that would have taken weeks to recover from!


----------



## Wine&Ale

arcticsid said:


> Momma Moose came by today to wish me Merry Christmas. I haven't seen her in a few weeks. I was glad to see her. I just wish she wouldn't sneak up on me while I am taking care of serious snow watering business!!! LOL. It was almost a zipper accident that would have taken weeks to recover from!



Ouch! That could be very bad. But hey if she is a mom Im sure it's nothing she hasn't seen before.....lol


----------



## arcticsid

And then a couple days ago I seen fox tracks next to the cabin. That is never good when you have three cats who live to go outside. If I have the opportunity I will have to take care of business! I fished out of Kodiak for a while and come to think of it I never seen cats or small dogs there, but I did see about a million Bald Eagles. Do the math! LOL.

I am sure Mr. Fox is just trying to make a living but I am locked and loaded. I wish he would just go away. I hate to be put in a position to have to do things like that. Sometimes you just gotta do what ya gotta do!


----------



## Julie

It is the day after Christmas and I got to sleep in for a change. Yesterday was very wonderful, I made wings and stromboli for supper. This has become our tradition. Less prep time and easy clean up. 

Now that Christmas is past, I think I will get around to bottling the elderberry, the pear, the cherry and the one gallon of orange-pineapple. We have not had time before this.

Today is going to be a good day because things are going to get done at a slower pace. 

Julie


----------



## Wade E

I think Im going to Walmart to buy a new TV as our main 1 died last Friday and we are watching on a 21" right now. I see some pretty good sales now like a 32" flat screen for $299 (Sony), works for me. Maybe Ill get my HopNog in the keg and get som C02 on it today also. I have to make sure the wife isny going to need an room in my fridge though as we were storing the turkey in there till it was time to cook it.


----------



## Mud

Going to see Avatar in Digital 3D!


----------



## Runningwolf

Troy - How cool it is to be able to see all of that wildlife on a daily basis. Cool but I wouldn't give up my running water for it. Plus I like my day light this time of year.

Julie - Thanks for the invitation, I am sure there are plenty of folks on here that would have loved to of joined you for those wings. We even would have filled your wine racks!

Wade - only if you lived closer. I have a perfectly good 32" I am trying to give away. Got a Sony flat screen for Christmas my wife got at Walmart on black Friday. That is definitely the place to go now for tv's.

Today I picked up a Heron Bay Cabernet Merlot at Presque Isle Wine Cellars. After I finish washing the 2 cases of bottles I started yesterday I am going to start this Merlot and a W E South African Chenin Blanc I got for Christmas.


----------



## Racer

Just got done making a double batch of pizza dough. After helping with the rest of the ingredient list I think I'll start on another round of bottle washing. I'm starting to get too many unwashed bottles piling up around here for some reason.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Racer said:


> I'm starting to get too many unwashed bottles piling up around here for some reason.



me too! wondering how that could be???

going to make 5 gallons of pineapple today!


----------



## Tom

Waiting all day since 7:30 Am ( now 4:30) for the "GEEK SQUAD" to come and fix my tv.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Waiting all day since 7:30 Am ( now 4:30) for the "GEEK SQUAD" to come and fix my tv.



We've had the Mod Squad (for those of you old enough to remember) and now the Geek Squad. What would you call the squad that came to fix your batch of wine gone bad?


----------



## Tom

As you all know I make alot of wine. Only once did I have to "dump" any


----------



## Wade E

I had to go buy a tv, problem is that they dont sell the normal ones I was used to(you know the ones that take up a lot of room in the back, Tubed?) So had to get a flat screen as thats all they sell know and they are much wider and skinnier then what I had designed this entertainment center for many years ago. I had to get out my saw and do some serious reconfiguring on that unit and then play around with the ball of spaghetti behind it from my dvd/vcr combo, stereo, and surround sound center. What a freakin disaster! Ended up with a Vizio 32" 1080p 60hz from Walmart. Must say its a nice TV though and the kids are happy also. Then of course had to re program the universal remote!


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> ....Julie - Thanks for the invitation, I am sure there are plenty of folks on here that would have loved to of joined you for those wings. We even would have filled your wine racks!....



My son went to Edinboro U and I know it is only an 1 1/2 hour drive straight down 79 then 228 to Saxonburg. Everyone is welcome to our house, especially on Christmas.  Our wings are good, I make a dynamite buffalo sauce. 

Wade - we had to buy a new TV at the beginning of the year and we went with a 46" Visio. The Visio is a good TV and you can not beat the price.

Julie


----------



## Tom

Julie,
I also make a GREAT Buffalo Wing sauce. Went thru 10# of wings at a recent party in 30 min. Guess they liked it LOL!


----------



## Tom

Still a no show from the Geek squad yesterday. Now they say Monday AM to fix my TV


----------



## Wade E

That sucks Tom, I have to have them or someone look at my daughters lap top. I cant even seem to get i into safe mode and honestly dont know what to do with partioned drives instaed of not reloading everything off a disc.


----------



## Tom

well good luck with them !
I spent 3+ hours on the phone for a total of 5 calls to find out where the tech is. The appt. was 8-12AM and at 5PM still gave all sorts of excuses


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom I know your frustrations. I set up my new Sony flat screen then the remote for Dish Satellite wouldn't work. The volume and on/off worked but not the channel changer or picture. Fortunately I was able to get tech support on line and the stepped me through it. Hope your boys get there Monday. To go through the weekend with out the TV stinks.


----------



## Tom

Not to worry I have others just alot smaller. An old 25" vs a 40" LCDHD. Of course its in a room that is not as comfortable.


----------



## Tom

Well since my wide scrreen is out I racked all you see below. Oh my back! Guess a little homebrew should help while watching football. What do you think? I have Sierra Nevada and Bass clones on tap.


----------



## Wade E

Youre crazy, thats more then I would rack in a month, actually thats more then I usually make a year!


----------



## Tom

YEP! crazy..
Thats on top of bottling 5 cases yesterday. Now 24 hrs later upright I need to case them and bring to my wine cellar so they wont be lonely.. LOL !


----------



## Wade E

You my friend have a problem!


----------



## Tom

Really??
What do you think it is? The wine needed to be racked...


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Julie,
> I also make a GREAT Buffalo Wing sauce. Went thru 10# of wings at a recent party in 30 min. Guess they liked it LOL!



Oh, maybe you better send me some so I can check it out to see if it is better than mine. 

Julie


----------



## Wade E

Maybe you both should send some over this way and Ill decide whos is better!!!!!!!!!! Just give me a few weeks to get rid of the left overs here! As usual my wife doesnt know when to stop making food and made way to much and the fridge will be full for at least a week and we'll end up throwing food out!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wow this sounds like a cook off to me, and lets just say my house would be a good central location. Wine, Wings,and good friends.


----------



## Runningwolf

Today I cleaned two more cases of bottles, sanitized six cases and hung them on the bottle trees.


----------



## Wade E

I just had to replace the two water filters in my water system and in the proces had to fix a few small leaks and that turned into a freagin nightmare which made me tear up a muscle or something in my left arm, I can barely move it right now!


----------



## Old Philosopher

Wade E said:


> I just had to replace the two water filters in my water system and in the proces had to fix a few small leaks and that turned into a freagin nightmare which made me tear up a muscle or something in my left arm, I can barely move it right now!


Ouch! If you can still lift a glass, you'll be fine.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hope it doesn't turn out to be tennis elbow. I injured mine last May and it is still hurting.


----------



## Old Philosopher

I pulled a muscle in my forearm a while back, and one of those bands they make to treat tennis elbow brought a lot of relief while it healed.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill

*Holiday Food... made out like a bandit!*

Don't anybody tell my inlaws that I am all healed up from my headon collision in October... my wife's sisters and cousins all sent me food... I guess they think I am still healing up from my broken bones and stuff.
I got ham, turkey breast, bacon, pizza, mashed potatoes (lumpy like I like 'em), stromboli, pumpkin cake, a Cornish game hen, chicken livers, chicken gizzards and I forget what else... oh yeah... butterbeans.
Bill


----------



## Hillbilly Bill

Oh yeah... what did I do today? I racked my 6 gallons of Blackberry Merlot to a carboy... finished at 0.996.
Now... the wait...
Think I'll put on the Black Cherry Pinot Noir in a couple days...
Also need to order a nice white wine to get in inventory...
Then get some ale going... maybe a nice India Pale Ale...


----------



## Hillbilly Bill

Tom said:


> I have Sierra Nevada and Bass clones on tap.


 
Tom... I'm about to dabble in beer... probably an extract kit to get started. Tell me about the Sierra Nevada you have going... I hear that is good stuff. Is it an extract kit? Knowing you it is probably an AG kit, eh?
Bill


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Wow this sounds like a cook off to me, and lets just say my house would be a good central location. Wine, Wings,and good friends.



Oh I think it should be at my house, I can get my husband to make the wings and throw in some ribs and while he is doing all the cooking we can sit around and do some wine & beer tasting. I'm sure Tom will agree with me, it doesn't take long to make the sauce.


----------



## Tom

Hillbilly Bill said:


> Tom... I'm about to dabble in beer... probably an extract kit to get started. Tell me about the Sierra Nevada you have going... I hear that is good stuff. Is it an extract kit? Knowing you it is probably an AG kit, eh?
> Bill


 YEP ! I do all grain, I have 2 brew pots that I use. When I do a 10 gallon batch I have a 14gal s/s pot. When I do a 20 gal batch I have a 24gal S/S pot.
I don't waste my time on 5 gal batches


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> Oh I think it should be at my house, I can get my husband to make the wings and throw in some ribs and while he is doing all the cooking we can sit around and do some wine & beer tasting. I'm sure Tom will agree with me, it doesn't take long to make the sauce.



Right @ sauce. LOONG time for ribs. Got a Browning smoker. I can do 6 Boston Butts in that for pulled pork. MMM good. Did 2 butts, smoked and slow cooked it for 18 hours


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok Julie you win. I can't beat that. I wish the Wine Society was going to have another wine contest down there this upcoming year. I would plan on going to that for sure.


----------



## xanxer82

Me and Kat have to replace our TV soon too. The RCA input ports are shorted out (Red, yellow, White) Was going to open it up and resolder them but thought about how old the TV was.
That Vizio is a decent TV my brother bought one last year.
Best of luck to you guys with your TV. Geek Squad is notorious for poor service by the way. Check out www.consumerist.com and search for best buy or geek squad. also www.reselleratings.com. Always research before you buy.


----------



## Tom

Well the Geek Squad finally showed up. They say its either the power board of mother board. Now to wait for the part and schedule another appt.


----------



## Runningwolf

Bummer, I just got about the same kind of news on my daughters car that we dropped off for state inspection.


----------



## Lurker

I'm gonna rest first, then rack some Italian Amarone, then rest some more. Tough day!


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Well the Geek Squad finally showed up. They say its either the power board of mother board. Now to wait for the part and schedule another appt.



Gee Tom, would it been cheaper to go out and buy a new TV? I'm not sure what size TV you have but we bought a 42" for approx. $800. 

Julie


----------



## Tom

Tis covered 100% on my service policy. Now to wait for the part. Hopefully wil be working this weekend. Yes I have other TV's just not in that comfortable room.


----------



## Runningwolf

Today I finished making a wine glass holder. Its held up just by simple chains.


----------



## Wade E

Very nice, I just kegged 5 gallons of Hopnog after a bad day at work!


----------



## Runningwolf

Just got done blowing 12" of snow out of my driveway. On vacation this week so Its a lot better doing it now, rather than after working a 12 hour day.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Just got done blowing 12" of snow out of my driveway. On vacation this week so Its a lot better doing it now, rather than after working a 12 hour day.



Well, that's because you live in "Little Alaska." I remember Mike and I taking Jason back to school after Thanksgiving and snow would be knee deep.

Nice wine rack.

Julie


----------



## Snowbird

Learning that I should have made about 10 to 15 gallons instead of 6. My luck it wouldn't have turned out as good if I had made that much..lol


----------



## Runningwolf

This snow blows! We finally got it. I blew out 10" last night from the driveway and just came in 45 minutes ago from blowing out another 10-12". Forecast is calling for another 6-12 by Sunday morning...Holy Crap I just ran out to take a picture and 3-4 more inches already fell in the driveway. It looks like a freshly shaken snow globe out there. I guess its another good day to rack.


----------



## arcticsid

Say man, you better run out there and close your mailbox or it too will soon be filled with snow! I will trade you some of that snow for some of this cold!


----------



## Wade E

Except for the shoveling or snow blowing I love snow.


----------



## Julie

Well stop going outside. 

Julie


----------



## arcticsid

easy for you to say Julie, your mailbox isn't going to be the one filled with snow.


----------



## Runningwolf

Must have pushed it open when blowing the snow. Oh Well the mailman will be here in another couple of hours and it'll be ok till then. A little snow is a lot better than when we filled a neighbors mail box with a bunch of field mice when we were kids. You should have seen the mailmans face when they ran out, right up his arm..


----------



## Julie

arcticsid said:


> easy for you to say Julie, your mailbox isn't going to be the one filled with snow.



And we are only getting about 6" of snow by tommorrow night and my husband is the one who will be plowing out the driveway 

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf

This snow really sucks I swear we got at least another two feet today. I cleared my deck pretty much off yesterday and the snow is now up to the railings. As you can see even my grill is snowed in! I did get some wine racked today and kicked some *** playing WII. They say no let up in the snow till tomorrow some time.


----------



## Julie

LOL. I was wondering how you people up there in "Little Alaska" were doing. We ended up only getting around 2" so Mike didn't even bother plowing out the driveway. We both have 4 wheel drive so it isn't a big issue. But it sure was a blusterly day today! We reached a total of 16 degrees!

On a sad note I am trying to talk myself into why I love my job! I have been off since the 23rd of December. Tomorrow is going to be really rough. 

I am shooting for a 2 hour delay. Even though I will go in at my usual time it will at least be quite.

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf

Alright, no more complaining about the snow. Now I am bragging! We have clearly gotten over four feet of snow and still have snow advisories through tomorrow night. It would really suck if I had to use this door to escape.  In reality though I would rather have this snow than the temperatures you guys are having out west and what Troy is having in Fairbanks. Hopefully it'll blow out of here and head further east.


----------



## arcticsid

*Kim Chee will cure your cold.*

Well even at -30F life doesn't stop. Today it warmed up to like -15F still cold but not that big of a thing.

I realize "ya'll" dont see it like we do, and we don't like it either, we adapt, or move somewhere warm. Most of us are broke so we adapt.

When I woke up Saturday and seen -35F I knew it was just a cold day. Sometimes things just don't always work out the way you want. 

So I made my famous Kim Chee. It is hot garlicky, and just plain old nasty. The cats are hiding under the bed. After it sits on the fridge for a week or so, the smell of the wine fermenting will be nothing more than a FRTING .

I am not one to brag about my own cooking, or other things to follow, but this is a mean batch of Kim Chee. Only a Korean could appreciate the eye watering aroma from the garlic and hot peppers coming from this.

Yikes. Or as they would say in Korean....Yikes!!!!


Troy


----------



## wines just fine

Well, here in Canada's Hawaii (Vancouver Island) there is a light mist falling and I'm trying to decide if I should bottle some wine or go for a bicycle ride.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Alright, no more complaining about the snow. Now I am bragging! We have clearly gotten over four feet of snow and still have snow advisories through tomorrow night. It would really suck if I had to use this door to escape.  In reality though I would rather have this snow than the temperatures you guys are having out west and what Troy is having in Fairbanks. Hopefully it'll blow out of here and head further east.



All I can say is WOW! I would hope that you do have a do that you can use for escape if you were needing to.

Julie


----------



## Julie

arcticsid said:


> Well even at -30F life doesn't stop. Today it warmed up to like -15F still cold but not that big of a thing.
> 
> I realize "ya'll" dont see it like we do, and we don't like it either, we adapt, or move somewhere warm. Most of us are broke so we adapt.
> 
> When I woke up Saturday and seen -35F I knew it was just a cold day. Sometimes things just don't always work out the way you want.
> 
> So I made my famous Kim Chee. It is hot garlicky, and just plain old nasty. The cats are hiding under the bed. After it sits on the fridge for a week or so, the smell of the wine fermenting will be nothing more than a FRTING .
> 
> I am not one to brag about my own cooking, or other things to follow, but this is a mean batch of Kim Chee. Only a Korean could appreciate the eye watering aroma from the garlic and hot peppers coming from this.
> 
> Yikes. Or as they would say in Korean....Yikes!!!!
> 
> 
> Troy



Hi Troy

I was talking to my step son on the phone last night and he was crying about how cold it was (he lives in Tega Cay, SC) it was a frigid 36 degrees! I told he didn't know what cold was until he came back home becasue our highest has only been around 24 degrees! I guess neither one of us knows what cold is 

Kim Chee!!!!! I've never had it but I have a son who lives in Seoul.

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie, you have sons all over the place. If they only knew what you and your husband have been making they probably be back home again! When we went to buy a new mattress for the bed in the spare bedroom we asked the sales person for a 72 hour mattress. He was a bit confused. I explained, after any guests sleeps on it for three nights they will be ready to go home.


----------



## Julie

LOL, my husband thinks exactly like you. He keeps telling me we need to be loving and supportive but we need to stop making the chldren feel at home here. Megan moved back last year and moved right into the room in the basement that we were going to make a wine room. 

Julie


----------



## Hillbilly Bill

Julie, I am supportive of my son and his pregnant senorita in Texas... I'm gonna be a grand dad all over again! Fantastic! But... Wolf... why in the world would anyone buy a *new* mattress for the guest room?
I don't think I'd better say anything else, but you Mom's, Dad's, Grandma's, and Grandpa's know what I am thinking. It is best left unsaid, isn't it?


----------



## Runningwolf

Billy you say you are gong to be a grandfather all over again. I am confused. Does this mean I could be a virgin all over again?


----------



## Horkalugi

Fixing a $25 vacuum pump I bought on Ebay. You get what you pay for. Motor didn't turn. 1 hour, some shims and a little compressor oil later it was running like a top. (Gomco, so if you have similar problems, message me)


----------



## Wade E

Did you tell the sender this?


----------



## Boyd

*What am I doing*

Returned from Laughlin, NV. (65 degrees) early monday morning. -25 degrees here.

Other than a little welding for my brother I am setting arounf the house reading.


----------



## Wade E

Im ready to start drinking heavy. Im a little pissed off as we just got a 10% pay cut indefinitely! Ive already cut everything to the bone here! I really dont know what else we could cut to make up for that!


----------



## Julie

I am really sorry to hear about your bad luck. Sometimes I wonder if companies really do need to do pay cuts or if they are doing pay cuts because of the economy and are taking advantage of the situation.

Julie


----------



## Boyd

*doing today*

Says a great deal about union membership.

I am retired, age 71. Retired at 67.

For the first part of my working life I was non-union.

Got involved with unions when our bosses took a large salary increase and then told us no increase for us peons.

Unionized and found we could negotiate and define our working conditions by enforceable contract.

Spent a large number of years as union steward.

Never did get promoted but had a great deal of satisfaction negotiating, enforcing our contracts and messing with the wheels.


----------



## bryano

Figured I would give beer a try so I took a 3 hour Beginners class at Bader Brewing and Winery. Seems easy enough. I got all the ingredients for Northwest Pale Ale (Mirror Pond clone), so I'll put it together this weekend.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Alright, no more complaining about the snow. Now I am bragging! We have clearly gotten over four feet of snow and still have snow advisories through tomorrow night. It would really suck if I had to use this door to escape.  In reality though I would rather have this snow than the temperatures you guys are having out west and what Troy is having in Fairbanks. Hopefully it'll blow out of here and head further east.



Hey Dan, 

I believe you are getting an additional 13" of snow in the next couple of days, that shoud cover that door completely! You better have gone out and got yourself some bread and milk! 

Julie


----------



## wines just fine

Ok, here goes...

Yesterday I freed a carboy by bottling my first (and perhaps last) white wine. (I'm not big on whites). Today I will use my Christmas present, a minijet filter, for the first time and filter a batch of Rosso Fortisimo. Next, stabilize a batch of Stag's Leap Merlot, then I'll start a batch of Italian Amarone.

If I get that all done I will then celebrate with a glass of wine.


----------



## Julie

wines just fine said:


> Ok, here goes...
> 
> Yesterday I freed a carboy by bottling my first (and perhaps last) white wine. (I'm not big on whites). Today I will use my Christmas present, a minijet filter, for the first time and filter a batch of Rosso Fortisimo. Next, stabilize a batch of Stag's Leap Merlot, then I'll start a batch of Italian Amarone.
> 
> If I get that all done I will then celebrate with a glass of wine.



Oh No, I believe protocol says that you have to have a glass of wine after you filter the Fortisimo, then another glass after you stabilize the Merlot and then another glass after you start the Amarone. 

Julie


----------



## wines just fine

Thanks! I knew I had forgotten something.


----------



## smurfe

Sitting front row waiting for Anthony Bourdain to come out on stage!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> I believe you are getting an additional 13" of snow in the next couple of days, that shoud cover that door completely! You better have gone out and got yourself some bread and milk!
> 
> Julie



Julie, I am off tomorrow. I will try to post some pictures from the yard. My daughter had to put snow shoes on today to clear the snow of the Dish antenna.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

dang guava's didn't unthaw fast enough to work on them! the cold out here (single digits) makes it hard to keep a 100 yr old house warm. booo. i think i'm getting a taste of 'cid's weather and getting outside to get some firewood is a major pain. i can't imagine having to go to an outhouse in this!


----------



## smurfe

Met my culinary hero tonight. Was a good night.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> I believe you are getting an additional 13" of snow in the next couple of days, that shoud cover that door completely! You better have gone out and got yourself some bread and milk!
> 
> Julie



Julie you make it sound like I am going to be in prison with milk and bread..LOL. Well we got about 5" so far and more is expected. I have a good snow blower but the hard packed snow is starting to cause ruts in the driveway and roads. I did make it down to Meadville to pick up my limited edition WE Trio Blanca. When I took these pictures today I had to wear snow shoes as the snow is up to my waste in the yard.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Julie you make it sound like I am going to be in prison with milk and bread..LOL.



Oh, I was thinking more on the line of like as soon as a snow storm is a thought everyone runs to the store and buys up all the bread and milk!

Me, I think I would get things let chips and dips, all different kinds of munchies, steaks, wings, ribs.  

Nice pictures.

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf

Me, I think I would get things let chips and dips, all different kinds of munchies, steaks, wings, ribs.  

Nice pictures.

Julie[/QUOTE]

Now you're thinking just like me! It is true though where they don't normally get snow and then they get a few inches the grocery shelves are wiped out. Kinda funny. My thinking is a lot more along the line of your's and maybe even some movies. Funny, but this is also the time I like to go out to a fun restaurant to eat. I don't mind driving in the inclement weather its just the other guys you have to watch out for.


----------



## Tom

Well I don't have to worry about going thirsty !


----------



## arcticsid

I have about enough of winter myself, and we still have 4 plus months to go.


----------



## DesertDance

Sorry for all you snow bound folks out there! Today we golf! Tee time in 2 hours. My Hot Valentine wine is fermenting on day one, and it's doing well. You can "hear" the ferment when you walk by.

Going to start that Almond (but with Pecans) wine this week. I need to find a sale on brown sugar. I guess you pack it hard to get a cup like when you make cookies?

Have a great day!
Suzi


----------



## Chateau Joe

I wanted to filter my white zin today but I have to attend a Knights of Columbus function. So I am sitting here killing time for the next hour.


----------



## Runningwolf

Finished installing some new wine racks. increased my capacity by another 162 bottles in my cellar for a total capacity of approximately 650 bottles.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill

*Very Nice, But...*

Wolf... see, I'm not calling you 'Crawlin' Coyote,"... this is really nice... how some ever, if you would send your old Hillbilly buddy about 10 cases of wine you wouldn't have to spend all of that money on wine racks... right?


----------



## Tom

Well just finished making some smoked Pulled Pork. I started it 8PM last nite and finished @ 4PM today. Low and Slow as you know. Did I say I did THREE pork butts (29#'s)(Boston Butts to some)?
BTW after I added some BBQ sauce I also added 1/2 bottle of Cab/Sauvignon. Got 6 quarts of pulled pork


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Well just finished making some smoked Pulled Pork. I started it 8PM last nite and finished @ 4PM today. Low and Slow as you know. Did I say I did THREE pork butts (29#'s)(Boston Butts to some)?
> BTW after I added some BBQ sauce I also added 1/2 bottle of Cab/Sauvignon. Got 6 quarts of pulled pork



Uh, what time are we to be there for supper? 

Julie


----------



## Tom

Just let me know when U are comming..


----------



## Runningwolf

Billy, hind site is beautiful. I didn't think you'd touch anything not distilled down there in the hills. Probably would of gone good with your possum stew. Besides I am sure Julie would have snagged me along the way and grabbed everything anyways. Besides her and her husband cook beef and wings and not roadkill. Long story short..you get the pcture!


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Finished installing some new wine racks. increased my capacity by another 162 bottles in my cellar for a total capacity of approximately 650 bottles.



Can you double those racks when you run out of wall space??


----------



## Runningwolf

Dang Julie, we're both thinking the same thing but I was coming to your house.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Dang Julie, we're both thinking the same thing but I was coming to your house.


Wolf,
Pick her up and come over here. I DOUBT I will run out of wine.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Billy, hind site is beautiful. I didn't think you'd touch anything not distilled down there in the hills. Probably would of gone good with your possum stew. Besides I am sure Julie would have snagged me along the way and grabbed everything anyways. Besides her and her husband cook beef and wings and not roadkill. Long story short..you get the pcture!



You got that right and yes we do steaks, wings, ribs but .... you know roadkill.....well I'm not sure it there is anything wrong with that!

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom, each of those racks will hold 27 bottles as they are three deep. I just have the face bottles on there right now for pictures sakes. There are still two walls left but I won't add anymore (thats what I said a year ago when I thought I went way aboard..LOL). Julie..sounds like a road trip this summer.


----------



## Julie

Oho, road trip! You better start stocking up on food Tom, my husband loves to eat and...well we won't have to worry about wine 

Julie


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Tom, each of those racks will hold 27 bottles as they are three deep. I just have the face bottles on there right now for pictures sakes. There are still two walls left but I won't add anymore (thats what I said a year ago when I thought I went way aboard..LOL). Julie..sounds like a road trip this summer.


Just make sure they don't discontinue thos racks before you run out of space.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill

*RoadKill Stew*



Julie said:


> You got that right and yes we do steaks, wings, ribs but .... you know roadkill.....well I'm not sure it there is anything wrong with that!
> 
> Julie


 
You tell 'em, Julie... nothing wrong with winter time roadkill. Possum stew, Venison stew, Striped kittycat stew...


----------



## Tom

..........


----------



## arcticsid

I couldn't agree more with you Tom.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill

*Possum Stew with Brew*



Runningwolf said:


> Billy, hind site is beautiful. I didn't think you'd touch anything not distilled down there in the hills. Probably would of gone good with your possum stew. Besides I am sure Julie would have snagged me along the way and grabbed everything anyways. Besides her and her husband cook beef and wings and not roadkill. Long story short..you get the pcture!


 
Coyote... I mean Wolf, for some reason the possums are getting mighty scarce around here. Can't even find any along the roadside anymore. I guess I'll have to break down and try some buffalo wings. Where do I get the buffalo meat from?
As far as likker... too much work... bottled some Blackberry Merlot the other night and SWMBO loved it. I am now going to try my hand at some beer... got a Karankawa Ale kit from AHS... mini-grain... will be brewing it up within the next week.
Don't you just hate to read the posts where folks get brewing stuff for free? Well, I found a guy on Craigslist that has 80+ beer bottles he wants to give away... bad news... he lives 50 miles from me... good news... he works at an auto plant 7 miles from my house. Meeting him tonight to pick up the bottles... all right!
From now on... wine, beer, and "store-bought" likker. Going completely legal... no worries.


----------



## sjo

Hillbilly Bill said:


> Coyote... I mean Wolf, for some reason the possums are getting mighty scarce around here. Can't even find any along the roadside anymore. I guess I'll have to break down and try some buffalo wings. Where do I get the buffalo meat from?
> 
> Thats because you packed them all on hay wagons and sent them up north. I sure hope they taste better than they look.


----------



## Runningwolf

Billy Bob, there is actually a buffalo farm about a mile away from me. Possum...tastes just like chicken, right?


----------



## Hillbilly Bill

Runningwolf said:


> Billy Bob, there is actually a buffalo farm about a mile away from me. Possum...tastes just like chicken, right?


 
Exactly...
Ever had beefalo? It makes a fantastic burger.


----------



## Runningwolf

Billy..Beefalo is actually better I think. I do not care for buffalo. Too dry,


----------



## Runningwolf

Today I racked three wines, striped wallpaper and boarder off our family room walls to prepare for paint and chopped/scraped ice off my driveway. Love these above freezing days. Also picked up a few new carboys.


----------



## Wade E

Today I pulled a sweet desktop compuetr out of the trash at the dump and will have that fixed for $50 on Monday, just a blown capacitor, only to come back home to my laptop and when I fired that up the screen blew! Okay that blows so I go onto my much slower desktop and when I fire that up an installation progarm comes up due to upgrading my internet the other day and since this computer is the only harwierd one on the network it must be done. I install that and somehwo it changes a DNS setting and screwed up something so that I couldnt get on the net. Took quite awhile to get this figurted out! Now I just have to see what ius going to be done with my laptop, I cant be using the ndesktop all day. The wife wont put up with me hiding in here all day so I might not be on as much for awhile.


----------



## Tom

take care of SWMBO 1st !
We will watch over the forum.
We have a few members who help us by "reporting" questionable posts / spam.
You know who you are please continue reporting these posts. Wade and the other mods can not be on 24-7 but it seams like it sometimes.


----------



## bryano

Been wanting to make my own BBQ/Smoker so I posted a wanted ad on craigslist for a broken water heater. Hour later I had a 50 gallon for 10 bucks. Got it all torn down, now for the fun part..... what, where, and how.


----------



## Tom

I would love to see what you are trying to make.
I just got a huge smoker (Browning Camp Chef) and LOVE it.
Last week I smoked 3 pork butts for 19 hours... Boy was that good. I plan on bringing 10# of pulled pork to my wine club meeting tomorrow. 
Oh .. yes I infused some red wine in the pulled pork..


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Wade, I was wondering where you were all day. Computer issues Huh, well you know what I suggested the other day...STAY AWAY FROM HIM..lol  Yeah theres been some spam, but we just sick killer on them

Hope tomorrow is a better day for you and take care of the wife, or else


----------



## DesertDance

OMG! I actually had to lift a finger today! Actually had to work! Had to go do an audit and put in the report. But I'll get paid for today. Sweet!!

I won JD in a game of cribbage, and tonight we are going to try a bottle of that cheap wine I bought at WinCo to see how it measures up to two buck chuck!

Researched a bit for my next Pecan Wine recipe. I'll post it in that thread next week. It will be greatly different from my first pecan. Have to rack some wine on Moanday!

Happy Winemaking!
Suzi


----------



## arcticsid

Gotta love those dumpster computers. Mine came out of the dump. Went in through "the back door", set up a new administarator account, cleaned up all the previous owners crap, and it is now the best system I have ever had. I personally have had several comps myself from the dump and have seen several laptops come out of their as well.

We have like 7 "transfer stations" throughout the area. They have about 30 dumpsters each and a large covered concrete "pad" where people put things for others to take.

I could go on literally for hours on what I personally, and what others have found at these sites.

I have actually seen more than one person build garages and sheds from lumber and other building materials.

Last year someone suggested to ban "dumpster diving". Well at the borough assembly meeting, they had more people than ever show up at this meeting than ever before protesting this ridiculous idea.

We love our dumpsters.


----------



## DesertDance

*Dumpster Diving*

In this town, I dont think they have a place for that, and if I found a tossed computer, I wouldn't have a clue what to do with it... in fact... I'm ready to kick this one to the curb!!

In my previous town, my best gardening stuff came from the garden center dumpster. You can not believe what they toss!!

GL with your dumpster dives!
Suzi


----------



## Wade E

My laptop is shot, Called HP a few minutes ago and they said the LCD lights are about $400 when all is said and done!! As for the desktop I snagged from the dump today, its a custom made very high end model and when I brought it in to the store cause it does have a problem with a pop capacitor the guy looked at it and said "man, thats a sweet system" It has 4 fans in there and room for about 8 hardrives, I have more then that loaded with movies so Id like to figure out how to connect this to my new tv and watch these movies on their. I have around 16 180 gig hard drives with movies burned onto them, good movies, and this new tv has the connectors to hook a computer to it. Its a dual core processor with XP.


----------



## arcticsid

The computer Gods givith and taketh. Sounds sweet Wade, who knows whats on the HD. This computer I have came with over 2000 songs on it!! And a handful of great programs.


----------



## arcticsid

Dont give up on the laptop, my buddy found a high end toshiba laptop in the dump with a bad screen, the comp shop replaced the whole screen for about 200 skins, labor included. Real sweet laptop, like $2500 new.


----------



## Tom

Well, in an hour I will be heading to my monthly Wine Club Meeting here in So. Jersey.
Can't wait as I'm bringing some of my famous smoked pulled pork. Oh yea, some if my Italian Wine for "tasting" LOL!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wow I wish there was a club like yours around here. All that food, wine, presentations and the educational part of the meeting, it must last quiet some time. Have fun!


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Well, in an hour I will be heading to my monthly Wine Club Meeting here in So. Jersey.
> Can't wait as I'm bringing some of my famous smoked pulled pork. Oh yea, some if my Italian Wine for "tasting" LOL!



ooh Tom,

I have a fanastic idea for your next meeting! 

You should plan to take your meeting on a road trip, like go an visit some wineries. Western PA has some great wineries, from Saxonburg all the way to Edinboro, isn't that right Dan?

And since you will be coming this way you can bring that wine and pulled pork with you!


----------



## Runningwolf

Like Julie said Tom, I think you should listen. Erie, Pa is a good central location for one of your meetings this summer. I know I could get one of the wineries there to host it. Maybe we can even get Wade to bring his gang down here also. Tom, didn't you say you would like to stop at Walkers?


----------



## Julie

Oho, this sounds serious....I'm in. Let me know when I should pack. 

Julie


----------



## Tom

Well Dan & Julie.. Dont think we would last that long to make it that far. Here is a "small" spread of food and some members







*Joeswine in the yellow shirt*






*Some of the Girls*


----------



## Wade E

Looks like a real nice pread there Tom!


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Well Dan & Julie.. Dont think we would last that long to make it that far. Here is a "small" spread of food and some members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joeswine in the yellow shirt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some of the Girls*



Well the next time write POISON on it that should ensure more leftovers.


----------



## Tom

Yea alot of good info. We also tasted 3 different Amarone's from '05, '06, '08 There you can see the progress of aging. Guess which one tasted best?


----------



## Tom

BTW. My famous smoked pulled pork is in the crock pot 10#'s worth


----------



## Tom

OK has this happened to YOU ?
At the Wine Club meeting today there was 5 guys standing around the kitchen island. On the island was about 24 wines that were corked and had shrink wraps. Someone said "I think we should open a few".
All at the same time 4 of the 5 reached in their pocket and all 4 pulled out a Waiters Corkscrew. Well they all "must" have been Boy Scouts. How do I know?? They were all "prepared". 
Just loke the AMX commerical 'Don't leave home without it" LOL 
Think we are obsessed?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Well Dan & Julie.. Dont think we would last that long to make it that far. Here is a "small" spread of food and some members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Joeswine in the yellow shirt*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Some of the Girls*



I can't see any pictures....


----------



## Tom

Hmm "must" be your settings... ANYONE ?


----------



## Runningwolf

did you move them in photo bucket or anything after posting them?


----------



## Tom

nope in album


----------



## bryano

drank my first ever glass of pinot noir today. very tasty, i think i may have to get a kit.


----------



## Wade E

I see the pics! Bryan, what is that in your avatar?


----------



## bryano

that's the front of the riviera hotel in las vegas


----------



## Hillbilly Bill

Runningwolf said:


> I can't see any pictures....


 They don't show up here either... let me know if you figure it out.


----------



## Julie

Not seeing an album, either. 

Tom,

I went to your profile and there was no album there, so I went to All Albums and that is listed by the newest entry, yours was not there. So I did a search in All Albums and nothing came up at all.

Julie


----------



## Tom

OK I messed up I had it set to private.. its there now...


----------



## Julie

Nice,

How many do you have in your club? And do you guys normally meet at the same house or do you each take a turn?

I always think it would be nice to start a club. I hear there is one in Butler County but they seem rather elusive.

Julie


----------



## Tom

Active we have 30 something. Yes we meet at a different home ea month


----------



## Wade E

Sitting here back on my laptop that HP said would cost over $400 to fix and that local paces do not fix!!!!!!! The place right down the road from me that is currenly working on a computer I brought them Saturday that I found at the dump siad they would do it so I brought it down there and hea sked me if I had a few minutes. He took it apart, grabbed a screen fro his shelf that was in a box sealed and threw it in and handed it back to me in 15 minutes flat for $100! I am very hapy with this company!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Sitting here back on my laptop that HP said would cost over $400 to fix and that local paces do not fix!!!!!!! The place right down the road from me that is currenly working on a computer I brought them Saturday that I found at the dump siad they would do it so I brought it down there and hea sked me if I had a few minutes. He took it apart, grabbed a screen fro his shelf that was in a box sealed and threw it in and handed it back to me in 15 minutes flat for $100! I am very hapy with this company!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sweet deal, you don't get those type of deals anymore.

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf

Way to go Wade!

Tom, pictures are up and look awesome. Nice group you got there!


----------



## xanxer82

Glad you got you laptop up and going Wade.


----------



## Wade E

Got that other computer back today(the 1 I found at the dump) It is a Pentium 4 2.8ghz with a 250 gig hard rive in it, 2 DVD dual layer burners and 1 gig of Ram. $100 buck to fix Pop capacitors, and do a clean sweep and load my XP in there, it had Vista in there and I dont do Vista. It also has 4 fans in there, it was custom built with the clear sides and was probably for heavy gaming. This comp is pretty dang fast, way faster then my older gateway which was Pent 4 with 2.4 ghz but only 512 Ram.


----------



## Runningwolf

Awesome


----------



## Julie

I am NOT going outside! I decided to take today off, it was only 3 degrees this morning. I will do some backsweetening today because I need to get some of these carboys freed up. I still have approximately 40 pounds of elderberry and I have 3 different yeast slurries for skeeter pee. 



Julie


----------



## ffemt128

Sitting here at work waiting on a 2 hour conference call. Oh Joy.....My 3 Y/O daughter asked me to stay home with her so she didn't have to go to daycare. Should have taken her up on the idea.....

What are you back sweetening Julie?


----------



## Julie

A conference call, boy I don't envy you, you should have taken up the 3 year old . Boy Doug you have a wide range in your children's age.

Backsweetening a orange/pineapple, apple and a pear.

Also, keeping the house nice and toasty with the woodburner. 

Julie


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> A conference call, boy I don't envy you, you should have taken up the 3 year old . Boy Doug you have a wide range in your children's age.
> 
> Backsweetening a orange/pineapple, apple and a pear.
> 
> Also, keeping the house nice and toasty with the woodburner.
> 
> Julie



Sounds like a fun day for you. Nothing like a good fire whether it be in a fireplace or wood burner. Wish I had either that were functioning in my home.

I do have a wide range of children. They range from 23-3, 2 boys ages 23 and 20. A 17 y/o daughter and a 3 y/o daughter. The oldest 3 children are to my first wife who passed away in 1993 and my 3 y/o is to my current wife of (going on) 12 years. The 3 y/o absolutely idolizes her big sister and I'm sure will be heart broken when she leave for school. Luckily it's only around a 2 hr drive or less.


----------



## Julie

We started to remodel our house about 10 years ago. Actually we are pretty much building a new home while still living in it. One of the first things we did was created a great room instead of have separate rooms for the kitchen, dining room and living room and had my brother put up a brick wall and we went out and bought a wood burner. The wood burner we bought cost us $350 and today that same wood burner sells for $1200. With the woods in our back yard and our place in Tionesta we are never without firewood and boy does is save on the gas bill.

You are right, it is not a long drive to Edinboro, actually it goes pretty fast and I am sure your daughter will be coming home on the weekends, well the first year anyway. Each year they are away at college they seem to come home less and less.

Julie


----------



## Boyd

*-15*

It was -15 this morning when I got up this morning.

Not much wind so I think I'll go out and ding around. Kind of nice to want to rather that have to.


----------



## Julie

Boyd said:


> It was -15 this morning when I got up this morning.
> 
> Not much wind so I think I'll go out and ding around. Kind of nice to want to rather that have to.



-15?????? Don't do it, stay inside, that is freakin freezin!!

:<

Julie


----------



## Boyd

*-15*

-15 is not too bad. 

Uncle sugar had us out at Fort Ripley near Little Falls in tents for 10 days at -35.

Now,*THAT* was a liitle cool. 

Had to feed the birds anyway


----------



## Wade E

I am about to start soaking some labels off a few bottles. I am finally going to get my *** in gear and start bottling some of my wines for 2 reasons, one being because i have no other carboys to transfer wines to and another so I can start affew batches that are calling my name and have bee waiting in cue for some time.


----------



## Runningwolf

I hear ya Wade about getting my axx in gear. Got carboys to rack and three kits to start. Been a rough week. Found out my job is being eliminated in two months. One of a thousand being cut in the company. Really sucks. I fill your pain knowing what you're going through basically something similar.


----------



## Wade E

Our conmpany is bleeding out money they dont have due to bad management and also the economy. Im not sure we are going to be around much longer, they have cut our pay very recently if I havent told you. If we dont pick up fats we wont have jobs soon!


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> I hear ya Wade about getting my axx in gear. Got carboys to rack and three kits to start. Been a rough week. Found out my job is being eliminated in two months. One of a thousand being cut in the company. Really sucks. I fill your pain knowing what you're going through basically something similar.



WOW Dan,

Sorry to hear this. I am always complaining about not being paid what I should be but at least I have a job and I don't believe it will be eliminated. Working for a school district gives me a little more security than working in the private section. School districts do not normally close down. I just had a friend who's job was eliminated. 

Hang in there you never know maybe something better will come along.

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf

Our company is very strong and will survive. It is strong because they preact ahead of time and have long range plans to react to the economy. I reinterviewed for my position four time in the last 12 years each tme it changed. This time it is being eliminated. When you look at all the national businesses that have closed in the last five years because of poor management, you understand the "whys". Doesn't make it any easier though.


----------



## Julie

No it doesn't make it any easier just ticks me off that everyone else but the guy at the top who made "bad decision" suffers. If you look at the salary/benefit packages that some of CEO's get all they would have to do is take a 10% cut and that is small compared to what they are getting. The company would probably not be in too bad off.

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf

Racked my latest editions tonight.


----------



## xanxer82

I'm sitting at work today and all weekend. No wine until Monday.


----------



## ffemt128

I'm off to a Local Government Academy class today. That will occupy my day from 8-4 then home to check on the Tropical Breeze to see if anything started.


----------



## Green Mountains

Off to work while the wife deals with frozen pipes and our heating guy. Minus 2 here this morning (not that that even makes Troy wince). We have heat on one floor at least.


----------



## NSwiner

Dan thats some nice looking wine you have there , I like your labels .I see you did a Gewurztraminer I have one clearing in the carboy and was thinkiing about making a piesporter but not sure if we would like it .I can't seem to find a commercial brand like it so we could try some before we made a batch .Is it similar to a riesling ?


----------



## Runningwolf

Darlene, if you like the Gewurztraminer and riesling I think you'll like it just fine. Go for it! The kit comes with elder flowers that you add in the primary. This is our second kit. We like a semi dry/sweet wine. These are the first two wines I ever filtered. As I said in an earlier post they were perfectly clear. Amazingly, filtering from one carboy to another was really noticable, putting a shine and a sparkle into the wine. Again, I would not do this on all of them but if I think I might want to enter them in competition or if I am doing a few batches at a time (you could easily get 2-3 batches on a set of filters with clear wine) I would filter.


----------



## St Allie

That sheep pic is great Dan.. could have called it 'ice ewe" ( I see you)

yeah crap joke.. moving right along..

Today I'm cooking lamb shanks casserole in my slowcooker. It's humid and hot here and they were a bargain at the supermarket because no one feels like cooking in this heat.


----------



## NSwiner

So Dan would you recommend the selection original over the vintners reserve for the piesporter ? We were thinking about the vintners reserve because we wanted something that would hold over waiting for others to age but if it's not worth it I'll buy the selection original and wait .
Well today I plan on putting on a OB - Raspberry White Zinfandel then work on cleaning out the closet i want to put my wine rack in .Seems like everytime I have time to work on it Hubby or our son is working nights & sleeping in the day so i can't because it will keep them awake . But today hubby is off and son is home sick with pneumonia (2 spots on his lungs this time ) so I can finally work on it . Plus be doctor Mom . Oh it's been a great couple days here son is sick and our aztek broke down yesterday when Hubby went to get the other son at school who just happened to have a migraine headache ,they had to walk home because I was out running errands .Found out this morning it's the transmission and is going to cost $1,600 to do the whole job thankfully they were able to get a used one to put in .So I'm going make lemonade out of my lemons today & work on the wine rack . Atleast it's nice and sunny here today .


----------



## Hillbilly Bill

Wow, Darlene... sounds like your February is starting off like our January. SWMBO and I have never been so glad to see a month end. I hope your bad luck doesn't carry on all month like ours did last month... got a partial settlement check in the mail from the insurance company of the idiot who hit me head-on in October. Maybe things have finally turned around.
Put on a RJS Orchard Breezin' Black Cherry Pinot Noir today... hope it turns out as nice as the Blackberry Merlot did.


Maybe now I can get the beer brewing.


----------



## Runningwolf

Darlene, from here things can only get better I hope. January was pretty bad for a number of people including Wade and I with news we got. I had to do an orientation class today and have a lot more to do now with us hiring up for spring and people that knew I was going to lose my job in 60 days asked how I could do the orientations and still be upbeat about the company. 
1. What good comes out of bad mouthing a company
2. We all have a choice to make when we get up in the moring and look in the mirror; either I am going to have a good day or I am going to be a ********!. How many people really want to chose to be the poophead?


ok enough on that.. I would always go with the Selection over the VR if you can affored it at the time. I have done many VR's that I have been happy with. I am not a wine snob as of yet with the aquired knowledge of wine to say I would never buy a VR. Other's on here will tell you don't buy Wine Expert but I won't mention Wades name. LOL The better kits are noticeably better though. I buy mostly Wine Experts only because of availability BUT when I get a chance to get a RJ Renolds product I do. I also like Heron Bay when possible.

I also buy juice when possible but have not made anyhting from scratch yet. Just a "kit kinda guy". can you tell?


----------



## Boyd

*Today*

Transfered some Raspberry/Apple from frozen Juice into secondary.

Trying to figure out hoe to make wine labels now.

Made one and saved it as a word document but it won't let me add other information like fruit and date.


----------



## Runningwolf

Boyd, I use Avery labels and their software. It is free to download and easy to use.


----------



## Julie

Boyd said:


> Transfered some Raspberry/Apple from frozen Juice into secondary.
> 
> Trying to figure out hoe to make wine labels now.
> 
> Made one and saved it as a word document but it won't let me add other information like fruit and date.



Try double clicking inside the label. You might have a text box within the label.

Julie


----------



## NSwiner

Dan thanks for the info and good thoughts you also Bill . Well my break is over back to the closet mess .


----------



## St Allie

rearranging the house.. need to get rid of some furniture..

too cluttered.

Allie


----------



## Boyd

*labels*

Finally figured out how to do it. 

Then my smart a**ed baby sister (age 55) had to tell me I did't capitolize the *B*_* in bottled. It is her sacred duty to give me crap. 


*_


----------



## Runningwolf

Boyd, that label is awesome. What program did you use?


----------



## sjo

Boyd said:


> Finally figured out how to do it.
> 
> Then my smart a**ed baby sister (age 55) had to tell me I did't capitolize the *B*_* in bottled. It is her sacred duty to give me crap.*_


_*

Boyd, did your smart a**ed babysitter mention anything about "wienery"?*_


----------



## Wade E

Is that Hot dog wine? The label looks great though but maybe you should have installed spell checker!  I dont tell people not to buy W>E wine, I just inform them that the reds really ttake a long time to come around compared to the other brands. I have tasted a few W.E. Crushendos and a Stags Leap merlot that were awesome nut it takes quite some time for them to overcome that sweet taste that most of them have whick most of the other brands either dont have or have far less of and rid of them much earlier. I do like all the other non red wine products from them!


----------



## Tom

No wine for HER!
When I bottle I just put the month & year not the word "bottled" and put it on the lower right corner in small type.

Great label thou...


----------



## Midwest Vintner

just racked 35 gallons of wine. gotta get the rest later. something has to be bottled soon. way too much in carboys!!! 70 gals to be exact


----------



## Boyd

She won't see that post or she would probably tell I spelled capitalize wrong too.

The Wienery thing cames from baby sister too cause I have two wiener dogs. Wouldn't be without one.


----------



## Tom

Midwest Vintner said:


> just racked 35 gallons of wine. gotta get the rest later. something has to be bottled soon. way too much in carboys!!! 70 gals to be exact


70 gallons? That ALL ??
Click on my signature to see whats "Fermenting"


----------



## Boyd

Boyd said:


> She won't see that post or she would probably tell I spelled capitalize wrong too.
> 
> The Wienery thing cames from baby sister too cause I have two wiener dogs. Wouldn't be without one.



Did everything in Photoshop Elements 8, saved it and then inserted into Microsoft Word.

Took the picture a couple days ago. I have a Sony a700 with a 300mm 2.8 Tamron with a 1.4 Kenko converter attached.

For some reason Avery will not load into this computer. It is new with Microsoft 7.  

Sometimes I want to do that last one.


----------



## Hoggy

Just started a batch of skeeter pee. YIKES !


----------



## xanxer82

Today, I'll be cleaning the house up a bit and doing some more work towards getting my own vineyard. Mainly research and networking.


----------



## Boyd

Still messing with labels so I don't forget how. Oldtimes disease I think. 

That is Huckelberry Hound. Peanut is sleeping under the blanket.


----------



## NSwiner

Well I need to degas and add the packs to my limited wine today .Then I need to pick up my paycheck & put it in the bank .Then I think I'll take the time to visit my friend who's in town babysitting her gandkids .We haven't seen each other in awhile , heck she hasn't even sampled our wine yet so will definitely have to take some for her to try .After 2 days with a 2 yr old & 4 yr old she'll need a bottle of wine lol . Thats going to be my birthday present to myself to take the time to visit her . Then after that I don't know what's going on .


----------



## ffemt128

Sitting here at work contemplating whether to get a white wine kit to start in March or to wait until Consumer Produce get their chilean juices in and try white wine from juice in May. Of course if I order juice I'll probably be able to get 2 buckets for what a kit costs.


Hmmmmmm What to do....


----------



## Tom

Today I just bottled 6 gallon batchs of fresh Strawberry and 6 gallon fresh Blackberry


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> Today I just bottled 6 gallon batchs of fresh Strawberry and 6 gallon fresh Blackberry




Sounds Yummy.....


----------



## nrlightfoot

Sunday I'm bottling my first wine, which is an Amarone from a kit, and tonight I'm going to be researching growing grape vines.

I wanted to grow Cabernet Sauvignon (or some other grape to make a nice, big red wine), but that's a zone 7 vine, and I'm in zone 5 northern Michigan. From what I've gathered I could probably get some fruit if I reduced the fruit to about 1 pound per vine, and I could keep the vines from freezing by burying them in the fall. I'm not sure if that's worth it, I may have to settle for Cabernet Franc, although even that is a zone 6, so I might be out of luck there too.


----------



## Green Mountains

Last night we bottled 27 bottles of Tempernillo. Kept the last 2/3 of a bottle in a carafe and it was very drinkable (had it with dinner). FIRST time it's been that palatable at bottling.

Today, delabled 36 bottles and was very happy to find two more cases of already  delabled bottles that I didn't realize the wife had done recently.


----------



## St Allie

friday night roast dinner..

Am currently cooking a 4lb ( 2.6 kilo) beef topside roast.. ( I saved my vouchers and got it on special today) I also have a 2 kilo corned silverside in the pressure cooker.. so we're living on cold cuts and salads for the weekend.

Allie


----------



## NSwiner

Allie what is silverside ? I love coldcuts & salads and some really nice fresh rolls ,can't say our teenage boys would , coldcuts maybe salads no way !!! lol But our 16 yr old has been trying new things this year that amaze me but then says he doesn't like things I have been making for him that he has always liked ,Teenagers ????


----------



## St Allie

I think it's called salt beef in america.. . It's the cold cuts that have the red colouring as the salts fix the colour in the meat.

I use this recipe..

http://missvickie.blogspot.com/2009/03/corned-beef-and-all-fixings.html

I have 4 teens.. 2 boys and 2 girls.. they eat me out of house and home.

there are photos in that recipe.. does it look familiar to you?

I also make my own chutneys.. amazing what teens will eat if you throw extra pickles and things at them..

Allie


----------



## NSwiner

Oh i get it like corned beef ,Not something I'm crazy about guess it's a good thing since I was told to watch my salt intake because my blood pressure was going up . So I try to cut out some of the salt I eat but make sure I leave enough I can have a few potato chips when i want to lol . Anyways i have finished my glass of relaxing wine before I head off to bed & work in the morning . IT's good for the soul to see friends you haven't had time to visit .


----------



## St Allie

night Darlene, have a good one.

Allie


----------



## ffemt128

Working from home today, going to be busy.


----------



## Julie

Nice day to stay at home. 

Julie


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Nice day to stay at home.
> 
> Julie



I agree, we are allowed to work from home 1 day every 2 weeks. I chose every other Friday. It works out nicely because I keep my daughter at home with me those days so we don't have to pay for daycare and I can get stuff done around the house. I usually start working at 5:30 those days and I'm done an hour sooner than a normal day.

Here's my baby...


----------



## Runningwolf

Doud, very nice looking child you have there, and she looks so happy! As for you. ya lucky dog being able to work at home like that..very cool!


----------



## Julie

LOL, now I totally understand why it is so difficult to tell her no. She is adorable.

Julie


----------



## Boyd

Messing with a 14 gallon jug of elderberry.
Added 1 1/2 pounds of sugar. Have been adding sugar for the b past 3 months to see haow it works out.

Has a nice flavor now so I may let it ferment out and stabilize.


----------



## Mud

Gathering tax info. Not fun. It's gonna be a bloodbath.


----------



## Julie

Mud said:


> Gathering tax info. Not fun. It's gonna be a bloodbath.



Hopefully the blood is the IRS and not yours. 

Julie


----------



## Tom

Waiting for snow to fall in the amt of 12-18". More if the storm changes route.


----------



## Wade E

Nothing as I spent 1 1/2 hours waiting at the doctors office for my wife who is now in a cast and cant rive then another 1/2 an hour waiting for her prescription. Left work at 4:00 and got home at 7:30. On the other hand I have to work tomorrow with some OT, its the first time anyone has gotten any OT in almost 2 years but its not goig to happen again, its just an emergency job they forgot all about but Ill take it!


----------



## Mud

Came out ahead on the taxes. An emergency boiler upgrade in November saved the day. Thank you energy credit!


----------



## Wade E

Thats cool Mud. Something you actually needed came back to help you! I havent had our taxes done yet but we usually make out pretty good as I have $10 taken out extra every week for Fed. The first year I didnt do that we owed a little over $4000 for some reason and I never want that to happen again!


----------



## xanxer82

did my taxes today. I can pay off a couple of credit cards and put them away until next christmas. 
And maybe have enough for tution...


----------



## Mud

Sure was a nice switch, Wade. And yeah, we'll be paying down some debt, too.


----------



## Julie

*Snow*

Holy Cow,

We have 21" of snow on our deck! And more is still coming! 

Julie


----------



## Tom

Have 15" of SNOW @ 8AM so far. weather reports say should be 24" or so by 7PM


----------



## Julie

Well here is my patio table that did not have any snow on it yesterday afternoon. In the bottom right hand corner of the table is a 3 liter jug of pumpkin wine I was cold stablizing.

Still snowing, calling for another 3" by noon. If it doesn't stop soon, we will bypass that.

Julie


----------



## ffemt128

Thats about what our table looks like except I think we have about 26 inches. I got called out at 9:30 last night for wires down and I haven't stopped since. We probably cut up over 40-50 trees that were down blocking the roadway last night. Came home at 730 shoveled my driveway so I could park, now I'm going to take a shower and pass out only to do it all again in about 3 hours. Oh joy.....


----------



## Julie

Well, the news is saying that it is no longer snowing in Butler county, I'm looking out my window and it is snowing quite hard and I live in Butler county. 

Way more snow that what they predicted. Mike is still trying to plow out the driveway, the only vechile that we can get out of the driveway is the jeep and that is because he has a lift kit on it. The driveway had 28 inches of snow 7 am.

Julie


----------



## whine4wine

I am envious.
I live in Michigan, and I have only been able to use my cross country skis once this year.
It seems like most of the snow has gone south or north of us this year leavin us with frozen grass, not good for skiing.

I know it is odd to complain about not having snow..........but if it is going to be cold I like to have something to play in.


----------



## St Allie

OMG it's so hot here, you don't need a blanket at night.. I could just roll in that snow photo!

snow angels sound heavenly

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf

Did I tell you guys I live in the snow Belt. Oh yeah, its sunny and got about an inch of snow last night!

Had to travel South though this morning about 70 miles and saw what Julie was talking about. Kinda cool when that one freak snow misses us stays South!


----------



## arcticsid

ROTFLMAO at you all. At least you don't have 7 months of winter!

Actually, they just said it looks like this year(in Fairbanks) is probably going to be a record for the second least snowfall in a winter and we've only seen -30F or colder like 10 days, and only two of those at -40F. Pretty rare here.

But none the less, I stick my tounge out at you with my thumbs in my ears, Naeh, naeh, nuh, naen nuh!!!

Whos front door is that?


Heres my thoughts.

Troy


----------



## Julie

LOL, Troy you win! 

Julie


----------



## Runningwolf

Racked 36 gallons of wine today!


----------



## Wade E

Going to lable and capsule the 2 6 gallon batches I bottled last weekend and probably sweeten my Elderberry batch and bottle that next weekend.


----------



## Mud

I'm designing a kitchen for a friend. If he goes for it I'll be doing the renovation, too.


----------



## ffemt128

After running calls from 9:30 Friday night until 7:30 Saturday morning I took a shower napped for an hour or so then went out and relieved our borough crews plowig for 8 hours. Came home at 8:00 last night, turned off all pagers and radio equipment and slept like a baby. 

Today I cleared the rest of the snow from the driveway, unburried my wifes car then helped 2 neighbors get unburried. I still have to unbury my daughters car, but she doesnt have school tomorrow.

I did check the Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet, the sg was at 1.014, going to wait until tomorrow to transfer to the carboy.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Runningwolf said:


> Racked 36 gallons of wine today!



wow, i did about 30 today too. sweetened and stabilized 12 gal while i was at it. can't wait to bottle and age it!!!!


----------



## Chateau Joe

Fighting a head cold .....


----------



## Julie

Chateau Joe said:


> Fighting a head cold .....



Had that last weekend, three days you will feel better.


----------



## NSwiner

Well I had an eye appointment today ,need new glasses but no surprise to me . So on the way home I decide to go into surplus discount store that I haven't been in for awhile well I find out they have some more wine bars is what they call them ,It's a wine rack & glass holder on the bottom with a drawer for holding your opener and such at the top .The regular store price is $299.00 they had them for $89.00 but had just marked them down to $68.00 so I bought myself one with the money I got for my Birthday last week .They also have a 36 bottle wooden wine rack there for $38.00 but had to check to see if I had room for it before I spent the money on it .I need to do some serious reoganizing of our house .Since it looks like our oldest son won't be moving out anytime soon because his health has been so bad the last couple of months & missing time at work to afford his own place right now I can't take over his bedroom just yet with the wine supplies .So will have to come with another plan .
I haven't got the wine bar out of trunk yet so I can't show you a pic but will once I get it together .


----------



## Julie

Wearing blue jeans to work for the third day in a row,  schools are closed again.

Julie


----------



## ffemt128

Whooo Hoooo good for you Julie... Looked outside this AM, we picked up another 3-4 inches since 11:00 last night judging from my car. Working from home today then I have a council meeting this evening. 

Anyone who has to venture out in the snow this am, be careful....


----------



## arcticsid

As we speak I am heating water to clean everything to start a batch of Skeeter Pee. Gotta have the Pee in a bucket, or at least go behind a tree.

Talked to the owner of the LHBS today, her and the hubby are still looking at expanding and I might beable to manage it this spring well July or so. YIKES, gonna have to fake my way through this one.

Afraid of the snow huh? Take a look at the thread I posted about the mushers.

Even an Ostrich can ski !!


----------



## arcticsid

*Skiing ostrich*

As promised:


i've never uploaded a skiing ostrich before. i hope it makes it, at this minute Kung Foo Fighting is playing on my Jukebox, too funny!!!


----------



## arcticsid

Let me try this again. Apparently I cant upload videos, so you'll have to check it out from here. This is pretty funny, if you have young children, bring 'em in the room. An ostrich may not beable to fly, but by golly, it can ski.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmIqavhdaig[/ame]


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Whooo Hoooo good for you Julie... Looked outside this AM, we picked up another 3-4 inches since 11:00 last night judging from my car. Working from home today then I have a council meeting this evening.
> 
> Anyone who has to venture out in the snow this am, be careful....



LOL, I only have to drive up over the hill, roughly 500 yards. I like to go into work and let everyone know that I made it ok not to worry. 

I have a board meeting tonight, I doubt that they would cancel that but one could hope.


----------



## arcticsid

YIKES nothing like a good shot of K meta fumes to remind a person...WE are brewing again!!! Yeah. Pee on the way. Gonna crank this one up a bit maybe 14 or 16%. I have no reason except that i can.

Sneeze, sneeze, that stuff is pretty bad!

Got a batch of hodge podge coming up. 4# canned pumpkin, I can each, 12 oz. Dole Orange Peach Mango, and one can Orange Strawberry Banana (dole frozen concentrate). And one can of Jellied Cranberry Sauce(16 oz.wt.)

Hodge Podge sounds to rough. I might go with WTF?
Elderberry is right behind it.


HeeHee. LOL

For now, I am concentrating on the Pee.


----------



## NSwiner

Waiting to find out if they have a bed for my son at the hospital in Halifax . Could be along day driving there is 1 hour plus the time it takes to get him set up with what's going to happen .


----------



## Tom

Hope everything goes right.


----------



## Julie

NSwiner said:


> Waiting to find out if they have a bed for my son at the hospital in Halifax . Could be along day driving there is 1 hour plus the time it takes to get him set up with what's going to happen .



Good luck, I'll keep you guys in my prayers.


----------



## St Allie

Sorry to hear he's not improving Darlene.. take extra blankets, hospital ones are so thin.

thinking of you 

Allie


----------



## Julie

WooHoo, the Super said if you do not have any reports for the board you don't have to show, I don't so I am not going. 

10 more inches of snow today and it is still snowing.

Dan I think you put a hex on us down here.


----------



## Tom

Been shoveling snow all day. We are in almost BLIZZARD conditions


----------



## Wade E

We were supposed to get 14" but we still dont even have 3"!


----------



## Runningwolf

Just got home. Gonna go out in a minute and blow 6" out of my driveway.

Darlene, you're son is in our prayers and thoughts. Please keep us posted.


----------



## arcticsid

I got prayers for you to Darlene. Sure thinking about you.
Troy


----------



## Julie

WooHoo, day 4 - going to work in jeans. No School Again!


----------



## ffemt128

Working from home again today.


----------



## NSwiner

Thanks for all the good thoughts & prayers . We are still waiting for them to get him a room . He can't be in a room with other people when he's sick so it will take longer to get a room .He has pneumonia that won't go away with oral antibiotics they will give him IV antibiotics if they ever get him in there . Mean time I have to be doctor once again but he doesn't listen to me as well as he does the nurses & docs at the hospital .


----------



## ffemt128

Darlene, 

I hope your son is doing better today. We are thinking about him here in Pgh.

Back in the office this AM.


----------



## Julie

School today, not even a 2 hour delay. 

This is a no jean day  but maybe a blue jean skirt and I can say it is casual friday!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> School today, not even a 2 hour delay.
> 
> This is a no jean day  but maybe a blue jean skirt and I can say it is casual friday!




Nice thing here we have jeans allowed every day. Just have to dress appropriately, no t-shirts, sweatshirts, etc. Unfortunately every once in a while one of those who should not be wearing spandex attempts it....Can you say scary....


----------



## St Allie

heheh Doug,

I thought spandex was only in when Olivia Newton John was wearing it?

close your eyes and hum the tune to " you're the one that I want"

Allie


----------



## St Allie

Hold in there Darlene.. I'm sure they'll have a bed for him soon. stick to your guns.. sons are intractable creatures, especially when sick.

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf

Cleaning the house with SWMBO. We're having out first wine tasting party Saturday night. I'll report back on the success. Any helpfull hints? I went to the party store and got plastic 5oz wine glasses. Heck, I don't even know these people coming, they work with my wife in the lab at the hospital.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Cleaning the house with SWMBO. We're having out first wine tasting party Saturday night. I'll report back on the success. Any helpfull hints? I went to the party store and got plastic 5oz wine glasses. Heck, I don't even know these people coming, they work with my wife in the lab at the hospital.



Plastic glasses! LOL Boy can you tell these are friends of your wife's. 

When tasting your wines, start with your dryest (is that really a word?) and move up the ladder and end with the sweetest.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Cleaning the house with SWMBO. We're having out first wine tasting party Saturday night. I'll report back on the success. Any helpfull hints? I went to the party store and got plastic 5oz wine glasses. Heck, I don't even know these people coming, they work with my wife in the lab at the hospital.



Sounds like a good time. Hopefully they are bringing some wine also and not just drinking all of yours. 



St Allie said:


> heheh Doug,
> 
> I thought spandex was only in when Olivia Newton John was wearing it?
> 
> close your eyes and hum the tune to " you're the one that I want"
> 
> Allie



That's not necessarily the thought I wanted to have in my mind before going to bed.....


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Cleaning the house with SWMBO. We're having out first wine tasting party Saturday night. I'll report back on the success. Any helpfull hints? I went to the party store and got plastic 5oz wine glasses. Heck, I don't even know these people coming, they work with my wife in the lab at the hospital.



Serve FOOD 1st !
make sure they have some food in them before drinking..


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks everyone. No, they are not bringing any wine, as my wife wants to show ours off and its kind of a "beat the winter doldrums" type of party. They were all asked to bring an h'orderve to share. I bought one of those huge containers of animal crackers for a pallet cleanser. I do not know exactly how many are coming so I chose plastic. I was able to get 40 5 oz plastic glasses for just $9.00 at the party store. No glasses to clean or break. When you guys come over we'll use the real stuff. Nothing to good for my wino friends.  Oh yeah, all of my wine is semi dry to sweet. I just started making the reds and when they are ready in 12-18 months, I am assuming our tastes will have changed by then also.


----------



## Wade E

Should be a great time but I dont remember getting an invitation.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dude, for you the door is always open. You might as well pick up Tom on the way down as he is bringing the Pork and Julie bringing ribs. I wonder where we could get some moose. Allie is bringing kangeroo burgers.


----------



## St Allie

Runningwolf said:


> Allie is bringing kangeroo burgers.



Uhuh!...well I would if I was living in australia....there's the possibility of me bringing moose of course.....

Allie

grins


----------



## mxsteve625

Just started a Strawberry wine today. Transferred an American Pale ale to secondary.


----------



## Wade E

I dont even rack my beer to carboys anymore. It will be just fine in primary for a few weeks.


----------



## ffemt128

Spent the morning moving snow with a bobcat for the borough. This afternoon will be my daughters 3 year birthday so we are having a party for her. 

Oh my son who is leaving for Afghanistan next month came home for the weekend from SC, he had a 96 and wanted to be home. Yeah!!!!!!

May get the bobcat tomorrow and finish clearing our street. Who knows...


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug, enjoy the party today with your family, they grow up very quick as you know. I hope the snow has finally stopped down there for you guys. I never saw anyone so excited about being able to wear jeans to work for a week like Julie. I told her maybe sometime you guys could all make a road trip up here this summer and we could hit Walkers in Dunkirk NY and some wineries.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Dude, for you the door is always open. You might as well pick up Tom on the way down as he is bringing the Pork and Julie bringing ribs. I wonder where we could get some moose. Allie is bringing kangeroo burgers.



Well Tom has to also bring buffalo sauce so we can see if he can even come close to making a sauce better than mind.



St Allie said:


> Uhuh!...well I would if I was living in australia....there's the possibility of me bringing moose of course.....
> 
> Allie
> 
> grins



I'm for the moose, a moose roast is to die for.



Runningwolf said:


> .... I never saw anyone so excited about being able to wear jeans to work for a week like Julie. I told her maybe sometime you guys could all make a road trip up here this summer and we could hit Walkers in Dunkirk NY and some wineries.



Well the only other time that we can wear jeans is when we have to pay for some fundraiser someone in the district is doing. Last week was 4 freebie days 

Hey Doug, give a trip north some thought I think we all would have a blast.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> .....Oh my son who is leaving for Afghanistan next month came home for the weekend from SC, he had a 96 and wanted to be home. Yeah!!!!!!



LOL I think your son got out of the south just in time for this weekend. I talked to my stepson last night and Rock Hill, SC had an inch of snow with more to come.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Runningwolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I never saw anyone so excited about being able to wear jeans to work for a week like Julie. I told her maybe sometime you guys could all make a road trip up here this summer and we could hit Walkers in Dunkirk NY and some wineries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Doug, give a trip north some thought I think we all would have a blast.
Click to expand...


I'd be game for it.


----------



## St Allie

ffemt128 said:


> Oh my son who is leaving for Afghanistan next month came home for the weekend from SC, he had a 96 and wanted to be home. Yeah!!!!!!
> 
> ...



what's a 96?


----------



## Tom

I'm pretty sure its a 96 hour leave


----------



## ffemt128

Yes that is what it is. In the military it's a 96 hour leave (4 day weekend). He was released on Friday and will need to be back probably by noon on Tuesday.

We had a good time with the birthday party yesterday, even the big kids had fun playing with the balloons. After everyone left we had a nice family steak dinner since I'm sure Josh wont be having that anytime soon in Afghanistan. 

So Dan, how did the wine tasting party go?


----------



## Runningwolf

Great wine tasting party last night. Most people that came never saw wine being made and were quiet surprised by a actual wine cellar. 

Picture of wine table did not come out as well as expected due to the light from outside. I didn't look at the pictures till this morning.






Invited Steve on left (winethief) to the party. This was the first time we met and I am sure we'll be getting together a lot more. It was great meeting him and his wife.





We are actually looking forward to another party this summer and hope to involve some more folks from the forum. Tom, you can always ship your wing sauce..LOL.


----------



## Wade E

Thats a beautiful display on that table! So do you think you might have inspired a few to become wine makers? I myself am dead today. I moved the whole house around yesterday by switching all our rooms around due to size of rooms so te kids now have the bigger rooms. My daughter now has the biggest room at 11 and my son has the 2nd biggest room and they are both upstairs, We now have a tiny room that our stuff barely fits in but we dont spend much time in there anyways "just sleep and, well you know"!  My back is really fealing it today cause I had to carry all the furniture up and down the stairs by myself due to my wifes knee still which is really why we've been holding this off for so ,ong but I see now that she'll most likely never be even 75% better from it. Im going to try to get some wine work in today but we'll see!


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Yes that is what it is. In the military it's a 96 hour leave (4 day weekend). He was released on Friday and will need to be back probably by noon on Tuesday.
> 
> We had a good time with the birthday party yesterday, even the big kids had fun playing with the balloons. After everyone left we had a nice family steak dinner since I'm sure Josh wont be having that anytime soon in Afghanistan.
> 
> So Dan, how did the wine tasting party go?



Doug, the party went very for going into something with a lot of unknowns. It was the first one we did and it was mostly people my wife works with that I did not know. And then the bonus of meeting Steve (winethief) and his wife. I would not have changed anything as it all went very well. 

Glad to hear your's went just as well and you got to spend time with your son. He'll certainly be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Thats a beautiful display on that table! So do you think you might have inspired a few to become wine makers? I myself am dead today. I moved the whole house around yesterday by switching all our rooms around due to size of rooms so te kids now have the bigger rooms. My daughter now has the biggest room at 11 and my son has the 2nd biggest room and they are both upstairs, We now have a tiny room that our stuff barely fits in but we dont spend much time in there anyways "just sleep and, well you know"!  My back is really fealing it today cause I had to carry all the furniture up and down the stairs by myself due to my wifes knee still which is really why we've been holding this off for so ,ong but I see now that she'll most likely never be even 75% better from it. Im going to try to get some wine work in today but we'll see!



Wade funny you mention about potential future wine makers. There were several people that asked a lot of questions and when I showed them just how easy it can be, they were quiet surprised. Little do they realize how clueless I am when it comes to making wine from fresh fruit or grapes and I admit it. I got a steamer last year as a gift, so sometime in the future I will give it a try.
Sorry to hear about wife. I thought by now her knee would have been mostly cured. Is this going to mess up her schooling ( I believe she was going for nursing if I remember right).


----------



## Wade E

That process is now over due to the knee " Lots of money down the drain". She was never able to finish the schooling before her knee was to bad to continue. Dont really know what will come of this, she may end up doing disability.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Tom, you can always ship your wing sauce..LOL.


Sure can IF you can send a bottle of... PM me


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Sure can IF you can send a bottle of... PM me



Oh Tom,

You are such the negotiator.


----------



## Julie

Hi Dan,

Your party looks great. Isn't it fun when something that you are not sure of is a total success? I was glad to hear that Winethief was able to come.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Julie, yeah we would do it again in a minute and will. The 5 oz plastic wine glasses were perfect, as they went to the garbage afterwords. Very little clean up as it was just snacks and not a dinner. With the smaller glasses people were trying more variates and more people could sample each one.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> School today, not even a 2 hour delay.
> 
> This is a no jean day  but maybe a blue jean skirt and I can say it is casual friday!



Julie, I suppose tomorrow is a pajamas day for you!


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Julie, I suppose tomorrow is a pajamas day for you!



Well ....... maybe. You know we are getting about 3 inches of snow and I am sure the state hasn't gotten the roads all cleared from the last two storms we have had!

Jammie Day that would be awesome but then again I am not sure if I want to see what some of the people I work with look like in their jammies. :<


----------



## Runningwolf

I thought you would be off for presidents day, or is it a snow mke up day?


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> I thought you would be off for presidents day, or is it a snow mke up day?



LOL, actually it is a strike make up day. Teachers were on strike in the fall.


----------



## ffemt128

Hanging out with my 3 y/o today. Off work for President's Day. She has her 3 year check up this afternoon, then I was called this AM to see if I was available to plow from 3-11pm this evening in the borough. 

Going to make a trip to Staples for some 8164 labels and then to Harbor Freight for a MityVac. Have to get ready to bottle next month the Chianti and the IM Blackberry Cabernet.


----------



## ffemt128

ffemt128 said:


> Hanging out with my 3 y/o today. Off work for President's Day. She has her 3 year check up this afternoon, then I was called this AM to see if I was available to plow from 3-11pm this evening in the borough.
> 
> Going to make a trip to Staples for some 8164 labels and then to Harbor Freight for a MityVac. Have to get ready to bottle next month the Chianti and the IM Blackberry Cabernet.



Well, it's getting cold inside. Furnace was working at 7:00 am when I came down stairs. Started smelling something that smelled of burnt/overhearted wires around 7:30. Couldn't find anything, felt a chill, put on a sweatshirt. Still a chill, checked thermostat, set at 68, temp was 65 at 8:15. Went to basement, furnace not firing, condensor motor hot to touch and smells of burnt wiring. Furnace guy called at 8:25. 

Now 63 degrees in here. Have protable heater in living room with 3 y/o who's watching TV. Waiting for call back. Brrrrrrrrr

May have to go get another electric heater soon.....


----------



## wyntheef

*Wolf's party*

Back to work today , but want to say what a nice time the wife and I had at Dan's party. I didn't realize it but he has only been at this for a little over a year, and in light of that, he is one prolific wino (er, winemaker).
If any of you get the chance to attend one of these in the future, you would not be dissapointed.


----------



## Tom

Just finished racking 13 6 gallon carboys.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Just finished racking 13 6 gallon carboys.



You are da man! I have to filter 2 6 gallons carboys tonight if I can get motivated.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Hanging out with my 3 y/o today. Off work for President's Day. She has her 3 year check up this afternoon, then I was called this AM to see if I was available to plow from 3-11pm this evening in the borough.
> 
> Going to make a trip to Staples for some 8164 labels and then to Harbor Freight for a MityVac. Have to get ready to bottle next month the Chianti and the IM Blackberry Cabernet.



Oho this sounds like a goverment job or a banker. Hope you get your furnace fixed today, you don't want that wine to get too cold. I think you better move that heater into the wine room and you guys can hang out around the oven.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> You are da man! I have to filter 2 6 gallons carboys tonight if I can get motivated.


Yea and thats not all either


----------



## Runningwolf

Just finished filtering W E Selection Viognier and W E World Vineyard South African Chenin Blanc. Added 4oz of liquid gold to both of them. Put 2 cases of bottles in the sink with oxy clean. I'll finish them up tomorrow and should have enough ready so I can bottle.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

just started mango and bottling a blend tomorrow.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Originally Posted by ffemt128
> Hanging out with my 3 y/o today. Off work for President's Day. She has her 3 year check up this afternoon, then I was called this AM to see if I was available to plow from 3-11pm this evening in the borough.
> 
> Going to make a trip to Staples for some 8164 labels and then to Harbor Freight for a MityVac. Have to get ready to bottle next month the Chianti and the IM Blackberry Cabernet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oho this sounds like a goverment job or a banker. Hope you get your furnace fixed today, you don't want that wine to get too cold. I think you better move that heater into the wine room and you guys can hang out around the oven.
Click to expand...


You hit the nail on the head with Banker. Other than hanging out with my baby girl and cuddling on the couch all day, the day was a bust. Didn't leave the house until 6:15 when I went out to plow. Furnace was fixed around 5:30 pm and I'm now about $400.00 lighter in the wallet, but you have to do what you have to do.

In the office again today, fire practice tonight. Won't be making it to the store until Thursday at the soonest now.


----------



## Green Mountains

Living in a ski town we're excited to see some NATURAL snow on the radar maps today....should be starting here any time.

That white stuff brings in a lot of the green stuff.


----------



## sjzalew

I'm sitting in my hotel room in NYC watching it snow, company has already called and told me my flight is 2 hours late, so I have to get de-iced in NYC and Detroit tonite, then on to Orlando and finally to San Juan....At least the weather will be better there, but it will be 2am


----------



## Wade E

Got 8" here so after work I came home, shoveled the porch to grill some steaks, somw blowed the driveway, and then started mudding my sons room after sanding yesterdays coat. I will be slacking on the forum for the next few weeks due to all this fixing up and painting so bear with me.


----------



## Tom

Wade,
Take as much time as you need. This forum is in good hands. WE have good people here. 
 =


----------



## Runningwolf

Wow, I did all that yesterday. Blew out the driveway and shoveled a path on the deck to gill steaks. The I filtered two batches of wine and cleaned two cases of bottles.I dislike sanding drywall but if I applied it its a lot easier than when some bimbo put it on way too heavy and sloppy. I also use a wet sponge sometimes instead of sand paper (just depends on the application).


----------



## NSwiner

They finally called my son to tell him they had a bed for him at the hospital so I took him down this afternoon .They got his IV in after 3 attempts they will put in a pic line tomorrow or next day those work best for him . I didn't stop at any wine places in the city because I wanted to get home before the snow started they were calling for . I'll have time over the next couple weeks to find them & check them out . Just glad to know he's there & will get better faster with IV meds .


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Wade,
> Take as much time as you need. This forum is in good hands. WE have good people here.
> =



Yup Allie's back and she'll keep Tom in line. LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

NSwiner said:


> They finally called my son to tell him they had a bed for him at the hospital so I took him down this afternoon .They got his IV in after 3 attempts they will put in a pic line tomorrow or next day those work best for him . I didn't stop at any wine places in the city because I wanted to get home before the snow started they were calling for . I'll have time over the next couple weeks to find them & check them out . Just glad to know he's there & will get better faster with IV meds .



Good news Darlene. Keep us posted and take some time for yourself now.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Wow, I did all that yesterday. Blew out the driveway and shoveled a path on the deck to gill steaks. The I filtered two batches of wine and cleaned two cases of bottles.I dislike sanding drywall but if I applied it its a lot easier than when some bimbo put it on way too heavy and sloppy. I also use a wet sponge sometimes instead of sand paper (just depends on the application).


WHAT?
You did no wine drinking?? Cheers


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Yup Allie's back and she'll keep Tom in line. LOL


Always a wise A$$ around LOL . Hard to keep me in line.. Just ask SWMBO !


----------



## Tom

NSwiner said:


> They finally called my son to tell him they had a bed for him at the hospital so I took him down this afternoon .They got his IV in after 3 attempts they will put in a pic line tomorrow or next day those work best for him . I didn't stop at any wine places in the city because I wanted to get home before the snow started they were calling for . I'll have time over the next couple weeks to find them & check them out . Just glad to know he's there & will get better faster with IV meds .


Nice to hear [email protected]@D news !


----------



## Runningwolf

I didn't and I was suppose to sanitize and bottle tonight but I got home from work late and was tired and frustrated. After filtering the wine is close to the shoulder in the carboys, so I need to bottle quickly. Question..after filtering and replacing air lock, i shook the bottles up a bit to try and get any gas that might be left in the head space to protect the wine. Was this the right thing to do?


----------



## Tom

A day without drinking wine? Never happen in this house!
How long ago did you add meta? As long as you didnt shake to a froth you should be OK. Is it degassed?
Someone said this when visiting my home:
*

"This is not a house

It’s a Winery

Masquerading as a 

House"*


----------



## arcticsid

Darlene, I was looking for an answer while I did my daily prayer I am glad the blessing went your way. EXCELLENT news for sure.

Dan, those who ask don't know, and those who know don't need to ask.

Answer, "I don't know". shake it again. Put on some KC and the Sunshine Band, and, well... shake that booty!!!!!!LOL Try it with a bottle of champagne first to make sure the tecnique works.


----------



## arcticsid

http://climate.gi.alaska.edu/Curtis/aurora/aurora.html

Stepped outside about one in the morning to use the snowbank(yes, a male advantage and a truth when you live without plumbing) and the northern lights were screaming in the sky. Went back inside grabbed a beer, and watched them for a while. Only a true Alaskans sits by himself in the middle of the night in a lawn chair and watches the sky. We don't have ambient light, so our sky is brighter. They said this year was going to be one of the worst years ever for seeing them. has to do with magnetic flares from the Sun, etc, I really don't understand it, neither do the scientists who study it. I can assure you one thing, it beats the snot out of fireworks. It is really amazing. They move, and they move fast, and they change as they move. Photoes can't depict it and neither can video.

I attached a link though for you to take a look at .

Funny thoguh, well not funny, I was thinking about darlene when I was watching them last night(morning)

Troy


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> A day without drinking wine? Never happen in this house!
> How long ago did you add meta? As long as you didnt shake to a froth you should be OK. Is it degassed?
> Someone said this when visiting my home:
> *
> 
> "This is not a house
> 
> It’s a Winery
> 
> Masquerading as a
> 
> House"*



I added the meta just 10 days ago and only gave it a few quick jerks. Nothing major. I like the masquerading as a winery .


----------



## arcticsid

Thats what you said yesterday Dan, that makes you a re-wine(ery)!


----------



## arcticsid

I should talk. I am drinking my own pee!!! This lack of indoor plumbing has to end! I feel as though I am on the Space Station. Maybe I should give up the pee and open a beer.


----------



## Runningwolf

Finally got these guys bottled (W E Selection Viognier and W E World Vineyard South African Chenin Blanc) and labels made. Both tasted really good already. Will post pictures after I get the labels on.


----------



## NSwiner

I put our Raspberry white zinfandel in the carboy today and added all the good to finish it off .When I went to get corks and labels tonight for the gewurztraminer I'm going to bottle tomorrow I picked up an italian pinot grigio to start next .Wasn't what I planned on buying but they didn't have the Cru on sale that I wanted and this was one of the ones I had on my list to try plus it was on sale with $15.00 off the price . Oh i [picked up the things I needed to start the wine I'll try making from juice .
Then I called my son in the hospital and he told they had to put another IV in because the last one stopped working that makes 4 tries now ,I really felt bad for him when he told me that . Of course he's starving there hopefully once he gets to pick his meals that will help. Guess I'll be taking lots of snacks down when I go down Friday .


----------



## arcticsid

Hug through the wire for you Darlene. I know this are tough times. We are all standing next to you.


----------



## ffemt128

This afternoon I need to bottle my W.E. Selection Original Chiante. We purchased a pantry cabinet for the kitchen and the table my carboys are sitting on are where the cabinet is supposed to go. It has been done according to the directions and has been aging in the carboy for about 3 weeks now. Will bottle before dinner then place in basement to age.

In addition to the Chiante, I need to stabilize and clarify the batch of Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet that is also sitting on the table so that it can be moved to the extra bedroom or basement landing for clearing prior to bottleing.

Considering starting another 3 gallon batch of apple wine this weekend as well from juice. I'm sure it won't turn out as well as the batch from fresh apples but both Lucky Leaf and also Giant Eagle have apple juice that says it is 100% apple juice not from concentrate. I'll need to stop at the store after my daughter's appointment and get some ginger if I'm going to do this. Will also stop at South Hills Brewing for some yeast and acid blend.


----------



## NSwiner

Another busy day yesterday had to take youngest son to child Psychiatrist in the morning spent over 3 hours there . But finally found out what his problem is ,he has early stage schizophrenia that he hopes will be treated well with meds .Not what a parent wants to hear about thier child (16 yrs old ) especially that it will still probably get worse before it peaks in the mid 20s but we just have to take what life deals us and go on .we need to do more research so we can better understand it the Doc gave us some good sites to check out that are by professionals not just any old yeah who that wants to write about it .Then had running around to do but I fianlly got the gewurztraminer last night but didn't get the labels on or shrink tops .
Cooking some porkchops and extra bacon I made for our breakfast to take to son in the hospital .The poor guy is having such a hard time with needles this time ,it took 3 tries to get the pick line in that can stay in for a long time . So have some things to do around here before we head to the city to see him .


----------



## ffemt128

Well yesterday I accomplished everything I wanted to. All the wine is out of the kitchen with the exception of the bottled Chianti, its on the counter near the coffee pot.

Went to pick up our pantry cabinet last evening after dinner with hopes of getting it installed this weekend. While the employee from Home Depot was bringing it out, he hit the door frame and the cabinets fell off the cart. It was a good thing my wife and daughter were not 3 feet closer because they woul dhave landed on them and there would have been nothing my wife could have done to stop it. We loaded it truck as there was no apparent damage to the boxes and proceeded for home. Upon arriving at home, opened boxes, pantry cabinet face frame is crached from impact and separating from sides. Back to home depot now I have to wait another 3 weeks to work on my kitchen.

Man was I ticked off.


----------



## NSwiner

Doug doesn't something like that tick you off when you have things planned out . I would go back to the manager and ask for them to get it delivered faster since it was thier fault not yours . No harm in trying .


----------



## Green Mountains

After 4 night of not sleeping well I just enjoyed 10 hours of uninterrupted sleep. Now on to enjoy the ENTIRE WEEKEND with no work. I don't get those often.


----------



## Runningwolf

NSwiner said:


> Doug doesn't something like that tick you off when you have things planned out . I would go back to the manager and ask for them to get it delivered faster since it was thier fault not yours . No harm in trying .



Doug..forget getting it quicker. You can only get a special orde as fast as the store does to get it in. BUT, you can ask for a discount for your troubles or free delivery.


----------



## Green Mountains

Green Mountains said:


> After 4 night of not sleeping well I just enjoyed 10 hours of uninterrupted sleep. Now on to enjoy the ENTIRE WEEKEND with no work. I don't get those often.




Well, that just went to HeII. My night person called out sick...Anybody that can possibly do it has already put in 8 or more hours........so it falls to me, the boss to get it done.

Ah well, it was a half day off anyway.

I was in the middle of starting the California Red so I had to get that done and rack our WE Sangiovese to secondary and then clean all the buckets and equipment before hopping in the shower to get ME clean.

Ah well.


----------



## arcticsid

I hear you Doug, that kinda sheet gets me going good!! Maybe I have read to much Dale Carnegie, but I am a phone caller. I wish i was there to help you because I would guarantee you would have a new set of cabinets by now, and a good chance you would get something additional for your troubles.

The local Home Depot helped me out good a few months ago. I learned of a disabled veteran while attending a veterans support group my buddy runs. Anyway, this old timer couldn't get the VA to pay for a handicap ramp at his home, even though he is a disabled vet, confined to a wheel chair, is like 70 years old and served his country since he was a teenager. I made a couple calls and the Mgr at the HD was able to help us with the materials to build a nice ramp(in accordance and guidelines of the Americans with Disabilities Act.) Real nice ramp, I am proud to have been a part of getting it built for him.

Poor customer service sucks and makes all of us feel like we are being used. Please don't be so fast to yell at Home depot. It's there management team that is bad there. I have already told you these guys here actually appreciate our business, look what they did to help us on the ramp. Quite a bit of money in materials, like over $1000, all pressure treated wood etc.

Still sucks, they owe you something, I hope they make it right.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Well yesterday I accomplished everything I wanted to. All the wine is out of the kitchen with the exception of the bottled Chianti, its on the counter near the coffee pot.
> 
> Went to pick up our pantry cabinet last evening after dinner with hopes of getting it installed this weekend. While the employee from Home Depot was bringing it out, he hit the door frame and the cabinets fell off the cart. It was a good thing my wife and daughter were not 3 feet closer because they woul dhave landed on them and there would have been nothing my wife could have done to stop it. We loaded it truck as there was no apparent damage to the boxes and proceeded for home. Upon arriving at home, opened boxes, pantry cabinet face frame is crached from impact and separating from sides. Back to home depot now I have to wait another 3 weeks to work on my kitchen.
> 
> Man was I ticked off.



Hi Doug,

How bad was this damaged? Would you be able to get it fixed? My thought is maybe you can negotiate a very cheap price for the damaged cabinet and if it is fixable you are getting a better deal.

Wade were are you, we need a wood expert, isn't that you?


----------



## Wade E

The way they are designed they are very hard to fix. I used to build very high end cabinets for many years and these cabinets sold at Home Depot are not quite built the same way if you know what I mean. They are typically just rabbited and hot glued together with a glue block in some corners. I would be telling the people at Home Depot to give me a break on price due to the inconvenience of this!!


----------



## Wade E

I did a side job today which has taken its toll on me but the money was good. I installed another floating floor and have another 1 to do in about 1 month. $300 for 6 hours work, not to shabby. Come home only to find out that my upstairs bathroom faucet needs to be replaced as its leaking all around the seals and the handle doesnt come off on this model. Oh well, back to work tomorrow!


----------



## Runningwolf

arcticsid said:


> I hear you Doug, that kinda sheet gets me going good!! Maybe I have read to much Dale Carnegie,
> 
> Poor customer service sucks and makes all of us feel like we are being used. Please don't be so fast to yell at Home depot. It's there management team that is bad there. I have already told you these guys here actually appreciate our business, look what they did to help us on the ramp. Quite a bit of money in materials, like over $1000, all pressure treated wood etc.
> 
> Still sucks, they owe you something, I hope they make it right.



Troy, I think you need to read some more books. Doug did not mention anything about management in his post. He said the associates damaged the cabinet and it was not visible until he got home. Now with that said I also would be upset with the fact I was ready to install it this weekend. Yes, I would return it and ask them what they could do for me for all of the troubles I experienced and the delay in getting my kitchen completed. Can they get another one transfered in or was it a special order?


----------



## ffemt128

It was a partial special order, one of the 2 cabinets were special ordered. I intend on speaking to the manager when we pick it up. When I tool it back the person at the customer service desk was nothing but apologetic. It was an accident that could have been prevented if the person assisting would have been paying a little more attention. 

I know the HD here has always been accomodating if there was an issue. A couple years ago, a friend of mine ordered a door, it came in hinged the wrong way, they re-ordered and gave him $300 off the cost of the door for his inconvieninece.


----------



## Jbuck

Hoping my very first attempt at making wine is not a desaster and wishing I still had enough ice to go ice fishing.


----------



## Julie

I got to see MY DECK FOR THE FIRST TIME IN WEEKS!!!!! and I enjoyed drinking a glass of Cherry wine while Mike grilled some country ribs.  

Nice Day.


----------



## Runningwolf

I spent 2.5 hours blowing out my driveway this morining. It usually takes about 30-45 minutes. We had at least 12" of snow and with the wind and drifts some places were over 3 feet high. AGGG, I've had enough for the season. Lots more snow and heavy winds for at least another 24 hours.


----------



## NSwiner

Wondering why ME days go faster then work and housework days ????? Soon time get youngest son from school . Oh just to let yuo know oldest son is doing better and if things go as planned he should be out of the hospital on Tues or Wed next week


----------



## nrlightfoot

I think you stole Michigan's snow, we've had much less than average around here. Some of the guys who plow driveways in the winter here are hurting for business.



Runningwolf said:


> I spent 2.5 hours blowing out my driveway this morining. It usually takes about 30-45 minutes. We had at least 12" of snow and with the wind and drifts some places were over 3 feet high. AGGG, I've had enough for the season. Lots more snow and heavy winds for at least another 24 hours.


----------



## Leanne

It's been raining here all day so I've cleaned up my wine making room and got some passion fruit and orange going, along with some apple and elderflower.


----------



## Wade E

We have been extremely lucky here as we just keep getting rain here or snow that melts as soon as it hits the ground. Ive only had to use my snow blower once this year. I spent 4 hours today grinding and polishing the keg today as it was a mess when I got it as it was a display model and actually had so e spray paint on it. I have to do some hand polishig next and then its all done. ill post pics of it when its finished.


----------



## Tom

Well racked a few carboys (and BEER) and used my snow blower to get rid of 6+" of that white stuff. I have not seen the grass since before Christmas.


----------



## St Allie

Am sorting out the library and getting rid of books we don't need.

Allie


----------



## Green Mountains

I had a delightful 10am to 12:45 AM work day today....just shy of 15 hours. Haven't pulled a shift like that in many years.....too bad I'm Salaried.


----------



## Green Mountains

...and speaking of weather. We got 29" on Wednesday...then it rained all day Thursday. Friday was SUNNY....


----------



## mxsteve625

Just made a home made wort chiller...$24.00 in material. I'll will try it out tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Leanne

It's raining really heavily here ( rain in England......who'd have thought it? ) so I'm going to be bottling one batch of parsnip and starting another along with another batch of carrot.
I've also got a load of dried elderflowers and lavender so I'll probably do something with those.


----------



## Julie

Leanne said:


> It's raining really heavily here ( rain in England......who'd have thought it? ) so I'm going to be bottling one batch of parsnip and starting another along with another batch of carrot.
> I've also got a load of dried elderflowers and lavender so I'll probably do something with those.



Raining? I don't know what rain is like anymore. From Friday evening to this morning we got another 12 inches of snow.


----------



## Leanne

Ahhhh. come to jolly old England Julie. We really know what rain is about. Lol.


----------



## ffemt128

I bottled my Island Mist Black Berry Cabernet today. It is quite tasty. I increased the alcohol to about 11%. 

I also bottled my JOAM Mead today. I ended up with 4 750 ml bottles of it. Even though the starting sg was 1.15 and the ending was 1.044 it is very tasty. Sweeter than I would have liked but you can definately taste the orange in it. I will make this again, probably try a variation with berries.


----------



## Tom

1ST time since before Christmas I was able to get to my BBQ grill. So, had a steak marinated in a Pinot Noir/Blueberry wine.


----------



## Wade E

Relaxed today after a night with the American Wine Society fellows and lots of home made wine and beer drinking!!!!! Now Im filling out my entry form for the Wine Makers Mag Comp in which Im enetering 4 in the name of The Wine Makers Toy Store. Im entering 4 so far but may throw in few more depending on funds, maybe I can sneak in a few more.


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> 1ST time since before Christmas I was able to get to my BBQ grill. So, had a steak marinated in a Pinot Noir/Blueberry wine.



Hi Tom,

You have my interest on this steak. We do not like our steaks marinated because the steak has it's own great flavor. We normally do top sirloin, medium rare (more on the rare than the medium). What does the Pinot Noir/blueberry do to your steaks? Does it enhance the steak flavor or does it change the flavor?


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie, I buy the same steak from Sam's club. It is the best! I coat mine with olive oil and then sprinkle Montreal steak seasoning on it with some garlic. I'm with you on medium rare!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Julie, I buy the same steak from Sam's club. It is the best! I coat mine with olive oil and then sprinkle Montreal steak seasoning on it with some garlic. I'm with you on medium rare!



Nothing like Steaks on the grill done with Olive Oil and Montreal Steak. I never added additional garlic, but I do like my garlic. No chance of a vampire biting me if what they say about vampires and garlic is true.


----------



## Tom

Its a sirloin, I think it adds moistness and flavor. I guess its like "Thinking Out Of The Box" Med rare is it!


----------



## Midwest Vintner

funny, i que'd it up friday night, last night and for lunch today! love my bbq! 

also, i just racked a 3 gal batch of mango.

had to watch the US vs Canada game. Not a huge hockey fan, but the game was one of the best i've ever seen.


----------



## NSwiner

That was an awesome game of hockey .Icing on the cake when our local boy scored the winning goal ,way to go Sid !!!! way to go all our Canadian athletes


----------



## St Allie

I sold my 27 litre carboy on the local ebay..

yes you can have too many carboys!

hehehhe

Allie


----------



## ffemt128

Just got home from work, sitting her typing this and watching TV with my 3 y/o contemplating pouring a small glass of Black Berry Cabernet.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Just got home from work, sitting her typing this and watching TV with my 3 y/o contemplating pouring a small glass of Black Berry Cabernet.



Doug,

Do it! You won't regret it.


----------



## Green Mountains

2nd day sick from work. I haven't been sick from work in....what? 15 years?

Oh, the sweet release of it all..........


----------



## Julie

Green Mountains said:


> 2nd day sick from work. I haven't been sick from work in....what? 15 years?
> 
> Oh, the sweet release of it all..........



Seems to me that you have been working pretty much non-stop. This is happens when you don't take wine breaks. 

Or are you really sick


----------



## IQwine

Looking at all the choices for a new grill..

hmmm..... which one?


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Doug,
> 
> Do it! You won't regret it.



I did, now time for a board meeting at the FD. 

Oh Julie, I forgot to mention, I racked the Tropical Breeze this evening, my wife loved the sample I gave her. It was only about 2-3 oz and I added about 1/2 tsp of sugar. Great recipe you have there.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> I did, now time for a board meeting at the FD.
> 
> Oh Julie, I forgot to mention, I racked the Tropical Breeze this evening, my wife loved the sample I gave her. It was only about 2-3 oz and I added about 1/2 tsp of sugar. Great recipe you have there.



Start another one, I am down to about 8 bottles and I need to get another going. I think I need to buy some more carboys


----------



## Runningwolf

Got my ear glued to the side of my primary with W E Selection Symphony in it. Interesting sound while smelling the aromas (read this on another forum and had to try it). Contemplating on whether I have the energy to sanitize the six cases of bottles I cleaned this weekend. Ahhh, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Start another one, I am down to about 8 bottles and I need to get another going. I think I need to buy some more carboys




I only did a gallon batch before, I was considering a 3 gallon batch of this sometime in the summer. I'm slowly building up a supply and trying to get stuff to be ready at different times. I have 4 lbs of various frozen fruit in the freezer that was bought for who knows what, I think there is a lb of black berries, a lb of mixed berries (rasberry strawberry etc) and to mixed tropical fruit. I think I may need to get 2 5 lb bags of something at costco next trip and combine every thing. 

I have the 3 gallons of Apple going now, in May I'll be using my 2 6 gallon carboys for my Chilean juices and will switch those to my 5 gallon carboys as needed. I could use one more 3 gallon carboy if I decided to make a 3 gallon batch of fruit wine to swap between the Fruit and the Apple. 

In the fall I'm getting Apple juice from Trax Farms for another batch of that.

Wheeew that was a mouthful.


----------



## Julie

Hi Doug,

You are going to have more fruit than you think. I bet there are going to be people you work with who fine out that you are making wine from different types of fruit and they will be giving you some.

I get a pile of elderberries every year. I got cherries last year becasue I kept crying to everyone that I lost the cherries from our two trees because of a late frost. Then I had about 20# of pears given to me and now I found out that this year I am getting some peaches given to me.


----------



## Leanne

Julie, it's so true. I have various things left at my door and in return I give the giver some wine when it is done. It is a nice system that not only makes sure I always have some sort of wine on the go but also keeps neighbours in touch with one another no matter how busy we get.


----------



## Tom

St Allie said:


> I sold my 27 litre carboy on the local ebay..
> 
> yes you can have too many carboys!
> 
> hehehhe
> 
> Allie


NO WAY ! I can always use more.. 30 is NOT enough for me.


----------



## Tom

IQwine said:


> Looking at all the choices for a new grill..
> 
> hmmm..... which one?


Look into a SMOKER. Mmmm tis very good.
pulled pork ,,,,


----------



## ffemt128

Leanne said:


> keeps neighbours in touch with one another no matter how busy we get.



I'm a strong believer in neighbors. I don't thing some people take enough time away from them selves to keep in touch with their neighbors. Neighbors are what makes a neighborhood and a community.


----------



## Leanne

ffemt128 said:


> I'm a strong believer in neighbors. I don't thing some people take enough time away from them selves to keep in touch with their neighbors. Neighbors are what makes a neighborhood and a community.



You are so right. We work hard to keep community spirit going and I think we all have talents we can share with one another.
I didn't sleep last night so today is a pottering around day.


----------



## ffemt128

Staying home this evening from Fire Practice. Was out every night last week for one reason or another and I won't be home Thursday due to a class so I'm home to spend time with my wife and daughters this evening and tomorrow. 

The weekend is supposed to be sunny and mid 40's and I'll be gone Friday night through Sunday picking up my son's car in SC. It's going to be a turn and burn trip. We're leaving Friday after work (taking trailer with us) and driving straight through. We'll be picking up a car and motor cycle Saturday morning and then either getting a hotel for Sat night or starting the trip back home and getting a room midway back to Pgh to make Sunday's trip shorter. There is the off chance that Josh will be allowed off base in Cherry Point Satuday and if so we'll drive to there and have dinner with him.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice Doug. Take your time and I hope you get to see your son. At least you will have decent weather finally.


----------



## Julie

Have a good trip Doug. Are you taking the family with you?


----------



## Wade E

I just bottled last years Chilean Malbec from grapes and just when i was ready to relax my 6 year old somn snuck into my wine cellar and swung on my rack knocking over a few bottles and smashing Joeswines Ice wine to floor breaking it. Im betting from the smell of this stuff it was awesome as every botle of his wine has been in the past. I dont think joeswines has ever botled anything that was not awesome. What a shame!


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Tom said:


> Look into a SMOKER. Mmmm tis very good.
> pulled pork ,,,,



the big green egg is the sh!t. my dad is a professional chef and even he says its one of the best cooking tool he has used. he's cooked for 20+ yrs at probably 12~15 high end restaurants in STL. i'd agree with him. makes average bbq people, [email protected]@ss bbq'ers. they aren't cheap, but come with lifetime warrenty too. we've had ours for 10 yrs and the base cracked, paid shipping and got a new one. worth every penny ten fold!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wow Wade what a bummer. I am sure you kept your cool! Crap happens to the best of us!


----------



## Tom

Wade,
OUCH ! that hurts. Pretty much all what he makes is good $hit. Was it the fresh juice Ice Wine from Canada?
Wine can be replaced KIDS can not..


----------



## NSwiner

Since sons seem to be the theme here today I'll tell you mine got out of the hospital today  . Hubby's cousin brought him home for us today and stayed and had supper sampled our first batch of beer & a visit .So I didn't get to pick up the sparkling wine I us going to try but it saved us time & money & it was sure nice to see her .
Doug hope you have a good trip & get to see yuor son . Wade I think we all have something our kids have broke on us that we can't replace & it sucks .But I think I always learned to put things up better but don't think you could do much to stop your little monkey .I would have been looking to se if there was a small sip that stayed in the bottom or neck of the bottle just to try a bit of it .


----------



## Boyd

Finished putting a couple hundred ft. of 1" air lines in my brothers shop with 10 outlets.

Started 15 gallons of Blackberry jelly wine.

I think I got screwed as the stuff looks and smells like apple juice even though apple is not listed on the ingredients. 

Hve to see how it turns out.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Have a good trip Doug. Are you taking the family with you?



Only family going will be my oldest son. If I find out for sure that we will see Josh, my 17 y/o daughter may go also. A quick trip like this would drive my wife nuts plus the 3 y/o would be absolutely miserable.

I did speak with Josh last night and as of now it's tentative he will be allowed off base or at least he will be allowed visitors on base....


----------



## Leanne

Today I'm starting on some decorating. A small room is to be completely transformed.


----------



## xanxer82

At home. Resting and staying warm and dry. It's not very nice weather today.


----------



## Leanne

Now I'm literally watching paint dry. Lol.


----------



## ffemt128

Enjoying a glass of wine before dinner and class tonight. Looking forward to a 4 day weekend but not the drive.


----------



## Boyd

Started a batch of Blackberry from jelly a couple days ago. Today I transfered it to my 15 gallon Mini Brew thingey.

This is the 3rd batch in it. Neat. I like it.

Don't hold a full 15 gallons though. About 13 leaving some head space.

Oh well it is bubbling nicely


----------



## Green Mountains

Happily sipping in a RJS Pinot Noir that we bottled in August of 2008. MMMMMMMmmmmmMMMMMM. 

18 months in the bottle, too bad this is about it.

Very nice.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Leanne said:


> Now I'm literally watching paint dry. Lol.



don't watch it for too long, you might start seeing things 

cooking some beer can chicken on the egg....mmmm


----------



## Leanne

I finished decorating the room by having my first ever go with a drill to put a curtain pole up. I was really proud of myself.


----------



## Julie

Leanne said:


> I finished decorating the room by having my first ever go with a drill to put a curtain pole up. I was really proud of myself.



Hi Leanne,

Ok now that you know how to use a drill, go out and buy the whip attachment so you can now degass your wine!


----------



## Leanne

No, degassing is great exercise if done without a drill. Lol.


----------



## skiboarder72

I designed some tires, edited some wedding photos, and drank half a bottle of chianti made from a cheap 5L kit... endurance


----------



## Julie

I am not working today, WooHoo!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> I am not working today, WooHoo!!!



Lucky you....I'm off too. My day is all planned out

FD Physical in am
Lunch with wife
Pick up car hauler in Houston Pa
Home to pack
check fluids etc in truck
leave for SC around 5:30 this evening
arrive sc 7:30 tomorrow
get car and motorcycle
drive 6 more hours to Cherry Point nc
See son, have dinner, take son back to base hit the hotel and sleep til Sunday.
Hopefully be back home by 7:30 Sunday nioght


----------



## Julie

Mike's son lives in SC about 30 minutes south of Charlotte, NC. We are headed down there for Easter. The whole family goes except for my oldest, Jason, who works in South Korea. Having a child out of the country is tough and I hate it and miss him horribly, but having a child going out of the country and going into a hostile enviroment is tougher.


----------



## Green Mountains

Starting tonight, my wife and I are hosting her son and his 3 children ages 4, 5 and six. It'll be the first time I've seen them in a couple of years as they don't live in the same state as we do.

It'll be grand baby fest in the green mountains. I'm gonna need some wine.


----------



## Leanne

Working today but it's an easy one. Going to play in my wine room later. Then dinner with friends. A nice day.


----------



## Boyd

*sonw bank*

Read wine can be improved by freezing so I took a small sample from a five gallon carboy and burried the carboy in a snow bank to see what would happen.

Don't lack for snow banks around here.


----------



## Runningwolf

Boyd, are you trying to freeze the wine or cold stabilize it? These are two different things. Cold stabilizing will remove tartaric acids (spelling?) Freezing red wine I understand helps age it quicker and also enhances the flavor. I would try to freeze a bottle with enough air space in the bottle to prevent it from breaking the. It may not be cold enough outside to do this. I am also interested in this process and the results. If you check Luc's blog he had a nice article about this.


----------



## Boyd

Trying to see what changes if any happen. Wine is about 5 months old and I kept a small sample for comparison.

I have it burried in a snow bank and although snow is below freezing it is also a fair insulater so temps should be fairly stable. The alcohol content will hopefully act as anitfreeze.

Back when I worked construction I have pushed off snow and dug with a small backhoe at -25.

I got the idea form a post by Luc.

Doubt it will cold stabilize as the is only about 5 lbs of wild grapes in it.


----------



## Wade E

Im gathering up all my tools for a decent sidejob I will hopefully get done this weekend but probably it will drag on through next.


----------



## Runningwolf

Another flooring job, Wade?

Tonight I sanitized six cases of bottles and racked my WE Symphony from the primary. Anyone else get the WE Trio Blanco? Its taking a long time to clear even with a belt on it.


----------



## Julie

Gee Wade and Dan,

You too seem to be very busy tonight. I didn't work today nor tonight, actually I'm drinking and I bet it is more fun than what you too are doing.


----------



## Runningwolf

I am actually relaxing and watching tv now. Wife left this afternoon to pick up our daughter from Penn State. Nothing like coming home from work and having the house to do what ever you want to do with.


----------



## Wade E

I wish actually, Im opening up my neighbors walls and making a big closet for their daughter, it could go very easy but it could turn into a nightmare, at least with the floor you know exactly what has to be done, start opening up walls and you never know what youll find, its like a box of chocolates, oops, sorry didnt mean to go there!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> I wish actually, Im opening up my neighbors walls and making a big closet for their daughter, it could go very easy but it could turn into a nightmare, at least with the floor you know exactly what has to be done, start opening up walls and you never know what youll find, its like a box of chocolates, oops, sorry didnt mean to go there!



Kinda like going on a blind date..ROFLMAO


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> I wish actually, Im opening up my neighbors walls and making a big closet for their daughter, it could go very easy but it could turn into a nightmare, at least with the floor you know exactly what has to be done, start opening up walls and you never know what youll find, its like a box of chocolates, oops, sorry didnt mean to go there!



LOL, Mike and I were at the Fieldhouse for dinner, this is the local restaurant we go to. It is almost like a Cheers from TV. We sit at the bar and eat dinner and talk to mostly everyone else who is sitting at the bar eating. Anyway there was a couple sitting beside us that we know from going over there and she kept telling him that she wanted this one wall in their kitchen taken down. He sounded like you Wade and naturally I kept telling him that he can do it with no problem at all and Mike kept telling him don't listen to her you won't believe what she has me doing.

We have torn down walls in our house and you are right you just do not know what you get into until you start. Good luck, hopefully, it will be an easy buck.


----------



## NSwiner

Runningwolf said:


> Another flooring job, Wade?
> 
> Tonight I sanitized six cases of bottles and racked my WE Symphony from the primary. Anyone else get the WE Trio Blanco? Its taking a long time to clear even with a belt on it.



Mine took a little longer but I expected that because I back sweetened it some it was much more tart then the sample wine they old us it would be like . I'm going to bottle ours tomorrow if I find some bottles today that are cheap if not I'll let it sit a little longer .Do you always clear your wine with the belt on it ? I thought it was suppose to be on the cool side when it was clearing ,mine is at room temp 68 - 70 F . It was clear enough earlier in the week but I wanted to wait til I was off this weekend ,so only off by a few days .
You'll have to let me know what you think of the symphony it's one we were thinking about trying .


----------



## Runningwolf

My basement is 66-68 degrees and I rarely use a belt except for fermenting. Its just that the Trio Blanco isn't clearing like I thought it should even after a week so I have been using the belt.


----------



## Wade E

When using a fining agent it usually works better with the warmer temps, when not using a fining agent cooler tempos work much better.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> When using a fining agent it usually works better with the warmer temps, when not using a fining agent cooler tempos work much better.



Wade, I did not know that. Even though I am right on with what you said I will remember that in the future. Your not such a bad guy regardless of what Tom says. LOL


----------



## Boyd

Put a full 16 Oz. bottle of wine in the snowbank last nite and checked it this morning. Bottle didn't break and wine was liquid so it should be ok in the snowbank.


----------



## Runningwolf

Boyd, thats my point. I dont think your wine is going to freeze solid out there. You will probably have to put it in the freezer, just enure enough room for expansion. I might be wrong but I believe the wine needs to be frozen solid.


----------



## Green Mountains

Currently babysitting 5 grandbabies ages 2,3,4,5 and 6. Enjoying a down moment right now.


----------



## deboard

Meeting some family at an italian restaurant in Lexington tonight. When I get back, I may be bottling my beaujolais tonight, we'll see when I get back. If not tonight then tomorrow. Should get maybe 22 bottles. I have a full italian 3 gallon carboy, a one gallon carboy, and a full top up wine bottle.


----------



## NSwiner

Well we got 54 bottles from recyclers today delabeled & washed then used pink cleaner & sanitizer they are ready to go ,plus did a few I had here already but didn't need to delabel them . The only problem I'm having today is I racked the trio over to new carboy yesterday before I filter then bottle well today it's cloudy . I didn't get any big amount off the bottom of the other carboy maybe a tiny bit .So now I don't know what I'm going to do I don't want to waste the filters doing 1 batch and i don't want to redo all those bottles again . Wonder how fast super kleer would work on this or if it would be a good idea to use it ? ????? 
Off to son's hockey game maybe a miracle will happen & it will be all clear when I come back lol .


----------



## Boyd

Not sure wine can be completly frozen.

Looked at a couple sites that suggest the water will turn to slush, and the alcohol will freeze at -117 degrees. Seems the sluch will happen somewhere between 20-25 degrees F for 12% alcohol.

I'm going to leave it in the snow bank for a week or so and see what happens.


----------



## Wade E

Well of course this side job will be a royal PITA, they have changed their minds and in doing so created a flooring issue now and also now involved some wiring and plumbing work which I finished today but set me back quite a bit, Ill be working on this for sure next weekend also which is good for money but I could use a break also. Oh well suck it up, there will be plenty of time to rest when Im dead!


----------



## Tom

Do what you have to do "WE" will watch over the group...


----------



## Boyd

Hell, be happy you are healthy and have things to do to make a buck.

I have been retired for three years and it isn't all it is supposed to be.

Can't wait for warm weather so I can go back to building and repairing truck boxes. Shop doesn't have proper ventilation. Can't weld with the doors closed.


----------



## wines just fine

I just cleaned and removed labels from a couple of cases of empties and I put together a rack I bought. Now I have storage for a couple hundred more bottles.


----------



## Slyder73

Boyd said:


> Not sure wine can be completly frozen.
> 
> Looked at a couple sites that suggest the water will turn to slush, and the alcohol will freeze at -114 degrees. Seems the slush will happen somewhere between 20-25 degrees F for 12% alcohol.
> 
> I'm going to leave it in the snow bank for a week or so and see what happens.



You don't need -114 degrees celcius. It all depends on ratio of ethanol alcohol to water/sugar etc. If you had pure, 100% alcohol then yes, it would freeze at -114 degrees celcius. However, wine has a low alcohol to water ratio and a quick search online to various websites gives an average of -7 degrees celcius to freeze wine. -7 Celcius...give or take a degree or so either side, is all you need for a frozen solid wine.


----------



## BobF

*Time to plant!*

My first batch of Eldberberry is coming along sooooo well that I'm now preparing places to plant 75 elderberry seedlings.

The batch isn't finished yet, but it is awesome enough already, and this is the time of year - so in they go!

I also picked up 6 2-year-old Heritage raspberry plants (red), so I'm preparing a place for them as well.

In a couple of years I'm hoping to have enough harvest to make significant quantities of elderberry/raspberry.

Hopefully I'll need to spring for larger carboys. Or maybe a 10 gal primary to fill 3 3g + a 1g 

Maybe I should get the bird netting first ....


----------



## Wade E

I hear ya with the elderberry,Im going to plant some this year or next also due to my batch!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Watched my raspberry honey wine fizz and then todays other project was roasting about 1 pound of Indonisian Sumatra coffee beans.


----------



## BobF

Larryh86GT said:


> Watched my raspberry honey wine fizz and then todays other project was roasting about 1 pound of Indonisian Sumatra coffee beans.


 
Have you made the raspberry melomel before? If so, how is it?

I have access to very inexpensive, local honey (I'm planting 3 ac of buckwheat in exchange for 50-60# of honey this year).

I've been thinking of things to use the raspberries with and I hadn't thought of honey. Sounds great!!


----------



## Larryh86GT

My first batch of raspberry honey hops is in the secondary now so I do not know how it will turn out but I have high hopes it will be good. I had about 15 lbs of raspberries from my late summer crop and froze them, which led to wine making. The hops were also grown and froze just as practice for beer making sometime in the future and ended up in the wine.


----------



## Wade E

Finished that job and made $600! They now want me to do some more work! Sweeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## NSwiner

Well we atleast got the raspberry white zinfandel bottled .It was so nice today we had a BBQ for supper just a little spring fever


----------



## St Allie

Shifting my cider into secondaries today.. yay.. finally have a decent amount of stuff fermenting again..


----------



## ffemt128

Still recovering from a long trip. I did get the bike out for about 3 hours yesterday. Can't wait for warm weather.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Still recovering from a long trip. I did get the bike out for about 3 hours yesterday. Can't wait for warm weather.



Hi Doug,

How did your trip go, did you get to take your son out for dinner?


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> How did your trip go, did you get to take your son out for dinner?



Julie,

The trip was extremely long but we did get to see Joshua and that was very important to me. We didn't go out to dinner because we were exhausted but we did order Pizza and he was allowed off base over night. He will leave Thursday for Maine, then Germany and then onto Afghanistan. It will be another long 7-8 months for me and the rest of the family with limited contact. He will have internet access on the base where he is located so I'll be setting up a skype account soon to communicate with him.

I'm already looking forward to October when he comes home.


----------



## Leanne

I've been house hunting today. Exhausting!
I'll spend this evening racking and bottling I think.


----------



## xanxer82

Racked my Red Zinfandel to secondary today. Recovering from a cold though. I'm down for the count today. No energy left at all.


----------



## Tom

Just filled / kegged 2 cornies with my Yuengling clone


----------



## Mud

When I was in college Yuengling was a Pennsylvania-only beer. They didn't have distribution outside the state. You can walk into any bar in Scranton and ask for a Lager and you'll get a Yuengling without fail. Good stuff.

I learned today you need headspace in carboy to use a mix/stir.


----------



## Wade E

Mud, did you get the dreaded volcano?


----------



## marly

*what r you doing today*

i picked up a chocolate rasberry port kit today.plan to start it tomorrow.hope it is as good as everybody says it is.


----------



## Boyd

[I've done the volcano thing. Not fun at all.

I may have said OH PIDDLE, but probably something stronger.


----------



## carmine

I filtered and racked one of my 30 gallon barells of cab/ merlot blend


----------



## Wade E

Marly, make sure you keep it warm like around 75 and stir in constantly as this kit is a problem child bu is worth the trouble to do.


----------



## Wade E

Started another side job which will continue it this weekend. Word of mouth is getting out so Ill be a busy man hopefully very soon.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade since you are getting busy and I am becoming a displaced worker soon can I have your carboys. I really don't see you having any time for wine. Anyone agree with me?


----------



## Wade E

Since Im too busy to bottle my wine your going to have to do that before taking them away.


----------



## Runningwolf

That would not be a problem. LOL Actually it would be kind of fun going to each others house and assist in bottling and make a party out of it, bottle, label and capsule. I could see advantages of local clubs in towns where you have them.


----------



## Mud

The volcano wasn't that bad. I was being careful, just not quite enough. Lost less than half a liter. 

Glad to hear you have some side work, Wade. I've got a little but am putting it off while I putter at our place. I've been upgrading the wiring in my shop for a new tool and will be building a bed tomorrow. Building furniture is almost as much fun as making booze.


----------



## Wade E

What new too, are you getting, cmon dont leave us in suspense!


----------



## Mud

I bought a Bridgewood 8" jointer. A BWJ8 to be exact. It's been sitting in the garage for a few weeks pending a new circuit in the shop to power it. Had to replace the subpanel first, though.


----------



## Leanne

Today, since I've been given a load of frozen mixed berries, I will be playing in my wine room.


----------



## ffemt128

*Booo Hoooo*

Just spoke with my son for the last time until he arrives over seas. He was supposed to fly into Maine then onto Germany but they are now flying straight into Germany then onto their destination. It's going to be a gloomy afternoon.


----------



## xanxer82

About to go check out the venue for the wedding and reception


----------



## ffemt128

My son called last night a little after midnight, he made it to Germany. One day closer to him being home yeah...


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> My son called last night a little after midnight, he made it to Germany. One day closer to him being home yeah...



He'll be home before you know it!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> He'll be home before you know it!



Yes he will, spoke with him today, he was in ubekistan (sp). He's doing well.

I bought the ingedients for Skeeter Pee tonight.


----------



## ffemt128

Today is my final LGA class. I cannot wait. After I get home if i have time I'll stop at the Brew Store and get some energizer, some nutrient, and some 1118 yeast then hopefully get my Skeeter Pee started...


----------



## Leanne

Big shop today. Groannnnnnnnnnnnnn. Still, I'll visit the local homebrew shop for new toys too.


----------



## NSwiner

It's a beautiful sunny day here and I'm glad because we have to do some traveling for our son's final hockey tournament .Actually suppose to be nice here for the next few days  .I was hoping to go to the wine shop in the city between games but now we have some people traveling with us that are very religious & non-drinkers so not comfortable taking them along to there . Oh well will have to go another day .


----------



## Julie

Today, I dodge a bullet. I almost had to be the toady for beer making but Mike had some other thing he needed to do before he can start. Something with his equipment. In case no one noticed, I'm not really interested in beer but he helps me so I'll help him. 

Racked the watermelon and added the strawberry I made to one of the carboys. I have 2 - 6 gallon and 1 - 3 gallon of watermelon going.

Last night watched the movie "Up In The Air" - DAN DON'T WATCH IT, it is about this guy (George Clooney) flying all over the US eliminating jobs. I'm not sure if you would see the humor in that. You know, I'm just trying to watch out for you.  Besides, I'm still seeing way too many carboys sitting under your table.


----------



## Runningwolf

Today I racked my Trio Blanco that finally cleared and White Zinfandel. They both tasted real good and I added 5 oz of liquid gold to both of them.

Julie, regardless that movie sounded good. Unbelievable, I organized three hiring events in three communities over the last four weeks. I am doing 2-3 orientations every week for the last month and working six days a week 12-15 hours each. Hiding behind that happy face saying what a great company it is with lots of opportunities. Yet, in two weeks mine and 1000 other jobs are completely eliminated. I wonder how many other people could or would do that.Oh well maybe the hamster and I can email each other in the early morning hours then...LMAO.


----------



## Wade E

Just getting over being sick, still have that yucky feeling but no more fever.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Today I racked my Trio Blanco that finally cleared and White Zinfandel. They both tasted real good and I added 5 oz of liquid gold to both of them.
> 
> Julie, regardless that movie sounded good. Unbelievable, I organized three hiring events in three communities over the last four weeks. I am doing 2-3 orientations every week for the last month and working six days a week 12-15 hours each. Hiding behind that happy face saying what a great company it is with lots of opportunities. Yet, in two weeks mine and 1000 other jobs are completely eliminated. I wonder how many other people could or would do that.Oh well maybe the hamster and I can email each other in the early morning hours then...LMAO.



Seriously, It is not a bad movie and you know I wouldn't joke about this if I didn't think you would come out of this Ok. You have the right attitude for someone losing their job. I truely believe you are very talented and no I don't think you are going to be off long enough to be emailing hamster in the early morning hours.


----------



## ffemt128

Racked off the Apple wine into another carboy yesterday. I also picked up my kitchen cabinets that were re ordered. Home Depot gave me a $400 credit due to thier accident.

Went into the kitchen this morning to find I unplugged the heater from the PEE instead of the mead and had berry melomel all over the kitchen table, live and learn. Plugged the PEE back in and unplugged the Melomel while at work. Will make my starter after work for the PEE and get it pitched before the FD meeting.

Found out yesterday that I'll be in Edinboro on June 25 for an orientation session. Whooo Hoooo, could be fun....Might have to make some winery trips on the way home from there.


----------



## Leanne

As it is my birthday, I'm just going to do whatever I feel like today. Woohoooo.


----------



## Green Mountains

Locked in a Caribbean cruise with the travel agent. This is a vacation well overdue.


----------



## NSwiner

Runningwolf said:


> Today I racked my Trio Blanco that finally cleared and White Zinfandel. They both tasted real good and I added 5 oz of liquid gold to both of them.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm curious whats liquid gold . Is it a sweetener ? I had to sweeten my trio a little also . It's nice & clear now just waiting for another wine to be ready so I can filter at the same time .
> 
> As for today that's up in the open depends on how the boys so today in the semi finals .


----------



## NSwiner

Well I'm going back to watch the gold medal game because after 2 overtime periods and the third shooter was my son and he SCORED !!!!!!!!!! This will be thier last hockey game of the year win or loss . Then guess that will mean more wine making time


----------



## Julie

NSwiner said:


> Well I'm going back to watch the gold medal game because after 2 overtime periods and the third shooter was my son and he SCORED !!!!!!!!!! This will be thier last hockey game of the year win or loss . Then guess that will mean more wine making time



Congrats


----------



## Runningwolf

NSwiner said:


> Runningwolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today I racked my Trio Blanco that finally cleared and White Zinfandel. They both tasted real good and I added 5 oz of liquid gold to both of them.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm curious whats liquid gold . Is it a sweetener ? I had to sweeten my trio a little also . It's nice & clear now just waiting for another wine to be ready so I can filter at the same time .
> 
> As for today that's up in the open depends on how the boys so today in the semi finals .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid Gold = Glycerine. I over paid for it at 65.00 a gallon. If I had taken my own advice I would have saved 15.00 buying from George.
Click to expand...


----------



## NSwiner

Well they didn't win the gold but got silver thats fine also . 
Dan why didn't you use the syrup ? I guess if you had that already makes sense to use it up .


----------



## Mud

Making a steam wand for grain mashing.


----------



## Wade E

Please expalin the grain wand Mud, I have never heard of this.


----------



## Mud

Just by way of a quick explanation...Make a boiler form a keg. Attach a 3/4" copper pipe arm that can be immersed into a barrel. You'll want to use some unions for the connections so the pipe can pivot and a pressure gauge and blow-off valve for safety reasons. The end of the pipe needs to end in a forked diffuser drilled with lots of 1/8" holes. 

The barrel has to be able to withstand the heat. Add water and grain to the barrel in your preferred ratio. Direct steam into the barrel to heat the water. 

It's more complicated than that, but not terribly difficult. Don't try it based on just the info above. If you're interested in building something PM me. 

It's impossible to scorch the grain with this method.


----------



## Wade E

Very cool, I have enough projects going though, I shoulfnt be abl to do any scorching with my electric set up once I get the false bottom in there!


----------



## Tom

Well today I just finishesd making a 10 gallon batch of AG Killians clone.


----------



## xanxer82

The kid is home sick from school. Besides watching him and keeping him entertained, I've been checking on the Sauv Blanc in primary and Red Zin in secondary. Now to plan my next wine project... I'm thinking a merlot. Kat really like the Smoking Loon Merlot we bought the other day.


----------



## Runningwolf

I trimmed my two apple tree's after work. Wow at 6:30 pm the sun was still out. Most of the snow is gone except for the piles on either side of the driveway. Off work tomorrow, YAHOOOOOOO!


----------



## Torch404

Racked my blueberry Skeeter Pee tasted good not too acidic like last time. Was going to sweeten but no sugar in the house.  On the plus side I used all the sugar to make a Hibiscus mint wine that I pitched the yeast on today. It smells divine!


----------



## Leanne

Torch404 said:


> Racked my blueberry Skeeter Pee tasted good not too acidic like last time. Was going to sweeten but no sugar in the house.  On the plus side I used all the sugar to make a Hibiscus mint wine that I pitched the yeast on today. It smells divine!



Hibiscus/mint sounds lovely. Do you have a recipe?

I have a day off today so I am going to read and make tea a lot.


----------



## Torch404

Leanne said:


> Hibiscus/mint sounds lovely. Do you have a recipe?
> 
> I have a day off today so I am going to read and make tea a lot.



I combined a Hibiscus and mint wine recipe. So far it smells and tastes great.
For 3 gallons
3 oz Hibscus flowers
4 oz fresh mint
2 1/3 cup light brown sugar
sugar up to 1.090
4.5 tsp acid blend
3 tsp yeast nutrient
.5 tsp tannin
pectin enzyme

Brought mint and hibiscus to slow boil twice then poured off water to disovle sugar


----------



## Leanne

Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## NSwiner

Last day of work for me I took tomorrow of because I'm having a surprise party for my hubby tomorrow night at a local small hall . So I can't take anyof my wine there but sure can have soem before & after the party


----------



## Leanne

Allowing myself one glass of wine tonight so choosing carefully.


----------



## Wade E

Im doing nothing as my back is shot, barely made it through work today! Sciatic nerve is really acting up, freakin sucks as its so beautiful out here today. On a good note all my transferred Black Currants are breaking bud now so its looking good!!!!!!


----------



## carmine

Better hope we don't get a frost still early out here my fruit trees are starting to bud pray for no frost
carmine


----------



## arcticsid

Already seeing buds, geez, I'd be happy just to see the ground again!

We're getting there too though, been in the low 30's the past week or so. We're a few weeks behind you but we will all meet up in spring in a few more weeks.


----------



## Wade E

I hear youn there Carmine!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

This has been a winter for the record books. The tomato growers around here start planting in the second week of Jan. The plants they have already started have just been sitting there doing nothing.
It's still not making up it's mind what it wants to do here in Fla. Yesterday it was in the high 40's in the morning, now tomorrow it will be in the high 60's. Still got another cold front coming for the end of the weekend.


----------



## arcticsid

Yeah no kidding, FLA has had quite the winter indeed. And yet way up here in the sub arctic we barely even got cold except a feww nights go figure.


----------



## carmine

arcticsid said:


> Already seeing buds, geez, I'd be happy just to see the ground again!
> 
> We're getting there too though, been in the low 30's the past week or so. We're a few weeks behind you but we will all meet up in spring in a few more weeks.



I wish it was still alittle cold here i have an old vine zin that i had to make alot of adjustment too i have it cold stabilizing in the garage it still needs a few more weeks .
carmine


----------



## Wade E

Hehehe, that aint happening here! my friend


----------



## marly

hi all.my chocolate rasberry port was working out fine until i decided to give it agood stirring with my drill powered steelpaddle.i forgot to remove the glass thermometer and it broke in my port ! icould cry boo-hoo.


----------



## ffemt128

marly said:


> hi all.my chocolate rasberry port was working out fine until i decided to give it agood stirring with my drill powered steelpaddle.i forgot to remove the glass thermometer and it broke in my port ! icould cry boo-hoo.



Ouch! that had to be a bad sinking feeling that came over you suddenly.


----------



## marly

you can't imagine how fast my hand went in the primary when i remembered the da--thing.i'm so disappointed as everyone had said how good this port was plus $80 went down the drain!!


----------



## Tom

Have you thought of running it through a filter?


----------



## marly

tom wouldn't there be mercury in it?is it poisonous?would a filter remove it?


----------



## Torch404

I don't know what they actually use any more but I don't think it's mercury.


----------



## Wade E

Cant comment on whats in there, wish I could tell yu it wouldnt hurt anything!


----------



## Dugger

Not sure what kind of thermometer you have, but most these days have either steel or bismuth shot in them, packed with a wax; the liquid is probably alcohol. They make them pretty safe. The glass would be my biggest worry and filtering should take care of that. However, it's your call - you may wish to check with the thermometer supplier/ manufacturer before you decide.
If you're going to think of this every time you drink some, however, toss it.


----------



## Tom

I think they took all that years ago.


----------



## marly

the thermometer was a 3 inch glass one .i just looked at it closely and it has a smallertube inside with the red stuff in it and that tube is not broken!!woohoo maybe not all is lostbut i think i will check with manifacturer.thanks everyone


----------



## Midwest Vintner

worked out, including a 4 mile jog and came home to pull a wire fence. gotta open up the back pasture so i can get to those wild black raspberries later


----------



## wines just fine

marly said:


> tom wouldn't there be mercury in it?is it poisonous?would a filter remove it?



The fluid would be alcohol. 

It's cheaper and less toxic than mercury and ethanol freezes at -114 C as opposed to mercury which freezes at -39 C.


----------



## arcticsid

That really sucks Marly, please be sure you are absolutely certain you'll be safe. We can always brew another batch. Hope it all works out good!! Keep us posted for sure.

Troy


----------



## Leanne

Had a busy couple of days and little sleep so today I'm pottering around in my wine room and generally pampering myself.


----------



## marly

about my broken thermometer,i e-mailed wine expert and they told me it contained toluene which is poisonous and to dump the port.i am rather amazed as they offered to replace it although they don't have any chocolate port they will give me aregular port.the shop igot it from has the chocolate orange so i might get that.a better ending than i thought!! marly


----------



## arcticsid

EXCELLENT EXCELLENT EXCELLENT! God, it's good to hear things like that. Kudos to WE. Thats wonderful customer relations.

Good for you!!

Do something like making thermometer wine again and we'll put you on our wall of shame! LOL

Troy


----------



## Leanne

Nearly 4am and not sleeping! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Julie

Leanne said:


> Nearly 4am and not sleeping! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr.



Stop thinking about all the wine you want to make. It will happen


----------



## Leanne

I wish I could drink some of my darn wine.


----------



## marly

troy, never putting athermometer IN wine again !! I PROMISE .lol


----------



## ffemt128

Mentally preparing for meetings this evening.


----------



## ffemt128

Meetings went better than anticipated last night. 


Pulling into the parking lot this morning at work, I look up Liberty Ave and at the intersection of 28th St there is a City of Pgh refuse worker and the driver of the pick up truck that was in front of it lumping on each other in the middle of the road. Wow, those 2 are in for a bad day.


----------



## ffemt128

Enjoying a glass of Chianti-Burgundy mix right now and getting ready to go to a LGA graduation/appreciation dinner to celebrate the completion of the Local Government Academy class.


----------



## NSwiner

I'm so happy my skeeter pee and the wine I made from fruit juices are fermenting the way they should be  . Infact the juice one is overflowing the container .Just chillin out tonight cause I have to work tomorrow .


----------



## Julie

I am chilling out tonight because I am not working tomorrow, WooHoo


----------



## ohbeary

What am I doing?, well 6 gal various (1ltr grape+1ltr other+700g sugar)wines , strained 3 gallons of white grape from slightly rough table grapes, who knows how this will turn out?


----------



## Wade E

Just picked up my enormaous new steel basement door to replace th old wooden one which some hacker built for myn walk out basement. I had to cusym oreder it and thats as big as they get for a single door. 44" is pretty big and weighs in.


----------



## ohbeary

No portcullis?


----------



## Wade E

What on Earth is portcullis?


----------



## jeepingchick

spent the evening relaxing, though i did find a shattered hrdyo in my dish drain! D'OH! oh well at least Ive got a spare right!!! thatll teach me to clean up behind myslef LOL!

hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## ohbeary

Wade E said:


> What on Earth is portcullis?



it's a kinda gate thing that drops down to protect your door/gate, see castles and medieval stuff


----------



## Wade E

Ahhh, OK!  It was a hard day because \I had to glue up some ridiculous stuff at work today for a pretty serious stair Im building for some big wig. I will take some pics of this stair as I go along so that you can comprehend the kind of work i do and why I come home so achy! Lets just say my hands are killing me today as I have turned more clamps today then most will ever do in a lifetime and my blisters and callus's have blisters and callus's!


----------



## Dugger

Wade E said:


> Just picked up my enormaous new steel basement door to replace th old wooden one which some hacker built for myn walk out basement. I had to cusym oreder it and thats as big as they get for a single door. 44" is pretty big and weighs in.



That's a huge door Wade, I thought 36" was as big as they get -why such a big door? are you hauling grapes in there with your lawn tractor?!


----------



## Wade E

36" was as bg as 1 place told me and I was going to get it but really dodnt want to close the opening in so much so looked around at a few more places and believe it or not Home Depot was the only place that could get this bigger door and it was even very cheap to top that off. $197 all said and done. This is the basement door where I bring all my tools in and out of and getting my table sqw and planer and those kind of tools through a 36" door would either be very tough or impossible without taking them apart.


----------



## ffemt128

At work today, have a meeting at 1:30 then I'll head over and pick up the Island Mist Black Berry Cab that my brother in law wants me to make for his mother. (she liked the batch I made for ourselves with the increased alcohol) I'll likely get this into the primary tomorrow or Sunday.

Stopped by Pennsylvania Wine Cellars last night while in Station Square for our LGA dinner. Picked up a bottle of their spiced apple wine and 2 bottles of Elderberry. Only one made it through dinner, as they were charging $6.85 per glass for house wine and a bottle there was $8.99. We had to pour it from under the table but no big deal. It was very tasty and well worth the effort. (need to find elderberries this year)


----------



## arcticsid

I helped install a 48" solid core door a few years ago. That was one heavy son of a gun. I was going to say beech (LOL), but i think it was walnut. The door itself costed this bloke something crazy like 4 grand, it was pretty though. IMO not pretty enough for 4g's.

$4000 for a door thats nothing, him and the wife spent almost 50, yes I said 50 thousand just on kitchen cabinets, all hand made hickory. Sorry, I could buy a damn airplane for that and still have my little cabin.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> At work today, have a meeting at 1:30 then I'll head over and pick up the Island Mist Black Berry Cab that my brother in law wants me to make for his mother. (she liked the batch I made for ourselves with the increased alcohol) I'll likely get this into the primary tomorrow or Sunday.
> 
> Stopped by Pennsylvania Wine Cellars last night while in Station Square for our LGA dinner. Picked up a bottle of their spiced apple wine and 2 bottles of Elderberry. Only one made it through dinner, as they were charging $6.85 per glass for house wine and a bottle there was $8.99. We had to pour it from under the table but no big deal. It was very tasty and well worth the effort. (need to find elderberries this year)



Doug, that bottle of spiced apple is made by Heritage Wine Cellars up here in Northeast. For samples, they keep the bottle in a crock pot with warm water and serve it heated up. It is a good traditional Christmas wine.


----------



## arcticsid

A member in here sent me a sample of his spiced apple madiera for Christmas. That stuff was outrageous, I swear it could cure more than the common cold. Not something you would want to drink all night but it was VERY good. he actually cooked it in an"ETUFFA" I think is what you call it. Pretty darn good, thats all I can say. Allie talked about something similar with a hint of ginger.


----------



## Runningwolf

Well, I am off today...Oh Crap thats permenant as my job was eliminated yesterday. Getting ready to wash more bottles, as I have a lot of wine that could be bottled. Anyone nearby interested in a road trip to Walkers Saturday. Thinking about leaving early and being there around 10:00 when they open. Picking up some Rhubarb juice and Vidal to make an ice wine.


----------



## midwestwine

ffemt128 said:


> At work today, have a meeting at 1:30 then I'll head over and pick up the Island Mist Black Berry Cab that my brother in law wants me to make for his mother. (she liked the batch I made for ourselves with the increased alcohol) I'll likely get this into the primary tomorrow or Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Im starting the blackberry cab this week what sg did u take it up to and what else did u do different


----------



## Julie

Hey, washing bottles? What about the rest of the dishes and the laundry? Hey your househusband now, you got chores to do you can't just run off to Walkers!

I'm off today as well, and I am will be starting my 4 day weeks pretty soon. I have 14 vacation days to use up by the end of June. 4 day weeks are awesome but a bi+ch when I have to go back to 5 day weeks.


----------



## Leanne

I'm cursing my computer today!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Hey, washing bottles? What about the rest of the dishes and the laundry? Hey your househusband now, you got chores to do you can't just run off to Walkers!
> 
> I'm off today as well, and I am will be starting my 4 day weeks pretty soon. I have 14 vacation days to use up by the end of June. 4 day weeks are awesome but a bi+ch when I have to go back to 5 day weeks.



Ok Little girl, as you wrote this I was emptying the dishwasher and put any dirty dishes back in it....so there!!! LMAO 
Ahh and some other good news, I checked my pay stub on line and I got a nice bonus I thought I was going to get screwed out of! I guess when you,re in HR and you know all of the avenues you can take it's cheaper for the company to do the right thing then to face the consequences.


----------



## ffemt128

midwestwine said:


> ffemt128 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At work today, have a meeting at 1:30 then I'll head over and pick up the Island Mist Black Berry Cab that my brother in law wants me to make for his mother. (she liked the batch I made for ourselves with the increased alcohol) I'll likely get this into the primary tomorrow or Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Im starting the blackberry cab this week what sg did u take it up to and what else did u do different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took it up to about 1.074. I believe it was about 3 1/2 lbs of sugar but I can't remember off the top of my head. It is very good and is an early drinker. I have the Green Apple Reisling started the same way and will be stabilizing this weekend.
> 
> Here is the post from the Black Berry. You won't be sorry with this one.
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6266
Click to expand...


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, that bottle of spiced apple is made by Heritage Wine Cellars up here in Northeast. For samples, they keep the bottle in a crock pot with warm water and serve it heated up. It is a good traditional Christmas wine.



The Arrowhead spiced apple sold at Trax Farms and Soergles is also served warm when you sample it. I think the Heritage is better tasting than the Arrowhead.

I have to say though I liked our batch betterm maybe it's because it was our first batch from scratch. Ours still had a slight tart taste to it, but had a hint of clove, cinnimon and ginger.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Ok Little girl, as you wrote this I was emptying the dishwasher and put any dirty dishes back in it....so there!!! LMAO
> Ahh and some other good news, I checked my pay stub on line and I got a nice bonus I thought I was going to get screwed out of! I guess when you,re in HR and you know all of the avenues you can take it's cheaper for the company to do the right thing then to face the consequences.



Oh I just love it when someone calls me "little girl" 

It is always an advantage to know labor laws.  Happy job hunting, I was talking to a lady over at the Fieldhouse (that is the local restaurant we go to) who, also, works in HR and she said the indicators that she looks at are showing that our economy is getting better, very slow but better. Lets hope, there is a lot of people out there without jobs.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Julie, I don't suppose you'd be willing to come help me bottle soon. I am calling George to order a new toy I'll let you play with!!!


----------



## Tom

err... WHY do you have so many bottling trees??


----------



## Runningwolf

cause they look real pretty Honestly I got em before I realized you guys just put the bottles back in the boxes upside down after you cleaned them. I was thinking for some unknown reason that would induce some kind of cardboard oder back into the bottle putting them back in wet. But I got them now so I use them, and you gotta admit they do look pretty when full


----------



## Runningwolf

YAA HOOO, called George back and added more to the order and I'm in the Growers Club now!


----------



## ffemt128

I thought about getting a bottle tree as I don't always have a box to put them back into. I have them upside down in misc boxes and buckets in the basement now. Premier produce lists them for $18.00 I believe for the 45 bottle tree.


----------



## jeepingchick

i LOVE my tree!! the best part is the steralizer on top.....who has them for 18$ are they online, thats a great price!!! i paid way more than that for my 45........

having a great night here, kid is upset so shes upstairs sulking(dang 8 year old diva!), looks like ill have the house to myself tonight now LMAO!!!!


----------



## carmine

Tom said:


> err... WHY do you have so many bottling trees??



I bet i have just as many bottles if not more . i bet alot more and quess what there full


----------



## Runningwolf

Jeep, take a look here http://www.finevinewines.com . Word of caution though, those 18 dollar budget ones work well for beer bottles but not so great for wine bottles. I got one of each. You may even consider going to the 90 bottle one next time. This web site is one that can be trusted and they will bend over backwards to take care of you if you call them.


----------



## Tom

carmine said:


> I bet i have just as many bottles if not more . i bet alot more and quess what there full


Well, I have well over 1,000 filled and at least 500 empty waiting in waiting. Look @ my sig to see whats aging..
Oh yea, Chilean Juice will be here begining of May. Gotta make room..


----------



## Runningwolf

But Tom, are they clean, delabeled and ready to go. I will trade you for some that are already prelabled..LOL


----------



## carmine

Tom said:


> Well, I have well over 1,000 filled and at least 500 empty waiting in waiting. Look @ my sig to see whats aging..
> Oh yea, Chilean Juice will be here begining of May. Gotta make room..



you got me beat i have at least 800 full bottles and 2009 not bottled yet


----------



## Wade E

Just under 1000 bottled and about 400 delabeled and cleaned. I even have racks in my win e making room for some of these empties and was going to make more but that realestate started getting filled up with equipment like the press and the beer sculpture. I do like all the tress as they look real pretty like that Dan but that would make a very big footprint in m y area where I just dont have that much room.


----------



## Mud

Leanne said:


> I wish I could drink some of my darn wine.



Why can't you drink any? 

What am I doing today? Trying to figure out if Leanne and Troy are really getting married.


----------



## St Allie

Hey mud,

how's the new baby doing?


----------



## Wade E

Lets see a pic of mini mud!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade I ordered the capsular thingy that you got. I hope its worth it. You seem to really like it. Also got some testing goodies from George...(ph meter, so2 tester and some #8 corks)


----------



## Wade E

I didnt know you hit the lottery, congrats on that!!!!!!!!!!Hehehe. I ove my thermoencapsuler and wouldnt trade it for any other wine making tool but the vacuum pump is right behind it in close second. Just remember when using it that it is very quick. let it get warmed up for about 5 minutes and then your good to use it and it really only takes about 1 second! Make sure you take all the plastic off it cause the area where the heater element is was wrapped so nicely in white plastic that I didnt know it was plastic there until I had used it for like 2 batches and it all started turning black. It was fairly new to the market then and there were no good pics of it anywhere to see that it wqas stainless then. It took about 8 hours to get ec=verything off thats was melted on!!!!!!! I didnt find it funny back then!


----------



## Leanne

Mud said:


> Why can't you drink any?
> 
> What am I doing today? Trying to figure out if Leanne and Troy are really getting married.



Yes, we really are!


----------



## Runningwolf

Once again a tribute to George. I shopped around for the thermoencapsuler and the prices varied greatly. I was able to buy that, a accuvin SO2 kit, a Checker ph tester and kit, plus 100 #8 corks and the price for all of this including shipping was close to what some companies wanted for just the thermoencapsuler. I feel like a broken record but I know more about customer service than most people and believe me George is world class!


----------



## Wade E

And now you will even save more now that you have the discount!


----------



## Mud

St Allie said:


> Hey mud,
> 
> how's the new baby doing?



She's doing great. Growing like a weed and very easy to take care of. Lemme get the camera...


----------



## Runningwolf

please do the Mud. We would likr to see her!


----------



## Tom

OH MY !!
This thread "must" be the all time leader in amount of posts 900 ! and almost 11,000 have read it


----------



## Tom

*REMINDER;*
If you see a post thats "not right" REPORT it. There is a small red triangle on the lower left in the message bow Ck it and write why and we weii look into it.


----------



## Mud

I'm not following you, Tom. Does your reply have something to do with me posting pics?


----------



## Tom

no no U R OK
I copied the wrong message
sorry for the confussion
this is the message I meant to copy

Quote:
Originally Posted by Tom 
Welcome,
And what were U doing when I had to BAN a member today and remove all his msg? 
Do ya do AG? 

Dodged the bullet! WHEWWW, I'm still here. 
__________________
Dan


----------



## Julie

Mud said:


> I'm not following you, Tom. Does your reply have something to do with me posting pics?





Tom said:


> no no U R OK
> I copied the wrong message
> sorry for the confussion



LOL, Tom you are shut off, you need to have both hands on the keyboard instead one on the wine glass.


----------



## Mud

Here's Abby:

She will be six weeks on Monday, and she's great. She sleeps at night and has a regular schedule.


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> LOL, Tom you are shut off, you need to have both hands on the keyboard instead one on the wine glass.


How did you know I only use ONE hand?


----------



## Julie

Mud,

She is adorable.


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> How did you know I only use ONE hand?



LOL coping wrong messages is the first sign!!!!!

I think you need to yell at Dan anyway, if he didn't post that message no one would have ever known!


----------



## ohbeary

Ok the other hand is holding a glass, of what?, it better be Champagne fella!, oooh what a cutie, Hi Abby, look after daddy kiddo, all the best H.


----------



## Tom

Well right now it is a glass of liquid gold PEACH wine


----------



## jeepingchick

OH MUD! she is perfect!!! i so miss that age! my "baby" girl is 8 and a damn Diva!


----------



## ohbeary

not you ya wally! Mud!, how cute is Abby?.... awwwww shucks, I just think babies are great!.


----------



## Runningwolf

Mud, so which label does she go on first. I suggest a good wine you are going to age for a few years so you can always look back when she reaches those terrible two's. She is a beautiful child.


----------



## Wade E

Adorable Mud!!!!!!!!!!! My daughter had colic for 8 months hence the big time span between my daughter of 11 and my son of 6 years. Then I thought of all the yard work when Im older and caved in for another!  But pictures like that make me think of another and also the reason wht the both of us are fixed, just in case we ever lost our minds for a moment!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> LOL coping wrong messages is the first sign!!!!!
> 
> I think you need to yell at Dan anyway, if he didn't post that message no one would have ever known!



Trouble maker!! You guy's missed the whacko that was on here this afternoon. Good ol Tommy whacked him though!


----------



## Wade E

Yep, Tom stepped up and ***** smacked him! Wish I could have seen the post though just to see what the heck he wrote, He (she?) has been a member here for awhile but I guess it was before I was even here and a few of his previous posts had to be deleted a;lso according to the forums admin control panel so Via Condious!


----------



## Dugger

Sitting here drinking a glass of 3 year old Barolo and trying to figure out how to post a picture - there seems to be a limit of 19.5 kb but how do you get a picture that small? I'm techno challenged here and need some help!


----------



## jeepingchick

oh i didnt miss "crazy" was glad to see his rude but yanked down! Kudos to yall for doing it!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Dugger, when you edit your picture select compress and that will reduce hte size.


----------



## Dugger

Thanks, Dan, I'll try that.


----------



## Wade E

I find using photo bucket much easier, its free and just takes a second and then posting pics anywhere is super easy and much faster. 
http://photobucket.com/


----------



## Runningwolf

Yup I agree, I think that has ended up being the standard on here


----------



## Tom

Dugger said:


> Sitting here drinking a glass of 3 year old Barolo and trying to figure out how to post a picture - there seems to be a limit of 19.5 kb but how do you get a picture that small? I'm techno challenged here and need some help!


I use this
http://www.photo-freeware.net/download_win-eng.php?id=394
Download it. I love it. Once downloaded you r click the pix and reduce to 4 reductions


----------



## Mud

Thanks guys. She is even cuter in person. We have 2 older boys, ages 4 and 6, so we're pretty sure she's our last. 

I started a cranberry melomel the day before she was born. Pitched the yeast and we headed off to the hospital. I know it's a lot to hope for, but maybe it'll last until she's of age to drink a bit. Mead's good like that. 

The nurses thought it was funny I was reading _The Compleat Meadmaker_ while waiting. And by "funny" I mean "obnoxious".


----------



## jeepingchick

YAY the Mans coming home from work early! thought i was gonna die of bordom!! maybe i can get him to play the Wii with me and entertain me LOL!


----------



## jeepingchick

Mud said:


> Thanks guys. She is even cuter in person. ".



not possible, wont believe it!


----------



## arcticsid

My brother the geek just told me another way to shrink a photo. Lets say your photo is 1.5 MB. Right click it. Choose "send to", "mailrecipient" When that screen for outlook comes up, click once on the name of the photo(this works even if you don't use Outlook express, I dont!) Highlight it go up to file and click "save attachments" it will ask if you want to make a picture smaller and where you want to save them too!

I have literally done this a few hundred times the last few weeks. It is by no means the ONLY way, just another way. It will shrink it right down. The quality for viewing will be fine, but if you were to want to print that photo like to put in a frame or so won't be so good. That goes for any compressed picture. Compression works great for things like this or I use compressed photos all the time in emails and on my blog.

Just seen another program today on PC World downloads about shrinking photos.

As far as this Photo Bucket goes, once you upload the photos to there, your pics are pretty much in the public domain right?

Please advise.

troy


----------



## Wade E

here is a Microsoft Picture resizing tool free download in which i use and its very easy. Scroll down on the very right side until you see *Image Resizer* and click on that and install. Once thats installed all you ever have to do is right click on any picture you have and select the resizing tool that automatically comes up. http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx


----------



## Leanne

Resting today. It's been a busy week!

Mud, what a beautiful child. Congratulations.


----------



## St Allie

Mud said:


> Thanks guys. She is even cuter in person. We have 2 older boys, ages 4 and 6, so we're pretty sure she's our last.
> 
> I started a cranberry melomel the day before she was born. Pitched the yeast and we headed off to the hospital. I know it's a lot to hope for, but maybe it'll last until she's of age to drink a bit. Mead's good like that.
> 
> The nurses thought it was funny I was reading _The Compleat Meadmaker_ while waiting. And by "funny" I mean "obnoxious".



She's lovely Mud.. 

she got your colouring too? Anyone else in the family with red hair?


----------



## Julie

Headed out the door to go check on the ole homestead in Tionesta. We have not been able to get back the lane since January because of all the snow and lately we have been too busy. We are headed there today and hopefully everything is ok. This is a sure sign that summer is coming. 

On the way back we will be stopping at a Winery that openned up last fall, can't remember the name but it is on 208 before you get to Fryburg.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Headed out the door to go check on the ole homestead in Tionesta. We have not been able to get back the lane since January because of all the snow and lately we have been too busy. We are headed there today and hopefully everything is ok. This is a sure sign that summer is coming.
> 
> On the way back we will be stopping at a Winery that openned up last fall, can't remember the name but it is on 208 before you get to Fryburg.



have you ever eaten at Bucktail Inn in Fryburg? Have you notice I know all the good places to eat?


----------



## St Allie

The Bloke and I are off to do the photos for a wedding today..

He takes the photos and I lug the cameras/ lenses etc around after him..

tears and drama.. there's always at least one cock up.. 

fingers crossed the weather holds and it doesn't rain 

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO..some day we'll have to compare the differences in definitions of languages!


----------



## arcticsid

I was thinking the same. Thats pretty good huh. LMAO pretty good myself!


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> have you ever eaten at Bucktail Inn in Fryburg? Have you notice I know all the good places to eat?



Yes we have. Have you ever eaten at Cougar Bob's?


----------



## Wade E

Just came back from another local vineyard where we did a wine tasting. This place has probably the best grape wines in Ct. and just found out they will be offering ead soon as its been fermented already. they have bees on ground and also make their own maple syrup too.


----------



## Mud

Leanne said:


> Mud, what a beautiful child. Congratulations.





St Allie said:


> She's lovely Mud..
> 
> she got your colouring too? Anyone else in the family with red hair?



Thanks you both. Red hair is in both our families, although neither of us has it. She mostly looks like my wife, thank God. Not kidding. I would make an ugly woman, but my wife is very pretty.


----------



## whine4wine

St Allie said:


> The Bloke and I are off to do the photos for a wedding today..
> 
> He takes the photos and I lug the cameras/ lenses etc around after him..
> 
> tears and drama.. there's always at least one cock up..
> 
> fingers crossed the weather holds and it doesn't rain
> 
> Allie



Hopefully its the grooms.

I love the way you kiwi's talk.

(hopefully refering to you as a kiwi is not some form of slander, if it is I apologize )


----------



## arcticsid

I am not prepared to make any further statements at this time.

Troy

(LMFAO so good again I have a tear in my eye!)


----------



## rodo

> hopefully its the grooms.


lmao


----------



## rodo

My youngest son is home from college this weekend, when he gets up we're going to watch the Australian GP. Later I'm going to make some organizational items for my wine room

Rod


----------



## Wade E

Sitting here contemplating whether or not I want to go bottle some wine. My back is killing me but I dont know if thats because of all the very hard work I had to do this week or because i have been actually doing nothing this weekend so far to try and let it calm down. Sometimes doing nothing seems to make it worse but I get yelled at when Im hurting but go own there to do wine or beer work by the lady!


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Tom, thanks for the information yesterday. I got both containers of the Vidal cooking now. Still not sure what the starting sg would be at 44 brix. If my calculations are right it would be about 1.20 Also at what sg do you think I can move the to the secondary.


----------



## Wade E

That Brix is the equivalent to about 1.184. For every Brix it is approx .004 on the sg scale.


----------



## Tom

Wade,
My scale only goes to 1.170= 40 brix.

Once it gets going fermenting move to cooler temps adviseable per joeswine.
I would rack around 1.065 because you might want to crash cool soon after so you can stun the yeast


----------



## Wade E

So basicaly Im right, according to your scale it would be about 1.186 then.
1.170 + 0.016 = 1.186 or 44 Brix


----------



## Tom

Yep works for me.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok thanks. At 1.065 I will move from primary to secondary. Will keep you posted.


----------



## mxsteve625

Just finshed cutting and trimming trees...Need to bottle wine but not in the mood right now...maybe in the next couple days.


----------



## xanxer82

I'm home with a sick kid. Once he's asleep, I might be able to stabilize the pinot grigio and clean up the house before work.


----------



## Leanne

I'm wading through US immigration law. You folks certainly don't make it easy! Lol.


----------



## sjzalew

Leanne,
I'm sitting in D.C. all day today, can I walk any paperwork up the Hill for you? It's raining and 50 deg in D.C. today, Guess I'll spend the day in the gym


----------



## Leanne

sjzalew said:


> Leanne,
> I'm sitting in D.C. all day today, can I walk any paperwork up the Hill for you? It's raining and 50 deg in D.C. today, Guess I'll spend the day in the gym



I really wish you could! Lol. It's so complicated!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Leanne said:


> I'm wading through US immigration law. You folks certainly don't make it easy! Lol.



It was a lot easier in the pre 1776 days 
Larry


----------



## Leanne

Larryh86GT said:


> It was a lot easier in the pre 1776 days
> Larry



Yeah, I'd have just had to commit a crime! Lol.
Seriously, any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## ffemt128

Leanne said:


> Yeah, I'd have just had to commit a crime! Lol.
> Seriously, any help greatly appreciated!



I'm sure everything will work out for you and Troy. I can't even imagine the hoops you will need to jump through to make this happen being on opposite sided of the world. The legal BS has to be unbelievable.


----------



## Leanne

ffemt128 said:


> I'm sure everything will work out for you and Troy. I can't even imagine the hoops you will need to jump through to make this happen being on opposite sided of the world. The legal BS has to be unbelievable.



It's terrifying!
It's all geared to keeping me out!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Leanne - Itsuko and I got married in the US Embassy in Tokyo in June 1968. There was a bit of paperwork to fill out for this. You just fill out one piece of paper at a time. I know its doable.
Larry


----------



## Leanne

Larryh86GT said:


> Leanne - Itsuko and I got married in the US Embassy in Tokyo in June 1968. There was a bit of paperwork to fill out for this. You just fill out one piece of paper at a time. I know its doable.
> Larry



Yeah but we'll marrying on US soil. It's so bloody complicated!
You know what? I just want to marry Troy and raise the babies. It seems so complicated though!


----------



## Runningwolf

Broke down 47 empty wine boxes to take to recycling joint. Picked up another brew belt and some air locks this morning. Can't beleive I ran out, I thought I had so many. Trying to make room for next shipment of wine bottles.


----------



## jeepingchick

so much to do! dont wanna do it LOL!


----------



## ohbeary

Runningwolf said:


> Trouble maker!! You guy's missed the whacko that was on here this afternoon. Good ol Tommy whacked him though!



Typical I go off doing stuff and miss the action must have been pretty raw to deserve the "Order of The Boot"!!


----------



## arcticsid

Darn, I missed another wacko getting wacked!

Yeah this immigration stuff is pretty intimidating but we'll do it, like Larr said one step at a time, there is no way to hurry it.

Leanne knows that, but for her I am sure it seems quite overwhelming.

Thatnks for all your reassurances.


----------



## Torch404

Leanne said:


> Yeah but we'll marrying on US soil. It's so bloody complicated!
> You know what? I just want to marry Troy and raise the babies. It seems so complicated though!



It should be slightly easier being married to a citizen and if you have the kids here they will be citizens. Only slightly easier though. My wife had to jump through so many hoops to get her's it was ridiculous. Unfortunately she was also doing it as they kept moving what governmental department was handling it. Every one wanted something different and it kept setting her back. 

When they finally swore her in as a citizen (despite living here since she was 10) it had taken about 4 years. The case worker looked at her file and seeing all the mess ups and craziness that had happened got her swore in right then; rather then have her come back (600 miles one way) to get sworn in with a couple thousand other folks months later. 

I don't know if she can really help out much as everything has changed with DHS and your situation is different, but if you'd like to PM me I can get you in touch with her if you wanna just chat with someone who has been through it.


----------



## St Allie

eating vegemite on toast for breakfast and reading through the unanswered threads list.


----------



## whine4wine

St Allie said:


> eating vegemite on toast for breakfast and reading through the unanswered threads list.



I have always heard of vegemite.

Can you describe what it tastes like, and how it is made???

That is one product that I have never seen for sale in the US. But maybe I just go to the wrong stores.


----------



## arcticsid

Thanks John, we appreciate that.


----------



## St Allie

um no..

it's a yeast extract..

like a strong black stock, based on oxtail soup..good for you in winter, full of vitamins. but vegetarian.

best I can describe it
nice on buttered toast as a spread..

Allie


----------



## Wade E

I heard Vegemite had something to do with what was left over after fermenting beer, any truth to that? Just wondering!


----------



## arcticsid

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vegemite

heres the answer.

You're right Wade. Wow, I always thought it was a vegetable oil type product. I tried some quite a few years ago. It was different, but I kinda liked it.

Then again I like "muktuk" too.


----------



## whine4wine

Got to love this:

We're happy little Vegemites 
As bright as bright can be. 
We all enjoy our Vegemite 
For breakfast, lunch, and tea. 
Our mummies say we're growing stronger 
Every single week, 
Because we love our Vegemite 
We all adore our Vegemite 
It puts a rose in every cheek. 


Thanks Allie, Now you know what you can get us all for Christmas next year. LOL


----------



## Midwest Vintner

just planted 2 cherry trees and 4 pear trees


----------



## ohbeary

close, hydrolyzed vegetable protein, yummy


----------



## Leanne

Isn't it the same as marmite? I love Marmite.
Pottering around in my wineroom today.


----------



## Dugger

Our oldest boy brought some vegemite back from Australia a few years ago and it is definitely an acquired taste, and one I didn't acquire - quite salty. Tried it again when I spent some time in NZ but still couldn't eat it. But I guess I'm slow to acquire tastes anyway - took me 20 years to like rappie pie ( an Acadian dish).


----------



## Midwest Vintner

planted 4 pear trees, 2 cherry trees and some strawberries yesterday  grow, baby grow!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Midwest Vintner said:


> planted 4 pear trees, 2 cherry trees and some strawberries yesterday  grow, baby grow!



Are pear trees and cherry trees like apple trees in the respect that the best time to plant is 20 years ago?


----------



## ffemt128

Home from work now, getting ready for council meeting this evening.


----------



## ohbeary

Leanne said:


> Isn't it the same as marmite? I love Marmite.
> Pottering around in my wineroom today.



not quite, marmite is yeast and vegetable extract/hydrolized vegetable protien, vegemite is just veggie as far as I can recall, still nice though


----------



## Midwest Vintner

Larryh86GT said:


> Are pear trees and cherry trees like apple trees in the respect that the best time to plant is 20 years ago?



i think so. the cherries will grow a little faster, so maybe 10 years ago? i'm still young and hope to get some use out of them.


----------



## marly

Larryh86GT said:


> Are pear trees and cherry trees like apple trees in the respect that the best time to plant is 20 years ago?



i bought two cherry trees last year .the supplier told me they would produce in 3to 5 years. of coarse i didn't ask how much .hope i don't have to wait 20 years!


----------



## Midwest Vintner

marly said:


> i bought two cherry trees last year .the supplier told me they would produce in 3to 5 years. of coarse i didn't ask how much .hope i don't have to wait 20 years!



sweet i was hoping it would be sooner than later.

going to pick up my Sister from the airport. can you believe she wants to move back to MO from Kauai?  i actually do, the island is 15 miles x 30 miles total, still a wonderful place to go.


----------



## ohbeary

Larryh86GT said:


> Are pear trees and cherry trees like apple trees in the respect that the best time to plant is 20 years ago?



It all depends on the rootstock m'deario, a "natural" tree on its own roots can take up to 5-7 years to begin bearing fruit, but the dwarf trees are much quicker as they reach their full size quicker


----------



## Tom

Well today I filled 2 kegs of Newcastle Brown Ale clone. Racked 10 gallons of a Killian's clone. When SWMBO & daughter come home we will be having 3 bottles of wine tonight. Unsure of what (it's their choice)
   =  LOL


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Tonight I was the good son. Did dinner, being that I'm a home husband right now, not working and the wife is bringing home the bacon. Took some of it to my 81 year old mother a couple blocks away. Now I'm enjoying a bottle of cheap merlot from Wally's World. Got to get the bottle empty some how.


----------



## rodo

I went flying this evening. I just came in from work and a friend of mine called and asked if I'd like to go flying.

The first picture is our chariot to the sky. It's a 1946 Piper Cub, the next pictures are the rolling hills of northern Pennsylvania. It's alot prettier once the trees have leaves.


----------



## jeepingchick

^^green with envy^^ i went up once a LONG time ago with my dad. he asked if i wanted to fly it and i freaked!! LOL !! wish now that i had but at 8 there was NWIH i had the nerve LOL! 

today, im being a lazy hag! got a sinus headache and am refusing to do anything not vital to mine or my daughters existance! (ie..i made dinner but wont do the dishes LOL) the dogs are happy she can feed them cuz i almost forgot LMAO! poor pups!


----------



## Tom

DAMN that an old plane I am almost as old as the plane.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rod, very cool..you never cease to amaze us.


----------



## rodo

Those members from Pennsylvania and Southern New York State have probably heard quite a bit about drilling for natural gas in Marcellus shale, the first photo is a drill site, and a rather small one.

Photo 2 we are back at my friends landing strip, it runs almost parallel with the left spar of the plane. You can another plane has come to visit and is on the side of the strip.

Photo 3 we're about to land.


----------



## Mud

No pics of the PA Grand Canyon?


----------



## rodo

> No pics of the PA Grand Canyon?


 
Mabey next time, we were talking about checking out some of the larger drill sites that are over that way. The Grand Canyon is only an hour by car from here. I do have some pics of it from the floor as there is a wonderful bicycle trail there that we have ridden several times.

Rod


----------



## Midwest Vintner

went ahead and bought 2 more cherry trees. planted them while i was at it. gotta have enough to make enough wine


----------



## Leanne

I have a visit to the midwife this afternoon and then going shopping for maternity clothing.
I'll rack my ginger and lemon tonight.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Rodo, those are some cool pictures. Sure does bring back some good ole memories. About 20 years ago I had a Phantom Ultralight, aluminum frame and nylon skin. 40 hp rotax engine. It sure was fun to fly around here. Give her the gas and in 35 feet you were starting to fly.


----------



## marly

Midwest Vintner said:


> went ahead and bought 2 more cherry trees. planted them while i was at it. gotta have enough to make enough wine



did you buy sweet or sour cherry trees ? imade wine with our sour cherries two years ago.i really liked it .made wine with sweet cherries last fall didn,t think it was as good but it had not aged as long .maybe it will be better after a year .sure hope so!


----------



## jeepingchick

great day, wonderful time playing raquette ball with friends,
iritating night, gonna go clean n chill i guess!


----------



## Runningwolf

Bottled my white Zinfandel and Trio Blanca. YA HOOO my all my toys came today from George. Unbelievable, he also sent a **** load of peanuts along with the order.


----------



## St Allie

revamping my bedroom.. adding a feature wall in red paint ( leftover paint from the kitchen.. )

might use a warm grey for the other walls haven't decided yet..

just finished scrubbing the walls, ready to get out the paintbrush.


----------



## Wade E

Just finishd cutting down my new steel door for the basement which Ill install tomorrow, Its all set now and ready to go. Cut 2 1/8' off the botto which included the wood so I had to route out all the insulation in there and glue back in the bottom rail which also holds the sweep.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

As soon as I finish up here, it's now a little after 8am, I'll get started with my house chores.
It's a PITA not having any work, so being my wife is bringing home the bacon, I do all I can.
They are having a bake sale to help one of the people where she works so last night she was up late decorating a cake. That what she does.
I finally went to bed about 8pm and she came in about 1am.
Our kitchen looks like one of U. S. Grant's armies has fought thru it, so I'll start there.


----------



## NSwiner

Bottling 2 wines today Italian pinot grigio and Trio Blanca . Then making a white wine sauce for a mix of lobster,mussels,shrimp and scallops oh & some haddock .First time making it so I hope it turns out .Then I'm going to relax tonight .


----------



## jeepingchick

got really bad news today , my BF is leaving me  her and her DH are being re-assigned to cali!! as far awy from me as they can get and still be CONUS (continential US) ......between that, school, and iritations, my day has been not so great .......need a drink now i think!


----------



## NSwiner

Sucks when you lose friends  but sounds like a reason for a road trip. 

Our wines are bottled & corked (synthetic lol ) the wine sauce made & it turned out great ,had to mess around with the recipe thruogh . DH Loved it .May add it to the recipe part of site .I didn't have time to gets my shrinks on but that can be done any time .Drinking the Italian Pinot grigio right it's fine without aging can't wait to see how it could get better with age .


----------



## Larryh86GT

A beautiful day here. I set up my new grill rotisserie and coffee roaster drum and roasted 1 lb of Columbian Supremo coffee beans. Came out looking and smelling good.


----------



## DesertDance

*Watch that coffee roaster*

Almost burned my house down with one of those. Since then, I got reall happy with Costco beans!


----------



## carmine

I racked 35 gallons of paso robles cab/merlot blend today after work 30 gallons were in a french oak barell
carmine


----------



## NSwiner

DesertDance said:


> Almost burned my house down with one of those. Since then, I got reall happy with Costco beans!



I think you guys need to be like crazy Canadians and buy your coffeee already brewed and has your cream & sugar already in it ,and it sucks I'll have to serve it at 7am tomorrow .What was I thinking I should have booked the day off since I'm still enjoying my pass time now of drinking what I make lol


----------



## jeepingchick

LOL wow yall! im impressed by this board daily, ...roasting your own beans.....dang thats some coffee lovin'!! i myself do not like coffemuch. so when i get a wild hair and want some i run thru the drive thru and grab it! maybe spen 12 bucks a year on coffee LOL!


----------



## DesertDance

Well, here's the deal. Starbucks in slang is "Charbucks" They go way beyond char, so they can charge us more! For a while I had a coffee bean roaster, and I bought those green beans from columbia, but yes, the roaster caught on fire. I find Costco beans are just fine with me and he!


----------



## Wade E

Got me door in today and will go to "The Depot tomorrow and buy some lumber and screening and build my own custom screen door. After that I will bottle 2 batches of wine, sweeten another and rack off oak of even another. If I have anything left in me Ill start a Blueberry Melomel thats been waiting in the wind and keg my Magic Hat #9 and let it carb naturally in there to save some C02.


----------



## Mud

Brooding ducks. I wanted Pekin for meat, but the kids thought the brown ones were nice, so we got 4 Pekin and 2 Khaki Campbells, which are egg layers. Tomorrow will be building a brood house and then a duck coop out by the pond.


----------



## Wade E

Well your a bit of a quack anyway!


----------



## St Allie

have just thrown a pork roast ( with crackling!) in the oven.. and doing crispy garlic and rosemary roast potatoes to go with it..

checked my cider and they've all finished fermenting.. so will have to get onto racking them..

sucky year for fruit harvest.. only 10 gallons this year.. and the harvest was a month early due to lack of rain.


----------



## Leanne

I think we've got all the rain here Allie.
I've got a cold so I'm just pampering myself and playing with my wines today.


----------



## arcticsid

Mud, i am going to try and milk my cats. Any suggestions?

LOL.

Some day I will tell you about my pet rooster, F.D.R. he lived in the cabin with me and the cats. he would sit on the couch for hours and liked to watch TV. He would sit on your lap and coo like a dove if you skritched his neck. LOL. What do i have to tell you to prove I am a quack too?! LMFAO

Didn't even start about the geese......


----------



## Mud

Gloves? 
I'm slowly moving toward hobby farm here. Very slowly. Hopefully later this year I'll get rabbit production started. That should be it for animals, except for maybe a goat. I've got this hillside that's weedy and will be a pain to clear. Might get a goat to stake out there until he's eaten it clear. Then the goat will be set free in the neighbor's lawn.


----------



## jeepingchick

we saw chicks n ducks at TSC yesterday and no matter how much i begged i was not allowed to get em!! i even promised to eat them and not just have pets...but he said id have to butcher it my self and that aint gonna happen.....thats what other people are for!! i got a friend who is from siberia and she knows that stuff so she was gonna be the butcher and i was gonna be the raiser.sounded like a good plan to me right??? **sigh** they were so cute to!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Finished making labels, labeled bottles and put away in wine cellar.

Labeling Rack...






White Zinfandel Label, this is a photo I took in my garden last year.


----------



## arcticsid

I raised rabbits a couple times. Easy to take care of, they breed fast, grow fast and you get to use the hide. Had chickens a few time but they can be a pain. You live somewheres warm so it aint so bad, but when you are in the colder regions it is a different ball game, I mean "egg" game. 

I'd like to raise a lamb because it is so darn expensive to buy here, but where I am living now the property owner aint having no "livestock", lucky for me he don't mind cats.

Troy


----------



## Tom

Lucky he dont mind a winemaker either


----------



## arcticsid

Oh.. he minds! But hes a great guy. 73 yo, no way I can outwork him, I've tried. When he seen me loading all 17 cases of empty wine bottles he said he couldn't believe I drank all that wine. I had to explain that indeed I had, just not out of those bottles!! LOL


----------



## ohbeary

jeepingchick said:


> we saw chicks n ducks at TSC yesterday and no matter how much i begged i was not allowed to get em!! i even promised to eat them and not just have pets...but he said id have to butcher it my self and that aint gonna happen.....thats what other people are for!! i got a friend who is from siberia and she knows that stuff so she was gonna be the butcher and i was gonna be the raiser.sounded like a good plan to me right??? **sigh** they were so cute to!!



cute! schmute! they taste good!, fire up a "machorka" and do it, confit duck legs, rare saute' breast with saute' potatos and green salad, the rest is soup!, what are you thinking?, you want to pay for these cute ducky's to have a nice life?, what are you? (self edited!)...........................?

I love my kitty!, but she is a PITA!, wandering across the keypad!, if I had a good recipe!...........Catsup?


----------



## jeepingchick

LMAO ohbeary!! now i know they are for eating, but cant i play with them n give em a good life whilst fattening them up  my daughter was mortified at the prospect but i am quite keen on it!!

tho there is no way "rare" will present itself upon my plate! Well Done is all i will do!! and you can tell me about tenderness and flavor till ur blue in the face and i still wont do it LOL!


----------



## jeepingchick

OH and OH CRAP IM BURNT!!! dangit i mowed the lawn (...again...) and i got a stingin burn!! its not bad, and will most likley tan out, but im PINK! and in my orange top...well i CLASH with my clothing LMAO!!!


----------



## Leanne

jeepingchick said:


> OH and OH CRAP IM BURNT!!! dangit i mowed the lawn (...again...) and i got a stingin burn!! its not bad, and will most likley tan out, but im PINK! and in my orange top...well i CLASH with my clothing LMAO!!!



Oooh, ouch! I hope that doesn't hurt for too long Nikki. I burn very easily too. My heart goes out to you.
We have a four day weekend and I had forgotten, so all my grand plans for today are laying by the wayside. Still I can get some more gardening done. It's sprucing up nicely out there now after it's winter rest.


----------



## jeepingchick

naw it stings a tad but ill live LOL! i look festive today with my green shirt and red arms


----------



## Wade E

Sounds like you look like a Christmas ornament!


----------



## Torch404

I realized my new hen has gone broody and am now plotting how to change that. Since easter she may just be jealous that hers are not the only green eggs in the house. Got a crown installed at the dentist and unburied the "office".


----------



## jeepingchick

give her less daylight to stop the broodiness......works for my parrots neways LOL! and yes wade , very christmassy! just as bad to today with a white top...i cant win LOL! 

about to head off to work , the girl has a tour of the gov.s mansion today with her scout troop.why do they schedule stuff during a work day?? crazy people!! oh well at least my MIL is here and can take my daughter for me so i dont loose pay! then tonight is softball, my daughter is so excited Granny will be there to watch! 

gonna be a good day, hope it is for yall as well!!!


----------



## St Allie

eating leftover stew on toast for breakfast..


----------



## ohbeary

Are you sure you're an artist and not a chef? that sounds like chef food! lol, ragou de boeuf/ navarin d'agneau en croute?


----------



## St Allie

(I'll be the chef and you can be the dishwasher beary LOL....)


----------



## ohbeary

If you are Ferran Adria or Alain Ducasse I would be delighted to potwash for you, I have been a professional chef for nearly 40 years but if you throw in free wine and board I might just get me an air ticket roflmao  thanks for the invite but the comute could be tricky


----------



## Larryh86GT

Babyproofed the dining & living rooms, put gates up, fenced off the HDTV, plugged the electrical outlets, etc for grandma to start watching our 14 mo. old grandaughter Maya for two days a week. I enjoy seeing her arrive, play with her for a short while then off to work I go. - Have a nice day grandma. Maya will be spending Monday & Tuesday at daycare, Wednesday & Thursday at our house. 
Larry


----------



## Julie

I started a fire in the woodburner, boy I thought I was done with that. I watched ice chunks falling from the sky today when I got off of work, I kept thinking about my cherry trees. Oh I soooooo hope not to have a bad frost.


----------



## jeepingchick

i know it aint wine related, but i just finished making a few rain scented soy candles and am well pleased with the outcome!! love that scent!!! cant wait for em to set up so i can burn em and make em liquid again LMAO!!


----------



## Wade E

This is general *Chit Chat*, it doesnt have to wine related so whatever it is flies as long as its PG rated!


----------



## jeepingchick

PG rated?!?! well dang u take all the fun outta it LOL!!! JK 


the candle set up nice! i think i even got the wicks centered.....but i just tried my peach wine ...i bottled that before yall.......ITS HORRIBLE!!!! BLECK!!!! way to alcohol tasting! it will make a good base for my sangria this summer tho, just notsutible for straight up drinking.......sigh!! ok almost time for peaches to be in season again so ill redo and pay attention to what yall say! man wish i had yall last year


----------



## Wade E

Way to alc tasting? What was the starting sg? If anything above 1.085 then there in lies the problem! If so, then it will need a longer time to age to come around.


----------



## jeepingchick

who knows i didnt follow any recipie or directions or get a sg ..........um ya.......i know......BUT in my defence, it was before i had yall LOL!!!! i left it in the carboy to clear for quite awhile. its real purdy looking and so very clear! maybe i left it in to long... who knows really! i know it bubbled and fermented for over a week, then i transfered it. bottled it in december....maybe it was jan??? who knows...... ive been a busy nikki and didnt lable or keep notes!!!


----------



## Wade E

You do have a hydrometer now right, and you do use it?


----------



## jeepingchick

oh, i had one then as well!!! ROFLMAO!!! **puts nose in corner** promise now that i have read stuff, to keep notes and readings from here on out!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Bottled my Green Apple Reisling last night, Alc is abt 13% and it's quite tasty. Racked off my Black Raspberry Merlot from the primary this morning. Cleaned the kitchen floor and now we are getting ready to go the Circus. It will be our 3 y/o first circus.

It's going to be a good day. Maybe I'll stabilize and backsweeten the Apple wine today so that it can go back to the carboy for more aging.


----------



## jeepingchick

YAY!!! startted the blackberry today !!! my little helper decided to drag herself away from her toys long enough to help ! here she is dissolving the sugar for me.


----------



## Runningwolf

Nikki, thanks for sharing. Its always nice to see photo's of family members helping out. When I started to make a french red wine my daughter get real interested as she had just spent three weeks in France with her high school. She also enjoys putting on the label's and shrink capsules. Now she's away at Penn State but still enjoys helping when she makes it home.


----------



## jeepingchick

KY just loves to help out! she also helps me with the soaps and candles i make. i make sure to only do melt n pour soap so there is no lye!! cant have her into that right now!! streses me out letting her disolve the sugar LOL!!! 

sorry the pic was so big, it looks great on my monitor but my monitor is huge, anyone with a smaller screen may cuss me LOL


----------



## Wade E

Wow, she looks very cmuch like my daughter when she was a little younger!!! A picture of my daughter a few years back, shes now 11 going on 12 in a few months. As of me, I just gave blood so cant drink or exert myself today but I did go weed wack and then put up the Cabana on my deck and that literally wiped me out!


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice looking girls you guy's have. I cut my grass and fertilized today. Got my first load of mulch to put down in the gardens also. We usually end up putting down about 15 yards of mulch in our flower gardens.


----------



## jeepingchick

wade, shes beautiful! almost 12 huh? ur gonna need a big gun soon!!! poor little teenage poors are gonna get a scare when they meet daddy huh? i DREAD boys meeting Ky's dad, shes only 8 now and hes ALREADY having fits LOL!! gonna have to put a seditive in his daily beer LOL


----------



## Wade E

Oh the gun supply aint low here!


----------



## jeepingchick

HAHAHAH!!! i figured with ur Av, that u were a gun guy! weve got a few , mostly hand guns, ive got a colt that i cant shoot (sniff sniff tearing up) it kicks to bad for my arthritis, so i shoot hubbys .22.......no kick there LOL! u shuld look at my FB pics, Kylie would not shoot the red rider her dad got her, untill he painted it PINK!!! so she has a Pink Rider BB gun LOL

thinking about getting her a cricut .22 rifle, have u seen those? they are adorable and she is in love with them! a little smaller so itll fit her better to! that BB gun is WAY to big!


----------



## Mud

House renovations, again. Put some hardwood flooring in a buddy's house yesterday and doing some wiring in my own today. Off to mow the grass right now.


----------



## Wade E

I have not seen the cricket. Mud, Ill be doing another hardwood floor next week as a side job. To bad its for a wifes friend so I wont be making much money but a buck is a buck right. Its the third in her house, she gets a little money and Im doing her house room by room which kinda blows as I have to pack up my car with all my tools just to drive about 19 miles down the road and unpack it the pack it up again at the end of the day when im done and unload it in my basement, that alone should cost her what Ive been charging her for each room!


----------



## jeepingchick

that unloading and loading sucks wade, but the karma will come back to you in the end. a good deed is a good thing and we can all use that karma! good for yall two , taking care of friends like this!


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> I have not seen the cricket. Mud, Ill be doing another hardwood floor next week as a side job. To bad its for a wifes friend so I wont be making much money but a buck is a buck right. Its the third in her house, she gets a little money and Im doing her house room by room which kinda blows as I have to pack up my car with all my tools just to drive about 19 miles down the road and unpack it the pack it up again at the end of the day when im done and unload it in my basement, that alone should cost her what Ive been charging her for each room!



I agree with you Wade, my husband does a lot of side jobs and the only people who get the jobs done for nothing are family members, parents don't even have to help but brothers (neither one of us have a sister) have to be right there helping out. Friends pay unless there is something they can do for us and then we barther. Most people do not understand the amount of work it takes just to haul the equipment. Friends are getting a deal because Mike never charges them full price.


----------



## Mud

right on about hauling tools. Loading and unloading the car is the pits. This guy is a special case, though, so it's all free, as is all the work I do for immediate family. No one has ever tried to take advantage.


----------



## St Allie

housework..

heading to a BBQ in a couple of hours.


----------



## Daisy317

I just got home from a juice bucket shopping extravaganza. I got stuff for a concord juice. 

I also picked up 2 cases of green bottles... 24 bottles for 4 bucks... good deal in my book!


----------



## jeepingchick

holy smokes!! thats a fantastic deal!!! i pay over a dollar a bottle!! nice snag!


----------



## Daisy317

jeepingchick said:


> holy smokes!! thats a fantastic deal!!! i pay over a dollar a bottle!! nice snag!



runningwolf gave me the heads up about a winery that sells them at that price. Totally thankful for that one! Just wish they had more than 2 cases for sale!

There are a few bars around that save me bottles for free. One in particular has on average 8-12 bottles for me a week if I remember to go pick them up and they remember not to throw them to the recycling.

Paying for bottles is always worse than getting freebies but I want this next batch to match (for a wedding). I wish I had more wino friends to help me stock up!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

This fall the Western Pa union (yuck..I hate unions) will have to come up with lots of primaries and get their juice, used bottles and wine tastings.


----------



## Wade E

Wow, all the wineries I go to give the bottles to me free although $4 aint no bad deal either!


----------



## Runningwolf

Yeah they are charge 2 bucks a case here BUT.....do your wineries offer free tastings. Also the one I turned Daisey on to lines about 30 bottles up on the bar and you help yourself. You don't even ask can I try this and can i try that. You help yourself. It also works for them as you end up trying more stuff and also buying more.


----------



## Tom

Today I continued to make a waterfall for my KOI pond. Looks like I need to thin them out as there are 20 "new" ones.


----------



## Wade E

Oh man, I love those. I would like to see the pics when you are done with it!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Today I continued to make a waterfall for my KOI pond. Looks like I need to thin them out as there are 20 "new" ones.



Tom that a really cool hobby. I got out of it about ten years ago. I use to give seminars on water gardening at garden centers here and in Pittsburgh when I was into it. I am helping a friend put one in now. My wife keeps asking for one but I am not ready to get back into it again yet. Before we met I had four ponds going at my old house. I also had 20 aquariums at the time also.I had propagated over 100 aquatic plants and use to breed fish also. All of that humidity is not good for a house.


----------



## Daisy317

Runningwolf said:


> Yeah they are charge 2 bucks a case here BUT.....do your wineries offer free tastings. Also the one I turned Daisey on to lines about 30 bottles up on the bar and you help yourself. You don't even ask can I try this and can i try that. You help yourself. It also works for them as you end up trying more stuff and also buying more.



It was definitely an experience! *hiccup*


----------



## arcticsid

Dan, I realize your winters are different but what happens in the fall? Do you need to scoop em up and bring them inside or just have a BBQ?

If I lived somewhere warmer I could really be intersested in these ponds. The guy I built with here has a brother in Indiana and that is what they specialize in.

Cool sheet for sure. Some of the photos I seen were just gorgeous.


----------



## Tom

The Koi hibernate on the bottom of the pond in the winter.There are heaters preventing it to totally freze over. All you need is a small opening. I have about 1600 gallon pond. I have about 20 large Koi and Comets ranging fron 6-18". Now the (some) fish got together and gave birth to about 20 more. Now what to do...


----------



## jeepingchick

sell those bad boys on CL and buy some more wine stuff with the profit  we have a pond.....its not in the ground yet but we got it LOL!!!! i need a pump n filter and all the accesories, but dangit i got the pond LMAO!!


----------



## Runningwolf

I put a floating heater in mine from Tractor Supply. It was meant for water troughs for cattle to keep it from freezing so they could get water. I would cut off all my plants and sink the pots top the bottom of the pond and the fish would stay there also. I had koi and shubunkins.


----------



## Tom

jeepingchick said:


> sell those bad boys on CL and buy some more wine stuff with the profit  we have a pond.....its not in the ground yet but we got it LOL!!!! i need a pump n filter and all the accesories, but dangit i got the pond LMAO!!


Gee I should have thought of that. I have a 2900GPH pump to myfilter which goes to the waterfall. So far today its 50% done. Pix to follow..Nice flow and just laid river rock in the waterfall.


----------



## ffemt128

I racked off my apple wine and added an fpac to it. It tasted a little off still so I checked the acidity. It needs to be lowered I think. It was coming out at .84 my last batch was right around .70. I'll stop by the brew place tuesday and get what is needed to lower. I think it will have good flavor once the bite is gone from it. (very tart tasting).

I moved my Green apple reisling to storage in the basement with the rest of the stock. It's getting low down there.


----------



## Wade E

I just put the Magic hat #9 into its keg and started my last kit which is an Amber Cervesa. Basically a Dos Equis. Smells really good already and it just started boiling.


----------



## Daisy317

Just washed and peeled labels off 46 bottles... ugh...

I need to start giving my friends incentives for giving me bottles with the labels already off!

I'm taking a well deserved break... still have a dozen or so 1.5s to go...


----------



## Julie

Daisy317 said:


> Just washed and peeled labels off 46 bottles... ugh...
> 
> I need to start giving my friends incentives for giving me bottles with the labels already off!
> 
> I'm taking a well deserved break... still have a dozen or so 1.5s to go...



Hi Daisy,

I offered people I worked with for every 12 bottles I would give them a bottle of my wine. It was well worth it, I did not specify cleaned but you can.


----------



## Daisy317

Julie said:


> Hi Daisy,
> 
> I offered people I worked with for every 12 bottles I would give them a bottle of my wine. It was well worth it, I did not specify cleaned but you can.



That is a good idea. I was thinking of doing something similar but couldn't decide on a good number. A case of clean empties for 1 full bottle is a good deal if you ask me!

I can imagine myself printing "coffee club" type cards that I'll punch every time they cash in a good bottle


----------



## ffemt128

I did basically the same for my sisters neighbor. She gave me 5 cases (2 from her and 3 from a wine tasting she went to) and I took her up 2 bottles of wine. I told her I would get her a few more shortly after I get some more ready. End of May should work out well for restocking..


----------



## Torch404

DD and I started some seeds for the garden that we'll be putting in the next couple days. Rather then break my hen of being broody I just got her some fertile eggs to sit on. We'll see what kinda mama she is. Planning to start my Shitaki wine tonight.


----------



## marly

Daisy317 said:


> Just washed and peeled labels off 46 bottles... ugh...
> 
> I need to start giving my friends incentives for giving me bottles with the labels already off!
> 
> I'm taking a well deserved break... still have a dozen or so 1.5s to go...



i get my bottles at the bottle exchange depot .15 each.peeling labels is soo tiring.you really deserve a glass of wine to remind yourself why you do it.lol maybe i'll try the friends thing as well.seems a good idea.


----------



## jeepingchick

oh wow, i need a bottle exchange !!!


----------



## Tom

Today I bottled 12 gallons of Pear.


----------



## Daisy317

I just transferred my wine to the secondary... My plan for the rest of the day is doctor's appointment and then return home to start blueberry wine in the primary. 

I wanted to start concord but the boyfriend protested... and offered to buy me another carboy if I wait a week for this one to transfer before I start my batch from juice. (I only have 2 carboys at the moment because HE broke 2 of my glass ones... and one is currently occupied for the next month or so)


----------



## whine4wine

Yesterday I flew over Leanne's house.
I waved,did you see me?

Actually we did fly over England yesterday morning. We were on our way to Paris, and then transfered planes and went to Nurenburg.

We are spend the week in Germany visiting our daughter and SIL. He is stationed here.
Today we went to Rothenburg. Saw some really neat scenery, its an old walled city ...very cool. 

Do we have any German members here? 

We will be leaving Sun, sort of a short trip..lots of fun


----------



## St Allie

whine4wine said:


> Yesterday I flew over Leanne's house.
> I waved,did you see me?
> 
> Actually we did fly over England yesterday morning. We were on our way to Paris, and then transfered planes and went to Nurenburg.
> 
> We are spend the week in Germany visiting our daughter and SIL. He is stationed here.
> Today we went to Rothenburg. Saw some really neat scenery, its an old walled city ...very cool.
> 
> Do we have any German members here?
> 
> We will be leaving Sun, sort of a short trip..lots of fun




Sounds awesome..

photos please!!

Allie


----------



## jeepingchick

went to the LBS today! had to get new yeast for the blackberry wine. it is refusing to start up!!! so i tossed in some more yeast a bit ago. fingers crossed!! its been at 1.09 for days


----------



## IQwine

Tom said:


> Today I bottled 12 gallons of Pear.




I am tired just reading this post.  Whew !!


----------



## Runningwolf

IQwine said:


> I am tired just reading this post.  Whew !!



Ditto. Ran lots of errands and did some landscaping


----------



## Daisy317

Today I finally started a 6 gal batch of blueberry wine 

So now... I have PROGRESS! Things in the primary... Things in the secondary... WOO for accomplishing something!


----------



## IQwine

I think you are hooked... time to buy more carboys !


----------



## Daisy317

IQwine said:


> I think you are hooked... time to buy more carboys !



I have a 6 gal BB ready for this one. I think I'm gonna take Allie's advice and try a few small 1 gal fresh fruit batches for my next project.


----------



## Tom

Tom said:


> Today I continued to make a waterfall for my KOI pond. Looks like I need to thin them out as there are 20 "new" ones.


Well I finally got a picture


----------



## Runningwolf

very nice Tom.


----------



## WhineMaker

Very cool Tom! 

Tonight I transferred my second batch of Skeeter Pee to a 5.25 Gal water bottle..


----------



## Wade E

Beautiful Tom, a few drinks in the summer on the deck listening to that would be a great day! Id sure enjoy the crap out of it! Watched a movie and designed a label for my wifes new batch of wine for the summer. An Orchard Breezin Strawberry Riesling that just got bottled on Saturday. Ill be starting another for her to have some variety which is a Pom. Wildberry Zin, both have the abv upped to 10.5%


----------



## Tom

On the other end there are 2 Bistro tables and chairs. This is where SWMBO and our daughter drink 2 bottles of wine in the evening looking over the Koi Pond.


----------



## marly

made 120 kaiser rolls and 12 loaves of bread.getting ready for the fishing season .i could use that beautiful pond and a glass of wine right now!!


----------



## Wade E

Home made bread yummmmmmm!


----------



## Runningwolf

marly said:


> made 120 kaiser rolls and 12 loaves of bread.getting ready for the fishing season .i could use that beautiful pond and a glass of wine right now!!



wow thats a lot of bait!


----------



## jeepingchick

Ive died  ok i just feel as if i have!! i push mowed alot of our yard....dang rider is broken  ill have the best but on the block by end of summer tho!!!!


----------



## Daisy317

jeepingchick said:


> Ive died  ok i just feel as if i have!! i push mowed alot of our yard....dang rider is broken  ill have the best but on the block by end of summer tho!!!!



Just make sure if you die by the end of the summer that they turn you over in the coffin so everyone can pay their proper respects to your new rump

  ​


----------



## jeepingchick

hells ya ill even make em bury me in shorty shorts LOL!!! seriously tho, i still need to weed the beds.......im gonna die


----------



## xanxer82

Don't die you've gotta come to the Western PA meetup thingy


----------



## jeepingchick

xanxer82 said:


> Don't die you've gotta come to the Western PA meetup thingy



Rut Roh!! Peer pressure has started LOL!


----------



## xanxer82

So today, I started my dandelion wine must. Then I cut the lawns and did some dishes.
And cooked some dinner. Now, I'm gonna sit on my bum and relax.


----------



## marly

Runningwolf said:


> wow thats a lot of bait!



the fish really go for kaiser roll sandwiches ha ha ha.


----------



## Runningwolf

Daisy317 said:


> Just make sure if you die by the end of the summer that they turn you over in the coffin so everyone can pay their proper respects to your new rump
> 
> ​



Please ensure all of the wine is bottled first so we have some to enjoy at the wake!


----------



## Runningwolf

Weeded and pruned the heath and heather bed and spread 2 yards of mulch on it.


----------



## ffemt128

Just got home from various Borough Council meetings that started at 4:30, enjoying a glass of wine before going to bed. Tommorrow I will move 5 pallets of pavers for my patio tomorrow.


----------



## jeepingchick

Runningwolf said:


> Please ensure all of the wine is bottled first so we have some to enjoy at the wake!



pppffffttttt  heck no!! yall know more than i do!! bottle it urself at the wake!!! LMAO!!!! whatever u bottle u can bring home with u as my parting gift LMAO!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Waited for pavers to be delivered. Went and picked up 1 1/2 ton of 1B limestone and then moved 450 sq feet of pavers from the front of the driveway to the back yard so that I can begin to work on the patio this weekend and so that my wife had a place to park when she gets home from work. Racked, stabilized and back sweetened the Pee. Tonight I will unload the gravel from the truck. Whooo Hooo fuin filled day. 


I'm getting to old for this.....


----------



## jeepingchick

heck doug, im too old to READ all that!!! man ur a glutton for punishment huh!!


----------



## NSwiner

A little less running around then yesterday but still didn't get anything done around the house today . I'm glad I took the time to have lunch with my friend that lost her husband a month ago . Man why don't we visit our friends as much as we used to ,just because we post things on Facebook is no excuse not to call our friends & visit in person .


----------



## Wade E

Probably because were to busy typing here!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Today has been a little busier than usual. I mailed my taxes off... Yeah, Yeah, I know. But I believe in the 3 P's of tax preparation, Procrastinate, Procrastinate, Procrastiate!
Then I helped in my mothers yard with the million bushels of oak leaves.
Finally time for myself.
I racked my skeeter pee and backsweetened and also did the same with some strawberry jam.
Finally while cooking dinner for the wife, I talked everything over with a bottle of Merlot.


----------



## Tom

Well I finally finished the waterfall. Got 1/2 ton of river rock to go around the water fall. One by one had to be placed not dumped. 
Then did brakes on my car. Some day off.. LOL


----------



## jeepingchick

wow yall have been busy!!!

i just worked then went to softball practice with ym daughter!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom were you able to collect the rocks or did you have to purchase them. We try to collect them whenever possible in the creeks around here for landscaping projects but also end up buying some also.


----------



## Daisy317

Speaking of finding rocks and such... The boyfriend was out in the yard trying to start our garden and kept striking rocks... BIG rocks... Here they're old barn type foundation stones in the ground from a long forgotten house or something from back in the day... Needless to say there are a LOT of those rocks out there and the garden has taken another "direction"

  ​


----------



## jeepingchick

oh wow!! excavate n see if u find cool suff!!! id so have to!


----------



## Wade E

My yard is full of rocks also as this whole turn is basically a swamp and is all fill.


----------



## Torch404

Spent the day removing caulking, prepping, cleaning, cleaning 1/3rd of the way into running the caulking I run out. AHHHH tomorrow I guess. Was hoping to make it a one day project so I could get back to the garden.


----------



## ffemt128

jeepingchick said:


> heck doug, im too old to READ all that!!! man ur a glutton for punishment huh!!



It was a mere 11,700 lbs of pavers that were moved. Sad thing I get to touch them all again at least one more time over the course of the next week. I'm paying for it today and Advil is not helping much. It will be worth it in the end, we will have a nice area to sit and enjoy a glass of wine.


----------



## Julie

Today I am off after a rough week, or maybe weird week at work. Monday morning the superintendent calls me and the PR/BRD Sec into his office. He shows me this picture frame he bought for $3 that he wants me to buy so we can put the board members picture in them. He also tells us he wants the past superintendent's pictures to be moved to a different wall. Well it took about an hour for Jason and I to explain to him those frames are too tacky we need better ones. Then I spend the afternoon researching where we bought the past superintendent's frames. Tuesday I find the company and they tell me they cost $105, well the superintendent has a heart attack on that cost and says no. So now Jason and I drop everything we are doing and spend Tuesday afternoon our shopping for picture frames because we have to have this done by Friday. We find them, I buy what we need and head back to the office. By now it is at the end of the day so I clean up my desk and go home. Wednesday morning Jason and I call in maintenance and spend another half hour figuring out where everything is to go. So around 11 Jason and I go in to see the superintendent and tell him that we got everything done and all pictures will be hung in the appropiate places by Friday afternoon. He looks at us and says "I hate to bust your bubble but the board president does not want the board pictures hung on the wall and since this is the second time she told me this I don't think we should." We walked out of his office, around the corner, I fall against the wall with my finger pointed to my head and thumb moving as if I am pulling the trigger and Jason falls on the floor, legs bent, knees in the air with his hands around his throat. The assistant superintendent walks around the corner sees us and says with a smile "Ah you guys just came out of Frank's office" and walks past us. I looked at Jason and said "I'm taking Friday off." So I did.


----------



## NSwiner

Enjoy your day off Julie . Today hubby and me are going to Halifax to see if I can find some sneakers for and to see if I can find a pair shoes for work that I can wear that won't make my feet hurt so bad . While we're there we should check out the wine store maybe buy a new kit . But before we go I we need to wait to see if our son's parcel is coming in the mail today ,I don't know why the post office gives you tracking numbers if they aren't going to scan it so a person can track it  .


----------



## Daisy317

Julie said:


> ...We walked out of his office, around the corner, I fall against the wall with my finger pointed to my head and thumb moving as if I am pulling the trigger and Jason falls on the floor, legs bent, knees in the air with his hands around his throat. The assistant superintendent walks around the corner sees us and says with a smile "Ah you guys just came out of Frank's office" and walks past us. I looked at Jason and said "I'm taking Friday off." So I did.



  ​
I would have probably been banging my head against that wall...


----------



## Daisy317

NSwiner said:


> Enjoy your day off Julie . Today hubby and me are going to Halifax to see if I can find some sneakers for and to see if I can find a pair shoes for work that I can wear that won't make my feet hurt so bad . While we're there we should check out the wine store maybe buy a new kit . But before we go I we need to wait to see if our son's parcel is coming in the mail today ,I don't know why the post office gives you tracking numbers if they aren't going to scan it so a person can track it  .



I'm also awaiting the arrival of a parcel... Only mine is coming via UPS! 

Probably won't be here until 5 tonight with my luck... ugh! Anticipation!!!


----------



## Julie

Well I think I am going to go shopping ............... for myself, WooHoo and then Fieldhouse for dinner and drinks


----------



## Green Mountains

Today is my second day off in a row. (Retail Management so that's almost never the case).

I'd have mentioned it yesterday but didn't want to jinx it. Last time I mentioned this the night closer called out sick and I was the only one who could cover. (I'm really pushing it by even posting this so wish me luck).

Today we'll head over to New Hampshire for some tax free shopping....it's only 30 minutes away for us. We'll grab some sushi for lunch at a teriffic Japanese steak house.

Later we're off to a friends house for dinner....we're bringing store bought wine and sangria that we're going to make out of one of our Orchard Breezin kits that is really sweet.


We've been instructed to bring the bathing suits as Hot Tubbin' is on the agenda.


----------



## WhineMaker

In Williamsburg VA today... Going to the Williamsburg Winery, and then Williamsburg Alewerks.. Forecast is for 92F today!! Lot better than the 48F and rain at home. Got here in just under 8 hours last night, not much traffic at all.. Looking forward to the tours today! Anyone ever see My Cousin Vinny?? Remember the hotel he stayed at where the train went thru every night at 5:00am?? Yeah, pretty much the same as the hotel we are in.. We are at a Country Inn & Suites, and 2 freight trains woke us up last night!! One about 2:00am and the other about 3:00am. 


Vinny Gambini: Does that freight train come through here at 5:00 A.M. every morning? 
Hotel Clerk: No, sir, it's very unusual. 

Vinny Gambini: [the next day, after Vinny was awakened by the train] Yesterday you told me that freight train hardly ever comes through here at 5:00 A.M. in the morning. 
Hotel Clerk: I know. She's supposed to come through at ten after 4:00.


----------



## Runningwolf

Made three trips to Agway this morning for mulch. Put down six yards worth. Gardens are about 1/3 done now. Also cut the grass and spread an insecticide on the lawn and in the gardens. Finished just in time for the rain!We need it pretty bad here. Calling for the sn** word for this weekend. That would suck but its a lot better than a killer frost.


----------



## ffemt128

Working today, then going for more gravel after work. Calling for mid 50's here I think this weekend. Don't you dare mention the "S" word.....


----------



## wyntheef

Starting this.


GEWURZTRAMINER SELECTION ORIGINAL 15L WINE KIT


----------



## Wade E

Packing up my tools in the car in a bit for a full days side job tomorrow which will give me enough money to buy my Barley crusher and Beersmith.  That should be my last investment for brewing beer besides supplies!


----------



## NSwiner

wyntheef said:


> Starting this.
> 
> 
> GEWURZTRAMINER SELECTION ORIGINAL 15L WINE KIT



Have you made this kit before ? We did & really liked it .


----------



## wyntheef

NSwiner said:


> Have you made this kit before ? We did & really liked it .



Nope. First time and looking forward to it. I asked for something fruity and not a lot of sweet, and it was recommended by someone at the online store. Supposedly very popular, but glad to hear your recommendation anyways.

steve


----------



## Wade E

I just got back from my side job and should have charged my wifes friend a lot more! I did 2 other floors in her house and both floors before were nasty and riddled with staples and foam padding so before leaving last time I asked her to actually prep the floor for me like pulling up all the staples and she said she would and when I got there it was worse then ever, if she was not my wifes freind I would have turned around and walked out bu being as this was her freind and the last floor to be done I let it slide. I spent about 2 extra hours just cleaning up before actually getting to do what I was there for!


----------



## rodo

Wade 
I can definitely sympathise with you. Situations like that burn my "butt"


----------



## jeepingchick

Racked wine to carboy , ran to store with hubby, and then GNO!!!! went to see death at a funeral, and had a few drinks after with firends , was wonderful!! 

hubby went to a HAM fest this morning and for same crazy reason came home with not 1, not 2, but 3!!! giger counters........why did we even need one??? because when the world comes to an end we must know where it is safe to live ***rolls eyes***


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> I just got back from my side job and should have charged my wifes friend a lot more! I did 2 other floors in her house and both floors before were nasty and riddled with staples and foam padding so before leaving last time I asked her to actually prep the floor for me like pulling up all the staples and she said she would and when I got there it was worse then ever, if she was not my wifes freind I would have turned around and walked out bu being as this was her freind and the last floor to be done I let it slide. I spent about 2 extra hours just cleaning up before actually getting to do what I was there for!



Feel for you Wade, been there done that. Finally put my foot down. Really pi&^%$ you off when the people are capable too.


----------



## carmine

Wade E said:


> I just got back from my side job and should have charged my wifes friend a lot more! I did 2 other floors in her house and both floors before were nasty and riddled with staples and foam padding so before leaving last time I asked her to actually prep the floor for me like pulling up all the staples and she said she would and when I got there it was worse then ever, if she was not my wifes freind I would have turned around and walked out bu being as this was her freind and the last floor to be done I let it slide. I spent about 2 extra hours just cleaning up before actually getting to do what I was there for!



Thats the way these jobs are you always run into problems you give some body aprice . you think its going to take acertain amount of hours and you spend extra time to do the job right. you can't charge them more because you gave them a price. Unless you give them a written contract. where you write in if i run into certain problems there will be an extra charge. but it was your wifes friend so can't do that. The important thing is you made some extra money and it took a little longer to do. So maybe you next side job will be a breeze.
carmine


----------



## Daisy317

jeepingchick said:


> Racked wine to carboy , ran to store with hubby, and then GNO!!!! went to see death at a funeral, and had a few drinks after with firends , was wonderful!!
> 
> hubby went to a HAM fest this morning and *for same crazy reason came home with not 1, not 2, but 3!!! giger counters*........why did we even need one??? because when the world comes to an end we must know where it is safe to live ***rolls eyes***



BAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I'm sure that a geiger counter will be very helpful... and you can use your HAM to contact other people to start a new civilization in a safe place...

Now if you can just convince him to build a "fall out shelter"... then turn it into a wine cellar (because wine will be safer to drink than the water, of course)... 

Seriously girl, make this work for you! lmao


----------



## carmine

I can't believe my moron friend he broke another demi- jon full of wine yesterday. I told him to put those demis on rollers lastyear when he broke another demi- jon full of wine . Some people just donot listen they think they know every thing. I went there last night and brought over a 5 gallon bucket full of wine that was his any way that i fermented for him . I told him if he keeps the wine he should filter it because there glass inthe wine you think he will listen acourse not. I am definately not touching that wine when i go for a visit .
carmine


----------



## Wade E

What size Demi? Anyone I know? I know someone who had friends over last night!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeepingchick

Daisy317 said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I'm sure that a geiger counter will be very helpful... and you can use your HAM to contact other people to start a new civilization in a safe place...



he and his HAM buddies are mad at me because i have no interest in it, and wont get my license. they told me that when the world ends there will be no computers online to chat on.....i told them when the world comes to an end, there wont be any FCC either so who cares if im licensed!!! ohhhh the dirty looks LMAO!!! but no one could argue with me LMAO!!!! 

need to clean today, was up with reflux last ight and my allergies are kicking today so all i wanna do is lie around and whine LOL we shall see if it actually gets done ...


----------



## Wade E

Im doing nothing today, I have sore muscles where I never knew muscles existed! I can barely get out of my recliner.


----------



## Daisy317

I just finished transferring my blueberry wine from bucket to carboy. Now I need to make a final decision on what to start next.


----------



## deboard

Bought my black currant bushes yesterday, I planted them in a bed where I have two tomato plants I bought last week. Last year this was my garden, but this year I'm turning it into black currant and raspberry beds. I did plant these two tomatoes though. The temp got down to about 36 last night here, and the currants did fine, but now the tomatoes are all wilted. It didn't frost, so I'm wondering if currants and tomatoes don't get along? Not going to plant tomatoes there next year, but I got lazy this year.


----------



## Wade E

Ive been told that Black Currants are hardy to 28* and its gotten pretty close to that twice now and my currants are doing great. What type did you get, I have 5 Titanias and 13 Prince Consort.


----------



## deboard

I'm not sure of the specific variety. I searched several nurseries before finding one that had them. The tags just say "American Black Currant - Ribes Americanum". I picked out 6 of the healthiest looking ones. 5 of them have yellowish flowers on them.


----------



## Tom

Well I just got home from my Wine Club meeting @ Gino's. Pix to follow...


----------



## IQwine

We love pix

I am sure U had fun.......


----------



## carmine

Wade E said:


> What size Demi? Anyone I know? I know someone who had friends over last night!!!!!!!!



my friend in newtown .you don't know him . They were 14 gallon carboys


----------



## Wade E

Glad he wqasnt hurt trying to move it or something like that!


----------



## nrlightfoot

I just started 4 Chilean Juice buckets today, a Sauvignon Blanc, Cabernet Sauvignon, Malbec, and a Carmenere. 

I think my TA may be a little low, but I didn't adjust it at all because my PH levels were all 3.2 or 3.3 and I was afraid to make them too low. My TA levels were in the range of .42% to .51% if my calculations are right.

I used .2N NaOH to titrate a 15ml sample, and it used from 4.2 to 5.1 ml to reach a PH of 8.2. I'm not quite sure whether to try adjusting the levels or when I should do that, or which acid to use for that matter (acid blend or just one kind of acid?).


----------



## ffemt128

Here's what I worked on over the weekend. My son and I laid 450 sq ft of pavers. My AC unit will be disconnected today so I can finish up underneat it sometime this week.

New table and umbrella will be picked up this week, I'll get the rest of the junk from the yard over the weekend so we can start enjoying our new space.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug, Awesome job! It really came out nice and soo much less grass to cut!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, Awesome job! It really came out nice and soo much less grass to cut!



Thanks, it is alot less grass. I have a smaller patio by our fish pond so my back yard is more pavers than grass at this point. We never really used the deck because it was smaller.


----------



## Julie

Wow Doug,

That is REALLY nice


----------



## Wade E

Beautiful job! I did walkways when i moved nto this house and know that your back and a few other areas are feeling it! Its worth it in the en though! im going to grill some steaks right now and drink some homebrew!


----------



## midwestwine

Finishing packing for Italy hoping the airports there will open


----------



## carmine

ffemt128 said:


> Here's what I worked on over the weekend. My son and I laid 450 sq ft of pavers. My AC unit will be disconnected today so I can finish up underneat it sometime this week.
> 
> New table and umbrella will be picked up this week, I'll get the rest of the junk from the yard over the weekend so we can start enjoying our new space.



nice job they look almost like flagstone we dont have those pavers in ct. what did you use for a base to lay those on sand or stonedust. This is what i do for a living masonry we do alot of flagstone patios we lay them on a bed of stone dust walls and flagstone are very popular here in ct. carmine


----------



## Wade E

Carmine, do you also work with the cultured stone?


----------



## carmine

Wade E said:


> Carmine, do you also work with the cultured stone?



no wade i never used cultured stone we don't have a call for them. I've seen afew jobs that were done in cultured stone. cultured stone is good to use when you want to veneer a fire place that doesn;t have room for the real stone also good to use in an erea that not weight bearing.
carmine


----------



## Wade E

Id love to do my house over with that!


----------



## St Allie

very nice.. looks like you live on a really interesting street.. are the homes really old ones or modern homes made to look 'period'?

Allie


----------



## ffemt128

carmine said:


> nice job they look almost like flagstone we dont have those pavers in ct. what did you use for a base to lay those on sand or stonedust. This is what i do for a living masonry we do alot of flagstone patios we lay them on a bed of stone dust walls and flagstone are very popular here in ct. carmine



Thank you.

There is about 4-6" of 2B limestone and a 2" layer of 1B limestone that were both tamped with a vibrating plate tamper for about 2 hours. The actual pavers are set in a 1 3/8" layer of sand. All the pavers were tamped after being set.

The pavers are actually manufactured in Canada by a company called Techno-Bloc. The series we went with were Inca.

I really enjoyed the project, not only because it will give us a nice area to sit in the summer, but more so because my oldest son and I did it together.


----------



## ffemt128

St Allie said:


> very nice.. looks like you live on a really interesting street.. are the homes really old ones or modern homes made to look 'period'?
> 
> Allie



The homes in this area are all older. Our home was built in 1903, the house across the street (you can see it in the second picture) was built in 1898 and the house around the corner was built in 1856 to give you an idea how old the area is. Parts of our neighborhood is newer (40's and 50's) but for the most part it is old victorian style homes.

I've been in my home for almost 19 years now and grew up in the area. When we were looking for a home the choice wasn't a hard one to make as far as the area.


----------



## Mud

Buying goats.  What was I thinking?


----------



## jeepingchick

awwwwwwwww i want goats!!! even tho everytime i think of them i think of the Cake song hahahah! .......


----------



## Runningwolf

Mud said:


> Buying goats.  What was I thinking?



I ate enough goat when I was in Punta Cunta that I don't think I would want one now.


----------



## Green Mountains

Bottled 48 bottles of Lemon Wine and had a half gallon left over. Now going to ascertain what that half gallon will do to me.


----------



## Runningwolf

Getting roof replaced on house and just got back from the dentist.


----------



## Green Mountains

Runningwolf said:


> Getting roof replaced on house and just got back from the dentist.



Careful drinking your wine. I came home from the dentist a couple weeks ago after two fillings and promptly covered my white shirt with red wine as it drizzled out of my numb lips.


----------



## Runningwolf

Green Mountains said:


> Careful drinking your wine. I came home from the dentist a couple weeks ago after two fillings and promptly covered my white shirt with red wine as it drizzled out of my numb lips.



I understand that one LOL. Actually my dentist is also a very close friend and he got plastered Saturday at my house drinking my wine!


----------



## ffemt128

Green Mountains said:


> Bottled 48 bottles of Lemon Wine and had a half gallon left over. Now going to ascertain what that half gallon will do to me.



I would say that the 1/2 gallon of lemon wined will give you a new look on things, at least until the effects wear off.

Me right now, I'm sitting on the patio under the new umbrella (never had one before) watching my 3 y/o play in the sand box.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Just bottled some apple wine. Doug that umbrella will keep you cool this summer as you sip your wine.


----------



## jeepingchick

making me some "fruit snacks"  at least thats what i told the girl child as we cut up pinapple to go in the dehydrator!!! got a mango lined up next and some nanners to!! then gonna make some "fruit roll ups" cant wait till they are all done, gonna be yummy!!


----------



## arcticsid

Yummy, I love my dehydrator. Always wanted to try to make those fruit roll ups.

I like sguid jerky better, but dehydrated goat may be interesting too!


----------



## Torch404

I could use a goat. At least till my friend starts storing his riding lawn mower in my garage. 
Did a little work around the house (GAH dang ants) and need to check on my Shitaki wine and see if it is time to stabilize. Enjoying the holiday.


Troy what kind of dehydrator do you use. I'm thinking of cobbling together a DIY one if my garden takes off.


----------



## Wade E

Im sitting here playing battleship with my son.


----------



## arcticsid

Torch its just a round white one with about 5 racks. I have two of the same kind actually. I got both of them out of the dump.

I wouldn't try to make one, though you certainly could. Consistent temp and airflow are real important.

I think mine are a Harvest someting or another.

Actually an electric smoker(without the smoke) might work if you can keep the temp where you want. Speaking of gardedn not long ago I met a gal who was taking thin sliced zuchinni, dusting it with secret spices and dehydrating them. Damn good! Better than potatoe chips!

But, if I was you I would just buy one. You'll be surprised actually how much you use it.


----------



## Wade E

They are sold at Walmart very cheap!


----------



## jeepingchick

mines an oster . its a toster oven, fan oven, dehydrator and pizza (very small ones) !!! 
i LOVE IT!! got it at wally world for 80 bucks and it saves the counter space lemme tell ya!


----------



## Torch404

The nearest walmart is 2 hr's away, Target is the best we got here. There is not much big box stuff round here. They've been fight to keep home depot and wal mart out for years. From what I've read a passive flow box with some 100 watt light bulbs can be excellent at dehydrating large quantities.


----------



## arcticsid

Yes and no ohn, depends what your drying, with meat you want a pretty good temp, 150F for sure, veggies a little different. No question you could find the plans on line to give you some ideas on building one, but be careful with meat and fish.


----------



## NSwiner

Sitting here wishing it would stop raining I think today is like 5 days straight and they are calling for more the next couple of days . I can't even drink tonight because I'm taking some pain killers for my foot & leg plus i have to work in the morning .My stupid doctor better do something this time when I go in to see him Thursday . i need a new job also one that I can use my creative side and not just pour coffee all day .Alright I'm done b****ing for the night off to see how the Senators are doing now .


----------



## Dugger

Hmm - Sydney vs the Senators - Syd seems to be winning!!


----------



## Torch404

I'd build a smoker if I was doing meat or fish. This would be for whatever comes out of the garden. It's gotta stop raining long enough for me to put the garden in, so the dehydrator is a way in the future.


----------



## arcticsid

I'll take a look a little later John,see what I can find online for a design. Kinda interested myself now.

If its just for veggies it should be pretty simple to make. Like you said, some light bulbs and a small fan, even like one in this computer should be all it takes. I'm guessing for veggies maybe 110F or so would be all it would take as long as you had air circulation. Just for a dehydrater it wouldn't or shouldn't have to be to elaborate!

What kinda veggies suits your fancy?


----------



## Daisy317

I'm not feeling good at all today... So me and the cat are going to veg out on the couch all day... I haven't gotten a single productive thing done all day... ugh...


----------



## Maestro

Working and wasting time on the interwebz.


----------



## ffemt128

Sitting outside with my 3 y/o having a glass of chiante while she eats her ice cream from the ice cream man. Today was the first time he has been around this year.

Have meetings tonight so I'll be out most of the night.


----------



## Wade E

Sorry to her that Daisy, I just got 2 shots into my back to reduce the amount of inflamation between my discs! I think after I eat though Im going down to my cellar and label the 2 batches of wine that have been sitting there for 2 weeks, I usually do this the next day after corking them but back hasnt been doing good but its got to be done to clear out my room.


----------



## xanxer82

I'm sitting in the ER with the kid. They are testing him for appendicitis.


----------



## jeepingchick

sorry to hear yall are not well , i hope yall feel better , andxanxer, i hope ur kid just has a tummy ache or mild virus and not appendicitis. ill keep yall n my prayers!!

Oh Man am i in for it!! i was doing dishes, got the washer all loaded and damnit if it would not latch close!! i looked all over for a blockage...sides were clear , it haddnt wiggled loose...dishes were clear all showing was the black rubber leak guard (im guessing thats what that black seally thingy is)...i pushed , i shoved, i kicked , i yelled for hubby to come fix the damn thing!!!

he took it apart....cussed it...fussed over it....looked up.....what the hell is that nikki?!?(says he)...."what are you talking about, where are you looking"(says i).. there right there (points)(says he) "OH CRAP!" (says i).....there right where he is pointing is the ******* black plate from hell!!!! it had blended in whilst i was doing my check and i had over looked it!!!! 

sooooooo what do yall think that is gonna cost me?!?


----------



## Daisy317

...today was SUPPOSED to be a relaxing day...

BUT my cat just went into heat... and she sounds like a possessed pigeon (but at least she isn't wailing those deep lung MEOWS)... I really just want to lock her in the basement until she snaps out of it...


----------



## Wade E

Xanxer, howp all is well! Please expalin your username!


----------



## Runningwolf

Roofing crew finished my roof today, clock doctor came and serviced my grandfather clock, I put down two more yards of mulch and now sitting down with a glass of wine trying to figure out why my Niagara doesn't want to take off yet since Sunday!


----------



## Green Mountains

Twelve hundred and two...........


----------



## Maestro

........and three.......


----------



## Runningwolf

Racked 14 gallons of wine and cleaned seven cases of bottles today.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Racked 14 gallons of wine and cleaned seven cases of bottles today.


OK so,How much wine did you TASTE while racking 14 gallons?


----------



## Tom

Today I finished painting mthe concrete outside where today I put up my 12X12 aluminium screenhouse. Of yea I have cable and elec so I can watch the Phillies play.


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL...none, it was way too young. Went from primaries to secondaries. I was drinking a beer actually. Not quiet like when bottling and you have to take a sip out of bottles that are too full. Ooops did I admit that?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Today I finished painting mthe concrete outside where today I put up my 12X12 aluminium screenhouse. Of yea I have cable and elec so I can watch the Phillies play.



and a small fridg?


----------



## Wade E

Tom, did you run some underground lines from your tap to there also?


----------



## Tom

OK Dan & Wade,
LOL BUTT!, I am only steps away from my brewery (garage) and a fridge that I have 2 kegs. Inside my house I have a side by side fridge with TWO taps coming out the door.
So, YES I'm covered.
Next Saturday May 1st National Home Brew Day I plan on making up to 30 GALLONS of BEER weather perminting. Yea a drunk day. I will also bring some of my wine...


----------



## arcticsid

Tom, you make it sound so simple.

I thought everday was National Home Brew Day?


----------



## Leanne

I'm going dandelion hunting today. Tricky little devils but I'll wrestle them down.


----------



## Runningwolf

Looking forward to meeting Rodo this morning when he's in town then heading to Walkers again.


----------



## Wade E

30 gallons, good lord Tom! Ill probably brew something then also, dont have the need for anything so Ill probably go with a high gravity beer that needs some aging. Just want to run the new set up and try out the new Barley Crusher I bought for my birthday and give Beersmith a first run to try and figure it out.


----------



## NSwiner

Hope you to enjoy your visit Dan ,it's always nice ot meet the people from forums in person .

Today I have to deal with my gone bad Sparkling wine decide for sure which way I'm going with it . I might bottle a couple just to settle my curiousity of weather it will still work like the guy at the shop says ,doubt it but i always like to proof a man wrong so what the he!!  . I started another SP yesterday this time the slurry will be a mix cranberry/pom , white cranberry and white grape/pear combo wine I have going . BTW that combo is tasting delicious so far I'm calling it spring fever . Other then that I'm not doing to much need to stay of my sore foot & leg . It's sunny but not that warm here right now but if it warms up I might just sit on the deck all afternoon and enjoy some of our wine .


----------



## Leanne

What happened to your foot/leg? Are you ok?


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> 30 gallons, good lord Tom! Ill probably brew something then also, dont have the need for anything so Ill probably go with a high gravity beer that needs some aging. Just want to run the new set up and try out the new Barley Crusher I bought for my birthday and give Beersmith a first run to try and figure it out.




think I'm OBSESSED??
I didn't mean to embarrass you into making a brew.. LOL


----------



## myakkagldwngr

For the past week on and off, I've been raking up all the leaves in my mother's yard. Anything to make her happy at 81. Now today is haul them off day.
I hope that I finish in time to go and find some elderflowers. Luc has me dying to try some. I know there are plenty blooming around here.
Big thing will be if I can manage an empty carboy when they are ready for it.


----------



## NSwiner

Leanne said:


> What happened to your foot/leg? Are you ok?



Yeah I'll be ok I have arthritis in foot and I had a cyst on top of my foot that finally broke went through my whole foot . The doc told me not to worry it will just break up more & go away ,well it's not .I was to him on Thursday and all he did was give me an anti inflammatory thats not doing anything for it ,I know it's only a couple of days but it's getting worse instead of better . My whole foot/leg feels like when your hand falls asleep and the pain you get from that . If it worse tomorrow I'll go to ER maybe they will atleast Xray it .  That he won't listen to me .


----------



## NSwiner

Wade is Brewsmith a system of keeping track of your beer recipes & how you made them ?


----------



## Wade E

It is a computer program that does everything, it keeps track of all recipes, it helps by evaluating you brewing efficiency so that you get better results, it keeps a running inventory of what you have on hand, it can convert recipes you find on the net from all extract to all grain or anything in between. It can do just about anything a brewer would want like also checking to see if you are in the guidelines of color or IBU's (International Bittering Units) Its a little great program but Ive yet to figure it all out.


----------



## Leanne

NSwiner said:


> Yeah I'll be ok I have arthritis in foot and I had a cyst on top of my foot that finally broke went through my whole foot . The doc told me not to worry it will just break up more & go away ,well it's not .I was to him on Thursday and all he did was give me an anti inflammatory thats not doing anything for it ,I know it's only a couple of days but it's getting worse instead of better . My whole foot/leg feels like when your hand falls asleep and the pain you get from that . If it worse tomorrow I'll go to ER maybe they will atleast Xray it .  That he won't listen to me .



Oh no! Do have antibiotics? Even natural ones would help. Geeze, some docs just make me mad!


----------



## NSwiner

Wade E said:


> It is a computer program that does everything, it keeps track of all recipes, it helps by evaluating you brewing efficiency so that you get better results, it keeps a running inventory of what you have on hand, it can convert recipes you find on the net from all extract to all grain or anything in between. It can do just about anything a brewer would want like also checking to see if you are in the guidelines of color or IBU's (International Bittering Units) Its a little great program but Ive yet to figure it all out.



Wow that sounds like a great program for people like you that makes your beer that way .Seems like someone put alot of work into setting it up .


----------



## NSwiner

Julie I don't want to try anything else at this time because when I go back I wnat to say I did what you told me so try something different now . I was going to get some Tylenol with codene in it but thought that might mask a bigger problem .Plus I have to drive my son to a guitar jam session with his friend later & I forget how I react to that Tylenol .


----------



## Runningwolf

Rodo stop by while in town to see his son at school. Very nice visit and it is so awesome to meet other wine makers on this forum in person! Really looking forward to our gathering at Julies this summer!


----------



## Wade E

Awesome, did you guys do some serious exchanging?


----------



## Runningwolf

Oh Yeah! It was nice. Now if I could only get Rod to build me a wine making area like he has at his house all will be well! Can't wait for the flea market at Julie's. Which does remind me I have a large wine transfer pump I have never used I want to sell. I'll post it later where it belongs.


----------



## xanxer82

NSwiner said:


> Julie I don't want to try anything else at this time because when I go back I wnat to say I did what you told me so try something different now . I was going to get some Tylenol with codene in it but thought that might mask a bigger problem .Plus I have to drive my son to a guitar jam session with his friend later & I forget how I react to that Tylenol .



Go get a second opinion


----------



## Julie

NSwiner said:


> Julie I don't want to try anything else at this time because when I go back I wnat to say I did what you told me so try something different now . I was going to get some Tylenol with codene in it but thought that might mask a bigger problem .Plus I have to drive my son to a guitar jam session with his friend later & I forget how I react to that Tylenol .



Gee, what did I say??????? :< I'm only on my second glass of pear wine that we bottled today and it doesn't have that much alcohol to it but I don't remember telling you to try anything.


----------



## Leanne

Julie said:


> Gee, what did I say??????? :< I'm only on my second glass of pear wine that we bottled today and it doesn't have that much alcohol to it but I don't remember telling you to try anything.



LMAO. I think she meant me Julie.


----------



## Zoogie

Today started 6 gal of pumpkin 3 gal of (blackberry/rasberry/cherry) also picked LOT of dandelions ...hope its a good wine its a pita cleaning them lol


----------



## Wade E

Julie, you are a trouble maker and Im going to have to.................... just kidding but I bet you were thinking what the heck now!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Sure is quiet in here with Nikki away at Girl Scout camp. I know she had wifi so either her battery died or the girls hid her Iphone.


----------



## jeepingchick

HAHHAHAHAH DAN!!! no battery is fine......u think i didnt bring a charger??? LOL and ive got a droid and not an iPhone but ill let all that slip if you will just.........come KILL ME!!!! oh godpleasekilmenow!!!!!!! and the children are acting fine........*rolling eys* people at 6 flags SUCK and are rude as hell but what ever!!! i can not wait to get home tommorw, gonna stop by n see lurkers friend to pick up the barrels on the way home YAY!!! 

oh an my child is a wuss and wuddnt ride coaster with me *sniffle* 

did i ask to be killed?? um ya KILL ME!!! or at least bring me BEER/ WINE/ or JACK!!!! oh damn being sober sucks ATM.....


----------



## arcticsid

yay for you Nikki, I hope you can explain to the hubbie why of a sudden you went from buckets to barrels! Gonna be hard to hide that under the counter! ROTF!

You need to explain it was for his beer making! Thats about as a good of an excuse as I can come up with at a moments notice!

Brew on girl!!!
(P.S. hot Marshmallows burn like hell on your skin, and are tough on clothes too) 

ROTFLMAO


----------



## rodo

> Rodo stop by while in town to see his son at school. Very nice visit and it is so awesome to meet other wine makers on this forum in person! Really looking forward to our gathering at Julies this summer!




It was Great to meet Dan yesterday. Wish it could have been longer. I too am looking forward to the gathering at Julies.


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Julie, you are a trouble maker and Im going to have to.................... just kidding but I bet you were thinking what the heck now!!!!!!



What? You going to put me in the corner with Nikki?


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> What? You going to put me in the corner with Nikki?



Nikki seems to enjoy the corner. I think she has a secret stash there hiding there.


----------



## ffemt128

*Dont ask me how*

I managed to lose the lid to my primary somewhere between transferring my Black Raspberry Merlot from the primary to the secondary last on the 10th and now. How in the world can anyone loose a 16" diameter white lid with a grommet hole in it? I'm loosing my mind.


----------



## Leanne

ffemt128 said:


> I managed to lose the lid to my primary somewhere between transferring my Black Raspberry Merlot from the primary to the secondary last on the 10th and now. How in the world can anyone loose a 16" diameter white lid with a grommet hole in it? I'm loosing my mind.



I've actually done this too! Unbelievable. I found it eventually behind the microwave!


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> I managed to lose the lid to my primary somewhere between transferring my Black Raspberry Merlot from the primary to the secondary last on the 10th and now. How in the world can anyone loose a 16" diameter white lid with a grommet hole in it? I'm loosing my mind.



I'm thinking you are headed to the corner with Nikki. Did you look behind the cabinet that you bought to store you wine in?


----------



## NSwiner

Julie said:


> Gee, what did I say??????? :< I'm only on my second glass of pear wine that we bottled today and it doesn't have that much alcohol to it but I don't remember telling you to try anything.



LMAO like leanne said I meant her sorry  I did say I was in pain . I think I would like to try some pear wine I like different wines that have the pear flavour to them . OH my , so many I want to try and make this year .
So far today my leg isn't as bad as yesterday maybe it's still numb from the 2 bottles of wine I drank last night . Good thing I didn't take any pain pills . I wish I lived closer cause i would definitely love to go meet some of you at Julie's this summer .


----------



## Julie

NSwiner said:


> LMAO like leanne said I meant her sorry  I did say I was in pain . I think I would like to try some pear wine I like different wines that have the pear flavour to them . OH my , so many I want to try and make this year .
> So far today my leg isn't as bad as yesterday maybe it's still numb from the 2 bottles of wine I drank last night . Good thing I didn't take any pain pills . I wish I lived closer cause i would definitely love to go meet some of you at Julie's this summer .



LOL, well my pear wine isn't too bad, it is a light flavor wine. I think the next batch is going to be a mixture of different types of pears. I was given 20# of bartlett's and I made a 3 gallon batch from it and I think the flavor could have been a little stronger.

Well Darlene maybe the next meeting will be at your house


----------



## NSwiner

Julie said:


> Well Darlene maybe the next meeting will be at your house



Sounds fine to me I love company and lots of it .


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> I'm thinking you are headed to the corner with Nikki. Did you look behind the cabinet that you bought to store you wine in?



As long as I get some of the secret stash....


----------



## jeepingchick

LOL yall!!! and no im not sharing my stasch LMAO!!! MY CORNER **Stamps Foot** ALL MINE!!! LOL

all kidding aside ijust got back from our trip..the adults i had the unpleasure of bunking with are forever in my *never again* file.....MORONS! ever been around someone who knew EVERY THING about EVERYTHING and no matter who was telling the story, her story was always better!! OMG! lemme tell ya, shes lucky i had no weapons, and i was miserable there was no booze!!!
oh well had a great trip home and im glad to be home and showered!!


----------



## Leanne

Awwww. Nikki. Just shake it all off and hit the wine!


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> LOL yall!!! and no im not sharing my stasch LMAO!!! MY CORNER **Stamps Foot** ALL MINE!!! LOL
> 
> all kidding aside ijust got back from our trip..the adults i had the unpleasure of bunking with are forever in my *never again* file.....MORONS! ever been around someone who knew EVERY THING about EVERYTHING and no matter who was telling the story, her story was always better!! OMG! lemme tell ya, shes lucky i had no weapons, and i was miserable there was no booze!!!
> oh well had a great trip home and im glad to be home and showered!!



Nikki it was an attitude adjustment. Just to let you know any big screw ups it won't be the corner...we're sending you back to camp for the weekend!


----------



## jeepingchick

Runningwolf said:


> Just to let you know any big screw ups it won't be the corner...we're sending you back to camp for the weekend!



***shudders*** can i go with just the kids and leave the moms behind???? the kids were great!!


----------



## marly

racked shiraz wine and am cooking a pot of snow crab. like the crab but hate shelling them !!


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> LOL yall!!! and no im not sharing my stasch LMAO!!! MY CORNER **Stamps Foot** ALL MINE!!! LOL
> 
> all kidding aside ijust got back from our trip..the adults i had the unpleasure of bunking with are forever in my *never again* file.....MORONS! ever been around someone who knew EVERY THING about EVERYTHING and no matter who was telling the story, her story was always better!! OMG! lemme tell ya, shes lucky i had no weapons, and i was miserable there was no booze!!!
> oh well had a great trip home and im glad to be home and showered!!



Oh I know what you are saying, been there done that. You need to have a boy and get involved with the boy scouts, they don't have a problem with drinking after you get the boys all tucked into their tents. It is scout master time then!


----------



## Daisy317

Just degassed a batch of wine... It took FOREVER even with the drill... 

I'm so glad the draft is done... My TV will be free to watch other things now. (yes, I have more than one TV and "could" watch something else)


----------



## Wade E

Thats 1 reason lots of us have electric vacuum pumps!


----------



## ffemt128

Can I come out of the corner? I found my lid....


----------



## jeepingchick

ffemt128 said:


> Can I come out of the corner? I found my lid....



you can only come out if u tell us where it was found!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Yup! was it right where you left it?


----------



## Daisy317

Runningwolf said:


> Yup! was it right where you left it?



I hate when that happens...

I spent 20 mins looking for my drill... which was sitting on a shelf in my wine room the whole *$&#^ time...


----------



## ffemt128

jeepingchick said:


> you can only come out if u tell us where it was found!!



Well since you won't share your stash I guess I'll tell. It fell down behind the box on the table where I keep the primarys in the basement. I thought the box was going to eat it but alas it was just hiding it from me...So in short, yes it was right where I left it.

In my defense, I thought I left it on the counter in the kitchen though.....


----------



## Butler

I'm excited to say that I degassed my first batch of wine this past weekend. Woohoo! I'm one step closer to bottling!
I feel like I did a good job but it was a lot of work.
I was breaking a sweat before I was finished!
Obviously, I haven't purchased the drill attachment just yet but can see where it would be a big help.

I had foam all over my carboy and on the floor!
Is this normal?

Wade- You made a comment about an "electric vacuum pump" above.
Tell me more!!!


----------



## St Allie

Butler said:


> I had foam all over my carboy and on the floor!
> Is this normal?
> 
> Wade- You made a comment about an "electric vacuum pump" above.
> Tell me more!!!



vacuum pump will prevent that happening.. Wade is an expert here with one of those.

I'm just heading off to the gym.. winter eating is showing on my waistline already... need to stop enjoying my food and get back to carrot sticks and tinned tuna...

Allie


----------



## Wade E

I and lots of us are using electric aspirator pumps bought on Ebay for usually under $100 shipped. With these pumps you can degas your wine easily and know when its done due to it having a gauge on it. You can also simply rack your win e up, down or horizontally without ever having to lift a full carboy again. You can also filter your wine with the purchase of a whole house filter at any home improvement store for about $25 and lat but not least you can bottle your wine very easily with the purchase of a Buon Vino Automatic Auto Bottle Gravity Filler. I can bottle a 6 gallon batch of wine in approx 12 minutes including corking with a floor corker with this set up. Heres a pic of a wine gettig racked over from 1 carboy to another using my pump.


----------



## ffemt128

I just found out that my old neightbor owns a winery in Carnegie, PA. It is Kavic Winery . I'll have to stop by and see him on Saturday or Sunday. Haven't seen him in years...


----------



## ohbeary

As far as I'm aware there is no limit here in UK, you just can't sell it or give it away, and there are restrictions on how far your family extends, spouse's and offspring are ok as are brothers, sisters, mum and dad, but Aunty Min can't have any!! and granny got no chance, (not that she needs any, heck that dear lady taught me all I know!)


----------



## Julie

Today was a work from he11. I no sooner got to work and I had to handle a handful of financial software issues and I am not the computer tech, this became and all day affair and I have two other reports that I am crunching to get done and running out of time and on Monday mornings we have a central office admin meeting that our superintendent was 20 minutes late getting to because he was busy reading the microwave manual on the new microwave that I bought last week. Totally crap day, I get home a little after 3 and sitting there drinking a glass of blackberry wine complaining to Mike and my cell rings. By the time I find where I put the cell phone it quits but I look and it was Runningwolf!!!!! So I call him back he says he is in Butler, he went to 3B's and we chat for a little while then decide to meet up for dinner. What a great way to finish the day. Dan, Mike and I really enjoyed our short time together but get what happens next:

While we were sitting around chatting after dinner, my cell rings and it is the superintendent, he tells me that I have to show up at the board meeting that was going on because of a legal action on the roof at the Primary school. So I say I have to leave, so we leave and while I am driving out of Saxonburg I notice a sax police behind me, I look at the speedometer and I am going 33 in a 25 zone so I hit the brakes and things seem to be ok, I go about a 100 yards and his light comes on, pulls he over and I am thinkg "crap, 1 1/2 glasses of wine at the Fireldhouse but that was about 3 hours, oh I am in so much trouble." The police office asks if I know why he was pulling me over and I say "No." He tells me that I rolled through the stop sign at Friedmans, and did not use my turn signal when I turned from State to Main Street. He didn't even give me a warning. I drop Mike off, grab my file I need from my briefcase drive back up the street only to get a call "Nevermind, the board is leaving they will talk to you at next's week meeting.  What a day! But dinner was fanastic, can't wait to get together with you again, Dan.

Anyway if I don't post this picture I will never hear the end of it from Dan, so here we are:


----------



## Wade E

Will you 2 just get a room already, sheesh!


----------



## ohbeary

Nice pics Wade but where's the joy in a wee sip as you siphon?, I know it is fraught with danger(passed out on lawn once) but I ask you! "quality control" how do you know what it's like if a machine does the sucking?, I'm tellin yuh now! they machines will take over everything! and then where will you be! the stock yard?, nope! machines got that covered aswell


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Will you 2 just get a room already, sheesh!



For crying out loud all we did was go to dinner and my husband was there!


----------



## Runningwolf

Well as you know I took a road trip 100 miles south. First stop was at Columbia's outlet store and got some nice buys. Next went to Porter House Brew Shop and bought a 3 gallon carboy for 25.00. They had very few kits but lots of brew stuff. Next stop was 3B's in Butler. They had lots of RJS kits but I was looking for Pinot Gris or Grigio and they had neither. Their prices were outrageously high. They wanted ten dollars more for the carboy I just bought then I paid for it and the rest of their supplies seemed too high also. Next I got a hold of Julie and met her and Mike for a sandwich. Very nice meeting and we're looking forward to more meetings this summer. Hopefully some winery tours up here along the lake this summer.
Wade, "get a room"? We had the whole damn bar to ourselves! Anyways it was a very nice stress free day. Lets see...over 200 miles gone all day and no traffic tickets here..LOL 

Sorry to hear about that Julie, but you have enough wine now to get over it!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> Well as you know I took a road trip 100 miles south. First stop was at Columbia's outlet store and got some nice buys. Next went to Porter House Brew Shop and bought a 3 gallon carboy for 25.00. They had very few kits but lots of brew stuff. Next stop was 3B's in Butler. They had lots of RJS kits but I was looking for Pinot Gris or Grigio and they had neither. Their prices were outrageously high. They wanted ten dollars more for the carboy I just bought then I paid for it and the rest of their supplies seemed too high also. Next I got a hold of Julie and met her and Mike for a sandwich. Very nice meeting and we're looking forward to more meetings this summer. Hopefully some winery tours up here along the lake this summer.
> Wade, "get a room"? We had the whole damn bar to ourselves! Anyways it was a very nice stress free day. Lets see...over 200 miles gone all day and no traffic tickets here..LOL
> 
> Sorry to hear about that Julie, but you have enough wine now to get over it!



All this and I was in Wexford for 2 meetings today. So close and yet sooooo far.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Wade, what is the model number of your pump?


----------



## Runningwolf

DJ what a bummer but next time I come down to shop it will be right there at Country Wines!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> DJ what a bummer but next time I come down to shop it will be right there at Country Wines!



I'm there quite often. Too bad they were closed today being a Monday I had extra time and extra cash. The store was calling me.

Seriously I'm usually available Mon-Thursdays all day and evenings. Call me whenever your in the area and my wife and I will head up someday soon.


----------



## jeepingchick

got myhours cut at work today. i am now only gonna work 20 hrs a week....the newest girl is gettin laid off so i will count my blessings where i have them.....time to start job hunting again tho


----------



## St Allie

jeepingchick said:


> got myhours cut at work today. i am now only gonna work 20 hrs a week....the newest girl is gettin laid off so i will count my blessings where i have them.....time to start job hunting again tho



sorry to hear that Nikki, maybe look for part time elsewhere? Riding out the recession seems to be more and more difficult.


I did my grocery shopping on the way home from the gym.. hit every bargain and came home to add it all up.. Bought all but two items at half price or less.. spent $69.46 NZD in total..

total savings in my pocket were $73.22.. not a bad shop at all.. and apart from buying milk and bread for the week..I have enough to feed a family of 6.

Do we need a destitute gourmet/ destitute shoppers guide on here?

Allie ( winks)

edited to add...

Oh ..

and it rained on the way home from the supermarket..Completely soaked!... note to self..take waterproof leggings next time...

I got all my shopping on the new bike..I had a back pack and a topbox on the bike, 25 items in all, including 3 x 1.5 kilogram bags of new potatoes @.96 cents a bag. My $1.25 cent whole celery was poking out of the top box... completely ran out of room. ( perfectly managed shopping in other words !)


----------



## Wade E

Nikki, I feel for ya! Right before Christmas we got ou pay cut 10% and about a month before that we lost all our vactions.


----------



## Runningwolf

Nikki, hang in there they say things are getting better. I got my hours cut 100% about three weeks ago when they eliminated my position across the company.


----------



## Torch404

Sent off my first unemployment stub, well for this round of being laid off. All most every normal job I've had I've been laid off of. Crazy to think about. 

Just got back from a night SF and two days camping outside of Napa. Got to see a lot of lovely vineyards but it was a family gig so no visiting them for me  Next time right. Most of the vines I saw were just getting leaves. The weather was HOT but the family loved it. 

My broody hen should be hatching eggs later this week and I need to prepare a space for that.


----------



## xanxer82

Goofing off on this forum a bit. Then finding somewhere to fill a CO2 bottle so I can force carbonate my beer.


----------



## Leanne

Sorry to hear that Nikki. You are in my thoughts girl.

I'm doing as little as possible today.


----------



## xanxer82

Nikki, hope you can find a solution for your work crisis. I'm working but only about 35 hrs. And barely breaking $10 an hour just doesn't cover living costs. Our company cut a lot of our benefits down and we've had one small raise in 3 years and no more in sight for the near future.
Right now they changed all 30 hour employee positions to "part time" witht the exception of those grandfathered in. 
I'm used to living on around $40k a year and had to really adjust to making less than $20K.
I have a job interview with the county government next tuesday and that's only a 30 hr position. I'll be working 7 days a week at about 65 hours. I'll have more cash but not nearly what I was used to and working a lot more.
Times are tough. I think we will be growing a lot of our own food this year and living off less. Especially with a wedding to pay for next year. So expensive!


----------



## Torch404

My easter egger went broody so I got her some fertile eggs. 7 out of 10 hatched so far. Mostly just trying not to bother them and mama too much.


----------



## jeepingchick

OOOOOOHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGG cute overload!!!! i want chicks!!! how sweet to see a momma and her babies!!! so very lucky to have been able to witness that!!!


----------



## Wade E

They are Cuuuuuuute!


----------



## Runningwolf

very nice!


----------



## whine4wine

My son wants to get chickens!


----------



## Torch404

Chickens are great. One of the few animals that give back with eggs. Very fun to watch to and you really do not need much space for them. If you got a little room I'd say do it.


----------



## ffemt128

Just got back to work after having lunch with djrockinsteve. It was good to put a face with the name. Very nice guy and we had a good conversation. 

Can't wait to meet a few more people from on here.


----------



## Leanne

Oooooooohhh, such cute chicks!
I also went to lunch with a winemaking friend. It's amazing how a conversation can go through so many twists and turns when you have this wine addiction in common.
I've been given a huge amount of venison today so I spent a while butchering that. Some of it I will have to give away as there is too much for just me but I'm cooking some for dinner.


----------



## ffemt128

Leanne said:


> Oooooooohhh, such cute chicks!
> I also went to lunch with a winemaking friend. It's amazing how a conversation can go through so many twists and turns when you have this wine addiction in common.
> I've been given a huge amount of venison today so I spent a while butchering that. Some of it I will have to give away as there is too much for just me but I'm cooking some for dinner.




Mmmmm Venison.


----------



## Leanne

ffemt128 said:


> Mmmmm Venison.



Straight from a royal park. Beautifully hung and aged. Perfect!


----------



## Tom

Getting ready for Saturday. Putting all my BEER equipment near the Garage door to be loaded on my trailer for National Homebrew Day.
What a drunk fest.


----------



## IQwine

can U send me the spillage???


----------



## IQwine

I am getting ready for my 4th round thru my primaries on Saturday. 

hmmm... that would be 4 primaries and 4 rotations in 2 weeks and will have 2 more to go after that


----------



## jeepingchick

struggling with allgebra...dont think ive been this confussed in awhile LMAO!!! need a break time to open some wine i think!!!.....oh no.....wait.....gotta get the kid back n forth to her ball game tonight THEN wine time LOL!


----------



## NSwiner

Studying up on what i need to know for the bank tomorrow .We are asking them to help us with funding and to help with knowing what are the right questions to ask about the business .Not trying to get my hopes too high to get them dashed down . Owning our own business would be hard work but worth it because we would be doing it for us .


----------



## jeepingchick

NSwiner, good luck!! i know how stressful banks can be!!!


----------



## Leanne

Four kittens got dumped on me last night so I'm bottle feeding them every two hours. I'll also be doing some decorating around the house today.


----------



## jeepingchick

aw Leanna!!! i want pics!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Working from home today. Waiting for the weather to warm up so I can go sit on the patio with the laptop. Going to start my Vinters Harvest Elderberry fruit base later on today.


----------



## Leanne

jeepingchick said:


> aw Leanna!!! i want pics!!!!!



I don't know how to put pics on here. I'll ask Troy later. He knows computer stuff better than me. They are super cute though. They've only just opened their eyes.


----------



## Julie

Today I am doing ...............................nothing!  Oh wait I am doing something, I'm going shopping for me     haven't done that for a while.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Today I am doing ...............................nothing!  Oh wait I am doing something, I'm going shopping for me     haven't done that for a while.




You go there.... Enjoy yourself.... Everyone needs their "Me" time every once in a while. I'm sure it's long over due based on your busy schedule lately.


----------



## jeepingchick

ok....so i was looking at my hair this afternoon.it came down to mid back.....decided it was WAY to long.....went and got at least a foot chopped off!!! OMG!!! i love it!!! the girl was so funny, i had her braid it so i could donate it , then she started to whack it off, and had to stop 3 times LOL her hand got cramped up and she had to flex it a bit HAHAHAHAH that is how freaking thick my hair WAS!!! i had her thin it out while she was cutting it , it barly passes my chin in front and the back is MAYBE an inch long 

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE im so happy!!! so i came home and dyed it BLONDE!!! well strawberry blonde but in this light it just looks blonde lol! 

so i had a great day to make up for a rotten week , and i feel so much better with the new me!!! DNW just pet my hair and said im as soft as thedog.......is that a complement??!! LMAO


----------



## Wade E

Lets ee the new you! I bet your husband thinks he's going to cheat on you with you!


----------



## jeepingchick

LMAO Wade, ya he said something along that line LOL....."YAY new wife for the night!!!" i hit him....ill get a pic tomorrow after i put somemakeup on, wuddnt wanna crack ur monitors LOL!


----------



## Mud

Big day. Got rid of the goats. Just decided I have enough to keep me busy and gave them to a friend who was jealous. Turns out I'm not really a livestock kind of guy anyway. 

Mulched the blueberries, and treated the soil with ammonium sulfate. It was the only soil amendment I could find locally, and still had to buy a 50# bag. It'll last a while as I had to use less than 1 cup to treat the small area. Also mulched the strawberries and raspberries with straw/ hay(?). Not sure which. Some of the goat hay was moldy from being damp, so couldn't be fed to them. There are 5 flower beds yet to go. Mulching is slow work, but it's totally worth it. 

Dithered over planting cherry trees while mowing. Did nothing, and am regretting it. Will likely do the same thing every day until the trees are sold to someone else. 

This is the topper: Chopped an '82 Ford truck box apart with an old axe and carried the pieces up a steep but short hill to the road, then loaded it onto a truck for scrap. 

Let the ducks out to roam today. And then had to catch 'em to put them in the coop for the night. They're fast. I'm tired. They nearly won.

All in all it was a very productive day.


----------



## ffemt128

Went to Kmart to check out grills, came home with no grill. Convinced my better half that she should go for a ride on the bike with me. Short 7 mile ride with her (she actually said she enjoyed it this time). Came home went for a 23 mile ride with my son on back roads for the most part. Came home from that, my wife and daughter were just about asleep, now I'm sitting her on the patio watching the stars and posting here while enjoying a glass of chiante.

Life is grand.


Please everyone say a prayer for all of our service men and women who cannot be home with their families and loved ones due to serving abroad. 

God Bless our troops...


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW, you are the man. If I did that I would be waking up to someone yelling CLEAR with two paddles on my chest!  Although I am going to get my bike out next week and start biking again. I keep saying I'm going to get the kayaks out also but talk is easy.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> WOW, you are the man. If I did that I would be waking up to someone yelling CLEAR with two paddles on my chest!  Although I am going to get my bike out next week and start biking again. I keep saying I'm going to get the kayaks out also but talk is easy.



I have a canoe that I didn't even get out last year. I was bummed. This year I'll get my 3 y/o out in it. Maybe head to Moraine or somewhere. 

I just started riding last june. I have almost 2500 miles that I put on the bike. My son and I were suppose to go to SC to see my other son who is deployed this summer. Oh well change of plans. My wife is talking about getting her permit now. Cool is all I can say.

By Bike I meant Motorcycle. I did 27 mikes on a pedal bike once and I didn't move for the next 3 days...


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> I have a canoe that I didn't even get out last year. I was bummed. This year I'll get my 3 y/o out in it. Maybe head to Moraine or somewhere.
> 
> I just started riding last june. I have almost 2500 miles that I put on the bike. My son and I were suppose to go to SC to see my other son who is deployed this summer. Oh well change of plans. My wife is talking about getting her permit now. Cool is all I can say.
> 
> *By Bike I meant Motorcycle*. I did 27 mikes on a pedal bike once and I didn't move for the next 3 days...



 now I feel much better! It's been three years since my kayaks have been wet. I used to go all the time on Lake Erie and the Allegheny river. Then I discovered other things...recliner, food, wine, etc..


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> now I feel much better! It's been three years since my kayaks have been wet. I used to go all the time on Lake Erie and the Allegheny river. Then I discovered other things...recliner, food, wine, etc..





I bought my canoe 4 yrs ago from a neighbor for $50.00. She used it 2x before me. Neightbor and I across me were doing Chartiers Creek every year at least 2x until last year when he took another job. The creek isn't the cleanest thing but up near Canonsburg there is alot of nice areas.


----------



## Leanne

More kitten feeding for me today. I'm going try to get out to get a camera to take pics of these little critters. They are so darn cute.


----------



## arcticsid

Makes me feel like I either need to meow a little louder, or at least comb my hair before the camera comes out! LOL

MUD, practice your swimming skills, they may be easier to catch that way!

Nikki must have smacked him pretty good if she has to put make up on his wounds!
LOL all the way around.


----------



## Runningwolf

Heading over to Cleveland today to check out the mega nurseries for new and unusual plants.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> now I feel much better! It's been three years since my kayaks have been wet. I used to go all the time on Lake Erie and the Allegheny river. Then I discovered other things...recliner, food, wine, etc..





ffemt128 said:


> I bought my canoe 4 yrs ago from a neighbor for $50.00. She used it 2x before me. Neightbor and I across me were doing Chartiers Creek every year at least 2x until last year when he took another job. The creek isn't the cleanest thing but up near Canonsburg there is alot of nice areas.



Holy Cow, I'm seeing a boat ride! We have a canoe but last year was the first time we didn't take it out. Too many other things kept coming up. Where on the Allegheny did you go Dan? We usually canoe between Tidiuote and Tionesta. Really beautiful area to canoe, water has some deep spots but for the most part shallow enough to stand in. Doug you would enjoy the area. If you canoe in the late afternoon there is usally an Eagle flying above you.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I've got a mixed bag going today. The blackberries are just starting to get ripe around here, so I want to get ahead of the game and try to pick some roadside berries. Even if I only get 5 lbs, that's a start at what I'm hoping for this year. 
5 gallons wasn't nearly enough blackberry wine, even though I will admit I have 5 or 6 bottles still left over!
I've also started tearing out the drywall in our upstairs shower.
With everything going on, I just don't know if I'll be able to work in a nap sometime in the afternoon.


----------



## NSwiner

I'm filtering my Mezza Luna & cranberry/raspberry mixed with other juices today and might run my skeeter pee through also since I have it set up .My pee didn't clear properly but i don't care since lemonade looks like that anyways ,my fault I didn't wait the week before adding Super Kleer OH well .

Plus my new SP needs to go in the carboy today and my othere wine needs stablized & degassed .Busy day so I will bottle to tomorrow .


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Holy Cow, I'm seeing a boat ride! We have a canoe but last year was the first time we didn't take it out. Too many other things kept coming up. Where on the Allegheny did you go Dan? We usually canoe between Tidiuote and Tionesta. Really beautiful area to canoe, water has some deep spots but for the most part shallow enough to stand in. Doug you would enjoy the area. If you canoe in the late afternoon there is usally an Eagle flying above you.



That would be cool. I have firends that have a camp up near Kinzua. They do used to do a canoe trip every year. Not sure why I never went, think i was always busy with other stuff. I like getting out in the canoe. We're going to get the 3 y/o a life jacket this year.


----------



## ffemt128

Went down to Kavic Winery today. Their wine is amazing. Dr. Kavic use to be my neighbor, I offered help in the fall when they bottle and he told me he would give me a call. I also have a source for bottles now. He said he would save them for me.


----------



## Leanne

I'm still on kitten duty and loving it. My babies all have their eyes open now and are developing little personalities. One is really fussy about the temperature of the feed ( the male of course) and the girls are beginning to wave tiny paws at each other.


----------



## NSwiner

Well I nevr did get my wines bottled .I did the SP on Saturday because I had the wine on tap bag to put some of it in & bottled it .Oh a friend of our son's came over with a capper for sale for $20.00 so worked perfect because I wanted to put some of the SP in samll bottles . 
Yesterday I planned on cleaning the bottles and doing the rest of the wine up but instead spent it at the hospital with our son again he had a fever of 104 F and his heart was racing so fast they put him on the heart monitor .It's not showing up on the Xrays but they are pretty sure he has pneunomia brewing again .They were going to keep him over night but it was like a zoo out at hospital yesterday and he ended up being in the hall , Ihave never seen it so crazy out there . Atleast hubby did the bottles up for me while I was out there so maybe today I will get them bottled .I still need to stablize my other wine .


----------



## jeepingchick

Played some catch with my girl, shes gettin better all the time! made some cobbler (pot luck at work tomorrow) and made a pizza...was gonna order it but noooooo-oooooooo the girl child wanted mommys pizza!!! LOL! luv that kid!!


----------



## skiboarder72

Just editing some wedding photos, got a haircut, drank some chianti, and designed some tires


----------



## Wade E

Falling asleep on the recliner, very tired for some reason.


----------



## Mud

laying about sick. 2 days so far with sore throat, chills, etc. If this keeps up I'm going to have to quit eating out of other people's trash.


----------



## Daisy317

I degassed my blueberry wine last night.

Today my projects are to start a batch of niagara in the Primary and wash and sanitize all my green bottles because I can bottle a batch tonight.

I am SOOOO glad i pre-washed and took the labels off. It is going to make this wash cycle a breeze in comparison!


----------



## Daisy317

Woo hoo! Progress!


----------



## xanxer82

Nice job on the cleaning Daisy.  I have almost 3 cases that I need to clean. The pinot grigio needs bottling.
Today I steaked out the vegetable garden. Bought a few staple plants (tomatoes, peppers lettuce). Started digging out the grass. Got too hot so I'm waiting for the sun to go down some. Then I had sushi for lunch with Kat.
I stabilized the barolo today. SG 0.995. Smells and tastes good.


----------



## Julie

Board meeting tonight, hopefully this won't take long. I need to start another wine because I have an empty carboy, can't have that.


----------



## non-grapenut

trying to clear my scuppernong...tastes great, but it won't if I have to keep using various finings, I am sure. Stressing that I won't have enough wine to sponsor an open art gallery night next Friday for 100+ people. Want to get 'em tipsy so they buy a load of art!


----------



## carmine

I entered my local wine contest today with my brothers which will be held next week . Wade are you coming down for the contest.
carmine


----------



## NSwiner

Today I have to work then go get some water to mix up the 2 kits I bought last night. Our store is having a sale on Orchard breeze & Island mist kits right now buy 1 get one half price so I bought the 2 kits , labels ,& shrink tops for both and it came to $101.00  .


----------



## ffemt128

Will likely transfer my elderberry to the secondary today. Need to transfer to a 3 gallon carboy and 2 gallon jugs though. I'll be needing the 5 gallon carboys when my Chilean juice comes in next week.


----------



## jeepingchick

darlene, thats a great deal!!! wish my shop ran specials like that !!!! 

still getting used to my new hours...im off tomorrow so im sure ill like that!! tho ive got homework to do LOL dang algabra is kicking my booty all over the place....


----------



## Tom

Today I started Apple,Kiwi, Strawberry from concentrate. I got 22 cans from Aldi. Added sugar to 1.088 (3#'s) and Pectic and Benoite. 
*TA is .75%. What have you guys been getting from concentrate?*


----------



## Mud

Can't help with the concentrate, Tom. Sorry. 

Finally bottled the elderberry from last fall. Kept 8 bottles dry and sweetened the other 25. Decided not to oak any of it as I have too many projects and need to get some of them done. Will certainly do so in the future, though.


----------



## Wade E

I am gathering up a binch of my wines to enter into the competition with Carmine there and will shoot them down tomorrow after work.


----------



## carmine

Wade E said:


> I am gathering up a binch of my wines to enter into the competition with Carmine there and will shoot them down tomorrow after work.



Wade pete is in a bad section don't be startled no one will bother you because your going to see pete. He like rules in that section of norwalk get a table with vin i have a table of 10. By the way what happen to vin he's been quite

carmine


----------



## Wade E

I used to work In Bridgeport when Bridgeport was the worst city in CT. and it was basically 1 block away from the worst area period! Everytime I went to work or left from I had to find a different way home as those roads would be blocked off due to either a murder or some kind of crime! Really, Im not kidding!!!!!!!! Im enetering 16 different wines or meads or ports so im coming home with hopefully motre then 1! I have noidea what Vinny is up to, maybe he got lost in his wine room. he's way out of control, almost like Tom! Oh sorry there Tom! I think after he seen Tom's cellar he has been totally obsessed!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade, just remove the corks from your bottles and stick rags half way in them. A case of those on your front seat otta keep them at bay!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Well, I thought I was dying. My SIL and I stripped 1200 square feet of old shingles off my daughters and his house today. It got up into the mid 80's here in Florida, but on the roof it was at least 110 degrees.
But now that I've really splurged, and had a bottle of my 09 blackberry, I know I'm going to live.
Now tomorrow, we have the other half to do, and then get ready to install metal roofing back on it.
That is after a couple inspections by the county.
And to think, I could be looking for more blackberries on the road side.
Our kids, we have to love them while we can.


----------



## Wade E

Nothing worse then roofing in the summer except for maybe paving in the summer.


----------



## Mud

Not sure guys...being mauled and then eaten by a bear is probably worse than either of those things. But if the happenings are strictly construction related then yes, those things are hard to beat.


----------



## Green Mountains

Heading to New York today for a 7 Day cruise to the tropics. Hope our livers survive.


----------



## NSwiner

Have a Great trip !!!!! 
I work today then off for the weekend ,hope the weather is half descent .


----------



## Julie

Green Mountains said:


> Heading to New York today for a 7 Day cruise to the tropics. Hope our livers survive.



Have a good time, and drink hot water and lemon juice every morning. St. Allie says it will kick start your liver.


----------



## Daisy317

Green Mountains said:


> Heading to New York today for a 7 Day cruise to the tropics. Hope our livers survive.



Um... You forgot to swing by Western PA to pick up your luggage (I was zipped up in that suitcase for hours...) 

I need a vacay...


----------



## Tom

Racked my Plum wine this AM


----------



## ffemt128

Heading to my SIL in Embleton and stopping at the winery on the way home. Hope the weather holds off. Looking cloudy and windy here right now.


----------



## Wade E

Have to bring my dog to a "Vet" appointment (normal scheduled) and then do some serious wine work that I have been slacking off on " patiently waiting".


----------



## Tom

Just racked 30 GALLONS of Home brew I made last Saturday ( National Homebrew Day)


----------



## Runningwolf

Brought a case of wine to my brothers in Harrisburgh. They are getting more visitors tonight and it should be a very good time.


----------



## Wade E

Im too lazy to do anything right know, I lost all my enthusiasm!


----------



## ffemt128

Trip to Embleton, then to Volant Winery home making dinner. Tomorrow we will participate in the Race for the Cure and then who knows what.


----------



## carmine

ffemt128 said:


> Trip to Embleton, then to Volant Winery home making dinner. Tomorrow we will participate in the Race for the Cure and then who knows what.



Wade are you coming to the wine event solo on thursday i thought originally that you were bringing a wine judge from aws.
carmine

Ps I went turkey hunting this morning it was pouring rain upstate ny. I missed another jake thats 2 weeks in arow. I shouldnt have shot it was a little to far.


----------



## Wade E

I was supposed to bring another judge but her husbands plans have changed and he has to go to work in Germany. Ill still be bringing a judge though(Me)


----------



## NSwiner

Just hanging out today but need to clean the mess up we made last night when BRo Inlaw & wife came over to drink some wine ,oh & try the SP . Thier son was with them and him & our son decided they should try wine to see if they like it ,they did so now I have to watch my stash when they're around lol .


----------



## Zoogie

Second rack on my blueberry then to Circus with GGC then back here for dinner and some wine ...

Happy Mother's Day to all the Mothers! Zoogie


----------



## carmine

Wade E said:


> I was supposed to bring another judge but her husbands plans have changed and he has to go to work in Germany. Ill still be bringing a judge though(Me)



Never mine the the judge bring wine


----------



## millwright01

Added last ingredients to skeeter pee. Cleaned 5 cases of wine bottles that have been soaking since yesterday, now have raisin hands. Am having a glass of Merlot and then will bottle the white zinfandel before supper.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Trying to recoup and get some life back in my 54 year old body. 
We were able to get about 90% of my SIL and daughter's roof stripped to the old wood sheathing, inspected and dryed in by 3:30 yesterday evening. Probably about 2200 square feet of roof in three days with only two and 1/2 people.
The heat really took it out of me.
I was still able to go berry picking this morning though and got me another 15 pounds of blackberries.
That should put me between 25 and 30 pounds now in the freezer and the berries in my yard aren't even close yet.


----------



## Wade E

25-30 is pretty damn good, wish I could find that much around here!


----------



## joseph

up here in wa. the blackberrys just got their leaves
be picking in sept. oct.
today i am finishing up fly rod and boat rod,
plus loading some shells.357.45colt.243,
Joseph
Here da are.


----------



## xanxer82

Interviewed with the county government for a contractual position. No benefits.  If the are willing to negotiate on about two hours on fridays I can work both jobs and keep my health insurance.


----------



## jeepingchick

dan , hope they can flex that and let u work both!!! the money and benifits will be really nice!!

and 

myakkagldwngr...what the hell is 1/2 person?!? (hehehehhe) sounds like yall were busy! good luck recouping!!!

me, ive been tryin to avoid cleaning the house....i think im gonna have to give in cuz the dustballs are gettin dustballs *sigh* i need a maid!


----------



## Tom

*Chilean wine juice*

Well today I picked up my Chilean juice.
2 6 gal Carmenere
2 6 gal Cab/Merlot
1 6 gal Malbec
1 6 gal Red Zinfandel
Went low due to funds..


----------



## ffemt128

Picking up my Chilean juices today. 

1 - Cabernet Franc
1 - Pinot Grigio
1 - Merlot (hopefully)
1 - Chianti (hopefully)


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Definitely laying around today. 
I worked another half day yesterday on the SIL's roof and then decided to head home and check one of the berry patches I had found. 
As I rounded the corner my first thought was WTH!
There was a car parked at MY spot and four young people were picking MY berries. 
So I headed down the road and another spot caught my eye. Sure enough, another good spot so grown up I don't think many of those sissy city folks would venture into it. Got another good zip lock bag with thumb sized berries.
Weighed them all, using the big butt and the bucket on the bathroom scales and definitely had a good 28 pounds, so I started a 5 gallon batch last night.
I'm tickled pink, or should I say black. 
I've got 5 gallons going and haven't even touched my yard berries.


----------



## jeepingchick

oh man so nice!!! green with envy for your blackberries LOL!!! '
im attempting to clean before work.....ummmmmmm ya really...... why am i so lazy latley??? LOL!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Leaving to go pick up juice shortly, then home to clear my spot for it. Yeah....


----------



## Mud

Designing and engineering a bookcase/entertainment center for a friend. After this it's off to the shop to build it. I'm rusty, so this should be nerve-racking.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Mud said:


> Designing and engineering a bookcase/entertainment center for a friend. After this it's off to the shop to build it. I'm rusty, so this should be nerve-racking.



You can do it, put your back in to it. How about building in electric so you don't have wires running everywhere from TV, DVR etc. Maybe back lite the shelves.


----------



## jeepingchick

i did it!! i won the battle of the house!!! and i really need to get up the nerve to shave the labs LOL insane how much they shed!!! 

Mud sounds great , can wait to see pics of the progress!!


----------



## Mud

They're doing it on the cheap. Budget's about $400 for materials, which doesn't go very far. The wires will be routed neatly for sure. No point making soehting that looks 75% nice when a little planning will get you to 100%.


----------



## Daisy317

My dumb Niagara wine has been stuck for the last few days... so I had to go down to the homebrew shop yesterday to get a pack of red star cuvee to get it started... and just checked and I FINALLY have bubbles! 

OH... and my northernbrewer order came in today and I swear that FedEx man is like santa to me! I now have the corks I need! I just need to wash my clear bottles tomorrow so that I can bottle my blueberry wine.


----------



## jeepingchick

LOL Daisy!!! My UPS and FedEx men know me by name and get the giggles at how i light up when i see them.....i dont have the heart to tell them its for the boxes they carry LMAO!!! 
and arnt those bubbles just PURDY!!! i swear i freak when i dont see em and when they finally get there its like my birthday .......ok my birthday when i was 8 and still liked birthdays LMAO!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Bottled two batches of whites today. Added to the two reds I did yesterday I am trying to figure out where to put ten cases of wine in an already full wine cellar. Looking at the stainless wine rack a lot of people have bought at Sams Club (on line only) for about $85. Holds something like 160 bottles and every review on line and in these forums rated it 100%.


----------



## non-grapenut

Getting the art gallery ready for an open gallery night tomorrow. I am donating a basket of wine for the silent auction and will be serving about 12 magnums of bulk stock. Should be a good networking night. Also, I'm fretting about the Winemakers mags judging results on the sherry style I submitted...waaah!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Still melting, I think I have about two more days roofing for the SIL and daughter.
But I can see the light in the end of the tunnel. Today we put on about 14 squares of metal roofing. Only 8 more to go and then the trim.


----------



## jeepingchick

decided today that i wanna do the Delaware Mud Run inseptember! so i started training today!!! no mud involded today but my daughter and i took a hike (and got lost D'OH) around our local pond......its hard to get a good work out with an 8 year old stoping at every damn squirrle but i had fun and so did she!!! a little work out is better than none at all neways!! 

also racked the blackberry and stablized it....had to take a sip to ya know, and its really nice, still a bit harsh but as its only a bit under 2 months old i think its understandable LOL!!!

all in all a dang good day!


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> no mud involded today but my daughter and i took a hike (and got lost D'OH) around our local pond. all in all a dang good day!



Nikki, gosh your one of those people everyone can't help luvin (feeling sorry for LOL). Do you really want to tell us how you got lost walking around a pond. Hint..you start walking in one direction and keep going until you reach your starting point. That is unless you were looking for your stash in the corner (silly ponds don't have corners).


----------



## jeepingchick

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR  this pond has multiple trails, and i ended up taking the one to the campground and not the one to poundside trail when it split..the marker was missing so, Not. My. Fault!!!! 
maybe i shudda posted that before but i was thinking about gettin in the kitchen n making body butter! LOL was not all together into my post LOL! 

but on that not, i made chocolate orange body butter tonight and it smells SO good and feels even better on my skin!! cant wait till it sets up firm and i can use it !!! the stuff i got on my skin was just spash back from pouring but i loved it LOL!


----------



## Daisy317

jeepingchick said:


> LOL Daisy!!! My UPS and FedEx men know me by name and get the giggles at how *i light up when i see them.....i dont have the heart to tell them its for the boxes they carry LMAO!!!*
> and arnt those bubbles just PURDY!!! i swear i freak when i dont see em and when they finally get there its like my birthday .......ok my birthday when i was 8 and still liked birthdays LMAO!!!



A few years ago the UPS man came and I wasn't thinking and said something that could be taken the wrong way... It was something along the lines of "Oh thank God you're here. I've been waiting for your package all day."

He immediately started laughing and blushing... To this day he still blushes when he sees me and if I'm not home, he'll leave the packages where they won't get ruined by the weather.


----------



## Runningwolf

Daisy...ROFLMFAO

Waiting for cable company to come and install cable for TV, INTERNET and phone. Good buy and good riddance to Dish network and Verizon!


----------



## jeepingchick

Oh Daisy i can relate, at christmas time he was carryin a large box ot the door and i practilly swooned with excitment and giggle "OMG its such a big package"!!! i havnt got rid of him yet LMAO!!! he didnt blush (guess hes been at this a bit longer )but he did grin from ear to ear and likewise my boxes are always sheltered when he has to leave em LMAO!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Finally done with putting down all the mulch. Planted a Bunch of plants we got last week and a lace leaf Japanese maple. These are some pictures I took of a few of our gardens in just the back yard. I will post more pictures as the plants start blooming on some of the other gardens. I built the circular patio three years ago.


----------



## Green Mountains

We're on the bus heading back from NYC to home in VT. Awesome cruise but our livers need their own vacation.


----------



## jeepingchick

dan, that is beautiful!!! u need come do my landscaping  puh-leaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

and darren, glad u had fun


----------



## Wade E

Looks awesome Dan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I had s much property as you did but Im happy with what I do have. I got my National Brew day beer into keg today after replacing a radiator hose on my vehicle this morning that started leaking the night of the wine comp but i sleeved it as I sue wasnt going to pay for someone else to do the work but either just didnt have time or didnt want to go work in the rain as I dont have a garage. Its a good trick and always works well. Just save you old hoses or at least a few short lengths and slice it in half and slip it over the area where you are leaking and throw a few hose clamps on it preferably 3, one right over the hole and 1 on each side. It may not stop it completely but will slow it down drastically.


----------



## ffemt128

Went to the Zoo, washed the car, washed the bike, having company this evening at 5:00. Wish I had time for a ride. Such a beautiful day today.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade, the pictures make the back yard look bigger but I only have 1/2 acre total. But with the huge lot behind us with an old house and 4 acres of grass makes it nice. Preparing for comany tonight..bar b cue chicken on the grill and lots of wine! Wine cellar is reorganized for new 152 bottle rack I ordered. Not really what I wanted as it is wire but at less than $100. it'll work for now.


----------



## Wade E

Thats about what I have and most of it is shaded which is nice for the kids to play in our have a oicnic but not for growing things.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I'm beginning to wonder which is harder on my ole back and hips.
Working on the roof for my SIL and Daughter, 
or picking blackberries. 
I got out early this morning and picked for two hours. Got another 10 pounds and found another good spot that should be ready in three or four days.
I think I might try it one more time tomorrow morning. If I can get another 10 pounds that would give me enough to start a second 5 gallon batch.
My first is at 1.03 this evening.


----------



## Wade E

I hear ya there as all that raspberry picking last year took its toll on me.


----------



## Mud

Went to a wine and chocolate festival. Tasted probably 20 and came home with only 3 bottles. And a huge jar of garlic jalapeno mustard. That's the most special. 

It was a small festival.


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Looks awesome Dan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I had s much property as you did but Im happy with what I do have. I got my National Brew day beer into keg today after replacing a radiator hose on my vehicle this morning that started leaking the night of the wine comp but i sleeved it as I sue wasnt going to pay for someone else to do the work but either just didnt have time or didnt want to go work in the rain as I dont have a garage. Its a good trick and always works well. Just save you old hoses or at least a few short lengths and slice it in half and slip it over the area where you are leaking and throw a few hose clamps on it preferably 3, one right over the hole and 1 on each side. It may not stop it completely but will slow it down drastically.



I read this post to my husband, he said he can see how this would work just never knew about it but he did say if it is a small hole add an egg to the radiatior that will plug it as well.


----------



## Wade E

I wasnt in the mood for pouched eggs! I have heard pepper will work also.


----------



## Mud

Way too much work, Wade. You should have shot some triple expanding foam into the hole. Guaranteed not to leak after that.


----------



## Wade E

I dont think I would be able to squrt it into that area ven if I had known about that as it was on the underside of the hose in a tough area that I was barely able to sneak that split hose on but my long screwdriver was able to slip through all the belts and pulleys and trun the clamp screws. Thank God for that highly obnoxious screwdriver that barely fits in most toolboxes!


----------



## ffemt128

Dan, you have a beautiful piece of property and a wonderful looking wine cellar. Unfortunately where I live houses are pretty much only separated by a driveway and our back yard is on the smaller side. Nice thing about it is I do get along with all my neighbors, couldn't imagine if I didn't. 

Today is our 12 year anniversary, going to do some stuff around the house, look at my daughters car and then my wife and I are heading to the Georgetowne on Mt Washington for dinner.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Today is our 12 year anniversary, going to do some stuff around the house, look at my daughters car and then my wife and I are heading to the Georgetowne on Mt Washington for dinner.



Happy anniversary!


----------



## Wade E

Happy Anniversary there ffemt! I am finally going to sweeten my blackberry wine which I keep procrastinating on and alsom do a f-pack for my peach wine. I also may rack last years grape wines.


----------



## Tom

ffemt128 said:


> Today is our 12 year anniversary, going to do some stuff around the house, look at my daughters car and then my wife and I are heading to the Georgetowne on Mt Washington for dinner.



Congrats on your anniversary !
This year we will be @# 41


----------



## NSwiner

Dan thats a beautiful spot you have there !!! Lots of room for your wine drinking friends to relax & have a drink .
I'm just going to relax & putter away at straighten up my dinningroom / scrapbooking / wine making room today . Think I'm going to sell some of my scrapbooking things in a yard sale to make room for wine making things lol . The guys are going golfing so it will be nice & quiet here . Marinading some really good porkchops in my Cran Apple Chardonnay for hubby & me they are sooooooo good that way .


----------



## jeepingchick

ffemt128- HAPPY ANNY!!!!!! thats awsome!!! 

i went shopping, spent WAY to much but i enjoyed the hell out of it LOL! having a wonderful weekend and am truly happy !!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Yes, happy aniversary ffemt128! Keep up the good work. 
It takes a lot of work for the years to add up. Kind of like maintence on your car, if your negelect it, sooner or later it's going to stop.

I'm sitting here suffering again. Decided to take it easy so I went out berry picking again. I'm trying to hit the patches every two or three days to give them time to ripen up again. But today I found another patch just across the road from one I've been picking. If I hadn't run out of steam, I could have picked 50 pounds.
I wanted to get 10 pounds to have enough to start my second batch. Ended up with 15 pounds. 
We got some rain this afternoon, so I expect the berries to really start to ripen now.


----------



## St Allie

happy aniversary ffemt128 

am having a cuppa tea here and contemplating the washing pile..


----------



## St Allie

washing is semi under control.. 

going to go do the grocery shopping on the bike.. any excuse to take her out for a ride!


----------



## Mud

Planting flowers today for the missus. I dig, she plants and maintains. The flower beds look nice for being just a year old.


----------



## non-grapenut

non-grapenut said:


> Getting the art gallery ready for an open gallery night tomorrow. I am donating a basket of wine for the silent auction and will be serving about 12 magnums of bulk stock. Should be a good networking night. Also, I'm fretting about the Winemakers mags judging results on the sherry style I submitted...waaah!



Say, guys! A basket of 6 bottles of wine ended up selling for $310...that's over $50 a bottle...I am convinced there is definitely a market here for organic fruit wines!


----------



## marly

made cinnamon buns which turned out delicious ate two!thats mondays diet .lol going to rack chianti wine now.


----------



## Julie

I seen an ad on Craigslist for wine bottles, I am in desparate need of more wine bottles. So I see this add for wine bottles in Sarver, 2.50 a case. I give the guy a call and here he is only about a mile from my house. So Mike and I head over my plan is 8 cases. Well we started talking and he ends up giving me two extra cases, sweet deal but I do have to clean the labels off. Came home and backsweeten the elderberry and started another one gallon batch of Orange/Pineapple/Apple wine. Very busy evening.

Oh if anyone in the area is looking for wine bottles he still has a pile of them, pm me and I will give you his phone number.


----------



## ffemt128

I need to stop at Kavics this weekend and see if they accumulated any bottles. I'll pick up a bottle of Chardonay for my wife while I'm there. I need to see what my stock is like at the present time and determine immediate needs. 

Today I'm just waiting to get out of work. Have committee meetings tonight so it will be a long evening. Not looking forward to it.


----------



## xanxer82

Placed an order for a merlot kit. Grand Cru with George.
Cut the lawn and found out my start date for work.


----------



## Runningwolf

I started my WE Selection – Washington Columbia Valley Riesling today. Called George for a quick question that ended up in a 25 minute conversation. I was driving (hands free phone) so it made the journey go quick. George is an awesome guy! Picked up (2) gallon and (2) 1/2 gallon jugs and 4 bungs for less than $18.


----------



## NSwiner

Well today I added the yeast to my lime SP and the batch of white cranberry juice & apple juice . Hoping it will turn out something close to the cranapple kit I made twice & love but will have a bit of Pomegranate flavour to it since i used the slurry from my Pom. zinfandel . I keep saying I'm not going to do anymore right then then the next thing I know I'm throwing yeast in something .Had supper now I trying to decide if I should go for a walk .


----------



## St Allie

am bottling cider.. and I just found a 2 plastic carboys of grapefruit wine under the table in the barn.. I really think I should get it in bottles.. it's been sitting there for 7 months!!

heheheh..

It's a worry when you can lose 6 gallons of wine....

Allie


----------



## Daisy317

Today I racked my Niagara to the secondary and started a batch of skeeter.

Feelin' accomplished


----------



## Mud

Worked on flower beds again today. At the moment making cranberry-orange chutney. Needs more orange, though. And fewer cranberry seeds.


----------



## Wade E

Hey xanxer, those kits are a little thin IMO, if I were you Id add to that order a grape pack to add to it now that they are being sold separately and pretty cheap, it will up that kit big time!


----------



## winemaker_3352

Got back from Disney World last week! Took the kids - they had a blast. It was a little hotter than expected - but aside from that - it was an excellent trip.


----------



## Tom

Today I racked my Apple Kiwi Strawberry


----------



## St Allie

am currently stacking firewood inside.

Am about to light the fire for the first time this year.. it's finally cold enough to justify it.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

BIG RED is keeping us plenty warm here in sunny Florida. No need for firewood.
I'm hoping to get out and find a few more blackberries today. We had a pretty good rain and they have really started coming on all over and will soon come to an end.
My brother called last night and said to get ready for us to go pick early Sunday morning on the tomato farm he works.
He simply said, get ready to be amazed. I hope so. I would like to end up with 20 gallons and I've already got 10.


----------



## non-grapenut

winemaker_3352 said:


> Got back from Disney World last week! Took the kids - they had a blast. It was a little hotter than expected - but aside from that - it was an excellent trip.



Bet you need a vacation from your vacation. Going to Disney is WORK...it's like, "feet don't fail me now."


----------



## Tom

Just finished bottling my 6 gallons ea. of Italian Frascati and Verdicchio.


----------



## winemaker_3352

non-grapenut said:


> Bet you need a vacation from your vacation.
> Going to Disney is WORK...it's like, "feet don't fail me now."



That is the truth - i took an addl 3 days before going back to work. I needed it to rest. I bet we walked 5 miles a day.


----------



## Tom

St Allie said:


> am currently stacking firewood inside.
> 
> Am about to light the fire for the first time this year.. it's finally cold enough to justify it.


And how cold is that?


----------



## Runningwolf

*Score!*

I took my wife to a large nursery today and stopped at my favorite winery first to see if they had any bottles. He had another case of ice wine bottles to give me! Another $25's saved! I figured I'd pick up another half dozen regular bottles also but he had about 20 cases. I told him I would stop back next week with my truck to get them. The best part is they are having a big bar-b-cue jazz fest there Friday night so that'll produce another bunch of bottles before I get back there next week.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> I took my wife to a large nursery today and stopped at my favorite winery first to see if they had any bottles. He had another case of ice wine bottles to give me! Another $25's saved! I figured I'd pick up another half dozen regular bottles also but he had about 20 cases. I told him I would stop back next week with my truck to get them. The best part is they are having a big bar-b-cue jazz fest there Friday night so that'll produce another bunch of bottles before I get back there next week.



I need a place like that around here, of course I have no where near the wine in process as you right now. I'll pick up a few cases over summer when we are up in Erie and I should be able to get a few cases here and there from the local winery.

Worked from home today then after work me and my 3 y/o daughter went to the park for an hour. It was a very nice day. Tomorrow I have 1/2 day from work, taking the bike to get inspected.


----------



## St Allie

Tom said:


> And how cold is that?



when I have to sit at the computer, with my feet on a hot water bottle.. it's cold enough for the fire..

see the lengths I go to? to be here with you all?


----------



## Runningwolf

Installed my new rack that came today. I highly recommend it to any one looking for a rack that holds 152 bottles for less then $100. Anywhere else this rack is $50-70 dollars more. http://www.ivgstores.com/IVG2/Y/ProductID-78522-.htm It has a very small foot print and needs to be fastened to the wall. Its not beautiful but it is functional and sturdy. If you look at the pictures of my wine cellar on my album you'll see why I was short on space.


----------



## Tom

How many bottles high? and, how thick is the metal. I dont think It would work in my "cellar" as I have a river rock and mud foundation. So, would not to well here BUTT, is a great deal.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> How many bottles high? and, how thick is the metal. I dont think It would work in my "cellar" as I have a river rock and mud foundation. So, would not to well here BUTT, is a great deal.



Nineteen bottles high by eight wide. It is a very heavy Gauge metal but I do not have a gauge. I was very reluctant to order it as everyone else sells the exact same one for over $150.00. The wall anchors that came with it were pretty lame. I firmly attached two 1.5 x 3/4" upright strips to the wall and fastened the rack to those. I feel very confident with this rack and it took less then 30 minutes to install by myself. That includes cutting and painting the firring strips.


----------



## Julie

St Allie said:


> when I have to sit at the computer, with my feet on a hot water bottle.. it's cold enough for the fire..
> 
> see the lengths I go to? to be here with you all?



Gee G, it was 70 today and it si 8 pm and I still have the doors open


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Gee G, it was 70 today and it si 8 pm and I still have the doors open


 I think it was warmer than 70, tomorrow is much of the same then rain for the weekend.


----------



## Runningwolf

Heck I might just come down there tomorrow. I can work on my tan. LOL


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Nineteen bottles high by eight wide. It is a very heavy Gauge metal but I do not have a gauge. I was very reluctant to order it as everyone else sells the exact same one for over $150.00. The wall anchors that came with it were pretty lame. I firmly attached two 1.5 x 3/4" upright strips to the wall and fastened the rack to those. I feel very confident with this rack and it took less then 30 minutes to install by myself. That includes cutting and painting the firring strips.





Nice rack ther dan, I don't think my basement sandstone foundation would be too conducive to it though. I have shelves built in the back corner of my basement for storage. I was considering building something similar to this to sit on the shelves. Doing it out of pine I should be able to build it relatively cheap. I have some cherry I may make another for the top of the basement steps out of. Its supposed to rain this weekend, could be a good project.


----------



## St Allie

It's been raining steadily all last night and all this morning.. I nipped out in the car earlier and the stream at the bottom of the driveway is so swollen, that I'm pretty sure it's going to flood the driveway by the afternoon.

I'll get some photo's if it does.

it won't be an issue as it happens every year, so I'll still be able to pick kids up from school.

( though the local council has us listed as a 100 year flood zone.. yeah right!)

Next door to us though.. it floods halfway up the hill and most of the neighbours drive goes under about 5 to 6 feet of water.. their property is where two streams converge and they get a huge volume of water. Last year one of the cattle from the farm across the road was swept into the stream and drowned.. not much fun trying to winch a dead steer out of a stream i can tell you.. I moved my cattle uphill to the back paddock yesterday, luckily.

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug thats looks very nice. I also made four of my other racks when I first built my wine cellar. I over built as usual knowing I would always have plenty of space for my wine. WOW WAS I WRONG!! I added six wall racks (27 bottles each) over X-mas and now this one. I BLAME IT ALL ON TOM AND WADE! We need more friend like them. It would be way to dangerous if we all lived in the same town.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug thats looks very nice. I also made four of my other racks when I first built my wine cellar. I over built as usual knowing I would always have plenty of space for my wine. WOW WAS I WRONG!! I added six wall racks (27 bottles each) over X-mas and now this one. I BLAME IT ALL ON TOM AND WADE! We need more friend like them. It would be way to dangerous if we all lived in the same town.



My storage area is very rudimentary at this point in time. I'm hoping over the summer for frame off an area and "finish" it in the basement for a "wine closet" (for lack of better term). Our house is 109 years old and my basement ceilings are barely 7' tall with out pipes and ductwork in the way. I was planning on eventually closing off under the cellar steps for wine storage purposes. 

You're probably right about it being dangerous if we all lived in the same area. Still being new to this I haven't had a chance to build up a supply but we are slowly working on it. I'll get 4 more juice buckets in the fall and whatever fruit wines I decide to make over the summer.

I will have a few things that can be brought to the get together in July, whoever gets them may just have to wait a month or so to drink if they desire to do so.


----------



## crazyx2

Wow Tom, just read your post earlier. You are a machine when it comes to making wine! I've gotta step up my game! haha

I'm going out to a apple orchard this weekend, hopefully getting around 200kg's worth. Building a bucket press, as my "project press" is still a long way off being completed. Then plugging in the spare deep freezer, chucking all the apples in there and hopefully juice will be the final product before the end of Sunday!

But today I am heading off to Bunnings to find some suitable buckets!... after my accounting class, damn haha.


----------



## Tom

LOL,
You "must" have checked "fermenting" in my signature.

Wait, fresh fruit is getting in season and I do ALOT of fruit wines with or without my steam juicer.


----------



## crazyx2

Sounds good Tom, you should take a photo of all your carboys together, I reckon that'd look crazy. 

I'm saving up my pingers and slowly finding cheap carboys second hand on the net. Need to find a bigger place tho, I've run out of room where I live and have started doing it at the gf's house hahaha 

It's the end of our fruit season here, so trying to start stockpiling juice to keep me busy over winter..


----------



## Wade E

Had a party today at work to celebrate the retirement of a fellow worker. We sort of had the same thing last week but it wasnt scheduled very well and not many could attend. My limoncello was a big hit here after a few vrews and some food.


----------



## Tom

crazyx2 said:


> Sounds good Tom, you should take a photo of all your carboys together, I reckon that'd look crazy.
> 
> I'm saving up my pingers and slowly finding cheap carboys second hand on the net. Need to find a bigger place tho, I've run out of room where I live and have started doing it at the gf's house hahaha
> 
> It's the end of our fruit season here, so trying to start stockpiling juice to keep me busy over winter..


I have them in THREE different rooms... LOL

"PINGERS" ?? was dat?


----------



## Julie

Today, I am doing ..............nothing.........well maybe bottling some one gallons that I have aging. It has been another crazy week but instead of work it was home. First it's running around looking for a car for Megan, found her a jeep liberity for a sweet deal and then my son Steve's truck breaks down and he decided enough of the nickle and diming so we are out looking at trucks. Last night everyone got there new rides and I am done with everything that goes with buying a new car. Whew!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Today, I am doing ..............nothing.........well maybe bottling some one gallons that I have aging. It has been another crazy week but instead of work it was home. First it's running around looking for a car for Megan, found her a jeep liberity for a sweet deal and then my son Steve's truck breaks down and he decided enough of the nickle and diming so we are out looking at trucks. Last night everyone got there new rides and I am done with everything that goes with buying a new car. Whew!




I feel for you. I just realized I forgot to drop my daughters car off at the shop this morning. I'll blame her, she mentioned that she would take it down yesterday and then she went out.

Half day today, taking the bike to get inspected then for a ride before picking up my daughter from daycare. 

Enjoy the day Julie, it's suppose to be close to 80.


----------



## St Allie

Tom said:


> I have them in THREE different rooms... LOL
> 
> "PINGERS" ?? was dat?



pingers = pennies = cash.


----------



## Runningwolf

This morning I helped a friend put a liner in his new pond. Then we went to a rock quarry and picked up a ton of rocks for the ledge (thats just a start, we'll need about 6 ton). Then I went to an old farm auction and picked up a 5 gal carboy for $12.00. I keep kicking myself though (ouch). They had what looked like a small fruit press and it was in brand new condition but old. The tag on it said cheese press. I don't know anything about cheese making but this could have been used for pressing something small like berries. It sold for only $17.00. Damn it was cute enough if not for anything else an ornament. Tonight I am going to a local nursery for a cocktails/container party. You bring your own container or buy one from them and they will help you design and plant it with what ever flowers you buy from them. This is held after hours by registration only. To heck with the plants I'm going for the cocktails and horderve's. I did tell them I would bring a couple bottles of my wine also.


----------



## rodo

Yardsaling, hoping it dosen't rain.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Heading out to pick a few more berries. I hope the spot that I've only picked once will produce decent again. 
I've found that after really picking an area hard three times, you have to cover a lot of ground to get a good bucket of berries. That means a lot of scratches.
Tomorrow is supposed to be a good day, going to some big patch on the farm my brother works on.


----------



## Wade E

Probably start my Blueberry Melomel today.


----------



## jeepingchick

picking up DNW at the aiport this afty, hes been in floridia visiting his family. His brother retired wed for the airforce. so the fam had a huge get together!!
friend brought her dog by last night for me to puppy sit , and the puppy and my dogs are gettin on great!!! gotta work on potty training but even after just a night hes doing better so i see potential in him and laziness in my friend LOL!!! gonna have to give her hell for this! i was scared that at 5 months and not trained yet he was gonna be a "slow" dog....nope its all my firends fault LMAO!!!
may have to try n steal the dog from her cuz i love him already LOL!!! ive got two HUGE labs who weigh close to 80lbs .this little guy is only 5lbs soaking wet!!! normally hate small dogs....but hes not yippy , hes not (overly) hyper, and he listens!


----------



## xanxer82

In Ocean City, MD. Just left the new cigar shop.


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> friend brought her dog by last night for me to puppy sit , and the puppy and my *dogs are gettin on great*!!!



toooo much information!! who gets the puppies. Nikki leads dogs to seperate corners


----------



## jeepingchick

not getting IT on dan, need to send u the corner for that LOL!!actually we will be breeding our labs again next summer, she had her last litter right before thanksgiving 08. and they make the cutest pups!! weve got a waiting list for the next litter already. our vet actually is top on our wait list LOL!!!


----------



## Mud

Planting zebra and blue grasses, then off to add a hose bib to end of the house. Someday it will supply a sprinkler system, but for now I get to play lawn ornament with a hose every evening.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Mowed the lawn before the rain started. Put up my deck awning, uncovered and got my fountain going, uncovered my Chiminea fireplace. (All in the rain-can't afford to waste the day). Now we are heading out to a party. Time for a brew.

Larry


----------



## St Allie

we've a huge storm, with gale force winds, heading our way tonight.

making sure everything is tied down and plenty of firewood inside.

got the candles and stuff organised in case the power goes out.


----------



## Julie

St Allie said:


> we've a huge storm, with gale force winds, heading our way tonight.
> 
> making sure everything is tied down and plenty of firewood inside.
> 
> got the candles and stuff organised in case the power goes out.



You know somethings that could be fun, hanging out during a bad storm and it can, also, be scary. Good Luck, I hope you do not sustain any damage.


----------



## ffemt128

Made a real quick wine rack for the shelf at the top of our basement steps. It will hold 24 bottles and temps there are fairly consistent. Will beat running to the basement for a bottle of wine whenever one is needed. I'll put a few of each that we have been drinking there and then mabe a few of what will be ready soon. I'll take a picture and try to post soon.


----------



## joseph

*St Allie*

sounds like a good storm 
wind blows here some times 90 plus 
Get a cup of hot coffie put your feet up let it storm
Joseph


----------



## ffemt128

Neice's birthday party today. Weather forecast said slight chance of rain again mid afternoon. Rest of the week they said was going to be sunny and low to mid 80's. Going to be a bike week. yeah.....


----------



## jeepingchick

gotta go to the recycling center....cant wait for free road side to kick in out here, such a PITA to go to the center LOL!!! gonna hit wally world and replace the sugar my dog ate, and finally get the Skeeter Pee started hopfully today! need to clean a bit as well but MEH so dont wanna LOL!


----------



## Runningwolf

Last nite I helped a friend bottle four batches of wine. I took my enolmatic filler and thermocapsular with me. He is ordering both of them this week after seeing how awesome they were. Today I will spend a little time cleaning up the wine making area and then work outside. Need to spray some round up around.

Speaking of Round up it reminds me of a true story. About four years ago (Christmas time) a manager asked an elderly gentlemen we had working for us to round up the poinsettias. Yeah you guessed it! Sprayed every single one of them (about three hundred total).


----------



## Wade E

Pretty funny stuff Dan!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

My brother took me out this morning at daylight to the tomato farm he works on to pick black berries. Sure enough, there be berries in them there bushes! 
We got started around 7 am and by 10:30 am had 30 pounds.
He said we'ld give one good spot another couple days and hit them again!
Now I think the wife and I are going to go out for dinner.


----------



## St Allie

joseph said:


> sounds like a good storm
> wind blows here some times 90 plus
> Get a cup of hot coffie put your feet up let it storm
> Joseph



So much for the storm..

we got a bit of rain with no winds at all..

I thought they had satellite forecasts nowadays?

am still sitting here with my candles....


----------



## ffemt128

Got back from the SIL's house around 5:30 and left at 5:45 for a 54 mile ride on the motorcycle. It was kind of relaxing, should have been a bit further but I cam back the highway instead of the back roads since I knew my wife had stuff she wanted to get done this evening.

Can't wait for this week, going to be a bike week everywhere I go.


----------



## Mud

Fertilized all my plants today. It's a big job but very pleasant. Was mostly sunny and 70*. 

Also stared at the cranberry melomel for a while trying to decide whether to add a clearing agent. So far I've never used any, but would kind of like to get it wrapped up so I can start another batch. Decided ignoring it would build character and closed the closet door.


----------



## Wade E

Racked my wifes Wildberry Pomegranite Zin, started 2 6 gallon sugar washes, started a Blueberry Melomel and an RJS Cru Select kit that was given to me.


----------



## jeepingchick

not to sound like the "slow" member..........whats a sugar wash ???


----------



## Wade E

Lets just say its just sugar and water and yeast and when its done fermenting it goes into a stainless steel or copper vessel and is heated for some time!!!!


----------



## Tom

Damn you R giving it away...  =


----------



## St Allie

Wade E said:


> Lets just say its just sugar and water and yeast and when its done fermenting it goes into a stainless steel or copper vessel and is heated for some time!!!!



SMACKS Wades hand!

( you know you deserved it )

Allie


----------



## jeepingchick

***wanders around lost***


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Lets just say its just sugar and water and yeast and when its done fermenting it goes into a stainless steel or copper vessel and is heated for some time!!!!



Sounds like a recipe from Troy!


----------



## ffemt128

jeepingchick said:


> ***wanders around lost***



Isn't that what you were doing when you were wandering around the pond or was that someone else. I could be confused....


----------



## jeepingchick

thanks Doug........thanks...... 




LOL!!! and yup that was me....in my defense the pond has many trails and they are all color coded with little markers ,and the trail i was on was the yellow trail......at the point i got lost the trail marker turned orange  so i kept straight instead of turning with the orange ......who could know that!!!


----------



## non-grapenut

started my blackberry wine, racked my red/white clover the 2nd time, bottled my banana port, sparkled my xmas brew and considered starting a beer this weekend, but I pooped out. Yeesh...and, btw, where are the results to the Winemakermag competition? Bummed..boo.


----------



## crazyx2

Tom - How did your 36 gallons of Italian grape juice go back in 2009?

My god thats alot of juice hehe, 

So I tried my newly built apple press out, worked out I was missing something as a bag full of apples cut into quarters returned only half a cup of juice.. Only to realise that I had to mulch the apples up first, dammit! So this weekend I'm receiving 200 kg's of apples (picked up 100kgs last weekend), but the important part is either building a apple grinder or buying a kitchen waste disposal unit... Either way those apples have to die muahahahahaha


----------



## Tom

The CA and Italian reds still aging. Bottled the Frascati and the verdicchio this week.


----------



## NSwiner

Today was nice here so I did some work in one of my flowerbeds & had some SP while I did it . Then chilled out for awhile before supper oh guess I'm still chillin out but have moved on to my Cranberry Delight wine I made .Think it will another wine I made next then what will it be while we watch the hockey game ???


----------



## lloyd

I'm Working on some double fermented apple wine. Right now I have it in a keg with 50 lbs. co2 pressure on it. I have apple Champagne in mind. It has been in there for 2 days. last night it got down to 22F outside so I brought it in at 3:00 am. T don't know if I can get it cold enough and stable enough to get it out of the keg and into champagne bottles. you get a glass of foam when it settles back into liquid. it is pretty tasty But how can I get into a bottle?


----------



## Dugger

Beautiful day here today, in fact a beautiful long weekend. Planted my vegetable garden today and when it got too hot, went in the basement and vacuum degassed and filtered three red wines. Was hoping to get at some plumbing in my wine room-to-be so I can get geared up for making more but unfortunately didn't get done. Haven't made a kit since Dec and have 13 ready to start so gotta get goin'!!


----------



## Wade E

Lloyd, you have to make a counter pressure filler to do that. Here is a way to do so. Scroll down to the last artiocle, its very easy and it works.
http://www.strangebrew.ca/Drew/cheap.html


----------



## Runningwolf

Spent the day taking my mother to the Cleveland Clinic for an appointment then came home and got my truck and went to the wineries and picked up 16 cases of wine bottles. I helped a friend bottle the other nite and he liked all of my toys and got his wife's permission to get some of the same things. He told me to just order him everything he needs that he doesn't already have and he'll pay me for them.
Pretty cool Called George while I was on the road today and ordered him a new thermocapsular and a bunch of other stuff to the tune of 300.00. Tomorrow I will order his enolmatic filler! This is kinda fun with someone elses money!


----------



## Wade E

Do you think he would notice if you bought me an Enol also? Hehehe


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Do you think he would notice if you bought me an Enol also? Hehehe



LOL..I am also going to get him the attachment for racking from carboy to another and one for myself since it really wouldn't add to the shipping. It will be interesting to see how it compares to my vacuum pump. The convenience alone may be worth it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Switched servers and emails today. What a PIA. The first router didn't work so I had to run back to Best Buy and get another one. After an hour or so of playing with it, it's finally woking. Now I have to remember who to contact to change my email address.


----------



## xanxer82

Graduating from college today at 3pm!


----------



## rodo

> Graduating from college today at 3pm!


 
Congratulations


----------



## Wade E

I am having an extremely bad day here! Had a real rough day at work with temps in the mid 90's at work and being rushed all day due to lack of management duties and then come home to find that my wife screwed up the laptop by shutting it down while running a scan disc by holding the off button down and this or maybe it is just a coincidence fried the hardive. Then I jump on my desktop and make a few posts and step away from it for a few only to come back to it stuck on detecting IDE drives and wont go any further no matter what I do so in a few hours Im down 2 computers and now stealing my daughters laptop. Oh by the way I also discovered a sheet rock screw in my back tire and has a slow leak.  I may be missing a little in the next few days!


----------



## joseph

*wade*

I hear that .
yesterday some one got my cc. no. and name and went on a buying spree .tried to empty my bank acct. i got it in time so far had to change cc. 
and red tag bank acct. it was some one up north and in iceland.man what a day. got to find some other way to order on the web,
Joseph


----------



## Runningwolf

What a Bummer Wade. Tomorrow can only be better of course. Hope you get your computers back up soon. But then on the other hand maybe you should stick to your daughters computer, I think the spell check is working better


----------



## jeepingchick

dan, congrats thats awsome!

wade, damn that blows! im sorry ur having such a bad day!!! hoping it gets better for ya!! 

as for me , went with the daughters entire second grade to DC today......a PACKED bus ride (4 busses realy but i only care about the one i was on), screaming 8 year olds, and me as a chaperone.......whos bright idea was this anyways ...........oh ya, MINE! i volunteered for this LMAO!!!! 
we had fun! but man am i nackered and i cant wait for bed! if it was for idol i would be there now!!!!!!!


----------



## St Allie

gawd Wade.. open a wine!.. 

joseph that's scary.. the bank and cc company are covering the losses?

Dan.. I have your new email... cheers darl

I have some homework to do.. but first day at job good, nice people and simple stuff so far.

Allie


----------



## joseph

*st allie*

Yes they are. but i had to call all of stores to stop them from shipping things, got it done in the nic of time .
Joseph


----------



## xanxer82

Thanks!  
Wade, hope your day gets better.
Now it's off to my first day at the second full time job.


----------



## Maestro

Me, I'm taking the 1,500th reply on this thread. That's what I'm doing today.


----------



## Runningwolf

Maestro said:


> Me, I'm taking the 1,500th reply on this thread. That's what I'm doing today.



Maestro, that's the only thing you had to do and you messed it up by four minutes


----------



## Maestro

Runningwolf said:


> Maestro, that's the only thing you had to do and you messed it up by four minutes



But on the contrary....I did, in fact, have the 1,500th reply, and the 1,501st post. It's all in the small details my friend.


----------



## Runningwolf

Maestro said:


> But on the contrary....I did, in fact, have the 1,500th reply, and the 1,501st post. It's all in the small details my friend.



Dan stands corrected and heads to the corner.


----------



## Maestro

LOLOL!!!

It's ok Dan, here, have a man hug.


----------



## NSwiner

xanxer82 said:


> Graduating from college today at 3pm!



That's awesome CONGRATS !!!!! 
Good luck with your new job .


----------



## NSwiner

joseph said:


> I hear that .
> yesterday some one got my cc. no. and name and went on a buying spree .tried to empty my bank acct. i got it in time so far had to change cc.
> and red tag bank acct. it was some one up north and in iceland.man what a day. got to find some other way to order on the web,
> Joseph



You should use paypal . PLus never leave your CC # on a site for easy access always retype it back in if the place you buy from doesn't have paypal .Plus they say log out of the site don't stay logged on after buying products .Also if it was me I would glo to the last company or if you know where they got your # from & tell them they better pump up the security or you won't be buying from them anymore .


----------



## NSwiner

Today is my last day off before I go back to work .So I'm finishing up a reorganizing project I started .Hopefully setting up the wine cabinet I bought awhile back .Of course I have some running around to do .


----------



## ffemt128

Patiently waiting for 3:00 so this work day can be over.


----------



## Maestro

Currently reading about ^^him^^ patiently waiting on 3:00pm.


----------



## Tom

This AM bottled 6 gal of Pear and 6 gal Cranberry/Raspberry
Kegged 3 - 5 gallon corny's of my Germen Ale


----------



## ffemt128

Took a walk in the Strip District at lunch time. A bit warm but a nice walk. Stopped into Carlos' Garage Winery while down there, ended up picking up a bottle of wine. They are a bit pricey, although it tastes good, I don't think I'll be stopping in there often.

Leaving here in 10 minutes, going home, walk down to pick up my daughter then the 2 of us are going in her Whale Pool to cool off.

Whoo Hoo the weekend is almost here.


----------



## xanxer82

Started my new job with the county government department of aging. It was really nice.


----------



## Maestro

xanxer82 said:


> Started my new job with the county government department of aging. It was really nice.



Could be the fastest turn around time between graduating and getting a job right here.


----------



## xanxer82

lol. It's actually full time job number two. Can't make ends meet without working two jobs.


----------



## NSwiner

Right now I'm sitting here typing watching by boxer at our fence waiting for someone nice to come by & give her some attention .She such a sucky baby . Earlier I hit a good sale a local purse store so I bought purse & wallet , the women here might get this if they are shoppers . I hate to pay regular price for anything especially things like purse & shoes that are makred up to start with . I just took pics of one of my favs will post later on .


----------



## NSwiner

xanxer82 said:


> lol. It's actually full time job number two. Can't make ends meet without working two jobs.



Thats sad that you have tob work so much (


----------



## Runningwolf

NSwiner said:


> Right now I'm sitting here typing watching by boxer at our fence waiting for someone nice to come by & give her some attention .She such a sucky baby . Earlier I hit a good sale a local purse store so I bought purse & wallet , the women here might get this if they are shoppers . I hate to pay regular price for anything especially things like purse & shoes that are makred up to start with . I just took pics of one of my favs will post later on .




Darlene, I don't know what color you got but I can guarantee you I know a beautiful young lady that will sell you a matching leather jacket to go with what you got today!


----------



## Julie

Doug, it is Friday for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And it could not have come any sooner. What a week at work, yesterday at the end of the day was a grand finale. It seemed all week everyone was having a dud moment. I had to handle some very stupid crap all week. Yesterday afternoon, one of the secretaries came into my office and asked if I knew how to add staples to our copier, I said no but and this is where I made my first mistake, got up to take a look. Well there are two secretaries trying to handle the problem, the one who normally makes sure there is staples and toner is off on sick leave, and neither one of these two have a clue on doing any of this. I doubt they would know the difference between a hammer and a screwdriver. They can not figure out how to open the cartridge to put in the refills and neither one of them would let me have it long enough to try and figure it out. So I tell them I would check in the warehouse for any extras, so I walk down, look around, ask Dan my warehouse worker if he knew if we had any of these and he said no not that kind. So I go back to the office, tell them they would have to wait until I order a new one because I believe this one is not working right based on the fact that these two tell me it will not work, it is stuck, that was my second mistake. The next thing I know the one sec comes in and says she has her thumb on the spring and thinks she can add the stables, so I go get her staples and.......her thumb is stuck in the staple cartridge and she can not get it out. She immediately goes to 4 year old land and what a b*t*h this is to handle this. The other sec is actually blowing her nose for her and wiping her eyes because she can't do it with her thumb in this plastic cartridge!!!!! To make a long story short, we finally get the cartridge off of her thumb, I walk out of the office, go home, took one look at Mike who is laughing his azz off because he knew the whole story and i say "get in the truck we are headed to the bar" and that is how I endd my day last night. And today was actually the best day but then again I was at a conference most of the day. Thank God it is the weekend. Now I am sitting on my back deck enjoying the last of a bottle of cherry wine.


----------



## Runningwolf

Well Julie you definitely deserve this long weekend. Hope everyone has a nice holiday!


----------



## jeepingchick

ohman!! Dawin Award Winner there.....shudda let the stapler have her thumb, dont think she deserves thumbs anyways....poor you!!! man im not patient enough for all that!!


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> ohman!! Dawin Award Winner there.....shudda let the stapler have her thumb, dont think she deserves thumbs anyways....poor you!!! man im not patient enough for all that!!



yup, kill the gene pool!


----------



## Wade E

Still 2 comps down bt the day was way better, Runningwolf(Dan) the only reason my spelling is better is because I really have to keep checking to see if what Im typing is coming through as there are about 6 missing keys on my daughters keyboard and you have to press them just right to get them to work.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade that just reminded me of a guy that had a parrot and the parrot removed every key on his laptop (sounds like a Nikki story)! I would be dead in the water as I peck with two fingers and have to look a the keyboard.


----------



## jeepingchick

HAHAHAHHAHA  

MY parrot only picks off my cursor keys.......little tard......do yall know how hard it is to put a right arrow back on a MacBook???? no??? well.......its not easy LOL!!!!


----------



## Wade E

Dan, I peck with 2 fingers also!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IQwine

I always thought it would be better if they put the keys in alphabetical order....


----------



## NSwiner

All I have to say is didn't a man invent the computer & it's keyboard ??????? 

Man today is my Monday working all weekend sucks for many reasons .To top it off all the Gov. cheques come out today so that means we wiil be extra busy .


----------



## jeepingchick

^^^^^^^^SUCKS^^^^^^^^^


but for me today is the start of my 4 day weekend and ive gotta clean the hell outta my house cuz were having a BBQ sunday! 

think DNW and i are gonna go on a date today!! gonna go to the range and see who can shoot better today!!! we seem to flip flop on that alot LOL kills him when im the better one


----------



## Maestro

Back at work once again, but at least I have a 3 day weekend ahead of me. Went last night to Screen on the Green at Piedmont Park in downtown Atlanta. Pretty fun to watch a movie in the part with 10,000 of your closest friends. lol

Tomorrow's gonna be fun though. I'm also a member of AR-15.com and we have a Georgia get together at a range in the northwest part of the state. Imagine 50-60 people all with assault rifles and other toys shooting all day. Yeahhh, gonna be fun.


----------



## Tom

Today working on my Koi pond. Seperating some plants. Late last Fall fish had babys. Now I must have 20 large fish and 30 new small ones. I did get rid if 6 the other day. Still looks like a feeding frenzy when feeding them.


----------



## xanxer82

Worked for the county this morning and about to clock in for my other job.


----------



## Runningwolf

Started another batch of pee yesterday. Added two containers of raspberry/apple to it. Started a slurry yesterday and added half of it four hours later to the juice. Today 12 hours later it is rock and roll already and ohhhh it smells soooo good! (pssst don't tell anybody I cheated and didn't wait the 24 hours to add the slury)


----------



## non-grapenut

just got done dancing for 1 hour with my students for our Memorial Day party. Repairing a system32/config error on an employee's laptop (boy..he's gonna owe me some fruit or something...thank goodness he has hundreds of muscadine 200 year old vines getting ready to pop in a couple months!)


----------



## IQwine

I am racking from my secondary my first batch of fruit wine. A strawberry that is fermented to dry... on to the next step...


----------



## IQwine

Runningwolf said:


> I cheated and didn't wait the 24 hours to add the slury)



 I think the yeasties heard U


----------



## xanxer82

Waiting to get out of my other job for the night.
Then I'm going to check on my merlot that's fermenting.


----------



## ffemt128

Installed my saddle bags on my Boulevard S50, helped my oldest son move some furniture into a storage unit until he can move into his house after the closing, talked to my youngest son in Afghanistan and then went in the whale pool with my 3 y/o. She is so much fun when she is in the pool. Such a great age.


----------



## xanxer82

At work at my main job. Took the clients to see the new Shrek movie.
Off at 8 will check on the merlot.
Love the way a wine starts moving and swirling on it's own while fermenting.


----------



## Mud

Brother's in town from NC, so we're cooking out and drinking beer. Haven't seen him in a few months, and probably a year before that, so it's a nice change of pace.


----------



## St Allie

xanxer82 said:


> At work at my main job. Took the clients to see the new Shrek movie.
> Off at 8 will check on the merlot.
> Love the way a wine starts moving and swirling on it's own while fermenting.



What was the new Shrek movie like?


----------



## Runningwolf

Made 7 pies last night (3 key lime and 4 peanut butter). Today My wife and I continued to help our friends add rock walls to there water garden. Stacked about 2 tons and have a long ways to go yet. <yawn> ready for bed!


----------



## xanxer82

St Allie said:


> What was the new Shrek movie like?



It was pretty good. There was enjoyment for the kids and some well cloaked adult humor as well.

Dan, Peanut butter pie mm mmm good! One of my favorites!


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Made 7 pies last night (3 key lime and 4 peanut butter). Today My wife and I continued to help our friends add rock walls to there water garden. Stacked about 2 tons and have a long ways to go yet. <yawn> ready for bed!


Ready for BED or ready for Wine? LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Ready for BED or ready for Wine? LOL



Ribs for dinner, piece of each of the pies and wine through out the evening..I'm whooped!!!

Tomorrow another picnic at home, plant some more flowers and maybe do some racking. Our drive always looks like a nursery, cause my wife is alwys picking up new stuff or splitting and trading. I'll post as more things come in bloom.


----------



## Tom

I know what it like. 2 weeks ago I got a 2,000#'s of river rock to put around my Koi pond and in the flower "beds". 

*NOW, Why do they call it a "flower bed"? I thought they should call it the "BLOOM" bed. After all thats where flowers bloom and not where flowers SLEEP.*


----------



## NSwiner

Working !!! Day 3 one more after is one I know it won't be slow as last Sunday .


----------



## Tom

Sunday I slow cooked a Beef Brisket. I smoked it for 12+
hours.


----------



## Runningwolf

Last night we had friends over and I cooked steaks out on the grill. Today we're going to the lake to collect river rocks for the bottom of the pond we're helping to build.


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday had a small community parade in the neighboring community. Went for a nice relaxing 60 mile ride on the bike. Today we have our annual Memorial Day Parade and service in our area. That starts at 11:00 so we'll be leaving the station for line up around 10:30. May try to sneak in another ride today.


----------



## jeepingchick

yesterday we had a wonderful BBQ! hubby smoked a brisket as well (MMMMMMMM) he smoked his low n slow for 23 hrs and it was so wonderful! my fav dish by far! we had some friends over popped open his peach ale and got out the guns LOL! it was a blast, hope to have a few more Qs this summer i love them so much!!! 
happy memorial day everyone!


----------



## Mud

I'm planting the garden today. Had planned to skip the veggie patch this year but the missus was rather set on it. Tilled in the last of the compost this AM. Will plant this evening after it cools off.

Yesterday the tractor ran out of gas while I was mowing. I went down by the pond last night after dark to gas it up and bring it back. Spooked a bear away from it. Wish I had a flashlight. Couldn't see it. All I heard was a cough and then it ran.


----------



## Wade E

Just going to fire up the grill and relax, hade a very stressful week and this week will be brutal as far as a workload so Im enjoying what little time I have left before it all hits the fan!


----------



## lloyd

Boy My attempt at bottling my sparkling wine was a bust. Im getting my but handed to me on a platter!! I tried the cheep counter pressure filler last night. I got my bottle 1/2 full before it blew the cork. everything instantly went to foam. I looked like the stay puff marshmallow man. I know that I need to get the wine down to 27F to retain the co2 in solution. but I believe Im having a prob with turbulence in my valve. How du you guys bottle force carbed beverages?


----------



## carmine

lloyd said:


> Boy My attempt at bottling my sparkling wine was a bust. Im getting my but handed to me on a platter!! I tried the cheep counter pressure filler last night. I got my bottle 1/2 full before it blew the cork. everything instantly went to foam. I looked like the stay puff marshmallow man. I know that I need to get the wine down to 27F to retain the co2 in solution. but I believe Im having a prob with turbulence in my valve. How du you guys bottle force carbed beverages?



I have my brothers and cousins over my brothers are firing up the grill an
my brother took out the skeeter pee every body likes it nice job rock
carmine


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Just going to fire up the grill and relax, hade a very stressful week and this week will be brutal as far as a workload so Im enjoying what little time I have left before it all hits the fan!



Yes Wade please relax and stay cool. We would not want you to catch a virus going into the work week.


----------



## Wade E

Just bought a new hard drive and installed it and loaded windows on my desktop and thats all set now so all back in business. Its amazing how much hard drives have come down and how big they have gotten. I seen a 2TB for $199


----------



## Tom

Just droped off my Mom back home (had her here for the weekend). Tonight I may start MLF on my Chilean juices.


----------



## St Allie

just putting the crockpot on and the breadmakers.. 

turkey casserole for a change.


----------



## ffemt128

Cokked shiskabobs on the grill with our family. Nice quiet relaxing day. Cracked open a bottle of the Tropical Breeze, it's only 4 months old but it was very refreshing. We will be making another batch of this in the future.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Cokked shiskabobs on the grill with our family. Nice quiet relaxing day. Cracked open a bottle of the Tropical Breeze, it's only 4 months old but it was very refreshing. We will be making another batch of this in the future.



Try it with fish, makes no difference what type of fish or how you cook it, it just goes oh so great with fish.


----------



## Runningwolf

All right you guy's quit talking about me. My daughter just asked me to go for a walk and gog knows my fat a$% needs it!  Just behave till i get back!


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> All right you guy's quit talking about me. My daughter just asked me to go for a walk and gog knows my fat a$% needs it!  Just behave till i get back!


And if we DON'T then what? Ya gonna put us in the corner? I been in all my corners so I hide stuff ( guess what) to help me spend the time.


----------



## jeepingchick

heck no Tom, those corners are Mine !!! LMAO!!!

dan think of me while ur out walking , maybe your walk can effect my fat a$# LMAO!!! man oh man i wish it worked that way HAHAAHHAH


----------



## St Allie

Runningwolf said:


> All right you guy's quit talking about me. My daughter just asked me to go for a walk and gog knows my fat a$% needs it!  Just behave till i get back!



who's 'gog' again?

did she post an introduction?


----------



## Runningwolf

St Allie said:


> who's 'gog' again?
> 
> did she post an introduction?



Alright I'm back, we took the bikes instead for three miles. aggg wheres the oxygen What happen to padding on the bike seats? Oh my sore butt.

Tom you took the skeeter PEE with you?? I know Nikki is hiding better stuff then that there. Problem is her stuff never gets a chance to age. Sounds like our friend in the great North west.

Allie, I picked up Wades virus! That was suppose to be God! I wonder if his new hard drive will have speel chek on it! I bet if the price was right his daughter would take dictation for him..LMAO


----------



## St Allie

Runningwolf said:


> Allie, I picked up Wades virus! That was suppose to be God! I wonder if his new hard drive will have speel chek on it! I bet if the price was right his daughter would take dictation for him..LMAO



don't come the raw prawn with me Dan..


no one loads a virus that FIXES your spelling..

that simply puts everyone out of work.

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf

St Allie said:


> don't come the raw prawn with me Dan..
> 
> Allie



HA HA HA I had no idea what you meant by that so I googled it...

From the traditional Australian expression: "Don't come the raw prawn!" or "Don't come the raw prawn with me!", meaning: "Don't try to put one over me!" or "Don't treat me like a fool!". Particularly used to indicate that the listener is aware of the speaker's ingenuousness, for example where the person to whom it's directed feigns innocence or naivety.

LOL. I never heard that before. I love your posts Allie!!


----------



## Mud

Are you sure the bike had a seat, Dan? That's always the first thing to check.


----------



## St Allie

Runningwolf said:


> HA HA HA I had no idea what you meant by that so I googled it...
> 
> From the traditional Australian expression: "Don't come the raw prawn!" or "Don't come the raw prawn with me!", meaning: "Don't try to put one over me!" or "Don't treat me like a fool!". Particularly used to indicate that the listener is aware of the speaker's ingenuousness, for example where the person to whom it's directed feigns innocence or naivety.
> 
> LOL. I never heard that before. I love your posts Allie!!



surprised you spelled that out for the other americans Dan.. it could have been special.....


not to worry...

I'll just change my expression... I have a million of them...

"Roo loose in the top paddock"

I'm saving that one... just for you Dan...

Allie (grins)


----------



## Tom

St Allie said:


> surprised you spelled that out for the other americans Dan.. it could have been special.....
> 
> 
> not to worry...
> 
> I'll just change my expression... I have a million of them...
> 
> "Roo loose in the top paddock"
> 
> I'm saving that one... just for you Dan...
> 
> Allie (grins)



Oh my LOOK what she is calling YOU !

An Australian colloquialism; *describing someone intellectually impaired or moronic*. In the case of this phrase, the term "roo" is an abbreviation for kangaroo, an Australian marsupial. Used emphatically, the phrase is sometimes amended to "a few roos loose in the top paddock".


----------



## jeepingchick

Runningwolf said:


> ? I know Nikki is hiding better stuff then that there. Problem is her stuff never gets a chance to age. Sounds like our friend in the great North west.



HEY!!! all my stuff is aging!!! that why im reduced to drinking copious amounts of whiskey and beer!! thank god the beer doesnt have to age so its only a few weeks before i can drink it!!! and i wud have some skeeter pee going but some damn black lab ate my sugar........(finally replaced the sugar yesterday but havnt made anything yet)


----------



## Runningwolf

AGGGG I got it..

well I have a few also "To have a parsnip" is one


----------



## St Allie

Tom said:


> Oh my LOOK what she is calling YOU !
> 
> An Australian colloquialism; *describing someone intellectually impaired or moronic*. In the case of this phrase, the term "roo" is an abbreviation for kangaroo, an Australian marsupial. Used emphatically, the phrase is sometimes amended to "a few roos loose in the top paddock".



yeah gee. OK Tom..

I shall find a special local phrase for you darl..thankyou for reminding me.

Allie


----------



## djrockinsteve

"a few roos loose in the top paddock". Sh!t I'm cryin'. LMMFAOOTF


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> "a few roos loose in the top paddock". Sh!t I'm cryin'. LMMFAOOTF



easy Steve you get involved like Tom did and you're next!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Have you evry seen on tv or the net where someone thinks they can get close to a kangaroo to take their picture and they get kicked? Those critters are powerful! One of my common phrases..........Here's your sign!


----------



## St Allie

Roos are nothing Steve..

the native fauna in Aussie is something you need to grow up with.. to understand..

oh and the men....

Allie


----------



## Runningwolf

St Allie said:


> Roos are nothing Steve..
> 
> the native fauna in Aussie is something you need to grow up with.. to understand..
> 
> oh and the men....
> 
> Allie



explain please!!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Allie, you have me intrigued. I just looked at the map and saw your pin. I'm gonna have to do some homework on NZ

I am trying to relate to how big NZ is and how far away is Australia, your weather now etc. This is a pretty cool learning experience.


----------



## St Allie

Runningwolf said:


> explain please!!



I don't really need to, do I Dan?

lmao


----------



## St Allie

djrockinsteve said:


> Allie, you have me intrigued. I just looked at the map and saw your pin. I'm gonna have to do some homework on NZ
> 
> I am trying to relate to how big NZ is and how far away is Australia, your weather now etc. This is a pretty cool learning experience.



Aussie is the biggest island in the world ( and also a continent).

NZ is very tiny in comparison Steve..

find a pile of questions.. I'll do my best to answer them.. ( and so will Wawa, Boozehag and crazy... all NZ'ers)

Allie


----------



## whine4wine

Just got back from the cabin where we spend most weekends.
This Memorial Day Weekend was uncommonly hot, with temps in the 90's, very unusual for Michigan.

Did lots of boating, drinking, a little fishing, drinking, got some of the chores done, and did some drinking.

My homemade wines were a big hit with the neigbhors. We sampled my strawberry, raspberry-kiwi, tropical breeze, and some skeeter pee. Lots of fun, can't wait till next Friday.






A picture of the wife on the deck, with the lake and our boat in the background.


----------



## St Allie

beautiful spot Dale.

really lovely..

Allie


----------



## midwestwine

whine4wine said:


> just got back from the cabin where we spend most weekends.
> This memorial day weekend was uncommonly hot, with temps in the 90's, very unusual for michigan.
> 
> Did lots of boating, drinking, a little fishing, drinking, got some of the chores done, and did some drinking.
> 
> My homemade wines were a big hit with the neigbhors. We sampled my strawberry, raspberry-kiwi, tropical breeze, and some skeeter pee. Lots of fun, can't wait till next friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a picture of the wife on the deck, with the lake and our boat in the background.



nice crownline is a 202


----------



## whine4wine

midwestwine said:


> nice crownline is a 202



Good eye Matt! Yes it is, its an 05' 202 LPX with a 6.2L and a Bravo 1 drive.

Its my baby.

Are you a boater?


----------



## midwestwine

whine4wine said:


> Good eye Matt! Yes it is, its an 05' 202 LPX with a 6.2L and a Bravo 1 drive.
> 
> Its my baby.
> 
> Are you a boater?



yes i have 06' crownline 200 ls with 5.0 bravo1


----------



## xanxer82

Yesterday was our Memorial Day BBQ and my graduation party. I also worked the main job from 5pm to 10pm.
About to head to work at the county around 9am. After that it's the kid's dr. appointment and grocery shopping.


----------



## NSwiner

My first day off & it's raining so I'm going to cook some bacon & eggs then deal with 2 of my SPs , the wine from juice I started , plus a kit wine today . So i guess it's a good thing it raining not missing any sun time . Other then a kit I have ordered from a store in Halifax I think I will be slowing down on my winemaking for the next month or so until some of the fresh fruits become avaiable .

BTW Dale I'm so jealous wish i was sitting on that deck relaxing .


----------



## non-grapenut

my skeeter pee with my blackberry wine slurry looks real good. Started fermenting right away. Yeah! Also started some Mimosa flower wine...hope it improves...smells like cat spray.


----------



## DesertDance

*Trying to get rid of gnats!*

I have all my cuttings in the house for at least a week or so, and I got the dreaded fungus gnats!! They even got in the butter!! YIKES!

Googled how to get rid of them, and per the instructions I found, I made up a cocktail with a little sugar, soap and apple cider vinegar, to trap the adults. I did this this morning, and so far, nothing!! But they are buzzing around the baby cuttings like crazy!

JD is off to the store to pick up some sand per Google. To get rid of the larvae, I need to scoop 1/2" of their propagation mix out and toss it, and replace it with 1/2" of regular sand. Evidently those gnats will NOT lay their eggs in good old dry sand!

My day isn't over. I'll be scooping and replacing for a couple hours later this evening! Cooking a chicken for dinner and having a little wine at the moment.....
Suzi


----------



## xanxer82

worked today. then the kids dr appointment. Then went to Wine Me Up for half price bottles of wine. Yum!
Going to rack over the merlot in a few.


----------



## Larryh86GT

DesertDance said:


> I have all my cuttings in the house for at least a week or so, and I got the dreaded fungus gnats!! They even got in the butter!! YIKES!
> 
> Googled how to get rid of them, and per the instructions I found, I made up a cocktail with a little sugar, soap and apple cider vinegar, to trap the adults. I did this this morning, and so far, nothing!! But they are buzzing around the baby cuttings like crazy!
> 
> JD is off to the store to pick up some sand per Google. To get rid of the larvae, I need to scoop 1/2" of their propagation mix out and toss it, and replace it with 1/2" of regular sand. Evidently those gnats will NOT lay their eggs in good old dry sand!
> 
> My day isn't over. I'll be scooping and replacing for a couple hours later this evening! Cooking a chicken for dinner and having a little wine at the moment.....
> Suzi



I've battled fungus gnats for years as I bring plants in and out of the house for the winter/summer. The 1/2" layer of sand does work. They lay their eggs in the soil but cannot break through the layer of sand when they hatch and the mature gnats can't come back and lay eggs for future generations of the pesky critters.


----------



## Runningwolf

*Holy Moly Ice Wine!!*

I racked my seven gallons of Vidal today and tried it. Wow was it good. About two months old and sg1.07.

Then *BAMMM* I tried the gallon with chocolate and it was outstanding. I can only hope it maintains the taste or gets even better by Christmas!


----------



## ffemt128

My wife made lasagne last night so after work I'll go home and put that in the oven for dinner tonight. Have birthday cake and relax tonight. A night with no meetings or fire dept items to take care of. 

The best part of the day and the best b-day present I could hope to get has already happened. My son in Afghanistan called and we chatted for abt 20 minutes. I was hoping to hear from him and I did.


----------



## Mud

excavating for a pool. I'm running the shovel. It's a nice day for outside work.


----------



## xanxer82

Just bottled 1.5 gallons of applewine (not backsweetened) I plan to backsweeten the rest of it (3 gallons) bottled the 1 gallon welches white grapefruit and peach wine. Man that acid is kinda harsh at the finish.
Cleaned the house up with Kat. Her friend Liz is over drinking wine with us.


----------



## Torch404

Just returned from a trip to Arizona for a wedding. Getting ready for a trip to Idaho for another wedding next week. My tea and concentrate wines were doing great when I got back; as were my baby chicks, and most of my garden. Taste tested some of my Shitaki wine, pretty good. Started some of it down the road to vinegar, we'll see how that tastes and decide what to do with the rest.


----------



## ffemt128

Relaxing while working from home today. Was out last night pumping basements until 1:00 am last night. I'm tired today. More rain on the way....


----------



## NSwiner

Can't decide what to do today should I go to Halifax & look at the sofa & love seat set or wait until later .


----------



## Larryh86GT

I start work at 10AM. This morning I stopped at our neighborhood annual used book sale and bought 54 pocketbooks for 50 cents each. The sale started at 9AM and I was the first one in line when they opened. And I made it to work with a couple minutes to spare.


----------



## ffemt128

Stopped and picked up 2 Better Bottles this am. They were out of glass carboys (oh well) and some other misc supplies. Working until 10:45 then heading to lunch with some other forum members....


----------



## xanxer82

About to head to work. I'll be there till 2:30pm then will be at my other job by 3:00pm.


----------



## Runningwolf

Getting ready to make my journey down to Pittsburgh to meet other forum members for lunch. Will stop at the wine and tobacco outlet on the way down. Tonight we Will be going to the rib fest if it doesn't rain. Otherwise it will be kabob's on the grill at home.


----------



## xanxer82

Taking the disabled seniors to the library today. They are playing musical bells for the community.


----------



## ffemt128

Tonight we will be attending my oldest daughter's graduation from High School. Wow, do I feel old........


----------



## DragonsLair

Just another day at the office fighting terrorists. Spent most of today getting set up for a Dog and Pony Show tomorrow. Got tired of looking at the neighbors yard so I mowed it. Their renters did a midnight move out six months ago and they haven't even been by to check on it.


----------



## xanxer82

Last night I stabilized and degassed the merlot.
Today I'm working a 14 hour shift in one of the houses with the lowest functioning clients. All of them have moderate to profound retardation and all three are incontinent.
Let's just say it's a stinky day today.


----------



## IQwine

Using my new steam juicer for the first time to steam juice 7# of strawberries for an f-pac. It's working great.


----------



## Wade E

Just put in 8.5 hours of the most grueling OT I have ever done and its the first time in about 3 years of doing sme OT. Glued up 2 curved stringers for 2 all Cherry spiral stairs that wrapped inside a wall twice around in a very tight radius and me and the other guy doing it were soaked right down to our under waer with sweat. I must have dropped 12 lbs today alone. Right now I am sucking up some AC and will do so for the rest of the day and night as it took everything out of me and my back!


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Just put in 8.5 hours of the most grueling OT I have ever done and its the first time in about 3 years of doing sme OT. Glued up 2 curved stringers for 2 all Cherry spiral stairs that wrapped inside a wall twice around in a very tight radius and me and the other guy doing it were soaked right down to our under waer with sweat. I must have dropped 12 lbs today alone. Right now I am sucking up some AC and will do so for the rest of the day and night as it took everything out of me and my back!



Well by the sounds of it stair building is rather healthy. If you dropped any pounds especially 12 lbs. that is healthy, I know you are in pain Wade but that is ok because you are getting healthier,  all you need now is a glass of wine!


----------



## Wade E

Well then healthy is going to kill me!


----------



## Julie

Today I talked Mike into pressure washing off the front of the house and the rocking chairs for the porch. It took him a long time but he got it all done, my porch is sooooooooo great. I bought some white roll down shades because we get the afternoon sun and now everything is so cleaning looking. I, also, have three ceiling fans on the porch, which is probably our best investment, oh it is so nice sitting here since it is raining and we can't sit on the back deck.


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Well then healthy is going to kill me!



Ok, I'll give a toast but at least you are healthy  and I'll send your wife a bottle of Elderberry once she gets that she won't miss you as much


----------



## marly

IQwine said:


> Using my new steam juicer for the first time to steam juice 7# of strawberries for an f-pac. It's working great.



what kind of a steamer did you get? i,m interested in buying one .just don.t know much about them except what i have read here. marly


----------



## Runningwolf

I stopped at a totally awesome winery in Kane, PA today way out in the boon docks. No Kidding this place was first class with a tasting room and all. I asked if they had any used Ice wine bottles and walked out with five cases for 10.00. They also gave my wife and me a tour of the place. I never saw bellissima bottles before but got two cases of those also.

Now for the cool part. When I asked the girl about corking them with the Port floor corker she said they do it all the time. Port floor corkers are advertised they will not work. Well she took me back down in the basement and we corked a regular tall skinny ice wine bottle and a Very tall Bellissima bottle with #9 corks and no issues. LOL, once again you were right Wade!!!

I will post this winery on the map!


----------



## Julie

Would that winery be Flickerwood?


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Would that winery be Flickerwood?



Yes it was and highly reccommend it to anyone traveling in the area. I also heard that Wilcox Winery up there is also nice but we did not make it there. Thanks to Flickerwood I know my next wine venture though.


----------



## Tom

Well toay I SCORED 12#'s of Raspberries. FREE !
Now bagged and off to the freezer.


----------



## Mud

We have a tornado warning all day. I live in the Endless Mountains Region of PA. Not exactly the Rockies, but we almost never have tornadoes because of them. So all serious yardwork is canceled on account of rain. That makes this a good day to start a blueberry wine.


----------



## IQwine

marly said:


> what kind of a steamer did you get? i,m interested in buying one .just don.t know much about them except what i have read here. marly


All U need to know about them is here. I got the Mehu-Liisa Juicer. I suggest U get the SS of whatever U get.


----------



## jeepingchick

OMG my hands are kiling me!! do not advise moving furniture and wood stoves, ripping carpet and underlay, moving fishtanks, and laying pergo all in one weekend, if you have arthritis !!!! DAMN i hurt!!! but my neighbors have a new floor and my other friend has a moved fishtank.....ive been a busy girl this weekend!


----------



## millwright01

Bottled the black cherry pinot noir today. Go through it so fast I decided to try the bag method. Basically a plastic bag in a garbage can to describe it in the most basic sense.


----------



## jeepingchick

im guessing that u dont keep it chilled .....i luv my wine COLD! so that method wuddnt work here....that and i luv luv luv the look and feel of bottles, but im odd i think!


----------



## Runningwolf

Washed three cases of regular bottles and four cases of ice wine bottles. I have three more cases of the ice wine bottles soaking. Heading over to Cleveland to Trickers to pick up some aquatic plants for my friends pond we are building.


----------



## non-grapenut

started some elder flower wine...real interesting picking yesterday morning...me and the FIRE ANTS..weeee.


----------



## ffemt128

Picked up a bug somewhere, just hanging out after leaving work sick earlier. I came home home and went straight to bed. Just woke up from my nap 30 minutes ago. I'm ready for another.


----------



## millwright01

jeepingchick said:


> im guessing that u dont keep it chilled .....i luv my wine COLD! so that method wuddnt work here....that and i luv luv luv the look and feel of bottles, but im odd i think!


 wine.
Yes this us definately a cold drinking wine. Thats why the bag is working great. Got it on a shelf in the fridge. Tried it out 3 times tonight abd its awesome. SP in the next one


----------



## jeepingchick

ah cool.....maybe i was envisioning a bigger bag LOL cuz what i saw in my mind was way to big for my fridge LOL!


----------



## xanxer82

This working 7 days a week and both jobs on monday and friday is really keeping me busy.
Leaving for work around 9am then after work we have the kid's doctor appointment and then sorting out wedding photos for a client. (ok 3 jobs)
Picked up my new glasses yesterday between jobs and still getting used to them. I like how they turn into sunglasses (transitions) Just getting used to a new script is the tough part.


----------



## Leanne

I've been away on the lovely island of Westray this week. Traveling home tomorrow. I've had a great time and feel really rested and relaxed. The Scottish islands are wonderful at this time of year.


----------



## jeepingchick

oh leanne, that sounds wonderful!!! 

i think im gonna rack my muscatto tonight, gonna check the SG and see if its time, but im thinking Thunder Cats Are GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Tom

Racked my 10 gallons of Pilsner Urquell (beer) and racked my 6 gallon of Blueberry wine


----------



## ffemt128

My oldest son closed on his new house yesterday. Tonight after work we took our 3 y/o to the park then went to my son's house to help him wash down all the walls. Tomorrow night will likely be spent caulking gaps between walls and trim and spackling small cracks so that we can hopefully be ready to paint come the weekend. If painting is mostly complete Saturday, Sunday will be moving day.

Sounds like a fun filled weekend to me.


----------



## jeepingchick

ok, it wasnt ready to rack ......*sigh* 

so i called XM radio to fix my lost staions .....was on hold NO JOKE 2 hours....i now have a fixed radio and 5 free months....


----------



## Tom

Early this AM I got a 11# boneless Turkey Breast. I started to Smoke it @ 1PM. I just carved it an hour ago. This is the BEST tasting Turkey breast I ever cooked.
Low and Slow...


----------



## IQwine

Racked 8-6 gal carboys tonight 

Time for a glass of wine


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy moly..you da man!!!


----------



## Tom

I hope you "TASTED" it on each rack . hic hic...repeat hic hic... repeat.. etc...


----------



## IQwine

It's the obsession.... I caught it from Tom !!!!


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Holy moly..you da man!!!


U see,
I DO practice the 3 "P's" ! Even in cooking..


----------



## IQwine

It (they) were wonderful


----------



## IQwine

I have the 3 "T's" down pat.....

tasting, tasting, tasting


----------



## Tom

*I C U "tasted" all 8.
Now after "tasting" all 8 how was the wine? Or, U can't remember?*


----------



## IQwine

# 2 and #3 and #5 and # 7 were 92 points
#1 and # 4 were 93 points
#6 and # 8 were 94 points.....

so there U go .......... they're going to be Gooooood !!

but please.... No LOUD noises in the morning


----------



## Tom

I (WE) we expected nothing less since you are a member in [email protected]@D standing in this forum.
Hmm.. I think my nose turned brown..


----------



## xanxer82

Worked today. Went to see my parents for a bit. Then went to the grocery store and bought 3 32oz. bottles of richfood brand lemon juice. Can anyone guess what I plan to make?


----------



## Tom

Lets see...
I figure you are making alot of FRESH Apple wine. You need the lemon juice so the fruit don't turn brown.
How did I do?


----------



## IQwine

... note to self.... ran out of carboys again!!!
wonder how that happened?????


----------



## xanxer82

I think you've been sampling your thousands of bottles of wine before you guessed Tom  LOL


----------



## Tom

IQwine said:


> ... note to self.... ran out of carboys again!!!
> wonder how that happened?????


Simple,
You did NOT drink what you have fast enough. If you did you would be bottling faster?
Or,
There was a Carboy theif who stole some of your carboys..


----------



## xanxer82

Tom said:


> Simple,
> You did NOT drink what you have fast enough. If you did you would be bottling faster?
> Or,
> There was a Carboy theif who stole some of your carboys..



I still think there is a carboy fairy. It sprinkles idea dust into your sleeping mind and orders you to fill up every carboy in reach.


----------



## ffemt128

Realized I have an empty 6 gallon carboy, may be time for another Skeeter Pee batch soon.


----------



## jeepingchick

Trying to stay upbeat... my best friend is getting packed out today and i gotta go help watch the movers....she will be gone for good monday ....

ive never had a problem with military moves, ive been through more than i can can count between me moving and friends moving, never even batted an eye before....this one is gettin to me tho. Not to be all mushy gusy but shes the only local friend ive got.... i seem to be to blunt and scare ppl off LMAO!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> .... i seem to be to blunt and scare ppl off LMAO!!!



Yeah your pretty tough on us here too! You're the only person on here we're afraid to say anything to or about! 

So can you tell us some more about the strawberry/bannana smothee you made and what the fermentation looked like. Did it finish dry? Details please!


----------



## Leanne

Oh honey, take no notice. I'm not scared of you or intimidated. He's being funny I'm sure.
I'm so sorry your friend is moving.


----------



## NSwiner

Getting ready for a yard sale tomorrow ,now I'm having a glass of Skeeter Pee taking a break . Think I'll have a BBQ for supper that should go good with SP .


----------



## jeepingchick

Runningwolf said:


> Yeah your pretty tough on us here too! You're the only person on here we're afraid to say anything to or about!
> 
> So can you tell us some more about the strawberry/bannana smothee you made and what the fermentation looked like. Did it finish dry? Details please!




LOL!!! thanks yall are freaking great to!! and u better stay skert or ill get ya LMAO!!! 

and on the smoothie, it was wonderful!!! i shud market that stuff. used kosher sea salt , dried bananna extract and dried strawberry extract, my skin is still thanking me!!! one of my many hobbies is making soap and spa stuff, its not reall pretty when im done cuz i cant seem to get the artistry down but dang does it feel nice!!! 

my new title is "Home Craft W4ore" LMAO!!!!! i think DNW will stroke out if i find another hobby. cuz if its home related, i think i do it LOL!


----------



## jeepingchick

Leanne said:


> Oh honey, take no notice. I'm not scared of you or intimidated. He's being funny I'm sure.
> I'm so sorry your friend is moving.



its ok ill be fine, just kinda sucks!! thank god for face book and free long distance right!!! she will be living near napa valley so i may have to make a few trips out there LOL!!!

thanks for the kind words, i needed em today!!


----------



## xanxer82

At job number two of the day. Getting ready to do med rounds then go home at 9.
Gonna start the skeeter pee sometime next week.


----------



## Tom

Today I am getting ready for my Wine Club meeting here at my home tomorrow. If any of are you in my area (So. Jersey/Philly) PM me for address.


----------



## WaWa

Bottled a new batch of divine Kiwifruit wine and started a batch of Lime wine. Too cold and wet here to go out. 
At least the wine warms me.....drinking on my own....hmmmmm...
collette and I visited the local homebrew shop yesterday and were treated to a wee tour out back. Wow, they supply 'wash' for vodka/spirit making. Awesome set up! Collette and I are now on the lookout for a still, look out if we weren't dangerous before we soon will be!....still wanna come to our meetings Crazyx?


----------



## Larryh86GT

Watching it rain this morning. I knew I should have cut the grass yesterday but it was just too darn hot and the beer was just cold enough.

Edit to add: It stopped raining. I added a 4th wire to the grape trellis, added another line for my hops vines to continue growing, and put 2 - 8' stakes in with a rope run between them on my raspberry row to hang netting on.


----------



## Runningwolf

WaWa said:


> Bottled a new batch of divine Kiwifruit wine and started a batch of Lime wine. Too cold and wet here to go out.
> At least the wine warms me.....drinking on my own....hmmmmm...
> collette and I visited the local homebrew shop yesterday and were treated to a wee tour out back. Wow, they supply 'wash' for vodka/spirit making. Awesome set up! Collette and I are now on the lookout for a still, look out if we weren't dangerous before we soon will be!....still wanna come to our meetings Crazyx?



Sure wish I lived by you ladies! You guys are having way too much fun!


----------



## ffemt128

Going ot help my son move furniture shortly. Yesterday we painted the living room, stailwell and upstairs hallway. We also painted all the trim in those areas. 11 hours of painting was a real joy.


----------



## Leanne

Now that I'm back home I decided to spend some time just for me. Yeah right............ Today I've walked the dogs, taken my nephew to visit his partner's family, had friends drop by for an impromptu meal, started 10 gals wine and had my brother ( and his sons ) move in to my house because he has plumbing problems at his house. Of course they all wanted feeding and watering so it should be my cellar that gets dented most. LOL.


----------



## jeepingchick

Racked the Muscat Juice today, smells fantactic!! tastes pretty darg good to  can't wait till i can drink this!!! needs some serious clearing time tho, Its cloudy as all get out!!

i also got a china hutch yesterday  our neighbors were "tired of it" so YAY ME!!! i love antiques so im very pleased. My MIL and i set it up cleaned it up and loaded it up its so pretty and im so pleased!!!


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> Racked the Muscat Juice today, smells fantactic!! tastes pretty darg good to  can't wait till i can drink this!!! needs some serious clearing time tho, Its cloudy as all get out!!
> 
> i also got a china hutch yesterday  our neighbors were "tired of it" so YAY ME!!! i love antiques so im very pleased. My MIL and i set it up cleaned it up and loaded it up its so pretty and im so pleased!!!




Did you start the Niagara yet? I think I am ordering that muscat tonight you are making this sound too good for me to wait any longer, I'm going to have two carboys free by the end of this week, so I'm going to need something anyway.


----------



## jeepingchick

Julie said:


> Did you start the Niagara yet? I think I am ordering that muscat tonight you are making this sound too good for me to wait any longer, I'm going to have two carboys free by the end of this week, so I'm going to need something anyway.



i was to poor to buy both the niagra and the muscat , so i just got the muscat. ill be gettin the niagra as soon as im back from vaca this summer tho! the muscat is so wonderful so far tho!


----------



## Tom

Well today I had my wine club meeting. We talked about fruit wines and the question of whats the specific gravity of pure alcohol. Well I got everclear and poured it in my test tube.
DO NOT DO THIS !
Just as I finished filling the tube it literly fell apart in my hand. Reason I think is the alcohol was so strong it cracked the plastic.
On another note I toured them on my "brewing" garage and what wine is aging / fermenting. Herre are a few pix


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom, it looks like you have a lot of head space in the boys not covered up. Are these in secondary fermentation? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tom

I have them over sulfited some by mistake so they are OK


----------



## millwright01

Bottled the Skeeter Pee tonight after I got back from some R&R at the campground. Getting ready for vacation.


----------



## WaWa

Runningwolf said:


> Sure wish I lived by you ladies! You guys are having way too much fun!



You know where to find us!!!


----------



## twistedvine

Going to work 

wishing I had another day off to visit with my family that is in town.


----------



## jeepingchick

well it was my girls last day of school today, and how does she finish up her very last recess of the year??? By falling off the equipment and breaking her arm!!!! she will be fine, it was a mild fracture, a bit more serious than a hair line but def not compound so thats GREAT! poor baby!!! she is still flying out to her grannys tomorrow so i had a fun filled day of ER and then packed a suitcase!


----------



## Runningwolf

Nikki soory to hear that. I hope she has a fast recovery and a good time! Take this time for yourself to have some "you time".


----------



## Wade E

My daughter did the same thing last year the day after school was over and had a pink cast on for awhile, sure seems like those casts come off a lot faster now or is it that we just did a better job of breaking bones when we were younger. I spent 1 1/2 hours at the doctor waiting today to get a shot in the spine and then said screw it and walked out. They called a little later and I said its not fair for you to over book the office and make everyone wait just because you want to make more money. This isnt the first time Ive had to wait a long time and wife waits almost everytime she goes. They said they were very sorry and that for now on they will make sure that at least we get in and out in under 30 minutes. It better happen!


----------



## jeepingchick

wade that sucks!!! sounds like a load of BS to me as well!! 

and she didnt even get a cast, i feel slighted with nothing to sign or doodle on!!! LOL!!! i just got home from dropping kylie off at the airport with ehr granny. i was a teary eyed wuss as i waled away... my best friend left for Cali today, the packers got all her stiff the other day and she finished gettin the house ready yesterday so now she is off....what a BLAH day ...


----------



## arcticsid

wink at NIKKI.


----------



## jeepingchick

drunk.........drunk and bored.........drunk and need entertainment......shudda thought of entertainment BEFORE gettin drunk ........ D"OH!!!!


----------



## arcticsid

Shall I dance on your table NIKKI? LMAO

I don't dance, thats what would make it so entertaining.


----------



## xanxer82

Worked today. Then me Kat and Tristen picked about 2lbs of mulberries. There are a ton more that just aren't ripe yet. We stuck the one's we picked in the freezer until we can get a few more pounds. I want to hopefully make a 3 gallon batch.
I was gonna make up my skeeter pee but somehow the HUGE bag of sugar I bought is nowhere to be found.
I also got the tap up and running. Beer is on tap at the house now  Wade, I did what you said with 10 feet of tubing wrapped around the keg. I think on my next order I may get some clamps


----------



## jeepingchick

arcticsid said:


> Shall I dance on your table NIKKI? LMAO
> 
> I don't dance, thats what would make it so entertaining.



no no, dont do that....the tables an antique and may scratch......that and leanne may kick my booty!!!!


----------



## arcticsid

what if I dance in her booots? LOL


----------



## xanxer82

About to pack my lunch for work.
Stopping by the store afterwards and buying more sugar for my SP.


----------



## jeepingchick

Dan, u know if u buy more as soon as u get home u will find the old stuff LOL!


----------



## IQwine

xanxer82 said:


> buying more sugar for my SP.



U might want to hide it this time........


----------



## Leanne

I've had a lovely morning talking to Troy on skype. So good to hear his voice.
This afternoon I'm baking for my nephews.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Leanne said:


> I've had a lovely morning talking to Troy on skype. So good to hear his voice.
> This afternoon I'm baking for my nephews.



Better bake for the Moose!


----------



## Tom

I heard this AM a bear attacked a bike rider in Anchorage yesterday.
BE CAREFULL up there.


----------



## xxplod

*one more cheap wine*

Smoking Loon Cabernet Sauvignon 2008 not bad for $8.99


----------



## xanxer82

Picked another 1/2 lb of mulberries today. almost have enough for a gallon batch of wine.


----------



## rodo

Finished installing the Air conditioner in my wine storage room, and botteld my "Apple Pie" wine.


----------



## xanxer82

Just mixed up a batch of Skeeter Pee.
3 32 oz bottles of lemon juice 
16 cups sugar inverted in 8 cups water.
heat to under boil for 30 mins
3/4 tsp. wine tannin
3 tsp yeast nutrient
stir vigorously
water to 5 us gallons
adjust Sg to 1.085

going to wait till tomorrow to make a yeast starter with 2 packs of EC1118 in about 1 cup of orange juice.
Sound good?


----------



## arcticsid

I heard about the bear too! Wild huh?

We dont really have those kind of problems here in FBX, we have room for them to get away from people.

Anchorage is very crowded, surrounded on one side by mountains, two sides by ocean, and one side by wetlands.

No were for anyone to go, and sure no room for the bears.

Anchorage actually has a large problem with bears in the city.

here is a link for their newspaper. I think on the opening page there is alot aout the "city" bears.

www.adn.com

There was an article in our paper today about a tourist who ot swooped on by a bald eagle and it tore his scalp up pretty ood. He will have something to talk about huh?


----------



## bigabyte

I racked one of my 1-gallon batches of Alexander's Pinot Chardonnay from secondary fermentation this evening.


----------



## xxplod

bigabyte said:


> I racked one of my 1-gallon batches of Alexander's Pinot Chardonnay from secondary fermentation this evening.



bigabyte where do you get the gal glass jugs? i have a tuff time finding them with the finger hold


----------



## NSwiner

Since hubby is working on Sunday I'm taking him to Halifax today for a surprise lunch .somewhere down by the water front to bad it's not a nicer day weatherwise but oh well got to go with the flow . Will go over to Bayers lake and pick up the wine kit I ordered through Wine Kitz , first from them so I hope it's good . Then I have to back ssweeten my SP when I come home .


----------



## Tom

Off today so, will keg 10 gallons of Pilsner Urquell and make 10 gallons of an English Ale.


----------



## arcticsid

I just bought a 4L jug of a Carlo Rossi wine today. It has a fnger hold.

Doensn't matter. I almost stumbled it over. I was thinking about tying it to my belt.


----------



## arcticsid

AH!! The English.


----------



## bigabyte

xxplod said:


> bigabyte where do you get the gal glass jugs? i have a tuff time finding them with the finger hold


My LHBS stocks them, you can order online from them if you like.
http://www.brewcat.com/Merchant2/me...e=hbps2&Product_Code=5190&Category_Code=21014


----------



## Runningwolf

Being a slave to wife wife today working in the flower beds. Damn we get everything planted and it doesn't feel right to her so now we have to go get some more to have sitting around. LMAO...not much different then me and the wine I guess. She's off work today and i'm paying for it, doesn't she realize its my day off too? LOL


----------



## ffemt128

Bottled a gallon og my skeeter pee. This one will be called Lemon Kiss. Need to get ingredients for another batch soon. Should be going to costco in the next week or 2.


----------



## arcticsid

C.mon Dan, don't be trying to scare me like that!!


----------



## non-grapenut

Kicking the [email protected] out of my computer and then it gives me this message...


----------



## ffemt128

non-grapenut said:


> Kicking the [email protected] out of my computer and then it gives me this message...



I kept clicking yes but the error wouldn't go away. I'll take that as a sign.


----------



## jeepingchick

fantastic day!! even got a file from my good friend in DC today. shes done drawing up my next TAT!!!!!! YIPPIE!!!! ***doing the white girl shuffle*** cant wait.....think ill go get it this weekend if the shop can get me in!!! i emailed them earlier asking for an apt.


----------



## Wade E

non-grapenut said:


> Kicking the [email protected] out of my computer and then it gives me this message...





*Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Runningwolf

non-grapenut said:


> Kicking the [email protected] out of my computer and then it gives me this message...



Very cool


----------



## sjo

jeepingchick said:


> fantastic day!! even got a file from my good friend in DC today. shes done drawing up my next TAT!!!!!! YIPPIE!!!! ***doing the white girl shuffle*** cant wait.....think ill go get it this weekend if the shop can get me in!!! i emailed them earlier asking for an apt.



translator


----------



## xanxer82

At my doctors house. Rebuilt his home network and updating systems.


----------



## Tom

sjo said:


> translator


Getting a tatoo


----------



## xxplod

i never had a tat b4 and im an old biker --go figuar.


----------



## xxplod

jeepingchick said:


> fantastic day!! even got a file from my good friend in DC today. shes done drawing up my next TAT!!!!!! YIPPIE!!!! ***doing the white girl shuffle*** cant wait.....think ill go get it this weekend if the shop can get me in!!! i emailed them earlier asking for an apt.



dang---jeepingchick 
u a very busy lady huh? all this and blogs ta boot lol sound like ur a kick azz cook 2.


----------



## jeepingchick

xxplod said:


> dang---jeepingchick
> u a very busy lady huh? all this and blogs ta boot lol sound like ur a kick azz cook 2.



HECK YA!!! LOL!!! need to have a BBQ so yall can enjoy it!! 

and the tat place in DC cant get me in...so screw them im going to the other place tomorrow LMAO!!!! YAYAYAYAYAY! tomorrow around noon(ish) ill be gettin the next tat......so very addictive! (and expensive so i gotta space em WAY out LOL) my last one i got in england before we came home , its been 4 years !!! so need one, Im in withdrawls! 

just got home from trying to go to sally's, they were closed!! seriously WTF! who closes at 8pm??? oh well, no new hair for me then. cant do it tomorrow cuz hair dye and fresh ink dont mix so well!


----------



## Runningwolf

Sooooo Nikki, we haven't heard what it is or where it's going. Can we see a picture of each one?


----------



## jeepingchick

.......as long as you dont ask to see the rose...... 
its going on my upper back and neck (cant get a phot of that right now) and ill post a pic of it all done tomorrow after i get it.....

its the celtic spiral of life...it has my childrens birthstone color in one circle (citrine) , DNW's color in one (amethyst) and mine (alexandrite)


----------



## jeepingchick

oh wow ....thats big......my bad


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> oh wow ....thats big......my bad



Not big, it looks good and thanks for sharing. Both my wife's and my birthstone are also alexandrite. We went to a gem and mineral show and was looking to buy a real one..LOL not a chance. They were more then a diamond for a good one. Next week is your big day huh?


----------



## Wade E

So, about this rose!   Thats pretty cool Niiki, never seen that before!


----------



## Runningwolf

Actually I did get my wife several large rocks today. After working in the gardens we decided to go to an Amish furniture store to get a few more chairs for our patio and she wanted to stop by a rock quary to pick up some large rocks for the gardens. Ended up getting four more rocks. I had to have them load em on my truck though. The four rocks weighed 3/4 of a ton total.


----------



## Wade E

That must have ben pushing the suspension system a bit unless you are driving like an F450 or something.


----------



## Runningwolf

1991 F150 ton ford with only 60,000 miles. Light duty to boot!


----------



## arcticsid

XX, I'll send you five dollars if you have NIKKI tattooed on your drinking hand!

Og Gosh I am so gonna be in trouble.

LOL


----------



## jeepingchick

LOL!! few more hours n ill be in pain!! YIPPIEE!!! not that i like pain, but i LOVE ink! 

yall r to funny .....and no one sees the rose whilst im sober LMAO!!! J/K its not in a bad place, im just teasing!


----------



## xxplod

i think tween all of us here we should be able ta get u drunk. LOL


----------



## xxplod

arcticsid said:


> XX, I'll send you five dollars if you have NIKKI tattooed on your drinking hand!
> 
> Og Gosh I am so gonna be in trouble.
> 
> LOL


my drinking hand? hell im a two handed drinker -- i dont smoke so i gotta have something to do with my other hand :: right?

and my mailing addy is 123 wino ave drunkard ,tn 
LOL


----------



## arcticsid

Troy tosses a couple beers i the pot.


----------



## jeepingchick

ROFLMAO takes more n a few beers  

i leave in an hour n a half to go get it! then tomorrow off to DC for a girly night out!!! DNW gets to go to work this weekend while i will be 
Celebrating the B-day!!! WOOT!


----------



## xxplod

well i hope ur tat goes well and have a gr8 b/day ok? i would sing but its too early for the dogs to start up.


----------



## jeepingchick

TY no singing till next week tho. jus tthe celebrating starts today LMAO!! gonna milk this birthday for all its worth


----------



## mmadmikes1

Milk it Girl. then ferment it


----------



## arcticsid

I cant believe our little NIKKI is going to be 23!! It seems like just yesterday she was playing with barbie dolls!! LOL


----------



## jeepingchick

didnt turn out 100% the way i wanted, need to go back and add more to the center and then add some rays coming out from the solid color centers ....other than that , im loving it!

and YES i know its tilted....i wanted it tlted LOL!!! remember im off centered! so all my tats shud be as well 

and why oh why is it sooooooooo BIG!!! dang!!! i need to fgure out how to minimise!


----------



## arcticsid

geez Nikki, that could cause an epileptic to have a seisure!


----------



## jeepingchick

HEY!!! i LOVE it so


----------



## mmadmikes1

looks like a crop circle wahahahaha


----------



## Tom

jeepingchick said:


> didnt turn out 100% the way i wanted, need to go back and add more to the center and then add some rays coming out from the solid color centers ....other than that , im loving it!
> 
> and YES i know its tilted....i wanted it tlted LOL!!! remember im off centered! so all my tats shud be as well
> 
> and why oh why is it sooooooooo BIG!!! dang!!! i need to fgure out how to minimise!



OK so WHERE is this located?


----------



## jeepingchick

back of my neck  and mmad  its the celtic symbol of life , never ending spiral


----------



## Runningwolf

Took a long ride through the PA/NY grape country, Stopped at Walkers and picked up some Rhubarb, Strawberry and Raspberry Blush juice. I'll put a brew belt on each one and will start them tomorrow. They are squeezing cherries now incase anyone's interested. Just an FYI for those not to far away thinking about another wine party in August probably the 7th or 14th. Thinking about late afternoon to give folk to hit the wineries or Walkers for any juice they may want to pick up. Maybe we can do something later also when the fresh juice is ready also.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Bottling Wheat Beer.
Stirring Skeeter Pee.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

jeepingchick said:


> back of my neck  and mmad  its the celtic symbol of life , never ending spiral



that's cool, i have the Chinese/Japanese (same in both languages) symbol for 'ugly' on the back of my neck.


----------



## xxplod

*Hmmmm!*



jeepingchick said:


> back of my neck  and mmad  its the celtic symbol of life , never ending spiral



still thinking about that Rose. Oh and i hope ya have a


----------



## xxplod

all this talk about tatoos gets me ta thinking about getting one or two lol


----------



## ffemt128

Took a 50 mile ride on the bike today after helping my son compound some cracks and imperfections in his dining room. While I was out I located about a dozen more elderberry bushes in relatively close proximity to home. Also stopped at Kavic winery and picked up 3 bottles of wine. A chardonay, duquesne and a lafayette. All good choices. Will have them with dinner tomorrow. We're cooking a turkey....


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Took a long ride through the PA/NY grape country, Stopped at Walkers and picked up some Rhubarb, Strawberry and Raspberry Blush juice. I'll put a brew belt on each one and will start them tomorrow. They are squeezing cherries now incase anyone's interested. Just an FYI for those not to far away thinking about another wine party in August probably the 7th or 14th. Thinking about late afternoon to give folk to hit the wineries or Walkers for any juice they may want to pick up. Maybe we can do something later also when the fresh juice is ready also.



What do they charge for juices, never been there but then again we just started. Cherry wine sounds divine and cherry juice is supposed to be very healthy for you.


----------



## xanxer82

Celebrating my first fathers day with my stepson and Kats family


----------



## Wade E

jeepingchick said:


> and no one sees the rose whilst im sober LMAO!!!


 So I guess that rose is visible quite frequent then!


----------



## jeepingchick

wade behave!!! and honeslty parts of the rose are visible in most things i wear LOL!

cant wait to head out! im south of DC chilling bf we head to the bar , have a glass (or three) of wine in me and im a happy camper


----------



## bigabyte

I had a few things going on today with my wine batches. I started a new batch with a gallon of Apple Cider my mom gave to me yesterday. Starting SG 1.11, TA .6%. This morning I pitched in some rehydrated Premier Cuvee yeast. The white spots you see are some Pectic Enzyme I added in (forgot to earlier) that had not yet been fully dissolved and stirred in before taking the photo. This picture was taken about 12 hours after pitching the yeast.






I also transferred my Skeeter Pee to a secondary fermentation container, SG of 1.02.





Today I also saw two batches in secondary fermentation showing no postive pressure on the airlock. One was a batch of Zinfandel from concentrate, the other was a Pinot Chardonnay from concentrate. The Pinot Chardonnay showed an sG of .99, so it was ready. However, the Zinfandel was at 1.08, definitely stuck. I decided to rack and add finings to each, and have a sweet low alcohol Zin that I would drink immediately after clearing. I have another batch of this same Zin going, and it is not stuck (not yet anyway), so I will take it to dryness.


----------



## ffemt128

It's 7:13 here now, I went to giant eagle to get coffee as we were out. Later after my 3 y/o wakes up I'll probably head to my sons to sand joint compound with him and als fish some cable lines for him since his house doesn't have any. After that depending on the time I may see about another long bike ride. Maybe head up rt 19 towards Morraine State Park, maybe head the other way. Who knows.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> It's 7:13 here now, I went to giant eagle to get coffee as we were out. Later after my 3 y/o wakes up I'll probably head to my sons to sand joint compound with him and als fish some cable lines for him since his house doesn't have any. After that depending on the time I may see about another long bike ride. Maybe head up rt 19 towards Morraine State Park, maybe head the other way. Who knows.




Take the ride this afternoon Doug, you are right it is going to be a beautiful day and you know it seems to want to be nice during the week and rainy on the weekends.


----------



## Tom

Nice day here also BUT, 90+* and super humid. So, inside only. Shortly I will see if I can get some good deals on fruit for wine.


----------



## Julie

This past week was a very hectic week, this coming week doesn't look any better. I have two subs coming in to do an EOY physical count starting tomorrow. So that means running from the office to the warehouse 100 times each day. 

I have a pile of yard work that needs done and my son calls me yesterday and asks when was I coming to pick cherries. Cherries?????? I had no idea he had any cherries! His comment was he figured I knew the tree in his front yard was a cherry tree because I don't seem to notice anything else but fruit trees. So now it is off to pick cherries. My cherry trees did not fair well even thou I was able to save the cherries, they never grew, I seen cherry pits bigger than my cherries. So I left the birds eat them.

Busy week but hopefully I'll be fermenting cherries.


----------



## jeepingchick

oh julie! Lcky!! i love cherries!! *sigh*

ok, i had a freaking bast last night. the band was awsome, the DD was just so sweet to drive us drunkards around and celebrate my day with me(its turning into a week huh) (LOL) i spent to much money (only brought cash tho so its not to bad LOL) and i ate way to much!!! (thank you god for blessing us with the makers of that wonderful purple pill called Nexium!) and im a wee bit hungover but seeing as how ive been up since 7am, its not to very bad.just cotton mouth and a mild ache in the back of my haed that is already leaving!! Oh and thank you to the makers of shiner bock....thanks to my personal efforts the keg had to be changed out  lets just say i left with a hundred...cover was 15...dinner was 5 (spilt appatizer)...and ive only got 5 bucks left  HAHAHAHAH thank god i only had cash !!oh and i only bought 3 rounds of shots...but had 4 rounds purchased for me  wonderful night yall!!!


----------



## Julie

Glad you had a great night, Nikki

And I plan on making a one gallon batch of chocolate cherry wine, oooooh just the sound of it sounds like heaven.


----------



## jeepingchick

oh man...choco cherry wine mmmmmmm....hmmm im not that far away ....if you end up with a bottle "missing" just blame the wine fairys, i had not thing to do with it i swear (crossing fingers behind back )


----------



## Tom

*Score*


Went to my fruit monger and got 40# of Strawberry for $21. Now to destem slice and freeze them.


----------



## bigabyte

Oh, I should mention the starting SG on that Zin which I decided to rack. It started at 1.15. That's my wife's request (honest). She picked out the can of concentrate, she really wanted a pink Zin. As I started making it, she asked me to make it real strong. I asked how strong, she said as storng as I can make it. I told her I could probably get 17 to 18%. I was shooting for a starting SG of 1.13 and using 1116 yeast, but I calculated something wrong and wound up at 1.15. So this stuff is currently at 9.4% ABV when it got stuck. 

Also, while it seemed like a great idea last night (around 1am or so) to rack it and clear it and drink soon as a sweet wine, now that I finally got some sleep I'm thinking, wow, that is gonna be some sweet stuff. I mean...dang, that is like a full on sweet grape juice with 9% alcohol in it. Gonna be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Tom

Well you have a potiential of 20+% .. 1116 will die before 18% so you will wind up with a sweet wine. 
In the future you can use WineCalc to figure amt of sugar needed to make any%.
http://www.sweeting.org/jack/winecalc.php


----------



## Wade E

So are you leaving it as is? Cause racking it onto another yeast slurry might get t going, otherwise you can fortify it using brandy or Grain alc. and have a somewhat Port. When all the girls leave from my daughters huge birthday sleep over party Im going to go down in the cellar and most likely bottle up last years Blackberry which has been sitting on a small amount of oak for about a month. I may also bottle some of last years grapes wines like the Cab/Merlot and the Sang/Zin to start making room for this years harvest. I have enough reds in stock so going to do primarily whites this year.


----------



## bigabyte

Well, I added a Campden tablet, and a tablespoon of Bentonite to speed the clearing to get to it faster. So to be honest, I really don't know if I can start this sucker up now or not with the Bentonite and all. Any advice? I suppose at this strength, I might even be able to start it up in a primary container, but not sure if I would risk oxidation troubles doing that. Doing it in the secondary at this level of sweetness makes me worry about it foaming over the airlock. Here is how this batch progressed to date.

5/17 - Reconsitituted concentrate and added sugar to 1.15 SG, added nutrient, acid blend, etc as instructed on the can.

5/18 - Added Pectic Enzyme and K1V-1116 starter.

5/23 - Transferred to secondary with airlock...I see no record of me recording SG at that time though, although I'm surprised I did not, maybe I just didn't write it down.

Last night no positive pressure and racked with 1 campden tablet and a tbsp of Bentonite. This is a 1-gallon batch. The can would have made a 2.5 gallon batch, and I just halved it to make two 1 gallon batches with extra concentrate than would otherwise be used per instructions on the can.


----------



## bigabyte

After looking up info on making port...I am really thinking I have accidentally wound up with a great candidate for turning into port. Thanks for the idea. Now I just need to get some grain alcohol...seems I don't have any...don't really drink it ya know!


----------



## Wade E

Youd probablybe better off at this point fortifying it. What is the sg now?


----------



## Mud

Picked raspberries today and found a bunch of new plants. Have also located 4 wild blueberry bushes. Each is only about 1' tall and has a handful of berries. Missus Mud wants to domesticate them. I say we appreciate them from afar so I don't have to water them.


----------



## Wade E

Thats funny Mud, Id grab it myself as Blueberries are expensive and then just make something like a flowering bush disappear! If you cant get anything from it then it must be replaced with something you can! Thats my modo!


----------



## bigabyte

Wade E said:


> Youd probablybe better off at this point fortifying it. What is the sg now?


1.09, maybe from the bentonite?


----------



## Wade E

Good lord, if you havent added sorbate then Id probably dilute that and try and ferment it using a slurry method as thats very very sweet!


----------



## bigabyte

I haven't added any sorbate, just Campden and Bentonite. Should I start up another starter now and pitch, or should I wait for the bentonite to settle before starting fermentation back up?


----------



## Wade E

Bentonite is fine and actually many people add it in the primary to help drop out more solids and also to make sure they dont get a protein haze. If you are going to use a starter on this dont just get it going and then dump the starter in as it most likely wont stand a chance. Instead make the starter and then at least triple it by gradually adding little by little a little of the wine to get the yeast acclimated to the already fermented alc. Make this a really god starter before adding anything to it or it will shock it.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Take the ride this afternoon Doug, you are right it is going to be a beautiful day and you know it seems to want to be nice during the week and rainy on the weekends.



My oldest son and I did just that, we left at 12:15 and headed north on Rt 19 until we got to Grove City then we jumped on I79 and headed back home. 119 miles on 2.1 gallons of fuel and an enjoyable 2 hours and 45 minutes. Rt 19 is loaded with elderberry bushes up past Zelie. I find myself noticing them everywhere now.


----------



## xanxer82

Worked today. Had a client get violent and had to run out of the unit fast and lock the door. Wouldn't have been so scary if the client wasn't an exposure risk.


----------



## Leanne

xanxer82 said:


> Worked today. Had a client get violent and had to run out of the unit fast and lock the door. Wouldn't have been so scary if the client wasn't an exposure risk.



Exposure to what? Goodness, how awful for you.


----------



## arcticsid

Geez Dan, that does sound pretty freaky?


----------



## jtstar

*New Cuttings and Vineyard*

Here are the new cutting that I rooted this spring and the vineyard I started last year worked on them all day now enjoying some wine and a steak supper


----------



## arcticsid

WOW! Jack that is looking wonderful man!! I hope the grpe Gods bless you on that one. Looking good. How long before you can harvest the grapes? Dos it take a few yers?


----------



## Wade E

Looking very nice! I like the vines with the pond right in the back. Going to hook a pump up for irrigation if need be?


----------



## jeepingchick

Here's what i made today...its chocolate mint soap...wasnt sposed to look like this, but my first try all the layers separated and when to hell in a hand basket...so i cubed it up and did an over pour with some clear...


----------



## xanxer82

This client is a carrier. A lot of people refuse to work that unit because of that and chose termination but I need the pay and benefits


----------



## jeepingchick

jtstar that is awsome!!! luving it!!!

and dan, be carful!!! i know its easier said than done but dang!!!!


----------



## Wade E

Dan, my wife works with a lot of people like that and many other diseases and mentally challenged people. Thats why she is so screwed up as one of them did a number on her and screwed up her neck and back. One time while transporting a patient the person had an episode on the highway and she had to stop the car on I-84 get out of the car and lock the person in there. It was a brand new state car and the patient totalled the c ar from the inside of the car out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I do mean totalled as the insurance wouldnt fix the car and instead replaced it!


----------



## xanxer82

I'm about to have a big glass of wine. I think I deserve one after work today...


----------



## xanxer82

Wade E said:


> Dan, my wife works with a lot of people like that and many other diseases and mentally challenged people. Thats why she is so screwed up as one of them did a number on her and screwed up her neck and back. One time while transporting a patient the person had an episode on the highway and she had to stop the car on I-84 get out of the car and lock the person in there. It was a brand new state car and the patient totalled the c ar from the inside of the car out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I do mean totalled as the insurance wouldnt fix the car and instead replaced it!



I wish they would give us an emergency Ativan to administer when they get like that.


----------



## Runningwolf

xanxer82 said:


> This client is a hepatitis carrier. A lot of people refuse to work that unit because of that and chose termination but I need the pay and benefits



are you aware of hippa regulations?


----------



## Runningwolf

jtstar your place is awesome! Nice work!


----------



## xanxer82

Yeah. Certainly. Just as long as we don't disclose names, ages, social security numbers directly identifiable information etc, we're good.


----------



## jeepingchick

^^^yup yup^^^^ hippa can be a PITA at times but as long as u leave private info out u can talk about what happens...i talk to hubby about my days all the time but dont tell him the who part LOL!


----------



## jtstar

Yes it does take a few year before you can harvest any grapes this will be the second summer for my vineyard next year I could get a few grape but the year after will be a lot better I will not let them produce any grapes this year I want all their energy in producing the vine. these row have fourteen vine in each row and on the left hand side I will put in two more rows then I will put the rest of my vines in a pasture to the west of my house. I will have eight different varieties when my cuttings are planted.


----------



## jtstar

Wade I am not sure I want to pump water out of that pond it is the town sewer but if I knew it wouldn't hurt my wine I had the same ideal


----------



## arcticsid

YIKES Dan, I may have a couple extra glasses on your behalf. You are a braver mn than me. Thats scary sheet!!

But God love you for having the courage to work in that situation!!


----------



## arcticsid

Anyone who uses bad language in here will be their mouth washed out with NIKKIS soap!!
At least you will be minty fresh!!!


----------



## jtstar

I salute you Dan you have a lot more to deal with then I, I just work in a packing house as a supervisor my hats off to you


----------



## Wade E

The heck with Nikki's soap, we'll uses jtstars pond water instead! Sewer water really?


----------



## xxplod

dang-- and all i did today was take a nap and then rack some wine lol


----------



## arcticsid

DANG might be on the list !! Sewer water or Nikkis soap? You were warned and you still defied the rules!! LMAO!

Open up! LOL


----------



## jeepingchick

gaurentee my soap'll taste better than sewer water **YECK** i know it smells better!!! 

DNW looked at my stack of wrapped soap and shook his head.....evidently i made WAY to much......it is 4 pounds of soap afterall LMAO!! i used it tonight and it passes the great lather and no chemicle burn test so im VERY happy!


----------



## arcticsid

NIKKI, a good night in here and al the bad language, you could be quite rich before you KNOW it. LOL


----------



## bigabyte

After the advice here, I wanted to restart fermentation on that Zin that was stuck. I wanted to use Premier Cuvee since I'm out of 1118 and they're the same. I just so happened to have a batch of Apple Cider Wine started up in a primary with Premier Cuvee that had been actively fermenting like freaking crazy overnight and all day today! So what i did was pour a little (a couple tablespoons perhaps) of the Zin into the Apple Cider, then drew a couple tablespoons of the actively fermenting Apple Cider and put it in the Zin. I'm thinking that is about as good of a starter as I can come across, and it was readily available.


----------



## arcticsid

Couple hours away from solstice here. That equals 23 hours 45 minutes of sunshine.

Worst part is Tuesday we start going the other way, still, it wont be dark for weeks.

The clouds have dissipated, and the sun is screaming in the sky. Hard to imagine a bright sun at 2 or 3 in the morning.

Fkng A!

Give me the soap now!! LOL

Wish you could all be here!!

We willsave you a seat for next year!!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I'd like to see it myself. I would also like to see it the other way, all night. 
I still have plans for one day to make a trip there on the bike. But the economy will sure have to turn around.


----------



## Runningwolf

I am confused. Are you saying the sun is shining high with Leanne coming or were you saying its all down hill after this week.


----------



## non-grapenut

jeepingchick said:


> Here's what i made today...its chocolate mint soap...wasnt sposed to look like this, but my first try all the layers separated and when to hell in a hand basket...so i cubed it up and did an over pour with some clear...



That looks good enough to eat! I would use it...


----------



## non-grapenut

Runningwolf said:


> are you aware of hippa regulations?



You mean HIPAA, right?


----------



## ffemt128

Going to teach a CPR refresher class for the local cub scout troop this evening. Should be interesting. Their meetings are generally 90 minutes long. That should be adequate time to cover all that needs covered.


----------



## jeepingchick

non-grapenut said:


> That looks good enough to eat! I would use it...



thanks !!!!  remind me when its cooler and ill mail ya a piece!!! i wud just melt right now ...


----------



## non-grapenut

jeepingchick said:


> thanks !!!!  remind me when its cooler and ill mail ya a piece!!! i wud just melt right now ...



Weeeee! Thanks! It's like christmas n


----------



## Maestro

What am I doing today?

Being hungry.

Real talk.


----------



## arcticsid

I have some squid jerky I made the other day. How hungry are you? LOL
Have you been smoking some cheese and now you have the munchies?


----------



## non-grapenut

arcticsid said:


> I have some squid jerky I made the other day. How hungry are you? LOL
> Have you been smoking some cheese and now you have the munchies?



Yeesh! Squid jerky. I would have to have the munchies!


----------



## arcticsid

Its actually quite good.


----------



## arcticsid

YUM...Squid Jerky!! LOL

This stuff is actually pretty darn good.

We have a fish here called a hooligan(candle fish), kind of a smelt, I have marinated them in the same "sauce" I use for these and they to are fantastic dried.


----------



## Wade E

Squid jerky? Interesting thats for sure!


----------



## arcticsid

Its real good, no kidding. If you like seafood you will agree. I just may have to send you some, but you cant have the octopus in the freezer, saving that for Leanne.

These are a bit spicy but I am quite proud of them. I know of noone else who makes these.

I have made these for years.

YUM...octopus!! LOL

YUM...NIKKIS soap! LOL


----------



## Wade E

Im a happy man, dog warden came over tonight and all is good, the dog is quarantined to our property or 2 weeks as that is the law no matter if he is up to date on all shots or not. Im so relieved, he fell in love with my dog and agreed it was just a bad circumstance and to let sleeping dogs lie. It was just a nip but turned into a little more as she pulled away trying to escape from the nip, there was no stitches or anything. Praise the lord!


----------



## arcticsid

Praise Him for sure. Sure happy for you and your family that this turned out so well!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Good news Wade! Glad to hear it.


----------



## Tom

Give your dog a hug !


----------



## xxplod

I hug my dog all the time.


----------



## xxplod

non-grapenut said:


> Yeesh! Squid jerky. I would have to have the munchies!



squid and jercky-- thats two words that should not be said together. lol


----------



## xxplod

Wade E said:


> Im a happy man, dog warden came over tonight and all is good, the dog is quarantined to our property or 2 weeks as that is the law no matter if he is up to date on all shots or not. Im so relieved, he fell in love with my dog and agreed it was just a bad circumstance and to let sleeping dogs lie. It was just a nip but turned into a little more as she pulled away trying to escape from the nip, there was no stitches or anything. Praise the lord!



gr8 news and im happy 4 you and ur dog.


----------



## arcticsid

I am not logging out of the forum till it gets dark!!!

Watch out! LMAO!


----------



## jeepingchick

Wade, im so glad things worked out!!!


----------



## non-grapenut

considering having a private wine party in July. Has anyone held one of these? And how did it go?


----------



## winemaker_3352

Wade E said:


> Im a happy man, dog warden came over tonight and all is good, the dog is quarantined to our property or 2 weeks as that is the law no matter if he is up to date on all shots or not. Im so relieved, he fell in love with my dog and agreed it was just a bad circumstance and to let sleeping dogs lie. It was just a nip but turned into a little more as she pulled away trying to escape from the nip, there was no stitches or anything. Praise the lord!



Glad to hear things worked out for you!!!


----------



## xanxer82

Stirred the skeeter pee up it's still fermenting nicely. Started the cellarcraft Pinot noir last night as well. This morning both were bubbling away merrily.
At work right now. Afterwards I'm going to harvest more mulberries


----------



## Runningwolf

non-grapenut said:


> considering having a private wine party in July. Has anyone held one of these? And how did it go?



I had one and it went well. I bought those 4oz plastic wine glasses at the party store and threw them out when we were done. With smaller glasses people will try more wines and if they didn't like something, not so much is dumped. Everyone brought hourdurves to share.

The group from N/W PA are having one in July and I will be hosting another one in August for anyone interested.


----------



## ffemt128

Today I ran up to Aldi's at lunch time and picked up 32 lbs of strawberries. After I was done working I de-leafed and halfed the berries and placed them in ziplock bags at 4 lbs each. They are in the freezer and my fingers are only slightly pink at this time. Berries were on sale for .99 per lb. Peaches are .89 a lb there this week but I didn't look at any of those.


----------



## mxsteve625

Pitched yeast on 2nd batch of skeeter and bottled a strawberry. Unfortuantly the strawberry did not carry over to the bottles the same pretty red color that was in the carboy.


----------



## jeepingchick

sitting at home chilling...has been a nice day!! cracked open a Peach Ale and plan on relaxing all freaking night!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

That is a great price for peaches!!
Our nearest Aldi's is almost eighty miles away.
I'm glad to hear things worked out with your dog Wade. I have dogs and can't imagine having to do with out them.
Funny how quickly they can steal your heart.


----------



## arcticsid

I hear ya. NIKKI stoled mine the first day she became a member!!!

Then again, the right peaches could do it also!!!

LMAO!


----------



## xanxer82

Got another 1/2 lb of mulberries off the tree/bush/monster that my future inlaws never pruned lol.
Gave the pinot noir a good stir, whipped up the skeeter pee a bit and extracted a fruit fly. :/ damn pests.


----------



## sly22guy

Clean some bottles & slowly getting my wine making area cleaned up. Ran out of time had to take the wife out for diner!


----------



## Tom

Cooling down the house. Gonna have a heat index of 106* Thursday (tomorrow) with oppressive humidity!


----------



## bigabyte

Debating what new batches of wine to prepare in the next few weeks. Keep on trying new grapes from concentrates that I have never made before, or maybe do some fresh fruit. Blackberries will be coming into season, and I can still get my hands on good strawberries.


----------



## xxplod

what ?? niki just chillin?? ya mean you not making soap or climbing mt everest? wow lol

Bud


----------



## Tom

Just added yeast to my Strawberry wine from my steam juicer


----------



## grapeman

Today I had a new floor poured in the main winery. It is 14 by 32 feet and I put in two floor drains. The floor slopes from the walls to the drains. The man will come back in another couple hours and power trowel it smooth. I told him I want it smooth finish, but not polished so it isn't slippery when wet. Next up, clean the walls and ceiling (pressure wash), allow to dry and paint. Then on to the tasting room.........


----------



## non-grapenut

Runningwolf said:


> I had one and it went well. I bought those 4oz plastic wine glasses at the party store and threw them out when we were done. With smaller glasses people will try more wines and if they didn't like something, not so much is dumped. Everyone brought hourdurves to share.
> 
> The group from N/W PA are having one in July and I will be hosting another one in August for anyone interested.



The 4oz glasses idea is great! When I send out invites, I will encourage people to bring fingerfoods to share.

If I were anywhere near PA, I would so be there. FL to PA is quite a drive.


----------



## jeepingchick

had a wonderful dinner out with a friend i haddnt seen in awhile!!! ....the birthday celebration continues LOL! 

was an awsome day , got my hair done as well...took another 2 inches off i think....had it thinned out quite a bit as well!! i run my hand though it and it seem theres nothing there but i do luv it! look the same as last time , but just less fluffy!LOL


----------



## Tom

[email protected]@L !
Now,
Need
NEW picture...
OF 
U!


----------



## jeepingchick

LMAO
but
it 
looks
the 
same!


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready to hit the sack, heading to Edinboro tomorrow morning for College orientation. Hoping to meet up with Dan sometime to say Hey.


----------



## jeepingchick

have fun n drive safe!!


----------



## sly22guy

Took the wife out for birthday dinner!


----------



## Julie

Well pulling today. Hopefully, Mike will have it pulled and the new pump on by this afternoon. I hate going without water.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I did that once. We lost the prime because we had a bad foot. After getting on the good foot we were fine. The ordeal was one I'd like to pass on.

Good Luck. You can always bath in wine.


----------



## sly22guy

Bottling 6 gal. of Pinot Gris


----------



## jeepingchick

running to the wine stoe, need me some bottles for the balckberry!! what a long drive for bottles.....maybe ill hit my jewlers as well 
sssssshhhhhhhhh DNW dont know that ill be doing that as well !


----------



## xanxer82

At work at the first job today. Going to job number two at 3pm
booked my hotel room at the comfort inn for July 10th to the 11th


----------



## Runningwolf

Tonight I had the great pleasure of having dinner with Doug (FFEMT128) and his family. Doug's daughter Becca was in town for orientation at Edinboro University all day and we met for dinner before they left to go back home to Pittsburgh. We shared a few bottles of wine at an out door restaurant on the lake. Of course I behaved and didn't tell his daughter about the bars she could get into..LOL

Doug and his family


----------



## Wade E

Great to meet ya, a fine looking family there but what the heck were you thinking Doug letting your family meet that crackpot!  Worked like a dog today with the boss and then mowed the lawn. I am freaking shot. I was kind of hoping I could bury him but he didnt give up. I bet he will be sore tomorrow though!!!!!!!!!!!!! He thought stair building was easy as he used to do it many many eons ago but the stuff he has us building these days aint nothing like those cheesy stairs back then and it was great to beat the crap out of him today!!!! He was struggling all day and said this is f###ing hard stuff and then I told him this was an easy stair, wait till Tuesday when we start the other job!!! I guaranty he will disappear upstairs on that one!


----------



## jeepingchick

sounds fun!!! 

i just got back jeeesh im whooopedddddd. went to a cycle store for DNW little did i know he was planning on buying a new pair of cylce shoes *slaps forhead*
and much to his surprise we stoped at my jewlers for a redeign on a pair of my earrings LMAO!!! so i left my stones at the jewlers and will be back in wilmington in a month to pick up a pretty new pair!!! 

then to the wine store a few shops down. got DNW a beer kit to make for me to drink (evil nikki huh) and i got 8 cases of green 750ml bottles....i so wont go there with the price cuz i paid full bill on that! no steals for nikki today! 

so were back home trying to recoup and relax..this heat is nasty but im loving it!


----------



## arcticsid

Cant beat that!!!! Doug seems like a fantastic guy with a good woman behind him. I can only wish that Becca stays strong through school and makes her parents proud.!!!!

Leanne and I are going to have an "orientation" period ourselves but we are hoping t o maybe come out your way and meet some of our friends on here. Maybe soon. maybe not. lets get her here first.

Some of you may remember a crazy post I made a while back about a dream I had. Smurfe was throwing a party for the forum. We all met in Florida. Everyone was there. Nice to dream, but for you to have an opportunity to meet and hang out in person for a spell...."priceless".

I am really glad I have everyone in here as my friend, somehow, even if its a dream, I hope I get a chance to meet as many of you can as I can in person some day.

Through all the sarcasmn and funning, I am proud to be amongst all of you.

I mean it.
.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Tonight I had the great pleasure of having dinner with Doug (FFEMT128) and his family. Doug's daughter Becca was in town for orientation at Edinboro University all day and we met for dinner before they left to go back home to Pittsburgh. We shared a few bottles of wine at an out door restaurant on the lake. Of course I behaved and didn't tell his daughter about the bars she could get into..LOL



And what a fine family. Now Dan can keep his eye on her and report back to DAD!


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO..dad and mom warned her about me!


----------



## Julie

The well is done!!!! We have water. It was rough work. I had to make sure my hand was steady on the throttle on the quad and keep the speed very slow while Mike was pulling the 125 feet of water line up from the well but I did it and phew am I exhausted. 

I can now run the dishwasher, clothes washer and take a shower all at the same time! Thank you God.


----------



## ffemt128

Thanks everyone and thank for the good company Dan. Looking forward to seeing everyone in 2 weeks. I'm whooped from the day and the drive, going to get a glass of wine and sit on the porch.


----------



## WaWa

I'm gonna rack off my 23 litres of Lime wine, start a new batch of Feijoa and then I'm off to watch the All blacks play Wales in a rugby test here in Hamilton. Go the AB's. Hope the rain stays away, at least you can get wine there!!!LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> The well is done!!!! We have water. It was rough work. I had to make sure my hand was steady on the throttle on the quad and keep the speed very slow while Mike was pulling the 125 feet of water line up from the well but I did it and phew am I exhausted.
> 
> I can now run the dishwasher, clothes washer and take a shower all at the same time! Thank you God.



good deal! I am glad it all worked out for you.


----------



## Wade E

Ill be ottling my Blackberry wine tomorrow after work if Im still alive cause I have a hard day ahead of me there but I have to start clearing off my wine bench, Im out of room. i did mange to keg last years Raspberry the other day though and tried a glass last night just to see how its coming along and must say that batch came out awesome and carbed really fast. Its the same batch that I won best fruit wine with as I did a 12 gallon batch and bottled what didnt fit in the keg also. Ill be drinking this for the 4th along with some family thats coming over from Michigan again like last year. The Blackberry has been oaking for 1 month now and is perfect so gots to get it off now.


----------



## Wade E

Glad you are all set. Nothing worse then not having utilities. Thats why Ihave a biug generator that can run almost everything in my house pretty much all at the same time if the power goes out. the only things I cant do is put the oven on self clean which we never use anyway or run the dryer. Probably could do the dryer but just never really thought it was needed enough so left ot off the emergen breaker.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> The well is done!!!! We have water. It was rough work. I had to make sure my hand was steady on the throttle on the quad and keep the speed very slow while Mike was pulling the 125 feet of water line up from the well but I did it and phew am I exhausted.
> 
> I can now run the dishwasher, clothes washer and take a shower all at the same time! Thank you God.



Well glad everything worked out for you and the family. I've had to go with out necessities but only for short periods of time and I didn't have to do anything to get it going again.


----------



## ffemt128

Well as you can see from this and last post I'm still awake after the long day. I'm ready for another glass of wine. Maybe I'll go clean and sanitize the primary and start the strawberries thawing so I can start the strawberry wine.


I meant to say in my previous post that we are very proud of our daughter Bekah, she is a bright and determined young lady at this point in her life and I'm sure she will go places. She will accomplish anything she sets her mind to and I couln't be more proud of her.

It will be a big adjustment for all of us when she leaves for school. Her little sister will he absolutely heart broken with out her as she totally idolizes her. I will likely need to see what accomodations can be made for early Sept as far as school goes and flights to SC. She will only be in school a couple weeks and will probably be taking a few days off when her brother returns from Afghanistan. I would not want her to miss that and I will do everything in my power to make sure she can at least fly in for a weekend to see him.

Hope everyone has an enjoyable weekend. Tomorrow my oldest son and I are going on another ride. I do need to get more strawberries and sugar at some point in time.


----------



## Runningwolf

I was wondering about you still being up. Dang I could of put you to work here racking tonight. 

Doug sorry I spelled you daughters name wrong earlier. You are right about the bond between them. Anyone could pick that up in a minute. It was cool watching them interact with each other.


----------



## sly22guy

Just finish bottling, Corking & Labeling my Pinot Gris


----------



## Runningwolf

Looking good there buddy!


----------



## arcticsid

it rained earlier and water drained off the roof. Does that count as running water?

I have to cut a new piece of blue board tommorrow to make sure the lil ladie is compfy.

if you know what I mean, sounds like most of you dont....


----------



## Mud

Spent some time the last few day scouting elderberry locations. Best guess, based on last year's yield is there will be enough for 30 gallons of wine. Might try to make a port-style with matching brandy. That is if I can stand to clean all those berries.


----------



## Julie

Mud said:


> Spent some time the last few day scouting elderberry locations. Best guess, based on last year's yield is there will be enough for 30 gallons of wine. Might try to make a port-style with matching brandy. That is if I can stand to clean all those berries.



LOL, boy do I know what you mean about cleaning them but they are worth it. For the elderberries in my backyard I use a hair pick and just comb them off of the tree and these go into the freezer. The ones that my friend gives me are placed in small bags and frozen first then I take them off of the stems.


----------



## sly22guy

how long do you freeze them for?


----------



## Julie

at least 3 days.


----------



## Mud

I tried all the methods involving a comb, fork, freezing and banging the bag. Mostly all I got was burst berries and not much increase in speed. Just pulling them off with my fingers proved the best and netted about 1 gallon per hour. And the purple stain washed right off. The wine is a hit, too. Just gave some away a few minutes ago. Very much looking forward to it again this year.


----------



## Tom

*SCORE !!!*

Today I got 
3 cases 25#ea Peaches = $1.00 a case = 75#'s
3 flats 8#ea Strawberries $2.00 a flat = 24#
Used 40# (pitted 2 cases) to start 6 gallons and the rest froze for the f-pac.
Strawberry is crowned, sliced and froze


----------



## sly22guy

Very Nice Score!!! Did you just stop by one of your local farm/ farm markets?


----------



## Julie

Very nice score, Tom. Did you get this from a wholesaler?


----------



## Tom

My fruit Guru.. He looks for fruit "past its prime" He calls it "ugly fruit". FYI I only tossed 6 peaches maybe 3#'s of strawberry.


----------



## jeepingchick

bottled 3 gallons of blackberry wine today OH MAN is it already good!!!! gonan be really hard to age this one as im already enjoying the dregs of the bottling bucket LOL! gonna start my Skeeter Pee soon tho i think i shall call it Skippy.....dont know why just dont wanna call it PEE! LMAO!


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready to head out for a ride. Not sure where we're going, just going to let the road dictate that...


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Getting ready to head out for a ride. Not sure where we're going, just going to let the road dictate that...



How about up to Pymatunning to the spillway!


----------



## ffemt128

Thought crossed my mind. My son needs to be back by 2:00. Not enough time. Maybe Moraine.


----------



## Tom

*Score again*

Just got more Peaches. This time got 120# for $3.00. Now I did have to trash some so I started 12 gallons using about 80#'s The rest I froze for later. Then I will steam juice these for a f-pac.


----------



## xanxer82

At work as always. This weekend om at a unit that ist hard at all


----------



## Wade E

Tom said:


> Just got more Peaches. This time got 120# for $3.00. Now I did have to trash some so I started 12 gallons using about 80#'s The rest I froze for later. Then I will steam juice these for a f-pac.



Lucky bastard!


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> Just got more Peaches. This time got 120# for $3.00. Now I did have to trash some so I started 12 gallons using about 80#'s The rest I froze for later. Then I will steam juice these for a f-pac.



I wish I had a fruit guy to give me over ripe fruit. That would be sweet, or dry depending on how you like the finished product.


----------



## jtstar

Started out the morning by cutting down a big mulberry tree that was shadeing my vineyard then my freind and me loaded up my 1970 Dodge Charger to take down to his place and put a different motor in it and get it running again. Now it's time to go back and get more done on the tree. You can see a little bit of it in the upper left hand corner of my profile picture.


----------



## arcticsid

Damn Tom, I am jealous as hell, but have to admit am happy for you. Seems lik alot for 12 gallons,no lacking for flavor on this batch!!!


----------



## Wade E

jstar, you have made a sacrifice there. One fruit for another. Was it possible to just trim some of the tree to have both?


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Tom said:


> Just got more Peaches. This time got 120# for $3.00. Now I did have to trash some so I started 12 gallons using about 80#'s The rest I froze for later. Then I will steam juice these for a f-pac.



You sure do know how to make a guy feel bad.
The cheapest I've seen so far around here is $1.98 a pound.


----------



## jtstar

Wade E said:


> jstar, you have made a sacrifice there. One fruit for another. Was it possible to just trim some of the tree to have both?



This was a male mulberry it did not produce any berries at all but I do have serveral mulberry tree at hand that do produce berries which I will try and make some wine from also this tree was starting to rot from the inside out so it would have came down sooner or later on its own


----------



## Wade E

Alright then, I let it slide, do you need that tree to pollinate the other?


----------



## jtstar

Wade E said:


> Alright then, I let it slide, do you need that tree to pollinate the other?



I not sure about that but I don't think so. This will not be a total lost this will give me plenty of smoking wood for when I do my deer sausage this fall


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> I wish I had a fruit guy to give me over ripe fruit. That would be sweet, or dry depending on how you like the finished product.



Doug,

Do you think there would be a wholesaler on the strip where you could buy fruit that is old?


----------



## Julie

jtstar said:


> Started out the morning by cutting down a big mulberry tree that was shadeing my vineyard then my freind and me loaded up my 1970 Dodge Charger to take down to his place and put a different motor in it and get it running again. Now it's time to go back and get more done on the tree. You can see a little bit of it in the upper left hand corner of my profile picture.



A Dodge Charger!!!!!!!!! My very first car that I owned all by myself was a 1969 Dodge Charge, olive green. I loved that car.


----------



## jtstar

Julie said:


> A Dodge Charger!!!!!!!!! My very first car that I owned all by myself was a 1969 Dodge Charge, olive green. I loved that car.



This was my wife's car when I first met her now I will restore it to look like new


----------



## Wade E

Love the old Mopars, what are you putting in it? a 440 magnum would be nice!


----------



## jeepingchick

went kayaking today! was a blast but the car thermomater said it was 106 out there!!!! oh man! thank goodness for sunscreen and a water bottle!


----------



## jtstar

Wade E said:


> Love the old Mopars, what are you putting in it? a 440 magnum would be nice!



I have a 318 that will go back in


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Doug,
> 
> Do you think there would be a wholesaler on the strip where you could buy fruit that is old?




I was thinking about that on the way into work this morning. There are a ton of them down there, I'll have to take a walk some afternoon and find out the potential for this. Could be a good source.


----------



## jeepingchick

we have an orchard here where we buy "seconds" from...the fruit is usually just about over ripe but perfect if u cut and freeze right away!!! and we can get 30 lbs for like 6-10 bucks! its a great steal !


----------



## countrygirl

what am i doing today? going back to work after a week long vaca in south carolina


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I'm actually working a bit myself. A contractor wants to build a mother in law apartment at his parents house for his grandparents.
Sure would be nice to have this going on every day, but it's still in doubt if or when our construction will ever get going again.
I have to get my lazy butt downstairs later and try to patch the rear tire on my M/C. Just the thoughts of it makes me want to start drinking and it's only 10:30 am.
Rear tire work on a Goldwing with the boxes and drive shaft is a PITA.


----------



## non-grapenut

Training employees on our Zero Tolerance Abuse policy...crack that whip.


----------



## sly22guy

Packing for Myrtle Beach S.C.! Hope the birds dont take all of my blackberries while im away! They're all most ready!


----------



## Runningwolf

non-grapenut said:


> Training employees on our Zero Tolerance Abuse policy...crack that whip.



I use to enjoy doing that class. I would also make associates role play with different scenerios.


----------



## Leanne

I just had my hair cut and it is very, very short!


----------



## xanxer82

At my second job unti ten pm. Going to take an SG reading on the skeeter pee when I get home. Going to have to rack it to the better bottle for degassing and stabilizing tonight or tomorrow depending how tired I am tonight.


----------



## jeepingchick

Leanna, Pics????

and for myself ......Today....Has....Been...FANTASTIC!!!!!! I got my hours back ata work!!!!!! ok i got MORE than my hours back!! I WAS 35 hrs back in april when i got cut to 20....today i was told on Aug 1st i will go to ......wait for it....... waitt........waaaiiitttt.......40!!!!!! OMG!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYYYYYY!!!! Savings acount here i come!!!!!!! WOOT WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## Wade E

Sweat my a$$ off at work again today. I need a vacation!


----------



## xxplod

jeepingchick said:


> Leanna, Pics????
> 
> and for myself ......Today....Has....Been...FANTASTIC!!!!!! I got my hours back ata work!!!!!! ok i got MORE than my hours back!! I WAS 35 hrs back in april when i got cut to 20....today i was told on Aug 1st i will go to ......wait for it....... waitt........waaaiiitttt.......40!!!!!! OMG!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYYYYYY!!!! Savings acount here i come!!!!!!! WOOT WOOT WOOT!!!



LOL we all know u not gonna save it ill bet you make more WINE


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> Leanna, Pics????
> 
> and for myself ......Today....Has....Been...FANTASTIC!!!!!! I got my hours back ata work!!!!!! ok i got MORE than my hours back!! I WAS 35 hrs back in april when i got cut to 20....today i was told on Aug 1st i will go to ......wait for it....... waitt........waaaiiitttt.......40!!!!!! OMG!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYYYYYY!!!! Savings acount here i come!!!!!!! WOOT WOOT WOOT!!!



GOOD NEWS, I am happy for you!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Wade E said:


> Sweat my a$$ off at work again today. I need a vacation!



So do I Wade. And next week is vacation time!!!


----------



## Wade E

Due to the economy I dont get a vacation anymore and dontget my full pat to boot!


----------



## countrygirl

where at in myrtle beach, slyguy? we just got back from the garden city area, south of myrtle beach. not as hot as here in ky, but everything seemed alot on the dry side
surf a little rough, too, but ooooh so much fun with the family. 
relaxing and chilling with my gnomies, lol
i visited carolina vineyard winery at barefoot landing and brought home four bottles!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Wade E said:


> Due to the economy I dont get a vacation anymore and dontget my full pat to boot!



You want me to remove my dancing bananas?


----------



## mxsteve625

I wish I could sweet my *** off at work. I haven't worked in construction in 14 months. Construction managers are not needed right now.


----------



## non-grapenut

Tomorrow are my daughter's senior graduation pictures and her hair is a lovely peach color. Can't tell you what I'm going to do. Sally Beauty supply, here I come. Hopefully she's not bald by tomorrow.


----------



## jeepingchick

ARGHHH! ok all those chickens i counted yesterday??? yup my eggs broke!!! got royally SCREWED at work today.....they decided Eh well you knowwhat...lets not only let the one girl quit but LAY of another !!!! OMFG!!! 

yup

i was the "other"

i am now pink slipped! so much for my dreams of full time!! DIRTY BAD HORRIBLE WORDS INSERTED HERE!!!!!


----------



## Wade E

*That sucks Nikki!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * Luckily so far I have never been layed off but some times I wish I was, it would give me some time to let my back recover.


----------



## St Allie

your management have great PR skills with their staff.. NOT!

  

sorry to hear it Nikki..

get as many references and testimonials as you can and update your CV.

when one door shuts.. another one always opens..

Allie


----------



## jeepingchick

wade ....no u dont, with the ops in this area it loks like i may be slinging burgers....not that there is anything wrong with that....but dayum i dont wanna! we can not afford our bills with out me working as well

at allie.....my resume is uptodate as of 3 hrs ago LOL! ive got my current boss whom i like and the head of HR at my previous company ..not putting this company as a ref..but they are on as an "allowed to contact" .....i know i will get something im just very scared of WHAT


----------



## Julie

Hi NIkki,

Good luck, you will come out of this ok. Hey if you have to flip burgers for awhile then so be it. That is just a positive additive to your resume. Your personalitiy dictates that you are going to end up with a better job that the one that just screwed you.


----------



## xanxer82

jeepingchick said:


> ARGHHH! ok all those chickens i counted yesterday??? yup my eggs broke!!! got royally SCREWED at work today.....they decided Eh well you knowwhat...lets not only let the one girl quit but LAY of another !!!! OMFG!!!
> 
> yup
> 
> i was the "other"
> 
> i am now pink slipped! so much for my dreams of full time!! DIRTY BAD HORRIBLE WORDS INSERTED HERE!!!!!



off to the unemployment office. 
enjoy 36 weeks!


----------



## xanxer82

Did some yard work. Found a nest of baby rabbits in the garden. Good thing i didnt till that spot before I looked under the brush.
Watered the gardens and spread out some peat moss on the raspberries.
About to clean 5 cases of bottles. Sterilize them and hopefully fill two cases with pinot grigio.


----------



## Runningwolf

Nikki, I am so sorry to hear that. I guess you'll be enjoying the summer wuth the rest of us unemployed. Yeah it sucks and I hate the stigma of it and looking everyday for a job BUT, at least its summer time and not the middle of a horrible winter like last year. I went from working 60-70 hours a week on salary with no OT so I am enjoying it a bit. My blood pressure went down 10 points also. On a positive note, it gave me more time to spend on the wine and an opportunity to meet some great winemakers from Pittsburgh.


----------



## jeepingchick

very tru...and if i could relax and enjoy it i so wud
but the fact is i cant be more than a week out of work before we fall behind
ive got a 401K its got a nice chunk in it and if i have to ill cash it out...only a years worth of saving in it so it wont be to abd in the end and itll help take some pressure off...but i still hate to do it...we shall see


----------



## mxsteve625

I have to agree with runningwolf. The economy has had its toll on me also. I've been layed off for 1.2 years now. But in I have been able to do alot of no cost projects around the house that have needed done for quite awhile.

Thank God my wife is an RN or we couldn't make ends meet.


----------



## St Allie

what's an RN?


----------



## Runningwolf

St Allie said:


> what's an RN?



Registered nurse. This person went to school for four years instead of a practical nurse that might have went for two years.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> On a positive note, it gave me more time to spend on the wine and an opportunity to meet some great winemakers from Pittsburgh.



Ow! I think I just pulled a muscle patting myself on the back.HA HA

Gotta be talking about Doug and Judy! Sounds like a nursery rhyme.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> Ow! I think I just pulled a muscle patting myself on the back.HA HA
> 
> Gotta be talking about Doug and Judy! Sounds like a nursery rhyme.



hey don't forget about Dave, by the way where has he gone. Pittsbur where are you?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> hey don't forget about Dave, by the way where has he gone. Pittsbur where are you?



Ollie Ollie Income Free.


----------



## djrockinsteve

This is my new truck as of yesterday. 2010 Black Ford Ranger 4x4 Extended Cab, 5 speed overdrive manual transmission V6. All the luxuries inside and more accessories on the way.

I got a phenonemal deal I couldn't pass up. Seriously couldn't pass up.


----------



## xanxer82

finally bottled the pinot grigio.
will have pics up at a later time.
finished up a wedding picture order.


----------



## Julie

djrockinsteve said:


> Ow! I think I just pulled a muscle patting myself on the back.HA HA
> 
> Gotta be talking about Doug and Judy! Sounds like a nursery rhyme.



Who's Judy? Gee I missed her somehow.


----------



## twistedvine

Today!!! Going to work 

But I guess we have to if we want to feed the family and pay the bills, just not looking forward to chasing turds all day


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Who's Judy? Gee I missed her somehow.



Judy might be your alter ego. Maybe you should go ask....


----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie said:


> Who's Judy? Gee I missed her somehow.



Julie not Judy. It's Wade's avatar that has me typing different things. I feel I'm in a Battlestar Galactica Movie.


----------



## Larryh86GT

I am having a sad day today guys. Our operations manager, John, 57 years old, my coworker and friend for more than 13 years passed away at his home last night. We believe he had a heart attack. I'm having a difficult time with it. He and I were like an old married couple here. We busted each others chops constantly, joked and laughed constantly, and occasionally fought like hell with each other. He left work yesterday at 5PM, stood in the doorway to my office area holding his jacket and said "I'll see you in the morning". I said "Goodnight John, I'll see you in the morning." For some reason this comforts me that we said goodbye to each other. I'm not doing so well holding back my tears.
Larry


----------



## ffemt128

Larry,

My prayers go out to you and John's family. It is never easy losing a friend or family member. 

Doug


----------



## Mud

Condolensces, Larry. Losing a longtime friend is never easy.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Sad to hear the news Larry. ALWAYS LIVE AND ENJOY TODAY! Laugh hard and often and love those close to you. I'm positive you will remember him always!


----------



## Papa b

Larry sorry to heard 
Our prayers are with you and your friend family


----------



## Runningwolf

Larry sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. It's never easy to lose a close buddy. Funny how things happen like you guys says your last good byes and not even knowing! God works in mysterious ways. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and John's family.


----------



## jeepingchick

larry, so sorry for your loss...i wish i had better words


----------



## Tom

It's always tough to lose a friend. Sorry for your loss


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I'm sorry to hear about the passing of your friend. And there is nothing wrong with shedding a tear for a friend. 
Part of our problems today is that very few care enough for their fellow man.
As we grow older friends get few and far between, cherish the memories you have of your friend.


----------



## Wade E

That is terrible Larry but Im glad you didnt say goodbye on a bad note. There is nothing worse then agueing with someone and never having the chance to apologize, unfortunately I know what that feels like.


----------



## xanxer82

Sorry for your loss Larry


----------



## Julie

Sorry Larry, my thoughts and prayers are with you tonight.


----------



## jtstar

Sorry to hear about your friend Larry our pray's go out to you and your friends family


----------



## whine4wine

Sorry to hear of the loss Larry.
Sometimes work buds can be as close as family.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Everyone - Thank you for your kind words, thoughts, and prayers. I appreciate it. I have read these type of sad postings on forums in the past and wondered why would someone post this? Now I know why.

Larry


----------



## ffemt128

Just got back from picking up my daughter from daycare. Tonight I will be working the local festival at the FD booth. I'll be there from 5:30 til 11:00.

Should be a decent year for the festival weather wise. Last 2 years were terrible.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I'm having to "bach" it tonight. The wife's hours got screwed up and she has to pull three days in a row that are 11am till 8pm. 
So that means I'm up to no good drinkin' more than I should.


----------



## jeepingchick

I will be MIA for a while yall, gonna drive to luisana and rescue the granny from her grandchild LOL my daughter and i will be back next week!! YAY i get to see my girl again saturday!!!! DNW choose to stay at home so i will do this damned 46 hour trip all by myself......ok ok i lie ...when i come back north ill swing in and grab my mommy and bring her home with me ..so the last 10 hrs of my drive i will have some help!

i leave tomorrow morning


----------



## myakkagldwngr

46 hours,,, wa cha complaining about...
That's two days and gives you 2 hours of sleep... 
My kind of road trip.


----------



## jeepingchick

LMAO oh no hun!! i shall be stopping n sleeping!!! NWIH i can drive it straight thru! not with out a relief driver neways!


----------



## xanxer82

make sure you're back before the PA meetup


----------



## Runningwolf

Racked 40 gallons of wine tonight with a freind.


----------



## xxplod

damn!! u sure needed a friend or maybe two. what kind of wine?


----------



## Leanne

Today I'm hoping to leave England!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Now Boarding to Alaska. Think about you everyday. (and Troy too).


----------



## Runningwolf

Leanne said:


> Today I'm hoping to leave England!



*YAA - HOOOO! Good Luck!*



xxplod said:


> damn!! u sure needed a friend or maybe two. what kind of wine?



xxplode it was all Blueberry and Peach Wine that will be blended later with other stuff. My friend has 15 acres of Blueberries in addition to other fruits and crops. His wine cellar is to die for.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Depit/Destemmmed 42 #'s of strawberries - going to start my 6.5 gallon batch of strawberry wine this weekend.


----------



## Mud

You know, I'm not that far from Edinboro.  That's awesome. There's a blueberry farm just a few miles from here. About 3/4 of a mile on foot, actually. I know the owner pretty well and am hoping to swap some work for a bushel or 2 of blueberries. Gotta get to it. They started picking for the year today. 

Incidentally, I am beginning a 6 gallon batch of blueberry right now. Adding must to the starter between doing house work.


----------



## ffemt128

My wife mentioned about doing a blueberry. It would be nice if I could get them at a decent price. May consider doing from juice if I can't.


----------



## Tom

Just finished bottling 30 CA Voignier and 30 CA Riesling


----------



## ffemt128

Just put shrinks on 7 of the bottles of various wine I will br bringing to the picnic. Wow, I'm bummed, I didn't realize our supply was as low as it is since I put the rack at the top of the steps and have been taking stuff from there. Thats not the problem, the problem is I was restocking that with what was in the basement, hence not realizing how low the supplies are.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

jeepingchick said:


> LMAO oh no hun!! i shall be stopping n sleeping!!! NWIH i can drive it straight thru! not with out a relief driver neways!



About the best I've done on one shot was 1300 miles. My oldest and I took the grandsons to an uncles for a week in South Carolina. Left here at about 3:30 am, got there and stayed about thiry minutes, then jumped back in the truck for the return trip. I think we got home about 11:00 that night.
I like driving, and even more so when it's on the bike.


----------



## mxsteve625

Sitting here contemplating (designing) my winery/brewery out of a spare room. Need to move out of the kitchen and the house for that matter. Too much equipment in too many places.


----------



## Tom

Here is my Strawberry clearing..


----------



## xanxer82

Racked the merlot to glass and the red zin to a clean carboy. laid the pinot gris on it's side in my teasure chest (now full) and on the nifty 33 bottle wine rack that I got for $5.00.
Today I worked, had a birthday party for the stepson. The kids had a blast on the moon bounce.
Afterwards, I watered the plants, picked some more mulberries. (I think I have just about 5 lbs) Updated some firmware on the in laws PC (they need to just get a new one) Took an SG reading of the pinot noir (SG 1.00) gave it a good stir and hoping for it to finish dryer.


----------



## countrygirl

off from work for a 3 day weekend! started a batch of blueberry and will be picking LOTS of blackberries this weekend.


----------



## Runningwolf

Leanne said:


> Today I'm hoping to leave England!



Troy, how about an update! Was Leanne able to connect?


----------



## xxplod

Tom said:


> Here is my Strawberry clearing..



Looks real good tom, hows it taste?

im getting ready to crack open some hard cider for the 4th with some bbq ribs and tater salaid 

Bud


----------



## Tom

Still early just racked to secondary. But, strong strawberry flavor
Now I'm drinking my Peach from last yr.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Troy, how about an update! Was Leanne able to connect?


H's not been on at all 2day.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> H's not been on at all 2day.



He was on a few minutes ago. Hope Leanne got a flight.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Depending on the weather, either today or tomorrow I've got to go hunting for elderberries.
I see them turning ripe on the road side, but I always look for a spot thick enough to get what I need in one or two stops.
Being vertically challenged, I have to find bushes that aren't 15 feet tall.


----------



## arcticsid

I was talking to her last evening when she got a call from British Air. They keep telling her to be at the airport in 30 minutes. She finally got them to understansd that she is an hour and a half from London.

So, anyway, they are now working with her to find her a flight. She is illing to be flexible so it should all come together.
She is, however, in the top ten, on the stand by list, so I expect to see her tommorrow or Sunday.

Got the hair standing up on my arms for real this time.

Geesh, I joined this forum becuse, all I wanted to know is if I could use bread yeast to make wine and now look what I have done!!!! LMFAO.

I am even making a grocery list in considering what she likes and can or not eat.

I have never had my lil cabin so clean since we built it!! ROTF.

A member even sent up some of his finest wine for us to share when she arrives. In that gift was a bottle of Champagne. Me and those bottles are patiently waiting.

Anyone have a corkscrew? 

This is it gang.


----------



## arcticsid

Yikes!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

arcticsid said:


> She is, however, in the top ten, on the stand by list, so I expect to see her tommorrow or Sunday.



Tomorrow is Sunday, silly! Good luck!


----------



## arcticsid

You know what I mean. Its 4th of July for us Americans. That doesn't mean the rest of the world stops because we do.

Besides wouldnt that be n ironic statement for her to arrive on the 4th of July? LOL

.Best day to fly...SILLY!!!! Ever flown on stand by? Sunday, Monday and Tuesdays are the best days to fly on stand by.


----------



## NSwiner

Well I guess this is the biggest test of your patience so far . Glad things are working out for you two .

Today i'm going to tear down part of our fence because we tore down our garage and putting up a shed . Now the doesn't match up amymore and we get along with our neighbours on that side fine so far . Maybe not after i tell them they have to cut 9 inches off the flower bed box they had up against the old garage or take it out completely . But I'm not working too long today since it's so nice out here .


----------



## arcticsid

I kinda sort of feel the same, to nice to do too much,and then winter comes and it is to sheety to do to much, so, everything from the summer list gets shifted over to the winter list and......well you get my point. LOL
Just work slow and steady... if you are able to get SOMETHING done then you can go to sleep knowing the day wasn't wasted.!!


----------



## winemaker_3352

Just unfroze and crushed my strawberries - added the pectin, tannin, k-meta. Tomorrow will add yeast and yeast nutrient!!!


----------



## arcticsid

Jon, if you can get those berries into a ferment bag. A paint straning bag or even a nylon)panty hose), sterilized of course.

Still need to punch it down at least once a day, but it sure wil make life easier.

Give it a good squeze in the begining, and another before t goes in to your secondary. Really no need to do it during the primary, just make sure you "dunk" it, and then hold it under the must for a few seconds.


----------



## Wade E

I picked about 8 lbs of my currants today and the sun wqs just baking me so hopefully ill get the rest tonight. I maybe picked about 1/4 of them so there will definetly be enough for a decent batch.


----------



## jeepingchick

drove 12.5 hrs today , and 10 yesterday...think i left my bones back a few sates ago jeesh! oh well we are safe n sound in Louisana ...will be leaving Louisana for home on monday keep us in your thoughts! 


and i hope Leanne make it to her new home before i make it back to mine!! so excited!


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> drove 12.5 hrs today , and 10 yesterday...think i left my bones back a few sates ago jeesh! oh well we are safe n sound in Louisana ...will be leaving Louisana for home on monday keep us in your thoughts!
> 
> 
> and i hope Leanne make it to her new home before i make it back to mine!! so excited!



Been following your journey, stay safe and take breaks!


----------



## arcticsid

You're always in our thoughts sweetie. Don't hurry, there is always a tommorrow. 

If you see me hitchhiking, DO NOT pick me up! Its probably not a tent in my backpack!! LMFAO!


----------



## jtstar

It will probably be a backpack all right just full of wine bottles waiting to be drank


----------



## arcticsid

Or a fully loaded .454 ! LOL


----------



## jtstar

Spent all day outside mowing two yards and weedeating and I am still not done not what I would like to be doing like makeing some more wine or putting up more fruit in the freezer to make some wine later this year. I have mulberries yet to harvest and rhurbarb yet to put up still trying to fine some cherries, elderberries are not ready yet nor the wild plumes.


----------



## jtstar

do you want to go deer hunting with me this year


----------



## WaWa

Just thinking about 'travelling' 45 mins to pick up my son, boy you guys travel long distances. We're spoilt here in NZ, nowhere is very far away really. It's 7*C outside and foggy, miserable, gonna cuddle up on my couch with a bottle of my red when I return.


----------



## xxplod

jeepingchick said:


> drove 12.5 hrs today , and 10 yesterday...think i left my bones back a few sates ago jeesh! oh well we are safe n sound in Louisana ...will be leaving Louisana for home on monday keep us in your thoughts!
> 
> 
> and i hope Leanne make it to her new home before i make it back to mine!! so excited!



well stop by my place in TN. take a break and try some of my hard cider . if ya wanna?


----------



## Leanne

Still waiting for a flight and getting very snippy!


----------



## arcticsid

Hey, Im kinda snippy too, wanna get married?

Sorry, I realise its a bit profound and direct, but, I thought it was worth asking?

SO?


----------



## Leanne

arcticsid said:


> Hey, Im kinda snippy too, wanna get married?
> 
> Sorry, I realise its a bit profound and direct, but, I thought it was worth asking?
> 
> SO?



Yes honey. We need to be in the same continent though.


----------



## arcticsid

I shall swim on the back of a polar bear!!!!

Oh wait, Dan shot that one. Guess we will wait.


----------



## NSwiner

Today I'm just chillin out .Tomorrow is going to be a busy day we are filtering & bottling 3 full batches and 1 half batch of wine . I had hoped to be doing my last batch of SP but it's not clearing well even with the super Kleer , maybe it's the warm temps around here lately I don't know .


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday we picked up another 16 lb of strawberries and 12 pints of blueberries. I also cut the mullberry tree in the back yard way back since it didn't get any berries this year. We wanted to get some more sunlight in the back yard and the tree was probably close to 35' tall. I need to schedule a vacation day now so I can haul away all the branches.

Today I'm getting ready for a parade in a few minutes then come home and cook out then head to the park to work the booth for the FD and have fireworks. I'll be getting home around 11 tonight by the time we tear everthing down. Thank goodness for being off tomorrow.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Yesterday we picked up another 16 lb of strawberries and 12 pints of blueberries. I also cut the mullberry tree in the back yard way back since it didn't get any berries this year. We wanted to get some more sunlight in the back yard and the tree was probably close to 35' tall. I need to schedule a vacation day now so I can haul away all the branches.
> 
> Today I'm getting ready for a parade in a few minutes then come home and cook out then head to the park to work the booth for the FD and have fireworks. I'll be getting home around 11 tonight by the time we tear everthing down. Thank goodness for being off tomorrow.



Our mulberry is probably 35 feet high as well. A few years ago, we cut it back in the hopes of getting more berries. It use to produce a lot of berries but every year they seem to get smaller. Anyway, that didn't help, we are now thinking of cutting it down completely. We think it is just too old to produce anymore.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Our mulberry is probably 35 feet high as well. A few years ago, we cut it back in the hopes of getting more berries. It use to produce a lot of berries but every year they seem to get smaller. Anyway, that didn't help, we are now thinking of cutting it down completely. We think it is just too old to produce anymore.



I hate that feeling


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> I hate that feeling



Aaaaaaaaaaaaah, you are getting up there


----------



## Mud

Julie said:


> Our mulberry is probably 35 feet high as well. A few years ago, we cut it back in the hopes of getting more berries. It use to produce a lot of berries but every year they seem to get smaller. Anyway, that didn't help, we are now thinking of cutting it down completely. We think it is just too old to produce anymore.



Before you give it the axe, so to speak, you might call your cooperative extension. I'm not at all familiar with mulberries, but sometimes poor nutrition or overbearing plays a part in small fruit. It's worth a phone call if you still want the tree.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaah, you are getting up there



well at least I am catching up to some of you anyways


----------



## Mud

Just came back in from camping by the pond with my 2 boys. We had pizza rolls & s'mores cooked over a camp fire for dinner, then hit the air mattress...er...sack. Got up with the sun this morning and had a shore lunch of fresh bass, eggs and pan fried toast cooked in cast iron over an open fire. I even dug out the blue enameled plates and cups from when I was a scout. This was their introduction to camping so I wanted to pull out all the stops. They had a blast. Best I can tell we're on to camp from now until it snows.


----------



## Runningwolf

Mudd that is like really awesome but proof is in the pictures! We like pictures!! The boys will remember that evening forever.


----------



## Julie

Thanks, Mud, I never gave that a thought but I think I will.

Dan, look like MUd says it might not be to late for you. Even if you get old there is still hope. And who else was you talking about, Wade and Tom?


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Thanks, Mud, I never gave that a thought but I think I will.
> 
> Dan, look like MUd says it might not be to late for you. Even if you get old there is still hope. And who else was you talking about, Wade and Tom?



So what are you saying Julie, I should call the extension office?


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> So what are you saying Julie, I should call the extension office?



LOL, if you think that would help. All I'm saying you shouldn't give up because you are old, there maybe help.


----------



## Tom

Just finished pitting 16#'s of cherries. Yop in the freezer for later time.

Oh did I say FREE!!


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Just finished pitting 16#'s of cherries. Yop in the freezer for later time.
> 
> Oh did I say FREE!!



I got 32#'s for a buck a pound and I had someone else pick them. 16# of sweet and 16# of sour, I was thinking this should be enough for a 5 gallon wine. Not as good as free but still pretty good.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Just finished pitting 16#'s of cherries. Yop in the freezer for later time.
> 
> Oh did I say FREE!!



Bragging about raw product? I am going to Julies Saturday to drink her finished wine for free.


----------



## Tom

Isn't *FREE* nice??
I hope you will not drink ALL of her wine.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Bragging about raw product? I am going to Julies Saturday to drink her finished wine for free.



What??????????????????? Dam, Dan, you have a point.



Tom said:


> Isn't *FREE* nice??
> I hope you will not drink ALL of her wine.



Don't wish for that Tom, you might be sorry.


----------



## Mud

No problem, Julie. Glad to help.

I didn't take any pictures 'cause I'm dum.


----------



## xanxer82

Today I racked the Pinot Noir to a better bottle and added the enzyme pack. SG 1.00 and bubbling away.
Racked the Skeeter Pee from the better bottle to a 5 gallon glas carboy and filled about 1/3 of a 1 gallon jug. It's still kinda gassy so I put a mitivac stopper on the main part of a 3 peice airlock and pumped out the co2. Since I have a lot of glass now, I'm going to take a look at Wade's famous aspirator pump setup and see what I can do.
We are about to head to my parent's house for a cook out and then to the Farm Museum for fireworks. Hope everyone has a happy and safe day!


----------



## xanxer82

Cut it back a lot and wait for new shoots. They seem to be producing the most fruit for me.


----------



## ffemt128

Just got out of the pool with our daughter. She loves her water pool as she calls it. Going to grab some chips and salsa for lunch.


----------



## arcticsid

Yes FREE isnice! I got this Martin guitar and amp the oher day for ten dollars, thats almost free, huh?


----------



## Larryh86GT

Uh.. I know you are up in the woods. Doesn't that use electricity? JK


----------



## arcticsid

Still trying to work out the details brother, hell I dont even know what the knobs are for!! LMFAO!

It sounds pretty good. I trid to plug it into a tree, but I have a feeling I am missing something. Maybe its the wrong kind of tree.


----------



## Tom

I think Troy has a generator hooked up to a bicycle. 
The faster he peddles the more juice he creates.


----------



## arcticsid

pruh-zacty!

What is the recommended ABV on a guitar like this you rekon?
LOL


----------



## Tom

arcticsid said:


> pruh-zacty!
> 
> What is the recommended ABV on a guitar like this you rekon?
> LOL


I'm guessing its a 10%er 
98* here 2day. 100+* next few days.. Time to shed clothes...


----------



## arcticsid

Got about low 70's here today, just about right, not to humid, but a little muggy.

Think I may cut up a few trees, gonna need some campfire wood.

Not sure why, but guitars always sound better around a campfire. They really sound good after about a case of beer!


----------



## Tom

Racked my 18+gallons of Peach I started last Sunday. WOW! The smell is Hmm Good !


----------



## arcticsid

Who Jimmi? this voice keeps resonating in my head, "there must be some way out of here!!"

LMFAO.

That mint is pretty good! LOL

I bet it would make good tea also!


----------



## jtstar

Just want to thank Deboard for information that he posted in a thread about label programs I was able to print out some labels for the wine that I just bottled


----------



## arcticsid

What are you using Jack, as far as your label program. been alot of info in here about programs for the average Joe(or Jack)? LOL

The Avery program Wolf was talking about is very simple to use. I was able to get Corel Draw ( brand new for 5 dollars,) score!, so I may explore it, but just for wine llabelss, the Avery one too is very good. I like the SERIF too, but just for labels, the Avery one may be the way to go.


----------



## jtstar

Deboard recommended paint.net that is what I was able to use


----------



## arcticsid

Excellent. Wade recommened that one to me an I messed with it a bit. Like anything, you need to learn it,butit is a great program.

So when do we get to se your first label?

LOL


----------



## jtstar

Here you go now remember I am new to winemaking so I am still learning what all to do


----------



## Julie

Sitting on the deck cruising the net. Very nice evening. I have had to bring work home every evening this week but I decided today was enough, I wasn't doing anything. I will be celebrating the 4th with two of our children tomorrow, the other two live out of PA, actually one is in SC and the other is in S. Korea. Today Mike and I grilled chicken and I made angel hair pasta with tuscan house dressing, tomatos and onions, topped with mozza cheese. We drank a bottle of riesling with it, it was definitely a good match. A very nice evening.


----------



## Wade E

No, I recommended Microsoft Picture It.


----------



## ffemt128

Slept in until 7:30 this am. Not bad considering after the fireworks and cleaning and a fire alarm activation, we had a fully involved garage fire to deal with. Oh the joys, looks like home fireworks were the culprit. Got in around 3:30 am. 

Need to go to the park to breakdown our booth today at some point and then maybe see about heading out for a ride.


----------



## NSwiner

Well last night I filtered 4 wines and today I have to bottle them . But i don't have my label made yet for my Spring Fever wine I made from scratch ,that might have to wait until tomorrow . Thankfully I have some bags I'm putting some of the wines in , that will save me alot of time .


----------



## NSwiner

Julie said:


> Sitting on the deck cruising the net. Very nice evening. I have had to bring work home every evening this week but I decided today was enough, I wasn't doing anything. I will be celebrating the 4th with two of our children tomorrow, the other two live out of PA, actually one is in SC and the other is in S. Korea. Today Mike and I grilled chicken and I made angel hair pasta with tuscan house dressing, tomatos and onions, topped with mozza cheese. We drank a bottle of riesling with it, it was definitely a good match. A very nice evening.



Julie that pasta sounds really good is the tuscan house dressing something you buy or make from scratch ?


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Sitting on the deck cruising the net. Very nice evening. I have had to bring work home every evening this week but I decided today was enough, I wasn't doing anything. I will be celebrating the 4th with two of our children tomorrow, the other two live out of PA, actually one is in SC and the other is in S. Korea. Today Mike and I grilled chicken and I made angel hair pasta with tuscan house dressing, tomatos and onions, topped with mozza cheese. We drank a bottle of riesling with it, it was definitely a good match. A very nice evening.





Sounds delightful.


----------



## Julie

Kraft Tuscan House Dressing. I use a chicken fryer pan, add water to cook angel hair pasta, I use Barilla Multi-grain, while water is boiling I chop up a tomato or two, put as much in as you like, dice a small onion and a clove of garlic, mix that together and set aside. When I put the noodles in to boil, Mike starts to grill the chicken breasts, we add 2 whole breasts. Once noodles are cooked, drain, and add house dressing until everything is well coated, add the tomato mixture, cut up chicken into bite size pieces, then add. Now top the whole thing with Mozzarella cheese. I let is simmer on low until cheese is melted. Then serve. I really do not measure anything other than the onion and garlic. As far as noodles, chicken, tomatoes and cheese eyeball it.


----------



## Tom

Just filled 30 bottles each of Pineapple (fresh) and White Cranberry Peach (juice)


----------



## jtstar

I started out the day by going out and cutting up more of the big mulberry tree that I cut down last weekend only to get rained out that was at one o'clock and it is still raining here so I have been checking out our forum and I hope that I have been some help and not misleading anyone here.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Just filled 30 bottles each of Pineapple (*fresh*) and White Cranberry Peach (*juice*)



*Thomas!* We have stressed how many times about the three P's. Here you are bottling fresh juice without even fermenting or aging (maybe you're aging in the bottle). I think you're hanging out with drjack too much. Now its easy to understand how you have so many things bottled. Your kin folks are all drinking fresh juice from the bottle!


----------



## Larryh86GT

We went to my friend John's funeral this morning. The bagpipes were the saddest part of many sad parts but after a very rough week I feel better after saying my goodbyes to him. Ok sad stuff over. On the way home we stopped at a wine and liquor outlet and I found that the 1.5 magnums of my favorite sangria on sale for 5.47 a bottle and took 18 bottles away with me. 
98 degrees here right now. We have some friends coming over for drinks and dinner. Thank goodness for central a/c.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> *Thomas!* We have stressed how many times about the three P's. Here you are bottling fresh juice without even fermenting or aging (maybe you're aging in the bottle). I think you're hanging out with drjack too much. Now its easy to understand how you have so many things bottled. Your kin folks are all drinking fresh juice from the bottle!



LOL !
The Pineapple I started LAST july was from 33 Pineapples. I added a huge f-pac now its like Pineapple juice with a KICK !


----------



## xanxer82

I actually spent time with my mom and brothers.
Picked some wild raspberries at my parents house and at work this evening. I got about 2 cups. Going to pick more as soon as possible.


----------



## Runningwolf

I removed the partial capsules, rinsed and seperated by color 20 cases of bottles. When I am ready to clean I can just grab cases of what ever colors I want in an instant. Tonight I started an OB Raspberry White Zinfandel.


----------



## arcticsid

Worked all week or a friend who owns a mini storage. He sold all the "defaulted" stuff. He gave me and my buddies everything that didnt seell so we are going to have our own sale. So much stuff we rentred a 26 foot U haul to move it!!!LMAO!! Man, lot of stuff.

We should be able to make a few bucks for sure, just praying real hard for the weather.

This was my idea, if we end up back hauling all this sheet, I will never be forgiven.


Cat just brought me half of a rabbit. Yuck. if I can teach her to bring pizzas I may have soething going!! LMFAO!!!


----------



## NSwiner

Well we didn't quit finish our bottling process yesterday because we spent about an hour looking for the bottle cleaner ( the red one that you push down on the thing sticking up in the middle & the cleaner goes in your bottle ) so hubby went & bought a new one . Well when I went to put the bag of wine in the closet and moved the bottles of wine we have in there for my MIL ,guess what was behind them   the bottle cleaner .I think we moved everything in the house but those bottles that were in a plastic bag  . Anyways we decided to use both one with cleaner in it the other with sanitizer I did one hubby did the other and cut the job time down big time .Then we just needed to enjoy each others company on the deck after getting them all bottled . So now before I can do anything else today I have to label and shrink top the cherry wine & just shrink top the pomegranate . I still don't have the labels made for the wines i made from scratch ,so I have to do that before & can put them away .Then we are going to get another price on building our new shed and getting things together for refinishing the hardwood floor in the livingroom this weekend .


----------



## non-grapenut

picked Bilberries. They are fat and juicy in our woods now. Mixing them with blueberry makes an interesting blend. I like to sparkle it and call it Billie Blue.


----------



## arcticsid

YUM fat and juicy!!!, I was going to squeeze and hug her and call her George, but Billie Blue works for me.



LMAO!


----------



## Tom

Tying to stay COOL 
Check out the temps.. was 102* yesterday







And just going HIGHER today... will have heat index of 110+*


----------



## jeepingchick

xxplod said:


> well stop by my place in TN. take a break and try some of my hard cider . if ya wanna?



u know what, if i had LOOKED at ur posted city/state then i so wudda stopped!!! i was in dandrige and drove from here (delaware ) to baton rouge then back passing thu dandrige each time......ill be back that way in august with the hubby maybe we can meet up for a lunch!!!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Tom said:


> Tying to stay COOL
> Check out the temps.. was 102* yesterday
> 
> And just going HIGHER today... will have heat index of 110+*



I took pics of our digitial thermometer today here. It only got to 99.5 degrees but I loved it. I had a Magic Hat #9 and a Saranac Imperial Stout on the deck this afternoon. Summer is here. This is what I wait for what gets me through our brutal winter. Oh yeah, I'm on vacation. 

Larry


----------



## Runningwolf

DJ Steve and his wife came up north from Pittsburgh and we had a real nice visit and dinner on the lake. Awesome couple, sorry you guys are going to miss the NW PA party Saturday. His wife Marilyn shared a bottle of jalapeño wine she bought. It was awesome.

Myself with my dog Peaches and Steve in my wine making area.







My wife Sue, Steve and his wife Marilyn.


----------



## jeepingchick

looks like a great time


----------



## Wade E

What a freaking hot day! If the heat wasnt bad enough in the shop all day ( 101 in the shop and 103 outside) after work on the way home I stopped for a fw groceries and when I went to leave my car started and then stalled. Checked the gas cap and that was fine so called the wife to come and bring my tools. Since I bought this car 1 1/2 years ago used they said they had just changed the plugs and wires. They probably did but used crappy plugs and when i pulled one out it was shot and of coarse the end of the wire was stuck on the plug. This was a tough job as the 3 plugs in the back were very hard to get t and the engine being hot on top of the nasty weather just wiped me out.Took me 50 minutes to get all the plugs and wires in but its running again and I have nothing left in me! Goodnight!!!!!!!!!!!  Did you ever notice your car always breaks down at the most inopportune moment!


----------



## Tom

Looks like U R on a Lake?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Looks like U R on a Lake?



DUHH, READ THE POST...dinner on the lake LMAO

My turn to get you! LOL


----------



## Julie

Nice pic. Leave Tom alone, he is busy counting his wine, if you counted that many bottles you won't be able to reading everything either,


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Looks like you had a great time. It's fun meeting and making friends, more so when they bring wine.
Who is in charge in the house,,, it can't be you with a wife and a dog?
I'm out numbered here three to one.. All three are ladies and they rule the roost. Sometimes I think it's the dog's house and the wife and I are just here to take care of them.


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL..No comment, too many people reading this will see my wife Saturday at the get together and can get me in trouble


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> LOL..No comment, too many people reading this will see my wife Saturday at the get together and can get me in trouble



Oh Dan, I could not imagine anyone talking with your wife and getting you in trouble.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> LOL..No comment, too many people reading this will see my wife Saturday at the get together and can get me in trouble




I think you'll take care of that all by yourself, you won't need our help.


----------



## midwestwine

Pitting 27lbs of cherry's


----------



## Runningwolf

hummmm friends HUH? May my little fairy friend fill your air locks with dawn detergent! 


 LOL Speaking of which when I was Much younger we were off school for a snow day and went to the local Mall which had huge fast flowing fountains. WOW you should see what one bottle of Dawn dish soap did in their. There were freaking mounds of bubbles going everywhere. We never laughed so hard and got the heck out of there real quick! Was it worth the laugh..hell yeah but I'd if someone ever did that to me...curtains!


----------



## djrockinsteve

We spent the 4th at my brother in laws and he set up for the kids a huge inflatable slide with water spraying everywhere. I so wanted to add a bottle of dish detergent to the garden hose and turn it back on. There would have been tons of suds for hours.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> We spent the 4th at my brother in laws and he set up for the kids a huge inflatable slide with water spraying everywhere. I so wanted to add a bottle of dish detergent to the garden hose and turn it back on. There would have been tons of suds for hours.



I could just imagine all the worms coming up out of the ground also. Thats what we use to do to catch them to go fishing with when I was a kid several years ago.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> ...... when I was a kid several years ago.




Several years ago????????????????????, I think you meant eons ago.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Now Now Julie, just because some of us made wine in those clay carboys is no reason to ridicule us.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Racked my strawberry last night into carboy for secondary fermentation - SG was at 1.002 .


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Several years ago????????????????????, I think you meant eons ago.



Julie, I am sentencing you to spend time in my basement for that remark to clean bottles until all cases are clean and relabeled. Where's Daisy when I need her?


----------



## mxsteve625

Just paid for the aspirator/vacuum pump I won on ebay for 49.00. Did I get a deal?

Steve


----------



## Larryh86GT

Runningwolf said:


> hummmm friends HUH? May my little fairy friend fill your air locks with dawn detergent!
> 
> 
> LOL Speaking of which when I was Much younger we were off school for a snow day and went to the local Mall which had huge fast flowing fountains. WOW you should see what one bottle of Dawn dish soap did in their. There were freaking mounds of bubbles going everywhere. We never laughed so hard and got the heck out of there real quick! Was it worth the laugh..hell yeah but I'd if someone ever did that to me...curtains!



Don't put bubble bath in a Jacuzzi tub.


----------



## Tom

*Another HOT day in NJ ! 
3rd day OVER 100**


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Julie, I am sentencing you to spend time in my basement for that remark to clean bottles until all cases are clean and relabeled. Where's Daisy when I need her?




Maybe she is looking for Nikki, since she might still be wandering around the pond.


----------



## xanxer82

Did my clinical update class today. Then got the serpentine belt on my car replaced.
Kat treated my to a great birthday lunch at the Tasting Room in Frederick, MD. Now off to see some friends for more celebration.


----------



## Mud

Swimming, and trying desperately to stay cool. Not as hot as Tom's place, but hot here nonetheless.


----------



## jeepingchick

ffemt128 said:


> Maybe she is looking for Nikki, since she might still be wandering around the pond.



um ya, no longer funny.....seriously the trail was marked wrong...


----------



## xanxer82

At Texas roadhouse with Kat for drinks and her friend Liz is on the way. Birthday booze!!!


----------



## mxsteve625

104 here...unbelievable. swimming in the pool with skeeter.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Itsuko and I headed to Applebees for dinner tonight (a large Blue Moon, thank you) and then we are loafing around the house this evening. I am lovin my vacation. What a week to pick eh? I could do this all the time.


----------



## xanxer82

Larryh86GT said:


> Itsuko and I headed to Applebees for dinner tonight (a large Blue Moon, thank you) and then we are loafing around the house this evening. I am lovin my vacation. What a week to pick eh? I could do this all the time.



I'm drinking blue moon too


----------



## Julie

Happy Birthday Dan (Xaner82)


----------



## Runningwolf

Happy Birthday Dan


----------



## xanxer82

thanks Dan and Julie!


----------



## countrygirl

sipping peach sangria after picking blackberries, running the dogs, watching tv, playing on the computer....


----------



## marly

picked 30 lbs of strawberries. froze 15 future wine. made 24 bottles of jam .12 for us,12 for our son &wife.eating the rest , strawberry pie, shortcake ,strawberry&icecream,all thegreat desserts mmm.will pick more forfuture wine.love picking berries.there is a really good crop this year.


----------



## Wade E

Happy B-Day Dan! Had another rough day and hopefully tomorrow wont be the same so I can try and get caught back up here!!!!!!! When my car screwed up yesterday my wife called in the middle of fixing it and I was mad that she did cause I had to get back off the car to answer it which in the process I got burned and hurt my back just to hear her say hows it going! So I said just peachy, hung up the phone and put it in a bad spot and left it there and fixed the car and closed the hood right onto my phone, Crunch! I bought a new phone today after getting another shot in my spine and also bought a 2 GB card for it to hold music and the USB holder to transfer the music with. I inserted the card into the holder, inserted the holder into mu USB spot on my desktop and watched as smoke started billowing out and grabbed it quick and yanked it out in a squishing burning mess with melted the USB vessel, right onto my finger and also fried the card. Goodnight Johnie Boy!


----------



## Dugger

Geeze, Wade, let's hope that dark cloud over you has cleared away by now.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hoping Wade has a better day today!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Went to the local blood bank first thing, 8:00am and donated plateletts. I'm a regular, when they don't see me for a couple weeks they start calling. Came home and took a quick nap, donating wipes me out.
Then decided to try to work a little on a set of plans I picked up last night.
Problem is tho,, I have heard a bottle calling me and I visited it a couple times already.
Still have to cook SWMBO dinner when she gets off work. Breakfast for her and me everyday is just a fact. She's got to expect it now!


----------



## xanxer82

Thanks Wade. Hope your day is getting better. Might want to check out the power supply on that USB port.


----------



## non-grapenut

gearing up for a week off next week. I feel a lot of bottling coming on...OK. Probably more tasting going on than bottling.


----------



## jtstar

Went to a wine tasting on Monday with my brother then on Tuesday the wife and I went out to her brothers and I ended up sampling his wine cellar then Wednesday morning we took off and took a stock tank ride down the Calumus River then went out for supper when we got back to his place we got into his wine cellar again then later we got out the deer sausage that I had made to go with the wine then the wife and I came home today only to find my boss wanting me to come into work on the last day of my vacation not sure I will go yet.


----------



## jeepingchick

did not pass the typing test today, did not get the registrars job....i swear i can type...guess i just froze up, im not a good test taker! 

they did want me for another position tho, Secratary of the O.R. ....so keep your fingers crossed i get a call back for that one! 

really flipping stressed right now


----------



## Wade E

Thanks guys, thats just what I needed as finally that cloud has passed over. Had a good day and the new USB stuff is working great, was kind of worried that maybe it fried something on my computer after that incident. Bought a few kits from George the other day and they just came in. I bought the MM VN Liebraumilch and the CC International White Merlot. This will most likely be the last few kits as I also ordered my crusher destemmer which should be in stock and delivered in a few weeks.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just sprayed all of my plants and trees with insecticide for those dreaded Japanese Beatles. Its suppose to rain and we need it bad tomorrow so I got some granular fertilizer to put down in the morning if its going to rain and then Sunday I will spray a liquid fertilizer on the lawn.


----------



## carmine

I'm in the masonry business worked all day in this heat we been having . Its totally disgusting got off work alittle early today and went rasberry picking they grow all over the area around here picked 2 pounds today and a pound yesterday its so dry here that the leaves on the rasberries have curled we need some rain wade has inspired me with his rasberry wine need to try and make some.
carmine


----------



## Runningwolf

Carmine that's pretty cool you mentioned how Wade inspired you to do this. We have all made wines that we would not have done if it wasn't for this forum. Julies has inspired many folks here to make the Skeeter Pee and now we also have the original inventor of it on here. Anther one she has inspired people to make was the summer breeze made from frozen fruit at the grocery store. This is the kind of stuff that makes this forum what it is. Who ever heard of milk wine before?

OH YEAH...Wade inspired me too. When I return to this world someday I am going to be a Jelly Fish. No back bone to worry about!!


----------



## seth8530

Runningwolf said:


> Carmine that's pretty cool you mentioned how Wade inspired you to do this. We have all made wines that we would not have done if it wasn't for this forum. Julies has inspired many folks here to make the Skeeter Pee and now we also have the original inventor of it on here. Anther one she has inspired people to make was the summer breeze made from frozen fruit at the grocery store. This is the kind of stuff that makes this forum what it is. Who ever heard of milk wine before?
> 
> OH YEAH...Wade inspired me too. When I return to this world someday I am going to be a Jelly Fish. No back bone to worry about!!





Did i just hear theM WORD???


----------



## Runningwolf

seth8530 said:


> Did i just hear theM WORD???



ROFLMAO, Seth you fit right in..you're not right!


----------



## Wade E

Carmine, I used 7 lbs of raspberries per gallon on that batch. Dan, one of these days Im going to drive down there and and and.............!  My yard is freaking burnt to a crisp already. I have a well here and its not a very deep one so watering the lawn is not really in my best interest especially since we havent had a good rain in a few weeks now. Oh well, there goes the neighborhood.


----------



## carmine

Runningwolf said:


> Carmine that's pretty cool you mentioned how Wade inspired you to do this. We have all made wines that we would not have done if it wasn't for this forum. Julies has inspired many folks here to make the Skeeter Pee and now we also have the original inventor of it on here. Anther one she has inspired people to make was the summer breeze made from frozen fruit at the grocery store. This is the kind of stuff that makes this forum what it is. Who ever heard of milk wine before?
> 
> OH YEAH...Wade inspired me too. When I return to this world someday I am going to be a Jelly Fish. No back bone to worry about!!



Wade knows i'm a grape wine maker met wade at a few functions he makes great fruit wines i just loved his rasberry wine. wheres wade is he tired and sleeping again?


----------



## Wade E

You must be tired and sleeping as I just posted right before yours. Do you have your cheaters on?


----------



## xanxer82

ordered a new 6 gal glass carboy with multifit stopper airlock and handle. Also ordered a ^ gallon kit of Bella Bianco on a closeout deal from George.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> My yard is freaking burnt to a crisp already. I have a well here and its not a very deep one so watering the lawn is not really in my best interest especially since we havent had a good rain in a few weeks now. Oh well, there goes the neighborhood.



Check the radar, nice band of storms heading this way. We also need rain real bad and hoping it doesn't miss us tomorrow. Looks like you're suppose to get it most of the weekend.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Check the radar, nice band of storms heading this way. We also need rain real bad and hoping it doesn't miss us tomorrow. Looks like you're suppose to get it most of the weekend.



Well I'm hoping for rain tomorrow because we do need it but so far it still will not be raining on Saturday, WooHoo


----------



## Wade E

It will probably just rain enough to raise the humidity even more then stop!


----------



## seth8530

Im hoping that it wont rain for a couple more weeks that way i wont have to mow the law for the rest of the year.


----------



## carmine

Wade E said:


> Carmine, I used 7 lbs of raspberries per gallon on that batch. Dan, one of these days Im going to drive down there and and and.............!  My yard is freaking burnt to a crisp already. I have a well here and its not a very deep one so watering the lawn is not really in my best interest especially since we havent had a good rain in a few weeks now. Oh well, there goes the neighborhood.



Holy cow 7 pounds a gallon i wanted to make 5 gallons thats 35 pounds . i need to start picking . i need reinforcements i better get my brother rock to help me pick.
carmine


----------



## Wade E

I made 12 gallons last year and am taking a break from them this year.


----------



## ffemt128

It's supposed to rain today. Yeah.... We need it bad. Took the day off work so that I can bake some pies and get everything ready for tomorrow's picnic. Looking forward to it big time. Well off to cover the bike.


----------



## xxplod

*wild n crazy bunch!*

yep u guys are nutzzz 
~but iv allways been crazy --its kept me from going insaine.

Bud


----------



## xxplod

*Crazy >*

yep u guys are nutzzz but thats a good thang
~because iv allways been crazy--And--its kept me from going insaine. 

Bud


----------



## jeepingchick

hoping for a call back on the O.R. position , keep yalls fingers crossed they call me today and i can go in....


----------



## xxplod

*Wishing ya luck*



jeepingchick said:


> hoping for a call back on the O.R. position , keep yalls fingers crossed they call me today and i can go in....



hang in there Niki- good things happen to good people.

Bud


----------



## xxplod

jeepingchick said:


> u know what, if i had LOOKED at ur posted city/state then i so wudda stopped!!! i was in dandrige and drove from here (delaware ) to baton rouge then back passing thu dandrige each time......ill be back that way in august with the hubby maybe we can meet up for a lunch!!!



kool sounds like a plan.
yup dandrige aint that far from me.


----------



## ffemt128

Well a strawberry and a strawberry blue berry pie are in the oven as we speak. They look good so far. My wife will get the first taste tonight of them. I'm sure someone from the picnic tomorrow can critique how they taste. Never made a pie before. :<


----------



## ffemt128

Four pies are complete. They look pretty good for my first attempt I think. 2 Strawberry and 2 strawberry / blueberry. The filling tastes yummy. We'll see what my better half thinks when she gets home from work. The top right was the last one made. I think the dough started to dry out from the kitchen heat...

Two of the pies will be hopefully be sampled tomorrow. If we are short a few members on Sunday, it wasn't the pies....


----------



## Julie

Holy Cow Doug you are making me hungry! I'm saying around 2. We are going to plan to eat around 4.

Xanxer and Rodo, since you two are coming the farthest, if you are here earlier than that just come on in.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Holy Cow Doug you are making me hungry! I'm saying around 2. We are going to plan to eat around 4.



Sounds good to me. We'll see you then.


----------



## Mud

Racked and sulfited my blueberry today. Heading out to Vintner's Circle in Scranton for corks and bottles soon as I'm done typing this. This will be my first trip to this homebrew shop. I have hi hopes as the other HBS's near by aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Four pies are complete. They look pretty good for my first attempt I think. 2 Strawberry and 2 strawberry / blueberry. The filling tastes yummy. We'll see what my better half thinks when she gets home from work. The top right was the last one made. I think the dough started to dry out from the kitchen heat...
> 
> Two of the pies will be hopefully be sampled tomorrow. If we are short a few members on Sunday, it wasn't the pies....



hEY i SAW THOSE PICTURES ON gOOGLE IMAGES..lol KIDDING


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> hEY i SAW THOSE PICTURES ON gOOGLE IMAGES..lol KIDDING



Hey, that means they took my pictures.....DO I get royalties for that?


----------



## myakkagldwngr

That is some good looking pies! 
It's good to see someone else doesn't mind turning on the oven and baking.
I did 24 cup cakes just the other day. The wife came home from the Walmart bakery she works in, and empty handed I might add, talking about all the cup cakes she had to do!!
So a man has to do what a man has to do..


----------



## rodo

> I'm sure someone from the picnic tomorrow can critique how they taste.


 
Doug,
A good friend of mine always said "pie is like *** it's got to be pretty bad before you'll get any complaints"


----------



## rodo

> I'm saying around 2. We are going to plan to eat around 4.



We will shoot for 2:00. It's going to be myself, my wife and our son, His fiance has to work till 5:00. How late do you think the get together will go?


----------



## Runningwolf

rodo said:


> We will shoot for 2:00. It's going to be myself, my wife and our son, His fiance has to work till 5:00. How late do you think the get together will go?



well I gotta have my wife back to work Mon Morning


----------



## Julie

rodo said:


> We will shoot for 2:00. It's going to be myself, my wife and our son, His fiance has to work till 5:00. How late do you think the get together will go?



Sorry to here the fiance can't make it, I don't think anyone has given it a thought of how long, I figured we would just wing it.


----------



## jeepingchick

Im drunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!

stopped at the bar on the way home. the boss bought all my drinks ...had i known she was buying ida drank less!!! AHHAHAHAHAH

DNW picked my drunken butt up and brought mehome

hahahahahah
great mood considering it was my finaly day!


----------



## Wade E

Fingers are crossed for ya girl on that job! I have the weekend off so hopefully I can get some bottling done and start 1 or 3 new batches!


----------



## ffemt128

Our chief called me at 6:25 asked if I could go load pumps onto the truck to take to a neighboring community. Just got home 20 minutes ago. So much for enjoying my evening. I was thigh high in water for about 2 hours. Oh well. I'm clean and wrinkly now. Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## xanxer82

Driving to julie's house in PA. ETA 12:30 est


----------



## jeepingchick

Yall have a blast today! Wish things were a bit better here and i could afford more road trips!!! Drink a toast for the missing Nikki!!! 

drive safe everyone who is going!! and ill expect a picutre thread showing me everything i missed LOL!


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> Yall have a blast today! Nikki!!!
> and ill expect a picture thread showing me everything LOL!



You haven't showed us everything! I heard there's a few more tats we haven't seen.


----------



## Julie

Xanxer, I'll be watching for you.

Nikki, I think we will be having more in the future, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## NSwiner

Well I hope guys have a great day and visit .Today we are putting another coat of finish on the hardwood floors we are refinishing then heading to Halifax to see our son in the Hospital . He landed in there suddenly Tuesday when his lung function went down to 44% .


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Darlene! Sorry to hear about your son. We'll certainly keep him in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jeepingchick

Runningwolf said:


> You haven't showed us everything! I heard there's a few more tats we haven't seen.



LMAO!!!! so not right...just not right at all LMAO!

Darlene, ill keep yall in out thoughts n prayers. Hope for a speedy revocery!


----------



## Wade E

Darlene, I hope he recovers fast and with little trouble. As for you Pa'ers, have a safe and fun time.


----------



## ffemt128

Darlene, Prayers for your son and a speedy recovery. 

Going to be leaving here in about an hour to head out for the picnic. Car is all packed except for the food and the wine. See everyone soon.


----------



## xanxer82

Made it to Julie and Mike's. Enjoying a glass of Skeeter Pee.


----------



## xanxer82

We just toasted Nikki who couldn't be here today.


----------



## xanxer82

I'm already buzzed whoa buddy. Gotta pace myself... Great time with great people!


----------



## jeepingchick

xanxer82 said:


> We just toasted Nikki who couldn't be here today.





*smiles* yall rock! I feel loved when when im not with yall!!! 


i just finished cleaning and steaming the kitchen, i started the Skeeter Pee today...hence forth to be known as Nikki's Sun Shine.... cuz i cant drink anything called "PEE" LMAO!!!! 

went to lowes looking for a lazy susan for our corner cabnet, almost fainted when she told me the cheapest one they could order (because they dont stock them) was 180 bucks!!!!! are you freaking kiddin me?!?!?! 
so i went to wally world (hate that place btw) and looked for the cheapo ones that sit on shelves....couldnt find even one! 
so my grand idea of easy to see spices has gone BUST! grrrrrr

oh well at least my kitchen looks (and smells) good!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Picked 3 1/2 lbs of raspberries this morning and they went right into the freezer. I also roasted 9 lbs of coffee beans on the grill today. Brazil, Sumatra, & Kona beans. It was the trial run of my new 63 RPM rotisserie motor (that took me and a friend 4 hrs to put together yesterday) and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Mud

jeepingchick said:


> ...hence forth to be known as Nikki's Sun Shine.... cuz i cant drink anything called "PEE" LMAO!!!!



This is the single reason I have for not trying this recipe. Also why I don't comment on any of the threads. Just can't take the name.

-quirky Mud


----------



## jeepingchick

LOL mud i agree!!! thats the only reason i haddnt done it yet! but i have renamed ot for my house so it is now drinkable LOL! well ...i hope itll be drinkable!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Nikki, we all raised a glass to you this afternoon. The picnic was a great time with great people. Julie's pepper wine is to die for (thought I was going to after I tasted it but went back for more), seriously it is good. Looking forward to seeing everyone again soon. Have to go unpack the car. Hope everyone will post who won what. I won a case of bottles as did my wife compliments of RODO.

Thanks and hope everyone made it home safely.


----------



## jeepingchick

i know its quite a haul for most of yall, but we have been planning a BBQ on the 7th of august, its a saturday. and everyone here is more than welcome to come! closer to time ill make a seperate thread and see if there is any intrest. gonna slow smoke somepork for pulling so good food at least! id love to meet yall! with all the road trips ive got planned its hard to schedule more in , i know its a busy summer for everyone and will understand if its a no go because its so close to this one...but who knows! let me know what yall think..


----------



## Wade E

Nikki, if you want I can make you one pretty cheap, let me know what size spice containers you buy and we can work one out pretty cheap. I have some Lazy Susan fistures down stairs that have been just sitting there forever.


----------



## jeepingchick

are you serious!?!? awsome ! ill tell DNW to PM you and see whats what. i seriously dont know the specifs of waht we need LMAO! i just know i want one


----------



## Wade E

What kind of wood are your kitchen cabinets made of or resemble? Dont go looking for no Rosewood or Bubinga or anything exotic like that but I do have access to most woods.


----------



## jeepingchick

oh heck wade , the thing will be inside the cabnet , does it matter??? but the cbnets are oak....


----------



## Wade E

It matters to me and I have access to lots of oak. White or red?


----------



## jeepingchick

ummmmm hell i dunno...its not reddy looking so ill say white...but i just dont know LMAO!!!  DNW was in charge of all that when we were building  i got to choose carpet color up stairs (builder got that wrong) and paint colors (builder did those wrong to) but all the wood was DNW ...and the builder got THAT right!!!! *grumbles* ill ask DNW to look at this thread and let us know what colors are what LMAO! 

and btw 

u so ROCK!!!!


----------



## Wade E

Let me know what will fit in there and have him measure the diameter of the spice jars you buy. Let me know if your going to paint it as oak is not the wood I would use if your going to paint it as its not a good painting wood like poplar is. It doesnt matter to me cause I aint paining or staining it, that parts on you!


----------



## deboard

I have been racking everything I have going this weekend, just about. I dislocated my shoulder three weeks ago, and I'm just finally getting back to where I can pick up a full carboy, so I was way behind and racked 4 wines today. Cherry Barbera, Blueberry Pomegranate, Blackberry Pinot, and Cabernet Merlot. I racked Candy Cane and Cherry yesterday, and I have black currant left for tomorrow.


----------



## millwright01

Pitched the yeast on my Kenridge Showcase Primitivo/Syrah this morning. First weekend I haven't been camping all summer so doing a bunch of yard work. Have to go help my buddy move his Moms stuff out of her house and into a care home after lunch. Going to busy!LOL


----------



## jeepingchick

Wade E said:


> Let me know what will fit in there and have him measure the diameter of the spice jars you buy. Let me know if your going to paint it as oak is not the wood I would use if your going to paint it as its not a good painting wood like poplar is. It doesnt matter to me cause I aint paining or staining it, that parts on you!



LOL! ill PM , it seems he hasnt yet ...the slacker LMAO!!!! 

btw...ur awsome


----------



## Wade E

Bottled 2 6 gallon batches of wine this morning. Changed toe oil and oil filters on both our cars and also did some laundrey and food shopping and now going downstairs with my son to start 2 more wines. Everyting in 2's today! Maybe tonight Ill have 2 women in my bed!


----------



## Tom

Ready for this:... 
Nothing wine related. 
*Unless you consider drinking it WORK !*


----------



## jeepingchick

LMAO wade thats bad!!!


----------



## xanxer82

Got back from my trip to Julie's a couple hours ago. Had dinner with Kat and now we are at her brothers house for a bit. Put the bottles I got from the trip on the wine rack.
Can't wait until they age. Gonna be hard to wait


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> ....... Maybe tonight Ill have 2 women in my bed!



For crying out loud Wade, I'm calling your wife. ROLFMAO, you are being bad.


----------



## jeepingchick

i think the wife deserves two men for that remark LMAO!


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> Got back from my trip to Julie's a couple hours ago. Had dinner with Kat and now we are at her brothers house for a bit. Put the bottles I got from the trip on the wine rack.
> Can't wait until they age. Gonna be hard to wait



Dan, I'm glad you two made it back ok. Drank some more of your wine tonight with the leftovers, it was very tasty. And had some of our Cherry wine with your chocolate cupcakes, oh that is so good.


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> Changed toe oil. Maybe tonight Ill have 2 women in my bed!






Julie said:


> For crying out loud Wade, I'm calling your wife. ROLFMAO, you are being bad.



Forget having 2 women in bed, I'm still trying to figure out what toe oil is and how exactly do you go about changing it...


----------



## ffemt128

Made lemon pepper catfish, cajun shrimp, steamed cauliflower, and rice medely for dinner last night for my wife.

I'm back at work today wishing I had the day off. It was nice having a 3 day weekend and being able to sleep in. I really need to take a couple days off when the weather is nice and get some stuff around the house done.


----------



## Tom

ffemt128 said:


> Forget having 2 women in bed, I'm still trying to figure out what toe oil is and how exactly do you go about changing it...



Looks like da SPEELING POLEESE ARE baaack !!


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> Looks like da SPEELING POLEESE ARE baaack !!



Had to comment on the toe oil. I thought it was pretty good.....


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Had to comment on the toe oil. I thought it was pretty good.....



I think Wade meant toe jam. He found a way to ferment it.


----------



## Tom

ffemt128 said:


> Had to comment on the toe oil. I thought it was pretty good.....



We all knoe it should be "THE"


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I'm not going to say a word about your typing...
All it takes is fast fat fingers and small buttons on the keyboard!
I'm fixin' to head into town to get some printing down. Finished a set of polebarn plans and hopefully will collect on them before peaches are $6.00 a pound!
I will go get my sorbate while I'm in there too. 
The good thing about living in the country is that any trip to town is a 50 mile round trip ride on the bike!


----------



## jeepingchick

gotta take Kylie to the ortho this afternoon to look at how her broken arm is healing. the base Ped told us last week it wasnt healing fast enough so sent her to the ortho... yay fun times


----------



## xanxer82

Hope Kylie heals well and quick


----------



## Wade E

You mean to tell me you guys still use conventional oil!!!!!!!!! Toe oil is the best!  My daughter and I did some work on Nikki's Lazy Susan tonight. She has decided that she likes wood working after she had a 1 day class in school about 4 months ago so I let her use my jigsaw and she did a pretty good job cutting out the 9 smaller discs that will tier on top of the big 18 1/2" one as it will be a 3 tiered Lazy Susan on top of a big one. which will be all red oak. She also used my planer and sliding compound saw. We glued up the blank for the big disc which Ill make a jig tomorrow and route that as a perfect circle tomorrow and then the next day Ill make a template for the plunge router and route in where the spice containers will sit. They will be standing up with 3 levels on each spindle so you can see them instead of them sitting horizontal where you need to label the tops. Im just charging Nikki for shipping and anything she eels like giving for labor will go to my daughter as Im letting her do most of the work to get her acquainted with tools. I also told my daughter this doesnt mean she can become a wood worker as I dont want her getting bet down everyday like I do!


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool Wade. The world could use more people like you. Are you going to hand rub it with the toe oil.


----------



## Wade E

Runningwolf said:


> Very cool Wade. The world could use more people like you. Are you going to hand rub it with the toe oil.



Oh man, do you ever have a day when you are off your game?


----------



## jeepingchick

yall jus tdont know how excited i am to see this susan!! and wade, u can hold the "toe oil" LOL!!! im so glad your able to make this a daddy daughter thing!! i used to love wokring with tools with my dad , and now i love doing my hobbies with my daughter!! this means so much to me you just dont know!!


kylies apt went well today they say she is healing fine and let her stop wearing the sling unless shes active and bouncing around! so shes all excited!! we go back in 2 weeks to make sure shes still on course!


----------



## Torch404

Finished putting two new beds in the garden. Then got to climb up on my friends roof and pick plums. Not quite as ripe as I would have liked but ripe enough. Hopeing once they are destoned to have about 20 lbs. The limbs were so heavy they were laying on the roof. I just sat on the roof pulling branches to me.


----------



## midwestwine

Racked my sour cherry wine and used the slurry to start my skeeter pee


----------



## ffemt128

Contemplating steaming the 5 lbs of cherries we bought last week and making a batch of wine from them before they go bad since we are not eating them....


----------



## jeepingchick

in the process of printing out lables for EVERYTHING ...i have a few more bottles than origanally thought, gonna be awhile ....YAY something to do LOL!


----------



## xxplod

hey do you have a lable printing prog or know where i can get one?


----------



## ffemt128

xxplod said:


> hey do you have a lable printing prog or know where i can get one?



I use Avery 8164 lables and their program. You can download it from their website.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> I use Avery 8164 lables and their program. You can download it from their website.



Yup I also use it. Buy their equivalent label at staples for the best price


----------



## jeepingchick

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=149

here is what i printed out today ..the ones that dont have ABVs on em...well that was in my pre testing period...ive jsut never labeled anything before ...let me know what yall think ok?? 

and i just used inkscape to desige...save it to a PDF then open it as a pdf and select print and 4 to a page....it makes em fit fine for me LOL! and they go right on those avery labels that are 4 to a sheet ...

oh and i ended up doing 82 labels...not to bad but i know i aint got near the amounts yall do LOL!


----------



## jeepingchick

i busted tail today ...printed and labeled 82 bottles of wine, started cleaning out codys horrble study, cleaned and arranged the dining room, went to post office for stamps, went to milford for heart wormmeds , mopped the dining room floors, went to staples got resume paper , went to temp agency ...and got yelled at for two short bottles on the tall bottle shelf in the fridge....I QUIT!


----------



## rodo

I think they are great! Love the fairy theme.


----------



## jeepingchick

thanks rod!!! i spent alot of time on em tweaking here n there i aprec the coments!


----------



## rodo

I used them (fairies) on a couple of mine and saved quite a few in my wine lable art folder would probably use more if I thouhgt I could get away with it.


----------



## jeepingchick

why could you not get away with it??


----------



## rodo

....swmbo....


----------



## jeepingchick

LMAO!!! HAHAHAH!!!! ive always LOVED that term  now of only DNW could learn it


----------



## rodo

Give him more time...... I was also once young and foolish.


----------



## jeepingchick




----------



## xanxer82

Stabelized the Pinot noir. Now Im at a coffee house with Kat now relaxing.


----------



## Wade E

For a second there I read that you stabilized your Pinot Noir at a coffee house! I was going to have to gather the rest of our members and get an intervention in the going!!!!!!!!! 
Hers a pic of my daughter cutting out the big disc for Nikki's Lazey Susan. After she rough cut it Im trimming them with a router and template to get them nice.


----------



## jeepingchick

LUV LUV LUV her flip flops!!! poor wade, youve got a cutie there and ur gonna be in pure hell when shes into dating and now wood cutting!!!


----------



## Wade E

Yeah, not really OSHA certified footware!!! At least she had safety glasses and ear plugs though!


----------



## Tom

You forget... He has his friend for protection.. Now I think he's name is GLOCK or was that Smith & Wesson


----------



## jeepingchick

both are good...i luv my colt tho!


----------



## Wade E

I have many to choose from,. The Glock is a user friendly but the Mossberg and Bushmaster are the street sweepers!


----------



## xanxer82

LOL wade. No, the coffee house hasn't asked me to make a wine yet. The senior center on the other hand wants me to give a small presentation on winemaking. All I cant do is actually pitch the yeast.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rod, I agree with your wife. Skip the fairies, your not the type.

Wade that is so cool you are doing that with your daughter. I know mine had a blast using the nailing gun, helping me build my wine racks. 

When I was at HD I would help out with the kids workshops on the weekends and all of those kids will remember building those kits with their parents forever. Kinda like when our dads helped out building the pinewood derby cars in Cub Scouts!


----------



## Wade E

My son and daughter both fired the Hilti Powder actuated gun yesterday once they saw it. I held my sons hand while he did so and I also locked it up once done!


----------



## NSwiner

Wade I love that your daughter is interested in working with the wood . Speaking of wood we finally finished the hardwood floors we were refinishing . Today I picked up the paint for the walls when i was visiting son ,think I'll just use the cheap paint I saw at walmart for the ceiling . Our son is doing better and should be out of the hospital by next Tuesday .I have so much going on I haven't even picked up the kit on sale this month from Wine Expert .


----------



## ffemt128

Wade, are definately going to have your hands full when your daughter starts dating. She looks like she is really enjoying herself working on the project with you. I tried to be as involved as possible with everything my children have done. If we as parents instill good values in our children, they will turn our ok despite the world around them and everything that is wrong with it.

On another note, my sons learned to shoot when they were under 12 and my daughter (17) went shooting with me last year. She had a blast and was dead on with the XD45 at 15-20 yds....


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Living in the county, both my daugthers got an early training in shooting and driving.
My daughters really like the Ruger 22 semi auto pistol I had with a 14" bull barrel.
My youngest got very good with it by the time she was 10.
People would shake their heads, but firearm handling should be a mandatory course at all schools once the kids get into the 5th grade.
Teach them that they are real and real dangerous. Not some fake thing you see on the movies where people get shot at all day and nothing happens.


----------



## ffemt128

myakkagldwngr said:


> People would shake their heads, but firearm handling should be a mandatory course at all schools once the kids get into the 5th grade.
> Teach them that they are real and real dangerous. Not some fake thing you see on the movies where people get shot at all day and nothing happens.




I couldn't agree with this more. As I stated, both my sons learned at a young age. I'm a firm believer in the fact that if you teach a child "respect" for the firearm, they will do just that, respect what it is capable of. They will not want to "play" with it and will learn to handle them responsibly. I'm not saying that every child should have an interest in shooting, but I do agree all should be taught to respect them and be responsible when around them. 

I can place a loaded gun on a table and guess what, no one will get hurt until someone is irresponsible with it. Guns don't kill, people do. It is easier to blame the evil gun and try to regulate through more gun laws than it is to hold people responsible for their actions.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Why do some people hold their hand gun sideways when they shoot?

Because that's how it came in the box.


----------



## NSwiner

ffemt128 said:


> I can place a loaded gun on a table and guess what, no one will get hurt until someone is irresponsible with it. Guns don't kill, people do. It is easier to blame the evil gun and try to regulate through more gun laws than it is to hold people responsible for their actions.



Well if it wasn't on the table in the first place NO ONE would have to worry about getting hurt .


----------



## Mud

My oldest is 6 and he likes to shoot my .22 rifle. Actually, he asked to shoot me the Tac-Four a couple days ago, but he's not quite ready for a .45 yet. 

That _is_ pretty cool your daughter is involved, Wade. At 6 my oldest isn't quite old enough to run any power tools, but he does drive nails like a champ. He'll have some interesting skills when he grows up, that's for sure. Just remembered, there was a girl taking my major in college, which was building construction. She was a class behind me though, so I don't know her name, but all the guys called her "chicken parts". She was pretty cute. And could hand cut dovetails, too. Fast. 

Gotta go pick raspberries. It's raining here, but berries wait for no man. The birds don't either for that matter.


----------



## ffemt128

NSwiner said:


> Well if it wasn't on the table in the first place NO ONE would have to worry about getting hurt .




Just making the point that the gun itself does no harm. It is the irresponsible person that picks it up and puts their bugger picker on the bang switch while doing something unsafe. 

Responsibility and education are key when it comes to safe gun handling. This education in my opinion needs to start when children are young so they can grow up and not be afraid of an inanimate object. We teach our children to wear their seat belts, we teach our children to stop, drop and roll in the event of a fire. Do we wake up every morning and think "Hey today sounds like a good day for a fire" or "hey, I'll get into an auto accident"? I doubt it but we teach our children to be prepared and to know what to and what not to do, but yet when it comes to firearms some people have an automatic fear. I just can't figure that one out. The gun will do no harm by itself, it takes human intervention for the gun to do anything.


----------



## IQwine

trying to stay out of the way of the weather.....

Heat index 102-108 today
Tornado watch for the next few hours.. ... 

Think I need to .....  ....... just to stay cool.......


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Just making the point that the gun itself does no harm. It is the irresponsible person that picks it up and puts their bugger picker on the bang switch while doing something unsafe.
> 
> Responsibility and education are key when it comes to safe gun handling. This education in my opinion needs to start when children are young so they can grow up and not be afraid of an inanimate object. We teach our children to wear their seat belts, we teach our children to stop, drop and roll in the event of a fire. Do we wake up every morning and think "Hey today sounds like a good day for a fire" or "hey, I'll get into an auto accident"? I doubt it but we teach our children to be prepared and to know what to and what not to do, but yet when it comes to firearms some people have an automatic fear. I just can't figure that one out. The gun will do no harm by itself, it takes human intervention for the gun to do anything.



Couldn't agree with you more


----------



## jeepingchick

ran errands..went to drop off resumes ..got caught in DOWNPOUR...came home cursing...ran more errands....caught in rain again...came home cursing ...again

i wanna go back to work....


----------



## Runningwolf

running errands all day two vehicles in the garage..agggg. Got another ton of rocks for the pond I've been working on. I think about two more tons and we'll be done.


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready for council meeting this evening. Weather holds I may go for a short ride afterwards.


----------



## xanxer82

Worked today. Took the clients bowling. Waiting for Kat to get home from work so we can get Tris from day camp and then make dinner.
Going to Wine Me Up to drop a bottle of my Pinot Gris off to the owner and maybe have a glass or two there with some friends.


----------



## jeepingchick

WOOT WOOT!! jsut popped the cork on my peach!! last time i nearly died from rocket fuel taste! now its much more mellow sooooo nummy now...ok ...its got a ways to go still but dang was good! bottled this stuff in feb


----------



## Wade E

I have to take a few days off from woodworking and design some labels for all the wine I have bottled and ready to shelve!


----------



## jeepingchick

thats the fun part! i <3 designing the labels!!! i use a free program called inkscape..a bit twitchy to use at first but i really like the resutls i get!


----------



## Wade E

Alright, now Im pissed, the program I used to use all the time wont work now since the comp breakdown. I guess this program need something with Internet Explorer 5 and Im on 8. I dont know why it needs it as the program doesnt go online or anything. I dont even use IE so if there is a way of ridding the computer of IE8 let me know. I tried downloading version 5 but it wont install due to the newer version b eing on this computer. I really dont want to learn a new program as this one was easy and also had a few features that most others dont with the exception of bigger programs that need lots of skill in that area to run. i have Photoshop CS but thats pretty complicated. I guess Im going to have to try and figure it out. I really need to be able to do cut outs of certain parts of a picture.


----------



## Mud

<Bugles in the Cavalry> remove IE8


----------



## seth8530

Well i guess not much for me. I bathed my kilju in warm water to get it all excited and in the mood to eat some sugar. I also went to Ruby Tuesday and ate a salad plus Tilapia with shrim and sauce plus rice. It was pretty good. And now im at home washing it all down with milkwine. yum.


----------



## Wade E

Thanks Mud, that was exactly what I needed and my program is running again. The program is Picture It 7.0 which is from Microsoft Works 2002 so its pretty old but its the easiest program out there for cuting out parts of a picture or just an outline and leaving everything else there. It also has tons of features for doing text and backgrounds. Love ya man, you saved my label making experience.


----------



## jeepingchick

WHOOO HOOOOOOOOO MUD to the rescue!!! im glad ppl can figure that stuff out, im so lost on fixing software problems!!!


----------



## Mud

<assumes heroic pose on backlit mountaintop> I think my work here is done.


----------



## jeepingchick

^^^LOL^^^


yay about to go to the beach!!! WOOT WOOT!!! as soon as i drag DNW away from the work stuff!


----------



## jeepingchick

YEEEEHAAAWWWW had a blast at the beach yall!!! got a little bit red but dang i had fun! cant wait to go back!


----------



## mxsteve625

"Jugged" some skeeter pee today (not bottled). I used all the plastic juice bottles I could find.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Started my peach in the primary. My 75 cents a pound peaches needed a few days of sitting before I thought they were ready. 
Finally this morning when I woke up and went down stairs, I could "smell" peaches!
So they are now destoned and cut up in the primary.
Now I'll force myself to get to work on a set of plans that the contractor gave me the changes he wants made.


----------



## Wade E

Freaking hot out there. I went to the dump today and then clipped all the hedges and cleaned up that mess and I was drenched to the bone. Maybe Ill go rack a batch or 2 and then do some more work on Nikki's spice rack(Lazy Susan)


----------



## Mud

Bottled cranberry melomel last night and racked the blueberry into a thirdary. Picked up some Wyman's juice today for the f-pack. Will be doing that tomoorw am. Too hot here to boil it down. 




"Thirdary" is not a word.


----------



## Wade E

So you found the Wyman's huh! Glad to hear that.


----------



## Mud

Wal-mart. Wyman's had a retailer locater on their site. Could have picked berries again but this will be easier.


----------



## Tom

I'm making a MOJITO for tomorrows Wine Club (POOL) Meeting.
Gonna be 95*+ so looking forward to dip in the pool. I am bringing my Pineapple Wine. If in the S.Jersey area you are welcome to come just PM me.


----------



## jtstar

Went outside early this morning and started cutting up that big Mulberry I took down that was shadeing my vineyard until noon. We have a heat index of between 100-107 today so I spent the next three hours staying cool then went out to mow my father-in-law's yard with my brother-in-law's mower and the deck belt went bad so I came back home and opened a bottle of cranberry wine that is seven month's old so I had to do a taste test on it and it is pretty good for a young wine, everyone try and stay cool


----------



## Mud

I used to drive to Somerville quarterly for work. Usually 1-2 days at a time. If I was still doing it I'd bring you some wine, Tom. Ah well. One more thing to blame on our slow economy.


----------



## Wade E

Spent the rest of my day ripping the siding off the back of my house as I discovered that there was a bees nest behind there right at the same level where my sons room is. Not a huge nest but big enough and its gone now. 7 cans of Raid Wasp killer and also a can of starting fluid with a lighter as a flame torch.  Sorry no pics as I was busy enough trying not to get stung or burn the house down for that matter. It was a 7'x 10' area and the siding is back up now again. It is still pretty hot here and the back of my neck is now burnt pretty bad. I also almost clipped off my finger thos morning while trimming the hedges, those things cut pretty fast so Im lucky I only nipped the tip. Had to put on a Mandaid. My version of a bandaid with some paper towel and duct tape!


----------



## Mud

Picked 2.5# of chokecherries this evening. That's about 1/3 of a gallon. Hoping to pick the same amouont tomorrow and make a gallon batch of wine. Usually don't bother with 1 gallon batches, but that's going to exhaust the supply unless I climb the tree.

-not a monkey Mud


----------



## ffemt128

Cut up a few more branches from our Mulberry tree this am. Twisted my knee some how and it has been bothering me big time all day. Something bulges out about an inch from my lower knee when I bend it 90 degrees or more. Hurts like he**. Oh well, took some advil, had a glass of wine, going to bed soon then heading to Presque Isle tomorrow to spend the day at the beach. 

Dan, thanks for the heads up on Presque Isle winery, they are closed on Sundays except during harvest season when they are open 8:30 til 2:00. I'll have to make a Saturday trip up for bottles sometime soon so I can get them all cleaned.


----------



## jeepingchick

oh jeesh wade! u ok?!? 1- sunsreen is a MUST in this sun 2- hope ur finger heals fast!!


----------



## Wade E

No big deal but could have been! One quick slip and that thing would dedigit ya!


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> Had to put on a Mandaid. My version of a bandaid with some paper towel and duct tape!



Been there done that. Electrical tape works in a pinch, but doesn't stick near as well as duct tape.


Off to the beach in Erie.....Have a good one all.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Been there done that. Electrical tape works in a pinch, but doesn't stick near as well as duct tape.
> 
> 
> Off to the beach in Erie.....Have a good one all.



Have a great day and wave as you go past the buffalo farm. I'm just a mile south of it.


----------



## xanxer82

Working today. Stirred the cranberry wine before heading out. Fizzy fizzy! Hopefully it ferments completely like that. Has anyone else made a cranberry wine and needed an f pack? I wanna be prepared.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dan, I made it from juice and it was very strong and did not need an f-pack. I blended it with Niagara at a 25-30% ratio. The Cranberry wine itself would also be very good with tonic water or vodka.


----------



## xanxer82

Thanks dan. I wonder how it would taste blended with skeeter pee.. Maybe I will blend about a gallon and call it Skeeter Kidney Infection ROFL!


----------



## Runningwolf

xanxer82 said:


> Thanks dan. I wonder how it would taste blended with skeeter pee.. Maybe I will blend about a gallon and call it Skeeter Kidney Infection ROFL!



 Hey I think your onto something. Dang I had some Cranberry bottled just for the purpose of blending later. Never thought of that and now I wish I would have. Would have been a lot easier before all the pee was bottled. I will be putting a few bottles of cranberry and pee in the wine cooler for sure. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Tom

Will be going to my Wine Club Meeting. 

Ahh and they have a pool in this 95*+ heat.


----------



## rodo

Disassembled one of my waxed 15 gallon barrels, removed the wax, shaved the wood, gave it a light toast, and put it back together.

Pictures here.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8034


----------



## Wade E

Guess you have to water test it again.


----------



## jtstar

Got outside early this morning and finished cutting up the Mulberry tree now I just have to haul it away then I replaced a mower belt on my brother-in-law's mower only to have a second belt go bad on it had to run to town and buy one more belt then I did my dog chores now I am in enjoying a nice glass of cranberry wine


----------



## countrygirl

watching hee haw


----------



## Wade E

JT, you know better to replace one and not the other while youre in there! Tisk tisk. Racked my White Merlot and the Liebfraumilch and then made the f-pac and sweetened my Peach thats been in aging since October last year. I usually dont wait this long before sweetening and adding more flavr if needed but this one just wasnt clearing at all so I wasnt worried about clouding it up. I also used a fining agent that Ive had hanging around that came with my Vinbrite filter so we"ll see how it does.


----------



## jtstar

Your right Wade that will be the last time that I listen to my brother-in-law he claimed that the second belt was new last fall surprise surprise but why did it have to happen today my wife having an old friend over this week so you know how that goes every thing has to be so so. Well I have go get a refill on the wine bye


----------



## Runningwolf

countrygirl said:


> watching hee haw



LMAO only a country girl! Is this an old rerun?


----------



## Runningwolf

WARNING WARNING WARNING: If your coming to my party on Aug 14th do not mix my Cranberry with Skeeter Pee. The Cranberry is a bit tart with tad bit of acid and semi dry. It is a deadly mix. Tasty, refreshing, smooth and two bottles gone...isn't it Troy that said the floor was moving and then it hit him! LOL Thanks for the suggestion Dan (xanxer82).


----------



## jeepingchick

^^^^throws pillows on floor to soften the fall^^^^^

glad it was nice!!


----------



## Torch404

Spent most of the day getting my new chicken run set up. Still got a long way to go till it's done. Just started the plum wine from the 45 lbs of tiny plums I've been cutting up for days. Ended up with a bigger batch then expected


----------



## ffemt128

Went to Preque Isle yesterday, spent a total of 20 minutes on the beach. Our 3 y/o wanted nothing to do with it. Oh well. We went for a 2+ hour walk on the peninsula then hit up Arrowhead winery and Heritage Winery. We came home with a bottle of Peach, Cherry, and Strawberry from Arrowhead and a bottle of Very Berry Blackberry from Heritage. The blackberry is a sparkling wine. 

We talked about taking a trip up in September during the day sometime to hit some wineries, shops etc.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug, did you get any bottles at Heritage? Thats a good place to get them.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doud, did you get any bottles at Heritage? Thats a good place to get them.




Only full ones. There were 4 of us and Andrea in the car and the back had the stroller, beach stuff and coolers. No room for bottles unfortuantly. We are planning another trip sometime in the near future during the week when we will have more time. I want to check our Presque Isle winery also.

I forgot to mention, we did get a bottle of their (Heritage) Pear wine. It was light and refreshing tasting. I personally felt it was much better than the pear wine at Volant. Thier's (Volant), to me, tasted extremely sweet with very little flavor.


----------



## Wade E

Worked and then picked about 3 lbs of blackberries. They have just basically come into play and I did miss a bunch as they dried up but not that bad. there still more that need to ripen but not a lot more. i wish I could find them like raspberries!!!! Im noy even picking them this year.


----------



## Tom

Yesterday I got a case of Banana's 30#'s? FREE !
I cut the tops and bottoms off and sliced w/skns in 1/3rds and froze. I will now use this for Banana soup as needed.

also
Got 50#'s of carrots for Joeswine's HORSE which I gave to yesterday @ the wine club mtg.


----------



## jeepingchick

poor poor DNW

i rearanged the bed room today ...he asked why i had to move all the crap around
i told him i was bored n needed something to do
he asked me to hurry up and get a job...


----------



## ffemt128

Sitting here enjoying a glass of Cherry wine from Arrowhead. This is really good. We tried the Peach and also a touch of the Strawberry. I'll check sg's on the Cherry and Peach tomorrow. The sg on the strawberry was 1.010. It is very good with almost a Smuckers taste to it. I felt it was a little too sweet. I'll check the acid tomorrow so that I can get a better guideline for when mine is ready. I know we make wine to our tastes, but having an idea of these things may help others out there.


----------



## millwright01

Well today I racked my primitovo/syrah into the secondary and mixed on my Vino Europa cab/sauv. As per some suggestions I got from this site I added 2lbs of raisins to the Vino Europa. I also used the lees from the primitovo as it had some oak chunks in it. I just pitched the yeast but I'm wondering if I needed to when using lees from last batch. Whats done is done so we'll see what happens.

ONe question which will definately prove once an for all what a newbie to all this I am. JEEPINGCHICK, what is a DNW????? I sure can't figure it out. I've been racking my brain for 2 weeks now.

Later


----------



## Wade E

Been there done that and it is how I duplicated a wine that my wife loved and then the next year mine came out even better then theirs or at least my wife and I thiught so. She would drive 13 miles each way at least 4 times a month and pay $14.40 for a 375 ml bottle of this Black Currant wine, this was the reason right here why I started making wine! My first 2 batches were the Island mists and the 3rd was the Vintners Harvest Black Currant wine base which came out very nice. Since then Ive made a few more of those and then found a place locally that grew them and froze them in 36 lb boxes that was actually cheaper then 2 cans of the Vintners and now I have my own bushes thanks to Grapeman.


----------



## jeepingchick

millwright01 said:


> ONe question which will definately prove once an for all what a newbie to all this I am. JEEPINGCHICK, what is a DNW????? I sure can't figure it out. I've been racking my brain for 2 weeks now.
> 
> Later



LMAO a DNW is a DoubleNuttedWrench (screen name) AKA my husbad!


----------



## Mud

Tried to degas the blueberry today. Couldn't get anything. Must be it's done. Added sorbate and made f-pack. Will backsweeten tomorrow once the sorbate has had time to work.

Started an exercise & weight loss plan.  Hiking for now, mountain biking once the bike is back from the shop.


----------



## NSwiner

Off soon to pick son up from hospital ,his lung function is up to 67% better then the 44% it was . When i come back from there i will be painting the livingroom .can't wait to get that room finished and back together .


----------



## Runningwolf

NSwiner said:


> Off soon to pick son up from hospital ,his lung function is up to 67% better then the 44% it was . When i come back from there i will be painting the livingroom .can't wait to get that room finished and back together .



Darlene, glad to hear your son is coming home. I hope he has a speedy recovery at home. What color are you painting, anything fancy?


----------



## winemaker_3352

Picked 5-6 #'s of choke cherries last night - there were very ripe - didn't taste half bad. They were full of juice too - excited to try the choke cherry recipe wade posted.


----------



## countrygirl

NSwiner said:


> Off soon to pick son up from hospital ,his lung function is up to 67% better then the 44% it was . When i come back from there i will be painting the livingroom .can't wait to get that room finished and back together .



hope all is well...


----------



## countrygirl

weedeating, roundupping, pickin' maters, squash, peas, etc.


----------



## jeepingchick

darlene, im glad to hear he is coming home! 

im redoing the girls room today , jus tgot back from buying a closet organizer for her at sams....hubbys really thinks i shud go back to wrok and leave the house alone LMAO!


----------



## millwright01

jeepingchick said:


> LMAO a DNW is a DoubleNuttedWrench (screen name) AKA my husbad!



Don't feel so bad for not getting that one!! I was hoping it wasn't something simple.


----------



## donnaclif

Well most of the day will be spent working, in the evening probably i will go out to the pub nearby with my partner.looking forward to an exciting evening after a drab day.


----------



## jeepingchick

LOL millwright naw it wasnt a simple one!!


YIPPIEEEEEE i get to work today , tomorrow, and friday!!!! WOOT WOOT!


----------



## sly22guy

Enjoying my day off! doing some stuff around the house then running down to the bay to look for a bay house!!!


----------



## NSwiner

Runningwolf said:


> Darlene, glad to hear your son is coming home. I hope he has a speedy recovery at home. What color are you painting, anything fancy?



Thanks . The livingroom I'm trying the new Behr paint & primer in one paint so far I really like it . The colors are the main wall is Collectible and the windows & fireplace are going to be done in Clove Brown . The only thing I might do is a few vines in the corners like I did the last time but i'm not doing the marble finish on the fireplace again .


----------



## Larryh86GT

This morning I picked a dozen oriental cucumbers from my garden. They filled a small box. If I get a rainy weekend day I'm thinking cucumber wine. I also picked some snow peas and green beans.


----------



## Runningwolf

NSwiner said:


> Thanks . The livingroom I'm trying the new Behr paint & primer in one paint so far I really like it . The colors are the main wall is Collectible and the windows & fireplace are going to be done in Clove Brown . The only thing I might do is a few vines in the corners like I did the last time but i'm not doing the marble finish on the fireplace again .



I only use Behr paint in the house also. Last time I also used the one with primer in it and I liked it. I also used Behr stain on my deck and it sucked! Put it on last year and all the horizontal services are flaking off. I called Behr and they are paying for the stripper, cleaner and new stain. When I went into Home Depot they dsaid they have been getting a lot of complaints on the deck stain that was put on last year.


----------



## xanxer82

Last night I racked the Pinot Noir.
It had some floating sediment.
Pretty sure I didn't degas as much as I should have.
Hopefully the racking helped.
I'll check on it when I get home. Also going to stir the cranberry wine. 
Been thinking about adding another clearing agent to the skeeter pee. I added Chitosan a while back. Maybe it just needs more time.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dan, my first one was very difficult to clear. The second one cleared mostly within 4 hours. I used super kleer I put the 2nd part in about 50 minutes later and did not mix with water first.


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready for Borough Committee meetings this evening. Going to start making grilled cheese sandwiches soon for dinner. Quick and easy since meetings start at 6:15.


----------



## xanxer82

Stirred up the cranberry wine. Going to take an SG reading. Then off to pick up the kiddo and go to the local carnival.


----------



## mxsteve625

I too like the Berh paint both interior and exterior. Great coverage. On the decks I use Olympic from Lowes. I have had good results with Olympic but it tends to wear down quickly on horizontal surfaces that have alot of traffic. I think they all do that.
Steve


----------



## Wade E

I used that stain also and it too flahed off. I dont have the reciept though


----------



## xanxer82

Waiting on a carboy and a bella bianco kit from George and just used my birthday cupon & $25 gift card from the Western PA meetup that I won to order another carboy and an Australian Meritage kit.
I'm getting into the bad habit of having to order a new carboy with every kit I buy.... I know George is loving it but my wallet isn't.
I guess I'll do this while I have the cash because soon I'll have another student loan payment due and a honeymoon to pay for.


----------



## donnaclif

Could not go to pub.He was extremely busy.it has postponed till saturday.
but it is not hurting much because today has been good,nice weather and doing some good work today at office.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just finished putting first coat of stain on my deck. Now I am watching the stock market go up, sure wish it could keep this pace for awhile. Getting ready to rack three wines out of the primaries now.


----------



## non-grapenut

Having a wine-tasting party tomorrow afternoon here in Baker, FL. Y'all come: 1908 Wadsworth Rd. Should be interesting to see who shows, who stays, etc!


----------



## wyntheef

Sitting on the portch, glass of chilled wine, deer running thru fron t yard,
guitars strumming. what a beautiful summer wer'e havin.


----------



## Wade E

Non-grapenut, I dont think Ill be able to make it!!!  I have to do a lot of wine work tomorrow. It will start with a call to my dump for them to save me bottles and then Ill start delabeling the last of the bottles I got last week and then run to my local wine supply store to grab a few packets of Superkleer as my peach wine doesnt want to clear and I dont have any on hand so 3 packets of that and probably some sorbate as I believe Im getting low. Then its time to rack my Blueberry Melomel, and stabilize my Liebfraumilch and Whit Merlot. Then its bottling tim for my Cab Merlot blend from last years grapes and also my Sangiovese Zin mix from last years grapes also. Then I have to label the Pom. Zin and Blackberry I bottled last week and get that cellared. Then its off to the dump with a few bottles to give them for hopefully the usual 130 or there abouts bottles. Phew, that hurts just typing it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeepingchick

just popped open my blackberry , very nummy for being so new!!! shud let it age i know.....off to the corner i go but im taking my bottle with me LMAO!!!


----------



## Wade E

Hopefully I can get sme work done on Nikkis Lazy Susan this weekend also. Its getting there slowly but surely, been pretty busy lately and my wife just had a surgery on her arm this morning and is in a cast from wrist to shoulder so that will make me busy with everything!


----------



## wyntheef

Deer are done running. Theyre just hiding out now. Coming down in buckets.
No really...buckets. after it's done, i might have a few new primarys.


----------



## jeepingchick

Wade, you take ur time, relax when u have a chance and take care of that wife!!! ive been with out a lazy susan this long, i wont know the diference!! LOL!!! 

tell your wife we say get well soon, and relax and cater to her this weekend!!


----------



## Julie

Went to the zoo this morning and Mike didn't jump in with the monkey's,  then to the church brewery for lunch, then to the Fieldhouse for a light supper and a drink and that turned into 4 hours, a lot of people we knew kept coming in and we have not seen them for awhile. Got home at 8:00 and ended up in the pool with drinks, and now sitting on the back deck with more drinks, and oh so nice way to end the evening.


----------



## wyntheef

gotta hit the links tomw. forecast is for "94 but feels like 104".

lotsa ice in te cooler.


----------



## seth8530

worked outside some pulling weeds over at the winery... It was 98 without the index.... HOT


----------



## winemaker_3352

Starting making the choke cherry wine.


----------



## arcticsid

Seth, you realize it may be entirely posible to ferment those weeds!

If they dont ferment maybe ou could smoke em! LOL

I didn't do a darn thing today, I will catch up on the "list" tommorrow.

Starting to feel like the back part of summer for us, got quite a few things to do before the snow flies. Basically only have about 8 weeks or so.

I figure if I keep my karma good in this life, I can be reincarnated as a Hawaiian or something. Seems like the summers get shorter every year.


----------



## seth8530

nah not these weeds lol. Id prob get poison sumac lining my lungs haha


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I'm about to make a bottle run to Carraba's while the Blackberry F-pac I've got going cools. 
I have so much to do, I'll never get caught up it seems. 
I do just too much volunteering every week. 
Half a day cooking breakfast at the Walmart my wife and daughter work at. 
Every other week it's three or four hours by the time I donate plateletts at the blood bank. A day taking my mother to town. 
It would be nice to get back to being busy with work.


----------



## xanxer82

At work. Taking one of the clients to see the beach boys later on.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just got done spraying 20 gallons of insectide in my gardens. Dang Japanese beetles. I shall win this year!

My granfather made his own kind of wine out of the beetles. He would collect as many as he could, add water and put them in the blender. Then he would sprinkle them back on the plants. He said it seemed to work to keep the rest of them off.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> Just got done spraying 20 gallons of insectide in my gardens. Dang Japanese beetles. I shall win this year!
> 
> My granfather made his own kind of wine out of the beetles. He would collect as many as he could, add water and put them in the blender. Then he would sprinkle them back on the plants. He said it seemed to work to keep the rest of them off.



Dan, I know that sounds far fetched but it really does work. The reason behind this is that odds are some of the Jap. beetles are carring diseases (natural) with them. When you blend them into a "slurry" to say you are spreading their own diseases. By spraying them on, I use to add flour to make it stick, you are going to infect other beetles and not poison ourselves.

Just remember to clean out the blender really well and do not tell the family what you did.

The fly strips I wrapped around my apple tree trunks are still working. So many ants sacrificed themselves to try to cross the sticky wrap.

Taps being played now. Please remove your hat.


----------



## Tom

*Score!*

I just "acquired" 10 FREE Pineapples. Thats on top of 9 FREE last Sunday..
A beginning of my next batch of Pineapple Wine !


----------



## Larryh86GT

Runningwolf said:


> My granfather made his own kind of wine out of the beetles. He would collect as many as he could, add water and put them in the blender. Then he would sprinkle them back on the plants. He said it seemed to work to keep the rest of them off.



I'm not sure this is a good idea:
From:http://www.ca.uky.edu/entomology/entfacts/ef451.asp

JAPANESE BEETLES IN THE URBAN LANDSCAPE
Physical Removal and Exclusion
Removing beetles by hand may provide adequate protection for small plantings, especially when beetle numbers are low. *The presence of beetles on a plant attracts more beetles.* Thus, by not allowing beetles to accumulate, plants will be less attractive to other beetles. 



I had good luck picking them off my grapevines and raspberries using a small plastic container with a dish detergent solution. Put the container under the beetle and they usually just drop into the soapy water and they are finished. 
But this only works for small areas. If you used 20 gallons that's not a small area.
It seems that the JB season is done here. I haven't seen any for a few days.


----------



## rodo

> Just got done spraying 20 gallons of insectide in my gardens. Dang Japanese beetles. I shall win this year!




Dan, have you ever tried Milky Spore? I have been applying it for several years and it seems to be helping. It is not an instantaneous solution but more of a long term one.


----------



## Runningwolf

rodo said:


> Dan, have you ever tried Milky Spore? I have been applying it for several years and it seems to be helping. It is not an instantaneous solution but more of a long term one.



I have used that a few times and also GrubX to control the larvi. according to the artical Larry posted Controling the grubs does not really work because the adults will fly in from a long didtance to eat. I think killing the grubs did help and it also helped my lawn.

The last couple years the beetles stipped my Larch tree and and lots of other things and you know how many gardens I got. This year I barrowed mu buddies 30 gallon sprayer to apply liquid weed killer when I got this idea. Oh Yeah baby, this year its me against the beetles (Caddy Shack Pt 2)LOL


----------



## rodo

Yeah, I still have to spray once and a while I agree that the ones I'm spraying probably came over the fence, but I am spraying less and later in the season.

I've been waging my own war with slugs and snails for the past couple years.


----------



## ffemt128

Went for a 90 mile ride on the bike this afternoon. Had to get out of the house despite the humidity. Cleaned about 40 bottles this morning. Have to check stock so I know what I need to collect for fall.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Pitched the yeast on the choke cherry wine - it is going to town!!!


----------



## Tom

*IT"S HOT in NJ !!*


----------



## jtstar

Finally got that mulberry tree that was shadeing my vineyard all cut up last weekend now this weekend I loaded up all the brush and hauled it away then loaded up the wood itself then I had to go across town and mow our other house now I am relaxing before I go unload my trailer again.


----------



## jtstar

jtstar said:


> This was a male mulberry it did not produce any berries at all but I do have serveral mulberry tree at hand that do produce berries which I will try and make some wine from also this tree was starting to rot from the inside out so it would have came down sooner or later on its own





Wade E said:


> Alright then, I let it slide, do you need that tree to pollinate the other?



something that I didn't mention was that on the other side of my property is that I have another mulberry tree that is a male also


----------



## Tom

SO, you have gay mulberry trees? LOL. So. they produce no fruit?


----------



## jtstar

that is correct neither one has ever produce a single mulberry


----------



## jtstar

*part of Male malberry tree*

here is just part of that mulberry that I have been cutting it will give me more then enough wood for smoking my deer sausage this winter


----------



## xxplod

its all about the heat this yr for us in east tn --the hottest that i can remember ever .. went from winter str8 to summer.


----------



## ffemt128

Going to head out here shortly and pick some elderberries. They are ripe and I want to get to them before the birds do. After that I'll come home, destem, weigh then freeze them.


----------



## jeepingchick

got 60 pounds of peaches for 20 bucks yesterday!!! thats .33 cent a pound people!!! WHOOOOOOHOOOOOO more peach ale and more peach wine comming up!


----------



## arcticsid

Nikki, thats enough for you to smash with your feet in the bathtub. LOL

Just be sure to clean the peaches first.

Sorry about the jeep give away it went to Lil Orpahn Anni!


----------



## arcticsid

I'm think we should give Nikki one for the first member to reach the corner 5000 times in the first year as a member! LMAO


----------



## jtstar

Im glad you didn't tell her to wash her feet because that is what gives it that speical favor do I have to go to the other corner now also


----------



## arcticsid

Youre on your way J. I dare you to try to go to NIKKIS corner, you may lose an eye and a little hair. I heard she has it all set up with a TV, her computer and long stirring spoon for the wine.


----------



## jtstar

by the way is that Leannes jeep


----------



## Tom

arcticsid said:


> I'm think we should give Nikki one for the first member to reach the corner 5000 times in the first year as a member! LMAO



*Funny you mention 5,000 !*

We just hit 5,000 members a short time ago.


----------



## Tom

Just finished starting my KIWI wine (6 gal).

I scored 2 cases (at least 40#) of Kiwi. The cost you ask? Well I took a whole (1) bottle of my Pineapple wine to get them.
Oh this is the same guy that GAVE (free) me the Pineapples last year

Good deal..


----------



## Wade E

Snock in a botling session this morning before the Comcast guy came and did some work here. Finally this guy came in and did a good job. For the past few years every company has come in and further hacked up a ball of spaghetti here but this guy came in cut out all the wires and started from new and even replaced my old phone junction box in my wine cellar that really was an eye sore. But anyway I bottled my Peach finally and will be leaving soon to take the kids to a museum. Maybe later I can rack a few wines and finally be all caught up for a few weeks with wine stuff. Why do we let it get this far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom

jeepingchick said:


> got 60 pounds of peaches for 20 bucks yesterday!!! thats .33 cent a pound people!!! WHOOOOOOHOOOOOO more peach ale and more peach wine comming up!


*ALL* of that would make a GREAT Peach wine.

40#'s for wine

20#'s for a F-PAC !


----------



## jeepingchick

was gonna do 40# wine 14# fpack

and 6# ale 

but u KNOW after i cut out the pits it wont come to that...more n likley will get 
40# wine 10# fpack

and 6# ale....


----------



## ffemt128

I need to score like that on peaches...Going to check with some produce guys in the strip this week I think. 

Anyway, as I said, I went to check on the local bushes with bags and cutter in hand. After an hour I came home with 4 grocery bags full with just what was ripe. After cleaning and desteming I ended up with 11lb 15 oz of berries. They are now in ziplocks and sitting in the freezer. 

I'm excited. What do I need per gallon of elderberry? What if I steam the berries first...


----------



## Tom

Find a Peach farm or a farmers market. That's where you will get good buys.


----------



## xanxer82

Went to the Beach Boys concert last night. They were pretty good.


----------



## ffemt128

Went and picked up a bottle of chardonay and merlot from Kavic Winery. THey gave me a bottle of their Deep Valley Bluch to try out. Have dinner marinating. Dinner will consist of Salmon in a mesquite grill marinade, cajun shrimp in Julies Hot Pepper wine and cajun seasoning and a Delmonico marinating in both red and green peppers, vidalia onion, chiante, montreal streak and a touch of cognac. Vegitables will be butter and herb noodles. and the grilled peppers.

Having a glass of Chiante now. Is it too early?


----------



## Deezil

Had my first port last night, was Warre's Warrior... Definitely different, but i have a better understanding on some of the different textures and tastes involved in finding a balance. Was a good experience, planning a round 2 a little later today, seeing how there's still 2/3 of the bottle left


----------



## arcticsid

Doug whatever you do, where rubber goves. Next to pomegranate, those elderbrries are the worlds second most staining substance on the Earth!!!!!!


----------



## Green Mountains

Helped hang curtains and signage in wifes new Day Spa......opening soon.

Now we await her son (my stepson) and his new girl friend. They spent yesterday hiking Mount Washington and today they're driving out to see us and stay the night.

He's a good man and daddy to three of our grandchildren and we're eager to meet his new lady love.


----------



## arcticsid

Cool Darren. 

Is that Mount Washington the one where they recorded the world record wind speed?


----------



## jeepingchick

got home abit ago from our local (5 min drive) winery...had a wine tasting with firends...soooooo buzzed at 3pm...at 4pm im still kinda buzzed LMAO!!1 good wine!! 

heheheheheh gooooood day yo!btw


punpkin wine is the bomdigtybomb!!!! cant wait for ti to be avail for sale in the fall!! their cherry and plum were kick but to
had my first cab adn merlot today...didnt love it , didnt hat eit .....LUVED the fruit wines tho!


----------



## arcticsid

Sounds "peachy" . Makes you want to start stepping on fruit in the bathtub huh?

LOL


----------



## sjo

arcticsid said:


> I'm think we should give Nikki one for the first member to reach the corner 5000 times in the first year as a member! LMAO



We didn't have a corner or even need a corner until Nikki showed up!::


----------



## jeepingchick

sjo said:


> We didn't have a corner or even need a corner until Nikki showed up!::



im THAT good!!!!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Gotta try and finally SWMBO happy. I got enough of the cheap peaches to make some jam or jelly.
Gawd, it's hard staying married 30 years and keeping a woman happy most of that time.


----------



## xanxer82

Worked today. Then got some medicine for the kid and went to walmart. Had sushi for dinner. Racked a bunch of wines. The California Red Zinfandel, Barolo, Skeeter Pee, Merlot, Dandelion, Pinot Noir. I still need to rack the Apple. That's got to wait though. I started the Bella Bianco - SG 1.100 at 80 deg. Has a very fruity & flowery nose. It also has a huge pack of oak that I put into the primary.
Now my new carboy is full. I'm back to where I was last week. All carboys full except of one better bottle and a 5 gallon glass. The full BB is the Cranberry. I'm going to add an F Pack and then rack it to the 5 gallon glass and that will be full too.
Glad I have another 6 gallon carboy arriving from George this week. But that will have the Bella in it before too long. 
Thus the carboy collection expands again.
Tomorrow I'm taking my special needs clients to the Ravens Training Camp at McDaniel College. It'll be fun. 
If my Meritage shows up, I'll be starting that one after work.


----------



## Deezil

xanxer82 said:


> Tomorrow I'm taking my special needs clients to the Ravens Training Camp at McDaniel College. It'll be fun.



Enjoy yourself, and thanks. Being the older brother and caregiver of my autistic brother, i've come to respect those who take on the challenges because they want to, and not because it was handed to them. It's right up there with military service..


----------



## xanxer82

Thanks. It's really tough sometimes but they need people that will really look after them.


----------



## Julie

Deezil said:


> Enjoy yourself, and thanks. Being the older brother and caregiver of my autistic brother, i've come to respect those who take on the challenges because they want to, and not because it was handed to them. It's right up there with military service..



Deezil what a nice thing to say. I know Dan takes his job very seriously and is very passionate with those he cares for and I know he is not getting a compliments other than from Kat and I think he does a great job.


----------



## xanxer82

I made employee of the month for July.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dan way to go! I also applaud you and all of the health care workers. That is not something I could do myself. On the other hand, Cadavers I have no problem with. I worked at a medical school for five years and use to watch the student's dissect.


----------



## Wade E

Congrats Dan. Tomorrow Ill be tackling our water filter and that thing is just a PITA. Its always very hard to grt off and usually have to use a strap wrench on the water housing and the wrench on the housing also. I also always have to use keg lube on the rubber O ring or it leaks like crazy. Im not looking forward to this. Last time I got mad and whipped the strap wrench through the luan core door!


----------



## xanxer82

Thanks and good luck Wade.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Congrats Dan. Tomorrow Ill be tackling our water filter and that thing is just a PITA. Its always very hard to grt off and usually have to use a strap wrench on the water housing and the wrench on the housing also. I also always have to use keg lube on the rubber O ring or it leaks like crazy. Im not looking forward to this. Last time I got mad and whipped the strap wrench through the luan core door!



Wade I just did this a bit ago myself and I also use a food grade lube on the gasket. I finally ordered a few extra o-rings and they aren't cheap either. I had to mail order them. I found my issue was I was putting it back on too tight and stretching the o-ring. Ever since I got the new ones, I lube them and put em on just a bit more then hand tight and now they come off easier.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I never had to do this but could you use plumbers tape on the threads. Most think it's to keep a tight seal when actually it's main purpose is so that you can remove the 2 pieces off of their threads.

Just trying to help. I hate anything that doesn't go easy as it should be. My wife always says "You won't be right back" "It will take longer than 2 minutes" etc etc


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve, it's not the threads that leak but a gasket that sits on top and is a bear to keep in place as you tightened it down. Its about 1/8-1/4 in diameter and should fit nicely in a groove. it does until it gets stretched out. The gasket fits around the entire top which is about 5-6" in diameter.


----------



## donnaclif

Had to go to my kid's school, then went to my bank and then returned back and hurriedly finished my remaining work. quite tired but happy, no pending work remaining.


----------



## DragonsLair

xanxer82 said:


> Went to the Beach Boys concert last night. They were pretty good.



Dude! You are making me feel old! I saw them back when they were the original group. When Dennis Wilson was hanging out with Chuck Manson. Now I am going to have to dig out some old vinyl records (what we had before CD's) and put on the headphones. Good Vibrations baby!!!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I miss the old records I had a long time ago. Sure do wish I could find replacements for some I lost and will probably never find again.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Stirred my lastest little batch of raspberry wine. I used about 6 lbs of raspberries and it is tasting good.


----------



## sly22guy

care to share your recipe?


----------



## Larryh86GT

sly22guy said:


> care to share your recipe?



Here is the recipe I use:

It started as a 1 gallon recipe, I have increased it somewhat ending up with a full gallon and a full magnum. (hey-the little bucket holds it). 

6 lbs frozen red raspberries (the recipe originally called for 3 lbs but more raspberries give it much better color and taste) bagged the defrosted berries for fermenting then mushed them in the bucket.
9 pints water (original recipe called for 7 pints) (I've started to just fill the bucket to the level where it all just fits)
2 1/4 pounds sugar (I cut the sugar back a little to decrease the alcohol for my wife to perhaps enjoy more) ((if she does not like this the sugar gets increased back to 2 1/2 lbs on the next batch)
1/2 tsp acid blend
1/2 tsp pectin enzyme
1/2 tsp yeast energizer
1 tsp nutrient
1/4 tsp grape tannin (this is the first time I have added tannin-I'll see what it does and go from there on my future batches)
1 crushed campden tablet

I warmed the water, dissolved the sugar, mixed everything in the bucket. Let it sit 24hrs then added EC1118 yeast that I had pre-started. Stir the bucket once a day. I remove the bag of what is pretty much just seeds at the 4 or 5 day point. Ferment dry, then back sweeten.


----------



## ffemt128

So far today I have taken my oldest daughter to the airport so she can visit grandparents in Fl. Went and had an MRI done, boy is that a whole different experience. Came home, got the bike. Went and had lunch with my wife. On the way home I stopped at one of the elderberry bushes local to me and scored on another 3 lbs 9 oz of ripe elderberries using the float method. Those that floated totaled 5.2 oz. Tossed them behind the garage, maybe they will grow.

That brings my total elderberry harvest to just under 16 lbs so far. I'll probably get another 6-8 lbs off this particular bush. Will check again on either Thursday afternoon or Saturday morning. Probably Saturday.


----------



## Deezil

ffemt128 said:


> On the way home I stopped at one of the elderberry bushes local to me and scored on another 3 lbs 9 oz of ripe elderberries using the float method. Those that floated totaled 5.2 oz. Tossed them behind the garage, maybe they will grow.
> 
> That brings my total elderberry harvest to just under 16 lbs so far. I'll probably get another 6-8 lbs off this particular bush. Will check again on either Thursday afternoon or Saturday morning. Probably Saturday.



Can ya elaborate on the float method? I'm assuming you use water, and some floats and some doesnt... But, i'm no genius


----------



## xanxer82

Wne to Ravens training camp with my day program clients.
Then mixed up the CC Winery Edition Meritage. About to pitch the yeast.


----------



## ffemt128

Deezil said:


> Can ya elaborate on the float method? I'm assuming you use water, and some floats and some doesnt... But, i'm no genius



Correct, it is said that if you put the Elderberries in water, the ripe ones will sink to the bottom of the bucket and the not so ripe ones and green ones will float. I cleaned them off in a bucket of water then used a collander to scoop out the non-ripe ones as I was going. It worked quite well if I do say so myself.


----------



## arcticsid

Thats excellentDoug. Get as many as you can. Dont need to remind you about your freezer, don't need to use them all right away.

Portion them up and you will have something to make in the middle of winter when there is n't an elderberry in sight!


----------



## Deezil

Thanks much


----------



## Wade E

Thats right, the ripe elders will sink and the not so ripe will float. They are about 2 weeks away here and I have spotted so many full bushes and Im going to town on them this year and next year I will nail them for the flowers.


----------



## Mud

Started a 3 gallon raspberry melomel today. Been fermenting like mad lately in order to use up everything ahead of house renovations. Can't have buckets and carboys to worry about while taking out walls and installing a new bathroom. 

Working on a house you live in sucks.


----------



## ffemt128

arcticsid said:


> Thats excellentDoug. Get as many as you can. Dont need to remind you about your freezer, don't need to use them all right away.
> 
> Portion them up and you will have something to make in the middle of winter when there is n't an elderberry in sight!




I'm going to try and score on as many as I can. I have them in 4 lb increments in ziplock bags. Those, my 24 lbs of strawberries and 12 lbs of blue berries are taking up the bottom shelf of my basement freezer right now. I'll be steam juicing the elderberries I think. Afterall, I did buy a steam juicer and its just sitting in the box.


----------



## xanxer82

At work until 3:30. Gotta pick the kid up from day camp. Gonna check on the Meritage and hope the fermentation started. I'm kinda worried the yeast wasn't viable due to the heat. Pitched it last night and I'm not seeing the vigorous fermentation like that of the primary next to it. I may take some of the fermenting must from the Bella bianco and pour it into the meritage


----------



## jeepingchick

just finished 9.5 hrs drive to Tn to bring my mom home...i KNOW i ws sposed to meet up with someone whilst out this way, but it was such a last min trip my mind is fried and i forgot WHO!!! i forgot any and all wine as well, such a dang slacker i swear!! in my defence she was not sposed to be coming home for another 3 or 4 weeks and ive not had much time to revise my plans ....


----------



## xanxer82

Just checked on the Meritage. I _think_ that it is starting to bubble. Very slight crackle sound. 
I stirred the must of the Bella Bianco. That is fermenting so good that the oak chips can be seen swirling around without stirring. Ended up taking 1/2 a cup of that and pouring it into the Meritage hoping the yeast (EC1118) will take hold.


----------



## grapeman

LOL, As I was reading about your yeast and then how one was going well, I was going to suggest you take a bit of the vigorous must and add it to the Meritage! Then I read the rest of your post where you did!


----------



## NSwiner

Thank god we finally finished the painting job from hell now I now why it's been awhile since i painted the livingroom .Just need to hang the curtains and move the furniture back in but we decided to wait until we weren't so tired . then time focus back on the wines I have going .


----------



## Runningwolf

I am currently painting our dining room and kitchen. I tossed out the blinds and curtain tops or whatever you call them. We are going to get new blinds to match the paint. ( wife was not happy when she asked what happened to the old ones. She thought we should try to sell them. That means they sit in the basement for four years and moved around about six times. I only moved them once..right into the garbage!)


----------



## ffemt128

Leaving work in an hour for a class. Maybe I'll check the elderberry bushes if I have time between the 2. Need to mow the lawn later this evening. Grass is getting high in the front.


----------



## Mud

Put in some new fence yesterday. Our strawberry plants were eaten several times and I needed to confine 6 little ducks, so I did it all at once. 

Did morning chores, including feeding the rabbit and ducks. Now I can fix up the raspberry melomel I started Monday.

Then off to mow and finish some bathroom wiring. Aaargh. Finished wiring means drywall is next. Drywall


----------



## Tom

Racked my 10 gallons of Newcastle Nut Brown Ale.


----------



## sly22guy

Couple more hours of work then off to OCMD for the weekend!! Bachlor Party!!!::


----------



## winemaker_3352

rewired some outlets - framed up some supports for a counter top - adding in a utility sink.

Need to get my dad to help me sweat the copper.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Mud said:


> Put in some new fence yesterday. Our strawberry plants were eaten several times and I needed to confine 6 little ducks, so I did it all at once.
> 
> Did morning chores, including feeding the rabbit and ducks. Now I can fix up the raspberry melomel I started Monday.
> 
> Then off to mow and finish some bathroom wiring. Aaargh. Finished wiring means drywall is next. Drywall



Mud - i feel your pain - i hung the drywall in the bsmt when i redid it. I also helped my brother-in-law hand the garage when we built. 4' x 12' x 1/2" drywall - that sheet is heavy.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Runningwolf said:


> I am currently painting our dining room and kitchen. I tossed out the blinds and curtain tops or whatever you call them. We are going to get new blinds to match the paint. ( wife was not happy when she asked what happened to the old ones. She thought we should try to sell them. That means they sit in the basement for four years and moved around about six times. I only moved them once..right into the garbage!)



I know what you mean - my wife does the same thing - i started moving sheet out making room for my wine making in the unfinished bsmt - she got mad - i went back to hammering.


----------



## jeepingchick

just got home...it rained the last freaking 3 hrs of my drive.....and i dont mean a little bita drizzle...i mean cars slamming on their brakes in front of me, and me CUSSING them-lightning hitting branches over head and me dodging them as they fell- wind rocking the car so bad i swear it felt as if it was gonna lift up- hydroplaning at 55 cuz there was so much water on 301- finally came out of the rain about 20 min from home and it just drizzled from there out, now im outta the shower relaxing and watching for it to catch up to me LMAO!


----------



## xanxer82

Worked at the center today. Kept one of my clients calm during the thunderstorm.
Checked on the wine and the Mertiage is bubbling slowly but surely. I think adding that cup of must from the Bella helped it out. Gave it a stir as well as the Bella. That one is very vigorous.


----------



## ffemt128

Went and picked elderberries this am. Scored 6 shopping bags full. Cleaned 2 bags and ended up with 15 lbs from one bush. Still have 4 more bags to clean this afternoon. 

Heading down to the Good Ship Lolly Pop now. 

Will clean the rest of the berries when I get home. I'm guessing I probably have another 20 lbs to clean. With what is cleaned so far I have harvested amost 31 lbs after I'm done I figure I'll be close to 50 today. The berries left on the bush still will probably yield another 25-30 lbs.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Doug do you need help picking the remainder. I have some time tomorrow and early this week? let me know.


----------



## Mud

Went mountain biking and did about ten miles of trails. Had a buddy along. He's slooooow. But it was nice to have some company for once. Usually it's just me and the mp3 player.


----------



## Redtrk

Just got back from a motorcycle ride to Jungle Jim's and wondering through all of the wines there then over to a support the troops rally and heading out with friends tonight to see a band who's members are friends of ours.


----------



## xanxer82

Last night I came home to my new wine press. I started the mulberry wine and racked the Bella bianco to a BB to finish.
Just waiting at work until 8 then I'm going to get some raisings for the Mullberry.


----------



## arcticsid

Think I may go out berry pcking myself later. Supose to be in te eighties today, thats hot for us! I will wait till later. It still only gets dark now for a couple hours so I have till like midnight! LOL

Got some sockeyes in the smoker.

Tonight is my 30th grade school reunion. I so wanted to be there but Milwaukee is a long way from here and they dont le you fly for free.

Been in touch with an old classmate,Kim, her and two other girls have been organizing it the last year or so. I would sure not only would have liked to see my old classmates, but several of our teachers are going to attend.

Sometimes living in the far north has its disadvantages, and this is one of them for sure.

Now, I'm sad, only one thing to do. YEP, pop a top!! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Troy it would be cool if one of them took a Laptop then you could skype with them.


----------



## arcticsid

I actually asked Kim about that, she said it just wasn't going to be able to happen. There are of course several people for whatever reason wont beable to attend.

I'll be missing a glorious time for sure.

Haven't seen these people, or them, any of the others in 30 years. It may not happen again.

I may have to pop more than one top.

Along with all the blessings I recieve in my life, sometimes Ifeel like I miss out on some of the good stuff. This is goig to be one of them. Kind of like Charlie Brown. He has Snoopy, I have my cats.


----------



## ffemt128

Remaining berries produced 19 lbs 14 oz. In total today I got close to if not more than 35 lbs.


Steve,

Thanks for the offer. I picked everything that was ready. Rest wont be ready til late week, possibly the weekend. May check the one bush tuesday since I have a Dr appt and will be off work for that.


----------



## Wade E

Went to the dump today and the guy had 143 bottles for me and I just finished delabelling and cleaning them after working a 6 1/2 day of OT so a very good day here!


----------



## jeepingchick

Mud said:


> Went mountain biking and did about ten miles of trails. Had a buddy along. He's slooooow. But it was nice to have some company for once. Usually it's just me and the mp3 player.



dont give the buddy to hard a time, if u went with me im sure you could PUSH the bike faster than i ride!!!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Itsuko and I went to dinner at my old terminal manager's (he retired 3 years ago) home yesterday evening. I took a bottle of my raspberry wine with us and it was a big hit. Today will be spent puttering in the yard and garden.


----------



## Wade E

Gonna go bottle 1 batch (would be more but low on corks and they are in the mail) and rack a few others for bottling whne the corks come in.


----------



## Deezil

Sleeeeeeeeeeeep!

Wake up, walk and check the blackberry patch.. Come home.. Check the forum... And that'll probably take the whole day.... ::


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Gonna go bottle 1 batch (would be more but low on corks and they are in the mail) and rack a few others for bottling whne the corks come in.



Wade I have extra corks if you want to come down and get them. Two bags of 100 not opened and 1000 coming in two weeks.


----------



## xanxer82

Just sitting here at work. Two clients are at church the other is making faces at me. He doesn't talk so it's a little game he plays.
Added a pound of golden raisins to the mulberry wine last night. So many berries I may need to press them. Gonna be more than one gallon for sure.
Now it's just waiting until 8pm so I can go home and relax


----------



## Tom

just got 25 pints of Blueberry for $8.00. Already froze and will steam juice soon to join the "others" .. LOL


----------



## NSwiner

Offically start vacation today heading to the city for Natal Day events . Makes me think I should see who around this area wants to get together and sample each other's wine . Think I'll go pick some raspberries at Upick tomorrow when we go on another little road trip give the raspberry wine making a try .


----------



## jeepingchick

went to Keystone Md today with hubs to buy a snowblower...so it wont snow this year..yall can thank me now


----------



## Julie

A snow blower!!!!! Do you actually get any snow there? I'm thinking you need to haul that thing up to my house this winter


----------



## arcticsid

My mothers husband bought a snowblower a few years ago. She was mad as hell because it wasn't cheap!

Then she got to realizing once he gets it running, he can't stop!!

He clears the snow for all the neighbors and all the lil ole ladies on the block!!

In the words of my Mum, "at least he is doing something besides driving me nuts!"

She knew retirement wasn't going to be easy!


----------



## jeepingchick

Julie said:


> A snow blower!!!!! Do you actually get any snow there? I'm thinking you need to haul that thing up to my house this winter



girl we got 65 inches last near and i nearly DIED when he HIT the well with the neighbors tractor!!!!! we had no running water for almost 2 days..(ya i know rough huh...) i was boiling water to wash dishes and and flush with LMAO!!! was freaking funny as hell...he got mad at me cuz all i could do was laugh about it and he was so ticked off he broke it!!! only cost us like 7 bucks to fix but had to wait till the plows came to get us outta the street so we cud go to the hardware store HAHAHH!


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> girl we got 65 inches last near and i nearly DIED when he HIT the well with the neighbors tractor!!!!! we had no running water for almost 2 days..(ya i know rough huh...) i was boiling water to wash dishes and and flush with LMAO!!! was freaking funny as hell...he got mad at me cuz all i could do was laugh about it and he was so ticked off he broke it!!! only cost us like 7 bucks to fix but had to wait till the plows came to get us outta the street so we cud go to the hardware store HAHAHH!



Nikki

If it's yellow let it mellow, if it's brown flush it down!


----------



## xanxer82

worked and relaxed at home. Kat made a yummy spaghetti sauce from the fresh tomatoes in the garden.
Checked on the wines. Gotta rack them.


----------



## arcticsid

Chop the hole in the ice, dip it out, taste it twice.

If it taste fine, make some wine


----------



## Tom

jeepingchick said:


> went to Keystone Md today with hubs to buy a snowblower...so it wont snow this year..yall can thank me now



What you cant get one by you? Didnt know that they are out yet. Kinda like Xmas in July?


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> went to Keystone Md today with hubs to buy a snowblower...so it wont snow this year..yall can thank me now



Nikkie, I fully understand the salesperson selling you that snowblower. I makes perfec sense to me. Hey by the way, I was wondering if you could stop up by my place this weekend?
























I have a deal on some property that could be a resort someday for sale.


----------



## Wade E

Playing around in the admin panel all day trying to set up some vendor ads and a payapl accnt to collect fees. Didnt really succeed tonight!


----------



## arcticsid

At some point I guess we will have to fess up and tell Wade the truth about what happened to all that money. HIC!

I tried to tell Dan not to spend it all, but, geez, it was kinda fun.

Where do you think Nikki got a snowblower from?
LMFAO!


----------



## ffemt128

Have an appointment at 10:00. Going to swing by the most productive Elderberry bush on the way home and check it for berries. Should be able to score a couple lbs.

I thought it was bad when I was driving down the road and would spot the flowers on the bushes, now I just want to go pick berries.


----------



## countrygirl

ffemt128 said:


> Have an appointment at 10:00. Going to swing by the most productive Elderberry bush on the way home and check it for berries. Should be able to score a couple lbs.
> 
> I thought it was bad when I was driving down the road and would spot the flowers on the bushes, now I just want to go pick berries.



doug, what is up with that...is this like a seperate addiction? i miss my blackberry picking sooo bad...it's like...what's next out there to pick, lol
today for us, back to school shopping...oh how my 16 yr. old loves it...not


----------



## ffemt128

10 minutes of trimming the elderberry bush produced 6 lbs of cleaned berries. I'm up to 57 lbs now. Still alot on the bush.


----------



## countrygirl

ffemt128 said:


> 10 minutes of trimming the elderberry bush produced 6 lbs of cleaned berries. I'm up to 57 lbs now. Still alot on the bush.



how big is ur batch gonna be?


----------



## Tom

Gonna KEG (2) my 10 gallons of Newcastle Nut Brown Ale.


----------



## jeepingchick

um ya yall....hubby HAD to have the blower...its a very used attachment for his cub cadet that we got for well cheaper than value (so says DNW anyways.... cudda fooled me) we paid 150 for it i thought it was steap...he was drooling! no slasperson involved, just hubby and one guy from a cub cadet forum LOL! this guys yard looked like the place where Cubs go to DIE!! he musta had a thousand of em ...DNW says it was more like 80 LOL! oh well hubs is happy 

today i drove a friends to the airport, we left their house at 4 am ...was so happy to get home and take a nap!!


----------



## ffemt128

countrygirl said:


> how big is ur batch gonna be?




This will likely be several batches. At this point most people are saying 3-4 lbs per gallon some saying 5 per gallon. Either way I have enough for about 12 gallons now. Hoping to get at least another 15-20 lbs. 

Might just make some jelly also.


----------



## mxsteve625

All day affair...

Bottled 5 gallons of Skeeter
Bottled 6 gallons of WE exoctic fruit white zin (why) (special request)
Bottled 5 gallons of west Coast Pale Ale.

Guess What...All primary and secondaries are EMPTY. WTH


----------



## jeepingchick

^^^thinks you should bring em to me...i can fill em with something LOL^^^


----------



## myakkagldwngr

It's about 3 in the afternoon here in Fl and I just finished some work I had. A change to a pool cage drawing.
Now it's down stairs to start my househusband chores.
Most of the dishes done this morning, but dinner has to be started.
I tip my hat to all you ladies who work and do house work too. It's a PITA to keep up and have a job, even part time.
I really need to bottle my first batch of blackberry, maybe, just maybe this evening.
But the good thing is,,, it's 3:00 pm,,, I won't feel bad about opening a bottle of wine to drink.


----------



## xanxer82

Just about ALL of my fermenters & carboys are full. I think I'm actually short a couple of carboys.... uh oh.
Almost time to bottle a couple of things. I still need to sweeten the Apple and make an F Pack for the cranberry.
Waiting another couple of days before racking the Bella bianco due to no carboy available. Waiting on a carboy to open up for the meritage too.
Scoring 5 - 5 gallon glass carboys on monday for $20 each from a water company.


----------



## Tom

Just started 6 gallons of Strawberry Wine. 5 1/4 gallons were from Steam Juice. 

Using 2 1/2 gts of steamed Strawberry juice and concentrating them by 1/2 to add to my KIWI wine as a f-pac.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

It's about 7am and I'm going to fire the bike up and ride the 25 miles to donate plateletts again. If they stay on me to make appointments, it's every two weeks.
I hope to keep at it until I can at least have that 50 gallon tag to put on the bike. It turns heads.
After that I'll have to see what I feel up too.
Maybe bottle cleaning or bottling that blackberry that is still waiting for me.


----------



## xanxer82

About to recertify my crisis intervention training. Here comes the bruises.


----------



## jeepingchick

^^^oh man^^^^ and to think i hated HIPPIA recert-ing LOL!!!! ^^^thats^^^ much more harsh!


----------



## xanxer82

Getting a fresh round of Hepatitus B vaccine.
Health care workers are exposed to a lot of people with Hep B.
Can't believe it's such a prevalent virus. Was there a major outbreak years ago?

Bruises from training and now a shot. Today is rough.


----------



## jeepingchick

just cleared my plant area...i have WAY to many...contemplated getting rid of a few... squashed that thought!!! i just need a better plant rack! ive got 17 african violets right now...think ill order another 3 of them so i can have an even 20 HAHAHHAH!! my green one is finally in bloom and looks fantastic! im so glad i got that one! my "nearly black" one is also in bloom, kinda disapointed its not darker, but it is a very deep purple with a double bloom and is beautiful! i took piccys LOL i had to! 

need to find a violet club thats local, i know there is one in wilmington but thats kinda far!


----------



## sly22guy

jeepingchick said:


> just cleared my plant area...i have WAY to many...contemplated getting rid of a few... squashed that thought!!! i just need a better plant rack! ive got 17 african violets right now...think ill order another 3 of them so i can have an even 20
> 
> Can't you just start 3 new plants off the ones you already have?


----------



## jeepingchick

yup i easily could, infact i buy them by the leaf and propagte them like that. BUT i dont want more of what i already got , i want noew colors and fun stuff

that being said ...when these babys are a bit older (they range from 6 months to a year) im gonna take clipping and combine 3 at time for a rainbow effect. i will propagate that and then give them as gifts. after keeping one each for myself LOL! my oldest is only 4 years cuz i started with them when i got back stateside 4 years ago. and they are just bog standard supermarket ones , nothing special! so ill leave those alone LOL


----------



## Mud

Picked the first of the elderberries earlier today. Most aren't ripe, but some of the plants have black berries on the sunny side. Now off to pick more blackberries. Stopping at 10 lbs. This is getting out of control.

By "getting" I mean "way beyond".


----------



## Julie

Mud, 

There is no such thing as "out of control" when it comes to berries.


----------



## Deezil

Sorted through my second 75lbs-peach purchase.. Got em out sunbathing, warming up from the cold storage they've been in..

Ended up with 'Summer Flame' peaches this time instead of 'Candy Princess'; they arent as pretty looking, but they're smaller with very nice blushes. 

I'll either be a wine maker this weekend, or a poor man with a big friggin' mess!


----------



## Julie

Aaaaaah drinkin, no work tomorrow. I have no idea what I am going to do come September when I have to work Fridays.


----------



## ffemt128

Just got home from the local rib fest at the park. Cleaned out the pool in the back yard so our 3 y/o could swim tomorrow and over the weekend. Will likely pick more elderberries tomorrow after my wife gets home from work or on Saturday morning.

Might start a batch of elderberry on Sunday if I make it to Costco for sugar.


----------



## arcticsid

Deezil, I just chooped up a case of 18# of peaches, I forget what time I think "flame" was in the type. Got them for $23. They are in the freezer waiting their turn.

Just cracked open a bottle of Canadian Classic 12 yo whisky my buddy gave me for my birthday.

I thought about aging it for at least another week!

So much for good intentions, this is some smooth sh$et.

If I also indulge in the organic "tea" I also recieved, this toothache will be gone in no time! LOL


----------



## arcticsid

Thats sounds great Doug, how many do you have stashed so far?

I dont remeber if you said you have ever made the E berry before, but that stuff will stain everything bad, including your fingeres. Wear rubber gloves if you can, or you will be explaining the purple fingeres for weeks to come!!!

LMAO! Guess how I know?

LOL


----------



## Tom

Starter a PINEAPPLE wine from 5 1/2 gallons of STEAMED PINEAPPLE.
Brewed 10 gallons of Pilsner Urquell BEER!


----------



## countrygirl

making skeeter pee....


----------



## arcticsid

RICA, if this whisky doent distract me I was going to start a pee also. I took Lons recipe, and make two thirds, but to that I add about 1/4 cup of shredded ginger, its a nice touch. I've added other flavors, but Leanne turned me onto to the fresh ginger and it adds a nice touch to the pee. 

Just be sure to wash your hands after handling fresh ginger. If you touch the area you pee, you will remeber it for several hours. LOL Nuff said.

This is all contingent on whether or not my buddy comes by to run me for some water.

Lack of plumbing has its disadvantages, and this is one of them.LOL

I didnt say do it, but something to think about.


----------



## Runningwolf

countrygirl said:


> making skeeter pee....



How do you make a skeeter pee?


----------



## Julie

why don't you tell us Dan?


----------



## Wade E

Relaxing tonight as a long hard hot day at work has me exhausted!


----------



## Tom

Dan PLEASE do NOT PEE in the wine you send out (me & Juilie)


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Dan PLEASE do NOT PEE in the wine you send out (me & Juilie)



Yea,


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> I have no idea what I am going to do come September when I have to work Fridays.



I have no idea what I am going to do when I find a job again and have to go to work everyday! Heck I have about 40 cases of bottles delabeled and cleaned right now and 20 more to go. Come sept/oct I'll be picking up another 50 or so to get me through the winter.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> I have no idea what I am going to do when I find a job again and have to go to work everyday! Heck I have about 40 cases of bottles delabeled and cleaned right now and 20 more to go. Come sept/oct I'll be picking up another 50 or so to get me through the winter.



I sat down and figured out my retirement and I can retire in 3 1/2 years, I will make more on pension that I would at the district. I just need to negotiate them paying for my health insurance until I'm 65, the superintendent says they would do that. 

So hopefully I will be doing that during the daytime someday.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Dan PLEASE do NOT PEE in the wine you send out (me & Juilie)



I can only ensure you sterile wine!


----------



## countrygirl

Julie said:


> why don't you tell us Dan?



yeah, dan, lol lol...
my invert syrup got above boiling while i'm reading the forum...
turning doooowwwn the heat, lol
wish i could turn the heat down outside...


----------



## arcticsid

http://www.adn.com/2010/08/04/1396243/750-pound-bear-shot-raiding-bear.html

Suddenly makes the big guy biker neighbor sem like a friend!

No offecne big dude, lol.


----------



## ffemt128

arcticsid said:


> Thats sounds great Doug, how many do you have stashed so far?
> 
> I dont remeber if you said you have ever made the E berry before, but that stuff will stain everything bad, including your fingeres. Wear rubber gloves if you can, or you will be explaining the purple fingeres for weeks to come!!!
> 
> LMAO! Guess how I know?
> 
> LOL



As of now I have 57 lbs of berries frozen. Going to start a 3 gallon batch today. Will be steaming berries while I work.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> I sat down and figured out my retirement and I can retire in 3 1/2 years, I will make more on pension that I would at the district. I just need to negotiate them paying for my health insurance until I'm 65, the superintendent says they would do that.
> 
> So hopefully I will be doing that during the daytime someday.



That's great Julie. I have many more years before I can afford to do that. Hope it works out....

Just think of all the time you'll have to make more wine. You'll be putting an addtion on and have to go back to work to pay for carboys and supplies...


----------



## ffemt128

Well, I have fired up the steamer, going to start a 3 gallon batch (empty carboy) using 11 lbs of elderberries steamed. I'll check sg and acid of juice once it is done steaming and cools.

 At 9:45 first 5 lbs 5 oz of elderberries appear to be juiced out. I removed the remaining pulp and placed the other 5 lb 13 oz bag of berries in the juicer. I used a new pan for this batch as I want to measure the amount of juice from each batch. Looks to be a fair amount of juice. 

 I checked the temp of the juice in the first collection pot and it was down to 96 degrees. I transferred to a gallon jug for temporary holding and also to measure the amount of juice. From 5 lbs 5 oz of berries I received 92 oz of juice from steam juicing. 

The cans of vinters harvest juice are 96 oz. Does anyone know if those are concentrated in anyway or just juice as was done here? Anyway, second batch is juicing away. I'll probably end up a little more than 1 1/2 gallons of pure juice for a 3 gallon batch of wine.

 Second batch of elderberries are steamed. I ended up with approx 102 oz of juice from 5lb 13 oz of berries. I was pretty much on target for my ending juice. Now off to start a recipe.


----------



## ffemt128

Went out early this am and picked another 4 1/2 lbs of berries. Not sure what the rest of the day will bring.


----------



## Mud

Picked aanother 4 gallons of elderberry screens yesterday. Reduced that to 1.5 gallons of berries. Didn't weight them as the scale wasn't handy, but it's got to be close to 13 lbs so far. I had hoped to press them this year but didn't get the press built.


----------



## xanxer82

Spent the evening with Kat at Serpent Ridge Vineyard. Supported Greg (the owner) on his Friday summer events.
He's going to help me out with some merlot grapes this year.
I'm going to help with crush


----------



## Tom

*Score!*

just got 56# of Plums for $2.00. Good deal.. Plum wine is next this afternoon


----------



## xanxer82

Got an interview date for a better paying job in the same county department I'm working in now. Monday- Friday 
That means I can leave my weekend job after a few months when benefits kick in if I get this "upgrade"


----------



## Mud

Considering arson. One of my boys spilled 70% isopropyl alcohol on our living room floor. It had a shellac finish. "Had" being the operative word. Now it's got bald patches and a very clear footprint.


----------



## AndyL

Supposed to be going out to Calaway Park for a little family fun...

But My daughter and her friend decided last night - that Dad made for a great toy... Climbed on my back (sitting on the stairs) flip em over onto the floor... Then got that look from mom - so I said no more... Figured that was the end of it - so kinda relaxed...

Well both girls a couple seconds later piled on again; Nursing a bruised cheek, and my back really didn't appreciate getting bent over into a pretzel like that... I'm living in a lieing flat on the hardwood floor world today... 

My daughter got a nice bruise on the noggin... Hrm, this somehow doesn't seem fair...


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> Got an interview date for a better paying job in the same county department I'm working in now. Monday- Friday
> That means I can leave my weekend job after a few months when benefits kick in if I get this "upgrade"



Good Luck Dan,


----------



## jtstar

Thrusday on my way home from work I decided to take country roads to look for fruit and I came across a nice patch of elderberries but they were not ripe yet then I took another road and ran across some wild plumes and they are not ripe yet then futher down the road I ran across some brushes that had white berries on it but not sure what they are thinking maybe choke cherry but not sure now today not doing a lot I went into the kitchen and made a red velvet cake for my wife birthday


----------



## rodo

> Considering arson. One of my boys spilled 70% isopropyl alcohol on our living room floor. It had a shellac finish. "Had" being the operative word. Now it's got bald patches and a very clear footprint.


 
I know it sucks but at least Shellac can be repaired.


----------



## Mud

Yeah, that's true, Rodo. If I had to guess, and I do, I'd say it's 2/3 superblond to 1/3 orange shellac. Once I get the bald patches colored correctly I can just topcoat.


----------



## rodo

> Yeah, that's true, Rodo. If I had to guess, and I do, I'd say it's 2/3 superblond to 1/3 orange shellac. Once I get the bald patches colored correctly I can just topcoat.


 
Yeh, getting the color right is half the battle.


----------



## countrygirl

too hot to do much of anything...got a haircut, bought a climbing deerstand, stirred the skeeter pee...waiting for the mail, hoping for a primary and a 3 gallon carboy...


----------



## PPBart

Julie said:


> I sat down and figured out my retirement and I can retire in 3 1/2 years, I will make more on pension that I would at the district. I just need to negotiate them paying for my health insurance until I'm 65, the superintendent says they would do that.
> 
> So hopefully I will be doing that during the daytime someday.



I'm just over 3 months into retirement now. The chemical plant at which I worked in Baton Rouge was shut down end of 2004. Fortunately, I was selected for the site closure management team, and that kept me employed thru April '06. At that time, the plant was shutdown, employees discharged, demo of the site completed and remediation of the (surprisingly limited) soil contamination approved by the state authorities, and I was eligible to take (and did take) an early retirement package. However, my former employer (Dutch conglomerate) then asked me to continue as a contract consultant for a while, and that "while" turned into 4 years(!) 

Finally, last April by mutual agreement my contract ended and I decided to try retirement for a few months to see how I liked it. I do miss the "structure" of employement and the social aspects of having a job, but I do not at all miss the extensive travel I used to do. The only travel I've done is a family vacation in June to visit my daughter, and a couple of road trips on my Harley with a few friends. Life is really pretty good right now!


----------



## Wade E

Just got home from work and the dump where I picked up another 112 bottles that have to be delabeled and cleaned so I guess that will keep me busy for some time today!


----------



## countrygirl

Wade E said:


> Just got home from work and the dump where I picked up another 112 bottles that have to be delabeled and cleaned so I guess that will keep me busy for some time today!



never thought about checking the dump...i'll have to think about that...
still thinking about hitting up some of the bars in the town where i work...


----------



## Runningwolf

Got my supplies from George today which included a one gallon auto siphon. Also got an OB Cranberry Chianti which will be one of my Christmas wines for give aways. Racked my ice wine today. The with chocolated infused in it is tasting awesome already.


----------



## Wade E

countrygirl said:


> never thought about checking the dump...i'll have to think about that...
> still thinking about hitting up some of the bars in the town where i work...


 They save them all week for me and I shoot down on Sat. afternoon and pick them up, here is todays catch. there are some bottles laid over in quite afew boxes cause I didnt have anymore room in my trunk.


----------



## PPBart

Wade E said:


> Just got home from work and the dump where I picked up another 112 bottles that have to be delabeled and cleaned so I guess that will keep me busy for some time today!



112 bottles from the dump? Wow! I really don't think our local dump would cooperate in that way. No matter, since I have already stockpiled all the bottles I could reasonably need for some years. I used to have an arrangement with a local restaurant/bar that saved all wine bottles for me; eventually, I had enough!


----------



## Julie

Mud said:


> Considering arson. One of my boys spilled 70% isopropyl alcohol on our living room floor. It had a shellac finish. "Had" being the operative word. Now it's got bald patches and a very clear footprint.



 Mud this is nothing compared to what these boys are probably going to get into when they get older.


----------



## Wade E

Youd be amazed at what someone will do for some homemade wines! 




PPBart said:


> 112 bottles from the dump? Wow! I really don't think our local dump would cooperate in that way. No matter, since I have already stockpiled all the bottles I could reasonably need for some years. I used to have an arrangement with a local restaurant/bar that saved all wine bottles for me; eventually, I had enough!


----------



## Julie

Just started another skeeter pee, using an elderberry slurry. Actually this slurry has been in the beer frig since last October. I got pushed to the back of the frig and I didn't know it was there. When I took it out of the frig and it started to warm up, it started bubbling away.


----------



## ffemt128

Pitched the yeast into my first official batch of Elderberry today. It's fermenting like crazy. I'm so excited . My first official Elderberry. Can't wait to try it in several months. Hope it turns out okay. I didn't hear any objections to my recipe so Hope I'm good.

Went for a ride this am while my wife visited her mother in the hospital then came home and cut the grass. May head out on the bike again tomorrow. We'll see, have a community pool party to attend in the evening. Will be making anti-pasta salad for that since we are to bring a covered dish.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug, I have not checked out the elderberries at the university yet but the plants I have seen are still a week away from picking.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, I have not checked out the elderberries at the university yet but the plants I have seen are still a week away from picking.



Did you see the message I sent about the patch between Walmart and the the first big bill board on the right hand side of the road. Somewhere in that general area there was a huge patch of Elderberries. I told Bekah after we got her moved in the end of the month she had to help me pick berries by the student union. The response I got was 

" You're *NOT* going to embarrass me by picking berries on campus are you?"

Now would I do that to my baby girl?


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Did you see the message I sent about the patch between Walmart and the the first big bill board on the right hand side of the road. Somewhere in that general area there was a huge patch of Elderberries. I told Bekah after we got her moved in the end of the month she had to help me pick berries by the student union. The response I got was
> 
> " You're *NOT* going to embarrass me by picking berries on campus are you?"
> 
> Now would I do that to my baby girl?



Yea, I think you would


----------



## Runningwolf

Yeah I think you would too. Damn I can even help with those and you can just blame me for it. You are bringing your girls Saturday aren't you!


----------



## Mud

Julie said:


> Mud this is nothing compared to what these boys are probably going to get into when they get older.



Sadly, This is true. <sighs, watches dreams of a nice home twitch feebly & die>


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Yea, I think you would



Seriously thought about it. I told Dan where they were so he could benefir from them. I may still check them out while wearing my ninja costume so noone recognizes me.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Yeah I think you would too. Damn I can even help with those and you can just blame me for it. You are bringing your girls Saturday aren't you!



Now if I'm helping you pick them, I guess I would have an excuse. We'll have to stop by or have a bottle of wine by the lake again with dinner the 28th. I'm sure my daughter will be kicking us off campus as early as she can....


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Seriously thought about it. I told Dan where they were so he could benefir from them. I may still check them out while wearing my ninja costume so noone recognizes me.



Doug,

None of her friends will know, freshmans don't go off campus much (Edinboro tries harder to keep freshmans on campus than others.) Drop her off go down and pick the berries and DON'T TELL HER. You will do just find.

Dan, I'm thinking about bringing stuffed mushrooms on Saturday. So you will have tell your friends no Irish eggrolls this time.


----------



## Runningwolf

I am thinking of a puppy sandwich. What else to you do with a dog your wife comes home with. Her face was priceless when I called her down to look at the puppy.


----------



## Tom

Is that soething like a LIVE Hot Dog??


----------



## xanxer82

What type of wine do you drink with THAT?!?


----------



## xanxer82

Just spent the past 4 hours at the hospital with a client. I knew he wasn't right today. They are keeping him overnight with a catheter. Try putting a catheter into a profoundly retarded client.....No way he was comming back to the unit tonight.


----------



## Tom

xanxer82 said:


> Just spent the past 4 hours at the hospital with a client. I knew he wasn't right today. They are keeping him overnight with a catheter. Try putting a catheter into a profoundly retarded client.....No way he was comming back to the unit tonight.



Dan,
Do you do A/G or extract beer


----------



## Runningwolf

xanxer82 said:


> What type of wine do you drink with THAT?!?



This is my press in operation for Yorkie Pee! LOL ewwww sick!


----------



## xanxer82

Tom said:


> Dan,
> Do you do A/G or extract beer



I've done an extract so far. Is A/G like above described process? LOL


----------



## Tom

xanxer82 said:


> I've done an extract so far. Is A/G like above described process? LOL



OK extract and kegging. So, next step is A/G which is what I do.


----------



## Redtrk

I wish I were making wine but I can't start a batch that I cannot finish since it could need attention while we are gone on our cruise in September. So I think we'll go for a nice long motorcycle ride to another Winery for a visit.


----------



## NSwiner

Runningwolf said:


> I am thinking of a puppy sandwich. What else to you do with a dog your wife comes home with. Her face was priceless when I called her down to look at the puppy.



OMG thats too cute . Those eyes are saying please tell me he's not serious ,PLEASE !


----------



## NSwiner

Well we are finally going to Spencer's Island ,evertime we planned on going something came up or it rained . Going to have an early Birthday supper for our youngest son while we're there ,tomorrow's his real birthday .I have to make a chocolate cake with boiled icing tomorrow , that what he wants . I tihnk this last week of vacation is going to go by fast .


----------



## Wade E

Runningwolf said:


> I am thinking of a puppy sandwich. What else to you do with a dog your wife comes home with. Her face was priceless when I called her down to look at the puppy.



Holy crap I almost pissed in my pants! Okay I did but dont tell anyone.That my friend is a very cute puppy and you are just sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  He does look pretty comfortable though!


----------



## countrygirl

final additives to skeeter pee...going to get some groceries, eat some sopa de pollo for lunch, come back home for some old fashioned bbq for supper from fancy farm picnic...anyone ever heard of the famous fancy farm picnic? just google it or fancyfarm.net
this is the closest town to me and my address...


----------



## jtstar

NSwiner said:


> Well we are finally going to Spencer's Island ,evertime we planned on going something came up or it rained . Going to have an early Birthday supper for our youngest son while we're there ,tomorrow's his real birthday .I have to make a chocolate cake with boiled icing tomorrow , that what he wants . I tihnk this last week of vacation is going to go by fast .



What is boiled icing


----------



## countrygirl

jtstar said:


> What is boiled icing



jtstar...delicious, lol
my grandmother used to make this for her chocolate cakes...yum yum


----------



## jeepingchick

weeeeeee bit hungover......went to DC last ngiht to a friends unBirthday party.....im gettin to old for 3 hrs sleep..... oh man...now im gettin ready to go to the neighbors and help her put in the deck.......im REALLY to old for maunal labor in 95 degree heat while hung over 


please someone shoot me...quick...just the toe...i gotta get outta doing the deck !


----------



## countrygirl

jeepingchick said:


> weeeeeee bit hungover......went to DC last ngiht to a friends unBirthday party.....im gettin to old for 3 hrs sleep..... oh man...now im gettin ready to go to the neighbors and help her put in the deck.......im REALLY to old for maunal labor in 95 degree heat while hung over
> 
> 
> please someone shoot me...quick...just the toe...i gotta get outta doing the deck !



how'd u get outta the corner?


----------



## ffemt128

countrygirl said:


> how'd u get outta the corner?



Ouch, that one hurt.... Probably not as bad as Nikki is hurting today though. Have another and you'll feel better...


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Finally bottled my first batch of blackberry from this year. I have to admit that I like it and can't wait till next year to see how time does it.
I had about a 3/4 bottle left over from bottling, so of course you know what happens to it....
Yep, sampled it all by myself.


----------



## jeepingchick

ffemt128 said:


> Ouch, that one hurt.... Probably not as bad as Nikki is hurting today though. Have another and you'll feel better...



oh no...today is a WATER ONLY day...i was NOT a responsible drunk..im done with the deck , were outta freaking wood...ive submited all class work for the week..im gonna go curl up in my corner please do not disturb......


----------



## Tom

Just got back from my Wine Club Pool Party. Tasted a very nice mulberry wine and a Raspberry tea wine.


----------



## countrygirl

Tom said:


> Just got back from my Wine Club Pool Party. Tasted a very nice mulberry wine and a Raspberry tea wine.



wine club...pool party...now that sounds like a great combo


----------



## Tom

Yep only difference is less clothes and plastic wine glasses. LOL


----------



## Wade E

Just finally figured out and set up the Vendors list link page.


----------



## ffemt128

Today after a nice long ride (60 miles) and a visit to see my MIL in the hospital, my neices called to see if we wanted to come up and go swimming at the pool they life guard at. We did. It was a very pleasant afternoon. Tonight we had a community service (fire, police, council, public works, pool staff, you get the picture) pool party/picnic. It was a very nice evening. 

Now I'm sitting here enjoying a glass of Black Berry Cabernet anf getting ready to turn in for the evening.


----------



## jtstar

countrygirl said:


> jtstar...delicious, lol
> my grandmother used to make this for her chocolate cakes...yum yum



I just got to ask how do you make it


----------



## countrygirl

jtstar said:


> I just got to ask how do you make it



jt, i'll post in cooking/recipe section...think fudge that won't set up.


----------



## NSwiner

jtstar said:


> What is boiled icing



First off it's delicious . You boil brown sugar and water until it becomes stringy then you take it off the stove and add vanilla flavour then add that to egg whites you have whipped and made nice & fluffy . Beat a couple minutes then you have the best icing ever invented .



We had a great day at Spencer's Island yesterday .while we were there we found out threstaraunt we wanted to buy there has come down $47,000 in price because it's not listed with and agent anymore . Now if I could talk my FIL into investing with us and giving us the down payment . I just felt so at home and relaxed there .The best part in the living area upstairs there's room to make wine  . Youngest son said we should sell the house and move out there but then I don't know what I would do in the winter .


----------



## countrygirl

oooh, darlene, your recipe is different, but i bet the brown sugar makes it awesome...all this talk makes me want a mississippi mud cake...


----------



## xanxer82

Going to pick up 5 five gallon carboys. Even at $100 for the lot, it's cheaper than having them shipped.


----------



## Julie

ate supper, then headed for the pool, now sitting on the deck, cruising the net and drinking DAN'S LAST BOTTLE OF SKEETER PEE. I'm going to have to crack into mine now that I have drank all of his that he left here.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> ate supper, then headed for the pool, now sitting on the deck, cruising the net and drinking DAN'S LAST BOTTLE OF SKEETER PEE. I'm going to have to crack into mine now that I have drank all of his that he left here.



I will give you more Saturday. I have found the ultimate mix for it now. I made a cranberry last year for blending and purposly left it tart. The cranberry and skeeter pee mixed 50/50 are awesome. I'll have it out for you!


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> I will give you more Saturday. I have found the ultimate mix for it now. I made a cranberry last year for blending and purposly left it tart. The cranberry and skeeter pee mixed 50/50 are awesome. I'll have it out for you!



  Yeah baby!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Yeah baby!



When Walkers open back up, Cranberry is on my list for at least 6 gallon for blending purposes. When it is finished I will do a skeeter pee, blend the two and bottle. Can't wait till September as that is just one of a bunch I want to get from them. Anyone ever try Diamond wine? I tried a diamond/niagara that was pretty good.


----------



## rodo

Yeah, Diamond is great!


----------



## Julie

I have had diamond before, I had it as a sweet wine and it is really good. If they have a diamond I'm putting that on my list.


----------



## xanxer82

Had dinner at mom's house. Chris is leaving for the Navy tomorrow. Chris is my youngest brother's friend and our "adopted" brother that's been living with my family for a few years.
So I got home and built an iso for an ubuntu install and turned a thumbdrive into a bootable installation disk. I'm teaching my seniors at the day program how to put a machine together. Most of the clients there have physical disabilites and are of a sound mind, it's a big difference than what I do on the weekend.


----------



## Wade E

I didnt know Walkers was closd and just waiting for them to reply back with when they will have more Rhubarb! I will grab 1 of those and probably one other and have them shipped here.


----------



## Runningwolf

Walker's close for July/August for walk ins. I am not sure about mail order. My list keeps growing and growing. I'm glad they are only an hour away. Julie if you guys from Pittsburgh want to car pool up here this fall we could arrange something. We drive right through the wine country on the way up there.


----------



## xanxer82

What about us Marylanders? 
Guess we're stuck with mail/online ordering.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Walker's close for July/August for walk ins. I am not sure about mail order. My list keeps growing and growing. I'm glad they are only an hour away. Julie if you guys from Pittsburgh want to car pool up here this fall we could arrange something. We drive right through the wine country on the way up there.



that sounds like a good plan to me


----------



## Wade E

Forgot to mention that today the company I work for said they are giving back 1/2 of what they took away from us about a year ago and may give back the other 1/2 in the beginning of Oct. if buisiness keeps up. Maybe at the start of the new year they will give back vacations, I freaking need one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom

Well thats [email protected]@D news !!


----------



## jeepingchick

wade thats fantastic!!!! how could you forget to mention that?!?!? LOL! congrats man! 

beena chill day for me, water my friends plants (they are out of town) going to BWI to pick em up tomorrow, shuold be my last drive for awhile! YAY! i went and bought Ky a new pair of shoes and a sweater for school. got some thread for my newest wuilt and a new pair of aplique scisors, my old pair were KILLING my hands, id get one freaking cutout done and be near tears ...stupid arthritis! hope these new scissors will be a bit better...hope i can get 2 done before the whining starts LOL! oh well, itll be a cute quilt right? RIGHT!


----------



## xanxer82

Congrats Wade. Now you'll be making more wine! haha.


----------



## Wade E

Been very busy oer here setting up the forum for advertisers and setting up a Paypal accnt and the vendor link page. Emailed about 45 wine making companies so far!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Forgot to mention that today the company I work for said they are giving back 1/2 of what they took away from us about a year ago and may give back the other 1/2 in the beginning of Oct. if buisiness keeps up. Maybe at the start of the new year they will give back vacations, I freaking need one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thats great news Wade. I was ready to hit the streets with Tom to help you out with some fruit.


----------



## Wade E

Go have another sammie sandwhich you!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Go have another sammie sandwhich you!



LMAO. she's laying on my shoulders watching me and nipping on my ears.


----------



## ffemt128

Here is my thought for the night for all those parents out there.

Next time you see your son or daughter, take them in your arms and hold them. Give them a hug but take the time to hold them extra long. Hold them like it may be the last time you get the chance. Life if full of bumps and wrong turns. In a momenth the child that you take for granted that they will be there to hold could be taken from you. Take the time to tell them you love them and always be there for them.


----------



## NSwiner

jeepingchick said:


> beena chill day for me, water my friends plants (they are out of town) going to BWI to pick em up tomorrow, shuold be my last drive for awhile! YAY! i went and bought Ky a new pair of shoes and a sweater for school. got some thread for my newest wuilt and a new pair of aplique scisors, my old pair were KILLING my hands, id get one freaking cutout done and be near tears ...stupid arthritis! hope these new scissors will be a bit better...hope i can get 2 done before the whining starts LOL! oh well, itll be a cute quilt right? RIGHT!



I started trying Vital 3 a few months ago I can't believe how well it works .Don't get me wrong it doesn't take the arthritis away but it sure helps alot .


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Here is my thought for the night for all those parents out there.
> 
> Next time you see your son or daughter, take them in your arms and hold them. Give them a hug but take the time to hold them extra long. Hold them like it may be the last time you get the chance. Life if full of bumps and wrong turns. In a momenth the child that you take for granted that they will be there to hold could be taken from you. Take the time to tell them you love them and always be there for them.



Nice thought Doug, I know it is rough on you right now with your son overseas.


----------



## jeepingchick

NSwiner said:


> I started trying Vital 3 a few months ago I can't believe how well it works .Don't get me wrong it doesn't take the arthritis away but it sure helps alot .




really?? what is in it? i may have to look into this. im to damn young for all this freaking pain!


----------



## jeepingchick

just highlighted my daughters hair with hawaiian punch....its in the "settin" stage, hope it takes!!! ill have to post pics if it does LOL!


----------



## non-grapenut

in SD visiting my sister. We are going to check out Crooks winery today. The place is so small that we don't even have them on our forum map. It will be interesting to see how a place that started with 5 acres expanded to the largest local winery in Sioux Falls, SD. Will post pictures, guys. Supposedly, their hard apple cider is medal-winning. I also hear the Mennonites (sp?) make a mean hooch here. Havin way too much fun. Their state fair is going on this week, and I wonder if I will find some booths of cheap local honey for mead. Weeee!


----------



## non-grapenut

oh, and my sister has a saskatoon berry bush full of fruit for me to rape. She didn't even know they were edible and made a good wine. I had to show her pics on the internet for identification before she'd believe me. She bought the bush as a decorative plant...how funny! She has a plum tree with tiny red plums that she's letting me pick Friday before we head back to the FL panhandle. I plan on coming up with some kind of sugar plum wine that I hope to be ready in time for the holidays. I know...I will be pushing it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice thought Doug! Today I took Sammie into see my mother at the retirement village. WOW what a chick magnet the puppy is (No Wade the people working there not the elderly ladies).

Dropped my computer off at the shop to get more memory and a new hard drive for the next three days (Damn I would gladly go in myself if I could get those replaced). Working off the DROID for next couple of days.


----------



## ffemt128

I know everyone says remember the 3 P's. Screw the 3 P's, just opened a bottle of my elderberry from the vinter's juice. It's 14.6% abv and since all I drink is wine it was needed.

While I'm here I have to apoligize to the mods who don't want religion on the forum. Please join me as we recite the Lord's Prayer in memory of my 20 y/o nephew.



> Our Father, who art in heaven,
> hallowed be thy name.
> Thy Kingdom come,
> thy will be done,
> on earth as it is in heaven
> Give us this day our daily bread.
> And forgive us our trespasses,
> as we forgive those who trespass against us.
> And lead us not into temptation,
> but deliver us from evil.
> For thine is the kingdom,
> 
> the power and the glory,
> 
> for ever and ever.
> 
> Amen



Rest in Peace Ryan...We love you.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> I know everyone says remember the 3 P's. Screw the 3 P's, just opened a bottle of my elderberry from the vinter's juice. It's 14.6% abv and since all I drink is wine it was needed.
> 
> While I'm here I have to apoligize to the mods who don't want religion on the forum. Please join me as we recite the Lord's Prayer in memory of my 20 y/o nephew.
> 
> 
> 
> Rest in Peace Ryan...We love you.



Doug, 

The mods are aware of the pain you are going through, hope you don't mind I pm'd this afternoon after talking with you. No need to apologize, you earned the right. My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## xanxer82

Sorry about your loss Doug.


----------



## xanxer82

Today I built a computer for about $200 in parts.
I did a workshop with my disabled seniors to show them how to build and use a computer. They were really excited.
Now I'm going to work on either cleaning the house or starting the jalapeño wine.


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> Today I built a computer for about $200 in parts.
> I did a workshop with my disabled seniors to show them how to build and use a computer. They were really excited.
> Now I'm going to work on either cleaning the house or starting the jalapeño wine.



Forget cleaning the house, make that jalapeno wine! You sound much better today, not as stressed as you were yesterday.


----------



## Wade E

Doug, Im very sorry to hear of this and have felt the pain you are in with a very close family member (FIL). Im also sorry it took this long to get on tonight and say this but had a few issues here to resolve nd again tomorrow after work.


----------



## ffemt128

Thank you all for understanding


----------



## xanxer82

Yeah I'm doing better. Not looking forward to this weekend.


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> Yeah I'm doing better. Not looking forward to this weekend.



Just remember you might have a light at the end of the tunnel don't rush to it. You have had to handle these guys this long and have done a fanastic job, one day at a time and good luck on your interview.

Oh before I forget, if you don't open that elderberry in October, I'm driving down there to open it for you. For crying out loud


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug we talked already on the phone but if you need anything you got my number. Hang in there buddy!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Oh before I forget, if you don't open that elderberry in October, I'm driving down there to open it for you. For crying out loud



You mean if I would have waited til October to open the elderberry you gave us, we would have been blessed with your and Mike's company? Damn, I should have waited. You guys have an open invitation here anytime. I might even open a bottle of 4 month olf wine for you. (wait, that's the cause of this taking me forever to type this little message(whoo put the f next to the g and the d next to the s?))

Seriously, if you're ever in the Burgh, give us a ring, Dinner at our house. Oh, you don't enven need to bring an opener or wine.


p.s. you guys on the forum ar the best!!!!!!


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> You mean if I would have waited til October to open the elderberry you gave us, we would have been blessed with your and Mike's company? Damn, I should have waited. You guys have an open invitation here anytime. I might even open a bottle of 4 month olf wine for you. (wait, that's the cause of this taking me forever to type this little message(whoo put the f next to the g and the d next to the s?))
> 
> Seriously, if you're ever in the Burgh, give us a ring, Dinner at our house. Oh, you don't enven need to bring an opener or wine.
> 
> 
> p.s. you guys on the forum ar the best!!!!!!



lol, you know we are going to have to get together to compare elderberry wine! I still would like to see anyone who can get together for some winery visits.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> lol, you know we are going to have to get together to compare elderberry wine! I still would like to see anyone who can get together for some winery visits.



Julie my dear, there are so many wineries between my house and Walkers you guys won't be ableto walk by the time you get there. Doug promised me a few more primaries so that means even more juice.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Julie my dear, there are so many wineries between my house and Walkers you guys won't be ableto walk by the time you get there. Doug promised me a few more primaries so that means even more juice.



Well we are still planning on coming up this fall for walkers and whatever. Holy cow I can't believe I said that


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Well we are still planning on coming up this fall for whatever.



Lets keep this stuff in pm's. Do you have to be the first mod I give a warning to LMAO


----------



## xanxer82

Both of you to the corners


----------



## rodo

Doug 
Jeannie and I are so sorry for your families loss.


----------



## Tom

ffemt128 said:


> Thank you all for understanding



Doug, as Julie said us mods are up to date on your situation.
Sorry for you loss. 
Remember to say "I love you" at every chance. I know my Mom's health is declining. We (family) say it all the time to each other.


----------



## ffemt128

I'm game for a winery visits. COuld be an interesting trip


----------



## countrygirl

working...hoping 3 gallon carboy comes in...did i remember to buy more airlocks? nooooo


----------



## jeepingchick

just realized a friend from facbooks games , that i thought i never knew at all...well she actually got two of rainbows (my dog) pups from the first litter! it was so exciteing to see my grandpupies doing well all happy and healthy!! they look JUST like momma and daddy to! small world yall! and im so happy im about to burst! 

and yes Rainbow is a BLACK lab LOL! never let your 4 year old girl name the dog LMAO!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Took the truck to the shop, blew a brake line over the weekend and it wasn't somewhere that I wanted to deal with fixing it myself. Boy was that a fun 1/2 mile trip with little to no brakes. Had my son drive in front of me incase I needed a crash car.

Going to get some of my nephew's belongings this afternoon with my brother in law.

Getting ready mentally for a few days of living h*ll.


----------



## jeepingchick

doug, im not aware of whats going on but i can tell your in pain so you have my sympathies! (((HUGS)) for you and your family.


----------



## Julie

Board meeting tonight, I sooooooo hope this won't take long.


----------



## ffemt128

I'm not attending the council meeting tonight due to the events of the week. 

I'm in the process of steaming some strawberries for an fpac for my strawberry wine. I back sweetened some and it needed more berry flavor. Doing that now. Will add after it cools. Working from home tomorrow. If I had more sugar I would steam more berries and start a 6 gallon batch of elderberry wine to go with the 3 gallon I started last week. Oh what to do.


----------



## xanxer82

I had my interview. I think I did well. Lets hope the bosses think so.


----------



## countrygirl

jeepingchick said:


> and yes Rainbow is a BLACK lab LOL! never let your 4 year old girl name the dog LMAO!!!



hahaha,rof, my black lab mix is ruby...nothn red bout her lolol


----------



## Wade E

Got my bi weekly spine shot and then made some calls for more sponsers. It seems so far lots of my emails have not made it through to these companies as I suspected and probably ended up in their Spam box.


----------



## xanxer82

Started the Jalapeno wine. I used about 15 or so jalepenos seeds included. 1 lb of golden raisins 1 and 1/2 tsp of of acide blen. 1/8 tsp of tannin. 1/4 tsp of yeast nutrient. Sugar to brix of 25. Using lavlin ec-1118.


----------



## Runningwolf

Got five pounds of Guitard chocolate wafers in the mail today. This chocolate is bitter sweet and contains 75% cocoa. It will be infused with cherry wine this fall and also Vidal ice wine.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Got five pounds of Guitard chocolate wafers in the mail today. This chocolate is bitter sweet and contains 75% cocoa. It will be infused with cherry wine this fall and also Vidal ice wine.



where did you get this?


----------



## Runningwolf

cant tell ya. secret stuff




Let me go look it up on the package. Not having my computer sucks


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie I got it from Chocosphere. I also got some chocolate syrup we tried tonight on ice cream. Yummy!

I got the "Coucher du Soleil" 72% Blended Premium Cocoa Bittersweet Dark Chocolate Wafers

This past spring I used a dark burgandy chocolate I bought locally the contained 55% cocoa. I had to buy that in block form. The wafers are a lot easier.


----------



## AndyL

Cleaning...

Some dumbarse racked some skeeter pee yesterday into carboys... Well - guess it wasn't quite far enough along for that... Gave it a tiny stir...

I get to clean up the ceiling, walls, floor, heater, me...  oi vey


----------



## Runningwolf

AndyL said:


> Cleaning...
> 
> Some dumbarse racked some skeeter pee yesterday into carboys... Well - guess it wasn't quite far enough along for that... Gave it a tiny stir...
> 
> I get to clean up the ceiling, walls, floor, heater, me...  oi vey



Sorry dude but you know these stories are always a lot better to read then to write.


----------



## AndyL

Yup... Oh don't I know it  But i'm willing to bet some of you veterans have had these moments too


----------



## Wade E

Post is no good without pic! Did you take a Hydro reading before racking? Is it fermentation or degassing.


----------



## AndyL

Well I degassed the crap outta it before racking it yesterday 1.020 before racking (strawberry was down to 1.010 - so figured do both at once)

Little late for pictures... other than of the darling wife who's still a little upset I mopped the stipled ceiling  apparently that's not a smart thing either. But it sure got the job done quick


----------



## Wade E

Why are you degassing a fermenting wine?


----------



## ffemt128

xanxer82 said:


> I had my interview. I think I did well. Lets hope the bosses think so.



Good luck Dan.


----------



## AndyL

Wade E said:


> Why are you degassing a fermenting wine?


I call it whipping in air - andy style


----------



## ffemt128

AndyL said:


> Well I degassed the crap outta it before racking it yesterday 1.020 before racking (strawberry was down to 1.010 - so figured do both at once)
> 
> Little late for pictures... other than of the darling wife who's still a little upset I mopped the stipled ceiling  apparently that's not a smart thing either. But it sure got the job done quick



Damn, pictures would have been great. I never take pics of my F-Ups either. I've had some doozies, not while making wine though.


----------



## jeepingchick

oh man...tornado warning in Delaware are very diferent than warning when i was in Arkansas...in arkansas it went "tornado warning , u know what to do" and on with regulaglry scheduled programing...HERE!!! OH MAN! the entire news station takes over and keeps talking about being calm this and taking cover that and dont go to work stay home not safe to drive ROFLMAO!!!!! im very amused......


----------



## JohnT

jeepingchick said:


> oh man...tornado warning in Delaware are very diferent than warning when i was in Arkansas...in arkansas it went "tornado warning , u know what to do" and on with regulaglry scheduled programing...HERE!!! OH MAN! the entire news station takes over and keeps talking about being calm this and taking cover that and dont go to work stay home not safe to drive ROFLMAO!!!!! im very amused......



Sort of how I feel when a snow storm hits the south. Up here, snow is an afterthought .....

("by the way, the forecast calls for 14 inches of snow <Yawn>... In other news, a cat was rescued from a tree. Let's go to our on site reporter Trish....") 

... But they seem to go nuts when it hits below DC.


----------



## non-grapenut

Crooks winery in Crooks, SD was closed when we drove up...found another local winery called the Strawbale Winery in Renner, SD. Proved to be a real interesting tasting. Bought some jalapeno wine as well as a local white a red grape gris. Bonnie, the vintner, gave me a tour of their 'back room' and I was just salivating. She and her husband showed me the better bottles they started with, graduating to 500 gallon containers to the 1500 gal vats. Never had a Buffalo berry...the wine smelled like mums, was crystal clear and semi-sweet. Their elderberry had a bit of spice undertone, aged 6 years. We made out cheap: $5/tasting 5 of their wines with an etched, complimentary wine glass as a souvenier.


----------



## ffemt128

Just got done painting my 3 y/o fingernails and toenails. Each hand and foot is a different color.


----------



## AndyL

ffemt128 said:


> Just got done painting my 3 y/o fingernails and toenails. Each hand and foot is a different color.


LOL that was part of my weekend fun (other than her and her friend trying to put me in the hospital; both tackled me while I was sitting on the stairs (I didn't spill my glass of wine though!) put my back out for the weekend. 

Except we only hand pink n purple - so it was alternating fingers/toes...

Today - I'm beating my head against the wall at work. I love vacation season...


----------



## ffemt128

AndyL said:


> LOL that was part of my weekend fun (other than her and her friend trying to put me in the hospital; both tackled me while I was sitting on the stairs (I didn't spill my glass of wine though!) put my back out for the weekend.
> 
> Except we only hand pink n purple - so it was alternating fingers/toes...
> 
> Today - I'm beating my head against the wall at work. I love vacation season...



And we wonder why women can be so difficult at times. It's because us fathers spoil them from the start and they come to expect if from BF and hubbies. (just kidding ladies) We do spoil our girls though, no doubt about it.


----------



## ffemt128

I'll be going in morning to pick more elderberries. I think I'll clean ou tthe one bush tomorrow. I did locate another one last weekend that looked promising. I'll check that in the am also. Hoping for 10 lbs tomorrow but will be happy with 5 or 6. That will take me to close to 70 collected soo far and 60 sill in the freezer if I can get 6-10 more.


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> oh man...tornado warning in Delaware are very diferent than warning when i was in Arkansas...in arkansas it went "tornado warning , u know what to do" and on with regulaglry scheduled programing...HERE!!! OH MAN! the entire news station takes over and keeps talking about being calm this and taking cover that and dont go to work stay home not safe to drive ROFLMAO!!!!! im very amused......



lmao, yea, since we don't get much on the way of tornados in the east, our news people are pretty anal about it.


----------



## xanxer82

At job two (non county) of the day. Staying late to save an hour of vacation.
Going to stir the jalapeño wine when I get home.


----------



## Runningwolf

Finally got my computer back. Bigger and badder then ever.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Finally got my computer back. Bigger and badder then ever.



You know we don't need you with anything that is badder


----------



## Runningwolf

YUMMMMM Eating a nice dish of triple vanilla ice cream with Guitards chocolate syrup!


----------



## Wade E

Nothing like some more Ram to start your morning huh Dan!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Nothing like some more Ram to start your morning huh Dan!



yup all of that and a new hard drive also. Things gettin older is a *****!


----------



## AndyL

Mmmm new computer... don't get me started - having to run a ubuntu live cd at the moment due to hard drive controller failure on this damn laptop; gotta wait for these back to school sales to get going on laptops  (I have mostly scottish blood in me... wife tells me I'm worse than her father (irishman) )

Wife had a surprise waiting for me when I got home... Prestige brand wine kit - Australian Shiraz. Well that got that empty primary filled again.


----------



## Tom

Getting ready to make 10 gallons of a Celis White Beer Clone.


----------



## rodo

> YUMMMMM Eating a nice dish of triple vanilla ice cream with Guitards chocolate syrup!


 
I'm bringing you something else tomorrow to to put in that ice cream (you better hide a few for later).


----------



## Runningwolf

hummm??? Are you stopping at the wineries before coming here? An opportunity to pick up bottles. If you need some let me know and I'll tell you which winery to go to to get them.


----------



## rodo

> hummm??? Are you stopping at the wineries before coming here? An opportunity to pick up bottles. If you need some let me know and I'll tell you which winery to go to to get them.


 
Yep but not for bottles, this is somthing from Jeannie's kitchen.


----------



## Runningwolf

rodo said:


> Yep but not for bottles, this is somthing from Jeannie's kitchen.



Turkey bites?


----------



## rodo

> Turkey bites?


 
In vanilla ice cream???? really???


----------



## DragonsLair

ffemt128 said:


> I'll be going in morning to pick more elderberries. I think I'll clean ou tthe one bush tomorrow. I did locate another one last weekend that looked promising. I'll check that in the am also. Hoping for 10 lbs tomorrow but will be happy with 5 or 6. That will take me to close to 70 collected soo far and 60 sill in the freezer if I can get 6-10 more.



Seems rather early for elderberries. At least here in the PNW. I usually pick mine during hunting season. Up before dawn tracking deer. If you don't see anything by 10 AM they have bedded down so I spend the rest of the day picking elderberries and rosehips.


----------



## countrygirl

i am up waaay too early for a sat. i see a nap in my future


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Way too early????
4 am is when my internal alarm clock goes off every morning and I just can't seem to reset it!
It was nice when work was really steady,,,
Years back it was nice,,, roll over and cuddle and the wife say "hey baby!!"
Now it's "are you kidding??!!"


----------



## countrygirl

myakkagldwngr said:


> Way too early????
> 4 am is when my internal alarm clock goes off every morning and I just can't seem to reset it!
> It was nice when work was really steady,,,
> Years back it was nice,,, roll over and cuddle and the wife say "hey baby!!"
> Now it's "are you kidding??!!"



waahhaa...
i used to be able to get up early...when did it change, lol lol


----------



## Wade E

Yeah, thats too early for me. Usually about 6:10 for me. Gonna go give blood soon and then pick up more empty bottles from a freind and the dump. That should be enough for me for quite some time.


----------



## ffemt128

DragonsLair said:


> Seems rather early for elderberries. At least here in the PNW. I usually pick mine during hunting season. Up before dawn tracking deer. If you don't see anything by 10 AM they have bedded down so I spend the rest of the day picking elderberries and rosehips.



I got another 5 lbs from the close bush, birds seem have gooten the others. Still checking on them. Today's 5 lbs will bring my total picked so far to I think 69 lbs. I'm happy with that. I have a 3 gallon batch made from 11 lbs going now. After the funeral stuff is all over this week I'll start another batch.

Everyone have fun at Dan's that are going. Be safe.


----------



## Wade E

I will hopefully start picking ome elderberries tomorrow as they are ready here but I just have too much to do today as I still have pver 100 bottles in my kitchen from last week and will be picking up a bunch more today and if I dont get them out of here the wife will kill me. She has been very nice and hasnt even said anything about these 10 cases of nasty dirty bottles sitting right in our kitchen and that my friends is love cause even Im bitching at myself for doing this but my back just hasnt been up to it with all the work weve had now. I even have to work tomorrow!!!!!!!


----------



## Mud

I've got about 30 lbs of elderberries in the freezer. Picked another 12 gallons of screens yesterday and started cleaning them last night. 9 gallons to go. Should make for 50# total.

Last year I mainly picked off just 2 bushes and cleaned the berries while waiting for my son to get off the bus. This year those plants have already ripened and school doesn't start for another week.


----------



## xanxer82

Working at the tough house again but only until 12 then it's off to the family BBQ.
Not looking forward to being here again tomorrow.
Hopefully I get a call about the new job next week and I can leave.
I can definitely see how people get burnt out from this unit.


----------



## NSwiner

Off to a family BBQ ,taking some skeeter pee with us oh & maybe a couple other wines for them to sample .


----------



## DragonsLair

countrygirl said:


> i am up waaay too early for a sat. i see a nap in my future



I feel that way every day. But Lady Liberty is a jealous mistress and is about the only thing that will drag me out before the crack of noon. Then once a month she demands her pound of flesh in exchange for a little safety and security, which I am glad to give so you all can sleep in peace at nite. This just happens to be that weekend. 

As to the elderberry pickers, you need to get crackin'! Last year we picked 100#'s which yielded 3 cases of 500ml bottles of port. This year I plan to get enough to make a 40 gallon batch. I'm thinking about 400#'s.


----------



## deboard

Went over to Equus Run winery today, about 15 minutes from my house, and picked up my cellar club selections. I like these guys, they make pretty good wine, and have an absolutely beautiful winery. The selections I picked were a cab franc, a merlot they made especially for the World Equestrian Games (at least something good has to come out of it), and a late harvest merlot that they made for members only. The last is a port style wine that I thought was awesome. 

After that, I came home and bottled my Blackberry Pinot Noir, and made some salsa from the overflow of garden tomatoes I have.


----------



## countrygirl

deboard said:


> Went over to Equus Run winery today, about 15 minutes from my house, and picked up my cellar club selections. I like these guys, they make pretty good wine, and have an absolutely beautiful winery. The selections I picked were a cab franc, a merlot they made especially for the World Equestrian Games (at least something good has to come out of it), and a late harvest merlot that they made for members only. The last is a port style wine that I thought was awesome.
> 
> After that, I came home and bottled my Blackberry Pinot Noir, and made some salsa from the overflow of garden tomatoes I have.



sounds awesome deboard. i haven't checked out equus run...will check them out on internet. was thinking about going to bourbon festival next month and checking out the wineries in that area at the same time.


----------



## deboard

They are very close to a few distilleries, Labrot & Graham (who makes Woodford Reserve) is in the same county, and the next county to the west is where a lot of big distilleries like Wild Turkey, Buffalo Trace, and Four Roses are located. There are quite a few wineries around the same area too so you can make a mix of it if you like.


----------



## Tom

Just started a 10 gallon batch of all grain Celis White clone (BEER)


----------



## rodo

While at Runningwolf's party yesterday I met his friend and fellow wine maker Bill who told me he was trying to downsize his winemaking opperation from what was about 100 carboys. He offerd me 3-5 gallon carboys for $50.00, so before we started home today we swung by his place. To sweeten up the deal I left with 3 bottels of his wine.

For those who like pictures


----------



## countrygirl

deboard said:


> They are very close to a few distilleries, Labrot & Graham (who makes Woodford Reserve) is in the same county, and the next county to the west is where a lot of big distilleries like Wild Turkey, Buffalo Trace, and Four Roses are located. There are quite a few wineries around the same area too so you can make a mix of it if you like.


ooh, deboard, woodford is my favorite! i recently read something...online or an article? about a winery in that area using woodford barrels to age wine. i look forward to trying that!


----------



## Wade E

I dont know Tom, it might be close there huh? I had to work a full day today and then try to play catch up with cleaning and delabeling bottles, I didnt win but did get 5 cases done before I gave up. I have another 5 to do before next weekend cause the dump will have 2 weeks worth for me then and I wont need any for some time. I also have to start picking elderberries immediately as they are very ripe here but just havent had the time to do it with work being very busy now and doctor appnts. I freakin need a vacation!!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128

rodo said:


> While at Runningwolf's party yesterday I met his friend and fellow wine maker Bill who told me he was trying to downsize his winemaking opperation from what was about 100 carboys. He offerd me 3-5 gallon carboys for $50.00, so before we started home today we swung by his place. To sweeten up the deal I left with 3 bottels of his wine.
> 
> For those who like pictures
> 
> View attachment 1177
> 
> 
> View attachment 1178



Damn, I'm impressed. I wish I had that to downsize from that.


----------



## jtstar

So far I have gotten twenty pounds of choke cherries and seven pounds of elderberries in the freezer still have a ways to go before the wild plumes are ready hoping to get enough to make six gallon batch when I finally turn it into wine.


----------



## ffemt128

Actually, I'm depressed from that but also today was the viewing for my nephew who passed away on Tuesday. Ryan was not only a nephew but a friend. He was 20 years old, a year younger my youngest son who is serving in Afghanistan and cannot be here for his funeral. I know Ryan will be OK because he will be be burried next to my first wife who passed away 17 years ago. Joyce will always watch over Ryan as she has watched over myself and our 3 children Michael, Joshua, and Rebekah. I know Ryan is in a better place and I will continue to pray for my Sister, and her living children Alexi and Brittany as well as their brother Shawn. Shawn, though not related by blood is always and will always be welcome in my home.

God Bless you, 
Ryan David Kroh
July 6, 1990 - August 10, 2010

Ryan David, 

I Raise this class of wine to toast your memory and as a prayer to all those who are helped and granted a second chance at life, love and happiness as result of receiving your organs. 

Ryan, you were a big cuddly teddly bear as a person and you will not be forgotten. 

Ryan, I love you.



(damn, I'm a wreck)


----------



## misskimmie

Posting questions about my 1st batch of BB wine. lol! I am also sipping a glass of jug wine I bought so I use the jug in future winemaking AND I am pressure canning Roasted Tomato Soup made with heirloom yellow tomatoes (some yellow) and garlic.


----------



## NSwiner

Doug what happened to your nephew was it an accident or was he sick ? It's so sad to lose anyone but he was so young .


----------



## NSwiner

rodo said:


> While at Runningwolf's party yesterday I met his friend and fellow wine maker Bill who told me he was trying to downsize his winemaking opperation from what was about 100 carboys. He offerd me 3-5 gallon carboys for $50.00, so before we started home today we swung by his place. To sweeten up the deal I left with 3 bottels of his wine.
> 
> For those who like pictures
> 
> View attachment 1177
> 
> 
> View attachment 1178





I think he needs to start bottling some of that wine .


----------



## non-grapenut

Sorry, Doug. It's so hard for us left behind. You are in my prayers.
Lynn



ffemt128 said:


> Actually, I'm depressed from that but also today was the viewing for my nephew who passed away on Tuesday. Ryan was not only a nephew but a friend. He was 20 years old, a year younger my youngest son who is serving in Afghanistan and cannot be here for his funeral. I know Ryan will be OK because he will be be burried next to my first wife who passed away 17 years ago. Joyce will always watch over Ryan as she has watched over myself and our 3 children Michael, Joshua, and Rebekah. I know Ryan is in a better place and I will continue to pray for my Sister, and her living children Alexi and Brittany as well as their brother Shawn. Shawn, though not related by blood is always and will always be welcome in my home.
> 
> God Bless you,
> Ryan David Kroh
> July 6, 1990 - August 10, 2010
> 
> Ryan David,
> 
> I Raise this class of wine to toast your memory and as a prayer to all those who are helped and granted a second chance at life, love and happiness as result of receiving your organs.
> 
> Ryan, you were a big cuddly teddly bear as a person and you will not be forgotten.
> 
> Ryan, I love you.
> 
> 
> 
> (damn, I'm a wreck)


----------



## non-grapenut

Just got back from SD 'wine country'....their glacier earth produces some amazing grapes. Enjoy the pics:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=4050&id=100001413304747&l=32a7465c9b


----------



## jeepingchick

Aw doug im so sorry and wish i ahd words of comfort for you. i can never think of good things to say. so just know you and your fam are in my thought and prayers and (((((((HUGS)))))) are being sent your way


----------



## Mud

Cleaning more elderberries today. There are 60# in the freezer and another 5# worth to be cleaned on the porch. Original goal was 120# (20 gallons of berries), but the hours already consumed have thoroughly daunted my ambitious spirit. 

The missus will be happy to know the madness is subsiding and efforts are being scaled back. 80# and I'm out.

-well and truly daunted Mud


----------



## mxsteve625

Well I was going to talk about the blueberry picking fiasco I just came from, but after reading Doug's post the one pound picked in an hour and a half IS NO BIG DEAL.

Doug I too lost a favorite nephew at 18 years of age (just graduated from HS)due to brain cancer. It is still extremely hard to get over at times. He was a good kid.

You know they say "only the good die young".

Steve


----------



## AndyL

Pulling my hair (ok what few strands I have left) out... Trying to deal with realtors, mortgage brokers etc; Now I remember why I hate change, so many phone calls, so much to figure out, so many headaches... 

Oh and the real fun - since its a fixer upper, gotta figure out a budget for all that stuff we want to do too...


----------



## xanxer82

My phone was running slow and I've wanted a new one for a bit. So I went to the store and ordered the new iphone 4.


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> My phone was running slow and I've wanted a new one for a bit. So I went to the store and ordered the new iphone 4.



I'm looking at getting that around Christmas, do you know if that fixed the antenna issue, besides putting a cover on it.


----------



## millwright01

Racked my COSTCO experiment and started degassing my Syrah.


----------



## countrygirl

xanxer82 said:


> My phone was running slow and I've wanted a new one for a bit. So I went to the store and ordered the new iphone 4.


i gotta get a new one, too. i kinda dread it...i don't know enough to know what i want
i want it to call when i dial, ring when someone calls, get 911 in an emergency and text easy when we're all out and about on the farm...that's it


----------



## Runningwolf

countrygirl said:


> i want it to call when i dial, ring when someone calls, get 911 in an emergency and text easy when we're all out and about on the farm...that's it



Geesh you want so much, why don't you just get the one that degsses wine too!


----------



## Dugger

Finally got around to bottling my RQ Barbaresco from last year ( started in Dec) and it is one good wine! If it gets any better, and it should, it will be an outstanding one. Gonna be hard not to drink it now!!


----------



## Wade E

Yep, the RQ wines are all good IMO!


----------



## ffemt128

It's good to be back at work....


----------



## jeepingchick

Ive got my seconde interview today....only took over a month for them to call me back!! i thought they had filled it by now, but nope my phone rings at 730 this morn (i THINK that was the time all i know is i was asleep) so they want me to come in TODAY AS SOON AS POSSIBLE! ....ummmmm ok! told em id be there at 1. then ran in search of my slacks and a nice top that covers the ink LMAO!!! threw them in the wash cuz u know they were dirty ! so now im just gettin the pre interview jitters.......i HATE interviews!


----------



## ffemt128

jeepingchick said:


> Ive got my seconde interview today....only took over a month for them to call me back!! i thought they had filled it by now, but nope my phone rings at 730 this morn (i THINK that was the time all i know is i was asleep) so they want me to come in TODAY AS SOON AS POSSIBLE! ....ummmmm ok! told em id be there at 1. then ran in search of my slacks and a nice top that covers the ink LMAO!!! threw them in the wash cuz u know they were dirty ! so now im just gettin the pre interview jitters.......i HATE interviews!



Good luck.....


----------



## countrygirl

ffemt128 said:


> Good luck.....



ya, good luck nik...keep us posted!
off today, yaaa...gonna clean house, get the oil changed, play with the dogs, water the landscaping...goodness gracious we still need


----------



## Runningwolf

Good Luck Nikki!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Last day with my daughter and the G-son's. They leave early tomorrow morning to head back to NC.
I hope to bottle some of my strawberry so I can send some with her. I did my second batch of blackberry yesterday. I might even try to get a bottle of Loquat out of the small jug to send that with her too.
It's going to be tough seeing the little ones go home, they are really special to me.
She's leaving one of the puppies she took from us. The hubby decide they just din't need him, so I'll have three Boston Terrier's now, two sisters and their brother.


----------



## NSwiner

jeepingchick said:


> Ive got my seconde interview today....only took over a month for them to call me back!! i thought they had filled it by now, but nope my phone rings at 730 this morn (i THINK that was the time all i know is i was asleep) so they want me to come in TODAY AS SOON AS POSSIBLE! ....ummmmm ok! told em id be there at 1. then ran in search of my slacks and a nice top that covers the ink LMAO!!! threw them in the wash cuz u know they were dirty ! so now im just gettin the pre interview jitters.......i HATE interviews!



So how did you make out with your interview ? I'm sure it went fine . Today I'm feeling the effects of to much wine last night ,oh well it all good . I have a Doc appointment later on today maybe I should ask him if he has a cure for it ,besides don't drink .


----------



## PPBart

Getting ready for road trip tomorrow! One of my other favorite activities is motorcycling, especially road trips on my Harley with a few friends. Tomorrow AM we leave for Sturgis South Rally in Sturgis, MS (did not have time to go to real Sturgis in SD this year). Normally it would be an easy day's ride (about 300 miles) but the weather is really crappy now, looks like we'll be in rain most of the way. Scheduled to return home Sunday; forecast doesn't improve much thru the week(!)

Got a few last minute tasks in wine shop. Mainly I have to decide what to do with my latest (2nd) batch of Pee. It's still in primary, foaming a lot but the SG is dropping very slowly -- just down to 1.05 this morning. Options are to whip it good, snap on the primary top and add an airlock; or, whip it good, rack into an oversize carboy and add an airlock. Since I've got a class to go to tonight then load an final prep the bike, I've got to do something with it by mid-afternoon.


----------



## non-grapenut

Wondering if alcohol kills salmonella when using raw egg whites as finings...hmmm.


----------



## AndyL

Today... I'm cursing and swearing... 

We were about to put an offer in on a house yesterday; but I wanted to have an inspector take a look at some foundation oddities (1910 house, old style stone foundation, which was later excavated for a basement with block walls). Well, someone bought it, certified cheque to the selling realtor - sight unseen while the foundation guy is out there with us... 

There goes a nice chunk of $ - running foundation experts an hour out of town is cheap y'know. What the heck happened to flat real estate market?



On the bright side however, after just receiving the foundation guys report... Repairs required are nearly the same as the list price...


----------



## Mud

Cleaning elderberries while waiting for a call back. I ordered the wrong number of knives for my jointer and came up 1 short while trying to switch them out. <facepalm> Hopefully the guy who made the knives can get another done for tomorrow AM.

Got 55-60# of elderberries in the freezer and 10# worth still to go in this bucket. 

My wife and I had similar situation on the house. One of the foundation walls was buckled, so we wanted a contractor to look at it. Someone else put half down via cashier's check while I was making the appointment. 

We ended up with a nicer property, but this house needs work. It might have worked in my family's favor, but not in mine personally. 

-Mudster Fix-it


----------



## Tom

Just Kegged (2) my Pilsner Urquell (BEER)


----------



## AndyL

Lets put it this way, I'm kinda happy I decided to chase someone down to go look at it - held the wife off from putting in an offer  Offer we would have made after that inspection - well it woulda been a whole lot lower based on the structural issues... And I'll bet you a dollar the average home inspector wouldn't have caught or reported the issue... Even my structural guy started with 'it doesn't look too bad' - but after I started pointing things out - the report says the house is not safe for habitation.


----------



## Green Mountains

I had to be a 'practice dummy' today for my wife and her spa partner for a ninety minute massage training session.

90 minutes....four experienced hands.

If I still smoked I'd light one up.


----------



## xanxer82

Had my second interview today after work. It was a more of a personality interview and a "how would you handel this situation or that situation" kind of deal. 
"How are you with documentation" "how would you handel administrators acting like you don't know anything about direct care practices" When I replied that I have state board of nursing certifications for assisted living and medication administration, they were kind of like "Yeah, I think that would work"...
So now the waiting game... You know how government works...


----------



## jeepingchick

dan, hope u get it!! 

i got a call back after the interview yesterday, they wanted some extra paperwork filled out so i guess thats a good sign....wont know anything till they are done with the interviews but was told that so far im top canidate so that was realy nice to hear!!! 
basicly the job will be mine as long as a more exp person does not come along!! so please hope that only losers come in now LMAO!!!!!! 

the pay is not THAT great but its better than no job at all, and the benifits ROCK! fingers crossed!


----------



## Julie

Green Mountains said:


> I had to be a 'practice dummy' today for my wife and her spa partner for a ninety minute massage training session.
> 
> 90 minutes....four experienced hands.
> 
> If I still smoked I'd light one up.



Wow, what a sacifice, I know it was tough on you but I'm glad to see you were willing to help out.


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> Had my second interview today after work. It was a more of a personality interview and a "how would you handel this situation or that situation" kind of deal.
> "How are you with documentation" "how would you handel administrators acting like you don't know anything about direct care practices" When I replied that I have state board of nursing certifications for assisted living and medication administration, they were kind of like "Yeah, I think that would work"...
> So now the waiting game... You know how government works...





jeepingchick said:


> dan, hope u get it!!
> 
> i got a call back after the interview yesterday, they wanted some extra paperwork filled out so i guess thats a good sign....wont know anything till they are done with the interviews but was told that so far im top canidate so that was realy nice to hear!!!
> basicly the job will be mine as long as a more exp person does not come along!! so please hope that only losers come in now LMAO!!!!!!
> 
> the pay is not THAT great but its better than no job at all, and the benifits ROCK! fingers crossed!



Good Luck to you both, Go Maryland Winers


----------



## xanxer82

Thanks. Nikki, hope you get the job. I'm just afraid of someone with a masters degree or sonething walking in and snagging it up though.. If I get this job, i'm finishing up the bachelors degree. Already have the associates finished.


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> Thanks. Nikki, hope you get the job. I'm just afraid of someone with a masters degree or sonething walking in and snagging it up though.. If I get this job, i'm finishing up the bachelors degree. Already have the associates finished.



Dan is the salary high? Someone with a masters isn't going to come in at ground level and they seem to like you and it would make more financial sense to hire you. In today's market, they are not lookign for some with a masters degree but cost.


----------



## jeepingchick

julie, out in this DelMarVa area, we arnt to picky!! a person with a masters will take an entry level job if it comes to that or Micky Dees... im alsmot done with my associates , and im gonna continue on to a bachlors cuz i cant afford to pay the loans back LMAO!!!! remember payments dont start till 6 months after your done LOL!  Im in the smae boat, please no graduates apply for my job!!!


----------



## xanxer82

The salary isn't huge by any means but there are 4 people in this are competing for every job.
But I think I have a good shot.


----------



## Runningwolf

Green Mountains said:


> I had to be a 'practice dummy' today for my wife and her spa partner for a ninety minute massage training session.
> 
> 90 minutes....four experienced hands.
> 
> If I still smoked I'd light one up.



I'll sit in for the next one! Me thinks you need a break.


----------



## Runningwolf

Bottled a batch of Rhubarb and blended half of it with Srawberry. Also bottled Raspberry White Zinfandel. Printed out labels tonight and will be bottling 80 bottles of ice wine tomorrow.


----------



## xanxer82

Checked on the Jalapeno wine and it's still bubbling away....It's going to be hot!!!


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> Checked on the Jalapeno wine and it's still bubbling away....It's going to be hot!!!



How big of a batch did you make and how many jalapenos did you use


----------



## AndyL

Ok, home, further sampling of the SP needed, yeah, gotta get this back sweetening right...  That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it... But I refuse to explain why there are 4 corked bottles suddenly in the fridge...


----------



## xanxer82

it's one gallon and I used about 15 jalepenos with seeds


----------



## countrygirl

Green Mountains said:


> I had to be a 'practice dummy' today for my wife and her spa partner for a ninety minute massage training session.
> 
> 90 minutes....four experienced hands.
> 
> If I still smoked I'd light one up.



ahh darren, you poor sacrificing soul


----------



## countrygirl

AndyL said:


> Ok, home, further sampling of the SP needed, yeah, gotta get this back sweetening right...  That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it... But I refuse to explain why there are 4 corked bottles suddenly in the fridge...



oh, andy, i had that "little bit" left over and mixed it with 100% blueberry juice after backsweetening...oh, my it was delicious!


----------



## midwestwine

Just got done bottling my skeeter pee and enjoying a bottle of it


----------



## xanxer82

midwestwine said:


> Just got done bottling my skeeter pee and enjoying a bottle of it



I still need to back sweeten and to bottle mine. It's clearing nicely. Just got to figure out how much to back sweeten. I'm thinking 1.04


----------



## sjo

Green Mountains said:


> I had to be a 'practice dummy' today for my wife and her spa partner for a ninety minute massage training session.
> 
> 90 minutes....four experienced hands.
> 
> If I still smoked I'd light one up.



Was it a "happy ending"


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> I still need to back sweeten and to bottle mine. It's clearing nicely. Just got to figure out how much to back sweeten. I'm thinking 1.04



That might be too sweet, mind is sweeten to 1.010 and that has nice sweet taste to it. Maybe you should do 1.020 and taste?


----------



## AndyL

I went to about 1.008 with my SP, used honey to backsweeten (might relabel now as a cold toddy ). Came out a little too nice - goes down WAAAAY to easy as Lon indicated...


----------



## jeepingchick

*****Attention People*********Important Announcement*****

I GOT THE FREAKING JOB!!!!!!!! WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 


yoo may now continue on with your business


----------



## Tom

Guess you will be to rired to be here??

NOT !


----------



## ffemt128

jeepingchick said:


> *****Attention People*********Important Announcement*****
> 
> I GOT THE FREAKING JOB!!!!!!!! WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> yoo may now continue on with your business



Congrats Nikki, it's well deserved I'm sure. Guess you won't be spending much time in the corner now.

Hope everything works out to your benefit...  Heres to you.....


----------



## NSwiner

jeepingchick said:


> *****Attention People*********Important Announcement*****
> 
> I GOT THE FREAKING JOB!!!!!!!! WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> 
> yoo may now continue on with your business



Congrats on the new job  

Well tonight I'm just hanging out with my best friend oh only gets to come visit & have girl time once a year it seems like . Usaully her grandaughters are running around interupting like little ones do for attention or we only have an hour for a quick coffee then one of us has to go . Oh and she just happens to like wine also . It's beautiful evening here so we can sit on the deck .


----------



## non-grapenut

eyes are going cross-eyed working on a mailing database...must...have...wine....nowwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## AndyL

Congratz!

I'm having a fun day... Our fridge froze up solid this morning... Came home to a nasty smell - Just finished defrosting it all out - chasing out all the drain holes... blah blah blah. Stupid whirlpool appliances... 

Knock on the door... Gas man... We've turned your gas off - per request. "What?!" Still trying to figure this one out... Apparently our provider decided that we'd moved - We don't quite know how they came to this conclusion... But instead of sending us something, or calling us... They just decided to shut the gas off. 

And to really make things funny - they sent our last bill to collections since they didn't know our forwarding address!?!? 

Overseas call center - english comprehension is abhorrent... Holy lord tunnering geezus... I'm gonna put on my newfie accent here soon and start having some fun with them... 

I'm getting really tired of this crud - Can't I have a nice day without insanity occuring? I wont even discuss my half day at work...


----------



## DragonsLair

Just got home from work. Planning a nap, then food, then working on the new fence. After that waxing and labeling a few cases of mead. All interspersed with copious amounts Elderberry Port.


----------



## Wade E

Got my newphone today and then went to get a memory card for it and no ones sells them around here so had to oder it off a website. Everyone sells these phones around ere but no one has the memory card for it! Ugggggg!


----------



## xanxer82

Got my iPhone 4 today and I got my NEW JOB. I start September 2nd.


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> Got my iPhone 4 today and I got my NEW JOB. I start September 2nd.


----------



## rodo

> I GOT THE FREAKING JOB!!!!!!!! WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


 


> Got my iPhone 4 today and I got my NEW JOB. I start September 2nd.


 
CONGRADULATIONS Nikki and Dan!!!


----------



## Wade E

Congrats you 2. Andy, this whole month so far has been like that. This is the 3rd phone in about 1 1/2 weeks that Im on now. The first one the speaker went on in 1 week, taliked to AT&T for about an hour and finally they said they would ship us a new phone. After 3 days that came and the liquid indicator dot was off color meaning it had been subject to over heating or water damage so finally I said send us all new phones as my wife wanted the same phone I was going to have so after another 2 hours on the phone they decided to send out a totally different set of phones. they came in and none of the stoes that sell the phones sell and memory cardsfor this phone nor any cell cases or data wires. Like you said Im not even going to get into my work days lately!!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Working and steaming elderberries as we speak. Will run to the store later for sugar.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Doug, depending on how much you need you can get 25# poxes of granulated sugar from GFS at a great price. I tend to go thru it quick so I started buying it there. They have several types of sugar so make sure if you go you get the granulated kind. First aisle on left.


----------



## ffemt128

djrockinsteve said:


> Doug, depending on how much you need you can get 25# poxes of granulated sugar from GFS at a great price. I tend to go thru it quick so I started buying it there. They have several types of sugar so make sure if you go you get the granulated kind. First aisle on left.



We usually grab it at Costco. Won't be going there til later in the weekend though.

I think Costco has the 25 lbs for around $9-$10


----------



## ffemt128

Have the first 9 lbs of Elderberries steamed and have just under a gallon of juice. Working on the remaining 11 lbs now. I think I ended up with more juice from the previous batch of berries I steamed. Had close to 1 1/2 gallons from that. I may end up with 2 gallons total from the 20 lbs which is about correct according to what I saw posted on the WV Elderberry page. 

We'll see.


----------



## AndyL

Picking up more realemon on the way home... Wow that first batch is going quick 

Also sitting around wondering where I went wrong...Here I thought with 2 primaries and 6 carboys... I'd be golden...But doing some racking last night = needing to do some quick turnarounds on carboys...


----------



## non-grapenut

going over to my friend's new house...wine and pizza 2nite. I think that's a good combo.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Spent all day in town with my mother. First of all her first Dr.s appointment since she fell two weeks ago. 
Needless to say,,,,,,
I HATE THE ARROGANCE OF DOCTORS! 
Needless to say, it wasn't a pleasant visit.
The lunch, shopping and the neccesities to get her out of the house for a day. 
It was good to get home, have dinner and open up a bottle. Tonight, I needed a little bit higher ABV than my wine offers.
Self-prescribed anti-depression medication...


----------



## xanxer82

Submitted my resignation at my weekend full time job. Told them I'd substitute enough to keep my certifications.
Since I'll be on vacation next weekend, this is technically my last weekend working.
It's a little scary changing jobs but it's a move forward and a huge salary increase and better benefits , hours and perks.


----------



## countrygirl

xanxer82 said:


> Submitted my resignation at my weekend full time job. Told them I'd substitute enough to keep my certifications.
> Since I'll be on vacation next weekend, this is technically my last weekend working.
> It's a little scary changing jobs but it's a move forward and a huge salary increase and better benefits , hours and perks.



yaaah dan! congrats. i've been blessed and only changed my job 3 times, and that's still within the same institution, in 24 years, but i've learned so much at each "stop", that i can see the good along the way.


----------



## Julie

Jeepfest today, gonna have some fun.


----------



## countrygirl

up early
hubby golfing
me and teen son gonna help my dad move some stuff...


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I'm starting to go absolutely crazy..
My daughter and G-son's went home Thursday, but left behind the dog they took from us in November. 
Now we have both sisters and their brother.
Of course, one of the girls was in the middle of her first heat and he immediately went insane with the thoughts of love. Now the second girl, who is going to be the alpha female of the bunch has decided to get in on the fun.
It's a chore keeping them seperated, and then listening to the barking when they are.
But, I love my Boston Terriers, so I'll survive. I'll just be a little bit crazier from it all!


----------



## xanxer82

At work. Check the jalepeno wine before I left. It's still bubbling but more slowly. I think after it's finished I'll end up with 3/4 of a gallon.
It is hot!!!
Got a call from Midwest saying my frozen pail of Cabernet sauvignon will ship on Monday.


----------



## NSwiner

myakkagldwngr said:


> I'm starting to go absolutely crazy..
> My daughter and G-son's went home Thursday, but left behind the dog they took from us in November.
> Now we have both sisters and their brother.
> Of course, one of the girls was in the middle of her first heat and he immediately went insane with the thoughts of love. Now the second girl, who is going to be the alpha female of the bunch has decided to get in on the fun.
> It's a chore keeping them seperated, and then listening to the barking when they are.
> But, I love my Boston Terriers, so I'll survive. I'll just be a little bit crazier from it all!



Do you plan on breeding her is that why you didn't get her fixed yet ? Today is on last day off then back to the grind again .I'm liking my job less & less all the time .I just have to keep remembering why I'm working . Anyways it's a beautiful day here so think i will spend some time outside .


----------



## jeepingchick

myakkagldwngr said:


> I'm starting to go absolutely crazy..
> My daughter and G-son's went home Thursday, but left behind the dog they took from us in November.
> Now we have both sisters and their brother.
> Of course, one of the girls was in the middle of her first heat and he immediately went insane with the thoughts of love. Now the second girl, who is going to be the alpha female of the bunch has decided to get in on the fun.
> It's a chore keeping them seperated, and then listening to the barking when they are.
> But, I love my Boston Terriers, so I'll survive. I'll just be a little bit crazier from it all!



Im so lucky, my dogs dont bark when in heat. she just lies around looking pouty while he lays on the other side of the baby gate literally moaning! the moaning only lastes for a week and real quiet so its ok, we just laugh at the "horn dog" and he looks all sad....


----------



## jeepingchick

****EPIC FAIL****

Rainbow , our female english lab was cleared this past spring for another litter well i decided i did not want another litter till next summer... 

well husband of mine had other plans cuz with her last heat he FELL ASLEEP and forgot to put up the baby gate LMAO!!! 

we have been playing the lets wait and see game

yesterday while lieing against me, her tummy rolled and moved......its either puppies or REALLY bad gas......please let it be puppies LMAO!!! 

so any bets on how many?? they only hooked up once so im gonna say 7....my daughter called 8.....(after saying a hundred and one.......*sigh*) 

shes due any time in the next 3 weeks...


----------



## jeepingchick

This is Daddy Dog (Tibby) and one of his sons from the First litter (Doc)....please excuse the state of the floor, with 11 puppies i had bigger messes to clean LMAO


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Darlene, we always try to let the girl have at least one litter. It's our belief that being a mother inhances her life to a certain extent, just like it does a woman's life.
But we have never gone overboard.
We started with one male and one female, years ago.
They had one litter, 2 males and 1 female.
That was over a period of 13 years. Never spayed or neutered, just careful mom and pop watching. The two orginal pets have been gone now 5 years.
We sold the 2 males, kept the female. 
Had one liter with her, 1 male and 1 female.
We kept both of them. Now that second generation female was put down just last year. Close to twelve years old.
So her female, the third generation has had one litter, which our three are the pups. The fourth generation with our females.
Now my youngest daughter and SIL have third generation female and male with them. Plus a fourth generation female by pick of the litter with the third generation male.
It's a little confusing, but we keep track of it pretty well. In the beginning, they were papered, but with so few litters we don't worry about papers, just keeping the blood line pure by using pure males and females when necessary.
The male my daughter left, is just as loving as his great grandfather, Piglet.
They are well cared for, just like my children.


----------



## jeepingchick

we let our breed every 2 years and when the vet says no more or she hits 4 litters she is DONE wichever is first. we absolutly love the English Lab breed, and have sold all the puppies for less that what other breeders sell, but we know we wont make money, we know we will loss money LOL! I always tell people never ever breed from money cuz unless you a puppy mill it wont happen!! I may keep a girl out of the little this time but will more than likley not. We have a close set of friends who will be recieving a puppy for christmas (much to her dismay LOL) but their son LOVES our dogs and the Dad Loves them as well. She has said she just doesnt wanna potty train so we are gonna train the dog first LOL!


----------



## Tom

Just drinking Homebrew watching the Little League World Series


----------



## Lurker

Just got home and checking the Winetalk forum. Then watch the Phillies kick Wash's butt.


----------



## Wade E

Just got home myself from work and the dump where I picked up another 5 cases of empties. Will clean and delabel them tomorrow after hopefully doing some elderberry picking finally.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Bottled Black Cherry/Blueberry and transferred Strawberry Breeze (Julie's Recipe) to Secondary (actually moved it from bucket to carboy at 1.030... i had to get an open carboy).

Maybe gonna start on a drupe cocktail (just not using all of the same fruit- mix of peach, nectarine, and plum) this evening.


----------



## countrygirl

jeepingchick said:


> This is Daddy Dog (Tibby) and one of his sons from the First litter (Doc)....please excuse the state of the floor, with 11 puppies i had bigger messes to clean LMAO



aaah, nikki, that is soooo precious...hugs to ur pups from kentucky


----------



## Wade E

Oh by the way, its official! Im getting old as I had to purchase a set of reading glasses!


----------



## countrygirl

Wade E said:


> Oh by the way, its official! Im getting old as I had to purchase a set of reading glasses!



oh, no wade...advice from hubby...buy multiple pair! he keeps one set by the computer, one in the truck, and TRIES to keep one set on his head, but they are the ones that get misplaced, lol


----------



## Wade E

I did buy 2 pair cause I have to have one pair to see the other! hehehe, Im not that bad but I have to admit that reading instructions on my new phone was nearly impossible and it reall p''''d me off. I will keep one pair next to my computer and te other in my car or work and just in case the pair at home gets lost. At least with the computer you can just go to View and zoom in.


----------



## rodo

> Oh by the way, its official! Im getting old as I had to purchase a set of reading glasses!


 
Welcome to the club Wade.


----------



## ffemt128

Waiting to hear what if anything is wrong with my son's GF..She has been having rth flank pain for 2-3 weeks, went to primary care dr.said nothing wrong at er now. 

Having elderberry and waiting word.

Can't start second batch of elderberry yet. Water dept has issues. Water is safe to drink but has funny smell and taste. May be buying h2o from giant eagle for this.


----------



## carmine

Wade E said:


> I did buy 2 pair cause I have to have one pair to see the other! hehehe, Im not that bad but I have to admit that reading instructions on my new phone was nearly impossible and it reall p''''d me off. I will keep one pair next to my computer and te other in my car or work and just in case the pair at home gets lost. At least with the computer you can just go to View and zoom in.



join the club i have 3 pairs of readers 1by computer and another in each car. And to top it off today i was racking my peach wine and i was on my cell and went to clip it back on my belt i heard a thump and guess what it fell into my peach wine . so i dryed it off and dryed the battery it worked for awhile . i tried recharging battery that didn't work so i bought a new phone


----------



## Wade E

So now you have Blackberry/Peach wine?


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Reading glasses!!!!
Heck, I've been sporting bifocals now for almost 15 years! I need to get them changed again. It's been two or three years and I can't read the date on a penny again.
Thankfully the real old ones have the wheat back.


----------



## carmine

Wade E said:


> So now you have Blackberry/Peach wine?



That might taste yummy


----------



## xanxer82

I've been wearing glasses all my life. Once I have some extra cash, I'm going to get that laser treatment


----------



## carmine

xanxer82 said:


> I've been wearing glasses all my life. Once I have some extra cash, I'm going to get that laser treatment



Isn't the lazer treatment temprary and has to be redone after a few years??????????????


----------



## jeepingchick

ive had many froends have the laser, one had it done as long as 6 years ago..no doc every told any of them it had to be redone, they were all told it was pretty much permanent but eyes DO degenerate over time , so it would make sense that if a person who has steady declining sight had it done it would improve their sight but the normal degridation may stil occur ...


----------



## marly

picked &froze 36 lbs of blueberries.was wondering if theres a time limit on how long you can keep them frozen before you make wine with them?


----------



## twistedvine

Today I picked up a Portuguese floor corker and I corked 6 gal of reisling, started a mead and also a mezza luna


----------



## Tom

marly said:


> picked &froze 36 lbs of blueberries.was wondering if theres a time limit on how long you can keep them frozen before you make wine with them?




Till you need them...


----------



## Wade E

I finally just finished washing all the bottles Ive been geting over the last month. I dont want to see another commercial bottle for at least 3 months! Delabelled and washed 133 today and they are done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As far as lazer eye surgery goes I only know ne person who had t done about 2 years ago and they already need it done again as he was wearing glasses the other day which made me ask himwhy he was doing so. He didnt say if it was something that needed to be redone every so often but knowing that it surely dterred me from even thinking of it.


----------



## Runningwolf

twistedvine said:


> Today I picked up a Portuguese floor corker and I corked 6 gal of reisling, started a mead and also a mezza luna



where did you sit your corker down? On the counter to make it easier? 



Wade E said:


> I finally just finished washing all the bottles Ive been geting over the last month. I dont want to see another commercial bottle for at least 3 months! Delabelled and washed 133 today and they are done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! As far as lazer eye surgery goes I only know ne person who had t done about 2 years ago and they already need it done again as he was wearing glasses the other day which made me ask himwhy he was doing so. He didnt say if it was something that needed to be redone every so often but knowing that it surely dterred me from even thinking of it.



I have about 25 cases left that are cleaned and ready to go for this fall and another 20 or so cases rinsed and separated but color that need delabeled. I'll probably pick up another 30-50 cases after the wine festival. If anyone in the area needs any bottles let me know. 
As far as Lazar surgery goes, I know quiet a few people that have had it done and they all swear by it and encourage me to get it done. Yes, everyone of them need reading glasses but not glasses for anything else.


----------



## xanxer82

Worked my last weekend.  FREEDOM on the weekends! Wooo Hooooooo!!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Need to stop and pick up some bottled water today so I can start my elderberry. We are having issues with our water in the area. It has a funny smell and taste to it and they say it's an algae issue due to high temps and low rainfall recently. Water company says it's safe to drink but not sure I want to make wine with it.


----------



## jeepingchick

UGH feeling like crud, wanna go crawl into a hole not go fill out new hire paperwork and see a doc to clear me to work LOL! oh well hope its over fast so i can get home and find a hole to crawl into


----------



## Larryh86GT

Stirred my storebought grape/blueberry/cranberry juice wine this morning. Put it together and pitched the yeast in it yesterday. Looks like it is going to town nicely.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I really need to go to Carraba's to check on my bottle can and see if there are any saved,,
but I'm sitting here watching it rain and the ride on the bike will be a wet one...
I'll just have to suck it up and go!
Bottled my Loquat last night and it turned out pretty good. Golden color in the bottles but clear.


----------



## twistedvine

Runningwolf said:


> where did you sit your corker down? On the counter to make it easier?
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 25 cases left that are cleaned and ready to go for this fall and another 20 or so cases rinsed and separated but color that need delabeled. I'll probably pick up another 30-50 cases after the wine festival. If anyone in the area needs any bottles let me know.
> As far as Lazar surgery goes, I know quiet a few people that have had it done and they all swear by it and encourage me to get it done. Yes, everyone of them need reading glasses but not glasses for anything else.



I have a small rolling stool that I sit on and for now the corker just sits on the floor. The stool keeps me low enough not to feel any back pain. However I have back pain everyday from work.


----------



## Runningwolf

twistedvine said:


> I have a small rolling stool that I sit on and for now the corker just sits on the floor. The stool keeps me low enough not to feel any back pain. However I have back pain everyday from work.



Hey I like that idea. Sounds like a Harbor Freight day coming up.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

twistedvine said:


> I have a small rolling stool...



i use a tray.  
LOL. J/K.


----------



## xanxer82

Had some good friends over. They helped delabel, clean and sanitize 5 cases of bottles.
Bottled 6 gallons of california red zinfandel and 6 gallons of merlot.


----------



## WaWa

Those are good friends to have! It would have to be my least fave job...
I'm about to start skeeter Pee with fresh lemons, wish me luck


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Getting a 5 gallon batch going with half peach and half papaya.
I'm interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## misskimmie

I just cleaned the kitchen and I will be cleaning a few pounds of chokecherry for a future batch of wine, roasting my heirloom tomatoes along with garlic, onions and carrots to make some _Roasted Tomato Garlic Soup_ that I will put into the pressure canner. I've got sheets and towels drying on the clothesline. I hope it doesn't rain, if it does, I will sort and inventory my food storage, if it doesn't, I'll brave the mosquitoes (with the help of DEET) and see what I can harvest from the garden.


----------



## ffemt128

Cut out of work at 10:30 to go riding with my nephew before he goes back to England where he is stationed while in the Air Force. After meeting my wife for lunch we did a 50 mile ride before going home. Although the weather was overcast and threatening rain all day it turned out to be a great day.

After dinner I pitched the yeast in my 6 gallon batch of elderberry. Looks like it is starting to work already.


----------



## jeepingchick

hey doug where is he stationed??? we were stationed at RAF Mildenhall for 5 years. we lived in thetford (by RAF Lakenheath) and in Ely housing... tell him were jealous hes there and i miss the markets!!!


----------



## ffemt128

jeepingchick said:


> hey doug where is he stationed??? we were stationed at RAF Mildenhall for 5 years. we lived in thetford (by RAF Lakenheath) and in Ely housing... tell him were jealous hes there and i miss the markets!!!



I'm not sure where exactly he is stationed. He came into town on the 10th for his brother's (my sisters son) funeral. He is heading to OK for a few days to see family then going back over. It was good to spend the day with him. I'm now going to be looking for a used bike (inexpensive) as an extra for when he comes home for his sister's Graduation next June.


----------



## Lurker

xanxer82 said:


> I've been wearing glasses all my life. Once I have some extra cash, I'm going to get that laser treatment



I had the laser treatment 12 years ago, and 6 months later it had to be redone. My eyes were worse than they had ever been. I could not drive at all at night, the halos (I call them star bursts) were way to severe. The second time was better and did last longer. After about 5 more years my eyesight was deteriorating again. The Halos which had never left were getting more severe and night driving was like going to a fireworks show.
My optometrist said that if the deterioration continued, I would not be able to drive. Finally, I went to a surgeon who my eye dr. recommended. He said the halos could not be corrected but with cataract surgery, my sight would be restored. I would still need reading glasses but my distance sight would be good. He was right. About 3 years ago I had the surgery, which was actually easier than the laser surgery. I can now see better than most from a couple of yards away to a couple of miles away. I am a Yacht Delivery Captain and I take much younger men with me as crew. I can pick up a buoys before any of them. I wear reading glasses only and in good circumstances, I can read without them. The halos are still there, but not as pronounced. Everyone is different. I had the laser surgery because others that I knew had it successfully. There is a lot to be considered before eye surgery, it could be a tough decision and your age will be a major factor. I‘m 72 now.


----------



## xanxer82

Bottled 6 gallons of Barolo.
Everything is labeled and cellared.
Getting the carboys ready for crush.
I still need to bottle a merlot....


----------



## xanxer82

I just hope my eyes will take well to the sugary. Astigmatism is not fun.


----------



## xanxer82

Had dinner with my brothers and parents.
Going to have video game time with Kat and her brother Dave.
I need more bottles before I can get the merlot in.
Going to get thoses carboys empty for crush. Really really hoping Serpent Ridge will be able to find some grapes for me. Either merlot or Sangiovese.


----------



## bryano

Drinking my last bottle of raspberry. Been doing a lot of homebrewing so I haven't been on here lately. But since my 90+ bottle surplus is getting slim I geuss I should get busy making some wine.


----------



## jeepingchick

gonna organize my studio today, the crafts are taking over!!! first i need to start some home work!!! UGH!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Gotta get some breakfast going for SWMBO. It's her day off.
I'll probably force myself to clean another bunch of bottles. I've got a couple hundred, mostly 1.5 Ltr from Carraba's to do.
It seems there is always something to do.


----------



## winemaker_3352

79 degrees for the high today - took the day off and taking the kids to the zoo!!!


----------



## xanxer82

My grapes from Midwest should be waiting at home for me.
Kinda upset they too so long to ship because I leave for Ocean City tomorrow.
Hopefully it's frozen enough for me to add some kmeta and hide in a cool spot until I get back, or thawed enough to pitch yeast tonight or in the morning. I suppose I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## jeepingchick

Studio ORGANIZED!!!! Tiles for bathroom choosen!!! Back Door Picked out!!!! what a fantastic day!!! 

the back door will be installed in 2 weeks but Hubby Dearest 
the bathroom will be remolded after the cold and snow hits, itll give him somthing to do !! he gets so fidigty over the winter!!! I know my house is only 2 years old and should not need all this dang work . The builder installed french double doors off square on a wind and weather facing side of the hosue..to say the least i get snow and rain on my floor and can no longer open and close the door!!!! Damned builder screwed us on this but oh well!!! and the bathroom just looks bad, to plain and the back splash was installed wrong and trimmed badly, gonna end up breaking it when we rip it out cuz u know he glued it to the drywall!!! oh well i will have a working back door and a spa oaisis soon!!!!!! 

YIPPIEEEEEE


----------



## xxplod

hello everyone. long time no see, im tearing up my skeeter pee ---man its grrrr8.


----------



## ffemt128

I wish there was a cure for stupid....I really do.....


----------



## Runningwolf

I went to the Chautauqua Produce Auction in NY this morning and pick up 16 qts of Jalapeño peppers. Doug is coming up to pick up the other half Saturday when he brings his daughter up for school. I ordered some OB Green Apple from George and plan on fermenting the peppers with it. I will also make a batch of Jalapeño without the apple. I froze the peppers until I am ready for them. Also cleaned out the freezer and cleaned 4 cases of bottles.


----------



## xanxer82

In ocean city. The brother in law will punch the cap down on the cab sauv.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Going to pick 270 #'s of Chadonel grapes tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## jeepingchick

oh WOW! how many gallons will that make??


----------



## winemaker_3352

jeepingchick said:


> oh WOW! how many gallons will that make??



That will make 15 gallons - 18 #'s per gallon.


----------



## Deezil

I'll be starting blackberry picking here in an hour or two.. Gonna be a weekend-long event.. Not sure what kind of # i'm lookin at yet, but ill have a better idea after the sun drops..


----------



## Wade E

Another full day of work tomorrow but maybe I can finally squeeze in the Eldeberry picking Sunday.


----------



## Julie

hurry up Wade, not sure on where your season is at but ours is coming to an end. I still need to get some from my brother but he says his is just becoming ripe. So far I have 40 pounds and should get another 30 or more pounds from my brother.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> hurry up Wade, not sure on where your season is at but ours is coming to an end. I still need to get some from my brother but he says his is just becoming ripe. So far I have 40 pounds and should get another 30 or more pounds from my brother.



You'll end up with about what I got in total then. I have a 3 gallon batch going and also a 6 gallon batch. I steamed the berries for both. If you're interested in borrowing the steamer, let me know. We could meet for lunch. Dan said he checked edinboro campus again and couldn't find the patch I told him about. I'll have to sneak the clippers along tomorrow in the event I see any.


----------



## ffemt128

Getting mentally prepared to send my baby girl off to Edinboro University tomorrow. I don't know as I'm ready for this.....


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Getting mentally prepared to send my baby girl off to Edinboro University tomorrow. I don't know as I'm ready for this.....



Good luck, I sent my baby boy there and when it was time to send my baby girl off to college I talked her into going to the community college. God is it hard to see them grow up.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Getting mentally prepared to send my baby girl off to Edinboro University tomorrow. I don't know as I'm ready for this.....



...Ready for what?

Hee Hee Hee The fact that she'll be in the same town as me! LOL
At least you're visits can be two fold as you can hit the wineries while you're up here. Plus, if you got here real early we could hit Walkers in the morning and you could visit your daughter when we got back!


----------



## Wade E

The elderberries hereare ready for picking and hanging very low and ready to fall off. I have been so busy that besides here I havent had time or the energy to do any wine work in the past few weeks and I hhave a bunch that really needs to be racked. I believe this weekend will be the last week for overtime and its not even an option to come in, just get your butt here or else!!!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Runningwolf said:


> I went to the Chautauqua Produce Auction in NY this morning



You got pretty close to my neighborhood.


----------



## Runningwolf

Really? How far are you from Walkers. I am about 50 minutes west.


----------



## Larryh86GT

They are about an hours drive south of me.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Got a full day planned, if the couch doesn't get to calling me too much.
Change the front tire on the bike, bottle another blackberry or strawberry and can't forget the honeydoo's around the house.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug (emtff) just left my house after a breif visit after dropping his daughter off at the university. NW PA wine makers rock, you guys are invited over any time. Headed out to dinner now.


----------



## xanxer82

Relaxing in Ocean City with Kat and my 3 brothers. Going out for sushi in a bit.
Then bar hopping. Wooo hoo


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug (emtff) just left my house after a breif visit after dropping his daughter off at the university. NW PA wine makers rock, you guys are invited over any time. Headed out to dinner now.



Thanks for the tour of the facilities. Your home and wine cellar are outstanding. I look forward to many stops to visit while we are up that way. We'll have to trade samples of Jalepaneo wine when they are done and cleared. I think I may have to pick up some Habernero and some hot banana peppers also. I believe Julie's recipe called for cayene peppers.

We'll experiment. I'll be picking up grape juice tomorrow and getting this started early in the week. I'm thinking there are enough peppers in one box for a 3 gallon batch with the purchase of a few others.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Good luck, I sent my baby boy there and when it was time to send my baby girl off to college I talked her into going to the community college. God is it hard to see them grow up.



Isn't that the truth Julie. The last 2 nights were filled with our 3 y/o crying herself to sleep with "I don't want Bekah to leave, waaaa waaaaa waaaaaa, I miss my big brother Joshy, I want Joshy home, waaaa waaaaa waaaaa" Cant wait to see what tonight holds. She already told me we had to go back and get Bekah and all her stuff so we could bring her home. Those 2 are in-separable.

I was a big boy, I held my tears in today as best as I could. Of course, that was only for making up for Thursday night when I put the cross I gave to her mother when we were dating around her neck and told her she had nothing to worry about, because her mom was always with her and was always watching over her. (my first wife passed away in 93, Bekah was 6 mths old) I didn't do a very good job of holing bac tears that night.


----------



## Wade E

Picked up a very nice utility sink for the basement today when stopping by frankr3 to bring him some bottles from my dump source as I have enough for a awhile. He had it out in the driveway with a sign that said $20 on it. I tried to give him the twenty but he would not except, thats what friends are for.


----------



## countrygirl

sipping skeeter pee, did some major housecleaning, added last additions to skeeter pee #2, generally good day!


----------



## rodo

> I was a big boy, I held my tears in today as best as I could.


 
Doug, Jeannie says she feels your pain. Our youngest left Friday to start his Jr year there.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Isn't that the truth Julie. The last 2 nights were filled with our 3 y/o crying herself to sleep with "I don't want Bekah to leave, waaaa waaaaa waaaaaa, I miss my big brother Joshy, I want Joshy home, waaaa waaaaa waaaaa" Cant wait to see what tonight holds. She already told me we had to go back and get Bekah and all her stuff so we could bring her home. Those 2 are in-separable.
> 
> I was a big boy, I held my tears in today as best as I could. Of course, that was only for making up for Thursday night when I put the cross I gave to her mother when we were dating around her neck and told her she had nothing to worry about, because her mom was always with her and was always watching over her. (my first wife passed away in 93, Bekah was 6 mths old) I didn't do a very good job of holing bac tears that night.



You need to hear the story from Mike about me and Jason going to Edinboro. The first month he came home every weekend, Sept every other weekend, Oct we were going up there to see him every other weekend. I would cry all the way home everytime we left. I did this all through Oct, Nov and Dec. When he came home for Christmas they are home for a month. It was great having him home, but I noticed he was growing into his own self and not my baby boy anymore. Then one morning I get up and I slide across the kitchen floor from the greese he spilled when cooking in the middle of the night and didn't bother to clean it up. My baby boy who was the neatest person I knew became a slob. Well, I didn't miss him as much after that.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> You need to hear the story from Mike about me and Jason going to Edinboro. I would cry all the way home everytime we left.



Sooo when you leave Edinboro from visiting me should I hand you a hankie?


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Picked up a very nice utility sink for the basement today when stopping by frankr3 to bring him some bottles from my dump source as I have enough for a awhile. He had it out in the driveway with a sign that said $20 on it. I tried to give him the twenty but he would not except, thats what friends are for.



Wade that looks like the same sink I am using. I notice you sewer line is up like mine also. I assume you have a pump already for your washing machine to pump the water up.


----------



## Tom

Today I brewed 10 gal of my version of Yuengling beer with a few of my Beer club members. The name of the club is 
* "Barley Legal Homebrewers"*


----------



## Wade E

My washing machine pumps the water up itself, Ill have to buy a pump for the sink.


----------



## Mud

Tom said:


> Today I brewed 10 gal of my version of Yuengling beer with a few of my Beer club members. The name of the club is
> * "Barley Legal Homebrewers"*



Yuengling is a great beer, Tom. Around Scranton, PA if you head into a bar and ask for "a lager" they know what you mean. Love it. You know, wasn't long ago it was a PA only beer. New Jersey and New York haven't had it for more than 10 yrs I'd bet. 

Rest of the world doens't know what they're missing.


----------



## Tom

Been in NJ for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Mcamnl

Mud said:


> Yuengling is a great beer, Tom. Around Scranton, PA if you head into a bar and ask for "a lager" they know what you mean. Love it. You know, wasn't long ago it was a PA only beer. New Jersey and New York haven't had it for more than 10 yrs I'd bet.
> 
> Rest of the world doens't know what they're missing.



Every time a couple guys from our shop head to PA for work they always come home with a few cases of Yuengling.


----------



## Tom

Mcamnl said:


> Every time a couple guys from our shop head to PA for work they always come home with a few cases of Yuengling.


Its the oldest brewery in the USA


----------



## xanxer82

We've had it hear for as long as I can remember from childhood.
But again, I'm just a little south in MD.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

we've had it here in Alabama for at least 10 years. Beyond that, everything is fuzzy.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Was going to rack and bottle a 5 gallon batch of rose petal wine,,, but stupid is as stupid does...
I shook it up a little while carrying it down the stairs. So I settled for bottling another batch of blackberry. #3.
Four more batches to go... So far I'm happy with every one I've bottled. Two different yeast so far, Champagne, and Premier Cuvee. This one was the first I tried with the addition of a bit of tannin to the ferment.


----------



## ffemt128

Racked the elderberry into a carboy this morning as well as stabilizing and adding fpac to the wine expert blackbery cabernet. No problems there.

I installed a glass block window for my son today. Had about 1" gap to fill on all sides after removing wood framing. No big deal. followed my norm procedure of scooping mortar with hand and filling in gap with trowel. Done it tons of times before. 

Started my Jalepano wine today. The above ties into this as lessons learned. I've cut peppers before without issue. When they say to wear gloves when cutting Jalepeno peppers, do it. Especially when your hands are raw from handling mortar earlier in the day. 

I cut up the peppers, Damn my hands are burning. Wash them with dishwashing detergent and dry with paper towel. Sweating, I take said paper towel and wipe forehead. Now both hands and forehead are burning. Tried everything I could think of. Nothing solved problem. Resort to internet. Pepto Bismol. Wow it did the trick. Note to self wear gloves.

Made stuffed Jalepaneo peppers for dinner. Hot, hot, hot. Can't wait to try the wine....


----------



## AndyL

Well, realized we're down to our last few bottles of skeeterpee - so ran out grabbed some more realemon 32oz (1L) bottles. Damn this stuff goes quick, I'll just have to start a perpetual batch here... Bottle one - start #2...


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Racked the elderberry into a carboy this morning as well as stabilizing and adding fpac to the wine expert blackbery cabernet. No problems there.
> 
> I installed a glass block window for my son today. Had about 1" gap to fill on all sides after removing wood framing. No big deal. followed my norm procedure of scooping mortar with hand and filling in gap with trowel. Done it tons of times before.
> 
> Started my Jalepano wine today. The above ties into this as lessons learned. I've cut peppers before without issue. When they say to wear gloves when cutting Jalepeno peppers, do it. Especially when your hands are raw from handling mortar earlier in the day.
> 
> I cut up the peppers, Damn my hands are burning. Wash them with dishwashing detergent and dry with paper towel. Sweating, I take said paper towel and wipe forehead. Now both hands and forehead are burning. Tried everything I could think of. Nothing solved problem. Resort to internet. Pepto Bismol. Wow it did the trick. Note to self wear gloves.
> 
> Made stuffed Jalepaneo peppers for dinner. Hot, hot, hot. Can't wait to try the wine....





Careful taking a shower or anything else Doug!!!


----------



## Wade E

That reminds me of a time many years ago when I was racing dirt bikes and went to work the next morning and was very sore so put some Bengay on while working and then had to go to the bathroom. Guess what I forgot to do before handling my junk!!!!!!!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Probably going to bottle my last Strawberry today. I did a Blackberry yesterday and tried a bottle of it last night. This batch I added tannin and it was a little different than the first two batches.


----------



## Mud

banging my face off the desk. 7 hours into engineering a monster bookcase. Includes the cabinets, a 2 part faceframe, door end panels and a bunch of structural mods to the house. 

AutoCAD crashed. Normally not a problem as my autosave runs every 15 minutes. Except I reorganized that drive a couple days ago and forgot to remap. 

<bangs head harder>


----------



## xxplod

AndyL said:


> Well, realized we're down to our last few bottles of skeeterpee - so ran out grabbed some more realemon 32oz (1L) bottles. Damn this stuff goes quick, I'll just have to start a perpetual batch here... Bottle one - start #2...


i hear ya im down to my last two gals. time to make some more.


----------



## jeepingchick

Mud said:


> banging my face off the desk. 7 hours into engineering a monster bookcase. Includes the cabinets, a 2 part faceframe, door end panels and a bunch of structural mods to the house.
> 
> AutoCAD crashed. Normally not a problem as my autosave runs every 15 minutes. Except I reorganized that drive a couple days ago and forgot to remap.
> 
> <bangs head harder>



<Face Palm> D'Oh!


----------



## ffemt128

Just ordered 6 buckets of juice. Supposed to be in 3rd week of Sept.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Mud said:


> banging my face off the desk. 7 hours into engineering a monster bookcase. Includes the cabinets, a 2 part faceframe, door end panels and a bunch of structural mods to the house.
> 
> AutoCAD crashed. Normally not a problem as my autosave runs every 15 minutes. Except I reorganized that drive a couple days ago and forgot to remap.
> 
> <bangs head harder>



There is a word for times like this...


----------



## grapeman

I'm still celebrating after getting my Permit in the mail Saturday from the state to operate as a Winery. That was the last major hurdle and I am legal to begin producing wine for sale.


----------



## jeepingchick

Very Nice Grapeman!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> I'm still celebrating after getting my Permit in the mail Saturday from the state to operate as a Winery. That was the last major hurdle and I am legal to begin producing wine for sale.



And you should be! You have earned the right!


----------



## ffemt128

grapeman said:


> I'm still celebrating after getting my Permit in the mail Saturday from the state to operate as a Winery. That was the last major hurdle and I am legal to begin producing wine for sale.



Congratulations, a well deserved celebration indeed. If we're ever up your way we'll be sure to stop by.

Congrats again.


----------



## Tom

grapeman said:


> I'm still celebrating after getting my Permit in the mail Saturday from the state to operate as a Winery. That was the last major hurdle and I am legal to begin producing wine for sale.



 
Congrats !!


----------



## rodo

> AutoCAD crashed


 
Oh I hate it when that happens!


----------



## rodo

> I'm still celebrating after getting my Permit in the mail Saturday from the state to operate as a Winery. That was the last major hurdle and I am legal to begin producing wine for sale.


 
Now the fun begins Congratulations!


----------



## carmine

rodo said:


> Oh I hate it when that happens!



congrats grape man I was on your website and i saw that you grow leon millot. I ordered them from Fallbright there on kueka lake I ordered grapes. can you tell me what a good blend would be and what yeast you would use. I bought a few bottles a few years ago at one the wineries at kueka and it was great. I plan on oaking it French oak barrell or american oak I 'm not sure yet. Can it be made as just as a varietal and not blended. Congrats again on your winery.
carmine


----------



## xanxer82

Congrats Rich!

Today after work, I racked and stablizied the Jalapeno Wine. Backsweetened my Applewine to 1.020. Going to add some cinnamon sticks and age it for a coupel weeks like that then rack one last time before bottling.
Racked the mulberry wine again. Going to have to sweeten it a little bit. Maybe to 1.010.


----------



## Wade E

Congrats Rich as I know how hard you have woked at this!


----------



## grapeman

Carmine Leon Millot blends well with a lot of things. I highly recommend the French Oak if you can afford it or just use french oak cubes. They add to it with a vanilla touch to contrast the berry. If I recall right, I use RC-212 on that one a lot. Whatever you do use a yeast that comlements the fruitfulness of it. I like it a lot better than Foch and so do most folks that try it.

That reminds me I need to update my site withnew pictures and such- just not much time this time of year and so far I am a one man show and a part time boy or two now and again.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Congrats Rich. Very nice.

Larry


----------



## carmine

grapeman said:


> Carmine Leon Millot blends well with a lot of things. I highly recommend the French Oak if you can afford it or just use french oak cubes. They add to it with a vanilla touch to contrast the berry. If I recall right, I use RC-212 on that one a lot. Whatever you do use a yeast that comlements the fruitfulness of it. I like it a lot better than Foch and so do most folks that try it.
> 
> That reminds me I need to update my site withnew pictures and such- just not much time this time of year and so far I am a one man show and a part time boy or two now and again.



Thanks i have french oak barells . I also have american oak barrells i was planning on using rc-212 my other choice was 71-b thanks i make alot of california wines crushed from grapes .This will be my first French american hybred
carmine


----------



## Deezil

Found some local suppliers of bulk honey.... Might go down the melomel road with all these blackberries that have yet to ripen up... Only got about 2-3lbs so far, they need another week or two still... Everythings been late this year, its crazy..

Thinking 5 gallons of blackberry + oak, and 5 gallons of blackberry + blackberry honey.. then 5 gallons of blackberry skeeter pee, cause, ya know, i wouldnt wanna waste anything if i can help it


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I hadn't even thought of any oak with my blackberry! Maybe next year.. This year I was just shooting for enough to drink and still set some back to age. Only one or two bottles made it to the year mark from last years batch.
This year will be better.
Oh well, there is always next year.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I'm sitting here wishing one of my Boston Terriers would sleep at least an hour longer in the morning...
4:30 is bad enough to be taking him out,,, but 3:30 is a PITA..
Well, the coffee is going and I got wine buddies to deal with.


----------



## jeepingchick

the momma dog woke me early cuz she was bored.... not amused!!! I heard her barking , she NEVER barks !!! here i am rushing to get dressed in sloppy cloths cuz i was sure she was allerting me she was in labor.........NOPE just bored!!! DAMNIT! oh well, she and the daddy dog are now curled up on the sofa together! at least shes happy now LOL!!!!

won some gemstone beads on eBay so i saw that in my inbox this morning YAYYAYAYAY and last night DNW was sucking up and bought me 18 (8ctw) chrome diopside stones !! OMG!!! *****THUD****** he got a great deal on em so i am absolutly floating!!! He said he wants me to have them set into a braclet!!!! YIPPIEEEEE!! 

i luv my purdy shiny objects even more than making wine if yall can believe that!!! and when i get em for so much less than market value im ESTATIC!!!


----------



## mxsteve625

Just racked a SP and racked and stabilized antoher batch. You know, it is just as much work working with 5 gallons or 20 gallons at a time due too all the cleaning and sanitaizing. I need to schedukle things more efficiently.


----------



## xanxer82

Worked my last day at one if my jobs. I start the new job tomorrow.
Came home and cut the lawn
Added nutrient and energizer to the Cabernet Sauvignon SG is at 1.030.
Will press the grapes at 1.00 or lower.
I really need to order another 3 gallon carboy, a new wine rack (all of mine are full) and some bungs for 1 gallon and 1/2 gallon jugs I have.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Got a few minutes before I head to the blood bank,, again.
I figured to put the time to good use and get my wine forum fix.... Started not to go online,, but my hands began to shake and I started to sweat bad enough I had to change shirts...
I'm much better now... 
Got to keep my fingers crossed. I was given an address last night not far from where I'm going that is supposed to be the friend of a friend. They have not lived in the house for a while and the fence is covered in Muscies!! Last year they said they all just fell to the ground and rotted.
I''ll know in a couple hours.


----------



## twistedvine

just got home after working 18 hours with 3 hours of drive time...hard to stay awake while driving home, now that I am home unable to sleep...go figure


----------



## Lurker

Bottled that last of my Amarone.


----------



## Tom

How it Taste?


----------



## ffemt128

Just got back from Costco getting stuff for my daughter who at college. We also made a trip to Pat Catan's and picked up some 6 oz wine glasses for $2.00 a piece. I'm going to get some acid etching and etch D & O Wine Cellars into some of them. The have pre-cut stencils of grapes to apply for acid etching. I may put our name (D&O Wine Cellars) in a semi-circle then put a bunch of grapes under them.


----------



## xanxer82

First day on the job as Ombudsman. They have a joke about my department. During big meetings when all the departments meet up and ask what they are doing and they all say "Sorry, confidential". 
Spent the day at a state mandated training. Can't go into detail.
Went to the local wine bar and had a nice bottle of Merlot. It was an Alexander Vineyards 2007 Merlot. Not bad at all.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Looks like a busy weekend for me. I've got to start on a small drawing for a contractor, hopefully we both will make some money on it.
Need to work on my daughters house some more. Tearing the old soffit and fascia off (Aluminum) so we can add more hurricane anchors on the old house.
Got plenty to do around here too.


----------



## rodo

> First day on the job as Ombudsman.


 

So, you're part of the governments complaint department?


----------



## rodo

Townwide yard sales for us today. Our oldest son Michael (creator of the map) and his fiance are here hoping to find some deals for their new apartment, (and also to raid dads wine cellar).


----------



## twistedvine

going to work, because carboys, filters, and other equipment is not free. As if already working 58 hours of regular time and 8 hours of OT wasn't enough. Today I get to add another 12 of OT.

Just happy that Monday is Labor day so I can still enjoy a 2 day weekend.


----------



## Dugger

Started a 3 gal batch of blackberry wine last night, added the enzyme a few minutes ago and am now going to shut down the computer and wait out hurricane Earl - rain and wind just started in earnest ( or should I say Earl!) - power flickered a few times so we'll be without power soon. It's been downgraded somewhat here so won't be as bad as we feared but still quite eventful.
Hope you folks along the US eastern seaboard fared well.


----------



## Larryh86GT

I racked my storebought grape,cranberry,blueberry juice wine into secondary today. I had a little wine left over so I went to the cupboard to get one of the glass Buffalo Bill's mug that I use to store the leftover wine in the fridge with and there weren't any in the cupboard. I asked my wife where they all were. She said - "You're using them all" Oh.


----------



## xanxer82

Stuck at the weekend job that I quit 3 weeks ago. They have a policy where you can't use vacation before you quit. I'm pretty upset about it. Exhausted from my first week at the new job. This makes for 120 hour work period until I get a day off.


----------



## xanxer82

rodo said:


> So, you're part of the governments complaint department?



Yes, but I deal with long term care facilities.


----------



## rodo

> Yes, but I deal with long term care facilities.


 
Darn, I thought I might of found the guy to complain too.


----------



## Larryh86GT

xanxer82 said:


> They have a policy where you can't use vacation before you quit. .



You can't use vacation before you quit? Wow, that's like having to give notice before you die....


----------



## Wade E

Lots of places arent going to pay you for not working just to leave you for another job. If I owned a company I would put that into affect myself. Glad to give you a vacation for working but not for leaving! today Im relaxing as the past few days Ive been doing nothing but work. I did manage to pick in total 26 lbs of elderberries after destemmed and those are in the freezer now. Will do lots of wine work tomorrow like racking and getting everything bottled labeled and into the cellar and if Im not beat Ill bottle 1 or 2 batches.


----------



## xanxer82

Yeah but they have to pay out my vacation and personal days anyway. Just one more day and sweet sweet freedom!


----------



## Mud

I feel for you Dan. 120 hours with no time off sucks. It's not uncommon, though, to have a lockout on time off after giving notice. 

My wife's contract requires 4 weeks notice and if she takes any of that time off she has to surrender any and all remaining vacation/personal and sick pay.

One of my old employers instituted a similar policy after one of the machine operators gave 2 weeks notice and then called off sick for all of it except 4 hours. 

Started a batch of eldo today. Used Cote des Blancs this time. Smells horrible but will taste good.


----------



## ffemt128

My wife is having friends over on Monday for a wine and snacks event at the house. I got up cleaned the kitchen and shampood the carpets so that that much would be done and clean before Monday. We put down new mulch around the patio. Her and friends will be enjoying wine and snacks and me and another husband are going to be watching 4 - 3 y/o and a 5 y/o. Should be fun. We have several different wines for tasting and both of us will be making various finger foods for the event. I told her she needs to make it a monthly event at a different residence each time.

Going to finish my glass of wine and hit the sack. Plan on doing some riding tomorrow.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Watching football... Duh!
LoL
Auburn won.
LSU winning.
Good day for the SEC... Except for Old Miss.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I'm going to get off here in a few minutes and then get back to working on a remodel drawing for a contractor. It won't pay much, but even the little things add up. I've got to bottle another batch of blackberry and hopefully the rose petal too.


----------



## Mcamnl

Church, 
Lunch, 
Family gathering that will include eating, drinking, cigars, horseshoes, a very loud jam session, more eating, and some karaoke. 
Should be a good afternoon/night.


----------



## NSwiner

sounds like a fun family gathering have fun .


----------



## Wade E

About to go down and do lots of wine work but checking in here fiist.


----------



## NSwiner

xanxer82 said:


> Stuck at the weekend job that I quit 3 weeks ago. They have a policy where you can't use vacation before you quit. I'm pretty upset about it. Exhausted from my first week at the new job. This makes for 120 hour work period until I get a day off.



Should have gone on vacation then gave them your notice the first day you were on vacation . They would have got thier notice & you your vacation because they couldn't make you work while you're on vacation . Since vacation is for time you have aready worked not time you are going to work i don't see how they can do that to you .Plus if your on vacation they have someone to cover so whats the big deal ????


----------



## jeepingchick

been a stressfull but ok weekend! friday we decided i had to do something dif with the bird of he had to go . Hes gettin mean...so i got him a spare cage and more (MORE???!!!??) toys and sticks to demolish to see if that made him happy... i set it up next to his old cage so he can hop back n forth...he seems to LOVE his new duplex LOL! the new smaller cage is his demolision cage i think...he just get in it and destroys all the wood i put in there... and then goes back to his big old cage n plays with the toys....hes been less screamy and not tried to bite the kid so im UBER happy!! its to soon to say but i hope it works i LOVE this guy!!! so im really happy he seems happier!!! 

rainbow has still not popped. but she has slowed down on her eating cuz theres just no room for food LOL its all puppy! she miserable and waddling around like shes ready to get it over with.

we had dinner last night with family we haddnt seen in a long time! i haddnt seen them in over a year and hubs haddnt seen them since his grandmas funeral this past spring...it was really nice to see everyone for no reason but just to see them! sucks they live so far away but really great they were visiting DC and we could see them. 

I love my in laws!! its rare to say that and i know im blessed !! i tell hubs ill never leave him cuz there is not way ill get good inlaws again LOL! 

hubs is working on the back door today, we are hoping to save it and not have to fork out a ton for a new door! the builder installed it wrong and it hasnt been opening or closing ...so he broke into the dry wall to see the builder used NO SHIMS!!! it looks ike we may be able to take it out and re intall it so fingers crossed for us! we gotta get this done bf the pupps come LOL! 

2 more days till i start work!!! im so nervous!


----------



## pwrose

What kind of bird is it?
Is it a male or female?
How old is it?
Does it do anything with the items that it tears up?

I am guessing that it is probably just horny, and since there was no mention of another bird it is probably sexually frustrated. Most bird breeders will allow thier birds to nest even if they do not breed them at that time, it helps them calm down some.

Just something to think about.


----------



## xanxer82

Last day at the weekend job. Figured out the real reason they made me work this weekend. No staff. Everyone has been jumping ship this month and they need staff for the big company outing for the clients today.
Also found out that 11 staff members left the company in August alone.


----------



## xanxer82

Wine plans for tonight could be to press the Cabernet Sauvignon wine.


----------



## Tom

pwrose said:


> What kind of bird is it?
> Is it a male or female?
> How old is it?
> Does it do anything with the items that it tears up?
> 
> I am guessing that it is probably just horny, and since there was no mention of another bird it is probably sexually frustrated. Most bird breeders will allow thier birds to nest even if they do not breed them at that time, it helps them calm down some.
> 
> Just something to think about.


LOL !!
WE have 2 birds here 
1 Africian Gray
1 Green Conyuer (sp)
So what kind do you have...
These brids re not "frustrated" lol !


----------



## pwrose

Thank goodness we no long have to deal with them. Although we want to get another Gray.
We took care of over 30 different breeding pairs (they were not ours), on a regular basis while the owners were out doing bird shows. If I remember correctly they had somewhere close to 100 birds at almost any given time.
The only ones we ever had were one gray male, one blue eyed conyuer, and a pair of love birds. Like I said to start with thank god they are gone. The kids do enough screaming, didn't need the gray especially copying them all the time. Now that the kids have grown up some it wouldn't be so bad thats why we are considering another gray.

Not all birds get that way some it just doesn't affect as bad, but if there was something that triggered it other than just that time of year then even yours could suddenly get that way.


----------



## Tom

Well SWMBO is at a picnic and I plan on exercising my arm by doing curls.
One arm will be curling up to 16oz OR I may curl 5oz
*Decisions, decisions BEER  or WINE ??[/B *


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Well SWMBO is at a picnic and I plan on exercising my arm by doing curls.
> One arm will be curling up to 16oz OR I may curl 5oz
> *Decisions, decisions BEER  or WINE ??[/B *


*

curl your arm around 5 oz many times. it is more beneficial, *


----------



## ffemt128

Neices B-Day at the sister in laws home. Took some wine, everyone enjoyed it. Trying to decide whether to head out on the bike for a little or pour a glass of wine. The latter definately stops any thought of the bike.


Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## jeepingchick

pwrose said:


> What kind of bird is it?
> Is it a male or female?
> How old is it?
> Does it do anything with the items that it tears up?
> 
> I am guessing that it is probably just horny, and since there was no mention of another bird it is probably sexually frustrated. Most bird breeders will allow thier birds to nest even if they do not breed them at that time, it helps them calm down some.
> 
> Just something to think about.



we are assuming it is a HE due to the way he treats his toys when he...ummmm...is ...ummmmm...feeling amorous??!!!! LMAO!!! so he does get his grove on...just with toys!!!! trust me ...hes not THAT frustrated!!!! ROFLMAO!(He makes me blush when his little birdy eyes roll back in his head!)

he is 3 and almost a half, so outta his terrible twos, we picked him out when he was 2 weeks old and had no feathers! took him home as soon as he weaned ...probly about 9-10 weeks... 

he is a quaker parrot , so only a small guy. he is my little lover!! he loves to give me kisses and cuddles.. sings to me, tells me he loves me, dances with me.......... but BITES the kid!!! he is an a$$ to hubby but hubby jus tputs him in his place...to do this we flip him on his back n rub his belly till he calms down.... its kinda funny! i just cant have him biting the girl!!! shes terrified of him and he LOVES to scare her! 

he has been really good since i gave him stuff to tear up... he likes to shred the wood and leave it lieing on my floor so i have more to clean!!! he is loving life now. maybe he was just really bored with his normal shredables!! i always have ropes n wood for him... but its been mixed in with the rest of his stuff... now that ive got two cages 1 demo cage and 1 toy cage he seems better..maybe its OCD!!!! i need Parrot Prozac!!!! LOL 

here is a pic of the Boss with his fav food...a fry!! ya i know its not GOOD for him....but i figure the best things in life arnt healthy and in moderation he will be fine! he is on pellet food so his normal diet is very good for him! a fry ever now n then keeps him happy (just like me!)


----------



## Wade E

About to have some of my wifes friends over for a few drinks and some BBQ!


----------



## twistedvine

Just got home from work again... put in more overtime in the last week than regular time. Should be a nice check. More money to dump into more equipment...i.e. more carboys and a few other goodies. Maybe a filter


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Wade E said:


> About to have some of my wifes friends over for a few drinks and some BBQ!



i should do that. 
is your wife gonna be there? lol j/k.


----------



## xanxer82

Aww it's a Quaker. My cousin breeds them. We have one named Dixie.


----------



## xanxer82

Pressed the wine tonight. Got close to 4 gallons from the one pail of Cabernet Sauvignon.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Just another typical day for the househusband. I've got wine to rack and some to bottle. Plenty of the usual chores to do. 
Later today we're going to my brothers, three blocks away for dinner. I'll probably take him a care package of blackberry wine, being he did help me pick 75 pounds.
I've already given him two bottles and he hasn't even tried any yet. I tell him to try some of it now and I'll have plenty for him to set back to age.


----------



## jeepingchick

xanxer82 said:


> Aww it's a Quaker. My cousin breeds them. We have one named Dixie.



Is Dixie a demon as well??? MoJo just tried to remove hubbys finger....... ***SIGH*** 
 
so I come in the room and MoJo swoons and hops on me to get luvings GRRRRR why cant he love everyone!!!!


----------



## jtstar

The wife and I drove up to Gavin's Point Dam yesterday to see the beauty of the water and area then came home and mowed the yard and then pressed the juice out of my rhubarb nine gallons of it I got a little over three gallons of juice so I will need to go harvest more rhubarb so I can make five gallons of wine going out in a little while to pick wild plumes I did find out one thing and that is I really don't like the Juiceman juicer for juicing fruit.


----------



## Runningwolf

Picked up (2) 3 gallon carboys for [email protected] and (2) older primaries for [email protected] Primaries hold 7 gallons and look more like Tupperware than buckets. Certainly could not move them around full like the buckets. These were on Craigs list and he still has 5 & 6 gallons carboys left. I did not need anymore of those unless if they're giving them away.

Back sweetened Niagara and Cranberry. Going to a picnic tonight at a friends house.


----------



## terryinsarnia

I just transferred my first batch of wine (made from juice) for clearing now that the fermentation is complete.

The recipe called for a 23 litre batch (6 US gallons) which I made exactly, but when I moved to my carboy from my primary bucket there was quite a headspace at the top. This was fine for the secondary fermentation step but now that it is set for clearing, how do I top up the carboy to eliminate the headspace at the top. The recipe instructions say to top up to within 2 inches of the top using another similar wine or just water, however that would be approximately two litres of top up liquid. Is this standard procedure or is there a different size carboy that I should use at this step?

Thanks
Terry


----------



## xanxer82

Yes Dixie loves to draw blood.
Spent the day off with Kat and Tristen. We went to Baughers farm and U-picked apples.
Also picked up 4 lbs of orange blossom honey. There is a gallon of mead in the future


----------



## Runningwolf

terryinsarnia said:


> I just transferred my first batch of wine (made from juice) for clearing now that the fermentation is complete.
> 
> The recipe called for a 23 litre batch (6 US gallons) which I made exactly, but when I moved to my carboy from my primary bucket there was quite a headspace at the top. This was fine for the secondary fermentation step but now that it is set for clearing, how do I top up the carboy to eliminate the headspace at the top. The recipe instructions say to top up to within 2 inches of the top using another similar wine or just water, however that would be approximately two litres of top up liquid. Is this standard procedure or is there a different size carboy that I should use at this step?
> 
> Thanks
> Terry



Terry, the new carboys are from Italy and they are actually 6.5 gallons. For this reason when I purchase juice I always get 7 gallons and that way I have extra left for topping up. The extra juice I store in 1/2 gallon or 750mm bottles.
To solve your problem now I would top up with a cheap wine close to what you're making. You're not wasting any money as the wine you buy will end up as something better that you made.


----------



## jtstar

Got back from picking wild plumes it started to rain out there on the dirt road so I didn't want to get stranded on a dirt road got five gallon bucket full of plums not all ripe yet so I put in my car for now had a gallon of plums in there from last weekend that were ripe so I brought them in and sorted though them and I ended up with one gallon to put into the freezer now headed out to do chores then come in and get cleaned up to go out to Red Lobster for suppy thanks to my daughter and son-in-law


----------



## jeepingchick

Oh Man its early!!! i start training for my job today!!! YAY!! and Kylie starts back to school!!! what a crazy day it will be! wish us luck


----------



## myakkagldwngr

jeepingchick said:


> Oh Man its early!!! i start training for my job today!!! YAY!! and Kylie starts back to school!!! what a crazy day it will be! wish us luck



Enjoy it while you can.. I'm taking it that Kylie is one of your kids?? 
You could be like me,, getting too old to find a job.. And worrying about the grandson in school. 
Oh, but life is good. The Sun is still shining, summer is about to cool off, wine is still fermenting,, what more could you ask for?


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> Oh Man its early!!! i start training for my job today!!! YAY!! and Kylie starts back to school!!! what a crazy day it will be! wish us luck



LOL, now that explains why you are up so early. Good luck


----------



## ffemt128

Good luck in job training Nikki. You'll have a great day. On another note, I have a yellow naped amazon parrot. Spencer is 21 years old this past March. She's a great bird but also likes to draw blood at times. 

My wife had her play date with the moms. We had 3 - 3 y/o at the house. it was a good time. We went to the playground. Those girls tired me out big time....I'm getting too old for that.


----------



## Larryh86GT

I picked 10 oz of raspberries this morning. That's 3 lbs so far on this 2nd crop of the year. A lot more are coming along.


----------



## jeepingchick

myakkagldwngr said:


> Enjoy it while you can.. I'm taking it that Kylie is one of your kids??
> You could be like me,, getting too old to find a job.. And worrying about the grandson in school.
> Oh, but life is good. The Sun is still shining, summer is about to cool off, wine is still fermenting,, what more could you ask for?



yup shes my girl!!! started 3rd grade today!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Today I visited many wineries and vineyards along Lake Erie in PA & NY. I got a chance to meet and talk to the main wine maker at Presque Isle winery and pick his brain. It was only after we got done talking I found out he is going to be one of the judges at a competition I entered this friday. I also picked up some supplies while I was there, like shrink capsules at .055 each. I picked up 7 gallons of cherry juice at another winery that I will start tomorrow morning (started a yeast starter tonight).


----------



## carmine

Runningwolf said:


> Today I visited many wineries and vineyards along Lake Erie in PA & NY. I got a chance to meet and talk to the main wine maker at Presque Isle winery and pick his brain. It was only after we got done talking I found out he is going to be one of the judges at a competition I entered this friday. I also picked up some supplies while I was there, like shrink capsules at .055 each. I picked up 7 gallons of cherry juice at another winery that I will start tomorrow morning (started a yeast starter tonight).



Drove to new holland pa to pick up bushells of red bell peppers and plum tomatoes filled the durango with 22 bushells took a ride with my uncle. only took 3.5 hours with 1 pit stop


----------



## xanxer82

Did some trainging today. Reading federal laws pertaining to my job. Did some site visits with my boss too. Wow. I went from fun activities for the disabled to some serious serious stuff. I'll really be helping these people out. A lot of responsibility.


----------



## PPBart

Just got my home-office desktop back in service. Hard drive got really flakey a few days ago, had to replace it. Now I still have a pile of stuff to reinstall! At least I didn't lose any data (well, not that I've discovered yet).


----------



## myakkagldwngr

xanxer82 said:


> A lot of responsibility.



Don't ever forget.
Like Cheech once told Chong in one of their movies,,,,
"Responsibility is a big responsibility!"
Good luck with your job.


----------



## xanxer82

Ordered a new 3 gallon carboy setup today. I've got cabernet sauvignon from the midwest grapes that needs stabilizing and the headspace reduced. Going to keep it under airlock until the new carboy arrives.
Also ordered a new 120 bottle wine rack from george. Gotta find a spot for it in our little home to set it up.
IT'll be full before the year is up for sure.


----------



## ffemt128

Going to rack off the Strawberry at some point today after I'm done working, I may also rack my 3 gallon batch of Elderberry.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sweetening Niagara and Cranberry. Filtering and bottling Rhubarb.


----------



## non-grapenut

wine and cake. Food of the Gods! Ahhhh!


----------



## jeepingchick

first day of training on my floor........ummmmmmm im SOOOOOOOO tired!!! im gonna loose weight at this job with all the stairs i gotta walk and the fact i have to park a half mile from the door LMAO!!! DANGUM!!! im whooped! time for a nap ...........nope nm .....time to sweep and clean a bit!!! oh man i got spoiled over the summer LMAO!


----------



## xanxer82

Started a one gallon batch of joes ancient orange mead.


----------



## jeepingchick

PUPPIES!!! WE HAVE PUPPIESS!!!!! as if yall didnt see the other thread LMAO!  sorry im just so happy! i LOVE puppy breath!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

You wont be saying that when they get bigger and start to fart!


----------



## Tom

Ahh dog breath from the "other" side..
U talk through experience?


----------



## non-grapenut

going out to dinner with a friend tonight (her treat, yea!) and then some night swimming (because it deserves a quiet night....Ha! After alcohol....NOT.)


----------



## Tom

Racked my 10 gallons of Yuengling.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Tom said:


> Ahh dog breath from the "other" side..
> U talk through experience?



You bet! You can't believe how bad the fart from a 15 pound Boston Terrier can run you out of a room!


----------



## Julie

myakkagldwngr said:


> You bet! You can't believe how bad the fart from a 15 pound Boston Terrier can run you out of a room!



ROFLMAO, you are so right. They are notorious for "breathing" out the "other" side


----------



## Wade E

You ought to try one from a 115 lb Rott!


----------



## jeepingchick

Tom said:


> Ahh dog breath from the "other" side..
> U talk through experience?



OMG the last 2 weeks Momma Dog has been rotten!!! i dont know why it is every time shes preg in the last 2 weeks u cant stand to breath around her LOL!

got lots to do today, need to catch up on laundry, do home work and play with puppies LOL!


----------



## Runningwolf

Toasting Almonds and washing bottles. Placing an order with George.


----------



## Mcamnl

Just got home with a bushel of peaches. 
Getting my recipe printed off and a game plan together. 
My wife and I will be prepping peaches for a little while.


----------



## xanxer82

My first weekend off. I cleaned up a little bit. Checked on my batch of Joe's Ancient Orange Mead. It's bubbling steadily in a 1 gallon jug. I normally ferment in a primary bucket but decided to follow the directions. Didn't bother to take an SG reading. I figure that the yeast will give out before it turns to rocket fuel. One gallon experiments are fun.
Going to rack the Bella Bianco and meritage if I get around to it today.
I'll start MLF on the cabernet sauvignon today too. Perhaps I should rack it first though...
While all that is going on, Kat is at her dance class then going to try on wedding dresses.


----------



## ffemt128

Rode up to Shanksville, PA to see the 911 memorial and crash site with a member from our fire department and a few other fire men and women from various departments. It was a nice ride and it is very serene at the site. 

Let us all remember on this day all the Americans who lost their lives needlessly. And let us all say a prayer for our Men and Women serving in the Armed Forces so that they will be safe for another day.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Rode up to Shanksville, PA to see the 911 memorial and crash site with a member from our fire department and a few other fire men and women from various departments. It was a nice ride and it is very serene at the site.
> 
> Let us all remember on this day all the Americans who lost their lives needlessly. And let us all say a prayer for our Men and Women serving in the Armed Forces so that they will be safe for another day.



Good comment, thanks Doug for posting this.


----------



## countrygirl

Julie said:


> Good comment, thanks Doug for posting this.



yeah, thanks doug!

what am i doing today...not much of anything at the present...took son to a fundraising trapshoot this morning...now just hanging out with the computer, the tv and a book. when i get bored with one, i switch to the other,lol


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice Doug, thanks. I ordered a Orange Chocolate Port from George today and picked up a World Vineyard South African Chenin Blanc locally. I made this earlier this year and it is excellent. Where the hell is Troy? Ive heard of calling the dr after four hours but 4 weeks? Thats crazy.


----------



## Wade E

Watching all the footage of 9-11 as I type and just went down and ordered my grapes and they should be in on Friday! Getting 3 lugs of Chard from lodi and 3 lugs of Petite Sirah from Suisan Valley.


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready to go finish trimming that Mulberry tree in the back yard. Started it ages ago, finally have a day where both me and my son are available. Taking advantage of it.


----------



## Larryh86GT

We got up at 330AM to get Itsuko to the airport at 5AM for her flight to Chicago to catch her connecting flight to Tokyo for a months stay. I have stocked up on TV dinners. I think a nap may be in order today.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Racked my guava/peach and added an F-pac with out the extra sugar. I hope to keep the flavor but not sweeten it.
Now I'm doing so cooking while Nan is napping. Today is her day off.


----------



## ffemt128

Trees all cut up, tard is clean, I have about 3 truck loads of branches to get rid of. I'm Whooooped. Going to make dinner and have wine...or wine then dinner.


----------



## jeepingchick

oh man im so DONE! its only sunday and im ready for next weekend already LMAO! seriously tho. Im loviing my newjob even if it keeps me MOVING constantly!! im no longer at a sedentary job and its really nice. though i may need to invest in a better pair of walking shoes!! thank goodness im allowed to wear sneakers!!! in fact i wear scrubs!! soooooooooooo comffffyyyyyyyy!!! i could get used to this! 

the puppies are all gaining weight! some slower than others and one like a freaking CHAP!! that little girls gonna be a biggun! they are all latching on and eating just fine, and some allready pushing up and trying to walk, but thier little legs give out after one giat HEAVE and they go back to crawling!! its so cute to watch them walk and roll and crawl all over each other!! we do have a runt who we pick up and put on a teat every time we walk by. gonna get her fat soon!!


----------



## Tom

And the Puppies names are..??


----------



## jeepingchick

oh man... 
chco female= angel
black solid female= princes
black male= shadow
black female with star=dot
yellow male= junior
yellow females= yakko, wakko, fanny

fanny and junior are the two biggest


----------



## Tom

jeepingchick said:


> oh man...
> chco female= angel
> black solid female= princes
> black male= shadow
> black female with star=dot
> yellow male= junior
> yellow females= yakko, wakko, fanny
> 
> fanny and junior are the two biggest


What?
No wine names?
Have you also considered 
Hickory, Dickery & Dot..LOL 1st 2 would go well with the black female w/Dot.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> What?
> No wine names?
> Have you also considered
> Hickory, Dickery & Dot..LOL 1st 2 would go well with the black female w/Dot.



I like Brandy, Cab, Lady Sangria, Port, Skeeter etc..


----------



## jeepingchick

yakko and wacko go with dot if u remember the old animaniacs of the 90s.....last litter we had pinky and the brain LOL


----------



## jtstar

went out and started cleaning up the garden area then pulled the grow tubes off my new cuttings so they could start to get toughen up for winter then went into the vineyard and tied up a few of the older grape vine which next year I should get some grape from them waiting for my vineyard to start to produce is just as hard as waiting for a good wine to age.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Back to work today after a weeks vacation (or what I called retirement practice).


----------



## myakkagldwngr

jeepingchick said:


> yakko and wacko go with dot if u remember the old animaniacs of the 90s.....last litter we had pinky and the brain LOL



Darling,,, just FYI,,
the animaniacs of the 90's are not old!!!!!
Bugs Bunny from the 60's is old.... 
And boy do I miss those cartoons.


----------



## jeepingchick

^^^^^LMAO^^^^^


well i watched them and i FEEL old LOL!


----------



## Runningwolf

Or you could go back to this one..

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny_LL7yYfB4[/ame]


----------



## ffemt128

Seeing how I am picking up 6 buckets of juice on Thursday and I don't think my dear wife would appreciate them sitting in the kitchen. I started the undaunting task of cleaning up the benches in the basement. Keep in mind my house was built in 1903, I have sandstone walls, and a basment floor that has exactly zero level spots. I had built the benches when I flew radio control airplanes so they are over near the furnace where there is a vent for heat in the winter. I only have 2 more nights to clean up and I have stuff for council that has to take place both evenings. I will do the best I can to get the benches as clean as possible prior to Thursday but I have a feeling I will be cleaning over the weekend to get it somewhat presentable. I promise to keep the lids on the primaries while any cleaning is occuring. Once this is cleaned up I'll frame a wall and make it a separate area of the basement where it can hopefully stay somewhat clean. I may have to take a 1/2 day on Wednesday so that I can clean before THursday.


----------



## Wade E

Why dont you pour some leveling ceen in there? My basement was pretty bad also and thats what I did. the stuff works awesome! I did a small room at a time.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Doug, just hang the buckets from the ceiling.  As wade said, level the floor someday. One step at a time.


----------



## millwright01

Bottled the Vino Europa Cab tonight. I had added some raisins to the primary as per some suggestions I got on here. I think it is quite a bit better than the Merlot was so I will allow it some room on the racks to get a bit of age. Now I have an empty carboy. Heading for the city this weekend so I'm sure I will find something that I can fill it with!

Jason


----------



## djrockinsteve

Started 6 gallons of apple jack. I added cinnamon in the primary rather than cinnamon sticks in the carboy to age. We'll see what kind of flavor I get with that.

For reference, cinnamon doesn't mix well and tends to float. This can be my next skeeter pee slurry, Apple.


----------



## seth8530

Ill tell yall whats been up, Exam time for our first hour worth of class is coming here at the University of Tennessee. So im currently swamped but im still alive. When i go back home im hoping to come back to some hopefully by now fermented nearly dry high octane skeeter.


----------



## Runningwolf

Entered the last fair of the season today. They close the barns down during the day while judging of all exhibits is taking place. They will not tell you who the judges are before or afterwords. WTF! They say it is so we cannot try to sway them and they use the same judges every year.
Filtered and bottled cranberry chianti and white merlot today.


----------



## Tom

Picked up my Juice from Gino Pinto's today. 
FYI I saw Bourbon Whiskey Barrels there for $120.00 cash and carry only..
If in NJ area reserve it now.. very few left.


----------



## Runningwolf

*Forgot to mention the fair today had a side show....*


----------



## Wade E

Thats right, for $20 a month Ill add more body to your wine if you bring it to me and close your eyes!


----------



## xanxer82

My new wine rack from George today. Might have to order another one to stock on top....


----------



## Tom

If its FULL you need at least TWO more... LOL


----------



## xanxer82

I agree Tom. I mentioned it to Kat and she rolled her eyes at me.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wondering what Tom is doing today on his birthday. Wish I was close by to share a bottle with you today.

Just got done doing some domestic chores now I have to go pick up three yards of mulch to put down in some gardens we refurbished. Last week we dug all the plants up tilled the beds and added mushroom compost and then replanted. Then off to the fair later this afternoon to see how I did.


----------



## jeepingchick

the pups are gettin big and fat YAY! can't believe they only 6 days old!!! I am drained and ready for friday already... really regreting the BBQ on sat..i just wanna chill n sleep, not entertain! oh well itll be nice to see everyone!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

This is my crazy week. Every other one works out that way.
Yesterday was all day in town shopping with my mother. Today is my platelett donation day so that will be leaving here at 7am and not getting back home until about 11 or 12.
Then tomorrow cooking breakfast again where the wife works for their Christmas party fund.
Seems like time just flys by so fast. In my next life I want to do nothing by lay around and drink and see if the years are twice as long.


----------



## ffemt128

Talking 1/2 day today to go pick up juice, will be leaving here in about 1 1/2 hours. After that having lunch with my wife for her birthday, then taking her out to dinner for her birthday.

I receive our catalog that we can choose items from for service anniversaries here at work. I have 20 years next month. Looks like I'll be getting a 16 bottle wine cooler.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Talking 1/2 day today to go pick up juice, will be leaving here in about 1 1/2 hours. After that having lunch with my wife for her birthday, then taking her out to dinner for her birthday.
> 
> I receive our catalog that we can choose items from for service anniversaries here at work. I have 20 years next month. Looks like I'll be getting a 16 bottle wine cooler.



Oh you lucky guy, congrats and tell Onesia Happy Birthday


----------



## djrockinsteve

ffemt128 said:


> Talking 1/2 day today to go pick up juice, will be leaving here in about 1 1/2 hours. After that having lunch with my wife for her birthday, then taking her out to dinner for her birthday.
> 
> I receive our catalog that we can choose items from for service anniversaries here at work. I have 20 years next month. Looks like I'll be getting a 16 bottle wine cooler.



That's great news. Doug, tell them to add carboys to the catalog.


----------



## ffemt128

Here's what I chose for the 20 years of service. Now I just have to fill it when it arrives.


----------



## Runningwolf

Vey cool Doug and tell your wife Happy Birthday.


----------



## Tom

Itso niice to have a Wine Cooler. Everyone should have one.


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> Itso niice to have a Wine Cooler. Everyone should have one.



We've been looking at them and just never made the purchase. Now I don't have to. It is ordered and will be deliverd in 7-10 days. Whooo Hoooo


----------



## ffemt128

On another good note, I'll be heading to SC in 2 weeks. My youngest son is returning from Afghanistan. It was a long 7 months and even though I'm not looking forward to the 13 hour drive the end result is well worth it. I'll be taking a bottle of our berry melomel as well as a few others to enjoy with him while we are there.


----------



## ffemt128

Just got back from picking up some carboys. I scored on 14-5 gallon carboys, 3-3 gallon carboys and a Buon Vino Mini Jet Wine filter for $200.00.

I'll be sharing my recent treasure find with Julie and DJSteve. Good score on my part I think. Now to figure out the filter....


----------



## Tom

You will love the filter .. Is it the Mini ?


----------



## xanxer82

Not a bad deal at all doug. Craigslist?


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> You will love the filter .. Is it the Mini ?



Yes, it's the Buon Vino Mini Jet. He said it was a couple years old but it still works. He paid 180 for it. Price was still on the box. I also got 1 package of #1 filters and 3 packs of #2 filters with it. I figured it was a good deal. I'll probably get new hoses for it just to make sure they are new.


----------



## ffemt128

xanxer82 said:


> Not a bad deal at all doug. Craigslist?



Yep, craigslist. I think I'm good on carboys for a while now.


----------



## Tom

all good deal
Start looking @ #2 filters Thats what I use 99% of the time


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> all good deal
> Start looking @ #2 filters Thats what I use 99% of the time



Will do, Dan said # 2 also. I have 3 packs of those now. Looking forward to trying it out. Maybe on the Strawberry when it's ready for bottling.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug, I easily filtered three 6 gallon carboys with one set of filters. Just ensure your wine is clear and sediment free before filtering and then as you empty a carboy clean it out and use it to rack the next one into it. You'll be amazed at how a wine looks when it goes from clear to polished.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Just got back from picking up some carboys. I scored on 14-5 gallon carboys, 3-3 gallon carboys and a Buon Vino Mini Jet Wine filter for $200.00.
> 
> I'll be sharing my recent treasure find with Julie and DJSteve. Good score on my part I think. Now to figure out the filter....



Woot Woot, I'm adding to my list of wines!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Woot Woot, I'm adding to my list of wines!



You will likely be able to pick up other juice from Consumers when you pick yours up if you're lucky. Empty carboys need filling. 

This will bring me to 8-5 gallon glass, 2-5 gallon better bottles, 2-6 gallon and 3-3 gallon. I'd eventually like to pick up 1 or 2 more 3 gallon as they are a nice sixe for experimenting, but with what I have I can oak 1/2 of my 6 gallon of elderberry and no oak in the rest.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, I easily filtered three 6 gallon carboys with one set of filters. Just ensure your wine is clear and sediment free before filtering and then as you empty a carboy clean it out and use it to rack the next one into it. You'll be amazed at how a wine looks when it goes from clear to polished.



BUTT, give the motor 20 minutes to cool in between


----------



## rodo

Off to North East (PA) today to pick up the first 50 gallons of juice of the year.
Niagara, Concord, Fredonia


----------



## ffemt128

Need to go to the brew store and pick up some bungs and other minor supplies then we're off to a community festival for a few hours. Should be a relaxing weekend.

Carboys look a lot better after sitting in oxy over night, need to finish cleaning those out then take them to the basement so they are out of the way. Whoo Hooo, I'm still exited about the find.


----------



## BIGJEFF

I'm going to the wine store to pick up and acid test kit...then I'm going to spend the rest of the day figuring out how to use it!!
I'm also going to sort the 9 dz of bottles that were donated to me last week-end


----------



## Runningwolf

Figuring out how I can intercept and Hi-Jack Rodo's vehicle after picking up his wine.


----------



## Green Mountains

Just pitched the yeast to a new Chianti.


Later off with the wife and two of the grandsons to pick some apples. 

Gotta love Vermont this time of the year.


----------



## ffemt128

Rinsed out the carboys that were on the tarp outside that were soaking overnight. Cleaned up pretty nice. Have to rinse the 3 gallon ones that are in the stationary tub then all will be clean. Yeah...


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Rinsed out the carboys that were on the tarp outside that were soaking overnight. Cleaned up pretty nice. Have to rinse the 3 gallon ones that are in the stationary tub then all will be clean. Yeah...



WOW thats quiet a deal Julie's getting. You pick up the carboys and clean them, then deliver! I was wonder if you could pick up about 50 cases of bottles for me?


----------



## Mcamnl

Picked up the fixings for another batch of Pee and getting ready for my daughters first marching band competition. Hope the rain holds off.


----------



## rodo

Figuring out how I can intercept and Hi-Jack Rodo's vehicle after picking up his wine. 
__________________
Dan

Since I made it home I must have somehow evaded Dan


----------



## Runningwolf

rodo said:


> Figuring out how I can intercept and Hi-Jack Rodo's vehicle after picking up his wine.
> __________________
> Dan
> 
> Since I made it home I must have somehow evaded Dan



Rod ho did you make out. My Niagara was fermenting when I got it home.I am over by the PA/OH line at the fair waiting to get my stuff. Agggggggg


----------



## ffemt128

Hit the outlets for a bit, good to be home finally today. Going to have some wine.....


----------



## rodo

> Rod ho did you make out. My Niagara was fermenting when I got it home.I am over by the PA/OH line at the fair waiting to get my stuff. Agggggggg
> __________________
> Dan


Every thing went well.
The drums still feel pretty cold, should be ready by morning. 

While I was getting the drums filled (it took about 20 minutes) I was chatting with the guy doing the filling. Turns out he is studying wine making and of coarse making some at home. I extended an invitation to join us all here at winemakingtalk, he seemed interested, his name is David and lives in Warren.


----------



## Julie

Having a glass of wine. Mike and I went on a Jeep poker run with some friends today. I came in 3rd for the best hand but didn't win anything, Mike came in with the worst hand and won $50  

Had a great time, we were going to drive past Wilcox Winery so I talked our group into stopping there, will the rest of the jeeps seen us there so they stopped as well. Have roughly 50 jeeps parked all over the place. With the sales they got from this crew you would have thought they would have been willing to sell me their used bottles cheaper than 3.50 a case.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Having a glass of wine. Mike and I went on a Jeep poker run with some friends today. I came in 3rd for the best hand but didn't win anything, Mike came in with the worst hand and won $50
> 
> Had a great time, we were going to drive past Wilcox Winery so I talked our group into stopping there, will the rest of the jeeps seen us there so they stopped as well. Have roughly 50 jeeps parked all over the place. With the sales they got from this crew you would have thought they would have been willing to sell me their used bottles cheaper than 3.50 a case.



Sounds like a good time. I'm hoping to pick up some bottles next week or when I get back from SC.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Mike came in with the worst hand and won $50
> *YEA MIKEEE!!!!!!*
> With the sales they got from this crew you would have thought they would have been willing to sell me their used bottles cheaper than 3.50 a case.


*I know people get free from other places but I'll get you all you want for $2.00. Let me know and I'll get them before you come up and have them here.*


rodo said:


> Every thing went well.
> The drums still feel pretty cold, should be ready by morning.
> 
> While I was getting the drums filled (it took about 20 minutes) I was chatting with the guy doing the filling. Turns out he is studying wine making and of coarse making some at home. I extended an invitation to join us all here at winemakingtalk, he seemed interested, his name is David and lives in Warren.



Very cool Rod. I also met another wine maker who told me his wine room capacity right now is 3000 bottles. I invited him to the party mand he says heck ya I'll bring a case! Wine Makers Rock and make great friends!


----------



## Wade E

108 lbs of Chardonnay processed and in bucket now awaiting the Yeast starter thats rolling along nicely now.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool Wade. Evans Estate is really progressing. Still a little confused though trying to figure out if its a winery or a Brewery!


----------



## Wade E

Or a distillery!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie said:


> used bottles cheaper than 3.50 a case.



Hold on Julie, Doug and I may be getting cases of bordeaux bottles with no label Monday. Let one of know how many you want if at all.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

A winery, brewery and distillery all in one,,,,
you'ld only have to leave home for food and supplies!
One can only dream...

Going to a wedding this morning on the beach. Friends of SWMBO at work. I'm glad it's finally here. Yesterday was a PITA. They wanted the cake to save to be shaped like a castle. So while the wife was working,,,yeah in a bakery,,
I was at home doing cakes for the wedding. Batter from scratch, not dump the box and add eggs and water.
That mold for a castle is really a pain to get to release and look good. Ended up doing two with the last one coming out at 9pm.
Isn't it amazing what we men will do for the women we love?
But then too, she is the one keeping us afloat during these times and my work being so slow.


----------



## Runningwolf

myakkagldwngr said:


> A winery, brewery and distillery all in one,,,,
> you'ld only have to leave home for food and supplies!
> One can only dream...
> I was at home doing cakes for the wedding. Batter from scratch, not dump the box and add eggs and water.QUOTE]
> 
> *I think you need to teach this trade to Wade so he can add this to his hobbies also!*


----------



## Davidq

Hey.
Today I'm playing heroes 3 with my brother 
Like this gamy very much


----------



## ffemt128

djrockinsteve said:


> Hold on Julie, Doug and I may be getting cases of bordeaux bottles with no label Monday. Let one of know how many you want if at all.



I sent the guy and email inquiring if he would be available this week.


----------



## ffemt128

Had a nice visit with Julie and her husband this afternoon when she dropped by to pick up her carboys. Had her sample some of our wine and she left with her hands full. I scored a jar of the delicious salsa she makes. Yum Yum that and some Resiling what a treat. She did sample the Jalepano wine and seems to think it may mellow a bit. Think we'll hold off on the extra batch for the time being and let this age. We can always blend later if needed.


----------



## xanxer82

Just got back from the festival. My Malbec did very well. 15 out of 20. The Bergamais did 11.25 out of 20 (it was my first cheap kit). The blueberry Shiraz got 13.25 out of 20 and the Pinot Gris got 12.5 out if 20.
For lower end kits I think I did pretty well. Nobody got a 20/20. Compared to last years (2009) scores (for other peoples wines) I did very well.
I'm sure my wines from fresh grapes and fruit will do great next year.
The judges seemed partial to big reds and a tomato Wine for some reason.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Had a nice visit with Julie and her husband this afternoon when she dropped by to pick up her carboys. Had her sample some of our wine and she left with her hands full. I scored a jar of the delicious salsa she makes. Yum Yum that and some Resiling what a treat. She did sample the Jalepano wine and seems to think it may mellow a bit. Think we'll hold off on the extra batch for the time being and let this age. We can always blend later if needed.



Well it was definitely worth my while to drive down there today. Not only did I get a fanastic deal on carboys but scored 4 bottles of his wine, had a taste on two of them while we were there and I now am going to make those in the spring. I love trying other's wine it gives me ideas of what I want to do.

Thanks Doug


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice you guys were able to get together today. I agree its a bonus trying other peoples wines and sharing recipes. Not to mention sharing good deals we fall upon.! Way to go guys. By the way Doug, did you save the tree gallons for me, I'll be down next Thursday and I know you wouldn't of given those to Julie. LOL


----------



## myakkagldwngr

The wedding yesterday was nice. We got there early and with the wind blowing off the water, they needed some help getting set up, so we both helped out. 
Pay it forward. Almost two years ago when my youngest got married, the night before my wife fell at the motel and broke her right wrist. Had to have a cast put on it. And she was decorating the cake that night!
So we had plenty offer to help out. Which we really needed.
The couple that got married reserved a pavilion at the beach and were told no alcohol, when it came time for their drink together, no one had brought any champagne. Ended up I had brought a few bottles of my blackberry for some friends that would be there. They had their toast with my BB. I hope I can get a photo of it!
Today it's back to normal, a little work to do and then the house husband chores..
Oh yeah, my cake was a big hit and surprised quite a few people. What is it? A man can't bake???


----------



## NSwiner

Good thing you had some wine on hand , you never know when you might need it lol . Glad your cake turned out good .

Thank god I have a few hours to myself today hubby's working and our son is at school so just me & the dog hanging out .But I do have to get some housework done today and have to go for a CAT scan this afternoon.


----------



## Boyd

Racked 2, 14 Gal. carboys. Used a Flojet diaphram pump.

Picked up 2 on ebay for $29.00. They work pretty good although they need to be reset 3 times for 14 gallons.

Got a line on free apples so I'll do that tommorrow.


----------



## jeepingchick

Work, family and dogs have got me streched thin right now...i really don't know if im coming or going anymore LOL!


----------



## ffemt128

Went and picked up a new kitchen table, going to look at the crib and see how to convert it to a regular bed for our 3 y/o


----------



## djrockinsteve

Doug, think outside the box. A crib wine rack. Why let the space under the bed go to waste. You could fit @ 100 bottles under there and they would be cool.


----------



## countrygirl

djrockinsteve said:


> Doug, think outside the box. A crib wine rack. Why let the space under the bed go to waste. You could fit @ 100 bottles under there and they would be cool.



now that's funny! lol


----------



## ffemt128

djrockinsteve said:


> Doug, think outside the box. A crib wine rack. Why let the space under the bed go to waste. You could fit @ 100 bottles under there and they would be cool.



Well I took apart the day bed that the crib was previously converted into and followed the directions for converting to a full size bed. I have to say who ever came up with this wonderful idea was a complete and total moron. Picture the long side of the crib being the headboard. Now one would think that a child, a toddler coming from a day bed would go into a twin or a full bed, correct? No I swear after you get the head board put together the way they tell you to it would, no ****, damn near fit a queen size bed. Moron I say, complete and total moron. Ive decided after I get back from SC, I'm going furniture shopping.. Morons should not design childrens furniture.

Thank goodness for wine or I may have taken that whole experience a different way and the crib pieces would be on the front lawn.

Oh and Steve, the extra pieces may make a wine rack some how, either that or I'll cut them up and use them in place of Oak.....


----------



## ffemt128

Stopped by South Hills Brewing on the way home and picked up some more #7 bungs and more #6 bungs as well as a dozen more airlocks. I decided to try the "S" airlocks this time. No reason, just something different.


----------



## Sirs

I like the S locks better


----------



## Sirs

This is what I've been doing past few days, it's hot but man they are getting ripe and there are sooooooooo many of them


----------



## Sirs

also got the green scups as well not to mention the big boys yummm


----------



## Tom

Racked my CA juice wine today. Will be adding OAK and MLF.
Now, waiting for the Italian Juices to come in.. When they do I plan on adding some grapes to the primayl.


----------



## jtstar

Sirs said:


> This is what I've been doing past few days, it's hot but man they are getting ripe and there are sooooooooo many of them



it's kind of hard to tell what you have but I am guessing that it might be chokecherries am I right


----------



## DragonsLair

Picked up a few boxes of John Henry peaches to make a batch of peach wine. Got four gallons of juice at SG 1.040!  Sweet!!


----------



## Julie

jtstar said:


> it's kind of hard to tell what you have but I am guessing that it might be chokecherries am I right



Nay, don't think you are, I believe they are muscadines


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Been reading the recipe section and feeling the need to try a mead!!
Starting to pick up supplies a little at a time. I sure do wish I still had the hives my brother and I had years ago. I still have the hand cranked extractor. Might have to look into getting another hive for the back yard.
Try and get self sufficient before it all crashes and we go back to the stone age.


----------



## mxsteve625

jtstar said:


> it's kind of hard to tell what you have but I am guessing that it might be chokecherries am I right



I think Julie's right. They look just like the Noble varity of Muscadines that I picked up and processed last weekend.


----------



## Sirs

jtstar said:


> it's kind of hard to tell what you have but I am guessing that it might be chokecherries am I right



They're right it is muscadines and they are really good and ripe


----------



## jtstar

Thats even better I just got done putting up another five gallon of wild plumes now I have ten gallons in the freezer that are not pitted what would be the best way to make them into wine I have never done a wild plume wine before looking for help


----------



## JohnT

Sirs said:


> They're right it is muscadines and they are really good and ripe



I have seen muscadine grapes, but these look more like blueberries. What exactly are muscadines?


----------



## Runningwolf

Been racking for days it seems like. Just picked up my cider for some apple pie wine


----------



## Larryh86GT

Just had a wisdom tooth extracted. That was fun. I can't complain though. In 1966 when I was 18, serving in Japan, the Navy dentist told me I should have my wisdom teeth removed. I said no thank you, I'll keep them. Well it took 44 years before I needed one removed.


----------



## ffemt128

Racked my Strawberry Delight of the minimal amount of lees remaining and decided to try out the Buon Vino Mini Jet filter I recently picked up. Wow is that thing great. The strawberry was clear before it sparkles not. I also ran my son's mead through the filter since it was out. Again, big difference in presentation.


----------



## Runningwolf

Took the 150 mile round trip to Walkers for juice today and then came home and filtered and bottled 25 gallons of wine.


----------



## Wade E

Gots to rack my Chard tomorrow as it went dry already! .994 in 4 days in 66* temps with Cotes des Blanc! Thats a record for me and I really didnt want it to ferment so fast, hopefully it retained the fruitiness I was looking for.


----------



## BIGJEFF

Picking up 3 6gal carboys tomorrow, geting all 3 for 30$!!! Thank you Kijiji!!


----------



## rodo

> Gots to rack my Chard tomorrow as it went dry already! .994 in 4 days in 66* temps with Cotes des Blanc! Thats a record for me and I really didnt want it to ferment so fast, hopefully it retained the fruitiness I was looking for.


 
Wade I feel your pain.
My Niagara went from 1.08 to 1.01 at 60* in 3 days.
My Concord went from1.08 to 1 in at 72* in 3 days.
My Fredonia went from1.08 to 1.001 at 72* in 2 days.
All using Cotes des Blanc, if I had known they would drop that fast I would have put the Concord and the Fredonia in the cold room with the Niagara.


----------



## Runningwolf

rodo said:


> Wade I feel your pain.
> My Niagara went from 1.08 to 1.01 at 60* in 3 days.
> My Concord went from1.08 to 1 in at 72* in 3 days.
> My Fredonia went from1.08 to 1.001 at 72* in 2 days.
> All using Cotes des Blanc, if I had known they would drop that fast I would have put the Concord and the Fredonia in the cold room with the Niagara.



I wish I could just get my cider going! My Niagara and Cocord also went quick using the ec 1118


----------



## Wade E

See, EC1118 is supposed to go fast and strong, Cotes des Blanc has always been a nice fizzy slow going yeast, Ive never ever seen a cap with it before and to see it with this batch at 66* shocked me, maybe it actually prefers cooler temps cause Ive never used the CDR in cooler temps, its always been the Premier Cuvee or Champagne and I actually thought I was chancing it this time knowing that CDR is usually a slow starter and gentle yeast. This took right off and never stopped.


----------



## rodo

I didn't have a cap but it was fizzing and churning like crazy!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Early this morning I racked 3 of my wines, Syrah, Merlot and Cab. Sauv. I blended most of them and wound up with 8 different types. Traditional blends. When I was finished I blended the 3 into a slurry and started a sketer pee. I'll let you know how this turns out but it smells great.

My sour apple skeeter will be racked today along with the other 7 buckets. Possible a few more blends.


----------



## non-grapenut

Sirs said:


> This is what I've been doing past few days, it's hot but man they are getting ripe and there are sooooooooo many of them



These could be Bilberries, Sirs. They just came out of season here in N. Fla...treat them as you would blueberries. They are good for improving sight as the British Air fleet used to eat these berries prior to nightflight, unless you drink too much of the wine, right?


----------



## non-grapenut

Can't wait to oak my blueberry port this weekend!!!


----------



## BIGJEFF

This evening, I'm bottleing my Pinot Griggio and Peach Sauvignon Blanc...also having a new winemaker over to gibve a hand and see how it's'done


----------



## Julie

non-grapenut said:


> These could be Bilberries, Sirs. They just came out of season here in N. Fla...treat them as you would blueberries. They are good for improving sight as the British Air fleet used to eat these berries prior to nightflight, unless you drink too much of the wine, right?



No they are muscadines


----------



## djrockinsteve

Wade E said:


> Gots to rack my Chard tomorrow as it went dry already! .994 in 4 days in 66* temps with Cotes des Blanc! Thats a record for me and I really didnt want it to ferment so fast, hopefully it retained the fruitiness I was looking for.



Mine went fast this year also. It is warm but fermentation started really fast and that was 12 hours after I added the pectic enzyme.

I did once they reached 1.000 snap on a lid with a #2 bung and airlock on. Check gravity each day, then stirred to bring up CO2 and snapped lid back on. Once they got lower I just left lid on and gave them 2 days.

Been racking late last night, early today and now I just have my 3 whites to do. It is a lot of work but very exciting. Now if I can just find room to put these, now I can't get to my big freezer chest. Guess I gotta bottle some more like Runningwolf and make room.


----------



## Runningwolf

Everything Rodo tells me to. LOL $$$


----------



## ffemt128

Came home from work and transferred 3 buckets of juice into carboys. I need to get the other 2 that are dry transferred either tonight or tomorrow so that they are done before vacation. I'll check the chablis over the weekend and likely transfer it also. I would imagine it will be ready by then. 

The basement is starting to look like a wine area now with full carboys sitting on the bench.


----------



## ffemt128

Washed the truck and vaccumed it out, washed my son's car, changed the oil and greased the front end. Checked the sg on my chablis, it is below 1.00 already carrying hydrometer and spoon up stairs, wahsed them off dryed the hydrometer, slid back into tube and watched it slide out the other side. I knew I should have bought a 2nd one last week when I thougfht about it. Guess I'll be buying 2 next week.

Need to transfer 2 more buckets of juice this afternoon.


----------



## jeepingchick

dang Doug, come wash n vaccume MY car now  its a pig sty atm!! LOL

im tryin to catch up around the house. the puppies are napping, and i did the grocery shopping, just swept and did dishes . need to do my birds cage.... 

my daughter is driving me abso-freaking-loutly NUTS! i swear it seems she started 3rd grade and lost her ever loving mind!!! not only has she been a brat last week but today she is just not using that brain!!! and shes grounded for 3 weeks so im stuck dealing with it!!! ARGHHHHHHHHHH!!!! yall think shes driving me nuts on pourpose so ill tell her to go play with her friends??? dang!! 2 weeks left to go, lets see if i make it LMAO!!

work is going well... very insanly busy and i like that.. i dont like the surgeons who think they are God but i just ignore them or smile sweetly whilst thinking "JACKASS" and move on to other business LOL! 

the puppies are gettin FAT! their eyes are open now and they are starting to play. they love ears and tails the best even though ive got at least 15 toys in there LMAO! so every here n there i here a YIP or BARK or whiiiiiiinnneeee when one gets got! can't wait till those teeth come in LOL!!!! they love to cuddle and will just lie on ya and sleep right now its a great wind down after a busy stress filled day! wish they could stay this small forever!!! 

oh well id better get going and finish playing catch up, i just wanted yall to know im still kicking ...just busier than a racoon at a sugar eating contest!!


----------



## BIGJEFF

I bottled my peach wine this morning...making bread with my 4 year old daughter this afternoon


----------



## bryano

ffemt128 said:


> Washed the truck and vaccumed it out, washed my son's car, changed the oil and greased the front end. Checked the sg on my chablis, it is below 1.00 already carrying hydrometer and spoon up stairs, wahsed them off dryed the hydrometer, slid back into tube and watched it slide out the other side. I knew I should have bought a 2nd one last week when I thougfht about it. Guess I'll be buying 2 next week.
> 
> Need to transfer 2 more buckets of juice this afternoon.



ever since i started keeping 2 on hand i have not broke one, before that it was one every couple of months


----------



## Wade E

Yep, when they are alone they commit suicide from loneliness!


----------



## BIGJEFF

bryano said:


> ever since i started keeping 2 on hand i have not broke one, before that it was one every couple of months


Same here....I just gave my spare to a friend who broke her's tho....I'm nervous now!


----------



## Julie

BIGJEFF said:


> Same here....I just gave my spare to a friend who broke her's tho....I'm nervous now!



BIGJEFF don't waste any time run now and get another one, Wade is right if left alone they will commit suicide!

I actually keep 3 because when I break one and second follows real quick.


----------



## jeepingchick

the friend who came by "just to play" with the puppies ended up putting a deposit down!!!! her big mistake was bringing her husband along!!! she never had a chance... LMAO who brings a K-9 dog handler to "just play" with puppies LOL!!!

im really happy, they are gonna make great puppy parents in just about 6 more weeks!!! and since i work with her everyday , ill get daily pup-dates and know its doing well!!!


----------



## jtstar

Went out around noon and sited in my rifle with my brother he did his also now we are ready for deer hunting next week. When I got home I had to go move a dresser for a friend. Now I am sitting here trying to decide what flavor wine I want to go out and start I have Elderberry, Chockcherry, Wild Plume, Blueberry,and Rhurbarb, and gooseberry in the freezer to work with.


----------



## ffemt128

Enjoying an early glass of Cabernet Franc before retiring for the evening. Will have to finish the bottle tomorrow. What beautiful weather today.


----------



## Runningwolf

Spent the day touring wineries with Rodo, his wife Jeannie and my wife today. Not only tastings but we also got a nice tour. All the grapes are three weeks early this year around here and they told us if we had a favorite juice we wanted to buy to make sure we buy it early. The vineyards have actually quit picking the basic grapes like Niagara, concord and diamond to start picking the higher grade ones. When they tell you the differance they make per ton you realize why they're leaving the others hanging to pick the more expensive ones.


----------



## Tom

Trying to answerr postes butt hard cause all homebrew and wine mixxing I cant speel rite.
I hopes da speelling POLICESS donre asy anythings.


----------



## Wade E

You should have asked them if you could pick the remainings! I know of few people on the forums that asked just that and the owners said pick what you want as it goes to the birds!!! Wish I was around there!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> You should have asked them if you could pick the remainings! I know of few people on the forums that asked just that and the owners said pick what you want as it goes to the birds!!! Wish I was around there!



yeah but we don't all have big boy toys!


----------



## Tom

ffemt128 said:


> Enjoying an early glass of Cabernet Franc before retiring for the evening. Will have to finish the bottle tomorrow. What beautiful weather today.



"EARLY"
Its 9PM !


----------



## Wade E

Today I finally bottled lasts years Sang/Zin blend blend from grapes, racked my Chard, mowed the lawn, changed out a hard drive that was shot in my daughters laptop and uploaded all the stuff including Xp and everything else on the face of this Earth. It was by far the biggest PITA that Ive ever had to get this comp back running. Im still doing some small stuff like scanning the comp with antivirus as that program just busts your chops until you do so!


----------



## BIGJEFF

I reearranged my winemaking space...My wife is SOOOO happy


----------



## BIGJEFF

BIGJEFF said:


> I reearranged my winemaking space...My wife is SOOOO happy



EDIT: I'm also drinking a nice bottle of peach wine I just finished...


----------



## Tom

Spent 3 hours in emergency room w/ my daughter. She (38) was attacked walking her dog by a pit bull. She is home after 3 hours in hospital but the dog is still in dogie hospital
What a day... We all are lifting MANY glasses


----------



## BIGJEFF

Tom said:


> Spent 3 hours in emergency room w/ my daughter. She (38) was attacked walking her dog by a pit bull. She is home after 3 hours in hospital but the dog is still in dogie hospital
> What a day... We all are lifting MANY glasses



Hope all is well! Sometimes, I think the dog owners should be put down!
I'm a dog lover myself but I think the dog owners should be held more responsible for the actions of their pets!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Spent 3 hours in emergency room w/ my daughter. She (38) was attacked walking her dog by a pit bull. She is home after 3 hours in hospital but the dog is still in dogie hospital
> What a day... We all are lifting MANY glasses



Tom, sorry to hear of this. There are reports every week of people and dogs being attacked and killed by these dogs. They should be outlawed or owners should have a special license to own one with accountability and insurance. The police have shot at least two of them this summer in Erie. Yes we are raising a glass to your daughter as things could have been worse.


----------



## Julie

OMG, Thank God she is ok and hope the dog is going to be okay as well. I agree with BigJeff, owners need to be held more accountable. I lot of people do not know this but pitt bulls are not an agressive dog, only when their owner makes them that way. 

Definitely raising a glass to you and your family.


----------



## djrockinsteve

When I walk my step daughters Choc. lab/pit bull many dogs will rush towards us. You always hope there's a fence or leash that will stop them. My problem is Titan runs the other way and I have a tough time keeping up with him. He's afraid of his shadow but I think if push came to shove he would stand his ground. Don't want to find out.

Glad both your daughter and her dog are doing okay. The other dog, getting reported.???


----------



## Tom

Well we will see if these bills get paid. I know some Homeowners policy say they will not insure if they have certain dog breeds.
Dog bill may be over 2K alone. Not sure what Daughters bill are yet. That is in her hands as she is "of age"


----------



## BIGJEFF

I also spent about an hour with my inssurence cie after my wife rear ended another car with mine....


----------



## jtstar

Did they put the attacking dog in lock up that is what they do here in Sioux City Iowa now we also have had a problem with it. I hope your daughter and her dog will be all right


----------



## xanxer82

Kat's brother threw an engagement party for us yesterday. Today was spent cleaning the house. Still nowhere near finished but we will get there.
I reorganized my wine making area. I looks so much better now.
Got a call from Greg (the owner of Serpent Ridge Vineyard) asking me to stop over saturday and help with harvest and crush. That'll be fun.


----------



## jtstar

I was up by five this morning so I started a three gallon batch of gooseberry wine then had to go out and mow the yard want to start my elderberry this week also.


----------



## Tom

jtstar said:


> Did they put the attacking dog in lock up that is what they do here in Sioux City Iowa now we also have had a problem with it. I hope your daughter and her dog will be all right


Amnimal control took it.
Just got dog out of vets. Looks terrible
Organs not punctured but got 5 punctures in her and drains in beyyy
Daughter came out much better.


----------



## ffemt128

Hope your daughter is okay Tom. I can't imagine what that experience must have been like for her.


----------



## ffemt128

Changed the alternator on the truck. I think it was that time for it as the headlights flicker when you put on the turn signal. Sigh, what else now before the trip?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom, how about an update? I was thinking about this all day and what a horrible, terrifying ordeal it must have been.


----------



## BIGJEFF

I'm dying of boredome doing a 24hrs duty watch on base...Can't wait for the snow to come around!


----------



## WaWa

Enjoying the sunshine after a run of rotten weather here in NZ. Bring it on!!!!


----------



## winemaker_3352

Taking the day off for my birthday. Nothing special planned - take the family to the park, maybe BBQ, pretty much just enjoy the day...


----------



## ffemt128

winemaker_3352 said:


> Taking the day off for my birthday. Nothing special planned - take the family to the park, maybe BBQ, pretty much just enjoy the day...



I would consider the day you have planned the best way to spend a birthday.


----------



## jtstar

Happy Birthday


----------



## Sirs

Happy Birthday to you, if your like me your getting where you just want to forget this birthday thing. Once I went past 50 I don't care for them anymore...LOL


----------



## Sirs

Oh Doug now make sure the trucks running good I don't wanna have to store those grapes any longer than need be as I need to put all I can in the freezer LOL


----------



## Larryh86GT

I picked 1 lb of raspberries this morning. That gives me 11 lbs so far on this crop and they are still coming.


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> Oh Doug now make sure the trucks running good I don't wanna have to store those grapes any longer than need be as I need to put all I can in the freezer LOL



Truck is running like a champ now (knocks on wood). Hoping for an internet connection in the area where we are staying. Nothing at the actual house we rented though.

I'll be calling you before we leave.


----------



## BIGJEFF

I went shopping for wine supplies to start my blueberry wine and discovered a nice kit for fruit wine...I'll make a post on it later


----------



## Runningwolf

Picked up 53 cases of bottles today. Bottled 5 gallons each of Rhubarb and Strawberry. Decided not to blend them this time.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Runningwolf said:


> Picked up 53 cases of bottles today. Bottled 5 gallons each of Rhubarb and Strawberry. Decided not to blend them this time.



53 cases? Wowzers!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> Picked up 53 cases of bottles today. Bottled 5 gallons each of Rhubarb and Strawberry. Decided not to blend them this time.



That's what you needed the big truck for.


----------



## Runningwolf

YEA!!! I got my neighbor boy to come over and carry them all down in the basement and carry the chairs up for the wine party Saturday. AHHH my back and heart are feeling good!


----------



## Tom

Playing w new cell phone


----------



## xanxer82

Worked today. Came home and pressed the concord grapes. I ended up with a full 1 gallon jug and two magnum bottles of wine. I'm letting it ferment to dry then will blend to stabilize, and sorbate.
Contemplating cleaning some of the 15 cases of wine bottles that Greg gave me. I have close to 20 gallons ready to bottle. I'll be over at Serpent Ridge Saturday morning to help harvest and crush. Very excited!


----------



## millwright01

Bottled the Kenridge Showcase Primitivo/Syrah today. Labels tomorrow and then a quick year long wait to see how it turns out HAHA

Jason


----------



## non-grapenut

started of a batch of dark muscadine and elderberry wine...nice musky-rose scent.


----------



## xanxer82

Put my new wine rack together. It's about 1 inch too tall to stack on top of the other one :/ But I did manage to find a place for it nearby.
I then ripped my laptop apart and put a bigger hard drive in and installed windows 7.
So far, so good.
Tomorrow is grape harvest at Serpent Ridge.


----------



## KevininPa

Runningwolf said:


> Picked up 53 cases of bottles today. Bottled 5 gallons each of Rhubarb and Strawberry. Decided not to blend them this time.



Where did you get your bottles from?


Kevin


----------



## BIGJEFF

I have a big chosre ahead of me.....I've got friends coming over to try out a Pinot Griggio I bottled a while ago....I need all the support I can get to get trough that task!!!


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I'm about to head out to work,,, again.
I know I sure would like a glass of wine,, but coffee is what it's going to have to be.
I just haven't gotten into the cycle of having my wine at 8am before I go to bed and my coffee at 10pm.
If it turns out I'm off tomorrow and Sunday,, 
there be wine in my future.


----------



## Sirs

I fortified 2 gallon of Petit Verdot got it where it is just right oh it is going to be so good after it has aged abit, well guerss I'm going to bed here shortly gonna pick grapes tomorrow hopefully it will be another good day


----------



## Julie

Got back from Runningwolf's party. Had a really great time. A LOT of great wine. And Dan's Ice wine ROCKS. OMG I never had a wine that tasted that good. Also got the opportunity to meet Kevininpa. I truly enjoyed talking to Kevin, great guy.


----------



## Wade E

Ran my buddies Merlot grapes through my crusher today, cleaned the yard from all the wreckage of all the winds from theb storm.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

It's a night off, so I'm trying to kill some time before going to bed when I should really be working...
Weekends off with a night shift can be a PITA. So I'm going to try and get at least to midnight before crashing,, if I can.


----------



## xanxer82

Harvested and crushed about 7000 pounds of cab franc and cas sauv today at Serpent Ridge. I even got to pitch the 5 gallons of yeast starter.
Fun day but boy am I sore!


----------



## lloyd

tried to bottle a bottle of almond flavored sparkling apple today I had the temp of then wine at 19 F and the bottles too the keg had about 40 lbs c02 pressure filled the bottle it was not foamy but when I took the counter pressure filler out it sprayed all over the basement i had about two gulps left so I drank it and put my clothes in the laundry. I still don't know how the hell to bottle it.


----------



## xanxer82

Pressure way way too high. Are you making a Sparkling Wine? set your co2 to like 5 to dispense. Be sure that you're using champagne bottles with wired closures.


----------



## BIGJEFF

I just came back from pickeing ud 12 dz bottles for 24$, My friend who I,m teaching how to make wine, got herself a floor corker, 60btle wine rack, and 72btles dryer for 80$
Sad story really, the lady's husband died this summer so she's getting rid of the equipment...But it's better in our basement beeing used than in hers reminding her of her husband like she said....


----------



## lloyd

Pressure way way too high. Are you making a Sparkling Wine? set your co2 to like 5 to dispense. Be sure that you're using champagne bottles with wired closures.
Dan I got the pressure from the malvino info at:
http://www.westchesterwinemakers.com/2010/05/06/ernie-and-the-melvico
I do have champagne bottles and plastic champagne corks and wire closures. any info would be appreciated. thank you, Lloyd


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Working the last day of my week. We are taking off for camping this evening after work and won't return until Sunday.
We paint faces at the Moundville Native American Festival.
They just did a $5M dollar renovation on the museum.
I did a beaded wampum belt for the Chief figure (on the left).





i think they have better pics on their Facebook page (that's where this one came from).


----------



## Runningwolf

I Bottled Raspberry blush and RJS Cru Select Italian Chianti Riserva today. Toy Box arrived from George today with RJS CranApple Chardonnay and RJS Orange Chocolate Port among some other doodads!


----------



## Sirs

finished picking 6 buckets of muscadines....man it's hard to pick and eat at the same time


----------



## jeepingchick

work has been nuts but im gettin the hang of it ...i think :S 
pups are gettin big!!! and SO cute!! we have 3 on deposit and only 4 left to home and i have not advertised yet!! i know 3+4=7 and yall thought i had 8 right??? wellllll ........................were keeping one!!!!!! We are keeping the only chocolate she had! we figure this is her last litter we might as well keep one this time or never have the op again! Shes the runt of the litter, and we named her Gumbo! shes just precious! They are 3 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## xanxer82

Works been pretty good so far. A lot of studying and reading of the law. A lot of driving. At least I get a county government car. 
Still planning on cleaning some of the 15 cases of bottle from Serpent Ridge. Gotta bottle some wines and stabilize the concord wine.
Tonight is for relaxing though.


----------



## Larryh86GT

I'll be dining on my 20th TV dinner today for the past 23 days. Getting a tad tired of them I must say.


----------



## Runningwolf

Larryh86GT said:


> I'll be dining on my 20th TV dinner today for the past 23 days. Getting a tad tired of them I must say.



WOW I think I would be taking road trips and eating at some decent places.

Today I am stripping freaking wallpaper. Just went and rented a steamer because its not going well. Waiting for djsteve to stop by on his way up to Walkers to get give me a break!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Runningwolf said:


> WOW I think I would be taking road trips and eating at some decent places.



intestinal fortitude 
noun 
Definition: strength of will 
Synonyms: backbone, balls, brass balls, chutzpah, courage, endurance, energy, fitness, fortitude, guts, gutsiness, heart, moxie, spunk, stamina, staying power, stick-to-it-iveness, strength, toughness, vigor, wind 


Wait a minute, wind? Hmmm. that explains that.


----------



## PPBart

Celebrating my completion of the H&R Block Income Tax Course, took final exam last night. Now I need to decide whether to use that training only to do my own tax return (rather than paying H&R several hundred $) or to agree to work for H&R thru the upcoming tax season. That was a much more demanding course than I initially expected (84 hrs class time, more than that for homework and study!), so part of me says I need to get more use (and $) out of it. I’m enjoying retirement, but a few months work might be fun; also, I’m not much of a winter-lover (even Louisiana winters) so there’s not much I’d be missing during tax season…

Mourning the loss of a long-time friend and (former) work colleague. I got a call last evening informing me that she was killed yesterday morning as she drove to work; apparently she drove into the path of an oncoming train. She was only in her mid-40’s, left behind a husband and three teenage kids. You really just never know when your time will run out!


----------



## BIGJEFF

I hauled 30tons of gravel....copy paste for the rest of the week!!


----------



## Runningwolf

BIGJEFF said:


> I hauled 30tons of gravel....copy paste for the rest of the week!!



by truck, tractor or wheel barrow?


----------



## BIGJEFF

With a 6ton truck, 6 100km trips....


----------



## Runningwolf

BIGJEFF said:


> With a 6ton truck, 6 100km trips....



Sounds like it beer time!


----------



## BIGJEFF

Runningwolf said:


> Sounds like it beer time!



OHHH Yeah!! I think were gonna have a prty when were finished building that dirt road....just in time to push snow!!!::


----------



## CrazyCajun

went to work, had coffee and donuts....tough day! Not like the member above!!!


----------



## xanxer82

Just work. Relaxing. I need to do wine stuff soon.


----------



## BIGJEFF

BIGJEFF said:


> I hauled 30tons of gravel....copy paste for the rest of the week!!





CrazyCajun said:


> went to work, had coffee and donuts....tough day! Not like the member above!!!



Bigjeff: Army
CrazyCajun: Air Force

'nuf said!!


----------



## jeepingchick

BIGJEFF said:


> Bigjeff: Army
> CrazyCajun: Air Force
> 
> 'nuf said!!



ROFLMAO!!! hope DNW don't see that he may send me to the corner for laughing at the AF!


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> ROFLMAO!!! hope DNW don't see that he may send me to the corner for laughing at the AF!



How did you get out of the corner, I sent you there earlier tonight on FB.


----------



## BIGJEFF

jeepingchick said:


> ROFLMAO!!! hope DNW don't see that he may send me to the corner for laughing at the AF!



Hehe it's a long time running gag between me and Crazycajun


----------



## xanxer82

Suposed to wash dishes. not finding the motivation. I gotta buy a dishwasher. Kat gets mad when she says that and I say "we already have one.. you!" 

Got around to doing the dishes. most of them anyway. almost bedtime.


----------



## jtstar

Been helping the wife in the kitchen all week I am on vacation and she is working. Been out deer hunting manage to bag one already. Put my gooseberry wine in the secondary wine be making blueberry on Friday.


----------



## ffemt128

Got home from SC around 8:30 this evening. My son came home from Afghanistan and we spent the week in SC visiting. Had the pleasure of meeting Sirs today. Hope to meet again when I have more time to sit and chat.

Right now, I'm enjoying a glass or 3 of wine before retiring for the evening.

Good to be back home....


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Got home from SC around 8:30 this evening. My son came home from Afghanistan and we spent the week in SC visiting. Had the pleasure of meeting Sirs today. Hope to meet again when I have more time to sit and chat.
> 
> Right now, I'm enjoying a glass or 3 of wine before retiring for the evening.
> 
> Good to be back home....



Good to see you back on the forum, Doug and glad you had a nice trip


----------



## Runningwolf

Sure Doug, you head south when you hear I'll be in your town and also happens to be the same week as our party. LOL Welome back. For those of you wanting to go up to Walkers I see they already ran out of one juice, so plan your trips soon.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> For those of you wanting to go up to Walkers I see they already ran out of one juice, so plan your trips soon.



Glad I made my trip yesterday. Folks a tip for you. Don't Take 4 Buckets To The Winery Unless You Plan To Fill Them All. I was planning on just getting 2 maybe 3. NOOOOOOOOOO Marilyn said let's get this and this and ooohhh I like this.

Brought back 6 gallons of Diamond and Cayuga and 12 gallons of Vignoles. Gonna start them in a few minutes. It's official. No more Empty Carboys Here.


----------



## ffemt128

djrockinsteve said:


> Glad I made my trip yesterday. Folks a tip for you. Don't Take 4 Buckets To The Winery Unless You Plan To Fill Them All. I was planning on just getting 2 maybe 3. NOOOOOOOOOO Marilyn said let's get this and this and ooohhh I like this.
> 
> Brought back 6 gallons of Diamond and Cayuga and 12 gallons of Vignoles. Gonna start them in a few minutes. It's official. No more Empty Carboys Here.




Sounds like a plan. My son will be going to Presque Isle winery in the next couple weeks for Cataba juice. I told him to take 2 buckets in case he saw anything else he wanted to try.


----------



## non-grapenut

Studying lines...just found out I am the understudy to a student that just got a case o the nerves...now I'm stage left manager AND the talent...check it out: www.notthenutcracker.com


----------



## BIGJEFF

Only managed 18 tons today...but had to drive an extra 20 miles to get it!


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Sounds like a plan. My son will be going to Presque Isle winery in the next couple weeks for Cataba juice. I told him to take 2 buckets in case he saw anything else he wanted to try.



Things are selling out quick this year. I was just there getting suppies and its hit and miss with the juice. Walkers are already out of two of them also.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> Glad I made my trip yesterday. Folks a tip for you. Don't Take 4 Buckets To The Winery Unless You Plan To Fill Them All. I was planning on just getting 2 maybe 3. NOOOOOOOOOO Marilyn said let's get this and this and ooohhh I like this.
> 
> Brought back 6 gallons of Diamond and Cayuga and 12 gallons of Vignoles. Gonna start them in a few minutes. It's official. No more Empty Carboys Here.



Well I went with five buckets and same story. I ended up with 13 gallons of late harvest Vignoles, 14 gallons Vignoles and 7 gallons of steuben. They are sold out of Traminette and Gewurztraminer already.


----------



## djrockinsteve

They told me that they have been really busy. 8 lines out the door on Saturday. Folks don't come for a few gallons. They get a lot! Glad you got what you wanted. I'll be adding yeast tonight. I plan on using Lalvin D-47 as opposed to E-1118. I'll let you know.


----------



## ffemt128

Stopped at Premier produce on the way into work to pick up a new hydrometer. Left $82.50 lighter in the wallet. 

Picked up 3 hydrometers
a 90 bottle tree
a bag of nomacorks 
and 5 heads of garlic.


----------



## Tom

ffemt128 said:


> Stopped at Premier produce on the way into work to pick up a new hydrometer. Left $82.50 lighter in the wallet.
> 
> Picked up 3 hydrometers
> a 90 bottle tree
> a bag of nomacorks
> and 5 heads of garlic.


Making Garlic wine next?


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> Making Garlic wine next?



Didn't think about that. Could be interesting. Wonder how much per gallon would be needed. 

Seriously though, we like garlic and for $2.00 couln't pass it up. They are bulbs/head (not sure what the bundle is called) about 2 1/2 inches in diameter. Can't wait to roast some garlic and figure out what to make else to make.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Today's plan of the day:
Roasting about 6 lbs of coffee beans
Putting deck carpeting away
Putting deck awning away
Cutting the grass
Changing oil & filters in the cars
Putting snow tires on.

Maybe I'll just take a nap instead.


----------



## Runningwolf

I am also going to start putting away statuary from the gardens, get the snow blower put in the garage so I have room in the shed for all the summer stuff. Cut back all the day lilies and hosta's etc. Leaving the fire pit out on the patio for now hoping for more outdoor fires this month. Hope to get my Orange Chocolate port started today.

Hey Larry why don't you come down and help me and if we have time left we'll head back to Buffalo and put your stuff away.


----------



## ffemt128

Right now just hanging out. Going to head to Trax Farms either today or tomorrow for pumpkins and various other items. Need to pick up some raisins and ginger root also. I'll get the raisins at costco. Need to rack my chablis today into a fresh carboy. Tomorrow or Monday I'll be starting my fall batch of spiced apple wine.


----------



## Wade E

Going to get my Lanza Vineyards (Suisan Valley) Petite Syrah grapes in a few and will be back later with some #'s and some pics for y'all. These are some of the best grapes available to us as home winemakers and cant wait till this batch has some age on it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Making Garlic wine next?



Doug if ou make this please do not share it with me. I tried some this summer and holy stinks, you had to plug your nose to taste it.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug if ou make this please do not share it with me. I tried some this summer and holy stinks, you had to plug your nose to taste it.



A couple years ago we stopped at Kirkwood Vinyard in Summersville WV. They talked my better half into trying some RAMP wine. She said it was just plain nasty and smelled about the same.



> The flavor and odor of ramps is usually compared to a combination of onions and garlic, and the garlic odor is particularly strong. Strong enough, in fact, that even ramp-lovers will advise caution. If you sit down to a big meal of ramps, don't be surprised if people continue to keep their distance after a few days have passed!


----------



## Sirs

Well just got home from helping Julie pick 6 buckets of muscadines, LOL I think the heat is a bit to much for her she said it was really hot. I said it is just barely getting warm you should've been here a few weeks ago then it was hot now just barely warm. She seemed to enjoy picking them although she didn't know you pick them like berries not grapes(you know one at a time not in clusters) now that was funny.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sirs said:


> She seemed to enjoy picking them although she didn't know you pick them like berries not grapes(you know one at a time not in clusters) now that was funny.



No Kidding I didn't know that either. Can you post some Pics. No silly not of Julie but of the grapes!


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> Well just got home from helping Julie pick 6 buckets of muscadines, LOL I think the heat is a bit to much for her she said it was really hot. I said it is just barely getting warm you should've been here a few weeks ago then it was hot now just barely warm. She seemed to enjoy picking them although she didn't know you pick them like berries not grapes(you know one at a time not in clusters) now that was funny.




I'm really hoping to make it down to pick with you next year if the Muscadines are available again. I think that would make for a really enjoyable day, being able to see the entire process from vine to wine so to speak. 

Were you able to speak to Julie about the elderberry question you had?

Anyway, I racked off my chablis and siphoned off a sample of my latest elderberry. All I can say is "this is going to be a good one." Can't wait to get the next batch going as well as the Muscadine. I saw Waldo's video on processing the muscadine. Is there any preferred way of doing this other than or in addition to what he showed in his video. Julie and I were planning on getting together and using her newly purchased press that so many here missed out on.


----------



## Sirs

hopefully they'll be available next year if not I'll find another place I'm sure I'm kinda like that always looking always finding stuff, here's some pics of the grapes


----------



## Wade E

Nice, that place is loaded! Are those Scuppernongs there also or just unripe Muscies? Do you check the grapes with a refractometer before picking?


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks for sharing, I did not know there were grapes that were picked like that. Julie must be in seventh heaven!


----------



## Sirs

the first ones are a close up of the nobles, then the reds,and the scupps/bronze are on the bottom. 



Wade E said:


> Nice, that place is loaded! Are those Scuppernongs there also or just unripe Muscies? Do you check the grapes with a refractometer before picking?


 No don't check with refractometer if they are just starting to raisin or the skins are loose normally it's time to pick also when they get to peak they will feel sticky somewhat like their leaking at least thats how I do them,



Runningwolf said:


> Thanks for sharing, I did not know there were grapes that were picked like that. Julie must be in seventh heaven!


 she seemed to love it other than the heat kept saying I'd like to see you up with us come winter then see who's crying about the weather.LOL


----------



## Wade E

Cool, they dont grow around here and hey I was right thinking the lighetr ones were Scupps and not unripe Muscs! Really wish they grew around here though cause Ive had Musc wine a gfew times and everytime was awesome!


----------



## Sirs

well this will be my first year doing a ton like this but it is a good wine if done right



Wade E said:


> Cool, they dont grow around here and hey I was right thinking the lighetr ones were Scupps and not unripe Muscs! Really wish they grew around here though cause Ive had Musc wine a gfew times and everytime was awesome!


----------



## PPBart

Had a small batch (~6.5 ltrs) of Apple/Cherry blend that was ready for bottling (juice from initial trial runs with my new steam juicer). I took care of it this afternoon while the wife and grandkids were out shopping for Halloween stuff. Netted four 750's and nine 375's.


----------



## Wade E

How many lbs have you collected so far Sirs?


----------



## BIGJEFF

tomorrow I'm getting up early to prepare a nice thanksgiving dinner for some of our friends...Turkey, stuffing & all the fixins + home made bread & wine


----------



## Runningwolf

Jeff that sounds pretty nice. Enjoy your day! I thought your Thanks Giving was on the 11th.


----------



## BIGJEFF

Runningwolf said:


> Jeff that sounds pretty nice. Enjoy your day! I thought your Thanks Giving was on the 11th.



It is...but since there's a chance of extensive wine tasting and we all work on the 12th, driving dumptrucks, busses or operating heavy machinery, we decided to celebrate 1 day ahead


----------



## Runningwolf

BIGJEFF said:


> It is...but since there's a chance of extensive wine tasting and we all work on the 12th, driving dumptrucks, busses or operating heavy machinery, we decided to celebrate 1 day ahead



Damn, I like the way you're thinking! 

Cheers


----------



## Julie

Ok, the temp as we were driving away from the vineyard was 84 degrees but we were sitting in the direct sun and that had to be close to 90. The heat was a killer but I so enjoyed picking the grapes with Sirs. He is awesome, a totaly likable guy. I just wish I could have met his wife as well, I believe she is just as awesome. 

The grapes are not like grapes up north, you don't pick them as a cluster, they are separate, like picking cherries. The reds are about a quarter in diameter and the nobles are about a dime in diameter. Mike decided to pick a bucket of nobles, we didn't see much of him,  Mic (my step-son), Sirs and I picked the reds. Sirs and I picked pretty close together most of the day, this gave us the opportunity to talk and this made the day so much more enjoyable. The heat was a killer by the time we were done, I believe this was around 2:30 the heat really started to get to me, I went to the truck into air conditioning while they finished the last half of the last bucket. We picked roughly about 220 lbs of grapes and as we were leaving Sirs was headed back in to pick more for himself! We were there for about 3 hours and he picked more than what we were picking but kept done of those for himself! Amazing guy.

Sirs gave me a little of a wine that he made and remember Sirs makes it known that he does not use any chemicals. This wine is very clear, acid is vey balanced. He likes his high in alcohol, which it is but flavor is very plentiful. I do not like wines that are high in alcohol, I think the flavor is hidden but he proved me wrong. Still can't drink more than a half of a glass of his but it is very enjoyable.

Well we put the buckets of grapes in the jeep (we drove up to the vineyard in Mic's truck), Wade we put the top down on the jeep halfway here on Friday and the top is staying down all the way home. It is going to be a great ride home, probably long ride home since we have all that weight but it is going to be fun! 

And yes I want Sirs to come up to PA in the dead of winter so I can hear himc cry about the cold like I cried about the heat!


----------



## Wade E

Wow, 220 lbs is awesome. Sirs, do you dilute these down for acid reasons or cold stabilize them ore even use Cacium or potassium to help this?


----------



## Julie

Well, I'm not sure if you would dilute them down for acid reasons but I'll let you know about that because I will be taking an acid test but I do know that the muscadines are so strong in flavor (like how strong an elderberry is) that you dilute it down with water. LOL, Wade from what I understand you don't treat these grapes like you do other wine grapes. I'll will be keeping a log of what I do and how this wine developes, so I will let you know. 

While we were picking you just could not help but pop one in your mouth here and there, OMG they are so good.


----------



## Wade E

I know most recipes for these or Concords state to either dilute down with water due to the higher acid.


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> I know most recipes for these or Concords state to either dilute down with water due to the higher acid.



ROFLMAO, well I need to head over to my brothers on Monday to pick concord graps,  I so need more carboys and space!


----------



## mxsteve625

I have 10 gallons of Muscadine Nobles in secondary now. I aquired mine at Blackwater Vinyards in Virginia Beach, VA. The PH was around 3.0 and Sacailait (the muscadine expert on this forum) suggested not adding anything to it. I used 40#s grapes per 5 gallons. 80#'s total. So far it is awsome.

Wanted to do a batch of Carlos but time did not allow.


----------



## Julie

mxsteve625 said:


> I have 10 gallons of Muscadine Nobles in secondary now. I aquired mine at Blackwater Vinyards in Virginia Beach, VA. The PH was around 3.0 and Sacailait (the muscadine expert on this forum) suggested not adding anything to it. I used 40#s grapes per 5 gallons. 80#'s total. So far it is awsome.
> 
> Wanted to do a batch of Carlos but time did not allow.



That is about what I have been told. Roughly 35 to 40 # of grapes for 5g. Thanks for the imput.


----------



## xanxer82

Went to the Maryland Renaissance festival. It was a good time. Just me , Kat and Tristen and thousands of Oktoberfest revelers.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Runningwolf said:


> I am also going to start putting away statuary from the gardens
> 
> Hey Larry why don't you come down and help me and if we have time left we'll head back to Buffalo and put your stuff away.



Now there's a plan....

I put my 2 fountains to bed last weekend so I didn't have to contend with them today. I never got to my oil or tire changes today but there is still tomorrow. I did roast 9 lbs of coffee beans instead of the 6 I had planned. You have to have priorities. I didn't really have to roast the coffee beans but it's the most fun to do.


----------



## Sirs

myself I added some water to my nobels as when crushed they are still muscadines and that flavor is really strong without it, if you don't dilute it like Julie said is like the Elderberries the flavor can be to overwelming.


----------



## mxsteve625

Thie post is were I got alot of help with muscadines if I can figure out how to get to it.

Muscadine/scuppernong recipes


----------



## Sirs

you mean here???


----------



## djrockinsteve

mxsteve625 said:


> Thie post is were I got alot of help with muscadines if I can figure out how to get to it.
> 
> Muscadine/scuppernong recipes



Search for it, or select your posts or replies.


----------



## ffemt128

This would be the post.....


http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8569


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Got up early, another night off tonight. Back to the ole grind stone tomorrow night.
Cooking a 12 pound beef brisket in the oven, real low and slow. Probably about five or six hours.
Got to go to our local Methodist Church for home coming. The church goes back to 1927 I think, little country church.
My wife and her step sister plan on singing.
Then some drafting work and hopefully some wine work too later.


----------



## Sirs

well got another 5 gallons of bronze muscadines to crush today, gonna have to start doing stuff with some of these grapes. I'll need room in freezer before long for deer meat hopefully


----------



## Sirs

Hey Doug when you gonna post the pic you took of us LOL or did my mug mess up the camera??


----------



## Zoogie

*what are you doing today*

Bottled 6 gal of jalapeno...second rack on a blueberry...started a basil (first try on that)


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> Hey Doug when you gonna post the pic you took of us LOL or did my mug mess up the camera??


 


Eddie,

Camarea was my wife's. I meant to post much sooner. This is Eddie(Sirs) and I (ffemt128). Eddie it a tottally likeable fellow that I could easily spend a day or 2 with. I really look forward to some day trying his wine.

Anywho heres me an Sirs. Looking forward to trying your wine. I'm sure it will exceen my expectations.


----------



## ffemt128

Hooking up with Steve and Julie tomorrow morning to press wom muscadine wine. Going to be a good time. I'll be meeting Steve in the am with my daughter and going to plau in Saxonburg.

Steve,

I'll gladly share my take of the juice, You'll have to fight Julie for her share.


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice pic. Nice to see you in person, Sirs! I heard you had a great time with Doug, Julie and her husband Mike.


----------



## Tom

ffemt128 said:


> Eddie,
> 
> Camarea was my wife's. I meant to post much sooner. This is Eddie(Sirs) and I (ffemt128). Eddie it a tottally likeable fellow that I could easily spend a day or 2 with. I really look forward to some day trying his wine.
> 
> Anywho heres me an Sirs. Looking forward to trying your wine. I'm sure it will exceen my expectations.


I lke the HAT
USBDT
Any one other than me know what it stands for?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> I lke the HAT
> USBDT
> Any one other than me know what it stands for?



US Beer Drinking Team


----------



## Tom

Partyy Pooper...
Been a card member over 12 years


----------



## Tom

Just started from juice,

Italian Amarone

Italian Lambrusco

Italian Nebbiola


----------



## Sirs

LOL you would use the one I was acting goofy in but hey thats me. Only wish I could've got you all more of the grapes....If Julie hadn't got so hot we could've probly got 3 or 4 more buckets full but you all got a good start. Whats gonna be funny is when Julie has to pick all those stems out of Mikes bucket of nobles LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

After doing some yard work this morning and harassing Wade, my wife wanted me to go up to Wally World to get some apples. Nice guy I am said but Honey its such a pretty fall day lets take a ride out to the vineyard and orchard country and get some fresh ones. First mistake, she agreed!!  I came home with one peck of apples, six gallons of Traminette and a super duper Hydrometer. No more guessing calculations on late Harvest wines. This baby reads 30-60 brix!!


----------



## BIGJEFF

I spend most of the morning cleaning and de-labeling (is that even a word??) the bottles that my friends braught for me yesterday.

Then me and my daughter (4 year old Florence) started cleaning the garage, about half way trough Flo found the box of Halloween decorations and since she's got the best puppy eyes technique in the world we stopped the cleaning and started decorating 

Tonight, we finish watching the Spartacus series me and my wife.

I guess the garage will be my project for next week-end!


----------



## Sirs

gonna back sweeten my damson plum batch in abit, also still waiting to here from Julie or one of the 3 of them on how the muscadine pressing day went


----------



## Daisy

Wake up at 7:30

Take lemon tea

Sandwich ,Juice,in breakfast 

Now go for office and after that me and my friend planned to take lunch in some Restaurant and then back to work.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Waiting for Itsuko. She is 2 hrs into her 14 hr flight from Tokyo to Chicago.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

I guess I've got a couple days off, or should I say nights. Hopefully I can get caught up with some cleaning around the house and some wine duties too.
I've got some other things working that hopefully will be ready by the coming weekend.


----------



## Runningwolf

Posting resumes, racking wine and building a pvc protectice sleeve for my ne hydometer. Yesterday I mentioned all the exciting things that happened, I forgot to mention the things that only happen when the wife is with you; First going down a big hill by my house was a large bald eagle in a tree so I did a u-turn in the middle of the hill so I could get a pic on my Droid. Well when I got back in the car my wife told me she put the emergency break on since I left the car in drive when I got out. oppps, good thing it was pointed up hill. Next when I went to get juice at Presque Isle all three girls came out and knew me on a first name basis. Yikes, first question was how much time do you spend here while I'm at work? :<


----------



## Larryh86GT

Too mushy or just right?


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG Larry you're going to make her think you missed her! OK OK if you're going to go this far I hope you saved all the tv dinner boxes and have them spilling out of the trash can. Not to lay too much guilt on her but it'll make the impact not so hard when she see's the new press you bought.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Wanna really have some fun. As she walks in, be in the back room and yell "Everybody Out, My Wife's Home. I'll call you later girls....Now Go!"


----------



## PPBart

Larryh86GT said:


> Too mushy or just right?



My wife's first response would be "OK, just what did you do while I was away?"


----------



## JohnT

Runningwolf said:


> OMG Larry you're going to make her think you missed her! OK OK if you're going to go this far I hope you saved all the tv dinner boxes and have them spilling out of the trash can. Not to lay too much guilt on her but it'll make the impact not so hard when she see's the new press you bought.



Amen Brother! 

Might I suggest that you mess the house up a bit (make her feel missed)?


----------



## Sirs

went picked grapes had a really good lunch (chinese) and now gonna play on the computer for abit and do some reading up on stuff.
Larry I think you done fine should go across good


----------



## Runningwolf

Finished up racking my cherry wine after sitting on chocolate and almonds for about 28 days.

Started with 6.5 gallons. one carboy is just chocolate the second is chocolate and toasted almonds and I had a gallon plus left for topping up.







This is a pic to show how much space was left in the caboy after racking






Close up of choc/Almond mixture. I felt like a kid trying to shake coins out of a piggy bank when I was done.






Final product after racking Two 3 gallon carboys and two bottles. The wine is stabilized and in a few weeks I will back sweeten and clear.


----------



## Tom

Today I already bottled my
2009 Italian Dolcetto (juice) 6 gal
2010 Plum from Can

both came out great


----------



## Runningwolf

I have declared all out war on the fruit flies! With four bottle traps and two fly strips they still like the smell of all the fermenting primaries. Today when I attacked with my Ridgid WDV 6.25/16 single barrel and got em all within seconds. GOTCHA YOU LITTLE BA%$*#'S 

None of the primaries are ready to rack yet so I built a protector for my new high brix hydometer.


----------



## djrockinsteve

So Dan, how are you suppose to read the numbers with that thing.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> So Dan, how are you suppose to read the numbers with that thing.



Its really a time capsule for next year. Cap unscrews and there is thin bubble wrap in each end and some wrapped around it. There are conversion calculators on the internet to convert brix to sg.


----------



## BobF

Started a Blackberry/Cab IM kit yesterday. Added 3# sugar (predesolved), and none of the f-pac.

Thanks for all of the comments in the IM kit mod thread. This is my starting point to see how I like the kit. May do other mods in the future based on the results of this one.

Also racked a straight Welch's concord and an apple/blackberry ...


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Racked both jalapeno wines (apple juice/concentrate based & white grape concentrate based).
Even though they had been in secondary only just over a week, they had dropped a lot of sediment. That, coupled with the need to add sorbate and campden (since i had moved to secondary while still technically fermenting), had me rack most of the gunk off tonight.


----------



## Deezil

I am thanking God.
I know religion and politics are generally frowned upon, but..

All 33 Chilean miners are alive and out of the mine that collapsed on August 5th.

It's a great day.


----------



## Runningwolf

Deezil said:


> I am thanking God.
> I know religion and politics are generally frowned upon, but..
> 
> All 33 Chilean miners are alive and out of the mine that collapsed on August 5th.
> 
> It's a great day.



Amen Brother!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Itsuko is home safe and sound. She flew standby from Tokyo to Chicago and was seated in first class for the flight. I think she liked that. The first flight from Chicago to Buffalo filled out so she didn't make that one but she did get on the next flight that arrived in Buffalo at dark hour 0005AM. Way past my bedtime but I bit the bullet and went and got her.  Her bags were locked up in the baggage office because they arrived on the previous flight. But all went well and it's good to have her back home. The flowers went over well and I may have earned a few points.  And she brought me this nice mask which I hung on the wall this morning.

Larry


----------



## Tom

Did the mask tell you a lie? (thinking of Pinocchio )  

snicker...


----------



## Deezil

Nice collection of masks there, Larry.

Always been intrigued by wooden masks and death masks


----------



## ffemt128

Had a meeting at 3:00 that was cancelled after I left work early, picked up my daughter and now sitting here typing this while enjoying a glass of wine.


----------



## Tom

A glass? 
Surely there will be more.. What R U drinking. I just opened a Apple Wine


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> A glass?
> Surely there will be more.. What R U drinking. I just opened a Apple Wine



I/We (wife) ended up with a bottle of Cab Sav and some Pinot Grigio. Apple wine is on the brain right now as I just finished (hour ago) baking a fresh apple pie. I'm thinking wine and pie are a perfect combination.


----------



## Tom

Sounds good to me!
Apple wine and Apple pie.. GREAt combo ...


----------



## Runningwolf

Bottled my South African Chenin Blanc after going out and picking up 7 gallons each of Cayuga and Niagara. I will be blending these.


----------



## Tom

I have the day off.
So, I decided I would TRY to dent my supply of Beer and Wine..

BTW.. I FAILED to make a dent.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> I have the day off.
> So, I decided I would TRY to dent my supply of Beer and Wine..
> 
> BTW.. I FAILED to make a dent.



 I believe it! I am going to order one of those racks from Sam's club that holds 168 bottles this weekend. I am out of room and so much to come. Setting up outside of the wine cellar now. Time for another party.


----------



## Tom

Good Luck. Last time I looked they were "Out of Stock"


----------



## Runningwolf

Commercial Wine Rack In stock 
$80.88 Online


----------



## Tom

Whats the shipping its heavy ! I think its about $25?


----------



## Runningwolf

It is expensive but if the deal was $100 with free shipping it would seem like a heck of a deal! Hard to find a rack that holds 168 bottles for about $100. I did look at buying two to see if shipping came down but it just doubles (I had a freind interested in one also).

Subtotal: $80.88 
Standard $21.20 (3-8 business days)
Estimated Tax: $6.12 
TOTAL: $108.20


----------



## Tom

U forget.
I bought 3 of those and was cheaper than that but, just like everything else prices go up. I had mine for 4 years.
Still a great deal for that rack.
U will LOVE it ! As will anyone else who buys one


----------



## Tom

Years ago when I bought them I told my LHBS and we bought 15 of them. Shipping was cheaper because it went to the store.


----------



## Runningwolf

I also like the fact that since they're going into an unfinished part of my basement I can move them around anywhere I want without them being fastend to the wall. I am getting all of my juice right now while I'm not working rather than through out the winter/spring. I think it makes a difference in quality also.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> ...... Setting up outside of the wine cellar now. Time for another party.



I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I've got room in my basement so I'll bring boxes, make sure you keep some of that chocolate ice wine out somewhere so I can grab that as well.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thamks Julie, you're always there for me. Thats what I like about you.


----------



## BIGJEFF

So far tofay I went to my wine store and bought:
-1 kit of winexpert white Zinfadel
-100g of yeast energizer
-100g of yeast nutrient
-100g of clearing agents (C&K)
-100g of acid blend
-1pkg of pectine enzime
-2 1gallon jugs with caps & drilled bongs

I also ordered of of each wineexpert limited edition:
-Australian Shiraz/Viognier
-Pacifica White
-Italian Primitivo
-Austria Grüner Veltliner
-Portuguese Douro Tinto

This should keep me busy this winter!! 

This evening, I'm sweetening my Skeeter pee, starting a new SP, my White Zinfadel and my hard Ice tea


----------



## pwrose

Bigjeff what is your hard ice tea recipe?


----------



## winemaker_3352

Go to Ringling Brother's Circus tonight. My dad is the president of the Teamsters Local 688 union - and they represent the Circus workers. So we get to take the kids back stage to see the animals and get pictures with the elephants!!


----------



## BIGJEFF

pwrose said:


> Bigjeff what is your hard ice tea recipe?


I got it from non-grapefruit 
here's the link:
http://www.winepress.us/forums/index.php?/topic/27013-hard-iced-tea-time/

looks easy and fast enough to make me wait for the good stuff!!


----------



## ffemt128

Started a batch of juice wine to dilute the Pepper wine. Dumped 3 cans of conventrate into the 2 gallon primary only to woinder what the funny smell was. Here it turns out I bought white grape/pear juice instead of white grape juice. Oh well, I started it anyway and will back sweeten with regular white grape juice like I'm supposed to.


----------



## winemaker_3352

winemaker_3352 said:


> Go to Ringling Brother's Circus tonight. My dad is the president of the Teamsters Local 688 union - and they represent the Circus workers. So we get to take the kids back stage to see the animals and get pictures with the elephants!!



Well - on the way home from the circus - it was a blast - kids had a good time. Then i nail a deer on the way home!! Not too bad - i was able to move lanes and clip the back legs - knocked out the headlight cover and a dent on the front corner of the hood.


----------



## pwrose

Speaking of deer,
Me and the boy are off for opening day of rifle season here!!!!
Need to refill the meat freezer with some red meat to go with all the red fruit wines I have made over the summer.


----------



## BIGJEFF

#1-Trying to get rid of my 1st Skeeter Pee hangover!!

After that I'm going at Costco to buy blueberries to make an F-pac for my blueberry wine and buy a Halloween costume for my son.

I might also buy stuff to make strawberry-chocolate port...thinking about it.


----------



## jeepingchick

**sits on sofa**Looks around** see's no puppies** Listens intently** Hear's no puppies**

AHHHHHHHHHH Nap Time!!!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## BobF

Racked mystery grape yesterday. Coming along very nicely!! Very rich ...

I hate the 3 Ps!!


----------



## jeepingchick

i THINK ill be able to start whining again soon!!! 4 of the 8 puppies go home next saturday and sunday, and then the next weekend the other 3 will go. Gumbo has her first vet apt on thursday this week. Poor baby is gonna get shot  LOL! 
Got the lemon for some hard lemonaid on standby and need to rack and bottle the Muscato but it can wait...Ill just say im bulk ageing it LOL!


----------



## Tom

Today was work. Then helping w/ 5K run, then helping with "Fall Fest", then helping with refreshments at the end of the Halloween "walk thru" 
barely enough time to have a beer till its over.


----------



## Runningwolf

Jon, sorry to hear about your run-in.

Nikki, how long have you been out of the corner? You're doing quiet well and we haven't seen Troy around. Any correlation to this or just coincidence?

Tom, I can only imagine you out with the kids doing Halloween stuff. Sounds like a nice day.

Today I Built two more wine racks. Not for bulk storage but for my library. I maxed out the 50 display spaces on the racks I bought last xmas and didn't really want to spend the money on matching those. I will display pictures once installed as the stain is drying right now on them. Each one will hole about 18 bottles, so that should be good for a long while. I only display one of each thing I make and not any duplicates.


----------



## St Allie

Packing today, to go on my daughters school camp, will be gone a week. 
staying here;

http://www.motutapucamp.org.nz/

Helping daughter with her portfolio, she's applying for an art scholarship at highschool, fingers crossed!

racking grapefruit wine and starting another grapefruit with the lees,

Allie


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Sitting here after just waking up. This night shift work is getting better, but still I haven't gotten my timing worked out for a glass of wine.
Get off at 7am and then straight to bed. So at 4pm, I'm wanting to have a glass or two, but then that lead to three or four and I've only 6 hours before back at it again.


----------



## BIGJEFF

myakkagldwngr said:


> Sitting here after just waking up. This night shift work is getting better, but still I haven't gotten my timing worked out for a glass of wine.
> Get off at 7am and then straight to bed. So at 4pm, I'm wanting to have a glass or two, but then that lead to three or four and I've only 6 hours before back at it again.



that'll be my world to once the snow starts coming...I'll be pushing my plow 2 weeks of nights and 2 weeks of day, 12 shift, week-ends on call finding time for wine will be difficult!!!


----------



## pwrose

Hopefully a pic of a dead deer doesn't offend anyone. I am a hunter by nature and upbringing.

You guys up north where the nice big bucks are, understand that where I hunt at it is so thick in the woods we have to run dogs. It is all planted Pine forest for a paper company and the only thing these deer have to eat are briars and not much else. So dont expect a super huge rack from these deer.

So this is what my day was like, and now its time to nap.


----------



## Runningwolf

Way to go on the first day. Is that a 4 point?


----------



## pwrose

Being that you are from PA I beleive that you guys call this a 4 point, however there is a total of 8 there, 4 on each side. It is not a monster by no means I got one of those hanging on the wall, and another one that I have got to go pick up sometime soon. But still for where this one was killed it is a really nice buck.


----------



## Julie

Nice buck, PW. What do you do with the venison? Do you make hot sticks, hamburger, etc?

I always cold pack some of it, pull out the back straps, make some chip steaks and ground some up for deer/beef cheese sticks. Venison is so good, don't understand those who don't like it.


----------



## Julie

pwrose said:


> Being that you are from PA I beleive that you guys call this a 4 point, however there is a total of 8 there, 4 on each side. It is not a monster by no means I got one of those hanging on the wall, and another one that I have got to go pick up sometime soon. But still for where this one was killed it is a really nice buck.



We would call that an 8 point as well.


----------



## pwrose

As many deer that we kill a year we use the first few deer to make regular deer steaks. Later in the year we use them to make sausage. However all backstraps get cut up in basically fillets or steaks to make deer in coffee gravy. That is the best way ever to eat deer.

Our hunting season last from (counting bow and black powder) Sept 15 or the closest Saturday to the 15 of Sept until Jan 1, or the closest day to the 1st of Jan if the 1st of Jan falls on Sun. We also start with 6 tags (2 deer, 2 antlerless, and 2 hunters choice), then if we fill all of them we can go back and get as many doe tags that we want at $10 for 2 at a time.


----------



## xanxer82

Bought a new netbook today. It should arrive in a few days


----------



## ffemt128

Transferred my apple wine today. SG was around 1.004 ended up with 12 gallons, hoping for 11 after all is finished. Going to call dan in a bit to see if he wants any chgerry or oak for future wine racks.

Calling now DAN


----------



## jeepingchick

Runningwolf said:


> Jon, sorry to hear about your run-in.
> 
> Nikki, how long have you been out of the corner? You're doing quiet well and we haven't seen Troy around. Any correlation to this or just coincidence?
> 
> .



LOL! I have just been really crazy busy latley!! the full time job has got my head spinning, havn't finished training but im catching on now....finally!! I have not worked full time since 2000 so this has been hard to adjust to!! Now im not only full time but, on my feet loads and up n down stairs and what not! 

then i come home to the pups, kid, husband....WHEW i need a nap!


----------



## winemaker_3352

Runningwolf said:


> Jon, sorry to hear about your run-in.



Yeah - now just have to wait and see if the insurance will cover or total it out. It is a 98 Taurus so hopefully the damage is not too bad..


----------



## Wade E

Nice buck, my fav. is venison jerky. I also love the straps and burgs with .25-.35 sausage thrown in to keep it from drying up on the grill. What is coffee gravy?


----------



## carmine

pwrose said:


> Hopefully a pic of a dead deer doesn't offend anyone. I am a hunter by nature and upbringing.
> 
> You guys up north where the nice big bucks are, understand that where I hunt at it is so thick in the woods we have to run dogs. It is all planted Pine forest for a paper company and the only thing these deer have to eat are briars and not much else. So dont expect a super huge rack from these deer.
> 
> So this is what my day was like, and now its time to nap.



way to go thats were i'm going right upstate newyork its 3oam and driving north for the day


----------



## BIGJEFF

NICE KILL PW!!

Today, i'm taking my 2 kids to their first skating lesson, 

Then I go to my shop on base to switch the tires on my car for the winter one (yep, it's that time of the year again!)

I wish everyonr a good day!


----------



## pwrose

Coffe gravy
Make a half a pot of coffee with the same amount of coffee grounds that you use for a whole pot. (super strength)
Flour and brown your choice of meats (this is best with wild meat as it helps with any of the wild taste) Only brown the flour onto the meat dont cook it all the way. Remove the meat for the next step.
Pour the super coffee in the pan and bring to a rolling boil then return the meat to the pan turn the heat down cover and let it simmer until the liquid thinkens and the meat is done.

This is the most awesome gravy, that is if you like coffee.


----------



## Wade E

Hmmmm, unusual but Ill take your word for it and give it a try next time my friend hooks me up which shouldnt be long now. Im running down the road now to go pick up some oil filters and Sludgekleen for for furnace and change them along with the nozzle, You know winter pre maintenance!


----------



## Runningwolf

Can you imagine what an awesome day it would be if the Browns took out the squeelers today!! Sorry guys, am I still invited to the next wine party down there. Just like to root for the underdogs!


----------



## Sirs

well checked on a batch of muscadine bronze I started first of the week and it's already got down to 1.020 and going fast, did this one without skins at all just crushed all of them then strained soon as I was done. Odd it's almost clear already over half the bucket is pretty golden color


----------



## Runningwolf

Finished putting together wine racks I made yeterday and installed this morning. This afternoon I racked about 45 gallons of wine. Thats the easy part. Cleaning sucks. Freed up some primaries so I can get some Blackberry/Isabella and Catawba before Julie gets it all.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Just picked 3 oz of raspberries. I think they are just about done for the year.


----------



## Tom

Started from Italian Juice;
Dolchetto 6 gal
Sangiovese 6 gal


----------



## jeepingchick

fell UP the front porch stairs yesterday.... Im so freaking gracfull  Im in pain to LOL!! 

work is gonna suck with all the walking but hopfully itll go fast ...


----------



## Runningwolf

*I'm sorry.*
I'm sorry I didn't see it happen!

Hope you feel better today!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> *I'm sorry.*
> I'm sorry I didn't see it happen!
> 
> Hope you feel better today!




Reminds me of what I say to the better half. 

Trust me, I'll at least ask if you're okay before I start laughing....


Are you okay? Sorry you're still sore. I hate when that happens to me but it is a classic to see it happen to someone else, especially up the stairs, that takes skill and finess.


----------



## pwrose

ffemt128 said:


> that takes skill and finess.



I dont know about that, last time I checked it didn't take but three or four glasses of wine to start stumbling around on flat ground, I cound't imagine navigating a set of stairs, up or down.


----------



## jtstar

I started my weekend by taking my wife to Westbend Iowa to see the Grotto then we left there and headed to Tipton Iowa to visit the grave sites of her great grandparents she been wanting to do that for a couple of years now. We got home early last night so I racked my blueberry wine into a five gallon carboy and a one gallon carboy I have some Zucchini wine I need to bottle yet will do that some time today I have a four day weekend from work this weekend.


----------



## Larryh86GT

jeepingchick said:


> fell UP the front porch stairs yesterday.... Im so freaking gracfull  Im in pain to LOL!!
> 
> work is gonna suck with all the walking but hopfully itll go fast ...



When out for my morning run on more than one occasion I have dragged a toe on an upraised (is that even a real word?) sidewalk or hit a patch of ice and gone down like a ton of bricks. Doesn't matter how bad I skinned my hands, elbows, or knees the first thing I do is look around and see if anyone saw me. And then get up and limp home. 

Larry


----------



## Runningwolf

I've been rinsing and seperating bottles most of the day.


----------



## jeepingchick

Runningwolf said:


> *I'm sorry.*
> I'm sorry I didn't see it happen!
> 
> Hope you feel better today!



GRRRRRRR your turn fo the corner!!! LOL!!!

im still really bad sore, i pulled my neck and hip joints way outta whack, skinned up both knees, jarred my wrists and arms ... 

and

My neighbor watched it all happen so my EGO is all wounded as well LMAO!!!! 
I told everyone at work that i had the grace of an elephant and i gotta give em props for not coming back with" and the body of one as well!" good people i work with for avoiding that one LOL! 

Ill live just need to rest n relax LOL!


----------



## ffemt128

Placed an order online for 3 feet of 7/8"x6 Acme Thread rod and some corresponding nuts that are 1" high. Can anyone guess what's in the working for this winter. May have to pay a visit to Steve's and get some measurments or beg Wade to email me pics with dimentions. Whoo hooo. Have red oak in the garage in both 3/4" thickness and also 1 1/2 thickness I think.

Also had wonderful dinner of stuffed peppers with the family including mother, sister and nieces.


----------



## Larryh86GT

ffemt128 said:


> Placed an order online for 3 feet of 7/8"x6 Acme Thread rod and some corresponding nuts that are 1" high.



Isn't that where Wile E. Coyote got all his stuff too?


----------



## BobF

Racked IM BB/Cab pri --> sec this am. It's at 1.000 and dropping ...


----------



## winemaker_3352

winemaker_3352 said:


> Yeah - now just have to wait and see if the insurance will cover or total it out. It is a 98 Taurus so hopefully the damage is not too bad..



So the car is totaled  have to find a van now...


----------



## sly22guy

Work then off to pool leagues. Tomorrow is a day off so maybe rack my apple wine and start a new batch. Always got bottles to clean. Clean the jeep so i can take it to the dealership to trade on a 4 door pickup! Wife is Prego More wine 4 me!


----------



## BIGJEFF

Cleaning-sorting bottles for my skeeter pee and Pinot Griggio that are ready to bottle this week-end...and beeing nice on to my friends on facebook cuz I got in trouble at work for not doing so....::


----------



## BobF

Thinking about all I *could* be doing ... maybe I'll start that raspberry mead I have everything I need for ... or maybe another elderberry ... or blackberry ... or cherry ...

decisions, decisions, ...


----------



## jtstar

Well this was the last day of my four day weekend so I didn't do much but I did find some five gallon carboy in Omaha Ne. for twenty dollars each then I got a dozen bottles washed up for the Zucchini wine will have to bottle soon


----------



## Larryh86GT

Found another Carlo Rossi 4 liter jug this morning. Perfect size for my little batches.


----------



## xanxer82

Set up my new netbook. It's small enough to actually carry around.
Racked my pumpkin ale last night. Will rack it again in a couple of days since the trub is compacting on the bottom. It tastes GREAT!
Gotta clean some bottles. Thankfully Serpent Ridge uses a glue that disolves in water easily. No much scrubbing at all. May work on that this weekend at some point.


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Two days off after a week of working normal hours. I'll finally get the brakes changed on the bike and hopefully do some bottle cleaning and wine racking too.


----------



## jeepingchick

i stole the new truck from DNW and am going to the garden center!!! hes NOT amused but i am NOT hauling mulch and soil in the hyundai when he just got a GMC seira LOL made him drive the hyundai to work LMAO nanner nanner to him ! 

3 puppies have gone home, another tonight !! still have two solid black pups who need good homes if yall know of anyone close! id keep em if hubs wud let me but hes only letting me keep one


----------



## BIGJEFF

Got a bad cold....so I'm staying home all week-end not doing much nad getting as much sleep as I can...

Just the tough makes me feel better


----------



## BobF

Preping 3g elderberry and 3g blackberry for primary. These will be combined into a 6g secondary.


----------



## ffemt128

Spent the day at the Fire Station getting ready for our annual Night at the Races. After getting everything set up we took an engine up to a residence in the borough for their childs birthday party. It was good PR and the kids loved it. Tonight our NATR starts at 6:00 pm and I won't get back home from working and cleaning up until around 1:00 am. It's always a long day for today.


----------



## Julie

Sick, sick yesterday and still sick today but not as bad. I'm ticked because all I had to eat today is chicken noodle soup because that is all my stomach will allow me instead of beef tenderloin that I could have had. TICKED!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Sick, sick yesterday and still sick today but not as bad. I'm ticked because all I had to eat today is chicken noodle soup because that is all my stomach will allow me instead of beef tenderloin that I could have had. TICKED!



OHHH and it was so good! Rare, juicy and tasty! Did I mention the pumpkin and apple crumb pie for desert. All topped off with some Winter Bliss!


----------



## Tom

DAN !!

go to the CORNER !


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> DAN !!
> 
> go to the CORNER !



Oh Yes you also missed out on Wades debatable port.
Debate: Wade hates it, but the majority of the other people that tasted it, loved it!


----------



## Sirs

from what I've seen I don't think he cares for much alcohol.........LOL


----------



## ffemt128

Home from NATR and enjoying a nice glass of wine before bed. Thought about going for a ride since it is a nice night out but decided against it since I'm whoooped. Bed will feel wonderful. 

Riding tomorrow with my boys hopefully.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> OHHH and it was so good! Rare, juicy and tasty! Did I mention the pumpkin and apple crumb pie for desert. All topped off with some Winter Bliss!



Oh are you bad. What I should do is come up there and infect you and then raid your wine cellar!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Oh are you bad. What I should do is come up there and infect you and then raid your wine cellar!



Hope you're feeling better soon Julie. Sick is no fun.


----------



## BIGJEFF

I'm going to rack my hard ice tea that has been fermenting right along, and spend the day praying for my SP to pick back up!!!


----------



## Wade E

Getting ready to step out for awhile and do a side job which is installing a handrail for someone who is a referral from a previous customer. Guess they liked my work.


----------



## BobF

Finishing up the start of elderberry and blackberry ... deciding what else to get going.
I really need to get my pure concord backsweetened so it can get bottled some day. Same with blackberry, elderberry, mystery grape, apple/bb, etc.

I really wish a wine fairy would come along and finish them for me once I get them fermented and cleared!


----------



## jtstar

started out trying to degas my Zuchini wine this morning then I started cleaning lables off of wine bottles 48 bottles later lables are off.


----------



## Tom

Got "DEAL" on 12 Pineapples.

Guess what I will do with 20#'s worth of cored and skinned pineapples


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Got "DEAL" on 12 Pineapples.
> 
> Guess what I will do with 20#'s worth of cored and skinned pineapples



Make a pineapple upside down cake?


----------



## BIGJEFF

Still a little bit under the weather so in between SP Beatings I'm finishing season 1 of the Rome series


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> Make a pineapple upside down cake?



Smart A$_ .. try again


----------



## jtstar

Then Tom could bring you a piece down and make you feel better


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Went to Sloss Furnace for a fall festival with my wife and 3 kids. Met up with an old friend and then walked through the old furnace taking pictures. This place is the spooky, if you ever get a chance to watch "The Ghost Adventures" on The Travel Channel, they have an episode they filmed at Sloss. They also have a haunted house there every year that plays on the history of the place.


----------



## Tom

Hmm a piece of what down.........


----------



## ffemt128

Managed to pick up 2 more carboys last night from my cousin. I got a 5 gallon and a 6 gallon. She has one more but it still had wine in it so I can't have that one until its empty. Need to give them a good soaking and sanitze them.


----------



## Runningwolf

Racking wine most of the day. Last night I made an F-pack with a gallon of apple juice and added it this morning to my Jalapeno wine. I will be bottling this hopefully on Friday.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Racking wine most of the day. Last night I made an F-pack with a gallon of apple juice and added it this morning to my Jalapeno wine. I will be bottling this hopefully on Friday.




Looks good, how's it taste with the fpac?


----------



## Larryh86GT

I harvested some beets and carrots from the garden this morning. Then headed off to work. Hiho hiho.


----------



## BIGJEFF

I had to put on the clown costume for a parade this morning...I never from one time to the next if it still fits!!!


----------



## Sirs

well went and got another carboy this morning pretty good deal $20 for a new 5 gallon one least it was good to me


----------



## Tom

Started my fresh FIG wine.


----------



## Runningwolf

Went on a road trip with a buddy to check out wineries in Ashtabula Ohio. Wow I did not realize there were so many in one area. They have like 16 of them in a small area. Some were extremely large and fancy with dining and others small and quaint. Another was an old Firehouse with a patio looking out over Lake Erie. The coolest looking was an old country church converted into a winery. It was closed when we were there but you could tell it was designed and landscaped to hold large wedding receptions and other parties. The amazing thing I noticed no matter if I am in Ohio, PA or NY all of the people are extremely friendly in any winery I've gone to. Too bad some other restaurants and businesses couldn't take lessons from us Wineo's.


----------



## ffemt128

Drafting memos for borough council. Oh joy.


----------



## ffemt128

Soaking one of my new/used carboys now so that I can rack my Muscadine off the heavy lees after I'm done working. Looks like fermentation is just about done. Need to clean labels off bottles soaking in the stationary tub this evening.


----------



## Swampcamper

I'm making applesauce and contemplating tomatoes, peppers, apples, and chokecherry juice in different combinations and concoctions.


----------



## JohnT

Just waiting for the weekend.


----------



## BobF

Racked Concord/Blackberry/Elderberry --> secondary

Added the final stuff to WE IM BB/Cab


----------



## Tom

*Here I sit THINKING*




Random thoughts while sipping my 2nd bottle of wine:



1) Nothing sucks more than that moment during an argument when you realize you're wrong.

2) I totally take back all those times I didn't want to nap when I was younger.

3) There is a great need for a sarcasm font.

4) How the hell are you supposed to fold a fitted sheet?

5) I would rather try to carry 10 plastic grocery bags in each hand than take 2 trips to bring my groceries in.

6) MapQuest really needs to start their directions on #5. Pretty sure I know how to get out of my neighborhood.

7) Obituaries would be a lot more interesting if they told you how the person died.

8) I can't remember the last time I wasn't at least kind of tired.

9) Bad decisions make good stories.

10) You never know when it will strike, but there comes a moment at work when you've made up your mind that you just aren't doing anything productive for the rest of the day.

11) I'm always slightly terrified when I exit out of Word and it asks me if I want to save any changes to my ten page paper that I swear I did not make any changes to.

12) I hate when I just miss a call by the last ring (Hello? Hello? Damnit!), but when I immediately call back, it rings nine times and goes to voicemail. What'd you do after I didn't answer? Drop the phone and run away?

13) I hate leaving my house confident and looking good and then not seeing anyone of importance the entire day. What a waste.

14) As a driver I hate pedestrians, and as a pedestrian I hate drivers, but no matter what the mode of transportation, I always hate cyclists.

15) I keep some people's phone numbers in my phone just so I know not to answer when they call.

16) I disagree with Kay Jewelers. I would bet on any given Friday or Saturday night more kisses begin with Miller Lites than Kay.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BIGJEFF

I've been busy today here's what I've done:

1-I racked & sweetened my hard ice tea, used 4 cans of lemonade, I'll see once it's clear but I don't think I used enough tea...might go from 80 to 100 tea bags next time....
2-racked my Blueberry Pee in a carboy for secondary...FINALY!
3-started a Vinter's reserve Suavigon Blanc
4-Picked up my dog at the groomer
5-bought pumkins with my daughter
6-carved pumkins with my kids
7-racked and sweetened my blueberry wine
8-racked my Orange wine off the 3'' of lees, I didn,t have any more orange wine to top up so I used 1 1/2 bottle of Pinot Griggio, should be good!
9-racked and sweetened my everything wine, I use a can of strawberry-Kiwi that I had left in the freezer to stay in the spirit of things (everything that's left in the freezer  )
10-.........Waiting for friends who are coming over to sample some of my wines 

Have a happy Halloween tomorrow!!


----------



## Larryh86GT

I racked and stabilized my last 4 small batches of Aldi's plum, red raspberry, concord grape and red raspberry, & storebought juice wine. (Don't tell John, it's a step or 2 lower than Welches)


----------



## ffemt128

Cleaned the house with my wife (pretty much a whole day project) Racked and bottled my 3 gallon batch of Elderberry (Damn it's good). Been playing with my mity vac since it's finally holding a vaccuum. Great little invention. Realized my sewers are running slow so went to busy beaver to get sewer stuff in hopes of not having to rent a snake on Monday. That's never a fun job. Getting ready to give my daughter a bath then having the rest of the bottle of elfderberry that didn't quite fill full (gotta love the partial bottles)


----------



## Tom

Just added yeast to my fresh Fig wine.


----------



## JasonH

I transfered 5 gallons of spiced apple and 4.5 gallons of cyser to secondary. At 1.01 and still fermenting, the cyser is delicious. I've been fermenting all kinds of things for 7 years, yet I never tried honey until now. What was I thinking?????


----------



## Julie

JasonH said:


> I transfered 5 gallons of spiced apple and 4.5 gallons of cyser to secondary. At 1.01 and still fermenting, the cyser is delicious. I've been fermenting all kinds of things for 7 years, yet I never tried honey until now. What was I thinking?????



LOL, apparently not honey!


----------



## Runningwolf

Spent the day at Corning museum of Glass and then had just enough time to hit the Finger lakes for one stop. We hit Bulle Hill Winery. Wow what a beautiful area. Now I am watching Penn State kick Michigans ***.


----------



## rodo

> Spent the day at Corning museum of Glass


 
That is a really cool museum, did you sit in on the glass blowing demo?


> then had just enough time to hit the Finger lakes for one stop. We hit Bulle Hill Winery


 
Did you get the tour there? I hear it's quite an interesting story.


----------



## Runningwolf

I did watch the glass bowing demo. I am good for about one hour in a museum. We went with another couple so four hours there after a three hour drive to get there was a killer! We got to the winery 20 minutes before they closed so we could not get a tour. The scenery alone was well worth it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Today I picked up about 13 one gallon jugs from a listing on Craig's list. Started my RJR Cranapple Chard. wine for Christmas.


----------



## jtstar

Had to go to Sioux City Iowa and buy some part for my car this morning then came home and got it fixed then started cleaning up the house yard still have more to do


----------



## Brian

Runningwolf said:


> had just enough time to hit the Finger lakes for one stop. We hit Bulle Hill Winery.
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact Dan I am sitting here drinking a bottle of Bully Hill "Love my goat" Awesome area and not to far for us PAers..


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Transferring 15 gallons of Skeeter Pee to Demijohn.

Handing out candy, we usually get about 300 kids. They come to our neighborhood from all over town. I should start handing out vegatables instead of candy.


----------



## marly

gave out treats all day .we only get about 50 kids but i can't leave .now i'mhaving a glass of wine.


----------



## Sirs

watching Walking Dead awesome show........... no kids showed up here funny thnig they never do, not sure why...... could be we're like 1/4 mile from road with no lights outside LOL


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Watched that, too Sirs. My wife upstairs and me and my 12y.o. son and 2 y.o. son. My 2 y.o. wasn't scared. he knows you gotta shoot zombies in the head to kill em and everything. LOL.

Went to a Fall Festival this after noon and Trunk-or-Treat tonight.
10 yo Daughter - Fairy
12 yo Son - Jax from Sons of Anarchy
3 yo Son - Jason Voorhees from Friday the 13th

Great Halloween.


----------



## closetwine

Headed to the Midnight Madness sale @ the grocery store.... OOOhhhh, exciting, I know.


----------



## Sirs

oh me and David went and picked little over 250 pounds of muscadines today
was a nice day for picking too


----------



## closetwine

Sirs said:


> oh me and David went and picked little over 250 pounds of muscadines today
> was a nice day for picking too



I went looking for some the other day, birds and critters got 'em all this year!!! Ugh, guess I'll wait til Dad's crop comes in good next year and barter some from him.


----------



## Sirs

well racked over my bronze muscadines today and will probly mix them with another batch I've got as it is abit strong in body and the other is just abit sweeter than I want so it should mix good as this one is bone-dry at .992. Also crushed up another 8 gallon of mixed muscadines got nobles, carlos and reds looks to be a real pretty dark blush. If thats possible lol


----------



## DavidB

This is what a day with Eddie ("Sirs") will bring. Great day Eddie, Thanks again.


----------



## Tom

let me guess *Muscadine?*


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> let me guess *Muscadine?*



Ding, Ding, Ding, you win! Come on over next summer and you will get a bottle!

Oh I am drooling but I have some fermenting and that makes me happy


----------



## Tom

Yea yea.. promise promise. Wait till Thursday !


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> *Oh I am drooling but I have some fermenting and that makes me happy*



AND will make you DR_NK once opened  !


----------



## Brian

*Cider*

Well I just racked my cider out of the primary and into the secondary. Man it smells good and I added a pack of sweet orange peel to it for just a little flavor.


----------



## BIGJEFF

Stabilised my blue Pee and sweetened it with the blue berry syrup....it's gonna be GOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> AND will make you DR_NK once opened  !



I can only hope


----------



## Tom

*


BIGJEFF said:



Stabilised my blue Pee and ....it's gonna be GOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!! 



Click to expand...

*
OMG you have BLUE pee?? What's wrong or what U been drinking?


----------



## BIGJEFF

Tom said:


> OMG you have BLUE pee?? What's wrong or what U been drinking?



I found the formula for the blue stuff they use in diaper commercials!! ::::::


----------



## Tom




----------



## BIGJEFF

BIGJEFF said:


> I found the formula for the blue stuff they use in diaper commercials!! ::::::









It got even "bluer" after adding the syrup


----------



## Sirs

I kinda wished you'd got you some of those bronze ones now Julie, Gwen(my wife) has tasted the bronze I just racked over and she loves it even though it is dry I bout fell over normally she don't like dry wine. Now she's wanting me to mix the dry with a semi sweet I got she tried mixing and said it is perfect lol.

oh this is what it looks like or at least the part I took off for her to see and drink some of


----------



## Sirs

it has a more golden look kinda like a rich apple juice but wayyyyyyyyyy different


----------



## closetwine

Got the last little bit of my pineapple bottled. and ready to head down the road at Christmas. I hate to give this one away I only have 2 750's and 2 375's and it is soo good!


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> I kinda wished you'd got you some of those bronze ones now Julie, Gwen(my wife) has tasted the bronze I just racked over and she loves it even though it is dry I bout fell over normally she don't like dry wine. Now she's wanting me to mix the dry with a semi sweet I got she tried mixing and said it is perfect lol.
> 
> oh this is what it looks like or at least the part I took off for her to see and drink some of



Looks great.


----------



## Runningwolf

Looks like Julie needs to make another road trip.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Looks like Julie needs to make another road trip.



Oh don't temp me, I have no more room for any more wine at the moment.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Looks like Julie needs to make another road trip.





Julie said:


> Oh don't temp me, I have no more room for any more wine at the moment.



I've already thought of a weekend road trip next year. Talked briefly with SIRS and asked him to keep us posted as to availability. I should have my Press made by then also.


----------



## Sirs

oh you got problems with room??? I got a chest freezer so full of grapes I have to sit weight on top to keep the lid shut tight. To beat it all I'm going to go get frost grapes this week but I won't have to store them they'll be crushed and made into wine pronto. LOL


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> oh you got problems with room??? I got a chest freezer so full of grapes I have to sit weight on top to keep the lid shut tight. To beat it all I'm going to go get frost grapes this week but I won't have to store them they'll be crushed and made into wine pronto. LOL




Muscadine Ice wine.... Yummy


----------



## JohnT

Sirs said:


> oh you got problems with room??? I got a chest freezer so full of grapes I have to sit weight on top to keep the lid shut tight. To beat it all I'm going to go get frost grapes this week but I won't have to store them they'll be crushed and made into wine pronto. LOL



you can empty that freezer of yours with the purchase of just one demijohn (54 liters).


----------



## Runningwolf

Sirs said:


> To beat it all I'm going to go get frost grapes this week but I won't have to store them they'll be crushed and made into wine pronto. LOL



Sirs, why don't you wait until it gets really cold and crush when they are froze. 45 degrees in the Carolinas doesn't constitute a freeze LMAO.


----------



## non-grapenut

interesting about the frost grapes...i was wondering why a house near mine was letting the fruit sit on the vine...looks pretty much like raisins on the vine now. I was considering approaching them and making a trade...hmm.


----------



## pwrose

Runningwolf said:


> Sirs, why don't you wait until it gets really cold and crush when they are froze. 45 degrees in the Carolinas doesn't constitute a freeze LMAO.



Im not sure about Sirs but the low here has been 34 and 38 the past two nights and should be around that for the next few nights. Being that he is closer to the mountains I would expect it to be colder there. So there is plenty of frost in the mornings..... that said I know nothing about frost grapes. SO blah


----------



## Sirs

yeah it's been down to 30 a few nights already,shoot it's 11:30 am now and only up to 49.
It's been down in the 30's at night for a good bit here now.

oh and these are frost grapes not muscadines as some people call muscadines thataround here, these are about small green pea sized and before frost are extremely puckery much like a green persimmon


----------



## Sirs

well went and picked up 12 dozen of free bottles abit ago all in good shape was about 5 mins away from the house so easy to get to


----------



## Wiz

It's gotten really cold here in Costa Rica also. Tropical storm Tomas is here. Rained all night and got down to 67 degrees but did warm up to a high of 71 degrees today. We're still surviving. Peeled and chopped up 28#'s papaya today for the freezer to make a batch of papaya wine.


----------



## Sirs

well in the process of thawing out 4 more gallon of petit verdot man I just love those grapes. Gonna do this one bone dry possibly add to other batch to tone it down abit on sweetness wife says it's a hair sweet. That is easy enough to fix.


----------



## seth8530

Woke up at 8 AM for my 9 AM Russian course. Attended a chemistry discussion and then proceeded on to precal. After that i had a few hour break and hung out with this dudes GF and then proceeded to take a heavily weighted Chem exam.


----------



## jeepingchick

Seth, busy day!! hope today u can relax some!!!

im gettin ready for work, if i could loose this headache id be doing fantastic!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Seth, thanks for staying in touch with your busy schedule. Your rewards will follow!


----------



## non-grapenut

trying not to snooze at work...up late last night bottling. Waah.


----------



## seth8530

Thanks guys, im taking a short break for a few hours before i move on to some precal homework and then some hardcore precal studying for the exam i have in it tomorow. After thats all said and done tho next week should be a little lighter for me.


----------



## winemaker_3352

seth8530 said:


> Thanks guys, im taking a short break for a few hours before i move on to some precal homework and then some hardcore precal studying for the exam i have in it tomorow. After thats all said and done tho next week should be a little lighter for me.



I remember those days - Calc I and II, Physics I and II, eek!!!

Good luck with your school work - what are you getting a degree in?


----------



## Sirs

just crushed my grapes got little over 2.5 gallon of must from them....so off we go again


----------



## Wade E

What grapes are we talking here Sirs, more of those Muscs?


----------



## corntassel

steam juiced 18lbs. pears and got 1 3/4 galons of juice Wife called dibs on it for jelly


----------



## PPBart

*Scrap Strawberry*

Wife was cleaning out freezer yesterday afternoon, dug out several packages of frozen strawberries (local fruit, not Walmart); total was about 5 lbs. She was going to toss them, then suggested maybe I could make a small batch of wine(?) I let them thaw in refrigerator overnight, starting a 1-gal batch this AM.


----------



## Sirs

Wade E said:


> What grapes are we talking here Sirs, more of those Muscs?



no these are much better these are the Petit Verdot......yummmmmmmmm


----------



## Julie

Sirs said:


> no these are much better these are the Petit Verdot......yummmmmmmmm



Sirs where do you get the Petit Verdot? Isn't that the wine that you gave me some of?


----------



## Sirs

you know the vines we parked next to?? I got them from there they had some in those vines and yes it's the same wine I gave you some of


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> you know the vines we parked next to?? I got them from there they had some in those vines and yes it's the same wine I gave you some of



If that was the stuff you gave to Julie, it was quite tasty.


----------



## xanxer82

I've been a bit scarce lately. So much to learn for this job. Haven't even gotten to the certification trainings yet.
I have all the wines I mentioned a while back still "bulk aging" while I try to study and take care of the home. We had a pipe burst over top of the kid's room and flood our living space.  has not been fun with Kat and Tristen both having bronchitis as the icing on the cake.


----------



## Sirs

well went and cut and pulled down 2 (5 gallon) buckets full of frost grapes seeing we had a real hard frost last night. I did abit of spot checking the grapes and all seem to be good and sweet although a few tree fulls I'd been watching had done dried up to bad to salvage but still know where plenty more is at so will probly be off to get more tomorrow


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Relaxing after a day of pretty hard work. It's a PITA to go back to laboring again after so many years, but in this recession, one has to do what one has to do.
Sure does make it nice to get home and have a hot bath then a drink.
I don't know if it's a good or bad thing to still work young guys into the ground when your getting into the years like me.


----------



## ffemt128

myakkagldwngr said:


> I don't know if it's a good or bad thing to still work young guys into the ground when your getting into the years like me.



It's always a good thing to be able to work the young guys into the ground. I may not have the strength of someone younger than me but I always had the stamina and good work sense to be able to outwork younger people. It not about strenght, it's about pacing yourself.


----------



## Sirs

that and knowing all the shortcuts to make it easier and quicker of course it is fun to see them try to do as much as you and not be able to



ffemt128 said:


> It's always a good thing to be able to work the young guys into the ground. I may not have the strength of someone younger than me but I always had the stamina and good work sense to be able to outwork younger people. It not about strenght, it's about pacing yourself.


----------



## Brian

Well my apple has cleared (it looks awesome) and my first skeeter is fermenting vigorously man this is a great day!


----------



## Runningwolf

Brian, very cool. That apple looks very clear even from a distance!


----------



## Brian

Dan it is very clear I could probably read through it.. I love the deep amber color of it. Best of all it tastes great. With a little aging I think it will be awesome.... I need to keep the recipe for that one for sure.


----------



## Wade E

That apple does look wonderful! Me, Im getting ready to leave for most of the day to do some side work and regretting it cause my back is not feeling good at all.


----------



## Brian

Wade E said:


> Me, Im getting ready to leave for most of the day to do some side work and regretting it cause my back is not feeling good at all.



Hey I thought profanity was scorned on on this site... LOl


----------



## BIGJEFF

I'm cleaning, desinfecting, and delabeling 100 bottles to get ready for bottleing White Zinfadel, BluePee and hard ice tea tomorrow 

I also found out that my local recycling center sells bottles for 3$ a dz....might consider stopping by somtime next week


----------



## sly22guy

Finishing up @ work then heading home to bottle my apfelwien and start my batch of peach wine.


----------



## ffemt128

Steaming berries for Elderberry Blueberry mix and cleaning the basement. Oh joy...May see about running andf getting some bottles later this afternoon.


----------



## Tom

Today bottled my Apple-Kiwi-Strawberry. This was made from Aldi's frozen concentrate. I used 22 cans and 3 cans for a f-pac.
VERY tasty!


----------



## Tom

Oh also bottled my Blueberry that I started with 4 gal of steamed juice.
Also very good !


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Today bottled my Apple-Kiwi-Strawberry. This was made from Aldi's frozen concentrate. I used 22 cans and 3 cans for a f-pac.
> VERY tasty!



Tom this sounds really good! I am guessing this is a six gallon batch? Recipe please! You know the 'ol saying...no pics, it never happened!


----------



## Tom

I did ! 22 cans + 3 for a f-pac. Sugar to 1.085 and CDB yeast. 
3 "P's"


----------



## Tom

*Here you go...6 gal batch of Blueberry and Apple-Kiwi-Strawberry*


----------



## DavidB

Crushed 3 buckets of noble muscadines and added peptic enzyme and sugar to 1.085, racked two 6 gallon carboys of red muscadines, pitched yeast in a 5 gallon bucket of blackberry, stirred 4 buckets of red muscadine wine in primary fermentation, put 6 cases of used bottles in water / k-meta / dish washing detergent to soak for good cleaning. Drank 4 glasses of bronze muscadine wine with supper and took a nap in my easy chair! Now, I'm looking for the Advil. Hurting all over but it feels so good! It was a good day!


----------



## Sirs

well got another 5gallon bucket of frost grapes today that makes 3 now I gotta destem them and then crush oh so much fun so much fun


----------



## Larryh86GT

My son called me at 830 this morning. They just had a new fridge delivered and it won't fit in the cherry cabinet the old fridge came out of. I gathered up some tools and headed over there. Had to take the circular saw to the lip of the top shelf over the fridge and cut about 1 inch out. Then because the fridge was also too big to fit between the island and the cabinet we had to remove the doors and 2 pull drawers before we could get it in place. This is a fancy stainless steel 2 door fridge with water on top and the freezer on the bottom. I hate messing with new electric fittings etc. But we finally got it to fit in and put it back together. Time for a beer.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> *Here you go...6 gal batch of Blueberry and Apple-Kiwi-Strawberry*



Tom that looks and sounds really good. I really like your label and matching capsules.


----------



## Tom

Got a deal on the capsules. My wine club bought over 44,000 and sold them out in 20 min. I got 5,500 of them.
Dare I say... Less than .01ea


----------



## jtstar

Got a call from my sister this morning had to go down to her place and install a kitchen facuet for her then came home and had to work on a laptop for a friend then went out and started to put chicken wire around my grapevine before winter get here to protect them from the rabbits then came in and finish watching the Iowa state/Nebraska game I still can't believe the Huskers won.


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy Capules Batman! Nice buy, and you did an awesome job coming up with one main label to go with them.


----------



## Tom

Yea thanks. I use just one picture on all my labels. The picture is in a park coming into our small town. People save the bottle if they happen to win one in different events that I donate to.


----------



## Runningwolf

Donating is something I want to start doing and am ready to do.


----------



## Tom

Great !
With a wine cellar like mine I really dont miss those bottles and is good PR.


----------



## Runningwolf

Exactly what I was thinking also. But as it goes, Julie and the boys will be the recipients tomorrow!


----------



## ffemt128

Steaming elderberries now so that we can make some elderberry jelly when we come home from brunch.


----------



## Wiz

Waiting for the water and sugar to boil. Making a batch of papaya wine today.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Bottled some wine today.


----------



## Runningwolf

Met Julie, djrockinsteve ,ffemt128 and spouses today for brunch just north of Pittsburgh. Had a real nice time and exchanged some wine.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Met Julie, djrockinsteve ,ffemt128 and spouses today for brunch just north of Pittsburgh. Had a real nice time and exchanged some wine.



I was just getting ready to post the same. Lunch was great and enjoyed getting a chance to see you all again, sorry no pics, Dan is slacking on this


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey I snuck in the entertainment!


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Hey I snuck in the entertainment!



LOL, yes you did and I believe the cork was still sitting on the table when we left.


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> I was just getting ready to post the same. Lunch was great and enjoyed getting a chance to see you all again, sorry no pics, Dan is slacking on this


Julie,
Was the entertainmant Dan sitting in the CORNER? LOL


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Julie,
> Was the entertainmant Dan sitting in the CORNER? LOL



ROFLMAO, actually he was, we sat in a booth and he was in one corner and gee I was in the other corner! 

You know the best thing about brunch was eating eggs, bacon and a glass of wine.


----------



## Tom

Boy can I call them. That's where he belongs after waht he did on your b-day


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO, I was and I also brought some jalapeno in to share!


----------



## DavidB

Started 4 gallons of peppermint candy cane wine and a half gallon of peppermint candy cane / jalapeno wine. Finished washing 6 cases of used bottles, pitched the yeast in 3 buckets of red muscadine. Bottled 6 gallons of bronze muscadine wine minus the 3 glasses that I drank for myself while doing it. It was a good day. To bad tomorrow is Monday and I have to do that work thing again. Geeeeeesh I need to retire!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> ROFLMAO, actually he was, we sat in a booth and he was in one corner and gee I was in the other corner!



We had to keep the 2 of them separated. You know what happens when they get together....Dan usually runs out of wine....LOL

Had a great time with everyone, it was good to get together before bad weather hits. Dan kept popping up at the same stores we were at the Grove City Outlets. We didn't buy anything but Dan did.

Came home and made my elderberry jelly. Never made jelly before, hope it turns out okay. It was very sweet based on the the recipes I was able to find.


----------



## xanxer82

Had our engagement photos done today. Dinner at my mom's house. Now I'm home with a few cases of wine bottles soaking and ready to be delabled and cleaned.


----------



## Runningwolf

DavidB said:


> Started 4 gallons of peppermint candy cane wine and a half gallon of peppermint candy cane / jalapeno wine. Finished washing 6 cases of used bottles, pitched the yeast in 3 buckets of red muscadine. Bottled 6 gallons of bronze muscadine wine minus the 3 glasses that I drank for myself while doing it. It was a good day. To bad tomorrow is Monday and I have to do that work thing again. Geeeeeesh I need to retire!



Ok Dave you must be bud's with Sirs! 

Jalapeno/candy cane! Holy Ring of Fire Batman! BHAAAMMM, you sure have taken this whloe jalapeno thing to the next level! Are you testing it out on Sirs first! Probably not a good idea. Julie needs him around for the Muscadines .

How about posting both recipes please? I actually just mentioned to my wife this afternoon that I ws thinking about making some of the candy cane.


----------



## Tom

xanxer82 said:


> Had our engagement photos done today. Dinner at my mom's house. Now I'm home with a few cases of wine bottles soaking and ready to be delabled and cleaned.


So, are you making any special wine for the BIG day?


----------



## DavidB

Yep...Me and Sirs are good friends. And no, I won't be trying this out on him. I too need him around for the muscadines! He's the man to know when it comes to finding good things!

The recipe I used for the candy cane I found on here. It was posted last year. I didn't have an Lalvin yeast so I used Red Star Pasture Red. Hope that doesn't mess anything up. I also used 120 medium sizes canes. They seemed small so I wanted to bump it up some. Oh, I also used one gallon of store brand white grape juice instead of all the water. I saw someone on here had done that previously to this same recipe and figured it couldn't hurt. 

Ingredients
60 candy canes (or more) - regular size
7.5 lbs sugar (NOT! I got an SG of 1.085 with only about 1lb of sugar) 
3 gallons water
Lalvin EC-1118 yeast

Bring about 1 gal water to boil
Add candy canes till dissolved
Boil another 45 - 60 minutes (I only heated until dissolved) 
Pour into remaining water
add sugar
rack after a week and again in two months

For the jalapeno, I used a half gallon of the above and then added about 20 slices with seeds. I was thinking (oh God, I know not to do that!) that the heat from the peppers would be a nice complement to the sweetness of the candy cane. Will see how it turns out.


----------



## Tom

Have you or anynody here tasted the finished product?
What's it taste like?


----------



## DavidB

Tom said:


> Have you or anynody here tasted the finished product?
> What's it taste like?



No idea Tom. All I know is I was sitting here in my easy chair and my wife said "you know, its a shame you don't have any seasonal wine to give out for Christmas, you know, like peppermint candy wine or something". That's all it took! I was gone to the store! 

I don't know what it will taste like, but boy did it ever make the house smell good when I was dissolving it and it tasted really good before I pitched the yeast!


----------



## ffemt128

Checked my Jelly this morning. Doesn't appear that the jelly jelled as much as I would have liked it to. I may have to take remedial action on it.


----------



## BobF

Waiting ...


----------



## Sirs

ffemt128 said:


> Checked my Jelly this morning. Doesn't appear that the jelly jelled as much as I would have liked it to. I may have to take remedial action on it.



you make it the old fashioned way or did you use sur-jell?? I know if you use weak juice sometimes it doesn't like to set as quick. I've made jams,jellies,butters for yearsssss they can be screwy at times but always good. My elderberry set like a rock this year.


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> you make it the old fashioned way or did you use sur-jell?? I know if you use weak juice sometimes it doesn't like to set as quick. I've made jams,jellies,butters for yearsssss they can be screwy at times but always good. My elderberry set like a rock this year.



I used sur-jell. It was steamed juice from 4 lbs of elderberries. I don't think the juice being thin was an issue. First time I ever tried this and so far I'm not happy wioth results. I'll try to save it later in the week if it doesn't set by the weekend. How long does it normally take to set? I know the jars all sealed well. Could hear the tops popping last night.

Recipe called for 3 1/2 cups Elderberry Juice
7 1/2 cups suger (used 7 since other recipe called for 6)
1/2 cup lemon juice

Followed all directions to the "T".

Found other recipes this am that call for less sugar, in the neighborhood of 5 cup instead of 7. That would have been better as it is very sweet now.


----------



## xanxer82

Ended up bottling 3 gallons of apple wine. Crystal clear and tastes great.


----------



## Brian

I am driving to Carlise to pick up 2, 6 gal carboys that I found on Craigs list for $20.00 each! Woo Hoo!! I was just thinking I could use a couple more.. I love it when a plan comes together!!


----------



## jtstar

it make excellant syrup for pancakes that way



ffemt128 said:


> I used sur-jell. It was steamed juice from 4 lbs of elderberries. I don't think the juice being thin was an issue. First time I ever tried this and so far I'm not happy wioth results. I'll try to save it later in the week if it doesn't set by the weekend. How long does it normally take to set? I know the jars all sealed well. Could hear the tops popping last night.
> 
> Recipe called for 3 1/2 cups Elderberry Juice
> 7 1/2 cups suger (used 7 since other recipe called for 6)
> 1/2 cup lemon juice
> 
> Followed all directions to the "T".
> 
> Found other recipes this am that call for less sugar, in the neighborhood of 5 cup instead of 7. That would have been better as it is very sweet now.


----------



## ffemt128

jtstar said:


> it make excellant syrup for pancakes that way



I still have about 3 cups of elderberry juice I could use if needed to dilute the sweetness down. It actually tastes pretty good just didn't gel yet. I'm going to give it til the weekend and if needed I'll see what can be done to salvage it.


----------



## seth8530

Taking it kinda easy today, im finnaly starting to feel better after not being able to eat a whole lot for like a month and a half. Im still being carefull about eating but im def feeling a whole lot better


----------



## Julie

seth8530 said:


> Taking it kinda easy today, im finnaly starting to feel better after not being able to eat a whole lot for like a month and a half. Im still being carefull about eating but im def feeling a whole lot better



did you have the flu? You have to be skin and bones at this point.


----------



## xanxer82

Brian said:


> I am driving to Carlise to pick up 2, 6 gal carboys that I found on Craigs list for $20.00 each! Woo Hoo!! I was just thinking I could use a couple more.. I love it when a plan comes together!!




there is a guy down here in westminster with a couple hundred 5 gallon carboys.
I'll see if I can find his contact info


----------



## xanxer82

Will be bottling the Bella Bianco tonight. Maybe cleaning more bottle tomorrow. Merlot is next on the list to bottle.


----------



## Brian

xanxer82 said:


> there is a guy down here in westminster with a couple hundred 5 gallon carboys.
> I'll see if I can find his contact info



Awesome xanxer82! Let me know if you have his contact info and I would be looking for glass carboys. I will drive down for a few cheepies!!!!


----------



## Sirs

went hunting this evening for abit down by the creek at our house and got a nice fat 8 pointer will be a very welcome addition to our freezer soon as I clear out a bit of room for him


----------



## ffemt128

Had meetings last night and tonight. Taking a half day vacation today so I decided to bring the bike in this AM. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr it was 32 when I left my house this am. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Oh well going up to 60 and I'm outta here at 10:30.


----------



## Sirs

well finally got the frost grapes going got 4 gallon of must going may have more but for now it'll do


----------



## DavidB

State holiday today so I'm off from work. Got up early and enjoyed listening to the quite of the house before everyone started moving around. All I could hear was the sound of the various air locks in the kitchen bubbling along. Very calming and nice. Now, she has the TV hollering at me and it's way to dang loud!!! 

Why do we let a guest in our home (the TV) holler at us? If it was just me, I would throw it out on it's ear! 

Have to go shopping later today but am going to pick up everything I need to start the strawberry chocolate port. Will get that started later on. 

Thank you to all our Veterans! I am thinking about your sacrifices for our freedom today and praying for you all. It is because of you that I can type those words in this forum. We will never forget.


----------



## ffemt128

DavidB said:


> Thank you to all our Veterans! I am thinking about your sacrifices for our freedom today and praying for you all. It is because of you that I can type those words in this forum. We will never forget.




Amen to that. Remember to thank a service member today if you see one. They are serving our country so we and enjoy the freedom we do.


----------



## BIGJEFF

taking the kids to the local remembrance day ceremonies, it's nice that I'm not on parade this year so I can take my kids and get them to know what that'a all about...


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Relishing in my freedom.
I live in Birmingham, Alabama which holds the nation's oldest and largest Veterans Day celebration.

Hooah!
Hooah!
Oorah!

Take every chance you can to thank a veteran, not just today, but every day!


----------



## djrockinsteve

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Take every chance you can to thank a veteran, not just today, but every day!



EVERYDAY! MEN, WOMEN, YOUNG and OLD! 

THANK YOU!


----------



## PPBart

Sipping a glass of Skeeter Pee on ice while I rack my 6-gal batch of Blueberry. I added oak cubes just over a week ago; since I prefer only a very light "oakiness" I decided it was time to move the batch off the oak. It really tastes great, probably the best results I've ever gotten with blueberries.


----------



## onetoomany

i beat my skeeter all day..not trying to brag


----------



## Sirs

I'm eating some mouth-watering backstrap with some steamed brocolli with mashed potatoes talk about yummmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PPBart

onetoomany said:


> i beat my skeeter all day..not trying to brag



After 4 hours aren't you supposed to call a doctor?...


----------



## Sirs

*$.68 investment*

oh had to show my $.68 investment


----------



## BobF

Started 6g of elderberry ... BTW, NEVER trust zip-lok bags :-(


----------



## myakkagldwngr

Another day to take my mother to see her sister and brother inlaw in town.
We try to take her in at least every couple weeks to visit and shop the weeks inbetween. 
The inlaws are in their late 80's and mom is in her early 80's.


----------



## Tom

Nothing wine related EXCEPT this PM will be "tasting"
Gonna see Mom in the hospital this afternoon


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Sirs said:


> oh had to show my $.68 investment



At 68 cents, that's cheap ammo for a good punkin chucker. Bonus is that you can still use the busted pumpkins for wine. Just put a buddy down field with that bucket and tell him to catch the punkins for you.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sounds like from the last couple of posts it's all about mom's. Today I am taking mom to Cleveland Clinic for a Dr's appt. A nice 250 mile round trip.


----------



## Sirs

Mom's are nice to have around enjoy them and Dad's while you have them, lost both of mine years ago dad in '84 and mom in '89 but hey they were good while I had them a PITA but still loved them


----------



## closetwine

Yeah, I went shopping with mom today, then I gave her all 3 kids for the night! LOL! Quite evening for me... yay!


----------



## sly22guy

Just finished cleaning 36 bottles! Now time for some R&R gona try the new call of duty game out.


----------



## ffemt128

I have some of my most recent 7 cases of donations soaking now. Will clean this week and hopefully get the rest over the weekend.


----------



## Swampcamper

*Jam and pepper jelly*

I made a "mixed fruit" jam with wild plums, pear tomatoes, lemon zest, lemon juice, ginger and crab apple juice. I finally got around to pepper jelly (including bright orange Habaneros). Creations involving apples and green tomatoes are in my near future.


----------



## Runningwolf

Swampcamper said:


> I made a "mixed fruit" jam with wild plums, pear tomatoes, lemon zest, lemon juice, ginger and crab apple juice. *I finally got around to pepper jelly (including bright orange Habaneros). *Creations involving apples and green tomatoes are in my near future.



Holy Smokes are you kidding me? I had some jalapeno jelly and that was enough for me. I can't even imagine Habenero jelly! ::


----------



## jtstar

Dan you need to try and take a Ritz cracker and put some cream cheese on in then the jalapeno jelly its very good


----------



## Runningwolf

Thats an awesome idea. I have done that with other jellies before. Thanks for sharing the tip!


----------



## Swampcamper

Habaneros and boiling vinegar really clears out the sinuses! I washed my hand well after handling them, but still, shaving later was still a "unique" sensation. It mixed weird with the menthol.


----------



## closetwine

Swampcamper said:


> Habaneros and boiling vinegar really clears out the sinuses! I washed my hand well after handling them, but still, shaving later was still a "unique" sensation. It mixed weird with the menthol.



At least you missed the eyes.... That was one sensation I never want to experience again!


----------



## Sirs

well just checked my 10 gallon of noble muscadines I've had going I dropped the hydrometer in it and it disappeared then barely came back up to 0.990 is about as dry as a person could want. Guess whats in the near future lol


----------



## mxsteve625

Just stabilized a White Zin after completing a wort of Holiday Winter Warmer. It has Orange peel, Cinaminon, nutmeg, chocalate. Holiday smells all through out the house!!!


----------



## sly22guy

Finish up at work head home and put the labels on my apfelwein, relax!


----------



## Runningwolf

My 55" sony rear projection tv I got in 2005 has taken on a green tint. I did a google search on this and found its a common problem with this tv. I called Sony and they gave me two options. They'll send me a brand new 40" LCD for free or a brand new 55" 3D LCD wifii tv for $425. I check on Amazon and HHGReg and that tv sells for $2600.00. I chose the 55". It will be dilivered in about three weeks. Whew and YAHOOOO!
Must have been a big issue for them to be doing this for a five year old tv with no warrenty.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> My 55" sony rear projection tv I got in 2005 has taken on a green tint. I did a google search on this and found its a common problem with this tv. I called Sony and they gave me two options. They'll send me a brand new 40" LCD for free or a brand new 55" 3D LCD wifii tv for $425. I check on Amazon and HHGReg and that tv sells for $2600.00. I chose the 55". It will be dilivered in about three weeks. Whew and YAHOOOO!
> Must have been a big issue for them to be doing this for a five year old tv with no warrenty.



You know I do not know anyone who has your luck with warranties! Good for you.


----------



## sly22guy

Call them back and see if they'll send you 2 for 850.!!! ill come pick the other one up!!!


----------



## Sirs

well had to take 5 gallon of bronze muscadines out of the freezer to make room for deer meat, so guess another 5 gallon will be started probly tomorrow or next day according how quick they thaw out.


----------



## jtstar

Well I have been out deer hunting all week until today I had to take the wife to hospital for cat scan then in the morning to specialist for possible surgery so deer hunting has been put on hold.


----------



## Sirs

you do any good I got an 8 pointer a few days ago


----------



## jtstar

so far we have an eight point and two yearling does dressed out and in the freezer still have three day to hunt high power then have to wait until December first for black powder to open for the month then late season high power starts the first of January though the fifteenth


----------



## ffemt128

Off work today, will be cleaning more bottles. Did 36+ yesterday and the day before. After this batch of botttles are delabeled, I'm going to toss in a batch of beer bottles for my son. His batch is ready for bottleing but his bottles are here. Home with my 3 y/o today, going to go have lunch with my wife most likely.


----------



## Brian

Well I delabled 36 bottles last night and am soaking 36 more for tonight. Also bottled my 6 gals of Apple wine and of course had a glass.... or two.. very nice this will be great in a year.. I can't wait!


----------



## jtstar

Will be heading for Sioux City Iowa in a little while have to take wife to see a surgeon hope I can go out hunting this evening


----------



## Sirs

I keep seeing where it seems like all of you soak the labels off your bottles. Don't any of you ever just peel them off I know I've done alot of bottles and just about all have been fairly easy to peel off, I know there is a few that you about have to get wet and soak some but just seems easier to peel them off to me. Normally glue and all comes off easy as pie, just something I've noticed.


----------



## Sirs

jtstar said:


> Will be heading for Sioux City Iowa in a little while have to take wife to see a surgeon hope I can go out hunting this evening



Good luck to your wife I know docs can be a pain to deal with. Oh and good luck on hunting if you get to go.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Sirs said:


> I keep seeing where it seems like all of you soak the labels off your bottles. Don't any of you ever just peel them off I know I've done alot of bottles and just about all have been fairly easy to peel off, I know there is a few that you about have to get wet and soak some but just seems easier to peel them off to me. Normally glue and all comes off easy as pie, just something I've noticed.



i get most of my bottles from a friend that does huge catering gigs (Barber Motor Sports, Talladega, and such).
i have had some labels that soaking actually makes them harder to get off.
and some that HAVE to be soaked.
i didn't notice this until near then end of the last batch, but it also seemed that the labels on the whites were the "easier without soaking" ones.
i will know more after next time.


----------



## BobF

Pulled berries out of Elderberry primary and added to Elderberry Blush primary for a second run ... as much time/effort as goes into getting/processing these delicious little dudes, you gotta' get all you can out of them!!


----------



## Brian

Sirs said:


> I keep seeing where it seems like all of you soak the labels off your bottles. Don't any of you ever just peel them off I know I've done alot of bottles and just about all have been fairly easy to peel off, I know there is a few that you about have to get wet and soak some but just seems easier to peel them off to me. Normally glue and all comes off easy as pie, just something I've noticed.



Ya know... I have never just tried to pull the lables off. haha I guess I need to try that. I have 6 more cases waiting to delable so I have lots of that to look forward to and whatever is easy is what I am doing.. LOL Thanks for the idea!


----------



## sly22guy

Sirs said:


> I keep seeing where it seems like all of you soak the labels off your bottles. Don't any of you ever just peel them off I know I've done alot of bottles and just about all have been fairly easy to peel off, I know there is a few that you about have to get wet and soak some but just seems easier to peel them off to me. Normally glue and all comes off easy as pie, just something I've noticed.



Ive done both and can say that it seems to me sometimes if i soak them and clean them off i still have some residue from the glue. 

(the way i soaked mine was to take a five gallon bucket and add a scoop of oxy clean i jam my bottles in so they hold each other tight, then add hot water till its up to the necks. I let them soak for a couple of hours then i have a metal scrubber pad "copper" and use that to clean the outsides. then rinse and clean the insides)

Most of the time anymore i just use a scrapper with a metal blade on the bottom and clean the labels off that way alot less mess. Then clean the inside and let drain. only ones i soak anymore are the ones that have some dried scum in the bottom and even then i just usually pitch them unless im running short.


----------



## Larryh86GT

A couple months ago Itsuko says she wants to make her sewing room back into a spare bedroom and change the exercise room back into a sewing room so I spent the day doing just that. Done.


----------



## BobF

I love the smell of fermenting elderberries! Racked elderberry to secondary. Collected slurry and remaining wine from the primary; slowly feeding skeeter-P base to it while cleaning up the mess.

Will be removing the second-run berries from the elderberry blush later.

Elderberry, elderberry blush and elderberry P! The winery smells AWESOME!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Got a call today from a sportsman club today I won $300.00 from a raffle ticket I bought this past summer. woo hoooo


----------



## Wade E

As far as labels go, I used to soak them off but like you find it much easier to scrape them all off with a razor scraper. Thats the way I do it now.


----------



## Sirs

well checked my frost grapes and they're at SG .999 guess it's about that time


----------



## jtstar

Helped my brother take my oldest brother back home after a week of hunting with him then came home and started helping my wife clean the house a little before our kids come home for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Tom

Just saw Mom who is finally out of the hospital, now in nursing home. Our son flew up to see her and just dropped him off at the airport. GREAT day here. No wine activities today.


----------



## DavidB

Between yesterday and today I racked 12 carboys, started 10 gallons of Apple wine with cinnamon, dug out family photo's from storage, rearranged all the Christmas stuff so my wife can find it next week and spent two hours at the emergency room because my grandson drank an energy drink and it got his heart to pounding (dumb ***!!! LOL), 

Have to go back to work tomorrow to rest.


----------



## Sirs

well started another 5 gallon of bronze muscadines today


----------



## sly22guy

Racked 8 gal peach wine over to secondaries, bottle up the slurry and refered. Started my first batch of skeeter pee (5.5 gal) & Skeeter Tea (5.5 gal). 

Scored and awesome deal with the winery down the street. He has weddings and banquets there and they must use his wine, so ive got a source less then 2 miles from my house plus there all the same style bottles!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> well started another 5 gallon of bronze muscadines today



I'll probably thaw out the Nobles this weekend and get ready to start that batch next week now that I have an empty carboy.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Marveling at how clear my peach is now.
i used SuperKleer and it didn't really help, so i figured it might be pectin.
Liquid pectic enzyme and a couple of days and WOW!


----------



## Sirs

ffemt128 said:


> I'll probably thaw out the Nobles this weekend and get ready to start that batch next week now that I have an empty carboy.



???? I thought you'd had that going shortly after you all pressed them, so you froze your juice??


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> ???? I thought you'd had that going shortly after you all pressed them, so you froze your juice??



I did the Reds, I only had two empty carboys at the time so I froze the noble juice and a 6 gallon bucket of skins. I need to thaw everything and get another batch going, I have an empty 6 gallon and an empty 3 gallon now.


----------



## Brian

I racked my SP into the sceondary last night SG 1.000 and of course had to test it a little..Very nice... It was still bubbling away this morning on its way to dry. It looks like a nice carboy of lemonade. Will post pics soon. Man I love this habit.. onto the Kiwi..


----------



## Sirs

well did a final rack on my petit verdot and wife helped(mistake) seems she really loves it 2 glasses is how much in fact she helped me drain the carboy of half a glass more even with a bit of sediment then she wanted some of her blackberry that was almost a bottle ago lol Thank God she doesn't like to drink wine.....LOL


----------



## sly22guy

What a day! Left work drove 45 min home got a call from the alarm company, glass breakage police dispatched! ( I own a Jewelry Store) Hauled *** back to the store, get there the to find the glass on my front door shattered!!! Next building overs big picture window shattered! Cops suspect some teenagers driving around with a bee bee gun. Luckily it only Broke the Outer glass so had to tape it all up so it wont fall out all over the sidewalk. Boy This is gona be great for Black Friday, (I doubt my insurance company will get it replaced till next week)

On the flip side i stopped at the LHBS and picked up some wine Tannin so i could add that to my Skeeter Tea & Skeeter Pee! Adding my Yeast Slurry Tomorrow! Can't Wait to Try it, it smells amazing!


----------



## Deezil

In the primary went 5 quarts of canned bing cherries, 5lbs of blackberries, 1 1/2 gallons of water, 1/4tsp of k-meta.. pectic goes in, in a couple hours..


----------



## DavidB

Took a vacation day from work today and I'm off the rest of the week for Thanksgiving holiday. Since we are celebrating Thanksgiving on Saturday this year, my son and I are heading to Kure beach North Carolina for a 24 hour fishing marathon on the pier. Given that there is never a bad day at the beach, its going to be a grand day!!!


----------



## NSwiner

Need to get my Cranapple Chardonnay filtered today so it's ready for Xmas .Then off to see Johnny Reid in concert tonight  .


----------



## Dugger

NSwiner said:


> Need to get my Cranapple Chardonnay filtered today so it's ready for Xmas .Then off to see Johnny Reid in concert tonight  .



Country with a Scottish twang!? I hear he's pretty good.
I'm off to see Tim tonight at the LE tasting.


----------



## NSwiner

Wish the tasting was a little earlier then we could have done both in one trip. Have a good time and let us know what you think of the new wines and Tim . You will probably learn some good stuff.


----------



## Tom

Later today getting my 2 Turkeys prepped for smoking them early AM


----------



## djrockinsteve

Just started 6 gallons of Apple Cider Mead. Just for reference the apple cider had a specific gravity of 1.050. After adding 6 pounds of honey it raised it to 1.080, perfect for 10%ABV

I am excited about this one and will be taking "better" notes and may have to start my own "Recipe" WebLog.

I just hope the rest of the family doesn't pick up on the fact I now have 4 six gallon primary buckets, 3 five gal. carboys, 1 three and 3 one gallon carboys upstairs scattered about.

Maybe I need to disquise them like shepards.


----------



## ffemt128

Hoping to get out of work early today. Need to clean the carpets and start getting everything ready for tomorrow. I'll do as much as I can today to make life easier tomorrow.


----------



## Sparky

Smoking a turkey and a butt. The butt is for pulled pork sandwiches. 

Plus getting things ready for tomorrow's turkey carcass. Turkey and sausage gumbo. Sausage is done, roux is next. 

And tomorrow I'll be enjoying everything with beer or a glass of Chateau de Dupa.

Happy Thanksgiving all,
John, Cypress Tx.


----------



## BobF

Racked Elder-P to secondary this am. This eve I need to do *something* - all airlocks and most carboys are in use. I have one 6g left that will get Elder blush tomorrow or Friday. I have one 3g left that will get 1/2 of the IM Cab/BB tonight or tomorrow.

None left for racking and no airlocks to go in these last two ....

I guess I should bottle something before I do anything else


----------



## Sirs

had a fun day went to doctor this morning he wants to scope my knee and take a screw out, also tried to find out whats going on with daughters car still no luck but getting more and more narrow as we go lol. Now gotta get ready for turkey day tomorrow only cooking for 3 so seems kinda weird but hey it'll be fun I'll be alone for most of the day ohhhhhhh the pain of it all LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Went and picked up a new .45 micron filter for my enolmatic. Picked up a new laptop yesterday as my old one crapped out. Best Buy wanted $100 to transfer everything from the old one to the new one but I opted out. When I was in Wally World I noticed they had a simple transfer cord for $25.00 so I thought I would try it out. Wow it was the cats a$$. It not only tansfered all of my document files but also my email settings,contacts and files. It also move all the short cuts on the screen and everything you saved in your favorates. Pretty cool and well worth the $25.00.DML532


----------



## Julie

Ended up taking today off, bought groceries, got my cole slaw done, pie made, and devil eggs that doesn't know about  Will be roasting a turkey on the grill and making a turken. Cooking for 7 this year.


----------



## Brian

Went to my local and bought some supplies. A new carboy brush, an acid test kit some corks and small bottles for my skeeter pee. I also went to the local grocery store and picked up some black cherry/concord 100% juice which will be in the primary Friday.. It is empty and I just can't stand it.. haha 

Off to look up a recipe for it... Ye Haw!


----------



## ffemt128

Got up bright and early to start the fixins for 8 or 9. Racked my J Reisling, Merlot, Ruby Cabernet, Pinot Noir and Chablis. All have good flavors now and all fermented to .992. Turkey should be ready soon, dinner is for 5ish. We invited our local police officers that were working and also our local EMS crew. We try to do that on the holidays and it is the least we can do since they are unable to spend the holiday with family and it is our way of saying thanks for being there for the community.

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone, please remember to say a prayer for all of our Military personnel.


----------



## DavidB

Started my first ever skeeter pee using a red muscadine slurry. I can already tell I made a huge mistake!!! I only started a 5 gallon batch and the way it looks and smells, this isn't going to be enough!

The slurry I used was still very active and this has everything bubbling along very nicely! Wasn't hard to get this one going at all.


----------



## DavidB

Just did the first rack of my peppermint candy cane wine and the half gallon of peppermint candy / Jalapeno wine. SG is 1.040 on both. Both are still working but could go a little faster I think. Maybe need to add some more nutrient?

Couldn't stand it any longer, had to taste it. The plan one taste just like a liquid peppermint candy cane. Very nice and should be a big hit. The other is a little weak on the peppermint candy taste and very nice heat wise. You can taste the jalapeno a little more than the candy. I may need to add some more candy in the end to bring that back around. Heat is just what you would expect from the jalapeno. You can tell you have a peppermint fire in your mouth but it's not overwhelming. Both will make a very good novelty sipping wine but I wouldn't want to try and get a major buzz on with either of these, although I think it may slip up on you if you aren't careful.


----------



## Tom

I'm thinking @ candy cane wine. Can you post the recipe? 
How does it taste so far?


----------



## DavidB

Tom said:


> I'm thinking @ candy cane wine. Can you post the recipe?
> How does it taste so far?



I think it's pretty yummy! Taste just like a liquid candy cane. 

The recipe I used for the candy cane I found on here. It was posted last year. I didn't have an Lalvin yeast so I used Red Star Pasture Red. Hope that doesn't mess anything up. I also used 120 medium sizes canes. They seemed small so I wanted to bump it up some. Oh, I also used one gallon of store brand white grape juice instead of all the water. I saw someone on here had done that previously to this same recipe and figured it couldn't hurt. 

Ingredients
60 candy canes (or more) - regular size
7.5 lbs sugar or SG to 1.090
3 gallons water
Lalvin EC-1118 yeast

Bring about 1 gal water to boil
Add candy canes till dissolved
Boil another 45 - 60 minutes (I only heated until dissolved) 
Pour into remaining water
add sugar
rack after a week and again in two months 

For the jalapeno, I used a half gallon of the above and then added about 20 slices with seeds.


----------



## DavidB

ROFLMBO!!!

Well, thanks to Tom, I just looked at the original recipe again. Turns out, the peppermint candy cane recipe didn't call for any yeast nutrient initially which may explain why it seems to be going slow now. Just pitched 3 tsp into the carboy and the yeast are very happy now! Thanks Tom!


----------



## Larryh86GT

I'm getting ready to go pick up the new Ford Fusion I bought yesterday. (Doing my part to help the economy) The last new Ford I bought was a 1979 Ford Granada. The last Ford I owned was a 1990 Ford Probe. I sure hope Ford has improved their cars over the years.


----------



## Runningwolf

I am still driving my 1991 Ford f150 Pickup. 2 wh drive 6cyl and just turned 60,000 miles.


----------



## grapeman

I have been fleshing out the proposal for my latest Notheast SARE research grant. I have been studying training systems and canopy management in cold climate grapes for the last two years. As part of those grants I planted a new research vineyard of 432 vines split between 4 varieties. I have four training systems of each so there is three repetitions. I will be hopefully beginning data collection of harvest from those grapes so it is designed for two years of data collection.

As part of the process we need a technical advisor to consult with when we need. I have gotten an agreement from the leading researcher in cold climate grapes canopy management, etc at Cornell to act as my technical advisor. I look forward to working with her. Should I be awarded the grant this year, she would certainly bring a certain amount of authenticity to my research.


----------



## Wade E

Ill be your advisor Rich  yeah right!!!!!!! Today I did the lawn one last time, winterized all lawn equipment and pulled out the snowblower and pulled the plug out and airfilter and cleaned them and gapped the plug which was in good shape. Took the canopy down form the deck so a snow storm wouldnt trash the structure. Now Im paying for all that and ready to pop a pill! I need to go to Staples soon and get some ink so as that I can print some more labels before the wife and kids use it all up. I cant let them know when the ink is full!!!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Went to South Hills Brewing and Supply to pick up some glycerin. Got a gallon for $49.00. The Muscadine from the Reds was a little thin in body and felt it needed something. Reading the forums glycerine was the option chosen. I added 5 oz for each 5 gallon batch. We'll see if that improves mouth feel. I do have to say that with the basement being in the mid 50's I noticed alot of the wines dropping acid crystals. The Muscadine being one of them. It was back sweetened to 1.010 yesterday. Very good flavor that will only improve with time. I'll report back on mouth feel later after a few more minor stirrings.


----------



## Wade E

Thats pretty much the going price for it at mosy LHBS's.


----------



## Larryh86GT

A few pictures of the new ride:


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> Thats pretty much the going price for it at mosy LHBS's.



That's what I figured, not sure what I'll do with a gallon but, since I was going to be paying almost 1/4 of the price for less than an 1/8 of the quantity I bought the gallon. I'm sure it will get used up eventually.


----------



## Wade E

Nice ride there! Of all the standard base line cars I like that one the best.


----------



## jtstar

Ya but is that his car or her car that is the question now




Wade E said:


> Nice ride there! Of all the standard base line cars I like that one the best.


----------



## Tom

Making 10 Gallons A/G of my BASS ALE clone


----------



## Larryh86GT

Wade E said:


> Nice ride there! Of all the standard base line cars I like that one the best.



I drove it at night for the first time last night. Now I like it even more. All the buttons and dials light up. Pretty cool. What can I say - it's been awhile since I bought a new one.


----------



## jtstar

That looks like a nice ride the last new one I brought was back in 1979 got me a Mercury Cougar


----------



## ffemt128

Ford has come out with some nice looking vehicles lately. Congrats on the new purchase. Ours won't be for another 2 years. My wife will get a new vehicle, I'll take her 04 Jeep Cherokee with 100+k on it and my daugher will likely end up with my 06 Jeep Liberty. I figure by then it will have about 65k on it. Somehow I ended up with the oldest vehicle in that deal, but, Oh well.


----------



## grapeman

I need to start looking for a newer truck. My 96 Ranger has rusted pretty much out. The frame has been welded twice, rust coming out everywhere, gas tank held on with wire, brake lines keep rusing out and now last week coming home from the market, the rear spring shackle bracket disintegrated and the springs are up against the bed. I don't dare drive it anymore and it isn't worth fixing again. Now all I need is some money to get a new one........................


----------



## Runningwolf

Taking a ride down to some friends camp this afternoon to visit. I don't hunt anymore but will enjoy seeing al the guys and sharing some wine. Got wife's blessing to order part of my xmas stuff from George today also (ph meter).


----------



## Larryh86GT

jtstar said:


> That looks like a nice ride the last new one I brought was back in 1979 got me a Mercury Cougar



Our last new car purchase was a 1979 Granada. I think that dates us a bit.



jtstar said:


> Ya but is that his car or her car that is the question now



This one is all mine. Itsuko's ride is a 2004 Toyota Rav4. Go figure that she would like a Japanese car. 



ffemt128 said:


> Ford has come out with some nice looking vehicles lately. Congrats on the new purchase. Ours won't be for another 2 years. My wife will get a new vehicle, I'll take her 04 Jeep Cherokee with 100+k on it and my daugher will likely end up with my 06 Jeep Liberty. I figure by then it will have about 65k on it. Somehow I ended up with the oldest vehicle in that deal, but, Oh well.





grapeman said:


> I need to start looking for a newer truck. My 96 Ranger has rusted pretty much out. The frame has been welded twice, rust coming out everywhere, gas tank held on with wire, brake lines keep rusing out and now last week coming home from the market, the rear spring shackle bracket disintegrated and the springs are up against the bed. I don't dare drive it anymore and it isn't worth fixing again. Now all I need is some money to get a new one........................



With retirement being close I just didn't look forward to wrenching on the car I traded in. (2004 Olds Alero). The new Fusion seems peppy enough with the 4 cylinder engine but if I need some fun I'll get my Fiero out. 

When we went to the Ford dealer the first car we test drove was the Focus. Then we went for a ride in the Fusion. The difference sold Itsuko on the car. It was like I did it this way on purpose.


----------



## Sirs

ffemt128 said:


> Ford has come out with some nice looking vehicles lately. Congrats on the new purchase. Ours won't be for another 2 years. My wife will get a new vehicle, I'll take her 04 Jeep Cherokee with 100+k on it and my daugher will likely end up with my 06 Jeep Liberty. I figure by then it will have about 65k on it. Somehow I ended up with the oldest vehicle in that deal, but, Oh well.



Well that kinda goes by age doesn't it except for wifes vehicle I mean your the oldest so you get oldest then wives always get first dibs on anything new then kids get next right??? thats how it goes in most households.


----------



## Runningwolf

When I turned 50 years old several years ago I bought a new Honda Accord. That was the first new car I ever bought. All my other cars were about 5 yrs old when I bought them. This was kind of a gift to myself that year.


----------



## sly22guy

Got up fired up the woodstove checked my skeeter pee & Tea and added the last of the juice and yeast energizer snapped the lids down and put the airlocks on! couple more days to go and then transfer to my secondary! Can't hardly wait to try some of this stuff smells great!

FML taking the wife shopping! That is if she ever gets her butt into gear!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Ok, it's time to head to the kitchen and make some Aldi's canned plum wine. 5 - 32oz. cans sounds good for this 1 gallon batch.


----------



## Runningwolf

Larryh86GT said:


> Ok, it's time to head to the kitchen and make some Aldi's canned plum wine. 5 - 32oz. cans sounds good for this 1 gallon batch.



Larry post your recipe. I tasted two different plum wines in the last several days and I have to admit it is becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## JasonH

Runningwolf said:


> Larry post your recipe. I tasted two different plum wines in the last several days and I have to admit it is becoming one of my favorites.



I would like to see the recipe too if you don't mind. Plum is also one of my favorites.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Todays canned Plum Wine 


5 - 32oz cans of Aldi's plums 
5 pints water 
sugar (Use the proper amount-not what I did)
1 tsp. acid blend 
1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme 
1/2 tsp. yeast nutrient 
1/2 tsp. yeast energizer

This fills my 2 gallon bucket a couple inches shy from the top and will make a gallon plus a magnum.


I made this earlier this year with 3 cans of plums. It is good but it was a little light on plum and a little heavy on alcohol. So I upped the plum content. The plums are real soft and easy to remove the pits from (especially if you yell out: "Hon, can you help me a minute". Works everytime  
I put all the plums in a mesh bag and mashed them well before adding the water. 

However I messed up. I fully intended a lesser ABV but forgot to account for the sugar content in the extra 2 cans of plums and I added just a little less than the amount of sugar I used with the 3 can batch. So I will still end up with a hot wine. 
Note to self - use the hydrometer before adding sugar, not after. 


That's ok. Even a bad batch of this is not really all that bad.


----------



## JasonH

Thanks! I didn't get around to make a batch this year so this sounds like a good winter project. I'll be sure to use my hydrometer early and often.


----------



## Sirs

Runningwolf said:


> Larry post your recipe. I tasted two different plum wines in the last several days and I have to admit it is becoming one of my favorites.



I bet you'd love my damson plum wine then it is starting to smooth out really nicely or least it seems to be to me, only thnig is it is surely taking it's time about clearing slowest stuff I ever seen


----------



## sjo

Wade E said:


> Ill be your advisor Rich  yeah right!!!!!!! Today I did the lawn one last time, winterized all lawn equipment and pulled out the snowblower and pulled the plug out and airfilter and cleaned them and gapped the plug which was in good shape. Took the canopy down form the deck so a snow storm wouldnt trash the structure. Now Im paying for all that and ready to pop a pill! I need to go to Staples soon and get some ink so as that I can print some more labels before the wife and kids use it all up. I cant let them know when the ink is full!!!!!!!!


I bought and installed a bulk ink system on ebay a couple months ago. Cost me 25 bucks with shipping for my printer. Took about 20 minutes to install. Works great, and has huge refillable ink tanks with a resettable head to reset the "replace ink" message on your printer. Prices do vary depending on printer but they are all within range of oem refill kit. Link is for example-you must search for your specific model. http://cgi.ebay.com/NON-OEM-CIS-Bul.../140477268825?pt=BI_Toner&hash=item20b5190359

SJO


----------



## DavidB

Added the final bottle of lemon juice to my muscadine skeeter pee. Racked and added the brandy, strawberry syrup and sugar to my chocolate strawberry port. Made a banana soup and added that with a pound of raisins to my peppermint candy cane wine. Bought, washed and diced 30# of Sweet potatoes from Walmart for my next wine adventure. (Have them soaking in water with lemon juice until tomorrow). Took my son fishing at a local river, came home and ate left over turkey for supper. Totally exhausted. It's been a great day!


----------



## Runningwolf

Larryh86GT said:


> Todays canned Plum Wine
> 
> 
> 5 - 32oz cans of Aldi's plums
> 5 pints water
> sugar (Use the proper amount-not what I did)
> 1 tsp. acid blend
> 1/2 tsp. pectic enzyme
> 1/2 tsp. yeast nutrient
> 1/2 tsp. yeast energizer
> 
> This fills my 2 gallon bucket a couple inches shy from the top and will make a gallon plus a magnum..



Thanks Larry and I agree this'll be a good winter wine to make this year


----------



## Sirs

well had my first really bad incedent making wine tonight daughter was moving stuff and knocked a bottle off into my carboys and busted the one full of Petit Verdot it busted down one side and I've now lost all but about a quart of my favorite wine  I at least got a gallon of it that is fortified but this was my favorite soooooooooooo hardddd.....it gave a valiant fight at least it went in places in the kitchen that haven't been seen in ages...
I'll be in mourning for abit now... man this so sucks


----------



## sly22guy

Sirs said:


> well had my first really bad incedent making wine tonight daughter was moving stuff and knocked a bottle off into my carboys and busted the one full of Petit Verdot it busted down one side and I've now lost all but about a quart of my favorite wine  I at least got a gallon of it that is fortified but this was my favorite soooooooooooo hardddd.....it gave a valiant fight at least it went in places in the kitchen that haven't been seen in ages...
> I'll be in mourning for abit now... man this so sucks



Think i would've added Planning daughters funeral tomorrow! at the end. So sorry about your luck, I think i would def cry.


----------



## Tom

Rackmy fresh FIG wine


----------



## Sirs

bad enough I lost the wine but the carboy also.......


----------



## sly22guy

With my animals wife, and a little one on the way there is no way i could have glass carboy's! I really like my better bottles. Oh and Stumbled across one more benefit to them, if you have to much head space and don't have or want to top it off you can take a ratchet strap or belt and squeeze the bottle a little. (Now im not sayin you can crank it way down! so dont crush ur carboys!) But if there is just a little space it works great!


----------



## Sirs

well I prefer the glass all our kids are grown not that seems to matter alot but using glass you always know your not gonna getting nothing outta the glass other than what you put in it


----------



## djrockinsteve

Sirs said:


> daughter was moving stuff and knocked a bottle off into my carboys and busted the one full of Petit Verdot



I will miss your daughter. She was a nice person.


----------



## Larryh86GT

djrockinsteve said:


> I will miss your daughter. She was a nice person.



Now, now. These things happen. I had a 1990 Ford Probe that I really loved. When my son was 16 (I was at a friends doing a project) Itsuko took him out in the Probe for driving practice. When my buddy dropped me off at home later that afternoon there sits my Probe in the driveway with the door and frame caved in. (Someone ran a stop sign and T-boned him). It broke my heart but the fact that no one was injured was the important thing. But damn, it really broke my heart. And I can still hold this over him when I need to.


----------



## Sirs

djrockinsteve said:


> I will miss your daughter. She was a nice person.



??????? we talking about the same person?? nice??


----------



## Sirs

Larryh86GT said:


> Now, now. These things happen. I had a 1990 Ford Probe that I really loved. When my son was 16 (I was at a friends doing a project) Itsuko took him out in the Probe for driving practice. When my buddy dropped me off at home later that afternoon there sits my Probe in the driveway with the door and frame caved in. (Someone ran a stop sign and T-boned him). It broke my heart but the fact that no one was injured was the important thing. But damn, it really broke my heart. And I can still hold this over him when I need to.



Oh I understand as the old saying goes chit happens... but this is wine you know you can't reproduce an exact wine again, you can get close but I'll probly never be able to make that wine again. I had hand picked (individually) 3 buckets of these little monsters going thru all the crappy ones to get only the ripest ones to make this wine. It was fun doing it thuogh and would do it again if givin the chance which hopefully I can do again next year. 

Oh this will be a good one for holding over the head 6 gallon carboy busted wine all over the kitchen floor and eventually down the drain this will be remembered for many a moon 

thing that killed me most was wife in the floor getting up wine crying, I mean that just killed me


----------



## sly22guy

You just brought a tear to my eye.... (picked individually 3 buckets) 
I have never tasted anything off of the Better Bottles, They are a food grade so they really shouldnt give any off flavors. guess time will tell though. I know guys that have made similar batches in glass & BB and have not noticed a difference.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just got done racking about 26 gallons of wine and bottled -6 gal Traminette,
7 gal Niagara & 7 gal Concord blended but no name for it yet and also RJS CranApple Chardonnay. They all tasted awesome! Taking a break then back to the dungeon to clean up. About 127 bottles total.


----------



## ffemt128

Working on my 3rd glass (2 oz each) of Jalapeno Pepper. I think the back of my throat is numb, nut it is oh so good.. I told my wife I could easily (yeah right) drink a full regular size glass of this. It is good.

Other than that getting ready to go watch Frosty with my 3 y/o since I couldn't find a Husky puppy cheap or free for my 18 y/o. If anyone knows of any in the Pgh area, let me know.

Now time to finish the pepper.


----------



## Loren

Just finished racking and sorbating 30 gallons of 6 different wines, wife and I had to sample all of them, wow. Also finished peeling and cubing a bunch of Papayas and put in the freezer. All of the carboys are full. Hope to bottle something next week. Loren


----------



## Wiz

Loren, I would be interested in seeing the results of your papaya wine. Why don't you repost in to the "Fruit" section of the forum. I am in the process of a 5 gallon batch of papaya. I found that there are some many solids that I am loosing much of my volume after racking.


----------



## Brian

I moved my Black Cherry / Concord into the secondary last night. Man it was fast. I started it on Sat and it was down to .998 last night. Granted it was only 2 gallons but it was ripping fermentation like I have never seen. It tastes awesome and I can't wait 6 months to try it.. LOL I probably won't... hehehe


----------



## Julie

Brian said:


> I moved my Black Cherry / Concord into the secondary last night. Man it was fast. I started it on Sat and it was down to .998 last night. Granted it was only 2 gallons but it was ripping fermentation like I have never seen. It tastes awesome and I can't wait 6 months to try it.. LOL I probably won't... hehehe



Brian, I had made a gallon batch of concord/cherry about 7 months ago, I opende a bottle of it a couple of nights ago, it is very good, you are going to like yours. Have you tried making a concord/cranberry? If not give that one a try.


----------



## Brian

Julie said:


> Brian, I had made a gallon batch of concord/cherry about 7 months ago, I opende a bottle of it a couple of nights ago, it is very good, you are going to like yours. Have you tried making a concord/cranberry? If not give that one a try.



Julie, I haven't tried that one. I am not really into cranberry but I did try a kit once that someone make from WE white cranberry and some kind of white grape. It was very good and did not taste like what I thought it would so I might just try your recipe. Is it on the recipe thread?


----------



## BobF

Julie said:


> Brian, I had made a gallon batch of concord/cherry about 7 months ago, I opende a bottle of it a couple of nights ago, it is very good, you are going to like yours. Have you tried making a concord/cranberry? If not give that one a try.


 
I'll second that! For t-day we opened the last of the 5 bottles I bottled last November. Not much change from the 6 month point.

I've made/bottled a 3g batch since then and have another 3g of juice on standby.

It was better before Welch's started diluting it with apple juice, but it is still great. I'll be using 71B on the next batch to see if I can get the malic edge off of it.


----------



## Julie

I'm not sure but I'll post up again, it is for a 1 gallon batch


----------



## Tom

Putting up our Christmas tree (artificial)


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Putting up our Christmas tree (artificial)



Your late should have had that done the day after Thanksgiving,


----------



## Julie

Getting ready to go to a board meeting, hoping it is a short one, Survivor is on tonight!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128

May attend the public safety meeting this evening. Haven't decided. As far as Christmas Trees, we'll put ours up this weekend and then leave up until Orthodox Christmas (Jan 7). Need to get out and start shopping next week.


----------



## Brian

Julie said:


> I'm not sure but I'll post up again, it is for a 1 gallon batch



Thanks Julie! I would appreciate the recipe..


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> Getting ready to go to a board meeting, hoping it is a short one, Survivor is on tonight!!!!!!



So, you want to be "board" at a meeting? Why attend... LOL


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> So, you want to be "board" at a meeting? Why attend... LOL



LOL, I am "board" at the meeting and I am required to go, part of the job.


----------



## Loren

Bottled my Mandarin Orange today, left it dry, .990, not bad and just a hint of orange, will try it in about 4 to 6 months. Loren


----------



## Wade E

That sounds nice.


----------



## Brian

Went out tonight and saw Tim Vandergrift give a talk on the special WE kits coming out for 2011. He was very good and had a wealth of knowledge. He was entertaining also. Afterwards we had a wine tasting with some comercial wines that he picked to compare to the new kit wines. Overall great night.. I would go listen to him again..


----------



## Tom

I saw him a few years ago. Did he do the "STUMP ME" gig? If you ask him a question that he cant answer you get a kit.


----------



## Runningwolf

First thing this morning I racked about 27 gallons of wine Then made the 75 mile trip to Walkers and picked up Gewürztraminer, Riesling, Plum, Niagara, and some Fredonia. Luckily being so close to Buffalo we did not run into much of the big snow storm. Tonight I labeled and capsuled the 12 cases I bottled on Tuesday.


----------



## Sirs

Bottled 8 gallon of bronze muscadine today along with 6 gallon of mixed red wine grapes not sure what to call it but it is really good, also mixed a bottle of the 2 together to make a rose'. Thinks I might mix a few bottles of this together as it is a good mixture.


----------



## Sirs

well I'm fixing to go dress out a big doe I got this morning her and about 4 others decided to get a quick breakfast in the upper pasture.........the opportunity was there so I took advantage of it, got a nice doe for it.


----------



## Brian

Tom said:


> I saw him a few years ago. Did he do the "STUMP ME" gig? If you ask him a question that he cant answer you get a kit.



No he didn't but my local gave pretty good discounts if you ordered the kits last night..


----------



## Runningwolf

Washing bottles, lots of bottles. Any volunteers out there?


----------



## Brian

Not me Dan! I just did 8 cares a couple of weeks ago... Not again for a while..


----------



## Tom

U need help DRINKING them?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom the cellar is always open for friends. Them Pittsburgers keep saying I need to quit the weekly trips to Walkers but they keep coming up north to drink.
...and I enjoy every bit of it!


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Tom the cellar is always open for friends. Them Pittsburgers keep saying I need to quit the weekly trips to Walkers but they keep coming up north to drink.
> ...and I enjoy every bit of it!


YEP!
Same here Cellar alwasy open whem I AM THERE!


----------



## Sirs

to bad I can't drop by real easy I'd bring some fresh backstrap and a few onions little garlic and a big hunk of fresh bread works good with the blush I did, at least the stroganoff wife made did.


----------



## ffemt128

Nothing wine related today except maybe drinking some later. Heading to Bedford PA this am to check out a puppy for the 18 y/o. I must be nuts.....

Just put dinner in the slow cooker so it will be ready later.


----------



## ellijaywinemaker

Just checking out my fav wine forum and watching my boy play xbox.


----------



## Brian

Just came back from my local had to buy some supplies and help out a couple that was looking to start winemaking. Man I love when I can do that..I always let the know about winemakingtalk.com... This is a great hobby..


----------



## michelleb812

*Christmas gift - wine rack*

I was looking on the internet for a wine rack for my husband and came across this really neat wine rack on Ebay. The description is a handmade riddling style wine rack. Check it out and tell me what you think...A good Christmas gift?


----------



## Runningwolf

A riddling rack is for making champagne. Another rack many of us use is one from Sam's club. You can only buy it on line. If you're a member take a look at it. It holds 168 bottles and the final cost is about $105. after shipping charges. Its a great deal depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## Larryh86GT

I went to the wine making supply store this morning and bought another 2 gallon primary. Then I used my last 4 cans of Aldi's plums and started another batch. And I used the hydrometer before I added sugar. I think I may have made my first batch of not-hot wine.


----------



## Wade E

Oh man, was just teasing my dog while playing with my sons RC Helicopter in the house (Those small Airhogs) These things are freaking great for $20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I may have to go back and get a few more and have some wars in the house. Could probably make a drinking game out of it.


----------



## Runningwolf

DUDE you have major issues! Damn I wish I was there to play also. Those things are a blast! Isn't it fun to be bad


----------



## Brian

well today I bottled my Aust Shiraz... needed my 5 gal carboy. Racked my SP to it and put the leftovers in a couple of 1/2 gal jugs one to add blueberry syrup to and the other to clear the leftovers from the bottom of the carboy it was in. It smells really good so I am looking forward to testing with the blueberry...


----------



## Larryh86GT

Wade E said:


> Oh man, was just teasing my dog while playing with my sons RC Helicopter in the house (Those small Airhogs) These things are freaking great for $20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I may have to go back and get a few more and have some wars in the house. Could probably make a drinking game out of it.



There is a lot of Air HOg models: Havoc Heli, Havoc Stinger, Vectron Wave, Nano Zero Gravity. Which one you using Wade? I might have to get one.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Right now I am watching it snow. It usually only takes me 10 or 15 min to get to work but today it took about 40 minutes. I woke up to 5 or 6 inches of fresh snow on the ground at 6am and it's been coming down steadily since then. Nice fall we are having. n


----------



## Chris1

Same I normal work from 2-8 am but had the day off and went out around 7 to do some wash and was like holy crap could not see my car lol.


----------



## ffemt128

Spent all weekend working on a project for work, still working on it as I will most of the week. Going to be a long week and looking forward to Friday when everthing is due. 

Other than work I went to look at puppies Saturday, Getting a husky for our 18 y/o.


----------



## Sirs

well blended 2 wines today gonna let them kinda sit for about a week to knida get used to one another it's a mixture or noble muscadine and a 3 grape mixture of(Cabernet Sauvignon,Chambourcin,and Petit Verdot) the 3 grape mixture is good on it's own but mixed with this it is really nice. they both surprised me on how clear they have gotten so quickly.


----------



## Redtrk

Well I guess it's tame to start a batch of wine. There's not much else to do since it's only 8 degrees here in Cincinnati this morning and more n on the way.


----------



## FTC Wines

Wade, I'm pretty good at wine making but not so on the computer! I can quick reply, but how do I post a new thread or ?? on this site. It must be simple. Help, Roy


----------



## Brian

FTC Wines said:


> Wade, I'm pretty good at wine making but not so on the computer! I can quick reply, but how do I post a new thread or ?? on this site. It must be simple. Help, Roy



FTC I am not Wade but I might be able to help. If you want to start a new thread just go to the topic where you want to start it and then you will see a new thread button on the left near the top. If you want to post a question there is a button in the same postion inside the thread and also at the bottom of the thread. Hope this is the answer you were looking for. By the way the buttons are blue.


----------



## FTC Wines

Thanks Brian, I have only been to "new posts" & "unanswered threads" so I only saw the reply to thread or quick reply. Now that I know how to ask a question I'll go tend to my Raspberry SP Roy


----------



## Brian

FTC Wines said:


> Thanks Brian, I have only been to "new posts" & "unanswered threads" so I only saw the reply to thread or quick reply. Now that I know how to ask a question I'll go tend to my Raspberry SP Roy



Nice.. Glad I could help!


----------



## Loren

Getting things ready to bottle 5 gallons of Strawberry, thinking about adding some of the Bacardi frozen Daquari mix. Just thinking, will know when I do a small sample. Bottled 5 gallon of Black Currant and 5 gallon of Cranberry yesterday. Almost forgot, also did 2 gallon of Pineapple yesterday. Gonna did to take a day off tomorrow. Loren


----------



## Runningwolf

Loren said:


> Getting things ready to bottle 5 gallons of Strawberry, thinking about adding some of the Bacardi frozen Daquari mix. Just thinking, will know when I do a small sample. Bottled 5 gallon of Black Currant and 5 gallon of Cranberry yesterday. Almost forgot, also did 2 gallon of Pineapple yesterday. Gonna did to take a day off tomorrow. Loren



with no pics it didn't happen! We like pictures!!!!


----------



## sly22guy

Racked over my 6 gallon batch of peach wine and tasted it wow think im gona leave this one dry, it tastes amazing. (this batch from frozen peaches) sg @ .991 today. now to let it clear & bulk age, probly bottle bout may. Racked my 3 gallon batch of Peach (from cans) Tasted really good too. It has a much more vibrant color also. This batch i think i will Sweeten. Sg was at .991 also today. both started @ 1.08-1.09. Back in the begin of Nov. 

My Skeeter Tea & Pee are both coming along nicely probly Rack them right before xmas. Really need to get another batch of Apfelwein going though it will probly have to wait till the new year. Working Retail really cuts into my wine making time!


----------



## PPBart

Bottled 3-gallon batch of Muscadine Port(style). First time I've done a port-style wine, think it will be pretty good -- but it obviously needs some time in the bottle first(!)

Also bottled a small batch of Blueberry, very tasty.


----------



## Redtrk

Starting a batch of white zin while doing my best to drain a bottle of soft sweet white.


----------



## jtstar

Got home about one thirty last night I drove about twenty six miles in just rain then it turned over to snow for the last ten miles when I got up this morning we got put into a full blown blizzard no travel recommended for my area


----------



## Chris1

Got home from work 9 hours of flow and I'm sore its about beer o'clock I'm thinking picked up a 6 pack of guinness.


----------



## xanxer82

Kat and the kid seem to be sick every weekend. My car is in the shop. Severely limiting my mobility. Damn tire blew on the way to work yesterday. They wont have a replacement (it was under warranty) until monday. 
:/
Work's been going well. Pretty busy. HAven't been on here in a few days.
Plans for today include cleaning up a bit. Relaxing a bit.


----------



## ffemt128

Only had to do a conference call for work this am and check in a few times today. Far cry from the previous week where I was putting in 14-16 hour days since last Friday the 3rd. I went to Kavic Winery and dropped off a bottle of my Jalapeno Pepper wine to the owners. They are old neighbors when I was in highschool and they wanted to try it. I took my open bottle with me for them to sample. They both said it was interesting. Anyway they had bottle of their Deep Valley Red that the placed in a crock pot type of apparatus and added cinnimon to. It was very good, had a glass of that with them then had a glass of their Deep Valley Blush which I really enjoy. Anyway, I'll be picking up several cases of empties next weekend then they have about a pallet full of emptied for me at their Pgh home. It was a nice 1 1/2 hour visit. We enjoyed wine with friends, sampled the Jalapeno and made arrangements for some bottles.

I also received some nice comments on my Elderberry I gave to them a couple weeks ago. They both said they really enjoyed it. If brought a smile to my face given the fact I've only been making wine a little over a year and receiving compliments on the finished product from them. They are two people I really respect and have always liked from the day I met them.

If anyone is in the Carnegie area, look them up. They are generally only open on the weekends, but during the holidays they have extended hours. You won't be sorry. I stop by there about every other weekend.

http://www.kavicwinery.net

Tell them Doug recommended them.

Good people, great wine.....


----------



## Swampcamper

*Ice Ice Baby.*

Ice Ice Baby. It's -15 and dropping in the Great White North (Bemidji, MN). The big snow missed us, but he ice is thickening and I will soon have some fresh walleye and mess of perch!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Chris1 said:


> Got home from work 9 hours of flow and I'm sore its about beer o'clock I'm thinking picked up a 6 pack of guinness.



I'd rather have one of the Saranac brews myself. n


----------



## jeepingchick

....peeks around.... was I missed???....anyone remember me??? 

today I am catching up on homework and housework but I've missed yall (and making wine *sigh*) so I wanted to pop in and say HI!!!


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> ....peeks around.... was I missed???....anyone remember me???
> 
> today I am catching up on homework and housework but I've missed yall (and making wine *sigh*) so I wanted to pop in and say HI!!!



Not making wine????? Jeez Nikki that will get you kicked out of the corner!


----------



## jeepingchick

Ive been so busy and have so little motivation for my free time other than sit on the sofa and zone LOL!!!


----------



## Loren

Dan, here is a couple of pictures you asked for. Trying to figure this out, don't know if this is going to work


----------



## Runningwolf

Loren you did an awesome job!  Those bottles look great. I see you use magnum bottles also. I bought a case of used ones for extra wine when I'm racking and have to downsize from a larger carboy to a smaller one, but I haven't bottled any yet. Which software program are you using? You did a great job on the labels also.


----------



## Wade E

Loren, how do you like the Black Currant? Its my favorite!!!!!!!


----------



## Loren

Thanks for the good comments. My wife is my label maker, we use Avery Dennison, it is a free download. I usually bottle 4 of the magnums out of a five gallon batch. 

We had never drank Black Currant wine before, I have read so much about it here on the forum that I decided to make it. This was made from Vintners Harvest . I do believe it could also become our favorite, its a close call between it and Lambrusco Thanks again, Loren


----------



## Brian

Well just received my used vac pump and I degasses with it last night. I still have to get a few more pieces for it but man you guys are great in recommending getting one of these It works awesome. I will not be lifting any more full carboys.. Ye Haw!!  Got this one fo $62.00 delivered..


----------



## Runningwolf

Bottled 11 cases of wine. I will label/capsule them later in the week. We got a boat load of snow (8") between noon and 3:00 and its still coming down.


----------



## Tom

Brian said:


> Well just received my used vac pump and I degasses with it last night. I still have to get a few more pieces for it but man you guys are great in recommending getting one of these It works awesome. I will not be lifting any more full carboys.. Ye Haw!!  Got this one fo $62.00 delivered..


Where did you get it?


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Bottled 11 cases of wine. I will label/capsule them later in the week. We got a boat load of snow (8") between noon and 3:00 and its still coming down.


WOW ! Thats alot of bottling. 
NOW you have some EMPTY carboys!.. What to do..????


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> WOW ! Thats alot of bottling.
> NOW you have some EMPTY carboys!.. What to do..????



Ya think? I did the same amount two weeks ago. I have to admit I've been lucky enough to have a helper cork as I bottle. Labels are made just have to print them out and apply.What to do...take a look at my list. I've said this about four times so far this year "need to go to Walkers just one more time and pick up some more Gewürztraminer". This'll keep me busy till Chilean time!


----------



## jeepingchick

(is sooo cold) 

bah!


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> (is sooo cold)
> 
> bah!



Oh, is it cold there Nikki?


----------



## jeepingchick

Julie said:


> Oh, is it cold there Nikki?



...little bit


----------



## Wade E

Brian, please dont use that unit without an overflow in line especially using it for the first time, It can catch you off guard and go right up the hose fast kind of like when making beer and wham, *THE BOIL OVER!!!*


----------



## Brian

Tom said:


> Where did you get it?



I got it on Ebay. They had it buy it now for $90. or make an offer. I offered $40. and they took it. It works great!


----------



## Brian

Wade E said:


> Brian, please dont use that unit without an overflow in line especially using it for the first time, It can catch you off guard and go right up the hose fast kind of like when making beer and wham, *THE BOIL OVER!!!*



Thanks Wade. I won't! I just tried it degassing for just a min. Like I said I will be getting a few pieces for it including an overflow bottle.


----------



## sly22guy

Cleaning & Organinzing my Wine Making/Bar area. Were having a New Years Party and i want to get all of my stuff organized and put away so some 
Friends dont get into what im brewing! Id really hate to have someone ruin a batch thats half way finished.


----------



## ffemt128

Scored on about 12-14 cases of wine bottles today. Not all cases were full. Have 5 cases cleaned and delabled other than some minor adhesive that some denatured aclohol will get rid of. Still have 8 more to go. I'm making sure these are placed in boxes according to type since they are all from the same winery that way hopefully I can make some sense of our bottles.


----------



## Brian

Well tonight I fpacked my Blk cherry / Concord with some of the same juice that I started with. I think it is sweet enough but I will double check before I bottle. Also piched my yeast in my Vintners Harvest Kiwi making about 4 gallons. It really smells a little weird not really what I thought kiwi would smell like. I eat them once in a while and they don't smell like this. We will see. I handed out quite a few bottles of my first SP at work today. I think it is great and can't wait to get some feedback.. Lon I think I will be starting another batch next week..


----------



## jeepingchick

What a long week. Im so ready for tomorrow and relaxing...Oh wait, I cant!!! Dang birthday parties for children I have never met!!! UGH! LOL 
oh well Ky will be happy.


----------



## sly22guy

Racked my Skeeter pee (its really clearing fast. Started it mid Nov. and its pretty clear!)
Racked my Skeeter Tea (its not any where near clear!) I figure thats gona not get bottled till spring. Cleaned up my Wine making area, was thinking about starting a 10 Gal batch of apple & my 5 gal batch of blackberry but i guess ill wait till after the new year to start them.


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> What a long week. Im so ready for tomorrow and relaxing...Oh wait, I cant!!! Dang birthday parties for children I have never met!!! UGH! LOL
> oh well Ky will be happy.



I remember those days, 8 to 10 little girls in the house screaming through the house, all of them laughing and having a good time, oh what memories.....................hey wait, I don't have to do that anymore! This is sooooo much nicer just remembering.


----------



## grapeman

It was so much more fun being a little boy giving those girls reason to be running around screaming::


----------



## winemaker_3352

Officially on my Christmas break!!! Don't go back to work until next year!!!!


----------



## Julie

winemaker_3352 said:


> Officially on my Christmas break!!! Don't go back to work until next year!!!!



Ah lucky you, I have four more days to work then off til next year.


----------



## ffemt128

Off to play Santa for our VFD. We ride around on the trucks every year and hand out candy. We I was young, we use to chase the fire truck to get the candy, any more, us fire fighters have to walk to the house to give them the candy. Kids are just getting lazier and lazier it seems. It's still nice to see the excitement in their eyes when Santa Comes to Town.


----------



## Julie

What a nice tradition, yeah kids do seem to be getting lazier but then again parents can't let their children out of their yards, you never know what type of scumbag is waiting around the corner.


----------



## Tom

Late yesterday I found 4 cases of empty wine bottles. Guess whats planned for today?

Damn wish they were FULL.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Off to play Santa for our VFD. We ride around on the trucks every year and hand out candy. We I was young, we use to chase the fire truck to get the candy, any more, us fire fighters have to walk to the house to give them the candy. Kids are just getting lazier and lazier it seems. It's still nice to see the excitement in their eyes when Santa Comes to Town.



Good for you Doug, that's awesome you're doing that!


----------



## Wade E

Tom said:


> Late yesterday I found 4 cases of empty wine bottles. Guess whats planned for today?
> 
> Damn wish they were FULL.


 
Why, where would you put them????? 
Me, I have a few more vacuum units that came in that I need to do some testing on before I can throw them up on this site for sale. If buying these units yourself on the sites available then my advice to you is to read them very very well as they love to slip stuff in like it doesnt work in a very hard to find spot. There are 2 places where they describe the stuff on these sites and one is from the site itself and another is from the seller and they *dont* always coincide with each other.


----------



## Redtrk

Well I did my *FIRST EVER* transfer from the bucket to the carboy with my *FIRST EVER* batch of wine. (White Zin) It is now sits with the vapor lock on it as we watch the wine farts bubble up one by one. 
Acording to my wine kit instructions I won't touch it again for another 10 days when I check the density to see if it is stable for two days in a row. 
I guess we'll just drink our winery wine while we wait.


----------



## Larryh86GT

I pitched the yeast in my batch of storebought grape juice wine. Later today we are heading to our friends home for beers and pizza and to see their xmas tree which was a resident of my back yard for many years until I cut it down a few weeks ago and gave it to them.


----------



## Runningwolf

Redtrk said:


> Well I did my *FIRST EVER* transfer from the bucket to the carboy with my *FIRST EVER* batch of wine. (White Zin) It is now sits with the vapor lock on it as we watch the wine farts bubble up one by one.
> Acording to my wine kit instructions I won't touch it again for another 10 days when I check the density to see if it is stable for two days in a row.
> I guess we'll just drink our winery wine while we wait.



 Way to go and congratulations


----------



## Wade E

Sitting here sick! Fever hit me last night. Ibuprofin is keeping it donw right now though!


----------



## jeepingchick

Feel better Wade!!! 

Ky had a friend sleep over last night, this morning we made cookies... YUM!


----------



## ffemt128

Hope you're feeling better Wade.

Cleaned a few more cases of bottles today. Need to get some denatured alcohol to get the last of the adhesive off. Labels came off easy with a hot water in the bottle. I have a sink full of my old bottles soaking now. Those labels will fall off.

Heading to Bedford PA here shortly.


----------



## Redtrk

I'm thinking I need to start another batch now that i'm hooked. Skeeter pee seems to be the thing on here and I think the wife will like it. Well tomorrow I'll go buy the supplies and another 6.5 gallon glass carboy.


----------



## Wade E

Now thats the spirit!


----------



## Redtrk

Wade E said:


> Now thats the spirit!



Yeah i'm hooked.  

I also have made 2 double batches of my mom's family recipe spaghetti sauce today along with 4 double batches of homemade granola. 

Football is on TV and I can see it from my kitchen. Luckily our Cincinnati Bengals game is blacked out here because the locals won't pay to go watch them lose *AGAIN*. Therefore I get to watch the Giants/Eagles game. Not like I care who wins this one, but it's football!


----------



## xanxer82

Cleaned and delabled two cases of bottles the other night. Gotta sanitize them and fill them up. 
Gonna bottle the meritage.
I need to design a lable for the cab sauv, skeeter pee, merlot, jalaepno and meade. I'm not too sure about the cranberry. .. I dont remember if i backsweetened the SP enough yet though. Will have to sample it. 
AAt the brother in laws house watching the Ravens game. LEaving for mom's house at 4 for dinner and christmas cookies.


----------



## jtstar

We had Christmas diner with my wifes brother and sister and their spouse Prime rib with twice baked potatoes sweet corn cranberry salad to much to remember what all we had after everyone left to go home took a nap while trying to read some threads on our forum


----------



## Julie

racked 57 gallons of wine, took all afternoon to get it done but we sampled some from each carboy made the afternoon go much faster. 20 gallons of what we racked was muscadine, boy is that stuff coming alone great!


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy crap Julie, you trying to catch up to me! We went to sil's for a Christmas dinner/gettogether and watched the Steeler's lose. Dang that was a close game and would have been reaaly cool if they could have pulled it off in the last couple of seconds. But it didn't happen. 
Hey I have a couple extra bottling crates for the first one that comes by and gets them.


----------



## Loren

Racked my Peach, Blackberry and Conconrd Grape, gotta quit sampling so much of that stuff. Just finished having pizza with Black Currant wine. Loren


----------



## rodo

Just got back from Buffalo NY where we saw Trans Siberian Orchestra in concert. Awesome show!


----------



## jeepingchick

Rod that sounds wonderful!! One day I would like to see them!! 

Today gettin up and goin to work!! only a four day week so YAY!! forcasting a white christmas so BOOOOO (UGH I hate that stuff)


----------



## Runningwolf

Rod as we were listening to them on the radio last night in the car my daughter was just saying she would love to see them. They were on campus at Penn State but due to an exam she could not take the time to see them.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> racked 57 gallons of wine, took all afternoon to get it done but we sampled some from each carboy made the afternoon go much faster. 20 gallons of what we racked was muscadine, boy is that stuff coming alone great!





Runningwolf said:


> Holy crap Julie, you trying to catch up to me! We went to sil's for a Christmas dinner/gettogether and watched the Steeler's lose. Dang that was a close game and would have been reaaly cool if they could have pulled it off in the last couple of seconds. But it didn't happen.
> Hey I have a couple extra bottling crates for the first one that comes by and gets them.



Without the Muscadine that I started yeaterday, I have about 60 gallons in carboys. Not againg fast enough to bottle so we can enjoy (LOL). 

Went and picked up a Husky pup for the oldest daughter yesterday, its soooooo cute..We've only been crossing it off her Christmas list for the past 10+ years. She was so surprised...


----------



## jeepingchick

OMG that pup is adorable!!!!! Give it snuggles from me!!!!


----------



## jtstar

The wife and I got up this morning and drove down to Omaha Ne. and picked up five five gallon carboys for twenty dollars apiece now it's time to get busy and fill them so I can buy more.


----------



## jtstar

ffemt128 said:


> Without the Muscadine that I started yeaterday, I have about 60 gallons in carboys. Not againg fast enough to bottle so we can enjoy (LOL).
> 
> Went and picked up a Husky pup for the oldest daughter yesterday, its soooooo cute..We've only been crossing it off her Christmas list for the past 10+ years. She was so surprised...



So what the pup name and does it have blue eyes we can't see them he is a cutie


----------



## Wade E

I love Huskies and Rotts. Thats why mine is a 50/50 mix. Ive had Huskies all my life.


----------



## rodo

Something for those who like pictures, from the TSO concert yesterday.


----------



## rodo

And the last three.


----------



## ffemt128

jtstar said:


> So what the pup name and does it have blue eyes we can't see them he is a cutie



One blue and one green, her name is Bowie, since my 3 y/o saw the bow on her.


----------



## Runningwolf

The internet stinks at my house today. Its been down almost all day and sometimes comes on for about 30 seconds. AGGGGGGGG


----------



## Redtrk

We're still watching the little bubbles.


----------



## jeepingchick

UGH Dan I hate it when its down!!! That sucks, go make more wine, it'll take ur mind off ur troubles LOL


Ive had a good day, and was actually able to get a decent pic of me n the bird so I'm happy... It's the small things in liife right??? LOL!


----------



## Wade E

Mine never really goes down, it just gets really slow and I find that refreshing the router almsot always fixes that.


----------



## Runningwolf

Yeah I tried that and my phone is tied into it too. I checked with my neighbor and their's have been down all day too so he was as happy me to find out it wasn't our equipment but the cable company itself.


----------



## n2tazmania

That's the reason I have unlimited on my Droid. When the house goes down, I just tether to the Droid. Gotta have a backup to get my WMT fix.....


----------



## Runningwolf

n2tazmania said:


> That's the reason I have unlimited on my Droid. When the house goes down, I just tether to the Droid. Gotta have a backup to get my WMT fix.....



I also have that on my DROID. I'm just not a real fan of typing on itbut you're right. It's a great back up.


----------



## Wade E

Yep, my home phone is attached to my modem but not my router.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Made a giant batch of perogies. Ate one family meal and froze 14 meals. I even got the wife and daughter involved assembly line style. Yum Yum, dem shore is tasty!


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier

or it did not happen.........what is it ???.........good to eat......yum yum......receipi???


----------



## jeepingchick

Minnesotamaker said:


> Made a giant batch of perogies. Ate one family meal and froze 14 meals. I even got the wife and daughter involved assembly line style. Yum Yum, dem shore is tasty!



You know....It's cold enough out that when you ship me some they will stay frozen, no dry ice needed....just sayin'


----------



## Brian

Yes Lon what is up with that? You put that out there and don't ship some to the rest of us... I am going to pitch my yeast starter into my second batch of SP tonight so I can give more to my coworkers.. After I gave them the first taste I think I will be making alot of it.. hehehe


----------



## Runningwolf

Lon, sometimes its just not worth posting somethings. I am on your Christmas list aren't I?


----------



## sly22guy

Is making a list and checking it twice........ Getting a list together for the local discount grocery stores on the way home from work! Think im gona get to make that Chocolate Strawberry port that wade posted up! Lol christmas joy for me is more ingredients to make wine!!!


----------



## jtstar

Last Saturday I took my wife to town and brought her Christmas gift and gave it to her she wanted a bird feeder for the last couple of years and wouldn't buy it for herself so I got it and promise that I would install it by today so that is what I did for her today then I came inside to warm up and the Fed Ex man showed up I wasn't expecting anything today and my wife told me to open up the box and she had gotten me an Aladdin Lincoln Drape oil lamp for Christmas I have been wanting one for a long time what a surprise now I just pray that the rest of my Christmas gift comes true and that is a healthy wife after her operation in the morning.


----------



## Julie

jtstar said:


> Last Saturday I took my wife to town and brought her Christmas gift and gave it to her she wanted a bird feeder for the last couple of years and wouldn't buy it for herself so I got it and promise that I would install it by today so that is what I did for her today then I came inside to warm up and the Fed Ex man showed up I wasn't expecting anything today and my wife told me to open up the box and she had gotten me an Aladdin Lincoln Drape oil lamp for Christmas I have been wanting one for a long time what a surprise now I just pray that the rest of my Christmas gift comes true and that is a healthy wife after her operation in the morning.



My thoughts and prays will be with you and your wife, jtstar


----------



## jtstar

Thank You Julie


----------



## Wade E

Prayers across the board for you and your wife!


----------



## jtstar

Thanks Wade


----------



## Julie

Jt, please post up how things go for you and your wife.


----------



## jtstar

I will post something tomorrow night how things turn out


----------



## Runningwolf

JT thinking and praying for a successful day tomorrow for you and your wife. Keep us posted.


----------



## jtstar

Thanks Dan


----------



## Goodfella

Racked, filtered, fortified, and Back sweetened Apricot Port, Strawberry Port, and Pear Port.

Ready for bottling....


----------



## Runningwolf

Just returned from a Xmas party of some local wine makers. Nice party and good food. Bill who hosted the party just got the new hanna 222 ph meter and kevininpa was showing us how to calibrate and test with it. Then Kevin pulled out his big gun that he just bought. A new ebulliometer. Heck, I can't even pronounce it let alone understand it. But it looks pretty cool!


----------



## jeepingchick

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6J1IKLFkAY[/ame]

Christmas is almost here so this is my new fav christmas song

Today went well, we ended up at a friends house for a steak n mashed tater dinner!! Always nice not to cook, even better when its good food LOL!


----------



## ffemt128

Went out and finished shopping tonight. Came home and had a PM from Wade, cant wait until I have to rack wine next time. It will be with my newly purchased vacuum pump thanks to Wade.


----------



## Sirs

prayers go out to you and your wife Jt hopes all goes well tomorrow


----------



## sly22guy

Picked up 26 bags of frozen strawberries $0.99 ea., coco powder, Brandy, and some other odds and ends. still need to locate the liquid choc extract. should have everything to start it for the new year! Wife isn't due till may so i should it should be pretty decent till she is able to drink again!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Stirred my grape juice batch this morning. It's looking good.


----------



## Daisy317

So after a long hiatus... I have returned! lol
Long story... But I've been a very busy bee this week! 






Just bottled this sweet Niagara wine





Last step of my skeeter pee





Concord from Welch's concentrate


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Daisy, good to see you back after all this time. Did you make it back up north to get some wine juice? Don't be such a stranger and stick around! The niagara looks great and good to know you're still fermenting!


----------



## Daisy317

Thanks Runningwolf!

I never did make it back up to Erie. I was given a bunch of Welch's with fiber juice that literally "fell off a truck" so I've been busy turning that into wine. 

Funny story... about a month ago I was given two free glass carboys that a friend had in her shed... Upon further inspection there was a scene you'd see in Tombstone... I looked into the bottom of one of them and saw sand and little mouse carcasses... Sprawled out, legs and arms in all directions and nothing but skeletons and a little bit of fluff... If only there was rolling tubleweed...


----------



## Julie

Hi Daisy

Glad to see you back posting and glad you are still fermenting, you still up there in Brookville?


----------



## jtstar

Hi Everyone 
I just got home from the hospital and everything went well as long as she don't get sick from the knock out drugs tonight or tomorrow she will get to come home on Friday if we are not snow in again another snow storm hitting here by morning. Everything was in good shape when they got done snooping around in her they didn't find any cancer thank god that is a load off my mind I think I will have to go get a bottle celebrate thanks everyone for your prays and thoughts
jtstar


----------



## djrockinsteve

Fantastic and glad to hear that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

JT thanks for keeping us posted. Glad things are going good so far!


----------



## jtstar

Havn't been on the laptop all day so I was just checking to see what I have missed and you guys are making me thristy now I know I will have to go get a bottle and open it


----------



## Julie

Ah JT that is wonderful news. Now get her home and enjoy your Christmas


----------



## jtstar

I will that will a very special christmas for me


----------



## Tom

Racked 36 gals of my Chilean and 6 gal of my Fig


----------



## DavidB

Racked, filtered and bottled my candy cane wine today. Rushed it, but got it done by Christmas. Turned out good actually. Going to make this one again soon and have learned a bunch from my mistakes. Got everything labeled and made up 10 gift baskets for presents. The picture is of everything we have labeled and put in the baskets. From left to right there is Candy Cane, Strawberry, Cranberry Fig, Peach, Muscadine, Apple and Scuppernong. Almost everything I have made this year with the exception of a few. 

Also racked and backsweetened my first batch of skeeter pee with a muscadine base today. Very good. Will be doing this again very soon. I used too much slurry on this first batch so it has a muscadine blush look / taste but the lemon comes through on the back end of the swallow. Very pleasing. 

Has been a grand day!


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave, can you post you recipe for Candy Cane wine with any corrections you would do on the next batch please. Those wines look awesome. I love the different colors.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I was thinking of this today, the candy cane wine. Was wondering if an extract would work as opposed as all the candy canes.

You might want to fill your bottles higher in the neck next time. Less airspace. What a great shot.


----------



## DavidB

Runningwolf said:


> Dave, can you post you recipe for Candy Cane wine with any corrections you would do on the next batch please. Those wines look awesome. I love the different colors.



Dan, the original recipe is below. But this is what I'm thinking to make this an excellent wine. I had to do this at the end so I think this may be the best idea. Some of the others may chime in with other thoughts but this is what I'm thinking. 

Make a banana wine using either the banana soup recipe or any recipe you can find. Add 3/4 tsp tannin if the recipe doesn't call for it. 
Once it's down to .990, add the sorbate and k-meta and drop in 120 regular size candy canes. Let it sit for at least a day or two and check for appropriate taste, sweetness. This is eventually what I had to do using the below recipe. Had good tastes but no feel in your mouth. Would have rather drank water than what the below made. Basically had to start over doing what I said above. Here is the candy cane recipe I initially followed. 

Candy Cane Wine

Ingredients
60 candy canes (or more) - regular size
7.5 lbs sugar
3 gallons water
Lalvin EC-1118 yeast


Bring about 1 gal water to boil
Add candy canes till dissolved
Boil another 45 - 60 minutes
Pour into remaining water
add sugar
rack after a week and again in two months


----------



## DavidB

djrockinsteve said:


> I was thinking of this today, the candy cane wine. Was wondering if an extract would work as opposed as all the candy canes.
> 
> You might want to fill your bottles higher in the neck next time. Less airspace. What a great shot.



I had thought about the extract, but talked myself out of it. Either a banana soup or maybe even a white grape juice concentrate or apple juice would be a better way to do this. Let it ferment dry and then add the candy canes. But I'm no expert. 

I noticed when I first got my bottle filler that it didn't fill the bottles as high as the one I used when I took my one day wine making class. Its just like it, but it doesn't work the same. I stop the flow when the wine is almost pouring from the bottle. But when I take the cane out, the wine settles to this level. Other than topping off after words, what can I do to get the level higher?


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Dave. I wonder if making a wine base with apple juice first and then adding in the candy canes would work. You could add them up front by boiling them down in a gallon of apple juice or make a f pac with them.


----------



## DavidB

Runningwolf said:


> Thanks Dave. I wonder if making a wine base with apple juice first and then adding in the candy canes would work. You could add them up front by boiling them down in a gallon of apple juice or make a f pac with them.



My thoughts exactly! That would make a dang good wine and may very well be what I do just as soon as the stores reduce the candy canes after Christmas. The apple juice wine I started using aldi apple juice about 3 weeks ago has finished and is ready to clear and bottle. It was a fast ferment and already taste great!

By the way, has any one noticed that those bottles are screw tops? I've never used cork. Only screw top bottles. Been buying them used but have recently found the best price I've seen for new ones at this web site: http://www.shorecontainer.com

Going to order a case or two after I recover from Christmas!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Enjoying the first day of a 4 day holiday weekend with my grandaughter Maya.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool Larry!


----------



## KevininPa

Just got done bottling 35 gallons of 2009 Riesling and 2009 Chenin Blanc.
Did it all by myself, however the wife did help me get the bottles ready.
Also put together my 2009 Port blend. Now just waiting for a barrel to open up.


----------



## Runningwolf

KevininPa said:


> Just got done bottling 35 gallons of 2009 Riesling and 2009 Chenin Blanc.
> Did it all by myself, however the wife did help me get the bottles ready.
> Also put together my 2009 Port blend. Now just waiting for a barrel to open up.



Holy moley Dude why didn't you call me. I woulda come over and watched! Thats a lot of bottles, like 14 cases. About 2 more than I did twice in the last month but I always had a corker to help out. Now lets see some pics and they better have labels.


----------



## KevininPa

In the last 10 days did over a hundred gallons. On 12-13, did 43 gallons, and on the 12-18 did 29 gallons. Wife helped with these though. My son who is 6 places the bottles in the cases and wants paid for it. No labels. Can't come up with a good design and also need to buy some good label stock.



Runningwolf said:


> Holy moley Dude why didn't you call me. I woulda come over and watched! Thats a lot of bottles, like 14 cases. About 2 more than I did twice in the last month but I always had a corker to help out. Now lets see some pics and they better have labels.


----------



## Runningwolf

ok you got me beat, I give. I can help you after Christmas with a label. Maybe when you come over to show me how to use my new toys.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> ok you got me beat, I give. I can help you after Christmas with a label. Maybe when you come over to show me how to use my new toys.



I'm hoping for new toys. Although I didn't specifically ask for anything other than a PH meter.


----------



## PPBart

Wife and kids were gone most of the day Christmas shopping, so I bottled 1 gal of Strawberry, 5 gallons of Blueberry and 3 gallons of a Welch's grape juice in a port style (turned out surprisingly good!)


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

My wife is cookin' up a mess of collard greens, then she's gonna make some corn bread. Damnation, i'm a lucky man!


----------



## PPBart

UglyBhamGuy said:


> My wife is cookin' up a mess of collard greens, then she's gonna make some corn bread. Damnation, i'm a lucky man!



I also really love collards and corn bread!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

PPBart said:


> I also really love collards and corn bread!



If you were closer, Brother, if you were closer...


----------



## PPBart

UglyBhamGuy said:


> If you were closer, Brother, if you were closer...



I appreciate the sentiment... actually, I've got collards growing in the garden now, picked a mess just a few days ago.


----------



## Runningwolf

Is that something you eat with possum?


----------



## corntassel

possum too greasy like it better with backed racoon and sweet taters.


----------



## jeepingchick

really bad day... 
Kid hinted what hubs gift was, he guesses New GPS, he was right, he said he would return it on the 26th,kid started crying, i took it back THEN, ticked off and angry and not thinking, rear ended a car. everyone is ok. was only going like 3-5 MPH (the speedo wasnt registering so it cuddnt have been much) car is scratched but thiers is ok. cop said trade info and go on about our day. still ticked at hubs, home and in a bad mood. 
Drinking of wine will begin shortly.
I truly hope yalls Christmas Eve is better. And I am truly happy the kid is ok, it was her first fender bender.


----------



## Julie

Nikki take a deep breath, let out slowly and put a smile on your face and move forward. Tonight is not a night to be angry. After Christmas let him know what he did wrong but let it go for now.


----------



## jtstar

jeepingchick said:


> really bad day...
> Kid hinted what hubs gift was, he guesses New GPS, he was right, he said he would return it on the 26th,kid started crying, i took it back THEN, ticked off and angry and not thinking, rear ended a car. everyone is ok. was only going like 3-5 MPH (the speedo wasnt registering so it cuddnt have been much) car is scratched but thiers is ok. cop said trade info and go on about our day. still ticked at hubs, home and in a bad mood.
> Drinking of wine will begin shortly.
> I truly hope yalls Christmas Eve is better. And I am truly happy the kid is ok, it was her first fender bender.



Nikki you and I can both open up a bottle tonight and drink together I am not happy either the wife didn't get to come home from hospital today as I had hoped


----------



## n2tazmania

Racked 3 gal boysenberry and 5 gal of Skeeter Pee. Degassed and K-meta/sorbate added. Next up, F-Pack for the 3 gal of peach and sparkolloid for the boysenberry and pee.

And to "BhamGuy", send some of those collards up here to North Alabamer.


----------



## jeepingchick

jtstar said:


> Nikki you and I can both open up a bottle tonight and drink together I am not happy either the wife didn't get to come home from hospital today as I had hoped



oh man  thats not good. I will def keep yall in our prayers and thoughts. Good karma ur way and I hope she is hope and healthy really soon! (((HUGS))) to you both.


----------



## PPBart

Runningwolf said:


> Is that something you eat with possum?



Haven't had possum in quite a few years... Now I prefer my collards with pork chops (Ymmm!)


----------



## grapeman

Nikki as bad as you feel about the gift, I am sure he had great intentions for you. Being a free spirited woman, he was giving you additional freedom to roam, knowing you could always find your way back when it was time to go home. We men think differently than you girls and sometimes our passion for you just doesn't shine through the common sense. Give him lots of kisses and hugs and gently steer him in the direction you want him to go............

Merry Christmas


----------



## jeepingchick

grapeman said:


> Nikki as bad as you feel about the gift, I am sure he had great intentions for you. Being a free spirited woman, he was giving you additional freedom to roam, knowing you could always find your way back when it was time to go home. We men think differently than you girls and sometimes our passion for you just doesn't shine through the common sense. Give him lots of kisses and hugs and gently steer him in the direction you want him to go............
> 
> Merry Christmas



.... My daughter got Him the GPS.... not him for me... 


Merry Christmas Everyone!!! Hope yall are safe and happy and feel loved!!!!


----------



## woodsxdragon

woke up at 7am. picked up fiancée. drove back home to open presents with my family. going to her mom's soon. then back to my family to drive for 2 hrs to visit our relatives. fun fun


----------



## 1ChuckGauthier

Whole family together today for dinner and more........five kids, 9 grandkids, and 3 great grands.........neice and nephew that we raised also with 4 more kids..........plus momma in law........this place is gonna be jumping

I will have to break down and open the gallon of Thimbelberri/Red Huckleberri that I have been hiding out........not many thimbelberri's here so I have been guarding this carefully.........the taste is outstanding, so if you have thimbelberris in your area try it out...........chuck


----------



## Sirs

we're all staying home it's snowed and relatives don't want us to try to come over so got the whole day with my baby gonna be a nice day...who knows we might go hunt a little.


----------



## n2tazmania

First white christmas in North Alabama since I can remember. I know you PA'ers see it all the time but it is something unusal for our area.... Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## jtstar

Got up this morning and mixed up my elderberry and started a edlerberry blush then I left home to head out to the hospital and when I got there my wife was in her street cloths ready to go home just had to wait for the doctor release which took about two hours we are home now and enjoying our christmas together alone nice and peaceful


----------



## Runningwolf

Sirs said:


> we're all staying home it's snowed and relatives don't want us to try to come over so got the whole day with my baby gonna be a nice day...who knows we might go hunt a little.





n2tazmania said:


> First white Christmas in North Alabama since I can remember. I know you PA'ers see it all the time but it is something unusual for our area.... Merry Christmas to everyone.



 What did you guys get a 1/2". The kids and grandkids must be having a blast! I understand you not wanting to go out as the drivers there are probably not prepared with decent tires nor do most of them know how to drive in the snow. Worst of all, your highway departments are not prepared either probably with salt and cinders. Make the best of it with the kids. They'll never forget it!


----------



## jtstar

Hey Sirs 
If you run out of snow you can drive up here and I will send a whole truck load home with you have fun and Merry Christmas
jtstar


----------



## Sirs

Oh thats fine we've got plenty. I loved snow before I had horses now I'd just soon not see it. As far as getting out in it in a car I love going out we used to go out and play on the old back roads sliding and spinning and so forth when I was young. If you can drive in snow in the mountains, around here aint nothing. It's the goobs who are terrified to drive in it that cause all the havok,anyway will probly just stay home sample a few glasses of wine and just chill. Oh Dan we got about 4 inches of the wet nasty type not the good dry type


----------



## Sirs

jtstar said:


> Got up this morning and mixed up my elderberry and started a edlerberry blush then I left home to head out to the hospital and when I got there my wife was in her street cloths ready to go home just had to wait for the doctor release which took about two hours we are home now and enjoying our christmas together alone nice and peaceful



Congrats on getting to spend it together at home I so know the feeling.


----------



## Daisy317

Julie said:


> Hi Daisy
> 
> Glad to see you back posting and glad you are still fermenting, you still up there in Brookville?



Howdy Julie! Nice to be back! 

I don't actually live in Brookville, that's just where the fiance goes to drill. He's in the reserves there


----------



## DavidB

Runningwolf said:


> What did you guys get a 1/2". The kids and grandkids must be having a blast! I understand you not wanting to go out as the drivers there are probably not prepared with decent tires nor do most of them know how to drive in the snow. Worst of all, your highway departments are not prepared either probably with salt and cinders. Make the best of it with the kids. They'll never forget it!



Dan your right. We have lots of folks here that have bad tires and can't drive in good weather, much less the snow. Most of them retired here from up North! LOL

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## Tom

Warming up the snow blower for the Nor'easter. Looks like up to 20". Don't be surprised if the EAGLES game is postponed. Local news saying blizzard conditions around game time.


----------



## Duster

come on Tom, a little snow and a collapsed dome didn't stop Minnesota 
I took Chicago to do that


----------



## Runningwolf

Duster said:


> come on Tom, a little snow and a collapsed dome didn't stop Minnesota
> I took Chicago to do that



Yeah Tom what Duster said!!


----------



## Tom

Well just got fresh oil for some fresh gas. OK SNOW I'M READY !!!


----------



## Sirs

DavidB said:


> Dan your right. We have lots of folks here that have bad tires and can't drive in good weather, much less the snow. Most of them retired here from up North! LOL
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist!


Yeah you see alot of them old northern folks who can't take the cold anymore move down here and think this snow is the same as from where they're from and go nuts when they find out it isn't...LOL


----------



## n2tazmania

Sirs said:


> Yeah you see alot of them old northern folks who can't take the cold anymore move down here and think this snow is the same as from where they're from and go nuts when they find out it isn't...LOL



Our neighbors are from Michigan. Moved in about 2 years ago. We have had the worst two winters since. I have threatened to send them back up there and take the winter with them... LOL!!!


But at least it was snow this time and not the normal ICE...


----------



## Sirs

snow I can handle, ice I stay in the house and won't go out in it got stuck out in it one time that was enough


----------



## jtstar

Man I tell you what I feel left out we came in on the west side of this storm this time mam am I happy no snow to shovel this time but still have a chance of snow this weekend


----------



## sly22guy

Having a Snow Day! Just need to find some liquid chocolate extract!


----------



## Runningwolf

sly22guy said:


> Having a Snow Day! Just need to find some liquid chocolate extract!



How about some Bailey's in hot chocolate?


----------



## sly22guy

lol sounds good too, although i don't think i can use that as a substitute for wade's Chocolate Strawberry Port!


----------



## Loren

Played golf today, nice day after the frost melted off, relaxing now with a glass of Black Currant. Loren


----------



## Runningwolf

unwrapping 300 candy canes


----------



## Julie

You go Dan.


----------



## grapeman

Someone is going to have rosy hands tonight....................... From handling the candy canes of course


----------



## Julie

grapeman said:


> Someone is going to have rosy hands tonight....................... From handling the candy canes of course



Grapeman not only is he going to have rosy hands but the wrappers are going to be sticking all over him from the static cling. We could maybe call him the candy wrapped man


----------



## Loren

Did 60 of them yesterday, The cellophane was like a magnet, hope it was worth it. Pitched the yeast tonight. Loren


----------



## Runningwolf

ok I only did five of them and was already sick of it. Tried a new idea, scoring the entire wrapper with a razer knife. So much better except for clingy wrappers. If I get half done I'll be happy


----------



## ffemt128

Racked my Noble Muscadine uphill from the primary to the carboy using a vacuum pump purchased from Wade. Who'd of thought it would be that effortless. What a time and back saver.

Thanks wade.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok 24 done. I think the candy cane elf and the pantyhose queen need to partner up and come up with a cling free wrapper.
Doug if you let the juice free fall into the carboy from the top you'll do 70% of you degassing also. This is from the secondary racking.


----------



## Julie

you wear pantyhose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would never have thought 

And yes Doug, Dan is right maybe 90% of your degassing is done, so listen to him even though he is wearing pantyhose.


----------



## sly22guy

Took the short cut down a flight of stairs at the house last night, now im slowly recovering! Didn't break nothing but feels like i got hit by a freight train.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sorry to hear that. Get healed up before Friday night.


----------



## Runningwolf

Finally 3 hours later unwrapped 288 candy canes.


----------



## jeepingchick

Long Day, Glad its almost over, now i just wish the sleeping pills wud kick in geeez... 

Sly22Guy feel better, I hate when i do that!! I broke a toe once that way !! (5 years later it STILL hurts randomly) (LMAO) 


 *****Steals a handful of candy Canes from Dan********


----------



## Runningwolf

Nikki, I still have 6 boxes unopened I'm saving for a f-pac if I need it. Take one of those but don't even look at those unwrapped!


----------



## jtstar

Where's the grandkids when you need them ?


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> you wear pantyhose!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I would never have thought
> 
> And yes Doug, Dan is right maybe 90% of your degassing is done, so listen to him even though he is wearing pantyhose.




As long as they are not sticky panty hose . You know there is a guy in the strip district that wears high heals, spandex and a tube top, maybe Dan can get some fashion tips from him.

I generally do a semi-splash rack from primary to carboy. It induces a little O2 as the wine is still fermenting and helps it along. I figure with all the toys I'm accumulating, degassing shouldn't be a problem. When are you getting your pump Julie? It's a lifesaver.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> As long as they are not sticky panty hose . You know there is a guy in the strip district that wears high heals, spandex and a tube top, maybe Dan can get some fashion tips from him.
> 
> I generally do a semi-splash rack from primary to carboy. It induces a little O2 as the wine is still fermenting and helps it along. I figure with all the toys I'm accumulating, degassing shouldn't be a problem. When are you getting your pump Julie? It's a lifesaver.



Actually I have one, got it a couple of months ago. LOL first time we used it we did 9 carboys and I think we were done in 10 minutes, Mike and l Iooked at each other and said "now what are we going to do?" Normally that would have taken us a couple of hours.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Actually I have one, got it a couple of months ago. LOL first time we used it we did 9 carboys and I think we were done in 10 minutes, Mike and l Iooked at each other and said "now what are we going to do?" Normally that would have taken us a couple of hours.




Good deal, didn't realize you picked one up. We'll have to get together for a New Year luncheon with the gang.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Good deal, didn't realize you picked one up. We'll have to get together for a New Year luncheon with the gang.



Mike and I were just talking about that last night, we were thinking lunch at the Iron Bridge since we tried their breakfast and loved it, lol so we thought lunch should be in order now.


----------



## Redtrk

Picking up a half barrel of beer this afternoon then doing some testing on the white zin tonight.


----------



## n2tazmania

Is bored..... Got 3 gal of Boysenberry clearing. 3 Gal of peach backsweetened and will be ready to bottle in a couple of weeks. 5 gal of skeeter pee clearing. 1 gal of Muscadine left from the original 3 gal aging. Now what? I feel kinda useless...


----------



## Julie

n2tazmania said:


> Is bored..... Got 3 gal of Boysenberry clearing. 3 Gal of peach backsweetened and will be ready to bottle in a couple of weeks. 5 gal of skeeter pee clearing. 1 gal of Muscadine left from the original 3 gal aging. Now what? I feel kinda useless...



OMG don't feel useless, if you don't have anything in the freezer run to the grocery store and pick up some welch's frozen concentrates!  They make a pretty good early drinking wine.


----------



## Daisy317

What am I doing today? hmm...

I hit over 200 posts!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Daisy317 said:


> What am I doing today? hmm...
> 
> I hit over 200 posts!!



Very cool! Stick around this time and before long you'll hit 1000


----------



## Larryh86GT

Got the raspberries out of the freezer this morning for defrosting. I thought I had more than this but 12 lbs will still make 4 or 5 gallons.


----------



## Julie

I would probably go with a 3 gallon batch, Larry, unless you were looking for a light flavored wine.


----------



## Larryh86GT

4 lbs per gallon will work.


----------



## BobF

Got caught up on 6g batch racking/maintenance yesterday. Today, organizing a bit and starting racking/maintenance on 3g batches. Hopefully I'll get some bottling done today or tomorrow.


----------



## wvbrewer

I am working now and hopefully tonight bottling some Cherry Mead if it is ready.


----------



## lloyd

Hi all and Happy new year!! thanks to you all and this forum for some great learning and a few good bottles of wine. Tom I see you have some pineapple in the works Im starting a batch my self would like to see your recipe. Thanks again for all the help and best wishes to you>


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Lloyd and the same to you and your family.


----------



## lloyd

maybe when I'm don with the primary I'll use the lees for my first ever batch of skeeter pee?


----------



## lloyd

Oh by the way did the chat room idea fail?


----------



## Tom

lloyd said:


> Hi all and Happy new year!! thanks to you all and this forum for some great learning and a few good bottles of wine. Tom I see you have some pineapple in the works Im starting a batch my self would like to see your recipe. Thanks again for all the help and best wishes to you>


I am actually deinking some another batch. Boy its it like drinking pieapple juice with a kick!
Whats your recipe?


----------



## lloyd

I used to make this from concentrate but after making some plumb wine with the fruit , i felt like using the fruit pulp gave the wine more body and complexity the apple that I made out of cider with no pulp were good but seemed less complex like they had no finish and the concentrate wines seemed to be the same so we bought the 10 pineapples and ripened them. I have just peeled and diced them and dropped them into the freezer. I will use some concentrate with them but still don't know just how im going to go about it.


----------



## RedNeckWino

Filtering 2g Cherry, 3g Concord from grape, 5g Blackberry, 6g Skeeter Pee. Bottled some White Zin with Peach, and 1 gallon of peach. Washed and sterilized 6 cases of used bottles. And.....the wife made me new labels.


----------



## Tom

lloyd said:


> I used to make this from concentrate but after making some plumb wine with the fruit , i felt like using the fruit pulp gave the wine more body and complexity the apple that I made out of cider with no pulp were good but seemed less complex like they had no finish and the concentrate wines seemed to be the same so we bought the 10 pineapples and ripened them. I have just peeled and diced them and dropped them into the freezer. I will use some concentrate with them but still don't know just how im going to go about it.


Well my 1st batch (6-gal) I used 30 pineapples (got a great deal). I steamed juiced them
Water to 6 1/2 gal
Sugar to 1.085. 
Cote des Blancs yeasts.
Ck TA and adjust
Pectic Enzyme
Add nutrient
Once stabilized I made a f-pac (2lg cans pineapple juice simmered by 1/2 and back sweetened with simple syrup


----------



## Larryh86GT

Larryh86GT said:


> Got the raspberries out of the freezer this morning for defrosting. I thought I had more than this but 12 lbs will still make 4 or 5 gallons.



Had a pleasant surprise when I got home from work a little while ago. My wife found the missing 3 lb bag of raspberries in the freezer today so I am back up to 3 - 5 lbs per gallon batches.


----------



## Tom

Larryh86GT said:


> Had a pleasant surprise when I got home from work a little while ago. My wife found the missing 3 lb bag of raspberries in the freezer today so I am back up to 3 - 5 lbs per gallon batches.


Hate to be a party pooper. 15# is enough for 3 gallons. Raspberry is like strawberry both have alot of water. Both will neeed to have 5#min PLUS a f-pac per gallon. I like 6-7# per gallon.
Shoot no higher than 1.085 starting gravity


----------



## Larryh86GT

Tom said:


> Hate to be a party pooper. 15# is enough for 3 gallons. Raspberry is like strawberry both have alot of water. Both will neeed to have 5#min PLUS a f-pac per gallon. I like 6-7# per gallon.
> Shoot no higher than 1.085 starting gravity



Your not pooping on my party Tom. I am making 3 - 1 gallon batches with 5lbs of raspberries per batch.


----------



## Wade E

This stuff is like an F-Pack in a bottle if you guys can find it locally. Here is a link to Amazon which sells it. They sell a few flavors besides Raspberry and this stuff is pure concentrated fruit juice. It tastes aweosme and is great also over ice cream. Do not use stuff like DaVinci syrup as its totally fake stuff and is nasty. My Aunt brought over a bottle and it tastes like Nyquil!


----------



## mxsteve625

Wade where is the link?


----------



## Wade E

Thats the second time this week i forgot to include the link. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NY6PNE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I think they have Blackberry, Elderberry, Sour Cherry and a few others. 
Im telling you this stuff is awesome tasting.


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> Thats the second time this week i forgot to include the link.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000NY6PNE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> I think they have Blackberry, Elderberry, Sour Cherry and a few others.
> Im telling you this stuff is awesome tasting.



Are you having a "SENIOR" moment/week ?


----------



## winemaker_3352

*Taking Cover!!*

Have to take cover - 65* at the end of December = tornados!!

Good way to bring in the new year..


----------



## ibglowin

If I can get motivated today I will set up the A/O unit and do a few free SO2 calculations. I need to break-in the new whole house filter. I have a MM Renaissance Valpolicello that is ready to be bottled.


Kinda getting used to this being off work thing!


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> If I can get motivated today I will set up the A/O unit and do a few free SO2 calculations. I need to break-in the new whole house filter. I have a MM Renaissance Valpolicello that is ready to be bottled.
> 
> 
> Kinda getting used to this being off work thing!



Mike what do you use to bottle with? Are you going to be able to bottle and filter in one step like we do with the Enolmatic? I am assuming you're using a 1 micron filter.


----------



## ibglowin

1 Micron filter. I use the Buon Vino auto filler. I would have to cut the end off it and use a tygon tube connector but I spose it would work in an all in one shot. I am just excited at the thought of filtering a 6 gallon carboy in less than 10 minutes and no more tears in my filters (like I was getting with the Vinbrite)!


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike consider one of the pumps Wade is selling. They are awesome and all you need to do is hook it up to your overflow tube (with a overflow vessel between the pump and filler. You'll be able to do your "one stop" filling.


----------



## ibglowin

I have a vacuum pump. Da#n good one as well. 

Been using it since about kit #2. That's what I am going to use to run the whole house filter. I have tested my setup with water and seems to be working just dandy.


----------



## DavidB

Got concerned that I was going to loose a freezer full of grapes. Daughter is going through a rough spell and I didn't think it was safe leaving my grapes at her house anymore. So, I now have 12 - five gallon buckets of muscadines (2 bronze, 10 reds) thawing in the kitchen. Was going to do it anyway, just didn't know it was going to be today. If I can get them thawed out, they will consume most of my weekend. Got a 5 gallon batch of muscadine skeeter pee (gosh this stuff is good!) I need to bottle and 10 gallons of apple ready also. Other than that, I haven't done anything today and it's been great!

Going to ring in the New Year in the same fashion I have for the last 30 + years - asleep!


----------



## Julie

DavidB said:


> Got concerned that I was going to loose a freezer full of grapes. Daughter is going through a rough spell and I didn't think it was safe leaving my grapes at her house anymore. So, I now have 12 - five gallon buckets of muscadines (2 bronze, 10 reds) thawing in the kitchen. Was going to do it anyway, just didn't know it was going to be today. If I can get them thawed out, they will consume most of my weekend. Got a 5 gallon batch of muscadine skeeter pee (gosh this stuff is good!) I need to bottle and 10 gallons of apple ready also. Other than that, I haven't done anything today and it's been great!
> 
> Going to ring in the New Year in the same fashion I have for the last 30 + years - asleep!



Oho David, do you need us to come and get them?


----------



## DavidB

Julie said:


> Oho David, do you need us to come and get them?



LOL I think I can manage Julie but if not, I'll give you a call.


----------



## grapeman

OH NO. That glowin guy is over here now!

Welcome Mike!


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> OH NO. That glowin guy is over here now!
> 
> Welcome Mike!



Yeah but not to worry. No matter what we're always 4 hours ahead of him!


----------



## Runningwolf

Happy New year! First post of the New year!


----------



## Sirs

Happy New Yearssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Sirs

just had a big glass of muscadine blush yummmyyyyyyyy


----------



## Sirs

David I gotta ask what did you think she was gonna sell them off to the highest bidder??? roflmao I mean really....... sorry I had to ask as I'm drinknig my muscadine wine here



DavidB said:


> Got concerned that I was going to loose a freezer full of grapes. Daughter is going through a rough spell and I didn't think it was safe leaving my grapes at her house anymore. So, I now have 12 - five gallon buckets of muscadines (2 bronze, 10 reds) thawing in the kitchen. Was going to do it anyway, just didn't know it was going to be today. If I can get them thawed out, they will consume most of my weekend. Got a 5 gallon batch of muscadine skeeter pee (gosh this stuff is good!) I need to bottle and 10 gallons of apple ready also. Other than that, I haven't done anything today and it's been great!
> 
> Going to ring in the New Year in the same fashion I have for the last 30 + years - asleep!


----------



## Tom

grapeman said:


> OH NO. That glowin guy is over here now!
> 
> Welcome Mike!


OK WHO invited him????


----------



## Sirs

oh I'll help you out with some of that apple if it's as good as the other you gave me LOL speaking of I need to make some of that stuff myself


----------



## Sirs

glowin guy???


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty sure he means me!


----------



## DavidB

Sirs said:


> David I gotta ask what did you think she was gonna sell them off to the highest bidder??? roflmao I mean really....... sorry I had to ask as I'm drinknig my muscadine wine here



No. I was afraid she was going to pitch them in the dumpster just to "get even" with her mean old dad. Seems I over reacted and turned off her cellular phones just cause she let the bill hit the $900.00 mark with no payment in site. Phone company calling me at all hours of the day and night wanting to get paid. Since they (5 phones total) were in my name, it was my credit that was in danger. Guess I over reacted when I terminated the service and made a payment arrangement to resolve the bill. Now she won't talk to me or her mother and since I know her and how she is, I knew she was not about to keep a freezer full of grapes for her mean old dad. 

Anyone that wants to donate to the 900 bill I'm stuck with, let me know. I'll send the address for the check!


----------



## Wade E

So if we are 4 hours ahead of him can he call us and get the winning lottery numbers?  Sorry, Ive been watching the Twilight Zone marathon.


----------



## ibglowin

Only 2 hours! I am in MTZ. ::



Runningwolf said:


> Yeah but not to worry. No matter what we're always 4 hours ahead of him!


----------



## Tom

ibglowin said:


> Pretty sure he means me!


WE sure do!
Nice to "see" you over here.


----------



## Redtrk

Getting ready to test the gravity of our zin. Then fixing two huge pans of homemade lasagna because the kids are all coming over.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Getting set to pitch the yeast in these today. Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Now that's a thing of beauty!


----------



## Daisy317

I'm trying to figure out where all my bottles went! LMAO

The "wine fairy" visited me last night! I still can't figure out who brought the 2 1.5s to the party last night. It was definitely watermellon wine but it wasn't labeled. Everyone kept complimenting me on it but I didn't make it... But hey, I now have 2 more bottles for my next batch and the labels don't need scrubbed off!


----------



## Runningwolf

Larryh86GT said:


> Getting set to pitch the yeast in these today. Happy New Year everyone.



Larry like Steve said that looks beautiful.

Daisy, I took a case of wine over to a friends house the other night for a graduation party. It was so cool to hear all the compliments on the wine and most of the guest I didn't know and they had no idea who made it. Fun to just be in the background in here the comments or complaints something was too sweet.


----------



## Larryh86GT

The yeast is pitched in the 3 raspberry batches. Now I am taking advantage of the Janauary thaw that we are enjoying and did a final harvest of my carrots and beets and about 1/2 of the bunching onions that are left in the garden. There is nothing better than fresh veggies in January. Look - no snow on the ground. 

Dinner will be at my son's house this evening to celebrate his 34th birthday today.


----------



## jeepingchick

Daisy317 said:


> I'm trying to figure out where all my bottles went! LMAO
> 
> The "wine fairy" visited me last night! I still can't figure out who brought the 2 1.5s to the party last night. It was definitely watermellon wine but it wasn't labeled. Everyone kept complimenting me on it but I didn't make it... But hey, I now have 2 more bottles for my next batch and the labels don't need scrubbed off!



oooooo i need to do a melon wine this summer when they are out!!! ill bet that wud be fantastic!!! wuddnt need to much sugar with the ones round here LOL!


----------



## jeepingchick

Larry, that looks wonderful!!! I so need to do a garden this year!


----------



## jtstar

Larryh86GT said:


> Getting set to pitch the yeast in these today. Happy New Year everyone.



That looks great just one problem it's not sitting in my kitchen


----------



## jtstar

Got up this morning and made breakfest for the wife then went on to throw the yeast into my wild plum wine then I racked my Elderberry blush into the secondary


----------



## RedNeckWino

Just got home from a 12 hr shift ridding the fork lift. HIHO silver! time to open a bottle.


----------



## DavidB

Got bitten by a muscadine skeeter (pee) tonight who has literally whooped my butt! So smooth but man what a smack. Lost count of how many I've had and wife has cut me off now. Good thing too cause I'm wasted!

Anyone want to strip naked and dance in the rain?


----------



## Julie

Just finished bottling 5 gallon of elderberry, 5 gallon of elderberry blush, and 5 gallon of choke cherry, cherry, elderberry. Used the new floor corker I got for Christmas, man was this nice. cruised right through this.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thats awesome Julie. Tomorrow I am bottling 14 gallons of Vignoles and 14 gallons of Niagara and Cayuga blended in two different ways.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Thats awesome Julie. Tomorrow I am bottling 14 gallons of Vignoles and 14 gallons of Niagara and Cayuga blended in two different ways.



How was supper tonight?


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> How was supper tonight?



Friends came over and brought lasagna so I didn't get the wings made. They are all steamed though so "wings tomorrow baby"! Not only that but Penn State and Wisconsin both lost . Good games though.


----------



## xanxer82

Had a busy day today. Did everything from the last post. Printed out the labels for the Apple wine. Sitting here with KAt and my friend JEnna drinking some wine. We popped the cork on Julie's Elderberry Wine and decided that it is light bodied and smooth and fruity.


----------



## Daisy317

Today I returned to the process of filling my carboys again! My collection is in dire need of refilling... Last night we had a big party and drank close to 3 1/2 cases of my wine... kinda sad to see it gone but that's why I made it and a good time was had by all!

I racked the concord to a secondary and decided to throw a little bit of everything in my bucket for a 5 gallon batch and moved it in front of my wood stove so it will be warm enough to get some yeast action. I wrote it all down as to what the ratios are... should be an interesting flavor experiment...


----------



## jtstar

Julie said:


> Just finished bottling 5 gallon of elderberry, 5 gallon of elderberry blush, and 5 gallon of choke cherry, cherry, elderberry. Used the new floor corker I got for Christmas, man was this nice. cruised right through this.



Julie 
when you put your elderberry together what color did the wine turn when it was fermenting and the finish color can you post some pictures of that I just started my first batch of elderberry and elderberry blush


----------



## jtstar

Sat down last night and design six different labels for the wine I have in progress. Haven't gotten started anything yet today -1 degrees out this morning we just dodge the bullet again a major blizzard went around us that made me happy don't need any more storms. Will start on my wine press sometime today going to build one from scratch when that is done will try building a grape crusher


----------



## Redtrk

Christmas tree down and the wreath has been taken off the front door. 
Going to check some wine gravity today and hope it's time to add some goodies.


----------



## Daisy317

jtstar said:


> Sat down last night and design six different labels for the wine I have in progress. Haven't gotten started anything yet today *-1 degrees* out this morning we just dodge the bullet again a major blizzard went around us that made me happy don't need any more storms. Will start on my wine press sometime today going to build one from scratch when that is done will try building a grape crusher



burrrr! Our snow here is just about melted. I have a feeling we're gonna get dumped on any day now.


----------



## Redtrk

Redtrk said:


> Christmas tree down and the wreath has been taken off the front door.
> Going to check some wine gravity today and hope it's time to add some goodies.



It was ready!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Daisy317 said:


> burrrr! Our snow here is just about melted. I have a feeling we're gonna get dumped on any day now.



It was 55 here yesterday. Right now it is 28 and has been snowing all day. What a difference a day makes.


----------



## Wade E

Being lazy. Was supposed to start 2 new batches but I refuse to do so until I have bottled some others first and I just cant get myself to do it yet even though its been in the carboy over a year.


----------



## n2tazmania

Got 6 Muscadine vines (Noble, Carlos, scuppernong), 50 strawberry plants, 2 Yellow Del, 2 winesap, 2 arkansas black apple trees, 2 Zinfindel, 2 Niagara, 2 Reliance grapevines and 4 Boysenberry vines on order from Ison's. Got the trellis' put up Thanksgiving weekend. Ready for Spring to get here....


----------



## Runningwolf

Bottled 12 cases of wine today. Did not label yet but I'll post the labels later. Started a white Merlot and the candy Cane wine.


----------



## PPBart

Beautiful day here, ~60F and blue sky -- headed out on my Harley out for a couple hours ride thru some of the local backroads.


----------



## ffemt128

Back at work today after the long weekend. Was out like a light by 9:30 new years eve. The first my sister and a friend came down for dinner, we polished off 5 bottles of wine. Spend Sunday hanging out with our 3 y/o playing games and putting together puzzles. It was a good start to the new year.


----------



## jeepingchick

Missing the summer!! Oh well! 

Mega Millions is up to 330 MILLION..whos buying a ticket for tonights drawing?? I rarely buy tickets but the Hubs has been given the comand..."BUY" for today! LOL!! If i win, you are all invited to a BBQ!!!  and shhhhhhhh dont give me the stats, i know its a long shot, let me dream LMAO!!!


----------



## Redtrk

jeepingchick said:


> Missing the summer!! Oh well!
> 
> Mega Millions is up to 330 MILLION..whos buying a ticket for tonights drawing?? I rarely buy tickets but the Hubs has been given the comand..."BUY" for today! LOL!! If i win, you are all invited to a BBQ!!!  and shhhhhhhh dont give me the stats, i know its a long shot, let me dream LMAO!!!



I have mine! BTW back to work here too for the first time in a week. After just two hours I have decided I need more time off.


----------



## Brian

Last night I racked my skeeter into the secondary and my Kiwi into the clearing and stabilzing phase. I am trying a couple of new things with my skeeter this time. I added 1 OZ of dried lemon peel to hopefully add to the lemon flavor and am going to add a bottle of lime juice in at the end. I will let it sit on the peel for a week or two before I rack again. The first batch went so fast (with giving it away for Christmas and things) that I didn't really get to much for myself.  Oh well I can make as much as I want and I really like it when other people enjoy the wine I have made!


----------



## Redtrk

Noticing how much the wine has been clearing this morning. With a light on the other side of the carboy you can see the dark to light in the container. Every day the dark line goes further and further down. We are getting close to 75% dark at the top.


----------



## Lurker

Wishing that I could get to some warm island. Still trying to recover from surgery, $$$ not a problem, the love of my life (and she really is) won't go. She is not a beach chick, she is a tourist. What island can I go to where she can see or do interesting tours?


----------



## jtstar

Got home from work last night and racked my wild plum into secondary only thing left to do is put together my rhurbarb wine will start on that this weekend


----------



## Larryh86GT

Lurker said:


> Wishing that I could get to some warm island. Still trying to recover from surgery, $$$ not a problem, the love of my life (and she really is) won't go. She is not a beach chick, she is a tourist. What island can I go to where she can see or do interesting tours?



Richard - at this time of the year anyplace warm works for me. Cozumel Mexico comes to mind though for an island. I've been there a couple times on cruises and going back again on one in March. And we have also spent a week at Playa del Carmen (lot's of tours there also) where the Cozumel ferry docks at the mainland. On Cozumel there is horseback riding, ATV tours, shopping, the beach, Corona's, etc. 

Itsuko and I are heading to Orlando Fl early tomorrow morning just for a small break from the cold. 4 days of 60 - 70's weather sure will be better than the 13 degrees it was here this morning. 

PS-back in the 70's my wife worked in the Bellmawr Industrial Park and I worked in Lawnside, Salem, Cherry Hill, and Maple Shade during our time living in Westville NJ.


Larry


----------



## Redtrk

Lurker said:


> Wishing that I could get to some warm island. Still trying to recover from surgery, $$$ not a problem, the love of my life (and she really is) won't go. She is not a beach chick, she is a tourist. What island can I go to where she can see or do interesting tours?





Larryh86GT said:


> Richard - at this time of the year anyplace warm works for me. Cozumel Mexico comes to mind though for an island. I've been there a couple times on cruises and going back again on one in March. And we have also spent a week at Playa del Carmen (lot's of tours there also) where the Cozumel ferry docks at the mainland. On Cozumel there is horseback riding, ATV tours, shopping, the beach, Corona's, etc.
> Larry



We were there in September and loved it and Playa del Carmen was a lot of fun. This was on a cruise and we also made a stop in Grand Caymen Island. Both were just fabulous.


----------



## lloyd

Lurker said:


> Wishing that I could get to some warm island. Still trying to recover from surgery, $$$ not a problem, the love of my life (and she really is) won't go. She is not a beach chick, she is a tourist. What island can I go to where she can see or do interesting tours?


 Hope you are doing better. My Gal and I are going to Bonaire But Kauai Hawaii would be a great place for you I own a time share there and it is very laid back and lots to see for your Miss its called the garden island and the west side is always warm and sunny Poi Pu and west verry sunny and warm and the humpback whales will be there this time of year.


----------



## Wiz

Richard, we aren't beach people either but you may want to consider Costa Rica which has some of the best ecotours in the world.

Mike


----------



## jeepingchick

oh dang, more snow...... BAH! 

but


TGIF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian

lloyd said:


> Hope you are doing better. My Gal and I are going to Bonaire But Kauai Hawaii would be a great place for you I own a time share there and it is very laid back and lots to see for your Miss its called the garden island and the west side is always warm and sunny Poi Pu and west verry sunny and warm and the humpback whales will be there this time of year.



I agree Kauai is a wonderful place nice and laid back (Not like Ohau) I spent 7 years in the islands and spent a fair bit of time on Kawi..


----------



## Redtrk

Still watching the white zin clear. It's nearly ready for it's first racking which is supposed to be Monday.


----------



## Julie

I have four carboys empty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well not no more, I am starting a blackberry and 2 elderberries, I so need to get the freezer cleaned out.


----------



## AquaCom

Ashamed to say I have ZERO wine brewing at the moment! I think I burnt myself out last year. The whole garage is full of Wine Expert red wines bulk ageing. Just tucking in to the WE Choc Raspberry Port, which has gone down very nicely!


----------



## ffemt128

Today I'll be going to CCAC with my daughter for orientation. She decided she wanted to be closer to home so she is going there for now. After we get home, I'll be racking my apple wine and back sweetening with an fpac. Can't wait to see how this goes...Last 2 batches were yummy in my opinion.


----------



## Daisy317

I have caboys to scrub today


----------



## Tom

Later on today will be time to get out my SNOW n blower out and running.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Just bottled 6 gallons of Strawberry Peach!!


----------



## sly22guy

that sounds good! Two seperate batches blended or mixed from the start?


----------



## Lurker

I think she may be ready, but it looks like Puerto Rico which is fine by me. I just want the sun to beat down on me and my scars.


----------



## Lurker

Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sweetened my apple a little bit more. Labeled the the 12 cases I bottled last week. Still have to put the capsules on yet.


----------



## Daisy317

Runningwolf said:


> Sweetened my apple a little bit more. Labeled the the 12 cases I bottled last week. Still have to put the capsules on yet.



jeesh! SOMEBODY's been busy!


----------



## winemaker_3352

sly22guy said:


> that sounds good! Two seperate batches blended or mixed from the start?



I blended them together - i fermented, cleared, sweetened, etc all separate. Then blended them together.


----------



## Tom

Got home from work and used snow blower. Hear tell a big snow storm coming Tuesday


----------



## Redtrk

Tom said:


> Got home from work and used snow blower. Hear tell a big snow storm coming Tuesday



Shhhhh!!!!!!!!!! Don't tell my wife she's terrified of driving or riding in the snow and she grew up in Elkhart, Indiana with lake effect snow almost every day. 
She has to leave here in Cincinnati Tuesday morning drive to Lexington, KY to pick up someone from work then to Huntington, WV for training. She'e going to need lots of wine!


----------



## Redtrk

We stopped by http://www.woodstonecreek.com/index.html today also. It is right next to the place where we bought another carboy. We learned a few things from the owners while we were there so I'm glad we stopped in. + the wine tastings and three bottle we brought home made it awesome.


----------



## Brian

Cleaned and delabled 9 cases of bottles today and racked and degassed my 2nd batch of SP. Man that had alot of gas in it.. Way more then the first but thanks to the vac pump it was easy.. hook it up and let it go.. Will be final racking my Kiwi tomorrow and start bulk ageing. Looking forward to starting my strawberry probably tomorrow also.. It just doesn't seem right with both primarys empty...


----------



## jtstar

Racked my gooseberry wine today so now it's time to let it age now, now it's time to start to prepare for another winter blizzard that is suppose to hit by noon tomorrow great just what I wanted. Well I guess that means that I will have time to start the rhubarb wine.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just came back from a nice dinner on Lake Chautauqua in New York. Road through a heck of a storm headed towards Buffalo. Now back home and preparing for a big storm headed our way from Cleveland.


----------



## mxsteve625

Is that Lake Effect or the real deal?


----------



## djrockinsteve

We just received weather advisories for heavy wind gusts until the morning. It's been really windy all day and uglier weather to come.

Guess we're paying for that warm holiday weather.


----------



## Runningwolf

mxsteve625 said:


> Is that Lake Effect or the real deal?



It's Lake effect


----------



## Daisy317

Runningwolf said:


> Just came back from a nice dinner on Lake Chautauqua in New York. Road through a heck of a storm headed towards Buffalo. Now back home and preparing for a big storm headed our way from Cleveland.



I wish you guys would just keep your snow up there! We don't want it down here! LOL!


----------



## Runningwolf

Well sometimes we get lucky and it goes back out over the lake and then comes back ashore and dumps on Buffalo


----------



## Dugger

Had some folks in and bottled an Australian Shiraz Viogner and a Pacific Quartet and had too much to drink - first time we've had a bottling party in this house and it went well. The companionship, the cheese and crackers and of course the wine was great - now it's midnight, everyone's gone so time to hit the sack .. must be getting old, used to be it started getting into high gear at midnight!!


----------



## xanxer82

At my brother in laws house doing the web radio show.


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready to go and so some wiring at my son's house. Should be a fun couple of hours with him then next weekend we will be doing drywall.


----------



## n2tazmania

Bracing for the next round of snow. They are saying 4-6 inches.... Gotta love livin in the south. But, I have 3 gal of peach and 5 gal of pee that needs bottling. Guess I will be doing that tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker

Lurker said:


> Thanks for all the ideas.


One more trip to the docs for a little (to him) procedure. Then we make plans for Puerto Rico.


----------



## Redtrk

Just got back from the wine making supply store in Cincy. The wife isn't going to be real happy with me.


----------



## Runningwolf

Redtrk said:


> Just got back from the wine making supply store in Cincy. The wife isn't going to be real happy with me.



 ok fess up, we're on your side. What did you get.


----------



## AlFulchino

Dan..whats the story behind the web radio show?


----------



## Brian

redtrk....Yea man come on tell us what you got... haha that way if you don't come back we will know if it was worth it or not.. LOL (wife might take you out )
I just ordered 300 shrink caps from Midwest..


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> ok fess up, we're on your side. What did you get.





Brian said:


> redtrk....Yea man come on tell us what you got... haha that way if you don't come back we will know if it was worth it or not.. LOL (wife might take you out )
> I just ordered 300 shrink caps from Midwest..



I picked up some bottles because I didn't have enough. A bottle washer, a couple more carboys, bunks, airlocks, and a few other things. 
She just left for Huntington, WV for work training so she may not notice when she gets back Thursday. But then again i'm sure she will. 

You all didn't tell me how addicting this is!


----------



## Runningwolf

Redtrk said:


> I picked up some bottles because I didn't have enough. A bottle washer, a couple more carboys, bunks, airlocks, and a few other things.
> She just left for Huntington, WV for work training so she may not notice when she gets back Thursday. But then again i'm sure she will.
> 
> You all didn't tell me how addicting this is!



Just keep add the carboys slowly. Once you hit 10 or 12 they don't even notice new ones. Heck I couldn't even tell you how many I have right now without going down and counting.


----------



## sly22guy

Lol yeah i stopped to pick up some yeast and while i was there grabbed another 5 gal. Had two huge scores in one day! Local store has 100% Blueberry/Pomegranate in 2qt containers 2 for $3.00! Then at the LHBS they had a Vintners Harvest Blackberry for $29.00! (already had one Now i can make a 6 gal batch!) On Wed im gona start a 10 Gal batch of Apfelwein , 6 Gal batch of Blueberry/Pom. , & if there is time ill start the 6 gal batch of blackberry!


----------



## ibglowin

You sir are a bad influence!:> True dat!



Runningwolf said:


> Just keep add the carboys slowly. Once you hit 10 or 12 they don't even notice new ones. Heck I couldn't even tell you how many I have right now without going down and counting.


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> You sir are a bad influence!:> True dat!



Mamma always said be "what you're gonna be, but be good at it". I am good at being bad!::


----------



## xanxer82

Still have the Chianti fermenting away. Will possibly squeeze the raisins and rack it tommorrow night.
I gotta log on here mire. Just been busy.


----------



## jeepingchick

finished a quilt over the weekend andstarted a new one today since i was home with a sick child. Poor girls got strep  she HATES her meds but will be just fine in a day or two...shes a cranky little chit right now though!!! OY!


----------



## GrandpasFootsteps

Apfelwein and VR Reisling in the carboys.
Island Mist in the bucket
Jalapeño in my head
Pee and Raspberry (possibly combined) by wife's instructions

And today I spent a fair amount of time building a ninja dojo out of Legos. He's 6, and he pitches all my yeast for me. He loves that yeast "poops" alcohol and then mom and dad drink it.


----------



## sly22guy

Enjoyed a nice snow day today! Started 2 batches of Apfelwein 1- 8% Abv & 1-10% Abv. Also started a 6.5 Gal batch of Blueberry/Pomegranate from juice. This stuff tastes amazing! Racked My SKeeter Tea & Pee. Sweetened and & sorbate. Plus plowed the driveway!


----------



## marly

started a 6 gal batch of blueberry wine.have 35 lbs more blueberries in freezer would like to make something different.might try a mixture.that blueberry-pomegranate sounds good.


----------



## RedNeckWino

3 wines at 6 gallons each to rack today. Then Ice fishing.


----------



## Sirs

well racked my wild plum and elderberry and cherry/lime pee today. You know wild plum and elderberry make an awesome blend. Wife also tried my noble that is bone dry.


----------



## Brian

Racked my SP again should be able to bottle this weekend. Started my strawberry. Will add yeast tomorrow. The Kiwi came out a little strong so I am starting the Strawberry at 1.070 so when I mix them hopefully they will be about 11% combined.. That would be nice.


----------



## sly22guy

Pitched the yeast in my blueberry pomegranate wine. The 2 batches of apple r cooking right along nicely! Total of 36 gals going right now!


----------



## Redtrk

Right after work we're going to start a Raspberry Chocolate Port.


----------



## WeLoveCab

Testing my plan for an Active Directory redeign that I'm going to pitch in a meeting on Tuesday.... and building my materials list for my wine work bench project tomorrow.


----------



## Redtrk

Redtrk said:


> Right after work we're going to start a Raspberry Chocolate Port.



Well we didn't get this port started last night so we will try to get it sometime today or tomorrow as we have a busy day planned today with some of the 8 grandkids. Taking the 2 year olds twins to a place here called Entertrainment Junction after lunch with them. http://www.entertrainmentjunction.com 
Then we're taking 2 of the granddaughters out to dinner for GREEK food night! BTW they have wine!


----------



## ffemt128

Going to rack the Elderberry Blueberry, the Noble Muscadine and re-rack the apple again so that I can pull out the cinnamon sticks I added 2 weeks ago. I'll stabilize the Elderberry and Muscadine today while racking.

After that depending on the time and the weather, may take our almost 4 y/o sled riding again. We did that Thursday on my lunch hour since I was workign from home and she had a blast. She insisted she wouldn't be scared and she wasn't even that terrified going down the 150ft long hill that is probably close to a 45 degree angle by herself, good thing I was right next to her on the other sled. After the first time we didn't go to the top each time afterwards.


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW Doug no mention of watching the Squeelers playing ball today?????


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> WOW Doug no mention of watching the Squeelers playing ball today?????



Hey can we not talk football! I'm from Cincinnati!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> WOW Doug no mention of watching the Squeelers playing ball today?????



Ya know Dan, I've never been much of a sports enthusiast, even when younger, I always managed to find something better to do than to sit on the couch for 3 hours and watch a sporting event. I'll check it every now and then but can't watch the entire thing. Baseball is even worse. I think the longest I made it through a baseball game was 2 1/2 innings and the only reason I went to that game was to see PNC Park after it opened. Great park, lousy team.


----------



## DavidB

ffemt128 said:


> Ya know Dan, I've never been much of a sports enthusiast, even when younger, I always managed to find something better to do than to sit on the couch for 3 hours and watch a sporting event. I'll check it every now and then but can't watch the entire thing. Baseball is even worse. I think the longest I made it through a baseball game was 2 1/2 innings and the only reason I went to that game was to see PNC Park after it opened. Great park, lousy team.



Me too! Wouldn't give a rats behind for most sporting events. But I could sit here and watch this cheer leader all day long!!! LOL


----------



## Larryh86GT

How about those Bills? I racked my raspberry wine into secondary today.


----------



## DavidB

Racked, stabilized and back sweetened my sweat potato wine. Excellent!!! Racked my scuppernong wine. Also excellent! Cleaned out the fridge and freezer and started a batch of skeeter pee using some green apples, pears, figs, bananas and bronze muscadines that I had put back while waiting to get more fruit. Added 1 container of all natural apple sauce and a half jar of apple butter that was sitting in the fridge and one whole box of golden raisins. All together, I had a large pot full that I let simmer for a couple of hours. Going to get this going with a good ferment and start adding the lemon juice. Should be interesting. Sure smelled good!


----------



## ffemt128

Well today I racked 12 gallons of apple wine, 10 gallons of Red Muscadine, 7 1/2 gallons of Elderberry Blueberry and 6 gallons of Noble Muscadine. I also stabilized the Noble and Elderberry Blueberry. 

When that was all complete I cleaned 4 cases of empties and boxed the other 2 cases that were already cleaned. I'm slowly building a supply of bottles. I'm up to about 18-20 cases cleaned and ready to go other than rinsing and sanitizing at bottle time. I'll probably be picking up another 15-20 cases of empties before the end of then month. I think I have enough green bottles for my red wines that will be bottled in the next 3 months but I don't think I have enough clear bottles for everything yet.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug, and the rest of the folks in the tri state area, All American Containers Wine Bottles sell new bottles for less than $6.00 a case. This is where we're picking up Ice Wine bottles. They have warehouses around the country including the NJ area I believe.

My wife made some sloppy joes for dinner that were lacking something in taste and we couldn't quiet put our finger on it. Then out of the blue I got this crazy idea, "jalapeno wine". Yup that did it. It was awesome!


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, and the rest of the folks in the tri state area, All American Containers Wine Bottles sell new bottles for less than $6.00 a case. This is where we're picking up Ice Wine bottles. They have warehouses around the country including the NJ area I believe.
> 
> My wife made some sloppy joes for dinner that were lacking something in taste and we couldn't quiet put our finger on it. Then out of the blue I got this crazy idea, "jalapeno wine". Yup that did it. It was awesome!



Hey Dan i'm not sure what part of the state you are from but I will be in PA next week and $6 a case bottle are a deal. I will be in Pittsburgh Tues - Thurs is anywhere close?


----------



## Lurker

ffemt128 said:


> Well today I racked 12 gallons of apple wine, 10 gallons of Red Muscadine, 7 1/2 gallons of Elderberry Blueberry and 6 gallons of Noble Muscadine. I also stabilized the Noble and Elderberry Blueberry.
> 
> When that was all complete I cleaned 4 cases of empties and boxed the other 2 cases that were already cleaned. I'm slowly building a supply of bottles. I'm up to about 18-20 cases cleaned and ready to go other than rinsing and sanitizing at bottle time. I'll probably be picking up another 15-20 cases of empties before the end of then month. I think I have enough green bottles for my red wines that will be bottled in the next 3 months but I don't think I have enough clear bottles for everything yet.



What a Braggart


----------



## Runningwolf

Redtrk said:


> Hey Dan i'm not sure what part of the state you are from but I will be in PA next week and $6 a case bottle are a deal. I will be in Pittsburgh Tues - Thurs is anywhere close?



Rick this is you lucky day! They are just South of Pgh and can be picked up tues-thursday. Call ahead for quotes. I inquired about 750ml flints. This is public information so is the contact info;


http://aacwine.com
Call Roberta to order 315-585-6045


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Rick this is you lucky day! They are just South of Pgh and can be picked up tues-thursday. Call ahead for quotes. I inquired about 750ml flints. This is public information so is the contact info;
> 
> 
> http://aacwine.com
> Call Roberta to order 315-585-6045



Thanks! We will be staying at the Comfort Inn in Steubenville. My wife has to train another branch on some computer stuff and I will be hanging out all day looking for something to do. This will work in nicely along with picking up some Yuengling for me and my friends since we can't get it here.


----------



## Runningwolf

I am assuming you mean Steubenville Oh. which is only about 1.5 hours away. Another fun place the guys go to down there is the Strip District to Consumers Produce .They have a lot of wine making supplies from small items to big presses and kegs.


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> I am assuming you mean Steubenville Oh. which is only about 1.5 hours away. Another fun place the guys go to down there is the Strip District to Consumers Produce .They have a lot of wine making supplies from small items to big presses and kegs.



Actually I was going by memory. It's Steubenville Pike in Pittsburgh. 
http://www.comfortinn.com/hotel-pittsburgh-pennsylvania-PA315?sid=8Ea6i.X6Aergycd.13


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok you're near Robinson Town center still 45 minutes away which isn't bad.You'll be close to Steve, Doug and Al.


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Ok you're near Robinson Town center still 45 minutes away which isn't bad.You'll be close to Steve, Doug and Al.



Great I can go drink their wine!


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> Actually I was going by memory. It's Steubenville Pike in Pittsburgh.
> http://www.comfortinn.com/hotel-pittsburgh-pennsylvania-PA315?sid=8Ea6i.X6Aergycd.13



If you're staying at the comfort in, you are about 5 minutes from my house. Shoot me a PM and I'll give you my number. If this is where I think it is it is on top of the hill above Kings Family Rest. I'm right down the road.


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> Great I can go drink their wine!



You're welcome to stop down for a glass or 2, it's always fun meeting people from the forum.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Rick this is you lucky day! They are just South of Pgh and can be picked up tues-thursday. Call ahead for quotes. I inquired about 750ml flints. This is public information so is the contact info;
> 
> 
> http://aacwine.com
> Call Roberta to order 315-585-6045



Do you know where they are located Dan? This is a heck of a deal.

Looking at their site they are in Belle Vernon. Looks to be about a 45 minute ride for me.


----------



## Redtrk

ffemt128 said:


> If you're staying at the comfort in, you are about 5 minutes from my house. Shoot me a PM and I'll give you my number. If this is where I think it is it is on top of the hill above Kings Family Rest. I'm right down the road.





ffemt128 said:


> You're welcome to stop down for a glass or 2, it's always fun meeting people from the forum.



I might take you up on that! On my motorcycle forum we call it RTE, (ride to eat) and we meet up somewhere on our motorcycles and just like it sounds ride to eat. We usually pick something really good and far away so we get a nice long ride in. I'm not sure what you would call it on a wine making forum.


----------



## Redtrk

ffemt128 said:


> Do you know where they are located Dan? This is a heck of a deal.
> 
> Looking at their site they are in Belle Vernon.



If they have an address on their website I can load in in my GPS.


----------



## Julie

Whoa, Redtrk, 

You are going to be in the Pittsburgh area next week? Are you going to have a vehicle during the day? I can cut out at lunch time and meet up in Cranberry, Steve & Doug what do you say about this? Dan you can come down again, actually I can take a half a day off. Ok Redtrk are you interested in meeting up for a lunch sometime next week? 

Alright I know I get excited when it comes to meeting in person more members on here.


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> If they have an address on their website I can load in in my GPS.



216 Finley Road Belle Vernon, PA 15012


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Whoa, Redtrk,
> 
> You are going to be in the Pittsburgh area next week? Are you going to have a vehicle during the day? I can cut out at lunch time and meet up in Cranberry, Steve & Doug what do you say about this? Dan you can come down again, actually I can take a half a day off. Ok Redtrk are you interested in meeting up for a lunch sometime next week?
> 
> Alright I know I get excited when it comes to meeting in person more members on here.



Let me know the day. I'm good for taking a half day to have lunch with friends.


----------



## Redtrk

Julie said:


> Whoa, Redtrk,
> 
> You are going to be in the Pittsburgh area next week? Are you going to have a vehicle during the day? I can cut out at lunch time and meet up in Cranberry, Steve & Doug what do you say about this? Dan you can come down again, actually I can take a half a day off. Ok Redtrk are you interested in meeting up for a lunch sometime next week?
> 
> Alright I know I get excited when it comes to meeting in person more members on here.



My wife has to go to http://www.nccrs.com/Pittsburgh.html to train their branch and I am going along for some time off and away from home so I will be looking for something to do. I thought about checking out some of the local motorcycle shops and wine/beer supply stores there. We're staying at http://www.comfortinn.com/hotel-pittsburgh-pennsylvania-PA315?sid=8Ea6i.X6Aergycd.13 and we get there about noon on Tuesday and she goes to work. I have that afternoon, all day Wednesday, then we leave about noon on Thursday so yes I would be up for lunch and as many wine making pointers and suggestions anyone wants to throw at me.


----------



## Redtrk

ffemt128 said:


> Let me know the day. I'm good for taking a half day to have lunch with friends.



Since you and Julie know the area find something close for both of you on Wednesday and I will meet you two and anyone else there. Maybe neither of you would have to miss work that way.


----------



## Runningwolf

Redtrk said:


> Since you ans Julie know the area find something close for both of you on Wednesday and I will meet you two and anyone else there. Maybe neither of you would have to miss work that way.



Wednesday is the day that would work for me. Maybe meet in Cranberry again. Of course this is all weather dependant.


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> Since you and Julie know the area find something close for both of you on Wednesday and I will meet you two and anyone else there. Maybe neither of you would have to miss work that way.





Runningwolf said:


> Wednesday is the day that would work for me. Maybe meet in Cranberry again. Of course this is all weather dependant.



Julie and I live an 45 min to an hour away from each other and Dan is 2 hours from me and an hour from Julie. Crtanberry is about 1/2 hour from where you will be staying.


----------



## Brian

Went to another beginning wine making class at Mr Steve's in York which is good because he always gives samples. So even though I don't learn much there anymore (thanks to you guys) I like the samples... 

I pitched the yeast in my strawberry last night and it is just roaring away.. NICE!

Bought and peeled two bags of oranges today for my next adventure.. Orange wine...

(while sitting for 3 hours and watching the Steelers game)  hahaha 

By the way Dan I appreciate the change in my avatar.. I just couldn't figure out how to make it dance like yours did... hahaha


----------



## Runningwolf

HA HA I noticed that. Orange wine sounds really good. I can't wait to hear the results! That was one heck of a game. I wonder if the Ravens knew we were just teasing them during the first half.


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> HA HA I noticed that. Orange wine sounds really good. I can't wait to hear the results! That was one heck of a game. I wonder if the Ravens knew we were just teasing them during the first half.



I refer you back to post #3935.  lol!!!!


----------



## Brian

Yes it was an awesome game.. I wasn't so happy at half time though... Redtrk... I'm sorry... haha I got the orange wine recipe from our locals webpage. It sounds really good and refreshing like SP so I thought I would give it a try.. They had oranges on sale at Giant today also.. haha


----------



## Redtrk

Been up since 5:30 removing labels from 2 cases of bottles. That little steamer of ours really does the trick! However there are a few with some kind of glue that it won't take off but for the most part it makes it quick.


----------



## Julie

Ok how about Primanti Bros in Cranberry on Wednesday?


----------



## Redtrk

Julie said:


> Ok how about Primanti Bros in Cranberry on Wednesday?



How far is Cranberry from Pittsburgh?


----------



## Redtrk

Julie said:


> Ok how about Primanti Bros in Cranberry on Wednesday?





Redtrk said:


> How far is Cranberry from Pittsburgh?



Nevermind I found it. I looked up Cranberry Pa and it was north of I-80. I was thinking YIKES, that's a haul.

You meant this one? I can be there just give me a time. 

Cranberry Twp.
200 Executive Drive
Cranberry, PA 16066


----------



## Julie

Redtrk said:


> Nevermind I found it. I looked up Cranberry Pa and it was north of I-80. I was thinking YIKES, that's a haul.
> 
> You meant this one? I can be there just give me a time.
> 
> Cranberry Twp.
> 200 Executive Drive
> Cranberry, PA 16066



Yes that one but is should be Cranberry Twp not Cranberry cuz Cranberry is a farther up north. You should only be about 25 - 30 minutes away.


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> Nevermind I found it. I looked up Cranberry Pa and it was north of I-80. I was thinking YIKES, that's a haul.
> 
> You meant this one? I can be there just give me a time.
> 
> Cranberry Twp.
> 200 Executive Drive
> Cranberry, PA 16066





Julie said:


> Yes that one but is should be Cranberry Twp not Cranberry cuz Cranberry is a farther up north. You should only be about 25 - 30 minutes away.



Give me a time and I'll be there. If your wife needs the car, let me know and I can probably swing by and pick you up. Don't have much in the way of "ready" wine but once we get a count I'll pull a couple bottles for "distribution". if Dan is coming I'll make sure I clean up his Ice Wine bottle so that I can return it for a refill. Just kidding Dan, I'll bring the bottle though. 

Tuesday night I have fire practice, teaching a CPR class, but Wednesday night is open also if you want to stop over for a glass of wine.


----------



## Redtrk

ffemt128 said:


> Give me a time and I'll be there. If your wife needs the car, let me know and I can probably swing by and pick you up. Don't have much in the way of "ready" wine but once we get a count I'll pull a couple bottles for "distribution". if Dan is coming I'll make sure I clean up his Ice Wine bottle so that I can return it for a refill. Just kidding Dan, I'll bring the bottle though.
> 
> Tuesday night I have fire practice, teaching a CPR class, but Wednesday night is open also if you want to stop over for a glass of wine.



Thanks for the offer for Wed evening but the boss, (Vicki) just told me that we are having dinner with some of the people from her Pittsburgh branch that night. 

As for "bottles for distribution" i'm sorry but my first wine it still in clearing and my second is in the primary so I have nothing to share yet.  

But I'm looking forward to Wednesday lunch.


----------



## ffemt128

Racked all my 30 gallons of wine. Whites are still dropping crystals as was the Ruby Cabernet. All are crystal clear at 4 months. I'll probably still filter the whites prior to bottling in April.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Racked to fine my 2 versions of Candy Cane wine. Some of the red faded from the one as it's now pinkish. I'll give it a few weeks and sample after clearing.

Any thoughts on how far to back sweeten?


----------



## Sirs

well bottled 6 gallon of some noble muscadine it's in the 18% neighborhood give or take a few abv's probly give lol had a glass left over I have to drink dang hate not being able to put it in a bottle but thats how things go


----------



## DavidB

Sirs said:


> well bottled 6 gallon of some noble muscadine it's in the 18% neighborhood give or take a few abv's probly give lol had a glass left over I have to drink dang hate not being able to put it in a bottle but thats how things go



Eddie....I feel your pain! LOL Dang shame to have to drink that last left over! LOL


----------



## djrockinsteve

Just finishing sweetening 5 gallons of Strawberry Peach wine. Brought it back to 1.010

I'll bottle in a few weeks then dispurse to the family. It's very good now.


----------



## Tom

Just got back from my Wine Club Meeting.
We had a guest. It was *Lurker *from here


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Just got back from my Wine Club Meeting.
> We had a guest. It was *Lurker *from here



Well that is not a guest, that is a surpised visitor! Lurker, I'm hoping that you walked away with some of Tom's wines! 

And Tom how close are you to McGuire Air Force Base?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Just got back from my Wine Club Meeting.
> We had a guest. It was *Lurker *from here



Glad to hear he is up and about again!


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> Well that is not a guest, that is a surpised visitor! Lurker, I'm hoping that you walked away with some of Tom's wines!
> 
> And Tom how close are you to McGuire Air Force Base?


I'm about 30 min away from the Base
He tasted quite a few. was also showed how to make cellos


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> I'm about 30 min away from the Base
> He tasted quite a few. was also showed how to make cellos



Holy crap, Tom, my daughter's boyfriend is a civilian but works for the Air Force and there is a good chance that he will be taking a job at that base and my daughter will be moving there as well. Looks like we just might be meeting up with you.


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> Holy crap, Tom, my daughter's boyfriend is a civilian but works for the Air Force and there is a good chance that he will be taking a job at that base and my daughter will be moving there as well. Looks like we just might be meeting up with you.



Where will they be living. Will they live on or off base


----------



## Julie

Off base and he is still waiting to see if he gets the job, it is looking good but no confirmation as of yet. I woud say they would like to live anywhere from 15 to 30 minutes from the base.


----------



## jeepingchick

Sick...so sick...and whiny and pouty... BAH!!!!


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> Sick...so sick...and whiny and pouty... BAH!!!!



AND not a ghost,


----------



## jeepingchick

LMAO ya ya ya... **pouts**


----------



## gird123

Today i bottled my strawberry banana skeeter pee, started a Vino Italiano 4 Week Wine Kit, Cabernet Sauvignon, and a cellar craft old vine zine sterling. very excited.


----------



## Larryh86GT

A frosty run this morning. 2 degrees here. Brrrrr.n


----------



## Tom

I have that 4 letter word today... W O R K


----------



## Redtrk

Tom said:


> I have that 4 letter word today... W O R K



It's a short work week for me today. Just TODAY!


----------



## Brian

I'm with you Tom.. Wish I was home like some people and stirring my Strawberry wine. I need to pick up a large mesh bag for my Orange wine today so I at least get to go wander through the LHBS during lunch! Ye Haw!!


----------



## ffemt128

I'm home today, probably going to take my 3 y/o and go have lunch with my wine. I was planning on sled riding with my daughter but I think 13 degrees is a bit cold for her to be out for any length of time. I'm sure she would say otherwise.


----------



## lloyd

Stuck in the muD. We are having a January thaw. It will be hard to get to the Hay Barns today.


----------



## Runningwolf

LLoyd, Im not sure what to say about that but I think the snow might be better than mud.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ya Hoo my corks came in and I can start bottling again!


----------



## djrockinsteve

The background looks like a S&M rack.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> The background looks like a S&M rack.



Sweet and mellow??


----------



## Larryh86GT

djrockinsteve said:


> The background looks like a S&M rack.



Because of the corks?


----------



## ffemt128

How many corks did you order there Mr Wolfe. Didn't you order 1000, last fall?


----------



## Runningwolf

Last year I ordered a 1000. Same as this year.


----------



## DavidB

Got 12 gallons of muscadine bottled today. Got 12 more gallons ready but no bottles. Going to have to either find a new source for screw top bottles or start using corks. Just for fun, what should I expect to pay for a bag of 1000 corks like that Dan?


----------



## Runningwolf

It varies greatly depending on what and where you buy. For Straight Corks - Agglomerate, #9 X 1.75 you can get them from Fine Vine Wines for about .16 a piece. The savings vs. buying buy the hundreds is only a few cents a piece. I buy this quanity due to mine being branded I have to.


----------



## DavidB

Runningwolf said:


> It varies greatly depending on what and where you buy. For Straight Corks - Agglomerate, #9 X 1.75 you can get them from Fine Vine Wines for about .16 a piece. The savings vs. buying buy the hundreds is only a few cents a piece. I buy this quanity due to mine being branded I have to.



Thanks Dan! My next question was going to be what kind - type you would recommended. But in true mind reading style you covered that already. www.grapestompers.com has that cork for .14 each. Guess I've got to go ahead and bite the bullet. Already talking up the need for a floor corker to the wife. Got approval too as an early fathers day gift. Have been thinking about the Red Portuguese floor corker for $70 bucks. Anyone have any thoughts on that one?


----------



## Sirs

David your a stout boy just a hand corker they're real easy to use j/k go for the floor model if you can


----------



## Tom

DavidB said:


> Thanks Dan! My next question was going to be what kind - type you would recommended. But in true mind reading style you covered that already. www.grapestompers.com has that cork for .14 each. Guess I've got to go ahead and bite the bullet. Already talking up the need for a floor corker to the wife. Got approval too as an early fathers day gift. Have been thinking about the Red Portuguese floor corker for $70 bucks. Anyone have any thoughts on that one?



The Port and Italian ones will work. Do a search here on floor corkers as both will work The Italian will do more thats all


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave take a look around and be sure to check out our sponsors for pricing. No matter where you buy, get everything at one place and get every little thing you can think of. In reality you'll find the shipping will go up very little as you add items on, but see what it is if you buy them by themselves.


----------



## lloyd

nice work bench!


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks, my wife and I made that just for wine making.


----------



## lloyd

there is a peddler in town (17 miles to town) who is selling oranges 8lbs for $6.00 I'm thinking about getting about 80 lbs for some orange wine. but I've heard it's hard to make. How many pounds would I need for 6 gallons?


----------



## Brian

LLoyd, I have not made orange wine but as stated I did do all the pre work and will be putting it together in the next few days. I did post the recipe in the fruit wine section if you want to look at it. It calls for 40-50 oranges for 5 gallons but I am doing 30 oranges and 2 large cans of frozen orange juice. Then if it needs a little sweetning I will use some orange juice to do that. I am hoping that it has a good orange flavor. We will see..


----------



## lloyd

Thanks Brian, I printed the recipe.


----------



## Boyd

Recovering from a hernia operation yesterday. Boy that was fun. Dr. said there would be pain and he didn't lie.

For something to do I started a gallon of appricot/mint wine from dried apricots (48 oz) from Sams Club and Mint I had frozen last summer.

Total cost about $9.00 including apricots and chemicals.

Tastes nice so far, will have to see how it works out.

Sams also has dried blueberries. I'll have to try that next.


----------



## xanxer82

Today I stayed home from work due to the ice and snow. So I got some wine stuff done.
Racked my 1 gallon of concord wine from frsh grapes. It has a wonderful aroma. It may need a touch of sweetness added. Not sure yet.
Racked my 3 gallons of cabernet sauvignon from the midwest pail I bought. Also racked and stabilizied the chianti kit.
Thinking about getting some vines/cuttings. So If anyone is doing some pruning in the near future and wants to send me some sticks rto grow, I'd appreciate it and pay shipping costs. Could probably put about 5-10 vines in this year.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Just finished putting together a batch of Edwort's Apfelwein.
Walmart had gallons of apple juice for the price of 96 oz. (just over 2 dollars a bottle).


----------



## DavidB

Did the nasty four letter word thing today. Work! Got home and added the last bottle of lemon juice and nutrient to my apple skeeter pee. Opened and unwrapped 10 boxes of candy canes for this weekends adventure. Good to know that if my current job doesn't work out, I can always get a job opening candy canes. Got it down to a real science now. Dang my fingers hurt!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Today's pickings - my favorite 4L bottle - Free


----------



## Daisy317

I am sick with what feels like the plague... so much sinus pressure


----------



## Runningwolf

Quick remedy, no fooling...jalapeno wine


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Quick remedy, no fooling...jalapeno wine



I second that


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> I second that





Julie, love the Avatar.....


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie oh my!!!! I thought you would have changed when you went home!


----------



## Julie

runningwolf said:


> julie oh my!!!! I thought you would have changed when you went home!



roflmao, put it back right now or i'm coming up there an slapping the sh!t out of you!


----------



## xanxer82

Julie said:


> roflmao, put it back right now or i'm coming up there an slapping the sh!t out of you!



with your whips uh oh... get him julie


----------



## Runningwolf

When Julie says your voted off the Island, she ain't a kiddin


----------



## xanxer82

Ah you guys.. We gotta have another get together this summer.


----------



## Runningwolf

we might, IF you obey!!


----------



## Tom

Julie,
Is YOUR avatar your WORK ID picture ???


----------



## xanxer82

Maybe a Meetup in Milton Delaware at Dogfishhead Brewery..... hmm a guided group tour could be fun.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> roflmao, put it back right now or i'm coming up there an slapping the sh!t out of you!



Promises like that may gain you entry into his wine cellar.


----------



## Julie

Xanier, Runningwolf is thinking about having a get together at his place, we will let know the date.


----------



## xanxer82

LOL OK you gotta change that avatar or Kat will get ideas!


----------



## DavidB

Julie said:


> I second that



DAMN! Oh my gosh - I want to obey, I want to oooooooobbbbbbbeeeeeeey!!!!!


----------



## Brian

We might just all come to west PA for that meeting cause we don't want to piss Julie off.... or do weeeeee???? hehehe


----------



## DavidB

Sticks and stones may break my bones but whips and chains excite me! LOL

ROFLAMO

I just showed this to my wife.. She said, what kind of web page are you looking at? LOL!!!!! OH MY GOSH! Thanks for the laugh. I need that today


----------



## Tom

xanxer82 said:


> Maybe a Meetup in Milton Delaware at Dogfishhead Brewery..... hmm a guided group tour could be fun.



My Home Brew Club here in NJ are talking about going there (DogFishHead Brewery and Pub).
We plan on getting a yellow limo for the round trip


----------



## Wade E

Wow Julie!!!!! You go girl!!! I think Ive been a bad bad boy though!!!


----------



## xanxer82

Tom said:


> My Home Brew Club here in NJ are talking about going there (DogFishHead Brewery and Pub).
> We plan on getting a yellow limo for the round trip



My father in law lives in Milton.


----------



## Redtrk

Heading toward home today and driving into a snow storm. n We're thinking about just stopping in Columbus for the rest of the day and night. We have a son who lives there and there's nothing like dropping in unannounced on the kids.


----------



## Julie

Redtrk said:


> Heading toward home today and driving into a snow storm. n We're thinking about just stopping in Columbus for the rest of the day and night. We have a son who lives there and there's nothing like dropping in unannounced on the kids.



LOL, I love it! Have a safe trip


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> Heading toward home today and driving into a snow storm. n We're thinking about just stopping in Columbus for the rest of the day and night. We have a son who lives there and there's nothing like dropping in unannounced on the kids.



Drive safely and enjoy the visit with your son.


----------



## Redtrk

Julie said:


> LOL, I love it! Have a safe trip





ffemt128 said:


> Drive safely and enjoy the visit with your son.



Thank you! We made it to Columbus and we hear that the roads are pretty much trashed from here to home. 
Alex, (our son) doesn't really have any extra room at his place so we settled on a Comfort Inn, (which is actually better than a 22 year old college students place) for the night. We will meet up with him and his G/F later tonight. 
Now the way this usually goes it we take them out to dinner then Mom usually takes him grocery shopping and spends a couple hundred and we leave.  
Then we don't hear from again for another month or two. They never grow up!


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> Thank you! We made it to Columbus and we hear that the roads are pretty much trashed from here to home.
> Alex, (our son) doesn't really have any extra room at his place so we settled on a Comfort Inn, (which is actually better than a 22 year old college students place) for the night. We will meet up with him and his G/F later tonight.
> Now the way this usually goes it we take them out to dinner then Mom usually takes him grocery shopping and spends a couple hundred and we leave.
> Then we don't hear from again for another month or two. They never grow up!



Not to mention he'll probably drink some of your stash......


----------



## jeepingchick

xanxer82 said:


> Maybe a Meetup in Milton Delaware at Dogfishhead Brewery..... hmm a guided group tour could be fun.



oh hey I can make THAT one!!!! YES YES YES!


----------



## jeepingchick

***Crawls our from under rock ***

oh man I have been so freaking ill!!! I started with this Vile Virus on sat afternoon.... Im JUST NOW feeling better today... I could not keep a thing down! and I had to work anyways cuz the other secretary is sunning herelf on the deck of a freaking boat in the Bahamas.... I wish her much fun.... 

anyways Im catching up on housework cuz for some reason mens arms are broken as soon as housework is mentioned , specially if I can not do it 

*sigh*


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> anyways Im catching up on housework cuz for some reason mens arms are broken as soon as housework is mentioned , specially if I can not do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW I wish my wife was as understanding as you. You go girl! Don't forget the corners.


----------



## DavidB

Runningwolf said:


> WOW I wish my wife was as understanding as you. You go girl! Don't forget the corners.



Dan you are crazy!!! LOL


----------



## jeepingchick

***SMACKS Dan with duster n send him to the corner!!! ***

and..... How the HE!! DID U GET THAT PIC OF ME!!!!!


----------



## sly22guy

xanxer82
"Thinking about getting some vines/cuttings. So If anyone is doing some pruning in the near future and wants to send me some sticks rto grow, I'd appreciate it and pay shipping costs. Could probably put about 5-10 vines in this year."

Won't be doing any pruning this winter (vines are only 1-2 yrs old) But this spring im planning on running a couple shoots to the ground to root so i might have some extra. These will be from my Traminette Vine's not sure if any of the other vines i have i can start plants off of or not.


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> ***SMACKS Dan with duster n send him to the corner!!! ***
> 
> and..... How the HE!! DID U GET THAT PIC OF ME!!!!!



Come on Nikki you don't want me to say anything. I cropped the pole out of it.


----------



## xanxer82

sly22guy said:


> xanxer82
> "Thinking about getting some vines/cuttings. So If anyone is doing some pruning in the near future and wants to send me some sticks rto grow, I'd appreciate it and pay shipping costs. Could probably put about 5-10 vines in this year."
> 
> Won't be doing any pruning this winter (vines are only 1-2 yrs old) But this spring im planning on running a couple shoots to the ground to root so i might have some extra. These will be from my Traminette Vine's not sure if any of the other vines i have i can start plants off of or not.



March or later is the near future for me haha. We're still frozen here and more snow on the way tonight.n
Thanks for the offer. I'll be looking forward to it.


----------



## xanxer82

The only wine realted thing I did today was top up the chianti.


----------



## jeepingchick

Runningwolf said:


> Come on Nikki you don't want me to say anything. I cropped the pole out of it.



hmmmmm that only narrows it down a bit LMAO!!  

(dork)

anyways, i got a few loads of laundry done, and i made dinner for thefirst time in a week... fam got edamame, chops and rice... i did a veggie fried rice for myself. turned out really good and alot lighter on my poor tummy than chops!


----------



## Sirs

ok I missed it what was everyone going on about Julie?? Oh and David if you go up to one of the gatherings you gotta stop by and get us


----------



## Julie

Sirs said:


> ok I missed it what was everyone going on about Julie?? Oh and David if you go up to one of the gatherings you gotta stop by and get us



Oh nothing Eddie, Dan was trying to tell everyone that I liked whips, that's all


----------



## DavidB

Sirs said:


> ok I missed it what was everyone going on about Julie?? Oh and David if you go up to one of the gatherings you gotta stop by and get us



Eddie, as much as I would like to make that trip, I don't see it happening. But if I did, you would be going with me. 

How did your operation go today? Do you still have a leg?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie said:


> Oh nothing Eddie, Dan was trying to tell everyone that I liked whips, that's all



Sticks and Stones may break my bones but whips and chains excite me.


----------



## Sirs

yep still got all my legs lost a good screw but I got it. Oh Julie why are you worried about whips? I got whips in fact I got all kinds of them and crops, they come in handy you can use them for all kinds of stuff...................


----------



## Julie

Sirs said:


> yep still got all my legs lost a good screw but I got it. Oh Julie why are you worried about whips? I got whips in fact I got all kinds of them and crops, they come in handy you can use them for all kinds of stuff...................



, Eddie you are just not going to let this go until you know what went on. A handful of us got together for a luncheon yesterday afternoon. During the luncheon Dan makes a comment about changing avators and I look at him and say "You changed my avatar!!!!?" So, Steve who is claiming innocent's and Dan decided to change my Avatar to a woman with whips. LOL, as you can tell by the reads it was well received.


----------



## Runningwolf




----------



## djrockinsteve

Eddie, here's a picture from my iPhone from yesterday at the luncheon.







Julie's the one on the right.


----------



## JordanPond

*So Geeked*

First, all you PA'ers are having way too much fun. Whips? 

Second, I'm soooo geeked. I transfered my WineXpert WV German Mueller Thurgau to a clean carboy prepare for bottling. Of course, being some what impatient I had to have glass or two. It was great. It didn't have any of the gassy sensation that my first batch wine had. I must be learning something.


----------



## Julie

Jean Day


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Jean Day



Who's Jean?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Yeah it's jean day today. Great for shoveling this snow. Went out for a ride already. Whoo Hooo


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> Jean Day



This is "What R you doing today" NOT What R you wearing today...
Who's jean?


----------



## ffemt128

Taking a half day from work and leaving at 10:30 so I can pick up my 3 y/o and go sled riding. I told her we would go today and I want to go before the park gets to crowded. 2 more hours to go...

Oh Julie, we get to wear jeans everyday. It's actually scary what people get away with wearing in a business casual environment...


----------



## Redtrk

Making the rest of the trip home so we can see the dogs, check the batch in the primary, and see how the Zin is clearing.


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> This is "What R you doing today" NOT What R you wearing today...
> Who's jean?



I don't care what you say, snow day so that means I wear jeans to work


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

ffemt128 said:


> Taking a half day from work and leaving at 10:30 so I can pick up my 3 y/o and go sled riding. I told her we would go today and I want to go before the park gets to crowded. 2 more hours to go...
> 
> Oh Julie, we get to wear jeans everyday. It's actually scary what people get away with wearing in a business casual environment...



I'm taking a half a day, as well, to go to my 3yo's (as of today) birthday party at his pre-school.


----------



## Runningwolf

I am taking half a day as well, to clean out my driveway and the other half to warm up.


----------



## sly22guy

Lol! Yeah i had a mess to clean up this am too! Got the driveway plowed and then couldn't get the tractor back up it cause it froze up again. Salted it now its good to go! Working till 3 then off to the Pocono's for a wedding and some R&R! Just finished up on adding Quick Books Pro to my Business computer, (hopefully it will save me time with my book keeping and give me more free time to make wine!) But so far it has been costing me extra time! After its all setup and the bugs worked out im sure it will be worth it!


----------



## ffemt128

UglyBhamGuy said:


> I'm taking a half a day, as well, to go to my 3yo's (as of today) birthday party at his pre-school.



Well Happy Birthday to him. They are great at this age. 

After an hour and 20 minutes of sled riding we called it quits. Dad's knees cant handle walking up and down that hill that many times.


----------



## Lurker

Racked and filtered a chianti and a malbec. Both coming along nicely. Vinmetrica SO2 tester came in handy, the malbec was at 6ppm so I added 1/4 tsp of K Meta. I'll test the chianti tomro.


----------



## Sirs

ffemt128 said:


> Well Happy Birthday to him. They are great at this age.
> 
> After an hour and 20 minutes of sled riding we called it quits. Dad's knees cant handle walking up and down that hill that many times.



speaking of knees my right knee is now about twice the size it should be. I got to take off all the bandage today....I put my 3 little bandaids back on as a new dressing it looks sooooooo nasty the knee not the bandaids lol


----------



## Redtrk

Currently freezing my "grapes" off. We woke to -11.9 here this morning. Coffee, by the fireplace is in order then off to pick up a half barrel of MGD64 before I start my Skittle wine. 
I also need to check the Raz-chocolate port to see how the fermenting is going.


----------



## RedNeckWino

pitching yeast to the strawberry chocolate, clean up construction at the church, and fix my brother's truck (its a dodge).


----------



## Runningwolf

Anyone needing help carrying those carboys outside?

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FGZvFZdVbk[/ame]


----------



## Flem

Celebrating my "little girls" birthday!


----------



## Redtrk

Uh oh! I found a new supply store in Dayton, Oh. $35 to get out the door but I "needed" some things.  
They have a winemaking group that meets there the 3rd Wed of every month to trade recipes and wine. + they have free classes on Thursday nights on beer making. I likey!


----------



## xanxer82

16 Degrees F today. Not too much going on today.


----------



## Runningwolf

6* outside, no wind and the sun is shining on the frost of the trees and snow is glistening. It was a perfect day for snow shoeing.


----------



## lloyd

I Squeezed my 40 lbs of oranges today with my Quisinart juicer It worked fairly well but I think it was really a little to much for the machine. because it was making some grinding sounds by the end. you would think that it could run more than 2.5 gallons of juice before it starts to fail. I got about 1/2 gal for every 22 oranges I processed. I was hoping for more. So what would be a good Fruit to mix with orange to bring it up to 6 gallons? I have apple juice from last year but am not sure that would be a good ??


----------



## Tom

Try Kiwi or Strawberry


----------



## RedNeckWino

Heading off to work soon, but just punched the cap or strawberry chocolate. Life is good. 3* outside=no ice fishing today.....


----------



## Mcamnl

Getting the family ready for church. -8 this morning. Brrrr.


----------



## ffemt128

Might head out and look for a new TV to replace my 15 Y/O one. Think it's finally time to get a flat panel.


----------



## Flem

Anxiously awaiting my next (2nd) kit. Last week's storm really screwed things up.


----------



## ibglowin

Going to be some serious football watching this afternoon!

Looks like pulled pork BBQ and I am going to pop the cork on my first full bottle of MM Renaissance Rio Grande Rojo


----------



## gird123

"Might head out and look for a new TV to replace my 15 Y/O one. Think it's finally time to get a flat panel."

My 1985 tv just died. Best Buy has an open box isle that has tvs for close to half the price of the same one still in the box. The Best Buy in Carson city, nv was really easy to deal with. You can still get the 1 year manufacture warranty by registering or you can buy the 2 year warranty for 39.99. 

I bought a 32" at Walmart for 300 brought it home and the sound from the inputs did not work. Then I bought a 300 dollar one at Best Buy still in the box and it would not turn on. Almost gave up on tv. Went back to Best Buy and they suggested a Samsung in the open box(return) isle for 330 regularly around 600. It works great.


----------



## BigBend

Go Pack Go. Green Bays Packers all the way......


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Sitting at Moundville. This place is beautiful.
Bout to eat chili.


----------



## xanxer82

Visited four local vineyards with Kat and my friend Jenna. It was a blast.


----------



## ffemt128

Well we picked up a 40" Samsung for the living room since it was the largest I could fit in the entertainment center. We also grabbed a 37" Dynex for the bedroom. Time to get rid of the old ones on Tuesday now. Yeah,.


----------



## jtstar

I just brought a 32 inch JVC for fifty dollars off buy sell trade yesterday and it work great


----------



## Tom

Just got back from working the Philly Home Show.

Eating and drinking now and trying to stay warm (20* outside).


----------



## millwright01

Came home from out of town meetings to another 4" snow. That put me over the edge. Booked 2 tickets to Cancun and racked my WE Chilean Merlot to secondary to get ready for next weeks trip. Mexico here we come!!


----------



## Larryh86GT

millwright01 said:


> Came home from out of town meetings to another 4" snow. That put me over the edge. Booked 2 tickets to Cancun and racked my WE Chilean Merlot to secondary to get ready for next weeks trip. Mexico here we come!!



Hola. Where in sunny Mexico are you heading to?


----------



## DavidB

After many failed attempts, we finally caught a small female dachshund that showed up running loose in my neighborhood over two months ago. It's been living in the woods behind my apartment and we have been trying to catch her. Finally got her to come into a cage tonight. Can't believe this little thing has survived all the snow, ice and cold we've had recently. You could almost see the relief she had on her face when she realized I wasn't trying to hurt her and was going to bring her into the warm with food /water. Wish she hadn't run from me two months ago. She would have already been fat by now. 

Now we hope to find out who lost her if we can and get her back home.


----------



## ibglowin

Sounded like Cancun. We want pics or it never happened!



Larryh86GT said:


> Hola. Where in sunny Mexico are you heading to?


----------



## sly22guy

Racked my Blueberry/Pomegranate to secondary, Bottled my Skeeter Pee & Enjoyed watching my Steelers kick some Jets!!!


----------



## jeepingchick

ITS -1* OUT!!! O.M.G.!!!! ok I'm quitting winter...I'm so over it!!! 


get to go to work today, at least its heated right LOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## Julie

I hear ya, -6* here


----------



## Tom

Same here its 5°


----------



## Redtrk

We had those temps Friday night. Back up to a balmy 19 here this morning. 
Also back to work since being off for 6 days.


----------



## Larryh86GT

-6 here this morning. It was not a fun run to start the day.


----------



## grapeman

-22 here. We are better than other spots. Saranac Lake less than an hour away is -40 degrees with colder areas surrounding it. The high today might break 0.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Isn't that getting near a vine killing temperature Richard?


----------



## Brian

grapeman said:


> -22 here. We are better than other spots. Saranac Lake less than an hour away is -40 degrees with colder areas surrounding it. The high today might break 0.



Yep Garapeman that is why I don't live in Bolton anymore to darn cold. Of course it is -2 here this morning so I wasn't to smart... hahaha


----------



## Runningwolf

Hit -14.6 here


----------



## Sirs

and to think I was gonna gripe about it getting into the teens LOL not really I've always loved cold weather up till I busted up my leg now it kills me


----------



## Redtrk

Celebrating tonight!  The oldest son got his acceptance letter today from the University of Cincinnati College of Pharmacy.


----------



## Runningwolf

Awesome! Congratulations


----------



## Brian

Good deal Rick.. Congratulations.


----------



## ffemt128

I'll add my congratulations in there also. 

Right now I'm making seasoned pork chops (lemon pepper and herb), wild rice and steamed culiflower (sp). Looking forward to dinner.


----------



## Redtrk

Thanks everyone. He's worked very hard to get to this point.


----------



## Flem

Impressive. Congratulations to both of you.
Mike


----------



## millwright01

Larryh86GT said:


> Hola. Where in sunny Mexico are you heading to?



Cancun. Spend a week.


----------



## Julie

Redtrk said:


> Celebrating tonight!  The oldest son got his acceptance letter today from the University of Cincinnati College of Pharmacy.



congrats, that is really great.


----------



## grapeman

Larryh86GT said:


> Isn't that getting near a vine killing temperature Richard?


 
That depends on the vine variety- I will lose some, but have been growing more cold hardy varieties so it won't be too bad. Some of the vines are good to the mid minus thirties.


----------



## Larryh86GT

millwright01 said:


> Cancun. Spend a week.



Nice. Have a great time.


----------



## Karka

Racked some cider to secondaries at 1.005. Started at 1.073 Got a gallon and a half to this stage in 5 days.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Put together some welch's raspberry frozen concentrate wine, to have a slurry for Skeeter Pee.
Only a gallon. but i used 3 cans.
Sugar to 1.090.
Saved a can to "f-pack".


----------



## DavidB

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Put together some welch's raspberry frozen concentrate wine, to have a slurry for Skeeter Pee.
> Only a gallon. but i used 3 cans.
> Sugar to 1.090.
> Saved a can to "f-pack".



Let us know how this does. I've been wanting to do the same thing but I want to add some granny smith apples in with the Raspberry Welches. That's just got to be good!!!


----------



## Lurker

Sirs said:


> and to think I was gonna gripe about it getting into the teens LOL not really I've always loved cold weather up till I busted up my leg now it kills me


Greaaat. Congrats.


----------



## Sirs

huh?......


----------



## jtstar

Lurker said:


> Greaaat. Congrats.



Lurker you got Sir and myself confused we don't understand ?


----------



## xanxer82

Had a pipe burst last night. My dad came by to help fix it. Snow and sleet everywhere so getting to Lowes was fun.


----------



## Redtrk

xanxer82 said:


> Had a pipe burst last night. My dad came by to help fix it. Snow and sleet everywhere so getting to Lowes was fun.



YIKES! Sorry to hear that. 

A double numb it up and a drill & fill at the dentist for me today. I want a glass of wine but i'm afraid it would end up running down my face and onto my shirt.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rick,my visit wasn't nearly as bad today. Just had a permanent filling put in from a root canal two weeks ago.


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Rick,my visit wasn't nearly as bad today. Just had a permanent filling put in from a root canal two weeks ago.



Dan I went in for a crown last summer and it also ended up with a root canal. Not to mention expensive but it seems like it took two months to get it all finished.


----------



## lloyd

Started two batches last week end. Orange/pineapple and Pineapple 6 gal each . had a high sg on each 1.3&1.2 but they took and both are really rolling. I thought I had too much sugar but seem to be ok. The Orange I wonder if I should take out the pulp as there is a little white pith in it? Some say this makes the wine bitter any Ideas about that? Thanks 
Lloyd


----------



## Lurker

jtstar said:


> Lurker you got Sir and myself confused we don't understand ?


I'm confused too.


----------



## Flem

Dan, Julie, Doug and Steve. Just got back from Primanti Bros. in Cranberry.
Nothing like cole slaw and french fries on a hamburger! Mmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike we met there last summer. Good Burger but didn't care for the slaw on it. Glad you enjoyed it. Hey I don't remember have you been to that place in Youngstown, Oh that Julie was talking about. They sell supplies and wine plus you can eat there? I am just looking for some info on it.


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> Mike we met there last summer. Good Burger but didn't care for the slaw on it. Glad you enjoyed it. Hey I don't remember have you been to that place in Youngstown, Oh that Julie was talking about. They sell supplies and wine plus you can eat there? I am just looking for some info on it.



Haven't heard of it but if you find info. on it, please let me know. I'm not that far from there.
I've heard there is a place in Poland, OH. That's even closer yet.


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> Mike we met there last summer. Good Burger but didn't care for the slaw on it. Glad you enjoyed it. Hey I don't remember have you been to that place in Youngstown, Oh that Julie was talking about. They sell supplies and wine plus you can eat there? I am just looking for some info on it.



Dan, 
Do you think this is the one? I don't see anything about eating though.

http://www.brewsuppliesdirect.com/


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> Dan,
> Do you think this is the one? I don't see anything about eating though.
> 
> http://www.brewsuppliesdirect.com/



Heck no that is in Toledo. This place is on rt 224 near the PA/OH line. Julie will be able to tell us the name as she has been there. I understand they also sell juice in season.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Flem, if you are ever in the area let us know and some of us may be able to meet for lunch.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Heck no that is in Toledo. This place is on rt 224 near the PA/OH line. Julie will be able to tell us the name as she has been there. I understand they also sell juice in season.



here it is, i'm ready for a road trip

http://www.luvabella.com/index.shtml


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Heck no that is in Toledo. This place is on rt 224 near the PA/OH line. Julie will be able to tell us the name as she has been there. I understand they also sell juice in season.



Oh yeah and I'll be in Toledo in three weeks.  Thank you!


----------



## Brian

Flem said:


> Dan, Julie, Doug and Steve. Just got back from Primanti Bros. in Cranberry.
> Nothing like cole slaw and french fries on a hamburger! Mmmmmmmm!!!!




Sure Flem rub it in.. I agree about the sandwichs but I am just not willing to drive the 4 hours to get them. But when I do get out that way I always stop by...


----------



## Flem

Julie said:


> here it is, i'm ready for a road trip
> 
> http://www.luvabella.com/index.shtml



Dan,

I was just getting ready to send you the link to L'uva Bella but Julie beat me to it. I may have to take a ride this weekend.


----------



## Flem

djrockinsteve said:


> Flem, if you are ever in the area let us know and some of us may be able to meet for lunch.



Steve,
Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> here it is, i'm ready for a road trip
> 
> http://www.luvabella.com/index.shtml



I was checking out their prices and they seem a little pricey except on Better Bottles. I would consider a couple 6 gallon ones @ 21.00. I like to use them as Secondaries. They also posted the Chilean juices for 2011 w/o prices. I was heading to Walkers this Saturday (my car is set up for auto pilot to there) but I see you can get Gewürztraminer from Chili so I'm going to wait now.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> I was checking out their prices and they seem a little pricey except on Better Bottles. I would consider a couple 6 gallon ones @ 21.00. I like to use them as Secondaries. They also posted the Chilean juices for 2011 w/o prices. I was heading to Walkers this Saturday (my car is set up for auto pilot to there) but I see you can get Gewürztraminer from Chili so I'm going to wait now.



They also have listed a white muscadine from Chille. Walkers, I really need to make it up there some time. Wonder if they have juice left of any kind.


----------



## Runningwolf

You can go to their web site and see what they have left. Some juice is not available in bulk and you have to buy it in their 5 gallon containers which adds $15.00 on the cost. They are super nice jugs but I don't need a collection of them at that price. Additionally, you're getting Chilean juices at as good or better prices. If you want some fruit juices or some other stuff then walkers is the place to go.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> You can go to their web site and see what they have left. Some juice is not available in bulk and you have to buy it in their 5 gallon containers which adds $15.00 on the cost. They are super nice jugs but I don't need a collection of them at that price. Additionally, you're getting Chilean juices at as good or better prices. If you want some fruit juices or some other stuff then walkers is the place to go.




IU was considering looking into a couple fruit buckets. Wonder what they charge for shipping. May be cheaper than the drive. Of course I could swing by Edinboro and pick up Dan on the way.....


----------



## Runningwolf

...they are also only open for a few hours on Saturdays now.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Giving my 3yo son, Hunter, a Marvel temporary tattoo sleeve.
Awesome that $1 will make him this happy.
He is going to be the envy of all the kids in his preschool class tomorrow.


----------



## Runningwolf

I bet he wears short sleeves for a while! Pretty neat.


----------



## Tom

Tell the teacher they are Permanent !


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

The problem starts when we try to get him to take a bath tomorrow night. 
Maybe we can sponge bathe that arm.


----------



## Tom

I would love to be that "fly" on the wall when you tell da teacher its REAL INK !


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

i wish.
My wife is a teacher at his school and all the other teachers are on her Facebook, so that's ruined, BUT...
the owners! YES! ::


----------



## Redtrk

Gloating!  

My guys here in my sheet metal shop picked up an award last night from the Dayton Contractors Assn for their build of the 15 ' tall NASCAR trophy replica we fabricated here in our shop. 

NASCAR sent us an actual sterling solver NASCAR trophy made by Tiffany & Company to scale. It sure is a pretty thing! Too bad we had to give it back. 

We were asked by NASCAR in 2009 to build a relpica of their trophy for the awards ceremony in Las Vegas so we did. It was on the center stage where the speakers were standing and also where Jimmy Johnson was presented his trophy. 

It has also been submitted to the Sheet Metal workers International as one of the top projects of the year as well as a few trade magazines around the country. 

We had the privilege to fabricate a second one this year because Sprint wanted the first one and NASCAR told them no.


----------



## Flem

Nice job Rick. That's really impressive!!!


----------



## xanxer82

Working and watching the snow.


----------



## Lew

WOW Redtrk That's Awesome !!!


----------



## djrockinsteve

That is really cool.


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW rick, that is really awesome. Congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Redtrk

Thanks everyone. It isn't often we get picked for such a fun project. We're usually fabricating guards for machines or something that's equally boring.


----------



## djrockinsteve

That is a great opportunity. Something to remember a long time. Are you sure it has to go back?????


----------



## Redtrk

djrockinsteve said:


> That is a great opportunity. Something to remember a long time. Are you sure it has to go back?????



Oh the original went back about two weeks after we got it. I am curious to what it's actual value is being made out of sterling silver. I'm sure more than it cost them for us to make two of the 15' replicas.


----------



## Lurker

And all I am doing is babysitting.


----------



## Larryh86GT

This morning I'll be starting 3 identical batches of pomegranate/plum wine. I'll be doing each batch with 1 1/2 gallon of Aldi's juice.


----------



## Runningwolf

Heading down to the local wine supply shop. I was going to complain about the 3" of soft fluffy snow we got, added with salt is making the interstates real greasy. But I thank God thats all I have to deal with compared to Wade, Rich, Al, Tom and the rest of you along the east coast and in New England!
So far our winter has been pretty average here. Hope you get a break to dig out this weekend and clear off your roofs if you need to do so. And Ibglowin, I hope a snake bites you in the *ss. LOL kidding


----------



## ffemt128

Adding water and sugar to my thawed tropical fruit will check sg and add more sugar later if needed. Later this morning I'll be heading to my son's hang some drywall and maybe frame a closet for him.


----------



## tonyt

CC Rosso Fortussimo cuvee, I'm going to:
Stir like crazy
add Sorbate
stir again
add Kmeta
Stir more
Add Hungarian Oak cubes (why now? Why while clearing for only 20 days?)
Add Kieselsol
Stir more
Wait one hour? (I never done this with other kits, first CC kit)
add Chitosan
Yep, stir a bunch more.
Wait three hours (really?) and stir again.

Feel free to comment if you modify CC instructions.


----------



## ibglowin

Bwahahahahahaha......

I think I'll put the top down on the 2S000, work on my tan, make a run to Santa fe, Pick up a few things at Whole Paycheck and Trader Joe's. Need to pack tonight as I am headed out to Palm Springs, CA (High 76 today) for 4 days. Work related scientific (automation) conference (lots of robots Dan!) 

Bless me Father Al, for I will be sitting out by the pool in the afternoons sipping on something with ice and maybe one of those little umbrellas. 

Perhaps hitting the greens if I can squeeze in a round.......... 

Ah the life of a hard working chemist!



Runningwolf said:


> And Ibglowin, I hope a snake bites you in the *ss. LOL kidding


----------



## DavidB

Started a 5 gallon batch of candy cane wine today. Other than that, I am working really hard to avoid the "You know what you could do today" question. As if I needed an event planner to decide what I do today!


----------



## jtstar

I have to rack three different wines butcher a deer this weekend last one for the season put chicken wire around my wifes crabapple to protect from rabbits should be a full day


----------



## sly22guy

Stopped on my way to work and picked up 2 bottles of Real Lemon Juice for my blueberry/pomegranate slurry. also grabbed a bottle of blueberry juice, figure ill toss that in too! Also got a bottle of apple syrup to experiment with.


----------



## Brian

Well today I took the oranges out of the freezer for my orange wine to start tonight and started the 3rd batch of skeeter and will pitch my strawberry slurry starter tomorrow.. Yummmmm.. I am about to rack my strawberry one more time and start ageing it. I have also done a couple of those hunny do list things..


----------



## sly22guy

How many oranges what size batch you making? Wife bought a case from a kid at school and i got a case from the lions club so we got way too many oranges. What recipe you using?


----------



## Brian

sly22guy said:


> How many oranges what size batch you making? Wife bought a case from a kid at school and i got a case from the lions club so we got way too many oranges. What recipe you using?



Hey Sly I used about 30 oranges and I am using 2 large cans of OJ concentrate and then will probably backsweeten with another can. I posted my recipe in the area for it but I'll be darned if I can find it there. I can PM you it if you want it..


----------



## RedNeckWino

My wife actually got up last night and hid the snacking grapes! I told her that the strawberry chocolate was done in primary and getting moved to secondary today. That Bucket will be used for 3 gallons of skeeter pee right away, but have nothing else lined up. She hid the grapes, oranges, ect. Only the onions and green apples where left on the counter. Waiting for her to tie a bottle of sorbate around the kids neck so I quit playing with him.


----------



## DavidB

RedNeckWino said:


> My wife actually got up last night and hid the snacking grapes! I told her that the strawberry chocolate was done in primary and getting moved to secondary today. That Bucket will be used for 3 gallons of skeeter pee right away, but have nothing else lined up. She hid the grapes, oranges, ect. Only the onions and green apples where left on the counter. Waiting for her to tie a bottle of sorbate around the kids neck so I quit playing with him.



Do the green apples!!! That would be a great wine


----------



## Larryh86GT

Three shepards. Today's Aldi's pomegranate/plum.


----------



## xanxer82

At the soon to be brother in law's house. Going to do our internet radio show at ten pm est.
Tomorrow I'm seeing my mom. Then sometime next week my wine kit from George should arrive. This time it's an amarone.


----------



## Tom

Amarone, a great Wine. I have aging Amarone from '06


----------



## Chateau Joe

I will be bottling my niagara after church today.


----------



## JordanPond

I bottled an RJS California Syrah yesterday. Today I need to de-label and clean a batch of bottles received Friday, and shovel more snow off the roof. Oh, the Joy! I'm ready to do summer activities...


----------



## Tom

Just bottled one of my Strawberry wines


----------



## Larryh86GT

My son gave me a Sony 10" Sframe for Christmas. And not this past Christmas, the one before in 2009. I've just been too busy making wine,etc, to figure it out and get pictures on the thing. Today I finally finished doing it. It looks pretty good.


----------



## Lurker

Tom, it's time to drink the Amarone. Joe's Wine was the best I've had. His is also 4 yrs old and great. Mine is 2 yrs old.


----------



## Tom

I will have to break open my 5-6yr Amarone for you to taste


----------



## ffemt128

Dindnt do drywall yesterday, son was sick. Hung 16 sheet of drywall, 6 on ceiling, and framed a new closet in his soon to be bedroom. Sore as all get out. Asprin and wine helped the soreness. Bed soon. yeah.


----------



## jtstar

Well got my last deer of the season butchered then started racking wine got my pineapple,elderberry, and elderberry blush all rack of coarse I had to sample them well I am feeling no pain now for all three being young wine they are tasting pretty good and will age very well.


----------



## Sirs

LOL wuss you let 16 sheets of sheetrock wipe you???? goodness j/k hanging rock can wear you out easily if you don't know how to hang it.


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> LOL wuss you let 16 sheets of sheetrock wipe you???? goodness j/k hanging rock can wear you out easily if you don't know how to hang it.


I know, I was ashamed. It's been quite a long time since I did drywall. Last time I was doing it we were averaging 26-30 sheets a day. That was a few years ago though. Haven't done much home remodeling in the past few years. It felt good.


----------



## Lurker

Tom said:


> I will have to break open my 5-6yr Amarone for you to taste


I'll bring a glass, oops no, I'll bring a mug.


----------



## Tom

ffemt128 said:


> I know, I was ashamed. It's been quite a long time since I did drywall. Last time I was doing it we were averaging 26-30 sheets a day. That was a few years ago though. Haven't done much home remodeling in the past few years. It felt good.



Getting OLD is always a good excuse...


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> Getting OLD is always a good excuse...



Works for me....


----------



## Sirs

ffemt128 said:


> Works for me....



hey thats one of the best excuses I've used yet it always works when you look like I do lol.... could be I look older than dirt guess that helps some


----------



## Sirs

when your doing ceilings by yourself you need to rent a lift real handy machine and well worth the little it costs to rent it


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> when your doing ceilings by yourself you need to rent a lift real handy machine and well worth the little it costs to rent it




The lifts are very nice for ceilings. My son and I made the trusty "T" brace to hold it up. Funny, my head feels a little flatter though also.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Sirs said:


> when your doing ceilings by yourself you need to rent a lift real handy machine and well worth the little it costs to rent it



I've hung 16' sheets on a ceiling with one of these. It's the only way to go.


----------



## Lost40Vinter

I plan on adding the finishing agents to my White Zin. tonight. I'll be anxiously waiting for the time for bottling!


----------



## ibglowin

Stuck indoors listening to some exciting (and some not so exciting) scientific papers on laboratory robotics and automation in Palm Springs, CA. Supposed to hit 70 by this afternoon. Flowers and green grass everywhere. 

I plan on sneaking out this afternoon to do some "field research" at the pool however!


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> I plan on sneaking out this afternoon to do some "field research" at the pool however!


----------



## Sirs

ibglowin said:


> Stuck indoors listening to some exciting (and some not so exciting) scientific papers on laboratory robotics and automation in Palm Springs, CA. Supposed to hit 70 by this afternoon. Flowers and green grass everywhere.
> 
> I plan on sneaking out this afternoon to do some "field research" at the pool however!



funny hit 70 here yesterday so far today the high is 41 odd weather


----------



## Brian

Sirs, you are lucky.. the high here yesterday was 41 and the high today around 20ish...


----------



## Sirs

probly gonna be the same here tomorrow


----------



## xanxer82

Checked on the pineapple wine i started yesterday. it's got a nice cap and bubbling along. Startted it now so it'll be ready for summer.


----------



## Tom

My son lives in Durham and said was 68*


----------



## xanxer82

It's 27 F. here now. Winter storm watch in effect.


----------



## lloyd

Any one heard from St. Allie?


----------



## Tom

Yes, She been in the background in Admin


----------



## jtstar

It is about four degrees here and have blizzard conditions had to stay in town tonight could not drive home


----------



## Redtrk

Sitting on the couch waiting for the ice to melt outside. We got hit with a thick blanket of it last night. All the schools are closed and since my driveway is on a hill i'm going to wait it out. PA friends it's heading your way.


----------



## Runningwolf

Redtrk said:


> Sitting on the couch waiting for the ice to melt outside. We got hit with a thick blanket of it last night. All the schools are closed and since my driveway is on a hill i'm going to wait it out. PA friends it's heading your way.



Thanks, we're as ready as you can be, considering.


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> Sitting on the couch waiting for the ice to melt outside. We got hit with a thick blanket of it last night. All the schools are closed and since my driveway is on a hill i'm going to wait it out. PA friends it's heading your way.



We had just wet roads here this am. I know some areas north were getting snow and more Ice. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Flem

Yeah, we had quite a bit of ice earlier. It's now warmng up a little. Forecast is for rain through tomorrow.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Flem said:


> Forecast is for rain through tomorrow.



That is correct Flem. Am I a weatherman, NO. Can I predict the future, NO. Did I wash my truck today, Yes! 

That's why it's going to rain.


----------



## ffemt128

djrockinsteve said:


> That is correct Flem. Am I a weatherman, NO. Can I predict the future, NO. Did I wash my truck today, Yes!
> 
> That's why it's going to rain.



I don't think my truck has been washed since October and that's when the taigate fell off the hinge. Note to self, need a new tailgate.....


----------



## Runningwolf

Painting today. We got about 5" last night but its been clear all day.


----------



## FTC Wines

Does any one know anything about Jack Keller, he has not updated his website in 2 months. I'm having withdrawals, yes I do go to more than one wine site, but love this one. Roy


----------



## Runningwolf

FTC Wines said:


> Does any one know anything about Jack Keller, he has not updated his website in 2 months. I'm having withdrawals, yes I do go to more than one wine site, but love this one. Roy



He has been inactive since mid December because of some serious medical issues with the last one to be addressed in late February.


----------



## Zoogie

Made 2- 6 gallon kits of Cabernet Sauvignon..plan on letting this age  Also Bottled my Basil Wine it's nice for cooking but unlike the Jalapino I wouldn't drink this ... Zoogie


----------



## jeepingchick

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG

Hubs told me to buy Toby Keith / Eric Church tickets, *****Swoon***** they go on presale TOMORROW fingers n toes crossed for me people i NEED to see me some Toby!!!! 

I informed my work today I will be taking a mid morning break tomorrow to go online n buy tickets and i did not care in the least if they were slammed i will be on the fairs site hitting refresh till it lets me enter that Debit card info!!!!!! 


That is all

*******SWOON*********THUD********


----------



## lloyd

nWent fishing with dad yesterday (ice) he is 84 we sat out on the ice all day long in the wind and snow he's pretty tough still. He caught a 4 1/2 lb rainbow and I caught a 5 1/2 lb'er thats big for here. he's ready to try again.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Just put together my skeeter pee on the fly (much thanks to Caleb, my 12 year old son). my raspberry is on the short side of 1.000. Hope it will still be ok in 24-48 hours. Also have to get energizer tomorrow. Only had a half tsp tonight for the pee (that's what happens when you live a mile from the HBS).
What else can happen? oh wait, is that the sound of a cork popping? Do you smell candy canes? CRAP!


----------



## Redtrk

Sorry but groundhog day is cancelled due to the hole being frozen shut.


----------



## JordanPond

I just shoveled about 2 feet off the roof this past weekend. let the dog out this morning and had to shovel about 14 inches off the side walk so he could have his morning relief. He only stands about 8" tall. His world must look like this  (only snow).


----------



## BigBend

Candy Cane goes from primary into the carboy today. Then the Pomagranite/Skeeter Pee gets racked (hard time clearing)! 
P.S. The U.P. of Michigan is NOT getting this storm, Thankfully


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW no post from Julie wearing jeans today! Must not be a snow day for them. We have about an inch of icy snow. The good thing is it didn't stick to the trees or power lines.


----------



## Brian

Just so you all know the official results of ground hog day...

Punxsutawney Phil (official PA ground hog for all you non PAers) did not see his shadow (cloudy and raining) so we will have an early Spring... (thank God)


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> WOW no post from Julie wearing jeans today! Must not be a snow day for them. We have about an inch of icy snow. The good thing is it didn't stick to the trees or power lines.



That's becasue all we got was rain, so school's in. Yesterday was our bad day and I was already at work when the called it off plus it was my mid-term evaluation so while most of the office was in jeans, I was not.


----------



## RedNeckWino

Well, the rest of us wore jeans today. I got to snowblow about 10 inches from the driveway this morning. Called in sick first time in 20 years! just to have to go out and get sicker.


----------



## jeepingchick

got my tickets!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYY


----------



## Runningwolf

Congratulations, thats great!


----------



## Brian

jeepingchick said:


> got my tickets!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYY



Congrats.... Enjoy Toby.. If you haven't seen him live he has a great show..


----------



## jeepingchick

Nope I have never seen him so im really excited!!! :-D


----------



## Brian

jeepingchick said:


> Nope I have never seen him so im really excited!!! :-D



You will enjoy it he is great! I like him also but not for the same reasons as you.. I actually like him only for his music.. hehehe


----------



## jeepingchick

he is an extremly talented singer/ songwritter..that fact he is smoking hot has nothing to do with me drooling over him


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> got my tickets!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYY



I am quite sure you are going to think of all of us, since we will be drueling over the fact thatyou are there, right? 

Have a great time.


----------



## jeepingchick

buy some tickets n come!!!!!! be great o meet yall!


----------



## Larryh86GT

I put new winter wiper blades on my son's car this morning when he brought our grandaughter over for the day. I'm outside scrapping the snow and ice off my wifes car and he comes out of the garage holding a bottle of windshield washer fluid and asks if he can have some. I say sure, give it to me because I have gloves on - pop your hood. Then I look at his windshield covered in streaked dirt, there's 2-3 inches of solid ice around the hood area where the wiper arms are, and on the passenger side the entire rubber piece from the wiper blade is dangling out of the ice not even attached to the blade. And the rubber on the driver side is torn. 4 years of HS, 4 years of college, 4 years of medical school, 4 years of residency, 1 year's fellowship and he can't figure this out. So I clear all the ice away, pull off his summer blades and toss them in the garbage and put on 2 winter blades and say "see you later Doc" cause the hospital is paging him and he's got to run. I can see after I retire the end of April I should have plenty to keep me busy.


----------



## jtstar

Sounds like the doctor needed a car doctor thank god for dad's


----------



## gird123

Wife was sick so i stayed home with the kids today. We went for a hike behind the house.




Also sampled my strawberry banana wine that is tasting great.


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good!


----------



## Tom

OMG !!
No snow!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Started a Crab Apple Kiwi Strawberry wine today. I have to be honest this stuff smells sooooo good right now. Tomorrow I have a Crab Apple Cranberry wine to start. Hope it smells just as good.

Finally got a chance to clean out the freezer.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Moved Welch's raspberry to secondary, and added the slurry to Skeeter Pee.


----------



## Lurker

Relaxing in Puerto Rico. 84 degrees and a little breezy. NO SNOW TO BE SEEN.


----------



## Flem

Ahhhhhh, the good life.

Have a wonderful, warm, time.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Lurker said:


> Relaxing in Puerto Rico. 84 degrees and a little breezy. NO SNOW TO BE SEEN.



Keep the sand outta your shorts


----------



## RedNeckWino

Day off. Cleaning house getting ready for super bowl party.


----------



## Julie

Steeler jersey and jean day!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Working from home today, then need to clean the house up for a get together my wife is having tomorrow night. Should be fun.


----------



## Tom

Have a fellow homebrewer here to fix my burst pipes in my brewery


----------



## Flem

Lunch at L'uva Bella Winery.


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> Have a fellow homebrewer here to fix my burst pipes in my brewery



Burst pipes are no good.


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> Lunch at L'uva Bella Winery.



Tell Frank the owner I recommened you there. I got the peppered Ham sandwich and it was awesome. They'll give you a tour also if you ask. The place is way bigger then it looks. From the outside it doesn't look like much so watch for the sign.


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> Tell Frank the owner I recommened you there. I got the peppered Ham sandwich and it was awesome. They'll give you a tour also if you ask. The place is way bigger then it looks. From the outside it doesn't look like much so watch for the sign.



If I give him your name, he won't throw me out will he? haha


----------



## Runningwolf

Naw, just tell him I was the one from Erie. I guarantee you'll be going back for meals and supplies. I'm not easily impressed and just remember what Youngstown is noted for. And I don't mean steel.


----------



## Tom

ffemt128 said:


> Burst pipes are no good.



Gotta BREW Sunday!


----------



## roblloyd

Going to a clients to make some money. Then going to pick up a bunch of used wine making equipment:
4 glass carboys, floor corker, lots of supplies, a pinot gris kit, about 200 clean label free bottles, and whatever else they have. 
Can't wait to hear what the wife says!


----------



## ibglowin

W0ot!

We got the day off due to shortages of natural gas around the state. We warmed up from a low of -17 yesterday to a low of 3 this AM so some progress towards getting closer to normal. Going to rack, degas, stabilize and fine my CC Showcase Pinot Gris.


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> W0ot!
> 
> We got the day off due to shortages of natural gas around the state. We warmed up from a low of -17 yesterday to a low of 3 this AM so some progress towards getting closer to normal. Going to rack, degas, stabilize and fine my CC Showcase Pinot Gris.



Mike this would only happen with you. I can't wait to see what Father Al has to say about this. 

I'm sure glad to see all of oue efforts towards Global Warming is working!


----------



## RedNeckWino

Bottled 4 gallons of skeeter pee. Then filtered 20 gallons of wine in 4 flavors. Taste testing can get dangerous! After the 5th flavor I forgot what the first one tasted like, so........


----------



## ffemt128

RedNeckWino said:


> Bottled 4 gallons of skeeter pee. Then filtered 20 gallons of wine in 4 flavors. Taste testing can get dangerous! After the 5th flavor I forgot what the first one tasted like, so........



Guess you need to go back and check the first again.


----------



## ffemt128

Last night I bottled 5 gallons of Red Muscadine. Today I bottled 1 more gallon of it so that I could blend a gallon of Noble Muscadine with the Reds. Racked the remaining 5 gallons of Noble into a new carboy. Cleaned and sanitized 48 clear bottles, still need to sanitize 12 more so that I can filter and bottle my Spiced Apple wine over the weekend. I may need to give the bottles another spritz of sanitizer depending on when I get around to bottleing. 

I think this fall, I may get 18 gallons of cider and do 12 as a spiced apple again and then the remaining 6 as regular apple, meaning don't back sweeten with an fpac but with a simple syrup. I do have to admit the spice apple is darn good though.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Got my tickets to the April 15th Widespread Panic concert at the Verizon Wireless Music Center in Pelham, Alabama.

Going the first day, when the opening act is CDB. 
i love me some Charlie Daniels Band.


----------



## ffemt128

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Got my tickets to the April 15th Widespread Panic concert at the Verizon Wireless Music Center in Pelham, Alabama.
> 
> Going the first day, when the opening act is CDB.
> i love me some Charlie Daniels Band.



I've seen CDB about 5 or 6 times. Never get tired of CDB.


----------



## robie

I'm waiting patiently for 5 o'clock. This has been a boring day, not as busy as I would like to (should) be.

Temperature final got up to about 50F.

Saturday we will be going to a local liquor store's weekly wine tasting. Doing blends this week. I really like blends! That's because they are made of wine.

Looking forward to Green Bay beating Pittsburgh on Sunday! Like many others of you, a bunch of us are meeting at a friend's house to watch the game, eat, and of course, drink some wine. Did I mention we are going to drink some wine????

I have a summer wine kit (Sangria with Seville oranges) coming out of fermentation, hopefully, this weekend. So I'll be racking that puppy. I have made this particular kit twice, now. It is a really fun wine at parties.

I need to start the three kits I recently purchased. Maybe I'll get one started this weekend.

Tick........ tick........ tick


----------



## Brian

Well this evening I took the bag of orange carcuses out of the orange wine and it is still humming along very nicely, stirred some O2 into the strawberry skeeter pee, and delabeled and cleaned a bathtub full of bottles.. Now I am sitting back and drinking a nice glass of pinot..


----------



## jeepingchick

got home a bit ago with thehubs. He had sinus surgery today. what a long drawn out wait fo me, and miserable recovery for him !! Pray we dont kill each other !!!


----------



## Flem

Light freezing rain---again. Babysitting the granddaughters 'til about 1:00.


----------



## Runningwolf

Other than wine maintenance, loading turbo tax onto the computer to get started on taxes, then off to the grocery store.


----------



## Wade E

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Got my tickets to the April 15th Widespread Panic concert at the Verizon Wireless Music Center in Pelham, Alabama.
> 
> Going the first day, when the opening act is CDB.
> i love me some Charlie Daniels Band.




So your going to see Cotes Des Blanc? hehehe


----------



## RedNeckWino

Filtered and bottled the concord from grapes that I started back in september. Oh is that smooth. Waiting to see if the other 5 gallons turns out as good! Set the bottles in a closet to forget and age until fall.


----------



## xanxer82

Racked the pineapple wine today. I think it has a little ways to go before fermentation is done. Ended up with about 2 to 2.5 gallons Instead of 3.
Gonna split it between som 1 gallon jugs after a couple if days.


----------



## ffemt128

Bottled 5 cased of spiced apple wine today and cleaned another 2 cased of bottles. Will bottle my Miscadine blend tomorrow.


----------



## KSKOH

Spent the afternoon cleaning bottles. Got 4 cases done and ready to go. All the wine in progress still needs to clear. Used SuperKleer on 6. Three are ready to cold stabalize and three are slow to clear. One might need an addition of pectic emzyne or something it's not clearing at all.


----------



## tonyt

Finished a gallon of Lemoncello. Yummmm.


----------



## jtstar

Took my wife grocery shopping this morning then went to my aunt and uncles for a birthday party for them and myself now at home relaxing waiting for a bottle of raspberry wine to chill from Cuthill vineyards


----------



## RedNeckWino

Happy Bday jtstar.


----------



## Danml

Cleaned 3 cases of bottles. Racked 1 gal of orange into secondary. Started 1 gal of plum. Will bottle Wildberry Shiraz tomorrow. Will open a bottle of Mezza Luna Red tonight.


----------



## Brian

jeepingchick said:


> got home a bit ago with thehubs. He had sinus surgery today. what a long drawn out wait fo me, and miserable recovery for him !! Pray we dont kill each other !!!



Nikki I hope all goes well with your patience and his recovery..


----------



## xanxer82

Sinus surgery is no fun. I had it a few years ago. Lots of fluids.


----------



## tonyt

jeepingchick said:


> got home a bit ago with thehubs. He had sinus surgery today. what a long drawn out wait fo me, and miserable recovery for him !! Pray we dont kill each other !!!



I had sinus surgery a few years ago. If I knew before how miserable and uncomfortable the recovery was I may not have done it. I will pray for his recovery and that you don't kill each other. Have a glass of wine and relax.


----------



## jeepingchick

He is doing quite well. Not near as whiney as i thought hed be LOL!


----------



## Flem

Going to the Pittsburgh Gun Show and then watching the Steelers eat some cheese.

GO STEELERS!!!


----------



## Julie

Flem said:


> Going to the Pittsburgh Gun Show and then watching the Steelers eat some cheese.
> 
> GO STEELERS!!!



We were at the Gun show yesterday. Today I'm cookin Super Bowl food and munchin and sipping all afternoon.


----------



## Runningwolf

Some more wine maintenance, taxes and then the Big Cheese Meltdown tonight.
Are there any rules about mixing grapes and fruit? Last night I mixed some of my Catawba with some Apple wine I got at Luva Bella Winery 50/50 and wow was it awesome. OMG another blend to put on the list.


----------



## Boyd

Julie said:


> We were at the Gun show yesterday. Today I'm cookin Super Bowl food and munchin and sipping all afternoon.



Boy, are you ever going to be disappointed.

Cheese heads are going to kick butt.


----------



## Redtrk

Just checked the SG in my Choc/Razz port and transferred the skittle wine over to the secondary. Now I have two empty primarys and the wife is keeping a close eye on me.  
I want to start my Skeeter Pee but I also frozen saw wild blueberries in Costco today. Decisions decisions??????


----------



## djrockinsteve

Redtrk said:


> the wife is keeping a close eye on me.  Decisions decisions??????



This is just the tip of the iceberg. I have 5 primaries brewing between my kitchen and living room. Key is to have them strategiaclly located so they tend to be out of sight but easily reached by you.

In time we will teach you all of these unwritten tricks.


----------



## RedNeckWino

Gonna watch some cheese make steel rust!


----------



## djrockinsteve

RedNeckWino said:


> Gonna watch some cheese make steel rust!



You do realize that although steel may rust from time to time that cheese usually gets eaten up.

Good Luck to both teams. Everyone enjoy themselves and return home safe.


----------



## RedNeckWino

AMEN on the safe. I'm only root'n for green bay because so many friends are toot'n the steelers horn.


----------



## Julie

*cookin*

Ok, I'm cooking:

homemade chips w/homemade dip
homemade cheese sticks
crab ragoons,
crab stuffed mushrooms,
bacon & water chestnuts
beer battered cauliflower
AND
WINGS

Naturally, I'm drinking wine as I cook


----------



## Runningwolf




----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie said:


> Ok, I'm cooking:
> 
> homemade chips w/homemade dip
> homemade cheese sticks
> *crab ragoons,*
> crab stuffed mushrooms,
> bacon & water chestnuts
> beer battered cauliflower
> AND
> WINGS
> 
> Naturally, I'm drinking wine as I cook


 
I need to get by glasses checked. I thought that said "racoons"


----------



## Redtrk

Julie said:


> Ok, I'm cooking:
> 
> homemade chips w/homemade dip
> homemade cheese sticks
> crab ragoons,
> crab stuffed mushrooms,
> bacon & water chestnuts
> beer battered cauliflower
> AND
> WINGS
> 
> Naturally, I'm drinking wine as I cook



Let's all go to Julie's!


----------



## Flem

Redtrk said:


> Let's all go to Julie's!



I'm in! I can smell it from here!


----------



## jtstar

Redtrk said:


> Just checked the SG in my Choc/Razz port and transferred the skittle wine over to the secondary. Now I have two empty primarys and the wife is keeping a close eye on me.
> I want to start my Skeeter Pee but I also frozen saw wild blueberries in Costco today. Decisions decisions??????



I vote for the blueberries it is awesome


----------



## jtstar

Racked my wild plum today now everything is in carboy ageing except my rhurbarb that will be next


----------



## Wade E

Just finished putting up roof cables so that I never have froozen gutters again!!!!!!


----------



## xanxer82

Hungry and very grumpy. Didn't get to start the new wine kit today.
Just overall in a bad mood.


----------



## jtstar

xanxer82 said:


> Hungry and very grumpy. Didn't get to start the new wine kit today.
> Just overall in a bad mood.



Well I think you need to unwind with a bottle of wine some good food and a little football


----------



## xanxer82

As soon as I can get home, I'm popping a cork and making something to eat.


----------



## RedNeckWino

Eating up some left overs of last nights party. Have 8 more bottles that need cleaned up. Last night was a great time. Great people to share time with. First year I picked the right team and didn't bet any money, I think that made it a lot better night!


----------



## Tom

Tossed my yeast in to the 10 gallons of HomeBrew I made yesterday.


----------



## ffemt128

Making spaghetti for dinner this evening then have a FD Board meeting this evening. After that home and hang out. I want to filter my whites one evening this week so that I can bottle next weekend.


----------



## Lost40Vinter

Today and this week I will be reading "First Steps in Winemaking" by C.J.J. Berry. So far it is a very interesting read as a beginner to making wine. I saw that Jack Keller has made a lot of references to this book too, so I decided to go to the public library and check it out.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just cleaned about 6" of snow out of my driveway. It's so cold the snow is real light and fluffy and just blew right through it with my snow blower in highest gear. 
Snow and cold is a good thing today. Going to an auction this afternoon that has wine barrels and hoping they have supplies also. Banking on the weather to keep some people home.

 The smart people stayed home. It was mostly junk or stuff I just wasn't interested in. Wine barrels were in the yard painted black.


----------



## Brian

Sounds like a good plan Dan! It is nice and sunny here in the midstate.

Racked my strawberry SP into the secondary last night and had a little sample. I think this is going to be awesome.. Might have to get a little red food coloring though it isnt very pink... We will see when it is done..


----------



## Loren

Not being a smart arse but, I played golf today, temp in the seventies. You know, someone has to do it. Just finished eating pork chops and still drinking Lambrusco wine. Crappie fishing tomorrow. Loren


----------



## Runningwolf

Started WE Limited Edition Pacifica White tonight.


----------



## Wade E

Ohhhh, just rub it in Loren!!!!!!!!!! Shame on you! hehehe


----------



## jeepingchick

Loren said:


> Not being a smart arse but, I played golf today, temp in the seventies. You know, someone has to do it. Just finished eating pork chops and still drinking Lambrusco wine. Crappie fishing tomorrow. Loren



........ I do not think I like you very much......just saying


----------



## jeepingchick

Whiskey kinda night......need to start brewing THAT  

oh and cake and meatball subs and chips n dips......what a bad day I had!!! Carbs and Whisky will make it all better.... Now if only it was warm enough to have a smoke!!! I aint smoked in months cuz its to bloody cold!!!


----------



## Sirs

bottled my last gallon of fortified Petit Verdot got me 10 beautiful 375LT bottles had 1/2 a glass left in the bottom you can guess where it's going.........


----------



## tonyt

Unpacked my new Vadai barrel this evening. Jealous?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

tonyt said:


> Unpacked my new Vadai barrel this evening. Jealous?



Capacity?


----------



## Wade E

Did you do the 5 or the 6? Yes, I am jelous!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

That's what the  was for, of course we're jealous. Who care's what size. But you hope to even know of someone who gets one of those ginormous ones.


----------



## tonyt

I got the 23 ltr (6 gallon). I planned to get the 20ltr but Sandro moved me to the 23. It was quite a conversation and when I hung up the phone I had no idea what all I had just ordered. It was just like ordering dinner in an Italian restaurant in Italy. You spend all this time figuring out what you want in a foreign language and the waiter brings you exactly what HE thins you should have. I'm really pumped about it though. I think I'm going to name it. Suggestions?


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Wine L. Barrelmore?
(with apologies to Lionel Barrymore.)


----------



## Flem

tonyt said:


> I got the 23 ltr (6 gallon). I planned to get the 20ltr but Sandro moved me to the 23. It was quite a conversation and when I hung up the phone I had no idea what all I had just ordered. It was just like ordering dinner in an Italian restaurant in Italy. You spend all this time figuring out what you want in a foreign language and the waiter brings you exactly what HE thins you should have. I'm really pumped about it though. I think I'm going to name it. Suggestions?



So you're saying, "Size does matter!"


----------



## Lurker

Got home from Puerto Rico. First sight from the airplane was snow on the ground. The pilot refused to turn around.


----------



## Flem

Lurker,
Welcome back------------to reality.


----------



## jtstar

Where's the sun tan


----------



## Runningwolf

Tony, where did you order from?

Lurker, welcome back! You can show jtstar your tan lines, I don't care to see them


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Tony, where did you order from?
> 
> Lurker, welcome back! You can show jtstar your tan lines, I don't care to see them


Maybe he don't have tan lines...


----------



## Wade E

Oh Tom, you didnt go there!!!!!!!!!!!! Me, I had jury duty today and was the first person to be dismmissed, looks like my luck is changing for the best finally!


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> Oh Tom, you didnt go there!!!!!!!!!!!! Me, I had jury duty today and was the first person to be dismmissed, looks like my luck is changing for the best finally!



Only been called once in my life and was dismissed when we returned from lunch. I hear asking about Jury Nullification is frowned upon when serving.


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> Oh Tom, you didnt go there!!!!!!!!!!!! Me, I had jury duty today and was the first person to be dismmissed, looks like my luck is changing for the best finally!


*What?? *I don't think he was IN the sun to get tan lines.
You need a check up from the neck up if YOU were thinking what I think you were thinking.


----------



## Runningwolf

I got picked twice in the last 5 years. I did not want to serve on the first one and told the lawyers I feel she is already guilty and should burn in Hell. I was dismissed and not picked to serve. It was a really bad one.

The next one i got picked as a juror and 5 minutes after being marched into the court room the defendant did a plea bargain.


----------



## Randoneur

Too cold for anything else, so I've been making Wine Jelly. One RED SYRAH Jelly and one WHITE CAYUGA Jelly. YUM. The jelly wasn't even set and some walked out of the house.


----------



## Wade E

Looks very interesting there. I cant say Ive ever had any.


----------



## Randoneur

The wine taste comes through just a bit, so you do taste it. 
It's quite good, the red is my favorite, but I never seem to have enough red wine to spare for this.


----------



## ffemt128

Randoneur said:


> The wine taste comes through just a bit, so you do taste it.
> It's quite good, the red is my favorite, but I never seem to have enough red wine to spare for this.



Recipe please.....


----------



## jeepingchick

yup, recipie needed. I got some blackberry wine that wud make a great jepply I think!!!


----------



## roblloyd

Today's agenda:
Meeting at Microsoft
Lunch with my Aunt
Meeting with a client over some forensic data I collected from a computer for a divorce case
Going to the Bat Cave - Will report on that later in a new thread


----------



## Flem

Anxiously awaiting shoulder surgery tomorrow morning---NOT!!!
Boy, those carboys are going to get heavy.


----------



## ffemt128

jeepingchick said:


> yup, recipie needed. I got some blackberry wine that wud make a great jepply I think!!!



I was thinking spiced apple....yummm


----------



## ffemt128

Filtered my J Reisling, Chablis and Malvasia this afternoon. I have to say, all are quite tasty at 5 months. Can't wait to let them age a bit more. I also back sweetened 5 of the 7 gallons of Elderberry-Blueberry blend to 1.006. I'll let that mesh a bit and see how it tastes in a week or two. I think it should be quite nice, however it will need to agea few more months. 

My lables fell off my "extra" Merlot and Pinot Noir, had to try both of those to determine which was which since they were on a different bench than the carboys. Both quite tasty already.

Basically after work was spent getting ready to bottle once corks are purchased and getting ready for Chilean juices.


----------



## Randoneur

*Wine Jelly*

The recipe for wine jelly is here in the winemakingtalk forum under "Preserves/Canning information and recipes"


----------



## Lost40Vinter

*What am I doing today?*

Today I am watching Mad Max on Netflix. Man, I love this flick!


----------



## Redtrk

Lost40Vinter said:


> Today I am watching Mad Max on Netflix. Man, I love this flick!



Oh yeah and I love my Nexflix too for just $7.99 month through our Wii system.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Mine is $9.99 a month (actually just went up a dollar TO that). For that price, i also get one "DVD Only" movie at a time. I've had "How to Play the Didjeridoo" for almost a year. About to send it back, my wife wants to see the extras for "Clue", and it's next in that queue.


----------



## Runningwolf

I have internet on my new tv and signed up for netflix 7.99. Its all older movies though. For 9.99 I could keep what I got plus current movies on dvd but only by mail. Thats what i was trying to avoid.

Bham did you learn how to play your Didjeridoo. I've got one standing in the corner of my wine room I got several years ago.


----------



## tonyt

We get NetFlix through the Tivo box. Together they are fantastic.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Runningwolf said:


> I have internet on my new tv and signed up for netflix 7.99. Its all older movies though. For 9.99 I could keep what I got plus current movies on dvd but only by mail. Thats what i was trying to avoid.
> 
> Bham did you learn how to play your Didjeridoo. I've got one standing in the corner of my wine room I got several years ago.



That's the plan i have.
i get the concept of the didjeridoo, but the whole "circular breathing" thing eludes me.

Sometime this year (1st quarter supposedly) XBox Live is adding Hulu Plus which seems like it might be good, as well.


----------



## Runningwolf

UglyBhamGuy said:


> That's the plan i have.
> i get the concept of the didjeridoo, but the whole "circular breathing" thing eludes me.



The funny thing is, everyone likes it when they see it but have no idea what it is. Their best guess is a rain stick until they explore further.


----------



## Brian

I have Netflix also. Great thing. I get the DVD but the best thing to me is the streaming.. The choices are endless.. NICE!!!


----------



## Flem

Just starting a long, long recovery from this mornings shoulder surgery.


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike hope all went well and good luck on the recovery and take it easy. No lifting carboys!!!!!


----------



## RedNeckWino

One more reason to see Wade's add in the classifieds!


----------



## Julie

Hope you have a speedy recovery, Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Starting my Cellar Craft Showcase Yakima Valley Chardonnay! Running low on whites and Summer will be here before you know it.


----------



## Lurker

Hey Flem, I know the feeling. I was not allowed to use steps for a month (actually 6 weeks) but I just had to visit my wines after a month. My savior during that period was the angel I married over 50 yrs ago. She nursed be back. Hopefully you have an angel to help you. You must take care of yourself to get a full recovery, just do what the docs tell you. During the 6 weeks, I only went down the steps one time. Now I am well, and I wish you well. The wine does help.


----------



## Lost40Vinter

*What am I doing today?*

Today I am shooting archery leagues with my son. This afternoon I will be bottling my Whit Zinfendel and making some Deer Sumer Sausage from this year's hunting season.


----------



## Runningwolf

YAHOOOOOOOOO finally completed and submitted state and federal taxes!


----------



## Brian

Today I racked, both my orange wine and my strawberry SP. I added sorbate to both and sulfite to my orange. Degassed both and I think if I could capture the CO2 I could make some money.. Man thank God for the vac pump. there was alot of gas in each of them and I gave the pump quite a workout.. 20 or so min on each degassing and then racking 10 gal so it probably ran for well over an hour today.. Works like a charm.... Oh by the way both of my wines taste GREAT!!!!! hehehe


----------



## Runningwolf

Brian not sure what meathod you're using but I siphon the wine back to the primary on the floor, add the chemicals and mix good with the drill. I then splash rack back up to a clean carboy on the table. This method seems to remove most of the gas and then I'm spending less time, vacuum degassing.


----------



## xanxer82

Just started a 6 gallon batch of cabernet sauvignon from an rjs grand cru kit. 
It's going to be a lighter one but it's ok. It'll be a nice table wine.


----------



## ffemt128

It's my daughter's 4 y/o birthday today so I'll be down at the fire station for ther party. We rented a bounce house / ocean playland that would fit upstairs in the hall so that will be the main entertainment. 

Once the party is over, we'll be back home to relax and try to get over whatever is trying to get into my system and make me sick. I can't stand being sick. Yuck...

Yesterday I bottled my Chablis and racked off my reds. I'll be bottling those next month in anticipation of the Chilean juice coming in.


----------



## RedNeckWino

Going to church, Then making f-packs today.


----------



## Flem

ffemt128 said:


> It's my daughter's 4 y/o birthday today so I'll be down at the fire station for ther party. We rented a bounce house / ocean playland that would fit upstairs in the hall so that will be the main entertainment.
> 
> Once the party is over, we'll be back home to relax and try to get over whatever is trying to get into my system and make me sick. I can't stand being sick. Yuck...
> 
> Yesterday I bottled my Chablis and racked off my reds. I'll be bottling those next month in anticipation of the Chilean juice coming in.



Happy Birthday to your daughter and I hope your feeling better. Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Holy cow did the weather turn out nice today!

58 for the high on the North side of the house in the shade. It feels like 70 on the South side where my back patio is. No wind, 100% pure sunshine. I watered the vines, washed the car, pulled out 20 cases of bottles and organized them, took the dog on a hike. Just doesn't get any better than this. The door to the winery is open its so nice.

Back to reality on Wednesday as we have snow in the forecast. :<

Perfect timing. In the words of Ricky Bobby, thank you "Baby Jesus"!


----------



## DavidB

ibglowin said:


> Perfect timing. In the words of Ricky Bobby, thank you "Baby Jesus"!



I can't build you a house out of candy......It'll melt! LOL


----------



## DavidB

DavidB said:


> I can't build you a house out of candy......It'll melt! LOL



oooooooooops wrong movie


----------



## DavidB

DavidB said:


> I can't build you a house out of candy......It'll melt! LOL



whooooooooooops wrong movie


----------



## ibglowin

Thank you for my smoking hot wife.......my two sons, "Walker" and "Texas Ranger" ........


----------



## Redtrk

ibglowin said:


> Holy cow did the weather turn out nice today!
> 
> 58 for the high on the North side of the house in the shade. It feels like 70 on the South side where my back patio is. No wind, 100% pure sunshine. I watered the vines, washed the car, pulled out 20 cases of bottles and organized them, took the dog on a hike. Just doesn't get any better than this. The door to the winery is open its so nice.
> 
> Back to reality on Wednesday as we have snow in the forecast. :<
> 
> Perfect timing. In the words of Ricky Bobby, thank you "Baby Jesus"!



We hit 58 here in Cincinnati today. It sure was beautiful outside. I was dying to pull the Goldwing out of the garage for a ride but this cold I have has gotten into my chest and the wife was keeping a close eye on me.


----------



## jtstar

After we watched Secretariat I went down into the basement and dismantled my wife's garden tiller and found the problem with it now I got that fixed the problem is getting it back together like it was. Then I came upstairs and got into the Pineapple wine before starting supper we had Terrace Majors smoked out on the grill plus squash and broccoli and cauliflower. Then I went on Ebay and brought my wife a camera that she can put a scope on and take pictures with.


----------



## Runningwolf

Jtstar, what kind of a tiller? I have a mantis and wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## jtstar

Runningwolf said:


> Jtstar, what kind of a tiller? I have a mantis and wouldn't trade it for anything.



My wife has a craftmans tiller rear tine


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> We hit 58 here in Cincinnati today. It sure was beautiful outside. I was dying to pull the Goldwing out of the garage for a ride but this cold I have has gotten into my chest and the wife was keeping a close eye on me.



Supposed to be 55 here on Thursday, I already requested a 1/2 day vacation. Saw someone on a bike on the way into work this am. I can't wait....My son in SC put his bike down yesterday. Not to bad he said, he's got some roadrash but that's about it. His buddy that he was riding with took a turn to fast for his abilities and laid down and Josh prett much couldn't avoid it as when he hit the brakes his wheels locked up.


----------



## Brian

Runningwolf said:


> Brian not sure what meathod you're using but I siphon the wine back to the primary on the floor, add the chemicals and mix good with the drill. I then splash rack back up to a clean carboy on the table. This method seems to remove most of the gas and then I'm spending less time, vacuum degassing.



Dan, I will have to try that because I am just warming it up and then putting the vac pump on and letting it go (with a little agitation). I checked it againg last night and I still had gas in the SP so I degassed again for quite a while. this morning it looks like it is starting to clear a little better. We will see. It alway seems that SP has alot of gas in it. My other wines are not so bad usually one degass and they are good to go.. Still quite a bit of sediment in it so I will be racking again soon and backsweetening. I will be making another batch soon (summer is coming) so I will try your method then. Thanks Dan!


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Supposed to be 55 here on Thursday, I already requested a 1/2 day vacation. Saw someone on a bike on the way into work this am. I can't wait....My son in SC put his bike down yesterday. Not to bad he said, he's got some roadrash but that's about it. His buddy that he was riding with took a turn to fast for his abilities and laid down and Josh prett much couldn't avoid it as when he hit the brakes his wheels locked up.



this is why you and your sone should buy a Jeep Wrangler


----------



## JasonH

Julie said:


> this is why you and your sone should buy a Jeep Wrangler



Agreed. I am also a proud owner of a red wrangler just like the one in your picture.


----------



## Julie

JasonH said:


> Agreed. I am also a proud owner of a red wrangler just like the one in your picture.



    Jason, if you are interested in a jeep club, Mike & I and a few others just started one, justjeepin.org. check us out. We also are doing a handful of cruises that would be open to nonmembers if you are just interested in that.

Mike has a bike, haven't had it out in a long time, I don't like riding on it anymore, too many people just do not see us for some reason.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie;107848I don't like riding on it anymore said:


> Years ago I had a Honda Ascot. Zero to sixty in 3.4 seconds. You barely have time to breath. Anyway you are right. Many people just don't see you. Even staying in the center of your lane and doing the speed limits people wait till you are almost upon them then they pull out into the intersection. Sold mine a long time ago but really enjoyed the ride.
> 
> I figured with it's ability to go fast at a drop of a dime I could get outta trouble before getting into it.
> 
> Go Mike Go!


----------



## Redtrk

Having a very nice Greek dinner with my wife for Valentines Day with a bottle of wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Its a low key evening tonight. We decided to make it a Valentines weekend. We went to ABQ on Saturday with some good friends and saw Wicked the musical. What a great show! Afterwards we went to the Standard Diner for dinner. Triple D (Diner, Drive-Ins and Dives) went there last year and featured this place on one of its episodes. Great place and great food as well. Yesterday evening we out to the plaza in Santa fe for a 3 course prix fixe Valentines dinner for two with wine pairings at the Old House Restaurant. I had the Rib Eye and it was probably one of the top 5 best steaks I have ever eaten. Just perfect. Left overs tonight!


----------



## Runningwolf

...wishing Watson would help me with my wine.


----------



## ffemt128

Bottled my Malvasia Blanc and Chablis yesterday. I now have 4 empty 5 gallon carboys waiting for Chilean juices. I'll bottle my reds next month or early April. I decided to run them through a coarse filter pad on the Buon Vino mini jet last night, just for giggles.


----------



## morg-cas

I had dinner with a friend at a local Japanese restaurant. We ordered cold house sake for drinks and i liked how it was served. Mind you, there is a choice between a cold and a hot one, and i wonder how the hot one, tasted like. It was served in a flask with a triangular bottom floating on ice with salt on an exquisite round glass container. Rather than savour the taste of the sake, i feasted on taking pictures at how it was presented. And that took most of what i did for dinner today.


----------



## Flem

Spending the afternoon with the HVAC guy. Furnace went out overnight. Fortunately, it's not too awfully cold. Unfortunately, the replacement circuit board is going to cost me five bills. Yuk!!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Flem said:


> Unfortunately, the replacement circuit board is going to cost me five bills. Yuk!!!



I take it those bills are not 'Ones', huh?


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> Spending the afternoon with the HVAC guy. Furnace went out overnight. Fortunately, it's not too awfully cold. Unfortunately, the replacement circuit board is going to cost me five bills. Yuk!!!




Yikes, that hurts....


----------



## Flem

UglyBhamGuy said:


> I take it those bills are not 'Ones', huh?



Boy, I wish! That's a lot of carboys, kits, and a pump set-up.


----------



## morg-cas

Flem said:


> Boy, I wish! That's a lot of carboys, kits, and a pump set-up.



Oh dame that sucks. Things like this really happen all too often.


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready to head home and change the lower oil cooling line on my truck. I guess it decided it was time to rupture on my way into work which was evident by the puddle of oil at the front of my truck. Oh joy...


----------



## Lurker

ffemt128 said:


> Getting ready to head home and change the lower oil cooling line on my truck. I guess it decided it was time to rupture on my way into work which was evident by the puddle of oil at the front of my truck. Oh joy...


How old is that truck?


----------



## Daisy317

...being supervised while i putter around the wine room today...


----------



## ffemt128

Lurker said:


> How old is that truck?



It's a 1998 with 130k. Lower oil cooler line sprung a leak. By the time I drove the 6 miles home from work I had about 2 qts of oil left. 

So here's the deal, I leave work, stop at the parts store to get oil, a filter and some engine degreaser. I knew the part wasn't in and the could get from warehouse. Come home, spray all connectors down with PB Blaster. Drain oil and filter. Pop connector on rear of line with no problems. Go to the radiator connection. None of the wrenches I have are the right size. Needed a 20 mm wrench. Head to Advanced, Pepboys, Harbor Freight no luck on the wrench. Parts store calls, part is in. On the way to get part, we get a fire call, go on fire call. Pick up $24 part, they don't have wrench either. Come home, call local shop, schedule appointment for daughter's car for inspection and ask if I can borrow wrench. Pick up wrench, 30 minutes later return wrench, truck is fixed. Now I get out the broom and the palmolive so I can wash the driveway before swmbo sees the oil all over the driveway. 

Anyone who needs to replace this part make sure you have a 20 mm wrench prior to starting. The entire process including the fire call took almost 3 hours for what should have been an hour job at the most. The only good thing about all the running around is that it was done on the bike. First ride of the year. Taking it to work tomorrow for a half day since it's supposed to close to 60 and sunny here.


----------



## Runningwolf

Now thats a really cool picture. Troy would appreciate that one with all of his cats. I'm sure Wade can relate also.


----------



## Daisy317

Runningwolf said:


> Now thats a really cool picture. Troy would appreciate that one with all of his cats. I'm sure Wade can relate also.



What can I say? I'm in training to become not only the crazy cat lady in the neighborhood... but the WINO crazy cat lady... with wino cats...


----------



## Runningwolf

Crying my eye's out. Last week I sold my shares of Family Dollar to invest in something else. Today it went up $10.17 a share!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Crying my eye's out. Last week I sold my shares of Family Dollar to invest in something else. Today it went up $10.17 a share!!!



Ouch and double ouch....


----------



## ibglowin

Washing bottles, blasting bottles, drying bottles, getting ready to bottle my MM Renaissance Nero D' Avola this week. 8 months in a carboy is long enough.


----------



## Flem

ffemt128 said:


> It's a 1998 with 130k. Lower oil cooler line sprung a leak. By the time I drove the 6 miles home from work I had about 2 qts of oil left.
> 
> So here's the deal, I leave work, stop at the parts store to get oil, a filter and some engine degreaser. I knew the part wasn't in and the could get from warehouse. Come home, spray all connectors down with PB Blaster. Drain oil and filter. Pop connector on rear of line with no problems. Go to the radiator connection. None of the wrenches I have are the right size. Needed a 20 mm wrench. Head to Advanced, Pepboys, Harbor Freight no luck on the wrench. Parts store calls, part is in. On the way to get part, we get a fire call, go on fire call. Pick up $24 part, they don't have wrench either. Come home, call local shop, schedule appointment for daughter's car for inspection and ask if I can borrow wrench. Pick up wrench, 30 minutes later return wrench, truck is fixed. Now I get out the broom and the palmolive so I can wash the driveway before swmbo sees the oil all over the driveway.
> 
> Anyone who needs to replace this part make sure you have a 20 mm wrench prior to starting. The entire process including the fire call took almost 3 hours for what should have been an hour job at the most. The only good thing about all the running around is that it was done on the bike. First ride of the year. Taking it to work tomorrow for a half day since it's supposed to close to 60 and sunny here.



Doug, I think you need a nice glass of wine!!!


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> Crying my eye's out. Last week I sold my shares of Family Dollar to invest in something else. Today it went up $10.17 a share!!!



Remind me not to ask your advice on future investments! LOL
P.S. I heard HD is hiring!


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> P.S. I heard HD is hiring!



We don't wanna go down that road


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> We don't wanna go down that road



No kidding! Only kidding! Been there---Done that!


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> Doug, I think you need a nice glass of wine!!!



Just got done with Borough Committee meeting, it's officially *WINE TIME*


----------



## xanxer82

I bottled my wild rasberry and mulberry blend wine today. it was just one gallon. got 5 bottles out of it. Discovered my glass jug had a crack in it  So, into recycling it went. Good thing I have another glass jug of topping up wine to replace it with.


----------



## Rootedmotion

Just got the pump and filter all set up... now to filter 1655 gallons of asian pear table winei have been working on.


----------



## Brian

Last night I cracked open my black cherry / concord that has been bulk ageing for 3 months... Wow!!! it is really great.. I added a little sugar to bring out the falvor and man was it good. I gave some to my wife and she liked it to. She actually said "I am impressed" now that is saying something.. She is a bit of a wine snob...LOL I hope she doesn't read this... LOL Still watching my strawberry SP and orange clearing.. They are both taking along time for some reason. I even used bentonite, and superclear. They are clearing but real slow.. I haven't gotten that patience thing down yet... haha


----------



## Lurker

Rootedmotion said:


> Just got the pump and filter all set up... now to filter 1655 gallons of asian pear table winei have been working on.


1655 Gallons??? You do not sound like a home winemaker, asian pear sounds good.


----------



## Tom

YEA had the same thoughts. Odd #


----------



## Flem

Do you have a tanker sitting in your front yard?


----------



## Tom

me thinks his finger stuttered ... LOL !
OR been tasting this to much


----------



## Rootedmotion

lol no that number is correct and it is pretty good, a little sweet for my liking though.. actually the real number was 1695 gallons, i just threw 1655 off the top of my head. 

No i am not a home winemaker but i make wine and work on wine everyday. I am an assistant winemaker at a med size winery in SW Mich.


----------



## Flem

I feel better now. Thanks!


----------



## ffemt128

Took a half day off of work today and took the bike to go have lunch with my wife. Put 70 miles on the bike today. It felt good to be out again so early in the year. Hopefully spring will come soon.


----------



## Rootedmotion

Flem said:


> I feel better now. Thanks!



no problem flem, didnt mean to scare anyone lol

ffment? what kind of bike do you ride? I am dieing to get mine out but we still have ice in some places and waiting for the 2 1/2 feet of snow to melt. My dad had his goldwing out the other night.


----------



## Runningwolf

I just set up my enolmatic and was almost done sanitizing bottle when my power went out at 11:00 this morning. It just came back on about 3:45. Dang I had a helper here and all as I was getting ready to bottle about 7 cases. Oh well maybe tomorrow


----------



## Flem

Just received my order from George. CC Showcase Collection, Yakima Riesling and a RJS Cru Orchard Breezin, Strawberry White Zinfandel. 
Already pitched the yeast on the Riesling.


----------



## ibglowin

That Riesling is amazing.


----------



## Flem

ibglowin said:


> That Riesling is amazing.



Mike,
I thought I recalled that you had made it. Didn't you post a picture of the box sitting on a barrel? How old is it now?


----------



## robie

Runningwolf said:


> I just set up my enolmatic and was almost done sanitizing bottle when my power went out at 11:00 this morning. It just came back on about 3:45. Dang I had a helper here and all as I was getting ready to bottle about 7 cases. Oh well maybe tomorrow



Too bad. Let us know how you like that enolmatic. As I was telling Wade, I avoid bottling like the plaque. Maybe I wouldn't if I had a decent bottling system.

What am I doing? Sitting in a hotel room in Denver, Colorado, for one more night before I can get home tomorrow evening. Before I left home, in a fermentor bucket I sealed and added an air lock to my MM Meglioli Barolo. I moved it from a ten-gallon bucket to the 7.9 gallon, so I can seal it. Even though I removed the grape pack, it is within an inch of the top of the 7.9 gallon bucket. Good thing I am past the wine volcano stage. 

Man! That is the thickest and richest kit I have ever made. When I stirred the must, it was like syrup on my stirring spoon. The grape pack, which came with the kit is twice the size of the Cellar Craft grape packs. I am looking forward to racking it this weekend; it should be ready by then.


----------



## ibglowin

Dude,

Why are you in a hotel room when your only 80 miles away from home? That would be an easy morning commute for us. I would head for my own bed in a heartbeat and head back the next AM. :>


----------



## Runningwolf

robie said:


> Too bad. Let us know how you like that enolmatic. As I was telling Wade, I avoid bottling like the plaque. Maybe I wouldn't if I had a decent bottling system.



I meant I just set it up for this time. I've had it for quiet a while now and love it. Filter and bottle in one step. I don't mind bottling at all but its best if you can have someone else corking as you're bottling.


----------



## Javila

*pineapple orange banana wine*

Didn't know where to stick this question, didnt really want to create a new thread/topic. My pineapple orange banana wine was made from dole's frozen concentrate. Starting s.g. was 1.105, fermentation has been going on steady for bout 9 days but has now stopped at 1.010. Smell, taste, color all looks good so far. Should i kick start again with a little yeast? Does .010 make that much difference a few months down the road? Is it ok for it to stop at this point?


----------



## djrockinsteve

First off I don't know what yeast you used and it's alcoholic tolerances. I myself would airate it a bit and add a teaspoon of superferment and see what happens. I also would snap on a lid with an airlock to help protect it. You can then rack it and even if it is still fermenting minutely all you will end up with is a little extra CO2 to degass when you rack off the sedimant after it clears.


----------



## Javila

I used Lalvin d-47 and did a yeast starter. Already had a airlock on it, will go ahead and pitch a little lalvin ec-1118. Will airate using my drill and see what happens. Thanku.


----------



## robie

ibglowin said:


> Dude,
> 
> Why are you in a hotel room when your only 80 miles away from home? That would be an easy morning commute for us. I would head for my own bed in a heartbeat and head back the next AM. :>



Two of us come here at least once each month for a week to test at Time Warner. Sme testing can only be done on-site. It's about 90 miles one way.

They like us to start by about 7:45, so I would be commuting right in the heart of morning traffic. It would take me about 3 hours to make the trip, rather than non-prime time of 1.5 hours.

One problem is that I am at a site between Denver and Boulder. The two cities are only about 16 miles apart, but because the freeway ends in (dumps into) downtown Boulder, every time a traffic light changes in Boulder, it backs up all the way to Denver. It makes it slow going.

You don't have a long commute there in N.M. do you, Mike? I figure you live close to work.


----------



## robie

Javila said:


> I used Lalvin d-47 and did a yeast starter. Already had a airlock on it, will go ahead and pitch a little lalvin ec-1118. Will airate using my drill and see what happens. Thanku.



Get the temperature up to about 75F. Stir the must really well. Sometimes the yeast just need warmed up and stirred back into suspension.


----------



## ffemt128

Just bottled my Merlot. It's tasty at 6 months, cant wait to let it age another 6.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just bottled my White Merlot and Country Apple today.


----------



## xanxer82

Just got home from work. Long week. Teleconferences with the State.. report entered to the Feds, several investigations going on, meetings with a lawyer and lots and lots of paperwork. I'm more than ready for a 3 day weekend. A shame I have no new fermenting projects to start. I do have a couple of computers to fix one for my soon to be mother in law and another for a lady I work with.
I also have a Cab Sauv bubbling away in primary. No new wine equipment until I book the honeymoon. Should happen on pay day next week. We're looking at a nice little cabin in the mountains. Been trying to decide where and how much we can aford.


----------



## Wade E

Today was a blast. My wife was in the hospital for the last few days so I had to miss a few hours each day to get the kids on the bus for school and then go to work and then leave early to get them back off the bus. Today however I did the same but 45 minutes after getting to work the school nurse called me saying my son was sick so I spent more in gas then I made working. Then later I had to go back to get my paycheck as things are very tight here but the checks werent in this morning to just grab it and go home. On the way home I heard a nice clunk, stopped,looked under, broken front sway bar!! Stopped at the parts place and oredered a new one and that will be in tomorrow morn. From there it is finally time to pick up the wife as they are releasing her a day ahead of sched. This hospital is an hour each way away as the doctor she uses which is one of only a few under workmans comp coverage only operates in a few places, she has a prcatice very close to us but doesnt do surgeries like this anywhere close. On the way home its time to get the prescriptions as the hospital canty fill them. Stop at CVS as thats the only place that her comp place uses and they dont have these prescriptions here and the only store that has any of this on hand is 45 minutes away from my house. At least it wasnt in the same direction as where we came from or Id really be pissed off! Finally home now. She had a bone removed from her neck and a few nerve endings burned off but so far its way better the the knee surgeries she's gone through! She's up and walking around ok at least!


----------



## ibglowin

Wade,

Best wishes for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Flem

Good luck! It sounds like you've had a busy day. And many more to come.


----------



## grapeman

I think the stars were crossed today. Hope she gets better soon and things go a bit more smoothly. Things were similar here today but not as bad. Things just didn't go smoothly- everything took a bit of effort. The worst was the Dept of Motor Vehicles, trying to get a truck re-registered. It took three calls to the insurance company and two trips to the DMV. They just didn't want to accept that I am who I claim to be!


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG Wade well you're all home now and I think you otta stay there before something else happens. Here's wishing a speedy recovery for your wife and i hope your parts come in tomorrow.


----------



## djrockinsteve

grapeman said:


> They just didn't want to accept that I am who I claim to be!



Next time take a pocket mirror. When they ask if this is you, look in the mirror and say, yea it's me.


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> Today was a blast. My wife was in the hospital for the last few days so I had to miss a few hours each day to get the kids on the bus for school and then go to work and then leave early to get them back off the bus. Today however I did the same but 45 minutes after getting to work the school nurse called me saying my son was sick so I spent more in gas then I made working. Then later I had to go back to get my paycheck as things are very tight here but the checks werent in this morning to just grab it and go home. On the way home I heard a nice clunk, stopped,looked under, broken front sway bar!! Stopped at the parts place and oredered a new one and that will be in tomorrow morn. From there it is finally time to pick up the wife as they are releasing her a day ahead of sched. This hospital is an hour each way away as the doctor she uses which is one of only a few under workmans comp coverage only operates in a few places, she has a prcatice very close to us but doesnt do surgeries like this anywhere close. On the way home its time to get the prescriptions as the hospital canty fill them. Stop at CVS as thats the only place that her comp place uses and they dont have these prescriptions here and the only store that has any of this on hand is 45 minutes away from my house. At least it wasnt in the same direction as where we came from or Id really be pissed off! Finally home now. She had a bone removed from her neck and a few nerve endings burned off but so far its way better the the knee surgeries she's gone through! She's up and walking around ok at least!



What a mouthfull!
Now give her a glass or 2 of Wine and you a few homebrews


----------



## roblloyd

Today I'm:
Making creme brulee for dessert tonight
racking my chianti
starting skeeter pee using the chianti slurry
then driving to RI for a golf expo with my 7yo daughter
then a friends for their 2yo bday party
eating creme brulee with one of Wade's wines


----------



## Wade E

She's actually doing very well so thanks everyone! Rich, was this the Ford Ranger you were trying to re-register? Well, Im off to go get the part and it figures it was all nice and warm yesterday and the day before but of coarse as soon as I have to do some work outside it has to drop down to 30* with 50 mile an hour winds!!!!!!! Arggggg
Rob, do you use one of those cool little blow torches for the Creme, Brulee? I think the White Chocolate Port tastes very similar to Creme Brulee more then White Chocolate.


----------



## Flem

Going to the the Broadway play, "Hair". Then to dinner with friends.


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> Going to the the Broadway play, "Hair". Then to dinner with friends.



That sounds like a good time. I like broadway plays. The only one I did not like was Lion King which I saw in Toronto.


----------



## Flem

Next to Phantom of the Opera, the Lion King was one of my favorites. I loved the music and especially the way they designed the characters. But, it's not for everyone. What didn't you like about it?


----------



## Runningwolf

I also saw les miserables in Toronto and that was great. Not sure what it was about Lion King just didn't get into it.


----------



## Rootedmotion

I will be busy talking to the insurance company and talking to the glass guys getting an estimate onmy windshield. I had some kid driving towards me on a back country road throw a pop bottle out his sunroof at my new truck and it broke the windshield. Tried chasing the kid but to much open road by the time got turned around he was to far away.
On a side note, I will be going to my boss' (the winemaker) house tonight for a fun night of "tasting" and hanging out. Should be a good night.


----------



## Wade E

Man, Would love to run into a kid like that in a dark back alley!!!!!!!! Well, replacing the brokn sway bar was fun thats for sure. Both the link bolts broke right off so Im very glad I dont play around and I bought all new everything when I purchased the sway bar just because I know my luck!!! All in all it took about 2.75 hours and a few pain killers! Going to the dump now to throw that out and then to the hardware store to find barbed ends for the water filter housings so I can finish pricing and get these for sale and use as Im going to keep 1 for myself and sell the one from Valley Vintner if I can. Its basically the same thing but I want the mounting bracket for mine so I can mount this unit on the wall out of the way f everything to keep the clutter down in my small room. Maybe once I get the one from Valley Vintner in I can locate a bracket for it if it accepts one. I will sell the Valley Vinten 1 for the same price as Im selling mine which I will be losing money on but thats the way the cookie crumbles! See ya in a bit!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade I am not sure how you this bracket works but with my canister I use I need to hold it over a bucket when I take it apart to prevent spilling the wine inside. The enolmatic has a heavy ring like contraption you set the canister down into.


----------



## Wade E

I know exactly what you are talking about as I have 2 water filters. I will be mounting this low and will be using a stand off block to keep the canister further off the wall so I can easily sit a bucket underneath it to catch any OOOOpsies. Im pretty good at it though as I have my 2 water filters mounted in my wine cellar over all my wine glasses sitting on a shelf. I will probably take 2 of these units and replace the existing water filters I have as those are garbage and very very hard to get the bottom canister off and they down even have wall brackets which over the years of struggling to get these off Ive created small leaks that develope every time I change the filters and then seal themselves back up after about 1-2 weeks.


----------



## xanxer82

Spent the day with Tristen while Kat was at her chemistry class.
Bought a book The Backyard Homestead. Has lots of good information in it.
Can't wait to have my own land. Right now I have my little patch at the in laws place. They loved the veggies I grew last year.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade take a look at this water filter. I installed one this past Fall as I got tired of trying to get those dang gaskets to seal on the overhead filters. Plus the filter I was buying cost about $30.00 so over several years this will pay for itself. Once you hook it up you walk away from it and forget about it. No filters to ever change. It made a big difference in our water quality. Just FYI.


----------



## Wade E

IMO not very good filtration. With all the stuff making its way into water supplies around the world I want something a little better. Looks like it has the same problem as mine with the connections except I guess you dont have to change them?? Doesnt really describe how it works though, please inform me!


----------



## ffemt128

I lost a carboy today. My stationary tub is furthest from the hot water heater. I had a carboy in the tub and was rinsing a couple bottles. I turned on the hot water then not more than 10 seconds later I turned on the cold and heard a loud pop. Washing machine was running a Hot load and the 45-50 degree carboy sitting in the tub cracked around the base. It was one of the older ones I had so who knows what abuse it went through in the past. Just a shame, now I really need to get a few more.


----------



## Pumps To You ( Wade E)

This is why I say do not put carboys under temp change differentials like this. Its just like a windshield only much much easier to crack under these conditions! Hehehe, forgot to log out and then log in under my username!


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> I lost a carboy today. My stationary tub is furthest from the hot water heater. I had a carboy in the tub and was rinsing a couple bottles. I turned on the hot water then not more than 10 seconds later I turned on the cold and heard a loud pop. Washing machine was running a Hot load and the 45-50 degree carboy sitting in the tub cracked around the base. It was one of the older ones I had so who knows what abuse it went through in the past. Just a shame, now I really need to get a few more.



Wow, I feel your pain Doug.



Pumps To You ( Wade E) said:


> This is why I say do not put carboys under temp change differentials like this. Its just like a windshield only much much easier to crack under these conditions! Hehehe, forgot to log out and then log in under my username!



Are you a spammer!!!!!! I'm thinkin we might have to ban you,


----------



## Wade E

Ummmmm, maybe!


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Ummmmm, maybe!



Aha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> I lost a carboy today. Just a shame, now I really need to get a few more.



Doug sorry to here this. I have not made the connecion yet but I'll try again tomorrow and see if I can get you a have dozen carboys.


----------



## Sirs

sorry to hear about the carboy thank goodness it wasn't full like mine


----------



## jtstar

Sorry about your carboy


----------



## wvbrewer

Sorry to hear that. I sure that carboy had a great wine making history.


----------



## ffemt128

Pumps To You ( Wade E) said:


> This is why I say do not put carboys under temp change differentials like this. Its just like a windshield only much much easier to crack under these conditions! Hehehe, forgot to log out and then log in under my username!



I try not to, it usually takes a minute or so for the water at the stationary tub to warm up and I once I start feeling warm I open the cold so that I can use warm water. My mistake came from not realizing the washer was running. The water litterally didn't even run for 10 seconds before the loud crack. On the bright side (if there is one) the carboy was a whole lot lighter without the bottom.


----------



## Runningwolf

You could always use it as a big funnel now.


----------



## DavidB

ffemt128 said:


> On the bright side (if there is one) the carboy was a whole lot lighter without the bottom.



Another bright side....You can replace it now with a better bottle plastic carboy so you never have to worry about this issue again.


----------



## Tom

Today Is my Wine Club Meeting!


----------



## DavidB

xanxer82 said:


> Bought a book The Backyard Homestead. Has lots of good information in it. Can't wait to have my own land. Right now I have my little patch at the in laws place. They loved the veggies I grew last year.



Looked up the book and bought it last night from B&N. You are correct, seems to be a great source of information especially for someone like me that is a city boy going country. Like you, I can't wait to have my own little patch of land to call my own. Really love how the book shows diagrams of how to plant even the smallest area to the fullest potential. 

Good reading there. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## gird123

this is one of the things that convinced me to buy mainly plastic.

I really like this video. Better bottle dropped from 36" on youtube.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP6ZEenvRho[/ame]


----------



## Flem

ffemt128 said:


> I try not to, it usually takes a minute or so for the water at the stationary tub to warm up and I once I start feeling warm I open the cold so that I can use warm water. My mistake came from not realizing the washer was running. The water litterally didn't even run for 10 seconds before the loud crack. On the bright side (if there is one) the carboy was a whole lot lighter without the bottom.



Sounds like a trip to South Hills Brewing.


----------



## Runningwolf

gird123 said:


> this is one of the things that convinced me to buy mainly plastic. I really like this video. Better bottle dropped from 36" on youtube.


Gird I agree with you there are some advantages to the BB. I you have a large collection of glass carboys the BB's come in real handy as a secondary since you can siphon down into one and then later on vacuum rack out of it. I also like placing them in between my glass carboys when in storage. They are great when it comes to moving them or cleaning compared to glass. I have little problems moving them as I grab the neck and the bottom which doesn't push any wine out. I just purchased (2) 3 gallon and would like to get a couple 6 gallon. For under $20.00 each it's worth it to me.

Now with that said, I love to hate these things. If I did not have an ample amount of glass I would not be buying them (they're great for back ups). I just feel for the serious long term wine maker that the glass carboys are a better choice.


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> Sounds like a trip to South Hills Brewing.



Premier Produce in the strip has new glass for $25.00. I have to Better Bottles, can't vacuum rack from them. I'll stick to glass.


----------



## ffemt128

Bottled Pinot Noir anf doing laundry. Going to head down to the local winery for a bottle of Deep Valley Blush and to see about more bottles. I've just about used everything I had in stock.


----------



## Sirs

I've found one way to get around moving the plastic bottles,I put the few I use in a 5 gallon bucket so when I need to move them it doesn't suck in air or blow any wine out. I've found I can do this also with alot of my glass ones also that at least keeps the glass and most of the wine safe.


----------



## Runningwolf

Eddy I just tried a Home Depot 5 gallon bucket and the BB would not fit in it. Was that a primary bucket you used?


----------



## Sirs

I use old buckets I got when I was doing drywall there is a few different brands some are tall and skinny lke the Home Depot and Lowes buckets and some are short and fat. The short fat ones are what I use. The 3 gallon and 4 gallon ones will fit in any of the buckets oh and it's Eddie not (Eddy or Edward) Danny lol

the buckets are old Joint compound buckets you can go to most any construction job and the guys will give you about all you want if they're not goobs


----------



## millwright01

Today I racked my WE Chilean Merlot, Got my En Primeur Australian Shiraz racked into the secondary, and have 40 pounds of summer sausage ready to come out of the smoker in about 30 minutes. I will get that cooled down (easy job, -18C here) and into the freezer. If all that goes well I may even mix up the Cheeky Monkey Shiraz I bought yesterday since my primary is empty.


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO sorry about that Eddie. Your right I think those buckets are wider. When I worked for a contruction company I use to save those and the 5 gal paint buckets also. They're great to have around the yard for many purposes including carrying tools.


----------



## DavidB

Sirs said:


> it's Eddie not (Eddy or Edward) Danny lol



I thought it was SIR Eddie, KING of the free muscadine grapes, and all that you can pick / carry. LOL

Bought time to stop by and get some cuttings from those babies!


----------



## Flem

ffemt128 said:


> Premier Produce in the strip has new glass for $25.00. I have to Better Bottles, can't vacuum rack from them. I'll stick to glass.



Doug,
You or Steve need to let me know exactly where Premier Produce is in the Strip. I know it's on the loading dock side, but how far down? Is there a sign for it?
Thanks!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Flem said:


> Doug,
> You or Steve need to let me know exactly where Premier Produce is in the Strip. I know it's on the loading dock side, but how far down? Is there a sign for it?
> Thanks!



Premiere Produce
17th and 20th streets and Smallman
Pittsburgh 15222

Jay, 412-765-0710

There are a few others there but I have always delt with Jay. Nice fellow. Last year they told me that they do not carry Chile juice. I don't know why. They do supply fruits and vegetables to all the restaurants.

I order Regina juice afterLabor Day and anywhere from a few days to a week they come in.

They do carry 5 gallon carboys, supplies and even some yeast. They have a website you can see what they carry. Typically you would pick up anything you order from 2 am thru 8 am

http://premierproducepgh.com/


----------



## Flem

djrockinsteve said:


> Premiere Produce
> 17th and 20th streets and Smallman
> Pittsburgh 15222
> 
> Jay, 412-765-0710
> 
> There are a few others there but I have always delt with Jay. Nice fellow. Last year they told me that they do not carry Chile juice. I don't know why. They do supply fruits and vegetables to all the restaurants.
> 
> I order Regina juice afterLabor Day and anywhere from a few days to a week they come in.
> 
> They do carry 5 gallon carboys, supplies and even some yeast. They have a website you can see what they carry. Typically you would pick up anything you order from 2 am thru 8 am
> 
> http://premierproducepgh.com/



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Sirs

DavidB said:


> I thought it was SIR Eddie, KING of the free muscadine grapes, and all that you can pick / carry. LOL
> 
> Bought time to stop by and get some cuttings from those babies!



David don't even go there.............. and your right it is getting really close seeing that alot of stuff is starting to bud already here


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> Doug,
> You or Steve need to let me know exactly where Premier Produce is in the Strip. I know it's on the loading dock side, but how far down? Is there a sign for it?
> Thanks!





djrockinsteve said:


> Premiere Produce
> 17th and 20th streets and Smallman
> Pittsburgh 15222
> 
> Jay, 412-765-0710
> 
> There are a few others there but I have always delt with Jay. Nice fellow. Last year they told me that they do not carry Chile juice. I don't know why. They do supply fruits and vegetables to all the restaurants.
> 
> I order Regina juice afterLabor Day and anywhere from a few days to a week they come in.
> 
> They do carry 5 gallon carboys, supplies and even some yeast. They have a website you can see what they carry. Typically you would pick up anything you order from 2 am thru 8 am
> 
> http://premierproducepgh.com/



The easy thing to do is to start looking for Kaya on the right hand side. It is just before that on the left. They have a sign but early in the AM it is difficult to see due to lack of lighting. You enter through the wharehouse door.


----------



## ffemt128

Off work for President's Day. Have to take my daughter for her 4 y/o check up then home to rack the Noble Muscadine. I haven't racked it since I cold stabilized it. Curious what the PH and acid readings are now.


----------



## ibglowin

Off for Presidents day as well! Will try and finally get my act together and bottle my Nero D' Avola. Need to reclaim a carboy or two!


----------



## Runningwolf

Cleaned 6" of heavy wet snow out of the driveway. We got lucky once again as the folks along the lake got closer to 12". Today I'll be washing bottles as I'm down to about only 12 cases cleaned and ready to go. I like to have at least 25 so I can pick and choose colors when possible.


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> Need to reclaim a carboy or two!



Heard that!


----------



## Flem

ffemt128 said:


> Off work for President's Day. Have to take my daughter for her 4 y/o check up then home to rack the Noble Muscadine. I haven't racked it since I cold stabilized it. Curious what the PH and acid readings are now.



Did you drop any wine diamonds?


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> Did you drop any wine diamonds?



It dropped a fair amount of them. I cold stabilized all my California juices. All the dropped diamonds. The Red, and Noble Muscadine as well as the Elderberry Blueberry did also. They were dropping at the 45 degree temps in the basement.


----------



## gird123

*score*

Helped my uncle move and scored two of these. 54 bottle capacity and a little assembly required.


----------



## ibglowin

Nice score!


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice score


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> It dropped a fair amount of them. I cold stabilized all my California juices. All the dropped diamonds. The Red, and Noble Muscadine as well as the Elderberry Blueberry did also. They were dropping at the 45 degree temps in the basement.



Doug are you saying you got diamonds from Elderberry and blueberry wine? I thought the tartaric acid was only in grapes.


----------



## ffemt128

gird123 said:


> Helped my uncle move and scored two of these. 54 bottle capacity and a little assembly required.
> 
> View attachment 1973



Very nice score...


Sitting here getting ready for FD meeting listening to all the accidents out there right now. Just heard dispatch for SUV on it's side with woman and 2 children inside. PD doesnt want to attemp extrication for fear of further roll over.

It was a good day, got the Noble Muscadine racked, tasted the Elderberry Blueberry that I sweetened to 1.010. Very good. Need to taste and measure sg of other batch. This may have to be a sweet wine with low acid.


----------



## millwright01

mixed on the Cheeky Monkey Shiraz. Ran out of energy yesterday. LOL


----------



## xanxer82

Planning on building a wine work bench.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug are you saying you got diamonds from Elderberry and blueberry wine? I thought the tartaric acid was only in grapes.



Not alot, could have dropped out from the acid blend.


----------



## Julie

JEAN DAY


----------



## Dex

Today, I have been tasting a 3 mo old bottle of CellarCraft Chateneau du Pay and thinking "It's coming but probably needs another 6 mos"


----------



## Wade E

Today Im waking up too early due to wicked back pains, thank the lord today is the day I get my injection which hurts like hell itself but then helps drastically.


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Today Im waking up too early due to wicked back pains, thank the lord today is the day I get my injection which hurts like hell itself but then helps drastically.



Good Morning,

Sorry to hear about your back pain but it is nice to see someone else this early on here.


----------



## Wade E

Glad to see ven this early in the Morn you mods are watching the site!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonyt

Wade E said:


> Glad to see ven this early in the Morn you mods are watching the site!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hope your back is better.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie said:


> JEAN DAY



Hey if Jean wore jeans on jean day would that make it redundant?


----------



## Brian

Wade sorry to hear about your back! I hope the shot helps and gets you feeling better soon!


----------



## Julie

djrockinsteve said:


> Hey if Jean wore jeans on jean day would that make it redundant?



You have been hanging with Dan to long


----------



## Flem

Just ordered my Chilean Carmenere juice bucket from the L'uva Bella winery. Can pick it up anytime after March 24th. Hooray!


----------



## ffemt128

Have a borough council meeting this evening. Will be ordering my Chilean Juice on Friday. 6 buckets.. Yeah....


----------



## Rootedmotion

Just filtered and free so2 tested an asian pear desert wine, free so2 testing our '10 Pinot Noir and then off to a wine tasting with a few of the local winemakers. 
We bring some of our wines that we are working on right now and go through and talk about them. Todays tasting is for the '09 reds that we are getting ready to bottle coming up in the spring.


----------



## ffemt128

Council meeting over, having a glass of my extra Pinot Noir then off to bed. Yeah, sleep.


----------



## Tom

Started a Blueberry Wine from the Blueberries I got last Sunday


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom how many pounds per gallon are you using.


----------



## Tom

30# for 6 gal. Butt, planning on a big strong f-pac


----------



## Daisy317

I dont want to go back into work today


----------



## Flem

Just racked my Cellar Craft, Showcase Coll., Yakima Valley Riesling to the secondary fermenter.


----------



## Rootedmotion

Emptied everything out of one of our storage trailers, except the press and the destemer, in preperation for 26 pallets of bottles we are getting next week. And filled one of our topping containers with '10 pinot noir for topping.


----------



## Tom

Just got back from a "special" homebrew meeting. We are starting to plan for our 2nd annual Home Brew Day the 1st Saturday in May. We expect 50+ homebrewers brewing that day. Lots to plan and do for that day.

Oh and yes we WILL be drinking alot of each others brews


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Bottled 4 gallons of Apfelwein.
Put one gallon aside with 1 clove and a stick of cinnamon.

Racked my Skeeter Pee on to 3 cups of sugar and 3 cans of White Grape/Raspberry Concentrate.
Gonna let it clear a bit more.
Gonna keg instead of bottle. After i get the fridge set up this weekend.


----------



## skiboarder72

Going to bottle 6 gallons of reisling, 6 gallons of old vine zin, and a gallon of breakfast wine tonight!


----------



## ibglowin

Attending the 30th Annual NM Vine and Wine Conference!


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Attending the 30th Annual NM Vine and Wine Conference!



Very cool and it's probably warm there. We are in the middle of a blizzard dumping 2" an hour. It's suppose to get better early this afternoon. Probably hitting Tom and Wade on the east coast real soon.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Very cool and it's probably warm there. We are in the middle of a blizzard dumping 2" an hour. It's suppose to get better early this afternoon. Probably hitting Tom and Wade on the east coast real soon.



We're getting rain. Rather have the rain than the snow.


----------



## Flem

Get ready Doug,
It looks like a blizzard outside right now.


----------



## Runningwolf

I just cleaned about 10" out of my driveway . Its the heavy pelletized stuff thats coming down. Its drifting like crazy too as the snow is blowing side ways instead of straight down. Very windy! Hopefully I'll it won't be as bad this afternoon when I hit it a second time and that'll be it.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> I just cleaned about 10" out of my driveway . Its the heavy pelletized stuff thats coming down. Its drifting like crazy too as the snow is blowing side ways instead of straight down. Very windy! Hopefully I'll it won't be as bad this afternoon when I hit it a second time and that'll be it.


I feel for you Dan. I don't envy you having that much snow. On the bright side, Phil did see his shadow so Spring should be right around the corner.


----------



## Rootedmotion

getting our beer trailer setup and will be hauling it up to grand rapids tonight for the michigan winter beer festival tomorrow. The trailer holds 6 kegs and has 5 taps on the outside.


----------



## Redtrk

Well now since i'm off work today I had lunch with my youngest son. Went for a motorcycle ride. A bit chilly but it was still a ride. Then added the F-pack and clearing agent to my Raspberry Chocolate Port and put it away for two weeks to clear.


----------



## xanxer82

Still recovering from the allergy testing. Only 1 item on the list that I'm NOT allergic to so far.
Currently in my office finishing up some paperwork. Ready for the weekend and a nap.


----------



## Redtrk

xanxer82 said:


> Still recovering from the allergy testing. Only 1 item on the list that I'm NOT allergic to so far.
> Currently in my office finishing up some paperwork. Ready for the weekend and a nap.



I hope that 1 item is grapes!


----------



## Flem

xanxer82 said:


> Still recovering from the allergy testing. Only 1 item on the list that I'm NOT allergic to so far.
> Currently in my office finishing up some paperwork. Ready for the weekend and a nap.



That reallys sucks. My wife and son-in-law have several allergies. Are you going to try the treatments for them? Good luck!


----------



## xanxer82

Thanks for the well wishes. I ended up getting 34 skin test injections. The only thing I'm not allergic to so far is non seasonal mold. 
I'm going to be getting allergy shots to help. Also had a CT scan of the sinuses to make sure that everything is ok there too.
The doc said within a year I'll be like a new man. Even though he said there isnt much he can do for the shell fish allergy.
I'm still good with my wine and beer though.
Plans for tonight include racking the cabernet sauvignon off the gross lees and maybe racking the pinapple as well.


----------



## Julie

Dan, 

I think you are going to have to change your user name from Xanier82 to Bubbleboy82.


----------



## xanxer82

Haha nah. I'm a tough one. Besides, I'd try to turn the bubble into a fermenter. 
Also, Just bought a new Amazon Kindle. Got one for Kat for her birthday and played around with it. Decided to get one for myself too.
Last night I bought Kat's wedding band and she bought mine. It's not too gaudy and it's reasonably comfortable which makes me happy.


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> Haha nah. I'm a tough one. Besides, I'd try to turn the bubble into a fermenter.
> Also, Just bought a new Amazon Kindle. Got one for Kat for her birthday and played around with it. Decided to get one for myself too.
> Last night I bought Kat's wedding band and she bought mine. It's not too gaudy and it's reasonably comfortable which makes me happy.



Hey, I just bought a Kindle also, I'm really liking it.


----------



## DavidB

Have spent the entire day sitting in my easy chair doing searches on the internet and drinking muscadine wine (stated at 12 at the advice of Sirs! LOL)

Trying to find out more about a nickel Chief Special I scored this week. It's a Smith and Wesson mod 37 Airweight in 38 spl. built on the J frame. Has only been fired 3 times (one at the factory and two by the guy I bought it from) and is in like new condition. Previous owner can't remember when he bought it and doesn't have any papers with it. The guy is totally legit, just old and fragile. I was trying to date it and also determine if it can handle + P or if I should just use standard rounds. Anyone know how to determine the age of a gun by the serial number?


----------



## Flem

I recently bought a used Smith, Model 36, 38 spec. I could never find a definitive answer as to whether I could shoot +P rounds through it. You could probably check with S&W. Based on the serial number, they should be able to answer your question. I didn't go that route.
Mike


----------



## Wiz

I agree, it's probably best to just email S & W's customer service department on Monday.


----------



## ffemt128

DavidB said:


> Have spent the entire day sitting in my easy chair doing searches on the internet and drinking muscadine wine (stated at 12 at the advice of Sirs! LOL)
> 
> Trying to find out more about a nickel Chief Special I scored this week. It's a Smith and Wesson mod 37 Airweight in 38 spl. built on the J frame. Has only been fired 3 times (one at the factory and two by the guy I bought it from) and is in like new condition. Previous owner can't remember when he bought it and doesn't have any papers with it. The guy is totally legit, just old and fragile. I was trying to date it and also determine if it can handle + P or if I should just use standard rounds. Anyone know how to determine the age of a gun by the serial number?



I personally would not shoot +P through it. That's just me though. Most likely it was not rated for them when originally built.

Me, just got home from our annual Fire Department banquet. Good time. Having a glass of Chabis now then off to bed. Suppose to go help my son at his hout tomorrow but he was making plans to go out so most likely won't be helping him til after noon if at all. Oh well. 

I started my Blueberry Pomegranate today based on Djrockinsteve's recipe. I'll pitch yeast tomorrow AM and see where this takes me. Have just under 7 gallons of must, hoping for 6 gallons of finished wine. Have 20 more cans of frozen juice in the freezer for the next batch.


----------



## Flem

Just helped my son and his friends get packed up for a short ski trip to Western N.Y.


----------



## Tom

* Brewing 10 gallon batch of Pilsner Urquell Clone*


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> Just helped my son and his friends get packed up for a short ski trip to Western N.Y.



Going to Peek N Peak?


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> Going to Peek N Peak?



Not this time. They went to Holiday Valley. They left early this morning to get as much skiing in today as possible. With the impending weather, they might be water skiing tomorrow.


----------



## Runningwolf

Cleaned 3" of snow out of the driveway and picked up two more carboy dollies from Harbor Frieght. Back to washing more bottles now.


----------



## ibglowin

It must be Spring officially as we have 60 MPH winds howling outside ATM........

Nice and warm but wiiiiiinnnnnnnnddddddyyyyyyyyy.................


----------



## tonyt

Bottled 6 gallons of Petite Verdot from barrel. Racked 6 gallons of Sicilian Syrah into barrel. Racked 6 gallons MM Megioli Amarone from primary to secondary. Pretty tired now.


----------



## Flem

tonyt said:


> Bottled 6 gallons of Petite Verdot from barrel. Racked 6 gallons of Sicilian Syrah into barrel. Racked 6 gallons MM Megioli Amarone from primary to secondary. Pretty tired now.



Is that the new barrel you're using? How do you like it?


----------



## tonyt

Flem said:


> Is that the new barrel you're using? How do you like it?


Yes, brand new. And I love it. There are a couple of threads floating around when I was deciding what to get but here is the jest of it:

After reading barrel posts of others I decided on the Vadai barrel from Sandro. I intended to get 20 ltr so as not to need topping up wine. Sandro SOLD me a 23 ltr. It arrived in great shape and I followed his French method or barrel prep with boiling water. Had one tiny leak for about an hour then sealed itself completely. I ran the Petite Verdot in it for 8 days. The PV was already oaked but my wife and I are both oak monsters and being a brand new barrel 8 days did the trick. Now the Sicilian Syrah is in for ~20 days. It too has been oaked already. 

When I ordered the barrel I had 5 batches in varying stages of bulk age. But all of them had supplemental oak added after fermentation. Either Hungarian cubes, French spirals of American spirals had been added during secondary or bulk age. As I said we are oak monsters. So most of the batches aging will have shorter than normal trips through the barrel. Kits I have started since ordering the barrel will only get the oak provided in the kit and then have several months of barrel age.

I am kind of looking forward to the barrel being neutral so I can drop cubes, staves or spirals in the barrel appropriate to the wine I am making.

I apologize for rambling on but I am kind of excited. Good thing you didn't ask me about my new grand-daughter.


----------



## Flem

Congratulations! Is this your first?
OMG, they are wonderful! I have two.


----------



## tonyt

Flem said:


> Congratulations! Is this your first?
> OMG, they are wonderful! I have two.



Barrels or Grand-daughters? Yes, to both! Just found out this weekend my son and daughter-in-law are expecting too. Maybe I'll have to get another barrel in 8 or 9 months too!


----------



## Flem

LOL, I meant granddaughters. I'm not to the barrel level---------yet.


----------



## xanxer82

Sitting at the kids doctor. Hopefully heading home soon to deep fry some chicken wings.
Its been a long rainy day and I'm tired.


----------



## Rootedmotion

Just racked 1192 gallons of our Apple Demi into a tank and cutting our vodka to proof right now.. its a warmer sunny day and im in a good mood!


----------



## ibglowin

Thats a lot of Apple!


----------



## RedNeckWino

Dam, when is the party in St. Joseph?
I just made an f-pack for my strawberry and gonna stir up a new batch of blackberry as the wife got her hands on some fruit for me. Last couple days spent welding up a 3 burner brew rack. Using 3 15 gallon kegs with the tops cut off for the pots. My brew partner got hooked up with a license and has beer on tap at a local tavern. So I get to help get this thing off the ground.


----------



## ffemt128

Waiting for coffee to be ready. My 4 y/o woke up at 2:45 sick and finally fell back to sleep at 5:40 only to wake up getting sick again. She's asleep, I'm signed into work and looking forward to her afternoon nap. That one is for me too.


----------



## Runningwolf

For the first time ever, I have all my bottles washed and labels removed. In addition to the 15 cases shown draining I have another 25 cases boxed up. I'll be picking up another 30-50 cases in April after "Wine on the Lake" in Erie,PA


----------



## Lurker

It looks like Dan is the Chief Bottle Washer.


----------



## Runningwolf

Lurker said:


> It looks like Dan is the Chief Bottle Washer.



LOL Richard it took me a week to do these last two trees. I can clean 2 1/2 cases at a time in my sink.


----------



## tonyt

You have about 25 cases in carboys, 40 or so cases clean and fixin to get 30 to 50 cases more. Sounds like you need to make lots more wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Thats my type of Xmas Tree!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Just removed the cherries from 2 buckets of must. To get all the juice you can, I place all the fruit into another bucket. I snap on a lid tightly except one snap. Then I invert it to drain back into one of my musts.






I can get upwards of an additional quart of juice that would have been lost. I do not squeeze the fruit, just let it drip. It's finished in about 20 minutes. Halfway thru I'll shake the bucket a bit to free up some stuck juice.

I use a tupperware seive with a handle. It's very sturdy and works well. Great for pasta too.


----------



## Runningwolf

tonyt said:


> You have about 25 cases in carboys, 40 or so cases clean and fixin to get 30 to 50 cases more. Sounds like you need to make lots more wine.



Ordering my Chilean tomorrow. Actually trying to slow down and git under control before next fall harvest.


----------



## ffemt128

Ordered Beakers and Pipettes on Amazon. I'll be ordering my Chilean Juice on the 11th from Consumers Produce.

I should be getting my goodie bag from Wade this afternoon. Can't wait. Unfortunately I have nothing that needs filtered at this point. I'll have to run down to Busy Beaver and get some PVC pipe to construct my stoage canisters for the filters. Whoo Hooo, gotta love getting toys even if they are small ones.


----------



## ffemt128

Mr Brown (UPS) just arrived. Thanks Wade.


----------



## Flem

ffemt128 said:


> Mr Brown (UPS) just arrived. Thanks Wade.



Ahh yes, Christmas in March.


----------



## almargita

Microwave died, stopped heating although everything else seemed Ok, in process checking info on computer found that the magnetron is a common problem & warranted for 10 years!! Almost went & bought a new one. Called GE & they sent a new one out in two days, had my brother-in-law stop on way home from work to help lift it from the kitchen wall. There was a utube video on exactely how to replace it, amazing world isn't it!!! Total time about 45 minutes......... Tested & working fine!! Now to heat up our left-overs for dinner......
Al


----------



## Runningwolf

Thats awesome Al. I had a pair of Columbia boots that got a crack across the top of them after 10 years. After going out and getting a new pair someone suggested I email the company about the crack and see if there is a warranty. Well sure enough they had me email 5 pictures to them and agreed it was a manufactures defect and sent me a new $100 pair of boots. I returned the other pair I bought. I would never of dreamed they would have sent out a new pair after 10 years.


----------



## almargita

Yep, its amazing that if you check on things you may find that if something happend to the product, that the company will waranty it. You never know till you try. When your used to the microwave, its weird trying to see how to heat up a small amount of left-overs. Wonder if its worth the trouble, or just pitch it!! Life is back to normal now.......

Al


----------



## RedNeckWino

Waiting for Dan to come wash up 12 cases of bottles for me. I'll pay ya with a gallon of strawberry wine. hehehe

Pitched yeast in 10 gallons of cherry, 6 gallons of blackberry and another 3 gallons of strawberry today. I need those bottles washed sometime in the next 12 months.


----------



## Runningwolf

RedNeckWino said:


> Waiting for Dan to come wash up 12 cases of bottles for me. I'll pay ya with a gallon of strawberry wine. hehehe
> 
> Pitched yeast in 10 gallons of cherry, 6 gallons of blackberry and another 3 gallons of strawberry today. I need those bottles washed sometime in the next 12 months.



Ha Ha I am done washing commercial bottles for a while now. I don't mind doing my own as I can do 30 bottles in about 30 minutes from start to finish. I like to always be at least 10-15 cases a head so I don't have to think about it when it comes to bottling time. I also mark all the cases as to the color of bottles in it to make selection quick.


----------



## Lurker

Delabeled and cleaned 11 bottles today. It took more that 30 minutes. I guess I'm slower than Dan. Now I have to pick a new phone since my 2 yrs are up. I'm looking at the LG Vortex, Droid Incredible and Droid R2D2. Anybody have suggestions, I'm listening.


----------



## RedNeckWino

I know a few people with the droid phones. Very nice once you get through your part of the programing. Hire the kid down the street and I bet he can show you how.


----------



## Runningwolf

I got my DRIOD from Verizon and they do all the programing and support. I am very happy with it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Lurker said:


> Delabeled and cleaned 11 bottles today. It took more that 30 minutes. I guess I'm slower than Dan. Now I have to pick a new phone since my 2 yrs are up. I'm looking at the LG Vortex, Droid Incredible and Droid R2D2. Anybody have suggestions, I'm listening.



Richard with Avery labels they float off after a 15 minute soak. I fill bottles with hot water along with the sink and 3 huge scoops of oxy-clean.


----------



## ibglowin

None of the above......









Lurker said:


> Anybody have suggestions, I'm listening.


----------



## Flem

iPhone 4 here.


----------



## Loren

Runningwolf said:


> For the first time ever, I have all my bottles washed and labels removed. In addition to the 15 cases shown draining I have another 25 cases boxed up. I'll be picking up another 30-50 cases in April after "Wine on the Lake" in Erie,PA



Dan, that is really impressive, I have never done over 30 at one time, us older guys have to pace oursevles. ha ha Loren


----------



## Runningwolf

Loren said:


> Dan, that is really impressive, I have never done over 30 at one time, us older guys have to pace oursevles. ha ha Loren



Loren those two trees were done over a weeks time.


----------



## ibglowin

Mike & Mike think alike! 



Flem said:


> iPhone 4 here.


----------



## Flem

ibglowin said:


> Mike & Mike think alike!



Yes, we do!


----------



## Wade E

I dont have a smart phone but my best friend does and I use his all the time to play with it because one of these days i will get one. He has the I4 and I must say it is awesome. They say the 5 will be coming very shortly and it will be 4g with 32 gigs on the low side and 64 on the high model. Id be happy with the I4 with the 32 gig. I have 14 gigs of music on my Sony Ericson and thats all the space I need for that but with web and stuff like that I can see needing a little more. Can anyone tell me if the I4 has a decent speaker for playing MP3's. I must say my Sony Ericson is pretty loud and its the main reason I chose it.


----------



## ibglowin

It has stereo speakers on the bottom. Most people use headphones which are fine but if you try and listen w/o headphones the sound goes out the bottom while your looking at the phone. Its Ok if your in a quiet room but if your in a loud or noisy environment you have to use your hand to cup the speakers and redirect the sound up towards you. Its kinda crazy but it works great.


----------



## Julie

My daughter just got the Droid Incredible and she really loves it, but I would vote for the iphone4


----------



## almargita

Always used my kids old phones when they upgraded to new ones, just swapped the chip & I had a newer phone. Finally bit the bullet & got my own new one, the Iphone 4. Just love it!! Great phone, tons of music, 6 or so audio books, all kinds of apps, games & over 600 latest novels for reading, plus the internet & mail!!! WOW!! The world in your pocket!!

Al


----------



## Flem

Wade E said:


> I dont have a smart phone but my best friend does and I use his all the time to play with it because one of these days i will get one. He has the I4 and I must say it is awesome. They say the 5 will be coming very shortly and it will be 4g with 32 gigs on the low side and 64 on the high model. Id be happy with the I4 with the 32 gig. I have 14 gigs of music on my Sony Ericson and thats all the space I need for that but with web and stuff like that I can see needing a little more. Can anyone tell me if the I4 has a decent speaker for playing MP3's. I must say my Sony Ericson is pretty loud and its the main reason I chose it.



They're relatively loud but, as you might guess, it's not a real rich sound. With the headphones though, it's incredible.


----------



## RedNeckWino

I had the Blackberry Storm with the touch screen. Good sound, Great camera, fast on the internet. Lacked in the aps, and the big trouble.....$140.. pr month with Verizon as my carrier for unlimited talk and text. Also did not like the slacker radio. Would not let me get anything local. But if I wanted the weather in Anchorage Alaska? That it would do. OH, and don't even think about using any part of the phone if your hands are cold. Heat sensitive touch screen. Could not use a stylus with it. And the screen would freeze at 40*F if exposed for more than 5 min.


----------



## ffemt128

I have no smart phone. I'm lucky to have a slider so I can text with my kids since they refuse to dial a number and talk. While technology is great, I truely believe it is killing interpersonal skills. The younger genration would rather sit in the same room and text each other than talk. Go figure.

Oh I did think about an Iphone or a blackberry just so I could get email and such on the go, just having a hard time justifying the data plans.


----------



## Rootedmotion

i just got the android samsung epic through sprint. this is my first smart phone and I am very happy with it. 

what am i doing today... I just recieved 2000 lbs of frozen raspberries that I am going to make into a fortified desert wine. Have a few fans running on them right now trying to get them to thaw..


----------



## RedNeckWino

10 Gallons of cherry is fermenting fast and hard. The 6 gallons of blackberry and 3 gallons of strawberry are fighting tooth and nail. Just got home from buying fresh yeast. Might have been some old packs of cote des blanc I tossed in. This time I will hit them with lavlin 1118. If that don't work, I am bottling juice next week.


----------



## ffemt128

Just put 35 bottles in the stationary tub to soak in oxy-clean. I'm looking at possibly putting a double tub over in the part of the basement where I currently have my wine operation set up. There was one there when I purchased the house but it was cracked and I knew that the laundry room was going elsewhere so I disconnected it. All plumbing is still in the the general area so it shouldn't be a problem setting back up. I figured with a double I could have a soaking tub and still clean other stuff at the same time.

I need to inventory my remaining bottles to see what I have and figure what I have an immediate need for.


----------



## djrockinsteve

ffemt128 said:


> I need to inventory my remaining bottles to see what I have and figure what I have an immediate need for.



Doug I just did this, I need more for September myself. I have been cleaning several dozen recently. Getting organized. Need to make room for more empties.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Doug was you start soaking those bottle in oxy-clean with hot water, try to start scraping them with the razor scraper in about an hour. Once the water gets cold the glue resets itself.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Doug was you start soaking those bottle in oxy-clean with hot water, try to start scraping them with the razor scraper in about an hour. Once the water gets cold the glue resets itself.



Thats what I generally try to do. I'm figuring after dinner I'll go peal them off. 

I need to pick up some more carboys so that I can allow stuff to bulk age longer. I'll be needing the carboys for the chilean juice so I bottled everything from September and will allow to age in bottles.


----------



## Runningwolf

I just went to Youngstown to Bella's and ordered mine today


----------



## ffemt128

We get paid the 11th, my order will be placed by 6:45 am. 

I'll probably stop and grab a few carboys the same say or the following Monday atr premier. $25 for new glass is hard to beat since I haven't been able to find deals like last year for $10 each used. Once I get a supply of 5 gallons I'll be able to let stuff age in bulk longer. Since we don't have a supply yet, once it hits bottles it starts to get tapped into. No will power I tell you, no will power.

I do however have 20 bottles of Chilean left from last year. 2 are promised out so far. I'm been showing great restraint with those as I want them to hit a year mark.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug why don't you buy a bunch of six gallon carboys and i'll trade you for some fives. Mine even come with an inch of kmeta in them. LOL


----------



## almargita

Doug:

Does anyone have a better price on 3 gal than George?? I plan on placing an order later today. I have enough of the others but could use another 3 gal one.
Al


----------



## Lurker

I can't believe the trees held them all. Happy that they did. I never do more than about 10 bottles at a time. Is the Droid best?


----------



## Lurker

Wade E said:


> I dont have a smart phone but my best friend does and I use his all the time to play with it because one of these days i will get one. He has the I4 and I must say it is awesome. They say the 5 will be coming very shortly and it will be 4g with 32 gigs on the low side and 64 on the high model. Id be happy with the I4 with the 32 gig. I have 14 gigs of music on my Sony Ericson and thats all the space I need for that but with web and stuff like that I can see needing a little more. Can anyone tell me if the I4 has a decent speaker for playing MP3's. I must say my Sony Ericson is pretty loud and its the main reason I chose it.


Wade knows too much about this stuff. He must be 16 years old. I4, gigs, 4G, low side,MP3's??? I'm lost.


----------



## ffemt128

almargita said:


> Doug:
> 
> Does anyone have a better price on 3 gal than George?? I plan on placing an order later today. I have enough of the others but could use another 3 gal one.
> Al



Premier has the 3 gallon better bottles for $17. They don't list any 3 gallon glass. Consumers has theirs priced at $27.50.


----------



## Runningwolf

I just got a couple 3 gallon BB's to go along with my glass carboys. The BB's are square which makes them fit in really close to each other. Will be a big plus in the freezer. At 17.00 well worth the price if you ask me. Place them in between your glass bottles to prevent accidental clanging of glass.


----------



## Flem

L'uva Bella prices 3 gal glass 22.95
5 gal glass 29.90
6 gal glass 34.50


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> L'uva Bella prices 3 gal glass 22.95
> 5 gal glass 29.90
> 6 gal glass 34.50





Decent price on the 3 gallon glass. For 5's I'd hit Premier though. Wonder what American Container wants for them? I may have to send an email.


----------



## Flem

Doug,
Does Premier carry the 6's?


----------



## djrockinsteve

http://premierproducepgh.com/Wine Equipt_files/sheet001.htm

Yes they do. Here's the link


----------



## Flem

djrockinsteve said:


> http://premierproducepgh.com/Wine Equipt_files/sheet001.htm
> 
> Yes they do. Here's the link




$28.00 is a great price for a 6 gallon glass carboy.


----------



## RedNeckWino

Our local shop here sells them for 55.95. wish I could get one for you cost.


----------



## Lurker

I decided on the Droid from Verizon. But, they want $30 for unlimited and $10 for limited. Does anyone have the $1 deal and like it. I have a problem with $30 a month extra.


----------



## Rootedmotion

If you guys are having them shipped I have a bunch of carboys for sale.. I am willing to ship them and give you a good deal if you buy more than one.. I feel mine are fairly priced as they are. Check out the classified section for more details if you are interested.

Have a guy picking up the 6 gallon carboys today.. he got lucky cause they are brand new in the box. Put the protective nets on them and bungs included..


----------



## Rootedmotion

Oh and... what am I doing today. Dumping the thawed raspberries into a 2000L tank and just unloaded a semi of 26 pallets of bottles


----------



## xanxer82

About to leave the office for a bit of field work then heading home for the weekend.
Can't wait to relax and read books on my kindle. Sunday I'm stabilizing the cab sauv and pineapple wines.


----------



## ffemt128

Soaking another 24 bottles. Darn sinl overflowed when I went upstairs to check on something. Figures, no floor drain on that part of the basement. Oh well. 

Having steaks for dinner this evening with baked potatoes and who knows what other vegitable.


----------



## ibglowin

Stabilized my CC Showcase Chardonnay the other day. Time to pull the heat off it and let the temps fall.


----------



## ffemt128

Finished washing bottles after a nice steak dinner with my wife and daughter. Watched some TV for a while and then went to stir the Blueberry Pomegranate. 

I pitched the 1116 yeast on Sunday, initial SG was 1.092 per DJSteves recipe from what he gave us (very deliscious by the way). Temps have been at about 74 with a brew belt added on Tuesday and SG tonight was 1.044. Taste is excellent so far. If etoh level was a bit more, with the carbonation, this would be a wondeful drink. 

How can I carbonate without corking in a champagne bottle? Is this possible?

I took ph levels, forget what they were.


----------



## grapeman

I made my presentation at the 60th annual Finger Lakes Grape Conference. All the experts were there from Cornell, and they had asked me to speak on growing Cold Hardy grapes in Northern NY. 

I got that done, and then went to a small 40 person wine tasting where we tasted two of my wines, some from the Research station on Long Island and Bruce Reisch's two leading canidated for release. He won't name a date for release. I have both of them growing here.

Next up was a large tasting with a couple hundred people trying about 100 wines from the Finger Lakes. It was a fun day.


----------



## Runningwolf

Way to go Rich. I wish I could have been there. Sounds like you had a good day and probably made some good contacts.


----------



## djrockinsteve

I took a gallon of last years Blueberry Pomegranate wine and blended it with 4 gallons of Walker's Vignoles from last season. Created a blush. Sweetened to 1.010

After my wife sampled it I regret to inform everyone she will not be sharing with the other children.

I'm going to bottle some for her then sweeten a little more for 2 variations.

Racked my chocolate Choke Cherry wine last night. It has a deep intense dark red to it. Looks really nice. I ended up with 9 gallons in all. It has already started clearing nicely.

Trying to coordinate some bottling so I can rack some wines. It's crunch time.


----------



## roblloyd

Took my kids to the Rock Cats stadium for fan day. Won a bunch of tickets for opening day next month. Seems like winter may pass after all!

Tonight after kids go to bed.... More wine checking: chianti lemonade, ice wine, Shiraz/vognier and racking a couple. Or maybe while they are watching a movie I can do some of that.

Last night finished season 4 of Dexter. Anyone here watch that?


----------



## xanxer82

I need to get motivated to wash some bottles. 4 6-gallon carboys ready to bottle. I need to find 4 oz. bottles for the jalepeno pepper wine...


----------



## Deezil

Mom's been looking at buying a house.. 1960's ranch style on 2.23 acres, 2000 sqft, 3bd 2bth.. Been cleanin up the rental we're living now, because whether or not this particular house works out, we're moving *somewhere* 

Sure dont wanna come back to clean this place after i've got a new one to work on.. 

Feels kinda like... Well...


----------



## Runningwolf

xanxer82 said:


> I need to get motivated to wash some bottles. 4 6-gallon carboys ready to bottle. I need to find 4 oz. bottles for the jalepeno pepper wine...



Dan if you have a place to buy new bottles look at getting 375ml splits. They are cheap at about $20 for 24 bottles. You can use the extra's for additional batches for test bottles.


----------



## ffemt128

djrockinsteve said:


> Trying to coordinate some bottling so I can rack some wines. It's crunch time.



If you ever need a hand, give me a holler. I'd be glad to lend a hand if I'm around.


----------



## ffemt128

I back sweetened my Noble Muscadine to 1.010. Very good flavor and given the higher than normal SG it seems to be taking it well. I'll bottle that next Friday so that I can bring a bottle or 2 to the DJRockinSteve get together for sampling.

Looking forward to next week.


----------



## Tom

ffemt128 said:


> If you ever need a hand, give me a holler. I'd be glad to lend a hand if I'm around.


Which hand will u lend?
Will he give it back?
I know when I "lend" something sometimes I dont get it back. Can U survive with only ONE hand? How can U make more wine?? 
=


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> I know when I "lend" something sometimes I dont get it back.



I know that all to well. I'm still looking for tools I lent to my sons. Funny they never seemed to find their way home.


----------



## jtstar

Just put it in your will that they don't need to bring your tool back now


----------



## Wade E

Im going to try and "must"er up the ambition to do a lot of wine work tomorrow. ive been slacking way too long and its getting to crunch time with the grapes coming in soon.


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Which hand will u lend?
> Will he give it back?
> I know when I "lend" something sometimes I dont get it back. Can U survive with only ONE hand? How can U make more wine??
> =



Well if you have only one hand I would say you can now only make half the wine you did before.


----------



## Tom

LOL Julie!!


----------



## Tom

Sunday I will be brewing a 10 gallon batch of Wheat Beer. 
I will split it with Raspberry and some "other" fruit


----------



## Flem

Off to church, breakfast and grocery. Then stabilizing 6 gallons of CC Yakima Riesling. It's snowing------again!!!!


----------



## tonyt

Today I am sterilizing my vacuum tubing, fittings and carboy. Yesterday I discovered another use for my vacuum rig, emptying the drip pan underneath my upstairs air conditioner unit. Seems it froze up, shut off and then overflowed. Thankfully my wife heard the splashing. Evacuated over half of a 6 gallon carboy of water from the pan. Cleaned the equipment with soap and water but TODAY I am going to clean with boiling water then run it all through the dishwasher on the Sani-steam cycle.


----------



## ibglowin

Hard to believe you are already running your AC...... We are still in Heat mode. 

I lived in Houston for 5 years (a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away now) so I do kinda remember what it was like!


----------



## DavidB

ibglowin said:


> Hard to believe you are already running your AC...... We are still in Heat mode.
> 
> I lived in Houston for 5 years (a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away now) so I do kinda remember what it was like!



Air conditioner has been on here for two weeks. Although we have an occasional cold night, most days you can wear shorts.


----------



## Sirs

well it's been nice here but haven't had the air on yet


----------



## Wade E

I so wanted to do some wine work today but my back is realllllllly flaring up today for some reason, I dont know why I didnt do anything to aggrevate it!


----------



## Sirs

Wade E said:


> I so wanted to do some wine work today but my back is realllllllly flaring up today for some reason, I dont know why I didnt do anything to aggrevate it!


I so know the feeling my back and leg have and are giving me a fit least my leg has a reason.


----------



## roblloyd

Sorry to hear about your back Wade. That's not fun at all.

Today I racked a couple and took the kids to Gnomeo & Juliet. Wife is coming back from her 3 days of "girls weekend in VT" tonight, so back to normal. If there is a normal with 3 kids


----------



## Tom

Finished a 10 gallon Wheat Beer A/G batch.
1/2 will be raspberry
Suggestions for the other 5 gallon


----------



## Wade E

Tom, apricot goes really nice with it. I took a few pills and am dealing with it and washed and delabeled 30 bottles and right after dinner)about 5 minutes) will bottle 6 gallons of Piesporter. Thats all Ill have in me. Had so much more planned but between my back and having to take the wife and kids to church it kind of made me get lazy and not want to start and then stop so I just waited. At least Ill free up 1 carboy.


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> Hard to believe you are already running your AC...... We are still in Heat mode.
> 
> I lived in Houston for 5 years (a long time ago in a galaxy far, far away now) so I do kinda remember what it was like!



Odd thing is early this morning the heat actually came on. We had about a 30 degree swing after that storm that hit Louisiana came through. I understand that storm is headed for east coast today.


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Finished a 10 gallon Wheat Beer A/G batch.
> 1/2 will be raspberry
> Suggestions for the other 5 gallon



Oranges, Tom, oranges


----------



## DavidB

Started a new batch of Skeeter Pee. Watched it rain, drank some wine and made dang sure my easy chair didn't get the idea to fly away!


----------



## Flem

What am I doing today????
Staring at breasts---what else---and I feel great!!!!::


----------



## ibglowin

Bwahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> Oranges, Tom, oranges



OK so, have you had a Orange Wheat BEER?


----------



## Wade E

Isnt that pretty much Blue Moon except youll need a little coriander also! Funny you mention this Julie as Ill be making a Blue Moon clone all grain either next weekend or the week after as one of the kegs is getting low.


----------



## ffemt128

Cleaned around the house pretty much all day. Had to take one of our 12 y/o labs to the vets this evening. Unfortuneately, I was the only one to come home. They suspected either cancer or an internal tumor ruptured. Not a good evening in the household.

Drinking a toast to Maggie now. She is in a far better place.


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> OK so, have you had a Orange Wheat BEER?



No but I have had a wheat beer with oranges in it, pretty tasty.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Cleaned around the house pretty much all day. Had to take one of our 12 y/o labs to the vets this evening. Unfortuneately, I was the only one to come home. They suspected either cancer or an internal tumor ruptured. Not a good evening in the household.
> 
> Drinking a toast to Maggie now. She is in a far better place.



Holy Cow Doug, I feel your pain. Sorry for your lost, I, too, will drink a toast in honor of Maggie.


----------



## DavidB

ffemt128 said:


> Cleaned around the house pretty much all day. Had to take one of our 12 y/o labs to the vets this evening. Unfortuneately, I was the only one to come home. They suspected either cancer or an internal tumor ruptured. Not a good evening in the household.
> 
> Drinking a toast to Maggie now. She is in a far better place.



Very very sorry for your loss. The loss of a child is something no parent should experience. Even our four legged children. May God Bless you and your family.


----------



## Wade E

Very sorry to hear that Doug. Ive grown up with and owned pets all my life and its the hardest thing for them to pass. A few of my animals are approaching that dreaded date here. Over here, I finally got something bottled which is a feat in itself! If I can just keep this up for about 8 more weeks Ill be back on track! Yeah right!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tonight my wife needed a half cup of red wine for an onion soup she was making so I opened my first ever bottle of red wine I made. It was a Heron Bay Ultra Cabernet Merlot I bottled in May 2010. I thought it was actually quiet good for not being a red wine drinker. Then I tried it through an aerator and it was really good. Looking forward to seeing what another six months will bring.


----------



## jtstar

Sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## Flem

ffemt128 said:


> Cleaned around the house pretty much all day. Had to take one of our 12 y/o labs to the vets this evening. Unfortuneately, I was the only one to come home. They suspected either cancer or an internal tumor ruptured. Not a good evening in the household.
> 
> Drinking a toast to Maggie now. She is in a far better place.



Doug,
I'm terribly sorry. I've lost two dogs over the years. I won't lose another.


----------



## Brian

Doug, sorry about your loss I haven't been on in a couple of days.. 

What have I done... Hummmmmm Well I bottled my strawberry SP and I wasn't to happy with it. I started with a strawberry slurry and then I added some strawberry flavoring (bought at LHBS) and in the end it kinda tasted a little fake... Oh well on a hot day ice cold I won't care so much... hehe then I decided it was time to mix and bottle my Strawberry and my kiwi... neither of the tastes really jumped out so I am hoping wth some age it will get better or I will learn a good lesson.. haha

For all you south central PAers I am looking forward to meeting some of you at Mr Steve's next Wed eveing for the first of the wine club meetings..


----------



## ffemt128

Thanks everyone. Have a FD board meeting this evening, that should be short and sweet (hopefully). I checked the SG of my Blueberry Pomegranate, it was 1.004. I'll probably transfer to the secondary on Thursday.


----------



## jeepingchick

Doug I am so very sorry for your loss. I have 3 labs right now, and I do not know if I will be able to handle it when I loose one... Sending you many virutal hugs and drinking a toast to your Maggie


----------



## xanxer82

sorry for the loss of your dog .


----------



## ibglowin

From one dog lover to another, my deepest sympathies. I have done the same thing on several occasions. Lucky for me, my vet is also a close friend who makes house calls on those saddest of times so we all get to say goodbye in the comfort of home. 

Gone but definitely not forgotten.


----------



## Wade E

Looking for more excuses not to clean bottles or bottle any wine until the weekend! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade no kidding if you were closer I would give you a hand or lend you some bottles. I stopped at a winery today and they asked me if I needed any bottles. I turned them down at this time as I have about 30 cases cleaned and ready to go. Besides there will be a big wine event here in about a month and I'll get a bunch then.


----------



## DavidB

Runningwolf said:


> Wade no kidding if you were closer I would give you a hand or lend you some bottles. I stopped at a winery today and they asked me if I needed any bottles. I turned them down at this time as I have about 30 cases cleaned and ready to go. Besides there will be a big wine event here in about a month and I'll get a bunch then.



Must be nice to have all the bottles you need. I just wrote out an email to all my local wineries begging for some. Hopefully, one of them will have a few cases of used ones laying around they don't want. It's either that, or buy some that I can't afford right now or start drinking from the carboys 

How come Christmas presents with notes "Please return empties" doesn't mean anything to all the folks that got the gifts!


----------



## Wade E

I have tons of bottles, most just arent delabeled. Like I said, Ive been slacking off but I still get the bottles. Ive been lazy but not stupid!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavidB

SCORE!!! Just got a response from one of the wineries. Said they have a ton of bottles that have been rinsed and are available for pickup. Guess I know what I'll be doing this Saturday!


----------



## Runningwolf

DavidB said:


> Must be nice to have all the bottles you need.



Dave in most cases I am stocking up on bottles during the off seasons and then that helps them out also. Then after the wine fest in September they usually give me first dibs since I have been loyal to them. One other thing, even when I stop in like I did today with no agenda, I always drop off a bottle or two my wine.


----------



## Wade E

See, you just have to ask. Dont be afriad to also ask them if you can jump in around harvest time and clean up after them. They typically leave a lot of grapes on tye vines and consider them a waste of their time but to you and me its free pickens!


----------



## Runningwolf

DavidB said:


> SCORE!!! Just got a response from one of the wineries. Said they have a ton of bottles that have been rinsed and are available for pickup. Guess I know what I'll be doing this Saturday!



Dave just something I do. After I bring them home I rinse them all out real good and seperate them by color back in the case upside down. Then when I have more time I start delabeling. The reason I do this is to stop any mold from growing and to not encourage any more fruit flies.


----------



## almargita

Trying to clean labels from a few cases I bought a Herritage Wine Store at the Waterfront. Used bottles they sell them for $2.00 a case but labels are really dificult to remove. They are plastic coated with a really sticky glue!!! Currently using a heat gun to remove label, soak glue with goo-gone to scrub off, then wash & clean with TSP to get final residue off!! Need to get these winerys to used a glue that comes off easier. Bottles I used to get from the Church, labels just fall off completley after about 30 seconds in warm water but they used screw tops!! Stopped using them since the neck is thinner & everyone recomends not to cork them..... Wish the other winerys would use that type of glue.........
Al


----------



## Runningwolf

Al you are working too hard. I used to get my bottles from their main winery my first year of wine making. Just soak the bottles standing up in hot water with three big scoops of oxy clean. After about 30 minutes peel off that plastic facing (you may need a razor craper to get it started), it should pull off fairly easy. Then set the bottle back in the hot water for about another 45 minutes. Now use your scraper on the paper/glue left on the bottle. If you didn't get it all don't worry about it. Give the bottle another 45 minutes and the rest will easily come off. I don't ever use any goo gone or other harsh chemical on the bottles.

I don't ever scrape to hard as just another little soaking the glue comes off easier.


----------



## almargita

Thanks Dan, if I get any more from them, will try your method. It sound a lot easier!
Al


----------



## xanxer82

Currently at the allergists office.


----------



## Brian

Going home tonight in about .5 hours and starting my next batch. WE Kit Shiraz/Zin.. Sounds good I hope it is.. We shall see (in about a year) haha


----------



## ffemt128

Got home from the Borough Council meeting this evening (actually got done at 8:30) and decided to open a bottle of my Muscadine Blend. I have to say this will only get better with age. I'll be bringing a couple bottles to the get to gether Saturday for exchange and also tasting. Hopefully Julie will bring some of hers also. Interested in trying hers to compare and see if mine is as good. Either way, I'm enjoying it now. I'll start to pull together my exchange items tomorrow.


----------



## Loren

Started my last two batches of wine until this next fall. Mango from fresh mango and Concord grape from Old Orchard frozen juice. Have everything cleaned up and put away for next season. Am all out of yeast, won't be ordering anything for awhile. Will be heading for Wis. for the summer in a couple of months. Lots of cheese and wine parties there. Golf tomorrow, in the mid eighties, getting hot down here in the south. Thanks for all the help. Loren


----------



## Redtrk

7:00 tonight I have a beer brewing class in Dayton. This should be fun!


----------



## Flem

Packing up for a week in Florida!!!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Today is my Friday (i'm off work tomorrow).

Was going to go camping and make some points (arrowheads) at the Moundville Knap-in, but the van needs brakes and i have a kegerator to build.

Anyone here force-carb their SP?
At what psi do you carb? serve?


----------



## tonyt

Flem said:


> Packing up for a week in Florida!!!!



With the weather y'all've had you might think about staying in Florida. Although Hurricane season is around the corner.


----------



## Flem

tonyt said:


> With the weather y'all've had you might think about staying in Florida. Although Hurricane season is around the corner.



It's been raining for three straight days and they're calling for 4-7 inches of snow tonight into tomorrow. I just might stay.


----------



## Lurker

OK guys, I did it. I got the Droid Incredible. Now all I have to do is learn how to use it. If you have any hints, I'll be listening. What apps do I need?


----------



## Runningwolf

Lurker said:


> OK guys, I did it. I got the Droid Incredible. Now all I have to do is learn how to use it. If you have any hints, I'll be listening. What apps do I need?



cooking conversion
flybys - good one
google sky map - good one
google translate
scanner radio 
the weather channel
Volume conversion
zillow
color note - you can jot down quick notes to look at later

sorry I don't do any games


----------



## RedNeckWino

A nice relaxing and very lazy day off. Played my guitar half the day, and my son Dale kept me from my nap the second half of the day. Just got home from a church meeting to smell the beef brisket in the crock pot. One more day off so I should get a few naps in if the son lets me.

The app I want is "BALLISTICS CALC" for extreme range shooting. (800 to 1400 yards and beyond.) The do not make it for blackberry.


----------



## Tom

Lurker said:


> OK guys, I did it. I got the Droid Incredible. Now all I have to do is learn how to use it. If you have any hints, I'll be listening. What apps do I need?




Helo vino is cool
Flashlight
Compass


----------



## Wade E

OK, some of these are self explanatory but can you clue some of us in on what these apps are. Ill probably be getting another phone eventually.


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> OK, some of these are self explanatory but can you clue some of us in on what these apps are. Ill probably be getting another phone eventually.



Hello Vino helps U pick a food pairing

Flashlight.. hello??

Compass.. hello...


----------



## Julie

The level, this is cool.

And not sure if they have this app for driods but for iphone it is called Around Me. It is great if you are traveling, it will let you know what restautants, motels, gas stations, etc. are around the area that you are currently in.


----------



## ibglowin

If I had a nickel for every wine app on my iPhone I would have about a quarter!

Wine Guide
Wine PhD
Wine Ratings
NatDecants
Cellar
Wine Spectator Mobile

For places to eat by City:

Local Eats
Urbanspoon

Weather related:

The Weather Channel
Weather Bug (Elite)

If you have Netflix the Netflix streaming app is amazing. Works on WiFi or 3G.


Its my Friday off. Heading to ABQ to make a Costco run. Will swing by the Apple store and see if I can snag a new 64GB iPad2!


----------



## Rootedmotion

Came into work early today to get the filter running.. Have 1300 gallons of a white blend consisting of vidal blanc, gewurztraminer, and peach concentrate.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> OK, some of these are self explanatory but can you clue some of us in on what these apps are. Ill probably be getting another phone eventually.



Julie I got the Level and that is cool
cooking conversion - measurement conversions
flybys - good one - tells you what time satellites are flying over you house and just how visible they are and which one it is
goggle sky map - good one - point droid at sky and it identifies planets and constellations
goggle translate - translate one language to another
scanner radio - lets you listen to police/fire dept where ever you are
the weather channel - Mike is right the weather bug elite is better
Volume conversion - see above
zillow - drive around and it will tell you the value of each house you are driving by


----------



## Deezil

Staying the hell out of the water!

Tsunami warnings and advisories issued for the whole west coast of the USA and several (19+) other countries including NZ, AUS, the west coast of the americas - all stemming from the 8.9 earthquake yesterday off of japan.

Other than that, its friday and hopefully we dont get our feet wet..

No  today


----------



## ffemt128

Ordered my Chilean Juice this morning. Ordered some capusles from PI Wine and placed my order with George. Tonight I'm taking the family to Ichiban for dinner then making a decision as to what to bring to the get together tomorrow.


----------



## Runningwolf

Deezil said:


> Staying the hell out of the water!
> 
> Tsunami warnings and advisories issued for the whole west coast of the USA and several (19+) other countries including NZ, AUS, the west coast of the americas - all stemming from the 8.9 earthquake yesterday off of japan.
> 
> Other than that, its friday and hopefully we dont get our feet wet..
> 
> No  today



WOW I am watching video's on Fox right now. Unbelievable! I just can't even imagine this kind of disaster and its not even over yet


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> WOW I am watching video's on Fox right now. Unbelievable! I just can't even imagine this kind of disaster and its not even over yet



Yes this is horrible, my stomach dropped to my feet because I have a son who lives in South Korea and that is just across the Sea of Japan. Jason assures me he is fine becasue this is all headed across the ocean towards the US.

Now I am finding out my daughter-in-law's brother is currently in Hawaii on vacation.


----------



## ffemt128

I sincerely hope everyone who has family or friends in a trouble zone that everyone is safe.

We had a wonderful dinnner this evening as a family at ichiban. A good time was had by all. Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Wade E

We also have a member in Hawaii, hope he is alright!!!! Me, Im going o do some more wine work today. Probably get the Chard. off the wine diamonds and filter it. Then Ill bottle the Blueberry Melomel.


----------



## ffemt128

Starting a batch of Skeeter Pee this morning. I figure it will be ready in time for my birthday in June. Yeah


----------



## tonyt

Racking MM Meglioli off lees today. Going to make this one exactly according instructions except planning 3 months in vadai barrel starting in July. That should give this expensive puppy 8 months bulk aging. Maybe taste a couple splits at Christmas and next Valentine. Try to keep out of the 750's till next summer.


----------



## DavidB

Visiting three different wineries to pick up bottles. Then the washing and scraping will begin.


----------



## almargita

Ordered a 3 gal carboy from George with some yeast & other goodies that I needed on Thursday evening so I can start my Blueberry/Pomengranate. I needed a extra 3 gal as i am currently waiting on my Peach Icewine & Blackberry Port all needing that size. Much to my suprise, they are here already on Saturday morning!!!
Great service George!!! I wasn't expecting it till next week. Will probably start it tomorrow as I'll probably not feel like it later tonight after the Western PA get-together this afternoon.........
Al


----------



## djrockinsteve

Al bring everything over we'll start it here!

Class is in session.


----------



## xanxer82

Well since I've been scarce this week I'll start with last week.
Sunday during the downpour, we visited 3 wineries. Me Kat and my friend Jenna. Had to push the car out of the mud at one vineyard becuase his parking lot had flooded. 
And this week went by quickly. I bought a small deep fryer and made chicken wings last night. We had an assortment of beers and opened up a bottl eof my pinot noir. Yum! 
Today I put in two concord vines. Hopefully I bought them in time this year. They weren't dried out like last years attempt.
I should be ready to start some major gardening in about 2-3 weeks.
Now I'm just relaxing a bit.


----------



## ffemt128

Got home a little bit ago from DJRockinSteve's house. A good time was definately had. Cut up 36 jalepeno peppers and 6 hot banana peppers and started a 4 gallon batch of pepper wine. Will likely experiment with this batch and back sweeten some of it with various other juices. Starting SG was 1.080 using 12 cans of Welches frozen grape concentrate as a base.


----------



## Wade E

Okay, bottled 10 gallons of Cab/Merlot blend from 2009 Chilean grapes, filtered 6 gallons of Elderberry, labeled last weeks Piesporter and capsuled them and shelved them. Started a 5 gallon batch of Walkers Rhubarb and a 5 gallon batch of Walkers Riesling. I was going to rack the Chard off the diamonds and filter but my back was screaming! Next week Ill get that and bottle my Blueberry Melomel or Crab Apple or maybe even both depending on if my back lets me. Right now I have to play around with designing a label for the Cab Merlot blend.


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy cow you had a big day. Did you have a helper? You know these parties we've been having in PA. are not good Wade. Now I have to add an Melbec and Cab Sauvignon to my Chilean order.


----------



## Wade E

Hey Dan, its your fault I have the Rhubarb started today!!!!! And since I was placing that order with Walkers I figured I might as well get another so the Riesling is your fault also!!!!! Hehehehe. No helper today. Sometimes my son helps me bottle but he wasnt feeling that good, he's coming down with something now!


----------



## ffemt128

I started my Starter this am for the skeeter pee. I'll add a little more must into the starter in about 20-30 minutes then continue to slowly build the quantity befor introducing it later today. I need to check the weather. May pull out the bike for a quick ride later.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Hey Dan, its your fault I have the Rhubarb started today!!!!! And since I was placing that order with Walkers I figured I might as well get another so the Riesling is your fault also!!!!! Hehehehe. No helper today. Sometimes my son helps me bottle but he wasnt feeling that good, he's coming down with something now!



Well I have a Gewürztraminer and Riesling from Walkers that I plan on blending. I tasted the Gewürztraminer and it was very good The Riesling was fair. I hope to bottle about 13 gallons of ice wine and pacifica white this week.


----------



## Wade E

What does the Pacifica taste like?


----------



## Runningwolf

This was one of this years limited editions from Winexpert. It says this is one that will be ready to drink right away but I defiantly believe another six months will benefit it. It was the only one that really appealed to me.

Complex pear and honey notes, grassy citrus and grapefruit, ripe apple, fig, melon, peach, and pineapple all mellow into spicy, honey, butter, butterscotch and hazelnut flavors that linger beguilingly.


----------



## Wade E

Had to look that one up! - beguilingly


----------



## Runningwolf

You are better at paying attention to detail then I am. That was a copy and paste and I just ignored the word that time. LOL


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> You are better at paying attention to detail then I am. That was a copy and paste and I just ignored the word that time. LOL



Didn't think you could speak (type) those big words... LOL


----------



## xanxer82

Relaxed a bit today. Then did some house work. May see what's going on in the yard. Need to plan out some raised garden beds for veggies and fruits.


----------



## ffemt128

Installed a double basin stationary tub on the side of the basement where the wine stuff is. Now I can work on getting my stuff out of the laundry room.


----------



## Flem

Just enjoyed a lovely, 82 degree day of Florida sunshine. It just doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> Just enjoyed a lovely, 82 degree day of Florida sunshine. It just doesn't get any better than this.



Must be nice Mike. Enjoy it while you can. I see your using sun protection


----------



## roblloyd

I sweetened my batch of SP. Then played 9 holes on this warm 48deg overcast day. Who needs 82?
Also upgraded brewtrax.


----------



## Wade E

Cleaned and delabeled 9 1/2 cases of bottles. My hands are as clean as can be!!!!!! I finished them all and now have 27 cases of clean bottles ready to rock and roll! I too upgraded Brewtrax!


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Stayed up late last night bottling another 50. Half merlot, half gewurztraminer. Then I lost an hour on the time change..... I was a little tired today.


----------



## ffemt128

At work now, but I did check the Skeeter Pee this am, both it and the Jalepeno Pepper wine are fermenting nicely.


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> Must be nice Mike. Enjoy it while you can. I see your using sun protection



Absolutely SPF 0000


----------



## Tom

Flem said:


> Absolutely SPF 0000



I think you mean 15% alcohol !


----------



## Flem

Tom said:


> I think you mean 15% alcohol !



You're right Tom. But it goes up and down depending on the time of day. It usually spikes in the evening. LOL


----------



## sly22guy

Minnesotamaker said:


> Stayed up late last night bottling another 50. Half merlot, half gewurztraminer. Then I lost an hour on the time change..... I was a little tired today.



Hum never came across that blend before? or were you referring to 25 merlot & 25 gewurzt?


----------



## sly22guy

Gearing up for my day off tomorrow, its supposed to be rainy & crappy here so i guess ill get to mess with my wine. (got 36 gals) that needs to be racked kmeta & bottled. I haven't had any spare time to work with my wine lately, as my wife is due may 16th and the last couple of wed's ive had off have been devoted to nursery and other unfinished projects around the house. So i think tomorrow will def be a me day! although im sure she has a list for me!


----------



## Lurker

Complex pear and honey notes, grassy citrus and grapefruit, ripe apple, fig, melon, peach, and pineapple all mellow into spicy, honey, butter, butterscotch and hazelnut flavors that linger beguilingly.[/QUOTE]

Now you have to tell us what it means. You sound like a poet.


----------



## Runningwolf

Lurker said:


> Complex pear and honey notes, grassy citrus and grapefruit, ripe apple, fig, melon, peach, and pineapple all mellow into spicy, honey, butter, butterscotch and hazelnut flavors that linger *beguilingly*.



Now you have to tell us what it means. You sound like a poet.[/QUOTE]

Definition of BEGUILE

1: to lead by deception 
Examples of BEGUILE
She was cunning enough to beguile her classmates into doing the work for her.


----------



## Julie

sly22guy said:


> Gearing up for my day off tomorrow, its supposed to be rainy & crappy here so i guess ill get to mess with my wine. (got 36 gals) that needs to be racked kmeta & bottled. I haven't had any spare time to work with my wine lately, as my wife is due may 16th and the last couple of wed's ive had off have been devoted to nursery and other unfinished projects around the house. So i think tomorrow will def be a me day! although im sure she has a list for me!



roflmao, well you better have a me day cuz once that little darling comes there will no longer be and me days.


----------



## xanxer82

Came home from work for lunch and discovered someone hacked my itunes account and charged $40 to my credit card via paypal. I was pissed. Changed all passwords, ran deep virus scans and opened complaints to apple and paypal. Thankfully the bank hasnt processed the charge yet.
If I find out who it was I will press charges. That's my floor corker fund they were trying to raid!


----------



## sly22guy

Bummer on the Paypal hack! Keep an eye out on craigslist i got my floor corker on there for $40.00


----------



## Runningwolf

xanxer82 said:


> Came home from work for lunch and discovered someone hacked my itunes account and charged $40 to my credit card via paypal. I was pissed. Changed all passwords, ran deep virus scans and opened complaints to apple and paypal. Thankfully the bank hasnt processed the charge yet.
> If I find out who it was I will press charges. That's my floor corker fund they were trying to raid!



Oh Dan, you think its bad now just wait till you say I do. Then the money starts disappearing from your wallet in the form of cash. No tracing it either. Better put your foot down now.
Hey by the way was that Kat I saw jogging today listening to an Ipod wearing a big smile!


----------



## xanxer82

Haha! I'm just glad I caught that when I did. It could have been much worse.
As for the marriage thing. I learned to keep seperate accounts the last time. What's hers is hers and what's mine stays mine.


----------



## Runningwolf

xanxer82 said:


> Haha! I'm just glad I caught that when I did. It could have been much worse.
> As for the marriage thing. I learned to keep seperate accounts the last time. What's hers is hers and what's mine stays mine.



Dan one more time. If you're wanna hang with us you're gonna have to remember what we teach you, "what's mine is mine and what hers is ours".


----------



## xanxer82

Bwahahahah!


----------



## ibglowin

I smell like that when I get out of the shower! 



Lurker said:


> Complex pear and honey notes, grassy citrus and grapefruit, ripe apple, fig, melon, peach, and pineapple all mellow into spicy, honey, butter, butterscotch and hazelnut flavors that linger beguilingly.


----------



## ffemt128

Brought the bike into work today since they are calling for it to be 65. Taking a half day, having lunch with my beautiful wife then heading out for a ride. Yeah Baby......


----------



## DavidB

Took today and tomorrow off to try and relieve some stress. Been really hectic at work and needed some time to unwind. Then the weather man tells me this morning that were expecting it to be 71 today and up to 80 tomorrow. Taking the time off was a very wise decision!

If the service department comes through and fixes my car pretty soon, taint no telling where this fat boy may end up with the weather so nice. Was that a sea gull calling my name? LOL


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Dan one more time. If you're wanna hang with us you're gonna have to remember what we teach you, "what's mine is mine and what hers is ours".



Now why would you say that?????????? You know dam well that I will call you on this. I know what is yours is Sue's and what is Sue's is hers. 

As it should be.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Now why would you say that?????????? You know dam well that I will call you on this. I know what is yours is Sue's and what is Sue's is hers.
> 
> As it should be.



Sheesh did you just wake up or what? As long as xanxer82 hangs around us we'll have Kat knowing her place in no time. Now Julie don't you have some dandelions to go pick you're going to confuse the young lad.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Sheesh did you just wake up or what? As long as xanxer82 hangs around us we'll have Kat knowing her place in no time. Now Julie don't you have some dandelions to go pick you're going to confuse the young lad.



Kinda sorta, I have already had a talk with Kat .


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Kinda sorta, I have already had a talk with Kat .



I knew it was a conspiracy......


----------



## ibglowin

Washing up and removing labels on a batch of Riesling bottles. Hope to bottle by the weekend if I can get my act together. 

Weather is going to be calling me to work outdoors it looks like!


----------



## Runningwolf

Going to several Maple Syrup farms today to try and find a recipe for Maple wine.


----------



## Love_in_Texas

Headed to Austin Homebrew today...then Hardtails tonight to see a band I've never heard of, im excited!


----------



## Runningwolf

Love_in_Texas said:


> Headed to Austin Homebrew today...then Hardtails tonight to see a band I've never heard of, im excited!



Must be nice to live by the big boys!


----------



## millwright01

Just getting up now. Had our local wine judging event last night. OUr Home Brew store hosts the event. You enter some wine you made(kit from their store or home-made) I won second with my Zinfandel. I was up against about 18 other zins. Won an RJS cellar classic kit. Pretty happy about that. 

This event is a great way to try wines you may want to make. Reps from the kit companies are there and there is samples of almost every kit provided by the HBS. They have them already aged so you can try them out.

I think I need to start spitting after tasting. I always think that's strange when some of the folks are spitting wine out but my head is pretty sore his morning!

I made notes all night but my writing gets pretty sloppy near the end when I got to the ice wine and sherries!


----------



## Runningwolf

Congratulations! Sounded like a fun evening.


----------



## Flem

Just getting back to reality after a sun-filled week in Ft. Myers Florida.


----------



## Love_in_Texas

Runningwolf said:


> Must be nice to live by the big boys!



Oh it do!!! Especially coming from BFE, NM...quite a diff! But I started cleaning and didn't get down there today =(((


----------



## Brian

Well today I tilled the garden and can't wait to start putting some plants in. I racked my shiraz/zin last night. I attended the first of the south central PA wine club on Wed evening. It was great there was about 15 people there and they all brought wine that they had made. I met many new friends and enjoyed their wine and they enjoyed the SP I took with me. (Thanks Lon)! I gave some advice and got some and I also let some of the people know about this great forum I am on. Winemakingtalk.com. So hopefully we will have some more SC PAers join in the fun here. So heres to everybody on here that makes this place so much fun. Thanks all!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Love_in_Texas said:


> Oh it do!!! Especially coming from BFE, NM...quite a diff! But I started cleaning and didn't get down there today =(((



so you're all clean now


----------



## Runningwolf

Brian said:


> Well today I tilled the garden and can't wait to start putting some plants in. I racked my shiraz/zin last night. I attended the first of the south central PA wine club on Wed evening. It was great there was about 15 people there and they all brought wine that they had made. I met many new friends and enjoyed their wine and they enjoyed the SP I took with me. (Thanks Lon)! I gave some advice and got some and I also let some of the people know about this great forum I am on. Winemakingtalk.com. So hopefully we will have some more SC PAers join in the fun here. So heres to everybody on here that makes this place so much fun. Thanks all!!!!!



Brian must be nice to have clear ground and dry no less. Most of my snow has melted but the yard and garden is a muddy mess. Something I did for giving out info about this forum I made up business cards on the computer with my info plus the address for this forum. I use them to pass out at wine competitions or other gatherings when I want to get to know someone better. Just a lot easier than trying to write stuff down on a napkin or scrap paper.


----------



## Love_in_Texas

Runningwolf said:


> so you're all clean now



Was that a fat joke??


----------



## Runningwolf

Absolutely not!


----------



## Wade E

Well the only wine work I have done so far is run around getting supplies to ship out. Had to go pick up another 30 racking canes, order 30 elbows, make some more dble bungs, get printer cartridges to make me some lables as the wife and the kids drained both the black and the color without telling me!!!!!!!!  Now I get to finally print them and start applying them to get the 4 cases of bottles out of my wine room and into the cellar so i can hopefully bottle something else tomorrow.


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Well the only wine work I have done so far is run around getting supplies to ship out. Had to go pick up another 30 racking canes, order 30 elbows, make some more dble bungs, get printer cartridges to make me some lables as the wife and the kids drained both the black and the color without telling me!!!!!!!!  Now I get to finally print them and start applying them to get the 4 cases of bottles out of my wine room and into the cellar so i can hopefully bottle something else tomorrow.



Since you are into shipping more than you are into bottling wine, just ship those carboys to me and I'll bottle them AND even share them with you when you come to visit.


----------



## Wade E

I have a lot of racking hose, how about I just ship you one end of the hose and you turn on your pump and rack it over to save me on shipping costs! You may have to turn your pump on high though!


----------



## Oracus

Just got back from picking up some new fruit trees Elephant heart Plums.


----------



## Oracus

Love_in_Texas said:


> Headed to Austin Homebrew today...then Hardtails tonight to see a band I've never heard of, im excited!



Austin has some of the best shows/music in the country. I used to live in Killeen/Cove area when I was at Ft Hood.


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> I have a lot of racking hose, how about I just ship you one end of the hose and you turn on your pump and rack it over to save me on shipping costs! You may have to turn your pump on high though!



ROFLMAO, k I'm gamed


----------



## Tom

Just got back from work. Now I need to label and crate the Strawberry and Kiwi-Stawberry wine (60 bottles) that I bottled yesterday. Oh, and add that to my "wine Cellar"


----------



## Wade E

Got the labels made and cut but then got involved in packing up 2 packages to ship out tomorrow and dont have it in me to label those 49 bottles and capsule them, Theres always tomorow!


----------



## winemaker_3352

Just racked 6 gallons of apple spice and stabilized it. Planning on backsweetening in a week or so.


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Just got back from work. Now I need to label and crate the Strawberry and Kiwi-Stawberry wine (60 bottles) that I bottled yesterday. Oh, and add that to my "wine Cellar"



WORK!!!!!!!!!!!! when did that happen?


----------



## Tom

Unlike DAN who lives on the computer I still work.


----------



## Julie

LOL, I can't argue with you about Dan, I just thought you were retired.


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> LOL, I can't argue with you about Dan, I just thought you were retired.


I may be grey and old butt, not retired


----------



## Julie

Well dam, I need to go have a talk with Mike, he has been grey and old since he was in his thirtys and he keeps telling me he needs to retire. :<


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> *Well dam,* I need to go have a talk with Mike, he has been grey and old since he was in his thirtys and he keeps telling me he needs to retire. :<


Julie,
Who's "dam?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Unlike DAN who lives on the computer I still work.





Julie said:


> LOL, I can't argue with you about Dan, I just thought you were retired.


----------



## xanxer82

Hanging out with the soon to be brother in law.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


>



Dan here is a DIFFERENT 3 "P's" !
Picky
Picky
Picky


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


>



Why do u post pics of something you know you are not, lol, I'm thinking of a little puppy would be more appropiate.


----------



## xanxer82

Trees are finally starting to bud. So ready for growing season.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Why do u post pics of something you know you are not, lol, I'm thinking of a little puppy would be more appropiate.



Ahhhh you're a sweetheart regardless of what Tom says


----------



## Daisy317

Starting my first batch of strawberry tonight! Wish me luck... I'm gonna need it with this steam juicer contraption I borrowed...


----------



## Tom

Daisy317 said:


> Starting my first batch of strawberry tonight! Wish me luck... I'm gonna need it with this steam juicer contraption I borrowed...



The Strawberry I just bottled was from a steamed juicer


----------



## Tom

Daisy317 said:


> Starting my first batch of strawberry tonight! Wish me luck... I'm gonna need it with this steam juicer contraption I borrowed...



Whats the recipe?


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Daisy good luck. I hope you like it. I made some from juice I got at Walkers and wow was it powerfully strong. I am thinking maybe next fall I could blend maybe 3 bottles into a carboy full of a white grape of some kind.


----------



## twistedvine

Just getting home from an emergency call at a slaughter house/meat packing facility. I hate confined space work. Batteries died on air monitor so will need to go back again tomorrow. Really want to find some time to work on my wine.


----------



## Love_in_Texas

Vallejo was AWESOME! !!!


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready to go finish it drywall at my sons. Would have finished it yesterday but had to go to a structure fire. Drywall the closet then start compounding.


----------



## Wade E

Going to get my 4 cases of Cab Merlot blend labeled and put away and possibly bottle something else. Not sure what that is yet.


----------



## TwinMaples

I have 5 carboys that need tending to. Need to sample a few with oak cubes or spirals, to see if the oak is done. Have to take SG reading on 2, and rack most of them.

Have equipment set out and empty carboys at the ready. Having breakfast with my son first, then it's back to work. 

Jim


----------



## DavidB

Washing bottles and removing the most stubborn labels I have ever seen. If I didn't know better, I'd swear they were put on with super glue. Owner of the winery said they were hard to get off, but DANG! 

I've taken off the outer "plastic" coating and have them soaking in bucket of water with dish washing liquid with k-meta. After a few days of this, I use a paint scraper and wire brush to work off the label. But I still have residual glue on the glass. Any suggestions as to how to safety get this off? My wife has me using fingernail polish remover but is that safe? Of course, they are getting another wash and spray (inside and out) with k-meta before I store them.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave I would use oxy clean instead of dishwashing soap. Three scoops in very hot water for about 60-90 minutes then remove. Do not leave the bottles over night or the glue that softened up will just reset itself again. Scrape off what you can and put bottles back in the water for another hour and the rest of the glue should easily come off.


----------



## ibglowin

Testing a couple of carboys for SO2 levels, Filtering my Riesling, Pulling my Petit Sirah out of the Vadai and probably transferring the Cab Sauv from fresh grapes back in for another month.

And more than likely a little Spring garden work.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Think I am taking the kids to the zoo today.. 77* mostly sunny.. Should be a good day for it..


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> And more than likely a little Spring garden work.



I just tried to do that. Its 38* and sunny here. I was able to finish burning off all of my ornamental grasses in the gardens except one still under a huge pile of snow. Stood up my patio furnture outside and dang that alone makes it feel like Spring. Going to make some acid adjustments on my ice wine today.


----------



## Tom

Leaving shortly for my Wine Club Meeting.


----------



## millwright01

Just finished shoveling snow. %^@## I have 3 full carboys so going to bottle one and make some room to fire up the primary for my Zinfandel. Will rack the other 2 while i'm at it since its close to that time anyhow and they are looking pretty clear. Whoddathunk 3 carboys are not nearly enough since I realized benefits of bulk aging! Guess what I'm buying next trip to the the HBS.


----------



## DavidB

Runningwolf said:


> Dave I would use oxy clean instead of dishwashing soap. Three scoops in very hot water for about 60-90 minutes then remove. Do not leave the bottles over night or the glue that softened up will just reset itself again. Scrape off what you can and put bottles back in the water for another hour and the rest of the glue should easily come off.



Thanks Dan 

I will try this next time. Missed your post until just now....Just finished about 8 cases. Only 23 more to go


----------



## almargita

Just finished weeding, picking up twigs & stix, leaves from the hillside & other junk, Filled 3 large leaf bags with more to go! Taking a break to watch the NCAA for a while, finished bottle of Dan's Stuben, loved it. Cracked open another of Dan's. Daimond, another great wine, just sweet enough!!! Great sipping after working in the yard. Too bad you still have snow up there, beautiful day here........
Dan are these juice buckets that you got from Walkers last year??? I like the flavor of both of these...... I'll have to make a trip up this fall, guessing thats the time frame for the juice....
Al


----------



## Runningwolf

Al those are both from Walkers. With you being nearly 2.5 - 3 hours from there plan ahead of time. Have plenty of empty primary buckets available and carboys available 10 days later. You'll save 15.00 on each juice bringing your own container unless if they are only selling it in their own pails. These will not be fermenting by the time you get home like last year from Presque Isle.


----------



## Runningwolf

Al those are both from Walkers. With you being nearly 2.5 - 3 hours from there plan ahead of time. Have plenty of empty primary buckets available and carboys available 10 days later. You'll save 15.00 on each juice bringing your own container unless if they are only selling it in their own pails. These will not be fermenting by the time you get home like last year from Presque Isle.

Incidently Julie is planning a group picking of Cherries from Walkers this Spring also and if you make that you'll be able to pick up some juices that day.


----------



## almargita

Is walkers web site current with what they will have in the spring??? Or do they refrigerate & have different juices all year round?? 
Al


----------



## almargita

I have plenty of icing buckets I got from Sams Club, & a few from the local Bakery. Most are 3 gal & a lot are 4 gal. Great buckets for transporting juice & for Free! I also have a few 5 gal water jugs that I used only for transporting juice or for a quick racking. I use them as a temporary holding vessel only. Works out nicely...........
Al


----------



## Runningwolf

almargita said:


> Is walkers web site current with what they will have in the spring??? Or do they refrigerate & have different juices all year round??
> Al



What you buy in bulk will be ice cold. The rest is hot packed in pails and not refrigerated. There web site is current only for what they have on hand at the time and that is not guaranteed.


----------



## jtstar

Got up to 65 here today went out and cleaned out the dog kennel then started pruning the cottoneaster shurbs the rabbits have raised havock with them the last two years I guess I need to do some rabbit hunting here now I am testing a glass of my Wild Plum wine it's about three months old I think it will turn out pretty good with a little more age


----------



## xanxer82

Cleared out some brush and the leaving of last years garden. Added peat, compost and mulch to the two plant beds outside of the door. Planted another concord vine. cleaned out some old flower pots and planted some red onions. Still got to put my white onions in the ground soon. Planted a pretty sizable blackberry bush, pruned the mullberry monster bush a little bit. Going to need a saws all to do the rest. Gotta get it to a size that is managable to harvest from.
Cleared a little spot to hopefully put some hops when they arrive from julie and mike's and a few more places to put some more grapes when cuttings arrive from NY. 
We also started about 70 carrot seeds 50 cucumber plants, a bunch of peppers, and about 50 peas.
I've got other a bunch of herbs that will go into window boxes and watermelon that will be started next weekend.
This year I'm doing a bit more growing of food to offest the higher prices and gas of going to the store. It's nice to finally have weekends off!
Had a bottle of the Bergamais that I made in 2009 the other night. Yummy. Not too bad for the first wine I made.


----------



## ffemt128

Compounded the drywall in the bedroom, went to Kavic Winery and picked up a couple bottles of wine. Should hopefully be able to get some bottles from them soon. Went to a 4 y/o birthday party and then home and for along walk with the family. Also back sweetened the Tropical Breeze and adjusted acid levels to .72%. Should be good to filter and bottle after Easter. 

Summertime here we come.....


----------



## sjo

As I am reading your post my wife stops by and reads it. She says You need to get a wife! She says to try wd40.
Man am I lucky


DavidB said:


> Washing bottles and removing the most stubborn labels I have ever seen. If I didn't know better, I'd swear they were put on with super glue. Owner of the winery said they were hard to get off, but DANG!
> 
> I've taken off the outer "plastic" coating and have them soaking in bucket of water with dish washing liquid with k-meta. After a few days of this, I use a paint scraper and wire brush to work off the label. But I still have residual glue on the glass. Any suggestions as to how to safety get this off? My wife has me using fingernail polish remover but is that safe? Of course, they are getting another wash and spray (inside and out) with k-meta before I store them.


----------



## DavidB

sjo said:


> As I am reading your post my wife stops by and reads it. She says You need to get a wife! She says to try wd40.
> Man am I lucky



ROFLMAO!!!! Sorry but I've got a wife of 34 years. I don't know what I would do with another one and don't think she would allow it. Hey honey, can I.......

LOL


----------



## Sirs

DavidB said:


> ROFLMAO!!!! Sorry but I've got a wife of 34 years. I don't know what I would do with another one and don't think she would allow it. Hey honey, can I.......*get you to get me that can of WD40 I can't get up..................*LOL


 David you know you should be careful she can hurt you, you know??


----------



## twistedvine

Just took all my scrap metal into the recycler. Now it's time to talk to a man about a horse...oh wait, I think I mean a man about a pump


----------



## ibglowin

Definitely not a horse, pump, yes!


----------



## Tom

He's still looking for a horse just not ONE horse. It may be only 1/8th of a Horse(power) motor.


----------



## Wade E

Maybe Ill sell him the horse. When it dies he can use it for glue for the labels!!!! LOL


----------



## jeepingchick

oh man have I been busy!!! I started my LAST CLASS for my Associates yesterday!!! 5 more weeks and i got me a pretty piece of paper!!! 

we went out and bought Kayaks over the weekend, i can not wait to get out n use em, needs to warm up SOON!

missed everyone!!


----------



## Brian

Congrats on the last class jeepingchick that is super! Education is always good. What is your major??


----------



## xanxer82

Just got home from from and the allergy doctor. Two shots again today.
Been reading a lot of books about Homesteading and Urban Homesteading. Many tips for maximizing your space to grow your own food. 
Plans for this weekend are to build two 4 foot by 8 foot by 16 inch high raised garden beds. We plan on having plenty to eat and plenty to ferment this year.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dan my neighbor lady had a bunch of those made but made them twice as high so she wouldn't have to bend over so much (not a pretty site). They work very well when you keep them up. Do you have access to some good top soil and maybe some cow manurer to fill them up? It will take a fair amount.


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> Just got home from from and the allergy doctor. Two shots again today.
> Been reading a lot of books about Homesteading and Urban Homesteading. Many tips for maximizing your space to grow your own food.
> Plans for this weekend are to build two 4 foot by 8 foot by 16 inch high raised garden beds. We plan on having plenty to eat and plenty to ferment this year.



plant green beans, roma tomatoes, peppers, you would have no idea how much you get from these products and learn to pressure can your green beens and can your tomatoes.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> plant green beans, roma tomatoes, peppers, you would have no idea how much you get from these products and learn to pressure can your green beens and can your tomatoes.



I agree with julie. Peas should have been planted already. The best ones are the one that get snowed on at least once. Then plant a new row every couple of weeks so you have them all summer. Tomatoes and peppers do excellent also. I don't believe in planting corn because of the space it takes up and its for sale cheap on every street corner. I have thornless black berries and they sread pretty quick and you get a nice crop. Black berries also cost a small fortune to buy at a fruit stand.


----------



## Loren

xanxer82 said:


> Just got home from from and the allergy doctor. Two shots again today.
> Been reading a lot of books about Homesteading and Urban Homesteading. Many tips for maximizing your space to grow your own food.
> Plans for this weekend are to build two 4 foot by 8 foot by 16 inch high raised garden beds. We plan on having plenty to eat and plenty to ferment this year.



Just finished my second raised bed. We are eating squash, bell peppers, green onions, and swiss chard from the first one. Tomatos are about two feet tall and beginning to set. Its fun to watch everything grow and gives me something else to do beside fish and play golf and make wine. Good luck. Loren


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW you guys suck. It's snowing at my house right now!


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> I agree with julie. Peas should have been planted already. The best ones are the one that get snowed on at least once. Then plant a new row every couple of weeks so you have them all summer. Tomatoes and peppers do excellent also. I don't believe in planting corn because of the space it takes up and its for sale cheap on every street corner. I have thornless black berries and they sread pretty quick and you get a nice crop. Black berries also cost a small fortune to buy at a fruit stand.



Be careful what you ask for.


----------



## PPBart

xanxer82 said:


> Been reading a lot of books about Homesteading and Urban Homesteading. Many tips for maximizing your space to grow your own food.
> Plans for this weekend are to build two 4 foot by 8 foot by 16 inch high raised garden beds. We plan on having plenty to eat and plenty to ferment this year.



Last of my lettuce just recently died (does that when daytime temps get up into 70's), but my tomato plants are about 12" tall. Bell/banana/jalapeno peppers, eggplant, cantalope, cucumbers, yellow squash, collards and whatever else I'm forgetting all doing well. We also started using raised beds about 20 yrs ago, now have eight 4'x12' beds, produce a lot of fresh veggies. We can harvest something from the garden almost year-round.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Really got into the recently kegged Raspberry Skeeter Pee.
The neighbor, my wife and i each had a couple glasses this evening.

Here's a pic of the first glass off the keg from this past weekend.


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice job Doug. It sure does look refreshing! I bet being carbonated gave a quick buzz also.


----------



## ibglowin

That does look good enough to drink!


----------



## RedNeckWino

Promoted from forklift driver to maintenance department. Started the new job yesterday. Feels good to be turning wrenches again. Will feel even better when I see the difference in the paycheck. The pay raise will mean I can pay the bills again.


----------



## ffemt128

Had a room and contents fire just as I was getting out of the shower this am in the borough, was late getting off to work. Sat in traffic for 15 minutes less than 1 1/2 miles from my house so I called my boss and changed the plan to work from home today rather than sitting in traffic at 8:15 this am. I don't know how people can do that everyday and not lose their minds. I'm glad I start work at 6:30 am. No traffic coming home or going to work.


----------



## Flem

RedNeckWino said:


> Promoted from forklift driver to maintenance department. Started the new job yesterday. Feels good to be turning wrenches again. Will feel even better when I see the difference in the paycheck. The pay raise will mean I can pay the bills again.



Congratulations on the promo!!!


----------



## jtstar

Congratulations RedNeckWino I now how you feel


----------



## Rootedmotion

spent all day yesterday finishing up a riesling blend and sterile filtered it for bottling today. Today ive been working on a muscat blend and sterile filtering it right now. on to the marribelle plum tomorrow.


----------



## ffemt128

I started the Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee today. Sure hope it turns out well. SG was 1.074. I'll pitch the yeast tomorrow after work. Last night I transferred my Original Skeeter Pee into the carboy. I figure about 2 weeks I'll rack, stabilize and backsweeten as per instructions. Sparkoloid will commence at that time. I don't think it will be ready for the May get together, but it will be ready for my birthday in June and the Cranberry Lime Pee will be ready by the 4th of July.


----------



## Runningwolf

Racked Gewürztraminer, Riesling and Niagara off of the ice Diamonds today.


----------



## ffemt128

Looks like another round of storms is getting ready to come through. I really hope the Borough Council meeting tonight is a quick one and that we don't get called out on any fire calls this evening. I'm really looking forward to a glass of wine after the meeting.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Looks like another round of storms is getting ready to come through. I really hope the Borough Council meeting tonight is a quick one and that we don't get called out on any fire calls this evening. I'm really looking forward to a glass of wine after the meeting.



Well, I hope so too Doug cuz I am currently enjoying a glass of catawaba, OMG is this good.


----------



## Tom

Having a couple of fellow homebrewers over to lift weights.

That being 12-16oz ones.


----------



## xanxer82

Congrats on the new job RedneckWino!
Last night I ordered a canning kit from Amazon. Also bought a cheese making kit. The kit says I can make 35 pounds of farm cheedar.


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> Congrats on the new job RedneckWino!
> Last night I ordered a canning kit from Amazon. Also bought a cheese making kit. The kit says I can make 35 pounds of farm cheedar.



I got a cheese making kit and made some mozza cheese it turned out pretty good but I have not made anything since, need to. 

Are you going to do some canning? If you have any questions you know you can pm me, I grew up canning. You have no idea the things my mother would can.


----------



## ibglowin

Let us know when you cut the cheese so we can all log off.............


----------



## xanxer82

Good one Mike 
Thanks Julie. I'll be sending you a PM about canning around harvest time. We plan to cut our grocery bill in 1/2 this summer and winter.
Bought a pot with a 7 jar rack to do that low temp water bath style canning. Looking to get a pressure canner before harvest time. 
Give me a shout out when the hops start going.  I'm ready to grow things.
Really glad I didn't plant anything that had leaves on it yet. had hail today and the weatherman is calling for snow on Sunday. Yuck!


----------



## RedNeckWino

Thanks all. Been a couple of good days. Today the company surprised me with a benefits package. This job keeps getting better. Thank the Lord.
Tonight we are enjoying some blackberry that was started back in august. Wow does that go down smooth. For some reason the son (10 months old) thinks he has to drink from dad's glass always. He conned me out of a finger tip taste and is now mad he can't have more.


----------



## Wade E

Congrats RedNeckWino. Nothing like a raise in this economy! Im still waiting to get the other 1/2 of my 105 that they took away from us about 1 1/2 years ago and some vacations back. On a good note the boss cut all the insurance way down of which I dont have (Get it through where my wife works cause our companies is garbage) and he went to the doctor yesterday and doc sent him for a cat scan and the insurance denied him! ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!! While he's rolling around in 2 BMW's and a 6500 square ft house for just him and his wife! His wife has a Mercedes SUV.


----------



## xanxer82

Wade, your boss sounds like he needs to get a better plan for the company. Karma is a b!tch. Serves him right.


----------



## RedNeckWino

Poetic justice would be if the doctor made the bill out for the price of a BMW.


----------



## Wade E

The way he was walking Im wondering where the other beaker is? LOL


----------



## Daisy317

I went to "beer class" today at my homebrew shop... AAAAAND... It looks like after the next few batches of wine are started, i'll be making beer... probably an IPA... 

I'm kinda excited... lol


----------



## djrockinsteve

Daisy317 said:


> I went to "beer class" today at my homebrew shop... AAAAAND... It looks like after the next few batches of wine are started, i'll be making beer... probably an IPA...
> 
> I'm kinda excited... lol



Last Friday I watched my neighbor make a ipa. It was easier than the kits. It's already finished fermenting. Tomorrow he'll bottle it.

This stuff is soooo cool.


----------



## ffemt128

djrockinsteve said:


> Last Friday I watched my neighbor make a ipa. It was easier than the kits. It's already finished fermenting. Tomorrow he'll bottle it.
> 
> This stuff is soooo cool.




What's an IPA?


----------



## Sirs

no kidding what is an IPA


----------



## Daisy317

IPA = India Pale Ale
It's a type of beer. They're high in hops which makes them bitter.


----------



## ffemt128

Just racked off my Noble Muscadine off the fine sediment after adding SuperKleer 2 weeks ago. I have a cup with some excess sediment from pouring the bottle of the carboy into. I put it in the freezer to get that to drop out. After a bit, I'll strain it through a couple coffee filters and have myself a sample. Yeah Baby...


----------



## ffemt128

Couldnt decide what to do for dinner so I'm having baked boneless chicken breast marinated in Jalepeno Pepper (steve's blend), cajun seasoning and a couple shakes of crushed red peppers..

I have no idea how it will taste, but I can say the Jalepeno Pepper wine is fine,


----------



## Tom

Making Roast beef w/ baked potatoes and wine of cours. 

Now WHAT wine would you serve?


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> Making Roast beef w/ baked potatoes and wine of cours.
> 
> Now WHAT wine would you serve?



With your meal or Mine? With yours, I beleive I would choose to serve my Ruby Cabernet. With mine, I think it may be a bottle of Kavic Winery, Deep Valley White.


----------



## xanxer82

It snowed today :/ it didn't lay and it didn't last long but it's unusual for Maryland to be so cold this time of year. Not cold enough to hurt the plants that I did plant though. They just barely have leaves showing up at this point.
Makes me want to move further south!


----------



## Wade E

Got mu Titration station in today and of coarse the burette was broken!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Got mu Titration station in today and of coarse the burette was broken!



Total bummer! Hope they can get you another one real quick.


----------



## Wade E

They are sending another one out but I wanted to play around with my Petite Syrah this weekend, guess that will hold off til next weekend. On a similiar subject, I placed the order for my SS filler on Sat. morning and they didnt ship it till yesterday. I wont see that till Wed. of next week. Guess Im doing some more bottling with the auto filler again!


----------



## Tom

ffemt128 said:


> With your meal or Mine? With yours, I beleive I would choose to serve my Ruby Cabernet. With mine, I think it may be a bottle of Kavic Winery, Deep Valley White.


Wife on her own opened a Chilean Cab


----------



## Airplanedoc

washing, peeling labels, and sorting bottles


----------



## Flem

Tom, I didn't recognize you without the beer can on your head.


----------



## Daisy317

Airplanedoc said:


> washing, peeling labels, and sorting bottles



When you're done... I probably have 4 or 5 dozen bottles here that need washed too... C'mon over... lol


----------



## Runningwolf

Headed out now to go pick up my Chilean Juice. Its a 2 hour drive and hoping to see Julie there for lunch.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Headed out now to go pick up my Chilean Juice. Its a 2 hour drive and hoping to *see Julie there for lunch*.


Wait ! 

Julie is on the LUNCH menu ?


----------



## jnmar

We're headed to Fort Worth/Dallas to run a few errands today. We will stop by The Toy Store to pick up a RJS Blackberry Merlot and CC Porto Corinto which will be blended together. Been wanting to do these two for a while now.

I will also get another CC Orange Muscat. I have one in secondary now and at a month old I can already tell it's not going to last very long, certainly not a summer's worth. Also trying to decide on which longer term Red to get started.

I need to get busy and make some contacts for empty bottles. I'll have 7 carboys going when I get these three fermented so it won't be long before bottling some of them.


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Wait !
> 
> Julie is on the LUNCH menu ?



Oh Tom, these people on here are a bad influence on you. 

And Dan needs to be more clearer in his posts 

Mike and I are headed there as well to pick up Chilean buckets and we are going to MEET Dan and we are going to eat lunch together!


----------



## Tom

Glad that Mike will be going with you ...


----------



## Tom

So, What are you and Dan picking up?
I suggest to get a lug of grapes and add to the juice.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just got back and i was the first one to get Chilean Juice this year! I got Carmenere, Malbec, Red Zinfandel, Muscato and Pinot Grigio. They get about 15-20 extra buckets of each kind so I was able to get the Malbec even though I didn't order it. They get another dilivery in mid April.


----------



## Tom

Did U get Oak as well?
get any grapes to go with the reds?


----------



## Tom

I still have the Chilean aging from last year. I added 2#' of raisins to each red + 2C of met oak after secondary.
MLF on all reds


----------



## Julie

Been back, I bought 4 buckets, Muscato, Sauvignon Blanc, Malbec & Reisling. Got in the laundry room warming up. 

Had a good time, it was nice meeting Dan for lunch. Got to meet the genetlman who makes the wine, Joey, and I will definitely be buying my buckets from here for now on. Joey was a wealth of information and  he takes the work out making wine for you.


----------



## Julie

I got oak


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> I still have the Chilean aging from last year. I added 2#' of raisins to each red + 2C of met oak after secondary.
> MLF on all reds



Tom when did you add the raisins and did you add them to the whites also. I did get enough for all five buckets I got.


----------



## Tom

Got the raisins from Sams. Added 2# to ea red in the primaryNO whites.

U gonna MLF?


----------



## Runningwolf

yes I am going to MLF two of them. Not the zinfandel as I plan to sweeten that one a bit.


----------



## xanxer82

Really wish there was a provider of wine juices here locally.


----------



## carmine

xanxer82 said:


> Really wish there was a provider of wine juices here locally.



Running wolf what brand name of chilean juice did you get allready? Chilean grapes and juice here in ct. don't arive until the 1st week in may.
carmine


----------



## Runningwolf

It was Bello Chilean.


----------



## xanxer82

Been teaching Tristen about gardening and growing plants. We started our turnip seeds today. We have enough seeds in every packet for just about two crops. 
Nothing in primary yet. Carboys are full and resting. After the gardening gets done, it will be time to obtain, delabel and clean bottles.


----------



## Daisy317

Just bottled my concord and started a batch of apple. I have some grolsch beer bottles with swing caps... Currently enjoying the overflow that wouldn't fit in regular wine bottles. Not too shabby.


----------



## Flem

Heading to Pittsburgh's Strip District (shopping and produce markets) in the morning. Need to pick up a couple of carboys and a few other things.


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> Heading to Pittsburgh's Strip District (shopping and produce markets) in the morning. Need to pick up a couple of carboys and a few other things.


Mike did you pick up your juice today?


----------



## jeepingchick

Brian said:


> Congrats on the last class jeepingchick that is super! Education is always good. What is your major??



ASA in Biz Admin, then on to my Bach in Health care Management ... i so need a vacation LOL


----------



## Tom

Flem said:


> Heading to Pittsburgh's Strip District (shopping and produce markets) in the morning. Need to pick up a couple of carboys and a few other things.



Mike,
What were the "other things" in the STRIP DISTRICT you "picked up"?
LOL.. What a funny name for a food district


----------



## Wade E

Going to filter and bottle my Chard, sweeten my Black Currant and rack, and probably rack some others like the Chocolate Raspberry Port.


----------



## Flem

Tom, Let your mind conjure up images. When we first moved here a buddy of mine said he wanted to take meto the Strip District on Saturday morning---with our wives---you can imagine what was going through my mind!!! LOL


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> Mike did you pick up your juice today?



Not able to as my only primary was being utilized for a mist kit. I wish I had known you guys were going. I could have met you for lunch.


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> Not able to as my only primary was being utilized for a mist kit. I wish I had known you guys were going. I could have met you for lunch.



You don't need a primary. You ferment in the pail it comes in.


----------



## Julie

Flem said:


> Not able to as my only primary was being utilized for a mist kit. I wish I had known you guys were going. I could have met you for lunch.



Mike that would have been nice, maybe some other time we can do that.


----------



## Loren

Had a wine and cheese party last night. Some of my northern friends are leaving this weekend. Think there was 16 of us, we consumed 15 bottles of wine, 12 different kinds, it was a bunch of happy people. Mostly sweet wines and most very young but it was a good party. Black Currant was the biggest hit, but everyone said they liked it all. I promised them we would do it again next winter with same wines so they can tell what a little time does to it. 
Looren


----------



## gird123

*wine tasting*

We are going to Sutter Creek for a little wine tasting!


----------



## Wade E

Loren said:


> Had a wine and cheese party last night. Some of my northern friends are leaving this weekend. Think there was 16 of us, we consumed 15 bottles of wine, 12 different kinds, it was a bunch of happy people. Mostly sweet wines and most very young but it was a good party. Black Currant was the biggest hit, but everyone said they liked it all. I promised them we would do it again next winter with same wines so they can tell what a little time does to it.
> Looren



Black Currant is my Fav!


----------



## Oracus

In the car on my laptop going to Key West for vacation. Just passed Knoxville, TN


----------



## xanxer82

Freezing. Damn ground is frozen. No yard work today. Bloody snow called for tomorrow. *grumble grumble*
Plans for building the raised beds today are delayed until it's not freezing. Going to get some more grapes and other fruits that will make yummy wine eventually.


----------



## tonyt

Spray citrus trees, refill hummingbird feeders, plant zinias for swmbo, smoke chicken and ribs, remove grape pack from MMM Rojo intinsio, 8pm dinner date with swmbo . . . yipee.


----------



## RedNeckWino

Cleaning house, 5 carboys need racked, gonna smoke up a brisket. But have yet to get off my ... except to get coffee. Snowed again last night. but think I will burn the shovel instead of use it.
Need to design a smoker that works in a fire place. Can't stand the thought of going out into the snow. Still have over 2 feet in the yard!


----------



## grapeman

Going to a wine tasting in a few minutes and again tomorrow at Hid-In-Pines Vineyard. 

Was going to try to prune this AM first, but it was 15 degrees and two feet of snow left. I checked the records for last year and this coming week it was 80 on Monday and 78 on Tuesday. Highs are expected to be in the 30's this week again...............


----------



## ibglowin

Sunny and 75 in Las Cruces, NM today. Hanging out by the pool, don't shoot the messenger!


----------



## jeepingchick

Took our pup to the vet this morn cuz shes been vomiting the last day. Xray shows a rock in her lower intestine! OMG! Surgery time  Im really worried about her and I hated leaving her at the vets....


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> You don't need a primary. You ferment in the pail it comes in.



Didn't know that! So there's enough headspace in the pail???


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> Didn't know that! So there's enough headspace in the pail???



Yes they call it wine for dummies down there. Yeast is already added also. All you have to do is remove the lid and keep it 70-75*'s. It's not too late to get some. They order extra and you may still be able to order some for their next shipment.


----------



## RedNeckWino

Wish there was a place around here to get juices. The extra shipping cost makes it NOT worth mail order, unless I order like 20 buckets at a time.
3 more months and this area will be buried in fresh fruit though.


----------



## xanxer82

ibglowin said:


> Sunny and 75 in Las Cruces, NM today. Hanging out by the pool, don't shoot the messenger!



Jealous! I'm about to go drive around to cook up some global warming... I'm cold!n


----------



## jeepingchick

Vet called, surgery went well. e should be able to get her home tomorrow


----------



## RedNeckWino

jeepingchick said:


> Vet called, surgery went well. e should be able to get her home tomorrow


Glad to hear that. Put a small shot of wine in her food bowl for me. Might help her sleep good. Did that for my husky. She could not get enough.


----------



## Tom

At dogfish head brewery in Milton DE the to their bfrew pub. Got a bunch homebrewers and rented a bus. 5t0 guys and gals ... well let's soy wil had our fill


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> Vet called, surgery went well. e should be able to get her home tomorrow



Yeaaa Nikki


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> At dogfish head brewery in Milton DE the to their bfrew pub. Got a bunch homebrewers and rented a bus. 5t0 guys and gals ... well let's soy wil had our fill



Tom I would say you have had your fill or you started taking lessons off of Wade on spelling.


----------



## jeepingchick

Tom said:


> At dogfish head brewery in Milton DE the to their bfrew pub. Got a bunch homebrewers and rented a bus. 5t0 guys and gals ... well let's soy wil had our fill



ur only 30 min from me!! I shudda stopped in LOL! Hope yall have fun!


----------



## Wade E

Tom said:


> At dogfish head brewery in Milton DE the to their bfrew pub. Got a bunch homebrewers and rented a bus. 5t0 guys and gals ... well let's soy wil had our fill




Judging by the spelling you sure did!!! LOLOLOLOL Just kidding Tom, if spelling were the case It would look like Im drunk all the time. Im good speller, just not a good typer. 
Jeepingchick I feel for ya and just got back from the vet myself as we have 3 week old kittens and one of them had an infection in an eye where iy was crusted over shut.


----------



## Runningwolf

I bet Tom is fumbling around on his Droid. Its a PIA replying on that thing.


----------



## Wade E

Or is it an IPA? LOL


----------



## Julie

ROFLMAO, I bet at this point he doesn't know the difference between PIA and IPA


----------



## RedNeckWino

Tom either drunk he is, or Wade catching post count he tries.


----------



## Mike93YJ

We went to an auction that said it had "wine making equipment". They didn't have much in the way of equipment, but they sold many cases of wine. Oops, they sold cases of bottles and gave the winning bidders the wine in the bottles. We bought about 20 empty bottles, 1/2 and 1 gallon sizes. We also bought a bunch of tins, like Christmas popcorn comes in. I wanted the 2 big plastic containers for primaries, they looked to hold 2 gallons or so. The plastic containers had dried peaches in them, I won the bid against a guy that wanted the peaches( I ended up giving him a zip lock baggie of them). We weighed one of the containers, it was 9 pounds! Also opened all the tins before taking to the local thrift store, and 5 more contained dried fruit! So, now we have maybe 25 - 30 pounds of dried fruit, apples, peaches, plums, nectarines, hard telling what else! 
Now, as soon as we get more carboys and recipes, we'll be amking wine from dried fruit!


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> ROFLMAO, I bet at this point he doesn't know the difference between PIA and IPA


Yea damn DROID! finfers not as nimble as on a keyboard.

Tought U's likes dis

Da speeling poleese is out agains...

DA beer was good!
PIA can be Dan
IPA can be I P Alot?
You tell me..


----------



## Tom

RedNeckWino said:


> Tom either drunk he is, or Wade catching post count he tries.



U been drinking what I did? U makes no cents...LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> U been drinking what I did? U makes no cents...LOL


----------



## Wade E

Bwaaaaa haaaaa haaaaaaa! Looks like you had fun at the park huh Dan?


----------



## jtstar

I think your just jealous Wade that you where not there with Dan and his two bottles


----------



## xanxer82

Been to 3 wineries today. Glad I'm not driving. Woooo


----------



## Wade E

I racked my Rhubarb and Riesling and then filtered and bottled the Chard from Cali. grapes. Tastes very nice already but needs more time. The Chard was cold stabilized for about 4 months in my cellar.


----------



## REDBOATNY

Racked, de-gassed and super kleered cranberry skeeter pee. Finished a wood working project, bottled 5 gal. Traminette, this stuff is great.

If you have not tried this hybrid grape developed by Cornell University, its parent grape is Gewurztraminer, yet it has a more floral nose and lacks the bitterness of Gewurz. I am fortunate enough to be within 15 miles of the first vines planted anywhere, and buy juice from the guy who wins all the gold for best Traminette.
I am now waiting for the car race and thinking about a half bottle of overflo in the fridge. hmm.


----------



## Runningwolf

REDBOATNY said:


> Racked, de-gassed and super kleered cranberry skeeter pee. Finished a wood working project, bottled 5 gal. Traminette, this stuff is great.
> 
> If you have not tried this hybrid grape developed by Cornell University, its parent grape is Gewurztraminer, yet it has a more floral nose and lacks the bitterness of Gewurz. I am fortunate enough to be within 15 miles of the first vines planted anywhere, and buy juice from the guy who wins all the gold for best Traminette.
> .



I agree with you Red. I picked up some of this last Fall from Walkers and it was the first I tasted it. Good wine!!!!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Racked my water wine this morning. Sure hope it doesn't lose it's nice clear color. I'm hoping it clears out quick. Has a nice 12% ABV to it.

Don't plan on doing a mlf on it, acid levels are in a good range.

Actually this is true, I made a water wine to blend with my noble and muskadine that I didn't thin in the beginning. Both were thick and high in acid. 

Now I have my meters I know better. It did take a month to ferment though.


----------



## Runningwolf

Kind of funny I was just watching Swamp People on TV and as they were talking in the kitchen there were four 1 gallon jugs of wine under air locks and a primary with a rag on it. The gallon jugs were only half full. I guess being a gator hunter in the swamps you'll drink anything.


----------



## Flem

Just popped the cork on a bottle of Al Margita's Red Mountain Merlot. Nice job, Al. Now, what to have for dinner. Another glass and I won't care.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just had a nice juicy steak on the grill, fried potatoes and Country Apple wine.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Just had a nice juicy steak on the grill, fried potatoes and Country Apple wine.



Stop it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have one bottle of your County Apple Wine and I am trying to save it for comparison to the one I am making.


----------



## Runningwolf

If I could buy 13 gallons of apple cider right now for what I paid for it then I would start some more. I'm keeping my eyes open for the first produce auction to see if I can get any cheap.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Kind of funny I was just watching Swamp People on TV and as they were talking in the kitchen there were four 1 gallon jugs of wine under air locks and a primary with a rag on it. The gallon jugs were only half full. I guess being a gator hunter in the swamps you'll drink anything.



Watching that now.


----------



## Wade E

I saw that one also. It funny how we spot things like that!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> If I could buy 13 gallons of apple cider right now for what I paid for it then I would start some more. I'm keeping my eyes open for the first produce auction to see if I can get any cheap.




I can't wait til October. I'll probably be getting 18 gallons of cider this time around. I'll make 6 of it spiced, though not as spiced as last even though that was cut down from original batch and one with just cinnimon.


----------



## xanxer82

Doing a workshop at McDaniel College. It's about dealing with difficult behaviors in the elderly population. Afterwards, it's straight to the dentist to get some fillings :/ 
I may take some time later to think about getting another college degree so I have more career options. Higher paying options anyway. I need to buy a house.


----------



## Oracus

Eating breakfast on the beach


----------



## Flem

Oracus said:


> Eating breakfast on the beach



That's it, rub it in!!!!


----------



## Sirs

this is what my son was doing last night.......was a little one went over 50 lbs.


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> this is what my son was doing last night.......was a little one went over 50 lbs.



Bet that was fun to reel in......


----------



## djrockinsteve

Looks like dinner folks!


----------



## Sirs

he catches them like this all the time luckiest one boy I know when it comes to fishing guess I taught him well


----------



## Flem

Looks like a big ol' catfish. I'll bet that took a few minutes to land. LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Is that a cat fish? What body of water did he catch it in? Stream, pond etc?


----------



## xanxer82

Can't feel my face and I haven't even had any wine today.
Too cold to do anything in the yard. The Peas have ground about 2 inches over night. Turnips and cucumber are growing fast too.
Nothing new in the fermenter yet. Have to wait to pay day. Even with insurance the dentist cost $140.


----------



## Oracus

Flem said:


> That's it, rub it in!!!!



Didnt mean too I thought it was the smiley icon not the LOL one. But i did just enter the Keys its 90+


----------



## xanxer82

45 Degrees F. Here in Maryland. Ground is still frozen.


----------



## RedNeckWino

Oracus said:


> But i did just enter the Keys its 90+



High for today was bout 37* here. Must be nice. Send me a picture of the sun so I can work on my tan please.


----------



## xanxer82

RedNeckWino said:


> High for today was bout 37* here. Must be nice. Send me a picture of the sun so I can work on my tan please.



I keep telling Kat that I want to move further south.Just don't know how you guys in MI and NY deal with the cold.


----------



## Runningwolf

RedNeckWino said:


> High for today was bout 37* here. Must be nice. Send me a picture of the sun so I can work on my tan please.
> 
> View attachment 2147



Bright and sunny here all day and I don't think it ever got above freezing. _BRRRRRR_


----------



## grapeman

Yep, the high today was 27 degrees but we have a heat wave coming. It will be in the low 40's the next few days before 30's and snow Saturday. ...............


----------



## Sirs

Runningwolf said:


> Is that a cat fish? What body of water did he catch it in? Stream, pond etc?



yeah it's a bluecat and he caught it in the Tn. river


----------



## Runningwolf

Today I scored on 20 cases of bottles. I was expecting more but was happy with those and besides the winery owner also kicked in a pound of med toast oak chips he didn't need.
Tonight I found an eagles nest about two miles from my house people have been talking about. I've seen eagles for the last month but now I know where the nest is. Anyone interest in seeing a real time video of an eagle and her babies can go to the link below. During the day you can see her feeding the babies squirrels and other critters. Not just fish!

http://www.wvec.com/marketplace/microsite-content/eagle-cam.html


----------



## RedNeckWino

That nest link is so sweet!
Today met with the pastor about renovations inside the church. Tonight finally starting up the elderberry that has been in the house for over a month. Decided on a 3 gallon batch of higher quality instead of 5 gallons of blush. While I am getting that going, making sure I have all of the makings for skeeter pee. Stirring that up now but will not pitch the yeast. Gonna just toss in the slurry and let it go when the time comes. Temps should match as this will be sitting next to it for the next 4 or 5 days.
Had 4 days off, back to work in the morning.


----------



## xanxer82

Working on a special project for the State. The big boss was asking about my day and I said "Oh just staying busy and putting out small fires when they spring up. She said I wish you could come put out small fires here at the State office. I don't think I'd mind going from the local bureau to the state department. It's be a sizable raise. I truly hope an opportunity arises.
Other than that, my cheese making kit arrived and my tools for canning. I think next pay day I'll be buying a pressure canner. Found one at Wal Mart for under $70.
The peas are about 1 foot tall. starting to get their true leaves. Could probably be ready to harden off next week. Will build something for them to climb this weekend.


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> Today I scored on 20 cases of bottles. I was expecting more but was happy with those and besides the winery owner also kicked in a pound of med toast oak chips he didn't need.
> Tonight I found an eagles nest about two miles from my house people have been talking about. I've seen eagles for the last month but now I know where the nest is. Anyone interest in seeing a real time video of an eagle and her babies can go to the link below. During the day you can see her feeding the babies squirrels and other critters. Not just fish!
> 
> http://www.wvec.com/marketplace/microsite-content/eagle-cam.html



Great score, Dan!!! Unfortunately, the eagle doesn't have a nite lite in its nest tonight. I just love bald eagles and all birds of prey for that matter.


----------



## Runningwolf

When I posted it she was still feeding the kids. Check it out tomorrow.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> Today I scored on 20 cases of bottles. I was expecting more but was happy with those and besides the winery owner also kicked in a pound of med toast oak chips he didn't need.
> Tonight I found an eagles nest about two miles from my house people have been talking about. I've seen eagles for the last month but now I know where the nest is. Anyone interest in seeing a real time video of an eagle and her babies can go to the link below. During the day you can see her feeding the babies squirrels and other critters. Not just fish!
> 
> http://www.wvec.com/marketplace/microsite-content/eagle-cam.html



I was watching her today for awhile. Looks like she's cold. The babies were under her belly. Wasn't sure if there was sound so I put on the speaker. Incredibly she was humming Rockwell's "I've Got A Feeling Somebody's Watching Me"


----------



## Wade E

Camera wont seem to load for me.


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> When I posted it she was still feeding the kids. Check it out tomorrow.



Just saw the eagle. Awesome.


----------



## Runningwolf

She's feeding the babies right now!


----------



## Flem

Yes, she is. Neat.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Camera wont seem to load for me.



Wade did you click on the picture area after the page loaded?


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG it's freaking snowing out!!!


----------



## Julie

not only snowing but we have about a 1/2" laying.


----------



## xanxer82

Ugh snow  and not enough to get a paid day off from work.


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> Ugh snow  and not enough to get a paid day off from work.



A paid day off?????????????? Dam, the best I can do is have a jean day and I work for a school district.


----------



## xanxer82

guess it's the downside of being local government employees.


----------



## Brian

Great score Dan but I have one also. I emailed a small local winery that just went comercial last year and asked what they did with their used bottles and they said come and get them. So far I picked up 12 cases and 7 of them are delabled and cleaned. They have about 20 more cases that I can have as soon as they dig them out and they are all cleaned and delabled. I told them the next time they needed any help to give me a call and this fall when they do the pressing etc that I would help and give me a call. One good turn deserves another.. Other than that I started my next batch of Blk cherry/ concord. The first was a small batch and it is only 3 months old and shows great promise.. This is a great hobby.. Ye Haw!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Way to go Brian. If you don't ask you don't know.


----------



## Flem

Great score, Brian.


----------



## Brian

Runningwolf said:


> Way to go Brian. If you don't ask you don't know.



Thats right Dan. Thanks Flem! They had all these used bottles they could not use and they were just sitting there waiting for me... haha I was not to happy with their wine though.. LOL I did buy a bottle of elderberry that is nice but I am not to much of a desert wine guy but it won't go to waste I am sure..


----------



## jeepingchick

Dang its cold. Kylie had softball this evening, she did really good her first at bat, hit it off the first pitch!!! She almost scored but got taged as she ran over home. I was really proud!!! Her 2nd at bat she hit the ball right off...to bad she hit it on her hand! Almost busted her knuckle  bless her heart she cried and was in quite a bit of pain. only good thing about the cold was there were cold bats to place on her knuckle in place of an ice pack!! 

Gumbo is doing well since her surgery. She pouncing around the house like nothign happened. Ramming people with her cone. Will she learn not to eat any rocks??? doubtfull.. will i learn to watch her better?? Beter believe it!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Playing with my new 64gb iPad 2 !!!!!


----------



## Tom

ibglowin said:


> Playing with my new 64gb iPad 2 !!!!!



Bragger !!!!

LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Oh yea!


----------



## Wade E

OK, you busted our chops on the test equipment so Im coming back here. What does this do that your laptop doesnt and since you lready have a lap top and a Iphone??????


----------



## Oracus

RedNeckWino said:


> High for today was bout 37* here. Must be nice. Send me a picture of the sun so I can work on my tan please.
> 
> View attachment 2147



Will do!


----------



## ibglowin

This changes everything..........

Again.


It's literally a 1 pound touchscreen laptop. Screaming fast. Great games. Music, movies, books. I can connect to my iTunes movie server and watch movies or tv shows while I work out. I can also use the Sling adapter on my Dish Network receiver to stream my recorded or live TV from anywhere on the road. With the 3G I can use it for google maps on the road. I can iChat with my parents or my kids who live out of state. I can pull up recipes online while I cook in the kitchen.

And of course iPron! . JK!

Truly an amazing device.



Wade E said:


> OK, you busted our chops on the test equipment so Im coming back here. What does this do that your laptop doesnt and since you lready have a lap top and a Iphone??????


----------



## Runningwolf

Yesterday I was raking my lawn. This is what it looks like this morning.


----------



## ffemt128

I'm glad we didn't have anything lay. I'm ready for warm weather. 

I racked my pee, jalepeno pepper and blueberry pomegranate last night. Stabilized and added sparkoloid to all. Looking pretty good this am. Waiting for the Lemon/Lime Pee to get to an acceptable level for transfer into carboy. That batch will be for the Cranberry Lime Skeeter pee.


----------



## ibglowin

Poor old man Bacchus, he looks lonely and cold and not even a single grape vine to watch over. Send him to me, I have 40 he can tend to.

PS, I am watering the yard and gardens today. Sunny and warm with a high of 68! 



Runningwolf said:


> Yesterday I was raking my lawn. This is what it looks like this morning.


----------



## Julie

ibglowin said:


> ........PS, I am watering the yard and gardens today. Sunny and warm with a high of 68!



Ouch you're killing me with your weather forecast!


----------



## Sirs

Hey Dan you can rake your yard today also make it look like one of those japanese gardens LOL


----------



## almargita

Been transplanting my Impatients that I started from seed, they take forever to start & need babied for a while......
Al


----------



## Lurker

I got a strange disease, my skin won't stop itching, now it's red from scratching. Took 2 yr. old grand-daughter for a swimming lesson, great fun for her and I. Then I started itching. Have not looked at my wine for 3 days because I don't feel like it with my skin now hurting all over. Just a little better today. All those years when I was never sick, now every other day a new malady. It took 3 days for me to write this. 

Dan, good catch with the .01 & .1.


----------



## ffemt128

WFH today. Acid etched a couple wine glasses.


----------



## Julie

Lurker said:


> I got a strange disease, my skin won't stop itching, now it's red from scratching. Took 2 yr. old grand-daughter for a swimming lesson, great fun for her and I. Then I started itching. Have not looked at my wine for 3 days because I don't feel like it with my skin now hurting all over. Just a little better today. All those years when I was never sick, now every other day a new malady. It took 3 days for me to write this.
> 
> Dan, good catch with the .01 & .1.



Richard, it sounds like you are allergic to something in the water. Has Chlorine ever bother you before?


----------



## Runningwolf

Silly weather, you saw my post above of all the snow. Today I went to Presque Isle Wine Cellar to pick up some Yeast Culture and the Fish Commision was there stocking the creek with some Steelhead Trout.


----------



## carmine

Runningwolf said:


> Silly weather, you saw my post above of all the snow. Today I went to Presque Isle Wine Cellar to pick up some Yeast Culture and the Fish Commision was there stocking the creek with some Steelhead Trout.



Dan how far are you away from the Lake Erie I haven't gone fishing there in about 3 years my friend and his son go every year around late october. Carmine


----------



## Runningwolf

I'm about 13 miles south of Lake Erie. Presque Isle Wine Cellars is probaby about 2 miles south of it.


----------



## xanxer82

It was a rough week at work. Just glad it's the weekend. Can't wait to save some money up to buy some land and become my own boss.


----------



## Runningwolf

xanxer82 said:


> It was a rough week at work. Just glad it's the weekend. Can't wait to save some money up to buy some land and become my own boss.



LMAO be careful what you wish for. Be glad you have a job you can walk away from each day and leave the head aches and worries for the boss. I having your own business would have it's perks but it's certainly not all gravey.


----------



## grapeman

Runningwolf said:


> LMAO be careful what you wish for. Be glad you have a job you can walk away from each day and leave the head aches and worries for the boss. I having your own business would have it's perks but it's certainly not all gravey.


 


I will second that Dan! Watch what you ask for there!


----------



## Julie

Yea I hear you guys, it is really nice to walk out the door and leave the work there even though this weekend I will be working from home to meet somee deadlines that are staring me in the face.

Being your own boss means you can never get away from him, your boss is ALWAYS there and on your case.


----------



## RedNeckWino

When I did own my own business, I found the customer was the real boss and they are far worse than what I put up with now. I would like a hobby that made me a few hundred extra a month, but not make a living off of it again.


----------



## xanxer82

So, plans for tomorrow include getting to Home Depot to build at the Kid's Workshop with Tristen. Gotta pick up something for the beans to climb and get them in the ground.


----------



## roblloyd

xanxer82 said:


> So, plans for tomorrow include getting to Home Depot to build at the Kid's Workshop with Tristen. Gotta pick up something for the beans to climb and get them in the ground.



Thanks for the idea. We did a few of them in the past and my girls would like making a planter box. We skipped March and I forgot tomorrow is the day. Lowes does them 2x a month if you have one nearby.


----------



## ffemt128

Had an appraiser over to appraise the house. He walks into the kitchen and the first thing out of his mouth was "Home made wine? Is it yours?" turns out he has been making wine for about the past 4 years, mostly kits. I told him about the forum so we may have another WPa/er.


----------



## Wade E

What did you say when he asked if it was yours, did you use the old "No, Im holding it for a friend"? LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Just finished putting 6 gallons of La Bodega port into the new Vadai barrel!


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> What did you say when he asked if it was yours, did you use the old "No, Im holding it for a friend"? LOL



Actually I asked him if he wanted to try a glass. He ended up leaving with 2 bottles.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Actually I asked him if he wanted to try a glass. He ended up leaving with 2 bottles.



OH Jeez  how more is your house worth now?


----------



## Tom

ffemt128 said:


> Actually I asked him if he wanted to try a glass. He ended up leaving with 2 bottles.


Did he leave a "donation"?
OR
Was it a "bribe"?


----------



## xanxer82

Went to home depot and built a frame with some veggie netting for the pea plants. Gave them something to climb up. I still have 1/2 a tray of pea seedlings to get into the ground.
Need to build those raised beds but the weather hasn't been very kind lately.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> OH Jeez  how more is your house worth now?



We'll never tell, I may be living in a mansion for all I know.


----------



## Wade E

Did some maintenance on the old furnace, put up the gazebo roof and will print out and cut out my labels for the Chard I bottled last week. Tomorrow Ill apply them, encapsulate them and shelf them and maybe bottle the Blueberry Melomel using the new filler! Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian

Racked my Blk Cherry/Concord to the secondary and racked my Shiraz/Zin and put in in the celler for bulk ageing. Looking forward to starting my Lodi old vine zin very soon. Maybe tomorrow since I have nothing in a primary now. I also planted a cherry and plum tree yesterday so I should be able to make some wine from them in a few years.  I have 7 cases of bottles soaking in the tub downstairs so I can delable them tonight. Oh boy..


----------



## Flem

Wade E said:


> Did some maintenance on the old furnace, put up the gazebo roof and will print out and cut out my labels for the Chard I bottled last week. Tomorrow Ill apply them, encapsulate them and shelf them and maybe bottle the Blueberry Melomel using the new filler! Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!



Wade, Have you had a chance to use that new filler yet. You've got to be excited.


----------



## docanddeb

I took a walk, kicked some snow banks... yes, we still have plenty!! Looked at the spring bulbs poking their heads out of the ground and shoveled some snow out from under the clothes lines... I can't wait to hang sheets out... if the snow stops!!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

Not yet Flem, I usually dont do any wine work during the week, after workimg all day I just dont have it in me and I just have to many things to do beside that. Maybe when my wife gets back on here feet I can weasel a little in during the week.


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> I took a walk, kicked some snow banks... yes, we still have plenty!! Looked at the spring bulbs poking their heads out of the ground and shoveled some snow out from under the clothes lines... I can't wait to hang sheets out... if the snow stops!!
> 
> Debbie



Goood Lord Debbie I can't believe you held out this long to clean your sheets. At least we use the washer and dryer in the winter. LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Went to Penn State main campus and played in one of their labs. Helped our daughter sex fruit flies. They must of had thousands of vials with flies in them. First she anesthetizes them in the vial them dumps them under a microscope. Then she seperated the males from the females. The females were returned to the vial and the males were destroyed. They then used the females for further experiments. The difference was males had a black butt and females had a white butt. Pictures are from my droid so they are kind of large, sorry.


----------



## docanddeb

Sexing on the weekend.... hmmmmm isn't there an ordinance against that?

Actually... the only thing I DO use the dryer for in the winter, is the sheets! We hang on drying racks near the gas stove, in the sun room.
I'm frugal... yes, there are other words for that!

When the college daughter comes home... the dryer is blasting, though!! 

Debbie


----------



## jtstar

What I havn't figure out is why his daughter had to teach him about sex


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Debbie don't forget to bring some of that fresh bread to the chat room tonight. I told Wade you're supplying the snacks.


----------



## Wade E

Poor Dan, he cant get any sex at home so he has to go sex up some skeeters! Dan, were you trying to get the original Skeeter Pee? LOL


----------



## docanddeb

You should have warned me earlier about the rolls... just got back from church...

I prayed for ALL of you...

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Bless you, we need it!


----------



## djrockinsteve

I had heard that cigarette smoke causes cancer in fruit flies. What I can't figure out is how they get the fruit flies to smoke

So I guess now Dan this makes you a "voyeur"


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve I think I see what you mean.


----------



## RedNeckWino

Sounds like you seen a good bit of but lately.

Could not wait any longer. Had to sneak a taste of the elderberry tonight. Ferment is going very strong at 65* in the room. Think it will be real good after 6 to 8 months of oak and age.


----------



## gird123

bottled 6 gal cc old vine zin.
A cheap paklab kit 5 gal.
And a concord with black berry 5 gal.

they are all good, but the concord is very good now.


----------



## ffemt128

Probably heading to my son's today then after that come home and rack my tropical breeze into a 3 and a 5 gallon carboy so that I can free up the 6 gallon carboy for the Cranberry lime skeeter pee which should be ready to come out of primary in a day or 2.


----------



## docanddeb

We're off to get supplies, shoes, clothes for our 9 day CA trip. We leave in 2 weeks... woo hoo!!

Debbie


----------



## Tom

Off to watch/help another homebrewer brew some good craft BEER.


----------



## Flem

Church and grocery this morning. This afternoon I'll rack my Orchard Breezin' Strawberry Zin to carboy, stabilize, clear, degas. This evening we'll go to my daughter's for dinner.


----------



## Mike93YJ

Busy weekend here. Yesterday, we picked up 4 carboys, some misc. wine chemicals, and 24# of strawberries. Got home from that and cleaned the berries and froze them, They'll be ready for winemaking when we get time to start that batch. We racked the cranberry, skeeter pee, and banana. Degassed the pee and added finings.

Today we worked on the remodel od the wine making area in the basement pretty much all day. Had to make a trip to Lowe's, so we picked up the ingredients for apfelwein while we were out. 

Now we have empty carboys and ingredients to make 2 batches of wine. Been working hard to have patience in holding off getting a batch started until the area is finished!! Having wine making equipment spread all around really sux!


----------



## roblloyd

Spent 2-3 hours at lowes putting together carts and carts of materials for a 12x12 shed. Need to get the garage back in order and a place to store empty bottles.
Took the kids swimming, then started the shed foundation. Added some ginger and dark brown sugar to the ginger beer batch. Now working on taxes and labels. mostly labels, I hate getting paperwork together and trying to remember if it was a business expense or not. One of the non-perks of being self employed!


----------



## RedNeckWino

After church had a nice lunch with family and friends. Then a 3 1/2 hr nap to catch up on the sleep. Tonight is me and the son while the wife works until 1 am.


----------



## jeepingchick

Busted tail in the house yesterday and today. Things are beginging to look like a house again.... This whole school/work/ kid/ pets/ LIFE thing has really got int he way of my housekeeping LOL!!!! 

hope everyone has had a good monday!


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> Busted tail in the house yesterday and today. Things are beginging to look like a house again.... This whole school/work/ kid/ pets/ LIFE thing has really got int he way of my housekeeping LOL!!!!
> 
> hope everyone has had a good monday!



Hey Nikki good to see you again today. The first time was on Google images. I was looking for pictures for my Orange Chocolate port and did a search for that and it brought up your avatar picture here and a picture of Wades wine bench from 4 years ago amoungst 300 others.


----------



## Runningwolf

Going to a dinner and Wine making class at Presque Isle Wine Cellars tonight. Subjects being covered is lab tests and sulfite administration.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Fill us in when you return!


----------



## docanddeb

Take notes and give a 30 min presentation to the group....

Debbie


----------



## bdcl1977

Waiting for the claims adjuster to tell me how much hail damage we have, then how much will I have to fork out to have the roof replaced, $$$$$.


----------



## Julie

bdcl1977 said:


> Waiting for the claims adjuster to tell me how much hail damage we have, then how much will I have to fork out to have the roof replaced, $$$$$.



good luck, hope you at least break even.


----------



## REDBOATNY

Tonight I put shrink caps on 30 375ml bottles of Cranberry bottled Sunday morning. Then back-sweetened my first batch of Skeeter with 2 cans of Welches cranberry concentrate and about 1/2 the simple syrup. I will check for taste when bottling and maybe add more.

Need to find some clear 12 oz. crown cap bottles somewhere. I may have to pound 2 cases of Miller High Life long necks. I hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> Fill us in when you return!



This was suppose to be a three hour class that went for four. They covered everything from the crush to bottling. It was definitely a beginners class and then way too much info for a beginner to hear at one sitting to comprehend.


----------



## docanddeb

Don't you hate when you get duped??

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

No not really there were about thirteen people there and got to meet some new folks, so that alone was worth it. I didn't agree with everything said and felt he could have suggested a lot of item they sell. In his defense, he was not pushing any equipment but focused on the process.


----------



## jeepingchick

Taking the pup to get her staples out this morning! So YAY I have 30 min on my own before I have to leave  put the midget on the school bus and then sat my but back on the sofa to surf!! Not to often i get a break like this YAYAYYAAY!


----------



## Tom

Later today I will pick up my 2 sacks of grain from the last grain buy.
I got 55# of 2-row and 55# of marris Otter for $70

We just started another buy and already have 65 - 55# sacks ordered. This will be a 2 pallet buy or 2 TONS of grain.


----------



## KevininPa

Dan, who taught the class?



Runningwolf said:


> No not really there were about thirteen people there and got to meet some new folks, so that alone was worth it. I didn't agree with everything said and felt he could have suggested a lot of item they sell. In his defense, he was not pushing any equipment but focused on the process.


----------



## jeepingchick

OMG this pup is killing me!!! Her vet apt went fine, all staples out so YAY. 
but NOW tonight we look down at her and her freggin face is all hived up , her eyes are swollen, and her lips are swollen!!! Looks like she got into some bug andit won... Hubs just ran to drug store for benydryl but Day-um this dog is gonna be the death of me!!! Momma dog and Daddy dog NEVER had these issues!!! I mean they were nutso pups but normal! This crazy chocolate lab eats EVERYTHING !!! oh well, keep her in your thoughts for a speedy recovery! (please)


----------



## Runningwolf

KevininPa said:


> Dan, who taught the class?



Mark did. I feel I could have been a real asset assisting him. He crammed in way too much information in four hours with little participation from the class. It was hard to sit there and not interrupt. I really feel he is out of touch with the home winemaker and procedures even though he knows his stuff.


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> OMG this pup is killing me!!! Her vet apt went fine, all staples out so YAY.
> but NOW tonight we look down at her and her freggin face is all hived up , her eyes are swollen, and her lips are swollen!!! Looks like she got into some bug andit won... Hubs just ran to drug store for benydryl but Day-um this dog is gonna be the death of me!!! Momma dog and Daddy dog NEVER had these issues!!! I mean they were nutso pups but normal! This crazy chocolate lab eats EVERYTHING !!! oh well, keep her in your thoughts for a speedy recovery! (please)



I'm thinkin about her, keep up posted on how she does.


----------



## ffemt128

I purchased the necessary fittings last night to make my filter tubes for storage after use. I'm soaking all parts now in oxy clean. My 10' piece of PVC pipe was outside over the summer and the inside needed cleaned. Later when everything is dry I'll assemble the tubes. I'm hoping to try out the whole house filter the end of the month on my Tropical Breeze.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just sanitized 21 cases of bottles for todays Bottling. Now, where the heck is my helper.


----------



## Tom

*Where are the lights?*


----------



## Tom

Whats being bottled?

No PA'ers to help U ?


----------



## Flem

You should have called!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Just sanitized 21 cases of bottles for todays Bottling. Now, where the heck is my helper.



Looks like a heck of a lot of 375 ml icewine bottles. You have your afternoon full of fun and excitement.


----------



## Runningwolf

Everything is bottled and will probably label tomorrow or this weekend. Everything went fine up until I was wiping down the nozzle on the enolmatic and the spring I was hold slipped back down and broke of the nozzle. So a friend not too far away has one and I ran down to borrow his. Ok I come back home and the basement is smelling real good. Oh sh*t I didn't take the tube out of the carboy and it started a siphon. Lost 2-3 bottles of wine on the floor but it could of been a lot worse. After that all went well.


----------



## Wade E

Which wine did you lose some of?


----------



## docanddeb

Yipes... disaster averted!!

Sounds like fun!

Debbie


----------



## Flem

You've got to be one, tired, young man.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Which wine did you lose some of?



Pacifica White. I am more concerned about what the new nozel is going to cost me now. I'll check later. Got a chance to try the new mop and bucket I bought a few weeks ago at Sam's club. LOL

My filter has been soaking in oxy-clean. Got to go finish cleaning up.


----------



## Wade E

This is exactly why I bought the steel bottler, plastic breaks to easy. Glad it wasnt either of those 2 chocolate wines that you spent lots of time and money on!!!! Im sure the Pacifica is very nice also but no where near the amount of work and you probably have 6 gallons of that and only 3 of the others with the choc.


----------



## jeepingchick

Gumbo is better today. Her swelling was down shortly after giving her the benydryl and gone compleetly this morning ...Thank Goodness!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Nikki, I am glad it worked out. I know you were pretty stressed out over this.


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> Gumbo is better today. Her swelling was down shortly after giving her the benydryl and gone compleetly this morning ...Thank Goodness!!!



LOL, last summer Bailey (our Beagle/Boston Terrier) ate a yellow jacket and yes we know this because the next day she went back to the nest and tried to eat another one. Anyway her whole face swelled up and Mike and I did not now about benadryl, we drove to one animal hospital about 10 miles from us that was closed so we started to go to another one that we knew was open but 30 miles from us, well we got 10 miles down the road and the swelling was already going down so we went home. But Holy Cow do these little darlings scare the daylights out of you. She is precious to us as well as Jesse our demon boxer 

That baby is probably going to give you grey hair before your daughter does.


----------



## ffemt128

Yes dogs are definately part of the family. If you have kids you need benedryl and if you have pets you need it. Nikki, glad your pup is feeling better.

I had a glass of Muscadine with my neighbor. He offered to pay me for a bottle so he could give it to a friend of his who drinks very expensive wine. He said this was far better tasting than any $100.00 bottle of wine he sampled at his friends house.

Can't wait til Sept or Oct. Hopefully we will be able to head to NC and spend the weekend with Sirs...

Oh forgot to mention... I backsweetened our blueberry pomegranate today. Very good. I took it to 1.012. My wife said it could be a tad sweeter. This was started at 1.092 sg.


----------



## Flem

Heading to Columbus (OH) to visit our son for the weekend.


----------



## grapeman

I will be doing my normal work of drafting this AM but will try to get out in the vineyard again this afternoon for pruning. I only have 2000 vines to go.......................................................... The snow is melting away and being replaced by shallow mud until the frost goes out of the ground- then good and dry. Shouldn't take more than a week or two for the frost to leave.


----------



## Sirs

ffemt128 said:


> Can't wait til Sept or Oct. Hopefully we will be able to head to NC and *spend the weekend with Sirs...*Oh forgot to mention... I backsweetened our blueberry pomegranate today. Very good. I took it to 1.012. My wife said it could be a tad sweeter. This was started at 1.092 sg.



say what??? I said we could possibly pick grapes nobody said anythnig about spending the weekend with me???? I'm barely able to have her put up with me and my obsessions..........LOL hopefully we'll be able to get it worked out


----------



## Redtrk

Flem said:


> Heading to Columbus (OH) to visit our son for the weekend.



I have one there too! Have fun visiting. 


Morning all!


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> say what??? I said we could possibly pick grapes nobody said anythnig about spending the weekend with me???? I'm barely able to have her put up with me and my obsessions..........LOL hopefully we'll be able to get it worked out




That's what I meant. Spend the weekend picking grapes. Looking forward to making the trip.


----------



## xanxer82

Had a couple of hours to cut off my work week due to an extra long conference on wednesday and a no overtime policy at work. So, I came home and starting working on my first loaf of home made bread. I replaced the table salt with garlic salt and added italian seasonings to the dough. It's rising now and almost ready to go in the oven.


----------



## Brian

I started my new job this week and have been pretty busy and that is why I haven't been on to much latley. (Can't go on at work anymore LOL) anyway I am real happy with it so all is good. I started my old vin zin last weekend and I racked and added finning agents to my Blk cherry/concord today. Man I really like that stuff. Getting ready to go to Hollywood Casino this evening with the inlaws.. That should be fun.. Onward and upward..


----------



## xanxer82

Congrats on the new job Brian!
Today I hung out with Tristen while Kat is at school. (Saturday Chemistry class) We went to a little brew shop that I haven't been to yet. It was tiny but they had a couple of things that I wanted.
I picked up a Brewer's Best American Amber. It has some Caramelized malted grains. I think when they are spent through brewing I will make bread with them. Read somewhere that it would be really good.
Also picked up a dozen 1 liter EZ Cap bottles. Those things are nice for beer. I like using a larger bottle so I don't have to fiddle with a bunch of small ones.
Right now I'm deciding if I want to start brewing or now. I may hold off as my brewing area is currently occupied by vegetable seedlings.


----------



## Wade E

Car maintenance. Both cars actually, it was just too nice to do anything inside.


----------



## Sirs

I want to find a malt like what red-top malt was, not really sure what type it was so might be hard to do. All I know is it used to make some really good homebrew


----------



## Tom

Brewed 10 gallons A/G German Ale out in my garage. Just to nice to do anything inside.


----------



## Wade E

Hopefully I can take after Tom and get brewing tomorrow. I just ran into a good pile of cement pavers which will make a nice flat solid surface under my deck which right now is dirt and quickly becomes mud and is rusting all the kids bikes. That arent really pretty but they are free!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> Hopefully I can take after Tom and get brewing tomorrow. I just ran into a good pile of cement pavers which will make a nice flat solid surface under my deck which right now is dirt and quickly becomes mud and is rusting all the kids bikes. That arent really pretty but they are free!!!!!!!!!



Wade,
Today was a warm up for Homebrew Day May 7th. That day I plan on brewing 30 gallons of A/G.
Today I broke in my 40 plate chiller. Boy does that work FAST!


----------



## Wade E

Pics or such thing doesnt exist, you know the game!! LOL


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> Pics or such thing doesnt exist, you know the game!! LOL




OK here


----------



## Tom

opps guess I should have rezized it


----------



## xanxer82

After adding the cold water to the wort, took a temp and it was at 75 degress exactly. Pitched yeast snapped the lid down and now I'm at the brother in laws house.
Smelled great. Even Kat said she likes the smell of brewing and fermentation. Yep, she's a keeper.


----------



## jtstar

started the day tilling the garden then I remembered that I was given some rhubarb starts so had to go out and till up some more ground got them planted first then the wife came out and helped me plant the potatoes when we got that done I started cleaning up the brush I trimmed off of our cotoneasters just sat down with a tall tequila sunrise while waiting for supper


----------



## jtstar

Eastern side of Nebraska and Western Iowa just went though some sever weather some tornadoes and hail,thunder storms the town of Mapleton Iowa took a direct hit by a tornado


----------



## Wade E

I used to love Tequila Sunrises, havent had one in awhile!


----------



## jtstar

I love them also especially since all my tequila I get free from my worker's I 
have about 18 Spanish Tm's that always make there way back home during their vacation and bring me back a bottle



Wade E said:


> I used to love Tequila Sunrises, haven't had one in awhile!


----------



## Tom

Going to My Wine Club meeting. his month we will be meeting @ Gino's. Mike will talk about the Chilean harvest and his trip there.


----------



## docanddeb

Spent 5 hrs outside yesterday... paying for it today!

Cleaned out the flower gardens, cut down tree limbs, spread weed & feed, cleaned up the asparagus bed, trimmed the elderberries and washed the sunroom windows. It was VERY productive.
Storming here this morning. Washing everything off!

I have to hem some pants for hubby for the CA trip today after church!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Sounds good but I think I would have "Round Up" the asparagus bed.

VEGETABLES.....


----------



## docanddeb

MEN!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Med rare steak, potato and salad. Beer while grilling followed up with wine for dinner.


----------



## docanddeb

BEER!!!!

YUCK... have never been able to stand the smell!!

MED RARE steak... sign me up!!

I don't eat much steak... I'm more of a fish and chicken person or shrimp, scallops...

Debbie


----------



## millwright01

Going to go find 60 bottles so I can get the Shiraz bottled. Last night I filtered it and today is bottling day.


----------



## Tom

millwright01 said:


> *Going to go find 60 bottles *so I can get the Shiraz bottled. Last night I filtered it and today is bottling day.



Will this FIND be on your GPS? Gotta know how you go about "finding" bottles


----------



## Julie

LOL, sounds like dumpster diving to me.


----------



## Redtrk

Riding today with the Widows Sons. Maybe a winery stop somewhere along the way.


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> LOL, sounds like dumpster diving to me.



Is that on GPS??


----------



## jeepingchick

ffemt128 said:


> Yes dogs are definately part of the family. If you have kids you need benedryl and if you have pets you need it. Nikki, glad your pup is feeling better.


 thanks! Actually we do not keep benydryl in the house because the kid!! She had a bad reaction to it when she was 4 months old. It sped her up and she twitched alot and it was really freaking scarry, so she is no longer alowed to try it!!! But she is old enough now (9) not to grab and take meds without asking so I guess its gonna be kept in the house again thanks to Gumbo! 

Thanks all for the kind words!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Is that on GPS??



Tom, You can find bottles here, I'm sure they'll give you any size you need:

latitude, longitude: 39.9590317, -75.151926

39.9590317 -75.151926 


N39° 57.5419', W075° 9.1156'


----------



## Wade E

Did get a batch bottled today. Did the Blueberry Melomel. Next week maybe the Black Currant. Still have to get some more Bellissima bottles for the Chocolate Raspberry Port.


----------



## millwright01

HAHAHA 

I found the bottles and they are now full. By find them I referred to having to remember where I put them (garage or shed) and then actually move enough crap to be able to get the boxes out. Glad it is spring finally. I definately need to do some spring cleaning in the garage and shed.


----------



## Julie

millwright01 said:


> HAHAHA
> 
> I found the bottles and they are now full. By find them I referred to having to remember where I put them (garage or shed) and then actually move enough crap to be able to get the boxes out. Glad it is spring finally. I definately need to do some spring cleaning in the garage and shed.



Gee, maybe you do need a GPS, . Tom did you get those coordinates where Dan wants you to go?


----------



## Tom

Julie,
I DO NOT need to "find" any bottles. I have more than I need even though I have 20+ carboys aging. Just recently got 1,000 corks so I'm set there.


----------



## BigBend

Stand up Pork Chops on the grill, buttered parm. cheese noodles, and a TALL glass of my Blueberry wine, watching the chops cook.......Priceless!!!!


----------



## docanddeb

Mmmmmmm

Debbie


----------



## grapeman

Runningwolf said:


> Tom, You can find bottles here, I'm sure they'll give you any size you need:
> 
> latitude, longitude: 39.9590317, -75.151926
> 
> 39.9590317 -75.151926
> 
> 
> N39° 57.5419', W075° 9.1156'


 
So Dan, how did YOU get hold of those coordinates?

Do you know the secret handshake? ROFLMAO
(Sorry, Dan told me where the location is and it is hillarious)


----------



## djrockinsteve

You only do the secret handshake when YMCA or fire island is playing.


----------



## Flem

Just got back from Columbus OH visiting my son. Went to a Trader Joes (we don't have them around here). Stumbled upon some Charles Shaw (Two Buck Chuck). Had to buy a couple of bottles just to see what it tastes like. Just wanted to let you all know that in Columbus, the going rate is $3.79.
Also went to a Whole Foods and bought some Organic Flame Raisins.


----------



## Tom

Flem said:


> Just got back from Columbus OH visiting my son. Went to a Trader Joes (we don't have them around here). Stumbled upon some Charles Shaw (Two Buck Chuck). Had to buy a couple of bottles just to see what it tastes like. Just wanted to let you all know that in Columbus, the going rate is $3.79.
> Also went to a Whole Foods and bought some Organic Flame Raisins.



Mike,
Here in NJ we call it 3 Buck Chuck=2.99 @ Traders Joe. While there look for their "waiters Corkscrew". They have the articulated one for 1.99

Not a bad wine either


----------



## Julie

grapeman said:


> So Dan, how did YOU get hold of those coordinates?
> 
> Do you know the secret handshake? ROFLMAO
> (Sorry, Dan told me where the location is and it is hillarious)



   I have a feeling Tom knows too!


----------



## Sirs

Tom said:


> Julie,
> I DO NOT need to "find" any bottles. I have more than I need even though I have 20+ carboys aging. Just recently got 1,000 corks so I'm set there.



can you feel the love????? roflmao


----------



## RedNeckWino

Day off today. Just being lazy and watching my son sleep. Think I will join him.


----------



## Sirs

I remember watching the kids sleep that was so long ago but seems like yesterday


----------



## Runningwolf

Well after starting a wine with a ph of 6.0, I decided I'd try it again in a few minutes. Oh crap now the ph meter say "battery 0%. I run up to Wally Word and get a set of 4 batteries and install. Now it flashes me every 10 seconds Battery 0% and I can't shut it off or anything.
I call Hanna and they say it sounds like a bad circuit board and to send it back. Next I talk to Joseph at Fine Vine Wines and he tells me he's got a new one on the way and send the old one back in the shipping material the new one comes in. Once again, George is one in a million. We say it over and over but just another testament.


----------



## Runningwolf

Started a WE Island Mist Cranberry Malbec today. Added 1/3 of F pack up front and a ton of simple syrup to get it up to 1.076. The starting sg on these kits are like 1.05.


----------



## roblloyd

Picked up 3 brew belts and 100 capsules. UPS dropped off my so2 tester. Reading directions and surfing while waiting for my daughter to get out of her golf lesson.

Tonight I will be testing ph, acid, so2. =)


----------



## Runningwolf

Rob have you tried the Ferm Wrap for warming your vassals? A few weeks ago I went to pick up a couple brew belts and they only had one. The owner talked me into the ferm wrap which was only a couple dollars more ($23.00) and it works really well. It covers the entire bucket or carboy. It reminds me of the old after market defrosters they use to stick on your back windshield.


----------



## ibglowin

Doesn't get any more excitin than that! 



roblloyd said:


> Tonight I will be testing ph, acid, so2. =)


----------



## ffemt128

Brrrrrrrrr, very brisk ride in on the bike this am. Looking forward to afternoon.


----------



## bdcl1977

I found a Lewis Cellar’s 2005 Cabernet Sauvignon Reserve at the Vintij Wine Boutique & Bistro in Destin Florida. It is hard to find Lewis’s wine this far east. I bought a bottle and have put it away for a special occasion.


----------



## ffemt128

Racked off the first batch of pee for the year last night. I'll give it a couple more weeks then bottle. It's quite tasty if I do say so myself. This weekend I'm hoping to filter and bottle the Tropical Breeze.


----------



## Flem

Heading to NW PA for the opening day of trout season. Looks like rain for the entire first day. Whoopie!!!!!


----------



## Tom

Just got a new laptop


----------



## Flem

That's exciting! Not as exciting as a lap dance, but, exciting nonetheless.


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> Heading to NW PA for the opening day of trout season. Looks like rain for the entire first day. Whoopie!!!!!



where are you going?


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> That's exciting! Not as exciting as a lap dance, but, exciting nonetheless.



Now that was funny


----------



## Flem

Not too far from Tionesta. A little place called Mayburg.


----------



## ffemt128

Filtered my first 2011 batch of skeeter pee and my tropical breeze. Of course I had to bottle a gallon of the Pee and 2 gallons of the tropical breeze. They look good. Now I have to design a label for the tropical breeze.


----------



## RedNeckWino

Back to work for the next 4 days. I like the 4 on 4 off work week. 12 hr days make it kinda long, but the 4 off is real nice. 
Our trout season opens last Saturday in April every year. This year I have a long range shoot to go to instead of freezing in the river. (Will probably wish I chose the river.)


----------



## Julie

Flem said:


> Not too far from Tionesta. A little place called Mayburg.



Not too far from our camp, Mike.


----------



## Runningwolf

Suppose to go to SIL's and plant trees all day. Just my luck, it's raining and not suppose to stop. They have like 900 to plant.


----------



## Tom

Fruit trees?


----------



## Runningwolf

No. They have about 1000 acres and rent most of it out to Troyer Chps for corn and potatoes. It has a real nice stream that runs through it also. They did that green thing with the government where it can never be developed and they get a huge tax break. They are going to reforest part of it that doesn't get used for farming anymore. I think its going to be a lot hard woods, nut trees and evergreens.


----------



## docanddeb

I wouldn't do it unless they planted YOU some fruit trees!! 

Take a stand man....

Elderberry bushes...

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> I wouldn't do it unless they planted YOU some fruit trees!!
> 
> Take a stand man....
> 
> Elderberry bushes...
> 
> Debbie



See thats the difference between us, I'm a warm loving guy always willing to help a friend or brother. Elderberries grow like a weed around here


----------



## Wade E

Wet ground makes for easier digging Dan!!!! I dont think I would be able to move for a month if I did that!!!! I myself need to go to church in awhile which I usually dont but I made a deal with "Him" after 2 1/2 days that if "He" brought my kitten that escaped a few days ago back I would go to church a few times and the next night we heard him crying outside at 1:30 am and opened the window in which he popped the screen out of and took off.


----------



## docanddeb

Only a month? I'd have my Chiropractor on stand by!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

Ill bottle both my Currant and my Raspberry Choc. Port this weekend. Good news is my Currant bushes are finally showing some life in them. I wasnt so sure they survived well after that winter as they really had a ton of snow on them and lost some big branches due to it but I have a lot of budding now. When I picked them up in late fall 2 years ago they had already set buds so when spring was here this year and there were no buds at all I thought they were goners!


----------



## docanddeb

Hurray for Mother Nature!! She always knows what is best!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade the soil in this particula area is excellent gravely soil with good drainage. Beside they had two tractors lined up with two different sized augers for them making the job easier. Oh well, today is not a good day for it, maybe tomorrow. Glad to hear your currents are coming along. Yesterday I put up a fence around my blackberries to try and contain then. The canes that were laying on the ground have taken root and I can probably snip them away from the mother plant.


----------



## Brian

Wade E said:


> I myself need to go to church in awhile which I usually dont but I made a deal with "Him" after 2 1/2 days that if "He" brought my kitten that escaped a few days ago back I would go to church a few times and the next night we heard him crying outside at 1:30 am and opened the window in which he popped the screen out of and took off.



Thats great Wade! Glad to hear the kitten is back Thank God for small miracles and also glad to hear that you are going to church. You never know you might continue to go after you fufill your requirement.. hehehe I go each week and I think I am the better for it.


----------



## ffemt128

Well so far today, I sanded drywall atr my son's house. Filtered my Blueberry Pomegranate. Cleaned the first floor of the house, vacuumed and cleaned the counters in the kitchen, and also the floor. Did 5 loads of laundry and cut my front yard and also the neighbors grass on either side of me. Jammin go some Chicago and enjoying a glass of pee while contemplating whether to cut my neighbor across the street's yard. I usually do when it needs it, just not sure if I can find the motivation right now. Maybe tomorrow after work.


----------



## Flem

Julie said:


> Not too far from our camp, Mike.



Where is your camp? You probably know where the Flying W and Cougar Bob's are located. We didn't do too good. With all the rain the Creek (Tionesta) was pretty high. Too high to try to wade into. Maybe some other time.


----------



## docanddeb

Racked and stabalized Niagara and Moscato. All put to bed while we are gone to CA for a couple of weeks!

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

ffemt128 said:


> Well so far today, I sanded drywall atr my son's house. Filtered my Blueberry Pomegranate. Cleaned the first floor of the house, vacuumed and cleaned the counters in the kitchen, and also the floor. Did 5 loads of laundry and cut my front yard and also the neighbors grass on either side of me. *Jammin go some Chicago and enjoying a glass of pee *while contemplating whether to cut my neighbor across the street's yard. I usually do when it needs it, just not sure if I can find the motivation right now. Maybe tomorrow after work.



you know someone who just drops in and don't know what skeeter pee is might just think your a really weird guy......


----------



## docanddeb

Especially of they read any of his other posts!!

Debbie


----------



## Julie

Flem said:


> Where is your camp? You probably know where the Flying W and Cougar Bob's are located. We didn't do too good. With all the rain the Creek (Tionesta) was pretty high. Too high to try to wade into. Maybe some other time.



On Grange Hall Road, on top of German Hill. And yes I know where Flywing W is at been there a few times and ROFLMAO WHO DOESN'T KNOW ABOUT COUGAR BOBS!!!!!!!!!! I actually had a post on here about Cougar Bobs, that place is something everyone needs to experience. Do you know if you google Kelletville Cougar Bobs is the first place that comes up? 

Do you have a camp up there?


----------



## Julie

docanddeb said:


> Especially of they read any of his other posts!!
> 
> Debbie



What's wrong with his other posts?


----------



## FTC Wines

I just racked & stabilized my 5th batch of S.K. this one a "berry blend" from Wally World as the slurry. Color is great. Has anyone used the wine they made for the slurry as a "F Pac" for the S.P. I have some from the previous batches that I may blend back into the S.P. before bottling. What do you think? Roy


----------



## docanddeb

Usually the wine from the slurry doesn't have much sweetness. I would choose the same fruit and make the f-pack.

Debbie


----------



## xanxer82

First time having my friend Wesley come brew with me. He brought over a beer kit from Midwest Supplies. We brewed it and pitched the yeast. He brought over a neat looking fermenter he got from Coopers. 





I may pick a couple of them up as the seem easier to carry and the lid is pretty nice.


----------



## Flem

Julie said:


> On Grange Hall Road, on top of German Hill. And yes I know where Flywing W is at been there a few times and ROFLMAO WHO DOESN'T KNOW ABOUT COUGAR BOBS!!!!!!!!!! I actually had a post on here about Cougar Bobs, that place is something everyone needs to experience. Do you know if you google Kelletville Cougar Bobs is the first place that comes up?
> 
> Do you have a camp up there?



No, I don't have a camp, but I have gone to my neighbor's several times a year for the past 27 years. I love it when newbies are told they have to kiss the moose at Cougar Bob's (my kids included). I'll have to Google it.


----------



## Julie

Flem said:


> No, I don't have a camp, but I have gone to my neighbor's several times a year for the past 27 years. I love it when newbies are told they have to kiss the moose at Cougar Bob's (my kids included). I'll have to Google it.



If you are going to be up there through the summer pm me and maybe we can meet up at Cougar Bob's for dinner some Saturday night.


----------



## bdcl1977

Cleaned the inside of the camper and preped for the summer. Next will be clean and prep the roof, wash and wax the outside, stock the pantry and cloths and we will be ready for any weekend at the beach. You know it is nice sitting on the beach with a glass of wine watching the sunset with the ocean breeze blowing lightly. But in the real world it has been; storm, storm, storm, but the wine is still nice!


----------



## Flem

Julie said:


> If you are going to be up there through the summer pm me and maybe we can meet up at Cougar Bob's for dinner some Saturday night.



I'll do that. Thanks!


----------



## docanddeb

Packed for my trip to CA. I'll be back in a couple weeks with lots of stories!!

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

hey we want pics of all the sunburns your gonna get too lol don't have to much fun


----------



## Flem

Have a great time. I'm sure the "boys" in the chat room will miss you.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sirs said:


> hey we want pics of all the sunburns your gonna get too lol don't have to much fun



I agree, you know the rules..No pics, it didn't happen!


----------



## docanddeb

I'm not going to the beach...it's SAN FRAN!!

I don't anticipate sunburn!!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

I packed up 6 pumps today and shipped out 4. Also went to Psalm Sunday Mass. So much for getting any wine work done!


----------



## docanddeb

I went to mass last night... long one!! But I'm going to be in CA for the entirity of Holy Week... small price to pay!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

Yep. long one is right, my back was screaming with all the getting up and kneeling down and then sitting and repeating!


----------



## Flem

Don't you just love the reading of the Passion?


----------



## Wade E

I was having impure thoughts of some Vicadin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flem

That's funny. You better make a good act of contrition.


----------



## Runningwolf

I knew I was doomed when the Nun yanked me out of a confessional by my ear for continuously blinking the light on and off showing it was occupied.


----------



## xanxer82

Was talking to my buddy about Wade's grain set up.. couldn't find the picture before he left. Wade, could you link it? 
Yest is growing in the "Lawnmower Beer" from Midwest. Airlock should be bubbling by morning.


----------



## Sirs

well elderberry and wild plum finally quit solid for over 3 days so I racked both and put pectic enzyme in both plum needed it more than the elder both taste really good


----------



## Daisy317

Absolutely nothing... It's my day off...


----------



## Runningwolf

Daisy317 said:


> Absolutely nothing... It's my day off...



Wanna come out an play? Oh never mind it's too cold and raining.


----------



## Flem

I think I'll go to L'uva Bella winery to pick up my juice bucket.


----------



## Tom

Just bottled my Chilean Malbec and Rred Zinfande from last year. Hmm taste good..


----------



## Daisy317

Runningwolf said:


> Wanna come out an play? Oh never mind it's too cold and raining.



My mom said I would catch pneumonia... Maybe tomorrow 

I need to get me fishing license. It's trout season


----------



## ffemt128

Daisy317 said:


> I need to get me fishing license. It's trout season



You can do that online and then print a couple copies so that you always have one with you....


----------



## Sirs

nice and sunny and warm here we could have an outside bottle washing day


----------



## Runningwolf

Daisy317 said:


> My mom said I would catch pneumonia... Maybe tomorrow
> 
> I need to get me fishing license. It's trout season



When I was at Presque Isle a few weeks ago the Fish Commision was stocking trout in the creek next to them in the water fall.


----------



## ibglowin

Bottled my CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo last night. 7 mo bulk aging. 8 weeks in the Vadai. Tasted yummy, young still but very yummy. 

I feel like Wade this AM. Back is effing killing me. Its the carboy cleaning/swirling/shaking/ that is getting me!


----------



## tonyt

I got this a couple months ago, it helps the back. http://www.carboycleaner.com/



ibglowin said:


> I feel like Wade this AM. Back is effing killing me. Its the carboy cleaning/swirling/shaking/ that is getting me!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Still recovering from this past weekends Widespread Panic concert (my 1st).
Of course we had weather issues and the night we went got moved from medium sized out-of-doors venue (Verizon Music Center) that is 2 miles from my house to indoors BJCC that is across town from me.

Never-the-less, we got front and center, on the rail.
So close i could see Charlie Daniels (opening band) crease in his jeans.
The crowd had to be the nicest couple-a thousand people i have ever met.


----------



## Runningwolf

tonyt said:


> I got this a couple months ago, it helps the back. http://www.carboycleaner.com/



Julie was selling these for $10.00 or $15.00


----------



## ffemt128

PW summer interviews at 5:00 then meetings from 6:30 til 9:00. Yeah....


----------



## Runningwolf

Made some Zuppa Toscana for dinner tonight. If there's any left I'll bring to the chat room tonight.


----------



## Lurker

Tom said:


> Just bottled my Chilean Malbec and Rred Zinfande from last year. Hmm taste good..



I just tasted my Chilean Malbec, your right.


----------



## Tom

What year U drinking.


----------



## Wade E

Runningwolf said:


> Julie was selling these for $10.00 or $15.00


Julie was selling these? When, where????? I would have grabbed1!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom

​


Wade E said:


> Julie was selling these? When, where????? I would have grabbed1!!!!!!!



HELL any more? My LHBS sells them for &30.00 EACH !


----------



## Runningwolf

Where were you guys? We talked about it for several days, she can get all she wants right from the maker.


----------



## Tom

I'n IN how much and how/who do I pay


----------



## xanxer82

Busy busy week.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom and Wade just pm Julie and I am sure she'll take care of you.


----------



## Runningwolf

*Nice Visit*

Tonight Rodo and his wife Jeanie stopped by for a visit. They were in town to see their son in a concert at the university. Of coarse we exchanged and drank wine. Rod brought along the newest toy he made. It is a glue machine for labels that he fabricated in his shop. If you saw it you would know immediately it was of commercial quality. Nothing short of what the pictures of his wine cellar looked like he shared with us last year on the forum.


----------



## Wade E

Well, lets see some pics and lets start selling them here!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Well, lets see some pics and lets start selling them here!



Wade I asked Rod to post some pictures or a video of it with an explanation. I think he will. It worked fantastic and he could control the amount of glue he wanted to dispense. I could not imagine him being able to sell this for less than $300.00. This is another picture just a bit better then the other. I wish I would have taken some. I was not behind the camera.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Just racked my cranberry-lime skeeter pee today. I'll bottle in a week or two but be warned, as I gave a small amount to my wife that wouldn't fit in the carboys (5 and 1 gallon), she wouldn't stop hugging the glass. Just like Runningwolf's wife did at the party.

I was told I cannot give any of this away. I told her I made it for my BIL's 4th of July party and she said we were NOT taking this there.

Do we have a corner for these women and how do we teach them how to share.


----------



## xanxer82

Went clothes shopping with Kat today. I grew .. out instead of up haha. 
Then worked on the blog a little bit. Now making chicken stock.


----------



## ffemt128

Just got back from a long day at the car dealership. Olesia cam home with a new car, got rid of the 94 nissan maxima, Bekah gets the '06 Liberty and I now will be driving the '04 grand cherokee and the truck will become a driveway vehicle again. A happy day for all.

it's time for wine.


----------



## Wade E

And what is the "Brand new car"?


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> And what is the "Brand new car"?



We looked at alot of vehicles/brands and we kept going back to the Hyundai's. (sorry of anyone is in the auto workers union) We stated with the Sonata, too sedanish. Looked at the Genesis, not at all practical, the Santa Fe is acutally bigger than the Grand Cherokee and finally she test drove the Elantra and really liked it. She will be starting a new job about 10 miles futher from home and wanted somehthing with great fuel economy. The elantra is rated at 40 mpg on the highway and was about 2-3k cheaper than any other comparable model. It has plenty of pick up and power for a 4 banger. I like it, and given the economy and fuel prices now, it was (IMHO) a wise investment.

I only drive 7 miles to work so it will take me a long time to go from the 85k that are on the Cherokee to 100k where as Olesia will be driving close to 25 miles one way to work so her miles will add up fast. My daughter was already using the Liberty because she was at Edinboro when the sno started then her car (the maxima) wouldn't pass insurance without about $500 in work. Not worth the investment in a 17 y/o car.

Anyway, had a glass of Dan's Diamond (actually 2) and now I'm enjoying a glass of Muscadine Blend.


----------



## Flem

That's interesting Doug. I just went to Wright Hyundai in Wexford today with my son. He put a deposit on a new Hyundai Elantra. Definitely, one of the best values out there.


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> That's interesting Doug. I just went to Wright Hyundai in Wexford today with my son. He put a deposit on a new Hyundai Elantra. Definitely, one of the best values out there.



We were up there last night, looked at the elantras there. We then called Cochran because I knew I could get 1k for the maxima from them as a trade value. We ended up a couple hundred lower because of it. We went with the Black with grey interior and the navigation package.


----------



## xanxer82

Runningwolf said:


> Wade I asked Rod to post some pictures or a video of it with an explanation. I think he will. It worked fantastic and he could control the amount of glue he wanted to dispense. I could not imagine him being able to sell this for less than $300.00. This is another picture just a bit better then the other. I wish I would have taken some. I was not behind the camera.



That's a nice machine there. Rodo has talent!
At first I thought it was the base of a grain mill though. Then I remembered seeing the label applicator at Serpent Ridge at bottling time.


----------



## xanxer82

Off to the little brew shop with my buddy Wes as soon as he gets here. Need a case of 1 liter EZ Cap bottles. Using roughly 20 of those is much easier than 50+ 12 oz. bottles for beer.
I'm going to hold off on using the keg until I can get a dedicated refrigerator for it.


----------



## Wade E

I can ALWAYS find a free or VERY cheap fridge on the bargain news or local paper. Appliance stores usually have used fridges that they grab while delivering a new one and fix it. Not the huge stores like Home Depot but just your local small appliance store.


----------



## xanxer82

yeah. I think i can get any refrigerator just finding the space for it. Our place is about 600 square feet. Perhaps I can find an apartment sized one and can modify it to hold my corny kegs.


----------



## Wade E

The Sanyo 4912 is the bet for this and many people on HomeBrewTalk use it and can fit 2 cornies in there and mount a tap on top. Its also the easiest to drill through the top for that tap. What they do is make a baking soda/water paste and smear it on the top, turn the unit on and anywhere where there is any coolant tubes will show themselves so you just mark where they are and then you can drill through for your tap! Picture having 4 kegs on tap. Here is the link for this below! 
http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f35/sanyo-4912-kegerator-conversion-19762/


----------



## xanxer82

Well Wade, I think you directed me to my next project. Gonna have to save up a bit.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dan you remind me of a micro brewry by my house. They started it in a barn and it just keeps getting bigger. They decided they spent so much time in the brewry they built a small efficency like apartment in it for themselves and rented their house out. They also opened up a bar in it. When it was just a brewery they had a player piano with beer taps coming out of it. A few years ago they bought an old fire truck for beer fest events. They can keep like six kegs where the gear use to go and have taps on the back of the truck.


----------



## Wade E

hehehe, sorry Dan in Westminster!!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## xanxer82

I think I just have "the brew bug" just like the rest of the folks here haha. Just need to get a bigger house. That will come after the wedding.


----------



## Flem

Just got back from granddaughters 4th Birthday party. Big family dinner planned for tomorrow.


----------



## Redtrk

Just rolled in from a 900 mile drive from my Dad's place in Florida. Going to kick my feet up and have a glass of wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Enjoying a few days off visiting the familial DNA in San Antonio. Hot and humid! Good to see lots of family in a short amount of time. Was 92 degrees and 90% humidity here today vs 58 degrees and 10% humidity back home. I don't do hot or humid anymore! 

At least I am rehydrating my skin from the dry desert climate of home!


----------



## Wade E

Mike, what does your avatar say?


----------



## ibglowin

Nerd Herd badge like the TV series "Chuck"


----------



## Tom

*Hoppy easter*

Happy Easter


----------



## rodo

Delabeled 15 cases of bottels.


----------



## Runningwolf

Started tearing my 1/2 bath apart and pealing wallpaper. Wife feels now that our house is 11 years old it's time to update some rooms. Tomorrow we will be off to Lowe's to get a new toilet and pedestal sink and some paint.


----------



## Mike93YJ

Worked in basement remodelling it to be our wine making area. Just won an eBay auction!


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike, nice score on the press. We look forward to seeing pictures of your basement.


----------



## Wade E

Nice looking press!


----------



## Mike93YJ

I'm excited about the press, and hoping the vacuum pump comes in tomorrow. We have a few finishing touches to do in the basement, then we can get to some serious winemaking!


----------



## jtstar

Started my day by doing some electrical work in our rental house then came home and had a great easter diner with my family after all our family went home had to back to the rental house and do some plumbing. When I got back home went out and pruned my grapes then did my dog chores then came into the house and started putting my new grape cutting in peat moss and perlite I now have eleven different varieties of grapes that I am growing


----------



## ffemt128

Rinsing bottles off and getting ready to put labels on my Blueberry - Pomegrante. I just have to decide which color capsule to use. Oh the decisions one has to make.


----------



## docanddeb

Baking 4 types of bread.... the freezer was empty!! Smells good in here!

Debbie


----------



## Tom

Finished having roofing/gutter work done


----------



## Flem

Tom said:


> Finished having roofing/gutter work done



That's on my list for this spring/summer. Whoopie!


----------



## Tom

Mine couldnt wait. Gutter was comming off and a hole in the roof


----------



## Runningwolf

Got all the walls painted in the 1/2 bath and new baseboard installed. Next I'll install the new pedestal sink and toilet.


----------



## docanddeb

THAT is productive!!

Debbie


----------



## Larryh86GT

I transplanted about 1/2 dozen raspberry shoots to a new row. The ground is still very soggy here. Then I took a break and sat on a chair on our deck and looked up in our maple tree. About 30 foot up is a length of panty hose that I had used in the winter as an ice sock on the front of my house on an ice dam. I was wondering where it went to. I had to chuckle about it.


----------



## docanddeb

How do you use an ice sock? We get ice dams too... wondering what you are doing to minimize them.

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

I spent all day tying to fix my wifes car. Changed the spark plugs, fuel filter, both coils, coil pack, wires, and afer all that the tow truck should be here any time now!!!!  Ran fine earlier yesterday and then she went to go to the store and nothing. Cranks good but just wont start, plenty of gas. Argggg.


----------



## docanddeb

That is irritating!!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

Tow truck just took her way.


----------



## ibglowin

Freezing my ask off. Been snowing off and on all day today. High was 45.......

Its May for heavens sake!


----------



## docanddeb

Sounds like Wisconsin!! No snow today, though... wind!!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

It was a beautiful weekend here, I spent the whole dang thing working on stuff I didnt want to work on and never touched any of the stuff I wanted to! Thats going to really set me back!!!


----------



## Julie

ibglowin said:


> Freezing my ask off. Been snowing off and on all day today. High was 45.......
> 
> Its May for heavens sake!



Yea, I hear ya, Mother Nature just has no clue on what season is suppose to be here right now.


----------



## xanxer82

Went hiking with Kat and Tristen at the park today. Also joined the Sierra Club. Now trying to make some cheddar cheese. Waiting on the curds now...
Made steaks for dinner and had Midas' Touch from Dogfish Head brewery. An ancient brew using barley, honey, saffron and muscat grapes. No hops... this brew predates the use of hops. Interesting taste and 9% abv. On top of that we're enjoying a bottle of malbec.. mm mmm


----------



## Wade E

And the work continues, Daughter came down stairs saying there is no hot water. Had to go change the nozzle, luckily I had 1 spare, better grab a few tomorrow after work.


----------



## Tom

?? nozzle what do U mean?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> ?? nozzle what do U mean?



I'm with you on this one Tom. I usually change the hot water tank. LOL


----------



## jtstar

I'm with Tom and Wade what are you talking about nozzle ?


----------



## Runningwolf

jtstar said:


> I'm with Tom and Wade what are you talking about nozzle ?



Tom and _who?_ We.re asking the question to Wade. LOL


----------



## jtstar

Started my day by putting a drive belt on the riding lawn mower (Cub Cadet) recomendation don't ever buy one. Then went down and planted rhurbarb starts now I have a new rhurbarb bed about two feet wide by thrity feet long, then I went to work on my vineyard I brought some 10-10-10 fertilizer put that down then holed it in. Started taking parts off a 1993 ford tempo so I can repair the damage on my 1994 tempo caused by a deer.


----------



## jtstar

Runningwolf said:


> Tom and _who?_ We.re asking the question to Wade. LOL



that's the wine talking I think Sorry Dan I meant to put you in there not Wade


----------



## Wade E

Nozzle in the furnace. Domestic hot water here. Its what sprays the oil into the furnace where it gets lit.


----------



## Mike93YJ

We cleaned the garage, then bottled our first batch of 
sketter Pee. With the tasting to backsweeten and drinking the overage that wouldn't fit in the bottles we had ready, it's kicked oue a$$es. My girlfriend said over and over "I didn't think we could make alcohol". LMAO-- much giggling from both of us
!!


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Carried 20+ bags of clothes and shoes to help with the relief effort here in Alabama. 100+ tornadoes in 2 days last week.
We have entire towns... gone.
Makes me glad i still have a home to come home to.


----------



## rodo

> Carried 20+ bags of clothes and shoes to help with the relief effort here in Alabama. 100+ tornadoes in 2 days last week.
> We have entire towns... gone.
> Makes me glad i still have a home to come home to.


 
I was just thinking about you and hoping all was/is OK. Glad to hear from you.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug glad to hear you are ok. Such a sad time for the country.


----------



## Flem

Douglas. God bless you for your efforts.


----------



## Larryh86GT

docanddeb said:


> How do you use an ice sock? We get ice dams too... wondering what you are doing to minimize them.
> 
> Debbie



http://www.ehow.com/how_7181249_make-ice-melt-sock.html

How to Make an Ice Melt Sock

Ice melt socks can help remove ice buildup on your roof. 
Ice buildup or ice dam formation on the roof of a home is a typical problem in areas of the country with long, cold winters. There are several solutions to this problem including applying salt, chlorine or other ice-melting chemicals to the roof. But applying the chemicals to the roof on a regular basis is inconvenient and unsafe as well as potentially environmentally unfriendly; thus, the ice melt sock has been developed. An ice melt sock is a long, flexible, porous sock that is filled with safe ice melt chemicals and applied to areas where ice accumulates on the roof.
Difficulty: Moderate 
Instructions

Things you'll need:
Pantyhose or other flexible, porous material
Ice melt chemicals
Wire ties or clamps (optional)
10-to-15-foot pieces of rope (The amount of rope pieces depends on the size of your roof)

Making an Ice Melt Sock
1 
Either cut the legs off of a pair of large pantyhose or cut your other ice sock material into 4-to-8-foot lengths.
2 
Fill the legs of the pantyhose or lengths of other material three-quarters full with a safe ice melt chemical. Do not use salt or chlorine as both of those are potentially hazardous to plants and animals. You can order environmentally friendly ice melt chemicals online or purchase them at your local hardware store, Walmart or Home Depot. Either tie off the end(s) or use a wire tie or clamp.
3 
Tie the 10-to-15-foot pieces of rope to the tied-off end of the ice melt sock. Now you have a rope lead for your ice melt sock so you can just toss it up on your roof close to the ice accumulation area and drag it into position. The ideal arrangement is an ice melt sock arranged vertically every 6 to 8 feet along the ice accumulation creating drainage channels for the snow and ice melt to reach your gutters and be drained off.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.
My family was spared any hardship from the storms. We had storms go North of us and South of us.

It is crazy here, but people are pulling together and doing what needs to be done.


----------



## jtstar

glad to hear you and your family are all right did you hear of any of our members that didn't get so lucky


----------



## ibglowin

Since the weather has been the pits the last day or so I took the opportunity to get bottles ready for my CC Showcase Yakima Valley Pinot Gris. Will bottle later this week.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

jtstar said:


> glad to hear you and your family are all right did you hear of any of our members that didn't get so lucky



Thank you.
All the ones i know of fared okay.


----------



## docanddeb

WOW, the ice melt sock idea is soooo simple... why didn't I think of it earlier!! Thanks for the tips!

Debbie


----------



## Tom

sold some "extra" homebrewing equipment. There is a brew Sculpture in the near future.


----------



## Wade E

Mike 93, what beer bottles are thise from? Very different shape!!


----------



## Mike93YJ

Wade E said:


> Mike 93, what beer bottles are thise from? Very different shape!!



they're Modelo bottles, a Mexican beer. I saw Lon bottled his Pee in them and really liked the shape.


----------



## Flem

Racked my CC, Showcase Collection, Yakima Valley Riesling.
Racked and stabilized my Bello Chilean Carmenere juice bucket.


----------



## Midwest Vintner

yesterday i racked 56 gallons of wine in carboys. man, commercial ways are so much easier, but we had extra out of the primary from a few batches. good part about it is, we can top up tanks with carboys. bad part, we have to rack the carboys too. lol


----------



## bdcl1977

I am still harvesting Loquats and seeding them, I keep telling myself I am having fun!!


----------



## ffemt128

I checked on the remaining Skeeter Pee from batch one of 2011. We are down to 17 bottles after gifting and sampling. The 6 gallon batch of cranberry lime is just about ready for filtering and bottling. I just pulled together all the ingredients for another batch of regular Skeeter Pee. I'm stating my SG at 1.080 I need to let everything cool down so I can see where I need to be. According to winecalc I need about 10 lbs of sugar for 6 gallons. I started with 9 lbs. I think that should be sufficient. I work from home tomorrow so I'll be able to check later tonight and tomorrow as well prior to pitching yeast Friday. I figure if we get enough pee going we can drink that for the most part over the summer then all the California juices will be spared.


----------



## docanddeb

Potted up some flowers to donate to "Friends of the Park" plant sale, dug out weeds, excess flowers, planted garden and generally wore myself out!

My 2 grape vines have bud swell as of today!! There is hope for the world! Now if we can keep the snow away until next November!!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

Took my son fishing for the first time, he caught 2 crappies and I caught a 10" Small Mouth Bass. I havent been fishing in like 21 years!!!!


----------



## closetwine

Did some homework, now sitting in the massage chair working on labels... it's a hard life....


----------



## Runningwolf

Spread 5 yards of mulch in the yard, Hung the towel bars and mirror in the remodeled bath. Only have to touch up paint and install a ceramic border now. Went to the nursery and picked up a Royal Raindrops Crab Apple tree. Now I'm throwing a nice 2# steak on the grill!


----------



## Flem

Just got back from going with my oldest son to pick up his new Hyundai Elantra. Boy, is he on cloud 9.


----------



## Tom

Just got in from National Homebrew Day. The club had a drew day at a local brew pub. well over cam and brewed 500+ gallons. We also had a huge amt of public there.

Long day.. Naw to drink some WINE.


----------



## Wade E

Tom, I ordered some stuff on April 27th to brew today and the order still hasnt shipped!!!  Picked up some more stuff to take my son fishing again tomorrow, he loved it an I didnt have 1 pce. of equipment from when I use to fish so probably for awhile I will have to make stops at until I gather it all again! Man I forgot how much stuff you need.


----------



## Tom

Well today I am sore.

Yesterday I brewed 30 gallons of beer. 

10 Gallons ea of Smoked Chocolate Stout, Pilsner Urquell and St Paulie Dark. 

Oh yea the Raspberry Wheat  I brought was the hit of the show!


----------



## Redtrk

I need to rack two carboys of wine but don't have the energy yet. Maybe later.


----------



## Tom

Ordered my NEW Brew Sculpture


----------



## Wade E

Tom...... You know how this goes!!!!!!!!!! Pics or the order falls through!!! hehehehe


----------



## Tom

I said ORDERED. That means NOT here "yet" Butt, will look like this one (attached). A fellow club member makes them.

Only difference will be the mash and boil pot. I have my BIG ones going there. I have a 16 gal s/s pot for mash and a 26+gal s/s pot for my boil


----------



## ibglowin

That is some serious beer making equipment!


----------



## Tom

You should see my large pots to boil in


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool Tom. I look forward to seeing pictures of the entire set up when you get it together.


----------



## Wade E

I thought maybe your were buying the set up Smurfe had!!! Are you going to have a March pump Tom?


----------



## Wade E

As for me, took the boy fishing again today. He caught 1 15" Rainbow Trout. I caught 2 - 13" Rainbows and a 14" Brown Trout. I just grilled them up and we all ate them. Man to think what Ive been missing for so long, dont know why I ever stopped fishing but Im hooked again. Spent another $65 last night on supplies.


----------



## lloyd

Wade that's Great! I remember my dad taking me, and my adult kids still talk about the times I took them.


----------



## ffemt128

Got up at 5:00 (unknown reasons) got ready to go and we (myself, my wife and 2 daughters) loaded into the car and arrived at Schenley Park for the Race for the Cure. We've been doing it about the past 6-7 years I think. My eldest daughter, being sick and all, finished the 5 k run in 35 minutes. We finished the walk in about 53 minutes. We then went to Embleton to my SIL's place. Came home, washed the wife's car now enjoying a glass of Pee to end a perfect day. My face is very sunburned.


----------



## mxsteve625

Like Tom after brewining with the LHBS folks and B. A. R. F. yesterday and Mothers Day today I am WHOPPED. 

As for Wade... Great trip with the Boy. Man I wish I could do so trout fishing.


----------



## Tom

B. A. R. F. = Brewers and real fermentors?

My club is called Barley Leagal Homebrewers we are 140+ strong in one year.


----------



## mxsteve625

Like yours better Tom. But this one stands for Beer and Ale Research Foundation.


----------



## jtstar

Been cleaning up the house yard all weekend finally got started mowing down the broom to the west of my house so I can expand my vineyard I have about one hundred cuttings to put over there this summer my three year old vineyard is just starting to show buds on the vine here.


----------



## bdcl1977

I will be racking my 2 wines today, a White Zin and Chardonnay and start degassing. We have family on the way for the weekend. the wife would like me be through with the wine activities by then, I will have to tell her you can not rush the wine. She also has to remember when she is not at home I am head of the house and I give the orders..oops she has not left for work yet, I will send this as soon as she is out the door...........................................sorry about the delay, like I said I am!!! Everyone have a great day!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Pretty funny Jim. Anyone of us could have written that! LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Racking off the fines from my CC LR Old Vines Mencia. Then transferring the CC SHowcase Red Mountain Cab out of Vadai #2 and back to Glass. Old Vines Mencia then into Vadai #2!


----------



## Flem

Went golfing today. First time since shoulder surgery in February.


----------



## Wade E

Just goy back from buying my new rod and reel. Picked up an Ugly Stick and a nice 10 bearing with extra spool. Just lined it with some FireLine Crystal.


----------



## docanddeb

Beastly days at work... too much work, not enough time.

Debbie


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> Just goy back from buying my new rod and reel. Picked up an Ugly Stick and a nice 10 bearing with extra spool. Just lined it with some FireLine Crystal.



I need to pull my fishing stuff out. My 4 y/o wants to go fishing with her new fishing rod. I can't wait. Going out shopping with her tomorrow.


----------



## Deezil

Starting my first batch of Skeeter Pee.... I hope?.. It's all in the bucket anyway (6 gal of water, 10lbs of sugar, 2 cans of white grape peach concentrate, 2L of peach yeast slurry/starter, 32oz bottle of lemon juice (2 more for down the road), energizer & nutrient).. We'll see when i wake up, whats goin on

SG of about 1.070 +/-


----------



## closetwine

So deez, that peach took off?!? I think some1 told you to have a little faith and even more patience.... 

Starting all mine this evening... Then a few more different things tommorrow. 
FYI, Per your advice I reduced those down and low and behold... I didn't need the extra sugar after all... SG is right where I wanted it!


----------



## Deezil

closetwine said:


> So deez, that peach took off?!? I think some1 told you to have a little faith and even more patience....
> 
> Starting all mine this evening... Then a few more different things tommorrow.
> FYI, Per your advice I reduced those down and low and behold... I didn't need the extra sugar after all... SG is right where I wanted it!



It took off actually, i'm not sure if its the peach slurry or the 71B-1122 i sprinkled on top  but its rocking now. I vaguely remember something about faith and patience, but.. its kinda fuzzy 

Glad to hear the reducing worked out


----------



## xanxer82

Last night Me & Kat took Tristen to the National Aquarium in Baltimore for a special members only night and screening of Planet Earth in "4D" It was nice to roam around with hardly any other people around. We didn't get back until late last night so we took today off from work and kept Tris home from school.
Today involved hiking and fishing and then grilling at the house.
I snuck an extra couple of feet onto our little garden patch for some more tomato plants.
Can't wait to buy my own house. This in-law apartment is the pits.


----------



## Wade E

Dan, was that grilling from fishing? Did you bring dinner home on a stringer?


----------



## Runningwolf

xanxer82 said:


> I snuck an extra couple of feet onto our little garden patch for some more tomato plants.
> Can't wait to buy my own house. This in-law apartment is the pits.



Dan if you're short on space have you tried the topsy turvy. I have grown tomatoes, cucumbers and peppers in them with great success.


----------



## docanddeb

I've seen plenty hanging on porches around here... but no real produce!!

Debbie


----------



## Daisy317

I worked... I feel like all I do is work work work... I need a day off


----------



## docanddeb

I hear ya sista!!

Debbie


----------



## Julie

Last November, Mike and I and 11 other friends started a jeep club. Today was our first big jeep event. Today was Jeep's official "Go Topless" day. So we decided to do a charity event. We organized a jeep cruise from different points in Western PA and had a central meeting point in Indiana, PA. From Indiana, PA we cruise to the Flight 93 crash. We charged everyone $5 for riding with us, and did a chinese auction. All proceeds went to the Wounded Warrior Project. Not sure on how much we collected but I do believe around $2000. We had 92 jeeps join us today plus the 1st Battloin, 107th Field Artillery out of New Castle, PA joined us with 2 Humvees and 1 jeep wrangler. Johnstown police escorted us thru the city. It was an awesome day to collect that much money for our Wounded Warriors. It was, also, very humbling to have people stop along the streets and shout out at us "thank you for supporting our soldiers." 

Today was a great day!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie that is so cool. Not only did you have fun but it was for a cause. Thank you for doing that.


----------



## Flem

That's awesome, Julie.


----------



## closetwine

Flem said:


> That's awesome, Julie.



I 2nd that... Wounded Warrior is an awesome program!


----------



## ffemt128

Awesome cause Julie.


----------



## docanddeb

Having a great time and a good cause to boot!!

What fun!

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

Getting set up to bottle 6 gal of dandelion wine from last season, making a batch of "clean out the freezer" wine... raspberry, blueberry, a little currant, and some white grape/rasp concentrate from Aldi's. Should be an interesing mix. With enough sugar, my daughters will drink it, if nothing else. My youngest turns 21 in 9 days!!!

Debbie


----------



## Redtrk

Just finished my last racking of my Raspberry Chocolate Port, (with a taste test). Taste test of the White Zin and taste test of the Skittle wine. I approve of all and we will bottle the White Zin in June. Time to go cut the grass!


----------



## xanxer82

Yesterday I made a trip to Maryland Homebrew for more EZ cap bottles. My friend Wes cam over to bottle his Lawnmower Saison and we got my Honey Nut Brown Ale bottled too. Also did some yard work. Covering the big patch of brambly junk with fabric and mulch. I'll need to get another truckload of mulch and a couple more rolls of landscaping fabric to finish to job right. It is looking better though. 
Waiting for the hops to arrive so I can get them growing. 
Mulberries are starting to form on the bush I had to prune severely. It's fuller now and more berries than last year are on it. Cant wait to start harvesting them for mulberry wine again.


----------



## docanddeb

Spring holds such promise!!

Debbie


----------



## sly22guy

Had our new baby girl this past weekend. Aubrie Mae Von Gehr Born May 13th 12:47pm. Now i need to get my little bottles filled and labels made so i can hand them out!!! Not sure when im gona find time for that!


----------



## jtstar

congrats to mom and dad don't celebrate to much


----------



## Runningwolf

That's wonderful! Congratulations to the wife and you.


----------



## Flem

Congratulations on the new baby girl. How exciting!!


----------



## closetwine

That was an Awesome friday the 13th... Congrats to mommy and daddy!


----------



## Julie

Congrats Sly22guy!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Yes absolutely congrats to mom and dad ! I wonder do they make baby bottles that look like wine bottles?


----------



## ffemt128

Congrats on the new baby. 

Today my 4 y/o daughter and I got up and went to Canonsburg Dam to go fishing. It was her first time and she had an absolute blast. She was casting and playing with the worms. We didn't catch anything but we did have a good time. After that we went and met my wife at work and the 3 of us went to Red Robin. First time I have eaten there. Excellent burgers. We came home and Andrea and I transferred the Cab Sav and the Chianti into carboys. They were both below 1.00. The 4 buckets of whites were all around 1.030 still as of yesterday. I'll probably transfer those later this week. Not looking forward to going to work tomorrow.

Tonight we will be having leftovers from the party yesterday for our anniversary dinner.


----------



## Flem

That's right!!! Happy Anniversary to Doug and Olesia.


----------



## Runningwolf

Happy Anniversary to Doug and Olesia.


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> That's right!!! Happy Anniversary to Doug and Olesia.





Runningwolf said:


> Happy Anniversary to Doug and Olesia.



Thanks Guys


----------



## docanddeb

Babies and Anniversaries.... so warm and fuzzy here!!

Congrats to all.

How big was the baby??

Debbie


----------



## sly22guy

Thanks to all. She is 7lbs 1.1oz, 20.25" long


----------



## docanddeb

Awwwww What a cutie!!

Takes after Mom, I guess!!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

Congrats all! Me, I took my dog to get his Bear claws ground down and then went fishing. Caught 2 trout, had them on the stringer only to loose them as when I was done fishing one of the fish was gone and hers what I found!


----------



## Wade E

Those were 13" trout and that turtle is the size of a garbage can lid! All it left me was the lips of one fish!!


----------



## docanddeb

He was thrilled to find dinner waiting at the bank for him!! Nice of you to feed him!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

I will feed him next time also and from now on but it wont be trout!!! I hope he likes Sunnies!!


----------



## Tom

docanddeb said:


> Awwwww What a cutie!!
> 
> Takes after Mom, I guess!!
> 
> Debbie



Low blow.. I bet the baby looks like her father.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade thats amazing. I usually get one of those snappers about the size of a basketball in my garden each year. Just poking it with a shovel handle I realize the damage potential they have.


----------



## Sirs

Wade E said:


> Those were 13" trout and that turtle is the size of a garbage can lid! All it left me was the lips of one fish!!



Wade if thats so then you must be like 10 foot tall


----------



## jtstar

So Wade why didn't you clean and eat the turtle then you still would have gotten the fish you caught


----------



## Flem

Hitchin' up the 5th wheel and going camping for the weekend. With the rain we've been having, I hope it floats.


----------



## Julie

Flem said:


> Hitchin' up the 5th wheel and going camping for the weekend. With the rain we've been having, I hope it floats.



where are you headed to?


----------



## Flem

Barkcamp State Park (Ohio). On route 70 between Wheeling and Cambridge.


----------



## ibglowin

TGIF for me! Our oldest daughter (our film editor) is flying in from LA for a long visit as she is between shows at the moment. Don't get to see her that much these days so looking forward to spending some quality time together.


----------



## docanddeb

Sounds like lots of you have quality weekends planned with the family. I hope to finish planting the garden.

Debbie


----------



## ffemt128

Rinsed the bottles that were soaking in the stationary tub and filled it with a new batch so I can remove the labels. I need to get an inventory of my empties so I know what to collect over the next few months.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Rinsed the bottles that were soaking in the stationary tub and filled it with a new batch so I can remove the labels. I need to get an inventory of my empties so I know what to collect over the next few months.



That sounds like a good idea, I should do that as well but I won't. I'll wait until I am down pretty low and call Dan and say "I need bottles!" and he will say "How many cases do you need, 20?" and I will say "No, just 10 will do." and he will say "Wimp."


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> That sounds like a good idea, I should do that as well but I won't. I'll wait until I am down pretty low and call Dan and say "I need bottles!" and he will say "How many cases do you need, 20?" and I will say "No, just 10 will do." and he will say "Wimp."



Must be nice to have someone to supply you cleaned bottles. Wonder if I can send my empties to him and have them come back cleaned and full of fresh wine. 

I try to keep ahead of the back log. I have bottles just sitting downstairs in rubbermaid containers that I need to look through. 


I racked off my Skeeter Pee today into a carboy. It was down to just above 1.000 so it was due. Put it into my 7 gallon carboy for now since there was about 6.75 gallons.


----------



## ibglowin

Think I will start pulling bottles together for my MM AJ Petite Syrah with a CC Syrah Grape Pack. Its about time to start thinking about bottling this guy.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Must be nice to have someone to supply you cleaned bottles. Wonder if I can send my empties to him and have them come back cleaned and full of fresh wine.
> 
> I try to keep ahead of the back log. I have bottles just sitting downstairs in rubbermaid containers that I need to look through.
> 
> 
> I racked off my Skeeter Pee today into a carboy. It was down to just above 1.000 so it was due. Put it into my 7 gallon carboy for now since there was about 6.75 gallons.



Oh they are not cleaned, he has a winery he runs to and gets them for $2 a case.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Oh they are not cleaned, he has a winery he runs to and gets them for $2 a case.



Maybe you need to put on your dominatrix outfit  and whip that boy into shape. He should be giving them to you cleaned and full of wine. LOL


----------



## ffemt128

Contemplating getting 3 more 5 gallon carboys next week. I don't need them right now but that would allow me to have my Chilean juices age more then 4 months prior to bottling. As it stands now I have 1 - 7 gallon, 2 - 6 gallon, 3 - 3 gallon, 2 - 5 gallon better bottles, and 7 - 5 gallon glass. 

Last year I made 3 batches of elderberry and will likely made the same this year again, those batches went to bottle after 3-4 months usually and were not all made at the same time. I will likely be making another batch of strawberry this year as well as soon as I can find a deal on berries. 

I'll keep checking craigs list and other sources for carboys, just think I need to bite the bullet and buy 3 new ones. Still waiting to hear from Runningwolf if he's still able to get the deal he previously mentioned. If that would come to fruition, I would look to get 6.


----------



## sly22guy

Walkers has 5 gallon carboys for 15.00 if you are buying there juice.


----------



## ffemt128

sly22guy said:


> Walkers has 5 gallon carboys for 15.00 if you are buying there juice.




That's a deal. I can get new for $25. Getting juice doesn't solve the problem of needing empty carboys so stuff can age longer. I do want to make it to Walkers this year for some various juices.


----------



## sly22guy

Yeah i have yet to make it there as i figure it is about a 6hr drive from me. They do have sat hours so i think ill make a weekend of it and drive up on a fri eve and stay a hotel and then go sat morning, are there any nice wineries or other activities you can recommend around the area? We have a newborn so nothing to wild. but were always up to checking out wineries and such.


----------



## Julie

sly22guy said:


> Walkers has 5 gallon carboys for 15.00 if you are buying there juice.



I believe these are better bottles. I know they are not the glass carboys, those go for $30


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> I believe these are better bottles. I know they are not the glass carboys, those go for $30



Still a good price for Better Bottles. I get those for 19.00 I believe.


----------



## Julie

sly22guy said:


> Yeah i have yet to make it there as i figure it is about a 6hr drive from me. They do have sat hours so i think ill make a weekend of it and drive up on a fri eve and stay a hotel and then go sat morning, are there any nice wineries or other activities you can recommend around the area? We have a newborn so nothing to wild. but were always up to checking out wineries and such.



There are wineries all over the place up that way. When were you planning on going? I think there is a handful of going up at the end of June to pick cherries.


----------



## sly22guy

I only use the better bottles, with the pets and now with the newborn i just don't want the risk of broken glass. 

End of june might work, no date set yet. Where are they going to pick cherries?

I'm hoping to bottle my Skeeter Tea & 3 gal batch of Peach after work today. Maybe backsweeten my blueberry/pom if there is time. I have to work a short day tomorrow but we will have tons of people over to see the baby this weekend so no wine time.


----------



## Runningwolf

sly22guy said:


> Walkers has 5 gallon carboys for 15.00 if you are buying there juice.



Walkers is $30.00 for Glass Carboys. Better Bottles are $15.00. Doug you can get Better Bottles also at Bella's which is about 2 1/2 hours closer for you for about $20.00. I you have a lot of glass better bottles are not bad to have around.


----------



## rhythmsteve

Racking my Dandelion-Honey/Date for the 3rd time into a secondary, this time it went a lot smoother than the first couple o'times, and putting my Blueberry/Pomegranite into my secondary


----------



## docanddeb

I have my "clean out the freezer" berry mixture fermenting away... I just love the smell of early fermentation... Yummy!!

I can almost smell that dandy/honey wine!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

sly22guy said:


> Yeah i have yet to make it there as i figure it is about a 6hr drive from me. They do have sat hours so i think ill make a weekend of it and drive up on a fri eve and stay a hotel and then go sat morning, are there any nice wineries or other activities you can recommend around the area? We have a newborn so nothing to wild. but were always up to checking out wineries and such.



Hey Sly before you make a 6 hour trip to go to Walkers check their web site to see what they have available. I lot of juice is sold out. The cherries Julie is talking about is right at walkers after they pick all they want. There are a few wineries within 10 minutes of Walkers. When you stay on rt 20 and head back into PA (about 30 minutes) you will run into a several wineries in NY and then a bunch more as you enter PA, including Presque Isle Wine Cellars. As far as the family enjoyment Look into Presque Isle state park which is the most visited state park in PA and also Splash Lagoon (both in Erie) which is the biggest indoor water park in the part of the country. 

As far as Walker's go bring primary buckets for bulk juice that is available. Some juice is only available in their 5 gallon pails and you end up paying an extra $15.00 for that pail.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Walkers is $30.00 for Glass Carboys. Better Bottles are $15.00. Doug you can get Better Bottles also at Bella's which is about 2 1/2 hours closer for you for about $20.00. I you have a lot of glass better bottles are not bad to have around.



I agree, I do have 2 better bottles now and I'm sure at some time I'll pick up a few more. I would like to build up the glass supply a bit first. If I could get 3 more I think I could be happy with that number for now.


----------



## ffemt128

I transferred my Pinot Grigio to a carboy this am. All the Chilean juice is now in glass. I'll wait til about fathers day weekend then rack off the lees that settled out.

After the 4 y/o is done eating her breakfast, it's a Dad and Daughter day of fishing. We're heading out to Raccoon State Park or Cross Creek Park for a couple hours. Should be a fun time.


----------



## joea132

Locking and loading for the zombie apocalypse...but more importantly, crushing Chilean Carmenere today!!


----------



## docanddeb

Great memories you're building... people don't understand... it's not the amount of MONEY you spend on your kids that they remember... it's the TIME!!

Have fun!

I got up early and finished planting the garden, bedding flowers, weeded and now I need to eat and drink something!!

Debbie


----------



## sly22guy

Hey Runningwolf thanks for the heads up, i will def check there website and see whats available before i run up, also glad you said something about the primaries i wouldve never thought about that.


----------



## docanddeb

I didn't know you could get them any other way but in the plastic jugs!!

Debbie


----------



## ffemt128

We went to Raccoon. We swung on the swings, fished for about an hour and a half, played in the water and on the little sand beach they have then we rented a canoe for an hour. All in all, we spent almost 5 hours there. It was a great time. Rain tomorrow, booo hoooo.


----------



## ibglowin

joea132 said:


> Locking and loading for the zombie apocalypse...but more importantly, crushing Chilean Carmenere today!!



Now that sounds like a fun thing to do on apocalypse Saturday!


----------



## Wade E

Fished all day today and only caught 2 Bass and 3 Sunnies!!! I threw everything at them and they just werent hitting today! Got a nice tan though and 1000 mosquito bites!!!


----------



## grapeman

That is a new side to Wade I haven't seen before! I used to fish a lot when I was younger. It is a great way to spend some time with kids that otherwise don't understand dear old Dad.


----------



## Wade E

Rich, my son comes with me on Saturdays and the past few Saturdays he has caught the bigger Trout. Today neither of usn caught Trout, come to think of it he didnt catch anything today. No wonder he bailed on me early like I shoul have but I was stubborn and fished all day just waiting for that one fish that never stayed on!! One place we drove for 45 minutes to get to only to take one c ast with outr 3 poles into a pollen covered pond. I spent an hour trying to get it all off our lines as it just stuck to the lines and we couldnt evenreel them in. I had to drag each line in by hand and pluck it all off and it didnt want to come off for anything. The last line I made it about 1/2 way and gave up and cut the dang line!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> That is a new side to Wade I haven't seen before! I used to fish a lot when I was younger. It is a great way to spend some time with kids that otherwise don't understand dear old Dad.



Rich, most of us could take Wade fishing with us and it would still be like taking a son. LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

sly22guy said:


> Hey Runningwolf thanks for the heads up, i will def check there website and see whats available before i run up, also glad you said something about the primaries i wouldve never thought about that.



Just remember you have to plug the airlock hole. My trunk lid won't close with an airlock in the pail but I did find one place that sold corks small enough to fit the hole.


docanddeb said:


> I didn't know you could get them any other way but in the plastic jugs!!
> 
> Debbie



Debbie many people back in with a truck full os carboys all plced in milk crates for protection. I take my primaries and always get 7 gallons so I have plenty for topping up. Some folks take 55 gallon drums. In your case where you may not be back home for a few days you might be better off with their pails. If you go on your way back home (not sure how long it is but probably 12 hours or so) and are using primaries, i would add your k-meta as they fill your pail. By the next morning the wine will be warmed up tp temp and you could throw your yeast.


----------



## ffemt128

Another day at home with my daughter. Wife is going to the hospital to see her mother. She should be getting discharged today. Looking like rain. Might go pick up a new grill today. Been needing one for a while. After that weather depending, we may go for a walk along the creek and see what kind of wildlife we can scare up. (checking on some mullberry bushes also).


----------



## docanddeb

Dan,

So what do they keep the juice in that they can just fill your carboys? I just assumed that during the fruit season, it is all juiced and packed in individual 5 gal jugs, then stored for sale!! I would have to get them packed that way to make the trip back home!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

They have a warehouse full of huge tanks kept very cold. When you go there all you'll see is a wall with about 50 hose bibs that go to the respective tank.


----------



## ffemt128

I still need to make a trip up there. I think it could be interesting. Does anyone have an idea what they charge for shipping? I believe Wade has ordered from them and had it shipped. Depending on what I was getting (how much) it may be cheaper for shipping than to drive up there.


----------



## docanddeb

WOW... very cool. So are the 5 gal plastic batches stored separately???

Debbie


----------



## rodo

Dan, don't forget to tell them that Walkers is only open to walkin customers for about 2 months in the fall.


----------



## Runningwolf

yes they are in a seperate building. They are hot packed so they do not need refridgerated. They have a few pictures on their web site.


----------



## Runningwolf

rodo said:


> Dan, don't forget to tell them that Walkers is only open to walkin customers for about 2 months in the fall.



Rod, Walkers is open all year for walkin except for about 3 months in the summer. They do go from 6 days a week to just a few hours on Saturday though. Rod is right that the 6 day walkin is only for a few months though.


----------



## ffemt128

Just got back from Lowes. Picked up a new gas grill for the patio. Grabbed the CharBroil Commercial Infrared 3 burner. Looks like a very solid grill. Now I have to put it together. Oh the joy. I knew I should have taken the truck and got one pre assembled.

Might be time to crack open a bottle of Pee. I know I'm not going riding since my daughter is home with me. Looking forward to grilled pork chops this evening.


----------



## docanddeb

If I leave now... I can get there by midnight... can you hold off on the pork chops??

Debbie


----------



## ibglowin

Since the world didn't end yesterday I will continue with prep for bottling the Petite Syrah. Need to rack once more, filter with the whole house filter, test sulfite levels.....


----------



## docanddeb

I know I have a lot of things I was putting off until I knew for sure the world didn't end!! I had to finish planting the garden... kill some weeds... wash clothes and hang them out...

Debbie


----------



## jtstar

docanddeb said:


> I know I have a lot of things I was putting off until I knew for sure the world didn't end!! I had to finish planting the garden... kill some weeds... wash clothes and hang them out...
> 
> Debbie



How you going to do all that and get to Dougs place in time for chops


----------



## docanddeb

I did it earlier... I'm in the car trying to outrun the storms now!! Bad ones here...

Debbie


----------



## ffemt128

docanddeb said:


> I did it earlier... I'm in the car trying to outrun the storms now!! Bad ones here...
> 
> Debbie



Chops were excellent. They were marinated for 3 hours in a vidalia onion vinegrette then lightly dusted with montreal chicken seasoning. Served them with mashed potatoes and steamed couliflower and broccoli.

Having a tall glass of pee now since the 4 y/o didn't take a nap, figured there was no chance of getting out on the bike since we'll be getting her ready for bed early. Almost time for a pee refill. The initial glass took almost a whole bottle with lots of ice. Quite refreshing sitting on the porch.


----------



## docanddeb

I'm risking my life to get there for those chops... and you ate without me??

Geez......

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

Just got back from fishing again and took home dinner tonight (2-16" Rainbows and a 13" Brook Trout). Its been raining on and off for the last 7 days here and Im really tired of it. They said that today would be nice but gain I needed my rain gear while fishing. Cut the lawn yesterday while it was not raining for a few hours as mylawn was really getting out of control with all this rain.


----------



## ibglowin

Always fun to "catch" dinner! Congrats on the good luck.


----------



## ffemt128

docanddeb said:


> I'm risking my life to get there for those chops... and you ate without me??
> 
> Geez......
> 
> Debbie



Sorry, Didn't see that you were on your way until after we were done. I do have leftovers and lots of Pee left. See you abt midnight. Just don't wake up the 4 y/o. My wife wouldn't be amused nor would she.

Wade,

Sounds like a good day fishing to me. I never really took fishing seriously. Usually all we ever ended catching was the infamous buzz fish. Now with my daughter that wants to go we are slowly getting back into it again. She loved the canoe yesterday and I can't wait to get mine out this year with her. It's just fun watching her in the canoe and seeing her play. Need to make sure I have no electronics or my wallet, which means no XD45 next time we go.


----------



## grapeman

Sounds like you did good today Wade. Now get back to work- enough goofing off!


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> Sounds like you did good today Wade. Now get back to work- enough goofing off!



Yeah no kidding, you're waste deep in water, I'm killing spammers like crazy and Wade is out tip toeing around in a pond. Wade when are you going to do something!

Really that's awesome you're getting this quality family time together. The kids will relive those memories forever.


----------



## Wade E

With all the stress of work, and home due to my wifes disabilities Ive found I really need a relief! I must say when my son iis fishing with me some times it isnt much of a relief though!!!  I think I spend more time trying to untangle his line then fishing! The other day after hye cast his line he started running around and I yelled at him, 10 minutes later he started doing it again and then I heard a splash. He had fallen down a 4' cliff into the brook which was flowing very good from all the rains, luckily this was just a trickle normally and was just a good little stream now unlike most other streams around where he would have been whisked away. Scared the crap out of him and me!!!!!


----------



## Wade E

With all the stress of work, and home due to my wifes disabilities Ive found I really need a relief! I must say when my son iis fishing with me some times it isnt much of a relief though!!!  I think I spend more time trying to untangle his line then fishing! The other day after hye cast his line he started running around and I yelled at him, 10 minutes later he started doing it again and then I heard a splash. He had fallen down a 4' cliff into the brook which was flowing very good from all the rains, luckily this was just a trickle normally and was just a good little stream now unlike most other streams around where he would have been whisked away. Scared the crap out of him and me!!!!!


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> With all the stress of work, and home due to my wifes disabilities Ive found I really need a relief! I must say when my son iis fishing with me some times it isnt much of a relief though!!!  I think I spend more time trying to untangle his line then fishing! The other day after hye cast his line he started running around and I yelled at him, 10 minutes later he started doing it again and then I heard a splash. He had fallen down a 4' cliff into the brook which was flowing very good from all the rains, luckily this was just a trickle normally and was just a good little stream now unlike most other streams around where he would have been whisked away. Scared the crap out of him and me!!!!!



A parents nightmare ! ! ! !


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Why did my first post say i did it at 6 am?

So... We got a new recliner today.
My 3 y.o. Hunter almost lost the tip of his pinky to it. 1/4 inch of skin and the bone held it on til we got to the ER to get them to sew it back on.


----------



## Wade E

It says 8:41 PM here but Ive been having some weird issues tonight myself!!!! Ive posted a few times and it actually put my post above the post I responded to!!!! And no I have not been drinking!!!


----------



## ffemt128

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Why did my first post say i did it at 6 am?
> 
> So... We got a new recliner today.
> My 3 y.o. Hunter almost lost the tip of his pinky to it. 1/4 inch of skin and the bone held it on til we got to the ER to get them to sew it back on.




Ouch.......


----------



## Julie

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Why did my first post say i did it at 6 am?
> 
> So... We got a new recliner today.
> My 3 y.o. Hunter almost lost the tip of his pinky to it. 1/4 inch of skin and the bone held it on til we got to the ER to get them to sew it back on.



oooooh that hurts. 

I noticed that the time seems strange. It is getting weird here on Winemakingtalk.


----------



## Tom

UglyBhamGuy said:


> Why did my first post say i did it at 6 am?
> 
> So... We got a new recliner today.
> My 3 y.o. Hunter almost lost the tip of his pinky to it. 1/4 inch of skin and the bone held it on til we got to the ER to get them to sew it back on.



Hope he's OK ..ouch..


----------



## Redtrk

With the day off work I have decisions to make! Do I bottle my 6 gal of white Zin, brew beer, or start another batch of wine? This is a tough one!


----------



## Julie

Redtrk said:


> With the day off work I have decisions to make! Do I bottle my 6 gal of white Zin, brew beer, or start another batch of wine? This is a tough one!



Since you have the whole day off, do all three!


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> With the day off work I have decisions to make! Do I bottle my 6 gal of white Zin, brew beer, or start another batch of wine? This is a tough one!





Julie said:


> Since you have the whole day off, do all three!



I agree, it's only 8:30. You should be able to get all 3 done and still post in between.


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> Since you have the whole day off, do all three!



DITTO !

Butt, don't forget to do some "tastings" of your beer  and wine .


----------



## Redtrk

Julie said:


> Since you have the whole day off, do all three!





ffemt128 said:


> I agree, it's only 8:30. You should be able to get all 3 done and still post in between.





Tom said:


> DITTO !
> 
> Butt, don't forget to do some "tastings" of your beer  and wine .



I like the way you all think! Therefore I better get off the couch and get started.


----------



## Flem

Rick, we missed you at Doug's get-together a week or so ago. Are you going to be able to make it to Dan or Julies this summer?


----------



## Runningwolf

Drove to Cleveland, OH to do some plant shopping and then dropped south and went to Iron Bridge Inn on the way home for dinner.


----------



## Julie

Aaaaaah th Iron Bridge, I'm hungry. They have the best steak and lobster around.


----------



## Redtrk

Flem said:


> Rick, we missed you at Doug's get-together a week or so ago. Are you going to be able to make it to Dan or Julies this summer?



I would love to but it's doubtful with the work load that I have scheduled right now. We will be heading that way on the motorcycle to Punxy on June 4th weekend for a concert put on by the guys in my wife's office. Not being a long weekend it's doubtful that we will have time to do anything else.


----------



## Runningwolf

OH OH I see a root canal in my future. Will find out later this morning.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> OH OH I see a root canal in my future. Will find out later this morning.



Doesn't sound good.


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> OH OH I see a root canal in my future. Will find out later this morning.



Best wishes with that!


----------



## Runningwolf

Doesn't feel good either. A root canal it was. Dang Dr had time to fit it in today after checking it. Oh well it's over now and I don't have to think about going through it at a later date. This is always the best way. Git er done!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doesn't feel good either. A root canal it was. Dang Dr had time to fit it in today after checking it. Oh well it's over now and I don't have to think about going through it at a later date. This is always the best way. Git er done!



At least it's over and done with. Hope it feels better soon for you.


----------



## ibglowin

Needed his monthly boat payment eh?


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Needed his monthly boat payment eh?



Naw, he's a good friend of mine and was helping me a lot last fall with the wine. He doesn't own one of those money pits either.


----------



## ibglowin

Hope you at least got some good meds out of it! :>


----------



## Runningwolf

Yup but I really do hate taking anything but the antibiotics.


----------



## Wade E

Snagged a 13" Brown and a 15" Brook trout along with a 22", 18" and 16" Suckers. Man thise Suckers put up a good fight but its very hard to tell when they are on until you go to reel it in and then they go freaking nuts!!!


----------



## docanddeb

Fun stuff!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Who needs Welches. Don't tell JohnT but I just added kool aid to my wine.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Who needs Welches. Don't tell JohnT but I just added kool aid to my wine.



Kool Aid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG Forget John T, I AM shocked!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie I think Dan ate paint chips as a child.


----------



## Runningwolf

ROFLMAO. some people like red wine so I added some cherry kool aid to it


----------



## djrockinsteve

ROFLMAO. some people like cherry kool aid so I added some red wine to it


----------



## Runningwolf

I think God is striking me down for this one. Severe thunderstorms all around and fire horns going off. We're under a tornado watch now.


----------



## SarahRides

I'm thinking of making a big batch of Sangria out of my botched batch of skeeter pee for a cookout this weekend! I added some fruit juice to it last night and it was great!


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> I think God is striking me down for this one. Severe thunderstorms all around and fire horns going off. We're under a tornado watch now.



Isn't that Toto in your avatar?


----------



## Wade E

Stay safe anyone in harms way!!!!


----------



## Sirs

well I probly was but seems I slide by went to doctor today and he said I probly had a mini stroke about 3 weeks ago, gonna do a crapload of tests but from all the signs seems thats what it was. Guess old saying is right God watches over goobs like me but I knew that already I've been to close way to many times.... and NO I don't normally holler hey watch this


----------



## jtstar

good luck on your test Sirs


----------



## Julie

Ah Eddie, thank goodness it was a mini! Good luck with your tests.


----------



## ffemt128

Sorry to hear that Eddie. Glad it wasn't more serious. Hope all you tests go well.


----------



## Flem

Hope everything works out well for you, Eddie. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Eddie best of luck to you. Keep us informed.


----------



## Runningwolf

Off to babysit to little girls next door. I can't believe my wife volunteered me. I even got more kool aid to add to my wine tonight. Oh Well!


----------



## docanddeb

I can't believe anyone would ALLOW you to babysit... you'll probably have Buford over to help!! Don't get the wine and kool aid mixed up for the kids!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> I can't believe anyone would ALLOW you to babysit... you'll probably have Buford over to help!! Don't get the wine and kool aid mixed up for the kids!!
> 
> Debbie



You don't seem to mind it so much when I baby you! I'll have to mix the wine and kool aid tomorrow.


----------



## Tom

Just got delevery of 4#'s of hops for under $50.00 delivered..

This Monday I plan on breaking in my new beer "Sculpture". 10 gallons of "something"'.


----------



## RedNeckWino

Emptied 2-6 gallon and 1-3 gallon carboys. Wondering what to ferment next? Might have 2-5 gallon empty soon if I find the time.

Been working 60 to 80 hours a week. The paychecks are nice but would like to see my family. God I really want back on the day shift.


----------



## Tom

Racked all the beer and some wine. see below''''


Aging / Fermenting

10 gal Smoked Chocolate Stout
10 gal St Paulie dark
10 gal Pilsner Urquell
6 gal Blueberry
4 gal Candy Cane Wine
6 gal fresh Fig
4 gal fresh Pineapple
6 gal Itailian Dolchetto 
6 gal Italian Sangiovese 
6 gal Italian Lambrusco 
6 gal Italian Amarone 
6 gal Italian Nebbiolo 
6 gal CA Red Zinfandel 
6 gal CA Mixed Black 
6 gal CA Sangiovese 
6 gal CA Cabernet Sauvignon 
18 gal Peach wine (fresh)
6 gal Chilean Carmenere (w/fresh grapes added to juice)
6 Gal Chilean Malbec
6 gal Chilean Cab/Merlot


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy racking fool, Batman! Way to go.


----------



## Tom

Moday I will be brewing beer again on my new sculpture.


----------



## SarahRides

NOT getting my bike inspected! (8 of them waiting and I don't have the patience to wait over an hour on a beautiful day). But seriously, bottling my first batch of ale! Then probably transferring my bulk aging Sauv Blanc out of the 5 gallon Poland Springs bottle and into an actual carboy......


----------



## Wade E

Fished the morning and caught 3 trout and then went to Home Depot and picked up lumber to to build a new deck for my parents that Ill be starting tomorrow.


----------



## Flem

Powerwashed my deck and patio furniture. Lots of fun.


----------



## jtstar

The wife and myself were outside most of the day mowing the yard then came in I opened a bottle of LaCrestcent wine very good started drinking while the wife made supper then I got my Blueberry out of the frig. and added conditioner to it will bottle in a week then added oak to my Elderberry wine


----------



## docanddeb

Got some free tomato plants from the neighbor and planted them. Did some weeding and transplanting to a new flower bed near the back door. Washed the car and transplanted broccoli and cabbage. It was a busy day!

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

been messing with wifes computer part of the day and did a good bit of loafing around other than that, sat and watched part of the nascar race


----------



## Tom

getting ready to run/start the local Memorial Day Parade. I been running this for close to 15 years


----------



## ffemt128

Did a test run of our Poker Run that is scheduled for July yesterday. Just about 100 miles. Today we have 2 Parades and tomorrow is our community Parade.


----------



## docanddeb

Headed to church this morning and then a local nursery for some pepper plants. Outside weeding all day, probably!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> getting ready to run/start the local Memorial Day Parade. I been running this for close to 15 years



Tom that is pretty cool. You're not the Guy with the big red nose clowning around are you? I can picture you on a float pulled by an old truck with your beer sculpture working!


----------



## docanddeb

Just checked weather... nasty storms around Omaha that could drift up our way. Might not be outside ALL day!!

Debbie


----------



## rodo

Just got done digging up some more lawn for flower beds. It's part of our mowing reduction scheem, someday no grass just flowers.


----------



## jtstar

I live about one hundred mile north of Omaha and we been having rain this morning off and on there won't be no working in the yard today we are forecast for some nasty ones for tonight and tomorrow night also




docanddeb said:


> Just checked weather... nasty storms around Omaha that could drift up our way. Might not be outside ALL day!!
> 
> Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

When we start complaining about a little rain keeping us inside... we try to remember the terrible storms of late and just be thankful we haven't lost everything!

Hope you don't get serious damage from the storms.

Debbie


----------



## winemaker_3352

Just destemmed 160#'s of strawberries last nite. Had my parents and my sister come over and help out. Good time!!


----------



## grapeman

I have been out spraying the vineyard this AM between rain systems. If I can keep the disease out this year it will be a miracle. About one half of the vineyard has standing water just oozing out of the ground after two to three months of record rainfall. Stormas are predicted again this afternoon and we are hovering right at 8 inches of rain for May after 8 inches in April.

It is time to go watch the tasting room now and cool off a bit.

Dan we had visitors up from PA yesterday. Very nice folks visiting their son locally.


----------



## docanddeb

Got my plants. Storms on the way, I'll wait until tomorrow to plant! It does look like our temps will be above normal now for a while, so maybe things can grow!

Debbie


----------



## xanxer82

Went to the local farm that has U Pick and got a peck of strawberries. Ended up making a bunch of preserves.
I plan on foraging for wild berries for wine again soon. Asked all my friends to save all of the "wineberries" that they can find in the freezer for me.
Also planed some more heirloom tomatoes that we found growing at the brother in law's house yesterday. I got to some of them before the kids trampled them all.


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> Dan we had visitors up from PA yesterday. Very nice folks visiting their son locally.



Rich sounds like your hands are going to be tied for a while now. What part of PA were they from? 

Today I got some plants for our Lily tubs, cut the grass and got the hell out of the heat. Go figure...now I'm going to start a fire in the fire pit to roast some hot dogs tonight.


----------



## docanddeb

Crazy is as crazy does....

I just put some chicken and potatoes on the grill and while that was started I made some potato salad and cole slaw for tomorrow night.

Some good eatin' in the neighborhood!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

I love bar b cue chicken! I also make a killer macaroni salad and now you're making me hungry for it.


----------



## docanddeb

Let me in on the macaroni salad secret!!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

Love the Macoroni salad, its got to have black olives in there though!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Love the Macoroni salad, its got to have black olives in there though!



Lmao you sound like my wife. Hey Wade still thinking about doing olives in the fall. Anything I should get in the mean time to be prepared?


----------



## grapeman

Dan they were from the other side of the state- Pittsburgh. They went to Lake George before coming to my place and were going to visit some more of the local wineries the next couple days. It was the first day of an ad running in the Adirondack/Lake Champlain travel guide. I put one in the menu section. That is how they heard about me.

Oh and we had a shrimp boil today. Delish! I was craving some nice shrimp and corn, baby potatoes etc.


----------



## docanddeb

I'll be right over!!

My chicken was pretty darn good!!

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

well I did the eggwhites on my elderberry today I know it's kinda like hurrying the wine along but I'm learning from mistakes I didn't know about till I got here. When I pressed the elders I pressed the living daylights out of them so saying they were abit tannin heavy is like saying lead is just a little heavy lol but hey I learn from my mistakes


----------



## ibglowin

Had to hook up the swamp cooler ASAP! Just about died yesterday. Summer is here for the moment and the temps have skyrocketed over the past 3 days to the point we need some cool air in the house. Evaporative cooling works better than refrigerated air in these parts at least until the monsoons kick in in July. The vines are loving the heat and are growing like weeds!


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> I love bar b cue chicken! I also make a killer macaroni salad and now you're making me hungry for it.



We'll be expecting that next Saturday. It had better be good.


----------



## rodo

A week ago today my wife noticed an article in the newspaper about a local winery (Flickerwood) that was going to have a 3 day "festival" this weekend with the mention of an amateur wine compitition for today. I thought about entering for a couple days and finally got some detailed info on Wednesday. Thought about what I would enter and decided on Diamond, Niagara, Apple, Moscato, Catawba, and White Zinfandel. I ended up getting 4 medals. In sweet white wines, the class they were all entered in,(with the exception of the Apple) the Diamond took first, the Niagara took second. The Diamond also took second in best of show. The label for the White Zinfandel took best label.


----------



## Flem

Congratulations!! That's wonderful. It kinda' makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> Dan they were from the other side of the state- Pittsburgh.
> Oh and we had a shrimp boil today. Delish! I was craving some nice shrimp and corn, baby potatoes etc.



The other side of the state is where I live, Pittsburgh is about 125 miles right down the road from me. 

OMG Rich I love shrimp. I did some on the grill last week for the first time this year and OHHHHHHHHH My!


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> We'll be expecting that next Saturday. It had better be good.



I just told my wife I an getting really hungry for this. I think you just may get some macaroni salad next week. No chicken though. We use to do a pig roast every couple of years and we became a slave to the food instead of talking to the company. Now we try to have food that requires no attention like meatballs or bar-b-cued ham or pulled beef. Help yourself stuff!


----------



## Runningwolf

rodo said:


> A week ago today my wife noticed an article in the newspaper about a local winery (Flickerwood) that was going to have a 3 day "festival" this weekend with the mention of an amateur wine compitition for today. I thought about entering for a couple days and finally got some detailed info on Wednesday. Thought about what I would enter and decided on Diamond, Niagara, Apple, Moscato, Catawba, and White Zinfandel. I ended up getting 4 medals. In sweet white wines, the class they were all entered in,(with the exception of the Apple) the Diamond took first, the Niagara took second. The Diamond also took second in best of show. The label for the White Zinfandel took best label.



OMG Rod that is so cool! My SIL lives by there and when we went to visit her last year we stopped at Flickerwood because we accidently ran into the place. It was so cool. They gave us a complete tour and I ended up getting 6 cases of ice wine bottles from them. Did you know they get most of their juice from Walkers? Congratulations!! We always told you your wine was awesome!


----------



## rodo

Thanks Guys next year perhaps a (Western PA Winemakingtalk assult on this competition) I know Julie has also visited them.


----------



## jtstar

Thats great Rod keep up the great work


----------



## Runningwolf

rodo said:


> Thanks Guys next year perhaps a (Western PA Winemakingtalk assult on this competition) I know Julie has also visited them.



I agree Rod. Had i known about it I would have figured out a way to join. You know Daisy keeps talking about one down her way I think we should tackle. Actually I think Julie and I both are interested in it and it'll be a lot closer to you I think.

Tasting in the Wilds


----------



## sly22guy

Gearing up to do some fishing & crabbing down @ the Chesapeake Bay tomorrow morning!


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready for the Crafton-Ingram Memorial Day parade then off for a bike ride then home for some grilling.


----------



## Tom

In a couple of hours I will be christening my new brew sculpture. Will be making 10gal A/G of my version of Yuengling.


----------



## docanddeb

Congrats on the wine competition!! What an honor!

We are going to take all the runner rugs out on the driveway and shampoo them today. The hot sun will dry them in no time! Going to shampoo the inside of the car too. Once you drag the shampooer out of the basement, might as well do it all!

On elderberries.... 3-4 days on the berries is enough. Get them out at that point and your tannins will be in better balance. It's one of those "live and learn" things... ask me how I know..........

We use the steam juicer on them now and it really works the best!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Finally put down the last bit of mulch and planted my back currents. Picnic tonight.


----------



## ibglowin

Wind is howling 40mph outside....... Temps are expected to be 15 degrees cooler today...... Have some trumpet vines to plant but can't stand the freaking wind. 

Perhaps some work in the winery!


----------



## Runningwolf

Trumpet vines are funny. When I planted mine they took forever to get started, even lost a few. Now I keep cutting them way back and orphans keep popping up all over. Mike I put a 10' metel pole in the ground about 3' and then wrapped the exposed pole with a chain link fence. This gave the vine something to grab on to and now they look like a tree and the vines hide the pole and chain links.


----------



## docanddeb

At my last house I had trumpet vines too... same thing... took a while to catch hold... then I couldn't give the suckers away fast enough!!

VERY hot and humid here today. 82 already. We had a high of 50 the other day... the body can't take this change... or I'm gettin' old...

Don't say a word!

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

Gonna make a rhubarb custard pie now. Just the thing... to heat up the house. We left the house closed up this morning. It was a good thing too!!

Debbie


----------



## roblloyd

Having about 30 people and kids over. Currently smoking lots of ribs and now starting to make potato (and sweet potato) chips.
Weather things says 85% humidity. Yuck....
Also putting out rum punch and a few 1.5l bottles of SP.


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> ... the body can't take this change... or I'm gettin' old...
> 
> Debbie





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJ5DjJFCEXI[/ame]


----------



## Mike93YJ

Got up and mowed the yard. Starting 2 batches of peach wine from dried fruit while enjoying some pee.


----------



## docanddeb

The first pee of the day.... ahhhh so satisfying!!

Debbie


----------



## Julie

got back from camp a little while ago, great weekend and the kegged sp was a huge hit.


----------



## Tom

Finished my 10 gallon batch A/G on my new system.


----------



## Wade E

Took down and rebuilt my parents deck all today and took a shower and Im wiped out. I also got a decent sunburn from fishing the last 2 days and then being outside all of today.


----------



## jtstar

we had 40 mph wind today but I went out and sharpen the mower blade on the rider for the wife then remove a 4 hp motor off my walk behind mower and installed a 6 hp motor on it then mowed the hillside below my house by the time that was all done it was time for a shower and a bottle of wine


----------



## SarahRides

Spent the day bottling ale, then moving the rest of my wine making stuff to the basement, now that it's clean! I was going to do some sewing, but the couch was too comfy!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> got back from camp a little while ago, great weekend and the kegged sp was a huge hit.



Julie I have no doubt this is going to be the next biggest hit. I caught my wife pouring a pitcher for friends and it wasn't suppose to be touched until Saturday. Good thing I have more to replenish it with. I am thinking this will be the only way to do Skeeter Pee.


----------



## ffemt128

Son is home on leave from MCAS, I took the day off work so we are going to go on about a 6 hour ride. Not sure whether we are heading north or south yet.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Julie I have no doubt this is going to be the next biggest hit. I caught my wife pouring a pitcher for friends and it wasn't suppose to be touched until Saturday. Good thing I have more to replenish it with. I am thinking this will be the only way to do Skeeter Pee.



You guys have seriously peaked my interest.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Julie I have no doubt this is going to be the next biggest hit. I caught my wife pouring a pitcher for friends and it wasn't suppose to be touched until Saturday. Good thing I have more to replenish it with. I am thinking this will be the only way to do Skeeter Pee.



yea, i'm a thinkin your right! We have about a 1/3 of a keg left, hopefully it will still be here in July but I'm not promising anything.



ffemt128 said:


> You guys have seriously peaked my interest.



LOL, do it! You know you are anyway. It is really good.


----------



## SarahRides

Back to work today......boooo!


----------



## Flem

Repairing my riding mower------again!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> yea, i'm a thinkin your right! We have about a 1/3 of a keg left, hopefully it will still be here in July but I'm not promising anything.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, do it! You know you are anyway. It is really good.



I am running down to get either another cranberry/malbec or Blackberry Merlot so it'll be ready when this one is gone (I dont think it will make it past the weekend). Blackberry is going to be my first choice if he has any in stock.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> I am running down to get either another cranberry/malbec or Blackberry Merlot so it'll be ready when this one is gone (I dont think it will make it past the weekend). Blackberry is going to be my first choice if he has any in stock.



Where ya heading to pick it up? Waiting for my son ot wake up so we can go riding.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Where ya heading to pick it up? Waiting for my son ot wake up so we can go riding.



Probably to Bella's

Dan,

You need to try kegging a raspberry as well.


----------



## jtstar

Flem said:


> Repairing my riding mower------again!!!



What kind of rider is it ? I have a Cub Cadet that I would love to blow up


----------



## Runningwolf

I went to Windy Hill in Meadville. Best little wine supply store in nw PA. I ended up getting an Island Mist Blackberry Cab.


----------



## ffemt128

Well, I ended up doing close to 100 mile ride. I started at 9:30 and just got home a few minutes ago. I stopped by a small winery in Bavington called Raccoon Creek Winery. It is part of a nursery on Old Steubenville Pike. I sampled 3-4 different wines. All decent at best. They make all thier wine in the second floor of the building and didn't appear to have a large stock on the floor but they did have about 12 different varieties available. When I go out the next time I'll talk more to the owner. I think it was his daughter who waited on me. I bought a bottle of their raspberry wine. I'll give it a try later. I didn't look at the bottle until after I got home. It is a 2009 wine and looking at the bottle it has dropped some sediment at this point. Doesn't look as though this was filtered at all. I'll post a final report later. I cannot find anything other than a facebook page for the winery. 

Anyway, while out and about in my travels I stopped by the elderberry bushes I found last year. They are starting to get buds already and have significantly increased in size. I have a good feeling about the berry crop for this year. I think I may have found a few more bushes as well in close proximity to my home.

I'll go pick up Andrea in an hour and a half from daycare and then hang out in her pool with her til my wife comes home.


----------



## ibglowin

I take it you meant motorcycle and not bicycle!


----------



## ibglowin

Double boo!



SarahRides said:


> Back to work today......boooo!


----------



## ffemt128

ibglowin said:


> I take it you meant motorcycle and not bicycle!



Definately a motorcycle.


----------



## ffemt128

Well, we opened the Poppa's Red Raspberry. As I previously stated, there was noticible sediment in the bottle. Upon opening, loud pop! Poured wine into glass, foamed up like soda pop. Definately needed degassed more. Wine lable states 15% abv, way to high for a blush raspberry. My elderberry Blueberry was about 14% and that was borderline strong. Raspberry wine was finished dry with little body and little flavor IMHO. The others I sampled there there were also about the same. I'll have to go back and try others when I'm not parched from riding to see if there is any difference in my opinion of the winery and their wines. I hope that wasn't too harh of a review.


I definately feel that any of the wine makers whose wine I have tasted from the forum could produce a wine worthy of selling in any small winery or that of a small commercial winery. I have learned alot from those on the forum and also from getting feedback of my wine from the members here. IMO I would put Dan's, Steve's, or Julie's wine against any commerically available wine out there knowing that it would come out the winner.


----------



## Julie

Pool's open!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 76 degrees aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah and a glass of chilled Niagara, what a way to end a long weekend!


----------



## Wade E

That sounds good Jules!!!!! Was rather warm the last few days here. Juyst finished packing up all the shirts and should have them in the mail tomorrow after work. Its just a little thanks for you mods out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Pool's open!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 76 degrees aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah and a glass of chilled Niagara, what a way to end a long weekend!



Went in Andrea's pool after daycare with a glass of pee. I'm definately ready for a nap after being out in the heat all day.


----------



## Wade E

So you pee'd in the pool huh!!!!


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> That sounds good Jules!!!!! Was rather warm the last few days here. Juyst finished packing up all the shirts and should have them in the mail tomorrow after work. Its just a little thanks for you mods out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



OH come on over Wade unlike Doug we drink our pee.  .


----------



## Wade E

One of these days Jules Ill make it up your way to meet with ya'll at one of your parties!!


----------



## Redtrk

I just finished bottling the beer I made last week. It was my first batch and very easy to make. We made another on Sat which is a Kölsch. Can't wait to try it when it's ready.


----------



## Wade E

Yep, youll be hooked on making beer also and the rewards come much faster.


----------



## xanxer82

Congrats on the medals Rod.
Yesterday me and Kat met with Pastor Bill to get him to perform the wedding ceremony. Lots of prep for the wedding. October 8 is getting close.


----------



## Flem

Going to Dan and Sue's (Runningwolf) wine party this afternoon.


----------



## ffemt128

Was planning on heading tro Edinboro on the bike for a get together, however family obligations halted that plan. So instead, I'll be getting my garden planted today and making a trip to the brew store for some supplies. Cab Sav and Chianti. Not much else I need there at this time.


----------



## docanddeb

<--------- I think he forgot to invite someone!!!


Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

I think you need to look coser at the posts, as I posted an open invitation.


----------



## jtstar

docanddeb said:


> <--------- I think he forgot to invite someone!!!
> 
> 
> Debbie



Hey Debbie maybe you should go pick up Buford and crash the party


----------



## ibglowin

Pics for those of us unable to attend or........

Well you know the rules! 



Flem said:


> Going to Dan and Sue's (Runningwolf) wine party this afternoon.


----------



## closetwine

Yall have fun today and be safe! I think I'm gonna clean house, fun, fun, fun.....


----------



## docanddeb

Yeah...

Buford said he wasn't invited either...

we're gonna head to the lake. Maybe he likes to fish. I'll teach him to doggy paddle!!

Debbie


----------



## closetwine

Keep him away from those bikini's... He untied my shoes, I'm pretty sure he can get those strings!


----------



## Wade E

Awesome day fishing here although the two huge ones got off due to having light line on which I just changed!!!! I was keeping light line on to catch more trout but now Ive found a place that has huge trout and I lost 2 appr. 24"ers today. Both I had right to land and then the line snapped trying to land them and man was I pissed!!!!!! Did manage to bring home 4 16"-18"ers though. My son hooked on to a 20" sucker and brought him right to land before he fell off but he was smiling ear to ear reeling that thing in!!!


----------



## jtstar

Had to run into Sioux City Iowa today for parts for my lawn mower and line trimmer so we drove around to see how much flooding was going on from the Missouri River it is just starting and is expected to get much worst and they look for the flooding to last around here for two months


----------



## Tom

Brewed another 10 gallon A/G batch of BEER.


----------



## Flem

Just got back from Runningwolf's wine party. Met a lot of nice friends and relatives and a couple of forum members I had not met (Rodo and KevininPa). Had the opportunity to sample a few of their wines--very good.
I'm sure Dan will post up a pic or two when he gets a minute.


----------



## Tom

You know the drill..

NO PIX = NEVER happened.


----------



## jtstar

did you see Buford and Debbie there


----------



## closetwine

Tom said:


> You know the drill..
> 
> NO PIX = NEVER happened.



Shoot, when they have pics, THEY swear it never happened! LOL!


----------



## Flem

Tom said:


> You know the drill..
> 
> NO PIX = NEVER happened.



Patience, Tom, patience. You know Dan will come through with pics.


----------



## Flem

jtstar said:


> did you see Buford and Debbie there



Nope---they were tied up (literally) in the Chat room.


----------



## Sirs

Flem said:


> Nope---they were tied up (literally) in the Chat room.



now your talking now that can be fun .... oh wait nevermind I didn't say that


----------



## docanddeb

Sirs....

I saw you peeking in the window!! Next time, come on in!! The more the merrier!!

Debbie


----------



## roblloyd

Got back from doing a Spartan race in NY. 3 Miles of up and down a ski slope with lots of obstacles. 400' Up hill mud crawl under barbed wire, walls to climb, fires to jump... Lots of other cool stuff. Knees are torn up and elbows are a bit rashed up too.
Www.spartanrace.com
I think I to finished 38th out of 218. 

Tonight a date with my wife to dinner and Pirates movie.


----------



## docanddeb

Are you gonna stay awake for the whole movie with a day like that?

WOW... impressive!! Way to go!!

Debbie


----------



## closetwine

roblloyd said:


> Got back from doing a Spartan race in NY. 3 Miles of up and down a ski slope with lots of obstacles. 400' Up hill mud crawl under barbed wire, walls to climb, fires to jump... Lots of other cool stuff. Knees are torn up and elbows are a bit rashed up too.
> Www.spartanrace.com
> I think I to finished 38th out of 218.
> 
> Tonight a date with my wife to dinner and Pirates movie.



Sounds like you did good! I don't know if I'd call it cool, but defin. interesting LOL! 

I'm neck deep in homework and trying to get the kids packed for weeklong Youth Camp. So it sounds like a good time for a nap right?


----------



## Runningwolf

roblloyd said:


> Got back from doing a Spartan race in NY. 3 Miles of up and down a ski slope with lots of obstacles. 400' Up hill mud crawl under barbed wire, walls to climb, fires to jump... Lots of other cool stuff. Knees are torn up and elbows are a bit rashed up too.
> Www.spartanrace.com
> I think I to finished 38th out of 218.
> 
> Tonight a date with my wife to dinner and Pirates movie.



Holy smokes Rob, that is just plain wild as* crazy! I would have started in it but about 100' up the hill, I would be hearing "CLEAR" with a defibrillator on my chest! 

We had a Triathalon in town here before my wine party that I did. Yep, I did stear clear of it and stayed out of their way.


----------



## SarahRides

Working..........booooo! If I can stay awake, I'll be racking/pumping my cranberry into a carboy, starting a high octane blueberry (per my husbands request ), then who knows.


----------



## Wade E

Went fishing again and took my daughter even though she really wasnt interested until she cast out and within seconds csaught a 19" Rainbow!!!! A few minutes later she caught a 16" Brown and then a 20" sucker but she thought she got snagged on that one and handed the reel to me to break it free. I grabbed it and started reeling it in and laughed and said your not snagged you just have a huge fish and handed it back and when she brought it in near shore it went nuts and splashed the hell out of us and she was laughing so hard at that she almost dropped the pole in!!


----------



## docanddeb

And great memories were made!! Sounds like fun!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool Wade but we need pictures to go with the stories! How old are your children now?


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> Went fishing again and took my daughter even though she really wasnt interested until she cast out and within seconds csaught a 19" Rainbow!!!! A few minutes later she caught a 16" Brown and then a 20" sucker but she thought she got snagged on that one and handed the reel to me to break it free. I grabbed it and started reeling it in and laughed and said your not snagged you just have a huge fish and handed it back and when she brought it in near shore it went nuts and splashed the hell out of us and she was laughing so hard at that she almost dropped the pole in!!



A GREAT family day !


----------



## SarahRides

Funny, I was driving by the local reservoir today and remembering when I used to go fishing up in Maine with my Dad in the canoe! Such good memories! I agree, take pictures of everything, she will love it later when she's grown up!


----------



## Tom

Sarah,

U sure you were FISHING? 

I remember doing something else when I went "parking" at the reservoir.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Sarah,
> 
> U sure you were FISHING?
> 
> I remember doing something else when I went "parking" at the reservoir.



Easy there cowboy, she said she was with her dad!


----------



## SarahRides

I didn't even say anything about parking!


----------



## Tom

I guess I remember the reservoir.....


----------



## Redtrk

Going to bed is what i'm doing. 760 miles of motorcycling this weekend and only one vineyard stop. We visited the Wingate Vineyard in Smicksburg, PA for samples and brought home a case of mixed flavors. http://windgatevineyards.com


----------



## Wade E

Ok, I got the card reader to work for about a minute, just long eneough to get 2 pics and one of them didnt come out well but here is the 3 1/2 lb sucker that my daughter caught and I have a freezer and fridge full of trout if you need pics of that plus I gave my neighbor 2 nice fish that my daughter caught today. Ill be throwing them back for awhile now but ill get some pics of the kids holding them first. My daughter is 12 and my son is 6.


----------



## roblloyd

Nice fish wade! Sounds like everyone had some fun this weekend. I like snow but spring is so much better.

Movie was tough to stay awake but we went to a local place to eat. Great food on the river outside. We had a bottle of wine BYOB. Not sure that was a good combo before the movie. 

Knees aren't as swollen this morning.


----------



## docanddeb

I bet you felt it even more the second day!! Anti-inflammatories and rest... some ice wouldn't hurt now and then either.

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

I agree, the day after the day after is always the worst!!!!


----------



## roblloyd

Completely true! Knees are better but I feel like I have whiplash.

I got the final results 38 out of 218. Best time was 59 min. Worst was 2 1/2 hrs. 1:22 For my time. I know I could have easily shaved off 5 min if I passed more people instead of letting them block me. I got stuck behind a couple girls carrying a tore through the woods and rocks. I just wanted to finish.


----------



## Runningwolf

Regardless of why you did it or when you finished, you've got my respect for even entering. Was this a benefit? You need to change your user name to Spartan.


----------



## roblloyd

Runningwolf said:


> Regardless of why you did it or when you finished, you've got my respect for even entering. Was this a benefit?



The organization is making money but they donate some to Homes for the Troops. Their goal is $400k for the year.

I did it for fun and a guys weekend. There were 10 of us entered but 3-4 good friends that helped each other with way to gos and come on move it.

My goal was to finish it not to beat others. If I do it again I will approach it more of a real race. Wasn't even sure what to expect. I do know I need to get my endurance up. 

Great weekend, awesome weather and we all have some battle scars. Well at least scabs. My kids said my knees look gross!
I'll post pictures when they come out if anyone is interested.


----------



## Runningwolf

we want pictures!!!


----------



## roblloyd

That guy there is the current undefeated champ. I think if he wins about 15 more races he wins $100k. Other than that no prizes.
He did the race in 39 minutes! Not sure how but he must be able to blast up hills.


----------



## ffemt128

Just got home from borough council meeting about 15 minutes ago. Having a slightly chilled glass of Elderberry Blueberry, wow has this gotten good. Glad I still have a case hiding in the basement.


----------



## Wade E

Just got home from some ocean fishing for stripers and didnt get a hit!!!  Yesterday I was missing because a few people said I sent spam and viruses but I ran 3 full scans through Norton, Kaspersky, and Microsoft Essentials and couldnt find anything. Im at a loss of what could have happened here but none of these programs detected anything at all! If anyone receives a email from me with a link *do not click on it* please as I never do that anyway!! I truly hope its not coming from my computer, I havent a clue as to where it could have came from if it is through my computer as Im very very cautious now a days as to opening anything even from friends!!!!


----------



## docanddeb

The spammers are getting smarter and smarter... aggravating!!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

Why dont they get a real job and a real dang life!!!!!!! Imagine what they could do if they worked for us instead of against us! Why dont they screw the government and leave us little guys alone!


----------



## docanddeb

Let it all out... don't be afraid... we understand!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

BWAAAAHAAAHAAAA Good one Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

Let him get it all out.... I can see the anger and hurt in his typing.... he needs us to be there... listening, nodding occasionally.... you know!!

Debbie


----------



## gird123

No wine making for me the last few days. Re-roofed the house. It was old shake with 1 by 6 skip sheeting. Now nice new comp.

Nate


----------



## Sirs

Wade you need to go in and change your passwords to your email accounts as thats whats been hacked probly nothing more change the passwords to somethnig hard and save it somewhere where you can access it easily, you can change them about every 3 days for a bit then you should be ok.


----------



## ffemt128

Home with Andrea watching I-Carly and having a glass of muscadine wine. Oh so good...


----------



## Wade E

Did just what you said Sirs so hopefully that was it but it amazes me as I have 2 internet securities running and 2 firewalls plus I run Spybot also.


----------



## ibglowin

Hmmmmm....... 

I run naked, no firewalls, no spybots, no internet securities whatever the heck that is......


----------



## Runningwolf

Careful there Mike, Mac Attacks will happen when you least expect it.


----------



## Wade E

Maybe, but I can see pics on the forums!!!! LOL, wish I could afford a Mac Mike, its way out of my price range though. Maybe when Walmart starts carrying them!


----------



## ibglowin

Big Mac attacks eh......


----------



## ibglowin

Tell me your not a "People of Walmart"......


----------



## Wade E

Mike, she needs lovin too! LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Thats a lot of cottage cheese!


----------



## ibglowin

Be our guest, be our guest........ :>


Wade E said:


> Mike, she needs lovin too! LOL


----------



## Sirs

Wade E said:


> Did just what you said Sirs so hopefully that was it but it amazes me as I have 2 internet securities running and 2 firewalls plus I run Spybot also.



yes you have all that but it doesn't do nothnig to your email itself it just checkes your emails not your email account because it is onlnie there's not alot anyone can do with code all you have to do is open an email from someone who's email account is hacked then they have a door to go into your email account. Most of the time all that is done to your acccount is it's used to send spam out. Most hackers won't get into your personal stuff cause lets face it most people now days don't have enough in any of their accounts to really warrant a full blown attack.The real hackers get into big business accounts or banks where they can transfer a lot of money.


----------



## Sirs

also alot fo times when people have more than one type of security it kinda messes up and misses alot cuase it is trying not to stop the other so they go back and forth like 2 kids so to speak. you get it, no you get it no you get it back and forth and it's missed


----------



## jtstar

Sirs your not a hacker are you ? you sure know a lot about hacking or has it happen to you also


----------



## docanddeb

Takes one to know one??

Debbie


----------



## grapeman

Sirs said:


> yes you have all that but it doesn't do nothnig to your email itself it just checkes your emails not your email account because it is onlnie there's not alot anyone can do with code all you have to do is open an email from someone who's email account is hacked then they have a door to go into your email account. Most of the time all that is done to your acccount is it's used to send spam out. Most hackers won't get into your personal stuff cause lets face it most people now days don't have enough in any of their accounts to really warrant a full blown attack.The real hackers get into big business accounts or banks where they can transfer a lot of money.


 
That's what I was trying to tell you Wade a couple days ago- it gets into the e-mail account and your software doesn't pick it up. Only way I could get rid of one that was using my e-mail to send spam was to delete thee-mail account. It's a good thing it was a seldom used account.


----------



## Wade E

OK, I didnt gt what you were saying the other day Rich. I dont run more then one security at one time, I run Kaspersky Suite but I borrowed my brothers Norton disc as he only has 1 computer and it works for 3 so I keep the install file in there and only set up and run it when something like this happens and Micro. Essentials is a free download so install it check as a back up and delete when done from a disc.


----------



## jtstar

docanddeb said:


> Takes one to know one??
> 
> Debbie



Sorry Debbie but I could only wish I was that talented I do more damage to a computer then good just ask my son in law he will vouch for me now thats a another story


----------



## Wade E

I hear you there JT!!!!! I wish I was smarter to keep my system safer.


----------



## Redtrk

Trying to decide if I should brew today or not.


----------



## Flem

Redtrk said:


> Trying to decide if I should brew today or not.



Rick, I think it's a better day to drink a brew than to actually brew.


----------



## docanddeb

There is a BAD day to brew? WOW... new concept.

Today I'm going to rack off my berry blend and bottle 2 other wines. I don't have as many aging in the basement these days. I need to slow down the process as I only have so much space to store bottles and no one to help drink them.

Party at my house!!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

docanddeb said:


> There is a BAD day to brew? WOW... new concept.
> 
> Today I'm going to rack off my berry blend and bottle 2 other wines. I don't have as many aging in the basement these days. I need to slow down the process as I only have so much space to store bottles and no one to help drink them.
> 
> Party at my house!!
> 
> Debbie



Thats exactly my problem also here. My racks are 95% full and I have that unfull spot already set with a batch I just need to label and capsule to fill. I could probably fill the racks 1/2 way again after that as I have about 60 gallons of all different wine long aging on my wine counter also!


----------



## sly22guy

Yeah i have 36 gallons "Bulk Aging" (ie been to busy or lack of motivation to bottle) I think i might be getting lazy as just haven't found the time to bottle, i still have a batch bottled that i haven't put labels on yet cause i ran out of ink for the printer. got the new ink bout a month ago. *Not sure what my problem is, oh yeah its the 1 month old little girl!!!*


----------



## docanddeb

I have no young children as excuses... my baby just turned 21!!

Maybe because I have so much in the basement and I've done all the "new" stuff I have access to... I find my desire to start more, waning!


I just don't feel that urge to start something, or if I do... I don't have the desire to finish it!!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

Hear ya there Girl. I just came back from pier fishing and ha to leave just as the fish were starting to hit but it was really windy and really strted raining pretty heavy to the point even my rain jacket and pants werent cuttingm it, it was also getting muh colder and I wasnt prepared for that. When I made it to my car from where I was fishing my hands were actually numb. Considering I was sweating to death at work yesterday I would have never thought Id be cold today with a sweatshirt, T shirt and a rain jacket on!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## docanddeb

You're getting OUR weather now. We had a high of 95 on Tues and Fri it was a high of 58!! I had the heat on going to work at 6:30am!!

This isn't going to be a good summer! It's been raining now for several days, off and on. Garden is too wet to get into! Weeds will be a mile high!

I was out trimming up iris and lilac bushes tonight. Good weather for THAT! I hope to get some more done tomorrow!

Debbie


----------



## Redtrk

Flem said:


> Rick, I think it's a better day to drink a brew than to actually brew.





docanddeb said:


> There is a BAD day to brew? WOW... new concept.
> 
> Today I'm going to rack off my berry blend and bottle 2 other wines. I don't have as many aging in the basement these days. I need to slow down the process as I only have so much space to store bottles and no one to help drink them.
> 
> Party at my house!!
> 
> Debbie




I brewed and drank to celebrate the brew.


----------



## ffemt128

Well after a very busy day setting up booths for the community fair, helping my sister set up for my nieces graduation party and attendign the graduation party. I get to go back up and get the tables and chairs I borrowed from the fired department. It was a fun day yesterday and it will be a long time before another family graduation party.


----------



## Tom

Will be heading out to my monthly Wine Club Meeting.


----------



## Julie

Making pizza's on the grill today,  and muscadine wine to drink with it!


----------



## docanddeb

YUM!!!

Going to haul a bunch of stuff to church for the rummage sale next month. We really put a dent in the basement storage!! Some really good stuff that we just aren't using anymore!!

Debbie


----------



## ibglowin

Going to try my hand at slow cooking "Cabernet Sauvignon Braised Short Ribs" in the Dutch Oven.


----------



## ibglowin

Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaa! 



ffemt128 said:


> the fired department.


----------



## docanddeb

Sounds good!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Making pizza's on the grill today,  and muscadine wine to drink with it!



Julie I would like to hear more about pizza on the grill. I never heard of doing this but you got my interest peaked AGAIN!!!


Originally Posted by ffemt128 
the fired department. 


ibglowin said:


> Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaa!



As I posted earlier we're here to help but have a lot of fun even at someone elses expense. And it's not Wade this time!


----------



## ffemt128

The pizza on the grill intrigued me also. I've never seen or heard of it being done before. Would probably be pretty good with some wood chips smoking in the grill as well.

I'm working on laundry and back sweetening my 3rd batch of skeeter pee. I think the sweetness is good although I may add a cup of Lemon to adjust flavor before I add sparkoloid. Hoping this will be ready around the 4th of July. Maybe, may not be, either way, I'll be bringing a bottle to Julie and Mike's get together.


----------



## docanddeb

Pizza or flatbread on the grill is great!! Google it. Probably FoodNetwork has a good explaination. I've seen people camping that even do the frozen pizzas with great results.

Debbie


----------



## ibglowin

Oooohhh. I have a round Webber charcoal grill....... Perfect size and shape!


----------



## ffemt128

I've done pizza on top of a kerosene heater as a last resort. I may have to pull out the margarita pizza I have in the freezer and give this a try.


----------



## Julie

I have two cast iron pizza pans, I just use the grill as an oven.

Here are some pics, first pic shows a white pizza (olive oil, italian seasong, sun dried tomatos, banana peppers, red peppers, onions and goat cheese), a red pepper, onion, hambuger & pepperoni pizza, a mushroom, hamburger & pepperoni pizza, a meat lover's (va baked ham, italian sausage, pepperoni) and a buffalo chicken & bacon pizza.

Second pic just shows in in reverse. Pretty much nothing left, also gone 3 bottles of Noble, 1 bottle of Blueberry/Pomegrante and several glasses of kegged Skeeter Pee.


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG Julie i am SOOO hungry now after seeing that. I can't believe you and Mike can eat and drink all that but if I was closer I'd be right over. Now where do I find a cast iron pizza pan? Did you make your shells or buy them already made.


----------



## Tom

LOOKS good U make the dough as well...


----------



## Tom

Here is my BBQ area.My son and friend moved all the slate to make it. Thw slate is old curbing 6" thick by 27" wide by 50-60" long. Each is between 400-600#'s


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom I like your style, propane, charcoal and a smoker. If we were down south in a warmer climate I'm sure there would be a refrigerator and outdoor sink also.


----------



## Runningwolf

I couldn't imagine moving that slate. They would have made awesome steps somewhere.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Tom I like your style, propane, charcoal and a smoker. If we were down south in a warmer climate I'm sure there would be a refrigerator and outdoor sink also.



That is just outside my kitchen so its close.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> I couldn't imagine moving that slate. They would have made awesome steps somewhere.



We got curbing and sidewalks last yr and this was the curbing from the road. You cant get this anymore. Its worth alot of $$$


----------



## Flem

Julie. They look sooooo good. How to the tops get cooked? Do you keep the lid down?


----------



## Wade E

Looks great Tom but just thinking about that slate gives me back pain!!! Tom, I guess all you need there is a George Foreman grill as you have everything else covered!!! LOL


----------



## Tom

Wade E said:


> Looks great Tom but just thinking about that slate gives me back pain!!! Tom, I guess all you need there is a George Foreman grill as you have everything else covered!!! LOL



I did NOTHING the "boys" did it. Son and friend are 28.

I have a bad back and shoulders (rotato cuffr)


----------



## Flem

Tom, are you sure those aren't some of the statues from Easter Island buried face down? They are huge!!


----------



## Flem

Tom said:


> I did NOTHING the "boys" did it. Son and friend are 28.
> 
> I have a bad back and shoulders (rotato cuffr)



Just had mine repaired. Almost good as new.


----------



## Tom

Flem said:


> Tom, are you sure those aren't some of the statues from Easter Island buried face down? They are huge!!



And they were FREE! Except the big ruts the backhoe made


----------



## Julie

Yes make my own dough and we had friends over. Cook with the lid down, roughly 400 degrees.

I love those cast iron pizza pans, they are heavy but oh do they cook nice in. Check out Lakeside Collections.


----------



## ibglowin

Amazon has a mess of cast iron pizza pans as well as a bunch of pizza stones for the grill.

Take a look at this one. Looks like it would be perfect for my 22" Webber charcoal grill. I use pecan on top of a charcoal base for the ultimate in smoke flavor.


----------



## ibglowin

Tom how do you like your propane "smoker"? Can it cook "low and slow"? Do you need a special expensive make of wood chip?


----------



## Tom

love it cause its BIG
Has 4 shelves that is bigger than a cookie sheet. I cooked 3 "boston butts" on one shelf for 18 hours.
I use any kind wood chips or chunks.

Yes Low and Slow cooks best


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds like it would be a nice Fathers Day present!


----------



## Flem

Do you want me to forward your post to your wife? LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Ha! I'll just point to it and say look at that smoker is that the coolest thing or what!


----------



## Flem

Packing up the 5'er for a weekend trip to East Harbor State Park. It's an Ohio park that is on Lake Erie. We'll take a ferry and do a day trip to one of the small islands (Put-In-Bay). There's also a small winery there.


----------



## ibglowin

Running free SO2 test on my CC Showcase Chardonnay in preparation for bottling this weekend. Not very exciting but needs to be done.


----------



## Wade E

Dropped a line in the sound for awhile but wasnt really good timing wi9th the tide just coming in but ts better then sitting at home.


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> Packing up the 5'er for a weekend trip to East Harbor State Park. It's an Ohio park that is on Lake Erie. We'll take a ferry and do a day trip to one of the small islands (Put-In-Bay). There's also a small winery there.



Mike, have a nice weekend, I hope the weather holds out for you.


----------



## Flem

Thanks, Dan. Looks a little iffy, but we should get a couple of good days out of it.


----------



## Wade E

Also just prchased a new bait runner reel for the surf.


----------



## Flem

Wade, you are really "hooked" on this fishing hobby.


----------



## Wade E

Yep, 3 salt water poles and 2 fresh water poles. Each set up for something different though except the salt water baitcaster. That one I just really dont like much but will use it as a second pole when I take someone else fishing and let them use the standard spinning reel which most of the time will be set up for snagging Bunker. And yes Im pretty hooked on fishing right now. Its my big get away from work and working on or around the house.


----------



## Flem

Good for you, buddy! Everybody needs some kind of therapy.


----------



## sly22guy

I wish Pa would get on board with the sport fishing license deal. Md & Del. both have it i pay md 50.00 per year and anyone on board my boat can fish. Half of my problem is getting someone to go with me to fish and most don't want to waste the money to buy a license that they will only use once or so. At least the Chesapeake Bay is only bout 45 min from my house!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Today is Itsuko's & my 43rd anniversary. We are going to Shea's Theater tonight to see Jerry Seinfeld. Last night we were just loafing around watching TV and I remembered that it was our anniversary today and Itsuko asked if I got her a card because she didn't get one. I said no, we're good. I just dug a card out and and put it on her chair in the living room. I win.


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats. Thats a pretty big number!


----------



## Runningwolf

Larryh86GT said:


> Today is Itsuko's & my 43rd anniversary. We are going to Shea's Theater tonight to see Jerry Seinfeld. Last night we were just loafing around watching TV and I remembered that it was our anniversary today and Itsuko asked if I got her a card because she didn't get one. I said no, we're good. I just dug a card out and and put it on her chair in the living room. I win.



Congratulations. You're a sneaky dog


----------



## PCharles

*Today's Going On*

Hey fellow wine makers,

Today is my son's 23rd birthday. We are getting ready to head out to the Japanese steak house for lunch! 

In the wine arena I have a RJS Italian Valpolicella Ripassa in the fermenter, 6 gallon of strawberry wine in secondary along with a gallon of sweet cherry to top off with. After I get the Valpolicella out of the fermenter I plan to start some blueberry wine followed by an RJS Sherry kit I picked up for 1/2 price. 

I work second shift at an area hospital... I'm so glad it is Friday. This weekend a area greenhouse is having a close out sale. They've put back a bunch of blackeyed susans for me. 

If you are on facebook, look me up. I have loads of garden photos and photos of Western NC. I'd love to see you there.

Happy fermenting ladies and gents.


Paul Braynard
Morganton NC


----------



## djrockinsteve

Well I may need a place to sleep tonight. My wife hates birds! I've mentioned a few times bout getting a hummingbird feeder. NO! Their birds too.

While at Lowes today it drew me to it. A real nice and not corny hummingbird feeder. Bought it and the nectar. It's hanging on my one apple tree out back.

She didn't see it at lunch but I know it will catch her eye too tonight. My only thought was I may be so distraunt that I may not be able to make any more cran-lime skeeter pee.

Move over Buford, Top dog's movin' in.


----------



## Julie

djrockinsteve said:


> Well I may need a place to sleep tonight. My wife hates birds! I've mentioned a few times bout getting a hummingbird feeder. NO! Their birds too.
> 
> While at Lowes today it drew me to it. A real nice and not corny hummingbird feeder. Bought it and the nectar. It's hanging on my one apple tree out back.
> 
> She didn't see it at lunch but I know it will catch her eye too tonight. My only thought was I may be so distraunt that I may not be able to make any more cran-lime skeeter pee.
> 
> Move over Buford, Top dog's movin' in.



Steve, for crying out loud, do the math, you like to make wine, Marilyn likes to drink wine, therefore as long as you make what she likes you can continue making wine. If you stop making what shel likes, you will not be allowed to make wine. Are you getting any of this???????

I'm with Marilyn on the birds and again, let me remind you

DON'T BURN BRIDGES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redtrk

Getting ready to bottle another batch beer! This Kölsch should be good.


----------



## Julie

Had to go today and get my iphone4 replaced. Only had it since May 1st. I sure hope this isn't a sign of a lemon.

And drove up Route 19 to Portersville, that highway is covered with elderberries, especially in Zellie. MinVin you need to check that out.

Stopped in at Portersville Brew Shop and they are still thinking of having a home winemaker's night, where we can bring our wines and share with other home winemakers. I'll post up a date when they decide.


----------



## MrTaylor

Last Friday I went skydiving. This Friday I save money for next skydive.


----------



## docanddeb

So you won't be going EVERY week? Hmmmm I wonder why~!



Debbie


----------



## Redtrk

Busy day here. Off to KY with the wife then, to lunch with my kids, then to a cello recital for my granddaughter, then the best part. We're heading over to Hanover Winery for some sampling and a fundraiser for PAWS. It's couldn't end any better than that!


----------



## Julie

We are going to a family gathering and we all decided to have a chili cook off. This is going to be fun, I know I cook better than most in my family but Mike is making a chili, Megan is making a chili and my daughter-in-law, Julie, is making a chili. Since I told them all what to do, I'm thinkin I'm in trouble


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> We are going to a family gathering and we all decided to have a chili cook off. I'm thinkin I'm in trouble



OMG I can see it now...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6dm9rN6oTs[/ame]


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> We are going to a family gathering and we all decided to have a chili cook off. This is going to be fun, I know I cook better than most in my family but Mike is making a chili, Megan is making a chili and my daughter-in-law, Julie, is making a chili. Since I told them all what to do, I'm thinkin I'm in trouble



Please stay away from open flames AFTER eating the chili!!


----------



## Julie

ROFLMAO, will this is going to be Dan's fault. I am making white chili and I am deglazing the chicken with Dan's hot pepper wine. Will be adding some of that to the chili as well. I'll be sipping mine with the chili.


----------



## Redtrk

Redtrk said:


> Busy day here. Off to KY with the wife then, to lunch with my kids, then to a cello recital for my granddaughter, then the best part. We're heading over to Hanover Winery for some sampling and a fundraiser for PAWS. It's couldn't end any better than that!



Oh what fun we had today at the winery with a tour and some pointers. It's easy to see how a "hobby" can explode into a business. We brought home four bottles of various wines after sampling + won a gift basket. 
The owners are such great people and it's easy to see that they are real lovers of wine making. We made some new friends today. 

And BTW we had wine slushies for the first time. Raspberry and Apple. YUM!!!!!


----------



## MrTaylor

docanddeb said:


> So you won't be going EVERY week? Hmmmm I wonder why~!
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie



Because my first seven jumps require coaches and are $200 a piece. After that it's only $50. 25 jumps later and I have my license.


----------



## Redtrk

MrTaylor said:


> Last Friday I went skydiving. This Friday I save money for next skydive.



I always wanted to do that but since I've had three knee surgeries and now have a torn ACL in the left knee it's probably a good idea for me not to go skydiving. One of my sons has gone and loved it. My dad was 82nd Airborne back in the 50's and had many jumps under his belt. I wish I could!


----------



## jtstar

Started out working in my vineyard then I helped the wife finish weeding the potatoe patch then I started takeing the front end off a 1993 Ford Tempo so I could rebuild my 94 Tempo that got wreck by a deer then I grilled hot dogs and sat down with a glass of gooseberry wine


----------



## SarahRides

Just picked 25 more pounds of strawberries for jam and Peach Strawberry in the fall! MMmmmmmm, then raided my mother's mint batch to make a gallon of mint wine........we'll see about that one!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> We are going to a family gathering and we all decided to have a chili cook off. This is going to be fun, I know I cook better than most in my family but Mike is making a chili, Megan is making a chili and my daughter-in-law, Julie, is making a chili. Since I told them all what to do, I'm thinkin I'm in trouble



Julie how did you make out at the chili cook off?


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Julie how did you make out at the chili cook off?



I got Best Orginial and Megan got Best tasting. Dam her, she went with the sweet and spicy taste. There was 10 entries and I didn't have to bribe one person with wine, LOL.


----------



## Brian

Well since I haven't been around a much because of no time with the new job... (but I am loving it) I have been quite busy but the best thing is we went up to Lake George NY last week for Americade. That has to be the best place in the world to ride. I enjoy it every year.. Of course my family still lives there so that makes it exta special.. I also ordered my choc rasberry port yesterday.. can't wait. I tried it at one of our wine club meeting and it was awesome.. Looking forward to making my own..


----------



## Runningwolf

...and didn't I mention something about leaving her outside on a leash a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Runningwolf

Brian said:


> .. I also ordered my choc rasberry port yesterday.. can't wait. I tried it at one of our wine club meeting and it was awesome.. Looking forward to making my own..



Brian, I didn't think that was available until in the fall. Did you order online? That is a WE kit right?


----------



## tonyt

Later this week I am going to take my wife up to Arlington (between Dallas and Ft Worth) for a sewing convention. So either Thursday or Friday I am making my first pilgrimage to FVW. I have saved up a few buck$ and emailed 
George to make sure I go on a day he will be there. And my wife thinks I am doing this huge sacrifice driving her the 300 miles to her convention. Life is good!


----------



## Wade E

Nice set up there Tony!!! Oh honey, while we are out here.................!


----------



## Larryh86GT

We voluntered our baby sitting services today so my son and DIL could get some time out together. It didn't work out as planned because Ken was on call and had to go in to the hospital. So Naghmeh dropped Maya off around 1130AM and went out for some time by herself. Then they both showed up around 4PM or so and we enjoyed hamburgers and Italian sausage along with Itsuko's potato salad and some corn on the cob. And we had a nice mixed berry swirl cheesecake for desert. Ken and I tossed the football back and forth like we did when he was young. Just a great Father's day.


----------



## Wade E

Brian, have you read up on the making of this kit? It is probably the most troublesome kit to make and actually finish fermenting but either way its an awesome tasting wine kit. I have a 3 gallon batch that needs bottling as we speak. Id search and read up the threads or posts before starting it if you havent yet.


----------



## ffemt128

Stopped at Premier Produce on the way into work and picked up 300 corks and an new glass 5 gallon carboy. I'll pick up 2 more before fall and I should be good for allowing stuff to bulk age a little longer.


----------



## sly22guy

Working Blah! Everyone is out of the office this week on vacation so just here by myself not getting a damn thing done! 

Well i did find a parts supply that has a new idler pulley for my swisher mower! and got to go through my email and clean all that crap up. I should have my carboys here heck i could've got a ton of wine bottled today. Wonder if anyone would notice if i closed for a couple days this week? 

Maybe i should at least clean my office........ ha yeah right!


----------



## docanddeb

LOL....

No one HERE will tell, right gang?

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf




----------



## Larryh86GT

Got the lawn cut before the rain arrives here and sticks around for the rest of the week. Then I roasted 6 lbs of green coffee beans on my grill. 3 lbs of Tanzania Ruvuma AA and 3 lbs of Nicaraugua FT. They came out looking pretty good.


----------



## docanddeb

We visit Tonawanda yearly!! Headed that way in Aug. Do you always roast your own coffee? I know a guy that used a hot air popper to do it. He says it's the most consistent way. I don't drink coffee... but love the smell!!

Debbie


----------



## Oracus

Just bought my wife a Nook Color. I finished setting up the Wifi tether so she can take it with her to the National ALA conference in New Orleans this week. She loves it!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Oracus said:


> Just bought my wife a Nook Color. I finished setting up the Wifi tether so she can take it with her to the National ALA conference in New Orleans this week. She loves it!!!



Ok I have to admit I had no idea what a Nook Color was and thought you ment some kind of cooler until you said she could take it with her. So I did a search on Amazon. WOW, she is going to love it. My wife has the Kindle and reads it everyday. Way to go!!!


----------



## Oracus

Runningwolf said:


> Ok I have to admit I had no idea what a Nook Color was and thought you ment some kind of cooler until you said she could take it with her. So I did a search on Amazon. WOW, she is going to love it. My wife has the Kindle and reads it everyday. Way to go!!!



Yeah she's a Librarian so I could not think of a better gift!


----------



## Redtrk

My wife and I both have Kindles and love em! They make reading much easier and convenient.


----------



## Larryh86GT

docanddeb said:


> We visit Tonawanda yearly!! Headed that way in Aug. Do you always roast your own coffee? I know a guy that used a hot air popper to do it. He says it's the most consistent way. I don't drink coffee... but love the smell!!
> 
> Debbie



I started roasting a couple years ago a couple of different ways but I didn't like the small quantities that I ended up with. Right now a 5 lb drum on a rottiserie with a souped up motor on the grill has been working out ok. I like being able to try different kinds of beans and see what is good out there.

Larry


----------



## jeepingchick

Pretty cool. I don't drink coffee but wud love to roast some beans ! May try the air popper method, sounds like somthing I can do, but gonna have to look into it! 
Fisrt day of summer, and I get to work! I really should be out on a Kayak today. 
We got a new family member yesterday ....like I have time for it LOL...he is a sweet kitten who just would not leave us alone when we went to visit and play. We do that every time we go to PetsMart, and this is the first time one has come home with us LOL!!!! He is a little Grey kitty who is now named Andouille, or Dewey for short!


----------



## Mikael

celebrating Jaws' 36th birthday today and drinking Modelo!!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRUCE!!!!!! *the name they gave the mechanical shark while on set*


----------



## Wade E

Got the lawn done and man did I need to weed whack it. I believe I cheated the last 3 times and had a jungle in every corner!


----------



## grapeman

Brian said:


> Well since I haven't been around a much because of no time with the new job... (but I am loving it) I have been quite busy but the best thing is we went up to Lake George NY last week for Americade. That has to be the best place in the world to ride. I enjoy it every year.. Of course my family still lives there so that makes it exta special.. I also ordered my choc rasberry port yesterday.. can't wait. I tried it at one of our wine club meeting and it was awesome.. Looking forward to making my own..


 
You went to Americade and didn't come the rest of the way up to the winery? Only about an hour and a half from there. The roads were filled with bikes going and coming. There was an open hourse and bike tour also with hundred and hundreds of bikes there.


----------



## Brian

Runningwolf said:


> Brian, I didn't think that was available until in the fall. Did you order online? That is a WE kit right?



Yes Dan they are the WE kits. I guess he is preordering for anyone who wants to get them through him..


----------



## Brian

Wade E said:


> Brian, have you read up on the making of this kit? It is probably the most troublesome kit to make and actually finish fermenting but either way its an awesome tasting wine kit. I have a 3 gallon batch that needs bottling as we speak. Id search and read up the threads or posts before starting it if you havent yet.



Thanks Wade. I did read them in the past but you can bet I will read them again. I do remember problems with fnishing etc. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Brian

grapeman said:


> You went to Americade and didn't come the rest of the way up to the winery? Only about an hour and a half from there. The roads were filled with bikes going and coming. There was an open hourse and bike tour also with hundred and hundreds of bikes there.



Yes you know what Grapeman.. I actually said that to my wife on the trip back... I will be coming back up the week of Labor day so I will plan on making the trip then.. It would be cool to meet another WMTalker..


----------



## grapeman

It would be great to meet you. A bit early for harvest, but the vineyard should be heavy with ripening grapes then if hail don't strike too much again this year.


----------



## Brian

Sounds great I look forward to it. I can't wait. My family is all still up there and when we do vacation that is where we go. No place like the Adirondacks... Labor day week is great for me because usually the weather is still good and the tourists are mainly gone so places that are still pen are not to full. They also have the hot rod gathering in Lake George the weekend after.


----------



## ffemt128

Right now I'm sitting here reviewing the Borough budget after our council meeting. Oh the joys. Next year's budget should be fun.


----------



## ibglowin

Headed up to the farmers market this AM to see what's in this week. Maybe pick up dinner!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

St Allie said:


> I've got both breadmakers going with wholemeal rosemary bread for dinner tonight. Currently making potato, leek and bacon soup to go with the bread..
> 
> crying now ( just cut up three large onions)
> 
> 
> 
> Allie



It's been over 1.5 years since you cut that onion, but I just teared up while reading it.

Sorry guys, but being new to the board, I'm trying to cover all of the threads/posts I can so you might see some resurrecting of old post.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

wines just fine said:


> A couple of days ago I was talking to a friend and I mentioned making wine. They say they have a couple of carboys sitting in their basement, could I use them?
> 
> Of course says I! So yesterday they bring me the carboys and I clean them up right away.
> 
> Today I'm in a parking lot and look down and find a $100 bill.
> 
> Now, let me see, what could I use that for?



So, what did you use if for.... if you can remember back that far.


----------



## Runningwolf

Randy your pulling up some mighty old posts and some of those folks haven't been on for a long time. Don't hold your breath for any answers!


----------



## ffemt128

Racked off my batch #3 of skeeter pee from the lees after clearing with sparkoloid. Added another 2 1/2 cups of sugar since we added more lemon after inititial back sweetening. Will bottle this weekend.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Dan, I realized they are old, but if I see one that looks like it needs a comment, I go ahead and take the chance. That last one or two made me smile when I read, I had to respond a bit.


----------



## tonyt

Two quiz questions for y'all.
1) where did I spend a couple hours and $$$.$$ yesterday?

2) Where am I going today?


The earliest know painting by Michelangelo Buonarroti (age 12-13) belongs to and is exhibited by the Kimbell Art Museum in Fort Worth Texas. 
https://www.kimbellart.org/index.aspx"]https://www.kimbellart.org/index.aspx"]https://www.kimbellart.org/index.aspx


----------



## Runningwolf

Must be the museum!


----------



## tonyt

So now I know what heaven looks like. I found my way to the winemakers toy store in spite of my Garmin insisting the store was on the opposite side of IH35E in Dallas. I called George who said I would never find his store with Garmin and he directed me in. I spent nearly two hours there. George gave me the twenty-five cent tour. Joseph was racking a Rose' from grapes. I couldn't get over how much wine they make, no wonder they can answer our questions about every particular kit. Not surprisingly I left with lots of information, ideas and wine kits. Bart and the other Dallas-ites are very fortunate to live near such a resource. Thanks to George and Joseph for their hospitality. 

And yes, today I am off to the Kimball Museum in fort Worth to see the Michelangelo.


----------



## Runningwolf

AHHHH Tony, nice that you took a picture of the sign but what about inside and pictures of the guys we always talk about??????? Come on fess up, you got so wrapped up inside you forgot to take any of the good pictures.


----------



## ibglowin

The answers to both of those questions are so simple.

1) Mecca

2) The bank to transfer more $$$$$ 

Very jealous and post some pics of the inside like Dan said if you got them. And don't forget to post over at FVW!


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> The answers to both of those questions are so simple.
> 
> Very jealous and post some pics of the inside like Dan said if you got them. And don't forget to post over at FVW!



I didn't take any pictures inside with the guys. I really really wanted to and thought about it several times but figured they would think I was being corny. I'll post a note at FVW.


----------



## Runningwolf

We are corny and thats why they're in business. You think Tom, Wade and the rest of us are normal?


----------



## ibglowin

They have to know were both corny and crazy for the most part!  



tonyt said:


> I didn't take any pictures inside with the guys. I really really wanted to and thought about it several times but figured they would think I was being corny. I'll post a note at FVW.


----------



## Wade E

Corny??? George knows that forums need pics to keep the visual stimuulation up.


----------



## grapeman

Wade E said:


> Corny??? George knows that forums need pics to keep the visual stimuulation up.


 
Otherwise you end up with a bunch of audio with no video- Sorry Dan, I couldn't resist (that should make others wonder what the heck I am talking about?)???????


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> Otherwise you end up with a bunch of audio with no video- Sorry Dan, I couldn't resist (that should make others wonder what the heck I am talking about?)???????



 That was pretty darn good! I deserved it and first to admit it!


----------



## ibglowin

Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa............


----------



## djrockinsteve

Maybe it's a subliminal thing.


----------



## Wade E

Nice burn there Rich!!! Usually Im getting the bashing so its fun to watch someone else get bashed!! Its all we do at work is just rip on each other and it gets us through every day!


----------



## Redtrk

Heading north today to see the in-laws in Elkhart, Indiana and making a stop in Goshen on the way to check out a winery that I hear is also a wine supply store. This may work out well!


----------



## xanxer82

On my way to Milton Delaware. Dogfish Head tonight!


----------



## ffemt128

My 18 y/o and I are going to Canonsburg to put in the canoe then we are going to canoe to Presto, PA. the trek down Chartiers Creek should take us about 2 1/2 - 3 hours. The upper part of the creek is real scenic with alot of wild life. Last time I did that part of the creek, we saw a heron rookery, beavers, deer, hawks, and 2 owls. It was kind of cook and a nice way to kill the morning.


----------



## ibglowin

Going to set my first trellis wire in the "wine garden"! Got my order last week from Orchard Valley Supply. I think I have 20X more wire than I will EVER need but its good to have extra on hand I suppose.


----------



## Wade E

Going to go Striper fishing tonight at a hot spot that someone turned me on to last night on http://www.ctfishtalk.com/ forum. Im going to meet him there also and share a few beers. Hopefully tonight Ill will break my bad streak in NA water! LOL Mike, looking a your website and being geographically challenged, do you really need Cold hardy climate grapes there?


----------



## ibglowin

Bwahaahahahahahahahahahaha....... 

Lets see, this past February we got down to -22F so yea, pretty sure we do! A normal Winter will usually see a few days to a week or so of 0 to -5 or so. This Winters lows were record breaking all over the state.

Today we will hit 100 in ABQ and more like 95-97 here in Los Alamos. Gotta love the temp swings in a high mountain desert region.



Wade E said:


> Mike, looking a your website and being geographically challenged, do you really need Cold hardy climate grapes there?


----------



## Runningwolf

Raining all day here. Cooking a hot sausage dip, cleaned 8 cases of bottles so far and watching the "Rifleman" with Chuck Connors all day on AMC. Gotta love them old westerns.


----------



## Wade E

So Mike, if you werent up in the mountains a bit tghen that would change things right?


----------



## ibglowin

I am at 6500ft and the cold air settles in the canyons near me so we are a few degrees colder in the AM than places that are 7200ft just up the road. The entire state is pretty high elevation but the overall further south you go the lower the elevation and the warmer the temps year round.

I know people that are growing vinifera noble down in ABQ but thats still pushing it as ABQ is the same elevation as Denver so they get snow and cold just not as much as the northern part of the state which is ski country in the winter. 

Way down south 30 miles from the border with Mexico is Deming (4500ft EL) This is where they have planted 700 acres of vinifera noble but they still had lows of -12F this winter. The red varietals seemed to survive in tact but they lost a bunch of white varietals and had to replant this summer.


----------



## Wade E

Like they say, learn something new everyday. I dont get out of my state much at all as you can see!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Here is a pretty cool pic from the air of how the town is laid out. Basically built on top of "finger mesa's". The whole area is volcanic rock in origin. In the background you can see the Valle Grande caldera . Used to be a volcano that blew its top off long ago. They will more than likely make into a national park in a few years. The mesa's are the result of the lava flow. Our ski area (Pajarito) is just to the right of the caldera.


----------



## docanddeb

Pretty cool pic. 

Debbie


----------



## Airplanedoc

Been building a wine rack today, Looks like I should make another one tomorrow


----------



## Wade E

And another, and another, and another and....................! Looks good!


----------



## docanddeb

I made 3 choc cream pies for the church picnic tomorrow, took stuff for the church rummage sale, got some groceries, new sheets for the bed, vacuumed, picked lettuce, brought clothes in off the line and folded them, and picked a few weeds.

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Airplanedoc said:


> Been building a wine rack today, Looks like I should make another one tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice and like Wade said "keep building" as you'll need them.


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good! Better build more, that one looks full!


----------



## jtstar

Started my afternoon by going through the vineyard did some trimming on the vines and more training of some then came in the house and cleaned two dozen wine bottles then racked my wild plume wine then finished out my night by making some jerky


----------



## Mike93YJ

Started a batch of "corn whiskey wine"



[/IMG] 
Next, going to bottle strawberry skeeter pee.



[/IMG]


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok that corn whiskey wine vessal is what I was asking about in the other thread. Do you have a recipe for it. I would like to hear more about it.


----------



## SarahRides

Wow Mike, those look beautiful! I just inherited a few very old recipes (one of which is for corn whiskey) written in the 30's on old GE blueprints. I've been tempted to try it!


----------



## ffemt128

Today my 4 y/o daughter went to the Montour trail for a walk, she rode her bike. We did almost 4 miles and she didn't even complain. We picked a quart size ziplock of raspberries and she ate all but a 1/4 of them before we made it back to the car. We saw 7 snakes, 1 was a garter snake and I assume the others were black snakes. After that we went to Gander Mountain to get an oar that was her size for the next time we go canoeing. We cam home, ate lunch and took a 2 hour nap. Just got out of the pool, brrrrr it was cold since we just filled it up. Amost dinner time, going to go stabilize and clear the Sav Blanc.


----------



## Mike93YJ

Runningwolf said:


> Ok that corn whiskey wine vessal is what I was asking about in the other thread. Do you have a recipe for it. I would like to hear more about it.



Got the recipe from "Winemaker's Recipe Handbook" that came in our beginners equipment kit. It has a purple(ish) cover.

Corn Whiskey Wine

2 lb. corn
1/2 pint white grape concentrate
3 oranges
12 peppercorns
1 gal water
3 1/2 lb sugar
3 tsp acid blend
1 tsp energizer
1 campden, crushed
1 pkg sherry yeast

(We used 3- 11 oz cans Del Monte Summer Crisp corn, vacuum packed and will pitch EC1118 yeast tomorrow)

Starting SG 1.110 - 1.120

It says the whiskey wine is a "sit down wine" -- you have to sit down to drink this.

I'm anxious to see how it turns out!

P.S. The strawberry SP is great!


----------



## docanddeb

WOW....

sounds interesting!

Debbie


----------



## Redtrk

I just noticed that I have three empty carboys and two empty secondarys.  
What should I do, what should I do?????


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> I just noticed that I have three empty carboys and two empty secondarys.
> What should I do, what should I do?????




Make wine, what else.......


----------



## Redtrk

ffemt128 said:


> Make wine, what else.......



Yeah but i'm just trying to figure out what to make next.


----------



## ffemt128

Go to the brew store, close your eyes and spin in circles 3 times and walk toward the kit boxes. First one you touch, gets made. Repeat process 2 more times. 


I too have 3 empty 5 gallon carboys but that is by design right now. I'm hoping by September to have 3 more empties sitting there so that this years Chilean juice can bulk age longer than 3 months. My empty 6 gallon carboys will be filled with Strawberry and come August I'm hoping to occupy my 2 - 5 gallon better bottles with Elderberry.


----------



## Redtrk

I'm actually hoping to get my hands on some blueberries and strawberries before the season is over.


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> I'm actually hoping to get my hands on some blueberries and strawberries before the season is over.



Aldi's should have them one more time on sale.


----------



## Redtrk

ffemt128 said:


> Aldi's should have them one more time on sale.



Thanks and I'll check there.


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> Thanks and I'll check there.



Pittsburgh area stores has them on sale for $1.29 and they have peaches for $.89 lb


----------



## Larryh86GT

I netted the raspberries today. Not a moment too soon either as they are ripening fast.


----------



## Wade E

Yep, birds and everything else loves raspberries, the birds also like to regenerate them onto your car afterwards like stealing your fruit wasnt bad enough to begin with!!!


----------



## RedNeckWino

Bottled up 54 bottles of 5 flavors of wine for a wedding this Saturday. This will be the third wedding this year. I am dangerously low on wine! Thank God the harvest season for cherries started today. 28 gallons worth of carboy sitting empty is a crime I believe.


----------



## sly22guy

Just recieved my first 2 bottles from the wine of the season club (amazingclubs.com) Wife got it for me from my new born baby girl for my first fathers day this year. think she spent to much but oh well its the thought that counts. First bottle is a 2005 Chardonnay from Nardone Baker. the second is from the Iron Chef collection. 2007 Chianti Estate bottled by Castelli Del Grevepesa Haven't decided if i want to save them or just pop them open and try them. I looked them up and the one is $12 bottle and the other is a $7.00 bottle. The club def seems a little pricey to me. $135 for 8 bottles of wine.

On the flip side at least i get to try some different wines that i wouldn't normally go out and buy!


----------



## Mike93YJ

sly22guy said:


> Just recieved my first 2 bottles from the wine of the season club (amazingclubs.com) Wife got it for me from my new born baby girl for my first fathers day this year. think she spent to much but oh well its the thought that counts. First bottle is a 2005 Chardonnay from Nardone Baker. the second is from the Iron Chef collection. 2007 Chianti Estate bottled by Castelli Del Grevepesa Haven't decided if i want to save them or just pop them open and try them. I looked them up and the one is $12 bottle and the other is a $7.00 bottle. The club def seems a little pricey to me. $135 for 8 bottles of wine.
> 
> On the flip side at least i get to try some different wines that i wouldn't normally go out and buy!



Averages $16.875 per bottle!! OUCH!!


----------



## Airplanedoc

sly22guy said:


> Just recieved my first 2 bottles from the wine of the season club (amazingclubs.com) Wife got it for me from my new born baby girl for my first fathers day this year. think she spent to much but oh well its the thought that counts. First bottle is a 2005 Chardonnay from Nardone Baker. the second is from the Iron Chef collection. 2007 Chianti Estate bottled by Castelli Del Grevepesa Haven't decided if i want to save them or just pop them open and try them. I looked them up and the one is $12 bottle and the other is a $7.00 bottle. The club def seems a little pricey to me. $135 for 8 bottles of wine.
> 
> On the flip side at least i get to try some different wines that i wouldn't normally go out and buy!



I'm in a wine kit of the month club at my LHBS. At least it seems that way to my wallet


----------



## Tom

RedNeckWino said:


> Bottled up 54 bottles of 5 flavors of wine for a wedding this Saturday. This will be the third wedding this year. I am dangerously low on wine! Thank God the harvest season for cherries started today. 28 gallons worth of carboy sitting empty is a crime I believe.



You have a good chance of bottle shock drinking so soon.


----------



## Tom

In Laurel MD till Thursday training.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> In Laurel MD till Thursday training.



Tom I thought it was the mind that was first to go. I guess you might call this "back to the basics" with the "two P's".


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Tom I thought it was the mind that was first to go. I guess you might call this "back to the basics" with the "two P's".



That kid could pass for my next door neighbor.


----------



## Tom

Hmm 2 "P's"!

Pee Pee ?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Hmm 2 "P's"!
> 
> Pee Pee _Training_?


----------



## Tom

[email protected]@K at the pix = DUH !


----------



## Larryh86GT

And then today I modified the raspberry netting. My supporting crossarms were only 4' across and the row of raspberries have grown wider so I extended the crossarms so they are now 8' across. Nylon netting and raspberry brambles are not friendly with each other. Now I can almost walk inside the netting when I pick. But will I have to make the netting longer so I can close up the ends of the row better. It never ends. Gotta keep thinking raspberry wine.


----------



## Flem

Just got back from a week-long visit with friends and relatives in Columbus, Ohio and Kalamazoo, Michigan.


----------



## Redtrk

Flem said:


> Just got back from a week-long visit with friends and relatives in Columbus, Ohio and Kalamazoo, Michigan.



You were here? Welcome home!


----------



## Runningwolf

Made fried green tomato's tonight for the first time. They were awesome.


----------



## sly22guy

Got up early and bottle 5 gals. of skeeter tea before work today 
should be a great day! lol got to love the left overs! 
Figured i might as well bottle it so we have something a little different to drink up at the lake. Everybody have a Happy & Safe 4th! Try not to get too much blood in your alcohol systems!!!


----------



## ffemt128

My 4 y/o is sleeping, my MIL is sleeping, I decided to try a glass of my Ruby Cabernet. I must say in the last 3 months since i tried it (maybe 2) I have to say it has improved significantly.

I was going to cut the grass but it's too hot and I have to go work the FD booth at the local festival this evening. I would much rather have another glass or 2 of Ruby Cab and call it a day. I should have taken a nap also.


----------



## carmine

ffemt128 said:


> My 4 y/o is sleeping, my MIL is sleeping, I decided to try a glass of my Ruby Cabernet. I must say in the last 3 months since i tried it (maybe 2) I have to say it has improved significantly.
> 
> I was going to cut the grass but it's too hot and I have to go work the FD booth at the local festival this evening. I would much rather have another glass or 2 of Ruby Cab and call it a day. I should have taken a nap also.



Keep drinkin the ruby you'll be nappin real soon in this heat.


----------



## Wade E

Just got home, work, then doctor then food shopping.Im exhausted and will probably go to bed in minutes.


----------



## ffemt128

carmine said:


> Keep drinkin the ruby you'll be nappin real soon in this heat.



Stopped at one while the 4 y/o was in the pool then went to the park for 3 hours of booth duty. Today time permitting I may go canoeing before I need to be at the park again. I think I need to be there from 5-8 this evening.


----------



## Redtrk

Going to pick up a load of peaches today to start a new batch of wine then over to my brothers for a family cookout.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Going to a small gathering of Fiero's at a park nearby this afternoon. I hope none of them catch fire.


----------



## tonyt

Rack Rosso Fortissimo from 6 gallon to 5 gallon carboy for another couple months aging.

Rack One gallon RF into Mathusalem
Fill Mathulalem the rest of they way with half gallon of Valpolicella and sweeten to make Rubio

Bottle Valpolicella
Bottle Rubio

Rack Brunello RJS Toro off lees if clear.


----------



## Stefani

*Distillery Tour*

Going to New Richmond Wisconsin this afternoon to tour the 45 Parallel Vodka Distillery.







http://www.45thparallelspirits.com/

The LW got a 4 tour tickets and $40 voucher for purchases for $18 through LivingSocial.com


----------



## Larryh86GT

Just 5 of us made it to our little Fiero gatheringing today but it was fun:


----------



## Larryh86GT

I forgot: Everyone there got 1 or 2 bottles of my wine with a request to save bottles.  The guys had my raspberry wine last year and loved it but I did not have enough made to give it away yet. Excuse my lame label. I was in a hurray and didn't spend a lot of time on it. This bottle is a screw cap. I know, I know. The bottles I gave away were corked.


----------



## mxsteve625

The label is fine especially when OVER SHAWODED be the great color of the wine.


----------



## jtstar

Larryh86GT said:


> Just 5 of us made it to our little Fiero gatheringing today but it was fun:



Is that an antenna on the black Fiero


----------



## Wade E

Larryh86GT said:


> Going to a small gathering of Fiero's at a park nearby this afternoon. I hope none of them catch fire.



Larry, I was browsing around in a CT newspaper specifically for cars for sale and ran across a Fiero (84 I believe?). It only had 34,000 original miles on it and was a GT and was like $5,400. Too bad it wouldnt fit my life style with kids and fishing or I would have grabbed it. 

I went trout fishing today and even though I did take home 3 I can surely tell the heat has majorly effected the fishing. The three I did catch were nothing to write home about but good enough size to keep and eat, just need 1 more to feed the family tomorrow.


----------



## Larryh86GT

They are not all that easy to get in and out of either Wade. With your bad back not getting one is probably a wise thing.


----------



## Larryh86GT

jtstar said:


> Is that an antenna on the black Fiero



Full bottles of wine give excellent reception.


----------



## rodo

> They are not all that easy to get in and out of either Wade. With your bad back not getting one is probably a wise thing


 
I agree with Larry I love driving my sons Fiero  but hate getting in and out of it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Picking cherries at Walkers today.


----------



## Redtrk

Pitting and slicing my peaches then i'm gonna get them drunk!


----------



## Julie

Redtrk said:


> Pitting and slicing my peaches then i'm gonna get them drunk!



LOL, good job.


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> LOL, good job.



Which part? 

The slicing and pitting

OR

Getting DRUNK.


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> ......Getting DRUNK.



this part,


----------



## jtstar

Going up to Gavins Point Dam in Yankton SD then stop by an antique shop and snoop around then on the way back home stop by a green house maybe bring home more fruit bushes to plant around the vineyard


----------



## Wade E

Larry, I havent seen a Fiero on the road in awhile but just yesterday when I went shopping and there was a screaming hot pink one with gull doors like that blue one in your picture. I think my daughter fell in love with it within 1 1/2 seconds!


----------



## Redtrk

Julie said:


> LOL, good job.





Tom said:


> Which part?
> 
> The slicing and pitting
> 
> OR
> 
> Getting DRUNK.





Julie said:


> this part,



There will be a little of that going on also today. We're heading over to the backyard neighbors for a cookout and swim later today. I'll be taking some of my homemade beer & wine.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Wade E said:


> Larry, I havent seen a Fiero on the road in awhile but just yesterday when I went shopping and there was a screaming hot pink one with gull doors like that blue one in your picture. I think my daughter fell in love with it within 1 1/2 seconds!



Here's a little better picture of the blue Fiero:


----------



## Runningwolf

Picked 20 pounds of cherries today. Trees were pretty well picked over so it took a while. Below is the machine Walkers use to pit your cherries. It is an old 1928 Olive pitter.


----------



## Wade E

Hey, that thing is awesome!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

It was really cool. I'll post more pics of it.


----------



## jtstar

*Elderberry plants*



jtstar said:


> Going up to Gavins Point Dam in Yankton SD then stop by an antique shop and snoop around then on the way back home stop by a green house maybe bring home more fruit bushes to plant around the vineyard



Well we made it home this afternoon when we were at the green house I got five elderberry bushes for ten dollars


----------



## Runningwolf

This is where all the pits ended up. The cherries are washed as they get pitted.











Behind the machine you can see all the hose bibs for all of the different juices you can buy there.


----------



## Larryh86GT

I found this years 1st Japanese beetle on a vine today.  The war resumes.


----------



## Runningwolf

I gave up on my MLF on the Chilean malbec and Carmenere. It hasn't moved in three months and appears to be at about 120ppm. I added the k-meta and 60 grams of oak to each. The Maple syrup wine was stabilized a few Weeks ago and I added another qt of maple syrup to it today as an f-pack. I hope it improves as I am not impressed right now. Racked the Island Mist Blackberry cab (step 3) and added 750ml of 2010 Blueberry to it. This is projected to be carbonated. The Candy Cane wine......well so far death by toilet bowl cleaner.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> I...... The Candy Cane wine......well so far death by toilet bowl cleaner.



Holy crap are you serious. I just took a taste of mine a couple of days ago, the chocolate is coming throu and it is really tasting like a peppermint patty. I am very happy with mine. I'll give you a bottle.


----------



## Runningwolf

Is the peppermint very strong in yours? It is not in mine.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Is the peppermint very strong in yours? It is not in mine.



Yes very strong, use McCormicks pepperment extract, do a 1/2 tsp first then taste.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok I used an extract from GFS. I used about 3-4 oz for 6 gallons so maybe I'll add another 4-6oz.


----------



## Wade E

Smoking some meat, did the lawn and went fishing this mirning and caught *A* trout. That was all I really needed for dinner tomorrow as I caught 3 on Saturday. Now Im just sitting hetre having a few beers, one of my kegs was pretty much frozen and couldnt pour!! I have the dang fridge down pretty low but lowered it some more. That was the beer I really wanted to drink!!!!!


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> The Candy Cane wine...... well so far death by toilet bowl cleaner.



My Candy Cane wine came out GREAT !


----------



## Redtrk

I got my peach wine started today and tomorrow evening I will pitch the yeast. The primary smells really good so far.


----------



## Redtrk

Tom said:


> My Candy Cane wine came out GREAT !



I need to start some of this. About how long did it take from primary to bottling? I guess what i'm asking is would it be ready by Christmas?


----------



## Wade E

I started an Orchard Breezin Blueberry shiraz as its my Moms fav wine and I was out, she yelled at me yesterday for that!!!! LOL


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> My Candy Cane wine came out GREAT !



Tom,

Did you add chocolate to yours?


----------



## Julie

Redtrk said:


> I need to start some of this. About how long did it take from primary to bottling? I guess what i'm asking is would it be ready by Christmas?



If you start it this week, it has a good chance of being ready


----------



## SarahRides

Sorry everyone.........glad the weekend's over! I finally have a day off tomorrow! :-D Been working aaaaaalllllllllllllllll weekend! Planning on transferring a few wines (a mint, blueberry and Cherry Pinot Noir) to the carboy/jugs tomorrow.


----------



## Redtrk

Julie said:


> If you start it this week, it has a good chance of being ready



The only difficult part would be finding candy canes in July.


----------



## Wade E

Bummer you had to work the weekend Sarah, I had a 3 day weekend which was nivce with the exception of it raining most of yesterday. Now its time to go watch some more Twilight Zone marathon!!!!


----------



## Julie

Redtrk said:


> The only difficult part would be finding candy canes in July.



Well, there is that point. I have 12 here you could use, come and get them.


----------



## SarahRides

The joy of working in a hospital.........if the patients have to be there, so do we! At least my day off is supposed to be beautiful too!


----------



## Tom

Redtrk said:


> I need to start some of this. About how long did it take from primary to bottling? I guess what i'm asking is would it be ready by Christmas?


You can get candy canes this time of year?


----------



## Tom

Julie said:


> Tom,
> 
> Did you add chocolate to yours?



No. Did you?

I added that peppermint syrup from Dolce.


----------



## Redtrk

Julie said:


> Well, there is that point. I have 12 here you could use, come and get them.


Thanks Julie! Now I have a reason to take another long motorcycle trip.  


Tom said:


> You can get candy canes this time of year?



Probably not so this may not happen until after Turkey Day.


----------



## grapeman

I had a semi-leisurely day today. I only had to get things ready for my wife's celbration today. Started with a Birthday Cake, complete with a butter creme frosting for a homemade carrot cake. I followed that with going and getting plenty of babyback ribs, dogs, burgers and chicken. I tended the tasting room all afternoon and then shut early at 5:00. I then grilled everything and we all enjoyed some peaceful quiet time. Oh, I also mowed the vineyard.

For me at least it was quiet after doing 4 farmers markets in 3 days. The two in one was on Friday which was our 33rd Anniversery. (We went out the evening before in anicipation of me having the narkets and getting done at 8:0 after 14 hours). Maybe I should clarify this and say I am a vendor and not just visiting them. I am beginning to feel like a traveling gypsy or carnie. By the way I will be adding another on this Wed.Tomorrow I need to do a couple bottling runs to replace sold out wines.

Edit: Maybe I should edit this post so you guys don't confuse me with Wade! (all the typos).


----------



## ibglowin

Bwahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaa! 



grapeman said:


> Edit: Maybe I should edit this post so you guys don't confuse me with Wade! (all the typos).


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> No. Did you?
> 
> I added that peppermint syrup from Dolce.



I added McCormick's peppermint extract, 2 tsp and 3 pkgs of Ghiradelli 60% cacao


----------



## Runningwolf

Redtrk said:


> Thanks Julie! Now I have a reason to take another long motorcycle trip.
> 
> 
> Probably not so this may not happen until after Turkey Day.



If I made it again I would skip the candy canes all together and just use peppermint extract.


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> If I made it again I would skip the candy canes all together and just use peppermint extract.



Seriously? I found candy canes 80 ct for 12.99 on Amazon however the shipping was about as much as the item so i'm deciding if it's worth it or not.


----------



## docanddeb

Why not just use starlight mints? Same flavor... different shape. I saw someone making wine from the butterscotch ones too. The reason for candy cane wine in the beginning, I believe, is that they were gotten at a real bargain after the holidays.

Debbie


----------



## Redtrk

docanddeb said:


> Why not just use starlight mints? Same flavor... different shape. I saw someone making wine from the butterscotch ones too. The reason for candy cane wine in the beginning, I believe, is that they were gotten at a real bargain after the holidays.
> 
> Debbie



I think you just scored me a JACKPOT! Thanks Debbie. I'll probably use a little of the extract too. Now to figure out the weight difference to know how many starlight mints to use.


----------



## docanddeb

Terrific!! Now you can have it ready for Christmas!

Debbie


----------



## Larryh86GT

I was at my son's house over the weekend and in his downstairs fireplace room sits his old toy box (which I took out of my attic and deposited at his house a year or so ago) filled with his old toys from his childhood. He's 34 now and has a 2 year old so the toys are getting a chance at a second life. But the lid was broken and he casually asks me - "Dad, can that toy box be repaired?" And I think for a moment and answer - "Do you mean to ask - Dad, can you fix my toybox?" He laughs, says it's a nice toy box, and I laugh. Today I went over to his house and fixed the lid, replaced one of his furnace/AC thermostats and finally set up the pancake air compressor in his garage that I had given him for Christmas. A good day. A few more things I can cross off the list.


----------



## jtstar

That sounds like a daddy to do list is that anything like a honey to do list ?


----------



## Flem

grapeman said:


> I had a semi-leisurely day today. I only had to get things ready for my wife's celbration today. Started with a Birthday Cake, complete with a butter creme frosting for a homemade carrot cake. I followed that with going and getting plenty of babyback ribs, dogs, burgers and chicken. I tended the tasting room all afternoon and then shut early at 5:00. I then grilled everything and we all enjoyed some peaceful quiet time. Oh, I also mowed the vineyard.
> 
> For me at least it was quiet after doing 4 farmers markets in 3 days. The two in one was on Friday which was our 33rd Anniversery. (We went out the evening before in anicipation of me having the narkets and getting done at 8:0 after 14 hours). Maybe I should clarify this and say I am a vendor and not just visiting them. I am beginning to feel like a traveling gypsy or carnie. By the way I will be adding another on this Wed.Tomorrow I need to do a couple bottling runs to replace sold out wines.
> 
> Edit: Maybe I should edit this post so you guys don't confuse me with Wade! (all the typos).





Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## Larryh86GT

jtstar said:


> That sounds like a daddy to do list is that anything like a honey to do list ?



Sure is. And neither list is ever quite finished.


----------



## jtstar

I know what you mean even though my daughter lives in Tennessee my wife makes up for it.


----------



## roblloyd

Happy belated 4th! Just got back from our first no kids vacation since my oldest was born almost 8 years ago. It was strange to be able to talk to my wife for 1/2hr without some little people interrupting.
We went to San Juan for our friends 10yr anniversary vow renewal.
This week my brother in law is in town from Arizona.


----------



## Redtrk

I racked my Tropical Breeze wine tonight and bottled my Belgian White beer. 
Another empty carboy! Haha the wife will eventually kill me of give in. ::


----------



## tonyt

going on silent rdtreat at Manrisa House Of Retreats on the mississippi south of Baton Rouge. This is my tenth year to attend.


----------



## Redtrk

I just got home and checked on my peach wine. While I didn't see much action going on last night it has gone CRAZY today with fermentation. I have added an album to my Facebook page for my friends to follow in pictures of it's progress. http://www.facebook.com/rick.carpentersr


----------



## Wade E

Its freakng hot over here. Tarred and feathered at work today!!!!!


----------



## Redtrk

Wade E said:


> Its freakng hot over here. Tarred and feathered at work today!!!!!



Hot here in Cincy too and I was working on a copper roof all day in the sun!


----------



## Flem

Played 9 holes at a local course today. Boy, was it hot. Whew!!!


----------



## Wade E

Redtrk said:


> Hot here in Cincy too and I was working on a copper roof all day in the sun!



Are you sure you werent on a hot tin roof? LOL That must blow. Im stuck in a building wit a lot of machines running all day and about 4 fans over the length of the building which is about 325' long but only about 18' or 20' wide.


----------



## ibglowin

*3D*

Went to go see Transformers 3 in 3D last night. First hour was actually enjoyable (plot and dialogue!), next 90 minutes was pure pain and suffering.

No dialogue and nothing but explosions and robots trying over and over to kill each other somehow. I think it was made for 10yr old boys with ADD. 3D was just OK not as good as Avatar. 

I have to admit I am pretty tired of 3D already. We have a small 4 screen theater which added 3D last year but now we don't have the option of 2D anymore on most movies. I didn't go see Pirates 4 as they only had it in 3D and there was only like 6 fight scenes that it actually made any sense so will wait for it on BD. 

Bottom line IMHO its only for certain movies and its certainly not worth paying $3 extra a ticket.


----------



## Redtrk

Wade E said:


> Are you sure you werent on a hot tin roof? LOL That must blow. Im stuck in a building wit a lot of machines running all day and about 4 fans over the length of the building which is about 325' long but only about 18' or 20' wide.


 
I did have one of those high volume blowers they use to dry out carpet blowing on me while I was soldering. It made a world of difference.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Wade E said:


> Its freakng hot over here. Tarred and feathered at work today!!!!!



It was hot here too but my grandaughter and I know what to do about that.


----------



## ffemt128

Larryh86GT said:


> It was hot here too but my grandaughter and I know what to do about that.



We just bought one of the 12 ft round pools with the mini filters on Monday after our Husky decided to eat the other one. My 4 y/o and I have been in the pool every day. Need to get a raft with a cup holder now.


----------



## ffemt128

Going to fire up the grill here shortly and grill some boneless porkchops. I have them marinating in a blackberry chipolte sauce. That will be served with carrots and not sure what else. After that hopefully I'll be heading out to pick up some carboys.

Whoo Hoo. Looking forward to the weekend.


----------



## Larryh86GT

ffemt128 said:


> Going to fire up the grill here shortly and grill some boneless porkchops. I have them marinating in a blackberry chipolte sauce. That will be served with carrots and not sure what else. After that hopefully I'll be heading out to pick up some carboys.
> 
> Whoo Hoo. Looking forward to the weekend.



Damn-wonder why I just got so hungry?


----------



## ffemt128

Larryh86GT said:


> Damn-wonder why I just got so hungry?



Just for added flavor I tossed a handful of hickory chips on the grill.


Picking up the carboys tomorrow around noon.


----------



## Runningwolf

Larry that little pool really looked relaxing. Doug are you bar b cuing to celebrate the deal you got on the carboys 7/$100. Nice buy!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Larry that little pool really looked relaxing. Doug are you bar b cuing to celebrate the deal you got on the carboys 7/$100. Nice buy!



I'll do that with some filet mignots. We cook out probably 4-5 times a week in the summer. That was a deal and I now need to make more room in the basement. Once Joshua gets home from SC in 3 weeks, I think a dump run will be in order. I need to get clean bottles that are sitting in totes organized and into empty cases and just generally organize the basement better. That's a weekend project for dreary weather.


----------



## ffemt128

Just got back from picking up my 7 new (used) carboys. I have them soaking in easy clean since I'm out of OxyClean. Later I'll take the brush to them and then the spray wand. Now to find a place for them down stairs. Looks like the Chilean wine will be bulk aging a little linger than planned this year... Yippee. 

I think it's time to get the bike out and go check on the elderberry plants. I'm thinking they should be getting ripe or at least starting. Plan on starting picking next week or the week after probably.


----------



## ibglowin

Checking the loading and supports on my wine bench...........


----------



## Flem

Mourning SarahRides devastating loss.


----------



## SarahRides

Mopping and wet vac-ing my basement. :-( After spending the day wading through 1" of wine and glass, it looks like I've been stomping my own grapes!


----------



## Daisy317

Just bottled a batch of fruit wine and cherry skeeter... Now if only I had time to drink some... 

How've y'all been? Long time no see...


----------



## Wade E

Picked my measly supply of Black Currants today, man did my bushes take some damage from the winter!! I retreived about 1/2 of a gallon bag in which Ill most likely get a can of Vintners Harvest and add this to it for a 3 gallon batch. Also just cooked up some steak and Corn on the cob on the grill, delish!


----------



## Runningwolf

Went kayaking this afternoon. Beautiful day on the lake.
Daisy good to see you back again. Are you entering the competition this month out there in Gods country by you.


----------



## millwright01

Picked, washed, and cut up some rhubarb. Going to search the forum for a rhubarb recipe now. going to be my first foray into fruit wine!


----------



## jtstar

millwright01 said:


> Picked, washed, and cut up some rhubarb. Going to search the forum for a rhubarb recipe now. going to be my first foray into fruit wine!



How much rhubarb do you have to start with


----------



## ffemt128

Had a great day yesterday. Today my 4 y/o and I are going to venture out either to the bike trail for a long walk/ride or to Raccoon for some canoing and fishing.


----------



## docanddeb

I didn't get any rhubarb this year. I've just got too much wine on hand! We do love it though. Spiced rhubarb is nice... they call it German Style. Just a hint of spice... not "in your face".

Debbie


----------



## Redtrk

I just finishing unwrapping 4lbs of Starlight mints. (I'm probably going to bring up the candy cane wine thread because I have a question or three) Squeezed the peach bag in the primary that is in day 4 of fermenting and still going crazy. Checked on the beer I brewed yesterday and it is fermenting and bubbling nicely.


----------



## ffemt128

Went out to Raccoon with my daughter and the canoe. We spent about 3 hours there and she caught a 6" perch. She was excited.


----------



## jeepingchick

JUST bottled my Muscat Wine!! I have misplaced ALL my original data from it so who knows what the ABV is, but who cares really, it tastes nice and thats all that matters to me! Its not the best muscat ive ever had. in my defense ive been really busy and its been aging in the carboy for well over a year I think....


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> JUST bottled my Muscat Wine!! I have misplaced ALL my original data from it so who knows what the ABV is, but who cares really, it tastes nice and thats all that matters to me! Its not the best muscat ive ever had. in my defense ive been really busy and its been aging in the carboy for well over a year I think....



Well, I think you are right it has been aging a little over a year and that is all I can help you with.

Are you making any other wines? If not you better start, wine cellars dry out pretty quick when you least expect it.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Cleaning bottles! 

I've got our guest bath tub full of bottles, soaking in a hot solution of Oxy-Clean. Been collecting bottles from the local restaurants, so I'm going to really work on these since some have been sitting outback of their establishments.


----------



## ibglowin

Good call on that one!


----------



## tonyt

This is where I spent the last four days in silence, on the banks of the Mississippi, just south of Baton Rouge, La. Manrisa House of retreats.


----------



## Runningwolf

That is beautiful. I'd like to see the rest of the grounds.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

That is beautiful, Tony. Nothing more majestic than a drive lined with old and mighty "White Oaks".


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Last night, I unpacked my new 90 bottle drying tree along with the bottle squirter thing that goes on top, and a new container of One Step. Just in time for cleaning all of these bottles. 
I also got a call from the owner of the Wines and Spirits shop that I have frequented in the past year and a half, letting me know that he has a supply of empty wine bottle for me. Another "just in time" moment/opportunity for me.


----------



## ibglowin

Self imposed or court ordered? 

Just playin with ya Tony! Looks beautiful (and relaxing)!



tonyt said:


> This is where I spent the last four days in silence, on the banks of the Mississippi, just south of Baton Rouge, La. Manrisa House of retreats.


----------



## Runningwolf

SpoiledRotten said:


> Last night, I unpacked my new 90 bottle drying tree along with the bottle squirter thing that goes on top, and a new container of One Step.



I have never felt comfortable using that on top of my tree. I aways leave it on the floor sanitzing my bottles. 90 Bottle trees are nice, I also have several.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Runningwolf said:


> I have never felt comfortable using that on top of my tree. I aways leave it on the floor sanitzing my bottles. 90 Bottle trees are nice, I also have several.



Noted, Dan! You've been doing this much longer than I so I will take that as a bit of advice and set it beside the sink while washing bottles. I think I need to take my tree back apart. I simply slapped it together, not thinking about staggering the pegs, which also spaces the bottles better, tier to tier.


----------



## ffemt128

SpoiledRotten said:


> Noted, Dan! You've been doing this much longer than I so I will take that as a bit of advice and set it beside the sink while washing bottles. I think I need to take my tree back apart. I simply slapped it together, not thinking about staggering the pegs, which also spaces the bottles better, tier to tier.




If I recall from mine, when you line up the slots (arrows not sure at this point) they should stagger. Probably a good thing to take it apart if they aren't staggered.


----------



## tonyt

Mike, Self imposed for the second weekend in July for the past ten years (many of the men have attended for over 50 consecutive years). It's a gift I give myself. I actually look forward to it for 51 weeks of the year. My wife says it's a gift I give her too since it's good effects last at least a few days after I get home. 

Dan, here is a link to their web page that shows a few more pictures. http://www.manresala.org/

Below is one of my favorite views. And you will often find an old codger like me sitting there with a glass of wine in one hand and a cigar in the other.


----------



## Runningwolf

Checked it out Tony. That place is beautiful. Reminds me of settings from old movies.


----------



## docanddeb

Silence is underrated for sure!! We don't spend enough time "listening".
Like something I've seen before... you asked for... I sent you a butterfly... can't remember it all, but we don't always understand that what we get IS what we NEED... not necessarily what we WANT!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> Like something I've seen before... you asked for... I sent you a butterfly... can't remember it all, but we don't always understand that what we get IS what we NEED... not necessarily what we WANT!!
> 
> Debbie



HUH?????


----------



## docanddeb

OK... I'll look it up!

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

"Don't Miss Out"



The man whispered, "God, speak to me
And a meadowlark sang.

But, the man did not hear
So the man yelled "God, speak to me!" 
And, the thunder rolled across the sky.

But, the man did not listen.

The man looked around and said,
"God let me see you"
And a star shined brightly.
But, the man did not notice.

And, the man shouted,
"God show me a miracle!"
And, a life was born.
But, the man did not know.

So, the man cried out in despair,
"Touch me God,
and let me know you are here!"

Whereupon, God reached down
and touched the man.

But, the man brushed the BUTTERFLY away and walked on.

~author unknown~


----------



## Larryh86GT

I was in my son's garage last week. A young small dragonfly flew in and landed on the floor near me. I put my finger in front of it and it climbed aboard. I wondered.


----------



## millwright01

jtstar said:


> How much rhubarb do you have to start with



I have 16 pounds frozen right now and 2 more plants to pick.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

tonyt said:


> Mike, Self imposed for the second weekend in July for the past ten years (many of the men have attended for over 50 consecutive years). It's a gift I give myself. I actually look forward to it for 51 weeks of the year. My wife says it's a gift I give her too since it's good effects last at least a few days after I get home.
> 
> Dan, here is a link to their web page that shows a few more pictures. http://www.manresala.org/
> 
> Below is one of my favorite views. And you will often find an old codger like me sitting there with a glass of wine in one hand and a cigar in the other.



So you like the view "through the bars"?


----------



## tonyt

SpoiledRotten said:


> So you like the view "through the bars"?


Yea, and I like the pads on the walls of my room.


----------



## ibglowin

Wait you can have cigars and wine at this place? Where do I sign up!


----------



## Runningwolf

Bars on the windows, cigars, wine and beautiful grounds. Sounds like a politicians resort thats doing time. Sure does sound like a nice place....wait no women???


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> Wait you can have cigars and wine at this place? Where do I sign up!



I know . . . it's a real penance.


----------



## Flem

Whole house filtered my MM Renaissance, Italian Pinot Grigio and began cold stabilizing the RJS, Washington Merlot.


----------



## ibglowin

Your going to like that PG. Mine took longer than what I expected it to (made the mistake of adding the Sorbate in) but my batch is now about 20 months old and I only have 4 bottles left.....


----------



## Flem

Mike, I'm looking forward to sampling the PG. When did you think it was "very good"? Probably will bottle it in a couple of weeks. I also have the CC, Showcase Collection, Yakima Valley Riesling bulk aging right now. I believe you have made that one also (with great success).


----------



## Runningwolf

Sprayed my yard and all the gardens for Japenese beetles. Dang blasted bugs. Don't tell Robie or he'll think of a way to cook them.

Posted my three kayaks on Craigs list and I had three calls. One from Ohio, one from NY and One from PA. The one from Cleveland made it here first and bought all three. I threw in one paddle but he wanted the other two so I threw those two in for another hundred bucks.


----------



## ibglowin

Wow! That didn't take long. What are bugs? We don't have any. No rain, no bugs.....


----------



## Tom

And is there MORE wine "stuff" coming with this $$?


----------



## Runningwolf

No, up grading to 2 better kayaks.


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Wow! That didn't take long. What are bugs? We don't have any. No rain, no bugs.....



Must be nice not to have any. I applied 15 gallons of "seven". They even attack the trees.


----------



## ibglowin

No weeds either, also no trees.... 



Runningwolf said:


> Must be nice not to have any.


----------



## jeepingchick

Runningwolf said:


> Sprayed my yard and all the gardens for Japenese beetles. Dang blasted bugs. Don't tell Robie or he'll think of a way to cook them.
> 
> Posted my three kayaks on Craigs list and I had three calls. One from Ohio, one from NY and One from PA. The one from Cleveland made it here first and bought all three. I threw in one paddle but he wanted the other two so I threw those two in for another hundred bucks.



Too bad u wernt selin then over the spring when we bought ours!!! Couldnt find a dang used one in sight so we went to belhaven to get em 
Don't tell me those were 2 carbon fiber paddles or I may cry!!! I paid 400 for my paddle alone!!!


----------



## jeepingchick

Runningwolf said:


> No, up grading to 2 better kayaks.



What are you upgrading to?? We just got liquid logics and i LOVE them, highley recomend unless u got ur eyes on something else


----------



## Runningwolf

Nikki now when did you ever have Logic? LMAO kidding. Hey you're doing an awesome job staying out of the corner watching everyone else being sent there. Just remember next time you get sent there your hidden stash will be gone. 

My Paddles were Bending Branches wooden paddles. Really didn't want to let them go but they were 15 years old. I am getting 12 & 14' carbonlite kayaks by Eddyline (skylark & equinox).


----------



## Flem

Heading to my neighbors camp up around Tionesta for the weekend.


----------



## ibglowin

Cleaning house, yard work, bathe the Golden, inlaws are coming in for a 4 day visit...... 

At least I have plenty of vino on hand!


----------



## Flem

I assume it'll be a "good" visit?


----------



## ibglowin

I usually just try and "survive".......


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Cleaning house, yard work, bathe the Golden, inlaws are coming in for a 4 day visit......
> 
> At least I have plenty of vino on hand!



you got to give the golden aged their baths...ewwww


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> Heading to my neighbors camp up around Tionesta for the weekend.



watch the rattle snakes especially around the dam.


----------



## ffemt128

Working right now, tonight I have to go register my 4 y/o daughter for soccer. She wants to play on a pre-k team with some of her friends. Should be fun to go watch the games.

Contemplating racking my chilean whites over the weekend and then back sweetening to where we did with them last year. We need to open one of the remaining bottles and see if they are where we want.

Forgot to mention....I ordered a 1600 gph sand filter set up from AMAZON yesterday and it should be here. Who would have thought I would be spending this much money on a $79.00 12' round pool for the patio. It will be here Tuesday and will be up and running Tuesday evening. The little pump/filter set up that came with it just gets clogged way to easy. We haev gone through 3 filters since the 4th of July. I now have to figure what I need to run 2 outlets along my fence so that I have a plug near the pool and also one by the grill. I currently have no outlets in the back yard.


----------



## Julie

Doug,

Do you know you can rinse out those filters and re-use them? Actually, I have thrown them in the washer and washed that was as well.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Runningwolf said:


> No, up grading to 2 better kayaks.



I've always done the canoe thing. Are kayaks more comfortable, maybe better on the old man's back? They certainly seem to be easier to carry around on the vehicle. Been thinking about one.


----------



## xanxer82

Been pretty darn busy lately at work. The garden has been going along well and the hops are growing pretty well so far.
Nothing in primary at the moment. Gotta empty my carboys first.


----------



## jeepingchick

Runningwolf said:


> Nikki now when did you ever have Logic? LMAO kidding. Hey you're doing an awesome job staying out of the corner watching everyone else being sent there. Just remember next time you get sent there your hidden stash will be gone.
> 
> My Paddles were Bending Branches wooden paddles. Really didn't want to let them go but they were 15 years old. I am getting 12 & 14' carbonlite kayaks by Eddyline (skylark & equinox).



Oh Man. those are some pretty paddles!!!! They were just to heavy for my cripples hands so we went carbon bent shaft for myself. Nice choices, we looked at those. We went with the XP10s from Logic cuz they are a cross over. We can go out on a calm pond or up to cat 4 rapids!!! Not that I will do that anythime soon, but as soon as I loose a bit more weight can get that dang yakskirt round me I think we will!!!! Even kylie has her own yak, she got a little SOT Pink Dragonfly, we upgraded her to a crbon fiber paddle to, but hers has a plastic blade LOL!

Yall better restock my stash!!!! I will need it soon I think. Gonna start a batch of cider soon me thnks!


----------



## jeepingchick

SpoiledRotten said:


> I've always done the canoe thing. Are kayaks more comfortable, maybe better on the old man's back? They certainly seem to be easier to carry around on the vehicle. Been thinking about one.



If you get a yak with a nice seat then yes!!! If you get a yak where you sit on the plastic bottom then NOOOOO! I got a back rest on mine  LOVE IT! Its got adjustable lumbar supprt n everything


----------



## grapeman

jeepingchick said:


> If you get a yak with a nice seat then yes!!! If you get a yak where you sit on the plastic bottom then NOOOOO! I got a back rest on mine  LOVE IT! Its got adjustable lumbar supprt n everything


 

You mean like this?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_tPdfgo26o[/ame]


----------



## Runningwolf

Nikki we go out in lake Erie with the big waves. We also do the rivers and creeks during the spring thaw.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Just bought 32 pounds of plums for plum wine. Got most washed and tomorrow I'll destone and freeze them.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Doug,
> 
> Do you know you can rinse out those filters and re-use them? Actually, I have thrown them in the washer and washed that was as well.



I've been rinsing them out. Lately with the pollen and everything floating around I'm chaning it darn near every day. It's getting to be a PITA. I figure get the sand filter as we will likely always have a pool similar to this one. (Bowie ate the last little one) and it will save on the aggravation in the long run. Another plus is I can get a vaccuum to clean the bottom of the pool to get the stuff the leaf net doesn't get. I'm looking forward to Tuesday when it arrives. We'll likely go out this weekend to get a small cover for it to try and keep some of the stuff out. Anywho, it's supposed to be another nice day so we will likely be working poolside so and my daughter can play today.


----------



## roblloyd

I have a sand filter on mine and its well worth it. So much cleaner and easier than that little cartridge.
I also have a salt clorinator. I hated doing those tablets. I went away on vacation and the water was green after a week. Now its perfect and I don't do anything. Except clean the skimmer and anything else that falls in.


----------



## ffemt128

roblloyd said:


> I have a sand filter on mine and its well worth it. So much cleaner and easier than that little cartridge.
> I also have a salt clorinator. I hated doing those tablets. I went away on vacation and the water was green after a week. Now its perfect and I don't do anything. Except clean the skimmer and anything else that falls in.



I was wondering how those salt systems worked. Didn't investigate it too much since it is only a 12' round pool 24" deep. The box says it holds 1590 gallons of water and our water bill reflects that (wow the bill this month). We went this route to keep from dumping and filling the previous 10'x6'x16" previous pool every week. I'm almost glad the dog bit a hole in the side as this is so much nicer and in the long run will save $$$ over the smaller one since we are not contantly replenshishing the water. We have it sitting on our patio which worked out well for a level surface (1/2" drop over 6' - level enough for the pool). Next year when we set it up I'll do a better job getting the wrinkles out of the bottom and maybe pad the bottom better. Anyway. the sand filter is a 1600 gph pump so the entire pool will recirculate in an hour. Need to run out this weekend and get 2 bags of sand and some other stuff.


----------



## ffemt128

Ingram Days parade is at noon. After that it's off to Lowes to pick up supplies so I can rune 3-4 outlets along my fence on the patio. Unforunately as it is now, if I want to plug anything in I need to run an extension cord from either the garage or the kitchen.

We'll see how that goes. Hopefully I won't get electricuted. Been alonl g time since I've had a good ZAP.....


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

My wife and i are painting faces at a fundraiser for a friend of ours who is adopting 2 special needs children from Eastern Europe.

Also gonna try to go to Moundville for a Knap-in. This is a get together for people to make or learn to make stone tools.


----------



## Runningwolf

Douglas I was checking out the site for Knap-in. That sounds like it would be very interesting and fun. I would love to see the museum some time.


----------



## Redtrk

I'll be heading out on the bike today for a charity fund raiser for Special Olympics with my Masonic Riders group. This should be fun!


----------



## docanddeb

You never know when you'll need a good STONE TOOL!! Cool way to keep the "old ways" alive! Everyone needs to pass on their knowledge, culture and stories.

Debbie


----------



## tonyt

*Wish me luck today*

Big wine day today. Racking MMM Amarone from barrel to 5 gallon carboy and Jeroboam. The jeroboam will lay down for a 2, 3, or 4 years till the next family reunion.

Also today moving MMM Rojo Intensio to barrel for a few months. RJS Toro is clear now so it comes off lees for several months aging. I need a good Italian name for my first Spanish wine. 

CC Showcase Yakiama Syrah is finished fermenting so it gets clarified today. CC LR gets a dose of glycerine today and bottled tomorrow. 

Primary will be empty so may as well start the MM Renn. Cab Syrah.

BTW Harry Potter 7.2 was brilliant! I wonder how you make Butter Beer.


----------



## Runningwolf

Picked up our new kayaks. Nikki, we did get Carbon paddles (handles are carbon and blades are fiberglass) but not the twisted ones like you which are really for rapids. Our boats are more along the line of sea kayaks and the paddles only cost about 30% of what you paid.


----------



## jeepingchick

Runningwolf said:


> Picked up our new kayaks. Nikki, we did get Carbon paddles (handles are carbon and blades are fiberglass) but not the twisted ones like you which are really for rapids. Our boats are more along the line of sea kayaks and the paddles only cost about 30% of what you paid.



I went bent shaft cuz its better for my arthritis. Luv the lightness of the carbon. Was a perfect day for paddling but hubs is outta town with the midget so I stayed home and cleaned  sucks!!! Need a local paddling buddy LOL!Oh and I got 25% off my entire purchase so yours wasn't that much cheaper LMAO!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

So...you're saying a bent shaft is better for your wrist?


----------



## jeepingchick

Runningwolf said:


> So...you're saying a bent shaft is better for your wrist?



....Yup....


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Runningwolf said:


> Douglas I was checking out the site for Knap-in. That sounds like it would be very interesting and fun. I would love to see the museum some time.



it is an amazing place. i beaded a wampum belt for the Chief's son display.
The mannequin's were "life cast" from real people and they look eerie, like they are going to turn and speak to you.

Camping there and the sounds of silence with only the Black Warrior river until the train way off in the distance is one of the most awesome experiences.
it is one of my favoritest places on Earth.
Let me know if'n you ever make it down here.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

docanddeb said:


> You never know when you'll need a good STONE TOOL!! Cool way to keep the "old ways" alive! Everyone needs to pass on their knowledge, culture and stories.
> 
> Debbie



Plus it's a great skill to know when the end times come upon us.
You might not be able to just go buy a knife or points (arrowheads)
I have seen people dress game with a stone knife.
An obsidian blade can have an edge 2 microns thick (thin? LOL.)


----------



## docanddeb

Pretty cool stuff!!

I have a lot of basic skills and I can fashion what I need out of found objects. I have a feeling I was on the prairie with Laura Ingalls Wilder in my past life. 

Debbie


----------



## Tom

*Score !*

Just scored 13.5#'s of Blackberries for $3.00 =


----------



## docanddeb

Where did you get those??

Debbie


----------



## Tom

My "fruit purveyor". Its fruit that the retail stores refuse because over ripe.


----------



## ffemt128

Steamed 14 lbs of strawberries to make an fpac for the strawberry wine. Getting ready to head out and hang in the pool while the strawberry juice simmers...


----------



## Runningwolf

Kayaked for a few hours this morning in the lagoons off Presque Isle on Lake Erie


----------



## docanddeb

THAT sounds relaxing and refreshing! Was out in the garden a bit this morning, made coleslaw and macaroni salad. With the predicted heat and humidity the next few days, no one around here will be wanting HOT food!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

I love a good macaroni salad. Usually mine is the best.


----------



## docanddeb

Want to go head to head? I'll take you on!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

pm me your recipe and I'll send you a few good ones of my own


----------



## docanddeb

Recipe??? I don't have a recipe!! I make it a little different each time! But I'll take YOUR recipes!

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

OK... so I am printing a map of how to get to Walker's for our trip in Aug. Google Earth shows me that they are sort of in the middle of nothing... is that right? Google wanted to take me a long way around, and by playing around with my route, I found a way to stay on I-90 longer to save time. It appears they aren't far off the Interstate, as the crow flies! I can't wait to see it all! I'll drag back as much as the car will hold! Tonight is Wine Club meeting, and I'll ask the group what they want me to pick up for them.

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Walker's is in the middle of nothing about 10 minutes off the Dunkirk exit. Make sure you put it in your GPS before leaving. From I-90 head north to Rt.20 (about 1/2 mile) and then take a left (east) several miles to rt.39 and it right down the road about 4-5 miles on the left.

Actually since you are going on the way back home you may want to get off at Silver Creek exit. Not that I want to tell you where to get off at. You won't need to worry about timing though. As I'm responding to you, I just remembered *Walkers is closed!*


----------



## docanddeb

As I was checking their site... I just saw that! I can't believe it!! We're going to call and see if we can arrange pick up of 12 pails... maybe they will, who knows! They ship at this time of year... easier to get the shipment ready and let me pick it up!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Debbie what are you going to be driving? Thats over 500 pounds.


----------



## jeepingchick

Quilting today... just screwed up the pattern so i figured id hop on here before picking the dang seams!!UGHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Kayaked for a few hours this morning in the lagoons off Presque Isle on Lake Erie



Sounds like a good relaxing morning.


----------



## tonyt

Bottled five gallons of Rosso Fortisimo - with "Super Size Grape Pack" CC Limited 2010. Ten 375 ml and twenty 750 ml. One gallon was blended with Valpolicella Ripasso to make a delicious Rubio blend. Taste is very good. Fruit forward, very full body. Nose is still very tight and chemically, that I know will subside on several months.


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> As I was checking their site... I just saw that! I can't believe it!! We're going to call and see if we can arrange pick up of 12 pails... maybe they will, who knows! They ship at this time of year... easier to get the shipment ready and let me pick it up!
> 
> Debbie



Debbie, also keep in mind they do not except charge cards. Cash or check only.


----------



## Redtrk

I moved peach wine from the primary to the secondary. Racked two others and racked 5 gallons of beer to another carboy then brewed another batch of American Light Ale. Then went to the store for Skeeter Pee supplies came home and left again on a motorcycle ride. Time for bed.


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready to take the wife to the airtport, she has to go out of town for 4 days for business. After that we are heading to Settlers cabin park for a bit. They finally upgraded their playground equipment which was very old and almost non-existent. We will then go to the pool place and get filter sand and a small vaccuum set up for cleaning the pool bottom. Filter comes tomorrow according to fed-ex tracking.


----------



## docanddeb

I will write them a check... assuming they will let us pick up. We have a Buick LaCrosse... I've dragged more rocks home than that!! Weight distributed best in the back seat for some of them.

Debbie


----------



## ffemt128

Didn't go check on the elderberries after the rain. Before the meeting I made some Filet Mignot wrapped in Bacon grilled with both hickory and mesquite wood chips. Wow, the yummy goodness. I can't wait for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## ibglowin

Trying to sober up, the in-laws left this AM.......


----------



## docanddeb

Don't try too hard and hurt yourself... detox slowly... my good man.

Debbie


----------



## ibglowin

That was a loooooong 4 days but I/we survived!


----------



## RedNeckWino

Officially Start a new job at an indoor pistol/archery range and store. Will get paid to do my most favorite hobbies. But takes away all of my wine care time. I have helped out at the shop for a few weeks now helping a friend get the store get open and going. Might as well draw a paycheck if I want to hang out there that much.


----------



## jeepingchick

Great news RedNeckWino!!!! Jobs are tough to come by, its a great blessing to get one you will enjoy!


----------



## ffemt128

At work, can't wait to get home and start setting up my filter for the pool.


----------



## Runningwolf

RedNeckWino said:


> Officially Start a new job at an indoor pistol/archery range and store. Will get paid to do my most favorite hobbies. But takes away all of my wine care time. I have helped out at the shop for a few weeks now helping a friend get the store get open and going. Might as well draw a paycheck if I want to hang out there that much.



Congratulations on the new fun job.


----------



## docanddeb

I want a FUN job!!

Debbie


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I just hooked up my manual vacuum to one of the 5 gal carboys of Niagara/Cherry and man, does that vacuum take out the gas. I pumped it for quite a while, watching the bubbling inside going crazy. It's holding now at about 15. What do I do next, allow it to clear and sit under a vacuum?

Is there anything else that I need to put in the wine at this point?


----------



## docanddeb

Yeah...

Walker's is going to let us pick up a shipment!! We'll get 11 or 12 and bring them back for the wine club!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

Do not let it clear while under a vacuum or all the sediment will be at ttop instead of the bottom!!!! How do I know...... If its degassed then take the vacuum off, put the airlock on and just klet it clear by either time or use of a fining agent. 
Deb, thats awesome, any idea of what ou are getting from Walkers?


----------



## docanddeb

I got Niagara earlier this year and am getting sour cherry and blueberry this time. The rest will be for others in the wine club.
I tasted a Niagara/lime someone made and it was FANTASTIC! He calls it "dirty" wine as he leaves the limeade particles in it. Kind of like a margarita... amazing flavor! Balances the Niagara perfectly! Mine is still clearing.
Debbie


----------



## xanxer82

Last night I went to the local Master Gardener's meeting. Nice group of people.
Before that I went out to check on the garden and the deer killed my squash plants and ate all the leaves off my zucchinis. I have a couple of little bunches of grapes on the vines but they are nowhere near ready. Hopefully the stink bugs will stay away from them.
Also discovered that the soil in the yard is pretty nutrient depleted in some spots. 
Hopefully, after the wedding is done me and Kat can buy a house and I'll make some happy gardens to grow my wine and maybe grains for beer.


----------



## docanddeb

Sounds like a good goal!! People that don't know the goodness of fresh, homegrown food just don't get why we put so much love into the garden!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Walker's is going to let us pick up a shipment!! We'll get 11 or 12 and bring them back for the wine club!
> 
> Debbie



Debbie that is good news. I am happy for you. Keep in mind they also sell 5 gallon better bottles for $15.00. If you take them out of the box they take up very little room and you can squeeze them in a lot of places. My preference is glass but the BB's definitely have a place in my wine cellar for secondary and short term aging. I know they are out of most of the juice I got in the fall but would also be interested in what all you're picking up and which wines will be blended. 

Are you going to stop at any of the wineries in PA, like Presque Isle. It would give you an opportunity to pick up some supplies without mail ordering. When are you leaving?


----------



## SarahRides

Got out of work early today........going for a ride!


----------



## AndyL

Enjoying my day off  Tomorrow I have to get back into:





I'll be praying they've got the A/C fixed... I think I melted last week  This is what's kept me away from here for the last 10 months; nights in a tow truck suck for having spare time...

Fiddling and started 2 batches of SP (straight - starting off yeast packets, not cultures); threw a sheet over the apple wine so I forget about it for a few months )


----------



## ffemt128

SarahRides said:


> Got out of work early today........going for a ride!



Saturday our Fire Department is hosting it's first annual poker run. We have a 102 mile trip planned out with 3 stops along the way. Afterwards it will be food and beverages at the department.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Debbie that is good news. I am happy for you. Keep in mind they also sell 5 gallon better bottles for $15.00. If you take them out of the box they take up very little room and you can squeeze them in a lot of places. My preference is glass but the BB's definitely have a place in my wine cellar for secondary and short term aging. I know they are out of most of the juice I got in the fall but would also be interested in what all you're picking up and which wines will be blended.
> 
> Are you going to stop at any of the wineries in PA, like Presque Isle. It would give you an opportunity to pick up some supplies without mail ordering. When are you leaving?



Dan,

If she's going to be at Walkers, you should meet up near erie somewhere. It's just a hop skip and a jump for you.


----------



## docanddeb

We'll stop at a few wineries in NYS, as we have time. It all depends on traffic and what time we get started... usually on the road by 4:30am! We're going to leave home Thursday afternoon, I hope and then drive as far as we can stand that night before stopping. Usually we get at least 6 hrs in... again, depends on how quick I get out of work.

Debbie


----------



## SarahRides

ffemt128 said:


> Saturday our Fire Department is hosting it's first annual poker run. We have a 102 mile trip planned out with 3 stops along the way. Afterwards it will be food and beverages at the department.



Sounds like a great time! I've never actually tried a poker run before, but every so often I see them around here! If I was out that way I might give it a try!


----------



## ibglowin

Have been watching the Tour de France every day for the last 2.5 weeks. Since all the dopers are gone its absolutely been boring..... 

I opened a bottle of the Wine Spectator 2010 #50 Wine, the 2007 Château de Flaugergues (91pts) to try and get into tonights stage and it was not any better than my CC Showcase Chateau du Pays...... 

Thank heavens I have several more to try just in case this was a corked bottle. I may just have to do a blind taste taste with friends and see which wine they prefer.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Dan,
> 
> If she's going to be at Walkers, you should meet up near erie somewhere. It's just a hop skip and a jump for you.



Doug I'll just give you my appointment book and you can pencil it in for me.


LOL It all depends. Thats why I asked her when she was passing through.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug I'll just give you my appointment book and you can pencil it in for me.
> 
> 
> LOL It all depends. Thats why I asked her when she was passing through.



Did the time and date I penciled in work for you? Figured that's why you were asking. It would be cool to so close to so many good wineries. I rarely get up near the Erie area.


----------



## Runningwolf

Funny thing is Doug I only go to a few of them. If they don't sell supplies, juice or bottles I rarely go to them unless we're taking friends on a tour. Seems like I am always discovering a bunch more near by in Ohio and NY and some of them are pretty dang nice and others seem to be in their garage.


----------



## Daisy317

Enjoying the first day of a much deserved 4 days off!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Funny thing is Doug I only go to a few of them. If they don't sell supplies, juice or bottles I rarely go to them unless we're taking friends on a tour. Seems like I am always discovering a bunch more near by in Ohio and NY and some of them are pretty dang nice and others seem to be in their garage.




We talked about doing a winery tour in your area. Maybe we actually will this year. I'm still waiting to make it over to luva bella.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug Luva Bella isn't that far from you and well worth the trip. Time it for lunch. Just do it.

If you were coming up to this area for wine tasting think about a side trip to Walker's as it would only be another 1/2 away from these wineries and there are a bunch of small ones in NY along the way.

Also consider touring the Wineries in Ohio around Geneva on the Lake. There are a bunch of real nice ones with fine eating establishments.


----------



## Daisy317

Runningwolf said:


> Doug Luva Bella isn't that far from you and well worth the trip. Time it for lunch. Just do it.
> 
> If you were coming up to this area for wine tasting think about a side trip to Walker's as it would only be another 1/2 away from these wineries and there are a bunch of small ones in NY along the way.
> 
> Also consider touring the Wineries in Ohio around Geneva on the Lake. There are a bunch of real nice ones with *fine eating establishments.*



Less room for wine


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug Luva Bella isn't that far from you and well worth the trip. Time it for lunch. Just do it.
> 
> If you were coming up to this area for wine tasting think about a side trip to Walker's as it would only be another 1/2 away from these wineries and there are a bunch of small ones in NY along the way.
> 
> Also consider touring the Wineries in Ohio around Geneva on the Lake. There are a bunch of real nice ones with fine eating establishments.




Luva Bella should only be about an hour from me If I looked at the google map correctly. Definately want to try a walkers trip sometime as well. I may hit presque when they have juice. My son's girlfriend likes their Cataba.


----------



## Flem

Just finished changing my daughter and son-in law's electrical service. Wow, was that a warm job.


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> Just finished changing my daughter and son-in law's electrical service. Wow, was that a warm job.



Are they going back to candles and gas lanterns? Or maybe this is what they mean by clean power!


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> Are they going back to candles and gas lanterns? Or maybe this is what they mean by clean power!



Cat-tails soaked in kerosene.


----------



## xanxer82

Works been really busy lately. Will start to make more wine as soon as the temperatures cools a bit. Rushed wine tastes like rotgut swill. 
Keep cool folks.


----------



## ffemt128

Well my son just called from SC. He was heading to the gate at MCAS Beaufort as a civilian. Today is his last day as an active duty U.S. Marine. I can't wait til he is home safe tonight.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

To your son.... "Thank you for your service to our country!"

Glad you are getting him back.


----------



## Tom

trying to stay cool. ABC (Philly) predicting 105* actual temp by 5PM


----------



## Flem

ffemt128 said:


> Well my son just called from SC. He was heading to the gate at MCAS Beaufort as a civilian. Today is his last day as an active duty U.S. Marine. I can't wait til he is home safe tonight.



Doug, Welcome home to your son. And thanks to him for keeping us safe!!


----------



## Flem

Just finished 9 holes of golf. Whew!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E

At 3:00 it was 103* here in Ct and 99* in our shop. With heat index it was 115* as prdicted yesterday! Felt like the longest day ever!


----------



## docanddeb

Hip Hip Horraaaay for our freedom... thank him for us!

I bet you're super excited!

Debbie


----------



## rob

shopping for a rabbit


----------



## Runningwolf

Rob, is that for dinner or companionship?


----------



## docanddeb

This could really confuse people that don't keep up!!

Rob... where are you looking?

Debbie


----------



## Tom

rob said:


> shopping for a rabbit



Making a STEW ?


----------



## Julie

Rob do you need a recipe?


----------



## Wade E

Rabbit, is that one of thise highly personal items that we wont speak of here???? LOL


----------



## rob

misses and I are heading to Walmart


----------



## Runningwolf

Pet department? Might as well pick some tossed salad to go with it.


----------



## Tom

U looking in the FROZEN food dept?


----------



## Wade E

Im pretty sure they only have thise in adult stores!!!


----------



## SarahRides

rob said:


> misses and I are heading to Walmart



What aisle would you find the rabbit in Rob?


----------



## Redtrk

SarahRides said:


> What aisle would you find the rabbit in Rob?



If the rabbit dies when you get it home Rob you might want to add another chair to the kitchen table.


----------



## Tom

LMAO !

Good one Rick..


----------



## ffemt128

Heading to the station for the Poker Run. Should be a good day.


----------



## Redtrk

I'm about to do my first beer kegging and have it cold already so the co2 will dissolve easily. After that I think it's PEE time since I took the peach wine out of the primary last weekend. An empty primary would just be a waste of good space.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rick another keg for the peach pee would be really good also. It would be carbonated going in and back out! LOL 

Seriously the Skeeter Pee is an excellent choice for kegging


----------



## Flem

Heading to Pittsburgh to show my son's girlfriend the "sights". Probably the Strip, Mt. Washington via the Duquesne Incline, the Point, Station Square and maybe Oakland where they are having a Vintage Grand Prix.


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Rick another keg for the peach pee would be really good also. It would be carbonated going in and back out! LOL
> 
> Seriously the Skeeter Pee is an excellent choice for kegging



That's what I hear and Vicki has already asked if I can fit another tap in the tower.


----------



## Wade E

Later tonight Im going salt water fishing to a new spot. I joined a Ct fishing forum to hopefully get some hot spots and hopefully it will pan out. Im meeting a guy on that forum there around 11:30 and will probably fish it till around 2 or 3 in the morning. Hopefully my bad streak will end tonight!!!! I always do good fishing freash but this salt thing is killing me.


----------



## ibglowin

Watching the individual time trial (ITT) in the Tour de France. Quite exciting and its looking like we will have the first Aussie ever (Cadel Evans) to win the overall race!


----------



## Runningwolf

Good Luck Wade!


----------



## Redtrk

Wade E said:


> Later tonight Im going salt water fishing to a new spot. I joined a Ct fishing forum to hopefully get some hot spots and hopefully it will pan out. Im meeting a guy on that forum there around 11:30 and will probably fish it till around 2 or 3 in the morning. Hopefully my bad streak will end tonight!!!! I always do good fishing freash but this salt thing is killing me.



Good luck bro! I know when I go fishing with my dad down in the gulf we usually catch some nice ones. Every once in a while we get a biggun!


----------



## docanddeb

We spent much of the morning picking veggies and getting them processed. I made cole slaw, broccoli salad and froze some green beans. Still have a few cukes and raspberries to finish it all up for the day. Tomatoes are just starting to lighten up... so it won't be long before we start those! Now for a little puter time.... POGO... here I come!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Debbie did you do any jalapeno's?


----------



## docanddeb

Not for years. I used to do salsa, but we don't really eat that much, so it's not worth it. I just have sweet peppers now.

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Jalapeno wine for cooking, jalapeno poppers...yum yum!


----------



## docanddeb

I have some wine from Wade in TN. Haven't had the nerve to open it yet!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG do not compare his to what we say about ours. Enter with extreme caution! I believe his will inflict blisters as you drink it, LMAO. He likes it as hot as possible. On the other hand it'll be excellent in chili or spaghetti. Also a good marinade for chicken.


----------



## docanddeb

OH, I know... that is why I haven't opened it yet! I like some heat... and had the most amazing salsa in Mexico that took the hair off my toes...
but, a "hint" would be nice for cooking!

Debbie


----------



## Redtrk

Whoever gave me the jalapeno wine in PA earlier this year, (there were a lot of new faces there handing me bottles so fast) it is delicious. I still have just under half of the bottle left and i'm not sharing it. I guess need to make my own batch soon.


----------



## Julie

Redtrk said:


> Whoever gave me the jalapeno wine in PA earlier this year, (there were a lot of new faces there handing me bottles so fast) it is delicious. I still have just under half of the bottle left and i'm not sharing it. I guess need to make my own batch soon.



was there a label on it?


----------



## Redtrk

Julie said:


> was there a label on it?



Yes there is and I just went to look at it. It says, D & O Wine Cellars. I'm not sure who that is but I would like to know.


----------



## Julie

Redtrk said:


> Yes there is and I just went to look at it. It says, D & O Wine Cellars. I'm not sure who that is but I would like to know.



Doug's (ffemt), and that was pretty good.


----------



## Redtrk

Julie said:


> Doug's (ffemt), and that was pretty good.



Thank you and thank you Doug! I like it! There was another that I didn't know who made it that we dearly loved. I'm going to find the bottle.


----------



## Runningwolf

Yep, Doug makes good wine. Steve is constantly trying to take this one to the next level. Julie was the culprit that got us all started on it.


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> Whoever gave me the jalapeno wine in PA earlier this year, (there were a lot of new faces there handing me bottles so fast) it is delicious. I still have just under half of the bottle left and i'm not sharing it. I guess need to make my own batch soon.





Redtrk said:


> Yes there is and I just went to look at it. It says, D & O Wine Cellars. I'm not sure who that is but I would like to know.





Julie said:


> Doug's (ffemt), and that was pretty good.





Redtrk said:


> Thank you and thank you Doug! I like it! There was another that I didn't know who made it that we dearly loved. I'm going to find the bottle.





Runningwolf said:


> Yep, Doug makes good wine. Steve is constantly trying to take this one to the next level. Julie was the culprit that got us all started on it.




Thanks all. We were just talking about the pepper wine last night as a matter of fact. The batch I made in december I still have 3 gallons left aging in bulk in the cellar. Can't wait to get another batch going.


----------



## Redtrk

ffemt128 said:


> Thanks all. We were just talking about the pepper wine last night as a matter of fact. The batch I made in december I still have 3 gallons left aging in bulk in the cellar. Can't wait to get another batch going.



Have any of you ever used cayenne peppers instead of jalapenos? I'm thinking about doing a one gallon batch to see if it's worth making a larger one.


----------



## Julie

Redtrk said:


> Have any of you ever used cayenne peppers instead of jalapenos? I'm thinking about doing a one gallon batch to see if it's worth making a larger one.



Yes my first batch I used 30 cayenne's to a gallon jug, I used Welch's white grape concentrate as a base. Like Mike said, you started off with this really nice sweet taste and then the burn hits the back of your throat and you know it is too late to spit it out.

This was the wine that Doug loved and got everyone to thinkin.


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> Have any of you ever used cayenne peppers instead of jalapenos? I'm thinking about doing a one gallon batch to see if it's worth making a larger one.



It's definately worth doing a larger batch. I have 4 cayene pepper plants this year for this purpose. My last batch for 3 gallons(ended up almost 4 after backsweetening) was with 24 jalepeno and 8 hot banana peppers. I used this to make the Pomegranate Pepper wine.


----------



## Redtrk

Next question! Do I need to cut or crush the peppers of just leave them whole? Bag or no bag?


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> Next question! Do I need to cut or crush the peppers of just leave them whole? Bag or no bag?




I washed, cut the stem off then sliced cross wise leaving the seeds. Definately put them in a bag and make sure you wear gloves when slicing. Hint if you don't. Soaking in Milk of Magnesia for 1/2 hour gets the burn out but you have pink hands for the rest of the day. Don't ask how I know.

I too like Julie used 3 cans of white grape juice per gallon as a base. SG on mine was around 1.086 if I recall.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just let my dog out and a Pileated Woodpecker flew right in front of us over to a tree across the street. I only see one once or twice a year. Below is a picture of one, but not one that I took.


----------



## Redtrk

Heading out the door right now to buy more supplies in Dayton. This is addicting!


----------



## ffemt128

Looking like rain. Glad the weather was good yesterday for our Poker Run. Given the fact that it rained early on during the registration process, we ended up with I believe 49 bikes. I thought that was an acceptable number for the first year and the weather conditions just before the ride. Once we got underway it was clear and sunny skies. Ride was 97 miles and total time with stops was right around 3 1/2 hours. We had a chase vehicle with an enclosed trailer in the event of any breakdowns and a full contingency of medical supplies from our QRS vehicle if needed. Both the driver and passenger of the the chase vehicles were emt's and probably half the riders had some medical training given the nature of the ride.

Not sure what the plans are for today other than relaxing.


----------



## tonyt

Runningwolf said:


> Just let my dog out and a Pileated Woodpecker flew right in front of us over to a tree across the street.



Neat. We have 7 varieties of woodpeckers in East Texas. They love pecking on the eves of my house for breakfast. 
The real fun at my house (we have right at one acre and the back third if it heavily wooded) is watching the Redtailed Hawk families every year. Hawks are Bad A$$!


----------



## Tom

ffemt128 said:


> Looking like rain. Glad the weather was good yesterday for our Poker Run. Given the fact that it rained early on during the registration process, we ended up with I believe 49 bikes. I thought that was an acceptable number for the first year and the weather conditions just before the ride. Once we got underway it was clear and sunny skies. Ride was 97 miles and total time with stops was right around 3 1/2 hours. We had a chase vehicle with an enclosed trailer in the event of any breakdowns and a full contingency of medical supplies from our QRS vehicle if needed. Both the driver and passenger of the the chase vehicles were emt's and probably half the riders had some medical training given the nature of the ride.
> 
> Not sure what the plans are for today other than relaxing.



RAIN?
Whats that? just have 100+* heat here


----------



## Sirs

Yeah the pilated's are one of my favorite birds only to be topped by owls and hawks. 
My only tattoo so far is of an owl I have and probly always will go out at night and call owls in close, we was tracking a deer one night and I heard an old one hollering aways off I called to it, he answered and came up really close and started following us most of the night. Only thing more exciting to hear at night is hearing a mountain lion or bobcat hollering those can make your neck hair stand up. lol


----------



## Sirs

oh Tom we know that all to well hear our air was out for the past 4 days till yesterday when (God I love him now) my son in law came up and fixed it for us, yeah those 3 days were every one well over 100 degrees.


----------



## Flem

Heading to a Pirate game this afternoon with the family. Hoping to avoid a sweep with the Cardinals. Then back home for a cookout. Probably open a bottle or two of wine. It just doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I'm in the primary stage of 2 gals of Niagara/Cherry starting from the Welch's Juice. I'm planning on fermenting it to good and dry so I can hopefully blend with my really sweet N/C to make a more enjoyable tasting wine (just too sweet at this point). These were another 2 batches before realizing that I need to check specific gravity BEFORE adding any sugar. What would you suggest?
What I have now is 2 five gal carboys of N/C sitting with a finished SG of around 1.030. It's been stabilized. I began the 2 gals yesterday, and plan on taking it down to below 1.000. In your opinion, would one gal of 1.000 SG or just below, level out the 1.030 or would it take more than 1 gal per 5 gal amount?

Am I thinking correctly? I'll be so glad when I get beyond this constant mistake making era.


----------



## Tom

Going to my moms. So, when I'm gone I expect Dan to pass me on # of messages with pointless responses just to add to his #.

U da man Dan.


----------



## Daisy317

I'm recovering today... so much drinking yesterday!

My wine won a first, two seconds, and a third!!


----------



## docanddeb

A good reason to celebrate!! What competition did you enter?

Congrats!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Daisy317 said:


> I'm recovering today... so much drinking yesterday!
> 
> My wine won a first, two seconds, and a third!!



That great! A huge congrats to you!


----------



## Wade E

Congrats Daisy with taking all of the awards!!!


----------



## Julie

Way to go Daisy, what wines did you enter?


----------



## Runningwolf

You deserve the day Daisy! Julie it is posted under PA wine competition.


----------



## tonyt

Congrats on the award, that's great. Did you get judging comments, if so share.


----------



## Daisy317

Julie said:


> Way to go Daisy, what wines did you enter?



Beaujoulais Nouveau - 1st place - dry red
Great clarity, "envelopes the palate", and refreshing aftertaste

Strawberry Merlot - 2nd place - "other"
not to sweet, excellent clarity, fruity and light aroma

Dry Niagara - 2nd place - dry white
good clarity, crisp aftertaste

Whitetail Wine / Sweet Niagara - 3rd place - sweet white 
good clarity, just the right sweetness

Cherry Skeeter did not win. The notes on it was that it had a great initial taste but it stopped and did not linger. It also did not have a full aroma that they were looking for.


----------



## Tom

what was entered?


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats to you!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom did you read the post above yours


----------



## Tom

No didnt read all the messages pasat the one I answered. U C I just got in.

Congrats again!


----------



## Julie

Dan, I had thought you were entering this, is there competitions for this fall that you are entering?


----------



## winemaker_3352

Started my peach wine to blend with my strawberry wine today.

Cold fermenting at 62* right now. Going to try and get it to 59 - 60*.


----------



## Julie

winemaker_3352 said:


> Started my peach wine to blend with my strawberry wine today.
> 
> Cold fermenting at 62* right now. Going to try and get it to 59 - 60*.



Jon this sounds interesting, I would never have thought to put a peach and strawberry together, have you done this before?


----------



## Tom

winemaker_3352 said:


> Started my peach wine to blend with my strawberry wine today.
> 
> Cold fermenting at 62* right now. Going to try and get it to 59 - 60*.



Make sure your yeast will go that low.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Dan, I had thought you were entering this, is there competitions for this fall that you are entering?



When I called they said I missed the deadline. Daisy said they were excepting entries though that morning. She thinks it was politics because they were taking all of my information until I gave my city. All of a sudden I was past the deadline.


----------



## Julie

I was wondering because of her post that is what it sound like to me, well if that is how they are you are better off not entering that one, I am sure there are a lot of others that you are going to enter.


----------



## Runningwolf

Yes there are a few in the area that are good.I was surprised at all the prizes they gave out at that competition That was really cool!

The fairs around here pay out cash and usually the smaller the fair the bigger the purse.


----------



## Daisy317

Julie said:


> I was wondering because of her post that is what it sound like to me, well if that is how they are you are better off not entering that one, I am sure there are a lot of others that you are going to enter.



I was pretty upset when he told me what they said when he called too. Everyone there was really friendly and the judges discussed the wines you entered after the announcements were made. It was really great feedback.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Daisy, next year for sure I'll be there.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Julie said:


> Jon this sounds interesting, I would never have thought to put a peach and strawberry together, have you done this before?



Yeah - i made it for the first time last year - won some medals for it. Family loved it.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Tom said:


> Make sure your yeast will go that low.



It goes down to 59*.


----------



## Runningwolf

Jon what other grapes or fruits are you blending?


----------



## winemaker_3352

Runningwolf said:


> Jon what other grapes or fruits are you blending?



Just the Strawberry and Peach.

Strawberry is already cleared and ready - have to finish the peach up - then blend it.


----------



## Julie

winemaker_3352 said:


> Just the Strawberry and Peach.
> 
> Strawberry is already cleared and ready - have to finish the peach up - then blend it.



what is your blend ratio, I think I need to try this.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Julie said:


> what is your blend ratio, I think I need to try this.



1 gallon of peach to 6 gallons of strawberry.

You should try it. It is really good.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sure wish I had some peach right not as I have about 20 bottles of strawberry I hate. Maybe it's like the red plum and needs a few years to come around.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Runningwolf said:


> Sure wish I had some peach right not as I have about 20 bottles of strawberry I hate. Maybe it's like the red plum and needs a few years to come around.



Well you know what - the strawberry that i made - tasted good - but there was something about adding the peach to it that really made the strawberry come alive.

Go and get about 6-8 pounds of peaches and make a gallon to blend with your bottles..


----------



## Runningwolf

Walkers sells Peach so I'll wait till fall. I was thinking more like 6 gallons peach to one gallon of strawberry. Did you try this? 

I did this with Niagara and Cayuga. Made one batch 5:1 and the next one just the opposite at 1:5. They both turned out excellent.


----------



## winemaker_3352

Runningwolf said:


> Walkers sells Peach so I'll wait till fall. I was thinking more like 6 gallons peach to one gallon of strawberry. Did you try this?
> 
> I did this with Niagara and Cayuga. Made one batch 5:1 and the next one just the opposite at 1:5. They both turned out excellent.



No - I didn't blend the other way. Try and let us know how it turns out..


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Sure wish I had some peach right not as I have about 20 bottles of strawberry I hate. Maybe it's like the red plum and needs a few years to come around.



I really enjoyed the Strawberry I made last year and this year's batch is tasting pretty good as well so far for being very young. I need to rack in about 2-3 weeks then I'll re-check acid and have the wife approve the sweetness. I have it at 1.004sg now and the initial sg reading was .60% (I believe off the top of my head). I know it was at the lower end of the recommended range since I knew I could adjust later on. I may have to go get some peaches. Aldi has them for $.99 per pound. Could start a small batch.


----------



## Larryh86GT

First pickings of green beans and beets this morning:


----------



## docanddeb

You should try the cylindrical beets... sort of like a fat carrot. They grow so much faster and easier to slice. They take less time to cook as well. They never get "woody" on me either. I make pickled beets and just freeze them. They taste great in the winter.

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Debbie you ever make asparagus wine?


----------



## docanddeb

Nope... never saw a recipe for THAT!! Beet wine, yes... twice... never again. I'll wait another 4 yrs and test what I have bottled!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> Nope... never saw a recipe for THAT!!
> Debbie



I was just thinking you wouldn't even need a slurry to make a pee with that.


----------



## docanddeb

It would be one POTENT slurry!!

Debbie


----------



## RedNeckWino

Fermenting everything in sight!
8 gallons of Blueberries, 41 pounds of berries. (F-pack set aside)
10 gallons of Blackberries, 50 pounds of berries. (will have to pick more for F-pack)
Tomorrow is picking Elderberries. Hope is for 6 gallons @ 35-40 pounds.


----------



## Flem

Went horseback riding with a buddy today. OH MY ACHING ARSE!!!


----------



## docanddeb

It gets my husband in the inner thighs... he said his legs aren't meant to go straight out! He's only ridden with me once and never will again!! LOL


Debbie


----------



## Redtrk

Flem said:


> Went horseback riding with a buddy today. OH *THAT* ACHING *HORSE*!!!



Fixed it! Just kidding  


Today was my Masonic Lodge picnic then we went to a Greek Festival close to us. There was lots and lots of wine sampling going on at the festival.


----------



## Runningwolf

Volunteered at a farm market today for a fund raiser for the cancer foundation. Of course I donated wine for the auction. The market was donating $1.00 for every "pick your own" blueberry purchase. By 5pm they had sold over 700 qts.


----------



## Flem

Redtrk said:


> Fixed it! Just kidding
> 
> 
> Today was my Masonic Lodge picnic then we went to a Greek Festival close to us. There was lots and lots of wine sampling going on at the festival.



After a 3 hour ride, I'm sure he was aching as much as me.


----------



## Flem

docanddeb said:


> It gets my husband in the inner thighs... he said his legs aren't meant to go straight out! He's only ridden with me once and never will again!! LOL
> 
> 
> Debbie



Inner thighs, knees, butt, back---you name it, I can feel it. I only get to ride once or twice a year so I never get a chance to get in "shape". Not that I ever would.


----------



## Redtrk

Flem said:


> After a 3 hour ride, I'm sure he was aching as much as me.



My mom always had horses so I grew up riding them. Sometimes I miss horse riding however now I do enjoy my iron horse a lot better.


----------



## Redtrk

Well I was going to make jalapeno wine this morning. However I was having some problems last night that continued this morning. Vicki thought it was best to have them checked out so she brought me to the ER. It seems that my heart went into A-fib and they now have it under control. Doc said I have to stay overnight for tests tomorrow. So I'm bummed because I had the peppers cut up and ready to go.


----------



## ibglowin

Woa. A-fib is not something to mess around with. Undiagnosed (and untreated of course) A-fib took my best friend of 30 years at the age of 59. Got up one morning and had a massive stroke. He died 2 days later. He was the picture of health from the outside you would have never guessed it. You are sooooooo lucky to have had it diagnosed in time as it is so treatable. 

Those peppers will still be there tomorrow.

Take care of yourself Rick!


----------



## Flem

Take care of yourself, Rick. I have a lot of friends who live with that condition. I'd like to add you to that list. Good luck!!


----------



## Tom

*Damn ! ! ! ! !*

*By far the most viewed and responded..
Well what started as a simple question we have 102,000 people view this thread. I can't fathom what from a simple ? that we got all these responces as well.
It's kinda like our own soap opera .*


----------



## docanddeb

Take care of yourself Rick!! Prayers coming your way!

Debbie


----------



## Tom

Redtrk said:


> Well I was going to make jalapeno wine this morning. However I was having some problems last night that continued this morning. Vicki thought it was best to have them checked out so she brought me to the ER. It seems that my heart went into A-fib and they now have it under control. Doc said I have to stay overnight for tests tomorrow. So I'm bummed because I had the peppers cut up and ready to go.



PEPPERS can be replaced YOU can't. Listen to the doctor. Offer him/her a bottle when U leave.


----------



## Redtrk

Thanks everyone! I really don't want to stay here but they are keeping me overnight for tests tomorrow. However after seeing how cute most of the nurses are I don't mind as much. Lol!!!


----------



## jtstar

Hurry up and get better this us what happens if you don't drink enough wine LoL


----------



## ffemt128

Get better soon so that you can get back to those Peppers.


----------



## jtstar

Drove down to Atoka Tn. yesterday long drive be down here all week visiting the kids would love to find some fresh fruit to take home with me next weekend


----------



## Runningwolf

Rick take care of yourself and keep us posted on the nurses. Thoughts going out to you.


----------



## docanddeb

He'll want to know what hospital, what floor and what shift is best...

Debbie


----------



## Julie

Take care Rick, I'll be thinkin of ya. And leave those nurses alone, for crying out loud!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Take care Rick, I'll be thinkin of ya. And leave those nurses along, for crying out loud!



I think Julie meant to say " lead those nurses along" and Not "leave them along".

Just remember when that beauty wakes you up in the middle of the night and asks you if you'd like to pee it's not really a dream and she's not inviting you for the Skeeter either.


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> I think Julie meant to say " lead those nurses along" and Not "leave them along".
> 
> Just remember when that beauty wakes you up in the middle of the night and asks you if you'd like to pee it's not really a dream and she's not inviting you for the Skeeter either.



So far I've been 5 for 5 on nurses Dan. All cuties so I'm shocked that my heart rate is back down to nornal. Lol!!! Sooner or later I know I'm going to get one who could toss me across the room if need be so I have to be good.


----------



## MrTaylor

It's been brew busy all weekend! I started a summer ale on Friday. Bottled my elderberry wine on Saturday and made labels today.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Runningwolf

OUCH!!!


----------



## SarahRides

Runningwolf said:


> OUCH!!!



I agree! But love the label! I need to start working on making decent labels.......I'm just not artistic or creative AT ALL!  I envy all you that are.


----------



## Wade E

Well we renewed our vows today in a catholic church as our marriage was never blessed which really meant a lot to her. Im not much of a church going person but Im not against it at all. Try to make the woman happy and life ill be that much better.


----------



## jtstar

Congrats Wade how many years have you had such a wonderful woman


----------



## Runningwolf

...so did you get another fishing pole out of it.  Really congratulations, thats great!


----------



## Flem

Good for you, Wade. Congratulations!


----------



## Tom

Congrats!

How does it feel to be "legal" ... LOL


----------



## Daisy317

What did I do today? I learned that garlic and onion wine is really gross smelling in primary fermentation... But on a lighter note, I should be safe from vampires tonight


----------



## Tom

F Y I 

Wade in 3 days we will celebrate our 42nd anniversary.

How many for you?


----------



## Daisy317

Wade E said:


> Well we renewed our vows today in a catholic church as our marriage was never blessed which really meant a lot to her. Im not much of a church going person but Im not against it at all. Try to make the woman happy and life ill be that much better.



CONGRATS!!! 

Hope you had fun renewing the wedding night


----------



## Daisy317

Tom said:


> F Y I
> 
> Wade in 3 days we will celebrate our 42nd anniversary.
> 
> How many for you?



That's quite an accomplishment! Congrats to you too!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool Tom, Congratulations to you and your wife.

I assume Wade is out fishing (at home that is). I bet his pole is anchored this time.


----------



## Redtrk

That's great news Wade. Congrats to you both and may you be blessed with many more years.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rick you better turn the lights out before Nurse Rachet comes in.


----------



## Wade E

Congrats Tom. Its 15 years here and actually I am getting another bait runner reel sometime this week but that had nothing to do with this. The night my pole went bye bye a guy I was fishing with told me he had a brand new one like mine still in the box he would sell me pretty cheap but until yesterday I couldnt get a hold of him but he finally called so Ill grab it off him this week some time and replace one of my other reels thats nit a Bait Runner and keep the other as a spare.


----------



## ffemt128

Well, my son and future daughter in law came up this evening and drank several bottles of wine. They are finally engaged. Congratulations to Michael and Sammi. We love you


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Rick you better turn the lights out before Nurse Rachet comes in.



Thanks for the tip Dan.


----------



## ffemt128

Congrats Tom. That is quite an accomplishment these days. Congrats to Wade as well.


----------



## Flem

ffemt128 said:


> Well, my son and future daughter in law came up this evening and drank several bottles of wine. They are finally engaged. Congratulations to Michael and Sammi. We love you



Congratulations Doug, to you and your family. Better make more wine for the reception. LOL


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> Congratulations Doug, to you and your family. Better make more wine for the reception. LOL



I tried to get an anticipated date, it all depends on if he is deployed this fall or not. I already told my wonderful wife that the wine we have in the basement may very well be off limits.....


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats to you both Wade and Tom!


----------



## ibglowin

What was it about this weekend?

Our oldest daughter's boyfriend flew out in person on Saturday to ask for permission to marry her. Just him, all by himself. They live in LA and he if anyone recalls he is the grandson of Glen Ford the actor. He is not into acting, in fact far from it. He is an Economist and works up data for Intellectual Property (IP) court cases for legal firms. You might say he is a highly paid researcher that figures out damages lost. Anyway, very sharp guy, about as down to earth as can be (sounds a bit like a young Jimmy Stewart when he speaks), grounded, and very good at saving $$ instead of spending it. Not flashy, drives a Honda Accord for gosh sakes. Needless to say we gave him our blessing. Very happy for the two of them!

Congrats on your good news as well Doug! 



ffemt128 said:


> Well, my son and future daughter in law came up this evening and drank several bottles of wine. They are finally engaged. Congratulations to Michael and Sammi. We love you


----------



## ffemt128

ibglowin said:


> What was it about this weekend?
> 
> Our oldest daughter's boyfriend flew out in person on Saturday to ask for permission to marry her. Just him, all by himself. They live in LA and he if anyone recalls he is the grandson of Glen Ford the actor. He is not into acting, in fact far from it. He is an Economist and works up data for Intellectual Property (IP) court cases for legal firms. You might say he is a highly paid researcher that figures out damages lost. Anyway, very sharp guy, about as down to earth as can be (sounds a bit like a young Jimmy Stewart when he speaks), grounded, and very good at saving $$ instead of spending it. Not flashy, drives a Honda Accord for gosh sakes. Needless to say we gave him our blessing. Very happy for the two of them!
> 
> Congrats on your good news as well Doug!



Congrats to you also.. It has been a busy weekend.


----------



## tonyt

Congratulations to all of you. Kathy and I will toast to all of your celebratory announcements this evening at wine thirty.


----------



## Runningwolf

Congratulations, you better get that special batch made.


----------



## Ernest T Bass

*Crying*

Just poured 5 gallons of watermelon wine down the drain. I guess I made it out of rotten watermelons.


----------



## jtstar

Bud said:


> Just poured 5 gallons of watermelon wine down the drain. I guess I made it out of rotten watermelons.



Sorry about your wine


----------



## jtstar

Bud said:


> Just poured 5 gallons of watermelon wine down the drain. I guess I made it out of rotten watermelons.



We are only 22 miles apart this week I am down here at Atoka Tn. visiting my grandkids


----------



## docanddeb

Watermelon wine is very difficult... for experienced winemakers... and then a real crap shoot. I have not made any. The most logic I heard was keeping it cool while you Kmeta it and then as cool as the yeast will bear to avoid immediate spoilage.
Sorry for your loss! Pumpkin is easier and cheaper!

Debbie


----------



## Redtrk

I'm sitting at home!  Now I can get back to making my jalapeno wine!


----------



## Flem

Redtrk said:


> I'm sitting at home!  Now I can get back to making my jalapeno wine!



I'm assuming (hoping) your tests turned out good???


----------



## docanddeb

Well, they found his heart in the right place... I'd say that was good results!!

Glad you're home... now dreaming about the nurses!

Debbie


----------



## SarahRides

Redtrk said:


> I'm sitting at home!  Now I can get back to making my jalapeno wine!



Wahoo! Congrats! Were you discharge, or did you sneak out the back entrance?  Take it easy!


----------



## Runningwolf

Welcome home Rick!!


----------



## Redtrk

The tests all turned out to be normal. (Except for my brain waves)  No new meds as the doc said this is not a repeat thing for me but if it happens again then more tests and probably meds. I don't plan on it. I am going to miss the nurses and their being so nice to me.  It's good to be home and I do have what I would consider to be the best wife ever. Thanks for the thought, prayers, and comments everyone. Now back to wine making.


----------



## Julie

Glad to hear everything is ok and yea back to winemaking


----------



## Wade E

Glad to hear that Rick! I went salt water fishing for a little while today but then a storm started brewing and lightning in the distance. I thought it was pretty far away until I went to cast and took a little zap!!!!! I even seen a little spark like that of a electric lighter like for w grill starter and felt a few volts and immediately decided that I better pack it up right then and there!!! On the way home I really hit the storm and got some serious hail and had to pull over as it was right n the edge of busting through the windshield. It didnt break the glass put put a few dents in my car. Im not worried about it tough as like I said in another post I have a cracked block or head so its just a matter of time before the engine has some serious problems!  There was some sever flooding also where I almost had to turn around and find another way home twice!  Water was probably up to the bottom of my doors.


----------



## Redtrk

I've learned that anytime you're on the salt water Wade if you see dark clouds and or lightning fire up the boat and hit the gas. They're usually closer and faster than you think. 

Yep back to wine making. I got my jalapeno started tonight and added the second batch of ingredients to my pee. It's good to be home.


----------



## ibglowin

Good to hear it Rick!


----------



## tonyt

Way to go Rick . . . Making wine Saturday, hospital Sunday and back making wine on Monday. You rock!


----------



## Flem

tonyt said:


> Way to go Rick . . . Making wine Saturday, hospital Sunday and back making wine on Monday. You rock!



Tony. Are you trying to say he "didn't skip a beat"?


----------



## Tom

*Beer*

Just kegged 5 gal of Raspberry Wheat AND 5 gal Orange Wheat


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom that sounds great. I can only imagine what that would do to my alleries with grain products.


----------



## Tom

Shouldnt do to much. have you tried beer? All beer is from Barley and or wheat.
Not like you are eating it. Nothing to digest just "passes" through...LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Yes I love beer. After the first glass my face and chest turn red. After the second glass it clears up and I'm fine. Go figure!


----------



## Daisy317

Tom said:


> Just kegged 5 gal of Raspberry Wheat AND 5 gal Orange Wheat



That sounds yummy


----------



## Tom

Daisy317 said:


> That sounds yummy



That it IS !!


----------



## Tom

going out tonight to celebrate our 42nd anniversary


----------



## Wade E

Congrats Tom and have some Surf & Turf for me too.


----------



## dangerdave

Tom said:


> going out tonight to celebrate our 42nd anniversary



I have had two marriages that add up to about that much...

Have a good night out. Enjoy! 

<ps - What am I doing? I'm 10 hours into a 24 hour shift...and missing home.


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats to you both!


----------



## docanddeb

I got that beat.. 3 marriages and 37 yrs.

I started WAY too young!! Child bride, I was!

5 yrs, 16 yrs and 8 yrs respectively

1 child, 2 children and 3 cats respectively as well!

Next time, I'll get another cat!

Debbie


----------



## Redtrk

Tom said:


> going out tonight to celebrate our 42nd anniversary



Congrats to you both Mr & Mrs Tom!


----------



## Flem

Congratulations Tom. I hope you enjoyed your night out.


----------



## Runningwolf

Congrats Tom hope you enjoyed your evening.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Just went to Sam's Club and found the De Vinci flavoring syrup in the unsweetened raspberry. It was about $4.50/bottle. That really surprised me since the best price I found it on line was almost $8.00/bottle plus shipping. If my Niagara/Cherry needs a little boost, I might add some of this to it. I found some unsweet caramel that I'm thinking would make a really good "candied apple" wine. Might have to experiment with that idea.


----------



## Tom

I have used them in Beer and Wine. Look for a restaurant supply as they may have a bigger selection.


----------



## Tom

*Steamed Juice*

Today I steamed 31#'s of Raspberries. Got 4 gallons of juice in "ball" jars. Don't ask what I got them for..


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom being you used 31 pounds will that make 6 gallons of wine?


----------



## SpoiledRotten

What did you pay for them, Tom?


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Runningwolf said:


> Tom being you used 31 pounds will that make 6 gallons of wine?



Dan, you know it won't make but 5 gallons. That's what I've been reading from you guys since day one here. 6# = 1 gallon


----------



## Tom

A little short. But, I have more. I will use 4 1/2 gal + Sugar and maybe 3/4gal of water = 6 gal. Oh yea I also will be adding f-pac.

Now I may blend it. Any suggestions? Raspberry has a delicate flavor so dont want to add it to a strong profile.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ahhh your right but some fruits are very strong. I am not sure about raspberry's but it may be five figuring in the steam that went into it also.


----------



## Tom

SpoiledRotten said:


> What did you pay for them, Tom?



I said DON'T ASK !

You may not like the answer... LOL

Bet Dan can come close to what I got them for


----------



## Runningwolf

What about a light grape like Seval?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> I said DON'T ASK !
> 
> You may not like the answer... LOL
> 
> Bet Dan can come close to what I got them for



Yeap exactly the same amount I have in my pockets right now.


----------



## Tom

U may be right. So whats "IN YOUR POCKET"


----------



## Runningwolf

Zilch


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Dan, what are you doing with my pants on? That is what my pocket looks like.


----------



## Tom

See I told you Dan will know!

*FREE!!! NADDA, ZILCH, ZERO*


----------



## Tom

Now you had to ask. Feel better or mad you didnt get them....


----------



## Redtrk

Well since it is my wife's Birthday today I took her out to dinner with her choice of restaurants. She chose a Japanese Bistro so we had hibachi tonight with drinks of course.  Then home to hopefully relax and the kids kept popping in and seemed to stay forever. Well since I needed to bottle 5 gallons of beer I put them all to work bottling. i'm really glad I have a great wife who doesn't mind that I bottled on her birthday. BTW It had to get done before tomorrow evening because we are leaving for Kansas.


----------



## Tom

Ya gonna see Dorothy??


----------



## Redtrk

Tom said:


> Ya gonna see Dorothy??



And of course Toto!


----------



## Wade E

Loading up a brand new laptop for my son. He is 7 years old and earns lots of money around the house by doing chores and saves it very well already. With a coupon I got through Staples and some decent rebates he just bought a new toy. That boy saved up $330 over the last few months! At 7 years old he loads the dishwasher, runs it and empties it. He does laundry, cleans rooms and I do mean clean like an entire bathroom. My 13 year old daughter on the other hand rarely even comes out of here room! He'll probably have a car before her!! LOL


----------



## Daisy317

He earned $300 in chores? Dang! Inflation has really gone up since I was that age!


----------



## Wade E

He really does a lot of work and almost every single day! My wife had neck surgery a few weeks ago and with me working he is a big help!!!!


----------



## Daisy317

Wade E said:


> He really does a lot of work and almost every single day! My wife had neck surgery a few weeks ago and with me working he is a big help!!!!



I'm sure he is a big help. He sounds like a very ambitious kid. Just complaining cuz my parents squeaked when they walked.... haha


----------



## tonyt

Wade, you must be a good example.


----------



## Wade E

Tomorrow morning Im headed to Rhode Island to do some salt water fishing at a place called Charlestown Breachway which is supposedly a hot spot so wish me luck. I also entered into a bluefishing contest in Ct. on the 27-28th. You will n t ee me most likely on either of those days as Ill be itting the water very hard. 1st place is $25,000, 2nd is $10,000, 3rd is $3,000, 4th and 5th is $1,000 and then all the way down to 32nd plac is all $200. Lots of chances to win some money and Daddy needs a new car badly!!!!!!


----------



## SarahRides

Making Raspberry Lime Skeeter Part 2.........


----------



## amytmock

I have a massive amount of yardwork to do.. (weedling, triming, clearing, and mowing). But it looks like rain -- so if it rains I'll add washing the jeep to that list (washing cars in the rain is the BEST!!! No need to rinse! - of course, my neighbors prolly think I'm a little odd)


----------



## almargita

Just finished canning about 15 jars of Hot Peppers, mixture of Sauerkraut Stuffed & Sweet Hot Chunks. Have a few more recipes I'm thinking about trying also. 
Doesn't seem like its worth the time to grow my own Green Bell Peppers & fight the deer that are eating everything, saw at a local farm a bag of 6 beautiful green peppers for .99 cents!! Thats pretty cheap!!

AL


----------



## SarahRides

almargita said:


> Just finished canning about 15 jars of Hot Peppers, mixture of Sauerkraut Stuffed & Sweet Hot Chunks. Have a few more recipes I'm thinking about trying also.
> Doesn't seem like its worth the time to grow my own Green Bell Peppers & fight the deer that are eating everything, saw at a local farm a bag of 6 beautiful green peppers for .99 cents!! Thats pretty cheap!!
> 
> AL



I tried gardening once........didn't get too much out of it. I figure there are local farms that do a much better job at growing fruits and veggies than I ever could!


----------



## Runningwolf

SarahRides said:


> I tried gardening once........didn't get too much out of it. I figure there are local farms that do a much better job at growing fruits and veggies than I ever could!



Sarah I'm with you. A tomato or two would be ok but my stuff went to waste there was so much. For the price of it along the raod its worth supporting my local farmers.


----------



## Tom

Today I started 6 gall batch of Blackberry Wine
SG 1.085 
35#'s Blackberry
CDB yeast


----------



## Tom

*Score !*

Just got 25#'s of Blackberries. Cost? ONE bottle of wine + $2.00.

Just froze them for "later"


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Just got 25#'s of Blackberries. Cost? ONE bottle of wine + $2.00.
> 
> Just froze them for "later"


----------



## Tom

U should talk...LOL


----------



## Flem

Just got back from a car show/cruise in our downtown area. It's great to see the old muscle cars from the 50's and 60's.


----------



## almargita

You are right about not worth the effort to grow your own, just find the local farmer & buy from him, but I enjoy starting evertything from seed in the spring, from veg to flowers!! The guys I golf with think I'm nuts as I look for seed pods on the various flowers on different golf courses in the fall. Whatever floats your boat!! I think I'll plant more flowers then vegetables next year, as long as I plant a lot of marigolds, the deer don't bother these much. The plants are like the wine, you wind up giving a lot of it away anyhow!!


----------



## amytmock

So, today, besides my previously mentioned outdoor chores... I also did my first racking on my first two wine batches (yay!), I cleaned up one pretty nasty red wine stain out of the carpet, and I bought a case of corona and started drinking beer (for the sake of my future skeeter pee). 

P.S. I also order Chinese for dinner -- for mik's sake.


----------



## Daisy317

Tom said:


> Just got 25#'s of Blackberries. Cost? ONE bottle of wine + $2.00.
> 
> Just froze them for "later"



Jealous? noooo not me...


----------



## Daisy317

I just got done stirring my latest batch in the basement... MAN OH MAN does raspberry smell 100000000000x better than garlic & onion in a primary bucket!!! LOL!


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO I would say I have to agree with you Daisy.


----------



## Wade E

Went fishing today in R.I. no big ones as the tip of the Breachway was just to crowded so fished for smaller fry closer to shore and was pounding the Scups.


----------



## wvbrewer

Working today. Red wine and True Blood tonight its going to be a nice evening. Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## amytmock

I'm drinking lots and lots of corona... Not for me mind you -- but for the future of my future skeeter pee


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Well, my wife is traveling to New Jersey to perform emergency work due to the Verizon strike that started last night at midnight. My poor wife.  She'll have to work 12 hr days there, while still managing her team that's here. I already miss her. She'll be in New Jersey, so while I anxiously await her arrival at the Newark airport, I've been creating a spreadsheet to keep the records of my wine making procedures. Now, rather than write a lot of stuff on an index card, store it in a sandwich bag, I simply label that batch (i.e. Niagara 0805) on an index card, put it in a sandwich bag, not to be removed again until it ready to be discarded, and enter the date, time, SG, etc., on the Excel spreadsheet and the info is right here on my laptop when needed. 

BTW.... wouldn't a really good f-pac be a can of Welch's concentrate, the same flavor as the wine? Just add as much as needed. It's unsweetened so I wouldn't have to worry about it affecting the SG and it wouldn't dilute the wine.


----------



## Tom

If making a Niagra sure you can do that

Today I just finished a 10gal A/G batch of a Killian's Red Clone


----------



## Tom

Oh yea,
Added yeast to my Blackberry wine


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Thanks for the confirmation, Tom!


----------



## Wade E

Spoiled Rotten, you should try the BrewTrax software designed for beer and wine, mainly wine. It is awesome software and they even support this site. 
http://www.brewtrax.com/


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I'll check it out, Wade! Thanks.


----------



## SarahRides

Wade E said:


> Spoiled Rotten, you should try the BrewTrax software designed for beer and wine, mainly wine. It is awesome software and they even support this site.
> http://www.brewtrax.com/



Looks like great software Wade, however it doesn't appear that it will work on a Mac.


----------



## Daisy317

It sounds like an interesting piece of software. Anybody here use it?


----------



## Wade E

Many people here use it including me. It has just about every otion you can think of an d if you do think of something else please pm him as he isw a meber here an d loves new ideas! Just dont expect immediate responce as he's across the big pond so usually sleeps while we are up. Im pretty sure he was working on a free trial period. Not sure if thats up and going yet. Look in Our Vendors area.


----------



## Flem

Heading off to a charity golf outing at Moutour Country Club.


----------



## Redtrk

Leaving Newton, Kansas toward Fort Collins, Colorado. With a few winery stops along the way.


----------



## ffemt128

Working then home to pack for my trip to Raleigh. Need to research some wineries to occupy my evenings. I'll be heading down 77 to Winston/Salem then across to Raleigh based on the GPS.


----------



## jtstar

Redtrk said:


> Leaving Newton, Kansas toward Fort Collins, Colorado. With a few winery stops along the way.



I don't know what route you plan to take but I will tell you that parts of Interstate 29 are closed due to the Missouri River flooding so be careful


----------



## amytmock

I'm working today... Not too exciting


----------



## jtstar

Got back home from Tn late Sat. night didn't do much on Sunday did go though my vineyard and check it out I lost some of my new cuttings due to the hot weather but still have enough to keep them going and back to work on Monday


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Working then home to pack for my trip to Raleigh. Need to research some wineries to occupy my evenings. I'll be heading down 77 to Winston/Salem then across to Raleigh based on the GPS.



Doug, check out www.catchwine.com click on North Carolina


----------



## Runningwolf

Just finished bottling 30 gallons; Isabella/Blackberry, Riesling, Gewürztraminer, Red Plum and Lambrusca. Labels are made just need to put those and the capsules on.


----------



## ffemt128

Made it to Raleigh without a problem. Stopped and had lunch with Sirs. I'll be bringing goodies back with me.


----------



## Sirs

ya gotta let me know what you think if you can catch your breath afterward, you know rocket fuel and all lol


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> ya gotta let me know what you think if you can catch your breath afterward, you know rocket fuel and all lol



I'll be saving that for when I get home. Walked around Raleigh for about an hour then had dinner at The Oxford. Really good prime rib and a nice Pinot Noir.


----------



## Sirs

ok if you say so lol


----------



## jtstar

Well I went to work tonight but was sent home because I failed to tell my boss last night that we had problems on the tram dock this is the area that I run at the plant that I work at so here I am drinking wild plume wine and enjoying the evening at home will have to report to work tomorrow and see what my punishment will be for not telling my boss even though I did ever thing right last night and nobody was hurt


----------



## Julie

jtstar said:


> Well I went to work tonight but was sent home because I failed to tell my boss last night that we had problems on the tram dock this is the area that I run at the plant that I work at so here I am drinking wild plume wine and enjoying the evening at home will have to report to work tomorrow and see what my punishment will be for not telling my boss even though I did ever thing right last night and nobody was hurt



Wow jt, that doesn't sound like a very nice place to work at. Hope your punishment isn't too bad. I guess the days are gone when you get praised when doing right or good.


----------



## jtstar

jtstar said:


> Well I went to work tonight but was sent home because I failed to tell my boss last night that we had problems on the tram dock this is the area that I run at the plant that I work at so here I am drinking wild plume wine and enjoying the evening at home will have to report to work tomorrow and see what my punishment will be for not telling my boss even though I did ever thing right last night and nobody was hurt



Well here I am sitting at home again sipping on my wild plume I went to work today and had to report to HR for my punishment well here it is and I really feel bad that they think this is punishment but they gave three days suspension without pay and a written warning on my record for all of you who are curious as to where I work it is Tyson Fresh Meats headquarters in Springdale Ark. nice company


----------



## Tom

jtstar said:


> Well here I am sitting at home again sipping on my wild plume I went to work today and had to report to HR for my punishment well here it is and I really feel bad that they think this is punishment but they gave three days suspension without pay and a written warning on my record for all of you who are curious as to where I work it is Tyson Fresh Meats headquarters in Springdale Ark. nice company



? why is this NOT punishment?


----------



## Tom

Just posted 2 PDF's on Yeast In "Caculators, Wine logs and Yeast Charts".


----------



## jtstar

Tom said:


> ? why is this NOT punishment?



For those of you who have never worked in a packinghouse it is not an easy life you are under paid for the type of work you do. You have workers working elbow to elbow next to each other and they are cutting up five hundred head of cattle per hour while there maintenance worker are getting paid one hell of a lot more and they don't work as hard so any time out of this place is a blessing paid or not paid and the discipline only stays on your work record for one year.


----------



## Wade E

I sort of hear ya JT. We do everything as right as can be in the manufacturing dept but despite that we get all the blame for the company not running right mainly because the boss doesnt want to blame who is really screwing the company up......wait for it....... His family!!!!! His son manages the place or should I say mismanages the place, his brother orders all the material or should I say never orders the materials. Hos younger son has been (working) on our website for well over 1 year and the man himself cant go a day without spending stupid money on things that do nothing to help us get ahead. The only family there that I cant say isnt screwing up everything is his daughter, she does payroll and pays all the bills on time as I have good contact with all the lumber salesman from being in this trade so long and being a foreman at other stair and cabinet companies. While we are taking home 10% less and dont get any vacations anymore (use to get 2 weeks) they take more vacations then ever. Between that and this place just destroying my back I so need to find another job but dont have money to go to school to find a job that pays anything near where I would need to survive. Just plain stuck here!


----------



## Flem

Hitching up the 5'er to go camping for the weekend.


----------



## jtstar

Wade E said:


> I sort of hear ya JT. We do everything as right as can be in the manufacturing dept but despite that we get all the blame for the company not running right mainly because the boss doesnt want to blame who is really screwing the company up......wait for it....... His family!!!!! His son manages the place or should I say mismanages the place, his brother orders all the material or should I say never orders the materials. Hos younger son has been (working) on our website for well over 1 year and the man himself cant go a day without spending stupid money on things that do nothing to help us get ahead. The only family there that I cant say isnt screwing up everything is his daughter, she does payroll and pays all the bills on time as I have good contact with all the lumber salesman from being in this trade so long and being a foreman at other stair and cabinet companies. While we are taking home 10% less and dont get any vacations anymore (use to get 2 weeks) they take more vacations then ever. Between that and this place just destroying my back I so need to find another job but dont have money to go to school to find a job that pays anything near where I would need to survive. Just plain stuck here!



I can relate to what you are saying that is why I am going to enjoy what time I have off and not worry about work or even think about it


----------



## ffemt128

getting ready for my last day of meetings in Raleigh then heading home. Didn't make it to check out any wineries, was too darn tired after yesterday's meeting. Should be done around 1:30 today then heading back to the burg. I can't wait


----------



## Tom

Bottled 18 gallons of last years PEACH


----------



## Larryh86GT

jtstar said:


> For those of you who have never worked in a packinghouse it is not an easy life you are under paid for the type of work you do. You have workers working elbow to elbow next to each other and they are cutting up five hundred head of cattle per hour while there maintenance worker are getting paid one hell of a lot more and they don't work as hard so any time out of this place is a blessing paid or not paid and the discipline only stays on your work record for one year.



This reminds me of the book The Jungle by Upton Sinclair. It doesn't sound like things have changed much since 1906.

http://www.online-literature.com/upton_sinclair/jungle/


----------



## Runningwolf

Bottled Niagara and Fredonia today. This 12 gallons is in addition to the 30 on Tuesday. All bottled, labeled with capsules.


----------



## rhoffart

well, I'm off for vacation in the cool mountains of Colorado. Right now I have a Mosti Chard clearing. 

In the mail heading this way is some glassware and chemicals to test for SO2.

When I get back I'm going to pull the trigger on two 23L barrels and two more kits.

Also, get more involved in this obsession ... stepped away for a bit (about 2 years)


----------



## Wade E

Just got back from fishing and only 1 - 5" snapper blue to show for it.


----------



## grapeman

5"???? Was that the bait?


----------



## Julie

Getting ready for the Bantam Jeep parade and Festival for this weekend. This is going to be so great, 1200 jeeps in a parade! We have jeeps coming as far away as Australia.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Getting ready for the Bantam Jeep parade and Festival for this weekend. This is going to be so great, 1200 jeeps in a parade! We have jeeps coming as far away as Australia.



Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie I was just looking at the Bantam Jeep Parade page. Sounds like a very exciting time.


----------



## Sirs

Good to see you made it back ok 



ffemt128 said:


> Sounds like a good time.


----------



## jtstar

grapeman said:


> 5"???? Was that the bait?



Hey Grapeman what was that saying we have here no picture it didn't happen


----------



## jtstar

jtstar said:


> I can relate to what you are saying that is why I am going to enjoy what time I have off and not worry about work or even think about it



Well my punishment has come to end I have to return to work tonight my lucky night I usually have to work nine to ten hours on Friday


----------



## Larryh86GT

grapeman said:


> 5"???? Was that the bait?



Come on Richard. Haven't you heard the expression "Size isn't everything"?  

PS: I was at a friend's house this morning and there is a grapevine on his and the neighbors chain link fence that has never been pruned from the looks of it. I don't know what kind of grape it is, the fruit stays green, but the vine comes up about 4 foot on 2 trunks and then goes a good 20 foot in each direction on the fence and is loaded with grapes. The next time I visit I will get a picture.

Larry


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Julie said:


> Getting ready for the Bantam Jeep parade and Festival for this weekend. This is going to be so great, 1200 jeeps in a parade! We have jeeps coming as far away as Australia.



Now, that sounds like fun! Wish I were closer to that right about now!


----------



## Runningwolf

Randy, evidently you got the memo. They are all going topless!


----------



## WalkingWolf

Reading the variety of threads here has motivated me to sample my blackberry brag/mel that was started the beginning Jan. '11. SP 1.000 and has been for some time. Crystal clear and dry. The beer aspects are the first thing you taste with a tart fruit that comes on after. Sweetened just a bit does makes it more enjoyable. This is very young as this is supposed to age minimum 18 months.


----------



## Runningwolf

Picked about 25 pounds of Dolgo Crabapples. Will pick more next week.


----------



## Redtrk

We rolled in between 4:00 and 4:30 this morning from our Kansas/Colorado trip. What am I doing today? Sleeping!


----------



## Wade E

WalkingWolf said:


> Reading the variety of threads here has motivated me to sample my blackberry brag/mel that was started the beginning Jan. '11. SP 1.000 and has been for some time. Crystal clear and dry. The beer aspects are the first thing you taste with a tart fruit that comes on after. Sweetened just a bit does makes it more enjoyable. This is very young as this is supposed to age minimum 18 months.



Walkingwolf, you must have accidentally hit the triangle button right next to the submit post button which submits your post but hides it for admin or a mod to see, I fixed it for you. That Braggat looks wonderful and after all these years Ive never made any. I have a 6 gallon bucket downstairs full of golden rod honey and some frozen Black Currants from my bushes and I might just have to try it. Would you be kind enough to throw me the recipe you used and Ill adjust it for Currants as they have a lot more flavor then most fruits lb for lb.


----------



## WalkingWolf

Thanks Wade -- Not sure what happened but the post didn't show then saw the mead forum so posted there. 

My brewing "stuff" got cleaned up so I'll have to locate it. I'll get it to you.


----------



## Runningwolf

Started 6.5 gallons of Skittle wine today. It has a pretty crappy brown color. Sorry but thats the only way I can describe it. I hope it turns out as good as they say it does.


----------



## jtstar

Runningwolf said:


> Started 6.5 gallons of Skittle wine today. It has a pretty crappy brown color. Sorry but thats the only way I can describe it. I hope it turns out as good as they say it does.



Are you sure it is Skittle ?


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Started 6.5 gallons of Skittle wine today. It has a pretty crappy brown color. Sorry but thats the only way I can describe it. I hope it turns out as good as they say it does.



That's the way mine looked when I started it. Eventualy it "redded" up.


----------



## Runningwolf

Redtrk said:


> That's the way mine looked when I started it. Eventualy it "redded" up.



Rick I'll post on the Skittle site to keep it alive and everything in place


----------



## djrockinsteve

I'm telling you. Separate out those colors and make 6 different color skittle wine and create a six pack. Red Orange Yellow Green Indigo and Blue

Roy G. Biv Winery


----------



## SarahRides

I went out to Tanglewood today to hear my good friend James sing with the Boston Symphony Orchestra as part of their choir! Even though a little rainy, still a great day!


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday I racked the 4 white wines I have aging in the cellar. I need to back sweeten them then bulk age a few more months. Thinking of steaming elderberries this week sometime and getting that started. I think I'll go for a 7-8 gallon batch which will be about 5-6 lbs per gallon based on what I have collected.


----------



## Redtrk

I'm back to work after 12 days off. :< At least I'm off this coming Friday.


----------



## Julie

Taking it easy today, took the day off since I have been running the last three days. What a blast the Bantam Jeep Festival was!!!!!!!!!!! We broke the world record for the longest jeep parade, 1106 jeeps. Weather held for the weekend, except when we were coming home, got wet but it was worth it.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Took a couple of bottles over to the neighbor's house last night since I was invited for dinner. The Strawberry Mango was a hit but I've got to start making it a little less potent. It's hard to put down your glass. Two glasses and I'm almost running into walls. I think the ABV should be around 12% but it sure seems like more. I started with 1.085 and ended with .998. Maybe we could drink more if I started with an SP of around 1.070. I've got to find that formula for the alcohol content.


----------



## Redtrk

I just booked a cruse to the Bahamas for Vicki and my 10 anniversary which is Nov 9th. Cruises are her favorite type of vacations so I know she'll love the surprise.  Who's gonna watch my wines when i'm gone?


----------



## docanddeb

I'll babysit the wine... hey guys... we can party over there!!


Debbie


----------



## Tom

Started to make a f-pac for my Blackberry. Using 3 qts of steamed Blackberry juice reduced to 1 1/2qt


----------



## Larryh86GT

We went to see Le Grand Cirque at the Fallsview Casino in Niagara Falls Ontario this afternoon. Great show.


OMG- I killed the thread..........................


----------



## Runningwolf

Picked about 40-50 pounds of Dolgo Crabapples tonight. Already have about 18 pounds in the freezer. I am thinking we'll get about one more good picking. Now if I could just find someone to help destem and pick out any wormy apples tomorrow.


----------



## Flem

Dan,
Get it done before Friday morning. LOL


----------



## docanddeb

Are the trees yours?

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

No it belongs to friends down the road. They got about 15 pounds for jelly.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Debbie what did you think of Walkers? Any problem finding it? Did you hit Presque Isle or any of the other wineries around there?


----------



## docanddeb

Walkers is quite an operation!! Didn't see anything else in that area. We did some wine tasting on Seneca Lake in NY. Was headed to meet Green Zeus that afternoon from Walkers. THAT was fun!

Debbie


----------



## ffemt128

Working and back sweetening some wines. Taking my Pinot Grigio to 1.006 and my Sav Blanc to 1.002. That is where we sweetened to last year and enjoyed them very much.  Need to experiment with the Muscat and Chardonnay. The Chard may be left alone. I need to double check sg's on them. The Chard tasted good to me, I need to have the wife check it to see what she thinks.

May run out this weekend and get a floor corker. I know, 2 years into this obsession and it's about time. SHBS has the port floor for $65 I believe. I know I can get cheaper online but then I have to pay for shipping.


----------



## Wade E

Had a real hard day at work, came home and weed whacked and mowed the lawn, and now doing 4 loads of laundry as I feel behind the last few days. Im hitting the hard stuff!!!!!!!


----------



## docanddeb

See what happens when you take a day off???

Woman's work is never done!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Just finished destemming, cleaning and freezing what amounted to a total of 70 pounds of crab apples. I was suppose to more tomorrow but I now have about 85 pounds and the freezer is half full. I don't think I'll be picking anymore.


----------



## docanddeb

Do you make crab apple straight up or blend it?

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

This is a first for me and I'm reaching out for assistance as I really haven't done fresh fruit in the past. I am going straight!


----------



## docanddeb

Going Straight... hmmmmmm OK.

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

Crab apple raspberry is awesome also. I think I blended it 65% apple 35% raspberry like 4 years ago and it was perfect. Dan, make sure you carb some of that apple, its awesome!!!!! I sweetened it back with Seneca frozen apple juice concentrate. 5 jack & cokes later and a Vicoprofin and my back is finally starting to loosen up.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Wade and I'll be hitting you up probably also for some assistance. Carbing it sounds good and I have the technology!!!!

Glad to hear you're feeling better their buddy. Hope your whites didn't come out pink in the laundry.


----------



## Wade E

Just doing darks tonight. Seems its mostly what gets worn around here which is good as it makes life easier.


----------



## Loren

Trying to re coop and get my nerves settled back down from trip to Minn/St. Paul airport. Had to pic up my wife at the airport during rush hour, 4:30 PM. Got involved with another pick up in an act of road rage. Finally got home after nine, took four whiskies and coke to finally settle down. Needed the hard stuff. What a day. Loren


----------



## Sirs

Wade E said:


> Crab apple raspberry is awesome also. I think I blended it 65% apple 35% raspberry like 4 years ago and it was perfect. Dan, make sure you carb some of that apple, its awesome!!!!! I sweetened it back with Seneca frozen apple juice concentrate. 5 jack & cokes later and a Vicoprofin and my back is finally starting to loosen up.



you know Wade I feel for you as I have a really messed up back myself plus my right leg is screwed too. and you know alcohol always seems to work better than the narcotics do, well the narcotics work ok if you chase them with a good select beverage lol


----------



## Flem

Heading up to Runningwolf's in the morning with Julie and AlMargita to pick up wine bottles. Hopefully, he'll have them cleaned, delabeled and sanitized by the time we get there------NOT!! We do know where his wine cellar is so we'll be doing a little shopping. LOL All in all, it should be a good day.


----------



## ffemt128

Working from home and watching the mother in law again. I pulled my 43 lbs of elderberries from thr freezer a little while ago. I figure I might as well start steaming them today. I figure I'll get about 4 gallons of pure juice and that will make between 7-10 gallons depending on the mood I'm in. 4 lbs per gallon is very tasty and would maximize my output.


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> Heading up to Runningwolf's in the morning with Julie and AlMargita to pick up wine bottles. Hopefully, he'll have them cleaned, delabeled and sanitized by the time we get there------NOT!! We do know where his wine cellar is so we'll be doing a little shopping. LOL All in all, it should be a good day.



Dan has a nice set-up going up there. I could only wish mine was half of what he has going. Have a safe trip and tell Dan we said Hi. Oh wait....Hi Dan


----------



## LanMan

After work I will be driving home to see my wife and 1 1/2 kids and my dog. After I get there I'll be making my first elderberry wine, changing brakes on her car, mowing the lawn and spraying the lawn for ticks(we have a lot of em)
If I have time I will bottle 6 gal of apple wine
Being home every other weekend SUCKS!


----------



## ffemt128

LanMan said:


> After work I will be driving home to see my wife and 1 1/2 kids and my dog. After I get there I'll be making my first elderberry wine, changing brakes on her car, mowing the lawn and spraying the lawn for ticks(we have a lot of em)
> If I have time I will bottle 6 gal of apple wine
> Being home every other weekend SUCKS!




Judging from the 1 1/2 kids comment I take it you are expecting, well, she is expecting. Congratulations. Make sure after you are done with the Honey Do list, you take some time and have a glass of wine (or 2, mother to be can't drink) and enjoy the time with the family. I give you a lot of credit being away from home due to work, it has to be tough.


----------



## Redtrk

Well after working four days in the last two weeks I decided I needed a day off.  I'm thinking about brewing up a batch of light beer today since my keg is down to 1/4 full. Then I think it's riding time!


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> Well after working four days in the last two weeks I decided I needed a day off.  I'm thinking about brewing up a batch of light beer today since my keg is down to 1/4 full. Then I think it's riding time!



I'm jealous. I'm heading out tomorrow for destinations unknown. Well I know 2 destinations, Steve's house and Julie's house to drop off Sirs' wine to them. After that, all bets are off.


----------



## Tom

Redtrk said:


> Well after working four days in the last two weeks I decided I needed a day off.  I'm thinking about brewing up a batch of light beer today since my keg is down to 1/4 full. Then I think it's riding time!



tomorrow I will be brewing a 10 gal batch of IPA

What do you call "light beer"?


----------



## Runningwolf

LanMan said:


> After work I will spraying the lawn for ticks(we have a lot of em)



What product are you using? I still have about 5 gallons of seven mixed up in the sprayer I pull behind my tractor I used for spraying Japanese beetles. I was thinking about just spraying it on my lawn now to use it up so I can clean out the tank before I spray for weeds. I might add another five gallons of water to dilute it out a bit.


----------



## PCharles

*Heading Out*

Good morning friends, 

Hey, I have the day off! My wife and I are going to Elkin, NC to visit several vineyard/wineries. I'm looking forward to photographing the grapes/vineyards and giving them a good taste. One vineyard, Elkin Creek, makes a wood fired pizza. I see a red wine in my future... yum.

Have a great weekend.

Paul


----------



## Affe

PCharles said:


> Hey, I have the day off!



Must be nice!



PCharles said:


> My wife and I are going to Elkin, NC to visit several vineyard/wineries. I'm looking forward to photographing the grapes/vineyards and giving them a good taste. One vineyard, Elkin Creek, makes a wood fired pizza. I see a red wine in my future... yum.



I hope your weekend is great as well, Paul. Be sure to post some of those pictures for us to see!


----------



## jtstar

Wade E said:


> Crab apple raspberry is awesome also. I think I blended it 65% apple 35% raspberry like 4 years ago and it was perfect. Dan, make sure you carb some of that apple, its awesome!!!!! I sweetened it back with Seneca frozen apple juice concentrate. 5 jack & cokes later and a Vicoprofin and my back is finally starting to loosen up.



This is the best prescription I have ever heard of


----------



## Affe

Well I noticed this site was missing something: a favicon.

So I spent a little lunch time diddying this up:






(the image isn't showing -- if you go to http://www.affeslist.com you will see it as the favicon because i accidentally replaced mine with this one)

Not sure if that came out right -- there seems to be an issue in which I can't upload an icon to the site (seems you guys only want bmp's, jpg's, png's, etc. -- so picky!).

However, the direct download for it should be here:

favicon.ico

Should be able to upload this to your root directory (I'm unsure of who the owner is at this point) as favicon.ico. Then you'll have that nice little wine glass show up for the site, just like Google.com has that strange "G" (below)


----------



## ffemt128

I ended up with almost 4 1/4 gallons of steamed Elderberry Juice. Tonight I will get everything into the primary so that we can get a batch of Elderberry wine started. I think I'll go with 2 - 5 gallon batches which will be just over 4 lbs per gallon. I'm going to experiment and do one batch with Tartaric Acid and the other with Acid Blend so that I can see what the difference is from my other post about Acids. I think it will be a good experiment. Need to go to Costco to get some raisins.


----------



## Runningwolf

I had a great visit and lunch today with the group from Pittsburgh. In the Picture below starting on the left is Mike (Flem) Al, Julie and myself.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> I had a great visit and lunch today with the group from Pittsburgh. In the Picture below starting on the left is Mike (Flem) Al, Julie and myself.



Looks like a good time.


----------



## docanddeb

Not enough wine... they are all upright!!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

Good looking crew there!!!


----------



## Flem

And a good time was had by all---as usual.


----------



## Julie

We did have a good time, as usual.


----------



## ffemt128

While I was out getting my Welches for the Elderberry wine, I drove over to South Hills Brewing Supply and picked up a case of 375 bottles for my pepper wine that has been sitting in a carboy since December or there about. I also finally broke down and bought a portugese floor corker. Now to figure out how to use it. Hmmmmm


----------



## docanddeb

I bought a little second hand vacuum pump and need to get some new hoses and figure out how to rig it for MY purposes... it's a winter project!

I did buy the hose, hopefully the right size, at the local farm supply super store! I bought some tapered adaptors just in case. Cheap try if nothing else! If it's good enough for milk... it's almost good enough for my wine!

Debbie


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> While I was out getting my Welches for the Elderberry wine, I drove over to South Hills Brewing Supply and picked up a case of 375 bottles for my pepper wine that has been sitting in a carboy since December or there about. I also finally broke down and bought a portugese floor corker. Now to figure out how to use it. Hmmmmm



Piece of cake Doug, you probably already figured it out and you are now wondering what in the world took me so long in buying this!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Roasted 9 lbs of coffee beans on the grill today.


----------



## PCharles

*A Real Tasting*

Hey, my wife and I had loads of fun touring the wine country around Elkin, NC. I had a particulary enjoyable treat. While taking some photos of some fellows working at Shadow Springs Vineyard/Winery, I asked they guys if I could take some of their prunings. They were triming out some of the less ripe Cab Franc grapes. They looked like nice little clusters, but they had some grapes that were underdeveloped. They were fine with me taking a few clusters. What a treat! Most were sweet and juicy. After my more direct tasting, I enjoyed several of their lovely reds. Very nice indeed. If your in the area check this winery out. 

Saturday will be another day of tasting and photography. Weeee haaa.
I'll post some of the photos next week.

Enjoy the weekend friends.

Paul


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Piece of cake Doug, you probably already figured it out and you are now wondering what in the world took me so long in buying this!



Figured it out this AM. I took some telfon plumbers tape and wrapped it around the threads above and below the stop guide so that it wouldn't float so much. I think this will make life much easier.

Getting ready to head out and deliver wine here in about an hour. Wife is out right now so I'll leave after she gets home. Steve's house is first and then onto Julie's. That was one bottle for each of you correct?


----------



## Runningwolf

Went kayaking this morning. Beautiful day out. Doug I have never used the tape and I never lose the setting either. I suppose some are loser than others.


----------



## Redtrk

I racked and degassed 4 different wines this morning. Played with some samples with back sweetening and gave the wife some tastes. It's all good!


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> I racked and degassed 4 different wines this morning. Played with some samples with back sweetening and gave the wife some tastes. It's all good!



I didn't move much but it was loose fitting. I figure if I need to adjust by using th eplumbers tape I can still do so.

Joshua and I did a 130 mile bike run to deliver wine. Steve was home Julie wasn't. For some reason the Petit Verdo disappeared, was that Marilyn I saw rummaging through the saddle bags? Just kidding, sorry we missed you Julie. 

Time for some boneless New York Strip steaks on the grill and a glass of Merlot.


----------



## dangerdave

This morning, I discovered that my new batch of wine has gone south. Horrible sulphur smell and some strange looking spots floating on top in the carboy.

That's what I get for being lax in my santization. Yuck!


----------



## Wade E

Recovering from going fshing all night and morning. Went out at 9pm and got back around 5:30 am. Didnt get a damn bite and the guy next to me got a starfish!!! Bwaaahaaahaaahaaa


----------



## BobF

Pitched yeast in the concord juice + blk cherry juice batch last night. Fermenting like crazy!

Prepped Apple + blk cherry this morning, pitching tonight.

Odered two of these today:
https://www.sevilleclassics.com/products.php?pid=110

All together pri/sec combined I have 390 bottles worth going and enough juice and fruit in the freezer to do the same again.


----------



## ffemt128

Cleaned 40 bottles that were sitting in the tub of labels then sanitized 34 375 ml bottles so that I can bottle my 8 month old Jalepano Pepper wine. I have 3 gallons that need to go so I'll get to try out the new corker. Georges websit says you'll need a block of wood with the port floor corker to d 375 bottles so I'm all set.

Need to start clearing out space for my Luva Bella juice that I'm picking up on Saturday. After this week, I'm really looking forward to spending the day with my wife and daughter alone with no MIL. We will be heading up to get juice on Saturday and will be having lunch while we are there. Whooo Hooo


----------



## ffemt128

Making bacon for breakfast then I'll be heading to the cellar to bottle the Jalepano Pepper wine with my new corker. Hopefully it doesn't tain too bad today, I would like to go to the park with my daughter if the weather holds out but it is supposed to rain.

We had company last night while the kids were playing, had a few bottles of wine. It was a nice relaxing evening.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day.....


----------



## Tom

Getting ready for my Wine Club meeting today.


----------



## Julie

Going to bottle the chocolate vignoles today, boy is this stuff good. And starting a cherry wine


----------



## SarahRides

Just picked up 18 cases of green, DE-LABELED bottles for $2 a case!


----------



## ibglowin

Good score!


----------



## Flem

Good score!! I just scraped (delabeled) an am now in the process of de-glueing 10 cases I picked up on Friday for $2/case. GIANT PITA!


----------



## SarahRides

Thanks! I was shocked when I saw the posting, the guy said he had just accumulated too many of that color and was looking to unload them.....he de-labeled them already, other than being a little dusty, are very clean, well organized and packed. Now if only I could find some carboys........


----------



## Runningwolf

SarahRides said:


> Now if only I could find some carboys........



Nice score Sarah! Heck we pay $2.00 and work our butts off removing labels. I wonder how many bottles this guy had and how much he makes. I start getting concerned if I have less then 40-50 cases total cleaned or to clean. I wish you lived closer, I might of had a carboy or two I could have helped you out with.


----------



## SarahRides

He said he makes about 80 gallons a year.......he's been doing it for about 4 years. I'm probably just going to pick up a few more 5 gallon carboys from Walker's when I go there this fall, they have a better price on them then the place close to me. Then I'm going to pick up a few more 6 gallon carboys before the end of the month while they are still on sale..........then I think that will be it for a while.........I'm broke!


----------



## Sirs

join the crowd lol


----------



## jtstar

We all have been there for sure


----------



## LanMan

ffemt128 said:


> Judging from the 1 1/2 kids comment I take it you are expecting, well, she is expecting. Congratulations. Make sure after you are done with the Honey Do list, you take some time and have a glass of wine (or 2, mother to be can't drink) and enjoy the time with the family. I give you a lot of credit being away from home due to work, it has to be tough.



Yep, the wife is almost 7 months.
It is kinda hard as I am 250 miles away from home, but I had a couple of homebrews when I got there and everything was honkeydory. 

As to my honeydo list I had a friend who came to help put brakes on the VW and he helped by breaking a brake line that is special order and will not be in till tuesday so wifes car is sitting on blocks till then


----------



## LanMan

Runningwolf said:


> What product are you using? I still have about 5 gallons of seven mixed up in the sprayer I pull behind my tractor I used for spraying Japanese beetles. I was thinking about just spraying it on my lawn now to use it up so I can clean out the tank before I spray for weeds. I might add another five gallons of water to dilute it out a bit.



Ortho lawn and garden concentrate but I didnt have time.


----------



## jtstar

Congrats on the new upcoming winemaker and be thankful for friends for friends they are the best


----------



## LanMan

jtstar said:


> Congrats on the new upcoming winemaker and be thankful for friends for friends they are the best



Thanks this is my first and her second
Yeah, he meant well he's just like a bull in a china shop sometimes. He really is a great friend


----------



## docanddeb

Went bed shopping for my daughter yesterday. She has been using my 27 yr old mattress... no longer supportive! I wanted to go with her to make sure she didn't buy a load of *&#@**. Well.... we found her a great bed (she thought they were much cheaper than they are). I told her for a quality bed, I would pay half... and then I told her I was renting out the half that was mine... Queen Size... plenty of room!! While talking with the store manager, I started laying on beds...hmmmm can you guess what happened? I bought myself a King size bed (first one that size).... top of the line. They also have some amazing mattress covers... which we needed anyway! Youngest daughter (still in college) loves my current bed with the 5" memory foam overlay that we bought a few years ago. She will get my current bed (9yrs old) and I will get a beautiful, BIG, NEW bed! I told my husband we can get more cats now!! We have 3 currently.
So today... I went to the laundromat to wash my comforter... which I bought in King size to cover the sides of the extra high mattress. I got new sheets yesterday while we were shopping and hubby will wash those this week. Had to have 2 daughters help get the bedskirt off. Talked the freeloading daughter that lives with us into taking down the curtains (which I made to match) and washed those. In case you didn't know... when you take down the curtains, you have to wash the windows. While you are washing windows, you see the cobwebs around the rods. You then have to "dust" the walls, etc around the windows. Next you realize you haven't moved the 2 dressors since the room was carpeted and painted 4 yrs ago.... so you move those, vacuum the walls, all around the dressors. Next, the dresser scarf is covered in cat hair/dust. That must be shaken outside and then put in the wash... it has to be ironed and starched before returning to the dresser. Now that you have the vacuum in the room, you can see all the dust in the baseboard heaters, so you go get the creavice tool and take care of that. Now the crap that you have left on the low dresser starts to bug you. So you have to sort it out and put it where it actually belongs. Cat has now joined in the fun and moves from furniture to bed to chair to supervise. I had to vacuum around her a couple times. Curtains are now dry on the line (nice breezy, low humidity day) and take some time to put back up. It is now noticed that the light weight blanket covering the bed is full of dust bunnies. This gets taken outside and shaken... then the decision is made to wash that too... it dries quite quick, so I know it will be done by dark. The corner shelving needs dusting, but the decision is made to take it outside and hose it off (it's fake wicker). Dragged it out the door myself and hosed it off. Looks nice. Had to untangle the phone and alarm clock wires that I had wrapped around in it first.
Now it's time to put some stuff back. Sneezing frequently, by now! Once the floor is again visible, it's time to vacuum all the dust bunnies off the carpet and crawl around the room getting all the baseboards, etc. Blanket dry and brought in. Cat immediately crawls into the pile and I wonder why I spent so much time shaking off the cat hair after it dried!
Daughters also cleaned out some stuff downstairs so we can move the beds around down there, I helped and supervised now and then.
Things are shaping up!

I did a few more projects today too... making some amazing cucumber/tomato salads.

What did I do after lunch you ask?... well.....................................


Debbie


----------



## jtstar

Well when I got up this morning I wanted to go out and pick some elderberries but the wife had other plans so guess who won out your right it wasn't me I ended up tilling up some ground for her flowers then I removed a tree that I cut down the night before in my new vineyard so it wasn't shading my vines then I went and started hauling some trees that I cut down last weekend that was shading my older vineyard I ended my day by helping the wife cook supper it was excel ant we had home grown Yukon potatoes with fresh red and purple and yellow peppers and onions and bacon in them plus shrimp boiled and detailed sprinkled some Cajun spice on them then put them in the oven with some butter and garlic salt on them plus some sweet corn that frozen last year using her mother's recipe it was excellent I am in seventh heaven right now can't eat anymore I am stuff


----------



## Runningwolf

...played on the bed? With the cats of course! Don't you just love how some project snow ball?


----------



## jtstar

and I thought I had a busy day I give up you beat me by a mile


----------



## roblloyd

Past couple weeks had been installing a new 15x30' oval pool. This weekend was digging an 18"x40' trench for the electrical. Hands are blistered now. Also labeled some wine that was bottled months ago.
Friday was my sons bdad party for his friends. After that we picked up his new "big boy bed". A cool loft metal frame thing. Today the mattress came as I was putting it together and cleaning his room out.
Cleaned out the sand and dirt from the kids playhouse.
Also my 12year anniversary but we aren't really celebrating much today with the new pool and we ae off to cabo San Lucas on Saturday. 
Where did the summer go?


----------



## Flem

Happy Anniversary Rob. Have a great trip to Cabo!!!


----------



## Wade E

docanddeb said:


> Went bed shopping for my daughter yesterday. She has been using my 27 yr old mattress... no longer supportive! I wanted to go with her to make sure she didn't buy a load of *&#@**. Well.... we found her a great bed (she thought they were much cheaper than they are). I told her for a quality bed, I would pay half... and then I told her I was renting out the half that was mine... Queen Size... plenty of room!! While talking with the store manager, I started laying on beds...hmmmm can you guess what happened? I bought myself a King size bed (first one that size).... top of the line. They also have some amazing mattress covers... which we needed anyway! Youngest daughter (still in college) loves my current bed with the 5" memory foam overlay that we bought a few years ago. She will get my current bed (9yrs old) and I will get a beautiful, BIG, NEW bed! I told my husband we can get more cats now!! We have 3 currently.
> So today... I went to the laundromat to wash my comforter... which I bought in King size to cover the sides of the extra high mattress. I got new sheets yesterday while we were shopping and hubby will wash those this week. Had to have 2 daughters help get the bedskirt off. Talked the freeloading daughter that lives with us into taking down the curtains (which I made to match) and washed those. In case you didn't know... when you take down the curtains, you have to wash the windows. While you are washing windows, you see the cobwebs around the rods. You then have to "dust" the walls, etc around the windows. Next you realize you haven't moved the 2 dressors since the room was carpeted and painted 4 yrs ago.... so you move those, vacuum the walls, all around the dressors. Next, the dresser scarf is covered in cat hair/dust. That must be shaken outside and then put in the wash... it has to be ironed and starched before returning to the dresser. Now that you have the vacuum in the room, you can see all the dust in the baseboard heaters, so you go get the creavice tool and take care of that. Now the crap that you have left on the low dresser starts to bug you. So you have to sort it out and put it where it actually belongs. Cat has now joined in the fun and moves from furniture to bed to chair to supervise. I had to vacuum around her a couple times. Curtains are now dry on the line (nice breezy, low humidity day) and take some time to put back up. It is now noticed that the light weight blanket covering the bed is full of dust bunnies. This gets taken outside and shaken... then the decision is made to wash that too... it dries quite quick, so I know it will be done by dark. The corner shelving needs dusting, but the decision is made to take it outside and hose it off (it's fake wicker). Dragged it out the door myself and hosed it off. Looks nice. Had to untangle the phone and alarm clock wires that I had wrapped around in it first.
> Now it's time to put some stuff back. Sneezing frequently, by now! Once the floor is again visible, it's time to vacuum all the dust bunnies off the carpet and crawl around the room getting all the baseboards, etc. Blanket dry and brought in. Cat immediately crawls into the pile and I wonder why I spent so much time shaking off the cat hair after it dried!
> Daughters also cleaned out some stuff downstairs so we can move the beds around down there, I helped and supervised now and then.
> Things are shaping up!
> 
> I did a few more projects today too... making some amazing cucumber/tomato salads.
> 
> What did I do after lunch you ask?... well.....................................
> 
> 
> Debbie



What no new paint, lazy, just plain lazy I tell you!!!!! LOL. What bed did you and your daughter end up with? We have to get a new one soon, just dont have that kinda cash to whip out now.


----------



## Redtrk

roblloyd said:


> Past couple weeks had been installing a new 15x30' oval pool. This weekend was digging an 18"x40' trench for the electrical. Hands are blistered now. Also labeled some wine that was bottled months ago.
> Friday was my sons bdad party for his friends. After that we picked up his new "big boy bed". A cool loft metal frame thing. Today the mattress came as I was putting it together and cleaning his room out.
> Cleaned out the sand and dirt from the kids playhouse.
> Also my 12year anniversary but we aren't really celebrating much today with the new pool and we ae off to cabo San Lucas on Saturday.
> Where did the summer go?





Flem said:


> Happy Anniversary Rob. Have a great trip to Cabo!!!



Same here Bob! We were there three years ago and loved it. I'm sure we'll go back again. BTW as you walk past the little shops they will bring you shots of tequila out to try in hopes of you buying theirs. My wife doesn't like tequila but they would insist she take it so she did. Not wanting it to go to waste I would drink hers too. It was fun but for some reason I don't remember a lot of it.  Haha!!!!! 
For our 10th I booked us a trip to the Bahama's this coming January. Yeah it's only in the upper 70's there that time of year but it's zero here. 

Have fun!!!!!


----------



## docanddeb

Brand name is VERLO... they actually make your bed to specs. Lots of options. they don't have box springs anymore. All the good stuff is in the mattress. They will open the cover and change it for free in the first month if you don't like the firmness, etc. Never have to buy a box spring again. It's called a "platform" now. Great comfort options... NOT cheap!! I was in the mood for a new bed for the last year. I have a bad back and this wasn't doing it anymore!

Debbie


----------



## almargita

Just finished de-labeling & cleaning the last case from the 8 cases of bottles I got from Dan on Friday. The new way I tried works like a charm, no mess of pieces of wet labels & the Oxiclean takes the last bit of glue residue off perfect. wish I would have used this method in the past.
Al


----------



## Julie

almargita said:


> Just finished de-labeling & cleaning the last case from the 8 cases of bottles I got from Dan on Friday. The new way I tried works like a charm, no mess of pieces of wet labels & the Oxiclean takes the last bit of glue residue off perfect. wish I would have used this method in the past.
> Al



You guys are killing me, I haven't even touched mine yet. What new way are you doing?


----------



## almargita

Julie:

I did some experimenting & this seems to work the best..............
Place a few ounces of water in the bottle, microwave for 1 minute, & label peels right off!! About 20 minutes for a case. I peeled off 2 cases of labels then place bottles in laundry tub with hot water & a couple scoops of Oxiclean, wait about an hour, use a stiff scrubby to clean of the glue residue, usually don't have to scrub very much as it sort of just comes off. 
I re-rinse the bottle in a separate bucket as its a little slippery from the Oxiclean. Place on the bottle tree & let dry! Pack away upside down till I'm ready to bottle. Then will re-rinse & sanitize before filling.......

Al


----------



## Flem

I have my 10 cases finished also---sorry Julie. I did mine similar to Al as far as glue removal, but I used a razor scraper and scraped the labels off dry---about 45 seconds each.


----------



## Sirs

what am I doing well been checking out the muscadines we're gonna be picking they're still not ripe but it won't be to much longer 

these are nobles






these are Carlos


----------



## PCharles

*Sirs muscadines*

Sirs, 

Hey, those muscadiens are looking good. Hopefully we will avoid any heavy rain from hurricane Irene. It looks like it will skip up the coast and leave Western NC untouched. 

I understand muscadines are already heavy with acid. Do you find you need to add any? If you don't mind, how about putting up your recipie.

This AM I bottled 15 bottles of sherry. It has a very nice taste, and I expect it will improve with more aging. 

Thanks, Paul


----------



## Affe

Should hopefully be picking up 2x 6 gal carboys and a racking cane for $40 this afternoon, provided the guy calls or texts me back


----------



## Sirs

PCharles said:


> Sirs,
> 
> Hey, those muscadiens are looking good. Hopefully we will avoid any heavy rain from hurricane Irene. It looks like it will skip up the coast and leave Western NC untouched.
> 
> I understand muscadines are already heavy with acid. Do you find you need to add any? If you don't mind, how about putting up your recipie.
> 
> This AM I bottled 15 bottles of sherry. It has a very nice taste, and I expect it will improve with more aging.
> 
> Thanks, Paul


Well if my computer was working I could tell you the recipe in a second or 2 you know copy and paste but it has been down for a few weeks. I can tell you basically what I do. With the nobles I get 3 (5 gallon) buckets full and crush up the grapes as much as possible, that normally gets me close to 4 gallon of must in each bucket. I'll get a quart of water and bring to a boil and add around 5 pounds of sugar to it till dissolved good let get to room temp and add to must cover and let nature do her thing. I'll stir daily once or twice for 10 to 14 days or till it goes dry, if it goes dry quickly I'll strain some of the pulp off and add more simple syrup normally about 5 more pounds sugar.....I know, i know, rocket fuel but it's what I like and my rocket fuel is normally not all alcohol mouthfeel . Anyway I'll rack it all over at 14 days no matter what and then I put it under glass or at least under airlock till it goes dry again then I leave it till I think it needs racking again or there is just a ton of sediment building up normally about once a month or so, It normally clears really nicely after about 3rd rack and very seldom do I need to do anythnig more unless I was it sweeter. Another story all together.. LOL
Most of my wines stop at around 18% I've had a number of them keep going on up to 24% but those are ones I just kept adding sugar too after it went dry, and they say wild yeast won't go past 14% lol don't tell that to these babies


----------



## docanddeb

So you just let it ferment on wild yeast? Have you ever had a batch go bad because of this? I would be too nervous to do that... and wine yeast is soooo cheap!!

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

not gonna jink myself and say no so i'll just say wild yeast has done excellent job for me and I've not been disappointed yet.


----------



## Sirs

myself I think unless your making wine that the yeast came from then your not getting the best you can get


----------



## Sirs

I guess thats one thing I never understood is most winemakers who use the wine yeast not wild will ferment to dry then sorbate and backsweeten if your gonna do that why not use the natural yeast on the product, i've never had a yeast give off odors or get stressed becuase I didn't use nutrient or anything else


----------



## docanddeb

Do you use commercial yeast on anything?

Debbie


----------



## Redtrk

Just checked in on my fermenting beer and fermenting concord. They both seem to be doing nicely. Heading out to the garage now to prep the bike and program the GPS for a trip to Akron for one of my riding friends tomorrow. I'm going to do a round trip and get home about 1:30 AM on Thursday morning. It's going to be a looooong ride home.


----------



## Flem

Redtrk said:


> Just checked in on my fermenting beer and fermenting concord. They both seem to be doing nicely. Heading out to the garage now to prep the bike and program the GPS for a trip to Akron for one of my riding friends tomorrow. I'm going to do a round trip and get home about 1:30 AM on Thursday morning. It's going to be a looooong ride home.



75 north to 70 east to 77 north. Take your rain gear. LOL


----------



## Redtrk

Flem said:


> 75 north to 70 east to 77 north. Take your rain gear. LOL



71 to 76. That's because I said Akron in the earlier post. I meant Youngstown. Sorry! 

Yeah I checked the forecast and the rain gear is packed along with the cool weather gear. This might be an over nighter if he rain comes down hard.


----------



## Runningwolf

Redtrk said:


> 71 to 76. That's because I said Akron in the earlier post. I meant Youngstown. Sorry!



Rick, you're a day early. I'll be down to Youngstown Friday morning to pick up the California Juice.


----------



## Sirs

docanddeb said:


> Do you use commercial yeast on anything?
> 
> Debbie


only used it once on apple juice store bought


----------



## Runningwolf

Going to a workshop tonight at Presque Wine Cellars on Yeast, Nutrients and ML Fermentation.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Rick, you're a day early. I'll be down to Youngstown Friday morning to pick up the California Juice.



We're heading over Saturday for our juice and for lunch.



Runningwolf said:


> Going to a workshop tonight at Presque Wine Cellars on Yeast, Nutrients and ML Fermentation.



Sounds interesting.


----------



## ffemt128

Sent off an email about a press this afternoon. We'll see if it's still available and may make a road trip to look at it on Sunday. If it doesn't look promising, I'll have to start construction on the one I was going to build over the winter.


----------



## Sirs

speaking of presses I got a real good friend who is a cabinet maker by trade(a real honest to god one not anything prefab) about making a wine press a 5 gallon one he said at first glance would be no problem to make in fact would be easy compared to stuff he's had to do, anyway he said he'd check it out and see what it would cost to build one of that size. He said he didn't understand why some was making out of oak the main part then useing laminated oak plywood for the other he said would be better and probly cheaper to make from regular oak not plywood. So soon as he gets all the info together and says what it'll cost, I'll let you all know the way he talked it wouldn't be anywhere what these guys on ebay was charging even useing all stainless steel parts


----------



## Julie

Mike and I went to camp last Sat and got 24# of elderberries, still have another big batch that wasn't quite ready to pick, we are headed up there tomorrow morning, I'm expecting to get another 24#'s and then headed to LuVa Bella's for my juice buckets.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Mike and I went to camp last Sat and got 24# of elderberries, still have another big batch that wasn't quite ready to pick, we are headed up there tomorrow morning, I'm expecting to get another 24#'s and then headed to LuVa Bella's for my juice buckets.



Hopefully the birds didn't get them this week. I'm happy with my 10 gallons I have going. It would have been nice to have enough berries for another 10-15 gallons.

Were heading to L'uva Bella Saturday for lunch and to pick up our 5 buckets of juice.

Have a safe trip tomorrow. I'm hoping to hear tonight or tomorrow if the press is still available. If so we should be in good shape for pressing muscadines.


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> speaking of presses I got a real good friend who is a cabinet maker by trade(a real honest to god one not anything prefab) about making a wine press a 5 gallon one he said at first glance would be no problem to make in fact would be easy compared to stuff he's had to do, anyway he said he'd check it out and see what it would cost to build one of that size. He said he didn't understand why some was making out of oak the main part then useing laminated oak plywood for the other he said would be better and probly cheaper to make from regular oak not plywood. So soon as he gets all the info together and says what it'll cost, I'll let you all know the way he talked it wouldn't be anywhere what these guys on ebay was charging even useing all stainless steel parts



If I get the press I inquired about, I have a 3' piece of apex/ajax threaded rod i can hook you up with for your press. Also have the nuts that I was planning on welding to a piece of steel plate. I'm hoping to know this weekend if I own a press or not.


----------



## Sirs

cool who knows might come in handy


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> cool who knows might come in handy




It was going to be the rod for my press if I made it. I was going to weld a handle on the top and a nut for the bottom to tighten into the grapes. Just haven't gotten around to it. Now the $20,000,000 question, WHere did it get put?


----------



## ffemt128

Just went to check on carboy inventory as I wasn't sure what was empty for the up coming juice. I'm in good shape. Have 2 buckets of Elderberry going and picking up 5 buckets on Saturday. I have 8 empty glass, 2 empty better bottles, 2 empty 6 gallon glass and 2 3's empty. I should be good and not need to bottle anytime soon.

Considering filtering the Sav Blanc and the Pinot Grigio that I back sweetened 2 weeks ago later today when my daughter takes a nap. We'll see. Need to lean out the Jeep to make room for juice Saturday and hopefully a press on Sunday. Whoo Hooo, hope the press is worth getting. Price seems right and it's a biggie.


----------



## ffemt128

Pool party was a hit as usual. Came home let the dogs out, they started barking. One jumped on the porch as I was going to see what the other was chewing on, just then he decided to jump off the porch. Yep, you guessed it, right in front of me going down the steps. I nearly face planted. Hands and knee scraped up, dog is lucky to be alive.

Had a bottle of wine with a friend and my wonderful wife this evening after the pool party. Gotta love friends.

Looking forward to tomorrows outing.


----------



## Tom

Started prep for the hurricane to hit starting Sat afternoon thru Sunday


----------



## Redtrk

Tom said:


> Started prep for the hurricane to hit starting Sat afternoon thru Sunday



Best wishes to all of you on the east cost.


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> Started prep for the hurricane to hit starting Sat afternoon thru Sunday



Best of luck with that Tom. Maybe it will diminish in strength by the time it makes it to NJ. Be safe.


----------



## Tom

I would not like it if I had to move all my wine up from the "Wine Cellar"


----------



## Runningwolf

Good luck Tom. Stick you bottles between the mattresses.


----------



## ffemt128

Heading out to L'uva Bella here in about an hour. Going to have lunch and maybe see if there are any other wineries in the area. Going to be a pleasant day with my wife and daughter.


----------



## Wade E

Just finished prepping for the hurricane which should start hitting here around 2am - 1pm. Took down all the stuff outside, filled up and fired up the generator.


----------



## Julie

I'll be thinking of you Tom and Wade, good luck


----------



## Julie

Well, I just was on CNN and it looks like Irene is knocking on Tom's door


----------



## tonyt

Following Irene minute by minute. Checking all my hurricane websites. Washing bottles. Worrying about Tom and Wade and all you others along the way. 

Tradition at my house is that we open some of our most prized wines the eve before expected hurricane landfalls. aka Ike, Rita, Umberto and so on. I will open one in y'alls honor tonight.


----------



## xanxer82

Canned some tomatoes and made some pickles today. Now I'm just waiting out the storm. Flash flood warnings have been issued. Just waiting for the winds. Good luck to all my friends out on the coastal areas.


----------



## SarahRides

Yes we are one of those crazy people going to the grocery store tonight! At least we now have plenty of empty carboys to fill with water! Hopefully it will lose strength and fizzle out a little bit before it hits anyone. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## ffemt128

Went to L'uva Bella today, had lunch, picked up our juice and als 6 bottles of wine. All in all a very enjoyable day. After we got home we went out to Max and Erma's for dinner with friends. Going down to give my juice a stir. All sqs were very good. I'll post them later.


----------



## grapeman

I'm hoping the storm weakens considerably before it hits here. The grapes are 2-3 weeks from harvest and about 18-20 brix. The racchis still seems to be strong, hopefully enough to withstand the shaking winds. Remember that is how mechanical grape harvesters work is by shaking the vine heavily............. On top of that we are looking at about 4-8 inches of rain tomorrow. At least the Farmers Market in one of the windiest mountain valleys has been cancelled for tomorrow. You guys stay safe and I will try to also.

I'm almost hoping to lose power part of the day to give me an excuse to just plain take the first day off in over 6 months. I'm feeling my almost 58 years age.............


----------



## Julie

grapeman said:


> I'm hoping the storm weakens considerably before it hits here. The grapes are 2-3 weeks from harvest and about 18-20 brix. The racchis still seems to be strong, hopefully enough to withstand the shaking winds. Remember that is how mechanical grape harvesters work is by shaking the vine heavily............. On top of that we are looking at about 4-8 inches of rain tomorrow. At least the Farmers Market in one of the windiest mountain valleys has been cancelled for tomorrow. You guys stay safe and I will try to also.
> 
> I'm almost hoping to lose power part of the day to give me an excuse to just plain take the first day off in over 6 months. I'm feeling my almost 58 years age.............



Well I wish you luck on losing power and hope that no tornadoes develope tha come you way.


----------



## docanddeb

I'll be praying for you all. Keep safe and keep us posted!

Debbie


----------



## mxsteve625

Monoriting tidal water out back. Looking gruesome. Water level is higher than Isabel. Eye has just passed couple miles east of us. Getting the erffects of the north east winds and rain. Although a Cat 1, this thing is nothing to sneeze at. Isabel was a cat 1. more winds less tide. This one has less wind (although debatable) but more water.


----------



## mxsteve625

Just lost power and it came back on after about a minute. Unbelievable. 750,000 Dominion Power customers out of service and we still have power!!!


----------



## Tom

Been getting the emergency broadcast on TV for a TORNADO watch in my county


----------



## Redtrk

docanddeb said:


> I'll be praying for you all. Keep safe and keep us posted!
> 
> Debbie



Same here!


----------



## Sirs

well hopefully everyone makes it through all this hurricane ok


----------



## Wade E

Rich, Ill be up there with the generator so that you could keep on working!!!! Just kidding my friend, we almost lost power an hour ago, it faded about 4 times but since no prblems. The storm is about 1 1/2 hours away but so far we arent getting much luckily at my house.


----------



## jtstar

To all my friends out there on the east coast take care and be safe and don't forget to protect the your wine supply


----------



## Redtrk

Prayers continue for all of you in the east coast areas. It's not looking to pretty over there. 

http://www.intellicast.com/national/radar/current.aspx?location=USNY0124&animate=true


----------



## SarahRides

It isn't too bad in Mass yet, just a lot of rain, gusty winds. We still have power and there don't seem to be too many branches down yet. We do however now have rain coming in through the front of our air conditioners which probably isn't normal! 

Stay safe!


----------



## Tom

Got water in my Wine Cellar. Never had water in the 35 years here. So far 50 gal of water

YES, Wine came throu fine.


----------



## Wade E

Doesnt look to be doing much so as usual lots to do about nothing much. Lts of rain here though so many of the rivers are flooding and some will start soon when they start hitting crests.


----------



## amytmock

I am spending my day talking to my homeowners insurance agent, scheduling appointments with contractors and roofers, as well as laundering all the towels I used last night.................................................. Eddie knows my pain. He talked me through parts of it .


----------



## Dugger

Irene is just arriving up this way - should peak after midnight but it's downgraded to a tropical storm so should be no problem.
Spent the day at my nephews harvesting honey. It was quite an experience and I must say, hard work. We did 3 hives and got about 120-130 lbs of honey, although it should have been more but we didn't know what we were doing. It was their first harvest and sort of a trial run - the rest should go smoother. 
I hope to start a mead soon.


----------



## docanddeb

I remember my Dad helping at my Grandma's house doing honey. It always smelled so good in the honey house. they had a special room off the garage where they did everything... brings back good memories.

Debbie


----------



## abigtroutt

I would love to make our own honey but I'm allergic to bee's and hate anaphylactic shock


----------



## ffemt128

Spent the day cleaning out the basement. I almost have half of the basement to me for wine purposes. (flem, you saw it and it's not the same basement now) Anywho, put my elderberry into the better bottles and extrat jugs for now. They were fermented dry in the primary. I figure dI would use the BB for now as an initial as I have 5 buckets of juice that will need transferring soon. Had a bottle of pee with my son and a friend who showed up and got put to work, made dinner now ready for bed. I actually jumped in the pool. Brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## grapeman

abigtroutt said:


> I would love to make our own honey but I'm allergic to bee's and hate anaphylactic shock


 
Me too. I now carry an Epi Pen with me. Every sting gets worse. The last one made breathing very difficult. Benadryl helps, but can only do so much with anaphylaxis.


----------



## Wade E

Just finished cleaning up the yard from the storm. Lots of branches and leaves but thats all gone now. Tomorrow Ill probably be doing the same over my parents house. They lost power at 6 am but refuse to let me bring over the generator!!! They are the most stubborn people I know!!! Uhhhhhh


----------



## ibglowin

Fruit don't fall far from the tree.........


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Got water in my Wine Cellar. Never had water in the 35 years here. So far 50 gal of water
> 
> YES, Wine came throu fine.



How do you know the gallons????????????


----------



## Wade E

I think maybe Tom used his wine pump to rid of the water. Maybe he pumped into all his carboys that are free and then dumped them. I bet he didnt top up them carboys!!!


----------



## docanddeb

He's gone ROGUE!!

I could see a hose going right out the window... forget the carboys!! LOL
Debbie


----------



## SarahRides

I spent the morning cleaning up a small flood in my house......but it had nothing to do with the weather! The drain hose from the washing machine got blocked...what a mess in the pantry!


----------



## Wade E

SarahRides said:


> I spent the morning cleaning up a small flood in my house......but it had nothing to do with the weather! The drain hose from the washing machine got blocked...what a mess in the pantry!



Well that bites, You get prepped for a storm and something like this happens! Uggggg


----------



## jtstar

grapeman said:


> Me too. I now carry an Epi Pen with me. Every sting gets worse. The last one made breathing very difficult. Benadryl helps, but can only do so much with anaphylaxis.



You be very careful Grapeman we don't need to be looseing you there isn't enough of us on the forum to clean out your wine cellar


----------



## jtstar

Wade E said:


> Just finished cleaning up the yard from the storm. Lots of branches and leaves but thats all gone now. Tomorrow Ill probably be doing the same over my parents house. They lost power at 6 am but refuse to let me bring over the generator!!! They are the most stubborn people I know!!! Uhhhhhh



I'll bet your kids can relate to this also about you Wade


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Piddling with my Niagara wine. Just a quick question: If you add Tannin, does it give the wine a tart taste? I was "testing" the Niagara yesterday and my wife said it tasted rather tart. I added a good f-pak, and that seemed to take the tartness out, but I was wondering if that would be the cause.


----------



## ffemt128

Took a half day off work to do some more cleaning in the basement. Concentrated on the laundry room today. It's slowly getting there. I took the attitude of I'm throwing it all away. I have stuff at the curb from one driveway to another.


----------



## Loren

Caught these two Northern Pike this morning, 10 and 101/2 Lbs.


----------



## Loren

That didn't work, will try one more time.


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW Loren they look really neat. Congratulations!


----------



## Runningwolf

Picked crabapples one last time. Got about 25 pounds. After they are cleaned I'll have about 100 pounds in the freezer.


----------



## Sirs

thats some good eating there the fish not the crabapples


----------



## Affe

That's a lot of crab apples!

And those fish look awesome Loren! Did they put up much of a fight?


----------



## Flem

Great fish Loren!!


----------



## Loren

Affe said:


> That's a lot of crab apples!
> 
> And those fish look awesome Loren! Did they put up much of a fight?



Yes, was a ball, four more today, they have really turned on up here in the North Woods and surprisingly they are excellent table fare especially with Elderberry Wine, a friend of mine just came up here with some thee year old wine. Loren


----------



## Wade E

Nice fish!!!


----------



## Redtrk

Flem said:


> Great fish Loren!!



Heck yeah now cook em up and add a little wine and wala, Dinner!


----------



## Wade E

Just had to finish school shopping for my daughter. The things these schools demand nowadays are just out of control! She had about 1/2 of her supplies already and we went to Walmart and it still costed $70!!!!! Plus I have another kid, all in all it must have costed almost $160!!!!! When I went to school I needed *1* notebook, she needed *4* big notebooks and shes only in 8th grade. Freaking ridiculous!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Just had to finish school shopping for my daughter. The things these schools demand nowadays are just out of control! She had about 1/2 of her supplies already and we went to Walmart and it still costed $70!!!!! Plus I have another kid, all in all it must have costed almost $160!!!!! When I went to school I needed *1* notebook, she needed *4* big notebooks and shes only in 8th grade. Freaking ridiculous!



So did you find out if the teacher is hot or not so you can decide if you can make the parent/teacher conference or not?


----------



## Wade E

Last 2 times she was, no idea on this one Dan. Hers to hopng for a little eye candy.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I ordered two 6 gallon Italian Carboys.


----------



## LanMan

Packing for tomorow. I get to go home and make Skeeter Pee with my elderberry wine cake......I mean I get to go home and see my wife(7 months prego) son and dog and then worry about wine and such


----------



## ibglowin

Speaking of, I received my (2) 23L Amazon Carboys today. Ordered on Saturday arrived today. $25 each, no tax and free Prime shipping with the subscription (that I already cancelled). 

They were not only double boxed but they also completely wrapped the carboy from head to toe in bubble wrap and then threw in extra padding on top and bottom. Also lot of big stickers FRAGILE-GLASS on them.

Both arrived in perfect shape.

Its the exact same Italian Carboy with the ribs from any LHBS these days for ~$20 less each. Plus I didn't have to drive 70 miles RT to get it.

Gotta love the Amazon! 



SpoiledRotten said:


> I ordered two 6 gallon Italian Carboys.


----------



## SarahRides

ibglowin said:


> Speaking of, I received my (2) 23L Amazon Carboys today. Ordered on Saturday arrived today. $25 each, no tax and free Prime shipping with the subscription (that I already cancelled).
> 
> They were not only double boxed but they also completely wrapped the carboy from head to toe in bubble wrap and then threw in extra padding on top and bottom. Also lot of big stickers FRAGILE-GLASS on them.
> 
> Both arrived in perfect shape.
> 
> Its the exact same Italian Carboy with the ribs from any LHBS these days for ~$20 less each. Plus I didn't have to drive 70 miles RT to get it.
> 
> Gotta love the Amazon!



I noticed last week that they had started selling them again! They had stopped in July.


----------



## Wade E

Just got done grabbing my generator back from my parents as they git theor power back finally. Then mowed my lawn and am pretty tired and sore.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

ibglowin said:


> Speaking of, I received my (2) 23L Amazon Carboys today. Ordered on Saturday arrived today. $25 each, no tax and free Prime shipping with the subscription (that I already cancelled).
> 
> They were not only double boxed but they also completely wrapped the carboy from head to toe in bubble wrap and then threw in extra padding on top and bottom. Also lot of big stickers FRAGILE-GLASS on them.
> 
> Both arrived in perfect shape.
> 
> Its the exact same Italian Carboy with the ribs from any LHBS these days for ~$20 less each. Plus I didn't have to drive 70 miles RT to get it.
> 
> Gotta love the Amazon!



That's the ones I got, Mike. I didn't subscribe, so mine were 30 each, but I still got them less than anywhere else I looked.


----------



## grapeman

Wade E said:


> Just had to finish school shopping for my daughter. The things these schools demand nowadays are just out of control! She had about 1/2 of her supplies already and we went to Walmart and it still costed $70!!!!! Plus I have another kid, all in all it must have costed almost $160!!!!! When I went to school I needed *1* notebook, she needed *4* big notebooks and shes only in 8th grade. Freaking ridiculous!


 
You only needed 1 notebook Wade since you didn't take notes anyway! 

Face it man, you are as old as dirt in their eyes! It happens to all of us. Just yesterday I was looking at a few freckles on my arms and I said, wait a minute, I don't get freckles, those are freakin age spots. I guess I caught "oldtimers disease" somewhere along the line.


----------



## Rocky

Originally Posted by ibglowin 
_Speaking of, I received my (2) 23L Amazon Carboys today. Ordered on Saturday arrived today. $25 each, no tax and free Prime shipping with the subscription (that I already cancelled). _

Ma perché, Michele, per pochi pezzi d'argento? 

I ordered two 6 gallon carboys from Amazon and paid $30 each and now I don't have to go to Confession.


----------



## ibglowin

I did nothing wrong, nothing to confess! It says you can get them for $25 each if you subscribe and you can cancel at anytime!


----------



## Redtrk

Hopefully *NOT* spending September 1st like last year by getting rear ended while attempting to make a right turn on red riding my motorcycle. Today I think I'll drive the truck.


----------



## Runningwolf

Redtrk said:


> Hopefully *NOT* spending September 1st like last year by getting rear ended while attempting to make a right turn on red riding my motorcycle. Today I think I'll drive the truck.



Rick I hope you caught the woman who hit you and took advantage of her!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

grapeman said:


> You only needed 1 notebook Wade since you didn't take notes anyway!
> 
> Face it man, you are as old as dirt in their eyes! It happens to all of us. Just yesterday I was looking at a few freckles on my arms and I said, wait a minute, I don't get freckles, those are freakin age spots. I guess I caught "oldtimers disease" somewhere along the line.



Think positive about those age spots, grapeman. Now, when you get bored, you can get a ball point pen and connect the dots!


----------



## Runningwolf

Bottled 362 gallons of Niagara today.


----------



## grapeman

And what did you do after that first hour Dan?



LOL, LMAO


----------



## Runningwolf

ROFLMFAO!!!
I got there at 9 am and they were pretty much set up to go. Then one other person and myself bottled and restacked the 150 cases, We finished and got cleaned up right at 4pm. I think Wade is blowing smoke about floor corkers, I think I need a new electric corker, wow are they cool!


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Rick I hope you caught the woman who hit you and took advantage of her!



Actually none of that happened as far as taking advantage. She did happen to stop and proceed to immediately get out of her car while me and the bike are spread across tow lanes of a state highway and tell me, "this is NOT how I wanted to spend my 28th birthday". 
Thankfully the cars doing 50+ MPH were able to stop and not take me out the rest of the way. :<


----------



## Flem

Packin' up for a week-long vacation to Topsail NC. Hopefully, Katia will stay away for awhile. Taking some of Dan, Julie and Al's wine for our drinking pleasure.


----------



## Julie

Redtrk said:


> Actually none of that happened as far as taking advantage. She did happen to stop and proceed to immediately get out of her car while me and the bike are spread across tow lanes of a state highway and tell me, "this is NOT how I wanted to spend my 28th birthday".
> Thankfully the cars doing 50+ MPH were able to stop and not take me out the rest of the way. :<



lol, read your post on fb this morning, makes a whole lot of sense after reading this. You do realize that there are people out there that the world evolves around them? :< What a freakin cruel statement to make, I hope she got a hefty fine out of this.


----------



## Runningwolf

I agree with you Julie. By the FB post I actually thought maybe his wife just bumped into him and thats why I said what I did. Rick, maybe you should send her a birthday card with a picture of the accident and ask her how her day is going this year. Either way glad to have you here with us today.


----------



## docanddeb

THAT isn't bottling... THAT is standing around going...

"oooohhhhh aaaaaaahhhhh"

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

Runningwolf said:


> ROFLMFAO!!!
> I got there at 9 am and they were pretty much set up to go. Then one other person and myself bottled and restacked the 150 cases, We finished and got cleaned up right at 4pm. I think Wade is blowing smoke about floor corkers, I think I need a new electric corker, wow are they cool!



What do you mean about me blowing smoke about floor corkers Dan? Believe me Id go pneumatic or hydraulic if I could afford it!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO, Wade you know I feel the same way about how good floor corkers are but holy smokes after using an electric one....Damn I wish I had an extra $7000.00. jk


----------



## Wade E

Just git backfrom fishing at one of the beaches that was hit pretty hard by Irene. The water is still a little murky but the fish are biting alrewady. I caught 2 Bluefish around 32"-34" today and would have threw them back but some guy asked me if he could have them so I gave them to him. This place used to be decent at low tide also but man did Irene bring in a lot of sand as once low tide came it was very very shallow here so ha to leave early. Ill have to watch the timing etter now when I go there.


----------



## Wade E

I give you until Christmas before you have one of those now Dan!!! LOL


----------



## ibglowin

He said he gets discounts! Nice setup!


----------



## Redtrk

My wife and I took our daughter out for her Birthday dinner tonight to The Melting Pot in Cincinnati. It's an over priced fondue joint IMO. However I saw this light hanging from the ceiling and couldn't resist taking s picture. Now I know another use for those old wine bottles. (Make ugly lights)


----------



## Tom

Just got back from my Niece's Wedding.


----------



## docanddeb

I wasn't impressed with the Melting Pot either. I could go with a group for dessert again... but that's about it!

Headed to a wine/beer tasting this afternoon. A member of "another forum". We went a few years ago and had a great time. We'll make a day of it and head down early and hit some wineries or shopping malls!

Nasty storms in Wisconsin yesterday. Much property destroyed. We were lucky to have just a few limbs down.

Debbie


----------



## tonyt

Bottling Amarone, the old fashioned way today.


----------



## docanddeb

With a mallet?

We use the double leaver hand corker and can move right along.

Debbie


----------



## tonyt

docanddeb said:


> With a mallet?
> 
> We use the double leaver hand corker and can move right along.
> 
> Debbie


Bottling wand rather than the contraption in Dan's picture.


----------



## SarahRides

I have tried 2 or 3 other bottling devices since I started (some of them a bit pricey in the hopes they would work better), the wand it still my favorite!  K.I.S.S.!


----------



## ibglowin

I think I am going to finally pitch the yeast on my Cellar Craft Limited Release Marsanne-Viognier-Roussanne that I have been putting off for too long. This should be good!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Today, I went by Sam's club and picked up 10 - 3# bags of mixed berry (Raspberry, Blueberry, Blackberry) 




Steam-Juiced them in my new steam-juicer


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Then racked and bottled 5 gallons of Niagara/Cherry (Desert Wine)


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, you been busier than a 3 legged (fill in the blank).....

Looking good!


----------



## Runningwolf

Randy very cool! How many gallons of juice did you get out of the 30 pounds of steamed fruit. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Runningwolf said:


> Randy very cool! How many gallons of juice did you get out of the 30 pounds of steamed fruit. Thanks for sharing the pictures!



I'm still steaming it, Dan. I'll let you know shortly. I'm sitting her laughing. My wife is asking me what I'm laughing about and all I can tell her is... "Boy, this wine is good!"

I think I've been taste testing to much, this afternoon. We worked on the labels and this is what we came up with.

Ok... I don't seem to have the abiltiy to post it.
Maybe later.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I got "almost" 4 gallons of juice from the 30# of berries, Dan.


----------



## gird123

Bottled today with the help of the wife:
6 gallons of cab merlot
5 gal of chianta
5 gal of concord

Nate


----------



## tonyt

Bottled five gallons of MMM Amarone that started back in January. I had a few months in Vadia barrel. I have high hopes for this one in a year or so. The other gallon went into a Jerboarm (3L) back in June. Also racked a RJS Toro, a MMR Cab Sharaz and a RJS Cru Brunello. I now have 120 regular bottles laying down, along with about 50 splits, two Magnums and two Jerboarums. Twenty nine gallons in carboys, one Nero D'Avola on deck and all kinds of stuff in my wish list. I've really focused (obsessed) for the past year and think by the first of the year I will be drinking only one year old wines. Don't laugh but that's been a major accomplishment.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Congrats, Tony! That is a major accomplishment. 



I don't think I'm drinking anything less than 2 months old.


----------



## docanddeb

You have to make a lot of wine fast in those first 2 yrs of production. I now have to cut back. Supply exceeds demand. But it's nice to be able to go down and have a little of everything... to fit your mood!

Debbie


----------



## jtstar

You know Deb all you have to do is call on the gang from the club house and they will be right there to help clean out your cellar and don't forget Buford and Bernadette they always follow the gang


----------



## docanddeb

Come on over... Nebraska isn't that far. We could all meet in the middle... MY HOUSE!!

Debbie


----------



## SpoiledRotten

When racking my blueberry off of the primary, I found that in order to keep all of the wine you can, you need carboys of ALL sizes. I also discovered that in my rushed effort to get this done before church this morning, I had left out the cap inside the airlock. Glad I was posting a pic of it.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Another thing I did for a really neat identification is to use the "Clear Easy Peel Return Address Label" The label is 2.3" x 1 3/4". You guys that have been doing this for years have probably already been doing this but this:












is better than putting the white labels on the bottle, then having to "clean" the labels off in order to use the bottle again. My wife came up with this one where you just put the clear label over the shrink caps and when you peal off the cap, you are pealing off the label as well. Now, when we share a bottle or two with friends and/or family, we'll put the generic label on it just for looks, but for the most part, this will serve our purposes very well with limited trouble after the wine is consumed.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Mixed up 5 gallons of mead last night.
14lbs Honey (10lbs Sue Bee Clover and 4lbs Dutch Gold Orange Blossom)
4gal Spring Water
2tsp Nutrient
2tsp Energizer
1pkt Lalvin D47 (rated for 14%)
OG: 1.100 (14% potential ABV)
Should ferment dry, then i will stabilize and back sweeten with more honey.

Wanna do these blueberries. Gonna post a recipe in a few and ask opinions.
*Stay Tuned*


----------



## ffemt128

Spent last night at a structure fire for 3 1/2 hours. Good times. Spent the morning working on my press getting it secured up a little and welding a part back on. Considered bottling either my Pinot Grigio or my Cab Sav, haven't decided yet. Need to make a trip to Luva Bella next week for juice and then the following week to Presque Isle for niagra and concord juice.

Forgot to mention, my mother called me and asked if I wanted peaches for wine. Apparently my cousin has 3 peach trees which are loaded and ready to be picked. She said I can have whatever I want. Going to have my daughter pick for me next weekend. Hoping to get enough for a 6 gallon batch of peach wine. We'll see. I'll be cutting and freezing after next weekend. I'm pumped about this.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I'm going to be starting the Peach in about a week. Got to wait and empty the Mixed Berry out of the primary first.


----------



## docanddeb

Picked Elderberries for 2 hrs today... cleaned them for 3 hrs. Not done yet. Got rained out twice and the light is fading. Time to quit. Put away 19.7# so far.
We'll finish the rest tomorrow.

Debbie


----------



## jtstar

The wife and I took a road trip to check out some trees and shrubs and I found out that a shrub that I thought was a currant was a cranberry virburnum not a very good plant to make wine into but on the other hand I did find a black cherry tree and will harvest those


----------



## Wade E

Thinking about sneaking out and doing a little fishing but its tough around here as all the rivers are still way too high and fast and I dont want to drive all over creation to find a decent bass spot. I also need to save my money for saltwater fishing as thats going to cost me a lot in bait!!! Im just too bored to stay home though.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Finishing up the 1st Annual Labor Day Winemaking Extravaganza.

5 Gallons of Mead
5 Gallons of Blueberry

And for a little "Early Drinkage", i tried a coupla things:
1 Gallon of Tinned Apricot (My wife said the must was dangerously good)
1 Gallon Apple Juice (back to my roots with EZCaps)


----------



## Redtrk

Brewing a Dunkelweizen today for a friend who's dad will be here from Germany on Oct 9th. This is one of his favorite beers.


----------



## tonyt

Smoking a pork roast. Didn't have any beer for the drip pan so I poured in two bottles of Skeeter pee. I had injected the roast with a pineapple juice brine so I'm thinking the Pee ought to go well with it.


----------



## ffemt128

Bottled my Sav Blanc and Pinot Grigio today. Needed to make room for an anticipated influs of about 5-6 more buckets of juice in the next month or so. I have 7 empties now and 5 buckets that will be looking for a home soon.


----------



## jtstar

Well I headed out to work this morning and when I got there they had posted on the front door that all production had been canceled today and tonight but the problem now is I am management so I ended up having to go in for a meeting but I was still able to get back home by 3:45 pm so I got my riding mower repaired then took the push mower and started mowing the bank behind our house now it time to drink some wine and relax for the evening


----------



## Wade E

JT, are things that slow there or was there another reason for the shutdown? Thats bull that they made people drive there to find out there was no work!!! I would have been pissed and not showed up the next day!!!


----------



## jtstar

No there was deffinently an other reason we are building a new kill floor because are old kill floor is obsolete it is close to fifty years old and out dated so when they dug to footing for the new building it was right next to the outside wall of the old building so the wall of the old building started to give away there is over a eight opening crack in the wall where it is giving way. we process close to 8000 head a day of cattle at this plant


----------



## docanddeb

And that's no BULL!!

Debbie


Sorry... I just HAD to do it!!


----------



## jtstar

Your right there Debbie they are mostly steers and heifers


----------



## docanddeb

I used to live on a farm... (previous marriage)... I can inseminate a heifer with the best of 'em.... Bulls don't make for good eating... hence... Boloney Bulls... (Bologna)
Can you say O-S-C-A-R?????
Guess what that's made of????


Debbie


----------



## jtstar

Trust me most of our forum members don't want to know


----------



## SarahRides

So is this why I never found hot dogs appetizing?


----------



## docanddeb

That would be correct!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Are you guys union? My guess is no. Do the guys get paid that were sent home?


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey jt have you ever made a cane or walking stick? My guess is Rich did back when he was farming.


----------



## jtstar

No cane or stick I don't work on the kill floor but I do run the coolers. Most of the production workers are union but some are not and no they did not get paid for today I am not union because I am management so they can work me eighty hours a week and still get paid the same if I only work forty hours a week


----------



## ibglowin

Are the expensive $5 pack of Fat Free Beef Hot Dogs any better than the others. We don't eat them very often but when we do I always spring for those. I figure they had to be better somehow?


----------



## jtstar

We don't make the hotdogs at our plant we are like the big box store all we do is take the beef from slaughter and then break down to large cuts of meat and box it boxes rangeing in wieght from 36 pounds to 80 pounds and ship it out we also ship out large combos of meat that weight around one ton these are the ones goes for hambuger and hotdogs and any part of the beef could be in these, when I first started working there they told me that everything on a cow got sold nothing goes to waste includeing the mow


----------



## Redtrk

I bottled my first batch of PEE.


----------



## Sirs

ibglowin said:


> Are the expensive $5 pack of Fat Free Beef Hot Dogs any better than the others. We don't eat them very often but when we do I always spring for those. I figure they had to be better somehow?



according if it's all beef or part dog lol


----------



## docanddeb

LMAO!!

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

Today was labeling day. This means tasting the wine at 8:00am so you can put an accurat desriptive on the label as to what the wine tastes like. LOL, most jobs that would be immediate termination.


----------



## Redtrk

Getting my new vac pump off the front porch! It was delivered today!  Now I need to go transfer or de-gas something.


----------



## Wade E

Just got back from getting 2 flats of Mackerel for the big bluefish contest that starts at midnight tomorrow night - Sunday 5 pm. Thats 51 fish for this of you who dont know and hopefully i wont need anymore bait! You probably wont see me on the forum this weekend. Ill be  or  or


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade good luck take lots of pictures. Stay safe as I know you guys in the NE are getting pounded.


----------



## Wade E

We are out of the weather finally!!! Hopefully I have something to take a pic of. The water here is still pretty churned up and nasty from all this weather but hopefully the fish are very hungry!


----------



## ffemt128

I transferred 4 buckets of Luva Bella juice to carboys last night. All were at 1.010 or lower. I have one more to transfer but I couldn't find another #7 bung. I have my order from George due tomorrow so I'll take care of that over the weekend. While it may seem like a small quantity to some, I was quite impressed with the fact that I have 75+ gallons sitting in carboys at this time and I recenltly bottled 10 gallons.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Wade E said:


> Just got back from getting 2 flats of Mackerel for the big bluefish contest that starts at midnight tomorrow night - Sunday 5 pm. Thats 51 fish for this of you who dont know and hopefully i wont need anymore bait! You probably wont see me on the forum this weekend. Ill be  or  or



How big are the bait Mackerel? It sounds like enough for a fish fry right there. I recall years ago going out on a party boat in NJ for bluefish. Lines crossed all over the place. Just catching one of them was tiring. But fun for sure.


----------



## ibglowin

Holy Cow! 



ffemt128 said:


> I have 75+ gallons sitting in carboys at this time and I recenltly bottled 10 gallons.


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> Just got back from getting 2 flats of Mackerel for the big bluefish contest that starts at midnight tomorrow night - Sunday 5 pm. Thats 51 fish for this of you who dont know and hopefully i wont need anymore bait! You probably wont see me on the forum this weekend. Ill be  or  or



Good luck fishing. Looking forward to see pics of the fish you catch.


----------



## ibglowin

Off today. Costco run to ABQ. Racking my 2011 CC LR "R-M-V" from Primary to Secondary.


----------



## ffemt128

Back sweetened my Muscat to 1.003 and my chardonnay to .998. At .992 it was just to dry. I'll wait a couple weeks then filter. I also ordered bags for my press. Why can't those things come as individuals. Had to order a 3 pack. All the local place had and all that I saw at Georges were the coarse straining bags which really aren't all that coarse in the grand scheme of things for pressing. Oh well, it will be here next week sometime and I'll have extras.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Back sweetened my Muscat to 1.003 and my chardonnay to .998. At .992 it was just to dry. I'll wait a couple weeks then filter. I also ordered bags for my press. Why can't those things come as individuals. Had to order a 3 pack. All the local place had and all that I saw at Georges were the coarse straining bags which really aren't all that coarse in the grand scheme of things for pressing. Oh well, it will be here next week sometime and I'll have extras.



Doug, go to home depot and get the paint straining bags, that is what we used last year.


----------



## Wade E

Larryh86GT said:


> How big are the bait Mackerel? It sounds like enough for a fish fry right there. I recall years ago going out on a party boat in NJ for bluefish. Lines crossed all over the place. Just catching one of them was tiring. But fun for sure.



These are decent sized mackerel but not king macks. Ill slice these into 1 1/2" cuts and chunk them. Ill be hopefully all by myself where Im going so no crossed lines. I just took an Ambien a little while ago and feeling the effects already so nighty night at any minute so I can wake up around 2 am!


----------



## carmine

Wade E said:


> These are decent sized mackerel but not king macks. Ill slice these into 1 1/2" cuts and chunk them. Ill be hopefully all by myself where Im going so no crossed lines. I just took an Ambien a little while ago and feeling the effects already so nighty night at any minute so I can wake up around 2 am!



Good luck wade my brother rock is fishing in tournament with my cousin I haven't gone in a few years .My cousin has a 27 footer we fished allnight years back it was alot of fun but i couldn't handle sleeping in the sound it was toture for me with the boat rocking all night. catch the big one.
Carmine


----------



## Redtrk

Just tried out my vac pump and I likey!  I moved my light beer to another 5 gal carboy, then my peach wine to another 6 gallon. I was having so much fun that I even racked my jalapeno wine. BTW that's some hot stuff! I tasted it and it is much hotter then the last one I had. When I washed out my equipment my eyes and throat were burning from the smell.


----------



## Tom

STILL have water running in my basement.
Yea, I cant catch it and tell them STOP running. In the mean time I may ck with my Home Owners, FEMA, or my fllood insureance to see what $ help is out there.
The water is 3X worse nowthan Irene. In my area we got 8" more rain this week


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom you guys are getting pounded over there. Good luck buddy!


----------



## Julie

Wow Tom, that is rough. Good luck to you.


----------



## ibglowin

Watching it rain again all day it looks like. Rained all day yesterday, stopped long enough for me to hurry out and mow the back yard, then started up again around 9PM and rained pretty much through the night and still coming down as I type. 

Temp is 49 degrees! I think Fall is here a little early!


----------



## Rocky

I am racking an Amarone and a Super Tuscan from my barrels back into glass. The wine had been in the barrels for about a month (second time the barrels were used).

Slowly clearing my attempt to produce a Vin Santo. Taste is great and I will add some citrus flavor (probably orange) and almond extract before back sweetening.

I also need to rack a 6 gallon carboy of French Colombard. 

Getting ready to start my own version of Rosso Fortissimo using Merlot, Sauvignon Blanc and Sangiovese juice in buckets. Just waiting on the call for "ready to pick up!"


----------



## docanddeb

I started by Blueberry starter... the Brix is listed as 21!! PERFECT!! I'm going to introduce the blueberry juice little by little over the course of today and tomorrow! My cost for the 5 gal bucket was $46.... I don't even need to add sugar! Walkers includes yeast and nutrient too... I'm a happy camper... now if I can just make it happy so it will finish like a good little wine should!
Since we pass by there every year... I can see me picking up juice EVERY year! I can't BUY blueberries for that price... and the hard work is already done!

Debbie


----------



## Redtrk

Heading out to the Wine & Art festival on the bike. 

http://www.vinokletwines.com/AnnualWineFestival/tabid/82/Default.aspx


----------



## ffemt128

Went to my 4 y/o first soccer practice. After that we went to Luva Bella for juice then to the mall for soccer equipment then to pick up my 19 y/o bday present now back at home trying to figure how I am going get up in the morning. We are leaving at 4:00 am to head to Shanksville for the memorial service. Need to be up by 3:30 so I can shower and get a cup of coffee in my belly.


----------



## ffemt128

Transferred my last Malvasia tonight. Have 4 buckets in primary. Found out unofficially that my eldest son will be deploying over seas next January. Not looking to another year of deployments.


----------



## Redtrk

Here are a few pics from the Wine & Art festival today. We ate lunch in a huge wooden wine barrel. It was really cool!


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready to roll out for Shanksville.


----------



## Rocky

ffemt128 said:


> Getting ready to roll out for Shanksville.



Doug, I went to my 50th High School Reunion at Seven Springs last year and a number of us went out to the memorial. It was still under construction. I hope they have lit a fire under the effort to honor these brave people. They had a temporary building with many photos and individual stories of those on board the flight. It looks like it will be a fitting tribute when it is finished.


----------



## docanddeb

My blueberry juice took off like a rocket! Woo Hoo! The smell in the house is amazing!!

Now to make pancakes and use some of the fresh cherry and raspberry jam I made this week.

Debbie


----------



## jtstar

Everyone we are going to Deb's house for pancakes and fresh jam


----------



## Redtrk

jtstar said:


> Everyone we are going to Deb's house for pancakes and fresh jam



YAY! I will see you there.


----------



## docanddeb

Nothing like fresh jam on pancakes!

You guys can help me drink some of this excess wine too!!

Debbie


----------



## Larryh86GT

I'm just loafing around in my living room and in the kitchen Itsuko is puttering and I hear her singing America the Beautiful. Nice.

Larry


----------



## ibglowin

First week of Fantasy Football! 

NFL Redzone channel all day baby!


----------



## Runningwolf

Moved my crab apples to the fermenter today. Wouldn't you know it, half way through I ran out of strainer bags and had to run to Home Depot. Picked up five double (5 gallon) packs so it doesn't happen again. There is 100 pounds here that I picked and froze a few weeks ago.


----------



## ffemt128

Looks good Dan.

Just got back home from Shanksville PA. Service was very nice, we left just at the Marine 1 was leaving. Didn't go to see the president so I didn't miss anything. Service was nice and well attended. Had lunch at Oakhurst Tea Room then headed for home. All in all about a 225 mile ride. I think I'll sleep well this evening.


----------



## Tom

Got 17+#'s of Raspberries today. Lets just say I got a great price. All now in freezer for later steaming.


----------



## docanddeb

I bet it's the same bargain you got before!!

I tried out my transfer pump for the first time.... woo hoo!! It's a little filter set up.. Buono Vino or something like that. Got it used from a wine club member. I don't intend to filter... but it worked great for the transfer I did. I practiced with water first... in case it sprung a leak. Hubby is excited about it.

Next weekend, I should do some bottling.

Debbie


----------



## Tom

Yes close to "before" You will like that filter. If you do White or fruit wines use #2 filter and it will polish your wine.


----------



## Redtrk

Racked the ice wine over to a secondary. I took it's leftovers and the must from the concord and started two new skeeter Pees. Racked the Summer Breeze to a new carboy, and now i'm cooking up and F-pac for my peach wine. It's been a busy evening.


----------



## Flem

Heading up to L'uva Bella in the morning to pick up Pinot Noir, Muscato and Sauvignon Blanc juice buckets.


----------



## docanddeb

A former coworker called and asked if I was interested in some pears.... HECK YES!! We ran out and got them... took them some wine for a swap. We happened to find a couple bottles of an apple wine I did over 2 yrs ago. Her husband loved it. They got a bottle... gotta keep the fruit coming!! I'm going to be able to do pear wine this year... woo hoo!!

Speaking of pear wine... how ripe should the pears be when we freeze them?
I know you core them and cut the bad spots off. Do you chunk them up? What do you put them in to retard browning? I can't wait to do this!
My freezers are almost full... gotta stop buying pizza!

Debbie


----------



## marly

started 2 batches of blueberry wine today, 36 lbs of berries each.picked enough berries to make 5 batches.its great to have family who have cultivated fields of berries .i pick some for them and can pick all i want for free, great deal!!!


----------



## Tom

docanddeb said:


> A former coworker called and asked if I was interested in some pears.... HECK YES!! We ran out and got them... took them some wine for a swap. We happened to find a couple bottles of an apple wine I did over 2 yrs ago. Her husband loved it. They got a bottle... gotta keep the fruit coming!! I'm going to be able to do pear wine this year... woo hoo!!
> 
> Speaking of pear wine... how ripe should the pears be when we freeze them?
> I know you core them and cut the bad spots off. Do you chunk them up? What do you put them in to retard browning? I can't wait to do this!
> My freezers are almost full... gotta stop buying pizza!
> 
> Debbie



You want them at the most sweetness. So, usually when they are soft. Hard pears are usually not as sweet as the softer ones.


----------



## ffemt128

My daughter brought me home another (almost 40) lbs of peaches. yesterday. I didn't weigh them. I'm basing the weight on 9 gallon ziplocks and the original ones were almost 5 lbs. I'mm use this for the primary then use the original 17 lbs for my fpac.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I spent yesterday afternoon(2:00p.m.)-late evening(9:30p.m.) steaming my 30 pounds of peaches. Got about 4 gals from those. I found that the peaches were pretty easy to work with. I pulled them out of the freezer, put about 20 each in water at a time while slicing and removing the pit, quartered them and put in the steamer. Talking about the house smelling good! Wow! Put the PE in the juice this morning and will put other ingredients in this afternoon, top off with the small amount of water to complete the 5.5 gallons, and pitch the yeast tomorrow. I saved about a quart of the juice for an F-pack.


----------



## Flem

Roofing contractor showed up today. Replacing my roof, soffit, fascia, gutters and downspouts.   Oh, my aching wallet!!!


----------



## BigBend

I know what I am NOT doing today. I had planned on making some Pin Cherry and some Blackberry wine, but I went to my cabin this weekend to pick the wild berries and because of lack of rain, there are NONE. Last weekend they were looking good and I thought I would wait one move week and the blackberries would be sweeter and the Pin Cheriies a little riper, WELL I was wrong. In one lousy week everything dried up. The blackberries are 
GONE and the Pin Cheriies look like raisins on the tree. No flavor, no juice. Thats what I get for waiting. But we still need rain BAD. Can't even have a campfire and drink what wine I have (Dago Red)!


----------



## docanddeb

How disappointing!! Maybe someone will call you with free fruit and you will have something new to ferment!! here's hoping!

Debbie


----------



## Julie

Had the same thing happen with my elderberries in the back year, no rain but instead of them drying up the birds ate them. It seems when we go for a spell without rain the birds seem to dive into the elderberries and eat them green


----------



## docanddeb

If the birds don't have water to drink... they might go for the fruit that is closer than a trip to the nearest water hole!

Debbie


----------



## dangerdave

*3P-Oh*

I'm bottling my first ever batch of Skeeter Pee (a triple berry). My wife wants to call it 3P-Oh.


----------



## Flem

Looks awesome, Dave. Danger, that is!


----------



## Loren

Finishing up the packing and getting ready for the long trip back to southern Florida. The north country is beautiful now, leaves are starting to turn. Pickup is full, don't think I could get another packer box in it. Wife brings everything, guess you have to when you stay 4 months. Will take about 3 weeks to get home, have several stops, including Hot Springs, Ar. to see my son and 3 grandkids. Hope to stop in Savanah, Tenn. and fish the Tenn. River for a few days after that. Getting anxious. Loren


----------



## Flem

Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Wade E

Going to be going to bed early tonight as there is a Rhode Island charter boat calling my name for tomorrow morning!!! Going at at around 4:30 for Striped Bass and something else but Im not sure what as Im just sneaking in where someone bailed at the last minute. Ill try and get some good pics of this.


----------



## ffemt128

Filtered my Strawberry, Chardonnay and Muscat. I put the strawberry into 2-3 gallon carboys from a 6. I'll bottle part in the next few months then save the other 3 gallon for blending with peach.


----------



## REDBOATNY

Finished up the fishing season on Lake ontario this past weekend. Had 5 fish in the money for the fall LOC Derby.
Now it's time to get busy for wine season. Bottled 2010 Noiret tonight and ordered 10 gallon of Traminette juice.

May try Marquette juice, any opinions?


----------



## Runningwolf

Pressing 15 tons of Niagara.


----------



## xanxer82

Been too busy with work to do much. Going to get some wine making done after the wedding. Only 25 more days to go.


----------



## Rocky

xanxer82 said:


> Been too busy with work to do much. Going to get some wine making done after the wedding. Only 25 more days to go.



Dan, you are getting married?! That is great. After 46 years of marriage, I can truthfully say that I never knew what true happiness was until I got married, but now it is too late.  

Just kidding of course. Best of everything to you and your Bride.


----------



## Rocky

I really did something today. I picked up 5 buckets at L'Uva Bella and I have them in the fermenters now. I am making an 18 gallon batch of "Rocky's Rosso Fortissimo" which consists of equal parts Sangiovese, Merlot and Cabernet Sauvignon. I put on 8 gallons of Steve's Recipe (Ricetta di Stefano) consisting of 6 gallons of Zinfandel and 2 gallons of Muscat. I put the remaining Muscat (4 gallons) on by itself. Not sure where I am heading with this last one. Maybe a dessert wine, maybe a dry or off dry white.


----------



## xanxer82

Rocky said:


> Dan, you are getting married?! That is great. After 46 years of marriage, I can truthfully say that I never knew what true happiness was until I got married, but now it is too late.
> 
> Just kidding of course. Best of everything to you and your Bride.



Thanks Rocky.


----------



## Redtrk

We introduced our neighbors to Skeeter Pee tonight.  They want more!


----------



## ibglowin

Runningwolf said:


> Pressing 15 tons of Niagara.



That first pic looks like your holding up the bin all by your lonesome. You been working out!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

So, I'm thinking that many of these wineries don't allow most of their wine to really age for several months. Is that pretty close to correct? Do they just filter it as much as necessary and send it on out?


----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> That first pic looks like your holding up the bin all by your lonesome. You been working out!



That is some piece of specialized equipment there. It looks like the arms clamp the bin in two places on the sides, raise it and rotate and dump it over the destemmer. I bet that cost more than a little bit.


----------



## Runningwolf

SpoiledRotten said:


> So, I'm thinking that many of these wineries don't allow most of their wine to really age for several months. Is that pretty close to correct? Do they just filter it as much as necessary and send it on out?



That is not true. Some wines have been aging for years.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Thanks for the clarification, Dan. I was thinking that for the cheaper wines, it was more like an assembly line, but over a couple of months rather than minutes.


----------



## LanMan

Going home to Ky today after work. Over the weekend I will be bottling 6 gal of Apple Wine and 5 gal of Centennial IPA. Also brewing a Rye Pale Ale


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I got my peach wine into the secondary (the SG dropped in primary more than any I've done so far - .992), stabilized my Red, and tasted the blueberry. The mixed berry is just aging a little, so all 4 carboys need no more attention for a few days.


----------



## ffemt128

Taking a 1/2 day today so that myself and our 4 y/o can surprise my wife for lunch on her birthday. Outta here in about 45 minutes or so...


----------



## rhoffart

It's raining in Boerne, Texas ... first rain since Feburary ...


----------



## Julie

rhoffart said:


> It's raining in Boerne, Texas ... first rain since Feburary ...


----------



## Rocky

Rick, So happy for you and all in Texas. You have had a tough year, for sure. Better times are ahead!


----------



## Redtrk

Congrats on the rain Rick. We were behind until recently but nowhere near that deficit.


----------



## Wade E

Hey, you keep that rain over there!!!! We over here have had enough!!


----------



## ibglowin

Hurray! Long time coming for sure!


----------



## Redtrk

Taking a nice 4 hr motorcycle ride north to the Stoney Ridge Winery. http://www.stoneyridgewinery.com  Their Barn Dance Blush is awesome!


----------



## Flem

ffemt128 said:


> Taking a 1/2 day today so that myself and our 4 y/o can surprise my wife for lunch on her birthday. Outta here in about 45 minutes or so...



Happy belated birthday, Olesia!!


----------



## ibglowin

Going to help my friends up at Black Mesa Winery with crush. Getting in 10 tons of Cabernet Sauvignon this morning.


----------



## tonyt

Washing bottles, smoking chicken.


----------



## Flem

Just racked my Pinot Noir juice bucket to secondary.


----------



## Wade E

Just coming back from fishing in which was terrible. 1 Sea robin and 1 small Fluke all day! Im going back at 2 am to try for Stripers and then some Blues again late morning and hopefully the bite is better then!!


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Just coming back from fishing in which was terrible. 1 Sea robin and 1 small Fluke all day! Im going back at 2 am to try for Stripers and then some Blues again late morning and hopefully the bite is better then!!



2 am for Stripers???? I'm thinking you mis-spelled another word and you are going out for strippers!!!! Wade!!!!!!!!!!! behave yourself, for crying out loud.


----------



## xanxer82

Spent the day at the Maryland Wine Festival. We had a good time and met up with a few friends.


----------



## Wade E

Julie said:


> 2 am for Stripers???? I'm thinking you mis-spelled another word and you are going out for strippers!!!! Wade!!!!!!!!!!! behave yourself, for crying out loud.


Nononononp!!!!! Cant handle anymore women!!!!


----------



## mxsteve625

Just bottled 5 gallons of Stering Gold...a light blonde ale with a touch of citris

Dumped a 5 gallon batch of a Summer Citris Wheat. It didn't look right and it even tasted worse.

Oh Well. Sometimes we can't control everything.


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Nononononp!!!!! Cant handle anymore women!!!!



Well I'm glad to hear you are behaving, that poor wife of yours puts up with enough as it is


----------



## jrh3

I just finished 1 bottle of my best......looked around and saw a few bottles of michelob ultra amber, grabed one......waiting on the grill to warm up to throw my t bone on. Its my first day off all week im gonna make it worth my while lol. Oh yeah i got george jones on pandora.


----------



## jrh3

ok t bone is on the grill.....and im wasted, lol.


----------



## ffemt128

Celaning bottles in the basement, racked my apple that started refermenting to a 5 gallon carboy from the 3 and 2 1's. There was no sign of fermentation, no activity in the airlock and it has been over a month since I dumped it al back into a carboy. Added sorbate again, and also sparkoloid again to clarify. Still smells very spiced. Didn't taste, sure the etoh is higher now. Will make a batch of straight apple and blend to kill some of the clove and ginger taste.

I have about 15-20 cases of green bottles, about 5 cases of clear. Need to get more clear as I have about 45-50 gallons of white that will need bottled early next year.


----------



## SarahRides

Bottling my Orchard Breezin' Cherry Pinot Noir today! I've never tried this type of kit before, so I'm very curious as to how it's going to be! Also adding some fining agents to 3 of my other wines to speed up the clearing process. I went to a couple of family get-togethers this weekend, and my Raspberry Lime Skeeter was a huge hit!


----------



## Wade E

Fished from 2 am till around 9am and then took the family out for a nice ride into the country and stopped at a cider mill and picked up a nice pie, some fresh pressed cider, a bunch of honey crisp apples and now chilling on my deck with a freshly opened bottle of last years Chardonnay from grapes. First bottle opened and its wonderful. I fermented it very cold with no oak and no malo. Caught a 37" Bluefish which weighed 14lbs which would have won me some good money last week during the bluefish contest!!


----------



## rob

Boy Wade, I want your life!!!!


----------



## Wade E

No you dont, believe me!!!! I may sneak out a lot but when Im home I dont get a free minute at all! All this fishing is just something to keep me sane!!!!!!


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Fished from 2 am till around 9am and then took the family out for a nice ride into the country and stopped at a cider mill and picked up a nice pie, some fresh pressed cider, a bunch of honey crisp apples and now chilling on my deck with a freshly opened bottle of last years Chardonnay from grapes. First bottle opened and its wonderful. I fermented it very cold with no oak and no malo. Caught a 37" Bluefish which weighed 14lbs which would have won me some good money last week during the bluefish contest!!



You know, most people like their chardonnay oaked but I really think it taste better without oak. Nice to be able to just sit back, take a sip, and just say aaaah to the wine, the day and to life in general. While we all have our issues you just can't help but notice that life is a whole lot worst for a whole of other people.

Enjoy your night.


----------



## jtstar

Started the day by going out for breakfast with my brother and sister in laws they where on their way out to my other brother in laws house so I sent a bottle of my Elderberry wine out for him to try and he called me a few minutes ago and told me that it was some of the best wine that I had ever made now I am sitting on top of the world because he is the one that got me started into wine making he has been doing it for years


----------



## Julie

jtstar said:


> Started the day by going out for breakfast with my brother and sister in laws they where on their way out to my other brother in laws house so I sent a bottle of my Elderberry wine out for him to try and he called me a few minutes ago and told me that it was some of the best wine that I had ever made now I am sitting on top of the world because he is the one that got me started into wine making he has been doing it for years




that is just awesome!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> You know, most people like their chardonnay oaked but I really think it taste better without oak. Nice to be able to just sit back, take a sip, and just say aaaah to the wine, the day and to life in general. While we all have our issues you just can't help but notice that life is a whole lot worst for a whole of other people.
> 
> Enjoy your night.



I did not oak my Chilaean Chardonnay from May. I did recently backsweeten to .998 and feel it is quite good tasting now. It won't be bottled for another couple months unless I need the carboy.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> I did not oak my Chilaean Chardonnay from May. I did recently backsweeten to .998 and feel it is quite good tasting now. It won't be bottled for another couple months unless I need the carboy.




do you think it is better this way? I really like a chardonnay that is not oaked even though there are wines that I think have to be oaked, such as blackberry.


----------



## Wade E

Ive had Chard's both ways many times and always find it better without oak. I like my whites nice and crisp. My wife was on the phone all day since we came home so I snuck into the kitchen and cooked the fish I caught the other day. I finally tried some bluefish tonight. I soaked it in milk for like 3 days now and then cooked it the same as the striped bass and IMO the bluefish was even better! Most likely because it was soaked in milk that way but either way thats great because I can catch a lot of Blues!!! Striped Bass on the other hand is very tricky especially this season as the bait fish just isnt showing up here!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> do you think it is better this way? I really like a chardonnay that is not oaked even though there are wines that I think have to be oaked, such as blackberry.



Well based on the Chards I've tasted, I like it un-oaked better. Of course, we're not the "Dry" whites type either. I think the semi-dry is better and I'm sure it will progress with age. I thought about oaking part but think I'll hold off.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Well based on the Chards I've tasted, I like it un-oaked better. Of course, we're not the "Dry" whites type either. I think the semi-dry is better and I'm sure it will progress with age. I thought about oaking part but think I'll hold off.



I'm not the "Dry" type either, I think that is a good idea to hold off


----------



## Sirs

Julie said:


> do you think it is better this way? I really like a chardonnay that is not oaked even though there are wines that I think have to be oaked, such as blackberry.



ewwwww you oak blackberry???


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> I'm not the "Dry" type either, I think that is a good idea to hold off



Luva Bella sells f-packs and I picked up a peach to blend with part of my chard.


----------



## Sirs

well went and got a good load today got 36 gallon jugs and 6 half gallon for $25 not a bad deal and they are all the kind that will take regular screwtop lids


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Luva Bella sells f-packs and I picked up a peach to blend with part of my chard.



That sounds interesting. Didn't realize they sold fpacs.


----------



## Julie

Sirs said:


> ewwwww you oak blackberry???



ewwwww yes I do and now that is one of the bottles you are going to get


----------



## Wade E

What exactly are these F-Pacs that Luva Bella sells?


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> What exactly are these F-Pacs that Luva Bella sells?



Wade these are the same packs you get in wine kits only about twice the size. They don't have them listed on their web site but they told me about them last time I was there and peach was the only thing they had left. They also add these to there own wines. I am adding half to part of my Chilean Chard and the other half to some of my crabapple wine.


----------



## Sirs

Julie said:


> ewwwww yes I do and now that is one of the bottles you are going to get


 hey like I told you far as wine goes you can call me jimmie I'll take all you gimmie lol


----------



## Flem

Pulling the fiver out for a few days of camping. Salt Fork State Park in Ohio.


----------



## dangerdave

Flem! You _live_ in PA and you come to Ohio to go _camping_?! Are you crazy?!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Stabilizing and fining the CC Showcase 2011 LR Rousanne-Marsanne-Viognier. Looks like it could be a "trouble maker"........


----------



## Glynb

Today i will be mostly transferring my Elderberry wine from the bucket to the demijohn jar. It has been bubbling away nicely after a false start.


----------



## joseph

sorry for not stoping by for awile

have been doing alot of things made 60 gal pear wine took frist place at tasteing 20 gals apercot 10 gal plum getting ready for 60 gal elderberry
plus working in my gold mine 
Best Joseph


----------



## ffemt128

Going to Rack my chilean reds later today. Its been about 2 months and they are due. May try to get the 3 buckets from Luva Bella into carboys as well today.

I wish I had a gold mine.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I racked a red last night, added an f-pak and back-sweetened to 1.010. Just right! Going to let it sit for several days due to the action yesterday, then bottle it.


----------



## tjbryner

Gathering Walnuts for a 5 gal batch of wine.


----------



## SarahRides

I put my order in for my juice today! :-D Getting a bucket of Amarone, Cab. Sauv and Sauv Blanc! They should be here in a few weeks!


----------



## Sirs

well crushed and started 4 gallon of some type of muscadine hybrid grape last not certain of the type yet this was at 11pm well just got through stirring and those little wild yeast are going to town she foamed up big time had a really good cap already must is at 84 degrees and going strong


----------



## Tom

Started a 6 gallon batch of Raspberry from 4.5 gallons of steamed Raspberries.


----------



## SarahRides

Tom said:


> Started a 6 gallon batch of Raspberry from 4.5 gallons of steamed Raspberries.



MMmmmmm Sounds good!


----------



## millwright01

Opened my email and got notice that my chocolate port kit is here (we had to pre-order) I know what I'm doing tomorrow!!


----------



## Tom

SarahRides said:


> MMmmmmm Sounds good!



Yea I plan on using fresh Raspberry AND Raspberry "syrup" for F-Pac


----------



## SarahRides

Tom said:


> Yea I plan on using fresh Raspberry AND Raspberry "syrup" for F-Pac



I have a 3 berry that just finished clearing........it's amazing! Raspberry sounds delicious!

Today getting my first taste of grapes! :-D One of my husband's coworkers is crushing his grapes today and invited us over...... I've never seen wine-making straight from grapes before so I can't wait!


----------



## Runningwolf

SarahRides said:


> Today getting my first taste of grapes! :-D One of my husband's coworkers is crushing his grapes today and invited us over...... I've never seen wine-making straight from grapes before so I can't wait!



Sarah, make sure you taste the juice. It may look brown and disgusting or it may look good, either way taste it. We do this at every press and I am amazed at how good some of the grapes are I never even heard of. 

The winemaker goes out into the farmers vineyards each morning taking random samples of grapes and brings them back in gallon ziplock bags. It is may job to press them by hand and run the ph, brix and ta tests on them. Then I taste the juice and add any additional comments I might have including the color of seeds if they are white or greenish.


----------



## ffemt128

Wentto my daughters soccer practice today. she didnt' want to play. I sat on a stone wall and cracked the screen on my phone. Had to go to the ATT store and get another. Picked up the HTC Inspire. Now to figure out the phone.


----------



## docanddeb

Harvested my grapes today, sorted and froze them.

Niagara- 3.4#
Worden- 4.10# (purple)

Bottled 86 bottles of wine.

Hubby picking raspberries and I'll make a pie.

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

Went to dump, did grocery shopping ($335!!!), and then just finished raking up all these dang hickory nuts falling from the 2 trees in my front yard that make it so bad you cant walk in the driveway or the front yard without breaking your ankles!!! 14 wheel barrels full and the trees arent done yet. Its a bumper crop year as we didnt have any nuts last year. Man I cant wait to have enough money to cut these 2 trees down someday!


----------



## ffemt128

Heading to Kavic Winery this evening for a wine tasting with some friends. Should be a good time. They have never been there before.


----------



## Sirs

well just got home ran across a deal on peaches at $.50 a pound got 91 pounds worth they of course weighed them all instead of doing the box price hppmtt you'd think they'd believe me when 2 boxes should weigh 56 pounds seems might hold thier weight good lol now how many do I need to use for 5 gallon of wine and the rest will be canned


----------



## Wade E

Truth be told this would be best if not diluted at all with water.


----------



## Tom

Sirs said:


> well just got home ran across a deal on peaches at $.50 a pound got 91 pounds worth they of course weighed them all instead of doing the box price hppmtt you'd think they'd believe me when 2 boxes should weigh 56 pounds seems might hold thier weight good lol now how many do I need to use for 5 gallon of wine and the rest will be canned



Figure 30# + 20-30% FOR A F-PAC


----------



## millwright01

Mixed on my chocolate raspberry port. Waiting for it to warm up and I'll pitch yeast probably tomorrow morning.


----------



## jtstar

Finished digging the last five rolls of potatoes now tomorrow afternoon I will go out to a local vineyard and pick some grapes and put into the freezer until I can process them.


----------



## tonyt

my first time back to Bolivar Penensula since hurricane Ike took out over 60% of all structures.


----------



## Sirs

well figured julie would've posted pics from today but so far hadn't seen any


----------



## Julie

Sirs said:


> well figured julie would've posted pics from today but so far hadn't seen any



Well Eddie I got busy, lol, remember me saying I was going to meet up with my cousin, I never got on last night. 

Picked muscadines with Sirs yesterday morning, it was great, it was not too hot and holy cow are there a lot of grapes on those vines. 

Headed home will post up a couple of pics tonight.


----------



## Kleftiwallah

*Allotmenteer.*

I'm off down the allotment to finish the sides of a THREE BAY compost bin. I need more pallets for the front and top, then I'll be ready for all the ex-veg from the big pre-winter tidy up.  Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Redtrk

Bottling my Dunkelweizen today and maybe transferring two batches of Skeeter Pee to their secondaries.


----------



## Tom

Gonna start Plum Wine.

just got 56#'s for $3.00 DEAL!


----------



## docanddeb

yeah, yeah.... we know about the "TOM" discount! 



Debbie


----------



## Sirs

hey you gotta admit he does get some good deals I know I talk people into most of mine not sure how he gets his.......lol


----------



## Sirs

oh julie blah blah blah busy busy busy.....lol I remember you talking about going to visit hope you had fun


----------



## Flem

dangerdave said:


> Flem! You _live_ in PA and you come to Ohio to go _camping_?! Are you crazy?!!!



Dave, the Ohio State parks are so much nicer than PA's. Besides, we have relatives coming from Lancaster so its about half way for each of us.


----------



## Tom

docanddeb said:


> yeah, yeah.... we know about the "TOM" discount!
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie



CONGRATS on hitting 1,000 posts !!!


----------



## jtstar

I went over to Cuthills Vineyard and came home with 20 gallons of Temparia grapes and about 7 gallons of a white grape not sure of its name but it taste really great should make some great wine


----------



## docanddeb

Thanks Tom!!

Debbie


----------



## jtstar

jtstar said:


> I went over to Cuthills Vineyard and came home with 20 gallons of Temparia grapes and about 7 gallons of a white grape not sure of its name but it taste really great should make some great wine



I have not weighted the red so I know exactly how many pounds of reds I have but it is around 56 pounds and the whites came in at 29 pounds


----------



## Sirs

well went and helped pick another 15 gallons of muscadines will have some pics of the bronze ones tomorrow if she took good enough pics anyway also my muscadines that I stated the other day went dry this morning it stopped at 0.995. It was funny it was like someone just shut them off all of a sudden they just stopped. Also just finished punching down my peach it is rolling the foam and making a really good cap so it should go really good.


----------



## Kleftiwallah

*Blackites.*

I was going to say I'd been down the canal and picked 2 1/2 lbs of brambles, but with the quantities of grapes talked about earlier, I think I'll stay quiet! Cheers,  Tony.


----------



## SarahRides

Sitting here on my porch enjoying a beautiful fall morning! :-D

Waiting for my brother to get here. We recently acquired a bunch of homebrew equipment from someone (brewkettle, Mash Tun, Wort Chiller, Grain Mill) so he's going to show us how to use it all and make a pumpkin ale from scratch today.


----------



## Sirs

sounds cool


----------



## jtstar

Sounds like a lot of fun heading your way keep us posted on how it turns out


----------



## tjbryner

Well since I live in a village called Walnut and trying to start a winery, I'm working on a Roasted Walnut Wine recipe. Figured if it works out it might be a nice calling card for me 

TJBryner


----------



## millwright01

Just tested the Raspberry Chocolate Port. Started Sunday morning at 1.125. Yesterday 1.060 and today 1.040. not stuck yet and .020 to go. Hopefully there tomorrow


----------



## Flem

Started packing for our San Francisco and wine country vacation.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just got home from a 13 hour day of pressing and crushing. Starting a batch of wine from Marquis grapes and going to bed.


----------



## ibglowin

You "must" see grapes in your dreams these days!


----------



## Runningwolf

It's pretty amazing, we sell juice and bottled wine to wineries all over the state to thier specs but it's also amazing how far people come here to get their grapes and juice. We offer our crusher/destemer and bladder press free to anyone that buys grapes from us and rent it out to others.I think 4-5 hours away was the furthest a person has come so far.


----------



## ibglowin

We need a place like that!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> It's pretty amazing, we sell juice and bottled wine to wineries all over the state to thier specs but it's also amazing how far people come here to get their grapes and juice. We offer our crusher/destemer and bladder press free to anyone that buys grapes from us and rent it out to others.I think 4-5 hours away was the furthest a person has come so far.



Dr. Kavic from Kavic Winery down here told me he would be up there in the next week or so. I told him a friend was working there and he said he would try to introduce himself while there.


----------



## LanMan

Will be going home to Ky today. This evening I will be racking my Blackberry to another carboy and topping up with Merlot. I can't wait to taste it!


----------



## docanddeb

Anyone notice we're on page.... 666?? It's an OMEN, I tell you!!

Debbie


----------



## ibglowin

Quick lets get to another page on this thread!


----------



## docanddeb

Really Quick!

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

Whew!

Tonight my chiropractor called to ask me if I had wine yeast. He was going to try to make some concord. He leant me some 6 and 7 gal carboys some years back. I give him wine periodically. I wrote down some basic instructions and gave him some chemicals. I hope it's at least drinkable! He used to make wine and beer and got the equipment from his Grandpa. These are definitely OLD carboys... some are blue... all have "bubbles" that look cool.

Debbie


----------



## ffemt128

Racked my 11 gallons of Malvasia Bianca, Johanesberg Reisling, Brianna and 5 3/4 gallons of Elderberry. Tomorrow I'll rack the other 6 gallons of Elderberry. THe better bottles are bigger than my 5 gallon glass carboys so I was able to fill the 5 a 1/2 and a 750ml bottle. Given that fact, I should be ok with a 5 and a gallon jug tomorrow.


----------



## Wade E

Just sitting here listening to the rain, again!!!!!! The forecast calls for rain as far as and including Thursday!!!!!!


----------



## gwm72513

Just brushing the dust off the old resume. Got an opportunity to move up the corporate ladder at work, yipee!


----------



## docanddeb

I'm applying for a new job as well. Phone interview on Monday. I have an excellent shot at this. It's a longer drive, but less stress. It should be a little more money which will cover the gas costs. Had to get the resume updated a few days ago.

Debbie


----------



## Julie

MGieni09 said:


> Just brushing the dust off the old resume. Got an opportunity to move up the corporate ladder at work, yipee!



good luck, those opportunities don't come to often.


----------



## gwm72513

docanddeb said:


> I'm applying for a new job as well. Phone interview on Monday. I have an excellent shot at this. It's a longer drive, but less stress. It should be a little more money which will cover the gas costs. Had to get the resume updated a few days ago.
> 
> Debbie



You don't come across a job which offers less stress and more money too often. My current job is about twenty minutes out of town but it's worth it for a good career. I'm getting my foot in the door, anyway. Good luck with your situation!

Thanks Julie, you have to reach out for them when they do come around. My supervisor told me about it and said he thinks that I would have a good shot so I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## xanxer82

Good luck on the jobs.
I'll be married in a few more days. October 8 coming up fast.


----------



## Flem

xanxer82 said:


> Good luck on the jobs.
> I'll be married in a few more days. October 8 coming up fast.



Run, Dan, Run!!!!!!


----------



## gwm72513

Congratulations on the marriage! I'd send you a bottle of wine but I'm guessing you will have that covered.


----------



## Tom

just picked up these 6 gallon buckets

Caifornia;
Mixed Black
Cabernet Sauvignon
Barbera
Sangiovese
White Merlot
Gewurtztraminer

Italian
Dolcetto
Borolo
Cabernet Sauvignon
Amarone


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> Run, Dan, Run!!!!!!



...and don't look back!


----------



## Rocky

Dan, you will learn that "marriage" is not just a word...it's a SENTENCE!


----------



## docanddeb

Yes.... for HER sake.... RUN!!!

Congrats! May you have a wonderful life together!

My new job opportunity would be 45 min away... and then travel from there! My 5.5 yr old car is in for an oil change today... 94,000 mi... and I've only travelled for this current job for 16 months. We can't buy used cars, we'd be buying one every other year!

Debbie


----------



## tonyt

Today I'm:
Bottling MMM Rojo Intensio from barrel
Racking CC Yikima into barrel
Clarifying / stabilizing MMR Roso D'Avola
starting WE petit Verdot with grape pack
Washing / de-labeling 33 bottles
Sound like enough for one Saturday/

Oh, almost forgot, dinner date with wife. Better go take my vitamins.


----------



## docanddeb

You should "See Alice" too.... that will perk you right up!

Debbie


----------



## tonyt

xanxer82 said:


> Good luck on the jobs.
> I'll be married in a few more days. October 8 coming up fast.



Jump in, the water's fine.


----------



## ibglowin

And find time to slip a little nap in as well! 

OK I'll bite what the heck is a Yikima? 



tonyt said:


> Today I'm:
> Bottling MMM Rojo Intensio from barrel
> Racking CC Yikima into barrel
> Clarifying / stabilizing MMR Roso D'Avola
> starting WE petit Verdot with grape pack
> Washing / de-labeling 33 bottles
> Sound like enough for one Saturday/
> 
> Oh, almost forgot, dinner date with wife. Better go take my vitamins.


----------



## docanddeb

I'm thinking Yakima?? is there a Yakima Valley growing region?

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

OH and TOM....

Did you *BUY* those 6 gallon buckets?? Unheard of!!

Debbie


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> OK I'll bite what the heck is a Yikima?


I went to Catholic school, never lerndt to spell. But I can sing in Latin!


----------



## Sirs

tonyt said:


> I went to Catholic school, never lerndt to spell. But I can sing in Latin!



I hope you wasn't one of the boys who had to hang around the priest all the time


----------



## xanxer82

Thanks for all of the well wishes. I'll be bringing some wine along. Hopefully we will stop at a few wineries along the way to NC.


----------



## Wade E

Congrats Dan!!! Dont say we never warned you though!!!! LOL I worked 1/2 day of OT for the 1st time in a long time so that was nice, changed the oil in both cars, went to the dump and now relaxing before hopefully getting out tonight and doing some sea fishing which if it doesnt rain or should I say rain hard it will be an all nighter all morning expedition. I think the Striped bass are starting to come back and finally some Bunker sightings which is the fish they eat for those of you who dont know and thats 1 main reason why they havent been around much along with the very warm water temps.


----------



## Redtrk

I racked two SKEETER PEE's over to their secondaries. Started three fresh juice wines, (Muscat, Pinot Grigio, and Zinfandel). Yeah, and I will have questions later i'm sure.


----------



## tonyt

Sirs said:


> I hope you wasn't one of the boys who had to hang around the priest all the time



Actually the priest in the parish I grew up in were great roll models. I think about how fortunate we were in our school when I read about the awfull things that happened in other places.


----------



## docanddeb

I can just barely remember when mass was in Latin. I do enjoy when we sing in Latin occasionally now.

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

xanxer82 said:


> Thanks for all of the well wishes. I'll be bringing some wine along. Hopefully we will stop at a few wineries along the way to NC.



NC huh so where you going down this way might could meet up who knows lol and don't listen to them married life is wonderful isn't that right dear (said as wife is looking over shoulder) seriously it is wonderful to find the person who completes you.


----------



## SarahRides

Spending this rainy day locked up in my sewing room.......determined to get this quilt done before winter!


----------



## ibglowin

Another picture perfect day for the 40th Annual Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta. This year the TV stations are all broadcasting in HD. Fantastic pictures.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool, I would love to do that some day. I guy down the road does balloons and we often help him land when we seem him flying.


----------



## ibglowin

We used to get up at 3:30AM when the kids were little and drive down. If your not parked by 5:00AM you will not get in the grounds until 6:30AM! 

Its impossible to take a bad picture really. Love the special shapes balloons these days. Absolutely amazing what they can do with CAD design. Love the Darth Vader balloon. The crew is all dressed up as stormtroopers complete with helmets and all!


----------



## Loren

That is really neat, My wife is from there and we got to see it a few years ago. Had one shaped like a paper bag with groceries in it Loren


----------



## Brian

I bottled the Shariz/Zinfendel that has been bulk aging for 8 months and racked my Key Lime skeeter and I started one of my choc ras Port kits I picked up yesterday. All this after church and in between watching my Steelers loose.. (boo hoo).. So it has been a prettty busy day today.. Time for a glass of wine..

By the way Mike Awsome pics of the baloons..


----------



## Tom

Just updated my signature. Ck it out. (fermenting)


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Just updated my signature. Ck it out. (fermenting)



Holy Sh1t, how am I suppose to catch up with you when you do this many!!!!!!!


----------



## docanddeb

VERY cool pics.

I'd love to see that some day!

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

That's 138 gal of wine!! What are you going to do with all THAT??

Debbie


----------



## Tom

docanddeb said:


> That's 138 gal of wine!! What are you going to do with all THAT??
> 
> Debbie



Drink it of course.
We go thru 2-3 bottles a day here.


----------



## docanddeb

Holy Smokes!! It takes us a week to drink that much. I guess you DO need to keep up the pace...

Carry on....

Debbie


----------



## Tom

Wife and daughter can polish off 2 bottles alone....


----------



## jtstar

and my wife thinks I'm a wino


----------



## Rocky

Tom, just wondering which Barolo you made. I am intested in making one and I don't know if I should use a kit or an imported juice bucket. Thanks.


----------



## Tom

I got fresh Italian juice Barolo. I added some fresh Cab grapes/skins.

If you want, look into some 23 liter kits (it's worth it). Also, plan on bulk aging for at least a year and a few more once bottled.


----------



## jtstar

Had to work on the gutters on my father in laws house then back to work in my own house yard finish my day with grilling hotdogs on the grill now making home made ice cream


----------



## gird123

*delicato*

Yesterday picked up 38 gallons of red juice blend from delicato at $3.15 a gallon 56% alicante 29% syrah 15% rubired

On the way back by chance we stopped in at http://www.goldenleaveswinery.com/ and the owner let use harvest 40 lbs of Tempranillo. Had a great time. Very nice people. Should have bought more but I'm not ready to process grapes.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Tom said:


> Wife and daughter can polish off 2 bottles alone....



And his daughter is only 12 years old. 










j/k


----------



## Loren

Just arrived in Savanah Tenn. Gonna fish for catfish tomorrow in the Tenn. River. Several fisherman staying here in the same motel, they all caught between 40 and 70 in less than 5 hours. We are not totally equiped, but have my boat with me and some equipment. Still trying to get back to Florida. First things first, LOL, will let you know how we do. Loren


----------



## jtstar

SpoiledRotten said:


> And his daughter is only 12 year old
> 
> Chip off the old Block


----------



## jeepingchick

Just wanted to pop in and say I am still alive! Made deans list again so wooooooo... been really busy and i just wanna vaca  Happy to be employed dont get me wrong, Im just a bit worn down LOL! Still have over a year left in school think its gonna drag on forever! I miss yall


----------



## mxsteve625

jeepingchick said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I am still alive! Made deans list again so wooooooo... been really busy and i just wanna vaca  Happy to be employed dont get me wrong, Im just a bit worn down LOL! Still have over a year left in school think its gonna drag on forever! I miss yall



CONGRADULATIONS. It'll be over before you know it. Then you can reflect on the accoplihment.


----------



## jeepingchick

tru... but i miss having a life... i miss making wine, scraping, quilting, and all the other geeky things I do *sigh* I miss being a kept woman is what it is... why in the world did i not marry a millionaire!!!


----------



## LanMan

Made pickled peppers today.





The jalapenos are damn near as hot as the cayennes


----------



## jeepingchick

Looking great!!! We did ours as well. What is it that you have on top of your sliced jalapenos?


----------



## LanMan

Extra bananna peppers. Figured it wouldnt hurt and would give those bananna peppers a lot of 'Kick'


----------



## Rocky

LanMan, you and I must have the same taste. I put hot peppers or hot sauce on just about everything (except my cereal). When you say "banana" pepprs, are the Hungarian Hot peppers? Looks like you have whole Jalapenos and sliced. I would guess that the sliced loses some of their heat in the vinegar, while the whole jalapenos do not, right?

Looks really great. Yummo!


----------



## SarahRides

Those look beautiful Lanman!!!! They look too pretty to eat!


----------



## docanddeb

Such nice colors! Beautiful presentation... and nice kitchen too!!

Debbie


----------



## LanMan

@ Rocky They are just your regular yellow bananas although some had a little purple color on them. 

@ docanddeb I wish that was my kitchen. It is actually my parents kitchen. I am staying with them while I build a house in Tennesee. You can see my kitchen window in my elderpee thread. It's a little more rustic and a lot less finished. But I did build my parents house
I cant wait to get done with this house so I can go home for a while.


----------



## Tom

Racked my Raspberry and Plum from primary. *WOW what color the Raspberry has!*

Bottled 6 gal each of my 2010 Italian juice,
Amarone
Valpolicello


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> *WOW what color the Raspberry has!*



Thomas you know the rules and if you forgot ask the new Mod.


----------



## Tom

U can B a PIA !
*here it is !*


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> U can B a PIA !
> *here it is !*



Yes but I am good at it. That is a beautiful color.


----------



## Tom

Yes I AGREE, you are good at it ....LOL


----------



## jeepingchick

oooooooo purdy!!!! I think I NEED to get something going! I have 5 empty buckets and 6 empty carboys.... *sigh*


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> oooooooo purdy!!!! I think I NEED to get something going! I have 5 empty buckets and 6 empty carboys.... *sigh*



this is a crime, I otta come down there and take those carboys off of you for punishment


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready to take my wife to work, going to clean out the car then heading south around 11:00. Looking forward to the mini getaway.


----------



## jeepingchick

Julie said:


> this is a crime, I otta come down there and take those carboys off of you for punishment



It IS a crime  I need a spare min to myself!!! UGH!!! I have no excuses. Ive got 60+ pounds of peaches in the freezer, sugar and yeast!!! I have just got NO time *sigh*... come down n make it for me please LOL!


----------



## Loren

Loren said:


> Just arrived in Savanah Tenn. Gonna fish for catfish tomorrow in the Tenn. River. Several fisherman staying here in the same motel, they all caught between 40 and 70 in less than 5 hours. We are not totally equiped, but have my boat with me and some equipment. Still trying to get back to Florida. First things first, LOL, will let you know how we do. Loren



First dayout was a flop, caught, nothing to brag about. Wed., wife and I caught 31 channel catfish between 2 and 6 llbs. each, had a ball. Will be stopping there again next year but will be much better prepared, The river was beautiful and the weather was great. 
Only 450 miles from home now, probably be there tomorrow night. 4 months is a long time to be gone. Loren


----------



## ffemt128

Sitting in a hotel room in Winston-Salem, NC watching the Disney channel with my 4 y/o daughter. Going to meet up with Sirs in the morning for some grape picking. I can't wait.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Sitting in a hotel room in Winston-Salem, NC watching the Disney channel with my 4 y/o daughter. Going to meet up with Sirs in the morning for some grape picking. I can't wait.



Glad you guys made it safe and sound. Racked the bronse tonight, got 10 gallons, and racked the noble, got about 13 gallons, I will make a water wine to add to the noble if needed.

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Runningwolf

I use to think it was exciting just picking up 24-30 gallons at a time. We're pushing out deliveries like this all time.


----------



## Charlietuna

*My busy day*

I've had an exceptionally busy day. I racked a 6 gal batch from primary, mixed up some skeeter pee to go into an apple slurry once I rack it tomorrow. Then, I bought 4 houses. I had been a little stagnate in my investing for a couple years, but got the bug & grabbed a few more. One is a empty half renovated home that's gonna take me many many days / months to finish & get ready to rent. Exciting day tho!!

Brian


----------



## Sirs

well appears we're gonna be picking grapes tomorrow morning hopefully we'll get all he wants tomorrow, doug should be able to get all he is wanting if nothing esle he should be able to fill all of his buckets


----------



## Sirs

well actually all day if it is up to me lol


----------



## SarahRides

Just got my juice buckets yesterday! Having to abandon them though, going to Vermont for the weekend so that my hubby and I can celebrate our 5th anniversary. 

Good thing I have a neighbor who loves to wine-sit! :-D


----------



## djrockinsteve

Happy Anniversary. Ahhhhh. A weekend all alone. Each with their own computers. Sooooo romantic. Enjoy


----------



## jtstar

SarahRides said:


> Just got my juice buckets yesterday! Having to abandon them though, going to Vermont for the weekend so that my hubby and I can celebrate our 5th anniversary.
> 
> Good thing I have a neighbor who loves to wine-sit! :-D



Happy Anniversary with many more to come


----------



## djrockinsteve

Hey folks isn't the 5th year of marriage represented by "Leather"? I believe it is. 

So the question that remains is "Who will be wearing the leather, Sarah or her husband?"

maybe both.


----------



## Wade E

Happy anniversary Sarah!!!!


----------



## Sirs

Happy anniversary sarah hopes its a fun one lol steve its probly both of them


----------



## Sirs

well just got home from picking grapes we got doug some bronze, nobles, and luckily we found some big reds so that made his day I think. I had a ball with them the 2 of them have the cutest daughter I think became pals of sorts seems she loves my cane, and I gotta tell it thank God I didn't have to pee or I'd been drowned (set up daughter is poking my cane through the grape vines being a kid having fun well mom wasn't noticing this and was picking away intent on grapes when all of a sudden this black thing darts out at her she bout well lets say the look on her face was priceless) oh man I couldn't keep from laughing.


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> well just got home from picking grapes we got doug some bronze, nobles, and luckily we found some big reds so that made his day I think. I had a ball with them the 2 of them have the cutest daughter I think became pals of sorts seems she loves my cane, and I gotta tell it thank God I didn't have to pee or I'd been drowned (set up daughter is poking my cane through the grape vines being a kid having fun well mom wasn't noticing this and was picking away intent on grapes when all of a sudden this black thing darts out at her she bout well lets say the look on her face was priceless) oh man I couldn't keep from laughing.



We all had a great time today Eddie. Andrea take a while to warm up to someone, but when she does, watch out. She had a ball today and OLesia had a really good time as well. Tomorrow ill be crushing grapes and trying to round up carboys for when I press in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## ffemt128

Heading out to pick up a few brute cans today so that I can start the crush. I figure by 9ish I should be started.


----------



## Runningwolf

Starting a Chardonnay and Traminette. Also working in the yard.


----------



## Redtrk

I just saw this on CL. http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/atq/2640665377.html 

Any comments on if it would be good for what we do?


----------



## Flem

Just got back from the California Wine Country (primarily Napa Valley and Sonoma County). Had a wonderful time.


----------



## ffemt128

Got the muscadine crushed and in the primaries. I added 1 gallon of water for each 6 gallon bucket of grapes as was suggested. Initial SG's were as follows... Reds-1.050, Noble 1.030, Bronze 1.044. Those were the readings after h2o additions. All will be sweetened to 1.085 or there about. The reds are currently sitting at 1.090 after sugar addition. Bronze were sweetend as were nobles. I'll check sg tomorrow and then adjust as needed. Yeast will be pitched tomorrow afternoon. Whoo Hooo. If I guess about right after pressing I should have 60-65 gallons of various muscadine going.


----------



## jeepingchick

Listed 7 auction on ebay, baked 2 dz cookies, 1/2 dozen granola bars, and granola. Made homeade butter, clenaed the kitchen (TWICE) and wrote an essay for homework... is it time for bed yet??? jeesh!


----------



## Tom

just racked 4 each buckets of my CA and Italian reds. I will wait a few days and add MLF to all. I added 4#'s of Cab grapes (destemed and squeezed) on all 8 for extra body and tannin. Will Oak soon as well,,...


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> Listed 7 auction on ebay, baked 2 dz cookies, 1/2 dozen granola bars, and granola. Made homeade butter, clenaed the kitchen (TWICE) and wrote an essay for homework... is it time for bed yet??? jeesh!




My God, do you realize if you would have not done the granola bars, granola, butter, cleaned the kitchen twice (once would have been enough) you could have made TWO batches of wine, I'm thinking probably three!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom

LOL !!!


----------



## jeepingchick

ROFLMAO!!! I soooo thought of that... and once would NOT have done!! I cleaned this mrning before I baked.. and just in case your one of them "clean cooks" I am NOT!!! it was a disastor when I was done LOL!


----------



## jeepingchick

This yellow dog of mine is driving me batty!! Rain is in heat right now and there will be NO puppies (waiting for her to drop a few pounds so we can get her fixed) and all this yellow boy of ours is doing is shaking and twitching and moaning... he is about to become an outside dog!!!! Oh Man, where is the coffee, I didn't sleep well at all


----------



## ffemt128

I had the day off for Columbus Day so I spent the day with my 4 y/o. We went to the park and played for about 2 hours then we went to McDonalds for lunch and she played there as well. We came home and she took her nap. While she was napping I bottled my Cabernet Sauvignon to free up a carboy for the upcoming Muscadines.


----------



## SarahRides

Sirs said:


> Happy anniversary sarah hopes its a fun one lol steve its probly both of them



Wouldn't you like to know?

Had a great time this weekend! The foliage was amazing!


----------



## millwright01

Just put the brew belt on my carboy with the CRP. Tomorrow is degassing and stabilizing day. It made it down to 1.008SG.


----------



## Wade E

Just racked my rhubarb and my Riesling from Walkers Fruit Basket buckets. I need to get off my Duppa and start doing some bottling for the Holidays. Most of the wine I have aging is at or over a year old and ready!


----------



## REDBOATNY

Picked up 10 gallons of Traminette and 5 gallons of DeChaunac from Randall Standish vinyards. Racked Vignoles, worked out in 8 days. Waiting for 
Riesling to stop in primary. Smells real good in the basement again.


----------



## jeepingchick

I've got 30 pounds of peaches in the bucket thawing out. Should be able to add the sugar n yeast to em tomorrow morning YAY I'M MAKING WINE AGAIN!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Just racked my rhubarb and my Riesling from Walkers Fruit Basket buckets. I need to get off my Duppa and start doing some bottling for the Holidays. Most of the wine I have aging is at or over a year old and ready!



Holy Smokes Wade, didn't you buy that a year ago?


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> I've got 30 pounds of peaches in the bucket thawing out. Should be able to add the sugar n yeast to em tomorrow morning YAY I'M MAKING WINE AGAIN!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT



OMG, OMG, OMG, MY HEART IS POUNDING, NIKKI IS FINALLY MAKING WINE. You go girl, it's about time you did this. I bet you got scared I was taking your carboys from you didn't you,


----------



## Runningwolf

OH Nikkie did you check with your daughter first and make sure she wouldn't prefer peach cobler. LOL kidding, welcome back to the game!


----------



## Wade E

Like I said Dan all my wines are ready!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tom

jeepingchick said:


> I've got 30 pounds of peaches in the bucket thawing out. Should be able to add the sugar n yeast to em tomorrow morning YAY I'M MAKING WINE AGAIN!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT



Make sure you add Pectic Enzyme !

Welcome back!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade I think you need to get all your labels made up ahead of time for all of your wines and then have a bottling party. It actually could be a fun day. If I was close to you and out of the harvest season I would help you out.


----------



## dangerdave

*Hollerday Activities*

Bottled a carboy full of Cabernet Sauvignon, and chilled with my wife drinking one of the last few bottles of my Triple Berry Skeeter Pee.







Now, my lovely wife does not like dry wines. She likes her juice sweet and light. I made her try the CS we were bottling, and I was amazed that she liked it. I pulled down a bottle of CS I had purchased to top off the carboy (since I am only a few months into this hobby, I don't have my own finished wine to keep them full).

After tasting mine and then the store bought wine (Gallo Family), I literally nearly gagged! The store bought stuff was absolute crap! It was very very harsh and tart compared to the wine I had just made, which still needs to sit in the bottles for a while before drinking.

I am ruined for that grocery store goat urine they call wine. Yuck! And they sell that swill for $10+ a bottle to the masses? Are you kidding me?!


----------



## Wade E

Most are made but there are a few that I still need to design. Have plenty of bottles to do it just dont have the ambition to do it but I will get it done soon as I need to for the holidays to give out.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dave congratulations, that's a great story!!


----------



## jeepingchick

LOL ya ya ya , I took tomorrow off work so we could work on the house a bit. Figured I would start the batch.


----------



## Sirs

I so feel your pain my wife can't stand hardly any store bought wine she prefers mine to any of them she says mine taste like the fruit/grape not like a wood casket lol


----------



## tonyt

So guess who's the newest grandpa today . . . that's right! Today we welcome 7lb 8 oz Salvadore Jude Tortorice. I'll be teaching him how to make wine before you know it.


----------



## Julie

tonyt said:


> So guess who's the newest grandpa today . . . that's right! Today we welcome 7lb 8 oz Salvadore Jude Tortorice. I'll be teaching him how to make wine before you know it.



Congrats Tony


----------



## Flem

Congratulations Grandpa Tony!!!


----------



## Redtrk

tonyt said:


> So guess who's the newest grandpa today . . . that's right! Today we welcome 7lb 8 oz Salvadore Jude Tortorice. I'll be teaching him how to make wine before you know it.



Congrats Tony! I just found out that grandchild #10 is on the way.


----------



## jeepingchick

WOOOOOHOOOOO Congrats Tony!!!!


----------



## docanddeb

I just got back from a weekend with my 2 grandsons... have to drive 13 hrs to visit. I hope yours are closer!

It's great being a Grandma!!

Debbie


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats to the parents and grandparents! 



tonyt said:


> So guess who's the newest grandpa today . . . that's right! Today we welcome 7lb 8 oz Salvadore Jude Tortorice. I'll be teaching him how to make wine before you know it.


----------



## xanxer82

On the honeymoon on Beech Mountain, NC. Will have pics later when the internet connection isn't so shoddy.


----------



## Wade E

Congrats Tony and Dan, you are on your honey moon and posting!!! WTF!!!!! LOL


----------



## millwright01

Bought a mity vac today. $70 for a whole kit with aluminum gun. Stabilized and Degassed my first wine with it. Used it on the CRP. Works great!!!!! However, it was way more pumping than I thought. I guess I thought 20 or so squeezes and I would be done. My carpal tunnel will not tolerate that. Operation this winter but someone is going to get an awesome deal on a mity vac, and I have to bite the bullet on an aspirator. I can't believe how awesome a vac works!!


----------



## jtstar

Congrats Tony


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats Dan!

Don't fall for Runningwolf's old "pics or it never happened" line! 



xanxer82 said:


> On the honeymoon on Beech Mountain, NC. Will have pics later when the internet connection isn't so shoddy.


----------



## Flem

xanxer82 said:


> On the honeymoon on Beech Mountain, NC. Will have pics later when the internet connection isn't so shoddy.



Congratulations to you and your bride. It's all over now, buddy. LOL


----------



## jtstar

Congrats Dan watch out for the honey do list


----------



## Sirs

Congrats Dan to you and your bride and to grandpa Tony


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I just started a 5 gal batch of Niagara. I put a Cinnamon stick in it to see if a could detect a hint when it's done. That might not be enough to notice but I've seen where some of you will put in 15 or 20 pepper corns, so this looks almost like it would equal that amount. We'll see.


----------



## Wade E

Its a great tool but for $70 you probably could have bought an electric vacuum pump and it would do all the work for you and also rack, bottle and filter your wine.


----------



## grapeman

Congrats everyone for all of the great news, weddings, honeymoons, grandchildren, etc.


----------



## Brian

Congrats Tony, and Dan to wonderful days that you will remember for ever.. Awesome!


----------



## tonyt

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. Both my grandkids (and kids) live in Houston, only 90 miles down I-10 from me. We are there or they are here every three to four weeks. We're blessed.


----------



## millwright01

Wade E said:


> Its a great tool but for $70 you probably could have bought an electric vacuum pump and it would do all the work for you and also rack, bottle and filter your wine.



Yea I know. Sold it today for $60. (I'm a mechanic so I know lots of people that could use it) Am shopping for a pump. Should have just bought one from Wade!!!!!! Do you mind me asking a good seller to purchase from. I know you used to sell them so just thought you could suggest an Ebay seller that you had good luck with. PM me if you don't want to post that here if you could recommend someone.


----------



## Flem

Heading back to central Ohio to spend the weekend with friends and family. It just doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Runningwolf

Working with Dougs (ffemt) friend that owns a winery down in Pittsburgh showing him how to run a three ton press. Doc is a real pleasure to be with today. We are pressing 12 tons of stuben this afternoon and not sure what were presosing tonight yet.


----------



## jeepingchick

The peach is bubbling away!! Gonna start a mead maybe this weekend if we find time... we shall see! I ordered a Bluberry Shiraz mist kit this afternoon  YAYAY


----------



## Wade E

The Blueberry Shiraz is 1 of the best Mist kits there is. I always add about 2 1/2 lbs of sugar to it in primary to up the abv which isnt very noticeable at all in taste b ut really helps the wine shelve better.


----------



## robie

I am not much on reading books, except some self-help and those about making wine.

In spite of that, I just started a pretty good (so far) book, called "The Wild Vine". It is about the Norton grape and the man (Norton) who many say created the Norton. (I have a feeling later in the book I'll discover there is some sort of controversy about "who done it".)

I was surprised that in the 1600's, 1700's and early 1800's there just wasn't any decent quality wine grapes being grown on the east cost, around Virginia. Seems all the French/Spanish/Italian varieties just wouldn't grow. Thomas Jefferson spent 50 years trying to get a good crop of those grapes to grow and trying to do something with the wild grapes of the eastern USA. He had zero success. Some say the only thing at which he ever failed.

I found out one of the main reasons why Britain was interested in our new world was to grow wine grapes. Even though none would grow well around Jamestown, they actually passed a law that required every household in Jamestown to grow grapes for wine. It just didn't work.

Then came the Norton, pretty much by accident. In the late 1800's the Norton won a contest in Vienna, in which it was declared one of the best in the entire world. Then the planting and utilization of the Norton almost died out completely for many years. Hopefully later on in the book I'll learn why.

I am interested in the Norton because a few weeks ago a friend brought me a bottle of dry Norton wine from Iowa. Both my wife and I were really surprised at how good it was. I mean really good! When I tasted it, I braced myself for something really foxy, but it was really nice.

Now you know why I am interested in the book. 

Anyway, that's what I am up to today.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Working with Dougs (ffemt) friend that owns a winery down in Pittsburgh showing him how to run a three ton press. Doc is a real pleasure to be with today. We are pressing 12 tons of stuben this afternoon and not sure what were presosing tonight yet.



Glad to hear you met Dr. Kavic. He is a heck of a nice guy. I've known him for probably over 30 years. I'll probably be stopping at their place tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> The peach is bubbling away!! Gonna start a mead maybe this weekend if we find time... we shall see! I ordered a Bluberry Shiraz mist kit this afternoon  YAYAY




woohoo, you are back. Way to go.


----------



## jeepingchick

Wade E said:


> The Blueberry Shiraz is 1 of the best Mist kits there is. I always add about 2 1/2 lbs of sugar to it in primary to up the abv which isnt very noticeable at all in taste b ut really helps the wine shelve better.



NICE thanks, I will remember this!!!


----------



## jeepingchick

Julie said:


> woohoo, you are back. Way to go.



Hopefully I have time to finish all I start... UGHHHHH


----------



## ffemt128

Fighting with the Aholes at ATT this evening. They tell me several times that we can go in 30 days early for an upgrade with out any surcharge but when you do, so that they can nail you for a 2 year contract extension, they tell you they can give you an iphone 3 8 gig for $349. WTF kind of deal is that. They sell it for $49.00 normally. They make their money off the service, not the phones. I may just pay the early termination on my phone and switch services. Actually there is a 30 day return policy on new phone is you pay the restocking fee. That would mean I never renewed the contract and would get our for $35.00. I may have to considedr that one further. 


The least they can do is get their stories straight across the company. Either you can go in 30 days early for a full upgrade with new contract or not.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Glad to hear you met Dr. Kavic. He is a heck of a nice guy. I've known him for probably over 30 years. I'll probably be stopping at their place tomorrow or Saturday.



Doug it was a real pleasure to meet him. For a retired Dr. to travel 120 miles just to volunteer to bust his *** says a lot about him. I look forward to coming down to see his winery some day. We pressed 12 tons of Stuban with him and another 11 tons of Riesling tonight.


----------



## Stefani

*Botttling*

Yesterday I back sweetened and bottled some of my apple wine. Today I did a little mixing of wines.


----------



## ffemt128

We were going to go to the pumpkin patch later but they are calling for a 30% cahnce of rain and high winds. Guess we'll have to keep an eye on the weather and see what goes. In the meantime, I'll go check the sg om my red muscadine and see if it's worth of pressing the skins today.


----------



## tonyt

Clearing and degassing WE Petit Verdot with skins today and racking MMR roso d'Avola. And cooking some whole chickens in the "Big Easy" oil-less turkey fryer, this thing is fantastic. It mimics the taste and texture of fried turkey or chicken without oil.


----------



## Wade E

Doug, I know what you mean about AT&T but IMO they have the best service out there at least in my area. Every other service and I dont even get reception anywhere near my house but with ATT I only lose it in my driveway.


----------



## Sirs

tonyt said:


> Clearing and degassing WE Petit Verdot with skins today and racking MMR roso d'Avola. And cooking some whole chickens in the "Big Easy" oil-less turkey fryer, this thing is fantastic. It mimics the taste and texture of fried turkey or chicken without oil.



Where did you get a petit verdot at??


----------



## Sirs

well got my bronze and carlos muscadines strained today and added enough sugar to bring them back up to 1.050 so we'll see how long it takes to ferment down dry again


----------



## djrockinsteve

Been racking these last few days. The muscadines on the wild yeast took about 2 weeks to ferment down.

Lots of seeds and pulp.


----------



## Sirs

but isn't that smell so good have you tasted it yet to see how it feels?


----------



## Sirs

mine is already trying to clear lol


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> Doug, I know what you mean about AT&T but IMO they have the best service out there at least in my area. Every other service and I dont even get reception anywhere near my house but with ATT I only lose it in my driveway.



They arce actually about the best in this area as well. Unfortunately they can't seem to agree on a common policy. Oh well, they will have to wait til Nov 13 for their new phones now. No big deal.


----------



## ffemt128

Pressed the Red Muscadine today. I ended up with almost 13 gallons of some very thick, full bodied juice. I figure when the lees drop out I should end with about 11 gallons or so (hopefully). This and the Bronze will be very full bodied. I'll likely press the Nobles tomorrow or later tonight.


----------



## Loren

Started 5 gallon of Black Currant and 3 gallon Merlot. 
Also fried catfish we caught last week in the Tenn River. GOOOOOOOd stuff.


----------



## Sirs

ffemt128 said:


> Pressed the Red Muscadine today. I ended up with almost 13 gallons of some very thick, full bodied juice. I figure when the lees drop out I should end with about 11 gallons or so (hopefully). This and the Bronze will be very full bodied. I'll likely press the Nobles tomorrow or later tonight.


you was so lucky to find those big reds and get them as ripe as they were


----------



## SarahRides

djrockinsteve said:


> Been racking these last few days. The muscadines on the wild yeast took about 2 weeks to ferment down.
> 
> Lots of seeds and pulp.



I bet it's going to be amazing though! :-D

So took a long ride today with a few friends to Orange County Choppers.....it's quite a place! Ended up putting 404 miles on the bike.


----------



## Runningwolf

SarahRides said:


> I bet it's going to be amazing though! :-D
> 
> So took a long ride today with a few friends to Orange County Choppers.....it's quite a place! Ended up putting 404 miles on the bike.



Sarah, I was just checking out your pictures of the bikes on FB. They are absolutely amazing.


----------



## Stefani

Here is what I've just finished:






A few of the labeled bottles.
Each label is slightly different. Per my fathers suggestion the the brand is "G. Antonio". Guess why

The labels are completely in Italian text. Each bottle label have different sayings in Italian.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice. I like your labels and can't imagine the time it took to make each one different. Good job!!


----------



## SarahRides

Runningwolf said:


> Sarah, I was just checking out your pictures of the bikes on FB. They are absolutely amazing.



They were pretty amazing to see in person! They really were works of art.


----------



## ffemt128

Waiting to hear back on 5 carboys. I got a response with confirmation of price now waiting to hear back to go pick up. 

I pressed the Noble Muscadine today. They yielded 24 gallons of juice. This afternoon we will either go to Reillys Farm for a pumkin patch or take Andrea Mini Golfing. Time and weather will tell. Can't do either until adter 2:00.


----------



## rhoffart

Well, last night I racked and filtered and got my three kits ready to bottle.







Today I finished my planters for the deck, six coats of poly should do it. They are ready for some vines.


----------



## ffemt128

Well all looks good, I'll be picking up 5 more carboys this afternoon around lunchtime. I think I've officially reached capacity and may actualy have to admit that the quantity in carboys may be overboard considering we are thinking of heading to Presque Isle winery next saturday to pick up some catawba juice. 

On a side note, will an oak spiral that fit into a gallon jug, come back out when it dries or do I need to reserve this jug for only wine I want oak in? I may just have to toss it. Time will tell.


----------



## Sirs

Runningwolf said:


> Very nice. I like your labels and can't imagine the time it took to make each one different. Good job!!



If you have the right stuff to do it with Text is easy to put on labels Dan

In fact if you got a label you'd like different text on just let me know I can do it for ya really easy just need the main image to work with.


----------



## Sirs

ffemt128 said:


> Well all looks good, I'll be picking up 5 more carboys this afternoon around lunchtime. I think I've officially reached capacity and may actualy have to admit that the quantity in carboys may be overboard considering we are thinking of heading to Presque Isle winery next saturday to pick up some catawba juice.
> 
> On a side note, will an oak spiral that fit into a gallon jug, come back out when it dries or do I need to reserve this jug for only wine I want oak in? I may just have to toss it. Time will tell.



you can always split it down the middle you know


----------



## gird123

I ran out of room in my ferm chamber so I'm making some carboy covers so the carboys can be protected in our room. Hobey/addiction is taking over the house. I can fit 9 carboys in the freezer/ferm chamber in the garage and i have room for 2 to 3 more in the bed room. plus i have about 1o one gallon batches. 

Lon is always so helpful. ==> http://skeeterpee.com/?page_id=119


I have 
42 gallons of Alicante
6 gallons of fresh pear
10 of elderberry
10 of elderberry skeeter pee
4 of thompson
2 Rhubarb
3 lilac
2 straw berry banana
1 concord


----------



## jtstar

Fired up the smoke house aroun 9:30 this morning got about 90 pounds of sausage hanging in there going to put thrity pounds of jerky in the dehydrator a little later


----------



## ffemt128

rhoffart said:


> Well, last night I racked and filtered and got my three kits ready to bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I finished my planters for the deck, six coats of poly should do it. They are ready for some vines.



Very nice....


----------



## MadCow

*Odd yeast formations*

Wow, some of you guys are really into this in a big way!

I'm fairly new to winemaking (about a month) but am enjoying and also enjoying reading about everyone's experiences.

Haven't done much today except swirl my first and second batches after I added finings yesterday.

Also noticed strange groups of yeasty fermentation on the top of the latest kit wine (started it yesterday). It looked like mould rather than the frothy top the others got. The others are blackberry, kit cabernet and elderberry. The latest is a kit medium red.

Is this mouldy looking stuff normal?


----------



## ibglowin

Barrels are looking good Rick!


----------



## Tom

With joeswine at our monthly wine club meeting


----------



## ffemt128

MadCow said:


> Wow, some of you guys are really into this in a big way!



Well, I just finished cleaning the newly acquired carboys and decided to do in inventory. Did I mention I picked up 10 cases of empty bottles today? Don't think so. Anywho, I started into wine making just about exactly 2 years ago this month. Here is my current inventory of glass:


1-7 gallon glass
2-6 gallon glass
4-3 gallon glass
2-5 gallon better bottle
19-5 gallon glass
10 to 12 1 gallon glass
4-1/2 gallon glass

Not to shabby for 2 years. I know that probably pales in comparison to some but I was quite impressed and overwhelmed at the same time.


----------



## SarahRides

So I got into a bottling frenzy today........ended up bottling 5 of my one gallon experimental batches...........some of them I wish I had more of......some I wish I had less of!  Also bottled my elderberry skeeter and skittle.


----------



## Tom

Alot of wine for 5 ONE gallon batches..


----------



## Wade E

Yep, I think you miscounted or your 1 gallon jugs are more like 3 gallon jugs!!!!


----------



## SarahRides

LOL, actually the 5 one gallon batches (in the small bottles) and 5 gallons each of Skittle and Elderberry Skeeter.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rick the barrels look great. I also like your crates you made for the carboys. A fellow came in for some juice the other day with ones just like yours.

Sarah, congratulations they look great. Keep them off the farm table. LOL


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Rick the barrels look great. I also like your crates you made for the carboys. A fellow came in for some juice the other day with ones just like yours.
> 
> Sarah, congratulations they look great. Keep them off the farm table. LOL



I bought some carboys not long ago with a similar crate around them. Nicew protection fr the carboys.


----------



## Sirs

well went and got these today in a bit over 3 hours they are some beautiful late harvest cabernet sauvignon


----------



## sevenal

*what would you say that weighs*

75 to 80 lbs?

second look says 100 lbs?


----------



## ffemt128

I'm guessing about 110


----------



## Sirs

you mean the grapes??? if so not sure haven't even tried weighing yet got over half crushed measured the SG/Brix was a tad over 1.080 right at 28 brix but I'd say your(Doug) about right if thats what your talking about. well off to go get more see you all this evening


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> you mean the grapes??? if so not sure haven't even tried weighing yet got over half crushed measured the SG/Brix was a tad over 1.080 right at 28 brix but I'd say your(Doug) about right if thats what your talking about. well off to go get more see you all this evening



Lucky you living in an area where grapes are readily available. I was referring to the grapes with the weight. Nice sugar levels there.


----------



## Wade E

Eddie, which is it because 28 brix is WAYYYYYYYYYYYYY over 1.080!!!!!!! I would imagine that 28 brix is about where they should be though and not 1.080. 
I just bottled the Blueberry Shiraz a dn my Chocolate Raspberry Port that is over a year old. The B-Shiraz was about 4 1/2 months old but I also upped the abv on that so it needs more time to chill out. Will label and encapsulate them tomorrow.


----------



## Sirs

actually it's closer to 26, I also got another 5 buckets today will be all I can get this year from them but got to talk to the main vineyard keeper and he gave me his number to call to find out about getting all I need next season.


----------



## Wade E

Designed labels, printed and cut them out so Im ready for tomorrow.


----------



## ffemt128

Last night I transferred the muscadine to carboys and started a 3 gallon batch of water wine for top up purposes. The bronze and reds have signifcant pulp still and I'll use the water wine to top up with. I started that at 1.085 sg and .70% acid. I'll double check after work then pitch the yeast.


----------



## ffemt128

Labeled and Capsuled 4 cases of wine that were bottled. I had to wash the outside of the bottles since they have been sitting in cases so long. Hope I have the 2 batches labeled correctly. I may grab a bottle of Sauvgnon Blanc when I intended to grab some Pinot Grigio. LOL. Anyway, bottles are resting nicely on the shelf until next year. Hopefully they will reach at leat a year in aging.


----------



## Runningwolf

Pressed about 2300 gallons of Catawba.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Pressed about 2300 gallons of Catawba.



Cool, I'll be up Sat to get some of that


----------



## ibglowin

This is starting to sound like work!



Runningwolf said:


> Pressed about 2300 gallons of Catawba.


----------



## Sirs

crushing the last of the grapes I'd got man those things are wickedly awesome smelling and the natural yeast is working lie a dog it is really pushing the cap up bigtime


----------



## Sirs

doneeeeeeeeeeee yeahhhhhhh got all my grapes crushed and they are all working nicely already oh man the smell going out in the house first peach,muscadine, and now cabernet sauvignon oh and even got some petit verdot thank goodness, the smell will almost make you drunk.... awesome


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Cool, I'll be up Sat to get some of that



So should we...


----------



## Tom

just got a case of 3 BUCK CHUCK


----------



## SarahRides

Tom said:


> just got a case of 3 BUCK CHUCK



What happened to Two Buck Chuck?


----------



## Julie

SarahRides said:


> What happened to Two Buck Chuck?



inflation!


----------



## Tom

East of the Mississippi its 3 BUCK CHUCK.


----------



## docanddeb

And WHY did you buy it?

Debbie


----------



## Tom

Not bad wine if U never tasted it. I got the case for a friend. I have 2,000+ bottles of my own so ... not here.


----------



## Tom

*WOW !*

Just think. (never mind if that's to hard for you)

I started this thread TWO YEARS ago. Look at the "hits" and the "messages #'s"


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> *WOW !*
> 
> Just think. (never mind if that's to hard for you)
> 
> I started this thread TWO YEARS ago. Look at the "hits" and the "messages #'s"



Yea, I was looking at that the other day, this has got to be the most popular thread, did you ever think that you would start a thread that would still be alive 2 years later? Congrats


----------



## docanddeb

I was wondering if you were running low on FREE fruit, or something!!


Debbie


----------



## Tom

docanddeb said:


> I was wondering if you were running low on FREE fruit, or something!!
> 
> 
> Debbie



Who me?

No room in the freezer or carboys. I have 2 "mist" styles wines yet to be touched. 

Yea I know... yada, yada, yada.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Just bottled 5.5 gals of handpicked blueberry last night. Back sweetened to 1.008 and I was left with a pretty nice tasting wine. The little wife loves it and I'm really proud of it. 
I also bottle a couple of bottles at the .998 for my neighbor. He likes it semi to dry.


----------



## ibglowin

Well done Randy!


----------



## docanddeb

I just added back some saved juice to my Walker's Blueberry... smells amazing!

Debbie


----------



## SarahRides

I started my first ever batch of mead (with Mikael's help) last night.........it's bubbling like crazy today!


----------



## Wade E

Placed an order for a RJS Winery Super Tuscan as I didnt get any grapes this year due to scheduling and no money at the time and also a RJS Black Currant White Merlot to try out. Plus I always grab 100 corks min with every order. Worked all day, raked all the leaves after work and nw getting ready to do a few loads of laundry.


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Placed an order for a RJS Winery Super Tuscan as I didnt get any grapes this year due to scheduling and no money at the time and also a RJS Black Currant White Merlot to try out. Plus I always grab 100 corks min with every order. Worked all day, raked all the leaves after work and nw getting ready to do a few loads of laundry.



Wade, what happen to the currants you were growing?


----------



## Wade E

They took a big hit from last winter and may have enough for only a 1 gallon batch. All the snow from my roof and my neighbors driveway landed right on them and broke many a branch. Hopefully they recover and dont take too much abuse this year. My neighbor had no where else to put snow and my roof was in desperate need to snow removal!! Oh well. I may be in for another long ride as the cadaver bone they used in my wifes surgery is being rejected by her body so she will probably need another surgery. Never a dll moment here!


----------



## Runningwolf

*New cold stabilizing unit arrived*

Well they delivered my new chest freezer and it looks like I may be able to put up to six carboys in it. I even got them to take away the old one for a few bottles each. Yahooooo!

Been racking my [email protected]@ off all day and still have more to go.


----------



## Sirs

might help if you racked your wine not your [email protected]@ off would help get it done quicker lol


----------



## djrockinsteve

Runningwolf said:


> Been racking my [email protected]@ off all day and still have more to go.



Yea me too. You can see there ain't much left of me. Now I'm down to a few fives and a whole slew of gallons.


----------



## ibglowin

I was gonna get in the truck and come get the old one, guess I will have to turn around now.....



Runningwolf said:


> Well they delivered my new chest freezer and it looks like I may be able to put up to six carboys in it. I even got them to take away the old one for a few bottles each. Yahooooo!
> 
> Been racking my [email protected]@ off all day and still have more to go.


----------



## grapeman

You have a truck too and not just a bunch of sports cars?


----------



## Julie

Wade, I wish the best for you wife, I know you guys have been going thru some rough times lately.

Mike and I went to Presque Isle and met up with Doug (ffemt128) and his wife. Did some tasting bought some wine and brought home 2 buckets of catawba and a niagara, then stop and see Dan (runningwolf) Boy is Dan busy with his new job, he is so busy his face looks dirty!!!!!!!!!!!  It is kinda fuzzy looking


----------



## ffemt128

Had a great time today. Picked up 2 catawba, 1 niagra, and 1 concord. It was good seeing Dan, all this work he looks as though he lost some weight. Need to get some food in you when you're working those 16 hr days. Came home from all that and went to a bon fire. Just got home now.


----------



## ibglowin

Well it is a just Ford Expedition. Its an enclosed truck! I am leaving tomorrow morning in it to go get grapes finally! 

Driving to SA to visit with family then on to the Mecca and FVW next Friday to pick up 700lbs of (hopefully not moldy) CA grapes from George! 

Whoo Hoo!



grapeman said:


> You have a truck too and not just a bunch of sports cars?


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Had a great time today. Picked up 2 catawba, 1 niagra, and 1 concord. It was good seeing Dan, all this work he looks as though he lost some weight. Need to get some food in you when you're working those 16 hr days. Came home from all that and went to a bon fire. Just got home now.



Down 25 pounds, you're right.


----------



## ibglowin

Dang you must be working!


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Well it is a just Ford Expedition. Its an enclosed truck! I am leaving tomorrow morning in it to go get grapes finally!
> 
> Driving to SA to visit with family then on to the Mecca and FVW next Friday to pick up 800lbs of (hopefully not moldy) CA grapes from George!
> 
> Whoo Hoo!



Mike we aslo got our CA grapes this past week. Cutomers line up before 8 am to get them. We have an amatuer pad for customers with a crusher/destemmer and a large bladder press they can use for free when they buy grapes from us.

This is the pad...







I had a small press to do for some young wine and used the same press. Picture of grapes after pressing..






Grape skins being returned to the vineyard after a couple of presses on the three ton press.Trailer in the background is loaded with 10 500 gallon tanks that we store juice in for customer sales.


----------



## ffemt128

Great pics Dan. That was the first time I've ever been to presque isle. Nice operation and very cool to drive through all the vinyards lining the road.

Wade, we'll be thinking about your wife. Hope all works out for you and your family.


----------



## ibglowin

Hey cool pics! Thanks for posting those. What do the rice hulls do exactly?


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Hey cool pics! Thanks for posting those. What do the rice hulls do exactly?



WOW good eye, how did you know what they were? We use them on the big press also. They help to keep the skins from binding on the sides of the press to help let the juices flow. They also pierce the skins extracting more juice. They improve internal drainage and make the grapes less slippery and less likely to shoot out through the slats during pressing.


----------



## Julie

What Doug did not say was it was hard driving thru all those with all those grapes still on the vines. It as hard not stopping and just start picking, I was surprised on how much grapes were still on the vines.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie those could be more of the red's that will be ready this week. Also lots of concords out there yet being picked for Welches which is only a few miles away.


----------



## ibglowin

I pick things up and put them down....... and read alot! 



Runningwolf said:


> WOW good eye, how did you know what they were?


----------



## grapeman

Runningwolf said:


> WOW good eye, how did you know what they were? We use them on the big press also. They help to keep the skins from binding on the sides of the press to help let the juices flow. They also pierce the skins extracting more juice. They improve internal drainage and make the grapes less slippery and less likely to shoot out through the slats during pressing.


 
I just saw those pics and spotted that also. For whites, I keep the stems at destemming and put a few layers of them down in the press. They also help create channels for the juice to fun out better. I figure I can speed up pressing and get about 10 percent more juice just by using them.


----------



## ffemt128

Sitting at a kids birthday party then off to the pumpkin patch later.


----------



## jtstar

Today was the wife and my 35 wedding anniversary so we took a road trip up to Devils Nest ( hide out for Jesse and Frank James ) while we were up there we came across a small vineyard going to try and get hold of the owner then we went out for supper


----------



## ffemt128

Just finished up replacing the roof on my garage. One side was done the other wasn't. 2 square of shingles, started about 8 this am. Heading to home depot to return extra bundle of shingles then not sure of the project for the afternoon. May do something a little less strenuous like put up the 40' ladder and scrape the loose paint from the icedams 2 years ago. RUnning out of good weather soon.


----------



## Flem

Played 18 holes at Southpointe Golf Club. The course record was never in jeopardy.


----------



## Sirs

well met with bigswol2 this morning and he got him 4 good buckets of noble muscadines he left a happy camper i think..lol


----------



## SarahRides

So I have had a busy weekend so far! Drove to Walker's yesterday and spent way too much money, stayed overnight in Fredonia. Then today went to the 21 Brix Winery, Southern Tier Brewery then Presque Isle Winery, then on to my brother's in the Cleveland area..........looking forward to taking it easy tomorrow!  Also glad not to be in my home state this weekend with about 10" of snow predicted! I'm just hoping it'll all be melted by the time I drive back home again Monday.


----------



## Wade E

Started 3 new batches of wine today, made 3 gallons of simple syrup to sweeten a few batches of wine and also to finish making some Limon Cello. I also just finished *Snow blowin 8 1/2" of snow!!!!!!!*


----------



## jtstar

got up after 4 1/2 hours sleep drove out to Mason City Nebr. got to watch the last few minutes of the Huskers beat Michigan was very happy yet surprised was not expecting that drank a lot of good wine and an excellent wine with my brother in law


----------



## Runningwolf

SarahRides said:


> So I have had a busy weekend so far! Drove to Walker's yesterday and spent way too much money, stayed overnight in Fredonia. Then today went to the 21 Brix Winery, Southern Tier Brewery then Presque Isle Winery, then on to my brother's in the Cleveland area..........looking forward to taking it easy tomorrow!  Also glad not to be in my home state this weekend with about 10" of snow predicted! I'm just hoping it'll all be melted by the time I drive back home again Monday.



Sarah what did you get at Presque Isle? Did you ask for a tour? Sorry This was my only day off. I am hoping to hit Walkers next weekend for some Diamond and Valvin Muscat. I'll have more time now that Harvest is officially over.


----------



## SarahRides

Runningwolf said:


> Sarah what did you get at Presque Isle? Did you ask for a tour? Sorry This was my only day off. I am hoping to hit Walkers next weekend for some Diamond and Valvin Muscat. I'll have more time now that Harvest is officially over.



We didn't end up asking for a tour at Presque Isle, it was towards the end of the day when we got there, we were getting tired (and hungry) at that point. We were headed West and that was our last stop before heading to my brother's. Maybe next time I head out that way it'll be a day you are there and be able to get a tour then! I did sign the e-mail list in the supply store.  Both my mom and I got a bottle of Merlot, and she also got a bottle of chambourcin. Everything we tasted was really good though! (we both love our reds). I also picked up a few things at the supply store there. 

Our first stop was 21 Brix, we met Kris, he was great! He actually spent a lot of time with us during the tasting and showing us around his winery. It was a beautiful set-up and sounds like he has some big plans! Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Runningwolf

Kris is a great guy and has been instumental in helping several other wineries get started in the tri state area.

I have not tasted the finished chambourcin, but I did taste it last week when we were pressing it and liked the taste of it very much and had to buy some of the juice.

All three of those places are also on FB. Glad to hear you had a good time. What did you pick up at Walkers?


----------



## SarahRides

Runningwolf said:


> Kris is a great guy for such a young person and has been instumental in helping several other wineries get started in the tri state area.
> 
> I have not tasted the finished chambourcin, but I did taste it last week when we were pressing it and liked the taste of it very much and had to buy some of the juice.
> 
> All three of those places are also on FB. Glad to hear you had a good time. What did you pick up at Walkers?



We did have a great time! It was my first time in the area.....I'll probably go back again some other time to check out a few more of the wineries and vineyards. I was originally planning on just getting 3 pails at Walkers ......ended up getting 5! But I got the cherry, blackberry, plum, merlot and foch. I wanted to get a peach.....but the person before me bought the last 2! The suspension in my Rav is not happy with me right now! (between that and everything else in my car right now for the weekend).


----------



## Runningwolf

I assume it was the red plum. I made that last year and at bottling 9 months later it did not taste good. I talked to another person that made it and they said the same thing but at the 2 year mark it was very good. Just a heads up. In the past I got the Blackberry/Isabella blend that was very good.


----------



## SarahRides

I figured I would give it a try......I like plums.....seemed like it would make a good wine!


----------



## Brian

Started another batch of apple cider yesterday. I made the same last year and it was great. I added 2 oz of heater tips and a package of sweet orange rind and it was super just a hint of each so I am doing the same this year. Also started bulk aging mr CRP today... I can't wait I bought two kits of it and I am starting my second batch sometime this week. That stuff is awesome... I had some about a month ago that was 4 years old and it just doesn't get any better than than with port... Yummmmmm


----------



## Loren

Was very busy this morning, racked my Black Currant, Raspberry, Merlot, and Riesling, all were down to .990 except the Black Currant which was at 1.002. Put the campden tablets to them. Of course I sampled all of them, have great expections for all of them, It's going to be a great year. Will be starting Lambrussco tomorrow, wifes favorite.
Took the wife out for fried chicken tonight, a little hole in the wall type restaurant, but really great. It's good to be home. Loren


----------



## Loren

Hey Brian, what is a heater tip, duh, Loren


----------



## grapeman

I'm trying to catch up and get my e-mail and forum fix. That danged snow down south of us apparently knocked out the power and screwed up the Internet for us. It's back up now after 2 days and now I see George at FVW took the forum down to put on his own server! Now I need to wait more for that one. LOL. Biting my nails here waiting to get back on.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rich, It's nice getting a breather in now with harvest officially over. Glad to hear you didn't get all the snow either.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Healing! Got to be careful at those New Orleans Saints football games. I got sacked more than Drew Breeze.


----------



## Tom

grapeman said:


> I'm trying to catch up and get my e-mail and forum fix. That danged snow down south of us apparently knocked out the power and screwed up the Internet for us. It's back up now after 2 days and now I see George at FVW took the forum down to put on his own server! Now I need to wait more for that one. LOL. Biting my nails here waiting to get back on.



Was wondering why I couldn't get on.


----------



## grapeman

WOW, you are actually home today Dan? I'm still working 7 days a week!

Randy, you really need to get that splitting headache checked out man!


----------



## ffemt128

I need to go home from work and carve my daughter's pumpkin with her. We just didn't have time to get it done over the weekend. After that, dinner, then trick or treating...


----------



## Sirs

so glad thats over for us we don't gotta do the trick or treating with our kids anymore


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> WOW, you are actually home today Dan? I'm still working 7 days a week!



Rich I posted that before work. We are back to five days though. 

So my game plan was to head up to Walkers after work one day this week since they are only about 20 minutes away from where I work and they just posted reduced hours as of today, now I have to wait till Saturday afternoon. Just looking for two more batches of juice this year that I have not been able to get yet.


----------



## robie

SpoiledRotten said:


> Healing! Got to be careful at those New Orleans Saints football games. I got sacked more than Drew Breeze.
> 
> View attachment 3051



Pretty cool! I went to a costume party, too. I am so conservative, the most elaborate I could come up with was putting a sign around my neck that said, "Make Jobs Not War!!!" That was my Wall Street Protestor costume. Oh, and I had a mean look on my face, too. 

Pretty lame, huh?


----------



## docanddeb

I believe it was HEATHER tips... not heater tips added to that wine!

Debbie


----------



## Flem

Passing out Halloween Candy! Whoopie!!!


----------



## docanddeb

I put a sign at the end of my driveway yesterday...

*NO CANDY*

No one came to the door.

Debbie


----------



## Julie

I can't get anyone to come to our house for halloween, we are the last house before the next township and that township does not do halloween, they have a big party and everyone things we live in that township. 

Not giving out candy is the only reason I don't like living here, it was always a lot of fun giving out candy at my old house.


----------



## Runningwolf

I've had it with trick or Treaters. Teenagers is a bit old and rude kids. How about parents asking for candy for the kid or kids at home that didn't come. I think I'll eat the candy and give them the wrappers. They'll never know where it came from. LOL


----------



## docanddeb

It's usually 40 degrees and raining on halloween here... no fun handing out candy... or taking my own kids when they were little... on a really good year it was sunny and we were blessed! Sometimes it even snows here on halloween. I guess it's different where it's warmer... our house sits awkwardly to be able to see who is coming to the door, then get there with the candy. I also don't need the leftovers, so when my daughters got tired out handing out the candy... I just stopped. Usually I just leave for the day, but the youngest was home from college, so I spent the weekend cooking instead!

Debbie


----------



## docanddeb

Yes, that is another pet peeve of mine... people ruining it for the kids.

Debbie


----------



## tjbryner

All the kids here go down the road about 6 miles and hit the bigger town, Not like they know anyone there. THEN they come back here and go around at around 8 or 9pm ..... I'd rather be working on wine then running to the door for some candy greedy kids.

SO I just put a bowl out on the porch with candy and do my thing!


----------



## Brian

hehehehe just thought I would cheer you all up just a bit...


----------



## Redtrk

For the last 15 years I've been dressing up in my scary costume to pass out candy. The little kids I don't scare as much as I do the bigger ones. Of course my wife tells me to grow up and act like an adult.  I say that you're only as old as you feel! 
I had a few tonight that I scared the life out of.


----------



## Julie

LOL, I'm glad to see someone is still enjoying Halloween. Nice pic Rick


----------



## ffemt128

We went out trick or treating last night with Andrea. She had a good time and we did too, despite the rain.


----------



## grapeman

We haven't had a kid at the house in ages for candy. We are out a ways from town. We had a pack of coyotes show up howling, but that is all........................Were they really coyotes, or screaming banshees? I guess we will never know............


----------



## Flem

Redtrk said:


> For the last 15 years I've been dressing up in my scary costume to pass out candy. The little kids I don't scare as much as I do the bigger ones. Of course my wife tells me to grow up and act like an adult.  I say that you're only as old as you feel!
> I had a few tonight that I scared the life out of.



Rick, I have a suggestion! Next year, wear a costume!! LOL


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Last night I started another batch of Niagara. This time, I'm experimenting a little with some spice; Mulling Spice to be specific. I put the whole six ounce can in the primary fermenter. Man, does that stuff smell good. Can't wait to see how it turns out. Seems like it would make a great holiday wine.


----------



## docanddeb

Let's see if this loads.
Here is what you do with extra wine bottles.




Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf

docanddeb said:


> Let's see if this loads.
> Here is what you do with extra wine bottles.
> 
> View attachment 3054
> 
> 
> Debbie



I thought about doing that last year with my blue bottles (they are my least favorite) but decided it was a bit tacky if it wasn't in just the right place. There is a reason people place bottle trees in the yard. I think the belief is it drives off evil sprits.


----------



## Redtrk

Flem said:


> Rick, I have a suggestion! Next year, wear a costume!! LOL



Yeah and thanks!


----------



## docanddeb

The spirits get trapped in the bottles and you are spared!! It kept the trick or treaters away... I guess it works!!

Debbie


----------



## Julie

What a horrible day at the school district today. Came in this morning to learn that one of our 17 year students had died last night. She was texting while driving, lost control of her car and slammed driver's side door into a tree. She was a very bright and very pretty girl, what a shame.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Very sad to hear that.


----------



## Flem

I heard that on the news this morning. What a tragedy!


----------



## grapeman

What a tradegy. I guess she hadn't signed the no texting pledge. What a shame. 

I like the new cars with the built in link to cell phones. It takes one risk factor out of driving and cell phones. I still don't even own one of them myself. I used to have one for work, but now I don't want one.


----------



## Julie

I guess the tragedy is made worst because this was these parents only child, they had a son who died at age 2 of an illness.


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW a tragedy and a double whammy for the parents. When will people learn?This is very sad in deed.


----------



## ffemt128

I transferred 3 of the 5 gallon carboys of Noble Muscadine into fresh carboys last night. I ended up with 12 1/2 gallons of Juice with little to no sediment and a 3 gallon carboy of slurry. I'm figuring after final settling out I should be able to get another gallon of juice from the heavy lees. Sometime today I'll transfer the remaining 7 gallons into a clean carboy and plase the heavy lees into another 3 gallon carboy to settle out. 

From the 4 gallons of heavy lees left over from the Reds, I will be able to get about 1 1/2 gallons of juice for topping up purposes down the road based on where they have settled out so far.


----------



## Flem

I bottled my Cellar Craft, Showcase Collection, Yakima Valley Riesling. I got 28- 750ml's and 7- 375ml splits.


----------



## docanddeb

Got the rejection letter for the new job... darn it... I was counting on getting out of where I am. I'll keep looking!

Debbie


----------



## Flem

Sorry to hear that. Keep on trying!


----------



## Runningwolf

You were too good for them. Keep looking and good luck.


----------



## LanMan

I get to go home today!!!!!! We are finishing the house We built today. Get to stay home for a month or so and build an addition on my house. I'll get to see my new son and the rest of my family as well. 
While I'm home I'll also get to play with my wine and beer. Probabily brew beer tomorow

I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jtstar

docanddeb said:


> Got the rejection letter for the new job... darn it... I was counting on getting out of where I am. I'll keep looking!
> 
> Debbie



They say when one door closes another door opens there will be another job come your way and it will be even better then the last one keep your chin up and keep looking


----------



## USAFwino

last night I drank some Pinot Noir (store bought, dont yell at me) and figured out where in my house I am going to start making wine. Thinking I might make a trip to Dallas this weekend to check out the wine maker's toy store.

Tonight I am going to cook a steak and have some cab sauv.


----------



## Redtrk

Heading out to dinner soon with my wife of 10 years as of today!


----------



## Flem

Congratulations on 10 years of wedded bliss!


----------



## Runningwolf

Scored 15 cases of free bottles of which five cases were 375ml ice wine bottles. All 60 bottles fit in the laundry sink and the labels came off faily easy.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Scored 15 cases of free bottles of which five cases were 375ml ice wine bottles. All 60 bottles fit in the laundry sink and the labels came off faily easy.



Dam you, good score!


----------



## Runningwolf

And the best part is they are possibly going to be a steady source. I did travel a bit to get them but in the future I will meet them half way.


----------



## tonyt

Redtrk said:


> Heading out to dinner soon with my wife of 10 years as of today!



Congrats rick


----------



## ffemt128

I tasted both my Sauvignon Blanc as well as my Pinot Grigio from Chille this evening. Both are a mere 6 months old and I have to say they are outstanding. I'm glad I have them tucked away for future tastings.  I'm sue some will make it ti a year old.


----------



## Redtrk

Thanks everyone! It was an awesome anniversary.  

Started a WE White Zin kit tonight for a friend of ours. She would like to have it by May but I didn't make her any promises.


----------



## Wade E

Happy Anniversary Redtrk!! I just racked my Black Currant/White Merlot, My Cellar Craft White Merlot and also my RJS Super Tuscan.


----------



## tonyt

Making Osso Buco, Emeral's recipe. Four large (and expensive) veal shanks. De-glazed the pot with 1-1/2 cup of test bottle of RJS Cru Select Valpolicella Repasso bottled earlier this year. Will finish the Valp with the Osso Buco later tonight.

Also cleaning 3 cases (6 bottle case) of bottles. Very easy label removal. I get about a case of these bottles (Cadaretta, Cabernet/Semillon) every month from an uncle. He keeps them very clean and in original cases. 

I think I'm supposed to add K-meta to something today, guess I better go check.

Happy Veterans weekend all. And thanks to all you vets. My draft lottery number was 349 so I never got called up. I'll bet some of you remember those days back in the late 60's and early 70's.


----------



## Loren

Just finished eating flatfish catfish that I fried, plus some fries and a big piece of sweet onion.
Also racked my Black Current, that stuff can be habit forming even when sampling. Loren


----------



## millwright01

Went to pick up my new laptop today. So far, I love it. While I was there I asked about a netbook for my wife, she has wanted one for a while now. They sold me a display one for $100. SCORE!!! More importantly, I went to my local HBS and was BS'ing with the owners. I mentioned I was wishing I had ordered two Choc. Raspberry ports instead of one. She said one customer didn't want his and sold it to me!! Now that was one heck of a day.


----------



## Wade E

Good lord!! I just checked my S02 analyzer again today and realized I screwed up and need to be a little more patient!! I forgot, when you start it up it gives and error message and then it starts up. Its funny though as the error message it starts up with is where it used to get stuck on when I got it so when I saw that I assumed!!!!!! Yeah, I know what happens when you assume!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Good lord!! I just checked my S02 analyzer again today and realized I screwed up and need to be a little more patient!! I forgot, when you start it up it gives and error message and then it starts up. Its funny though as the error message it starts up with is where it used to get stuck on when I got it so when I saw that I assumed!!!!!! Yeah, I know what happens when you assume!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sounds like someone has been doing too much fishing and is out of practice


----------



## Sirs

tonyt said:


> Making Osso Buco, Emeral's recipe. Four large (and expensive) veal shanks. De-glazed the pot with 1-1/2 cup of test bottle of RJS Cru Select Valpolicella Repasso bottled earlier this year. Will finish the Valp with the Osso Buco later tonight.
> 
> Also cleaning 3 cases (6 bottle case) of bottles. Very easy label removal. I get about a case of these bottles (Cadaretta, Cabernet/Semillon) every month from an uncle. He keeps them very clean and in original cases.
> 
> I think I'm supposed to add K-meta to something today, guess I better go check.
> 
> Happy Veterans weekend all. And thanks to all you vets. My draft lottery number was 349 so I never got called up. I'll bet some of you remember those days back in the late 60's and early 70's.



Remember I remember the draft, I volunteered long before I ever got close to being added into the draft, I was one of those who was ready to join before I was 12 lol


----------



## jtstar

I had a draft number but before I got out of high school the draft was over


----------



## ffemt128

Got the truck running that wouldn't start, man handled the 40' ladded with a sore back so I could seal my box gutters that have been leaking, de labeled about 5 cases of bottles so far. Need to do a few more still. Back is still hurting, going to go track down the 800 mg motrin and a perc. It may soon be wine time.


----------



## docanddeb

It's 5 o'clock somewhere... besides, it's the weekend!!

Debbie


----------



## jtstar

yeast is in the mail plumes are in the frig thawed 222 pounds of meat is in the kitchen thawing to make sausage going to be doing wine and sausage this week while on vacation and if there is any time left Iwill start building my wine press


----------



## docanddeb

And that is VACATION??? Geezzz man... drink some wine... relax... put your feet up!

Debbie


----------



## jtstar

Well I was going out to do my dog chores but you just talked me into it now I have to go get a glass of wine thank you Deb


----------



## docanddeb

No problem... anytime!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

Went to church, went to Catichizm class, went grocery shopping brought my 14 year old cat to the vet to put him down as he was starting to suffer and not eating much and really thinning out and just git done burying him in our back yard!!!


----------



## SarahRides

Wade E said:


> Went to church, went to Catichizm class, went grocery shopping brought my 14 year old cat to the vet to put him down as he was starting to suffer and not eating much and really thinning out and just git done burying him in our back yard!!!



I'm sorry to hear about that Wade. :-(


----------



## docanddeb

Poor Kitty... I have 3 and wouldn't want them to suffer either!!

Debbie


----------



## Wade E

I have 6 now plus one big dog. He was the oldest and the sweetest. he was the only "Lap" cat.


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> Went to church, went to Catichizm class, went grocery shopping brought my 14 year old cat to the vet to put him down as he was starting to suffer and not eating much and really thinning out and just git done burying him in our back yard!!!



Sorry to hear about your pet Wade. Our first Chocolate lab is burried in the back yard. Need to burry the second one out there soon. She's sitting on the buffet in the dining room.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sorry to hear about the cat Wade,


----------



## Brian

Sorry about your cat Wade... I have one and she will be missed when she is gone. They are like one of the family..


----------



## jeepingchick

Sorry to hear about ur kitty wade  that is rough.


----------



## Wade E

Thanks all. I just had to shoot a gun of mine as there were 3 or 4 Coyotes in the back yard right around the area where I buried him a few hours ago. I buried him in a box about 3' deep and packed it tight with 2 decent size rocks and back filled. Do you think they can smell hi already or was it just a freak thing. First my dog chased them (or 1) off way into the woods but 10 minutes later they were right in the back yard.


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> Thanks all. I just had to shoot a gun of mine as there were 3 or 4 Coyotes in the back yard right around the area where I buried him a few hours ago. I buried him in a box about 3' deep and packed it tight with 2 decent size rocks and back filled. Do you think they can smell hi already or was it just a freak thing. First my dog chased them (or 1) off way into the woods but 10 minutes later they were right in the back yard.



Wade,

I hope you at least hit one of the coyotes. I beleive in PA they are open season all year round. My area, there would be no chance in H3!! of firing a weapon unles it was a bow, and even then you better be a darn good shot. So off topic what did you pull out, the AR? Would have been my weapon of choice.


----------



## Brian

This evening I racked my apple and Peach ice wine into their secondays and thought I was going to start another batch of CRP but I am tired so I guess I will just have a glass of wine and relax.. I have all winter and no since of hurrying it since I am about to bottle the first batch.. Hope all is well in the Wade houshold..

By the way Wade I could have sent my avatar up to help out..... hehehe


----------



## Wade E

Yeah, the AR as mine is pretty darn quiet if yoiu know what I mean!!!! The mossberg would have been the better choice but a few minutes later there would be lots of sirens!!! My Glock is also much louder. should think about getting a 22 for this kind of stuff. The AR was way over kill but I guess if all those Coyotes starting rushing me I wouldnt be saying that with a 30 round clip in it!!!! I looked today and luckily the grave wasnt disturbed so thats good!


----------



## Runningwolf

Fire the 22 from inside of the house and it's not very loud outside. 

That just reminded me of a guy that came to buy juice a few weeks ago. He had a bullet hole through the side of his truck. He was shooting a woodchuck using his upright tailgate as a rest. Well, he was looking though a scope and didn't think about the barrel of the gun being lower and shot right through the side of his truck.


----------



## Brian

Runningwolf said:


> Fire the 22 from inside of the house and it's not very loud outside.
> 
> That just reminded me of a guy that came to buy juice a few weeks ago. He had a bullet hole through the side of his truck. He was shooting a woodchuck using his upright tailgate as a rest. Well, he was looking though a scope and didn't think about the barrel of the gun being lower and shot right through the side of his truck.



hahahaha man ..... oh sorry that wasn't a joke was it...


----------



## Wade E

Bwaaaa haaa haaaa! What a moron!  Firing a gun like I did last night was not something I do nor was it smart but I have 3 cats that gooutside along with my kids and my dog so I wanted to really scare them off.


----------



## Runningwolf

Brian said:


> hahahaha man ..... oh sorry that wasn't a joke was it...



It wasn't a joke but the guy is laughing about it now and said he refuses to get it fixed. He said it was just one story that was to good to cover up.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Fire the 22 from inside of the house and it's not very loud outside.



Back when I was in High School, we stayed at a friends house in Somerset. His dad was making us all breakfast before sun up. Needless to say, a Savage 300 is loud as **** when fired out the kitchen window. At least he didn't have to go far for his deer. RIP Sonny.


----------



## jtstar

I went and picked up my brother and when we got home we started stuffing deer sausage until our stuffer broke down it stripped the gears in it we bought it in 10-09 and only used it twice not good so I had to put my meat back in the frig and I had to take out my rhubarb juice so I guess I will be starting some wine this week also


----------



## ffemt128

My wife and I both have the day off today so we are taking our daughter to the zoo. Summer has been very hectic and we didn't make it so far so we are going now. Going to be a bit chilly, but it will still be a fun day.


----------



## Flem

Heading to the northern "mountains" of Pennsylvania to do a little bear hunting tomorrow.


----------



## SarahRides

Just went to the local dairy farm to buy 5 gallons of raw cow's milk. Today's plan to make a 2 pound wheel of Monterey Jack cheese, tomorrow I'm making a 3 pound wheel of cheddar!


----------



## docanddeb

WOW... is it hard to make cheese?

Debbie


----------



## grapeman

I spent the morning and afternoon next to a guy cutting the cheese all day at the Farmers Market in Lake Placid today. I sell wine and he sells cheese and he gives out samples all day so he is constantly cutting the cheese- and sometimes it smells like that! He makes some very Gouda cheese.


----------



## SarahRides

I wouldn't say it's hard, I've only made about 4 or 5 different batches, and they were pretty easy batches! I did make a gouda that came out great, it' melts wonderfully on crackers. Not sure if they are supposed to be this way, but they come out differently from the store bought, they are a little softer. I'm going to have to learn patience with my cheese as well as with the wine, as many are much better aged! The cheddar seems more involved then the ones I've done before, so we'll see how easy that one is tomorrow.  It's mostly holding the milk or curds at a certain temperature for a certain amount of time, then doing the next step, etc. Then you put it in a press (I have a plastic mold with barbell weights) for a certain amount of time (usually 12 hours). Then you seal it, let it age. You actually keep it at a pretty similar temperature as the wine (55 degrees), so storage isn't too much of a problem. My brother bought me a cheese making kit last year for Christmas from Leener's (they have a great starter kit with just about everything you need), so that's how I got into it.


----------



## Wade E

Farmers chees is the best!!!! I went in to work for 5 1/2 hours, came home and changed my spark plugs as the cars been studdering the last few days!! Then I did the yard and changed the oil and oil filter and plug on the riding mower and winterized it. Then I changed the oil and winterized the generator and stabilized all the gas cans I have for that. I just took my shower and took 2 pills because my back is freakingkilling me!!!!!


----------



## SarahRides

I've made a few farmer's cheeses too, I even put some herbs in it.......it was great also on crackers! 

At least I wasn't the only one working.........saw a few patients this morning to get a little overtime in.........Christmas is coming!


----------



## Julie

lol, I received the cheese starter kit last year for Christmas as well, I did fresh mozza, wow is that good, I am looking to do more cheeses when winter gets here. Glad to hear someone else making cheese, I know DjSteve wants to get a thread started on cheese making.


----------



## SarahRides

Julie said:


> lol, I received the cheese starter kit last year for Christmas as well, I did fresh mozza, wow is that good, I am looking to do more cheeses when winter gets here. Glad to hear someone else making cheese, I know DjSteve wants to get a thread started on cheese making.



He actually did start a thread a while back after talking about it in the chat room, a few people replied.....but I haven't heard much since! Cheese is fun.......I love playing with the curds! It smells really good too, nothing like nibbling on a few warm cheese curds.


----------



## Julie

SarahRides said:


> He actually did start a thread a while back after talking about it in the chat room, a few people replied.....but I haven't heard much since! Cheese is fun.......I love playing with the curds! It smells really good too, nothing like nibbling on a few warm cheese curds.



roflmao, well you have one up on me, I haven't tried nibbling on any warm cheese curds but you do have my interest on that. Well hopefully we can get that thread to be more active thru the winter.


----------



## Wade E

Today wasnt even overtime for me due to the Holiday on Thursday as Friday starts ou new week and thats most likely why they had us come in today!!!


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Today wasnt even overtime for me due to the Holiday on Thursday as Friday starts ou new week and thats most likely why they had us come in today!!!



Wade that totally sucks and again Corporate America is all about the CEO's and not about their employees who are the ones who keep the company going.


----------



## Rocky

I had a great day with forum member, Shoebiedoo. We did a road trip to L'Uva Bella and snagged some of the last few buckets. I got 3 Brunello and 2 Verdicchio and Steve got a Barolo, a Brunello and a Soave Classico. They had some very good pricing on carboys and Steve grabbed 2 sixes and a five and I picked up a 15 g Demijohn. Had some great food and beat a path back to Columbus. Fun road trip.


----------



## Wade E

Sounds like an awesome day.


----------



## SarahRides

BTW, if any are wondering......the Liquid Rennet worked far better for me than the tablets!!!! I'll never go back to the tablets again!


----------



## jtstar

Well me and my brother are done making deer sausage so I took him back home this morning when I got home I went down and got my wild plums out of the freezer and got them washed off they are thrawing out now this going to be my next project getting all my frozen fruit that is in the freezer out and turned them into wine


----------



## Sirs

well trying to figure out which wine would go good with mixed soup beans(pinto & great northern) and cornbread

oh seasoned with a good chunk of good pork


----------



## LJPelletier

Sirs said:


> well trying to figure out which wine would go good with mixed soup beans(pinto & great northern) and cornbread
> 
> oh seasoned with a good chunk of good pork



Sounds like the start of a good soup. This is what I'd do... I'd take start by boiling the beans in a small pot. 

In a large pot, with a bit of oil at the bottom, heat to medium. Throw some salt and pepper on the pork chunk. Place it into the hot oil. If you like heat, now would be the time to throw something hot into the oil, part of a fresh chili or a tbsp of your fav hot sauce.

Don't forget about the beans. When they are done, remove from heat. We will add them with the veggies.

Fry that pork roast on all sides, at least 2 mins per side to get a nice browning. Then add some hot water, maybe a 2-3 pints, depending on the size of your pot. Lower temp on stove, and simmer covered for 90 mins or so.

Take some vegetables... I like carrots, celery, and onion in my soup. You should also add the beans at this time. I would likely add some fresh garlic as well if I had it. If you have some chicken stock, that would be a good addition at this time. Any fresh herbs you may have growing, or whatever spices you normally use will now make this soup yours. 

Top up the water to a level that makes a good consistency, and simmer for another 90 mins or so. You will have a beautiful soup to go with the cornbread.


----------



## Sirs

oh beans are done they've cooked all day I like to make soup beans when I cook them they cook all day not in a slowcooker either. I like mine where next day they are so thick you gotta cut them outta the bowl thats when they're really good


----------



## shoebiedoo

Rocky said:


> I had a great day with forum member, Shoebiedoo. We did a road trip to L'Uva Bella and snagged some of the last few buckets. I got 3 Brunello and 2 Verdicchio and Steve got a Barolo, a Brunello and a Soave Classico. They had some very good pricing on carboys and Steve grabbed 2 sixes and a five and I picked up a 15 g Demijohn. Had some great food and beat a path back to Columbus. Fun road trip.



It's fun to do something on the spur of the moment like that!!! I've got a lot of wine now, that's for sure. 
All you PA members will be required to meet there for a lunch/juice extravaganza next march!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie

shoebiedoo said:


> It's fun to do something on the spur of the moment like that!!! I've got a lot of wine now, that's for sure.
> All you PA members will be required to meet there for a lunch/juice extravaganza next march!!!!!!!



I"m for that!


----------



## wvbrewer

Getting ready to bottle some Wheat beer and start my next batch of wine.... You got to love fall it gets you in the mood to brew. I have got a lot of wine now too, but for some reason I want to make more.


----------



## Flem

shoebiedoo said:


> It's fun to do something on the spur of the moment like that!!! I've got a lot of wine now, that's for sure.
> All you PA members will be required to meet there for a lunch/juice extravaganza next march!!!!!!!



Count me "in".


----------



## bdcl1977

The Turkey Bird is in the oven. Everyone have a good Thanksgivin!!


----------



## Tom

Bottling 18 gallons of last years Italian


----------



## Wade E

On T day Tom!!!!!! I guess we'll let it slide since your name is "Tom"


----------



## Tom

Isn't T-day = Tom Day?

DAMN! all these years...


----------



## grapeman

Well Wade thinks you are a turkey- Tom..... so I guess it is OK.


----------



## docanddeb

Turkey leftovers put away and homemade ice cream maker washed up for next time. Just my parents and 2 daughters today... small crowd... big bird! We love leftovers!
Had a glass of cherry melomel while waiting for the ice cream to finish.

Debbie


----------



## Sirs

we got a late start, didn't worry about an early dinner cause daughter had to work today everything is right on the verge of being done. house is smelling so good with ham and turkey both goin.


----------



## saddlebronze

Smoked a turkey out in the smoker and put on a ham. All gone now except for leftovers. Then I went down to the basement, looked at the wine and as the airlocks were bubbling I whispered "go baby, go!" weird obsession of ours, isn't it?


----------



## Tom

Now you are talking to your wine?

Soon you will be will be calling it by its name.... LOL


----------



## jtstar

I worked last night so I got up late this morning my wife had the turkey in the oven and she put on a very good dinner for me after dinner I put started my wild plum wine using a recipe I found on our forum the only way I could have had a better Thanksgiven is if my kids could have made it home


----------



## Wade E

Woke up this morning to a freezing house. Turned out to be the circulator pumpo which with labor would have been $340 but he left with a few bottles of my wine and only charged me $270!!! Now, I worked on the furnace a little last night so obviously guess who was to blame this morning when the furnace wasnt heating the house. Man did I rub t in her face when the teh said I did everything right last night and nothing I did had anything to do with what went wrong and the poart was just verty old. I believe that part was original and around 1960 or older!!


----------



## ffemt128

Worked 14 hours yesterday on a project for work and I anticipate at least 6 hours today. So much for enjoying the weekend. 

Update as of 3:32 pm
Well the 6 hours has turned into 8 so far. Should hopefully be done soon.


----------



## Wade E

Did some OT myself today, 5 hors which sure does help with the Cgrismas coming up and the furnace breaking down. The huge stair Im working on is a big rush and is way behind schedule due to idiot managment having no idea what was entailed in it so hopefully they throw some more OT at me to get it done. They anticipated it being a week and a half job and were surprised and horrified whn I told them its more like a 3 - 3 1/2 week job!!!!! They have been in this business since 1975 so youd think they would start getting a clue by now!


----------



## Runningwolf

Today I racked and back sweetened (10) six gallon carboys. Last night I took all the sg readings and calculated the amounts of sugar needed.


----------



## Rocky

Been busy with the wine the past two days:

-Bottled 11 gallons of Pinot Grigio, 10 gallons of Ricetta di Stefano and 5 gallons of Cabernet Sauvignon. 
-Moved my Rosso Fortissimo from 2 6 gallon barrels and a 5 gallon carboy to a 15 gallon demijohn and 2 1/2 gallons worth of jugs.
-Moved 12 gallons of Old Vine Zinfandel into the barrels.
-Moved 18 gallons of Brunello from primary to secondary in 2 six, 1 five and 1 one gallon carboys.

Still to do this week end:

- Bottle 5 gallons of Rosso Fortissimo and 5 gallons of Super Tuscan
- Move 12 gallons of Verdicchio from pirmary to secondary. SG currently at 1.032.


----------



## Wade E

What is "Ricetta di Stefano"?


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy Smokes Rocky, I thought I was busy! Are you using a pump, vacuum pump or just siphoning?


----------



## Rocky

Wade, my Father-in-Law was named Steve (Stefano in Italian) and I make a wine that he did (a blend of Zinfandel and Muscat) and call it Ricetta di Stefano (Steve's Recipe).

Dan, I have a vacuum pump set up but I do not have confidence in using it yet for bottling. I fill the bottles using a racking cane with a stopcock and I use an auto siphon for transferring and racking. I have got to find a better alternative because lifting a full barrel is getting harder and harder for this old body.


----------



## Wade E

Rocky, you have a vacuum pump set up and are not sing it to rack your wine?????????????????????????????????????????? Are you in need of a part to complete it or something?


----------



## Rocky

Yes, Wade. I bought this pump on e-Bay and it seemed to work okay except the pressure gauge did not move at all. There is a thumb screw by the gauge mounting and turning it does nothing. I was concerned that I did not know the correct pressure and could have a problem if it were too high. I think I even asked you if you had a gauge and you did not at the time, so I found one on eBay. I will never understand the "npt" measures. I thought I was ordering the right part but is has a larger mounting thread on it. I was goint to look for another or find an adapter that would go from the large thread on the gauge to the smaller hole on the pump. Just have not done that yet. I put the old gauge back on with pipe tape but have not tried it yet.

For racking, it is not too bad. I have the fermenters on a table about 2.5 feet off the floor and all my fermenters have a spigot, so I fill directly into the secondary via gravity. I then life the secondaries to the table and use an auto siphon for further rackings. I skip the gym on the days I do this.


----------



## Wade E

Rocky, this is the gauge yo most likely need if it looks just like yours!! Some stems come out from the back of the gauge instead of the bottom like this one. This is the correct size thread for you though and I have bought many many parts from this place!! If you need any hoses this is the place to get them also. Email me a pic of your unit and everything you have and I can make sure you have everything you need in one stop. These prices are some of the best out there as are the parts and service from them! I pmed you my email addr. PS, getting a vacuum gauge gauge off of Ebay is *risky*!!!!! There are vacuum gauges designed for electric units and then there are gauges designed for non electric units the ones for non electric units will not work for these pumps as they will just bounce all over to the point where you cant even read the gauge nit to mention the problem you had with 1/4" NPT vs 1/8" NPT
http://www.mountainside-medical.com/products/Vacuum-Gauge-For-Suction-Machines.html


----------



## shoebiedoo

Rocky said:


> Been busy with the wine the past two days:
> 
> -Bottled 11 gallons of Pinot Grigio, 10 gallons of Ricetta di Stefano and 5 gallons of Cabernet Sauvignon.
> -Moved my Rosso Fortissimo from 2 6 gallon barrels and a 5 gallon carboy to a 15 gallon demijohn and 2 1/2 gallons worth of jugs.
> -Moved 12 gallons of Old Vine Zinfandel into the barrels.
> -Moved 18 gallons of Brunello from primary to secondary in 2 six, 1 five and 1 one gallon carboys.
> at 1.032.



WOW, My Brunello just now went below 1.020 What was yours down to when you racked it?


----------



## Rocky

Hi Steve, my Brunello was just below 1.020 when I racked it. The Verdicchio was at 1.030 this morning so I will rack it in the next day or two.


----------



## shoebiedoo

I racked the the Barolo today ad it got down to 1.02. I was a little worried about the Soave Classico as it smelled a little different. Not knowing exactly how it's supposed to smell, I drilled the top so I could put an air lock on it. I've been fermenting it with just a loose lid on top. wasn't sure if I should splash rack it in to another fermenting bucket or just wait a couple days for it to get to 1.01 or less to rack it to a carboy. I chose to just be patient


----------



## Rocky

When you say the Soave smells "a little different," how is it different? Do you detect an H2S smiell? Soave normally has a very nice sweet smell. Have you been stirring the wine daily in the primary? I would give it a good stirring with your spoon for about two minutes and then put it back under airlock.


----------



## shoebiedoo

That's what I was trying to ask myself!! I figured there was probably a good reason I was asking myself this. so to error on the side of caution I gave it a good 3 minute stir which seemed to mellow everything out. I'll check it tomorrow and splash rack it If I's still questioning it. I didn't really realize whites (from juice buckets) need string as well. I never stirred ANY of my kit wines unless there was a grape pack. I treated these the same. I must have lucked out with the Riesling as its turning out fine. Thanks for the input Rockey.

Steve


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday I was able to spend some time in the cellar. I racked 20 gallons of Noble Muscadine, 12 gallons of Catawba, 6 gallons of Concord and 5 1/2 gallons of Niagra. Everything should be able to rest until Christmas weekend now I believe with the exception of the Elderberry. I think that needs racked next weekend.


----------



## Rocky

I got four cases of bottles from a friend and de-labeled and cleaned them. I also recieved my wine racks from Sam's Club. I will be putting them together later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Tom

Pictures or it didn't happen...


----------



## Cabernut

So.. I'm going to bottle tomorrow. My first batch. 

On Nov 22nd, it looked very clear, so I racked it back into a clean sanitized carboy. Now 10 days later(today), I pulled out about a bottles-worth to try some again. I drank about half what I pulled and while sitting here after enjoying it, I'm thinking hmmm am I sure there's enough alcohol in there, I dont feel anything. Should be 12.3% tick tock tick tock...

Than I stand up... WHOOOOAAA

I guess so! And I drank the rest..hehehe

So yes, my first batch is definitely a success! gotta pee again.. hehe


----------



## Runningwolf

Rocky said:


> I got four cases of bottles from a friend and de-labeled and cleaned them. I also recieved my wine racks from Sam's Club. I will be putting them together later today or tomorrow.



Holy Smokes Rocky I got mine today also. I forgot all about it. I saw it on the front porch when I came home and then got busy and forgot it even came. Guess I better go pull it in.


----------



## Tom

Cabernut said:


> So.. I'm going to bottle tomorrow. My first batch.
> 
> On Nov 22nd, it looked very clear, so I racked it back into a clean sanitized carboy. Now 10 days later(today), I pulled out about a bottles-worth to try some again. I drank about half what I pulled and while sitting here after enjoying it, I'm thinking hmmm am I sure there's enough alcohol in there, I dont feel anything. Should be 12.3% tick tock tick tock...
> 
> Than I stand up... WHOOOOAAA
> 
> I guess so! And I drank the rest..hehehe
> 
> So yes, my first batch is definitely a success! gotta pee again.. hehe



Oh you gonna make Skeeta pee? ..


----------



## Flem

Holy Smoke Rocky and Dan, I got mine today too. Only I'm not home until Tuesday to put them (2) together. Since you'll both know how, why don't you come over to my place and put mine together. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike, once you figure it out it goes together in about ten minutes. With two people it is simple and fast.


----------



## SarahRides

Today is the last day they are on sale!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Holy Smokes Rocky I got mine today also. I forgot all about it. I saw it on the front porch when I came home and then got busy and forgot it even came. Guess I better go pull it in.





I need to find someone near me with a sams club membership. I think my son'f fiancee's parents have one. Costco doesn't sell those racks. 

Sitting here working for work again on a Saturday contemplating whether I want to install my hardwood floors myself or pay someone almost 3k (not including the removal and reinstallation of the railings) to do it for me. 670 sq feet plus 16 steps. Oh boy. leaning towards doing it myself.


----------



## Flem

Doug, I've never seen them at the Sam's Club near us (Robinson twp). I had to order them online and pay the shipping. Next time they're on sale, I'd be happy to order them for you. Mike


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike is correct. They are never available in the stores, only on line.


----------



## almargita

Deceided to try some wine made by others in the last swap while watching the golf match. Currently having a glass of Julies Catawba, ......WOW nice smooth taste. I like it. Putting this on my list to make some day!! Guessing this was juice from Presque Isle or Walkers??? What say Julie??

Al


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> Doug, I've never seen them at the Sam's Club near us (Robinson twp). I had to order them online and pay the shipping. Next time they're on sale, I'd be happy to order them for you. Mike





Runningwolf said:


> Mike is correct. They are never available in the stores, only on line.



I may take you up on that. I tried to order once on line and they asked for my sams club membership number. I belong to costco. Oh well.


We went and ordered our hardwood flooring for the house this afternoon then stopped at Kavic Winery. Wood should be deliverered in about a week. I'll store until after the 1st of the year then take a week of vacation to install it.


----------



## almargita

Well, must be the weather or something, With a little Chips & Dip Julies Catawba is gone!! Its only been a little over an hour or so..... I'm watching golf & Helen is addressing Christmas cards while listening to the carols!! Brought up a bottle of Steves Vignoles, another winner but a totally different taste than Julies Catawba! Great idea of swapping wines, though....... Also brought up a bottle of Dans Cayuga, This will be next on the adjenda...... (If I can find the opener)

Al


----------



## Julie

almargita said:


> Deceided to try some wine made by others in the last swap while watching the golf match. Currently having a glass of Julies Catawba, ......WOW nice smooth taste. I like it. Putting this on my list to make some day!! Guessing this was juice from Presque Isle or Walkers??? What say Julie??
> 
> Al



That one was from Walkers, I knew you would like it. I bought 10g this year from Presque Isle and I believe this is going to be just as good as last years.


----------



## almargita

My favorites for today of the whites I have sampled are Julies Catawba number 1 for today. Next would be Dan's Cayuga followed up by Steves Vignoles. Guess tomorrow will be a choice of different REDS. Will have to check the garage to see whats available while I watch the footall games........ Sure glad I don't have a regular job............

Al


----------



## Runningwolf

almargita said:


> Deceided to try some wine made by others in the last swap while watching the golf match. Currently having a glass of Julies Catawba, ......Al



WOW Golf and wine, that has got to be better than any sleeping prescription on the market!


----------



## Runningwolf

Today I started four RJS kits;
Coffee Port
Two Orange Chocolate Port 
Apple Tatin White Port

Interesting all the kits came with two packs of yeast. The apple and coffee said if two yeast packages are included use both. The OCP didn't say anything about extra yeast and in both kits the two yeasts had expiration dates far apart. I decided to throw them both in the OCP also.


----------



## ibglowin

My La Bodega Port came with 2 packs as well. Thats a ALOT of Port!


----------



## dangerdave

You go, Dan! I want to try one of the chocolate ports. Orange sounds interesting. I was discussing that with my step-son over some Cab Sauv last night.

I'm at work today. No fires so far...knock-knock on wood. Put up some decorations for our annual Christmas party tomorrow. I wonder if Santa would bring me a chocolate port kit. I'll ask him tomorrow, lol. The poor guys won't know what the heck I'm talking about!


----------



## jtstar

I racked my second batch of Wild Plum into the secondary today I followed Wade's recipe except I didn't have any grape concentrate so I use four cans of Welches grape concentrate on the first batch and on the second batch I used four cans of Welches white grape concentrate what a difference in color between the two


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> My La Bodega Port came with 2 packs as well. Thats a ALOT of Port!





dangerdave said:


> You go, Dan! I want to try one of the chocolate ports. Orange sounds interesting. I wonder if Santa would bring me a chocolate port kit. I'll ask him tomorrow, lol. The poor guys won't know what the heck I'm talking about!



Mike I have good friends. One of them offered to buy two OCP's if I made one for him. I was with another couple eating dinner and said I was trying to decide over the apple or coffee and they handed me a check to buy one and said get both of them. With that said, my friends get plenty of wine to drink. It's just a real bonus when people show their appreciation.

Dave these kits are special editions that only come out once a year and they have to be preordered. Some stores will order extra. I would call George at Fine Vine Wines and see if he happens to have any extra left.


----------



## Wade E

Id really like to try the coffee port one of these days. There are just to many wines I need to replace right now. I did just place an order with George for the MM Impressions Barolo.
Dan, did you ever try the W.E. Choc Rasp kit?


----------



## dangerdave

Runningwolf said:


> Mike I have good friends. One of them offered to buy two OCP's if I made one for him. I was with another couple eating dinner and said I was trying to decide over the apple or coffee and they handed me a check to buy one and said get both of them. With that said, my friends get plenty of wine to drink. It's just a real bonus when people show their appreciation.



So far, my friends have shown a great appreciation for free wine. I'm baiting them in for some kits real soon. They get a taste, then they have to get involved. 



> Dave these kits are special editions that only come out once a year and they have to be preordered. Some stores will order extra. I would call George at Fine Vine Wines and see if he happens to have any extra left.



Ok, I'll give George a call!


----------



## Runningwolf

Today I started a Cranapple Chardonnay. This along with the ports I did yesterday were all RJS CRU Specialty Kits I got from George at Fine Vine Wines a few months ago. Being a very small kit it is probably one of the best of the them and is only offered by preorder once a year. It makes a fantastic Christmas Wine.


----------



## Sirs

ok question how do you tell how old a kit is? I mean do they have made on date or use by date??


----------



## Wade E

Yes they do Eddie, they are in code for the most part but under each manufacturer here I have a link which breaks down the code for you.


----------



## Wade E

i myself just labeled a batch I bottled the other day, and am dumping out a few batches of fruit wines that are very old and probably no good, 1 of them looks discolored now and the other has been through hell in my cellar from when I first started and went through many temp changes and wasnt that great to begin wit nd I need the room for good stuff. I can also use the bottles as Im starting to get low. I think I may start buying bottles from here on in, maybe!


----------



## Sirs

one is suntwist peach cider and the other is a winexpert creme sherry


----------



## Sirs

you wouldn't happen to know where to check the codes for these would you??


----------



## Wade E

I have no idea about that Suntwist Cider but the W.E. kit would be easy. Here is how the code will read.

Winexpert
They break down like this: 00/195/07 0267
00 The first two digits are for internal use: ignore.
195 The next three digits indicate the day it was produced, in this case the 195th day of the year, which is July 14.
07 The next two digits are the last two digits of the year, in this case 2007.
0267 The last four digits show which particular kit of that batch this kit is: in this case, the 267th kit out of about 600.


----------



## jtstar

This was my weekend to fix breakfest for the wife so that is how I started my day then I got to go out and fire up the snowblower for the first time this year when I got back into the house I was going to start my Elderberry wine but the wife talked me into doing the Blueberry/Elderberry wine so that is started and my red grapes are in the primary thawing out and that will also get started this week now I am just sittling here enjoying a glass of Elderberry wine


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> Today I started a Cranapple Chardonnay. This along with the ports I did yesterday were all RJS CRU Specialty Kits I got from George at Fine Vine Wines a few months ago. Being a very small kit it is probably one of the best of the them and is only offered by preorder once a year. It makes a fantastic Christmas Wine.



When you rack the Coffee Port from the primary to secondary using the new, revised instructions you're going to come up short on your 3 gallon carboy. I went with 2, 1-gallon jugs a 750 and a split.


----------



## ibglowin

Thats an incredible loss for a 3G batch. What do the "revised instructions" say that make you toss 3/4 gallon of good wine?


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Thats an incredible loss for a 3G batch. What do the "revised instructions" say that make you toss 3/4 gallon of good wine?



?????? yeah what Mike said.


----------



## Flem

They give you a 1.5 liter (I think) flavor pack that they, now, don't want you to add until the wine is "clear". You'll eventually get your 3 gallons (plus) but not until you clear the wine after secondary. I'm guessing they believe the fining agents will strip the wine of its flavor, etc.


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> They give you a 1.5 liter (I think) flavor pack that they, now, don't want you to add until the wine is "clear". You'll eventually get your 3 gallons (plus) but not until you clear the wine after secondary. I'm guessing they believe the fining agents will strip the wine of its flavor, etc.



I did read that Flem and didn't give it any thought yet. I guess when I get t that point I be using the 'oll argone.


----------



## ibglowin

*SNOW Day!!!!!!!!*

100% chance of SNOW the whole darn day. Very slow moving storm to boot. 

Winter Storm Warning till Tuesday at noon. Looks like I will get to fire up that new snow thrower I bought last Winter. Coming down hard and heavy ATM and blowing hard. I got the Xmas lights up late yesterday PM. Good thing as the roof had just cleared off from the last blast that hit on Saturday morning early.

Perhaps its a good day to bottle that LaBodega Port!


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> I did read that Flem and didn't give it any thought yet. I guess when I get t that point I be using the 'oll argone.



Yeah, I kinda' figured you'e use the argon. My little can of spray isn't quite enough to keep it protected. Sometime I'd like you to put together a list of what I need to get an Argon setup like yours.


----------



## Flem

ibglowin said:


> 100% chance of SNOW the whole darn day. Very slow moving storm to boot.
> 
> Winter Storm Warning till Tuesday at noon. Looks like I will get to fire up that new snow thrower I bought last Winter. Coming down hard and heavy ATM and blowing hard. I got the Xmas lights up late yesterday PM. Good thing as the roof had just cleared off from the last blast that hit on Saturday morning early.
> 
> Perhaps its a good day to bottle that LaBodega Port!



I thought about you this morning when I saw the national weather.


----------



## grapeman

Oh Boy,oh boy. Do you have a snow day today from work?


----------



## ffemt128

grapeman said:


> Oh Boy,oh boy. Do you have a snow day today from work?



Sure, He gets to go to work in the snow and hopefully not get stuck at work due to the snow. Not the kind of snow day anyone want's.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Sure, He gets to go to work in the snow and hopefully not get stuck at work due to the snow. Not the kind of snow day anyone want's.



You know Doug, I worry about that too,


----------



## ibglowin

Off today!

Its a tough call. The lab has ~7000 employees plus ~1500 contractors and I would guess 50% of the total commutes (on a daily basis) from as far away as ABQ (100mi one way). The lab has their own meteorologist on staff. This time of year the team has to make the call by ~5:00AM at the latest. Sometimes its pretty difficult to make. 

You have a choice of:

No delay
2 hour delay
Full closure

You can imagine the cost (lost) to close for just one day as its a paid closure so the decision is not made lightly but then you have to factor in safety as well. You tell 8000 people to come to work in an ice or snow storm and have a chain reaction wreck that kills several people and your looking at a huge lawsuit plus criticism that the lab does not take the worker's safety into account, only $$$$.

Then you have the opposite on a day where the snow hits mid morning. 

Do you:

Make everyone stay as normal and hope it doesn't get bad or
Early closure

This place was built were it is because of its the remoteness and difficulty in getting here. It was in the middle of the US so pretty hard (impossible) to get to by the Germans or Japanese back in 1941.

It is still just as hard getting out of town today as it was 50 years ago. Basically one road in, one road out. There is another road but that leads directly to the mountains so in Winter its pretty much useless. 

If they call an early closure it can take up to 4 hours to get home just if you live in Santa fe (40 miles away). ABQ commuters can have up to a 6 hour commute home in bad weather. Needless to say I live 5 miles from work as living in a big city with all the shopping and cheaper housing is just not worth it this time of year or any time IMHO. 

I can't believe the ABQ commuters that spend 3.5-4 hours a day commuting back and forth. Thats just insane but lots of people do it, most are much closer like Santa fe and surrounding communities.

I will take my 5 min commute any day of the year!


----------



## Julie

Mike, I agree, that is insane to commute that far. LOL, I drive 500 yards to work and on bad snow days I go around and let everyone know I made it up over the hill safe and sound so not to worry. Sometimes they just don't seem like they were all that worried about me.


----------



## Larryh86GT

I just picked about 5 lbs of carrots and a couple lbs of beets from my garden in the rain. I do enjoy fresh veggies in December. This gets a lot harder after the snow starts.


----------



## docanddeb

We don't pick any carrots until it's cold... starch converts to sugar... much sweeter! We cover ours with leaves and then peel back as winter goes on. Hubby digs a couple of bread bags full at a time. So much better than trying to preserve them by processing them!! My beets are done in September and need to be out before they get woody!

Debbie


----------



## ffemt128

Went and picked up some primer and paint this evening so I can possibly get my trim painted in living room before the weekend when we set up the tree. I'm going to be a busy boy the week after Christmas getting ready for the hardwood floors.

Tonight, made spaghetti for dinner and right now I'm cooking up a batch of sparkoloid for one of my white's that refuses to clear after 3 1/2 months. This should take care of it in a few days.


----------



## ffemt128

We went to my wife's office Christmas party last night. He boss told one of the owners of the company that I made wine and then started talking about the Jalepeno Pepper wine. Owner said he loved anything with peppers. He is heading back to Louisianna this morning so I sent in a bottle of the Jalepeno Pepper and also the Pomegranite Pepper I made for him to take back with him.

Can't wait to hear his opinion of them. 

My wife's immediate boss shared some of my Strawberry wine with a client, the client called my wife personally to tell her how much he enjoyed it. Made her and me feel good.


----------



## Wade E

Thats pretty cool Doug!


----------



## Wade E

After getting off the tele with Sandor I just soaked and delabled 115 bottles. They dried on the bottle tree and they just got boxed. Might have to fill some tomorrow!!!!! After working today and then that Ive got nothing left in me!!


----------



## ffemt128

Spent the past couple days priming and painting the trim in my home in preparation for the hardwood floors that will follow in January. My house is over 100 years old and the trim had the faux finish on it. We decided to paint since the old trim would likely look like hell against the floors. My what a difference so far. Tomorrow and Monday look like much the same.


----------



## tonyt

Bottled a gallon batch of Lemoncello. Stabilized, Clarified and Degassed RJS Valpolicella Repasso. Bottled RJS LQ Toro (Timpernillo Grenashe) 2 Magnums, 22 750's and 9 375's. And am I tired, or what?


----------



## dangerdave

Mixing up two batches of Blackberry Merlot (6 gallons each---I amped up the SG in one for a higher ABV, just for fun). Getting ready to bottle two batches of Skeeter Pee---Sweet Strawberry Tart and Triple Berry Plus! These are all favorates at my house. When the primaries are empty, I've got a Shiraz and a Raspberry White Zin going in. A busy week in the Lab! I love it!


----------



## ffemt128

Changed the ingnition coil on my truck, what a PITA that was. It seems to have fixed my hard starting problem for the time being. Time will tell.


----------



## UBB

Working of course!


----------



## Tom

Racked 10 gal of my Yuengling Clone.


----------



## dangerdave

In the middle of a 48 hour shift at work driving my favorate truck! :>







Johnna's probably drinking all my wine!!!


----------



## Loren

Bottled 3 gallon of Merlot and 5 gallons Black Currant. Loren


----------



## Flem

Racked my Sauvignon Blanc, Pinot Noir and Muscato from L'uva Bella juice buckets. Racked my RJS Coffee Port and added the Finishing Blend.


----------



## Flem

Loren said:


> Bottled 3 gallon of Merlot and 5 gallons Black Currant. Loren



Looks great, Loren!!


----------



## Wade E

Going to go down in a few and bptle the Black Currant White Merlot and the Riesling, and possibly one more.


----------



## MadCow

Added the yeast to my crushed sloes that have been sitting mulching a day or two.

Took readings for the elderberry, hips and haws, and rosehip - still not sure what info I'm getting but they're all coming in at somewhere between 0.998 - 0.992.

And I'm drinking a glass of the Cabernet Sauvignon kit wine which is the first one I made - started it around September - and it's not bad at all for a first attempt. Thin but good taste and plenty of alcohol!


----------



## Runningwolf

Laren those bottles are looking real nice!


----------



## Wade E

Well I got the first 2 done but thats all I had in me and wanted to go relax.


----------



## ffemt128

Today is our Christmas luncheon for work. Brought in a bottle of store bought, a bottle of my Strawberry and a bottle of Jalepeno Pepper wine for the grab bag gift.


----------



## ffemt128

Off work from now until next Thursday the 22nd. Dropped the truck off for state inspection and tires. Heading to the cellar shortly to see what needs racked over the next week. My 4 y/o is home with me today since she was sick again throughout the night. Poor thing, can't stand it when she doesn't feel well.


----------



## xanxer82

I'm still around. Just haven't been making wine lately because we're trying to buy a house and it will be a challenge to move what we have already. I've made some tasty beers though. We're letting our stocks run low.
Saturday me and Kat are seeing a house we like along with our contractor. Hopefully this one is workable and we can move out of the in law suite. 
I'll have the perfect place for a wine cellar.  And a whole room for my wine making and canning/preserving hobbies.


----------



## Wade E

Just made a huge order for George. The last amount of money from selling my beer brewing system and this will be the last amonut of money I spend on wine for quite some time. Other then that I dropped a stair rail on my middle and smaller toe at work today and believe I broke them both. They are both purple, red and blue already!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

For crying out loud Wade it never ends. At the least you'll probably lose you toe nails.


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> For crying out loud Wade it never ends. At the least you'll probably lose you toe nails.



This man is a physical wreck---and he's only 40-something!!! LOL


----------



## Sirs

you don't think he might be one of those types that like to do stuff to cause pain do you?? I've heard about them they can be all normal about everything else only every time they turn around they do something to hurt themselves......j/k I know how you feel Wade seems like ever time i turn around something has either just stopped killing me or is just starting to kill me it's kinda damned if you do damned if you don't


----------



## Julie

Starting this morning my house will get back to normal, my daughter was able to come home for a week but left this morning. We had a great time but it seemed to go so quickly but it was great that they were able to come back at Christmastime even thou they won't be here for Christmas day.

So far the Candy Cane wine has been a huge hit.


----------



## grapeman

You sound like one of the boys here Wade. Every day he comes home from construction work, he has new band-aides on. I swear he is held together with them.
What the heck were you doing lifting those stairs anyways- that's for the younger guys with better backs.


----------



## ffemt128

Wade, Take care of yourself, I know broken toes hurt real bad. Tape the toes together, that's all they would do at the doctors.

Going to be a busy day of running around today with my daughter. We need to take a dog to the humane society. After that we will go to JoAnn Fabrics for some material so that we can make a blanket for Olesia. She said she wanter her own since Andrea won't share hers at night. Have to pick up a flooring nailer and then go drop of wine from Kavic Winery to our local Police Officers. I dropped off the Admin staff's yesterday. 

I may try to rack and stabilize the red muscadine today and possibly filter the Malvasia and J Reisling.


----------



## millwright01

Pitched yeast on my Cellar Craft White Zin. Cleaned up my wine room and am going out to the garage for the afternoon. I will have minimum 18 gallons to bottle come spring, and my racks are full with 2 boxes on the floor. Today I will start to build another rack and am going to make some kind of holder/stand for all my wine making tools and small equiptment.


----------



## docanddeb

Making Stollen... into rolls today, then some mint oreo truffles for the college girl to get through finals this week. I have 2 new wines started as of this morning... so something to watch and smell for a few days!
I'm trying a new recipe tonight... pizza rolls. Sounds delish and simple.
We bottled Niag-a-Rita yesterday... man, that stuff is good!

Debbie


----------



## Flem

Putting the finishing touches on some Christmas shopping.


----------



## Julie

Pressure canning venison


----------



## ffemt128

Racked my Red Muscadine and back sweetened my White Zin. Took the W ZIn to 1.002 and I think it is pretty darn good. Yesterday I filtered the Malvasia Blanc. Looks pretty. Will likely bottle that the end of January, it will be 5 months old at that point and I'll be able to free up 2 carboys so that I can get started on some pee for the summer. Decided all pee this year will be bottled in 1.5 ltr bottles. It goes to fast for the 750's.

Other than that, I've been priming and painting the trim in the house. Tomorrow will be a Christmas Shopping day.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug, was this the California White Zin?


----------



## Wade E

I am relaxing in a pure stree free environment. The wife and kids went to Michigan yesterday morn and wont be back or 2 weeks. Its just, me, the dog, and 3 cats!!


----------



## Flem

Wade E said:


> I am relaxing in a pure stree free environment. The wife and kids went to Michigan yesterday morn and wont be back or 2 weeks. Its just, me, the dog, and 3 cats!!



I'll be there in 7 hours!


----------



## Wade E

C'mon over!


----------



## Julie

OMG Wade, you are going to get into trouble, I can see it now.


----------



## dangerdave

*Christmas Celebration*

Yesterday, Johnna and I had both our families over for our annual Xmas gathering. Thanks to my new hobby, the family gathering have taken on a new life!

Today I bask in the afterglow of the American Consumer Christmas Tradition. During the height of the gift-giving frenzy, wine flowed, dogs barked, and babies cried. It was post-modern idyllic. Norman Rockwell would have been proud...






Friends and family who visit our house this Xmas get to choose from an assortment of tasty beverages from Weeping Willow Wines. Eveyone was most pleased, including the Winemaster Wannabe (me)...





Now that we got that mayhem out of the way, the wife and I can sit back and enjoy the rest of the holiday season...and drink some wine. If the family left me any! 

Johnna!!! I need more carboys!!!


----------



## Flem

Julie said:


> Pressure canning venison



Mike must have hit one with his truck.


----------



## Julie

Flem said:


> Mike must have hit one with his truck.



Lol, nope got two doe during buck season


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> I am relaxing in a pure stree free environment. The wife and kids went to Michigan yesterday morn and wont be back or 2 weeks. Its just, me, the dog, and 3 cats!!



So Wade you're spending the holidays by yourself? Did you decorate? At Least you could have invited Troy down for a week or so.


----------



## Wade E

Id like to spend it alone but I think Mom and Dad want me to come over. I really really would like to just stay home, cook a Hungryman dinner, and do some house cleaning that the wife and kids just dont do!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, was this the California White Zin?



Yes it was Dan, from Luva Bella


----------



## ffemt128

Went to bed last night at 7:00. The stomach virus that has been going around bit me hard. I wouldn't wish that on anyone. Today will be a fun filled day of Christmas Shopping with the wife. Looking forward to spending the day. This afternoon is Andrea's Christmas show at daycare so we'll be there.


----------



## ffemt128

Making my almost famous nut rolls today. I can't wait until they are done so I can taste.....Mmmmm Mmmmmmm Good.


----------



## tonyt

do they really exist without recipe and photos?


----------



## ibglowin

They most certainly do not!



tonyt said:


> do they really exist without recipe and photos?


----------



## ffemt128

tonyt said:


> do they really exist without recipe and photos?




Here is the recipe...It is a very moist nut roll.



> Best Nut Roll Ever Recipe
> 
> *Dough Recipe – Yields 8 Nut Rolls*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 9 Cups of Flour
> 1 Cup of Sugar
> 2 Teaspoons of Salt
> 1 Pound of Butter
> 1 Pint of Sour Cream
> 6 Egg Yolks
> 1 Teaspoon of Vanilla
> 2 Cakes of Yeast (small) dissolved in 1 cup of warm Milk
> 
> Sift flour, sugar and salt together in large bowl. Mix flour, sugar, salt and butter as for a pie. Into flour mixture pour milk with dissolved yeast, egg yolks (beaten with teaspoon of vanilla added) and sour cream. Knead dough until it is smooth and elastic. Place dough in refrigerator over night.
> Remove the dough from refrigerator and let stand at room temperature for 1 ½ to 2 hours. Divide dough into 8 equal parts.
> Roll dough in to rectangle or oblong (oval) 1/8” thick. Spread nut filling over dough evenly then roll it and seal the ends. Let stand and rise in lightly greased pans for ½ hour. Brush the top of the rolls with 3 beaten egg yolks and prick the top of rolls with a fork.
> Bake at 350° degrees for 30 to 45 minutes, sometimes a little longer, until golden brown.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nut Filling Recipe – Yields 8 Nut Rolls*
> 
> *Ingredients:*
> 3 Pounds of ground Walnuts
> 3 Cups of Sugar (more if you like sweeter filling)
> 9 Egg Whites – Beaten stiff.
> 1 Cup of warm Milk with ½ of ¼ (1/2 stick) pound of Butter dissolved in it.
> 1 Teaspoon of Vanilla
> Note: If nuts are very dry, more butter may be added to warm milk.
> Fold sugar into ground nuts. Mix sugar and nuts together. Pour warm milk with butter into nut and sugar mixture. Mix well. Fold in beaten egg whites. If nut filling is too stiff, add a little more warm milk to make mixture a spreading consistency.



The dark on the top is an egg wash. These two blew out on the sides a little. It happens but doesn't effect the taste at all.


----------



## ffemt128

Tonight my daughters and I will be making Christmas cookies. Spritzs, sugar cookies and maybe snickerdoodles.


----------



## Flem

The stomach virus must have cleared up. LOL


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> The stomach virus must have cleared up. LOL



Yes it did thank goodness. I wouldn't wish that on anyone....


----------



## grapeman

ffemt128 said:


> Here is the recipe...It is a very moist nut roll.
> 
> 
> 
> The dark on the top is an egg wash. These two blew out on the sides a little. It happens but doesn't effect the taste at all.


 




What the heck is that thing? I have never seen anything like them but I suspect they are good for anyone with good teeth...... LOL


----------



## Larryh86GT

I took 10 lbs of frozen raspberries out of the freezer and will be making some wine tomorrow.


----------



## ffemt128

grapeman said:


> What the heck is that thing? I have never seen anything like them but I suspect they are good for anyone with good teeth...... LOL



Its a sour dough with a sweet crushed walnut inside and it's rolled like a log. I take it, they are not something popular in NY? We've had them since I was little.


----------



## ffemt128

Spritzs done, waiting for snickerdoodle dough to set. Tomorrow may be the sugar cookies....I love this time of year, it's the only time I make nut rolls and really bake. I do have to say the pies I made for the Stranger Danger party turned out pretty darn good for being the first pie I ever made....


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> What the heck is that thing? I have never seen anything like them but I suspect they are good for anyone with good teeth...... LOL



Rich they remind me of the cocoons we use to collect as kids to watch the butterflies to come out.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Rich they remind me of the cocoons we use to collect as kids to watch the butterflies to come out.



Dan, You can't tell me you've never had nut rolls before? (and not it's not some kinkly sexual thing, so mind out of gutter)


----------



## Runningwolf

Yeah I know what they are and they are good!


----------



## Wade E

Ive had them before but they looked better then that! LOL They are damn good!


----------



## Rocky

ffemt128 said:


> Dan, You can't tell me you've never had nut rolls before? (and not it's not some kinkly sexual thing, so mind out of gutter)



Doug, my Wife makes them in batches of 5 at a time (we only have 5 trays) and they are delicious. She had made about 20 so far this year and is going to make 5 more tomorrow. We give them to the Police, Fire Department, Mailman and friends. I love them, when they first come out of the oven, with some nice fresh butter. 

I have to watch though, just had my physical yesterday and it wasn't pretty. My docter says I am extremely overweight (he would not buy my argument that I am "undertall" and if I were 6'5", I would be a perfect weight) and I need to lose about 30 pounds. I count dry red wine as 22 calories per ounce...seem right?


----------



## Wade E

Rocky, as my brother would say. When you have equipment like this you need a good roof over it!!!! Bwaaaa haaa haaaa. And Waldo on FVW's would say you nver know if a mans on the level unless the buble is in the middle. LOL


----------



## Rocky

That is really good, Wade. I will need to remember that when I visit the Doc in January. BTW, I really miss old Waldo. He is not on this forum, is he?


----------



## ffemt128

Racked my Brianna this morning and added a dose of kmeta. Last racking was middle of October. Bottom had a nice coating of acid on it. Took what wouldn't fit into my top up bottle and back sweetened to 1.002. I haven't tasted it yet, waiting for the boss to get home...


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Racked my Brianna this morning and added a dose of kmeta. Last racking was middle of October. Bottom had a nice coating of acid on it. Took what wouldn't fit into my top up bottle and back sweetened to 1.002. I haven't tasted it yet, waiting for the boss to get home...



Oh the will power!


----------



## Wade E

Rocky, he's not doing so great lately. He's been in and out of the hospital but makes an appearance when he can over there. I couldnt get him over here. He hasnt been posting nearly as much as he used to. Today I got my biwekly shot in the spine and this 1 was by far the worst. Dont thnk Ill be on here much tonight.


----------



## jtstar

Well I am on vacation this week so for Christmas I asked my wife what she wanted and her reply was she either wanted the kitchen painted or the spare bedroom upstairs gutted and she chosed the bedroom so that is what I did today now I get to put it back together the right way


----------



## djrockinsteve

I just finished installing a wine cooler (52 bottle) 2 base cabinets and a counter in the kitchen. It's a gift for my wife from a few of us. It looks great and she's filling it now.

I had some retrofitting to do with a heat duct and other stuff, plus I knew we could use the counter top for the holiday cooking.

Tomorrow it's clean up time.


----------



## Runningwolf

djrockinsteve said:


> I just finished installing a wine cooler (52 bottle) 2 base cabinets and a counter in the kitchen. It's a gift for my wife from a few of us. It looks great and she's filling it now.



Mikey and I don't believe you. You know the rules!!!


----------



## Julie

djrockinsteve said:


> I just finished installing a wine cooler (52 bottle) 2 base cabinets and a counter in the kitchen. It's a gift for my wife from a few of us. It looks great and she's filling it now.
> 
> I had some retrofitting to do with a heat duct and other stuff, plus I knew we could use the counter top for the holiday cooking.
> 
> Tomorrow it's clean up time.



Oh I bet she is one happy girl, where in your kitchen did you install this at?


----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie said:


> Oh I bet she is one happy girl, where in your kitchen did you install this at?



Happy isn't the word.






It's along the stairway wall. This replaces the white microwave cart that had all the wines and glasses on.

She was meticulously wiping off each bottle before setting them in there.

As any remodeler will tell you there are always little things that have to be done when installing an item. I had a heating duct I had to adjust to vent out under the one cabinet and I had to cut a piece of trim for the counter top. So the other night I had everything just setting in place to show her what it would look like. After I explained all that had to be done she asks...so I can fill it now? 

NO! I need to do a few things first. Give me a day so I got all done yesterday (except for the end cap trim) and it's ready for use now. Th light in it really spruces it up. Notice the carpet Dan????

I'm happy she's happy.


----------



## ffemt128

Sounds like everyone has been busy pre holiday. I was painting, Steves installing cabinets and wine fridges, Jtstar is gutting rooms. I can't wait until after Christmas so that I can start tearing out carpet and really start painting then middle of January I install new brazillian cherry hard wood floors.

I might go start a 3 gallon batch of blueberry pomegranite.


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve very nice looking. I'm glad to see you were able to use the rug.


----------



## Flem

Looks really nice Steve (The Tool Man).


----------



## ibglowin

Well done Steve!


----------



## Flem

Filtered my Chilean Carmenere that I started last April from a L'uva Bella juice bucket.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Flem said:


> Filtered my Chilean Carmenere that I started last April from a L'uva Bella juice bucket.



Flem, are the South American juices pretty good? We're still planing a road trip in march.


----------



## Flem

shoebiedoo said:


> Flem, are the South American juices pretty good? We're still planing a road trip in march.



Not sure yet as this is my first one. Occasional tastings tell me it's going to be pretty good though. I'll probably bottle this soon because I'm ordering a couple of kits and I need the "jug". I'm hoping my schedule allows me to make the March rendezvous. We're doing a 10 day stint in Florida.


----------



## ffemt128

I've never gotten the Luva Bella Chillean juice, but I have gotten elsewhere the past 2 years. I'm very happy with it so far. I'll likely be heading to Luva Bella this year for the Chillean as well as the California.


----------



## Runningwolf

I spent the day at Luva Bella's today.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> I spent the day at Luva Bella's today.



Did you go for their customer appreciation day?


----------



## Runningwolf

No, it was a business meeting.


----------



## ibglowin

Is that what they are calling "wine tasting" these days in the business?


----------



## SarahRides

The cabinet looks beautiful Steve! I'm really jealous!


----------



## rob

Very nice Steve!


----------



## jtstar

Great looking job there Steve I went out and brought some insulation today so that is what I will be doing in the morning along with some electricial wiring I also have a couple of walls that will get torn out and rebuilt.


----------



## timber

... enjoying the nice yeasty blackberry aroma wafting from the hot water heater closet today ... 

Kg/lb/oz mechanical scale, electronic gram scale, acid test kit, lab thermometer and big 'ol plastic stir spoon arrived via various carriers today ...

... wrapped up a few presents for the in laws and still have plans on getting the lights up tomorrow, nothing like a little procrastination ...

... thinking about making some raspberry wine as soon as the primary is empty, I think we have about 8-9 lbs of them in the freezer from last summer's pickin'.

Happy winter's solstice to you all!


----------



## ibglowin

*Snow day!!!!!!!!*







Started yesterday around noon, went most of the day, stopped for a few hours around dinner time then started back up around 8:00PM and was still coming down when I went to bed around 10:00. 8-14" depending on the elevation. White Christmas for sure!


----------



## harleydmn

Very nice picture....Work that new snowblower!


----------



## ibglowin

That thing is so much fun to operate. I feel like "Tim the Toolman" (arg, arg, arg.....)







Mine is "not quite" this big!


----------



## Flem

I figured you were getting hammered (with snow, that is).


----------



## djrockinsteve

No Snow here but I'm racking, bottling and jammin' to 80's videos.


----------



## ibglowin

It might be "Hammer Time" tonight!



Flem said:


> I figured you were getting hammered (with snow, that is).


----------



## Larryh86GT

No snow here yet. It's 30 degrees and blue skies. So far I have not had to fire up the snow blower.  I just finished bottling 22 bottles of red raspberry.


----------



## Rocky

Bottled 5 gallons each (26+ bottles each) of _Winery Series Super Tuscan _and _Cellar Craft Rosso Fortissimo._ Performed normal QA function (hic) and predict that they are both going to be very good. The Super Tuscan is really dry with an ABV of 13% and the Rosso Fortissimo is a little "less dry" with an ABV of 12.5%.


----------



## Wade E

I got a little hammered at the Christmas party, oh, wrong kind of hammered! Dont wrry guys and gals, I carpooled today with a buddy who rarely drinks.


----------



## jtstar

finished taking down the ceiling and then the old insulation in that area and one of the slopeing walls then reinsulated that area in the morning I have to head back to the lumber yard and buy more insulation this house has never had that much insulation in the attic before now I am slipping on some Elderberry Blush


----------



## djrockinsteve

jtstar said:


> this house has never had that much insulation in the attic before now



Years ago I dbl. insulated the attic.

Years later when I remodeled and put in a cathedral ceiling I moved the insulation to the other area of the attic. I have rolls of 3' insulation up there. You can barely move.


----------



## ffemt128

I back sweetened our J Reisling this am. Took it to 1.002 based on last night's tasting. Will likely sample the Malvasia again and see if that needs anything.

Finished wrapping presents this morning also. Tonight we will go to church.


----------



## jtstar

I just got back from town had to pick up twelve more rolls of insulation now half of my attic will have eleven and one half inches of insulation still need three and one half more inchs for my area of the states the other half of the upstairs will have to wait until this half of my upstairs is completed so I can move my bedroom


----------



## xanxer82

We're baking cookies. Might open a bottle of one of the wines I've made. Perhaps the spiced apple. 
It's not even cold outside. Doesn't feel like Christmas. If it weren't for the decorations, I'd think it was October.


----------



## grapeman

Hey Dan how's it going. You have been sparse lately, busy with the Mrs or work? We did get some snow yesterday(about an inch) and it was 7 this AM and only got up to about 10 for a high. That's enough winter for me . Now I want spring. LOL We are in for a few months of frigid below 0 weather and we normally get another 75 - 100 inches of snow before spring.


----------



## Wade E

Was warm here all week until today when I go fishing! dang rod tip kept freezing up but other than that it wasnt too cold. Ill take this kind of winter over what we had last year anyday!


----------



## Flem

Just got back from Christmas eve mass. Our grandaughter was (and is) an angel in a little nativity scene skit they put on before the service started. It just doesn't get any better than this.


----------



## xanxer82

I've been busy with work and house hunting. Married life is good but busy trying to get a home in order is time consuming.
I'll be making some more wines and beers after we find a place. For now I've been working down my stock.
How has everyone been?


----------



## Wade E

Gonna get my butt down stairs and do some labeling, capsuling and shelving the 2 batches I bottled 2 weeks ago. Then Im going to rack the Barolo I started 2 weeks ago as a i always ferment to dry in bucket and always gove it 2 weeks. I then may start 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 new wines!! I have to look and see how many spare 6 carboys I have. I also have some batches still to bottle so may sub out starting 1 for bottling. I guess Ill just have to see what happens down there!! LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Get crackin man! What you waiting for!


----------



## ffemt128

Started the day teraing the carpeting off my steps in preparation for the hardwood floors. Much to my dismay most of the steps were sagging 1/2 inch. The wedges from when the stairs were built all managed to find their way loose. The bottom set of stairs I was able to re-wedge and re-secure from the basement. The top set I had to take every step out and basically reconstruct it due to no access unless I wanted to tear out ceilings in the basement stairwell and hall closet. I'm happy to say, after 8 hours, the carpet is off, stairs are back together and squeek free. Damn do ny knees hurt...


----------



## Wade E

Been there many times Doug, not fun huh!!! In my job I only build new ones but most of my side jobs are stuff like that or cabinet upgrades.


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> Been there many times Doug, not fun huh!!! In my job I only build new ones but most of my side jobs are stuff like that or cabinet upgrades.



I knew I had to deal with the lower set and that was relatively easy. The upper set kicked my but big time. It's done and overwith now. Once the floors come in I'll be laying Brazilian Cherry over the pine treads with a bullnose in the front and as end caps on the exposed side.


----------



## Wade E

Stairs are one of the biggest PITA's to fix!


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> I knew I had to deal with the lower set and that was relatively easy. The upper set kicked my but big time. It's done and overwith now. Once the floors come in I'll be laying Brazilian Cherry over the pine treads with a bullnose in the front and as end caps on the exposed side.



Lol, this is crazy. Mike and I bought our son and daughter in law Brazilian Cherry laminate for in their kitchen as a Christmas present


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> Stairs are one of the biggest PITA's to fix!



Thang goodness there is only one set. Of all days too. My wife's turn for the stomach virus. I had a 4 y/o sg wanted to help. She can't wait til its time for the painting of the walls.

Julie, we love the brazillian cherry hardwood. Hope its what we anticipate. Were doing the first floor, stairs and second floor hallway for now. 3 weeks til that project starts.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie that is really pretty!


----------



## Julie

It is real pretty and they just loved it. I might have to get that for our bedroom.


----------



## Runningwolf

Be careful though if you get direct sunlight on it during the day. My brother had an area rug over there's and when he removed it you could see how the sun faded the rest of the floor. He got it at Lumber Liquidators.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Be careful though if you get direct sunlight on it during the day. My brother had an area rug over there's and when he removed it you could see how the sun faded the rest of the floor. He got it at Lumber Liquidators.



Dan, with the laminate you don't have to worry. If you are going hardwood as we are, they say it darkens 300% in the first year. We will be moving furniture a lot the first year and definately no throw rugs.

Julie,

If you go with hardwood. I'm buying a mailer and I have a pancake compressor if you need to borrow. Lumber liquidators has the best price in hardwood.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Julie,
> 
> If you go with hardwood. I'm buying a mailer and I have a pancake compressor



Doug rather than messing with a mailer I would get a nailer.  Just a suggestion, Buy it at Harbor Freight BUT do not use their nails. Get good nails at Home Depot or Lowes or you'll find the gun doesn't work for crap. That sounds funny but I know two different people that went through this.


----------



## jtstar

I got about one half of the bedroom that I gutted this last week insulated now I have to go get more insulation and I have to redo the electrical for that room also before the drywall


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug rather than messing with a mailer I would get a nailer.  Just a suggestion, Buy it at Harbor Freight BUT do not use their nails. Get good nails at Home Depot or Lowes or you'll find the gun doesn't work for crap. That sounds funny but I know two different people that went through this.



Yep, getting nailer at harbor freight. NIle coming from lumber liquidators. They will be bostich. Got a 50 gift certificate for harbor freight for Xmas, worked out well. If you ever need it, let me know.


----------



## Julie

We r going with laminate. We were going to with hardwood but with dogs we decided to go with laminate instead


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug rather than messing with a mailer I would get a nailer.  Just a suggestion, Buy it at Harbor Freight BUT do not use their nails. Get good nails at Home Depot or Lowes or you'll find the gun doesn't work for crap. That sounds funny but I know two different people that went through this.



Yep, getting mailer at harbor freight. NIle coming from lumber liquidators. They will be bostich. Got a 50 gift certificate for harbor freight for Xmas, worked out well. If you ever need it, let me know.


----------



## Runningwolf

Started a Cranberry and Raspberry from Walkers. Acid in both were close to 15%. I saved a gallon of each and added a tad of meta to them storing at 30*, for future f-packs. I added a gallon of sugar water (21 brix) to each batch to bring down the acid a bit. 

Placed an order at Cynmar.com for a nice set of polmethylpene graduated cylinders.


----------



## Wade E

Good idea with dilutingthem down Dan, Cranberry is notoriously high but thats pretty extreme for a Raspberry!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Funny you said that Wade. I just tasted some today another winemaker made. It came out over 20% acid. It was back sweetened to about 8% or 1.03sg. The sweetness did counter most of the acid but you could still feel a tingle on your tongue. 

I will leave the acid on mine where it ended around 11% and sweeten to about 1.01-1.015. I will be blending these with numerous wines I have going right now including riesling. Some wines will get just a bit of the fruits and and some of the two berries will get a bit of a milder grape blended with them.


----------



## Wade E

Sounds good Dan. Raspberry Riesling has nice ring to it.


----------



## ffemt128

Researching trucks. GM has some killer rebates right now. May go look at them tomorrow afternoon. Hopefully I can score a good deal......


----------



## Rocky

I put on an 18 gallon batch of RJ Spagnols Old Vine Zinfandel from the Winery Series in my 20 gallon fermenter. I divided the three grape packs into two bags with pectic enzyme. I pitched all three packets of EC1118 that came with the kits and used all of the bentonite. Do any of your old pros see anything wrong with what I did? I was a little concerned about using all three packets of yeast. The initial SG is about 1.090 before I dropped the skins bags in so I imagine it will be about 1.095 tomorrow, which is what I would like.


----------



## Wade E

Rocky, sounds like you added too much water as Ive done a lot of thise kits and always end up around 1.100 or a tad more. I see no other problems with using everything that came with these kits at all.


----------



## Rocky

Maybe I did. I will check the SG in the morning. If it is not up to 1.095 (ABV 12.5%) do you think I should raise it with simple syrup?


----------



## Wade E

Maybe a little. Just checked my notes and everyone of them had starting sg's in the 1.112 area right in very beginning before grape pack even had time to release their sugars.


----------



## ffemt128

Just got back from dinner and the Chevy Dealer with my new Silverado.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

I too just got done with dinner, I'm beat. spent most of the day tearing out walls at the store. It was an old Dr's office with a waiting room and a series of exam rooms. Things needed to be opened up. 
Anybody got a line on some gondola shelving fixtures?
Should have the checkout part of the web site on line early next week.


----------



## rendezvous

FFemt128 Like Mike says Pictures or it never happened!


----------



## ibglowin

Well we dropped off our oldest daughter and future son in law at the airport yesterday. This morning was wrecking crew and demo time in the hall bathroom! 

We were able to strip it out fully in a couple of hours. We watch a lot of DIY and HGTV plus its not our "first rodeo" as they say.....

We preordered a drop in vanity from Costco before Xmas. Its here and ready. Will start floor tile work tomorrow AM. We painted and got rid of the Tuscan yellow that was this evening. 

Going with a new off white wall finish. Saved a bundle with the drop in vanity. $1200 delivered with granite counter top and dual sinks. Did I say I love COSTCO!!!!! 

Just plumb in your faucets, hook up to drain line and done! Custom drop in from one of the big box stores was well over $3000 for the same thing. 

New tub tile also going in as well as tub fixtures to boot!


----------



## Wade E

Mike Mike Mike Mike, if my wife somehow sees this Ill shoot you!!!! My lower bathroom is in dire need of an upgrade like this but Ive been putting it off for sometime. Mainly because no one takes care of anything in this house except me which ticks me off so I refuse to do much more work on the house.


----------



## ibglowin

I sooooooo have been putting this off but SWMBO is being a ball buster for sure as well as pitching in big time. I am still the muscle but at least I talked her into leaving the tub. Its in great shape and they don't make them like this anymore as they say. 

This house was built in 1973 and this will be the first major demo for this hall bathroom. We did the master bathroom about 4 years ago, then tiled the whole house 2 years ago. Only thing left is this bathroom and the kitchen! 

She wants walls opened up and ceiling raised. Way out of my comfort zone when it comes to load bearing walls etc so will need a contractor for at least those parts. I am good to go on all the rest. Just not moving as fast as I used to as they say......


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL Mike my house was built in 2000 and the swmbo talked me into gutting the half bath and replacing everything this past Spring. In the end it was worth it.


----------



## Wade E

Mike, Firts thing I did when we mived here was I removed a load bearing wall and put in a tripled up 2 x 12 with 2 pcs of 1/2" plywood glued to eack on the inside and then wrapped them all with oak. Then I did the same right below that in the basement except used dbled up lam beams through bolted. This house was built in early 40's so I know what you mean by the bath tub. Its not bad, its just everything else and almost wall to ceiling tile so its major work!!!!!!! Id rather do the kithen any day. Kitchens are much more my speed. 
Here are 2 picsof what that support beam came out looking like and then a kitchen I totally remod'd for my buddies sister.man was my wife jealous! Start to finish with the kitchen.


----------



## ibglowin

I'll take any of those kitchen pics before or after! 

We updated all the appliances when we moved into this place in 1999. Its all original cabinetry and it has a drop down ceiling. Its a very centralized kitchen that is open on 2 walls but it has cabinets that block the view int the living room and dining area. Hopefully we can raise the false ceiling back up to the normal 8 foot from 7 foot. Add all new cabinets, granite counter tops, all new appliances again.......

No rest for the wicked as they say!


----------



## ffemt128

Looks like everyone is starting the new year with projects. 

I'll have to post pics of my project when its done.

Have a safe and happy new year WMT.


----------



## ibglowin

Made good progress today in spite of the POS new tile saw I bought that is going right back to Home Despot....... 

Would not even cut the tile just kept grinding to a halt with a brand new blade. Pulled out my old one with the broken fence and cranked through it all like butter. Hopefully will find a better one but know it will cost 2X as much.

Here is a pic tonight at quitting time. Got a coat of paint up. will do the 2nd coat tomorrow. Still have about 5-6 floor tile then on to cutting the baseboard tile and grouting. 

Going down the street for dinner with some friends who are wine and foodie friends (like us). Good thing they are only a few houses down the road as I have feeling I need some serious pain relief in the form of Resveratrol tonight!


----------



## ffemt128

rendezvous said:


> FFemt128 Like Mike says Pictures or it never happened!



Pic take last night when out to dinner.


----------



## ibglowin

Nice! V8 or V6? 

What kind of milage are you anticipating?


----------



## rendezvous

SWEET!!!! I have a 2005 and would Love to upgrade.
Thanks for the pic []

Greg


----------



## Wade E

Peeling a lot of tails off a lot of shrimp!!!! Also have a bottle of homemade Straberry Champagne!


----------



## Flem

Nice ride, Doug!!


----------



## tonyt

Babysitting so daughter and son-in-law can go out.


----------



## arcticsid

I'm a little worried Doug, if I was going to take her out to dinner, I don't think I would have taken her to the bookstore for muffins and coffee!!

She may read you the "riot act"!

Just saying!........

LOL


----------



## shoebiedoo

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE. 
Well I finally gave up on that batch of brunello that's been stuck! Went out yesterday to get some Everclear 190 proof. I felt like mobster going to the liquor store. They make you sign a piece of paper stating what you're using for. Then they went "to the back" just as if I told the guy "Rocky said if I mentioned his name you'd sell me da good stuff...in da back"  the gal who rang it up was marveling over the fact, She had never seen everclear before. Thanks Rocky!!!!! 
After a successful mission, I'm making port today.


----------



## arcticsid

Its 5 am here. Got-35F on the nose. (No, not with wind chill)

What am I doing today?

Waiting for the Packers to kick some aspirin!!! Al roads go thru Lambeau.


----------



## shoebiedoo

While living in Alaska, It took me a while to get used to watching footbal with pancakes and coffee instead of pizza and beer


----------



## Wade E

Doing what I always do on New Years Day which is watch the Twilight Zone marathon. I will most likely start the MM Impressions Castel da Papa.


----------



## arcticsid

Shoe, breakfast has no rules!

Drinking a quick one just to warm up!!

Had pizza the other day at 10 am, and pancakes(buckwheat with cranberries) at 5 pm.
Must be the daylight hours! 


LOL!


----------



## arcticsid

Happy New Year to you Wade!

I hope it brings much progress and success to you and you family.


----------



## Wade E

Thanks buddy! And to you also.


----------



## Flem

Having our family and friends in for our traditional sauerkraut, mashed potatoes and pork dinner.


----------



## jtstar

arcticsid said:


> I'm a little worried Doug, if I was going to take her out to dinner, I don't think I would have taken her to the bookstore for muffins and coffee!!
> 
> She may read you the "riot act"!
> 
> Just saying!........
> 
> LOL



That might be all he can afford after the truck now the next question is, is it he's or her truck


----------



## arcticsid

Uh oh, the speculation is begining to brew! (pardon the pun).

Dan?

This is like clue.

Whos truck?

What city?

Whos the neighbor?

What kind of muffin?

What did they really think they were going to read?

What was really behind the seat?

Somethings not right here, and we need answers fast!

Dan?

LMFAO!

We need more questions answered .

I alrerady have the candlestick, so that is ruled out


----------



## Runningwolf

Troy what the heck are you talking about. I think you need to give the catnip back to your cats.


----------



## Tom

He must be high on MOOSE CHIPS !


----------



## Redtrk

Bottling 12 gallons of Skeeter Pee. Then off for a New Years Day ride on the Goldwing!


----------



## Wade E

Im playing a truck racing game I bought my son for Christmas for his Wii but just stepped outside for a second and holy crap is it nice out. I think Im gonna have to sneak out and do some fishing!!!!!!! Bought my 2012 all waters license online last night so Im ready to go!


----------



## grapeman

Wow Wade, that sounds great to be nice outside. They had been saying it would be in the 40's here the last few days and I am still waiting for that. We have had dense fog for 3 days now and a frizzle (freezing drizzle). Yesterday the high was about 24 and today it is 28. Then tomorrow it is going to snow and Tuesday get cold. Maybe it will warm up then! LOL

So I take it the family must be home now if you are playing his game. Also you said the two of you drank the bubbly stuff- I hope it was your wife and not some stranger.......................... LMAO


----------



## Larryh86GT

We are taking dinner and a cake to my son's house for his 35th birthday today. Then in the evening Itsuko and I will be babysitting our 2 yr old grandaughter while they go to a show at the casino in Niagara Falls.


----------



## ibglowin

We had 4 good snow storms in December, now it looks like we are headed right back to high and dry for the for seeable future (La Nina pattern). 

I was outside yesterday cutting tile much of the day and I actually got a slight sunburn on my face. It was about 45 but with our high altitude sun it felt more like 55. I was in short sleeves and very comfortable.


----------



## arcticsid

11 am here, -38F !!!

Unbelievable but the lil chickadees and the wodpecker family are in the bird feeder picking at the suet! I thnk the 'peckers have a chance but have a terrible feeling the lil chickadees may end up with rounded beaks!!! LOL.


----------



## Runningwolf

It's about 40*and raining here.Storm warnings are out though for this evening through Tue afternoon with possible snow accumilations over 12". Thats more then we've had all season so far.


----------



## SarahRides

It's in the 50's here today, I haven't stepped outside yet though!

All signs of Christmas have been taken down, back to the normal boring decor.  

Going to probably start my Christmas Ale (to be ready for next Christmas after aging). It'll be my first time fermenting in a 6.5 gallon carboy instead of a primary then smaller carboy. My hubby will probably be doing his Maple Porter this weekend too. He's planning on kegging that one with the Corny Keg System I bought him for Christmas!


----------



## arcticsid

Geez Sarah, thats like a 90 degree difference!

I hope noone postst temp from Miami. its depressing enough at -40! LOL

I guess it would even be worse if you were out side with no socks or underwear!

YIKES!


----------



## Wade E

It was warm when I stepped out earlier but was mighty chilly fshing. Caught a 18" nada!!!! Yes Rich the wife and kids are home and th house is already a disaster!!


----------



## jtstar

it is up to 37 here in the midwest with wind speeds around 40-50 mph so I think I will go out to the kitchen and start my Elderberry wine. We had company over for homemade chicken and noodles with home made bread I think it was a good day for it


----------



## ffemt128

ibglowin said:


> Nice! V8 or V6?
> 
> What kind of milage are you anticipating?



It's the 5.3 ltr V8. The sticker says 15 city / 21 Hwy. Time will tell. I only have a 6 mile drive to work. We traded our 1998 K2500 that got about 8 mpg and our 2004 jeep grand cherokee. Numbers worked where I wanted them to be. 


Spent the day yesterday installing the trim in the bedroom my son is remodeling. After that I came home and tore out the hall carpeting. 

For dinner we had the traditional Pork, Sour Kraut, and mashed potatoes with a bottle of Kavic Winery Blaufrankish.

Hope everyone has a safe new year.


----------



## Redtrk

85 new bottles under cork today and 8 carboys racked. Time for a cold beer!


----------



## wvbrewer

Working two nights and thena couple of days off. Time to bottle that beer and start that Chianti kit I got for Christmas...Happy fun Time


----------



## rhoffart

Redtrk said:


> 85 new bottles under cork today and 8 carboys racked. Time for a cold beer!



That was a busy day


----------



## timber

Redtrk said:


> 85 new bottles under cork today and 8 carboys racked. Time for a cold beer!



Yes, that's some serious wine making ... I find it ironic that you will have a beer  (Wine, wine everywhere but not a drop to drink)?
Good job!

I tasted my first blackberry wine today, first impression was a faint yeast and SO2 smell right out of the jug but I let a glass sit for a few minutes then tried it and the blackberry flavor came through nicely.
Half a small glass rolled across my tongue and warmed my belly so I'm pleased with my first attempt at making wine. (No sweetening so far).
I'll let a gallon settle and age while I make something else.


----------



## Wade E

Setting up my new laptop as the lid hinge broke on my old 1 yesterday and I wanted to get a new 1 and transfer everything over while the screen still works!! I think I got 7 years out of that one or close to it which aint bad and its still working good. Doing all the transfers now, about 83 gigs of music which takes some time to transfer. I must say I wasnt happy about the change from XP to 7 but I will admit this system connected right to the internet and my wifi printer in seconds and that does not happen with XP!!!!!! Just takes a little getting uswed to find where everything is but its pretty easy.


----------



## Runningwolf

What brand did you get? I got my wife an Asus for Christmas. Speak quietly so Ibglowing doesn't hear you and start talking about Apple Sauce.


----------



## Wade E

HP, its a Pavilion G6. Nothing super great but its way better then what I had and its about as much as I could spend which was $480.


----------



## Runningwolf

I paid just a bit more then that and the price dropped $50.00 after Christmas. I went back to Best Buy and they gave me the $50.00.


----------



## ibglowin

Hehehehehehehehehe.........


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Hehehehehehehehehe.........



Dang you Mike, I knew we were talking to loud.


----------



## Wade E

Mike, Id love to try it but it isn't even close to my affordability especially right now! I really couldnt afford this one but I didnt want the screen to go as then Id have to have someone else extract all the stuff and that would just cost me more money.


----------



## Redtrk

timber said:


> Yes, that's some serious wine making ... I find it ironic that you will have a beer  (Wine, wine everywhere but not a drop to drink)?
> Good job!



Oh I had lots of tastings and all were good however beer time is beer time.


----------



## ibglowin

Too bad were not closer, we could barter for computer IT support in exchange for home remodeling help! 



Wade E said:


> Mike, Id love to try it but it isn't even close to my affordability especially right now! I really couldnt afford this one but I didnt want the screen to go as then Id have to have someone else extract all the stuff and that would just cost me more money.


----------



## jtstar

Started my day by fixing breakfest for the wife then went upstairs and built three new walls to enclose the second bedroom with one more wall to build then I went down to the kitchen and got my elderberry wine into it's finally stages and got the elderberry blush started now sitting down and enjoying a glass of wine


----------



## ibglowin

Back at work after being off for ~12 days........

Morning came way too early!


----------



## Julie

ibglowin said:


> Back at work after being off for ~12 days........
> 
> Morning came way too early!



I hear ya! And it is freakin cold out there! I think Christmas break should be longer. :>


----------



## arcticsid

How cold is it Julie?

It is 630am here and I have -40F on the nose!!

I am not telling you this because I want sympathy, I just want you to not feel so cold!

LOL


(praying to the furnace Gods hard, now I really miss a wood stove)


----------



## Tom

Troy you know the drill.

NO picture..it didnt happen.


----------



## Julie

arcticsid said:


> How cold is it Julie?
> 
> It is 630am here and I have -40F on the nose!!
> 
> I am not telling you this because I want sympathy, I just want you to not feel so cold!
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> (praying to the furnace Gods hard, now I really miss a wood stove)



Oh stop it Troy, I'm shivering just looking at that -40F. It is currently 18F and that is cold, I don't care what you say. This won't be so bad but we were in SC where it was sunny and 67  and came home to this!

Don't be going outside, you will freeze in one spot and then that moose will do things to you


----------



## arcticsid

I was holdin it in. Forget peeing in the wind, I am afraid to pee off the porch!! LMAO!


----------



## grapeman

For Mike's benefit, Apple has come out with great products such as the iPad, iMac,iPod and so on. The software is usually impeccable, but the latest operating system has a single bug in in, so Apple introduced a new concept to their world, the


----------



## grapeman

Sorry Mike, eye couldn't resist...........................


----------



## jtstar

I can relate to what you are saying Julie it is cold here also but they are saying by Thrusday it is suppose to be close to sixty not good for my grapes vines


----------



## arcticsid

hope it thaws out fast. Good thing this isnt MY cat

is cryogenics a real science? This wil be one peesed off cat if they get him thawed in time!

Luckily the guy with the torch is wearing "I-Goggles".

Sorry, I couldn't resist either!


----------



## timber

Hey, don't forget this guy ... he's not only ready for that -49*F weather but he's got some wine for ya too!






Sorry, just couldn't resist tying this thread together.


----------



## ibglowin

Argggg! 



grapeman said:


> Sorry Mike, eye couldn't resist...........................


----------



## ffemt128

Went and had the remote starter, toneau cover and bedliner installed int he truck this am. Picked up 18 boxes of hardwood floor came home and unloaded those. Racked off the Elderberry Wine that is almost 5 months old and considering sanitizing bottles so that I can bottle the malvasia later this weekend. Need to free up some carboys to start making pee. strawberry and peach.


----------



## rhoffart

The vines are soaking. The sun is up. It's going to be 72 degrees today. I feel another video coming.


----------



## ibglowin

Gotta love "Winter" in South Tejas!


----------



## Runningwolf

Racked the Apple, chocolate Orange and Coffee Port, also Raspberry and Cranberry wine. Blended Crabapple Cardonnay and Peach/Apricot Chardonnay and racked the RJS Cranapple Chardonnay. The Chardonnay was from California and the blends are awesome. They are now cold stabilizing. I still have 6 gallons of Lake Erie Chardonnay to play with.


----------



## Wade E

Went fresh water fishing ansd should have wore my waiters as I fell in up to my pocket level right through 1" of ice in a spot where the water comes back around an island!!!! Man was it freakin cold. Luckily it was right below here I have my phone clipped on my pocket and also my car remote! Also, luckily it was very warm out today so it didnt ruin my fishing day as I still made it another 2.5 hours before the sun went down iot it got too chilly fopr me with soaked pants and socks!


----------



## Flem

Spending the weekend in central Ohio celebrating my mother-in-laws 91st birthday!!


----------



## millwright01

Stopped at LHBS to say Hi and shoot the breeze for a bit today. I don't know how it happened, but I have another WE Sel. Int. Chilean Merlot to get into the primary as soon as I have room. Also 100 noma corks and a new bung in the bag. Glad I didn't go in to buy anything or who knows how much I might have!!


----------



## timber

Wade E said:


> Went fresh water fishing ansd should have wore my waiters as I fell in up to my pocket level right through 1" of ice in a spot where the water comes back around an island!!!! Man was it freakin cold. Luckily it was right below here I have my phone clipped on my pocket and also my car remote! Also, luckily it was very warm out today so it didnt ruin my fishing day as I still made it another 2.5 hours before the sun went down iot it got too chilly fopr me with soaked pants and socks!



Dang Wade, glad you are OK!
I was steelhead fishing on one of our nearby glacier fed rivers a number of years ago in February and waders (thigh high) were almost my undoing. As I got a bite, I yanked the rod tip into the air I got slightly off balance and ended up dancing into the river's flow. The waders filled up in a split second and the current was pulling me toward a deep hole in the river. I managed to recover the spill and never even got my new casting reel wet ... the steelhead got away ...  ... but fortunately I had blankets and some brandy in the pickup.


----------



## WildBill

timber said:


> Dang Wade, glad you are OK!
> I was steelhead fishing on one of our nearby glacier fed rivers a number of years ago in February and waders (thigh high) were almost my undoing. As I got a bite, I yanked the rod tip into the air I got slightly off balance and ended up dancing into the river's flow. The waders filled up in a split second and the current was pulling me toward a deep hole in the river. I managed to recover the spill and never even got my new casting reel wet ... the steelhead got away ...  ... but fortunately I had blankets and some brandy in the pickup.





Cowlitz or Hoh river? Only ones I have fished with a winter run Steelhead.


----------



## timber

Hi WildBill,

Actually this was at the confluence of the Zig Zag and Sandy rivers when I lived in OR. The Sandy R. and Wilson R. were my favorite haunts for steelhead. I live blocks from the Wind river now but it's got a pretty short season.

I should give the Cowlitz a try one of these days. I prefer bank fishing these rivers and would love to catch a steelie on a fly pole one day. Love the fight & flight!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Just picked 7 lbs or so of carrots out of the garden. At 35 degrees it is pretty chilly hosing them off in the backyard but they are so much tastier than the storebought carrots are. One more picking and they will be done.


----------



## Wade E

Gosh I envy you guys being able to fish for steelhead without driving 6-8 hours each way. My family would never see me this time of year if I lived close. I too saved my weapon and ammobox (fishing pole and tacklebox + baitbucket with shiners and aerator) from getting wet!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade, It was amazing how many folks from Pittsburgh that came to get juice last fall brought thier poles with them. There is a bunch of places around here to go Steelhead fishing along the creeks coming off of Lake Erie.


----------



## Wade E

How long of a drive would that be for me Dan? Next year I want to do this so bad!!! Ill just stay at your house and sleep in your wine cellar!


----------



## Runningwolf

8.5 hours non stop


----------



## Wade E

Mama Mia!!!! I would have to make a weekend out of it!!


----------



## jtstar

You better make that a week if your going to sleep in his wine cellar


----------



## shoebiedoo

Wade E said:


> Mama Mia!!!! I would have to make a weekend out of it!!



If enough people wanted to do it, a Walleye weekend on Erie would be a blast. charter a boat, fish, eat and Matbe have some wine too 

I'm IN. Dan, Late summer is the best time over there isn't it?


----------



## Runningwolf

I don't fish but I believe it is. Besides the fishing you would be able to get an unlimited supply of most any juice you wanted except for muscadine between all the wineries and Walkers.


----------



## ibglowin

SWMBO and I went up to Alaska a few years ago for a family reunion. Her stepfather owns a fishing lodge in Ketchikan. While we had a blast, we found out were not very good at fishing. I think we are more interested in the product than the catching of the product!


----------



## UBB

We fished Erie a couple of years ago at Put In Bay. Had a good time and caught some nice fish.

My brother and I


----------



## shoebiedoo

See, now that's what I'M talking about


----------



## Flem

My son-in-law went steelhead fishing last weekend near Lake Erie with 2 other guys. They got skunked!!


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Mama Mia!!!! I would have to make a weekend out of it!!



Well, if you think one minute that you are going to go fishing and staying at Dan's and not having me come up to see you, you better think again Mister. You will never get out of that corner!


----------



## timber

Flem said:


> They got skunked!!



Story of my fishing life, ... but, of course, the few that I have caught were memories of a lifetime ... I find just getting out there is worth a heck of a lot.
I can't hop from fishing hole to fishing hole along the river like I used to but love it none the less.
I find bank fishing steelies around here, particularly in lower water conditions more like hunting than most fishing, they spook so easy and being stealthy is a great part of the game.

Of course, it helps that I move much slower these days though ...


----------



## Wade E

Its kind of getting to the very end of Steelie time right now isnt it? Wouldnt be surprided that they gt shunked but like Timber said just getting out there is great. The last few times I went fishing I got skunked but wasnt expecting too much as I really never even fished this time of year, heck its usually -10* out this time of the year instead of the 58* it reached here yesterday!!!!!! This is my kind of winter this year!! IOf this is Global warming then Im going to start using a lot of hairspray!!!! LOL


----------



## timber

Yup, weird winter, for sure ... 43*F today but it was clear and sunny and looked like summer. Was outside for a while in a tee-shirt and didn't even get cold.
Hey Wade, maybe the northern US is the new Calif/ Florida type climate zone ...
... whoda thunk?


----------



## Wade E

Ease off their pardner, I dont want it geting that warm over here unless the beaches are going to get as nice also bringing in all the skimpy kini girls!!! LOL


----------



## jeepingchick

Ugh Kayaking in the sun on Saturday and Snow on my deck today... what whacky weather we are having!!


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> Ugh Kayaking in the sun on Saturday and Snow on my deck today... what whacky weather we are having!!



 what did I tell you about posting about things like that when we have snow! I guess that was pay backs. Nikki it's good to see you back again. You're spending way too much time on FB and not enough here. That coner is getting very lonely and beside's Troy has been looking for you.

Are you fermenting anything right now? Are you still making soap? I like the new picture!


----------



## WildBill

Wade E said:


> Its kind of getting to the very end of Steelie time right now isnt it? Wouldnt be surprided that they gt shunked but like Timber said just getting out there is great. The last few times I went fishing I got skunked but wasnt expecting too much as I really never even fished this time of year, heck its usually -10* out this time of the year instead of the 58* it reached here yesterday!!!!!! This is my kind of winter this year!! IOf this is Global warming then Im going to start using a lot of hairspray!!!! LOL



Wade, we have a couple rivers here with summer run Steelhead and a separate winter run. Other rivers have either a fall run or a spring run. Then we have salmon that make runs at spaced intervals from spring to late fall. There is always some kind of ocean run fish to catch on the west coast rivers. I have slowed way down on the fishing with the addition of kids. 

Timber, if you are coming up to the Cowlitz, let me know and I will try to get down there to meet up with you. Lots of competition though, affectionately called combat fishing.


----------



## Redtrk

We are packing! We're leaving Thursday after work for Florida to spend the weekend with my dad, (and maybe some ocean fishing) then we board a cruise ship for the Bahama's on Monday.  The wine will wait!


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds like fun, drink a Kalik for me!


----------



## Flem

Played a round of golf today. Not too often I get to play on January 10th. I'm loving this winter (knock on wood).


----------



## Wade E

Not playing golf but man do I hear you there!!! Im hoping this becomes a new trend with Mother Nature here!


----------



## Redtrk

ibglowin said:


> Sounds like fun, drink a Kalik for me!



That's not a problem!


----------



## ffemt128

Well not a good night. Had to put my puppy down. She was a young 13.5. Celebratated her birth with a bottle of Chardonnay and then some.


Damn dogs are a part of the family, gottaaa love em.


----------



## Julie

Sorry Doug, I know what you mean about them being part of your family, because they are.


----------



## SarahRides

So sorry to hear that Doug, I know it's heart breaking!


----------



## Flem

That's a tough one, Doug. Always hard to lose a family member. Sorry!!


----------



## ibglowin

Sorry about the loss. Doug. They are indeed a part of the family for sure. A dogs love is unconditional.


----------



## ffemt128

Thanks everyone. We're down to one dog for now, my daughter's husky that we got her for Christmas 2010. Going to be strange going home after work and not having Raisor there.


----------



## jtstar

Sorry to hear about your lost I know how you feel


----------



## Redtrk

jtstar said:


> Sorry to hear about your lost I know how you feel



Same here Doug. They become so close to us.


----------



## Sirs

yeah same here to Doug always hate to hear of any animal being lost for any reason they seem to grab your heart and hold on


----------



## Flem

Racked and stabilized my RJS Orchard Breezin' Blackberry Merlot.


----------



## Wade E

So sorry to hear about that Doug. I have one thats 9 but he's a big dog and the parger the dog the shoprter the life sopan typically and I freakin dread the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky

You have our sympathies, Doug. We have two (going on 10 and going on 3) and I know that time is coming for Gina (as Wade says, a large dog). We just try to make their lives a pleasant as possible while we have them. It is so tough when they go.


----------



## rob

Sorry Doug.....

Today I sat in on a 1 hour webinar about controlling acid in cold climate grapes


----------



## timber

Sorry to hear about your dog, Doug.
We had two pass away last year, I miss them.
Fortunately we have two pups from them and this helps.
Yup, they are certainly family members.

Got my 6 gal glass carboy today ... in perfect shape, can't wait to put it to use.


----------



## Loren

Bottled my Raspberry, this was made from Vintners Harvest concentrate and has a great flavor. Check out my new labels. Loren


----------



## Julie

Nice looking and I like that label


----------



## Runningwolf

Looks great, nice label!


----------



## xanxer82

Been very busy at work. Will be attending more trainings and conferences at the State level. 
I have some new kits to start but waiting until we move. Hopefully in the next couple of months. June is the deadline I set for how long I can stay in the in-law apartment before I go nuts. House hunting tomorrow with the realtor so wish me luck!
So, until I can make wine again, I've been making beer since it moves fast. I've got ten gallons of Red Ale in primary. Wines are aging in glass and ready to bottle at this point. I've been able to wind down a lot of my stock to make the planned move easier.
I hope everyone is doing well. I'll get on more often soon


----------



## ibglowin

Good to hear from you Dan.

Hang in there!


----------



## roblloyd

Got a call from a client at 8:15am today. He was having an issue with internet access so he hit the power button on his server. Well apparently one of the hard drives was going bad and caused some other problems with the bad shut down. So 2 of the 3 hard drives are now bad. So much for redundancy! He killed the battery backup on the raid controller before the data was written to the drive. Corrupt drives don't boot well.

If any of you shut off your computers by holding the power button in please stop doing that! It's bad. 

So I'm still here 15hrs later now rebuilding his server and restoring data. 

Since I'm not home with a glass of wine, I decided to whine here. Luckily for me I'm paid by the hour  but I'm tired and have many more hours to go this weekend before they open on Monday.

Oh well.... At least I was able to video chat with my kids before they went to bed. Awesome sushi place a mile away too. 
Sorry for rambling, brain is fading.


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> Been very busy at work. Will be attending more trainings and conferences at the State level.
> I have some new kits to start but waiting until we move. Hopefully in the next couple of months. June is the deadline I set for how long I can stay in the in-law apartment before I go nuts. House hunting tomorrow with the realtor so wish me luck!
> So, until I can make wine again, I've been making beer since it moves fast. I've got ten gallons of Red Ale in primary. Wines are aging in glass and ready to bottle at this point. I've been able to wind down a lot of my stock to make the planned move easier.
> I hope everyone is doing well. I'll get on more often soon



Did you guys find a place?


----------



## Julie

Sorry, just realized your post was last evening, so I am sure you haven't found a house yet. 

Good luck, there are usually more houses on the market in the spring so I am sure you will find one before your deadline.


----------



## xanxer82

I don't want to jinx myself but we found a house we really like and are putting an offer on it sometime tomorrow morning. Realtor is writing the contract as I type this. 
I'll have an acre of land with a house that was completely renovated in 2005. It's really nice!
I'll have my grapes growing, vegetable gardens and even be able to keep some chickens.  Hopefully this goes through!


----------



## Tom

Watching FOOTBALL

Drinking Iced Tea


----------



## grapeman

Tom, you could maybe pretend you are golfing and drink an Arnold Palmer........well maybe you better not. dang.


----------



## Tom

Not a golfer so what is it? Rolling Rock?


----------



## ffemt128

Spent yesterday and today installing hardwood floors in my dining room and living room. Put down about 340 sq foot of Brazillian Cherry so far. Still have about 30" in the living room and 36" in the dining room then onto the hall way and the stairs. I have a total of about 670 sr ft to put down. Here's the living room at the end of day 2. Looking forward to finishing up both of these rooms tomorrow then I'll square off my bottom rounded step so when I'm ready I can go on to that. Monday with any luck at all, I' be starting on the stairs. 

For now, it's wine-thirty.


----------



## Tom

How's UR back and knees


----------



## grapeman

Iced Tea and lemonaide. I thought maybe you could sneak some skeeter pee into it, but ya better not.


----------



## Flem

Doug, I was in your "hood" yesterday. Picked up some supplies at South Hills Brewing.


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> How's UR back and knees



Feel like I've been hit by a few trucks. Started at 8;30 this am, by 5:15 i had enough. Good thing I'm on vacation all next week. I don't know if I'm making decent progress or not since Its been a long time since I installed floors, but I can tell you that this is not something I would want to do every day. I am saving about 4k in installation charges and I bought about 800-1000 in tools. Some were needed some were just to replace aging tools that my son has. It will be well worth it when it's done.


----------



## ffemt128

I moved my parrot into the living room from the dining room while I was doing the floor in there. I think she is digging the living room. She seems alot more talkative and she is sitting on my shoulder while I'm enjoying wine-thirty. seriously need to trim her nails....


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW is it cold out. Yesterday we got about 18" of snow at my house and the temp this morning when I got up was -8*. Last week I was working outdoors without a coat on Mon, tue and Wed. Looks like today I'll be washing more bottles.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Heading up to Cleveland for the Ohio State Michigan Outdoor hockey game at Progressive Field.  and I'M NOT DRIVING!!


----------



## Tom

Going to my wine club monthly meeting..

We will see how this goes 3 topics


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug the floor looks beautiful. Did you pick out the pink dining table. LOL


----------



## Flem

Just racked my MM impressions Barolo to secondary. One giant PITA.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug the floor looks beautiful. Did you pick out the pink dining table. LOL



I did, I like it that low so that way I don't have far to fall of the chair.


----------



## ffemt128

I re-built the bottom step today to square it off in preparation for new treads. I also finished up the remaining 2 feet in the dining room and brought the living room floor around the wall in the hall way to meet the dining room at the door way there. Those of you who have been to my house know the layout. I have about another 18" of hall to finish before I hit the steps. I'll finish the entry way after the stairs as I want to cut a door into the raise panels on the stairway side for storage. Any luck by tomorrow I should have all the spindles for the railing out and get a few steps installed.

Tonight I had a planning commission meeting at 6:30 and a fire department meeting at 7:00. Now I'm sitting here enjoying a glass of Malvasia. Yumm.

Knees and back feel about shot, but that's par for the course. This is one job I'm glad I don't do for a living. It will be well worth it when it's done. Will post pics later tomorrow.


----------



## mangojack

Wine rack to hold 129 bottles,cabnet to store supplies in. Just stabilized mango wine,Stabilized Peach wine,ready to rack Blueberry,blackberry,cranberry,in a day or two.5 gals of pear wine is clearing nicely.


----------



## Loren

After two positive stress tests, had a heart cath today, all is well. Have three stints already. Feel much better already. Loren


----------



## Julie

Loren said:


> After two positive stress tests, had a heart cath today, all is well. Have three stints already. Feel much better already. Loren



Glad to here you are feeling better.


----------



## Julie

Bottled the Brianna and Niagara today, would have left them aged in the carboy but I need the carboys. I have 10 gallons of apple, 10 gallons of elderberry, 5 gallons of blackberry and 5 gallons of niagara to do. Not to worried about the apple and elderberry but I am running out of blackberry and niagara and need to get some made.


----------



## Flem

Loren said:


> After two positive stress tests, had a heart cath today, all is well. Have three stints already. Feel much better already. Loren



Sure glad all is well. Good Luck!


----------



## Flem

Julie said:


> Bottled the Brianna and Niagara today, would have left them aged in the carboy but I need the carboys. I have 10 gallons of apple, 10 gallons of elderberry, 5 gallons of blackberry and 5 gallons of niagara to do. Not to worried about the apple and elderberry but I am running out of blackberry and niagara and need to get some made.



I coulda', woulda' loaned you a couple of 5'ers, Julie.


----------



## Julie

Flem said:


> I coulda', woulda' loaned you a couple of 5'ers, Julie.



lol, you would do anything to get that candy cane wine


----------



## Flem

My God, am I predictable!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Loren, Glad everything is well again!

Julie, sounds like your ready for a trip to Walkers for Niagara and Blackberry.


----------



## rob

Julie- How is the Brianna tasting??


----------



## jtstar

Loren said:


> After two positive stress tests, had a heart cath today, all is well. Have three stints already. Feel much better already. Loren



Glad to hear your feeling better


----------



## Julie

rob said:


> Julie- How is the Brianna tasting??



Awesome! It is similar to riesling but it also has it's own distinctive taste.


----------



## ffemt128

Got the 2 landings into new flooring, moving my way up the last 7 steps.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Loren, Glad everything is well again!
> 
> Julie, sounds like your ready for a trip to Walkers for Niagara and Blackberry.



I got a blackberry and a niagara concentrate for Christmas. And I don't dare go to walkers right now, I need to get carboys freed up, I started my Luva Bella wine list.


----------



## Runningwolf

Put Red Zin on it.


----------



## Flem

Taking some out-of-town friends up to L'uva Bella Winery for lunch.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Put Red Zin on it.



lol, already did. Got one last year and opened a bottle last week to see how it was coming along, love it


----------



## Flem

Heading out to the Pittsburgh RV Show through about 8" of snow.


----------



## harleydmn

Just racked and stabilized my CC Chardonnay, and starting a Sauvignon Blanc


----------



## Runningwolf

Its going to be an icy cold "fun" day!! Just pulled 32 gallons of wine out of the freezer and immediatley racked. Now to go blow out the driveway (5"). Then after that go give a demonstration on pressing ice wine at 2 pm.


----------



## Runningwolf

Some pictures from today.

This is the press I used for pressing the ice wine and then pumped the juice into the plastic tote in the building.







It was rather cold today (22*) so most folks stood inside the winery and looked out. This was a good thing as the looked at the 23,000 gallons of wine and asked questions.






This is an ice sculpture of an igloo. The girls giving out samples of ice wine would pour it on the top and it would run down a trough into the customer cup.






And here I am getting my sample!


----------



## Julie

Hey, was you on the job when you were sneaking that sample????? 

You know Wade really needs to get me a smiley face with arms folded and foot tapping, I would use that a lot.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie, I often times get reminded that I have to taste everything I rack, test or press.


----------



## xanxer82

We got outbid on the house we liked. We've looked at several more and no luck so far. :/
I have a dislike of house hunting. At least in my county. We have a severe lack of affordable houses that are not death traps.


----------



## harleydmn

You need to go a little further north into PA.


----------



## xanxer82

harleydmn said:


> You need to go a little further north into PA.



I think we're going to start looking around Littlestown and Hanover soon. The only reason we're trying to stay in the same area we live now is because we both work in and for the county.


----------



## Wade E

Dan that looks awesome!!! Julie, if you can find one Ill upload it! Looking around in there for awhile gets your head lost! I spent probably a few weeks finding the ones that are here now. It was very generic when I started here. I got an Iphone now and spent most of the day playing around gettinhg all my music in there and making ringtones of of my music. For some reason when ITunes imported all my music it lost a lot of info on probably 1000 songs. I fixed a lot but still have a lot more to fix!!


----------



## grapeman

Dan you just get to have way too much fun there! How much juice did you press out? Vignoles? It doesn't look like you had to go pick the grapes to press!


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> Dan you just get to have way too much fun there! How much juice did you press out? Vignoles? It doesn't look like you had to go pick the grapes to press!



Rich with ice wine you get about 35 gallons per ton compared to 200 gallons per ton of regular grapes. These were Vidal grapes and they were harvested several weeks ago during the cold snap we had at 15*. We kept one bin set aside in the chiller for this event and pressed the rest immediately after picking. Yes I do enjoy my job!


----------



## Redtrk

We're back home and time to start some new wines. We had a wonderful cruise stopping in Key West and Nassau only to come home at 2:00 this morning to the ice & snow covered frozen tundra of Cincinnati. I think I need to take another vacation until April.


----------



## Tom

Having a heart attack over all my medical bills from Dec / Jan.


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Having a heart attack over all my medical bills from Dec / Jan.



Will stop it, you can't afford a heart attack.


----------



## Tom

Hha Ha cant afford what I have either. One blood test 2200.00+

Did find I have a good ticker The stress and echo was 2300.00+ to find I am Ok till I see the bills...LOL


----------



## Wade E

Thats good so now youll live long enough to pay those bills! Sorry, I just had to go there. Thank God my wife has great insurance or our bills would be insane. The shot I get in my back every 2 weeks costs over $1200 each time!!!!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Tom said:


> Hha Ha cant afford what I have either. One blood test 2200.00+
> 
> Did find I have a good ticker The stress and echo was 2300.00+ to find I am Ok till I see the bills...LOL



The bills are about impossible to figure out but call the insurance company and ask them to review the claim. It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## timber

Impressive operation there Dan!
That's one very serious wine press.
Never tasted it but I bet the Ice Wine tastes exceptional.


----------



## Runningwolf

timber said:


> Impressive operation there Dan!
> That's one very serious wine press.
> Never tasted it but I bet the Ice Wine tastes exceptional.



Dave that press is used just for Ice Wine which is pressed at about 315 psi compared to just 30 psi for most everything else.


----------



## timber

I was a bit surprised with the yield, "35 gallons per ton compared to 200 gallons per ton of regular grapes", that makes for a lot of work per glass no doubt.

1) Am I correct in understanding that the ice wine is a harvest in addition to your regular (fall season) harvest?

2) So Vidal grapes = white wine, therefor no skins in the must, just juice?


----------



## Runningwolf

Yes you are correct on all accounts. Remember ice wine is harvested and pressed once the temp drops to 18* or lower. The grapes are as hard as marbles. The grapes do not go through a crusher/distemper either. Straight to the press. We run the juice from the press through a few strainers to filter out any stems or other particles that may slip through.


----------



## tonyt

Attended a wedding in Austin this past weekend and took the opportunity to do a little winery hopping in the Texas Hill Country. Both pictures are from Dutchman Winery in Driftwood Texas. Also went to Driftwood Winery.


----------



## rhoffart

tonyt said:


> Attended a wedding in Austin this past weekend and took the opportunity to do a little winery hopping in the Texas Hill Country. Both pictures are from Dutchman Winery in Driftwood Texas. Also went to Driftwood Winery.



Cool, I haven't been to that one yet.


----------



## ibglowin

They sure are building some nice wineries. Now they just need to find a way to grow some decent grapes!



tonyt said:


> Attended a wedding in Austin this past weekend and took the opportunity to do a little winery hopping in the Texas Hill Country. Both pictures are from Dutchman Winery in Driftwood Texas. Also went to Driftwood Winery.


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> Now they just need to find a way to grow some decent grapes!


I wish that wasn't so true. We had a Syrah at Driftwood winery that was actually quite good. They only have 14 acres with vines so I assume they buy grapes from the Texas High Planes just as most Texas wineries do. They are finding that the Italian varieties, Montepulciano and Sangeivese do best in the Hill Country.


----------



## ibglowin

I do try and keep up with what's working and what's not working down there. I know they have pulled up a lot of stuff in the last few years. Last I heard they were trying to replant with a lot of varietals that do well in Spain and the warmer climate areas of Tuscany.

It it were easy everyone would be doing it I suppose.


----------



## KevininPa

Dan, what grapes are getting 200 gallons per ton? Generally the natives will give you 160 gallons max. Hybrids usually around 135 gallons. 200 gallons per ton is 10 Lbs. fruit per gallon, which is pretty unrealistic. 



Runningwolf said:


> Rich with ice wine you get about 35 gallons per ton compared to 200 gallons per ton of regular grapes. These were Vidal grapes and they were harvested several weeks ago during the cold snap we had at 15*. We kept one bin set aside in the chiller for this event and pressed the rest immediately after picking. Yes I do enjoy my job!


----------



## Runningwolf

Kevin not sure which one they were talking about but it was on a pamphlet I was reading. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## grapeman

I usually figure about 150 gallons per ton, but that varies from variety to variety and year to year. With that megapress, I wouldn't rule it out at 200! The hydraulic on those presses is massive.


----------



## jtstar

Been working on the house again this weekend started with the front door it needed new weather stripping on the bottom of the door and around the side then went to the basement and insulated a twenty foot six inch wall that made a big difference in the basement then went back up to the bedroom and got more insulation put up the ceiling is done now I have two outside walls to do yet then put up the dry wall and do the finishing touches


----------



## tjbryner

I will be cleaning 18 case of bottles and bottling 15 gallons today. Oh and ordering more supplies.


----------



## Tom

Poured new concrete floor and fdrrench drain in my basement. Getting closer to bringing my 1600+ bottles back down.
Remnants of Irene.


----------



## Runningwolf

*TOM YOU OF ALL PEOPLE!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> *TOM YOU OF ALL PEOPLE!!!!!!!*



Here are 2 ferom today, you all seen all my box's of wine.


----------



## Runningwolf

Looks good! Were they able to add any extra drians for a sink?


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Looks good! Were they able to add any extra drians for a sink?



Could be arranged have hot & cold there when I had washer/dryer down there. I can drain into the sump pump.
Not sure why I need one now


----------



## Runningwolf

Are you brewing in the basement or your garage? I was just thinking about your brewing/fermenting area.


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Are you brewing in the basement or your garage? I was just thinking about your brewing/fermenting area.



Brew in Garage. ... maybe someday
Did you forget I can't drink alcohol?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Brew in Garage. ... maybe someday
> Did you forget I can't drink alcohol?



Yeah well maybe a home theater with a soda bar!


----------



## Tom

WHEN (if) I get off these meds I will make up for lost time....


----------



## shoebiedoo

Tom said:


> WHEN (if) I get off these meds I will make up for lost time....



DUDE I've been there!!! Let me know and I'll be more than willing to lend a helping hand!!!


----------



## carmine

Tom said:


> Poured new concrete floor and fdrrench drain in my basement. Getting closer to bringing my 1600+ bottles back down.
> Remnants of Irene.



Tom did they leave a open groove around the whole interier of the new base ment floor? When we do French drains and pump we leave about 1/4 inch openening around the whole inside perimeter of the base ment this is for any surface water will leach back into the french drain also we drill holes at the bottom of the block walls because the blocks retain water too?


----------



## Tom

I have rubble walls w/ no foundation. House is close to 200 yrs old. Walls were parged and yes left small gap "just in case"


----------



## shoebiedoo

1 week back from the IR (Injured Reserved) and I'm FINALLY back playing hockey  Man did I miss that.
Vacation is over and it's back to work Guess you can't have everything.


----------



## ffemt128

In the past week I was able to rack and stabilize my Noble Muscadine, Catawba, Concord and Niagra. Those have been sitting since last racking in November. I need to rack the Bronze muscadine and red muscadine as they have been over 30days and dropped alot of acid. Brianna needs back sweetened just a tad more then bottled. I'll be busy getting ready for chilean juice.


----------



## ibglowin

Rubber or rubble walls!



Tom said:


> I have rubble walls....


----------



## grapeman

Rubble walls are when stones are just kind of dumped in a pile for a foundation wall and are several feet thick. Usually they are kind of flat stacked stones so they don't roll in. Rubber walls are what line the walls of my room when I get too depressed or anxious (looney bin, nut house, etc).


----------



## ffemt128

Tonight after my daughter's dentist apppointment, I racked my Bronze Muscadine, Red Muscadine, and Elderberry. 30 gallons in total. I also back sweetened the Bronze Muscadine. I was shooting for 1.006 as that tasted good in sampling, but it tastes sweeter than the sample. I added less sugar than Wine Calc recommended. We'll see how it turns out. I had to rack the 10 gallons in to a 6 gallon, a 3 gallon and a one gallon. I didn't sample from the 6 gallon which actually is more than 6 it was from the 4. Before bottling those will be combined and mixed to blend between the 2. It was pretty darn good. I also sampled the Red Muscadine at 1.005. Wow, that will be my starting point when I sweeten then I'll go from there. It shoud smooth out with age and not be too sweet. Next sampling will be the Noble Muscadine.


----------



## ffemt128

Filtered and bottled my Johanesberg Reisling last evening. I'm liking it and it will only get better.

Todays project is to cut a storage area out under the stair landing so that I can finish the floor in that area. Too much to do and not enough time to do it. What can I say.....


----------



## tjbryner

Going to get 20+ cases of bottles and Then clean and De-lable them.

YEA. That will be enough bottles to get me thru this run....


----------



## Wade E

Tom I had that done several years ago and it was the best investment I ever spent on this house, holding a close 2nd was actually having a paved driveway especially when its wet outside as you would track in so much crap in the house. My sump pump also has an alarm on it that has battery backup and sounds if the level goes above where the water level should never reach. My basement was so bad I had springs shooting up through my floor and it almost rotted out my oil tank which I replaced and moved into a spot more out of the way to have more room in my wine room.


----------



## mangojack

racking some wine today,Peach,Mango,Apple


----------



## grapeman

Yeah, Wade used to leak in his basement.


----------



## Redtrk

Getting ready to head over to Jungle Jim's Market in Fairfield, Oh. If you are ever in this area stop in there and see their wine and beer department. It's one of the biggest in the country with wines and beers from all over the world. It's hard to go in there for one specific thing and come out with only that. Today I need Acid Blend but no doubt I will spend at least $75 by the time I check out. 
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## tonyt

I used to wish we had basements around here (South Texas) but after reading y'alls exploits, sounds like just another hole in the money pit.

Today I'm fining CC Rosso Fortissimo and cleaning a few bottles.


----------



## Tom

Just finished getting a double contrast Barium enema..


----------



## ibglowin

You win Tom!


----------



## Tom

what did win?


----------



## Redtrk

Tom said:


> Just finished getting a double contrast Barium enema..





ibglowin said:


> You win Tom!





Tom said:


> what did win?



Maybe your next one is free!


----------



## ibglowin

Tom said:


> what did win?




Just saying I don't think anyone else will be able to top that one today especially as far as fun goes!


----------



## Flem

Heading out to the golf course. Ahhh! Two times in two days. Ain't life grand!


----------



## DesertDance

I'm getting rid of "stuff." OMG! A beloved parent just passed leaving the family tons of stuff to go through. Already called my kids. I'm gifting prior to death, and going through all our stuff to just lose what we don't need. Did you know recycled wine bottles can get you enough cash to buy a potato? LOL!


----------



## Boyd

Cleaned out the freezer on the 26th and started a batch of peach/rhubarb/banana. 2 1/2 gallons peach juice, 1 large can of peaches from Sams, 8 bananas, and about 5 pounds rhuebarb.

Gave the bag the last squeeze today. Waiting for it to settle a bit for the first taste. SG about 1.0.


----------



## Flem

Shoulda' stayed home!


----------



## robie

Flem said:


> Shoulda' stayed home!



That bad of a game?


----------



## harleydmn

Just got done racking 3 different wines(15 gallons) and starting a new batch of New Zealand Sauvignon Blanc..... I love my new hobby. Tried a sip of the Ice wine and it is great already, how long should I let that age?


----------



## Runningwolf

DesertDance said:


> I'm getting rid of "stuff." OMG! A beloved parent just passed leaving the family tons of stuff to go through. Already called my kids. I'm gifting prior to death, and going through all our stuff to just lose what we don't need. Did you know recycled wine bottles can get you enough cash to buy a potato? LOL!



Isn't that regifting. LOL


----------



## Flem

robie said:


> That bad of a game?



Considering it is February 1st, I guess it was okay. We'd normally have snow now!


----------



## Runningwolf

Come on Mike, any day without snow in February on the golf course has to be a great day regardless of how you did.


----------



## Flem

Dan, there's no doubt about it.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Played Hockey for the 4th time this week!!!!! Feeling back to normal again 

BTW tasting all your wines prior to a game might not be the smartest thing


----------



## ffemt128

Bottled my Elderberry that was made using Tartaric Acid last night. Shooting for bottling the Elderberry with Acic Blend tonight. Interesting that both were pretty much identical to start but both now have very distinct flavor differences. IMHO, I believe the Tartaric is smoother with a more bold flavor than that with the Acid blend.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Bottled my Elderberry that was made using Tartaric Acid last night. Shooting for bottling the Elderberry with Acic Blend tonight. Interesting that both were pretty much identical to start but both now have very distinct flavor differences. IMHO, I believe the Tartaric is smoother with a more bold flavor than that with the Acid blend.



I am getting ready to make another batch of this and I think I will have to try the tartaric acid instead of acid blend


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> I am getting ready to make another batch of this and I think I will have to try the tartaric acid instead of acid blend



Based on the responses I got back in August, I decided to try it. I'll have to do some side by side tasting this weekend after the blend is bottled and really compare. This is getting put aside for a few more months before it gets drank hopefully.


----------



## ffemt128

Going to start a the first batch of skeeter pee after work today. Hoping to get 2-3 batches ready to go for summer. Most likely will be bottling this in 1.5 liter bottles. It goes to fast for anything less and when you say "we drank 2 bottles" it doesn't sound as bad as saying "we drank 4 bottles" ........ Just sayin.....LOL


----------



## Flem

Heading to the "mountains" of northwest PA to do a little coyote hunting. Look out "Wile E."


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> Heading to the "mountains" of northwest PA to do a little coyote hunting. Look out "Wile E."



That sounds like a good time. I'm headed down to Deep Creek, MD


----------



## harleydmn

At noon heading to Salisbury Md


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> Heading to the "mountains" of northwest PA to do a little coyote hunting. Look out "Wile E."



Good luck, I know the coyote population has boomed in the somerset area from what my sister said.


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> Heading to the "mountains" of northwest PA to do a little coyote hunting. Look out "Wile E."



Here's a couple coyote's caught on a trail cam by my house.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Here's a couple coyote's caught on a trail cam by my house.



They look to be good size.


----------



## Flem

Maybe we'll look for "Cougars" at the bar, instead. LOL


----------



## Brian

Went to Steves and picked up some bottles and more kits to make. I am going to bottle 24 gallons tomorrow and then while I am sitting watching the game tomorrow evening I will be applying the lables.. haha multitasking.. Since I am not really interested in the outcome tomorrow but it IS the SUPERBOWL and the last game of the season.... I will be watching..


----------



## mangojack

Bluegrass jam,super bowl game,stir my blackcherry wine.


----------



## Tom

making my famous wing sauce for later when I will cook 5+#'s for a SB Party


----------



## saddlebronze

Today I racked/clarified the Gewurz and Skeeter Pee. I also washed some bottles to get ahead of the next bottling. Both look to be heading to bottles soon! SB PARTY NEXT!


----------



## millwright01

Built a smokehouse yesterday and today. Not quite done but the game is on!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

That sounds pretty cool. I lool forward to seeing pictures and specs.


----------



## ffemt128

Filtered the bronze muscadine this evening. Gotta love when you go from a bigger carboy to a smaller. Got to enjoy 3 glasses between the 2 of us.


----------



## harleydmn

When I get home today I am going to start my WE Choc/Ras/Port. Do you think this will be drinkable by Christmas?


----------



## millwright01

harleydmn said:


> When I get home today I am going to start my WE Choc/Ras/Port. Do you think this will be drinkable by Christmas?



In my opinion it will definately be ready for Christmas. I'm sure it gets better with more age but mine is quite good now and has only been in the bottle 2 o3 months if I remember right.


----------



## Flem

After backsweetening it to 1.000 last week, I just finished bottling my Muscato I made from a L'uva Bella winery juice bucket. I got 28, 750's and 7 splits.


----------



## ffemt128

Taxes.....Yeah.......Hopefully get sent in next week so we can get our refund back.


----------



## ffemt128

Woke up this morning 28 Degrees outside, have a partial day of work sind my daughter has a dentist appointment. I'm thinking, "It's going to be a great day after that since I'll be spending the day with her." Go down stairs after my shower I can hear the light hum of the furnace condensate pump, think to myself, "cool, the furnace will kick on just in time for me to make coffee" Walk into the dining room figuring I'll kick up the heat so it's warmer for my wife. Furnace thermostat is reading 56. BRRRRRRRRRRR apparently all I'm going to hear is the light hum of the condensate pump. Called for service so I can get on the list for today. not looking forward for this bill. The furnace was originaly installed in 93 and last year I had to replace the gas valve.


----------



## Flem

Going to L'uva Bella Winery for lunch, etc., etc. with the family. Son is coming in from Columbus, OH for the weekend. 
Hopefully, I'll get some info on the March "Meet and Greet".


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready to leave for the dentist. Hopefully when we get home the repair person will arrive shortly thereafter. A new furnace could put a real dent in the juice purchases.


----------



## Flem

ffemt128 said:


> Getting ready to leave for the dentist. Hopefully when we get home the repair person will arrive shortly thereafter. A new furnace could put a real dent in the juice purchases.



Especially after all the flooring you just put down!!


----------



## almargita

Just finished making a bunch of suet squares for the birds, lard, crunchy peanut butter, corn meal, flour, oatmeal, sugar, craisens & a few scoops of sunflower seeds!! I think they eat better than some folks I know!! 
Also simmering on the stove for a flavor pac is 1/2 gal of Apple Juice with enough sugar hopefully to increase the SG of my County Apple to about 1.010. Will let that sit for another month or two & see if I like it. Started it last fall & not planning to bottle till Nov or so. Might even add additional cinnamon stix or cloves if not the spicey flavor I'm looking for........Like to have about a year under glass before I bottle. Last years spring buckets from luva Bella are getting close. Will probably bottle them before this years meet & greet so I can get some fresh stuff going........

Al


----------



## ffemt128

Saying its the ingnition control circuit board. Getting a price. Need to decide how much is too much for a repair on a 19 y/o furnace.


----------



## harleydmn

Do a google search for the board, and see how much it is. That should be a very easy swap out.


----------



## Flem

I paid $436 a couple of years ago. Just for the board.


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> I paid $436 a couple of years ago. Just for the board.



Yep, he said it was a several hundred $$ part. Couldn't find one locally. I decided it wasn't worth putting 5-600 into a 20 year old furnace when the other board could go as well and after 20 years who knows what condition the heat exchanger is in. Got estimates, getting a furnace. At least it will be warm in the house when it's cold outside this weekend. Juice purchased are now greatly reduced or eliminated for spring. Better buy more sugar and lemon for pee.

I don't even want to talk about the daughter's dentist appointment. That wasn't pretty nor will it be when we go back for treatment.

I think its time for a drink, Is it wine thirty yet?


----------



## Redtrk

I just racked my 6 gallons of apple wine from the primary to 2 three gallon carboys, added sorbate then 4 ounces of pure cherry extract to one of them. Let's see how they turns out. BTW I didn't post up a recipe but I used Motts apple juice from COSTCO.


----------



## Runningwolf

almargita said:


> Just finished making a bunch of suet squares for the birds, lard, crunchy peanut butter, corn meal, flour, oatmeal, sugar, craisens & a few scoops of sunflower seeds!! I think they eat better than some folks I know!!
> Also simmering on the stove for a flavor pac is 1/2 gal of Apple Juice with enough sugar hopefully to increase the SG of my County Apple to about 1.010. Will let that sit for another month or two & see if I like it. Started it last fall & not planning to bottle till Nov or so. Might even add additional cinnamon stix or cloves if not the spicey flavor I'm looking for........Like to have about a year under glass before I bottle. Last years spring buckets from luva Bella are getting close. Will probably bottle them before this years meet & greet so I can get some fresh stuff going........
> 
> Al



Ok first off you know the rules, Al!! Pictures and recipe for the suet cakes.

I had one cinnamon stick in each carboy since fermentation and a clove in each one during fermentation. I had some very high acid crapapple I used for my fpack and added all of my sugar to two gallons of that to blend with my 21 gallons of Country Apple. After racking last week I decided to add three cinnamon sticks to each carboy and 1 clove and let it age another month before tasting again.


----------



## xanxer82

Everyone is off their feet with a cold today. Nothing fermenting at the time. 5 gallons of all grain red ale conditioning in the carboy. will be bottled next week.
Still house hunting and will be filling up the cellar with yummy wine. I have a chardonnay kit on deck for when we move.
Good luck with the snow here in the mid atlantic.


----------



## Runningwolf

xanxer82 said:


> Everyone is off their feet with a cold today. Nothing fermenting at the time. 5 gallons of all grain red ale conditioning in the carboy. will be bottled next week.
> Still house hunting and will be filling up the cellar with yummy wine. I have a chardonnay kit on deck for when we move.
> Good luck with the snow here in the mid atlantic.



Whats your name again?? Where the heck have you been hiding Dan? Don't tell me you found a girl friend already after being married for only a few months!


----------



## Runningwolf

Hoping the winter storm stays south of us tonight. Hoping to pick up my new lab table tomorrow.


----------



## jeepingchick

Got up early to register the girl for softball, then surprised her with a trip to her fav restraunt for lunch , then to the bird store when i got toys n food for the babies, then bit by the macaw LOL! Little Chit!! I still held n pet him! 
been so busy latley!! Its nuts!


----------



## ffemt128

Waiting for the furnace people to come and finish the furnace installation. Once that is complete I'll be making a turkey for my daughters birthday dinner with family. Yeah. I can't wait.


----------



## Flem

I certainly hope you didn't go without heat this past weekend, Doug.


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> I certainly hope you didn't go without heat this past weekend, Doug.



Thery came out and temporarily hooked up a furnace. Doing the final hook up now.


----------



## jeepingchick

Thank goodness!! That would have been an awful weekend. !!!!

When we were stationed in England, Hubby was deployed. My daughter was just 14 months I think... Well our furnace broke the weekend that she and I both got the flu!!! No hot water no heat  we were lucky to have an electric oven and an electric fireplace in the living room... the landlord thought I was the biggest meanest person by then end of that week!!! he didnt realize how bad it was till he came by (3 days later) and i was heating water on the stove so I could wash the vomit out of the kids hair! Was the begining of January and cold as hell to...


----------



## Redtrk

Well since the wife and I leave really early in the mornings for work and both have a very busy tomorrow evening I gave Vicki her Valentine's card a day early. In it was the first of 12 clues that took her up and down the steps several times on a scavenger hunt to various places in the house looking for the next clue to where her present was hidden. Many of which she had to figure out what I was talking about and where I was sending her next. The final clue took her to my wine room where she found her present nicely wrapped. She was very excited to find a new pair of white gold earrings and a tanzenite & diamond ring mounted in a white gold setting. I think I may be able to buy more wine making supplies now since I have her all pumped up.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rick very cool! It sounds like someone else will be getting pumped. 

I hate this holiday and told my wife years ago I don't believe in it. Well this weekend we went over to friends houses for dinner on Saturday and Sunday. Each woman said "oh look what I got for Valentines day". Damn felt guilty all day and broke down and bought her a card and flowers tonight after work.


----------



## Flem

Thanks, guys! You're really screwing it up for the rest of us! 

Just kidding! She'll get her annual roses in the morning. So will my daughter and two granddaughters.


----------



## Julie

Redtrk said:


> Well since the wife and I leave really early in the mornings for work and both have a very busy tomorrow evening I gave Vicki her Valentine's card a day early. In it was the first of 12 clues that took her up and down the steps several times on a scavenger hunt to various places in the house looking for the next clue to where her present was hidden. Many of which she had to figure out what I was talking about and where I was sending her next. The final clue took her to my wine room where she found her present nicely wrapped. She was very excited to find a new pair of white gold earrings and a tanzenite & diamond ring mounted in a white gold setting. I think I may be able to buy more wine making supplies now since I have her all pumped up.



OH smooth, Rick, very smooth. No wonder she married you.


----------



## Redtrk

I always seem to put a twist on things. This time she had to work for it. lol!!!!


----------



## Julie

And I received a very surprised dinner out this evening. It was so nice to go out and not have to cook, had a real rough day at work this morning and then we had to go pick up a camper we bought but could not pick up on Saturday cuz of the weather and it was getting late and he surpised me with a dinner.


----------



## Flem

So what kind of camper did you get, Julie?


----------



## Julie

Flem said:


> So what kind of camper did you get, Julie?



Just a pop up, we wanted something light so either of our jeeps can pull it, not so much mine, but Mike's is a yj with the sway bars disconnected.

It is a 2001 Coleman Taos, bought it from a couple who kept it in very good condition and the price was way below what anyone else is selling it for. Now to start planning some camping trips, one will be to Bloomington, IN.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool Julie. Now with the new jeep and camper you'll be going down the highway topless with a pop up!

[Julie leads Dan to corner]


----------



## Redtrk

Julie said:


> Just a pop up, we wanted something light so either of our jeeps can pull it, not so much mine, but Mike's is a yj with the sway bars disconnected.
> 
> It is a 2001 Coleman Taos, bought it from a couple who kept it in very good condition and the price was way below what anyone else is selling it for. Now to start planning some camping trips, one will be to Bloomington, IN.



Awesome Julie! 

I miss our motor home which I sold because it was breaking me up in fuel costs every time we went on a trip. What I would like to have is a pull behind toy hauler / camper to hook up to the truck and be able to load the bike in it.


----------



## Flem

That's great, Julie. We've had a couple of them. Lots of fun.


----------



## Redtrk

Morning all!  I checked progress in the wine room this morning and see that my pear chardonnay is fermenting nicely and the apple cinnamon and apple cherry are clearing and nearly ready for their first racking. However for now it's work then a Lodge meeting tonight. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## grapeman

Wouldn't that be her husband with the pop-up while Julie is going down the road topless? 

Oops, to the corner we go!


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Very cool Julie. Now with the new jeep and camper you'll be going down the highway topless with a pop up!
> 
> [Julie leads Dan to corner]





grapeman said:


> Wouldn't that be her husband with the pop-up while Julie is going down the road topless?
> 
> Oops, to the corner we go!



      

separate corners


----------



## shoebiedoo

grapeman said:


> Wouldn't that be her husband with the pop-up while Julie is going down the road topless?
> 
> Oops, to the corner we go!



NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128

It was my neighbors sons birthday yesterday, and it was a skating party. I haven't been on roller skates since Jr High School and havn't been on roller blades in at least 13 years. We went with my wife and 5 y/o and had a blast. I have to say it was quite comical both times I fell and surprisingly enough I'm able to walk today which I was doubting given how bad my shins hurt last night.

We'll be doing that again my my daughter. Great family fun.

Hoping to get the strawberries and peaches out of the freezer this weekend. and get those 2 batches going either Sunday or Monday. Will be racking and back sweetening wines over the weekend as well.


----------



## ffemt128

Peaches are out and thawing in their respecive primaries, I'll transfer to bags in the morning.

I bottled my white zinfandel this afternoon. It tastes great at just about 6 months. Will be even better as it ages more. Here's a pic of the "White Zin".


----------



## Flem

Heading down to the 2012 Pittsburgh Car Show.


----------



## Tom

1st day of *forced* retirement


----------



## Runningwolf

Enjoy your time off the best you can. Time to go fishing with Wade?


----------



## almargita

Busy little Beaver this morning..... Pitched the yeast on my 6 gal of Vinters Harvest Raspberry that I started yesterday... Filled the dehydrator with beef jerky made from top round that has been mariating for a couple of days. Just started large stock pot of turkey carcass & chicken pieces to make some chicken soup. 
Seems I can never sleep past 5:30 -6:00am anymore, always wake up around 5:00am. Probably leftover reaction of when I used to work & alway started work by 6:00am. Guess I'll have plenty of time to sleep when they put me in the box!!! (Not for a long time I hope!!)

Al


----------



## Runningwolf

Will be pouring wine today for the sold out "Chautauqua-Lake Erie Wine Trail
Wine & Chocolate Weekend.


----------



## Wade E

Tom, take up fishing! Dan, funny you say that as thats where Im headed in a few after doing the dump run with all our garbage from the week. Do some trout fishing for the rest of the morning and then hit some salt to see if I can wrangle up a striped bass that has wintered in the river this winter.


----------



## Boyd

Wandering around So. Arizona.

The wife and I decided to go south to enjoy a couple weeks of warm weather.

CRAP, it is 37 degrees today in Sierra Vista.


----------



## Loren

Just finished dressing 25 big crappie, caught my limit the last 2 days, mosy of them weigh near a pound each. Weather is around 80 degrees and Lake Okeechobee is super right now. Fish fry tomorrow night. Loren


----------



## QCStang

I'm sitting in the man cave, recovering from yesterday's hernia surgery..


----------



## Flem

Just got back from the Pittsburgh Auto Show. OMG Almost every car cost more than my first house.


----------



## BMac

Going to dinner with some family and friends. Gonna have a few bottles of wine I'm sure. And my weekend goal is to finish up "Batman: Arkham Asylum - Xbox 360"


----------



## jeepingchick

QCStang said:


> I'm sitting in the man cave, recovering from yesterday's hernia surgery..



Feel Better Soon!!!! Rest and Recover and take advantage of the down time to relax

Today im recuperating from a hangover... seems that, if you loose 30 pounds and havnt eaten all day, you should not drink like you did 30 pounds ago.... ooooooo my tummy hurtttssssss.... BUT .... I'm down 25 pounds since Jan 1st!!! 30 pounds since november! So I am really not complaining... just taking notes LOLOL 

We started a batch of bluberry shiraz and belgum ale this past week. Also f-packed and racked the peach and racked the prickly pear mead.... hope to have a glass I made myself soon... its been a long time!!!


----------



## Wade E

Thats no fair! Fishing here blows right now! Been fishing all day and still am with not a bite. Even went in the water with waders for trout but now am at a dock throwing rubber shad for Striped bass. Getting cold out here now so will probably pack it up soon. Cant wait til fishing isback on!!!!





Loren said:


> Just finished dressing 25 big crappie, caught my limit the last 2 days, mosy of them weigh near a pound each. Weather is around 80 degrees and Lake Okeechobee is super right now. Fish fry tomorrow night. Loren


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> Feel Better Soon!!!! Rest and Recover and take advantage of the down time to relax
> 
> Today im recuperating from a hangover... seems that, if you loose 30 pounds and havnt eaten all day, you should not drink like you did 30 pounds ago.... ooooooo my tummy hurtttssssss.... BUT .... I'm down 25 pounds since Jan 1st!!! 30 pounds since november! So I am really not complaining... just taking notes LOLOL
> 
> We started a batch of bluberry shiraz and belgum ale this past week. Also f-packed and racked the peach and racked the prickly pear mead.... hope to have a glass I made myself soon... its been a long time!!!



Congrats on finally making some wine and the weight loss, you go girl!


----------



## mangojack

*sweet onion wine*

making a gal of sweet onion wine,never made it before ,hoping it turns out fine.taste good so far.anyone ever made it? all imput welcome.


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> Today im recuperating from a hangover... seems that, if you loose 30 pounds and havnt eaten all day, you should not drink like you did 30 pounds ago.... ooooooo my tummy hurtttssssss.... BUT .... I'm down 25 pounds since Jan 1st!!! 30 pounds since november! So I am really not complaining... just taking notes LOLOL
> QUOTE]
> 
> Nikki great job on the loss. I also lost 30 pounds during harvest last fall but now the hard part for me is trying to keep it off.


----------



## jeepingchick

Dan, You can do it!!!! That is wonderful, Congrats!! Thanks Julie, it's not been easy, but its gonna be worth it in the end! For once I am sticking to the New Years Resolution LOL every year I make the same one, every year I falter and loose faith in 2 weeks LOL! I got it this time I hope! Ya, Im glad to be back in the wine to... its been such a crazy time!!!


----------



## Wade E

Qstang, hope all heals well!! Nikki, congrats on the weight loss!! I need to get on that again!!!!! Hopefully once fishing season starts again Ill be out alkl day awau from food!! I have the metabolism of a dang sloth!!!!


----------



## jeepingchick

Me to Wade, I had to get VERY motivated LOL!


----------



## Flem

Off to church and then, breakfast!


----------



## Wade E

Me too in a little bit Mike. My wife is not an early riser like I am so we do the 11:30 Mass. Some time today Im picking up a free blow up Kayak with dc pump. Just need to get a oar and PFD and now Ill be on the water this year.


----------



## harleydmn

Nice fish! I will be working on my boat, replacing the center console. Boy there are a lot of wires, hope I can get it running again after all this.


----------



## Wade E

Thats not me, thats my buddy whos giving the boat to me. I havenyt done much fresh water bass fishing as without a boat its just not great bass fishing but thuis year that wuill now change.


----------



## jeepingchick

Wade, VERY cool to be gettin a kayak for free!!! How wonderful is that!!!! I can not wait to get back out and paddle again! I can not wait for spring and warmer weather


----------



## ffemt128

Transferred one batch of Pee to the carboy. Getting ready to take my daughter to a friends birthday party. I'm off tomorrow so I think I'll devote the day to racking wines that are over due. I'll need to make a costco run for sugar and lemon for more pee.


----------



## saddlebronze

Backsweetening the Gewurztraminer and the first batch of pee. Labels all done for the Gewurz, don't know what I am going to call the pee.


----------



## millwright01

Juicing some fruit. Going to make a rhubarb/blackberry/strawberry and save some strawberry juice for an fpack. Will post when I get everything ready.


----------



## Loren

Not to rub it in Wade, but I took the wife with me yesterday and we caught 44 more crappie. Enough to supply both my boys with plenty to eat and plenty for the freezer. This used to be common place for catching like that years ago but with years of drought and several hurricanes it had all but went away. It is unbelievable how it has come back. I will be catch and release for awhile now since I am stocked up. Loren


----------



## Flem

saddlebronze said:


> Backsweetening the Gewurztraminer and the first batch of pee. Labels all done for the Gewurz, don't know what I am going to call the pee.



Hey Saddlebronze, after backsweetening your Gewurtztraminer, what was your SG?


----------



## Julie

Loren said:


> Not to rub it in Wade, but I took the wife with me yesterday and we caught 44 more crappie. Enough to supply both my boys with plenty to eat and plenty for the freezer. This used to be common place for catching like that years ago but with years of drought and several hurricanes it had all but went away. It is unbelievable how it has come back. I will be catch and release for awhile now since I am stocked up. Loren



Loren, I just finish eating supper but now you have my mouth watering, 44 crappie, that is awesome. LOL, my husband is a hell of a hunter but a lousy fisherman.


----------



## Wade E

Got my boat and then went trout fishing in my favorite hole that hasnt been producing but look what showed up instead!


----------



## Julie

Ok, I give up, what da hell is, I know it is a fish but what? All I do is eat them.


----------



## Wade E

LOL, its a small mouth bass Jules! Avery healthy small mouth bass at that!


----------



## Runningwolf

Sounds like a nice day of fishing for both of you. Congratulations


----------



## Wade E

I met a great guy getting that boat and gave him a bunch of wine. He loved it and joined here as Dirtydawg so maybe we sucked in another wine maker! LOL


----------



## Flem

A smallmouth bass is one, pretty fish.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Yes I like to fish too. But I also appreciate a good wine and Wade put something in this bottle that I can't stop drinking. I need to learn how to do this. Either that or just look up his address and show up once a week


----------



## Flem

Be careful. This hobby is very addictive.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Flem said:


> Be careful. This hobby is very addictive.



lol...and I am addicted to a few other hobbies already. My wife may hunt you guys down in a few weeks


----------



## Wade E

Derek, youd be better just stopping by once a week!!! LOL


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Wade E said:


> Derek, youd be better just stopping by once a week!!! LOL



Sounds good! Just PM me your address...


----------



## ffemt128

Well so far this am I've transferred my 2nd 6 gallons of Pee to the secondary, racked my Piniot Noir, Ruby Cabernet, Sav Blanc, and Johanesberg Reisling. I would experiment with back sweetening but I can't do that until I go to Costco for sugar. They don't open until 10:00.


----------



## ibglowin

Bottling 12 gallons of Cab Sauv and Merlot from fresh grapes from down South, Deming, NM. Making two blends 75/25 of each one. Now 18mo old. Bench trials were very good. This should be great by early Summer/late Spring time.


----------



## Loren

Starting to get my wines together for our annual wine party this Friday night. Expecting to have over 30 people over, will be selecting about 15 different wines to serve. will probably be giving away 25 or more bottles also. Party gets bigger every year. We have a blast.  Loren
Our fish fry went great last night, 33 people, all the usual stuff plus one of the ladies brought 4 Coconut creme pies yummmy


----------



## xanxer82

We put an offer on a house. The seller accepted but now we have to wait for the seller's bank to approve it since it's a short sale. Not the kind of house I wanted. It's a townhouse. But I will have a little garden space and a nice place to brew and make my wine. I can finally get back to fermenting whenever we close.


----------



## rendezvous

ibglowin said:


> Bottling 12 gallons of Cab Sauv and Merlot from fresh grapes from down South, Deming, NM. Making two blends 75/25 of each one. Now 18mo old. Bench trials were very good. This should be great by early Summer/late Spring time.



Mike; Were these from 2010 or 2011 harvest?

Greg


----------



## Runningwolf

xanxer82 said:


> We put an offer on a house. The seller accepted but now we have to wait for the seller's bank to approve it since it's a short sale. Not the kind of house I wanted. It's a townhouse. But I will have a little garden space and a nice place to brew and make my wine. I can finally get back to fermenting whenever we close.



Good luck Dan. You've been waiting a long time for this.


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> We put an offer on a house. The seller accepted but now we have to wait for the seller's bank to approve it since it's a short sale. Not the kind of house I wanted. It's a townhouse. But I will have a little garden space and a nice place to brew and make my wine. I can finally get back to fermenting whenever we close.



Good Luck!!!!


----------



## jeepingchick

Dan thats wonderful!!! Ill keep my fingers crossed they accept the first offer!!!! Housewarming party @ Dan's Ya'll!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E

Good luck Dan with the house, nothing worse in life then moving IMO!


----------



## ibglowin

2010 Harvest



rendezvous said:


> Mike; Were these from 2010 or 2011 harvest?
> 
> Greg


----------



## wvbrewer

Just bottled 6 gallons of Chiantai, and have 3 gallons of Apple waiting to be bottled.


----------



## jeepingchick

working on a couple essays tonight, then probly tutoring a buddy in algebra.... i sound like I'm in High School..... jeesh I am too old for this!


----------



## rendezvous

ibglowin said:


> 2010 Harvest



Sweet !!!!! 

Greg


----------



## ffemt128

Had a wonderful time with DJRockinSteve and his wife last night. Steve will be DJ'ing my son's wedding in April.


----------



## jeepingchick

Thats wonderful Doug!!! I love that on this forum we can support more than each others wining


----------



## Redtrk

Anxiously awaiting the arrival of our next grandchild. Baby Greta should be here sometime today.


----------



## Flem

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Redtrk

Redtrk said:


> Anxiously awaiting the arrival of our next grandchild. Baby Greta should be here sometime today.





Flem said:


> Good luck and keep us posted!



Baby Greta was born at 2:22 today weighing in a 7 lbs-6 ozs. I'm still waiting for a pic from my son.


----------



## Julie

Congrats Rick! I will be awaiting for the arrival of our first grandchild this August.


----------



## tonyt

Congrats Grandpa Rick


----------



## Redtrk

Thanks and here she is looking a lot like her two bigger sisters.


----------



## Flem

Congratulation to all. Beautiful family. Thanks, Rick.


----------



## Julie

Ah Rick you have some real cuties in your family. Glad everything worked out. Again, congrats.


----------



## Rocky

Beautiful family, Rick. Congratulations on your Granddaughter, baby Greta.


----------



## Runningwolf

Congratulations Rick! Great looking kids. I'm sure grandma and grandpa aren't spoiling them either.


----------



## Wade E

work, doctors visit, and then Ash Wednesday Mass. Congrats over there Rick, great looking kids there!


----------



## SarahRides

Congratulations Rick! The family looks beautiful!


----------



## jeepingchick

AWWWW RICK!!!! How wonderful!!! Congrats 

and thanks, I love me some baby pics!


----------



## Redtrk

Thank you all for the congrats and kind words. I'm hoping to get up to the hospital today so I can hold her.


----------



## mangojack

*Grape wine*

stated new Grape wine today. Racked my sweet red onion wine.racking my Cranberry on Saturday,Blueberry cranberry mix.on Sunday.


----------



## SarahRides

Spent the afternoon doing some cleaning in the basement and finally assembling the wine racks from Sam's Club that I got for Christmas. I will then probably be spending the evening taking all my bottles of wine out of the rubbermaid totes!


----------



## djrockinsteve

If they don't fit you may have to drink some to make room. Some times you must sacrifice.


----------



## Boyd

Whipping up a large batch of cinnamon rolls.

Damn, had to go look at the cinnamon jar to see hoe to spell it.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Boyd said:


> Whipping up a large batch of cinnamon rolls.
> 
> Damn, had to go look at the cinnamon jar to see hoe to spell it.



To see HOE to spell it. HA HA HA


----------



## SarahRides

djrockinsteve said:


> If they don't fit you may have to drink some to make room. Some times you must sacrifice.



Yea, it's probably going to be a long night! Fortunately Buford did offer to help me out too.........


----------



## Runningwolf

Bottles 30 gallons of wine; Pink Catawba, Traminette, and the following California wines, Gewurztraminer, riesling, liebfraumilch and chardonnay/peach-appricot. Then I ran out of corks or I could have kept going.


----------



## Boyd

djrockinsteve said:


> To see HOE to spell it. HA HA HA



Well hell I was just one letter off on the key board. That isn't to bad.


----------



## Wade E

Went fishing this morn witn a guy I met on another forum for fishing and killed some White Perch. Dropped him off and hit a spot on the way home and got this sweety!


----------



## Flem

Smallmouth? Nice.


----------



## Wade E

I believe so, Ive never seen a smallmouth with that big of a mouth but its also a little small for a largemouth!


----------



## grapeman

Definitely a smallmouth Wade. One that size you could put your fist in if it was a largemouth. That's a nice bronzeback. about 15"?


----------



## Sirs

Wade E said:


> I believe so, Ive never seen a smallmouth with that big of a mouth but its also a little small for a largemouth!



yep thats a good smallmouth for sure


----------



## Flem

Eating pizza, drinking merlot and watching the movie, "Sideways".


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> I believe so, Ive never seen a smallmouth with that big of a mouth but its also a little small for a largemouth!



Nice looking fish Wade.


----------



## ffemt128

I back sweetened my Red Muscadine and Noble Muscadine to 1.006 yesterday. I also racked my Concord, 10 gallons of Catawba, 10 Gallons of Noble, 5 Gallons of Ruby Cabernet. Still need to rack my niagra and the other 10 gallons of Noble Muscadine. The Catawba will be quite tasty at 1.01.


----------



## Julie

currently starting a 3g batch of blueberry/pomegrante wine. OMG does this stuff smell good, I'm thinkin I should have started a bigger batch.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> currently starting a 3g batch of blueberry/pomegrante wine. OMG does this stuff smell good, I'm thinkin I should have started a bigger batch.



Oooooh, that reminds me. Where did I put that carboy when I had do move it for the furnace installation. My batch of BlueBerry Pom has been in the carboy over a month now. Need to find it, rack and stabilize that today. 

I'lll be checking the Peach wine SG this am at some point in time, I believe that will be ready for secondary. I started with right around 5 gallons of water as per a recipe that Tom posted and had 47 lbs of peaches. I'm kind of curious as to how much the peaches broke down and how much juice I'll end up with once they are done straining. The small taste I had last week there is a very mild peach flavor, nothing too over powering..


----------



## Loren

Racked my Loquat wine into secondary and airlocked it. Was some nasty looking stuff in the bucket, but is a nice yellow color since I strained it. Was a lot of work, don't know about this one, time will tell. Loren


----------



## Tom

Got my basement finished. Starting to bring some wine to the WINE CELLAR". I figure arround 150 cases need to be moved. Here is a start.


----------



## Dugger

Good lord,Tom, i don't know what's more impressive - all that wine or that mess of wires!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom the basement looks great. Gotta love those racks. I like how you split them in half and put a top on them. Great job!


----------



## jeepingchick

Tom, did you get those at Sam's? Looks really nice!


----------



## Flem

Dugger said:


> Good lord,Tom, i don't know what's more impressive - all that wine or that mess of wires!!



I know a good electrician! LOL


----------



## grapeman

Great job Tom. I hope friends and neighbors helped with the move. Glad to see you active.


----------



## ffemt128

Basement is looking good Tom....


----------



## Julie

Looks very good, Tom.


----------



## Tom

jeepingchick said:


> Tom, did you get those at Sam's? Looks really nice!



Yes, the tall ones. The short ones I got at COSTCO. those are nice as they come with a wood top.

Yes had some from my homebrew club to remove and put some wine back. I also had help in painting the parged walls. Still have about 60 cases to be brought down. I stopped counting at 130 cases when they brought them up. I still have 19 carboys to bottle. I will get help when its time to bottle them.


----------



## ibglowin

Great job Tom, lots of work for sure but it will be fantastic to look at once you have it all moved.


----------



## Tom

yea, this keeps my mind off my "other" problems. nice distraction..


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> Yes, the tall ones. The short ones I got at COSTCO. those are nice as they come with a wood top.



COSTCO? Really, I've never seen them there. I'll have to check again next time I'm there. Were they listed as a wine rack?


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty sure they don't sell those anymore. You know Costo, if you see something you like, you better buy it as it will most likely NOT be there the next time your in the store!


----------



## Tom

ffemt128 said:


> COSTCO? Really, I've never seen them there. I'll have to check again next time I'm there. Were they listed as a wine rack?



Got them 3 yrs ago "special buy"


----------



## jeepingchick

Racked the Bluberry tonight only to discover I HAVE NO FREAKING RUBBER BUNGS!!!! <<<Palm Face>>> teach me to round up supplies FIRST!!! GRRRRR ... no balloons.. BUT I do have rubber gloves... Ill take a pic later, should be pretty stinking funny!!!


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> Racked the Bluberry tonight only to discover I HAVE NO FREAKING RUBBER BUNGS!!!! <<<Palm Face>>> teach me to round up supplies FIRST!!! GRRRRR ... no balloons.. BUT I do have rubber gloves... Ill take a pic later, should be pretty stinking funny!!!



ingenious, love it


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Got some Sumot Lemoir in the primary fermenter.

I know you're wondering what Sumot Lemoir is. 

Think of Penot Noir.

Well, I've got the "skeeter P" in the primary and my wife said she just could not call it Skeeter P and still drink it, so we have named ours something else. "Summer Lemon" but named Sumot Lemoir and pronounce it like you would the Penot Noir.


----------



## Julie

SpoiledRotten said:


> Got some Sumot Lemoir in the primary fermenter.
> 
> I know you're wondering what Sumot Lemoir is.
> 
> Think of Penot Noir.
> 
> Well, I've got the "skeeter P" in the primary and my wife said she just could not call it Skeeter P and still drink it, so we have named ours something else. "Summer Lemon" but named Sumot Lemoir and pronounce it like you would the Penot Noir.



LOL, that is just wrong, but love it


----------



## ffemt128

Stopped by Premier Produce in the strip district this am and picked up 200 corks on my way into work. Hoping to get some green bottles cleaned this weekend and do some bottling.


----------



## ibglowin

Attending the 31st annual New Mexico Vine & Wine Conference in ABQ. Just had lunch with Dennis Rak and his wife from Double A Vineyards (owners). It really is a small community in the wine making world. 

PS they love NM and are already planning their next trip out this way this Summer!


----------



## Julie

ibglowin said:


> Attending the 31st annual New Mexico Vine & Wine Conference in ABQ. Just had lunch with Dennis Rak and his wife from Double A Vineyards (owners). It really is a small community in the wine making world.
> 
> PS they love NM and are already planning their next trip out this way this Summer!



Well I can here in your writing that you are having a good time.


----------



## ffemt128

Starting to come down with a bug I think. Throat is getting sore. Took a shot of Jalepeno Pepper. Burns bad enough when your throat doesn't hurt. Note to self and others....Don't try this at home.....On an after note. Throat feels better beleive it or not.


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Attending the 31st annual New Mexico Vine & Wine Conference in ABQ. Just had lunch with Dennis Rak and his wife from Double A Vineyards (owners). It really is a small community in the wine making world.
> 
> PS they love NM and are already planning their next trip out this way this Summer!



Awesome, I look forard to pictures and how it was.


----------



## SarahRides

Got my utility sink today, it's HUGE! My father in law is coming over tomorrow to install it.......great ending to a pretty bad work week!


----------



## Runningwolf

Sarah, good for you. I don't know how folks do it that have to use the kitchen upstairs to make wine in the basement. I know I would only be making a fraction of what I do if that was the case. Mostly because of the bottle washing. Sometimes I leave them in there over night. I look forward to seeing a picture when it's installed. 

I hope you take care of your FIL with some good beverages as I know he helped you out in the past when you were in a jam.


----------



## grapeman

ibglowin said:


> Attending the 31st annual New Mexico Vine & Wine Conference in ABQ. Just had lunch with Dennis Rak and his wife from Double A Vineyards (owners). It really is a small community in the wine making world.
> 
> PS they love NM and are already planning their next trip out this way this Summer!


 
Go to their website - www.rakgrape.com and lookup St. Pepin grapes and look at my avatar............
That is some of my St. Pepin grapes in the catalog. They didn't have a picture so I sent them a few to use for the catalog. I have also sent cuttings to Grafted Grapevine and some ES6-16-30 to NE Vine Supply. It is a small community and we all help each other out when we can.


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Attending the 31st annual New Mexico Vine & Wine Conference in ABQ. Just had lunch with Dennis Rak and his wife from Double A Vineyards (owners). It really is a small community in the wine making world.



Dang, I wonder if they'd pick me up along the way next time. I'm about 50 minutes from them. Mike they are very close to Walkers.


----------



## SarahRides

Runningwolf said:


> Sarah, good for you. I don't know how folks do it that have to use the kitchen upstairs to make wine in the basement. I know I would only be making a fraction of what I do if that was the case. Mostly because of the bottle washing. Sometimes I leave them in there over night. I look forward to seeing a picture when it's installed.
> 
> I hope you take care of your FIL with some good beverages as I know he helped you out in the past when you were in a jam.



I would just get lots and lots of exercise going up and down those stairs......pain in the neck when you just want to rinse something off! Or an even bigger pain in the neck when you just racked a half a dozen wines.....up and down the stairs with all those carboys! 

Unfortunately for him, he can't reap the benefits of what I make because of some of the meds he is on, but we'll probably take him out to dinner instead. He has definitely been a huge help, we've managed to get ourselves into a lot of jams (home repairs, etc.) ! I'll post pics when everything is done.


----------



## Boyd

Messing with pictures I took a couple weeks ago in Arizona.


Shot the little sucker about a dozen times with a 300mm 2.8 lens and got 3 good images.

We don't have this brand in Minnesota. Called a Costa's Hummingbird. Beautiful bird.


----------



## millwright01

Stabilized and degassed the rhubarb today while I had the smokehouse going. Just built a new smoker and was excited to get a batch of sausage through it to break it in.


----------



## Redtrk

We are heading over to a big Kayak / canoe sale on the west side of Cincinnati to see if we can find us a new toy or two. Paddling can be a healthy sport!


----------



## Runningwolf

Redtrk said:


> We are heading over to a big Kayak / canoe sale on the west side of Cincinnati to see if we can find us a new toy or two. Paddling can be a healthy sport!



Rick, I sold 3 perceptions last year and bought two Carbonlites. Been Kayaing about 20 years and love it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Boyd said:


> Messing with pictures I took a couple weeks ago in Arizona.View attachment 3624
> 
> 
> Shot the little sucker about a dozen times with a 300mm 2.8 lens and got 3 good images.
> 
> We don't have this brand in Minnesota. Called a Costa's Hummingbird. Beautiful bird.



Boyd, how the heck did you get that picture. That shot is unbelievable. Beautiful picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Rick, I sold 3 perceptions last year and bought two Carbonlites. Been Kayaing about 20 years and love it.



That's what we're looking for. I'm always too late. Dan these are what we are going to look at today. Since you seem to have some experience please give me some feed back on if these are worth what he is asking or if I should just go buy new? http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...3067097075.389801.139243972074&type=1&theater


----------



## Tom

Waiting for 2 friends to help bring the last 60 cases of wine downstairs to my new wine cellar.


----------



## Runningwolf

Redtrk said:


> That's what we're looking for. I'm always too late. Dan these are what we are going to look at today. Since you seem to have some experience please give me some feed back on if these are worth what he is asking or if I should just go buy new? http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...3067097075.389801.139243972074&type=1&theater



You'll probably get a good buy here. Go for the Carolina first if they have one. The Arcadia's are very popular also and very stable. If you can get one with a rudder, get it.


----------



## ibglowin

Day 2 at the NM vine and wine conference. Just finished listening to an excellent talk on managing pH with fruit that is high pH. The speaker was Shea Comfort who used to be the winemaker with Morewine. He is a consultant now. He wrote all those fantastic manuals that are available for download from the Morewine web site. (Red Wine Manual, etc.). 

Fantastic talk! My head just essploded from information overload. Definitely a winemaking rock God!!!! I am NOT worthy!!


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> You'll probably get a good buy here. Go for the Carolina first if they have one. The Arcadia's are very popular also and very stable. If you can get one with a rudder, get it.



Thanks Dan and they didn't have any of those brands. We actually ended up buying a canoe since Vicki wants to take our dogs with us most of the time. There's plenty of room in this for a Pomeranian and a Daschund. http://www.madrivercanoe.com/product/index/products/recreation/adventure_destiny_series/adventure_14


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice and it'll be plenty stable for the dog and room for a picnic lunch.


----------



## Redtrk

Runningwolf said:


> Very nice and it'll be plenty stable for the dog and room for a picnic lunch.



Thanks! This local livery bought several that had returned to stores like Cabellas, Dicks, and Bass Pro Shop. Some needed minor repairs and were professionally repaired and guaranteed so they are basically in new condition. This one had a small hole in it but was poly welded to fix it. I do poly welding and know that it will hold forever with no worries. It retails for $699 and I gave $300 for it so with a deal like that I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Boyd

Runningwolf said:


> Boyd, how the heck did you get that picture. That shot is unbelievable. Beautiful picture, thanks for sharing.



It has a lot to do with luck. Those little devils move around a lot.

I used a Sony a7 digital camera with a Tamron 300mm 2.8 lens and rested it on a brick wall for support. Shot about a dozen pictures and got 3 good ones.

I once shot a roll of 36, 35mm at hummingbirds and got 36 pictures of sky and trees. 

That lens was a real SCORE plus. Got it for $100.00 in a pawn shop. A new one is around $3,000.00

Currently looking for a Vivitar 90-180 lens for close-up photography.


----------



## Affe

I just racked my concord and pinot noir this afternoon for the fourth and third times, and they're looking good! I just need to save up some money to buy some bottling equipment, and I'll be good to go soon. Until then, they're just going to bulk age for a little while longer.

Haven't been on in a while as I've been busy with work picking up and moving into a new home. I plan to post some pictures of that soon -- had a lot of work done to make the place my own


----------



## SarahRides

Affe said:


> I just racked my concord and pinot noir this afternoon for the fourth and third times, and they're looking good! I just need to save up some money to buy some bottling equipment, and I'll be good to go soon. Until then, they're just going to bulk age for a little while longer.
> 
> Haven't been on in a while as I've been busy with work picking up and moving into a new home. I plan to post some pictures of that soon -- had a lot of work done to make the place my own



Do you all normally bulk age your concord? Is it something that is generally bottled and drank quickly like skeeter or improves over time? I've never tried it and am thinking about starting a batch.


----------



## Julie

SarahRides said:


> Do you all normally bulk age your concord? Is it something that is generally bottled and drank quickly like skeeter or improves over time? I've never tried it and am thinking about starting a batch.



I would bulk age, it does improe over time. Concord is good to blend with fruit wines as well. I did a concord/cranberry that is really good.


----------



## rodo

Bottled 65 bottles of Niagara, racked a few carboys, checked the SO2 levels of on half a dozen others.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rod they look great! I want to hear more about the wine your wife was dipping into! I never heard of it and I'm not telling how I heard about it either.


----------



## Runningwolf

SarahRides said:


> Do you all normally bulk age your concord? Is it something that is generally bottled and drank quickly like skeeter or improves over time? I've never tried it and am thinking about starting a batch.



Bulk age to let all the sediment drop out. I would generally bottle in 4-7 months and drink at 8 months.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Rod they look great! I want to hear more about the wine your wife was dipping into! I never heard of it and I'm not telling how I heard about it either.



OH I know how you heard about it and I'm interested as well.

Nice looking Niagara, Rod


----------



## rodo

> Rod they look great! I want to hear more about the wine your wife was dipping into! I never heard of it and I'm not telling how I heard about it either.


Thanks Dan. Now about you and my wife........
You must be talking about the Rougeon, it came from Walkers and is shaping up pretty well It has a deep red color. I got it to blend with Catawba but I don't think that's giong to happen now  as she seems to like it as it is.


----------



## Julie

rodo said:


> Thanks Dan. Now about you and my wife........
> You must be talking about the Rougeon, it came from Walkers and is shaping up pretty well It has a deep red color. I got it to blend with Catawba but I don't think that's giong to happen now  as she seems to like it as it is.



is this dry or sweet?


----------



## rodo

> is this dry or sweet?


 
Sweet about 1.02


----------



## Runningwolf

Rod even if its only about 20% to make a Pink Catawba would be good. I would do a bench trail with three glasses. 100 ml total in each glass of varius percentages of these two wines and have Jeannie judge them on taste and color. That might just change her mind.

I always use the 100 ml as it makes it easier to convert to larger volumes.


----------



## Tom

Finally all the wine is downstairs!


----------



## Redtrk

That looks good Tom. You've been busy!


----------



## Julie

Looks really good Tom. Bet you are happy to finally get everything back downstairs


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice set up Tom. Bet your glad that all done.


----------



## Rocky

Very nice job Tom. Glad you are back in the "old digs."


----------



## grapeman

And one of the best things is it looks dry now! Let's pray we don't get a return of last years weather. I bet the cellar would be OK now, but I'm not sure I could take that weather and it's results again!


----------



## ibglowin

Well done Tom! Those shelves are practically empty!


----------



## ffemt128

Came home from work and tried to clean out the front carb on my Suzuki S50. Seems over winter the front float is stuck and I'm blowing fuel from the carb overflow. Everything I read indicates it's the float. Poured some Seafoam in the tank and ran that through, it was still leaking so I ran the bike til it was squirting from the overflow and now I'm letting everything soak in a seafoam/gas mix. Hopefully a good soaking over knight will free up whatever is sticking. Supposed to be 60 tomorrow and 66 on Thursday. Would really like to get the bike out with out having to take the carb off. I already pulled everything imaginable and sprayed down with carb cleaner in an effort with no luck.


----------



## shoebiedoo

After being off flying status for 6 months, I'm getting ready to get back into the air tomorrow  Can't wait to be in the friendly skies again!!!! I have to get all the wine I have working in self help mode as they are all own their own for 7 days.


----------



## jeepingchick

Shoebiedoo, why were you grounded for 6 months? Ill bet tomorrow will be FANTASTIC!!! I hope the day goes great! 

Been a long hard week, I am ready for the weekend to be here... maybe a fresh start is in order...


----------



## shoebiedoo

The health bug bit me in the rear. But hey, that's partly why I got back inti wine making . But a fresh start is always geed eh? Hope your weekend is great!


----------



## sly22guy

Im back! Ive been on the shelf aging for a while, like my wine. Last year was a busy year for me. I have a not so new daughter Aubrie (9 months old). On the up side my blueberry/pom aged for a year and turned out amazing! The peach finally cleared and tastes wonderful. My apple is still aging. Im ready to start some new batches. Unfortunetly i missed the wine makers convention right down the street from me this week, of course i was sick!


----------



## Runningwolf

Shoe I hope things are better now! Sly good to see you back.


----------



## Julie

sly22guy said:


> Im back! Ive been on the shelf aging for a while, like my wine. Last year was a busy year for me. I have a not so new daughter Aubrie (9 months old). On the up side my blueberry/pom aged for a year and turned out amazing! The peach finally cleared and tastes wonderful. My apple is still aging. Im ready to start some new batches. Unfortunetly i missed the wine makers convention right down the street from me this week, of course i was sick!



Welcome back, you have some major catching up to do, I would suggest you start another blue/pom right away, that stuff just does not last long.


----------



## shoebiedoo

OK, one thing I don't like about the android app, I can't are where people are from. Slyguy, if you're near Youngstown Oh on the 31st. You're required to be a L'uva Bella for a get together


----------



## shoebiedoo

So first rotation back flying and I find myself in Oakland CA and have nothing to do tomorrow...Hmmmm. so I'm on my evening jog think to myself, a Harley trip to Sonoma county would be fun! So, anyone want to guess what's 3 doors down from my hotel? Yup a Harley dealership . So barring any last minute flights comming up, I'm touring Sonoma...any suggestions?


----------



## SarahRides

shoebiedoo said:


> So first rotation back flying and I find myself in Oakland CA and have nothing to do tomorrow...Hmmmm. so I'm on my evening jog think to myself, a Harley trip to Sonoma county would be fun! So, anyone want to guess what's 3 doors down from my hotel? Yup a Harley dealership . So barring any last minute flights comming up, I'm touring Sonoma...any suggestions?



That sounds fantastic! My husband and I were out there years ago, and I just kept thinking about how wonderful it would be to just ride around the vineyards on a bike! Go for it!  We went to several wineries. One of which was Red Truck (which was fun and beautiful) as well as Valley of the Moon (also beautiful). We went to a few small very small wineries as well, but I can't remember the names of them. Have fun!


----------



## jeepingchick

BOOOO That's no good!!! Glad u got ur wings back! Have fun on that ride! 
this girl has never been on a bike 




shoebiedoo said:


> The health bug bit me in the rear. But hey, that's partly why I got back inti wine making . But a fresh start is always geed eh? Hope your weekend is great!


----------



## Wade E

Trying to figure out this new phone! Just got my new Samsung Skyrocket and man is it fast!


----------



## Runningwolf

Dumped 23 bottles of Red Plum I bottled last summer into a carboy. Not happy with it as it's high in acid. I added one pound of sugar to take it from 1.01 to 1.02. Next I pulled two carboys out of the freezer (seyval and Marquis) and immediately racked off of the sediment and tartrates. Tomorrow I hope to come up with a decent blend using part of those two along with the Plum and also a red raspberry. The good news is I'll be bottling back into bottles that are all ready labeled.


----------



## Flem

Leaving for Florida next week so I filtered a Pinot Noir and racked my Blackberry Merlot and Chardonnay.


----------



## jeepingchick

I wanna go to the Philly Flower show today, but my friends plans changed unexpectedly, wich means she can't go with me. UGH! I think since I got child care already worked out I will go alone, but not nearly as fun! 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!!!!


----------



## SarahRides

I have had a pretty exciting weekend..........

Just bought a new-to-me car yesterday! It's a 2011 Ford Escape (decided to trade in my old car after some pricey repairs) with 18,000 miles on it, so it is practically new at a great price. 

My in-laws are coming over today to finish up installation of my new utility sink 

Then afterwards I'm going to borrow their taste buds for a little while to help me backsweeten some of my fruit wines from last summer so that I can bottle them in time for Easter.


----------



## Flem

Gonna' be a beautiful day today. I think I'll go out and do a little yard work.


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> Leaving for Florida next week so I filtered a Pinot Noir and racked my Blackberry Merlot and Chardonnay.



Was that the Pinot Noir from Luva Bella fall juices? I sampled some of mine last week and it's great. 

I back sweetened my Niagra and Concord from Presque Isle winery this morning. I took the Concord to 1.008 and the Niagra to 1.007 for now. Bot taste pretty good at this early age. I wanted to start low knowing I could always increase sugar. I still have 1.5 liters of the Niagra and 3 liters of the Concord not sweetened at all if I need to adjust downward based on bosses sugestions. I'll probably take the 3 liters and blend it with my catawba. We experimented with the blend when we were back sweetening the Catawba and it was pretty good.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug try a bench test of Niagara/concord at a 50/50 ratio. I did this last year and it went over very well.


----------



## jeepingchick

Lovely day at the flower show, got me 8 new violets and 1 mini rose and 2 pair earrings  SOOOOOO Happy with my haul... just wish i had someone elses credit card so I could have bought more LMAO!


----------



## Loren

Been tearing out the particle board flooring in the mobile home we live in. Putting down plywood and laminate, have about three hours left. This is really hard on a 73 year old. Then I get to paint the living room, dining room and kitchen. The fish are getting a break now, but they best beware next week. Loren


----------



## Flem

ffemt128 said:


> Was that the Pinot Noir from Luva Bella fall juices? I sampled some of mine last week and it's great.
> 
> I back sweetened my Niagra and Concord from Presque Isle winery this morning. I took the Concord to 1.008 and the Niagra to 1.007 for now. Bot taste pretty good at this early age. I wanted to start low knowing I could always increase sugar. I still have 1.5 liters of the Niagra and 3 liters of the Concord not sweetened at all if I need to adjust downward based on bosses sugestions. I'll probably take the 3 liters and blend it with my catawba. We experimented with the blend when we were back sweetening the Catawba and it was pretty good.



Yes, Doug, it was a bucket from L'uva Bella I got last fall. I put 3 ounces of medium toast French oak cubes in it for about 6 weeks. I may bottle it tomorrow. I think it's going to be pretty good. We'll see!!


----------



## Runningwolf

I've been working on coming up with some blend combinations today with plum, crabapple, red raspberry along with a bunch of grape wines. I think I have some combos worked out and will start blending this wee with hopes of bottling over the weekend. 

I checked out one blend I did a few weeks ago (crabapple/chardonnay) and POW what a bad bouquet. I took 4 100ml samples in glasses and performed a copper test. Sure enoung I had H2S and 2 drops of copper sulfate fixed it. Now I just need to figure the amount I need to add to a five gallon carboy.


----------



## Redtrk

I had intended to spend part of the day in the wine room however after finishing up the canoe lift I put in the garage to store it at ceiling level it was so nice out and when I got on my motorcycle I just couldn't get off of it. What a nice day to be outside!


----------



## tonyt

Wow, what a busy wine weekend.
I re-degased the Yakima Syrah w/grape pack, CC Showcase, that was fizzy after being in the bottle 10 weeks.
Filtered and bottled five gallons of Cabernet/Shiraz Australian, MM Renaissance and five gallons of Petit Verdot with grape pack, WE. Also degassed and finned Riesling Ice Wine style, WE. Too tired to start the Nebbiolio, CC, LR that arrived several days ago.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug try a bench test of Niagara/concord at a 50/50 ratio. I did this last year and it went over very well.



We did try that later in the evening with the excess from the sugar. Excellent combination. We will likely make part of this a blend at bottling time. I/We enjoyed it.




Flem said:


> Yes, Doug, it was a bucket from L'uva Bella I got last fall. I put 3 ounces of medium toast French oak cubes in it for about 6 weeks. I may bottle it tomorrow. I think it's going to be pretty good. We'll see!!



I ended up bottling mine yesterday. I used 1 stick of medium american oak. Very good taste, almost creamy tasting.


----------



## Flem

Packing for a 10 day trip to Florida.


----------



## DragonsLair

Took my finals for the Sensory Evaluation class at the NW Wine Institute.


----------



## Runningwolf

DragonsLair said:


> Took my finals for the Sensory Evaluation class at the NW Wine Institute.


 Goog Luck! Wow this is the class I would love to take some day if it was ever offered around here. How long was it and was it difficult? Feelings on the class?


----------



## jeepingchick

I applied for a new job last night... Kinda fed up with my bosses ever changing mood, and my lack of good pay.. Not really looking to hard since I do LOVE what I do, but I am keeping eyes open... maybe this one will pan out, if not at least Im happy huh ...


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> I applied for a new job last night... Kinda fed up with my bosses ever changing mood, and my lack of good pay.. Not really looking to hard since I do LOVE what I do, but I am keeping eyes open... maybe this one will pan out, if not at least Im happy huh ...


 
Good Luck, you know sometimes we don't move on cuz we kinda sorta like what you do but when you do move on you realize that this is waaaay better!


----------



## Tom

I'm on 4X counseling a week.
Boy do I need it


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> I'm on 4X counseling a week.
> Boy do I need it


 
There isn't a day that goes by that I am not thinking about you and praying, hang in.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> There isn't a day that goes by that I am not thinking about you and praying, hang in.


Ditto on what Julie said. Tom, Julie and I were just talking on the phone yesterday and we both were wondering how you were doing. We miss you buddy!


----------



## Tom

Came close to doing the deed Tues PM. had good help on my side and made the right ph calls. SS disability appt on Monday. X ur fingers, last hope



Julie said:


> There isn't a day that goes by that I am not thinking about you and praying, hang in.


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Came close to doing the deed Tues PM. had good help on my side and made the right ph calls. SS disability appt on Monday. X ur fingers, last hope



Oh Dear Lord! Just hang in there, ok? I know you are going thru some really rough times right now but just hand in there, if you don't fight it won't get better.


----------



## Tom

Thats 1 reason I'm not on as much.. It's saoo hard. I have alot of good "syke" drfugs which helps....


----------



## jeepingchick

Tom, looks like I missed something while I was away... Whatever it is hope all gets better and fast, Life can sure get in the way at times (((((((((HUGS)))))))))


----------



## DragonsLair

Runningwolf said:


> Goog Luck! Wow this is the class I would love to take some day if it was ever offered around here. How long was it and was it difficult? Feelings on the class?



The NW Wine Institute is part of the Culinary School at South Seattle Community College. I am working toward an AAS in Winemaking. The course was a standard quarter worth 3 credits. It wasn't very hard, partly because I have been making wine for several years but I still learned a crap ton about how to pick out all the different aromas and flavors. Plus every week we sampled 6-8 different wines so I got to try some wines I probably never would have on my own. 

I also took Intro to Enology at the same time and next quarter I am taking Wine Chemistry. I already suggested they offer some kind of online program for people who don't live close enough to attend but want to learn. Maybe not an accredited class but as a Continuing Ed.


----------



## dangerdave

Working OT today to make extra money for more wine goodies! Got an email this morning from a winery about an hour from my house. They are offering me all the used bottles I can carry off.

Finally! Endless free bottles! I knew they were out there somewhere!


----------



## Runningwolf

Chris good for you. Keep going as there is so much to learn I wish I had a place close to me to take these classes. I don't think I have the discipline or time to do an online coarse.


----------



## KSKOH

Danger, nice find on the bottles. Still getting mine by ones and twos from friends. I need to find a better source get more at one time or get my friends to drink more. Especially if the labels are easy to clean off that's a plus.


----------



## DragonsLair

KSKOH said:


> Danger, nice find on the bottles. Still getting mine by ones and twos from friends. I need to find a better source get more at one time or get my friends to drink more. Especially if the labels are easy to clean off that's a plus.



I soak mine overnight in a deep sink of hot water, then scrape the label with a razor blade and tidy it up with steel wool. A little work involved, but worth it for the price (free).


----------



## KSKOH

That's the same process that I am currently using. Always trying to make it easier. The key for me to 'easier' would be for the labels to float off after soaking. But, most need additional scrubbing and then some GooGone to get rid of the adhesive.


----------



## rodo

Blending, sweetening, tasting  .


----------



## amytmock

Today, so far, I've been sitting in the chatroom, wondering if it is an old link and hoping to see some friends I haven't seen for a couple months. I'll probably take a nap in a bit, and then get to work painting the guestroom later today.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Amy, miss seeing you around, wish I would have been in the room. Today I'll be bottling my a$$ off. I have seven different wines lined up and ready to go. Printed labels last night and will post later.


----------



## Runningwolf

Finally finished and a total of 22 cases bottled, labled and capsuled. Oops I lied the last wine I bottled was an extra and have to work on a label for it real quick. As stated above I'll post labels later.


----------



## jeepingchick

Today has been FANTASTIC!! I tried on every "interview" outfit I had, they all pretty much fell off or looked like clown clothing! So I went shopping to find.... I no longer need to buy clothing with a dreaded W beside the number!!!! Im finally wearing "normal people" clothing again!!!!!! I have lost 40 pounds since Jan 1st, I feel so much better physically and mentally!!! (I'm even gettin asked on more dates than ever... much to hubby's dismay LOLOL) .... So i bought a new pair of jeans and a properly fitting interview outfit! 

Then we went Kayaking. The kid was able to paddle the whole pond so we were able to stay out a good while with minimal whining from her LOL! I had a blast, can def feel in my shoulders how long it's been but it was so lovely! Just to soak up some sun (and a bit of pond water hehehe) was good for my soul! 

Tomorrow I hope I can bottle the bluberry shiraz  and rack the peach... it will need a top up so I think Ill stick some white grape juice in it...


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats!

Whats your secret to success?


----------



## jeepingchick

I don't eat like a fool anymore... seriously. I went on a hard core diet, I did protein shakes for break and lunch. had one snack and a small healthy dinner. No processed carbs, very little dairy. (lost my first 25 like this...in one month) ... then went on a doc prescribed appetite suppressant / metabolism booster. think I will start back on protein shakes this week.. I just missed chewing so much, so I took a few weeks off  LOL!


----------



## Julie

Nikki, that is awesome and I just have to ask 













You didn't get lost when at the pond


----------



## jeepingchick

ROFLMAO!!!! You sooooo suck!! and.............. no!



















but I did get tangled in a low hung tree while trying to tie my daughter onto my 'yak LOL! she was tired of paddling so I was hitching her up... see what happens when you drift toward the bank while rescuing the child!!!! I shudda let her float to me LOL


----------



## saddlebronze

I took out the welder and made a rock separator for the vineyard. Then I took the backhoe and separated all the rock from the soil. This must be love. I haven't worked so hard since then.


----------



## Famineguy

I watched my granddaughters play a soccer game. Then, I read for most of the day. I was going to start my Malbec but decided top it it off until tomorrow.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Nikki, that is awesome and I just have to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't get lost when at the pond


 

Nikki...it's the first thing that crossed my mind also. We all know how difficult it is not to get lost walking around a round pond!


----------



## Loren

Niagara, This was made from Old Orchard frozen concentrate. Put it under the trailer a year or so ago and forgot about it. The wife fixed the traditional St. Patrick Day diner and when I asked what wine she wanted she said Niagara. Unbelieveable, this stuff was great, we drank the whole bolltle and hen finished off the rest of a bottle of Peach. It is amazing what time can do to a bolle of wine. I came close to dumping this stuff a year ago. Loren


----------



## jeepingchick

LOL i was not WALKING around it, i was PADDLING through it... so


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> LOL i was not WALKING around it, i was PADDLING through it... so


 Ok That makes sense Nikki sorry about the confusion. You got lost paddling from one side of the ponp to the other. Thanks for setting us straight. LOL didn't you miss us those few months you took off.


----------



## jeepingchick

to the corner with you Dan!!!



and you know I missed everyone loads.... I'm just going through a lot... finally decided hiding from my friends was probably not exactly helping! LOL


----------



## Julie

OK wait a minute, walking around a pond and paddling around a pond where is the difference?????


----------



## Runningwolf

Easy Julie next she'll be telling us who she was paddling!


----------



## jeepingchick

ROFLMAO!! Y'all if ya aint nice!


----------



## jeepingchick

Went down to Annapolis to Whole Foods n Ulta today. Had a great time with Ky. Then we came home, cleaned a bit and then bottled the Blueberry Shiraz.... forgot to sanitize one cork so looks like I'll be drinking a bottle....


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> ............... forgot to sanitize one cork so looks like I'll be drinking a bottle....



You did that on purpose, I know it!!!!! k

Love it,


----------



## jeepingchick

HAHAHAHAHAH D'OH I've been caught!!!!  well..... its the first GREAT batch I've had in a while.. heck it's the first batch I've done in over a year 0.o Sooooooo good to be back!!!!!


----------



## Julie

Sooooooooooooo good to have you back!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Sooooooooooooo good to have you back!


 LOL sooo good to have someone else picked on, huh!


----------



## jeepingchick

I choose to call it "loving" not "picking"..... I may be misguided, or maybe I actually like the abuse.... hmmmmm  Luv You All! 




Runningwolf said:


> LOL sooo good to have someone else picked on, huh!


----------



## Redtrk

I racked my Pear Chardonnay this morning then we took our dogs on their first canoeing excursion. They did great until the Pomeranian saw ducks take off then jumped in after them. After he jumped in he had this OH CRAP look on his face. We stopped so I could lift him out.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rick, cool pictures and story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jeepingchick

ROFLMAO Rick!!! Poor wet pup!!! Hows the water in Ohio?? We went out yesterday and it was hella cold dripping off the paddles onto my legs but so worth it!!!! Great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Affe

Finally back to work after a short hiatus due to a freak seizure episode last Thursday (I've never had seizures before, so we have some tests scheduled to figure out whats going on). Can't drive for 6 months though 

Got an itch that I want to scratch -- I feel that the concord and pinot noir wines I have bulk aging have been aging long enough! I plan to purchase some super kleer kc for the pinot (it still looks ever so slightly cloudy even after 3 rackings and 3 months of aging, and there is currently no visible sediment).

Curious if anyone has any suggestions on bottle fillers? Been looking at the Ferrari Automatic Bottle Filler and it looks like an easy to use piece of equipment. Only curious if I have to use an auto-siphon or not (I've been using a carboy cap to perform the rackings).
http://finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp?MM_PartNumber=4889


----------



## Runningwolf

Affe said:


> Curious if anyone has any suggestions on bottle fillers? Been looking at the Ferrari Automatic Bottle Filler and it looks like an easy to use piece of equipment. Only curious if I have to use an auto-siphon or not (I've been using a carboy cap to perform the rackings).


 I like the Buon Vino Gravity filler of all the fillers under $40.00.


----------



## Julie

just got done with bottling the moscato that I got last August and racked the concord, this stuff really had a lot of crystals sticking to the side of th carboy, the taste is pretty good.

I now have 6g carboys empty for my buckets that I am picking up on the 31st.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> just got done with bottling the moscato that I got last August and racked the concord, this stuff really had a lot of crystals sticking to the side of th carboy, the taste is pretty good.
> 
> I now have 6g carboys empty for my buckets that I am picking up on the 31st.


 Julie, did they both have the tartrates? Where did they come from? Walkers? I know everything I got this year from the Lake Erie Region was very high in tartrates which is the norm.


----------



## jeepingchick

It's been a rough day. Thankfull I have stuff to plan and work on to keep my mind from wandering to badly


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Julie, did they both have the tartrates? Where did they come from? Walkers? I know everything I got this year from the Lake Erie Region was very high in tartrates which is the norm.


 
I don't have much from my concord but I can say that the Niagra and Catawba dropped a ton of acid. All have been back sweetened, none bottled as of yet.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Julie, did they both have the tartrates? Where did they come from? Walkers? I know everything I got this year from the Lake Erie Region was very high in tartrates which is the norm.


 
Just the concord had the crystals and they came from a friends backyard. The concord that I have in my backyard didn't yield any crystals. The moscato's came from Luva Bella's and no crystals. I ended up having to put SuperKlear to the moscato's to get it to clear so that might have knock out some crystals. I was amazed at how clear the moscato was.


----------



## Flem

I didn't have any crystals in my Moscato from L'uva Bella either.


----------



## Affe

Runningwolf said:


> I like the Buon Vino Gravity filler of all the fillers under $40.00.



Awesome, thanks for the suggestion, I'll look into it!!

EDIT: Do you know of a vendor that offers these? Been doing some google searches... no luck so far (though a lot of winemakingtalk.com shows up! lol)
DOUBLE EDIT: Found it *here*. Is this the right item? It doesn't say anything about hose sizes -- I have 5/16" hose at the moment.


----------



## ffemt128

Going to bottle the 2nd batch of pee at some point today. I also need to rack off the peach wine. It's been in secodary almost a month now and is mostly clear. Will add kmeta and sorbate today.


----------



## ffemt128

Wrong post


----------



## ffemt128

I filtered 11 gallons of Catawba, 6 gallons of concord, and 5 gallons of niagra. Took what wouldn't fit in 5 gallon carboys and blended into 2 gallons. Waiting til tonight to taste.​


----------



## Affe

ffemt128 said:


> I filtered 11 gallons of Catawba, 6 gallons of concord, and 5 gallons of niagra. Took what wouldn't fit in 5 gallon carboys and blended into 2 gallons. Waiting til tonight to taste.​



You blended all 3? Please tell us how it tastes when you get a chance


----------



## jeepingchick

TGIF what a week... I'm happy to be going out tomorrow!!!


----------



## Flem

Sitting in Ft. Myers, FL airport. Waiting for a 9:00 pm flight back to Pittsburgh.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

I'm drinking a fantastic Amarone and trying to decide what kit to make next...hmmm...lol. I'm also realizing I now have a use for those 1gal coke bottles (carboys) I found in my Grandmother's basement last fall


----------



## jeepingchick

JUST pulled myself outta bed got dressed n started a load of laundry. It's a quarter to 10 and I am just now becoming alive for the day ... YAYAYAYYAYAYAYYYYYY Mission Lazy Bum has begun!! It will last a cool hour then off to the store then home to clean and do homework!! .... not much of a Lazy Bum day, but I shall take what I can get after the week I have had!


----------



## Tom

Filed for Social Security and Social Security disability.

Now the wait


----------



## Runningwolf

Good luck Tom. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Runningwolf

I made some more wall space in the wine cellar and worked on some new display racks for my wine library. Got everything cut drilled and stained. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to cut the dowels to length and add them to the 1x12's and maybe hang them. I'll be able to add one bottle each for 45 more varieties. I have 8 bottles already waiting to go up there.


----------



## Redtrk

After getting up to date on my wine racking etc I decided to try our my favorite new toy.  We have these neighbor dogs who think their only purpose to go outside it to bark continually. If mine bark when they are out I tell them to stop and they do. The neighbors never tell them to quiet down even if they go out after midnight. I will tell you that this thing works great and is well worth the money. It sends out an ultrasonic sound pulse that make them stop barking and run away. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000E7KVQ2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 
My other neighbor actually gave me mine since he had three of them on his work truck. He works for the utility company dealing with residential meters.


----------



## ffemt128

ffemt128 said:


> I filtered 11 gallons of Catawba, 6 gallons of concord, and 5 gallons of niagra. Took what wouldn't fit in 5 gallon carboys and blended into 2 gallons. Waiting til tonight to taste.​


 


Affe said:


> You blended all 3? Please tell us how it tastes when you get a chance


 

Affe,

It was a gallon of Catawba, 1 1/4 liter of Niagra and 3 Liters of Concord. I think it was outstanding. That's just the opinion of my wife and I. I'll probably blend some of the Concord with the Catawba when I get ready to bottle. Its was a worth while experiment. Now next October when we get Catawba from Presque Isle, I'll have to get 2 buckets of Concord instead of one. 

On the agenda for today is cutting up and splitting the wood from my Mulberry tree that we had cut down this week. It was too big and hasn't produced berries in almost 3 years. Will make good firewood this for the fire pit.


----------



## jeepingchick

Just did my weekly weigh in and monthly tape out... 43 pounds lost and 21 inches down!!!! I'm feeling great and off all my meds! Have not had reflux in 2 months, and the little heart burn from spicy stuff was concurred by 2 tums!!! I am insanely happy right now! 

If I can get this homework done and my grocery run done I will be starting a new batch of wine tonight... fingers crossed!!!


----------



## TJsBasement

jeepingchick said:


> 43 pounds lost and 21 inches down!!!! I'm feeling great and off all my meds!



That's awesome, good for you.


----------



## Brian

jeepingchick said:


> Just did my weekly weigh in and monthly tape out... 43 pounds lost and 21 inches down!!!! I'm feeling great and off all my meds! Have not had reflux in 2 months, and the little heart burn from spicy stuff was concurred by 2 tums!!! I am insanely happy right now!
> 
> If I can get this homework done and my grocery run done I will be starting a new batch of wine tonight... fingers crossed!!!


 



Great job! keep it up..


----------



## Runningwolf

YEA NIKKI!! Great job!! I'm proud of you!


----------



## jeepingchick

Thanks everyone!! I'm really pleased of course  the health benifits should be my main reason I know... but dang I am just so happy my butt doesn't have its own zip code anymore!!!! I'm so close to being at my goal! It has been a very tough challange, but I think I may just be able to do it! 

got most of everything done today... still have one paper left to write. I wrote one earlier and made 8 replies to the classes forums so I am almost done... UGHHHH doubt I'll get to the wine tho


----------



## Coldone

Cleaning up after yesterday's fiasco, drove through the country looking for an acreage, and now.. Starting a Pinot Grigrio!! Loving Sundays!!


----------



## Flem

Just started an RJS, Winery Series, Chilean Malbec. This 18 liter kit had a 5.5 lb jar of grape skins. Can you say "yum"!


----------



## TJsBasement

Im wondering if any of my neighbors have called the cops yet, I'm out planting my very first grape plants and the smile on my face has to say "I'm breaking the law".


----------



## Coldone

TJsBasement said:


> Im wondering if any of my neighbors have called the cops yet, I'm out planting my very first grape plants and the smile on my face has to say "I'm breaking the law".



That's breaking the law?? Bahahaha!! Love IT!!


----------



## rodo

Filled in another 100 holes in the wine rack


----------



## Runningwolf

Rod my friend, that is a beautiful site!!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Never thought I'd say this too a guy...Nice Rack, Rod!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

I moved my primary fermenter to the basement today. The fermentation has been steady but today it really took off and we came home to the first floor smelling like wine. No spills, this is just from the outgassing. So the wine is out of the pantry and into the basement. I didn't want the kids going to school smelling like wine tomorrow


----------



## Wade E

Smells good doesnt it! Did the wife like the smell? My wife cant stand the smell and I love it! Just dont let it get to cold or it could stop early! Id say if it gets below 70 down there then get a brew belt to keep it warmer and also youll want to keep it warmer for degassing and clearing.


----------



## Wade E

Rod, that rack you made is awesome looking, especially now that its full, very commercial looking and elegant!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Wade E said:


> Smells good doesnt it! Did the wife like the smell? My wife cant stand the smell and I love it! Just dont let it get to cold or it could stop early! Id say if it gets below 70 down there then get a brew belt to keep it warmer and also youll want to keep it warmer for degassing and clearing.


It didn't bother me but my wife didn't like it. The basement is in the mid 60s in the spot I put it. That's about what it was at in the pantry too. No heat vent in the pantry either.


----------



## offdagrid

Today im drinking a raspberry i made last year


----------



## rodo

Thanks guys.


----------



## SarahRides

Wow Rod, that looks amazing! I just did a lot of bottling this weekend. I'll probably post pics after I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Flem

That's just plain beautiful, Rod.


----------



## ibglowin

Very nice! 

Where did you get the wine rack?

Mikey likes it! 



rodo said:


> Filled in another 100 holes in the wine rack
> 
> View attachment 3831


----------



## Affe

rodo, I'm jealous. I don't believe I'll ever have enough carboys to make a collection like that, especially with my girlfriend whittling away at it at the same time!


----------



## rodo

> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where
> did you get the wine rack?
> 
> Mikey likes it!


 

Mike here is a link to the whole thread.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f4/my-wine-making-room-cellar-6629/


----------



## rodo

> rodo, I'm jealous. I don't believe I'll ever have enough carboys to make a
> collection like that, especially with my girlfriend whittling away at it at the
> same time!


 
I started with 1 or 2 kits at a time and it just sort of snow balled from there.


----------



## jeepingchick

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Never thought I'd say this too a guy...Nice Rack, Rod!





LOL! Agreed!


----------



## jeepingchick

Just started a Chocolate Orange Port Kit  YAYAY! 

day was insane with the boss up everyones rear, but at least its over n I'm home. Drinking a bottle of my bluberry shiraz and dang its good!!! Luv this breezin kit!


----------



## ffemt128

Off work today, have to take my 5 y/o to the dentist. She has a cavity that needs a filling. After that weather permitting we may head to the park for a little. Whoooo Hooo.

This afternoon I'll take batch #3 of the pee and transfer to carboy to make room for #4 in the primary.


----------



## jeepingchick

Have had a really bad yesterday followed by a really bad last night. I had 1.5 hrs sleep and want nothing more than to call in sick... but I know its a high case load day and will feel guilty if I do that. So with limited makeup and a no fuss ponytail, here goes nothing! Wish me luck please, I am gonna need it not to kill anyone!


----------



## ffemt128

Currently thawing 14 - 4 1/2 lb bags of strawberries so that I can stem them this afternoon. Hoping to pitch yeast over the weekend for a batch of strawberry wine. The above will go toward a 5 1/2 gallon batch which will equate to just over 11lbs per gallon. I should be able to get almost 5 full gallons of juicew based on previous steaming of the same berries. I'll pick up some strawberries in the strip district of Pgh for an fpac when I'm ready. Saw them the other day 8lbs for $5.00.


----------



## ibglowin

Don't kill anyone on a Friday, then you miss the entire weekend in jail. Always on a Monday! 



jeepingchick said:


> Have had a really bad yesterday followed by a really bad last night. I had 1.5 hrs sleep and want nothing more than to call in sick... but I know its a high case load day and will feel guilty if I do that. So with limited makeup and a no fuss ponytail, here goes nothing! Wish me luck please, I am gonna need it not to kill anyone!


----------



## Flem

Racked my RJS, Winery series, Chilean Malbec over to the Secondary.


----------



## Flem

Heading up to L'uva Bella Winery to pick up juice buckets and meet some new forum friends, have lunch, and share some wines.


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok this is a test to try and post attachments from my Droid. We are at luva bellas eating lunch with WMT friends.

Top pic is Julie & husband,
Shoebiedoo, Rocky & wife
Almargata & wife, Hokapsig
Rodo & wife, Flem & wife


----------



## Flem

And a handsome group, it is!! 
Had a great time. Thanks, everyone. We'll have to do it again.


----------



## Julie

I had a really good time, am so happy I got to meet Shoebiedoo, Rocky and his wife. We got to do this again!

And remember July 7th!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

heading off to an adult easter egg hunt.. wish us luck...lol


----------



## Julie

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> heading off to an adult easter egg hunt.. wish us luck...lol


 
I"m kinda scared to ask what that is


----------



## Flem

Sounds a little "kinky", doesn't it?


----------



## Rocky

Bev and I had a wonderful time at L'Uva Bella, meeting with Julie, Dan, Al, Rod, Bill, Mike, Steve and most of their "better halves." It was great company, great wine and great food. Thank you for including us. We look forward to the next meeting.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rocky it was great to meet you, Bill and Steve for the first time along with your wife. It was indeed a great day, we were treated well at the estabishment and as always it was good to see the rest of the crew.


----------



## Runningwolf

I picked up a bottle today of Italian Amarone produced by Chateau Des Crois Chien. It was bottled 3/25/2012. I was trying to figure out who's wine this was if anyone can help me out that was at lunch today.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Julie said:


> I"m kinda scared to ask what that is


 
Adults only, after dark, picking up easter eggs with prize tickets inside after you have been drinking for a while.


----------



## rodo

It was really great to meet you all, and a special thanks to the folks at Luva Bella.


----------



## Runningwolf

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Adults only, after dark, picking up easter eggs with prize tickets inside after you have been drinking for a while.


 Kind of like a truth or dare game. You have to do what ever the ticket says? LOL


----------



## Hokapsig

I had a GREAT time meeting new friends and tasting GREAT wines. I encourage all other board members who are near by to attend the next meeting as I felt warmly welcomed into group. Mrs. Ho has made it clear that she must attend the next meeting. I will make sure that Bushy Run Winery brings some bottles for the group's tasting pleasure.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Runningwolf said:


> I picked up a bottle today of Italian Amarone produced by Chateau Des Crois Chien. It was bottled 3/25/2012. I was trying to figure out who's wine this was if anyone can help me out that was at lunch today.



I confess, It was mine. Tell me I didn't misspell TROIS LOL (House of the Three Dogs)! and remember, it's still young and needs a some time yet so don't open it tomorrow then flame me <grin>
Today was a BLAST! It's always nice to have faces behind the posts.


----------



## almargita

Great time yesterday at the get-together, plus had to attend a 70th birthday party last nite for one of our close friends. Turned out to be a very loooong but enjoyable day and night!! Also thanks to Luva Bella for putting up with us, & letting us share our own wine in their resturant. Don't think too many other places would let the customers do this.... The waitresses also seems to enjoy sampling our wines too.

Al


----------



## Rocky

Runningwolf said:


> I picked up a bottle today of Italian Amarone produced by Chateau Des Crois Chien. It was bottled 3/25/2012. I was trying to figure out who's wine this was if anyone can help me out that was at lunch today.


 
Hi Dan, that is from Steve (Shoebiedoo). He calls his operation Chateau des Trois Chen (House of the three dogs).

Whoops! Sorry Steve, did not see your reply.


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds like a good time was had by all!


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Rocky and Steve. The bottle is put away for future tasting. Steve I figured out your winery name when I put it in Goggle Translate but you should see what it brought up first before I put in the last letter and the last word. It came up as Castle of the Three Sh!ts until I added the letter "n" and then it came up "Castle of the three Dogs".


----------



## shoebiedoo

Runningwolf said:


> Thanks Rocky and Steve. The bottle is put away for future tasting. Steve I figured out your winery name when I put it in Goggle Translate but you should see what it brought up first before I put in the last letter and the last word. It came up as Castle of the Three Sh!ts until I added the letter "n" and then it came up "Castle of the three Dogs".



That's too funny! Would have been more appropriate I think.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Rocky said:


> Hi Dan, that is from Steve (Shoebiedoo). He calls his operation Chateau des Trois Chen (House of the three dogs).
> 
> Whoops! Sorry Steve, did not see your reply.



Its OK Rocky. I'm used to being the " Cellophane Man"


----------



## grapeman

I'm in the vineyard again today pruning some more after I started a new thread about beginning a new 4 acre vineyard.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Today, I get to start the 60 gallons of juice I got at L'uva Bells


----------



## Hokapsig

*short bucket*

Did anyone that got buckets at Luva Bella yesterday end up with a short bucket? My Pinot Noir has only about 5 gallons instead of 6.


----------



## Rocky

Hokapsig said:


> Did anyone that got buckets at Luva Bella yesterday end up with a short bucket? My Pinot Noir has only about 5 gallons instead of 6.


 
Bill, I got 7 and they were all full.


----------



## almargita

didn't open yet... will let you know, they all feel filled to the top. Been cutting the jungle outside, letting the buckets warm for a day or so. Guessing the instructions are the same as last years as I wasn't given anything this year?? Everything should be ready to start, just pull the lid, stir & wait for the yeast to do its magic...... have to check if I have enough 6 gal carboys, if not have plenty of 5's & will have to put some juice into 1//2 gal jugs when finishing the Primarys.

Al


----------



## Hokapsig

I'm wondering should I say something to the winery? There was no spillage in the car.


----------



## Runningwolf

I would say something just In case some one else mentions it to them also.


----------



## Flem

I'd call them, Bill. Both of mine were almost too full. About 1 inch from the top. Both are already happily fermenting after putting on brew belts last night.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Hokapsig said:


> I'm wondering should I say something to the winery? There was no spillage in the car.



I'm with Dan. Just Give them an FYI for their quality control. All 9 of mine were full.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Flem said:


> I'd call them, Bill. Both of mine were almost too full. About 1 inch from the top. Both are already happily fermenting after putting on brew belts last night.



I wish I had 9 brew belts <grin> I've got the reds on a belt..the whites can take as long as they want!


----------



## rodo

> Did anyone that got buckets at Luva Bella yesterday end up with a short
> bucket? My Pinot Noir has only about 5 gallons instead of 6.


 
I didn't get any in that variety but the ones I did get were full. At least you live nearby in the event they want to do somthing for you.


----------



## jeepingchick

Been a decent weekend. Tried on dresses for a friends wedding, I get to be Maid of Honor....again... yup 2 times for the same bride, lets hope I am not the bad luck charm LOL I should up load the pic of the dress, its the wrong color (had to order the correct one) but it fits....and it was SMALLER than the size i tried on 2 weeks ago!!!! YAY Me!!!!


----------



## grapeman

Congrats on the weight loss and the 1000th post Nikki!


----------



## Runningwolf

WOO HOOOO Nikkie, congrats both accomplishments. Looking forward to seeing those pictures.


----------



## ibglowin

Sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## Duster

My son in law decided it was time this weekend that it was time our wines had there own website. 
I must admit, he did a prety good jop putting somthing together over this past weekend.
http://fourseasonswines.webs.com/
Check it out, join our members list have fun with it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Duster, I checked out your web site. It is the beginning of something really cool!


----------



## OilnH2O

Huevos rancheros, sunny-side up, with Chimayo red chile at Ranchos de Chimayo. I went more "traditional" with the drink: frozen margarita!


----------



## jeepingchick

Hey I didn't even notice that!! What a great post for such a milestone  seriously tho, so many changes going on for me right now. the weight loss part is good and giving me encouragement that I can get through everything else!


----------



## ibglowin

Breakfast of champions my friend! 



OilnH2O said:


> Huevos rancheros, sunny-side up, with Chimayo red chile at Ranchos de Chimayo. I went more "traditional" with the drink: frozen margarita!


----------



## Hokapsig

As an update to my dilemma.....

I purchased 3 six gallon containers of juice from Luva Bella winery last Saturday. When I get the containers home and opened them, I found that my Pinot Noir contained only about 4 1/2 to 5 gallons of juice. Acting upon the recommendations of posting Winemakingtalk board members, I contact the winery this morning to explain my predicament.

I spoke with Ruth, who has the patience of Job. She told me to bring up a jug and they would stand behind thier product and make me good for the missing juice. Now that's customer service! 

Looks like another jaunt to Ohio this weekend for lunch and to get my missing juice (and maybe another bucket or two). This time Mrs. Hoka will be along for the ride (mainly because she gets a free lunch out of the deal).


----------



## tonyt

Hokapsig said:


> Looks like another jaunt to Ohio this weekend for lunch and to get my missing juice (and maybe another bucket or two).


Wow, what a great marketing ploy. Talk about building in repeat business. And using sweet little Ruth to execute the plan.


----------



## Flem

I didn't think you'd have a problem with them. They've always been good to deal with. It sucks that you have to drive all that way, but at least the Mrs. gets to go this time and you might get a couple more buckets ot of the deal. Win-win!!


----------



## jeepingchick

The new dress, I had to order the color she wants, but secretly I LOVED the red! LOL!.... just dont look at the arms!! (work in process remember??? LOL)


----------



## Julie

The arms are find Nikki, the weight loss is very noticiable, a big congrats to you. Lookin good girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> As an update to my dilemma.....
> 
> I purchased 3 six gallon containers of juice from Luva Bella winery last Saturday. When I get the containers home and opened them, I found that my Pinot Noir contained only about 4 1/2 to 5 gallons of juice. Acting upon the recommendations of posting Winemakingtalk board members, I contact the winery this morning to explain my predicament.
> 
> I spoke with Ruth, who has the patience of Job. She told me to bring up a jug and they would stand behind thier product and make me good for the missing juice. Now that's customer service!
> 
> Looks like another jaunt to Ohio this weekend for lunch and to get my missing juice (and maybe another bucket or two). This time Mrs. Hoka will be along for the ride (mainly because she gets a free lunch out of the deal).


 
Luva Bella are very customer friendly, kinda figured you would get something out of it. Sorry we won't be home this weekend or we would be joining you for lunch. Let us know what other buckets you get. By the way what all did you get the other day?


----------



## Flem

Smokin' Nikki!!!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Runningwolf

jeepingchick said:


> The new dress, I had to order the color she wants, but secretly I LOVED the red! LOL!.... just dont look at the arms!! (work in process remember??? LOL)


 
Nikki, absolutely beautiful. I'm proud of you!!


----------



## Famineguy

Duster said:


> My son in law decided it was time this weekend that it was time our wines had there own website.
> I must admit, he did a prety good jop putting somthing together over this past weekend.
> http://fourseasonswines.webs.com/
> Check it out, join our members list have fun with it.



Duster. I checked it out and signed up. I could not view the videos though. I am using an iPad. Do the videos need Flash to view?


----------



## jeepingchick

Julie said:


> The arms are find Nikki, the weight loss is very noticiable, a big congrats to you. Lookin good girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks... I'm really starting to believe ppl when they say they notice but I'm still really unselfconscious!! 



Flem said:


> Smokin' Nikki!!!  Keep up the good work.



ROF!!! Thanks!!! <blushing>




Runningwolf said:


> Nikki, absolutely beautiful. I'm proud of you!!



TYSVM!!! It's been a hard road!


Yall are to sweet to me! It's been a tough road. I kinda feel tho, the weight loss is the only thing in my life I have control over right now. I'm becoming kinda OCD on it, but as long as I keep healthy as I loose I am gonna say its ok LOL!


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> .......Yall are to sweet to me! It's been a tough road. I kinda feel tho, the weight loss is the only thing in my life I have control over right now. I'm becoming kinda OCD on it, but as long as I keep healthy as I loose I am gonna say its ok LOL!


 
Nikki, a two years ago I lost 28 pounds, I know how hard that is and you deserve the praise. Unfortunately for me, I fell on the last step in our basement, slammed my right knee on the basement floor, my doctor told me I bruised the bone and it would be a good 9 months before it was better. He was right, I have not been able to do any exercise until this past February. I gained back 8 pounds, not much but I'm not happy.

Your weight lost is a huge accomplishment and you deserve to be praised. That is not an easy road.


----------



## shoebiedoo

jeepingchick said:


> I'm becoming kinda OCD on it, but as long as I keep healthy as I loose I am gonna say its ok LOL!



Until you want to change the acronym to CDO because that would be in alphabetical order, you're fine.

Not knowing your history or anything I will say this. When you start posting pictures it's a sign YOU'RE starting to feel good about yourself AND the results you're seeing. That, my friend is the best part!!!  Keep believing, it's paying off big time.


----------



## jeepingchick

Julie, You know what, you did not GAIN 8 pounds back...you kept 20 pounds OFF!! That 8 pounds will be a piece of cake compared to the 20 of before  You got this!! I can recommend a shake program that works. I do not exercise much due to work/school/kid/house/softball for kid.... just no time, but its still coming off thanks to drasticly changing my eating habits and actually eating like a normal human being and not like the glutton I was last year. 

Shoebidoo, yes your right. I feel really good. I still know I have a long way to go, but am so happy with where I am! The Half way point feels this good, I can not wait to feel the GOAL!


----------



## Hokapsig

Julie said:


> Luva Bella are very customer friendly, kinda figured you would get something out of it. Sorry we won't be home this weekend or we would be joining you for lunch. Let us know what other buckets you get. By the way what all did you get the other day?


 
Julie, for my first time there, I picked up a Cab Sauv, Pinot Noir and a Chardonnay. I could be talked into a Cab Franc or a Viognier....


----------



## ffemt128

Congrats Nikki, My wife went on a program last year. Hers was lost due to diet control and excercise. She still wants to lose another 5-10 but as with her, you should be proud of the gains (or losses in this case) you have made.


----------



## Flem

Just bottled my RJS, Orchard Breezin', Blackberry Merlot. I got 28, 750ml's and 7 splits.


----------



## Rocky

I made one of my favorite meals from my childhood; mustard greens, cannelloni beans and sausage, lots of red pepper flakes, salt and pepper. Yum! I plan to have it tonight with Flem's _Carmenere_, some good Italian cheese and my Bride's great bread. Double yum!


----------



## Affe

Bottled my concord yesterday. Sent a couple of bottles home to my father. He and the step-mom loved it, likening it to their favorite sweet wines.

Looks like I'll have to start another batch soon...


----------



## Julie

The weather was so sweet this winter I have the next 7 days off that does not count against my vacation time. AM I HAPPY THAT I WORK AT A SCHOOL DISTRICT???????????? HE11 YEA. 



Well for now, but I'll probably have a pay freese at the beginning of the school year.



BUT I'M HAPPY GIRL NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Good for you! Now get those bottles washed. By the way how did you ever fit all that juice in your car. I got outta there before you went to get it since I filled your car up with empty bottles.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Good for you! Now get those bottles washed. By the way how did you ever fit all that juice in your car. I got outta there before you went to get it since I filled your car up with empty bottles.


 
roflmao,well to be honest I left Mike handle it but I looked over at one point and he was pulling cases out and putting buckets in. And I have been washing bottles for the last two days, would like to do a big bottling day on Thursday.


----------



## jeepingchick

Awsome Julie!!! Im so Jealous! I just gave back vacation cuz I didnt wanna use my PTO LOL


----------



## Flem

Uncovered the Fifth-wheel. Getting ready for another season.


----------



## jeepingchick

Been a MEH kinda day... need to shake my funk :S good news is My dress arrived today so the bride can stop twitching LOL!


----------



## Hokapsig

Stuck working at the plant on the river behind Mountaineer Casino. Thinking more about making wines than work....


----------



## shoebiedoo

Ready or another 7 fun filled days in the air  I'm wondering what to do about all the juice I have fermenting. The white's are fermenting nice a slowly. They're only down to 1.07 or so after 4 days but they're still turning a lot so I'm happy. I'll probably just lock the lids on them (with an airlock) and forget about them for a week. I'll let the "better half" stir the red's (with grape pack) till they get closer to zero and then have her lock those. I'M GOING TO MISS MY BABIES WHILE I'M GONE  

Wade, I'll be thinking about you buddy


----------



## Julie

shoebiedoo said:


> ........ I'M GOING TO MISS MY BABIES WHILE I'M GONE  ................




Whew, you had be worried there for a minute, I thought you were going to say you are going to miss your babies and WIFE while you are gonna. Thank God you didn't say that!!!


----------



## Coldone

Had a pretty uneventful day filled with a freak snowstorm, leaking chimney, and some bad news in the mail.. So I went out and visited some of the local wine shops, picked up some gear and to recover from the freak week.. I'm starting a batch from scratch tomorrow


----------



## Tom

Tonight my Homebrew Club is sponsoring a Keg for Cancer benefit for me


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> Tonight my Homebrew Club is sponsoring a Keg for Cancer benefit for me


 
Sounds like a good time, the benefit that is. How would one go about donating to the cause?


----------



## Tom

*benefit*

https://www.paypal.com/

then send to this email

[email protected]

Thanks,


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> https://www.paypal.com/
> 
> then send to this email
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Thanks,


 

Done deal Tom. Every little bit helps. Now if eveyone would do he same....It would really help...


----------



## Tom

Thanks Doug,
every little bit helps. Had nothing comming in since Dec and when I get donated $ for my wine. SS starts 4/18 1st ck. Tough to be on SS when I'm only 63.


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> Thanks Doug,
> every little bit helps. Had nothing comming in since Dec and when I get donated $ for my wine. SS starts 4/18 1st ck. Tough to be on SS when I'm only 63.


 

I can only imagine. Hang in there and take care of your self. You have a good group of friends on the forum.


----------



## Runningwolf

Went to an interesting auction today. The guy was an old time doctor and winemaker. Everything had been boxed up for over 25 years. I tried to bid on a lot of 3 cases full of glass ware including flasks, beakers, distilation apperatus and really cool other glass items. I am sure worth over $1000 but it went for $350 and that was more then I was willing to spend. The wine in his cellar was so old the corks were rotting out in the bottles, but I'm sure there were some good ones. There were a lot of carboys and several types I've never seen which makes me believe they may have come from the medical field. I wasn't interestred in the press and I know the carboys were going to sell for more then they were worth so after the glass sold that I wanted I left. 

Tomorrow I am holping to go look at an "Happy Valley" Homesteader apple cider press that I saw listed for sale. Does anyone have one that can comment on it?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Tonight my Homebrew Club is sponsoring a Keg for Cancer benefit for me


 Good Luck Tom!


----------



## SarahRides

I spent the past few days cleaning/cooking. Every year for Easter we have a crowd of anywhere from 25-30 people in the house (last year broke the record of 34 people). It gets pretty crazy around here, but a good time! We have an Easter Egg Hunt, was well as a "Peep Show" (a peep decorating contest). Have a great holiday everyone!


----------



## Runningwolf

SarahRides said:


> I spent the past few days cleaning/cooking. Every year for Easter we have a crowd of anywhere from 25-30 people in the house (last year broke the record of 34 people). It gets pretty crazy around here, but a good time! *We have a "Peep Show"* . Have a great holiday everyone!


 WOW even I would come for that!


----------



## Runningwolf

Sorry couldn't help it but you left yourself wide open for that one!


----------



## Hokapsig

Back to Luna Bella today to get the missing gallon of Pinot Noir juice. Being that I had to drive back to get the phantom gallon, I got a good deal on another bucket of Cabernet Franc and got to speak with the winemaker, who patiently answered all my questions....


----------



## Runningwolf

Charles is awesome. He'll help in any way he can. He's coming up to visit me here a in a week or two.


----------



## jeepingchick

Had a crazy week. I'm not sure what end is up anymore... but I got the MIL from BWI this morning, she came for easter break to spend time with the kiddo. Our eleventh wedding anny is tomorrow ... Oh well time to heat the pizza.. Then to rack the wine and drink some more wine  and yes I said PIZZA! I am letting myself have a piece of very thing crust whole wheat very light cheese and sauce pizza... and I LOVE it!!! Whole Foods makes a great Greek Pizza that is to die for!


----------



## Tom

Trying to get back to Normal. Normal me?? Oh well I had a very successful Keg for Cancer benefit for me. Alot also "donated" to my wine fund. They als had a pay pal where you can leave donations. Alot of my wine club was there and were very inpressed with my Beer club. Wife and daughter tasted some great homebrew.


----------



## pjd

Tomorrow I am holping to go look at an "Happy Valley" Homesteader apple cider press that I saw listed for sale. Does anyone have one that can comment on it?[/QUOTE]

I think I spotted that one on Craigs list. Let me know if you pass on it.


----------



## jeepingchick

need a new wine kit.... must be sweet.... what should I do. I soooo love my orchard breezin Blueberry shiraz I just bottled!


----------



## ffemt128

ffemt128 said:


> Done deal Tom. Every little bit helps. Now if eveyone would do he same....It would really help...


 


Tom said:


> Trying to get back to Normal. Normal me?? Oh well I had a very successful Keg for Cancer benefit for me. Alot also "donated" to my wine fund. They als had a pay pal where you can leave donations. Alot of my wine club was there and were very inpressed with my Beer club. Wife and daughter tasted some great homebrew.


 
Tom,

Glad to hear the benefit went well. I'll see what I can kick up next pay day as well. I've known alot of people who suffered from cancer, my father being one, I would hope everyone on WMT would contribute to Tom's cause. Cancer is not something anyone can plan for.

Hope all is well with you Tom. Things will get better.....

In my prayers,

Doug...


----------



## DirtyDawg10

jeepingchick said:


> need a new wine kit.... must be sweet.... what should I do. I soooo love my orchard breezin Blueberry shiraz I just bottled!


 
Not sure if it was a kit or not but I tried some of Wade's Chocolate Rasberry Port and it was fantastic. I'm hoping to make that one at some point if it was a kit.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Have a Happy Easter everyone! Don't forget to break out the good stuff today


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> Had a crazy week. I'm not sure what end is up anymore... but I got the MIL from BWI this morning, she came for easter break to spend time with the kiddo. Our eleventh (and possibly last) wedding anny is tomorrow so I am a bit down  It is the first one I havnt bought anything for him for.... hope he did the same or I will feel like an a$$ LOL! Oh well time to heat the pizza.. Then to rack the wine and drink some more wine  and yes I said PIZZA! I am letting myself have a piece of very thing crust whole wheat very light cheese and sauce pizza... and I LOVE it!!! Whole Foods makes a great Greek Pizza that is to die for!



Nikki, I am so horribly sorry to hear this! Hopefully you two can work out your differences. If ya need someone to chat with let me know.


----------



## Runningwolf

Going to check one of these out today. Hope I can get it for the right price.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Going to check one of these out today. Hope I can get it for the right price.


 

nice........


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Going to check one of these out today. Hope I can get it for the right price.



Good luck!


----------



## Wade E

Apple crusher Dan? Im going to Easter Mass today as I finally got confirmed last night!


----------



## shoebiedoo

Runningwolf said:


> Going to check one of these out today. Hope I can get it for the right price.



Looks like an antique version of R2D2


----------



## jeepingchick

I am doing a Choc Orange port right now, I am racking it to carboy today  Great Minds Huh? I could not find a choc berry one, so I went with orange... 




DirtyDawg10 said:


> Not sure if it was a kit or not but I tried some of Wade's Chocolate Rasberry Port and it was fantastic. I'm hoping to make that one at some point if it was a kit.


----------



## ffemt128

Transferred my Gwertztraminer, Sav Blanc, Barbera, Petite Syrah and Strawberry to secondaries. Now I'm getting ready to head out to go throw some lead down range for an hour with my boys.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

jeepingchick said:


> I am doing a Choc Orange port right now, I am racking it to carboy today  Great Minds Huh? I could not find a choc berry one, so I went with orange...


 
Cool! Let me know how it turns out. I was never a fan of sweet wines until I tried that port


----------



## Hokapsig

ffemt128 said:


> Transferred my Gwertztraminer, Sav Blanc, Barbera, Petite Syrah and Strawberry to secondaries. Now I'm getting ready to head out to go throw some lead down range for an hour with my boys.


 
Supposedly there is a place in New Stanton where you can shoot combat. Money that would have been desgnated for shells is now storing WE kits downstairs....


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade E said:


> Apple crusher Dan? Im going to Easter Mass today as I finally got confirmed last night!


 Wade thats great, Congratulations.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Supposedly there is a place in New Stanton where you can shoot combat. Money that would have been desgnated for shells is now storing WE kits downstairs....


 

Interesting. I belong to Forest Grove Sportsmen's Club. Nice club, hardly ever anyone there when I go which is cool to have the range to yourself. We went through about 300 rounds of ammo. Good day..

Now to start getting dinner ready.


----------



## Runningwolf

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Cool! Let me know how it turns out. I was never a fan of sweet wines until I tried that port


 It's great, I'm on my third batch!


----------



## ibglowin

I swear the church will let anyone in these days....... LOL

Congrats!



Wade E said:


> Im going to Easter Mass today as I finally got confirmed last night!


----------



## Flem

Wade E said:


> Apple crusher Dan? Im going to Easter Mass today as I finally got confirmed last night!



Missed your post. Congratulations, Wade! Welcome to the church.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Julie

Home from visiting with our son who lives in South Carolina, had a great time even though I had to go to an Urgent Care unit because of a kidney infection. And because of that, didn't bother going to any wineries but we did go to the Flying Saucer, you know Mike is trying to get a plate up on the wall that he drank 200 beers. I'm thinkin this is going to take some years to do


----------



## shoebiedoo

Julie said:


> Home from visiting with our son who lives in South Carolina, had a great time even though I had to go to an Urgent Care unit because of a kidney infection. And because of that, didn't bother going to any wineries but we did go to the Flying Saucer, you know Mike is trying to get a plate up on the wall that he drank 200 beers. I'm thinkin this is going to take some years to do


_
I LOVE that place!!!!!! I go to the one in Littlerock everytime I'm there! They have a saying ingraved in the glass above one of the doors "friends don't let friends fly drunk" !!! I love that saying


----------



## jeepingchick

.....edited...


----------



## jeepingchick

shoebiedoo said:


> _
> I LOVE that place!!!!!! I go to the one in Littlerock everytime I'm there! They have a saying ingraved in the glass above one of the doors "friends don't let friends fly drunk" !!! I love that saying



OMG I miss the Flying Saucer in LR!!! Had so much fun there everytime I went ...Also loved the Underground Pub back in the day... Sigh.. I miss Arkansas at times...


----------



## jeepingchick

Went Kayaking with Cody yesterday. We left the kiddo with her granny, I was nervous since it was our first outing since the decision, but I had a blast and so did he. Was good to know there is hope for the friendship!!! We are all going to the Balt Aquarium today. Hopefully it will be just as fun. Kylie is pinging this morning she is so excited to go


----------



## tonyt

Wade E said:


> Apple crusher Dan? Im going to Easter Mass today as I finally got confirmed last night!


 Congratulations Wade, Alleluia.


----------



## Coldone

Went to first day on a new site.. Forgot a card I've never been asked for, and you need to show in order to even be hired.. Which they already have a photocopy of.. And got the day off of work due to not having it.. Damn missing that card on me cost me 400 bucks today lol!! Ahh. Life.. You funny..


----------



## ffemt128

jeepingchick said:


> Went Kayaking with Cody yesterday. We left the kiddo with her granny, I was nervous since it was our first outing since the decision, but I had a blast and so did he. Was good to know there is hope for the friendship!!! We are all going to the Balt Aquarium today. Hopefully it will be just as fun. Kylie is pinging this morning she is so excited to go


 

Nikki,

I have friends that went through the same as you, they continued living together even after all was finalized. Both say they get along better now than they did when married. Things have a strange way of working themselves out with time. Hang in there.


----------



## ffemt128

Sweetened the Catawba gain this afternoon. originally we figured for 1.004 and it tasted good initially. Let it sit a month, bottled 5 gallons and decided it wasn't sweet enough. Back sweetened to approx 1.010, opened 5 bottles to replace some that I need for this weekend.

Good tasting now, will re-sweeten again later before bottling the rest..


----------



## Julie

LOL, Doug, that is where I have mind at, 1.010. I just wasn't happy with anything less. Still haven't bottled mind, hoping by next week.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just finished my local taxes. Silly, every year I get federal and state done asap and hold off on the local and it literally takes about 10 minutes on line.


----------



## Julie

lol, love the pic Dan, shouldn't laugh, thou it is too close to being true. I do taxes for several people and every year I hurry up and do their federal and leave the state and local go, well this year I am now going nuts trying to get them done.


----------



## Runningwolf

I use turbo tax which includes both. Thats why I'm always behind on local.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> I use turbo tax which includes both. Thats why I'm always behind on local.


 
turbo tax charges you to do your state, you can just go to the state revenue site and do it.


----------



## jeepingchick

Had a blast at the Aqua. today!!! Was to much fun to have a day trip with my MIL one more time. I love her to death!!! (don't hear that much do ya?)


----------



## jeepingchick

BTW the penguin's name is Juan, he is my soul mate! Alas I had to leave him in the store, he was way to high maintenance... and by that I mean they wanted $300 bucks for that bad boy and I told em to shove it!


----------



## SarahRides

jeepingchick said:


> BTW the penguin's name is Juan, he is my soul mate! Alas I had to leave him in the store, he was way to high maintenance... and by that I mean they wanted $300 bucks for that bad boy and I told em to shove it!



At least you got to take a picture to remember him by!


----------



## Runningwolf

Nikkie great pictures! I enjoyed them on fb also.

Headed off to a workshop on Sanitation in the Winery at Cornell Research Center today.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Done with 7 fun filled days of flying the friendly skies! Going home to my babies!!!!! Oh yeah, I'll see the wife and kid too


----------



## SarahRides

Out seeing a movie and getting a Pedi with my best friend, then if I get home early enough, maybe starting a gallon of blueberry mead!


----------



## ffemt128

Working half day then running around picking up last minute stuff for my son's wedding on Saturday. Going to be a good time. My youngest bought his brother an AR15 for a gift from the groomsmen. Whooo Hooo, can't wait to take that to the range....


----------



## Flem

Congratulations and have a great time at the wedding. How many cases are you taking? What a sweet wedding gift. Kind of a guy thing.


----------



## ffemt128

Flem said:


> Congratulations and have a great time at the wedding. How many cases are you taking? What a sweet wedding gift. Kind of a guy thing.


 

I bought 2 cases from Kavic Winery in Carnegie (old neighbors own it) and I'm taking about a case and a half of my own including some Pee.

Definately a guy thing.


----------



## Boatboy24

Degassing and stabilizing my first kit tonight! Let the bulk aging begin. WooHoo!


----------



## jeepingchick

Have had a wonderful week so far. Hope everyone else has to!


----------



## shoebiedoo

Racked the Malbec and Shyrah I got from L'uva Bella, into secondary. After 11 days the sg was down to 1.012 on the Malbec and .668 on the Shyrah. The yield was GREAT. I got 3 Paklab carboys + 1 gallon out of 3 buckets of Malbec (added Grape Packs). and almost filled a paklab with the Shyrah. The white are still up around 1.030 but have good activity.


----------



## g8keeper

shoebiedoo said:


> After 11 days the sg was down to 1.012 on the Malbec and *.668 on the Shyrah.*


 
do you .998???....never have seen a hydrometer that goes down past about .900...lol....


----------



## shoebiedoo

g8keeper said:


> do you .998???....never have seen a hydrometer that goes down past about .900...lol....



 Yeah, I meant .998 Thank you for showing me the errors in my personal repertoire


----------



## ffemt128

Rehersal for the wedding this am. Tomorrow is the big day. Can't wait.


----------



## Flem

Leaving for a weekend trout fishing trip to northwestern PA. Coming back on Monday.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Getting ready to play in the USA Hockey, Adult Hockey Classic (tournament) this weekend here in Columbus. 

I'm PSYCHED!!  
Can anyone guess what position I play?


----------



## Rocky

Can anyone guess what position I play?






I am guessing Michael Myers!


----------



## g8keeper

shoebiedoo said:


> Yeah, I meant .998 Thank you for showing me the errors in my personal repertoire


 
lol....no problem, shoe....lol...was thinking that if ur gravity was that light, then houston, we have a problem.....that would be like a mist on the tongue.....i think it would evaporate as you poured it into your glass....lol....would be one hell of an angel's share then....lol..


----------



## g8keeper

just another usual day of work til 5.....then taking the mutt to puppy class at 6....possibly gonna try to get a workout at the gym in, but not sure if i'll be successful, considering faceoff is at 7:30....lol...


----------



## Flem

shoebiedoo said:


> Getting ready to play in the USA Hockey, Adult Hockey Classic (tournament) this weekend here in Columbus.
> 
> I'm PSYCHED!!
> Can anyone guess what position I play?


 

Either coach or "wine boy"!!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Getting ready for a week off from work 

I was talking to friends of mine last night and they have a relative who gave their kids each a bottle of port when they were born. The idea is to age it for 21 years and then give to them for their 21st birthday. Cool idea IMO.


----------



## ffemt128

Busy day started with rehersal for eldest son's wedding which is tomorrow. Then hom to play a while with the 5 y/o. Aftert that we had a 5 y/o bday party at a bowling alley(they had wine cheap). We got home from that at 8:45, eldest son asked me to bottle his 2 y/o JOAM mead. smells great, did nt taste. Now having a glass of Catawba. Nearest hotel from the wedding is 12 miles, Julie is 4, may be knock, knock'in on heaven's(julie's) door about 10:00 PM. (Just kidding Julie, we'll sleep in the driveway. Have coffee ready if there is a strange vehicle in your driveway tell mike to knock before shooting.)

Seriously though. Will have a glass or 2 but have to drive home. Most of the beverages will be water.......


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

ffemt128 said:


> Busy day started with rehersal for eldest son's wedding which is tomorrow. Then hom to play a while with the 5 y/o. Aftert that we had a 5 y/o bday party at a bowling alley(they had wine cheap). We got home from that at 8:45, eldest son asked me to bottle his 2 y/o JOAM mead. smells great, did nt taste. Now having a glass of Catawba. Nearest hotel from the wedding is 12 miles, Julie is 4, may be knock, knock'in on heaven's(julie's) door about 10:00 PM. (Just kidding Julie, we'll sleep in the driveway. Have coffee ready if there is a strange vehicle in your driveway tell mike to knock before shooting.)
> 
> Seriously though. Will have a glass or 2 but have to drive home. Most of the beverages will be water.......


 
Some days you have to do what ya gotta do.

congrads on the son's wedding and gaining a new daughter!


----------



## Hokapsig

racked the Pinot Noir (sg 10.20) from the bucket to glass. Getting ready to move the Chardonnay and Cab Sauv to glass also. But, its off to WV for a one day outage then to NJ for a two day meeting. I hope my wines survive until I return....


----------



## Runningwolf

I heard there's a party at Julies house tonight.


----------



## deboard

Did a lot of planting today. I filled out my trellis with 3 Noirette vines and 2 Traminette. Then I planted another Noirette and 2 Traminette vines around the grape arbor. 

This required transplanting a red raspberry plant and making the choice to uproot my one and only concord vine to make room. I intended to let the concord go, but I just couldn't, so I replanted it in a temporary location until I can find it a new owner. 

So that brings me to 20 vines, I'm full for now.


----------



## tonyt

Bottled MMR Chardonnay. Then went to Crawfish Boil.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> ............Nearest hotel from the wedding is 12 miles, Julie is 4, may be knock, knock'in on heaven's(julie's) door about 10:00 PM. (Just kidding Julie, we'll sleep in the driveway. Have coffee ready if there is a strange vehicle in your driveway tell mike to knock before shooting.)..,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 
4 miles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where was this reception? Hope you had a good time.


DAN if I'm having a party at my house you are supply all the wine


----------



## jeepingchick

Gotta cram n finish this homework so I can get out on the Kayak!!! What a beautiful day! I need a bit of tan to.... tho a life vest tan isn't to very attractive LOL! Hope everyone is having great weather and has a great day! 

I'm gettin a bit discourage on this diet thing :-( I have been stuck at 48 pounds lost for almost 2 weeks now.... SO close to the 50 mark and I can not seem to reach it no matter how little food I put in my mouth GRRRRRRR!


----------



## jeepingchick

ROFLMAO!!!! We just got back from Kayaking... I tried to upload the video but it wont let me  go to my FB and watch it... SOOOOOOO worth the time LOLOL!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> 4 miles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Where was this reception? Hope you had a good time.
> 
> 
> DAN if I'm having a party at my house you are supply all the wine


 

Reception was at Lingrow Farm. Actually probably more than 4 miles but it's still closer than the nearest hotel. At least you're only 1 exit away. Olesia behaved and she drove home. I had a helluva good time and my wine was a hit with everyone who tried it.

We had nothing but compliments on how Steve ran everything, he is truely a top notch professional. Thanks again for being part of their special day Steve.


----------



## Julie

Doug, glad to hear the reception went so well and Olesia behaved herself  you soooo owe her big time! And you know it does not surprise me that Steve is such a professional at his job.


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> Gotta cram n finish this homework so I can get out on the Kayak!!! What a beautiful day! I need a bit of tan to.... tho a life vest tan isn't to very attractive LOL! Hope everyone is having great weather and has a great day!
> 
> I'm gettin a bit discourage on this diet thing :-( I have been stuck at 48 pounds lost for almost 2 weeks now.... SO close to the 50 mark and I can not seem to reach it no matter how little food I put in my mouth GRRRRRRR!


 
Don't get discourage, you are on a plateau and you might be here for a few weeks, you need to figure out how to switch up the diet and exercise that you are currently doing, your body has grown used to it and has adjusted.


----------



## Julie

Had a great weekend, boy, thought I would never see a great weekend! As most of you know, I had a brother who died, then last week, my mom was rushed to the hospital with possible pnuemonia but that was caught very early and turned out ok, then I ended up in an urgent care in South Caroline with a kidney infection then on the way home last Monday, my guy who works in the warehouse that I oversee, is off last week because his girlfiend and mother of three of his children had died in an accident. Here she was working out in the yard and his oldest daugher who is only 15 was backing up a pickup, she lost control and ran over her mother. This was another blindside and just so horrific. 

Anyway, this weekend was very nice, had a great time with some jeep friends, went on a great trail ride today and staying positive that better things are to come.


----------



## jeepingchick

Julie, I sooooo know! The prob is I haddn't been working out cuz of time issues, I don't know how to manage and change that  

Kayaking was a blast today here are a few pics


----------



## Julie

jeepingchick said:


> Julie, I sooooo know! The prob is I haddn't been working out cuz of time issues, I don't know how to manage and change that
> 
> Kayaking was a blast today here are a few pics


 
I was checking them out on facebook, love the pics, you guys look like you were having a great time.

I hear you about the time thing, I missed the last basement steps last April and bruised my kneecap, it has taken over 9 months for it to heal. I am now finally getting back into exercising. I am thankful that all I did was gain 6 pounds, now to take that off and the other 20 and I will be one happy girl. You know kayaking is a great exercise so you got that one in!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie glad to hear you finally got a break and had some Julie time for fun.

Doug, happy to hear the wedding went well and no surprise about Steve being tops in the business.

Nikki, Your looking great. As you know I also love kayaking but it's a little early to go our around hear yet. I use to go out in the cold water when I had the proper gear but it just doesn't really appeal to me now a days.


----------



## jeepingchick

Dan, we do not have proper gear, but I am stubborn and refuse to pass up a sunny day! Teeeheeee  Actually the water down here wasnt so bad yesterday, Hubby fell in while screwing around and wasn't chattering LOL! We went out the 2nd weekend in January as well, water was FREEZING then, but we didnt get wet so was ok  We just got our kayaks last year, so I am not real advanced, but I enjoy it so much! I can't wait to find a nice rough river to go down though. Not rapids mind you, not yet anyways LOL!


----------



## ffemt128

I've never really tried a kayak before, I do enjoy canoeing though. I try to head down our local creek every year. They dredged the lower part 2 years ago and water levels really dropped. It takes about 2-3 hours to go from Canonsburg to Bridgeville based on the water levels. The leg from Heidleberg to Crafton is about the same.


----------



## jeepingchick

GOT GRACE POTTER TIX!!! (yes ... bit excited!) Never thought I would get to see her live, but she is coming to Wilmington in June and I pounced on the presale tix today! I'm a happy bunny! 


Doug, rent one and try it out!!! You will love it! When it gets warmer we need to do a combined Wine / Kayak BBQ and have fun on the water!!! Something for everyone  I love to Kayak with a group just as much as I'd like to be alone!


----------



## harleydmn

Just got done starting my winery series Chilean Malbec, racking my Peach skeeter pee off the lees and washing a bunch of bottles. A lot of work but a great hobby!


----------



## SarahRides

Eye doctor, then probably as a result, spending the day in a dark room! An excuse to spend the day in my dark basement/winery!


----------



## ibglowin

Headed down South to spend the long weekend with good friends in Las Cruces. The pool is open, the weather will be in the low to mid 80's and the "Salty Dawg's" will be flowing freely!


----------



## g8keeper

another day of work, then gonna check my niagara again....if gravity hasn't changed, gonna rack again off sediment and stabilize it....gonna take my time before bottling this one.....gonna let it do most of the clearing on it's own i think, which has already started....think i might have added just a pinch too much acid in the beginning, but once i backsweeten, it will be perfect....i like having that slight little acidic crispness in my whites anyways....


----------



## Tom

Found out today that I will be discharged from 4 days a week of intensive couneling to once a week.


----------



## ibglowin

Good news Tom! 

Hang tough my friend.


----------



## ffemt128

Great news Tom, hope your feeling better. Hang in there.

Picked up 2 corny kegs this evening. The cost, a couple bottles of wine for each. Venturing into the kegging of pee.

will be working from home tomorrow so I'll start another batch of pee to fill one of the kegs with. 

Saturday is Crafton VFD's Night at the Races so I'll be busy pretty much all day. Looking forward to a successful event. If anyone is in the area, it starts at 6:00 pm and the cost is $15 or 2 for $25. Admission includes free beer, food and mixers. If drinking wine or hard alcohol, you need to BYOB.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom great news. You're doing great!

Doug, Congratulations on your 3000th post!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, Congratulations on your 3000th post!


 
Whoo Hooo, didn't even realize. Thanks Dan.


----------



## Hokapsig

Racked the Luna Bella Cab Franc, Chardonnay, Cab Sauv into glass; Stabilized the WE Barolo and Cab Sauv/Merlot; re-cleaned (for the heck of it) fermenters; I am down to a WE Luna Rosa, 5 gallons of Julie's Candy Cane and 5 gallons of Jack's Chocolate Cherry to start....


----------



## TJsBasement

I had to drive all the way to Cumberland MD from Pitt. What no good roofers in these parts. Hey the good thing is I can stock up on Everclear.


----------



## Rocky

We been bottlin'! We bottled 81 bottles of _Pinot Grigio_, 51 bottles of _Verdicchio_ and 25 bottles of _Moscato con Albicocca_ (Muscat with Apricot), a dessert wine (SG 1.020). Of course there was a pressing need to QA each carboy... A tough job but someone has to do it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Poured wine in the tasting room all day today. Lots of fun watching people taste your finished products.


----------



## Brian

Taught my second begining wine making class at the local HBS. I love doing that getting to talk to people who are interested in starting into this great hobby.. Started a plum and a New Zealand pino for the class so I brought them home to finsh.


----------



## Runningwolf

Brian I absolutely agree with you. Working in the tasting room was a lot of fun today but I would also like to fill in working in the wine supply part also. Next week I'll be helping out distributing the Chilean wine that was ordered and I look forward to that. Selling fresh juice in the fall was great also.


----------



## millwright01

Racked the rhubarb and added a strawberry f-pack. Backsweetened to 1.012. I was shooting for 1.010. Wife wanted it to 1.030 but we will let it age for a couple more months and try it again.Strawberry really helped with the bite when I tested it on the bench. I'm excited about this one.


----------



## rob

Bottled my Brianna, 120 of them


----------



## Redtrk

I bottled a White Zin and Pear Chardonnay. Tomorrow the Moscato is going to get corked.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got my CC Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zin started early this morning. Stared at my triple berry pee and Barolo for a few minutes too.


----------



## SarahRides

Runningwolf said:


> Brian I absolutely agree with you. Working in the tasting room was a lot of fun today but I would also like to fill in working in the wine supply part also. Next week I'll be helping out distributing the Chilean wine that was ordered and I look forward to that. Selling fresh juice in the fall was great also.



Sounds like fun! I'm sure you all are very proud of your work, was it wine that you had actually had a part in making? I may try to make another trip out that way some long weekend this fall, it all depends on what direction my job takes and how easy it will be to take time off.


----------



## jeepingchick

Not feeling well so I didnt do anythig with my choc orange... just wanna sleep tday ughhh insane that a sunburn can drain you so much. I need energy!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Spent most of the day fighting with an old ford 8n tractor. A few weeks back tried to start it, battery was dead so I took it home and put it on the charger. This morning everything looked good, battery was charged. Took it to the vineyards, put in in the tractor.... nothing. carried it to a neighbors and put it on his charger for about an hour. Again everything looked good, full charge... again nothing. Then we noticed the positive side had a bulge in in.. bad battery. went into town, $90 for a 6V battery, ouch.
Got it back to the vineyard.. bingo, fired right off. Brush hoged for about an hour when I hit a dirt pile and killed the engine, then I noticed the radator was boiling over. Let it cool for a while then took it back to its parking space and called it a day. Still have a lot of work to do there.
The grapes are full of buds, Yea!


----------



## shoebiedoo

So, here I am taxing down the taxiway, minding my own business when I see this



That's something you don't see every day


----------



## grapeman

Went to a small Farmer's Market at the Golden Arrow Lakeside Resort in Lake Placid today. I left a dusting of snow behind at home and went through 5 inches of heavy wet snow covering the trees on the way there. Not much right there in town, but there was still several inches on the way back. It was an Earth Day event featuring eco-friendly green businesses. Not real busy, but a fun day.


----------



## Runningwolf

SarahRides said:


> Sounds like fun! I'm sure you all are very proud of your work, was it wine that you had actually had a part in making? I may try to make another trip out that way some long weekend this fall, it all depends on what direction my job takes and how easy it will be to take time off.


I love to see you up here some time. Yes some of this wine I made and some was older.



shoebiedoo said:


> So, here I am taxing down the taxiway, minding my own business when I see this
> That's something you don't see every day


OMG how cool that would be! Glad you got a picture of it.




grapeman said:


> I left a dusting of snow behind at home and went through 5 inches of heavy wet snow covering the trees on the way there. Not much right there in town, but there was still several inches on the way back. QUOTE]
> 
> We haven't seen anything yet but they are caliing for up to 6-12" by tomorrow sometime. Very wet snow that will take down trees and power lines.


----------



## ffemt128

rob said:


> Bottled my Brianna, 120 of them


 
Where did you take it to sg wise? Just out of curiosity. We currently have ours at 1.002 and I need to rack one more time as we dropped more acid since last racking.


----------



## Flem

Just finished stabilizing and degassing my Gewurztraminer from L'uva Bella (juice bucket).


----------



## g8keeper

another 10 hour day of work, then off to the bowling alley for payoff night....afterwards, home then time to hit the gym for a bit of a workout....


----------



## SpoiledRotten

shoebiedoo said:


> So, here I am taxing down the taxiway, minding my own business when I see this
> View attachment 4123
> 
> 
> That's something you don't see every day


 

Great shot! I saw the other side of that a couple of years ago when we were down in Florida on vacation. We had no idea it was happening until that afternoon when we saw the neighbors getting ready to go see the Shuttle take off at sunset. Well, we got the camera ready and went to the lake side to take some pics. It was absolutely beautiful, watch the Shuttle take off, dropping the booster rockets, and heading into space.


This one is not a favorite pic of the event, but it's all I have with me right now.


----------



## shoebiedoo

That's a nice shot! That Contrail is really brite. That's an event I would have liked to have seen.


----------



## shoebiedoo

That's a nice shot! That Contrail is really brite. That's an event I would have liked to have seen. I did get ti see it from the air once. We were being re-route by air traffic control. When we asked why we were told it was because of an altlas middle launch. We circledor a while so we could see it. So from 41,000 we watched it dissapear into space. Nonpics though


----------



## amytmock

Today I will be celebrating my 31st birthday -- from behind a desk at work


----------



## Flem

Happy Birthday, Amy!


----------



## ibglowin

Make it a "birthday week" then!

Have a good one! 



amytmock said:


> Today I will be celebrating my 31st birthday -- from behind a desk at work


----------



## Runningwolf

Happy birthday Amy!


----------



## Rocky

Happy birthday, Amy. Have a great one!

Today I put on 6 gallons of Chardonnay-Semillon (CellarCraft Premium Kit) and 12+ gallons of Super Tuscan (RJS Winery Series, 2 kits). I added a "secret ingredient" to the Super Tuscan to see how it comes out. I will let you all know if and how it works.


----------



## ffemt128

Dentist appointment with my daughter this am then a Costo trip for more lemon. Once I get home I'll filter my skeeter pee and try my hand at force carbonating 2 gallons of it in a corny keg. My only problem is that I don't have a fridge to get the temp down and it's currently about 50 degrees in the basement. I'll take it to 30 psi and leave it there until the weekend.


----------



## jeepingchick

In Knoxville tonight!!! Love road trips!!


----------



## ffemt128

Bottled 3 gallons of Pee last night and put the remaining 2 gallons in a keg, been sitting at 30 psi with a temp of around 50 for 12 hours, not going to try this one until tomorrow night. Hoping the carbonation takes. I don't have an extra fridge so I'll have to rely on time and pressure for carbonation.


----------



## Tom

Getting ready for the Womens Club plant sale and town wide yard sale


----------



## pjd

Today I tried to make some room in my winemaking area. All of my carboys were full and i needed to start bottling. So I bottled 28 bottles of Riesling from a California Juice bucket. 25 bottles of Skeeter Pee (my best one yet), 60 bottles of Elderberry and 25 bottles of Elderberry Blush. Tomorrow I will tackle the 24 gallons of Cabernet-Merlot, 6 Gallons of Zinfandel, 6 Gallons of Shiraz, 6 gallons of White Merlot and 5 gallons of English Barley wine Ale.
That should free up a few carboys and should about run out my bottle supply.


----------



## JOESILVA401

Very busy! Where do you purchase your bottles, and do you de-gas prior to bottling? Thanks!


----------



## Tom

Today was Town wide Yard Sale. WE did verry good.


----------



## pjd

JOESILVA401 said:


> Very busy! Where do you purchase your bottles, and do you de-gas prior to bottling? Thanks!


 Yes I de-gas before bottling. I have a vacuum pump and use it to splash rack to another carboy. It de-gasses very well. I buy my bottles from my local Home Brew shop, Windy Hill wine in Meadville PA. and of course have all of my friends saving thier bottles. Today 6 cases of bottles were recycled. the rest were new.
Phil


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> Yes I de-gas before bottling. I have a vacuum pump and use it to splash rack to another carboy. It de-gasses very well. I buy my bottles from my local Home Brew shop, Windy Hill wine in Meadville PA. and of course have all of my friends saving thier bottles. Today 6 cases of bottles were recycled. the rest were new.
> Phil


 Windy Hill rocks! Tell Rich I said hi!


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Windy Hill rocks! Tell Rich I said hi!


 i will do that. Rich is a great guy and a great resource. He is also competitive with any internet site and I like to spend my money with someone that i know and someone that is a small business man as i am.


----------



## Famineguy

Relaxing today after returning from a 10 day trip to London, UK. Didn't see much in way of wine there, except for the great prices on European wines in the small wine shops. Of historical interest was Henry VIII's wine cellar at Hampton Court Palace and the famous wine fountain at Hampton Court (although it is not clear to me whether it actually ever functioned as a wine fountain). I will post pics as soon as I get them sorted out.


----------



## g8keeper

another day of work, and then probably another trip to the gym....hoping to get the blueberry-pom/berry blend that i was supposed to start yesterday, started today.....lol...


----------



## Tom

Trying to finish putting up my 12x12 screen room. the top canvas needs alot more streching.


----------



## Hokapsig

the company is getting thier money's worth out of me. After 6 eleven hour days in Bethlehem, driving home to the burgh, then out to Chicago for the week. Hoping to get home on Saturday to see my wines and the family, then off to DC for Sunday for work. Haven't had a day off since Easter and won't until the day before Mother's day...

I need a day off....


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW Bethlehem, I hope you got a chance to go to Cigars international and Bethlehem Brew Works!


----------



## artguess

I started a one gallon primary of some strawberry wine made from two jars of strawberry jam from Krogers plus a cup of sugar. I prefer using good strawberries but couldn't find any that had a real good taste so I went with the jam. I'm still waiting on my 5 gallons of froo froo wine to finish so I can bottle it. It's been on secondary ferm for since November! It should be quite strong when its done, just the way I like it!

No poem was ever written by a drinker of water
Homer, Greek epic poet, (Eighth Century BC)


----------



## Hokapsig

Close, but no Cigar. But I did get to the Brewworks. A very tasty Cobb salad was had, but alas, no fermented beverages due to the boss present...

Now in Chicago and searching Craigslist for any wine making goodies...


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> Close, but no Cigar. But I did get to the Brewworks. A very tasty Cobb salad was had, but alas, no fermented beverages due to the boss present...
> 
> Now in Chicago and searching Craigslist for any wine making goodies...


 
roflmao, way to go, hokapsig, when you are not home always look for wine stuff. Are you by chance going to be home sometime in the middle of May? I want to head back over to Luva Bella's for another bucket


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie call ahead. They are running out quickly from what I understand.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Julie call ahead. They are running out quickly from what I understand.


 
thanks, I'll do that tomorrow and see if I can't reserve at least one bucket, I need another reisling. I know I can get it in the fall but I have a huge list for fall and probably won't have a carboy for another reisling.


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO Julie this came in the email 2 minutes after my last post;
"
*Bello Chilean Juice:*



*We are now working off anextra list since the last shipment is this Thursday. The extras are goingvery fast. The next time we will be getting juice is end of Augustand it will be from California. " *


----------



## shoebiedoo

Hokupsig, go to the Brennan website. They have a warehouse in Chicago and have some frozen must available. Their not cheap but they are good. They ha e some Gruner Velltliner I would love to get! !!!!!


----------



## Hokapsig

Julie, I should be home for Mother's Day and I am avoiding Chicago at all costs (I'm west of Chicago). I'm checking Craigslist all the way home, so looking at South Bend, Ft. Wayne, Toledo, Sandusky, Cleveland, Youngstown and Pitt. so far, nothing but used $35 carboys. How disappointing....


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> Julie, I should be home for Mother's Day and I am avoiding Chicago at all costs (I'm west of Chicago). I'm checking Craigslist all the way home, so looking at South Bend, Ft. Wayne, Toledo, Sandusky, Cleveland, Youngstown and Pitt. so far, nothing but used $35 carboys. How disappointing....


 
Congratulations on being the 8000th post on the 800th page of this thread. Thank you Tom for starting it.


----------



## ibglowin

Might as well make it 8001!

Racked the fines off my CC Showcase Grüner Veltliner tonight. This guy took 6 weeks to clear. The 3P's worked once again like a charm!

This could be one of the Wedding Whites served at our oldest daughters wedding in late August........ 

More details to follow!


----------



## shoebiedoo

That's about his long my Gruner took. But um amazed at his clear it got. Ill probably bottle it kn a other 3 months. I'm love this wine....it's becoming one of my favorite whites!


----------



## SarahRides

So it's finally warming up in the basement, so I'm starting my fermentation again! Today I pulled my mangos out of the freezer, bought some peaches and am going to get a 3 gallon batch of peach mango going tomorrow, as well as a 3 gallon batch of blueberry! I got a call from my LHBS Wednesday saying that the shipment of grapes was running late, that they wouldn't be in until the 2nd or 3rd week of May, so I have to have something to keep me occupied!


----------



## jeepingchick

Got home super late tuesday night... actually since it was after midnight ill call it wed morning. Had a great road trip!! Was able to meet our very own Seth and his girlfirend at UofT as we passed through the area. Stopped at a vinyard and drank the BEST PORT EVERRRRRRRR (bought 4 bottles, would have gotten more but Im poor LOL) Winery was called Purple Toad. I think it was in Kansas.... but Ill have to look at the label... I meet some wonderful people at the wedding. Beautiful weather that day. Trip home was good as well. Was able to meet up with an old school buddy in Indiana... maybe it was illinois.... where is Louisviille??? We also had a 4 hour detour in St. Louis.... LOL!!!

Was kinda worried that my friend n I would not be friends at the end of the trip, but we both got along wonderfully, and are even closer now if that was even possible! LOL! 

Got home and back to reality, the separation is now visible on FB.... At least we didnt fight at Kylies ball game last night, we actually had some fun so that was nice!


----------



## Hokapsig

Home from Chicagp. I was able to visit Al Capone's grave and made the drive in 8 hours. The Luva Bella wines are almost done bubbling to dry. Almost time to stabilize and sorbate. Maybe some bottling tomorrow, being that the bottler is home from college. Time to start a WE Luna Rosa...


----------



## Julie

Eee Gads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just cleaned 20 1/5# of elderberries for a 5 gallon batch and I still have more elderberries in the freezer plus I found more pears and I still have my son's freezer full of apples. I have 14 5g, 4 6g adn 4 3g and a crap load of 1 gallon carboys and truely believed that was enough carboys but now I'm wondering.  Cuz at the moment I only have 2 free and that will be for the elderberry and blush


----------



## Flem

Just celebrated our granddaughters First Communion. What a beautiful celebration.


----------



## Coldone

Today... Renos.. Followed by a nap.. Followed by starting 2 kits.. A replacement kit that was "soapy" upon their analyze.. One prob being, I don't use soap.. And as starting a Glad Hatter kit.. Currently I have 120 bottles on the go in my basement.. It could be a good summer LoL


----------



## Runningwolf

Hopefully bottling 8 carboys today. Wine is ready to go and bottles sat out. Now to go sanitize them all and get set up. Designed the labels last night and need to print then out yet.


----------



## amytmock

Just got home after an approximate 500 mile trip from Boston down to Baltimore with a pit stop at Wade's to pick up a wine kit plus a bonus couple bottles of his best! I can't wait to try it! Thanks again!


----------



## almargita

Golfing & relaxing at the beach Oak Island N. C. with a group of friends. One friend rents a large home right on the ocean for the month of May every year! May try to fish from the pier tomorrow......

 
Al


----------



## Flem

almargita said:


> Golfing & relaxing at the beach Oak Island N. C. with a group of friends. One friend rents a large home right on the ocean for the month of May every year! May try to fish from the pier tomorrow......
> 
> 
> Al


 
Sounds like fun, Al. I have a good friend who lives in Southport.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I tried out my vacuum pump this weekend and have one question; when you "vacuum" rack, does that vacuum action create a vigorous action in the receiving carboy? Maybe that is the degassing taking place? 
Since I'm new to using the pump, I thought I'd ask you guys. I seem to have my hoses connected correctly, suction from the receiving carboy with the distribution tube running down to the bottom of said carboy. The racking cane is in the supplying carboy. Come to think of it, I think I had a cap over the supplying inlet on the orange two tube cap, keeping air from filling in that carboy as the wine was being pulled out of it, so I may have been creating somewhat of a suction in the supplying carboy as well. That vigorous action I was seeing might have been caused from the vacuum having to work too hard to suck it into the receiving CB.


----------



## Julie

Rainbow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin

You have to have a seal/vacuum all the way back to the supply carboy otherwise it would just suck air and you would get no transfer of wine to the receiving carboy.



SpoiledRotten said:


> Come to think of it, I think I had a cap over the supplying inlet on the orange two tube cap, keeping air from filling in that carboy as the wine was being pulled out of it, so I may have been creating somewhat of a suction in the supplying carboy as well. That vigorous action I was seeing might have been caused from the vacuum having to work too hard to suck it into the receiving CB.


----------



## g8keeper

just racked my berry blend-blueberry pom from primary to secondary, and waiting for my niagara f-pack to cool down before adding it to my niagara batch and then get it ready for a little bit of short term bulk aging before bottling....


----------



## Runningwolf

Removed 23 gallons that were Cold Stabilizing in the freezer and racked into new carboys. Put another 15 gallons in the freezer.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

ibglowin said:


> You have to have a seal/vacuum all the way back to the supply carboy otherwise it would just suck air and you would get no transfer of wine to the receiving carboy.


 
Thanks Mike. I may have miscommunicated my question. I have a vacuum all the way back to the full carboy. It's the full carboy that I'm wondering about. Do you leave the little extra opening so air can fill the carboy as the wine leaves it?

And while you are pulling the wine into the new carboy, will it churn vigorously while filling it?


----------



## Hokapsig

Started a 2 and 3 gallon batch of chocolate cherry and a 6 gallon batch of Luna Rosa. I'm going to see if the guy on Route 8 will sell me some raw cherry juice for wine and adding to the Choc Cherry.


----------



## ibglowin

You don't want any opening for air at the full carboy. It won't transfer the wine it will just suck air. Yes, the wine will churn in the receiving carboy until the wine covers the bottom of the tube. I use a long tube just so the wine will cover the end faster. If you have a way of adjusting the amount of vacuum you may wish to turn it down to some level that it is not churning vigorously but still moving at a decent rate of transfer.



SpoiledRotten said:


> Thanks Mike. I may have miscommunicated my question. I have a vacuum all the way back to the full carboy. It's the full carboy that I'm wondering about. Do you leave the little extra opening so air can fill the carboy as the wine leaves it?
> 
> And while you are pulling the wine into the new carboy, will it churn vigorously while filling it?


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Thanks for the advice, Mike! I'll work on my technique. I sure like not having to pick up the full carboys.


----------



## ffemt128

Just mixed up a batch of 1:1 simple syrup to dilute my liter of 190 proof limoncello. I'm shooting for a 30% alcohol batch and limoncelloquest.com says I'll need about 8.6 cups of simple syrup. Took 5 cups water 4+ cups sugar and heated. Once it's cool, I'll add 8 1/2 cups and see how it tastes. Have a case of the icewine bottles for it, just wish they were clear.


----------



## Hokapsig

The Boy and I bottled 3 gallons of Cab Franc Ice Wine and 6 gallons of White Zin. I need to disinfect three more cases of bottles in order to finish the Tempernillo and the Shiraz Zin...


----------



## ffemt128

Probably try and get some bottles washed that I soaked last night and then shoot for bottling my Niagra if all works as planned. Need to rinse and sanitize some green bottles as well as I'd like to shoot for bottling 5 gallons of Noble and 5 Gallons of Concord this weekend as well. I'm trying to use up my supply of bottles so that I can see what I need.


----------



## harleydmn

Going this evening to help a new local winery bottle. Hoping to learn alot.


----------



## Teaser

Just bottling some black cherry


----------



## ffemt128

Got the Niagra and Concord bottled during lunch. Need to start sorting through bottles this weekend and get rid of the mis-matches.


----------



## hedgerow-wine

*Basmati rice & sultana wine.*

ingredients will make 2 gallons.
1kg-basmati rice.
1kg-sultana's.
1.5kg-sugar(500g should be brown sugar)
2-oranges for (juice & zest *NO pith*)
1-cup of black tea ( no leaves or bag )
1tsp-GP wine yeast compound.
half tsp-Marmite(optional)
water.
This will make a very good drink, and it will not cost a lot of


----------



## TJsBasement

Hopefully playing with my new chipper. Sure was an ordeal to get this thing, when I ordered it they said 9 days but took almost 4 weeks then the knuckle heads broke the main shaft when they assembled it at the shop plus I had to add a third hydro line on my machine . End of the day it chips really good, will take a 4x4 without blinking. A large brush pile turns into a very small pile of "mulch"


----------



## Runningwolf

TJsBasement said:


> Hopefully playing with my new chipper. Sure was an ordeal to get this thing, when I ordered it they said 9 days but took almost 4 weeks then the knuckle heads broke the main shaft when they assembled it at the shop plus I had to add a third hydro line on my machine . End of the day it chips really good, will take a 4x4 without blinking. A large brush pile turns into a very small pile of "mulch"


 WOW, is that a cool machine. I want to see the other toys you got to go with it. My buddy has a snow blower for his that is unbelievable. I think that would be a bit over kill for you down there.


----------



## TJsBasement

Got an auger, backhoe, forks, bucket now the chipper. It is an EXTREMELY useful tool, any attachment you could need is made by someone. Only problem is that it is a skid steer so its very easy to just rip that yard to all sh!t


----------



## Famineguy

*Racked my Malbec*

This morning I racked my Malbec with my new All In One pump. I found that there was a lot of gas left in the wine, even though I thought that I had done a pretty good job with the spoon stirring method at the last racking. I was impressed with the taste. Now, off to tackle the garden work . . .


----------



## harleydmn

Well went out and bought 2- 5 gal carboys. When I rack my Chilean Sauv Blanc I don't want to top it off, so I will transfer to 5 gal carboys. Funny how these multiply...lol


----------



## amytmock

On the agenda for today: Farmers market, Lithuanian Festival, and when I get home I'm hoping to rack my Piersporter and my Zinfandel as well as start my Chianti!


----------



## ffemt128

Went to the park this evening and played with our 5 y/o. Tomorrow is mine and my beautiful wife's 14th wedding anniversary. She had a dr appt in the am then we will be going to the Rivers Casino for lunch buffet (if you've never been there, you need to go). After spending the afternoon together without 5 y/o we will be going out to dinner at the restaurant of her choosing. It's hard to believe that 14 years ago we were married, my how time flies. 

Wine related, while my better half is at her dr appt I'll rack my strawberry and peach wine into smaller vessels.


----------



## millwright01

Pitched yeast on my EP Amarone. Dried grape skins and raisins in the kit!  
Must tasted wonderful.Going to be tough waiting on this one. Think I am going to go get a quicker kit of Amarone to tide me over sampling!


----------



## shoebiedoo

millwright01 said:


> Pitched yeast on my EP Amarone. Dried grape skins and raisins in the kit!
> Must tasted wonderful.Going to be tough waiting on this one. Think I am going to go get a quicker kit of Amarone to tide me over sampling!



Won't be the same dude, You could do what I did. Quick, go out and get a Valpolicella with out a grape pack and use the grapes/raisins for the Amerone to spike your Valpo. It's not a bad way to wait for your Amerone....I'm just sayun


----------



## ffemt128

Racked the Strawberry this am. Have 6 gallons resting nicely in clean 5 gallon carboy and 1 gallon jug. Stabilized that. The peach was actually reacked on the 29th of April so I left that alone and decided to bottle 5 gallons of Noble Muscadine after I rinsed and sanitized bottles. I'll try to rack off the other 10 gallons of Noble that have been sitting since February later this month and will back sweeten at that point. 


Looking forward to tasting the Noble that I oaked with Medium French toast cubes. Put 2 oz in a month ago. Should be interesting.


----------



## tonyt

millwright01 said:


> Pitched yeast on my EP Amarone. Think I am going to go get a quicker kit of Amarone to tide me over sampling!


No such thing. 
Try the RJS Cru Select Valpolicella Ripassa. It's 16 ltr, with grape pack and good oak. I have made it twice. It is good early and very good by one year. It is also a good top up for future Amarones.

I hope to do this EP Amarone kit later this fall. Please start a thread on your progress.


----------



## WildBill

Bottled 6 gallons of Italian Plum started last Nov. I definitely over sweetened it but it has good flavor.


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice labels. What's a Horny Vine?


----------



## WildBill

I knew I shoulda explained that one..... My last name is Horn. To answer your question though... I have a hard time getting rid of Morning Glory


----------



## tonyt

WildBill said:


> I knew I shoulda explained that one..... My last name is Horn. To answer your question though... I have a hard time getting rid of Morning Glory


You're bad, you ought to fit in very well with this crowd.


----------



## Coldone

Cleaning up after a successful bottling, transferring, drinking, creating, mixing, stirring kinda evening..


----------



## mind-eraser

Just started the fermentation process on my two 5 gallon hot packs of Fredonia I got from Walker's Wine Juice in Forestville NY. I also got cooking (fermenting) two 5 gallon hot packs of Catawba, but that was started March 18, 2012. I bottled a wine kit of Blackberry Merlot few weeks ago, that has turned out very good. It seems to get better after each bottle I open (the aging of each bottle and wondering if I'll have any left before it ages properly). I've only started this in March of this year. I'm still new, my neighbor got me started. Thought I would start out slowly (one box to start and see if I like this new hobby). That didn't last long, I'm thinking of getting another box of Blackberry Merlot to make sure I don't run out of wine waiting for the Catawba and Fredonia. Already converted a walk in closet to a wine making closet..... will it every end? Now I need more stuff, bottles, corkers (floor model), filter system, etc......


----------



## jeepingchick

Trying to do homework... sooooo distracted! I wanna get up n bottle my portttttt!!! *whining helps right?* Oh well! If I can finish this one paper ill let myself up to bottle.... half done is good right???


----------



## Runningwolf

mind-eraser said:


> Just started the fermentation process on my two 5 gallon hot packs of Fredonia I got from Walker's Wine Juice in Forestville NY. I also got cooking (fermenting) two 5 gallon hot packs of Catawba, but that was started March 18, 2012. I bottled a wine kit of Blackberry Merlot few weeks ago, that has turned out very good. It seems to get better after each bottle I open (the aging of each bottle and wondering if I'll have any left before it ages properly). I've only started this in March of this year. I'm still new, my neighbor got me started. Thought I would start out slowly (one box to start and see if I like this new hobby). That didn't last long, I'm thinking of getting another box of Blackberry Merlot to make sure I don't run out of wine waiting for the Catawba and Fredonia. Already converted a walk in closet to a wine making closet..... will it every end? Now I need more stuff, bottles, corkers (floor model), filter system, etc......


 

Minderaser welcome to WMT. It sounds like maybe you don't live to far away from a few of us. Are you in PA or NY close to Walkers?With everything your looking to buy it sounds like it might be a worth while trip to Presque Isle for supplies next time you go to Walkers. It's less than 30 minutes away.


----------



## Hokapsig

started a 6 gallon batch of WE Australian Shiraz and a 5 gallon batch of Cranberry Pomagranate (using Julie's Blue/Pom recipe). Sanitized some bottles to prepare for the next batch of bottling (6 gal of WE Shiraz/Merlot).


----------



## mind-eraser

Thank you Runningwolf, I live in Shingehouse PA off Route 44. I Usually get my stuff from a place in Olean, NY. (Jim) Lee's Wine and Beer Supplies, 1210 Vine Street (a plug for him). His prices seem very good. I've been stopping by Walkers when I drive by (trucking). But will check it out when I can. Thanks again.


----------



## Flem

Getting ready to leave for Chicago in the morning.


----------



## Teaser

Just racked pineapple and dandelion and now chilling with a glass of cranberry


----------



## ffemt128

Hanging out with my 5 y/o in the pool.


----------



## grapeman

Today has been a multitasking day for me. I began the day by disk harrowing the field I am preparing for planting the new vineyard in. I then did some mowing in the vineyard. I did a little left over pruning and have been hosting wine tastings this afternoon. I enjoy it when folks come with an open mind and lots of questions. Nice and warm today hitting almost 90 degrees here.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I just got through popping corks on about 25 bottles of Red. I didn't de-gas before bottling and had four cannons go off throughout the weekend. I put them back in a 5 gal carboy and started pulling a vacuum. That stuff was like opening a coke after it had been shaken up. LESSON LEARNED!


----------



## tonyt

SpoiledRotten said:


> I just got through popping corks on about 25 bottles of Red. I didn't de-gas before bottling and had four cannons go off throughout the weekend. I put them back in a 5 gal carboy and started pulling a vacuum. That stuff was like opening a coke after it had been shaken up. LESSON LEARNED!


Randy, this happened to me a few months ago. Luckily, no bottles exploded but when I opened to taste one I discovered it was very fizzy. I popped all the corks and degassed again, added some K-Meta and re-bottled. Now after a few more months we can't believe how good the wine is. You should be fine.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Thanks for the inspiration, Tony. I had two corks pop while on their side, which made a slight mess, but after finding those, I quickly up-righted the remaining bottles until I could get them back into the carboy. I got lucky. Glad there's hope for the batch!


----------



## SarahRides

After work, came home and crushed my Malbec Grapes! Letting nature take it's course and hopefully will see some fermentation soon. The grapes were beautiful, no mold at all, they were wrapped really well too. I'm excited to see what they evolve into!


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked, degassed and added clarifying agents to my Showcase Lodi Old Vine Zin. Its already not half bad. I have a feeling im going to struggle with letting this one age. Tomorrow, I'll get my Barolo off the sediment and likely leave it on the oak for another month or so.


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, got the Barolo moved last night. It's a Vino Italiano (Paklab) - I wanted to try a cheap kit for my first, before I went "all in" on this hobby. I modified it (don't shoot me  ) per some recommendations in many of the reviews on Amazon: 1) made it to five+ gallons instead of 6, 2) used BM45 yeast instead of the kit yeast, 3) bulk aging on hungarian med+ oak. I stole about an ounce when racking and sampled it, along with a $12 chianti I bought at the grocery store. I had low expectations for this wine but figured I'd be thrilled if I could make something that would compare to a ~$10 wine from the store. While not true to it's varietal (not surprising), this little $45 kit already compares favorably to the chianti. It's been on the oak for 5 weeks now. I'm going to let it go another 2-4 and bottle. Another bonus to the bulk aging? I haven't added any clarifying agents yet, and it's getting nice and clear already.


----------



## Redtrk

I'm grounded until tomorrow.  I had to have an epidural today then through it they injected steroids into four of my discs that are bulging. This came from a motorcycle wreck almost two years ago where I was rear ended by a girl that was texting. I was sitting still about to make a right turn on red. 
As of right now I walked into the docs office with a 10 level of pain and only feel about a 2 now.  Now I need to get a lift for my carboys on the lower shelf.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rick, glad to hhear you're feeling better. I remember you posting about that accident shortly after you came on board here.


----------



## Julie

Rick, I remember you talking about that accident as well, it is just a shame that you are now suffering and I'm sure all she got was a fine and still out texting and driving.


----------



## Redtrk

It will be two years on 9-1 and there's no doubt that her little $185 fine didn't stop her from texting and driving.


----------



## TJsBasement

Scary stuff, like kids dont have enough distractions already. Back problems really suck sorry man.


----------



## Redtrk

TJsBasement said:


> Scary stuff, like kids dont have enough distractions already. Back problems really suck sorry man.



I'll live and thanks for all of the comments everyone. Yesterday I got out of bed at a 10 level of pain and this morning it was barely a 2. I'm pretty excited about the results so far. BTW i'm still riding. Now back to winemaking!


----------



## SarahRides

Those injections really help! Glad you got relief so quickly, sometimes they get worse for a few days before getting better. Hopefully you will get some relief!


----------



## TJsBasement

Getting ready to blow off tomorrow and have a long weekend. See ya at the beach


----------



## LanMan

Hoping to have time to sweeten last years Blackberry wine this weekend.


----------



## mind-eraser

I started the Fredonia last week that I got from Walkers, two hot packs. The one is just bubbling away, but the other I had to restart by adding nutrient and yeast. I then took my drill and mixing stick (for the drill) and gave it some oxygen. Hopefully that will start it on it's way. I'm thinking that will be the better one. Am I headed in the right direction so far? I'm enjoying a peach wine my neighbor made right now, but the smell is kind of strange but taste good. First peach wine I've ever had.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sounds like you're doing fine. Keep us posted. Did you take hydrometer readings so you can check to see if your fermentation took off?


----------



## mind-eraser

when I started it was 1080 and now it's 1078, seems to be pushing on the water bubble. thanks! 8)

I just took a look at Presque Isle Wine Cellars. I pass there almost every Sunday from 86 to 90 west. Can I get a big truck (73 feet) in there? The trees are in the way from the satellite view.


----------



## Redtrk

Well I racked and filtered my concord and peach wines tonight in hopes to bottle early tomorrow. I also racked two others. I'm tuckered out.


----------



## TJsBasement

We drank my wine from Solo cups fireside, man thats like soul cleansing or something, for some stupid reason I only decided to bring 2 750ml  that are now empty. I would like to stop at PI Wine and grab a few bottles for the rest of the weekend, they're open on the weekends right.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Went to my daughter's high school graduation tonight.  2 months to being Empty nester


----------



## Famineguy

Shoebiedoo. Don't get too excited. In my experience, this generation tends to come nd go with the tides.


----------



## Redtrk

shoebiedoo said:


> Went to my daughter's high school graduation tonight.  2 months to being Empty nester





Famineguy said:


> Shoebiedoo. Don't get too excited. In my experience, this generation tends to come nd go with the tides.



Congrats to your daughter but like Famineguy said don't get too excited. Vicki and I were empty nesters for two years and now we have a couple of them back.


----------



## Watchdog

I'm going to start a peach wine (1 gallon)  and go to the photographic trade show today


----------



## SarahRides

Pressing the Malbec today! I'll be glad to be in the nice, cool basement today, it's supposed to get HOT out today, upper 80's. I swear it's too early for this heat!


----------



## Runningwolf

Headed to Cleveland today to go to several huge nurseries.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Famineguy said:


> Shoebiedoo. Don't get too excited. In my experience, this generation tends to come nd go with the tides.



:<:<:<:<


----------



## tonyt

Cleaning out the guest room closet. 30 years of hidden cr-p. Wasnt my idea but I ran out of excuses.


----------



## g8keeper

another lovely day of work, and then going to a bbq to tip a few cold "ginger ales", and pop a few corks....


----------



## mind-eraser

Just racked the two carboys of Catawba, very little sediment and one being half of the other. Did a little taste and WOW! And it hasn't even aged or been bottled yet. Going to let it clear a little while longer and then add clearing agent and then before I bottle it add the sweetness. I'm thinking of maybe having one sweet and the other dry.


----------



## saramc

Let's see...here is what I _need_ to do today:
1. Bottle 4.5 gallons of a seven year old peach port that was gifted to me. (Was initially 5 gallons, but lost 0.5gal as a result of filtering, and tasting)
2. Bottle and label 10 gallons (5 of Skeeter Pee and 5 of Raspberry Melomel) of wine that I "helped" a really good friend make for her beach wedding.
3. Rack 5 gallons of Twisted Mist Strawberry Margarita and get it under airlock. 
4. And later today, when it starts to cool down, head outside and water my plants and pick the day's ripe mulberries off the two trees in my backyard. (Have lived here for 15+ years and this is the first time my husband & I have ever noticed the fruit....guess they just started bearing this year)

The big question: what will I really do today?


----------



## Deezil

saramc said:


> 1. Bottle 4.5 gallons of a seven year old peach port that was gifted to me. (Was initially 5 gallons, but lost 0.5gal as a result of filtering, and tasting)
> 
> 4. And later today, when it starts to cool down, head outside and water my plants and pick the day's ripe mulberries off the two trees in my backyard. (Have lived here for 15+ years and this is the first time my husband & I have ever noticed the fruit....guess they just started bearing this year)
> 
> The big question: what will I really do today?



I'd be doing these two, and i'd time it so that i'd be drinking whatever didnt fit into that last bottle, while i watered the plants!

As for myself, my family just left on vacay until tuesday so im home with the house to myself.. Well, me and this guy







But we're gonna crack a bottle of Peach wine open here in a bit, and skip the glassware.. And over the course of my couple free days, i'll be testing SG/TA/Clarity of all my wines aging to see where i'm really sitting as i get ready for 2012 season.

After some testing, im off to water my plants as well


----------



## TJsBasement

On the chopping block tonight, 3 from PI Wine. The wine and spirit store on top of the hill had it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool TJ. I just made a 500 gallon batches this week of the Creekside Red and Blush. Heck if I had known you were driving by you could have stopped by my house and picked some stuff up. Are vacationing in Erie?


----------



## Watchdog

I racked my Merlot and Chardonnay today and making sure I'm ready for bottling my Zinfandel and Pinot Noir next weekend


----------



## TJsBasement

We sure was Dan, home now but we have a permanent spot at Sara Coynes. I have to hand it to Presque Isle Wine for rejuvenating my interest in "real" wine, turns out no I don't hate wine just all the stuff I was buying was crap. My wife WANTS me to start maybe 4 kits ASAP. Of the PI stuff the red was kinda too much for me and expected yet still very drinkable, the blush was right on and gone first and the white was good but Im guessing I don't really like white wines that much. When I get time I'm coming up to see you at PI Dan, I like that stuff, do you ever work the tasting room?

The little man did perfect, except for the 2 hr ride but he is only 1 year old so its ok, we'll be in Erie for lots of weekends this summer I predict.


----------



## btom2004

Joined this forum...ordered wine making supplies and reading my kit instructions for Merlot wine right now.


----------



## pjd

I washed 8 more cases of bottles, I picked up 50 cases used bottles yesterday then sorted them. I still will not have enough clear bottles. I may need to go see Rich at Windy Hill Wines for the rest.
Phil


----------



## Teaser

Picked some elderflower and just started


----------



## btom2004

Attempting to find out how corks should go into the bottles right.


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> I washed 8 more cases of bottles, I picked up 50 cases used bottles yesterday then sorted them. I still will not have enough clear bottles. I may need to go see Rich at Windy Hill Wines for the rest.
> Phil


 
Holy smoke Phil where did you find those at? Phil was I suppose to send you some info? I forgot what it was. I did find the site you were talking about. Can you pm me which model you have.


----------



## SarahRides

Went to Old Sturbridge Village today with the Hubby, it is a "Living Museum" created to model the 1830's, it's an amazing place. I probably haven't been there since I was in elementary school. We were there all day and didn't even see everything. Being the holiday weekend, it wasn't very busy either.


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Holy smoke Phil where did you find those at? Phil was I suppose to send you some info? I forgot what it was. I did find the site you were talking about. Can you pm me which model you have.


 
Hi Dan, I found them on craigslist. turns out they were in Washington PA. Nice score! Most are burgandy style and I am happy with them. 
I will pm you the info, I just need to look it up. I think you were to send me your apple wine recipe.
Thanks


----------



## SarahRides

pjd said:


> Hi Dan, I found them on craigslist. turns out they were in Washington PA. Nice score! Most are burgandy style and I am happy with them.
> I will pm you the info, I just need to look it up. I think you were to send me your apple wine recipe.
> Thanks



Good score! I <3 CL, I got about 20 cases, $2 a case all de-labeled! Awesome scores don't always come around often, but when they do, they don't last long, you have to jump on them!


----------



## pjd

SarahRides said:


> Good score! I <3 CL, I got about 20 cases, $2 a case all de-labeled! Awesome scores don't always come around often, but when they do, they don't last long, you have to jump on them!


 You did score! all de-labeled, wow that would be nice!
Phil


----------



## TJsBasement

Don't be takin all the bottles from my hood Phil  That wasn't the guy on Malone Ridge right.


----------



## pjd

TJsBasement said:


> Don't be takin all the bottles from my hood Phil  That wasn't the guy on Malone Ridge right.


Yep, that would be him.


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> Yep, that would be him.


 
So TJ you up here in my neck of the woods snoozing on the beach and look what happens!


----------



## Runningwolf

Below are a few pictures I took just before a storm finally came through today.

The first is a fairy garden inside one of our larger gardens and the next one is a peony tree just to the left of it.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Redtrk said:


> Congrats to your daughter but like Famineguy said don't get too excited. Vicki and I were empty nesters for two years and now we have a couple of them back.



Change the locks when they walk out the door!


----------



## Wade E

Why Ill be going fishing again, well what the heck did you expect?


----------



## shoebiedoo

SpoiledRotten said:


> Change the locks when they walk out the door!


  but then she would ring the doorbell at 02:00


----------



## ibglowin

Nice day today. Lots of Sun. No wind and perfect temps. Fired up the big ol Smoker Pit for the holiday. First time in years. Have a Pork loin (marinated in blackberry chipolte for 48hrs). A small center cut pork tenderloin as well for those who don't like the heat. 2 nice racks of Baby Backs with a nice rub. Cooking over a mixture of mesquite and pecan. Have some friends and family coming over for dinner this evening.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got a couple racks of St Louis spare ribs on the smoker right now. One with "Dizzy Dust", and the other one Asian style with garlic, ground ginger, Chinese five spice, salt, pepper and red pepper flakes. Using apple and cherry wood for smoke. 

Mike: would love to hear more on that blackberry chipotle loin.


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty simple. Pick up a bottle of Blackberry syrup (or your favorite berry syrup) Pick up a small can of chipolte peppers in the adobo sauce. I use about 4 but I like some heat. Add a cup of red wine vinegar and a couple of cloves of garlic, some salt and pepper to taste. Toss it all into the blender and blend up well. Place the pork loin in a gallon freezer bag, pour in the marinade and let it sit for 24-48 hours. If your really crazy you can use 1 or 2 max habanero peppers instead of chipolte peppers. This makes a nice sweet/spicy tenderloin. I have seen a Raspberry chipolte grilling sauce at Sams that looks like it would work well also. Making your own is usually cheaper for something like this as you would use the entire bottle!


----------



## pjd

Nice day today! Went to the bike trail and rode for over 25 miles. I probably wont be able to walk tomorrow. It was the first time I rode the bike since leaving Florida! I did spot some elderberry bushes. I will keep my eyes on them until they are ripe.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I played a round of golf this morning and man, did it get hot. I came home, took a little nap to cool down and then got up, got a glass of "Bama Peach", sat in my favorite little corner of our house; the sun room overlooking the water feature outside. "Just doesn't get any better than this".


----------



## TJsBasement

SpoiledRotten said:


> "Just doesn't get any better than this".



I could see wasting away countless hours at that spot, nice job Randy.


----------



## Julie

SpoiledRotten said:


> Change the locks when they walk out the door!


 
lol, you sound like my husband. They do eventantually leave but it does seem like forever and now I miss them. Why can't they just more within an hours drive instead of 8 hours from here or in another country


----------



## Runningwolf

SpoiledRotten said:


> I played a round of golf this morning and man, did it get hot. I came home, took a little nap to cool down and then got up, got a glass of "Bama Peach", sat in my favorite little corner of our house; the sun room overlooking the water feature outside. "Just doesn't get any better than this".


 Hey Randy whats up with the water garden? No plants or Koi. I bet you have a nice water fall going into it though. Yeah I could hang out there.


----------



## TJsBasement

Waterfall behind the butterfly, I think.


----------



## Runningwolf

Yup I see it now.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Randy whats up with the water garden? No plants or Koi. I bet you have a nice water fall going into it though. Yeah I could hang out there.


 
Dan, we tried having fish in the pond, but the #@%&% cats in the neighborhood wanted them more than I did. Needless to say, there aren't as many cats running around as there used to be. 

I do have a water fall on the right side of the pond. It's about 25" tall and sounds sooo relaxing. When we sit out in the fall through spring, we have the fire tub going, so there is the visual of the fire and the water plus the sound of the water fall.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

TJsBasement said:


> Waterfall behind the butterfly, I think.


 
Yep, and the butterfly is behind my "redneck" wine glass.


----------



## TJsBasement

Oh, I just seen a cup. Hey is the liquid in the cup unlevel or is that just a funny thing with the photo.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

TJsBasement said:


> Waterfall behind the butterfly, I think.


 
TJ, the person that attached the mason jar to the pedistal, didn't put it on straight so it's leaning just a tad, so you're eyesight's okay. Get another drink.


----------



## TJsBasement

Got a couple kits today a Vintners Reserve Diablo Rojo and Island Mist Wildberry Shiraz. What can I say we like the mist, up the sugar and you get a buzz too. Now if I can just make some time to clean up a few thing we'll be a brew'n.

I still like the cup level or not.


----------



## Sirs

you can also get a can of cranberry sauce to use instead of the syrup mix it with a 1/4 cup brown sugar then add to the rest like yoyu would the syrup.



ibglowin said:


> Pretty simple. Pick up a bottle of Blackberry syrup (or your favorite berry syrup) Pick up a small can of chipolte peppers in the adobo sauce. I use about 4 but I like some heat. Add a cup of red wine vinegar and a couple of cloves of garlic, some salt and pepper to taste. Toss it all into the blender and blend up well. Place the pork loin in a gallon freezer bag, pour in the marinade and let it sit for 24-48 hours. If your really crazy you can use 1 or 2 max habanero peppers instead of chipolte peppers. This makes a nice sweet/spicy tenderloin. I have seen a Raspberry chipolte grilling sauce at Sams that looks like it would work well also. Making your own is usually cheaper for something like this as you would use the entire bottle!


----------



## g8keeper

another 10 hour day of work....unfortunately fewer deliveries than usual thanks to Monday's holiday, so the day's dragging....then supposed to bowl tonight.....this will be interesting considering i tweaked my back yesterday....lol....i have to see how many pins my gf's son and i are spotting our opponents after last week's stellar performance....knowing that we establish our averages after the first week on this 12 week summer league, i proceed to go in and shoot 226 the 1st game...i tell my gf's son he'll have to pick up the slack, so i can kinda "try" to shoot a lower score the 2nd game so i don't set my average too high...well, so much for "trying" to keep it low....without fail, after struggling the end of the winter league, i wind up shooting 235 my 2nd game, even with trying not to perform well....he winds up shooting 200....so this time i tell him to just keep the score close to our opponents....he shoots 159....i start out pretty good, missing a spare in the 1st frame, then a split in the 2nd game, thinking "cool, this will work"....but alas, it was all for nothing....finish the 3rd game with a 219....i think about the only thing that would have worked would have been to purposely throw the ball directly into the gutter....lol....what a fine mess i've gotten myself into now, setting my average at 226....lol...


----------



## btom2004

Day 3 wine in primary fermenter. Dreaming about my first taste of home brew. Awhile off yet but I can't wait.


----------



## Julie

just finished backsweetening the elderberry and elderberry blush, degassed the riesling, sauv blanc, melbac and zinfindal. Then I see all of these 750ml, 1.5l, 1/5 gallon of various wines so I took elderberry blush, niagara, riesling, sauv blanc and blended them together and then added way too much sugar for backsweetening, so now I am going to make a welch's white grape concentrate, dry and blend that, lol, by the time I am done with this, I'm thinking I will have close to a 3g batch


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> just finished backsweetening the elderberry and elderberry blush, degassed the riesling, sauv blanc, melbac and zinfindal. Then I see all of these 750ml, 1.5l, 1/5 gallon of various wines so I took elderberry blush, niagara, riesling, sauv blanc and blended them together and then added way too much sugar for backsweetening, so now I am going to make a welch's white grape concentrate, dry and blend that, lol, by the time I am done with this, I'm thinking I will have close to a 3g batch


 
You could add some Ever Clear and make a Port.


----------



## mind-eraser

I just got home and checked my second hot-pack of Fredonia. The first one is doing great, still bubbling a little after 2 weeks. But the second one isn't doing anything. when I left the fermenting process was pushing on the water in the bubblier, but now it's even across bother tubes. Last week I tried to restart it by adding nutrient and yeast (I added the yeast to water and let it sit a little), I also stirred and used a drill to get some oxygen into the juice. Before I call Walter Juice can I try and restart it or is am I just wasting the stuff? I was thinking of activating the yeast and this time adding some sugar to the yeast and water (1/8 cup) like I do when I make my own pizza dough. Would this help or just call Walter Juice? I didn't check the S.G. as I'm very tired tonight, it's 03:12 right now. But from the first and then last week they read for the second hot-pack 1080 and then 1078.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> You could add some Ever Clear and make a Port.


 
I thought of that but Mike nor I are big port drinkers.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> I thought of that but Mike nor I are big port drinkers.


 
Julie I made about 1300 gallons of it at work yesterday. You know I really liked it a lot before I fortified it at 18%abv. It has a 10% residual sugar content. You could add a bit more of ever clear or leave it. You could also go all out and make it 18% let it sit and save it for your friends that might like it.


----------



## jeepingchick

I've had a horrible last 2 weeks. A dear friend, a personal hero of mine (and the Mans, and the kids for that matter...) has been very ill with NASH for the last few months. We were told in late March/ early May that he had 5 years left without a transplant. We ahd hope, but not tons, but we wernt saying goodbyes yet. 2 weeks ago things went south, a week ago he was rushed an hour from here and admitted into ICU there because the 2 local ICUs would not accept his care. We lost him yesterday. I did not think it possible to cry as much as I have. I never got to say goodbye or tell him he was loved. Of course he knew, I know he did, I always told him and his wife that they were my parents, and would even introduce them as my "local mom and dad". I miss him terribly and I know its not fair of me, but I am so angry right now. He fought and beat cancer 6 damned times i think it was, he should not have been taken like this. It was just to quick, and he was entirly to young. Mom is holding strong and I spent most of yesterday and this morning with her, weeping and rehashing old memories, laughing at his stubbornness and crying at his selflessness. Giggling like crazy thinking of times people were fearful of the big teddy bear because he was 6 foot 4, large built, and a biker. I miss him so much : (


----------



## Julie

Nikki,

Since I have lost my brother just two months ago, I see things a little differently now. When it is your time, it is your time. And that is just it, period! But that doesn't mean it has to be a bad thing. When my brother, his name is Denny, died, he died in his sleep. When I got their the ambulance had him and was starting to leave, I ran across the yard to the ambulance, I can still here my other brother yelling at my to stop, don't do this but I needed to see how he died. His death was peaceful, he was 54 years old and he went to sleep and just never woke up. The day of his funeral, it stormed big time. Mike could hardly see out the window to drive it was raining so hard and the thunder and lightning was very bad. When the hearst pulled up to the church, it stopped raining like someone turn off a switch. When the priest started the mass the funeral directors wheeled the coffin to the front of the alter, when they stopped the sun came out and shined so strong thru the stain glass windows that the color shined onto the coffin. Then the next day my niece sends me a picture of the flowers on Denny's grave, the day was another rainy day but when I got the beep on my phone and opened up the text the sun started to shine again. I am not a religionist person but I really believe God slapped me in the face with heaven. I know my brother is happier there than he was here and that is what you have to realize. Your "local" Dad is happier now and you need to let him have that happiest.

And, while you and I have never met, I think I have really come to know you. I know you are going thru some other issues in your life, don't let this put a wrinkle into any headway you have made. 

You want to talk, pm me, I'll send you my cell.


----------



## SarahRides

Nikki,
I'm so sorry to hear about your dear friend. As painful as it is, try and have peace in knowing that where ever he is, he's still watching out for you, that you are never truly alone!


----------



## rodo

Nikki I'm so sorry for your loss. Please know that you're in my thoughts at this difficult time.


----------



## mind-eraser

Jeepingchick, Sorry to hear of your lost.


----------



## mind-eraser

Called Walker Juice and they suggested to take some of juice from the hot-pack that did start fermenting (I used a wine thief, the new one that's out) and added two tubes almost full. Maybe this will help and get it started. It seems to be pushing on the water bubble in the bubbler. Got to give it a couple days. This is like watching trees grow. It just takes forever.....


----------



## ffemt128

Nikki,

Sorry to hear of the loss of your dear friend. I always believed that things happen for a reason and I always will. When my first wife passed away in 93, a good friend told me that God would not test us in the ways he does if he knew we would fail. His tests are to make us stronger as people. You will always have the memories of your dear friend, and he will always be with you in your heart.


----------



## Redtrk

We're heading over to a local winery today for PAWS fundraiser and some great wine. http://www.facebook.com/events/431091713570272


----------



## jeepingchick

It stormed and rained last night, sun is out full today... It seems surreal like I will wake up anytime now. Thanks for the kind words, I am a bit more healded today and will be able to cope it seems. It just pure BS that it all happened. Guess im getting ready for anger now huh ... BAH 

need to rack the cherry lime skeeter pee... it can wait till tomorrow, I will bottle the cran lemon tomorrow as well.


----------



## g8keeper

jeepingchick, so sorry for your loss as well....as stated before, i know it is hard, but your friend is in a better place....bless you, girl....hang in there....hugz...


----------



## shoebiedoo

1st Gig with new band  Of course I have to go out for some wine before hand with Rocky


----------



## mind-eraser

The transferring of some fermenting wine from one hot-pack to the other didn't work. So I called in the neighbor (the expert, Larry) and we siphoned off a gallon and put some red star Premier Cuvee to restart it. But this time the yeast was just added and some nutrient, we just added the yeast dry into the jug. I've already got bubbles! I'm so happy now. And we siphoned off a different gallon and Larry put in Champagne yeast and his has started too. I'm thinking that maybe I had two bad yeasts when I started or maybe the nutrient I got wasn't very good? I think I deserve a glass of wine now..... 8)

That's much better now.


----------



## millwright01

Planted the garden today, then decided to bottle the Rhubarb wine so I could make some room for the Amarone which I am degassing right now. Forgot the water on while I was doing that so it got about 4 hour of water! Multi tasking: sometimes it works other times................


----------



## mind-eraser

poured 1 gallon jug back into hotpack, just waiting for movement. The jug was bubbling once every 5 seconds.


----------



## SarahRides

Went to a couple of small wineries near my parent's house, one of them just opened a few weeks ago, another has only been open a few years. It's been interesting watching the evolution of this winery. We've gone there once or twice a year, and they are still changing the way they do their wine, so it's fun to taste the same wines year after year, and seeing the difference in taste when they change what they do. I was disappointed however, last year I LOVED their frontenac, the left it at 2.5% residual sugar and it was on the dry side. This year they raised it to 3.0% residual sugar and it was way too sweet for my taste. Every time we go, we see the new equipment they have gotten too, they love telling us all about it!


----------



## Wade E

Got all my wine bottled between yesterday and today. 48 gallons in all. They dont have labels and wont for awhile as I just dont have the money for label inc but at least its boxed and ready for the move!


----------



## mind-eraser

The one gallon I took out and added yeast and nutrient. I put back in Sunday and now its bubbling real good. I thought I was gonna loose it. The other gallon I took out I'll put back this weekend.


----------



## dangerdave

I'm glad you got that wine going, Bob. I have been amazed, myself, at the wines I thought wouldn't make it, that turned out very good. It's almost like the wine is testing you. If you hold out, and make it work, you will be richly rewarded! Patience is the number one ingredient.

I'm ramping up my summer wine production. Thank goodness my lovely wife enjoys the cheap sweet kits. I've got Green Apple Riesling and Raspberry Merlot ready to bottle at any time, and my first ever batch of Original Lemon Skeeter Pee (thanks, Lon!) I call "littLEMONkey". Since I got two more kits coming from the awesome Northern Brewer two-for-one sale, things will be cranking in the Lab for a while. While I'm waiting for my kits to arrive, I'm going to whip up two more batches of Dragon Blood for the 4th of July cookout. I should have six-to-eight varieties of wine for my guests to enjoy this year. Bunch of winos!!!

Y'all have an awesome day! I have to go move the pool table---my mother gave me---this morning into the ManCave!!! Snooker anyone?


----------



## SarahRides

I have definitely found that the wines that give up the biggest fight have always come out the best! It's worth it, don't pitch it!


----------



## shoebiedoo

SarahRides said:


> I have definitely found that the wines that give up the biggest fight have always come out the best! It's worth it, don't pitch it!



I'm SO banking on that philosophy now. ALL the Bello Chilean whites i got from L''uva Bella have a strange taste I can't put my finger on. I'm hoping time will take care of this but as of right now, I'm not completely satisfied. I'd call L'uva Bella but what would I say? "they all have a weird taste"? That's like telling your auto mechanic your car is making "A NOISE"  

And now we wait


----------



## SpoiledRotten

millwright01 said:


> Planted the garden today, then decided to bottle the Rhubarb wine so I could make some room for the Amarone which I am degassing right now. Forgot the water on while I was doing that so it got about 4 hour of water! Multi tasking: sometimes it works other times................


 

Multi-tasking is the ability to mess up multiple things at once.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

So sorry for your loss, Nikki. Hang in there and look for better days ahead. I know it's easy to say from this end of the world, but cling near to your closest companions for strength during hard times. Prayers sent for you.


----------



## lloyd

Blew like Hell yesterday. I can't believe its snowing again!!! on the 5th of June. They predict hard frosts for the next two nights. I hope it doesn't damage my fields!!


----------



## g8keeper

lloyd said:


> Blew like Hell yesterday. I can't believe its snowing again!!! on the 5th of June. They predict hard frosts for the next two nights. I hope it doesn't damage my fields!!


 
snow???....in nevada???....on june 5th???....wth???....and i thought we had strange weather here in michigan.....wow....good luck, lloyd....


----------



## mind-eraser

Thanks DangerDave and SarahRides, I was thinking too that it'll be the better of the two. The green apple and raspberry sound good. Might try then in the next couple batches. Thanks!


----------



## ffemt128

I racked my Barbera and Petite Syrah last night. Very good early aromas. Added 2 staves of medium plus toast american oak to the Barbera and 1 stave of medium toast american to the Petite Syrah for now. This was my 1st racking since the begining transferring to secondary. Post racking I still ended up with 6 full gallons of each.


----------



## shoebiedoo

ffemt128 said:


> I racked my Barbera and Petite Syrah last night. Very good early aromas. Added 2 staves of medium plus toast american oak to the Barbera and 1 stave of medium toast american to the Petite Syrah for now. This was my 1st racking since the begining transferring to secondary. Post racking I still ended up with 6 full gallons of each.



What staves are you using? i could on;y find stave chips. I've heard staves are a lot cheaper than spirals and such.

Thanks, Steve


----------



## SarahRides

Picked about 28 pounds of strawberries today. The perfect weather, cool and overcast! They are just getting ripe. There were a lot of berries out there that looked like they will be perfect after a few days in the sun. A few more trips and I will probably have enough for all my fermentables this year!  Planning on making another chocolate strawberry port, Peach Strawberry and Strawberry wines this year.


----------



## ffemt128

shoebiedoo said:


> What staves are you using? i could on;y find stave chips. I've heard staves are a lot cheaper than spirals and such.
> 
> Thanks, Steve


 

My bad, I meant spirals.


----------



## TJsBasement

Fixin some slate on the library in Homestead. No one makes wine here or what, not a LHBS in sight. 

Apparently the winemaking bug is communicable, my cousin has gotten himself a complete used equipment kit on the super cheap (free) and is working on picking up an ingredients kit ASAP. He said maybe I should start two kits if it takes that long, "Oh boy, we got another one." I'd expect he is here before too long.


----------



## ffemt128

TJsBasement said:


> Fixin some slate on the library in Homestead. No one makes wine here or what, not a LHBS in sight.
> 
> Apparently the winemaking bug is communicable, my cousin has gotten himself a complete used equipment kit on the super cheap (free) and is working on picking up an ingredients kit ASAP. He said maybe I should start two kits if it takes that long, "Oh boy, we got another one." I'd expect he is here before too long.


 
You pretty much have your choice of Monroeville or Greentree for a LHBS. South Hills Brewing supply.


----------



## TJsBasement

Ya I like SHBS just fine, the Waterfront would be a great place for a brew super store. I was just killin some time, checking on local brew stores has just become second nature now.


----------



## Redtrk

Just back to work from a Patriot Guard mission. Hero down means kickstands up. 
* Thank you to all of our service members past and present. *


----------



## mind-eraser

Added the last of the pulled off Fredonia (2nd gallon) as it was bubbling also. Now everything is bubbling, the Catawba and the Fredonia. It's just a waiting game again..... Wait! We have a problem, I think my world is ending....... I just found a knat (small fly, bug) in one of my bungs and another one flying around me. Got the flying one and now the other. Just in case I have to be careful in case there's another one flying around. We got a fan going to help keep the others away (still don't see any). Remember the movie, Indiana Jones replaces the crystal with the bag of sand? That's how we replaced the bungs..... success........... 8) 

Oh wait, I'm still waiting. I don't think I'm impatient but this is taking way too long.


----------



## tonyt

Vacation at west beach Galveston with kids and grabdkids. I brought the wine. Son brought the booze. Son in law in charge of beer. Ladies handle meals and grandkids are providing entertainment.


----------



## Hokapsig

Home from training and another company can say they are now safe. And some extra $$ to feed my wine addiction. Luna bella, save me a couple of buckets!!


----------



## Famineguy

Started my Chilean Carmenere in primary this morning. Now, off to do some gardening.


----------



## tonyt

Enjoying happy hour at beach in Galveston. Drinking 2010 Chateau Michaelena Valpolicella. It's delicious Mike. Not surprised though. You're a terriffic winemaker.


----------



## mind-eraser

Went to Jim Lee's Wine and Beer Supplies in Olean, NY to pickup some yeast, rubber stoppers, air bubble lock, and those vacuum cork things. And somehow ended up with a wine kit of Blackberry/Merlot (gosh, this stuff is good). 8)

Will start this one in the morning. And will add 4 pounds of sugar to the fermenter for a sweet wine with about 12% alcohol. Might have to buy new carboys. Can't find any that people want to give away to a good home.


----------



## millwright01

Looking at an acreage today. Has a great cold room. It is huge! Will hold all my wine and still have room for lots of canning and veggies etc. :>


----------



## ffemt128

Heading out to the range this am for an hour or so. Taking my neighbor who has never been shooting before. Should be a good time. After that may pull out the bike for a ride.


----------



## ffemt128

Just got done back sweetening the latest batch of Skeeter Pee. I bottled the Cranberry Lime yesterday and took a bottle to the Pre-K teacher's picnic. It was a hit to say the least. I need to rack the peach wine, may head down and do that while I wait for my sone before going to the range. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## ffemt128

ffemt128 said:


> Heading out to the range this am for an hour or so. Taking my neighbor who has never been shooting before. Should be a good time. After that may pull out the bike for a ride.


 

Well, the day at the range was a great success. My neighbor had a great time. Between myself, him and my son we put about 500 rounds down range. Neighbor was hitting the target every time after the first 15 rounds or so. He's looking forward to the next trip. Now I need to find my gun cleaning kit so I can clean everything up. 

After we got home I went in the pool with my 5 y/o and my wife. Perfect end to the weekend. Time for a glass of catawba and relax.


----------



## Wiz

*Mango Season*

Tis the season to be jolly here in Costa Rica as this is the peak of the mango season. Just finished peeling and deseeding a bunch of mangos and put 22 lbs. cleaned mangoes in the freezer. Have enough imported Italian concentrate coming in to make 24 gallons cabernet sauvignon and 12 gallons sauvignon blanc. Running out of equipment and will need to wait until the grape concentrate are ready to bottle before I make the mango.

Mike


----------



## g8keeper

another day of work, then a home visit from the department of human services....gf and i working on getting liscensed as foster parent parents in hopes of getting her young "nephews", which she raised for the first few years of their lives until her ex left her, and his 2 boys, and she couldn't do it by herself anymore....they've had a messed up lofe so far, so hopefully we'll be able to get them now and finally provide a normal, stabile environment.....in lieu of this visit, and possibly getting the boys, i had to move my wine making operation to my parents house yesterday....luckily they only live about 5 minutes away from us....these 2 young boys are actually her ex's nephews, but their whole family has all kinds of problems, so there's really noone there that can care for them...my gf is listed an "a fin of kin", or something like that and if we get them, they will avoid actually going into the system and living with someone who truly isn't family....everyone please keep these little ones and us in your thoughts and prayers, and wish us luck as these poor innocents deserve the chance to have a normal family life....


----------



## TJsBasement

The slightest little positive influence can have such a strong effect on the person they will become, I hope the best for you guys and the kids.


----------



## Julie

I do wish you luck, Ken. And what great people you two are to take on this responsbility. My thoughts and prayers will be with you.


----------



## g8keeper

thank you very much....all the positive thoughts everyone has expressed, could in turn has a positive outcome....thanks for the energy....smile....i really appreciate it.....


----------



## Famineguy

g8keeper said:


> another day of work, then a home visit from the department of human services....gf and i working on getting liscensed as foster parent parents in hopes of getting her young "nephews", which she raised for the first few years of their lives until her ex left her, and his 2 boys, and she couldn't do it by herself anymore....they've had a messed up lofe so far, so hopefully we'll be able to get them now and finally provide a normal, stabile environment.....in lieu of this visit, and possibly getting the boys, i had to move my wine making operation to my parents house yesterday....luckily they only live about 5 minutes away from us....these 2 young boys are actually her ex's nephews, but their whole family has all kinds of problems, so there's really noone there that can care for them...my gf is listed an "a fin of kin", or something like that and if we get them, they will avoid actually going into the system and living with someone who truly isn't family....everyone please keep these little ones and us in your thoughts and prayers, and wish us luck as these poor innocents deserve the chance to have a normal family life....



I hope that all goes well and you get the two boys into your home. It is good to hear of people like you and your gf that are willing to step up to the plate. A stable, loving home can make a world of difference in young peoples lives and those that are close to them.

Best of luck to all. . . 

Brian


----------



## g8keeper

Famineguy said:


> I hope that all goes well and you get the two boys into your home. It is good to hear of people like you and your gf that are willing to step up to the plate. A stable, loving home can make a world of difference in young peoples lives and those that are close to them.
> 
> Best of luck to all. . .
> 
> Brian


thank you, brian....yes, getting these boys would mean a lot to my gf....she thought of them as her own, and hated when she had to give them up before after her ex left her with the 4 kids altogether and a mortgage, all on a fixed ssd income....since then the boys have been bounced around from about 3 or 4 different "homes", not knowing whether they r coming or going....i also have grown attached to them, and they have already developed a bond with me during those periods where my gf was babysitting them from time to time...it's kinda cute....lol...it got to the point at times where if they weren't listening, my gf just threatened to call me while i was at work if they didn't do what they were supposed to, and they straightened right up....all that without me ever raising a hand to them....lol..just giving them a time out is all i had to do, and of course raise my voice just to show i meant business....lol...it was cute at times when she had to come up to my work and she'd bring them with her....they'd see me and their little faces just lit up....they'd come running up to me and give me hugs....i'm hoping that if we get them they'll have a chance at normal lives finally....and if their parents rights ever get completely terminated, it's already been noted that my gf would like to adopt them...i've never had any kids of my own, but i like to think i helped to raise my ex's 2 boys from the ages of 7 and 11 til they were 15 and 18, and now have been helping my gf to continue to raise her boys, now 15 and 17....my ex's oldest son has continued to have a relationship with me even after his mother left me and next month, is going to make me a grandpa at the "ripe old age" of 41....lol...but yes, it would be nice to make a difference in these young ones lives, considering they are only 4 and 5....once again, thanks for the well wishes....they do actually bring a little tear to my eye...


----------



## ffemt128

Good luck with everything Ken, Kids need a caring environment when they are growing up. You and your GF deserve for everything to go in your favor. Not many people would be willing to step up and take the responsibility the 2 of you have agreed to.


----------



## g8keeper

ffemt128 said:


> Good luck with everything Ken, Kids need a caring environment when they are growing up. You and your GF deserve for everything to go in your favor. Not many people would be willing to step up and take the responsibility the 2 of you have agreed to.


 
thank you, doug....home visit is now complete....seems to have gone well.....just waiting now for approval by case worker's supervisor....if approved, it sounds like we'll have 2 little ones in the house by the end of the week....so for the time being, we just play the waiting game....one again, thank everyone for the well wishes and positive support,,,,


----------



## Runningwolf

Ken, what can I say but you and your gf are real gems! I wish the two of you and the children the best of luck. I look forward to follow up posts and pictures if all works out for you guys.


----------



## g8keeper

Runningwolf said:


> Ken, what can I say but you and your gf are real gems! I wish the two of you and the children the best of luck. I look forward to follow up posts and pictures if all works out for you guys.


 
dan, thank you very much....we just figure these 2 deserve as much of a chance as anyone at having a normal, stabile, loving family/home life, and if all goes well, you bet i will keep updating and post pictures (if i can ever figure out how to get them to be in the right direction and not sideways...lol...)....and apparently i guess the mother and father have already had so much opportunity to get their act together, and have failed, i guess they now only have about 3 months left to do so, at which time, the children's attorney will seek stripping the parents of their rights, and the boys actually going up for adoption...currently "the system", is working on concurrent plans seeing as how their first choice is reunification, but considering the parents track record, it's not looking so good for them...so while "the system" is working on that, they are also going to get prepared, and prepare us, for the adoption process...we have basically been told by the case worker, not to worry about finishing up the foster care paperwork right now as they expect us to be filling out the adoption work soon enough....like i said, though, all of this hinges on the supervisor's approval after yesterday's visit, but the signs are all good...ans as i mentioned, if approved, they are looking to have the boys in our home by the end of the week...quite the father's day gift, huh???....lol...


----------



## SarahRides

A local orchard was having a pig roast for their 100th anniversary, so we decided to go. We ended up sitting with and chatting with another couple.............that just so happened to also make wine! It was nice! I had never met any other local home winemakers before.......they just planted their own grape vines, but haven't made wine from fresh grapes yet, only buckets of juice, but they have been doing it for a long time.


----------



## ffemt128

Today was a family filled fun day. We started the day at the Pittsburgh Zoo for 3 hours. After that we had a B day party at Jump Zone. Came home had a glasss of wine and at 9:00 my kids and wife surprised me with an MP15 Sport. I officially have me an EBR, Thats an EVIL BLACK RIFLE, for those who don't know. Noto trick it out to accept the future accesories.. ZOMBIES, I'm ready......PICS to follow.


----------



## tatud4life

Working. . Then off to the pool with the kids tomorrow. This time next week, we'll be on our way to Tybee Island for a week of sun, fun, and not doing a dang thing!!! I can't wait!!! Once we get back, the first batch of SP goes into the primary. I don't know which one excites me more. The vacation or getting my wine making career started. I tell the wife it is the vacation. Keeps me out of the doghouse. My dog doesn't like me being there. Lol

Ken, I wish you and the misses all the luck and massive prayers going out to you guys. It takes a tremendous person to to do what you two are doing. My stepson's father hasn't had any contact with him in 11 years. I hope everything works out for your growing family.


----------



## Redtrk

Family weekend in Newton, Kansas. Does anyone know of a winery near here?


----------



## mind-eraser

Was going to rack and add Super Klear to the two carboys of Catawba. But no lees at all, so I just added the first part (d1) of Super Klear and stirred it. This afternoon will add second part (d2). So far so good. Six hours later I added the second part (d2). One of the carboys of Catawba has already cleared. But both carboys have lees on the bottom now. The clearer one has more. And right now we're enjoy a bottle of Diamond wine my neighbor made. Really Nice. 8)


----------



## btom2004

Yes even today I've got wine on my mind. Today I started a gal batch of Cherry wine from a cheap kit I purchased. Since the kit had a powdered cherry fruit pack, I melted it in warm water and added a small jar-F-pack of Cherry Smuckers preserves . My intentions is to use the yeast slurry for a 6 gal batch of Skeeter Pee.


----------



## Hokapsig

Pitched the yeast for my Black and Blue Special (blackberry and blueberry blend). I cranked up the SG to 1.088 and in no time at all the bubble on the air lick had moved to the side. I'm thinking I will need to toss in a banana for some body when I get home in 2 days.


----------



## tatud4life

I went and picked up the rest of the equipment I need to make wine and SP. I would like to get the pee started before I leave for vacation, but I don't want to leave it idle for that long. I would hate for the fermentation to stop the day after we leave and it sit there until we get back. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ffemt128

It's a hot one out there today. Heading to the range around 2:00 to sight in my new AR15 that I got for fathers day. After that I'll pick up my daughter then come home and relax in the pool. Dinner is going to be Barbeque Chicken. Yummmmm


----------



## TJsBasement

ffemt128 said:


> my new AR15 that I got for fathers day.



And I felt special getting an iPad 

Is ammo still crazy expensive, last time I got bulk 7.62 it was up like 4x.


----------



## ffemt128

TJsBasement said:


> And I felt special getting an iPad
> 
> Is ammo still crazy expensive, last time I got bulk 7.62 it was up like 4x.


 

Ammo definately is crazy expensive. 100 rounds for $34.00 at walmart. My son picked up an 800 round tin of Tula ammo for $129 at Gander Mountain. He got the last one. They still had the 7.62 about 10 tins. I have about 500-600 rounds of that for the SKS at home still. Had a great time yesterday afternoon, we went through about 300 or so rounds in total.


----------



## Tom

Went to my councelor and told him of my last md visit. I told him my cancer has spread in to my bones


----------



## ffemt128

Tom said:


> Went to my councelor and told him of my last md visit. I told him my cancer has spread in to my bones


 
Sorry to hear that Tom. You are in our prayers.


----------



## tatud4life

OH MAN!!! Really sorry to hear that Tom! You are in our hearts and prayers!!!!


----------



## Flem

You're in my prayers, Tom. You're going to beat this---I just know it.


----------



## mind-eraser

Sorry Tom, you're in our prayers too.


----------



## g8keeper

yes tom, in my prayers as well....


----------



## g8keeper

went to work today....came home,and as i opened the door, was instantly greeted with joyful cheers of excitement and hugs from my new foster sons...i was then informed by my gf that they had been anxiously waiting for me to get home, wondering when, and looking forward to going to the bowling alley with me tonight....we had dinner at the table, where the oldest one, mind you only 5 years old, led us in a version of Grace his aunt had taught them....it was absolutely adorable....afterwards, we went to the bowling alley where they each got to bowl a game while i did my league bowling....the management also gave each of them a balloon, and believe it or not, a real bowling pin!!!...they were then asked to pull the winning 50/50 ticket, and the winner gave each boy $1....they really enjoyed it...and i have totally enjoyed my first day of coming home from work to my new foster kids....smilez...


----------



## Runningwolf

Ken great news. You just just made my day great hearing this. This is even better then hearing Julie talk about the bear she saw in her back yard tonight. Opps she didn't post that yet.


----------



## g8keeper

Runningwolf said:


> Ken great news. You just just made my day great hearing this. This is even better then hearing Julie talk about the bear she saw in her back yard tonight. Opps she didn't post that yet.
> Hey Ken didn't you post a picture today. I saw the post on my Droid but didn't see the pic and now I can't find the post if you can post a link to it.


 yes dan, i did post a pic, now let me get the thread....lol....btw....thank you, and i am glad i could share of my joy with you, my friend...


----------



## Runningwolf

Ken I just found it


----------



## g8keeper

Runningwolf said:


> Ken I just found it


 
lol...ok....just as i was about to post the link....


----------



## SarahRides

This weekend we were supposed to go to the Cape for a nice long weekend with my in laws. These plan were thwarted however when our dog got a little cranky (to try and make a long story short, our neighbor usually watches them, they love her! However one of our dogs can be very tempermental, we have to be pretty careful with her as she can get aggressive when nervous around some people. Our neighbor was also going away this weekend, so her husband was going to watch them. She showed a little tooth to him, so instead of risking a dog bite, we decided to just take her home. Since on such short notice we don't really have anywhere to put her, we are stuck home with her now). 

So anyways, I decided to pull some of the fruit out of the freezer, and am starting a strawberry peach and a strawberry mead instead. We're going to do a couple of day trips instead, try and make the best of the time off together from work. I just have to make a trip to the LHBS to pick up some yeast. At least aside from a few predicted T-storms (I guess that's what you get when it's 90+ degrees out in June), the weather is supposed to be beautiful. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## tonyt

300 miles from my Texas Gulf Coast home so I will be keeping one eye on the weather reports in case I have to bee line home and shore things up around the house.


----------



## Hokapsig

Stuck working BEHIND Mountaineer Casino for the past 2 days and Saturday morning. I need to get home and address my Dragon Blood Skeeter Pee, Black and Blue Berry and Cab Franc Ice Wine, as well as go to an Eagle Scout dinner and Graduation party, then work in DC on Sunday....


----------



## olusteebus

Starting my first skeeter pee. Report next week


----------



## ffemt128

I need to check the ph and acid levels on the white wines I have aging for my nieces wedding in November. Anyone have any suggested ranges for a Reisling and a Sauv Blanc? Also any suggestions on sg?


----------



## Julie

Holy Cow!!!! , I forgot to post this last night. We are in the pool, lounging and Mike looks over towards the neighbors yard and right past our fence and says "What kind of a dog whoa what a minute, BEAR!!!!"

Sure enough about 20 feet from us goes a bear running for the woods behind our house. First time for this, live in this area for 30 years.

And no Flem you can't bring your rifle and going hunting, it's a yearling.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Holy Cow!!!! , I forgot to post this last night. We are in the pool, lounging and Mike looks over towards the neighbors yard and right past our fence and says "What kind of a dog whoa what a minute, BEAR!!!!"
> 
> Sure enough about 20 feet from us goes a bear running for the woods behind our house. First time for this, live in this area for 30 years.
> 
> And no Flem you can't bring your rifle and going hunting, it's a yearling.


 

Too cool. It in the area, I'm sure you'll see it again.


----------



## g8keeper

Julie said:


> Holy Cow!!!! , I forgot to post this last night. We are in the pool, lounging and Mike looks over towards the neighbors yard and right past our fence and says "What kind of a dog whoa what a minute, BEAR!!!!"
> 
> Sure enough about 20 feet from us goes a bear running for the woods behind our house. First time for this, live in this area for 30 years.
> 
> And no Flem you can't bring your rifle and going hunting, it's a yearling.


 
well now i know the story....lol...dan made referrence to that a little in a post last night in response to one of my posts about my new "sons".....lol....


----------



## Famineguy

g8keeper. That is great news. I am happy for the boys and the new foster parents. Now the fun really begins.


----------



## rodo

> g8keeper. That is great news. I am happy for the boys and the new foster
> parents. Now the fun really begins.


 
I'll second that


----------



## g8keeper

Famineguy said:


> g8keeper. That is great news. I am happy for the boys and the new foster parents. Now the fun really begins.


 
thank you famineguy....so far so good....smilez....got home from work last and they asked if i'd play ball with them, so i took them to the field and tossed the ball to them while they tried hitting with their big fat plastic bats....we were only using a tennis ball....luckily the combination resulted in balls not flying too far when they connected, but i gotta admit they did get a good piece of some of them....then a little neighbor girl came over and asked if she could play also, so i said sure and she shagged down a few balls and then took somme turns batting as well....actually can't wait til they get a little older and then their throwing skills and such get better...lol...then catch and everything will be even more fun instead of me having ti keep chasing the ball down....roflmao....i think there's a reason most athletes don't play much past the age of 40.....roflmao....but it's still fun doing these things, as my father never really did with me...


----------



## g8keeper

rodo said:


> I'll second that


 
thank you as well, rodo....smilez...


----------



## Redtrk

While this would be my normal racking day as I have been out of town the last two weekends I managed to rack on Wednesday. I'll be riding over to the fairgrounds in Madison, Indiana today on the motorcycle to receive my WSMRA degree. (Widows Sons Masonic Riders Association) I may have to stop at a winery or two along the way.


----------



## SarahRides

Have fun Rick! I don't know about Ohio, but it is a beautiful day out here for a ride! The heat has finally broken here.


----------



## SarahRides

I've been busy racking and backsweetening this morning! I have a batch of Merlot, Blackberry, Cherry and Plum Berry that I am hoping to bottle in about a month or so. I also had to take out about 1/2 a cup or so of wine out of several of my carboys. The temperature in my basement went from about 65 to 73 degrees this past week, it has been about 95 degrees out the past several days. My de-humidifier down there has been running non-stop. The temperature change must have had a big effect on the liquid in the carboys, the volume actually appeared to increase in several of them. Several of the carboys that had been filled to the base of the neck to begin with, were now just about touching the bungs and airlocks! While it is the most stable place in the house temperature-wise, there are still these temperature fluctuations which I can't really do anything about. It's amazing what it does to the wine volume though! I didn't mind, it gave me an excuse to taste test some of them!


----------



## Boyd

ffemt128 said:


> Ammo definately is crazy expensive. 100 rounds for $34.00 at walmart. My son picked up an 800 round tin of Tula ammo for $129 at Gander Mountain. He got the last one. They still had the 7.62 about 10 tins. I have about 500-600 rounds of that for the SKS at home still. Had a great time yesterday afternoon, we went through about 300 or so rounds in total.


 
MISWEST SHOOTERS SUPPLY HAS GOOD PRICES ON AMMO AND THEY NOTIFY BY E-MAIL ON PRICES.

THE BEST PART IS AVOIDING SALES TAX.


----------



## rodo

When I told my wife that Dan had been to Walkers and picked up some Rougeon last weekend she twisted my arm a little  to make one last trip before they close (for the summer)next month. We picked up 6+ gallons of Baco Nior and wanted 12 of Rougeon but the tank would only give up 10 before it went dry  so he offered to finish filling that pail with Baco which was OK with me. The were also quite generous filling my primary pails all well above the bottom ring. 
The woman at the counter said they had run out of a couple varieties today.


----------



## rodo

I probably wouldn't have posted this however I know there are quite a few Jeep and 4 wheeling enthusiast's on here and while I know its not a "Jeep" it just might be the ultimate 4 wheeling toy.

It was brought into my shop last Thursday for some repairs to the rear wheel stearing system.




P.S. Not a picture of my shop, this is a photo the customer sent me before he brought it in.


----------



## TJsBasement

Thats one cool toy.


----------



## tatud4life

Oh the fun I could have in that thing!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Yup, I agree this would be a blast!


----------



## TJsBasement

Will you need testers after the repair is complete, if it makes it thru just one weekend I bet it will never break again.


----------



## millwright01

On the road. Heading for a vacation in the Black Hills. Going to go camping in Deadwood South Dakota.


----------



## tatud4life

Hitting the road to Tybee Island for a much needed vacation. Won't be back for 7 days!!! Can't wait!!! No mowing, no working, no softball!! Just me, my wife, the kids, a beach, and the ocean. Looking forward to it!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Just back from ten days in Cape Cod last night. Bottling my Barolo today and easing back into reality.


----------



## mind-eraser

Kept busy this morning, racked my Blackberry Merlot and had a S.G. of 0.992, added sulphite and potassium sorbate (I did mix vigorously) then added the finishing blend (blackberry). then the kieselsol and chitosan. I did degas with the drill and the attachment, but also used the vacuum pump (the one you use to seal the bottle after you open it. A number 7 1/2 bung will fit inside. Pump it up and watch the bubble come. If you shake it (roll it around on edge) the bubbles multiply a hundred fold. Did this a few times, by releasing the pressure and pumping again. This seems to work great (seen it on youtube, I can't help myself). Two weeks or so I can bottle it. NEXT: I started my Diamond, I got from Walkers, S.G. was 1.078, racked it from the hotpack to a plastic carboy and about a gallon of it into a gallon jug. Nutrient and yeast was added. For a hobby I thought I would just do a few times a year, seems to have gotten out of hand. I've got 31 gallons sitting on the table in different stages. And my first Blackberry Merlot is almost gone. IS THIS NORMAL? If anyone notices that I might be doing something wrong, please let me know, as I'm new to all this. My neighbor has been helping me, but every time I walk across the street, I come back with a new hobby. I told him I don't like peas, never have. So he's got these sweet peas, now I'm growing these sweet peas next year. He's thinking of brewing beer next..... And I'm still having fun! 8)


----------



## Boyd

Boyd said:


> MISWEST SHOOTERS SUPPLY HAS GOOD PRICES ON AMMO AND THEY NOTIFY BY E-MAIL ON PRICES.
> 
> THE BEST PART IS AVOIDING SALES TAX.


 

Woops, that would be Midsouth Shooters Supply


----------



## oldwhiskers

Racked 18 gallons of apple wine yesterday of which 12 gallons are finished and polished, and did a lot of cleaning. Today I started 6 gallons of a Skeeter Pee/Ocean Spray Cranberry Blackberry Blueberry mix. I now need to do some serious bottling, I also have 6 gallons of regular Skeeter Pee finished and polished.


----------



## TJsBasement

Just puttin up walls makin more money for wine stuff.


----------



## TJsBasement

See, not a shed, the door openings are 15' tall clearance for semi trailers to drive in, its 30' at the peak. We have a bit less then 500' more to put up and we have to install all the wall girts. Oh what fun.


----------



## SarahRides

Is that your new wine making structure?


----------



## Deezil

What the hell is on the roof next door (the right)? Men? Kangaroos? Roos are a long ways from home, but thats what they look like


----------



## TJsBasement

HAHAHA lol I couldn't figure out what heck you was talking about, I see it now, them are roof vents with a fin and can spin so to opening points away from the wind and draws air from the building.


----------



## Runningwolf

So TJ what are the buildings for?


----------



## TJsBasement

That place melts aluminum down into something for making stainless steel. We are installing new roof and walls everywhere.

Hey I'm actually doing some wine work. See you guys thought I was just here to b.s.



That pic was a response to one I put on the other day, Deezil said "I seen that shed....." So this one was to clear up that's it's not a shed. 

Baby is up so wine work is done till later, back to just bsing.


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL very cool


----------



## TJsBasement

What I did last night was make my very first wine volcano while doing step ?3? I think, kmeta, sorbate, degass, fine . When I was using a cordless and mixer thing, not a whip but mixer, kmeta and sorbate it just went off after a couple minutes of little activity, musta hit the right tune. It was easy and fun you guys really need to give it a try. 

Today I did my first acid test and I'm positive something is wrong cause I used 13cc on a test of 15ml of SP, maybe even higher, I stopped adding because I wasn't sure if it changed or not. Probably just bad chemicals right, no way this stuff is 1.2-3%. The skeeter pee is very bitter all the way at the end, could be yet another dump batch.


----------



## Redtrk

I am celebrating my new found friend. A friend of one of my sons asked me if I would make him some blackberry wine. He has lots & lots of blackberries and is going to bring me several buckets of them. I asked how many bottled he wants to get and said about 15 and I can have the rest.


----------



## Hokapsig

After getting home from NJ, I shuffled off to Buffalo for a quick audit. I'll finish that up tomorrow and scoot home (waving to Dan in Meadville on the way past). My Black & Blue berry was still hanging on with a slow ferment and the Dragon Blood Pee was still slowly fermenting. The Cab Franc Ice wine needs stabilized and f packed. The Tempernillo and Malbec need bottled and the Plum, Peach and chocolate cherry needs racked. It will be a busy Friday and Saturday....


----------



## harleydmn

Bottled my CRP last night and got my first taste, boy is this stuff good. It's only been aging for 6 months, can't wait to try it at 1 year. The brandy I put in worked out great!


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> I am celebrating my new found friend. A friend of one of my sons asked me if I would make him some blackberry wine. He has lots & lots of blackberries and is going to bring me several buckets of them. I asked how many bottled he wants to get and said about 15 and I can have the rest.


 

Really cool. I need to find a friend like that....LOL


----------



## Flem

Getting ready to leave tomorow morning on a 2 day canoe/fishing trip on the Allegheny river in northwestern PA.


----------



## Julie

ok, I washed my flashdrive and I am terrified to plug it into my compuer. Has anyone else done this? Do you think it is ok to use? I have SOOOOOOOOO much work on this drive.


----------



## tatud4life

Is it still wet? If so, I would let it dry out for quite a while. It should be the same as getting any other electronic device wet. After it has dried out for a while, it should be fine to plug into your computer. Just hope that the spin cycle didn't corrupt the files. They won't work if corrupted, but it shouldn't harm the computer.


----------



## TJsBasement

I know a few people that put water logged phones into dry rice and they worked perfect after a few days, it could cause long term damage from corrosion or deposits so get the info of off when you can. Good luck.


----------



## Boatboy24

Starting another kit tonight, and maybe some dragon blood. Can't decide on the kit though. I have CC Sterling Merlot and Syrah, as well as a Red Mtn Trio. Will probably do the Merlot, as I need some that will be drinkable earlier.


----------



## btom2004

Just re-racked-degassed-added fining agents to my Cherlemon (Cherry-Lemon) Skeeter Pee. Looks good! I can't wait to backsweeten it and drink it all up.


----------



## ffemt128

Mounted the fron quad rail to the AR this evening. Bipod comes on Monday. Feeling the need to accessorize.


----------



## tatud4life

Spent the day on the beach. I look like a lobster. Last full day of vacation is tomorrow. In 3 days, my first batch of SP will be starting!!!!!


----------



## millwright01

Enjoying my vacation. Sitting in Deadwood, SD. Just had a small shower here and now I'm off to pick up a cigar and play some poker. Had some good local fruit wines since I have been here.


----------



## SarahRides

The Three B's this weekend! Ended up doing a lot of Bottling (Merlot & Blackberry from Walker's, Cab. Sauv from Italian Juice, Valpolicella from a kit), Blending (Cab Sauv, Merlot and Blackberry.....yummmm!) and Backsweetening(Plum Berry & Cherry from Walkers, Elderberries from dried berries). Spent the really hot weekend in a nice cool basement. Next month will be another round of bottling all the wines I just backsweetened, and a chocolate strawberry port. I offered my hubby a sip of the blackberry to try...........he drank the whole glass, in under a minute.


----------



## tatud4life

Drove back from vacation. :'( My first batch of SP will be started in 2 days!! Got to clean my equipment and get the lemon juice and sugar. Found out that my neighbor's co worker was just approved by the government to start his own distillery. Going to be named East Tennessee Distillery I believe.


----------



## ffemt128

I racked my Oaked Muscadine from a 5 gallon to a 3 and 2 - 2 gallon carboys. I'm hoping to bottle a gallon and take a sample to Julie's in the event we make it Saturday. I sampled some today and the oak was not as prominent as it tasted earlier. Still very good but not as prominent.


Hope everyone has a Happy and SAFE July 4th. Happy Birthday U.S.A. Be extra careful with the fireworks, it's aweful dry this year, don't want to hear that someone burned their house down with fireworks. We had that happen to a garage 2 years ago, although, the homeowner insisted they weren't setting off fireworks despite the empty tube cake beside the garage. Oh well. Sometimes the obvious isn't obvious.


----------



## tatud4life

On my way to the store to pick up the supplies to start my first batch today! . I'm sure that I'll have plenty of questions as the process gets going.


----------



## g8keeper

going over to folks' house after work tonight to whip up a batch of sangria for tomorrow's bbq....gonna use some of my peach/berry pee and strawberry margarita in it as well as all the traditional additions....were playing with this combination in individuals glasses on easter, adding frozen fruit and suchthis should be some killer stuff.....happy july 4th everyone.....god bless the u.s.a...


----------



## Flem

ffemt128 said:


> I racked my Oaked Muscadine from a 5 gallon to a 3 and 2 - 2 gallon carboys. I'm hoping to bottle a gallon and take a sample to Julie's in the event we make it Saturday. I sampled some today and the oak was not as prominent as it tasted earlier. Still very good but not as prominent.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a Happy and SAFE July 4th. Happy Birthday U.S.A. Be extra careful with the fireworks, it's aweful dry this year, don't want to hear that someone burned their house down with fireworks. We had that happen to a garage 2 years ago, although, the homeowner insisted they weren't setting off fireworks despite the empty tube cake beside the garage. Oh well. Sometimes the obvious isn't obvious.



I hope you can make it to Julie's. I'd like to sample your muscadine. Sometime I'd like to see your AR.


----------



## tatud4life

Supplies are bought!! After this graveyard shift and a little sleep, the SP will commence. I bought Great Value (Wal Mart brand) lemon juice. I hope this doesn't make a difference. They didn't have any 32 oz. bottles of ReaLemon. We will see!!!!


----------



## deboard

Wow,just realized after checking my calendar that I am due to bottle 75 bottles soon. That's what I get for starting 3-3 gallon batches 6 months ago and a kit 2.5 months ago.


----------



## Runningwolf

Removed capsules and seperated bottles by kind and color. Next step will be delabeling and cleaning. Picked up about 25 cases of regular and 5 cases of desert wine bottles yesterday.


----------



## Famineguy

Nothing to do with wine today, other than arranging a supply of bottles from one of the local restaurants. We have finally started tosee summer weather here and I intend to spend the day in the garden. 

I wish all of the American members a happy and safe July 04th.


----------



## pjd

Today I racked a Zinfandel that has been setting on French Oak for a few months. What a great change in that one! I also racked 12 other batches of Chilean juice and added oak. The Chilean has a long way to go before they become drinkable! Of course I had to sample all of them! Now it's time for a nap.


----------



## Runningwolf

Phil, I'm still waiting for my Chilean to finish the mlf. I tested last week and still only half way.


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Phil, I'm still waiting for my Chilean to finish the mlf. I tested last week and still only half way.


 Dan, Ive never done a mlf. I have a couple of Malbec, a couple of Zinfandels and 3 or 4 other reds. Should I do a mlf? Does it really make that big of a difference? What culture do you use?


----------



## Runningwolf

Phil this is a first time for me doing an mlf. I heard it makes a big difference so I'll find out. I think it's going to take about 3 months to finish. I started it when it got down to about 1.01sg. I am using chromatography to test.


----------



## tatud4life

First batch a pee was started today.


----------



## TJsBasement

Is there enough headspace in the carboy, some people use a 7.9 gallon plastic bucket to start a 6 gallon fermentation in. I'm guessing your fermenting because you said you just started. When it gets rolling along it could foam up out.

I just seen your post on the other thread and the same advice given. So bunk post.


----------



## tatud4life

There is some head space. Not too much. I haven't pitched the yeast yet. I'm waiting the required 48 hours to let the preservatives evaporate out. I hope there is not a problem or I will have one angry wife on my hands.


----------



## Hokapsig

Fourth of July and I'm working due a big power outage in WV. Everyone else enjoyed the Skeeter Pee at the picnic, but I could not indulge as I had to get up early on July 4th and drive back to P-burg, then work 16 hours. Almost done and looking forward to Julie's on Saturday, only to work some more on Sunday....


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> Fourth of July and I'm working due a big power outage in WV. Everyone else enjoyed the Skeeter Pee at the picnic, but I could not indulge as I had to get up early on July 4th and drive back to P-burg, then work 16 hours. Almost done and looking forward to Julie's on Saturday, only to work some more on Sunday....


 

sorry to hear about all the work but real glad you are not working on Sat.


----------



## Redtrk

Working today and waiting for my black berries to show up. My son is bringing me about 30 lbs from a friend of his who wants me to make him some wine.


----------



## Julie

tatud4life said:


> There is some head space. Not too much. I haven't pitched the yeast yet. I'm waiting the required 48 hours to let the preservatives evaporate out. I hope there is not a problem or I will have one angry wife on my hands.


 
Well I hate to say this but you really should get that sp out of the carboy and into a bucket. First, not sure how full that carboy is, but I'm thinking you are going to have a volcano. Second, sp needs a lot of oxygen when it first starts to take off and having it in a carboy will limit how much oxygen it will have. Remember every sp post here will tell you to stir vigorously


----------



## tatud4life

Thanks Julie!! I have been thinking about doing that to save myself from my wife's ire. Lol. I probably will transfer it into a bucket right before I pitch the starter.


----------



## Julie

tatud4life said:


> Thanks Julie!! I have been thinking about doing that to save myself from my wife's ire. Lol. I probably will transfer it into a bucket right before I pitch the starter.


 
roflmao, I see you are a good husband  

By the way, I did watch that video and the guy states right from the beginning he has never made wine. I am not sure how good he was on sanitizing, only mention a couple of things that he sanitized not everything, he didn't use measuring spoons, just a regular teaspoon to measure his chemicals, he didn't really know how to read a hydrometer, he thought the sg was at 1.000 maybe a little lower and I wasn't comfortable in thinking he was done fermenting when he stabilized the sp.

So I guess what I am trying to say is just keep hanging out with us and we will help you thru this.


----------



## tatud4life

Yeah. I thought that too. I was just using it as a visual aid. I tend to understand things better if I can see it being done once. I do have one question. Do I use a towel to cover the bucket the whole time it is fermenting? Or do I use the lid and a airlock?


----------



## Julie

actually I lay the lid on top and place a towel on that, I am always afraid of seeing the towel floating in the sp. But there are some who like to snap the lid down and airlock it. I don't simply because it is a pain in the butt to get the lid off and yes I have the tool. You need to stir the skeeter at least once a day, I sanitize a whip and use that and if I have to kept the lid snapped down, I would be swearing more than I currently do!

But in defense of those who do snap down the lid, it is usually because they have animals in the house or small children and they worry about them getting into the bucket. I have a child gate going across the door so my dogs don't get into my wine area.


----------



## tatud4life

Ok. If you look on the bottom of the lid, there is a band that can be removed to make getting the kid off a lot easier. It should have a tab that you can pull and it should just peal off from the bottom. After that, you don't need the tool anymore. You can just pry it up with your hands fairly easy and cuss free. Lol. I do have animals. No small children. Just big kids that can't keep their hands to theirselves. Thank you for the advice!! Greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Coldone

Muahahaha!! Well I finally got moved into the new place and working on the wine room!! Cleared some Skeeter Pee  so taking a breather to scan for some recipes on my next creation!!


----------



## tatud4life

Mow 2 yards, went to the pool, stared at my batch of SP for a few minutes, and now off to work a graveyard shift!


----------



## Boatboy24

Sweating. A lot. Like many out there recently. Heat index approached 115 today.


----------



## Tom

Bottled last years Chilian Barbara and Sanjiovese


----------



## Hokapsig

working today in Bowling Green Ohio (a scant 4 hour drive from home), but I was able to toss some pectic enzyme into my peach last night in hopes of clearing the haze. Tomorrow, off to NJ for 4 days...


----------



## tonyt

Bottled my Rubio blend of Valpolicella and Rosso Fortussimo. Its backsweetened with 4 ounces of cane syrup to 5 gallons.


----------



## millwright01

Back from holidays and started packing. Bought a couple acre acreage. Moving end of the next month. Grape vines, here I come!


----------



## Boyd

Hokapsig said:


> working today in Bowling Green Ohio (a scant 4 hour drive from home), but I was able to toss some pectic enzyme into my peach last night in hopes of clearing the haze. Tomorrow, off to NJ for 4 days...


 
I have had good results with peach using first bentenite followed by sparkolliod.

Peptic enzime has never worked for me.


----------



## tatud4life

Worked graveyard last night. Mowed the yard when I got home. Went to softball practice. And now I'm waiting for sleep to arrive. It has been a loooooooooong 36 hours. I'm getting too old for this crap.


----------



## Runningwolf

Delabeled and cleaned a total of 24 cases of bottles this weekend.


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked my CC Sterling Merlot to secondary. Pitched yeast on my peach wine. Welcomed cooler temps this evening.


----------



## Rocky

_"Welcomed cooler temps this evening."_

Amen to that, *Boatboy*! It was in the low 90's here today and actually felt cool compared to recent days.

*Dan*, what is your method for removing labels?


----------



## mind-eraser

Saturday a bad storm went through and had no power from early afternoon till morning Sunday. But did managed to bottle the Blackberry Merlot. The Catawba got racked, filtered and back sweetened. And did manage to delabeled 3 cases of bottles. Used a razer bladed window scraper. Then soak and scour pad.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rocky said:


> _"_
> 
> *Dan*, what is your method for removing labels?


 
Find a source that has labels that come off easy (serious). Soak in Oxy Clean for 20 minutes and peel or scrape label off.


----------



## TJsBasement

I ordered my first solar system today, it's a small 500watt two panel array but we will be setting it up do live displays. The first one will be Washington Co fair, so if everything works out we should have a live system on display and it will feature a cool little thing that lets you get on the net and see a live feed of exactly how much each panel in the array is producing, well we thought is was cool as heck. So if anyone will be around "Worshington" during the fair we would love to see you and explain how solar could work for you.


----------



## SarahRides

Runningwolf said:


> Delabeled and cleaned a total of 24 cases of bottles this weekend.



Geez Dan, I have 9 cases sitting down in the basement I havent gotten too and felt like things were backing up! I get sick of doing 5 or 6 cases at a time, never mind 24! It must have taken you all weekend.


----------



## Runningwolf

SarahRides said:


> Geez Dan, I have 9 cases sitting down in the basement I havent gotten too and felt like things were backing up! I get sick of doing 5 or 6 cases at a time, never mind 24! It must have taken you all weekend.


 
I did three more tonight and have four left to do yet. This is all from a haul a few weeks ago and I just decide I wasn't going to quit until they were done. I still have about 30 other cases from before sitting waiting to get done.


----------



## Wade E

Sorry all, havent been able to be on here much, new house fixing it up before we move inn here much. Besides my standard forty at normal work Im been putting in 4-5 hours a night during the week and 10 hours a day on weekends fixing up the new house before we move in. I usu\ally dont even have the ambition to fire up the computer after taking a shower and eating. I do still manage to sneak out once a week Friday or Saturday night to do some Striper fishing though despite typically getting skunked as the water has warmed up to fast this year so they are staying out in the deep waters!


----------



## tatud4life

Sitting here. Being bored. Ready to leave and get something to eat.


----------



## Julie

Wade E said:


> Sorry all, havent been able to be on here much, new house fixing it up before we move inn here much. Besides my standard forty at normal work Im been putting in 4-5 hours a night during the week and 10 hours a day on weekends fixing up the new house before we move in. I usu\ally dont even have the ambition to fire up the computer after taking a shower and eating. I do still manage to sneak out once a week Friday or Saturday night to do some Striper fishing though despite typically getting skunked as the water has warmed up to fast this year so they are staying out in the deep waters!



So much to do and not enough time in the day to everything done. Good luck with the new house Wade


----------



## Hokapsig

ARGH!!! now I have to try bentonite, and I have sparkolliod and PVPP in the wings. 

But I did finish an OSHA class today, then decorated for the girl's grad party on next Saturday. As a reward, I downed a bottle of ffemt's muscadine. BEFORE YOU DIE, YOU MUST DRINK A BOTTLE OF DOUG'S NOBLE MUSCADINE!!!!! "Awesome" does not do it justice. We also finished most of a bottle of Skeeter Pee. while watching some fireworks from the back deck. It don't get no better....


----------



## almargita

Canned 6 jars of Bread & Butter pickles yesterday. Made them a little spicey with some hot pepper flakes & cayne pepper. Also set up the wine rack in the garage that I got from Hokapsig & re-arranged full & empty cases. Hopefully I can rack or filter the eight 5 & 6 gal carboys sitting in the laundry room thats been well over due. Where does all the time go!!! Don't know what I would do if I had to actually work..........

Al


----------



## mangojack

5 gal. Blackberry wine in primary,2 gal. of sweet corn wine in primary. Getting ready to make wild plum. from fruit.


----------



## lloyd

Getting ready to start putting up the Timothy grass hay the monsoons are a threat in Nv. as well as Az. I love the moisture in the air, and the rain storms But must get good crops in to make ends meet so I prepare to run the gauntlet.


----------



## ffemt128

Filtered my Johanesberg Reisling, Sauvignon Blanc, Peach, Brianna, and 6 gallons of skeeter pee today. The Reisling and Sav Blanc were intended to be for my nieces wedding in October. They will be a year old in August. The reisling tastes good, the Sav Blanc I think needs more time. There is a strong alcohol taste at the end that I know will smooth out over time. Need to decide if I'm actually going to donate them.

Bill, thanks for the compliments on the Noble Muscadine. There's more where that came from. We need to hook up for bottles sometime.


----------



## Redtrk

I haven't been able to work on my wines all weekend. My wife got a huge promotion last week and is now the Branch Manager where she works. I've been painting and redecoration her office since Friday evening. I told her she is now my "Sugar Mama" and she told me, "don't to get any ideas about an early retirement you have to keep working".


----------



## millwright01

Bottled the Cabernet today after I finished getting everything in the shed boxed up. Racked the EP Amarone and got it in the fridge. It will only have about 30 days to cold stabilize before I move, but hoping it will drop crystals in that short a time. better than not trying I suppose.


----------



## mind-eraser

Bottled a carboy of Catawba, Saturday evening. And filtered the other Catawba. Bottled that Sunday. Need to wait one to two months for the Fredonia's. Then three to four months for the Diamond.


----------



## Hokapsig

ffemt128 said:


> Filtered my Johanesberg Reisling, Sauvignon Blanc, Peach, Brianna, and 6 gallons of skeeter pee today. The Reisling and Sav Blanc were intended to be for my nieces wedding in October. They will be a year old in August. The reisling tastes good, the Sav Blanc I think needs more time. There is a strong alcohol taste at the end that I know will smooth out over time. Need to decide if I'm actually going to donate them.
> 
> Bill, thanks for the compliments on the Noble Muscadine. There's more where that came from. We need to hook up for bottles sometime.


 
Doug, 

Anytime. Not only was the Muscadine a hit with both the wife and I, but combined with a glass or two of Skeeter Pee, made for a VERY interesting evening (with a BIG smile on my face). ::

I've got at least another 10 cases that I can spare at the present. I'm out of the area for the next 2 weeks (WV and KY), but should be good after that to meet up.


----------



## tatud4life

Just checked my skeeter pee. S. G. is still above 1.000. It is 1.010 which is only .005 lower than yesterday. A little frustrated, but it due time I guess


----------



## Boatboy24

Just racked my CC Showcase Old Vine Zin. It's been bulk aging for two months now and tasting pretty good. Gonna give it another month or two, then bottle.


----------



## Tom

*update*

Well I bottled my CA White Zinfandel and Gewürztraminer.


----------



## tatud4life

Racked my first batch of skeeter per into the secondary.


----------



## Rocky

Got through a mild panic today. I had about 4 bottles of wine in the shelf three of which _without a label_ and I wondered what they were. I opened one and it seemed like it was starting to turn. Huge panic! Are all my wines in danger?!!! I opened a second and a third, same thing. More panic! Then I noticed that the fourth bottle had the simple label, "Rosso Fortissimo 2011." I opened it with trepidation and tried it. Wonderful!

All I can figure, based on the small number of bottles (3) and the absense of an ID is that those bottles were from an "overage" from a racking and I just grabbed three bottles without properely sanitizing them and filled them. The wine was not clear so I know that they were not from a formal bottling. As Billy S. says, "All's well that ends well!"

Lesson learned: Sanitize!!!


----------



## pjd

tatud4life said:


> Racked my first batch of skeeter per into the secondary.


Tat, I am glad it is finally there! I have been breathlessly waiting until that batch of skeeter pee finally went into glass! Seriously you will find it was worth the wait. Eventually you will get to the point that it actually finishes in the Primary and you only rack it to the secondary to clear. I worried about my first 10 or 15 batches, now if I havent looked at it for 3 months then I check it out. Congratulations on your first! Enjoy several more!


----------



## tatud4life

Thank you pjd!!!! I tasted it when I started the siphon. It didn't taste too good with all the sediment still floating in it, but it is stout!!! I can't wait to taste it after it has cleared!!! I did let the fermentation finish in the primary. I added the kmeta, sorbate, and sparklloid today. 4 more weeks and I'll be drinking it up!!!!!!


----------



## Hokapsig

Finished with the girl's grad party, which turned into a Bushy Run Wine tasting party. I served my own Shiraz/Zin, Symphony, Riesling, Cab Franc Ice Wine, White Zin, and Skeeter Pee (Big fan favorite), along with Rodo's Apple Wine, Al's Blueberry/Pom, and Doug's Bronze Muscadine. ALL were huge hits with many favorable reviews and calls for more. When they say Skeeter Pee can creep up on you, they ain't a kinding. I need to start 2 more batches of Skeeter Pee and I had an offer from a friend to come and get apples off his apple trees for wine making. I'm currently scanning Craig's list for a press.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Went fishing, made wine and drank wine...a very successful day!!!


----------



## tatud4life

Working. :'(


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked and stabilized my peach. racked, degassed and oaked my CC Sterling Merlot. 

Also went to church, cut the lawn, and applied a fungicide, then cooked some steaks along with a grilled veg medley - zukes, tomatoes, onions and peppers from my garden and/or my neighbor's garden. Whew! Long day. I can't wait to get back to work so I can get some rest.


----------



## Coldone

Well, finally bottled a Glad Hatter Chardonnay I've had bulk aging a month! LoL! We bottled our Red Pee, and I racked and Degassed a Shiraz. Only thing left to do is bottle a Zin/Shiraz blend.. But that'll have to wait 2 weeks.. 

Also we did a family brunch, spent 4hrs on the road picking up my trailer from the lake lot for a much needed cleaning and I even managed to sneak in a 30 minute nap.. Looks like a win for today! 

Night all!!


----------



## Redtrk

I just got an email from one of my local Cincinnati suppliers. It's grape/juice order time again!


----------



## tatud4life

Enrolled in school last night. Going to become a small engine repair mechanic.


----------



## deboard

Redtrk said:


> I just got an email from one of my local Cincinnati suppliers. It's grape/juice order time again!




I'm close enough to cincy, what local supplier do you use to order juice?


----------



## Flem

Packing for a week long trip to Lake Chautauqua in western N.Y.


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike, if you get a chance go to 21 brix winery on rt20 in Portland NY. You'll love it.


----------



## ffemt128

It's our fire department's 2nd Annual Poker run, we'll be leaving Crafton at 11:00 for a 100 mile ride. The good thing this year, we will be going past one of the patches of elderberries that were not quite ripe last weekend so I'll be able to check on them and enjoy the ride as well.

Tomorrow I'll be picking off the primary elderberry bush in the morning. Hoping for 15 more lbs..


----------



## Redtrk

deboard said:


> I'm close enough to cincy, what local supplier do you use to order juice?



Listermann's on Dana Ave. PM sent.


----------



## Boatboy24

Making beer. Doing a 1 gallon IPA from Brooklyn Brewing. Grain is steeping as I type.


----------



## Redtrk

Boatboy24 said:


> Making beer. Doing a 1 gallon IPA from Brooklyn Brewing. Grain is steeping as I type.



That sounds good! I just tapped an APA last night that I made. It didn't take long for a neighbor to spot me on the front porch with a solo cup and come over for taste testing.


----------



## Flem

Runningwolf said:


> Mike, if you get a chance go to 21 brix winery on rt20 in Portland NY. You'll love it.


 
Thanks for the suggestion. Not sure we will make it that far north as we are staying in Lakewood, near Jamestown, at the southern tip of the lake. But I'll try.


----------



## Duster

My wife and I visited a small winery in Goshen, about 30min north of me last night. Gateway Cellars Winery Very nice place. I was shocked that the owner (Larry) told me that they have been there for about 6 years now! Who Knew? I probably drove right by them hundreds of times and the only thing that caught my eye on this trip was a small banner that said FREE WINE TASTINGS. 
I think we will need to visit more often


----------



## weonlycut

i have to go on with my routine work today. Nothing special to do.


----------



## tatud4life

Taking the little man to see WWE!! You should've seen his face when he found out where we were going. Priceless!!!!


----------



## Redtrk

Duster said:


> My wife and I visited a small winery in Goshen, about 30min north of me last night. Gateway Cellars Winery Very nice place. I was shocked that the owner (Larry) told me that they have been there for about 6 years now! Who Knew? I probably drove right by them hundreds of times and the only thing that caught my eye on this trip was a small banner that said FREE WINE TASTINGS.
> I think we will need to visit more often



I've heard about it and keep trying to find time to go there when we are in town visiting. My wife is from Elkhart.


----------



## ffemt128

Bike run today went well, I think the weather scared alot of people off. Only had 26 riders, Oh well, better luck next year. We rode through some pretty severe thunder storms. The last batch while returning home had lots of pretty lightning associated with it. We all endured. I won one of the gift baskets, it contained a case of Miller Light and about $200 in gift certificates for various places in Crafton. Can't complain about that, spent 5 on 50/50, 5 on this basket and 10 on the basket that had the Porter cable cordless drill and inpact gun. I think I made out better. After the Bike Run, the family and I met up with Hokapsig (Bill) and his wife to pick up some 375 ml bottles. Scored a botte of his Tempranill which we promptly came home and opened while we sate on the porch and enjoyed an relaxing evening.

Thanks again Bill. I'll keep you posted on the other bottles.


----------



## Runningwolf

Flem said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Not sure we will make it that far north as we are staying in Lakewood, near Jamestown, at the southern tip of the lake. But I'll try.


 Watch the cops up there. Don't go over the 35mph speed limit as they are hiding out all of the time. Have fun!


----------



## Hokapsig

Started 3 batches of Skeeter Pee, met up with ffemt128 (doug) and family to exchange bottles and his Muscadine (and an Elderberry!). Working in DC tomorrow, so it's gonna be a long week.


----------



## Wade E

Put in 14 hours of electrical work today so that tomorrow I can finish that on the new house as Tuesday the new cabinets come in and Ill be ready for them. Man this house is a freakin nightmare to do anything on. I struggled snaking the wires up some of these walls today so bad, curse words were heard around 33 of the nearby states!!!!


----------



## tatud4life

I know how you feel Wade!! I spent about an hour after work trying to get the lights on my trailer to work. They still don't work!!  Found a blown fuse in my truck, a wire on the trailer that wasn't connected, and there is still a wire that is loose, but I can't find what it is supposed to connect to. Going to replace the tail lights tomorrow hoping that will fix it.


----------



## g8keeper

had my first visit to the e.r. with one of the foster sons yesterday....lol...the 2 boys were playing in the backyard at "grandma and grandpa's" house while "mom", "grandma", and i were on the back deck talking...they decided it would be cool to lift up the 10" x 10" x 1" patio blocks of the walkway next to the deck to look for bugs....i told them it wasn't such a good idea and to put them back...now mind you, they were wearing flip flops....next thing i know, i'm hearing screams of bloody murder as the 5 yr. old comes running over and jumps on my gf's lap, crying his eyes out, screaming....i look down at his foot and see blood dripping from his big toe....as i look closer, i see his complete toenail it just hanging there....as i tell "mom", she goes into complete mom freak out mode....now mind you, she's a nurse, but when you're a mom, that kicks in first...she's holding him, both of them freaking out as grandma starts asking what we need....i pipe up and tell her a wet towel as mom isn't answering because she's so panicked....my mom comes back out with the towel and tells my gf to pull it together..."you're a nurse", she finally says and my gf comes back to her senses with nurse mode....i scoop him into my arms and carry him to the car while she climbs in the back seat with him to comfort him and hold the towel around his foot....finally he calms down and stops screaming on the way to the hospital, which luckily for us isn't too far away...but it wasn't necessarily because he calm so much as actually going into shock i think....i carry him into the hospital and take him to the recption desk and sit him down in the chair so the attendant can take his vitals and check him in...he's asked if he wants a wheelchair or for daddy to carry him...with a reluctant shake and nod of his head, he opts to have me carry him as we are escorted to a crowded hallway to wait for an open room....i'm sitting there, with him laying across my lap, keeping his leg elevated so blood doesn't rush to his foot, as gurneys, wheelchairs and various machines are pushed back and forth in front of us....after about an hour or so we are taken to xray...all this time he's laying/sitting there across my lap, not saying anything, not crying, and not responding really to anything i say to him, at times even falling asleep on my lap...now whenever the boys get a "boo boo", i jokingly tell them i can go to the kitchen and get my butcher knife and i can take care of it for them...normally that gets them to laugh, they realize their "ouchie" isn't so bad, and they stop crying,,,,this didn't even work....finally while waiting for xray i can tell he snaps out of it as he begins to ask questions about things going on around us at the hospital...we get the xrays taken, he's given a sticker by the tech, and we are finally escorted to an available treatment room, all the while i'm carrying him around, swinging him from side to side to protect his foot making sure it doesn't get bumped into...a podiatrist comes in to treat him, and he handles it pretty well with only minimal screaming and crying...luckily xrays showed no broken bones and no lacerations on the nail bed...finally we go back to "grandma's" as she and "grandpa" were watching his brother while we were at the hospital...they had made us all some dinner so we didn't have to cook after being at the hospital for a few hours...then to walgreen's to get his scripts and bandaging materials as bandaids just weren't staying on, once again all the while, i'm carrying him around....lol...(and the ex told me i had no parenting skills...lol)...oh well, he's ok....boys will be boys...afterwards i asked him and his brother if they learned their lesson about playing with the blocks to which i got an anxious "yes"....lol...


----------



## ffemt128

Going to pick up 24 cases of bottles at lunch time. 12 clear and 12 green.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I recently worked on my new wine storage and got it to this point, although it's like most hobbies, you never really get through with it. Anyway, it will hold quite a few bottles. Now to fill it up! I also have two smaller ones in the dining room.


----------



## tatud4life

Very nice spoiled!!!! 

G8keeper, I had a similar experience with my youngest boy and a shell at the beach. He had to learn the hard way, but he took it pretty good. I'd say you will make a very good "dad". Happy parenting and good luck!!! I can send you a couple of mine if you want practice with the teenage years!! Lol. They are real fun!


----------



## g8keeper

tatud4life said:


> Very nice spoiled!!!!
> 
> G8keeper, I had a similar experience with my youngest boy and a shell at the beach. He had to learn the hard way, but he took it pretty good. I'd say you will make a very good "dad". Happy parenting and good luck!!! I can send you a couple of mine if you want practice with the teenage years!! Lol. They are real fun!


 
roflmao....no thanks....already been down that road with my ex wife and he kids, plus my gf also has 2 teenage boys of her own, 15 and 17....lol...i have plenty of experience there....lol...


----------



## tatud4life

Lmao!! Our 16 year old thinks he is the smartest in the world! I feel your pain!!! I still have 3 more to enjoy those years with. YIPPEEEEEEEEEE!!! Lol


----------



## g8keeper

tatud4life said:


> Lmao!! Our 16 year old thinks he is the smartest in the world! I feel your pain!!! I still have 3 more to enjoy those years with. YIPPEEEEEEEEEE!!! Lol


 
oh yeah....they think they know it all....i remember when my gf's oldest first started driving....lol...he'd drive like a maniac, like his "father", and thought was the greatest driver in the world...he'd wonder why he was going through gas as fast as he was, and why him mom and i would hold on for dear life and complain about his driving....after being threatened that if he wanted to use mom's car he had to drive right, and 2 accidents that truly were not his fault, as well as me refusing to ride in the same car he was driving, he straightened that act out...believe it or not, now that's almost 18, having to pay his own insurance on his own car plus upkeep, he's really realizing that mom and i aren't as dumb as he thought we were....lol...he was in a sure fire hurry to be all grown up, now he's reluctant to wear his "big boy pants"....lol...


----------



## tatud4life

Yep.......our oldest is in for a rude awakening. I've laid off of him about getting a job because he is 16, but when he turns 18 he will have to get a job. He needs to see the "real" world. I think he is afraid of having to pay for his own gas, insurance, and upkeep because he doesn't even have his permit yet. Of course he blames my wife and I for not taking him, but I tell him all he has to do is ask and we'll take him. I told him that it is cheaper and less stressful on us if he didn't drive. I think that was a mistake only part. It gave him a way out. Lol


----------



## tatud4life

Picked some raspberries, pruned my vines a bit, and checked my pee. Now I'm off to work a graveyard shift!!


----------



## Hokapsig

Where am I meeting you? Assuming some of those are for me. And check your PM.



ffemt128 said:


> Going to pick up 24 cases of bottles at lunch time. 12 clear and 12 green.


----------



## Deezil

*I'm taking a break!*

Spent the last 6 weeks stressing over house shopping & the hurdles that follow.
Spent the last 3 days physically moving 1800 sqft of junk
Still have a little cleaning to do at the old rental, but i'm on strike for atleast a few more hours
Lots & lots to do at the new house, but not much of it needs immediate attention

Cable / Phone / Internet got turned on yesterday afternoon

So here i sit


----------



## tatud4life

Does anyone know where I can get clear 16 oz bottles? My local Mexican restaurants don't sell much bottled beer for some reason and one even refused to save any for me. :'( I'm getting close to needing them and I really don't want to use mason jars!!!


----------



## mind-eraser

the Fredonia is finally ready with first hotpack at 0.994 and the second hotpack at 0.996. Next it was racked and added Potassium Metabisuifite. Waited an hour or so and added the first package of Super-Kleer. The second package was added but I didn't mix it with water first. It seems to work better if I just pour it in, then stir well. Made a bottle holder yesterday to take of labels, that will mount to my pickup bed and tailgate or use on the table or set in long way on the picnic table bench. As soon as I figure out how to post it, I'll do so. Some of you might like it and build your own.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Where am I meeting you? Assuming some of those are for me. And check your PM.


 

This batch was for me and 5 cases for my old boss. I told him I would be over again to pick up the same amount. He said he welcomes our business.


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats on the new place Deez! 



Deezil said:


> *I'm taking a break!*
> 
> Spent the last 6 weeks stressing over house shopping & the hurdles that follow.
> Spent the last 3 days physically moving 1800 sqft of junk
> Still have a little cleaning to do at the old rental, but i'm on strike for atleast a few more hours
> Lots & lots to do at the new house, but not much of it needs immediate attention
> 
> Cable / Phone / Internet got turned on yesterday afternoon
> 
> So here i sit


----------



## Wade E

Congrats Deezil. my new house (old house) is a lot of work before we move in but Im getting there. Finally finished up the electrical on the inlaw side which was a total nightmare along with the sheetrock and taping. New cabinets came in today so tomorrow starts the new kitchen. Im just glad to get out of the crawl spaces and low basement as it was really doing a # on my back not to mention electrical is a non-visible job so un-appreciated to the eye!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

I just bottled my first kit; Moscata. It turned out beautiful and what a flavor! I back-sweetened to 1.005 and it was perfect. Fixing to bottle the second kit; Gewurztraminer this evening, hoping for an equally good finish.


----------



## Deezil

Wade E said:


> Congrats Deezil. my new house (old house) is a lot of work before we move in but Im getting there. Finally finished up the electrical on the inlaw side which was a total nightmare along with the sheetrock and taping. New cabinets came in today so tomorrow starts the new kitchen. Im just glad to get out of the crawl spaces and low basement as it was really doing a # on my back not to mention electrical is a non-visible job so un-appreciated to the eye!



We ended up getting a 1980-built, 2500 sqft, 3-story, 4-bdrm, 4-bath.. I'm in the daylight basement by myself with a bedroom, living room w/ nat-gas fireplace, slider+porch, & full bath.. The coolness down here is gonna make some killer whites, melomels & meads.

Just got a new $1200 darn-near-silent garage door, 450F water steam cleaned our carpets, plumbing fixed in my bathroom and the kitchen (sink shot water like a whirlie-bird, our Hot-Shot hot-water dispenser didnt work, fridge leaked all over the oak hardwoods).. And spent so much time on the phone with Comcast that we just got 90 days of free HBO... Theres about 7 trees in the backyard, 3 taller than the house, that come down in a week or two

So busy & so tired... But one of these days, it'll be worth it 
Thx for the congrats, been 15 years in the making


----------



## Runningwolf

Manley, congratulations. All of your hard work is worth it!


----------



## Wade E

Just put in 1 side of the kitchen cabinets after work, This is dream work compared to what Ive been doing for the last 3-4 weeks!!!!


----------



## SarahRides

I had 2 job interviews, one yesterday and one today. One of them I won't hear from for a few weeks, the other one I'm hoping to hear from sooner. It would be very nice to have something lined up so that I can start a week or two after the lay offs from my current job! 

Aside from the job interviews this week, I have been trying to salvage the 2 couches that our cat decided to use instead of his litterbox. I don't think I'll ever get the smell out! We've shampooed, used Nature's Miracle, now onto Simple Solution (hoping the third is the charm). It kind of stinks to think about having to buy new couches when having to face being laid off in 6 weeks. Needless to say our cat is now a cellar dweller until we can figure out how to get him to use the litterbox! It all stemmed from a UTI he had a few weeks ago. The UTI is cleared up, but he now refuses to use the litterbox. (except when he's locked down in the basement) :-(


----------



## Hokapsig

*tryin for bottles*

I'm going to try to cut out early tomorrow and go to the Bottle place to see if I can fit 20 cases of bottles in the company car.



ffemt128 said:


> This batch was for me and 5 cases for my old boss. I told him I would be over again to pick up the same amount. He said he welcomes our business.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> I'm going to try to cut out early tomorrow and go to the Bottle place to see if I can fit 20 cases of bottles in the company car.


 

I didn't think you were quite ready for them just yet. If you want to wait until next week I can probably pick up for you. Between the back seat and trunk if stacked you should be ok.


----------



## cindy

I'm bottling some fantastic strawberry wine then putting together a 6 gallon batch of black cherry/pomegranate wine after that pitting and removing the skins on 70lbs of peaches for the next batch!


----------



## Hokapsig

Better to get them while I have the time, space and money. If I don't get to them, I'll let you know. I need to get your wife a bottle of my Cran Pom wine for her (and your) opinion.



ffemt128 said:


> I didn't think you were quite ready for them just yet. If you want to wait until next week I can probably pick up for you. Between the back seat and trunk if stacked you should be ok.


----------



## olusteebus

Cutting up peaches. A friend gave me 12 pounds of california peaches which were very ripe. Today, I bought about 27 pounds of South Carolina Peaches for about 60 cents a pound. I have plenty for my first peach wine. I would like it to be about as sweet as Moscato. Anyone know what the sg range would be?


----------



## g8keeper

olusteebus said:


> Cutting up peaches. A friend gave me 12 pounds of california peaches which were very ripe. Today, I bought about 27 pounds of South Carolina Peaches for about 60 cents a pound. I have plenty for my first peach wine. I would like it to be about as sweet as Moscato. Anyone know what the sg range would be?


 
not sure of any exact range, but my recommendation would be to get a brand of moscato that you enjoy, pour a sample and take a gravity reading....


----------



## ffemt128

Right now I'm enjoying a glass of NC Bronze Muscadine (thanks Eddie). Tonight is our annual Roatary Club Rib Fest so I'll be attending that tonight. Feeling quite nice out so I may end the night with another glass of wine and the swimming pool.

Earlier I stopped and picked up a pound of medium toast french oak cubes so I can oak the remaining 10 gallons of my Noble Muscadine. Id I fiigure correctly this should be a year old when we head to NC to pick more grapes for next year.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Just picked up 3 cases of bottles at my LHBS for $10 ea and an auto siphon to make bottling a bit easier. Looking forward to bottling some more wine this weekend


----------



## olusteebus

g8keeper said:


> not sure of any exact range, but my recommendation would be to get a brand of moscato that you enjoy, pour a sample and take a gravity reading....



Well . . . . duh.

Never thought of that. Thanks


----------



## g8keeper

olusteebus said:


> Well . . . . duh.
> 
> Never thought of that. Thanks


 
lol...you are welcome....not a problem.....that's what we're all here for....


----------



## ffemt128

Just mixed up all the ingredients for another 6 gallon batch of Skeeter Pee. 12 lbs of sugar, 64 oz of lemon, tannin. Will add yeast and nutrient tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## 14bob

heading to a wine festival


----------



## ffemt128

Having Ham and Scalloped Potatoes for dinner so since the oven was going to be on me and my 5 y/o are making blueberry muffins and brownies now.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Hockey tournanment in Nashville. Toured the grand old Opry...pretty cool


----------



## harleydmn

Digging 18- 6"holes for my vines. Damn, this is work!


----------



## TJsBasement

Replacing an iPhone screen. Them screws are so tiny, I think drinks will wait till its up and running.


----------



## Hokapsig

IF the rain holds off, heading to a campfire tonight. It will be a good chance for my to test the new Cran/Pom, Dragon Blood Skeeter Pee, and Black and Blueberry. Stopped and got some label blanks today at Staples.


----------



## tatud4life

Racked my quad berry and original recipe pee!!


----------



## dangerdave

At work celebrating 25 years on the Chillicothe Fire Department!


----------



## tatud4life

Congratulations Dave!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Way to go Dave!


----------



## Julie

Congrats Dave


----------



## SarahRides

Out couch shopping this weekend.......our cat decided to violate all three of them. He is now a cellar dweller until we can figure out what to do with him and how to stop the behavior!


----------



## Boatboy24

Sampled my CC Sterling Merlot (about 3 weeks into bulk aging), the Vino Italiano Cab (7 weeks), and the CC Showcase Old Vine Zin (2.5 months). Sanitized a couple cases of bottles for the OVZ. It gets bottled first thing in the morning. then I can start my Red Mountain Trio.


----------



## ffemt128

dangerdave said:


> At work celebrating 25 years on the Chillicothe Fire Department!


 

Congratulations Dave


Heading out to Home Depot to get a new dishwasher. Old one decided it was time to go after 12 years. Oh well. Have gift cards so thats a bonus...


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Congrats Dave!


----------



## pjd

I had to go to one of our jobsites to release the water test and set floor drains after a plumbing inspection. Concrete will be poured on tuesday. I took my bride with me and we stopped at Luva Bella, sampled several of thier fabulous wines and had a nice Mediterranian Pizza and a cheese plate. We arrived early and they gave us a tour of the facility. Nice people!


----------



## Hokapsig

Picked up another 10 gallons of Cran Pom juice, being that I had some positive results from last night's campfire. My Skeeter pee batches are still percolating, as is my Gewurztraminer and White Shiraz batches...


----------



## ffemt128

Bottled my 6 gallons of peach wine and back sweetened my 5 gallons of strawberry. I'll let that sit a few days and give it a try to see how it turned out. I took it to 1.008 which is where we took the 1 gallon we previously sweetened. If all is good, I'll bottle that this week sometime.


----------



## mind-eraser

Not knowing the proper place to post this, here it is. I made this bottle scraper and hope it helps you. When you get into a rhythm it works real good. It can also be used on a table or sitting on a picnic bench sideways. It's made from 3" pvc pipe, the cradle is one third of the diameter and the stop is the other two thirds diameter. The first one was just straight cuts, but had too many sharp edges. So I angled them and this comes out better. Both size bottles fit, 750 and 1.5 also fit. Please enjoy! I run my pinky finger down the side, I put a little baby powder on to help make it slide better.


----------



## tatud4life

That is pretty ingenious!!! Will it work on 12 or 16 oz bottles as well?

7 yards are mowed and I'm wearing half of them!! Lol. Sometimes I think I'm a glutton for punishment for starting my own mowing business as a side job. No free time!!


----------



## Wade E

Got all the cabinets installed now, just waiting to get a few more bucks for counter tops and the kitchen will be done in the inlaw side. Going fishing tonight for stripers so wish me luck, will be throwing eels for them and plugs.


----------



## mind-eraser

Thank you TaTud4life, I just went out and tried it on one of my Heineken bottles (12 oz). It works but a little slower. You could use a 2" pvc pipe and a little shorter.


----------



## tatud4life

Cool!! I just might try that! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## mind-eraser

you're welcome, hope it works for you.


----------



## tatud4life

I'll let you know if I make one


----------



## Hokapsig

As I sit here working in Bowling Green, Ohio, I realize that after bottling the Cran/Pom wine yesterday that I forgot to clean the carboy and the bottling wand/auto siphon. I hate when my Alzhiemers kicks in. But off to Cleveland tonight and home tomorrow (to clean the carboy, auto siphon and bottling wand).


----------



## tatud4life

I know what you mean!! I suffer from CRS!!! Lol


----------



## pjd

I bottled my California Zinfandel made from a Luva Bella juice bucket and aged on French Oak. It is wonderful! Very Happy!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Drinking some Hob Nob Pinot Noir...good stuff!!


----------



## tatud4life

Dirtydawg, you wouldn't happen to live in southwest Virginia would you?


----------



## ffemt128

Well found out last night that the wine that was made for my nieces wedding will now be bottled in 375 ml bottles and used as favors instead of being placed behind the bar or on the tables. Only problem with that is they are anticipating 225-250 people and my wife convinced her that there should be a bottle per person. Great, but we only alotted 15 gallons for her wedding. Now I have to come up with another 10-15 gallons of wine. Looks like I'll be re-bottling some of my other wines for the cause. So much for my supply...

I'm such a good uncle.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

tatud4life said:


> Dirtydawg, you wouldn't happen to live in southwest Virginia would you?


 
Nope...I just look like a redneck...lol. <---JOKE!! I live in CT. I was actually told last night that I look like Larry The Cable Guy. I don't think it was a compliment...hahaha. That dude outweighs me by at least 100lbs.


----------



## tatud4life

Lol!!! The reason I asked was there is a restaurant in Gate City, Virginia called The Hob Nob. I thought you might have named one of your wines after that. Don't worry. I get stereotyped all the time for my tattooed and piercings. Lol


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Oh...this is a commercial wine that I tried at a friend's house last night.


----------



## xanxer82

Ready to bottle. Will be bottling several batches I've had bulk aging for a while now.


----------



## roadpupp

Sitting in the TAM lounge at JFK headed to Sao Paulo Brazil on a redeye. Reading the forum and wishing I was home in my basement lab making one of my backed up kits! 

Let's hope Brazil has better and more affordable wine than Bangkok and Singapore. Chile and Argentina aren't that far away, right? There has to be some decent red around!


----------



## Deezil

Deezil said:


> We ended up getting a 1980-built, 2500 sqft, 3-story, 4-bdrm, 4-bath.. I'm in the daylight basement by myself with a bedroom, living room w/ nat-gas fireplace, slider+porch, & full bath.. The coolness down here is gonna make some killer whites, melomels & meads.
> 
> Just got a new $1200 darn-near-silent garage door, 450F water steam cleaned our carpets, plumbing fixed in my bathroom and the kitchen (sink shot water like a whirlie-bird, our Hot-Shot hot-water dispenser didnt work, fridge leaked all over the oak hardwoods).. And spent so much time on the phone with Comcast that we just got 90 days of free HBO... Theres about 7 trees in the backyard, 3 taller than the house, that come down in a week or two
> 
> So busy & so tired... But one of these days, it'll be worth it
> Thx for the congrats, been 15 years in the making



Gettin to know the Plumber, Gary, pretty well 
Betcha he's coming back again.. 

So i'm hanging out, in the basement, watching tv... Oblivious.

All the sudden, sounds like my shower turned on... Not so much.
I walk in the furnace room, and water is just running down the wall.
My heart sunk, i scratched my head & walked up stairs.

Nothing on the first floor, alls calm.
Up another floor, i go.

And there's Mom, top of the stairs, with about 4ft of bubbles wrangled into the tub & she's wielding a dustpan & towel

Turns out, my brother (autistic) was taking a bath.& happened to find the brand new bottle of hand sanitizer on the counter - Bubbles! - & in goes the whole thing...

Not a part of it, not half of it... The whole thing.
So he's having a great time right? Water, bubbles, jets on full blast - any kids dream!

The bubbles start to rise, who knows how far they really got.
On flips the shower - all i heard was the water running, from the basement

(Insert shower curtain eduation here) <-- Wishful thinking..
He's never showered before, didnt like the water shooting at him - sensory thing

The bubbles keep rising, eventually overflowing the tub & the shower curtain was outside the tub, rising about halfway up the toilet & cabinets and finishing off by coming under the door and onto the carpet... 

Anyone whos seen that amount of bubbles, knows how much water comes along with it






So i drag mom back downstairs after she's beat the bubbles into submission, to check out my new shower addition.. And just as she walks in the room, down the wall comes this little cluster of bubbles.

I lost it - i havent laughed so hard in a long time... What can ya do? It's my room, here's the water, there's the bubble - we know who the culprit is - and she gives me this look, written across her face, "How can you _laugh_ right now?"

What else can ya do?

Come to find out, not only did it soak the furnace room, but it soaked probably 1/3 of my living room as the water came out from under the wall.... Right where i lined my full, aging carboys up on an old blanket my grandma made me - it was soaked, floor was soaked.. My new area rug, half soaked.. Almost got my computer / tv - was shy by about 1.5 ft.


So a towels been in the furnace room for three days now - ironically, at the base of the water heater.
Well the bathroom on the 3rd floor dried out.
The ceiling on the main story dried out
Got the wine moved, cleaned up, the blanket dried out
The area rugs fine
Walls fine, floors dry in living room
The wall in the furnace room dried out
But the floor.... The floor has yet to dry out.

So i did some investigating, and the reason i think the plumber is coming back for another visit is because now the hot water tank is leaking.

And i've gotta caulk that top-floor bathroom.... Along with the rest of the house 

All i wanna do, is make a batch of wine


----------



## Julie

LOL, nice story Deezil, miss seeing ya on here


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG Manley thanks for the laugh at your expense. Sorry to hear what happened and what a mess, I hope you have a dehumidifier or air conditioning to help dry everything out. 
Your story reminds me of the time I tried regular dish washing soap (meant for the sink) in the dish washer. I came home to soap bubbles 3 feet high and it took forever to clean the remainder of the soap out of the dishwasher.


----------



## ffemt128

Manley, that is classic. All part of owning a new home. Agree with Dan, get a dehumidifier and lots of fans. Good luck drying everything out.

Oh, Dan, I remember when my older sister did the same thing when we were little.


----------



## ffemt128

Half day vacation today, going to surprise my 5 y/o at daycare and take her to the big pool today for a few hours. Gotta love being able to do that and seeing their excitement when they get a surprise.


----------



## ffemt128

Steaming Elderberries. First 5.5 lbs done, got right around 1/2 gallon of juice steaming for 45 minutes on a medium flame. I also added my 3rd bottle of lemon and the remaining nutrient to the latest batch of Skeeter Pee. I'm figuring on transferring to carboy probably next weekend.


----------



## cindy

racking black cherry/pom wine, labeling Moscato and putting together a batch of peach


----------



## tatud4life

Was mowing this morning until the rain stopped me. :'( Will be racking my Zombie Spit (quad berry) and my first batch of pee. Backsweetening the Zombie Spit as well.


----------



## Julie

Well be head to Butler this afternoon for the Jeep Invasion and then out to the fairgrounds on Sat & Sun for the Bantam Jeep Heritage Festival. So hoping the rain comes and goes before the Invasion today.


----------



## tatud4life

Are you talking Butler, TN?


----------



## Julie

Butler, PA. Birthplace of the Jeep


----------



## tatud4life

Oooooooh! I'll have to visit there! I love jeeps! Wish I had a 78 CJ5 Golden Eagle!!


----------



## Julie

tatud4life said:


> Oooooooh! I'll have to visit there! I love jeeps! Wish I had a 78 CJ5 Golden Eagle!!


 
LOL, go buy another and come up next year. My husband has a 77 cj, 94 yj, 95 yj and you can see by my pic, I have a 10 jk.

This is an annual event, there are jeeps coming as far away as Australia. Seen one from Puerto Rico last night. 

Butler will shut down their main street and there will be about 1000 jeeps parked there with a pile of activities going on. It will be a fun time, we did last year and had a blast. Plus the fairgounds will have all kind of stuff goign on for Sat and Sun


----------



## tatud4life

That sounds great! As soon as I find one and can afford it, it will be mine!!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Well be head to Butler this afternoon for the Jeep Invasion and then out to the fairgrounds on Sat & Sun for the Bantam Jeep Heritage Festival. So hoping the rain comes and goes before the Invasion today.


 

Have a good time. I may have to take a trip up this weekend if I get the chance.


----------



## tatud4life

Racked my original batch of pee and my first batch of Zombie Spit! The spot has been back sweetened as well!!! 2 more weeks and it will be bottled!!!!!!


----------



## Boyd

What is Zombie Spit?


----------



## tatud4life

The name I gave my quad berry skeeter pee. I'm unveiling it at a little party we are having in 2 months.


----------



## Boyd

Tried Skeeter Pee once and only found one person who liked it and as I don't drink often I haven't made any more.

Going to Montana tomorrow and on the way back stopping a few miles west of Bemidji, MN to pick up 50 pounds of black Raspberries and 50 of choke cherries.

An old gal up there picks them for me.

No blue berries this year. Too hot and dry. The elderberries around my home, Mankato, MN don't look very promising either. Too hot and dry here also.


----------



## tatud4life

Try the dragon blood version. It might change your mind.


----------



## Boyd

OK, I'll bite. WHat is the dragon blood version?

Doubt if I would drink much though. My body does not get along well with alcohol. Not man enough I guess.

Good part of that is no Po-lice person is going to get me for DUI. ::


----------



## tatud4life

I avoid the DUI part by drinking at home only. Lol If I do drink out in public, I limit myself to 1 or 2. 

Dragon Blood is a version of skeeter pee with 6 pounds of a berry blend added. There are a few alterations to accommodate the berries. DangerDave came up with the recipe and has a thread on here. I believe it's called Easy peesy. Or it's called Dragons Blood. My first batch will be ready to bottle in 2 weeks.


----------



## Boyd

Now you got me interested.

If I can stumble on enough elderberries I may try 6 or 8 pounds and skeeter pee.

Whats a hobby for if I can't mess around.

Not likely to change my mind about drinking tho. Don't care for its effects. ( a visit with Raaaaalph on the big white telephone)


----------



## tatud4life

Lol!!! I know what you mean!!! I normally don't let myself get that far gone. Not only do I not like meeting Raaaaalph, I don't like having little gnomes operating jack hammers in my head the next morning.


----------



## tatud4life

I would interested to see how elderberry pee turns out! Keep us posted if you do start a batch. And yes. What good is having a hobby if we never try anything different.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just bottled my first beer.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Boatboy. I just bottled my first beer a couple of weeks ago. Actually I used the Tap A Draft and filled 2 kegs and then bottled the rest. One keg is already gone. : )


----------



## shoebiedoo

!!!!3 hour layover in Keen NH. What a beautiful town


----------



## tatud4life

Out playing in the grass!! 9 yards to do today! Then home to cut my own.


----------



## olusteebus

Trying hard to get my peach must up to 1.085 sg. I have added about 11 pounds to six gallons of must (without the peaches in it, just the juice.


----------



## ffemt128

Installed a new dishwasher this morning, went and picked up bottles from Bill and spent thr rest of the day so far bottling wine in 375 ml bottles to be used as wedding favors. Only have to bottle another 100 bottles. 50 will be a ruby cabernet and the other 50 I have to decide what will be sacrificed from my stash, at least 24 bottles will be Peach.


----------



## Hokapsig

Dropped off bottles to Doug, came home and planted some strawberries for next year. Took the girl out for her belated 18th birthday dinner. Still feeling bad (and chuckling from time to time) about Doug's predicament....


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Dropped off bottles to Doug, came home and planted some strawberries for next year. Took the girl out for her belated 18th birthday dinner. Still feeling bad (and chuckling from time to time) about Doug's predicament....


 

Thats oke Bill, you can laugh at me.....


----------



## ffemt128

Racked my Barbera and Petite Syrah. Also bottled 24 375 slpits of Peach and 5 gallons of Ruby Cabernet in the 375 splits. Going to bottle a gallon of both the Barbera and Petite Syrah in the splits as well. I'll keep one of each for toppint up with and make a dozen with the rest fo label for the wedding.


----------



## pjd

I cleaned 30 pounds of elderberrys and froze them. I dont know when I will be able to make them into wine.


----------



## Runningwolf

Made up another batch of "Sammy's Blend" in my 32 gallon Rubbermaid Brute container. I ended up with close to 30 gallons. Below is a picture of it all back in carboys sitting in the freezer for 3 weeks of cold stabilization.







This is the label I used from the last batch...


----------



## Julie

Nice label, Dan and what is Sammie getting for you using her name?


----------



## rob

Dan,

What is Sammie's Blend, sound interesting


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Sanding and painting seat rails for a 66 Mustang.

Love the label Dan!


----------



## Hokapsig

Working in DC today, then making the run home to Pittsburgh tonight. 

Doug, how do we get invited to the wedding to get the favors???


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Working in DC today, then making the run home to Pittsburgh tonight.
> 
> Doug, how do we get invited to the wedding to get the favors???


 
I'll try to save you some. LOL


----------



## shoebiedoo

Broken airplane in Aspen!!!!! . Did a 20 bike ride. Man after 10 miles I hardly got a work out...they way back was up hill


----------



## roadpupp

Came back from a week in Sao Paulo, Brazil. Amazing wine and especially port there! Dinner out on the conference organizers! 

Then got a few hours in the lab to start my RJS Winery series Supertuscan and rack my Australian Syrah rose. 

It's going to be a long winter of cleaning bottles and waiting!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Heading out on the boat for a day of fishing on the Neuse River.


----------



## ffemt128

ShelleyDickison said:


> Heading out on the boat for a day of fishing on the Neuse River.


 
Nice river basin there. My brother in-law used to live in New Bern and we did some boating on the Neuse. Been a while since I've been down that way. New Bern was a neat little town.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looking forward to racking my Red Mountain Trio into secondary tonight. It's only been nine days (10-12 per instructions), but I was sitting at ~0.997 last night. CO2 is there, but not tons of it. Don't want to risk anything on this batch. 

I'll sample my CC Sterling Merlot too. It's been out of secondary for about a month now. Wasn't planning on aging it - I need some early drinkers and hoped this would fit the bill.


----------



## tatud4life

My Zombie Spit labels are made and ready for the bottles!!  Now, just waiting on the filler to be ready as well!


----------



## Wade E

Still working on the new house to get in there very soon. Everything I go to do turns into a nightmare! If I ever run into the people who owned this house before me Ill ***** slap the crap out of them!!!!!!!! People, if you have no clue how to do something, read up or ask on a forum similar to this. Do not go blindly into something and hack the crap out of it!!! Please!!!! LOL


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I am trying to recover after cleaning over 20 + cases of wine bottles - getting ready hopefully this weekend to do some bottling


----------



## tatud4life

I feel your pain Wade!!! I have to pre-drill just to hang a pic on our walls!!!! We have 1/2 inch plaster for sheetrock. The plumbing was horrible and the electrical was dangerous.


----------



## Wade E

Been there with my last house and had to cut any electrical boxes going on exterior walls to the point where I could barely fit wires in due to block walls firred out with 1" pine. No insulation what so ever there!!!


----------



## soccer0ww

Racked my wine expert spatlese and the petite shirah/zin.. both have some nice flavors already. Really hope the red turns out well.


----------



## tatud4life

Wade E said:


> Been there with my last house and had to cut any electrical boxes going on exterior walls to the point where I could barely fit wires in due to block walls firred out with 1" pine. No insulation what so ever there!!!



I have the same problem!! Once I get done with the basement, I plan on going room by room and tearing the walls down and framing the walls so I can insulate my house properly! That should help my heat pump out!


----------



## harleydmn

Started looking and doing some research on a pellet stove. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Wade E

Just a little plumbing left on my side and we can move in now so Im freakin so happy!!!!!!! Still have to install counter top on in law side and sink but thats a walk in the park for me. Ive been averaging 76 hours a week or more for months now and getting wicked leg cramps every night I guess from nerve damage to my back but soon Ill be able to relax. Lots of painting still to do but thats on my wife! Daddy doesnt do paint!


----------



## Runningwolf

*Yea, Craigs list*

Last night I posted my truck on Craigs list to see if there might be any interest. It was a 1991 Ford 150 with 63,400 miles. Holy crap I got an immediate call and it was sold within 30 mintues. Tonight we did the transfer. Now I need another truck.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Wow, I still have my 90 F150. Just short of 100K on it. Thats what I use to haul all the stuff between the house and vineyard. Just wondering?? what did you get for it? PM me if you want to keep it quiet.
BTW mines a 5.0 supercab with 8' bed.


----------



## Hokapsig

Got home from WV just in time to rack 15 gallons of Skeeter Pee with my Allinone. Sanitized 4 cases in preparation for bottling the Malbec and Dragon Blood.


----------



## Runningwolf

Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Wow, I still have my 90 F150. Just short of 100K on it. Thats what I use to haul all the stuff between the house and vineyard. Just wondering?? what did you get for it? PM me if you want to keep it quiet.
> BTW mines a 5.0 supercab with 8' bed.


 
Mine was a 2 WD with an 8" bed. It had a reg cab. I asked 1800 and took 1600. 

I am moving up to a 1995 2wd Silverado with 80,000 miles. I only use it as a spare vehicle and to haul mulch and bottles in.


----------



## Wade E

Man that supercab is what I need right now. Im in desperate need of a truck now but need the xtended cab for family reasons. Still waiting on all this bs from wifes job to settle so we can have some money again. Shes been out of work for 3 months now with no pay due to severe restrictions with her neck and not sure how long it will be before they rate it and finally cut a check. Then we also are waiting on another settlement from a car accident that happened 4 days after she got her neck surgerey. Her car was in the garage so she rented a car and on the way to her doctor for them yo check her neck she was rearended by a truck which totalled the rental anc believe ig or not it didng do anything to her neck but screwed up her knee instead in which she needs surgery!!! No she wasnt supposed to be driving but my boss wouldnt give me the time off to bring her there!! Freakin AHole.


----------



## ffemt128

Transferred my latest batch of Skeeter Pee to a better bottle and a gallon jug. Should be ready for back sweetening the end of September. This will probably be the last batch of pee for the summer. Will start again in March next year with several batches to hold us over for the summer. LOL


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Since when did making wine become just as much fun (if not more fun) than drinking it. This is ridiculous and I blame it all on you guys!!! Well mostly Wade! I'll be bottling and tasting my own pee tonight (<--I know...sounds gross huh!) and it's red. Then I'll be getting my Stags Leap Merlot going.


----------



## Wade E

Sure, blame the drug pusher!!! LOL


----------



## DirtyDawg10

lol...although I have to say my wife appreciates my wine addiction more than my fishing addiction


----------



## shoebiedoo

Got a special devivery in the mail today 
These are all the BEST I've ever made


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice job!!


----------



## shoebiedoo

On the kids? or the wine?


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Actually both


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO, Great job all the way around. Some things can be by accident but I'm sure the wine was deliberate.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Runningwolf said:


> LMAO, Great job all the way around. Some things can be by accident but I'm sure the wine was deliberate.



Dan, your absolutely correct. Well, even the kids


----------



## Hokapsig

Started 2 new batches of Cranberry Pomegranate wine. Skeeter Pee still finishing fermenting. Hopefully the boy wakes up from working late to assist in bottling the Malbec and Dragon Blood.


----------



## carmine

shoebiedoo said:


> Got a special devivery in the mail today
> These are all the BEST I've ever made
> View attachment 5197


Shoebiedoo did they send you an email of the winners I notice that they haven't posted the 2012 winners yet. congrats on your medals


----------



## tatud4life

Great job Shoe!!!!


----------



## pjd

harleydmn said:


> Started looking and doing some research on a pellet stove. Does anyone have any recommendations?


 I have a Quadrafire Mount Vernon pellet stove It is a fireplace insert but they make a free standing one also. It burns either corn or wood pellets. I only use pellets and I love it! Great quality and it looks beautiful!


----------



## pjd

I bottled my 2011 California Cabernet-Merlot today, 24 gallons, half was aged on French oak and the other half on American oak. I think I prefer the French. It seems to have a softer finish. I think this will be great in a year or so. 
I really need to build some more wine racks! Mine are all full and I now have 28 cases that I cannot fit onto the racks.


----------



## shoebiedoo

carmine said:


> Shoebiedoo did they send you an email of the winners I notice that they haven't posted the 2012 winners yet. congrats on your medals



They had hem posted for a while then, for some reason, the link went away.


----------



## xanxer82

Did some yard work today. Been doing a lot of canning and preserving. I need to move my winemaking area around before harvest. Haven't made any wine this year because I thought we were moving until I lost my job. Now it's back to school for a BIO degree so it looks like we're staying put for two years. 
Will check in with you guys more often!


----------



## Boatboy24

Yard work and playing with the kids earlier. Just made some dough and now am caramelizing some red onions for tonight's pizza.


----------



## Runningwolf

xanxer82 said:


> Did some yard work today. Been doing a lot of canning and preserving. I need to move my winemaking area around before harvest. Haven't made any wine this year because I thought we were moving until I lost my job. Now it's back to school for a BIO degree so it looks like we're staying put for two years.
> Will check in with you guys more often!


 
Dan sorry to hear about the job. You worked hard to get it and that was your dream job.


----------



## ffemt128

Did alot of running around today. Went to the store for school supplies and also to costco for house supplies. Came home for a bit then went to Settlers Cabin park so my daughter could play a bit. Ran past staples on the way home from there and picked up a Brother Color Laser Printer so I can print the lables for my nieces wedding. Made dinner now getting ready for a glass of wine, I'm thinking elderberry or a nice cold Margarita.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks great Larry. Are those grape bunches on the ground in your first pic?


----------



## Tom

Well I am gonna try to go to the gym. Its been hard with MD appointments, blood and imaging for my cancer. Now PT gets in the way. My problem with these meds I should not drive. Yea right...


----------



## ffemt128

Going to transfer the remaining 2 gallons of Elderberry into jugs this morning after church then probably work on printing some labels for the wedding wine. Need to get confirmation on the wording on the labels first though. Here's what we are thinking of for the 375 ml bottles to be uses as favors. Nothing fancy. I'll change the wine name obviously for the various wines. Her color is purple. I have purple, gold and silver capsules.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Going to do a few odd jobs around the house this morning, then head over to a body shop and get some work done on a never ending 66 Mustang restomod project.


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice label Doug, I like it!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

My husband helped me set up an area in our nook. He put shelves together and carried heavy stuff and I organized. Still have to put some sort of covering over the sides but it's better than having things in 3 rooms like I had before.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Nice label Doug, I like it!


 
Thanks Dan.


----------



## rob

Harvested our Brianna yesterday, 450 vines gave us 8000 pounds, all picked delivered the winery


----------



## RCGoodin

Tom, today I am racking a Guwertztraminer and a California Chardonnay. Then I'm going to start an Amerone. I'm looking forward to all of it....................I do have to clean some bottles.......boo...booo.....booooo. There's good and there is evil.


----------



## Sirs

well hate to say it but seems my spot to get muscadines might be gone not completely sure yet but someone has done a ton of work on the other grapes either way gonna try to find a place for my buds to pick muscadines still got plenty of time the muscadines are going slow it seems


----------



## ffemt128

rob said:


> Harvested our Brianna yesterday, 450 vines gave us 8000 pounds, all picked delivered the winery


 

I still need to bottle my Brianna that Steve brought home for us last year. Sitting pretty in a 5 gallon carboy still.


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> well hate to say it but seems my spot to get muscadines might be gone not completely sure yet but someone has done a ton of work on the other grapes either way gonna try to find a place for my buds to pick muscadines still got plenty of time the muscadines are going slow it seems


 

Keep us posted Eddie, it would be nice to be able to get some more muscadine this year but all is not lost. I still have 10 gallons of Noble sitting in carboys from last year. Still hopeful.


----------



## millwright01

Bottled my EP Amarone today. Finished packing my wine equipment after that was done. Moving day on Friday! I think I,m ready, but even after moving 5 times in 13 years, I still am wondering if everything is ready.


----------



## Redtrk

Extremely busy day here. Getting our camper ready for our Labor day trip. Test ride #3 on my new motorcycle. Bicycle chopping for me and the wife. Wine drop off to a friend from NW Ohio visiting family in Dayton and we're not done yet.


----------



## Wade E

Replaced a 9 1/2" section of cast iron pipe with ABS today. While adding in a new washer drain the other day I noticed this section of old cast iron was very clogged and was going to have Roto Rooter come in and clean the pipes but while doing some soldering tight in the corned I noticed the back side of the clogged pipes paint was bubbling so went ahead and poked it and sure enough it was rusted out underneath the paint. Was a little nervous I was getting in over my head but 2 1/2 hours later I had cut through 2 areas of the 6" cast iron with diamond blades. I think I can honestly say Ive done it all now here! Should be moving in next week finally!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice! Good luck Wade! Get in there relax an drink some wine.


----------



## Wade E

Unfortunately I wont be able to relax for quite some time but at least Ill be more in my comfort zone as far as what will be needed. Ive really been pushing into unknown territory lately! For any plunbers out thrre was that lead in the cadt iron joints or solder or what and how would you go about doing one of those joints with thr pipe hanging, is it just like copper where you have to heat it?


----------



## ibglowin

We are just 5 days out from the wedding. Things are looking good, lots of clean up work, tree trimming, painting. For some reason SWMBO decided we needed to get new carpet in the house before the wedding so on top of all this yesterday we had to move everything out of all 4 bedrooms and pile it up in the garage, living room and den. Installers come this morning. 

Don't fall for the $99 whole house installation at the big box stores. That is just for the installation. You want them to take the old carpet out of the house and haul it away, that cost $0.22 a foot! 

You want them to move the furniture, that is extra as well. Luckily we have some good friends that came over and helped us with the heavy stuff and a pick up. We hauled the old carpet and pad to the dump late yesterday.

This afternoon we get to move it all back! So tired this AM I could not sleep. Up at 4AM........

Not much time to do things in the winery this week. Have all the wedding wines bottled and labeled up and ready to go.

The party rental place will deliver all the tables and chairs, umbrellas, wine glasses, flatware, plates, tables, on Friday.

Forecast looks pretty good for Saturday evening, only 20% chance of rain which is about as dry as it gets this time of year.

Grapes are looking fantastic, really look like they will be ready to harvest the day of/after the wedding. Should make for a nice back drop.

Need to get an umbrella policy for the day, not the rain type but the other type in case somebody trips and falls and hurts themselves and decided it was my fault they did.

Off all this week from work just to try and get things ready for the big day.

All for now!


----------



## TJsBasement

Wade, I do a lot of drain/drop tube replacements in mills, they always use 6" cast iron pipe. We use a carbide sawzall blade, cuts like normal steel with bi metal blade, for any connections we use a fernco to go from cast to PVC but I'm not sure if thats how a real plumber would do it, they dont leak unless the pipe frequently moves and works the fernco off.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

The cast iron usually comes threaded and you take it back to the nearest joint. But there must be a way to patch a pipe although I'm not a plumber...but I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express once.


----------



## Hokapsig

Starting my "Fundamentals of Enology" and "Wine Chemistry" classes today. We bottled the Black and Blueberry and Malbec wines this weekend.


----------



## Wade E

This pipe definitely had some type oc lead or solder in the joint. I did use a ferco fubber fitting like you stated.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Starting my "Fundamentals of Enology" and "Wine Chemistry" classes today. We bottled the Black and Blueberry and Malbec wines this weekend.


 

Where are you taking those?


----------



## Hokapsig

Harrisburg Community College (HACC). They are virtual classes, but there are two weekends that I have to go to Harrisburg for hands on labs where we will learn to use the lab equipment. I'll end up with a certificate in the end as I already have a degree and didn't need an Associate's. Check it out and get in while you can....


----------



## mind-eraser

Wade go with the fernco (short piece of hose that slips over both ends with a hose clamp on each end). Simple way to do it.


----------



## cedarswamp

Wade E said:


> Unfortunately I wont be able to relax for quite some time but at least Ill be more in my comfort zone as far as what will be needed. Ive really been pushing into unknown territory lately! For any plunbers out thrre was that lead in the cadt iron joints or solder or what and how would you go about doing one of those joints with thr pipe hanging, is it just like copper where you have to heat it?



Yes it's lead, most likely pure lead, (good for lead sinkers and bullets)

To pour the joint you would use a caulking rope and clamp.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vL-oHAKSSec[/ame]


Barring having a soil pipe cutter (hard to use on a rotted pipe), I use a 4" cut off blade on a grinder much faster than the diamond blade, and while in a pinch I've used ferncos, I much prefer full stainless no hub couplings for repairs. http://www.homedepot.com/buy/fernco...oprene-rubber-shielded-coupling-p3000-33.html They offer a bit more support than just a fernco, plus inspectors hate to see ferncos.

All that said, I can't stand cast iron pipe. LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> Starting my "Fundamentals of Enology" and "Wine Chemistry" classes today. We bottled the Black and Blueberry and Malbec wines this weekend.


 One of the winemakers from my area is actually very involved in that course. He also does a lot of consultation for numerous wineries in PA and Ohio.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> Starting my "Fundamentals of Enology" and "Wine Chemistry" classes today.


 
I just looked at some of the classes offered. I would love to take; 
Perform sensory evaluation of wine samples for quality control and Perform chemical and microbiological tests. The director of this course is the guy I actually know.


----------



## Wade E

cedarswamp said:


> Yes it's lead, most likely pure lead, (good for lead sinkers and bullets)
> 
> To pour the joint you would use a caulking rope and clamp.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vL-oHAKSSec
> 
> 
> Barring having a soil pipe cutter (hard to use on a rotted pipe), I use a 4" cut off blade on a grinder much faster than the diamond blade, and while in a pinch I've used ferncos, I much prefer full stainless no hub couplings for repairs. http://www.homedepot.com/buy/fernco-3-in-no-hub-cast-iron-x-3-in-sch-40-pvc-steel-and-extra-heavy-cast-iron-neoprene-rubber-shielded-coupling-p3000-33.html They offer a bit more support than just a fernco, plus inspectors hate to see ferncos.
> 
> All that said, I can't stand cast iron pipe. LOL



Thanks, I used a Fernco as I had no idea what a no hub was but yeah it looks more heavy duty. I kind of needed the fernco anyways as I needed to go right into a 45 degree reducer and the fernco was a reducer itself.


----------



## Hokapsig

Runningwolf said:


> I just looked at some of the classes offered. I would love to take;
> Perform sensory evaluation of wine samples for quality control and Perform chemical and microbiological tests. The director of this course is the guy I actually know.


 
I have spoken with Bob many times and Sam encouraged me to take the courses...


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> I have spoken with Bob many times and Sam encouraged me to take the courses...


 
AHH, Ok Sam speaks very highly of the course.


----------



## Hokapsig

I also have a book by Bob that I have to read. And I believe that I'll be up your way next week on my way to Buffalo.


----------



## tatud4life

Making my very first batch of muscadine juice!!! Those little boogers are hard to smash!!!! I see a food processor being purchased in the future for the next batch!!!


----------



## Julie

tatud4life said:


> Making my very first batch of muscadine juice!!! Those little boogers are hard to smash!!!! I see a food processor being purchased in the future for the next batch!!!


 
just be careful that you do not crush the seed


----------



## tatud4life

No worries on the seed crushing!! I was lucky to get the grapes crushed!! Lol. I did get 10 quarts of tasty juice though. Well worth the effort!!! 

Next year, it will be made from my own grapes!!!


----------



## Julie

tatud4life said:


> No worries on the seed crushing!! I was lucky to get the grapes crushed!! Lol. I did get 10 quarts of tasty juice though. Well worth the effort!!!
> 
> Next year, it will be made from my own grapes!!!


 
LOL, yea I hear ya. You are going to love this wine, it has it's own distinctive taste that is just great. Since the juice is so strong it can take some watering down but I would not water it down anymore than is necessary. Take an acid reading and adjust by that.


----------



## Wade E

Finally moving starting tonight and sadly Im by myself this time as it seems likes I picked a great weekend to do it! All the great guys who helped me move my wifes aunt are very busy and on top of that I guess this is the big weekend for college kids to move as it sems I got one of the last trucks in the state! Going to cost md about an extra $40 just because of how far I have yo ho to pick up and drop off the truck! LOL I always pick great times for everything! Cant wait to not have to take care of 2 houses and 2 lawns. Soon Ill be able yo rekax and get back on here with you guys.


----------



## ffemt128

Wade E said:


> Finally moving starting tonight and sadly Im by myself this time as it seems likes I picked a great weekend to do it! All the great guys who helped me move my wifes aunt are very busy and on top of that I guess this is the big weekend for college kids to move as it sems I got one of the last trucks in the state! Going to cost md about an extra $40 just because of how far I have yo ho to pick up and drop off the truck! LOL I always pick great times for everything! Cant wait to not have to take care of 2 houses and 2 lawns. Soon Ill be able yo rekax and get back on here with you guys.


 
Good luck with the move Wade. If I were closer, I'd offer to help out.


----------



## tatud4life

Julie said:


> LOL, yea I hear ya. You are going to love this wine, it has it's own distinctive taste that is just great. Since the juice is so strong it can take some watering down but I would not water it down anymore than is necessary. Take an acid reading and adjust by that.



I didn't add any water to the juice this time other than at first for cooking the grapes. It is a little strong, but still delicious!!


----------



## Tom

Great news Wade! I cant lift anything over 25# and very limited driving ( 15miles) tops






Wade E said:


> Finally moving starting tonight and sadly Im by myself this time as it seems likes I picked a great weekend to do it! All the great guys who helped me move my wifes aunt are very busy and on top of that I guess this is the big weekend for college kids to move as it sems I got one of the last trucks in the state! Going to cost md about an extra $40 just because of how far I have yo ho to pick up and drop off the truck! LOL I always pick great times for everything! Cant wait to not have to take care of 2 houses and 2 lawns. Soon Ill be able yo rekax and get back on here with you guys.


----------



## Runningwolf

Does this mean you're helping Wade move?  Tom that's great news.


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Great news Wade! I cant lift anything over 25# and very limited driving ( 15miles) tops


 
Tom,

Winemaker made a post in regard to allegery medicine and you know how these posts go, we always branch off. Anyway one thing led to another and Grapeman posted about a guy having Prostate cancer and nothing worked, was given so many weeks to live. Guy started taking some red wine, putting it under his tongue, holding it for 10 seconds and started to take apple seed extract. I immediately thought of you. I'm thinking you need to try this.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doing the transfer on my new truck (95 Silverado) first thing in the morning then heading down to Luva Bellas for CA Juice.


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Doing the transfer on my new truck (95 Silverado) first thing in the morning then heading down to Luva Bellas for CA Juice.


When are you going to be there? I am going there also. I will buy lunch! maybe sample a few of thier wines, get a nice cheese plate and a couple pizzas! What do you think?
Phil


----------



## Runningwolf

Phil, I would love to see you there. I going to AAA in Meadville at 8:30 for probably 30 minutes than hitting the road. I just got an email from Ruth saying the bridge is out on US Rt 224, so Ill probably take I-90 to 680 in youngstown then down to 224. I'll come in from the East instead of the west. Probably about an hour drive, so I'm thinking 10-10:30.


----------



## pjd

I will be there about same time. Thier website says they open at 11:00. Stick around, I will be there! Lunch is on me!


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL, I was just going to post the same thing as i just looked it up. See you then!


----------



## tatud4life

Thinking of trading my trusty truck in for a late 70s model CJ-5. The dealer is asking way too much for it though. Considering that it has a ripped seat and missing a few other cosmetic items.


----------



## millwright01

Started moving today as i got posession of the acreage. Will post some pics once we get settled.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Went to Kent Ohio (Kent State) to empty the nest   
Came right from Kent to play in a hockey tournament, Band's playing for the tournament tomorrow (I also have 2 games), then Surgery on Wednesday. I didn't think all this would be so freaking hard  
but I think waving good by to my daughter was the toughest!!!! It's just my wife and i now.......bitter sweet for sure!


----------



## Tom

Sounds good will try.
Keep in mind i have Advanced 4th stage Prostate Cancer





Julie said:


> Tom,
> 
> Winemaker made a post in regard to allegery medicine and you know how these posts go, we always branch off. Anyway one thing led to another and Grapeman posted about a guy having Prostate cancer and nothing worked, was given so many weeks to live. Guy started taking some red wine, putting it under his tongue, holding it for 10 seconds and started to take apple seed extract. I immediately thought of you. I'm thinking you need to try this.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got a cellar craft Syrah started this morning.


----------



## Julie

Tom said:


> Sounds good will try.
> Keep in mind i have Advanced 4th stage Prostate Cancer


 
Here is the link to what Grapeman had said. The guy had advanced stages but don't know what stage. You have nothing to lose by trying it. 

As always you are in my prayers and miss having you on here.

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f19/sublingual-immunotherapy-33101/


----------



## Hokapsig

Both kids now delivered to college. I now have time to devote to my on line wine classes and working in my downstairs winery. I get to shuffle off to Buffalo for 3 days this week.


----------



## tatud4life

Racked my first batch of pee and back sweetened. Picked up some more bottles.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Hopefully going fishing on the White Oak River.....if it doesn't rain again. We may be turning the boat into an Ark.


----------



## SarahRides

Spending the day unpacking, laundry etc. I was up at my family's camp for the past week. My favorite place in the world! No phone. no internet, no tv or cell phone. Just you, the lake, the cabin and a lot of woods! It was very relaxing, something I needed! Now back to work Monday, where everything is going to be chaotic again. We have 3 weeks left there before the agency is closed, so it's going to be a lot of running around and tying up loose ends. Hopefully after all this unpacking, etc today I will have time to rack some of the wines, they have really been neglected the past few months!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

cleaning and power washing the deck, staining in the next week or two.


----------



## tatud4life

Put roughly 100 bottles in to soak.


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday we did an 85 mile bike run to benefit Officer James Kuzak Jr. He is the Clariton Police officer that was shot responing to a home invasion call. Great ride with great people.

I took the day off today so I can take my baby girl to her first day of Kindergarten. She's so excited.


----------



## Boatboy24

Bottled my Vino Italiano Cabernet yesterday. Modified it by adding raisins, dried blueberries and banana to the primary and gave it some oak while bulk aging for two months. Pretty tasty for ~$2 a bottle.


----------



## RCGoodin

Friday I am racking 6 gallons of Gewurtztraminer and 6 gallons of Chardonnay. Both Reserve Du Chateau from Amazon. I have another 6 gallons of Amarone brewing and it's perculating like crazy.

I'm going to carboy age the Chardonnay 6 months with 2 oak spirals to get the full oak taste.

What are you doing today?


----------



## shoebiedoo

Just got dome playing in the Hockey Beats Down Cancer tournament here in Columbus, Ohio 5 games in 4 days wore me out but I had a blast paying for Colon Cancer. I even got MY surgical group to spring for jerseys!!!
Here's a great picture someone took of me in goal


----------



## tatud4life

That's is awesome!!!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Have to do grown chores today.  I just really wanted to play with my wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Racking, stabilizing and degassing the Red Mountain Trio tonight. (and looking forward to sneaking a little taste)


----------



## marly

have blueberries in primary,thawed,crushed and added necessary ingredients,was wondering if its ok to wait 48 hours to add yeast instead of the usual 24?


----------



## shoebiedoo

So now that all the fun is over (hockey) I get spend a week in the hospital. At least I'm the 1st one on the docket this morning but my God is it early!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie

shoebiedoo said:


> So now that all the fun is over (hockey) I get spend a week in the hospital. At least I'm the 1st one on the docket this morning but my God is it early!!!!!!!!


 
good luck!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Preparing to crush and press tomorrow. Between Thursday and Friday we will press 35 tons of Niagara. Let the harvest begin. Our plans were to start next Tuesday but after going out in the vinyards and testing yesterday we saw the grapes are calling the shots! Everything is coming about and fast!


----------



## tatud4life

I noticed that my grapes were showing signs of an early harvest yesterday.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Preparing to crush and press tomorrow. Between Thursday and Friday we will press 35 tons of Niagara. Let the harvest begin. Our plans were to start next Tuesday but after going out in the vinyards and testing yesterday we saw the grapes are calling the shots! Everything is coming about and fast!


 

Sounds like there may be some juice the middle of Sept when we are in the area. Might have to swing by with some buckets.


----------



## Deezil

Deezil said:


> So i did some investigating, and the reason i think the plumber is coming back for another visit is because now the hot water tank is leaking.
> 
> And i've gotta caulk that top-floor bathroom.... Along with the rest of the house
> 
> All i wanna do, is make a batch of wine



Hot water tank got fixed the day after my last "house post".. The tree guys showed up yesterday and made a mess of my backyard again so i get to clean that all up again 

And today i get to make that batch of wine i was whining about - ask and ye shall receive? its a bit friggin early for me!  cant have everything i want though can i?

Cutting up 55lbs of peaches today because i was too tired to to it last night after dragging branches & wood, and raking the mess up for 1.5 hours after they were gone

They did some free landscaping in the fron t yard though.. Tore out all the 20-30year old bushes that were overgrown, underwatered, in the wrong spots (not enough sun for some).. So i get to amend the soil this winter and plant whatever-the-hell-i-want next spring

Poor friggin Wade tho - he bought his house a month before us, we've just about been in our house a month already, and he's still tryin to get in the damn thing... Take a break man, you're making me feel tired and i was already running on E, 5 weeks ago ( @ 25 yrs old  )

Edit: I can tell fall/winter is coming.. I have the itch to buy some wine/grape chemistry books & start learning again


----------



## Terry0220

Washing and cleaning bottles,,,,,,,then later bottle the Blackberry Cab,,,,,,


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Sounds like there may be some juice the middle of Sept when we are in the area. Might have to swing by with some buckets.


 
Doug all the dates and prices are posted on the web site


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug all the dates and prices are posted on the web site


 

Looks like some juice may be available. Thinking of the Niagra, Fredonia and Concord this trip then make another trip maybe for some Catawba and Chambourcin.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug consider getting enough to blend. The Niagara/Concord and Catawba/Fredonia are awesome blends everyone likes. You can do trails to see what percentage of each you like and I can give you an idea of what I use.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug consider getting enough to blend. The Niagara/Concord and Catawba/Fredonia are awesome blends everyone likes. You can do trails to see what percentage of each you like and I can give you an idea of what I use.


 
Sounds like a plan. I did a concord/catawba last year that was really good. Wish I would have done more. I'm considering whether to get juice from Luva or just make a couple trips to NorthEast Pa and get local juice this fall.


----------



## cindy

hmm... racking 6 gallons of peach,6 gallons of black cherry,6 gallons of leibfrumilch and 2-1 gallon batches of mead.
canning stew tomatoes from the garden busy day


----------



## ffemt128

Just walked down into the strip district and picked up 20 lemons and 20 limes. I see some zesting over the weekend in preparation for lemoncello and limecello.


----------



## roadpupp

Just had an amazing dinner at "Otto" in NYC. I had a Barolo and an Alicante (Grenache as I later learned) along with simple olives and prociutto and escarole pizza! The wine list is insane!


----------



## tatud4life

After watching my beloved Vols whip up on NC State last night, the day has finally arrived. It is bottling day!!!!!! 100 bottles have been soaking for 4 days now. The labels should simply fall off. (Hopefully).


----------



## Hokapsig

Been going to High School Class Reunions all weekend (where my wife won the "Least Changed" after 30 years and I got favorable reviews on my wines which I gave away to classmates). Now to meet Doug and exchange glass jugs and return the daughter to college.


----------



## Boatboy24

Been nursing a nasty cold all weekend. But today I was able to muster up enough motivation to put foils and labels on my Vino Italiano Cabernet Sauvignon and rack my CC Sterling CA Syrah into secondary.


----------



## cindy

just finnished cleaning my seahorse tank its a big job but pretty when its done living corals in living color........


----------



## Sirs

The tank looks awesome!!!! Saltwater tanks are so cool looking, the wife has recently graduated from a 10 gallon to 40 gallon freshwater tank never thought I'd like them that much but seems I do


----------



## Terry0220

AWESOME!!!!! Looks Great!!


----------



## cindy

Sirs said:


> The tank looks awesome!!!! Saltwater tanks are so cool looking, the wife has recently graduated from a 10 gallon to 40 gallon freshwater tank never thought I'd like them that much but seems I do



your wife's natural progression will be saltwater next then she will move into live corals.... he he he......I started with cichlids years ago and see what happened!


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG Cindy it's beautiful. I had a 70 gal tank of cichlids years ago. I spent more money on feeder goldfish (1 gross weekly) a week then I did on two 80 pound dogs at the time.


----------



## soccer0ww

started a batch of blackberry wine mixed in with the few grapes I was able to get off my vine this year. About 19 pounds of grapes. Last year had almost 70 pounds. Between the early heat, big frost and then drought more or less finished the grapes off. No apples or cherries this year at all.
Bought 5 gallons of apple cider, to make some hard cider..


----------



## Wade E

Wow, that is beautiful cindy! Going out at around 10 tonight to fish through the night/morning for Striped Bass and Bluefish. Ill be wading out about 1/2 mile in the water in a reef area with a friend.


----------



## rob

This week Steve(djrockinsteve) and his wonderful wife drove all the way from Pittsburgh to Cedar Rapids to help in our harvest, we picked 500 pounds of Brianna and 500 pounds of Lacrosse


----------



## RCGoodin

rob said:


> This week Steve(djrockinsteve) and his wonderful wife drove all the way from Pittsburgh to Cedar Rapids to help in our harvest, we picked 500 pounds of Brianna and 500 pounds of Lacrosse


 
If your grapes are as sweet as the corn, you've got some great stuff there.

How did the draught effect you? I keep reading the corn crops are lousy.

Go Hawkeyes.........


----------



## Hokapsig

why sure Boss, I will work for the company in NJ at no pay this weekend. I NEVER have anything planned for the weekend. What makes you think that I have anything planned for my days off other than planning what to do when I get back to work on Monday??? Sheesh.... Looks like bottling the Dragon Blood and Barolo will have to wait until next Saturday.....


----------



## ffemt128

Sounds like it Bill. We'll have to hook up for bottles after the 16th. From the sounds of it, you're not around this weekend and I'll be in North East Pa next weekend.


----------



## Scott

RCGoodin said:


> If your grapes are as sweet as the corn, you've got some great stuff there.
> 
> How did the draught effect you? I keep reading the corn crops are lousy.
> 
> Go Hawkeyes.........


 







Just started harvest, haven't heard of yields yet.

Go Clones!


----------



## SarahRides

Things have been crazy for me lately, but I got out of work early today (with my supervisor's blessing even!), so I'm finally going to keg 3 gallons of my Apfelwein, and bottle the other 2 gallons leaving it uncarbonated. I'm also hoping to be able to rack my Cranberry, strawberry and Chocolate strawberry port this weekend too! My poor wine cellar has been neglected, and I have a lot of stuff I want to do before grapes come in! I'll be stopping by my LHBS this weekend to order them, I've been gazing longingly at the list all week!


----------



## rob

Yes the corn is shot here in Iowa, however the grapes did very well, they really enjoyed the dry weather this summer. We harvested 7000 pounds from 450 vines up about 15 percent from last year

GO HAWKS!!!!!!


----------



## 2PUPs

Heading out on the river with kayak to do some trout fishn . the two girls want to go also .


----------



## SarahRides

Racked a few more wines, also ordered my grapes! I decided not to get anything too exotic, went with Cab Sauv and Chardonnay (I'm going to try battonage on it). I also noticed on Walker's website that they are opening Sept 20th, so I'm planning a road trip for the end of September to get some more juice from them. Now that I have accepted the offer for a new job starting October 1st, I am pretty excited that all of this can happen now. Things are starting to turn around and there is a lot to look forward to this fall!


----------



## Julie

Congrats Sara, glad to hear things are working out for you. I'm looking at going up to Walkers sometime at the end of the month as well.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Met the winemaker today at my local vineyard. Tried some great wines and am hoping to meet up with him again when things are a bit less busy. They had an open house and it was packed. I may be volunteering for harvest and/or fermenting to get a close up look at how their operation works.


----------



## tonyt

No big wine racking or clearing chores today so I spent the day washing and delabeling bottles. Argggh!


----------



## Runningwolf

tonyt said:


> No big wine racking or clearing chores today so I spent the day washing and delabeling bottles. Argggh!


 
Hey Tony, could you lend me a hand. I scored a few bottles myself.


----------



## tatud4life

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Tony, could you lend me a hand. I scored a few bottles myself.



My goodness!!! That's a lot of bottles!!!! I just started soaking about 40 bottles today so I can bottle a batch. Tarting another batch today. I'm going to go with strawberry pee this time.


----------



## Runningwolf

YUP it was a busy day!


----------



## tatud4life

That's a beautiful vineyard you have there!!! I pruned my oldest vine today and worked on the younger ones. They are almost at full length now.  Next year, I should get grapes from all 3 of them. Picked another 4 quarts of bronze muscadines today and froze them in anticipation of the upcoming batch of wine. Should be able to start it at the end of the month hopefully.


----------



## Wade E

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Met the winemaker today at my local vineyard. Tried some great wines and am hoping to meet up with him again when things are a bit less busy. They had an open house and it was packed. I may be volunteering for harvest and/or fermenting to get a close up look at how their operation works.


Which vineyard was this dawg. Ive been to most of them but there are a few that popped up recently I havent been to.


----------



## tatud4life

Started my batch of strawberry pee. We have already plowed through the dragon's blood (zombie spit).


----------



## Runningwolf

tatud4life said:


> That's a beautiful vineyard you have there!!! I pruned my oldest vine today and worked on the younger ones. They are almost at full length now.  Next year, I should get grapes from all 3 of them. Picked another 4 quarts of bronze muscadines today and froze them in anticipation of the upcoming batch of wine. Should be able to start it at the end of the month hopefully.


 This is outside of the winery I work at. I was delivering the barrels to someone who purchased them as they were used.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Wade E said:


> Which vineyard was this dawg. Ive been to most of them but there are a few that popped up recently I havent been to.


This is Lost Acres Vineyard in Granby. It is a very new vineyard. They have about 5 acres of vines right now.


----------



## tatud4life

Runningwolf said:


> This is outside of the winery I work at. I was delivering the barrels to someone who purchased them as they were used.



That's awesome!!! I wish I would've realized that I love wine and winemaking before my wife started popping kids out like Ford Motor Co. does cars. Lol. I would love to work at one. I love tending my vines. I love making batches of skeeter pee. I also love reaping the benefits of all the work. Maybe it can be a retirement job.


----------



## Boatboy24

Spent the afternoon at Bluemont vineyard here in VA. Our friend's jazz quartet was playing there. Doesnt get much better - live music, good wine and gorgeous weather made for a very nice afternoon out on their patio.


----------



## Wade E

Yeah, havent been to that one dawg!


----------



## tatud4life

Pitched yeast today. Now off to work. :'(


----------



## ffemt128

Never Forget!


----------



## Redtrk

ffemt128 said:


> Never Forget!


Same here! 

I called in my fresh grape juice order to my Cincy supplier here and he also told me that my Port kits are in. I guess it's time to get busy.


----------



## Deezil

ffemt128 said:


> Never Forget!



Never Will!


On a lighter note.. It's a 'go' on the 150lbs of Riesling grapes, in mid-october.
Talked to the guy and he said they're aiming for a late harvest / high brix yield - should be fun.. Havent asked if he has a destemmer/crusher/press i could use, but i probably should 

Thinking of taking some of the riesling skins, and tossing them in with my blackberries - i made a "full bodied" blackberry last year.. If i could make this one a little more delicate / maybe a rose... Just trying to think if there'd be any downsides to adding the skins or not - any thoughts?


----------



## tatud4life

Washed another 80 bottles. Ready to bottle my first batch. It was a slow mover, but it's finally ready!!  My new batch is cooking away!! Those strawberries are a little messier than the quad berry blend. They are breaking down faster as well.


----------



## tonyt

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Tony, could you lend me a hand. I scored a few bottles myself.



Sorry, I just saw this. And h*ll no!


----------



## tatud4life

So looking forward to winter for the first time in my life!! I'm a warm weather person. I love being outside! But, this year has just about killed me!! Between work and overtime, keeping up with 10 yards besides my own, the wife and kids, softball, and now my new love for wine making, I'm just about out of energy. I need a break!!!! Lol. Most of this is self imposed so I'm not looking for any pity. Just needed vent a little. Thank you for your time!!! Now back to the regularly scheduled posts!


----------



## Hokapsig

It's always nice to get a favorable review on your creation. I got the following on my first batch of Skeeter Pee:

Bill! Are you ready for our Skeeter Pee review? From Tom: "LOVE me some Skeeter Pee!" And from our daughter Jamie who just came home for a visit: "Do we have any more Skeeter Pee?" And from our neighbors (who didn't have the pleasure of tasting it): "Squiterpi? How do you spell that? we are not familiar with that grape-growing region. Let us look it up in our wine encyclopedia" And more from ... Tom: "It's crisp, it's sweet, it's too drinkable for your own good. Its perfect balance of tart and sweet will leave you wanting more. Fun, light, and a perfect pairing with fresh Alaskan-caught salmon (or anything else!) You'll love it as an apertif, with dinner, or after dinner! Anytime is a good time for Skeeter Pee!"


----------



## dangerdave

Working hard to keep my 12 year old pickup truck running. You know your truck is old when your sledge hammer is your bestest tool! I'm sweating over my mechanical duties right next to several hundred bottles (stacked in the garage) that need cleaned and de-labelled so I can bottle the 25 gallons of wine in the Lab.

I can hardly say it..."I wish I were scrubbing bottles!" 

One more time...


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked the peach and the CC Sterling Merlot this morning. Now off to soccer games. Taking the dear wife to a Cirque du Soleil matinee and dinner for her birthday later on.


----------



## tatud4life

Heading to Knoxville to watch The Vols beat the crap out of the gators!!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I had a BLAST today as I worked with our Boyscouts making a trebuchet for a pumpkin chunker !! We still have some more work, but here is what we got done today.


----------



## rodo

Actually yesterday at this point, but we made our first trip to Fulkerson Winery in Dundee NY to pick up 18 gallons of Diamond juice.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Rod how did you like them? How are they compared to Walkers? Are they closer for you?


----------



## rodo

> Hey Rod how did you like them? How are they compared to Walkers? Are they
> closer for you?


They are about 15 minutes closer than Walkers but their price for Diamond was $2.00 a gallon less so that basically paid for the gas for the trip.
They have a beautiful place, large tasting room, and a gift shop. The juice part reminds me of where we picked up our juice at Luva Bella except where you walk into the cooler at Luva they have about 8 hoses. Also unlike Walkers you have to call ahead and reserve your juice. I called on Thursday to reserve it and the guy that filled my pails said they closed their resavations for Diamond on Friday.


----------



## mind-eraser

Just got back from taking my Mom's stuff & car (on trailer) to Corpus Cristi, TX from PA. My Tundra got about 10 mpg going down but got about 15 mpg coming back up. three days to get there and two days to get back. Had dinner at Japanese Hibachi and had sake with lychee. WOW! Need to make some lychee wine now. So I typed it into the computer to find out it's right here on this site. Also worked on my Fredonia, added 3 cups sugar (simple syrup) for a total of 7 cups of sugar into simple syrup. Racked the Fredonia into the syrup. Then added 5 cups sugar (simple syrup) into my Diamond. Racked Diamond into the syrup. Tomorrow I will try them to see if sweet enough then filter and bottle. lychee sake: takarasake.com


----------



## Hokapsig

working in Bowling Green then to Cleveland then to Buffalo then home to the burg by Wednesday, with a hopeful stop in Erie for some juice.


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> working in Bowling Green then to Cleveland then to Buffalo then home to the burg by Wednesday, with a hopeful stop in Erie for some juice.


 
Dear Lord Bill!!!!!!!!! Are you sure you can stop in Erie? This sounds like a mach speed adventure!


----------



## Hokapsig

A rolling stone gather no moss, but lots of different juices. I'll try to hit Fulkerson's too if its not too out of the way to pick up some of Rod's Diamond.


----------



## tatud4life

Hokapsig said:


> A rolling stone gather no moss, but lots of different juices. I'll try to hit Fulkerson's too if its not too out of the way to pick up some of Rod's Diamond.



Busy you are!! Tired you will be!!!


----------



## tatud4life

Just checked my batch of strawberry pee. Second day of .994 specific gravity.


----------



## Hokapsig

Fulkerson's is too far, but I have a lead on some Diamond in North East. Hopefully going to pick some Brugundy grapes tonight and see if I can fill 2 six gallon buckets. Since the grapes are free, I might try this the old fashioned, natural way and just remove the stems, crush and let the wild yeast do its thing with no sugar added. Hopefully thre will be some noble rot to contend with....


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Fulkerson's is too far, but I have a lead on some Diamond in North East. Hopefully going to pick some Brugundy grapes tonight and see if I can fill 2 six gallon buckets. Since the grapes are free, I might try this the old fashioned, natural way and just remove the stems, crush and let the wild yeast do its thing with no sugar added. Hopefully thre will be some noble rot to contend with....


 
Where are you looking in North East? Mazza listed it on their site but when we inquired, they said there was none available for home wine makers. I didn't check with other wineries in the area.

I pre-ordered my Fredonia for pick up on the 29th of this month. When we go up in October we may stay at a bed and breakfast or somewhere.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Here's what I'm doing...


----------



## tatud4life

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Here's what I'm doing...



ME TOO!!!!! I'm on my second bottle of skeeter pee and feeling pretty good!!


----------



## tatud4life

Racked my batch of strawberry pee. It will have a pleasant blush color to it. Should be pretty!! 11.5% ABV.


----------



## Hokapsig

ffemt128 said:


> Where are you looking in North East? Mazza listed it on their site but when we inquired, they said there was none available for home wine makers. I didn't check with other wineries in the area.
> 
> I pre-ordered my Fredonia for pick up on the 29th of this month. When we go up in October we may stay at a bed and breakfast or somewhere.


 
I was told to go to the fruit market at Arrowhead winery and get a hot pack from Nick, but he wasn't available and the juice doesn't come in until Friday or Saturday, but they are supposed to have Diamond. 

Doug I need to pick your brain on malo for my Chardonnay. Is it too late (after I had sulfited and stabilized back in May) to add malo and some oak chips?


----------



## ffemt128

Bill, not much of the expert on malo, but if you sorbated you should not do malo, you will get a geranium taste from what I have seen here. You can still oak it at this point. I actually back sweetened mine to about 1.00.

Considering bottling my Brianna that we got from Rob a year ago. It was sweetened to 1.006 from 1.002 earlier this week. WFH so that may be a lunch time task. Bottles are alread cleaned and sanitized.


----------



## dangerdave

I'm tearing into my Grizzly 700EFI to remove and flush the fuel tank. Bad gas is...well...bad!






Heading to southern West Virginia next week for five days of mud and mountains. I told the wife I'm not coming back until my butt is worn down to a nub. It's a beautiful time of year to be in the mountains!


----------



## Redtrk

I have about 40 gal of fresh juice to play with this weekend so I took today off. 
It is also customer appreciation day at my wife's company. They had demo's all day with Skyline cheese coneys, chicken wings from h00ters, and of course a few of the h00ter girls as well.  My winemaking may have to wait until this evening to start.


----------



## tatud4life

dangerdave said:


> I'm tearing into my Grizzly 700EFI to remove and flush the fuel tank. Bad gas is...well...bad!
> 
> Heading to southern West Virginia next week for five days of mud and mountains. I told the wife I'm not coming back until my butt is worn down to a nub. It's a beautiful time of year to be in the mountains!



Sometimes bad gas is........well........amusing and hilarious!


----------



## Redtrk

3 wines down and 3 more to go. Winemaking will continue in the morning.


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG, just got home from work at 11:00 pm after going in at 5:30 am and have to be back in the morning. So what's in my garage when I get home. 6 pails of wine a freind dropped off for me to make. He keeps four and gives me two. I'm too tired to even look to see what they are. I'll deal with them tomorrow night.


----------



## rodo

Off to Walkers to pick up juice in a bit.


----------



## Julie

rodo said:


> Off to Walkers to pick up juice in a bit.


 

Yeaaaaaa


----------



## Deezil

This weekend..

1 - Painting and realigning the front cast iron gate
2 - Cleaning out the shed & organize the contents
3 - Clean all three porch/decks of spiders, cob webs
4 - Water everything down - front, side, plants
5 - Filling the yard waste container with yard debris
6 - Putting some more sweat in, behind the back fence, a 15ft-"fire line" of sorts, back the wildlife up
7 - Start the El Camino
8 - Clean out the rest of the garage so the El-Co fits for winter
9 - Trim the junipers back and stomp them into the yard waste container

10 - Degas the peach wine
11 - Rack the pear wine off sediment
12 - Double/triple check my list of "needs" for the Riesling grapes

13 - Pass out, if i dont topple first


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Deezil you have exhausted me. I think I will take some wine and go to my neighbors party.


----------



## Runningwolf

dangerdave said:


> Heading to southern West Virginia next week for five days of mud and mountains. I told the wife I'm not coming back until my butt is worn down to a nub. It's a beautiful time of year to be in the mountains!


 Ahhh Dave the last group of guys that did this made a movie out of it..Deliverence. 

Really what I wanted to say is what an awesome label this picture would make. Not sure what you would call the wine, but I love the picture.


----------



## mind-eraser

Finished setting up my truck again this morning... I changed jobs after 14 plus years and over a million and a half safe miles (truck driver). And just finished bottling 15 gallons of wine. 10 gallons of Fredonia and 5 gallons of Diamond. But now I'm lost, I've got nothing brewing anymore. Everything needs to age right now. Now what do I do? Oh yah, I got to set up my electrolysis bath to remove the rust on some cast iron pans I got. Anyone got an old manual battery starter or old welder (these work the best), looking for a deal. Good thing I got another hobby I don't have time for. So right now I got two water glasses of wine that couldn't be bottled, 1 Fredonia and the other Diamond. I'm gonna try and finish them (I ain't kidding anyone, they'll be gone soon).


----------



## ffemt128

Felt lousy the last 2 days with whatever is going around. Today feeling a little better so I'm trying to clean the house while the wife is out. Having a glass of Concord/Niagra blend now. I should have sweetened it mor at the intital bottling last year. I added about 2 1/2 tsp sugar to each bottle and it definately improved the taste. Keep that in mind for this year's juices.


----------



## Runningwolf

Removed capsules from about 60 cases of used bottles and organized them by color and style of bottles. 

Started fermentations on Fredonia, Niagara, Delaware and two Port Blends.

Had a nice visit with kzacherl2000, who gave me 5 cases of clear 0ne gallon jugs after I turned her onto a Craigs list deal for 35 cases of jugs for just $2.00 per case of four.


----------



## rodo

Julie and her husband Mike came to visit today.


----------



## Terry0220

LOL!!! Julie you and Mike do get around!!


----------



## Terry0220

PS....I really enjoyed the visit with you and Mike last weekend. It was great talking with you two!!


----------



## Julie

Hey, when it comes to wine, we don't let any grass grow under our feet. Our motto is have wine, will travel.


----------



## Julie

Today we took a generator that Rodo had bought from the school district up to him. And in return since he was going to Walker's yesterday, he picked up 4 buckets of juice for me. 

AND Jeannie made stuffed pork chops so now I'm off the hook on having to make them!!!!


----------



## tatud4life

Julie, I've found me some Jeeps!!! Now I just have to get the cash together. I'm going for one that will need some work so I can put my own stamp on it.


----------



## Terry0220

Julie~That sounds like you two had a great time and well fed! FYI...if you want more of those berries,,there is alot that are red on the tree as well as on the ground. Help yourself!


----------



## Julie

tatud4life said:


> Julie, I've found me some Jeeps!!! Now I just have to get the cash together. I'm going for one that will need some work so I can put my own stamp on it.


 
Cool, and yea you guys all need to play with your cars! Here's a pic of my husband, Mike's Jeep. In the last month he has put louvers on the hood and installed on board air


----------



## Runningwolf

Terry0220 said:


> LOL!!! Julie you and do get around!!


 
Shhhhh, don't let the cat out of the bag. For crying out loud, don't ever leave her alone in your wine cellar.


----------



## Julie

Terry0220 said:


> Julie~That sounds like you two had a great time and well fed! FYI...if you want more of those berries,,there is alot that are red on the tree as well as on the ground. Help yourself!


 
Thanks, I froze the ones I got from you last week and will be taking them out of the freezer and starting that wine tomorrow.


----------



## Terry0220

It's ok, Julie already saw my "wine cellar" and it was too small....LOL


----------



## Julie

Terry don't be listening to Dan, just because he left me alone in his wine cellar, seriously, did he think I was just gonna look at the wine 

And Terry, your wine cellar maybe small but you have a very nice area and room to grow. LOL, that's another thing we can work on Chuck about,  growing your wine cellar!!!


----------



## Watchdog

Yesterday I picked up my grape juice order and this morning istarted my first batch of Chardonnay. Tonight I hope to start some of the other grapes.


----------



## ffemt128

Just transferred my Concord (12), Niagra (12) and Seyval Blanc (6) to carboys. All buckets are cleaned out and ready to pick up Fredonia (12) this weekend. Whooo Hooo. All I need now is the Catawba in October unless I can find a winery that has it ready now. May have to call Mazza. LOL


----------



## rodo

> All I need now is the Catawba in October unless I can find a winery
> that has it ready now.


 
Walkers have it. Yeh I know they are not in PA but not that much over the border.


----------



## Watchdog

I racked the strawberries and chocolate wine last night. mmmm that's starting to turn out nice. This morning I started the Gewürztraminer and the second pail of Chardonnay. Tonight I have to go shopping for some more wine supplies and I'm going to rack and finish the Welches wine

Also this morning I also switched over to the fall food for my pond fish and put out more suet for the migrating birds


----------



## Deezil

Deezil said:


> This weekend..
> 
> 1 - *Painting *and realigning the front cast iron gate
> 2 - *Cleaning out the shed & organize the contents*
> 3 - *Clean all three porch/decks of spiders, cob webs*
> 4 - *Water everything down - front, side, plants*
> 5 - *Filling the yard waste container with yard debris*
> 6 - Putting some more sweat in, behind the back fence, a 15ft-"fire line" of sorts, back the wildlife up
> 7 - *Start the El Camino*
> 8 - Clean out the rest of the garage so the El-Co fits for winter
> 9 - *Trim the junipers back and stomp them into the yard waste container*
> 
> 10 - Degas the peach wine
> 11 - Rack the pear wine off sediment
> 12 - Double/triple check my list of "needs" for the Riesling grapes
> 
> 13 - *Pass out*, if i dont topple first



*Done* ... It's Tuesday.. But who cares


----------



## Julie

Deezil said:


> *Done* ... It's Tuesday.. But who cares


 
what took you so long, this was a weekend project,


----------



## Deezil

Julie said:


> what took you so long, this was a weekend project,



Football... And the fact that my b-day is tomorrow.. I started gettin' lazy


----------



## Julie

Deezil said:


> Football... And the fact that my b-day is tomorrow.. I started gettin' lazy


 
Dam I hate it when you guys have great excuses 

Happy Birthday and I'll give you another wish tomorrow.


----------



## Watchdog

I stabilized the Welches wine, started the Kerner and cleaned up some spill over from the one Chardonnay. I know I should of had some grape juice that morning. Last night I picked up 2 my wife's favorite wine kits and saved 15% on both.. SCORE  Now I have to see if I can score 3 more carboys


----------



## Watchdog

I just got back from picking up 23 cases of bottles. The Gewürztraminer foamed over. So I had to clean up another mess. My basement smells wonderful


----------



## BobF

I'm sitting in front of the computer procrastinating.


----------



## ffemt128

Experimenting with acid levels and sg on the Chilean Sauvignon Blanc. I think I'm getting close. Acid may be a bit high, need to check again, however, if I increas sg slightly it may offset it. Need to check these 2 thinkgs again.


----------



## Hokapsig

Finally home from the NJ meetings and pitched the yeast for the Concord which I had procured for free in Buffalo. Working from the home office today and going to open a MollyDooker Boxer tonight and pair it with some Chicken Bacon Ranch pizza.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Finally home from the NJ meetings and pitched the yeast for the Concord which I had procured for free in Buffalo. Working from the home office today and going to open a MollyDooker Boxer tonight and pair it with some Chicken Bacon Ranch pizza.


 

What is a MollyDooker Boxer?


----------



## Hokapsig

an overpriced Australian Shiraz, but its rated in the 90's


----------



## tatud4life

Back sweetened my strawberry pee and started another batch of Dragon's Blood. Going to gun safety class tomorrow.


----------



## derunner

I started a Wine Expert Italian Pinot Grigio kit tonight. I also am building a 77 bottle wine rack. I plan to build 2 or 3 more racks to store more wine.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Going to the muscadine wine festival in Kenansville today.


----------



## tatud4life

There is a muscadine festival in Sweetwater today that I would love to go to, but I'll be in class all day. ;'(


----------



## ffemt128

Heading to Presque Isle Wine in North East Pa to pick up a couple buckets of Fredonia. They are out of Niagra so that rules out getting 3 gallons to start a batch of Jalepeno Pepper.


----------



## BobF

ffemt128 said:


> Heading to Presque Isle Wine in North East Pa to pick up a couple buckets of Fredonia. They are out of Niagra so that rules out getting 3 gallons to start a batch of Jalepeno Pepper.



My jalapeno with Niagra was a big hit, but I made it as more of a cooking wine - really hot.

I have a new batch going with apple juice as the base and much fewer jalapenos. It's been happily clearing for a couple of months. I already like it much better as a drinking wine.

I recommend apple as a base if you can't get niagra.


----------



## ffemt128

Wow, we're finally home from what was to be a trip to get juice and lunch. We left the house at 9:00 this am to make the 2 1/2 hour trek to Presque Isle. We got there just after 11:15, picked up my order that I placed the on Friday and my Fredonia. Went up to sample some wines, found out it was the North East Pa Wine Festival weekend. PI was to crowded to sample anything so I said a quick Hello and Good Bye to Runningwolf and we were off to Johnny B's for lunch. 

Made a detour to Courtyard Wineries about 3 minuts up the road from PI WIne. Atmosphere was amazing, wine was outstanding. Of course everyone standing outside must have thought I was nuts because I passed the place, pulled over, then backed down Rt20 and into the parking lot around the bend then into a parking spot. We purchased 6 bottles of wine and some other misc items from there. 

We arrived at Johnny B's around 12:40 and got there just in time. Shorthly after we arrived the place was swarmed by patrons. Very good food, thanks for the recommendation Dan. I would highly recommend it as well. 

We left there and stopped at Arrowhead winery so that I could see it Mobilla Fruit market had Niagra, they did. Arrowhead had live entertainment which was pretty good, a clown for the kids and plenty of tasting. Picked up a Strawberry, a Vignoles and a Cherry from there.

Proceeded to Lakeview Winery. Sampled some wine, asked them where the lake was since I couldn't see one. It was obscured by the trees that I suggested they have cut down so the name was truely fitting. We did not purchase anything here. Nothing really jumped out and said "hey I need a bottle of this".

Left there and went to visit my sister inlaw in Emleton for an hour, got some free corn stalks then proceeded home. Got home and unloaded the truck and sugar adjusted our juices to 1086 sg, with the exception of the Niagra because I ran out of sugar.

It was a very pleasant day spend with family. Tomorrow I will need to call PI Wine and aske them to ship me my Pectic Enzyme, they put the instruction sheet in the bag with the order, but forgot the Enzyme. Oh well.

Enjoying a glass of Courtyard Winery's Lazy Daze.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug, Courtyard does make good wine. Too bad you didn't get a behind the scenes tour of it. His testing lab is amazing. Randy (the owner) is a heck of a wood worker and built the winery and did all the finish work himself. He also has the backing of some big investers.

Glad to hear you liked Johnny B's. I love there hamburger that comes with a fried egg on it. 

Lakeview Winery does have an awesome view of Lake Erie from their office and often post pictures of Canada on clear days. I also learned a lot from the owner Sam. It was from him that i learned how to infuse the chocolate into wine.

Glad to hear you enjoyed your day. Thanks for shouting out to say hi or I would never of seen you. As you saw we were jammed all day with busses dropping people off about every 20 minutes. Plus they had the big bike (bicycle) tour of wineries and we probably had easily over 500 of those folks popping in. Very exciting day.


----------



## saddlebronze

Just bottled the Lodi Ranch Cab today, as well as the Malbec and the Old Vine Zin. Lotta work for one day!


----------



## ffemt128

Got the yeast pitched on all the juice we picked up yesterday. Decided to dedicate the day to the cellar since it's raining. I can say that the garbage men will not be happy with the recycle bins on Tuesday. I probably tossed 150 mis-matched bottles, some had labels, most did not. Mostly all green Burgundy style bottles. I'm trying to get to a standard bottle. The clear burgundy I kept since that's what I can purchase new.


----------



## pjd

Went to Walkers and picked up 6 gallons of Catawba, 6 gallons of Isabella-Blackberry, 6 Gallons of Lambrusca Blend and 6 Gallons of Cherry. Does anyone have advice on the cherry? I have never made it. I wll ferment it dry then sweeten part of it. I may infuse part of it with chocolate 
The cherry is officially my 100th batch in this obsession called wine making!


----------



## Runningwolf

Usually cherry is taken on the....oh never mind. Congratulations on the 100th batch. I would ferment it out to dry and then sweeten to your taste which I know is dry but I think cherry is best with some sugar. 

Hey Phil you might even want to try some bench trails and try blending it with some of your other wines once they are all finished. I have some port finishing up right now that I'm going to add some of my bottled cherry with.


----------



## Hokapsig

Due to the fog last night, I didn't get home from DC until 130am and had to get up to go to work at 630am. Found out that McGinnis Sisters in Monroeville has wine juice for sale in 6 gallon containers. A little more pricey than LuvaBella, but it can save me the drive. I'm still partial to LuvaBella for thier customer service....

Also studying for my Wine Chemistry mid term and wine camp which is on Saturday in Harrisburg.


----------



## Watchdog

This morning I transferred 1 of my Chardonnays to the secondary and started a White Zinfandel. Tonight I will transfer the Gewurztraminer and the second pail of Chardonnay to secondary as well. I'm still hunting the local ads for more carboys. I may have to buy some new ones when I pick up my next load of grape juice this Saturday


----------



## tatud4life

Picked a few more grapes today. There are more grapes that are sprouting out. I'm thinking that I should go ahead and pick them because I know that they will get ripe in time. The only thing is that we are supposed to have our first frost on Monday and I don't want to have open wounds on my vines during the frost.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Got a tour of my local vineyard today. They have harvested most of their grapes but still have some grapes on the vines. I got to taste a few varieties of grapes right off the vines and they were delicious. I checked out the giant bladder press, crusher destemmer, bottling setup, labeling, etc...It was great to see and I'm planning to stop by every so often to help out and hopefully do some more learning.


----------



## roadpupp

Derek- 

Which one? Would you recommend them as I was hoping to visit a few local wineries as well. 

thanks
Chad


----------



## Tom

Was at Magic Hat Brewery in VT

Dan whats the addy for Walkers?


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom said:


> Was at Magic Hat Brewery in VT
> 
> Dan whats the addy for Walkers?


 
http://www.walkersfruitbasket.com/


2860 Route 39
Forestville, N.Y.14062 
Phone:
(716)679-1292


----------



## DirtyDawg10

roadpupp said:


> Derek-
> 
> Which one? Would you recommend them as I was hoping to visit a few local wineries as well.
> 
> thanks
> Chad



It is Lost Acres Vineyard in Granby. The wine is great too. I'm a fan of the Firehouse Red.


----------



## harleydmn

Well I pressed 2 lugs of Cab Franc by hand, think I will buy a press for next year.


----------



## g8keeper

another day of work.....think it's time to take air conditioners out of thw windows afterwards....then it's time to settle down and watch game 1 of the tigers series with the a's.....might even stop off on the way home and pick up a small bundle of firewood and start up the ol' fireplace tonight since it'll just be me and the little lady home until later in the evening, with the little ones with their friend and his family....hmmm...good night to crack open a bottle of wine maybe as well???....lol...


----------



## non-grapenut

g8keeper said:


> another day of work.....think it's time to take air conditioners out of thw windows afterwards....then it's time to settle down and watch game 1 of the tigers series with the a's.....might even stop off on the way home and pick up a small bundle of firewood and start up the ol' fireplace tonight since it'll just be me and the little lady home until later in the evening, with the little ones with their friend and his family....hmmm...good night to crack open a bottle of wine maybe as well???....lol...



Fireplace..put up the a/c? I'm looking forward to sunning in my pool today. Love living in FL. Need some r&r as my Miller Cellars winemaking classes and winemaking club and radio ads start next week. So excited!!!


----------



## g8keeper

non-grapenut said:


> Fireplace..put up the a/c? I'm looking forward to sunning in my pool today. Love living in FL. Need some r&r as my Miller Cellars winemaking classes and winemaking club and radio ads start next week. So excited!!!


 
lol...well, here in michigan, the weather, she is a-changin'....lol...old man winter is coming around the corner....this is actually my favorite time of the year when it comes to wine making....normally when i head up to traverse city and visit all the wineries....fall in the air....cool breeze....trees changing color.....ahhhh....peace at least....but unfortunately the trip "up north" just isn't in the budget this year....hopefully 2013 will be better....


----------



## SarahRides

It's been a BUSY couple of weeks! Last week got to spend a few days up in PA/NY with Mikael. While visiting, got my very first Tattoo! I'll be taking pictures later and can post. We met up with DJRockinSteve for lunch and a trip to Walker's last Tuesday. While out there, we stopped by Presque Isle and met RunningWolf and got to chat with him for a few minutes. So last weekend I started the Cayuga, Rhubarb and Concord. This weekend I will be starting the Plum, Blackberry and Chambourcin. 

This past week I started my new job. Everyone at the new agency has been awesome, they seem to be a great group to work with! Everything seems to be so organized there, everyone really seems to be on top of everything. I am really looking forward to working with them. 

Amidst all of this, my grapes also came in yesterday! So I'm going to be spending the weekend crushing and pressing. It's been a pretty exciting couple of weeks.


----------



## Runningwolf

SarahRides said:


> It's been a BUSY couple of weeks! Last week got to spend a few days up in PA/NY with Mikael. While visiting, got my very first Tattoo! I'll be taking pictures later and can post. We met up with DJRockinSteve for lunch and a trip to Walker's last Tuesday. While out there, we stopped by Presque Isle and met RunningWolf and got to chat with him for a few minutes. So last weekend I started the Cayuga, Rhubarb and Concord. This weekend I will be starting the Plum, Blackberry and Chambourcin.
> 
> This past week I started my new job. Everyone at the new agency has been awesome, they seem to be a great group to work with! Everything seems to be so organized there, everyone really seems to be on top of everything. I am really looking forward to working with them.
> 
> Amidst all of this, my grapes also came in yesterday! So I'm going to be spending the weekend crushing and pressing. It's been a pretty exciting couple of weeks.


 
Hey Sarah if you're not busy I was wondering....

It was nice meeting you and Mikael also!


----------



## SarahRides

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Sarah if you're not busy I was wondering....
> 
> It was nice meeting you and Mikael also!



Yea, sure, Of course! Did I mention it's also my anniversary this weekend too!  At least we got to go out for a really nice dinner last night! Now back to the grapes!


----------



## Runningwolf

SarahRides said:


> Yea, sure, Of course! Did I mention it's also my anniversary this weekend too!  At least we got to go out for a really nice dinner last night! Now back to the grapes!


 LOL At least you remembered yours! Mine was Sept 30 and with harvest and all, Opps I forgot it.


----------



## pjd

I took my bride to Presque Isle Wines in North East today to pick up three nice barrells, Thanks Dan!, then drove to Luva Bella and picked up 5 buckets of Italian juice. Had lunch at Luva Bellas, a nice garlic pizza paired with a real nice Malbec. A real good day!


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> I took my bride to Presque Isle Wines in North East today to pick up three nice barrells, Thanks Dan!, then drove to Luva Bella and picked up 5 buckets of Italian juice. Had lunch at Luva Bellas, a nice garlic pizza paired with a real nice Malbec. A real good day!


 
Hey Phil sorry I missed you, There were a number of jealous people that missed out on those barrels. Lauri snapped this picture of your truck and sent it to me.


----------



## tatud4life

SarahRides said:


> It's been a BUSY couple of weeks! Last week got to spend a few days up in PA/NY with Mikael. While visiting, got my very first Tattoo! I'll be taking pictures later and can post. We met up with DJRockinSteve for lunch and a trip to Walker's last Tuesday. While out there, we stopped by Presque Isle and met RunningWolf and got to chat with him for a few minutes. So last weekend I started the Cayuga, Rhubarb and Concord. This weekend I will be starting the Plum, Blackberry and Chambourcin.
> 
> This past week I started my new job. Everyone at the new agency has been awesome, they seem to be a great group to work with! Everything seems to be so organized there, everyone really seems to be on top of everything. I am really looking forward to working with them.
> 
> Amidst all of this, my grapes also came in yesterday! So I'm going to be spending the weekend crushing and pressing. It's been a pretty exciting couple of weeks.



You know that your first tattoo will lead to your second, third, and so on right? Lol. I speak from experience. I got my first one when I was 20 and 18 years later I have been tattooed about 11 more times and going back for more in November!! 

My grapes are in and harvested. They are in the freezer waiting for my latest batch of Dragon's Blood to finish fermenting so I can start my first batch of muscadine wine.  

I live it where I live, but reading about all of your trips to vineyards and wineries up north really makes me jealous!!! Wish I could get up there with my wife to see what you guys are talking about!

Took a few bottles of my skeeter pee and Dragon's Blood to a friends house for a party they were throwing. Hopefully I will get some good reviews!


----------



## SarahRides

tatud4life said:


> You know that your first tattoo will lead to your second, third, and so on right? Lol. I speak from experience. I got my first one when I was 20 and 18 years later I have been tattooed about 11 more times and going back for more in November!!
> 
> So I've heard! My mother's reply when I told her (she hates tattoos): "Honestly I'm surprised it took you this long, you've wanted one since you were 15!" (I'm 33 now). I love it! I'm probably going to get another one next year, but have no idea what or where yet.


----------



## tatud4life

That's a cool tat!!!! I love how everything is black work except the leaves!!!


----------



## tatud4life

Bottled my batch of strawberry pee!! It turned out real nice! I really like the color!!! A nice blush pee!!!!  There is also a pic of Dragon's Blood and Strawberry Pee together for a color comparison.


----------



## Runningwolf

Marc it looks great and I really like the bottles.


----------



## pjd

Today I celebrated my 34th anniversary by bottling Chilean Muscato, Carmenere and 2 batches of Zinfandel. Some real fine wine there! Now to pick out some of my best to celebrate with my Sweety!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Pjd congrats on the anniversary. That is a milestone. I love seeing that. My husband and I will be at 30 next year. Kind of makes you wonder who the longest married couple in the for um are. Again congrats to you and yours. Best wishes for many more.


----------



## tatud4life

Thanks Wolf!!! I stole the idea for those bottles from Lon. They are cool bottles!! Also, you wouldn't believe how hard it is to find like kool aide where I live!!! You would think it is some special mix or something. Lol

Congrats PJ!!!!! My wife and I will be celebrating 11 years next year! It will be spent in Boone, NC at our favorite place with the best innkeepers in the world!! If anyone is down this way or up this way, you need to check out The Lovill House Inn. It is a bed and breakfast. A beautiful inn in a beautiful city!!! Scott and Anne Peacook are the owners and keepers and they are some of the best people that you will ever meet!!!! I hope we make it till 34 years!!


----------



## tatud4life

That is supposed to be lime koolaid not like. Stupid spell correct on the phone!!! Lol


----------



## Boatboy24

50 and rainy here today. Add to that the fact that football is on and ya just gotta make some chili. Also started my gingerbread ale. I'm thinking I need to increase the size of my beer batches. One gallon looks pathetic next to all the five and six gallon carboys of wine.


----------



## ffemt128

Spent the weekend out of state visting Eddie. Got to visit with Julie and Mike today for a short while. Enjoying a glass/bottle of Noble Muscadine that was picked this same weekend last year. Have a very busy day a head of me tomorrow and the rest of the week. Proabably get to see Dan again next weekend at PI Wine when I pick up my Catawba and Chanbourcin. Any ideas on the Chambourcin would be appreciated.

Bill, call tomorrow. Phone is dead or just about there.


----------



## Wiz

You guys are so lucky to be able to visit each other and to be located so close to your suppliers. I just met a mead maker for the first time this weekend here in Costa Rica. He is considering going commerial. I'll remain in close contact for tagging onto his shipments of supplies.


----------



## scotty

I'm Crying. The attempt at making a quickie mock wine just failed--No more yeast activity--only 2 days old. Had a 14%PA


----------



## scotty

I just looked closer and fermentation is excellent. My guess is that because I used one of those crystalized juce bases, it is not making the foam i am used to seeing on top.
I almost dumped it but wanted just one more look


----------



## Hokapsig

Doug, Chambourcin is usually fermented dry and blended with like a Cab Franc, or can go with a white to produce a nice blush. This was my mid term exam question, so I had to bone up on Chambourcin. I said that I would oak mine lightly with some PA medium toast oak.

Off to NJ for 3 days. I look forward to visiting Brookhollow Winery in NJ to get some 375's and to Franklin Hill Vineyards to see my classmates and get a tour of the winery.


----------



## ffemt128

Racked my 12 gallons of Fredonia to carboys, pitched the yeast on some muscadine, bottled 5 gallons of Oaked Muscadine, found a case of Red Muscadine I didn't know I had and made stuffed cabbage for dinner. Just put it in the oven for 5:00. Love the smell of cooked cabbage. Can't wait for about 2 days til the Muscadine takes off and I can smell that permeating through the house.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Doug, Chambourcin is usually fermented dry and blended with like a Cab Franc, or can go with a white to produce a nice blush. This was my mid term exam question, so I had to bone up on Chambourcin. I said that I would oak mine lightly with some PA medium toast oak.
> 
> Off to NJ for 3 days. I look forward to visiting Brookhollow Winery in NJ to get some 375's and to Franklin Hill Vineyards to see my classmates and get a tour of the winery.


 

Have fun and drive safely.


----------



## Deezil

Finally got my computer back up-and-running

Got a new 3-gallon carboy + bung & airlock, my birthday loot

Also have 3 gallons of apple juice to go with the 80-100lbs of apples


----------



## tatud4life

Making beef stroganoff for the wifey and sampling my strawberry pee. It is quite lovely. Can't wait to taste it after a year in the bottle!! Will be racking my latest batch of Dragon's Blood to the secondary tonight. Next week ill start my first batch of muscadine!! Yippee!!!!  3 years of nurturing my vines is getting ready to pay off!!!


----------



## Hokapsig

Picked up another 30 cases of clear 375's in NJ and getting ready to make the journey home today. The 375 source is drying up (only 18 cases left in his stash), but I keep pressing on the SS tank sale. I was told to be patient (yeah, right). I need ot sanitize bottles this weekend and start bottling some LuvaBella juices from earlier this year. And then start some more.....


----------



## Runningwolf

Got some catawba delivered today.This tanker truck brought us 5000gallons of locally grown Catawba! Muchof this is already sold but we still have plenty available for homewinemakers. Catawba makes a real nicesemi sweet to sweet wine. We contractout the processing of some of the most popular varieties to a company that doesa much larger tonnage volume than we do.


----------



## tatud4life

Pitched my yeast into my latest batch of skeeter pee. It was cooking really well!! 

I would post the short video I took of it, but I am unable to. :'(


----------



## pjd

Very busy day in the cellar today! I washed 10 cases of bottles then bottled 5 gallons of dry blueberry, 6 gallons of Barolo, 6 gallons of Montepulciano and 6 gallons of Chainti. Then I racked into glass 4 buckets of local juices and 5 buckets of Italian juices. Thankfully all of my bottling is finally done. All the rest will wait untill I return from Florida in the spring.


----------



## ibglowin

Holy smokes.... Thats a lot o juice!!



Runningwolf said:


> Got some catawba delivered today. This tanker truck brought us 5000gallons of locally grown Catawba! Much of this is already sold but we still have plenty available for homewinemakers. Catawba makes a real nice semi sweet to sweet wine. We contractout the processing of some of the most popular varieties to a company that doesa much larger tonnage volume than we do.


----------



## scotty

pjd said:


> Very busy day in the cellar today! I washed 10 cases of bottles then bottled 5 gallons of dry blueberry, 6 gallons of Barolo, 6 gallons of Montepulciano and 6 gallons of Chainti. Then I racked into glass 4 buckets of local juices and 5 buckets of Italian juices. Thankfully all of my bottling is finally done. All the rest will wait untill I return from Florida in the spring.


 

What part of florida are you heading for???


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Got some catawba delivered today.This tanker truck brought us 5000gallons of locally grown Catawba! Muchof this is already sold but we still have plenty available for homewinemakers. Catawba makes a real nicesemi sweet to sweet wine. We contractout the processing of some of the most popular varieties to a company that doesa much larger tonnage volume than we do.


 

12 gallons of that is mine. Whooo Hoooo. Will be up Saturday on the 20th.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Picked up another 30 cases of clear 375's in NJ and getting ready to make the journey home today. The 375 source is drying up (only 18 cases left in his stash), but I keep pressing on the SS tank sale. I was told to be patient (yeah, right). I need ot sanitize bottles this weekend and start bottling some LuvaBella juices from earlier this year. And then start some more.....


 
You keep me posted on the tanks, if the price and size tank is right, I may be interested. Of course, I don't think you'll get those home in the company car. I happen to know someone with a truck.


----------



## Fabiola

Played soccer, my team "New Mexico Divas" kicked butt, and now home ready to bottle my raspberry...


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Holy smokes.... Thats a lot o juice!!


 Mike we also have them process our Concord and Fredonia. We press some but because we go through so much of these three we source it out so we can concentrate on other grapes.


----------



## almargita

Relaxing at the beach in Hilton Head, Played the best round of golf for me in a long time, shot a 98 at Shipyard!!! Not really great in golf standards but for me it was. Bottled my Black Currant, Blackberry & Red Raspberry before I left. Raspberry turned out really great. Hate to think about all the leaves to pickup when I return home. Good news is they all fall usually in October when its still fairly warm....

Al


----------



## pjd

scotty said:


> What part of florida are you heading for???


 
Gulf Coast, near Fort Myers


----------



## Julie

almargita said:


> Relaxing at the beach in Hilton Head, Played the best round of golf for me in a long time, shot a 98 at Shipyard!!! Not really great in golf standards but for me it was. Bottled my Black Currant, Blackberry & Red Raspberry before I left. Raspberry turned out really great. Hate to think about all the leaves to pickup when I return home. Good news is they all fall usually in October when its still fairly warm....
> 
> Al



Good to hear from you Al, haven't seen you around and was wondering what you were up to.


----------



## ffemt128

Pressed my red muscadine today. Currently sitting in buckets as I don't have enough bungs or airlocks and the brew store is closed today. Sg was just below 1.00 so I should be good for a day in buckets.


----------



## tatud4life

ffemt128 said:


> Pressed my red muscadine today. Currently sitting in buckets as I don't have enough bungs or airlocks and the brew store is closed today. Sg was just below 1.00 so I should be good for a day in buckets.



Awesome!!! Finally mustering up the nerve to start my first batch of muscadine wine. It will be my first batch of grape wine as well!! Kind of nervous about it. The grapes are from my own vines also.


----------



## scotty

pjd said:


> Gulf Coast, near Fort Myers


 I'm near crystal river.


----------



## ffemt128

Heading down to my son's to re-plumb his bathroom. Everything is gut down to the studs and starting from scratch. Whoo Hooo. I can't stand plumbing.


----------



## tatud4life

I actually like doing plumbing and electrical. We tore out our basement a few years back. Got an estimate on getting it replumbed since we could get to all the lines in the house. Ended up doing it myself for a out a tenth of the estimate price with PEX. I love PEX!!!!! It is wonderful to work with!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Got some new kits going..... Sauvignon Blanc, Chardonnay, and Pinot Noir.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

tatud4life said:


> I actually like doing plumbing and electrical. We tore out our basement a few years back. Got an estimate on getting it replumbed since we could get to all the lines in the house. Ended up doing it myself for a out a tenth of the estimate price with PEX. I love PEX!!!!! It is wonderful to work with!


 

You sound like me. I saved about $1000 by running the electrical to the hot tub myself. I don't pay someone else to do what I can do myself.


----------



## ibglowin

+1000 on the Pex and the SharkBite fittings that go with them! Remodeled the hall bathroom and used them in the shower and they were just the ticket. 



tatud4life said:


> Ended up doing it myself for a out a tenth of the estimate price with PEX. I love PEX!!!!! It is wonderful to work with!


----------



## tatud4life

I agree with the Shark bite fittings!!! They are wonderful!! Simple to use and quick to install.


----------



## harleydmn

Did a hot water heater last week, took 10 minutes to do all the piping. I love shark bites


----------



## ffemt128

I'll have to check them out the next time. His existing plumbing was running across the kitchen ceiling above a dropped ceiling. We put them in the floor so he can re-do the kitchen properly at some point in time. All the copper is run, just need to plumb for the tub drain now. The tub he got was damaged so we could not start to install that.


----------



## Loner

Running a chase truck in a hot air balloon race in Natchez MS. The Texas Twist is flying high.


----------



## saddlebronze

Lit up the cab franc and GEW kits. Ordered some concrete dust for a paver project. Running my backhoe this weekend. Life is good!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

I'm going to a wine tasting fund raiser for the United Way. First time going to it.


----------



## ffemt128

Heading to Presque Isle Wine Cellars for 3 buckets of juice, this should finish me up for the year or ar least the fall. Leaving in about 10 minutes should be there by 11:30 then off to Burch Farms Winery and Farmers Market for the pumpkin patch.


----------



## Hokapsig

Going to a large winery in central Florida to see if their muscadine can hold a candle to Doug's. I'm thinking not, but I can be ready to be pleasantly surprised. Then off to our place at the beach for the rest of the week...


----------



## non-grapenut

Reveling in the 300+ hits I got on my website for my winemaking classes in the last 2 days. Groupon works.


----------



## tatud4life

What website would that be? I would like to attend a class like that one day to increase my knowledge and can't find any near me.


----------



## cbritton

Today I'm starting batches of jalapeño/habanero wine, coffee wine, and if there's time, finally use up the canned cherries for some cherry wine.


----------



## non-grapenut

tatud4life said:


> What website would that be? I would like to attend a class like that one day to increase my knowledge and can't find any near me.



Millercellars.com


----------



## tatud4life

Awesome!!! I'll check it out then.


----------



## pjd

I picked up several cases of bottles from a friends mother, included was five nice mexican 5 gallon carboys! Yipee! Now I can have 40 batches going at once!


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Heading to Presque Isle Wine Cellars for 3 buckets of juice, this should finish me up for the year or ar least the fall. Leaving in about 10 minutes should be there by 11:30 then off to Burch Farms Winery and Farmers Market for the pumpkin patch.


 
Doug, thanks for stopping in, it was good seeing you as always!


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> I picked up several cases of bottles from a friends mother, included was five nice mexican 5 gallon carboys! Yipee! Now I can have 40 batches going at once!


 
Phil, thats awesome! You just had to get a few more than me, huh?


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, thanks for stopping in, it was good seeing you as always!


 

Picked up the last of the PA juice for this year and stopped in to see Dan at Presque Isle Wine Cellars. After stopping there we headed over to Burch Farms Winery and Fruit market for a tractor ride, corn maze and scavenger hunt. Scavenger hunt you had to find 5 different kind of apples using their clues. We ended up with 27 various apples for $15 and had a blast with the family. While there we also tasted some of thier wines. Brought 5 home. Of the wines we tasted my personal favorite was the Apple Blend. It's a blend of 2 or 3 different apples and it is finished semi-sweet with no cinamon or other spices to it. It tastes just like biting into a fresh picked apple. 

Next batch of apple I do will be done in this manner. Past batches had cinamon and cloves and tended to come out on the clovy side. If I had more carboys, I'd start a batch of apple from fresh apples now.


----------



## Duster

at it again this weekend.
40 lbs of peaches, 15 lbs of Catawba and 2 lbs bananas all into the 10 gallon fermentor for some Catawba Peach wine.
next was 5 gallon fresh cider went into the fermentor with 3 pounds dry malt extract and some Safbrew for some hard cider.


----------



## tatud4life

ffemt128 said:


> Picked up the last of the PA juice for this year and stopped in to see Dan at Presque Isle Wine Cellars. After stopping there we headed over to Burch Farms Winery and Fruit market for a tractor ride, corn maze and scavenger hunt. Scavenger hunt you had to find 5 different kind of apples using their clues. We ended up with 27 various apples for $15 and had a blast with the family. While there we also tasted some of thier wines. Brought 5 home. Of the wines we tasted my personal favorite was the Apple Blend. It's a blend of 2 or 3 different apples and it is finished semi-sweet with no cinamon or other spices to it. It tastes just like biting into a fresh picked apple.
> 
> Next batch of apple I do will be done in this manner. Past batches had cinamon and cloves and tended to come out on the clovy side. If I had more carboys, I'd start a batch of apple from fresh apples now.



That seems to always be the problem!! So many batches that I want to start and never enough primaries or secondaries!!!!  Lol


----------



## Thig

Sitting here with a nice cup of coffee watching the sun come up, thinking about the pear wine and blueberry/ banana wine I am going to start in a couple of days.


----------



## scotty

Thig said:


> Sitting here with a nice cup of coffee watching the sun come up, thinking about the pear wine and blueberry/ banana wine I am going to start in a couple of days.


 
Same except contemplating the peach wine i want to start next week and the amber ale grains i purchased at southern brewers this past friday.


----------



## brewmandan

Going to bottle some pumpkin spiced porter later today. Thinking about going out to purchase some stuff for some wine as well.


----------



## harleydmn

Started gutting my kitchen, the work has begun. Going to take a break later to bottle some Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## ffemt128

Bottled the Sauvignon Blanc and Skeeter Pee to free up carboys. Need to check on the Gewurtraminer and determine what it needs. I'm thinking a tad more acid and a little sweetening. 

Tasted the Chambourcin Juice last night. Wow would that make an excellent Semi-dry to Semi-Sweet wine. May not finish all of that dry. Getting ready to pitch the yeast on the Chanbourcin and Catawba now. May hit Trax Farms later this afternoon for the pumpkin patch or maybe Riley's


----------



## Deezil

Straining the solids outta the blackberry behemoth today, then adding more sugar to push it to 15% ABV


----------



## Julie

Getting ready to eat some homemade pizzas and drink some Zinfindal,


----------



## pjd

I read the entire thread on Jalapeno wine and while I have made a couple batches before I never intended on drinking it. I just intended on cooking with it. Reading the thread inspired me to try another batch using apple juice and 8 peppers per gallon. Hoping for a hot sipper! Also started a batch of Garlic wine, this one for cooking only! Garlic, Jalapeno and Vadalia onion wines are a staple for cooking in this household!


----------



## Runningwolf

Phil, get ready for a vigorous fermentation. It blew the air lock right off my fermentation pail (way too cool). This still is awesome in chili and marinating chicken with. If you have a head cold, it's an excellent remedy. I think 8 peppers per gallon makes a nice wine. 

Garlic? No way. I tried one at a wine competition, and couldn't even get past the smell. Probably would be great for cooking though. 

Steve brought me bottle of the Jalapeño wine he picked up at the Grape and Grainery on his way up and it was really good. It was very smooth and drinkable. After that a few of us were hooked.


----------



## non-grapenut

Duster said:


> at it again this weekend.
> 40 lbs of peaches, 15 lbs of Catawba and 2 lbs bananas all into the 10 gallon fermentor for some Catawba Peach wine.
> next was 5 gallon fresh cider went into the fermentor with 3 pounds dry malt extract and some Safbrew for some hard cider.



Oh! That all sounds so gooood!!!!


----------



## non-grapenut

pjd said:


> I read the entire thread on Jalapeno wine and while I have made a couple batches before I never intended on drinking it. I just intended on cooking with it. Reading the thread inspired me to try another batch using apple juice and 8 peppers per gallon. Hoping for a hot sipper! Also started a batch of Garlic wine, this one for cooking only! Garlic, Jalapeno and Vadalia onion wines are a staple for cooking in this household!



I don't know HOW I could make good Margaritas on the rocks without my spicy jalapeno wine to add a kick!


----------



## Hokapsig

Doug, bring your Muscadine down here and bring a trunk. You're gonna take home a boatload of medals....


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Doug, bring your Muscadine down here and bring a trunk. You're gonna take home a boatload of medals....


 
So you're now convinced the Commercial Muscadine doesn't stack up against us amatuers.......Good to hear.....I'll fuel up the truck and be down.


----------



## Hokapsig

The tour guide didn't even know that what type of Muscadines they were using for thier wine. So much for being informed....


----------



## tatud4life

That's awesome!!! Got to love it when someone acts like they know what they are talking about and then get busted when they are asked a question. Lol. I will be using the Carlos variety for my first attempt.


----------



## grapeman

tatud4life said:


> That's awesome!!! Got to love it when someone acts like they know what they are talking about and then get busted when they are asked a question. Lol. I will be using the Carlos variety for my first attempt.


 
While winery and vineyard owners try to employ well informed guides, it isn't always possible for the part time guides to know all the facts the winery manager or vineyard owner would know. We all try to educate our employees, but can't anticipate all the possible questions that could be asked. 

It is also possible that the resident winemaker does not want to divulge all their trade secrets. Would you expect to take a tour of Kentucky Fried Chicken and get the recipe to their seasoning blends? I speak generalities to most guests and that is usually enough for them. I do however cooperate with other wineries and we share information that is not exact specifics. The casual guest does not need to know the exact variety of grape, yeast, fermentation temperature, malolactic bacteria strain and so on. It is enough to tell them that a Muscadine is a Muscadine.


----------



## tatud4life

grapeman said:


> While winery and vineyard owners try to employ well informed guides, it isn't always possible for the part time guides to know all the facts the winery manager or vineyard owner would know. We all try to educate our employees, but can't anticipate all the possible questions that could be asked.
> 
> It is also possible that the resident winemaker does not want to divulge all their trade secrets. Would you expect to take a tour of Kentucky Fried Chicken and get the recipe to their seasoning blends? I speak generalities to most guests and that is usually enough for them. I do however cooperate with other wineries and we share information that is not exact specifics. The casual guest does not need to know the exact variety of grape, yeast, fermentation temperature, malolactic bacteria strain and so on. It is enough to tell them that a Muscadine is a Muscadine.



You're right. I apologize. I wasn't trying to criticize the winery. I was just in a mood that day. It happens when you work around a bunch of know it alls. Lol. But yes. KFC should tell me their ingredients. How else will I copycat them?!?! Lol. I understand trade secrets. Like how I won't tell anyone the ingredients to my BBQ rub and sauce. The only other one that knows is my wife and she knows the penalty for telling anyone.


----------



## pjd

Tonight my sweetie suprised me by making a great garlic pizza. Fresh tomato, Basil, Jalapenos, ripe olives, mozzarello and ricotta cheese, fresh garlic, washed down with a wonderful California Zinfandel and now a wonderful California Shiraz. Unbelievable Pizza and incredible wine, It does not get much better than this!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

I tried some McManis Family Vineyards Merlot today. I bought it to top up my Stags leap merlot. It was very GOOD!! Has anyone else ever tried this wine?


----------



## Sirs

Doug's muscadine still has a lot different taste to it than mine. I think it has alot to do with the additives as mine does have any including added yeast


----------



## Hokapsig

Sandy chased us out of florida, but we got home safe and sound. Going to drop off some cases of bottles tomorrow, and rack the Steuben, Cayuga and Pinot Grigio. And if my bottler stays home long enough, to bottle the Barolo....


----------



## tatud4life

Started a batch of blackberry pee and a sangria kit today.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Sandy chased us out of florida, but we got home safe and sound. Going to drop off some cases of bottles tomorrow, and rack the Steuben, Cayuga and Pinot Grigio. And if my bottler stays home long enough, to bottle the Barolo....


 
Where are you dropping bottles off?

Heading to Seely's Furniture in Ohio to pick up a new bed for my daughter. Mother in law has been staying with us on weekends and the air matress isn't cutting it. I'll be rearranging furniture when I get home.


----------



## Hokapsig

heading to Cranberry to drop off bottles and pick up some wine at the wife's aunt and uncle in 7 Fields. Then home ot rack the wines. It felt good to sleep in and not worry about Sandy taking the roof off...


----------



## cbritton

Hubby and I are off to one of our local brew stores - he wants one of the holiday ale kits and I have an empty 6 gallon primary staring me in the face. Thinking of starting a VH black currant 3 gallon batch. later today I'll be starting a coffee wine and another batch of jalapeño.


----------



## ldmack3

Finished my wine room complete with AC and 2 new Vadai barrels. Of course now I have to go to a convention for 8 days so I can't play until I get back. Bummer!
See pics


----------



## Runningwolf

Mack, I am loving the room. The SSS tables look like the one I got this year. I really love the sink. That is exactly what I would like.


----------



## pjd

I had to rack and of course sample ten batches of California wines started in late August. They are coming along pretty good! Tomorrow I will work on the Pennsylvania and New York wines I have running.


----------



## Boatboy24

Had a few friends over last night and had requests for "tastings". Off to the basement we went, thief in hand. Tried the CC Sterling Syrah and Merlot as well as the Red Mtn Trio and Orange Chocolate Port. Good reviews all around, but I was shocked at how big a hit the port was. It'll get bottled this week, and I can already see several being given away.


----------



## btom2004

wow very nice...

I just check on my SG of my new wine.


----------



## oldwhiskers

ldmack3 said:


> Finished my wine room complete with AC and 2 new Vadai barrels. Of course now I have to go to a convention for 8 days so I can't play until I get back. Bummer!
> See pics



Man I'm loving your wine room, good job.


----------



## cbritton

Sandy is starting to Get all wound up here in Central PA, so my husband and I started a batch of Coffee Wine and Tropical Skeeter Pee, and racked a batch of Dragon's blood while we still have power.


----------



## Julie

cbritton said:


> Sandy is starting to Get all wound up here in Central PA, so my husband and I started a batch of Coffee Wine and Tropical Skeeter Pee, and racked a batch of Dragon's blood while we still have power.



I love it when someone knows exactly what needs to be done in a crisis!


----------



## ffemt128

Sitting at work this lovely wet day. I have a feeling it will be a busy fire department night once it starts to get ugly here. Anticipating pumping basements and running alot of wires down calls.


----------



## ldmack3

Thanks Dan. It's set up for a dirty area by the sink and clean area on the opposite wall. When the HW heater goes out I'm getting a tankless and utilizing the space. The sink is great but a little crowded. Wish I had space for a double ..but oh well. Also if I had the funds I would have bought the 304 SS tables. The metabisulfites rust the top if any of it is under a carboy or bottle and it sits for a while. Anyway i'm in Orlando until Friday. Then I get to prep the barrels and put those batches of Amarone and Pinot noir under the table into the barrels.
i am pumped!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Getting some heavy rain here and heavier winds. Calls are starting to come in the the surounding areas. A glass of wine would be really good but I know as soon as I pour it, the pager will go off.


----------



## Runningwolf

ldmack3 said:


> Also if I had the funds I would have bought the 304 SS tables. The metabisulfites rust the top if any of it is under a carboy or bottle and it sits for a while. QUOTE]
> Now I know for sure I've got the exact same table. But still for the price it was a great buy. I use mine as a lab table and not for the carboys.


----------



## millwright01

Picked up my California juice bucket today. It is Alexander and sons Merlot. Never read anything about it but it is only juice I can get from LHBS so will give it a shot. My first juice bucket. I pitched Lavlin K1-V1116 on advice from LHBS and added some American Oak. Juice tasted great and starting SG was 1.095.


----------



## ffemt128

Giving the budget changes I intend to propose this evening one last look over prior to tonight's council budget meeting. Dec 2013 won't come soon enough.


----------



## Redtrk

Going to see my newest grandchild! Baby Perry was born last night at 11:16 PM weighing in at 8 lbs and is 20.5" long. He and mom are both doing fine!


----------



## Hokapsig

Started on a road trip to my outage in Wilmington delaware and got as far as Harrisburg when the boss called and canceled the outage until at least Sunday. So, I turned the car around and headed back to the 'burg. Nothing like getting paid to drive around and do nothing....

But when I got home I stopped by the LHBS and picked up some super ferment and another container of Kmeta. My Pineapple - Pear Pinot Grigio is starting to ferment (after I added sugar to get the SG up to 1.090). I still have some Skeeter Pee that is stuck at 1.040 that I put back into buckets and added new yeast and energizer to get it going....


----------



## ffemt128

Cout out of work at 1:00 this afternoon. Racked 11 gallon of Noble Muscadine off the heavy lees, 4 gallons of Carlos Muscadine, 12 gallons of Concord, 13 gallons of Niagra and put y 6 gallons of Chambourcin into carboys. Cleaned between each racking to reuse carboys. Hoping to hit the cellar again soon to rack and stabilize 15 gallons of Elderberry. 

Thinking of getting another case of gallon jugs tomorrow on the way into work along with another hydrometer so I still have 3. Was cleaning the last one a few weeks ago and squeezed too tight when drying and broke it in my hand.


I ended up racking the 15 gallons of elderberry as well.


----------



## Deezil

Contemplating taking steps that all have to happen in lock-step because i lack empty space right now 

1- Rack 3 gallons of apple, 2 gallons of pear, into a primary (i really have no room)
2- Degas the Riesling so it'll show some characteristics in 72hrs 
3- Rack equal amounts of both Riesling batches into 1 gallons
3- Combine the leftovers of the Riesling into 1-of-2 5-gallon carboys
4- Rack Apple-Pear into other 5-gallon
5- K-meta the less-than-half-full-5-gallon of Riesling so it doesnt oxidize after being degassed
6- Wait 72hrs, smell/taste 1-gallons of Riesling
7- "Blend"

But do i really wanna do this all before i gotta deal with screaming kids in costumes?


----------



## Hokapsig

Warren Ohio today and now to Luva Bella for more juice...


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Warren Ohio today and now to Luva Bella for more juice...


 

What did you get?


----------



## Hokapsig

Muscat, Cab Merlot and Petit Syrah...

And I'll try to put in a trip to Buffalo to be able to stop in Erie and get some more Stueben and Cayuga and maybe some Freedonia...


----------



## Wade E

Just got done cutting down and up 3 trees that fell in my my parents yard from the storm and debrushing them after work. I can fit almost 1/2 cord in the trunk of my car without it dragging arse either. Pretty beat so good night!


----------



## Hokapsig

Kelman bottles on the way home today to see if 20 cases will fit in the Ford Fusion. I REALLY need to bottle to free up some carboys....


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Kelman bottles on the way home today to see if 20 cases will fit in the Ford Fusion. I REALLY need to bottle to free up some carboys....


 

Let me know if you need me to pick up for you. Can probably do so on Tuesday. I'm off work and can deliver to your house in afternoon.


----------



## ffemt128

Last night I racked the Fredonia off any remaining heacy sediment from the initial transfer into carboy and also transferred my Catawba from the fermentation bucket to the carboy. It's looking to be clearing about 1/3 of the way dow the carboy now. Sampled some of the fredonia and also the elderberry. Wow is about all I can say. Both will be great tasting when done. I have 15 gallons of Elderberry and only 3 gallons of water was added in the making of it. The rest was either from 9 1/2 gallons of steamed juice or the batch that was made with the remaining skins. I can't wait to give it a try. May back sweeten some today and see how it is.

I took the pears out of the freezer last night. Hoping they will be thawed enough tomorrow to press. I sprinkled them with citric acid and covered with a damp towel to prevent browning while in the process of thawing. Have a gallon ziplock of peaches in the freezer that will be pressed with the 67 lbs of pears.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug, be in no hurry with the Fredonia. It is very full bodied and heavy in solids. The color is magnificent. It will take plenty of rackings and cold stabilization and filtering.

I only used 25% in a batch of wine after a year of aging and I'm dumping the bottles back into carboys due to sediment. I even filtered with a .45 filter. The flavor and color though are awesome.


----------



## deboard

Started my first En Primeur kit today - Chilean Merlot. 

The only thing I could complain about is that the box is too tall, I had a hard time getting the spout into the cutout on the box, and even harder time getting it to stay there because the whole weight of the bag was on it. If the box were an inch or so shorter it would have worked out better. Ended up spilling some on the floor, luckily it was wood and I cleaned it up quickly. 

I like the dried grape skins, very easy to use. As much as I like the wet skin packs, getting them into the mesh bag is always nerve wracking.


----------



## Runningwolf

Headed out to a scholarship benefit auction for the largest and fastest growing Medical school in the country that I donated some wine to. $150 a plate but I was invited to go as there guest.


----------



## pjd

I worked in my wine cellar about all day, Brewed a batch of American Brown Ale, Racked my Apple-Jalapeno wine and my Garlic wine. The just cleaned everything up. I am running out of room with 31 full carboys and 2 homebrew batches in primary.


----------



## Wade E

Felled, cut, split, and stacked wood all day due to "Sandy" at my parents house and lugged 2 car loads to my house today. Yes I said car loads! LOL, Gotta make due with what you have. Also went on craiglist and answered a few posts for people with free firewood that need it removed. I help them by cutting it all and lugging it away from their yard and I get free firewood. Man I wish I had a truck or money to get 1!


----------



## Boatboy24

Wade E said:


> I help them by cutting it all and lugging it away from their yard and I get free firewood. Man I wish I had a truck or money to get 1!



Maybe you could start selling firewood to get some truck money.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Hokapsig - How are the prices for buckets straight from the source? I didn't know that they still had Juice available....hmmmmm...7.5 hrs from here...

Worked my first day at the LHBS today, a lot of fun, learned a bunch, not too shabby for a job, got to start a batch of Sauvignon Blanc, and got to sample wine all day...works for me...lol


----------



## Runningwolf

Pumpkinman said:


> Hokapsig - How are the prices for buckets straight from the source? I didn't know that they still had Juice available....hmmmmm...7.5 hrs from here...


 
They are about $50 for a six gallon pail where he is getting them.


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> I worked in my wine cellar about all day, Brewed a batch of American Brown Ale, Racked my Apple-Jalapeno wine and my Garlic wine. The just cleaned everything up. I am running out of room with 31 full carboys and 2 homebrew batches in primary.


 
Dang Phil, are you trying to compete against me. When are you headed for Florida? I was just thinking maybe Julie, Terry and I might have to pay a visit to your wine cellar while you're gone. 

I love looking at all the different colors when the carboys are lined up. Some are clear and some aren't. And having active fermentations through out really makes for quite a site.


----------



## pjd

Not competing Dan, Just obsessing! I will be heading to Florida at the end of December. (three months late!) You are correct, I really enjoy looking and sampling the progress. You are welcome to visit the wine cellar any time, heck I will give you a key!


----------



## Wade E

Boatboy24 said:


> Maybe you could start selling firewood to get some truck money.



Right now that firewood is my only source of heat! Still saving for a furnace for the new house. It was a foreclosed house and the previous owner took the furnace. Just when I thought I had enough money I found out we also now have to have the chimney lined due to new codes!


----------



## ldmack3

Started a batch of Barolo, Rosso Grande and Tango.
Racked a batch of Pinot Noir for ageing.
Prepped my new Vadai barrels. Can't wait to use them!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Dan,
Thanks for the info, 
I sent an email to L'Uva Bella at 10 pm tonight figuring that I'd ear back on Monday at the earliest....not 5 mins later I received an email from Frank, the President at L'uva Bella, very impressive!
Tom


----------



## Julie

Pumpkinman said:


> Dan,
> Thanks for the info,
> I sent an email to L'Uva Bella at 10 pm tonight figuring that I'd ear back on Monday at the earliest....not 5 mins later I received an email from Frank, the President at L'uva Bella, very impressive!
> Tom


 
Frank is an awesome guy, very friendly. LuvaBella will have juice buckets until the end of December.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug, be in no hurry with the Fredonia. It is very full bodied and heavy in solids. The color is magnificent. It will take plenty of rackings and cold stabilization and filtering.
> 
> I only used 25% in a batch of wine after a year of aging and I'm dumping the bottles back into carboys due to sediment. I even filtered with a .45 filter. The flavor and color though are awesome.


 
Definately not in a hurry. Have nothing but time but I wanted to get the first racking in after being transferred to the carboys so I could get them off the heavy lees. I'm figuring at this point it can drop all the sediment it wants and will go through winter before anything is even considered being done with them. I'll rotatate the carboys to the cellar stair once the temps start to drop for cold stabilization. That seemed to work well in the past. Outdoors but under cover.

Going to start pressing the pears here shortly. Curious as to the yield, they have been frozen for close to a month now.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Hating that it is dark out now when I get out of work!! I guess I'll just have to open up the wine earlier to make up for it


----------



## ffemt128

Got up, pressed the pears. Open Carried my XD45 to my polling station, placed my vote, went clothes shopping for my baby girl, had lunch with my wife, stopped and bought 30 raffle tickets for an AR15 and went to the park to play for an hour. Now I'm getting ready for budget meetings this evening.


----------



## tonyt

ffemt128 said:


> Open Carried my XD45 to my polling station, placed my vote.



No picture . . . it didn't happen.


----------



## ffemt128

tonyt said:


> No picture . . . it didn't happen.


 

Not at the polling place right now, but here it is....Julie can vouch, I generally carry everywhere I'm legally able to......Remember, when seconds count, police are minutes away...

Will be OC to the budget meeting as well. LOL I can't recall Texas law, are you permitted to OC in the state?


----------



## Pumpkinman

Yep, I'll have my Colt Defender on tonite at the polls.


----------



## ffemt128

Pumpkinman said:


> Yep, I'll have my Colt Defender on tonite at the polls.


 

Recently picked up this holster, need to break it in. Previously used a Serpa Black Hawk. Considered carrying the AR but figured that would be too obvious......LOL


----------



## DirtyDawg10

We aren't allowed to do that in CT. Concealed carry only for handguns and you need a permit to carry concealed.


----------



## tonyt

Can't open carry a handgun in Texas, only a long gun. You have to register to conceal carry. No permit or registration is necessary to own a gun.
http://www.texasgunlaws.org/


----------



## Pumpkinman

You need a concealed carry here in NY as well. I've had mine for 20 + years.


----------



## Julie

Doug is right he always carries and that is his right, Pa has an open carry law. Not that Doug flaunts.

you need a permit for concealed weapon and my husband and I both have our permits to carry concealed and that doesn't mean we carry all the time. And I would be shocked if Doug came on and said he did not have his concealed weapon permit, lol.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Doug is right he always carries and that is his right, Pa has an open carry law. Not that Doug flaunts.
> 
> you need a permit for concealed weapon and my husband and I both have our permits to carry concealed and that doesn't mean we carry all the time. And I would be shocked if Doug came on and said he did not have his concealed weapon permit, lol.



Actually Julie, its a LTCF- license to carry firearms. In Pa it is required to carry concealed, transport loaded in a vehicle, or carry in a city of the first class('ncealed or not). Pa only has one city of the first class and that is Philadelphia. I'm not saying Philadelphia is a first class cit though. As Julie stated, PA is an open carry state. I will legally carry whether open or concealed whereever I can. Yes I have a LTCF.


----------



## UBB

Witnessing the Republic going down in flames.


----------



## ffemt128

UBB said:


> Witnessing the Republic going down in flames.


 
So dissappointed. Wonder if winemaking supplies are covered by welfare and food stamps.


----------



## BobF

Hey folks, we should stop here before it gets ugly and somebody gets mad.

No politics - this is a WINE forum.


----------



## Julie

Thank you Bob.

And yes, anymore comments and I will start deleting.

Now how about that wine?


----------



## ffemt128

BobF said:


> Hey folks, we should stop here before it gets ugly and somebody gets mad.
> 
> No politics - this is a WINE forum.


 

I mentioned Wine......


----------



## UBB

For the concealed carry crowd.......If you are going to arm yourself, please take the time to become proficient with your firearm.

Oh and my EDC of choice:


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Very nice!!

Here's my Sig...


----------



## ffemt128

I've been considering my options for a cc firearm. Not sure what I want to pick up next.


----------



## UBB

ffemt128 said:


> I've been considering my options for a cc firearm. Not sure what I want to pick up next.


You name it I've probably carried it.

If you want info on holsters or certain handguns hit me up, I like to talk guns!


----------



## allenfloice

Politics and wine don't mix here in the south. I'm for more wine and less politics. I'm a CC permit holder in TN. It's my right to do so. 

Now I got some watermelon going and it's pink as pepto Is that normal?


----------



## tatud4life

I carry a Ruger LCP .380. I chose it because of the weight and the fact that you can't tell I have it in my pocket. I also am a permit carrier in TN. Allen, where in TN are you? I'm in Church Hill. Northeast, TN

I bottled my lemon lime pee, racked my blackberry peach pee and sangria kit, and started a batch of pee using the slurry from my sangria kit. My first batch using a slurry. I'm excited to see how it goes.


----------



## Julie

My husband carries a colt 45 1911, UBB he liked the look of yours. Mine is a S&W 9mm

It really surpises me on how many actually do have permits and carry. LOL, Mike and I with a handful of friends had started a jeep club, we had one couple who wanted to put into the bylaws, that no one was allowed to carry a weapon while on a function. Mike and I were having a problem with this and was tring to figure out a nice way to say this in front of the other 11 people who were part of this. Well, we didn't need to say anything because there were were eight others who carry and had a problem with this.


----------



## Pumpkinman

This is my baby, my daily concealed carry, I installed Crimson Trace Laser grips, spot on accurate out of the box.
UBB, many trips to the range have confirmed...yep...I'm proficient...ain't no one stealing my wine...LOL


----------



## BobF

SWMBO's concealed hammer 38 has those grips. They're awesome. Mine is 9.


----------



## dangerdave

Wow! You guys and your guns! 

When I was growing up, my uncle---who lived next door---owned a gun shop. We always fired guns, almost daily. Guns, guns, guns, all the time. Every kind you could imagine. I guess I got sick of them pretty early in my life. No longer fascinating for me. That being said, I have a loaded 12 gauge next to my bed and my wife has her pistol above the headboard. We will protect our home. Ohio law allows that. But I'm just _not_ going to shoot anyone out in public. Too much of a chance for hurting innocent people, IMO. But to each his own! You guys will have to cover me! 

On the winemaking side, I now have five kits to pick from at home, and only three fermenters. I guess I'll be playing "round robin" with the wines for a few weeks, being as I have seven of my ten carboys already full with secondaries and wines clearing, and about four hundred bottles in the garage that need cleaning/delabeling for all those wines. Ugh!


----------



## BobF

The pistols are for close quarters. My Chicom SKS is to discourage them from getting close to begin with B-)


----------



## UBB

Julie said:


> My husband carries a colt 45 1911, UBB he liked the look of yours. Mine is a S&W 9mm
> .


Thanks, it's a Kimber .45 (in case you didn't already know). I have a full size that sleeps on my nightstand but is to heavy to conceal comfortably. 
I also carry a Ruger SR9c (9mm) from time to time. Controls are very similar to my 1911's so it's not an issue with muscle memory.

if any of you folks are looking for a good IWB holster may I recommend the Cross Breed Supertuck. By far the most comfortable I've ever tried and not to bad $$ wise either. Discount to NRA members as well.


----------



## UBB

BobF said:


> My Chicom SKS is to discourage them from getting close to begin with B-)


I hear you. I'm an AR guy myself but same thoughts!


----------



## Hokapsig

I was talking about wine at work yesterday and one of the guys said a lady in his Jeep group makes wine in Saxonburg. Wonder who he was taking about??? Small world....

Stuck in cleveland for the night, but home tomorrow....


----------



## DirtyDawg10

UBB said:


> Thanks, it's a Kimber .45 (in case you didn't already know). I have a full size that sleeps on my nightstand but is to heavy to conceal comfortably.
> I also carry a Ruger SR9c (9mm) from time to time. Controls are very similar to my 1911's so it's not an issue with muscle memory.
> 
> if any of you folks are looking for a good IWB holster may I recommend the Cross Breed Supertuck. By far the most comfortable I've ever tried and not to bad $$ wise either. Discount to NRA members as well.


I thought that looked like a Kimber. I've been in love with those ever since I've been getting my American Rifleman magazine. One day I'll be getting myself one of those. For now I settle for my Sigsauer P239 9mm. Made in New Hampshire USA. It is a nice gun to shoot and small enough to carry. I upgraded to some Hogue grips and they are great too. Makes me want to hit the range real soon!


----------



## allenfloice

I live in Fayette co. Tn about an hour east of Memphis. When my son was born I got all permitted up. It's my responsibility as his father to protect him from all danger and sadly it requires a handgun to do it. 

If I could figure out how I would show u my .45 Taurus. Oh and I'm a big fan of an ak47 got my home defense. Don't want nobody stealing my wine lol.


----------



## ffemt128

Have a Norinco SKS and for father's day my children got me a S&W MP15 Sport. Always had firearms, always will,.


----------



## tatud4life

Well Allen, we have the ends of the state protected at least. Lol. I have a High Point 9mm and a Winchester bolt action 22 rifle that I've had since I was 14. It's an accurate little rifle. I got my permit to protect my family and also I mow for people as a side job and I don't want anyone coming up and taking the money I just busted my butt for while I'm out. The way the economy is going and people losing jobs left and right, you never know what someone will do to provide for their family either.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Ok, back to wine for me, working at the local home brew shop right now, this is one job that I really like!


----------



## Runningwolf

Pumpkinman said:


> Ok, back to wine for me, working at the local home brew shop right now, this is one job that I really like!


 I'm with you. So working at the HB shop are you learning to make beer along with wine?


----------



## tatud4life

There is finally a home brewing supply store in my town!!!!!! My wife told me about it since it is down the street from her job. That was a bad idea on her part. My new candy store!!!! The place is Ozark Mountain Brew Supply. They seem to have quite a bit of stuff.


----------



## Pumpkinman

> I'm with you. So working at the HB shop are you learning to make beer along with wine?



Yes! and I get to do it on their time too!


----------



## ffemt128

Just made my simple syrup to add to my latest batch of lemon cello. Will add after it cools and I'm get back from the elementary school. I volunteered to be the mystery reader for my daughter's kindergarten class today.


----------



## allenfloice

I'm still wondering if my watermelon wine is suppose to be pepto bismal pink? It looks funny but smells great.


----------



## UBB

gearing up for the deer hunt tomorrow.


----------



## Julie

allenfloice said:


> I'm still wondering if my watermelon wine is suppose to be pepto bismal pink? It looks funny but smells great.


 
how old is it? At the beginning, it would look like pepto. If it is smelling great than it should be fine.


----------



## tatud4life

Just pitched the slurry from my sangria wine kit to my batch of skeeter pee yesterday. It looks like it is trying to start rolling on!!


----------



## Wade E

Ozark mountain used to be a supporter here so hopefully they stepped up in the movd and not downsized, good people!


----------



## Hokapsig

who would have thought that glass hydrometers don't bounce when dropped? go figure. Darn gravity....


----------



## tatud4life

Wade E said:


> Ozark mountain used to be a supporter here so hopefully they stepped up in the movd and not downsized, good people!


 
I don't think they are the same entity. I talked to the owner and he works a full time job and does this on the side. Next time I'm in there I'll talk to him about our little family and see if is the same company.


----------



## tatud4life

Hokapsig said:


> who would have thought that glass hydrometers don't bounce when dropped? go figure. Darn gravity....


 

They don't like being in sinks either. I dropped my first one in the sink and the top broke off. Stupid glass hydrometer!!!! LOL


----------



## Sirs

had a semi wonderful day had a nerve block on my knee it appears to work good so will get the real one the 28th (not just Novocaine) also felt good when I got home and went down to the creek to see if I might see some deer. Well I see 5 or 6 deer and got a nice fat 7 point buck. Had the tenderloins fried up tonight yummyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Sirs

only bad thing is the block they did today is only temporary and is already wearing off


----------



## Boatboy24

At the shop now for an oil change and tire rotation. Then off to bottle my Orange chocolate port and get some work done in the yard.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> who would have thought that glass hydrometers don't bounce when dropped? go figure. Darn gravity....


 
I buy them in 3's, I find they get lonely when left alone and tend to commit suicide. When they have friends they tend to be happier.


----------



## Pumpkinman

> I buy them in 3's, I find they get lonely when left alone and tend to commit suicide. When they have friends they tend to be happier.


LMAO!!!

I'm going to try to find a few gallons of fresh pressed cider to make Apple Jack /Hard Cider, we live in the middle of dozens of Apple Orchards...hopefully they won't charge a local the same prices they charge the folks from NY City when they come up to see the country...lol...cracks me up... they will stand in line for an hr to get a bag of apples.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> I buy them in 3's, I find they get lonely when left alone and tend to commit suicide. When they have friends they tend to be happier.


 I'm like djrockinsteve, I have a special rack just for holding all my hydrometers. I probably have around ten of them but only two are identical. I have numerous hydrometers for reading brix on a very small scale range making it easier for these tired old eyes to see. They range from -5 up to about 45 brix. I also have other hydrometers for temp, sg and other things.


----------



## Pumpkinman

BAM!!! Found my fresh pressed cider!!!!!!!!


----------



## non-grapenut

Making malted cider and adding strawberry jelly to a wine as an fpak


----------



## pjd

I brewed a Chocolate Hazelnut Porter today. It sure smelled good during the boil! Also added some Cocao Nibs to my cherry wine, hopefully it will give it a nice chocolate flavor without losing the cherry flavor.


----------



## Wade E

Finally had no work to do today for the first time i like I cant remember so I hit the beach and caught 6 stripets all in the 2' range. Going back at midnight to hopefully get something bigger. My buddy got a 22 lber the other night and his buddy got a 29 lber. Daddy wants 1 of those!


----------



## ffemt128

Spent the morning and early afternoon with my wife and 5 y/o. After dinner I cleaned the 30 bottles I had soaking in the stationary tub. Tomorrow I need to go do electrical at my son's house. Should only take a couple hours then I'm thinking of bottling the Gewurtztraminer. Got the bosses approval on tastes so it's good to go.


----------



## tatud4life

Gave my skeeterpee with the sangria slurry a stir today. I tasted a little just to see if I could notice a difference in taste. BOY WAS I SUPRISED!!!!!!  It was still very sweet and had a wonderful flavor!!! But, to put things in perspective, it has only been fermenting for 23 days. I fully expect the flavor to change considerably by the time it is dry. Still a good sign though!


----------



## tonyt

Bottled 6 gallons of MMR Montepulciano and 6 gallons of WE LE Spanish Matador Trio. I'm tired.


----------



## ffemt128

Finished up wiring my son's bathroom about an hour ago. What a PITA it is to fish wires in an old house. We both thought we ran an extra line when he re-did his bedroom last year. Much to our surprise we didn't. Tried 3 different routes finally found a channel that pipes were running up that was open enough. Finished that then cam home and made made stuffed peppers with the remaining dozen or so peppers from the garden. Looking forward to dinner and a bottle of wine.


----------



## non-grapenut

Making snickerdoodles and hummus dip and heading to a good friends party. Not sure what wine I'll bring but it will be a magnum of something.


----------



## ffemt128

Snikerdoodles, Yummmmmm


----------



## ffemt128

Heading to the ZOO today. Going to be a good day,.....


----------



## UBB

trying to scrub the cherry juice stains off my hands/fingers.

with little success!


----------



## Julie

UBB said:


> trying to scrub the cherry juice stains off my hands/fingers.
> 
> with little success!




try bar keepers friend.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Picked up a 6 gallon pail of Amarone & a 6 gallon pail of Moscato, both imported from Italy, I'll be starting them in a few hrs, once they reach at least 65°.


----------



## dangerdave

Working today... Already been on three auto accidents! Jeez, people can't drive today? Is it a full moon or something? Luckily, no one hurt too bad. Hopefully, the night will be quiet.


----------



## tatud4life

Started my first batch of muscadine wine. It's a 3 gallon batch. I added 1/8 tsp of kmeta, 3 tsp of nutrient, 1 1/2 energizer. My starting specific gravity was 1.086.


----------



## JOESILVA401

Must protect the cellar!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

OK with everyone showing off their artillery lately, I felt compelled to share mine. My favorite long rifle. With a good Idaho, I can take out a moving combine in a cornfield hundreds of yards away. LOL


----------



## Pumpkinman

JOESILVA401, nice "tools"!
Dan lmao....should I even ask why ya shot at a moving combine?...LOL


----------



## DirtyDawg10

lol Dan...we had one of those when I was in college. Our appartment just happened to have a great view of the big water tower that served our complex. Boy that water tower was loud when it was hit by a fast moving potato from about 200 yards away.


----------



## olusteebus

Gonna backsweeten my strawberry which smells real good then bottle. Also gonna start my first MLF with some muscadine I started about a month ago. I have never done that. I went to my local store and the only mlf bacteria they had was a liquid by Whitelab. We will see.

Gotta put the two carboys in a container of water with my aquarium heater and get them up to 70 degrees.


----------



## olusteebus

well, my plans changed!. The strawberry has a great aroma but a so so taste. Acid and ph seem right. Does not show any gas but it tastes like it has a little. Guess I am going to have to add my secret ingredient that has really helped my other three wines I have bottled so far -Time!

The muscadine has a gravity of about 1.015. It has been in the secondary about 3 1/2 weeks. I had the primary in warm water and moved to a carboy. Didi not put carboys in warm water and I think the ferment stalled. I put it back in a warm tub and two of the three are bubbling fairly regular. I did not do a gravity reading on that one that is not bubbling. I will do that this afternoon. 

I guess I will not mlf it. Don't know right now.


----------



## ffemt128

Filtered the Gewurtztraminer last night going to bottle it today. Racked the Seyval Blanc last night as well, Tastes very good after 2 months. Racked 15 gallons of elderberry this morning, going to back sweeten to 1.008 today. Yumm.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Probably going to start a batch of dragon blood.


----------



## Hokapsig

a LOOONG week of work in Youngstown and I was able to sleep in to 745 this morning. Still going to give the Skeeter Pee another stir to add some oxygen to the yeast to get it down to under 1 on the SG. Must backsweeten the Dragon Blood just a tad more and bottle a Plum wine for a plant manager in Buffalo.

Off to DC tomorrow, then an interview on Monday morning and a drive to Buffalo to "work" (but just a reason to pick up 21 carboys in Buffalo and 10 gallons of juice in Erie)


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> .Off to DC tomorrow, then an interview on Monday morning and a drive to Buffalo to "work" (but just a reason to pick up 21 carboys in Buffalo and 10 gallons of juice in Erie)


 
Bill, what's the deal on the carboys? Who's still selling juice in Erie, or are you hitting Walkers?


----------



## pjd

I just bottled the last of my 2011 wines! 53 bottles of a Dandelion-Plum and 43 bottles of Hibiscus-Ginger. Both are good but I am unlikely to make them again. I am spoiled with the Luva Bella juice buckets or maybe just getting lazy. I racked my Chocolate Hazelnut Porter and added 8 oz cocoa nibs. I think I am going to love this one!


----------



## Hokapsig

Runningwolf said:


> Bill, what's the deal on the carboys? Who's still selling juice in Erie, or are you hitting Walkers?


 
I am bringing back my load of twenty one 6 gallon glass carboys that I acquired from Canada. I was hoping to still find some juice from PIWC or the market beside Arrowhead.

Is all your juice gone?


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> I am bringing back my load of twenty one 6 gallon glass carboys that I acquired from Canada. I was hoping to still find some juice from PIWC or the market beside Arrowhead.
> 
> Is all your juice gone?


 
DOn't forget I have dibs on some of those carboys. Have a safe trip.


----------



## ffemt128

Making some Sassy Ham and Cheese sandwhiches that I saw on the food network. They looked really good. Giving it a try now.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Making some Sassy Ham and Cheese sandwhiches that I saw on the food network. They looked really good. Giving it a try now.


 
well if they are any good you have to post the recipe!


----------



## ffemt128

I'll post up the recipe tomorrow. They turned out well. I'm not a fan of cream cheese so I scaped that off.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> I am bringing back my load of twenty one 6 gallon glass carboys that I acquired from Canada. I was hoping to still find some juice from PIWC or the market beside Arrowhead.
> 
> Is all your juice gone?


 Yes we have fermented it all out and now aging.


----------



## Hokapsig

ffemt128 said:


> DOn't forget I have dibs on some of those carboys. Have a safe trip.


 
I'm gonna lose at least one to a plant manager, and I promised Terri a couple, but I will hold a few for you, but it will cost you a Muscadine or two. I'm enjoying a bottle of your Noble Muscadine right now. And selfishly not sharing it with my wife....


----------



## Hokapsig

Runningwolf said:


> Yes we have fermented it all out and now aging.


 
Any young wine available???


----------



## Runningwolf

You can call and check whats available. There could be.


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> .... .... And selfishly not sharing it with my wife....



That is just cruel!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> I'm gonna lose at least one to a plant manager, and I promised Terri a couple, but I will hold a few for you, but it will cost you a Muscadine or two. I'm enjoying a bottle of your Noble Muscadine right now. And selfishly not sharing it with my wife....


 
I was already considering that to be part of the deal.

Julie, posting the Sassy Ham and Cheese recipe in the food section now.

Making Dan's Buffalo Chicken Soup now for lunch.

Smells wonderful.


----------



## Hokapsig

Bringing 7 carboys on Saturday. Start fighting for them now, though I promised Terri a couple. Need to do some work on the wines while I have some time off...


----------



## Pumpkinman

Hokapsig, I'm curious to find out about this carboy deal, it sounds like you got a very good price, where , when, how?...LMAO!


----------



## ke3ju

6.5 Gallons of Apple Cider in the Primary
6.5 Gallons of Niagara in the Primary
5 Gallons of Blueberry/Pom in the Primary
3 Gallons of Pumpkin in the Primary

5 Gallons of Diamond First Rack

5 Gallons of Baco Noir Second Rack
5 Gallons of Catawba Second Rack

3 Gallons of Raspberry Ready to be Bottled


----------



## ffemt128

Pumpkinman said:


> Hokapsig, I'm curious to find out about this carboy deal, it sounds like you got a very good price, where , when, how?...LMAO!


 

Secrets of the trade I believe.


----------



## Pumpkinman

LMAO....no way secrets here too?


----------



## Hokapsig

Pumpkinman said:


> Hokapsig, I'm curious to find out about this carboy deal, it sounds like you got a very good price, where , when, how?...LMAO!


 
Let's just say that I have an on-going love affair with Craig'slist. And the Canadians sell things under value (in my opinion), and using my connections, I can get things shipped into the US duty free.

Now why is there a black helicopter hovering over my house????


----------



## Pumpkinman

LMAO! Thanks again, Enjoy them!


----------



## Wade E

Thanking the lord my wifes car made it back in 1 pce! A few days ago my wife lent her car (Stupid!!!!) to someone she just met a few weeks ago. This girl was supposed to be back with it in 1 hour but 6 hours later it made it back. I told her to never ever ever lend out something like that to anyone except very close family. Well like an idiot she did it again without my permission on Wednesday afternoon. When I got home from work I asked her where the car was and thats when she told me. I then told her that her friend is a drug addict and she didnt believe me. The car again was supposed to be back before I even got back from work at 4:30. Well at 6 the car still wasnt back and no 1 was picking up the phones. Then we called the police and reported the car stolen. We then found out they (her and her husband) never even picked up their kids from school. THey went on a bender obviously. We then called around and got the phone number for her cousin who told us they never go around him unless they are looking for money to buy drugs!!!! A few towns away the police pulled them over in my wifes car and had ill communications with the police department that put out the apb and instead of a stolen car report it was reported as a well being report so the cops let them go telling them the people in which you borrowed the car from where concerned of their well being. They told those police they were going home which is a 10 minute drive from there, they never came home. Finally the scumbags called my wife around 12 this afternoon and told her they were sorry and asked where they could drop the car off as they werent coming home knowing the cops would be there waiting for them. They saiud they were an hour away but actually were right around the corner as I ran over there to try and catch them doing the drop and was going to beat the crap out of them but the car was already there. Probably a good thing as I most likely would have ended up in jail but I really didnt care at the minute!!!! Anyway, the car is back, empty tank and a decent scratch on the rear bumper but at least its back. Im surprised they didnt trade it to the drug dealers for more crack or something. Book value on thois car is like nothing but its in good shape and we surely dont have money to get another vehicle. Heck, we dont even have the money to buy a furnace for our house and lucky the wood stove is heating the whole house!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Wade, first and foremost, Thank God the car is back safe and sound. Your wife seems like she has a good heart, and dirt bags know to prey on good trusting people.
That said, you are close enough to me that all ya need to do is let me know and I'll help you "re-educate" these assclowns....I'm a tiny 6'3" 360 lbs...I could certainly lend a helping hand....LOL
Years ago my ex girlfriend still had my stereo at her place after I moved out, I went back after 3 days to get it, only to find out that she and her new boyfriend had sold it for drugs......I got my moneys worth out of the new boyfriend....he he


----------



## tatud4life

Good job Tom!!!!! Deadbeats like that really get my blood boiling! We have one in my family and he only comes around when he needs money. He didn't even call or come by for Thanksgiving today.

Wade, I'm not that close to you, but I would make the trip to get some satisfaction out of those 2. THere is going to be more and more of that crap going on before we know it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade you know how I feel about it...


----------



## Julie

Wade, you need to starting writing your memoirs, I think they would be a fantastic read. I do not know anyone else who has as much crap happen to them as you and your family and you always seem to keep it all in prespective.

Glad everything worked out and hopefully your wife has learned a very good lesson with this.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Early morning here, had my daughter to work by 6 am, then came home and racked Moscato, nothing left in fermenting buckets. Do you think they sell a can of "fermenting Wine" air freshener?


----------



## tatud4life

Tom, that means its time to start some skeeter pee!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Marc, I agree! To be honest, the hard cider is turning out so good that I may start another, once I took BillF (I believe) advice and added American oak, medium toast..WOW! unreal!
It is more like an apple wine, I'm going to put it out for cold stabilization to clear it, I suspect that it won't last long!


----------



## Wade E

Yeah thers never a dull moment here Jules and my wife is as naive as they come. Literally voted most gullible in her high school year book! Thank goodness she didnt lend them what little money we have saved up for a new furnace or Id have to had beat her!


----------



## Boatboy24

Made Dan's Buffalo Chicken Soup with some of the turkey leftovers. Delicious!


----------



## tatud4life

Tom, I'm going to have try a batch of hard cider. I've been looking for a recipe and haven't found one that intrigues me yet.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Marc,
I'd be happy to share! I almost started another batch, my wife and were going nuts with the "I have to taste it" part...lol


----------



## tatud4life

Thanks Tom!!!! I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## ffemt128

Going to get another coat of paint on the risors of my stairs this morning then hopefully finish off the trim on them. Hasn't quite been a year since I put the floors in so I'm still on track for completion some time in the same year. LOL I can't stand painting.


----------



## Hokapsig

Big day today... Finishing the final term paper; trying to decorate the Christmas tree and getting the kids back to school.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Went to Lowes and bought an inexpensive but fairly well made plastic cabinet to use to cold stabilize my wine(s) I can fit 3- 5 gallon carboy and 2 1/2 gallon jugs.
Moscato is first on the list, just need to naturally clarify it and start making Spumante.
using Sparkolloid (thanks Dave) to clarify Lambrusco and Pinot Noir.
I is really amazing what one month can do to a wine, one month ago i was apprehensive about a few batches, today, I tasted all of them, and I am very happy with the results, a few minor adjustments and these will rock. I have to say, the Amarone was real good right after fermentation....now....pfffft....my wife and I agree, we haven't tasted a better wine, this is absolutely the best wine I've had. It may not suit everyone's taste, but damn....we are enjoying it!
I am glad I logged everything down in Brew Trax.
Tom


----------



## tatud4life

Tom, I guess you like Brew Trax? I've thought about trying something to keep track of everything.


----------



## Pumpkinman

I was skeptical at first, as a matter of fact I was on the ropes about it even as of a few days ago, now don't get me wrong, it has just about every bell and whistle, I just kept on thinking...."I could write this all on paper and do the same thing..."...fact of the matter is, I've tried this way, it doesn't work for me, I need the discipline of a program to punch in all the info. I didn't know if I would even keep track of all the info for 10 batches of wine at once, but I am glad I did, I was able to replicate the Amarone Recipe to the "T", and to me, that is worth it right there.
I know when I did something, how I did something, and hopefully, if I took notes, why I did something.
The recipe that I gave you was copied from my recipe and method from brew trax, would I have remembered that I added 4 cinnamon sticks instead of two, or that I added a certain amount of oak and how long I left them in? Probably not.
But, it is only as good as the data that you enter.
I like it,
Tom


----------



## Pumpkinman

I wonder If I get a commission for the positive review...LOL!


----------



## tatud4life

If I indeed get it and they ask for a review, I'll mention your name as a deciding factor!  Currently, I have a notebook that I am keeping everything in and it is getting monotonous. As soon as I upgrade our computer, I'll probably get Brew Trax as well. Thanks again buddy!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Anytime bud!


----------



## ffemt128

Had a busy day with my 5 y/o. Started by putting the trimwork on my stair risors. We then had a meeting with the Borough Secretary to review the final budget numbers for the Borough. Went and picked up a few 6 gallon carboys then headed to Build a Bear Workshop. While at the mall I picked up 2 bottles of wine from Deer Creek Winery (Red raspberry and apple) then went to the park for an hour. I need a day off to recover from my day off.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Just got my Chromatography Kit in, testing 4 different wines, as soon as this paper is ready and out of the container, the next one with 2 more wines goes in.


----------



## Pumpkinman

It's Official! 4 different batches of wine are confirmed Done with Malolactic Fermentation!
I love it when something goes as planned...lol....MUHAHAHAHHAHAHA!
2 more batches are being tested, the Chromatography paper is in that nasty smelling solution as we speak, tomorrow morning I'll hang it to dry with a fan on it, takes about 2 -3 hrs to see the results with a fan on it.


----------



## tatud4life

Excellent!!! I have no idea what you are talking about, but it sounds like is a good thing!


----------



## Pumpkinman

LOL...yep, it's one of the definitive ways (if that's even possible) to be sure where you are at with Malolactic Fermentation.
Did I mention...CONGRATS on the Gold Medal!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Sweet, Last two Batches are confirmed through MLF! 
SWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEET!


----------



## tatud4life

Thanks Tom!!!!! What is malolactic fermentation? I haven't done any research on it yet and I won't have time to this week.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Malolactic fermentation is the process of taking the harsh Malic acid and converting it to a softer lactic acid. 
Malic acid is a very tart acid commonly found in a Granny Smith apple, (ever hear people refer to their wines as having a green apple tartness? That is Malic acid).
Lactic acid is the acid found in dairy products (that shows up as "buttery" in a Chardonnay that has undergone malolactic fermentation). 
By converting Malic acid to lactic acid, you end up with a wine that is more approachable and less abrasive on the palate.
It balances it out and really takes the "tart" out of red wines, and a few whites, not all whites should be put through Malolactic fermentation.


----------



## Pumpkinman

> I have no idea what you are talking about, but it sounds like is a good thing!


lmfao! too funny!


----------



## Hokapsig

Stuck in Parkersburg for the night after solving a problem at the steel mill. I'll get some face time in WV tomorrow, then trek home and see if the GPS points out any wineries to visit...


----------



## Pumpkinman

Good Luck in WV, the past two times we went through with NY plates...well....let's say that the stereo type of not being too fond of NY'ers in the hills is not something you just see on TV...or was it the fact that I am very large Italian guy?


----------



## tatud4life

Pumpkinman said:


> Malolactic fermentation is the process of taking the harsh Malic acid and converting it to a softer lactic acid.
> Malic acid is a very tart acid commonly found in a Granny Smith apple, (ever hear people refer to their wines as having a green apple tartness? That is Malic acid).
> Lactic acid is the acid found in dairy products (that shows up as "buttery" in a Chardonnay that has undergone malolactic fermentation).
> By converting Malic acid to lactic acid, you end up with a wine that is more approachable and less abrasive on the palate.
> It balances it out and really takes the "tart" out of red wines, and a few whites, not all whites should be put through Malolactic fermentation.


 
Thanks Tom!!!! I haven't been at this for a very long time yet and am still learning. I'm sure that I'll have plenty more questions like that one. LOL


----------



## Hokapsig

however, with a MLF, unless you are going to let the wine sit for 4 years, MLF is really not worth doing. The wine definately gets better with age, but waiting 4 years is torture in my opinion.

I racked the Petit Syrah and Cab Merlot into carboys and backsweetened and stabilized the Pineapple Pear Pinot Grigio. Plus sanitizing buckets and the new carboys. Hopefully I can get the Carmel Apple wine started and the Skeeter Pee put into the demijohn before the plant outage in Delaware. If not, that gives me something to do over Christmas vacation....


----------



## Pumpkinman

No disrespect, but I've never heard of having to let a wine sit for 4 yes after putting it through MLF?
My wine is so much better, acidity wise, after MLF.
I have to respectfully disagree with having to let the wine age any more than normal after MLF.


----------



## ffemt128

I had heard something similar regarding MLF. I'm not sure who it was I heard it from but it was something along the line of it is better to let age longer with the MLF to realize the full effect. I did an MLF on a chianti and a cab franc 2 1/2 years ago. Yes you could taste the difference although I can't say for certain it helped anything.

Maybe somene with more experience could chime in on the subject.


----------



## bein_bein

Is MLF done mainly with grape based wines, or is it beneficial to do on fuit or veggies wines as well?


----------



## Runningwolf

bein_bein said:


> Is MLF done mainly with grape based wines, or is it beneficial to do on fuit or veggies wines as well?


 
Red grapes and Chardonnay mainly.


----------



## Hokapsig

For the third time, my outage in Delaware has been postponed, this time until spring, so I get to stay in the 'burgh. Which is good because my plant here is down. 

Anyway, it's finals at wine camp this weekend.

And I racked the Muscat, Cab Merlot and Petit Syrah last night. Maybe time to start the Carmel apple and the Cran Lime Skeeter Pee next week.


----------



## tatud4life

Started a batch of mulled or spiced skeeter pee. I cooked the mulling slices while I inverted the sugar. I also added 3 extra cinnamon sticks. I reduced the amount of lemon juice to one bottle. I'm thinking about making a simple syrup and cooking the slices in that as well and then using that to back sweeten with it.


----------



## btom2004

Primary-1 Gal Pumkin wine. 11/30 pitched yeast~SG 1.090 [about 5 lbs pumkin flesh, 2 lbs white grape rasins, 2 cinnamon sticks, pinch of netmeg and 2 cloves.] It really tastes great just like pumkin pie.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Racked;
Chianti, Amarone, Chardonnay, Pinot Grigio, Lambrusco, Pinot Noir, Final Racking for Dragon Blood, Moscato......
I don't think I've ever washed so many carboys in one day...Gheesh..... I still need to check the Hard Cider, last week I checked it and it was still fermenting...very very slowly, but fermenting none the less...20 days?! ...it should be at 1.000 or below at this point with an ABV just shy of rocket fuel...lol.


----------



## Deezil

I'm recovering!!

So two days ago, i called my Dad and gave him a ration of #### (a hard time).

Then yesterday, i called my Grandpa (they both live on the same 40 acres, a rock's-throw away from eachother)... 

Well my dumbass, got to talking about my wines, and that led down the path to the Riesling grape vines i bought in the spring... 

Which naturally led to "I'm gonna bring them over and see if Dad can not-kill them"

And then that led to my ambitions/goals, not only for myself but to build something to hand down to the generations i leave behind - & i inserted a *plug* for those of you who have families back in the "old countries" that run vineyards, have traditions and "keep it in the family"

and THAT led to "Would you mind if i planted some grapes on the acreage".. Which is a question i wanted to ask him in person, but..... My dumbass....

Anywho - long story short, i got told it wasnt a problem at all and i could plant whatever i wanted..

:<


----------



## Pumpkinman

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Sounds very cool Manley. So when are you planning to plant that 40 acres of Riesling?


----------



## Deezil

Well for now, i'm letting both Grandpa and Dad sleep on it.. Gonna call them both again this weekend and double-check their OK'ing..

Then i'm thinking...

1. - Soil testing/amending & measuring the land
This will help me know how to layout the vineyard and if it has "blocks" with different soil types

2. - Attending WAWGG Annual Event, Feb 5-8 2013
Bunch of "who's who" show up to the event - i think i seen Scotts Lab & Inland Desert on the Exhibitor list

3. - Either at the Event, or in a phone call, i need to inquire with Inland Desert & a few other sources (Ag Dept. for one) on whether or not i should go with self-rooted Riesling or if i should look into a particular rootstock

4. - Gotta soak up everything i can find on dry-farming and Riesling grape growing - including following up this fall on a few sources i located through trying to find my 2012 grapes, to visit their vineyards and see how their spacing is, what their trellis types are and how their layout looks, if they lean heavily on irrigation and pesticides and what their general worries are annually - drought? bugs? wind? etc..

I'm sure im missing quite a few things, amidst my shock
But thats enough to get me started


----------



## Pumpkinman

Deezil, I highly recommend A&L Labs in Modesto California or Western labs in Parma, ID for your soil tests.
We send all of our customers to them, I usually read all of the reports and make recommendations to amend their soil and balance the nutrients.
If you help reading the reports or making sense out of what they mean, I'd be glad to help, I usually read about 90 per season, followed by dozens of tissue test reports.
I may be able to help you with bulk amendments as well, shoot me a message and I'll send you my contact info, I don't want this to become a post promoting our business, but I'd be happy to help a fellow wine maker out.
Tom


----------



## Boatboy24

Got my Super Tuscan started. Now onto the Christmas deco after I finish this cup of coffee.


----------



## Pumpkinman

We had an awesome day today!
I called a few local wineries to see if they would sell me cases of bottles, one, was so kind <cough> to say they would sell them to me for $20.00 per case!...I respectfully declined that offer, however, another Winery agreed to sell me cases of brand new bottles for $8.00 and all of the used bottles that I could take for free.
I started talking to the head wine maker, and he took me on a tour of the wine cellar, filled with barrels, the fermenting room with 400 gallon SS tanks, showed me the cool bottle machine, started sharing various tips and techniques it was too damn cool!
The assistant wine maker took my wife and I go through the wine tasting, these guys were pulling out all sorts of neat wines, even a Chardonnay that had been fermented on the skins, a few blends, and an amazing Chardonnay reserve.
They even offered to let me use their crusher if I needed it, they would just charge me a few bucks for the time for one of their ppl to be there showing me how to use it....a great hook up!
They want to try growing giant pkns, so next week I'm going to load them up with seeds...lol...make sure that they don't forget me anytime soon...LOL!
Just a great day~!


----------



## Thig

Started a batch of Blueberry/Banana today. Looks good, smells good and taste good. Bet it is going to be hard to clear the pulp out.


----------



## Julie

You should add some bentonite


----------



## Thig

I don't have any finings/clarifiers in my chemistry set yet, I must have every other chemical. Can I add later if needed or does it have to go in the must?


----------



## tatud4life

You can let it clear naturally. It will take a while, but it will clear.


----------



## Hokapsig

Q: When a newly sanitized, full of water, 6 gallon glass carboy hits your garage floor, how much broken glass is generated??

A: a $%&! load.....


Rats.....


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Q: When a newly sanitized, full of water, 6 gallon glass carboy hits your garage floor, how much broken glass is generated??
> 
> A: a $%&! load.....
> 
> 
> Rats.....


 

Does that mean you are down 2 now?


----------



## Hokapsig

Count 2 deceased carboys. Who would have known that water would make a heavy loaded carboy slippery to hold on to??? Nothing like paying the "stupid" tax to find that one out.

Looking forward to consolidating the 3 buckets of skeeter pee into the demijohn tomorrow and having to add sulfite and some bentonite to aid in clearing. Then to start an apple, another cran-pom and to take a swing at Doug's Cran Lime Pee...


----------



## Runningwolf

Sorry to hear that Bill. I have handles on all of mine for that very reason. If you worked in safety....Oh wait a minute I think you do LOL


----------



## Terry0220

Hokapsig said:


> Q: When a newly sanitized, full of water, 6 gallon glass carboy hits your garage floor, how much broken glass is generated??
> 
> A: a $%&! load.....
> 
> 
> Rats.....



OUCH!!! Hope you were ok!?


----------



## tatud4life

That really sucks Bill!!!!! That is why I stick with the Better Bottle.


----------



## Hokapsig

the worst part (other than losing a carboy and having to vacuum the entire garage) was that my favorite lounging slippers took the brunt of 6 gallons of sanitized water. I had to wring them out and it will be a few days before they are wear-able again.

And Dan, I DID have a handle on it, but only on the top. It was the bottom that slipped out of my hand and hit the floor. 

Doh!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

glad to hear that you are ok.


----------



## ibglowin

Only two types of winemakers.

Those who have broken a full carboy....

and those that someday will......


----------



## ffemt128

ibglowin said:


> Only two types of winemakers.
> 
> Those who have broken a full carboy....
> 
> and those that someday will......


 

Haven't broke a full one, but did break an empty one. I was cleaning it at the time. THe washing machine was running and I took a carboy that was just racked after sitting near the cellar door on the concrete floor. Needless to say as soon as I turned on the water with the hose in the carboy, it was very hot and the bottom blew out of the carboy.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Racked the Moscato, and the Lambrusco, while attempting to degas the Lambrusco, I had my first Volcano! Holy lord!! On a side note, I found out that my dog likes Lambrusco....LOL
It's official, I'm going to wait until I open up the All in one pump on Christmas, I was going to bottle the dragons blood tonite....nope, makes no sense, I might just as well wait and do it right, I can degas, filter, and bottle.
I may pull the trigger on the Vinmetrica SC-300 analyzer as well.


----------



## millwright01

Finally getting my wines racked off secondary. A new place always takes up so much time! No complaint though. Loving it here.


----------



## tatud4life

Bottled me skeeter pee with sangria slurry. Wonderful flavor!!!!!! Has a pinkish purple color as well.


----------



## tatud4life

Also tasted my mulled skeeter pee that I added 3 extra cinnamon sticks to. It has a wonderful flavor with hints of cinnamon at the end!! It is going to turn out real nice. Especially when I add the simple syrup that was cooked with a mulling spice pack.


----------



## Hokapsig

Racked 14 gallons of Skeeter Pee to the demijohn last night. Sanitized 2 more 6 gallon carboys. No losses were incurred, but the week is not over yet....


----------



## Bubba1

Drinking my Merlot From a juice pail I started in Sept.


----------



## tatud4life

Watching Home Alone and drinking some wine with the most beautiful woman in the world.


----------



## Boatboy24

Bubba1 said:


> Drinking my Merlot From a juice pail I started in Sept.



Drinking Merlot from a juice pail? How do you not spill it all over yourself?


----------



## rezod11

ibglowin said:


> Only two types of winemakers.
> 
> Those who have broken a full carboy....
> 
> and those that someday will......



Reminds me of the two types of scooterists/bikers...those that have fallen, and those that will Yeah, I would be the former.


----------



## ibglowin

That's where I heard it the first time as well. "Only two types of cyclist, those who have gone down and those who will"......


----------



## BobF

tatud4life said:


> Watching Home Alone and drinking some wine with the most beautiful woman in the world.



That can't be true. She's here in Missouri ;-)


----------



## tatud4life

Then there must be 2 of them!!  Because I have one here in Tennessee!!


----------



## pjd

Wow I just opened a bottle of home brewed stout that I added cocoa nibs and french oak to after fermentation was finished. It is excellent! I am beginning to think beer making might be almost as much fun as wine making and you are rewarded much faster!


----------



## Rocky

_"I am beginning to think beer making might be almost as much fun as wine making and you are rewarded much faster!"_

Father, for give him, for he knows not what he says.


----------



## pjd

Nothing to fear Rocky, I only made eight batches of beer this year and around 30 batches of wine. I enjoy both but my passion is wine.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rocky said:


> _"I am beginning to think beer making might be almost as much fun as wine making and you are rewarded much faster!"_
> 
> Father, for give him, for he knows not what he says.


 
Rocky that was great. Let me tell you some more of Phils sins! LOL Ahhh Heck I'll just get 'ol revjavadude  to confiscate all his wine and use it for communion wine. LOL


----------



## Rocky

PJD, I hope you know that I was just kidding around. I like beer, too, but I have never tried to make any. All of the homemade beer I have tried (and I can't say that it is a lot) has a very distictive "watery yeast" taste to it and virtually no carbonation. I may give it a go some day. I don't drink a lot of beer other than in the Summer when working in the yard and I enjoy many of the Samuel Adams offerings.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Waiting on an oil change on my truck in lieu of going to L'Uva Bella on Saturday......waiting isn't one of my strong points....


----------



## Pumpkinman

Had to rack my Pinot Grigio tonite, its a damn shame that I had a quart left over, too much to add to a 5 gallon carboy....I was forced to drink it.....I swear to you they twisted my arm....that's my story and I'm sticking to it...
I guess my son will be picking my daughter up from work tonite.....


----------



## ffemt128

HEading down to the cellar soon to start reaching wines I think. I may even start another batch of skeeter pee so that it's ready for spring. Maybe I'll have 2 batches started before Christmas. LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Heading down to the basement myself to start bottling. I have over 30 gallons to take care of today.Carboys are lined up and ready to go.


----------



## grapeman

So what is up after you bottle that wine Dan? Shouldn't take more than a few minutes- Oh wait, that would be at work for that much wine.


----------



## BobF

Rocky said:


> PJD, I hope you know that I was just kidding around. I like beer, too, but I have never tried to make any. All of the homemade beer I have tried (and I can't say that it is a lot) has a very distictive "watery yeast" taste to it and virtually no carbonation. I may give it a go some day. I don't drink a lot of beer other than in the Summer when working in the yard and I enjoy many of the Samuel Adams offerings.



I like the Cream Stout, but I really liked the Michelob Porter better. Unfortunately, the Mich Porter is either discontinued or just unavailable out here in the stix.


----------



## sjo

Runningwolf said:


> Heading down to the basement myself to start bottling. I have over 30 gallons to take care of today.Carboys are lined up and ready to go.



Dan, some of those carboys appear to have a bit of air space. Have you had any oxidation problems with any of your batches?
I am guilty of leaving the same amount of space in a few carboys. I did have a problem recently on one batch that had a high PH. It was Frontenac with a PH of 4.0
SJO


----------



## tatud4life

sjo said:


> Dan, some of those carboys appear to have a bit of air space. Have you had any oxidation problems with any of your batches?
> I am guilty of leaving the same amount of space in a few carboys. I did have a problem recently on one batch that had a high PH. It was Frontenac with a PH of 4.0
> SJO



I normally have the same amount of air space in mine and I don't have a problem with oxidation. It's either dumb luck or some other force at work, but everything has turned out fine so far.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rich, it took me about me about two hours to bottle the wine once I got started. Does not include set up and clean up.

SJO, all of the carboys are topped up except the one in the foreground. The light is deceiving on the others. The one in the foreground is port. Yes it is short of being topped up. This is by design. A good port will have some oxidizing character to it. Yes I did achieve exactly that as I was trying to do. Good catch and I also would ask anyone else the same question if they posted a picture like that. This port was fortified to 19 abv and has 9% residual sugar. I used American oak on it.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Went back to the local winery today, tried an amazing Catawba wine, I've never had Catawba before, but it is sweet with a rich taste and a hint of "musky" like Moscato. The winery will crush them for us too!
We tasted a bunch of wine new to us, it was a great day!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom besides the Port I bottled the rest of the wine was a Catawba/Fredonia blend (75/25).


----------



## Pumpkinman

Nice! I cannot wait to make some!!


----------



## pjd

Dan, I want to try some of that "Sammys Blend" Catawba/Fredonia blend! I actually thought it was the other way around with 75 percent Fredonia. I guess I will blend my Fredonia with elderberry, bench trials show that it will be an excellent blend.


----------



## pjd

I just opened the first bottle of Chocolate Hazelnut Porter that was brewed November 24th. Wow, what a beer! This one is a keeper!


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> Dan, I want to try some of that "Sammys Blend" Catawba/Fredonia blend! I actually thought it was the other way around with 75 percent Fredonia. I guess I will blend my Fredonia with elderberry, bench trials show that it will be an excellent blend.


 Phil you know you're more then welcome to it. Maybe when Julie comes up north in her "_one horse open sleigh"_ you can hitch a ride.


----------



## Hokapsig

Still looking for a 35,000 Hp motor. If anyone has an extra one in your garage, please let me know....

In other matters, as soon as I finish my final Enology Fundementals term paper, I can start to stabilize the 14 gallons of Skeeter Pee, start a batch of Cran Lime Pee, another Cran Pom and a Caramel Apple. But first I'll have to put together a treadmill for the wife so she can train to run the Pittsburgh Half Marathon next year....


----------



## Rocky

_"But first I'll have to put together a treadmill for the wife so she can train to run the Pittsburgh Half Marathon next year...."_

This isn't what you need the 35,000 HP motor for, I trust.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Working at the lhbs


----------



## tatud4life

Bottled my Sangria kit yesterday. I have to say. It has a wonderful taste!!! It still needs to bottle age, but it already has a great taste!!! Very good kit. Will be making this one again!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Another day running around to pick my daughter up from college, bring her home, I wait patiently as she changes for work, drive her to work, then go to work at the LHBS, when I get home, I have to pack a ton of orders or my customers will string me up before Christmas...run run run...


----------



## tatud4life

Just out of curiosity, what is LHBS?


----------



## ffemt128

tatud4life said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is LHBS?


 
Local Home Brew Store


----------



## Pumpkinman

Yep, I have a part time job working at a Local Home brew shop, its a fun job, get to learn a lot, help a lot of people.


----------



## tatud4life

ffemt128 said:


> Local Home Brew Store



Well, I feel like an idiot now! Lol. If I had used a little brain power, I could have figured that out.


----------



## tatud4life

I've been meaning to ask mg LHBS if they need some help. It's family owned and I know that they have a small workforce.


----------



## CJMiller

What I'm doing today?

Working until 4 and then picking my wife up to go to a few wineries to get some used bottles for cheap. Probably eat somewhere nice to butter her up so I can spend more money on wine supplies lol


----------



## Pumpkinman

Marc, it is a lot of fun, I am actually considering a Home Brew Shop in my future.



> Probably eat somewhere nice to butter her up so I can spend more money on wine supplies lol



LMAO


----------



## tatud4life

Pumpkinman said:


> Marc, it is a lot of fun, I am actually considering a Home Brew Shop in my future.
> 
> LMAO



Open it up down here and I'll come work for you!!!


----------



## tatud4life

I know a lot of members here live up north. I don't know how many live in Connecticut, but I want to extend my deepest sympathy for anyone here that was effected by the actions of a disturbed individual!!! I couldn't imagine the heartache that they are forced to live with. I have children and never wan to get that phone call. Words are just not enough in time like this, but please know that there is a family down south that is here for anyone that needs anything!!!! We are here for any need that you may need. Someone to grieve to, vent to, or just a shoulder. Those children and their families are in our thoughts and prayers!!!!


----------



## ldmack3

Wine room finished and in work.
Primary:
Barbera
Cabernet Sauv
Sangiovese
Chardonnay

Bulk ageing:
Barolo
Pinot Noir
Malbec/Tempranillo
Malbec - Williams concentrate

Barrells
Amarone
Rosso Grande

Bottom shelf juice waiting in the wings:
Merlot
Pinot Noir
Syrah/Carigan

Bottom shelf boxed
Rosso Grande
CC Port+Brandy

Bottled in the rack;
Cheap varieties for topping.

Getting thirsty = me


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW I'm jealous. Awesome winemaking area. I love the sink.


----------



## ldmack3

Thanks.
But from what I see below I'm the one that's jealous. Your basement is awesome. Wish we could have them in Texas.


----------



## tatud4life

Very, very nice set up!!! I can't wait til I can start working on mine


----------



## Hokapsig

Last day of working in Bowling Green Ohio for the year.

I am scheduled for vacation on Wednesday, but the boss scheduled a 4 hour meeting for that day (come in for the meeting, then you can go home). But I was texted this weekend that they will need my services on Thursday and maybe Friday too. What part of "vacation" don't these people understand?? And my boss told me if I don't take vacation, that I lose it, but then said that I can't take it. 

Could be time to institute the "make your own vacation" plan....


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> Last day of working in Bowling Green Ohio for the year.
> 
> I am scheduled for vacation on Wednesday, but the boss scheduled a 4 hour meeting for that day (come in for the meeting, then you can go home). But I was texted this weekend that they will need my services on Thursday and maybe Friday too. What part of "vacation" don't these people understand?? And my boss told me if I don't take vacation, that I lose it, but then said that I can't take it.
> 
> Could be time to institute the "make your own vacation" plan....


 
LOL, yea I think it is time to "make your own vacation plan"


----------



## Pumpkinman

( Last Night, very early morning) I got 2 cases of champagne bottles washed, sanitized and dried , started the yeast starter for the Spumante, back sweetened 3.5 gallons of Red Dragon and racked it over to a carboy.
Racked the Dragon Blood one last time before bottling, I noticed a small amount of sediment, I don't want to carry any of that over into the bottles.
I brought two bottles with us to a casual meeting over dinner last night, it was widely accepted!
Almost time to start the Spumante!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Just got done Bottling the Moscato for Spumante, unfortunately I couldn't find the crown cap attachment for my Italian Floor corker so I had to use the standard plastic champagne corks and cages, it will make disgorging a bit harder, but I'm up for the challenge.

And to answer the question..."yep, each bottle has it's own unique level of liquid in it...LOL" this is what happens when you can't open your Christmas gift early...which just so happens to be the ALL In One Wine Pump!!!!!! 

I'll add a little extra dosage or liqueur d'expedition when the time comes.

This was a major pain in the behind, and I lost about a 1/2 bottle of wine...grrrrrrr.... filling by hand is time consuming!
.
.


----------



## ffemt128

Scheduled a vacation day today to change the oil in the truck and reack off some wines that have been sitting since Halloween. Home with a sick 5 y/o, we'l see how much of the original plan gets accomplished today. She seems to be feeling better but still have some bad coughing going on.


----------



## tatud4life

Bottles my Cherry Limeade last night. It has a unique flavor! Made some more labels (at work)  and wrapped more Christmas presents for the kids. Here is a pic of a couple if bottles.


----------



## Hokapsig

Pitched the yeast for another batch of Cranberry Pomegranite. Gave a stir to my Roija and Red Zin that I picked up at Luva Bella. The wife is complaining that the basement again smells like a winery. I told her that's exactly what I wanted to hear.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Pitched the yeast for another batch of Cranberry Pomegranite. Gave a stir to my Roija and Red Zin that I picked up at Luva Bella. The wife is complaining that the basement again smells like a winery. I told her that's exactly what I wanted to hear.


 

That reminds me, I need to go stir the cran berry pom and check the sg. Added lime over the weekend.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Did I mis the Roija on L'uva bella's list???? DANG!!!!



Hokapsig said:


> Pitched the yeast for another batch of Cranberry Pomegranite. Gave a stir to my Roija and Red Zin that I picked up at Luva Bella. The wife is complaining that the basement again smells like a winery. I told her that's exactly what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Hokapsig

Roija is the wine that I liked best when I had to work overseas. I had a Roija Reserve that was about $300 a bottle and it was great! Hopefully this one turns out close to that.

Day #1 of vacation and I am stuck at work. ARGH!!!


----------



## Hokapsig

okay, so the contractors left early today, so I spent the afternoon looking up sources and prices for Brianna and St. Pepin juices in bulk (wholesale) quantities. Sounds like Doug and I are going to go on a road trip next year....


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> okay, so the contractors left early today, so I spent the afternoon looking up sources and prices for Brianna and St. Pepin juices in bulk (wholesale) quantities. Sounds like Doug and I are going to go on a road trip next year....


 
Finger Lakes?


----------



## Boatboy24

Just started a Red Mountain Cabernet.


----------



## rezod11

tatud4life said:


> Bottles my Cherry Limeade last night. It has a unique flavor! Made some more labels (at work)  and wrapped more Christmas presents for the kids. Here is a pic of a couple if bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6379



I've been thinking about this particular blend for my husband (not a fan of wine in general, though we have found one or two) but am concerned about the outcome of the flavor. How is this one? Thanks Tat!

Beautiful label, BTW


----------



## tatud4life

rezod11 said:


> I've been thinking about this particular blend for my husband (not a fan of wine in general, though we have found one or two) but am concerned about the outcome of the flavor. How is this one? Thanks Tat!
> 
> Beautiful label, BTW


 
It does have a unique flavor. If your husband likes cherry cheescake, he will love this wine!!! I cracked open a couple of bottles last night after they had chilled for 24 hours and the taste was magnificent!! Each sip left the same taste as cherry pie filling in your mouth! I should probably call it liquid cherry cheesecake! The best part is that it will only get better with time. I can't wait to taste a glass after it has been in the bottle for about a month and see how the flavor matures. I'm at work and my mouth is watering just typing this! LOL

Thanks for the nice compliment about the label also!


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> okay, so the contractors left early today, so I spent the afternoon looking up sources and prices for Brianna and St. Pepin juices in bulk (wholesale) quantities. Sounds like Doug and I are going to go on a road trip next year....


 


Runningwolf said:


> Finger Lakes?


 

I'm game, I beleive he was looking towards Iowa Dan. If we can get it in New York, that may be even closer. Do you have any contacts up that way.


----------



## ffemt128

As I stated before, I've been home all week with a sick 5 y/o. Well it has hit both Olesia and myself at this point. Surprisingly enough, if you eat a pepperchini ad drink a glass of Jalepeno Pepper wine, it gives you temporary relief from sinus congestion. Looks like I'll be heading to the cellar for another bottle to hold us over for the remainder of the week. LOL.


----------



## Hokapsig

*bulk Brianna*



ffemt128 said:


> I'm game, I beleive he was looking towards Iowa Dan. If we can get it in New York, that may be even closer. Do you have any contacts up that way.


 
Sorry, I got busy and couldn't respond timely. 

I was checking out the Iowa Grape Growers, Nebraska Growers and Wisconsin Grape Growers website. But Dan, if you know of PA or NY growers that would have Brianna and St. Pepin in bulk, I am all ears. That will save Doug some driving time....


----------



## Boatboy24

Breaking in my Vadai barrel while reading here and ignoring my gift wrapping responsibilities.


----------



## ffemt128

Finally feeling better after a week of being sick. Need to finish up Christmas shopping and maybe deal with some wine racking.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Doug, I can relate to the feeling sick...blah...been almost a week,,,,never had an ear ache like this, head pounding......grrrrrrr..


----------



## CJMiller

What I'm doing?

Breathing and still alive.


----------



## Hokapsig

ffemt128 said:


> Finally feeling better after a week of being sick. Need to finish up Christmas shopping and maybe deal with some wine racking.


 
I wear size 2XL, my favorite color is red and I like Muscadine wine....


----------



## ffemt128

Feeling better and better each day. Snow storm they were calling for in the Pgh are was a flop D). Need to run out for some last minute shoping today and then maybe actually make it to the cellar to rack some wine. Not a big deal if not. I'm off Tues-Friday next week.

Maybe I'll take my AR-15 and my 30 round magazines which are standard issue to the range for a bit this weekend. LOL


----------



## Pumpkinman

Still dealing with this miserable cold and ear ache......
Anywho.... 
Racked and back sweetened the 5 gallons of Red Dragon Melomel (yesterday)
Racked, stabilized and back sweetened the German Gewurztraminer (Last night)
Bottled 5 Gallons Dragon Blood (yesterday)


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Right now I am in the process of driving my husband crazy because I am waiting for my daughter and family who are driving up from Florida.


----------



## mind-eraser

I'm finally back, changed companies and I'm much happier after 14+ years at the other place. Picked up an Island Mist: Strawberry Lychee and started it today. Before adding the sugar to give it a little higher percentage, the S.G. was 1.048 before adding 4 pounds of sugar. The new S.G. is now at 1.074. Much better now, I'm hoping it will be. This is my first time with just fruits, even though it's still a kit wine box. My Fredonia, I bottled 3 months ago now has some settlement in it. But I did filter it before I bottled it. I was told I should have put it in the refrig while it was still in the carboy. Anyway, I can't wait till this is done. I liked the lychee in japan as gum and candy. I also had lychee flavored sake in Texas while visiting my Mom and Brother, "WOW" that was even better.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Racked my Chianti and Lambrusco, after almost 3 months, they've just about lost that young tart taste and I can taste the wine developing, they are going to be nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Just changed the water out on my new Vadai. A few more days and the Super Tuscan will be ready to go in.


----------



## harleydmn

Just ordered a Winery series Cab from George's. I had to, just opened a bottle that I made last year on Christmas day and it is just sooooo good.


----------



## Hokapsig

Bringing the Cran Pom, Red Zin and Roija upstairs as it may be a tad chilly in the basement for the yeast to do its thing.

I am getting emails and calls for ordering wine as Christmas presents, so its gonna be a bottling and delivery day....


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked the CC Sterling Merlot and Red Mountain Trio #1. I'll let 'em sit for a few days (or maybe a week), then bottle. Now off to run around like a crazy person for the next 36 hours.


----------



## Rocky

I am in mourning since my "Stillers" went down to defeat yesterday at the hands (feet, elbows, legs, etc.) of the Bengals and are out of the playoffs. In truth, it was a mercy killing. I cannot understand how a management team can believe you can go into an NFL season with an outstanding but injury prone QB backed up by two QBs, one aged and the other of questionable ability. Not a sound plan IMHO.


----------



## harleydmn

Rocky, sorry but a Ravens fan here. I was happy to see that just because we never know what will happen against you guys. You had a great team for many years.


----------



## tatud4life

Sorry Rocky, but, being a Cowboys fan, that was sweet to watch yesterday! If my Boys can beat the Deadskins next week, then they will be in the playoffs and win the East!!! (I'm not really holding out any hope, but there is a chance.) I would rather watch ny beloved Vols play though. I guess I'll have to wait until next year for that. :'(


----------



## Rocky

tatud4life said:


> Sorry Rocky, but, being a Cowboys fan, that was sweet to watch yesterday! If my Boys can beat the Deadskins next week, then they will be in the playoffs and win the East!!! (I'm not really holding out any hope, but there is a chance.) I would rather watch ny beloved Vols play though. I guess I'll have to wait until next year for that. :'(


 
Marc, I wish your "Boys" all the best in the playoffs. BTW, my brother went to UT (I was a Ramblin' Wreck!).


----------



## Rocky

harleydmn said:


> Rocky, sorry but a Ravens fan here. I was happy to see that just because we never know what will happen against you guys. You had a great team for many years.


 
Thanks, Harley. I am sure the Ravens will hold up the honor of the AFC North. I will be pulling for them.


----------



## Hokapsig

Re-sulfited all the wines which were not kits as my failing memory could not remember which ones had been K Meta'd and which ones weren't. The Stueben caused a pretty good geyser.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Just got done with Christmas eve dinner, had a great time! 
All of the Dragon Blood that my wife gave away as gifts to co-workers and neighbors was a success! 
Everyone is raving about it!
My in-laws were amazed that the white wine that they had with dinner, the last bottle of Moscato that I had that wasn't prepared for Spumante, was made in house!


----------



## dangerdave

Praise for the wine maker for Christmas...priceless! 

Me? Well, I'm at work today, Christmas Day. The firehouse has to be manned (or womaned) 24/7/365. It's my turn this year. My lovely wife left for Little Rock, AR on the 23rd, taking several _cases_ of wine with her. (Christmas, like the rest of you, I'm sure, puts a *big* dent in my wine stocks.) She went to spend the holiday with her daughter, Heidi, in the USAF so _she_ wouldn't be alone. Had to kennel the dogs so I could go to work today---they are never happy with that! Johnna will be gone until after the New Year, so it's just me, the 100 lbs. Lab, the 20 lbs. cat, and the 10 lbs Jack Russell...and the cellar full of wine. I've got five batches clearing and two in secondary. All is quiet.

Heading to my brother's house for _my_ family's gathering tomorrow. Finally, some snow! I think I'll go snowboarding on Thursday.


----------



## tatud4life

Dave, I'm in the same boat as you with work. Here for 12 hours. The good thing is that none of the "important" people are here so it is a nice, quite, smooth shift. No one wanting to tinker with anything. I did get a gift card to my LBHS, so I see a shopping spree in the very near future for this amateur. More primaries and secondaries. Got to have more batches going to keep up with our habits and vices. 

Rocky, I'd like to see the Ravens do good in the playoffs. It's win or go home for my Boys! I hope UT's new coach and staff do a lot better than the last one. I won't hold it against you being a Ramblin' Wreck!!


----------



## Hokapsig

our daughter got my wife and I some Indiana Univ. of PA (our alma mater) wine glasses which we are dieing to try out. Gave away 2 bottles of Luva Bella wine to the sister in law and opened a bottle of DJSteve's Sour Grape Skeeter Pee, which was VERY well recieved...


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked 3 gallons of Dragon Blood into secondary this morning, then gave all the tubing, thief, siphon and 5 gallon primary a good cleaning with some Oxy Clean. Just finished de-labelling and cleaning a couple cases of bottles. Later, I'll rack my Red Mountain Cab into secondary. Ready to bottle the CC Sterling Merlot and Red Mountain Trio in the next few days.


----------



## tatud4life

Made the simple syrup with the mulling spice pack and cinnamon sticks. Man does it smell delicious!!!!!! I'll be adding it to my batch of mulled cinnamon skeeter pee tomorrow for back sweetening. Can't wait to try some of this!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

tatud4life said:


> Made the simple syrup with the mulling spice pack and cinnamon sticks. Man does it smell delicious!!!!!! I'll be adding it to my batch of mulled cinnamon skeeter pee tomorrow for back sweetening. Can't wait to try some of this!!!


 
First thing that comes to my mind is taking a finished bottle of this and reducing it down on the stove then pouring it over a ham your going to cook.


----------



## reefman

I started my Riesling Ice Wine kit yesterday, and I'm going to use the lees for a Skeeter pee batch probably will get it going by early next week.
I got a Sangria Zinfindel blush (Island mist kit) for Christmas, so I'll get that started in a week or so, and use those lees for a 2nd SP batch.
I am going to boost the alcohol content on the IM kit, is it simply adding simple syrup to bring the SpG up to 1.080?

What's everyones favorite Skeeter Pee flavors? I'm looking for suggestions.....
Thanks!


----------



## reefman

Forgot to mention, I bottled by Niagara last week, and it came out great...backsweetened with simple syrup and a couple cans of Welches White Grape juice concentrate.


----------



## tatud4life

Runningwolf said:


> First thing that comes to my mind is taking a finished bottle of this and reducing it down on the stove then pouring it over a ham your going to cook.



Yes that would be very good!! I'll have to figure out if this one will be better cold or heated up on the stove.


----------



## Pumpkinman

...
...
Degassed and racked my hard cider, needs a bit more time to age.
Racked and bottled the red dragon/berry bliss Melomel - my wife already stole 5 bottles to bring to work to co-workers...lol
My wife and I managed to polish off a half gallon...lol...yep...and I am still able to post...LMAO!!!
If you like Dragon Blood, try the rRd Dragon Melomel, it is unreal!!
This is all DangerDave's fault...blame him.
.
.
.


----------



## ffemt128

Working right now, later I have to clean labels off about 20 bottles then sanitize them. May consider racking some wine or possibly bottling 2 gallons of the elderberry and racking the other into a 3 gallon carboy.


----------



## tatud4life

Is the only difference between the regular Dragon's Blood and the Melomel version the use of honey?


----------



## Boatboy24

Couldn't sleep and have been up since before 3:00. Since then, I bottled my Red Mtn Trio, racked the Merlot and Syrah, then washed a couple cases of bottles. After that, put together two model rockets that we got for our oldest. Then off to Lowes. We just got back from a handful of rocket launches. Fun stuff!


----------



## dangerdave

tatud4life said:


> Is the only difference between the regular Dragon's Blood and the Melomel version the use of honey?


 
Yes, Marc. The recipe is exactly the same except for using 15lbs of honey in the primary (six gallon batch) instead of sugar.

I warned you, Tom. But I have big shoulders. I can carry that blame. 

Off work today, wife's out of town, so I went to the hill this morning to make some turns on the snowboard. Nice groomed powder after the blizzard.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Marc, in my opinion, the Honey makes a more refined version, more like a berry Wine. I added a half oak infusion stick to the fermenting bucket, while you cannot taste the oak out right, it gives it a nice long lasting effect, my mouth is watering just thinking about it.

I found a local source of honey, this is straight from the bee keeper http://www.rightfromthehive.co/, if you are interested in bulk honey, their pricing wasn't bad, shoot them an email and ask what they can do for you [email protected], let them know Tom sent you.
I'm getting 30 lbs. it was as reasonable as buying from the big warehouse stores with the exception that it is straight from the source, not imported.


----------



## Hokapsig

Either my wife or my friends are trying to kill me, or I'm getting a touch of the flu. I feel like a sack of poo.


----------



## Julie

will if you would be willing to share the muscadine with your wife, she wouldn't try to be killing you but if you finally decided to share then I'm thinkin the flu!!!! Did you get the flu shot?


----------



## Hokapsig

I am deathly afraid of needles since I was a young boy, so I have to be on death's doorstep before I willingly take an injection.

Still tired and achey, not hungry, and drinking lots of fluids to flush out the system. Not exactly the way I wanted to spend a vacation....


----------



## Boatboy24

Hokapsig said:


> I am deathly afraid of needles since I was a young boy, so I have to be on death's doorstep before I willingly take an injection.
> 
> Still tired and achey, not hungry, and drinking lots of fluids to flush out the system. Not exactly the way I wanted to spend a vacation....



Hope you're on the road to recovery soon!


----------



## Hokapsig

Its a wonder what a steaming hot shower and a glass of OJ will do for you.

And thanks for the nice thoughts....


----------



## tatud4life

Thanks Dave and Tom!!! I'll give them a look and see what they have. 


Hop, I feel your pain over needles. Lol. I can't stand them!! You would think someone with a bunch of tattooes wouldn't be afraid of needles. The disliking of needles really gets in the way when I have to give myself a B-12 injection once a week.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Bill, hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## tatud4life

Started the blueberry tonight. It is dark as night and has a pleasant scent right now.


----------



## tatud4life

I got the fermenter a little too full though. This one is going to be interesting as it ferments.


----------



## Rocky

_"I am deathly afraid of needles since I was a young boy, so I have to be on death's doorstep before I willingly take an injection."_

The humor in the Army is memorable. If you all will indulge me, this reminds me of an amusing incident from when I was in Basic Training for the Army. In Basic, you get a number of shots, both from needles and from the "pressure jet" that forced the medicine through the skin with air pressure and without the use of a needle. They had these guns set up so that multiple drugs could be administered at one time, as I remember, up to four. Well, we were all lined up going into the medic's building and a guy about three in front of me took one look at the gun and fainted dead away. A medic from somewhere in the South (seemed like everyone in the Army was from the South) was holding the injector pointing up about shoulder high, looks down at the unconscious soldier and slowly says, "You don't die now, Son. That comes later."


----------



## Hokapsig

I had an allergy to poison ivy REALLY bad as a young child, so I had to have shots in Butt twice a month for 2 years. I swear the doctor went outside and tapped the needle on the concrete to get it nice and dull because I remember a lot of pain. I had to have the air injection in the fourth grade and when they put it to my arm, I flinched causing a scratch type injury which drew some blood on my arm (very traumatic for an 8 year old kid). 

I dont' pass out - I'm just a big baby....


----------



## Pumpkinman

Try being a diabetic who hates needles......and yes I have tattoos...I don't know why, it isn't the same thing, I don't mind tattoos.


----------



## Julie

tatud4life said:


> ........ .....I have to give myself a B-12 injection once a week.


 
Do you have severe tremors?


----------



## Longtrain

Hokapsig said:


> I swear the doctor went outside and tapped the needle on the concrete to get it nice and dull....



My ex is a nurse and used to bring the flu shot home from the office for me...I thought tapping the needle on the counter first was part of the process?


----------



## grapeman

Hokapsig said:


> I am deathly afraid of needles since I was a young boy, so I have to be on death's doorstep before I willingly take an injection.


 
I'm with you there hop. I always dread flu shots. I asked my oncologist a few weeks ago if I should get a flu shot before we start any treatment regimen for the canceer. He said he was glad I brought that up and yes he wanted me to get that along with a pneumoia shot. Me and my big mouth. I got both of them right then and in the same arm. After being scanned, x-rayed, poked, prodded, sliced and diced for a couple months now, the shots weren't so bad after all. I have had to ask if I could lay down a couple times now when they were inserting IV's and had trouble finding a good vein. Thursday hopefully I will find out what stage the follicular lymphoma is so we can develop the treatment plan. 

Sorry for straying from the path about the flu shot, but I wanted you to see it isn't all that bad when faced with worse things. Get your shots yearly and you will get less sick.


----------



## Rocky

Bev and I are celebrating our 47th Wedding Anniversay. December 29, 1965, "a date which will live in Ecstasy!" Home on Leave, I recall that it was unseasonably warm (in the mid 60's) in Pittsburgh that day and the Priest saying that such a beautiful day was a herald of good things to come. He was right!


----------



## Julie

Congrats Rocky! 47 years is something to be very proud of.


----------



## grapeman

Let the celebrations begin Rocky and Mrs Rocky! May you be blessed with another 47 years together.


----------



## tatud4life

Julie said:


> Do you have severe tremors?



No. My doctor says that I'm B-12 deficient. He said that leads to dementia later in life. I already have a hard enough time remembering stuff now!! I have to try and stave off it getting any worse. The energy boost is a nice affect as well. 

Congrats Rocky!!!! My wife and I just celebrated our 10th this year!


----------



## Julie

Tremors is another sign of being deficient in b12. My father-in-law has to have b-12 shots monthly because his hands shake so bad. My husband has tremors as well but not that severe, he just needs to take extra b-12 vitamins.


----------



## Deezil

Off to my Great Grandma's 90th birthday party today

Will be nice to get home again, so i can go back to bed!


----------



## Boatboy24

Happy Anniversary Rocky!


----------



## Hokapsig

Congrats Rocky!!1

Feeling 100% better today. It's a wonder what a gallon of OJ, a couple of Bayer aspirin and bunch of sleep will do for a case of the flu. I already used the snowblower to clear the ENTIRE driveway.

Getting a shot in the arm or an IV still wigs me out. When I had my lens replacement surgery, they started an IV, but whatever they put in the IV, I want a 6 pack. They then gave me a shot in the eye and I didn't feel a thing on one eye or remember the shot in the second eye....


----------



## Runningwolf

Congratulations Rocky!!


----------



## reefman

Congrats Rocky and Bev. 
You have my wife and I beat by 3 years, we were married in May of 1968......we were just children!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Rocky, Congrats!!!! It's nice to see that we aren't the only happily married couple out there,22 years going strong!

I'm making Gnocchi alla Bolognese today, what else is a good ole Italian guy supposed to do on a snowy day...lol
My wife is so spoiled....lol...all the wine she can drink, and a culinary grad for a husband!


----------



## Boatboy24

Just racked my very first wine into the Vadai.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

tatud4life said:


> Started the blueberry tonight. It is dark as night and has a pleasant scent right now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 6480


Is this a blueberry dragon's blood? Looks good!

My wife and I are powering through the cherry I made. I need to start another one very soon.


----------



## eblasmn9

Boatboy24 said:


> Just racked my very first wine into the Vadai.


I tasted my first wine to go into my Vadai. It's been three weeks and it needs more oak. Will wait another week.


----------



## pjd

Congratulations Rocky! Bev was only what? 3 years old? Seriously Congratulations, that is a big accomplishment! My sweet bride and I are working on our 35th year.


----------



## Pumpkinman

.
.
.
I just couldn't wait until wed to get the honey, soooo... we took an hr ride to go get it, and how ironic, I took a wrong turn and ended up at a home brew shop....LOL....shhhhhhh....don't tell my wife, she might believe me.....
From now on, I'm getting the fresh honey in liquid form, not crystallized, that was a task and a half to work with, try getting 30 lbs out of a 5 gallon bucket...lol

Can you tell what I'm doing this evening?...


----------



## Hokapsig

Took the family to the Cheesecake Factory for dinner. I am now up for Father of the Year.

The Cran Pom continues to ferment in the kitchen (the basement is just a tad chilly for the yeast).


----------



## Pumpkinman

My wife bought me a beer kit for my Birthday...Happy Birthday to me!
yep, I said beer...lol....my goal is to become proficient in brewing all types of Wines, Ciders, Meads, Melomel, Beer, etc.
Ambitious eh?...lolmy goal is to become proficient in brewing all types of Wines, Ciders, Meads, Melomel, Beer, etc.
Ambitious eh?...lol


----------



## Boatboy24

Pumpkinman said:


> My wife bought me a beer kit for my Birthday...Happy Birthday to me!
> yep, I said beer...lol....my goal is to become proficient in brewing all types of Wines, Ciders, Meads, Melomel, Beer, etc.
> Ambitious eh?...lol



What'd ya get? If I can get up early enough, I'm hoping to start a batch in the morning.


----------



## Pumpkinman

I got a red ale, boiling as we speak. I also started an 8 gallon batch of Berry Bliss/aka red dragon melomel, got to keep on fermenting!


----------



## tatud4life

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Is this a blueberry dragon's blood? Looks good!
> 
> My wife and I are powering through the cherry I made. I need to start another one very soon.



Yep sort of. I used Dave's recipe for Dragon's Blood. I only used one bottle of lemon juice and substituted blueberries for the 4 berry blend. It turned out a lot darker than I expected. It continues to smell delicious. 

I back sweetened by Blue Raspberry Skeeter Pee tonight. It has a nice color to it.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Looks great!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocky

Marc, my Father had a 1950 Packard that was the same color!


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday I racked and stabilized the Chambourcin and the Pear wine. The pear with initial early taste is showing promise. I also racked 3 gallons of elderberry into a smaller carboy and bottled 8 bottles for consumption. People have been asking if it's ready. Remaining 13 gallons I'm hoping to bulk age for a year. It's very full body and flavored and could use some more aging, but at 5 months, it's also drinkable.

Working a partial day today, then will head to the cellar for racking of whatever else needs it.


----------



## Pumpkinman

I think I got waaay too over ambitious with the fermenting...I literally have no more room, just a slight path in my office...LOL
It is time to bottle something to make room!


----------



## Boatboy24

Pumpkinman said:


> I got a red ale, boiling as we speak. I also started an 8 gallon batch of Berry Bliss/aka red dragon melomel, got to keep on fermenting!



Nice! The Belgian Black Ale is chilling as I type. I'll pitch the yeast in another ten minutes or so.


----------



## dangerdave

tatud4life said:


> Yep sort of. I used Dave's recipe for Dragon's Blood. I only used one bottle of lemon juice and substituted blueberries for the 4 berry blend. It turned out a lot darker than I expected. It continues to smell delicious.


 
Now you're talking, Marc! I have made the same myself. I call my blueberry lemon wine Jet Blue, after my Black Lab "Jet". It's a nice variation on the recipe. I would like more blueberry flavor in it though, and plan to vary my recipe as such. Perhaps adding some blueberry juice at back sweetening---or steeping some fruit in the wine for a few months. Someone suggested that. Who was that masked man?


----------



## tatud4life

Dave, I plan on using a blueberry concentrate and reducing it down to sugar and using that as a f-pak. I also upped the amount of berries to 7.5 lbs. I like my wine a little I the sweet side. I'll be shooting for a final S. G. of 1.012. If it tastes like it smells, it should be my best so far. 

Rocky, I had a Volkswagen Beetle the same color also.


----------



## Terry0220

Got my Riesling into a 6 gal. carboy, racked my 6 gal peach niagra, a 6 gal mixed country berry, a 5 gal second time around mixed country berry and bottled 2 gals of strawberry riesling,,,then got everything wash and cleaned!


----------



## tatud4life

Julie said:


> Tremors is another sign of being deficient in b12. My father-in-law has to have b-12 shots monthly because his hands shake so bad. My husband has tremors as well but not that severe, he just needs to take extra b-12 vitamins.



Wow Julie!!! I had no idea!! I'm lucky then. The only other thing that I suffer from, according to my wife, is a case of OCD. I know that is nothing to laugh about. She might be correct though. I do like things a certain way. I'm finding it hard to get B-12 around here though. The manufacturer is not keeping up with demand.  That and my insurance doesn't cover it.


----------



## Hokapsig

Brought the Red Zin and Roija upstairs to the warmer part of the house and the fermentation has now taken off. Seems like the yeast like the warmth. Who'd have thunk that????

Gave Doug's Cran Lime Skeeter pee a stir too. It may be time to make a SG reading tonight and look to add the lime in....


----------



## Julie

I live pretty much in a very nice community and very much in the country. Last year we watched a bear run along our property while sitting in the pool and most nights in the spring we hear the coyote's howling. Five years ago, our house was broken into. The police told us that was because our driveway and entrance to our basement is below the property, plus we have woods on the basement side, behind us and in front of us across the road from us, so the entrance is pretty well hidden. Unless you are sitting in our driveway, you would have no idea who was entering our house. When we were robbed, we were able to calculate the time based on the time of day that it snowed and the delivery of a package from UPS. It normally would have been the time of day that I would have come home. Because I had a meeting in the high school and came home early that day, I did not walk into them. Not only did they steal guns and jewelry they went thru all my drawers. I have never in my life felt so violated. Needless to say, the way we live our lives has changed forever.

This morning my husband, Mike, goes out to start his jeep, he goes to work 30 minutes before me and comes in to tell me that both of our jeeps have been ramsacked and he is noticing some little things missing in his jeep. Again, I felt violated!!!! I am so F**kin pissed!!!! The security level that I now have to live in is just wrong!!!! I AM NOT FORT KNOX!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry but I just need to vent!


----------



## Terry0220

OMG Julie!!! Didn't know about 5 yrs ago,,but today!! Is everything ok? Need anything let me know,,not sure what I could do,,but ask anyway. Have any idea?? or do I already have an idea? If your alone and don't want to be,,just call and a couple of bottles and I will be there!!


----------



## Julie

Thanks Terry, let the neighbors up your end know we have an azzhole ramsacking cars in their driveway, just found out that Makin's were ramsacked two weeks ago. So I'm tring to let as many of the neighbors know as I can!


----------



## Terry0220

Will do,,can't believe it!! With as cold as it was last night,,this person/s has some big ones to do this!! Guess I will have to start locking up now, and loading up!


----------



## Julie

Yup, we found the stuff that was stolen out of Mike's jeep, it was thrown along side the road up at the end of Knoch Road, looks like whoever it was, walked (both of our dogs barked constantly even thru the nigh when someone parks in the turn around) up Knoch Road and looks like based on where we found this stuff he continued to walk towards Saxonburg.

Have you ever seen the guy who walks up and down Dinnerbell Road betweent Knoch Road and on up into Saxonburg, he wears this long coat no matter what the temp is out side. We have heard that the he has been in trouble with the law before, just wondering.


----------



## Deezil

Did some research on different Riesling clones & have been updating my new thread as the information comes into my head - link in my sig for those interested

I keep getting more and more excited over this whole venture!

Next is rootstock research, wee

Also awaiting a reply from Inland Nursery, where i'll be buying my vines, as well as received an reply email from Pacific Rim's (a winery who has biodynamic/organic/dry-farmed Riesling vineyards in WA) customer service, letting me know that my novel-of-an-email was forwarded to one of their winemakers - matter-fact, just checked my email and he's already replied to me, woohoo! This oughta be fun!


----------



## Terry0220

No never saw that one,,,but then again I can't see anyone who walks the road. Glad Mike has his stuff,,how about you? did he/they take anything out of yours? I sent out a text to the ones I know on Knoch.


----------



## Julie

They ripped everything out of the glovebox and console but nothing was missing.


----------



## Hokapsig

wow, Julie, I didn't know you lived the 'hood. But happy to hear that stuff was recovered. We had that happen to us when we were first married, but we were quite poor and had nothing worth taking in the car. 

I'm going to try to strain the concord to remove the skins. The wine has a turpentiney smell to it, and I have not tasted it as of yet, but the skins have been on the wine for about 3 months, The wine has been sulfited and stored in closed buckets in the cool basement. I intend on blending this anyhow.... 

Any suggestions????


----------



## tatud4life

Dang Julie!!!! I hate to hear about that!!! The sad reality is that it is only going to get worse! Thank goodness we have nosy neighbors where I live. 

I finally got to spend my Christmas gift from my lovely wife today at my LHBS!!! 4 more carboys and I'll be set! I decided to purchase a Vinbrite filter kit also. I used it to bottle my mulled cinnamon and it is crystal clear!!! The bad thing is it took 1 1/2 hours to rack 5 gallons from one carboy to another!!  Good thing it wasn't expensive. I see an allinonepump in my near future.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Marc, The allinone is great bud! I rack and degassed 5 gallons of Berry bliss Melomel, 5-6 mins tops, bottles 24 - 750 ml bottles, 10 -15 mins tops, put pvc caps on em.
I stabilized and back sweetened my new batch of berry Bliss Melomel, it came out to 9.5 gallons..damn!
I back sweetened with the raw honey, this is a true Melomel this time, transferred to carboys.


----------



## tatud4life

Pumpkinman said:


> Marc, The allinone is great bud! I rack and degassed 5 gallons of Berry bliss Melomel, 5-6 mins tops, bottles 24 - 750 ml bottles, 10 -15 mins tops, put pvc caps on em.
> I stabilized and back sweetened my new batch of berry Bliss Melomel, it came out to 9.5 gallons..damn!
> I back sweetened with the raw honey, this is a true Melomel this time, transferred to carboys.



Yep!! I'm definitely getting one. I'm going to get the filter accessory as well. I couldn't t believe the difference!!! I'll filter every batch from here on out!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Yep, I filtered my Berry Bliss, only took minutes, what an improvement!


----------



## tatud4life

That is awesome!!! I'm trying to hint around to my wife that I want one. Hehehe.


----------



## ffemt128

Whoo Hoo, my friend Dan sent me a text. He has acquired some wine making equipment and will be dropping by the forum.


----------



## xanxer82

Finally had a bit of time today read the forum again. Been working on my Bio degree the past few months. Winter break until the 28th. Before that time I have roughly 50 gallons of various wines to bottle and a couple of beers as well. 
Got a kit i'd like to get get going before classes start for the spring but need to bottle all of my finished stuff first. 
Hope everyone is doing well and we have time to catch up.


----------



## cbritton

Today I spent time poring through the recipes I've gleaned from this forum (such a wealth of knowledge!!) and decided on a few batches. 
Tomorrow I'll be out getting the last bit of supplies I need for the Chocolate Orange Port - I can't WAIT for this one!


----------



## Julie

xanxer82 said:


> Finally had a bit of time today read the forum again. Been working on my Bio degree the past few months. Winter break until the 28th. Before that time I have roughly 50 gallons of various wines to bottle and a couple of beers as well.
> Got a kit i'd like to get get going before classes start for the spring but need to bottle all of my finished stuff first.
> Hope everyone is doing well and we have time to catch up.


 
Glad to see back you posting. And sounds like things are going well for you.


----------



## Hokapsig

ffemt128 said:


> Whoo Hoo, my friend Dan sent me a text. He has acquired some wine making equipment and will be dropping by the forum.


 
LEt me know what you don't take....

After getting home from work at 1:30 this morning, I decided to try cold stabilization on my Stueben by putting the carboy outside last night. Hopefully it's still there and it worked....


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> LEt me know what you don't take....
> 
> After getting home from work at 1:30 this morning, I decided to try cold stabilization on my Stueben by putting the carboy outside last night. Hopefully it's still there and it worked....


 
Where did you say you lived at ?


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Where did you say you lived at ?


 
AHHHH Julie.....wasn't this you just a few days ago 

This morning my husband, Mike, goes out to start his jeep, he goes to work 30 minutes before me and comes in to tell me that both of our jeeps have been ramsacked and he is noticing some little things missing in his jeep. Again, I felt violated!!!! I am so F**kin pissed!!!! The security level that I now have to live in is just wrong!!!! I AM NOT FORT KNOX!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry but I just need to vent!


----------



## Julie

Well yes that was me, but you know, I'm feeling better now and more than ready to go take care of someone else's carboy full of wine


----------



## Hokapsig

I did have about a half inch of crystals drop out last night, but the wine is not clear yet. I racked my Rioja and added more yeast nutrient to the Cran Lime skeeter Pee. In another day or 2, it will time to add the lime. The wife is drooling and chattering over this one since Julie's get together.

Thinking about making another batch of Candy Cane wine....


----------



## Tad53lewis

thanks for your posts


----------



## harleydmn

Woke up at 2am and just could not sleep. So, I start my Winery Series Cab and put my Sauvignon Blanc from Ca outside to start cold stabilization


----------



## mind-eraser

Second week for my Island Mist - Strawberry Lychee (maybe a problem? might need some help). Yesterday I racked the Strawberry Lychee after 2 weeks (said to do after 5 to 7 days but was still bubbling real good). The S.G. was .992. So today I added the Potassium Metabisulphite #3 and the Potassium Sorbate #4, stirred with drill. All is well so far. Next I (this is the problem maybe?) added the F-pack (the strawberry juice/syrup) or I tried. I managed to get most in as it didn't go through the funnel that fast as I expected it to. I lost about from a 1/4 or a 1/3 of a cup. I might have to back sweeten it. But how will it affect the final wine. I'm not a fan to much of strawberry wine so that helps (I only got the strawberry Lychee because I love the Lychee part and that's what was there). Anybody else have this problem? Or am I the only one that missed the carboy opening? Thanks for your help...... Bob 8)
P.S. I did take out the air, not by the stirring part (only stirred for the mixing) I used (forgot what it's called) the thing that you put on the bottles after you open it and suck out all the air. Put in a #7.5 bong in end that normally goes on the bottle and pumped out the air. This works really great. I see why I even put it on the bottles after opening cause they never last that long.


----------



## Pumpkinman

I started a 6 gallon batch of Tropical Daze, Dave's Blue Macaw variant, it is based on dragon blood/red dragon.
I wasn't so optimistic about it, as the fruit didn't really impart any real flavor as fast as the Berry blend, but I tweaked the recipe a bit, I substituted 2 - 48 oz cans of Dole Pineapple Juice for the lemon Juice, and obviously used a tropical blend of fruits.
I used a blend of Honey and sugar to bring it to an SG of 1.090 (I didn't have enough honey to make it), and I used a blend of yeasts, 71B-1122 & ICV D47, I didn't realize that the D47 is suggested for mead.
I decided ferment at a lower temp, I am not adding any additional heat, this should help to preserve the fruity esters.
This morning before I added 1/3 of the Yeast nutrient, Fermaid K, I sampled the must...WOW WOW WOW!!! I am highly impressed with the flavor! This will be another very enjoyable fruit wine!
This is more than I expected.

Tom


----------



## ffemt128

Had a nice visit from a fellow wine maker this evening. We enjoyed a glass of Elderberry and sampled a few others while doing some winery work. 

Tomorrow is Orthodox Christmas so Merry Cristmas to all our Orthodox members out there.

I'll be heading to Costco tomorrow. I see Lemon and Sugar on the list. Can someone say Pee.


----------



## Hokapsig

Had a nice visit with a fellow wine maker this evening. We enjoyed a glass of his Elderberry and sampled a few others while doing some winery work. 

Many thanks for the pressing and the bottles. Look forward to warmer weather to repay the favor....


----------



## Runningwolf

I think you two need to get a room


----------



## ffemt128

Given that I have 9 empty carboys and spring is fast approaching. I started another batch of Skeeter Pee. This batch will be the traditional SP. Last summer between giving it away and drinking it, we went through 20+ gallons. I figure I better get started early on making it this year. SO we will have a batch of Cranberry Lime ready in a month or so and this batch should be ready about the end of March. I'll likely get another batch started next month on President's Day since we are off work.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Racked my *Tropical Daze* off the lees, stabilized and back sweetened it, once again, my 6 gallon recipe became an 8 gallon recipe (I added enough fruit and honey to bump it up), I wish that the 10 gallon fermenting buckets were marked with the gallons up the side of the bucket just like the 6.5 and 7.9 gallon buckets are, I'll have to make them myself.
The Tropical Daze is dropping a substantial amount of sediment, I believe that this is from the bananas that I added, yep, I gave into the chatter about bananas giving a fruit wine more body, and yes it is true.

I racked my *Red Ale*, added the priming sugar, cleaned and sanitized all of the bottles, tweaked the recipe just a little to sweeten it just a bit and take away from the hoppy bitterness, this accentuated the malt a bit more, damn it is good!!!!! I bottled 2 cases


----------



## Hokapsig

With the SG down to 1.020, I added the Reallime to the Cran Lime Skeeter Pee batch. Gave another stir to the Apple wine (SG down to 1.050) and splash racked the Concord that Doug pressed for me on Sunday. 

What a quandry though - I've been asked to provide 150 split bottles for a wedding. Wonder if they would be happy with Skeeter Pee???


----------



## Pumpkinman

Bill, 
Bzac came up with a real ingenious method of making sparkling wine using encapsulated yeast, this eliminates a few steps and the need to have to make a yeast starter, riddle and disgorge the sediment from the bottle, and it is supposed to take as little as 2-6 weeks!

I am going to try it with a few bottles of Pinot Noir and maybe Chardonnay to see how it turns out.
This may be an easy way to come up with a Spumante or a nice light sparkling wine for the wedding.

I'm currently making Spumante from Moscato wine, even after just a few weeks, when we popped a bottle to see what was going on, it was fantastic, but it will take a year to complete.


----------



## Sammyk

*Yesterday.......*

I started 3 gallons of Apple Pie wine and a Island Mist Kiwi/Mellon kit that was a Christmas gift.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

SammyK: I have made the kiwi melon and it is great. I added 2 pounds of sugar to up it a bit though. My friends love it. We chill it down really well and then put frozen sliced strawberries in the glass for ice cubes. Yummy!!!


----------



## rezod11

Started a quad berry DB yesterday and cannot seem to get the SG above 1.072...any suggestions? More sugar? Honey?

My primary is about to overflow so I think I'll be getting a bigger one today when I go pick up my Selection International Amarone w/skins. Now I can have two in primary! Woohoo!


----------



## Pumpkinman

rezod11, More sugar or honey will do the trick, I suggest honey, the end result will be real nice!!


----------



## Hokapsig

Let me know how the Spumanti comes out. I may want to PM you for the procedure if you think it comes out okay. Let me know...


----------



## olusteebus

Cleaned 50 bottles today getting ready to bottle some peach. I also need to clean about 15 or so 375 ml for one gallon that I will add a bottle of peach brandy. 

I am going to add some white grape/peach concentrate (1 can) to at least 5 gallons of it to get the sg up to about 1.010. Don't think I will for the gallon that I am going to add the Brandy. 

If the peach taste is not enough, I may add some peach flavoring (beer flavoring) to it.

Any suggestions.


----------



## ffemt128

Going to try and rack my Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee off the heavy lees. May also try to get the Seyval Blanc racked and stabilized. Nice and clear.


----------



## tatud4life

Racked, stabilized, and cleared my blueberry today. I ended up with 7 gallons. I have 4 empty primaries and that is not a good thing. My wife wants me to make her favorites and I want to try a few more before I start making more of the house favorites. My sangria kit has been getting rave reviews, so it will be making a reappearance. The strawberry, quad berry, blackberry peach, and cherry limeade will all be made again and again no doubt.


----------



## tatud4life

Oh yeah. I racked and filtered my muscadine that I made from my own homegrown grapes. It is delicious if I do say so myself. Can't wait to drink this stuff! B


----------



## Pumpkinman

Bill,
No probs, if you'd like, I can give you the procedure and recipe for Spumante made the traditional way as well.
I should be making it using the new method within a few days if all goes as planned.


----------



## Deezil

So a couple days ago, i added a 750ml bottle of brandy to 9 bottles of 2011 Gold Raspberry, and sweetened it, pretty sweet.. For a total of 2 gallons.

Then the next day, i did the same thing although not quite as sweet, with 9 bottles of 2011 Red Raspberry & a 750ml bottle of brandy.. For another 2 gallons

The next night, racked 3 gallons of 2011 Blackberry-Cherry Melomel from 1-gallons into my 3-gallon carboy and topped up with blackberry & cherry experiments ("vishnik"?) that i decided were better spent in this batch... It's still clearing, i'll top it up with a splash of brandy when it needs it - gonna be good stuff.

So i have "very sweet" covered - riesling ice wine, gold rasp. port & red rasp. port

I have 5 more gallons of 2011 Gold Rasp. & 5 gallons of 2011 Red Rasp, to sweeten - i need some "middle of the road"/balanced wines & i think i'll do that with these.

Then maybe i'll leave the 6 gallons of 2012 Riesling like it is, relatively dry.. And maybe only backsweeten the Apple-Pear a tad... But i dunno if it'll need it, so maybe it'll stay relatively dry too...

The 2011 "leftovers" & 2012 Blackberry.. Dunno what i'm going to do with those yet..

What am i missing? Some oak? Maybe the blackberry...


----------



## Hokapsig

Pumpkinman said:


> Bill,
> No probs, if you'd like, I can give you the procedure and recipe for Spumante made the traditional way as well.
> I should be making it using the new method within a few days if all goes as planned.


 
Teach me that, oh wise master. This grasshopper needs to know....


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Transferred my pomegranate/tart cherry to secondary this morning. These one gallon jugs are just so cute.


----------



## Sammyk

LOL Shelley I have over 100 1-gallons and 12 1/2-gallons and never thought of them as cute.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Bill,
I'll post it in recipes in a bit, no probs~!


----------



## Boatboy24

Dragon Blood is crystal clear. Tonight, I'll rack and backsweeten. Tomorrow, I'll rack, degass and stabilize the Red Mountain Cab. Maybe get Red Mountain Trio #2 started. 

Need to get some lime on the lawn and take the outdoor Christmas deco down. Good thing it'll be in the high 60's this weekend.


----------



## xanxer82

Will be cleaning a couple hundred bottles tonight. Should be bottling either tomorrow evening or Sunday. The 2011 reds are all ready to be bottled. Sadly, I did not make anything in 2012.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Just finished up a Skype wine making session with my Mom. I got her a one gallon kit for Christmas and I bought one so we could do a wine together. Not quite as good as being there, but with her in MN and me in NC this was the best we could do. She started a Cranberry Apple from Juice and I started a Cranberry. The recipe threw me for a loop because it was 2 quarts juice and 2 quarts water. Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## Hokapsig

Racked another 5 gallons of Cranberry Pomegranate and the checked the Red Zinfandel, which is now down to 0.994 and ready to be racked (if I can just clean a carboy). 

While conducting my training course today, one of the construction guys wanted to revisit putting in a building for my winery. Might be time to broach the subject with person that holds the family purse strings.....


----------



## RegionRat

I started 25# of Sauerkraut tonight. I know it is not wine but it is still ferment.....

RR


----------



## rezod11

Pitched the yeast on my very first quad berry DB today!! Temp 78°, SG 1.086. Bubbling away...

Can't wait to taste this! Smells sooooo good...


----------



## ttimmer

Dragon's Blood is clearing nicely in the secondary. Printed labels for the bottles last night.

Started a batch of Tropical Haze today -- sugar content ended up higher than I thought they would based by the recipe... so I think I may have a version on my hands.

Ended up not adding any honey to the original must. As it is, the SG is starting at 1.090 (without the honey). Substituted key lime juice for the lemon. I think the combo of lime and pineapple will be amazing. I may add honey during backsweetening since I now have it on hand. I was originally thinking this may be a lower ABV recipe, but it is now leaning toward margarita-style. I will let you know as the process develops over the next few weeks.


----------



## Wade E

Worked on the car all morning. Replaced both front wheel hub bearing assemblies and rotors and pads all the way around. I let this stuff go pretty long as honestly I didnt think this car would be lasting this long as it has a cracked cylinder or blown intake gasket and either of those are a costly job and above my pay grade most likely. Its been like this for 1 1/2 years now and requires a gallon of antifreeze about every 1 1/2 to 2 weeks. I buy the cheapest stuff I can which is Walmart full strength at $9.87 and mix it 1/2 water to get 2 gallons for that price. I know, for what Ive paid in anti freeze by now I could have probably replaced the engine!!! LOL The Garage wanted $325 for each wheel bearing assem. plus another $100 to install. I bought the 4 rotors, pads, and wheel bearings at Napa for $440!!!! What a bunch of over priced jerks, I know they need to make money but cmon!!!!!! It isnt like I bought the cheap stuff at some of those other places.


----------



## millwright01

LHBS gave me a call today to say my special order Winexpert LE2012 Argentine Malbec Bonardo was in so I picked it up. Couldn't help it and bought a couple more to so 3 kits to get into primary now. Took me 2 hours to get the snow cleared today and then had to go to town for the wine, groceries,etc. so tomorrow afternoon will be wine day. Need to get in a little ice fishing in the morning. Tonight: football, cigar, and making a bit of room in the wine rack


----------



## DirtyDawg10

_What am I doing today?_

Drinking wine! Duh!!


----------



## rezod11

Thanks Pumpinman, I added about three #'s of sugar and brought the SG up to 1.086. Fermenting away happily...


----------



## rezod11

RegionRat said:


> I started 25# of Sauerkraut tonight. I know it is not wine but it is still ferment.....
> 
> RR



I've made my own kraut before, hubby said it was the best he'd ever tasted. Him being Polish, that means a lot

Just like wine, it's mostly time.


----------



## RegionRat

rezod11 said:


> I've made my own kraut before, hubby said it was the best he'd ever tasted. Him being Polish, that means a lot
> 
> Just like wine, it's mostly time.



We love it also. From the first sprinkling of salt on the raw cabbage to the finished product and all stages in between. 

RR


----------



## dan69man

Today I'm starting my eclipse Lodi Old vine Zinfandel and cleaning up from the bottling of my Stag Leap Merlot last night. 

Hopefully I'll be done in time to watch some football


----------



## reefman

RegionRat said:


> We love it also. From the first sprinkling of salt on the raw cabbage to the finished product and all stages in between.
> 
> RR


 Is there a forum for making kraut? Or a recipe somewhere. I'd like to try it myself.


----------



## reefman

Cleaning out the basement today. Need to sell some junk on Ebay to make room for more wine.
I have three batches going now, just pitched the yeast on my Candy Cane, plus two other batches in secondary. Cranberry lime Skeeter Pee and an ice style reisling kit (WE).
Need room to start my WE Sangria Zinfindel Blush kit.


----------



## RegionRat

*Home Made Sauerkraut*



reefman said:


> Is there a forum for making kraut? Or a recipe somewhere. I'd like to try it myself.



No problem. 

I have a special fermentation crock but you don't need one. You can just weigh the sauerkraut down with a bottle filled with water and a plate. I also used a food processor to shred the cabbage but you could just use a knife.



Sauerkraut:

3Tbs salt per 5# cabbage.

7 small heads of cabbage Removed outer leaves and reserved 4 to use later.

Quartered heads and removed cores.

Cut them into 1/8 heads.

Cuisinart 12-Cup Food Processor. With 3mm shredder head.

Ended up with 15lbs shredded cabbage




Added 9Tbls canning salt.

Worked cabbage and salt in by crushing in hands for hour or so to break down the cell walls to get juice flowing.


Once it started getting wet I switched to a plastic cup to crush it more. Notice the drop in volume.



Transfer to Fermentation crock




Place reserved outer leaves on top of cabbage and put stone weights on top

Put on lid and fill water channel with water


Leave on counter over night

Juice should rise to 1 ½ to 2 inch above stones.

If more brine is needed use: 1 cup of water and 1tbls salt


Leave in a warm place for a few days until fermentation starts.

Transfer to cool spot for 4 to 6 weeks.

Enjoy

RR


----------



## reefman

wow, that's fairly simple, just cabgage and salt?

I'll look for a crock and give it a try.


----------



## RegionRat

reefman said:


> wow, that's fairly simple, just cabgage and salt?
> 
> I'll look for a crock and give it a try.



You dont have to use a crock, they are nice though. Any nonreactive container would work. I am sure you could walk around the kitchen section of Walmart and find something to use. You could even use a 1 gal food grade bucket.

RR


----------



## rezod11

Here is a good place to start. 

http://www.wildfermentation.com/making-sauerkraut-2/

You don't have to make such a large recipe, but it is quite simple. Just make sure to keep it submerged. Keep one or two leaves of cabbage whole to cover all of the shredded cabbage under your weight.


----------



## Julie

rezod11 said:


> Here is a good place to start.
> 
> http://www.wildfermentation.com/making-sauerkraut-2/
> 
> You don't have to make such a large recipe, but it is quite simple. Just make sure to keep it submerged. Keep one or two leaves of cabbage whole to cover all of the shredded cabbage under your weight.


 
This is how I do it, I lay whole leaves then add a plate and then add the weight and to add to this, you can either can it or freeze it.


----------



## pjd

RegionRat said:


> I started 25# of Sauerkraut tonight. I know it is not wine but it is still ferment.....
> 
> RR


 Does anyone know how to do pickles? Fermented the old fashioned way? I believe they are called sours in the fancy delis.


----------



## RegionRat

pjd said:


> Does anyone know how to do pickles? Fermented the old fashioned way? I believe they are called sours in the fancy delis.



http://www.wildfermentation.com/making-sour-pickles-2/

I have this guy's book _Wild Fermentation
_ The above 2 recipes are from that book. It is a good read. I ferment all kinds of things. 

RR


----------



## rob

Pickles you say? Make them with the krout, buy small 3inch cucumbers and layer the krout every 2inches and then put 10 to 12 cucumbers, they are the best!


----------



## Pumpkinman

RR, is this the guy who owns Katz deli in NYC?


----------



## RegionRat

rob said:


> Pickles you say? Make them with the krout, buy small 3inch cucumbers and layer the krout every 2inches and then put 10 to 12 cucumbers, they are the best!



I have never done that. It sounds like something that would be soooo good. 

I do use a little juice from what ever I have going at the time as kind of a "starter" to get a batch going.

RR


----------



## reefman

rob said:


> Pickles you say? Make them with the krout, buy small 3inch cucumbers and layer the krout every 2inches and then put 10 to 12 cucumbers, they are the best!


 
Sliced or whole?


----------



## RegionRat

Pumpkinman said:


> RR, is this the guy who owns Katz deli in NYC?



He does mention growing up in NYC but makes no mention in his book of the Deli you speak of. He says in his book he is now living in the "Hills of Tennessee."

His book_ Wild Fermentation_ is a very good read.

RR


----------



## RegionRat

reefman said:


> Sliced or whole?



I would leave them whole. I might mention also to cut 1/2 - 1/4 inch off the blossom end.

RR


----------



## ffemt128

Stirred and checked the sq of the latest batch of pee. SG was at 1.040 so I added the additional nutrient and energizer along with the last bottle of lemon. Should be ready to go into carboy in about a week.


----------



## Hokapsig

Racked the Red Zin and Cran Lime Skeeter Pee into carboys last night. Also racked the Concord, which now has no turpentiney smell after sulfiting. The apple wine continues to ferment, and I hope it will eventually clear (I had added bentonite pre-fermentation). I need to do a bit of back sweetening and acid adjusting so I can start bottling.


----------



## Boatboy24

Praying that this little winter storm tweaks it's path a tad northward. We are expecting just a couple inches right now. But a very slight shift would move us into the "3-6 inches of accumulation" area.


----------



## Hokapsig

Boat, make sure it's clear NEXT Sunday in your area (specifically Silver Spring) so I get into work and back out the same day.


----------



## ttimmer

Going to spend money at the supply store (new carboy, mix and stir, etc) then home to rack my Tropical Daze variant into the secondary, and backsweeten my Dragons Blood. Gonna be a busy wine night at my house. Not sure if I will bottle the DB tonight, or wait until tomorrow. Wine rack was finished this morning and I am itching to put something on it!


----------



## Boatboy24

Hokapsig said:


> Boat, make sure it's clear NEXT Sunday in your area (specifically Silver Spring) so I get into work and back out the same day.



Should only be a dusting up there. The worst is supposed to be on the South side of town this time.


----------



## pjd

RegionRat said:


> http://www.wildfermentation.com/making-sour-pickles-2/
> 
> I have this guys book _Wild Fermentation_http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/wil...=pla&ean=9781931498234&isbn=9781931498234&r=1
> 
> The above 2 recipes are from that book. It is a good read. I ferment all kinds of things.
> 
> RR


RegionRat, Now you have done it! I went to the local grocery this morning and came home with several heads of cabbage and a box of Kosher salt, Then I hit the local flea market where the nice Mexican produce seller had pint baskets of Habanero and Ghost peppers for a buck each and large red bell peppers for 50 cents each. I now have a batch of kraut fermenting and a half gallon of pepper sauce fermenting!
Thanks for the link! I really enjoyed reading the site and will be ordering the book. 
I could not find any small cucumbers to make the pickles but I will be in the future.
Happy Fermenting!


----------



## RegionRat

pjd said:


> RegionRat, Now you have done it! I went to the local grocery this morning and came home with several heads of cabbage and a box of Kosher salt, Then I hit the local flea market where the nice Mexican produce seller had pint baskets of Habanero and Ghost peppers for a buck each and large red bell peppers for 50 cents each. I now have a batch of kraut fermenting and a half gallon of pepper sauce fermenting!
> Thanks for the link! I really enjoyed reading the site and will be ordering the book.
> I could not find any small cucumbers to make the pickles but I will be in the future.
> Happy Fermenting!




After you read the book get back to us and tell us what you think. I think this is going to open a new chapter in your life.

I grow most of the things I ferment. After it ferments out I can. But there is nothing like fresh out of the fermenter. The pepper sauce I make ferments the I age it like wine for 6 to 8 months. Then I blend it with vinegar. The best ever! Here is a link to something along the way I do it. Pepper sauce 

Here is a batch of pickles I just started.


RR


----------



## Pumpkinman

Busy evening!
I racked and adjusted the acidity on my Chianti, 5 gallons, it was just a bit flat, I am very pleased now
I racked the Pinot Noir, 5 gallons, extremely pleased with this wine, a real nice fruit forward and just enough acidity.
I racked the Lambrusco, 5 gallons, this was in need of degassing, real bad.
I racked the Tropical Daze , 8 gallons, this was in desperate need of degassing, several passes with the Allinone and that was taken care of, stabilized it and added sparkolloid.
I'm picking up 30 lbs of raw honey tomorrow, going to order another Red Ale kit, the honey in the secondary tweak was amazing! These two cases have moved real fast, everyone loves it! This time....I'll keep it on the down low....lol
I may have to start another batch of Berry Bliss Melomel, keep the inventory stocked!


----------



## Julie

RegionRat and to those who posted about fermenting foods.

I copied those posts and started a thread under Foods & Pairings. I found these posts very interesting and felt they needed their own little thread.


----------



## RegionRat

Julie said:


> RegionRat and to those who posted about fermenting foods.
> 
> I copied those posts and started a thread under Foods & Pairings. I found these posts very interesting and felt they needed their own little thread.



Thanks Julie.

I was like WTH. Morning coffee is just now starting to kick in and I do not remember starting a thread last nigh. I had to go look and see how many empty wine bottle there were. It would not have been the first time, lol. 

I didnt mean to hijack that thread. If I would have though there would be that much interest I would have started a thread.

RR


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night, I got the Dragon Blood racked and backsweetened. Today, I'm wondering what happened to the snowstorm we were supposed to get. As late as 10am yesterday, they were calling for 2-4 inches of snow where I live. Guess what? NOT ONE FLAKE!


----------



## Julie

Boatboy24 said:


> Last night, I got the Dragon Blood racked and backsweetened. Today, I'm wondering what happened to the snowstorm we were supposed to get. As late as 10am yesterday, they were calling for 2-4 inches of snow where I live. Guess what? NOT ONE FLAKE!


 
Well I think we got it here! Went to bed and seen nothing on the news about any accumulation and go up to about 2" of snow and dam cold out!!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Well I think we got it here! Went to bed and seen nothing on the news about any accumulation and go up to about 2" of snow and dam cold out!!!!


 
Mist have stayed north. We only got about 1/2" if that. Was cold this am when I walked my daughter to school.


----------



## Hokapsig

It's a tad chilly being on metal scaffolding 30 feet in the air with a nice breeze blowing from the river. 

Since the boss has a jewelry party to go to tonight, I will work on adjusting some pH's and backsweetening and getting ready to teach Construction Safety tomorrow.


----------



## millwright01

Bought and started a Cheeky Monkey Shiraz today. Tomorrow I am off to try to catch some Whitefish and Perch through the ice.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Racked and filtered 8 gallons of Berry Bliss Melomel, boy this stuff is great, it turned out a bit darker using 17 lbs of fruit for 8 gallons. I cannot stress enough how much help the Allinone pump has been!
You Rock Steve!!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Just got home from a party with neighbors. Apparently the wine was a big hit with my friend.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## Hokapsig

Training completed, ran the bank and was asked for more wine, went to wife's Christmas party (finally) and was asked "where was the wine". Getting up early tomorrow to go and assist the local meadery in bottling.


----------



## reefman

Got three batches to rack today.
My candy cane...from primary to secondary
Skeeter pee needs another rack...and stabilizing.
WE Riesling Ice Style kit needs to be rack...I think it was stuck or slowed down due to the temp. in my basement down to 63F. It said to rack off lees at 1.060 or less after 10 days. It was still at 1.068 after 10 days.
I have to check it this morning after Church.


----------



## ffemt128

Just cleaned 26 bottles and sanitized. Thinking of racking the cranberry pee and stabilizing. Need to see if I have a 3 liter bottle first. Could be a good reason to back sweeten come catawba. I saw a 3 liter bottle that needed racked of the diamonds while i was cleaning bottles. Hmmmm Decisions Decision.....

Going to clean the house also. Was kind of bummed when I looked in the fridge to find out my wife took the extra rack of ribs from last night's dinner to her sisters. Had to make due with a turkey sandwhich instead of leftover ribs......Just wasn't what I was looking for.


----------



## mind-eraser

Yesterday I bottled my strawberry lychee and today I capped and labeled the bottles. Now the aging starts....


----------



## Hokapsig

Helped to bottle 35 gallons of Mead at Laurel Highlands Meadery in Greensburg, PA. Thanks to Matt for allowing me to help. I invited Matt along to the western PA meeting at Luva Bella on March 30. 

Got to put out more carboys tonight to take advantage of the weather for cold stabilizing.


----------



## ffemt128

Added my Cranberry concentrate to the Lime Pee, it's officially Cranberry Lime at this point. Need to allow it to settled out a few weeks then I'll back sweeten any additional amount and bottle.


----------



## eblasmn9

Bottled the RJS Super Tuscan and the WE Amarone with skins. Will label them tonight. Will Rack WE Matador Trio Red off of clearing lees later also.


----------



## Hokapsig

Pitched the yeast for my Apple Raspberry and my Apple Cherry wines. We will see how these test batches go.....


----------



## Pumpkinman

Found that a local garden center just added a home brew section to its inventory, 6 gallon carboys for $31.99, all sorts of beer ingredients available to include hops, grains, DME and LME, yeasts and soon...wine kits. Although the manager couldn't remember the brand of the kits, I saw them listed between $50-$139.
I picked up a 6 gallon carboy and a bottle of Star San for under $50.00


----------



## Pumpkinman

I am about ready to kick a damn laptop across the room...my wife conveniently volunteered me to fix the bosses laptop.....and expected me to have it done before she leaves for work tomorrow morning....no big deal...the POS just blue screened and I cannot repair the start up the conventional way..... grrrrrr, I've been going at it for 4 hrs....these people are getting an invoice for this....did I mention that Windows 7 is a pain in the arse!!!!


----------



## Julie

Pumpkinman said:


> I am about ready to kick a damn laptop across the room...my wife conveniently volunteered me to fix the bosses laptop.....and expected me to have it done before she leaves for work tomorrow morning....no big deal...the POS just blue screened and I cannot repair the start up the conventional way..... grrrrrr, I've been going at it for 4 hrs....these people are getting an invoice for this....did I mention that Windows 7 is a pain in the arse!!!!


 
LOL, I'll stick with XP


----------



## Pumpkinman

I agree Julie, but as an IT Guy (or trying to be a former IT guy) XP isn't supported by Microsoft anymore, while it is very much a pleasure to deal with and work with, most people these days have Windows 7 and Windows 8...blah....they are just windows Vista made to look a bit prettier.....


----------



## Boatboy24

Recovering. After weeks and weeks of prep, I took a certification exam yesterday to obtain my PMP (project management professional) designation (I passed). Glad that's over with. I'll celebrate tonight by bottling my Belgian Black Ale.


----------



## Julie

Congrats Boatboy!


----------



## Julie

Tom,

We have windows 7 & 8 here at work and my first thought when I seen 7 was vista which I do not like at all. As long as my programs will run on XP I'm keeping it.

Same with Office, Microsoft totally screwed up the newer versions


----------



## Pumpkinman

Julie, Agreed, in my home office, that's all I use.

Congrats Boatboy!


----------



## ttimmer

Thank goodness for a break in wine making for the last couple days; as we have welcomed a new puppy into our home. She is a joy, but the time spent watching/house breaking her makes the time I spend wine making look like a cake walk! Racking and back-sweetening the Tropical Daze variant tomorrow.


----------



## Julie

ttimmer said:


> Thank goodness for a break in wine making for the last couple days; as we have welcomed a new puppy into our home. She is a joy, but the time spent watching/house breaking her makes the time I spend wine making look like a cake walk! Racking and back-sweetening the Tropical Daze variant tomorrow.


 
What breed is your puppy? We have a Show Us Your Pets thread in the General Chit Chat, post up a pic!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Finally fixed that laptop...and recovered all of the files. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeew, that was a tough one.


----------



## Deezil

Pumpkinman said:


> I agree Julie, but as an IT Guy (or trying to be a former IT guy) XP isn't supported by Microsoft anymore, while it is very much a pleasure to deal with and work with, most people these days have Windows 7 and Windows 8...blah....they are just windows Vista made to look a bit prettier.....





Pumpkinman said:


> Finally fixed that laptop...and recovered all of the files. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeew, that was a tough one.



And that, is why my mom could never convince me to get into the computer field. She'd always tell me i was smart enough for it and not everyone is, and i was always thinking i was smart enough to know thats not what i wanted to do... When i was 14, and already i was the family's go-to guy for computer fixes, i already knew it wasnt the job for me.. Good job gettin it fixed though, i put in enough time to know that thats a great feeling


----------



## Hokapsig

I am perplexed. I was offered another job with a hefty pay increase and more vacation, but more work/stress. Right now I do okay and am comfortable, but the job is a no brainer and I have little to no stress and a company car. The new job would have no travel, the one I have now allows me to travel (so I can visit winerys on my trip). The job I have now will allow me to work from home from time to time. The new job would require me to be there. 

I don't know what to do....


----------



## rezod11

Hokapsig said:


> I am perplexed. I was offered another job with a hefty pay increase and more vacation, but more work/stress. Right now I do okay and am comfortable, but the job is a no brainer and I have little to no stress and a company car. The new job would have no travel, the one I have now allows me to travel (so I can visit winerys on my trip). The job I have now will allow me to work from home from time to time. The new job would require me to be there.
> 
> I don't know what to do....



I think you already answered your own question. Freedom to travel, making enough money to be happy with life vs. more stress and less freedom. As my husband states time and again, you settle for a job, but you never settle for your life. More money will not make you happier. Unless it's a means to an end and the end is in sight...? I know you have other dreams on the horizon. How soon will those dreams be recognized?

Let me know when you will be passing through my area again, we can sit down and enjoy a glass of wine: ) I look forward to meeting you tête-à-tête.


----------



## Hokapsig

I might be out in the Twinsburg/Streetsboro area in a week to two. Let me see what I can bottle up.


----------



## rezod11

Awesome! Keep me posted! I don't have anything bottled yet, but I'd be happy to share a bottle of my favorite commercial: )


----------



## Runningwolf

rezod11 said:


> I think you already answered your own question. Freedom to travel, making enough money to be happy with life vs. more stress and less freedom. As my husband states time and again, you settle for a job, but you never settle for your life. More money will not make you happier. Unless it's a means to an end and the end is in sight...? I know you have other dreams on the horizon. How soon will those dreams be recognized?


 
I agree with rezod


----------



## Hokapsig

I like not having to report to my boss (I only talk to him every other week if that) and I have the freedom to go and visit my sites in my company car. But there is no challenge to this job. With the new job, I'd be home every night, have more money to pursue my goals, and I'd be working with former coworkers that I liked and respected.


----------



## rezod11

Then perhaps you need to do a plus/minus chart. Reasons to take the opportunity, reasons not to. Only you can decide what is best for you.


----------



## Hokapsig

we were writing on the napkins at dinner tonight. I even phoned a friend to get her opinion and she was in Puerto Rico when I tracked her down.


----------



## rezod11

Bill, you will find the best course of action for you. And don't forget, even if you make the "wrong" decision, it's better than making no decision. Further, no decision or situation is permanent. The one thing that you can rely on in life is that everything changes


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig, one point you need to consider is who you will be reporting to and what that person is like. I don't care how much money you make inthe world, it can never be enough when you have to walk on eggshells all day long.


----------



## Runningwolf

Take the extra time right now to finish your classes and plan for your goal. When you're ready to start making the move you'll wish you had this extra time. On the other hand the extra money might help you attain the big goal. Bill, keep in mind, we helped most of the wineries in Pittsburgh get started.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Bill, years ago, I took a job as a data consultant in NYC, the money was unreal, but the guys in charge were jackasses, like Julie mentioned, we walked on eggshells. We absolutely hated dealing with them, the one guy, a supervisor, couldn't handle the fact that a few of us knew much more than him, so he made a point of being a hard *** to the point of it being absurd.
The hrs were long, I had to be up at 4:30 am, at the train station by 6:15 am, make a mad dash down 5th ave to get to the office by 8am, if I wasn't done with a client in time in the afternoon and missed my train, I wouldn't get home until after 7:30 pm...then come home, eat dinner (by myself at that hr) shower, and time for bed so I would be rested up to do it all over....

My point is, the money was great, but the quality of life sucked...stress all the time.
I was happiest the day I decided that enough was enough and told the supervisor that the next time he talked down to me, I was going to toss him out of the 6th floor window....lmao....


----------



## tatud4life

Bill, I work for a boss that thinks he is a couple of stages outside of his. You know the type. The ones that forgot where they came from and try to act like they are better than everyone else. Let me just tell you. I CAN'T STAND HIM!!!!!!!! I like my job and my co workers very much. (Well, most of them. LOL) He is my 5th boss in almost 8 years due to previous bosses getting promotions and the such. I've never had any issue with any boss that I have had in the past. I consider myself a hard worker and someone that people can come to to get things done. I actually pride myself on that fact. But, this guy makes me want to punch him in the face and then do as Tom suggests. He tries to make others look stupid to his bosses just to make himself look smart. He takes our ideas and suggestions and turns them in as his own. No amount of money can make up for an idiot overbearing boss. Your health and well being is just not worth sacrficing.


----------



## Julie

tatud4life said:


> Bill, I work for a boss that thinks he is a couple of stages outside of his. You know the type. The ones that forgot where they came from and try to act like they are better than everyone else. Let me just tell you. I CAN'T STAND HIM!!!!!!!! I like my job and my co workers very much. (Well, most of them. LOL) He is my 5th boss in almost 8 years due to previous bosses getting promotions and the such. I've never had any issue with any boss that I have had in the past. I consider myself a hard worker and someone that people can come to to get things done. I actually pride myself on that fact. But, this guy makes me want to punch him in the face and then do as Tom suggests. He tries to make others look stupid to his bosses just to make himself look smart. He takes our ideas and suggestions and turns them in as his own. No amount of money can make up for an idiot overbearing boss. Your health and well being is just not worth sacrficing.


 
Wow did you hit that nail on the head. I have been dealing with someone like this for the last 4 years and I have had enough. I am now thinking of retiring in a year and a half, my goal was another 3 1/2 years but I never know from one day to the next what kind of mood my boss is in. Lately it has been very nice but I know it will not last.


----------



## Rocky

Wow, after reading these posts I am really glad I am retired! Looking back, I had a great 40+ year career with some great bosses and some real horses' arses, and somehow I learned to work for either kind. My career was largely shaped by my first boss who was also the best boss I ever had. Forty-three years and four compaines later we are still friends. He taught me early on that "you know what" rolls down hill and bosses are subject to the same pressures from above. I decided it was my responsibility either to work with them or find another job. I owed that to myself, my family and the company that was paying me. The advantage of three years in the Army also served me well. Education and training were the keys to making oneself more valuable and useful to any company.


----------



## tatud4life

I completely agree that bosses have the same problem that their subordinates do with being at the bottom of the hill. But, not all bosses know how to handle it just like the regular employees. Being an outspoken, blunt person like I am, I have an extremely hard time not letting my current boss know just what I think. LOL Just like what happened today. We were having problems with a certain part of onr of our processes. He asked what I thought so I told him. He told me that I was wrong and couldn't really explain it to me in a way that I could understand and told me to call a couple of people. I called those people and they told me that I was correct in my thinking. I almost bit my tongue off holding my true thoughts back after that. How in the world am I supposed to listen to or even respect anything this lovely person says?!?!?!? Anywho. That is my rant for the day. LOL

Julie, I wish I was at that stage in my life that I could actually let my boss know how I truely feel knowing that they really couldn't do anything to me. Having that bargaining chip must be nice. Alot of my co workers have that little weapon in their pocket and get away with murder at work. It's both irritating and awe inspiring all at the same time. LOL


----------



## Julie

For me it is like a light at the end of a tunnel, I have not told anyone here that I am even thinking of retiring. The worst part for me is working in a school district as a manager, I am considered an "at will employee" and they can eliminate my position whenever they want. 

One thing that I always keep in mind is, make the best of your day, don't let anyone get to you, just remember this is NOT my life just a way to my life and I'm not taking one of these azzholes here home with me! 

Well cept my husband, he is the senior maintenance tech. LOL, which there are times we have some good laughs since I'm on the management side and he is the union president of his contract!


----------



## Hokapsig

Well, my current boss is okay, but does not return calls or emails, but contacts me when he wants something. So he's pretty hands off and lets me do my thing. The new boss would be the plant manager with a dotted line to corporate. I'm leaning toward the new job as it would be working with former coworkers that appreciated my talents too. In retrospect, I should have never interviewed for the new job, but my ego wanted to be validated that I COULD get that job if I wanted to (quite childish of myself if you ask me)


----------



## Pumpkinman

Bill,
You have the opportunity to take it if you want to.
We all need to feel validated from time to time.
Have you thought about letting your current boss know? Maybe he will come back with a counter offer of more money, you get to kill 2 birds with one stone...more money and same freedom at work, but something tells me, once you let that cat outta the bag, things will inevitably change.


----------



## Hokapsig

Tom, although I thought about that, that's not my style to play 2 ends against the middle. I did go to the new company and spoke with some of my former co workers (friends) which had worked with me and possibly put in a good word for me. It just felt right and I will start my new position at the end of February. They work an extra hour from Monday to thursday and only a half day on Friday. I can live with that work life balance.

Thanks to all for your thoughts and input. You have no idea how much they are appreciated.


----------



## Julie

Bill, congrats and good luck


----------



## Boatboy24

Congrats Bill! 

Nice to be able to choose between two jobs these days. Sounds like you thought this on through and are on the road to better things.


----------



## Runningwolf

Congratulations and good luck, Bill!


----------



## Hokapsig

Now I have to go in and put in my resignation tomorrow. Why can't this be easy?

Thanks for all the kind words. Hopefully this gets me closer to my ultimate goal quicker, especially after kids are done with college (3 more years)....


----------



## rezod11

Good Luck Bill, I took someone's resignation today that just blew my mind. She had to do what she had to do. And so do you.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Good Luck!


----------



## ffemt128

Congrats Bill. Just think of all the free eveings you'll have to spend in the winery now. I know it couldn't have been an easy choice, but you made the choice that will be most beneficial for you and your family. The big question now is, "how's your wife going to handle having you around every evening?"


----------



## Hokapsig

I'm wondering if I can get my basement permitted as a bonded winery. My friend that has the meadery got his basement permitted and he was in a town (non-commercial). I'm going to look into that, but I will be kicked out of the winery when the wife is on the treadmill (located in the winery) training for the Pittsburgh half marathon.


----------



## Boatboy24

The Pittsburgh half marathon is run outside, no? So there is no better place to train than outside. 

(let us know what the wife throws at you when you mention that to her)


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> I'm wondering if I can get my basement permitted as a bonded winery. My friend that has the meadery got his basement permitted and he was in a town (non-commercial). I'm going to look into that, but I will be kicked out of the winery when the wife is on the treadmill (located in the winery) training for the Pittsburgh half marathon.


 

I think that would largely depend on your local zoning and ordinances first and foremost.

Just realized that I need to go out this evening and get a present for a birthday party tomorrow. Last thing I wanted to have to do is go out in this crap today. Roads in our community are about horrendous right now. Hopefully it will get better. I'm thinking any 6 y/o would just love cash in a card.....


----------



## Hokapsig

(let us know what the wife throws at you when you mention that to her)[/QUOTE said:


> Oh I don't have to mention that to get her to throw stuff at me.
> 
> Working from the home office the second half of the day. Time to put the carboys outside for some cold stabilization....


----------



## ffemt128

Snow looks to be done here, just finished shoveling my driveway, walks and the sidewalks of my 3 neighbors. Did that routine 2 other times today to keep ahead of the falling snow.


----------



## Boatboy24

Snow is finishing here. I think I'll go out and fan it off the driveway. Another dusting...


----------



## Boatboy24

Finally bottled the CC Sterling Merlot this morning. I started it in June thinking it'd give me something to drink while the other stuff aged. It just took a while to come around. A dose of Tancor Grand Cru right after Thanksgiving perked it up though. 

Starting my second Red Mountain Trio in a few. I'm going to ferment this one with D254.


----------



## ttimmer

Julie said:


> What breed is your puppy? We have a Show Us Your Pets thread in the General Chit Chat, post up a pic!



English Bulldog. She will be 9 Weeks tomorrow. I'll have to post a pic.


----------



## Hokapsig

After leaving my carboys outside last night, I ended up with about an inch of crystals on the bottom of each carboy. I'll need to bring them in one by one and do some racking.

Oddly, there were woman's footprints around the carboys and a familiar red jeep left tracks in my driveway. How strange....


----------



## Runningwolf

Bill I would not rack yet. They should be left out for at least 10 days at temps below 28*. If temps get 15-18* then you can be concerned about temps. Just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Julie

ttimmer said:


> English Bulldog. She will be 9 Weeks tomorrow. I'll have to post a pic.


 
ooooh one of the ancesters of my Boxer! Will look forward to seeing a pic


----------



## Hokapsig

But Dan, the temps are going into the 50's this week. So much for the cold stabilziing by mother nature.

Temps are going into the 30's on Monday, so I'll bring them in then.


----------



## Runningwolf

You won't believe it. I'm watching Roy Rogers. Haven't seen it in 40 years. Oh yeah, putting my new corker together also in preperation for tomorrow, printing labels and setting bottles a side.


----------



## Runningwolf

Bill when thy reach the 50-55 mark go ahead and bring them in then.


----------



## tonyt

Hooking up a new printer in my office - arrrrg!


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> You won't believe it. I'm watching Roy Rogers. Haven't seen it in 40 years. Oh yeah, putting my new corker together also in preperation for tomorrow, printing labels and setting bottles a side.


 
What new corker?

And Bill I would do like Dan said what until it does reach 50's, I can't believe you are believing a weatherman!


----------



## Julie

tonyt said:


> Hooking up a new printer in my office - arrrrg!


 
lol, you having a problem doing this?


----------



## tonyt

Julie said:


> lol, you having a problem doing this?


LOL, I haven't even started. I've been surfing WMT since 10am. Good thing I'm the boss!


----------



## mdtrey12

Sitting in Rome, Italy... sipping on some local!! Montepulciano and Galioppo reds that are dirt cheap and would put next to anything on the shelf in the US! Need pics to prove??











I am Army stationed in Germany.... My family; Wife Ashley, her mother Jan, and our 1 year old Leyna...one in the oven too!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW how cool is that? Keep sending picture's, we love them!

Julie I bought an Italian corker this morning.


----------



## Pumpkinman

How amazing!!!!! I agree please send more pics!
I use to Visit Rome often, I lived in Livorno, not too far from Camp Derby.

Ironically enough, my wife started the morning asking me if I would like to go on a Wine Tour In Italy! It's just a dream at this point, but it is a goal we are going to work towards!!!!


----------



## Rocky

mdtrey12, Have we talked? I was stationed in Aschaffenburg in Norther Bavaria a long time ago. Where are you stationed and what unit? I was 3rd ID Division Artillery (2nd Bn, 41st Arty).


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> WOW how cool is that? Keep sending picture's, we love them!
> 
> Julie I bought an Italian corker this morning.



Sweet! What was wrong with the Portuguese corker?


----------



## tonyt

You're not really there unless you bring back samples


----------



## Deezil

Julie said:


> Sweet! What was wrong with the Portuguese corker?



I'm guessing it didn't have an Italian accent..


----------



## Runningwolf

Portuguese is still fine and I highly recommend it as it is very affordable and only twice that of a hand corker. The Italian is taller and has a longer handle for easier leverage. The Italian is twice as much as the Port at about $135. I've been using a Swiss corker this week which are closer to $800. Each one has their own benefits but when you get into the Swiss which is the Cadillac of floor corkers, it also breaks down more and parts are very expensive for it. The Portuguese I have has had at least 6000 bottles go through it with no issues or rust. At $65 it is an awesome tool. I never use any meta on my corkers as it is very corrosive.


----------



## grapeman

Julie said:


> What new corker?


 


Runningwolf said:


> Julie I bought an Italian corker this morning.


 
All right you guys brought it up again so here are some Italian Corkers. Or at least Italian Cork Soakers to make it easier to cork.
[ame]http://vimeo.com/1988021[/ame]


----------



## Runningwolf

Me thinks Rich is in rare form or on some good meds today! I hear Nurse Rachet calling.


----------



## tatud4life

Started a batch of Dave's Dragon's Blood, but used peaches and cut the lemon juice down to 32 oz.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL on the happy pills!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Helped a friend degass a few batches of wine using my All In One, he was so impressed he ordered one tonite!
I opened a real nice bottle of Bottle Moscato, I was real impressed, 1.5 liters for under $14, real nice fruit and sweetness, it was a hit. Came home and had to Open a bottle of Tomassi Valpolicella, another real nice wine, very happy with it!


----------



## ffemt128

Heading over to a friends house to help hom get 2 batches of Skeeter Pee started. These will be his first batches of wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Let us know how this yeast handles "kit juice".



Boatboy24 said:


> Starting my second Red Mountain Trio in a few. I'm going to ferment this one with D254.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Let us know how this yeast handles "kit juice".



30 hours in and it is going very strong! Gave it some FT Rouge too.


----------



## grapeman

ibglowin said:


> LOL on the happy pills!


 Negative on that boys. I save those for overnight when I need them. Two weeks from the last chemo treatment and not much for pain right now. Just feeling good I suppose. If I had said something about an Italian and Corker- you better bet Dan would have brought up the cork soakers! LOL


----------



## reefman

racked my Riesling Ice wine today, stabilized, added clarifier and f-pack. Degassed with my ebay Gomco vacuum pump. Did a nice job.
Then I racked the candy cane wine and cleaned up all the equipment.
Fermentor bucket still smells like peppermint....cleaned it several times, even with oxyclean....
any suggestions on how to get rid of the smell?


----------



## Pumpkinman

Star San usually takes all the odors away, at least in my fermenters.


----------



## Runningwolf

grapeman said:


> Negative on that boys. I save those for overnight when I need them. Two weeks from the last chemo treatment and not much for pain right now. Just feeling good I suppose. If I had said something about an Italian and Corker- you better bet Dan would have brought up the cork soakers! LOL


 You're right Rich. There are a few of us that are pretty vulnerable to others when ever there is a chance. It's just more fun when it's Julie.


----------



## Julie

Hey!!!


----------



## Deezil

Runningwolf said:


> It's just more fun when it's Julie.





My nose is cursing you from the back-shot of A&W root beer foam it just had to cope with

On another note, our natural gas furance died last night... Not knowing much about natural gas, it was a "fun" crash course (  /  )... Guy's supposed to come out from 10-12 tomorrow, so we'll see... Electric space heaters for now.. Poor power bill... But thank goodness for it being on the home insurance


----------



## Deezil

Deezil said:


> On another note, our natural gas furance died last night... Not knowing much about natural gas, it was a "fun" crash course (  /  )... Guy's supposed to come out from 10-12 tomorrow, so we'll see... Electric space heaters for now.. Poor power bill... But thank goodness for it being on the home insurance



Come to find out it was a 24hr emergency service call that we had placed with the home insurance company and by making us wait til today (since saturday night) to get it fixed, he's axed himself from ever getting work from the home insurance company ever again.. 

Didn't get a handshake, didn't get an explanation, didn't get eye contact, he was on the phone 3/4 of the time, didn't get a handshake when he left, nor a "thanks for your service" nor a "sorry we were late"...

And do i dare mention that his right-hand-man looked like he'd seen a ghost, inhaled his pupils, didnt give eye contact either, and didnt speak a lick of english?

Did i mention that the furnace is behind the wall of my winemaking area? So they had to walk right through.. Shoulda seen his eyes then...

I dont have any problem with immigrants - but if you come to America and cant supply common courtesy when you're on the job, you can expect to get told off.

/stepoffthesoapbox


----------



## dan69man

My new 20 l baby


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice toy! I recognize that Vino Italiano Cab label. Had one of mine last weekend.


----------



## dan69man

Boatboy24 said:


> Nice toy! I recognize that Vino Italiano Cab label. Had one of mine last weekend.



How was it ? I have till July to hit the 6 month mark


----------



## Boatboy24

dan69man said:


> How was it ? I have till July to hit the 6 month mark



Mine is now 8 months old - I bottled it at 3.5 months. Only made it to 5.25 gallons and I added 12oz of organic raisins, 7oz of dried blueberries, and a banana to the primary. I also gave it about an ounce of med+ hungarian oak cubes for about a month in bulk aging. I call it the "Caber-NOT". I'd never compare it to any Cab I've had, but it's light, a bit fuity, and actually has pretty good body. For a cheap Cabernet kit, I think it makes a pretty decent Pinot Noir.  (maybe I should call it the "Caber-noir")


----------



## dan69man

Boatboy24 said:


> Mine is now 8 months old - I bottled it at 3.5 months. Only made it to 5.25 gallons and I added 12oz of organic raisins, 7oz of dried blueberries, and a banana to the primary. I also gave it about an ounce of med+ hungarian oak cubes for about a month in bulk aging. I call it the "Caber-NOT". I'd never compare it to any Cab I've had, but it's light, a bit fuity, and actually has pretty good body. For a cheap Cabernet kit, I think it makes a pretty decent Pinot Noir.  (maybe I should call it the "Caber-noir")



lol wow sounds good! This was my fisrt kit so the only thing I did was add some Med toasted Oak shavings to it during fermemtation. Guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## ffemt128

Having a glass of Presque Isle 2007 Chambourcin. My juice this year definately isn't this dark in color. About time to add some oak to it I guess. What's everyone recommend? I have Medium French and Medium American toast cubes.


----------



## Runningwolf

Honestly Doug I would blend the two of them.


----------



## rezod11

Ordered my all in one yesterday, got shipping notification a couple of minutes ago..woohoo! I will be filtering and bottling next Tuesday!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Honestly Doug I would blend the two of them.


 
Interesting, andy recommendation on the mix. 

I was going to do this with my Elderberry this year. I currently have 5 gallons sitting on 2 oz of medium french. Was considering adding an oz of american medium toast.


----------



## Runningwolf

50/50 I've done this and like the results.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> 50/50 I've done this and like the results.


 
Thanks Dan, I'll give that a try,


----------



## Hokapsig

rezod11 said:


> Ordered my all in one yesterday, got shipping notification a couple of minutes ago..woohoo! I will be filtering and bottling next Tuesday!


 
you will wonder how you got along without it. AAA Best Buy for wine equipment...


----------



## Hokapsig

In WV for work today and had lunch at the casino with a friend who I will be doing some side work for in the next couple of months.

Off to Midland and Brackenridge tomorrow to take a couple of pics then call it a day. Depending on weather, I may put the Muscato, Cayuga, Stueben, Concord and Pinot Grigio outside again to drop more crystals....


----------



## rezod11

Hokapsig said:


> you will wonder how you got along without it. AAA Best Buy for wine equipment...



Nah, I haven't bottled anything yet But transfering from primary to secondary and so on was sooooo time consuming! I believe firmly in "work smarter, not harder."


----------



## Hokapsig

It got rid of any residual "Fizzies" from my wines. And it IS much easier to rack and transfer. In fact, I may be doing some of that tonight as the Apple/Rasp and Apple/Cherry might be ready to go to the carboys.


----------



## ldmack3

Eyeing my new toys. 2 40 lt Vadai's.
Got a double batch of CC Sterling Malbec and CC Sterling Carmenere fermenting for these.
At the rate I'm already drooling I may never make it!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Racked the Brunello _ man this is going to be a great wine, the grape skin pack added a lot of body and mouth feel, easily degassed with the All in One Pump
Racked and back sweetened the Tropical Blend, bottled 3 gallons
Bottled 3 gallons of Berry Bliss Melomel - by far the best batch yet, it is unreal as a true Melomel!
Started 2 bottles as a test of Bzacs 2 week spumante


----------



## millwright01

Came down with a nasty cold. Stayed in bed all day. Just got up to have some dinner and ordered my allinone wine pump. Makes me feel a bit better buying toys!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Sweeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttt! 



ldmack3 said:


> Eyeing my new toys. 2 40 lt Vadai's.
> Got a double batch of CC Sterling Malbec and CC Sterling Carmenere fermenting for these.
> At the rate I'm already drooling I may never make it!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Congrats on the All In One!

Oh Yeah, and I'm jealous about the barrels!!!!!


----------



## Hokapsig

NICE barrels.....

Ordered my whole house filter set up so I can filter as I rack using the allinone. Time to transfer the apple rasp and apple cherry to glass.

I really should start another candy cane as I have BOXES of candy canes stacked up in the cellar.....


----------



## reefman

Hokapsig said:


> NICE barrels.....
> 
> Ordered my whole house filter set up so I can filter as I rack using the allinone. Time to transfer the apple rasp and apple cherry to glass.
> 
> I really should start another candy cane as I have BOXES of candy canes stacked up in the cellar.....


 
LOL
I have about 15 boxes, and about 50 loose candy canes in my cellar as well.
I'm getting ready to rack my 3 ga. Candy Cane batch this weekend.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Started the WE Eclipse Stag Leap District Merlot, very interesting, a bit different than the other two Kits that I've made, very interesting!


----------



## REDBOATNY

Working on emptying Corona bottles for my Mojito Skeeto. Hope it taste better than Corona!!


----------



## Boatboy24

REDBOATNY said:


> Working on emptying Corona bottles for my Mojito Skeeto. Hope it taste better than Corona!!



Double (or triple) up on the lime!


----------



## olusteebus

Here was my day. It was a little stupid on my part. I used my new ph tester on three carboys of wine. I also did an tritable acid test on each.

My muscadine carboys (2) all checked out with acceptable ranges for both ph and acid.

A cab/blackberry carboy checked out ok for ph but the acid was way low. I start figuring on how much acid to add and got to thinking, "why isn't my ph off the chart?"

Went back rechecked and the acid was ok. Glad I rechecked.

I checked on an Italian Cab I started the other day. It is the first wine I oaked to a significant degree. I used about 2 ounces of chips.

It smelled like a cross between a fruit stand and a sawmill. It tastes pretty good so far.


----------



## cbritton

Today is bottling day. My husband and I are bottling 6 gallons of Blackberry Concord, 6 gallons of Strawberry Pineapple SK, and my husband's black currant stout. 
Then tomorrow I get to start filling those carbons again!


----------



## olusteebus

cbritton said:


> Today is bottling day. My husband and I are bottling 6 gallons of Blackberry Concord, 6 gallons of Strawberry Pineapple SK, and my husband's black currant stout.
> Then tomorrow I get to start filling those carbons again!



I am making a cab/blackberry. Will your concord be dry? Can you describe what it tastes like?

Thanks


----------



## Boatboy24

I need to move the Super Tuscan out of the Vadai and get the Red Mountain Cab in. I have some Dragon Blood that needs to be bottled, but I probably won't get to it.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Going to go to one of he LHBS to get a few supplies to make the White House Honey Ale.
I need to rack my Pinot Grigio, the Bioless experiment is finished, an unbelievable success, I'll post more about it in a bit.


----------



## Hokapsig

stuck in area review conference calls all day, then traveling to Buffalo this evening. I hope to stop in Erie on the way home to talk to PIWC and Arrowhead, Lake View for some info on going commercial. 

I hope my Canadian equipment shipment makes it to Buffalo in time for the ride home on Friday.


----------



## Deezil

Tonight i'll be...

Racking and sulfiting:
8 gallons of 2012 blackberry
5 gallons of 2011 blackberry-cherry
5 gallons of 2012 apple-pear

Sulfiting
5 gallons 2010 riesling ice wine
5 gallons 2011 gold raspberry
5 gallons 2011 red raspberry
5 gallons 2011 "leftovers"


----------



## Hokapsig

Being stuck in Buffalo has its advantages: Cheap booze prices. I am having to stop to pick up a bunch of wine/spirits for the wife's uncle. I'll see what specials they have on other wines too. Plus, I want to pick up some grain and vodka to make some lemoncello.

But my Canadian source is sick and couldn't deliver the goods :-( Looks like I'll have to make another trip in a month to get the goodies. And I hope the snow holds off for the trip home tomorrow.


----------



## ffemt128

Doing laundry, making dinner, having a glass of Elderberry and thinking about going to the PIWINE site and order some labels. Bill, if they have the 190 proof everclear up there, pick me up a half gallon. Should be about $32. Just kidding. Need to get some sometime soon... Wonder what it would taste like with 95% gin, I know where I can get that locally. Wigle Whiskey in the Strip DIstrict.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Doing laundry, making dinner, having a glass of Elderberry and thinking about going to the PIWINE site and order some labels. Bill, if they have the 190 proof everclear up there, pick me up a half gallon. Should be about $32. Just kidding. Need to get some sometime soon... Wonder what it would taste like with 95% gin, I know where I can get that locally. Wigle Whiskey in the Strip DIstrict.


 
LOL, Dear Lord, we were drinking elderberry tonight as well. AND if you ever need everclear, let me know. We head south a couple times a year, so I can pick up a bottle for you.


----------



## Deezil

Deezil said:


> Tonight i'll be...
> 
> Racking and sulfiting:
> 8 gallons of 2012 blackberry
> 5 gallons of 2011 blackberry-cherry
> *5 gallons of 2012 apple-pear*
> 
> Sulfiting
> 5 gallons 2010 riesling ice wine
> 5 gallons 2011 gold raspberry
> 5 gallons 2011 red raspberry
> 5 gallons 2011 "leftovers"



From last night:


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Right now I am drinking a glass of Kiwi Melon Pinot Grigio waiting to hear from my Son in Law that my newest Grand Daughter Hailey Bree is here. My daughter went in a couple of hours ago. Her first took 27 hours....I think I will need more wine.


----------



## reefman

Congrats Shelly..let us know when she arrives, and we can all raise a glass to your daughter and new Grandaughter.
Grand kids are great, went to watch my middle grandson at a track meet last night, he came in second in his event.


----------



## Hokapsig

I picked up a 1.75liter of Everclear for you Doug. I also picked up a 1.75 liter of Vodka for making some lemoncello. And Yellowtail was on sale for 3.99 a bottle after rebate. Plus I picked up 2 bottles of NY Diamond (one sweet and one dry). 

I also talked a coworker into recieving a case of Key Lime wine in from Florida. And I talked the plant manager into jumping the ditch to get my Canadian loot. Who needs demijohns????


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom what the price you're selling them for?


----------



## Pumpkinman

just finished brewing a 5 gallon batch of Belgian Grand Cru, this puppy is in the fermenter!
Waiting on the blizzard......


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> I picked up a 1.75liter of Everclear for you Doug. I also picked up a 1.75 liter of Vodka for making some lemoncello. And Yellowtail was on sale for 3.99 a bottle after rebate. Plus I picked up 2 bottles of NY Diamond (one sweet and one dry).
> 
> I also talked a coworker into recieving a case of Key Lime wine in from Florida. And I talked the plant manager into jumping the ditch to get my Canadian loot. Who needs demijohns????


 

Thanks Bill, shoot me a text about the Demi...I can probably take one or 2 off your hands as we discussed......


----------



## ffemt128

Thinking about heading to the grocery store at lunch time and picking up some Blueberry - Pomegranite concentrate and some sugar. Need to get another batch of Cranberry Lime Pee started and also a batch of Blue-Pom. Last batch with 4 cans per gallon went way too fast and was a nice summer time wine.


----------



## Rampage4all

Working but my new carboys should show up today. Then going to start Carmel apple wine tonight.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Sitting by my almost full wine rack waiting for two feet of snow to come down.


----------



## ffemt128

Giant Eagle in Crafton was out of Blueberry Pomeganite. Ordering me 2 cases for pick up on Tuesday,. Got sugar to start a batch of pee though


----------



## reefman

How much snow are you folks in Western Pennsylvania supposed to get from this storm?


----------



## Julie

reefman said:


> How much snow are you folks in Western Pennsylvania supposed to get from this storm?


 
we are suppose to get around 3" here and thankfully no ice. It's still raining but every once in awhile you see a snow flake.


----------



## ffemt128

Still too warm for it to really start snowing. I think I heard an inch by rush hour. Last I was out it was 38 degrees still. That was an hour ago.


----------



## reefman

We (in North east Maryland area) are expected to get a coating to 3 inches by the end.
I have to drive up to Hatboro, PA for my Grandsons Concert, and they are expected to get 4 to 10 inches. They already moved the concert from 7:00pm to 5:00pm. I'm hoping to get there and back before they get much.


----------



## tatud4life

To all my winemaking friends in the Northeast, PLEASE BE CAREFUL!!!!!! I see that you are about to get pounded with a huge snowstorm. What better reason to stay inside and make or drink wine!!!!


----------



## reefman

thanks Marc, 
We're planning to do a lot of drinking, before, during and while shovelling.


----------



## Hokapsig

I got chased home from Buffalo where they were expecting only 6 to 12 inches. I stopped in Erie to talk to some winemakers and got some good pointers.


----------



## Boatboy24

Jealously watching the blizzard on Tv. Then shopping for a new couch and love seat. Then starting my Eclipse Sauv Blanc. Finally, grilling up some chili-lime tri tip tacos for dinner. I may squeeze a glass or two of wine in.


----------



## Pumpkinman

What time is dinner? DINNER AT BOATBOYS HOUSE TONITE!!!!!!

Sorry..... We are looking at the snow, trying to avoid the inevitable... shoveling.. I could go get my neighbors snow blower, but I've never used one and frankly, I don't want the maiden voyage to be on his snow blower, just in case I screw up somehow...lol...It cant be any harder than a big ole Husquavarna Tiller, can it?


----------



## Hokapsig

Wife went into work (with a promotion) and I get the whole house to myself to watch the hockey game and do some racking between periods. Working in Bowling Green, OH tomorrow, then to Cleveland for Monday....


----------



## Duster

Was able to get a 6 gallon batch of Raspberry Concord started this weekend.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pumpkinman said:


> What time is dinner? DINNER AT BOATBOYS HOUSE TONITE!!!!!!




Just whipped up an appetizer while the tri tip slowly roasts on the grill


----------



## Boatboy24

Tom: here's your plate


----------



## Rocky

Looking good, BB!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Sweeeet!!!!!!


----------



## Deezil

Garnish and everything? That's pretty good take out!!!


... I jest 

.. Too fancy for me..


----------



## ffemt128

Heading down shortly to my son's house sponge the walls in his bathroom and to put what is hopefully the final coat of compund on anything else that may need it. Yesterdays coat was spread pretty thin to cover any minor items and to dress up the corners. Hopefully this is it and he can start priming the walls this week.

Wine related, started a batch os Cran Lime pee on Friday and I put 24 bottles in the sink to soak this am. Will clear the labels off later after I get back home.


----------



## ttimmer

This week I joined a wine club - Missouri Valley Wine Society; and at their encouragement I attended the Grape Expo and entered my first wine in their competition next week. What a fabulous group of people! I just hope the judges are gentle!

Pitched yeast on my Cherry SP last night (took 5 grocery stores to find enough frozen cherries); so wine production is in full swing again. I think I really want to do a grape wine next (typically like semi sweet whites) - any suggestions?


----------



## tatud4life

Ordered my new yard barn the other day. A 12' x 20' beauty. Hopefully, by the end of this year, I will have my wine producing room finished and have my wine production in full swing then.


----------



## Hokapsig

Stuck working in Bowling Green Ohio until 1015 tonight, then drive to cleveland for tomorrow. Scanning Craigslist for any out of town goodies to pick up.

My apple cherry and Apple Raspberry are almost ready to be put into glass. I sulfited and sorbated the Red Zin yesterday and lost about a bottle due to the fountain. But I had pre-emptively put a beach towel under the carboy to catch the spillage and then volunteered to do the laundry (which I washed the wine soaked beach towel too). Saved on the clean up and got husband points too.


----------



## Terry0220

Yesterday cut up about 16 lbs of apples, put in to mess bag along with some apple juice and concentrate. Added some tannin, acid blen (not much) peptic enzyme, Campten tables. This morning checked sg was at 1.060 heated up a gal of apple juice and dissolved 4 1/2 cups water, added it to primary. Will check the sg later before I add the yeast and nutrient. While waiting on that making my speg. sauce and have the pasta dough resting and then I will be making my raviolis! Life is good!


----------



## Runningwolf

Dang Terri, I'm coming over for dinner!


----------



## Terry0220

Runningwolf said:


> Dang Terri, I'm coming over for dinner!



Ahhhhh,,,,I see it is working....while you are here knocking on my door,,guess where I will be?????


----------



## Runningwolf

OHHHHHHHh I got so many answers but I'll just say in the cellar!


----------



## Terry0220

Runningwolf said:


> OHHHHHHHh I got so many answers but I'll just say in the cellar!



  Your sooo funny!! But your right!


----------



## Runningwolf

I can see Julie pulling me by the ear to the corner. Give it 5 minutes and she'll be gone and you meet me there.


----------



## Terry0220

I have a feeling that if I keep responding to you,,I might end up in the corner!!! 

On another note,, I keep reading on here that ppl say that their apple wine is a little thin,,should I add some grape concentrate or bananas in the primary or should I just let it go and backsweeten with an apple (green apple) f-pak?


----------



## reefman

Terry,
How many gallons are you expecting from the 16 lbs of apples?
One of the local markets is selling 1/2 bushels of apples...... cheap.


----------



## Terry0220

reefman said:


> Terry,
> How many gallons are you expecting from the 16 lbs of apples?
> One of the local markets is selling 1/2 bushels of apples...... cheap.



I am doing a 6 gal. but I am using apple juice as well. Wanted to have some chopped apples to help from being thin, as well as some frozen apple concentrate.

Hoping this year I will have some grapes, apples, peaches, pears, plums, blackberries, elderberries, raspberries and blueberries so that I can make it all without having to buy any.


----------



## reefman

wow, I CAN only dream of that much fruit. I put in 2 grape vines last year, and will have to wait a few mre years to get enough fruit.


----------



## Deezil

Played around today, looking at some of the bulk aging wines that are getting ready to be bottled.. This one is gorgeous - i think there's only one person on the forum that's seen it recently enough that they might be able to put a name to it... Maybe i'm wrong..

Oh, but it's heaven in a carboy


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> I can see Julie pulling me by the ear to the corner. Give it 5 minutes and she'll be gone and you meet me there.



, I can't leave you alone for even a second, can I?????


----------



## Julie

Terry0220 said:


> I have a feeling that if I keep responding to you,,I might end up in the corner!!!
> 
> On another note,, I keep reading on here that ppl say that their apple wine is a little thin,,should I add some grape concentrate or bananas in the primary or should I just let it go and backsweeten with an apple (green apple) f-pak?



Use some bananas, are you making a straight apple wine or are you interested in a spiced apple wine?


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie, Terry started it honestly. She knows I love spaghetti. Anyways we spent time in the corner together and shared some of the stuff Rich had hid there. It was worth it.


----------



## Terry0220

Julie said:


> Use some bananas, are you making a straight apple wine or are you interested in a spiced apple wine?



Right now a straight apple wine, maybe later when it is done I might do a gal or so of a spiced apple.


----------



## Terry0220

Runningwolf said:


> I can see Julie pulling me by the ear to the corner. Give it 5 minutes and she'll be gone and you meet me there.



JULIE HELP!! He's trying to lead me astray!!!


----------



## Deezil

A little booster blanc or opti-white does wonders too 

Pretty sure my Apple-Pear went through MLF all by itself... It's mind-blowing, and i know i didnt do that!


----------



## Julie

DAN!!!!!!! Shame on you for trying to blame Terry!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> DAN!!!!!!! Shame on you for trying to blame Terry!


 
HUH, me leading her a stray. I just learned "NO" really means "what are you waiting for". I'm not sure who had the bigger smile. 

Probably Terry, as she now knows where the stash is hid.


----------



## Terry0220

Runningwolf said:


> HUH, me leading her a stray. I just learned "NO" really means "what are you waiting for". I'm not sure who had the bigger smile.
> 
> Probably Terry, as she now knows where the stash is hid.



DAN! "what are you waiting for". Means open the d**m bottle!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Yep, Exactly what I meant!


----------



## Hokapsig

Jeez, will the three of you please get a room....


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> Jeez, will the three of you please get a room....


 
*OK!!



*


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Not sure if I really want to jump into this now or just sit back and watch......


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

well, back to the subject of the thread.... Just bottled a RJS En Premier NZ Pinot Noir. spent the last two days theifing out of the carboy. Started in in aug and drinking already.


----------



## Boatboy24

Smoked sliced and packaged about 5 pounds of bacon today.


----------



## Hokapsig

Why sure I'll take a pound - Thanks for asking!!!

In other news, just making my final tour of my sites before I leave for (hopefully) greener pastures. I will still maintain my Buffalo/Canadian connections for shipping equipment over the border. I let 100 glass 5 and 6 gallon carboys for $4 each slide by the boards (argh!!!). I'll keep beating the bushes....


----------



## reefman

Arrrgggghhhh is right, you could have kept some for yourself, sold the rest on this forum and paid for your trip....


----------



## rezod11

boatboy24 said:


> smoked sliced and packaged about 5 pounds of bacon today.



 (rezod slips in ) What happened to your bacon?


----------



## Hokapsig

reefman said:


> Arrrgggghhhh is right, you could have kept some for yourself, sold the rest on this forum and paid for your trip....


 
Working on a load of demijohns, so stay tuned. Now that I know that Dan has a trailer, I might add "importer" to my job title....


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Working on a load of demijohns, so stay tuned. Now that I know that Dan has a trailer, I might add "importer" to my job title....


 

Depending on when you make the trip, I have a truck as well. We could do a turn and burn depending on where they are. If they are across the boarder, I can't help you there.


----------



## Deezil

Had a surprise birthday party for my younger sister's boyfriend the other day (15 to 18, 16-17+ yr olds)... Well we were trying to figure out, how do you feed the equivalent of a high school football team? Spaghetti! 4-5lbs of hamburger, a gallon or two of tomato sauce, some spices, cooked up the noodles and it was game on..

They had a blast at the party, but being a decade older yet the cook, i had to find a balance between "Yep, he made the food" & "He's a decade older, he's not trying to be 'cool' is he?"

Anywho - how's that relate to today? A whole bunch of leftover s'ghetti sauce... Being a thinking man, i seen the lasagna noodles in the cupboard (I'm american, waste-not-want-not, so if you're italian-american and this is borderline offensive, well, i'm almost sorry)

So i took the leftover sauce from the fridge, introduced it to the stove for "meet 'n greet"... Simmered it down some, cooked up the lasagna noodles and slapped a pan of "poor man lasagna" together... Didnt have ricotta, didnt have mozzerella.. Didnt care  ... Layered it up, faked it with a bit of parmesan in the middle layer, only had colby jack to put over the top but... Made something outta nothin..

Comes outta the oven in a bit..

Somehow, i did this all wearing a white shirt.. And its still white!


----------



## Runningwolf

Dang thats making me hungry. So your going to eat a poor mans meal and watch the presidential address.


----------



## Deezil

Runningwolf said:


> So your going to eat a poor mans meal and watch the presidential address.



Exactly!!!


----------



## Hokapsig

doing my farewell tour in Parkersburg, WV, but making sure I keep in touch with the plant manager in order to take advantage of his persimmon crop in the fall. It's nice to know that my efforts were appreciated.


----------



## harleydmn

Just got my wife tickets to go see Alan Jackson at the York Fair, plus was reading up on entering some of my wine into the amateur wine-making event.


----------



## Runningwolf

harleydmn, thats a great idea. I did not know anyone that made wine in my area when I started. It was by entering contests that I started meeting local people.


----------



## Pumpkinman

blah, spent 3 hrs at the accountant today...at least I don't owe anything.


----------



## ffemt128

Starting a 6 gallon batch of Blueberry Pomegranite today. Will be using 21 cans of concentrate


----------



## harleydmn

Runningwolf said:


> harleydmn, thats a great idea. I did not know anyone that made wine in my area when I started. It was by entering contests that I started meeting local people.


I'm excited about it, some of my wines are 18 months old and like to hear what they think of them.


----------



## Hokapsig

Burning a personal day today to get a bunch of around-the-house stuff done. Then to go pick up the girl from college for the weekend.

I think I will try to start a batch of candy cane so it will be ready for Christmas, but I'm going to use up all the remaining boxes of candy canes....


----------



## reefman

I'm going to rack my Candy Cane this weekend, stabilize, degass and back sweeten. Then let it sit till it's time to add the Chocolate.


----------



## olusteebus

I am feeling more and more like a winemaker. I just got my bottle tree!. Man, that is gonna make it easier. 

I know my wine will be much better now.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Did a taste test on the Cranberry/Pomegranate I started the beginning of December. It's not bad, but still has a bit of a bite to it. Only 3 month young yet. Hopefully by this summer it mellows a bit.


----------



## millwright01

Painting again today. Got a coat on the basement. Did a bit of ice fishing first thing this morning and got NOTHING! Good day to paint I guess.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just racked the Sauvignon Blanc to secondary. Later, I'll head out in hopes of scoring a good deal on some new snowboard boots. MIL is coming over to watch the kids tonight so I can take my lovely wife out for a nice dinner.


----------



## Hokapsig

So much for starting a wine today... Took the girl to Walmart for her new contacts, then to the local big farmer market to meet with the people who want to sell my wines. The wife and daughter going out to a chick flick, so I get to watch the Ghost shows and maybe start a batch of Key Lime Pee....


----------



## harleydmn

Just filled my new 20l barrel my son surprised me with at Christmas. So far I think it is tight but have to wait and see. Would it be ok to put my CRP in there after i get it broke in with some cheaper reds? I got 4 inexpensive kits to try and get the initial break in period.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thank God for Turbo Tax!!! Just finished my state and federal Taxes. I have no idea how people did it before these programs. How many trips did you have to make to the post office to pick up additional forms for deductions or taxes?


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Thank God for Turbo Tax!!! Just finished my state and federal Taxes. I have no idea how people did it before these programs. How many trips did you have to make to the post office to pick up additional forms for deductions or taxes?


 
I agree Dan, I use TAXCUT, makes fileing a breeze. I usually do mine and the entire families taxes and if you buy the programs you get 5 free e files.


----------



## ibglowin

Amazon had a one day sale on all the H&R Block (formerly TaxCut) products last month. Picked up the deluxe version for $16.99 and like you said you get 5 free e-files. Hard to beat that.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Thank God for Turbo Tax!!! Just finished my state and federal Taxes. I have no idea how people did it before these programs. How many trips did you have to make to the post office to pick up additional forms for deductions or taxes?





ffemt128 said:


> I agree Dan, I use TAXCUT, makes fileing a breeze. I usually do mine and the entire families taxes and if you buy the programs you get 5 free e files.



Do you two know you can just file using free fill foldable forms? Doesn't t cost anything.


----------



## Runningwolf

I'm not sure what you're talking about Julie, but quit taking the fun out of it! LOL All I know for a dummy like me when it comes to this stuff it walks me right through everything as long as I have my documentation ready to go.


----------



## dangerdave

Dinner at our house. Chicken Marsala over pasta with a nice Pinot Grigio from the cellar. My wonderful wife, Johnna, is becoming an impressive cook. This dish was absolutely delicious! She has really upped her game in the kitchen since I started making wine in the cellar. Just another benefit of home wine making!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Nice Dave! Looks great!!! 
How Ironic, we were at a big Italian baptism today that ended up at the best Italian Restaurant in the tri-state, one of the dishes that we had was Chicken Marsala, and the Pinot Grigio and Chianti was flowing like water!
Got to see old friends of the family that I haven't seen in over 15 years, how time flies! 
What a great time.


----------



## Pumpkinman

As I posted in another thread:
I finally made the decision to buy oak barrels, I think that I'm going to go with 2 5 gallon barrels for now, one for the juice bucket wines, and one for the wine kits, even though the kits are 6 gallons, I'll use the extra gallon to top off.
I plan on buying a 10 gallon to follow my plan of making fewer, but larger batches of wine, unfortunately, Vadai is out of 20 Liter, so I may have to wait...Bummer!!!

I was tossing between buying a Mash Tun setup to go All Grain Beer brewing, or the barrels, I am more than content with the beer that I am making (and I have started making batch after batch) using LME and grain, Austin Homebrew sells fresh LME and it really has made a difference, everyone that has had a few has been very impressed, so I will continue to brew beer and create recipes geared towards our tastes and a few clones as I move forward, and get the barrels so I can start to step up the wine making to the next level.
Now I just need to confirm that I can use my buddies crusher/destemmer and press, and I will start a batch of Cab Sav this Chilean season!
The barrels will get good use!


----------



## ffemt128

Just opened a bottle of 2011 Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon. Wow, has this turned into an enjoyable wine. Wish I were having more than hot dogs and baked beans with it for dinner. Lol


----------



## tonyt

ffemt128 said:


> Just opened a bottle of 2011 Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon. Wow, has this turned into an enjoyable wine. Wish I were having more than hot dogs and baked beans with it for dinner. Lol


Doug Doug Doug . . . what could be better than hod dogs and wine. We had hot dogs with Tony's Famous Chili and a bottle of 2011 Valpolicella. Delizioso!


----------



## ffemt128

tonyt said:


> Doug Doug Doug . . . what could be better than hod dogs and wine. We had hot dogs with Tony's Famous Chili and a bottle of 2011 Valpolicella. Delizioso!



Tony, I have to agree. It was wonderful because of the company I shared it with. Having another now, wine, not hotdog.


----------



## Hokapsig

Danger, that looked good until I saw the mushrooms - YUK!!! (mushrooms have a very "cleansing" effect on me)

I got my Milwaukee pH/Temp monitor today with a bottle of probe preservation and I'm waiting on my calibration fluid. Once I get my taxes and FASFA done, I can get back to addressing the wines. 

The new company called today and asked me to go to New Hampshire for a conference in early March. As long as I get to stay at a Holiday Inn, not a problem (so I can get the Priority club points).


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good Dave. Love both Chicken and Steak Marsala. I make a pretty mean one myself. 



dangerdave said:


> Dinner at our house. Chicken Marsala over pasta with a nice Pinot Grigio from the cellar. My wonderful wife, Johnna, is becoming an impressive cook. This dish was absolutely delicious! She has really upped her game in the kitchen since I started making wine in the cellar. Just another benefit of home wine making!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Racked the merlot (tastes great!) Topped off with a bottle of Nero D'avola that I had.
Racked and bottled 5 gallons Rocket Red Ale
Racked and bottled 5 gallons Belgian Grand Cru


----------



## Hokapsig

An early morning behind Mountaineer Casino in WV for 2 meetings, my last time to go to this plant. I have to clean out the company car tonight to return it tomorrow. A busy weekend planned with the FIL birthday dinner and poker night at the neighbors, then work in DC on Sunday. I need to find time for wine, and I just pitched the yeast for my Key Lime Skeeter Pee last night.


----------



## olusteebus

I am still grieving over a broken bottle while bottling yesterday. It broke in the corker.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Freezing rain/sleet/snow coming down, looking around 3 to 5 inches of the stuff. The whole town is closed except me and the gas station.....


----------



## reefman

So is that bottle a Shard-onney?

Was it a standard corked bottle or a screw top bottle? I hear the necks are thinner in the screw tops


----------



## Boatboy24

Tubing in Canaan Valley, WV. Snowboarding the next few days.


----------



## Runningwolf

olusteebus said:


> I am still grieving over a broken bottle while bottling yesterday. It broke in the corker.


 
Hey could you please expand on this some more. What kind of bottle and which corker you were using. Hopefully you didn't get hurt.


----------



## olusteebus

I was using a used bottle (winking owl). The corker is a collona. 

http://www.homebrewit.com/aisle/1043

Either the bottle had a flaw which I doubt or I did not have bottle top aligned properly. I now put the bottle in, align and then put in cork and press. I am not crazy about that corker.


----------



## ffemt128

At some point in time today, I'll be moving some of my fall wines to the stairwell from my basement leading out doors. I put a gallon of Niagra outside 3 days ago to see if it was going to drop anymore crystals and it did.


----------



## ffemt128

Airlocks filled with Bacardi and 29 gallons of wine moved to the stairwell. The temperature witht he door open was 45 degrees there and still dropping on the thermometer. I'm guessing it will maintain right around freezing depending on the outside temps. I'll forget those carboys exist for the next week or 2.


----------



## Hokapsig

Last day at work and feeling bittersweet. This was a job that I liked and was given the freedom to do as I please and the plant managers really appreciated my work. But, it's off to bigger and better (with a 50% pay increase), so that will hopefully get me closer to my goal of being a winery operator.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Last day at work and feeling bittersweet. This was a job that I liked and was given the freedom to do as I please and the plant managers really appreciated my work. But, it's off to bigger and better (with a 50% pay increase), so that will hopefully get me closer to my goal of being a winery operator.


 
Good luck, are you starting into that on Monday or are you taking a few days in between jobs? I too will be switching jobs soon. There is a lot of uncertaintly as to the structure of our current department. I was told that if an opportunity arose it may be wise to apply. Unfortunately, my move is a lateral move with no pay increase. The good thing is the only thing that really changes is who I report to. I won't be changing locations in the immediate future and my new boss will be my old boss before my current boss. Oh he makes wine also.


----------



## olusteebus

Best of luck to you both


----------



## ibglowin

I am down in ABQ attending the 32nd annual New Mexico Vine & Wine Conference. Fixing to start an afternoon of talks on Wine Faults, Identification followed by Wine Faults, Prevention and Removal. Good stuff.


----------



## BobR

Went out to shovel 5" of snow off of the driveway this morning and of course the snow blower only ran for five minutes before it died. Finished up, came inside to get warm, looked out the window and the snow plow hit my mailbox, knocking it off of its post. Could have been worse, could have taken the post and all. Put it back and now back inside trying to get warm again........only 26 days until spring!


----------



## ffemt128

Mixed up a gallon blend of 50% Niagra, 25% Concord and 25% Fredonia. It's modeled after the Thirsty Elephant from 21Brix. I back sweetened to 1.010 which I believe is less sweet than theirs. The Fredonia is coming through nicely with hints of Niagra. I think this will be a winner. I have enough Concord and Niagra left to mix up a nice blend between the 2 of them from my starting wines.


----------



## Rocky

ibglowin said:


> I am down in ABQ attending the 32nd annual New Mexico Vine & Wine Conference. Fixing to start an afternoon of talks on Wine Faults, Identification followed by Wine Faults, Prevention and Removal. Good stuff.


 
Who else, other than I, thinks that Mike needs to publish a technical paper for the forum on these subjects? Let's see a show of hands. That's a majority. Go for it Mike!


----------



## Terry0220

Rocky said:


> Who else, other than I, thinks that Mike needs to publish a technical paper for the forum on these subjects? Let's see a show of hands. That's a majority. Go for it Mike!


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> I am down in ABQ attending the 32nd annual New Mexico Vine & Wine Conference. Fixing to start an afternoon of talks on Wine Faults, Identification followed by Wine Faults, Prevention and Removal. Good stuff.


 Mike, thats a great course. I took two days of it at Penn State last month.


----------



## ibglowin

Just spent the better part of the afternoon smelling some NASTY stuff! Wine faults at different levels. Ethyl acetate, TCA etc. My nose is shot for the day! LOL


----------



## Julie

Drinking a glass of concord/cranberry. It's nine months old and wow is this good.


----------



## Hokapsig

ibglowin said:


> I am down in ABQ attending the 32nd annual New Mexico Vine & Wine Conference. Fixing to start an afternoon of talks on Wine Faults, Identification followed by Wine Faults, Prevention and Removal. Good stuff.


 
I will expect a full report on my desk by Monday morning. That sounds like good stuff. I will try to make the next one at Penn State.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> I will expect a full report on my desk by Monday morning. That sounds like good stuff. I will try to make the next one at Penn State.


 
This is a link to one of the wine fault kits I own. http://www.wineawakenings.com/shop/the-wine-faults-kit/


----------



## Hokapsig

Dan, bob told me that you got the wine fault kit for registering for the PSU class. Is that correct?


----------



## Pumpkinman

Bummer, just found out that a good friend has passed away...RIP Deb Sundstrom....you won't be forgotten.


----------



## Hokapsig

I checked out the competition last night with a nice Freedonia from Raspberry Acres. A very nice wine, except that I had a half teaspoon of diamonds that ended up in my last glass. Haven't they heard of cold stabilizing??

Off to my FIL's birthday dinner, then to play some poker. Work tomorrow in DC...


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> Dan, bob told me that you got the wine fault kit for registering for the PSU class. Is that correct?


 
Bill, that was a one time thing. They got a grant of some kind that allowed them to do that. There is actually two companies that sell them and I bought the cheaper one right after Christmas. So it was a nice surprise to get the larger and better kit for free. I'm actually doing a workshop this week for our employees talking and tasting all the blends i've been working on the last several weeks and will also touch a bit on wine faults.


----------



## Terry0220

Pumpkinman said:


> Bummer, just found out that a good friend has passed away...RIP Deb Sundstrom....you won't be forgotten.



Tom, sorry to hear your loss.


----------



## dangerdave

Pumpkinman said:


> Bummer, just found out that a good friend has passed away...RIP Deb Sundstrom....you won't be forgotten.


 
I'm sorry about your friend, Tom. That sucks. Let me share a (slightly) related story...

My father abandoned my mother, my brother & sister, and I in 1974 (I was 11yo), never to be seen again. Well, actually, through some research and some family ties, I located him in Kennewick, Washington in 2003. He was on his third wife/family, and did not seem interested in maintaining contact with Family #1. We lost contact again.

I just learned the other day that he had died in 2007. Six years ago! At the age of 68. Felt odd, and a little sad about it. I always knew I would find out he died sometime after the fact.

The funny part came when I told the fire chief about it. In our union contract, we are entitled to a Bereavement Day to mourn a dead parent. The chief decided that the statute of limitations had run out on my father's death some time ago.

It's not my fault he left 40 years ago and nobody told me he died six years ago! I want my paid day off!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Thanks guys, she dies a very tragic death, just really out of place for such a happy person.
I appreciate it guys and gals.


----------



## grapeman

Tom sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## tatud4life

Tom, sorry to hear about the loss of your friend.


----------



## tatud4life

Finally bottled my very first batch of muscadine wine!!!! The flavor is wonderful!!! (I might be a little bias)

Also, filtered and bottle the blueberry last night. I can't wait to get my allinonepump!!! It took me 2 hours to filter it using my Vinbrite.  Pruned my vines, trees, and ornamental grasses yesterday as well. Looking for a good crop this year!!


----------



## lonesomechicken

Started a batch of Cherry-Lemon-Lime Skeeter Pee today. My five year old helped. She likes to do the stirring between reading **** and Jane. She did taste it before I added the tannin, energizer, and nutrient and gave me 2 thumbs up.  

So I got that going for me.


----------



## grapeman

Not wine related, but going in today to the cancer center for my weekly/10 days appointment. Hopefully we will soon do a scan and see if we have the lymphomas shrinking yet. Then sometime next week the third cycle of chemo. We may discuss getting a port put in for easier access for chemo and blood tests. Right now I look like a drug addict with pokes and bruises all over me (of course I may be addicted to the oxycodone by now). Maybe some day wine will taste good to me again and I can have the occasional glass of wine.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Rich, I hope that you are kicking the crap out of the cancer! If you need anything, I'll do my best to get up there to give ya a hand!
Tom


----------



## tatud4life

Best of luck to you Rich in your visit to the center! You'll come out of this!


----------



## Pumpkinman

WOW! This whole thing just got a lot more weird...the investigators just found that my buddy Randy, Debs husband was also found dead...but murdered 3 years ago and still in the house....this is surreal, I couldn't make this stuff up, this is worse than a soap opera.
I have to Contact the NY State Troopers tomorrow and let them know everything I knew about these guys up until my buddy went missing in Feb 2010.
This is just flat out nuts, and to think, I picked today to cut back on my beer and wine consumption.....


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy smokes Tom, Sorry to hear this but it sure is interesting. It's like several years ago when we had the "pizza Bomber" case here in Erie. I actually saw the entire thing go down when the bomb went off strapped to the bank robber. The incidents that followed and preceeded the case were unreal and all related.


----------



## Julie

Holy cow, Tom!!! This is weird, sorry to hear this, hope everything gets sorted.


----------



## grapeman

Very strange indeed Tom.


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, of all the places to end up. Wonder if he went to work at Hanford. Sorry for your loss Dave (it must have been terribly difficult when you were only a kid)



dangerdave said:


> I located him in Kennewick, Washington in 2003.


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds crazy right but it happens more often than what we realize I think. Here is a story of a very similar incident that happened down in Albuquerque a few years ago. Just bizarre.



Pumpkinman said:


> WOW! This whole thing just got a lot more weird...the investigators just found that my buddy Randy, Debs husband was also found dead...but murdered 3 years ago and still in the house....this is surreal, I couldn't make this stuff up, this is worse than a soap opera.
> I have to Contact the NY State Troopers tomorrow and let them know everything I knew about these guys up until my buddy went missing in Feb 2010.
> This is just flat out nuts, and to think, I picked today to cut back on my beer and wine consumption.....


----------



## ibglowin

Praying for you Rich (and of course Tom as well).



grapeman said:


> Not wine related, but going in today to the cancer center for my weekly/10 days appointment. Hopefully we will soon do a scan and see if we have the lymphomas shrinking yet. Then sometime next week the third cycle of chemo. We may discuss getting a port put in for easier access for chemo and blood tests. Right now I look like a drug addict with pokes and bruises all over me (of course I may be addicted to the oxycodone by now). Maybe some day wine will taste good to me again and I can have the occasional glass of wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked the CC Sterling Syrah (will bottle in a few weeks). I've been working this one since August and had serious concerns about it for quite a while. But now, it looks like it'll produce a damn fine $3 bottle of wine. Patience pays. Also degassed and stabilized Red Mountain Trio #2. This is a milestone for me, as its the first time I've topped up a batch with wine I made. Red Mtn Trio #1 was bottled in December (and is damn good, if I do say so myself  )

Tom: sorry to here about recent events. So sad.

Rich: for some reason, I jus know you'll pull through this with flying colors.


----------



## Hokapsig

grapeman said:


> Not wine related, but going in today to the cancer center for my weekly/10 days appointment. Hopefully we will soon do a scan and see if we have the lymphomas shrinking yet. Then sometime next week the third cycle of chemo. We may discuss getting a port put in for easier access for chemo and blood tests. Right now I look like a drug addict with pokes and bruises all over me (of course I may be addicted to the oxycodone by now). Maybe some day wine will taste good to me again and I can have the occasional glass of wine.


 

Hey Rich, just an FYI, if you really need help around the harvest time, I have a spare week of vacation. And maybe I can get Doug to ride along too...


----------



## tatud4life

Here's a couple of my lovely ladies!!! I bottled the peach today. It has a wonderful color and flavor!!!


----------



## ffemt128

grapeman said:


> Not wine related, but going in today to the cancer center for my weekly/10 days appointment. Hopefully we will soon do a scan and see if we have the lymphomas shrinking yet. Then sometime next week the third cycle of chemo. We may discuss getting a port put in for easier access for chemo and blood tests. Right now I look like a drug addict with pokes and bruises all over me (of course I may be addicted to the oxycodone by now). Maybe some day wine will taste good to me again and I can have the occasional glass of wine.


 


Hokapsig said:


> Hey Rich, just an FYI, if you really need help around the harvest time, I have a spare week of vacation. And maybe I can get Doug to ride along too...


 

I'll put aside some time and if needed I'm in depending on the timing.


----------



## pjd

Hokapsig said:


> Hey Rich, just an FYI, if you really need help around the harvest time, I have a spare week of vacation. And maybe I can get Doug to ride along too...


 
I am game as well! Just say when, It would be a privilege and actually would be fun!


----------



## ffemt128

Just checked the PH and acid of my 2012 Noble Muscadine. PH=3.23 and TA was .63%. I think last year's grapes will be better than the 2011 harvest. Reds checked out as follows PH=2.82 TA=.78%. Do the PH and TA appear to correlate with each other for the various readings provided?


----------



## ffemt128

Checked some other PH and TA readings and posted in the Wine from grapes section. Sitting here enjoying a glass of 2011 Muscat, its starting to really come around. Just goes to show, age does wonders for wine.


----------



## Hokapsig

Ugh, just did the taxes and didn't know it was my responsibility to pay off the federal debt with what I owe. I need to sanitize bottles tomorrow and start checking pH's too.

The Key Lime Skeeter Pee continues to ferment. Time to check the SG....


----------



## Boatboy24

Just sampled my WS Super Tuscan and, WOW! It's only three months old tomorrow and spent 5 weeks in a brand new Vadai barrel. Otherwise, I followed the instructions. It is really outstanding.


----------



## dangerdave

Hokapsig said:


> Ugh, just did the taxes and didn't know it was my responsibility to pay off the federal debt with what I owe.


 
I did mine today, as well. I'm glad I'm not only one shocked by my tax bill. Jeez! Who jacked up my taxes! Now I have to have _more_ extra taken out of my paycheck so I'm not blind-sided again next year!

No raise this year due to cutbacks in the city, inflation, rising gas prices, health insurance cost increased, now my taxes go up! Stop the insanity!


----------



## Boatboy24

No raise here either. And my tax refund is 60% less than last year.


----------



## dangerdave

How does that happen? Did we miss the notice?


----------



## Hokapsig

not only a big federal bill, but I also have to pay a $10 fine to the state because I owe so much. The more you try to get ahead, the more you are penalized in taxes for doing so. The gov't sends the wrong message - penalizing the successful and rewarding the unsuccessful.

But fortunately, the Clarion River Red is a sweet Concord based wine to help me drown my sorrows...


----------



## rezod11

Started my WE Amarone with skins yesterday I'm goind to add 3 oz Med. toast Hungarian oak cubes to secondary. I'm thinking of adding vanilla beans and dried cherries to secondary...any thoughts on this wise ones?

Tom, so sorry to hear of your loss.

Rich, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Runningwolf

Off to Pittsburgh early this morning for the American Wine Society Conference tomorrow. All of today will be spent Judging the wine competition and then some meetings.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Off to Pittsburgh early this morning for the American Wine Society Conference tomorrow. All of today will be spent Judging the wine competition and then some meetings.


 
Are you judging? Drive safely, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Runningwolf

Yes . Half way there now and almost lost it on some bkack ice dang it. As you can see I'm not driving. I also have a case of wine for you to share with other members down there.


----------



## Julie

rezod11 said:


> Started my WE Amarone with skins yesterday I'm goind to add 3 oz Med. toast Hungarian oak cubes to secondary. I'm thinking of adding vanilla beans and dried cherries to secondary...any thoughts on this wise ones?
> 
> Tom, so sorry to hear of your loss.
> 
> Rich, my thoughts are with you.


 
The hungarian oak will give you a nice flavor and I think you might have hit on something with the vanilla beans and dried cherries. Post up how that goes.


----------



## reefman

Runningwolf said:


> Yes . Half way there now and almost lost it on some bkack ice dang it. As you can see I'm not driving. I also have a case of wine for you to share with other members down there.


 
Wow, our own resident judge on the forum...I'm impressed!
...humm, maybe Julie should have driven you in her Jeep.
I had a nasty accident on black ice many years ago. 
A young girl in front of me lost control on the ice, and ended up in the middle of the road....and I clipped her as I skidded by and lost control on the ice, and ended up in a snow bank. No one was hurt, but they could not even get a tow truck in because of the ice....a local farmer had to bring his tractor in and pull my truck out of the bank. I've been very cautious driver in winter since that time.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Yes . Half way there now and almost lost it on some bkack ice dang it. As you can see I'm not driving. I also have a case of wine for you to share with other members down there.


 
I'll be sure to do that when we get together in April to pick up Juice at Luva Bella. Oh and if you get my wine, go easy on the critique...LOL


----------



## Hokapsig

added ther lime to the Key Lime Skeeter Pee. It's still fermenting away with an SG of 1.050 and dropping. Got to get packed to head off to NH tomorrow for the week. Heading out to the Spaghetti Factory tonight for dinner.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> added ther lime to the Key Lime Skeeter Pee. It's still fermenting away with an SG of 1.050 and dropping. Got to get packed to head off to NH tomorrow for the week. Heading out to the Spaghetti Factory tonight for dinner.


 You guys have one in Pittsburgh? I was at the one in Toronto and it was fantastic.


----------



## Julie

Dan, over on the strip. I believe you went to the strip a couple of years ago when you were in Pittsburgh for something?


----------



## Runningwolf

Ok I know where you mean. We're going to some place called Lydia's tonite. Ever hear of it?


----------



## rezod11

Julie said:


> The hungarian oak will give you a nice flavor and I think you might have hit on something with the vanilla beans and dried cherries. Post up how that goes.



Thanks for the input Julie...I may have to start a thread on this one


----------



## Julie

rezod11 said:


> Thanks for the input Julie...I may have to start a thread on this one



Lol, I'm thinking yes!!!!


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Ok I know where you mean. We're going to some place called Lydia's tonite. Ever hear of it?



Sorry no I haven't. Is it on the strip or station square?


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Ok I know where you mean. We're going to some place called Lydia's tonite. Ever hear of it?



I realize a little late, but Lydias is an itialian restaurant in the strip district. Good food but pricy. I had a fish dish last time I was there that was out of this world. Hope you stopped at wigle whiskey while in the strip.

When till results be available tomorrow?


----------



## Hokapsig

The Spag factory wouldn't honor an outdated certificate (wonder why), so we went to DeNunzio's for a nice dinner. Came home to watch the Pens beat the Habs and we are currently enjoying a nice Cranberry Concord from Wylie Winery. Two thumbs up, Julie!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Lidias was great. After numerous bottles of good wine and champagne I had a great shank of pork. We had folks from Cleveland and North Carolina who were also judges along with a few of the directors from Pittsburgh.


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday I managed to rack 30 gallons of wine, went to a children bday party, then installed the tile in my son's bathroom. 

Today is a day for me. Off the the AWS Conference this am. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ibglowin

Went to Lidia's in KC MO a few years back on a visit out to the inlaws one time. Had a fantastic meal. Too bad you were all tasted out on wine as they had a pretty nice wine list IIRC. They make a fantastic chicken scallopine with lemon caper sauce! 



Runningwolf said:


> Lidias was great. After numerous bottles of good wine and champagne I had a great shank of pork. We had folks from Cleveland and North Carolina who were also judges along with a few of the directors from Pittsburgh.


----------



## reefman

I painted the cellar steps yesterday, not totally unrelated to wine making..they do lead to my wine cellar.


----------



## dan69man

No wine to make, rack or bottle? Make sausage


----------



## Hokapsig

heading off to a week in NH for some training. The start of a LOOOOONNNNGGGG 3 weeks....


----------



## ffemt128

Making Buffalo Chicken Soup for dinner. I can't wait...


----------



## Runningwolf

This has been a great day attending many seminars at the Easter Winery Exposition and Hanging out with Rich from Vinmetrica in our booth while he show cases the Pro 300 model.


----------



## Julie

Nice pics Dan.


----------



## Randoneur

grapeman said:


> Not wine related, but going in today to the cancer center for my weekly/10 days appointment. Hopefully we will soon do a scan and see if we have the lymphomas shrinking yet. Then sometime next week the third cycle of chemo. We may discuss getting a port put in for easier access for chemo and blood tests. Right now I look like a drug addict with pokes and bruises all over me (of course I may be addicted to the oxycodone by now). Maybe some day wine will taste good to me again and I can have the occasional glass of wine.


 
Rich, a close friend of mine had three relapses, but now is clear of the cancer. Another had to go back for a second time. I don't say this to discourage you, but to tell you that no matter what- keep the faith. I cried with both and shared their dispair, but both of them are ok now.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did bench trials for the first time tonight. Pretty enlightening, actually. It's amazing what very minor tweaks can do to a wine.


----------



## rezod11

Boatboy24 said:


> Did bench trials for the first time tonight. Pretty enlightening, actually. It's amazing what very minor tweaks can do to a wine.



What kind of bench trials? How were you enlightened? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ffemt128

Need to head to the cellar tonight and figure out what I have in the way of bottles. Heading over to Kelman bottles tomorrow to pick up probably 40 cases of bottles.


----------



## Boatboy24

rezod11 said:


> What kind of bench trials? How were you enlightened? Inquiring minds want to know.



I have a CC Sterling Syrah that I started way back in August. I added dried cherries, dried blueberries and banana to the primary and it had a pretty awful funk for some time. It's come around but, like many of the kits I've done, is terribly flat. I've added Tancor Grand Cru and gave it 2.5oz of med French cubes for 60 days, and still am not happy. So last night, I pulled off four (small) glasses worth and went to work. The first was un-modified, second was with a pinch of acid blend, third had a pinch of sugar, and fourth had a pinch of sugar and I also dropped in a med+ oak cube and two tellicherry peppercorns. 

#1 and 2 I ruled out right away. #3 and 4 were interesting, but still lacking a bit. I let them sit a little longer so that #4 could get some more of the pepper and oak going. I also added a touch more sugar to both. In the end, I liked both, but am going to go with the additional oak, and some peppercorns. I had low expectations on this kit, but I've still been disappointed. I was really surprised what the sugar did to it.


----------



## Riparian

Just did my taxes and got the biggest return of my life! Looks like I can finally buy a nice tiller and still put some away in savings. Made my year after paying in for the last three years while I was a contractor.

I'm trying to decide on a kit to buy and where to buy it from. I usually get my stuff from Midwest supplies but I want to try the cellar craft showcase series and they don't carry it. I'd like to try the red mountain cab. There seems to be a lot if variability in kit price and shipping price from place to place.


----------



## dangerdave

Spent this morning before work sqeezing my bags! 

Explanation: I started three batches of wine yesterday. Two Dragon Blood variations; #1 was the standard DB recipe with rasins and bananas added (I call it _Dragon Blood Especial_!). #2 was the same, but with some medium French oak added. The third batch is a nice oaked blackberry---a current favorate of mine. I can't wait to see how the oak effects the flavor and body. The fruits are all in mesh bags which I love to squeeze daily.


----------



## Julie

dangerdave said:


> Spent this morning before work sqeezing my bags!
> 
> Explanation: I started three batches of wine yesterday. Two Dragon Blood variations; #1 was the standard DB recipe with rasins and bananas added (I call it _Dragon Blood Especial_!). #2 was the same, but with some medium French oak added. The third batch is a nice oaked blackberry---a current favorate of mine. I can't wait to see how the oak effects the flavor and body. The fruits are all in mesh bags which I love to squeeze daily.


 
Dave, once you start to drink the blackberry oaked you can't go back. One year old oaked blackberry is just unbelievable.


----------



## Terry0220

ffemt128 said:


> Need to head to the cellar tonight and figure out what I have in the way of bottles. Heading over to Kelman bottles tomorrow to pick up probably 40 cases of bottles.



Let me know what they are charging now for a case,,thanks!!


----------



## ffemt128

Terry0220 said:


> Let me know what they are charging now for a case,,thanks!!


 

$6.00 per case. My boss picked some up last week. I'm picking some up for Julie and another friend as well. I believe she said she needed 6 cases of Green Bordeaux and will be dropping off sometime before she needs them. Give a shout and let me know if you need any. 

I need to see what I have in the cellar now. If I bottle everything I have I'll need 44 case, probably have 16 at home.


----------



## Terry0220

ffemt128 said:


> $6.00 per case. My boss picked some up last week. I'm picking some up for Julie and another friend as well. I believe she said she needed 6 cases of Green Bordeaux and will be dropping off sometime before she needs them. Give a shout and let me know if you need any.
> 
> I need to see what I have in the cellar now. If I bottle everything I have I'll need 44 case, probably have 16 at home.



If you have room to pick up some more, I could use 6 green as well,,let me know.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Worked a half day then went and picked up 46 cases of bottles. Delivered 12 cases to Saxonburg and 5 cases to someone else. Got home unloaded the truck into the garage until I'm ready to bottle. I was hoping to have time to bring the wines out of cold stabilization and get them racked but that didn't happen due to a Dr. appointment. Hopefully this weekend I'll be able to get to that.


----------



## Hokapsig

Finally home from NH, and enjoyed a nice Riesling from a German winemaker that I met up there. Now enjoying a nice Elderberry from D&O Cellars. It has a nice nose and an almost coffee aftertaste. Two thunbs up from me and the wife. 

Tomorrow I have to clean bottles and get ready for bottling about 50 cases of wine. But first, must check the pHs and TA's prior to bottling. Work in DC on sunday...


----------



## ffemt128

Stopped and picked up a couple extra hydrometers this am on the way into work then ordered my Chilean juice from Consumers Produce. Need to place an order for some misc supplies as well.


----------



## Pumpkinman

I should be in Pittsburgh on either the 21st or early on the 22nd, I plan on picking up 20 or so cases of bottles at Kelman bottles. Time to do some serious bottling, with the Vadai barrels coming in in a few weeks, I'll have to think about bottling this batch and using the barrels for the Chilean and the wine this fall, or...putting all of the current wine through the barrels for a few months each.


----------



## ffemt128

Pumpkinman said:


> I should be in Pittsburgh on either the 21st or early on the 22nd, I plan on picking up 20 or so cases of bottles at Kelman bottles. Time to do some serious bottling, with the Vadai barrels coming in in a few weeks, I'll have to think about bottling this batch and using the barrels for the Chilean and the wine this fall, or...putting all of the current wine through the barrels for a few months each.


 

Tom,

When you come to Pittsburgh, the person you want to speak with at Kelman Bottles is Robin Williams 412-486-9100 ext 215.

Just soaked some bottles we had laying around. Came to a sad realization....I need to quit giving away so much wine. My shelves are down to about 9-10 cases of various vintages. Guess this weekend will be time to do some bottling to replenish stock.

Until then, I opened one of the 3 remaining bottles of the 2011 Elderberry. Wow, I really need to make sure I hide (or hold off on bottling) a few bottles of the 2012 batch. At a year and a half old, it's phenomenal and this batch was made with roughly 5 lbs per gallon. The remaining 2 bottles will have to wait until August to be opened when they are 2 years old. 

I tasted my Sauv Blanc from a year and a half ago. Still isn't right. Not quite sure how to explain it. It's seems just off to me. I have a case left. May hide it away and see how it is in 6 months but I don't think its going to improve. May end up dumping it.


----------



## ffemt128

Just calibrated the Vinmetric SC300 and checked the Ph of all the wines in the cellar. All were between 2.98 and 3.43 with the exception of the Elderberry. The oaked elderberry was at 3.73 and the non oaked was at 3.85. This is the elderberry that took a gold. I'd like to get the ph down some but I don't really want to change the flavor profile at this point. I may add a touch of Tartaric acid the set outside to see if any acid dropps out.


----------



## Julie

Pumpkinman said:


> I should be in Pittsburgh on either the 21st or early on the 22nd, I plan on picking up 20 or so cases of bottles at Kelman bottles. Time to do some serious bottling, with the Vadai barrels coming in in a few weeks, I'll have to think about bottling this batch and using the barrels for the Chilean and the wine this fall, or...putting all of the current wine through the barrels for a few months each.



Do you have any idea what time you are coming thru?


----------



## Hokapsig

Its half day of work tomorrow, then up to Butler to pick up my demijohns, then off to Indiana to pick up the kids for spring break.


----------



## Terry0220

Tonight I bottled my peach. I think it turned out petty darn good!! Will have to have Julie taste some and give me her feedback,,,,,ahhh what are friends for???

Tomorrow I will be racking the reisling, cranberry malbec and an angle blanco. Then do a taste on my mixed berry, being that I have two carboys of that I am thinking of doing a little bit of oak on one.

Did I ever tell ya how much I love my hobby?? No? Well I love my hobby!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Wheeeew what a busy day! Bottled the Chardonnay, German Gewurztraminer, my Hard Cider/Apple Wine, racked and bottled 4 cases of beer, racked 2 more 5 gallon batches of beer, still need to rack the Eclipse Zinf off the lees and oak tomorrow, then start two more batches of all grain beer.
I think the washing and sanitizing of bottles, carboys, fermenters
and various utensils is such a time consuming process, it drains the energy from me! I started at 3;30, just got done cleaning up at 2:10 am!
I'll pay for t tomorrow!...lol


----------



## reefman

Terry0220 said:


> Did I ever tell ya how much I love my hobby?? No? Well I love my hobby!!!!


 
Ha....I love this hobby too, but I just started my new job, and now realize how much it interferes with this hobby. Haven't had time to check my batches in almost a week.

Julie,
Hope to get that box off this weekend....sorry for the delay.


----------



## ffemt128

Mixed up all the ingredients for another Skeeter Pee on my break. This will be the 3rd we started this year. Should hold us over for a bit. May add some strawberry Torani syrup to some of this for a Strawberry Lemonade.


----------



## Hokapsig

Got my demijohns from Canada today AND found out (for the first time in my life) that I won a raffle!! 2 tickets to 2 Pens games and Cash. I am considering selling off the tickets in order to pay for more Chilean juice.

I think you can now officially classify me as "obsessed"....


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Bill, I thought you would have stopped by and shared some of the wealth! Keep me posted next time.


----------



## shoebiedoo

Hokapsig said:


> Got my demijohns from Canada today AND found out (for the first time in my life) that I won a raffle!! 2 tickets to 2 Pens games and Cash. I am considering selling off the tickets in order to pay for more Chilean juice.
> 
> I think you can now officially classify me as "obsessed"....



Dude, Wine or hockey! That's a tough one for sure!!!!!!!


----------



## Deezil

1 night of hockey..

Or

Weeks of time spent making the wine, and year(s) spent waiting...... To drink it all in probably 6 months....


You know, it wasnt until i actually typed it out (i thought it through first, rare occasion) that i realized i really *am *obsessed... I'd rather have all that work, and expend all that patience, to make something...

But hockey sure it fun to watch!


----------



## Boatboy24

Off to the basement for some AI1 wine pump "training".


----------



## ffemt128

Started out a good day, went to my son's and installed the trim in his bathroom. Came home and got a text from one of my co-workers informing me that my good friend's wife lost her battle with cancer yesterday. RIP Sharon.


----------



## Hokapsig

Went to get the girl from visiting her friend at St. Vincent college. Stopped at a local winery to get a taste and purchase a semi-sweet red (doesn't anyone cold stabilize anymore???) and checked out the tasting room. I'll have to meet up with Doug to get rid of some demi's as the wife is fussing about me taking over the basement. Work in OH tomorrow....


----------



## ffemt128

Bottled 10 gallons of Elderberry, 5 oaked, 5 un-oaked. Made labels for the Oaked. Getting ready to back sweeten 6 gallons of Skeeter Pee so that I can bottle them later this evening or tomorrow. Have to go to a Bday party for my daughter's friend. Maybe I'll take them a bottle of pee or elderberry.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Bottled 10 gallons of Elderberry, 5 oaked, 5 un-oaked. Made labels for the Oaked. Getting ready to back sweeten 6 gallons of Skeeter Pee so that I can bottle them later this evening or tomorrow. Have to go to a Bday party for my daughter's friend. Maybe I'll take them a bottle of pee or elderberry.


 
LOL, Remember Doug, a bottle not a whole case!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmyjames23

Screwing with 2 batches of skeeter pee. Still trying to get it to ferment. 

Note: Threatening to flush the skeeter pee does not force it to ferment faster.


----------



## Julie

jimmyjames23 said:


> Screwing with 2 batches of skeeter pee. Still trying to get it to ferment.
> 
> Note: Threatening to flush the skeeter pee does not force it to ferment faster.



How long have you been messing with this? I have had skeeter pee take 5 days before it started, almost thru it out but glad I didn't


----------



## Pumpkinman

ffemt128 - Sorry to hear about your co-workers daughter.


----------



## ffemt128

Pumpkinman said:


> ffemt128 - Sorry to hear about your co-workers wife.


 

Thanks, will be going to the viewing tomorrow and taking off work on Wednesday for the funeral. 


Today, I'm heading to the cellar to back sweeten some juices purchased in the fall, possibly bottle 6 gallons of Skeeter Pee and then there is a good likely hood we'll be heading to Millerburg, OH to look at a Maltese. My wife has been wanting one of them for years an I was refusing a drop-kick dog. Well, I've conceeded and we think it's time the Husky had a playmate. Hopefully it's not dinner. Noting like a 5 hour round trip drive to finish out a Sunday.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Thanks, will be going to the viewing tomorrow and taking off work on Wednesday for the funeral.
> 
> 
> Today, I'm heading to the cellar to back sweeten some juices purchased in the fall, possibly bottle 6 gallons of Skeeter Pee and then there is a good likely hood we'll be heading to Millerburg, OH to look at a Maltese. My wife has been wanting one of them for years an I was refusing a drop-kick dog. Well, I've conceeded and we think it's time the Husky had a playmate. Hopefully it's not dinner. Noting like a 5 hour round trip drive to finish out a Sunday.


 
LOL, Doug, you are going to love this dog. Mike was never a big fan of small dogs but changed his mine when Megan and gotten Molly. And Ohio must have a lot of dogs over there, that is where we go both of ours.


----------



## Runningwolf

I agree Julie, I love our small dogs. Doug is that an Amish breeder you're going to? I know there are a number of them over there.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> LOL, Doug, you are going to love this dog. Mike was never a big fan of small dogs but changed his mine when Megan and gotten Molly. And Ohio must have a lot of dogs over there, that is where we go both of ours.


 


Runningwolf said:


> I agree Julie, I love our small dogs. Doug is that an Amish breeder you're going to? I know there are a number of them over there.


 

Not sure if it's an Amish Breeder or not. We looked in PA and there aren't many Maltese available. In Ohio there were a bunch of listings. This guy has one female left and that is what we wanted was a female. Most of the others were either males, out of our price range or not born yet. I'll call the guy in a little bit and get address etc.


----------



## Runningwolf

Good Luck and have fun Doug. Take some pictures.


----------



## Julie

Have a safe trip and yes post some pics


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Doug you won't be far from the Grape and Grainery depending on the route you take. Just saying...


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Good Luck and have fun Doug. Take some pictures.


 


Julie said:


> Have a safe trip and yes post some pics


 

Well the guy wasn't available today to meet us. There is another person in New Castle. I called him today. He has 5 females but he is out of town til thursday and the puppies are only 7 weeks old now. Going to try and make it up there this coming weekend. Will post pics if we decide to get one.


Had a productive day in the cellar. Got the labels on the 4 cases of Elderberry, mixed up a batch of 50% Niagra, 25% Concord and 25% Fredonia and back sweetened to 1.012. Very good. Will bottle that this week. Back sweetened my Seyval Blanc to 1.000 and bottled. Bottled 32 bottles of Skeeter Pee. All in all a good weekend in the cellar. Added 107 bottles of wine to the shelves. Will bottle the Blend Wednesday after the funeral. May try to back sweeten some Catawba and get it bottled as well that day.


----------



## ffemt128

Came home from work, put the labels on the Seyval Blanc that was bottled Sunday. Backsweetened 5 gallons of the Catawba from Presque Isle wine to 1.016. Still very tart even after cold stabilizing for 3 weeks at 34 -36 degrees. May add a touch more sugar tomorrow then bottle after the the funeral. I'm also going to try to get the tri-blend bottled tomorrow as well.


----------



## Rocky

I am enrolled in the course work for the Ohio Master Gardener Certification program and had my next to last class today...one more to go, then the final exam, 50 hours of community service in gardening plus 20 hours of continuing education and then I be a Master Gardener! Whoo hoo! Keeps me off the street and out of the bars.


----------



## Deezil

I'm scratchin my head today...

This has reared its ugly head again, but this time its my 2012 Apple-Pear... I think my sulfites were waaaay old & didnt pack a punch anymore, when i used the end of the last package... 

I need to hurry up and buy that SC-300 so i dont have to blindly add SO2...


----------



## ffemt128

Deezil said:


> I'm scratchin my head today...
> 
> This has reared its ugly head again, but this time its my 2012 Apple-Pear... I think my sulfites were waaaay old & didnt pack a punch anymore, when i used the end of the last package...
> 
> I need to hurry up and buy that SC-300 so i dont have to blindly add SO2...


 
I'm going to be checking my sulfites on a semi-regular basis now that i have one. Will definately be checking prior to bottling.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rocky said:


> I am enrolled in the course work for the Ohio Master Gardener Certification program and had my next to last class today...one more to go, then the final exam, 50 hours of community service in gardening plus 20 hours of continuing education and then I be a Master Gardener! Whoo hoo! Keeps me off the street and out of the bars.


 Rocky, thats pretty cool. I always wanted to take that course.


----------



## MarkB

I'm celebrating my (almost) complete brew room!!! Just have a little trim and the wine rack left....... I can't wait to get everything out of my kitchen!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Looking good. I can't wait to see the racks.


----------



## Hokapsig

okay, Mark, I'm drooling over that....

Racked and stabilized the Concord and Key Lime Skeeter Pee. Racked the Cran Lime Pee and added the Cran concentrate. Gonna let it settle and backsweeten to 1.010 and bottle.

Hey doug, answer your text....


----------



## millwright01

We took a week off to de-stress. Wife putting in 70 hour weeks leading up to tax time. Last six weeks, I have only been home 4 full nights. Surfing around internet and found a great deal on some flights and rooms. Heading to Vegas Sunday. Five days in Sin City, no work and more importantly, no phone!!.


----------



## Abrnth3

Ok Mark, Ready for you to come work on mine.....lol. I've gotta dig me a basement first....The old 1940's farm house just got a 1/4 basement with red clay bricks. Crowded with my first six wines and all the other stuff kept down there. The wife and I are looking to win the lottery and put in a full basement.


----------



## Pumpkinman

drove 17 hrs in the past two days...wheeeeeew...tired....


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked two batches and cleaned some bottles this morning. I'm loving my new All In One vacuum pump.


----------



## ffemt128

Drove to Ohio today to pick up a new Maltese Puppy, stopped at Breitenbach Winery. All wines were top notch. Came home had Ravioli for dinner with 2 bottles of their wine. Looking forward to a day in the Cellar tomorrow. Need to keep a close eye on the puppy with our Husky. I think all is good for now.


----------



## jangel

ffemt128 said:


> Drove to Ohio today to pick up a new Maltese Puppy, stopped at Breitenbach Winery. All wines were top notch. Came home had Ravioli for dinner with 2 bottles of their wine. Looking forward to a day in the Cellar tomorrow. Need to keep a close eye on the puppy with our Husky. I think all is good for now.



Breitenbach is only about three miles from me. I enjoy their wine often.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply

Just started a batch of Cru Sel Aus Syrah/Merlot Rose.... hope to be drinking it by summer.......if it ever gets here.....


----------



## Deezil

It's sulfite day, in my wine room... E'eryone gets it today..

And come to realize, my winemaking notes are in shambles.. I've got ripped out, loose leaf paper all over.. And they've naturally reorganized themselves.. So i've gotta sort through and transcribe all that junk into something presentable...


----------



## ibglowin

Dude,

One of these works wonders.........


----------



## Deezil

I's has one! .. And then some..


----------



## Julie

Deezil, your mistake is - you tore the pages out of the book!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deezil

It was a different book! The end of the last book, and some were just scratched out on a handy piece of paper 'cause the notebook wasnt handy... And yeah... I made a mess of things, huh? 

I'll get it all fixed up though, but first i gotta fill up the Yard Waste can before it gets dark

.. 'Cause it didnt happen yesterday


----------



## Boatboy24

Made pasta from scratch for the first time tonight.

Note: less than perfect fresh pasta is WAY better than perfectly cooked store bought pasta.


----------



## Hokapsig

Every time I want to go downstairs to work in the winery, life interrupts. Yesterday it was paying the bills. Tonight it was doing the FAFSA forms for the daughter. Maybe tomorrow night....


----------



## Hokapsig

WOO HOO!!! I got to go down to the winery after getting home late. Added some sparkelloid to the Key Lime Skeeter Pee and checked the Muscato (ph 2.63, TA about 0.80%). Then got thrown out of the winery so the wife can keep training on the treadmill for her half marathon. So I'm relegated to the TV and computer.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Racked the Zinfandel, Merlot and Brunello, they all taste very nice!!!
Made another batch of Rocket red ale.


----------



## ffemt128

Took the day off since our daughter was off school, She was complaining about having to go to daycare for the day. She doesn't like it anymore now that she's a school-ager. Anyway, this am we bottled our Catawba-Fredonia blend. Very good in my opinion, we are going to call it A-do, because there's much a do about wine and Andrea wanted here initials on the wine label. Heading down to have lunch with my wonderful wife, then coming home to bottle the Concord-Fredonia-Catawba blend. Need to think of a name for this one.


----------



## tatud4life

Racked and back sweetened my apple wine. Racked, stabilized, and cleared the strawberry. Fed the dogs. Cut my hair. Now I'm at work for the night.


----------



## Hokapsig

took my wife to the hockey game and have to work in DC tomorrow. Picked up a recurring consulting job that will feed my wine making habit every other month. Got a bottle of Skeeter Pee from GeoS which is putting my Pee to shame. The stakes have been raised.


----------



## ffemt128

almost done working for the day. Hoping to get labels and capsules on the Concord-Fredonia-Catawba blend this afternoon. May even shoot for bottling the Fredonia if time permits. Still need to mix up my Concord-Niagra blend and see how that goes.


----------



## Deezil

Was down with food poisoning yesterday, but im bouncing back.. 
Back was out too; my whole core was miserable..

But its 60F, sun's shining and i'm up & around today
Good day, it is..

Maybe i can throw my back out again, finally getting to my wines


----------



## harleydmn

Digging holes for my 10 new Sauvignon Blanc plants. This will give a total of 40 vines. Getting there slow but sure.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the Red Mtn Cab out of the Vadai, and put the Red Mountain Trio in. 

Now off to Baltimore with the wife and kids to meet up with my family for brunch and do up the aquarium.


----------



## grapeman

Heading out soon to prune some more vines. It is a slow but steady process for me this year. At least there are only a few inches of snow left now.


----------



## Hokapsig

off to get wood from work for the Easter vigil fire with the scouts tonight. then to pick up my son from college, come home and cut the wood to size, and set up for the fire. I NEED A DAY TO JUST DO WINES!!!


----------



## dangerdave

You know it's going to be a _great_ Easter Sunday when the kitchen sinks back up in the middle of cooking dinner for a bunch of hungry firefighters! What a mess! I'm a fireman, not a plumber! Ugh!


----------



## Enologo

Actually yesterday not today but bottled a batch of Coastal Red, racked a batch of Pinot Grigio, started a batch of Coastal White, bottle aged the Coastal Red about two hours and began to taste it - Yum.


----------



## MarkB

Here's the wine rack. I think I'm (kinda) done building. Now I have to take it apart, sand everything and then stain.


----------



## Runningwolf

Mark the rack looks awesome. Are you going to put a back on it? I'm just thinking it may need some cross braces to keep it from racking from one side to the other.


----------



## Rocky

Very nice work, Mark. Is that pine?


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Nice rack! Now fill it up with some wine


----------



## MarkB

I'm probably not going to put a back on it, everything is screwed together and then screwed into the wall. And yes, it is pine. I would have loved to build it out of something else but, as I've well surpassed my budget on building the room, so I settled for pine. Once I sand everything and stain it'll be hard to tell.....hopefully


----------



## Runningwolf

Mark, great idea fastening it to the wall. I used the exact same material to build mine and I think using anything else would be over kill on the budget. Here's several that I built when I first built my wine cellar. Since then I have added many more racks inside and outside of the cellar.


----------



## MarkB

Very nice! I wish I had more space, but I'm doing what I can. Although.... ever since a good friend of mine introduced me to wine making, I've found more places to cram stuff that I knew I had!!..haha It's really amazing how much stuff you can collect in a short amount of time.....


----------



## ibglowin

Nice rack! Turned out great. They have some stains out these days that by the time your done with it you would never know its not an expensive piece of hardwood.


----------



## Deezil

Deezil said:


> It's sulfite day, in my wine room... E'eryone gets it today..
> 
> And come to realize, my winemaking notes are in shambles.. I've got ripped out, loose leaf paper all over.. And they've naturally reorganized themselves.. So i've gotta sort through and transcribe all that junk into something presentable...





Deezil said:


> Was down with food poisoning yesterday, but im bouncing back..
> Back was out too; my whole core was miserable..
> 
> But its 60F, sun's shining and i'm up & around today
> Good day, it is..
> 
> Maybe i can throw my back out again, finally getting to my wines



Well...

Notebook's spiffy
Food poisoning ran its course
Back feels better
It's STILL gorgeous outside (3rd day runnin.. Seattle, what rain?) 60F @5:45pm

Time to get to the wines; all of 'em!

Today's REALLY the day.... As in, I'm already started..

Looks like the Blackberry-Cherry is degassing, multiple need SO2 additions.. I'll come back and letcha all know what kinda fun I have


----------



## Hokapsig

Time to wash some bottles and get bottling. But first, I have to run some things down to Pitt that the boy forgot when he was home this weekend.

Tomorrow, the corporate guy comes in from France and I'll have to take him and the boss out for a swanky dinner downtown. Nothing better than having dinner with both of your bosses.... yes, sir, nothing better..........


Rats.....


----------



## millwright01

Both those racks look great. Back from Vegas Saturday and transferred the WE LE Malbec Bonarda to secondary. Decided to bottle my 2 Cheeky Monkey kits, Malbec and Shiraz, since I will need them out of the carboys in a week or so anyhow. Mixed on my last kit for the year, the WE World Vineyard Australian Shiraz. Going to have to get everything done and bottled before Sept. when I have to tear apart my wine room. Bit rushed, but it will be OK. BTW, if anyone is in Vegas, could you please look around and see if you can see my money?? Didn't gamble much, but I found some great food, better wine, and great cigars!


----------



## Deezil

Deezil said:


> I'll come back and letcha all know what kinda fun I have



Only made it part way through my "2013 Wine-Clean Out/Up".. Similiar in theory to normal 'spring cleaning' - out with all the dust, any gross equipment gets oxicleaned, and cleaning all glass (even the full stuff, but obviously not while its full) inside and out

In the pics;
2010 Riesling Ice Wine (RJS LE Kit) ... Friggin' amazing.
2012 Apple-Pear ... I like, I like!

More to do/come tomorrow


----------



## Runningwolf

On my way to Harrisburg to make a wine delivery (about 1500 gallons) that I blended up last week.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> On my way to Harrisburg to make a wine delivery (about 1500 gallons) that I blended up last week.


 

So where should we meet to hi-jack the truck? LOL What's the blend there Dan?


----------



## Runningwolf

Sorry got your message too late. The blends were ones I came up with based off what they bought in the past. I sent a bottle of each for approval then moved ahead in making them. Still have another load to go later this month which is in the chiller tanks cold stabilizing right now.


----------



## Julie

Well my step son just bought a house in North Carolina, 14 1/2 acres with a separate building that was a winemaking room and a smoke house attached. In the winemaking room, there are 3 carboys and I did not get a chance to see what other wine equipment was there but whatever is there will stay, it is now mine, woohoo. AND there is one hell of a mother of a vine growing in the backyard. I have no idea what it is but my step son will ask what it is, I'm thinking it is either concord or muscadine. If it is muscadine this is a jackpot! Plus there are about 8 cherry trees blooming in the backyard as well.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Sorry got your message too late. The blends were ones I came up with based off what they bought in the past. I sent a bottle of each for approval then moved ahead in making them. Still have another load to go later this month which is in the chiller tanks cold stabilizing right now.



Well what day is that you will be moving that?


----------



## Runningwolf

So I take it your taking all the winemaking equipment and your son will make use of the smoke house. That could be one heck of a party, your wine and his smoked meats with Mike Bar-B-Cuing. That vine is probably a Wisteria!  watch the frost line on it.


----------



## Julie

Thank you Dan on letting me know about the frostline, I will make sure he pays attention. And don't worry THERE IS NO WAY THIS IS WISTERIA!!!!! And Mike has laid claim to the smokehouse, he has big plans on smoking, lol, all the son needs to do is make the mortgage payments


----------



## ibglowin

So now you can officially add "bootlegger" to the resume eh....... 



Runningwolf said:


> On my way to Harrisburg to make a wine delivery (about 1500 gallons) that I blended up last week.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Well my step son just bought a house in North Carolina, 14 1/2 acres with a separate building that was a winemaking room and a smoke house attached. In the winemaking room, there are 3 carboys and I did not get a chance to see what other wine equipment was there but whatever is there will stay, it is now mine, woohoo. AND there is one hell of a mother of a vine growing in the backyard. I have no idea what it is but my step son will ask what it is, I'm thinking it is either concord or muscadine. If it is muscadine this is a jackpot! Plus there are about 8 cherry trees blooming in the backyard as well.


 


Julie said:


> Thank you Dan on letting me know about the frostline, I will make sure he pays attention. And don't worry THERE IS NO WAY THIS IS WISTERIA!!!!! And Mike has laid claim to the smokehouse, he has big plans on smoking, lol, all the son needs to do is make the mortgage payments


 
So when are you planting your Muscadine vinyard? Sounds like a nice bit of property. Need to post some pictures.


----------



## tatud4life

Well, I was finally able to get a couple more glass carboys the other day. I racked 2 batches (1 batch I racked 3 times to degas) using the mighty allinone. I had it all done and the tubing cleaned up in 15 minutes! I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THIS PUMP!!!!! Best investment I've made for making wine. I've been tossing the idea around in my head about making beer as well. If I can figure a place to store the kegs, the game is on. Only a couple of varieties though. Guiness is a definite. Maybe Shock Top for the wifey.
Also, started my Moscato and Sangria kits.


----------



## Julie

Did some blending tonight, Zinfindal and pomegranate, 2 to 1 seems to be the ticket. Boy is this good!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Julie said:


> Did some blending tonight, Zinfindal and pomegranate, 2 to 1 seems to be the ticket. Boy is this good!



I would say I blended this but it was the kit and it has now became one of our favorites.


----------



## Julie

LuvaBella's was selling Pom/Zin last fall and I bought a glass and loved it immediately. It is a nice tasting wine.


----------



## harleydmn

Well last night the wife and I shared a bottle of Marquette from Grapeman we ordered online. The wine was great. We both enjoy it so much we can't hardly wait till next year when we will have our first crop of Marquette. Rich is a great wine maker and provides fast service. Thanks rich!


----------



## ffemt128

Working from home, such a nice day I decided to go out for lunch and I took the bike since I put the new battery in it last night. Taking my wonderful wife out to dinner this evening, then home to get the wines together for tomorrow's meet and greet at Luva Bella.


----------



## Runningwolf

Got bottles prepped tonight for doing port tomorrow.


----------



## pjd

Today, I will be leaving beautiful southwest Florida, heading back to Pennsylvania. Really don't want to leave but must get back to tend to about 40 carboys that are ageing and 125 gallons of Chilean grape juice that is waiting for me to pick up.


----------



## ffemt128

Truck is all loaded, blended my Concord-Niagra and back sweetened it, also back sweetened 5 gallons of Concord. Getting ready to head out to Luva Bella. Will back sweeten the Niagra tomorrow, supposed to be a nice day today will likely try to do some yard work after Luva Bella. Better put some pee in the fridge if I'm doing yard work. LOL


----------



## wonderdog

Starting a WE Ecipse Lodi Old Vines Zinfandel.


----------



## ffemt128

Back sweetened 6 gallons of Niagra this am. Had a bottle of that and a bottle of Concord from yesterday so mixed them together and back sweetened it as well. It's sitting in the fridge for later his evening. Also cleaned the labels off 2 1/2 cases of bottles that were soaking in the sink. Will be filling those hack up later this week with one of the wines that were sweetened this weekend.


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready to pour a glass of wine and then toss some steaks on the grill for dinner.


----------



## GaDawg

Walking the dog, 3 miles today!


----------



## millwright01

LHBS called to say my LE Italian Nebbiolo was in yesterday so I picked it up. Racked the Shiraz to secondary today and mixed on the Nebbiolo. This will be the last kit for this year. Actually forgot that I had this on order! Tastes great in the primary. There was a large grape bag with it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Bottled Chardonnay, Riesling, Merlot, white Merlot, Whit Zinfandel, Amarone, and Viux Chateau today, 18 cases in all. Some one mention intervention so I went to Wendy's and got a burger.


----------



## jimmyjames23

Botteling my Moj Skeeto.


----------



## lonesomechicken

Jimmyjames that looks awesome. It is on my short list to do this summer when the mint is ready from the herb garden.


----------



## pjd

I picked up a beautiful wine press today. It was passed down from a Great Uncle to the guy I bought it from. It dates from the 1920s and is in excellent condition! I assured the man that I would be thinkng of him and his great Uncle every time i used or even looked at the press! It came with two grape crushers and some primitive tools used for punching down the cap and assisting the rapes through the crushers. All of the tools and equipment is heavily stained from the grapes. I sure am happy with Craigslist and this find!


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> I picked up a beautiful wine press today. It was passed down from a Great Uncle to the guy I bought it from. It dates from the 1920s and is in excellent condition! I assured the man that I would be thinkng of him and his great Uncle every time i used or even looked at the press! It came with two grape crushers and some primitive tools used for punching down the cap and assisting the rapes through the crushers. All of the tools and equipment is heavily stained from the grapes. I sure am happy with Craigslist and this find!


 
SO, does this mean your wife can start doing laundry again now that she can press the clothes before hanging them out to dry?

Phil you of all people know the rules. Pictures or it didn't happen.


----------



## ffemt128

Making some Fillet Mignot for lunch. Picked up 7 cans of frozen Cranberry concentrate to back sweeten the Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee.


----------



## Hokapsig

Working all weekend in Ohio. Gonna try to slurp down some of GeoS' Skeeter Pee and will crack open some of my loot from the Luva Bella meeting tomorrow evening. Look out next Friday (first day off in 2 weeks). The wine will be flowing at the Ho Estate....


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Opened a bottle of my one year old sauv blanc/pinot gris blend tonight and it was the best it has been so far. Just started my one week vacation...I will be bottling my stag's leap and starting my super tuscan this week. Should be a good week!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Had dinner with my wife in Auburn, NY:
Crab Cakes with a chipotle remoulade
Calamari Friti
Filet Mignon with Bearnaise sauce
Porterhouse with grilled Brussels sproutes
Pasta ai quattro formaggi con tartuffo (4 cheese sauce with truffles)
Mocali Brunello do Montalcino 2007 
amazing dinner followed with Cheese cake and apple crisp.
Nite cap of my German gerwurztraminer
Great evening!


----------



## grapeman

Sounds like the trip to the FL area was a very nice one for you Tom. I still expect you to come visit some time when you are closer, like either Montreal or Burlington.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Rich, we very much look forward to coming up to visit you! I have been showing my wife your website, she wants to place a decent order with you, she wants to be able to taste the very best of NY state wines....gotta love her!


----------



## ibglowin

Had some good friends over and with the weather warming up nicely I pulled out a Prime Rib Roast that I snagged over Xmas when they were on sale for crazy cheap. Took two days to thaw out! Slow grilled it using the large Webber 22" "kettle" grill over pecan wood from Las Cruces (pecan orchard) with some charcoal to get it going good. Hand rubbed with "Herbs de Provence" as well as some S&P. Took about 2.5 hours to get it to perfection. Served with some oven roasted tricolor fingerling potatoes and fresh french green beans (Costco) that were sautéd in a little S&P, butter and Dijon mustard.

Opened a bottle of 2010 Red Mountain Cab. It was a good evening!


----------



## ffemt128

Home from Church, now for some serious laundry. Any luck at all and I'll be able to squeeze in bottling the Concord wine today. Going to make hot sausage on the grill with grilled veggies for dinner. Yummm


----------



## Runningwolf

Spread Grubex in the yard, washed the outside of the house down, power washed the patio and furniture. It's now noon time and I'm going shopping. Need to pick up 10 pounds of raisins and mesh bags for the Chilean juice I'll be picking up.


----------



## Hokapsig

Stuck in Bowling Green Ohio for the day, but it has been a rather lucrative weekend for me in Ohio (mo' money for the wine making). It will be a long drive home, but the weather should be nice. 

AGAIN I will try to sanitize some bottles to do some bottling as my Chilean juices are still fermenting and I will need the space....


----------



## GreginND

Blizzard today so perfect day for some wine fun. I ran sweetening trials on my king of the north batches and oaked chokecherry. Ended up with 1% sugar for the chokecherry and 3% for the KOTN batches. So, racked, sweetened and stabilized about 30 gallons today. 

Also picked up a load of bottles this morning before the snow started from my friend's winery down the road. 19 cases of brand new clean bottles for ~$150. I'm ready to bottle!


----------



## Runningwolf

GreginND said:


> Blizzard today so perfect day for some wine fun. I ran sweetening trials on my king of the north batches and oaked chokecherry. Ended up with 1% sugar for the chokecherry and 3% for the KOTN batches. So, racked, sweetened and stabilized about 30 gallons today.
> 
> Also picked up a load of bottles this morning before the snow started from my friend's winery down the road. 19 cases of brand new clean bottles for ~$150. I'm ready to bottle!


 
Greg nice buy on the bottles. Incidently did I tell you I washe my patio and furniture today. LOL


----------



## Julie

GreginND said:


> Blizzard today so perfect day for some wine fun. I ran sweetening trials on my king of the north batches and oaked chokecherry. Ended up with 1% sugar for the chokecherry and 3% for the KOTN batches. So, racked, sweetened and stabilized about 30 gallons today.
> 
> Also picked up a load of bottles this morning before the snow started from my friend's winery down the road. 19 cases of brand new clean bottles for ~$150. I'm ready to bottle!



Dear Lord, snow???????? We had 60 today and 70 starting tomorrow


----------



## Julie

Julie said:


> Well my step son just bought a house in North Carolina, 14 1/2 acres with a separate building that was a winemaking room and a smoke house attached. In the winemaking room, there are 3 carboys and I did not get a chance to see what other wine equipment was there but whatever is there will stay, it is now mine, woohoo. AND there is one hell of a mother of a vine growing in the backyard. I have no idea what it is but my step son will ask what it is, I'm thinking it is either concord or muscadine. If it is muscadine this is a jackpot! Plus there are about 8 cherry trees blooming in the backyard as well.



Well it is a jackpot!!!!!!! Grapes are noble and scuppernong. Plus two blueberry bushes and a peach tree. I am so excited! They are also going to leave any wine equipment for me. Cha Ching


----------



## pjd

I picked up my Chilean juice yesterday so spent the day warming it up and generally fussing over it waiting for that wonderful fermentation smell to permeate the whole house! I rigged up a pump to transfer the juice from the truck to the basement, filled 8 20 gallon brutes with 15 gallons each. One drum of Malbec the other is Carmenere.


----------



## Hokapsig

DOH!!!! I found out that if I get my basement permitted as a bonded winery, I can't make any home made wine on the premises.

That certainly throws a wrench into the works....


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> I picked up my Chilean juice yesterday so spent the day warming it up and generally fussing over it waiting for that wonderful fermentation smell to permeate the whole house! I rigged up a pump to transfer the juice from the truck to the basement, filled 8 20 gallon brutes with 15 gallons each. One drum of Malbec the other is Carmenere.


 
Phil thats awesome. Did you get them at Luva Bella's?


----------



## Deezil

Just placed an order for a few Madeliene Angevine Grape plants, a 'Cascade' Gold Raspberry, a 'Royalty' Purple Raspberry, and the PNW 'Wild' Strawberry

Almost rounded my fruit selections out, for my "Wine Yard";

Grapes - 'Riesling' & 'Madeliene Angevine'
Red Rasp. - 'Canby'
Gold Rasp. - 'Fall Gold' & 'Cascade'
Purple Rasp. - 'Royalty'
Blackberry - 'Apache'
Blueberry - 'Spartan' & 'Duke'
Strawberry - 'Wild'/'Native'
Elderberry - 'Blue'/'Wild'/'Native'


----------



## Runningwolf

I am anxiously waiting for my Chilean to come in.


----------



## tatud4life

Racked, cleared, stabilized, and back sweetened my sangria and moscato wines last night.


----------



## ffemt128

Need to transfer the Barbera from the primary to a carboy after work. Over the weekend I was down to 1.002 sg and haven't had time to transfer. Will do today.


----------



## Hokapsig

Had to go and do an Eagle Scout review this evening for a young man who has been in the troop for 6 years. Congrats to him.

Unfortunately, the review lasted too long an I didn't have time to work on any wines, I did stop at the LHBS and purchase another wine thief and 2 carboy handles....


----------



## ffemt128

Back sweetened and filtered my Cranberry Lime. Going to try and get it bottled this afternoon after work.


----------



## Pumpkinman

In preparation for an upcoming graduation party, I've brewed 6 batches of beer, I also started a montepulciano kit to be part of the barrel rotation.


----------



## ffemt128

Watching cartoons with my little one now. Crafton VFD's night at he races is tonight. Will be at the station from 4:00 until probably after midnight. Going to be a long day.


----------



## pjd

It has been a busy day in the winery today! Filtered and bottled 6 gallons Italian Barolo, 6 Gallons California Barolo, 6 Gallons California Merlot, 6 gallons Italian "Vino de Casa", 6 gallons California Cabernet Sauvignon and 6 gallons California Zinfandel Royale. I added raisins to each of the California wines and french oak to all. 
Of course I had to sample each so now it is time for a nap!


----------



## Hokapsig

yesterday taken up by buying a new, used car so my son can travel to his internship this summer. Today, my wife is off to walk her 10 miles in preparation for the Pittsburgh Half Marathon.

SOOOOOO.... having the house to myself, I'm going to work in the winery to finish some wines and free up some carboys to rack the Riesling, Cab Sauv, Merlot and Malbec....


----------



## dangerdave

At work today, but...

Yesterday, I racked, degassed and stabilized my Chilean Moscatel Alejandro (with apricots!), my Chilean Cab Sauv (with toasted oak and currants), and my Chilean Petit Syrah (with toasted oak and rasins). My clear WE Coastal White got racked onto several pounds of dried sweetened mangos, and my Black Sheep Semi-sweet Blackberry got bottled.

Note to self...I should have been mowing my grass!


----------



## Julie

Chilean Muscadine Alejandro????????? Was that on the order form?



dangerdave said:


> At work today, but...
> 
> Yesterday, I racked, degassed and stabilized my Chilean Muscadine Alejandro (with apricots!), my Chilean Cab Sauv (with toasted oak and currants), and my Chilean Petit Syrah (with toasted oak and rasins). My clear WE Coastal White got racked onto several pounds of dried sweetened mangos, and my Black Sheep Semi-sweet Blackberry got bottled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self...I should have been mowing my grass!


----------



## dangerdave

Oops! Got my muscadines mixed up with my moscatels. Corrected. Thanks, Julie! 

I even used the wrong picture! I's tired today...


----------



## Julie

dangerdave said:


> Oops! Got my muscadines mixed up with my moscatels. Corrected. Thanks, Julie!



Lol. I was getting excited when you were posting "muscadine".


----------



## K5MOW

I am making mead

Roger


----------



## ffemt128

I really need to build a rack in the cellar. Quickly running out of room on the 2 sets of shelves I have. I did a count, so far I'm up to 29 cases on the shelves and still have about 50 gallons in carboys. 

Back sweetened the Blueberry Pomegranite yesterday. Very nice flavor. Will be bottling before Memorial Day.


----------



## Hokapsig

going to clean and sanitize some more bottles between periods of the Pens game. I may even add another can of cranberry to the Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee....


----------



## dangerdave

Working today. Here's what I get to drive at work...


----------



## pjd

I just racked my chilean juices. Now I am out of carboys. The benches look good with 40 full carboys! I think I need an intervention!


----------



## Runningwolf

Thats funny Phil. I have about 30+ empty carboys and about 24 gallons of merlot aging and I feel real good about that for a change. Oh yeah I ten pails to start this weekend.

I just finished unloading the truck and loaded up our chiller and another refridgerated tractor trailor with chilian juice.


----------



## cmason1957

Bottling 20 gallons of chambourcin and 6 gallons of candy cane wine. It week be interesting to see how they are in about 6 months.


----------



## jimmyjames23

Buying a motorcycle.


----------



## dangerdave

Going mushroom hunting! Pics to follow!


----------



## sjo

dangerdave said:


> Going mushroom hunting! Pics to follow!



I bet it's hard to hit those little rascals considering how fast they are!


----------



## Deezil

In the last couple days..
Since I'm done moving family members
.. And getting over being sick with what they gave me
.. And done nursing the back problems that came with associated heavy furniture
.. Here's what I've been up to..

- Edged the grass out with a shovel
- Moved in the red chairs so Momma could 'see how the sun is'; the fence is getting moved forward to be flush with my edge-job on the grass, making a larger, more private front patio (not pictured)
-Dug a hole for incoming Madeleine Angevine #1
- Mad Angie #2 is going where the tree is..
- Mad Angie #3 is going where the happy little rose bush is, which I've also gotta transplant
-Edged out a front flower bed for some of the 12 varieties of fuchsias we went and bought, that have been going crazy under some cheap lighting (gonna add some lillies and tulips too i think)

The little Japanese Maple gets to move too, and that whole corner gets cleaned up; the fuchsia flower bed will probably get bigger toward the street when we're (read: me) ready to remove the grass and put in some rocks & mulch to clean up the property line - but thats a week or 3 out yet

Still waiting for the grapes to arrive, but as you can see, this is a bit of a chore.. So I thought I'd get a head start


----------



## pjd

I planted my elderberries today. 10 Adams, 5 Nova and 15 Johns. Already dreaming of the 15 pounds per plant that should happen a couple years from now! Now to figure out where to plant 15 black currant plants!


----------



## Runningwolf

Sounds good Phil. I planted four black current bushes a few years ago. I got a few berries last year and the birds got a few more than me. I was just looking at them yesterday and they really look like they might do something this year.


----------



## ffemt128

pjd said:


> I planted my elderberries today. 10 Adams, 5 Nova and 15 Johns. Already dreaming of the 15 pounds per plant that should happen a couple years from now! Now to figure out where to plant 15 black currant plants!


 

I would hope for more than 15 lbs per plant. One of the bushes I visit I get on average 30-40 lbs from over the course of the season. Wish I had property to plant some stuff on... I was told by my sister in law I could plant grapes on her property but they are in embleton which is about an hour and a half from me. Little far to go check on things.....


----------



## ffemt128

Just cleaned off the grill grates. Going to make grilled blue marlin with scalops and shrimp on a cedar plank for dinner. Sides will be spinach and noodles with an alfredo sauce. Wine choice for this evening is a 2012 Catawba from Presque Isle Winery.


----------



## Hokapsig

outside work is done, now time to finish some wines by backsweetening and prep for bottling...


----------



## cocroach

Perusing the forum for tid-bits related to the Meglioli Barolo while I wait for it to arrive. The reviews range from superb to lack-lustre results. Hopefully I didn't make a wrong decision in going with kit...


----------



## Hokapsig

Backsweetened the Cran-Pom, racked the Riesling and finished the Key Lime Skeeter Pee. When the head bottler gets home from college tomorrow, we can do some bottling this coming week as I need to open up some carboys....


----------



## pjd

Well thanks to inspiration from Joeswine and my friend Runningwolf I added raisins and tannin to my Chilean juices. The juices are all out of the primary fermenter and in the carboys. SG is down to .990 but I am sure the yeast is still in there and will start munching on the raisins. This will be interesting, I have always chopped up the raisins and added them into the primary. This time, taking Joeswine's advice I left them whole and put them into the carboy. I also added tannin but Joe, I could not add the 4 tablespoons full you used on your kit.


----------



## ffemt128

Just rinsed and sanitized some bottles. Thinking of bottling the Blueberry Pomegranite this weekend if time permits. Wanted to get the bottles ready. Will likely sanitize again prior to bottling depending if there are any remains of Kmeta when the time comes. The wine is young still but pretty tasty. Will need the boss to check it and give it the seal of approval before I bottle.


----------



## Deezil

Got notification today they they mailed my 3 Madelaine Angevine, 'wild'/'coastal' strawberry, 'royalty' purple rasp., and 'cascade' gold rasp plants

Guess I gotta get that tree out of there.. Might dig it out some more, cut a few more roots then tie it to the hitch on my El Camino, and see what happens... Might just dig it out, but i only have a day or two now and they'll be here, bareroot.

Then i'll order the pineberry, purple strawberry and a red strawberry for a new bed


----------



## Hokapsig

Hooray!!! Home from a training class in Cincy. The next few days will be spent filling an order for a case of Pee, and a mixed case of Cran Lime Pee and Key Lime Pee. 

does anyone have "Happy Graduation" labels they can send????


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> Hooray!!! Home from a training class in Cincy. The next few days will be spent filling an order for a case of Pee, and a mixed case of Cran Lime Pee and Key Lime Pee.
> 
> does anyone have "Happy Graduation" labels they can send????



Sorry but no


----------



## Runningwolf

I have not done any yet


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Yeah presents.


----------



## Hokapsig

Bottles sanitized and ready to bottle the backsweetened Key Lime Pee and Cranberry Lime Pee. Tomorrow, the original Pee gets backsweetened and bottled....


----------



## ffemt128

I cleaned off the patio and set up the pool yesterday. Today's project is to figure out if the hole in the inflatable top ring of the pool was the only airleak. I also need to run the pool vac and cleann out the misc dirt and stuff that accumulatd during set up. Should be nice and warm after a few weeks in the sun.


----------



## GreginND

Bottled 11 gallons of chokecherry, 4 gallons of MN1200, 6 gallons of Frontenac and 15 gallons of King if the North yesterday. Today I'm going to help my friend bottle up his Marquette and Frontenac at his winery.


----------



## Hokapsig

Added another dose of Sparkleoid to the Key Lime Pee and dosed the regular Pee after backsweetening. I hope it works in 8 hours because I have to bottle tonight.


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> Added another dose of Sparkleoid to the Key Lime Pee and dosed the regular Pee after backsweetening. I hope it works in 8 hours because I have to bottle tonight.


 
How cloudy is it? I am not seeing sparkleoid working in eight hours.


----------



## Julie

*Oh Terry0220*

Lol, you know a heads up would be nice!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Lol, you know a heads up would be nice!!!!!


 She kind of fell off th earth didn't she?


----------



## Stressbaby

Today I'm going to move my first-ever batch of dandelion wine to the secondary, it's down to 1.010...then I'm going to bottle a small 1 gal batch of Calamondin as well as a Hibiscus-Orange-Ginger mead.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

One advantage to the wine hobby is that most times my procrastination will only help the wine  Except in the case of the one I didn't start yet.


----------



## pjd

I opened my first bottle of Chilean Zinfandel from March 2012. Wow! Excellent wine! Now I wish I had made more than one bucket.


----------



## Julie

pjd said:


> I opened my first bottle of Chilean Zinfandel from March 2012. Wow! Excellent wine! Now I wish I had made more than one bucket.



I hear ya! Did you get the Malbec? I am very much enjoying theses two.


----------



## Terry0220

Julie said:


> Lol, you know a heads up would be nice!!!!!



Boy it is so nice to be missed!!! Sorry haven't made myself visible,,but I have been lurking around and learning everyday!! Dan,,,,,hmmm redhead??? lol see I have been lurking!!!

Just been busy since Luva Bella's , then to finish the taxes and get them in. Then when the weather finally broke all (you know what) broke here!!! Been busy with paperwork since then,,,but hey not complaining!! Cha-ching!! But I did find time for me and racked the Riesling, Cranberry Malbec (boy the bananas and extra sugar to raise the sg. made a big difference!!), the Angel Blanco, the mixed berry that I oaked and put my Chilian Moscato into secondary. Now,,need time to clean bottles and bottle the Angel Blanco and Cran-Malbec,,,just might if there is enough bottles here,,do the Riesling.

But I did come up with an idea, since I "thought outside the box" and added zest to my Riesling even racking that and the oak chips in the Cran-Malbec I did tranfer some of the zest and oak...soo I was thinking of putting the racking cane inside of a mesh bag when I rack again to collect those little buggers,,will let you know how it works out.

so,,,are you now sorry you rattled my cage,,,or wasn't my typing to long?? LOL Miss ya too!


----------



## seth8530

Mmm more wine! Glug glug glug.. The peach wine is alright... let us all be happy and produce plenty of wine... * grabs another glass*


----------



## Julie

Terry0220 said:


> Boy it is so nice to be missed!!! Sorry haven't made myself visible,,but I have been lurking around and learning everyday!! Dan,,,,,hmmm redhead??? lol see I have been lurking!!!
> 
> Just been busy since Luva Bella's , then to finish the taxes and get them in. Then when the weather finally broke all (you know what) broke here!!! Been busy with paperwork since then,,,but hey not complaining!! Cha-ching!! But I did find time for me and racked the Riesling, Cranberry Malbec (boy the bananas and extra sugar to raise the sg. made a big difference!!), the Angel Blanco, the mixed berry that I oaked and put my Chilian Moscato into secondary. Now,,need time to clean bottles and bottle the Angel Blanco and Cran-Malbec,,,just might if there is enough bottles here,,do the Riesling.
> 
> But I did come up with an idea, since I "thought outside the box" and added zest to my Riesling even racking that and the oak chips in the Cran-Malbec I did tranfer some of the zest and oak...soo I was thinking of putting the racking cane inside of a mesh bag when I rack again to collect those little buggers,,will let you know how it works out.
> 
> so,,,are you now sorry you rattled my cage,,,or wasn't my typing to long?? LOL Miss ya too!



Terry! Did you look at the date and TIME I posted? R u saying you are innocent that Mike and jumped a foot in the air??????!


----------



## Terry0220

Julie said:


> Terry! Did you look at the date and TIME I posted? R u saying you are innocent that Mike and jumped a foot in the air??????!



????? not sure what your saying ???? I know I didn't post right away,,but didn't see it till last night,,,,,sorry


----------



## FABulousWines

Just finished dinner. A three cheese chicken and pasta bake and a 2011 Biltmore Estates Reserve Riesling. Very smooth, off dry. Dropped my hydrometer in this one. SG of 1.004. May try to emulate that with the current Riesling batch I got going. This kit will NOT come close to the Biltmore, but I like the sweetness of this; very mild; not intrusive at all.

It's funny how differently I look at wines now that I've started making them. Any of you folks ever test commercial wines to emulate what you like?


----------



## Julie

Terry0220 said:


> ????? not sure what your saying ???? I know I didn't post right away,,but didn't see it till last night,,,,,sorry



Lol, so you are saying the loud boom did not come from your place on Saturday? Roflmao, you know Mike and I automatically blamed your place!


----------



## Terry0220

Julie said:


> Lol, so you are saying the loud boom did not come from your place on Saturday? Roflmao, you know Mike and I automatically blamed your place!



LOL!! Yes I am innocent!!! We were up camp over the weekend and so was our daughter and son-in-law,,,so he was innocent this time as well!! Now I know what your talking about,,,,haahahahahahha!! Not my place,,,but might be close to my place,,,,,kids now adays,,,,


----------



## Julie

FABulousWines said:


> Just finished dinner. A three cheese chicken and pasta bake and a 2011 Biltmore Estates Reserve Riesling. Very smooth, off dry. Dropped my hydrometer in this one. SG of 1.004. May try to emulate that with the current Riesling batch I got going. This kit will NOT come close to the Biltmore, but I like the sweetness of this; very mild; not intrusive at all.
> 
> It's funny how differently I look at wines now that I've started making them. Any of you folks ever test commercial wines to emulate what you like?



Yes, I know there are a handful on here who do and check the acid on your Riesling that you are liking and make sure your kit is the same.


----------



## Terry0220

FABulousWines said:


> Just finished dinner. A three cheese chicken and pasta bake and a 2011 Biltmore Estates Reserve Riesling. Very smooth, off dry. Dropped my hydrometer in this one. SG of 1.004. May try to emulate that with the current Riesling batch I got going. This kit will NOT come close to the Biltmore, but I like the sweetness of this; very mild; not intrusive at all.
> 
> It's funny how differently I look at wines now that I've started making them. Any of you folks ever test commercial wines to emulate what you like?



I agree the Biltmore Riesling was very nice. Yes, I have now started looking at commercial wines differently, and seeing what I like, and if a bottle makes it home, I check the sg, ta, & ph and record it in my little notes. I have started looking at some of the wineries that I have been and it is nice when I look on their website some of them will give the blend and percent on some of their wines kinda nice to have that as a reference as well and to compare if you attempt the same.


----------



## FABulousWines

Julie said:


> Yes, I know there are a handful on here who do and check the acid on your Riesling that you are liking and make sure your kit is the same.



Had to chuckle on that as in the last few minutes I was in the kitchen testing the acid with the little bit I had left. Came out at .725. I am going to have to start adding these bits to my notes.


----------



## Julie

Terry0220 said:


> LOL!! Yes I am innocent!!! We were up camp over the weekend and so was our daughter and son-in-law,,,so he was innocent this time as well!! Now I know what your talking about,,,,haahahahahahha!! Not my place,,,but might be close to my place,,,,,kids now adays,,,,



HaHaHa, that is hilarious and I'm sure not far from you.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

This is what I am doing today.


----------



## pwrose

Are you headed out in the ocean or in the bay/sound area? What are yall catching down there this time of year?


----------



## olusteebus

I need to clean my winery a little after bottling a vina del vida chardonnay yesterday. It is only 5 months old. should be good by now as it is a "4 - 6 week kit' but it is not. beyond the sourness of a young wine, I can test good flavors though. It was oaked with powder.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

pwrose said:


> Are you headed out in the ocean or in the bay/sound area? What are yall catching down there this time of year?



We went down to Lake Sutton by Wilmington. We stick mainly to the rivers and intracoastal. Not really sure what's biting yet.


----------



## reefman

ShelleyDickison said:


> This is what I am doing today.


 
ok Shelly, I'm jealous. It's still too cold on the Susquehanna River to pull the boat out, but I was going to clean it up this weekend.

Are you taking it to the shore, or the Lake?

My daughter lives on Lake Norman in Catawba.


----------



## Julie

reefman said:


> ok Shelly, I'm jealous. It's still too cold on the Susquehanna River to pull the boat out, but I was going to clean it up this weekend.
> 
> Are you taking it to the shore, or the Lake?
> 
> My daughter lives on Lake Norman in Catawba.



Reefman, my step son lives on Lake Wylie, in Tega Cay, SC. Lake Norman flows into Lake Wylie and is bout 45 minutes away. Small world.


----------



## Hokapsig

Its been a long week with the top corporate guy in from Italy to see me. I learned to never take wine from your cool basement and leave it in your car until work is over (the cork blew out, but no spillage). So I gave the bottle to GeoS to enjoym which he said he liked (he's a good fibber).

We bottled the Key Lime Pee, Cranberry Lime Pee and 5 gallons of Regular Pee for a classmate of my wife's kids graduation party. We have 8 gallons of regular Pee to bottle yet from the demi. Next up: bottling the Beaugelois and the Cranberry Pomegranate.


----------



## reefman

Julie said:


> Reefman, my step son lives on Lake Wylie, in Tega Cay, SC. Lake Norman flows into Lake Wylie and is bout 45 minutes away. Small world.


 
Yes, it is. There are several WMT members down in that general area too. I'm hoping to catch up with some of them later this summer when I go visit my daughter.
One of her neighbors (retired) is also a wine maker, although he's not on the list...he doesn't even have email....we exchange bottles each time I get a chance to visit.


----------



## Hokapsig

It's pizza and wine night here. We enjoyed a Raspberry Acres Fredonia and are now sitting around relaxing and watching our Ghost Hunter DVDs.

tomorrow, we need to start sanitizing bottles and bottling the Cran Pom, Beaugelois and Barolo.


----------



## Pumpkinman

I enjoyed a bottle of Valpolicella Classico Superiore DOC 2010 Caterina Zardini, a real nice wine for the price, I wish that I would have bought a case!


----------



## Boatboy24

Getting excited to pick up my first Chilean juice and grapes on Friday. Is it weird that I'm a little nervous?


----------



## ffemt128

Added my the last of my lime to the Mojito Skeeter Pee. SG was at 1.048. Gave it a good stir along with my other bucket of Cab Sauv. Everything that was transferred into carboys yesterday is bubbling along nicely.

Currently I have 9 empty carboys will be in Northeast Pa this weekend. May just have to make a trip to Walkers. LOL


----------



## Rocky

Nothing to do with wine making, but I am building a three section composting bin for my garden. It will be able to "cook up" about 3 yards when fully utilized.


----------



## Pumpkinman

rocky, that is great!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Rocky thats great. Below is a picture of one I made years ago. I have a climbing Hydrangea growing on it. Each section is 4'x4'. The boards fit in a grove I put in the 4x4 post for easy removal. My wife has a few removed in the picture for removing some of the compost. I put lattice above it in the back for the Hydrangea which is starting to take over.


----------



## dessertmaker

Kicked off today with a defensive tactics class at work. Lots of fun. Then came home, bottled an amber light malt liquor and some cranberry skeeter pee. Had some regular skeeter pee that should have been ready too but it's being an all around pain. 

Also took a trip to the doctor today. Looks like after a year I might get cleared of the restrictions from the herniated discs that got me placed on light duty behind a desk at work. Hopefully some blue skies and open roads ahead at work. No more answering the phones and issuing spare unit keys to rookies who can't go all night without crashing out at least 1 good car. Ill find out soon. Wish me luck!


----------



## Julie

dessertmaker said:


> Kicked off today with a defensive tactics class at work. Lots of fun. Then came home, bottled an amber light malt liquor and some cranberry skeeter pee. Had some regular skeeter pee that should have been ready too but it's being an all around pain.
> 
> Also took a trip to the doctor today. Looks like after a year I might get cleared of the restrictions from the herniated discs that got me placed on light duty behind a desk at work. Hopefully some blue skies and open roads ahead at work. No more answering the phones and issuing spare unit keys to rookies who can't go all night without crashing out at least 1 good car. Ill find out soon. Wish me luck!


 
Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## Hokapsig

had to go to a forklift trainer class yesterday and left my work computer at the training site. ARGH! Picked it up today and have to pack tomorrow for my business trip to Florida (its nice when your company owns Universal Studios). I will try to bring back some Key Limen wine.


----------



## winesleeper

Local City Wide garage sale this weekend. Out looking for used wine making equipment. Don't tell the wife. lol


----------



## tonyt

Sitting on my back patio got a pork b*** on the smoker low and slow . Drinking Italian beer and listening to Willie Nelson and The Outlaws .


----------



## Runningwolf

Blended 24 gallons of Sammie's Blend together and stuck in freezer to cold stabilize.


----------



## pjd

I filtered and bottled 6 gallons California Chardonay, 6 gallons of Apple and 6 gallons of Italian Frascati. Yipee! I now have 3 empty 6 gallon carboys to put the Chilean Zinfandel and Cabernet Sauvignon that I bought yesterday. I am really happy with the apple. It was made from fresh apple cider that I bought at Furman's in Erie. I added sugar to get sg to 1.085, used EC1118 yeast and it fermented and cleared rapidly. I used old orchard apple juice every time I needed to top it off and added 3 cinnimon sticks, 6 cloves and a couple pinches of dried Ginger root while aging. Great apple flavor and no real need to sweeten. I bottled it all dry. I am going to like this one.


----------



## Runningwolf

Phil, this year when you're ready to buy cider check with me. I'll hook you up with a guy that will sell as bulk in your pail for a lot less than Furmans.


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Phil, this year when you're ready to buy cider check with me. I'll hook you up with a guy that will sell as bulk in your pail for a lot less than Furmans.


 That would be great Dan, I think Furmans was around $8.00 per gallon last year. After sampling this batch, It was worth it! If I can buy bulk in my bucket at a savings, I just might want to bring a barrell!


----------



## ffemt128

After a wonderful weekend in Northeast PA, we had to head back to work yesterday. Although I took a half vacation day today to meet the appraiser for refinance. I managed to get my last Chilean Cab Sauv transferred to a carboy as well as my 6 gallons of Mojio Skeeter Pee. Going to be a short work week for me.

If you live in PA, don't forget to get out and vote. It's Primary Day. Start early at getting those bums out of office.


----------



## Duster

Today I am thanking the Lord my kids were not involved!
Were in a small town so excitement around here is kept to a minimum, then today toward the end of my work day I started receiving calls from family asking about the kids.
I Had then turn to the news online and about panicked until I could talk to them!
http://www.staceypageonline.com/2013/05/22/breaking-four-school-bus-accident/


----------



## Boatboy24

Bottled my 2012 peach wine this morning, then went to my oldest's pre-school graduation and took him out for a late lunch to celebrate. Came home and continued my garage renovation - painted yesterday, and today was hanging "organizational hardware" and getting things put away and organized. After that, I bottled the Dragon Blood I started all the way back in December. Now, I'm enjoying the half bottle of peach wine I had left after bottling. It's the perfect wine for the weather. After a long, cool spring, we've been around 90 with high humidity the last couple days.

Glad your kids are OK Duster!


----------



## Julie

Duster glad to hear your kids are fine, that is very scary.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Went to M&M in Hartford and picked up 13 Juice pails, and got to play in their showroom, I wanted to buy everything!
I picked up 2 Moscato, 1 Cab Sav and 1 Malbec for me, and a boat load of pails for my buddy. 
I saw this box on the counter that read "AllGrape Pack" with an image of a carboy and grapes...hmmmmmmm...I jumped at that one...lol It is a 4 KG (8.8 lbs) package for 19.99, a great price, I purchased one for the Cab Sav and one for the Malbec, here is the link for it M&M wine Grape Co. for those that are interested.
We got to load the truck in torrential down pour, then unload my pails in another down pour, and yes, we unloaded my buddies 9 pails in a brutal downpour...lol
Came home, Took readings on the 4 pails, got to use the SC-300...wohoooo...lol, Pitched the yeast, added the grape packs, made a few minor adjustments, moved the 4 fermenters into my office, then drained the two new oak barrels, hauled them down stairs into my make shift winery, transferred a Pinot Noir into one and a Lambrusco into the other.

Busy freakin day...lol


----------



## GreginND

Spent 4 hours mowing yesterday. Today I will spend all day on the farm getting it ready for tomorrow's grape planting. I have about 20 people coming to help put in 325 vines.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tom: How long are you planning to keep that pinot in the brand new barrel?

I'm kicking off my first MLF today. WooHoo!


----------



## Pumpkinman

To be honest, I am not very happy with the Pinot in the first place, I am going to leave it about two weeks with the hopes that it may be improved, if not, it will have been used as my first run wine through the barrel, if it gets over oaked, not too worried, I'll keep it in a carboy incase i need to put a wine in the barrels while I wait for the Chilean wines or possibly the fall wines to be ready to go into them..
The chianti will be next through the barrel, after that, both Amarone will go through for 8 weeks, I cannot wait for these!
What MLB are you using? I have VPN 41 lined up for the Cab Sav and Malbec.


----------



## Boatboy24

Celebrating my birthday with a Prime NY strip and some Amarone tonight. 

Tom: I'm using Bacchus on both the Carm and Malbec.


----------



## ffemt128

Most likely heading out to the Zoo with the family today. First thing in the morning when they open is the best time to go. It's going to be a brisk one today. May have to head up to Arsenal Cider and try out their Cranberry Cider.


----------



## Hokapsig

Finally home from a trip in Florida, though I was able to bring back 2 bottles of Key Limen wine for my wife's birthday. I enjoyed a nice D&O Cellars Malvasia Blanc, while my wife would only share a gulp out of a bottle of Running Wolf Winery Peach wine.

Off to celebrate the wife's birthday today, then to a grad party and working in DC tomorrow.


----------



## GreginND

Great day. Had about 25 people out to help plant vines. Couldn't have done it without them.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Boatboy - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Fired up the smoker pit this AM. Marinated a whole pork tenderloin overnight in my blackberry-habenero sauce.  Also threw on a small beef brisket as well as a couple of slabs of baby back ribs. I figure if I am going to all the trouble to fire this bad boy up for the day, going to make it worth the while. Cooking over a mixture of pecan, apple, cherry.


----------



## grapeman

Mmmmmm. Meaty goodness.


----------



## Runningwolf

That looks awesome Mike!


----------



## olusteebus

I racked 21 gallons of wine. Pitched the yeast on 5 gallons of blackberry jam wine that I will blend with 6 gallons of muscadine that is ready.

I am also grieving. I busted my first and last carboy! Full of white grape and peach skeeter pee. Man I was looking forward to that.


----------



## jamesngalveston

testing sediment


----------



## Pumpkinman

Mike, damn that looks good!
olusteebus, sorry to hear about the lost carboy and wine.


----------



## CBell

Drove to Boston today to pick up 5 Orchard Breezin kits and a few extra carboys on the cheap from someone who bought and then didn't want them. Probably starting up one of the kits tonight but I am still sans hydrometer and all the brew shops were closed on Sunday, so maybe waiting until Tuesday so I will have accurate readings. 

Also racked a Cab kit and a Welch's juice wine off their lees and oak for some further aging.


----------



## Hokapsig

Stuck working in DC today so that I can attend my wife's, son's and sister in laws birthdays with a belated Mother's day celebration. Hopefully we can bottle 5 gallons of Cranberry Pomegranate tomorrow, as I need to backsweeten the Skeeter Pee and 11 more gallons of Cran Pom.


----------



## Hokapsig

and olus, be careful. Losing carboys sometime comes in 2's as I found out.....

GRRRRRR.....


----------



## Boatboy24

Pumpkinman said:


> Boatboy - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!


Thanks Tom. Here's the meal I mentioned. Prime NY Strip with crab stuffed portabellas, corn on the cob and Caesar salad.

Once a year, I splurge on a prime or Wagyu steak - they are heavenly.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

BoatBoy -, 
I noticed that there was more wine missing than everything else - LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG that looks so good!


----------



## ibglowin

I second the fact that that definitely looks good enough to eat. Nice job!


----------



## ibglowin

Here is a snap from last nights BBQapalooza.... 

We had grilled corn on the cob, potato salad, watermelon/cucumber salad and of course a little WINE!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Decided to see how clear it was before bottling. Picture didn't take real well but it's a map of the NC coast. Looks better live.


----------



## pjd

This evening I selected a White Merlot made from a 2011 bucket of Luva Bella's California grape juice. I have sampled it before and was unimpressed. Tonights bottle is is truly deliteful! Great nose, decent body and mouthfeel and truly wonderful grapey fruit flavor followed by a dry finish. Dang, I make good wine! I might have to open another!


----------



## Runningwolf

Phil, you do make good wine. I'm waiting for you to post your prize picture on here.


----------



## pjd

Dan, Are you talking about the Bear?


----------



## Runningwolf

Yeap that's the one. Awesome (lucky) shot!


----------



## pjd

Dan, It is a good thing that Mrs Deets likes the same things that I do. I am hearing impaired and Diane heard the bear coming and alerted me to it. We watched it for about 15 minutes which during that time we were able to take dozens of pictures of it. We likely will be back there Saturday Morning to see if we can see it again.


----------



## Boatboy24

Awesome pic Phil.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Racked a Chilean Malbec and Cab Sav (yesterday) and added the MLB, the Cab Sav is already showing signs of MLF, racked a Moscato as well, one more should be ready in another day or so, I'll stabilize both at that time and let them age a bit.


----------



## dessertmaker

Today my wife had her "nesting" moment for this pregnancy and began throwing random items out of the front door. Apparently it was all "junk" though the majority of it looked perfectly functional to me.

Still, functional or not I know from experience not to argue, and just to politely ask what I can do to help.

I was given a simple mission for the day, get the trailer from out back, load up her "nesting junk" and haul it to the dumpster out at Dad's.

Sssooooo......




I buried the jeep.

Doesn't look bad because the ruts are filled with water. But the front end was almost resting on the frame.

The 4WD jeep that I have taken up mountains and down riverbanks and through this crap that is supposed to be the "street" I live on:




Buried. In. My. Yard.

And after spending a few moments of slinging mud across the yard, into the trees, over the roof of the house, and finally unhitching the trailer, I got it out. And in order to turn around had to pull the mud soaked monstrosity onto the patio.

Mud. All. Over. Pregnant. Wife's. Patio. 

And keep in mind she's in NESTING MODE!

Needless to say I spent the rest of the day fixing ruts with a garden rake and spraying mud off of the patio. And running for my life every time she came outside.


----------



## Julie

LOL, well it is always good to hear someone correcting their mistakes


----------



## harleydmn

Destemmed and crushed by hand 4 lugs of Chilean Pinot Noir. I will never ever do this again. Looking to buy some new equipment. I worked my but off Thankfully that I bought a press already.


----------



## Deezil

harleydmn said:


> Destemmed and crushed by hand 4 lugs of Chilean Pinot Noir. I will never ever do this again.





How long did it take you?

Took me 18 hours to do 150lbs of Riesling... Them's some tiny grapes..

(I feel your pain)


----------



## harleydmn

Took 4 hours. Luckily these were nice grapes but I won't do that again


----------



## dessertmaker

Giving away a couple bottles to the guys at work. I always get a big smile on my face when I start getting wine or beer messages. I take it as a compliment.

I have been chained to a desk for almost a year now. Ever since the wreck. Making wine, studying everything I can about it has been a great outlet for all of my frustrated energy.

With only a few days left though..... I want to rip my phone and radio consoles off the desk, throw them into the hall, jump on them with both feet and scream at the top of my lungs.

I don't know if the guys realize my wine obsession is an outlet or if they just really like my wine. But I choose to assume the latter.

...Still fantasizing about smashing those consoles. Yep it's time to make another batch of wine.


----------



## ibglowin

We need to start a club. Call it the "One Time He-Man Hand Crushers Club".


So far we have three members and all three have made the vow "never again"..... 

I am a member of the 200lb Hand De-stem Club.



harleydmn said:


> Destemmed and crushed by hand 4 lugs of Chilean Pinot Noir. I will never ever do this again. Looking to buy some new equipment. I worked my but off Thankfully that I bought a press already.


----------



## Hokapsig

Went to LuvaBella to purchase 2 bottles of Passion for the wife, picked up a pail of Muscat and a pail of Carmenare for me. I was able to sit and chat with the Winemaker for about an hour and a half, which was greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rocky

I saw something today that you don't see very often if at all and that was Tiger Woods triple-bogeying a hole, number 18 at Muirfield Village Golf Club in the Memorial Tournament. He had a disastrous day, carding a 79 (7 over par). Don't think we will see anything like that again any time soon. 

Other than that, it was a great day with some good friends from Pittsburgh who visit us frequently during Memorial week.

Go Pens! Go Bucs!


----------



## ffemt128

Last night I soent racking wines. Racked 12 gallons of Noble Muscadine, 12 gallona of Red Muscadine, 5 gallons of Chanbourci and 5 gallons of Pear. The pear is atr about the perfect sweetness after adding the fpack last month.

Heading out mini golfing with my daughter today then hoping to rack the Bronze and Carlos Muscadine and maybe the Skeeter Pee will be taken care of as well.


----------



## cimbaliw

Finished the work room/bottling area reorg. Time to get back to making wine!


----------



## Hokapsig

it used to be that I would have to force my son to help me bottle wine. Now that he has turned 21, he has been the one to initiate the bottling process, though now it costs me a bottle or two per batch bottled. 

The Muscat and the Amarone continue to ferment in the garage. We need to do some more bottling to free up some carboys. I wonder what all that will cost me???


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> it used to be that I would have to force my son to help me bottle wine. Now that he has turned 21, he has been the one to initiate the bottling process, though now it costs me a bottle or two per batch bottled.
> 
> The Muscat and the Amarone continue to ferment in the garage. We need to do some more bottling to free up some carboys. I wonder what all that will cost me???



Roflmao, well then you should not have taught him his life lessons so well


----------



## pjd

This evening I selected a 2011 Elderberry that I added oak to. In fact I over oaked it and thought it would never be anything more than a topping wine. I was wrong! 1-1/2 years later it is indeed an excellent elderberry wine! This makes me happy since I have around 150 bottles of it!


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> This evening I selected a 2011 Elderberry that I added oak to. In fact I over oaked it and thought it would never be anything more than a topping wine. I was wrong! 1-1/2 years later it is indeed an excellent elderberry wine! This makes me happy since I have around 150 bottles of it!



...and I'll see a bottle of this Friday?


----------



## Enologo

I haven't been on for awhile since I've been spending every free moment remodeling our kitchen and downstairs bathroom. At last this weekend since we now once again have a working sink I was able to rack 6 gallons of Pino Grigio, 6 gallons of Coastal White, 5 gallons of Welches and started a batch of WE Shiraz which was bubbling away when I checked it this morning before leaving for work.


----------



## ffemt128

pjd said:


> This evening I selected a 2011 Elderberry that I added oak to. In fact I over oaked it and thought it would never be anything more than a topping wine. I was wrong! 1-1/2 years later it is indeed an excellent elderberry wine! This makes me happy since I have around 150 bottles of it!


 

I would love to be able to find enough elderberries to make 150 bottles....


----------



## RCGoodin

Ok, I'm proud to say that I bottled 27 Gewürztraminers & 27 oak infused Chardonnay's. My 54 soldiers are standing at attention and waiting for labels.

Many thanks to Steve, the All In One, pump guy for helping me remember how to use his piece of equipment. Not only did he call me on the weekend, his equipment worked flawlessly. Thanks again Steve.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rack 25 gallons of Sammie's Blend out of cold stabilization tonight. Once it hits room temperature it'll be ready for bottling. Head space is intentional to allow room for expansion as it warms up.


----------



## Hokapsig

added medium toast American oak to the Cabernet, which will be tested again in 2 months. The Muscat and Carmenare continue to ferment away. The garage smells good....


----------



## dessertmaker

Sitting in the doctors office waiting for him to sign my paperwork to return to active duty. No more desk job for me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjd

Traditionally in June I travel north to Quebec for a week of fishing some of the most pristine lakes and catching many Northern Pike and Walleyes. I at the last moment cancelled my participation in that trip and decided to take my bride back to Florida for a couple of weeks on the gulf coast. I think I may charter a boat and try my hand at chatching a Goliath Grouper. Captain Dave, whom I usually charter with told me the smallest one caught last year was just over 500 pounds and the average was 1100 pounds! I wonder how much Delta will charge to fly that back!


----------



## Runningwolf

That's really cool Phil. Good Luck!


----------



## Hokapsig

sanitized more bottles last night in preparation for bottling. Now I have to go down and sanitize my hot packs for the Tap the Barrel event at PIWC on Saturday morning (assuming that I can get the wife up and moving on a Saturday morning). 

Meanwhile, the Muscat and Carmenare are ready for racking into glass.....


----------



## Runningwolf

Bill I look forward to seeing you. We still have a few Chilean pails left also.


----------



## Hokapsig

Give me your employee discount Dan... 

See you tomorrow


----------



## pjd

I visited Presque Isle Wine Cellars today for their bulk wine sale. I now wish I had bought a couple more gallons of the port! I only bought one for myself and that was a mistake. I did buy 5 gallons of the Vidal Ice wine and 5 gallons of the old vine Zinfandel. My friend Dan and I had great conversation and a surprise during that visit. I will let Dan fill you in on the details'


----------



## dangerdave

Resting at work, today. Yes, resting! Been too busy at home. Finally got my paver sidewalk done. Too much work for one man! Before and after below...


----------



## Pumpkinman

Nice Work Dave! I put one in a year ago.....needed a day or two to recuperate...LOL


----------



## Pumpkinman

Oh yea, I almost forgot...I'm making Strawberry Extract, a BIG THANKS goes out to Saramc.


----------



## Hokapsig

DARN YOU PHIL!!!

I got to Presque Isle at 11 am today, only to find out the port and the ice wine were sold out. So we picked up 5 gallons of Niagara and 3 gallons of Traminette. I should have done an extra 2 of Traminette and nabbed some Catawba. Maybe next time.

I was also able to satisfy the wife by trading with Dan for some of his awesome Peach wine. It was good to see Dan again. (see my humble apology on FB)


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> I visited Presque Isle Wine Cellars today for their bulk wine sale. I now wish I had bought a couple more gallons of the port! I only bought one for myself and that was a mistake. I did buy 5 gallons of the Vidal Ice wine and 5 gallons of the old vine Zinfandel. My friend Dan and I had great conversation and a surprise during that visit. I will let Dan fill you in on the details'





Hokapsig said:


> DARN YOU PHIL!!!
> 
> I got to Presque Isle at 11 am today, only to find out the port and the ice wine were sold out. So we picked up 5 gallons of Niagara and 3 gallons of Traminette. I should have done an extra 2 of Traminette and nabbed some Catawba. Maybe next time.
> 
> I was also able to satisfy the wife by trading with Dan for some of his awesome Peach wine. It was good to see Dan again. (see my humble apology on FB)



It's always great to see people who travel so far to come and see me while picking up wine. Bill don't feel so bad about Phil getting there a day early and buying so much. Can you imaging my face when I turn the corner and someone is standing there with nearly 30 1 gallon containers to be filled when most people bring carboys. Well He did bring along a bunch of those too. So anyways I'm filling one of Phil's gallon jugs with Cab sauv from a 500 gallon tank and got distracted for a moment. Just long enough to over fill it and wine come spraying out of it all over Phil!  Hopefully Phil you didn't get pulled over going home smelling like a winery. I sold nearly 1500 gallons of wine over the two days in containers no bigger than 7 gallons.


----------



## Runningwolf

Incidentally Phil, I penty of port similar to that bottled at home with a different twist. If you liked that you'll love what I got. I am also selling that 59 gallon American Oak barrel that the port was in for $150 if anyone is interested. It's a great nuetural barrel that had 19% abv port in it for the last year.


----------



## ffemt128

Between yesterday and today I racked and oaked the Chilean wine to clean glass. Today I need to start clearing a spot near the freezer so that I can make room for the fridge we bought yesterday. Amazing, for years we had only the fridge in the kitchen and that seemed to suffice, but lately there never seems to be enough room. Oh well. Picked up an 18.2 CF fridge for the cellar. I now have a place to keep my keg full of carbonated skeeter pee.

I may need to start another batch soon.


----------



## pjd

I just racked a Catawba, Lambrusca, Fredonia and Isabella-Blackberry. Between those 4 caboys I must have rinsed out a couple cups of acid crystals! Wow, I am not used to handling such high acid wines. I really don't know what to do with them. Obviously all will need to be sweetened but I sure could use some advice! I have 12 gallons of Fredonia, 6 Gallons of Steuban, 6 Gallons of Catawba, 6 Lambrusca, 6 Isabella-Blackberry. I also have 15 gallons of Elderberry that could use a little acid. Does any have any advice?
I did try blending some Fredonia with Elderberry and it seemed to be quite nice. 
I really need to empty out those carboys! I am out of room.


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Incidentally Phil, I penty of port similar to that bottled at home with a different twist. If you liked that you'll love what I got. I am also selling that 59 gallon American Oak barrel that the port was in for $150 if anyone is interested. It's a great nuetural barrel that had 19% abv port in it for the last year.


 Dan, I am going to have to pick your brain sometime. I am interested in ports but really don't have a clue on how to make a good one.


----------



## Runningwolf

Phil we can get together in person or phone on the port. The Catawba I would try blending a small amount of fredonia with (max 25%) and sweeten to 4-6% rs. Do trails with 100Ml of wine for easy calculations. The sheet is set up for 50-100-187 or 375 samples. I have attached my spreadsheet for you to determine exactly how much sugar to add to each sample in grams. I can't get into it right now but another day we can get into more detail. 

View attachment Sugar additions for bench tests 001.xls.pdf


----------



## Hokapsig

Dan, you're gonna have to explain that one to me some day....

Racked 9 gallons of Skeeter Pee out of the demijohn and going to bottle a 3 gallon test batch of Apple Cherry wine....


----------



## Hokapsig

The skeeter Pee has been backsweetened and is now being Sparkleoided in preparation for bottling. I also backsweetened the Seyval blanc and I'm still perplexed as what to do with the following wines:

Concord - 5 gal unsweetened
Stueben - 5 gal unsweetened
Cayuga - 5 gal unsweetened
Niagara - 5 gal sweetened
Traminette - 3 gal sweetened

Anyone have a blending mix and final SG for any of these wines???


----------



## Runningwolf

Traminette is good all by itself. Blend Niagara and concord. Stueban is good by itself also. Cayuga and Niagara are also a good blend. Forget trying to go by someone elses numbers for ratio's and sugar content. Go by taste and keep track of what you are sampling. I posted my spreadsheet a few posts back to make easy calculations using 100 ml samples.


----------



## ffemt128

Went to the brew store and picked up some caps and a capper for when the Mojito Skeeter Pee is ready. While there we picked up a Twisted Mist Lime Margarita kit. It was on sale for $64.99 and looked interesting. Also picked up an Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet kit. My daughter who is expecting asked me to make it for her since she liked it in the past. What dad can say no to their daughter, especially when I get to make wine.

Did have a question on the Margarita kit. Looking through the previous posts it was stated this is a split kit, but both f-pacs say Lime Margarita. THe picture on the box shows a green drink and a red drink (pink lemonaide was mentioned in other posts) Should I be using both fpacs in the 6 gallon kit or should this be split into 2 3 gallon and one be a pink lemonaid and one a margarita?


----------



## Runningwolf

* Also picked up an Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet kit. My daughter who is expecting asked me to make it for her since she liked it in the past. What dad can say no to their daughter, especially when I get to make wine.*

Doug, this was the very first wine I ever made. It was the curse to this obsession! This kit could certainly use additional sugar upfront and less f-pack in the back half.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> * Also picked up an Island Mist Blackberry Cabernet kit. My daughter who is expecting asked me to make it for her since she liked it in the past. What dad can say no to their daughter, especially when I get to make wine.*
> 
> Doug, this was the very first wine I ever made. It was the curse to this obsession! This kit could certainly use additional sugar upfront and less f-pack in the back half.


 
I've always taken this to about 1.075-1.080 starting sg and I agree, only part of the fpac on the back end.


----------



## ffemt128

Heading to church this am with my wife and daughter then afterwards when they go to visit with the MIL, I'm hoping to bottle 5 gallons of skeeter pee. Part will go into wine bottles and part will get capped in beer bottles. The little buggers look so cute lined up in the fridge. lol


----------



## jamesngalveston

No work today..
Finnishing up my bottle filling tool, and my corker, making room in freezer for figs and mustang grapes which are about to get ripe..


----------



## Boatboy24

Bottled the Red Mountain Cabernet this morning and now headed to church. This afternoon, I'll start my EP Amarone, and whip up something tasty on the grill.


----------



## roblloyd

Well it's been quite a while - maybe over a year of bulk aging? I have to check my notes.
Bottled - chardonnay, a white (again, note fell off the carboy but it's in the computer) and a merlot. Might drink the merlot tonight with dinner.

Now I need to finish cleaning everything and helping get the house and kids clean before the rest of the family comes over.

At least I got some bottling done! I need to get more bottles cleaned, delabeled and ready for the other 3 carboys. But that won't be today. I'm starting to think it's better to buy new clean, cases of bottles as needed instead of taking up space.

Happy Fathers Day to everyone!


----------



## Hokapsig

Stuck working in Ohio today, but for the most part, I get peace and quiet which is what I want for Father's Day...


----------



## tatud4life

Heading to Boone, NC tomorrow morning for an short anniversary trip with the wife. No kids, work, or yards to mow for 4 whole days!!!!

Oh yeah. My newest batch of cherry limeade will be ready to rack when I get back! Will have to start another batch or 2 of it and of the strawberry. My latest batch of strawberry is better than the first and the first batch was a gold medal winner. Will have to save a bottle for competition this year.


----------



## FABulousWines

Watermelon White Merlot was clear so I racked it off. We had a little taste. My wife exclaimed in a louder than normal voice, "D*mn that is good!" Priceless.

I will let it sit until the weekend and then we will filter and bottle...


----------



## tatud4life

Went to the Banner Elk Winery today. Very nice place and some very good wines!! Will be back in the future.


----------



## Boatboy24

Preparing my new camping wine glasses for this weekend:


----------



## Hokapsig

I picked up 5 gallons of Apple Cherry and 3 gallons of Sweet Cherry juice. I've been getting some good reviews on the Sweet Apple Cherry, so let's see if I can replicate the previous batch. 

We need to bottle as all the carboys are taken up and I have a Carmenare and a Moscat still in the buckets already fermented.....


----------



## ffemt128

Added sparkaloid to the Mojito Skeeter Pee Tuesday afterwork. Just about crystal clear last night. Will rack off lees over weekend and filter. Hoping to have this ready for the 4th of July.


----------



## Julie

Enjoying a glass of eldercherry. Dam this stuff rocks!


----------



## johngg123

My first attempt at beer making. Dead Ringer IPA. Initial impression is that it is like wine making but messy and stinky. Watching a boil pot for an hour is kind of a pain. next up is WE selection Tempranillo w/ skins. (My 3rd kit.)


----------



## Pumpkinman

johngg123,
I have about 20 batches of beer under my belt at this point, I was brewing like a mad man while I waited for Chilean grape season, I have it down to 5-6 hrs from start to finish, which includes brew kettle and mash tun cleaned and put away. It is a lot of fun to create your own recipes.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Ok, so what did I do today...hmmm...packed a ton of orders and shipped them out...got to love it when no one shows up for work.... took care of maters, peppers, Hops, and various herbs and spices that I have growing, made Dinner, tilled my entire garden....made my mother sit through "The little Shop of Horrors"....lmao, she laughed through it.


----------



## ffemt128

Working from home today. Good thing. At 2:27 this am my Amazon parrrod decided it was her time to go. She went peacefully in my arms. I'll be burrying her at some point today.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sorry to hear that Doug it's always hard to lose a pet.


----------



## ffemt128

Thanks Dan, she turned 24 this past March.....


----------



## Boatboy24

johngg123 said:


> My first attempt at beer making. Dead Ringer IPA. Initial impression is that it is like wine making but messy and stinky. Watching a boil pot for an hour is kind of a pain. next up is WE selection Tempranillo w/ skins. (My 3rd kit.)



I enjoy brewing but it is more work up front. I tell friends that it takes about as much time as wine, but concentrated over fewer calendar days. 

My 1 gallon Caribou Slobber kit arrived yesterday, but I still have to make my Brooklyn Brewing Wheat (which I'll add blueberry to), and Bourbon Dubbel.


----------



## GreginND

Good morning winemakers. Today I'm heading out to visit some of the wineries in southwest Michigan. I already have four cases of research samples from the Leelenau and Old Mission Peninsula in the car, so I don't have room for too much more. Fortunately there are fewer wineries down here.


----------



## FABulousWines

Washed 3 cases of bottles in prep for a bottling run this weekend. I actually think the bottling will take less time than the washing, LOL.


----------



## pjd

I went fishing today and was skunked by my beautiful bride! She caught two bonnet head sharks and I caught nothing!


----------



## Boatboy24

Returned from 3 days camping in Shenandoah Nat'l Park. Great times and the Dragon Blood and Eclipse Sauv Blanc I brought were very well received. As an added bonus, my oldest saw his first "in the wild" snake and black bear. No harm to animals or people, so all is well.  He still says his favorite part of the trip was eating S'mores though. Go figure.


----------



## Elmer

Today,moved the lawn,
bought ingredients for 2nd batch of DB
jumped in the pool
put my batch of organic apple into secondary.
back in the pool
Drank a bottle of unfiltered pee/cherry/raspberry by the pool
grilled steaks
back in the pool
took trash out
did 4 loads of laundry

now going to veg hard on couch!


----------



## bakervinyard

Trying to unwind from my daughters wedding yesterday. We had it at a vinyard in N. H. Weather was perfect ! Great time for everybody. I also had made the wine for the favors. Bakervinyard


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday I tore down and replaced 33' for wooden fencing. Old fence was installed 16 years ago and was untreated hemlock. Old fence post were from an old chain link fence that was there. Had to dig new post holes which was a real treat since there were roots from 2 trees in the area. Fence was completed 7 hours after starting. It was entiely too long out in the heat. I was wiped out.

Tonight I need to transfer the 2 wine kits that were started last weekend. Both are at or below 1.000 as of Saturday night.


----------



## Sammyk

*Two more Orchard Breezin kits started*

Last night we started the Watermelon White Merlot and this morning the Black Cherry Pinot Noir. We added 4 lbs of inverted sugar and had OG'S of 1.082 and 1.078 respectively.
We have found doing two wines at one time actually saves us time because half the time is spent cleaning bottles and racking. We sanitize the bottles the day before racking. Will start de-labeling and washing 65 bottles today. We always do a few extra because it is a real pain to stop in the middle of bottling and sanitize a few more bottles if one is short on bottles that are ready.


----------



## Runningwolf

Order is placed. Lets see how long it takes to get here from France.


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Order is placed. Lets see how long it takes to get here from France.


 ??? What did you order from France? Did I miss something?


----------



## Runningwolf

HA! Got your attention uh Phil? Lets just say something you ain't got, well at least not yet!


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> HA! Got your attention uh Phil? Lets just say something you ain't got, well at least not yet!


 You're killing me here!


----------



## Deezil

Runningwolf said:


> Order is placed. Lets see how long it takes to get here from France.



From France? Curious cats wanna know !


----------



## Hokapsig

The Sweet Cherry and the Apple Cherry are fermenting nicely. I am getting good reviews on the Cab Merlot. 

It's pizza and wine night, and boy do I need it....


----------



## Rampage4all

My fav glass and the last of the plum blackberry. Chilling watching tv with the daughter. Going to bottle 6gal of mead later.


----------



## jamesngalveston

cutting the grass, then some db and ice, while laying in the pool, later have some rib eyes and baked potatoe..stuffed to the gills .
ohh...and having more db.


----------



## HillPeople

Picked Rose Chafers and weeded in the morning, prepped 20 new trellis posts and got 4 end posts planted before I burned out for the day.


----------



## vernsgal

ffemt128 said:


> Working from home today. Good thing. At 2:27 this am my Amazon parrrod decided it was her time to go. She went peacefully in my arms. I'll be burrying her at some point today.



I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Deezil

ffemt128 said:


> Thanks Dan, she turned 24 this past March.....



Wow, I was just gonna ask..

Sorry for your loss, man.


----------



## dangerdave

Glad everyone is enjoying some DB this summer. Makes me feel all warm and fuzzy! 

Working today (I do most of my posting from work), but yesterday I bottled my wife's Green Apple Riesling (she loves that sweet stuff!) and my Rosso Fortissimo (which has bulk ages since last October). I had an extra large WMP of the Fortissimo left over (wine maker's portion), which is tasting very good! Next year, it should by excellent!


----------



## pjd

Today I got to use my new Stainless Steel vacuum bottling device from Valley Vintner. http://valleyvintner.com/wine/VB-10-1005.html I absolutely love it! I bottled 5 gallons of Vidal Ice wine into splits, Bottled 8 gallons of Cranberry-Crabapple, 6 gallons California Sauvignon Blanc and 6 gallons of California Pinot Grigio. It is real nice to be able to filter, bottle and cork all at the same time.


----------



## cimbaliw

That thing is cool! Using it sounds like a whole lot more fun than power washing the siding and windows.


----------



## Hokapsig

Bottle another 6 gallons of Cranberry Pomegranate and racked 3 gallons of Sweet Cherry. The Apple Cherry is still fermenting and is down to 1.030. Trying a different yeast this time around....


----------



## Pumpkinman

Picking up the new wine rack today, and going to try to bottle whats left of the Pinot Grigio, it is a big hit, 1 gallon of it "vanished"....lol


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> Today I got to use my new Stainless Steel vacuum bottling device from Valley Vintner. http://valleyvintner.com/wine/VB-10-1005.html I absolutely love it! I bottled 5 gallons of Vidal Ice wine into splits, Bottled 8 gallons of Cranberry-Crabapple, 6 gallons California Sauvignon Blanc and 6 gallons of California Pinot Grigio. It is real nice to be able to filter, bottle and cork all at the same time.



Phil that unit is awesome. I have always said there is nothing like bottling and filtering in the same step. That is basically the Enalmatic nozzel but in SS. A number of other folks on here bought just the SS nozzel and made the stand for it looking almost just like yours. Still waiting for my shipment from France.


----------



## Runningwolf

I dumped 30 bottles of California Chardonnay back into the carboy today. This was bottled 2 months ago and decided to go though a MLF in the bottle. I'll let it sit for 3-4 weeks and then chromatography test on it.


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Phil that unit is awesome. I have always said there is nothing like bottling and filtering in the same step. That is basically the Enalmatic nozzel but in SS. A number of other folks on here bought just the SS nozzel and made the stand for it looking almost just like yours. Still waiting for my shipment from France.


 
Dan, you're killing me! I am guessing its some fancy new French ebulliometer. You have been wanting one since I met you!


----------



## pjd

I racked 50 gallons of Chilean Malbec and 50 gallons of Chilean Carmenere off of the raisins and oak this morning. Thanks to Joeswine and Runningwolfe I think I might have made my best wine yet! Joe advised the raisins and tannin in the secondary allowing fermentation to restart, Dan advised the required acid adjustments. This wine is incredible! I am happy I will have 250 bottles of each to enjoy!


----------



## GreginND

I was able to get into about 80% of my vineyard with the lawn tractor. The rest is still too muddy. Almost all the water is gone. It sure looks a lot better but I know this is just temporary as the weeds are going to keep growing.


----------



## millwright01

Our flood has finally receded and I have all pumps up and running. Had to cancel week one of vacation but I am sitting by the camper right now enjoying a glass of merlot. Also first post ever from iPad. Got a new toy!


----------



## vernsgal

millwright01 said:


> Our flood has finally receded and I have all pumps up and running. Had to cancel week one of vacation but I am sitting by the camper right now enjoying a glass of merlot. Also first post ever from iPad. Got a new toy!


I hope you didn't receive too much damage!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Today is my official one year anniversary in wine making. I have decided to celebrate by cleaning my upstairs......yawn.


----------



## cmason1957

Busy, busy weekend. Started 6 gallons of blackberry (half of that may end up in a port), 12 gallons of blueberry, 6 gallons of Starburst wine (just for fun). Racked our Strawberry Skeeter Pee and Old Vine Zinfandel kit.

Oh and drank some of a very nice hoppy beer (Double IPA) my wife and I made about a month ago. It still needs some more time to rest, but is getting very nice.


----------



## Elmer

Returned to work after a 3 day weekend.
next 2 weeks are 3 day work weeks, with a weekend of Phishing thrown in.

no wine making, just consumption for the next few weeks!


----------



## Hokapsig

A three and a half day work week, but I'll take a half day vacation on Friday to work a full day at the side job in DC. Then a retirement party on Saturday where my Skeeter Pee must make a command performance.


----------



## millwright01

vernsgal said:


> I hope you didn't receive too much damage!



I personally escaped damage but hundreds of people have had houses flooded in my town. I feel for all of them. They are finally let back in to evacuated areas to find everything soaked with either river water or sewage. Our saving grace was that we had notice. Those up stream were caught off guard.


----------



## Hokapsig

racked the Carmenere and the Apple Cherry last night. Everything is sanitized for bottling today. 

Mill, we are happy to hear that you are okay, but there appears to be a tropical depression that us on the east coast of the US is going to have to deal with next week.


----------



## GreginND

Mowing down the weeds in the vineyard today. Its finally dried up enough to get the mower in there. Too windy to spray. Will have to try tomorrow.


----------



## cimbaliw

Hey Phil, how much tannin did you add with (1lb?) raisins, 4 TBS as Joeswine suggested? I added a pound of raisins to a value shiraz and have racked them off after a month. Now it seems like I need something to balance out the effect. I'm not complaining, I am really pleased with the increase in body. Also, any suggestions for adding powdered tannins to a carboy, that stuff clumps up fast.

Happy 4th everyone, I'm babysitting my pager enjoying a wine free holiday . 

Bill C.


----------



## pjd

cimbaliw said:


> Hey Phil, how much tannin did you add with (1lb?) raisins, 4 TBS as Joeswine suggested? I added a pound of raisins to a value shiraz and have racked them off after a month. Now it seems like I need something to balance out the effect. I'm not complaining, I am really pleased with the increase in body. Also, any suggestions for adding powdered tannins to a carboy, that stuff clumps up fast.
> 
> Happy 4th everyone, I'm babysitting my pager enjoying a wine free holiday .
> 
> Bill C.


 
Bill, I was afraid of 4 tablespoons so I only put 2 in. I may add more later at least to one carboy to see if it improves it any more. 

I usually take out some wine put it into a jar with the tannin, put a lid on it and shake it until all is dissolved then pour it back into the carboy.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tannin hint. Get the hottest water you have (3-4 ounces) in a beaker or shot glass and add your tannin to it. DO NOT stir, just let it sit for about 10-15 minutes. At this point it'll be mostly dissolved and you can stir if need be. It you stir in the beginning it'll clump up like you stated and will never mix into the wine properly.


----------



## cimbaliw

Thank you for the tannin tips guys, most helpful. I guess we've all spent time trying to break up the clumps of tannin in whatever we add it to. Phil, I may just break my 6 gal to 2-3gal batches 1 Tb in one and 2 Tb in the other.


----------



## ffemt128

Heading out to Idlewild Park today with my wife daughter and a friend of my daughter's. Nice to have the 4 day weekend. No wine work in the weekend plans. May work on building my rack in the cellar so I can get rid of the old shelving unit...


----------



## pjd

I spent all day today in the winery! Blended 6 gallons of Catawba with 2 gallons of Fredonia, blended 5 gallons of Elderberry with 5 gallons of Fredonia, blended 5 gallons Elderberry with 5 gallons Steuben, blended 4 gallons Fredonia with 1 gallon Steuben then sweetened it all to taste and bottled it. It is nice to have a few empty carboys to work with now. Next up I will be working on my Isabella-Blackberry, Lambrusca and Cherry that will finish my 2012 wines.


----------



## Runningwolf

Those sound like nice blends Phil. Any idea what % the residual sugar is at on them?


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Those sound like nice blends Phil. Any idea what % the residual sugar is at on them?


 
I have no idea, I sweetened them to taste and did not check with the Hydrometer.


----------



## FABulousWines

Filtered and bottled the Peach Chardonnay. I must be getting better at my racking...I got all 30 bottles and a glass left over. The peach is very forward and the alcohol comes across hot, but I know this will mellow in a few weeks. Wife and daughter liked it so that's success in my book. I think it will make an excellent summer sipper.

Also racked the Argentine Malbec off the oak. Took a taste as well. It is very good! That was about 5 and a half weeks on the medium toast Hungarian. The oak flavor is very smokey and based on the advice I got here I am pleased knowing it will back off a bit over time. I plan to give this at least another 6 months in the carboy before bottle aging.

Next up I am going to try some of this Dragon Blood stuff and see what all the excitement is about. I also have a WS Washington Merlot to start, but as I am going out of town next week they both will have to wait since they have fruit bags that will need tending to. We are going to spend a few days in VA and plan to visit a couple wineries (Horton and Trump).


----------



## Pumpkinman

Phil, the Catawba and Fredonia blend sounds great!


----------



## pjd

Pumpkinman said:


> Phil, the Catawba and Fredonia blend sounds great!


 
Tom, I can't take the credit for that one. Dan Wolf makes one he calls Sammy's Blend and it is awesome. I simply followed his instructions. That's the great thing about this forum, we all learn from each other.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Hmmmm.....I cannot wait to get some of these wines bottled so I can start trading with you guys!


----------



## Hokapsig

why sure phil, I'll take a bottle of each.  Those sound awesome. I'm going to have to make a few trips to PIWC in the fall for some Freedonia juice.

Heading out to get the car Jiffy Lubed, dropping off clothes to Goodwill and hopefully bottling some Cab Franc Ice Wine. We have a retirement party today where the Skeeter Pee has been asked to make a command performance...


----------



## cimbaliw

Decorated wine lab doors


----------



## Pumpkinman

In the Emergency room with my mother, she was having chest pains. 
Cross your fingers for us!


----------



## Julie

Pumpkinman said:


> In the Emergency room with my mother, she was having chest pains.
> Cross your fingers for us!



Fingers crossed and sending prayers.


----------



## cimbaliw

Thoughts, Prayers and Positive Chi to you and Mama Pumpkinman


----------



## pjd

Wow, day 3 in the winery, scrubbed all empty carboys, racked my Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon and Zinfandel from off of the raisins and oak, The Cab is really good! Racked my award winning Coastal White/strawberry competition wine added some bentonite to help clear a stubborn haze. I think I'm done down there, at least until I get some more corks!

Pumpkinman, I hope all goes well with you Mom!


----------



## pjd

Hokapsig said:


> why sure phil, I'll take a bottle of each.  Those sound awesome. I'm going to have to make a few trips to PIWC in the fall for some Freedonia juice.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sure thing Bill, I know I can't drink it all!


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> Wow, day 3 in the winery, scrubbed all empty carboys, racked my Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon and Zinfandel from off of the raisins and oak, The Cab is really good! Racked my award winning Coastal White/strawberry competition wine added some bentonite to help clear a stubborn haze. I think I'm done down there, at least until I get some more corks!
> 
> Pumpkinman, I hope all goes well with you Mom!



CORKS>>>thanks for reminding me. I need to order some too. How soon before you need them? Maybe we could split an order of 5000.


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> CORKS>>>thanks for reminding me. I need to order some too. How soon before you need them? Maybe we could split an order of 5000.


 
Dan, I don't really need any in a hurry. I would gladly split an order with you.


----------



## Boatboy24

Fingers and toes crossed for you, Tom.

Today, I'm just trying to stay out of the heat. Kids are wanting me to set up the slip'n slide. I may have to join them.


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> Dan, I don't really need any in a hurry. I would gladly split an order with you.



I'll get a hold of you. I'm not in a hurry either.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Thanks guys, after 6 and a half hrs of tests, mom is ok.
Thank the Lord!


----------



## cimbaliw

Thanks for the update Tom, glad all is well.

Bill C


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday I racked and added clarifier to the Lime Margarita Twisted Mist and the Blackberry Cabernet kits. Today I've racked and back sweetened 11 1/2 gallons of Red Muscadine. Back sweetened to 1.008. I racked and filtered the Bronze Muscadine. Had the same dark acid crystals as last years batch. This is almost 9 months old now. Will back sweeten this to 1.010. Still need to rack and back sweeten 11 gallons of Noble Muscadine.


----------



## RCGoodin

*What Am I doing Today?*

Strawberries' and Cream watching the Wimbledon final. What else is there?

Bottled the Amarone yesterday. Labeled and capped today.

My wife said the Amarone is the best kit yet. I think I need a new lock and key.


----------



## jamesngalveston

de labeled about 40 bottles...having some 15 % abv mango..and loving my new hobby......yehaaaaaaaa.


----------



## vernsgal

Pumpkinman said:


> Thanks guys, after 6 and a half hrs of tests, mom is ok.
> Thank the Lord!



Glad your mom is okay Tom.

Too lazy and hot to do much today. Went to the gym and that's as physical as I'm going to get today


----------



## Hokapsig

Tom, the Big Guy is very compassionate and listens to prayers....

Doug, let's get a move on. I'm down to my last bottle of Muscadine 

Sanitized another 15 bottles and started another 5 gallons of Skeeter Pee. Yesterday, my wife's family sucked down 5 bottles of Pee at her aunt's retirement party.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Tom, the Big Guy is very compassionate and listens to prayers....
> 
> Doug, let's get a move on. I'm down to my last bottle of Muscadine
> 
> Sanitized another 15 bottles and started another 5 gallons of Skeeter Pee. Yesterday, my wife's family sucked down 5 bottles of Pee at her aunt's retirement party.


 

Only 5, they must be light weights.......


----------



## Hokapsig

Lots of AA leftovers, so mostly it was her generation with the consumption....


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Doug, let's get a move on. I'm down to my last bottle of Muscadine


 

Not likely going to bottle for another month or two at least. I like to back sweeten then let age in the carboy for at least a month prior to bottling. This is generally the rule except for pee. I like to be able to add more sugar if needed. 

I need to sweeten the Noble and also the Bronze. Maybe one night this week if it's raining...


----------



## Hokapsig

yeag, yeah, yeah..... Get down there and finish that wine. I'm going through withdrawl from lack of Muscadine.....

You're giving me the DT's, man.... I need a fix.....


----------



## eblasmn9

Just got done testing sulfite levels on my WE LE Aragones/Cab. 
Sitting down now watching baseball enjoying a 27 month WE Sel Estate Lodi II Cab. The kit taste is completely gone. It has just enough black currant fruit and its nicely dry. I don't have too many bottles left.


----------



## Hokapsig

another batch of Skeeter Pee continues to ferment and the Apple/Cherry is finishing up it's fermentation. Getting ready to sulfite and stabilize the Carmenere and another Cranberry/Pomegrantate. And my father-in-law called and gave me a big thumbs up on my Cab Merlot.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Racked 2- 6 gallon carboys of Moscato
Racked Pinot Noir and Lambrusco from Barrels to carboys, I'll be playing with them in the next few days, may add some plum or pomegranate.
Cleaned the two barrels
Racked two batches of Amarone into the barrels - Cannot wait to see how they evolve!


----------



## ffemt128

Started another batch of Mojito Skeeter pee yesterday. Today I'm working from home waiting for a plumber to come snake the basement. All the rain caused a back up....I'm thinking this one came from the main in the street that clogged the pipe. It was running clear 2 days ago and none of my down spouts go into the sewer......


----------



## Hokapsig

a new batch of skeeter Pee continues to foam up in the primary. I may have to start another batch too as the Pee goes fast. Hope to bottle some Cab Franc Ice Wine this weekend....


----------



## skyrat

Picked More Black Raspberries. Past the 35 lb mark now. Time to get some "blackcap" wine going. 

Also picked 1st run of Boysenberries. 5+ lbs there going to the wife for Jam. 
Plants still developing. Next year we will have enough to try Boysenberry wine. This year maybe a gallon batch.


----------



## ffemt128

Probably nothing wine related today, this weekened I plan on racking the Blackberry Cabernet and the Lime Margarita off the sediment from the clarifying agents and add the f-pacs. My better half is asking about the Margarita and We were hoping to have some of the Blackberry merlot for the baby shower on the 27th...


----------



## Hokapsig

Skeeter Pee down to 1.050. Gave it a whip and will check on Monday. Sanitized 2 dozen 375ml bottles in preparation of bottling some Cab Franc ice wine. I took a bottle of Pee to the church festival set up party and it was consumed quickly with a bunch of thumbs up.


----------



## cimbaliw

Tonight I took 5 gallons of shiraz + raisins and tannins down to three gallons and 8 bottles. Then took 6 gallons WE coastal red + raisins and tannins down to 5 gallons + 4.5 bottles. Over the two batches, I had the opportunity to add raisins, taste then add tannins. Please allow a shot out to Good wines gone bad. Thanks Joeswine!


----------



## Boatboy24

After a week of being sick and working long hours, today is peach picking day!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Since it is raining ....again.... I hope to try a few of the tweaks that you folks gave me for my wines, I am going to try Plum, Blackberry, and pomegranate in separate small batches to see which one we like the most to liven up 2 batches of wine. 
I hope to bottle 2 batches of beer as well, one batch has been in a bourbon barrel for approx 2 months, this batch of Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Beer tastes amazing, the difference between adding oak to the first batch, and aging it in an oak barrel is like night and day!


----------



## soccer0ww

Picked about 40 pounds of pie cherries which will be going into a few pies, and the rest into the freezer. I see some cherry wine in the future.


----------



## jamesngalveston

i am installing a digital temp controlled lighted bidet...and if have time. installing outdoor remote controlled led lights.


----------



## Runningwolf

jamesngalveston said:


> i am installing a digital temp controlled lighted bidet...



WOW...Now thats a whole new concept for washing bottles. Who would of ever thought of something like this for such a crappy job.


----------



## jamesngalveston

dont ask...lol I did a $90, grand bathroom remodel and the client did not like the color of the bidet and matching toliet, she told me I could have them and purchased the color that she liked...it was free, and her cost when she bought it was 1200....why not...i might learn to love it...lol
bottle washer.....hummmmmmmmmm


----------



## jamesngalveston

shoot, julie sorry, i did not know it only was about wine making....any how ...thats what i did today...sorry


----------



## Julie

jamesngalveston said:


> shoot, julie sorry, i did not know it only was about wine making....any how ...thats what i did today...sorry



Lol, it isn't always about winemaking! A temp controlled lighted bidet, seriously? I'm a scared to ask why? 

Daniel, I'm thinkin you are being mischievous again.


----------



## jamesngalveston

it was free...


----------



## Hokapsig

IT felt good to be productive today. Car aligned, gassed up, lawn cut, trim done, bottles sanitized and drying on the bottle tree. Pee is still producing a nice amount of foam, though I didn't check the SG today....


----------



## Julie

My son teaches English in other countries and in his travels he meets his finance. He is now back in PA and she is here visiting with us. What a wonderful person she is, it has been nothing but a joy for the last two weeks. Anyway, my son finds on Facebook this annual party for the Association of Philippines. So we go, what a great time we had. I have never felt so welcome and Philippino food is out of this world.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Philippino food is very good...did you get to try Kare-kare, are adobo...


----------



## Julie

Do, didn't have kare kare or adobo but did have lumpia shanghai, sotanghon, lechon, suman, plus they had this fish, I don't know what they called it but it was a milk fish that was marinated in vinegar and some spices, that was dam good. Tried some other stuff but have no idea what it was called. BUT I stayed away from pork dinuguan*
*


----------



## Enologo

So over the weekend let's see, vacuumed the pool twice, tried fixing the filter(chlorine generator not working), Racked the Welches and the Shiraz, Bottled the Coastal White, Checked the Skeeter Pee (still Bubbling away), Cut the grass, Had all the family over for a barbecue for my wife's birthday. Came back to work today to get a rest.


----------



## Elmer

Over the weekend I racks and sweetened 5 gallons of DB.
Rack my chianti
Racked my apple.
Swam, swam, golfed, swam, swam.
Now I am working for 2 more days. Walking 9 in 95 degree heat, then heading to Hershey PA for 4 days of vacation!!!!

But for the 1st time in 7 months I have nothing fermention or in secondary.
I have 4 batches aging, but nothing brewing.
I feel lost!
But I have to wait until this heat breaks before I can start a cherry!


----------



## jamesngalveston

racking 6 gallons pure fresh fig, racking 6 gallons db

juicing 100 lbs of frozen blackberrys.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Sipping on a glass of Amarone that has decanted 3 hrs.....Simply amazing. ..


----------



## pjd

Pumpkinman said:


> Sipping on a glass of Amarone that has decanted 3 hrs.....Simply amazing. ..


 Tom, you could have invited me!


----------



## Runningwolf

Sitting here with about 1000 gallons of Pinot Noir, Merlot and Cab Sauv in my driveway. Leaving very early in the morning to travel across the state to deliver to another winery.


----------



## jamesngalveston

1000 gallons..thats a lot of wine.
i just bought a 1972 pantera, want to trade..lol


----------



## Pumpkinman

Pjd, open invite!
Dan. ..hot damn! 1000 gallons!


----------



## vernsgal

Today I did a second racking on a Barolo, Cab Sauv., Blackberry/Raspberry and a Cherry wine. I don't mind the racking but I sure hate the clean up!


----------



## Pumpkinman

You need an all in one wine pump, no fuss, no mess!


----------



## Boatboy24

Bottling some Caribou Slobber (Brown Ale) tonight and pitting/quartering the last of the peaches for the freezer.


----------



## WI_Wino

Just cancelled home phone and internet. TDS Telecom is the worst. Avoid like the plague if you can.


----------



## Hokapsig

last day of class tomorrow. After that, I will have no class.....

Got home and checked the Skeeter Pee, which was down to 1.030. Added another bottle of RealLemon and 4 tsp of energizer and gave it a good whip.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> last day of class tomorrow. After that, I will have no class.....
> 
> Got home and checked the Skeeter Pee, which was down to 1.030. Added another bottle of RealLemon and 4 tsp of energizer and gave it a good whip.



Who said you had class to begin with?  Are you teaching or taking a class, which one?


----------



## Hokapsig

taking a class to be able to teach a class. If anyone needs OSHA construction training, give me a PM....


----------



## Runningwolf

AHH the 'ol train the trainer class. Had a few of those myself.


----------



## ffemt128

Sitting here on a conference call, did a rough calculation on what I would like to get from Presque Isle this fall. I'm looking at 90 gallons of various PA juices for fall...Will be doubling the quantity of the blends we made last year, then I rounded up to make even 6 gallon buckets...Can't wait to see the juice list and the available dates so I can coordinate trips...


----------



## bakervinyard

Leaving for vacation in a couple of hours. My son-in-law will rack a couple of wines for me and baby sit the rest. Bakervinyard


----------



## ffemt128

bakervinyard said:


> Leaving for vacation in a couple of hours. My son-in-law will rack a couple of wines for me and baby sit the rest. Bakervinyard


 

Vacation would be nice. I have 13 days left to take this year. We just added alot of house hold projects so my days will likely be spent working on those. New front door, carpeting in 3rd floor and gutting the bedroom, re-drywall and cut new window into rear wall of bedroom to replace a door going to a deck that is no longer safe. I know where my days will be spent...


----------



## Hokapsig

Doug, don't forget we may have to make a run for a week to NY to assist an ailing WMT member with the harvest if he needs it.

I picked up an Island Mist Raspberry Dragonfruit White Shiraz again to which I will add a bit of sugar to 1.080 and then ferment to bring it up to 11% ABV. I was also given 2 Malo innoculations to try. 

Anyone want to give me some pointers on doing a Malo????


----------



## Pumpkinman

Where at in NY? I am in Poughkeepsie NY.


----------



## Hokapsig

I think we were going to try to help out Grapeman if he needed assistance.


----------



## cmason1957

Yesterday, I introduced a new person into wine-making. He had mentioned to a mutual friend that he was interested in learning about it and we set up a time to meet. We racked blackberry, blueberry, Starburst wine (not sure about that one, yet) and a kit I have going, plus just for fun we started a Sauvignon Blanc kit. Hopefully I helped addict another person to this wonderful hobby.

And of course, there was generous sampling throughot.


----------



## Runningwolf

Today we are hosting a party for the Eastern Lake Erie Chapter of the American Wine Society. No rain for weeks and now it's storming like crazy.


----------



## jamesngalveston

bottling some peach. racking some fig,starting 6 gallons of blackberry from juice, and stirring my 2 25 gallons of db, if i can find my kayak paddle.


----------



## Hokapsig

racked the Cab Franc Ice Wine and backsweetened the Concord, though now I have to adjust the pH....


----------



## ffemt128

So far since 9:00 am I've split the remainder of he wood from the mulberry tree we had cut down last year (5' high stump about 3- inches in diameter plus a lot of other large pieces that needed cut smaller) and pulled up he carpeting in a 11X17 room to get ready for installation of new carpeting in the nursery on he 3rd floor. Need to make a 6" platform so that the upright A/C will be high enough to properly drain and also cut a piece of plywood to go in above the vent. Busy day ahead. May try to bottle the Blackberry Cabernet this afternoon.


----------



## pjd

One of my hobbies besides wine making is amature photography. I just acquired some new HDR software so I just had to go for a walk looking for subjects to experiment on. This building is an old carriage house in the oldest section of town. Every time I look at this building I think of what a wonderful winery it would make!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Tore my back up adjusting my garden irrigation. ....been in bed sll day. ...what a waste of a beautiful day....


----------



## Julie

Pumpkinman said:


> Tore my back up adjusting my garden irrigation. ....been in bed sll day. ...what a waste of a beautiful day....



Yea but it is better to waste the day than a month, take care of yourself


----------



## Hokapsig

Bottled the Cab Franc Ice Wine today and checked the Skeeter Pee. It's down to 1.000, and was still foaming. Also started to do some taste testing with the family. Can anyone recommend what a good Beaugelais is supposed to taste like??? It's kind of blaugh right now....


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom Good luck and get well soon.

Phil, awesome picture. I agree that looks like a great building for a winery. I also like the idea of some old churches having some real character to them for the same thin.


----------



## Enologo

So over the weekend after the mundane chores I racked the skeeter pee which checked out at about 990 if I'm reading it correctly ( dang bubbles) and started a Cab Sauvignon.


----------



## soccer0ww

working on the fruit trees and yard, and went through the wine bottles today and found a bottle of the WE Brunello, only one left and it taste quite nice tonight!


----------



## Pumpkinman

.
.
.
.
I finally got around to bottling whats left of 5 gallons of Pinot Grigio, everyone loved it...not much left....LMAO!!! 
It is a beautiful crystal clear wine.
.
.
.


----------



## vernsgal

Bottled a Shiraz today and played with a stuck raspberry jam wine.


----------



## Tess

I washed and removed labels from a million wine bottles for reuse!! 
OK...OK, not really a million. Maybe three cases. Felt like a million!!


----------



## Hokapsig

heading down to the winery to check on some Pee and hopefully be able to rack out of the primary and into the carboy....


----------



## Pumpkinman

Bottled 2 cases of Pinot Noir, now it will age for another 6 months before I try it, 1 year is my goal for it, it's aged 9 moths between carboy and oak barrel, I think another 6-12 months should put it right.
...By the way....Thank God for the All In One Wine Pump!


----------



## cedarswamp

Hokapsig said:


> heading down to the winery to check on some Pee and hopefully be able to rack out of the primary and into the carboy....



You ever wonder how that sounds to someone that doesn't read the forum?


----------



## ffemt128

Printed labels for Blackberry Cabernet, Concord and Skeeter Pee then transferred 6 gallons of Mojito to a carboy. Will rack again in 2 weeks to get off any remaining heavy lees then add kmeta and sorbate.


----------



## jamesngalveston

removing labels.....i hate this part.


----------



## Runningwolf

YAHOOOO It came today!


----------



## ibglowin

What, you mean the new phone book?


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> YAHOOOO It came today!


 

Is it your new maid from France?


----------



## Runningwolf

ain't she purty, yes direct from France


----------



## Boatboy24

Is that a bong?


----------



## Boatboy24

Filtered and bottled my 2nd Red Mountain Trio this morning. First one, I followed kit instructions, but added some French oak and Grand Cru, along with a few months of bulk aging. This one, I used D254, put it through the Vadai for 3 months, and gave it some Grand Cru. It's already better than its older brother. Can't wait to see what the next 6 months does for it.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Is that a bong?


If I had to guess, I would say that there would be an Ebulliometer, frequently used for measuring the alcohol content of dry wines.


----------



## jamesngalveston

adding glass door to my shower....


----------



## ibglowin

Nice shower! Are you in the Strand area by chance?


----------



## jamesngalveston

are you in galveston....hooray


----------



## Boatboy24

Cool bathroom!


----------



## Hokapsig

that's a nice unit Dan. just be careful with the thermometer.....

Added Sparkeloid to the Skeeter Pee and the Candy Cane Wine. Working in DC tomorrow, so no work in the winery until Tuesday....


----------



## Pumpkinman

Just got home from the Lynyrd Skynyrd & Bad Company concert......WOW!...Holy Lord! Just freakin amazing!


----------



## s0615353

Earlier today myself and the wife were visiting a friend in PA when we decided to look up local wineries in the area. After a quick google search we learned about Blue Mountain Vineyards and Cellars. We took a 30 minute drive and when we arrived, we new that these people knew what they were doing. While it is a pretty small vineyard, they used the natural slope of the mountain and the rocky soils to produce some very good wines. My favorite was their Cabernet Franc which was my favorite pure Franc that I have tasted to date. The wines here blew away any local wineries in NJ (except Heritage, which is another great local winery) and the staff was extremely friendly and helpful. The only downside is that you have to book winery tours in advance because the owner/winemaker is not there every day to walk people around. This is a great place to visit for anyone in the area, here are some pics:

This is the view from the tasting floor to down below where the magic happens 




About 1/3 of the vineyard is located on a slope that overlooks a pond down below




The other 2/3 is on an area of flatter land behind the slope




If anyone is in the area this is a great place to take a trip to, great wines, great scenery, and reasonable pricing!!!


----------



## jamesngalveston

racking 6 gallons blackberry port to secondary
racking 3 gallon test batch pineapple to secondary
laying in pool, sucking on dragon blood.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

This is what I put together after staining and painting. I have to touch up some spots because it was to hot and humid in the garage where I did it and parts look gooberish. One more to do.


----------



## Enologo

Racked the welches and the Shiraz. Added some sugar to the SP to kick up the ABV.


----------



## cimbaliw

stabilized and sweetened my Rasp/Merlot
started a WE Roja Diablo
Made traditional Eastern European Goulash and a couple of "dumplings." Basically a loaf of bread that is cooked over steam instead of baked in the oven.

BC


----------



## ShelleyDickison

*Black Raspberry Merlot*

Finally got it bottled today. Been putting it off for about a 2 months now.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Going to be racking and sweetening the DragonAde. It's the same recipe for DB but used half lime and half lemon juice. It's the 6 gallon picture. And also want to bottle the Cranberry Blackberry. It's the three gallon picture.


----------



## jamesngalveston

both are gorgeous....where is the big glass..lol


----------



## ShelleyDickison

jamesngalveston said:


> both are gorgeous....where is the big glass..lol



Could use this one but I think it's occupied.


----------



## jamesngalveston

going crabbing to get blue crabs for dinner
going shrimping to get shrimp for dinner
going fishing to get fish for dinner
going to fridge for more dragon blood....


----------



## Enologo

Checking the SP and the Shiraz both still bubbling.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Racked the Chianti, trying to muster up the ambition to rack on more 6 gallon batch.


----------



## Stefani

This is what I'm doing this tonight: 


I'm preparing 6 bottles of different wines to submit for competition for the Minnesota State Fair - Completing registration (https://competition.mnstatefair.org/login.lasso) and preparing labels
I'm practicing my wine making skills by doing two wines simultaneously: 1 gallon of Blueberry Bliss and 6 gallons of Vintner Reserve Coastal White.
Enjoying a glass of Italian Chianti


----------



## marly

Stefani said:


> This is what I'm doing this week.
> 
> 
> I'm preparing 6 bottles of different wines to submit for competition for the Minnesota State Fair - Completing registration (https://competition.mnstatefair.org/login.lasso) and preparing labels
> I'm practicing my wine making skills by doing two wines simultaneously: 1 gallon of Blueberry Bliss and 6 gallons of Vintner Reserve Coastal White.
> Enjoying a glass of Italian Chianti


may i have your blueberry bliss recipe?


----------



## Boatboy24

Started my En Primeur Pinot Noir tonight.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Finally got the Cranberry Blackberry bottled. Now to think up a label.


----------



## Runningwolf

I will be judging the wine competition for the Crawford County Fair which is Pennsylvanias largest Agriculture fair. At last count there is over 100 entries.


----------



## jswordy

Runningwolf said:


> I will be judging the wine competition for the Crawford County Fair which is Pennsylvanias largest Agriculture fair. At last count there is over 100 entries.



Dan >>>>  >>>>


----------



## Runningwolf

No Kidding Jim, just got home. Tasted 93 different wines tonight. The very sad thing was, how many bad wines there were. I am talking oxidized and other common faults. These are the wines folks are showcasing.


----------



## Pumpkinman

I racked 4 cases of beer, 10 gallons, thank god for the All In One Pump!
The Kentucky Bourbon Barrel ale that I made using a used whisky barrel turned out great! I am surprised at just how potent it is, I had a glass of the beer that was left in the barrel to age for just under two months...WOW!!!! Just about seeing double....LMAO!!!


----------



## pjd

Pumpkinman said:


> I racked 4 cases of beer, 10 gallons, thank god for the All In One Pump!
> The Kentucky Bourbon Barrel ale that I made using a used whisky barrel turned out great! I am surprised at just how potent it is, I had a glass of the beer that was left in the barrel to age for just under two months...WOW!!!! Just about seeing double....LMAO!!!


 Tom,
How big is that used whisky barrell? How big was the batch?


----------



## GreginND

Runningwolf said:


> No Kidding Jim, just got home. Tasted 93 different wines tonight. The very sad thing was, how many bad wines there were. I am talking oxidized and other common faults. These are the wines folks are showcasing.



Tough job but someone's got to do it. I've tasted my fair share of bad wines. I know what it can do to your palate by the end of the day.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Phil, it was supposed to be a 5 gallon whisky barrel , used once (Balcones in TX I believe), but it looks more like a 6 gallon barrel. 

The batch was 5 gallons, there was a little room left in the barrel, to be honest, I left I left the batch in the barrel for much longer than I intended to, approx 2 months. 

The beer itself is supposed to be a cross between Irish and English ales, in my opinion, English ale is a bit light for the bourbon or whiskey, and an IPA would be too hoppy for my taste, so I made an amber ale, light on the hops (Maris Otter base, I added Carapils for a little extra body and mouth feel, a big beer needs it in my opinion).

At first the oak and bourbon (blue corn whiskey) was over powering, but due to lack of time to tend to this beer, I left it for an additional 2 weeks in the barrel and it has seemed to have hit it's "sweet spot", the oak mellowed and is more part of the beer, incorporated, almost the same as a barrel aged wine compared to a wine that was oaked with chips or cubes, this went from an "added oak" taste, where you can taste the beer, then the whisky then the oak, to it all tasting "married", that is the best that I can explain it, the whisky was still a little strong, I didn't mind it, but I felt that I needed to mellow it out a little, so instead of priming with 3 oz of priming sugar, I cut that in half and added a half cup of honey to smooth out the whiskey.

After bottling 2 cases I had about 48 oz left over....I'm sure that I could have put it in bottles...but what fun is that...lol...I let my Daughters boy friend taste a glass, he loved it, and even beer haters like my daughter and wife liked it!
I took my favorite 32 oz glass out and enjoyed every moment of it....until I started seeing double....LMAO!


----------



## ffemt128

Sitting here pondering the upcoming projects at the homefront.


Carpeting in 3rd floor nursery - DONE
Shelves in daughter's bedroom - DONE
New window for Master Bedroom - ready for pick up
Gut and re-drywall master bedroom to enable framing of window above. - vacation days scheduled.
New front entry door with side light. - ordered should be in the end of August and then scheduled for installation. Estimated completion, middle of September.
Find time to pick up juice from Presque Isle over multiple weekends starting September - In progress...


----------



## pjd

Aldi's has blueberries on sale this week for 99 cents a pound! I just bought 60 pounds of them and put them in the freezer.


----------



## Tess

Squeezing the FP in my dragons blood and going to work. I removed the brew belt because it was going along to fast. I want to slow it down a bit. Let it hang out with the fruit as long as possible


----------



## Pumpkinman

We have an Aldi's near us...but it looks and smells like "Ghetto-mart", unfortunately, I wouldn't trust anything from our local Aldi's.


----------



## ffemt128

I was supposed to go pick them but didn't have time. May have to hit aldi's up. I've gotten strawberries from them with good luck. I have 2 near me.


----------



## Tess

Our is a nice one. Has nice fruit too. I think I will hit them up tomorrow myself


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> Aldi's has blueberries on sale this week for 99 cents a pound! I just bought 60 pounds of them and put them in the freezer.



Great price, are they from Turkey? Kidding. 

I paid more than that for 5000 pounds but the were picked fresh that day.


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Great price, are they from Turkey? Kidding.
> 
> I paid more than that for 5000 pounds but the were picked fresh that day.


 Actually Dan they are from Canada. Very happy with the quality, I don't know how they can be sold so cheap!


----------



## Runningwolf

I don't understand it either. You would think they would be more once you add shipping and packaging on it.


----------



## CBell

This must be a local thing. our Aldi's has 1 pint for 1.50


----------



## Boatboy24

Our Aldi's has the pints for $1.29. Still a pretty good deal. I'm tempted to attempt a couple gallons. Would 15lbs (20 pints) do the trick?


----------



## Julie

Boatboy24 said:


> Our Aldi's has the pints for $1.29. Still a pretty good deal. I'm tempted to attempt a couple gallons. Would 15lbs (20 pints) do the trick?



That would give your roughly 3 gallon of wine.


----------



## ffemt128

After work I need to clean the 2 shopping bags of Elderberries I picked on my lunch break. When that is complete I need to go pick up my window for thhe bedroom project that will commence in a week.


----------



## ffemt128

Just got back from picking up my window. Demolition begins in one week. Ordered Pizza, I think it will be a pizza and Fredonia night.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Making a batch of Sam Adams Octoberfest (clone), it is is chilling via wort chiller, the lagering is going to be a challenge, but I have a few ideas on how to keep it between 50°-60°, I think 40's are a pipe dream here.
I'm thinking about making a golden ale or a honey brown tomorrow, 5-6 hrs per batch (all grain) takes up most of the day.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just lit the grill to do some chicken Caesar salads for dinner and enjoying some Eclipse Sauvingon Blanc. 

Pondering what to do with the 24 pints of blueberries I just bought...


----------



## pjd

Pumpkinman said:


> Making a batch of Sam Adams Octoberfest (clone), it is is chilling via wort chiller, the lagering is going to be a challenge, but I have a few ideas on how to keep it between 50°-60°, I think 40's are a pipe dream here.
> I'm thinking about making a golden ale or a honey brown tomorrow, 5-6 hrs per batch (all grain) takes up most of the day.


 Tom, I don't know how you have the time for all grain! I have three extract kits I have been trying to get to for the last couple months. I need to get them going, I am running out of beer. Really don't want to go buy some.


----------



## Runningwolf

Blueberries are chilling out before the big crush! About 2.5 tons locally picked.


----------



## Hokapsig

The pizza and wine night got scrapped for a pizza and steak night. My wife has to have her Fredonia on friday nights or she's crabby on Saturday morning....


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> Blueberries are chilling out before the big crush! About 2.5 tons locally picked.



Well, I've just been "one-upped".  So much for my 24 pints..


----------



## Pumpkinman

Pjd, I currently run my own business, every once in awhile I have a "me" day. ...lol, and to be honest, unless I am swamped, Sunday is a no work day.


----------



## Sammyk

We are on the down side of our (seasonal) Internet business so I can spend more time here. We hope to retire in about 15 more months...

But you folks have got to stop posting about so many wonderful wines or we will be wine broke!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Sammy, same here, our season will be coming to an end in 2 months, may I ask what kind of business? I totally understand if you want to keep it private.

Since it is raining, I'm going to take advantage of not being able to go "play" in the garden, or do yard work..lol..and brew another batch of beer (stock has gotten real low, I can tell when it is low, my buddies are less frequent in coming over...lol).
I'm deciding between:
Honey Brown Ale
American Golden Ale of some sorts
Harpoon IPA clone


----------



## Sammyk

We have a commercial greenhouse and grow aquatic plants and are koi breeders on 2.5 acres. We ship all over the USA. I have kept our true identity secret except for a few folks here. Because our business is totally on line I do not want my customers to know I make wine. Too many nosy people out there looking for mud to sling. Customers searching for us, well, this forum is on the search engines. Too much of our businesslife is already on line and I don't want customers knowing our hobby. So mostly our hidden identity is for personal reasons.

I am sure other wine makers who are also a business feel the same way. More so, if it is an online business.

We will be closing down our business to retire, in a year or so and then I will reveal our true identities.

I do wonder how many of our customers may be members here too! If there are, they will know who we are.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Sammy same here, I run an online garden suppy that caters to farms, nurseries, golf courses, university ag depts. And the competitive growing community. We ship world wide.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the blueberries into the freezer this morning, then picked half a bushel of red haven peaches. Hope to bottle my wheat beer this afternoon. I'm going to give it a kiss of raspberry extract.


----------



## Sammyk

I figured it was Ag related. We are the only folks who work our behinds off in the spring months, often 18 hour days/7 days a week. While we do ship all year around, spring is absolutely crazy. In fact that is why I got into wine. I was bored in the slow months and I like to keep my mind and hands busy. Plus in 2011 we had so many muscadines we could not possibly eat them all. Then I had many bags of blueberries we grew in the freezer. Normally I would use them for pies in the winter. They became one of our now favorite wines.

It just spiraled from there and I became addicted to making wine. Way too addicted to the point we now have over 600 bottles in the wine cellar.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sammy I have seen your site before and you have awesome products. 15 years or longer ago, when I was really into water gardening I wish there were more places around like you. I either drove up to Trickers in Cleveland or bought from Lilly Ponds. It certainly is a fun hobby I had at my old house before I was married. Now I don't want anything to do with it because I know I'd go over board and my wife would kill for a pond with a running stream.


----------



## Sammyk

Thank you Dan it is a true labor of love but we are too old now to work like we do. Even when it is not peak shipping time there is way too much to do in the greenhouse for the two of us. It is a 24 hour/7 day a week/365 job with no days off. We are both exhausted and now we cannot wait for spring to end.
I am too much of perfectionist to hire help. I want things done my way, the right way the first time. And it is hard to find those who will work in a 125 degree greenhouse in the summer.
So I am bossy and I suppose some of my threads may come through as bossy but then I am a take charge person, been that way my whole life. Old habits die hard.


----------



## Rampage4all

Sammyk what strain of Koi do you raise? I'm not to far from reviving and old koi pond behind my house.


----------



## Stressbaby

We made this for dinner tonight. This is very easy and insanely good.

*Bacon - Apple butter pizza.*

Cook a pound of bacon and chop it up.
Slice a large onion, saute in butter or bacon grease; add a bit of balsamic vinegar near the end.
Cover 2 precooked pizza crusts with thin layer of oil, then a layer of apple butter as you would pizza sauce.
Mozzarella, onion, bacon, pecans, then 7-8 min in oven at 425F.
Once out, top with some chopped greens (my source called for arugula, that would have been better).

Even my picky 18 year old daughter loved it.


----------



## dessertmaker

Got 2 batches of skeeter pee and 2 batches of spiced cider going yesterday. I grabbed one of the batches of pee today to stir it and triggered a skeeter volcano. It was so violent that when it hit my blow off tubes it sprayed kmeta solution out of the bottle the tube discharges in and over my head!


----------



## Boatboy24

Stressbaby said:


> We made this for dinner tonight. This is very easy and insanely good.
> 
> *Bacon - Apple butter pizza.*
> 
> Cook a pound of bacon and chop it up.
> Slice a large onion, saute in butter or bacon grease; add a bit of balsamic vinegar near the end.
> Cover 2 precooked pizza crusts with thin layer of oil, then a layer of apple butter as you would pizza sauce.
> Mozzarella, onion, bacon, pecans, then 7-8 min in oven at 425F.
> Once out, top with some chopped greens (my source called for arugula, that would have been better).
> 
> Even my picky 18 year old daughter loved it.



You had me at bacon...


----------



## spaniel

Started a tradition last year that before school starts each of my kids (when they are at least 3) gets a day with Daddy, just the two of us, to do whatever they want. Today I took my 4-yr-old daughter to the children's museum and then McDonalds with the indoor playground. Tomorrow is her 6-yr-old sister's turn.

Afterwards, they helped me net 3 rows of red grapes -- 2 rows of Foch, one of Oberlin Noir -- to keep the birds out. Then helped me pick peaches, some of which are destined for wine.

I started the day finding out I got a bronze in my first wine competition...not a bad way to start the day.


----------



## pjd

Last Saturday I bought one half peck of green beans at our local farmers market and decided to pickle them using natural fermentation. I cleaned the beans, added one large full bulb of garlic, peeled and crushed, 2 tablespoons of black peppercorns, 2 oz dill seed and 5 or 6 dried chili peppers. I added all to a bucket then added a salt brine, 1 cup coarse kosher salt to one gallon water. I put a plate in the bucket and a 1 gallon glass jug filled with water as a weight to keep everything submerged then waited one week. Wow, they are good! I may never buy another pickle again! I packed them all into a one gallon jar and filled the jar with the brine and placed it in the refrigerator. I don't know if they will last the week! I am going to hit the farmers market again soon!


----------



## Boatboy24

Didn't get to bottling the wheat beer yesterday, but just finished that. Off to church, then farmers market. I'll be throwing some baby backs on the smoker this afternoon.


----------



## s0615353

Just bottled thirteen bottles of my Peach Niagara still wine. Why thirteen you ask...because the rest of the three gallons is in a pitcher that is going poolside  LIFE IS GOOD!!!


----------



## cedarswamp

Just racked 6 gallons of Cabernet Sauvignon, 6 gallons of Pinot noir, 6 gallons of Blueberry, 5 gallons of Blueberry-Pomegranate, and bottled 6 gallons of Skeeter Pee.

All In One is awesome!


----------



## wood1954

cleaning up my garage after making this patio table last week. It's made all from rough sawn hardwood so there was a lot of dust and chips generated in the process of shaping the wood.


----------



## pjd

That is a really nice table wood1954! I can't quite see it well enough, is it a trestle table? Is that walnut banding the table? Really nice job!


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Wood first off that table is a master piece, now get it in the house. Not only a master piece but an hierloom. Great job!


----------



## Wade E

What kinds of wood are they, unless they are exotic woods most hardwoods arent to good outside. Edging looks like Brazilian cherry to me. You obviously know what your doing and know your lumber so Im sure they are exterior woods so I would like to know what they are, Im a wood worker also and very curious as to what you used.


----------



## dangerdave

Working today, driving the big fire truck. I love my job!


----------



## bakervinyard

I took a bottle of my Peach Chardonnay to work to give to a co-worker, he gives me all the empty wine bottles from the bar. I didn't see him before I left so I left it in my truck. Guess what happened to it, thats right, the cork popped out and I have wine all over my truck. It does smell good ! Bakervinyard


----------



## Pumpkinman

Just finished my Limoncello, WOW! 
The recipe msde 2 750 ml bottles with 8 oz left over. ...we all had a shot or 3 .....lol
Damn this is great!


----------



## Runningwolf

bakervinyard said:


> I took a bottle of my Peach Chardonnay to work to give to a co-worker, he gives me all the empty wine bottles from the bar. I didn't see him before I left so I left it in my truck. Guess what happened to it, thats right, the cork popped out and I have wine all over my truck. It does smell good ! Bakervinyard



LOL Welcome to the club. It happened to me last year with a 1.5L bottle. Luckily there is a great carwash on the way home the does interiors and shampoos.


----------



## Wade E

I got lucky when it happened in my car. No wine came out when 2 out of 3 bottles blew, just 2 small dents in my headliner. LOL


----------



## FABulousWines

Spent the weekend moving my daughter into her new apartment. None of her friends showed up, so it was all up to the Mrs. and I. All I can say is thank God for furniture dollies and hand trucks! I will have a word with a few of these jokers when they show up for the house warming party...

I did manage to find some time to rack off the Dragon's Blood and back sweeten. There were a few ounces left over so we did a taste. I definitely see why folks like this so much. It is light bodied, but nice flavor and very easy to drink. I think it will have a place in my rotation along with the OB kits as early-drinkers-to-keep-the-riff-raff-out-of-my-big-reds-while-aging.


----------



## Pumpkinman

...ouch...trying to recover from "one too many" Limoncello shots......damn, I'm too old for this.


----------



## wood1954

thanks for everyone's kind remarks. Here's a better pic of my table. The top is black walnut with honeylocust. the base is osage orange and white oak. 3 coats of Cabot's australian timber oil. I used to cut down trees with a friend and i'd take the trunk for lumber and he'd take the crown for firewood, got a lot of good wood that way. The osage orange i got from a deer hunting trip to Missouri, didn't get a deer but the farmer let me cut a couple trees down. He said they use osage for fence posts because the wood lasts longer than the holes.


----------



## dessertmaker

Well, after mixing up shots of the herbal energy supplement I'm working on, stirring 2 batches of skeeter pee, heating up a glass of spiced cider, feeding my ginger bug and checking my lactofermented soda experiment, I am now off to work. I want my soda to be ready when I get home. I was actually hoping itd be ready now. patience is not my strong point lol.


----------



## ffemt128

Getting more stuff packaged up so that I can start the bedroom re-model. This is the part of the job I don't like. Hopefully 90% of what we packaged us will end up getting tossed. It would really be nice to start purging.

I tasted the Carmenere, Cab Sauv and the Barbera this evening, they have been sitting on oak cubes for 2 months. The Barbera is 4 months and the rest are 3. So far I'm liking the results. The Barbera has a nice creamy mouthfeel to it. Cab Sauv has bold oak flavors and good body. The Carmenere has good body, good mouth feel and the oak is not over powering. All had 4 oz of medium toast cubes for 2 months at this point. I may add a few more to the Carmenere after racking.


----------



## olusteebus

I have 6 gallons of peach wine that has bulk aged a year now. I am going to take one gallon and add 750ml of peach brandy to it, backsweeten with white grape and peach concentrate and bottle in 12 half bottles. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Hokapsig

sanitizing more bottles and starting to do some tasting. I may have to do some pH adjusting....


----------



## Pumpkinman

picking up a 4.4 cu compact fridge in a few hrs, I'll use it to cold stabilize my wines and to lager my beer.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Got the 4.4 cubic ft refrigerator today, after removing the gasket and door panel, then re attaching the gasket, I now have a place to make a decent lager, and to cold stabilize my wine. 
At the moment, I'm still dialing in the temp, I had to adjust the temp controller, it had gone down to 35 degrees with a 5 gal carboy in it.....perfect! 
I racked my Octoberfest lager and it sits in the fridge, this smells and tastes amazing! 
I also racked my Harpoon IPA clone and added the hops (dry hopped).
When this comes out the moscato will go in for a little cold stabilization. 
Not a bad buy for 35 dollars!


----------



## soccer0ww

bottled 6 gallons of Cherry wine, Thanks jessica for the excellent recipe! And then bottled the WE Petite Syrah/Zin from 2011. Now I have time to start the WE white that has been sitting patiently for the last couple months


----------



## Runningwolf

There was a photo shoot being done at my house this week and little did the camera man or reporter know I had my own little secret camera sat up! Actually I forgot about it until a day or two later (my trail cam).


----------



## ffemt128

Today is the day I do the final packing up of the bedroom before I start demolition tomorrow. On my lunch break I may sneak out and try to get some more elderberries. Birds cleanned out one location I checked yesterday and the other I kept falling down the hill due to lack of traction on the grass in my tennis shoes. Will head back up with boots on today. I figure it's probably the last weekend I'll be able to pick. I have enough for one batch now...


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> .........I kept falling down the hill due to lack of traction on the grass in my tennis shoes. Will head back up with boots on today. I figure it's probably the last weekend I'll be able to pick. I have enough for one batch now...



LOL, you are so dedicated!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> LOL, you are so dedicated!


 
The problem is the bush is getting higher and you have to pick from the low end of the hill since it cant be reached from the flat part. I may have to trim the bush down this year so it grows fuller and not so high...


----------



## olusteebus

AS I mentioned earlier, I took one gallon of peach wine and mixed it with 750 ml of peach brandy. The first person other than me to taste it said, "well, it's pretty good in a cough medicine kind of way"

I tried a few swigs of it cold and I gotta say, it tastes like sh . . . . . no, more like horse pi . . . . . not, really more like my friend says, some pretty good cough medicine. Now I got 11 half bottles of useless liquid in them. Maybe I will try again in 6 months and see how it tastes. I cannot see it getting any better though.


----------



## Julie

olusteebus said:


> AS I mentioned earlier, I took one gallon of peach wine and mixed it with 750 ml of peach brandy. The first person other than me to taste it said, "well, it's pretty good in a cough medicine kind of way"
> 
> I tried a few swigs of it cold and I gotta say, it tastes like sh . . . . . no, more like horse pi . . . . . not, really more like my friend says, some pretty good cough medicine. Now I got 11 half bottles of useless liquid in them. Maybe I will try again in 6 months and see how it tastes. I cannot see it getting any better though.



Why did you add peach brandy? Did you backsweeten this and if so to what level?


----------



## Deezil

olusteebus said:


> AS I mentioned earlier, I took one gallon of peach wine and mixed it with 750 ml of peach brandy. The first person other than me to taste it said, "well, it's pretty good in a cough medicine kind of way"
> 
> I tried a few swigs of it cold and I gotta say, it tastes like sh . . . . . no, more like horse pi . . . . . not, really more like my friend says, some pretty good cough medicine. Now I got 11 half bottles of useless liquid in them. Maybe I will try again in 6 months and see how it tastes. I cannot see it getting any better though.



How old is it? Peach takes time
Takes longer if the acidity is outta whack
Takes longer if its drier

It will take time for that brandy to mesh

If the wine itself is under 18 months, I believe you
If the brandy's been in there less than 6 months, I believe you
If you wait it out, I believe it (and you) will 'come around'


----------



## Julie

Deezil said:


> How old is it? Peach takes time
> Takes longer if the acidity is outta whack
> Takes longer if its drier
> 
> It will take time for that brandy to mesh
> 
> If the wine itself is under 18 months, I believe you
> If the brandy's been in there less than 6 months, I believe you
> If you wait it out, I believe it (and you) will 'come around'



But he is saying it taste like cough syrup, I'm thinking way to much sugar and that will never age out. But it is fixable.


----------



## Pumpkinman

drove to Topsfield MA to meet up with 30 or so friends from my other hobby (yep...it's true, I have another hobby), the competitive growers, tomorrow we will tour some of their properties to see whats going on, followed by an amazing Lobster & clam bake!

All fresh seafood direct from Gloucester, the best clam chowder and lobsters that I've ever had, not to mention the marinated steak tips and corn..mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, these guys will all have some form of microbrew beer...and tons of it, unfortunately, I don't have any to contribute, but I did bring a few bottles of wine.

If anyone is from MA, we had dinner at the 1640 Hart House, the building was built in 1640, and folks like George Washington stayed there, this place is filled with history, and it is supposed to be haunted as all hell, so we walked around all the dimly lit rooms trying to see something move....lol


----------



## Terry0220

Glad to hear you had a great time Tom,,it is nice to have "other" hobbies while waiting for the wine to be ready!! MMMMMMM clams and lobster plus steak tips and corn,,,sound like a good time to me!!

I spent the day cleaning 4 cases of bottles and have another 3 waiting, tomorrow or ummm today much later cleaning them. Then to bottle the green apple reisling and blackberry cab. Backsweeten my luva bella reisling from the fall and the chilian moscoto from the spring,,oh then to clean and get the bottles to ready for them,,,busy weekend!


----------



## olusteebus

Julie said:


> Why did you add peach brandy? Did you backsweeten this and if so to what level?




I was going to backsweeten but it was well above 1.01 after adding the brandy. I just wanted a brandy kick



Deezil said:


> How old is it? Peach takes time
> Takes longer if the acidity is outta whack
> Takes longer if its drier
> 
> It will take time for that brandy to mesh
> 
> If the wine itself is under 18 months, I believe you
> If the brandy's been in there less than 6 months, I believe you
> If you wait it out, I believe it (and you) will 'come around'




the wine is a year old. I will give it six months and try again. I may test this time by adding some of that to my other peach wine that is bulk ageing.


----------



## olusteebus

:I have been away from my winery in Alabama for over a couple of months. I thought I would be gone six weeks but it turned into more. I left 5 gallons of blackberry Jam wine fermenting. It was in a tub of water with aquarium heater and pump to keep the temp at 75. When I got back it was bubbling. The water was only a quarter of what it was but the heater and pump were still working. 

My scant records on this show that I started this on April 22nd. The starting sg was 1.085. It should have been stopped fermenting long ago. The SG is now only 1.02. It is producing a lot of Co2. I have stirred it a little today and will check later to see if it ferments anymore. I have my doubts but who knows. It tastes dang good. I think I used near 3 bottles per gallon. I planned on mixing it with some muscadine I made a good while back. When I made that muscadine (with 45 pounds of grapes) I also made a muscadine blackberry jam blend that finished out fine. It is truly a good wine. 





I am going to blend the five gallons of muscadine with the 5 gallons of blackberry jam in hopes of it turning out as good. I am confident it will if the blackberry will ferment further. Even if it does not, I may stabilize it and mix it and hopefully have a combined sg of near 1.01 which the other wine is. 

So now I wait. 

But, I have plenty to do, I got to bottle 11 gallons of Coastal White:





After that, I will bottle some Blackberry Skeeter Pee I made for myself and cousin who will share it with friends on her pontoon boat.





So, I am going to be busy. Gots to wash a lot of bottles dang it. But, after I wash em, I will fill em, and then drain em! I like that


----------



## bakervinyard

Washed and removed labels from 65 bottles, getting ready to bottle 6 gals of Strawberry Merlot and 6 gals of Peach Chardonnay. Also checked my Chillean Pinot Noir, fermentation got stuck @ 1.010 but it restarted when I was on vacation, now @ 1.004. Getting there slowly. Bakervinyard


----------



## rob

Netted 500 vines


----------



## GreginND

Unexpectedly acquired over 100 pounds of rhubarb. All processed, sliced, bagged and resting in the freezer.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Was up late with my son watching the meteors, very cool, but I'll admit that just spending a few hrs "star gazing" and just talking about everything with my son was the best part!
I plan on measuring my giant pumpkins, one should be over 500 lbs gaining 30 lbs a day, and the other should be well over 200 lbs gaining at least 20-30 lbs a day.
My plan to brew a Lagunitus IPA clone probably won't materialize today, just too tired to put a dedicated 6 hrs into it...lol..BUT...If you haven't tried this particular beer, you owe it to yourself, it is flat out amazing!


----------



## Runningwolf

Pumpkinman said:


> Was up late with my son watching the meteors, very cool, but I'll admit that just spending a few hrs "star gazing" and just talking about everything with my son was the best part!
> I plan on measuring my giant pumpkins, one should be over 500 lbs gaining 30 lbs a day, and the other should be well over 200 lbs gaining at least 20-30 lbs a day.
> My plan to brew a Lagunitus IPA clone probably won't materialize today, just too tired to put a dedicated 6 hrs into it...lol..BUT...If you haven't tried this particular beer, you owe it to yourself, it is flat out amazing!



Tom how many time do we have to repeat the rules. No pictures, the whole pumpkin thing is your imagination looking at a can of pumpkin.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Lmfao!!!!!!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Getting the house and garage ready to be invaded by neighbors. It's my turn to host the Sunday fish fry.


----------



## ffemt128

Spent the last 2 days gutting the plaster walls in the bedroom, tearing out 2 triangular corner closets in the BR, replacing a door to a cheesey a$$ deck that was there when he house was a duplex and replaced with a 3x6 window. All in all I ended up damn near filling a 10 yard dumpster today with all the waste. Need to go get 20+ sheets of drywall, trying to determine if I have it in me to carry them upstairs of if I should go get a cold pee from the fridge and declare the day done.

On a side note, I did find a bottle of Carter's Little Liver pills in the wall. Apparently they are good for Headache, Torpid Liver, Constipation and you're complexion. They are in a little glass vial with a tiny 1/4 diameter cork.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Doug do you have the long handle tool for carrying drywall and plywood. I got one at harbor freight and they're not too bad.


----------



## Julie

Doug, if you don't haven't a dry wall carrying tool, use a framing hammer, works great. and you should look into renting a dryway lift, especially if you are doing ceiling. And the ceiling goes up first before the walls.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Doug, if you don't haven't a dry wall carrying tool, use a framing hammer, works great. and you should look into renting a dryway lift, especially if you are doing ceiling. And the ceiling goes up first before the walls.


 

Have a drywall carrier, considering buying a lift ($200 at Harbor Freight) and I know the ceiling goes up first.....I picked up the drywall and have it in the hallway. Got it in before dinner and the rain. Now, I'm enjoying a Concord Niagra.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Doug do you have the long handle tool for carrying drywall and plywood. I got one at harbor freight and they're not too bad.


 

I do have one Dan, they work well. Not sure it will work for getting the drywall to the 2nd floor. Have to play the role of a contortionist at the landing to get full sheets around the corner. It's a joy. I'm considering buying a lift. I have one more room to do and my son is doing his house as well.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Have a drywall carrier, considering buying a lift ($200 at Harbor Freight) and I know the ceiling goes up first.....I picked up the drywall and have it in the hallway. Got it in before dinner and the rain. Now, I'm enjoying a Concord Niagra.



Lol, well you divinely desire the concord/niagara! And the drywall lift is worth purchasing.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Lol, well you divinely desire the concord/niagara! And the drywall lift is worth purchasing.


 

if I buy it an you guys need it just let me know. You know where it is. I went on Thursday, they told me the had 2 in on Tuesday both were gone. Have 2 trucks coming in Monday, going to call and reserve one. I have wiring and insulation to keep me busy until tomorrow evening when I start the ceiling. I need to get some pics with everything cleaned up. Tried to get pics of the window, but it was too bright outside and you can't see the wall..


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> if I buy it an you guys need it just let me know. You know where it is. I went on Thursday, they told me the had 2 in on Tuesday both were gone. Have 2 trucks coming in Monday, going to call and reserve one. I have wiring and insulation to keep me busy until tomorrow evening when I start the ceiling. I need to get some pics with everything cleaned up. Tried to get pics of the window, but it was too bright outside and you can't see the wall..



Thanks Doug, we have one but we are using it so couldn't offer it to you. But like I said it is well worth owning one, lol, you can use it for more then drywall!


----------



## ffemt128

Just think, I gave up picking Elderberries for 2 days of strenuous exercise. May have to try and sneak away one afternoon this week. I only picked about 30 lbs so far.... It's depressing me to the point where I'm actually holing off drinking any of the 2012 elderberry. I did find 4 bottles of the 2011 Elderberry though...


Oh that and about 600 rounds of 7.62X39 mm ammo that I didn't know I had....LOL and Lucky Me.


----------



## Pumpkinman

> Oh that and about 600 rounds of 7.62X39 mm ammo that I didn't know I had


Doug, I'd keep that info to yourself, it won't be too long until we all are supposed to go register our weapons...... no need to give anyone any more info than they need to know...what is this country coming to...


----------



## olusteebus

Just bottled 58 bottles of coastal white, unfortunately 12 of them were a little cloudy. Oh well, good fiber.

yesterday I bottled 25 bottles of concord grape/blackberry Skeeter Pee. 

Next will be 10 gallons of Muscadine and Blackberry blend.


----------



## ffemt128

Pumpkinman said:


> Doug, I'd keep that info to yourself, it won't be too long until we all are supposed to go register our weapons...... no need to give anyone any more info than they need to know...what is this country coming to...


 

I have the ammo, the gun fell to the bottom of the lake last time I went fishing....

Well the project is coming along. All insulation is in, I went from having 4 outlets in the room to having 8 and I have 1 wall in drywall. Ceilings are 9' high so I still have a 1' piece to install after the ceilings.

Called harbor freight. they have 1 lift in stock after today's delivery already on hold until close of business today. Gentleman there said it's mine if it's still there at 9:00 when they close. He said he will call and let me know. I'll be there at 8 am if I get a call.


----------



## Deezil

Taking today off;

Spent yesterday moving 4 yards of topsoil in the front yard, ripped out one 10ft maple tree and another 4ft maple tree

Before: 












You can see where the portion was marked for removal in the second picture; these fuchsias (for anyone watching my garden thread), ended up there:







& After: 












More to do yet, but it's coming together


----------



## Pumpkinman

My chromatography test shows that MLF has completed on both the Malbec and Cabernet; time to rack and sulfite both and set to clear naturally; it'll be at least 5 months before they are rotated into the oak barrels.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

*So it was actually yesterday*

I just wanted everyone to see my whopper from fishing. Sad to say it wasn't the smallest one either.


----------



## ffemt128

Well all but 2 small pieces of drywall are hung. The 2 remaining pieces are on the chimney and need to be glued once the bottom piece dries. I have every thing in a first coat of compound with the exception of chimney and one corner seam. Yesterday was the big push day. Hung 12 sheets of drywall with 8 of them being on the ceiling. I did end up purchasing a drywall lift. What a life saver that was. 

Tomorrow will be second coat and hopefully final coat on Friday.


----------



## skyrat

Getting the guns cleaned up. Damn deer ate the peaches off the lower branches. Left my Elderberries alone though.......


----------



## Pumpkinman

The deer have ambushed my tomatoes and giant pumpkin plants...grrrrrrrr
I finally got to racking and stabilizing my Cab Sav and Malbec, added Oak infusion sprials to both, Heavy - French for the Cab, Medium Plus french for the Malbec.


----------



## Boatboy24

Worked. Replaced the kitchen faucet. Did s'mores by the fire pit with the neighbors, then mixed up the blueberry port. I'll pitch the yeast tomorrow.


----------



## jamesngalveston

lets see...firing up the generators, buying 200 gallons of diesel,buying 50 lbs of propane, 50 lbs of charcoal.
250lbs of reg ice, 50lbs of dry ice,enough food for 2 weeks, not including whats in freezers,25 cases of water, whiskey,vodka,brandy,rum with all the mixes...
10 rolls of 16 inch by 100-0 bubble wrap for my wine, if i have to pack in ice chest.
its party season on the gulf..


----------



## Pumpkinman

Listening to my fermenter bubbling away.


----------



## jamesngalveston

the soothing sounds of a new born wine.


----------



## JohnT

Enjoying the "quiet before the storm". Taking advantage of this period between bottling and the fall crush to take everything out of the winery for a good cleaning. Gonna pressure was the floor too!

After that, my butt has a date with a chair (out on my deck and with a nice bottle of something). Gona sit out there and do some nice, relaxed, sippin!


----------



## ffemt128

Managed to get the ceiling textured and also sponged coat 2 and put down what will hopefully be the third and final coat of compound for the walls. Need to pick up another bucket of compound tonight before the daycare pool party so that I have it and am ready in case I need it. If its not needed I'll donate it to my son who is remodeling his office. Yesterday we picked up the hardwood flooring. It will be a natural red oak. Any luck I'll start and finish that project next Saturday and be able to move furniture back in.


----------



## Hokapsig

Suffering paralysis from over-analysis. Blend or bottle? My chief bottler goes back to school tomorrow....


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Suffering paralysis from over-analysis. Blend or bottle? My chief bottler goes back to school tomorrow....


 

Drink.....


----------



## Julie

This summer has just been busy, we have not had time to even enjoy our camp this summer. Went up today and picked elderberries, got enough for a three gallon batch but there is still a crap load that has not ripened yet. We are headed back up next weekend, thinking of going up Friday after work, pick in the morning and then getting home in time for our first granddaughter's first birthday. Boy we are going to be so dead if we miss that but it's the elderberry time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Hokapsig said:


> My chief bottler goes back to school tomorrow....



Then the answer is "blend". Unless your chief bottler can take care of things overnight.

Tonight, I got the lawn cut, a bottle of DB emptied, and the yeast pitched for my blueberry port. Off to Busch Gardens in the am. Watching Foo Fighters "Skin and Bones" now.


----------



## Runningwolf

My grilling was rudely interrupted by this hot air balloon flying right over my deck. They were close enough to ask what was for dinner without even hollering. After dinner I washed and froze 150 pounds of crabapples. Next to them I also have 30 pounds of red currents. Just the mention of needing a larger freezer would be like signing my own death certificate.


----------



## cmason1957

My wife and I are on vacation and stopped by one of the huge new brew stores in Minneapolis. She said we could get whatever we wanted. Walked out with an Amarone and a Rioja wine kit and a what beer kit. Probably won't be staying them until the grapes are week on their way.


----------



## skyrat

Pickin Pickin. Elderberries are ready in most spots here in the Hudson Valley of NY


----------



## RCGoodin

I'm cleansing and sanitizing 90 bottles today so I can bottle 30 bottles of standard Zin, 30 bottles of Old Vine Zin and 30 bottles of Barbaresco.....................that clears up the carboys for 6 gallons of Gawurtraminer, 6 gallons of Semillon Chardonnay, and 6 gallons of Calf Chardonnay.

Whew, I love this hobby.


----------



## Julie

skyrat said:


> Pickin Pickin. Elderberries are ready in most spots here in the Hudson Valley of NY



They are not ready in the northern part of Western PA either but next weekend they should be


----------



## ibglowin

Vacuum filtered 43 gallons of wine with the whole house filter. One step closer to bottling the 2011's!


----------



## Hokapsig

Sanitized more bottles and dropped the bottler back off at school. This is the last year of me paying for 2 tuitions in the same year. 

Looking to get up tomorrow and start a Raspberry Dragonfruit White Shiraz and another original Skeeter Pee. I'm going to add some oak to the Beaugelois to the "hint of oak" taste.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kicking off the Australian Chardonnay - first barrel ferment.


----------



## firejohn03

Started five gallons of Apfelwein, Racking Skeeter Pee into secondary, breaking the cap on Pinot Noir primary, and trying to keep my wife from throwing me out of the house for invading our dining room


----------



## jamesngalveston

Started a strawberry today...cleaning pool, completing another wine rack,cutting grass,weed eating and at the end...opening some cold db and hitting the pool.


----------



## RCGoodin

I am bottling 6 gallons of California Zinfandel, 6 gallons of Old Vine Zinfandel, and 6 gallons of Barbaresco. I'm anxious to see 90 bottles of little soldiers waiting for their new uniforms....The Army has grownith.....................I love this hobby.


----------



## Hokapsig

Going to try to pick apples and crab apples from a friend's orchard to set up for some home made apple wine. And maybe finally start that Raspberry Dragonfruit WE kit.


----------



## Sammyk

Cleaned out the main fridge too many left over wines in quarts, pints and half gallon bottles. Needed room for food! LOL

We had almost 1/2 a gallon a black cherry pinot noir that we forgot to pull when we added the fruit pack and then later bottled. Note to self: don't forget to check both fridges for left overs when adding f-pack and or bottling.

Poured it into a 1.50ml and added Torani Red Raspberry syrup to back flavor.

OMGosh it tasted like black raspberry! Between our neighbors and us, we killed the 1.50ml bottle while sitting on our deck. We all liked it. It was truly a one of kind wine that was very good.


----------



## bakervinyard

Made chicken pies for my son's birthday dinner tomorrow night. Also conned my son and son-in-law into bottleing the Strawberry Merlot tomorrow night. Getting ready to pack my suitcase, leaving Tuesday morning for 4 days in Napa. Yahoo! Bakervinyard


----------



## vernsgal

went to gym then came home and peeled 40 pounds of frozen mangos


----------



## Hokapsig

well, the rain cancelled the apple picking, but I sanitized more bottles, racked 8 gallons of Skeeter Pee, added oak to the Beaugelois and started a WE Raspberry Dragonfruit White shiraz kit. 

Even with the bottler gone away to school, I need to start bottling to free up some carboys.


----------



## plowboy

Just slapped an airlock on the watermelon wine bucket.


----------



## Enologo

Actually yesterday but.. racked the Welches, racked and back sweetened the Skeeter Pee, bottled 25 liters of Pinot Nior that was bulk aging ( could've kept it longer but need to clear the decks for the wedding wine). 
Today going to the Dentist.


----------



## plowboy

Hmmmm, I'm starting to think I screwed up my watermelon wine. I'm 4 days into fermentation and it has had a funky smell since day 2. It's only my second batch from scratch so odds are I did something wrong. Ill let it ride cause who know, it might come back around


----------



## Pumpkinman

Picking up my Mother at the airport, she is staying with us for a while, I'll try to show her how to make Wine and beer again...lol... she enjoys a glass of Moscato with dinner, I have a 6 gallon batch that I'll cold stabilize soon and back sweeten just a little bit to her taste. 
Got to keep Mom happy, she's dealt with my crabby arse all of these years...LOL
I am going to attempt to add some of the homemade strawberry extract and make a few bottles of Fragolina (strawberry infused Asti Spumante type sparkling wine) and maybe infuse a bottle or two of the Moscato - A big thanks goes out to Saramc for the recipe and the link to buy the strawberries, you rock!


----------



## pjd

I finally got my puter back! The cooling fan crapped out and I had to send it back for repair. Now I have a lot to catch up on. I did manage to pick 100 pounds of elderberries, steam juice them and now happily fermenting away in the winery. It is amazing what you can get done when you don't have a computer to distract you with!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Lost a 650 lb pumpkin today...went into the garden to find that it had split...grrrrr..... on a good note, my hops are producing very well for the first year.

Picked a boat load of tomatoes and a few Bell peppers today and made fresh tomato sauce and stuffed peppers....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Julie

pjd said:


> I finally got my puter back! The cooling fan crapped out and I had to send it back for repair. Now I have a lot to catch up on. I did manage to pick 100 pounds of elderberries, steam juice them and now happily fermenting away in the winery. It is amazing what you can get done when you don't have a computer to distract you with!



I have about 40 pounds picked and should get another 40 pounds this weekend


----------



## Runningwolf

Pumpkinman said:


> Lost a 650 lb pumpkin today...went into the garden to find that it had split...grrrrr..... on a good note, my hops are producing very well for the first year.
> 
> Picked a boat load of tomatoes and a few Bell peppers today and made fresh tomato sauce and stuffed peppers....mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!



Tom, obviously you didn't make your weekly contribution to the Pumpkin Mob!


----------



## Hokapsig

Getting the girl ready to go back to college on Friday. It's fun being empty nesters, but I do miss the kids when they're not here. 

But we are looking forward to the PA get together next weekend


----------



## Pumpkinman

Lmao! This fruit gained 51 lbs st it's peak. ....oh well. ...


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> I have about 40 pounds picked and should get another 40 pounds this weekend


 

I managed about 35 lbs total. Darn remodel project got in the way....LOL


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> I managed about 35 lbs total. Darn remodel project got in the way....LOL


 
The ones at camp are not ready, will be this weekend and I had a friend who picked my about 40 #'s last weekend. This weekend will be it.


----------



## ffemt128

The bush by the convention center still looks pretty full however there is no place to park near there without paying. I should have enough for a 5 gallon batch but not much more. Bumming it pretty bad, but the bedroom is remodeled which was (I can't believe I'm saying this) more important. And hey, I have a drywall lift now.....


----------



## jamesngalveston

bought a 72 pantera a month ago..today I start the restoration.
racking some strawberry/cantaloupe, and bottling a small 3 gallon batch of blackberry.


----------



## Tess

Bottling day for my Dragons blood I think. I cant see it getting any clearer there is litteraly no sediment in the bottom


----------



## Tess

after I take a nap


----------



## jamesngalveston

better put one in the fridge...are two are three


----------



## ffemt128

Racked and stabilized my latest batch of Mojito Skeeter Pee last night. With any luck this weekend I'll get it back sweetened then allow it to clear some more eefore adding mint and rum/rum extract.

This evenning I'll be starting the hardwood flooring in the bedroom. Can't wait to be done with this project. I have 2 more pieces of trim that need to be made for under the window sills but they are calling for rain again so that will have to wait since my basement is now my wine making area and there is no room for wood working there now.


----------



## Hokapsig

backsweetened 8 gallons of Skeeter Pee, got another round of bottles sanitizing, and checking on the oaked Roija, Pinot Noir, and Barolo. Definately need to bottle to free up some carboys....


----------



## ibglowin

Blending, blending, blending all the live long day! 

Blended up the 2011 wines made from CA Grapes via FineVineWines. Had 2 (6G) Carboys of Cab Sauv, 2 (6G) Carboys of Merlot, 6G of Malbec, 6G of Cab Franc, 6G of Petit Verdot. Thanks to WA state wineries who have mastered the art of the blended red wine and go so far as to list on their labels not only the varietals but also the % of each in their blends. Because of them I did not have to reinvent the wheel.

What was really amazing was that the Merlot pH got away from me and ended up around 3.35. I was still able to bring all the wines inline with the Petit Verdot that ended up with a pH of almost 4.00. 6 of the blends ened up with a pH of 3.55 to 3.70 and the last blend, my left overs so to speak was 1/3 Cab Franc, 1/3 Malbec, 1/3 Petit Verdot when blended up had a pH of 3.79 and for such an unusual blend tasted very nice. Will let them meld for a week or two and then start the bottling. 18 cases all together!


----------



## pjd

I finally got around to labeling some of the stuff that has been bottled this year. Twenty cases labeled and set on their sides. I seriously need additional storage space or I might have to quit winemaking for a while. Maybe I will just convert my Garage into my winery.


----------



## marly

picking blueberries,hope to get enough for 18 gls!!


----------



## plowboy

I'm trying to get some work done around the farm as I recover from the Mumford and sons stopover. My small home town has never seen that much action. There must have been 3 acres of portajohns. 

I should rack my strawberry wine tonight. Not too sure if in feeling that ambitious though


----------



## Boatboy24

Gotta check on the chard shortly. If the SG is low enough, I'll rack from the barrel to secondary. Then the California Grand Red will go from old barrel to the new (currently chard) barrel. Then Amarone will go from glass into the old barrel. Then I will degass and stabilize the Pinot noir. If the chard isn't low enough, I'll degass and stabilize the Pinot and sit on my arse until its time to start working on dinner.


----------



## GreginND

Mowed the lawns, watered all the gardens, fed the cats at the winery. Drank a gallon of water and still don't have to pee. It's that hot out.


----------



## Boatboy24

Boatboy24 said:


> Gotta check on the chard shortly. If the SG is low enough, I'll rack from the barrel to secondary. Then the California Grand Red will go from old barrel to the new (currently chard) barrel. Then Amarone will go from glass into the old barrel. Then I will degass and stabilize the Pinot noir. If the chard isn't low enough, I'll degass and stabilize the Pinot and sit on my arse until its time to start working on dinner.



Chard and blueberry port were both sitting around 1.040. So I handled the Pinot. Now wasting time playing video games with my two boys.


----------



## Julie

ibglowin said:


> Blending, blending, blending all the live long day!
> 
> Blended up the 2011 wines made from CA Grapes via FineVineWines. Had 2 (6G) Carboys of Cab Sauv, 2 (6G) Carboys of Merlot, 6G of Malbec, 6G of Cab Franc, 6G of Petit Verdot. Thanks to WA state wineries who have mastered the art of the blended red wine and go so far as to list on their labels not only the varietals but also the % of each in their blends. Because of them I did not have to reinvent the wheel.
> 
> What was really amazing was that the Merlot pH got away from me and ended up around 3.35. I was still able to bring all the wines inline with the Petit Verdot that ended up with a pH of almost 4.00. 6 of the blends ened up with a pH of 3.55 to 3.70 and the last blend, my left overs so to speak was 1/3 Cab Franc, 1/3 Malbec, 1/3 Petit Verdot when blended up had a pH of 3.79 and for such an unusual blend tasted very nice. Will let them meld for a week or two and then start the bottling. 18 cases all together!



Blending!!!!!! You better post up your blends in the blenders post. 

Here is the link:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/blenders-39865/


----------



## ibglowin

Sitting on the back patio with Gus drinking a leftover glass of wine from the first bottling of the 2011 vintage of wine made from California grapes. I call the blend.... Lo Bueno, lo Malo y lo Feo. It is knocking my socks off. This was the "leftovers" of 3 carboys. Cant wait to bottle the rest of the carboys if this is any indication of what's in store. This is a blend of Cab Franc, Malbec and Petit Verdot. The nose is full of dark fruits, the finish is looooong and strong and the oak is just flat out amazing. Can't wait to lay this down for a few months more and pop a cork.


----------



## Hokapsig

Since I'm stuck in DC today, I'm working on my business plan some more (thanks Sam for Lakeview's help). Meeting an accountant to assist with the LLC on Tuesday after work. 

Looking forward to the PA juices this fall. The wife is craving sweet Freedonia....


----------



## vernsgal

Today was bottling day. I did a Sauv.Blanc, Cab. Sauv., and a barolo


----------



## spaniel

I did not plan on doing anything related to wine this weekend. Instead, that is all I did.

Yesterday my brother in law walked the vineyard with me and noted that some of my Oberlin Noir in the sunniest spot were turning over-ripe, so I tested the Brix of both varieties of reds (Oberlin Noir, Foch). 19 and 21 Brix, respectively, ready to go for here. First year the Foch ever went before the Cayuga White (currently 12 Brix).

Yesterday, we pulled the Foch and crushed. Today, after one day on skins with pectic enzyme, pressed the Foch and added yeast. Had to harvest the Oberlin Noir solo today (with the "help" of my 6yo and 3yo) so it took forever.

Will likely end up with ~4.5-5gal finished win of each. 3X+ the yield of last year when I got 3gal combining them all together.


----------



## ffemt128

After 2 long weeks the bedroom remodel project is complete. Wednesday is the first day of first grade for my little one. I took the day off. I may see about bottling the 2012 muscadine that has been carboy aging for a year. I didn't oak any of the noble this year. I may still toss some cubes in one of the carboys and let it go for a few more months. I'm hoping to get the Chilean juices off racked on Wednesday and clean up the cellar in preparation for the PA juices which will be ready soon.


----------



## rob

Harvest time at Broken Bridge, we along with 25 people picked 7200 pounds of Brianna grapes on Saturday, they looked wonderful!


----------



## ffemt128

rob said:


> Harvest time at Broken Bridge, we along with 25 people picked 7200 pounds of Brianna grapes on Saturday, they looked wonderful!


 

Wish I had about 200 lbs of those...


----------



## pjd

Today I had a very important job! I had to go to Kelman Bottles for a load of wine bottles. I ended up with 50 cases so now I can bottle my Chilean Malbec and Carmenere and clear the winery for the California and local juices this fall.


----------



## vernsgal

ffemt128 said:


> Wish I had about 200 lbs of those...



Me as well!


----------



## Boatboy24

Last night, I racked the Chard out of the new barrel and into secondary. California Grand Red went from Old Barrel, to new for a brief stay. Amarone went into the old barrel. Then I took the family to the Potomac Nationals game. You've gotta love Monday night games there - $1 for bleacher seats (kid 5 and under free) and $1 hot dogs! A cheap night out with the family.


----------



## jamesngalveston

starting the cleaning of 100 lbs of kiwis...but have lots of help for that.
bottle my strawberry/cantaloupe
started another batch of blackberry port
and weed eating...and it is hot as heck here .
and we had 3 inches of rain, so the skitters are bad..real bad.


----------



## bchilders

Just finished racking off an test gallon batch of strawberry that I made in June this year. I am testing back adding sugar. Finished to 1.00 SG. I back added 100 grams of granulated sugar. By my calculations that will put the batch just over 2.5% residual sugar.


----------



## Enologo

Well last night I racked the Skeeter Pee again, hoping it will be good to bottle this weekend in time to bring some to my brother-in-law's BBQ for labor day. My daughter, the middle child came over last night to give me a hair cut. Cost me a bottle of Pinot Grigio and a bottle of Pinot Noir in addition to the four years of college and then Beauty School that I already paid for. She told me at the time, "think of all the free hair cuts you'll be getting" Free, Yeah right.


----------



## jamesngalveston

racking a batch of pineapple, cleaning more kiwi,cleaning the pool,
cleaning bottles, then kicking back with some db by the pool.


----------



## ffemt128

Just dropped my daughter off for the 1st day of 1st grade. Going to spend the day in the cellar racking wines.


----------



## ffemt128

Since 9:45 this am, I managed to get 52 gallons of Chilean Juice racked into fresh carboys and back sweetened 10 gallons of 2012 Red Muscadine. I took it to 1.010 sg this year and IMHO is quite good tasting. Getting ready to head out to getgo to get gas. I still have $8.00+ in free fuel from all the projects I've done here lately.....Should be good for 3 more fill ups..


----------



## Sirs

well we took wifes .45 and shipped it back for a recall and I'm thinking of possibly starting to do some stuff to my wines. I've had some just sitting in carboys aging for a good bit now and not even touched them other than checking the airlocks.


----------



## Deezil

Sirs said:


> well we took wifes .45 and shipped it back for a recall and I'm thinking of possibly starting to do some stuff to my wines. I've had some just sitting in carboys aging for a good bit now and not even touched them other than checking the airlocks.



Holy Sirs!

Havent seen you in a while
Glad to see ya postin'!


----------



## ffemt128

Sirs said:


> well we took wifes .45 and shipped it back for a recall and I'm thinking of possibly starting to do some stuff to my wines. I've had some just sitting in carboys aging for a good bit now and not even touched them other than checking the airlocks.


 

I'm guessing it's an XD? Great firearm......

We were informed that we have a 2 hour early out today so I may try to get the Red Muscadine into bottles today to clear up some bench room. I'll have to give it a sample after back sweetening on Wednesday to see how it tastes. May also try to back sweeten the Noble and the Bronze Muscadine today. They are currently 11 months old.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kindergarten orientation for our oldest. Then off to a local winery for some bottles.


----------



## plowboy

Driving from Edmonton through jasper and down into kamloops today. My first time driving through the Rockies. Should be a fun trip


----------



## LoneStarLori

Driving up to Dallas to go to the Cowboys Classic tomorrow in the new Cowboys stadium, (now AT&T stadium). LSU vs TCU. Our daughter graduated LSU in 2011 and is now in grad school at TCU. Where will we be sitting? LSU side of course. No team does tailgating like the tigers.
GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## ffemt128

Just finished bottling 50 bottles of 2012 Red Muscadine. Thanks Eddie.


----------



## Hokapsig

save me a bottle or a case of that Doug.

Got my second place ribbon and my monetary winnings from the county fair for my Cab Merlot. Maybe the juice from Luva Bella ain't all bad. 

Looking to bottle 8 gallons of Skeeter Pee tomorrow, then hopefully rack and bottle some Luna Rosa, Barolo and Cab Franc (unless I try some blending)


----------



## rob

Getting things ready for a visit from our friends. Djrockensteve is coming to Iowa!


----------



## Boatboy24

Went on a bottle run with a friend and fellow (quiet) WMT member today. I scored 14 cases of bottles for $4 a piece and spent a very enjoyable few hours at Notaviva Vineyards. Stephen and Shannon (owners) were very gracious and Stephen was more than happy to walk us through the operation as he was racking, blending, and cleaning some barrels today. They have some very nice wines and I had some of the most enjoyable and interesting white blends I've tried. He even suggested a return visit with some of our wines for tasting. I'll be back.


----------



## rob

Made some homemade sauerkraut with pickles.


----------



## jamesngalveston

getting smokers ready for big party on sunday...making 5 gallons of cold slaw, and 2 gallons of beans, with smoked sausage,brisket,ribs.
and i have fruit cut up to dump in the dragon blood ice chest.....oh yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## cmason1957

Getting ready to go pick up 300 pounds of Chambourcin, 200 pounds of Norton, 100 pounds of Vidal, and 9 gallons of Seyval Juice. Fermentation will begin soon. I can't wait.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just dropped the kids off at my parents' place. Date night with my beautiful bride tonight. We are headed to the John Mayer/Phillip Phillips show.


----------



## Hokapsig

rob said:


> Getting things ready for a visit from our friends. Djrockensteve is coming to Iowa!


 
Rob, can I send some $$ and a 15 gallon container with Steve for some Brianna juice??? 

Anyway, bottled 3 1/2 cases of Skeeter Pee today. Got the equipment and bottles sanitized for bottling some Barolo, Luna Rosa and/or Beaugelois. We are looking forward to next Saturday's get together at Luva Bella....


----------



## ffemt128

rob said:


> Getting things ready for a visit from our friends. Djrockensteve is coming to Iowa!


 
Send some Brianna home with him for me. I could use 2 buckets...


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Rob, can I send some $$ and a 15 gallon container with Steve for some Brianna juice???


 
Better send 2 15 gallon containers.... I want in on the juice also.....Douw to my last 6 bottles from 2 years ago....


----------



## ffemt128

I added Super Kleer to the Mojito Skeeter pee this am. It was almost clear but not quite there. Decided it needed a boost. I also back sweetened the 2012 Bronze Muscadine. Looking to get that bottled soon to free up some room on the bench. After my nieces birthday party I may try to back sweeten the Noble Muscadine and print some labels..


----------



## ffemt128

Managed to back sweeten the Noble last night. I printed my Red and Bronze labels. I'll be heading down shortly to bottle the Bronze. Looking forward to getting the bench cleared off in preparation of Fall Juices from Presque Isle.


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked the blueberry port to the carboy(s) and started the Black Forest Port this morning.


----------



## cmason1957

This is a picture of my wife with almost 300 pounds of chambourcin grapes from a very small farm in Illinois. 
You may notice that they still have stems and aren't crushed. It only took my wife and I about 5 hrs to destem and crush them. I did help, but she did most of the work. They are now in that 32 gallon blue barrel and another 20 gallon barrel. The yeast will be added later tonight. Great grapes. 22.5 brix 0.8 TA. No plans to add
any sugar to raise alcohol or mess with the TA. I will probably add malolactic bacteria before the primary fermentation is complete. 

If you live near the St. Louis area, check Craigslist for Chambourcin. That is how I found these. I think they have a ton or more left.


----------



## Enologo

Well yesterday, racked the Welches, Cab Sauv. and the Shiraz. Also bottled 6 gallons of Skeeter Pee took my first taste even the wife liked it. Today bringing some SP, Pinot Noir and Pinot Grigio to my brother-in-law's BBQ.


----------



## plowboy

Waiting to get on the plane to go back to Ontario. If I could pick where to live and work it would be Alberta for sure. You can't beat that view from the top. 

Also, I'm wondering how my watermelon wine is making out at home. When I left the sg was sitting around 1.008 and it should have been racked into a carboy the following day. But the plane would not wait for fermentation to finish. Oh well, this batch was a little wonky to start with so if its gone down hill it's not going to be a major lost.


----------



## GreginND

Racked and sweetened up my batch of "Blue Blood" blueberry Skeeter Pee today. I am very surprised at how wonderful this tastes! And it's crystal clear with no filtering.


----------



## ffemt128

GreginND said:


> Racked and sweetened up my batch of "Blue Blood" blueberry Skeeter Pee today. I am very surprised at how wonderful this tastes! And it's crystal clear with no filtering.


 
Looks tasty....


----------



## pjd

I visited a couple wineries in Northeastern Ohio today. Met an old-timer at Markko Vineyards and enjoyed sampling some of his wines!
This is Arnie, been making wine for 47 years!


----------



## Runningwolf

Phil that must have been really interesting as he is an icon in the Ohio Valley. He is also one of the featured speakers this year at the national AWS conference in Sandusky Ohio. [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XG8gQIVRPg[/ame]


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Phil that must have been really interesting as he is an icon in the Ohio Valley. He is also one of the featured speakers this year at the national AWS conference in Sandusky Ohio. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XG8gQIVRPg


 Dan, we had a great conversation! He told me all about how he got started and his respect for Doug Moorhead. I must have spent an hour or so talking with him and really wish I could spend a couple weeks during harvest with him! I am sure I could learn a lot!


----------



## Hokapsig

EXTREMELY interesting man to talk to. I took about 2 hours last fall and we talked about the good doctor and his vinyard in NY. His Riesling was great.

Yesterday, I made the trip over to Doug's to press off the crab apple. Not only did I get a good squeeze, but he proceeded to let me taste some great wines and the lemoncello (which almost put me on my kiester). Thanks Doug!!!


----------



## skyrat

Chillin with a glass (or 2) of 2010 vintage Dandelion Wine after 2 days of sausage & wine making. DW is my pain killer for the night. Lost the top of my thumb on 1 batch. I really need to be more careful when I have a knife in my hand....DOH....


----------



## plowboy

Last night I found time to rack the watermelon into a carboy. Should turn out pretty good once cleared and degassed


----------



## bakervinyard

Washed and sanitized 80 bottles for my bottling party tomorrow night. The kids will help with the bottling, only problem they will each go home with a case of dad's wine. Lol. Went to my LHBS tonight for a tasting of the wine made from the grapes they are offering this year. Leaning towards the merlot for myself and some chardonnay for the mrs. Bakervinyard


----------



## ffemt128

Having a new front entry door installed today. Other than that, I'm waiting on the arrival of my grandson who is due tomorrow so I can make plans to go pick peaches from my cousin and start to schedule when I'll be picking up juice from Presque Isle.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Having a new front entry door installed today. Other than that, I'm waiting on the arrival of my grandson who is due tomorrow so I can make plans to go pick peaches from my cousin and start to schedule when I'll be picking up juice from Presque Isle.



Good deal Doug. Yesterday was my first press with Bacchus!


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Good deal Doug. Yesterday was my first press with Bacchus!


 

I received my price list and dates in the mail today. Should work out well. Baby will be born long before the 19th of September. Looking at the list I'll be up there just about every weekend...last month Lowes got my money, this month Presque Isle will.


----------



## marly

great bargain today,went to home depot to buy those paint strainer bags ,12 in a pack for 2199,they had them marked down to 5.00!! they had 5 packs so bought them all,60 new bags,might throw out the old ones!!


----------



## Xandra

Harvested more cukes, tomatoes, broccoli, cauliflower, zucchini and peppers from the garden... designed and built a "wedge" to raise the head of my mom's bed so she can breathe easier at night... laundry, dishes, made homemade biscuits and gravy... racked my beet wine... mowed the lawn... basically a chill day, it's a day off so mostly just relaxing and not stressing about work


----------



## Redtrk

Hi all! It's been a busy summer making wine, camping, and doing all of my other things I do. I need to bottle soon so stand by for pics.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sitting outside enjoying a beautiful day in a beautiful town - Camden, Maine.


----------



## Runningwolf

Judging a large wine competition in North East PA. About 120 entries.


----------



## wineforfun

Getting ready to go workout and lift some heavy objects. Then take in my postworkout meal. 
Later on tonight, open up some Dragon Blood.
Going on a little winery tour tomorrow of 3 wineries.


----------



## marly

made pickles and pies today,going to pick more blueberries tomorrow!!more blueberry wine!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Marly were those bags one or five gallon strainer bags you got today and which brand if you know?


----------



## marly

Runningwolf said:


> Marly were those bags one or five gallon strainer bags you got today and which brand if you know?


 they were 5 gallon bagsand the brand was ' dynamic'


----------



## Julie

Picked up two buckets from Luva Bella's today. They were bubbling away when they pulled them from the cooler, sg was 1.090 and 1.092. We decided to have lunch at Fat Jimmy's, been wanting to do that for awhile now. Ran into Floandgary picking up their juice buckets as well so we all went to lunch together. Nice day, Fat Jimmy's is awesome!!!! Great food.


----------



## Runningwolf

marly said:


> they were 5 gallon bagsand the brand was ' dynamic'



I went to our Home Depot today but they did not have any.


----------



## pjd

I went to Erie, PA to view the tall ships, very disappointed! I should have spent the day finding wineries that I have not visited yet. Then this evening went to a friends house, had an awesome steak dinner perfectly paired with a 2011 California Shiraz and finished with a 2012 Cabernet Sauvignon. Both wines were made from Luva Bella Juice buckets and both wines were excellent! I am grateful to have Luva Bella as a source for juices. My winemaking has certainly improved since finding them.


----------



## Runningwolf

Phil why were you disappointed in the tall ships? The most exciting part is when they all parade into the bay if full sail which was last night. I heard they are scattered around and not all in one place. It was unfortunate that the Bounty is no longer involved after sinking last year during Hurricane Sandy. I saw it a few years ago and that was a really cool ship.


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Phil why were you disappointed in the tall ships? The most exciting part is when they all parade into the bay if full sail which was last night. I heard they are scattered around and not all in one place. It was unfortunate that the Bounty is no longer involved after sinking last year during Hurricane Sandy. I saw it a few years ago and that was a really cool ship.


 
We were only able to see half of them and with barricades and security checkpoints etc. it was not worth the hassle! Erie PA does not know how to do a festival, I am not going to spend $8.00 per person to be able to buy a corndog or a funnel cake and see one tall ship. Totally Lame!


----------



## Runningwolf

Agree, I did not go.


----------



## cimbaliw

Big Sale at Sicilliano's: Picked up Sangiovese and WE Eclipse cab sav kits, carboys, bottles, brewbelt, chemicals. Saved $65 off of a $425 purchase! And... they let me have the prices a day early. Life is good.

BC


----------



## marly

started 6 gls of blueberry wine today.used 60 lbs of berries.usually use ec-1118 but am going to try 71b-1122.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Went to our local winery to help with the harvest along with 40-50 others, it was a blast, and a beautiful day, we drank some great wines, had a real nice BBQ lunch provided by BenMarl winery, followed by a Hudson Valley Wine and Homebrew club meeting, we had a great turn out, everyone brought their wine and more food (love that part...LOL) really nice topics that sparked a lot of conversation and presentations. 

The icing on the cake was when BenMarl's GM let us know that they had contacted Frank Musto of M&M and set up a deal to have the clubs bulk order shipped to the winery instead of traveling to CT, he also let me know that he will let us use the huge crusher destemmer for all of our grapes! 

This has now changed my game plan, instead of making all Juice pails and adding fresh grapes, I'll be making wine from fresh grapes also! 
My hat goes out to the folks at Benmarl Winery, they let us use their facility, help us any way that they can, and now, they're even helping us to make our wine making experience even better!!!!

A great day!!


----------



## cmason1957

Helped pick and then crush /destem about 2 tons of Norton grapes at one of the small wineries I am friends with the owner. 
While there I got a call from my local fit stand that the have 70 pounds of cherries for me at a cost of $45. Have to go pick those up sometime today.


----------



## ffemt128

Making dinner now, then will be taking my first daughter to the hospital. Hopefully this time tomorrow I'll be a grandfather.


----------



## vernsgal

ffemt128 said:


> Making dinner now, then will be taking my first daughter to the hospital. Hopefully this time tomorrow I'll be a grandfather.


exciting time! hope all goes well


----------



## ffemt128

Off to the hospital....


----------



## ffemt128

Almost there. I suspect a grandson by dinner time.


----------



## tonyt

ffemt128 said:


> Almost there. I suspect a grandson by dinner time.


Yippeeeee!


----------



## pjd

Sitting at home and enjoying a 2012 Carmenere. This wine was made from a bucket of Chilean juice from Luva Bella. It is very complex! I cannot describe it other than Damn, this stuff is good!


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL I was goon say Phil holy crap that's quick (was thinking 2013 batch). Save a bottle for our competition in jan or feb.


----------



## Julie

I opened up a bottle of floandgary's 2013 Carmenere and that was just awesome I can only imagine what it will taste after a year.


----------



## marly

anyone have a remedy to get rid of those d**m fruit flies ?they seem to really like being around my blueberry wine, i even put a fan on while i was racking,to blow them away,unfortunately it doesn't kill them!


----------



## Runningwolf

The quickest and most successful method is to attack with a shop vac. I haven't had to resort to this in a few years but it's always standing at attention ready to serve!


----------



## Riparian

Trying to decide if I should add pectic enzyme to my plum wine even though I'm 4 days into primary fermentation. Will it still extract juice or do I just add it when I rack to secondary for clearing. Hmmmmm... Picking mountain of peppers, tomatoes, squash, and melons for the farmers market, too. Good day today.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Did my fall planting today. 4 varieties of tomato plants, cabbage, green beans, Habernero, yellow crookneck squash, white onions and red potatoes. Now I'm too pooped to start my Sangiovese that arrived while I was working in the garden. Oh well,, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## plowboy

Fall planting? That's crazy talk. The ground will soon be covered in a think blanket of snow. There is the real risk of frost tonight around here. Fingers crossed it dose not, I've still got a bit of harvest before it can freeze. 

Then again, it's always sunny in the south


----------



## LoneStarLori

plowboy said:


> Fall planting? That's crazy talk. The ground will soon be covered in a think blanket of snow. There is the real risk of frost tonight around here. Fingers crossed it dose not, I've still got a bit of harvest before it can freeze.
> 
> Then again, it's always sunny in the south



FROST? Now *that's* crazy talk. Especially in September. I sure hope you get all your harvesting done soon. It would make me sick to see veggies go to waste.
I may not get frost, but we have a tropical storm brewing that could effect us pretty badly. Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us.


----------



## plowboy

I have seen frost hit as early as August. We actually had to re plant about 10 acres of tobacco this may because it was burnt by frost. This year has not been the best to us. The weather was all over the map and it made for one less than stellar crop. But that's farming, some years are better than others.


----------



## vernsgal

just got back from doing the Grouse Grind.It was one of those things on my bucket list I just wanted to do.Now that it's done I don't ever have to do it again! lol


----------



## Hokapsig

2 year celebration at work, which let us get out at 3:30. I have to start bottling 2 batches to free up some carboys. The 2 pails of thompson seedless are slowing down in thier fermenting and the crab apple needs put into secondary.


----------



## ffemt128

Going to try and rack the lime skeeter pee, it was ready but I wanted a touch more lime so I clouded it back up. Its clear now. Wannt to rack that and bottle it over the weekend. I'm also shooting for getting the batch of Noble Muscadine bottled today. If I can get both of these things accomplished, I'll have one free bench for fall juices.

My neighbor was nice enough to get me 12 milk crates, I should have enough of those for all the carboys that are on the floor now.


----------



## ffemt128

Between yesterday and today I was able to get both the Lime Pee and Noble Muscadine bottled. I need to affix labels to the Noble which I may do tonight. I'm in no real hurry for that. I have 4 1/2 cases of Noble, 16 bottles of Lime Pee and 27 bottles of Bronze Muscadine that I have no shelf room for. Need to clear some room and get a rack built. 

I guess I have a good predicament....it could be the other way around, shelves empty and no wine to put on them.


----------



## plowboy

Thinking about starting my spiced apple wine today. I've got all the stuff I need but time is always hard to come by. Still haven't decided if I want to back sweeten it into a spiced caramel apple wine. I might just split the batch and make both. Seems like a good plan to me. 

Well that's if I don't muck things up before I get to that point.


----------



## LoneStarLori

I started my first ever batch of apple cider. I am a beginner so I don't have a fancy press which kind of limited me and I was only planning on coming out with a gallon in the end. 
I used my food processor to chop 6 lbs of Granny smiths. Then I put them in a strainer bag and squeezed them as good as I could. Only yielded 3 cups of juice. I added 2 1/2L of Motts unsweented juice and 4- 10oz bottles of Martinelli's apple juice. One pound of a new sugar I found at Walmart. A dark sugar called Demerara Sugar by Florida Crystals. It tasted like caramel when made into simple syrup. Nummy! That should be really good. I topped it all of with the bag of chopped apples and will pitch the yeast tomorrow. 
The recipe calls for Champagne yeast but I'm thinking of using EC-118. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## plowboy

I'm in the same boat. I plan on running 6 pounds of gala and 6 pounds of honey crisp through the apple corer and then the blender. Odds are ill have to cheat with a couple gallons of water and then add sugar to get the sg up. Then ginger and cinnamon sticks just for the fun of it. I have yet to deviate from the champagne yeast but I'm only 2 from scratch batches into the hobby so anything I say is just a guess. It seems to work well in the not so perfect chemistry of my experiments. 

I'm still waiting to see if the watermelon comes around. It's in limbo right now, pretty sure it's just a tad to acidic. So time will tell


----------



## Hokapsig

Grass cut, the 15 gallon carboys sanitized for picking up juice on Saturday and was able to go get another 30 pounds of pears for the cinnamon pear wine.

My sister in law also sent me a Facebook post about how she made a chicken penne pasta with my Skeeter Pee. I guess it's not just for drinking anymore...


----------



## LoneStarLori

plowboy said:


> I'm in the same boat. I plan on running 6 pounds of gala and 6 pounds of honey crisp through the apple corer and then the blender. Odds are ill have to cheat with a couple gallons of water and then add sugar to get the sg up. Then ginger and cinnamon sticks just for the fun of it. I have yet to deviate from the champagne yeast but I'm only 2 from scratch batches into the hobby so anything I say is just a guess. It seems to work well in the not so perfect chemistry of my experiments.
> 
> I'm still waiting to see if the watermelon comes around. It's in limbo right now, pretty sure it's just a tad to acidic. So time will tell



Honey Crisp are my favorite. But at nearly $4 a pound in the groceries here, it's not going to happen unless I get a press to squeeze every little droplet out.
I think the Gala and the honey crisp will work very good to compliment each other. Be sure to update us on the progress on that.


----------



## plowboy

I got a good deal. The "they fell off the truck" deal. As a farmer I've got friends that grow just about anything so a couple bottles can grease the wheels quite well. That's 1/2 the reason I got into the hobby. The other 1/2 was as a possible business venture. My county is under quite the wine boom but nobody brews country wine. If the tobacco thing falls apart it never hurts to have a fall back. 

If this apple batch turns out I might toss a thread up to how I went about it. About the only thing that didn't get put to use where the cores. I just don't have have the time to deal with it. I always try and keep the best notes, might have to snap a couple pics of the process. I'm still a noob but I seem to be catching on quickly. 

Also, the gallon strainer bags are a real pain in the butt. I made them work because I could not find the 5 gal ones. 3 different paint stores where out of stock. Needless to say ill be stocking up ASAP


----------



## ffemt128

After work today I'm planning to start washing buckets for the Saturday juice run to Northeast Pa. I'm also going to clean off the bench and start to organize the cellar to make room.


----------



## Hokapsig

Stueben has been backsweetened and ready to bottle. we are ready for our trip to Erie.


----------



## plowboy

If your going to Erie send a wave across the lake. I might be duck hunting on the other side. 

I pinched yeast for the apple last night. No activity to speak of this morning but I'm willing to bet by tonight there will be a nice layer of foam. The juice it's self had a sg of 1.04ish. After I added water and sugar I got it up to 1.086. I have high hopes for this batch. 

I'm also getting ready for winter. Harvest is done and I don't think ill be irrigating again this year.


----------



## Hokapsig

What a nice Saturday spent driving with my wife to Erie to meet up with ffemt128 and his family. We scored 12 gallons of Diamond, 12 gallons of Fredonia, 10 gallons of Concord and 5 gallons of Niagara. The Niagara has the sugar added and yeast pitched. The concord will have the sugar added tonight. We need to stop at the LHBS for more yeast. 

We backsweetened and bottled the Stueben from PIWC last year. WE will be bottling more also to free up some carboys.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got my first grapes and had them crushed up at Harford Vineyard. Another new adventure in winemaking begins...


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> What a nice Saturday spent driving with my wife to Erie to meet up with ffemt128 and his family. We scored 12 gallons of Diamond, 12 gallons of Fredonia, 10 gallons of Concord and 5 gallons of Niagara. The Niagara has the sugar added and yeast pitched. The concord will have the sugar added tonight. We need to stop at the LHBS for more yeast.
> 
> We backsweetened and bottled the Stueben from PIWC last year. WE will be bottling more also to free up some carboys.


 
We enjoyed the day with you and your lovely wife. Andrea had a ball doing Math problems. Looking forward to another trip in October. Make sure you call and pre-order your catawba and vidal. I'll pick up and start fermentation.


----------



## plowboy

Hokapsig said:


> What a nice Saturday spent driving with my wife to Erie to meet up with ffemt128 and his family. We scored 12 gallons of Diamond, 12 gallons of Fredonia, 10 gallons of Concord and 5 gallons of Niagara. The Niagara has the sugar added and yeast pitched. The concord will have the sugar added tonight. We need to stop at the LHBS for more yeast.
> 
> We backsweetened and bottled the Stueben from PIWC last year. WE will be bottling more also to free up some carboys.



From what I have heard through the grapevine, Niagara had one of the best grape years. Everything fell into place and production has never been better. They are expecting this years vintage to be the best in recent years. I'm sure yours will turn out quite delectable.


----------



## plowboy

Just had a sample of my spring strawberry. It's getting better and better as the months go by. Ill have to pull a couple bottles out in oct. a couple for me and one for the county fair. I'm not holding my breath for a win, place or show but stranger things have happened. Can't win the grand prize of 15 bucks if you don't enter.


----------



## Hokapsig

Fredonia, Diamond, Concord and Niagara all brought to 1.070 to 1.080 (so much for that 25 pound bag of sugar) and yeast pitched. Taking Friday off to go see the doctor (oh my aching rotator cuff), get the cars Jiffy Lubed, trim the bushes and go and pick up the girl from college (might stop off and buy a case of Fredonia on the way up).


----------



## LoneStarLori

Did a tour de' Texas today. I am a CASA volunteer (child advocate or GAL depending on where you live) and had to visit a couple of the kids in Austin and San Antonio. On my travels I found a GREAT wine and brew supply shop in San Antonio called Home Brew Party. The lady was fabulous and the inventory... well I was a kid in a candy store. I highly recommend this place for the central Texas winos.


----------



## ibglowin

As a native who escaped as goes back home several times a year I always like to look around and see LHBS in and around SA. I will check them out next time around. I don't think they will be selling very many Kits though with those prices! :<


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I don't think they will be selling very many Kits though with those prices! :<



Whoa! Almost $200 for Eclipse kits!!! :<


----------



## LoneStarLori

Maybe that includes shipping? I didn't look at the Eclipse. Only the Vinters Reserve which was $80. in the store and thats about what I paid online through Ebay.


----------



## ffemt128

Just started a batch of chilli. Believe it or not this is only the 2nd time I have attempted chilli in my life.


----------



## plowboy

Hmmmm, I might have to try my hand at chilli. I have a freezer full of deer hamburger I can't get through fast enough. My wife refuses to eat any wild game other than turkey and goose. If I did up a big batch of chill, froze it in personal sized portions I could thaw it over night and then heat it up on the tractors motor and have a nice hot lunch. 

Thanks for the idea


----------



## Julie

plowboy said:


> ...... My wife refuses to eat any wild game other than turkey and goose. ........


 

If you don't tell her it is venison she would never know


----------



## plowboy

I could do that, the deer in my area are pretty much grain fed. But I would know and I don't want to be that underhanded. She was a vegetarian before we started dating so the fact she eats any wild game is a step in the right direction. Our first child is due in February so hopefully I can raise him to be a proper omnivore


----------



## Enologo

Bambi Burgers!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Bottled yet another 6 gallons of beer, I made 8 different 6 gallon batches a month ago and they are all just about clear, these batches are unbelievable! 
I should be done bottling in time for the grapes and juice buckets to come in.


----------



## wood1954

My wife complained about fermentation odors from my winery area in the basement so took the fan out of the bathroom and put it in the basement and cut a hole in the wall etc. then had to install new fan in bathroom ceiling, not fun at all. Got my wild plum batch going also, tomorrow going to give winemaking lessons in exchange for fresh concord grapes should be fun.


----------



## Pumpkinman

.
.
.
.I just finished my "cellos" From Left to right....
..
Arancello (Orangecello), Fragolina (Strawberry) and Limoncello (lemon)

Today is my mothers 74th Birthday, she tried and loved the Fragolina...lol..HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOM!!!
.
..


----------



## dessertmaker

I was supposed to go to the firing range today.

Instead I got run off the road by a dump truck and spent all day in the heat fixing my jeep up enough to drive it home.

Now I'm sore, the doctor put me on Mobic, lortab and tizanidine. Which means I'm still sore but also delusional and tired. My guns are upset because they never got shot. And I have insurance people to deal with. :BLECH:

And the driver never stopped. So its all on my insurance.


----------



## jamesngalveston

hey you ever come to houston any.
I may be getting a couple hundred pounds of apples and a 100 lbs of cranberrys from up north.
cranberry apple, may be good mix...


----------



## Julie

dessertmaker said:


> I was supposed to go to the firing range today.
> 
> Instead I got run off the road by a dump truck and spent all day in the heat fixing my jeep up enough to drive it home.
> 
> Now I'm sore, the doctor put me on Mobic, lortab and tizanidine. Which means I'm still sore but also delusional and tired. My guns are upset because they never got shot. And I have insurance people to deal with. :BLECH:
> 
> And the driver never stopped. So its all on my insurance.



Dam, now that is a bad day! Go have a glass of wine, well go have more than a glass. Did you by chance get any info on the other guy?


----------



## Pumpkinman

DessertMaker,
I'm sorry to hear about your day, did you manage to get any identifying info off the truck?
That SOB needs to get a swift *** whopping!


----------



## Boatboy24

..........


----------



## HillPeople

Crushed and pressed 6 gal. cider using Macouns and Cortlands, crushed and pressed pears for 2 gal. of juice. Pitched the yeast in 3 gal. batch of Frontenacs. Added 2 lb raisins to our 6 gal. batch of Italian Valpolicella. Labeled some 2013 Dandelion Wine we bottled last night.


----------



## Hokapsig

Went to the doctor to check out my rotator cuff (not suspected to be torn, just strained), got the oil changed in both cars, did laundry, handled more emails and phone calls than I do when I work a full day, went to pick up my daughter at college and stopped at 2 wineries on the way home. Got home and opened the rear car door and had a bottle of Stueben hit the concrete driveway.

FYI - Full bottles of Stueben wine do NOT bounce when they hit a concrete driveway. Rats....


----------



## plowboy

Gravity truly does suck


----------



## LoneStarLori

Hokapsig, sorry about the nice bottle. But at least you have your baby girl home.
Went fishing in the bay this morning. Apparently the fish got up way earlier than I did and had breakfast without me. Came home any racked my Sangiovese to the secondary. Then started a new batch of a cheap white from Amazon. _Reserve Du Chateau 4 Week Wine Kit, Italian Orvieto Style_. I'm hoping Joeswine raisin tweak will make it a drinkable wine.


----------



## dessertmaker

Pumpkinman said:


> DessertMaker,
> I'm sorry to hear about your day, did you manage to get any identifying info off the truck?
> That SOB needs to get a swift *** whopping!





Julie said:


> Dam, now that is a bad day! Go have a glass of wine, well go have more than a glass. Did you by chance get any info on the other guy?



Thanks pumpkin and Julie, no truck info. All I saw was 3 dump trucks, a lot of dust dirt and debris covered my windshield, I got over to try and clear my vision and then I saw the broadside of one of the trucks and hit 2 ditches and an 8" driveway curb.

The trucks kept going. Then when the cop showed up the gravel pit owner appeared out of nowhere to tell me him I was a liar and there was no debris.

If I hadn't been in uniform myself I might have whooped his @;$:: right then.


----------



## dessertmaker

Oh and the doc put me on lortab and a muscle relaxer. So no wine. But I did enjoy some home brewed water kefir. Sarah's been walking me through lactofermentation. We should have a whole forum on kefir, kombucha and other SCOBYs! That stuff is GOOD! I'm addicted. I hold it against all of you SCOBY fermenters on here for holding out on me for a year!


----------



## plowboy

dessertmaker said:


> Oh and the doc put me on lortab and a muscle relaxer. So no wine. But I did enjoy some home brewed water kefir. Sarah's been walking me through lactofermentation. We should have a whole forum on kefir, kombucha and other SCOBYs! That stuff is GOOD! I'm addicted. I hold it against all of you SCOBY fermenters on here for holding out on me for a year!



Sorry to hear that dessert, I drive a TJ and I would not want to be side swiped in that tin can. 

I made it to the range today without incident. The shotgun was still zeroed but the new scope on the 300 winmag needs more fine tuning.


----------



## bakervinyard

I,ve done 2 days worth of prep work on my driveway, going to seal it next week. Oh yeah picked up 3 lugs of Merlot grapes, crushed them, made a few grape packs and started a cold soak on the rest. Only bought the 3 lugs because it's my first time working with just grapes. I don't want to mess up a larger batch of wine. Bakervinyard


----------



## ffemt128

Went to Simmon's Farm for the pumpkin patch this mornig with my wife and daughter. Had a minor injury to deal with that involved a large quantity of blood. On the way home stopped at Kavic Winery for some medical advice from the good Doc. Lickily my wife didn't need stitches. Had 2 glasses of wine while there and came home with 5 bottles, just what the doctor ordered. After leaving the winery we came home and made lasagne then finished the night off with a bottle of wine and a bonfire. All are in bed, im still enjoying the fire. Think I need another log and another glass of wine.

tomorrow I will do some wiring for myson in the am then transfer 66 galons of wine to carboys. Tomorrow will be a long day......


God bless all....and good night...


----------



## Runningwolf

Pumpkinman said:


> .
> .
> .
> .I just finished my "cellos" From Left to right....
> ..
> Arancello (Orangecello), Fragolina (Strawberry) and Limoncello (lemon)
> 
> Today is my mothers 74th Birthday, she tried and loved the Fragolina...lol..HAPPY BIRTHDAY MOM!!!
> .
> ..



Hey Tom, can you send me the recipe's for these please?


----------



## Pumpkinman

Heck yeah! I'd be more than happy to!!


----------



## plowboy

Looks like I left the ginger in the primary too long. I took it out last night along with all the pulp. It squeezed fairly well out of the strainer bags. After the pulp was removed im guessing i have 19 or 20L. I'm pretty sure I can fix the ginger oversight with back sweetening. It's floating around 1.018 today so odds are ill rack it into a carboy in the next day or so.


----------



## Runningwolf

Planted two peach, two pear and an apple tree in my neighbors back yard close to my line. I buy the tree's and get the fruit, he pays the taxes and gets the bumble bees swarming the fallen rotting fruit. Sounds like a fair deal to me!


----------



## GreginND

I'm about to head out to harvest 500 pounds of Marquette. I'll crush/destem and freeze the must until I'm ready for it.


----------



## Hokapsig

stuck in DC today and making plans to go over and press off my pears tomorrow. I also found another bag of crab apples so they might get combined and pressed with the pears. 

Maybe I can convince another wine making friend to take a trip north next weekend for some more juice....


----------



## dessertmaker

plowboy said:


> Sorry to hear that dessert, I drive a TJ and I would not want to be side swiped in that tin can.
> 
> I made it to the range today without incident. The shotgun was still zeroed but the new scope on the 300 winmag needs more fine tuning.



This jeep is tougher than I thought. But luckily I didn't get sideswiped. The dump truck lost part of its load into my windshield and when the dust cleared another one was turning in front of me so I took the ditch instead of the giant metal truck.

If it hadnt been for the 8 inch concrete driveway busting my tire and bumper, it would have been nothing but a joy ride.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> stuck in DC today and making plans to go over and press off my pears tomorrow. I also found another bag of crab apples so they might get combined and pressed with the pears.
> 
> Maybe I can convince another wine making friend to take a trip north next weekend for some more juice....


 

I have everything ready to go for pressing. See you this evening...


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig stopped by to press some pear juice. Ended up with right around 6 gallons of juice. Since I received my sc300 back today we checked ph and ta of 4 of Bill's wines. Now to see what the plans are for this weekend and determine if a trip to walkers is in order.


----------



## Enologo

*The Wedding Wine*

Well this is what I've been up to. I am attempting to make wine for my sons wedding next year. Not for the party itself but to be given as part of the favors they will be giving to the guests along with some pasta and sauce. my future daughter in law likes Pinot Noir so that is what we are making. We are making a batch of three six gallon kits 





Sanitized and marked.




Three kits batched.




SG checked, Yeast pitched.




Day Two Off we go.


----------



## ffemt128

Enologo said:


> Well this is what I've been up to. I am attempting to make wine for my sons wedding next year. Not for the party itself but to be given as part of the favors they will be giving to the guests along with some pasta and sauce. my future daughter in law likes Pinot Noir so that is what we are making. We are making a batch of three six gallon kits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sanitized and marked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three kits batched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SG checked, Yeast pitched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day Two Off we go.


 
Seems like the thing to do. We made wine for my nieces wedding last year for favors and my boss is making favors for his son-in-laws wedding next year.


----------



## plowboy

Got my apple batch into secondary this morning. I was a little late to work because of it but I don't think anybody caught on.


----------



## Enologo

ffemt128 said:


> Seems like the thing to do. We made wine for my nieces wedding last year for favors and my boss is making favors for his son-in-laws wedding next year.



Wow! It's been over 40 years since i was trendy.


----------



## jamesngalveston

watching it rain...pouring down here....


----------



## vernsgal

Plowboy, are you going to top up on those? They seem awful low


----------



## plowboy

Well, I'm still a rookie. Haven't had time to buy marbles and I don't have a stock of fruit wine to fall back on. There is still a bit of co2 degassing out of them so I have a bit of time to play with. It's on the to-do list but work comes first the majority of the time


----------



## bakervinyard

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Seems like the thing to do. We made wine for my nieces wedding last year for favors and my boss is making favors for his son-in-laws wedding next year. 

ffemt128, I made a Reisling and a Merlot as favors for my daughters wedding this past June. It was a big hit. The wedding was at a vinyard also. Bakervinyard


----------



## Hokapsig

Between innings of the ball game, I will go down and add some sugar to the pear juice and pitch some yeast (D47). And if I get time, sanitize some bottles as I need to empty some carboys...


----------



## plowboy

I wonder, I have some marble sized aquarium gravel that is still brand new. Would that fill the void? Sanitizing it and all that jazz of course.


----------



## Boatboy24

Home due to shutdown. So I'm getting caught up. I'll be racking and/or filtering the Chardonnay, California Grand Red, blueberry port, Black Forest Port and Petite Syrah. Chardonnay and Grand Red will be bottled.


----------



## Hokapsig

Grass cut before the rain, and did the laundry before my wife got home. Bottles in place for bottling some blends and the oaked Roija.


----------



## ffemt128

Working from home today. Will be trying to figure out the plans for tomorrow. Going to clean up and try to reorganize the wine making area this weekend.


----------



## jamesngalveston

bottling a 5 gallon batch of apple blush, and starting a 6 gallon batch of tropical dragon blood, and shutting down my swimming pool.


----------



## Hokapsig

Bottled a 6 gallon batch of an oaked Roija, racked a 6 gallon batch of Thompson seedless and 6 gallons of Diamond. Added bentonite to the Pear. Getting ready to bottle 3 gallons of Traminette....


----------



## cmason1957

Visited two wineries in Missouri, near Hermann. Kunzell Valley and Robller. They have wonderful wines. They also both love for home winemakers to recycle their bottles for them. 17 cases later. They are in the water soaking labels off. 

I also got a line on a farmer who grows elderberries. I think I am going to pick up several pounds and try my hand at that. They said three pounds per gallon which seems a bit shy to me.


----------



## Hokapsig

Bottled the PIWC bulk Traminette and have my Battlefield Blush specs ready to go. We will do a 6 gallon batch of 50/50 Concord/Cayuga, backsweetened to 1.025. Then will bottle the remaining Concord and Cayuga as individuals. Still have to do some tests on blending the peach into the Chardonnay....


----------



## vernsgal

Got to meet my self adopted son's new baby boy


----------



## plowboy

I'm getting my redneck on today. Going honker hunting.


----------



## ffemt128

Spent the day cleaning the cellar yesterday. I still need to do the other half, not sure if ill start that today or not. Cleaning demi johns now for when im ready to rack the fredonia and concord. They will reside in the demi johns for the next few months.


----------



## plowboy

Well no geese for me today. The birds where held at bay by the fog and the rain. Better luck next time I guess. 

In other news I'm on day 16 since I pinched my yeast in my spiced apple and its still bubbling away. It's reading .994 so it has to be close to done. Tossing all kinds of lees. I've already racked it once, might do it again today or tomorrow


----------



## Julie

plowboy said:


> Well no geese for me today. The birds where held at bay by the fog and the rain. Better luck next time I guess.
> 
> In other news I'm on day 16 since I pinched my yeast in my spiced apple and its still bubbling away. It's reading .994 so it has to be close to done. Tossing all kinds of lees. I've already racked it once, might do it again today or tomorrow



If I was you, I won't be raking until fermentation is complete.


----------



## plowboy

I'm hoping it finishes soon. There is a solid inch of crud at the bottom of the carboy. It's quite tasty so I plan on keeping it that way


----------



## jamesngalveston

I always rack if i see 1 inch, then later when i see 1/2 inch...but all my wines are fast drinkers...
Where you hunting at plowboy...have they honkers started to move south yet...


----------



## plowboy

Just outside of Kitchener. There is plenty of movement just not today.


----------



## Julie

Once you rack off the gross lees there really is no need to be in a hurry to rack, you should be racking no more than once a month at this point.


----------



## plowboy

Yep, that's what I normally do but this apple has tossed me through a loop. Normally I'm done fermenting in 7-10 days so 16 days has me scratching my head. It's all a big learning curve for me right now


----------



## LoneStarLori

Plowboy, i'm glad you mentioned that. To rack or not to rack? I have a black currant that has been bubbling for almost 3 weeks. It's other half (in a separate 1 gal jug) has been dry for 2 weeks. This is a batch that I forced a re-start on because it was stuck at .103.
Thoughts?


----------



## Pumpkinman

I spent a bit of time preparing the Ricotta Impastata for Cannoli Tomorrow, made a batch with Cinn. oil, just 4 drops in 2.5 lbs is perfect, and the other batch I prepped with Almond oil, they taste like Amaretto.
If you've never used or seen Ricotta impastata, you are missing out on the perfect ricotta for Cannoli, cheese cakes and so on, it isn't like that watery Polly-o you get in the grocery store.
Like a good Italian daughter, my daughter requested Cannoli for her birthday instead of a cake..LOL!


----------



## Julie

Lori, if it is dry, go ahead and rack it. 

Plowboy, one of the longest running ferment I had was an apple.


----------



## plowboy

I'm watching my first wine judging event. It's about as riveting as watching paint dry. Just waiting for my lone bottle of strawberry swill to come up


----------



## plowboy

The apple was sitting at .992 today at lunch so odds are it will be racked tonight. If it keeps fermenting all the more power to it. 

Also, whoever thought to use a break bleeder to degas wine is a genies. I though for sure my questionable watermelon was done but its still pulling co2 out. That and I'm lazy so all that stirring was driving me nuts


----------



## GreginND

Picked about 100 pounds of apples yesterday. Going to process and press them tonight.


----------



## plowboy

Sounds like fun. All my fruit "falls" off the back of a truck. I've just got to find a friend who grows peaches and ill be set.


----------



## cmason1957

Heading out to pick up 30 pounds of elderberries. I ran into someone who farms them about an hour from where I live. I can't wait to try making some wine from them. They are already frozen ready to be heated up and used.


----------



## plowboy

Well shocker, I didn't win. Kinda saw that coming though. The judge said I was on the right track, just need to start with more fruit and freeze it before I mash it up. A strawberry wine took second and the taste was quite differnt from mine. Live and learn I guess. 

The good news is the in laws love it. I have found it in my best interest to keep them happy. It goes back to happy wife, happy life lol


----------



## GreginND

Correction - picked 160 pounds of apples yesterday! And I had to process them today. I chopped them up using an old antique ice grinder. Unfortunately the apples were still chunky. I pressed it with my #25 italian basket press. Took a while and the press was a real pain to use. My first time using it. I didn't realize it didn't come with a ratchet handle. All I could find that would fit in the hole was a short little tire iron that wouldn't even go in all the way so I could tighten it. After pressing all those apples, I have a very sore arm. 

I did get 5 gallons of pressed juice from that with pH 3.21 and SG 1.050. Since the pressed apples were still very chunky I ran them all through my juicer. Took a couple of hours and nearly burned up the juicer, but I got another 7 or more gallons of juice from it! It has more fine pulp so I'll ferment these separately and see how they come out. I'll probably blend them together later. It had the same numbers and the pressed juice, not surprising.


----------



## GreginND

Have some ES 5-4-71 second wine 4 days in fermenting on the skins that I'm going to press out today. Yay, more wrangling with my tiny little basket press. Looking for a proper ratchet handle now. What do others use?


----------



## plowboy

Is it just a nut on top? I don't have a press but I know what the basics construction is like. If its just a nut you could get away with a ratchet/socket, a wrench, adjustable wrench, vice grip or even a pipe wrench. I wouldn't suggest the last two because they tend to chew thing up. The cats meow would be an air compressor, impact gun and a socket. It would run the press down in a matter of seconds lol


----------



## jpcedotal

Buying sugar for batch #2. 

The first batch is 1 1/2 weeks into sitting in carboy with airlock. I tasted it during the transfer and I think I now know what "dry" wine is. Not very sweet and the alcohol taste is a bit overwhelming....but I am just beginning to even drink wine so maybe that is what it is supposed to taste like...it aint no wine cooler, that's for sure.


----------



## GreginND

No nut. It's a double ratchet Italian press. You need a metal rod that goes into a small hole in the press. The hole is smaller than pipe size. I found a strong aluminum rod - we'll see if that works.


----------



## plowboy

Gotch, looks like a chunk of rebar would work well.


----------



## Hokapsig

Someone could make a mint if they made replacement handles for those wratchet presses. All the ones that I see for sale are missing the handle.

Time to go and bottle 6 gallons of Cab Sauv. It's been sitting for a year and I need the carboy space....


----------



## GreginND

Actually I found a nice solid hard aluminum rod at work in my lab. It worked perfect for the press. AND I have to say, fermented grapes press out so much better than apples. The press was so much easier to work. Next time I try apples I am really going to pulverize them or find a proper press for them.


----------



## Julie

Greg, I have the same press you have, I put the apples in paint strainer bags then press


----------



## GreginND

Yea, my problem is my chopper left them too chunky and coarse. They just wouldn't press out as much juice as they should have.


----------



## Hokapsig

Scarey Julie, I was thinking the same thing....

Bottled 6 gallons of last years Chilean Cab Sauv, cleaned the carboy and refilled it with 6 gallons of Diamond. I was going to put the pear into the carboy, but it's only fermented down to 1.030 and has a bit to go. I also started to toy with the Luva Bella Chardonnay and bench tested blending one part of sweet peach wine to 6 parts of chardonnay and back sweetening to 1.020. The wife liked that it didn't have the alcohol burn and had a nice nose....


----------



## Runningwolf

Been traveling all night. Have to be at a vineyard at 730 am in the morning to pick up 3 tons of Touriga national grapes for making port. About a 7.5 hour drive. After getting them I will get them back to the winery asap to crush. In a flea bag hotel right now in Lancaster PA. Vineyard is south off Philly.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Been traveling all night. Have to be at a vineyard at 730 am in the morning to pick up 3 tons of Touriga national grapes for making port. About a 7.5 hour drive. After getting them I will get them back to the winery asap to crush. In a flea bag hotel right now in Lancaster PA. Vineyard is south off Philly.


 

Drive Safely Dan.


----------



## Enologo

Was actually last Sunday but I checked the SG on the Wedding Wine and it was down to about .995 so we (my son and future daughter in law) racked into three carboys, a pound of raisins and two table spoons of tannin in each ala joswine. Yesterday picked up a bucket of Syrah so today added some bentonite and pitched the yeast and off she went.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thanks Doug, it was actually a beautiful drive. Went right through the middle of Lancaster which is the second biggest Amish settlement in the U.S. Nice time of year to be traveling around. I dropped the grapes off tonight at the winery and they were ready to crush as soon as I got there.


----------



## Hokapsig

Selling some cases of my 375's tomorrow to make money to buy more regular cases. Went to a campaign meeting tonight for my party and ended up hob-knobbing with my state senator, state rep and local rep. All wanted to assist making in Bushy Run Winery a reality....


----------



## Boatboy24

Hokapsig said:


> Selling some cases of my 375's tomorrow to make money to buy more regular cases. Went to a campaign meeting tonight for my party and ended up hob-knobbing with my state senator, state rep and local rep. All wanted to assist making in Bushy Run Winery a reality....



If you're in Dc Monday or Tuesday, I can meet up and take a case or two off your hands.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Destemmed and crushed 7 lugs of Lanza Sangiovese, what an amazing grape, I'm very happy with them, very high brix 4 hrs after crushing...28 brix! 
unfortunately, I cannot say the same for the other items that we received, I'm not going to bash anyone on the forum, but you would shat if I told you what had been going on for the past few days leading up to the order.... a few of the guys received sub par mystery Pinot Noir, it is a shame, I don't believe that I will be purchasing any large orders in the future, the club members were less than happy, not to mention the way we were treated on the phone....grrrrrrrr
Anyway, off to adjusting the must on the Brunello, Valpolicella, Barolo and Montepulciano.


----------



## Boatboy24

Picked up some raisins for the Valpolicella bucket I hope to pick up in a few hours. Now making meatballs and sauce. It's only ten months old, but I think I'll be diving into the Winery Series Super Tuscan tonight. 

Should be on my way to a weekend of camping in Shenandoah National Park, but bad weather and a government shutdown will keep us out.


----------



## RMT

Today I'm going to press my Merlot that I grew in my Back Yard Vineyard.
Didn't get as much fruit as I would have liked for 5 year old vines, thanks to bunch
shatter, I'll have to take measures to limit the amount of shatter next spring.


----------



## Hokapsig

Boatboy24 said:


> If you're in Dc Monday or Tuesday, I can meet up and take a case or two off your hands.


 
Not in DC until October 27 or November 3, but I have cases available. Come to Silver Spring....


----------



## plowboy

I dragged the heep to a friends place to do some work. Rear track bar bracket is pulling away from the axle. I would hate to be driving it down the highway when it finally lets go. That would be a bad day


----------



## Tess

Going to the Rising Sun Navy Bean festival to eat fair food and listen to some good music


----------



## eblasmn9

I just bottled my Winexpert Matador Trio red from last year. I also racked my Winexpert Nero D'avola off of the clearing lees. Now its time for some bulk aging.


----------



## Hokapsig

After beginning the day with the best intentions.....

Cut my grass, did the laundry and labeled the Cab Sauv. I was going to get ready to bottle the Luna Rosa, but ended up having to go and get my daughter a new cell phone at college. On the way home, I had meet another winemaker to sell some of 375ml cases and trade some wine. After the obligatory take-the-wife-to-dinner, I was home in time to watch the hockey game and the end of the Penn State game.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hokapsig said:


> Not in DC until October 27 or November 3, but I have cases available. Come to Silver Spring....



Ugh. I know the third doesn't work, and the 27th is my son's b-day. We'll be entertaining screaming children, and probably running ourselves ragged.

Maybe the next run.


----------



## plowboy

I've got not one but two thanksgiving dinners today. I foresee a food coma coming on.


----------



## GaDawg

My Cornucopia White Pear Chardonnay has a S.G. of 1.018 so I am racking to a carboy with airlock. 
After SS and tannins my start S.G. was 1.090.
I also added a little yeast nutrient at racking.


----------



## GreginND

After bending over all day in the vineyard yesterday removing grow tubes and then pressing the MN 1200 last night, I'm tired. So, today I rest.


----------



## ffemt128

Had the day off. I racked my Muscato and Sauv Blanc and bottled my pear this morning into afternoon. Now I'm getting ready for a Council Meeting this evening. Only 4 more to go. December won't come soon enough.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got to pick my youngest up from preschool today, then we went out for Happy Meals.  Got the house decorated for Halloween, then foiled and labeled the Grand Red and Aussie Chard. In between all that, a couple honey-do's.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Had the day off. I racked my Muscato and Sauv Blanc and bottled my pear this morning into afternoon. Now I'm getting ready for a Council Meeting this evening. Only 4 more to go. December won't come soon enough.



Doug, I know you are done with this counsel stuff but are you really going to stop going to the meetings?


----------



## jpike01

Cut the grass, trimmed the roses, painted the football field cooked supper and checked SG on some muscadine. My feet hurt.


----------



## Hokapsig

Julie said:


> Doug, I know you are done with this counsel stuff but are you really going to stop going to the meetings?


 
I go to the school board meetings to see how my money is being spent and to heckle those which I disagree with....


----------



## Pumpkinman

We had the pleasure of having my family stop in, we haven't seen my nieces and nephews in years, it was great, I cooked a nice dinner, and they stayed overnight.


----------



## ou8amaus

Cooked up turkey and all the fixins for my parents and their friends. So many of them no longer have their better halves anymore, or their kids have moved on. I know it is a little early for all you south-of-the-border crowd, but happy thanksgiving all. Tonight I am reminded to be thankful for all my blessings.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Doug, I know you are done with this counsel stuff but are you really going to stop going to the meetings?


 

I still intend on attending the meetings, however at that point I won't feel bad if I miss one. I think in the 4 years I was on council I missed 2 meetings. One was when my son came home from overseas, and the other was when my nephew passed away.


----------



## pjd

Man am I ready for my luck to change! Within a two week period, my Father passed away, a co-worker lost her father-in-law, my wife fell and sprained her ankle and now has to have therapy 3 times a week, a former employee passed and now one of my grandchildren suffered severe burns and is in Children's Hospital, Akron, Ohio in the burn unit. I really don't know how much more we can take!


----------



## Julie

pjd said:


> Man am I ready for my luck to change! Within a two week period, my Father passed away, a co-worker lost her father-in-law, my wife fell and sprained her ankle and now has to have therapy 3 times a week, a former employee passed and now one of my grandchildren suffered severe burns and is in Children's Hospital, Akron, Ohio in the burn unit. I really don't know how much more we can take!



Dear Lord! I am so sorry for your loss and everything else and your poor grandchild how did that happen? You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers Phil!


----------



## Runningwolf

Phil I'm so sorry to hear all of this, as you know I've been following each incident. That poor child, I don't even know what to say except you're all in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Runningwolf

What an opportunity lost!! A buddy just called me and said a friend of his got stopped and needs to dump a ton of concord and catawba first thing in the morning as he is over loaded and crossing state lines. If only I had the time and a press at home. I have neither and had to pass. They would have cost next to nothing.


----------



## plowboy

Ok, quick question. I added apple cider to my apple wine today. I already topped up once with water and the flavours where getting pretty weak. I want the new stuff to ferment and I'm pretty sure the yeast is still kicking. I've already added some peptic enzyme. My question is should I add some yeast nutrient to help get things going?


----------



## Pumpkinman

Just got done bottling #7 batch of AG beer, a Hoptimum clone that came out 100%!!, Now that I'm knee deep in wine, I have to get the last of the beer bottled!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Went and picked up my half-share of a lamb! Ooooooh, lamby goodness awaits!


----------



## Hokapsig

Totally exhausted from work today. LEaving Friday for a week in the sun. Hope no one thinks I am a dying whale and tries to roll me back into the water....

But we will be purchasing some Key Lime wine and some Muscadine. I need the break, but half way through, I have to fly ot Altanta for a business meeting.


----------



## Deezil

Runningwolf said:


> What an opportunity lost!! A buddy just called me and said a friend of his got stopped and needs to dump a ton of concord and catawba first thing in the morning as he is over loaded and crossing state lines. If only I had the time and a press at home. I have neither and had to pass. They would have cost next to nothing.



Double-ton D'oh!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Picking up Some Washington State Cab Sav today....then the chore of manually destemming, going to put my mother and son to work today...muhahahahahaha!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

My goals for today are to scrub down the boat and plug in the trolling motor in hopes we can go fishing Saturday, steam clean the living room carpet, make some beaded wine glasses and rack the Black Currant wine.


----------



## ffemt128

Worked from home today and did a tour of the fire station for our local Day care center. Just finished up rinsing and adding kmeta to 14 buckets for tomorrows trip o Northeast PA, Picking up grape juice from PIWINE for myself and Bill, then heading to Arundel Cellars to get unpasteurized cider, hitting Mobilla for some bulk cherry juice and hopefully Burch Hill Farms for their corn maze and scavenger hunt. Going to be a busy day with probably 12-13 buckets getting filled with juice.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Time to start racking the Juice buckets fermented on top of some of the best Sangiovese grapes that I've seen in yrs and starting MLF.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Worked from home today and did a tour of the fire station for our local Day care center. Just finished up rinsing and adding kmeta to 14 buckets for tomorrows trip o Northeast PA, Picking up grape juice from PIWINE for myself and Bill, then heading to Arundel Cellars to get unpasteurized cider, hitting Mobilla for some bulk cherry juice and hopefully Burch Hill Farms for their corn maze and scavenger hunt. Going to be a busy day with probably 12-13 buckets getting filled with juice.



Doug as always I look forward to seeing the family. Stop at Arundel first and ask Lauri for a qt of cider for me. Also interested in hearing about the cherry juice and cost. I'm sure you know it but if you get of at the last exit in PA just before the NY line you'll be real close to Mobilia and Arundel then you can work your way back to me and Birch farms.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug as always I look forward to seeing the family. Stop at Arundel first and ask Lauri for a qt of cider for me. Also interested in hearing about the cherry juice and cost. I'm sure you know it but if you get of at the last exit in PA just before the NY line you'll be real close to Mobilia and Arundel then you can work your way back to me and Birch farms.



Wil do Dan. That was going to be my plan. Start at Mobilla and work our way back.


----------



## sour_grapes

Assembling Ikea cabinets for my laundry room, in order to make a good wine workshop!


----------



## ou8amaus

Call me weird, but I find putting together IKEA furniture almost therapeutic. Give me IKEA furniture and a bottle of wine and I am a happy man. Don't judge me.


----------



## Hokapsig

*never a dull moment*

So we fly from Latrobe to Orlando for a much needed vacation, however,on the way down, a child started to choke on a piece of candy as big as a tennis ball, but was still crying and coughing. Being an instructor in first aid and CPR, I know that as long as the child is still crying and coughing, she will probably cough up the candy. But the mother paniced and started yelling for someone to do CPR. I merely looked up from ready my "Wineries for Dummys" book and said to let her cough it up. She did and puked all over the guy in the seat behind her.


Nothing like a flight and a floor show....


----------



## Pumpkinman

Adjusted the TA of my Yakima Valley Cab Sav, it is still cold soaking, I'll bring it back to temp on Monday and pitch the yeast. 
I'll be racking the Brunello, Valpolicella and Montepulciano and pitching the MLB on Monday as well.
Going to plan on pressing the Sangiovese on Monday or Tuesday depending on if all the planets line up correctly, and starting my second run trial. 
This is almost too much fun for one person!


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching the Red Sox and hoping there is no game 7.


----------



## jamesngalveston

watching houston texans, get beat
watching indy get beat
watching giants get beat
watching jets get beat


----------



## sour_grapes

ou8amaus said:


> Call me weird, but I find putting together IKEA furniture almost therapeutic. Give me IKEA furniture and a bottle of wine and I am a happy man. Don't judge me.



Judge you??! I want to hire you!

Actually, I kid. I don't mind assembling it at all. Did the second one in about 15 minutes.


----------



## ffemt128

Went to Janoski's pumpkin land this morning. Decided it was time to defrost the freezer since the door was left ajar several months ago and the shelves have close to 1 1/2 inches of ice build up. Since that's underway the elderberries that we had are now in the process of being steamed. Guess I'm making a 3 or 5 gallon batch this year. I have close to 30 lbs. We'll see how much juice that yields and go from there.


----------



## Enologo

Racked the Syrah to the secondary. The raisins are still fermenting in the wedding wine.


----------



## cmason1957

Racked my elderberry and cherry wines of of primary. SG was nearly 1.000, the elderberry decided it needed to go volcanic. Oh well, I was downstairs and caught it as it tried to bubble out the top of the airlock. 

Here is a picture of what will be sitting aging in my basement this winter. Norton, chambourcin, grapefruit, Seyval, Vidal, blackberry port, blackberry, blueberry, cherry, and finally elderberry. I think that covers them all. I have a very understanding wife.


----------



## bakervinyard

The wife decided she wanted the shower area retiled before our married daughter moves home for a couple of months. I worked like crazy this past week on it. In the process I didn't have time for my wines. This week I'll get back on track with them. Hope they are ok. Bakervinyard


----------



## sour_grapes

I spent nearly all day acquiring things! Among other things, I bought a formica countertop for my new wine area under construction (mentioned above), and also went to my LHBS and snagged a CC Yakima Valley Syrah kit that tonyt says has just been discontinued. Also some dollies for moving carboys. A good day!


----------



## vernsgal

Locked up our place in the shuswap for the winter (last time ever!) and came back to the city


----------



## sour_grapes

My basement floor is sloped, so I had to fabricate legs of different sizes for the Ikea cabinets referenced above. So I got to cut a section out of the legs and then weld 'em back together! Fun.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just put my Eclipse Barolo together. A disappointing 1.082. But the grape pack is VERY thick, so I suspect I'll see a higher SG. I'm going to wait to pitch for a few hours and let things mingle a bit.


----------



## jamesngalveston

you can always raise it, but you know that...


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Just put my Eclipse Barolo together. A disappointing 1.082. But the grape pack is VERY thick, so I suspect I'll see a higher SG. I'm going to wait to pitch for a few hours and let things mingle a bit.



I vaguely remember reading someone else talking about one of the Eclipse kids and saying there was an addendum to the instructions saying not to expect the normal 1.090 from the kit neo before adding the grapes pack, but it elm raise to that in a day or so. Maybe search in the Kit Making forum for something like that.


----------



## ffemt128

Mixed up all the ingredients for a 5 gallon batch of Elderberry from 2 1/2 gallons of steamed juice. This should work out to be about 6+lbs per gallon. Starting SG 1.086 and ph 3.32. I'll adjust TA post fermentation to taste.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> I vaguely remember reading someone else talking about one of the Eclipse kids and saying there was an addendum to the instructions saying not to expect the normal 1.090 from the kit neo before adding the grapes pack, but it elm raise to that in a day or so. Maybe search in the Kit Making forum for something like that.



Me too. I have no intention of modifying at this point.


----------



## Pumpkinman

If you take what ever utensil that you use and push the grape skin pack down in a manner as to try to dissolve that big thick uber jam pack, your SG will increase.


----------



## Gwand

Re: Eclipse Cab kit. I used latex gloves that I sanitized, rinsed with sterile water and then wore to gently squeeze the grape pack juices into the juice. My SG increased significantly. At the end of fermentation I repeated the process.


----------



## cimbaliw

What a day!
My brother had a 4 hour surgery for extensive Crohn's disease, My 45 year old sister in law underwent double mastectomy for cancer. Man, just when you think you're having a bad day, you realize how trivial the minor problems of daily life are!


----------



## Runningwolf

cimbaliw said:


> What a day!
> My brother had a 4 hour surgery for extensive Crohn's disease, My 45 year old sister in law underwent double mastectomy for cancer. Man, just when you think you're having a bad day, you realize how trivial the minor problems of daily life are!



Sorry to hear this and hope all turns out well. There are several folks here on the forum going through trying times right now.


----------



## Pumpkinman

cimbaliw, you and your family are in our prayers, I spent the past few days at the wake and funeral, you are correct, it makes the little stuff so trivial.


----------



## cimbaliw

Thanks all, So far so good, my brother is recovering well and sister in law is about to go home with the great news that there is no residual cancer. Thank God for early detection!


----------



## jamesngalveston

just put my apple pie moonshine in jars...and about to sample a cup are two..looks and smells great.


----------



## dessertmaker

Today I went to physical therapy. I had fun. Then the therapist convinced me to try "dry needling." 




That's where they take a needle this long






And JAM it that far up in there.

And the whole time they're talking like "well, I wouldn't really describe it as painful. It's more like a dull ache."

When really THIS is what's going on.









Do I feel better afterward? Well, if better means feeling like I got beat with a baseball bat on either side of my spine, then YES! I feel GREAT!


----------



## Boatboy24

Isn't that the practice formally known as accupuncture?


----------



## Pumpkinman

Busy day today, Early morning, about 1 am pitched yeast hydrated with Go-Ferm Protect into the Cab Sav, added fermaid K (will follow with Yeast hulls and an addition of Fremaid O) .
Racked the Sangiovese into Carboys, pitched Opti-malo, then hydrated the MBR31 with Acti-ML.
Racked the Montepulciano, same deal with the MLB, 
Racked the Barolo, once again, opti-malo, acti-ml and MBR 31 MLB, 
Keeping an eye on the second run Sangiovese, my lord it is a nice looking and tasting wine, punching it down several times daily.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I finished the Ikea cabinets for my new wine work area. First pic is of my former winemaking work surface, and the second picture is my new wine workbench. Yee-haw!


----------



## dessertmaker

Boatboy24 said:


> Isn't that the practice formally known as accupuncture?



It's like accupuncture. Only they jam the whole dang needle up in there and move it back and forth like a piston until your muscle starts spasming.


----------



## Hokapsig

Last full day of vacation at the beach. Time to fly home tomorrow and get back to the wine sitting my basement and Doug's basement. While in FL, we were able to sample our share of Muscadine...


----------



## reefman

What was your favorite brand? 
I've only tried a few, but I like the Duplin Muscadines the best.


----------



## jamesngalveston

I like the on demand hot water heater.
I like your new work area with cab and counter top.
I love the way your washing machine drains into the basin.LOL
I think i would fix that, it could just breed germs...


----------



## Tess

Im on the couch up to my neck in warm blankets and warm doggies. Im freezing!!! my heater is out and I have to wait till the hubs get home to fix it Brrrrrrrrr!


----------



## jamesngalveston

yea I saw indiana,wisconsin,illonois was going to get cold...
no snow yet... drink sasquatch...lol


----------



## Tess

I will be drinking something here soon . Gonna have company. He is just getting home to fix it Im freezing. There was a freak outburst of snow last night but it didn't stay around long, Is it warm there on the Island? lol


----------



## Boatboy24

dessertmaker said:


> It's like accupuncture. Only they jam the whole dang needle up in there and move it back and forth like a piston until your muscle starts spasming.



And you said in another post that you wouldn't do piercings.


----------



## Julie

Spent a nice early evening with floandgary. Roflmao, I am so glad Flo has taught Gary everything he needs to know about wine making. Lol remember Gary, a happy wife means a happy life!


----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> I like the on demand hot water heater.
> I like your new work area with cab and counter top.



Thank you very much! I put the tankless heater in about 7 or 8 years ago. I changed out all the galvanized steel pipe for copper in the entire house (working alone), and put in the heater at that time. I figure it has paid for itself by now.



jamesngalveston said:


> I love the way your washing machine drains into the basin.LOL
> I think i would fix that, it could just breed germs...



Uhhh, I am confused. Draining into a laundry tub is bog standard where I come from. What else would you do, install a standpipe?


----------



## iVivid

Racked my first Dragons Blood from primary, 3 Gal.
Racked Grapefruit 5litre from primary, 5 Litre.
Degassed Dragons Blood (vacuum) to 25Hg - man do my hands hurt!
Pumped it about 5 times throughout the day... up to that level using a Mityvac brake bleeder.
Will sort the "finings" tomorrow.
Made a Cape Gooseberry Wine - recipe No. 3 from Jack Kellers site - with the bananas and raisins.
Cleaned up some carboys that have been in storage.
Whew!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Another busy day, just got done at 11pm...Filtered 10 gallons of Moscato, back sweetened to my wife's and Mothers taste.....yep, I let them push me around...lol....I made a case of Spumante, the two week method that I learned from BZac, I made another case infused with a strawberry extract, it is incredible!!!! Polished one of those bad boys!!!
Racked the Brunello, added Opti- Malo, hydrated the MLB using Acti-ML first, then adding Lalvin 31
Racked the Valpolicella added Opti- Malo, hydrated the MLB using Acti-ML first, then adding Lalvin 31
Washed and sanitized 6 cases of bottles, 1 case of champagne bottles.
Racked 2 cases of Moscato
Racked one case Fragolina (strawberry extract infused Moscato)
Racked one case Asti Spumante type sparkling wine using the 2 week method
Back Sweetened the Lambrusco or Mom would dis own me
Bottled 2 cases Lambrusco

Tomorrow I will be getting 6 gallons of fresh pressed Catawba from the local winery, cannot wait!!!
I plan on bottling the Brunello, Merlot, Zin, Chianti and Montepulciano from last year (Chianti, Brunello and Montepulciano will be coming out of the oak barrels), and racking 2 batches of Amarone back into the barrels, and racking the Chilean Malbec into an oak barrel.


----------



## iVivid

WOW Pumpkinman; makes my day look dull ;-)


----------



## sour_grapes

iVivid and Pumpkin: Yowza, that is a LOT of activity for one day! How do you do it?


----------



## iVivid

sour_grapes said:


> iVivid and Pumpkin: Yowza, that is a LOT of activity for one day! How do you do it?



Happily (and it's Saturday  )


----------



## dessertmaker

DJing a party. Just finished.






Big turnout


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked the Valpolicella, then hydrated and pitched VP41 MLB. Now, off to soccer. Running, more wine stuff and family pictures later. Then dinner at my parents' place.


----------



## jamesngalveston

sour grapes, if you mean a ridgid 2 inch pvc pipe that is attached to main drain, yea,....its a lot more sanitary.
our building codes here mandate it.
the old upright huge in efficent water tanks are obsolete in my book.
tankless is the way to go.....
i have installed both, electric and gas...


----------



## sour_grapes

Today was the day to swap out screens for storm windows. Goodbye, summer!


----------



## reefman

After cleaning up the yard and some last minute repairs to the outside of the house, we met my wife's cousin and wife at a local winery (Mt. Felix).
We were surprised they had some new wines. My wife likes sweet wines only, and she was happy. They make a couple of really nice Chambourcin wines.


----------



## bakervinyard

Recovering from my mini tasting with my sister. I made a Chilian Merlot for my sister and her best friend. They needed to taste thier wine for oak. We also tasted a hard cider, my cranberry for Thanksgiving, a blend of 50% zinfindel 25% merlot 25%% syrah, Chilian Pinot Noir. Then we went upstairs and drank 2 bottles of wine. I passed out at 9:00 pm, 2:30 am. comes really early. LOL, Bakervinyard


----------



## pjd

I'm sitting here enjoying an incredible 2011 California Shiraz, made from a Luva Bella juice bucket. It could possibly be the best wine I've ever made. Lots of wonderful French Oak, hints of licorice, tobacco, leather yet smooth and fruity! I wish I had made more than one bucket of this one!


----------



## plowboy

Just got back from a week and a bit out in the bush. The moose hunt was a great success. A bull and a cow where harvested on the first day out. Then the week turned to the slow side.


----------



## Hokapsig

*Muscadines*



reefman said:


> What was your favorite brand?
> I've only tried a few, but I like the Duplin Muscadines the best.


 
We were sampling the bronzem noble and carlos of Lake Ridge winery and Sebastion Winery. Same wines even though they are 2 different wineries.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Getting ready to bottle most of last years wine sooooo.....
I washed 12 cases of bottles, 10 more to go! Getting ready to bottle most of last years! 
Pressed my Second run Sangiovese, man it is great!
Catawba was a no show today, the winery said tomorrow.
I plan on trying to bottle between 3-5 batches of wine (6-10 or so cases) tomorrow, rotating 10 gallons of Amarone back into, and 6 gallons of Chilean Malbec into oak barrels.


----------



## GreginND

Planning to visit the Prado museum today.


----------



## jamesngalveston

congrats on the bull, plowboy....how big was it.
one of my bull elks i got about teen years ago was close to 900 lbs.
I can no imagine a big moose bull.


----------



## ffemt128

This morning I may try to bottle my 2012 Chambourcin, I need to free up a carboy. I tasted it Friday and was still very acidic so I decided to back sweeten to 1.000. Much better flavor. The color was a little light so I added 1.5 liters of Chilean Cab Sauv to darken it up a little. Turned out tasting very good in my opinion. Quite happy with it. It was originally oaked with 2 oz medium American and 2 oz medium French oak for a little over 2 months.


----------



## jamesngalveston

bottling some tropical dragon blood...de labeling bottles. and watching new orleans terrorize buffalo bills.


----------



## vernsgal

going shopping then bottling my Cab. Sauv.


----------



## plowboy

I didn't have the good luck this year. It was other guys in camp year this year. I think the bull this year had a 46 or 47 inch spread. Last years bull was a camp record at 54 inch. I figured I had about 1200 pounds of meat in the bed of my truck for the drive home


----------



## plowboy

On the wine front my plan actually worked for once. The ginger in my spiced apple was a touch too strong. So after the second racking I topped up with apple cider and was hoping there was still enough active yeast to ferment out the sugar. Well it picked up some time when I was gone and it seems to be heading back to dry now. Very slowly but it will get there soon enough.


----------



## sour_grapes

I gave out about 600 pieces of candy! I ran out after an hour and a quarter, out of a scheduled 2 hour window. (We get a lot of trick-or-treaters.)


----------



## Enologo

Well Saturday worked on the wedding wine with my son. We racked the three carboys off the raisins after sitting on them for three weeks into the brute to blend it all back together since the three carboys had different amounts of Lees. Then racked back into three clean and sanitized carboys, stabilized and topped off. On the seventh day I rested. Had planned to do the leaves but it was one of those day when your body tells you hold on there buddy, so I took a nap instead.


----------



## jamesngalveston

started my new wine making area today.. 20 x 30 with cold room storage on one end...
If i can ever figure out my dang phone camera to usb computer i will post pics...should be nice area.
foamed interior walls, with double 1/2 sheet rock, all led lighting.
infrared water faucets,just wave your hand in front, concreter floor stained to look like marble, triple bay sink, will be....when finished.


----------



## plowboy

So I'm thinking about starting a new batch of wine soon that will have to be ready to roll by this time next year. Farmgate fruit is getting harder and harder to find so odds are it will be from a can. 

So, any suggestions? It just has to be a nice table wine. I'm not a big fan of reds and nice crisp white style goes well. My strawberry swill went over well. Nothing too complex, simplicity is bliss


----------



## Pumpkinman

James, you can always email the pics to yourself, they'll be on your computer if you use an email client like outlook.


----------



## jamesngalveston

i can send you a recipe for my peach blush if you want...it is very good, made on the db way of fast track, but aging will make it wonderfull.


----------



## jamesngalveston

pumkinman, I never even thought of that...
good idea, I will try after dinner......chit, im stupid sometime, have too much going on.


----------



## plowboy

If it uses just peach juice I would be good to go. Everything i have made so far has been from scratch so a juice bottle might make for a nice change of pace. Out of all my farmer friends, not a single one grows peaches. Just my luck lol


----------



## Hokapsig

so after my Florida vacation was rudely interrupted by a 2 day business meeting in Atlanta, we finally arrived home on Saturday evening. I had to get up early for a 3 1/2 hour drive to my consulting job in DC, which got me home at 1:15 this morning. Got the deck furniture put away for the winter and started the laundry as the boil water alert is lifted for our area. Watching the hockey game and will try to bottle the Luna Rosa between periods.


----------



## plowboy

I might even do a split Bach and make some sasquatch brew just to see how it goes over with the guys at hunt camp


----------



## Tess

Cleaning Bottles. My favorite chore along with the regular house work


----------



## Tess

plowboy said:


> I might even do a split Bach and make some sasquatch brew just to see how it goes over with the guys at hunt camp



Everybody's gotta have some Squatch stashed somewhere!


----------



## Tess

jamesngalveston said:


> started my new wine making area today.. 20 x 30 with cold room storage on one end...
> If i can ever figure out my dang phone camera to usb computer i will post pics...should be nice area.
> foamed interior walls, with double 1/2 sheet rock, all led lighting.
> infrared water faucets,just wave your hand in front, concreter floor stained to look like marble, triple bay sink, will be....when finished.



sounds perfect to me!!


----------



## Tess

Pumpkinman said:


> Another busy day, just got done at 11pm...Filtered 10 gallons of Moscato, back sweetened to my wife's and Mothers taste.....yep, I let them push me around...lol....I made a case of Spumante, the two week method that I learned from BZac, I made another case infused with a strawberry extract, it is incredible!!!! Polished one of those bad boys!!!
> Racked the Brunello, added Opti- Malo, hydrated the MLB using Acti-ML first, then adding Lalvin 31
> Racked the Valpolicella added Opti- Malo, hydrated the MLB using Acti-ML first, then adding Lalvin 31
> Washed and sanitized 6 cases of bottles, 1 case of champagne bottles.
> Racked 2 cases of Moscato
> Racked one case Fragolina (strawberry extract infused Moscato)
> Racked one case Asti Spumante type sparkling wine using the 2 week method
> Back Sweetened the Lambrusco or Mom would dis own me
> Bottled 2 cases Lambrusco
> 
> Tomorrow I will be getting 6 gallons of fresh pressed Catawba from the local winery, cannot wait!!!
> I plan on bottling the Brunello, Merlot, Zin, Chianti and Montepulciano from last year (Chianti, Brunello and Montepulciano will be coming out of the oak barrels), and racking 2 batches of Amarone back into the barrels, and racking the Chilean Malbec into an oak barrel.



Just Wow!!!


----------



## bakervinyard

Bottled my 3 gallons of cranberry wine for Thanksiving. First time making a wine from scratch,followed Wade's recipe he posted in 2009. Backsweetened to 1.012. Taste really nice. The Mrs. says it's to tart, oh well more for me. Lol. Bakervinyard


----------



## sour_grapes

Started a CC Showcase Red Mountain Cabernet kit! Woo-hoo. The kit had two packets of oak for primary: 30 g French heavy toast + 30 g French medium toast. It also has cubes (Hungarian, medium toast) for secondary. I am liking it!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Holy Lord!...I bottled 14 cases of wine today..........Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeew!
Thank god for the All in One!!!!


----------



## jamesngalveston

Do you feed your pumpkins the left over less, are add to a compost.


----------



## Pumpkinman

I tossed the skins into the garden.


----------



## plowboy

Just washed the heep and despite my best effort she still ain't clean. Odds are it will take a couple more goes before she is ready for storage. Might even toss a coat of wax on her too, the twigs and branches are really starting to show.


----------



## Runningwolf

Well we were ready by 8:30 this morning for the arrival of 10 tons of Cab Sauv to crush. Just our luck they showed up at 3:40 just 20 minutes before time to go home. We never let grapes sit over night so there was no leaving until they came. Talk about hustling with just two guys, by 6 pm we were going home. In that time we unloaded the truck, tested the grapes, crushed, added sugar, yeast and oak chips, cleaned up the entire place and have all ten bins now ready to ferment on their skins. These grapes were still hanging on their vines at 1:30.


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Well we were ready by 8:30 this morning for the arrival of 10 tons of Cab Sauv to crush. Just our luck they showed up at 3:40 just 20 minutes before time to go home. We never let grapes sit over night so there was no leaving until they came. Talk about hustling with just two guys, by 6 pm we were going home. In that time we unloaded the truck, tested the grapes, crushed, added sugar, yeast and oak chips, cleaned up the entire place and have all ten bins now ready to ferment on their skins. These grapes were still hanging on their vines at 1:30.


 Dang Dan, I would have loved to be there to help! About the time your grapes arrived I was being bitched out over the phone because a boiler had malfunctioned. I think crushing grapes would have been the therapy I needed at that time!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Whoa Dan! Talk about a man on a mission. Put your feet up and exhale.


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> Dang Dan, I would have loved to be there to help! About the time your grapes arrived I was being bitched out over the phone because a boiler had malfunctioned. I think crushing grapes would have been the therapy I needed at that time!



I can feel your pain, Phil. I remember those days when I worked at LECOM.


----------



## iVivid

I made a Tangelo/Carrot (5 litre) and a Dragons Blood (11.5 litre - in a bucket to the left - not in the photo).
Yesterday I made Apple/Pineapple/Guava from juices. The other day the Cape Gooseberry/Banana.
The Grapefruit in the back is a couple of weeks ago.
I have lots of the 23L carboys, but I'm getting more scared to lift the bloody things lately.
Jeepers they're getting heavy (or I'm getting older). No comments required 
I only have 3 of the 11.5 litre (3gal) ones. They're my favourite size! Must get more or get stronger


----------



## sour_grapes

Runningwolf said:


> Well we were ready by 8:30 this morning for the arrival of 10 tons of Cab Sauv to crush. Just our luck they showed up at 3:40 just 20 minutes before time to go home. We never let grapes sit over night so there was no leaving until they came. Talk about hustling with just two guys, by 6 pm we were going home. In that time we unloaded the truck, tested the grapes, crushed, added sugar, yeast and oak chips, cleaned up the entire place and have all ten bins now ready to ferment on their skins. These grapes were still hanging on their vines at 1:30.



I just find this whole scenario....... staggering and exhausting! You are a better man than I!


----------



## ffemt128

Took the day off since it was my 23rd anniversary with my current employer and to transfer the latest batch of juice to carboys. Today was supposed to be my daughters Halloween Party at school, needless to say at 2:00 she woke us up stating she didn't feel well. Temp was 101.8 at that time. Temp has receded to a normal level at this point but she's still not feeling 100%. Hopefully she feels better later.

I did manage to transfer the 6 gallons of Apple, 24 gallons of Catawba, 6 gallons of Diamond into glass. The Diamond was from the previous batch of juice that I forgot to transfer. Will transfer the Elderberry in a little bit and the Cherry will be this weekend. It's still sitting at 1.030.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Pouring down rain here, so not working ...I can not get enough of my peach blush...started 2 6 gallon batches today, racked my blackberry port, and about to rack a straight dry blackberry.....
invited to halloween party...and guess what they wanted me to bring..
i get lots of party invites lately.


----------



## Pumpkinman

I'm going back to bed, sick as a dog with the feakin flu....blah....


----------



## jamesngalveston

OH man....i wish i could send you some of my apple pie moonshine,,,hot with a cinamon stick, you wouldnt even care...
take care .....


----------



## Pumpkinman

James, I would gladly accept it!
I appreciate the thought my friend!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Pumpkinman said:


> I'm going back to bed, sick as a dog with the feakin flu....blah....



Oh nooooo! PUMPKINMAN can't be sick on Halloween. That's just not right. 
Hope you feel better


----------



## Pumpkinman

LOL...thanks!


----------



## Runningwolf

LoneStarLori said:


> Oh nooooo! PUMPKINMAN can't be sick on Halloween. That's just not right.
> Hope you feel better



I just skyped with him. Nothing has changed.


----------



## Hokapsig

there is no place that I hate more than a funeral home. But it's nice to see that a deceased friend touched so many lives. He will be missed.

The kids come home from college for a partial weekend visit. My son has volunteered to bottle, as long as he can take a bottle back to school. My daughter won't help, but will still take a bottle back to school. I need to go and sanitize some clear bottles.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Runningwolf said:


> I just skyped with him. Nothing has changed.
> 
> haha... perfect.


----------



## the_rayway

Today we did Halloween


----------



## Tess

Sorry you lost a friend Hokapsig. Sorry your sick Tom and Dan your just mean!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Yes you're right Tess, but remember the old saying "be what you're going to be, but be good at it". I am good at being bad!


----------



## Tess

Raining buckets here to James. High winds. Worked today Just got off. All Im gonna do is pop a cork watch the tube As long as my satellite hangs in there. My TV and Internet are both via a dish


----------



## LoneStarLori

those are adorable Smurfs. I bet they raked it in.


----------



## sour_grapes

Fed my yeasty-beasties!


----------



## vernsgal

sorry you're not well pumpkinman!


----------



## vernsgal

the_rayway said:


> Today we did Halloween



They are too cute!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Thanks for the kind words...it really was crappy to be able to do Halloween, it is one of our favorite holidays, I usually put on a fairly amazing yard haunt that kids and parents come to see and be scared in droves...lol
We always set up between 10 am ish Halloween day and take everything down, totally put away by 9pm, you should see the amount of people that come back the following day to show friends, only to look bewildered...lol
I've made a ton of props, from simple pirate skeletons to fully "corpsed" skeletons and skulls...lmao!
Even though it was raining, our neighborhood was over run with kids, most of the adults were disappointed that we didn't set up..lol
Maybe I'll post a few pics.


----------



## plowboy

Well had to put the monkey suit on. Atleast my crap kicking boots pass off well as dress shoes.


----------



## sour_grapes

plowboy said:


> Well had to put the monkey suit on. Atleast my crap kicking boots pass off well as dress shoes.



Do tell: what was the occasion? I hope it was a wedding or something.


----------



## plowboy

Yep, wedding. There is some homemade wine on the table. The white it a touch to sweet for me and I don't really tangle with reds. Lost too many battles over the years lol


----------



## olusteebus

I went to a vineyard yesterday for a class on making wine. I asked if they had any bronze scuppernongs left. They had a freeze last week but they said if you look for grapes that were low on the vine there may be enough for me.

I went out and picked a bunch of shriveled up grapes that are waaaay tasty and sweet. 

I am going to crush and make a couple of gallons to mix with a 5 gallons of scuppernong and white grape/peach concentrate blend I over sweetened this week. Should be pretty good in a few months.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Freezing my arse off!!!!!! Temps went from 65° yesterday to 37° this morning!!! Just turned the heat on.... Still trying to push through the tail end of this cold...it has been one hell of a cold, I can't remember feeling this bad for more than a week for a long time.


----------



## plowboy

At least your still above freezing. It's -1 right now. In a month or so it will be in the -20 range + windchill.


----------



## Pumpkinman

I hear ya, I am not a fan of winter anymore, the older I get, the less I like it.


----------



## plowboy

I still love it. Far less work to do around the farm


----------



## jamesngalveston

pumpkin man , any time you need to escape from the cold, come on down to the coast, was 57 this morning, and suppose to be 66 today.


----------



## LoneStarLori

jamesngalveston said:


> pumpkin man , any time you need to escape from the cold, come on down to the coast, was 57 this morning, and suppose to be 66 today.



I was thinking the same thing James when I read them talking about the cold. A few of these folks sound like good candidates as "Winter Texans". We get them by the thousands down here Nov through Feb. They come in RV's, 5th wheels and many have their camper homes permanently stationed here. It would be a great time to just let your wine sit in your home cellar and age, while you in the sun and age or . 
Not to mention the belt- sander racing. That seems to be a pretty serious competition here.


----------



## GreginND

MLF in full swing in my MN 1200. But there are a lot of sediments and gross lees. Racking it off into a clean carboy and adding some oak spirals.


----------



## jamesngalveston

having some ruby port (my own) have a prime rib roast in the oven, and going dumpster diving for bottles ..had bunch but i did not like the fat ones, so i canned them...now i need more to bottle this weeks batches that cleared....ho hum....later, watching the texas get there butts beat..I hope/


----------



## Pumpkinman

James & LoneStarLori,
I'd love to be back down south, it is 36° right now...blah!


----------



## jamesngalveston

hey...anytime you want to come..i have a 500 square foot studio for guest.
its yours...free...has everything and about 1000 foot to the beach.
has internet, 50 inch big screen...i keep it for friends and quest..anytime you want it,, just let me know...


----------



## plowboy

Is that offer open to everyone? I kid, I kid. Maybe. Sounds nicer than my house. 

But than again there is nowhere like the family farm. With any luck ill buy my own farm and build my own house in the next 10-15 years. I have my eye on some property but sadly the man who owns it has already made it clear that he's not going to sell so it will be his kids choice after he passes.


----------



## jamesngalveston

plowboy it is open to every one...come on down...


----------



## Pumpkinman

James,
Thanks! you are too kind, you have an open invitation here as well!


----------



## plowboy

Damn, it takes a lot of marbles to fill empty space in a carboy. There is still a couple inches but its getting better. I still have to back sweeten and rack it a couple more times. The really good news is despite adding too much acid to the watermelon it has started coming around and mellowing. Another 3 or 4 months it might actually be drinkable lol


----------



## jamesngalveston

bidding jobs today, racking off a blackberry port, and starting another peach blush, and making home made egg rolls for monday night football.


----------



## the_rayway

Working on month-long visits incoming from the Ukraine. Outgoing missions to China & Vietnam. Sick baby care. Also, prepped the 'perogy lasagna' for tonight's dinner.

Tonight will hopefully be bottling night! Gotta get everything done before my surgery Friday!


----------



## jamesngalveston

omg i love home made perogy lasagna. .i like to leave some peeling on the potatoes just to give a little bit diffrent flavor...and I use lots of bacon.
hope all is well with your surgery, even though i have no idea what it is..
be well..


----------



## the_rayway

Right!?! Perogy lasagna is awesome. And ditto on the bacon and potato peels  I top mine with caramelized onions, sour cream and green onions too. Yum!

Thanks for the good wishes James, it's not a serious surgery, just one that's gotta be done. Looking forward to not being in pain anymore afterwards!


----------



## reefman

"Perogy lasagna is awesome"
Okay, someone has got to share the recipe for this! Never heard of it before.


----------



## plowboy

Happy day. Seems like my dog has finally calmed down enough to sit beside the couch as we watch tv without acting like a nut case.


----------



## Hokapsig

Racked the cherry into secondary and backsweetened the peach chardonnay. Time to bottle the apple pie moonshine.


----------



## the_rayway

*"Perogy Lasagna is Awesome" Recipe coming up!*



reefman said:


> "Perogy lasagna is awesome"
> Okay, someone has got to share the recipe for this! Never heard of it before.



Here goes.
Cut washed potatoes (I like mine un-peeled) and an onion into big chunks
Boil in water until soft
Drain & Mash with milk/cream, butter, cheese, salt & pepper (now you have mashed potatoes!)
Bring another pot to a boil & cook lasagna noodles until just done. Drain
While the noodles are boiling, dice 1 Lb of bacon & fry until crisp
Grate some cheese.
Layer it all into a casserole dish: potatoes, bacon, noodles, cheese. Repeat.
Pop it into the oven until the cheese on top is all melted and browned.
While it's in the oven, I like to take some of the leftover bacon grease and caramelize onions in it.

Once the casserole is all bubbly and brown, pull it out, top with extra bacon bits, sour cream, green onions, and the fried onions.

Add a vegetable to the side if you're feeling guilty (but why would you? this is an entire casserole dish of awesome) and enjoy!
 

Let us know how you like it!


----------



## sour_grapes

I racked my Red Mountain Cab Sauv kit from primary to secondary. Sadly, I am out of carboys for the foreseeable future. (I only have 3. Amarone slated to be bottled on Dec. 23.)


----------



## jamesngalveston

there is a carboy store, just down the street........cheaper if you buy a case.


----------



## Rocky

Rayway, I hope all is well with your surgery. 

The recipe looks very interesting. I have a couple of questions:

What kind of potatoes?
Are you boiling the onions with the potatoes and them mashing both?
What kind of cheese in the potatoes?
What kind of cheese do you grate for the top?
What temperature do you use to bake?

Sounds like some serious "comfort food" to me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gwand

Measuring S02 in my 4 eclipse kit wines at various stages of aging, measuring malic acid in my montepulciano MLF and squeezing my grape pack in a primary fermentation of CC Amarone style. I also just ordered 2013 Vino Superiore organic Barbera d Alba frozen must from my local brew shop.
I am having fun.


----------



## the_rayway

Rocky said:


> Rayway, I hope all is well with your surgery.
> 
> The recipe looks very interesting. I have a couple of questions:
> 
> What kind of potatoes?
> Are you boiling the onions with the potatoes and them mashing both?
> What kind of cheese in the potatoes?
> What kind of cheese do you grate for the top?
> What temperature do you use to bake?
> 
> Sounds like some serious "comfort food" to me. Thanks for sharing.



Hey Rocky, thanks for the well-wishes 

The thing to remember about me is that I use the "kitchen sink method" when I cook (also, everything is gluten free, lol!)...

What kind of potatoes? I like red-skinned, but any thin-skinned will do. If you're doing baking potatoes, peel most of them as the skin, while sooo yummy, can be really tough
Are you boiling the onions with the potatoes and them mashing both? Yes to the first onion I indicated, the others are fried in the bacon grease
What kind of cheese in the potatoes? If I have nothing else on hand, young cheddar. I prefer a mixture of smoked cheeses: gouda, mozza, swiss with some cheddar mixed in. Use what you like!
What kind of cheese do you grate for the top? see above, again, use what you like!
What temperature do you use to bake? go for 375ish. It's really just to melt the cheese as everything is cooked, so use a higher temp if you're in a rush

I'm lucky, Bothwell Cheese is not too far from our place and if you go on a Monday the cheese is still warm in the packages. Plus they sell the 'trim ends' cheap, which is how I get my trio of smoked cheese. I just pop them into the food processor on shred and then freeze till they're needed.

Enjoy!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

*How Drugged Was I*

Kind of makes me wonder what the drugs were that the Oral Surgeon gave me that I didn't notice these in the back of the SUV. I went to put the recycles out this morning and found them with a card from my husband. I love how he supports me in my wine making.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

*Only got one chore done today*

Got the Chardonnay ready to be put in the bedroom for aging. First pic I couldn't decide if she was guarding it or wanting a drink. The 2nd is it's ready for bed.


----------



## ffemt128

ShelleyDickison said:


> Kind of makes me wonder what the drugs were that the Oral Surgeon gave me that I didn't notice these in the back of the SUV. I went to put the recycles out this morning and found them with a card from my husband. I love how he supports me in my wine making.


 
Thats some serious support. Looks like you will be very busy....


----------



## Pumpkinman

At the oral surgeon. ...tooth has to come out. ....


----------



## Pumpkinman

What a crock of crap.....I waited over an hr in the waiting room, 20 mins in the chair before they told me...The Oral Surgeon left our group.....you'll have to look for another one.................GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Pumpkinman

On a better note, going to press my second press grapes.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

*Nothing Important*

Absolutely nothing important to say, just wanted to get that 300 post in.


----------



## Hokapsig

After a long week of work, its wine and pizza night. Tomorrow, it's time to put the mower away and bottle the Luna Rosa and Peach Chardonnay....


----------



## Pumpkinman

Went over a buddies house, added Optimalo and VP31 MLB to 15 gallons of Valpolicella, 15 Gallons Brunello, 15 gallons of Amarone, and 15 gallons of a blend of the three reds, added Yeast hulls to these wine after smelling what appeared to be a slight hint of sulfur, this will take cafe of this asap.
Stabilized with Meta and added yeast hulls to 15 gallons of Chardonnay, 15 Gallons of Pinot Grigio, 15 gallons of Moscato, and 6 gallons of a blend of the 3 whites.
We sampled a Magnum of Brunello and 1 1/2 gallon of Alicante....lol...thank god it was after adjusting the wine...LMAO!
We talked about getting a 200 liter (52 gal) barrel for next season, and making 50 gallons of Sangiovese and 50 gallons of Pinot Grigio, and a Crusher/Destemmer....electric of course...LMAO!!
It's a long way until next year, but my buddy now sees the difference between Kits, Juice Pails and Fresh Grapes.


----------



## jamesngalveston

im out of bottle capacity..building new wine racks.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Going to rack the peach raspberry sangria, then go and watch my 8 and 3 year old Grandbabies in their bowling league, come home and start cleaning and sanitizing 8 cases of bottles to get ready for bottling day tomorrow. Tonight we are going to the Swansboro by Candlelight festival and another wine tasting. It's going to be a good day. Also picked up the WE Symphony wine kit. Probably start that on Monday though.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am recovering from traveling, doing laundry, picking up veggies from our CSA, cleaning the house, and putting the snow tires on on the cars. Then I am having a shrimp feast, courtesy of jamesngalveston. Yes, folks, it is a small world!


----------



## Hokapsig

sanitizing bottles, racking a bunch of wines, splitting my Cab Franc into two 3 gallon batchs in order to add chocolate to one batch, vanilla to the other. This evening, might do another batch of apple pie moonshine.


----------



## Skycrestfarm

I am going to degas and clarify my 6 gallon batch of Zin/Syrah blend. Also in the planning stages for starting a 6 gallon batch of Riesling wine from concentrate. I have to finish getting my basement setup for this cool temerature fermintation.


----------



## Boatboy24

Last day at the happiest place on earth (no, not Napa). Been away from my wines for 7 days and I miss them. 

Been having a great time though. Near perfect weather and light crowds.


----------



## Pumpkinman

James, I need to learn to make a few wine racks, any pics available to see yours?


----------



## pjd

I decided to brew a beer this weekend. I have only made one batch so far this year. I normally will do between 8 and 10 batches a year. Today's brew is a Porter, an extract kit from More Beer. I think I will leave it as is. Last week I brewed a Stout and added 6 oz. cocoa nibs to the boil for the last 10 minutes. I racked it today into a carboy and added 2 oz. American oak and some coffee. Man it sure smells good!


----------



## Enologo

Got a miserable cold but if I could muster the energy I'll be racking three carboys of the Wedding Wine (Pinot Noir) and one of Syrah.


----------



## jamesngalveston

pumpkinman...i keep them simple.

materials.....

2 pcs 1 x 10 x 6-0
2 pcs 1 x 10 x 18 "
8 pcs 1 x 10 x 16 1/2"

material cost 36.00 including nails for finnish nailer
labor 1 hour
this one will be full at days end..i am bottling today.


----------



## Julie

Mike made a porter from a kit once, wow was that good. I don't really like beer but I could drink that!


----------



## plowboy

Made it into Mi for a weekend shopping trip with the wife. 

Fingers crossed the ghost at home doesn't drink all my wine


----------



## pjd

Julie said:


> Mike made a porter from a kit once, wow was that good. I don't really like beer but I could drink that!


 We will have to get together sometime before Christmas and do that! Of course we would also have to drink some wine! 
I am anxiously waiting for Christmas week, that means I will be headed south joining the rest of the snow birds!


----------



## jamesngalveston

where you go south pjd.


----------



## pjd

jamesngalveston said:


> where you go south pjd.


 
Lehigh Acres Florida (Fort Myers area)


----------



## Pumpkinman

James, thanks!!!
Phil, I miss Florida, we lived in Cape Coral, near Ft. Myers. I brewed an Oktoberfest 2 nights ago, cannot wait until its done in a few months!


----------



## Elmer

I started today by making eggs for my eggs for my son. His fascinated by sunny side up.
Then spent 5 hours outside in 40 degrees, raking, mowing , moving a dozen wheel barrows of leaves to the compost. Moving dirt from the compost. Cleaned and organized shed, put away pool ladder.
Did 3 loads of laundry.
Bottled my super sweet black cherry rocket fuel.
Racked my Super Tuscan out if secondary. Moved to garage for cold storage.
Emptied dishwasher, loaded dishwasher.
Rinsed and cleaned 2 carboys.
Rinsed and sterilized 12 -8oz mason jars, 1gallon jug and a dozen more jars and jugs. Prepared ingredients for Apple pie.

Ate a few quesadillas an washed it down with a glass of 2009 super Tuscan!


----------



## Hokapsig

Elmer, I was following in your footsteps:
mowed the lawn and put the tractor way (which meant re-arranging the garage), did a load of laundry and folded a load, made and bottled a batch of Apple Pie shine, sanitizing bottles, delivered some apple pie shine, took the wife to dinner, visited the funeral home (twice in 2 weeks) and now watching the hockey game and football game, while sharing half a bottle of Fredonia with my wife.


----------



## Elmer

Today-
Making apple pie stuff.
Topping up Tuscan
Watching football, eating some greasy food!

And chilling. 
I did soon much raking yesterday, I can not feel my limbs!


----------



## jamesngalveston

waxing my jeep,winterizing swimming pool, watching some football.
and opening some good port....


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Heading out to do some spot fishing.


----------



## the_rayway

Got home from the hospital after a successful surgery. Just trying to stay holed up in my bedroom so the kids don`t remember that I`m home, and want me (can`t lift them till after Christmas).

Enjoying my pain meds too! Lol.


----------



## reefman

Glad everything went okay Rayway!
Oh, and thanks for the lasagna recipe, I'm making it now. looks yummy.


----------



## Julie

the_rayway, glad to hear you surgery went well but the tough one is going to be no lifting til Christmas.


----------



## LoneStarLori

ShelleyDickison said:


> Kind of makes me wonder what the drugs were that the Oral Surgeon gave me that I didn't notice these in the back of the SUV. I went to put the recycles out this morning and found them with a card from my husband. I love how he supports me in my wine making.



That is so sweet of him! How long did it take to train him?

Finishing up my 5 day babysitting sentence with my 2 oldest grandkids. A piece of advice for those of you with teenagers; NEVER use the mothers curse. It will come back to bite you in the butt when you have to babysit your grandchildren.


----------



## the_rayway

reefman said:


> Glad everything went okay Rayway!
> Oh, and thanks for the lasagna recipe, I'm making it now. looks yummy.



Hey Reefman - enjoy! Hope it turns out well for you 

And Julie - luckily, my husband is some kind of Saint. Patient and steady with the kids; and doesn't mind lifting my carboys when I can't!


----------



## reefman

hahaha....he's up to no good. When I'm that sweet to my wife, it means I want a new toy for myself.
...and the Lasagna was awesome, even the wife liked it.


----------



## iVivid

I'm half way through stoning 11kg of Loquats.
I have to say this is one of the most boring tasks I've done this year.
I should have counted the pips, but would have gone mad already.
Half way break (and a Dragons Blood to help the monotony  )


----------



## vernsgal

It's football then hockey pretty well back to back for us BC'ers!


----------



## millwright01

Got my venison into the freezer today and bottled my 2012 special editions. Actually got carried away and bottled everything just to get cleaned up. Now all carboys are empty. I have to get my Cheeky Monkey Shiraz and Kenridge Showcase Amarone mixed on next week.


----------



## iVivid

OMG I'm done! All in the freezer overnight. Whew! What a mission. ~9kg of destoned fruit!


----------



## jpike01

Today attacked some neglected muscadine vines and planted some blueberry plants.


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked the Black Forest Port, Amarone out of the Vadai and the Pinot Noir in. Sampled all, and the Carmenere from the other barrel as well. Then grocery shopping to restock the fridge after our vacation. Went for a run, then made some nice Asian flank steak, with fried rice and stir fried veggies. I'm ready to go back on vacation.


----------



## dangerdave

I'm heading home shortly after a quiet night at work. We got our first little bit of snow of the season, and it's going to be cold today, so it's down to the cellar with me!

My daily planner: I'm getting my raspberry out of the primary; checking the concord to see if it's ready to bottle; pondering over the still cloudy tropical sitting in the back; amping up the cinnamon in the Cinnamonster Wine; tasting that awesome-looking blackberry that's been sitting there for two months; maybe bottling my wife's moscato; and cleaning bottles---lots of empty bottles...


----------



## ffemt128

Have the day off today, plan on cleaning he labels off some bottles that I started to soak last night and then determine if anything needs racked. May bottle and hide some of the chillean to free up some 2 six gallon carboys for future upcoming racking. Then again, I may sit around and do nothing. I haven't decided.


----------



## jamesngalveston

packing gear, and greasing fishing rods, going to honduras thursday for peacock bass.....and trying to label my carboys.


----------



## iVivid

Just made DB No. 4


----------



## LoneStarLori

ffemt128 said:


> Have the day off today, plan on cleaning he labels off some bottles that I started to soak last night and then determine if anything needs racked. May bottle and hide some of the chillean to free up some 2 six gallon carboys for future upcoming racking. Then again, I may sit around and do nothing. I haven't decided.



Regarding labels. Someone posted a couple of weeks ago to put the bottles in the oven at 350º for 7 mins. I tried it and I was blown away! They came right off. (You have to do it while the bottle is still hot) There was some residual adhesive, but nothing goo gone didn't handle. 
I couldn't find the thread to thank the person who posted it, but i could kiss him. No more soaking and scraping for me.


----------



## Hokapsig

I've got bottles soaking and if the labels don't come off after soaking, the bottles go in the recycleables. 

Totally exhausted from work today, so no bottling today. Though I could use a bottle of wine....


----------



## ShelleyDickison

This is what I woke up to. I think I will just stay in the house and mix up the Moscato, Riesling and Symphony kits today. After being on the NC coast all these years I don't deal well with snow and cold. I think the Minnesota is completely out of me.


----------



## LoneStarLori

ShelleyDickison said:


> This is what I woke up to. I think I will just stay in the house and mix up the Moscato, Riesling and Symphony kits today. After being on the NC coast all these years I don't deal well with snow and cold. I think the Minnesota is completely out of me.



Looks like a good day to stay inside and play with the wines. 
I started a WE Symphony yesterday. I had never seen that kit before and it looked intriguing. All the flavors I love. Especially the Mango. 
Have you done this kit before?


----------



## ShelleyDickison

LoneStarLori said:


> Looks like a good day to stay inside and play with the wines.
> I started a WE Symphony yesterday. I had never seen that kit before and it looked intriguing. All the flavors I love. Especially the Mango.
> Have you done this kit before?



No I haven't done it before, but it sounded so good I wanted to try it. Was going to put it off till the New Year, but the boxed just jumped in my cart as I walked by and just seemed sad so I took it home.


----------



## reefman

I was in Evansville Indiana Monday and Tuesday, visiting a supplier. Flew from Phila. to Chicago to Evansville Monday and back home on Tuesday.
It snowed in Chicago and delayed our flights, and then on Tuesday our flight was again delayed, but this time for mechanical problems.
I spent more time in the air and at airports then I did at the suppliers office. Here
s the snow accumulation for Evansville. Chicago has more.


----------



## sour_grapes

I had a CC Lodi OVZ clearing in the carboy. Racked to a bucket, cleaned the carboy, and racked back to carboy.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I had a CC Lodi OVZ clearing in the carboy. Racked to a bucket, cleaned the carboy, and racked back to carboy.



Be patient with that one. Mine is 20 months old and still coming around. It was one of my first kits though, and a couple rookie mistakes are slowing down the progress. But I've read it's about 18+ months for that one. I'm enjoying mine, but need to decant it a bit. It's a good kit.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Be patient with that one. Mine is 20 months old and still coming around. It was one of my first kits though, and a couple rookie mistakes are slowing down the progress. But I've read it's about 18+ months for that one. I'm enjoying mine, but need to decant it a bit. It's a good kit.



Jim, thank you for taking the time to share that info. I certainly intend to age it, but it is good for me to know your time frame.

I stole a taste while racking. Overall I was pleased, but I thought it seemed a bit thin (which surprised me). I decided to do a _small_ tweak, and added 1 tbsp of wine tannin to the aging carboy. Umm, time will tell!


----------



## plowboy

Well now this is a first. I found a dead rat in the basement. I have lived in this area for 26 years and have never even seen a rat. So of course the first one I find is dead and in my house. We have always had problems with mice and chipmunks but never rats. Thank god the wife was not home, she would freak right out. 

Now I have to figure out the best eradication plan, cause where there's one there's more.


----------



## Hokapsig

Dead Rat??? My parents moved out of a rented house when I was first born because the rats kept stealing my baby clothes to make a nest. However, we did have a baby bunny in our garage and my wife and daughter almost had heart attacks over that. A rat would have had me selling the house....


----------



## iVivid

Jeepers we must breed them tough over here; I live rural and finding dead rats in the chickens water is a common occurrence! Glad I'm not squeamish like you lot (LMAO)...


----------



## sour_grapes

Uggh, today is likely to be nothing but raking leaves!


----------



## cmason1957

Mowed the lawn, hopefully for the lady time this year. Racked my Amarone kit into a carboy for secondary fermentation. Plan to rack my Chambourcin off the oak and then it gets to visit my refrigerator for a bit. It is coming along nicely.


----------



## tonyt

Getting house and yard ready for 40th high school class reunion tonight.


----------



## cimbaliw

Kitchen carnage. Sausage making day.


----------



## plowboy

Making everything from scratch?


----------



## Julie

plowboy said:


> Well now this is a first. I found a dead rat in the basement. I have lived in this area for 26 years and have never even seen a rat. So of course the first one I find is dead and in my house. We have always had problems with mice and chipmunks but never rats. Thank god the wife was not home, she would freak right out.
> 
> Now I have to figure out the best eradication plan, cause where there's one there's more.



You need to figure out where they are coming in first. LOL, but you better come up with a believable lie as to what you are doing!


----------



## plowboy

Winterizing the house, but I could get away with saying nothing at all. My wife doesn't ask too many questions if I'm off the couch and it looks like I'm doing actual work.


----------



## firejohn03

LAZY DAY... Weather is nasty and it is one of those curl up on the couch days. I did rack 6 gallons of SP to carboy this morning. To LAZY for anything else.


----------



## the_rayway

Went on my first foray out of the house since my surgery a week ago. Just to the grocery store (ok, ok, to hunt down possibilities for my next batch of wine). It was...exhausting. Yikes.

My husband and daughter went up the train bridge while I was 'shopping', and she was totally thrilled when two of the conductors blew the train whistle and waved at her. 3 year old heaven!


----------



## jamesngalveston

cooked 25 lbs of beef brisket and 25 lbs of pork butt.and boiled and ground 10 lbs of red chillis....
Making 30 dozen of tamales tomorrow for the holidays.
its 80 degrees here , i am in flip flops, shorts and the ac is own,.
i am having chilled peach blush....


----------



## pjd

jamesngalveston said:


> cooked 25 lbs of beef brisket and 25 lbs of pork butt.and boiled and ground 10 lbs of red chillis....
> Making 30 dozen of tamales tomorrow for the holidays.
> its 80 degrees here , i am in flip flops, shorts and the ac is own,.
> i am having chilled peach blush....


 
James, tell us about the Peacock Bass fishing!


----------



## jamesngalveston

the biggest peacock bass was 12 lbs. which was a little discouraging.
but they have been over fished so much..it was good to see a good comeback.
I caught , have no clue how many black bass, in the 3 lb range.another which was over fished...
making a come back for sure.
25 years ago, you could catch `12 lb bass, and 20 lb peacock bass all day.
i have to go to the amazon, next for the big peacock bass.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

cimbaliw said:


> Kitchen carnage. Sausage making day.



We made bratwurst and cheddar and beer wurst plus a huge vat of marinara sauce to freeze. Now it's time to relax with some and a John Wayne movie.


----------



## Rocky

This was one of the last nice days that we will see for a while so I spent my time outside cleaning up the yard. I had leaves everywhere and a neighbor recommended a process that worked like a charm. He said run your mulching lawn mower over the leaves on the grass (instead of raking them) and then put the bag on the mower and go over the yard again. I raked the leaves from my flower beds onto the grass first. I used to have to empty the bag about every two passes when I just mowed and bagged the leaves but this made it so much easier. The leaves are really chewed up and went on the compost pile. I only had to empty the bag about 8 times. I clipped and shredded my ornamental grasses and cut all perennials down to the ground. I have a little more to do if I get to it but if the bad weather comes and stays, I am okay. I still would like to have one more decent day to put down my second application of "winterizer" fertilizer on the grass.


----------



## Rocky

_"its 80 degrees here, I am in flip flops, shorts and the ac is on"_

_James, I have just one thing to say to you..._

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3Z2MP8vMWU[/ame]


----------



## cimbaliw

Yes. From scratch. Left to right: secret recipe. nutmeg brats. kielbasa. cheddar jalapeño. It took four bottles of beer and four bottles of wine to get through this task but we managed to survive.


----------



## Pumpkinman

cimbaliw they look very appetizing! What time is dinner?
James, I feel real bad for you in that 80°.......not really.....lol! Yep that was jealousy!


----------



## plowboy

Looks good to me. I tried my hand at summer sausage last winter and it turned out pretty good. It was 20% pork belly and 80% deer. I tried making pepperoni but my meat grinder didn't want to stuff the casing. I just made it into jerky, turned out ok too. A sausage stuffer is next on the equipment list. Now if only my wife would eat deer. 

Oh also I finished painting the nursery today and helped a friend pick up a new living room set among other things


----------



## Boatboy24

Mixing up some tandoori paste for tonight's dinner. Then off to church, and maybe bottle some port later. 

Anyone have pairing suggestions for Tandoori Chicken?


----------



## jamesngalveston

thanks rocky....i needed that. lol


----------



## sour_grapes

I am actually ducking and covering in my basement, responding to a tornado warning! (Looks like it is passing now.)


----------



## plowboy

Yep, twister watch here in southwest ontario too.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Damn guys be safe!


----------



## the_rayway

Bah!
Got this last night.


----------



## Pumpkinman

What a way to spoil a beautiful day.....on my way to finally get this tooth extracted....grrrrr


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Just got 12lbs of apples from my Sister's apple tree now I need to figure out what to do with them. I'm thinking of getting some more apples and possibly a couple of gallons of cider to go in with them. What to do, what to do?


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Pumpkinman said:


> What a way to spoil a beautiful day.....on my way to finally get this tooth extracted....grrrrr


OUCH!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

It turned into two extractions. ....very painful. ....


----------



## wineforfun

the_rayway said:


> Bah!
> Got this last night.



Awwww somebody loves you..............oh you mean the snow, I thought you meant the flowers.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Getting out 50,000 christmas lights, 25 extension cords, 5 remote controls, to fuse panels,25 6 foot christmas trees, one 6-0 santa,
10 led present boxes, 200 each 2-0 candie canes , 4 giant bells,200yards of some green looking stuff...and a host of other things...
Time to plan out the decorations for this year..


----------



## tonyt

jamesngalveston said:


> Getting out 50,000 christmas lights, 25 extension cords, 5 remote controls, to fuse panels,25 6 foot christmas trees, one 6-0 santa,
> 10 led present boxes, 200 each 2-0 candie canes , 4 giant bells,200yards of some green looking stuff...and a host of other things...
> Time to plan out the decorations for this year..



Before and After pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## bakervinyard

jamesngalveston said:


> Getting out 50,000 christmas lights, 25 extension cords, 5 remote controls, to fuse panels,25 6 foot christmas trees, one 6-0 santa,
> 10 led present boxes, 200 each 2-0 candie canes , 4 giant bells,200yards of some green looking stuff...and a host of other things...
> Time to plan out the decorations for this year..



Do you make your own snow also ? LOL. Bakervinyard


----------



## jamesngalveston

LOL...my mom and me and my sister did it for years, and after she died, my sister and I just keep doing it...Kinda bring backs memories..it just keeps getting bigger and bigger....


----------



## Runningwolf

jamesngalveston said:


> Getting out 50,000 christmas lights, 25 extension cords, 5 remote controls, to fuse panels,25 6 foot christmas trees, one 6-0 santa,
> 10 led present boxes, 200 each 2-0 candie canes , 4 giant bells,200yards of some green looking stuff...and a host of other things...
> Time to plan out the decorations for this year..



James for someone that does this much decorating, I find it hard to believe you don't have music sat up to peoples radio stations as they drive by. That seems to be the big thing now a days.


----------



## jamesngalveston

You know..I did some huge christmas things with leds, comptuer , etc up in houston, but it just cost so much...
You got to have all kinds of software,hardware,modules,sound control board, etc.


----------



## ou8amaus

jamesngalveston said:


> Getting out 50,000 christmas lights, 25 extension cords, 5 remote controls, to fuse panels,25 6 foot christmas trees, one 6-0 santa,
> 10 led present boxes, 200 each 2-0 candie canes , 4 giant bells,200yards of some green looking stuff...and a host of other things...
> Time to plan out the decorations for this year..



Wow!!! I am jealous and a little scared at the same time. I like to think I have christmas spirit... But so far nothing to that degree. Must see pictures!


----------



## jamesngalveston

i will post some pics when its done..its called a crazy sister with a tradition.
lol


----------



## the_rayway

jamesngalveston said:


> i will post some pics when its done..its called a crazy sister with a tradition.
> lol



This sounds like awesome. Can't wait for the pics!


----------



## reefman

Runningwolf said:


> James for someone that does this much decorating, I find it hard to believe you don't have music sat up to peoples radio stations as they drive by. That seems to be the big thing now a days.



For anyone who remembers Carson Williams, the guy who made the lights to music really popular a few years ago with his "TSO Wizards of Winter". here's the link to the company who sells the controllers and lights to do it yourself.
Some really cool videos posted on these other sites as well.

http://www1.lightorama.com/
http://www.christmaslightfinder.com/displays.php?id=323
http://www.planetchristmas.com/


----------



## Hokapsig

racked the Catawba out of buckets and into the demijohn with enough left over to fill another 1 gallon glass jug. Did some bench testing on the Candy Cane wine. Taking Runningwolf's recommendation, I did a 1:1 Candy Cane and Thompson Seedless blend and backsweetened to 1.020. The official taste tester gave a big thumbs up and we will blend and bottle for Christmas.


----------



## LoneStarLori

jamesngalveston said:


> Getting out 50,000 christmas lights, 25 extension cords, 5 remote controls, to fuse panels,25 6 foot christmas trees, one 6-0 santa,
> 10 led present boxes, 200 each 2-0 candie canes , 4 giant bells,200yards of some green looking stuff...and a host of other things...
> Time to plan out the decorations for this year..



Sounds like you have your work cut out for you. 50k lights?? YIKES! I thought I over-did it but darlin, you get the Clark Griswold award for sure.  You HAVE to post some pics when your done.

This is my last years project. I did 2 full size (5-6 ft) dolphins made out of tomato cages, chicken wire and mesh fabric. They were timed to music and synchronized lights on my trees. It was an inexpensive box that controls 8 devices and music is pre-programmed. I can't tell you how many times either the breaker blew or the fuse in the music/light box. I really need to switch to LEDs but that's a lot of 







On the left is the skeleton in the works and the right is in the yard. They were suspended by wires in the trees to make them look like they were jumping.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Very cool Lori !!


----------



## jamesngalveston

Yea I agree, I also need to switch to leds....You can use fewer lights becuase there brighter...and you have lots of computerized options and controllers.
Im looking at some sites now....there is one iplace n chicago that has the best. but I am having trouble finding it.


----------



## iVivid

jamesngalveston said:


> i will post some pics when its done..its called a crazy sister with a tradition.
> lol



Crazy sisters are the best kind... just ask my brother


----------



## vernsgal

That looks awesome Lori!


----------



## wineforfun

Very creative Lori.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Trying to figure out what I need to buy to try my hand at making my first batch of beer. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Runningwolf

Lori that is awesome. Very creative.


----------



## pjd

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Trying to figure out what I need to buy to try my hand at making my first batch of beer. Hmmmmm.....


 
As a wine maker, you already have everything you need to brew beer except for a large kettle to cook in and possibly a heat source. I make wine, actually a lot of wine and I brew beer. 

The only things I use for beer brewing that I don't need for wine is my 7 gallon stainless steel pot and my 1500 watt electric hot plate. Of course, I am assuming you will be starting out with extract brewing and not all grain.

Beer brewing is close to instant gratification. I have started 3 kits in the last 3 weeks and the first one will be ready to be enjoyed by Thanksgiving. all will be ready by Christmas. 

I am first and foremost a winemaker but I sure do enjoy a home brewed Stout or Porter especially in the winter!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Phil, my current batch of Oktoberfest lager is done with the d-rest and currently lagering at 32°, it you guys need any help with all grain brewing, I can help.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Yeah I was thinking the pot and maybe a capper depending on how I bottle. I was thinking of doing a kit to start but I'm not real sure what the extract brewing is yet. I've been trying a lot of new beers lately and decided it wouldn't be a huge jump from wine to make a batch of beer. I enjoy stouts, porters and IPAs.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Beer is really fun to make, I make about 8 batches in a 2 week period, then sit and enjoy them all while I wait for my wine to age.


----------



## Boatboy24

DirtyDawg: Northern Brewer has 1 gallon extract kits, and Brooklyn Brew Shop has 1 gallon all grain kits. Those can probably be made with the wine equipment you have on hand, and the pots you have in your kitchen. Cost at that size isn't super economical, but it's a good way to get your feet wet and see if you enjoy it. Reminds me: I have two Brooklyn Brew kits I need to get moving on. Got a few days off next week, that might be a good time.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Dirtydawg, I find this capper: http://www.finevinewines.com/XPListDet1.asp?MM_PartNumber=4016 to be better than most, and I even bought the Floor corker attachment for my corker, it doesn't come close to the red capper!
Once you brew your first batch of beer, you'll be hooked! I'd get a 7 gal pot, it doesn't have to be one of those bazillion dollar kettles, I've brewed in the neighborhood of 50 -60 batches in a Bayou classic kettle with a ball valve, I recommend getting the one with the ball valve now, most everyone that I know went from extract kit beers to all grain. 
Making beer helps pass the time while waiting for your wine to age!


----------



## the_rayway

I've been toying with the idea of making a beer, my issue is that it needs to be gluten free! I did collect the ingredients for a 1 gallon batch of Chocolate vanilla ale by a fellow who has his own gluten free beer blog. I figure I might get around to getting it started in the next few weeks.

The only thing is: my husband did two beer kits and neither carbonated! They were as flat a monkey piss. We bought new bottles, both grolsch and p.e.t. and it didn't seem to make a difference. Very disappointing. It's why I've held off on doing up my little GF batch.

Oh man do I miss 'real beer'!!!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Oh...the other thing I thought of was sanitizer. I remember seeing that k-meta shouldn't be used for beer. What do you guys use with your beer brewing?


----------



## Pumpkinman

i use Star San for my sanitizer, the one thing that I've realized is that the craft beer brewers are paranoid about "infections" to the point of hysteria...lol
Making beer is a lot of fun, and with a few minor tweaks, you can have a beer that is personalized to your tastes.
Raelene, carbonating the beer is a breeze, I'd be happy to hear exactly what you did to carbonate it, I bottle mine, no room for a kegerator.
I have 8 batches right now, well, 7 and one lagering.


----------



## cmason1957

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Oh...the other thing I thought of was sanitizer. I remember seeing that k-meta shouldn't be used for beer. What do you guys use with your beer brewing?



Same thing I use with my wine making, Star-San.


----------



## Boatboy24

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Oh...the other thing I thought of was sanitizer. I remember seeing that k-meta shouldn't be used for beer. What do you guys use with your beer brewing?



I use iodophor. I sometimes use it on the winemaking equipment, but primarily for the beer stuff. I haven't had an issue when using Meta on my 1 gallon glass jars that end up with beer in them.


----------



## pjd

the_rayway said:


> I've been toying with the idea of making a beer, my issue is that it needs to be gluten free! I did collect the ingredients for a 1 gallon batch of Chocolate vanilla ale by a fellow who has his own gluten free beer blog. I figure I might get around to getting it started in the next few weeks.
> 
> The only thing is: my husband did two beer kits and neither carbonated! They were as flat a monkey piss. We bought new bottles, both grolsch and p.e.t. and it didn't seem to make a difference. Very disappointing. It's why I've held off on doing up my little GF batch.
> 
> Oh man do I miss 'real beer'!!!


 
I have not tried it but I see in the More Beer catalog that they are selling an extract made of Sorghum that is gluten free. 

On the two beer kits that did not carbonate, were they high alcohol content? The yeast might have died from alcohol poisoning. On a high gravity beer it's ok to inoculate it with a package of champagne yeast while adding priming sugar and bottling. I have had to do this with a barleywine ale that I brewed with about 12 percent ABV.


----------



## the_rayway

Pumpkinman said:


> i use Star San for my sanitizer, the one thing that I've realized is that the craft beer brewers are paranoid about "infections" to the point of hysteria...lol
> Making beer is a lot of fun, and with a few minor tweaks, you can have a beer that is personalized to your tastes.
> Raelene, carbonating the beer is a breeze, I'd be happy to hear exactly what you did to carbonate it, I bottle mine, no room for a kegerator.
> I have 8 batches right now, well, 7 and one lagering.



Hey Tom: we just did it via the directions that came with the kit. Added the dextrose, bottled, put in the warm library for a few weeks, then into the cool basement for a month. The strange thing about it was that out of two kits worth, maybe 5 bottles were carbonated. It just didn't make sense to us.

Once I start my batch (tomorrow? maybe next week?) I'll definitely hit you up for carbonating advice. I want mine to WORK!!! And taste like awesome, of course.

Phil: I've tried pure sorghum beer and it tastes like it's gone skunky. Seriously gross. The rice beers I've had have been pretty good though, especially if you malt the rice. La Messagere made a really nice Red Ale, but I think they've gone out of business.

Considering that it costs me $25 to buy a 6-pack of GF beer that isn't very good, I figured I would try my own


----------



## plowboy

Well, helped put up the majority of my grandmothers Christmas lights. Still haven't gotten around to doing mine though. Too wet and windy to be the idiot on the roof


----------



## jamesngalveston

one thing for sure, the wet texas winters take its toll on outdoor christmas lights, i am still trying to do mine as well...
its just to dam hot...


----------



## plowboy

Heat is never a problem here. It was maybe 4*c today and raining.


----------



## jamesngalveston

dang plowboy...my cell phone would freeze.....how in the heck to you get the geese at that temp....warm your barrel...lol


----------



## ShelleyDickison

I finally finished one batch. Yippee!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Hmmm...it appears that half of the posts that I make do not show up on the forum?
Raelene, it will be my pleasure to help you in any way that I can!
I have a feeling that you will do fine!
We (the beer brewers of WMT) should set up a beer swap, I find tasting other brewers beer real interesting, after a couple dozen batches you'll start to get a half dozen brews that you really like, these will become a permanent part of your rotation.
I have a kick *** Oktoberfest lagering as we speak, another 4-6 weeks of lagering, then I'll carbonate and bottle.
I have 7 other brews that are ready.


----------



## Julie

ShelleyDickison said:


> I finally finished one batch. Yippee!!!!!



Nice looking labels, I did a pom/zin last year, it turned out really good, I think you are going to like that a lot. Was this a kit or did you do a blend?


----------



## Pumpkinman

Shelly, that looks great, never though about a Pomegranate Zin, this would have been the perfect blend for the Eclipse Zin that I flat out cannot drink....I'll wait 6-9 more months before it becomes the most expensive cooking wine that I have.


----------



## pjd

Pumpkinman said:


> Shelly, that looks great, never though about a Pomegranate Zin, this would have been the perfect blend for the Eclipse Zin that I flat out cannot drink....I'll wait 6-9 more months before it becomes the most expensive cooking wine that I have.


 
Tom, what's up with the Eclipse Zin? why is it undrinkable?


----------



## Pumpkinman

Phil, it has a weird taste to it, it may be the illusive Kit taste that I've heard so much about, but I just cannot get through more than a sip or so, on the other hand, the Cru select Brunello that I made is excellent, I actually prefer it over the commercial bottle of brunello that I opened tonight.
I don't know how to explain it, it is a weird souri-sh, sweet-ish taste that just is not appealing to me at all. I'll wait another 6 months or so before I try it again, I wouldn't even give this wine to anyone.


----------



## plowboy

My first batch of wine was not very good ether. It was a kit that was backsweeted. Problem was I dumped the whole fruit pack in and it's far too sweet for my taste. The good news is its not going to waist, the offshore workers love it and they always bring the bottles back to the house. 

Also, I love the cold. You just have to know how to dress for it. Down and fur are the hands down winners. I also hate the heat, we had a week this summer that was over 40*c without the humadex. Not fun when you run out of water 1/2 way through the day. Lucky for me the creek that runs through one of the farms has more or less drinkable water. And when you fill your rubber boots up it acts like a body ac for a hour or so. Heavy to lug around but oh so cooling


----------



## Enologo

Today I'm thinking about the wine I've made, thinking about the wine I'm making, thinking about the wine I want to make. Are you sensing the pattern here?  Not that I'm obsessed or anything.


----------



## ffemt128

Just an FYI when racking if you are looking for smaller containers. The 1 qt mason jars with the small mouth fit a numer 11 stopper perfectly. I racked my Niagra into a demi-john and ended up with the Demi, a 3 gallon caroy, a 1/2 gallon jug and a quart jar. I have a liter wine bottle but it is in use already.


----------



## Hokapsig

Doug, do I have to give you some more 1 gallon glass secondaries???

Enjoying a nice semi-sweet Vidal from Greendance winery after a LONG and STRESSFUL week. As we are not a 2nd Amendment friendly company, employees should not tell a supervisor about a gun in your car and then challenge the supervisor to do something about it. That gets you escorted out of the facility (and out of a job) by the local police. 

I didn't like him anyway. He wasn't right in the head....


----------



## plowboy

No second amendment up here, but more times than not there is a gun in my truck. Damn skunks and coyotes can surprise you in the oddest places


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Doug, do I have to give you some more 1 gallon glass secondaries???
> 
> Enjoying a nice semi-sweet Vidal from Greendance winery after a LONG and STRESSFUL week. As we are not a 2nd Amendment friendly company, employees should not tell a supervisor about a gun in your car and then challenge the supervisor to do something about it. That gets you escorted out of the facility (and out of a job) by the local police.
> 
> I didn't like him anyway. He wasn't right in the head....


 
I have one gallon jugs, I could use some more 3 liter jugs and before anyone says it, I know 2 magnums=3 liters. Just easier with the single jug.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug, I agree they would be nice to have for smaller aging vessals


----------



## jamesngalveston

I bottled 6 gallons of a peach dragon blood...and thats it.
watching movies today....
Its 46 here and raining.....Its cold as hell to me...I know you northernerns are laughing, but we hardly see 46 in the day time...tommorrow 40...
and rain....hate it.


----------



## reefman

jamesngalveston said:


> I bottled 6 gallons of a peach dragon blood...and that's it.
> watching movies today....
> Its 46 here and raining.....Its cold as hell to me...I know you northerners are laughing, but we hardly see 46 in the day time...tomorrow 40...
> and rain....hate it.



Our temp is going to be 33F tomorrow. chance of snow flurries. Wind chills about 20F. First really cold day of the season.

James, did you post your recipe for the peach dragon blood, or do you just substitute frozen peaches for the triple berry blend?
Thanks,


----------



## iVivid

26 degrees here today. Celsius. Yeah!
Racked 2 Dragons Bloods..., made a lime wine too (added yeast today).
Getting the champagne bottles all clean and clear in readiness for Kiwifruit sparkling.
Washing the boat now. LOL. Summer. Fishing. Can't wait!


----------



## reefman

I winterized the boat a couple weeks ago. No more fishing until next March or April.


----------



## jpike01

Racked the muscadine, second pressing muscadine and blueberry. Squeezed pulp bag on new blueberry and checked SG. Converted a corner of the barn into a wine lab. Mulched the blueberry plants. Finished with a steak and fixings.


----------



## pjd

We celebrated Thanksgiving Day with extended family today, a couple of turkeys, stuffing, mashed potatoes, gravy, assorted veggies, pickles and cheeses, lots of pumpkin pies and 29 people crammed into one little house. whew, I'm glad its over! Always great to see them and always great when it's over! Now just have to endure 2 Christmas parties and then we can leave for beautiful southwest Florida!


----------



## plowboy

Awwww quit your belly aching, it was -14*c today and I still got out and walked the property with the dog. Didn't turn up any birds but it was still a good couple of hours of time spent. 

Other than that I'm just degassing my apple swill. The break bleeder seems to make quick work of it.


----------



## Boatboy24

High of 32F today, with wind chills in the teens. Low tonight of 15. I'll be laying low, making chili and bread, and watching some football. I may have venture out in search of some ski gear for my youngest.


----------



## Pumpkinman

> it was -14*c today and I still got out and walked the property with the dog.


 OUCH!!! What are you, part Eskimo?!! LOL!
Windy as all hell here, and too damn cold to do much, I think that I'll start another batch of beer today.


----------



## ibglowin

Hunkering down today. Started snowing on Friday and Saturday and this morning the storm has officially "arrived". Supposed to snow all day and all night tonight. This storm will be moving East and will for sure be messing up a lot of Thanksgiving travel plans. Its a good one. 

Good day to watch NFL Red Zone while filtering my Eclipse New Zealand Sauv Blanc getting ready to bottle it. Temps in the winery are now a perfect 55 degrees F. Have a space heater to warm me up while working out there.


----------



## pjd

I HATE SNOW!!!!!!!!! I just finished shoveling 10" of the stuff off of the driveway and sidewalks. This snowbird needs to migrate south pretty soon!!!


----------



## RegionRat

pjd said:


> I HATE SNOW!!!!!!!!! I just finished shoveling 10" of the stuff off of the driveway and sidewalks. This snowbird needs to migrate south pretty soon!!!


 It didnt happen if there are no pictures...


RR


----------



## Pumpkinman

It is coming our way tomorrow and Wed....grrrrrr


----------



## Pumpkinman

I had plans to brew a Blonde APA today, unfortunately, my father in law decided to change these plans...grrrrrrr...apparently when you own a truck you are at everyones beck and call, and no need to give me any advanced warning or a heads up, I'll just drop all of my plans........


----------



## sour_grapes

Probably you have seen this one -- A friend has a bumper sticker on his pickup that says "Yes, this is my truck. No, I will not help you move."


----------



## plowboy

Nope not a Eskimo, just Canadian. Haven't had any major snow yet but it's only a matter of time. I guess London got 40-70cm of the white stuff. That lake effect snow is a funny beast. We live maybe 30 mins north of Erie and 9 times out of 10 it misses us. But that tenth time packs quite the punch. We are due for a hard winter


----------



## jamesngalveston

You know where i am, its been 41 degrees for two days and two nights...
a rare temp for us...i am freezing..all i have done is cook and eat...
if this storm to leave i may be on the biggest losers.
lol
stay warm. glowin.


----------



## the_rayway

We started making Christmas ornaments with the kids to give to their GodParents. Super cute clear glass balls, Wyn has her hand prints on hers in red/green/sparkles, and Luther swatted at his with a paint brush.

Paint & glitter EVERYWHERE!! Lol.


----------



## Hokapsig

After getting home from DC at 1 am this morning, I was supposed to have a morning off, but ended up at work all day. Tomorrow should be interesting with a winter storm of 3 to 7 inches coming in (Julie will get more snow, Dan and phil will get a bunch). I have to run to my secretary's father's funeral tomorrow, then back to work, then to pick up the boy from college for Thanksgiving break. He will be happy to help me bottle as he gets to take a bottle back to school.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> After getting home from DC at 1 am this morning, I was supposed to have a morning off, but ended up at work all day. Tomorrow should be interesting with a winter storm of 3 to 7 inches coming in (Julie will get more snow, Dan and phil will get a bunch). I have to run to my secretary's father's funeral tomorrow, then back to work, then to pick up the boy from college for Thanksgiving break. He will be happy to help me bottle as he gets to take a bottle back to school.



I got 12" saturday night and don't need anymore. What normally takes 1/2 hr took me 2.5 hours to snow blow my driveway. The bottom 3" were warm and slushy and the snowblower just didn't want to deal with it.


----------



## iVivid

jamesngalveston said:


> You know where i am, its been 41 degrees for two days and two nights...
> a rare temp for us...i am freezing..
> stay warm. glowin.



WOW 41 degrees is so hot; we only at 28 here... (sorry James, couldn't resist). ::


----------



## jamesngalveston

I really dont mind the cold..its the rain...4 days not out of the 40s
windy and 11 inches of rain....I hate winter all ready.
we might see 41 degrees 5 times a year, not 4 days in a row.


----------



## Deezil

I think one of you is talking F & the other is talking C


----------



## jamesngalveston

lol...im talk 41 fahrenheit


----------



## the_rayway

After receiving inspiration last night, I knitted this today using broomsticks as knitting needles. 

It was a great arm workout; and should be a nice, cuddly blanket for my niece


----------



## jamesngalveston

what is it...i dont do knitting....


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Today I hid my husbands Christmas Present. I think I did a good job.


----------



## the_rayway

James: it's a really thick blanket/afghan

Shelley: what's under the blanket? Now I want to know! Lol


----------



## jamesngalveston

if thats a hand made quilt, its beautiful....


----------



## sour_grapes

ShelleyDickison said:


> Today I hid my husbands Christmas Present. I think I did a good job.



You should hide it under the exercise machine!


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, the good news is that at dinner I finished three bottles of wine. 

The bad news was that each bottle had less than half a glass before I started! 

Also, I racked my Red Mountain Cab out of secondary into clearing. It is YUMMY even now. I am really looking forward to this one!


----------



## reefman

it was a miserable rainy day today, so I made Applesauce!


----------



## ffemt128

The big storm they were predicting for the Pittsburgh Area was a bust. Glad I didn't rush out for toilet paper and milk to prepare for it. Woke up this ame expecting 3-5 inches of snow and the sidewalks weren't even icy since it was above freezing. I know some areas north of the Burgh got hit. 

Me, I'm happy I get to spend an extra 2 hours with my daughter thanks to the school district's pre-mature delay announcement.

Going to start preparations for tomorrow's feast this afternoon...


----------



## ShelleyDickison

the_rayway said:


> James: it's a really thick blanket/afghan Shelley: what's under the blanket? Now I want to know! Lol



It's this under the blanket.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

jamesngalveston said:


> if thats a hand made quilt, its beautiful....



I would love to take credit for the quilt but it was a gift from my Mother in law.


----------



## Fabiola

the_rayway said:


> After receiving inspiration last night, I knitted this today using broomsticks as knitting needles.
> 
> It was a great arm workout; and should be a nice, cuddly blanket for my niece



WOW!! you are going to have to teach me how to use those broomsticks, very nice!!!


----------



## Fabiola

Today we play for the 2013 State Women's Soccer Championship with my team NM Divas...


----------



## jamesngalveston

well after 5 days of wind,and rain, and cold, we have sunshine, no rain, and about 48

going to home depot, buy all kinds of electrical do dats, and start my christmas lights.. oh what a list, junction boxes, extension cords,breakers,a few switches,a couple of what u call it, some weird looking connectors...and who knows what else.


----------



## ibglowin

James, real men don't need no junction boxes, breakers, switches…… 










jamesngalveston said:


> well after 5 days of wind,and rain, and cold, we have sunshine, no rain, and about 48
> 
> going to home depot, buy all kinds of electrical do dats, and start my christmas lights.. oh what a list, junction boxes, extension cords,breakers,a few switches,a couple of what u call it, some weird looking connectors...and who knows what else.


----------



## jamesngalveston

well went to home depot, and decided i would cut the grass one last time , my first two steps , stepped in a big pile of dog puggy.....
I quit....


----------



## Jericurl

Today isn't even half over and I'm already tired.
The to do list, in no particular order:

Make Mahogany Stew
Make Naan bread
Make cranberry sauce for both family get-togethers tomorrow.
Make 2 almond cranberry cakes for tomorrow.
Decide which wine to take to said get togethers.
Make at least 4 lbs of soap
Work on my knitted wrap.
Watch the last of Victorian Farm, maybe start Edwardian Farm (Wartime Farm was outstanding!)
Clean out the litterbox
Laundry
And at some point, wash, dry, straighten, and set my hair for tomorrow.


----------



## Jericurl

Fabiola,

Good luck on your game today!


----------



## the_rayway

I keep forgetting you folks down south haven't had Thanksgiving yet! 
Best holiday wishes to everyone! (don't work yourself exhausted Jeri)

Fabiola - just use 'em like any other knitting needles...but give yourself lots of room


----------



## Boatboy24

FINALLY bottled my black Forest port.


----------



## kryptonitewine

Bottled three carboys of wine. Dragons blood, blue blood, and my valpolicella. Lots of cleaning to do now.


----------



## reefman

Boy is it quiet on here today!
I did some last minute winterizing of the house, and ordered a few components for my wine filter system.


----------



## plowboy

I was stumped today. 










But in the end I always win. 





I also hooked up the snow blower and put it to work






It was a good day


----------



## jamesngalveston

been nursing a hangover...trying to down a cc and coke....see if it helps...
if not...i going to grill a steak, eat, and go to bed....


----------



## Hokapsig

Bottled the Candy Cane wine, Sweet Peach Chardonnay and racked the Vidal to glass. Talked to a beginning winemaker and began to Christmasfy the house.

Pizza and wine night!!!


----------



## Elmer

After last nights feast , I took it easy this morning.
Watched some cartoons with the kids.
Drank 4 cups o coffee
Read some comic books (captain America)
The had a hot turkey sandwich.
The finished putting my wine room together in the basement.
Started a batch chocolate/black raspberry
Stated a Pinot Noir

As of 6 pm, I am about I crack a Carmel/chocolate Porter and wait for company to arrive.
My wife has made it a tradition to host a left over and appetizer feast the day after thanksgiving.
It has allowed all out friends to escape thier family's for the night.
This will be 16th year.
It will be a night of food, drinks & board games!


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy Moly Plowboy, those are some mother stumps you dug out.


----------



## reefman

looked at the candy cane wine today...still needs more time on the chocolate. Did add more Watkins peppermint though. Need to add some invert sugar. Maybe that will make it better. 
Riesling Ice wine gets bottle tomorrow. Cleaning bottles tonight.


----------



## jamesngalveston

good luck elmer....hope your hangover is not as bad as mine.


----------



## plowboy

Yep, a 100+ year old oak tree sure leaves a mark in the ground. Odds are it take 10 or so years for it to rot. By then it will be bonfire time


----------



## iVivid

Bottled my 'Guiness' beer.
Cleaned 25 'special shaped' bottles for the Plum Port to be bottled.
Cleaned another dozen 'normal' clear bottles.
Racked the Loquat. I'll post a link for this wine when I have it organised. Quite a mission!
Bottled 3gal Dragons Blood.
Good day!
Off to take the little fella to his swimming club competitions shortly :-D


----------



## the_rayway

Today I finally got in to see my stylist - she is AMAZING and I always feel wonderful with 'new' hair.

Also started prepping food for my parent's annual Advent Party. It's been going for over 25 years, and we're now up to 3 generations who attend of close family friends. We look forward to it every year. My Dad makes fresh pine advent arrangements for each family to take home and light on the Sundays leading up to Christmas.


----------



## sour_grapes

I _finally_ ripped a bunch of hardwood boards for some furniture I am making. I had some maple boards and some purpleheart -- very pretty. I also had a sauna, then a nice dinner out, and then took in a play. All in all, a very enjoyable day.


----------



## vernsgal

made rayways apricot habenaro jelly and only got one burn that actually blistered lol. For me that's a good day in the kitchen


----------



## Boatboy24

The Valpo and Petite Syrah are done with MLF, so I racked and sulfited them this morning. Also racked, stabilized and fortified the blueberry port. I'll back sweeten as soon as I get around to ordering the concentrates. Did a little Christmas shopping as well.


----------



## plowboy

Got some more stuff done around the house to be ready for the baby. I also got my stuff together for deer season on Monday. 

Still degassing my apple and my peach is almost done percolating. It's at 1.024 iirc. The cold basement has made for a slow but steady ferment. It's maybe 57* down there.


----------



## Elmer

Nursed a hangover all day ( had company, many round of. Cards Against Humanity, and lots of beer wine and apple pie).
So spent the morning/early afternoon watching cartoons on the couch.

Did clean 27 bottles.
Bottles chianti.
Ate some turkey.
Now watching Star Wars marathon with my son.


----------



## Hokapsig

Racked the vidal twice to get rid of the H2S smell, racked 5 gallons of concord, cleaned some buckets and delivered/traded some wine for some pastries....


----------



## vernsgal

Raising a glass to celebrate the marriage of our youngest daughter to a wonderful young man. If she didn't marry him I'm sure my husband would have adopted him!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Got an early start and brewed a batch of AG beer, racked both carboys of Catawba and put them out to cold stabilize.


----------



## the_rayway

Racked the Welches Competition Wine. 

Bottled White Pear Pinot Gris & Peach Apricot Chardonnay. 

Then watched the Hobbit with Bryan


----------



## sour_grapes

Went to the only Black Saturday sale event I would even think about -- namely, at my LHBS. I snagged a CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo at about 20% off. I also glued up some hardwood strips (maple and purpleheart) for a piece of furniture I am building.


----------



## cmason1957

Hosted a party with my wife for her mom and five of her brothers and spouses plus two nieces at our house yesterday. I think there were a total of 14 of us. I lost track of how many bottles of wine were consumed. One of her brothers and I broke out the scotch and cigars. A grand time was had by all. 

Menu included a smoked ham injected with rum and brown sugar. Two types of pasta. Green beans with bacon and red potatoes.


----------



## plowboy

I love a good cigar every now and then. I don't stray too far from the Cubans though.


----------



## ou8amaus

Went to SAQ Fete des Vins last night, a wine tasting event that showcases locally made wines. Quite impressive what can be made considering their biggest challenge is just keeping the vines from freezing to death every winter. Seriously dedicated wine makers...


----------



## Elmer

Went to a golf liquidation sale with my father.
Load of laundry
Checked my wine.
Cooked some roast beast and potato pancakes
My mother is coming over for dinner.
Poured a big glass of wine!

Giants game on at 8!


----------



## jamesngalveston

Elmer, admire you for sticking with your team...
I am suprised that the giants hasnt done more this year...
I dont understand football this year..
new orleans was the worst in football last year
this year one of the best
houston was great last year, they have lost 10 in a row.
kansas city was terrible last year, and look at this year.
doesnt add up.


----------



## Julie

Welcoming my newest granddaughter, Lucy Gene, into the world.


----------



## jamesngalveston

congrats julie...has to be a special day for you....


----------



## Julie

yes it was a special day.


----------



## Jericurl

Congratulations Julie.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie that is so special. You'll be an awesome grandma.


----------



## Julie

She is my second granddaughter, to the same set of parents. The first one is awesome and what great fun it is to not have to be the parent, just have fun with them. LOL, Mike is building Ev, Lucy's sister a "horseless carriage", he has the plans for the very first automobile. It will go about 25 miles per hour.


----------



## iVivid

Racked the Dragons (blueberry) Blood, 23L batch.
Man it's quite hard to lift that at the end!
Put shrink caps and labels on the Dragons Blood (previous batch bottled on Friday)
Racking Wine Expert Napa Valley Syrah now 
Then bottling the last Plum Port into 375ml bottles...


----------



## Boatboy24

Elmer said:


> Giants game on at 8!



WooHoo!


----------



## reefman

congrats Julie, another future winemaker!


----------



## ffemt128

Congratulations Julie. 

Over the weekend my youngest son moved out so I helped with that on Saturday. He and his girlfriend got are renting a house in Hermitage PA where she will be working. I spent most of yesterday cleaning carpets and getting the ways ready for paint. My 6 y/o can't hardly wait to get her new room.


----------



## Hokapsig

Congrats Julie!!

Taking a Monday off to burn some vacation time and make an extended weekend. But I will probably head over to do some consulting in Carnegie today for a few hours. Doug, you home today???


----------



## jamesngalveston

Had an electrician doing work at client whom was out of town.
He forgot to plug in the frig after replacing the receptacle.
Frig and freezer was full...So...i have to get mask and empty..its been 1 week.
Yuc....Oh...fired the electrician and held back 350.00 to replace food.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Congrats Julie!!
> 
> Taking a Monday off to burn some vacation time and make an extended weekend. But I will probably head over to do some consulting in Carnegie today for a few hours. Doug, you home today???


 

I am home today. Little one off school so I WFH. Busy day given that it is the first of the month...


----------



## Hokapsig

Rats, I had a couple of hours of on site consulting to do in Carnegie. I should have stopped by. I'm sanitizing bottles right now and need to backsweeten the Cranberry Pom wine. I still need to rack 5 gal of Concord and 12 gallons of Fredonia.


----------



## dessertmaker

Today I chased a wild hog one of my buddies shot through an acre of brambles and across a creek and a slough with my AR-15. I'm dirty, muddy, scratched up and mad. 

Because after over an hour of tracking I ran him out of the briar patch from hell and into the middle of the road where our other buddy dropped him.

On the bright side they have me 20lbs of pork for my trouble.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Julie, a big CONGRATS!!! How does it feel to be called grandma?....JUST JOKING!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Doug, I cant imagine how it feels when they move out, we are a super close family, we still do a lot together, my kids are 20 and 21, and I dread the day they decide to move out.


----------



## Fabiola

Julie said:


> Welcoming my newest granddaughter, Lucy Gene, into the world.



Congratulations Julie, that's awesome... I am also a grandma to a 2 yr. old girl...


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats Julie on Grandbaby #2. Love the name! 



Julie said:


> Welcoming my newest granddaughter, Lucy Gene, into the world.


----------



## bakervinyard

Pumpkinman said:


> Doug, I cant imagine how it feels when they move out, we are a super close family, we still do a lot together, my kids are 20 and 21, and I dread the day they decide to move out.



Tom, Doug, Both my kids moved out when they went to collage. When my daughter graduated 7 years ago she got an apartment with 3 other girls. She hasn't lived at home for 8 years, she got married this summer. My daughter and her husband sold their house and havn't found another one yet. They moved in my house 3 weeks ago. I love having them here, dread the day they move out again. My son has an apartment with 2 other guys. Sometimes I don't see him for weeks at a time, except when we bottle wine and he gets to take a case home. Lol, Bakervinyard


----------



## jamesngalveston

20 lbs of pork,...you guys must have some small pigs...here a good wild hog will dress about 350


----------



## Pumpkinman

I'm going to crush the necessary grains to brew another batch of Beer, A cascade Blonde Ale, an APA, restocking the inventory that has been depleted over the past 2 months, after this brew, I plan on making a Hoptimum clone, followed by a Helles Bock.......I know, I know, this Wine Making Talk, not Home Brew Talk...lol, but I have to do something as I wait for wine to age!


----------



## REDRUM

Sitting in a cafe, drinking espresso & eating chocolate croissant, trying to mark student papers, but getting sidetracked with the forumz!
Oh and after a bit of rain the sun has come out outside, chilly wind but might turn out to be a nice day after all...


----------



## Hokapsig

Bottles sanitizing for bottling the Cranberry Pomegranate. My project on Saturday got cancelled until next year, so I was going to stop in at Luva Bella and pick up a bucket or two. Eh, I have no glass for them anyhow. I'll start another batch of Pee....


----------



## Enologo

Ok time to catch up. 14 people for thanks giving dinner good time together with the family eat, drink, fall asleep on the couch. Then that Friday bottled 25 liters of Shiraz. Then Saturday built another rack for the basement since I was running out of storage. Sunday labeled the Shiraz and layed them down, Oh tasted one also (yum) :: Monday back to work trying to make up for the time off (boring)  Tuesday night my daughter came over to cut my hair (deduct 1 bottle of Shiraz)  Thursday night a trip to the eye doctor for a new prescription (sucks getting old)  Today just trying to make through the day so I can get back to the wine making this weekend, gonna rack the wedding wine (pinot nior) and the syrah, bottle the cab sauv and try to pick up a couple of juice buckets.


----------



## Fabiola

Staying home for the 3rd day in a row supposedly studying for finals, but ended up racking and starting a new wine


----------



## Boatboy24

Starting my Yakima Syrah, and sampling my now year old Super Tuscan.


----------



## Elmer

I am celebrating F-off Friday at work.
So far 2 hours in, I have done nothing! 
When I get home I have to rack Choco-Rasp & Pinot Noir to secondary (not real secondary, just carboy fermentation).

Getting snow blower ready for a weekend storm!


----------



## Hokapsig

Friday is always Pizza and Wine night. we will be sampling a local winery's Stonegria and a Padre Sunrise (which appears to be a Catawba, concord, vidal blend). Just going to stay in and let the storm pass this evening and we have no where to go tomorrow. I may even blow off work on Sunday.


----------



## jamesngalveston

i cracked open a bottle of 59 year old whiskey....going to have a shot are two, and go sear some steaks, maybe me.....


----------



## Boatboy24

jamesngalveston said:


> i cracked open a bottle of 59 year old whiskey....going to have a shot are two, and go sear some steaks, maybe me.....



No Pics? .


----------



## plowboy

Well finished the deer hunt for the year. We figured 9 was more than enough. It was a good year and a great hunt. The odd part was we didn't see or shoot a single buck. All does and fawns. Oh well, that's how it goes some times. I only connected with a big doe.


----------



## vernsgal

Racked my blackberry. Canucks game tonight!


----------



## jamesngalveston

I am cleaning computer hard drive,defraging,installing new linux system and
hooking up my new a/v reciever, and adding some wireless speakers.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am going to finish making a (rather simple) piece of furniture, and then prepare for a neighborhood party I am hosting. And when I say "prepare," I mean "make a port and buy booze." ::


----------



## cmason1957

Going shopping, but on the plus side we are stopping at LHBS, so I got that going for me.


----------



## jamesngalveston

sour grapes, least booze is cheap there ....


----------



## the_rayway

Picked up Christmas trees today! Will let them thaw, then decorate with the kids tomorrow.

Hubby made me get a little tree this year - only 7 feet tall. Boo! Lol.


----------



## GreginND

Heading out to visit with owners of urban wineries in the Seattle area. Learning a TON about the Washington wine industry here.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> Heading out to visit with owners of urban wineries in the Seattle area. Learning a TON about the Washington wine industry here.



Are you ever home?


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL Jim I was thinking the same thing. I envy Greg's traveling but not the food in foreign lands. Looking at what Greg has been eating, I would be starving. No raw fish or vegetables for me.


----------



## bakervinyard

the_rayway said:


> Picked up Christmas trees today! Will let them thaw, then decorate with the kids tomorrow.
> 
> Hubby made me get a little tree this year - only 7 feet tall. Boo! Lol.



The wife keeps saying next year we're getting a fake tree. The grown children and I say no way. Always had real tree and always will. Bakervinyard


----------



## jamesngalveston

runningwof i agree, no sushi, no raw anthing, vegetables are ok if they are covered in butter are bacon drippings...meat, meat, meatl.


----------



## bakervinyard

Put together the gingerbread houses for our annual decorating party. We've been doing this for 20 years since the kids were small and they would come to our bakery and want to help decorate the gingerbread houses for the store. Great family tradition and a lot of fun. Bakervinyard


----------



## jamesngalveston

you make cream puffs there...would love the recipe


----------



## GaDawg

I put up my 4' faux tree. I'm thinking of hot gluing the ornaments on so next year I just take it out of the bag and plug it in


----------



## Runningwolf

bakervinyard said:


> The wife keeps saying next year we're getting a fake tree. The grown children and I say no way. Always had real tree and always will. Bakervinyard



I was always a fan of fake trees. That was until I finally lost the battle about 5 years ago and now I'm thinking I never want to go back to fake. I love the idea of not having to have to store it, and spending hours putting it up. The trees we get now we get drilled in the middle and they sit on a spike on the tree stand. No fussing. After Christmas out the doors it goes.


----------



## pjd

No tree for us! leaving on the 22nd for Florida, I might hang an old glass net float on a palm tree when I get there.


----------



## plowboy

No fake tree here. I remember as a kid going for a walk out into the bush lot with my dad, finding a tall pine and cutting it twice. Once to fall the tree and another to cut the top off. We had a couple Charlie Brown esc trees


----------



## Hokapsig

Fake trees for me since I was about 6 years old. Mom wasn't happy about the needles through the house. I ended up with poison ivy from one after setting the train back on its tracks. 

Eating foods overseas isn't too bad, you just have to know what's safe. I did make the mistake of asking for pork sausage in a Muslim country. I got a couple of dirty looks on that one....


----------



## vernsgal

wrapped some gifts and started my "December" wine.


----------



## Pumpkinman

For the Home brewers here:
Made bread from spent grains from brewing, it made a real nice bread, the grains gave it a nice sweet taste, prefer this to tossing it all into the trash, nothing like a nice home made all grain bread.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Boatboy24

Waiting...

The first flakes should be falling any moment.


----------



## jamesngalveston

football sunday.....thats it.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf;472764...... said:


> jamesngalveston said:
> 
> 
> 
> runningwof i agree, no sushi, no raw anthing,.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You two need to try sushi, you would be surprised at how good it is!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Boatboy24

Julie said:


> You two need to try sushi, you would be surprised at how good it is!!



And at how much of it is actually cooked.


----------



## plowboy

Hokapsig said:


> I did make the mistake of asking for pork sausage in a Muslim country. I got a couple of dirty looks on that one....



Why would it be on the menu if it was taboo? The dirty looks should have been in the direction of the owner, not you. 

I still haven't fully wrapped my head around the whole sacred animals thing. There all pretty darn tasty to me


----------



## Rocky

Jim, I am very impressed with the bread. I'll bet it was delicious. Sure looks great and right out of the oven with butter...yummo!

Sorry, All. I am with James and Dan on eating "bait." And, yes, I have traveled to Japan a number of times when I _had_ to eat many things to be a gracious guest and to establish trust. This was particularly true when traveling with colleagues who would not eat any of the Japanese delicacies, even at gun point! I have had sushi, sashimi, snake blood, tiny _live_ shrimp and jellyfish tentacles. The last was like chewing on rubber bands. One of our Japanese hosts, seeing my distress, leaned over to me and whispered, "Rocky-san, do not chew, swallow." Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Julie

Boatboy24 said:


> And at how much of it is actually cooked.




Who said anything about it being cooked? 



plowboy said:


> Why would it be on the menu if it was taboo? The dirty looks should have been in the direction of the owner, not you.
> 
> 
> I still haven't fully wrapped my head around the whole sacred animals thing. There all pretty darn tasty to me



bill is devious  I doubt it was on the menu, he probably did his "I'm a foreigner and don't know what I am doing" look then asked just to hear the response.


----------



## Pumpkinman

> *Jim*, I am very impressed with the bread. I'll bet it was delicious. Sure looks great and right out of the oven with butter...yummo!



Rocky, I think you meant *TOM* LMFAO!!!! I guess I didn't leave a lasting impression on Rocky...LOL
The bread was great, I made three loaves, the 2 loaves that were "allowed" to sit and rest for a bit were amazing, even the kids loved it.
I had to tweak the recipe a little, but I'd really like to see what Bakerinvinyard could suggest for a recipe that a regular person could make.


----------



## ibglowin

Jealous! See if you can hit Lauren Ashton Cellars they are in Woodinville and on the verge making a real name for themselves. Kit the owner/winemaker is a Dentist turned winemaker. Efeste is another not to miss in the Warehouse district. Daniel "Big Papa" will talk your ears off. All nice people willing to share knowledge!



GreginND said:


> Heading out to visit with owners of urban wineries in the Seattle area. Learning a TON about the Washington wine industry here.


----------



## GreginND

Thanks Mike. Both are on my list to see today. There's a big event in Woodinville today so I hope I can elbow my way through and get to talk to the folks.


----------



## Rocky

Sorry, Tom, of course I meant you. Your bread seems to have that body that we like in our homemade bread. Bev uses both white and whole wheat flour in her recipe. It is so good, it is like eating dessert! I remember my Father complaining about some store bought bread that it was like "chewing gum." We make almost all of our bread. Nothing like it with some wine, sopressata, olives and cheese.


----------



## Rocky

GreginND said:


> Thanks Mike. Both are on my list to see today. There's a big event in Woodinville today so I hope I can elbow my way through and get to talk to the folks.



Greg, I don't know how you feel about Bourbon or Rye whiskey but you might want to visit this place: 

http://www.woodinvillewhiskeyco.com/


----------



## jamesngalveston

There bourbon is excellent...very well done and they take great pride in it.
I would get some there if you can.


----------



## Elmer

My wife and kids are decorating a tree that has sprouted in my living room ( bah-humbug!)

I am doing laundry, taking trash out, changing cat liter. Then drinking some IPA and watching some fooooootball!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vernsgal

lazy day today. Hopefully get tree decorated then Canuck hockey!


----------



## sour_grapes

plowboy said:


> I still haven't fully wrapped my head around the whole sacred animals thing. There all pretty darn tasty to me



Really? Care for some horse? How about a _real_ hot dog?

In Europe, I could never get myself to order a horse steak, even though I was curious to see how it tasted. In Japan, I was served raw horse, but did not know it was horse. (I thought it was beef.) I ate it, it was plenty tasty. The next day, we were served the same thing, but this waiter spoke English, and told us it was raw horse. "Ummm, wellllll, I ate it yesterday, so I suppose I should be fine with eating it today." I did, but I don't think I enjoyed it as much.

I do have to agree with your puzzlement, plowboy. "Hmmm, I will eat THAT large mammal, but not THAT one." And yet, I _still_ likely won't order horse next time I see it on a menu.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, yesterday I finally finished that piece of furniture I was describing earlier this week. Here it is! Our friend has an old church lectern that she uses for cookbooks. I thought it was a great idea, but had to build my own. The woods are maple and purpleheart.


----------



## jamesngalveston

give yourself some credit, becuase thats gorgeous...did you use bisguit joints are dado,are just butt the two woods together...
nice piece.


----------



## plowboy

Out of all the critters I have shot over the years I have not eaten chipmunk, skunk, raccoon, fox, coyote or possum. Horse, lamb, goat, deer, moose, quail, pheasant, bear, elk, duck, goose, rabbit, and even squirrel have found there way onto my plate


----------



## jamesngalveston

i have eaten possum and raccoon,bear,elk,deer,ducks,geese,quail,alligator,turtle,rabbit,squirrel,peigon
beaver and buffalo.
I am never eating sushi...I cant even stomach the smell of fish when i clean them.


----------



## reefman

well, the 1" of snow we were supposed to get before it changed to sleet and freezing rain has turned into about 6 to 8 inches. Just finished shoveling the 100 foot long drive way. I was going to bottle the Skeeter pee today, but I think I'll just drink it instead. I'm beat!


----------



## bakervinyard

Pumpkinman said:


> Rocky, I think you meant *TOM* LMFAO!!!! I guess I didn't leave a lasting impression on Rocky...LOL
> The bread was great, I made three loaves, the 2 loaves that were "allowed" to sit and rest for a bit were amazing, even the kids loved it.
> I had to tweak the recipe a little, but I'd really like to see what Bakerinvinyard could suggest for a recipe that a regular person could make.



Tom, I would be glad to send a recipe for bread to you, we make it in 100 loaf increments. How many do you want to make 200 ? LOL. Right after the holidays I'll send you a formula. I'm too stressed out with the holiday production in work to do anything now. Bakervinyard


----------



## bakervinyard

Taking the wife in town to a high-end hotel for afternoon tea for her birthday. She really enjoys tea time on our cruises so I'm surprizeing her today. Bakervinyard


----------



## reefman

That's nice, I need to do that for my wife. She's been taking care of her father, and she needs a break like that.


----------



## ou8amaus

Annual Glogg and gingerbread making party: done. Glogg for the parents, kids made the cookies... Now to clean up... 20 kids can make a holy mess if you give them half the chance.


----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> give yourself some credit, becuase thats gorgeous...did you use bisguit joints are dado,are just butt the two woods together...
> nice piece.



Well, thank you. The joints are just butt joints with Tite-Bond II wood glue. I actually looked into (finally) buying either a biscuit joiner or a doweling jig, but in the end I decided to just glue it. (I have built a number of pieces this way.) I am happy with how it turned out, and I thank you all who responded and/or liked it!


----------



## sour_grapes

plowboy said:


> Out of all the critters I have shot over the years I have not eaten chipmunk, skunk, raccoon, fox, coyote or possum. Horse, lamb, goat, deer, moose, quail, pheasant, bear, elk, duck, goose, rabbit, and even squirrel have found there way onto my plate



Plowboy, I have not had the pleasure of most of those, but I think my tastes are the same as yours; I would eat everything on your "eat list," and nothing on your "don't eat list." I guess we come from the same culture! (My student, who is not from our culture, would scoff at your not eating the "don't eat" things!)

James, there are a few on your "eat list" that I would have trouble with, viz., possum and raccoon. I am not sure how I feel about beaver (the animal, that is). Sushi is awesome; I don't even like fish, believe it or not, but I am happy to sink my teeth into sushi.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Bakervinyard,
Thanks! I totally understand about your limited free time during the holidays!


----------



## vernsgal

sour_grapes said:


> . Sushi is awesome; I don't even like fish, believe it or not, but I am happy to sink my teeth into sushi.


lol I'm not even going to comment on the line before this one. I agree with you on sushi. Anything fishy.. I love to go out with my daughter for lunch for sushi though.


----------



## the_rayway

vernsgal said:


> lol I'm not even going to comment on the line before this one. I agree with you on sushi. Anything fishy.. I love to go out with my daughter for lunch for sushi though.



I also am a sushi addict - although, much of the sashimi is a bit much (they slice it too thick for my tastes). I by far prefer the rolls with a variety of things stuffed into them. Yum!

As to eating or not eating animals: I would try pretty much anything once...


----------



## Julie

I am soooooo glad to hear there are others who like sushi!!!! I'm with you the_rayway on the sashimi.


----------



## Enologo

Ok didn't get to do the racking over the weekend. I forgot I had to change the oil in the wife's car  but I did manage to bottle 25 liters of cab sauv. and got to go to the LHBS with my brother in law and picked three buckets of Nero D'Avola.  So I cleaned up the Brute and set up for another Triple Play. The must is warming up and I'll be making wine tonight.


----------



## GreginND

Love, love, love sushi and sashimi. My wife also doesn't like fish - cooked. But she will devour raw fish. I will eat anything and have had my share of raw horse and fish ovaries in Osaka to pig brains poached in a hot pot in Shanghai. I think the only thing that I would have a problem choking down would be live insects. I can't imagine biting into a squirming juicy grub like they do in some places in South America. By the way, if you haven't tried guinea pig, you are missing out in a real treat. 

I'm heading home from Seattle today with my full of fantastic wine information. The folks out here are so friendly and happy to share their knowledge.


----------



## sour_grapes

After dinner, did some wine-thiefing and tasting. They still need some time! 

Today was pretty cold (~4 F), so I spent some time in the sauna I built in my basement a few years ago. It was heavenly.


----------



## jamesngalveston

bbq raccoon is pretty standard in louisiana, and well as possum, when i was young....lots of old timers would catch beaver, and grind up most of it, but would slow cook the skinned tails, which were excellent.


----------



## Boatboy24

Finally got the labels on:


----------



## Elmer

Laundry, cleaning garage in 10degree weather, so I can get the cars in before the snow storm.

Then just drinking homemade wine!


----------



## jamesngalveston

very nice boatboy.


----------



## GaDawg

Watching SOMM streaming on Netflix. I will highly recommend it to anyone interested in wine!


----------



## sour_grapes

I just pitched yeast on WE Selection International Argentine Malbec.


----------



## Hokapsig

Bottled the new recipe of Apple Pie and handed some out to my regulars at the company Christmas party last night. Very well recieved.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Washed and sanitized 10 cases of Beer bottles...ugh...240 bottles, wrapped them nice and tight with plastic wrap in preparation of bottling 5 batches of beer.

*Currently Clearing and or Lagering:*
*Imperial Irish Ale* - Very good brew, however, next batch i'll cut the roasted barley in half, or use a lighter toast.
*Okotberfest (lager)* - this is hands down, the best Oktoberfest I've ever made, and my all time favorite beer! I got the recipe online, either Beersmith of HomeBrewTalk, I cannot remember who the original brewer is, I can only remember that it won a gold in a national competition. This brew takes about 2-3 months depending on how long I let it Lager. 
*Cascade Pale Ale APA*- Nice light easy drinker. This is for my buddies that cannot handle craft beer, every batch I increase the grain bill a little, slowly but surely I'll get my buddies to stop drinking Bud and Bush and that type of cruddy beer...LMAO!!
*Bourbon Barrel Ale* - this has been aging in the barrel for approx 3 months, it is going to be special!
*Amarillo Golden Ale APA* - Another nice light beer, not as light as the Pale ale.

*On deck are:*
*Hoptimum Clone* - This is a great beer, I've cut the bittering hops in half and moved those to the 20 min flavoring, instead of an intense bite of hops, you get the same amount of IBU's, 100 IBU, but you can now taste the grains/malt and the hops, It is balanced now, it is a crowd pleaser!
*Oktoberfest* - This goes fast, I have to keep one lagering due to the amount of time it takes.
*Honey Brown Ale* - This is a real nice beer, easy drinking.


----------



## cimbaliw

I did something I've never done before, replaced three capacitors on the main board of a small (expendable) 19" TV. It went pretty well and it fixed the problem!


----------



## fabrictodyefor

So maybe this isn't the place to post this question, but on the last page of this thread I saw my favorite word twice, syrah. One of my favorite wines is a Syrah made by Wilson Creek out of CA. But a little pricy to drink too often. I'm pretty new at this wine making, and have yet to make a kit, but I would love some opinions on different brands of Syrah kits....Thanks


----------



## GreginND

Racked my ES 5471, MN 1200 and baltica wines and placed them in my cold room for CS. I also gave my 10 year old tawny port a taste. It was last racked in 2004 and has been sitting in a carboy all this time. It's good! Added some half used oak spirals to it and I think I'll actually get around to bottling it in a couple months.


----------



## Hokapsig

Packing up to go and spend a family vacation with Mickey Mouse. My son will be graduating college in april and be out on his own, so this may be the last time that we get together for a family vacation. 3 days hopping at Disney, 1 day at Universal and a day to hit the winery/shopping. Back on Saturday evening.


----------



## bakervinyard

Hokapsig said:


> Packing up to go and spend a family vacation with Mickey Mouse. My son will be graduating college in april and be out on his own, so this may be the last time that we get together for a family vacation. 3 days hopping at Disney, 1 day at Universal and a day to hit the winery/shopping. Back on Saturday evening.




My kids graduated collage a couple years ago and they tell me if I pay their way for vacation they will come. Lol, Bakervinyard


----------



## plowboy

Well had a meat kinda day. We dropped off 573 pounds worth of deer and today was the pick up and split. 

I should have enough meat to last till next shotgun season


----------



## jamesngalveston

glad i dont have kids...i have worst....its called girl friends.
last year, i asked several ladies to go fishing, only one wanted too.
I asked the same three if they wanted to go to germany with me, they all said yes...lol
guess who i am steal seeing...


----------



## Julie

Plowboy, do you take this to a processing place or do you guys all get together and cut the meat yourselves? My husband cuts are deer, makes the hot sticks and jerky.


----------



## plowboy

It all goes to the butchers. I can butcher my own deer but its just easer to send the deer from the group hunt to the local packers. It cost a grand total of 30 bucks per hunter this year. If I bow hunt next year like I'm planning ill do the butchering myself. Once you process a deer or two you really get the hang of it and its done in no time


----------



## Julie

plowboy said:


> It all goes to the butchers. I can butcher my own deer but its just easer to send the deer from the group hunt to the local packers. It cost a grand total of 30 bucks per hunter this year. If I bow hunt next year like I'm planning ill do the butchering myself. Once you process a deer or two you really get the hang of it and its done in no time



Exactly, here is the issue we found out. When we took our deer to a processor, it was weighed and added to all the other deer that was brought In. Our problem with that was our neighbor wounded a deer during archery, never found it but did shoot it during rifle season. The problem was that deer had gangrene set in, this neighbor cut out the gangrene area and saved the rest. He ended up with bacterial infections that he had a hard time getting rid of. That made us think about what all is taken into a shop that the shop has no idea on and we decided we will do it ourselves. My husband, Mike, use to be a meat cutter and my mom grew up on a farm and while I was growing up, we always would have a cow we were processing in our kitchen, so processing a deer was no issue for us.


----------



## vernsgal

well I got 12 gal.Pinot Noir, 6 gal Shiraz and 6 Gal Barolo bottled Saturday and today I got them all capped and labeled.
Now I just have to find a home for them until Feb.


----------



## jamesngalveston

pouring over blue prints of a awesome kitchen..complete with walkin frigs,walkin wine closet,walk in freezer,computer control,hammered copper sink,black granite counter top, huge 8 burner stove,grill,etc.
should be fun...oh...and having some blackberry port.


----------



## Boatboy24

James, 

You don't have to go through all that trouble just for me. I only need a six burner stove.


----------



## Boyd

Haven't make bread in a few years.

I used to work in a jail. Got boring most mornings after 2 AM so I made various breads and rolls for something to keep busy.

The bossed got pissed at me one time for getting up the trustees to take out the garbage at about 1 AM. I was brought in on overtime on X-mas eve and there was 4 days worth in the hallways.

His kiss *** said she was afraid while I was out.

Anyway he said I could not make bread any more.

Couple days later I asked him if it was alright to make French toast.

He said that would be OK.

And so whoever heard of making French toast with store bread. 

He had no sense of humor. So screw him. I was the Union Steward and we sometimes different points of view.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Had my son shovel my deck off so I could access the cabinet that I use for cold stabilization during the winter, I was worried that the wine was frozen and more so that the carboys would crack. Once I got them inside, (2 6 gal. carboys of Catawba put out just over 2 weeks ago) there was a small layer of ice on top. After letting them thaw for a few hours, I decided to filter them since I was filtering other whites and the cider that I'm going to bottle, as I got near the bottom of the carboys, I could see a nice layer of wine crystals covering the bottom of the carboy, each carboy effectively dropped a decent amount, the following picture is the amount of crystals from one carboy:
.
.
.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Clearing my Super Tuscan and then I started a batch of apple wine. Hoping it turns out OK. Glad I have more time during the cold months to get some wine made!


----------



## Boatboy24

Lamenting the fact that I have no free carboys to start my Yakima Syrah or the LR Tempranillo Garnacha that arrived today.


----------



## Pumpkinman

I bottled and capped 5 gallons of Cider, this is a real nice batch, as soon as it reaches the carbonation level that I am looking for, I'll pasteurize the bottles (beer bottles seemed to be the perfect portion size) to stop the yeast.
My last batch was all wrong, I'll post more in another thread.


----------



## mangojack

Wade E said:


> Never did get around to sweetening the other wines but I did mow and deleaf the whole yard and then rake all the freakin hickory nuts that blanketed the whole front yard and Im not exaggerating! 2 years ago I filled my full size pick up bed right to the top and heeped in the middle twice and we got a bumper crop this year but no truck so Ive been wheel barreling them into the back. 3rd time doing it so far this fall and the trees still have another full load to come down. Man I wish i had the money to cut these 2 monster trees down!


So have you got a Recipe for Hickory Nut Wine,? Mixed with Raisins and alittle chocolete. might make a good wine.Anyone ever made it?


----------



## mangojack

St Allie said:


> made the rosehip syrup for winter use... sadly it was bitter..well more bitter than expected.
> 
> I made a 3 gallon wine using 3 litres of rosehip syrup.. plus honey and lemon syrup..No extra water.. SG was 1.9.
> 
> made it in May,
> 
> racked it today.. it's very medium style wine.
> 
> no bitterness apparent at all.
> 
> I'm guessing the wine is between 8 and 9 per cent.
> 
> table white.. and drinkable this december.. summer for me.
> 
> Allie


I am making 2 gals. of Rose hip wine,first time for this wine,hope it turns out well,has good color to it.only thing i changed on the recipe was I added 1 cup of Red Raspberry juice .and I used 3lbs. of sugar instead of 2 1/4 lbs.I think the Alcohol will be around 12 %.I used 4 1/2 lbs Of Rose Hips.


----------



## olusteebus

Bottled 5 gallons of Muscadine/blackberry yesterday. Got 6 more gallons to bottle.

6 gallons of that was from some pure muscadine I made a year and a half ago. It never was good so I set it aside. At the same time I made that, I made a muscadine using 25 pounds of muscadine and 4 jars of blackberry jam. That combination was good so I decided to make the pure muscadine the same way. I made 5 gallons of blackberry jam wine and then I blended it all real good. 

This tastes better than my first muscadine blackberry.


----------



## vernsgal

nice label!


----------



## plowboy

Well got my peach blend into secondary. Looking good and tasting better


----------



## jamesngalveston

that peach looks really good...i should start more myself...


----------



## Pumpkinman

Still playing with with beer, rack the following and placed out side to cold stabilize:
Kentucky Bourbon Barrel ale
Cascade Apa
Irish Imperial Ale
Tomorrow I'll fine will gelatin and bottle on Friday or saturday.


----------



## the_rayway

Today I racked my Apricot Port, Welches Competition Wine, and sulphited/sorbated my Hot Pepper Wine. They are all looking mighty fine if you ask me!

Also found out that I have an infection in my vein where they put the big friggin' needle from my surgery. Then proceeded to shove it in and out nearly a dozen times to get it 'just right'. 'Oh *that's* why my wrist is so swollen!' Duh Ray, duh.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ouch, Ray. You poor thing -- sending anti-microbial thoughts your way!  (He is shooting the microbes.)


----------



## olusteebus

I finished bottling my muscadine/blackberry jam wine today and sampled some tonight. I am really proud of this wine. It has the muscadine taste but also has the taste of blackberry's (well duh, tha is why i put blackberry jam it in)

The reason I tried this in the first place is I had about 25 pounds of muscadines left over from a batch of muscadine wine I was making. I did not think 25 pounds would give sufficient body so I thought I would add blackberry jam. I had used blackberry jam in a SP before and it turned out good.

I was following Jack Kellers recipe but with only 25 pounds of grapes. I added 5 jars of smuckers seedless. I am glad I did not use more as I think it would have been too acidic. 

It is a smooth, fruity wine with just enough sweetness. I think I brought the sg up to about 1.010


----------



## the_rayway

sour_grapes said:


> Ouch, Ray. You poor thing -- sending anti-microbial thoughts your way!  (He is shooting the microbes.)



ROFLMAO!!!


Thanks Paul!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Raelene,
That sucks!!! Freaking incompetent bastards, this happens more frequently than people know, makes you want to take that needle and stick them a few times, heck you can justify it like they do by saying "you have very small veins", or my favorite - "I just can't seem to find a vein"? How about getting a pair of bifocals, or perhaps calling someone that knows what they're doing in to replace you!
I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## tonyt

I feel your pain Rayway.
Four weeks after Colonoscopy my wrist is still bruised from them doing the same thing. No telling what my bu++ looks like.


----------



## jamesngalveston

sorry to hear that ray,,,,is it the wrist that holds the wine glass....i would sue...lol


----------



## cmason1957

I am sitting around in a drugged haze. Yesterday I had knee surgery to repaid two tears of my meniscus and grind out some bone spurs. Thankfully I work from home. The doc told me I would need to be off work for two weeks. I told him I was going back today he did say okay after I explained work was down the hallway to my computer. 

It was really hard to concentrate. I don't understand shy anyone would fell this foggy on purpose.


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching the best of SNL Christmas skits on NBC. Classic stuff.


----------



## Pumpkinman

cmason1957 - Here's a toast to you and a speedy recovery!


----------



## cmason1957

Pumpkinman said:


> cmason1957 - Here's a toast to you and a speedy recovery!



Thanks for the toast. I will be ready to join in probably about Christmas day. No need to mix pain meds and alcohol.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Absolutely, comatose is no way to live!


----------



## Hokapsig

home after a week of trudging through Disney and Universal. It was a very nice week to spend with the family. Weather was great, but I am now officially Disney-ed out for another year. We did get to do a tasting at Lake Ridge Winery in central Florida. But we are now home (be it ever so humble). 

Off to Ohio for work tomorrow, then Christmasing until friday.


----------



## the_rayway

Made muffins with my Daughter, then built a tent fort in the living room. Wrapped the family gifts, followed by The Little Mermaid and naps. Played 'catch' inside the house, then had dinner.

Watched The Lone Ranger after the kids were in bed and we laughed like a couple of two-year-olds. Had a few grown-up beverages, and popcorn with seasoning salt, cayenne pepper & fresh Parmesan cheese with the movie. Yum!


----------



## Julie

the_rayway said:


> ...................Watched The Lone Ranger after the kids were in bed and we laughed like a couple of two-year-olds. Had a few grown-up beverages, and popcorn with seasoning salt, cayenne pepper & fresh Parmesan cheese with the movie. Yum!



LOL, my husband and I watched the Lone Ranger last night as well. For the low ratings it got, we thought it was pretty good.


----------



## jamesngalveston

football sunday....hope, san fran looses,denver,kansa city, expecially the panthers.....seahawks,


----------



## mangojack

Stirring my High Bush Cranberry wine in the Primary,7 more days before racking into the Secondary,taste a little tart,maybe just a new wine flavor.we will see.


----------



## Rocky

jamesngalveston said:


> football sunday....hope, san fran looses,denver,kansa city, expecially the panthers.....seahawks,


 
James, I don't care who wins as long as it's my Steelers!


----------



## cmason1957

Five days post knee scoping, kids are coming over for Christmas. No pain meds, besides Ibuprofen for two days. Almost walking normal again and even better, it doesn't feel like there is a knife poking me with every step. I rode my exercise bike for 2 miles at a very slow pace yesterday. I can't wait for PT to begin, so I can drive again.

Let the wine drinking commence. I did wander down to the wine area and tell the ladies aging down there that I hadn't forgotten them and still loved them. My wife laughed at me.


----------



## sour_grapes

Shoveling snow.



Rocky said:


> James, I don't care who wins as long as it's my Steelers!



No way, Rocky!


----------



## jamesngalveston

Least all you folks in snow country kinda know how to deal with it..
a little snow are ice in houston, and its complete chaos....


----------



## the_rayway

Off to do our annual Christmas Caroling with the family. We head out to my hometown and sing for all the 'shut-in' seniors and nursing homes where we know people - they miss out on so much this time of year. 

Then dinner at my Grandma & Grandpa's place so the kids can see them! (they don't get out all that much anymore either).


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching football. Making meatballs and sauce; err, gravy.


----------



## Hokapsig

Working in Ohio today to pay for the family vacation last week. It will be bottling day for the Cranberry Pomegranate tomorrow (and maybe the Seyval Blanc too), racking the Fredonia out of buckets to glass (FINALLY) and maybe starting a batch of Skeeter Pee or Candy Cane for next Christmas. Time to do a taste check on the Chocolate Peppermint Candy Cane too.

I expect to be working with my son (the chief bottler) and a neighborhood boy who attends Penn State and has started a winemaker's club. I am an unofficial member for consultation as some of the members are not of age yet. Strictly legal to drink any Bushy Run Wine.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Bottled 6 cases of beer, hopefully 4 more in a few days - once again...Thank God for the Allinone!!!
We went to friends house last night to do an evening of wine beer tasting (our own wine and brews), and my buddy made fresh rigatoni pasta and a real nice "sauce" of broccoli rabe, Italian sausage, garlic, parmigiana and a touch of crushed red pepper - it was fantastic.
I brought a bottle of Moscato, a bottle of Spumante type sparkling wine and a bottle of Brunello, they all were a hit, my buddies wife absolutely loved the Spumante! I'm going to make her a half dozen bottles using the 2 week method again, it produces real nice sparkling wine!


----------



## olusteebus

Hokapsig said:


> Working in Ohio today to pay for the family vacation last week. It will be bottling day for the Cranberry Pomegranate tomorrow (and maybe the Seyval Blanc too),



Can you describe how you expect that Seyval Blanc to taste.

Thanks


----------



## Enologo

Well my 5 yearold granddaughter was over yesterday and baked a cake with memom and then polished her nails while PaPa made invert suger for the Skeeter Pee.


----------



## jamesngalveston

my sister has a large dog kennel, and let her whole staff off this week for christmas, before she knew she had 40 dogs coming..lol
She called me in distress to go help...I have not been to our property in a while so i went to help...the peacocks were hungry...lol she has 43 now.
notice the solid white one in the background, she has two.


----------



## plowboy

Looks like a seen from a Hitchcock movie. I'm not a big fan of peacocks, I'm a turkey man myself. When I was a kid I was chased and bit by a peacock. 

I'm thinking I'm about to dump my first batch of bad wine. It's a watermelon that I messed up. Took a sample taste today and it almost didn't go down the hatch. I'm gonna give it 3 more month and if it doesn't improve it's going down the drain.


----------



## Hokapsig

olusteebus said:


> Can you describe how you expect that Seyval Blanc to taste.
> 
> Thanks


 
I'm going for a crisp, fruity wine, but I have about a quart of peach wine left over that I might blend in to the 5 gallons of Seyval. So if it has a hint of peach I'm okay with that.


----------



## jamesngalveston

while i was there we have a shallow water pond of about 5 acres...it was covered up with snow geese..which was great to see....


----------



## Hokapsig

Bottled 5 gallons of Cranberry Pomegranate, racked 11 gallons of Fredonia and 6 gallons of Concord. Cleaning buckets of tartrate crystals absolutely SUCKS. But I had one of the neighbor boys who is back in town from his first job come over for some wine and a teacher friend of mine took 2 mixed cases.


----------



## spaniel

jamesngalveston said:


> while i was there we have a shallow water pond of about 5 acres...it was covered up with snow geese..which was great to see....



Aw man. 6 weeks ago I was in North Dakota trying to hunt those things. Phenominal to watch, very difficult to hunt. 

I spent most of the day working on a climate-controlled shooting house in the back of my barn. I'm not sure if it was that or racking a bunch of my wine and moving carboys around, but I tweaked my back a bit so needed to stop doing both.

On the bright side, the peach wine is really showing some promise.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Spaniel, 
Watch that back! One day you tweak it, maybe like a dozen times before, then one day you tweak it so bad that you need surgery to put you back together again (isn't that a nursery rhyme?)... been there done that, I use to be able to move small buildings, always the strongest one in a crowd, always ready for the next manly job....pfffftt....not any more! Even with surgery, I can't remember the last time that my back hasn't hurt, and I mean real gnarly pain...he he


----------



## Hokapsig

Went the gift card route for my wife's Christmas shopping. Stopped by the LHBS for some stocking stuffers for me, but it was closed. Time to go and clean more bottles and get ready to do some more racking....


----------



## Elmer

At work all day.
Cant say it has been too busy. It is more like a ghost town, but gave me some quiet time to get some reports done.
about to bolt out of the office in about an hour. Head home for a party, where the whiskey, wine, beer and port!

Have a happy wednesday!


----------



## mind-eraser

Been a while but I started a white strawberry Merlot and a blackberry Merlot. In the next couple of weeks I'll start a strawberry Lychee. Entered a local contest and came in third place with my Fredonia (added a little rhubarb).


----------



## Hokapsig

Quaffing a couple of wines after church.... a Country Wines (from Indiana, PA) Catawba, a Wylie Winery Muscadine and currently working on a Shurina Cellars Concord.

The presents are wrapped, labeled and under the tree. The kids are old enough that I can get pleasantly tanked and sleep in. Ah, the Christmas memories....


----------



## pjd

I am celebrating Christmas on one of Florida's finest beaches, Lovers Key, with my beautiful wife Diane. Afterwards I may just start some Mango wine with the 30 pounds of frozen mango flesh from last June.
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## cimbaliw

Waiting for my (crazy cat lady) wife to return from the shelter she volunteers at and for our son to wake up. Enjoying a quiet Christmas morning listening to Bill Evans "Blue in Green" album. When all are assembled it will be a day of Food, Wine and enjoying each other's company. We spend each Christmas with just the immediate family. It's the best day of the year. Here's hoping all have a splendid day with the one's you care about the most.

BC


----------



## marly

spent today with our two sons and wives and our only grand son 10 months old ,he is soo sweet and pleasant, love him ,had a great day but was i glad to sit down and enjoy a glass turning into a few glasses of wine.lol


----------



## Hokapsig

After a nice Christmas spent with my family and the inlaws, I learned a very important lesson: not to drink while addressing present labels. After 2 bottles of wine, I was tasked with addressing and applying the labels for my kids presents. Unfortunately my son ended up with a nice mini skirt and my daughter ended up with some computer parts (both of which went over like a fart in church on Christmas morning).


----------



## Pumpkinman

After limping around the past few weeks I finally went and got my foot x-ray'd.....Son of a Bi**h if it isn't fractured....grrrrrrrr.... I can only hope that next year starts better than this one is ending...LOL
Now I'm stuck for a min. of 2-3 weeks in this big ole boot up to my knees....ok...I vented....I feel better!


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom, sorry to hear that buddy. Now that you know, take it easy for a fast healing job.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Yep, now I can blame the swaying back and forth on the boot instead of the wine.....lmao!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Sorry to hear about your foot Tom ! 

I definitely don't want you boot up my ***. LOL


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Me and my family did something a little special this year - we spent the last 2 days at an indoor water park and theme park as we had large Buffett meals and all. 

For the first time my boys left the phones in their rooms !! 

Thanks Steve


----------



## the_rayway

Pumpkinman said:


> After limping around the past few weeks I finally went and got my foot x-ray'd.....Son of a Bi**h if it isn't fractured....grrrrrrrr.... I can only hope that next year starts better than this one is ending...LOL
> Now I'm stuck for a min. of 2-3 weeks in this big ole boot up to my knees....ok...I vented....I feel better!



Oh boo for that Tom! I hope it heals quickly and well.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Thanks!...it will be my new excuse for everything for the next few weeks...LMAO! It's ironic, now that I actually know that there is something wrong with the foot, it seems like I feel it more.....


----------



## Hokapsig

Starting 2 batches of Skeeter Pee (the Easy Peesy recipe) and hoping to bottle the Seyval Blanc and Tempernillo if the Chief Bottler gets back from his college apartment. Then we need to sanitize more bottles in preparation for some of the blending that will take place....


----------



## Runningwolf

vacuumpumpman said:


> Me and my family did something a little special this year - we spent the last 2 days at an indoor water park and theme park as we had large Buffett meals and all.
> 
> For the first time my boys left the phones in their rooms !!
> 
> Thanks Steve



Steve, where did you go?


----------



## olusteebus

I did not do this today but yesterday, I went out on my nephews 17,000 acre hunting preserve. It is in the deep south. They have it to entertain customers in the building industry. 

Deer are there like cattle on a ranch. Plenty of them and I saw some spectacular ones. My nephew and his helper said we didn't see much. I sure did. I am not a hunter but if I were, I could have had a trophy for sure. 

Today, I racked a riesling and cleaned up some other carboys and stuff.


----------



## GreginND

I am, once again, touring airports across the country.


----------



## pjd

I made a big pot of split pea soup using some nice smoked ham hocks I found at the local grocery then I started a 3-4 gallon batch of fermented hot pepper sauce then I decided to start a batch of RayWays Apricot-Habanero jelly. The apricots are rehydrating and I will finish the batch tomorrow. I hope I like it, I multiplied the recipe by six.


----------



## plowboy

Well it would seem like I had my first blond moment in wine making. A couple months back I made a spiced apple and the recipe called for a 1/2 teaspoon of peptic enzyme. Didn't think too much of it till today. It seems to have stopped clearing. Well turners out I should have used 2-1/2 teaspoons after consulting my notes on everything else I have made and the packaging. Duhhhh

So I dumped the missing 2 teaspoons in so hopefully it's a better late than never deal. I know I have read on here but can't remember and don't have the gumpshun to find it lol


----------



## the_rayway

pjd said:


> I made a big pot of split pea soup using some nice smoked ham hocks I found at the local grocery then I started a 3-4 gallon batch of fermented hot pepper sauce then I decided to start a batch of RayWays Apricot-Habanero jelly. The apricots are rehydrating and I will finish the batch tomorrow. I hope I like it, I multiplied the recipe by six.



Hey PJD, that's commitment! Lol. 
Seriously, people go nuts over the stuff - I hope you have the same experience! Remember to leave seeds in if you want to pack more of a punch.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Racked the Sangiovese today, my lord does it taste good!


----------



## sour_grapes

I'm going to Longwood Gardens today:


----------



## reefman

sour_grapes said:


> I'm going to Longwood Gardens today:


Paul,
You must be visiting... You are in my neck of the woods now. 
I live about 45 minutes south of Longwood Gardens. It's one of my favorite places to visit.


----------



## reefman

I just got back from a week visit to my Daughters house, just north of Charlotte, NC.
The weather was 70 degrees the Sunday before Christmas.
(still didn't get my Muscadine grape juice.) I did meet up with my daughters neighbor. He works for Duke power, and his job is to patrol the shoreline of lake Norman. He mentioned seeing lots and lots of wild Muscadines on the lake. Planning a trip back next harvest season...


----------



## pjd

the_rayway said:


> Hey PJD, that's commitment! Lol.
> Seriously, people go nuts over the stuff - I hope you have the same experience! Remember to leave seeds in if you want to pack more of a punch.



I tried it this afternoon, WOW! I love this stuff! lots of heat in the finish that makes you come back for more. Thank you rayway for the recipe!


----------



## the_rayway

pjd said:


> I tried it this afternoon, WOW! I love this stuff! lots of heat in the finish that makes you come back for more. Thank you rayway for the recipe!



Good stuff! I'm glad you like it


----------



## Hokapsig

Bottled the 2012 Valdespina Tempernillo. I am considering bottling the Seyval blanc and I have about 2 cups of Peach that I am thinking of blending in. Let's see what happens...


----------



## Runningwolf

sour_grapes said:


> I'm going to Longwood Gardens today:



Paul what a great place to be visiting. I was there about four years ago and loved it. Hershy Gardens I thought was a bust but this place is awesome.


----------



## pjd

Today we visited J.N. "Ding" Darling National Wildlife Refuge located on Sanibel Island Florida. We were able to get close to a lot of White Pelicans. I never knew they were so large! we normally see Brown Pelicans which are only about one quarter the size of the white ones. Had a great time!


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice pictures Phil. Too bad you're missin out on all the snowy owls up here right now at Presque Isle. They've counted eight different ones so far.


----------



## pjd

Runningwolf said:


> Nice pictures Phil. Too bad you're missin out on all the snowy owls up here right now at Presque Isle. They've counted eight different ones so far.



I am enjoying their pictures and would like to see them but somehow the sunshine and 80 degrees wins out. By the way, a snowy owl was photographed near Jacksonville Florida yesterday. Maybe one will migrate another 6 hours south so I can see one.


----------



## sour_grapes

Reefman and Runningwolf: Yep, I am visiting my family in Philly. We had a very nice afternoon in Longwood Gardens. We had an upscale lunch (Flatiron steak, a nice Silver Palms North Coast Cab), and then toured the indoor Christmas display before strolling the grounds after they turned the Christmas lights on. An amazing estate!


----------



## GaDawg

Bottled my RJ Spagnols Winery Series Merlot and my Grand Cru International Moscato


----------



## jamesngalveston

pjd, we get the white pelicans in the winter by the thousands...they are big, and make a big mess on your boat dock...
i was at the farm yesterday, and the peigons were eating with the peacocks, a big red tailed hawk swooped in and grapped a peigon...quite a site to witness.


----------



## Hokapsig

Remember all that stuff I wanted to get done in the past 2 weeks of vacation? Well, I've got one day to get it all done. DOH!!!!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

I get to start my Black Forrest Port and Peach Chardonnay plus start my new hobby of cheese making. I got the Mozzarella kit and have read thru all the instructions 3 times. Seems pretty basic and something I can handle easily if I could only figure out a way to get the thermometer out of the holder. :-/


----------



## jamesngalveston

I have a two 3 day vip passes for the space.com here in Galveston...should be entertaing to watch.....


----------



## Elmer

We have a high temp of -1 today. So I am bundling the kids up an taking them out birthday shopping for my wife. Her bday is 1/6.
I will then be bottling some crap/apple. Racking some Pinot noir.
Racking and sweetening some Oaked Choco/rasp


----------



## sour_grapes

I am planning to bottle my CC Amarone!

Later, friends are coming over for a sumptuous lobster dinner.

ETA: the store where I ordered my lobsters fumbled the ball, so I had to drive down to the Milwaukee Public Market to pick up some live lobsters. This ate in to my bottling time too much. Will try to bottle tomorrow (if I am not too hung over!)


----------



## Pumpkinman

Going to get a few Tats priced, time to add to my "collection".


----------



## GreginND

I'm going to try to stay warm.


----------



## reefman

It was 9 degrees F here in Maryland this morning, but the sun came out and last I looked it was 25F. ND is playing Towson, MD today. You guys have the edge.


----------



## GreginND

Towson is a good team but a few mistakes and a number of fouls kept them back today. Not to mention the horrible field that turned into a torn up sandbox. In the end the Bison got their three-peat 35-7.


----------



## Loxalibations

Today I am diving into my virgin winemaker experience. 1st attempt ever. I ordered a simple kit on eBay (for which the recipe book is back ordered) & acquired a hydrometer. After days of internet searching and getting more confused by the moment I decided to just do it. 3 quarts + 1pt CranGrape 100% juice mix, 1 cup water, 2cups sugar heat mixed in for a sp of 1.097 or 8 (IF I'm reading correct). Brought it all up to simmering hot. Tossed in 2tsp acid just because I don't have a ph test kit and might as well. Cooling now and adding yeast pack when it reaches room temp. The more reading I did the more i realized that I was not going to find a simple step 1-2-3.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pitched the yeast on my Yakima Syrah earlier this morning. Later will be taking down the Christmas tree, making chicken soup and watching some cold football.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Another night without sleep...grrrrr... on a good note, I started another double batch of multigrain bread using some of the spent grain from my last batch of home brew 2 days ago, the family should wake up to the smell of fresh baked bread.


----------



## the_rayway

Tom, what's up with the no sleep? I'm sure your family will appreciate the bread though 

Going to the Children's Museum this morning with my sister in law and all the kids. 

Then dinner at my parents' place where we will say goodbye to my brother's soon to be mother in law, as she is heading back to Mexico City tomorrow.


----------



## cmason1957

Shoveling snow! We are expected to get about 12 or so inches today. Here in Missouri it is nearly the apocalypse. I hope that my wine makes it through okay.

Also racking my pear that should be almost ready to go under airlock after 10 days of open air fermenting at 63 degrees F, in my basement. It could wait until tomorrow, but then I wouldn't have anything to do today.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Used my Buon Vino Mini Jet for the first time today. I definitely made it more complicated in my head than it actually was. Worked really well and only lost about an 1/8 of a cup. Used the coarse filter (#1) today. In a few days I will use the polishing (#2) and then wait a couple days and bottle. I'll have to take Santa out for dinner as a thank you for getting it for me.


----------



## ckvchestnut

mangojack said:


> Stirring my High Bush Cranberry wine in the Primary,7 more days before racking into the Secondary,taste a little tart,maybe just a new wine flavor.we will see.



High mangojack... What recipe are you following or did you devise it on your own? I have planted a hedge row of hb cranberries with the intention of one day trying it in a wine... Did it start out on the acidic side?


----------



## Pumpkinman

Raelene,
I haven't slept more than a few hours a night for a few yrs, it sucks, but I get to enjoy the middle of the night in complete silence..lol .. Every few weeks my body will tell me "enough is enough" and I'll crash on and off all day as if I was recharging myself.
The bread came out very well, two loaves disappeared!


----------



## jamesngalveston

are you running a snow plow are what. u cant go without sleep ....come on mannnnnnn....


----------



## Runningwolf

ShelleyDickison said:


> Used my Buon Vino Mini Jet for the first time today. I definitely made it more complicated in my head than it actually was. Worked really well and only lost about an 1/8 of a cup. Used the coarse filter (#1) today. In a few days I will use the polishing (#2) and then wait a couple days and bottle. I'll have to take Santa out for dinner as a thank you for getting it for me.



Shelly in the future if you only filter clear (no sediment) wine you can skip all the other filters and just use the tightest one. When I had a mini jet I had no problems filtering 30 gallons with the same set of pads with only a few minutes of break in between carboys.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Runningwolf said:


> Shelly in the future if you only filter clear (no sediment) wine you can skip all the other filters and just use the tightest one. When I had a mini jet I had no problems filtering 30 gallons with the same set of pads with only a few minutes of break in between carboys.




That's good to know. This was a 3 gallon black currant that I had started in August. Last racking was November and when I transferred it to a clean carboy per instructions there was no sediment in it. I was under the impression from talking to the brew store I had to run it through all 3 grades of pads before I could bottle. He graciously sold me all 3 sets. Now I know, Thank You.


----------



## Runningwolf

Yeah well if I cared about the almighty buck, I would have told you the same thing. If I cared about you as a winemaker I would show you where you could save to spend money on something else.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Yeah well if I cared about the almighty buck, I would have told you the same thing. If I cared about you as a winemaker I would show you where you could save to spend money on something else.



Who in the he11 are you talking too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deezil

Julie said:


> Who in the he11 are you talking too!!!!!!!!!!!!!



.....



Runningwolf said:


> Shelly in the future if you only filter clear (no sediment) wine you can skip all the other filters and just use the tightest one. When I had a mini jet I had no problems filtering 30 gallons with the same set of pads with only a few minutes of break in between carboys.





ShelleyDickison said:


> That's good to know. This was a 3 gallon black currant that I had started in August. Last racking was November and when I transferred it to a clean carboy per instructions there was no sediment in it. I was under the impression from talking to the brew store I had to run it through all 3 grades of pads before I could bottle. He graciously sold me all 3 sets. Now I know, Thank You.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Runningwolf said:


> Shelly in the future if you only filter clear (no sediment) wine you can skip all the other filters and just use the tightest one. When I had a mini jet I had no problems filtering 30 gallons with the same set of pads with only a few minutes of break in between carboys.



That's great info thanks! You just saved me some money! I do mostly reds so I haven't had a chance or the need yet to use my filter system...


----------



## Runningwolf

ckvchestnut said:


> That's great info thanks! You just saved me some money! I do mostly reds so I haven't had a chance or the need yet to use my filter system...



If you wanted to you could go with the middle grade filter if you wanted. No need to use the tightest one.


----------



## ckvchestnut

I've a silly question! Isn't easy to tell them apart once the original packing is gone? I got the larger one the super jet, not the mini jet nearly new with some other equipment i was purchasing. It came with 25 filter pads in a plastic bag they are unused and a pack of number 1 filter pads that were in original packaging. I've tried comparing them to see if I can see a difference but can't really. Would be nice if they were marked individually 1,2 or 3.


----------



## Runningwolf

You're right. Once they're out of the package I don't think there is any way to tell the difference.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Wonderful :-D


----------



## ShelleyDickison

*Bit the bullet on some Reds*

After debating for months I have finally ordered my Red Wine Kits today. I ordered the Grand Cru International Cabernet Sauvignon and the Syrah-California. I am hoping they are pretty good for my first attempt at Red Wine. Anybody have feedback on this please.


----------



## GaDawg

Today I started a RJS Grand Cru International Gewurtztraminer. The only change I made is I substituted LALVIN 71B-1122 for the LALVIN EC 1118. Temp 74F, S.G. 1.080.


----------



## sour_grapes

Walked through -12F temps to get to work. And, ironically, no one is here, so I am wasting time on WMT instead of working!


----------



## kryptonitewine

Work was cancelled today due to snow and -15 temp. It warmed up to a balmy -9. I'm reading posts and tweaked a wine I have in secondary. As I'm reading I added a couple kits for the to do list.


----------



## hedgerow-wine

I have just started 4 gallons of Rice & Raisin, wine.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Im freezing....i know , i know, im a wuss...can not help it.
was 28 last night, 33 today, 29 tonight.....for us on the gulf coast its like hell has frozen over.....we are not prepared for it as our good friends up northk...If i didnt have my cold weather gear from my many trips up north it would be worst....


----------



## ckvchestnut

jamesngalveston said:


> Im freezing....i know , i know, im a wuss...can not help it. was 28 last night, 33 today, 29 tonight.....for us on the gulf coast its like hell has frozen over.....we are not prepared for it as our good friends up northk...If i didnt have my cold weather gear from my many trips up north it would be worst....



Just because we're prepared doesn't mean we like it! :-D could use spring yesterday!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

*It's Official*

For all the cold thats being felt


----------



## plowboy

All it takes is time. By now I'm acclimatize to the sub zero temps. It's only when it gets below -30*c that I take notice.


----------



## Hokapsig

Took a day off of work to do some side consulting. I got a call to see if we could cancel work tomorrow due to the temps. I have tomorrow as a vacation day to do another day of side consulting, so I'm not really caring.

Checked the SG on the Skeeter Pee and it's down to 1.050. Another day or 2 and I'll add the rest of the lemon and more energizer.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Washed 4 more cases of beer bottles and bottled my Oktoberfest, this is hands down the best brew that I've made, I'm almost done stocking up the inventory, plus, I'd rather be inside washing bottles than outside!


----------



## Julie

Well I was hoping for a no work day but that ain't happening so I at least got JEAN DAY!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Well I was hoping for a no work day but that ain't happening so I at least got JEAN DAY!!!!



Any relation to Doris Day?


----------



## jamesngalveston

love those jean days, are I did when I worked in an office...hoorah for u.


----------



## Pumpkinman

LMAO! I had a sweatpants day! Talk about "ghetto Monday"....lol, when I worked as an IT consultant in NYC, it was suit and tie everyday....blah!


----------



## plowboy

No pants days are the best hands down.


----------



## Julie

Dan , I know it's been awhile but jean day is - no school and I get to go to work in jeans and not have to deal with any crap. It's happy dance time! With any luck the superintendent won't show up tomorrow either


----------



## Pumpkinman

> No pants days are the best hands down.


Now that is funny stuff!


----------



## Julie

plowboy said:


> No pants days are the best hands down.



Plowboy . Who said anything about no pants?


----------



## vernsgal

well today was supposed to be desk day. The time I take to catch up on all my paper work piling up ,except I found myself on this site more than I've ever been on. Needless to say, I never finished my paper work !


----------



## Deezil

plowboy said:


> No pants days are the best hands down.



No pants?
Hands down?

Please.. Keep your hands where we can see them


----------



## Pumpkinman

LOL...hands on the keyboard young man!


----------



## the_rayway

OH MY WORD. I have the worst mental picture right now.



Lol.


----------



## Pumpkinman

LMAO!!! Do you see what you miss when you don't stop around for a day...LOL!!


----------



## sour_grapes

I just pitched yeast on a CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah kit. I am using ICV-D254 yeast.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I just pitched yeast on a CC Showcase Yakima Valley Syrah kit. I am using ICV-D254 yeast.



Very nice! Mine is bubbling away with RP15 and moving quickly. Pitched on Sunday, last night was already to 1.020. I'm hoping it'll slow a bit so I can leave it on the skins 6-8 days. I usually rack right around 1.000.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Very nice! Mine is bubbling away with RP15 and moving quickly. Pitched on Sunday, last night was already to 1.020. I'm hoping it'll slow a bit so I can leave it on the skins 6-8 days. I usually rack right around 1.000.



Hey, simpatico batches! Hope yours turns out well. Wow, that does seem like a quick fermentation. I just checked my notes. As you may recall, I used RP15 on my last batch (a Malbec). It got to 1.028 in about 3.5 days, so not that different. It really went quickly from 1.072 (when I added the nutrients) to 1.02x.

Gosh, I never thought about the fact that fast ferment => less time on skins. I have it at 75 F now. I could take it out of the warm room (where my furnace is) and put in in a cold room (which is about 60 F). Supposedly, the yeast can tolerate down to 54 F. (Yours can only go down to 68 F.) Maybe I will do that at about the half-sugar mark.... Of course, you get more extraction at higher temperatures -- Catch 22!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Started my first red wine kits today. A Syrah and a Cabernet Sauvignon. I am very excited. I hope the yumminess of the smell of the juice stays the same.


----------



## bakervinyard

Racked my pressed apple cider and my Chilian Pinot Noir. Recieved my Eclipse Pinot in the mail today. Also working on a wine rack for my son to hold the Malbec I made for him. Only problem is the wife likes it to much won't have enough to fill the rack. Lol. Bakervinyard


----------



## jamesngalveston

building a blackberry press for this spring..organized a years worth of chemicals, made a new spread sheet for 2014 wine notes, and since it was 68, used the weedeater on the yard...bought fertilzer for my blackberries,citrus trees.


----------



## plowboy

Went swimming for the first time in a long time and I'm in worse shape than I though. I use to swim competitively and marathons in high school. I spent most the time towing my wife around the pool, she can swim to save her life but that's about it. She just started mat leave so we are looking for things to do to to keep from going insane. 

So it looks like I now have a fitness goal. Got to get back into frog shape


----------



## StoneCreek

Today I decided to drive around to a few of the places I knew Cactus was growing and picked some Prickly Pears. Got home and bagged them into 3# bags and tossed all 14 freezer bags into the freezer in preparation for my next batch of wine. Had a fun day and even after picking 42 pounds I still left a lot on the last stand of cacti I found!


----------



## Hokapsig

Plow, I know how you feel. I was on a nationally ranked relay team when I was young and swam into high school and intramurals in college, but can't do a lap today.

Added my 3 tsp of Superferment and the second bottles to my 2 batches of Skeeter Pee. SG's down to 1.030 and 1.020. Currently enjoying a nice pink Catawba on Pizza and Wine night.


----------



## Pumpkinman

.
.
.Got barrel #4 in today, I used the same method to prep/hydrate as I did with the last barrel, I placed the barrel in a plastic storage container and filled the container with a few gallons of boiling water, I then followed the normal prep instructions. Using this method, both the inside of the barrel and the out side cam in contact with boiling water.
The barrel appears sealed after two hours.
.
.
.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Pumpkinman said:


> .
> .
> .Got barrel #4 in today, I used the same method to prep/hydrate as I did with the last barrel, I placed the barrel in a plastic storage container and filled the container with a few gallons of boiling water, I then followed the normal prep instructions. Using this method, both the inside of the barrel and the out side cam in contact with boiling water.
> The barrel appears sealed after two hours.
> .
> .
> .



I am soo Jealous Tom !!
That barrel looks so fantastic !!

Please keep us updated


----------



## Pumpkinman

I can't wait to fill it tomorrow!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Just for the record, the barrel didn't leak, and to my surprise, at 8 am the barrel was still warm to the touch, I filled it will boiling water over 15 hrs ago and it is still maintaining a decent temp, I must say that this is a direct reflection of the craftsmanship of the cooperage. Once again, Vadai has shown that it sells a top notch product.


----------



## Elmer

I am going to bottle some crab apple.
Add some peptic to some Choco/ rasp to try get rid of the haze .

I am going to start WE selection Barolo .
I am going to add my left over (stored in deep freezer) super Tuscan grapeskins.

And laundry & sins birthday party


----------



## ffemt128

I haven't done anything wine related in a while. Yesterday I cleaned some bottles. Will give the wines a Racking next week when I'm off work. Been busy with life in general. Can't wait til March for our Disney trip. This will be our first big vacation with our 7 y/o. She doesn't know anything about it yet. Will tell her on her birthday next month...


----------



## Boatboy24

ffemt128 said:


> Can't wait til March for our Disney trip. This will be our first big vacation with our 7 y/o. She doesn't know anything about it yet. Will tell her on her birthday next month...



We took our 6 and 4 year olds in November and didn't tell them until we woke them up to go to the airport. So fun. She will have a blast.


----------



## Johngottshall

Runningwolf said:


> If you wanted to you could go with the middle grade filter if you wanted. No need to use the tightest one.



The #2 filter pads are what I use and it clears excellent I filter both red and whites


----------



## ffemt128

Boatboy24 said:


> We took our 6 and 4 year olds in November and didn't tell them until we woke them up to go to the airport. So fun. She will have a blast.



We're somehow going to incorporate telling her into her birthday gift next month when she turns 7. May send her a card from Cinderella inviting her to a visit at her castle. We'll think of something...


----------



## Pumpkinman

We love Disney, you get to act like a kid again! We all can't wait to go back!


----------



## ckvchestnut

ffemt128 said:


> I haven't done anything wine related in a while. Yesterday I cleaned some bottles. Will give the wines a Racking next week when I'm off work. Been busy with life in general. Can't wait til March for our Disney trip. This will be our first big vacation with our 7 y/o. She doesn't know anything about it yet. Will tell her on her birthday next month...




OMG your daughter will remember it for the rest of her life! We have gone a few times but the most memorable has to be when we celebrated our daughter's 7th birthday there. She got a bday card from goofy left in the hotel room... So much fun.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Racked my California Syrah to secondary today. Question: Does it have to be covered like the white wines? It just looked so PURDY, I didn't want to cover it. But I will (sigh) if I have to and as soon as the laundry is done as that is where my carboy cover is at the moment.


----------



## jamesngalveston

shelly, i think you will be ok without covering..but i would top it off some more...just to be on the safe side..looks good...i bet it has a nice finish color.


----------



## Enologo

Today all I did was some cleaning and de-labeling of bottles that I didn't get to complete yesterday. But yesterday - racked 18 gallons of the wedding wine (Pinot Noir), racked 18 gallons of the Nero Davola/Dolcetta blend and racked 6 and a half gallons of Skeeter Pee.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Shelley,
Cover the carboy, avoid putting your carboys in direct sunlight. It may effect the color of the wine,UV is no good to wine


----------



## REDRUM

So, this week we're house-sitting for my inlaws (while they're off on holidays) and looking after their garden, including the vines ... and as luck would have it summer has decided to really hit hard.

Currently in the second day of a 5-day spell of temperatures above 40*C (that's 104*F) ... today it reached 45 (113). 

The grapes are suffering, they are only just going through veraison and already a lot of them are getting sunburned / shrivelled.  Pretty sure not much can be done (different canopy management might have made a difference), other than just pump them with water which is unrealistic. 

Could do with a polar vortex right about now  ...


----------



## vernsgal

ShelleyDickison said:


> Racked my California Syrah to secondary today. Question: Does it have to be covered like the white wines? It just looked so PURDY, I didn't want to cover it. But I will (sigh) if I have to and as soon as the laundry is done as that is where my carboy cover is at the moment.


Shelley, as pumpkinman said, cover it! I know,lol, you like to see it but since it's in laundryroom it'll look much purdier 6 mos. from now if you covered.


----------



## jamesngalveston

sorry shelly did not see where you said it was in direct sunlight.
I saw a window with blinds and a cover over it....
I keep mine in a room similar, I have to turn a light on to see.


----------



## Pumpkinman

I made a dozen bottles of sparking wine, half Chardonnay, half Pinot Noir using the Fast method, can't wait to crack them open in a few weeks!


----------



## sour_grapes

I racked my WE SI Argentine Malbec to secondary (or, should I say, to "secondary").


----------



## the_rayway

Added my roasted pumpkin & sweet potato to my January WOTM.


----------



## jamesngalveston

I made a press ,and dont like it..today I am going to make a masher out of a rolling pin ,hydraulic motor,some kind of chute to add fruit too.
Trying to get ready for all the blackberries this spring..
Planning to have at least 100 gallons are more of pure juice.


----------



## jamesngalveston

also trying to make wine from, lets say plant material for the new emerging markets....


----------



## ckvchestnut

jamesngalveston said:


> also trying to make wine from, lets say plant material for the new emerging markets....



Plant material? What kind?


----------



## jamesngalveston

LOL...purple kind of plant material....


----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> I made a press ,and dont like it..today I am going to make a masher out of a rolling pin ,hydraulic motor,some kind of chute to add fruit too.
> Trying to get ready for all the blackberries this spring..
> Planning to have at least 100 gallons are more of pure juice.





jamesngalveston said:


> also trying to make wine from, lets say plant material for the new emerging markets....





jamesngalveston said:


> LOL...purple kind of plant material....



Blackberry grappa? If so, I love the concept.


----------



## LoneStarLori

jamesngalveston said:


> also trying to make wine from, lets say plant material for the new emerging markets....



Will this new wine pair well with brownies?


----------



## vernsgal

Today my daughter came over and taught me to make some of my fav. sushi.We made Miso soup, Dynamite and California rolls, Veg. and Prawn tempura and sashimi. We made wa-ay to much for just the 2 of us, but it was fun (and yum yum!)


----------



## REDRUM

jamesngalveston said:


> also trying to make wine from, lets say plant material for the new emerging markets....



:
Look forward to reading the tasting notes...


----------



## jamesngalveston

you have to keep up with the latest trends,emerging markets and retail concepts..in order to become sucessfull, on a higher plain......


----------



## the_rayway

vernsgal said:


> Today my daughter came over and taught me to make some of my fav. sushi.We made Miso soup, Dynamite and California rolls, Veg. and Prawn tempura and sashimi. We made wa-ay to much for just the 2 of us, but it was fun (and yum yum!)



Oh wow Kim!
That makes me hungry! I haven't had sushi in awhile.


----------



## plowboy

Nothing like starting the day by "sampling" from 3 batches of wine. Everything is progressing tickityboo


----------



## Julie

plowboy said:


> Nothing like starting the day by "sampling" from 3 batches of wine. Everything is progressing tickityboo


 
I bet if you wasn't "sampling" you would not be using the word "tickityboo"


----------



## Pumpkinman

HAHAHA...Now that's funny stuff!

How big were the samples, 16 oz each...LOL!!!!


----------



## GreginND

Preparing a talk for our Grape and Wine Associate conference: Wine Making for Beginners


----------



## Boatboy24

Cleaned up in the wine lab a bit. De-labeled a bunch of bottles. Sanitized bottles, then racked and bottled my EP Amarone. Just pitched the yeast on the Kenridge LR Tempranillo Garnacha. Now off to grill up some jerk chicken for lunch.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sitting in front of walkers waiting for them to open up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## clight385

What are you picking up?


----------



## the_rayway

Recovering from food poisoning. Ugh.


----------



## Johngottshall

Delabeled and washed 5 cases of bottles. Blending my blueberry and elderberry. Took count of bottles I have 12 cases cleaned and washed.


----------



## sour_grapes

the_rayway said:


> Recovering from food poisoning. Ugh.



Oh, no! Whatcha eat, Raelene?


----------



## Runningwolf

the_rayway said:


> Oh wow Kim!
> That makes me hungry! I haven't had sushi in awhile.





the_rayway said:


> Recovering from food poisoning. Ugh.



Now that sums it all up for me!!


----------



## HenryMae

Today I picked up:
2 - 5 gallon glass carboys
2 cases 750ml wine bottles
1 case 375ml wine bottles
Portuguese Corker
100 corks
8" funnel
Carboy brush
Wine bottle brush
Assorted bungs
Carboy handle


This damn hobby!


----------



## Runningwolf

clight385 said:


> What are you picking up?



I got Diamond, Traminette and Rougeon.


----------



## big-al

Cleared room in the basement for a new wine Rack, current one is full and need more room. Can't find plans for a diamond rack I like so I will have to design my own. Planning something around 8' by 5'or 6'.


----------



## bakervinyard

This damn hobby! HenryMae, Don't worry it gets worse. Just got done making my 3rd wine rack thought it would be enough storage for my wine, boy was I wrong. I also just picked up another fermentation bucket so I can ferment mutiply batches at once. Lol, Bakervinyard


----------



## jamesngalveston

Well..I got to hang out with casey keenun, texans quarterback and two cheerleaders from the houston rockets....Nice day ....think I am in love with renata from brazil...


----------



## vernsgal

Runningwolf said:


> Now that sums it all up for me!!



No wonder you're always sent to the corner


----------



## vernsgal

the_rayway said:


> Recovering from food poisoning. Ugh.



Hope you're feeling better soon


----------



## Pumpkinman

Just finished back sweetening and bottling 4 bottles of Arancello, an Orange version of Limoncello, and 2 bottles of Fragolina, a Strawberry version of Limoncello. These are dangerous, specially when you have some left over, but not enough to fill a bottle...someone had to dispose of it properly...he he he


----------



## vernsgal

Pumpkinman said:


> Just finished back sweetening and bottling 4 bottles of Arancello, an Orange version of Limoncello, and 2 bottles of Fragolina, a Strawberry version of Limoncello. These are dangerous, specially when you have some left over, but not enough to fill a bottle...someone had to dispose of it properly...he he he



I love Limoncello! Gotta be careful with it though cause it sure sneaks up on you


----------



## jojabri

Just finished back sweetening my Dragon Blood. Making up my shopping list for going to the LHBS tomorrow. Since it's about 35 minutes away, I don't go as often as I'd like, and I have to make a list. 
Other than that, nothing, maybe a bit of house cleaning. Heck, I haven't even crawled outta my PJs today. Can ya say "lazy"?


----------



## Pumpkinman

Kim,
This has snuck up and almost knocked me to the floor!!! LMFAO!
Bed Time for this ild man...h he!


----------



## the_rayway

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, no! Whatcha eat, Raelene?



I had the most amazing ribeye skewers with sauces at a new Brazilian restaurant in town with my coworkers.

I think it was the in-house made mayo...but it was SO GOOD!!!


----------



## vernsgal

Pumpkinman said:


> Kim,
> This has snuck up and almost knocked me to the floor!!! LMFAO!
> Bed Time for this ild man...h he!



Hahahaha! I told you to watch that stuff!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Raelene,
I hope that you are feeling better. 
It seems that the older I get the less tolerant my stomach gets, I made the most incredible Bolognese Sauce for dinner Friday night, I made meatballs, cooked up some Italian Sausage, pork cooked in it as well until it was falling apart, this sauce was packed with flavor...lol
I was craving a big dinner like my mother use to make when we were young, I bought some fresh made ravioli, 4 cheese and some meat ravioli to mix in...yep, I was drooling...lol...
We had dinner, A bottle of Chianti, a bottle of Lambrusco, but I couldn't really eat much, which surprised me, and let me tell you... I didn't digest that the whole night...Wheeeeeeew....I liked it better when I was young and could eat a horse..lol....I mean, come on...what kind of Italian cannot tolerate a good plate of pasta....gheesh.....


----------



## ckvchestnut

vernsgal said:


> Today my daughter came over and taught me to make some of my fav. sushi.We made Miso soup, Dynamite and California rolls, Veg. and Prawn tempura and sashimi. We made wa-ay to much for just the 2 of us, but it was fun (and yum yum!)




That did look yummy!


----------



## ckvchestnut

the_rayway said:


> Recovering from food poisoning. Ugh.




Hope you're feeling better! My Dad just barely got over salmonella poisoning and it wasn't pretty!


----------



## Runningwolf

Pumpkinman said:


> Raelene,
> I hope that you are feeling better.
> It seems that the older I get the less tolerant my stomach gets, I made the most incredible Bolognese Sauce for dinner Friday night, I made meatballs, cooked up some Italian Sausage, pork cooked in it as well until it was falling apart, this sauce was packed with flavor...lol



Recipe please!


----------



## jamesngalveston

do you use carrots in your sauce, and some cream at the end.


----------



## Elmer

Cleaning and delabeling 2 dozen bottles.
Starting a small batch if welches for topping up purposes.

Day 2 of building Legos.
Today is. A kit consisting of 996 pieces


----------



## mind-eraser

The Strawberry Merlot I bottled last week came out very good. I increased the alcohol content to about 11-12% by adding 4 pounds of sugar with the yeast. As I do with all my wines. Don't like cool-aid. Next week I'm planning on bottling the Blackberry Merlot. And maybe start the Strawberry Lychee. Last year I made about 50 gallons of wine. I did give some away, but where did the rest go? I drink a little more now. But not that much, I don't think.


----------



## vernsgal

Pumpkinman said:


> It seems that the older I get the less tolerant my stomach gets, I made the most incredible Bolognese Sauce for dinner Friday night, I made meatballs, cooked up some Italian Sausage, pork cooked in it as well until it was falling apart, this sauce was packed with flavor...lol
> I was craving a big dinner like my mother use to make when we were young, I bought some fresh made ravioli, 4 cheese and some meat ravioli to mix in...yep, I was drooling...lol...
> We had dinner, A bottle of Chianti, a bottle of Lambrusco, but I couldn't really eat much, which surprised me, and let me tell you... I didn't digest that the whole night...Wheeeeeeew....I liked it better when I was young and could eat a horse..lol....I mean, come on...what kind of Italian cannot tolerate a good plate of pasta....gheesh.....





Runningwolf said:


> Recipe please!



What Dan said please!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Would you believe me if I told you that I haven't used recipes since I left the restaurant business, unless I'm baking.
I'll try to put something together.


----------



## vernsgal

Pumpkinman said:


> Would you believe me if I told you that I haven't used recipes since I left the restaurant business, unless I'm baking.
> I'll try to put something together.



Thanks Tom!


----------



## Boatboy24

Alton Brown has a very good Bolognese recipe. It can be found on foodnetwork.com. It was featured on an episode of Good Eats, where he walks through it in detail.


----------



## Julie

Last night I did something I really did not think I would ever I do. My husband is still laughing. I drank a wine from a plastic cup!!!!!!!! loL, I have a history of needing a wine glass to drink wine out of to the point of always having one with me.

Lol, we went to Blomington, IN, our daughter and her fiancée are moving back to PA and needed some help. Never thought she would have her wine glasses packed a way!


----------



## Elmer

Elmer said:


> Cleaning and delabeling 2 dozen bottles.
> Starting a small batch if welches for topping up purposes.
> 
> Day 2 of building Legos.
> Today is. A kit consisting of 996 pieces




I should add to this:
3 loads of laundry
1 load of dishes
Took out trash & recycling
Took a half hour walk with son in 29 degree weather. 
Boiled up some sparkalloid to clear my chocolate/rasp

Started drinking the other half of my chianti (did not hold up on day 2 after being opened)
Watched foot ball while standing in kitchen.

This is all the things I do to keep my mind off the fact that my wife has reduced my Calorie in tack by 1/2!


----------



## jamesngalveston

julie, i do will not drink out of plastic, period.
I carry cocktail glasses with me where i travel to...I can not stand plastic anything.....My hat is off to you lady.
I have found at times, it is nesecarry, but I kinda hide my head when drinking from plastic.


----------



## vernsgal

Julie said:


> Last night I did something I really did not think I would ever I do. My husband is still laughing. I drank a wine from a plastic cup!!!!!!!! loL, I have a history of needing a wine glass to drink wine out of to the point of always having one with me.
> 
> Lol, we went to Blomington, IN, our daughter and her fiancée are moving back to PA and needed some help. Never thought she would have her wine glasses packed a way!



Lol. I'm the same with needing a proper glass. My worse wasn't as bad as that, it was having to drink my wine from a coffee cup when camping once.


----------



## Julie

vernsgal said:


> Lol. I'm the same with needing a proper glass. My worse wasn't as bad as that, it was having to drink my wine from a coffee cup when camping once.



Lol, add some spices and warm it up!!!!!! 

I can't even say I was drinking from a red solo cup !!!! BUT it was awesome to be with my daughter, I miss her and now she will only be a 3 1/2 hour drive instead of a 7 1/2 hour drive, I'm not telling her nor the rest of the family this but that was worth dring from a plastic cup!!!!!!


----------



## vernsgal

Julie said:


> Lol, add some spices and warm it up!!!!!!
> 
> I can't even say I was drinking from a red solo cup !!!! BUT it was awesome to be with my daughter, I miss her and now she will only be a 3 1/2 hour drive instead of a 7 1/2 hour drive, I'm not telling her nor the rest of the family this but that was worth dring from a plastic cup!!!!!!



That's Great!! I wish mine (daughter ) was closer. I'm on baby wait time right now. She's due any day. I'd drink from a styrofoam cup if it meant she would move closer.


----------



## Boatboy24

jamesngalveston said:


> julie, i do will not drink out of plastic, period.
> I carry cocktail glasses with me where i travel to...I can not stand plastic anything.....My hat is off to you lady.
> I have found at times, it is nesecarry, but I kinda hide my head when drinking from plastic.



I bought a couple stainless steel wine glasses for camping last year. Got tired of drinking g out of the solo cups.


----------



## jojabri

I've had a an awesome day! Woke up early, browsed the web, made the man coffee and left him and the child at home as I went to the LHBS. I bought a real corker! So excited to use it rather than that plastic peice of junk my hubby originally bought for me!! Now I fell a bit more "upscale". Perhaps that's silly, but it's a fairly expensive piece of equipment. Related: My hubby's besties and a few cousins make wine, and now I get to be like, "Wanna borrow my corker?"

Then I went to a few grocery stores for some supplies and caught some great deals! Skittles for $1.99 per bag and Old Orchard concentrates 10 for $10 and get the 11th one free! So I stocked up! 

I plan on starting up another batch of Dragon Blood tonight, since my hubby LOVED it, and probably a Tropical variant of Dragon Blood.


----------



## sour_grapes

vernsgal said:


> That's Great!! I wish mine (daughter ) was closer. I'm on baby wait time right now. She's due any day. I'd drink from a styrofoam cup if it meant she would move closer.



Reminds me of the end of "Sideways."


----------



## GreginND

I generally prefer glass too. But after seeing this, if I haven't brought my own glass, I reach for the plastic in a hotel. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/fQ1gCEr_sXA[/ame]


----------



## Pumpkinman

Holy Lord!!! I use to travel a lot, and to think that my wife thought I was nuts for bringing my own glasses for us...yes, I am picky, I bring my own pillows too...lol


----------



## Pumpkinman

On a separate note....it's 8:30 am...I think I'll try to finally go to sleep....grrrrrr...


----------



## jamesngalveston

well...i have to admit..not only to i take my own glass..I also take my own pillows....just makes me more comfortable.


----------



## LoneStarLori

My girls bought me these 'glasses' for Christmas and they are really awesome. Made by Govino they are BPA free polymer,thin and just crystal clear. They are kind of strange to hold because they actually have some flex to them. But perfect for the hot tub and beach.

Funny story of why they bought them. Last Easter when all of my family was here, my 3 girls decided to have a hot tub wine party till 3:30 am. (assuming Mom would take care of their kids when they work up at dawn) Well, when I got up the next morning, I passed by the cabinet where I keep my Reidel glasses and there was one of my glasses, sitting beside the others, except with the the stem only about 2 in. long and taped together with zebra striped duct tape. It took 3 months for them to fess up as to who did it. Turned out is was a conspiracy of all three. I have to give them points for originality.

*Govino glasses*


----------



## reefman

I have a friend who worked as a maid at a motel during semester breaks in College. She says they were TOLD her to use the same rag to clean EVERYTHING in the rooms under their care. She gagged and found another job the next semester, and never stayed at that Motel again.


----------



## plowboy

My wine glasses where "borrowed" from a hotel. They are pretty much the same as the ones in the picture above. They do the trick quite nicely.


----------



## jojabri

Snowed in today. I probably COULD go out, but I'd rather stay home in my comfy warm jammies, watch some movies, and maybe tinker a bit.

Oh, and glasses, HA! I have about 100 glasses! I was quoted some RIDICULOUS price for renting them for my wedding last year. I decided it was more cost conscious to just buy a bunch from Wal-Mart. There not fancy, but they do the trick. Plus, we've rented them out for weddings, so I've MADE money on them. I suppose I shalt not complain.


----------



## reefman

worked closed down early today because of the major snow storm.(noon time) When I got home the wife was shoveling the snow, so I helped finish it up. This was just the first 4 inches.
A few hours later I went back out and shoveled another 4 inches, They are predicting 6 tp 12 total. Already got 8.
Anyway, I was so tired, I had to call for an emergency delivery.


----------



## bakervinyard

Sitting in my living room waiting for the plumber to fix my furnace. No heat in the house. Don't recall ever sitting in my living room with my jacket and gloves drinking a glass of wine. Lol, Bakervinyard


----------



## Julie

bakervinyard said:


> Sitting in my living room waiting for the plumber to fix my furnace. No heat in the house. Don't recall ever sitting in my living room with my jacket and gloves drinking a glass of wine. Lol, Bakervinyard



How cold is it suppose to get tonight? You take care up there! It is going to -3 here but I have a nice toasty wood burner that is awesome to sit in front with a glass of wine.


----------



## bakervinyard

Julie said:


> How cold is it suppose to get tonight? You take care up there! It is going to -3 here but I have a nice toasty wood burner that is awesome to sit in front with a glass of wine.



Thanks Julie, Not quite as cold as you lower teens, wind gust to 40mph, 8-10 inches snow. Plumber left about 1/2 hour ago. Starting to thaw out now but still have the wool socks on. Gave him a bottle of my Merlot to have at dinner. Bakervinyard


----------



## Hokapsig

After listening to Geos continually tell me about the Green Apple Rielsing he made (and didn't save a bottle for me), I had to break down and buy a kit today. I'll add sugar to up the ABV to around 12% and let her fly. Moved the Skeeter Pee down to the winery. If it gets warmer, I can go and finish sanitizing bottles and start some racking and blending.


----------



## ffemt128

Finally made it into the Cellar for some wine work over the weekend. Between Saturday and Sunday I racked 126 gallons of wine to clean carboys. I need to transfer the pee from the bucket to a carboy, maybe that will happen at lunch time today. After finishing up in the cellar on Sunday we made some really nice thick juicy steaks. Some companny came over annd we played the boardgame Quelf and polished off 4 bottles of Noble Muscadine...annd a bottle of Bronze Muscadine. It was a long over due night of relaxing with friends and family...


----------



## ShelleyDickison

*Putting one of the babies to bed*

Racked my Milk Chocolate Strawberry Port so I can put it back with her brothers and sisters to sleep for awhile. Did a sneak taste and you can smell and taste the strawberry and chocolate....even my husband was impressed. Shouldn't be to bad for a $63.00 kit. Only time will tell


----------



## reefman

That sounds really tasty. I just looked it up on Amazon (oops, meant Ebay)
and they want $177.00 for that kit. 
Guess I won't be buying it today. 
Shelly, I am assuming it's a Diamanti kit?​


----------



## ShelleyDickison

reefman said:


> That sounds really tasty. I just looked it up on Amazon (oops, meant Ebay)
> and they want $177.00 for that kit.
> Guess I won't be buying it today.
> Shelly, I am assuming it's a Diamanti kit?​



Yes it is. I got this one and the Dark Chocolate Orange, though I haven't started it yet. I got each kit for 63.00 a piece. Wonder why they changed the price?


----------



## reefman

Probably the expiration date was getting close...just a guess. I've bought and made kits that had expired by a few months and they have been ok.


----------



## reefman

Just watched this video on How wine flavor is measured.
How many own a Mass Spectrometer....raise your hands???

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lr7Nca-Iro&index=50&list=SP858D7F6122259E1A[/ame]

I'll bet Dan (Runningwolf) has one!


----------



## sour_grapes

reefman said:


> Just watched this video on How wine flavor is measured.
> How many own a Mass Spectrometer....raise your hands???



Umm, I do!


----------



## tonyt

With all of the Chemists on this forum I wouldn't be surprised if those of us who don't are in the minority.


----------



## ckvchestnut

ffemt128 said:


> Finally made it into the Cellar for some wine work over the weekend. Between Saturday and Sunday I racked 126 gallons of wine to clean carboys. I need to transfer the pee from the bucket to a carboy, maybe that will happen at lunch time today. After finishing up in the cellar on Sunday we made some really nice thick juicy steaks. Some companny came over annd we played the boardgame Quelf and polished off 4 bottles of Noble Muscadine...annd a bottle of Bronze Muscadine. It was a long over due night of relaxing with friends and family...




That sounds like a perfect balance between a day of accomplishment and R&R with friends!


----------



## sour_grapes

tonyt said:


> With all of the Chemists on this forum I wouldn't be surprised if those of us who don't are in the minority.



I'm no chemist -- I often wish I were, but I am not.


----------



## jamesngalveston

doesnt everyone have one.. i check my speed everytime I go to mass.


----------



## Runningwolf

reefman said:


> Just watched this video on How wine flavor is measured.
> How many own a Mass Spectrometer....raise your hands???
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lr7Nca-Iro&index=50&list=SP858D7F6122259E1A
> 
> I'll bet Dan (Runningwolf) has one!



I also wish I was a little bit of a chemist. I don't know of anyone who owns one of these.


----------



## sour_grapes

Runningwolf said:


> I don't know of anyone who owns one of these.



Well, you know of me, right? Ohhhh, you mean anyone you know in REAL life?


----------



## Pumpkinman

Dan, do you need to borrow my spare Mass Spectrometer? 
Mi Mass Spectrometer e' tu Mass Spectrometer.


----------



## Runningwolf

sour_grapes said:


> Well, you know of me, right? Ohhhh, you mean anyone you know in REAL life?



WOW you really have one? I would like to hear more about it. Do you use it for wine or other purposes too? Is there a link to one for sale (no I don't want to buy it) so I can see what it looks like.


----------



## Runningwolf

Jury Duty today, yuck!


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Jury Duty today, yuck!


 
roflmao, good luck! Just be yourself, Dan and you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## jamesngalveston

agree with julie, be yourself, and they want pick you to be on a jury.
lol././///hey and enjoy all that money you making today....


----------



## GreginND

Well, you can probably pick up a working used GC-Mass Spec for around $50,000 or so. That's not too bad. I'm actually about to place an order at work for two high resolution instruments - a MALDI-Mass Spectrometer (matrix assisted laser desorption ionization) and a HPLC-EI Mass Spectrometer. (High Performance Liquid Chromatography - electrospray ionization). Total cost is ~$650,000. I'm wondering why everyone doesn't buy one for their basement!


----------



## GaDawg

Julie said:


> roflmao, good luck! Just be yourself, Dan and you have nothing to worry about!



We have to be ourself, everyone else is already taken


----------



## ibglowin

This is exactly what I have been doing for 32 years now all of it in analytical chemistry in both industry and for the last 28 years for a National Laboratory….

Fun stuff for sure! 



Runningwolf said:


> I also wish I was a little bit of a chemist. I don't know of anyone who owns one of these.


----------



## jamesngalveston

going to finish off using my muscadines, and my mustang grapes for a few batches...wash my jeep...clean my tackle box out, clean reels and rods,
go buy some more gulp live...clean my pistol, and my shotgun.
cut grass and weed eat the yard, and grocery shop...
maybe even take a nap.


----------



## plowboy

Range day for me today. The cold and lack of other shooters has me limited to the indoor range. That means all the .22's come out to play at close range. Iirc the range tops out at 25 yards. Most my handy work takes place at the 100-200+ range so 25 yards is only a tease.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Jury Duty today, yuck!


 

I've only been called for Jury Duty once. That was back in 1993. It was supposed to be a medical malpractice suit but they setteled while we were at lunch and we were sent home before they actually chose a jury...

On another note, I'm all in favor of bringing back public hangings for certain crimes...


----------



## jojabri

Ugh! I've been called for Jury duty TWICE! I never got picked, thank goodness! One time, it was in December, and it kept getting cancelled due to weather. I just lucked out that time. Both my mom and ex-husband were called in the last month. I'm laughing at their misfortune.

As for my what I'm doing today; I'm praying for the will to get up and get some housework done. My mom will be by later, and this place is a WRECK!! Also, I'm using all my inner strength to resist the urge to bottle today. I really have no NEED to, but that Carboy full of Dragon Blood is taunting me. Can ya hear it? It's saying "Giiiiiiiina, Oh Giiiiiina, come and drink me, you know you want to... C'mon girl, you know you want to delight in my berry tastiness... you know you can't resist me..." It's hard to say no to that sweet vixen's siren song.


----------



## Runningwolf

If I wasn't busy at work at I actually wouldn't mind sitting on a jury. The timing just wasn't good and I don't get paid for the day at this job.


----------



## sour_grapes

I just spent about 40 minutes de-labeling about 3 cases of bottles. I used the method of putting them in a 225 F oven to melt the glue. Worked very well for all but 2 bottles.


----------



## jojabri

Mu-hahaha! I did find the get-up-and-go to clean the living room! Unfortunately, 4 yr olds are like mini-tornadoes. So it was all for naught. 

Also, I managed to ignore the Dragon Blood siren song. Instead, I opted to start up a 6 gal batch of Old Orchard Blueberry Pomegranate.

Gonna kick back with a glass or .... continue reading (aka getting ideas) on the forums, wait for the hubby to get home and chill.


----------



## the_rayway

Taking the day off today to do laundry! And clean the house!

Maybe I should start drinking now...


----------



## Pumpkinman

Going to take a ride to the LHBS with my daughter, I had them special order some yeast for a big brew that I'm going to make. 
I tasted a beer that I really liked one evening when a buddy and I were taste testing many new beers and a few bottles of our wine, needless to say, everything tastes real good when you've had a bit too much...lol
Like a bone head, I purchased most of the grain and hops before trying one more bottle while I was sober, just to make sure that I really liked it as much as I did the night that were taste testing.....as luck would have it...no, I really didn't "Love" it, but I do think that I can manipulate the recipe a bit to make it more towards the style that I like while still keeping the characteristics the original beer, if that makes any sense.

One of the fun parts of brewing is that when we taste a new beer (new to us) that we like, I usually try to clone it, with most craft beer being as expensive as just under $3.00 per bottle, up to around $10.00 per bottle depending on the type of beer, 6 packs can easily sell for $12, not to mention that many craft breweries are starting to switch over to 4 packs, it makes more sense to brew your own, but big beers like the one I'm going to brew next can easily cost in the upper $40's to brew 6 gallons.


----------



## Boatboy24

I have a bourbon dubbel cooking now. Later, I'll take my first stab at making spent grain flour. I may use some of the spent grains in some bread later, and if the flour works out, I'll use it in some banana bread tomorrow.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Boatboy24 said:


> I have a bourbon dubbel cooking now. Later, I'll take my first stab at making spent grain flour. I may use some of the spent grains in some bread later, and if the flour works out, I'll use it in some banana bread tomorrow.




Sounds good! I'll be racking concord port and dragon blood today and starting either tropical daze, white grape peach or black and blueberry something today. Still haven't finished my first cup of coffee maybe I'll know better what I'm going to make after I'm more awake lol


----------



## sour_grapes

After shoveling, I am hoping to bottle my CC Showcase Old Vines Zin! Then a friend is coming over for dinner; dinner is just an excuse not to drink wine on an empty stomach!


----------



## plowboy

Spent just over a hour digging the car and truck out. Some crazy drifts out there taller than my truck. Did a first pass with the blower but I'm gonna wait till it stops snowing to finish things up. The truck can get out if my wife goes into labor so that's the only important thing


----------



## Runningwolf

Heading to Penn State Main Campus tomorrow for a Wine Quality Improvement workshop. This is my second year to attend. It is billed as one of the best workshops in the country on this subject. It is a workshop designed to learn and identify all the different wine faults.


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Heading to Penn State Main Campus tomorrow for a Wine Quality Improvement workshop. This is my second year to attend. It is billed as one of the best workshops in the country on this subject. It is a workshop designed to learn and identify all the different wine faults.



be safe, roads are not all that great you know.


----------



## Julie

bottled the elderberry and elderberry blush, aged one year in carboys and boy this stuff is really good. I will now let it bottle age of another year. I found that letting elderberry age two years makes for one dam good elderberry wine!


----------



## Boatboy24

This is my first spent grain bread. I like it better than anything I've made prior. May have to bump up the beer production just so I have more spent grains.


----------



## mind-eraser

Just bottled my Blackberry Merlot got 30 bottles from the batch. Next I'm gonna start my Strawberry Lychee. These two are by far my two favorite blends. Ones red and the other is white. Both are approximately 11% to 12% by volume. Now I've got to run down and pickup some sugar to increase the percentage of the Strawberry Lychee. The Strawberry Merlot came out pretty good too. Enjoy the cold, only gonna get colder..... 8(


----------



## Julie

Watching Captain Phillips


----------



## ckvchestnut

Julie said:


> Watching Captain Phillips




Have you seen it before? Awesome! Action from beginning to end!


----------



## jamesngalveston

Julie, I liked it ...Hanks is good, no matter what role he takes..Hope you enjoy.


----------



## bakervinyard

Having a wine tasting with one of my sisters. Sampling Reisling, Chardonnay, Merlot, a blended wine 50% zinfindel 25% merlot 25% syrah, Cranberry Breeze- 80% cranberry, 20% Pinot Grecio, a Cab and lastly a Chocolate Raspberry Port with dessert. Bakervinyard


----------



## Julie

jamesngalveston said:


> Julie, I liked it ...Hanks is good, no matter what role he takes..Hope you enjoy.



So far it is very good, pirates are onboard


----------



## Hokapsig

day number 6 of 13 straight. Tomorrow to Bowling Green Ohio, then Pittsburgh for the week. Off on Saturday to hopefully get some wine making completed or started. Looking forward to the Chilean wine class in Erie.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Jim, the bread looks great, I just brewed a very big brew today, I saved 4 individual batches of grain, 4 cups each in ziploc bags, so I can make a bunch of it, I double the recipe that I have, it makes 4 loaves which last a few days. I took some good advice from Bakervinyard and used a "mother starter" and some Honey...the biggest problem is the bread disappears fast!!! At least it gives me an excuse to brew...LOL....who would have thought, multigrain bread fuels my brewing...LOL


----------



## Gwand

My Rj 2013 Cab/Shiraz kit arrived yesterday. I am picking up frozen crushed barbera d alba grapes with frozen juice today (Vino Superiore) and I ordered blackberry purée to make my first non grape fruit wine following Julie's' recommendations. The rest of January and February will be busy. Soon I will have 50 gallons of wine aging since beginning this hobby last August and I have yet to bottle and taste the fruits of my labor. I bottle WE Sauvignon Blanc and WE Pinot Gris in about 6 weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## Hokapsig

Ice skated my way to Ohio this morning. Hopefully ODOT will discover what a plow and putting down salt do to a road before I have to leave for the drive home. Hopefully I am able to get downstairs and rack the Skeeter pee our of the buckets and into glass this week.


----------



## GreginND

Well, we are having a blizzard today. One of the worst of our season. AND, our natural gas supply to the area comes from Canada and they had a major pipeline explosion yesterday. So the energy company has asked everyone in Fargo to dial back their thermostats to 60 or below. AND temps are plummeting down to -25°F tonight. What else is one to do but spend time down in the wine cellar?

Pulled out an old bottle from my wine cellar. I made this 13 years ago from local crabapples and wild plums. I have to say it has aged nicely. It still has very distinctive crab apple flavors and the plum astringency has mellowed nicely. It has taken on an orange caramel color. This was bottled in a 12 oz beer bottle with a crown cap, so no cork issues to speak of. I'm amazed that there is virtually no sediment in the bottle after all this time. I guess because I aged it for almost a year before bottling. I have many other old wines that I need to taste one of these days.


----------



## HenryMae

Yet another trip to my LHBS...
- 2 cases clear 750ml bottles
- 1 case clear 375ml bottles
- #8 corks for the 375ml bottles
- jar potassium metabisulphite


----------



## LoneStarLori

It was a beautiful day here and I just could't stay inside one more day.
I drove into Corpus Christi to see the new statue on the bay front. It's called _Wind Dancer_ and was sculpted by a local artist to 'honor windsurfers and all wind sports enthusiasts.' It's about 20' high and really stunning. Oh and look at the sky and water! No photo enhancements at all, just an iPhone picture.
Sorry to all my snowbound northern wine buddies. But it was a great day to be outside.


----------



## Julie

Looks like you had a nice day today, Lori. Weather is still crappy here, 9 inches of snow yesterday, 2 inches today and another inch tonight, temps are going to stay in the single digits, Tuesday night going down to -11 and only a high of 2 on Wednesday. This means we probably won't have school on Wednesday, which means this girl will be wearing jeans to work!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

We are supposed to get the coldest weather in a decade this coming week....


----------



## ckvchestnut

GreginND said:


> Well, we are having a blizzard today. One of the worst of our season. AND, our natural gas supply to the area comes from Canada and they had a major pipeline explosion yesterday. So the energy company has asked everyone in Fargo to dial back their thermostats to 60 or below. AND temps are plummeting down to -25°F tonight. What else is one to do but spend time down in the wine cellar?
> 
> Pulled out an old bottle from my wine cellar. I made this 13 years ago from local crabapples and wild plums. I have to say it has aged nicely. It still has very distinctive crab apple flavors and the plum astringency has mellowed nicely. It has taken on an orange caramel color. This was bottled in a 12 oz beer bottle with a crown cap, so no cork issues to speak of. I'm amazed that there is virtually no sediment in the bottle after all this time. I guess because I aged it for almost a year before bottling. I have many other old wines that I need to taste one of these days.




Wow! Looks and sounds lovely!


----------



## Julie

It has been a very cold winter.


----------



## Jericurl

Manthing and I have been talking about buying a chest freezer for awhile. We went to Sam's club today and they had several items we wanted but couldn't purchase because we didn't have the room in our freezer.

So, today was the day. We went to Lowe's and picked up an 8 cubic ft freezer. I know it wasn't a glamorous purchase, but I anticipate a whole world of wine making about to open up for me!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Julie said:


> This means we probably won't have school on Wednesday, which means this girl will be wearing jeans to work!!!!!



Woo hoo! Please tell me that you don't have to always wear dresses.



Pumpkinman said:


> We are supposed to get the coldest weather in a decade this coming week....



This has been a crazy winter for sure. They are calling for ice here again on Wednesday too. I want to plant but I'm afraid to.


----------



## the_rayway

Ugh, highways are pretty much closed down around here. We had the in-laws over for dinner and we're waiting to hear that they all made it home safe. It's been over an hour and a half since they left and it's usually a 30 min drive.

The wind is blowing so hard and cold that it literally steals your breath and makes your eyes water (then the water freezes).


----------



## Jericurl

I dream of living in Canada every week, then I read posts like this and realize I probably wouldn't last 20 minutes.


----------



## Runningwolf

Made it down to Penn State for the two day workshop. Passed up two cars over turned and one semi tractor turned over. Not a lot of snow, but very high winds which are causing white outs and drifting. Stopped at Seven Mountain winery and had a very interesting wine. It was Vidal Ice Wine with one little extremely powerful hot pepper placed in it. It was called Fire and Ice. They said it sells 2 to 1 to the ice wine without a pepper in it.


----------



## GaDawg

Jericurl said:


> I dream of living in Canada every week, then I read posts like this and realize I probably wouldn't last 20 minutes.


The furthest north I want to live is North Georgia


----------



## Julie

Lorie, no not required but I do.

the_rayway, I hope your parents made is safely! We had a couple of highways here close down yesterday afternoon but it wasn't for long.


----------



## Boatboy24

Taking a day off to go skiing with my 6 year old.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Hubby had to turn around and come back home the roads were so bad with random white outs... I didn't hear him come back in the house an hour and a half after he left for work - thought there was a ghost in the house! I'm not working today either so maybe I'll rack my port again and start some blueberry/quad berry sp


----------



## Johngottshall

Runningwolf said:


> Made it down to Penn State for the two day workshop. Passed up two cars over turned and one semi tractor turned over. Not a lot of snow, but very high winds which are causing white outs and drifting. Stopped at Seven Mountain winery and had a very interesting wine. It was Vidal Ice Wine with one little extremely powerful hot pepper placed in it. It was called Fire and Ice. They said it sells 2 to 1 to the ice wine without a pepper in it.



Sounds interesting how was the workshops??


----------



## ShelleyDickison

I know it's not the same as the northerners but it's a lot for us if it happens. Guess we will go to town so I can get my prescriptions filled today instead of Wednesday. May stop by the LBHS to see if there are any kits I need to start. Seems like Tuesday and Wednesday may be good wine working days. 
hopefully it will be pretty enough to take pictures.


----------



## jamesngalveston

Lori we had pretty much the same nice weather yesterday and the water was flat...so much so, that in about 30 minutes i am grapping my waders to see if i can catch a few large flounder for dinner....
and we have a front coming in later, might be good for some big ones.


----------



## the_rayway

Everyone got home ok, thanks Julie 

The deep freeze continues, and as GregND mentioned, many people in Manitoba/North Dakota have no power in -40c weather and a state of emergency has been called in some towns with warming centres being opened.

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/canada/manitoba/winnipeg

It's just getting ridiculous if you ask me.


----------



## kryptonitewine

the_rayway said:


> It's just getting ridiculous if you ask me.




I was sent home at 2:00. This weather has gotten old. Enough already!!!!!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ahhh it was back to work today and still bloody cold! Spent 6 hours in a barn whose doors and windows wouldn't close and it was -30 something with the windchill and the wind was ripping right through this old barn... Sometimes I miss my old cushy office job lol


----------



## Runningwolf

Just returned home from a two day course of wine sensory training at Penn State. It was nice to meet many professional and amateur wine makers along with three guys from the American Wine Society working on getting there certification from the AWS for wine judging. We smelled a boatload of bad wine. The class was not geared to picking out all the nice aromas from wine but rather to pick out all the bad aromas and faults.


----------



## ckvchestnut

That sounds very interesting bad or good... I'd find it fun but then I'm a newbie and anything wine tasting/learning is fun!


----------



## jojabri

Minor grocery shopping, check the Blu-Pom, supper/cleaning up after, finishing plugging in info in the spreadsheet from Sour Grapes, currently sipping Dragon Blood and working on a price comparison spreadsheet for my wine-making items ( am a meticulous receipt keeper, so I have all my previous receipts from LHBS and grocery stores.) Hopefully later I'll be chilling with my hubby and more Dragon Blood catching up on our Sunday and Monday TV shows (Archer, Bob's Burgers, and The Blacklist)

Mucho-Mega-Uber Thanks again for sharing the spreadsheet Sour Grapes! It's AWESOME and I totally picked it up with ease!


----------



## sour_grapes

jojabri said:


> Minor grocery shopping, check the Blu-Pom, supper/cleaning up after, finishing plugging in info in the spreadsheet from Sour Grapes, currently sipping Dragon Blood and working on a price comparison spreadsheet for my wine-making items ( am a meticulous receipt keeper, so I have all my previous receipts from LHBS and grocery stores.) Hopefully later I'll be chilling with my hubby and more Dragon Blood catching up on our Sunday and Monday TV shows (Archer, Bob's Burgers, and The Blacklist)
> 
> Mucho-Mega-Uber Thanks again for sharing the spreadsheet Sour Grapes! It's AWESOME and I totally picked it up with ease!



Oh, gosh, Gina, you are very welcome. I am very pleased that you found it at all useful.


----------



## reefman

GaDawg said:


> The furthest north I want to live is North Georgia



Ya might want to rethink that after the last couple days of gridlock in Atlanta.
They said that yesterdays rush hour is still in progress! 13 plus hours to get home for some folks. People sleeping in grocery stores and Home Depot for the night.


----------



## Enologo

The other day bottled six gallons of Syrah and racked the Skeeter Pee. Spent all day yesterday cleaning and de labeling bottles.


----------



## GaDawg

reefman said:


> Ya might want to rethink that after the last couple days of gridlock in Atlanta.
> They said that yesterdays rush hour is still in progress! 13 plus hours to get home for some folks. People sleeping in grocery stores and Home Depot for the night.



Looks bad out, but I'm retired and am home bottling my RJS Gewurtztraminer and may start my Eclipse Stag's Leap District Merlot after I take a nap


----------



## olusteebus

I am staying in as I did all day yesterday. there is a sheet of ice on all the roads anywhere near me. I live in a mountainous area. I doubt I will be able to get out until midday friday.

I have to go outside to get to my winery. I just may have to rack some scuppernong/white grape and peach today. Hope so. I have to walk back around my house to wash everything as the pipes on the deck in front of my cellar winery are frozen. Temps in the teens, not a good place to wash stuff.


----------



## LoneStarLori

I'm visiting my daughter just north of Houston we had a full day of freezing rain yesterday so my windshield was full of ice. Well, being from the south I didn't know heating up a frozen windshield with the defroster could turn a 8" crack into a 4 ft crack in the windshield. 
Sitting in the the auto glass shop getting a new one. 
On the bright side, there's a nice brew shop I'm heading to next.


----------



## reefman

jamesngalveston said:


> julie, i do will not drink out of plastic, period.
> I carry cocktail glasses with me where i travel to...I can not stand plastic anything.....My hat is off to you lady.
> I have found at times, it is nesecarry, but I kinda hide my head when drinking from plastic.


I remember colored aluminum glasses when I was a kid. I can't imagine drinking from them today. I'm a glass only freak as well.


----------



## reefman

Runningwolf said:


> WOW you really have one? I would like to hear more about it. Do you use it for wine or other purposes too? Is there a link to one for sale (no I don't want to buy it) so I can see what it looks like.


Just found out we have one at work. I'll have to learn to use it.


----------



## GreginND

reefman said:


> Just found out we have one at work. I'll have to learn to use it.



Look at that! A 5890 Gas Chromatograph. I spent a lot of graduate school years working on one of those. They are solid workhorses. Is it hooked up to a Mass Spectrometer?


----------



## reefman

I have to check on the MS. I found out about it when they blew out the tube in it yesterday, and came asking for money to buy a replacement. Yes, it is a work horse. We use it daily to check production samples.....but it's an antique. When it shows a contamination spike, we have no idea what it is because we don't have a computerized library. We can only tell if the spike value is posted on the wall.


----------



## Runningwolf

I held several classes today on wine sensory tasting for the employees. In all, they tasted about 14 wines. They were all Niagara or Concord (except for one Tawny Port) blended with other wines and of various sugar levels. We did four different flights and each person had to chose there best/worst of each flight and explain why.


----------



## Julie

Nice pics, Dan. What is the tawny port?


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Nice pics, Dan. What is the tawny port?



It is a port made up of good quality red grapes and aged for at least several years in barrels. It can be from semi dry to sweet. It takes on an oxidized flavor and cam almost take on a Sherry flavor. The blend I made up is 19% abv. and 9% residual sugar.

We do not have this for sale at this time in bottles but will probably be selling it in June at out "Tap the Barrel" sale. I believe Bill and Phil both bought some last year if it wasn't sold out when they came in.


----------



## Julie

I tasted a wine in Bloomington, IN a couple weekends ago that was called Tawny, it was a 50/50 blend of a red and a white. The winery called it a dessert wine and I think because the ABV was 17.5%. I am going to make this but as a 13% ABV wine this spring. I need to make a run to walkers, they have the juice that I need.


----------



## plowboy

Finished putting my tinker toy back together. 







Still waiting for my wife to go into labor and the skittles brew to hit dry, on day 28 or so of the slow ferment. Added some heat to it a couple days ago and it seems to have sped up a bit. It was sitting at 60 now it's in the 70-73* range. 

Waiting games on all fronts


----------



## Pumpkinman

Is that a modified SKS or AK?


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Had some good news and bad news today. 

The good news is that I stopped by M&M Wine today and realized what I had been missing. Wine presses, crusher destemmers, juice buckets, frozen must buckets and twice a year fresh grapes. It's literally a stones throw from my office. Not sure why I waited so long to check it out. 

The bad news was we got a new server at the office today and this website is blocked because of its association with alcohol...WTF!!! I may need to start looking for a new job


----------



## plowboy

Just a lowly sks. I call it my lipstick on a pig project.


----------



## LoneStarLori

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Had some good news and bad news today.
> The bad news was we got a new server at the office today and this website is blocked because of its association with alcohol...WTF!!! I may need to start looking for a new job



Good thing there is a WMT app for your phone that works great.


----------



## jojabri

Too bad there's not an app yet for Windows Phone. That's the one thing I hate about my phone, severe app shortage.

My day: wake up, let hubby sleep off his hangover as long as possible, poke around on the internet, grocery run, poke around on the internet, wake up hubby, apologize for being an a-hole drunk last night while pretending to not have a bit of head-pain and making him feel like the butthole of the situation (LOL that's how I roll), cook/serve/cleanup after dinner, send hubby to work,check my wines (Dragon Blood and Island Dragon are looking close to bottling! YAY!) poke around on the internet and have some dog-hair therapy.

Obviously, I was really swamped today.


----------



## Enologo

Scrubbed a label off that was soaking overnight before I left for work this morning. I do them one or two at a time as I get them that way it's not a time consuming task.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

LoneStarLori said:


> Good thing there is a WMT app for your phone that works great.



I can see my data getting eaten up quick. Now I just need to find a wifi network to get onto.


----------



## ckvchestnut

DirtyDawg10 said:


> I can see my data getting eaten up quick. Now I just need to find a wifi network to get onto.




Macdonalds has free wifi up here! You could go sit there or in the parking lot! Does Starbucks have free wifi down there too?


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Yeah they do. I'm sure I'll figure something out.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Another option might be your local library


----------



## the_rayway

Day off today! Taking some banked time to stay at home and do NOTHING! Woot! 

Well, there will likely be the requisite house cleaning, and carboy lurking, but other than that - NOTHING!! Mwahahahaha!!!


----------



## jamesngalveston

Think i will go fishing for about an hour see if i can catch supper.
Go mark out my garden.
Install drip system on blackberries.
THen shop for super bowl party.


----------



## jojabri

Decided to be a bit more productive than yesterday. Made a few wine charms one for me with a silver tree of life and one for my husband with a little silver lion (they're sentimental icons). Made a couple of nifty cork stopper, a disco ball one and a navigator's compass I bought and installed hanging stemware racks for my kitchen, needless to say I'm happy with the space saving aspect. I bought materials and built my 1st wine rack. I'm really proud of it as it's space saving for an apartment-dweller, and 100% Chi-Pass complaint. It holds 10 bottles and cost only $12. I would have put more up but Lowe's didn't have enough supplies for me.

Think I might haul myself into the kitchen and rack my happy tush off. Blu-Pom is ready for secondary I think, and Dragon Blood and Island Dragon are ready to rack and back sweeten.

Tomorrow is groceries, more supplies, a visit to LHBS, the ingredient stock is looking kinda shabby, and perhaps starting up a few things... Not sure yet though.


----------



## Boatboy24

Taxes, domestic stuff and a little racking in the lab. Last night, I racked my EP Pinot noir out of cold stabilization. Three weeks in the garage dropped quite a lot of diamonds. I also racked my Petit Sirah (from grapes) and Malbec (juice bucket). Today, I'll get the Yakima Syrah stabilized and move the Carmenere out of the barrel. 

Right now, I'm doing a restore on my old 32g iPhone 3GS. Getting ready to throw it on eBay. It's unlocked - if you're interested, PM me.


----------



## jamesngalveston

fished yesterday about 1 hour, not one keeper...Going to day again, when the tides change..
Playing at the farm...checking mustang grapes, and blackberrys, and staking out a fence for my garden.


----------



## ckvchestnut

That's a cool space saving idea Jojabri! Sounds like you got a lot accomplished!


----------



## ckvchestnut

jamesngalveston said:


> fished yesterday about 1 hour, not one keeper...Going to day again, when the tides change..
> Playing at the farm...checking mustang grapes, and blackberrys, and staking out a fence for my garden.




I get so jealous reading about fishing and gardening! I'm still up to my eyeballs in snow and ice and I think we're getting another 15cms this weekend. Blah! Want to go play in my garden! I'll do some racking instead!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Last night had a glass of beer while watching a few movies - fine. Had a few glasses of wine - fine. Had a few glasses of dragon blood - not fine! Work up on the couch at 3:30am! That stuff should be called Lights Out juice. Or Sweet Dreams - hey I think I'm on to something!


----------



## kryptonitewine

Moved my family to my mom and dads. My water lines are frozen outside under the street tired of winter!!!!!!


Jim


----------



## jamesngalveston

Bottled 18 gallons of various dragonblood..with some help from a couple of friends...tried to go fishing, never made it.
Now having a cc and coke...thinking about whats for dinner.


----------



## cmason1957

Brought my Amarone out of cold stabilization. Racked pear, boy is it dropping some crud. Racked 15 gallons of Apple and 14 gallons of blueberry dragons blood to secondary. I Fermented both down in my basement sitting on concrete. It is chilly (64f) down there and they both Fermented down to 0.996 in six days. The both taste like they might be really good in a bit.


----------



## Julie

kryptonitewine said:


> Moved my family to my mom and dads. My water lines are frozen outside under the street tired of winter!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jim



Thankfully mom and dad are handy, hoping everything works out for you.


----------



## Hokapsig

Finally racked 6 gallons of Easy Peesy into glass. My bottles which had been sanitizing in the garage were a 15 gallon ice cube, but are now melting and will be ready for rinsing and drying on the bottle tree. Looking forward to the Chilean class in Erie this weekend and hope to make a quick side trip to Walker's for some juice. 

Off to work in DC tomorrow.


----------



## ckvchestnut

kryptonitewine said:


> Moved my family to my mom and dads. My water lines are frozen outside under the street tired of winter!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jim



Sorry to hear that! Hope the situation clears up quickly! Four years back we had to send our daughter to the neighbor's to sleep on a school night, thankfully their daughter was her friend and went to the same school. Our furnace crapped out after hours and we live in a rural area - couldn't get repair guy in right away. 

Sat in the kitchen with winter coats on and oven on with door open and lots of wine to keep warm!


----------



## kryptonitewine

Times like these are sure nice to have family and friends!!!!


Jim


----------



## jojabri

I had INTENDED to go to the LHBS, but my obnoxious sister in law decided she needed to invite herself, my brother, and 3 of her 4 obnoxious kids to visit, even though they nor my brother have EVER visted me. I talked to her at 3PM and told her I needed to be in Lexington (45 minutes away) by 8PM. She shows up at 6:30 and didn't leave til about 8:30 PM. GRRRRRR! 

She is soooo brazen! Asking me to fix her daughter's computer for free, telling me she NEEDS to try some wines (to which she was VERY vocal about what she didn't like), and INSISTING I give her a bottle of Dragon Blood, then trying to pawn her kids off on me!

I don't mind sharing, but she ruined my plans for the entire day. Plus she reneged on a deal we had made. I'd be in a completely foul mood had I not been able to at least go to Wal-Mart and buy a few items for what I'm planning to start up this week. Oh but wait, I ran into them there and she tried to pawn kids off on me AGAIN!

At least my hubby will be home son, and we can sip and cuddle.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Hmmmm watching despicable me too - those yellow guys the minions are pretty funny. Almost time for bed lol!


----------



## Runningwolf

WTF yesterday it rained all day and was warm so I looked forward to letting the dogs out this morning hoping all the snow would be melted. SOB it must have started snowing after midnight and we got about 5" of real heavy wet snow. It took twice as long to blow it out of the driveway being so heavy but I wanted to clear it before it got really cold and froze. Temperature is still about 31°. This week it's going back into the teens and the snow is still coming down.


----------



## jamesngalveston

man oh man...do you get cabin fever up there.
Smoking some ribs and a brisket for super bowl..
Was suppose to go to farm yesterday, but got busy bottling...might go to the farm today..
Gooooooooooooooooo Denverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Runningwolf

Would that be the funny farm you're talking about?


----------



## plowboy

cmason1957 said:


> Brought my Amarone out of cold stabilization. Racked pear, boy is it dropping some crud. Racked 15 gallons of Apple and 14 gallons of blueberry dragons blood to secondary. I Fermented both down in my basement sitting on concrete. It is chilly (64f) down there and they both Fermented down to 0.996 in six days. The both taste like they might be really good in a bit.



Wow, that was fast. Nothing I ferment finishes that fast. I'm on day 31 of my skittles brew and its still in the 1.015 range. Slowly but surely it's getting there but I'm going nuts in the process


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> WTF yesterday it rained all day and was warm so I looked forward to letting the dogs out this morning hoping all the snow would be melted. SOB it must have started snowing after midnight and we got about 5" of real heavy wet snow. It took twice as long to blow it out of the driveway being so heavy but I wanted to clear it before it got really cold and froze. Temperature is still about 31°. This week it's going back into the teens and the snow is still coming down.



we had rain this morning and turned everything to ice!. Hopefully it all melt out of the driveway before the temps start to drop later this afternoon.


----------



## Runningwolf

Yeah my driveway had about 2-3" of hard packed snow in it and much it it melted from all the rain yesterday. Then we got blasted with a bunch of snow after midnight (heavy and wet) and the temps are still warm. Luckily it quit snowing after I cleaned the driveway this morning, so I'm good now even when the temp does drop.

Right now I'm bottling 5 gallons of California Chardonnay and 24 gallons of California Merlot from 2012. I'll work on the labels while watching the stupid bowl.


----------



## Boatboy24

I think I'll see if there's any football on.


----------



## Hokapsig

Working in DC today, dreading the drive home tonight. Hope that Penn DOT and MDOT keep the roads in good shape. It was just sprinkling rain when I left this morning. 

Boat, the guys here tell me DC may get 24 to 30 inches this week with the storm coming in. Stock up on TP and milk and let it snow....


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Runningwolf said:


> Yeah my driveway had about 2-3" of hard packed snow in it and much it it melted from all the rain yesterday. Then we got blasted with a bunch of snow after midnight (heavy and wet) and the temps are still warm. Luckily it quit snowing after I cleaned the driveway this morning, so I'm good now even when the temp does drop.



I know what you mean. My driveway glacier finally melted today with a little help from me. I just hope it stays that way for a while.


----------



## Julie

Watched my husband FINALLY make a batch of beer. He hasn't done any for about three years. And I got Pumpkinman's beer grain bread recipe and I am currently waiting for it to raise to put in the oven. The dough itself smells good!


----------



## sour_grapes

Went for the weekend to visit the Sea Caves at Apostle Islands National Lakeshore. It was awesome -- just got back.


----------



## ffemt128

Spent the entire weekend painting at the Church again. Will be the same this coming weekend. Friday, Saturday and probably Sunday after services..

President's Day, I'll be home by myself so I plan on racking the Chilean Reds again to get off the additional Oak I added. Should be a fun fill day in the cellar..


----------



## Pumpkinman

Going to shuttle my kids back and forth to school and work, expecting 6-12" of snow today.


----------



## reefman

Runningwolf said:


> I.


Dan,
Love the new avatar!


----------



## reefman

sour_grapes said:


> Went for the weekend to visit the Sea Caves at Apostle Islands National Lakeshore. It was awesome -- just got back.


Wow, great looking caves. I love to explore like that.We like to explore Lava tubes when we visit my brother in Hawaii....only the old ones though!


----------



## SpecificGravity

Gwand said:


> My Rj 2013 Cab/Shiraz kit arrived yesterday. I am picking up frozen crushed barbera d alba grapes with frozen juice today (Vino Superiore) and I ordered blackberry purée to make my first non grape fruit wine following Julie's' recommendations. The rest of January and February will be busy. Soon I will have 50 gallons of wine aging since beginning this hobby last August and I have yet to bottle and taste the fruits of my labor. I bottle WE Sauvignon Blanc and WE Pinot Gris in about 6 weeks. Can't wait.







Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## plowboy

Well labor is taking its sweet time. Progress is slow to say the least. 

The skittles brew also seems to be suck at 1,026 for a day or two now. I added a little yeast nutrient and bumped the temp up a hair. Hopefully it starts moving again today. 

And in other news, did my first trigger job today too. That sks is smooth as silk now. It's no match trigger but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## Hokapsig

ffemt128 said:


> Spent the entire weekend painting at the Church again. Will be the same this coming weekend. Friday, Saturday and probably Sunday after services..
> 
> President's Day, I'll be home by myself so I plan on racking the Chilean Reds again to get off the additional Oak I added. Should be a fun fill day in the cellar..


 
Doug, I may be in Carnegie for a couple of hours on President's day. I may just invite myself in for a glass or two since I'm in the neighborhood...


----------



## plowboy

Well it's official, I'm a dad. He came out fighting that's for sure.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Oh awesome! Congrats to you plowboy! Your life will never be the same! But in a good way!


----------



## Julie

congrats Plowboy


----------



## ShelleyDickison

Congratulations!!!!!!


"Quickly, bring me a beaker of wine, so that I may wet my mind and say something clever." - Aristophanes


----------



## Runningwolf

Thats awesome, congratulations!


----------



## Johngottshall

plowboy said:


> Well it's official, I'm a dad. He came out fighting that's for sure.



Congratulations plowboy


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Doug, I may be in Carnegie for a couple of hours on President's day. I may just invite myself in for a glass or two since I'm in the neighborhood...


 

You're more than welcome to stop by....


----------



## jojabri

Congrats Plowboy!


----------



## reefman

If you buy and use Grain alcohol (Everclear) in Maryland, you better stock up now.
They are going to ban it! B.B. is watching!!!
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/md-politics/maryland-senate-backs-ban-on-sale-of-grain-alcohol-to-curb-binge-drinking/2014/02/05/717f72aa-8e88-11e3-b46a-5a3d0d2130da_story.html


----------



## plowboy

I had to fly all the way to Alberta to get everclear. Only province on Canada that sells it. 

Made it home safe and sound despite all the snow. It had to be the slowest drive home from town I have ever made. Might have hit the speed limit once lol. 

And in other news it would seem like my skittles are still stuck at 1.016. Might have to trek back into town tomorrow to pick up some fresh yeast and yeast energizer.


----------



## jojabri

WoooHooooo! Won 2 tickets to the Kings of Leon concert in Louisville this Sunday! I'm dancing around the house today!


----------



## ckvchestnut

plowboy said:


> I had to fly all the way to Alberta to get everclear. Only province on Canada that sells it.
> 
> Made it home safe and sound despite all the snow. It had to be the slowest drive home from town I have ever made. Might have hit the speed limit once lol.
> 
> And in other news it would seem like my skittles are still stuck at 1.016. Might have to trek back into town tomorrow to pick up some fresh yeast and yeast energizer.




Where are you located? Is Quebec closer to you? They don't have everclear bit they do have alcool....


----------



## sour_grapes

I'm planning to start a CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo after a nice dinner!


----------



## sour_grapes

In fact, I DID get it started. Yipee! I am using BM45 yeast, so wish me luck.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> In fact, I DID get it started. Yipee! I am using BM45 yeast, so wish me luck.



Got any Fermaid on hand? BM45 can get hungry. Foamy too.


----------



## marly

congrats plowboy!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Got any Fermaid on hand? BM45 can get hungry. Foamy too.



Yup. I energized while rehydrating and have nutrients on standby. I did not know that about the foaming, however, so thanks for the warning. I'll probably go to my LHBS this weekend to gear up for trying Dragon Blood (i.e., get pectic enzyme and fining agents), so I'll grab some anti-foaming stuff while I am there.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> ...so I'll grab some anti-foaming stuff while I am there.




It's not bad enough that I would add anything to it. If you're using a 7.9g bucket, you should have plenty of room. When I've used it, the foam will get to within an inch or so of the top. That's about as bad as it gets, and only for the first couple days.


----------



## plowboy

Good news everybody, my skittles brew started up again last night. It the oddest thing, my last batch before this one actually stopped at about the same sg too. It must be the time of year or something I'm doing. Of well, it's heading for dry now so no need to worry. I've got bigger fish to tend to lol


----------



## Runningwolf

Busines dinner with winemakers from Luva Bella tonight and then they are going to join us for our Chilean wine making class tomorrow.


----------



## ROOT

Howdy folks sorry to be such a stranger.


----------



## jojabri

Had a mega-day! Picked up my concert tickets, went to a new LHBS (was dissapointed and went back to my regular one), the annoying sister-in-law came over to pick up her daughter's laptop and snicker me out of more wine, cooked and cleaned up after supper, and racked both my quiet attempt at a Welch's that will not be in the competition (because I'm embarrassed and got a late start) and my coffee wines into secondaries. 

It's 3:30 in the am, and will be headed to bed soon. Tomorrow, I'm gonna get ready to go to the concert, do all my daily stuffs, and hopefully bottle my quad-berry DB since my 11 yr old is here and he likes to cork.


----------



## reefman

Runningwolf said:


> Busines dinner with winemakers from Luva Bella tonight and then they are going to join us for our Chilean wine making class tomorrow.



wish I could be there, maybe next time. still have not made that trip back to visit in Wexford.


----------



## reefman

On another note, we are going to the beach today, to continue the house hunt. snow predicted!


----------



## Boatboy24

A few rackings: Carmenere out of the barrel, rack and stabilize the Yakima Syrah, and bottle my bourbon dubbel. If time allows, I'm going to make some spent grain banana bread and start my Torrontes.


----------



## GreginND

I'm hosting our AWS Chapter wine tasting tonight at my home. We have a lineup of fizzy wine to taste.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreginND said:


> I'm hosting our AWS Chapter wine tasting tonight at my home. We have a lineup of fizzy wine to taste.



I see some Miss Molly sparkling Shiraz there. Yum!


----------



## mind-eraser

Racked my Strawberry Lychee, want something different. Try this blend, comes in a kit, I really enjoy this one.


----------



## sour_grapes

Just hung a couple of pictures. It was a PITA, because they were a diptych, so they had to be at _exactly_ the same height. Also, the grouping is centered on a fireplace, so the left-right spacing was critical, too. AND the length of the hanging wires differed between them, so the nails had to be at different heights for the pictures to be at the same height. I boofed it by 1/4", and had to rehang them. Looks good now, though.


----------



## REDBOATNY

Racked some cranberry, had some extra (1 ltr.), taste test is in order. Might watch the Olympics and make some chili.


----------



## Elmer

Trying to prep and seal a barrel.
Full with water, found dip, empty, apply wax. 
Repeat!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jojabri

House chores, dinner, etc. Bottled Quad-Berry Dragon Blood. Started up a Strawberry DB and a Blackberry DB.

I'm really excited because my mom (who has changed her mind about not liking my new hobby MUHAHAHA!) has asked me to make a batch of "pink" as prizes for my sister's baby shower. That's what the strawberry is for. I may need to ask later about regaining some pink color as it does go orange-ish. Thinking I may have to add a drop of *GASP* food coloring. The people at this party are in no way, shape, or form refined. I assume, by the guest list, the person who picked it as a prize would just be in it for free booze and would most likely chose a pint of Heaven Hill over anything else.

Okay, now I'm laughing. It's probably the DB's fault!

Tomorrow is the Kings of Leon concert. I'm excited and should probably get some rest.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Hmmm you could add a dash of Concord grape concentrate for colour if your strawberry goes light and orangey? I'm going to try this with my tropical daze. I'll try to post a photo of the before and after colour. I made labels for my TD that say blush on them so now I have to make sure it is a blush lol!


----------



## Hokapsig

Attended a very informative Chilean wine class yesterday (thanks Dan) and took a side trip to Walker's. Picked up 10 gallons of Brianna, 10 of Stueben and 5 of Isabella. I hope to start these and the Green Apple Riesling sometime this week. My bottler said he can come home from college to assist this weekend. 

We need to back sweeten the Seyval Blanc to take the dry edge off, then possible rack and bottle the Shiraz, the Gewurtz, the Merlot, and possibly blend the concord with the niagara and start to toy with the Fredonia and Crab Apple...


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> It's not bad enough that I would add anything to it. If you're using a 7.9g bucket, you should have plenty of room. When I've used it, the foam will get to within an inch or so of the top. That's about as bad as it gets, and only for the first couple days.



Well, it did get quite foamy, and I did pick up Fermcap-S. I used it yesterday, and it wiped out the foamy head pretty quickly. Today, it was foamy again, but not that bad. Also, there is a noticeable purple scum/sludge around the edge of the bucket at the top. (I wiped this with the grape pack bag and sort of re-dissolved it into the wine.) It is certainly clear to me that the yeast matters! There must be something those little guys are producing that will alter the mouthfeel and other aspects of the wine.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> Attended a very informative Chilean wine class yesterday (thanks Dan) and took a side trip to Walker's. .



Bill it was good to see you and another member from here at the class from Pgh. I hope you guys can make it to the AWS conference in Pittsburgh. It is always very informative.


----------



## Enologo

Racked 6 gallons of the skeeter pee and 18 gallons of the Nero D'Avola/Dolcetta blend. My 6 year old granddaughter came over and wants pizza so of course pizza it is.


----------



## Hokapsig

Runningwolf said:


> Bill it was good to see you and another member from here at the class from Pgh. I hope you guys can make it to the AWS conference in Pittsburgh. It is always very informative.


 
Dan, I may just alter the consulting days JUST to attend. The line up of topics looked very interesting. I have to find out about the Pittsburgh East chapter, bring that it is only 3 miles from my house.


----------



## Elmer

Spent today filling a barrel with boiling water.
About to head to air port to pick up my puppy!



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Julie

Elmer said:


> Spent today filling a barrel with boiling water.
> About to head to air port to pick up my puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



What kind of puppy are you getting Elmer?


----------



## Elmer

I adopted a potcake, which is a mutt breed rescued from Turks & Caicos.





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## the_rayway

Social last night, so spent the morning switching off with my husband napping. Then grocery shopping, cleaning the house, skating with the kids, visiting with my sister and her family, then dropping the kids at my parents for a sleep over. (YAAAAAAYYYYY!!!!!)

Good day!


----------



## drumlinridgewinery

busy weekend
yesterday bottled 6 gal of Sauvignon Blanc WE kit, Got 3 gal of strawberry ready to bottle and 3 gal of rhubarb ready to bottle.
Today up before 6am and off to 3rd grade BB tourny with eldest daughter. 4 games starting at 8 am. won 2 lost 2. Lots of butt time on bleachers.Its impressive to see how much better they have got in several months of practice. I always said I would never be the 1 to run to all these sporting events at such young age but she s pretty good. So my days of running will begin.


----------



## Julie

Elmer said:


> I adopted a potcake, which is a mutt breed rescued from Turks & Caicos.
> 
> View attachment 13631
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



He is a cutie and this the first I ever hear of a potcake dog.


----------



## ffemt128

Heading to the Borough Council meeting again this evening. It's kind of nice being a spectator again...


----------



## Pumpkinman

I received a bottle washing unit from Steve at All In One Wine Pump, hot damn! This unit is every bit as efficient as the All in One, I shouldn't be so surprised, but damn! I cleaned 6 cases of beer bottles and 4 cases of wine bottles in no time at all, this is not only a time saver, but a back saver as well!
I'll do 6 more cases of wine bottles tomorrow and then it is bottling time.
Steve, thanks again!


----------



## Runningwolf

Pumpkinman said:


> I received a bottle washing unit from Steve at All In One Wine Pump, hot damn! This unit is every bit as efficient as the All in One, I shouldn't be so surprised, but damn! I cleaned 6 cases of beer bottles and 4 cases of wine bottles in no time at all, this is not only a time saver, but a back saver as well!
> I'll do 6 more cases of wine bottles tomorrow and then it is bottling time.
> Steve, thanks again!



Yeah yeah yeah, I don't believe you. You know the rules!


----------



## Hokapsig

Dead tired from the busy weekend. Went to the wine class by PIWC, then to Walkers for juice, then to Bowling Green, OH for work yesterday. It's gonna be an early bedtime to catch up on the sleep debt. I even blew off the school board meeting, which I usually grouse about paying my taxes....


----------



## jojabri

I was going to take it easy after the SCARIEST ride in history last night! We went to Louisville to the Kings of Leon concert. When we got out, the roads were covered in snow. In some places there were no tracks to follow and you didn't know what lane you were in. This didn't stop semi trucks and other stupid people from speeding past in NO LANES! There were tons of cars off the road, including police cars! I'm a skittish driver at night to begin with, particularly in hazardous conditions, rain/snow. Thank God my hubby was driving and not me, I was TERRIFIED!

Spending my evening sipping on Dragon Blood (LOVE THIS STUFF!) and working on a DIY bottle drying tree. It should be done tomorrow, but I ran out of tubing. Either way, I'm already pretty impressed with it. holds 65 bottles for the whopping cost of under $3! Yeh, that's how I roll.


----------



## plowboy

Driving in the snow is always a hoot. 

I've spent the first part of the morning with my butt on the couch with the little one watching curling. Can't complain too much, so far all he does is eat and sleep. A well behaved baby to say the least


----------



## Pumpkinman

LMAO Dan, I'll get pics today, I plan on cleaning a few more cases, it is a self contained unit with an all house filter attached making sure the cleaner and/or sanitizer stays clean.


----------



## sour_grapes

jojabri said:


> working on a DIY bottle drying tree. It should be done tomorrow, but I ran out of tubing. Either way, I'm already pretty impressed with it. holds 65 bottles for the whopping cost of under $3! Yeh, that's how I roll.



Hey, I'd be interested in that! Can you share pictures?


----------



## jojabri

sour_grapes said:


> Hey, I'd be interested in that! Can you share pictures?



Had:
1 Christmas tree stand
Leftover 3inch PVC
7/16 tubing
64 3inch nails
tube of caulk
several bamboo skewers

had to buy 6 ft more 7/16 tubing, cost 2.41.

Screwed the pipe into the tree holder
screwed in 8 screws each layer, 3 inches apart an an angle into the PVC
cut 64x 4inch bits of tubing, stuck in about 3x1inch pieces of bamboo skewer to reinforce
filled each piece of tube about 1 inch with caulk then fit it over the screw down to the pipe.

Done for the most part, and it will catch all the liquid, so less messy. I would definitely call this "redneck ingenuity" but it works so I'll use it.


----------



## sour_grapes

Thanks for the pix. I must be totally dense. I cannot figure out what the "7/16 inch tubing" is that supports the bottles.

Wait, never mind. It is vinyl tubing, filled with caulk, and reinforced with bamboo. Amiright?


----------



## jojabri

Yes, you are right. the7/16 inch tubing hold the bottle. It's filled with bits of bamboo and caulk for support and it's being held on by a screw in the PVC pipe.

Plus I can unscrew the tree part from the base for cleaning and storage. That's kind of handy.

I'm all about creative ways of doing things on the cheap Paul, hence the DWV hanger wall wine rack! I try to never buy anything that I can't make. I love playing with materials from Lowes, particularly PVC pipe! I haven't purchased laundry detergent or body wash in YEARS as I can make it for usually 1/5th the cost. I think my greatest accomplishment as far as being creative was for our wedding, I wanted a photo booth, but it cost WAAAAYYY TOO MUCH, so I built one! People started calling us about renting it, now we have 4 units that we rent. Being creative has become a tangible source of income. Like I said... how I roll.... all the way to the bank.


----------



## Boatboy24

Trying to ignore the weather hype. It's just friggin' ridiculous.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Wow that's very creative Jojabri! Nice!


----------



## reefman

Waiting and watching...the snowman cometh tonight!:>
They have delayed tomorrows workday till 10:00am.
...but it's not supposed to stop snowing till the afternoon


----------



## tonyt

Helped a friend start his first kit. RJS Winery Super Tuscan.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Boatboy24

Snow day! Got about 9 or ten inches on the ground and it's still coming down hard. I just pitched the yeast on my Torrontes. Making chili for dinner tonight. Maybe some fresh bread to go with it. I guess there's probably some shoveling in my future too...


----------



## Gwand

Boatboy24 said:


> Snow day! Got about 9 or ten inches on the ground and it's still coming down hard. I just pitched the yeast on my Torrontes. Making chili for dinner tonight. Maybe some fresh bread to go with it. I guess there's probably some shoveling in my future too...



Life outside my window


----------



## ckvchestnut

Welcome to my world! You guys should be buying snow plow and removal equipment from us up north  

Snow is fun just not for a solid 5 months long! My opinion is that it should stick around just until after New Years. Then the sun should come out and melt it all away so we can begin gardening again! That would be my ideal world!


----------



## the_rayway

Wee Man had a bad fall at daycare yesterday morning, right on to the corner of a table. Ended up taking him to Children's Emergency to get checked out. They believe he has a minor concussion - but apparently it's difficult to tell on kids as young has him. We're to keep a close eye on him and try not to let him bonk his head again for a couple of days.

Poor little guy.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ah poor guy! I remember the days of youngsters! I hope he feels better soon! That reminds me of one day my eldest daughter ran into another kid in gym class and they both had to go to emerg! She had to see the dentist because she lost a tooth - he was there too because they had to extract her tooth out of his head! Lol thank gosh it was just a baby tooth!


----------



## Runningwolf

Poor guy, I hope he is feeling better soon.


----------



## jojabri

Thus far today I have scanned a little over 500 photos for my step-grandmother whom I DESPISE! I have at least 800 more to go. Might I mention, out of all these photos, I have found 1 of my 2 boys and NOT ONE of me, my husband or daughter. I really hate this hag right now! If it weren't that this was for her mom for her 100th B-Day party, I'd shove this HUGE bag of photos ... ya know where. At least this will make my job easier when they ask for memorial videos for funerals (as I ALWAYS have to do those.)

Sometimes I think it doesn't pay to be smart or nice. Perhaps If I was an idiot drug addict like HER family, I wouldn't have to do all this crap!

Sorry bout the rant.

P.S. The only thing keeping me from going bat-crap-crazy right now is the cold glass of DB and knowing that when I get at least to the halfway point, I can get totally hammered! YAY!


----------



## plowboy

No worries, every family has at least one lose wingnut. 

I seem to have become nocturnal since the baby was born. As long as I can keep him sleeping mommy can get some rest. 

And they say partying through college was a waste of time. It sure prepared me for this whole parenthood thing. Lol


----------



## ckvchestnut

plowboy said:


> No worries, every family has at least one lose wingnut.
> 
> I seem to have become nocturnal since the baby was born. As long as I can keep him sleeping mommy can get some rest.
> 
> And they say partying through college was a waste of time. It sure prepared me for this whole parenthood thing. Lol




Aw good Dad - better hubby! I didn't get much sleep with my first, only he got sleep sheesh. He's long gone though!


----------



## the_rayway

plowboy said:


> No worries, every family has at least one lose wingnut.
> 
> I seem to have become nocturnal since the baby was born. As long as I can keep him sleeping mommy can get some rest.
> 
> And they say partying through college was a waste of time. It sure prepared me for this whole parenthood thing. Lol



Good on ya! My husband was a Saint with our first. He would be up with me for every feeding, bringing water, rocking her back to sleep, the whole works. Great Daddies make for happy Mommies! I couldn't have done it without him.


----------



## jojabri

FINALLY got done scanning those photos. There was 1,533 of them. I am EXHAUSTED! I've never been so happy to be good looking, because I scanned A LOT of fugly faces.

Either way, I'm done, and my mom and dad brought me a Valentine's day gift! A Brand New Large Primary! I'm so relieved that they are finally approving of me making wine. They really didn't approve at first. And thanks Danger Dave (again) for dreaming up the Dragon Blood, they changed their mind about my hobby quick-fast-and-in-a-hurry after tasting it. Can't wait to break this puppy in!


----------



## sour_grapes

Holy cripe! They must have LOVED the DB! _Ito, puella!_


----------



## jojabri

IKR! They found these at the local peddler's Mall for $10 each! Just a quick browse it looks like they go for about $50. I'm totally going to go buy some more.


----------



## Pumpkinman

> I've never been so happy to be good looking,



Ok...with a comment like that you have to post a pic of yourself...


----------



## sour_grapes

Not even a comment on _Ito, puella!_ ??


----------



## jojabri

Sorry Paul, I giggled, but didn't know if anyone else would... In any case, Go??? I done went!

Okay Tom, I'll back that claim. Here's a pic: I don't mind sharing my pics... I tend to think positively of my self image. More on Facebook if you happen to be curious.


----------



## ckvchestnut

a


jojabri said:


> IKR! They found these at the local peddler's Mall for $10 each! Just a quick browse it looks like they go for about $50. I'm totally going to go buy some more.



saw this post so u don't have to answer my question on the other thread!


----------



## Runningwolf

jojabri said:


> Either way, I'm done, and my mom and dad brought me a Valentine's day gift! A Brand New Large Primary! . Can't wait to break this puppy in!



Are you sure this is food grade? What was originally in it? I ask this because I just picked up 30 plastic 50 gallon drums from Welches and I had to be careful which ones I took. The light blue drums were food grade and the dark blue were not. There was only a shade difference in color.


----------



## Elmer

My soon to 4 year old was up all night puking with the stomach bug.
So all my planned racking is on hold!
I am instead occupying my son and puppy to keep the downstairs and away from my daughter who Is quarantined upstairs.
Been up since 6 am, 
Watched USA vs Russia hockey while drinking lots of coffee!
Taken son and puppy for long walks during intermission.
Cooked eggs, cleaned dog poop!
And it is only 10 am!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes

I am going to the big yellow-and-blue store! I suppose I will have Swedish meatballs for lunch.


----------



## ibglowin

Love that store! Too bad the closest one is 500 miles away North or West!  (Denver or Phoenix)


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL I love to hate that store! Actually I go about once every 2-3 years and thats enough for me. There is one about 150 miles south of me in Pittsburgh. I have to admit they really do have it together. Instructions are all pictures to avoid language barriers and ready made cardboard roof racks to help you get your purchase home. The foot path they have going through the store is an absolute necessity in order to see everything.


----------



## nucjd

Congratulations!!!! Get ready for a wild amazing ride plowboy!


----------



## jojabri

Runningwolf said:


> Are you sure this is food grade? What was originally in it? I ask this because I just picked up 30 plastic 50 gallon drums from Welches and I had to be careful which ones I took. The light blue drums were food grade and the dark blue were not. There was only a shade difference in color.



They are HDPE 2 so, I assume so. Just called the seller and it originally had limestone rock in it. Really? A barrel of rocks??? It was clean when I got it, and I've cleaned it even more thoroughly.


----------



## SmokeyMcBong

cleaning somemore kijiji brewing gear. got a 3gal italian carboy, 4 bungs, 4 airlocks, a bottle drying tree and a super automatic bottle filler for a song and a dance.

i actually think i may have developed a problem with purchasing gear. i cant stop, i've got my spare bedroom (brewery lol) full of almost everything!


----------



## plowboy

Grrrrr the inlaws have invaded my house and refuse to leave. I'm starting to think a small fire is in order to smoke them out. I'm also willing to bet they hit me up for wine before they leave. I'm starting to think a bottle or two is a fair price for there exodus


----------



## nucjd

Plowboy, best thing I have done was marry someone who grew up about 14 hours away from where I grew up. My wife is from just north of Detroit as is her family so my in laws make it down very rarely . That being said my father in law is very cool but my mother in law…. oh boy….


----------



## nucjd

My wife and I were starting a weanling horse (Holsteiner jumper) with ground work ( leading and standing) and working on one of our 2 year old dressage filly's in the round pen. just for fun here is our web site. www.covespringsfarm.com


----------



## ckvchestnut

Nice website and horses  I have a few myself. I have 1 beautiful chestnut TB mare, a lovely TB/Trakehner dark bay gelding and 1 jet black Canadian horse mare. Just another horse nut lol! We have a 50 acre farm and I used to compete in the hunters and then got bit by the dressage bug lol! I focus on the classical seat/training intermingled with some natural horsemanship stuff and natural horse care. 

Have fun with your babies! They're cute! I tried three times to breed my lovely TB mare to a nice Trakehner stallion but sadly she did not catch she is too old now. Her dam put out some stunning Swedish WBs. Oh well I guess it wasn't meant to be for her! Maybe one day I'll get a baby out of a nice mare but I don't see that anytime soon.

Take care


----------



## LoneStarLori

75º and sunny here today. I FINALLY got to go outside and do some garden work. I planted 4 blackberry vines and 2 ea red and green table grape vines. Out of the 8 holes I dug in a row about 75 yards long, 2 of the them had Gopher tunnels in them. They are smarter than my traps and are winning the war.
I'm trying to get Bill Murray down here to help, but he just won't pick up the phone. Grrrr.


----------



## nucjd

Very cool Carolyn. Glad to meet another horse lover. My wife is jumper rider sine she was a kid and was the adult amateur champion of Alabama in 2007 and now is considered a professional rider. We started breeding in 2001 and we have a quite a few babies doing very well in the Dressage world ( intact one of our babies is now the 3 yo USDF champion Cronos de Medi ) which is weird because we mainly breed Selle Francais jumpers but have an SF mare which is approved Holsteiner, RPSI and Oldenburg which makes amazing dressage babies. That mare's sire is First Class and she has babies with a trot that will make you cry when she them move. We have quite a few breeder friends and stallion owner friends from Canada. Great folks with a true love of breeding.


----------



## plowboy

LoneStarLori said:


> Out of the 8 holes I dug in a row about 75 yards long, 2 of the them had Gopher tunnels in them. They are smarter than my traps and are winning the war.
> I'm trying to get Bill Murray down here to help, but he just won't pick up the phone. Grrrr.




Sounds like you need a lawn chair, a .22 and an afternoon to bask in the sun. If you have a 22-250 you could set up 300+ yards away and they will be none the wiser till lead starts flying


----------



## Elmer

Took my son and dog out on the deck, which has 2 ft of snow. I climbed up 20 ft up to my roof to chisel ice and cure an ice damn.
The neighbor took sympathy and brought over some stone brewery IPA


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jamesngalveston

Lori it sounds like you gotta go to the electric shock treatment...lol
an old wind up phone couple pieces of copper and some wire....
they hate it.;


----------



## Hokapsig

Made a starter using a tip learned at the Chilean juice class last week and pitched the yeast into the Stueben. The Isabella continues to percolate. It was finally warm enough to go to the garage and wash bottles, a bucket and a carboy. I need to filter the Seyval to backsweeten slightly in order to bottle next weekend.


----------



## ckvchestnut

nucjd said:


> Very cool Carolyn. Glad to meet another horse lover. My wife is jumper rider sine she was a kid and was the adult amateur champion of Alabama in 2007 and now is considered a professional rider. We started breeding in 2001 and we have a quite a few babies doing very well in the Dressage world ( intact one of our babies is now the 3 yo USDF champion Cronos de Medi ) which is weird because we mainly breed Selle Francais jumpers but have an SF mare which is approved Holsteiner, RPSI and Oldenburg which makes amazing dressage babies. That mare's sire is First Class and she has babies with a trot that will make you cry when she them move. We have quite a few breeder friends and stallion owner friends from Canada. Great folks with a true love of breeding.




That's wonderful! I rode the hunters on the trillium and A circuit while doing a bit of dressage. I really got obsessed with the dressage and I have just trained to 2nd level and took a break for a few years from training. I am preparing to start training again this spring. Our farm doesn't have an indoor arena yet, it makes training in winter difficult up here in the snow. 

I have lately been looking more at Andalusians for dressage prospects but I am really a sucker for the WBs still! So beautiful lol ack all horses are beautiful! I too have loved and own them since I was 7 years old.


----------



## sour_grapes

jojabri said:


> They are HDPE 2 so, I assume so. Just called the seller and it originally had limestone rock in it. Really? A barrel of rocks??? It was clean when I got it, and I've cleaned it even more thoroughly.



Just think of it as adding a "chalky terroir" to you wine!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Love that store! Too bad the closest one is 500 miles away North or West!  (Denver or Phoenix)





Runningwolf said:


> LOL I love to hate that store! Actually I go about once every 2-3 years and thats enough for me. There is one about 150 miles south of me in Pittsburgh. I have to admit they really do have it together. Instructions are all pictures to avoid language barriers and ready made cardboard roof racks to help you get your purchase home. The foot path they have going through the store is an absolute necessity in order to see everything.



Well, I made it back safely, although my credit card has been coughing up blood.  I had a double order of Swedish meatballs, and also discovered that they sell beer (and some is even good beer!) at the restaurant. Bought tons and tons of stuff, mostly for my wife's gf. Then we spent the evening assembling those tons and tons of stuff. After coming home, I am enjoying my "Builder's cocktail": two Aleve, washed down by slugging copious amounts of red wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

plowboy said:


> Grrrrr the inlaws have invaded my house and refuse to leave. I'm starting to think a small fire is in order to smoke them out. I'm also willing to bet they hit me up for wine before they leave. I'm starting to think a bottle or two is a fair price for there exodus



I totally sympathize, but it won't be too long before you are hoping that grampa and grandma will take your new bundle o' joy so you can have a night to yourselves!


----------



## jojabri

We received some homemade Apple Pie Moonshine, it's DELICIOUS! Gonna snuggle up with my hubby, have a few drinkies, stay warm, and watch tv.


----------



## plowboy

sour_grapes said:


> I totally sympathize, but it won't be too long before you are hoping that grampa and grandma will take your new bundle o' joy so you can have a night to yourselves!




That's what my parents/brother/sister are for. They live one road away lol. But my wife has a similar opinion about my mother so it's a 2 way street. Everything in small doses makes for a happy life. 

Tonight however I'm dealing with mr fussy pants. He finally fell asleep so I'm not moving. Thankfully there is a good curling match going on. Canada vs. the states. 

And in other news my skittles brew is truly stuck. I have added yeast energizer and pinched a new pack of ec1118 and it's still sitting at 1.012. Driving me up a wall


----------



## Julie

Plowboy, you should try yeast nutrient instead of energizer. I made a skittles jellybean wine once and it stuck at 1.000. Since it was a one gallon batch, I bottled and kept the bottles in the frig.


----------



## plowboy

I tried that first. I always start with a split feeding of nutrient. One 1/2 at the start then the other 1/2 at the half way point. Then if it slows down at the end I'll add a 1/4 tsp or two till it finishes. Didn't work this time.


----------



## Runningwolf

*Microbiological Techniques Workshop*

I'll be headed down to Penn State tomorrow for a one day workshop on Tuesday for a biology class on wine. This one-day workshop will introduce attendees to the microorganisms that are involved through wine processing. Techniques on how to identify the presence of these microorganisms and control them in the winery will be discussed. I wish Ibglowin or GreginND were sitting next to me to explain whats going on (two of our resident scientists).


----------



## sour_grapes

I added sugar and brandy to one of my first bottles of wine and scrawled Port on the outside of the bottle.


----------



## jamesngalveston

tilled up one third of my garden....posted pics for running wolf in garden post. cooking lasagna later, pics posted when it comes out of the oven.
washing clothes, (no pic)...bought parts to make a better fruit crusher, pics to follow, when its complete, and if i can find a piece of 3/4 x 24 inch pipe, threaded all the way.


----------



## plowboy

Curiosity has gotten to me yet again. The spring time itch is setting in and I'm thinking about trying a batch of maple syrup wine. I've already started working on a deal with one of my friends for sap. Not 100% sure if ill make it out of sap or syrup but I can figure that out on the fly. 

Hopefully the darn skittles brew is out of primary by then.


----------



## jojabri

Started up a double batch of quad-berry DB.


----------



## ffemt128

Starting a batch of pee and working in the cellar....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## the_rayway

Went Glo Golfing with some friends for the first time - super fun! Kids went for a sleep over at Granmmy's place, so we got to let loose a bit afterwards 

Here's hubby getting his silly on:


----------



## jamesngalveston

photo for running wolf

building a press...heres the frame.
a buddy is mounting a 1 inch teflon plate on some 1 inch all thread with a t handle to use to press, that is all guided by a 1 inch floor flange bolt, with a 1 inch all thread nut welded together..should be lots of pressure.


----------



## RegionRat

jamesngalveston said:


> photo for running wolf
> 
> building a press...heres the frame.
> a buddy is mounting a 1 inch teflon plate on some 1 inch all thread with a t handle to use to press, that is all guided by a 1 inch floor flange bolt, with a 1 inch all thread nut welded together..should be lots of pressure.




If it were me I would use this

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00012XCCA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

RR


----------



## jamesngalveston

i never even thought of a long bench screw...
good call.
as is the one he is making for me is about 30 inches, with one teflon plate mounted...were thinking about making a ss box with a welded on ss screen, and some kinda ss spout..dont know for sure...


----------



## jamesngalveston

today, i am making a video for runningwolf....and going out to the farm and start a fence.


----------



## ffemt128

jamesngalveston said:


> photo for running wolf
> 
> building a press...heres the frame.
> a buddy is mounting a 1 inch teflon plate on some 1 inch all thread with a t handle to use to press, that is all guided by a 1 inch floor flange bolt, with a 1 inch all thread nut welded together..should be lots of pressure.


 

I started down that path a few years ago. I bought a piece of 1" Ajax, Apex, cant remember what it was called and the necessary nuts to go with it. That was as far as I got. I still have it sitting in the corner of the cellar.


----------



## ffemt128

I finally got some cellar time yesterday. I managed to get the Malbec, Carmenere bottled. I also filtered the Sauv Blanc and Muscat and bottled the Sauv Blanc. I have a half day scheduled today so I can watch my grandson for my daughter, after that I'll try to get some of the PA juices racked..


----------



## jamesngalveston

well i will have a lot of blackberries to press in about 8 weeks..i have to have it done.


----------



## RegionRat

ffemt128 said:


> I started down that path a few years ago. I bought a piece of 1" Ajax, Apex, cant remember what it was called and the necessary nuts to go with it. That was as far as I got. I still have it sitting in the corner of the cellar.



I dont wanna be that guy, but would you be talking about _acme_?

RR


----------



## Runningwolf

jamesngalveston said:


> today, i am making a video for runningwolf....and going out to the farm and start a fence.



Making a video for me out on the farm? Better explain what kind of video it is or we'll both be in the corner. 

Pictures are great, it makes it easier for people to relate.


----------



## jamesngalveston

oh..you will like it...lol


----------



## dangerdave

I'm at work today, protecting this here city from the flaming red death.

But yesterday, I had a full day in the Lab. I washed a lot of bottles (about 50...hey, that's a lot for me!), and filtered a batch Dragon Blood (maximum oak). Also filtered my wife's muscato, and tasted the apple/cinnamon wine. It has really come around to being just what I wanted. I also made some progress (back sweetening) on one of my Welch's wines for the contest. Once the other two are ready, I'll have to decide which one to submit. I was tired by dinner time, and I took it easy the rest of the evening to drink some wine with my wonderful wife.

Tomorrow will be a big bottling day. The DB, muscato, and apple/cinnamon will get done! I like bottling days! *=*


----------



## ffemt128

RegionRat said:


> I dont wanna be that guy, but would you be talking about _acme_?
> 
> RR


 

Yeah....That's it Acme.......


Racked and backsweetened my Diamond to 1.002 yesterday. I'll check it again in a few weeks to see where I want to go with it sweetness wise.


----------



## jojabri

I was BUSY Last night! Besides a bunch of housework to get done in preparation for guests at my 5 year old's birthday on Sunday, I had to burn about 20 photo discs, fix my sister's desktop PC, and get my parents Roku boxes set up. I'm happy my parents have FINALLY stepped out of the dark ages but it took forever to get them ready to go as they didn't have ANY membership subscriptions and wanted Netflix Vudu, etc put on 2 Rokus. 

I did manage to rack mt strawberry BD and skittles wines to secondary. Had a slight problem with the blackberry DB though. I didn't have a large enough primary, so I had to split the batch into 2 smaller primaries. For some odd reason one of the half batches went markedly slower than the other. The first on went dry at .092 the other was still at 1.012 after 7 days. I went ahead and racked the first bit to a 3 gallon it's about all I could do. I suppose I'll just wait on the other half then add the first half back to the larger secondary.

Today I have a lot more to do to get ready for the party, but I'm planning on at least bottling my tropical BD.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Yeah....That's it Acme.......
> 
> 
> Racked and backsweetened my Diamond to 1.002 yesterday. I'll check it again in a few weeks to see where I want to go with it sweetness wise.



Acme it is!!


----------



## Runningwolf

jamesngalveston said:


> photo for running wolf
> 
> building a press...heres the frame.
> a buddy is mounting a 1 inch teflon plate on some 1 inch all thread with a t handle to use to press, that is all guided by a 1 inch floor flange bolt, with a 1 inch all thread nut welded together..should be lots of pressure.



James I wish I lived closer as I think I have a few baskets laying around for presses of different sizes.


----------



## ffemt128

Racked my blueberry, blackberry, elderberry, skeeter pee and now I'm working on 18 gallons of Niagra..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## jamesngalveston

running wolf i had all set up to make you a video yesterday, and it did not happen...i have to go to houston for a few days, but when i get back I will try again...it will be something you will keep...lol


----------



## GreginND

In San Francisco - but stuck in a hotel reviewing proposals for the National Institutes of Health. Missing out on the nice sunny weather outside.


----------



## Enologo

Well, over the weekend besides digging out the wife's car took a ride with my son and his future wife over to Gino Pinto's, picked up 13 cases of 375ml bottles for the wedding wine, four more 6 gal. carboys (2 for my brother in law), another 25 liter demijohn, 2lbs of oak chips, about 180 shrink capsules, 1,000 corks and a price list for the Chilean grapes and juice due in the spring. Drooled over the presses and variable capacity tanks and various other equipment. A good day.


----------



## plowboy

After a sleepless night I'm watching the gold medal curling match. So far so good for Canada. Woman's hockey gold match is this afternoon. A decent day to grow roots nit the couch


----------



## Hokapsig

Cleaned more bottles and the bottle trees are full. Racked 5 gallons of Skeeter Pee to glass. Tossed in 3 Cinnamon sticks into the Pear wine and 1 1/2 sticks into the Cherry Wine. 

I think I'm going to take the plunge and finally add the Whole House filter to the All-in-one system. I've been agonizing over this for almost year. Too much paralysis by overanalysis....


----------



## Pumpkinman

It works great, you'll kick yourself for not pulling the trigger sooner.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Cleaned more bottles and the bottle trees are full. Racked 5 gallons of Skeeter Pee to glass. Tossed in 3 Cinnamon sticks into the Pear wine and 1 1/2 sticks into the Cherry Wine.
> 
> I think I'm going to take the plunge and finally add the Whole House filter to the All-in-one system. I've been agonizing over this for almost year. Too much paralysis by overanalysis....


 


Pumpkinman said:


> It works great, you'll kick yourself for not pulling the trigger sooner.


 

Bill's going to continue agonizing....LOL.......


----------



## plowboy

Watching a good game of stick puck on the tube. Go Canada Go.


----------



## plowboy

Over the years I have tracked down many a thing. Deer, moose, bear, rabbits, missing tools and even a girl or two. But today was a first. This high wind sent me tracking the trash can and blue box. The creek snagged the blue box maybe 700m away from the house but the trash can skipped the creek and skidded across the pond. Wind took that sucker almost 2kms away. The walk back in the wind damn near killed me. The foot or so of slush and ice made for a killer slip and slide


----------



## wildvines

Just pitched yeast on my WE selection 18L California cab/merlot. I witches the yeast and added rc-212 and added just a bit if yeast nutrient. I placed 90 grams of the medium oak chips into a mesh bag and placed in primary.starting SG 1.092 at 74 degrees. 

Secondary I will add pound of blackberries and 10 grams of rouge Richie tannins. Can't wait


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ckvchestnut

Sounds good wildvines!


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut

Don't know what happened to my last post but I'll be racking, Gamay, Blueberry Port, racking and bottling, apple wine, Pinot Gris and tropical daze. Have family coming over to help. If I get it all done maybe we'll celebrate with a "burn the Christmas tree" party lol at least it's reasonably balmy at -5c today. Supposed to get up to 0.


Carolyn


----------



## sour_grapes

ckvchestnut said:


> Don't know what happened to my last post but I'll be racking, Gamay, Blueberry Port, racking and bottling, apple wine, Pinot Gris and tropical daze. Have family coming over to help. If I get it all done maybe we'll celebrate with a "burn the Christmas tree" party lol at least it's reasonably balmy at -5c today. Supposed to get up to 0.
> 
> 
> Carolyn



You posted it on the "Only constant is change" thread by accident! But I like it there!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Pfiph!!! Sorry! Need more coffee. I'm going to label SourGrapes as the official thread finder lol! Thanks for pointing that out 


Carolyn


----------



## GreginND

Spent a wonderful day yesterday in Livermore talking with some fantastic winery owners. Heading to the Santa Cruz wineries today.


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching the Bronze medal hockey game and just put a pork butt on the smoker.


----------



## Johngottshall

It was beautiful out today so I washed the jeep and detailed it


----------



## Enologo

Racked the Nero/Dolcetta blend and the Skeeter Pee again. Going to dinner for my cousins 50th. birthday. Might start bottling the wedding wine tomorrow.


----------



## jpike01

Went to Ison's for more blueberry plants and added them to the blueberry garden. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Wade E

Johngottshall said:


> It was beautiful out today so I washed the jeep and detailed it


Not sure if you know this but thats a Jeep!!! Its not supposed to be clean!!! Its supposed to be upside down and covered with mud! Your going to piss that wrangler off ya know!


----------



## plowboy

A yearly wash and wax is never a bad thing. Mud holds moister next to the steel and causes that cancer known as rust. I have seen some major frame damage caused by mud sitting in side of the frame and rusting out.


----------



## plowboy

Are you ready for some hockey?


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching some early morning hockey.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Going to our wine clubs meeting today, lots of good food, good drink and good wine talk!


----------



## Boatboy24

A goaltending and defensive clinic by Canada. Three goals in five games. Most impressive. Congratulations!


----------



## ckvchestnut

They were told to play like girls Boatboy! Lol


Carolyn


----------



## LoneStarLori

Going fishin! I get to finally try out my Christmas present. A Power Pole shallow water anchor. It's a wireless hydraulic pole that extends down 8ft to hold the boat in place instead of using a 30lb anchor. I don't really care if I catch a fish today, I just want to play with this. 

Resting position:








Partially extended. Kind of reminds me of something out of War of the Worlds.


----------



## ckvchestnut

That's cool Lori! I'm jealous!! You get to go spring fishing and not ice fishing like me! Have fun!


Carolyn


----------



## LoneStarLori

Carolyn, I'm sure you would have better luck. I'd love to try ice fishing sometime. 
The bay fish didn't get the memo yet that it's time to eat and breed. I take comfort in noting the guides also came back with empty ice chests. 
The Power Pole was amazing! I highly recommend it. 


Sent from my iPhone 5s


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ya that looks amazing! I was shocked that as soon as we put all out lines out last Thursday we were getting constant bites and lost a lot of minnows! I said the fish were way too smart in that lake!


Carolyn


----------



## plowboy

Well the skittles brew seems to be well and truly stuck. It's driving me nuts and has me thinking turbo yeast just to get it past 1.000


----------



## ckvchestnut

plowboy said:


> Well the skittles brew seems to be well and truly stuck. It's driving me nuts and has me thinking turbo yeast just to get it past 1.000




Is it at 1.000 or not there yet? 


Carolyn


----------



## vernsgal

I'm flying out to Calgary to spend a week with my new granddaughter (daughter and son in law too,lol)


----------



## plowboy

It's been stuck at 1.01 for a week or so now.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Sorry but what was the OG? Is there anyway to just leave it longer to see if it's just really slow? You already tried extra yeast right? What is the current abv?


Carolyn


----------



## plowboy

Starting sg was 1.1 iirc. Current sg is 1.01 and it took 50 days to get there. Airlock has been on for quite some time but is still gets stirred every day. Already tried a new pack of ec-1118 about a week ago. Abv is 12.2%. I still have time before I need the bucked but was hoping to have it in a carboy way soon than this. I've also got it sitting in 75*f water that has helped keep it slowly moving up until now


----------



## ckvchestnut

I don't know how well everyone else's skittles wine went but you might be fine to just leave as is and bottle it when clear. Skittles are a candy and have so many chemicals and toxins in them it's amazing that the yeast can still do their job under those circumstances. I wouldn't be too worried about it starting up in the bottle if you left it to clear and racked a bunch of times to get all the yeasties out. At 1.001 you might not have to backsweeten either? Depends on how you like it.


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut

Oops sorry you say current SG is 1.010? That still gives you 13% abv


Carolyn


----------



## plowboy

I was planning on back sweeting. I went a little heavy with the welch's and you can't really taste the skittles over the grape. Once it goes dry and Bs it should be in the 12% Abv range


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ok well you could treat it like it's finished and clear, sorbate and backsweeten and then leave it in the carboy for longer to see what happens after backsweetening. Or use turbo yeast like you said. Did you use that fermaid stuff? Did you know that k1V-1116 is supposed to be really good also at restarting a stuck ferment? I used it for my blueberry peach port and honestly I gave up feeding it sugar before it gave up consuming it. It's good stuff. It seems to be really tough and doesn't get stressed to easily.


Carolyn


----------



## plowboy

Nope, haven't stumbled apon any fermaid yet. Seems to be hard to come across in Canada


----------



## ckvchestnut

Yup! Forgot you're from up here! I've never used it either. 


Carolyn


----------



## vernsgal

plowboy said:


> I was planning on back sweeting. I went a little heavy with the welch's and you can't really taste the skittles over the grape. Once it goes dry and Bs it should be in the 12% Abv range


I found when I made mine it doesn't really have a lot of candy flavor. Backsweeten with more skittles and do it before clearing or you'll just cloud up again.( it took a while for mine to get down to .996


plowboy said:


> Nope, haven't stumbled apon any fermaid yet. Seems to be hard to come across in Canada



http://ecom.bosagrape.com/search.php?mode=search&page=1

http://homebrewsupplies.ca/category/yeast-nutrient-1/


----------



## Boatboy24

Changing my avatar. Seems like all the cool kids are doing that nowadays.


----------



## roger80465

LOVE Olaf!


----------



## ckvchestnut

That's great! Love the avatar!


Carolyn


----------



## nucjd

Was on call all weekend and on call last night so had the day off soooo…. Instead of taking it easy I transplanted 12 vines ( Syrah, chardonnay, and Cabernet ) from one hill side to another that is turning out to produce better crop yield and flavor profile. So, now I have about 40 vines in a general area for ease of access and the soil type is much more conducive to grape growing. now I am going to soak my hands and go feed the horses.


----------



## wood1954

I'm sitting at home with a cold today thinking about my remodeling plans for our new house. We decided not to move to Washington so we could be close to kids and grandkids. This record setting winter sure has me second guessing that decision. By this time next week we will have had over 50 days or nights below zero. A few days a ago i shoveled 2' of snow off the roof. Think i'll pour some fruit wine and see if all the good anti-oxidants help me get over this cold.


----------



## jojabri

Happy the UPS delivery man finally arrived! Buying in bulk online versus buying 1 to 2 oz at a time at my local LHBS, I saved $99.96!! I'm stoked! This is great for me because my hubby is more likely to purchase things for me if it's saving money. If it's not I have to spend my money.


----------



## Julie

Boatboy24 said:


> Changing my avatar. Seems like all the cool kids are doing that nowadays.



Lol, I liked the little snowman!


----------



## Boatboy24

Julie said:


> Lol, I liked the little snowman!



Here he is. Ya gotta love Olaf. 


[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=UFatVn1hP3o[/ame]


----------



## ShelleyDickison

I just walked around for 20 minutes trying to find glasses that were on my head. I think I am done for today. Time for a glass of wine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ckvchestnut

At least you only did that for 20 minutes!! I once walked a few kms back to school one day WITH a friend to get my sunglasses which I forgot. Turns out I didn't forget them, were on my head - my friend was a blonde!! :-D


Carolyn


----------



## Hokapsig

scrubbing a carboy to start racking and filtering in preparation of bottling. The pesky Seyval Blanc needs to be taken off of bone dry (.990) to about 1.002. Looking to backsweeten the Diamond and to start evaluating some blends.

Also started to order parts for the home lab. Buret, gram scale, test beakers, clamp and stand, as well as the magnetic stirrer on thier way.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> scrubbing a carboy to start racking and filtering in preparation of bottling. The pesky Seyval Blanc needs to be taken off of bone dry (.990) to about 1.002. Looking to backsweeten the Diamond and to start evaluating some blends.
> 
> Also started to order parts for the home lab. Buret, gram scale, test beakers, clamp and stand, as well as the magnetic stirrer on thier way.


 
I see your better half released your allowance....You won't regret setting up a small lab area. 

I took my Diamond (2013) to 1.002 and it is pretty darn good, I think this is where it will stay. Last year's (2013) Seyval was at 1.002 as well. I liked it. Unfortunately there is only 3 bottles of it left.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Pasteurized my hard cider, primed and bottled 2 cases of Lagunitas brown shugga, washed and sanitized 4 cases of beer bottles and 4 cases of wine bottles, Steve, your bottle washing machine is amazing! Set the 6 gal batch of Hoptimum clone to cold crash, in 2 days I'll add the gelatin to clarify ( check out my post in the beer forum to see how clear these are turning out.


----------



## jojabri

I'm itching all over because I have NOTHING in a primary!!! "The Bug" is a horrible thing to have!! 

The problems are 

1) I've capped out my wine making budget for this month. My husband and I are EXTREMELY budget oriented as we are saving to buy a home.

B) I already have 8 full 5 gallon carboys, 2 full 3 gallon carboys and several smaller ones waiting with weeks to months before any are emptied! and I can't buy any more til I get the budget is re-upped. I do have 1 open 5 gal, but I'm having the foresight to ALWAYS keep 1 OPEN! Thank you guys for that tidbit!

3) I'm tapped out on ALL equipment!! No spare airlock or bungs, NADA! I've had to resort to makeshift ones on a few 1/2 gallon or less leftover bits until I can get my hubby to pick up some more at the LHBS which is 40 mins away. (We do have a closer one but they are RUDE and are WAAAAAY overpriced!) He was supposed to go last week BUT that didn't happen, my sister was supposed to stop today since she was in Lexington, but that isn't happening. It's very frustrating!

I suppose I could rack a few batches that have been sitting a while and are due by the calendar. I just feel like I should be doing SOMETHING.

On a related note: I LOVE LOVE LOVE my new auto-siphon! Definitely an upgrade from mouth-sucking!


----------



## ffemt128

Last night I decided to experiment. I added about a tsp of PAMA (pomegranite liqeur) to a glass of skeeter pee. Wow was that tasty. I think next trip to costco I need to get 2 big bottles of POM to make a fpac for the batch of pee that is under way. I'll also need to get more sugar and lemon to start another batch of regular pee for summer.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> scrubbing a carboy to start racking and filtering in preparation of bottling. The pesky Seyval Blanc needs to be taken off of bone dry (.990) to about 1.002. Looking to backsweeten the Diamond and to start evaluating some blends.
> 
> Also started to order parts for the home lab. Buret, gram scale, test beakers, clamp and stand, as well as the magnetic stirrer on thier way.



Where did you order from?


----------



## jamesngalveston

after working about 80 hours in 7 days in houston for some one who has more money then they should...I am doing nothing.
had a 4 hour nap today, and it is good to be able to cook again..even a 5 star rest food gets old after a week...


----------



## Hokapsig

Dan, I did a hybrid order from Amazon. My magnetic stirrer came today from Bell's General Store. 

Due to the potential snowstorm on Sunday, I am going to bag my DC trip and work on the wines. I am out of carboy space and I have an Isabella and a Stueben to put into glass, with 2 Brianna's, another Stueben and a Green Apple Riesling yet to do.


----------



## jojabri

I'm working hard on adjusting my budget to allow more wine-making!

I spent most of my day learning about some apps, namely, favado, ibotta, and checkout 51. Between sales coupons and rebates, I'll be pocketting about $50 in coupons, getting back $35 in rebates, and at least another $40 sale items. That folks is $125 for my 1st 2 weeks of extreme deal hunting (my version).

In other words... I now have to ponder... Malbec kit (my hubby said he'd try his own batch if it was a Malbec)? Glass carboys? Airlocks/bungs/etc? Stock up lemon juice/berries and sugar for DB??

Oh look now I've gone and got myself excited!


----------



## plowboy

I find that the best way to save money is to stay out of town. Then again I have been known to go a spring and a summer not spending a cent on anything other than food just to blow 2 grand on a rifle and scope. Money well saved and spent in my books lol


----------



## Runningwolf

Bill next time you need a bit of lab equipment look at cynmar.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## ffemt128

Enlomatic came, bottled the Chilean Muscat. Tread climber came, need to get that upstairs and together. Birthday party tomorrow or our daughters friend. Busy weekend ahead. May try to bottle some of the Chilean Wine this weekend.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## DirtyDawg10

Checking out DelAney's in New Haven for lunch. Some great beers on tap and nice wine selection too!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Doug you din't say what you thought of it.


----------



## jojabri

SCORE!! Type of day! 

1) Hubby got a pass on having a hard work day.

B) My mom showed up while I was racking and back sweetening 2 batches. She actually ASKED for a tasting, and even more unbelievably, LIKED the Old Orchard Blueberry Pomegranate.

3) The hubby brought home a small but variable selection of variant refreshments for tonight. So we went across the booze board; bourbon, vodka, wine, beer, and moonshine. I fear he is going to regret morning.

D) The evil hosebeast who swindled me scan photos for 16 hours as well as make 20 copies on disc of said photos, donate photo booth and DJ service, run 2 alternate photo side shows of the scanned photos sent me a check for $400 today. Apparently, she wants a few DVD playable copies, but oh well, she will get it because she's my grandpa's wife and that it was for her mom's 100th b-day... Who lives to 100?

5) I now have about $550 extra in my budget. My mind is racing as to how to spend that. Any suggestions?


----------



## Runningwolf

Judging the American Wine Society Competition in Pittsburgh today.


----------



## Boatboy24

Finished and filed the taxes this morning.


----------



## tonyt

Zoo with grandkids . . . Yippee.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Elmer

Daughters 4th birthday!
Putting together big girl bed.
Cleaning for party ,
Hosting party 
(And I have gone from strep throat this week to chest congestion Bleah !!!!!!)


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes

Planning to bottle my CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab! Yay!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Got up early and started prepping the Eggplant that I'll be using to make either eggplant rollatini, or an Eggplant lasagna, instead of using pasta, I use thinly sliced eggplant, salted and let sit under weight to pull out the moisture and a lot of the acidity (I couldn't find any Rosa Bianca variety, these have very little acidity), I'll rinse them off and then bread them, fry them until golden and layer them with a ricotta mixture, homemade sauce and fresh mozzarella, it is really good.
I have a batch of multigrain Bread rising, that should be a nice addition to the meal.
That said....I see that my mother and my wife are starting to use the same excuses to get out of cooking.."you do it so much better"..."you can do it so much faster"....grrrrr
I'm going to order all of the seeds that I plan on starting, the garden is going to be rocking!!!


----------



## jdmyers

only day off this week so had to make the most of it. first I painted my daughters bed room then I spent some time in the basement cleaning up the wine room and trying to get my Db to clear. know its time for the the most important task of the day. I gotta get a shower and head out t o the haufbrau house. Its my favorite place. its a copy of the original one in Germany were we used to live and the make the best german food and I love there beer a seeing as how my sister inlaw is driving im thinking I will be consuming much beer


----------



## Julie

haufbrau house in Pittsburgh? My husband and I have been wanting to go there for sometime but never seem to get there.


----------



## jdmyers

Julie said:


> haufbrau house in Pittsburgh? My husband and I have been wanting to go there for sometime but never seem to get there.


 If you like german food you should Im not saying its as good as the original one in mainz but its pretty good. they brew there own beer there. They always have 4 main batches and then they will have different seasonal brews


----------



## Gwand

It is finally happening. After beginning this hobby with all your help last July, I will be bottling my first wine tonight - WE Pinot Gris. I have wine from six other kits and a juice bucket still bulk aging. Talk about delayed gratification. I have sanitized all my equipment. I will soon descend down into my cellar and begin this final step. Wish me luck.


----------



## sour_grapes

Gwand said:


> It is finally happening. After beginning this hobby with all your help last July, I will be bottling my first wine tonight - WE Pinot Gris. I have wine from six other kits and a juice bucket still bulk aging. Talk about delayed gratification. I have sanitized all my equipment. I will soon descend down into my cellar and begin this final step. Wish me luck.



You have patience! Good luck!

I successfully bottled my Red Mtn Cab today. It is really nice!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> haufbrau house in Pittsburgh? My husband and I have been wanting to go there for sometime but never seem to get there.



Damn Julie here I am sitting in a hotel room down here looking for a place to go in Pittsburgh. Just got done judging the competition. Hope to see a few people from here tomorrow at the AWS conference. I am near Ross Park Mall.


----------



## Julie

You are on the north side bout 30 minutes from me. Wish I knew that, we been out of the area all day but we would have swung over that way for dinner.


----------



## Hokapsig

We paid off our house today and we are officially debt free. More money to focus on the winery I guess. We will be bottling the Seyval Blanc tomorrow with one of my son's friends who is interested in learning to make wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hokapsig said:


> We paid off our house today and we are officially debt free. More money to focus on the winery I guess.



Congrats! That is fantastic!


----------



## nucjd

Hokapsig said:


> We paid off our house today and we are officially debt free. More money to focus on the winery I guess. We will be bottling the Seyval Blanc tomorrow with one of my son's friends who is interested in learning to make wine.



Congratulations! That is an amazing achievement!


----------



## sour_grapes

Busy day in the winery for me. I already mentioned (twice!) that I bottled my CC Red Mountain Cab. Well, after I had that carboy freed up, I could cascade down the other chores waiting. I then racked my CC Yakima Syrah from the clearing stage to bulk aging. (I added some Tannin Riche, too!) Then with THAT free carboy, I racked my CC Rosso Fortissimo from "secondary," stabilized (k-meta only), vacuum degassed it, and then added finings.


Then went out for Ethiopian for dinner. Yummmm!

I am thinking about tackling some labels for the next batch, since I am now out of clean bottles....


----------



## nucjd

Sour grapes. What is your current impression of the CC Red Mountain Cab at bottling? I have been back and forth between getting this kit or not and running it through my Hungarian Oak Barrel. I love me some cabernet.


----------



## sour_grapes

nucjd said:


> Sour grapes. What is your current impression of the CC Red Mountain Cab at bottling? I have been back and forth between getting this kit or not and running it through my Hungarian Oak Barrel. I love me some cabernet.



Nucjd, it is fantastic. It is still a baby; pitched yeast on 10/30/13. And yet it is eminently drinkable NOW. Round, smooth, a bit of vanilla, a bit of coconut, lots of fruit.

I am a newbie yet, but this is the best one I have made by a lot.


----------



## Boatboy24

Another big storm on the way. Guess I'll be buying milk, bread and toilet paper today...


----------



## jamesngalveston

how is your db coming along.....should be done fermenting by now.
did you ever start it.


----------



## ckvchestnut

sour_grapes said:


> Nucjd, it is fantastic. It is still a baby; pitched yeast on 10/30/13. And yet it is eminently drinkable NOW. Round, smooth, a bit of vanilla, a bit of coconut, lots of fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a newbie yet, but this is the best one I have made by a lot.




Sounds good! I might give that one a try also! 


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut

Hmmm so far it's a quiet day for me! Racked and bottled my concord port yesterday, racked my blueberry peach port as well. Secretariat is on and War Horse is on after that... Seems like a horse movie day lol


Carolyn


----------



## Gwand

Gwand said:


> It is finally happening. After beginning this hobby with all your help last July, I will be bottling my first wine tonight - WE Pinot Gris. I have wine from six other kits and a juice bucket still bulk aging. Talk about delayed gratification. I have sanitized all my equipment. I will soon descend down into my cellar and begin this final step. Wish me luck.



Here is the final product along side some Cotswold cheese I made.


----------



## jamesngalveston

looks fantastic gwand, and the cheese as well...i could eat the whole thing.


----------



## jamesngalveston

i am recuperating from 3 weeks work done in 1, and getting over the flu.

secretariat, excellent movie
war horse, so so
dreamer, excellent
horse whisperer, so so
sea biscuit, excellent

hows the concord port mrs carolyn


----------



## cmason1957

Backsweetened blueberry wine and blackberry port. Also decided to add some extra flavoring to blackberry wine. Boiled down 4 pounds of frozen blackberries, hopefully it will give a nice taste to my wine.


----------



## peaches9324

looks very nice Gwand! And very appetizing


----------



## ckvchestnut

jamesngalveston said:


> i am recuperating from 3 weeks work done in 1, and getting over the flu.
> 
> secretariat, excellent movie
> war horse, so so
> dreamer, excellent
> horse whisperer, so so
> sea biscuit, excellent
> 
> hows the concord port mrs carolyn




Yup it's horse movie day! Sea Biscuit is on now but hubby changed channel to the classic hockey game. James this concord port is awesome and it's not even been 6 months yet! Pm me your address and I'll see if I can send you a split!! If I don't label it, I might get away with just calling it vinegar for shipping purposes??


Carolyn


----------



## plowboy

It's a good day. I've got cold beer, there going hard and turning left, pulled pork is percolating in the slow cooker AND the Mrs has left for Hamilton with the crib midget to see her family. 

Yes a good day indeed. The only thing that's missing is a nap


----------



## jamesngalveston

carolyn just wait till spring, and we will make a trade....


----------



## ckvchestnut

Sounds good James 


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut

plowboy said:


> It's a good day. I've got cold beer, there going hard and turning left, pulled pork is percolating in the slow cooker AND the Mrs has left for Hamilton with the crib midget to see her family.
> 
> Yes a good day indeed. The only thing that's missing is a nap




Crib midget lol! Enjoy your restful day!


Carolyn


----------



## sour_grapes

jamesngalveston said:


> i am recuperating from 3 weeks work done in 1, and getting over the flu.



Hope you are feeling better soon, James!


----------



## bakervinyard

Busy day in the winery. Racked my first batch of D.B. to 6 gal carboy. Did a MLF test on my fall Valpolicia juice. Checked the S.G. on my Malbec wine in secondary, will stabilize and clear this week. Started a batch of Peach Chardonnay with 3 pounds of sugar and 25% of the F-Pac upfront. Cleaned and delabeled bottles in preperation to bottle my cranberry and D.B. Bakervinyard


----------



## sour_grapes

Went to see a powerful, moving play called "An Illiad" (which is a kind of recounting of, of course, _Illiad_ itself).


----------



## GreginND

I don't know if anyone uses cellartracker. It's a nice on-line cloud-based wine inventory system. I used to use it religiously but for the last couple of years I haven't updated my library. Today I finally did a good inventory of my commercial wines I have in my cellar. I had tons to delete and lots to add today. It's kind of nice to be able to search and sort through your entire wine inventory. Anyway, if you want to see it, my profile page and link to my cellar list is here: http://www.cellartracker.com/user.asp?iUserOverride=16928


----------



## plowboy

Good golly that's a lot of wine. Odds are more than I could drink in a lifetime


----------



## Justin_Sane

Bottled and Labeled my first batch of wine. Pictures soon.


----------



## vernsgal

Just flew back from a week in Calgary. -43 with the windchill. Why?? (as in, why do people chose to live in these temps? lol)


----------



## plowboy

It's the best way to weed out the weak. Down around -25ish and colder it all tends to feel the same. It's been a abnormally hard winter this year though


----------



## ffemt128

Cleaned bottles yesterday then labled the Muscato and then bottled the Pinot Noir. I also filtered and back sweetened the Diamond. I originally had it at 1.002 as a starting point. Tasted very good but very acidic. I ended up taking it to 1.010. It will stay here. I'll likely bottle this this week one day. For some reason I have 7-8 cases of empty clear bottles in the cellar but very few green bottles. Guess I'll have to clear a path to the garage so I can bottle red wines also.


----------



## Gwand

GreginND said:


> I don't know if anyone uses cellartracker. It's a nice on-line cloud-based wine inventory system. I used to use it religiously but for the last couple of years I haven't updated my library. Today I finally did a good inventory of my commercial wines I have in my cellar. I had tons to delete and lots to add today. It's kind of nice to be able to search and sort through your entire wine inventory. Anyway, if you want to see it, my profile page and link to my cellar list is here: http://www.cellartracker.com/user.asp?iUserOverride=16928



That's a wonderful and varied selection of wines. I use cellar tracker to decide when to open one of my cellared wines. I have not created an inventory like you did. Very nice.


----------



## the_rayway

Watched Disney's 'Frozen' last night with the kids. Very apt, considering this winter...

Best.Disney.Movie.Yet.

We've been singing the songs ever since


----------



## peaches9324

racked my cab to secondary this morning now I'm scraping wallpaper uhg but I've been putting it off for too long!


----------



## vernsgal

peaches9324 said:


> I'm scraping wallpaper uhg but I've been putting it off for too long!



Yuck! keep soaking it. It's easiest to remove wet


----------



## jwilliamson1001

Taking my daughter to her moms. Then wishing it was payday so i can start on the 5 gallons of grape wine. I'm still learning how to do all this. I have another week and a half for the mead to finish.


----------



## Julie

peaches9324 said:


> racked my cab to secondary this morning now I'm scraping wallpaper uhg but I've been putting it off for too long!


 
try spraying it with fabric softener and warm water


----------



## plowboy

Leave the wallpaper up and just paint over it. Easy as pi. 

We actually had no choice but to do that with a border in our kitchen. Tried taking it off but we pulled chunks of the plaster off with it


----------



## jamesngalveston

wallpaper remover works pretty well....


----------



## peaches9324

DIF doesn't work worth sh** and as far as painting over it, it has about 50 yrs of that done to it! I went through 3 layers of wall paper and atleast 2 different paint colors not in that order though. The best is the fabric softner but gotta keep it wet and soak it down and a lot of elbow grease! Its a very old farm house, been wanting to do it for a long time now! Funny thing is even the ceiling had been wallpapered and painted over, I know I won't be able to do that! Just gonna pull down the loose paper on the ceiling and paint with a fresh coat. Thanks for all the suggestions!  Too bad my home beer is not ready yet!


----------



## jwilliamson1001

What are your plans after the wallpaper removal? Just curious


----------



## Boatboy24

the_rayway said:


> Watched Disney's 'Frozen' last night with the kids. Very apt, considering this winter...
> 
> Best.Disney.Movie.Yet.
> 
> We've been singing the songs ever since



Watching it now. For the 100th time! Great movie though. 

Olaf's "solo" is on right now. No school for the kiddos again tomorrow.


----------



## the_rayway

Boatboy24 said:


> Watching it now. For the 100th time! Great movie though.
> 
> Olaf's "solo" is on right now. No school for the kiddos again tomorrow.



Olaf kills me! Sooo funny. Also love Sven.


----------



## cmason1957

This just occurred to me. Disney puts out Frozen a movie about it being very cold and it is abnormally cold this year. Maybe they have discovered how to control the weather.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> This just occurred to me. Disney puts out Frozen a movie about it being very cold and it is abnormally cold this year. Maybe they have discovered how to control the weather.



They have. We were in Orlando in November and it was snowing in the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## peaches9324

jwilliamson1001 said:


> What are your plans after the wallpaper removal? Just curious



was just gonna paint maybe with a feather duster so you can't see how wavy the walls are but as I was doing it I thought maybe some panel board at the bottom and textured wall paper at the top would save me my back and time. Was trying to do it as cheap as possible... that was early this morning though before I got into it! lol


----------



## peaches9324

plowboy said:


> Leave the wallpaper up and just paint over it. Easy as pi.
> 
> We actually had no choice but to do that with a border in our kitchen. Tried taking it off but we pulled chunks of the plaster off with it


 

yep had plaster all over the place!


----------



## plowboy

You have to love the old girls. The house we live in was build well over 100 years ago it she shows her age. Most the floors are crooked and trying to find a stud it almost hopeless.


----------



## jwilliamson1001

Sounds like a plan. You need to post some pics on your progress. May have some ideas.


----------



## jojabri

Went to LHBS yesterday and had a FIELD DAY! Bought some new bungs and airlocks, a wine thief, a 5 gallon GLASS carboy (which I noticed when I got home that they rang me up for a 6 gallon Better Bottle, their error in my favor), corks and misc ingredients I needed.

Then I stopped at GFS and stocked up on sugar (LOTS!!!!) and berries for this month's run of Dragon Blood. Though I still need to get pick up some Old Orchard Cherry Pomegranate juice while it's on sale and I have coupons AND at Meijer Strawberries are $1/LB... time to stock up there too!

Unfortunately the LHBS didn't have the size of bungs I needed OR pink PVC shrink capsules for my sister's baby shower. 

Problem is I can't seem to find the pink shrink capsules anywhere that isn't RAPING me on shipping. It sucks because I don't need many, only 5-10. My sister asked me to make her PINK PENGUIN wine with all Pink, labels, etc as prizes for baby shower games.

*SIGH* I shall continue to scour the net.


----------



## cmason1957

jojabri said:


> Unfortunately the LHBS didn't have the size of bungs I needed OR pink PVC shrink capsules for my sister's baby shower.
> 
> Problem is I can't seem to find the pink shrink capsules anywhere that isn't RAPING me on shipping.



Call one of the sponsors, he may be able to help you out and his shipping is very reasonable. Doug at Brew and Wine Supply - 888.225.5093 or 636.797.8155. His web site probably isn't totally up to date after his big move.


----------



## plowboy

Happy day, the turbo yeast showed up in the mailbox today. Let's hope things get moving again in the next day or two.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ugh!! Head buried in tax stuff for the last 2 days! Can't wait til this is over lol I hate tax time! 


Carolyn


----------



## Julie

I am beginning to hate tax time as well, Carolyn! I do tax returns on the side and I have a handful of paying customers and I do them for my brother and his children. They do not pay and I am not complaining but where can you go to get your taxes done and get free beer for the evening and free supper? Will my brother figured out how to do that............just ask your sister,


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ya I happen to be that sibling that knows how to do the taxes! Luckily my sister goes to my Dads and begs his wife to do it! It's just time consuming - doing business taxes... I'll be doing my daughters' simple returns as well and that's enough for me lol! I've got tax pain 


Carolyn


----------



## the_rayway

I submitted ours about two weeks ago, and got my refund cheque in the mail yesterday! Woot! Now maybe we can get the car fixed, and the bathroom patched.

I'm also hoping to weasel a bit off the top for a really good, high end wine kit. ::


----------



## ckvchestnut

the_rayway said:


> I submitted ours about two weeks ago, and got my refund cheque in the mail yesterday! Woot! Now maybe we can get the car fixed, and the bathroom patched.
> 
> I'm also hoping to weasel a bit off the top for a really good, high end wine kit. ::




Love it Rae!! That's the one thing that motivates me at tax time is the return! Can't wait! I'm definitely going to be dipping in for some type of wine kit! Or something 


Carolyn


----------



## tonyt

http://www.thealamo.org/history/the-1836-battle/index.html#.Uxf-iauDBBs.facebook Remembering The Alamo and the 186 or so Texian and Tejano defenders massacred there.

Sent from my SCH-i705 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## peaches9324

plowboy said:


> You have to love the old girls. The house we live in was build well over 100 years ago it she shows her age. Most the floors are crooked and trying to find a stud it almost hopeless.



try 150 yrs old if not 175 and I found a wall of either marble or limestone yesterday, was thinking it was marble because first I uncovered a smooth marble like panel the wallpaper had pulled right off that with nothing applied to it ,But I ran into some rough stuff too going to do some sanding, paint and gloss to it to look like marble it's gonna be cool! Got a dirt floor basement too. In the room I'm doing it has an old wood floor with lots of cracks B/T the panels and lots of areas that aren't varnished and nothing done to them


----------



## sour_grapes

peaches9324 said:


> try 150 yrs old if not 175



True story: My house is not quite 100 years old. Maybe 15 years ago, I was back visiting my family where I grew up (in Philadelphia). Many of my old neighbors had since moved out to the suburbs, most of them into McMansions. We got together and, as 30-somethings, our conversation turned to houses. Now, I was confident that I had the oldest house in the group, and mine is rock-solid, so I was biding my time. One by one, the people complained about poor construction, or about their furnaces or water heaters hitting 15 yrs old and needing replacing, or the like. The little sister of my best friend growing up said, oh, she didn't really know about those problems, because her house was pretty old. 

"Yeah, my house is pretty old, too," I said (with the thought balloon above my head waiting to pronounce my house was about 85 years old at that time). "How old is your house?"

"Oh," she said, "I am not really sure." The oldest part is about 250 years old, but most of it is less than 200." 

Ulp, I forgot I was back east!


----------



## peaches9324

and although there are some cracks in the walls they don't build them like they use to THATS FOR SURE!


----------



## jwilliamson1001

peaches9324 said:


> and although there are some cracks in the walls they don't build them like they use to THATS FOR SURE!



True. I've seen new houses that are trash and falling apart. My grandmother's home is well over 60 years old and has been perfect in almost every way. Of course its been well kept.


----------



## JohnT

Our first house was 135 years old. 

Had no insulation, old radiator heat, pocket-sash windows so it was freezing in winter.

The foundation was made of rocks and earth with crumbling in the corners. 

The basement had a dirt floor. and wiring that dated back to T.A. Edison.

It had no kitchen to speak of. 

The floors were sagging and the whole house never even heard of the words Plumb and Level. 

"This old house"??? You can have it! We worked our butts off to restore this old house only to sell it for exactly what we originally paid for it. 

For me, modern is the way to go!


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> "This old house"??? You can have it! We worked our butts off to restore this old house only to sell it for exactly what we originally paid for it.
> 
> For me, modern is the way to go!




John, I think this is how you meant to play this:



peaches9324 said:


> and although there are some cracks in the walls they don't build them like they use to THATS FOR SURE!



"And there is a reason for that!"


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> John, I think this is how you meant to play this:


 Not sure if I understand you.


----------



## peaches9324

my dad was an electrician, grew up with a coal furnace before installing a heat proficient furnace replaced the furnace maybe twice fairly new furnace now. The only pipes that freeze during these cold days we had are the ones in the laundry room but a lil drip during the night takes care of that and if that doesn't do the trick an old hair dryer running a few mins does it! We also have the best tasting well water anyone has ever tasted! We recently had all the windows replaced except in the room I am redoing that will be done this or next weekend by a professional


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Not sure if I understand you.



Oh, sorry. It was what *I* thought would have been a clever response, given your position on old houses. However, I could not make the response myself, since I have a different position. Thus, I was putting words in your mouth so that I could make my little joke. I figured you would either like it, or be ticked at my suggesting how you "should have" responded. Hopefully not so ticked.


----------



## ffemt128

Our house was built in 1903. When I was replacing the porch I found a 1903 penny under a rafter sitting on the main support beam. House across the street was built in 1898 and the one on the corner from me was 1856. Crafton is an older community..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Our house was built in 1903. When I was replacing the porch I found a 1903 penny under a rafter sitting on the main support beam. House across the street was built in 1898 and the one on the corner from me was 1856. Crafton is an older community..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


 
Doug, my grandfather built homes for a living and I remember he once told me that people would put a new coin in one of the corners of the house for good luck. My mom and dad put a 50 cent piece in the cement block on the back corner of our home.


----------



## plowboy

The oldest house in our family on this side of the pond was built in 1867. Built like a brick poophouse and I'm willing to bet it survives the end of days. 

In other news the turbo yeast has taking right off. After being stuck for 1/2 a month the hydrometer has started to move again


----------



## peaches9324

Julie said:


> Doug, my grandfather built homes for a living and I remember he once told me that people would put a new coin in one of the corners of the house for good luck. My mom and dad put a 50 cent piece in the cement block on the back corner of our home.



Julie my lil sis and her husband redid our front porch years ago. I had asked her if they found a penny lol just out of curiosity. And she doesn't remember I would think if she had she would remember. But that is very interesting to know thanks for that fact


----------



## bakervinyard

ckvchestnut said:


> Ya I happen to be that sibling that knows how to do the taxes! Luckily my sister goes to my Dads and begs his wife to do it! It's just time consuming - doing business taxes... I'll be doing my daughters' simple returns as well and that's enough for me lol! I've got tax pain
> 
> 
> Carolyn



My daughter and her husband are CPA's. They do my taxes for "free" Well when they come to the house foe my wife and I to sign the income tax returns we have dinner, give them food to take home and my daughter raids my wine cellar. Lol, Bakervinyard


----------



## ckvchestnut

Sounds like a good trade off! Lol I'm done my taxes woohoo! Spent all day at it. Load off my shoulders 


Carolyn


----------



## Julie

bakervinyard said:


> My daughter and her husband are CPA's. They do my taxes for "free" Well when they come to the house foe my wife and I to sign the income tax returns we have dinner, give them food to take home and my daughter raids my wine cellar. Lol, Bakervinyard



roflmao, well I'm glad to hear that the one doing the taxes is getting some food and wine,


----------



## peaches9324

plowboy said:


> The oldest house in our family on this side of the pond was built in 1867. Built like a brick poophouse and I'm willing to bet it survives the end of days.
> 
> We're not a part of the historical society that have the underground railroad or anything but they are only a couple miles away


----------



## ShelleyDickison

so I decided I have no will power on the aging thing so I packed them up. Figure since we aren't drinking now it would be a good time. A couple are 9 month boxes and the rest are for the year mark. All are whites.


----------



## Runningwolf

ShelleyDickison said:


> View attachment 14264
> so I decided I have no will power on the aging thing so I packed them up. Figure since we aren't drinking now it would be a good time. A couple are 9 month boxes and the rest are for the year mark. All are whites.



Shelly being whites I would be testing them. Some are at their peak shortly after bottling and others within a few months. After 2-3 years a majority of whites will begin to decline especially if the S02 isn't high enough in the bottles.


----------



## the_rayway

Started our bathroom 'reno' this morning. First job: pry all the tiles off the walls. They are in the tub/shower, and 4' up the wall on every other wall.

Surprisingly, it only took me 45 min to do the whole room!

Thinking about knocking out the closet...I'm thinking I'll have to cut the drywall out, and put new stuff in. The darn adhesive will not come off!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Day one of our annual NM Vine and Wine Society Conference. Pretty good agenda this year. Tomorrow looks even better.


----------



## jojabri

Firt I did my weekly grocery run. Spent $141.17 saved $149.72! Bingo now THAT'S what I call shopping!

Made 4 "Presser Bags" to start DB batches. 

In my grocery endeavors, I scored 16 pounds of strawberries for $1/LB so I guess tonight I'm gonna be destemming, cutting and starting up a Strawberry Dragon Blood! Perhaps if I'm lucky, the kids might help me.


----------



## plowboy

So what's the best way to store yeast long term? The pack of turbo yeast looked like the size of a normal yeast pack online. when it got here it was so much bigger. And of course, I ordered 2 packs lol. I only needed 2 teaspoons to get things going. Odds are the 2 packs could last me a lifetime if they didn't expire

Right now the open pack is vacuumed packed and in the basement. can you stick them in a fridge or freezer to make the yeast stay viable longer?


----------



## cmason1957

I had the great pleasure (and maybe that isn't the right word) of waiting at the hospital to meet my new grandson. Grant Michael Herbert (my daughter is the mom) made his appearance. Mom and baby are both doing great. The child holding the baby is my other daughter.


----------



## Julie

plowboy said:


> So what's the best way to store yeast long term? The pack of turbo yeast looked like the size of a normal yeast pack online. when it got here it was so much bigger. And of course, I ordered 2 packs lol. I only needed 2 teaspoons to get things going. Odds are the 2 packs could last me a lifetime if they didn't expire
> 
> Right now the open pack is vacuumed packed and in the basement. can you stick them in a fridge or freezer to make the yeast stay viable longer?



Yes, fridge or freezer would work. If you think this will last longer than six months, I would freeze it


----------



## Julie

cmason1957 said:


> I had the great pleasure (and maybe that isn't the right word) of waiting at the hospital to meet my new grandson. Grant Michael Herbert (my daughter is the mom) made his appearance. Mom and baby are both doing great. The child holding the baby is my other daughter.



Congrats, is this your first?


----------



## cmason1957

Nope, first grandson, second grandchild. I don't think I could be prouder of my daughter.


----------



## Julie

cmason1957 said:


> Nope, first grandson, second grandchild. I don't think I could be prouder of my daughter.



It is awesome, we have two granddaughters, Ev 18 months and Lucy 3 months.


----------



## peaches9324

I am now going for my second glass of strawberry sparkling I made. And I thought the gooseberry sparkling I made was good this is excellent! I was just going to remove the yeast deposits and put them up to age. It looks like I'll be making more anyway for my daughters bridal shower hopefully I'll be posting pics of my new grandbaby next May! She said their getting started right away


----------



## Hokapsig

Wife is off to OH for a birthday party, so I get to do taxes, finish some wines and do some banking in preparation of getting the TTB license. Then off to DC tomorrow and an audit in Maine next week....


----------



## Elmer

Pregnant raccoon moved in under my front steps she's my front steps are poured concrete with a little hole in it however were unable to walk in and out of my door because of the new resident. So I will be spending all day blaring music flooding it with light and deriving that little monster out!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf

Throw moth balls in the hole. That will chase her out to the neighbors.


----------



## Elmer

She came out around noon and was wobbly and disoriented. We wanted to make sure she was not rabbis or pregnant. Called sherifs office and peat control and an exterminator. The 4 of us spent an hour trying to get it out. In the end I shoved my dry vac blower tube and there and she came out. She turned out to be a he and not pregnant. 




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## GreginND

evil evil creatures


----------



## Julie

They are evil creatures but they do make good pets!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

So I went ahead an bit the bullet and got the Wine Expert selection Amarone kit. 


I started it today. I was hoping to get the Wine Expert World Vineyard Merlot started also. 

But after the Amarone I will wait tomorrow. All I can say is WOW those boxes are heavy.


----------



## ckvchestnut

That Amerone looks good! I'm trying to figure out what type of high end kit or red juice bucket I should do next... LOL I love so many different types of wine, I just don't know where to start! I mean there almost seems to be no end to all the types I like. My goal was to start earlier drinkers first and then work on wines that need more time to age. I normally have made my own wines from my grapes and from my elderberries. This is new for me to start doing buckets - or kits. I have 1 Gamay wine aging now... wondering what the heck to start next!


----------



## Julie

Malbec, I think you would really like it.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thanks Julie! That one was already on my list! Sometimes I can be so indecisive! Ya that might be the next one I could try... I have so many on the to do list! I have access to CRU Select chilean Malbec... also Cellar Classic Winery series chilean Malbec with Malbec skins, En Primeur chilean Malbec, Kenridge Showcase chilean Cabernet/Malbec/Carmenere, Vintage Reserve Int'l Malbec and Malbec/Merlot blend juice buckets (which I can buy grape packs for). I wouldn't know which one to choose? Any advice based on experience with these kits, or juice buckets?


----------



## Hokapsig

racked the Isabella and the Stueben to glass. Blended a Cayuga, Fredonia and some Concord to make a dark, sweet blush, though it is a little tart. The Cran Pom was moved upstairs due to the lack of activity, so maybe some warmth will get the yeasties going. Need to get the 2 Brianna's and a Stueben going before going away this week.


----------



## plowboy

You can let raccoons go? Never crossed my mind. 

I use live traps because every now and then i catch somebody's cat. The live trap gives me a buffer and the cats are mad but alive unlike the raccoon counterparts.


----------



## jojabri

I went CRAZY last night! Good crazy, not bad crazy. Prepped and cut 16 pounds of strawberries for Strawberry DB and got that batch started. Bottled 5 gallons of Old Orchard Blueberry Pomegranate and 5 gallons of my own non-competitive Welch's experiment. Then I back sweetened 2x 5 gallons of Quad-Berry DB. 

Today is a lazy day, maybe, if I don't convince myself I have things to do. At this point I only NEED to yeast-up the new batch.


----------



## jwilliamson1001

What am i doing today..... Long day at work and now I'm enjoying a glass of BlackBerry wine (not homemade, I'm still waiting on the mead) and the watching big bang theory.


----------



## Hokapsig

not only did I lose an hour of sleep, but I drove to DC from Pittsburgh this morning, will work an 11 hour day, then drive home by 1:30am only to have to get up at 0415 to catch a flight to Maine. I believe the term is "bleery eyed"....


----------



## Pumpkinman

Waiting on my wife after her surgery...yep...man servant for the next week or so while she heals..lol!


----------



## Gwand

I bottled WE Eclipse Savignon Blanc today.


----------



## Boatboy24

Gwand said:


> I bottled WE Eclipse Savignon Blanc today.



That's a good one!


----------



## sour_grapes

Degassing my first batch of Dragon Blood.


----------



## Enologo

Yesterday bottled the last 25 liters of the wedding wine today waiting for my son in law to bring over his quad. We're going to attempt to tear out some bushes with it.


----------



## ffemt128

Built this wine rack today. Its between 2 pillars under the fireplace and chimney.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Runningwolf

looks pretty cool Doug!


----------



## jwilliamson1001

That is very nice


----------



## plowboy

Took a belt sander to a brand new scope today. Had to make some clearance for the stripper clip. Worked out better than I expected.


----------



## ffemt128

plowboy said:


> Took a belt sander to a brand new scope today. Had to make some clearance for the stripper clip. Worked out better than I expected.


 

7.62X39mm?

Wow, I didn't realize how blury that pic I posted of the rack was. I'll have to get a better one.


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> That's a good one!



We just popped the cork on our first full bottle this weekend. Its about 6 mo old and……. 

Man that is the real deal. I will be keeping this wine on the racks for sure.


----------



## plowboy

Yep, 7.62x39. It's a old Russian sks. I kinda turned it into a winter project this year. About the only thing I could hunt with it is deer. But I live in a shotgun county so i would have to go north to be into rifle country. The 7.62 doesn't have quite enough pop for moose and just a hair under powered for bear. 

I only got it because the gun and ammo are dirt cheap and the fun factor is off the chart.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Years ago, a buddy took my SKS and put a synthetic stock on it with a real nice scope and bi-pod....the thing looks bad ***, and it is lighter as well. I agree, it is a fun gun to shoot!


----------



## ffemt128

plowboy said:


> Yep, 7.62x39. It's a old Russian sks. I kinda turned it into a winter project this year. About the only thing I could hunt with it is deer. But I live in a shotgun county so i would have to go north to be into rifle country. The 7.62 doesn't have quite enough pop for moose and just a hair under powered for bear.
> 
> I only got it because the gun and ammo are dirt cheap and the fun factor is off the chart.



I have a Norinko SKS. Bought it about 20 years ago. You are right, the fun factor id off the chart. Still have some steel core ammo from when I purchased the gun.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Pumpkinman

yep, over 20-25 yrs since I bought mine as well, I'll get a few pics one day, it looks fairly badass...LOL


----------



## plowboy

At .15 cents a round you can't really go wrong. The gun will set you back 150-200 bucks then 1400 rounds of milsurp ammo goes for 200-300 bucks. It all adds up to cheap and dirty fun. 

On a side note would it be possible to filter wine through a whole house filter using gravity alone? I could possibly run hose through 4 stories of the house but I have no idea how much presser it takes to pass through a filter. I'm almost willing to bet it would work, the water tank on the roof of our hunting cabin produces just as much psi as the well pump/bladder tank at home. 

Has anybody else done it that way? I have a budget for the filter and hoses because I can get a farm discount on the hardware but a all in one pump would be a next year budget project. 

And yes I know how bad it sucks lugging 5-6 gallons of wine in a carboy up stairs but it's possible and I seem to be doing it anyways. 





Nighttime ramble off/


----------



## RegionRat

I remember years ago and, I mean years ago, those sold for around $100. There were piles of them at the local gun shop.

The latest surplus rifle around here is the Mosin-Nagant in 7.62X54. They go in the $130+ range.

RR


----------



## RegionRat

plowboy said:


> On a side note would it be possible to filter wine through a whole house filter using gravity alone? I could possibly run hose through 4 stories of the house but I have no idea how much presser it takes to pass through a filter. I'm almost willing to bet it would work, the water tank on the roof of our hunting cabin produces just as much psi as the well pump/bladder tank at home.



The only thing I can tell you is there is just a little over 4psi head pressure in 10 vertical ft

RR


----------



## ffemt128

I bottled the Diamond last night and rinsed bottles so I can get the Syrah bottled. Some how I managed to lose my cap pieces for my double bottle rinser. Guess I'll need to go purchase another one so I can get the cap pieces.. Not looking forward to that since I know as soon as I do I'll find the others. Oh well. Going to try and get the rest of the Chilean bottled this week so that I can start working on blending the PA juice from fall. I also have 7 gallons of Cranberry Lime pee that needs filtered and bottled. I could be very busy depending on how ambitious I am in the evenings. Tonight is fire practice...


----------



## Flem

Spending our last week in sunny, Estero, Florida (south of Ft. Myers and north of Naples). We picked a great year to spend 5 weeks down here.


----------



## jojabri

WOW! WHAT A DAY!

I bought 31 ez cap bottles for early drinkers yesterday off Cragislist for $1 per bottle. Got all of those cleaned, de-labeled, and sanitized.

Bottled 3gal blackberry DB and 1 spare gallon quadberry DB.

Racked and stabilized 5 gallon Smucker's Strawberry Jam and 3 gallon Blueberry Candy Cane wines.

Racked 5 Gallons Strawberry DB. BTW I don't particularly recommend back-sweeting with frozen Bacardi Strawberry Margarita concentrate. What a MESS!

Shew! I'm tired!


----------



## jwilliamson1001

jojabri said:


> WOW! WHAT A DAY!
> 
> I bought 31 ez cap bottles for early drinkers yesterday off Cragislist for $1 per bottle. Got all of those cleaned, de-labeled, and sanitized.
> 
> Bottled 3gal blackberry DB and 1 spare gallon quadberry DB.
> 
> Racked and stabilized 5 gallon Smucker's Strawberry Jam and 3 gallon Blueberry Candy Cane wines.
> 
> Racked 5 Gallons Strawberry DB. BTW I don't particularly recommend back-sweeting with frozen Bacardi Strawberry Margarita concentrate. What a MESS!
> 
> Shew! I'm tired!



All that made me thirsty


----------



## ffemt128

I managed to get the Syrah bottled last night. I ordered more beer caps from Brew and Wine Supply, they should be here tomorrow or Friday so I can bottle the Cranberry Lime Pee into beer bottles. Took a half day on Friday so that I can bottle the rest of the Chilean and then start on the blending of PA juices...


----------



## ffemt128

Did some shopping with the family. Walmart in Robinson actually had .223 ammo so I picked up a couple hundred rounds. The shelf is still fairly full. Had bulk packs of .45 auto but no .380 auto or 22.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## plowboy

The ammo shortage hit Canada a week or so back. Only .22 is MIA. Other than that we are still rolling in brass


----------



## ffemt128

I need to check inventory. I was considering picking up a 22 on an AR platform but no sense if I cant get ammo. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## jamesngalveston

I think its short lived...we have plenty of 22 ammo here, i was at academy yesterday, and bought some 243 and 9 mm...saw plenty of 22...maybe its a region think.


----------



## plowboy

Might be, I'm pretty well stocked up on everything I shoot anyways. More than enough to get me though a couple years of hunting.


----------



## plowboy

On second thought I could use some more 300 winmag rounds. But the rounds I hunt with are not cheap. Almost makes we want to get into reloading. 

I can always use more shotgun ammunition too. When deer season is open the shelves empty fast. That's when it pays to have a mini stockpile


----------



## jojabri

What a day! 

Bought a new faucet for my kitchen, only to discover it won't work. Gotta take that back now. Fortunately I discovered all I need is a new ball piece which is cheap, so cool, much better.

Bought a new above-range microwave. Unfortunately it doesn't fit with the pre-existing holes in the cabinet. Boo! Need the drill and I can fix that.

Tried to find a replacement for my oven's banking element and 8 inch burner. WOW! Ace hardware wanted WAY too much and Lowe's didn't carry them. All over the Ebay for it now.

On a brighter note, the yeasty babies are all cuddly and warm in their new home in 6 gallons of Old Orchard Cherry Pomegranate. I could not for the life of me find a recipe, so I modified the OO Blue/Pom recipe. Hope it turns out well. The must smells wonderful!

I also managed to work on a few labels and get in an order with Midwest Supplies. Yay!


----------



## peaches9324

Learned a valuable lesson on my merlot I had started on the 9th it was doing sooo well! I had the thermometer floating in it went to check it and I noticed the floating thermometer had sunk! It was broken! I guess I could have filtered it and filtered it and filtered it over but I would have known and I was told when I first started this hobby never throw anything away but I just could not leave this go.. I also had the hydrometer floating in it too but that was ok. Guess I won't try to take any shortcuts at all any more! It probably got hit just the right way with the spoon I used to stir it when I last stirred it so to all of you who leave the hydrometer and/or your thermometer in take them out while stirring it even if your careful as I was


----------



## ckvchestnut

jojabri said:


> What a day!
> 
> Bought a new faucet for my kitchen, only to discover it won't work. Gotta take that back now. Fortunately I discovered all I need is a new ball piece which is cheap, so cool, much better.
> 
> Bought a new above-range microwave. Unfortunately it doesn't fit with the pre-existing holes in the cabinet. Boo! Need the drill and I can fix that.
> 
> Tried to find a replacement for my oven's banking element and 8 inch burner. WOW! Ace hardware wanted WAY too much and Lowe's didn't carry them. All over the Ebay for it now.
> 
> On a brighter note, the yeasty babies are all cuddly and warm in their new home in 6 gallons of Old Orchard Cherry Pomegranate. I could not for the life of me find a recipe, so I modified the OO Blue/Pom recipe. Hope it turns out well. The must smells wonderful!
> 
> I also managed to work on a few labels and get in an order with Midwest Supplies. Yay!




Sounds like you've been busy! Appliance parts are a big overpriced bummer! My husband's family owned an appliance parts store for 25 years i know firsthand just how expensive they are even wholesale. 

That cherry/pomegranate sounds wonderful! Let is know how it turns out!


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut

peaches9324 said:


> Learned a valuable lesson on my merlot I had started on the 9th it was doing sooo well! I had the thermometer floating in it went to check it and I noticed the floating thermometer had sunk! It was broken! I guess I could have filtered it and filtered it and filtered it over but I would have known and I was told when I first started this hobby never throw anything away but I just could not leave this go.. I also had the hydrometer floating in it too but that was ok. Guess I won't try to take any shortcuts at all any more! It probably got hit just the right way with the spoon I used to stir it when I last stirred it so to all of you who leave the hydrometer and/or your thermometer in take them out while stirring it even if your careful as I was




Sorry you had to throw that out... I agree on the no shortcuts motto. I was leaving my thermometer in the primary and tried to stir carefully a few times but I just got a bad vibe about doing it so always take it out for stirring now - always!


Carolyn


----------



## Julie

peaches9324 said:


> Learned a valuable lesson on my merlot I had started on the 9th it was doing sooo well! I had the thermometer floating in it went to check it and I noticed the floating thermometer had sunk! It was broken! I guess I could have filtered it and filtered it and filtered it over but I would have known and I was told when I first started this hobby never throw anything away but I just could not leave this go.. I also had the hydrometer floating in it too but that was ok. Guess I won't try to take any shortcuts at all any more! It probably got hit just the right way with the spoon I used to stir it when I last stirred it so to all of you who leave the hydrometer and/or your thermometer in take them out while stirring it even if your careful as I was




Sorry to hear this, I sure wish you would have came on here and asked about this. I really believe the most harmful thing would have been the broken glass and since you would have filtered, you would have gotten that out.


----------



## jamesngalveston

peaches and the white weasel....get your self a digital thermometer, they are very accurate , in expensive and almost unbreakable unless you cut the wire....


----------



## ckvchestnut

Can I use my digital meat one?? Lol


----------



## jamesngalveston

yes you can...i use mine all the time for wine.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Never thought of it... Thanks!


----------



## peaches9324

ckvchestnut said:


> Sorry you had to throw that out... I agree on the no shortcuts motto. I was leaving my thermometer in the primary and tried to stir carefully a few times but I just got a bad vibe about doing it so always take it out for stirring now - always!
> 
> 
> Carolyn



Thing is I got that same vibe, but I'm a stickler for sanitation and found out I rather sanitize over than throw out a good wine lol and Julie I know filtering would of taken this out but not willing to take the chance because I would of known and I don't like taking chances. Washing and rewashing and rewashing the bucket too! It looks like I'm going digital, I had thought about buying a digital thermometer anyway. I was using the stick on thermometer but didn't think I was getting an accurate reading


----------



## peaches9324

jamesngalveston said:


> yes you can...i use mine all the time for wine.


 
I already have a digital meat thermometer too!


----------



## Julie

Peaches, I have to ask, what do you think was in that thermometer that you need to re-washing and re-sanitizing so much?


----------



## peaches9324

glass shards and I only sanitized it once when I was through washing it


----------



## jojabri

ckvchestnut said:


> Sounds like you've been busy! Appliance parts are a big overpriced bummer! My husband's family owned an appliance parts store for 25 years i know firsthand just how expensive they are even wholesale.
> 
> That cherry/pomegranate sounds wonderful! Let is know how it turns out!
> 
> 
> Carolyn



Goodness yes! I'm always making like a chicken with it's head cut off! Fortunate for me, my dad was a contractor for many years, so I've learned many tricks of the trade and am pretty proficient when it comes to home improvement and repair. Also I have many professionals in the family if I can't get the job done. And BEST of all, even if you can't figure something out, there's always a tutorial somewhere in the great vastness of the "Google Machine"!

My super awesome husband already fixed the sink too. nothing like good old JB Weld. Now I can return the overpriced replacement I bought yesterday.


----------



## ckvchestnut

I hear ya... my whole family is a bunch of handy people this how we get by! fixing and renovating our own stuff! 

The only thing I caved in on and am very excited about is having a custom built island/bar complete with wine racks at each end and 8 bar stools with cowhide seats for my eat in kitchen! Cant wait... we honestly were going to save some money and build some generic thing ourselves out of prefab base kitchen cabinets but this wood working guy I found is very talented and reasonably priced, so no builders' headaches for that project! We are re-doing our entire ground floors though ourselves before it arrives, so that will be enough work as is.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Busted out the Vinmetrica and tested 10 batches of wine, topped off the wine in barrels, packaged up 50 lbs of the 200 lbs of bulk grain that I stocked up on, plan on putting in an order with M&M for:
2- 6 gallon buckets of Chilean Moscato
1 - 6 gallon bucket of Chilean Pinot Grigio
1 - 6 gallon bucket of Chilean Malbec
2 lugs of Chilean Malbec grapes
Lallezyme, Opti-red, and trying to decide on a yeast.


----------



## Hokapsig

Thanks to the mishap at Philly airport, I missed 2 connections and ended up getting home at 1230 this morning instead of 8pm last night. The Brianna is still fermenting, but the Cran Pom might need a kick as I see nothing happening.


----------



## Boatboy24

Off to hike Bull Run Mountain this morning.


----------



## ffemt128

Busy day in the cellar. Racked and filtered 22 gallons of Catawba. Racked and back sweetened 6 gallons of Seyval and Vidal Blanc. Racked 14 gallons of Concord from the demi john and blended with the 4 gallons that I added grape extract to since it was sorely lacking I color. Racked 18 gallons of Fredonia. Yesterday I bottled 6 gallons of Barbera and 6 gallons of Cabernet Sauvignon. Half of the cab I did as a Vanilla Cabernet and the rest was normal Cab.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## sour_grapes

Racked, backsweetened, and bottled my first-ever Dragon Blood.


----------



## GreginND

Hokapsig said:


> Thanks to the mishap at Philly airport, I missed 2 connections and ended up getting home at 1230 this morning instead of 8pm last night. The Brianna is still fermenting, but the Cran Pom might need a kick as I see nothing happening.



Ooh, how do you like the Brianna? I am playing with her for the first time this year and so far I'm enchanted.

Flew to Dallas today for a conference. Will be here until Wednesday.


----------



## ckvchestnut

sour_grapes said:


> Racked, backsweetened, and bottled my first-ever Dragon Blood.




Wow! Congrats!! So happy for you!


----------



## Julie

GreginND said:


> Ooh, how do you like the Brianna? I am playing with her for the first time this year and so far I'm enchanted.
> 
> Flew to Dallas today for a conference. Will be here until Wednesday.




Oh, I have to chip in!!! If you like a Reisling you will love the Brianna. You take a taste, Reisling comes to mine and then you get this whole new explosion of flavors with a nice crisp finish.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks like the leprechauns will be bringing snow tomorrow. Starting tonight, with 6+ inches before it finishes tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Flem

Spending our last day in Florida. 
Heading north tomorrow morning.


----------



## Julie

Flem said:


> Spending our last day in Florida. ����
> Heading north tomorrow morning.



You be careful Mike, looks like you might be coming thru this storm that Boatboy is talking about.


----------



## mangojack

Racked the coffee wine,raspberry wine,blackberry wine,cherry wine,high bush cranberry,Banana,Wild plum,black grape,hillbilly wine, and racking the 3rd batch of Banana wine from the primary to the secondary,bottled the rhubarb 20 bottles.put 6 gal of blueberry in my oak barrel for aging.thats all.


----------



## sour_grapes

Renting a big truck to move some equipment:


----------



## Hokapsig

missed out on any winemaking duties this weekend due to an emergency at work. But we did go to a birthday party last night and I had found some wines which I forgot to label. I turned the birthday party into a wine tasting event and the 2012 Dragon Blood went over VERY well.


----------



## plowboy

Well it took over 70 days from when yeast met must but my skittles brew finally made it into secondary. Talk about a pain in the butt.


----------



## RegionRat

plowboy said:


> Well it took over 70 days from when yeast met must but my skittles brew finally made it into secondary. Talk about a pain in the butt.



70 days, wow. That was a long ferment. That seams a little uncommon, was that by design? If so why.

RR


----------



## plowboy

Nope, just took its own sweet time. it stalled a couple times and was just an all around pain. No idea what caused it and nothing I did to try and speed it up worked.


----------



## Boatboy24

With the high holiday coming tomorrow, I decided to make some soda bread:


----------



## Julie

plowboy said:


> Nope, just took its own sweet time. it stalled a couple times and was just an all around pain. No idea what caused it and nothing I did to try and speed it up worked.



Sometimes that is just the way it is. I had an apple that took 3 months to ferment, I have no idea why.


----------



## jdmyers

bottled blueberry pomegranite today couldnt enjoy to much of it cause i had to be at work by 2:30. Also getting house in order for my daughter to move back home. It the right thing to do $$ wise and I will be happy to see her more but it will require some adjustment. No more naked wine tastings in the living room


----------



## jojabri

jdmyers said:


> bottled blueberry pomegranite today couldnt enjoy to much of it cause i had to be at work by 2:30. Also getting house in order for my daughter to move back home. It the right thing to do $$ wise and I will be happy to see her more but it will require some adjustment. No more naked wine tastings in the living room


----------



## Hokapsig

jd, I know what you are talking about. It's spring break for the kids to come home, so the doors need to be closed. Next week, when everyone is back to school, things can return to normal. 

Both Briannas appear to be complete or close to completing fermentation and can go to glass. I need to complete and bottle another wine to free up space. The Cran Pom is showing no signs of life, so I may have to pitch again.


----------



## millwright01

Been a while since I posted last. Been busy on the new to us acreage and had a few health issues. Turned out to be all benign and nothing serious. I don't know exactly when it happened but I just realized I am not the invincible 25 year old I once was! (Actually happened about 20 years ago LOL) Working inside the house all winter and now that it's getting a little nicer I am out in the yard. I think another full group of seasons and we will be done here. I'm really hoping to get the grapes planted this year. I racked 5 carboys today that have been at various stages since last year. I am getting ready to bottle 3 of them next weekend.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## jdmyers

I do get jealous of those of you that have the space to really go allout on wine making. even when my daughter gets maried and moves out for good it will only be a short time before grand babies start sleeping over looks like ill never get to convert here room into wine space


----------



## Rosa321

lol JD.....

I ran into some hard times after a bad relationship and a bad break-up. My mom was kind and generous enough to let me move back in to get "back on my feet". I'm SURE your daughter appreciates it. And once you have grandbabies, you'll be able to give them BACK and work on wine making! hehehe 

Today, I tried to suck goo out of a blueberry dragons blood/jet blue. I bottled some hard cider. And I also fed my plant babies! In addition to wine making, I also love gardening and canning and doing all kinds of things from scratch!


----------



## almargita

Just checked the results of the Missouri Valley Wine Competition & found that my I won a Silver for my Chilean Pinot Grigo & a Bronze for my Chocolate Raspberry Port. Two out of three isn't bad. 

Al


----------



## Julie

Congrats Al!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Thats awesome, congratulations!


----------



## ffemt128

almargita said:


> Just checked the results of the Missouri Valley Wine Competition & found that my I won a Silver for my Chilean Pinot Grigo & a Bronze for my Chocolate Raspberry Port. Two out of three isn't bad.
> 
> Al


 
Congratulations Al...Well deserved.


----------



## Johngottshall

Congrats AL


----------



## Johngottshall

Going start a 3 gallon batch of Blackberry tonight when I get home.


----------



## peaches9324

congrats al. Hey do you guys and gals want a good laugh? Go back to your first post when you were a newbie and continue to follow your threads I did just that and found myself lol


----------



## plowboy

No need for me to go back, I'm still as green as they come.


----------



## Julie

peaches9324 said:


> congrats al. Hey do you guys and gals want a good laugh? Go back to your first post when you were a newbie and continue to follow your threads I did just that and found myself lol



Lol, I'm too scared to do that!


----------



## DirtyDawg10

I'm drinking black & tans and eating corned beef and cabbage. 




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jojabri

I SHOULD be back sweetening strawberry Smuckers and blueberry candy cane today. However, seeing that it's such a nice day, I'm riding along with my husband doing errands. I needed to go to Hobby Lobby and Lowe's anyway. 

I may or may not get around to ending to those two this evening. I have some Cricut work to do for my sister's baby shower and some next tags to cut out tonight, so that's priority.


----------



## tonyt

Worked on St. Joseph altar for feast day tomorrow. 
Viva, San Guiseppe Viva!


Sent from my SCH-i705 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Boatboy24

Took inventory of what I need to do in the next few weeks in order to be ready for Chilean harvest, and keep the kits moving. I've got a lot of bottling to do: 1) Carmenere 2) Malbec 3) Eclipse Barolo 4) Blueberry Port 5) RJS Torrontes and 6) Possibly EP Pinot Noir. That will free up barrel space for the CC Showcase Yakima Syrah, and my first all-grape batch from last fall - Amador Gold Petit Syrah. I'll also be able to start my WE LE Shiraz Cabernet and WE LE Aussie Grenache Rose that will arrive next month. 

Along with that will be de-labeling some bottles (I try to keep up with this and not have too much to do at one time), sorting and boxing bottles, and spring cleaning of the winemaking area.


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked the Tempranillo Garnacha, Yakima Syrah, and Valpolicella tonight. Winemaking sucks when you're not drinking.


----------



## ffemt128

Had a meeting scheduled for today so I took the day off. Going to try and get the seyval and vidal filtered and bottled today. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## ffemt128

Managed to filter and bottle the seyval and vidal blanc. Racked he Cranberry Lime Pee and bottled 1 gallon into capped bottles. I'm thinking of back sweetening 5 gallons of Catawba and possibly 5 gallons of Fredonia.


----------



## bakervinyard

Boatboy, Just think of not drinking your wine as building up your inventory, LOl. 
My wife went to the doctor and was told its better to drink red wine instead of white, her favorite. So now that she is drinking my red wines I can't make them fast enough. I'm like a one arm paperhanger. Bakervinyard


----------



## Johngottshall

Ordering my Chilean juice today thinking about the Trilogy white its Voignier, Riesling, and Chardonnay any thoughts.


----------



## the_rayway

I've got the day off - all to myself!

Thinking I'm going to get going om some of these Wine of the Month 1 gallon batches. It's time to do some bench testing and if I'm really lucky - bottling!


----------



## Boatboy24

bakervinyard said:


> Boatboy, Just think of not drinking your wine as building up your inventory, LOl.



Over the course of six weeks, it's kinda scary how much wine I will NOT be drinking.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am climbing the (admittedly not very tall) tallest building in Wisconsin today, as part of a fund-raising event for the American Lung Association. It is 43 stories. However, my group will be attempting to climb it 3 times in an hour.

Afterwards, I invited the whole gang back to my house for a sumptuous breakfast. I am making Eggs Benedict in the sous vide, with your choice of real Canadian bacon from Neuske's or a thick slice of prosciutto. Also serving cumin/tumeric/coriander/lemon shrimp. And champagne and/or mimosa's, naturally. Perhaps a muscle-soothing sauna, too.


----------



## Boatboy24

Busy day. Did a 4 mile trail run this morning. Then off to Lowes and Target for a few things. Built a couple Lego sets with the kids, then out again to the Post Office and grocery shopping. Having lunch now, then making Guy Fieri's pound cake. Later, off to see some friends for dinner.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I am climbing the (admittedly not very tall) tallest building in Wisconsin today, as part of a fund-raising event for the American Lung Association. It is 43 stories. However, my group will be attempting to climb it 3 times in an hour.
> 
> Afterwards, I invited the whole gang back to my house for a sumptuous breakfast. I am making Eggs Benedict in the sous vide, with your choice of real Canadian bacon from Neuske's or a thick slice of prosciutto. Also serving cumin/tumeric/coriander/lemon shrimp. And champagne and/or mimosa's, naturally. Perhaps a muscle-soothing sauna, too.




Well, we made it 3 times. It was tough going on the 3rd time, I must confess. 

My sous vide temp controller overshot while I was out, so the eggs got a little overcooked; also, my hollandaise sauce did not emulsify well, alas. However, everything was super yummy, and no one (but me) complained. The champagne, no doubt, helped! I am now done my sauna and licking my wounds for the afternoon.


----------



## GreginND

Doing sweetening trials on my Brianna today. Looks like 2% sugar is just the right amount to balance it out. Got it sweetened and stabilized. Will probably bottle it in a couple of weeks.

Now I'm getting ready to watch the Bison beat SDSU for a sweet 16 spot!


----------



## tonyt

Boatboy24 said:


> Busy day. Did a 4 mile trail run this morning. Then off to Lowes and Target for a few things. Built a couple Lego sets with the kids, then out again to the Post Office and grocery shopping. Having lunch now, then making Guy Fieri's pound cake. Later, off to see some friends for dinner.



Jim
What are you 16 years old? I'm tired just reading what you did before noon. 

I fired up the ceramic grill/smoker for a beef shoulder clod (we CAN barbecue other cuts than brisket in Texas). Then ran some errands with SWMBO and racked KS Shiraz Grenache and WE Nero D'Avola.
Might even stir the KS California Grand Red in primary if I have the energy.


----------



## Runningwolf

tonyt said:


> Jim
> What are you 16 years old? I'm tired just reading what you did before noon.
> 
> I fired up the ceramic grill/smoker for a beef shoulder clod (we CAN barbecue other cuts than brisket in Texas). Then ran some errands with SWMBO and racked KS Shiraz Grenache and WE Nero D'Avola.
> Might even stir the KS California Grand Red in primary if I have the energy.



I believe the best part of the day is the morning. We like to get out and get everything done in the morning, then you have the rest of the day to play or anything else you want to do especially if it's going to be too hot. If I ever really slept in it would be 8:00am.


----------



## Julie

Ran up to Walker's got Vignoles, Chambourcin, Seyval and Traminette. We had the nice sweet inexperience girl who thought my 7 gallon buckets were 5 gallon buckets, she filled them to the rim.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Ran up to Walker's got Vignoles, Chambourcin, Seyval and Traminette. We had the nice sweet inexperience girl who thought my 7 gallon buckets were 5 gallon buckets, she filled them to the rim.



Damn Julie I was right near by, wish I knew you were going we could have met or lunch. Did you stop at any wineries? I was at 21 Brix.


----------



## plowboy

sour_grapes said:


> I am climbing the (admittedly not very tall) tallest building in Wisconsin today, as part of a fund-raising event for the American Lung Association. It is 43 stories. However, my group will be attempting to climb it 3 times in an hour.
> 
> Afterwards, I invited the whole gang back to my house for a sumptuous breakfast. I am making Eggs Benedict in the sous vide, with your choice of real Canadian bacon from Neuske's or a thick slice of prosciutto. Also serving cumin/tumeric/coriander/lemon shrimp. And champagne and/or mimosa's, naturally. Perhaps a muscle-soothing sauna, too.




I have always wanted to climb the stares in the CN tower in Toronto. Just haven't gotten around to it


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Damn Julie I was right near by, wish I knew you were going we could have met or lunch. Did you stop at any wineries? I was at 21 Brix.



I have been wanting to get up there for the last couple of months cuz I have a blend I want to work on but we have had so much going with my work and Mike's work and family that we haven't been able to. Last night we decided it is either tomorrow or never and we had some crap we had to deal with this morning so we had a late start.

My plan was to text you to see if you were at work or at home. If you were at work, I was going to have one of the workers go to you and tell you there was some guy with a southern accent who needed to talk to you. And if you were home I was just going to text you that I'm coming to raid your wine cellar! BUT because of the late start and we had to be home we could not stop.


----------



## Runningwolf

Well I was on the road most of the day. I dropped my lawn tractor off at the shop for service in Meadville. After I got home from that I headed up to NY for a project I'm working on.


----------



## cmason1957

Drove down to Hillsboro, MO and visited Dog at Brew and Wine Supply. Nice new place he has. Then when we got home, we bottled an Amarone and a blueberry. Tomorrow night be blackberry port or Chambourcin and Norton to bottle.


----------



## Hokapsig

Cleaning bottles in preparation of bottling the Raspberry Dragonfruit White Shiraz. Did some bench testing for the FCC wine (Fredonia, concord and cayuga). I hope to do some bench testing for the Diamond tomorrow and hope to bottle soon.


----------



## plowboy

Runningwolf said:


> Well I was on the road most of the day. I dropped my lawn tractor off at the shop for service in Meadville. After I got home from that I headed up to NY for a project I'm working on.




No word of a lie, my lawn mower is frozen to the shop floor. It's all good though cause I bet it will still be a month or two before anything needs a trim


----------



## Runningwolf

plowboy said:


> No word of a lie, my lawn mower is frozen to the shop floor. It's all good though cause I bet it will still be a month or two before anything needs a trim



Plowboy it'll be a month or two for me also. I had to charge the battery to get it going. I just figured I'd get it in before they started getting busy and way before I needed it. Once the season hits I can't afford to be without it for a week.


----------



## plowboy

I think we are up to 3 mowers now and a big PTO bush hog. Come Monday I'll be servicing all the farm equipment so that's always fun.


----------



## reefman

just bottle my Wine Expert Riesling Ice Style wine.
*Boy do I need a floor corker.* Any good deals out there?
This bottle will be sacrificed tonight for the good of the other bottles.


----------



## Runningwolf

Today I made my first outdoor purchase for the new year. I bought a dwarf Bartlett Pear today at Home Depot. The root ball is frozen and its freezing outside. I just feel good knowing I didn't wait until it was gone or dead. Additionally a good sign of warmer weather coming some day soon.


----------



## Gwand

Today I racked my blackberry wine. Tasted quite good. I used recipes and suggestions from Julie. I also racked 3 gallons of apple cider out of primary. I bottled my WE Eclipse cab. Very nice outcome. Finally I tasted my WE Eclipse Savignon Blanc. Classic SB flavors.


----------



## Julie

Gwand said:


> Today I racked my blackberry wine. Tasted quite good. I used recipes and suggestions from Julie. I also racked 3 gallons of apple cider out of primary. I bottled my WE Eclipse cab. Very nice outcome. Finally I tasted my WE Eclipse Savignon Blanc. Classic SB flavors.



How old is your blackberry? I opened a bottle of mind that is 18 months old and my husband and I were shocked at the change it went thru and how great it tasted. 

Glad to hear I was able to help.


----------



## sour_grapes

I had to break down and (ulp) _purchase_ empty wine bottles. I have been bottling more than I have been drinking, so popped for a couple of case's worth of bottles. (Should not happen often. I snuck an extra batch of Dragon Blood in this month.)


----------



## Hokapsig

Bottle the Raspberry Dragonfruit White Shiraz and an FCC (Fredonia, Concord, Cayuga) blend. Pitched yeast on another Brianna and put one Brianna in the secondary.


----------



## jojabri

In light of not having an range/oven I've had to neglect my wine. I feel so bad about it because now the workload has stacked up on me.

But either way, today I went browsing at the thrift shops and flea markets and found a booth with several boxes of empty bottles. They weren't priced or anything just sitting there. I asked the cashier and she called the vendor and they priced them at 50 cents each. I consider that a good deal because I have no wine drinking friends to save bottles (mostly because they just drink mine) and no other way to get freebies yet  . So they said check back again and they'll have more. I suppose discounted is better than retail (see my quote below). Fortunately cleaning and de-labeling hasn't been much trouble.


----------



## Gwand

Julie said:


> How old is your blackberry? I opened a bottle of mind that is 18 months old and my husband and I were shocked at the change it went thru and how great it tasted.
> 
> Glad to hear I was able to help.



That's great to hear. My blackberry is young. I just started to bulk age last week. I will make certain that I age some of it for that long. I just got in peach puree from Home Winery. Any tips for kicking it up a notch? Thanks.


----------



## plowboy

Well got my house filter today. It's a whole lot bigger than I expected but at 25 bucks it should work well. The guy at the plumbing store seems to think 15 psi should do the trick. Only time will tell I guess. It's going to be 6ish months before anything needs to be bottled.


----------



## Rocky

I bottled Chardonnay/Semillon (82 bottles + a BAQAS) and Carmenere (31 Bottles +a BAQAS). The Chard-Sem is very nice, light (about 12%) and fruity. The Carmenere spent 6 months in a barrel and is very, very good. Got a bunch more of bottling to do b/c I will be making 42 gallons of Chilean very soon.


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, I'll bite: BAQAS = Big a$$ QA Sample?


----------



## Julie

Gwand said:


> That's great to hear. My blackberry is young. I just started to bulk age last week. I will make certain that I age some of it for that long. I just got in peach puree from Home Winery. Any tips for kicking it up a notch? Thanks.



I grew up eating peach butter and I still make it to this day and I always think I need to make a peach butter wine. I think adding cinnamon, nutmeg and allspice to a peach wine would be really good. Not a lot.


----------



## plowboy

I heard through the grapevine that due to the cold spring peaches are toast this year and cherries are hanging in there but only by a fingernail. 2 years ago there was a compleat failure of the apple crop due to a early 2 week thaw of 20*c weather that brought out the blossoms followed by 2 weeks of -20 weather that killed everything. 

Glad I'm not in the fruit business. Far too many things to go wrong.


----------



## Julie

plowboy said:


> I heard through the grapevine that due to the cold spring peaches are toast this year and cherries are hanging in there but only by a fingernail. 2 years ago there was a compleat failure of the apple crop due to a early 2 week thaw of 20*c weather that brought out the blossoms followed by 2 weeks of -20 weather that killed everything.
> 
> Glad I'm not in the fruit business. Far too many things to go wrong.



Yea, I figured my cherries were not going to happen this year. Just as long as my grapevines are ok, I'll sacrifice the cherries.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Yea, I figured my cherries were not going to happen this year. Just as long as my grapevines are ok, I'll sacrifice the cherries.



Yeah I hate it when things happen. I sacrificed mine also.


----------



## jojabri

Today I'm meeting up with an old friend for Lazer Tag and Skating and perhaps a visit to the "gentleman's club", could be interesting.

Yesterday was cray-cray in the lab! Back sweetened and Super Kleered 6 gal Smucker's strawberry preserve, 4 gal Blueberry Candy Cane, 5 gal skittles (i'm totally amazed at how this looks today!). I also back sweetened 11 gal of Strawberry DB and bottled 4 gal Lil Pink Peng a.k.a. Strawberry Dragon Blood that I had started previously as prizes for my sister's baby shower.

I have a feeling I will be enjoying this day off!


----------



## plowboy

Pics of the skittles? Mine is still in the slurry phase so it will take some time before it starts to clear


----------



## Boatboy24

Hoping to bottle my Carmenere in the next few days, I set about sorting bottles and decided to take one final pH measurement. PH came in at 3.31, and a small taste confirmed that with astringency. The wine isn't a year old yet, so I'm not terribly concerned. But I went ahead and moved it to the garage to see if I can get some acid to drop out in the next week or two.


----------



## vernsgal

plowboy said:


> Pics of the skittles? Mine is still in the slurry phase so it will take some time before it starts to clear



This is my skittle wine. I used Red Grape Juice so it's hard to see clarity. I did split mine (For testing,lol) I did 1/2 with sparkolloid and the other 1/2 with Kieselol/Chitosan and have to say the sparkolloid has a wispy haze to it today while the Chit./Kies. is totally clear.I also used the Amalyse for the starches.(started Mid Oct. and Bottled Jan.) Aging now.

Have to say, I like the taste of the fruitiness but am disappointed in how faint the flavor is


----------



## peaches9324

I like the label Kim good job! Gotta get back into making my own labels


----------



## plowboy

All I have on hand right now is sparkolloid right now. Works wonders on fruit wine. Was thinking about using it on the skittles but I guess I need some new inventory.


----------



## jojabri

plowboy said:


> Pics of the skittles? Mine is still in the slurry phase so it will take some time before it starts to clear




I used Skittles Riddles (it's all my store had, because it was on sale) so it wasn't the orange-y color to begin with, it was actually kind of a white with a bit of grey. I used only red and purple skittles to back sweeten (Columbus took a chance right?). Within half an hour the In a matter of mere hours, the "white stuff" was clumping and falling. When I woke up this morning, all the white stuff had settled to the bottom.

Here's what it looks like now: Laugh if you must about my kitchen counter being my "lab", who doesn't like A1?

Also sorry about the late response, I had plans with friends last night and have fallen ill with either the flu or food poisoning. Until now, I wasn't even contemplating leaving the couch.


----------



## jojabri

I had an awesome time last night! Met up on a Craigslist meeting and got a SWEET deal on a 15 gal demijohn. The guy was really nice, we hit it right off! I was so jealous about his lab, mine is sad in comparison.  . We swapped wines which was fun since it was my first official "someone else's wine. Fortunately I had a Quad-Berry Dragon Blood in the van which I swapped for his 2011 Cab Franc. It was delicious even though I rarely like a dry red it seriously surprised me. We swapped info and hope to keep in contact! So I suppose I've made my 1st IRL wine buddy! Told him about the forum, he said he would look into it.

His jaw dropped when he asked what kind I make and the response was like: "I like fruit wines since I'm still beginning and don't wanna risk an expensive one to cut my teeth on. So I make wines from frozen concentrates, lots of varieties of Dragon Blood, and some experimental stuff like strawberry jam wine, skittles wine, coffee wine, candy cane wine..." It was kinda funny.

Suppose I'm gonna pop over to the DB forum on that note.

After that, I met with an old friend for roller skating diner and karaoke. It was awesome!

So I had an awesome day all around!

Unfortunately today I'm sick as a dog.


----------



## dangerdave

Great story, Gina. Did he like the quad-berry DB?


----------



## jojabri

Will know tonight or tomorrow. He texted me today saying he was gonna try it. I posted further on the DB sticky


----------



## Runningwolf

jojabri said:


> .
> 
> After that, I met with an old friend for roller skating diner and karaoke. It was awesome!
> 
> So I had an awesome day all around!
> 
> Unfortunately today I'm sick as a dog.



You left off the part about going to the club!


----------



## jojabri

We both ran late and I had to pick up my daughter, so hubby and I were unable to go. She went with her buddy though. TBH, they wanted to go to the one that my hubby does advertising/promotion (and formerly DJ'd for, so it wouldn't have been any fun for him.

Sent from my LT30at using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## jojabri

dangerdave said:


> Great story, Gina. Did he like the quad-berry DB?



He texted me with this review "Finally home and got to try. Great taste Fantastic scent"" then another text "Yum"

I call that a positive review.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Redoing the flooring on the entire ground floor of my log home. Got the kitchen done last week. Now starting on the den and living room. And I thought I was in good shape lol


----------



## vernsgal

Bottled my beet wine today. Gonna throw it in back of cellar for 2 years before I try another taste


----------



## DirtyDawg10

What am I doing? I'm drinking...Duh! It's Friday...what else would I be doing?


----------



## plowboy

Cheers to that.


----------



## jwilliamson1001

I'm out of drinks lol


----------



## Gwand

I measured and then adjusted S02 levels in some of my aging wines. Took the opportunity to taste the Amarone, Nero and Shiraz/Cab blend. All three are tasting really wonderful. I added tannin gran CRU to the Nero since I plan to bottle in late April.


----------



## sour_grapes

Months and months ago, I built my wife a very nice stand-up desk to be used with a treadmill (at her request!). I hadn't gotten around to installing the treadmill part yet. Today I am building a little drawer to hold the controls of the treadmill. I hacked the controls out of their plastic housing with a saber saw, and I just built a kind of "picture frame" for the drawer with 1/4" plywood "matting" to surround the plastic control unit. I am now waiting for the varnish to dry.

This afternoon, I plan to bottle my WE Argentine Malbec. I stole a taste the other night, and I like it! Hints of oak, just about right, IMHO.


----------



## Boatboy24

A wash out here. This morning, I filtered and bottled the Torrontes. Then I kicked off the Aussie Grenache Rose. Wifey then left for a CPR class, so I hung with my two boys. When Momma got home, we went to see Mr Peabody and Sherman. Now hunkering down for a rainy evening. It would be a great night to lay low and get sauced.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Got some flooring done and racked a Sauvignon Blanc. Finally getting to some reasonable temps around here! Was starting to lose faith in spring arriving!


----------



## Runningwolf

ckvchestnut said:


> Got some flooring done and racked a Sauvignon Blanc. Finally getting to some reasonable temps around here! Was starting to lose faith in spring arriving!



Carolyn, I agree about starting to lose faith in Spring. I would love to see pictures of your log cabin. Is this your main house or a vacation home? I replaced the carpet in two rooms in my house last year. We ended up going with a high end Pergo instead of real hardwood due to time and money. Just seeing how much dirt you sweep up every few days from regular traffic makes you realize the crud your carpets are holding.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I just bottled 41 bottles. I did bottle the WE Argentinian Malbec. I also bottled 5 bottles of cheap commercial Chilean Carmenere that I doctored up a bit, along with 5 bottles of my "Pan-American Meritage blend made from Cab Sauv, Merlot, Malbec, and Carmenere. This is good stuff for $8.50 per bottle.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Runningwolf said:


> Carolyn, I agree about starting to lose faith in Spring. I would love to see pictures of your log cabin. Is this your main house or a vacation home? I replaced the carpet in two rooms in my house last year. We ended up going with a high end Pergo instead of real hardwood due to time and money. Just seeing how much dirt you sweep up every few days from regular traffic makes you realize the crud your carpets are holding.




Hey Dan, this is for my main home it a log house. It was so old that the ordinal hardwood was not in good enough shape to refinish. But boy I hear ya on the carpet holding piles of dirt! The living room and den had cheap carpet and I was SO tired of vacuuming all the hair from my Pyrenees/golden retriever. And from constant steam cleaning it after dogs muddy feet timing around I spring time. I have a mud room too! So we with a nice caramelized hand scraped maple (laminate) that looks quite nice! Kitchen is done, waiting for my new island/bar. Currently doing the den and living room in same flooring to give better flow. But my life is upside down with everything out of array! Just finished getting subfloor done and will start the real floor in here tomorrow!


----------



## Johngottshall

Just sliced and seasoned 5lb. Roast to throw in the smoker got hungry for some good jerky


----------



## ckvchestnut

Johngottshall said:


> Just sliced and seasoned 5lb. Roast to throw in the smoker got hungry for some good jerky




Pooh in jealous! Well I did manage to have a traditional meal of roast sirloin with mashed potatoes and asparagus. If I had been hungry when reading your post, I'd be out there digging my smoker out of the garage already! I've been craving homemade need jerky for awhile!

Do you have a recipe you care to share?


----------



## ckvchestnut

ckvchestnut said:


> Pooh in jealous! Well I did manage to have a traditional meal of roast sirloin with mashed potatoes and asparagus. If I had been hungry when reading your post, I'd be out there digging my smoker out of the garage already! I've been craving homemade need jerky for awhile!
> 
> Do you have a recipe you care to share?




Ooh I'm jealous! Getting tired of autocorrect!


----------



## Johngottshall

ckvchestnut said:


> Pooh in jealous! Well I did manage to have a traditional meal of roast sirloin with mashed potatoes and asparagus. If I had been hungry when reading your post, I'd be out there digging my smoker out of the garage already! I've been craving homemade need jerky for awhile!
> 
> Do you have a recipe you care to share?



I buy Hi mountain jerky seasonings already premixed I cheat a little and spice it up with more pepper but the seasoning is fantastic


----------



## Johngottshall

Jerky that you buy in the store shouldn't even be called jerky.


----------



## Elmer

My wife went out of town to do some pre-wedding duties, which I guess is the role of a bridesmaid.
Meanwhile I had to dump 30 bottles of Pinot noir a head made way back in 2006 in anticipation of my son's birth. 
At that time I was very green in my winemaking and I thought it would be nice to keep bottles around for one he turned drinking age.
What did I know!
It all went bad, so I dumped it cleaned and deal evil 30 bottles , while the kids played.
Then the kids and myself took our puppy to the pet store to buy some treats.
We then went and got a bag of burritos For dinner.
I popped a bottle of 2013 chianti and introduced my son to super 70s kung fu movies complete with really bad overdubbing .
My son is hooked !



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ckvchestnut

Johngottshall said:


> Jerky that you buy in the store shouldn't even be called jerky.




I agree lol! That's stuff will kill ya  thanks for the tip. I have an online supplies place that sells jerky and sausage making supplies. I'll check if they have that!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Elmer said:


> My wife went out of town to do some pre-wedding duties, which I guess is the role of a bridesmaid.
> Meanwhile I had to dump 30 bottles of Pinot noir a head made way back in 2006 in anticipation of my son's birth.
> At that time I was very green in my winemaking and I thought it would be nice to keep bottles around for one he turned drinking age.
> What did I know!
> It all went bad, so I dumped it cleaned and deal evil 30 bottles , while the kids played.
> Then the kids and myself took our puppy to the pet store to buy some treats.
> We then went and got a bag of burritos For dinner.
> I popped a bottle of 2013 chianti and introduced my son to super 70s kung fu movies complete with really bad overdubbing .
> My son is hooked !
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making




Aw that sucks bit it sounds like you had an awesome evg with your kids! I miss having young ones around!


----------



## plowboy

Johngottshall said:


> I buy Hi mountain jerky seasonings already premixed I cheat a little and spice it up with more pepper but the seasoning is fantastic




You got that right. I have a stock pile of there apple one. It seems to come and go so I always stock up when given the chance. So far it's just ground meat in the extruded but it rocks. After the deer hunt I have more ground than I know what to do with. Didn't make it threw last years stash before this years hunt. 

If only my wife would eat cute things. I would be set


----------



## sour_grapes

Dang, my third entry today, and not a very happy one. As I was working in the winery, which is in the basement, I noticed something didn't look right. Aw, shoot, the sewer backed up again. I had snaked it less than a year ago with a light-duty snake. Decided I needed to go at it with a big snake. Off to Home Despot. I can barely lift the big one, I hate to admit. (It's about 200 lb.) It was a b!tch getting it home and to the basement. (Truth be told, I had to pay the snake out, then take the unit down the stairs, then bring the snake down afterwards. Then the reverse to get the thing out of the basement.) Anyway, I got the drain cleared and everything cleaned up. I can reassemble stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Dang, my third entry today, and not a very happy one. As I was working in the winery, which is in the basement, I noticed something didn't look right. Aw, shoot, the sewer backed up again. I had snaked it less than a year ago with a light-duty snake. Decided I needed to go at it with a big snake. Off to Home Despot. I can barely lift the big one, I hate to admit. (It's about 200 lb.) It was a b!tch getting it home and to the basement. (Truth be told, I had to pay the snake out, then take the unit down the stairs, then bring the snake down afterwards. Then the reverse to get the thing out of the basement.) Anyway, I got the drain cleared and everything cleaned up. I can reassemble stuff tomorrow.


Says it all...


----------



## Elmer

Day 2 of being Mr Mom.
Damp & raining,
Going to be difficult to take puppy on long walks.

Not much else planned except dumping the other 12 bottles of Pinot.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## reefman

Started an Island Mist kit today. White Zinfandel. Sangria, added sugar to boost the Sp G. to ~1.72.
Yesterday I bottled a regular Skeeter Pee.


----------



## GreginND

Getting my tax information organized. Ugh!


----------



## wildvines

Just babying my WS super Tuscan. Used BM 4x4 yeast for the first time. Gave the second dose of fermaid today. Squeezed the merlot skin bag. Now off with the wifey for a Sunday fun day


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin

Just finished the Federal Tax, now on to the State……


----------



## cmason1957

I introduced my bonus daughter and her boyfriend to wine making today. We racked and started a kit. Sent them home with a bucket, carboy, hydrometer and some other useful stuff. They are planning on checking out a wine kit tonight.


----------



## peaches9324

my kids don't want to learn the process its much easier to get mom to make it!


----------



## cmason1957

I will be surprised if they end up making wine, but you never know. They liked the idea of $3-5 power bottle and being able to say they made it.


----------



## ffemt128

sour_grapes said:


> Dang, my third entry today, and not a very happy one. As I was working in the winery, which is in the basement, I noticed something didn't look right. Aw, shoot, the sewer backed up again. I had snaked it less than a year ago with a light-duty snake. Decided I needed to go at it with a big snake. Off to Home Despot. I can barely lift the big one, I hate to admit. (It's about 200 lb.) It was a b!tch getting it home and to the basement. (Truth be told, I had to pay the snake out, then take the unit down the stairs, then bring the snake down afterwards. Then the reverse to get the thing out of the basement.) Anyway, I got the drain cleared and everything cleaned up. I can reassemble stuff tomorrow.



I have the same issue here. My house was built in 1903 and I need to snake the sewers about every 18 months. Had aplumber come out 3 years ago. Pipes are all good and no roots but about 4 feet from my outside cleanout the terracotta pipe is shifted causing excrement to eventually collect. I can tell when it running slow from the floor drain in the cellar. Luckilly I have my own snake from when my parents owned rental property. I need to purchase another 25' of 1/2" cable. 50' is about 2' short to get through everything


----------



## ffemt128

We spent the last 6 days at Walt Disney World. Had a blast....it was good to get home. Today I racked the concord and fredonia. Going to start some blending soon. I really wish the 2013 fredonia was more like the 2012 fredonia. Not sure I'll be able make the same blends I wanted to...


----------



## peaches9324

and oh yea I forgot why I actually came to this thread lol I'm testing one of my experiments I have going on its the light tasting cab that was offered on ebay and I decided to experiment added 46 oz of Alexanders Sun Country concentrate along with the recommended additives, water to 6 gal total, added 1 cup of chopped raisins simmered down with 1 cup water and added oak I'm thinking this is comparable or as good as some of the Robert Mondavi I've had. The only thing is it could be a lil more dry but its not done bubbling yet! Can't wait for my big bro to taste this one! He is my official taster. And a big thanks to Joeswine and thinking outside the box!


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, more activity in the winery today. I racked my CC Rosso Fortissimo off the lees from clearing into a carboy for bulk aging. I also racked my CC Cabernet-Shiraz from secondary, degassed it, and then added fining agents and k-meta for the clearing stage.


----------



## plowboy

Watched the series ender of how I met your mother and feel alittle cheated. It felt like the waisted away the whole season on the wedding then tried to shove the real season in the last episode. 

Even the big twist was poorly done.


----------



## the_rayway

Ugh, Little Man is just getting over a nasty cold and pink eye - now Hubby and Wee One caught the pink eye. 

...so disgusting...


----------



## Boatboy24

Yard work. Grilled a nice strip steak for dinner. Then watched another episode of "The Americans". Good show!


----------



## Hokapsig

Started my Chilean Cab Sauv (which I want to MLF). Tomorrow, I want to do some bench testing. I'd like to take the 3 1/2 gallons of Crab Apple, blend with 2 gallons of Apple and a gallon of Catawba. Backsweeten and taste.

Got side tracked today having to do invoices from a training I did last Friday and had dinner out with my wife (who was 20 minutes late).


----------



## jojabri

Finally got to sit back with a glass of strawberry DB, chill, and watch some Breaking Amish. Did my weekly grocery shopping and am once again pleased. I spent about $140 and saved about $100 using coupons, sales, phone apps, etc.

Even managed to start up a triple batch of blackberry DB tonight. I'm so super excited because the last batch was gone before I could even blink.


----------



## plowboy

Well turned 27 today. Started the day with beer and cookies in bed. Played hooky from work. Had steak for lunch. So far it's been a good day. PB jr is about to be shipped off to my parents for a couple of hours too. 



All in all a great day


----------



## Scott

plowboy said:


> Well turned 27 today. Started the day with beer and cookies in bed. Played hooky from work. Had steak for lunch. So far it's been a good day. PB jr is about to be shipped off to my parents for a couple of hours too.
> 
> 
> 
> All in all a great day


 



Happy Birthday, sounds like you are enjoying the day!


----------



## plowboy

So far so good. PB jr had a doctors appointment so that's how I wiggled out of work. My dad started to cuss me out about not working but I ignored him. The growing year just started so no need to panic just yet. 

Most years I all but forget it's my birthday. This year was a nice change of pace


----------



## Julie

Spent the day in a workshop on PA School Laws. While did learn a couple of things, I think is was pretty pathetic that I had to continuously correct the presenters on the outdated info they keep wanting to give!


----------



## plowboy

Pa as in Pennsylvania? 

My county actually just passed a bylaw limiting each household to a maximum of 5 house cats. Made me chuckle.


----------



## Julie

Yes PA is Pennsylvania, lol, thanks for asking. I need to take into consideration that not all members are from the Stares. Actually I wonder if you Canadians are not neck to neck with those in the US.

Lol, seriously on the cats? I think my grandfather had a freakin army of cats on his farm.


----------



## Boatboy24

Happy birthday, PB!


----------



## wildvines

Just racked WS super Tuscan to secondary. Added just a quarter piece of French medium oak spiral to it. Thinking of adding a quarter piece to the Pinot noir I have bulking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## plowboy

I actually tune into 2 radio stations from Erie. We are just a hop and a skip across the lake. I remember being a kid and seeing the fireworks on the 4th of July across the water. They where pretty small but I could still see em lol.


----------



## Runningwolf

Thats pretty cool. I can also see buildings over there on a really clear day. I think it's like 26 miles across the pond to Long Point.


----------



## plowboy

Yep, some great fishing and duck hunting out on the point. Pottahawk is also one hell of a party. My wife doesn't like it when I go though lol. Odds are it's for the better now that in getting on in years. LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

Why do they call it the Niagara Peninsula, anyway? It isn't (geographically) a peninsula, it's an isthmus!


----------



## Johngottshall

Picking up my Chilean Juice today on my way home from work.


----------



## plowboy

sour_grapes said:


> Why do they call it the Niagara Peninsula, anyway? It isn't (geographically) a peninsula, it's an isthmus!




We keep things simple up here. 

Come to think of it, my wife and I along with PB jr are taking a couple nights trip to the falls in a couple weeks. It's our first wedding anniversary so might as well do it up right.


----------



## Hokapsig

We are enjoying a nice Wylie Winery Concord Cherry. This wine has a great mouthfeel, nice acid and nice after taste. Bouquet makes you want to drink it. After a very trying week at work, I need at least one more bottle.

TTB information filed on line last Sunday and will be mailing the hard copies tomorrow. Time to start on the PA LCB license and start laying out the money...


----------



## pjd

I'm marinating some nice T bone steaks in preparation for a party tomorrow. T bone steaks, baked potatoes, stuffed jalapeno peppers, steamed veggies and some nice Chilean Malbec and some California Cabernet Sauvignon! A great way to break in the new outdoor kitchen!


----------



## sour_grapes

plowboy said:


> We keep things simple up here.



Fine, but how do you figure that using the wrong term is _simpler_? I'd say it adds to the complexity!


----------



## roger80465

That is one fine looking kitchen, Phil. I am jealous!


----------



## vernsgal

Love the outdoor kitchen Phil. Too much to clean for me though. My idea of outdoor cooking is- it's hubbies turn to cook and minimal clean up! lol

To was bottling day at my house


----------



## Mtman

Starting a 5 gallon batch of Skeeter Pee it sounds awesome.
so far 
6 gallons honey wine in the secondary
6 gallons coffee wine still in the primary 
You all have a great day what ever you do.


----------



## Boatboy24

Racking the Grenache Rose to secondary, t-ball, yard work.


----------



## plowboy

Holy moly, how on earth did you swing a BBQ indoors? 



sour_grapes said:


> Fine, but how do you figure that using the wrong term is _simpler_? I'd say it adds to the complexity!




To be honost, a lot of things in Canada where named when people where drunk. All logic goes out the window after a couple Canadian beers lol


----------



## sour_grapes

Going to the Restore to pick up some doors -- Hoping to start building a large wine rack! 

Also going to the local FedEx office to pick up four bottles of Carneros Pinot Noir that I bought from WTSO. You need an adult signature, so no way to have it delivered to the house during the week.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Also going to the local FedEx office to pick up four bottles of Carneros Pinot Noir that I bought from WTSO. You need an adult signature, so no way to have it delivered to the house during the week.



Have it delivered to the office. You just may need to throw an occasional bottle to the mail room crew.


----------



## tonyt

I got two laborers to help clean out my garage and workshop today. 35 years of clutter! I got industrial metal shelving from Sams to replace old wood shelving and am making several trips to the land fill. Wish I had taken a before picture.


----------



## peaches9324

just got back from Aldis and got the rest of my dole bananas .39 lb and Delmont pineapple 1.29 each and received my package from more wines and added reduless to my stinky peach and noticed a change almost immediately! Now I have to go back and edit my pineapple/banana wine recipe cuz I'm adding lallzyme c-max to it instead of plain ol pectic enzyme or maybe both cuz the instruction to the lallzyme c-max dosage:0.06 grams per gal


----------



## LoneStarLori

Garden work
Almost finished, just a little more mulching. 





Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Runningwolf

Lori are you kidding me. It'll be close to Memorial Day before we can safely plant and late June before our garden looks like yours.


----------



## peaches9324

Runningwolf said:


> Lori are you kidding me. It'll be close to Memorial Day before we can safely plant and late June before our garden looks like yours.



yep Memorial Day has always been the official planting day for us too, but if I remember correctly we had a late frost last year good thing I'm such a procrastinator . Am in no hurry this year either lol Good things come to those who wait. And Lori those are some nice raised beds you have there, looks very nice!


----------



## plowboy

It's the May 2-4 weekend up here that marks the start of the outdoor planting season. Even then frost is a real danger. All depends of that silly full moon.


----------



## plowboy

It's also the unofficial start to the wheeling season. Legally we can wheel may first as that's when the snowmobile land lease is up but things are normally still swampy from the melt. The darn snow is sure sticking around this year.


----------



## vernsgal

LoneStarLori said:


> Garden work
> Almost finished, just a little more mulching.


 That looks great Lori.Can't wait til we can do that as well!


----------



## LoneStarLori

Runningwolf said:


> Lori are you kidding me. It'll be close to Memorial Day before we can safely plant and late June before our garden looks like yours.



We have a pretty long growing season here although we had a long hard winter too. It got down to 28º one night! 
However, by July, unless you have super heat tolerant crops, you are done until fall. 



peaches9324 said:


> yep Memorial Day has always been the official planting day for us too, but if I remember correctly we had a late frost last year good thing I'm such a procrastinator . Am in no hurry this year either lol Good things come to those who wait. And Lori those are some nice raised beds you have there, looks very nice!



Our soil is mostly sand so they are the easiest way. I love using the raised beds, because they are so easy to take care of and don't require as much bending over. I can weed while sitting on the edge. (yeah, i'm a lazy gardener.
The two on the left are 16'x4' and then one on the far right we added this year. It's 16' x 1-1/2'. The square is 8'x8'. Thats my favorite for lettuces or squash.


----------



## peaches9324

Our soil is mostly sand so they are the easiest way. I love using the raised beds, because they are so easy to take care of and don't require as much bending over. I can weed while sitting on the edge. (yeah, i'm a lazy gardener.
The two on the left are 16'x4' and then one on the far right we added this year. It's 16' x 1-1/2'. The square is 8'x8'. Thats my favorite for lettuces or squash.



I'm a lazy gardener also but every year I add something new that will grow every year Too bad the tomatoes, peppers, kale and lettuce are annuals! I won't plant any annual flowers anymore I think their a waste of time and energy! But I was admiring your raised beds!


----------



## Hokapsig

I had some kind of mutant frost on the windshield and the other car windows this morning. Scraping barely made a dent in it. Fortunately, the Honda has a good defroster.

this week will be spent doing taxes and sending in the hard copies to the TTB. Turbo tax took me from paying a bunch to getting some back. My Spidey sense tells me something isn't right...


----------



## Boatboy24

Just finished a batch of pizza dough that will rise until dinner. Now to make the sauce...


----------



## Runningwolf

plowboy said:


> It's also the unofficial start to the wheeling season. Legally we can wheel may first as that's when the snowmobile land lease is up but things are normally still swampy from the melt. The darn snow is sure sticking around this year.



PB, what do you mean wheeling? You're not allowed to 4 wheel before that date?


----------



## Johngottshall

Started my Chilean Trilogy white yesterday Fermenting very well today.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Finally get to burn the Christmas tree!


----------



## Johngottshall

Washed&Waxed the jeep today and swapped the tops took the hard top off and put the soft top on draft for summer.


----------



## plowboy

Runningwolf said:


> PB, what do you mean wheeling? You're not allowed to 4 wheel before that date?




It's a little complicated. For the most part we wheel public land. During the winter the snowmobile clubs lease the land so they more or less own the trails till may first. Most of the trails are impassable in the winter anyways. 6-12 feet of snow really puts the breaks on things. The clubs also spend a tonne on grooming the trails. I would hate to rut it up. 

The time between when the snow starts to melt to the time it's more or less dry can be complicated. You can legally wheel but the damage you do to the trails can be massive. It's best just to let things dry up and keep the trails open. 

That being said, there will always be the group of people who don't give a rats bum about anybody or anything that really mess things up. We haven't lost any trails yet but the greenies are always trying there best to stop the fun. 


All bets are off if it's privet land and your have consent. Some road allowances can also be a hoot.


----------



## jojabri

I've had A LOOOOOONG Week/weekend (so far)! Thursday went to GFS for the food for my sister's baby shower, Friday decorated for baby shower, Firday Night prepared and/or cooked taco bar food for 70+ ppl. Saturday executed said baby shower.

Everything went smoothly, I've never seen so many gift! Guests loved the games. The date night basket (which had a white grape peach tropical DB anda quad-berry DB) and spa pampering basket (included a blueberry-Pom)were well received. Guests that won the door prizes and runner up prizes received a bottle of Strawberry DB backsweetend with bacardi strawberry mixer AKA LIL' Pink Penguin, were stoked to get a bottle. In fact I had people texting me well past midnight (because of the UK game) about it!

My cousin who works at the winery/B and B finally came through and brought me 3 1/2 boxes of empties! YAY, I'm finally stocked for a minute!

Plus we had sooooo much leftover food, that I'm not cooking for a few days. When we have a party, we ROLL-OUT the buffet!

****The Rant Part****

My sister said thank you publicly several times to me, but I'm still waiting on my mom's thank-you. I mean, I bought ALL the food and drinks, except 4 cupcakes AND COOKED all but 2 things that just needed to be put in a crock pot. You have no idea how much chopping is involved with a taco bar for 70 ppl... tomatoes and onions.... ugggggh! Designed printed and assembled 70 cupcake toppers 70 water bottles w/ custom labels, the pages for the games, and 100 invitations. Also provided table runners, centerpieces, several bottles of wine, 2 gift baskets, a $20 gift certificate, and a PHOTO BOOTH for Pete's sake!

At one point, setting up for the party, she snapped at me for not having the photo booth set up. I snapped back with "I've done everything else! I'll get this done too!" And she was like "What do you mean everything else?" WHAAAAT?!?!?! I don't want to shove an expensive peice of equipment into the back of a car, photo booths aren't cheap, and I really don't want to damage it or the expensive touch screen monitor. Photo booth rental is part of our livelihood and she should be grateful that we let her use it free! 

I think I did a LOT of work and saved her a TON of money, she really needs to show some appreciation.

****Rant Over****

I'm gonna go have some leftovers and clean bottles now.


----------



## LoneStarLori

jojabri said:


> I've had A LOOOOOONG Week/weekend (so far)! Thursday went to GFS for the food for my sister's baby shower, Friday decorated for baby shower, Firday Night prepared and/or cooked taco bar food for 70+ ppl. Saturday executed said baby shower.
> 
> Everything went smoothly, I've never seen so many gift! Guests loved the games. The date night basket (which had a white grape peach tropical DB anda quad-berry DB) and spa pampering basket (included a blueberry-Pom)were well received. Guests that won the door prizes and runner up prizes received a bottle of Strawberry DB backsweetend with bacardi strawberry mixer AKA LIL' Pink Penguin, were stoked to get a bottle. In fact I had people texting me well past midnight (because of the UK game) about it!
> 
> My cousin who works at the winery/B and B finally came through and brought me 3 1/2 boxes of empties! YAY, I'm finally stocked for a minute!
> 
> Plus we had sooooo much leftover food, that I'm not cooking for a few days. When we have a party, we ROLL-OUT the buffet!
> 
> ****The Rant Part****
> 
> My sister said thank you publicly several times to me, but I'm still waiting on my mom's thank-you. I mean, I bought ALL the food and drinks, except 4 cupcakes AND COOKED all but 2 things that just needed to be put in a crock pot. You have no idea how much chopping is involved with a taco bar for 70 ppl... tomatoes and onions.... ugggggh! Designed printed and assembled 70 cupcake toppers 70 water bottles w/ custom labels, the pages for the games, and 100 invitations. Also provided table runners, centerpieces, several bottles of wine, 2 gift baskets, a $20 gift certificate, and a PHOTO BOOTH for Pete's sake!
> 
> At one point, setting up for the party, she snapped at me for not having the photo booth set up. I snapped back with "I've done everything else! I'll get this done too!" And she was like "What do you mean everything else?" WHAAAAT?!?!?! I don't want to shove an expensive peice of equipment into the back of a car, photo booths aren't cheap, and I really don't want to damage it or the expensive touch screen monitor. Photo booth rental is part of our livelihood and she should be grateful that we let her use it free!
> 
> I think I did a LOT of work and saved her a TON of money, she really needs to show some appreciation.
> 
> ****Rant Over****
> 
> I'm gonna go have some leftovers and clean bottles now.



Sounds like you did one heck of a job.
Your Mother may not have said thank you, but your sister did and the shower was for her. I know it is disappointing to work so hard for a shower and feel like you were just expected to do it by family members. 
In the end,, you sister and the guests had a great time, right? That's something to be proud of. It's not easy. (but you already know that, lol)


----------



## peaches9324

*waiting for fruit to ripen!*

I'm attempting a banana/pineapple wine and waiting for the fruit to ripen the bananas should be over ripe by tomorrow. Should the pineapple that are to be used be over ripe as well? I was able to cut up some of the bananas and some pineapple the other day I'm thinking the pineapple should be over ripe as well to maybe lower the acidity? Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## MothJuic

Johngottshall said:


> Washed&Waxed the jeep today and swapped the tops took the hard top off and put the soft top on draft for summer.


 now the time is for a glass of wine! the work was hard, but excellent!


----------



## the_rayway

My daughter turned 4 today. Gak! Where did the time go?!?

We had the party yesterday with all the requisite things: ice cream cake, loud blowers, stick on mustaches, gifts, and family. It was a great time, and the kids looked hilarious with those mustaches on!


----------



## Enologo

This weekend racked 18 gallons of Nero D'Avola and bottled 6 gallons of Skeeter Pee. Today back to the Daily Grind.


----------



## plowboy

I completed "the beast" today. From what I understand it's about twice the size as the normal whole house filter. It was the closest thing I could source locally. Filters down to 1 micron but the filters run 8 bucks. Oh well close enough. It will be months before anything needs filtering so odds are ill do a water test soon to see in gravity has the power to do the job.


----------



## vernsgal

this is the water system we put in. It has the ultra violet light as well to zap anything that got through the filters


----------



## reefman

Over the weekend I Bottled a Skeeter Pee (orig. recipe) and racked a Island Mist Sangria Zinfandel Blush to secondary....and it smells great (this is the kit I boosted the SpG to 1.078.)
Skeeter pee is great chilled with a lemon wedge in it. Wife and I already polished off two bottles. 
Her complaints about me spending too much time in the basement with the wine have subsided now that she has tasted the Skeeter Pee. 
I have not bottled any of my wines in the suggested times, I've let them all age. Even the Skeeter pee is 7 months old, and my 4 week kits are 4 months old and still in carboys. Wine making is the only thing with which I have patience. :>

ps...my wine cellar is now up to 60 bottles.  I have another 12 gallons that should be bottled in another two months.


----------



## Hokapsig

WOO HOO!!! I got fired from one of my part time jobs!! Actually, not fired - just that the customer wanted someone on site more often than I can provide. So I have another Sunday off per month, which is a blessing because I value my weekends. Actually, this allows me more time to develop the winery. I still have the first and last Sundays to make some side money. It was a good year and a half and I was able to pay for the kids college.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Hokapsig said:


> WOO HOO!!! I got fired from one of my part time jobs!! Actually, not fired - just that the customer wanted someone on site more often than I can provide. So I have another Sunday off per month, which is a blessing because I value my weekends. Actually, this allows me more time to develop the winery. I still have the first and last Sundays to make some side money. It was a good year and a half and I was able to pay for the kids college.



This is probably the best thing that will happen to you and your family. I'm a huge believer in fate, and baby.... this is fate showing her face. Give her a hug!


----------



## Hokapsig

Lori, it was starting to wear thin. I was looking for a way out, but its hard to say "no" when someone is offering you a bunch of money for your time. But I do love my weekends. I am most certainly embracing this event. Now I can go to my other customer on Good Friday and drop by Doug's for afternoon wine sampling....

In other news, we are sanitizing more bottles, added the MLF to the cab sauv and did some bench testing with the Pinot Grigio. We need to rack the Skeeter Pee and finish the Apple Raspberry and Apple Cherry.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Now I can go to my other customer on Good Friday and drop by Doug's for afternoon wine sampling....


 

I'll be working from home, hopefully we will get an early out....


----------



## Boatboy24

First lawn mowing of the season! 

Now downstairs to get my Barolo out of the barrel.


----------



## pjd

I pulled weeds all day, getting the landscaping looking perfect again so that I can leave paradise and head back to gray Pennsylvania for the next several months. I sure hate to leave here but I need to bottle about 100 gallons of Chilean Malbec and Carmenere and about 50 gallons of elderberry and blueberry wines. I also have 12 buckets to pick up at Luva Bellas. I guess coming home isn't so bad after all!


----------



## ffemt128

Last night while my wife and daughter went shopping I headed down to the cellar. I decided to do some blending and I mixed up my Andrea's Whine and also my Destiny. The Andrea's Whine is a blend of 50% Niagra, 25% Concord and 25% Fredonia. The Destiny is the same ratios with the exception of substituting Catawba in place of the Niagra. I bac sweetened the Andrea's Whine to 1.008 and the Destiny to 1.010. The Fredonia is competely different than the 2012 Fredonia. THe 2013 isn't near as dark or acidic. Its good, but nothing like the 2012.

Later this week or over the weeek end I'll mix up my Ado which is a blend of Catawba annd Fredonia and I'll also likely get my Concord Niagra blended.

It's a good think I like the taste if the Fredonia since I likely won't double my blends as I originally intended due the 2013 juice vs the 2012 juice. I'll probably just back sweeten some straight Fredonia and bottle it that way.


----------



## ffemt128

I woke up worked a half day the took the bike out for inspection. I ended up picking up a new bike instead.


----------



## jojabri

I got soooo sick of stacked up boxes of empty bottles taking up space in my kitchen, so I spent today and yesterday building this! It was pretty cheap to build, fairly easy, and takes up space that wasn't being used in the first place. I call that a win-win-win! 

It's not the prettiest to look at, but I'm saving for an Allinone, so I had to use what I could. I still have quite a bit of cattle panel, so I'll prolly end up making what I can from the rest. Plus I didn't have to pay for the wood. It was the leftovers (rails and steps) from a bunk bed set. So basically $20 for the panel, about $10 for the screws, brackets, plumber strap.

Now to get those empties filled up, emptied, repeat as desired.

Plus I racked those 2 "Go Big Blue" primaries in the top left of the photo, containing a triple batch of blackberry DB) into 15 gal demijohn and carboys. 

Long day. Shew-Wee!


----------



## peaches9324

Boatboy24 said:


> First lawn mowing of the season!
> 
> Now downstairs to get my Barolo out of the barrel.


 
wasn't even able to roll half the yard as the other half is still flooded had to dig a ditch at one end of garden to prevent my asparagus from drowning


----------



## peaches9324

Gina very resourceful and you have great imagination!


----------



## plowboy

Well, finished reading Jurassic park last night. It's been one of those books I had always wanted to read since I love the movie so much. Needless to say the book did not fail to impress. Lots of difference between the movie and book. 

Next up, the lost world lol


----------



## ffemt128

Sitting on the porch enjoying a glass of wine. Just got done helping my neighbor pick up 30 boxes of Brazilian Cherry hardwood flooring. We start installation in 2 weeks.


----------



## the_rayway

Going to start a new batch of RegionRat's sauerkraut, bake a cake for hubby's birthday, and continue painting the hallways.

Plus, you know, getting the kids outside to play, cleaning the house, doing laundry, etc.


----------



## Boatboy24

Eye exam (ugh, I'm getting older), yard work, t-ball, maybe catch some minor league ball tonight.


----------



## Gwand

Just Pitched yeast into 5 gallons of Vino Superiore Barbera. This product comes as a frozen must of crushed grapes. First time I'm trying this. I bought a small press to press the crushed must after primary is complete.


----------



## tonyt

Going to have Breakfast With the Easter Bunny with the grandkids.


----------



## sour_grapes

Starting work on what I hope turns out to be a 400+ bottle wine rack/closet!


----------



## Redtrk

Well hello my wine making peeps! It's been a busy last several months and I haven't had much time for winemaking. I left me family business behind after 35 years and some shaking of the family tree. I started a new job and now I love what i'm doing. I've just been letting my wines bulk age and making sure that are doing well and now that I have a little time I think they may need a little attention. It feels good to be back!


----------



## Runningwolf

Hey Rick good to see you back buddy!


----------



## Julie

Hi Rick,

Welcome back.


----------



## GreginND

Going to prune some vines and evaluate the winter damage today.


----------



## plowboy

Great success, turns out gravity does have enough power to pass though the filter. Only had to go up one story too.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Starting work on what I hope turns out to be a 400+ bottle wine rack/closet!



Aww, jeez. I decided to put up a layer of sheetrock to prettify the back wall (cover up some old paneling that had peeling paint). I live a 5-minute drive from a Home Despot. Went out after dinner, threw my normal piece of plywood on the roof of my car, went to the Despot, threw two sheets of 'rock on the plywood. As I am strapping things down, I see lightning approaching. Hmm, that doesn't look good. Tie everything down quickly, start the 5-minute drive home, and BAM! Not only heavy rain, but heavy hail, too.  I pulled in the drive, and threw a tarp over it, but the rain was pretty much slackening off already at this point. When I came in the house, my wife told me that another band was headed this way soon. Ran out, took off the tarp, and toted the sopping wet sheets inside. I'll find out tomorrow whether they are salvageable or not.

I mean, TEN MINUTES either way, and I would have been fine. Dag-nabbit!


----------



## peaches9324

Paul I thought things like that only happened to me! lol I always run into trouble with spontaneous projects like that. I hope it's not ruined!


----------



## ffemt128

Redtrk said:


> Well hello my wine making peeps! It's been a busy last several months and I haven't had much time for winemaking. I left me family business behind after 35 years and some shaking of the family tree. I started a new job and now I love what i'm doing. I've just been letting my wines bulk age and making sure that are doing well and now that I have a little time I think they may need a little attention. It feels good to be back!



Welcome back Rick. 

Yesterday we spent the morning at the zoo with family then we a went and had lunch. After lunch my son and 7 year old daughter went the the cycle shop to pick up a new helmet for her. We came home and went for a short ride. After the ride with her my son, daugher in law and I went for a 60 mile ride. I liking the new scooter. .


----------



## ffemt128

Just got done with church. Later after lunch, Andrea and I are are going to Settlers Cabin Park to hang out for a while. It will be her longest ride so far on the new bike. Breaking her in slowly. So far so good. I may have a riding partner out of this.


----------



## Hokapsig

After my wife got her shower and went downstairs, we discovered we had an indoor waterfall on the first floor directly below the master bath on the second floor. ( I don't remember paying extra for that when we built the house) And of course, this only happens on weekends when plumbing rates are double. So it looks like I may take off tomorrow to babysit the plumbers (and do my taxes AND my TTB and PA LCB paperwork).


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, Hokapsig, that is too bad. Sorry that happened to you! (I wanted to "like" your post out of sympathy, but feared that could be misconstrued!) Good luck with the aftermath.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Hokapsig said:


> After my wife got her shower and went downstairs, we discovered we had an indoor waterfall on the first floor directly below the master bath on the second floor. ( I don't remember paying extra for that when we built the house) And of course, this only happens on weekends when plumbing rates are double. So it looks like I may take off tomorrow to babysit the plumbers (and do my taxes AND my TTB and PA LCB paperwork).




So this is the reward for now having weekends off? That stinks.


----------



## Hokapsig

Paul, it aint no big thing  

I just get a little freaked out by spending money (I'm mostly Scottish which means I'm thrifty, though some people may say cheap). We're getting the front of the house painted, bids to finish the basement, bids to remove the carpet from the stairs and put in hardwoods on the stairs and upstairs hallway, and to re-do the landscaping from the winter damage. She kills me when she starts spending money like a drunken sailor.


----------



## Boatboy24

Early morning trail run, church, lunch. Then filtered the Barolo (Eclipse) and Valpolicella (juice bucket). Bottled the Barolo.


----------



## Julie

Bottled the 2013 Chilean Sauvignon blanc, Riesling and the 2013 California Chardonnay. Need the three carboys for the Malbec, zinfindal and Sangiovese. Now I am good until after Easter.

2013 Chilean and California are tasting pretty dam good!


----------



## Hokapsig

Plumbers coming at 730 am tomorrow morning to fix the broken pipe. I will be trying to finsih my taxes in the mean time. If there is time, I need to backsweeten the Pinot Grigio.


----------



## the_rayway

Bottled my Cellar Craft Cabernet Sauvignon and Cheeky Monkey Merlot tonight (the one I 'won' at a social a couple of months ago). So happy to have them in bottles and put away for a little sleep.

Trying to decide on what to enter in the local wine making competition. So I'm bringing up bottles of things one by one and taste testing them  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Jericurl

Raelene, if I were any closer I would come over and help you. Cuz you know, I'm helpful that way! lol.

Well, today I'm starting an April WOTM.
I also just dragged in all my plants. We have a freeze warning for tonight and I thought I had more time.
Nope...I just ran outside to see all of my babies looking absolutely pathetic. I'm hoping I can save some of them.

Manthing and I will be making tamales tonight. Can't wait to have a freezer full of them.


----------



## plowboy

Outlet malls in the falls today. Not really my cup of tea but it keeps my wife happy so it works out


----------



## NoSnob

Bottlng day for my Pinot Noir from CA juice bucket (from Madiera through Pardo in Tampa). Even after six months, it had not cleared to my satisfaction. Looks like it will be my house Pinot. Tonight it's eggplant parmegiana with smoked sausage and maybe a few glasses of Red Mountain Cab.

Tomorrow, I start the WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir. I have high hopes for it. 

NS


----------



## sour_grapes

I am starting my WE LE Oregon Pinot Noir tonight!


----------



## sour_grapes

Update: I did get the WE LE Oregon Pinot started, AND I painted the back wall of my under-construction wine closet, AND I delabled a dozen bottles that had been soaking. Now I am sipping some Mezza Luna and reading WMT. Yes!


----------



## Hokapsig

Water leak is fixed, faucets are not dripping/leaking, access hole cut, washing machine hoses changed, whole house filter opened, life insurance set up and taxes are done.

Have I ever said how much I loathe paying taxes? let me say it AGAIN....

Looking to backsweeten the Pinot Grigio tomorrow and bottle by the end of the week. Thanks Tony for the Portugese.


----------



## vernsgal

I finished(finally) our taxes,and I too hate paying!! Bottled my raspberry/blackberry and got some more packing done.


----------



## peaches9324

been fermenting my pineapple/banana for a couple days and the wonderful smell is making it's way up the stairs mmmmm it smells delish! I revamped the recipe I made I'll go to the recipe section after its done and post the results, I had changed a few things like the pounds of fruit I used and I have some banana chips soaking in vodka gonna add later and changed the yeast I'm hoping it will be drinkable this summer!


----------



## plowboy

Got my Margaritaville on last night. Guess who's a closet parrothead lol. 

It's all good though , a Jimmy Buffett concert was actually my wife's first date with me.


----------



## Boatboy24

Landscape contractor visiting this afternoon. The cold weather did a job on our stuff over the winter. And with more persistent snow cover than normal, the deer took to eating much, much more than they normally would. It is a good year to be a landscaper.


----------



## Hokapsig

plowboy said:


> Got my Margaritaville on last night. Guess who's a closet parrothead lol.
> 
> It's all good though , a Jimmy Buffett concert was actually my wife's first date with me.


 

Jimmy is a fraternity brother of mine.

Up to 2 am this morning completing our taxes, the kids taxes and writing checks. Tonight, I think it will be backsweetening the Pinot Grigio and an early nite. I'm too old for staying up this late and trying to function the next day....


----------



## jwilliamson1001

Came home from work early. Seems my gut feelings about unit lay offs were right. Have a few more weeks. But i got a jump on it. Thursday ill be at a job interview.


----------



## Boatboy24

jwilliamson1001 said:


> Came home from work early. Seems my gut feelings about unit lay offs were right. Have a few more weeks. But i got a jump on it. Thursday ill be at a job interview.



Here's to a speedy re-employment.  Hopefully, you get a nice severance and come out ahead.


----------



## reefman

Too much yard work over the weekend, still sore today. Had a busy week, went to a pre-construction meeting Friday for the new house, got home Saturday night and racked my Island Mist Sangria Zinfandel blush. Put the yeast slurry in the frig. to save for a DB or another Skeeter Pee.
Yard work all day Sunday. Went to work on Monday to rest up for next weekend...
Oh, and mailed my taxes today, and to join everyone else, I hate paying taxes as well.


----------



## jwilliamson1001

Boatboy24 said:


> Here's to a speedy re-employment.  Hopefully, you get a nice severance and come out ahead.



Thank you. Ill be doing something better soon.


----------



## jojabri

Wow! The last couple of days have been awesome but exhausting!

The hubby, A.K.A. Captain Procrastination, FINALLY got around to doing taxes. He was so scared that he was going to owe a ton, but I knew better. This year we FINALLY got to file as married, and claim two children. I have no idea why he thought he'd have to pay in but we ended up getting back over $3k but had to pay $101 to state... Whoo-Tee-Doo right? Unfortunately we think it'll probably be taken for his prior school loans... oh well.

Tonight, I finally had some time to bottle, and boy-howdy did I! Bottled my Old orchard Cherry Pomegranate, Skittles, Strawberry Jam, and Blueberry Candy Cane.

Welcome the newest members of the Chi Pass Family!


----------



## peaches9324

*strawberry wine too sweet, darn it anyhow!*

decided to make it into a strawberry margarita style wine, the only downfall is I have to come up with some new labels now and it was so clear!


----------



## peaches9324

They look really Nice Gina good job!


----------



## ffemt128

Rode the bike in to work today, it's a brisk 37 here in the Burgh. Brrrrrrrrr...

Tonight I may attempt to bottle the Destiny and also my 6 gallons of Cranberry Lime Skeeter pee. We pulled some of the pee from the carboy over the weekend so I don't want to let it sit too long without bottling.


----------



## peaches9324

made my strawberry wine into a strawberry margarita style wine, I did this by zesting a lime then removed the white skin from the lime and discarded this along with the pith and cut the wedges into two last night I gave it a taste just a while ago and it taste just like a strawberry margarita! Mission accomplished! And has a kick to it. Didn't know the lime would add that much flavor so fast! I really wanted to turn this into a chocolate strawberry port but had no cocoa on hand, pineapple banana still fermenting in bucket. I'm really getting into this experimental stage!


----------



## Boatboy24

Just back from Staples, where I printed my 2013 Malbec and Carmenere labels. Stopped at Michael's next door to get some clearcoat, and got some black matte spray paint to put my new logo on the barrels.


----------



## Boatboy24

jojabri said:


> Tonight, I finally had some time to bottle, and boy-howdy did I! Bottled my Old orchard Cherry Pomegranate, Skittles, Strawberry Jam, and Blueberry Candy Cane.
> 
> Welcome the newest members of the Chi Pass Family!



Hey Gina,

What are you using to design and print your labels? I've been using the Avery template, and printing on color lasers at Staples. But I can't get edge to edge coverage on the labels.


----------



## jojabri

Boatboy24 said:


> Hey Gina,
> 
> What are you using to design and print your labels? I've been using the Avery template, and printing on color lasers at Staples. But I can't get edge to edge coverage on the labels.



I use a combination of Gimp and MS Publisher on labels. On the first bottle I usually test- label, on regular paper and glue on to test how it's going to look as far as color. The test bottle is being socked away to age for in-house drinking later on, so I'm not too concerned about Since non-clear bottles and wine color can make a huge difference to overall appearance (IMHO). If I don't like it, I go back to the drawing board.

As far as labels, I've tried a few methods.

1) Plain paper and glue stick or school glue. Works, but can be not so pretty. Downfall is that you have to cut them out. Glue comes off really easily when de-labelling.

2) I've tinkered around with using Avery labels, and you can get edge to edge coloring in MS Publisher if you can find an image of the template and size perfectly with the lines. I hate removing these... what a pain!

3) Vistaprint labels. You can actually get really really cheap since Vistaprint posts Groupons A LOT! Recently they had one for $17 for $70 in products or $20 for $100. On top of that savings you can also use them when they have percentage off sales. I think My last order was something like $17 + shipping for 180 3x4inch labels. So you can get them DIRT CHEAP!!!!! Personally I think the VP labels are a PITA to remove, but they look great and they're affordable. (Pic 1)

And lastly, my personal favorite!

4) Print on regular paper (sometimes I use my dye-sub printer) and cut out. Cut a slightly larger piece of clear contact paper. Center the printout on the contact paper and stick. Removal is a BREEZE, it's affordable, re-positionable, reusable, and gives a nice shine. (and you can do some nifty stuff like the see-thru dragon on the DB by using the a Cricut Machine). (Pic 2)

I guess it depends on how I'm feeling like labelling and what would look best.


----------



## plowboy

That's a whole lot of work. Too much for this lazy guy. I just slap the same label on everything and just change the wording and date to suite what's going in the bottle.


----------



## jojabri

plowboy said:


> That's a whole lot of work. Too much for this lazy guy. I just slap the same label on everything and just change the wording and date to suite what's going in the bottle.



I would LOVE to be able to just slap a label on, but I gots too much pride for that! I've been doing newspaper layout since 1996 (yes, in high school), my husband and I own 2 local magazines that I design layouts for, we do promotional materials layout for several restaurants and other businesses and restaurants, plus we have to do promotional layout for our Karaoke/DJ business and designs for photo booth layouts, as we also own a photo booth business.

So for me, I feel like I have to show face and be creative.


----------



## sour_grapes

Still plugging away on the new wine closet/rack. Off to Home Despot for some electrical boxes...


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks for the insight, Gina. Lots to consider.


----------



## Mtman

Cleaning chicken /turkey/ coops repairing coops to get ready for new laying hens. Moving two week old birds out to the coops. Putting up new fence for the dogs. And maybe finishing up my last bee hive the new bees will be here in two weeks . Always some thing to do here.


----------



## reefman

Degassed the Sangria Zinfandel Blush kit, and added Pot Met, Pot Sorb., Fpack and Isinglass. Stirred it all up and put it away for a couple weeks. I'll get some bottles ready next week.
Last night on the way home, I stopped and got my WE Island Mist Hard Limeade kit from HDYB in Newark and signed up a for a beginner beer class in a couple weeks. Looking forward to this kit. Expecting it to be a little like Skeeter Pee.


----------



## Boatboy24

Drinking wine!!!!


----------



## peaches9324

planted my blueberry bush yesterday, got 5 gooseberry plants and 2 rhubarb to plant today


----------



## sour_grapes

Continuing work on my little wine closet. Today is electrical and drywalling.

Today is our anniversary. Going to a nice restaurant and a romantic play tonight!


----------



## peaches9324

sour_grapes said:


> Continuing work on my little wine closet. Today is electrical and drywalling.
> 
> Today is our anniversary. Going to a nice restaurant and a romantic play tonight!


 
Happy anniversary Paul, Have a good play date!


----------



## sour_grapes

Awwww, thank you, Peaches!  We will!


----------



## Boatboy24

Happy Anniversary, Paul.


----------



## Johngottshall

Racking my trilogy white and starting a batch of triple berry


----------



## Hokapsig

preparing to bottle the Pinot Grigio and doing bench testing of the Diamond. The family likes a sweet Diamond as I like a drier Diamond. With 12 gallons in the winery, we will make a batch of each.


----------



## Hunt

Working first then racking my first batch of skeeter pee


----------



## Elmer

Nursing a hangover, from Jameson pickle backs .
But racked my blue-rasp

Cleaned house for family get together



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jojabri

Happy anniversary Paul! 

We volunteered photo booth services to the library for a local easter event. Had to get up waaaaaay to early, so I'm spent!

Still need to boil and dye 3 dozen eggs for tomorrow.  Really hoping to be able to start up a batch of skeeter pee and skeeter tea tonight. May have to wait as I'm really fatigued.

Edited because I forgot this: IWe went to this new store today called Bargain hunt they have all manner of things. Happened to find this FINALLY a glass large enough!!! P.S. Excuse the worn out no makeup look. Only got about 4 hours of sleep and had to deal with crowds in the thousands with 3 kids and work... Uuuugh!


----------



## ffemt128

Spent from about 11:45 until about 20 minutes ago building a set of drawers to fit under our bed. I have the frames built, the drawers built and the drawer fronts complete. Tomorrow after church I'll get everything sanded and hopefully into a coat of stain. Goal is to have them in place by next weekend. Tuesday and Wednesday are out due to a funeral. After tomorrow the next day working on them will be Thurday. Time for a glass of Vidal Blanc.


----------



## jpike01

Watching The Ten Commandments with family.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Jericurl

Today I'm putting in alllllll the plants. My kitchen is empty and looks glorious! All the shelving is now open for wine supplies!!!

I need to rack mojito wine to secondary and bottle my WMT contest wine at some point in the next two days as well.
I'm going to be busy.


----------



## peaches9324

*Happy Easter!*

I hope all of you have a wonderful Easter whatever your doing today!


----------



## Gwand

I got up early this morning. It was a beautiful sunny morning with not a cloud in the sky. My barbera had a SG of 0.990 so I decided to press today. Maceration led to terrific extraction. The pressed juice was a very deep purple. Tasted wonderful. Acidity was high so I corrected that. Tomorrow I will start MLF. Spring is finally here. I hope you had a special Easter or Passover.


----------



## jojabri

Had an awesome Easter cookout, egg hunt for the kids, and a few games of croquet. Ended the evening with a chill around the fire pit. 

Great Easter! Hope everyone else had an equally or awesomer day!


----------



## the_rayway

Easter was an awesome blur of sugar-crazed kids, church, and good eats 

Today is also the 15th anniversary of mine and my hubby's first date. Time flies! Oh to be 16 again...


----------



## Julie

Congrats, Ray!

Just got back from a great very long weekend in North Carolina! Went to Dennis Vineyards, I love their wines. We didn't go last year so I was very excited to go this year. What I really love about North Carolina wineries, is for $4 you get to taste 6 different wines and you get to take the wine glass home with you. So we line up the six we want to try, all muscadines, they are ones we have had in the past and totally loved. Shocker!!!!!! We didn't care for them as much as we have in the past. The wines were lighter in flavor than I cared for. My muscadines are much stronger in flavor than the wineries.

On the plus side, all the muscadines on our son's property are beginning to leaf out and the two fig trees are doing very well.


----------



## reefman

Julie,
Dennis Vineyards Muscadines are all dry wines aren't they? I prefer sweet muscadine wine myself.
Have you ever tried Duplin Wines in Rose Hill, NC?
They are my favorite. I order about three cases a year from there, and I belong to their Heritage club. They sell two varieties of Duplin at my local wine store, but Duplin sells about 15 varieties.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

reefman said:


> Julie,
> Dennis Vineyards Muscadines are all dry wines aren't they? I prefer sweet muscadine wine myself.
> Have you ever tried Duplin Wines in Rose Hill, NC?
> They are my favorite. I order about three cases a year from there, and I belong to their Heritage club. They sell two varieties of Duplin at my local wine store, but Duplin sells about 15 varieties.




You may want to give Southern Charms winery and Country Squire Winery. They are favorites of my Husband and I. They also ship.


----------



## Julie

Doug, no they are not all dry, they have dry, semi-dry and sweet muscadines. We do ours as a semi-dry and that is what we were trying. 

Doug & Shelley, thanks for the suggestions on wineries. I will definitely check these out.


----------



## reefman

ShelleyDickison said:


> You may want to give Southern Charms winery and Country Squire Winery. They are favorites of my Husband and I. They also ship.


Thanks Shelly, I'll look them up, and give them a try.


----------



## reefman

Julie said:


> Doug, no they are not all dry, they have dry, semi-dry and sweet muscadines. We do ours as a semi-dry and that is what we were trying.
> 
> Doug & Shelley, thanks for the suggestions on wineries. I will definitely check these out.



Julie,
Duplin is famous for The Mother Vine Wine. It's a grapevine that is 400 years old and still producing.


----------



## Julie

reefman said:


> Julie,
> Duplin is famous for The Mother Vine Wine. It's a grapevine that is 400 years old and still producing.



I read about that wine, it would be awesome to get a wine from that vine.


----------



## reefman

I have a bottle, but I think it's made from vines propagated from the mother vine. I'll take a picture of the bottle and attach it in another message..


----------



## Flem

Our son just bought a home in Westerville Ohio. We are spending a few days helping him get situated.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the Grenache Rose stabilized and added the Isinglass yesterday. Now I wait...


----------



## reefman

The MotherVine Wine!
Oldest cultivated grape vine in the America, according to the label.


----------



## jojabri

Another busy couple of days! Shew I stay up to my ears!

Last night I started up a batch of Skeeter Pee, hopefully I won't flop this one. I finished putting together my very first absolutely original recipe. I suppose I could have considered the Old Orchard Cherry Pomegranate my first because I couldn't find a recipe fo it specifically. I modified the OO Blue/Pom recipe, and I don't think that is "original" enough.

Gonna give the yeastie babies a head start and get those primaries a'bubblin' in a little bit.

It was such a nice day that I couldn't stand being indoors. So I turned in some some paperwork together and got a home ownership application. Cross fingers, say prayers, send good vibes or whatever you do to help me out with getting a HOUSE! Would be really nice to have a real honest-to-goodness set aside wine-making area/lab rather than keeping them on the kitchen cabinet.

After all that running was done my daughter and I grabbed some early supper, and went shopping. Didn't find much I couldn't live without BUUUUUUUUUT...... In an effort to expand my knowledge of wine and in preparation to purchase a kit, I picked up 6 different wines (all very low end). I figure if I get the low end wine to taste-test on, I'll at least have a ballpark idea of what I would like to get a kit of. The kit SHOULD be better. I hate getting my hopes up only to be disappointed.


----------



## LoneStarLori

jojabri said:


> I turned in some some paperwork together and got a home ownership application. Cross fingers, say prayers, send good vibes or whatever you do to help me out with getting a HOUSE! Would be really nice to have a real honest-to-goodness set aside wine-making area/lab rather than keeping them on the kitchen cabinet.


Gina it sounds like you had an awesome day. Especially the shopping part.
I'll be sending some good vibes to the credit and real estate Gods for you. Aside from taxes, insurance, mowing the lawn, weeding, replacing water heaters, air conditioners and little things like that, home ownership is one of the best feelings in the world.

I bottled my Welches Unofficial wine competition wine and my LE 2013 Shiraz/Viognier. Time to find something to fill those carboys with.


----------



## jojabri

LoneStarLori said:


> Gina it sounds like you had an awesome day. Especially the shopping part.
> I'll be sending some good vibes to the credit and real estate Gods for you. Aside from taxes, insurance, mowing the lawn, weeding, replacing water heaters, air conditioners and little things like that, home ownership is one of the best feelings in the world.



Thanks for the vibes Lori! I know all about the hassles of home ownership, been down that road before. I let my ex-husband keep the house in our divorce, and my cat too  . Fortunately, I'll be getting my settlement money in full very soon, which makes for a nice down payment with what we've gotten saved.


----------



## REDRUM

Sitting at home resting my foot... I thought I might have broken it at soccer training last night but seems to be improving, just a bruise I hope. Starting a new chapter on my thesis, getting into the writing zone is always tough - especially because it is an absolutely stunning day outside. 
And, of course, staring at my wine and looking forward to the next time I can play with it!


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready to go to a funeral. My first wife's grandmother passed away. May try to get the destiny and cran lime pee bottled after that.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

I am ready for a break. Steam cleaned the carpets, transferred two batches and got them in the back room for aging, set two batches for clearing and found my kitchen after everything was finished. Now what to drink for relaxation.


----------



## ffemt128

I managed to get the Cranberry Lime Pee bottled as well as the Destiny. I have 6 cases of green bottles and 2 cases of clear bottles. May back sweeten and bottle some Catawba tomorrow. Need to mix another batch of Destiny. Its very good. May filter tue Concord tomorrow and back sweeten some of that.


----------



## ffemt128

Ran up to Walmart early this morning and picked up 300 rounds of .22 ammo and 850 rounds of 5.56 ammo. I'll be splitting the 5.56 with my son. If it warms up today I may try to get the drawers I built sanded.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Ran up to Walmart early this morning and picked up 300 rounds of .22 ammo and 850 rounds of 5.56 ammo. I'll be splitting the 5.56 with my son. If it warms up today I may try to get the drawers I built sanded.


 
What Walmart????? We been searching all over for .22 with no luck, even when we were in Charlotte, checked out Bass Pro and they were sold out as well.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> What Walmart????? We been searching all over for .22 with no luck, even when we were in Charlotte, checked out Bass Pro and they were sold out as well.



The walmart in north fayette near robinson. They had cci mini mags 100 packs for 7.45 but a limit of 3 per day per person.

Dropped the sks off at Federal Firearms to have the rear break down lever replaced. I has the part, couldnt see a way to do it myself. Here's the broken one and the replacement part. He said they may actually get to it today. Whooo hooooo


----------



## plowboy

Iirc almost everything on the sks is pinned together. I would have to take a look at mine but they are a joy to work on. 

There is a .22 shortage up here too. Took a year+ to hit Canada but it's here now. Good thing I always have a couple years worth of ammo on hand. 

As for me, I finished up my water pump rebuild on the big deere. Was a real pain when I snapped a bolt off in the block. It took some doing but I got it fished out. After that I snuck away from work and got all my turkey spots ready to roll. Nothing more than clearing a little underbrush. The season opens up tomorrow and I've got a friend coming down on the weekend to put the hurt on the thunder chickens.


----------



## reefman

ffemt128 said:


> I managed to get the Cranberry Lime Pee bottled as well as the Destiny. I have 6 cases of green bottles and 2 cases of clear bottles. May back sweeten and bottle some Catawba tomorrow. Need to mix another batch of Destiny. Its very good. May filter tue Concord tomorrow and back sweeten some of that.



Doug,
What's your recipe for the Cranberry Lime Pee, that sounds good.


----------



## reefman

Starting a DB and an original Skeeter pee tonight.


----------



## ffemt128

reefman said:


> Doug,
> What's your recipe for the Cranberry Lime Pee, that sounds good.


 
It the same recipe as regular skeeter pee with the exception of adding 32 oz of Lime in place of the last bottle of lemon. Once fermentation is complete and ready for back sweetening I used 1 can of Crannberry concentrate per gallon. This batch was a 6 gallon batch and I used 8 cans of concentrate. It is by far the best CLP I've made so far.


----------



## jojabri

Watchin' the bubbles... just watchin' the bubbles..


----------



## dwinemaker

Wow, you sound like a pretty serious winemaker. I only have my little kitchen to make wine. Most of it I age under my old kitchen table. I'd like to beef up my wine making this summer as I know I'll be getting tons of rhubarb and we love rhubarb wine. Today I'm washing tons of bottles to bottle 17 gallons of various wines I made last fall. I grow concord,\ and Frontenac, Kay grey, and another white grape I can't remember the name of. We have a small yard, but we get enough grapes and other fruit to keep us happy. Well back to bottle washing. dwinemaker


----------



## pjd

Today I washed and sanitized bottles then cleaned and sanitized everything in anticipation of bottling 9 carboys of Chilean malbec, 9 carboys Chilean Carmenere, 1 carboy of Zinfandel and one of Cabernet Sauvignon. by my count that should be about 600 bottles and approx. half of what is ready to bottle. I'm also going to pick up 15 buckets at Luva Bella tomorrow, 3 each of Petite Sarah, Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot, Sangiovese and Zinfandel. I think it will be a busy day!


----------



## jojabri

pjd said:


> Today I washed and sanitized bottles then cleaned and sanitized everything in anticipation of bottling 9 carboys of Chilean malbec, 9 carboys Chilean Carmenere, 1 carboy of Zinfandel and one of Cabernet Sauvignon. by my count that should be about 600 bottles and approx. half of what is ready to bottle. I'm also going to pick up 15 buckets at Luva Bella tomorrow, 3 each of Petite Sarah, Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot, Sangiovese and Zinfandel. I think it will be a busy day!



Jealous! But not of all the bottling.


----------



## Boatboy24

Headed out to the yard momentarily. Edging all the beds, ripping out most of what is in front of the house and transplanting a few of those things. T-ball later this afternoon.


----------



## Runningwolf

I have about 1000 pails of Chilean juice customers are coming to pick up today. I saw a few members yesterday. It's always great to meet people you've only talked to on-line.


----------



## sour_grapes

Still working on that wine closet! Made good progress the last few nights. Here is a sneak preview of the design:


----------



## reefman

Started two 6 gal batches last night, and added yeast today.
1 Original Skeeter Pee, and a D.D. Dragon Blood with the triple berry mix from Wal-mart.


----------



## ffemt128

Spent the morning at the fire department cleaning and setting up for our Annual Night At The Races. Our event starts at 6:00 and I probably wont be home until after midnight. Long day but its usually a decent fundraiser.

I think I may take the bike out for a little or open a bottle of pee. Hmmm, bike it may be in a little bit.


----------



## Hokapsig

To the Post office to send the TTB more hard copies for the winery, then stopped off at the tasting room site to get some measurements for the PALCB license.

Graduation weekend for the boy. Computer programming dept graduation tonight, and the big University of Pitt graduation tomorrow. For the first time in seven years, I get to see some of my wife's paycheck in OUR savings account instead of Pitt's account....


----------



## pjd

I did not get all of my bottling done, I did bottle 125 bottles of Chilean Carmenere that was started a year ago. Thanks to Runningwolf and JoesWine and their advice this is the best wine I've ever made! I still have 5 more carboys to bottle then I can sample the Malbec!
I picked up Chilean juice at Luva Bella's but they did not have all my order so I guess I will need to go back next week.


----------



## Boatboy24

Licking my wounds after some heavy yard work yesterday. I removed 5 azaleas, 5 gardenias, a ~10ft holly and a bunch of perennials from the front beds. 

My youngest turns five tomorrow. We are doing the official celebration next weekend, but he wanted to go to Chuck E Cheese for lunch today, and that is what we shall do.


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready to start the day...


----------



## jojabri

Stayed up all night til 1pm this afternoon. Just woke up after getting a few hours rest.

But I have a new cutie-patootie niece


----------



## pjd

I finished bottling the 2013 Chilean Carmenere today. Fortunately there was 3/4 of a bottle left over so I stuck a vaccu-vin stopper in it and set it aside for this evening. Wow, it is fantastic! Absolutely the best I've ever made! Now hopefully I can leave the 250 bottles alone for another year.


----------



## ffemt128

Spent the day helping my son at his house. His soil stack was leaking under the floor. He broke the concrete and I did the plumbing. Shits running down hill and not leaking from crevices again....


----------



## roger80465

"Shits running down hill and not leaking from crevices again...." 

Always a victory!


----------



## tonyt

Hosted nephew's wedding on our back patio this afternoon. In case you were wondering how much red wine you need for 65 guests on a beautiful Sunday afternoon in April, you can plan on a Double Magnum of of Super Tuscan, a Magnum of Nebbliolo, another Magnum of Petit Verdot and a bottle of five year old Amarone. That is in addition to several bottles of commercial white wine, Champagne, craft beer, iced tea and bottled water. And that was just the beverages!

You might notice the 30"X40" ceramic tile replica of my label hanging on the patio wall.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I spent a lot of the weekend finishing this, which should hold about 450 bottles:

(For more pictures, see: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f19/post-photo-any-photo-37872/#post508359 )


----------



## LoneStarLori

I just got back from the beach in Port Aransas. Took Old Yeller down there to take advantage and load up some of the spring seaweed bloom. Sunny and 87º,perfect day.

My tomatoes are going to LOVE me for this!


----------



## plowboy

That is a big pile of seaweed.


----------



## Hokapsig

we bottled the Pinot Gris, racked and filtered 2 batches of Diamond, 2 batches of Skeeter Pee and a Cranberry Pomegranate. We made sure to filter and rack the Pinot Gris to avoid any potential secondary fermentation issues. The Diamond was still dropping plates of wine diamonds.....


----------



## TinyPirate

It looks like I will be processing 20kg/40lb of feijoas for the freezer...


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> we bottled the Pinot Gris, racked and filtered 2 batches of Diamond, 2 batches of Skeeter Pee and a Cranberry Pomegranate. We made sure to filter and rack the Pinot Gris to avoid any potential secondary fermentation issues. The Diamond was still dropping plates of wine diamonds.....


 

Don't forget the sorbate if you are planning on back sweetening the Pinot Gris. I need to get to the cellar this week. Going to be a tough chore. 

I offered to help my neighbor install the hardwood floors in their house this weekend. We are going to do the layout work on Thursday evening then I'm going to take a half day vacation on Friday to get the flooring started. He had roughly 700 sq feet of flooring. With any luck we should be able to knock that out by sometime Sunday, maybe even get done on Saturday.


----------



## ffemt128

Racked 6 gallons of Fredonia, 15 gallons of Concord, 6 gallons of Blackberry and 5 gallons of Blueberry. The blue and black berry were sweetened. I think they were too high sg at start. Good, but stronger than wanted alcohol flavor. I may try to locate some juice and dilute the alcohol some. No fermentation is occuring. Hoping to blend and bottle some this weekend since I'm picking up my 4 Chilean pails tomorrow.


----------



## Hokapsig

I absolutely, positively HATE when I don't listen to wise, sage advice. Sometimes, I am too bull-headed so I have to learn my lesson the hard way. Such is what I learned today when I got home from work and walked into the winery and smelled a nice fruity, grapey smell. Checked all the carboys - no problems. Checked the bottles and found out that a Seyval Blanc had popped its cork and spilled out, leaving about a quarter bottle. When I checked the wine left in the bottle, it was almost sparkling due to not stabilizing before bottling.

Ah, FUDGE.......



So, having learned my lesson (which cost me only one bottle of wine), I sulfited and stabilized 12 gallons of Diamond and 11 gallons of Skeeter Pee.


----------



## jojabri

Ordered my All In One and the suggested whole house filter thingies today. SUPER EXCITED!!! Got to talk to Steve. I see why everyone goes on about customer service. 

Racked and back sweetened 8 gallons out of my triple batch of Blackberry DB. Gonna leave the rest sitting a bit longer in the demijohn.

Racked and stabilized 5 gallons of "Tea Pee" from Primary. It's got some ZING to it!

Original Skeeter Pee is quickly becoming a thorn in my side. My first batch made an excellent household cleaner, but not much else. This new batch stalled out at 1.070 after being started at 1.082 last Wednesday. I assume it wasn't warm enough. Re-pitched yesterday with a good starter and got it all cozy and warmer today. It's looking better now.


----------



## peaches9324

jojabri said:


> Ordered my All In One and the suggested whole house filter thingies today. SUPER EXCITED!!! Got to talk to Steve. I see why everyone goes on about customer service.
> 
> Racked and back sweetened 8 gallons out of my triple batch of Blackberry DB. Gonna leave the rest sitting a bit longer in the demijohn.
> 
> Racked and stabilized 5 gallons of "Tea Pee" from Primary. It's got some ZING to it!
> 
> Original Skeeter Pee is quickly becoming a thorn in my side. My first batch made an excellent household cleaner, but not much else. This new batch stalled out at 1.070 after being started at 1.082 last Wednesday. I assume it wasn't warm enough. Re-pitched yesterday with a good starter and got it all cozy and warmer today. It's looking better now.



doesn't it leave a sticky residue after cleaning something with it?


----------



## jojabri

peaches9324 said:


> doesn't it leave a sticky residue after cleaning something with it?



It was one of my first attempts, sadly it went bad and was something resembling lemon vinegar before I even got to back sweetening.

It did clean the Bejeezus out of toilets, washing machine, and dishwasher.


----------



## ffemt128

Picking up 4 buckets of Chilean Juice this afternoon from Consumers. I purchased 3 reds and a Pinot Grigio. We'll give the white a go one more time. Just can't get the Chilean whites the way I would like. Will likely stick with PA whites going forward.


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> I absolutely, positively HATE when I don't listen to wise, sage advice. Sometimes, I am too bull-headed so I have to learn my lesson the hard way. Such is what I learned today when I got home from work and walked into the winery and smelled a nice fruity, grapey smell. Checked all the carboys - no problems. Checked the bottles and found out that a Seyval Blanc had popped its cork and spilled out, leaving about a quarter bottle. When I checked the wine left in the bottle, it was almost sparkling due to not stabilizing before bottling.
> 
> Ah, FUDGE.......
> 
> 
> 
> So, having learned my lesson (which cost me only one bottle of wine), I sulfited and stabilized 12 gallons of Diamond and 11 gallons of Skeeter Pee.



Oh no, now who would have ever thought something like this would happen  :<


----------



## sour_grapes

jojabri said:


> It was one of my first attempts, sadly it went bad and was something resembling lemon vinegar before I even got to back sweetening.
> 
> It did clean the Bejeezus out of toilets, washing machine, and dishwasher.



But how did you get Bejeezus in your dishwasher to begin with?


----------



## jojabri

sour_grapes said:


> But how did you get Bejeezus in your dishwasher to begin with?



It's not hard for Bejeezus to get _*everywhere*_ with 3 kids in the house


----------



## Boatboy24

Got to work in the yard after I got home from the day job. I planted a 6ft Holly, 3 Boxwoods, 3 Azaleas, 5 barberries and a Japanese maple.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Got to work in the yard after I got home from the day job. I planted a 6ft Holly, 3 Boxwoods, 3 Azaleas, 5 barberries and a Japanese maple.



Well, at least the ground was soft! Don't forget to water them!


----------



## peaches9324

jojabri said:


> It was one of my first attempts, sadly it went bad and was something resembling lemon vinegar before I even got to back sweetening.
> 
> It did clean the Bejeezus out of toilets, washing machine, and dishwasher.



glad you got a good use out of it!


----------



## peaches9324

been outside playing in the mud all day!My back is killing me!!  ENOUGH OF THIS FRICKEN RAIN ALREADY!


----------



## plowboy

Ya pretty much. Put the breaks on all our land work till about 2 this afternoon. Good thing there is still more than enough time to catch up before planting. 

In other news, I finally connected with a turkey this morning. Nothing big or spectacular but it's a bird in the freezer. Maybe the next bird will be the 35 pound dinosaur.


----------



## sour_grapes

We are declaring that spring has (sort of) arrived, and are going on an 8-mile walk in a state park.


----------



## plowboy

Ya I guess things are looking alittle greener up here today. Spotted some nice maple buds yesterday. Always a sure sign winter is over. 

In other news I finally got my act together and bought a smoker. It was on sale so the wife was on board. Now I just have to build up a stockpile of applewood and I'll be ready to rip. I wonder how peach and cherry wood would go over.


----------



## Boatboy24

plowboy said:


> I wonder how peach and cherry wood would go over.



Very well, actually. I love using cherry.


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y

Degassing today and thinking of how to make wine holders bottle racks out of pallets. I have hundreds of pallets at work..


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ffemt128

Spent yesterday and 8 hours today helping a friend/neighbor install hardwood floors. Living room and dining room are done. Tomorrow will be the entry hall and hall leading to the kitchen. After we're done tomorrow we will be having a cook out at their house.


----------



## cmason1957

I did just about the same thing. My wife and I installed a laminate floor in our bathroom. We I do things like that, I am always reminded, by the pains all throughout my body, that I don't do manual labor at my job. Just use my brain and my fingers.


----------



## Hokapsig

took advantage of a lull in the rain to cut the grass. I had fertilized just before the weeklong rain began, so it was beginning to look like a jungle. Scored some points with the wife by vacuuming both cars.

Going to backsweeten the Skeeter Pee and do some bench tests with the Catawba and Diamond.


----------



## sour_grapes

Sp33dymonk3y said:


> Degassing today and thinking of how to make wine holders bottle racks out of pallets. I have hundreds of pallets at work..



Check out Lon DePope's Skeeter Pee site: http://skeeterpee.com/?page_id=136


----------



## cimbaliw

Making Ciabatta from this most excellent recipe


----------



## Sp33dymonk3y

sour_grapes said:


> Check out Lon DePope's Skeeter Pee site: http://skeeterpee.com/?page_id=136





Yeah I saw that, we have 4 way pallets not any 2 ways/: 



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## bchilders

Just racked off my Gala Apple batch from this past September. Clearing up nicely with some really nice flavors


----------



## pjd

Today i bottled 8 carboys of 2013 Chilean Malbec yielding 21 cases. I sure wish I could automate the bottle washing! my sink holds 3 cases and I have two bottle trees so I basically have to do things two carboys at a time. it took about 5 hours working alone to wash the bottles, fill and cork them and clean up the carboys and the winery. I did not get them labeled. I will apply them later, probably when i put them onto the rack for aging.
I really need to get more racks built!


----------



## plowboy

I need to start building racks. Thinking about the goat panels but I think I can get a better fitting mesh from the steel shop. Then a couple quick welds and a rattle can and it's all good. If only I had the time. Might have to wait till winter now


----------



## Boatboy24

Ran in a 5k this morning. Then did a little planting, edged and mulched the beds in the front and one side of the house and cut the grass. Think I need an ibuprofen cocktail.  Maybe the elderberry Weiss beer I'm drinking will help.


----------



## tonyt

Made a big pot of Tony's Famous Chili. And yes it has Red Kidney Beans because I like it that way. 

Haha. I know how to start a fight.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looks good Tony. 

Being that you're from Texas, do you ever use brisket in your chili? I've been meaning to try that; smoking the brisket, then cubing up the point for chili.


----------



## tonyt

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks good Tony.
> 
> Being that you're from Texas, do you ever use brisket in your chili? I've been meaning to try that; smoking the brisket, then cubing up the point for chili.



Nope. After 8 to 12 hours of smoking a brisket I'd never chop up the point, that's the best cut. Now that might be a good idea for tough or dry flat. One of my twists is that I almost always drop a pork roast in as the chili simmers for several hours.


----------



## jojabri

Last night I managed to accidentally break my hydrometer. Is one sent to the corner for that?

I had already planned to drive halfway to Lexington today to visit a few wineries in hopes of finding empties. We did a tour of Talon Winery and it was BEAUTIFUL!!! While I was there, I managed to pick up 6 cases of empties, and another case at a neighboring winery. YAY! 

Since I needed to replace my hydrometer, we had to go all the way into the city. EWW! Not wanting it to be a trip made for one item only, I picked up some extra corks too. Then, I FREAKED OUT my wallet was not in my purse!! I didn't let on to my hubby that I was freaked out. He footed the bill in the LHBS. After walking all over a winery and being in several different places I feared that it was long gone, and we headed home rather than have a dinner out. Luckily it had simply fallen out in our living room. WHAT A RELIEF!

On a less exciting note, my Skeeter Pee has decided to man-up and start fermenting properly. I was right in assuming it was too cold. It's down to 1.050 finally.

So, guess what I'm doing tonight?? 7 cases of empties acquired... lemme think......

It didn't occur to me to take a pic til we were leaving.  I got one quick snap off though.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Think I need an ibuprofen cocktail.



For me, Aleve works really well. I am generally sore from home repairs, so I take what I call "my remodeler's cocktail" -- a couple of Aleve washed down with copious quantities of red wine. Never fails!


----------



## tonyt

Jojobri
You won't go to the corner for breaking your hydrometer but you will go for not always having an extra. Off you go.


----------



## peaches9324

ever since I watched my only hydrometer bounce down the basement stairs in slow motion while me screaming NO O O! And it didn't break till it landed! I have kept an extra one around! Went through 2 bags of mulch on my 2nd round the yard today. Atleast I got the back area done!


----------



## jojabri

Would have bought an extra today, BUUUUUT... no wallet.  Hubby didn't have much cash on him either. I had enough in my wallet to cover what I needed, plus a spare and upgrading to a few more glass carboys.

Oh well... Lesson learned. Glad I wasn't sent to the corner.

I'm pretty sure my previous one was incorrect anyway. I tested it at the temperature it was calibrated for and it showed .002 off, not life or death but still inaccurate.


----------



## peaches9324

I would take the carboys over an extra hydrometer any day!


----------



## ffemt128

We finished up the hardwood flooring at my neighbors home around 2:30 yesterday. Cut the grass then back to our neighbors for a cookout. Dinner was great...company was even better. Its nice to have good neighbors....


----------



## Enologo

*Nice Weekend*

Well Saturday started off with a 200 mi. motorcycle ride to escort some wounded warriors home for a special weekend to honor their sacrifice.
http://www.silive.com/news/index.ssf/2014/05/wounded_warriors_honored_at_si.html
Sunday Vacummed the pool and labeled 13 cases of the wedding wine.


----------



## Runningwolf

Enologo said:


> Well Saturday started off with a 200 mi. motorcycle ride to escort some wounded warriors home for a special weekend to honor their sacrifice.
> http://www.silive.com/news/index.ssf/2014/05/wounded_warriors_honored_at_si.html
> Sunday Vacummed the pool and labeled 13 cases of the wedding wine.



Thanks for supporting the troops!


----------



## bchilders

Looks great. I always use red kidney and if from a can I like to rinse them.


----------



## Hokapsig

I absolutely, positively HATE when I am told to do something with my wine and I AGAIN, bullheadedly ignore the advice. Lost another bottle of Seyval Blanc today. This is an expensive way to learn experience. 

Fudge!!!!

But I did pick up 6 more gallons of Cranberry Pomegranate juice and some lime to make a Lemon Lime Pee.


----------



## jojabri

Gonna finish those 7 cases of bottles and break in my new goodies that came in the mail today!

SEE!


----------



## sour_grapes

Hokapsig said:


> I absolutely, positively HATE when I am told to do something with my wine and I AGAIN, bullheadedly ignore the advice. Lost another bottle of Seyval Blanc today. This is an expensive way to learn experience.
> 
> Fudge!!!!



Care to give us details?


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> I absolutely, positively HATE when I am told to do something with my wine and I AGAIN, bullheadedly ignore the advice. Lost another bottle of Seyval Blanc today. This is an expensive way to learn experience.
> 
> Fudge!!!!
> 
> But I did pick up 6 more gallons of Cranberry Pomegranate juice and some lime to make a Lemon Lime Pee.


 

I think it's time to open and start drinking or pour remaining back into a larger vessel so it can continue fermemtation....


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> I think it's time to open and start drinking or pour remaining back into a larger vessel so it can continue fermemtation....



I don't think drinking is an option, too much fizz. And let it finish fermenting? Doug, do you have an itch????????  :<


----------



## peaches9324

jojabry how was the ease of use? And how much did you pay?


----------



## olusteebus

Gonna start a merlot/blackberry blend today. It is based on a recipe for Cabernet/blackberry I got from Longtrain. I maded that and it was really a good wine.

I got some Merlot concentrate recently. Here is the recipe:

6 gallons

6 - 1 lb jars of Walmart Blackberry Seedless Jam
1- 64 ounce jug of merlot concentrate from Home Winery Supply
1 tbl bentonite
1 ½ tbl yeast nutrient
2 ½ tsp pectic enzyme
1 ½ tsp tannin
10 ml K-Meta 10% solution
Powdered dextrose (SG to 1.090, approx 2 ½ lbs)
Spring water to bring volume to 6 gallons
1 packet of Lalvin BM4X4
1 packet of Oak chips, medium French Oak

For stabilizing after fermentation
25 ml K-Meta 10% solution (50 grams of K-Meta in 500 ml water)
2 ½ tsp potassium sorbate



Add 1/2 gallon of hot water to bottom of primary, stir in 1 tbl bentonite till completely mixed.
Add the contents of the jam to the PF, stir until dissolved. 
Add 1 gallon of spring water, mix throughly.
Add Peptic Enzyme, mix.
Add Tannin powder, mix
Add Yeast Nutrient, mix
Add the contents of both cans of Alexander's Cabernet Sauvignon concentrate, mix throughly. Rinse cans with spring water and add to PF.
Add spring water to bring must to 6 gallon volume, mix very throughly.
Measure SG, add dextrose to bring SG to 1.090 ~ ABV 12%, mix well.
Cover PF and let it sit for ~ 24 hours
Pitch yeast 
When SG drops to 1.010 rack to clean sanitized carboy, leaving settled solids.
When fermentation is FULLY complete < 1.000 and SG is stable, rack to a clean carboy
Add 25 ml 10% K-Meta solution.
Add 2.5 tsp potassium sorbate.
Stir vigorously to dissipate CO2.
Add SuperKleer
Top up carboy and reattach airlock.
Rack after 14 days to clean carboy
Add oak chips
Rack again in two months, further racking and bulk aging as deemed necessary.
Bottle 

Besides changing to Merlot, I am also not using champagne yeast. I hope the ferment will complete with this other yeast that was suggested to me here.

I will let you know in a few months.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> I don't think drinking is an option, too much fizz. And let it finish fermenting? Doug, do you have an itch????????  :<


No but I do have some OINTMENT if anyone needs it....

You're probably right, if it's popping corks, it's likely very fizzy. May need to allow it to ferment out then depending on finished alcohol resweeten or blend but only after stabilizing.


----------



## jojabri

peaches9324 said:


> jojabry how was the ease of use? And how much did you pay?



I used it last night on some blackberry Dragon Blood. I filtered and bottled 3 gallons and to degassed and filtered another 5 gallons. Both tasks went really quickly. Also, I was using EZ cap bottles and really liked how the bottling attachment filled exactly to where I wanted uniformly. It was really easy to learn how to use the system. 

As I make a lot of DB variants which require degssing, I opted for all the additional accessories for that task. The total including shipping was only $235.90, I consider that very reasonable, even though I'm a known penny-pinch. 

I also purchased the recommended filter setup found here: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/ I did buy 2 of each filter instead of one. The complete cost including shipping was $45.27. Excellent considering the cheapest filter housing at Lowe's was $40 which didn't include the extras AND the filters are more expensive.

So grand total = $281.17. I've only used it this once but I get the feeling that it's definitely going to be worth the cost. After speaking to Steve (AKA vacuumpumpmman) I know I have a limited time money back guarantee, though considering the reviews the system gets I don't think I'll be using it. I also know if I have any questions I can call him, now that's good customer service.


----------



## Hokapsig

forgot to meta and stabilize my Seyval blanc after backsweetening. I was politely told what to do by a master winemaker, which I steadfastly, incorrectly and bullheadedly ignored the sage advice. So the experience that I am SLOWLY learning is that I should uncork, allow to finish the additional fermentation and then proceed. I'm down to 6 bottles, so I just may try to gut it out and make this a sparkling wine attempt and learn from it.

Bottled 5 gallons of Pee, stabilized and backsweetened the Diamond and did some bench testing on the Catawba....


----------



## plowboy

Another day, another thunder chicken down. Connected with a 25 pound Tom this morning. I called in his harem of hens and he wasn't too far behind. Another bumper year for the wild turkeys of Ontario.


----------



## peaches9324

jojabri said:


> I used it last night on some blackberry Dragon Blood. I filtered and bottled 3 gallons and to degassed and filtered another 5 gallons. Both tasks went really quickly. Also, I was using EZ cap bottles and really liked how the bottling attachment filled exactly to where I wanted uniformly. It was really easy to learn how to use the system.
> 
> As I make a lot of DB variants which require degssing, I opted for all the additional accessories for that task. The total including shipping was only $235.90, I consider that very reasonable, even though I'm a known penny-pinch.
> 
> I also purchased the recommended filter setup found here: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f71/tips-tricks-using-whole-house-filter-37737/ I did buy 2 of each filter instead of one. The complete cost including shipping was $45.27. Excellent considering the cheapest filter housing at Lowe's was $40 which didn't include the extras AND the filters are more expensive.
> 
> So grand total = $281.17. I've only used it this once but I get the feeling that it's definitely going to be worth the cost. After speaking to Steve (AKA vacuumpumpmman) I know I have a limited time money back guarantee, though considering the reviews the system gets I don't think I'll be using it. I also know if I have any questions I can call him, now that's good customer service.



Good DEAL!


----------



## Boatboy24

Hope to be bottling my 2013 Carmenere tonight. 

Did the final racking on my Grenache Rose last night. I'll filter and bottle in two weeks. It's very nice, but tastes/smells like sorbate at first.  I racked from a glass carboy to a better bottle and had a split, plus one glass leftover. I let the glass sit out for about 90 minutes, then chilled and drank it. It got much better with the time and significant 'swirling'. I guess I'll have to give it some time in the bottle.


----------



## dwinemaker

I'm not making or bottling wine today, but my rhubarb is coming up nicely and I am excited about making my rhubarb wine soon. I grow some grapes, concord, Le Crescent, Kay Gray, and Marquette, but not enough to make large quantities of wine. I've never ordered juice, but if I could get a good price I might give it a go. I do have some peach with blueberries and concord seconds wine started. I also have some other sort of berry/plum/concord grapes wine started. I was cleaning out the fridge and sort of threw a few fruits together to see what would come out. So far so good. I'll let you know the results in 3 months or so. Sincerely, dwinemaker


----------



## Enologo

Well I bottled 25 liters of Nero Davola/Dolcetta blend last night. I needed to make some room. I'm planning on picking up some juice this weekend. I had hoped to bulk age it a bit longer but I needed to shuffle some things around but I still have 50 liters in bulk so I'll get to compare bulk vs. bottle ageing. It's almost just as challanging as making the wine in the first place when you have limited space, time and equipment to get everything planned out and properly sequenced.


----------



## tonyt

Enologo said:


> Well I bottled 25 liters of Nero Davola/Dolcetta blend last night.



That's an interesting blend. I love Nero d'Avola and don't so much care for Dolcetta so I would have never thought to blend the two. Did you bench test the blend? Any tasting notes?


----------



## ffemt128

Working from home since I have a painting contractor coming over to give me an estimate on the house. Decided to set up the pool on the patio so it can warm up in the next 2-3 weeks.

My daughter will be happy when she comes home. Wonder if shhe will be brave enough to go in. She has every other year on the day we set it up. Boy is it cold though....


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Working from home since I have a painting contractor coming over to give me an estimate on the house. Decided to set up the pool on the patio so it can warm up in the next 2-3 weeks.
> 
> My daughter will be happy when she comes home. Wonder if shhe will be brave enough to go in. She has every other year on the day we set it up. Boy is it cold though....


 
LOL, well it is getting pretty warm out there and sunny so maybe it will warm some.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> LOL, well it is getting pretty warm out there and sunny so maybe it will warm some.


 
Pool needs about 10 more inches of water. I'll put the solar cover on it and let it go. Need to find my floating chlorinator. Have no clue where that disappeared to last year. I put come chlorine into the pump basket so it can start to circulate through. Water temp is currently at 60 degrees. I have no doubt my daughhter will come home from school and jump in the pool.


----------



## jpike01

Watching the draft with my boy.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Hokapsig

finished off the Wylie Winery Concord Cranberry with some turkey burgers from the grill. Bottled 2 cases of the Skeeter Pee, but its already spoken for. Another 2 1/2 cases to bottle downstairs. Taking Doug's advice on the catawba....


----------



## peaches9324

was outside all dang day got the yard mowed, planted a blueberry plant, cleaned around my red cedar trees got to do some shaping tomorrow, the one looks more like a bush did some more mulching today and still need more mulching and oh yea got a sunburn to boot! I ran out of daylight which is always par for the course when we have nice weather!


----------



## ffemt128

Taking a half day today so I can hopefully get the drawers I built sanded and stained before it rains this afternoon. Would really like to get that project done. Going to clean the house and go pick up my SKS....


----------



## Enologo

tonyt said:


> That's an interesting blend. I love Nero d'Avola and don't so much care for Dolcetta so I would have never thought to blend the two. Did you bench test the blend? Any tasting notes?



It was actually totally by accident. When I was picking up the juice pails I had asked for three of Nero d'Avola intending to make a triple batch. When I finished putting everything into the fermenter (big brute) and began to clean up I went outside to rinse the pails and noticed that though they all looked exactly alike one was marked Dolcetta. I guess the kid at the supplier that pulled the pails for me didn't read them and just grabbed the three that looked the same. I never bothered to check them all myself either as we loaded them into my brother-in-law's truck. We got 5 all together 2 for him and 3 for me all Nero so we thought, mine was the only wrong one. So I've been tasting it of course since I culled one of the bottles and though it's still very young it tastes pretty good. The Dolcetta seemed to add some sweetness to the Nero but you can definitely taste both. I think it will be really good when it has reached it's time.


----------



## Boatboy24

Going out tonight to celebrate "May Birthdays" both mine and one of my wife's closest friends are coming up and this was the only night the four of us could get together. Headed to dinner, then going to see "Neighbors". It'll be nice to have a night off from spreading mulch. Yesterday was just too damn hot - 90 degrees!


----------



## ShelleyDickison

I am cleaning the upstairs and doing laundry.....I don't want to be an adult anymore.


----------



## ffemt128

Didn't get to sanding. Ran out and pjcked up Office 2013 for my wife the stopped and grabbed some groceries on the way home. The bigger saddle bags come in handy. Anyway when I got home it was very cloudy and the wind was picking up. Thought for sure that it was going to rain. Made a marinade for the swordfish steak then vacuumed and scrubbed the hardwood floors.


----------



## calvin

plowboy said:


> Another day, another thunder chicken down. Connected with a 25 pound Tom this morning. I called in his harem of hens and he wasn't too far behind. Another bumper year for the wild turkeys of Ontario.



Nice! Way to go. Any pictures?


----------



## plowboy

Ugly birds to say the least. This guy was a nice 25 pounds with a 8-1/2 inch beard and 1 inch spurs. Not a big as lat years Tom but still a fine bird


----------



## Hokapsig

Drowning my sorrows with a Lakeridge Sweet Red Muscadine and a Shurina Cellars Cabernet Sauv. Got the grass cut before the rain and sent my wife a Mother's Day Fruit bouquet (which she really liked). Picked up the girl from college for Mother's Day weekend.


----------



## GaDawg

I was going to rack my Chardonnay, but by the time I disturbed my lees I'm going to have to wait a couple of days


----------



## Julie

GaDawg said:


> I was going to rack my Chardonnay, but by the time I disturbed my lees I'm going to have to wait a couple of days



You really should let it settle, rack it off the lees, let that sit to make sure nothing else settles before bottling.


----------



## GaDawg

Julie, that's was my plan before my carboy fell off the carboy wedge (2X4)
Good thing I only use BB carboys


----------



## sour_grapes

Picked up some scaffolding off Craigslist, and went on a very enjoyable 9-mile hike. After a nice dinner and a glass of wine, I am relaxing VERY nicely!


----------



## Boatboy24

Edged beds and spread mulch from 7-10. Then got myself ready for T-ball. Had an early lunch with the kids, then off to the game - until we were rained out in the first inning. Back home to spend the afternoon with the kids, so Momma could "celebrate" Mother's Day and we could prepare dinner. 

Got a little Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds from Radio City on now, enjoying some limoncello. We will be seeing them here in about 75 days.


----------



## jojabri

Celebrated mother's day early. We shipped my Welch's to the judges, stopped by the thrift store, dropped off party supplies to a friend, and went to a Mexican restaurant for dinner. We got this meal that was ENORMOUS! It was their fajita especial for 2 with fajita veggies, chicken breast, steak, chorizo, and shrimp with all the trimmings,rice, beans, pico de gallo, sour cream, salad, and guacamole and of course chips and salsa. It was so big that my hubby, myself and my daughter couldn't even finish half!

After dinner I stopped at Kroger and picked up 22 pineapples for a pineapple batch at $1 per pineapple. What a STEAL! Saved like $60!

On or way home we stopped to visit hubby's dad and aunt. She brought up that she didn't currently have any good wine *wink wink*

Now were sitting home chilling. Been a good day.


----------



## TinyPirate

Sp33dymonk3y said:


> Degassing today and thinking of how to make wine holders bottle racks out of pallets. I have hundreds of pallets at work..




Google, I bet plenty of people have done it and published plans.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just back from the obligatory foliage run.  Flowers for wife, plants for Mom and Mother-in-law. Headed to church later, then splitting up.  My wife and her sis are going out with their Mom. My sisters and I are going to a winery, and taking Mom out for a late lunch. 

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## Gwand

Finished chromatography. About 80 percent through MLF on my Barbera. Used VP 41 and nutrients which worked very well.


----------



## ffemt128

Woke up early and went to church, lowes, and the grocery store. Came home and got lasagne all prepared, it will go in the oven at 4:15 for dinner at 5:00. I even managed to rack the Brianna, Elderberry, Apple and Cherry wines.


----------



## sour_grapes

Swapped out the storm windows for screens and swapped out the snow tires for summer tires! Yeee-haw! Spring has finally settled in to stay.


----------



## jpike01

Spent the day with mom and my grandmother. Granny is 95 and still sharp as a tack! I love my mom but Granny's kisses were the sweetest today.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## soccer0ww

bottled some WE sangria and LE reisling/chenin blanc. That LE is really light on flavor. Not bad but really subtle. I think I left it in the carboy way to long. Wife likes it so I guess all is good.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hopping in the car in a couple hours to go pick up my Chilean grapes and juice!!


----------



## Enologo

*Busy Weekend*

Ok so Saturday ran out to Corrados to pick up my juice pails. 6 in all 2 for my brother-in-law 4 for me and 2 lugs of grapes 1 each. This is the first foray using fresh grapes so we went light till we could see how we were goint to get this done without any equipment. So I de-stemmed by hand and used my wifes potato masher and one of her kitchen gizmos to crush them up.



After the grapes were properly smushed I added 1/4 tsp of meta to dicourage any wild fermentation and let it sit over night while the pails were warming up to room temp.



. Sunday had to vacumm the pool but finally got to batch the 4 pails.



I think the Quad batch will be my new MO since I seem not to be able to have enough on hand to satify the demand of the family, neighbor, friends oh and me of course.


----------



## Enologo

Oh, and we did get to do all the Mother's Day stuff. Out to dinner with the Mother in Law and two sisters in law. Then to my sister in law's so all the kids could come over. Lots of people. Lots of fun. Today I went to work to get a rest.


----------



## Boatboy24

How comfortable are you with your headspace? I have about the same and I'm nervous.


----------



## peaches9324

Just came in from outside about an hour ago never did get the cedar trees trimmed the other day.. well 1/2 of one I did till mamma robin was squawking at me. She had 2 beautiful eggs in a nest built deep into the tree so I thought it could wait.. picked up a few of the branches off the ground and left her tend to her eggs. I just hope the neighbor understands.. I left most of the branches lay on the ground with a lop sided tree lmao


----------



## Enologo

Boatboy24 said:


> How comfortable are you with your headspace? I have about the same and I'm nervous.



I guess it depends on which yeast you are using. I used Premier Cuvee which is supossedly low foaming so I think I'm ok.

Red Star Premier Cuvée (Davis 796), a strain of Saccharomyces bayanus from a French wine yeast, is a special isolate of Red Star Yeast & Products. This yeast has good tolerance to ethanol and free sulfur dioxide, and ferments to dryness. Premier Cuvée is noted as a very low producer of foam, urea, and fusel oils. It is recommended for reds, whites and especially champagne. This yeast is reported to perform well restarting stuck fermentations. Winemakers have remarked that Premier Cuvée is the fastest, cleanest, and most neutral fermenter offered by Red Star®. Ferments best between 7°-35°C (45°-95°F). Certified kosher.

I punched down the cap last night, a first for me and the yeasties were well on thier way.


----------



## ffemt128

May see about bottling the Black Berry wine this evening. Still a little high in alcohol but it's acceptable. May rack the skeeter pee and back sweeten that as well. It's getting to be Pool Season and we need beverages...


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the yeast pitched on the Viognier early this morning. There was a little CO2 in it, hopefully I put a stop to whatever wild fermentation appeared to be going on. I also added some Lallezyme EX to the Cab/Merlot. Tonight, I'll add Opti-Red and will pitch the yeast.


----------



## ffemt128

So far I picked up my daughter from school, took he fro slushys at the dairy queen then took the long way home on the bike.


----------



## Tom

Had a great time at "Mom's.
BUT
on the way home....Well the pic will say it all.


----------



## Runningwolf

Good heavens Tom did you hit a pot hole?


----------



## jojabri

Tom said:


> Had a great time at "Mom's.
> BUT
> on the way home....Well the pic will say it all.




There should be a "dislike button"!

That's horrible Tom, sorry!


----------



## Tom

Runningwolf said:


> Good heavens Tom did you hit a pot hole?



Yep sure did. costs; used tire, lower ball joint, alignment, road service


----------



## millwright01

Doing a major reno on the house that didn't get finished in time so now I am working in the yard. Glad to have nice weather to get me out of the house!
Bottled some green apple today. Better than expected.


----------



## ffemt128

Racking my blueberry and blackberry so that I might be able to bottle them tonight or tomorrow night. Need to run out and pick up some labels.


----------



## jojabri

Went to the grocery store and couponned by booty off, spent $128, saved $92. Trying to store all the freezer items was a mega game of Tetris.

I *have got* to get some primaries going. I have like 45 sleeves of frozen concentrate that needs to be release from my freezer and a *LOAD* of candy that I picked up cheap after Easter that's just taking up space.

Other than that, I'm pitching yeast on my 15 gallon pineapple and tropical fruit wine tonight. The must smells amazeballs! My whole house smells like a tropical paradise, I imagine it's gonna be a pretty rank smelling fermentation. Perhaps I should fill my Glade room sprays with tropical this week so it's not so stanky.


----------



## calvin

jojabri said:


> Went to the grocery store and couponned by booty off, spent $128, saved $92. Trying to store all the freezer items was a mega game of Tetris.
> 
> I *have got* to get some primaries going. I have like 45 sleeves of frozen concentrate that needs to be release from my freezer and a *LOAD* of candy that I picked up cheap after Easter that's just taking up space.
> 
> Other than that, I'm pitching yeast on my 15 gallon pineapple and tropical fruit wine tonight. The must smells amazeballs! My whole house smells like a tropical paradise, I imagine it's gonna be a pretty rank smelling fermentation. Perhaps I should fill my Glade room sprays with tropical this week so it's not so stanky.



If you ever find online coupons for frozen concentrate or Berries would mine sharing them with other forum members? Before I started my Welch's I searched everywhere for coupons and couldn't find any. My wife did find a target coupon for there triple berry blend. Brought it down to Walmart price :-(

Edit: shortly after I posted I found these old orchard coupons. http://oldorchard.com/promotions/juice-coupons


----------



## jojabri

calvin said:


> If you ever find online coupons for frozen concentrate or Berries would mine sharing them with other forum members? Before I started my Welch's I searched everywhere for coupons and couldn't find any. My wife did find a target coupon for there triple berry blend. Brought it down to Walmart price :-(
> 
> Edit: shortly after I posted I found these old orchard coupons. http://oldorchard.com/promotions/juice-coupons



I use a lot of the Old Orchard Coupons. I think it resets monthly, but you can get 2 per reset (again, I think month) that are $1 off 4 (btw, 4 is the recommended cans per gallon). I use my account on my computer to get my 2 on my printer, then my husbands on his laptop with our network printer to get his 2, then I have two other dummy accounts that I print off at the library. For a total of 8 coupons (32 sleeves= perfect amount for 1-5 gal + 1-3gal)

Also, I dunno if you have a Meijer store nearby but, they often run a 10 for $10 sale with a free 11th item. I've also figured out the way they give their free item too. Apparently, whatever the 11th deal item you scan is the free one, so I scan 10 of the 10/$10+11th free items that I have coupons for, then another 10/$10 +11th free item that I don't have a coupon for, since you can't use a coupon on a free item. 

I LOVE being a coupon queen! Will be happy to share deals when/where I find them.


----------



## calvin

Thank you. My wife started couponing a bit and she has been saving lots of money. It's a great way to stretch our budget


----------



## jojabri

calvin said:


> If you ever find online coupons for frozen concentrate or Berries would mine sharing them with other forum members? Before I started my Welch's I searched everywhere for coupons and couldn't find any. My wife did find a target coupon for there triple berry blend. Brought it down to Walmart price :-(
> 
> Edit: shortly after I posted I found these old orchard coupons. http://oldorchard.com/promotions/juice-coupons



Hey Calvin and everyone else.. because who among us couldn't use cheap sugar, it's kind of a staple, I was browsing my sneak-peek sales for the upcoming week when I came across this lil gem on Sugar.

Next week (sale runs 5/18-5/24) Walgreen's is having their 4lb Domino White sugar for $1.89 w/ their in-ad coupon. Limit 2. This also stacks with other coupons. Here are a few printables for .75 off or 2.

http://www.southernsavers.com/about/smart-source-coupons/ Zip Code 60540 ( I have to use internet explorer for Smart Source coupons, IDK why.)

http://www.southernsavers.com/redplum Zip Code 30003

You can print each coupon 2 times. Although you can use another printer and computer to print more sets of 2.

Since there is a limit of 2, I'm going to have my hubby pick up 2 bags, and my mom, and my sister... ya know get stocked up while the getting is good. $3.03 for 8lbs of sugar is a STEAL!!!! That's like 38 cents per pound! I usually pay 49 cents per pound at GFS, (which is kinda far away, so I only go when I have to go to the LHBS, which is next door)


----------



## calvin

jojabri said:


> Hey Calvin and everyone else.. because who among us couldn't use cheap sugar, it's kind of a staple, I was browsing my sneak-peek sales for the upcoming week when I came across this lil gem on Sugar.
> 
> Next week (sale runs 5/18-5/24) Walgreen's is having their 4lb Domino White sugar for $1.89 w/ their in-ad coupon. Limit 2. This also stacks with other coupons. Here are a few printables for .75 off or 2.
> 
> http://www.southernsavers.com/about/smart-source-coupons/ Zip Code 60540 ( I have to use internet explorer for Smart Source coupons, IDK why.)
> 
> http://www.southernsavers.com/redplum Zip Code 30003
> 
> You can print each coupon 2 times. Although you can use another printer and computer to print more sets of 2.
> 
> Since there is a limit of 2, I'm going to have my hubby pick up 2 bags, and my mom, and my sister... ya know get stocked up while the getting is good. $3.03 for 8lbs of sugar is a STEAL!!!! That's like 38 cents per pound! I usually pay 49 cents per pound at GFS, (which is kinda far away, so I only go when I have to go to the LHBS, which is next door)



Thanks for the heads up! I appreciate it. I sent wade a pm today asking him to start a new section on special deals and coupons for us winemakers. I think it would be great if we could share info on that. Wether it's a good kit that goes up for sale, sugar, frozen concentrate or a special on carboys. It has the potential to save us all a bunch if $$$


----------



## peaches9324

just ordered 2 mammoth red raspberry so I'll have all the fruit needed to make DB in the future. Took a walk today... and I not only have bud break but I have lil grapes on my table grape vines! The trellis needs replaced on the table grapes its so old! Was going to do that this year and remove some of the old grape vines to but they are doing so good!


----------



## tonyt

Bottling Yakima Syrah. Buying and assembling exercise bike. Smoking beef ribs. Going to a crayfish boil. I'm tired just thinking about it all.


----------



## sour_grapes

tonyt said:


> Bottling Yakima Syrah.



I am _ALSO_ planning to bottle Yakima Syrah!


----------



## Hokapsig

after a weekend of golfing with my fraternity brothers, I was able to meet some very nice folks from Olivero Vineyard who let me stop over and help to bottle thier tasty Merlot. 

I alos stopped at another winery on the way home to get some ideas for Bushy Run Winery.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I am _ALSO_ planning to bottle Yakima Syrah!



Mines in the barrel for another 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Flem

Taking the 5th Wheel out for a few days.


----------



## jpike01

Bottling some blueberry. I don't know what the glass and mason jar are for. 

That's my story......and I'm sticking to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## cmason1957

Bottled 8 cases (19 1/2 gallons) of Chambourcin, 5 cases (9 gallons) of a Norton(66%) - Chambourcin (33%) blend. Then racked 8 gallons of blackberry port, 12 gallons of pear, 12 gallons of apple, and 7 gallons of cherry wine. My wife and I are both exhausted. Not planning on doing any wine work for at least the next week.


----------



## Hokapsig

stuck working in DC today, but worked on the PLCB paperwork and read up on PA Limited wineries. Darn rules....


----------



## Boatboy24

Church this morning, then off to the Dogfish Head Alehouse to celebrate a friend's birthday. After that, I racked the Viognier to secondary, the mowed the lawn. Now kicking back with a MM Renaissance Chard.


----------



## Gwand

I completed a bunch of chemistry today. Chromatography on a MLF., several sulfite measurements with a Vinometric meter, several total acidity and pH measurements. I racked my Amarone and the Shiraz/cab blend. Then I went out and bought several glass carboys that I desperately needed. Now I am drinking a glass of Cline Syrah. Quite tasty. It was an absolutely beautiful crisp day in Baltimore today.


----------



## GreginND

Vineyard marked for next week's Frontenac planting. And the veggie garden is all tilled and ready for planting.


----------



## peaches9324

I wish my garden was dry enough to till! Expecting more rain Tuesday. ENOUGH already! Your soil looks good and rich for your vines! and your vegies


----------



## ffemt128

It was a busy weekend. Friday was our 16th wedding anniversary. We had intended to do landscaping which turned more into looking at various plants at 2 different places. I did pick up a load of manure for the garden. Went to Saga for a wonderful dinner with my lovely wife. Saturday we picked up plants and paint samples since I can't seem to get anyone to give me an estimate to paint my house. 6 people have came out to look, 2 returned estimates that were higher than I want and 2 have not even bothered to come look. I don't want to hear from any contractor that you have no work. We went to a picninc on Saturday and ended up spending the night. Did alot of shooting at the picnic. Sunday we spent the day landscaping and spreading mulch. I'm ready to relax. Only have 3 days in the office this week.


----------



## peaches9324

happy anniversary Doug. It's beautiful this early am The sun is shining and 44 but with the sun it seems much warmer


----------



## wildvines

Just stayed my LE Oregon Pinot noir. Starting with only 1.092 SG. I added the heavy French which came with the kit. I also added 1 1/2 tsp of FT soft rouge tannin and 1 tsp of yeast energizer which not much. Yeast used was rc212. Will probably add 1 tbsp of tannin during secondary. Will see


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jojabri

Went to trivia and karaoke tonight. Had a blast singing and we came in 2nd at trivia.


----------



## Johngottshall

Celebrating 36th year wedding Anniversary and bottling some wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johngottshall said:


> Celebrating 36th year wedding Anniversary and bottling some wine.



Happy Anniversary - and congratulations!

We are celebrating our 8th today.


----------



## Johngottshall

Boatboy24 said:


> Happy Anniversary - and congratulations!
> 
> We are celebrating our 8th today.



Thanks & congratulations


----------



## sour_grapes

Happy Anniversaries, John and Jim!

I am awaiting the delivery of a 20-yard rolloff dumpster, so I can begin a massive project!


----------



## plowboy

Started planting today. That means bagged lunch. I took my game to a new level this year. Cooking on the motor takes far too long but warming stuff up always works. So now I have myself a hobo lunch. 






Noting better than a hot meal on a cool day. Beats the hell out of soggy sandwiches too.


----------



## heatherd

Right now, working in DC.  

But tonight, I will be tending to my double batch of Chilean Cabernet Sauvigon by squeezing the grape bags and adding oak chips. I am also planning to sample the Barolo I bottled several months ago.

Heather


----------



## Hunt

Working the day away


----------



## ffemt128

Racked the Chilean Malbec, Carmenere, Cabernet Sauvignon and Pinot Grigio into glass and added 4 oz of oak to each of the reds.


----------



## GreginND

Getting things ready for our grape planting party on Saturday. Rows all marked. Cleaning up and getting ready to feed the crowd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jojabri

I have finally convinced my hubby to get into the game with me! Kinda.

He's agreed to make an attempt at beer brewing, So I'm browsing the interwebs for a kit he might enjoy.

At least there won't be a lot of equipment to buy since I already have most of it.


----------



## sour_grapes

tonyt said:


> Bottling Yakima Syrah.





sour_grapes said:


> I am _ALSO_ planning to bottle Yakima Syrah!



I _finally_ got around to bottling that Yakima Valley Syrah. It's just four months old, but it is very pleasing already. A hint of K.T., but not bad at all. Nice fruit flavors.


----------



## Boatboy24

My Chilean Cabernet/Merlot is at 1.002. I'll be pressing tonight!


----------



## Enologo

Been so busy, haven't been on at all till tonight. Off from work or I should say off from my job, doing plenty work at home. Started my "vacation" Saturday with a trip to the Audiologist to get my ears checked. Been having trouble with my balance (not wine related) and the ENT sent me for some tests. Turns out what I thought was a blockage may be due to some hearing loss, still waiting for the results. Afterward made myself the three bucket grape press I read about on the forum so I could press my Syrah grapes that have been fermenting since last week. Sunday cut the grass re-seeded the lawn did some grading of the back yard getting ready to install some pavers. Monday racked 6 gallons of coastal white and 25 gallons of Syrah and tried out my new ghetto press. It worked OK but I need to trim the pressing bucket to get deeper into the bucket with the holes so I can get a tighter squeeze. I ended up putting a sanitized baggie on my hand and completing the press manually. Tuesday, Wednesday digging, grading re-setting and setting pavers. I'm worn out. I need another glass of wine.


----------



## ffemt128

Been a busy day so far. Started the day with a trip to All American Container to pick up 70 cases of bottles. Came home and spent 180 on a service call cor our washing machine that quit working 2 days ago only to have it work flawlessly and everything check out while he was here. After that I vacuumed the hardwood and cleaned it along wit organizing the front entry hall. Once the inside was done, I cut the grass and cleaned off the front porch all including scrubbing that. What else for today. Hot sausage on the grill for dinner...


----------



## Hokapsig

Dammit..... If I had known there was going to be hot sausage on the grill for dinner, I would have stayed...

Special Thanks to D&O Cellars for picking up bottles for me. Got home and returned a growler with a Pinto Grigio to a co-worker that just had a baby. Ended up drinking some pee with him.

4 oclock can't come fast enough. Let's start the weekend....


----------



## Elmer

Racked wine in and out of my barrel. 
Now sitting in a honda dealership for hour and a half to get my free oil change.

Good thing I took the day off.
Then I have to go dig up some hostas at aunts house.
Hit a bucket of golf balls.
Then bottling Pinot noir!

Then will clean 2 -6 gallon carboys to sell to some guy on craigslist for $40 (unfortunately they are just too big for my use)

Hopefully cracking a bottle of something to go with my wife medifast chili dinner 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

elmer said:


> racked wine in and out of my barrel.



??????


----------



## ffemt128

Went shopping for the wine judging picnic tomorrow and bottled my Blueberry and Blackberry. My daughter is having 2 friends sleep over and my wife has to go to her sisters ti stay with her mother. Going to spend the evening getting stuff ready for tomorrow.


----------



## sour_grapes

Elmer said:


> Racked wine in and out of my barrel.





Boatboy24 said:


> ??????



I believe it was different wines.


----------



## ibglowin

One comes out to carboy and one goes into the barrel from a a carboy. Keep that barrel full and sulfited 24/7/365!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> One comes out to carboy and one goes into the barrel from a a carboy. Keep that barrel full and sulfited 24/7/365!



That's what I was hoping, but he said "in and out" not "out and in".


----------



## jojabri

What a day (again)! Feeling like poo, I managed to keep the 3 kids under some form of control, including an invasion of "tween" boys from the neighborhood who came to visit, cook dinner and entertain my parents, sister, and her newborn.

On a more relaxing note, I bottled 10 gal blackberry BD and racked and back-sweetened 5 gallons "Tea Pee" and 1 gal of Skeeter Pee.

I think I may go outside with a glass of DB (haven't decided which I wanna open) and watch what the news is touting as a "possible meteor storm."

Too bad I'm going solo, the hubby is DJing for one of our local high school's Project Graduation lock-ins til 4am.


----------



## Elmer

I drank an entire bottle of raspberry/blueberry wine last night while binge watching Fringe with SWMBO (great, great show!)

So today I am moving slow.
SWMBo is going to a local winery with her BFF.

I have to bottle 6 gallons of Pinot noir.
Loads and loads of Laundry, (I wash she folds).
I have to move compost.
Fill in box garden
Get ready to plant veggies
Plant hostas
Maybe open the pool
(All in the rain)


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Gwand

Tonight is my daughters rehearsal dinner for her wedding tomorrow. Very exciting. I am serving my WE Cabernet Savignon, Savignon Blanc and Pinot Gris. I am not telling anyone the wines are homemade. I will see how this blind tasting goes.


----------



## Julie

Gwand said:


> Tonight is my daughters rehearsal dinner for her wedding tomorrow. Very exciting. I am serving my WE Cabernet Savignon, Savignon Blanc and Pinot Gris. I am not telling anyone the wines are homemade. I will see how this blind tasting goes.



I made the wine for my son's wedding and will be supplying my for my daughter's wedding in August. At my son's wedding, I got all the little old ladies drunk, they loved my wine. They were either hanging onto a son's arm or their husband's arm and carrying a bottle out the door with them! I am sure it is going to be a big hit. Good luck and congrats on your daughter's wedding.

You should save one bottle of each to give to them on the 1st anniversary.


----------



## Gracie

I had a rare day off, so after shopping and errands I tasted a white I had backsweetened. It has gone back into fermentation, so I will try again in a week or so. Had drinks with my landlords who distill their own versions of everything under the sun. Tonight was a spiced bourbon with lots of cinnamon tones. Just discovered half a bottle of a decent red I forgot I'd bottled recently, so I'm spending a happy hour with it and the interwebz before bed. Cheers!


----------



## pjd

ffemt128 said:


> Been a busy day so far. Started the day with a trip to All American Container to pick up 70 cases of bottles. Came home and spent 180 on a service call cor our washing machine that quit working 2 days ago only to have it work flawlessly and everything check out while he was here. After that I vacuumed the hardwood and cleaned it along wit organizing the front entry hall. Once the inside was done, I cut the grass and cleaned off the front porch all including scrubbing that. What else for today. Hot sausage on the grill for dinner...



Doug, Tell me about All American Container... Good deal on 70 cases?


----------



## ffemt128

Had a wonderful day wifh family and friends while enjoying a cookout and Welches wine tasting. Was definately a fun and interesting day.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the 2013 Carmenere foiled and labeled. I'll also be racking the Cab/Merlot and pitching MLB. If the mood strikes me later, I'll bottle the Garnache Rose and mow the lawn.


----------



## Gwand

Julie said:


> I made the wine for my son's wedding and will be supplying my for my daughter's wedding in August. At my son's wedding, I got all the little old ladies drunk, they loved my wine. They were either hanging onto a son's arm or their husband's arm and carrying a bottle out the door with them! I am sure it is going to be a big hit. Good luck and congrats on your daughter's wedding.
> 
> You should save one bottle of each to give to them on the 1st anniversary.



Thanks Julie. My wines were a hit. Many complements. Much of this success is owed to this wonderful forum. Thank you all.


----------



## ffemt128

pjd said:


> Doug, Tell me about All American Container... Good deal on 70 cases?



All American Container has the mid punt for $7.30 per case. No quantity discount. The have non punted for $6.86 and full punt for $8.10 I think. I was able to get 68 cases in the back of my pickup. They are in Belle Vernon Pa.


----------



## plowboy

Punt? As in a flat bottom boat normally used to hunt ducks from?


----------



## ffemt128

Annual Memorial Day Parade. Please keep our fallen troops and the families in your prayers today. They gave the ultimate sacrifice so the we can enjoy the freedoms we do today.


----------



## wildvines

Was in the Texas hill country all day yesterday so today we decided to stay in. So I racked my LE orgeon Pinot noir to secondary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## spaniel

For the long weekend, did all the tall mowing (brushhog) around vineyard and orchard, about 3-4 acres...weed-whacked rows around vines and around all orchard trees in preparation for spraying...pruned/trained the 1-yr Marquette vines...cut up and moved two large trees (hurt my back on the 100+ lb rounds)...tilled/weeded both gardens...put down granulated herbicide in the berries...first backyard campout of the summer with my little girls...bottled/corked 174 bottles of wine...drank a couple.


----------



## ffemt128

Went in our pool for a bit now sitting here enjoying DangerDave's Dragonblood. Not looking forward to work in the am. At least it will be a short week...


----------



## roger80465

wildvines said:


> Was in the Texas hill country all day yesterday so today we decided to stay in. So I racked my LE orgeon Pinot noir to secondary.



Ditto on the LE Oregon Pinot Noir. BBQing chicken for the family tonight. Potato salad and grilled corn. Yummo!

Help me pick a wine.


----------



## blackspanish777

All give of my carboys are in various stages of bulk aging. So I got antsy and had to try the three closest to being ready to bottle.

From left to right, quad berry dragon blood, strawberry lemonade skeeter pee, and WE California Moscato. All three could be bottled next week. Of the three the quad berry had the best flavor by far. But I love the clarity if them all! The skeeter pee needs more strawberry flavor so I will work on that in the next few days but the lemon flavor is great! The moscato on the other hand tastes kind of flat to me. All three still have yeasty flavors that I am hoping will go away over time.


Making wine in South Texas since March 2014

Cibolo Creek Cellars

Follow us on Facebook:
www.facebook.com/sekulafamilyfarms

www.sekulafamilyfarms.com


----------



## Johngottshall

2 of my wines being entered into a local competition today my Cab. Franc ice wine & my toasted Carmel port style


----------



## plowboy

Odds are ill end up entering 2 or 3 bottles in the local county fair. Didn't win squat last year but I'm still learning how to make this wine stuff


----------



## Johngottshall

This is my first time entering any competitions.


----------



## plowboy

Good luck john, hope you make out better than I did first go round.


----------



## ffemt128

Back sweetened 5 gallons of the fall Concord last night, tonight I'm going to rack and sweeten 6 gallons of Fredonia and 5 gallons of Niagra. May also blend 3 gallons of Concord and 3 gallons of Niagra for a blend and back sweeten.

After reading the topic on tannins again I placed an order from Doug at http://brewandwinesupply.com/ .


----------



## Hokapsig

racked and filtered 6 gallons of Pee, 3 galloons of Cherry and racked/blended/filtered the apple into the crab apple. Time to backsweeten the Pee, sweeten up the Crab Apple, and look to backsweeten the Chocolate cherry....


----------



## jojabri

Prepping for apartment inspection. Been cleaning for hours and haven't even finished upstairs.

At least the rooms I have cleaned are immaculate. Gonna be tough keeping it in order til Monday with 3 kids and a packed schedule this week. 

*le sigh*


----------



## ffemt128

Back sweetened 6 gallons of Skeeter Pee this am. Tasted a little on the hot side so I decided to blend as originally intended. I added 1 can oc Cranberry concentrate and 2-60 oz bottles of POM which were purchased at Costco. Not to shabby if I do say so myself. I guess I need to start a batch of regular pee now.


----------



## plowboy

So noobie question: at what point in the aging/clearing game should one backsweeten? Assuming it will be bottled after 9-12 months of aging


----------



## ffemt128

plowboy said:


> So noobie question: at what point in the aging/clearing game should one backsweeten? Assuming it will be bottled after 9-12 months of aging


 
I generally will not back sweeten until it it clear. At that time, if i haven't already stabilized, I'll do so then sweeeten. I have not had a wine cloud up because of back sweetening.


----------



## Elmer

Working all day at the rat race,
Then:
Selling off 2-6 gallon carboys

Going to LHBS,
contemplating buying a 3 gallon carboy (i am trying not to be impulsive), but the more I think I convince myself I dont need it, the more I want the stupid thing!!!!!!
And if I come home without it, I will hate myself!!!!


(any one want to talk me in or out of it, I am easily swayed for a Friday!)


----------



## plowboy

ffemt128 said:


> I generally will not back sweeten until it it clear. At that time, if i haven't already stabilized, I'll do so then sweeeten. I have not had a wine cloud up because of back sweetening.




Sounds like a good benchmark to me. Thanks


----------



## Boatboy24

Elmer said:


> Working all day at the rat race,
> Then:
> Selling off 2-6 gallon carboys
> 
> Going to LHBS,
> contemplating buying a 3 gallon carboy (i am trying not to be impulsive), but the more I think I convince myself I dont need it, the more I want the stupid thing!!!!!!
> And if I come home without it, I will hate myself!!!!
> 
> 
> (any one want to talk me in or out of it, I am easily swayed for a Friday!)



I think you're looking in the wrong place if you want someone to talk you out of it.


----------



## cmason1957

Elmer said:


> Working all day at the rat race,
> Then:
> Selling off 2-6 gallon carboys
> 
> Going to LHBS,
> contemplating buying a 3 gallon carboy (i am trying not to be impulsive), but the more I think I convince myself I dont need it, the more I want the stupid thing!!!!!!
> And if I come home without it, I will hate myself!!!!
> 
> 
> (any one want to talk me in or out of it, I am easily swayed for a Friday!)



The only part I would be able to talk you out of is the selling off the 6 gallon carboys. I ain't never heard of such.


----------



## Johngottshall

Boatboy24 said:


> I think you're looking in the wrong place if you want someone to talk you out of it.



I went to buy one I came home with two.


----------



## Elmer

cmason1957 said:


> The only part I would be able to talk you out of is the selling off the 6 gallon carboys. I ain't never heard of such.



I already have 
1-6
2-5's,
5-1's,
2-1/2's
a 5 gallon barrel

It took a while, but I have come to the conclusion that having 3-6 gallons (really 6.5) are just too much volume, for the amount of wine I make.
Not to mention I want to get into the habbit of racking down!


----------



## Boatboy24

Elmer said:


> I already have
> Not to mention I want to get into the habbit of racking down!



I thought that early on too. I had 3, 5 gallon carboys. I ended up getting rid of one last year and replaced it with another 6gal.


----------



## Elmer

Boatboy24 said:


> I thought that early on too. I had 3, 5 gallon carboys. I ended up getting rid of one last year and replaced it with another 6gal.




I wish I had that issue, I have been tripping over the empty 6's for some time!


----------



## Hokapsig

Seriously Elmer - EMPTY 6's?????? Never heard of such a thing....

1 14 gallon demi filled...
24 6 gallons filled
10 5 gallons filled
3 3 gallons filled
2 1 gallons filled.


Time to do some bottling.....


----------



## Elmer

Hokapsig said:


> Seriously Elmer - EMPTY 6's?????? Never heard of such a thing....
> 
> 1 14 gallon demi filled...
> 24 6 gallons filled
> 10 5 gallons filled
> 3 3 gallons filled
> 2 1 gallons filled.
> 
> 
> Time to do some bottling.....




Wow, wish I could be that productive. However time & cost get in the way!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Gwand

I am racking my barbera, Amarone and Shiraz/cab today. All three are tasting mighty fine.


----------



## ffemt128

Spent the day working on the house. I washed down 3 sides of the house in preparation of painting. I also made wood siding to match my existing siding which cant be bought anywhere. Tomorrow I'll sand and blend the siding, prime that then wash down the back of the house.


----------



## ffemt128

Here's the siding I made...


----------



## jojabri

I'm verging on the edge of misery! Today we took the photo booth to Paul Sawyier library in Frankfort, KY (our capital) for their summer reading kickoff party. Being that our local, and every other nearby public library event was held indoors, we were not expecting to be outside.

Needless to say, in all my Irish-English fairskindedness, I am burnt to a crisp and donning the color of a cooked lobster.

But hey, the money was good, and now I get to go buy more glass carboys and my Hubby's first beer kit.

Now time to chill for a minute with a cold blackberry dragon blood to help dull the pain.


----------



## Julie

jojabri said:


> I'm verging on the edge of misery! Today we took the photo booth to Paul Sawyier library in Frankfort, KY (our capital) for their summer reading kickoff party. Being that our local, and every other nearby public library event was held indoors, we were not expecting to be outside.
> 
> Needless to say, in all my Irish-English fairskindedness, I am burnt to a crisp and donning the color of a cooked lobster.
> 
> But hey, the money was good, and now I get to go buy more glass carboys and my Hubby's first beer kit.
> 
> Now time to chill for a minute with a cold blackberry dragon blood to help dull the pain.



I not thinking you need to drink to help dull the pain, you need to drink to drown the pain!!!!!!


----------



## jpike01

Had the same problem this morning that Elmer had yesterday. Went pick up a part for the washer. The LHBS was just down the road, thought I would stop by just to browse. Walked out with a 5 gal carboy.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## plowboy

Last day of planting today. Can't wait to be done and relax for a day. If all goes well I'll be racking some apple wine that's overdue by a month or two now. Oops.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, here was my yesterday. (For those of you who know about these things, and are wondering why I used Ice and Water Shield  over the whole roof, for now let's just say that I have my reasons.  )


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked the Viognier out of secondary this morning. Then filtered and bottled the Grenache Rose.


----------



## Hokapsig

Elmer said:


> Wow, wish I could be that productive. However time & cost get in the way!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


 
notice I said they are filled, not finished or bottled.

LOL. It's only money. And time....

Anyway, stuck in DC on a nice day working indoors to make sure Uncle Rupert's paper makes it out the door safely. We look forward to bottling a batch of Pee and a semi-sweet Diamond this week.


----------



## olusteebus

sour_grapes said:


> Well, here was my yesterday. (For those of you who know about these things, and are wondering why I used Ice and Water Shield  over the whole roof, for now let's just say that I have my reasons.  )



is that your winery?


----------



## Gwand

Back sweetened and bottled my peach wine. Then made a list of monthly wine chores that extends through March 2015. The list does not include the Fall crush and press with my wine club. I will be a busy guy.


----------



## Julie

sour_grapes said:


> Well, here was my yesterday. (For those of you who know about these things, and are wondering why I used Ice and Water Shield  over the whole roof, for now let's just say that I have my reasons.  )



That is the only roof you are replacing and did not want to waste it or you are expecting another ice age and the whole roof will be iced over!


----------



## ffemt128

Primed the wood I installed yesterday, scrubbed the last side of the house, washed the dog, washed the bike then went on an 80 mile hour and 45 minute ride. Had a wonderful dinner with family now enjoying a fredonia as an early birthay drink to myself...


----------



## Boatboy24

Happy early birthday, Doug.

Kinda lazy here today. Did the above racking/bottling, then did my best impression of a three toed sloth for a while after lunch.  This afternoon, I cleaned up a bit in the garage and replaced a brake light on my Outback.


----------



## plowboy

Fired up the smoker this afternoon and did up some T-bone steaks from a woodland critter and some pork chips for my wife since she doesn't eat any wild animals that are "cute". It was a test run for the big BBQ we are having in a couple weeks. All signs are pointing to awesomeness


----------



## sour_grapes

olusteebus said:


> is that your winery?



Ha ha. That is my "garage," although I couldn't tell you the last time an automobile was able to enter it! Mostly it is a workshop/storage area. 



Julie said:


> That is the only roof you are replacing and did not want to waste it or you are expecting another ice age and the whole roof will be iced over!



Hmmmm, interesting theories. No, I am also doing the main house, whose roof is about 2x the size of this one. I am doing that one also in 100% Ice&Water shield, too. Stay tuned!


----------



## calvin

Steel roof?


----------



## sour_grapes

calvin said:


> Steel roof?



Close! Clay tiles!


----------



## olusteebus

I am having a helluva time with a merlot blacberry blend. I used concentrated merlot and backberry jam. The ph is waaaaay low and the acid is higher than I think it should be. It is at .75. 

I plan on cold stabilizing when my potassium bicarbonate gets here and some ph buffer solution to check acid again. 

I racked yesterday and the smell is not good. It seems to me that it is h2s. I put copper scrub pads in it and hopefully that will work. 

I am way over my head here. If all this works, I will be very proud. 

If not, only $60 down the drain. But damnit - it has been a lots of work.


----------



## Julie

.75% is a good number to TA


----------



## pjd

I washed and sanitized 12 cases of bottles this afternoon after work and racked my 2013 Blueberry in preparation to bottle it tomorrow. It is wonderful! It was aged with a mixture of American and French oak, 45 grams each per carboy. The oak has been in there for 9 months. The wine is completely dry but is not too astringent. actually it is a bit fruity with a great oak influence. I'm very pleased with the results. I ended up with 23 gallons. I will certainly be making this one again!


----------



## blackspanish777

Worked in cubicle land all day. Then harvested from my garden. After little one goes to sleep going to try and solve my great moscato mystery.


Making wine in South Texas since March 2014

Cibolo Creek Cellars

Follow us on Facebook:
www.facebook.com/sekulafamilyfarms

www.sekulafamilyfarms.com


----------



## Hokapsig

Bench testing the cinnamon pear wine. Backsweetened to 1.012 leaves tartness and still maintains the pear and hint of cinnamon. I'm thinking it might need a tad bit of acid as I expected it to be a little more crisp.


----------



## PamNoir

Today I am working on my dandelion wine, planting squash, and mowing the lawn. It's a great day for it!



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## olusteebus

Julie said:


> .75% is a good number to TA



Julie, would you not cold stabilize?


----------



## Julie

olusteebus said:


> Julie, would you not cold stabilize?


 
I not sure if you would get any fallout. I like my whites to be on the crisper side, so I normally shoot for .75% to .80%, and nothing seems to fall out when I have TA at .75%, I do get some at .80%


----------



## olusteebus

Julie said:


> I not sure if you would get any fallout. I like my whites to be on the crisper side, so I normally shoot for .75% to .80%, and nothing seems to fall out when I have TA at .75%, I do get some at .80%



From what I understand, your acid needs to be above 1and I need to add potassium bicarbonate along with cream of tartar. If I did this, I would have to bring the acid up. so, I guess I will not do it.

http://www.fallbright.com/potassiumbicarbonate.htm


----------



## Julie

olusteebus said:


> From what I understand, your acid needs to be above 1and I need to add potassium bicarbonate along with cream of tartar. If I did this, I would have to bring the acid up. so, I guess I will not do it.
> 
> http://www.fallbright.com/potassiumbicarbonate.htm



How does it taste, do you like how it taste?


----------



## calvin

I am bottling a Welch's white and a WE malbec shiraz blend. The Welch's is good and has the Pinot Grigio flavor profile I was after but it is missing something but I can't quite explain it. Kind of boring taste I guess. The mrs. Said I wasted perfectly good grape juice (she is not a wine drinker. My only concoction she will drink on purpose is skeeter pee). The Malbec/Shiraz is absolutely fantastic. I was planning on trying to age this for a year or so but I can tell you it isn't gonna happen. Better than my Lodi ranch eclipse cab sov kit. I might change my mind tomorrow. The Welch's works better than it tastes. Daddy's hand has been in the cookie jar a little to much tonight. You guys rock. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## calvin




----------



## bchilders

Bottled a batch of apple this past weekend; headed to Leesburg for the winemakers conference. Any one else going.


----------



## Runningwolf

Berl, I could not make it but the winery (Presque Isle Wine Cellars) I work for will be there with a booth. Stop in and say hi.


----------



## bchilders

Hi Dan, I will be sure and stop by. Thanks


----------



## vernsgal

Unpacking  . The trouble with having 2 residences these past few years is I've acquired doubles of almost everything ( yard sale in near future)
We've also ended up with too much stuff ! lol.


----------



## ffemt128

Did some testing on wines for a fellow winemaker, also checked my Cherry. TA was .68% may bsck sweeten that this evening. Will be putting about 2 cases of bottles in the sink to soak. Need to do some bottling this weekend. I have 24 cases of empties in the back of my truck that need filled. Figured on taking them out as I need them.


----------



## Hokapsig

Thanks to D&O Cellars for running some analysis on our wines. We back adjusted the Moscato and backsweetened to 1.004. Now need to bottle the Pee, the Moscato and a semi-sweet Diamond.


----------



## Hokapsig

*Busy day*

Busy day in the winery. Bottled 6 gallons of Pee, 6 Diamonds, 6 Pineapple Pear Pinot Grigio. Racked 15 gallons of Catawba. Racked the cherry and put the Brianna into glass. Thanks to my cellar rats Bret (my son) and John (his friend from up the street). I enjoyed thier help, though it does cost me bottles of wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

Hokapsig said:


> Busy day in the winery. Bottled 6 gallons of Pee, 6 Diamonds, 6 Pineapple Pear Pinot Grigio. Racked 15 gallons of Catawba. Racked the cherry and put the Brianna into glass. Thanks to my cellar rats Bret (my son) and John (his friend from up the street). I enjoyed thier help, though it does cost me bottles of wine.



Man, that is a busy day! Makes me tired just reading it!


----------



## SpecificGravity

Hey Gwand. Check out the vino Superiore website for some tips on the barbera. They help me out with the expected acid for the grape.

www.Vinosuperiore.com


----------



## Hokapsig

Backsweetened 6 gallons of Catawba in preparation for another bottling run this weekend. We will backsweeten the Diamond and maybe even the Cinnamon Pear.


----------



## the_rayway

Homework. And procrastination practice on WMT...


----------



## Hokapsig

Sanitizing bottles and cleaned the demijohn from all the diamonds that dropped out of the Catawba.


----------



## jojabri

I've had some probs with my account the last few days, but it seems all cleared up. Yay! I can post again!

Yesterday, I took the hubby out to dinner, then "forced" him to go to the LHBS with me (muhaha, I was driving). I got a new 5 gal glass carboy, some yeasts, and a new carboy brush. He got his first beer kit and all the equipment he'd need to do it. Not a bad early Father's Day gift, right?

As an even better incentive to shop at the ONLY place I have to shop, I found out that I qualify for a 10% discount on brewing and wine making supplies and equipment at the LHBS (woulda been helpful to know before).

So this evening, I helped the hubby assemble one of our local magazines, watched Orange is the New Black, and led him though starting his very first beer kit.

He's learned quite a bit about wine making based on what I talk about with him, and it was super-cute when I explained that the kit extract was basically the same as the fruit in wine. He "got" the concept after that.

I really hope that him starting a hobby that is so closely intertwined with mine helps us not only have more in common, but strengthens our relationship.


----------



## ffemt128

Last day of First Grade for my baby girl. She is done at 12:30 today so I'm WFH. May see abbout finally getting the Catawba and Concord bottled and possibly a batch of fredonia.


----------



## ffemt128

Managed to d4op off a first grader and pick up a second grader today. Wine wise, I have 5 gallons of Catawba bottled and 5 gallons of concord ready to go..


----------



## ffemt128

I finished up bottling the Concord last night. The next few days will be spent back sweetening and hopefully bottling. The weekend is reserved for scraping, sanding and spot priming of the house....


----------



## reefman

I've got 3 gallons of concord aging for about 8 months now. I'll take a taste this weekend to see if it's ready to bottle.


----------



## ffemt128

reefman said:


> I've got 3 gallons of concord aging for about 8 months now. I'll take a taste this weekend to see if it's ready to bottle.


 

I still have 10 more gallons of Concord, 10 Catawba and 11 Niagra to back sweeten and bottle. Will definately be doing some blending with them


----------



## vernsgal

worked on putting the gym together. It's the last room of the house that was still in chaos


----------



## pjd

ffemt128 said:


> I still have 10 more gallons of Concord, 10 Catawba and 11 Niagra to back sweeten and bottle. Will definately be doing some blending with them


I have 12 gallons Niagara that I have no idea what to do with it. I started it with the notion of blending some of it with a pear wine but the pear turned out to be better without it. I am not real fond of white wines or sweet wines so i am not real excited about the Niagara. I wont be drinking it but how sweet should it be?


----------



## Runningwolf

Phil, sweeten it up to around 5-6 % sugar. Then try blending it with a few reds, a Zin in particular if you have any. You'll be surprised how interesting it can be. Some people bottle it nearly dry but I personally don't like it.


----------



## jojabri

I got my butt bitten by a "Dragon" last night. Really not feeling like doing much today. I did manage to pitch yeast on my 10 gal quad-berry Dragon before the other "dragon" attacked me.

I suppose if I find the remainder of my butt and it reattaches to the rest of me before bedtime, I'll get up off of it and rack my blueberry/pomegranate. In the mean time, I will continue "window shopping" all over the net for some brewing supplies for the hubby.


----------



## Runningwolf

Did the dragon survive?


----------



## jojabri

Runningwolf said:


> Did the dragon survive?



I did manage to slay it completely. In fact, we managed to put a decent hole into the whole population of dragons. It did take out a chunk tho. Good fight.








I should watch this movie, I may learn something.


----------



## Hokapsig

Just ordered another 1000 corks from Midwest Brewing....


----------



## ffemt128

pjd said:


> I have 12 gallons Niagara that I have no idea what to do with it. I started it with the notion of blending some of it with a pear wine but the pear turned out to be better without it. I am not real fond of white wines or sweet wines so i am not real excited about the Niagara. I wont be drinking it but how sweet should it be?


 


Runningwolf said:


> Phil, sweeten it up to around 5-6 % sugar. Then try blending it with a few reds, a Zin in particular if you have any. You'll be surprised how interesting it can be. Some people bottle it nearly dry but I personally don't like it.


 

Dan,

I think that is too sweet. I like mine approximately 1.010 to 1.015 or 2.5 to 3.8 brix 5-6% woulod be like drinking syrup in my opinion.....


----------



## ffemt128

pjd said:


> I have 12 gallons Niagara that I have no idea what to do with it. I started it with the notion of blending some of it with a pear wine but the pear turned out to be better without it. I am not real fond of white wines or sweet wines so i am not real excited about the Niagara. I wont be drinking it but how sweet should it be?


 

I'm actually quite fond of the Niagra and where we took ours to this year my wife really enjoys it as well. I'll probably back sweeten the Niagra today and another 5 of Concord. My wife had some of that last night and said it was really good as well. Both are right around 1.010 sg. about 2.5 brix


----------



## Runningwolf

I understand what you're saying Doug. In my case it's what the customer wants. Again, like any wine it's impossible to put an exact number on it until you do some bench trial especially with the high acid content of Niagara in this region. Niagara is a tricky wine anyways if you want a good one. Some people like to harvest it around 21 brix with the high sugar content, I prefer it harvested around 12-14 brix and add sugar to get it up to 21 brix before fermentation (this is only with Niagara).


----------



## Julie

*Jeep Invasion!!!!!!!1*

today starts the weekend of Bantam Jeep Festival. Tonight we will be on Main Street socializing with a bunch of jeepers and tomorrow we will be in the jeep playground.

Will be seeing some old jeep friends and making some new ones


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> today starts the weekend of Bantam Jeep Festival. Tonight we will be on Main Street socializing with a bunch of jeepers and tomorrow we will be in the jeep playground.
> 
> Will be seeing some old jeep friends and making some new ones



If I didnt have plans to paint tomorrow I would consider bringing the bike up...


----------



## ffemt128

I blended my Destiny (catawba, concord and fredonia) , the Andrea's Whine (niagra, concord, fredonia) and my concord niagra blend. I had 1/2 gallon of niagra and a gallon of Catawba left so both of those were backsweetened to about 1.010. After dinner I may back sweeten the remaining Fredonia to 1.008, the Concord to 1.010 and the Niagra to 1.008.

Phil, if youre concerned about your Niagra, I have 5 empty cases of clear bottles that they will fit into...lol...


----------



## Hokapsig

celebrating 27 years of marriage (my wife is the luckiest woman on the face of the earth) with a dinner out and drinking our own semi-sweet Diamond on the back deck.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> celebrating 27 years of marriage (my wife is the luckiest woman on the face of the earth) with a dinner out and drinking our own semi-sweet Diamond on the back deck.



You need to share the diamond...same as we shared the muscadine.


----------



## ffemt128

Went to Lowes and purchased the first round of paint for the house as well as a dehumidifier for the cellar. After all the rain we had it was showing an initial reading of 83%. Last check is 73%. Coming down...also have fans blowing. I set the cutoff humidity to 40%.


----------



## sour_grapes

Hokapsig said:


> celebrating 27 years of marriage (my wife is the luckiest woman on the face of the earth).



Why, was her sentence 27 years?


----------



## jojabri

Busy day! I mailed in some paperwork for our (*fingers crossed*) house, racked my blueberry/pm to secondary, checked on my SP and Tea Pee, they weren't after 6 weeks after Sparkolloid, so I racked superkleered 'em (BTW 2 cans of SodaStream Lemon/lime when back sweetening SP makes it taste like Sprite, YUMMY!!), made a grocery list and went to the store, received and sent off in my "coupon train," Dinner and dishes, 1 load of laundry, forced my boys to clean their room, and took care of the garbage.

I know that was a major run-on sentence, but that's the speed I've been running today. Fortunately my 1 gal of SP was clear, so I ran it over into a Few half gallons for tonight and a cookout tomorrow. Sipping a little tonight. I think I deserve a drink, even though I still need to attack the living room. But hey, I can sip, and work, and sip and work.


----------



## GreginND

Today is all about WMT competitions! Bottled up some port samples for the port competition. And started 5 gallons of dragon's blood for the DB competition.


----------



## tonyt

Question: What am I doing today?
Answer: Whole Pork Butt.


----------



## tonyt

Forgot the proof.


----------



## Hokapsig

Tony, that smells and tastes good just looking at the picture.....

Picked up 3 bags of triple berry mix along with a 25 pounds of sugar for the Dragon Blood Port. Sam's Club is putting me on their Christmas card list....


----------



## Enologo

Back to work today but over the weekend racked 12 gal. of Coastal White and 25 gal. of Syrah.


----------



## Boatboy24

Had my annual (or once every few years) physical this afternoon and got home early. FINALLY started the WinExpert South African Shiraz-Cab today, and racked the Chilean Viognier.

PS: I now know the SG of my pee.  not the skeeter variety, the real stuff. Yes, they measured that.


----------



## ibglowin

YUM! How many hours on your "Egg"?



tonyt said:


> Forgot the proof.


----------



## Boatboy24

tonyt said:


> Forgot the proof.



Nice butt!


----------



## Hokapsig

sanitizing more bottles and doing some more bench testing on the Cinnamon Pear. Looks like a final SG of 1.013.


----------



## vernsgal

Finally got some wines in primaries


----------



## reefman

Finally got a chance to catch up on reading this forum!


----------



## ffemt128

Heading home from work, may go to the local pool when I pick up our daughter since that is where she is. After that, dinner, pick up accent color paint from Lowes then off to the VFD business meeting.


----------



## bchilders

Headed down to do some manual weed control for some if my vines if the storms hold off


----------



## jojabri

Awesome day! Lunch with my daughter @ subway, picked up the boys and went to family night at the local pool, my parents showed up too! After swimming we went to Dairy queen for treats. It's been a very enjoyable day.

Gonna rack my DB to secondary, and see if the hubby wants to rack his beer.


----------



## Hokapsig

Came home to find that the high winds had loosened some of my siding. With the help of my neighbor, I had to scamper up and down to snap the siding back in. Ladders and heights are a younger man's game.

Making a batch of EZ PZ pee tonight. Also got my order of 1000 corks from Midwest.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mom was out at a friends son's HS graduation, so I had guys night in with my two boys. Hot dogs for dinner. I picked up the Lego Movie Blu Ray on the way home from work, so we watched that and enjoyed some popcorn (and a little Dragon Blood for Dad).


----------



## REDRUM

Racked my grenache/shiraz, it's smelling excellent... tasting pretty good too but obviously needs more time. Will keep bulk aging and bottle in 2-3 months.


----------



## sour_grapes

Hokapsig said:


> Ladders and heights are a younger man's game.



Amen, brother. I assembled a 17 foot scaffolding tower. Looks more like 40' if you ask me  . Standing on a pair of 2x8's that are 17' off the ground while maneuvering a scaffolding ring seems harder than I seem to recall similar tasks seeming a while back!


----------



## sour_grapes

And tonight I bottled a batch of CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo. Seems a bit KT-ish to me after 3 months in bulk aging ... :>


----------



## ffemt128

Went straight from work to the pool. Spent about an hour and a half at the pool with my wife and daughter then headed to Lowes for paint. Came home from Lowes, had a meat ball hoagie then friends came over and we had Margaritas... Great night. Now we are getting some much needed rain...Yeah, the garden will appreciate this.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> Ladders and heights are a younger man's game.


 
Don't I know that....The 40' ladder is getting harder and harder to maneuver by myself these days...


----------



## Johngottshall

Going to Split Rock wine&food festival 40ish wineries


----------



## Runningwolf

Johngottshall said:


> Going to Split Rock wine&food festival 40ish wineries



Have a good time. I was there last year as a vendor, what a zoo. An hour before opening there had to be 500 people lined up waiting to come in the gates. My issue with events like this is 90% of the people are there to drink, not taste wine. It's a good time out to get a cheap buzz. The most humorous part is listening to there pronunciations of the wines names. The two most requested is often times Chardonnay and Merlot and they don't like either. It's the two names they can think of the quickest while trying to sound like they know what they're talking about but don't have a clue. Blaufrankisch is a good seller because they like the name and never heard of it before.


----------



## reefman

Picked 15 lbs of sweet cherries today at the local U-pick farm.
None are destined for the winery (sigh!)


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the 2013 Malbec moved out of the barrel and the Petit Syrah moved in.


----------



## Hokapsig

someone must have slipped me a mushroom last night in the pizza sauce because its been a day sitting on the throne.

Looking to work in the winery this evening to do some bench testing since the wife will be out scrapbooking with her friends tonight.


----------



## jojabri

What am I doing today? Saving $122.55 today! Check out this awesome coupon haul today, all this for 13.07... Cha-ching! Behold the power of coupons!

4x 12pk Scott bathroom tissue
2x Schick Hydro 5 for men 
2x Schick Hydro Silk sensitive for women
1x Suave shampoo
1x Suave body wash
5x 3pk Dove ice cream bars (they sold out of the other types, BOO!)
5x Horizon mac-n-cheese
4x Hormel protein packs
6x 7-Up Ten 2 liters
4x Chef Boyardee
1x Old Orchard frozen juice (needed one for back-sweetening a batch)

you should have seen my husband's jaw drop. It was PRICELESS!


----------



## plowboy

Fingers crossed I can sneak away from work today and pick up 4 flats of strawberries. Found a friend of my brothers who is growing them and is willing to cut me a little deal. 

Last year I used 1 flat of berries to make 5 gals and it worked out ok but lacked that berry body. I figure 4 times the berries should take care of that problem. Lol


----------



## cmason1957

Stopped at our local fruit stand. They had mangoes 10 for $6.00 or $0.60 each. My wife and I picked up 60 of them and four pineapple. I believe we will be making some pineapple mango wine. It could be interesting. We have been cutting the meat off the mangoes and it is in the freezer. Probably coming out next weekend.


----------



## vernsgal

cmason1957 said:


> Stopped at our local fruit stand. They had mangoes 10 for $6.00 or $0.60 each. My wife and I picked up 60 of them and four pineapple. I believe we will be making some pineapple mango wine. It could be interesting. We have been cutting the meat off the mangoes and it is in the freezer. Probably coming out next weekend.



So do you have an easy way to cut the mangos? I did up a peach/mango last year and having never cut a mango, had a hell of a time. Then someone said they were easier if frozen 1st so I froze the rest and that made them too cold and slippery lol.


----------



## cmason1957

Oddly enough, I happened to see a video on Facebook that Alton Brown had posted about cutting a mango and it wasn't a horrible thing to do. I had never sliced one before. Here is the link: [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcEN2t3tPhk[/ame]

And a simple walkthrough, first, cut off enough of the "bottom" to enable the mango to sit flat. Now, peel the mango, but leave a patch of the skin on either side. Put your fingers on those pieces of skin you left, then use you knife and cut down along one side of the seed, flip around and do the other side, finally, remove any more of it, you want to remove. You can then chop up the four or five pieces you have.

It took about 3-4 minutes per mango, but no fingers were harmed. My mangoes are all chopped up and in bags, sitting in my freezer.


----------



## vernsgal

LOL. The 1st two I came close to being. So is it as easy as he shows?


----------



## Johngottshall

Bottled my apple wine that has been aging since Oct.22 2013 taste is real good and crystal clear since I filtered it.


----------



## cmason1957

vernsgal said:


> LOL. The 1st two I came close to being. So is it as easy as he shows?



It was much easier than I expected it to be. As easy as he shows, not really, but after doing as many of them as I did, it did get easier. 

One note, sharp knife and almost like a filet knife was the way to go.


----------



## Boatboy24

I racked the South African Shiraz Cabernet to Secondary. While I was in the lab, I cleaned up the fermenter and started the Monastrell Petit Verdot.


----------



## plowboy

Happy back seat was happy and the house now smells like a berry patch. 







Only took 9 large freezer bags to get it all on ice


----------



## sour_grapes

Pitched yeast on the WE LE Cabernet/Merlot.


----------



## non-grapenut

Stirred the elder flower and the Mimosa flower wines this morning. I'll be blending the Mimosa wine with peach wine when they're ready.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> It was much easier than I expected it to be. As easy as he shows, not really, but after doing as many of them as I did, it did get easier.
> 
> One note, sharp knife and almost like a filet knife was the way to go.



You could always grab one of these:


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> You could always grab one of these:



My bonus daughters boyfriend mentioned that and if I decide to do mango wine on a regular basis (like once a year or so), then yes, I would buy one of those. I had never heard of such a thing, before.


----------



## ou8amaus

So happy to have found some smaller containers so I can rack down instead of topping up. Bargain too... all of these for $20! Gotta love Kijiji. Soaking them in Oxyclean and we are off to the races.


----------



## Boatboy24

Great score!


----------



## Johngottshall

Racked and stabilized my trilogy white. Bottled 6 gallon batch of triple berry started a 3 gallon batch of Vintners Harvest blackberry all this after getting home at 5:00 from work I'm beat. LOL but it will be worth it.


----------



## Hokapsig

sanitizing bottles and Sparkleoiding the Cinnamon Pear. Also working on a lable that will pass the TTB scrutiny.


----------



## vernsgal

finally got my WOTM for June in primary. It's a Blueberry Rooibos de Provence


----------



## 3274mike

Cleaned out the freezer batch used things I was saving for different batches and combined them see what happens.
6lbs tripple berry
2lbs mulberry
12oz welches apple mango
16 cups of sugar starting sg of 1.070
and just for fun 6lbs zuchinni
32oz lemon juice
going with DB recipe and just adding what i find
see what happens


----------



## mjrisenhoover

Spent most of the day soaking wine bottles, hoping to bottle my 2012 Pinot Noir in a week or two.


----------



## ffemt128

Just de-labeled and cleaned about 24 bottles that have been sitting in the sink. Need to get the naxt batch after I sanitize these ones. Going out to dinner with my wife this evening, crappy weather, my try to rack and filter the Andrea's Whine, Destiny and Concord Niagra. I also need to backsweeten the remaining Concord, Catawba and Niagra.


----------



## jojabri

3274mike said:


> Cleaned out the freezer batch used things I was saving for different batches and combined them see what happens.
> 6lbs tripple berry
> 2lbs mulberry
> 12oz welches apple mango
> 16 cups of sugar starting sg of 1.070
> and just for fun 6lbs zuchinni
> 32oz lemon juice
> going with DB recipe and just adding what i find
> see what happens



You should submit that to the db competition. Lots a crazy recipes going on in this one.


----------



## bakervinyard

Helping my daughter and son-in-law pack and move. They were living with my wife and I for the past 6 months. They finally found a house. Yipee!!!! It's been fun but also crowded in the house for 4 adults. My wine cellar inventory should go up also, however with their mortgage payment they may not be able to afford any wine. LOL, Bakervinyard


----------



## Gwand

I'm in the Wiillamette valley today wine tasting pinots at Patricia Green and Ponci vineyards. I'll provide updates later after the tasting. Had dinner last night in Portland in a Peruvian restaurant called Andina. Outstanding food. I highly recommend.


----------



## ffemt128

Leaving work to pick up my 7 y/o then heading to the community pool with her.


----------



## wood1954

*finally able to relax and post again*

Hi, I've been so busy remodeling my house we bought in january, I've hardly had time to drink wine let alone post about it. The drywallers are hard at it in our master suite right now. Then i've only got to paint, tile the bathroom and shower, put up trim, have carpet laid, put new siding on. And still have to make the bathroom vanity. then i can start the rest of the house. so much for taking it easy when i retired. However last night i opened a bottle of last years cherry wine and it sure is good. It lost the cough syrupy taste and is really smooth now. My cranberry wine turned out very good as well. I've met a lot of my new neighbors and have been drinking more beer because 1 they do and 2 my wine is in the crawl space and not real accessible. All my wine-making gear is stored away till fall when I will make wine whether I'm done remodeling or not, gotta have priorities.


----------



## mjrisenhoover

Racked my 2013 Sangiacomo Merlot and scrubbed some more wine labels off bottles.


----------



## vernsgal

Waiting for hubby to get here. I haven't seen him for a month now. He had his last morning of work and headed out. Should be here in a few hours


----------



## pjd

I had a pretty good day today! It started by firing a long term pain in my a** employee and ended with the birth of my 6th grandchild! I'd make that trade any day!


----------



## Julie

Congrats Phil, grandparents are awesome.


----------



## Runningwolf

That is a great day Phil, Congratulations on the newest member of the family. I'll re post what I put on FB.


----------



## vernsgal

Congrats Phil! Nothing like holding a grandbaby! a new one especially!!


----------



## Hokapsig

Stuck in DC working on a nice day. But I was able to read a lot from the PA LCB on limited wineries. Almost ready to send in the state paperwork and $$, but still waiting on the TTB.


----------



## GreginND

Fighting with machines. Lawn tractor broke after mowing 1/4 of the farm. And my tractor quit after digging only 6 of the 200 post holes I need to dig. I just can't win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## cooldood

Brewed a nut brown ale and oatmeal stout


----------



## Gwand

Using wifi on Southwest flight from Oregon back home. We completed our all too brief tour of the Willamette Valley. An exceptionally beautiful part of the country. We stayed in a B&B called the DreamGivers Inn. Excellent choice. We tasted pinots at Patricia Green, Soter, Ponci and Willakenzie. All 4 wineries were in a beautiful setting and the owners/staff were very friendly. The pinots were great, the best being at Patricia Green. The wines are made in the Burgundian style and are more supple and delicate than Sonoma or Central Coast pinots. Tastings were free. Much less pretentiousness than Napa. We ate at the following restaurants and I recommend them all: cuvée, Recipe, Painted Lady and Rucker Wood. Painted Lady was pricey but the others had fantastic quality/value ratios. Heavy emphasis on local ingredients, Farm to Table model. On the last day we took a hike in Silver Falls State park, walking past 10 waterfalls over 8 miles. We will definitely return.


----------



## vernsgal

prepping for Vern's 65th birthday BBQ party for later today


----------



## Runningwolf

vernsgal said:


> prepping for Vern's 65th birthday BBQ party for later today



Well then what you're telling us is your avatar is 20 years old? No way is that good looking couple 65 years old.


----------



## vernsgal

Runningwolf said:


> Well then what you're telling us is your avatar is 20 years old? No way is that good looking couple 65 years old.



Lol thanks Dan, but my avatar is a pic of me with Trevor Linden( former Hockey Canuck player)


----------



## jojabri

We had a late supper of A1 marinated grilled boneless ribs, cheddar broccolli rice, and a salad. I'd been begging the hubby to get the grill ready for weeks because I am scared it might have a spider inside. KY does have a decent population of brown recluses and black widows.

After supper the hubby cuddled in and did some computer work and I hit the la and filtered and bottled 5 gal Sprite Skeeter Pee, 5 gal cranberry/pomegranate, 4gal apple/cherry, and 4 gal blueberry/pomegranate. I also filtered my "Tea Pee" which IG going quite well.

BTW, this Sprite SP is DANGEROUS! I had intended it to be served over ice on poolside gatherings, so I made it STOUT! Turns out, the SodaStream syrup totally masked the alcohol taste, so one could drink A LOT before even realizing. Gonna have to be careful with this one!


----------



## Dominique1978

I look for a new job in the wine business. Some ideas?


----------



## plowboy

^wine taster


----------



## Dominique1978

It's my personality favourite


----------



## plowboy

I started the big thaw today. 7 freezer bag full of berries just begging to be mushed and fermented. 







And there are still 2 bags in the freezer to be rendered into a fpack at a later date


----------



## plowboy

Side note:

If your thawing that much stuff in a bucket put a drip tray under it. I had a stream of water making a break for it through the kitchen. Condensation was collecting on the side of the bucket and pooling on our crooked floors. Lol. Lesson learned.


----------



## Hokapsig

Well, my consulting gig has now ended after 15 years. Although I feel like my mistress that paid me money has jilted me, I have been able to pay off my house early and put one and half kids through college by paying cash made from this part time job. Though my income will be cut by about 1/3, I now have all my Sundays to spend with family, friends and my wines. Maybe this is the kick that I need to get the professional winery going. I still have my full time job, and can pick up one day training jobs as needed. My wife is very happy that this has ended. But I'm a numbers guy....


----------



## sour_grapes

Going to see Bonnie Raitt (among other acts) at the world's largest music festival !


----------



## Boatboy24

Who else you plan on seeing?

An 11 day festival? Impressive. I have but one music festival experience, but it was fantastic. I spent 5 days at Bonnaroo and it was one of the most interesting experiences of my life. I can't imagine what Woodstock must have been like.


----------



## Gwand

Boatboy24 said:


> Who else you plan on seeing?
> 
> An 11 day festival? Impressive. I have but one music festival experience, but it was fantastic. I spent 5 days at Bonnaroo and it was one of the most interesting experiences of my life. I can't imagine what Woodstock must have been like.



My brother and sister were at Woodstock. I unfortunately selected to go to wrestling camp that week. Woodstock was held about 20 minutes north of the small town I grew up in.


----------



## cooldood

Working on my manifesto


----------



## ffemt128

Racked 20 gallons of various blends and back sweetened a gallon of apple to 1.000. Very tasty. Need to check acid in the other 5, adjust if needed, backsweeten, filter and start bottling.


----------



## plowboy

Quick question: I picked up some apple cider to use as a filler in my strawberry batch. Didn't look and the cider has that dreaded potassium sorbate in it. No idea what the concentration would be. 

Question is, if I mix it all together will the yeast still do it's thing?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Who else you plan on seeing?
> 
> An 11 day festival? Impressive. I have but one music festival experience, but it was fantastic. I spent 5 days at Bonnaroo and it was one of the most interesting experiences of my life. I can't imagine what Woodstock must have been like.



I did not get to see a lot else, unfortunately. We had to camp out at one of the stages to "reserve" our seats to Bonnie Raitt. We got to see a local band and also The James Hunter Six (an English R&B/Soul group) before Bonnie took the stage. We also got to hear a bit of Dave Matthews, but from a great distance. Although we geezers didn't make it abed until 1 AM, after riding the bus home with many "spirited" twentysomethings, it was a nice evening all around.


----------



## Hokapsig

My wife and daughter are leaving for Vail Colorado for a family wedding (her side), so the boy and I will go to a neighborhood picnic, then come back to the house and watch the firework competitions in the neighborhood. I have all weekend to work on the winery license and the wines. And I get to play Call of Duty with no one to fuss at me.


----------



## plowboy

I'm making it rain today


----------



## heatherd

Today I started a LE WE Oregon Pinot Noir and a OB Seville Orange Sangria, and stirred my two Chilean Cabernet Sauvigons. And drinking a glass of Chenin Blanc (although not one I made) on a great day off work.  Happy 4th of July to all.
Heather


----------



## Elmer

Gone phishing 



This is my green hats 8th show (but not my 8th show)




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I had some free time today by myself – So I cleaned and sanitized 192 bottles and transferred while filtering and bottled and corked them all, before the wife came home .


----------



## cooldood

That's a lot of wine.


----------



## Hokapsig

with my wife out of town for a wedding, I found out that I can get a LOT of stuff done. Vacuuming floors, cleaning bathrooms, washing my car, laundry, sanitizing more bottles and getting more wine supplies. 

Can someone please explain this "marriage is good" thing to me again???


----------



## calvin

Hokapsig said:


> with my wife out of town for a wedding, I found out that I can get a LOT of stuff done. Vacuuming floors, cleaning bathrooms, washing my car, laundry, sanitizing more bottles and getting more wine supplies.
> 
> Can someone please explain this "marriage is good" thing to me again???



Don't get me started. Please!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Hokapsig said:


> with my wife out of town for a wedding, I found out that I can get a LOT of stuff done. Vacuuming floors, cleaning bathrooms, washing my car, laundry, sanitizing more bottles and getting more wine supplies.
> 
> Can someone please explain this "marriage is good" thing to me again???



Did you see how much i got done in the short period of time that she was away and I actually missed counting 3 cases of wine !!! - LOL


----------



## jojabri

Over the winter our big grill got damaged and was no longer useable. Today we picked up the hubby a new grill from a craigslist find then had an impromptu cookout to break her in. We keep our large grill at my parent's house so they were stupid happy to have one again. Especially since the only grill they have access to is my brothers and with grill comes his 4 WILD out-of-control kids.

I'm glad we still have our small ones here. That means we don't have to invite my siblings over. 

Oh, I also picked up 2, 25 boxes of sugar up from GFS.


----------



## Runningwolf

jojabri said:


> Over the winter our big grill got damaged and was no longer useable. Today we picked up the hubby a new grill from a craigslist find then had an impromptu cookout to break her in. We keep our large grill at my parent's house so they were stupid happy to have one again. Especially since the only grill they have access to is my brothers and with grill comes his 4 WILD out-of-control kids.
> 
> I'm glad we still have our small ones here. That means we don't have to invite my siblings over.
> 
> Oh, I also picked up 2, 25 boxes of sugar up from GFS.



Having trouble understanding this post


----------



## Boatboy24

Started a small batch of limoncello tonight:


----------



## Johngottshall

Started a 5 gallon batch of blueberry wine


----------



## ou8amaus

In Paris for the week, so far loving everything, especially the wine... anyone have any reasonable suggestions?


----------



## Boatboy24

ou8amaus said:


> In Paris for the week, so far loving everything, especially the wine... anyone have any reasonable suggestions?



Wine or otherwise? 

My parents just got back from two and a half weeks in France. They spent a few days in Paris. One place they had dinner was called Le Coq Rico. Not cheap, but not crazy expensive either. They said it was very good. Another recommended place (near the Arc) is called Foquette's. More expensive, but as I understand, excellent. And if you want to drop some Euros, go to the Jules Vern in the Eiffel Tower.  I think all 3 places may require reservations.


----------



## ou8amaus

Boatboy24 said:


> Wine or otherwise?



Thanks! All advice is much appreciated, but I was mainly aiming at wine. I just had a bottle of Roche Mazet Cab. Really decent bottle of wine... for about 4$ a bottle. Outperforms the other 6 bottles we have tried that were between 5$ and 10$.


----------



## ffemt128

Taking a 1/2 day of work today and also took tomorrow off to work on the painting the house. Today I'll only work until about 3:00 as my 7 y/o has invited 3 of her friends over to swim in our pool. I'm picking them up around 3:15 or so. I should be able to get 3-4 hours of painting in before then.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just finished racking the Yakima Syrah out of the Vadai, and the Tempranillo-Garnacha into it. Both really good so far (had to sneak a taste or two, of course). The Syrah is big and juicy. Oak was barely discernible, so I gave it an ounce of French cubes and 3/4 tsp of Tancor. I'll let it sit for a few weeks, then bottle. The Tempranillo-Garnacha is wonderfully fruity, and dry at the same time. Oh, the benefits of blending. Despite it's relatively dark color, it is medium bodied. It's going to be tough to keep this one around, I think.


----------



## Hokapsig

racked the cranberry pomegranate....


----------



## jojabri

As I was cooking dinner for us and the kids, my mom invited me to karaoke, set up my babysitting, and paid for my drinks... mommy had a well needed good night.


----------



## ShelleyDickison

After taking the labels off 5 cases of wine bottles and getting them all cleaned up I decided to play with a new toy my husband bought me. So I made this. 



It's the first one I ever made.


----------



## Dominique1978

Seafood meets sweetwine.


----------



## jojabri

ShelleyDickison said:


> After taking the labels off 5 cases of wine bottles and getting them all cleaned up I decided to play with a new toy my husband bought me. So I made this. View attachment 16747
> View attachment 16748
> View attachment 16749
> 
> It's the first one I ever made.



What toy does that?


----------



## ShelleyDickison

jojabri said:


> What toy does that?



I would think any of the cricut machines, but Roy just bought me the Cricut Explorer. You basically just cut everything out and then put it together. This one took 2 hours or so but I would think once you get the hang of it, the time would go down. Well thats what I am hoping anyway.


----------



## jojabri

ShelleyDickison said:


> I would think any of the cricut machines, but Roy just bought me the Cricut Explorer. You basically just cut everything out and then put it together. This one took 2 hours or so but I would think once you get the hang of it, the time would go down. Well thats what I am hoping anyway.



I was thinking Cricut, but wasn't sure. Very pretty BTW. 

I love my Cricket. I don't have many cartridges, but I am able to hook it to the laptop to make custom cutouts.


----------



## GreginND

Finally a calm day. I carefully sprayed the vineyard with glyphosate. I'd be very surprised if I hit any of the vines. I was painstakingly slow going by hand. I have no alternative against this damn mallow that is taking over. Now that my trellis poles are in I have to get grass planted.


----------



## cooldood

Taking Sam swimming


----------



## pjd

Today is a rainy Sunday so a perfect time to catch up on necessary winery chores. Racked 18 carboys of Chilean reds and washed and de-labeled 6 cases of bottles. The Chilean reds are excellent! This year when I bought the juice buckets, i hit them with a pretty good dose of k-meta then inoculated the juice with a starter of RC-212 yeast. this in an effort to preserve some aromas. I am happy to say that it worked! I can certainly tell the varietal by the aroma, in the past, they all smelled alike. I believe this yeast choice is making a big difference in this years wine!


----------



## plowboy

Took marlin swimming lol


----------



## ffemt128

I didnt get much work on the house done today due to intermittent rain. It was still a very productive weekend. About 4:00 I went to the cellar and filtered 36 gallons of last year PA juices. Most were blends. Will likely bottle this week...


----------



## buffalofrenchy

started an American Pale Ale.
cleaned bottles for tomorrow - Dragon blood bottling.


----------



## buffalofrenchy

Dominique1978 said:


> Seafood meets sweetwine.



looks good. hungry now


----------



## ffemt128

Brought the bike out to the dealership for first service. Hoping to make it home before the rain starts...may try to bottle some blends this afternoon.


----------



## buffalofrenchy

Bottling dragon blood


----------



## ffemt128

After getting back from taking the bike for service appt and after I finished working for the day I started bottling those wines which were filtered yesterday. I managed to get 26 gallons bottled. I now have a dilemma, I have more empty carboys than I have full.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug that is a good thing. Now is the time to seriously start bottling and emptying carboys in preparation of CA & Italian Pails along with the local harvest.


----------



## ffemt128

Im definately looking forward to local stuff. Going to concentrate on seyval, vidal, diamond, reisling and a few others. I have a stock built up so I want to go for some higher end stuff. I get the chilean reds, may pick up one or 2 italian pails and try mlf on them. Any local reds I get I may also get grapes and do a combination.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Im definately looking forward to local stuff. Going to concentrate on seyval, vidal, diamond, reisling and a few others. I have a stock built up so I want to go for some higher end stuff. I get the chilean reds, may pick up one or 2 italian pails and try mlf on them. Any local reds I get I may also get grapes and do a combination.



Good luck, most of the Vidal in the region died along with a good deal of the reds. I'm sure what is left, will be scooped up by the wineries. They are already buying juice from Oregon due to lack of crop.


----------



## ffemt128

Bummer to hear that Dan.


----------



## Hokapsig

racked the Diamond (still dropping crystals) and back sweetening it too. Added some Orange/Pineapple concentrate to 6 gallons of Moscato. Getting ready to backsweeten and bottle the Cranberry Pomegranate.


----------



## jojabri

Ripped off my local Meijer store by getting $209.66 worth of goods for $60.74. This included enough Old Orchard frozen juice concentrate for 5 gal apple/cherry and 5 gal apple/passion/mango batches. Guess what I'm doing tomorrow?


----------



## plowboy

Today has been a rough one. Had to get my wisdom teeth pulled. Thankfully we got a inch and a 1/2 of rain yesterday. Add that to the steady, almost weekly rainfall and it feels like the farm is on auto pilot. So being grounded to the couch for a couple days is not the end of the world.


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday I managed to get my remaining Concord and Niagra into bottles. Today after work I'm going to concentrate on racking the chilean wines and hopefully racking both the Cherry and Apple wines into another carboy. They have been sitting patiently since the begining of may and are in need of back sweetening and acid adjustments.


----------



## heatherd

Today, working. Tonight, racking orange sangria kit and blending together my two Chilean Cabernet Sauvignon batches in preparation for bottling tomorrow after work. I have four kits waiting so want to move things along.


----------



## plowboy

Wondering if the sediment in my strawberry batch will compress any more. Been at that hight for 4 days now. 







I'm also wondering if the skittles batch will get any clearer on its own. Been that opaque for 3+ months now. 






The joys of being a little green behind the ears


----------



## ffemt128

I racked 35 gallons of wine after work. The apple and cherry are crystal clear. The 0ct 2013 Brianna is still cloudy though no real sediment. All the Chilean reds look and smell wonderful. I dont think I'll do Chilean white ever again. It all seems to have a very distinct odor. I know the odor is not me as I've smelled it in other Chilean white wine. Looking forward to fall juices..


----------



## Runningwolf

Plowboy, I remember my skittles looking the same way. Try some super Kleer on it first then filter it. That is the only thing that worked for me and it was worth it.


----------



## plowboy

Did you run it through a 1 or 5 micron filter? I'm not in a hurry yet, should be bottled in the dec/jan range


----------



## ffemt128

Today I hope to finish up he trim on the rear of my house. Need to paint the high accent color and install trim around he window we installed last year. I'm also hoping to get the downspouts painted today. If I can accomplish that I'll be a happy camper for today.


----------



## Runningwolf

I went through a 1 micron followed up with a .45 at the time of bottling. Why are you waiting to bottle? Clear and filter the wine. As soon as it's done dropping and clear you can bottle, it's not going to get better.


----------



## plowboy

It's all about time. I have a major lack of it this time of year. I still have to back sweeten it and all that jazz


----------



## jojabri

plowboy said:


> Wondering if the sediment in my strawberry batch will compress any more. Been at that hight for 4 days now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also wondering if the skittles batch will get any clearer on its own. Been that opaque for 3+ months now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The joys of being a little green behind the ears



My Skittles did that too. I went back and read the thread more thoroughly, and found Photoactivist's results with using amylase enzyme. It cleared mine right up. Apparently Skittles has a starch in it that the amylase breaks down into sugars. 

Totally worked in my case.


----------



## ffemt128

ffemt128 said:


> Today I hope to finish up he trim on the rear of my house. Need to paint the high accent color and install trim around he window we installed last year. I'm also hoping to get the downspouts painted today. If I can accomplish that I'll be a happy camper for today.



I actually managed to accomplish this..go figure.....


----------



## plowboy

Had a very minor set back today. Went to rack my strawberry today just to find out that I have no empty carboys. 

Noobie problems. Time to buy a couple more.


----------



## vernsgal

plowboy said:


> I'm also wondering if the skittles batch will get any clearer on its own. Been that opaque for 3+ months now.



I did 2 identical skittle batches using the Amalyse Enzyme but found I also needed to use a clearing agent. In 1 I used Sparkolloid , it was left with a kinda ghostly looking thing. The 2nd one I used Kieselsol & Chitosan and it cleared perfect.


----------



## plowboy

Amalyse and super clear are on order now. Odds are that will sold all the problems.


----------



## vernsgal

I'm taking a much needed day off from everything. Actually got some kitchen time in and made bread and blueberry banana muffins


----------



## Hokapsig

didn't do squat today with anything. Just sat back and enjoyed the rain. We are drinking our own Diamonds and Catawba. My wife will return the girl to school tomorrow as they both go back to the school city for a baby shower. I get the whole day to myself.


----------



## jojabri

vernsgal said:


> I did 2 identical skittle batches using the Amalyse Enzyme but found I also needed to use a clearing agent. In 1 I used Sparkolloid , it was left with a kinda ghostly looking thing. The 2nd one I used Kieselsol & Chitosan and it cleared perfect.



I forgot to mention that I also used Super Kleer


----------



## Hokapsig

racked and backsweetened the Isabella, and racked the Skeeter Pee to glass. When my bottler gets home from his trip, we will have Cranberry Pomegranate, Isabella and more Catawba to bottle. I need some carboy space....


----------



## ffemt128

Spent 10 hours yesterday setting up for the church festival. Today I spent 7.5 hours painting the spindles on the front porch. I managed to get the base color and one coat on the red rings. Still need probably 2 coats of red and then do the green center ring all the way around. About 6 hours worth of work then I can sand the floor and get it into paint...


----------



## plowboy

Had myself a close call today. Seal on the pipe failed and washed out a big hole right beside the diesel tanks tire. A couple more second of water flow and she would have rolled. Lucky for me I cranked up the Murphy switches for all the pumps, that way if this very scenario happened the pump would turn its self off. Before it would have run till somebody turned it off. Some days past plowboy really looks out for me. Other days, not so much. Lol


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the South African Shiraz Cab and the Monastrell-Petit Verdot racked from secondary and stabilized.


----------



## plowboy

Bought the crib midget his first truck today. It's a little tired but it only cost me ten bucks. Slap a new coat of paint on it and it's good to go


----------



## blackspanish777

Racked my mustang grape wine to carboy and started a Red Table wine with mesquite chips. Awesome wine day!


----------



## beano

*Just my day*

I bottled me-self some Blueberry Dragon Blood (Ye olde Blue Blood) this afternoon after I came home from the Express Care. My German Shepard dog likes to carry around the rocks (large rocks) my wife puts around her flower beds. She left a 5 pounder out in the yard just off the deck steps and I went out in the dark barefooted to get some wine bottles from storage and gave it a good swift kick. Instant broken toe. And of course I waited 4 days before I decided , after much swelling and a lot of pain, that perhaps I did more than stub that toe. Spent 5 hours doing that so pretty much a wasted day.... except for the Blue Blood of course.


----------



## heatherd

Enjoying a glass of my Italian Barolo, extremely tasty. It has good oak, nice fruit, and has aged nicely (if I do say so myself). 
Heather


----------



## ffemt128

Enjoying my 2nd glass of 2013 Concord, getting ready to kill the bottle. So much on the mind the past 2 days.


----------



## jojabri

Busy day, and its not even over @ 3AM. *le sigh* I picked up a small chest freezer to convert into a keezer for the Hubby's home brew and most of the parts I need at Lowes. I had to go ahead and bottle my quad-berry DB so I could move some carboys off the kitchen table to remove the table leaf. All this so we had sufficient space for his keezer. TBH, I'll prolly carb up some SP and keep that on tap too.

Now I'm cleaning house as my pops-in-law will be spending the weekend here while we work a wedding in Cincinnati.

IDK IG I'm looking more forward to the wedding/ paycheck or picking up carboys and things from Craigslist & kegging equipment @ the Corny keg place.

Anyway, back to house cleaning. *le sigh* once more.


----------



## ffemt128

jojabri said:


> Busy day, and its not even over @ 3AM. *le sigh* I picked up a small chest freezer to convert into a keezer for the Hubby's home brew and most of the parts I need at Lowes. I had to go ahead and bottle my quad-berry DB so I could move some carboys off the kitchen table to remove the table leaf. All this so we had sufficient space for his keezer. TBH, I'll prolly carb up some SP and keep that on tap too.
> 
> Now I'm cleaning house as my pops-in-law will be spending the weekend here while we work a wedding in Cincinnati.
> 
> IDK IG I'm looking more forward to the wedding/ paycheck or picking up carboys and things from Craigslist & kegging equipment @ the Corny keg place.
> 
> Anyway, back to house cleaning. *le sigh* once more.


 
Sparkling Skeeter Pee is yummy....


----------



## ffemt128

Just checked the ph and ta from my 2013 Elderberry. Ph was 3.41 and ta was .758% I can live with that. I think it may be time to back sweeten to 1.002 and get into some bottles.

Heading over to Boardman Ohio in a little bit. Nice day for a ride on the bike..


----------



## Boatboy24

Sipping what didn't fit into bottles from my first batch of homemade limoncello. It is already smoother and has better flavor than the store bought stuff.


----------



## ffemt128

Boatboy24 said:


> Sipping what didn't fit into bottles from my first batch of homemade limoncello. It is already smoother and has better flavor than the store bought stuff.


 
I have 3/4 gallon of that in the cellar that I need to bottle. It's a year old.


----------



## Boatboy24

ffemt128 said:


> I have 3/4 gallon of that in the cellar that I need to bottle. It's a year old.



My gosh, man! How do you keep it around that long? 

I need to stock up on Everclear. It's illegal here in VA, and word is neighboring Maryland will be banning its sale soon. I'm going to do an orangecello next.


----------



## plowboy

Ahh yes everclear. Only place you can get it in Canada is Alberta. One reason in a list as long as my arm why Alberta is the best province


----------



## GreginND

Finishing my trellises. I have the posts all back filled and solid. I put up the H-brace supports earlier this week and did all the wires for them today. Now I can finally string my wires. 





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm going to do an orangecello next.



I did a citruscello consisting of lemons, oranges and grapefruit. Needless to say it didn't hang around long


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the Chilean Cab/Merlot racked and stabilized this morning. Headed to the DMB show tonight.


----------



## Elmer

Patching and repairing dry wall in my bathroom (I don't like taping or compound joint)


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin

Dang, looking awesome Greg!



GreginND said:


> Finishing my trellises. I have the posts all back filled and solid. I put up the H-brace supports earlier this week and did all the wires for them today. Now I can finally string my wires.


----------



## plowboy

So how much Amalyse Enzyme did you guys use for a 5gal skittles batch? Package is lacking instructions and I'm too lazy to google it lol


----------



## Hokapsig

picked up a used (brand new) ebulliometer in the box today from a small winery that is closing up (with a line on some production equipment). After that, we visited some local wineries to scout the competition and just drive around the PA mountains on a nice day. After dinner at BWW (thinking of Mrs. Danger Dave) we enjoyed our own Diamond on the back deck until the lightening chased us inside.....


----------



## Mtman

Yesterday I bottled 29 bottles of skeeter pee and 26 bottles of coffee wine. I gave a couple bottles of skeeter pee away and was told its very good . Today I start another batch of skeeter pee.


----------



## Hokapsig

sanitizing carboys and adding some Super Kleer to the Cinnamon Pear and Cinnamon Cherry wine.


----------



## cooldood

degassing with this


----------



## ffemt128

Painted the accent colors of the porch railings this am. Racked and filtered 6 gallons of apple, 6 gall9ns of cherry and 5 gallons of Brianna. I'm a little dissappointed in the Cherry. Flavor is very subtle compared to other cherry wines I've tasted. if I get cherry again this year, I'll purchase cherries as well and ferment both together..


----------



## cmason1957

Bottled 18 gallons of wine. 6 dragons blood, 6 caramel apple, 6 plain apple. 

Juiced 80 lbs of pears. I have made pear a few times before and clearing it is always a bit of a hassle. Thought I would try something different this time.


----------



## Runningwolf

cmason1957 said:


> Juiced 80 lbs of pears. I have made pear a few times before and clearing it is always a bit of a hassle. Thought I would try something different this time.



Clearing pear was simple for me after following someone's directions. I believe it was Turock that told me to add Bento three days after the start of fermentation. It worked like a charm. I have a thread on it somewhere here if you do a search.


----------



## Boyd

Messed with my wine today, some of it, the elderberry is from 2011.

Still in the carboy. Figured it needed to age awhile.

Bottled and gave away about 250 bottle so far this year.

Must still be in my first childhood yet at 75. Still prefer milk. 

Got another 12 gallons or so of wild grape in a large carboy not in the picture.


----------



## Hokapsig

cleaned and rinsed bottles and put them on the rack to dry. Put another batch in to soak. Labeled the Sweet Diamond and some of the Cranberry Pom. 3 more carboys cleaned and ready for more juice in September. Slurping on a Wingate Winery Concord.


----------



## cmason1957

Runningwolf said:


> Clearing pear was simple for me after following someone's directions. I believe it was Turock that told me to add Bento three days after the start of fermentation. It worked like a charm. I have a thread on it somewhere here if you do a search.



Thanks, I'll have to search for it.


----------



## jojabri

Spent the day reprogramming laptops and doing housewife stuff. Spent the evening helping the hubby fire off his second batch of homebrew. I'm so proud of him!


----------



## ffemt128

I managed to get my Apple, Cherry and Brianna into bottles last night. I'm sad to report that at the present time I only have 5 full carboys...


----------



## JohnT

ffemt128 said:


> I managed to get my Apple, Cherry and Brianna into bottles last night. I'm sad to report that at the present time I only have 5 full carboys...


 
That is positively obscene! Only 5 carboys? Tell us how you arrived at such a lowly state....


----------



## JohnT

Today is my birthday, so I am going out to 90 Acres for dinner after work. BEST FOOD EVER!


----------



## Boatboy24

Happy birthday, John!


----------



## ffemt128

JohnT said:


> That is positively obscene! Only 5 carboys? Tell us how you arrived at such a lowly state....


 
I bottled everything except for my almost year old Elderberry and the 4 carboys of Chilean juice. In the past 2 weeks alone I bottled close to 275 bottles. 

I need to clean off the shelves so that I can build a rack in their place once I get done painting my house...


----------



## Boatboy24

ffemt128 said:


> I'm sad to report that at the present time I only have 5 full carboys...



I think you're looking at this from the wrong angle. You have 5 empty carboys, it's peach season, and CA grape harvest is just weeks away. You are in great shape, as I see it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Worked from home today, so I used my normal commute time to bottle the 2013 Chilean Malbec.


----------



## GreginND

It is our anniversary. Going to celebrate at a local vineyard with a premium steak dinner and try some wine from new experimental North Dakota grape varieties. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf

JohnT said:


> Today is my birthday, so I am going out to 90 Acres for dinner after work. BEST FOOD EVER!





GreginND said:


> It is our anniversary. Going to celebrate at a local vineyard with a premium steak dinner and try some wine from new experimental North Dakota grape varieties.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Happy Birthday John and Happy Anniversary Greg. I'll be looking for pictures tonight. ......No silly boys, of the food I meant!


----------



## Boatboy24

Happy Anniversary Greg!


----------



## GreginND

Thanks. Here
You go dan. 



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Runningwolf

Yeah baby, that's my style


----------



## Boatboy24

Going hiking with the family, then cooking up some Jerk chicken for dinner. It's not the best pairing, but I'll be wishing 'Happy Birthday' to my Cellar Craft LR 2012 Red Mountain Trio by cracking open an bottle.


----------



## Rocky

We are on the last leg of our remodeling project where we converted our Den to a TV room, Living Room to an Office/Library and Family Room to a little more formal Living Room. Yesterday my carpenter put up the crown in the Living Room and I will do the finishing (filling nail holes, caulking and painting). Monday, the crown molding goes up in the Upper Hall and Upper Foyer. That will be a joy to finish, working 20 feet in the air! We are still waiting for our last two pieces of transom for over the doors to the Office/Library. The company that is making them measured wrong for the long piece and the missing short piece was broken when delivered. All in all, it has been a great adventure and I have done a lot myself saving "bee cups" bucks.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice, I love the french doors.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> We are on the last leg of our remodeling project where we converted our Den to a TV room, Living Room to an Office/Library and Family Room to a little more formal Living Room.



Rocky, do you and Bev get confused when you say something like "It's in the Living Room"?


----------



## Rocky

sour_grapes said:


> Rocky, do you and Bev get confused when you say something like "It's in the Living Room"?



We did for a while. It was, "Do you mean the old living room or the new living room?" We are able to keep it straight now. I did misstate in my original post. We are making a less formal living room or a more formal family room, take your pick. Previously, we had the TV in the family room and it dictated the layout of the room and its function. We never used the old living room to any great extent. This new functionality makes the home much more the way we live.


----------



## Enologo

Well it's back to the old grind this morning but over the weekend I racked 4 carboys of the Chilian Syrah and one of Dragon's Blood. Went out to dinner with my two brothers in law. Yesterday we baby sat for our two granddaughters. It was a nice weekend.


----------



## the_rayway

Had an extra long weekend! Bryan and I took Friday off and sent the kids to daycare. Got started cleaning out our 'mystery garage'. Came full with our house when we bought it. (found a Singer from 1902, a Honda Sprint scooter, antique pot bellied stove, etc.etc.)

Spent lots of time with the kids, poor little stinkers were worn out today after swimming. Also canned 3 patches of pearsauce, and 1 large batch of applesauce. 

I'm tired, but content


----------



## vernsgal

Today was a recoup day after kids and grandbaby left. Spent the day at the stove making jellies. 2 batches of Ray's habanero apricot, 1 batch mint and 1 batch blackberry habanero.
Tomorrow I have to tend to my neglected wines.


----------



## plowboy

So after quite possible the most pain in the butt racking (first time racking down from a 5gal to a 3gal and 1gal jug, turned out I had 4-1/2 gals of liquid) I found myself short 2 airlocks. Some quick farm engineering later and the problem was solved. 







I'll have to pick up a couple more 1 gals to round things out better. 






The joys of being new and still building up the equipment stock.


----------



## reefman

Anybody else read this article?
Disturbing to know that homemade wine can't be shipped except to a lab or for competition.

http://blog.eckraus.com/blog/wine-m...nemakers+Beware!+One+More+Way+To+Get+Arrested...


----------



## reefman

plowboy said:


> So after quite possible the most pain in the butt racking (first time racking down from a 5gal to a 3gal and 1gal jug, turned out I had 4-1/2 gals of liquid) I found myself short 2 airlocks. Some quick farm engineering later and the problem was solved.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to pick up a couple more 1 gals to round things out better.
> 
> 
> 
> The joys of being new and still building up the equipment stock.



Very creative Plowboy, I'm going to hang that picture on the winery wall in case I find myself in a similar situation.


----------



## plowboy

I could have piped 3 bottles into the one airlock but I was short a tee. The funny thing is all that was included in the box with the vaccine break bleeder.


----------



## ibglowin

That's why we only ship "steak marinade".



reefman said:


> Anybody else read this article?
> Disturbing to know that homemade wine can't be shipped except to a lab or for competition....


----------



## reefman

I guess I'll be making Steak Marinade from now on.


----------



## 2020steve

*Racking in the Morning*

Racked four carboys this morning cleaned up and went to the beach.


----------



## Brigitte

Today has been productive so far for me. I took my first batch of basil out of my dehydrator, pulled leaves off stems and crumbled it nicely and sealed it up in a jar with my food saver. I checked on my still pregnant goat, played with the kittens at the barn and am contemplating putting some honeydew melon slices in my dehydrator, and I will be grating up zucchini for the freezer for zucchini bread this fall and winter! 
I am also spending a lot of time looking at wine recipes and wine making equipment .... I am a newbie planning on making my first wine soon! love this site! so glad I found it!
Brigitte


----------



## Boatboy24

2020steve said:


> Racked four carboys this morning cleaned up and went to the beach.


----------



## ffemt128

I picked 6 bags of elderberries this am, probably about 40 lbs. Now I'm going to have my morning coffee then start on the dreaded front dormer of my house. It's pretty much the only thing left to paint..


----------



## ffemt128

This is my project for the weekend. Scrape, sand, replace trimwork on facia boards and get back into paint. Ladders are up, coffee is going down. Should be on the roof shortly..


----------



## Boatboy24

ffemt128 said:


> This is my project for the weekend. Scrape, sand, replace trimwork on facia boards and get back into paint. Ladders are up, coffee is going down. Should be on the roof shortly..



Better you than me! 

Headed to the farm shortly to pick peaches. I wasn't planning on making a peach wine this year. But I had a bottle of my 2012 the other night and it was quite good. I may change my mind on a 2014 peach wine before the day is done.


----------



## ibglowin

*3 Cases a Day Keeps the Dr. Away!*

Started last weekend sorting, cleaning and stacking cases of empties prior to blending my 2012 wines from fresh grapes via Lodi, CA. In total 18 cases of bottles are needed for this venture! I have 12 Gallons of Cabernet Sauvignon, 12 Gallons of Zinfandel, 12 Gallons of Syrah and 6 gallons of Petit Syrah to play with. I have 6 blends I am looking at recreating with these wines. Taste test from last weekend was very pleasing!


----------



## GreginND

On my way to SFO for a conference and wine tasting later this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## GreginND

Actually not on my way yet. Copilot is sick. Waiting for a replacement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ffemt128

Done with the dormer other than the decorative trim on the facia board. That will be tomorrow am when I can work in the shade. Trim is already painted, just needs nailed up.


----------



## tonyt

Made 16 Sicilian Arancini. Ready to be fried for daughter and daughter-in-law's birthdays next weekend. Oops is one missing? T'was delicious!


----------



## sour_grapes

Actually started installing some of the clay tiles on my garage roof. Woo-hoo!


----------



## the_rayway

Crushed and pressed 250 Lbs of crab apples with the family today. So much fun! Ended up with 9 Gallons UK out of it (close to 11 Gal US). Some will be pasteurized for juice - the kids couldn't stop drinking it, a gallon went into the freezer for a later project, and the last bit I split into two-three gallon batches. One will be Tom's Apple Cider recipe, and the other is currently sitting at an SG of 1.095 using entirely golden brown sugar. 

Also had to set a gallon aside for Mom as she wants it for making spiced cider at Christmas. Good, productive day!


----------



## Hokapsig

picked about 30 pounds of crab apples, then had to move the boy back home from his college apartment. So I get my bottler/cellar rat back for a while until he pays off his student loans, gets money for a car and a down payment on a house/apartment. But, we did donate some of his college furniture to a less fortunate family, which made us feel good. Took a Catawba and a Cranberry Pomegranate to a party, and we are drinking a Catawba right now to close out the night....


----------



## Elmer

Spent all day Friday at Da Bronx Zoo.
Spent all day Sat at an amusement park with my kids.
Had intended to spend today racking wine, but came home to no hot water.
Looks like I will be repairing the hot water heater


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## cimbaliw

Prepping for goulash



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ffemt128

Just ordered 2 20 gallon brute cans from Amazon. Cheaper than home depot and I don't have to go pick them up. Should have them Thursday in preparation for my 50 lbs of peaches..


----------



## Gwand

I have been aging my wine expert Nero D'Avalo with grape skins for 12 months. Tonight I will bottle the batch and begin to drink the fruit of my labors.


----------



## REDRUM

that looks awesome cimbaliw, wish I didn't see it while lunch time is still an hour away!

This evening I'm handing over my wine to a friend of mine who works in a winery and will bottle it for me under proper screwcap... A bit nervous about my first effort but really looking forward to cracking a bottle open...


----------



## ffemt128

At this moment I'm watching Duck dynasty and enjoying 2012 red muscadine.


----------



## Johngottshall

Going in the smoker after work 6 lbs summer sausage.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, I'm going to sit back with a bottle of wine and watch Robin Williams Live on Broadway. 

RIP Robin.


----------



## the_rayway

Heading out for a play date with the kids and some friends. Hopefully they will nap afterwards and I can get my crab apple wine/cider racked.

Made a double batch of low-sugar, no-pectin raspberry jam yesterday, along with my apricot salsa. Hoping to do a strawberry-margarita jam today or tomorrow.


----------



## heatherd

Bottling my LE Oregon pinot noir kit, and a double batch of Cabernet Sauvignon from Chilean juice and grapes.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Makin


----------



## Boatboy24

Finishing up a garage sale. The last hour has been a little slow. Then we'll load up the leftovers and bring them to the Salvation Army. After that, off to a birthday party with the kiddos.


----------



## beano

I'm getting ready to drive cross town to the local HBS to get some supplies and some yeasties so I can get something going. Its 25 miles round trip. You'd think in a city of 200,000+ people that there would be more than one store selling these much needed items.
 Much to my dismay, I arrived at the said location and procede to shuffle inside and low and behold, no, none ...absolutley no yeasties or additives of any kind. Just a couple of packs of beer yeast. All gone with no warning. Moving and not going to carry anymore wine making supplies.
Sooo bummed out. Closest place now is Raleigh, NC. Hopefully can find a place where they don't kill me with shipping charges.


----------



## Hokapsig

Boatboy24 said:


> Finishing up a garage sale. The last hour has been a little slow. Then we'll load up the leftovers and bring them to the Salvation Army. After that, off to a birthday party with the kiddos.


 
Any wine making stuff for sale? Carboys for $5??? 

Bench testing the Apple Cherry (good at 1.012) and the Cinnamon Pear (pear comes forward at 1.013). Need to keep cleaning the basement out on this nice day. Still waiting on a reply from the TTB.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hokapsig said:


> Any wine making stuff for sale? Carboys for $5?



I sold a full one for $10. 






























Only kidding!


----------



## cooldood

Working all weekend 

Company is going with new software.


----------



## ffemt128

Worked on the house a little, getting ready to take my daughter to a birthday party..


----------



## Hokapsig

after returning from the hospital (father in law passed out, but is fine), we are enjoying our own Catawba and will finish off an opened bottle of Cranberry Pomegranate....


----------



## ffemt128

It's looking to be a rainy day, guess I'll bottle the 2013 elderberry today...


----------



## Boatboy24

This morning, I'm re-learning how to fly my V911 RC helicopter. It's been over a year since I've flown it due to multiple crashes caused by user error. I had my interest sparked in it again recently and bought the parts I needed to get it airborne again. It's such a fun little toy.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006FT2FVC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## ffemt128

Boatboy24 said:


> This morning, I'm re-learning how to fly my V911 RC helicopter. It's been over a year since I've flown it due to multiple crashes caused by user error. I had my interest sparked in it again recently and bought the parts I needed to get it airborne again. It's such a fun little toy.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006FT2FVC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



I had a Raptor 50 rc helicopter. My fist crash cost me close to $200 in parts. I learned not to crash after that. Sold the helicopter, still have about 8 planes in the garage that I havent flown in about 10 years.


----------



## Johngottshall

Racked my blueberry and elderberry blended the 2 it taste great and blended a blueberry BlackBerry only 1 gallon of the later 2 they taste great.


----------



## Boatboy24

ffemt128 said:


> I had a Raptor 50 rc helicopter. My fist crash cost me close to $200 in parts. I learned not to crash after that. Sold the helicopter, still have about 8 planes in the garage that I havent flown in about 10 years.



That's why I stick with the cheap ones. 

Update on the day's activity: in between 'flights', I back sweetened the 2013 blueberry port with Merlot and Blueberry concentrates, then fortified. Then I started the Eclipse Merlot. Getting ready to crack a bottle of last year's Renaissance Aussie Chard.


----------



## mikewatkins727

ffemt128 said:


> I had a Raptor 50 rc helicopter. My fist crash cost me close to $200 in parts. I learned not to crash after that. Sold the helicopter, still have about 8 planes in the garage that I havent flown in about 10 years.



Got over 12 (in various stages of build) that I haven't flown in over 5 yrs. Crashing is a 'right of passage' in model flight. Beside the 12 fixed wings I have a number of small helos.


----------



## Hokapsig

you guys have WAY too much money.....

We did bench testing on the Apple Cherry, Cinnamon Pear and Crab Apple. We look forward to bottling these this week....


----------



## plowboy

I would call that a cheap hobby. I take it you have never owned a boat hokapsig. Or as my wife calls it "a hole in the water where all out money get dumped into"


----------



## vernsgal

cleaned up after 1st group of company left.Tomorrow I'm really hoping to rack at least one of my cab.sauv's and a merlot before 2nd group arrives on Tuesday.


----------



## ffemt128

mikewatkins727 said:


> Got over 12 (in various stages of build) that I haven't flown in over 5 yrs. Crashing is a 'right of passage' in model flight. Beside the 12 fixed wings I have a number of small helos.


 

My largest plane is a 1/3rd scale Sis Spacewalker. We covered it with cloth and sprayed the Spacewalker color sceme with base coat - clear coat. It has a 9' wingspan with a 50 cc gas engine. After all the time it took me to cover and spray I was ahlf afraid to fly it so it became a hanger queen.


----------



## jojabri

I haven't posted much lately, life's been hectic and extreme couponning has taken more time lately, and I've been ignoring my wines, but I hear they like that.

Super-BUSY week getting ready for our homeowner's interview. To make it seem like we're not total lushes, I had to get carboys out of plain sight. There were 6x 5 gal and 1x 3 gal. Since I didn't want to just move them and risk stirring up sediment, I racked EVERYTHING and stashed them in safe places. Now all that is visible is 2x 5 and my 15 gal demijohn. It looks a lot less like Dr. Moriarty's playground now.

Also, the peach experiment is quickly seeming like it may be my best yet.. It's pretty amazing, even young.

That's about it... send me prayers, luck, good vibes, or whatevs on our meeting tomorrow!


----------



## Julie

Good luck, Gina! And let us know how it goes.


----------



## marly

good luck gina!!


----------



## bchilders

Racked off a Pinot Grigio and Riesling both 2012 kits from RJ Spangols. I feared they were too old but are turning out very well. Should be ready to bottle in another month.


----------



## jojabri

I'm on cloud 19... way beyond 9!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Our homeownership interview went AMAZING!!!! Looks like it may well be in the bag!!!!!!

My winemaking hobby came up when we were discussing recreation budget. Turns out one of the interviewers was a former winemaker, small world, huh? We had a brief discussion about wine making, and the second interviewer was impressed and it explained the 2 visible carboys and the demijohn.

I'm soooooooooooo haaaaaaaaaappppppppyyyyyy! Time to celebrate!


----------



## Runningwolf

I don't understand what a home ownership interview is all about and why did you have to hide the wine?


----------



## plowboy

Must be a subdivision thing. Cause I'm with you wolf, no idea.


----------



## Hokapsig

Plow, 

our family had a 18 ft inboard and we had a sunfish sailboat when we were growing up. Dad would pull 12 of us waterskiing up behind the boat in my younger years. I used to complain that boat gas was 79 cents a gallon. 

Started a Ocean Mist Green Apple Riesling and added sugar to get the SG up to 1.075. Backsweetening and bottling of the Crab Apple, Apple Cherry, Cinnamon Pear and Cinnamon Cherry will take place soon.


----------



## plowboy

Yep they do guzzle the gas. In an afternoon I could burn through 40L without trying too hard. Haven't broken down and gotten a trolling motor yet so the 70 horse has a drop down trolling plate behind the propeller to slow things down. I'll run it just off idol to get her up to 2-1/2 or 3mph. Seems to do the job, just make sure the tanks are full before leaving the dock. 

In other news on the plowboy front: I've left the family farm behind and am breaking out on my own. So far I haven't found a new job but something will turn up. Come spring time I'm hoping to get into the Millwriteing trade. Im also looking to buy my first house. Odds are you should not be looking at buying a house when your unemployed but here I am lol.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> I don't understand what a home ownership interview is all about and why did you have to hide the wine?



I was confused by that as well. Congrats and hoping it works in your favor. I'm too much of an odd ball to put up with any type of HOA rules and regulations. Local ordinances are bad enough.


----------



## vernsgal

Today I did the ALS ice bucket challenge. There's far to many links to paste for info on this so I'll just leave it with one 
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/ice...s-millions-of-dollars-to-battle-als-1.2739663
I'm glad I could help out because it's a great cause.
(not sure if attachment will work lol) 

View attachment ice bucket challenge.zip


----------



## jojabri

Runningwolf said:


> I don't understand what a home ownership interview is all about and why did you have to hide the wine?



The definition of impossible is getting a conventional mortgage while self employed and have no credit history (I.e. I have good credit from previous small bank loans but no credit cards.) Banks and loan companies have a tendency to run, not walk, when lending large sums on our demographic even though we have a fairly decent amount stocked back for down payment (a perk of being a bargain hunter/crazy coupon lady.)

That being the case, we applied for Habitat for Humanity build. Today was our home interview and we didn't think it would set a very good impression of ourselves had there been THAT MUCH (33 gal) sitting on the counter. If the interviewers didn't know that it takes MONTHS or more, they may have thought we were big flaming drunkards. In fact, the lady said something to the effect of, "is that what those are, I thought you were making moonshine or something" when the subject was brought up.The gentleman recognized it immediately though and sparked up a conversation.

For the record, were not like dirt poor but were not rolling in it either, this seemed the only option for homeownership given our situation. In fact, I was shocked that we fell into their income bracket. Apparently there has been an increase of foreclosures as of late, and if they don't find qualified people, within their bracket, who can fully carry out their agreement, they lose funding in our area. 

It seemed like a shot, we threw it out there, and it looks like it may work out. I really hope that nobody thinks less of me, but I believe that there is always a way to make things work if you work hard and have faith.

Despite what some may think, were not "getting a free house", we have to volunteer hours before and during the build, we still have to have a down payment, and we will still have a set mortgage like anyone else. However, the mortgage is for building cost only and there is no interest. The downside is, we have a limited choice of lots and only 2 construction options. But to be able to have a place and stop paying this ridiculous rent is worth it.

So there ya go, I'm still on cloud 19. Plus the hubby took us out for a celebration dinner. And I bought 3 new pillows at Kohl's for a whopping $1.23 total (again w/ the crazy coupon lady.)


----------



## ffemt128

Well definately a big Congratulations Gina. I'm a firm believer in the fact that good things come to those who deserve them most...Keep us posted. HFH is a great organization...


----------



## plowboy

Can't say I would ever think less of somebody for wanting to give there family a better life. 

I too will have to do a major song and dance for the bank to get a loan. On paper I made about a 1/3 less than the previous tax year. It wasn't that I was making less, it was the fact I went from paying rent out of pocket to paying rent with hours worked around the farm. 

As for the "tax-free income" bills need paying, food needs to be on the table and the baby always seems to need new shoes.


----------



## Runningwolf

Gina congratulations. Habitat is a great organization, why wouldn't you take advantage of it if you fall into the qualifications.You get to help build it and continue to volunteer so another person can experience the same thing. Keep us posted with pictures when it happens.


----------



## jojabri

Thanks Guys!

@ plowboy : Okay, so you get it then.

@ Runningwolf : Will Do. I'm sure there will be plenty of pics.


In wine making news I picked up a cool empty carboy storage thing at our local Bargain hunt store for $2.70. Great space saver. I just wish they had more than one. I added a stock photo, turns out they are about $28 on amazon, I got a deal! Yay!


----------



## cmason1957

jojabri said:


> In wine making news I picked up a cool empty carboy storage thing at our local Bargain hunt store for $2.70. Great space saver. I just wish they had more than one. I added a stock photo, turns out they are about $28 on amazon, I got a deal! Yay!



Do you have a name for that cool empty carboy storage thing that I can search for on Amazon or a link to it there? I tried a few things and only found a couple at much higher prices that $28. I might be willing to pay that amount for them. Three carboys in the footprint of one, might well be worth it.


----------



## plowboy

Yep, fully understand. The house we are looking at is just outside our current price range. Of everything goes as planned, life will suck for the first couple of months but will get much better than our current situation. 

Best of luck with the house. mortgage rates are so low at least in Canada it seems almost stupid to keep renting.


----------



## plowboy

In other, other news I landed myself a job interview for tomorrow. Haven't really applied for a job yet but sent my resume to a couple friends. Well I guess the word got out and I got myself a cold call. 

Going to see the possible new house in the morning too. Lots of big changes are in the works. Something tells me I should try and get a couple of my bulk aging batches into bottles.


----------



## jojabri

cmason1957 said:


> Do you have a name for that cool empty carboy storage thing that I can search for on Amazon or a link to it there? I tried a few things and only found a couple at much higher prices that $28. I might be willing to pay that amount for them. Three carboys in the footprint of one, might well be worth it.



Bottle buddy modular is what I typed into my Google search. Looks like they are actually expandable. Cool that they can be linked to stack higher and longer. 

Here is the amazon link

Sorry about the double post earlier. My phone was acting stupid with the app, so I fixed it on my laptop.


----------



## Stefani

Well I found out today that I won two blue ribbons for a cherry wine and a pineapple/orange/Banana Wine at the Minnesota State Fair Wine Amatuer Competion!


----------



## ffemt128

I think I may transfer my peach wine to carboy on my break this am. This afternoon we are going to go pick up our new puppy....I can't wait...finally getting a German Shepherd.


----------



## Boatboy24

Headed to the Motley Crue show tonight.


----------



## marly

getting ready to make blueberry wine


----------



## Johngottshall

Starting vacation after work off until the 2nd of Sept.


----------



## Johngottshall

Va. Beach here I come


----------



## plowboy

Well we better get that house. It was pretty much built for us. Not going to bore you guys with the details but it already had a wine cellar. How can I pass that up? No shelving or really anything in there at the moment but that just means I can build it up to my liking.


----------



## the_rayway

We had a flood last night: http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manit...orm-floods-mall-underpasses-streets-1.2743493

Luckily my home is in a place that didn't flood, but my office? WATERFALL onto my desk last night. Many parts of the University flooded badly. So today I was working from a tiny laptop in a classroom. Ugh. Hopefully my computer survived the wet, I've got 7 years of files on my hard drive and I haven't backed up in the last month.

University Orientation starts on Monday, so they're going to be working around the clock to get things all cleaned up.


----------



## Julie

Just finished canning 9 1/2 pints and 3 pints of zucchini relish! Pretty tasty!

Ray_Way that totally sucks!


----------



## plowboy

That's crummy luck. I would however count myself lucky that the house made it out alright. There is a chance the computer can be saved. If it was off your odds are good. Just make sure you dry it out before turning it on


----------



## ffemt128

Transferring the peach wine to a carboy.


----------



## plowboy

I was going to hit up the gun range but it looks like it's about to start pouring. Maybe this afternoon. In the mean time I should give the gravity powered house filter a try. I sure hope all it takes is one floor of hight difference as the house we just made an offer on is a one story ranch house


----------



## pjd

I labeled 20 cases of Carmenere, 20 cases Malbec, 10 cases of Blueberry. I still have nearly 50 cases to go but have run out of labels. I am trying to get everything in order so that I can start some California wines in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ran about 3.5 miles this morning, then racked the Stags Leap Merlot to secondary. After that, off to church. Having lunch now, then taking the kids to their swimming lessons. Then mowing the lawn and out to dinner to celebrate my sister-in-laws birthday. Looking forward to returning to work tomorrow so I can get some rest.


----------



## Boatboy24

pjd said:


> I labeled 20 cases of Carmenere, 20 cases Malbec, 10 cases of Blueberry. I still have nearly 50 cases to go but have run out of labels. I am trying to get everything in order so that I can start some California wines in a couple of weeks.



Wow, that is a boatload of wine. Go take a nap.


----------



## Hokapsig

visited a local winery for what we like and what we don't like. Purchased 4 bottles of wine and took in the ambience. We spoke with the owners who were very nice and got some good info.

We also backsweetened the Crab Apple, the Apple/Cherry and the Cinnamon Pear. We look forward to bottling this week.


----------



## marly

spent the afternoon at my friends camper,enjoying the beautiful weather and a glass of wine of coarse .home now cooking a pot of lobsters,yummie!!


----------



## Hokapsig

we racked the Green Apple Riesling to the secondary and did some taste testing on yesterday's sweetened wines. They have settled down and are developing a nice taste.


----------



## vernsgal

This morning I racked a raspberry wine and a pear cider. Then hubby and I emptied the shed.It was packed to the ceiling since move. It's all in back yard now under tarps as we try to decide what to keep, throw,and yard sale


----------



## plowboy

Second job interview this morning. The first one went well so hopefully this one follows suit


----------



## plowboy

Well unemployment was fun for a week or so but all good things must come to an end. Landed myself a good job without applying to anything.


----------



## Boatboy24

plowboy said:


> Well unemployment was fun for a week or so but all good things must come to an end. Landed myself a good job without applying to anything.



Congrats!


----------



## ffemt128

plowboy said:


> Well unemployment was fun for a week or so but all good things must come to an end. Landed myself a good job without applying to anything.


 

Congratulations...


----------



## plowboy

Thanks, can't say I hunted long or hard for it but I'm defiantly moving up in the world. It just kinda fell into my lap. 

Oddly enough it has nothing to do with farming.


----------



## Runningwolf

plowboy said:


> Well unemployment was fun for a week or so but all good things must come to an end. Landed myself a good job without applying to anything.



Congratulations. Are you going to keep us in the dark or tell us what you're going to be doing? If it's confidential, forgive me for asking. If it's pole dancing, Julie will find you and straight to the corner you go.


----------



## plowboy

I'm going to be working with tigercat assembling major logging equipment. So still playing with tonka toys lol

In other news our counter offer on the house took, so as long as the bank will give my broke backside a loan we will be homeowners in no time at all. 

If you would have told me 3 weeks ago my life would be changing this much, this fast I would not have believed you. So far it's all been for the better so hopefully things keep rolling my way


----------



## Enologo

Was off from work this week and was planning to finish a lot of yard work that I started the beginning of the summer but decided to blow it off till the weather cools so instead I bottled 50 litters of coastal white, 50 liters of Nero D'Avola/Dolcetto blend and 23 litters of my version of DB double fruit and oaked that I'm calling Vino Tripla Bacca. I bottled in the mornings and spent the rest of the time floating in the pool. Boy I wish I could retire.


----------



## jojabri

Went on a couponning haul for charity today! I picked up our local food bank 120 cans of soup for just $10.80. It feels great to be able to help others!


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> ......... Julie will find you and straight to the corner you go.




Hey!!! 


http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Julie

Today is the day of my daugther's wedding. The weather is going to be great and all I can say is, I am soooooooo glad I only have one daughter. Son's getting married is so much easier!


----------



## ffemt128

Congrats Julie..


----------



## Runningwolf

Congratulations Julie, I am also attending an outdoor wedding today and happy with the weather.


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats Julie to both you guys and the Happy Couple! Hard to believe it has been two years since our oldest daughter was married in our back yard. That was a stressful Summer to say the least!




Julie said:


> Today is the day of my daugther's wedding. The weather is going to be great and all I can say is, I am soooooooo glad I only have one daughter. Son's getting married is so much easier!


----------



## Boatboy24

Went for a long (for me) run this morning. Will hopefully bottle the Yakima Syrah, cut the lawn and learn to fly my new quad copter later. Then it's off to a friends' place for dinner.


Edit: Syrah is bottled. I had about a glass leftover and am about to enjoy that with my lunch. 

Congrats Julie and family!


----------



## cooldood

traveling for work this weekend 

The man stuck it to me and stole my long weekend


----------



## Julie

Lol, no air conditioning in the church but we had enough fans and the ceremony was so good no one seem to noticed that is was 89 degrees outside! Everyone seem to have a great time at the reception. After the reception, we got 3 hours of sleep, had to get back up and run my son to the airport for him to catch his flight. Now I am enjoying a cup of coffee before we have to run the empty kegs back, turn in the tuxedo's and then go watch the couple open up their presents. This evening I am hoping to get back to normal.


----------



## Runningwolf

WHOOOOAA Julie, don't return all the kegs! I would at least keep one. If those are 1/2 kegs, that would be a 15 gallon ss tank for $30. The innerd's are real easy to take out.


----------



## Hokapsig

we bottled the Apple Cherry, Cinnamon Pear and Steuben. Though the Cinnamon Pear did not crystal clear, it is a clear as I can get it. We have a picnic with our cyber friends today, so I will turn it into a tasting party. 

Still making phone calls to the TTB as the license is still delayed.

Congrats Julie and time to relax....


----------



## dking193

Congrats Julie! I have four daughters and do not look forward to the day! Three have flown the nest so its just a matter of time. 

I started Island Mist Green Apple Riesling (boosted SG to 1.075) and 
Selection Italian Montepulciano today.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hokapsig said:


> We have a picnic with our cyber friends today, so I will turn it into a tasting party.



If you're getting together with them at a picnic, wouldn't that make them 'regular' friends?


----------



## Hokapsig

We met them on a teacher's website. Our school district's teachers went on strike and had a website established to support the teachers. On thier website was a forum to post items for discussion. We met many nieghborhood friends on that forum while discussing the teacher strike and teacher contracts. we keep together with them not as often as when our kids were in school together.


----------



## plowboy

Quick question, how much potassium sorbate does one add to a 23L batch to prevent re fermentation when back sweetening?


----------



## ffemt128

plowboy said:


> Quick question, how much potassium sorbate does one add to a 23L batch to prevent re fermentation when back sweetening?


 

1/2 TSP per gallon.


----------



## plowboy

Ok, so I'm not crazy. I was second guessing myself. Turns out I do know how to read the instructions on the bag lol


----------



## plowboy

As for what am I doing today, it's just me and the crib midget today. Mommy went to see a movie and visit family. Should be an interesting day


----------



## calvin

Just bottled my second batch of skeeter pee! Man I love this stuff! Still haven't decided if it's worth the trouble using beer bottles or not.


----------



## calvin

plowboy said:


> As for what am I doing today, it's just me and the crib midget today. Mommy went to see a movie and visit family. Should be an interesting day




Plowboy. You'll do fine. Momma leaves me home alone with a month old and a 2 1/2 yr old. It gets crazy! Just be thankful we still get to go fishing.


----------



## calvin

plowboy said:


> As for what am I doing today, it's just me and the crib midget today. Mommy went to see a movie and visit family. Should be an interesting day




Plowboy. You'll do fine. Momma leaves me home alone with a 4 month old and a 2 1/2 yr old. It gets crazy! Just be thankful we still get to go fishing. View attachment 17556


----------



## calvin

My iPhone app is wack. I apologize for the multiple posts


----------



## plowboy

It was a easy day. I don't see why my wife gets so stressed out about being home. Not going to say that to her but I'm thinking it lol


----------



## Boatboy24

plowboy said:


> It was a easy day. I don't see why my wife gets so stressed out about being home. Not going to say that to her but I'm thinking it lol



Best to keep your mouth shut.


----------



## plowboy

My momma didn't rase a fool. Lol


----------



## peaches9324

Julie said:


> Today is the day of my daugther's wedding. The weather is going to be great and all I can say is, I am soooooooo glad I only have one daughter. Son's getting married is so much easier!



My oldest daughter got married the 30th also it was a beautiful outside wedding at a gulf course


----------



## sour_grapes

peaches9324 said:


> My oldest daughter got married the 30th also it was a beautiful outside wedding at a gulf course



'Scuse us, 'scuse us, twosome playing through!


----------



## Johngottshall

Started a three gallon batch of blueberry wine all from blueberry juice SG is 1.086.


----------



## Johngottshall

Opps forgot the pics


----------



## plowboy

Yep, that's blue alright. 

This buying a house thing sure put the breaks on my wine making. Went to see another house today that was more within our price range. No massive wine cellar but there is a utility room that is begging for some harlequin style shelving lol.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

I decided to help out a Boy Scout ranch and split some firewood with a friend - so we left on Thursday and came back late Friday night. I was able to get these pics in prior to the storms moving in !


----------



## pjd

Today I finally decided to do something with the three gallons of Orange Blossom Honey I brought back from Florida a couple of years ago. I started a 12 gallon batch of Mead. The honey had partially crystallized but easily dissolved in hot water. I added some acid, tannin and nutrients now just waiting for everything to cool down so I can add the yeast. I selected Lalvin D47 I hope it protects the orange blossom aroma while fermenting.


----------



## Boatboy24

Soccer in the morning, preceded by cleaning/delabeling a few cases of bottles, dropping cars off for maintenance, grocery shopping. Then I sanitized bottles and bottled my 2013 juice bucket Valpolicella. Now getting ready to cook dinner.


----------



## Dominique1978

We taste this wine now. great stuff


----------



## cmason1957

Helping with harvest at a local winery. Picked, destemmed and crushed about 40 lugs of Vidal. Also pressed 90 gallons of a grape they have growing on the property that no one has been able to identify. It makes a wonderful white wine. Almost like a muscadine but not.


----------



## Runningwolf

After many bench trails I came up with four new blends using Pear, Apple, Crab-apple and just a touch of my cinnamon extract in the pear. Actual blending and sugar additions are down the road along with names and labels. About 65 gallons total.


----------



## ibglowin

Soooo jealous of your lab! Looking good Dan.


----------



## Elmer

Watching the Derek Jeter celebration with my 4 year old.
They gave him a 10 day all expense paid trip to Tuscany , they mentioned Brunello and my daughter erupted "daddy that is the wine you make"!

And then she asked "does he make wine like you?"

"No honey he just plays baseball"





Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Hokapsig

1/2 tsp per gallon....


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> 1/2 tsp per gallon....



HUH?????? Are you talking to yourself again?


----------



## Boatboy24

Doing something I haven't done in many months. Making bread. It's rising now. I'm going to try baking on the grill this time. 

I'm also doing something else I haven't done in many months - watching football! I'll be putting some Orange Marmalade Sriracha Wings on the grill soon.


----------



## ibglowin

You had me at Siracha!


----------



## plowboy

Thanks hokapsig


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> You had me at Siracha!



Then try these. They are excellent. 

Marinate or rub wings with a citrus based rub or marinade. I like to use Weber's Zesty Lemon, or something like that. (I'm actually going to use Weber's Mango Lime for this run). Grill indirect at about 350 for 20-30 minutes. Dip the wings into the sauce and put them back on the grill for 10 minutes. Repeat the dip 1 or 2 more times. When they're done, you'll have a nice glaze.

Sauce
18 oz Orange Marmalade
1/3 cup - honey
1/3 cup - brown sugar
1/3 cup - Sriracha Sauce
Bring to a boil and remove from heat


----------



## rawatts

putting up my grape trellis. can't decide kniffer double arm or geneva curtain
kniffer seems easier.


----------



## Hokapsig

Runningwolf said:


> HUH?????? Are you talking to yourself again?


 

Yes.....

Not that anyone ever listens......


----------



## ShelleyDickison

I got a present today from my Hubby


----------



## Hokapsig

backsweetened the Catawba and put another batch of empty bottles in to soak and sanitize. Also stopped down at the competition and checked out what wines they are selling.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> You had me at Siracha!



Here ya go, Mike.


----------



## Enologo

Friday night after work picked up my California juice and grapes. 4 pails of juice and a lug of petite sirah. 
Saturday made wine then floated in the pool.
Sunday punched down and stirred then floated in the pool, cleaned up some over flow, took about a gallon out to give me some more head space.
Today punched down and stirred before leaving for work at about ten to five this morning.


----------



## Rocky

ShelleyDickison said:


> I got a present today from my Hubby View attachment 17651


 
Nice, Shelley. Kind of reminds me of when I bought a table saw for my wife.


----------



## Johngottshall

Ordered my 30 lbs of peaches for this Saturday. Cannot beat .50 per lb.


----------



## plowboy

Well you can beat .50 a pound but you ether need a really good friend who grows them or pick your own by moon light when nobody's looking lol


----------



## Johngottshall

Buckshot hurts when you get hit lol


----------



## plowboy

That it does, so I'm told. But it's effective range is less than 100 yards. Slugs are still accurate out to 200 yards and rifle rounds out to 1000 with practise


----------



## Johngottshall

Yep so I'll pay the .50 a lb. Lol


----------



## tonyt

Johngottshall said:


> Buckshot hurts when you get hit lol



No picture?


----------



## Johngottshall

Nope no pictures


----------



## the_rayway

I'm taking two classes at Uni this term in the evenings on Mondays and Tuesdays. 
Yesterday/Today going like this:
5:30 a.m. wake up, gets kids ready for daycare, etc.
7:30 a.m. hubby drops me and the kids at daycare and I get them in
8:00 a.m. start work
12:00 p.m. practice my solo for Sunday in the new Uni conservatory
1:00 p.m. back to work
4:30 p.m. sign off at work
4:31 p.m. sign on to WMT while eating supper at my desk
6:00 p.m. start class
9:00 p.m. end class & hop the bus home
9:30 p.m. get home and start homework
10:30 p.m. crawl into bed

I'm tired.


----------



## Runningwolf

the_rayway said:


> I'm taking two classes at Uni this term in the evenings on Mondays and Tuesdays.
> Yesterday/Today going like this:
> 5:30 a.m. wake up, gets kids ready for daycare, etc.
> 7:30 a.m. hubby drops me and the kids at daycare and I get them in
> 8:00 a.m. start work
> 12:00 p.m. practice my solo for Sunday in the new Uni conservatory
> 1:00 p.m. back to work
> 4:30 p.m. sign off at work
> 4:31 p.m. sign on to WMT while eating supper at my desk
> 6:00 p.m. start class
> 9:00 p.m. end class & hop the bus home
> 9:30 p.m. get home and start homework
> 10:30 p.m. crawl into bed
> 
> I'm tired.



I think you missed the potty break.


----------



## Julie

Boy do I remember those days at getting a degree, working a full time job, being a full time Mom and going to all of the children's function! 

Good Luck Ray_way, it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## the_rayway

Dan: wait...you get to have potty breaks!?! Sign me up!!

Julie: thanks for the empathy. I'm not really complaining, just trying to figure out how to juggle everything. How did you manage?


----------



## ffemt128

I met up with another local winemaker and purchased a grape crusher. Wish it were a crusher destemmer but this will work fine for my needs. It only had about 100 lbs of grapes run through it.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> I met up with another local winemaker and purchased a grape crusher. Wish it were a crusher destemmer but this will work fine for my needs. It only had about 100 lbs of grapes run through it.



It is going to work great with the muscadine's Doug
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> It is going to work great with the muscadine's Doug
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I certainly hope so. Seeing thst I dont do alot of grapes, I think this should work well. Besides, I've never been one to not purchase something that will save me time.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> I certainly hope so. Seeing thst I dont do alot of grapes, I think this should work well. Besides, I've never been one to not purchase something that will save me time.



Lol, it sure beats the 4x4!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Lol, it sure beats the 4x4!



Yes it will...


----------



## AdrianSmith

Today I continue writing article for the website of a wine, spirit and beer magazine "Drink Me". It's my first crack and writing for a magazine after writing blogs and website articles for a while, so exciting stuff! 

Focusing on everything from "Best Cali Zins" to the "Weirdest Wine Bottles on the Planet", really enjoying myself!


----------



## jojabri

AdrianSmith said:


> Today I continue writing article for the website of a wine, spirit and beer magazine "Drink Me". It's my first crack and writing for a magazine after writing blogs and website articles for a while, so exciting stuff!
> 
> Focusing on everything from "Best Cali Zins" to the "Weirdest Wine Bottles on the Planet", really enjoying myself!



You should consider writing something for this forum. Look it up.


----------



## Elmer

Summer is officially over, cold & rainy day. Low to mid 50's.

So I am stuck inside and will have to close my pool tomorrow or next weekend.

Today I have to take my little girl to the store and get her pants as it is getting too chilly for her to continue to wear shorts. 
I also don't want to be that parent that is sending his 4 year old to school wearing shorts in December.

I am going to start a WE Selection Brunello, so it will be ready for next fall.

Have to move my vinegar inside since the garage is getting to cold at night. However that means I will have to find a spot that is almost opposite of where I make my wine. Either a closet or liquor cabinet. For a simple experience this is becoming a chore!




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Gwand

I am back sweetening and bottling my blackberry wine today. Julie gave me multiple hints along the way. The wine taste great. Thanks Julie.

I am also racking wine expert Shiraz Cabernet blend and measuring sulfite levels in several other bulk aging wines.


----------



## Elmer

Gwand said:


> I am back sweetening and bottling my blackberry wine today. Julie gave me multiple hints along the way. The wine taste great. Thanks Julie.
> 
> I am also racking wine expert Shiraz Cabernet blend and measuring sulfite levels in several other bulk aging wines.




Let me know how that WE Shiraz/cab is.
I have been eyeing one of those kits! 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Johngottshall

I picked up the peaches today starting my batch of peach wine tomorrow. Racking the blueberry as well. Today the wife and I are going to the annual Oktoberfest.


----------



## pjd

I took my wife out for an early birthday lunch at Luva Bella's and picked up 11 buckets of juice while we were there. I managed to get all of the buckets down into the basement but it gets harder to do every time I have to do it. I'm either going to have to rig up a transfer pump or move the winery out into my garage. Those buckets are heavy and I needed a nap after lugging them all down to the basement.


----------



## Runningwolf

pjd said:


> I took my wife out for an early birthday lunch at Luva Bella's and picked up 11 buckets of juice while we were there. I managed to get all of the buckets down into the basement but it gets harder to do every time I have to do it. I'm either going to have to rig up a transfer pump or move the winery out into my garage. Those buckets are heavy and I needed a nap after lugging them all down to the basement.



No kidding!!!! I'm right there with you buddy, and they call this "an old man's hobby"!


----------



## Julie

pjd said:


> I took my wife out for an early birthday lunch at Luva Bella's and picked up 11 buckets of juice while we were there. I managed to get all of the buckets down into the basement but it gets harder to do every time I have to do it. I'm either going to have to rig up a transfer pump or move the winery out into my garage. Those buckets are heavy and I needed a nap after lugging them all down to the basement.





Runningwolf said:


> No kidding!!!! I'm right there with you buddy, and they call this "an old man's hobby"!



Roflmao, you two need to have your driveway level with your basement!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie that would be a dream. Even if I had a back entrance with only half a set of stairs would be good.


----------



## plowboy

Carrying things downstates is the easy part. Going up however, not to much. 

As for what I'm doing today. I'm enjoying the first weekend I have had off in a long time. The new job is going great. In the wine department I'm watching super kleer work it's magic. The apple is almost transparent and the skittles is getting there, a far cry from the milky liquid it use to be. Should rack it off the sediment in the next day or so. Then run them through the filter. Happy times. And yes, I have to carry the carboys up stares to filter them lol.


----------



## ffemt128

Put another batch of bottles in the tub to soak. I also took all my airlocks and bungs and gave them a soak in oxyclean before the fall juices come. Ill let them soak for a few hours then give them a good rinse. Bottles will be ready to delabel later this evening. 

I really need to build a rack before fall juice comes so I can get last years juice off the floor.


----------



## Hokapsig

Pulling one batch of bottles out of Oxyclean and onto the drying racks. If the bottler gets home from seeing his girlfriend, we will bottle the Catawba (which has become my wife's favorite). We may visit a new winery in Apollo. Need to start a new batch of Cranberry Pomegranate and rack the Green Apple Riesling. That darn Doug has me shopping for 32 gallon fermentation containers. LOL.....


----------



## Thig

Good day, bottled 26 bottles of RJS Semillon /Sauvignon Blanc, 14 bottles of RJS Toasted Caramel Port, 15 bottles of fruit cocktail wine. Also re-racked 4 gallons of muscadine wine and 3 gallons of Vidalia onion wine.


----------



## ibglowin

Got my 2012 Petit Syrah Port perfectly back sweetened. Trying out a new oak adjunct. Winestix. Put a Medium+ Toast French stix into the carboy. Using Med+ Toast French Oak Beans in the extra 2 gallons. Taste great without any Oak can't wait to get some nice Vanilla notes into it with the oak.


----------



## the_rayway

Started up two co-op kits: CC Showcase Yakima Valley Riesling, and the Cheeky Monkey Red Zepplin. My boss is a wine nut and asked to make a couple kits to give it a go. Who am I to argue?

Our Pastor's retirement was today. He married Bryan and I, gave us counselling as newlyweds and individuals, and baptized our children. We enjoyed some music, roasted and toasted him and sent him on his way to the next adventure (studying entomology)...good times


----------



## LoneStarLori

This weekend I went to Dallas/Ft. Worth to attend Grapefest (In Grapevine TX) with my daughter. She lives just minutes from the DFW airport and was happy to put Mommy up for the weekend. The festival showcases wines from Texas Wineries. There is a very popular Peoples Choice wine judging that is the largest consumer judged wine competition in the US. There were 154 wines from 43 Texas wineries. For $24 you get to judge as many wines as you can handle, one ounce at a time for an hour an a half. I didn't make it through all 7 categories but I sure tried. I think I was taking it too seriously. (gotta get a better strategy next year). 

Me and my baby girl.





The ballot list.





Pretending that I know what I'm doing.





Looking at the *RESULTS* I did pick a few winners. Then crossed them out and went with something else. Why can't I ever make up my mind?


----------



## ffemt128

I managed to get the bottles cleaned yesterday. It was also my grandson's 1st birthday party for family and friends(birthday was 9/11). A good time was had by all and after the party we went home and relaxed with some wine and family company. Today at work, ordered tickets for Kenny Loggins. Should be a good concert, we enjoyed the last 2 times we saw him. Show is at Heinz Hall. Smaller venue that only seats 2700.


----------



## timber

I worked on a Country Wine making Log (spreadsheet) so I can keep a record of my wines on my laptop. Using my (paper) logbook, I was neglecting to get all the information written down so I thought I'd try this instead.
Next on my list is a 5 gal batch of blackberry/ apple wine and some rhubarb wine.

Dave (aka timber)


----------



## jojabri

Where to start! I stayed up TOO LATE last night (til about 4AM) bottling 3gal each strawberry and peach, and 5 gal each caramel/chocolate/coffee, Tee Pee (or skeeter tee whatever you want to call it), and apple cherry. Granted I got a late start on bottling, but bottling was on my to-do list for way too long, and my kitchen counter was way too full.

Not to toot my own horn or anything (TOOT TOOT) but I think I found a winner in a recipe I made up using primarily Bacardi Frozen Peach Daquiri Mixer. This is definitely the BEST BATCH I've made to date. It's a shame I only made a 3 gallon, because I see this going FAST! I should have stocked up more when I saw those on sale... guess I know now for future reference.

Today I received some surprise goodies in the mail so I got those separated and ready to mail to their respective owners (more on this later, because it's a surprise to some people.) Either way, now my hand hurts from writing letters and addressing envelopes (it astounds me that people used to do this all the time; thank goodness for the interwebs.)

Tonight I'm finishing cleaning up my mess from last night (LOL at my homemade carboy cleaner) and going to help the hubby keg some of his home brew. 

Better get back to it!


----------



## LoneStarLori

I gotta ask, Gina, did the peach wine have anything to do with being able to stay up till 4am? I need that recipe.


----------



## Johngottshall

Racked my batch of blueberry into secondary, started 4 gallon batch of peach, tonight going to start a gallon batch of Ginger peach Melomel.


----------



## jojabri

LoneStarLori said:


> I gotta ask, Gina, did the peach wine have anything to do with being able to stay up till 4am? I need that recipe.



Well kind of. I knew from previous rackings that it was something special, and yeah, I was getting a bit antsy to have another taste.  I'll admit, I was a bit 'happy' after sampling that many. Tee-hee.

But for the most part, I had been procrastinating and it needed to be done. Plus my family has decided to throw a wine tasting event into the goings-on of our annual chilli cookoff, and I wanted to use the peach. I suppose my mom enjoyed the Dragon Blood judging/ tasting so much that she wants to do it more often... she's come a long way baby!


-----------RECIPE-----------

As a note, I'm totally an experimental winemaker (and still very new at this) and use primarily what can be acquired at the grocery store. All my recipes are pretty basic and totally experimental, so it could be tweaked to be much better, I'm sure.


Passion Peach

4 cans Welch's Frozen Passion Fruit Concentrate
18 cans Bacardi Frozen Peach Daiquiri Mixer
7 cups granulated sugar (made into simple syrup)
2 TBSP Acid Blend
2 TBSP Pectic (probably overkill, but the mixer stuff is pretty thick)
2 TBSP Yeast Nutrient
1 TBSP Yeast Energizer
1 1/2 tsp tannin
water to 6 gal

OG was 1.092 
Used Sparkolloid to clear
Back-sweetened with 3/4 cp per gallon granulated sugar made into a simple syrup

The Bacardi Peach Mixer has small "chunks" of peach in it, so there were substantial sediment the first few rackings.

I can't recall, but at some point in racking, I must have split it down to 1x 3gal and smaller batches... I'll have to search for those. Oddly enough for such a high alcohol content, it's not overwhelmingly "booz-ey"


So that's about it, sorry I didn't keep better notes... like really sorry. I'm totally going to re-do this recipe again, and hopefully keep better notes.


----------



## jojabri

I'd love to say I'm sorry for posting AGAIN today, but I just got some great news about 2 hours ago!!

We're approved for our house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you for all of your thoughts and prayers!

I'm so excited I can hardly contain myself!

Celebratory bottle popped and the happiness flows!


----------



## reefman

Congrats Gina, great feeling isn't it.!


----------



## ffemt128

jojabri said:


> I'd love to say I'm sorry for posting AGAIN today, but I just got some great news about 2 hours ago!!
> 
> We're approved for our house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for all of your thoughts and prayers!
> 
> I'm so excited I can hardly contain myself!
> 
> Celebratory bottle popped and the happiness flows!



Congratulations, that had to be exciting news for you...


----------



## Hokapsig

Congrats Gina!!!

We racked the Brianna, stabilized the Stueben and started another batch of Cranberry Pomegranate. The Catawba is ready to bottle if I can get the chief bottler to stay home instead of going to his girlfirends place....


----------



## rhoffart

I'm trying to remember how to make wine ...


----------



## ShelleyDickison

So I have no wine chores to do and decided to go through my bottles. Found some that just wouldn't come spotlessly clean and ended up doing this with them. 





"Quickly, bring me a beaker of wine, so that I may wet my mind and say something clever." - Aristophanes


----------



## the_rayway

My birthday was last week (Sept. 11), so we got together tonight for my family dinner. 
Fun! It definitely gets easier with a glass of wine, and as the kids get a bit older 

Mom did up a fantastic meal of pork tenderloin in fresh herbs, scalloped potatoes, and roasted broccoli with lemon and garlic. Banana splits for dessert


----------



## Boatboy24

Happy Belated Ray!

Yes, as the kids get older, it gets a little easier. Mine are young (7&5), but it is a far cry from when they were 18 months and 3 years!


----------



## ffemt128

Matty_Kay stopped over last night to pick up some bottles. He was kind enough to share a bottle of his Chenin Blanc. Very nice crisp wine. We enjoyed that with and after dinner last night. 

Need to check the sg of the CA juice today and possibly transfer to carboy. Sunday we will be picking up 8 buckets of PA Juice. I have no idea where I will put them in the cellar....


----------



## Hokapsig

drinking our own Sweet Diamond tonight followed up by a D&O Blackberry. My house chores are done, so I should be able to bottle the Catawba tomorrow, then off to look at purchasing the assets of a closed winery on Sunday.


----------



## Runningwolf

Had a great time doing a presentation for the local chapter of American Wine Society tonight. I need to have my head examined doing something like this during harvest.


----------



## sour_grapes

Runningwolf said:


> Had a great time doing a presentation for the local chapter of American Wine Society tonight. I need to have my head examined doing something like this during harvest.



I recognize the "Polar Vortex" label from last winter!


----------



## Johngottshall

I sampled the trilogy white from Chile its crystal clear and the taste is awesome no back sweetening for this one its GREAT.


----------



## ffemt128

Transferred my 2 buckets of California juice to carboys, cleaned and sanitized about 18 bottles so I can pack them away and made room for the initial 8 buckets of PA juice that I am picking up tomorrow. Let the fermentation begin.


----------



## Hokapsig

heading out to review the assets of a closed winery for purchase.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Transferred my 2 buckets of California juice to carboys, cleaned and sanitized about 18 bottles so I can pack them away and made room for the initial 8 buckets of PA juice that I am picking up tomorrow. Let the fermentation begin.



Doug it was great seeing you and the family today. Sorry I could not spend some time with you but I was in the middle of racking 1000 gallons of Niagara and starting the fermentation. You daughter sure is growing up!


----------



## Hokapsig

Scored 9 six gallon glass carboys for $10 each. Sanitizing more bottles to fill up the bottle trees.


----------



## the_rayway

I'm in shock. My sister took my eldest last night over night, and tonight my Parents are taking both kids. 

We didn't ask for any care, so I'm totally stunned - and VERY happy to have a bit of down time 

Cheers!


----------



## heatherd

Racked my chenin blanc from California juice, and put foils on the LE Grenache rose. Cheers!
Heather


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug it was great seeing you and the family today. Sorry I could not spend some time with you but I was in the middle of racking 1000 gallons of Niagara and starting the fermentation. You daughter sure is growing up!


 

Always good to see you Dan. Andrea is definately growing up. He went to the Freeport for lunch then down to Freeport Beach so she could play for a while. Checked out Blue Iris Winery and Arundel on the way home. Arundel is a beautiful facility...


----------



## Hokapsig

Backsweetened the Brianna and cleaned some of the new carboys.....


----------



## ffemt128

Home with a sick 7 y/o. She's been up, off and on, since 2:00. Good thing the bathroom is right across the hall.


----------



## plowboy

Bottled 57 bottles of peach and spiced apple. Backsweeted the peach alittle too much and it has a fruit punch vibe now. Oops, lesson learned. Thankfully it was only a DB style wine so I only had maybe $20 invested in it. 

Still might be a good desert wine.


----------



## ffemt128

Making Salsa from Julie's recipe since I was home.


----------



## tonyt

Had surgery today to remove foreign object impelled in my finger. Was a rousing success.


----------



## ffemt128

Salsa is made, it smelled out of this world. I ended up with 7 pints jars of the Salsa. No doubt we will be trying this tonight.


----------



## jojabri

I finally got around (late last night) to "pretty-ing up" and storing my last round of bottling. My entire kitchen table was taken up by bottles, and I missed eating at the table!! I think they look pretty swell!


----------



## Hokapsig

Gina, feel free to send me a bottle of each. They look fantastic.

I spent time reading the TTB website about registering recipes and about TTB compliant labels. I gave Walco in Erie a call and will be completing thier questionairre when I can get the file to open.

Got another dozen or so bottles cleaned as well as 2 more of the new carboys.


----------



## Boatboy24

Wife and boys were at a birthday party. So after work, I went for a run, then hit the wine lab to take the Tempranillo-Garnacha out of the barrel. After 15 months, the barrel is already starting to lose its ability to impart oak. So I gave it a light dose of French and American cubes and hit it with some Tancor Grand Cru. I'll bottle in a month or so. It is tasting great already. Cant wait to see what it is like at 18-24 months. I filled the barrel back up with the WE LR Shiraz Cabernet.


----------



## Mtman

Started 12 gallons of Blueberry wine . The blueberry I bottled two weeks ago was OMG to die for cant wait for it to age a while. It reeked of blueberry flavor I used 18 lbs of berry's in the primary and 8 lbs when it was done fermenting and in the secondary. Oh so Good

Going now in the secondary 
6 gallons fresh plum
6 gallons dragons blood 
5 gallons lime
5 gallons apple raspberry


----------



## the_rayway

My Gran passed early Sunday morning, so...you know how that goes.

I'm really glad I took the time to go and see her myself a few weeks ago, it was nice to visit and chat without all the kids/other family members running about. We had a few good laughs, and when I left I felt like I had said goodbye in a way we both understood.


----------



## olusteebus

So sorry to hear that. Those late visits are tough emotionally but you will always be glad you did. She took that memory to heaven.


----------



## sour_grapes

My condolonces to you Raelene.


----------



## vernsgal

Sorry for your loss Raelene.


----------



## the_rayway

Thanks friends.


----------



## ibglowin

Very sorry to hear the sad news but glad you could spend some time together towards the end.


----------



## Julie

Sorry for your loss Ray and so glad you were able to spend some time with her.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sorry to hear that Raelene. Its nice you were able to spend some time with her.


----------



## jojabri

I finally broke down and ordered my first two kits. My arm was twisted by the winners of the recent DB contest to compete in the next contest. Either way, my awesome hubby paid the difference on my 2 kits as birthday-versary gift to me (we had our first date on my birthday.)

Back to the point... my first one arrived today, and I was extremely upset with the delivery. The FedEx dude rang the doorbell and left it there. By the time I got to the door he was long gone. I picked up the box, it was ripped, and the bag was all but hanging outside the box!! I was pretty pissed, especially considering I was also going to use it as part of a beginner's wine making class this weekend.

I'm not sure if I want to call and complain or not, especially considering the hubby only paid around $50 for both, including shipping cost... yeah, I got an awesome deal on Amazon, but I'd be embarrassed to take this ratty box to my presentation... sigh


----------



## sour_grapes

jojabri said:


> I'd be embarrassed to take this ratty box to my presentation... sigh



Take it and show it as an object lesson on proper packaging (and its influence on choice of vendors).


----------



## reefman

jojabri said:


> I finally broke down and ordered my first two kits. My arm was twisted by the winners of the recent DB contest to compete in the next contest. Either way, my awesome hubby paid the difference on my 2 kits as birthday-versary gift to me (we had our first date on my birthday.)
> 
> Back to the point... my first one arrived today, and I was extremely upset with the delivery. The FedEx dude rang the doorbell and left it there. By the time I got to the door he was long gone. I picked up the box, it was ripped, and the bag was all but hanging outside the box!! I was pretty pissed, especially considering I was also going to use it as part of a beginner's wine making class this weekend.
> 
> I'm not sure if I want to call and complain or not, especially considering the hubby only paid around $50 for both, including shipping cost... yeah, I got an awesome deal on Amazon, but I'd be embarrassed to take this ratty box to my presentation... sigh



I know the feeling! I've received a couple of kit boxes from Amazon that were taped up almost completely with clear packaging tape. I suspect the seller got them discounted because of the box condition from one of those damaged freight companies.


----------



## jojabri

sour_grapes said:


> Take it and show it as an object lesson on proper packaging (and its influence on choice of vendors).



Good point!



reefman said:


> I know the feeling! I've received a couple of kit boxes from Amazon that were taped up almost completely with clear packaging tape. I suspect the seller got them discounted because of the box condition from one of those damaged freight companies.



I can't say for sure, but the seller was the original company. Beats me what happened.



End result anyway, I called, and complained about the packaging. Upon further inspection, I also found a bit of "sticky" on the bags. Not knowing if this is normal, or there could be possible damaging to the product itself, they gave me a full refund.

I can tape it up and make it more presentable for the class though.


----------



## Elmer

Racked my Brunello off the goop and added some oak.
Will let it sit for a month before it makes it way to use barrel.

Ended up with a 1/2 gallon jug of Brunello, the stuff from the bottom Of the carboy.
Tossed it in the fridge I let it settle down so I can get atleast an extra bottle or 2 of the goop!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## reefman

Racked my Tropical Riesling kit to secondary yesterday, and back sweetened a batch of Skeeter Pee.


----------



## PamNoir

I will be raking my wild apple berry again, making bread, and will start thinking about my next wine recipe....any suggestions? I like to make fruit wines that are in season...



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## reefman

Nice color! I'm thinking about a Pumpkin Wine. It's in season!


----------



## Boatboy24

Just got the peaches out to thaw.


----------



## PamNoir

reefman said:


> Nice color! I'm thinking about a Pumpkin Wine. It's in season!




Pumpkin sounds interesting.... Have you had it before? What is it like? I always think it would be creamy, like a latte. I know it would not be, but I can't wrap my head around it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## jojabri

Did 3 presentations at my local public library's Know It All Festival today. It's weekend-long event when people do workshops and presentations on a variety of subjects from legal issues, to zumba, to blacksmithing and everything in between.

Today I did 3 presentations, one on how to make DIY home cleaners (body wash and laundry detergent), extreme couponning, and beginner wine making. It was really great to be able to spread info to others.

Tomorrow I will be hosting the couponning and wind making presentations again in the other location of our county public library.

Its been fun, and I'm looking forward to tomorrow. 

Thanks again to all youpeoples to expanding my wine making knowledge, which has allowed me to pass on this great hobby to others.


----------



## cooldood

My son is home from college so going kayaking. If the rain stops


----------



## sour_grapes

My only goal is to get things listed on Craigslist. I want to try to divest myself of all the specialized tools and accouterments I acquired for my all-consuming roof project. (Anybody want a half-dozen large tarps?  )


----------



## Johngottshall

Today racking the peach and blueberry and starting the toasted caramel port style


----------



## pjd

It is raining and sleeting here today so its a great day to spend in the winery! I bottled 1 carboy of Wine Experts limited edition Shiraz-Cabernet and being a big fan of Apothic Dark wine, i tried my hand at blending something that resembles it. I blended then bottled 6 gallons Petite Syrah, 6 gallons Cabernet Sauvignon, 6 gallons Merlot and 6 gallons Zinfandel. It might be even better than Apothic Dark.


----------



## cooldood

I bottled 6 gallons of white 3 gallons of sherry and 5 gallons of red

No i am drinking my oatmeal sout


----------



## Julie

my niece got married today, went to the hall after the wedding and the bartender is telling people she can't serve any beer because she doesn't know how to tap keg and can't serve any wine because she has no wine opener! So while my husband is tapping the keg, I'm handing her the bottle opener I carry in my purse!


----------



## sour_grapes

Julie: You go, girl!! 

I have a corkscrew on my Swiss Army knife -- I use it more than you would guess!


----------



## ibglowin

Were you a Boy Scout in your youth!


----------



## Julie

sour_grapes said:


> Julie: You go, girl!!
> 
> I have a corkscrew on my Swiss Army knife -- I use it more than you would guess!



My husband has one of those!



ibglowin said:


> Were you a Boy Scout in your youth!


Lol, actually cubmaster and then committee chariman when my sons were in scouts! 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Boatboy24

Mowing lawn, going for a run, finally pitching yeast on the peach wine (it took a while to warm up). Cold temps this morning have me thinking Fall, so I have a turkey breast brining in the fridge for dinner tonight. I'll probably make some bread too.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Mowing lawn, going for a run, finally pitching yeast on the peach wine (it took a while to warm up). Cold temps this morning have me thinking Fall, so I have a turkey breast brining in the fridge for dinner tonight. I'll probably make some bread too.



Yeah, the cold weather probably hit here a day or two before you. So that chuck roast that I was thinking of doing as a 4 to 6 hour BBQ roast on a low-temperature grill became a pot roast!  

Today looks to be a beautiful fall day. (Problem is, I am not mentally READY for beautiful fall days!) Going to a fine furniture show and a play, so it will be a goooood day.


----------



## ffemt128

Busy weekend in the cellar. Started re-organizing and clearing stuff out so that I can get ready for more juice and grapes that will be coming this weekend. Managed to pick up 4 more 6 gallon carboys (Thanks Bill) now I still need to clear off the driveway so I have access to the outside cellar door...


----------



## Johngottshall

Bottled my Chilean Trilogy white over the weekend and Racked my Blueberry and Peach. Ordered some Italian juice ordering my NY juice today


----------



## Gwand

I bottled my montepulciano made from a juice bucket from Tuscany. This was the first wine I made without a kit. I had some trouble with Malolactic fermentation. Not my best effort. The Nero d'Avalo made from a wine expert kit still remains my best red. Next month I bottle my Amarone and the following month my Shiraz Cabernet. Practice makes perfect… I hope


----------



## bakervinyard

Pitched the yeast on my Pinot Noir grapes. Cleaned some bottles and power washedmy wine press. Oh yeah taking the mrs. out for dinner its our 35th. Anniversary. Time flies when you're having fun. Bakervinyard


----------



## PamNoir

Started a batch of Concord grapes  


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

bakervinyard said:


> Oh yeah taking the mrs. out for dinner its our 35th. Anniversary. Time flies when you're having fun. Bakervinyard



Congrats Baker!



Gwand said:


> ...and the following month my Shiraz Cabernet. Practice makes perfect… I hope��



Is that the WE Limited Release? Mine is napping in the barrel now. I'm looking forward to that one hitting 18 months.


----------



## sour_grapes

Happy anniversary, Baker!!


----------



## vernsgal

Watching the Canucks opening game of the season!


----------



## the_rayway

We're going to look at a house tonight. With property. The longer we're in the city, the more we want to get out!

The dream is to have a little house on a nice piece of land, part bush, part field. Start a little organic CSA, raise a pig and a dozen chickens for meat each year, a herd of bees, have a bow range for the hubby, and a 'wine shed' for me - which I keep supplied from my orchard, of course  

We just need to find the 'right' piece that is close enough to Winnipeg that we can commute for work, at least for the first few years. Then I hope to quit and stay home and run the hobby farm/kids full time.

Dreaming? Maybe. But I like this dream


----------



## JohnT

Julie said:


> my niece got married today, went to the hall after the wedding and the bartender is telling people she can't serve any beer because she doesn't know how to tap keg and can't serve any wine because she has no wine opener! So while my husband is tapping the keg, I'm handing her the bottle opener I carry in my purse!


 
I am never without a corkscrew. I would never live it down if I didn't have one.. OH THE EMBARRESSMENT!


----------



## Hokapsig

We were notified that our TTB license has been approved. Now on to the PA LCB license. 

Getting ready for a grape picking weekend with the crew from D&O Cellars. Then a week on the beach in Florida....


----------



## pjd

bakervinyard said:


> Pitched the yeast on my Pinot Noir grapes. Cleaned some bottles and power washedmy wine press. Oh yeah taking the mrs. out for dinner its our 35th. Anniversary. Time flies when you're having fun. Bakervinyard



Congratulations on the 35th! My 36th was the same day.


----------



## Gwand

Boatboy24 said:


> Congrats Baker!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the WE Limited Release? Mine is napping in the barrel now. I'm looking forward to that one hitting 18 months.



Indeed. Sample tasting has been encouraging.


----------



## 697713132

not bottled a thing yet, still just a un-learnt beginner, but trying,,,
but in primary 
7 gallon strawberry,
12 gallon apple, pear ,crab apple blend
in bulk aging
12 gallon blackberry
7 gallon elderberry
it's a start thanks to this forum an it's people,,,
richard


----------



## reefman

Just bottled a batch of Skeeter Pee (original)
It's funny how each batch I've made takes on some color and some of the flavor of the yeast slurry I've used.
This one was from a kit (Sangria Zinfandel Blush)

When I was cleaning the carboy after bottling...to make a long story short...I dropped it and broke it into a 1000 pieces. (only 2 very minor cuts)
I was rushing, and knew better.
Now off to the LHBS for another 6 gallon carboy...hmm, maybe I should get 2.


----------



## dangerdave

Definately get two, reefman!

As for me? I am basking in the adoring glow of my very happy wife. Two weeks of ARGH! and my kitchen is done (except for some knobs). Behold!







You can't see the stainless dishwasher, under the counter next to the sink. I have rarely been so over-joyed to get a project completed. Now I can go hiking!


----------



## Kraffty

Looks like a real comfortable home, nice work,
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Great job, Dave!


----------



## reefman

Dave,
Great job, only issue is the wine rack doesn't look big enough!!


----------



## bakervinyard

pjd said:


> Congratulations on the 35th! My 36th was the same day.




Congratulations to you as well. Thought we were going to have a special night. I was going to grill some lamb chops, asparagus, and corn. Well the mrs. came home from work and didn't feel well so w had take out instead. We did have a nice toast to 35 more. LOL, Bakervinyard


----------



## Julie

Dave, the kitchen is awesome!


----------



## Julie

Mike and I took the day off to run to Walkers for juice, the goal was to get the juice, hit a couple of wineries in Erie, stop and see Dan and have lunch but I ended up coming down with A head cold yesterday and all I did today was sleep on the way up, get out of the jeep, give my order, climbed back in and slept on the way home!


----------



## Charlesthewino

PamNoir said:


> Pumpkin sounds interesting.... Have you had it before? What is it like? I always think it would be creamy, like a latte. I know it would not be, but I can't wrap my head around it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making




I've been thinking about a pumpkin spice wine. Adding in some nutmeg, cinnamon, and all spice. I wonder if all those spices will come thru after fermentation. I've never made it before it just an idea at this point. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Julie

Charlesthewino said:


> I've been thinking about a pumpkin spice wine. Adding in some nutmeg, cinnamon, and all spice. I wonder if all those spices will come thru after fermentation. I've never made it before it just an idea at this point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


Are you adding them up front or do some aging? Remember, pumpkin really is not ready to dring for at least a year of aging. I won't add the all spice and be very limited on the nutmeg and add some ginger


----------



## Charlesthewino

Julie said:


> Are you adding them up front or do ring aging? Remember, pumpkin really is not ready to dring for at least a year of aging. I won't add the all spice and be very limited on the nutmeg and add some ginger




I was thinking of adding them up front, but I've never made this before so I really don't know.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## dangerdave

reefman said:


> Dave,
> Great job, only issue is the wine rack doesn't look big enough!!


 
The storage racks are in the basement. Folks keep telling me not to keep wine in my kitchen.


----------



## sour_grapes

Two weeks? That is incredible. I spent months and months on mine. Great job, Dave!


----------



## Charlesthewino

dangerdave said:


> Definately get two, reefman!
> 
> As for me? I am basking in the adoring glow of my very happy wife. Two weeks of ARGH! and my kitchen is done (except for some knobs). Behold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work! However, you do understand that the glowing wife thing is a very, very short lived situation. The glow only lasts until she can come up with your next project!


----------



## Boatboy24

Getting my grapes!!


----------



## ffemt128

Down in North Carolina picking grapes. Look who we found... left to right...Sirs, Hokapsig, and me FFEMT128...we picked close to 1800 lbs of grapes..


----------



## bmwr75

Watching MS State give Auburn a run for their money 3 minutes into 2Q.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Down in North Carolina picking grapes. Look who we found... left to right...Sirs, Hokapsig, and me FFEMT128...we picked close to 1800 lbs of grapes..



What happened to Bill's gloves????????? 

Eddie you are Looking very well.

Doug, Olesia, Bill, Eddie and Andrea that is an unbelievable amount of grapes to pick, kudos to you guys!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> What happened to Bill's gloves?????????
> 
> Eddie you are Looking very well.
> 
> Doug, Olesia, Bill, Eddie and Andrea that is an unbelievable amount of grapes to pick, kudos to you guys!



The better question to ask is why are we drinking wine from Styrofoam cups. At least it was muscadine picked 2 years earlier from the same vinyard.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> The better question to ask is why are we drinking wine from Styrofoam cups. At least it was muscadine picked 2 years earlier from the same vinyard.



Lol, I did think that but thought it was best not to say anything, I seem to have a history about me where wine glasses is concerned, lol. 

Roflmao, if that is Eddie's wine, I would have not been able to pick any grapes, his wines are awesome but dam do they have a kick!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> What happened to Bill's gloves?????????
> 
> Eddie you are Looking very well.
> 
> Doug, Olesia, Bill, Eddie and Andrea that is an unbelievable amount of grapes to pick, kudos to you guys!



The better question to ask is why are we drinking wine from Styrofoam cups. At least it was muscadine picked 2 years earlier from the same vinyard.


----------



## Boatboy24

Is that a sidearm I see in that pic? What sort of dangerous creatures are lurking in the vineyard?


----------



## Julie

Boatboy24 said:


> Is that a sidearm I see in that pic? What sort of dangerous creatures are lurking in the vineyard?



Open carry is allowed in NC and that does not mean there are dangerous creations around!


----------



## Boatboy24

Julie said:


> Open carry is allowed in NC and that does not mean there are dangerous creations around!



We have open carry here in VA as well. Was just kidding around.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got up and gave the must a stir and checked the temp. I'm at 57 degrees, up from 45 when I got home yesterday. I added the Lallzyme EX and Opti Red and put a little heat on it. I'll check numbers, adjust if necessary and pitch BM4X4 this afternoon.


----------



## ffemt128

Yes it is. I was carrying my 45 as I usually do and Eddie was carrying a 357 mag...rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it....lol


----------



## Elmer

Getting my garden bed ready to plant a ton of garlic

Then watching the G-men
Why do I feel weird watching football, wearing a jersey and drinking red wine!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ffemt128

Home from a long weekend of picking grapes and visiting with friends. Julie and Mike stopped over to get some grapes we picked. I promised I'd share and we did. Cant wait til the forst weekend in November.


----------



## Boatboy24

Elmer said:


> Then watching the G-men
> Why do I feel weird watching football, wearing a jersey and drinking red wine!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Don't feel weird. I'll be doing the same. Just don't extend your pinky when sipping.


----------



## Julie

Tomorrow is crush day on a crap load of muscadines that Doug and Bill brought back, thank you AND we are looking forward to the first of November!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Tomorrow is crush day on a crap load of muscadines that Doug and Bill brought back, thank you AND we are looking forward to the first of November!



I have to warn you... bill is talking about driving down Friday as well. Not looking forward to 14 hrs of driving alone .. i cant leave til 12:30 saturday due to Halloween and puppy class.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> I have to warn you... bill is talking about driving down Friday as well. Not looking forward to 14 hrs of driving alone .. i cant leave til 12:30 saturday due to Halloween and puppy class.



Lol, thanks for the warning, actually mike and I were talking about that. I need to talk to Bill to see what time he was planning on driving down


----------



## Hokapsig

Julie said:


> What happened to Bill's gloves?????????
> 
> Eddie you are Looking very well.
> 
> Doug, Olesia, Bill, Eddie and Andrea that is an unbelievable amount of grapes to pick, kudos to you guys!


 
I learned my lesson picking crab apples. If a bee or a spider was going to bit me, it was going to bite through some gloves. Besides, I wanted the grapes to be very sterile


----------



## Hokapsig

ffemt128 said:


> I have to warn you... bill is talking about driving down Friday as well. Not looking forward to 14 hrs of driving alone .. i cant leave til 12:30 saturday due to Halloween and puppy class.


 
It's either all or none, Doug. The Mrs wants to come and pick that weekend too. So if you get me, you get her also for the entire drive.


----------



## ffemt128

Spent the morning so far getting everything ready for the crush today. Need to move the crusher to the driveway and then move the truck. Going to be a busy day...


----------



## Boatboy24

Did an early morning trail run. Now it's time to start punchdowns and spend most of the day in the yard.


----------



## jpike01

All in a days work.


Sent using smoke signals designed by Red Neck LLC.


----------



## Julie

Took the afternoon off to crush, test and prep the muscadines that Doug, Olesia, Bill and Eddie picked for me! My basement is sooooo full of buckets, currently there is 14 buckets fermenting away!


----------



## Johngottshall

Cleared and Stabilized the toasted caramel port style. Cleared and stabilized the blueberry wine. Tomorrow will clear and stabilize the peach wine.


----------



## dking193

Working on employee reviews. 2am and two more to go, but I'm on the forums. Writers block or procrastination... but I keep looking over at my wines that need racking and bottling. Sometimes this ADD thing really gets in way of getting work done. Did I mention I worked in the vineyard this weekend and I'm ready for the 50 new Blanc du bois and 20 more Black Spanish vines coming in late winter for planting. Oh and I'm drinking some 1 year old asian pear wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Punchdown. Work. Punchdown. Cub Scouts. Punchdown. Sleep.


----------



## ffemt128

After crushing and adjusting sugar on 1300-1400 lbs of various Muscadines with Hokapsig, I did some housework and laundry. As my reward for a long day, I made myself and family a batch of Noble Muscadine Jelly. Ended up with 7 1/2 jars. It tastes oh so good... Will be making more of this as I'm freezing the rest that we set aside to eat..


----------



## MrsJones

Today I'll be testing my kit-reisling to see if it's ready for stabilizing!


----------



## reefman

Testing is my favorite part of wine making.


----------



## Boatboy24

My Zin is at 1.006. Everything is set up and sanitized and I'm about to head into the basement to press.


----------



## reefman

ffemt128 said:


> After crushing and adjusting sugar on 1300-1400 lbs of various Muscadines with Hokapsig, I did some housework and laundry. As my reward for a long day, I made myself and family a batch of Noble Muscadine Jelly. Ended up with 7 1/2 jars. It tastes oh so good... Will be making more of this as I'm freezing the rest that we set aside to eat..



ok, I'm officially jealous of you guys. Muscadine is my favorite wine and you'd think since I have a daughter living in North Carolina that she would find me a source of reasonably cheap Muscadine grapes...... but all she could come up with was $2.50 per pound. way too expensive to make wine.


----------



## Julie

reefman said:


> ok, I'm officially jealous of you guys. Muscadine is my favorite wine and you'd think since I have a daughter living in North Carolina that she would find me a source of reasonably cheap Muscadine grapes...... but all she could come up with was $2.50 per pound. way too expensive to make wine.


 
what part of North Carolina?


----------



## reefman

Catawba, on Lake Norman.
I was planning a trip down there around harvest time to do some searching, and a few people on the list gave me some leads. Unfortunately, I lost my job AND we are going to settlement on our new house in Lewes Delaware TODAY. So my priorities changed
And the trip was cancelled..... but I'm still jealous.


----------



## Sirs

*:UPDATE: I'm alive*

Yes I'm still alive just had a ton of things other than winemaking going on in my life. Doug,Olesia, and little bit(she's grown so much) it was awesome to get to see you all again. Also nice to get to meet Bill. It was funny it didn't seem like we was picking all that fast but guess we was. Anyway it was good to see friends again from up in the forbidden land lol. You guys know me I love to talk and its fun to talk to those oyu haven't seen in a long time. Guess I'm gonna have to get back to going on a wine making streak again as Gwen was saying so when are you picking us some you know I like your wine not store bought soooooooooooo, guess you all will be seeing my old aggravating tail in here again. Besides I've got friends on here I've kinda lost touch with. So get ready to start seeing me and my wild yeast post again lol. Oh Julie and Mike hope you get to come down would be nice to see you all again oh and don't worry you might can stand the heat it is only getting in 70's here lately.


----------



## Sirs

oh reefman if you want grapes you can always have your girl come pick some for you with me, I'm not to dangerous besides I'm an old crip lol


----------



## ibglowin

Oh good lord NO!!!!!!! Unless you have a concrete floor and floor drain and a hose to hose down the floor and walls afterwards! 



Boatboy24 said:


> My Zin is at 1.006. Everything is set up and
> sanitized and I'm about to head into the basement to press.


----------



## MrsJones

Today I'm going to start my first Dragon Blood!


----------



## rawatts

racking burgandy into secondary fert tank. smells fantastic


----------



## Julie

We pressed the muscadines that Doug and Bill brought me, I ended up with 9 gallons of Carlos/Bronse, 6 gallons of Red and 9 gallons of Noble. And all three have a very good color to them and smell great!!!!!!


----------



## pjd

We enjoyed another trip to Luva Bella's and picked up 10 buckets of Italian juices, 2 Cabernet Sauvignon, 2 Chianti, 2 Amarone, 2 Brunello and 2 Nebbiolo. We had lunch at the winery and enjoyed a bottle of their Petite Syrah Reserve 2012. A very pleasant way to spend a cold rainy Saturday. I needed a nap after carrying those buckets to the basement! I swear I am going to hook up a transfer pump for the next time i buy juice!


----------



## Shelton

Today i did a great work with others. I did spend my whole day time with road child's. I like it.


----------



## ffemt128

Pressed 15 gallons each of Carlos and Bronze Muscadine. They were at 1.030 and 1.040 respectively. Cellar is right around 55 degrees. This will be a long ferment to dry..


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Pressed 15 gallons each of Carlos and Bronze Muscadine. They were at 1.030 and 1.040 respectively. Cellar is right around 55 degrees. This will be a long ferment to dry..



My cellar is running about 60 degrees and all mine fermented to 1.010 and 1.020. I need to bottle tomorrow to free up some carboys for the muscadine.


----------



## Thig

Bottled my Vidalia Onion wine today.


----------



## pjd

It looks good Thig! You will love cooking with it.


----------



## LoneStarLori

Working on our outdoor kitchen. It's been pretty slow, but mr engineer didnt really have a plan. Good thing he has a supervisor. Me. Tomorrow we put on the metal roof. That should be fun.


----------



## ffemt128

I want to make a batch of Vidalia onion wine..


----------



## Runningwolf

Had a nice visit with ffemt128 today when he came up north to pick up some fresh juice from the local wineries. This morning I bottled 25 gallons of Pair wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

Replaced screens with storm windows. Ugh.


----------



## stanfkd

Worked then came home and checked my muscadine carboy. Almost dry. Started my dragons blood this evening. Pitching yeast early am tomorrow.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Had a nice visit with ffemt128 today when he came up north to pick up some fresh juice from the local wineries. This morning I bottled 25 gallons of Pair wine.


 
Dan, it is always a pleasure visiting with you. Your home lab is an envy to many professional wineries. You may want to count your dogs..... I think Andrea may have tried to sneak one home...

thanks again for the crab Apple. It is resting comfortably in a carboy waiting for sugar...


----------



## ffemt128

I'm hoping to press this batch of Red Muscadine tonight...then the 2 cans of Noble tomorrow night.


----------



## reefman

Had our first frost this morning.

I'm loading the truck for another trip to the new house.
This trip will include some more furniture, the wife's plants and my coffee roaster. 
I hope to also get a wine making area setup in the new house this week.
(no basement)
Next weeks trip I hope to be able to move some wine making stuff.
At some point I'll have to dig up my grape vines and transplant them as well.


----------



## Hokapsig

Day 3 of Operation Restore Sanity, but I am still pissed about not being able to work with ffemt on pressing the muscadine. I will raise a glass of Southern Red Muscadine in his honor for breakfast, lunch and 3 for dinner. See you on Sunday Doug....


----------



## ffemt128

Done pressing the Red Muscadine. Here are the remaining skins from a 32 gallon brute can fill 3/4 full with uncrushed grapes and then the yield post crushing. Sq was 1.024


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the OVZ racked off the gross lees and pitched the VP41.


----------



## Charlesthewino

I finished the installation of my whole house filter and ran my first carboy of Concord thru it for bottling. The filter combined with my allinonewinepump just finishes off a very nice package! 

Yesterday I added the second dose of nutrient to a batch of Cranberry/Pomegranate and a batch of White Grape Cherry. On Sunday, I racked a batch of Apple. So in process are the following, another Cranberry/Pomegranate, Red Grape/Cranberrry/Pomegranate, 2 - 3 Gallon batches of Apple and a batch of Mead. 

On deck are: 30# of frozen Pears, Pumpkin Spice and Blackberry.

Wow. Perhaps too many at once. I love the hobby; however, at times it feels like a job.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Charlesthewino

Charlesthewino said:


> I finished the installation of my whole house filter and ran my first carboy of Concord thru it for bottling. The filter combined with my allinonewinepump just finishes off a very nice package!
> 
> Yesterday I added the second dose of nutrient to a batch of Cranberry/Pomegranate and a batch of White Grape Cherry. On Sunday, I racked a batch of Apple. So in process are the following, another Cranberry/Pomegranate, Red Grape/Cranberrry/Pomegranate, 2 - 3 Gallon batches of Apple and a batch of Mead.
> 
> On deck are: 30# of frozen Pears, Pumpkin Spice and Blackberry.
> 
> Wow. Perhaps too many at once. I love the hobby; however, at times it feels like a job.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wine Making








Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## ffemt128

Lasr night I pressed approximately 32 gallons of Noble Muscadine. My assistant wine maker was helping. She kept saying how good it smelled and askingbwhy she couldn't drink some. Sg was 1.020. There was this can plus 6 1/2 gallons in a bucket.


----------



## Hokapsig

We are on Day 6 of Operation Restore Sanity. We visited a nice, small boutique winery in central Florida (Hutchinson Farm Winery). John and Sherry were extremely nice and knowledgeable people and the wife and I had a very nice tasting and talk. We then returned to our oceanside timeshare and laid out at the pool to further our tans. One more day and a wake up and we will return back to Pittsburgh to resume our regular lives. I look forward to getting back and helping with the muscadine processing....


----------



## peaches9324

cleaned my garden out..put tomato cages aside, got a few cherry tomatoes. The green peppers are still going along with the kale it looks as though I'll have kale till it freezes I'm surprised the green peppers are still holding on! planted a blueberry plant that arrived while I was out of town. Weeded my asparagus a lil. I was surprised that's all it needed was a lil weeding! Got some mowing in, and I washed some bottles. Took wine inventory and it's running low but I have 3 carboys clearing...Have a grand cru banana/pineapple mist on deck don't know if I'll be entering this in the contest or not I got it to compare to my homemade banana/pineapple I got going so tweaking would be going against the grate. Guess I could half the kit. I'm thinking that's what I'll do I got some white raisons been soaking in vodka for months now because I ordered a white wine kit off ebay a while back and they sent me a chianti instead good thing I like reds!


----------



## Boatboy24

A couple soccer games, then this: http://www.bloodandgutsrun.com


----------



## Julie

Boatboy24 said:


> .........then this: http://www.bloodandgutsrun.com



are you doing this?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> A couple soccer games, then this: http://www.bloodandgutsrun.com



You crazy! You crazy, mon! 

Have fun with it!


----------



## Boatboy24

Julie said:


> are you doing this?



I did. My oldest did it with me, along with my sister, nephews and a friend. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Johngottshall

Started my Italian juice Dolcetto today. Tomorrow starting my NY juice Diamonds.


----------



## Julie

Johngottshall said:


> Started my Italian juice Dolcetto today. Tomorrow starting my NY juice Diamonds.



I bought a Diamond from Walkers this year also. Never had this before bu my initial taste was very good, I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Johngottshall

Went to a wine tasting and had this I liked it a lot hope this turns out the same.


----------



## cmason1957

I an getting ready to brew our winter beer. This year it will be an Irish Stout. I hope it turns out well.


----------



## Gwand

My wine club pressed our Koch Ranch Hillside Nappa Cab and our clone 169 Lanza Cab today.


----------



## Enologo

Racked 24 gallons of Petite Syrah and started working on the stand for my new barrel.


----------



## ffemt128

Transferred 80 gall9ns of various muscadine into glass with the help of Hokapsig. I also racked 40 gallons of other PA juice. After that we went to Kavic Winery for some sampling and a tour for Hokapsig.


----------



## sour_grapes

Today was trick-or-treating in my neighborhood. We get hordes, absolute hordes of kids. I blew through all of my candy (~15 lbs, 400 pieces) in an hour.


----------



## Charlesthewino

Sour grapes. Same thing here. There were groups of 15 to 20 at once. The kids don't walk as much now. The minivan's just circle the subdivision and drop off as they go. We have only lived in the Chicago area since 2012. Thought it was very weird that the kids were out a week before Halloween. Apparently that's the way they do it in our area. Always the Sunday before and between 2 and 5 pm. A bit strange, but it does make sense to have the kids out before dark as it's much safer. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## ffemt128

sour_grapes said:


> Today was trick-or-treating in my neighborhood. We get hordes, absolute hordes of kids. I blew through all of my candy (~15 lbs, 400 pieces) in an hour.


 


Charlesthewino said:


> Sour grapes. Same thing here. There were groups of 15 to 20 at once. The kids don't walk as much now. The minivan's just circle the subdivision and drop off as they go. We have only lived in the Chicago area since 2012. Thought it was very weird that the kids were out a week before Halloween. Apparently that's the way they do it in our area. Always the Sunday before and between 2 and 5 pm. A bit strange, but it does make sense to have the kids out before dark as it's much safer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


 

Ouor community os one of the few in the area that still believe in doing Halloween Trick or Treating on Halloween at night. I'll not be handing out candy this year as I'll be out with my daughter. The issue we have with Halloween is since we actually do Halloween on Halloween, the neighboring kids come to our community annd trick or treat. We would go through 400+ pieces in the first hour. I'm sorry, your kid got candy in your community, quit being so damn greedy...


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Ouor community os one of the few in the area that still believe in doing Halloween Trick or Treating on Halloween at night. I'll not be handing out candy this year as I'll be out with my daughter. The issue we have with Halloween is since we actually do Halloween on Halloween, the neighboring kids come to our community annd trick or treat. We would go through 400+ pieces in the first hour. I'm sorry, your kid got candy in your community, quit being so damn greedy...



LOL, we are the opposite side of that issue. We still do trick or treat in our township but we get no children come to the house! I quit buying candy years ago.


----------



## vernsgal

When we lived in a townhouse(2 years ago) we used to get hundreds of kids a year.Some were even getting out of limo's. The next 2 years we moved twice each time getting fewer and fewer kids. Now that we finally moved to our retirement home, and there's no kid's not the area, I think have to admit I'll miss some of it


----------



## the_rayway

We only do about a 1/5-2 block radius with our kids right now. They just don't need THAT much candy! Nana or Poppa hold down the fort while we're out, and we generally get between 250-300 kids each year. We always run out of candy.

When we get home, Bronwyn likes to sit on the front step in her costume and help me hand out treats to the other kids. She really gets a kick out of it.


----------



## ffemt128

All I know is Friday night we'll be having warm apple wine lightly spiced...


----------



## Steve_M

Procrastinating I this forum.
I should be studying for my CCNA Voice....

Steve


----------



## vernsgal

Packing. Heading to Calgary for 12 days of babysitting. The kids got a trip to Mexico as an anniversary gift and they asked hubby and I to watch grandbaby.Daytime will be tiring but fun, it's the nights I'm dreading!( I really think I'm too old for this  )


----------



## Boatboy24

Medals from the Big and Bold comp arrived today (thanks John, Joe and other judges). So I'm celebrating with a Porterhouse and a bottle of Ghost Pines 2012 Cabernet. It's on sale at my local grocer this week for $16.99. I could get 20% off that if I buy a case. It's very tempting.


----------



## peaches9324

vernsgal said:


> Packing. Heading to Calgary for 12 days of babysitting. The kids got a trip to Mexico as an anniversary gift and they asked hubby and I to watch grandbaby.Daytime will be tiring but fun, it's the nights I'm dreading!( I really think I'm too old for this  )



yea but look at all the chances you'll have to photo we will be expecting them ya know?


----------



## Hokapsig

I got my delivery from our Florida vacation delivered by the wife's relatives tonight. I will need to get a costume together for tomorrow at work. Those trick or treaters better not interrupt Pizza and Wine night.....


----------



## ffemt128

Worked almost 16 hours yesterday when I was supposed to have a half day vacation scheduled. Love it whenpeople change the project at the last minute.. Can't wait to take our daughter trick or treating. Hope the rain gets out of the area by then..


----------



## ffemt128

Transferring PA juices to glass then puppy class, take daughter to birthday party and drop off other dog at groomer. Somewhere in here I need to stop and get more bungs from South Hills Brewing since I forgot to order them..


----------



## Elmer

Planted garlic
Moved compost
Mowed a bit of the lawn (to mulch leaves)
Racked leaves
Put away hoses
Burned left over tomato plants
2 loads of laundry
Load of dishes
Bottled 7 bottles of Brunello
Racked barolo out of barrel

Having a glass of brunello, fighting to keep my eyes open


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Johngottshall

Racked my Italian juice to glass. And Started my New York Juice Diamonds today.


----------



## ffemt128

It was a busy day..


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> It was a busy day..



Sure Doug ! Next thing you're going to tell us is you made lasagna out of potatoes.


----------



## Boatboy24

Soccer games at 9 and 11:30, then home for lunch and off to a birthday party. From there, dropped the kids off with my parents, and went out to dinner. Then met some of wifey's friends for some bowling (I don't remember the last time i did that). Whew!


----------



## sour_grapes

I started a CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec! I am psyched. I used D254 yeast. It came with 30 g French Heavy and 30 g French Medium chips, plus 100 g Hungarian Medium cubes. Plus I added 9.5 g FT Tannin Rouge to primary.


----------



## Hokapsig

Spent money like a drunken sailor yesterday. New tires for the car along with an alignment, new tennis shoes, new cell phone, gas treatment for the tractor. I finished off the day with a Finger Lakes Red Cat and a Carolina Muscadine. 

Needing to return the girl back to college today and continue to clean the garage/basement in preparation for the 9 seventy gallon tanks showing up.


----------



## MrsJones

Planning on bottling my Riesling and perhaps starting the Argentia Ridge Coast Reserve Amarone Red Wine Kit that I picked up from Costco on sale ($85).


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Sure Doug ! Next thing you're going to tell us is you made lasagna out of potatoes.



Of course!!!!! Doug, you do need to post that up here


----------



## Charlesthewino

Just started my last batch of Pear wine for the season. I started it last night and it has a good head of foam today. Started at an SG of 1.060 as I want a bit more flavor of the Pear.



Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## pjd

I racked 18 carboys and added oak then picked up a full truckload of leaves from the lawn. Getting everything ready so I can migrate south soon.


----------



## Boatboy24

Beaming with pride a little right now. My (just turned) 7 year old just finished a Lego project that was over 700 pieces. He's been working on it all day on his own. He's pretty proud too.  And, my 13 year old nephew finished 2nd in a Bass fishing tournament today and qualified for the state championship.


----------



## Julie

Congrats Jim, you have every right to be proud that is a huge accomplishment for both those boys.


----------



## vernsgal

Well as some of you know, I'm in Calgary for 2 weeks babysitting our granddaughter. Today we shoveled snow!


----------



## Julie

vernsgal said:


> Well as some of you know, I'm in Calgary for 2 weeks babysitting our granddaughter. Today we shoveled snow!



Seriously, you need to tell God this isn't funny! Handling grand babies is a full time job, you don't have time for snow shoveling!


----------



## ou8amaus

MrsJones said:


> Planning on bottling my Riesling and perhaps starting the Argentia Ridge Coast Reserve Amarone Red Wine Kit that I picked up from Costco on sale ($85).



Made that kit twice now... decent wine for the price. I added extra oak and aged for a year...


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Sure Doug ! Next thing you're going to tell us is you made lasagna out of potatoes.


 

Oh that was very good by the way...Last night we had garlic chicken with gemeli noodles...


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday I managed to get my remaining 4 buckets of juice transferred to glass. At this point I have 2-5 gallon carboys and 4-3 gallon carboys not filled.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the Tempranillo Garnacha bottled tonight. Now watching the Giants do an impeccable imitation of a high school football team.


----------



## Hokapsig

Just got back from the school board meeting (GRRRR)......

We hope to be bottling the 2013 Malbec and a batch of Skeeter Pee. I need ot clean the basement out in preparation of recieving a closed winery's assets....


----------



## tanddc

I pitched the yeast on my first batch of Dragons Blood. My only hope is that I don't degrade the memories of those who have gone before me or tarnish the reputation of Danger Dave and his magical concoction.


----------



## vernsgal

I have discovered that sleep is overrated. Who said you need more than 2 or 3 hours a night.ycuduffuurrghiu oops must have nodded off there.And also who needs diets and treadmills to lose weight. Just walk the floors all night with a teething baby. 3.5 lbs down in 5 days. Yay? Lol


----------



## ffemt128

Tonight is "date night" with my wife. We are heading to Oliver Twist in Pgh for dinner then over to Heinz Hall to see Kenny Loggins in concert. Looking forward to an evening alone with my wife...


----------



## ibglowin

Is he performing with Blue Sky Riders? That would be a treat for sure. Unfortunately he went the way of Kenny Rodgers with the plastic surgery. A little scary to look at these days! 



ffemt128 said:


> We are heading to Oliver Twist in Pgh for dinner then over to Heinz Hall to see Kenny Loggins in concert.


----------



## ffemt128

ibglowin said:


> Is he performing with Blue Sky Riders? That would be a treat for sure. Unfortunately he went the way of Kenny Rodgers with the plastic surgery. A little scary to look at these days!


 Ye he was playing with the Blue Sky Riders. It was an awesome performance. First time we saw him perform was probably 10 years ago at 7 Springs Ski Resort, he opened for Hall and Oates, which is one of my wifes favorites, then in nthe end both groups came out and performed together.


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday I managed to rack the various muscadine off the heavy lees. I have all the extra sludge in carboys to settle out. I ended with approx 56 gallons of various muscadine varieties. From the sludge, I'm thinking I'll end up with anothe 5 gallons total.


----------



## sour_grapes

I racked my CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec to "secondary," racked my WE Viognier off its finings for bulk aging, and added k-meta to my aging CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab/Merlot. I, of course, snuck a taste of the Cab/Merlot, and it is wonderful. Great berry flavor plus a shot of vanilla.


----------



## Boatboy24

First cold run of the season this morning at around 28 degrees. Brrr! I helped a friend take down, relocate and remount his big screen, then went to niece's birthday party. Just hanging out now, and will go next door later for some fire pit action and some port.


----------



## pjd

I picked up 2000 corks at Runningwolf's place this morning, I took him a couple bottles and came back with 8 of his bottles! What a guy, I need to visit him more often! Thanks Dan!


----------



## jojabri

Happy 1st wine-aversary to me! My first batch was "born" on 11/7/2013. Tonight we popped the cork on one of my first ones. Admittedly, its not great, but it's not bad... a bit sweet... but what could you expect from a bottle of juice, sugar, bread yeast, and a balloon as an airlock. Have to say, I m impressed that it made a year without going totally hideous.

It's been a good year. And almost 200 gallons. Most of which done properly, and an unnoficial silver medal to boot.

Thank you guys for all the support and advice.


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked the 2013 CA Petit Sirah from the barrel. Then gave the 2014 Chilean Cab/Merlot a 'cleansing' rack to get it off the fine sediment and then moved that into the barrel. Got everything cleaned up, and put foils and labels on the CC LR Tempranillo Garnacha. Heading over to a neighbors shortly to help him move some big items into his moving truck. Then lunch and movies with the kiddos, followed by mowing the lawn. Then, I think I'll fall over and take a nap.


----------



## ffemt128

Off work today, going to hang out with my 7 y/o and also try to do some SO2 tests on my Chilean wines...Maybe get the bike out since it is going up to 65 today. A ride with her may be in order as weather will be turning cold again very shortly.


----------



## ffemt128

Checked the ph and so2 levels in my four reds. You have to love the Vinmetrica SC-300 for its versatility.


----------



## Johngottshall

Blended my Blueberry/Elderberry. And my Blueberry/Blackberry man this stuff is good.


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice labels, John.


----------



## Hokapsig

conducted a wine tasting from my personal stash for some new friends. Tomorrow I get to do my civic duty and attend jury duty...


----------



## MrsJones

Racked and back sweetened my first DB, and racked my Amerone Kit to secondary... Both taste sooo good!


----------



## Hokapsig

Got selected for jury duty and will finish up tomorrow. Drinking wine (Brianna, Isabella, Vanilla Cabernet Sauvignon) heavily tonight.


----------



## jojabri

Scored an excellent deal today on wine/beer supplies.

As I have mentioned, we are working with Habitat for Humanity to build our home. Part of the deal is that the hubby and I do 150 hours of labor each, 100 in construction.

So for our other 50 hours we volunteered at the ReStore (kinda like Goodwill but for Habitat.)

So on a donation, a bunch of wine/beer supplies came in. Not knowing what they were, the workers in receiving threw them in the dumpster. When my hubby saw them, he immediately pulled them out and asked the supervisor to price them.

We got 2 ale pails w/spigots, 1 without, l lid, a bottle filler, 2 beer bottle cappers, 100 caps, a floating thermometer, a hydrometer, 2 carboy brushes, 4 airlocks, and some ez cap bottles for $10!!!!! Soooo glad my hubby caught that!


----------



## vernsgal

Came back from Calgary, put my feet up and shared a bottle(ok,maybe 2) of wine with friends.

We toasted the fact that hubby and I survived babysitting a teething 9 month old for almost 2 weeks. And yes I would do it again!


----------



## the_rayway

Got the OK from my doctor to start transitioning back to work! Woot! I've been off since Canadian Thanksgiving, so it will be really nice to head back.

Also have strep throat, but hey, can't all be good news, right?!?


----------



## Julie

Hope you feel better soon, strep throat is not a fun thing to have!!!!!


----------



## Gwand

I have been bulk aging some Barbera made from frozen must. The product is from a company called Vino Superiore. They import organic frozen must from Italy. A bit pricey but the product is quite good. Today I started cold precipitation.


----------



## Boatboy24

Flying home from a conference in Orlando. NOT looking forward to moving into the polar vortex.


----------



## Hokapsig

JURY DUTY is DONE!!! I was able to meet some very nice people on my jury with me and a couple were nice enought to sample some of my wines afterward. My son is going to see his friends back at college, so the wife and I get the tv and all the pizza and wine to ourselves tonight. 

Now I'm off to prepare for bottle some Pee.....


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> JURY DUTY is DONE!!! I was able to meet some very nice people on my jury with me and a couple were nice enought to sample some of my wines afterward. My son is going to see his friends back at college, so the wife and I get the tv and all the pizza and wine to ourselves tonight.
> 
> Now I'm off to prepare for bottle some Pee.....



Did you take wine with you or invite them over. Guess it was in the car from Tuesday...


----------



## Hokapsig

it was, indeed, still in the car from Tuesday.


----------



## sour_grapes

Bottled my CC Showcase Walla Walla Cab/Merlot. This was really nice already!


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday I received my paper chromatography kit from Presque Isle Winery. Here is the initial test results from the wines I want to do a MLF on. Today I'll splash rack in hopes of driving off some of the SO2 and then pitch the MLB.


----------



## Boatboy24

I've been going through old pics on our various computers today. The problem with the digital age is you take too damn many pictures. I need to get better (or more ruthless) with choosing which ones are keepers. I'm trying to purge all the junk and keep only the good/meaningful stuff. I'll hopefully be setting up a NAS in the near future with backup and I only want to bring over stuff that we really want. Also hit the farmer's market and the grocery store earlier. I have some tomato sauce simmering now. Next up is getting a batch of bread dough started and making brownies with the kids. Then making chicken parm for dinner.


----------



## MrsJones

I'm bottling my first DB; so excited!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I've been going through old pics on our various computers today. The problem with the digital age is you take too damn many pictures. I need to get better (or more ruthless) with choosing which ones are keepers. I'm trying to purge all the junk and keep only the good/meaningful stuff. I'll hopefully be setting up a NAS in the near future with backup and I only want to bring over stuff that we really want.



I know what you mean. I am convinced that the way to take good pictures is to take tons of them, and throw away the bad ones. BUT I CAN NEVER GET MYSELF TO THROW ANY AWAY!  

I am also torn about printed vs. digital pictures. On one hand, I never look at the bin full of pictures I had taken from years ago. On the other hand, I am sure that at some point, I won't be able to access my digital pictures, due to some crash/calamity or another. (I have them backed up in various media and various places, so hopefully my fears are unfounded.)


----------



## Boatboy24

I hear ya, Paul. I'm a digital guy and my wife is old school, so we have a reasonably good combination there. About twice a year, she uploads a couple hundred pics and gets prints. She then takes about a quarter of those and puts them into photo albums (the rest shouldn't be printed in the first place, IMHO  ). We have no backup at the point, which is why I really want to get the NAS set up. I'll have a mirror drive and if I can follow my plan, will do a hard backup once or twice a year with a portable drive, then store that off site.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> About twice a year, she uploads a couple hundred pics and gets prints.



When I first went digital a decade or so ago, I told myself I would do that. So far, batting 0.000!


----------



## Boatboy24

I think I've printed less than a dozen in about that time.


----------



## Hokapsig

cleaned and sanitized another dozen bottles today. still working on labels and the state permit....


----------



## cmason1957

Cleaned 6 cases of empty bottles that I picked up at a local winery yesterday. I love the labels these guys use, warm water and Oxyclean, wait 30 minutes the labels fall off. Tasted some of the aging California wines from this fall, the are showing promise. Malolactic shows to be done, waiting a few weeks before adding kmeta.


----------



## beano

I had to taste it...right...right?


----------



## Boatboy24

Field trip with my 1st grader's class to the Udvar-Hazy Air and Space Museum. 

I absolutely love this place. If you ever find yourself in the Virginia suburbs of DC, or have a couple hours to kill at Dulles airport; head on over there.


----------



## Hokapsig

Continueing to clean out the basement (winery) in preparation of the nine 70 gallon tanks that will be showing up. Anyone need a ping pong table or a sewing machine????


----------



## Boatboy24

Hokapsig said:


> Continueing to clean out the basement (winery) in preparation of the nine 70 gallon tanks that will be showing up. Anyone need a ping pong table or a sewing machine????



No, but I'll take one of those tanks to clear up some space for the ping pong table. 

Ordered another Winery Series Super Tuscan today. My supply is running low, and FVW has them on sale (for another few hours, at least).


----------



## 3274mike

*rècal*

I am watching good morning America today and they are doing a story on recalled products that are still being sold. So they are talking about a child seat bumble seat or something. Interview a couple who's child got hurt while sitting in the chair. So the husband is explaining what happened while he the child got really hurt falling over in the chair. When he explains that he turned around when he heard a crash. The chair fell over off the counter on to e open dishwasher and then the child was on the floor screamin. Remind you this is a baby or toddler chair resembling a small bucket. So watching this I'm like oh no that poor baby. Then it hits me what idiot puts a child (baby) on the counter. And the parents are just like talking like they can't believe they had just bought this chair and it was recalled like a year ago. I understand that recalled items shouldn't be sold, but child on the counter, cant recall stupidity. 
.
I apologize for long post and if you know these parents but on a counter top, really.
back to my day checking wine then out out on the snowy roads in michigan running service calls


----------



## Boatboy24

3274mike said:


> I am watching good morning America today and they are doing a story on recalled products that are still being sold. So they are talking about a child seat bumble seat or something. Interview a couple who's child got hurt while sitting in the chair. So the husband is explaining what happened while he the child got really hurt falling over in the chair. When he explains that he turned around when he heard a crash. The chair fell over off the counter on to e open dishwasher and then the child was on the floor screamin. Remind you this is a baby or toddler chair resembling a small bucket. So watching this I'm like oh no that poor baby. Then it hits me what idiot puts a child (baby) on the counter. And the parents are just like talking like they can't believe they had just bought this chair and it was recalled like a year ago. I understand that recalled items shouldn't be sold, but child on the counter, cant recall stupidity.
> .
> I apologize for long post and if you know these parents but on a counter top, really.
> back to my day checking wine then out out on the snowy roads in michigan running service calls



Both of our kids used one of those chairs - on the floor!!!!

Too bad you can't recall people.


----------



## Elmer

2 loads of laundry
Racked my white Niagara,
Racked some of my Brunello,
Making space for my cider.
Gave serious and researched bottling my cider in beer bottles.
Which lead me to idea of carbonating , which lead me Thinking of brewing my own beer.
Which lead to me thinking of bottling skeeter pee in beer bottles.

Sat down worked it all out on paper,
Scraped the carbonation idea.

But still considering bottling my cider & Sp in beer bottles.
Makes it so much more accessible in the summer and traveling than lugging wine bottles.




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes

(4 loads of laundry)
Racked my CC Showcase Argentinian Malbec out of "secondary" and vacuum-degased it.
Very little else!


----------



## ffemt128

Elmer said:


> 2 loads of laundry
> Racked my white Niagara,
> Racked some of my Brunello,
> Making space for my cider.
> Gave serious and researched bottling my cider in beer bottles.
> Which lead me to idea of carbonating , which lead me Thinking of brewing my own beer.
> Which lead to me thinking of bottling skeeter pee in beer bottles.
> 
> Sat down worked it all out on paper,
> Scraped the carbonation idea.
> 
> But still considering bottling my cider & Sp in beer bottles.
> Makes it so much more accessible in the summer and traveling than lugging wine bottles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



I did that this year. Bottled a case of beer bottles with skeeter pee. It was great except a 12 oz bottle goes down way to easily...LOL


----------



## olusteebus

Today I bottled a batch of stout from a recipe to replicate Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout. My two previous attempts at beer was not totally successful, Drinkable but not that good. I think this will be.

Gonna start a Cellar Craft Merlot (with skins) tomorrow.


----------



## ffemt128

Up early, already managed to rack 12 gallons of Concord and 12 gallons of Catawba. Need to evaluate what is down in the cellar and plan for combinations of needed carboys...


----------



## rawatts

bottling pinot noir for the winter. cannot run out


----------



## Elmer

Since we have a heat wave (51 today, 60 tomorrow) I am putting up some holiday lights (Christmas lights as my wife calls them).

However I will not turn them on until after turky day.
But I will be the first up and on in my neighborhood.

If there is enough time I have a 1.5L & .750L bottle of barolo I need to rack and maybe bottle.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## GreginND

I wil be pressing 400 pounds of rhubarb and get that wine started. Also, I will press 300 pounds of Marquette that has been quickly fermenting for a week.


----------



## olusteebus

As I said earlier, I bottled beer yesterday. I used my vacuum wine bottler with a slight modification (a space to lift the bottle) and it worked great.


----------



## Runningwolf

GreginND said:


> I wil be pressing 400 pounds of rhubarb and get that wine started. Also, I will press 300 pounds of Marquette that has been quickly fermenting for a week.



Rhubarb must be huge in ND. I know Walkers import it in from there for their juice.


----------



## roger80465

Elmer said:


> Since we have a heat wave (51 today, 60 tomorrow) I am putting up some holiday lights (Christmas lights as my wife calls them).
> 
> However I will not turn them on until after turky day.
> But I will be the first up and on in my neighborhood.
> 
> If there is enough time I have a 1.5L & .750L bottle of barolo I need to rack and maybe bottle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Elmer! You are screwing up the curve for the rest of the guys in the neighborhood. Just step away! Resist the urge! I have confidence in you!


----------



## heatherd

Bottling caramel and coffee port, and trying to stir/kmeta/sorbate the demons out of a stinky batch of Italian Pinot Bianco.
Heather


----------



## sour_grapes

After cleaning a friend's gutters this afternoon, I am going to a Pulitzer-prize-winning play about a giant, invisible rabbit.


----------



## Boatboy24

Very little. 

Went to church, then out to lunch with the family. Didn't get home until 2:30 or so. Since then, I've been watching football, helping the kids with crafts, or playing with my quadcopter. Nice, lazy Sunday.


----------



## Elmer

roger80465 said:


> Elmer! You are screwing up the curve for the rest of the guys in the neighborhood. Just step away! Resist the urge! I have confidence in you!




My neighbor has the same idea. We were both out putting them up. Better to doen all day in 50 degree weather as opposed to last year when I put them up in 35 & raining.
My neighbor also brought over some Long Trail IpA, good stuff




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ffemt128

Long busy day working around the house. Enjoying a concord niagra while watching our 7 y/o put together a puzzle..


----------



## bakervinyard

Just got in from work trying to relax and not stress out. Worked 12 hours today prepping everything for Thanksgiving. I need to make 700 apple pies, 400 pumpkin, 300 custard, 200 lemon meringue, 225 caramel apple, 200 blueberry, ricotta, lemon,mince, chocolate creme, banana creme, cherry. Don't forget the cheesecakes, cookies, cakes , cookies, bread, rolls, OH MY ! I'm exhausted just typing about it. Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Bakervinyard


----------



## Boatboy24

bakervinyard said:


> Just got in from work trying to relax and not stress out. Worked 12 hours today prepping everything for Thanksgiving. I need to make 700 apple pies, 400 pumpkin, 300 custard, 200 lemon meringue, 225 caramel apple, 200 blueberry, ricotta, lemon,mince, chocolate creme, banana creme, cherry. Don't forget the cheesecakes, cookies, cakes , cookies, bread, rolls, OH MY ! I'm exhausted just typing about it. Happy Thanksgiving everyone. Bakervinyard



Boy, you must be having a lot of people over for Thanksgiving dinner. 

(don't envy those in your profession at this time if year. I imagine it is a good percentage of your annual revenue though)


----------



## Gwand

Last day of bottling


----------



## Hokapsig

Getting ready to pitch yeast on a new batch of Danger Dave's Easy Peasy. We will off to the LHBS for more yeast as we have 3 more batches to start.....


----------



## Thig

Hokapsig said:


> Getting ready to pitch yeast on a new batch of Danger Dave's Easy Peasy. We will off to the LHBS for more yeast as we have 3 more batches to start.....



What yeast are you using, plan to start a batch of this after Thanksgiving and I am curious what most of you use?


----------



## Hokapsig

Thig, due to the high acid content, I use 1118. This yeast will ferment rocks if you let it. I've never had an issue with it.

I also stopped and picked up 5 gallons of Ocean Spray Cranberry to experiment on making a Cranberry wine. I have some leftover Craisins to toss in for body. I was going to follow Julie's recipe for Cranberry Pomegranate which recieves rave reviews from friends and family. Has anyone made a Cranberry from straight juice or done any flavoring with Cranberry????

I am totally digging having a week of vacation this week. I could get VERY used to this....


----------



## Thig

Yeah 1118 is a workhorse. I think I will go with it for my first DB.


----------



## roger80465

I have not made it but be sure to check the juice and the craisins to be sure they don't have sorbate in the juice or oil on the craisins. I understand that can be problematic.


----------



## Hokapsig

Roger, the juice does have some sorbate in it, so I will aerate the juice prior to pitching yeast. I'll add some super-ferment to aid the yeast in its job. The Craisens go in after fermentation starts to supply some body to the wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

I just started a WE Selection Amarone. I am going to tweak the hell out of it a la Joeswine! I am calling it: 

Amarone di Beppe tweakfest


----------



## Boatboy24

Just pitched the yeast on another Winery Series Super Tuscan.  Also took the chromatography paper out to dry (this was for the CA Zin). It should be well done by now. If the test confirms that, I'll rack and sulfite today as well.


----------



## the_rayway

Scored in wine kits for my brother's wedding! Cellar Craft Sterling Cabernet was on clearance at the LHBS for $51! We really like this wine and I've got just enough time to age it before next summer.

Also brought in our Christmas trees from the snow to thaw out. I may have gone slightly overboard with the big tree...the little guy that we hang from the ceiling is perfect though


----------



## Boatboy24

Various errands, went for a trail run and now watching "Elf" with the kiddos.


----------



## vernsgal

That tree looks awesome Raylene.

I finished decorating our tree and got most of the house ornaments done today.
Have to say "it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas"


----------



## Julie

Didn't get my tree up but got all my other decorations up, I'll set up the tree tomorrow, go to my granddaughter's 1st birthday I the afternoon and my husband and I will decorate when we get home.


----------



## Hokapsig

Racked the Green Apple Riesling, Cranberry Pomegranate and Orange Pineapple Muscato. Bottled a 5 gallon batch of Skeeter Pee and have another one fermenting.....


----------



## reefman

Boatboy24 said:


> Various errands, went for a trail run and now watching "Elf" with the kiddos.


Elf is one of my favorite movies to watch with the Grand-kids.


----------



## vernsgal

Julie said:


> Didn't get my tree up but got all my other decorations up, I'll set up the tree tomorrow, go to my granddaughter's 1st birthday I the afternoon and my husband and I will decorate when we get home.



Does your husband help you with the tree decorating? My kids used to help with it but since the youngest moved out a few years back I've had to do it myself. In fact, hubby here doesn't help with any of the indoor decorating.
(and very little outdoor this year  )


----------



## Julie

I put the lights and garland on and he helps with the ornaments. LOL, I quite decorating outside a couple of years ago.


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday I cleaned a sink full of bottles and got them packed up in empty cases. Have another sink full waiting. I did start a batch of Original Skeeter Pee on Friday evening. I figured I needed to get started on the Pee for summer. I think this, a batch of Cranberry Lime and one other should do for summer. I have 3 grown children who love the stuff.


----------



## Boatboy24

Racking and stabilizing the Amador Old Vine Zin. And since it'll be 60 degrees this afternoon, I'll give the lawn one last mow and put up the outdoor decorations.


----------



## Hokapsig

We will be returning the girl back to college, and the boy and I have to fix the siding from the recent windstorm. If time permits, I need to do my backsweetening on the Cranberry Pomegranate and bench test the Pineapple Orange Muscato.


----------



## Hokapsig

working on the basement to arrange for the wine tanks to show up. lots of cleaning and going through stuff....


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> working on the basement to arrange for the wine tanks to show up. lots of cleaning and going through stuff....


 

Did the Mrs change her mind?


----------



## GreginND

Picking up some new VC tanks this morning. Just in time. I have 150 gallons of wine just finishing in the primary ready to go into them. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes

It will be above freezing today, so the missus and I are planning to go on a long walk. Maybe at a state park, maybe on the Ice Age Trail.

Later, I plan to rack my Amarone di Beppe into secondary and apply Joeswine's tweaks! (Tannins and currants.)


----------



## GreginND

Cleaning and setting up my new tanks today. Need to rack my aornia and rhubarb wines into them.


----------



## Hokapsig

ffemt128 said:


> Did the Mrs change her mind?


 
She's begrudgingly accepting her fate. Besides, I'm cleaning out the basement so I'm earning a few points. I was told this will be my Christmas, birthday, anniversary and father's day presents for the next decade.


----------



## Runningwolf

It's quite evident then that she is not aware of the fact with all those tanks in your basement you will not be able to live in your house during fermentation.


----------



## Thig

Bottled a small batch of Blueberry and Black Currant, racked 6 other batches, busy day so far.


----------



## Boatboy24

Bad news: Youngest woke up with a bit of a stomach bug. I'm sure it has nothing to do with the 6 Oreos, candy, gum and cake he ate while we were out at a friend's house last night.  I think that's the last time he'll gorge on sweets without asking Mom and Dad first. Older brother asked and had more controlled amounts - he's fine today. Go figure. As a result, we couldn't go to church and have lunch with friends at a local brew pub, like we planned. 

Good news: we are home instead of running around. I racked and stabilized 11 gallons of OVZ (Amador Gold grapes), racked 6 gallons of Viognier (Chilean juice bucket) and 6 gallons of RJS Winery Series Super Tuscan (from primary to secondary). I also topped up the barrels and did a fair amount of QA sampling in the process. I'm thrilled with everything I sampled, with the possible exception of the Zin. It is a little thin, which may be due to the super high SG and my having to dilute with acidulated water. Otherwise, the flavors are great. I'm tempted to save off a gallon of last year's Amador Petit Sirah (which I'll bottle in the next week or two) and blend it with the Zin.


----------



## ffemt128

Added my remaining lemon, nutrients and energizer to my most recent batch of skeeter pee last night. Should be ready to transfer to a carboy around the 19th...


----------



## Boatboy24

Ran a few errands, put new wipers on wifey's car, did some label removal on some bottles, got a turkey breast into a Jack Daniel/Maple Syrup brine for tomorrow's dinner. Next up will be butchering a tenderloin into steaks (some of which will be on tonight's dinner plate), decorating the tree, and maybe watching a movie with the fam.


----------



## Elmer

Laundry, got a hair cut. Had labels printed.
Labels wine. Organized wine or holiday give away. Raked roof, spent an hour outside with kids in the snow.
Now having an Irish coffee and watch in "Clue" on Netflix.

SWMBO is on her 4th batch of cookies making my accomplishments pale in comparison


----------



## reefman

Cleaning the house. Potential buyers coming through tomorrow.
Put up a few Christmas decorations, talked to a couple headhunters yesterday.
Have 3 job interviews lined up for next week.
I think I should start my own commercial winery instead of working for someone else.


----------



## Julie

reefman said:


> Cleaning the house. Potential buyers coming through tomorrow.
> Put up a few Christmas decorations, talked to a couple headhunters yesterday.
> Have 3 job interviews lined up for next week.
> I think I should start my own commercial winery instead of working for someone else.



Doug, where are you transiting to? and good luck on the sale of your house!


----------



## ffemt128

Finished up our Christmas shopping yesterday. Woke up early as I always do on Sundays and managed to get my Reisling and my Cherry racked to clean carboys. Going to work on racking others after church. Friday racked about 60 gallons of Muscadine. I need to stop and get some more half gallon jugs on the way to work tomorrow. I really need to find someone who drinks Riunite. Those 3 liter bottles are really nice to have...oh well, 3 interviews tomorrow, have to wear big boy clothes to work...


----------



## reefman

Julie said:


> Doug, where are you transiting to? and good luck on the sale of your house!


Long story short, we bought a house in Lewes, DE as a second summer home and eventual retirement home. Got laid off 2 weeks before going to settlement, so we are selling the Maryland home and retiring early unless I find another job.


----------



## ffemt128

I managed to get the Diamond, Brianna, Steuben and Crab Apple racked. Been a good day. Time for a glass of Elderberry I think.


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching a bad football team play an even worse team. But hey, at least I get to see my Giants.


----------



## ffemt128

reefman said:


> Cleaning the house. Potential buyers coming through tomorrow.
> Put up a few Christmas decorations, talked to a couple headhunters yesterday.
> Have 3 job interviews lined up for next week.
> I think I should start my own commercial winery instead of working for someone else.


 

Good luck on the interviews, although I like the idea of selling the house and retiring early...


----------



## sour_grapes

I cleaned up/delabeled about 3 cases of bottles. This is, hands down, my least favorite activity of this hobby!


----------



## ffemt128

Taking a half day vacation today to go throw some lead down range. Looking forward to it. Taking the AR, SKS, .45, .38 spc, and the trusty 22.


----------



## 3274mike

Fed the children and got the two of them and their mother out the door to school. Ordered some Wine from Hid-In-Pines Vinyard. Drinking coffee and off to work


----------



## ibglowin

One of our traditions at this time of year. Dinner tonight on the Plaza in Santa fe with our BFF's followed by a performance with the Santa fe Desert Chorale at the St. Francis Cathedral. Acoustics are amazing for this!


----------



## Elmer

Sick on the couch!


----------



## sour_grapes

Elmer said:


> Sick on the couch!



Ouch! Sorry to hear that, Elmer!


----------



## Boatboy24

Elmer said:


> Sick on the couch!



On the bright side, it beats being sick and at work. Hope you're back on your feet soon!


----------



## Hokapsig

sanitizing bottles and backsweetening the Cranberry Pomegranate. We are still bottling the Caramel Apple Pie Moonshine in order to distribute at the company Christmas party tonight....


----------



## Boatboy24

Went to the gym, Home Depot and then cut up a boneless rib roast into nice steaks and vacuum sealed them. Gonna drop off some clothes at Salvation Army, and hopefully do a final acid test/adjustment on my 2013 Petit Sirah.


----------



## Steve_M

Going to Millbrook Winery Millbrook, NY tasting/tour then to Charlotte's restaurant in Millbrook for dinner.

Steve


----------



## Hokapsig

need to filter the Green Apple Riesling one more time through the 0.5 micron filter to polish it up. time to rotate the sterilizing bottles to the bottle tree....


----------



## jojabri

We invited my "Coupon Coven" along with their hubbies and kids over for a dinner party this past Saturday. They all knew I made wine, but were FLOORED by the demijohn and carboys sitting out. The hubbies were BLOWN AWAY by my husband's bock beer, I suppose in "man-world" any dude with beer on tap is a God.

The selection of wines I pulled out for the party were very well received, including my caramel/chocolate dessert wine, which paired phenomenally with chocolate lava creme cake.

One of the gals, who is not a big drinker, ended up calling me (a little tipsy-schnockered) at around 3 in the morning, raving about the blueberry candy cane wine that I gave out as gifts to all the gals. 

All in all, it was a great dinner party, and I am re-inspired to continue my wine making journey even though other ventures have hindered it as of late.


----------



## the_rayway

Well done Gina! Sounds like you've got some good successes on your hands!

I had the same sort of experience hosting the Winemaking Guild last week. They received my meads so well that I was embarrassed by all the praise. I was told by one fellow that he would like to have a case of my Belligerent Blackberry in his basement; by another that they would have been thrilled to have made my New World Order Rhubarb Berry Mead himself; and finally that my Orange Creamsicle mead was most fantastic wine one fellow had tasted. They couldn't believe I had made all of those meads in my very first year.

Just brings home that a) good winemaking practices are key, and b) ageing your stuff is SO important. All of these were between 2-3 years old.


----------



## GaDawg

Anxiously awaiting my Christmas Carboy


----------



## Steve_M

the start of the seven fishes begins


----------



## reefman

Had a follow-up second interview yesterday, and one on Monday, 
Two promising potential jobs. 
Been called in for a face to face interview next Monday. 
Keeping my fingers crossed!
*Merry Christmas Everyone!*


----------



## reefman

Steve_M said:


> View attachment 19754
> the start of the seven fishes begins


Mmmmmmmm, oysters!


----------



## sour_grapes

Steve_M said:


> View attachment 19754
> the start of the seven fishes begins





reefman said:


> Mmmmmmmm, oysters!



Or, as my friend Rocky says, and as my late father always used to say:



Rocky said:


> By the way, what they say about oysters is not totally true. I tried a dozen once and only 10 of them worked.


----------



## heatherd

Pasteurizing a batch of cider.

Happy holidays everyone!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

About to crack a bottle of home made Limoncello for a nightcap while the Mrs. and I arrange the goodies under the tree. G'night all. Merry Christmas!


----------



## sour_grapes

Busy day. Last-minute shopping, gift exchanging with wife and her GF, lovely dinner, racking wine, cleaning bottles, and will leave for midnight mass soon.

Updates in other sections to follow!


----------



## sour_grapes

Just got back from Midnight Mass. Anyone else still up??

:>


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Just got back from Midnight Mass. Anyone else still up??
> 
> :>



I am now! 

The calm before the storm. Everyone still in bed and I'm enjoying a quiet cup of coffee. All hell will break loose soon.  

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Julie

Boatboy24 said:


> I am now!
> 
> The calm before the storm. Everyone still in bed and I'm enjoying a quiet cup of coffee. All hell will break loose soon.
> 
> Merry Christmas!



LOL, I remember those days! Enjoy, when they start getting a little older, they will be waiting for you to get up!!!!
http://www.winemakingtalk.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## the_rayway

Just got up myself. Looking for the coffee maker to finish up so I can get my cup. 

I can't wait for the kids to wake up and start our day. We'll do waffles with strawberries and whipping cream, presents, naps, and then off to the in-laws.


----------



## reefman

Opened presents with the wife and daughter 2, Grand daughter 1 and son-in-law 2.
Made coffee. Made scrapple (tradition, and we all love it being raised on it)
Cooking the turkey now, eating Christmas dinner around 3:30 today.
Having a great time.
Daughter 1 and family coming tomorrow.


----------



## ibglowin

Xmas Movie Marathon! 

Christmas Vacation

Home Alone

Love Actually 

The Holiday


----------



## ffemt128

Woke up early yesterday 6:30 started the day with a shower while the 7 y/o patiently waited. She oopened her presents then the other children came over around 7:45. I made 2 lbs of sausage, 1 1/2 lbs of bacon, hash browns, 18 eggs and belgium waffles from scratch. Proceeded to my SIL for lunch then to my sisters for dinner. Home around 7:30 enjoyed a glass or 2 of muscadine wine and then crashed...

I did manage to get the pee racked to carboy and another batch started. I think that should hold us for summer...


----------



## Elmer

Nothing!


----------



## cmason1957

Started a batch of blackberry port, well just took the 100 lbs of blackberries out of the freezer, put them in fermenting bags and dumped some pectic enzyme on them. It will take a few days for them to thaw. 

Also pulled about 40 lbs of blueberries out of the freezer. Those will be added to a melomel, my first.


----------



## Boatboy24

Taste tested the 2013 Petit Syrah to confirm/deny it is ready for bottling. It's good. pH tested at 3.56. I'm all set to bottle, but realized I need more bottles.  I'll hit the LHBS tomorrow on the way home from work and should bottle on New Year's Eve. Getting ready to give the new Kettle Pizza a 2nd test run for lunch, then some football. Another nice, relaxing day as the kids continue to work through all their Lego Christmas gifts. The peace and quiet in the house these last few days has been awesome as they've been laser focused on building all this new stuff.


----------



## Julie

Drinking a peach lambic at the Flying Saucer. I think I need to make this


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig stopped over after work for a barrel (aka carboy) tasting. Muscadines are coming along nicely as are the other samples.


----------



## Hokapsig

ffemt128 said:


> Hokapsig stopped over after work for a barrel (aka carboy) tasting. Muscadines are coming along nicely as are the other samples.


 
Correction, muscadines are coming along GREAT. Beautiful color, nice nose, nice balance. A tad bit of backsweetening and these will be blue ribbon winners....


----------



## Boatboy24

Bottling the 2013 Amador Petit Sirah.  I'll also rack the WE LR South African Shiraz Cabernet out of the barrel and put the Monastrell/Petit Verdot in. Then dinner at Ruths Chris and a movie with Mrs. Boatboy and a few friends. Then I'll go to bed and Mrs. Boatboy will wake me up at midnight to watch the ball drop on TV.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sitting quietly with a glass of Red Mountain Cab. Enjoying observing as my two boys are watching (and very interested in) "The Sandlot". A classic movie.


----------



## Hokapsig

Started to bottle the 2013 Catawba, but had a nasty rotten egg smell, so I will unbottle and stir with a piece of copper bussbar that I will borrow from work.


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready to head to the cellar so I can rack the Pinot Grigio and Mavasia off the Super Kleer. Will likely kmeta and sorbate as well. Have a few other wines that need racking, will take care of those as well.


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked and stabilized the Super Tuscan early this morning, then had a meeting for my son's basketball league, followed by a little grocery shopping. It's about 35 and rainy here today - just miserable. So I picked up some comfort food for dinner. Doing a roasted chicken with fixings and home made gravy. I'll make some stock this afternoon, so the house should smell great in a couple hours. I may get motivated and bottle the En Primeur Pinot Noir I started in July of 2013. It's been taking it's time coming around. Oh, and there will probably be some football watching involved too.


----------



## vernsgal

Shoveled snow and packed away Christmas.


----------



## zalai

Today I started my next kit the KenRidge Showcase Amarone style . 
Replaced the yeast to Lalvin RC 212 . Plan to use raisins in secondary .


----------



## sour_grapes

I sharpened my knives! (Literally, that is.) We have a set of Asian (15 degree) knives, and my wife bought me a special 15 degree sharpener for Christmas. Finally got a chance to sharpen the knives this evening. They are now nice and _very_ sharp!


----------



## Hokapsig

Taught a CPR/AED class today and we are currently enjoying a D&O Cellars Destiny wine. We will bug Doug for the recipe for this one....


----------



## sour_grapes

Going to a friend's house to watch the Packers-Cowboys. Go Pack!


----------



## Boatboy24

I have a 7 year old laid up with the flu. As luck would have it, I was planning to make some chicken soup today. Otherwise, laying low, watching some football, and just might start my Shiraz-Viognier.


----------



## Johngottshall

Bottled my Dolcetto that I started in Sept. Filtered and Back sweetened my peach that was started in Sept.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Going to a friend's house to watch the Packers-Cowboys. Go Pack!



Wow, what a game!


----------



## MrsJones

I racked my Malbec to its secondary and started a batch of Dragons Blood


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow, what a game!



I have to admit, my reading of that catch by Dez Bryant was that the call should go in favor of the 'Boys. Then the experts and officials started explaing '"acts of football," etc., and I realized I have no f'ing idea of the minutiae of the rules! Anyway, glad to have gotten out of there with a win, on to Seattle!


----------



## sour_grapes

You interpret this:

*NFL RULEBOOK*

_Rule 8, Section 1, Article 3_

Item 1: Player Going to the Ground. If a player goes to the ground in the act of catching a pass (with or without contact by an opponent), he must maintain control of the ball throughout the process of contacting the ground, whether in the field of play or the end zone. If he loses control of the ball, and the ball touches the ground before he regains control, the pass is incomplete. If he regains control prior to the ball touching the ground, the pass is complete.


----------



## ibglowin

The NFL refs giveth (Detroit game) and they taketh away (Packers game). He had full control of the ball then he fell on the ground and the ball touched (gasp…… the ground) but he still had control of the ball at all times in both hands. That should have been a touchdown. Like others (prognosticators) said, its a bad rule but it is the rule…..


----------



## vernsgal

It was a groaner!


----------



## ffemt128

Might go see what they will give me for my 2011 Chevy on a trade for a new one...after that my daughter has a birthday party and sleep over.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just got back from my son's first Pinewood Derby. He took 2nd overall amongst Tiger Cubs (first graders). About to pitch the yeast on my Shiraz-Viognier and will be putting labels and foils on the 2013 Valpolicella and Petite Sirah.

Edit: here are the labels and the derby car.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Boatboy24 said:


> Just got back from my son's first Pinewood Derby. He took 2nd overall amongst Tiger Cubs (first graders). About to pitch the yeast on my Shiraz-Viognier and will be putting labels and foils on the 2013 Valpolicella and Petite Sirah.



Oh I remember those days helping my sons with the pinewood derby cars. If you need any advice please PM me as we took District finals almost every year.

Just last night we were planning the Eagle court of honor as 3 of the boys from my den as I was there leader - have achieved the rank of EAGLE.


----------



## olusteebus

Boatboy24 said:


> Just got back from my son's first Pinewood Derby. He took 2nd overall amongst Tiger Cubs (first graders). About to pitch the yeast on my Shiraz-Viognier and will be putting labels and foils on the 2013 Valpolicella and Petite Sirah.



go karts are next, then sports cars or Nascar.


----------



## Mtman

I put 12 gallons of apple wine in the secondary's. Then juiced 25 lbs of mango chunks and started two buckets 12 gallons of mango wine I have never done this before we will see how it comes out. Then I juiced 12 lbs of tart cherry's and started a 6 gallon batch of it. I put the heater bands on them and will pitch the yeast later today. 
Rick


----------



## cooldood

grooming snowmobile trails


----------



## sour_grapes

Planning to watch Green Bay take on Seattle... Go Pack!


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready to leave for Penn State for the Wine Quality Improvements class which is tomorrow and Tuesday. Looks to be a very interesting class and it was highly recommended by Runningwolf as a good class as well as Dr Kavic of Kavic Winery.


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Planning to watch Green Bay take on Seattle... Go Pack!



Argh. Just argh.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Argh. Just argh.



I don't think anything more than that can be said. Wow.


----------



## Hokapsig

Attending the wine improvement course at Penn state with dffemt128 and we met berry crusher at the conference.


----------



## rendezvous

greg




sour_grapes said:


> Argh. Just argh.


----------



## ibglowin

Oh sure we can say more…….. LOL














Boatboy24 said:


> I don't think anything more than that can be said. Wow.


----------



## sour_grapes

rendezvous said:


> greg





ibglowin said:


> Oh sure we can say more…….. LOL



Okay, okay. You boys deserve your fun.

At least it was an enjoyable first 57 minutes!


----------



## ffemt128

Day 2 at Penn State. Berrycrush is in the class as well.


----------



## ibglowin

Just a couple more……..


----------



## Hokapsig

spent the last 2 days with ffemt at Penn State for the Wine Quality Improvement course. We met some new friends and chatted with some old ones. We particularly liked the reception after Day 1 and Happy Hour at the hotel....


----------



## sour_grapes

What am I doing? Not what I planned to do! On our walk to work, my bride slipped on a hidden ice patch, and hurt her shoulder. Back from hospital -- no broken bones, thank goodness. We have to wait and see how bad the soft-tissue damage is. In the meantime, I am a nursemaid!


----------



## ffemt128

Transferred 12 gallons of skeeter pee to clean carboys and hit with a dose of sparkaloid. Will rack off the lees from the fining on Sunday. Hoping this will hold us over for summer. Some how I dont think it will and I'll be starting a Cranberry Lime next month...


----------



## the_rayway

Have an interview this morning. Nervous but pumped because I'm really excited about the possible job change!!
Wish me luck!!


----------



## sour_grapes

the_rayway said:


> Have an interview this morning. Nervous but pumped because I'm really excited about the possible job change!!
> Wish me luck!!



Good luck, Raelene!!


----------



## Julie

Good Luck!


----------



## ffemt128

the_rayway said:


> Have an interview this morning. Nervous but pumped because I'm really excited about the possible job change!!
> Wish me luck!!


 

Good luck, I'm still waiting to hear back for the different position I interviewed for befor Christmas. I've heard from both managers stating I'm still in the running and the hope to have an answer in the next week or two....


----------



## Boatboy24

I hope it went well, Raelene.


----------



## Boatboy24

ffemt128 said:


> Good luck, I'm still waiting to hear back for the different position I interviewed for befor Christmas. I've heard from both managers stating I'm still in the running and the hope to have an answer in the next week or two....



Weren't you just recently promoted?


----------



## the_rayway

Boatboy24 said:


> I hope it went well, Raelene.



Thanks for the support everyone! I felt like it went really well, and I have sincere hopes that I will be chosen - but to be honest, just getting a call is a bit of a thrill when there are nearly 200 applicants. Lol, it already feels like a win!

TBC


----------



## ffemt128

Racked 36 gallons of PA juices and placed outside under the stairs to cold stabilize. Temps are about 36 degrees there.


----------



## reefman

Made an F-Pack and Back sweetened my Concord. Going to bottle next week. It still tasted young and a little bite to it.
Started a Skeeter Pee and used a slurry from my batch of peach. almost 20 hours and no sign of fermentation yet.


----------



## sour_grapes

Did a little woodworking in the AM.

Started a batch of CC Showcase Amarone in the afternoon.

Friend's house for stir-fry dinner and wine!


----------



## Matty_Kay

Racked 6 gallons of Montepulciano and sipping on the excess. Not too bad but still young. Making crab cakes, asparagus and mashed potatoes for the family for dinner soon.


----------



## reefman

uummmmm....crab-cakes........!


----------



## Matty_Kay

They are a favorite around here, so easy and the kiddos and wife love them.


----------



## Julie

Matty_Kay said:


> They are a favorite around here, so easy and the kiddos and wife love them.



Lol, you know that you have to share the recipe on our recipes page!!!!!!


----------



## Matty_Kay

Sure will, Julie!


----------



## ffemt128

Boatboy24 said:


> Weren't you just recently promoted?



I was promoted to VP last year. This is a different position with hopefully more $.


----------



## Boatboy24

Preparing for snowmageddon. Milk, bread, toilet paper. Milk, bread, toilet paper. Milk, bread toilet paper. We will be stuck at home for, who knows, maybe minutes at a time. You must buy everything you see at the grocery store when this happens.


----------



## cooldood

Boatboy24 said:


> Preparing for snowmageddon. Milk, bread, toilet paper. Milk, bread, toilet paper. Milk, bread toilet paper. We will be stuck at home for, who knows, maybe minutes at a time. You must buy everything you see at the grocery store when this happens.



me too
gasoline 2 stroke oil


----------



## Rocky

For the past three days, I have been building bookshelves for our library/reading room. I looked at the cost of purchasing, considered my amateur carpentry skills, consulted the God of Carpentry (Norm Abram's book) and found a plan that I believe I can complete. So far, so good. I have made some mistakes on the first one, fewer on the second (very steep learning curve) and all of which I think I can "cover" in the finishing process. With wood filler, paint and stain once can cover a multitude of sins.


----------



## Hokapsig

deliverd my daughter back to college and now that we're home, I've washed some filling equipment and a carboy. Getting ready to get the bottles out of sanitizing solution and on to the bottle tree. I'd like to start a couple more batches of cran pom wine, but lost Julie's recipe. ARGH....


----------



## roger80465

Racked and degassed with food saver WE SI Aussie Petite Verdot, RJS Aussie Shiraz Cru Select Aussie Shiraz and a Showcase Walla Walla Cab Merlot. Also degassed a Homewinery Elderberry. That stuff is the gassiest batch I have ever had. Had to discontinue because my old food saver was getting hot. I'll double rack and degass tomorrow using the AIO.


----------



## cmason1957

Racked my cabernet sauvignon and zinfandel after pulling each out of my refrigerator. They were both cold stabilized. I am always amazed at how much stuff (tartrates) fall out. Also ranked my Norton and skeeter pee. Tasted a blueberry melomel, I was a bit surprised how little honey taste it has now. I suppose that will return after I backsweeten.


----------



## Rocky

Here are some pictures of my work in progress. I am using 3/4" Oak Plywood and 1 x Red Oak for the trim pieces. I will use these two book cases in my library.


----------



## PhilDarby

racked 5 gallons of apple/mango wine, added some oak water, got, carried away with tasting it ;-) but, did manage to get 2 gallons of apple/raspberry going too.

Ive got 3 gallons of other various wines to rack, but, its going to have to wait.


----------



## vernsgal

well these last few months I've been lazy with my wine notes, leaving them on bits of paper. I usually keep them in a binder nice and neat. So needless to say, today I finally got...


----------



## Boatboy24

I've been in need of one of those for years!


----------



## vernsgal

I keep losing it so it never happens lol


----------



## sour_grapes

I had a meetup with RichMKE today. Rich is a very nice guy. We met for lunch, and exchanged a few bottles of wine from our cellars. I will have to document them in the "Other People's Wines" thread as I open them.


----------



## ffemt128

Just made arrangements for a stretch limo to pick up my 8 y/o and her friends and take them to her birthday party next month...she'll be so excited....


----------



## Gussman

*What I am doing*

I picked up 6 cases of used bottles from a Wine Cellar . Now get this , 3 cases for $10.00 U.S. Dollars. I bought all they had and will go back tomorrow (Friday) to buy some more. Making DD's Dragon Blood.


----------



## the_rayway

I GOT THE JOB!!!! (Shhhhhhh...it's a secret...)


----------



## Boatboy24

*CONGRATS RAELENE!!* 

(oops, I mean: congrats, Raelene ).


----------



## sour_grapes

Yay!! Congrats! Uhhh, on whatever it is that you might be needing congratulations on.


----------



## sour_grapes

Today is *Lobsterfest 2015! * This is just an annual tradition in my household. I make delectable sous-vide lobster from this recipe: http://www.alcoholian.com/?p=2300. Here are a couple of pictures from last year.


----------



## olusteebus

Gonna start a chardonnay and a pinot grigio with concentrate from Home Winery Supply today.


----------



## vernsgal

Congrats Raelene!


----------



## Hokapsig

getting pictures printed for the PLCB license and hope to start a couple of batches of cranberry pomegranate. The winery needs cleaned up to recieve the 9 flex tanks and more cases of bottles that we have coming in....


----------



## Boatboy24

Arrived in Canaan Valley, WV a little bit ago. Enjoying a Samuel Smiths Oatmeal Stout right now. Out to dinner shortly, then to bed so we can hit the mountain early in the AM. Can't wait to get on the snowboard!


----------



## Julie

congrats Ray! Let us know when we can stop whispering


----------



## rawatts

bottled my white concord.


----------



## vernsgal

It's Super Bowl Sunday in our home. Go Seattle! !


----------



## Hokapsig

We pitched the yeast on a double batch of cranberry pomegranate.


----------



## sour_grapes

We got socked with snow today, and blowing, gusty winds made shoveling pretty pointless. (I did it anyway, and will have to do it again in the morning.  )

After the Stupor Bowl, I racked my CC Showcase Amarone from primary to secondary.


----------



## vernsgal

we got hit with snow again too.We shoveled out before the game and will have to do it again in the morning.


----------



## Gussman

*Congrats*

Congratulations are in order. Good Luck with your new Job.


----------



## ffemt128

Congrats Raelene, well deserved I'm sure.


Today I racked 12 gallons of Fredonia, 11 Gallons of Concord and 6 gallons of Reisling in anticipation of placing outside next weekend for cold stabilization. I had to add some grapeskin extract to the Concord to get rid of the Orange color. I think I'll be trying somewhere other than Presque Isle in 2015 for my Concord. The flavor is good but the orange color just kills me...


----------



## Rocky

I got all of the construction done on my two bookcases, now the all important finishing begins. Sand, fill, sand fill and sand some more. The pattern (from Norm Abram) calls for the inside of the bookcases and the shelves to be painted. I used oak plywood and red oak for trim and I am somewhat reluctant to cover that with paint. We'll see.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rocky that is beautiful. Oak is hard to paint and stain is so much prettier. I am just finishing up a oak counter top to cover my front loading washer and dryer. I like to use poplar trim if I'm going to paint it.


----------



## HB_in_Subic

Making some yogurt for the Mrs..


----------



## Enologo

Rocky, great job looks fantastic. I also vote stain especially when the wood is of a good quality it's a shame to cover it with paint.


----------



## sour_grapes

Gosh, I wouldn't paint that, either. Too nice for paint.


----------



## Rocky

I know what you are all saying about painting the plywood. The wood I used was A2 (that is what Home Depot had in stock) so for the "inside" and the underside of the shelves, I made sure to used Side 2. I used Side A for the exterior and top of shelves. The stiles and rail and the shelf fronts are red oak and the crown and trim pieces (I think) are white oak. I am using a very dark stain to match other furniture in the room. The way Norm shows his in the book is with a colonial green paint on the inside and the shelves. It makes a nice appearance and frankly, the Side 2 wood is a marked contrast from Side A. I think what I may do is stain the inside and if I don't like the results, paint it. It is much easier to go in that direction than the other way around. Thanks for the input. I really appreciate it.


----------



## hardworkin

Throwing out my first batch of Skeeter Pee. I'm having a heck of a time trying to regulate the heat in my primary bucket. I've used a aquarium heater with a circulating pump, I now have tried a brew belt with a temperature control. I think my problem is that I am leaving the lid on.. not tight... just on. Building too much heat at the top. I will start a new batch after I mock it up with just water and cheesecloth for a covering (so I'm not holding the heat in)


----------



## Enologo

Rocky said:


> I know what you are all saying about painting the plywood. The wood I used was A2 (that is what Home Depot had in stock) so for the "inside" and the underside of the shelves, I made sure to used Side 2. I used Side A for the exterior and top of shelves. The stiles and rail and the shelf fronts are red oak and the crown and trim pieces (I think) are white oak. I am using a very dark stain to match other furniture in the room. The way Norm shows his in the book is with a colonial green paint on the inside and the shelves. It makes a nice appearance and frankly, the Side 2 wood is a marked contrast from Side A. I think what I may do is stain the inside and if I don't like the results, paint it. It is much easier to go in that direction than the other way around. Thanks for the input. I really appreciate it.



It's always good to have a plan B but I think you'll be suprised with how much the stain will hide especially a dark stain although it will be difficult to match something existing. All depends on how the wood takes the stain especially when you have different types of wood they may not all look the same. I myself am partial to Golden Oak. Like that old gal in the commercial says. " I put that $h1t on everything".


----------



## Gussman

Today I started 5 gallons of must from a recipe I've been working on for several weeks. I'll post the recipe on my Gussman Threads once I bottle. So far it looks like a successful blend and the SG and PA came out higher than expected. Only time will tell or Not Tell.


----------



## vernsgal

what a great idea Dan! I never would have thought of having wood put on top of my washer and dryer. Can you post a pic when done? You might have added another item on to hubby's to do list


----------



## Runningwolf

Rocky, I can't wait to see pictures of the final product. It sounds like it is going to be a beautiful master piece.


----------



## Runningwolf

vernsgal said:


> what a great idea Dan! I never would have thought of having wood put on top of my washer and dryer. Can you post a pic when done? You might have added another item on to hubby's to do list



The wood is 3/4" oak plywood. I added oak molding on the two exposed edges. I use honey oak stain and five coats of sealer on it. I put rubber bumpers on the bottom so it sits about 1/4" of the washer and dryer. I cut out the area for the hoses and access to the shut offs so it fits tight against the wall and nothing can fall behind them.


----------



## sour_grapes

Had a meeting in Chicago today. About an hour before I started driving home, it started snowing! I hit the road at rush hour, so the 90-mile trip took about 3 hours. Boo-hoo.

I got home, cooked a quick meal, and started guzzling Menage a Trois Midnight.


----------



## vernsgal

bottled a Cab Sauv and a Nero d'Avola. Tomorrow will be a day of racking (I hope)


----------



## ibglowin

Hitting the big *13,000!*


----------



## the_rayway

Lookin' good Mike!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Way to go Mike. Thanks for all your contributions!


----------



## vernsgal

Wow! Congrats Mike.Looking forward to reading you next 13,000


----------



## ibglowin

Aw shucks, thanks guys!


----------



## ffemt128

The goal for this weekend is to bring the wines in from cold stabilizing and get racked into fresh carboys. Once that is accomplished I'll move more outdoors to the cellar stairwell. 36 in, 36 back out.


----------



## Johngottshall

ffemt128 said:


> The goal for this weekend is to bring the wines in from cold stabilizing and get racked into fresh carboys. Once that is accomplished I'll move more outdoors to the cellar stairwell. 36 in, 36 back out.



Can you please tell me how long you cold stabilize and what the benefits are thanks in advance.


----------



## ffemt128

Johngottshall said:


> Can you please tell me how long you cold stabilize and what the benefits are thanks in advance.


 
It drops out excessive tartaric acid to precipitate out in the form of crystals (wine diamonds). It will help to smooth out an overly acidic wine and prevent the formation of crystals in wine if it is chilled. I generally will place outside in my cellar stairwell that is protected from the elements for anywhere from 2-3 weeks depending on the temperature. My last batch was out for 2 weeks and there was a load of crystals that dropped out. There are several topics about this in the Winemaking from Grapes section right now.


----------



## Enologo

This weekend I racked my Petite Syrah from the Demijohns into the barrel. I had lots of wine diamonds left in the demi's. I didn't do anything intentionaly to cold stabilize but since the demi's are on the bottom shelf close to the concrete floor in my basement I guess it gets cold enough to let them drop out. Temps get down to about 58* F in the basement but I keep the thermometer at eye level so I guess the temps are lower near the floor.


----------



## ffemt128

Enologo said:


> This weekend I racked my Petite Syrah from the Demijohns into the barrel. I had lots of wine diamonds left in the demi's. I didn't do anything intentionaly to cold stabilize but since the demi's are on the bottom shelf close to the concrete floor in my basement I guess it gets cold enough to let them drop out. Temps get down to about 58* F in the basement but I keep the thermometer at eye level so I guess the temps are lower near the floor.


 

That's about the temps of my cellar also at eye level. I had a thermometer lower once and there was almost a 10 degree difference at floor level on the concrete. Even in the summer temps don't get much above 68 in the cellar.


----------



## Enologo

Cool! No pun intended. Cold stabilization the easy way.


----------



## ffemt128

I was under the impression that my 8 y/o daughter was off school next Monday for President's day. Found out last night that she does have school as a make up day for when there was a power outage at the High School. Guess I won't be spending the day with her.. Bummer but I'll make good use of the day and will rack and test the 55 gallons of various Muscadine we have aging. Might even start processing the elderberries.


----------



## Hokapsig

Save some for me to help with. I'm off, but will work nearby in Carnegie that day. Of course after we rack, we will have to drink a few.....


----------



## ffemt128

Excpected cold temps this weekend should do wonders for the wine I have cold stabilzing.. May have to check it over the weekend to see what the temps it's hold at are. Going to do another Paper Chromatography test this weekend. I'm hoping to see positive results.


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready to go to IHop with my wife and daughter in celebration of her 8th birthday. After that its off to see Padington at the movies and then dinner with the family.


----------



## Boatboy24

Bottled the WE LE South African Shiraz Cabernet. This is a WINNER! Not quite 9 months old yet and its great. Warm vanilla, dark fruit, nice tannin and almost no KT. Can't wait to see what it's like at 18 months. Also racked and stabilized the Shiraz Viognier. Off to my son's basketball game in a few.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Bottled my 2014 Chilean Barbera, quite happy with it.


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> Bottled the WE LE South African Shiraz Cabernet. This is a WINNER! Not quite 9 months old yet and its great. Warm vanilla, dark fruit, nice tannin and almost no KT. Can't wait to see what it's like at 18 months. Also racked and stabilized the Shiraz Viognier. Off to my son's basketball game in a few.



What's KT Jim ?


----------



## Boatboy24

vernsgal said:


> What's KT Jim ?



Kit Taste...


----------



## vernsgal

Lol. Thanks. I couldn't think of anything and old hubby here said "Kim Traits". I asked him what that meant but he's clammed up (probably for his own safety )


----------



## ffemt128

Just checked the temp in my cold stabilization area. Holding at about 22 degrees. Not bad considering its -4 here right now. I guess being 5ft underground and protected from the wind helps. May rack this off tomorrow.


----------



## ffemt128

Doing another paper chromatography test on my wine. Hopefully there is signs of it working.


----------



## ibglowin

Bottled my 2014 RJS Australia Semillon Sauvignon Blanc - RQ! 3 months old. Did my usual yeast swap BA11. Bumped up the ABV just a bit. pH on this wine ended up ~3.15. Nice acid, nice mouthfeel. Flavours of pink grapefruit, dried herbs, citrus, and a touch of tropical fruit. Winner, winner chicken dinner!


----------



## vernsgal

Finally got all rackings caught up with. Now if I can get my notes all done...


----------



## ibglowin

Enjoying President's day holiday off. Going to get the last of *LAST* years LR Whites going. 18L of juice. Came with 71B which is very unusual. Going with BA11 and cool ferment.


----------



## the_rayway

Enjoying Family Day at home with the family! Living room fort building, pancake making and poster hanging so far (will post a pic in the Photo thread). 

Very much looking forward to starting my new job at the end of this week - now that it's all official and everything.  I just need to get through one of the biggest events of the year at my current job and I'll be home free!!


----------



## olusteebus

I am contemplating a variation of skeeter pee or a straight blackberry jam recipe. I think I may go with the blackberry, three pounds per gallon.


----------



## ffemt128

Racked 54 gallons of Muscadine off the acid that has dropped. Everything is clear and ready for aging until I'm ready to backsweeten.


----------



## Boatboy24

We are having crazy day today. Lunch for breakfast, dinner for lunch, and shortly we'll be enjoying breakfast for dinner.


----------



## Hokapsig

stopped by ffemt's and assisted in racking/stayed out of the way while he racked the muscadine. Looking forward to Saturday's wine class in Erie.


----------



## the_rayway

Last day before starting the new job!!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## vacuumpumpman

Congrats Ray !!
I wish the best for you - I know it always a bit scary starting a new job. But I know you will do great


----------



## ffemt128

Given that it is -8 in Pittsburgh this am, I decided to check the cellar cold stabilization area. Much to my surprise this area is still maintaining a 20 degree temperature. I guess enough heat seeping in from the 50 degree cellar and being sub-grade is maintaining the temp. I'll have to look into upgrading the doors this summer.


----------



## sour_grapes

I started a kit of WE Selection International Australian Petit Verdot. Also defrosted the storage freezer. I try to do that each winter on a cold day, so I can just load it all into a cooler and put it outside while the frost melts!


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked the WS Super Tuscan, did some minor cleaning in the basement and thinned the herd in my dresser drawers. Shoveled about 6 inches of snow, and helped the 5 year old build a fort out of the piles I made while shoveling. I should probably head back to the lab to rack my Viognier and add pectic enzyme to see if I can clear the haze. But I have nothing to top it up with. Think I can wait until tomorrow evening for the top up?


----------



## cmason1957

Spent the morning shoveling the snow/sleet from last night and still cursing the people of St. Louis who can't drive when there is anything on the road. Had to drive home last night from a hockey game in the stuff coming down, some people want to drive 70, some 20 all on the interstate at the same time. (okay end rant)

Then built a wall in the basement my wife has been fighting me about for a few months. Once I got just this little bit up in the wine making area, it dawned on her what the overall plan could be. Tomorrow I head back to the hardware store for more 2X4's.

oh and tasted our Chocolate Cherry Norton Port from the pressings, it has a great chocolate and cherry taste, with just a hint of Norton after the fact. I wish it had more of that, but what do I expect. It may get a gallon or so added to it.


----------



## Hokapsig

due to the snow, I missed the wine class in Erie. My hose spigot in the garage popped off and created a mini flood in the garage, which then ran out on to the driveway and froze, causing me to almost do a one-and-half swan dive while trying to snow-blow the driveway. Eventually we were able to make it out to pick up my car which needed inspected, only to find out I need brakes and tires. 

But I did complete my registration for the American Wine Conference in Pittsburgh on March 15. I look forward to attending that one.


----------



## ffemt128

Went roller skating with my 8 y/o and wife. Last wipe out did us both in...


----------



## jpike01

Spent the day with my Dad, just talking and watching NASCAR.


----------



## ffemt128

We have decided that we are going to start eating healthier (I think we eat healthy already) than we currently do and also start excercising ( I could use to lose about 15 lb). Our daughter wanted to try out Karate so tonight we will be signing up for a family karate class. We will actually start on Thursday. The introductory class is 3 weeks. We figure it's good cardio if nothing else and doing it as a family will help to keep my daughter interested.


----------



## Boatboy24

ffemt128 said:


> We have decided that we are going to start eating healthier (I think we eat healthy already) than we currently do and also start excercising ( I could use to lose about 15 lb). Our daughter wanted to try out Karate so tonight we will be signing up for a family karate class. We will actually start on Thursday. The introductory class is 3 weeks. We figure it's good cardio if nothing else and doing it as a family will help to keep my daughter interested.



That sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## olusteebus

Starting my 5 gallons of Smuckers Blackberry Jam wine today.


----------



## wpt-me

Olusteebus good luck with this one. Have 1 1/2 gal ageing.
Trying to replicate a previous making.

Bill


----------



## HB_in_Subic

Just reorganized my brewing schedule so that I can make another batch of Mango wine for blending with the one that I have stabilized. Made 3 batches (@23L each) of beer this past week (Black Ale, English Barleywine (with Saison yeast) and tonight a Belgian Saison IPA). I also am going to make a mead next week after a friend harvests some wild honey from the rain forest. I am going to do a 1 gallon batch for that. The recipe I have, estimates for a 14% ABV (SG 1.1/FG .996). I am probably going to use the M27 Belgian Saison Ale yeast for that since that is it's maximum tolerance. This way I could back sweeten without having to worry about further fermentation. The wife taste tested the Pear Cider I made a couple of days ago (day 7 in bottle conditioning) and she said it was just right. That it was comparable to the Magner's Pear Cider that started that whole thing. The carbonation wasn't too much, I hope that if it goes further that it doesn't froth too much.


----------



## vernsgal

Fasting for stupid tests tomorrow.Making someone go 36+ hours without food is inhumane! Does white wine count as a clear liquid


----------



## olusteebus

ffemt128 said:


> We have decided that we are going to start eating healthier (I think we eat healthy already) than we currently do and also start excercising ( I could use to lose about 15 lb). Our daughter wanted to try out Karate so tonight we will be signing up for a family karate class. We will actually start on Thursday. The introductory class is 3 weeks. We figure it's good cardio if nothing else and doing it as a family will help to keep my daughter interested.



You could easily lose 15 pounds in say a month or quicker if you follow Dr. Oz's two week diet regime. MY wife and I did it over a year ago and actually still follow it. It is easy

http://www.doctoroz.com/topic/dr-ozs-two-week-rapid-weight-loss-plan


----------



## Julie

vernsgal said:


> Fasting for stupid tests tomorrow.Making someone go 36+ hours without food is inhumane! Does white wine count as a clear liquid



Holy Cow!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck!
http://www.winemakingtalk.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ffemt128

olusteebus said:


> You could easily lose 15 pounds in say a month or quicker if you follow Dr. Oz's two week diet regime. MY wife and I did it over a year ago and actually still follow it. It is easy
> 
> http://www.doctoroz.com/topic/dr-ozs-two-week-rapid-weight-loss-plan


 

Our employer has a "health fair" where they do you weight, cholesterol, sugar, etc last week on the 17th. I don't put a whole lot of weight on what they say but we, as a family, decided to start. Since last week when they weighed me, I'm down almost 8 lbs just by cutting out the breakfast carbs and the French Fries I was having every day for lunch. Been eating salads for lunch and healthy (apple, grapes, oranges) for snacks if hungry between meals. We are going to add more seafood into the diet also. Right now we are on no fixed plan other than watching what we eat.

Thursday we start the family Karate program for 3 weeks then decide if we continue from there. Likely we will.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight, I bottled my WE Selection Viognier. Looking forward to a nice white wine next summer. At bottling (after about 5 mos. bulk aging), it was good, not great. It tastes basically like a $6 bottle of Chardonnay. Hoping it comes around a bit before June!


----------



## Rocky

Well, the bookshelves are done. All I need now is a couple of strong backs to get them up the steps to the library. We are having a wine tasting this Saturday so it will be next week some time. I am pleased with the way they turned out. BTW, that is the underside of the shelves and I was not very particular about the coverage.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice Rocky!


----------



## Enologo

Great job Rock. Love the stain. You should be very proud of your work.


----------



## Boatboy24

They really turned out nicely, Rocky.


----------



## sour_grapes

I bottled a WE Viognier a few days ago, so I was planning to label them and put them in my wine rack. I could not find the labels! So I spent 45 minutes to an hour tearing apart the winery, cleaning up a bit, and looking for them. Finally, I took a look at the notes from when I started the kit, and found this note. "Kit does not include labels (!)" 

Arghh. At least I cleaned up a little


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks for that, Paul. I got a good chuckle, and it reminded me that I bottled my En Primeur NZ Pinot Noir today. I started it almost 20 months ago. Headed downstairs to find the labels...


----------



## Boatboy24

Went to the gym and Home Depot early this morning. Just finished spackling up a few cracks and nail pops in the walls. Later will be cleaning and touch up paint to remove marks and paint the spackled areas. I'll probably rack the Monastrell-Petit Verdot from the barrel as well. A quick taste yesterday revealed that puppy is ready.


----------



## Duster

I attempted to make a "vine to wine" video from start to finish over the last 18 months. I posted it on you tube a few weeks back. 
let me know what you think. I am by no means a professorial however this was a fun project to work on. 
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7hqZScnaYw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7hqZScnaYw[/ame]


----------



## roger80465

Duster said:


> I attempted to make a "vine to wine" video from start to finish over the last 18 months. I posted it on you tube a few weeks back.
> let me know what you think. I am by no means a professorial however this was a fun project to work on.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7hqZScnaYw



Very well done! A great tribute to your father. This is an effort to be proud of.


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday I painted the Livingroom, this am I painted the trim then racked the 42 gallons of wine I had cold stabilizing plus 6 gallons of Cherry.


----------



## sour_grapes

I finally had time to watch your video, Duster. Well done (both the video and the wine). RIP REN.


----------



## Hokapsig

Looking forward to a trip north to Erie/NY with ffemt for juice and wine. We need to stop in to see Dan at PIWC and pick up a few items before going to Walkers for juice.....


----------



## Boatboy24

Snowing like crazy here. Forecast is for 6-10 inches. I'm predicting 5. 

Anyway, was up before 5am, so decided to get caught up in the lab. I racked the Monastrell/Petit Verdot out of the barrel and moved the Stags Leap Merlot in. Also doing some movement on my 2014 Chilean Cab/Merlot. I have 10 gallons total. Today, I'm racking 3 out of the barrel and putting 3 in. The remaining ~gallon is in 750ml bottles and is being used to top up. I also double checked the pH on my 2014 Chilean Viognier. It tastes really tart. pH came in at 3.38. I cold stabilized in January, which didn't remove much of tartness. So I'm thinking of sweetening a little bit to counter the acid.


----------



## ffemt128

We got about 4 inches of snow last night. Nothing to detrimental. Bad thing was it seemed as though public works crews around the area were totally unprepared. Such is life. 3rd Karate class tonight. Not sore yesterday like I was last Friday after the first class.


----------



## ffemt128

My son and his girlfriend headed off to the hospital. Looks like I'll be a granndfather again either today or tomorrow sometime.


----------



## the_rayway

Had the new dog (on a two week trial) at home, by herself, un-kennelled for the last two work days (9 hours). She slept ALL DAY. Did nothing, no accidents, no eating or getting into things she shouldn't....

What am I going to do? She's like the perfect dog!!!


----------



## Julie

the_rayway said:


> Had the new dog (on a two week trial) at home, by herself, un-kennelled for the last two work days (9 hours). She slept ALL DAY. Did nothing, no accidents, no eating or getting into things she shouldn't....
> 
> What am I going to do? She's like the perfect dog!!!


 
ROFLMAO, you are gonna keep her!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## reefman

Got a job after being laid-off since 10-1-14. Start my new job this Monday, 3-9-15.
Looking forward to getting back to work. Been getting on my wife's nerves lately.


----------



## Julie

Congrats, Doug!!! that is great hear.


----------



## Boatboy24

Congrats! Pop a cork tonight!!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Went to Karate then to the hospital to see our newest grandson Eli Ryan.


----------



## Tom

U R BLESSED!


----------



## sour_grapes

reefman said:


> Got a job after being laid-off since 10-1-14. Start my new job this Monday, 3-9-15.
> Looking forward to getting back to work. Been getting on my wife's nerves lately.



That is great, Doug. Good for you, and best of luck in the new position.

(Hope it does not cut into your winemaking too badly!  )


----------



## reefman

It already is!


----------



## Boatboy24

Fired up an Eclipse Sauvignon Blanc Kit early this morning. Later, I'll foil and label the En Primeur Dashwood NZ Pinot Noir I started back in July of 2013. Continuing to go through the house and 'simplify', getting some things boxed up for moving or donation.


----------



## reefman

Jim,
My wife and I are doing the same thing. We are moving to Delaware beaches area and going from a 4000 sqft house to a 2000 sqft house. Gotta get rid of a lot of stuff....except my toys of course. 
No basement in the new house, so wine making has to move to the garage.


----------



## vernsgal

reefman said:


> Jim,
> My wife and I are doing the same thing. We are moving to Delaware beaches area and going from a 4000 sqft house to a 2000 sqft house. Gotta get rid of a lot of stuff....except my toys of course.
> No basement in the new house, so wine making has to move to the garage.


I can't imagine the time it took to clean a 4000 sq.ft.home.

Good luck to all you movers! It can be exciting and a headache at the same time


----------



## Johngottshall

NY Diamonds wine ran through the .5 micron filter pads came out crystal clear and taste good too


----------



## Johngottshall

Here's a pic of my Diamonds


----------



## Boatboy24

@Johngottshall: where do you get your 0.5 micron filters?


----------



## Johngottshall

From the place where I get my wine supplies


----------



## Julie

Checking out the four buckets of juice FFemt128 brought me from Walkers.


----------



## Hokapsig

how do you like that Ice Cube???


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> how do you like that Ice Cube???



LOL, it was getting pretty slushy when I got it.


----------



## Runningwolf

What did you get?


----------



## ffemt128

We picked up cayuga, catawba, niagra and a cube of edelweiss for Julie. I picked up a Reisling, Pinot Gris, Isabella and a Catawba. The Catawba is for my son who is going to try his hand at winemaking. He previously made and still makes beer.


----------



## Hokapsig

I picked up 30 diamonds, 30 catawbas, 5 Corot Noirs, 5 Fredonias, and 5 Raspberry Blush. 

Dan, if I order some items from PIWC, can you deliver on Sunday to the AWC?


----------



## Julie

cayuga, catawba, niagra and a cube of edelweiss, yup those are mine and I would like to say, roflmao, the edelweiss is still slushy!!!! I wanted Traminette but they are sold out. Traminette is my new white favorite. Oh is it good.


----------



## Boatboy24

More purging, a trip to Salvation Army, Sherwin Williams and Home Depot, along with some light packing. Moving right along...


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> cayuga, catawba, niagra and a cube of edelweiss, yup those are mine and I would like to say, roflmao, the edelweiss is still slushy!!!! I wanted Traminette but they are sold out. Traminette is my new white favorite. Oh is it good.



I love Traminette also. The Cayuga is a great blender with a lot of the whites or fruit wines.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie, the Cayuga imho can stand on it's own. Doesnt need to be blended. I've never made it but had it many times...


----------



## Julie

Thanks Doug, I was planning on making it as its own wine. Lol, actually there is nothing in my cellar that isn't game to be blended! I like to bottle everything separate and then take a bottle of this and a bottle of that and see what it would taste like together.


----------



## vernsgal

well after spending the day in hospital we left for Calgary for 11 days. Just got back today. Bitter sweet. So glad to be back at home, yet missing the kids and grandbaby!


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Thanks Doug, I was planning on making it as its own wine. Lol, actually there is nothing in my cellar that isn't game to be blended! I like to bottle everything separate and then take a bottle of this and a bottle of that and see what it would taste like together.


 

Can't wait to try the Muscadine blend you gave us. That was tasty..


----------



## Julie

Edelweiss still has ice in it, lol.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Edelweiss still has ice in it, lol.


 
I imagine that will be a few days before it comes up to room temp. I pitched the yeast in mine yesterday early afternoon. It was showing signs of fermentation by 8:00 last night.


----------



## the_rayway

Racked my 2013 Tosca Merlot off tartaric acid crystals. It's made an improvement, but I'm not there yet.

Racked my blueberry wine, which is nearly ready to f-pack and bottle. Also racked my brown sugar crab apple wine. Added 1/2 c Hazelnut Liqueur and brown sugar to S.G. 1.004. It's really coming along.

Started my March Wine of the Month - Blackberry Apricot Mead! So far, it's basically honey, water and yeast.


----------



## stef57

Today i'm doing...... nothing
brought up 2 batches to bottle last night, got 1 in bottles, left the other for tonight...
I guess i popped the cork off that bottle of Malbec a tad to early  
so the Raspberry DB is gonna spend one more night on the kitchen table


----------



## vernsgal

Well since this was my 1st day home.. I racked 2 of my Barolo's and a Carmenere, prepared some labels and bottles for bottling my gewurztraminer and a pear wine and caught up on some of my reading here


----------



## sour_grapes

Kim, sounds great! Back on the horse, so to speak. 

Hey, where was you avatar picture taken? Interesting landscape!


----------



## Hokapsig

Julie, I blended a Cayuga, Concord and Fredonia in equal amounts for my Battlefield Blush and it comes out very nice backsweetened to 1.010. I did a 5 gallon container of Cayuga and the kids loved it and took it all to college. 

And don't forget, I picked most of those Muscadine grapes while Doug was off galavanting through the vineyard....


----------



## vernsgal

sour_grapes said:


> Kim, sounds great! Back on the horse, so to speak.
> 
> Hey, where was you avatar picture taken? Interesting landscape!



The pic was taken at Drumheller Alberta. The pic is in front of where they dug up some dinosaur bones.It was a real interesting and educational place to go.It was on hubby's bucket list to see


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> Julie, I blended a Cayuga, Concord and Fredonia in equal amounts for my Battlefield Blush and it comes out very nice backsweetened to 1.010. I did a 5 gallon container of Cayuga and the kids loved it and took it all to college.
> 
> And don't forget, I picked most of those Muscadine grapes while Doug was off galavanting through the vineyard....



That blend sounds pretty interesting, I might have to give that a try. 

Oh, so you want to claim you picked most of those muscadines? Well what muscadines are "those"??????????????


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> And don't forget, I picked most of those Muscadine grapes while Doug was off galavanting through the vineyard....


 

As I recall, by 11:00 you looked like you needed an IV hooked up to you so that you could rehydrate and if it wasn't for Andrea checking on you, I imagine you would have been napping under the vines...


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> That blend sounds pretty interesting, I might have to give that a try.
> 
> Oh, so you want to claim you picked most of those muscadines? Well what muscadines are "those"??????????????


 

Julie, the FCC blend Bill mentioned is very good.


----------



## sour_grapes

vernsgal said:


> The pic was taken at Drumheller Alberta. The pic is in front of where they dug up some dinosaur bones.It was a real interesting and educational place to go.It was on hubby's bucket list to see



Evidently, it was on the dinosaur's bucket list, too!


----------



## Hokapsig

I only LOOKED like I was going to pass out, due to the fact that I was picking all the grapes......


----------



## ffemt128

Busy weekend ahead with family things so I took a half day to start playing with back sweetening some wines. Should be interesting.


----------



## Troll

Sorry tonight looks like a crown reserve night bad back maybe tomorrow


----------



## Runningwolf

Looking forward to a day of wine judging for the AWS Conference in Pittsburgh today and leading and participating in workshops tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

A bunch of PITA stuff in an effort to get the house ready: touching up grout in bathroom floors, caulking, touch up paint, more sorting through 'stuff'. Still a way to go and I'm already ready for this to be over with.


----------



## Hokapsig

Looking forward to the conference tomorrow.

Today, sanitized bottles and bottling equipment, transferred the corot noir, raspberry blush and fredonia to buckets and cleaned the cubes. All my equipment comes next Saturday, so its going to be a week of getting the winery ready....


----------



## ffemt128

Been a busy wine weekend so far. Friday I backsweetened the Pinot Grigio, Malvasi, Seyval Blanc and Diamond. Yesterday I cleaned a sink full of bottles and filtered 11 gallons of Seyval and 6 gallons of Diamond. Heading off to church then family stuff. May try to bottle today, if not maybe next weekend. I may just filter the Pinot Grigio and Malvasia and plan on a big bottling day...


----------



## quiltertoo

Have another hobby that needs my attention today. I am making 3 batches of soap.

Mary Lou


----------



## cmason1957

First birthday party for my grandson at my house. I think his parents picked here for the free wine.


----------



## the_rayway

Busy day (still battling a sinus infection, so things just take longer): grocery shopping, walking the dog, getting a quote on a fence and deck, and Disney on Ice.

I would also like a few minutes to sit down and decide on how much stuff I want to donate, and how much I want to put in a garage sale for this year. We need to seriously clean out some stuff from this house and garage (most of it is the previous owner's). Ugh.


----------



## ffemt128

Didn't do anything wine related today except open a 2013 Apple wine. Spent the day running around the came home and set up the new 55" curved screen tv in the living room, moved the 40 to the bedroom and my 8 year old inherited the 32" for her room.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Didn't do anything wine related today except open a 2013 Apple wine. Spent the day running around the came home and set up the new 55" curved screen tv in the living room, moved the 40 to the bedroom and my 8 year old inherited the 32" for her room.



Funny that you opened up a 2013 Apple, I opened up a 2012 spiced apple today.


----------



## Hokapsig

did some blending in the winery today. blended 3 gallons of cayuga, concord and fredonia to make our Battlefield Blush. Sanitized more bottles and cleaned some carboys.


----------



## vernsgal

Well today I labelled and capped all of yesterday's bottling.Not my type of wine, but our kids (adult age of course) like it and will be ready for summer.


----------



## ffemt128

Last night was our graduation from the trial period for Karate (white belt class). We will be moving up to the group classes next Tuesday and out first belt testing will be in May...Whooo Hooo...

Here's our daughter breaking a board. We will be signing up for a year to continue this activity when we go to class on Thursday.


----------



## Boatboy24

Doug: that's really cool. Great family activity, and one that I'm going to look into once we get settled after our move.


----------



## ffemt128

Boatboy24 said:


> Doug: that's really cool. Great family activity, and one that I'm going to look into once we get settled after our move.


 

Jim, It really is a great family activity. There are quite a few families at this school. Another one joined last night for the trial period. With all the busy schedules of parents and children today this is time that is definately set aside for "us". 

I know I sure feel good when I leave there. It's a great work out and with out it I probably would not have changed my eating habits at work. Since starting this with the change of daytime diet, I'm down almost 13 lbs in the past 3 - 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Hokapsig

Paperwork sent in to the PLCB and the TTB reset my password to upload my labels. Here goes nothing....


----------



## ffemt128

Racked the Skeeter Pee off the sparkaloid lees and back sweetened. Will likely filter and try to get into bottles this weekend. 11 Gallons should hold us over for summer. I'll start a batch of Cranberry Lime in the near future.


----------



## ibglowin

OK Elephant in the room time…….

Kim,

Do you normally have to bottle your wine at the YMCA? Seems like it would be sweaty in there and people may not like to work around you hogging the benches with carboys and bottles all over the place… :>




vernsgal said:


> Well today I labelled and capped all of yesterday's bottling.Not my type of wine, but our kids (adult age of course) like it and will be ready for summer.


----------



## vernsgal

ibglowin said:


> OK Elephant in the room time…….
> 
> Kim,
> 
> Do you normally have to bottle your wine at the YMCA? Seems like it would be sweaty in there and people may not like to work around you hogging the benches with carboys and bottles all over the place… :>



hahaha! They lift their weights, I lift mine.

That's our gym in the basement. Since I usually sit on the floor when capping and labelling I did it there because the mats on the floor made it easier on these old knees


----------



## reefman

vernsgal said:


> I can't imagine the time it took to clean a 4000 sq.ft.home.
> 
> Good luck to all you movers! It can be exciting and a headache at the same time


 
Thanks, my wife is really looking forward to the downsizing....she has always been a "clean freak" when it comes to the house, and she can't wait.
We are back and forth between the two houses now, waiting for the big one to sell.


----------



## Hokapsig

Doug, Seriously, 11 gallons of pee to last you through the summer??? You go through that in a weekend. 

We will be taking delivery tomorrow of a closed winery's assets, including 9 seventy gallon flex tanks, filter/pump system, about 300 gallons of juice/young wine, bottles, capsules, corks, empty cases of bottles and the guts of a wine store. I'm thinking the basement may not be big enough. 

And in the midst of all this, I have to teach a class in the morning before the inventory arrives, then I have been asked to do a wine tasting tomorrow evening for the local museum. And teach another class on Sunday.


----------



## vernsgal

reefman said:


> Thanks, my wife is really looking forward to the downsizing....she has always been a "clean freak" when it comes to the house, and she can't wait.
> We are back and forth between the two houses now



Doug,Cleaning has also be "my thing". And, connecting between 2 houses can be a brain twister. I'd get to one place and could swear I bought such and such and it was always in the other place lol. We moved permanently last May and are still settling in. Your wife will love the downsize when all is done I'm sure!

Hope everything happens soon for you!


----------



## Boatboy24

reefman said:


> Thanks, my wife is really looking forward to the downsizing....she has always been a "clean freak" when it comes to the house, and she can't wait.
> We are back and forth between the two houses now, waiting for the big one to sell.



We are actually upszing and we still have too much [email protected]! I sound like the proverbial broken record, repeatedly saying: "what the heck is this, and why do we even have it!!??"


----------



## cmason1957

Last weekend we had family over for my grandsons first birthday. This weekend we are all sharing the cold, cough, and crud he started having on Monday. Good thing he is cute and lovable. Our it may have been my ex who said while leaving that she wasn't feeling well. I had big plans for this weekend that certainly aren't getting done.


----------



## Boatboy24

We are almost down to the nitty gritty on the house now. Little Sis (realtor) was over yesterday taking pics for the listing and helping us stage the house a bit. Today is a little more work in the basement and garage. Tomorrow, mulch will be delivered and I'll get that spread and put the finishing touches on the yard tomorrow and Tuesday. We should be on the market by the end of the week. Phew! I'm beat, but felt much better after a short run yesterday. Jen and I enjoyed a badly needed night out with friends last night, and I greatly enjoyed taking a night off from my non-drinking lent and had a couple nice glasses of wine. Felt a little guilty about breaking the rules, but sometimes, that just has to be done.


----------



## reefman

Our Priest told us you can bend the Lenten rules on Sunday. I haven't researched it yet.


----------



## reefman

Heading to the Wine cellar to bottle a batch of Dragons Blood.
Then a Skeeter Pee if time permits.


----------



## reefman

Did I say I hate bottling? Wish it could be put in kegs, like beer.


----------



## jtstar

Just potted up about 75 grape cuttings that many more to do


----------



## sour_grapes

Just got back from a week out of town. (Did you guys miss me?  ) Today is clean up/catch up/restock/relax day. For now, however, I am taking a sauna!


----------



## reefman

I finished bottling the DD-DB. Skeeter Pee still needs a little more tweaking, so I will wait another week.


----------



## ffemt128

Busy weekend all around for me. Filtered and bottled the Diamond and Crabapple. Filtered the 2014 Pinot Grigio from Chilli and also filtered the Peach and Malvasia Bianca. Racked the Skeeter pee will filter and bottle that next weekend hopefully. Went and watched the belt testing at at the Karate place, help Bill move a winery into his cellar on Saturday and On Sunday I spent 5 lovely hours on a ladder helping my son get the house he is purchasing ready for the inspectors. Couldn't have any loose or flaking paint. Of course they wait until the week of the closing to tell him that. Closing was postponed and hopefully will happen this week...


----------



## Johngottshall

I cleared and stabilized my Diamond bottle my Blueberry/Blackberry blend oh and bottled my peach


----------



## Hokapsig

The past weekend was very busy. Started out having to teach a first aid/CPR class on Saturday morning, then rushing home to wait for the winery delivery. MANY thanks to Doug for his assistance moving the wine equipment into the basement on Saturday. Then to the local museum to conduct a wine tasting. Sunday was just a first aid class for the local baseball league.


----------



## Boatboy24

A trip to Lowes, new vent hose on the dryer, edged all the landscaping and spread 5 cubic yards of mulch.


----------



## Julie

Boatboy24 said:


> A trip to Lowes, new vent hose on the dryer, edged all the landscaping and spread 5 cubic yards of mulch.



I'm exhausted just reading all your post!


----------



## Boatboy24

Julie said:


> I'm exhausted just reading all your post!



I hear ya! I can't wait to go back to work so I can get some rest!


----------



## the_rayway

Today's the big day!! We are officially adopting Anna the Mastiff. @Julie - I know you will be so proud 

We bought her a new collar to mark special event. Apparently we are going to have our picture taken too after we sign the papers - it turns out that Anna is the reason this rescue was started. She is their original Giant! So as we understand it, she has something of a fan club that needs to know how things are going.

So excited! The kids are super-pumped too. She will be "their Anna" now for keeps.


----------



## olusteebus

I racked 11 gallons of chardonnay, 5 gallons of pinot grigio, 6 gallons of merlot and 5 gallons of Blackberry jam wine. Gotta age a long time I think but I also think it will be worth it. The blackberry may be good in say three months.


----------



## Julie

the_rayway said:


> Today's the big day!! We are officially adopting Anna the Mastiff. @Julie - I know you will be so proud
> 
> We bought her a new collar to mark special event. Apparently we are going to have our picture taken too after we sign the papers - it turns out that Anna is the reason this rescue was started. She is their original Giant! So as we understand it, she has something of a fan club that needs to know how things are going.
> 
> So excited! The kids are super-pumped too. She will be "their Anna" now for keeps.


 
I am proud of you!!!!!!!!! This is great and I knew you were going this route,


----------



## Boatboy24

As of this evening, our house is officially on the market. Whew! It's been a busy few weeks and I'm glad it's over. Well, just starting, actually. I have a few small things left to do tomorrow, but they are extremely minor and I'll enjoy taking my time doing them over the next 48 hours or so. It's a weird feeling. Been here just over 9 years now. Growing up an Army brat, this is the longest I've ever lived anywhere. Jen and I were joking yesterday that the place looks so great we don't want to leave. Oh well, too late now.


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> As of this evening, our house is officially on the market. Whew! It's been a busy few weeks and I'm glad it's over. Well, just starting, actually. I have a few small things left to do tomorrow, but they are extremely minor and I'll enjoy taking my time doing them over the next 48 hours or so. It's a weird feeling. Been here just over 9 years now. Growing up an Army brat, this is the longest I've ever lived anywhere. Jen and I were joking yesterday that the place looks so great we don't want to leave. Oh well, too late now.


Hope it all goes well for you Jim!


----------



## ffemt128

So far this am I put the labels on my 2014 Diamond which was bottled last weekend. This afternoon I'm hoping to bottle my 2013 Chilean Pinot Grigio, 2014 Malvasia Bianca, and 11 gallons of Seyval. I would also like to filter my Catawba and Reisling. Those can wait until tomorrow if needed. I want to start my blending process this weekend.


----------



## sour_grapes

Doug, why is it that your posts on this thread always seem to make me feel tired and under-accomplished? 

Nice work, you busy bee!


----------



## ffemt128

sour_grapes said:


> Doug, why is it that your posts on this thread always seem to make me feel tired and under-accomplished?
> 
> Nice work, you busy bee!


 

We'll see what I actually get accomplished...


----------



## ffemt128

Mission accomplished with the exception of the Pinot Grigio... I need to label the Seyval still but I did filter and backsweeten the Reisling as well as bottled the Peach.

I now have empty carboys for racking. Now to find 12 hours to steam 110 lbs of Elderberries..


----------



## ffemt128

I racked over the Fredonia and Concord this morning. I may try to accomplish some blending of my Andrea's Whine and Destiny. Niagra, Concord and Fredonia and Catawba, Concord and Fredonia.


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked the Sauv Blanc out of secondary and stabilized early this morning. 

We had to be gone for almost the whole day due to scheduled showings of the house. So then it was off to pick up wife's car which had some maintenance done, took the kids to the movies, out to lunch and then over to visit Grandma. While all that was going on, we got a really good offer on the house and word that another is coming this evening.


----------



## Julie

Good luck Jim, sounds like all your work is gonna pay off for you. It took our oldest a whole year beforehand he was able to sell his house.


----------



## ffemt128

Did an inital back sweetening on the Andrea's Whine, Destiny and Concord-Niagra. Took them to 1.008. I think the Concord-Niagra could be a tad sweeter. I'll check it again later in the week. Still need to back sweeten the Catawba-Fredonia blend.


----------



## Troll

Bottled 41 bottles of "rum" wine-loving the floor corker. Waiting on 7 1/2 gallons of dried cranberry to clear.


----------



## Boatboy24

WooHoo! We have multiple offers. Been away from the house again all day today due to showings. 2 in hand and at least one more coming. We'll be reviewing them all tomorrow.


----------



## ffemt128

Boatboy24 said:


> WooHoo! We have multiple offers. Been away from the house again all day today due to showings. 2 in hand and at least one more coming. We'll be reviewing them all tomorrow.


 
Congratulations Jim. Sounds like it will be a quick sell. I do have to question the real estate practices today though. Back when I bought my house, once an offer was submitted it was general practice that another offer could not be considered until first was rejected. Now it's a bidding war...


----------



## Hokapsig

multiple offers mean you left some $$ on the table. Let the bidding BEGIN!!!!


Racked my 140 gallons of Cabernet and 60 gallons of Niagara. I am going to be a bottling fool soon. The PLCB makes thier visit for an inspection and interview on Friday. Time for Doug to spend more of my $$ (LOL).....


----------



## Runningwolf

Spent a few hours with Angelina and had a great dinner. Gosh I hope she remembers my name in the morning! It's always great to meet members from this forum that live so far away.


----------



## Hokapsig

We are set up for our PLCB interview on friday. We met with our proposed manager (my wife's aunt) to go over possible questions that the state may have for us. And they want a bunch more paperwork.....


----------



## quiltertoo

*elderberry cuttings*

I took cuttings from my elderberry plants today and planted 24 cuttings. I hope some of them will root and produce more plants. I just bottled my first batch of elderberry dragon's blood and it is so good. I'm looking forward to picking more berries this summer because I want to make more db elderberry wine. I don't think this batch will last till they are ripe. On the one hand I can't wait to share it but on the other hand I'm tempted to keep it all for myself. ::::

Mary Lou


----------



## sour_grapes

We bought a car. It was the least exciting car purchase of my life. We replaced our car with the exact same model, but 3 years younger. The only reason was that we wanted to get rid of the manual and get an automatic transmission. (I assure you, it was for a good reason that I am not going to go into here.) The cars are nearly identical -- I did not know that buying a new car could be so BORING!


----------



## Angelina

Just got home from Presque Isle with 16 pails of Chilean juice. I have 7-8 days to get it from primary to secondary before heading out on our honeymoon! It's going to be a busy week, but I will get it done! Sheww!


Dan who?? All that great Presique Isle wine I was served must have gone to my head!


----------



## Julie

Angelina said:


> Just got home from Presque Isle with 16 pails of Chilean juice. I have 7-8 days to get it from primary to secondary before heading out on our honeymoon! It's going to be a busy week, but I will get it done! Sheww!
> 
> 
> Dan who?? All that great Presique Isle wine I was served must have gone to my head!



Good luck with the wine and congrats on the wedding


----------



## Angelina

Julie said:


> Good luck with the wine and congrats on the wedding[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you Julie!


----------



## Runningwolf

LOL Angelina it was great meeting you and your husband and I look forward to more meetings. I think Angelina pulled in just as the the delivery truck was pulling out! This picture is the first of several deliveries.


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked 6 gallons of Super Tuscan, 6 gallons of Shiraz-Viognier and 11 gallons of Old Vine Zin. With the exception of what's in the barrels, I've got everything racked that I'll be moving to the new house in two weeks. Those, I'll rack a day before the move. Next week will be bottling the 2014 Chilean Viognier, 2013 Blueberry Port and the Eclipse Sauvignon Blanc. Heading out soon to take my oldest to his first baseball practice of the season.


----------



## Elmer

Racked Pinot noir to oak barrel


----------



## Boatboy24

Had a sick boy this morning, so we're blowing off church and family today.  Kid is fine, but we don't want to infect the grandparents. We had a leisurely egg hunt this morning and I've been shopping on line for TV's and stereo receivers. Had to go to the grocery store so we could have an Easter dinner. I picked up a very small ham that I'm going to smoke on the grill shortly. We'll also have a kale salad, green beans and sweet potatoes (at least those of us that are feeling up to it). It's been a nice lazy day. Part of me keeps saying I should be busy packing, etc, but I'm enjoying not doing much of anything.


----------



## Hokapsig

after giving up carbs for Lent (and dropping 18 pounds), I gorged myself on Reese's peanut butter eggs and had a nice dinner with the family and in laws. We had our PLCB interview on Friday in order to try to obtain our license to sell wine. Got called into work on saturday morning and then spent the rest of the day looking for Easter candy and picked up a used wine press.


----------



## Hokapsig

Racked 5 gallons of Raspberry Blush and 5 of Corot Noir. The Corot Noir will sit on American Medium toast oak for the next 6 to 8 months. 

I will try to call around to established wineries to check on surplus bulk wine, as my wife has now agreed with Doug to prepare for the big sale opportunity in October....


----------



## Boatboy24

Opening day for baseball/Tball today. Ceremonies this morning, then my oldest has a game at 3:30. Youngest doesn't have his first game until Monday. Earlier, I bench tested the 2014 Chilean Viognier, gave it a little sorbate/Kmeta and simple syrup. I'll bottle that and the Eclipse Sauv Blanc in a few days. In between opening ceremonies and the game, I need to go to Sears and get some new wheels and blades for my mower, then put 'em on. We're settling on the new house Wednesday and I have a friend helping me move the winery next weekend, so I need to pack up what I haven't already. I'll bottle the 2014 Monastrell-Petit Verdot today or tomorrow.


----------



## Johngottshall

Started my Carmenere Chilean juice this morning. Pitched Bourgovin RC212 yeast. The must taste great will be adding Oak Spiral when I rack it to the carboy.


----------



## Hokapsig

going to start another 12 gallons of Cranberry Pomegranate and we are going to a local winery to donate some wine related materials for a fund raiser. Corrected the winery's labels and time to get the taxes done....


----------



## tonyt

Making Osso Buco. This is phase one. Also bottling WE Eclipse Cab.


----------



## jtstar

Tony could you please tell us what this is I have never heard of it


----------



## Sage

just bottled 3 gallons of hard cider.







Also first test of the AIO bottling system.

Finished building my trap thrower trailer too.


----------



## vernsgal

tonyt said:


> Making Osso Buco. This is phase one. Also bottling WE Eclipse Cab.



What is that?


----------



## Julie

vernsgal said:


> What is that?



Veal shank with a pile of spices


----------



## tonyt

jtstar said:


> Tony could you please tell us what this is I have never heard of it



Osso Buco is braised veal shanks. Dredged in flower browned in skillet then slow braised with carrots onion and cellery, covered with wine and broth. Then slow cooked for several hours. Usually served with risotto.
 http://www.foodnetwork.com/videos/giadas-osso-buco-recipe-0170088.html


----------



## sour_grapes

If I recall correctly, _osso buco_ literally means _hole_ or _opening in the bone_. _Osso_ means bone, of course, as in "ossified" or "osteoporosis." The cross-sawn veal shank has, naturally, a section of the calf's shin bone. The center of the bone, where the marrow resides, is the cavity. _Buco_ means something like "cave" or "cavity" or even "hideyhole."

The chain restaurant "Buca di Beppo" means something like "Joe's Cave" or "Joe's hideout." ("Beppo" or, more commonly, "Beppe" is a nickname for Giuseppe, which is why I am calling my Amarone that is tweaked a la @Joeswine "Amarone di Beppe.")


----------



## vernsgal

I don't eat veal ,but I never even heard of that before. It looked good though!


----------



## jtstar

I sounds great thanks for letting me know


----------



## sour_grapes

vernsgal said:


> I don't eat veal ,but I never even heard of that before. It looked good though!



I don't either, unless I can be sure it is from an animal not raised in a veal crate. Ergo, I always make osso buco with beef shank. Not as tender/delicious as veal, I wager, but still pretty good!


----------



## Boatboy24

Bottled the Monastrell Petit Verdot.


----------



## ffemt128

Just ordered a set of roller blades. Bought my daughter a pair and she wanted me to get a set. We'll see if I kill myself on them this weekend. Had a cheap set years ago when the older children were little. That was 18 years ago...LOL


----------



## jdmyers

getting my stiches out from corpal tunnel surgery. time to get busy gotta rack some db and start some apple raspberry for a friends wedding then get my stuff together for first day of trout on saturday


----------



## Boatboy24

Settled on the new house this morning. Ran by with wifey afterwards to take some measurements that we hadn't taken during the home inspection and yesterday's walkthrough. While it will be some time before we finish the basement, we spent some time down there talking about how we might want to lay it out. We have a few options, but it looks like regardless of which one we choose, I'll have a 12x12 production area for winemaking. I'll have some storage as well, and a tasting/bar area that is TBD at this point.


----------



## Hokapsig

Started another 12 gallons of Cranberry Pomegranate and we are racking 15 gallons of Diamond....


----------



## Boatboy24

A little more time at the new place today. We spent more time in the basement and shuffled the plans a bit. All good - I'm getting a slightly larger dedicated winemaking area that is now right next to one of the drain pipes and water lines. So it'll be super easy to set up a sink.


----------



## Boatboy24

Filtered and bottled the 2014 Chilean Viognier and the Eclipse Sauv Blanc. Off to baseball and T-ball games shortly. Then the "Fun Fair" at the kids' school. After that, yard work at the new house, then more prep for the winery move tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## vernsgal

Washed windows


----------



## Hokapsig

12 gallons of Cranberry Pomegranate continue to ferment with a vengence. Picked up part 1 of a 65 gallon batch of Cran Pom. Part 2 tomorrow with 100 pounds of sugar....


----------



## the_rayway

Looking forward to my first shower post-op! SO ready to get some of the bandages off and see my newer "lower profile" self.  

I've been working on knitting Christmas presents while I'm laid up, and making some good headway there. Also pitched the yeast on the current Wine Co-op batches just before heading to the hospital: Green Apple Riesling, Raspberry Peach Sangria, and Strawberry White Merlot. By the time primary ferment is over, I'll be able to get Hubby to do all the lifting and transferring for me for secondary fermentation. 

Looking forward to feeling better and healing quickly!


----------



## Boatboy24

Winery move this afternoon. I've emptied the barrels and moved all the carboys upstairs. I have a friend coming over with his truck in a few hours. Garage bench and cabinets will be moved into the new winery, along with all the gear. 

For the move, I've just put a few cups of Meta in the barrels and closed with a solid bung. I'll refill once we have everything back in place later today. Anyone see an issue with that? I can't imagine the wood would dry and shrink up in just a few hours.


----------



## vernsgal

Happy moving Jim.Its exciting but stressful at the same time.


----------



## sour_grapes

Good luck Raelene, and good luck Jim!


----------



## Boatboy24

Winery is moved. I hope my babies are OK spending the night by themselves.  As mentioned, I had emptied the barrels prior to the move, so I was able to do my first racking in the new house in order to fill them back up. Racking was never so much fun!


----------



## ibglowin

Hope you get to feeling better soon!



the_rayway said:


> Looking forward to my first shower post-op! SO ready to get some of the bandages off and see my newer "lower profile" self.


----------



## Enologo

Second attempt back on the computer since surgery on 3/27. Rough road but I'm getting back. :>


----------



## sour_grapes

Enologo said:


> Second attempt back on the computer since surgery on 3/27. Rough road but I'm getting back. :>



Good luck on the convalescence, Enologo! I don't know what your surgery was for, but I wish you godspeed in getting well.


----------



## jtstar

Good luck and don't over do it


----------



## Hokapsig

Tomorrow is sanitize bottle day. 25 to 50 cases need to be ready for Sunday, when hopefully I can convince ffemt to come over and help bottle. 140 gallons of 3 year old cab needs to go into bottles and another 60 of Niagara too.....


----------



## jtstar

Tomorrow will be a busy day for me I am in the process of building a wine press then I have to install a garbage disposal and try to rack thirty gallons of wine


----------



## the_rayway

bToday I'm Busy appreciating all of the help and support from our family and friends since my surgery last week. I have had people come and cook for me, clean my house, help Bryan with the kids, and generally be amazing.

We are so lucky and are very appreciative.


----------



## Boatboy24

I was up in Baltimore today for my niece's First Communion and subsequent party at my Sister's. Fun day, but I'm beat. It's now cold and rainy and I'm settling in for the night with a Rose'.


----------



## Hokapsig

30 cases of bottles sanitized in preparation for bottling tomorrow. ffemt is coming over to check the wines and help with the enolmatic bottler


----------



## vernsgal

Racked a cab.sauv. and merlot, oh and watched the Canucks get blown out of the playoffs


----------



## Hokapsig

With ffemt, bottled 28 and a half cases of 2012 Cabernet Sauvignon. Doug is a slave driver and my body will pay for it tomorrow. And we tested a bunch of other wines to get them ready for bottling....


----------



## Enologo

sour_grapes said:


> Good luck on the convalescence, Enologo! I don't know what your surgery was for, but I wish you godspeed in getting well.



Thanks for the good wishes. Had a benign tumor in my inner ear which involved manipulation of the brain, hearing, balance and facial nerves in order to remove it. My perception of this going in was much different than the reality but I'm on the mend and lining up my helpers for the Chilean juice and grapes. I can't wait.


----------



## sour_grapes

Enologo said:


> Thanks for the good wishes. Had a benign tumor in my inner ear which involved manipulation of the brain, hearing, balance and facial nerves in order to remove it. My perception of this going in was much different than the reality but I'm on the mend and lining up my helpers for the Chilean juice and grapes. I can't wait.



Thanks for sharing! I am glad to hear the trajectory is upward (and wineward!)  I am giving your post a "like" to honor your recovery.


----------



## zalai

vernsgal said:


> , oh and watched the Canucks get blown out of the playoffs [/QUOTE
> 
> That happened right here in town !


----------



## vernsgal

zalai said:


> vernsgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> , oh and watched the Canucks get blown out of the playoffs [/QUOTE
> 
> That happened right here in town !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booo! but now I have to cheer Calgary because I'm sure not going to go for the Ducks!
Click to expand...


----------



## the_rayway

@vernsgal - I love your new avatar! What a wonderful photo!!


----------



## PhilDarby

well for better or worse im getting drunk on a wine blend im testing, one was overly sweet the other overly dry, the result is similar to a sherry so im doing some sampling ;-) just to confirm it lol, purely in the name of research u understand ;-)


----------



## vernsgal

the_rayway said:


> @vernsgal - I love your new avatar! What a wonderful photo!!



Thanks Raelene. It was taken when she came down for Easter.She always makes me smile!

Hope you're healing well!


----------



## sour_grapes

Bottled my _Amarone di Beppe._ This is a WE SI Amarone that I tweaked the hell out of_ a la _Joeswine! It is pretty danged tasty. The attack and mid-palate are pleasant. However, it has a somewhat bitter finish, which I imagine is due to all the added tannins. Let you know in 18 mos.!


----------



## vernsgal

sour_grapes said:


> Bottled my _Amarone di Beppe._ This is a WE SI Amarone that I tweaked the hell out of_ a la _Joeswine! It is pretty danged tasty. The attack and mid-palate are pleasant. However, it has a somewhat bitter finish, which I imagine is due to all the added tannins. Let you know in 18 mos.!



Joe has helped me with many tweaks! I'm sure will be great in time!!


----------



## Hokapsig

Got shot down by the PLCB due to my wife working for a hotel which has a liquor license. Mind you, she has no dealing with the bar, she only pays the bills and hires/fires people. So since she works for the hotel, we can't do the winery on our property, nor can I use any of our money to find the winery, and since I can't have a winery, I can't have a satellite location. 

To say that I am seething over this ridiculous PA code is an understatement. The state is telling me that in order to get a Limited Winery License, my wife has to quit her job. To say this is a stupid law for PA, but this is PA.


----------



## sour_grapes

Last night, I bottled my WE Selection International Amarone -- AKA Amarone di Beppe tweakfest, because I tweaked the hell out of it a la Joeswine! Tonight, I am racking and vacuum degassing my WE Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot.


----------



## sour_grapes

Hokapsig said:


> Got shot down by the PLCB due to my wife working for a hotel which has a liquor license. Mind you, she has no dealing with the bar, she only pays the bills and hires/fires people. So since she works for the hotel, we can't do the winery on our property, nor can I use any of our money to find the winery, and since I can't have a winery, I can't have a satellite location.
> 
> To say that I am seething over this ridiculous PA code is an understatement. The state is telling me that in order to get a Limited Winery License, my wife has to quit her job. To say this is a stupid law for PA, but this is PA.



Ho, that really sux. I am so sorry to hear all that.

I miss PA, but I do NOT miss their antiquated liquor laws. And that is only from a buyer's perspective, not a producer's. Thank goodness that when I grew up in that commonwealth, I lived only 5 miles from the nearest NJ liquor store!


----------



## Boatboy24

Hokapsig said:


> Got shot down by the PLCB due to my wife working for a hotel which has a liquor license. Mind you, she has no dealing with the bar, she only pays the bills and hires/fires people. So since she works for the hotel, we can't do the winery on our property, nor can I use any of our money to find the winery, and since I can't have a winery, I can't have a satellite location.
> 
> To say that I am seething over this ridiculous PA code is an understatement. The state is telling me that in order to get a Limited Winery License, my wife has to quit her job. To say this is a stupid law for PA, but this is PA.



We need an 'un-like' button. That really stinks. What a ridiculous ruling.


----------



## ibglowin

Is their an appeal process? Just seems crazy and makes no sense what so ever…….


----------



## Julie

Bill, have you thought of contacting your state rep? This is just wrong!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hokapsig

I'm going to take a swing at reasoning with the government tomorrow. My wife has no dealings with the bar, except to hire and fire personnel. She has no other decision making authority. My point of contention will be that she is "employed" by the hotel from 8 to 5, then unemployed when she leaves (when she leaves work, there is no employer/employee arrangement). When she is working for the hotel, she is NOT working to further the winery (and vice versa). I feel that the PLCB has over reached it's boundries and I am of the opinion that this part of the code is ridiculous and borders on restraint of trade. This is akin to a part time bar tender not being able to work at another bar or beer distributor. 

In addition, the problem is that since my wife works at the hotel, I can't finance my winery (because we jointly own the bank account) AND we jointly own the house (so the winery can't be in the house either). She has a financial interest (along with me) in the house and works at a licensed establishment. To which I also reply that anyone with an IRA or mutual fund probably owns a part of a alcohol manufacturer/distributor/importer (such as InBev, Budwieser, Coors, Hotel or Restaurant chain with a bar). 

I hope to have their heads spinning tomorrow.....


----------



## the_rayway

Will be thinking of you tomorrow and wishing you luck!


----------



## vernsgal

Good Luck tomorrow Hokapsig.


----------



## Hokapsig

Okay, here's what I sent to PLCB legal department, who then said they would get back to me in 6 weeks.... (mods, feel free to delete if I put info on the following that would get the site in trouble)....

My name is Bill ******* and I am writing on behalf of Bushy Run Winery (LID# *****). We are seeking to obtain a limited winery license from the PLCB. We recently received a correspondence from the PLCB informing us of issues concerning my wife”s (Karen *******) involvement in the winery as she is employed during the workday by All City Hospitality in the position of Human Resource/Accounting Manager. All City Hospitality has a pre-existing PLCB license for their bar at their hotel (the Ramada Inn and Conference Center located in Greensburg, PA). Please note that other than hiring and firing employees and writing checks for the hotel’s bills, she has no other dealings with the bar/liquor license. Her impact on the bar's operation is negligible at best.

At issue is the PLCB code 443 (d) of the Pennsylvania Code which states that no employee of a licensed hotel or restaurant shall in any wise be interested either directly or indirectly in the ownership or leasehold of any property or the equipment of any property or any mortgage lien against the same used by a manufacturer to manufacture liquor or malt or brewed beverage, nor shall any hotel, restaurant or club licensee, or any officer, director, stockholder or agent or employee of such licensee, either directly or indirectly lends any monies, credit or anything of value or the equivalent thereof to any manufacturer for equipping, fitting out, and maintaining and conducting, either in whole or in part, an establishment used for the manufacture of liquor or malt or brewed beverage. 

Please note that the specific fermentation of grapes (wine) is excluded from this detailed code.

We feel that this section of the code is over-reaching and limiting. 

We do not contest that Karen ******** works for All City Hospitality (Hotel Liquor license H-****/LID ***** from the hours of 8am to 5 pm. When working at the hotel, she devotes 100% of her effort to the hotel. She is not a decision maker on any part of the part of the liquor licensed area, with the exception of offering or terminating employment and benefits for the hotel’s employees and processing checks for the hotel’s bills. However, at the end of the work day, the employer/employee relationship between her and the hotel ends. She receives no compensation for her time not at the hotel, nor is she bound by any restrictions from the hotel during her time not at the hotel. 

After her arrival at our home where the winery is seeking to be established, she can then be in the employ as Manager of Bushy Run Winery, where she can devote 100% of her time to the winery during the hours established with the PLCB application. During this time, an employer/employee relationship will exist between her (as manager of the winery) and the winery. She will not be working on any of All City’s causes or requirements. In this way, there will be a distinct separation of the employments.

In addition, we also seek the question the enforceability of this clause on hotel employees, officers, directors, stockholders, or agents. We believe that the PLCB will agree that a benefit for hotel and restaurant employees at various locations will include the provision of a 401K/IRA. As these retirement vehicles include mutual funds, the mutual funds may include investing in businesses which include other PLCB licensees (such as hotels and restaurant chains, InBev, Budweiser, Coors, etc). This would put a large majority of existing hotel and restaurant employees in violation of this PLCB code. We feel certain that the PLCB would not look to un-employ vast numbers of hard working PA business employees which are saving for retirement or to have their retirement funds restricted just to comply with an overly restrictive state code.

It is with these two reasonable issues that we seek to appeal the issues raised by the PLCB with Bushy Run Winery’s Limited Winery License.


----------



## ceeaton

Bill,

Is George Dunbar your State House Rep? If he is, get him involved, that's what he's there for, to help his constituents navigate our vast and complicated state government. A call from him to the PLCB will at least have them look at your complaint a little quicker, especially since he's the Deputy Whip for the majority party. Just a thought.


----------



## Hokapsig

ce- 

Spoke with George on Tuesday night and he told me to visit his office, which I will do either today or tomorrow. I also chatted with a friend who operates the Laurel Highlands Meadery and he was working for a brewery at the time he got licensed. So I'm hoping that PLCB is a reasonable agency to deal with....


----------



## ceeaton

I hope all works out well. My brother is the head of IT for the House Republicans and I know he could give us clues of how to proceed in the best manner if your representative didn't give the type of effort you expected. He has lot's o'contacts from his time there and knows heads of the different departments. 

Communicating with the person who can actually produce a change is half of the battle.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got up early and did some packing in the kitchen. Of course, found more stuff to give away.  Started tidying a bit for tomorrow: out buyer asked to come by to measure some windows and ask some questions about the yard, routine maintenance we've done and what all the wires coming out of the family room wall go to (I have four sets of speakers, along with ethernet, HDMI, etc all coming into a hub there)  Then took the kids to my parents place for the night. Mowed the lawn in the new house, then came home and mowed the lawn in the 'old' house. Now headed out to dinner with wifey's family.


----------



## cmason1957

Went wedding dress shopping with my daughter. Well actually, my wife went wedding dress shopping with my mom and daughter, prospective son-in-law and I went to a bar and had a few beers together.


----------



## Hokapsig

Attend the Hall & Oates concert with ffemt and our wives to blow off some steam. Concert was great, we hazed the bartender into giving Doug some "special" drinks and won tickets to the Styx concert on Friday night. All in all, a very fun night with good music and great friends.

Finally had our house painted and got the tractor back to cut the grass (twice). Today, did some bench testing on the Vidal, with a backsweetening to 1.004 winning out. Will have to bottle that this week.


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> Attend the Hall & Oates concert with ffemt and our wives to blow off some steam. Concert was great, we hazed the bartender into giving Doug some "special" drinks and won tickets to the Styx concert on Friday night. All in all, a very fun night with good music and great friends.
> 
> Finally had our house painted and got the tractor back to cut the grass (twice). Today, did some bench testing on the Vidal, with a backsweetening to 1.004 winning out. Will have to bottle that this week.



I seen those pics of you guys at the concert, I'm not thinking you got anything done today,


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Qin seen those pics of you guys at the concert, I'm not thinking you got anything done today,


 

I on the other hand Julie was quite productive. I got the garden planted and a new firepit put together then went and had Margaritas and grilled fajita's at the neighbors...


----------



## vernsgal

Enjoying one of my 1st fruit wines with a good friend on the eve of traveling to hospital with hubby. Chest pressures.He's got heart disease and has had a stint placed 7 years ago. The last few days we've been in and out of hospitals and drs. for pressure on heart . Tomorrow we travel about 240 kms to hospital for cardiologist exam and tests.Tomorrow, hopefully I bring him home and we enjoy another glass!


----------



## RevA

Babysitting my 7 week old while wife works (I work from home, so not that hard to do) and if all goes well my palm date wine needs to be racked as does my rooibostea wine.


----------



## Julie

Good luck Kim, I hope all goes well for you two!


----------



## bchilders

Work has picked up and I am on the road again this week. Hard to find time to bottle what is ready. Bottled two 6 gallon Batches two weeks ago and need to bottle a couple more for the upcoming competition in June.


----------



## sour_grapes

vernsgal said:


> Enjoying one of my 1st fruit wines with a good friend on the eve of traveling to hospital with hubby. Chest pressures.He's got heart disease and has had a stint placed 7 years ago. The last few days we've been in and out of hospitals and drs. for pressure on heart . Tomorrow we travel about 240 kms to hospital for cardiologist exam and tests.Tomorrow, hopefully I bring him home and we enjoy another glass!



Good luck, Vern! (normally, I would not know the spouse's name!)


----------



## the_rayway

vernsgal said:


> Enjoying one of my 1st fruit wines with a good friend on the eve of traveling to hospital with hubby. Chest pressures.He's got heart disease and has had a stint placed 7 years ago. The last few days we've been in and out of hospitals and drs. for pressure on heart . Tomorrow we travel about 240 kms to hospital for cardiologist exam and tests.Tomorrow, hopefully I bring him home and we enjoy another glass!



Good luck, and best wishes!


----------



## jtstar

Trying to deliver a house to the job site but the wide has made that impossible to do so I've been just sitting here playing on my phone getting paid


----------



## Black-opal

going to have an outting with my Dad to pull a window motor for my Momobile.


----------



## the_rayway

Started my May WOTM - Grapefruit wine - this morning. 

Going for my bi-yearly haircut this afternoon in preparation for going back to work (hopefully soon!), and the summer. I'm thinking I'm going to go strawberry blonde or fiery red. Never done red before. In our family, I'm naturally a blonde, my sister is a brunette, and my brother is a red head. It's like a joke waiting to happen.  So my sister and I like to change it up every once in awhile just to confuse people.


----------



## rendezvous

Did your folks have different milk men? 
Sorry couldn't help it
Greg


----------



## Enologo

vernsgal said:


> Enjoying one of my 1st fruit wines with a good friend on the eve of traveling to hospital with hubby. Chest pressures.He's got heart disease and has had a stint placed 7 years ago. The last few days we've been in and out of hospitals and drs. for pressure on heart . Tomorrow we travel about 240 kms to hospital for cardiologist exam and tests.Tomorrow, hopefully I bring him home and we enjoy another glass!



Hope everything is working out. I can sympathize. I'm sick of going to doctors and hospitals at this point.


----------



## vernsgal

sour_grapes said:


> Good luck, Vern! (normally, I would not know the spouse's name!)


And I have said that Vern is" hubby", when??  

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. Hubby's tests have come back and according to them, he doesn't "appear" to have another plugged artery. It's been a helluva week. Now we start another series of appointments to try to figure/eliminate the cause of these chest pains. 


the_rayway said:


> Started my May WOTM - Grapefruit wine - this morning.
> 
> Going for my bi-yearly haircut this afternoon in preparation for going back to work (hopefully soon!), and the summer. I'm thinking I'm going to go strawberry blonde or fiery red. Never done red before. In our family, I'm naturally a blonde, my sister is a brunette, and my brother is a red head. It's like a joke waiting to happen.  So my sister and I like to change it up every once in awhile just to confuse people.



Haha! I have always loved playing with colors in my hair. Trying to hide the red I have been many shades of brunettes, blondes,dark and even shades of purple. I have permed it, shaved it, worn it long and short. Hair is great because for many of us, it always comes back to give us a new "canvas" of sorts to play with.

pics??


----------



## the_rayway

@vernsgal Oh I'm so glad it's not the artery - and good luck with the rest of the tests. We had some scares with my Dad's heart before they realized it was psoriatic arthritis, he'd been mis-diagnosed for over a decade!

Lol, my family is never sure what they'll see after I go in for a haircut. I'll never forget when I had hair down past my butt, and I chopped it down to around two inches. My husband cried when he saw it! I'm hoping to get one of the 'new' mohawks one of these days soon - once I decide I'm tired of the long hair again.

Here's the best picture I could get by myself, I don't own a selfie stick, so the angle makes me look like a bobble head crossed with a cupie doll. The red didn't show up at all in the photo, but in person it's really bright.


----------



## Hokapsig

Well, we did the Styx concert on Friday night and actually got the official set list from the sound guy (very nice of him). WE visited a local winery, owned by some new friends that I met at the AWC in February. 

Met with my state rep and they are working on my appeal to the PLCB. My wife is also interviewing for another job to help out also. Next up is to go and see my state senator. The PLCB has messed with the wrong person (me).

I will be sanitizing bottles and doing bench testing on the 2012 Niagara this week. Doug will be coming over to help with the bottling on Sunday.


----------



## the_rayway

Got the best present ever for Mother's Day - RJS WS Super Tuscan!! I've been wanting to make this kit for a couple of years now


----------



## vernsgal

Enologo said:


> Hope everything is working out. I can sympathize. I'm sick of going to doctors and hospitals at this point.



Sorry to hear you're having health issues. I hope everything goes well for you


----------



## Hokapsig

just got a call that a old friend had passed at age 52. Way too young. Live every day like it was your last.

Heading out to pick up ingredients for some Tropical Rain wine (thanks chase!) for my wife. She was thristy for the contest winning wine from last year (the Welches Challenge).


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> just got a call that a old friend had passed at age 52. Way too young. Live every day like it was your last.
> 
> Heading out to pick up ingredients for some Tropical Rain wine (thanks chase!) for my wife. She was thristy for the contest winning wine from last year (the Welches Challenge).



Sorry to hear that Bill. Four years ago, my brother died at the age of 52. It is way too young.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hokapsig said:


> just got a call that a old friend had passed at age 52. Way too young. Live every day like it was your last.
> 
> Heading out to pick up ingredients for some Tropical Rain wine (thanks chase!) for my wife. She was thristy for the contest winning wine from last year (the Welches Challenge).



That was a really good wine! 

Sorry to hear about your friend.

Tired today. I was painting at the new house until 11:30 last night. FIOS install Friday, I have a couple buddies coming on Sunday to help us move some of the small, awkward stuff (lamps, pictures, small furniture and some boxes). Movers come next Thursday!


----------



## vernsgal

Hokapsig said:


> just got a call that a old friend had passed at age 52. Way too young. Live every day like it was your last.


sorry for your loss


Boatboy24 said:


> Tired today. I was painting at the new house until 11:30 last night. FIOS install Friday, I have a couple buddies coming on Sunday to help us move some of the small, awkward stuff (lamps, pictures, small furniture and some boxes). Movers come next Thursday!



You must be getting sooo anxious and excited!


----------



## sour_grapes

Met some friends at an outdoor Biergarten. However, the weather turned nasty, and I biked home in cold, rainy weather. I just turned on the sauna, and I am very much looking forward to licking my wounds in there!


----------



## Boatboy24

vernsgal said:


> You must be getting sooo anxious and excited!



I am! This time next week, I'll be posting from my new place.


----------



## ffemt128

I have a half day vacation scheduled for today so I'll be headinng to the cellar to label 16 gallons of wine and hopefully bottle the Concord and Concord Niagra. I also want to runn another MLF test and if this shows nno progress I'll rack these off on Sunday, Kmeta and then give up the ghost on them.

We were originally supposed to go away this weekend and rent a house in NorthEast Pa for our anniversary, but those plans fell through when we found out our Karate Belt testinng is scheduled for tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

Boatboy24 said:


> I am! This time next week, I'll be posting from my new place.



I lied. FIOS dude just left and we're live. First post in the new place!


----------



## Angelina

LOL, your on the home stretch now!


----------



## GreginND

I am getting on a plane and heading to Bulgaria today.


----------



## ibglowin

Cool. Wine or Work? LOL


----------



## GreginND

Both, of course.


----------



## ibglowin

Always a good combination. Winning!


----------



## Elmer

Once I finish up my 8 hours at my desk, I am picking up my kids.
Heading home for left overs.
Dry hopping my IPA, checking the FG
toss some beers in a beer fridge
Toss some white wine in the beer fridge.
Water my Grape & hop plants & garlic ( we have not had rain in 2-3 weeks).

kick back with either a cold beer, or thinking of digging a bottle of wine out!


----------



## ceeaton

No rain down our way for a while either. Had to water the garden so I could get the tiller to go down deep enough. I've been working that garden for about 10 years, so it's really, really dry right now.

Bought some Blue (Labatt's) so I don't get too tired before I rack this Merlot due to intoxication, want to make a Diablo Rojo kit and possibly bottle a Viognier kit.

I'll be lucky if I get the Merlot under airlock, I'm tired even thinking about all of that, long week. I think I should get a glass of this Sangiovese sitting at my feet and learn some more from this forum and all you smart winemakers.


----------



## cmason1957

Not doing any some stuff. Driving with the wife and bonus daughter from St. Louis, MO to Philadelphia, PA. To meet newest grandson who should be here this time tomorrow.


----------



## vernsgal

cmason1957 said:


> Not doing any some stuff. Driving with the wife and bonus daughter from St. Louis, MO to Philadelphia, PA. To meet newest grandson who should be here this time tomorrow.



Congratulations! !! Nothing like a new grandbaby to brighten your life!

I'm sitting impatiently for my daughter, husband and babygirl to get here.


----------



## ceeaton

cmason1957 said:


> Not doing any some stuff. Driving with the wife and bonus daughter from St. Louis, MO to Philadelphia, PA. To meet newest grandson who should be here this time tomorrow.



If you are driving straight through I'll leave the light on in case you need to stop for a potty break. Congratulations on your new grandson. I hope I live long enough to enjoy one too!


----------



## Hokapsig

YAY Verns!!!!! Good for you!!!!

We just got a phone call that my wife's cousin was murdered by his son. Drugs are a bad thing. Joe was a good man and I feel bad for his parents (my wife's aunt and uncle). I know, it's like Total Drama Island with us. I'm sick of it too....

Prepped to sterile filter the 60 gallons of Niagara before Doug gets here for bottling. The 2013 Merlot and 2012 Cab Franc (with chocolate) will be bottled this weekend. I want to start a geos cellars Chocolate Elderberry, a Chasemandingo Tropical Rain and 2 OB kits.....


----------



## Hokapsig

Racked and sterile filtered 60 gallons of Niagara. Looking forward to ffemt's visit tomorrow to bottle and do some bench testing on the Niagara, Vanilla Cab and Cranberry Pomegranate. Then back to his house for some dead cow....


----------



## Boatboy24

Recovering. 

Friday night and Saturday were busy with baseball games, moving prep, and time with wife's family. Yesterday was "small moving day". I rented a U-Haul and had a couple friends and neighbors helping us load boxes and other stuff. Well, we kicked butt and got twice as much moved as I'd hoped we would. Was hoping to cook everyone a nice lunch, but due to busy schedules, folks didn't have time for much more than a cold beer after the work was done. Since we had the truck, I went to pick up some furniture and a rug we'd ordered and save on the delivery expense. Got that in the house, then ran to the 'old house' to clean up and go out to dinner with wife's family. Now resting up for Thursday, when the movers come for the big stuff.


----------



## the_rayway

It.Snowed.Last.Night. 

Ugh.


----------



## vernsgal

the_rayway said:


> It.Snowed.Last.Night.
> 
> Ugh.



Lol. some parts of Edmonton and Calgary have been recently hit too. Hopefully none of that kind surprise for us.28 C here yesterday.Not much rain here the last few months though so tinder dry.


----------



## the_rayway

I had heard Alberta got hit a couple of times. 

Also, it's not like this hasn't happened before on May Long. A few years back we went camping on May Long (which is a 'dry' weekend in Provincial campgrounds in MB) and we had our secret beer stashed in the snowbank behind the tent. Craziness!


----------



## Hokapsig

a second letter from the PLCB shooting down my application due to my wife working at a hotel which has a liquor license. They appreciated my reply, but stupid, outdated rules are stupid, outdated rules (and unenforceable at that). My wife has to quit her job in order for us to get a license. Ridiculous at best....


----------



## Julie

I'm sorry to hear that Bill. So now what do you do? Can you appeal the decision?


----------



## jgmann67

The Liquor Code isn't just outdated, it's Byzantine. Save your strength, no appeal will help. Ran into this a few times doing R license transfers who's family member worked for a D. 

Had a full day yesterday, so today I'm recovering.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hokapsig said:


> a second letter from the PLCB shooting down my application due to my wife working at a hotel which has a liquor license. They appreciated my reply, but stupid, outdated rules are stupid, outdated rules (and unenforceable at that). My wife has to quit her job in order for us to get a license. Ridiculous at best....



That's just stupid. Sorry you're having such difficulty. I went to college in PA and don't miss having to make those Sunday beer runs to NJ. LOL!

Today is moving day -1. Final packing today, with movers arriving in the morning. It's also our 9th anniversary. Not much celebrating, but we'll take care of that after tomorrow.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> That's just stupid. Sorry you're having such difficulty. I went to college in PA and don't miss having to make those Sunday beer runs to NJ. LOL!
> 
> Today is moving day -1. Final packing today, with movers arriving in the morning. It's also our 9th anniversary. Not much celebrating, but we'll take care of that after tomorrow.



Ah, we can now buy wine and beer on a Sunday! Times have changed.

Good luck on your move. At least the weather is a little cooler today. Better than 90* w/high humidity. Never know what it's gonna be like this time of year around these parts. When my wife and I got married 18 years ago, we went to our cabin in Tioga County and it never got above the 50's.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sitting in my new home, in my leather chair, enjoying a Samuel Smiths Oatmeal Stout for a nightcap. I'm exhausted, but this feels really good.


----------



## winotut

What am I doing today? Played with and took care of my 2 year old granddaughter from 0600 till 0900 when i went to work. Worked till 2000. Home. Field stripped and cleaned up a Glock that was half full of lint. Put together a wine rack while having a glass, ok, two glasses of Malbec. Now? Wasting a crap load of time here.  Exciting, no?


----------



## 3274mike

Going to secretary of state office this morning plates expired,drivers license expired, and boat licence expired. .. happy birthday to me on Wednesday


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday I backsweetened 6 gallons of Niagra, filtered 9 gallons of Skeeter Pee, labeled 6 cases of previously bottled wine, racked and sulfited the 24 gallons of Chilean reds that refused to take MLF and started a batch of Pee. Today I started a batch of Pee which will be for Cranberry Lime and I'm hoping to bottle the Pee that was filtered yesterday. Some will go into beer bottles and the rest into wine bottles.


----------



## jamesjr

Woke up expecting to do some day drinking after a long week of triming trees and about 6 a.m a lady called frantic and said she had a tree fall during last nights storm on her chicken coop. Soon drive out expecting a little branch and it was a whole 45 ft tree and I called my workers and they were all on the lake amd I couldn't leave her chickens stuck in the coop so i got it all down


----------



## jamesjr

That's it about finished


----------



## vernsgal

Hokapsig said:


> a second letter from the PLCB shooting down my application due to my wife working at a hotel which has a liquor license. They appreciated my reply, but stupid, outdated rules are stupid, outdated rules (and unenforceable at that). My wife has to quit her job in order for us to get a license. Ridiculous at best....


Sorry things didn't work out.


Boatboy24 said:


> Sitting in my new home, in my leather chair, enjoying a Samuel Smiths Oatmeal Stout for a nightcap. I'm exhausted, but this feels really good.


Hope you're settling in well! The stress part is over and now the enjoyment comes


jamesjr said:


> Woke up expecting to do some day drinking after a long week of triming trees and about 6 a.m a lady called frantic and said she had a tree fall during last nights storm on her chicken coop. Soon drive out expecting a little branch and it was a whole 45 ft tree and I called my workers and they were all on the lake amd I couldn't leave her chickens stuck in the coop so i got it all down


Wow! So much for a day of rest!!

Today I bottled a grapefruit cider. Now I'm trying to come up with a label idea for it (it's for the same girlfriend I did the pear cider for, for those of you that might have seen my label  )


----------



## Boatboy24

Final stuff out of the old place today. We're down to just a few things in the pantry and fridge. Basement and upper level are empty and clean. I'll give the old lawn one last mowing, we'll shine up the kitchen, take out the trash and we'll be done. Settlement is on Tuesday. Last night, Mrs. Boatboy and I took a break from the madness and went to the Dave Matthews show to celebrate my birthday. What a wonderful break from the madness of the past few days. I've been to see them a lot, but this show was the best one I've seen so far.


----------



## Hokapsig

Bottled 5 gallons of my 2012 Concord (made from grapes), and fine filtered 15 gallons of Catawba. We will pressure was some tanks today and hope to sterile filter another 15 gallons of Catawba and 30 gallons of Diamond. Per Doug's suggestion, we will backsweeten the peppermint patty wine a tad more and maybe bottle that.....


----------



## Hokapsig

filtered/racked 30 gallons of Diamond and started 2 three gallon batches of Tropical Rain (Mango wine). Tomorrow, we need to pressure wash 2 of the 15 gallon carboys and a 70 gallon tank, plus start an elderberry and 2 kits....


----------



## Boatboy24

Bday ended up being a bit of a bust. We were supposed to finish up at the old house, then go to my parents for dinner. My oldest got sick on the way to the old house, so I came home with the kids and wifey worked on packing up the remaining debris. I got the home entertainment system wired up in between puke clean ups, and managed to do some laundry and set a few other things up. The youngest and I threw some burgers on the grill for dinner and watched Despicable Me 2 in 3D. Low key day, but productive, despite the sickness. My oldest has been apologizing all day for 'ruining my birthday'. I've had a lot of them already and am planning on many more. Laying low for one is no big deal, and I kind of like that anyway - even if it involves a puking child.


----------



## the_rayway

My first full day back at work today. So far so good, and I'm hoping I will make it through the day without falling asleep at my desk


----------



## Boatboy24

Settlement on the sale of the house this afternoon. Happy it is all over, but it is certainly bitter sweet in some ways. I purchased that place when Jennifer and I were dating. Our relationship was serious enough at that point that she was consulted on the decision. It was new construction, so I took her out, walked her through the model and saw she liked it. Then I drove her over to the (then) empty lot. That was March - we'd been dating about 6 months at that time. By the end of August, construction had just begun. About a week later, I took her to the hole in the ground that would soon be our new home and I proposed to her in the front yard. Amazingly, she accepted. (sucker!!  ) In December, I moved in, and we got married in May. Both of our children were brought from the hospital to that home as their first (and until now, only) home. We've made some good friends, and bitched about a few neighbors here and there, but we've had a great 9 1/2 years. 

I grew up an Army brat, and 9 1/2 years is more than twice as long as I've lived anywhere. Our new place is just fantastic and so much more than I ever thought I could have. No doubt, I could (and plan to) be very happy there at least until I retire. Here's to the closing of a wonderful chapter, and turning the page on a great new one. I'll have to open something nice Friday night to celebrate officially.


----------



## Hokapsig

An unlikely event, after being prodded by ffemt, my wife has decided to relinguish her part of the winery to me for the tidy sum of $1. This gets her off of the ownership of the winery (this will appease the 1920's statutes of the PLCB). She will also let me become the manager of the winery (appeasement #2 of the PLCB). From a ruling cited by the PLCB, they will let her continue to own our house which contains the winery and let her continue to have her paychecks deposited into our joint home savings/checking account which will fund the winery. We hope this pleases the powers at the PLCB/PA state police or whoever grants liquor licenses in the state of PA.

Please note that the PLCB now ranks up there with telemarketers, banks and the cable company as my least favorite people to deal with....


----------



## Boatboy24

Up early this morning and went for a run to explore the trails around the new place. Got a little too into the exploration of the new terrain and went further than I should have - runs have been few and far between in the last two months. Oh well. I'll recover. Then a few domestic duties, followed by church. This afternoon, I spent time unpacking garage stuff and getting shelving, cabinets, etc set up there. Not done yet, but made some good progress. Did the trimming, cut the lawn, and gave one kid a bath. I'm beat! Ready to get the kids to bed, then I'll enjoy a little more if my Petit Sirah.


----------



## Hokapsig

so we decide to hit 2 local wineries this weekend. We start out and drive the 30 miles only to find out one is closed pending ownership transfer, the other closed at 5 on a Saturday (Seriously??). So a wasted Saturday late after noon.

Sunday, we decide to try again, hitting the open winery. Of course then my wife proceeds to spill her wine in the tasting room, then knocks her glass over outside and spills her wine and breaks her glass. Can shine her up,but can't take her out....


----------



## the_rayway

Attended a gathering in support of Truth & Reconciliation Commission and heard the results from Ottawa. We had an event on-campus. 

It was quite incredible, and horrifying to hear more in-depth information and stories from the Residential Schools and their effect on the Aboriginal population.


----------



## Hokapsig

after a nice dinner out with friends, we are drinking a Cat Country White by Raspberry Acres and watching a Jimmy Kimmel re-run.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Bottled a batch of CC Showcase Amarone. This was the 2nd time I have done this kit, which is my first repeat ever!


----------



## Hokapsig

Fredonia is ready to bottle. Need to start a 63 gallon batch of cranberry pomegranate and 18 gallons of candy cane to be ready for Christmas. Doing bench tests on the 30 gallons of diamond....


----------



## Black-opal

going to start a batch of Dragons Blood probably next week. our Lime skeeter pee has mellowed out quite a bit in the short time it's rested. 

Hub was rear-ended on the 3rd. been playing phone tag with insurance to find out what they want to do but are taking their time because the other driver was from out of state. He's not badly hurt it seems so thankful for that.


----------



## ffemt128

Transferred my latest Skeeter Pee and Cranberry Lime Pee to carboys yesterday. Given that it is supposed to rain this evening I may try to get the Niagra bottled.


----------



## Hokapsig

FYI - 5 gallon glass carboys and glass hydrometers do NOT like or bounce on concrete floors.



Rats......


----------



## vernsgal

taught a girlfriend how to transfer to secondary and de-gas ( the wine of course  )


----------



## jgmann67

vernsgal said:


> taught a girlfriend how to transfer to secondary and de-gas ( the wine of course  )




I prefer my women degassed as well....


----------



## sour_grapes

Hokapsig said:


> FYI - 5 gallon glass carboys and glass hydrometers do NOT like or bounce on concrete floors.
> 
> 
> 
> Rats......



Oooof. Sorry to hear that you have proved this experimentally....


----------



## Boatboy24

Watched my youngest graduate kindergarten today.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Sitting on my front patio watching the sunset and backsweetening my first batch of Dragon Blood


----------



## jgmann67

Playing cab driver to my kids.


----------



## ffemt128

Bottled 6 gallons of Niagra at lunch time and sanitized bottles so that I can bottle the Cherry before I pick up my daughter from school.


----------



## Julie

today starts Jeep Festival and tonight is Jeep Invasion!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Walking vineyards to determine how much crop is out there.


----------



## sour_grapes

Spent most of the day prepping screens to paint them before taking out storm windows. 

This evening, however, I started a batch of my WE LE Super Tuscan to celebrate my return from Tuscany!


----------



## Boatboy24

Just finished the first ever 'wine chores' in the new house. I racked the Stag's Leap Merlot out of the #2 barrel and moved my Winery Series Super Tuscan in. While I was at work, I did a round robin of barrel/carboy tasting. The Merlot is very good, but has a slight 'tang', as does the Super Tuscan. My 2014 Chilean Cab/Merlot sample from barrel #1 was very good and the other three gallons of that that have already had barrel time and a little additional oak was excellent. The LE Shiraz-Viognier is excellent, even before it has had barrel time. The 2014 Amador Old Vine Zinfandel is next in the #1 barrel, but I can tell already that it is going to be great. Finally, I took another sample of the 2013 Blueberry Port and was again blown away. I've got to get this into bottles soon, but I know another year of aging is going to make this an absolutely amazing wine.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Cleaning up bottle bombs and coping with rattlesnakes....

Evidently the 100-plus degree heat here in the Central Valley recently made my storage room warmer than I realized and did not agree with the hard cider I bottled in March. Hard cider and glass all over the room. On the bright side, it's not the Dragon Blood I bottled this morning. LOL

Got the mess cleaned up just in time to hear my husband yell from the front yard, "Call the cats!" Our 2 young cats had found a couple of rattlers and wanted to make friends. Luckily the cats ran to me and my husband got rid of the snakes.

Rural life is never dull and I am very glad to be where I am. However, a nice glass of wine tonight sounds really good to me...


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Hokapsig said:


> FYI - 5 gallon glass carboys and glass hydrometers do NOT like or bounce on concrete floors.
> 
> 
> 
> Rats......



Hope you are OK and weren't hurt.


----------



## the_rayway

Did a rhubarb picking with Fruit Share and came home with another 15Lbs. Most got chopped and into the freezer for an upcoming wine, but I also set aside enough for jam, pie filling, and to make a couple of cakes.

Had friends over for a wiener roast and campfire, and cracked my 2012 Orange Creamsicle Mead. Damn that stuff is good! It's really come around over the last year or so.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Racked 15 gallons of wine today- 5 of a Chilean Malbec, 5 of Dolcetto and 5 of Montepulciano. The Italian wines are from last fall juice buckets from PI Wine. The Dolcetto was the best of the lot so far.


----------



## ffemt128

Managed to bottle the Niagra, Cherry and Steuben over the weekend. Next weekend will likely be for bottling the Isabella and racking the Pinot Grigio and Riesling.


----------



## Hokapsig

not hurt by the carboy bouncing and I don't want to have to prove that again.

The wife and I celebrated our 28th anniversary by spending the weekend in erie and visiting the wineries. We started in New York and ended up in Erie and visited 7 wineries. My wife bought 5 cases of wine and we got to tour 4 of the wineries. Winery owners in the Erie area will bend over backwards to help a new winery and we make some great new friends during our tour. We look forward to visiting again soon.


----------



## Runningwolf

Hokapsig said:


> not hurt by the carboy bouncing and I don't want to have to prove that again.
> 
> The wife and I celebrated our 28th anniversary by spending the weekend in erie and visiting the wineries. We started in New York and ended up in Erie and visited 7 wineries. My wife bought 5 cases of wine and we got to tour 4 of the wineries. Winery owners in the Erie area will bend over backwards to help a new winery and we make some great new friends during our tour. We look forward to visiting again soon.



Which wineries did you tour? You didn't come and see me!


----------



## Hokapsig

we figured you were busy and we wanted to tour the northern wineries and make new friends. We will definately stop in next time....


----------



## ffemt128

Just back sweetened my Isabella from .992 to 1.008. I'll sample there later and decide if it needs sweeter. This is where the initial sample was.


----------



## Boatboy24

Bottled 3 gallons of the 2014 Chilean Cab/Merlot for Dad's birthday party next month. The rest is still in the Vadai and will come out in the next few days to be bottled later this summer.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the remaining 6 gallons of 2014 Cab/Merlot out of the barrel and the 2014 Amador Old Vine Zin in. Later this morning, we are doing a 'family friendly' 5k obstacle course/mud run. It's been raining all night. Should be good and messy.


----------



## Hokapsig

on a perfectly rainy day, we will be taste testing and hopefully bottling the Cranberry Pomegranate and possibly a 2013 Merlot.


----------



## ffemt128

Heading out to Trax Farms for their summer Wine and Food festival. My son bought us the tickets and is watching his sister for the afternoon.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

We are having my sons graduation party as he is going to college next year. Waiting on some 150 people to start showing up soon - everything is almost in place and ready to go. 

Luckily we have beautiful weather today - considering we already received approx 13 inches of rain for the month of June already.


----------



## ou8amaus

Sitting on the back deck sipping away at a nice watermelon Zin Rose and watching my little one draw dinosaurs.


----------



## Johngottshall

Bottled 5 Gal of Diamond from juice I got from NY. Crystal clear


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Went to Laundromat in town to do 2 weeks' worth of laundry. Drought has caused us to be careful with the well here at the ranch...had to choose between showers or laundry...Showers won . Also got the major grocery shopping for next month done and now I am sitting by the air conditioner sipping some DB. Yep, I think I earned that glass of DB.


----------



## jgmann67

Working the weekend... Got $30.2 Billion we need to spend.


----------



## vernsgal

We're in Calgary. Going to take our granddaughter to park and then come home to a BBQ and a bottle of Sangiovese syrah


----------



## jtstar

Put up 12 gallons of rhubarb today then went out to the new vineyard and did some pruning


----------



## Hokapsig

bottled 14 gallons of Catawba and 12 gallons of Cranberry Pomegranate. The hot water tank went, so I am forced to take cold showers. For some strange reason, my wife is elated by this turn of events.....


----------



## ffemt128

Went for a walk at lunch time and stopped at a local winery in the strip district. I couldn't sample since I had to go back to work but I have to say, if you, as an owner of a business, can't be sociable with a potential customer you will lose that customer and other would be referrals real fast. Can't say that I liked the wine there the time I did stop and can say that I won't ever be back.


----------



## jgmann67

Racked the cab for bottling this weekend.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Went for a walk at lunch time and stopped at a local winery in the strip district. I couldn't sample since I had to go back to work but I have to say, if you, as an owner of a business, can't be sociable with a potential customer you will lose that customer and other would be referrals real fast. Can't say that I liked the wine there the time I did stop and can say that I won't ever be back.



Doug, pm me the winery.


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug, I am interested in who it was also. You can pm me.

Julie are you familiar with Anne Marie's Winery and Cafe in Butler?


----------



## Julie

No, I am not but I just checked it out and I thinking I need to go there.


----------



## Runningwolf

They are not selling wine yet but close to it.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> They are not selling wine yet but close to it.


 

I guess they are getting juice from Presque Isle? Can't get to the site from work but I liked them on FB.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> I guess they are getting juice from Presque Isle? Can't get to the site from work but I liked them on FB.



Doug, they are a great group of people close to getting their license. They have a Cafe and a few of us are working with them to help them out.


----------



## Julie

Doug, it looks like they are still working on a website.


----------



## the_rayway

We had the usual Canada Day celebration-type things yesterday: fireworks the night before at the in-laws, slept in a bit, went to the Osborne Street Festival to tire out the kids, then a BBQ in the evening. It was a beautiful, hot day, and everyone in a good mood!

One of the neighbours had fireworks, so we watched them in the evening while the kids slept.


----------



## Boatboy24

Worked longer than I wanted to. Then went for a run, cleaned up and made dinner for the kiddos. Then labeled and foiled Dad's wine for the surprise party. For the party, I've been working on a playlist on Pandora of all his favorite artists. So I've been listening and giving thumbs up/down A LOT. Now watching the Nats game, with Pandora in the background and the Red Mountain Trio in my belly.


----------



## sour_grapes

Went to see the Phillies vs. the Brewers. The good news is that, despite their abysmal records, ONE of these teams had to win!


----------



## Boatboy24

Surprise B-day party for my Dad out at Sunset Hills Vineyard.


----------



## nucjd

Had a nice morning ride and gauged the sprint segment on Strava for my attempt on the number one position tomorrow. We will see if I can pull it off


----------



## jtstar

I set up three more rows of fence for my grapes in my new vineyard then repaired my brothers tiller for him


----------



## Boatboy24

Boatboy24 said:


> Surprise B-day party for my Dad out at Sunset Hills Vineyard.



What a great day we had. Beautiful setting. Surprisingly good wines all around. I mean really good. Fantastic hospitality. We had a private tasting, followed by snacks and lunch. Then a few reserved tables outside in a nice, shady area. Good times. There's a gazillion wineries in northern Virginia. Many in Loudon County (where we were today). But this is most certainly among the best I've visited. Here's a pic of my lunch (after I'd eaten half of it). Tuna, shrimp, crab on top of greens, with avocado, mango, and a delicious vinaigrette. I washed it down with their 'Sunset White', which is mostly Traminette, with some Vidal Blanc and Viognier. Great white wine.


----------



## barbiek

Looks yummy Jim! Took a walk back in the woods yesterday and came across some wild grapevines


----------



## barbiek

Here's a closeup


----------



## Hokapsig

Started and modified a White Cranberry Pinot Gris and a Raspberry Dragonfruit White Shiraz. Took some wines to 2 birthday parties yesterday and they went over quite well. 

Still waiting to hear from the PLCB..... again......


----------



## Johngottshall

Racked my small batch of Raspberry to Demi john


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked the LE Aglianico to secondary. Forced down a glass of my Torrontes. Then decided to switch to my late 2013 CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab. A much better choice. Actually, a freackin' phenomenal choice.


----------



## ffemt128

Heading our to Janoski's Farmers Market for their harvest wine and food festival.


----------



## ibglowin

Tasting through the 2013's and thinking about what blends to do. Gonna have lots of Super Tuscan's, Caberlot, and "Prisoner" styled wines


----------



## Boatboy24

Now that the Aglianico is in secondary, I'm going to start the LE Super Tuscan. I have a Winery Series ST in the barrel now. It'll be interesting to compare the two in a year or so.


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday I racked and stabilized 6 gallons each of regular Skeeter Pee and Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee. I also racked the Reisling and Pinot Gris and back sweetened both to 1.000 for now. Will check in a few days to see what is needed. The Reisling tastes pretty good where it's at I believe the Pinot Gris could use a tad more sugar.


----------



## Hokapsig

sanitizing bottles and the Raspberry Dragonfruit Shiraz is done fermenting as is the White Cran Pinot Gris. Time to add some kmeta and stabilize these wines and get started on some more.....


----------



## Boatboy24

Delabeled some bottles earlier. I'm also going to rack the WE LE Super Tuscan to secondary and bottle the Eclipse Stags Leap Merlot.


----------



## ffemt128

Up early so I could jump out of a plane from 13,700 ft.. Pics in the skydiving post. Enjoying a Strawberry Margarita now.


----------



## ceeaton

Started doing some yard work, realized there was a good chance for T-storms tomorrow, so started the Weber bullet and smoked a 6 lbs chicken for dinner. In the meantime I started listening to the Phillies game, and followed Cole Hamels through the last four innings of his no hitter. Figures, they'll trade him tomorrow. Aaargh! Feel bad for the Cubs fans, first no hitter since Koufax in 1965!


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> In the meantime I started listening to the Phillies game, and followed Cole Hamels through the last four innings of his no hitter. Figures, they'll trade him tomorrow. Aaargh! Feel bad for the Cubs fans, first no hitter since Koufax in 1965!



Go COLE!  Attaboy!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Started doing some yard work, realized there was a good chance for T-storms tomorrow, so started the Weber bullet and smoked a 6 lbs chicken for dinner. In the meantime I started listening to the Phillies game, and followed Cole Hamels through the last four innings of his no hitter. Figures, they'll trade him tomorrow. Aaargh! Feel bad for the Cubs fans, first no hitter since Koufax in 1965!



You had me at Weber bullet.


----------



## Hokapsig

I now have about 100 pounds of crab apples taking up half of my upright freezer. And time to go and get some more crab apples.


----------



## ceeaton

Cleaned a bunch of carboys and racked an Orchard Breezin Raspberry Rapture that has finally finished fermenting after 3 weeks (don't ask). Had enough extra to throw in a 750 ml bottle, chilled a little and gave it to the Wife. She like the aroma and the flavor (and it's dry - .992) so may get one of these Breezin' kits I actually like (1/2 f-pack during ferment - throw the rest out - would have put it all in the ferment if I knew she'd like it dry).


----------



## ceeaton

Cleaned a case of 375ml bottles, pre-boiled water for a batch of bitter I plan on making Monday morning, about to start a WE Selection Sangiovese Kit. Only tweek will be to add a skin pack left over from a spring juice bucket (Merlot/Cab Sauvingon/Malbec grapes).

By then the lawn will hopefully be dew free, so I can finish the back yard. Beautiful morning, feels like it will get rather toasty this afternoon. At least the humidity isn't too high, yet.

Edit: that juice smells soooo good, and I haven't even added the two oak packs yet.


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday I cleaned some bottles then bottled 5 gallons of Cranberry Lime Skeeter Pee and 5 gallons of Regular Skeeter Pee. The Cran-Lime is very good this year. I didn't make any last year but I still have 1 bottle of the 2013 Cran-Lime left and it was very good last time we had it. I had a bottle of our 2014 Chilean Cab Sav with dinner. This is currently 1 1/2 years old. It will only get better with age...


----------



## ceeaton

Finally making an all grain batch of beer this morning. Had to take the day off since they are working on the electrical feeds to our plant. Got up to see my wife off to work and started grinding grain. In an igloo cooler holding at 152*F for now. Will probably shower before I heat it up for sparging. Last batch was 21 Mar 2015. Wine making is eroding my beer making resolve.


----------



## Steve_M

3 days into vacation
Little R&R

Thanks
Steve


----------



## wpt-me

Turning wood on a lathe to make pens for a craft show this weekend

Bill


----------



## Boatboy24

Meeting up with some co-workers to hit 3 wineries later today. I need to squeeze a run in this morning first to sweat out the sangria my sister brought over last night.


----------



## JohnT

sitting out on my deck, got a nice pot of meatballs n sausage on the stove, a nice 2013 san gio in my glass, and season 1 of survivor on the tablet... life is good!


----------



## jtstar

Was out training some grapevines in my new vineyard should have a nice yield of grapes out there next year


----------



## Boatboy24

Wasn't sure where to post this, so here goes. As I mentioned, I hit a few local wineries yesterday. Two, I've been to before and enjoyed. The third was recommended by a co-worker (its called 8 Chains North). Unlike a lot of commercial wineries in this area, this one wasn't afraid to source fruit from out of state. As luck would have it, they were pouring their 2014 Chardonnay and 2013 Cabernet Sauvignon from Yakima Valley. They were both great, but I think the Cab needs a little more resting time. I took a bottle of it home to test my theory.  I'll probably go back there to sample some of their other stuff that wasn't on the menu yesterday. I've heard they produced a Spanish Tempranillo a few years ago that is fantastic, but running very low in supply.


----------



## the_rayway

Finished the cucumbers!! Phew. That's a lot of work.


----------



## Hokapsig

ordering 10,000 labels for the wine bottles and taking Dan's advice and looking for a trip to Geneva Ohio to tour the wineries. But first, we have to paint the deck this weekend....


----------



## Boatboy24

Finally getting around to installing the NAS I bought several months ago.


----------



## hardworkin

Heading to Crownsville, MD to the Kegs & Corks Fest with my wife and my youngest son (who just turned 21). This will be our 4th time there and his 1st time at a wine festival.......... we'll see how it goes.


----------



## ceeaton

Making an all grain batch of beer. Two in two weeks, think I'm getting sick or something. Wine has taken over since March.

Making a wheat beer base (about 1/2 pale ale malt, 1/2 torrefied wheat) and will add the 1/2 f-pack that came with my Orchard Breezin Raspberry Rapture kit I never used. Also adding some frozen blackberries after cooling but before pitching the yeast. (did soak blackberries in 165*F water in hopes of killing off any nasties that might have survived freezing).

Will be curious to see if it has enough berry flavor or if I have to add some raspberry extract before bottling. First attempt at a berry beer.


----------



## Enologo

Well I haven't checked in for a while. I've been busy trying to finish some home projects before my return to work. I'm back to work as of last week for the first time since my brain surgery in March. It's good to be back (Not). 
But I did get to bottle my Petite Syrah form last fall that spent a few months in the barrel and racked my Chilean Syrah from the spring my first MLF.


----------



## ceeaton

Realizing that my idle time is going to fast disappear, I racked the Forza kit and plan on doing the same for the Sangiovese kit after I get a carboy cleaned up. In between we had dinner and I have to waste 30 minutes until I pick up my daughter at field hockey practice. Meanwhile my wife is attending #3's back to school night (I did that for the oldest last night). And school starts tomorrow! 

So I'm on morning "get them up/fed/lunches packed/to the bus stop" duty. Sigh...it was nice going into work early and getting home early. Back to the 9 to 5+ gig, which leaves less time for wine making during the week (but plenty for sampling, that's what I'm worried about, diminishing inventory).

Will get even more interesting next week when my wife goes back to school in the evenings.


----------



## ibglowin

Glad things went well and hope you back to your old self!



Enologo said:


> Well I haven't checked in for a while. I've been busy trying to finish some home projects before my return to work. I'm back to work as of last week for the first time since my brain surgery in March. It's good to be back (Not).
> But I did get to bottle my Petite Syrah form last fall that spent a few months in the barrel and racked my Chilean Syrah from the spring my first MLF.


----------



## ibglowin

Finished cleaning the LAST of the bottles today! 22 cases all together. Most of them are easy peasy my own peel off laser label that comes right off with about a 3 hour soak in hot water with Oxyclean. Each year the bottle supply seems to go up in quality. So many new bottles were added this year that I think it might be time to go through the wine shed and "shed" some of those bottles I took in when I was desperate. Many with labels that would take 20 mins of scraping to remove etc.

Speaking of bottles it really does make a difference it seems with the cost of the bottle of wine and the ease of label removal. Direct correlation between ease of removal and the cost of the bottle of wine in other words. 

I love the ones that just magically float to the top of the tub after about an hour of soaking or peel off with just the slightest pull without the use of a scraper at all. 

Its the simple things in life that make you the happiest it seems! LOL


----------



## ceeaton

For me it's the used Nissley Vineyards bottles (used during their tastings). They will fall off on a really humid day! Max time in oxyclean, 1 hour, priceless.


----------



## Enologo

ibglowin said:


> Glad things went well and hope you back to your old self!



Getting There slowly but surely. Not 100% yet but a 1000% better than right after the surgery. Sucks getting old, round as I am can't bounce back the way I used to.


----------



## Hokapsig

doing some bench testing on the Raspberry blush. Ordered 10,000 labels today, and maybe the printer and take up reel tomorrow. I seem to be spending money like a drunken sailor....


----------



## jgmann67

Moving the Enigma and Super Tuscan on to the next steps. They're gonna be good.


----------



## ffemt128

Just made the executive decision to take a half day vacation today. I have 3 day at the end of this month off, the last week of the year off and I still have 11 days to schedule. Good problem to have seeing how there are only 4 more months of the year..


----------



## REDRUM

Trying to write the conclusion to my thesis... which means working out what the hell I'm trying to conclude ...!


----------



## Matty_Kay

Heading out to pick up a bucket of CA pinot grigio, wanted to get a white started, I got the itch!


----------



## Julie

finished making an apple pie, obligation to apple pick is now complete!!!!!!!!!! Now for some winemaking with the rest of the apples


----------



## cmason1957

Spent the morning getting wet in downtown St. Charles MO. There is a early craft show called Festival of the Little Hills, usually my wife and I are out of town this weekend, but this year, we took vacation a bit earlier, so we got to go. Weather forecast has been no rain, clear skies, great day. We get down there and it poured off and on all morning. Did get some neat stuff though. A great looking two-seater rocking glider with a table between the two people and some cute stones with grandkids names on them.

When we got home and dried off I was able to convince SWMBO that it was time to bottle a few carboys, prior to fall grapes getting here soon. So now I am sitting on our deck, contemplating life and what color to stain the glider, drinking the dregs of some black forest port, some chianti and my red mountain cab (which I understand is about the last of the ones anyone was able to purchase). It is all pretty tasty, or maybe I have had a bit much.


----------



## ffemt128

I'm off work Thursday through Monday. I'm going to try to get my 2014 Chilean bottled and possibly get a start on the elderberry. I really want to get that started and it will take me the better part of the day to steam 135 lbs of elderberries from last year and this year. I was planning on an 18-20 gallon batch from those then do a 2nds run with the skins. Could be interesting...


----------



## ceeaton

Have had a rough week adjusting to school and all the activities with the kids, as well as my wife attending classes on Monday and Wednesday (so I can hopefully retire early, shush, she doesn't know yet). 

Sat down to peruse these forums with a glass of cheap Cab Sauv and found the Beetles Sgt. Pepper's CD sitting beside the computer. Obviously my 16 yr old left it out (he loves the Beetles, go figure) so I popped it into the DVD drive. 

Music and wine, what a great way to relax. Now I think I can face the day tomorrow, of course after another glass of cheap wine!

Edit: Gonna be one of those nights. Got some Rickie Lee Jones out (first album I think) with the Original Master Recording of Mars Hotel (Grateful Dead) on deck. Hope I get to bed before midnight, or maybe not.

Edit2: Utoh, just found some Robert Cray - Strong Persuader - gonna be a really long night, might run out of wine. _"She can have the house and everything in it....Guess I showed her"_


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Have had a rough week adjusting to school and all the activities with the kids, as well as my wife attending classes on Monday and Wednesday (so I can hopefully retire early, shush, she doesn't know yet).
> 
> Sat down to peruse these forums with a glass of cheap Cab Sauv and found the Beetles Sgt. Pepper's CD sitting beside the computer. Obviously my 16 yr old left it out (he loves the Beetles, go figure) so I popped it into the DVD drive.
> 
> Music and wine, what a great way to relax. Now I think I can face the day tomorrow, of course after another glass of cheap wine!
> 
> Edit: Gonna be one of those nights. Got some Rickie Lee Jones out (first album I think) with the Original Master Recording of Mars Hotel (Grateful Dead) on deck. Hope I get to bed before midnight, or maybe not.




There is a winery near here that does music and wine pairings. Its a really interesting concept. They'll serve the same wine to the same people, but with different music playing; then compare tasting notes. They get some really interesting responses that support the pairings almost in the way you could say that certain wines do better with certain foods.


----------



## ceeaton

Wonder if they are working with a local college? Would make a great research project. If you find out they are doing that I'll volunteer!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Wonder if they are working with a local college? Would make a great research project. If you find out they are doing that I'll volunteer!



http://www.notavivavineyards.com/


----------



## Boatboy24

Got in an early morning run, then fed beasts (kids) breakfast. Washed some bottles so I can get ready for bottling the 2014 Chilean and 2013 Blueberry port. Gotta make room for the CA wines coming in a few weeks. Later, we are probably going to take the kids to mini golf. There's a great place not too far from here that has been around forever. We just learned last week that they have sold to a developer and will be closing this fall.  Gotta get at least one more round in.


----------



## ibglowin

Out in Burbank, CA visiting the kids for a few days. 100 degrees since we have gotten here! Tonight we are going to the Hollywood Bowl to see Diana Krall in concert. SIL has box seats so we are dining alfresco before hand 3 course meal. They bring the food to you and take it away before the show starts. May see a celeb or two we will see.


----------



## jgmann67

Drinking some Niner Merlot and watching the local little league team win a national championship. They play Japan tomorrow for the world championship.


----------



## Hokapsig

picked up a used 200 liter stainless VC tank today, then attended the local Vines and Wines at the garden center. Planning to do some bottling tomorrow....


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Out in Burbank, CA visiting the kids for a few days. 100 degrees since we have gotten here! Tonight we are going to the Hollywood Bowl to see Diana Krall in concert. SIL has box seats so we are dining alfresco before hand 3 course meal. They bring the food to you and take it away before the show starts. May see a celeb or two we will see.



According to this, you were having dinner at 3pm. What? Please post your celebrity selfies.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL got here at 5:30 so we didn't have to rush. Concert just now starting!


----------



## Boatboy24

Just finished the last of the bottle cleaning/draining and got the dry ones put away and ready. Was going to do some bottling this morning, but decided to do a final check on the 2014 Chilean Cab/Merlot first. It isn't ready. Aside from a little age, it needs some oak. Fortunately, a quick inventory determined that I have enough 6 gallon carboys to accommodate the CA grape harvest, so no rush to bottle. I gave it some oak and will let it sit a while longer. The 2013 Blueberry Port and 2014 Peach (3+ gallons each) are ready. I'll back sweeten the peach and retest in a few days, then bottle both of those next weekend. 

This afternoon, our neighbors are taking us to the Nats/Marlins game.


----------



## ibglowin

Not much in the way of celebrity sightings last night. Had a great time, was a warm night. Great concert. Have not been to too many concert venues that allow you to bring in not only your own food but your own alcohol as well. We ordered two different family style dinners that were delivered to our box (Roasted chicken and Hanger Steak) along with all the sides and then we brought in our own hand picked wines. The Hollywood Bowl is O&O by the city of LA.


----------



## Black-opal

*not much*

Hubby replaced the Lower Control Arms and Tie Rod Ends on my car so it's ready for road trip at the end of September. 

nutrient & energized my brew today, hope it'll be done in time.


----------



## Hokapsig

The bottler blew me off today, so I did bench testing on a Catawba/Fredonia blend. Now to get the label approved....


----------



## jtstar

I picked two rows of grapes this weekend ended up with about 170 lbs of grapes


----------



## ceeaton

Monday, Monday....sometimes Monday, me and work just don't get along. Not super busy (will be in a few weeks) so taking 1/2 day vacation time to bottle a batch, clean some bottles and convert a freshly made tomato sauce into a spaghetti dinner. Might try and degass a Pinot Grigio from this Spring's Chilean juice bucket if time allows.

Good day to do all this inside work since the humidity just jumped up quite a bit. Dew points now in the low 70's. Hasn't been that much in the way of high dew points this summer, we all are spoiled around here.


----------



## ffemt128

I was off work yesterday so I sanitized bottles and bottled 16 gallons of Chilean Reds (Carmenere, Malbec, and Cabernet Sauvignon) and also bottled my Brianna and Isabella. I have the labels printed and have labeled the Carmenere. I'll label the others today.

I also removed the lower shelf and drawers from my extra fridge so that I can use it to cold stabilize my Riesling and Pinot Gris. I'll pull those in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Boatboy24

Threw a pork shoulder on the smoker at O' dark thirty, took a short nap, then went for a run. Neighbors coming over later.


----------



## Hokapsig

Took off Friday and with ffemt's invaluable help, picked up 100 cases of bottles. The wife and I then took off for Erie for the weekend, visiting wineries and having dinner at the haunted train station. Processed pears and pressed the first batch, though the yield was not what I had hoped for. The permit for the farmer's market was sent to PLCB for the October pumpkin festival....


----------



## zalai

On Saturday I bought 3 lugs of Petite Shirah for batch #1 . 2 lugs of Cabernet Sauvignon and 1 lug of Merlot for batch #2 . On Sunday I de-stemed and crushed the grapes , adjusted the sugar and acid levels and added yeast . Everything is on track . I am following Morewine's guide to red wine making . This is my first time trying to make wine from fresh grapes . This is a lot of work , doing everything by hand . 
Hopefully I will be able to make better wine then my kit wines .


----------



## Boatboy24

First day of school for the kiddos. We are in a new county this year - they used to start before labor day. The new school starts an hour earlier, than the old school, so I was interested to see how they'd react to getting up at 6:30am. Doing great so far. We'll see if that's still the case come December. 

Normally, I'm out of the house around 6:15. I like the first day of school, when I go in late so I can see them off.


----------



## Rocky

*Freshening the old homestead*

We just had the exterior of our house painted (soffit, fascia, gutters, downspouts and rear cedar) which made our outdoor lighting look like something from the junkyard. I priced a new set of lighting (I needed 10 lights in all) and I was looking at about $800-900 for new. Anyone who knows me realizes I am frugal (some would not be so kind and just call me a tight a$$) so I started to explore alternatives. I settled on three spray cans of Rust-O-Leum Brown "hammer finish" paint at a cost of about $18. I disassembled the lamps, cleaned them and spray painted them. I am pleased with the results.


----------



## ibglowin

They look brand new to me!


----------



## ceeaton

Rocky, very nice. You can come spruce up my homestead anytime! (all the wine and grilled food you can consume)

I took a 1/2 day since I had very little work today, was planning on trimming the yard and figuring out what lumber I need to rebuild the porch (22 yrs old, held up pretty well for pressure treated lumber). 

Well, it's 91*F and getting humid, so I ended up in the basement researching some of the wineries that will be at the Gettysburg Wine Festival my wife will to treating me to this weekend. Boy, where did these places all come from? There are a bunch I drive by about a mile away and never knew they were there. Where's the marketing people!

Started a list of the ones I want to visit (looking for local dry reds, more than I thought existed) and gave up. Hope we can visit all of them, there are 25 in all. Food looks good too, at least two places with pulled pork or brisket, some Cajun, some wood fired pizza. I think I'll be in heaven....


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> They look brand new to me!



Same here. Now you've got about $880 for juice buckets.


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching the Nat's season go down the toilet. I root for them, but my true team is the Red Sox. #notagoodyear #firemattwilliams


----------



## Boatboy24

Just ordered an extra Brute and lid from trusty Amazon. I'll have three fermentations going on soon.


----------



## ffemt128

Working from home all week due to being rear ended while sitting on my motor cycle at a red light Tuesday morning. I made it out with a sore back, my motorcycle has $2k in damage. Hard to believe those parts are so expensive.


----------



## Boatboy24

ffemt128 said:


> Working from home all week due to being rear ended while sitting on my motor cycle at a red light Tuesday morning. I made it out with a sore back, my motorcycle has $2k in damage. Hard to believe those parts are so expensive.



Glad all is relatively well. Could have been much worse.


----------



## ffemt128

Boatboy24 said:


> Glad all is relatively well. Could have been much worse.


 

I have to agree with that one.


----------



## vernsgal

ffemt128 said:


> Working from home all week due to being rear ended while sitting on my motor cycle at a red light Tuesday morning. I made it out with a sore back, my motorcycle has $2k in damage. Hard to believe those parts are so expensive.


Glad you're okay!Bike parts are expensive but at least can be replaced


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug glad to hear all is fairly well with you. I say send your parts to Rocky, he did one heck of a nice job on his lights.


----------



## Boatboy24

Early morning run to Lowes to get some extra buckets for the upcoming grape run. Then off to my son's soccer game. Just finished lunch and about ready to bottle the 2014 Chilean Cab/Merlot and 2013 Blueberry Port. Weather permitting, we're supposed to be having a neighborhood block party later.


----------



## Hokapsig

After making fun of Doug's most recent daily misfortune, I am working down in the winery backsweetening 44 gallons of our General Braddock wine (a Catawba/Fredonia) blend. Next up will be to backsweeten our Major Forbes wine (a Catawba, Fredonia, Concord blend).


----------



## ceeaton

Went to pick up some grapes this morning. Took 25 minutes to get there since some of the back roads I had never driven on and I was behind a moving van and Lexis with new MD plates, those Maryland drivers.... and it was pouring rain. Not what a vineyard owner wants to see this time of year (the rain that is).

Really liked Jeff's setup, stainless steel and a rinse-able floor. He had the grapes already crushed and destemmed. Was quite willing to share what he was doing, just couldn't tour the vines since it rained the whole time. Loaded them in my 20 gallon brute then in the Corolla. Strapped it in (used shoulder belt) for the roller coaster ride back home. Now have to wait for my oldest son to get home to help me get them out of the car. I'm getting weak in my advanced age.

Will see him again in about 2 weeks when the Chardonel are ready to pick. Left a bucket for him to put the juice in (he'll crush/destem and press for .20 a pound).


----------



## heatherd

Labelled 30 bottles of Aglianico and 30 bottles of Pinot Grigio.

Picked up from Harford:
-Three lugs of Maryland Seyval Blanc
-Bucket + lug of California Old Vine Zinfandel
-Bucket of Viognier
-Bucket of Chardonnay
-Lug of Nebbiolo
-Lug of Barbera

Did all the testing and adjustments. I used my new Hannah pH meter, and it's super easy.

I'll go back in a few weeks to get the buckets of Barbera and Nebbiolo, so I made some grape packs for the two buckets that aren't available yet, and am going to ferment the balance of the grapes.

In the morning I will press the Seyval, pitch yeast, and pitch MLB.

Heather


----------



## ceeaton

Always pondered what I'd do if the grapes came in before the buckets, that's a great idea.

Now what do you do if the buckets come in before the grapes?


----------



## ceeaton

Excited for some wine sampling. After Church my wife and I are going on a rare date. Driving about 20 minutes or so to the Gettysburg Wine Festival. Just might have to dig the boots out since we had a lot of rain up this way yesterday.

If I really like a wine at a certain booth, I can tell my wife my boots are stuck in the mud and I need more wine to give me the strength to pull them out. May take more than one sample.


----------



## cmason1957

Out at a friend's vineyard helping pick Norton. 400 vines, probably end up with 200 lugs or so. Then crush and destemm later today. I am very tired this morning. It isn't just me, but even so, we are all not used to working this hard.


----------



## Boatboy24

Early morning run in this beautiful, 60 degree, low humidity weather. I didn't get the blueberry port bottled yesterday - wound up racking WS Super Tuscan from the barrel and putting the Shiraz-Viognier in. This afternoon, I'll bottle the port, back sweeten the 2014 peach wine, then maybe watch some football or work in the yard a bit. Giants don't play until tonight.


----------



## Hokapsig

Bottled 6 gallons of a 2013 Merlot.

Backsweetened 44 gallons of our General Braddock Catawba/Fredonia blend and 60 gallons of our Colonel Bouquet Catawba/Fredonia/Concord blend. We have another 30 gallons of Diamond to backsweeten along with 15 gallons of Catawba.

My son stopped by and learned how to apply shrink wrap capsules.


----------



## the_rayway

Sent my daughter off to Kindergarten today. *SOB* how the heck is she old enough to be going to school?!?


----------



## ceeaton

Turning off the radio (I don't get cable, tonight I'm happy I don't). I was making fun of the Giants for their loss to Dallas last night, at least they were in the game! I think a good college team would be doing better against the Falcons than the Eagles are. Guess a good night sleep is preferable to listening to this garbage.


----------



## Hokapsig

got home and pressed off another 20 pounds of pears. Got another 2 gallons of juice in the bucket and when I went to pick up the bucket, I promptly knocked the bucket over and spilled all the juice. Just the way my week has been going....


----------



## jgmann67

Sitting in a hospital waiting room while my youngest has surgery to reconstruct her inner ear.


----------



## cmason1957

This want today, but this weekend. I helped, with my wife and several others pick 184 lugs of Norton grapes. Hands, arms and back may never be the same.

At least until next Sept, when I will have forgotten how much I hurt right now.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Sitting in a hospital waiting room while my youngest has surgery to reconstruct her inner ear.



Hope all goes well.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Hope all goes well.




Thanks. Going to be a long morning.


----------



## Julie

jgmann67 said:


> Sitting in a hospital waiting room while my youngest has surgery to reconstruct her inner ear.



Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Runningwolf

jgmann67 said:


> Sitting in a hospital waiting room while my youngest has surgery to reconstruct her inner ear.



Hoping all went well.


----------



## jojabri

After letting a year, or more in most cases, I'm finally bottling the 60ish gallons from last year that have been sitting on my kitchen counter. "Why now?" one might ask??? Well, because we're FINALLY closing on our house!!!

I took a yearlong sabbatical from the craft because I was running out of time and space in my kitchen. Now, the time has come!

The worst part, having to bottle all this! Of course I wasn't about to carry full 5 gal carboys down stairs, and moving a 15 gal demijohn is impossible!

The best part, In my new house I'll FINALLY have a LAB of my own!!! I have my own basement area for my own use!!!! AND I'll be starting off in the hew house with a pretty decent selection.

Additionally, in my haste, I forgot to backsweeten a full batch of Apple-Rasp-Perry. And I really don't like dry wines. The upswing, I can sweeten to taste with any variety of syrups to find a new recipe, or use it for some Sangria-Esque party punch... so either way I'm kinda winning.

Better get back to the kitchen!


----------



## Boatboy24

Good luck with the move, Gina.


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats Gina! Sounds like things are going well for you.


----------



## ffemt128

jojabri said:


> After letting a year, or more in most cases, I'm finally bottling the 60ish gallons from last year that have been sitting on my kitchen counter. "Why now?" one might ask??? Well, because we're FINALLY closing on our house!!!
> 
> I took a yearlong sabbatical from the craft because I was running out of time and space in my kitchen. Now, the time has come!
> 
> The worst part, having to bottle all this! Of course I wasn't about to carry full 5 gal carboys down stairs, and moving a 15 gal demijohn is impossible!
> 
> The best part, In my new house I'll FINALLY have a LAB of my own!!! I have my own basement area for my own use!!!! AND I'll be starting off in the hew house with a pretty decent selection.
> 
> Additionally, in my haste, I forgot to backsweeten a full batch of Apple-Rasp-Perry. And I really don't like dry wines. The upswing, I can sweeten to taste with any variety of syrups to find a new recipe, or use it for some Sangria-Esque party punch... so either way I'm kinda winning.
> 
> Better get back to the kitchen!


 
Congratulations Gina, good things do come to those who wait...now to make that house a home...


----------



## Kraffty

Contrats Gina, Enjoy the exciting time!
Mike


----------



## Troll

On the road so trying a big variety of apple ale/hard ciders. So far it's angry orchard


----------



## Julie

Congrats Gina! I'm happy to hear that you guys finally have a new home. I know that is something you wanted fir a long time. Now we are expecting to have you back on here as a regular!


----------



## Matty_Kay

Up early to rack 7 gallons of cab to secondary, added mlb an getting our oldest to the bus stop. Then off to VA for our annual guys golf weekend trip.


----------



## the_rayway

Re-taste tested my gluten free beer from the Brewer's Best kit I made in spring. Like 6-9 months ago?

Anyway, MAJOR improvements over what it was before. The metallic taste has almost entirely subsided, it has great carbonation, good head, and a nice citrus flavour. Add a twist of orange or lemon and it's golden.

@jswordy - have you tried this one?


----------



## Boatboy24

Matty_Kay said:


> Up early to rack 7 gallons of cab to secondary, added mlb an getting our oldest to the bus stop. Then off to VA for our annual guys golf weekend trip.



Where are you headed?


----------



## ffemt128

Hoping to rack the Muscadine and start back sweetening it today..


----------



## lacerta_3

Watching the first match of the rugby world cup... anyone else?


----------



## Petti

Fly Fishing!


----------



## ceeaton

That's a nice chunky rainbow. Whereabouts was that caught? Making me miss our cabin up on Pine Creek.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> That's a nice chunky rainbow. Whereabouts was that caught? Making me miss our cabin up on Pine Creek.



I'm thinking out west. We don't get them like that here in the east.


----------



## ceeaton

Actually we do. One of my cell mates at work (he's 180 deg from my computer screen) fishes where a few of our limestone runs (Letort, Silver Springs, Hoegstown Run) go into the Conodoguent. Occasionally he goes up to Newville where the Big Spring flows in (very large Rainbows and brookies in there). Especially from this time of the year on into January he captures quite a few monsters out of the tail waters where those runs come into the main creek. When he gets bored he goes over to the Yellow Breeches Creek for fun. He's a catch and release guy, but has quite the portfolio of 20+ inch trout.

It is insane that I don't fish hardly anymore. I have such a wealth of good water to fish. Guess life can sometimes get in the way! Never have time to tie flies anymore. Excuses, and more lame excuses.


----------



## ibglowin

IP is coming out of Canada so your both way off the mark!


----------



## ceeaton

I never guessed where the fish came from!

I'll have to get Brian to give me some of his better pictures and post them Monday evening. There are very few streams where you can haul out a 28" trout one day and a 48" muskie the next.


----------



## Boatboy24

Allright @Petti : give us the scoop. Where are you fishing and who is your photographer?


----------



## Petti

Well, I'm from Calgary and I live on the Bow River. I am lucky cause I get to fish everyday when the weather is above 0. This Cuttbow was caught just south of the city in the foothills of the Rocky Mountains. We have endless trout streams in Alberta, but don't tell anyone. Ha! 

I am usually my own photographer but I got lucky with a friend who snapped a few good pics of me and a couple nice fish! 

Cheers eh!


----------



## Matty_Kay

Jim- we are at Landsdowne in Leesburg, Va. Beautiful country.


----------



## Boatboy24

Matty_Kay said:


> Jim- we are at Landsdowne in Leesburg, Va. Beautiful country.



Right around the corner. Enjoy! 

It was hot today, but tomorrow should be great.

And BTW: You're in wine country too. Loudon County is full of wineries.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Yeah, we saw quite a few on the way down. Breaking out some barbera and Carmenere


----------



## Boatboy24

Went for an early run (gorgeous weather for it here), grocery shopping. Getting ready to label and foil the 2014 Chilean Cab/Merlot. Later, we're headed downtown to take the kids to their first big league baseball game.


----------



## cmason1957

Just pitched yeast on about 450 (more or less) pounds of Chambourcin and about 125 pounds of St. Vincent. This is my first time making St. Vincent, so it will be a bit of an adventure for me. Chambourcin is a wine my wife and I absolutely love and so does our families, so we make quite a bit of it.

Thank goodness I didn't have to pick it. $0.75/lb crushed and destemmed. Can't beat that price here in Missouri with a stick.


----------



## Runningwolf

Planted 5 pear and two apple trees for a total of 8 pears, 2 crab apples and 6 apple trees. Hoping I will have plenty of Apples and Pears when ever I retire to make plenty of wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Trying to make final preparations for the arrival of my grapes, which I'm told will be later this week. Gave the 2014 peach one last racking after back sweetening (hopefully bottle next week while the grapes are in primary), and racked the WE LR Super Tuscan. I love the WE high end reds, but my gosh, they throw a ton of sediment (actually, a couple tons). These really should be advertised as 5 gallon kits. This was my first racking after beginning the clearing process and I'm up to 3 bottles of top up wine so far (one going to secondary, and two tonight). I'll need at least one more. Sheesh!! I also attempted to calibrate the pH meter. Not successful. I think I need new 7.01 and 4.01 solutions. So I'll order those tonight (thank you, Amazon) and try again in a couple days. Also got some things just put away or out of the way in preparation for a couple of large primaries and the whole pressing process. 

I've had some serious interest expressed to me from family wanting to know more about the wine making process - specifically my wife and mother - both of whom almost never, ever drink. Interesting. But my dad and brother in law are curious as well. So I threw a note out to the local family to see if anyone is interested in a "press party" next weekend. I can't do a crush party since my supplier crushes for me. And the press is a little less stressful - more work, but less stressful. So we'll see: maybe I'll have my first 'wine event' next weekend if people are available.


----------



## vernsgal

Just got home this evening from trip to Calgary to return our granddaughter.It's been an exhilarating but exhausting 2 weeks. (going to miss that little girl!)
Checked on my wines a while ago and think I should look at bottling a couple. Nice to get back to routine!


----------



## sour_grapes

Score!!

My LHBS is Northern Brewer. In addition to their online presence, they have local stores in Minneapolis and Milwaukee. During football season, they run promotions based on how the Packers or the Vikings perform, depending on area. If the home team wins on Sunday, they offer 20% off any one item on Monday. 

Before describing my score, I would like to point out that it is much better to be in Milwaukee than in Minneapolis. Over the last 5 years, the Vikes have averaged 6 wins a season, whereas the Packers have averaged 12. Twice as many sales here!!

The Pack won yesterday, and I needed a kit, so I stopped by the store. I looked over the inventory, but then asked about their out-of-date kits. A few weeks ago, they had a large number of just-out-of-date kits on sale for 20% off. I did not get any of those, but asked about them today. I asked if I could apply the 20% off "Packer discount" to the already-discounted out-of-date items. The answer was "no," because the out-of-date items were already discounted fifty percent.

"Excuse me, did you say '50%'... 'Five-zero?' " 
"Why, yes I did!"

Oh, boy! They only had 6 kits left at these prices, but I made off with a CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo, and an Eclipse Nebbiolo. Both for about $180.

Yay!


----------



## jswordy

the_rayway said:


> Re-taste tested my gluten free beer from the Brewer's Best kit I made in spring. Like 6-9 months ago?
> 
> Anyway, MAJOR improvements over what it was before. The metallic taste has almost entirely subsided, it has great carbonation, good head, and a nice citrus flavour. Add a twist of orange or lemon and it's golden.
> 
> @jswordy - have you tried this one?



Yes, I tried it. Have some in the cooler now. It does age out better, although I am now using Clarity Ferm in my regular beers to get the same gluten-free effect by breaking the proteins. I like that a lot better than sorghum. Tried it yet? Be sure to shop for price on it, they vary wildly.


----------



## lacerta_3

ibglowin said:


> IP is coming out of Canada so your both way off the mark!



Is anyone else suddenly scared of ibglowin?


----------



## Julie

lacerta_3 said:


> Is anyone else suddenly scared of ibglowin?



Oh he is quite harmless.


----------



## the_rayway

jswordy said:


> Yes, I tried it. Have some in the cooler now. It does age out better, although I am now using Clarity Ferm in my regular beers to get the same gluten-free effect by breaking the proteins. I like that a lot better than sorghum. Tried it yet? Be sure to shop for price on it, they vary wildly.



Hey Jim, from what I've understood this does not create a true gluten free beer that passes the 10ppm test. Any idea of the content?


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> A few weeks ago, they had a large number of just-out-of-date kits on sale for 20% off. I did not get any of those, but asked about them today. I asked if I could apply the 20% off "Packer discount" to the already-discounted out-of-date items. The answer was "no," because the out-of-date items were already discounted fifty percent.
> 
> "Excuse me, did you say '50%'... 'Five-zero?' "
> "Why, yes I did!"
> 
> Oh, boy! They only had 6 kits left at these prices, but I made off with a CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo, and an Eclipse Nebbiolo. Both for about $180.



Hmm, this gets more interesting. I just decoded the date of my WE Eclipse Nebbiolo, and it is April 16, 2015. That's right, just 5 months old. Strange indeed.

The other kit, the CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo, was indeed just out of date, having been made on July 24, 2014.

I wonder what is up with that!? Are they getting rid of Winexpert, too, in favor of RJS? (It appears that they are getting rid of CC completely, but I thought they were hanging on to WE. Maybe not.)


----------



## vernsgal

Tonight is my 1st night in weeks to just sit and relax so I'm trying to catch up on my reading here.I've just been able to steal 5 minutes here and there.




the_rayway said:


> Sent my daughter off to Kindergarten today. *SOB* how the heck is she old enough to be going to school?!?


Wow she's a cutie. Looks a lot like her mom! It's amazing how fast time can gne minute you're cuddling a little girl next you're standing beside them as they have their own.Love every day!



jgmann67 said:


> Sitting in a hospital waiting room while my youngest has surgery to reconstruct her inner ear.



I hope all went well for her .


----------



## ibglowin

You never know Julie! LOL










Julie said:


> Oh he is quite harmless.


----------



## Julie

ROFLMAO, well at least you knock,


----------



## jswordy

the_rayway said:


> Hey Jim, from what I've understood this does not create a true gluten free beer that passes the 10ppm test. Any idea of the content?



I disagree. Yes, it does. I did a lot of research before trying it. Jimyson recommended it to me. The vial contains a protease inhibitor that very effectively breaks the gluten protein chains. It was originally made to prevent chill haze by breaking these proteins. Then they found out the nice side-effect of that is gluten ranges well below the government standard.

There are craft brewers across the USA using this and labeling their beer gluten free, with lab test results proving it because they have to test each batch for compliance. Example: http://thebeerdiaries.tv/beer-review/widmer-omission-ipa/

Many more commercial craft breweries simply label their beer low gluten to get around the stringent testing requirement, though spot testing from time to time indicates it is well under the 10 ppm government threshold. 

For me and especially for my wife, Clarity Ferm means we can drink regular homebrew without the gluten reactions. I'm sold. Thanks, Jimyson.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> I've had some serious interest expressed to me from family wanting to know more about the wine making process - specifically my wife and mother - both of whom almost never, ever drink. Interesting. But my dad and brother in law are curious as well. So I threw a note out to the local family to see if anyone is interested in a "press party" next weekend. I can't do a crush party since my supplier crushes for me. And the press is a little less stressful - more work, but less stressful. So we'll see: maybe I'll have my first 'wine event' next weekend if people are available.


 

WAY TO GO BOATBOY!!!! 

A press party sounds like you will have a lot of fun. I hope you have enough wine for all of your guests!


----------



## the_rayway

jswordy said:


> I disagree. Yes, it does. I did a lot of research before trying it. Jimyson recommended it to me. The vial contains a protease inhibitor that very effectively breaks the gluten protein chains. It was originally made to prevent chill haze by breaking these proteins. Then they found out the nice side-effect of that is gluten ranges well below the government standard.
> 
> There are craft brewers across the USA using this and labeling their beer gluten free, with lab test results proving it because they have to test each batch for compliance. Example: http://thebeerdiaries.tv/beer-review/widmer-omission-ipa/
> 
> Many more commercial craft breweries simply label their beer low gluten to get around the stringent testing requirement, though spot testing from time to time indicates it is well under the 10 ppm government threshold.
> 
> For me and especially for my wife, Clarity Ferm means we can drink regular homebrew without the gluten reactions. I'm sold. Thanks, Jimyson.



Hey Jim, I checked out the link, and did a bit of searching myself - WOW! This is quite incredible! I'm definitely going to be looking into this ASAP. I'm going to get my hands on some, and do a bit of a test to see if I am still sensitive even when using this product.


----------



## ceeaton

Hey Jim,

Thanks for the link. I have a 10 year old Celiac/Type 1 diabetic son who will eventually grow up (hope not) and when he wants one of my beers (at 14 or so) will have to experiment a little. Alcohol isn't a real good idea for a diabetic, but when it eventually becomes of interest I hopefully can use this as a "look what's up my sleeve" type moment and teach him brewing. I've found that most brewers/winemakers respect what they are doing and rarely use their knowledge for abuse.


----------



## jgmann67

Runningwolf said:


> Hoping all went well.




Thank you. She's doing very well.


----------



## rodo

Took 55 gallons of juice off Walkers hands this afternoon. No lines, no waiting


----------



## Julie

rodo said:


> Took 55 gallons of juice off Walkers hands this afternoon. No lines, no waiting



Dam what did you get so are they open now? You know we need together, it has been too long


----------



## rodo

Julie
Today was opening day.
11 gal Baco
6 gal Foch
5 gal Fredonia
10 gal Blueberry
6 gal Cayuga
6 gal Niagara
6 gal Raspberry Blush
5 gal Strawberry
Yes we do and it sure has.


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice Rod. Funny you bought Baco. I am standing on this Harvester this morning picking Baco. It was very thin as were most vinifera and hybrids in the area this year. We picked about 1 ton on this acre plot. This Baco went to another winery and I was getting the Vignoles next to it. My question is, what is Baco like? I've never had it. Are you going to sweeten it (I think I know that answer already)? This is a link to a video I took on it.


----------



## rodo

Very cool Dan I'm envious for sure ! I really like Baco I can't believe you have never had it.


> Are you going to sweeten it


You know me of course I am.


----------



## jswordy

the_rayway said:


> Hey Jim, I checked out the link, and did a bit of searching myself - WOW! This is quite incredible! I'm definitely going to be looking into this ASAP. I'm going to get my hands on some, and do a bit of a test to see if I am still sensitive even when using this product.



Please let me know of your results. I have not heard of anyone yet who still reacted after brewing with Clarity Ferm. Shop around; you can find it for as cheap as $2.99 a vial or as high as $8.99. One vial treats 5-6 gallons.


----------



## ceeaton

Thought I was going to be stuck inside either the house or garage today, but low and behold, woke up to some sunshine, checked the radar and the rain pressed back south. Was at the PA/MD border when I went to bed last night, even closed the windows before going to bed.

So I did the long walk/shower/breakfast/haircut/groceries and on the way home browsed the community yard sale for wine type items. No used press, but I tried. We have a yard sale twice a year, the fire company offers food as a fund raiser. 

As I waited for the dew on the lawn to dry I started up a batch of chili for lunch and lunches next week. Bought a 7 lb chicken to smoke on the weber this afternoon. Was going to prepare my bucket for the Chardonel pickup tomorrow and realized I did a smart thing for once, left a fermenting bucket with the gentleman I'm getting the Chardonel from. Guess I'll relax and go get a beer, it's noon somewhere.

Edit: Lawn done, starting charcoal for weber bullet, what a beautiful day outside. High 60s, nice breeze with beautiful sunshine. Chili was yummy too, just enough fresh cilantro.

Edit 2: Damn I'm old. Listening to a CD I found laying around, Boston circa 1976, I remember when that came out. Now I'm wondering if that grey hair that I saw that the barber cut off might have actually been mine. Here I thought it might be from the last client.


----------



## sour_grapes

Working on a small building project this weekend, so, I went to Home Despot late on Friday night, to avoid the madding Saturday AM crowd. But, after working all night in my sleep about exactly how to build the little project (sweet dreams!), I remembered something else for my queue for this morning: a new smoker!

My neighbors won a smoker in a charity raffle, and didn't really want it, so they gave it to us. It is a Masterbuilt Pro, and works on propane or charcoal/wood. I fetched it from them at 8 am, and assembled it and had the firing going to cure it by 9:30 am. After it cooled, I fired it up again to handle a pork shoulder. I had to spend a long time getting it to maintain a low temperature. It basically won't, at least not on charcoal. Anyway, I got the shoulder on about 1:30 pm, and by this time the charcoal was nearly spent. I wound up doing most of the cooking on gas power. 

The shoulder was not up to proper internal temperature by dinner time. I took it off, took a few slices off of it for dinner (just the two of us, so did not need much). I then put the pork in the kitchen oven at 200F for about 3 more hours. Finally got the temp up to low 180's. So, I would say the trial was a mixed bag.

Also spent the whole afternoon working hard on the little building project. After dinner, another trip to Home Despot to be ready for the morrow, and some painting after the wife went to bed (as that is quiet work!). Now a little wine and WMT!


----------



## Boatboy24

@sour_grapes: try using only a handful of lit coals on a bed of unlit. Might help. And I'm sure I don't need to tell you to minimize airflow.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> @sour_grapes: try using only a handful of lit coals on a bed of unlit. Might help. And I'm sure I don't need to tell you to minimize airflow.



Thanks for the suggestion for using a few lit coals. That may work. Both times I fired it, I used the propane to light the bed, as it is too damn easy to do so! So I had a full-fledged fire both times. I like your idea.

You are right, you don't need to tell me to minimize airflow -- However, I think you may need to tell the people who designed this damn thing!!  Oh well, can't beat the price of it....


----------



## Runningwolf

I bought a Masterbuilt Smoker this year. After little research it was very clear to buy an electric one.It's been awesome.


----------



## Boatboy24

All the rain we've had has everything super saturated. All the area athletic fields are closed, so no soccer today. 

Today is "Press Eve". I just finished the morning punchdowns and got breakfast for the kiddos. Next will be bottling the 2014 Peach and finishing preparations for tomorrow. I'll get everything in place, give the carboys a rinse and some Meta with a solid stopper, along with getting everything else in place and ready. I'll also make a grocery run. My parents and one of my sisters will be coming over for the press tomorrow, so we'll throw some grub on the grill afterward.


----------



## ceeaton

This may be the day where I eek out one area of the basement as a long term wine storage area. It's either that or bottle a beer batch, which I hate doing about as much as cleaning. Eventually I will get some storage racks. But for now there are cases of filled bottles on their sides in every dark corner I could find.

Did a quick count and have just over 200 bottles stored in the basement with the potential of 260 more by next Spring (in carboys aging). 

I know I'll enjoy it when it is done, so maybe the motivation of a nice big glass of homemade wine or beer this afternoon will get me going!

Unless I borrow a canoe I won't be working in the yard today for sure.

Edit: Must like bottling better than cleaning. Finished bottling 56 bottles of Raspberry Wheat.


----------



## cmason1957

I couldn't beloved it this morning when my wife said she thought we needed to do some work with the wine in the basement. So racking about 15 gallons of Elderberry, 10 gallons of St. Vincent, and 33 gallons of Chambourcin she said she was done. And then we had to clean carboys.


----------



## vacuumpumpman

WOW - 
What time did you start ? 

I think you need to take her out - you definitely don't want to lose that 
lovely wife !

It is much better if you can work as a team - especially with winemaking-


----------



## cmason1957

We started about 9 and finished up about 1215. We have this wonderful thing that made very sorry work of the racking, it is called an All in One Wine pump. I think several people here seem to like them. 

She is pretty much of a keeper.


----------



## Elmer

Making chocolate malt spent grain dog biscuits.
For the noobs- there is no chocolate in chocolate malt!


----------



## tonyt

Why, making a pot of Tony's famous chili of course.


----------



## ibglowin

We have a cool front moving through and its starting to rain and the temps are now in the upper 50's so that is looking mighty good about now Tony!


----------



## Steve_M

Cool rainy day, fire going getting ready to open a bottle of Malbec.
Baked a loaf of bread in dutch oven for the first time, hopefully it came out well.
Pairing that with pot roast for dinner tonight.
Mangiare!

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> We have a cool front moving through and its starting to rain and the temps are now in the upper 50's so that is looking mighty good about now Tony!



Was thinking the same. Low 50's and rainy here. Sadly, we have to go to a kids birthday party in a while. I'd love to hunker down with a bowl of that chili and a nice glass of red. Or maybe a bowl of read and a glass of chili.


----------



## Julie

high of 52 today, so it is homemake chicken noodle soup and the nice fire in the pellet stove!


----------



## Hokapsig

Was supposed to be our first day of selling our wine, but when we got up, it was pouring down rain and in the mid 40's. So instead of selling, my son came over and we bottled 14 cases of our Battlefield Blush, 6 gallons of 2012 Cab Franc, 6 gallons of 2012 Petite Syrah and another 14 cases of Fredonia.

The weather tomorrow looks good, so we will be setting up to sell to all the thirsty people that did not go today. T minus 2 weeks and counting until we spend a week on the beach in Florida. Hope no one mistakes me for a beached whale....


----------



## Runningwolf

Smoking a prime rib on my electric smoker. Dang thing keeps shutting off on me. Put it on at 11:00 an it's just about done. I'll tent it in foil for about 20 minutes and then char it on the grill at about 500° for a few minutes on each side. It is very cold and wet outside here.


----------



## heatherd

Racked seyval, Chardonnay, Viognier, zinfandel x2, and barbera. Total of 31 gallons.

Tomorrow I will rack Amarone and start my ports.


----------



## PierreR

put up 30 bottles of peach on the rack in the basement. Started a batch of Dried Apricot, Also finished smoking 35 pounds of bacon.











The smokehouse I built...


----------



## Johngottshall

PierreR said:


> put up 30 bottles of peach on the rack in the basement. Started a batch of Dried Apricot, Also finished smoking 35 pounds of bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The smokehouse I built...



Nice smoker what kind of wood did you make it out of??


----------



## PierreR

5/8" T&G cedar. Framed with spruce. Bottom 2 feet is insulated and lined with stainless. Heated with a propane burner if I want a hot smoke, or a tube or tray pellet set up for cold smoking.


----------



## Johngottshall

PierreR said:


> 5/8" T&G cedar. Framed with spruce. Bottom 2 feet is insulated and lined with stainless. Heated with a propane burner if I want a hot smoke, or a tube or tray pellet set up for cold smoking.



Nice thanks for the info


----------



## ceeaton

ceeaton said:


> This may be the day where I eek out one area of the basement as a long term wine storage area. It's either that or bottle a beer batch, which I hate doing about as much as cleaning. Eventually I will get some storage racks. But for now there are cases of filled bottles on their sides in every dark corner I could find.
> 
> Did a quick count and have just over 200 bottles stored in the basement with the potential of 260 more by next Spring (in carboys aging).
> 
> I know I'll enjoy it when it is done, so maybe the motivation of a nice big glass of homemade wine or beer this afternoon will get me going!
> 
> Unless I borrow a canoe I won't be working in the yard today for sure.
> 
> Edit: Must like bottling better than cleaning. Finished bottling 56 bottles of Raspberry Wheat.



After bottling the Wheat beer, uncorked 26 bottles of Viognier and put in a glass carboy and is now under 25 in/HG of vacuum pressure. Will re bottle tomorrow. So had no choice but to rearrange and throw a bunch of S out in the basement. Most of the bottled wine is in one area now.

To most won't look much different, but I filled my garage with stuff that came from outside the boundaries of the first picture. Now the fire is stoked, time to order a dumpster.


----------



## mangojack

*Grape Wine*

6 gal. Grape wine started.


----------



## Boatboy24

Celebrating the fact that I have no punchdowns, tests, racking or prep work to do.


----------



## Steve_M

Working late. Software upgrade. 

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> View attachment 25149
> 
> Working late. Software upgrade.
> 
> Steve



Um, hate to tell you this; but that looks a lot like hardware.


----------



## Steve_M

Yeah I should clarify. Software update on our PBX


----------



## ffemt128

Pressed initial batch of Muscadine/Scuppernog tonight... 

19 gallons of Noble, 17 gallons of Rwd and 17 gallons of Carlos.... good night in my opinion...


----------



## Hokapsig

Lots of free run with that muscadine too. Nice color, aroma and fermented dry.

Pocked up our banner today. Looks nice. I hope to get to use it this weekend.....


----------



## ceeaton

Going for dinner at my Mom's place. Flank steak, twiced baked potatoes, vege and I'm sure a little wine. Taking a Viogner, Peach, Cranberry Chianti and Pinot Grigio. She usually favors a Kendall Jackson Chardonnay, so curious to see if she has a nice red hanging around. Hoping I can lure my 16 yr old permit holder of a Son to be my designated driver. Wife might offer him more than I can (we no longer own a car we can all fit into, so we take two).

Next year I should have a few reds (Merot Bordeaux blend, Sangiovese, Dornfelder, Forza (maybe), Diablo Rojo) to enjoy with beef.

Early next week she and my step-father leave for a west coast trip to visit his daughter/son in law (San Diego), son/daughter in law (near Oakland) and celebrate his 75th birthday.

Edit: didn't realize my Mom enjoyed a Pinot Grigio. She really enjoyed a few glasses of mine, will give her a few bottles at Christmas time since the Chardonnay won't be ready yet.


----------



## Steve_M

Ah the world of a Telecom Engineer!
My day started at 7:30 a.m., had a scheduled software upgrade for 5:30 p.m.
I should say it was an easy software upgrade 
Oh would you look at the time? huh? 10:10 and still here for that "easy" upgrade 

Steve


----------



## ceeaton

I'm glad they have a dedicated group here to worry about all the electronics. Used to do upgrades in the evening and backups early in the morning. Had to work around the work load since we are 24/7.

Hmmm, at 10:10 last night I was taste testing my Bordeaux blend from the spring and my Sangiovese kit that is aging on some oak. Looked at the Forza but it's way to early to sample that one. Oh, I did have to shut down my PC before I went to bed...


----------



## Steve_M

ceeaton said:


> I'm glad they have a dedicated group here to worry about all the electronics. Used to do upgrades in the evening and backups early in the morning. Had to work around the work load since we are 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, at 10:10 last night I was taste testing my Bordeaux blend from the spring and my Sangiovese kit that is aging on some oak. Looked at the Forza but it's way to early to sample that one. Oh, I did have to shut down my PC before I went to bed...




Great kick a guy when he's down! Lol. By the time I got home way too tired to even want to relax with a glass of anything. Had to be back in office at 7:00.

Steve


----------



## ceeaton

I know you know I was just joshing you. Now that I've turned 53 I find myself more times than not falling asleep in my comfy chair while viewing my carboy farm and dreaming of the next batch. I think I was out for about an hour last night before I woke up, turned off the PC and went to bed.


----------



## sour_grapes

Dissolving 800 lbs of magnesium sulfate in 200 gallons of water. Perhaps unsurprisingly, this takes a long time.


----------



## ibglowin

OK, Elephant in the room time Paul........ LOL


????????


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> OK, Elephant in the room time Paul........ LOL
> 
> 
> ????????



What? @ceeaton has Pizza Friday. Paul has 800lb of Mag in 200 gallons of water Friday. So what?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> What? @ceeaton has Pizza Friday. Paul has 800lb of Mag in 200 gallons of water Friday. So what?



Pizza Friday reserved for kids only this week. Better half and I get to go sample wine and horse ovaries and some local artists work to raise money for our local library expansion. So I'll be drinkin' my dinner (her turn to drive).


----------



## ffemt128

Went down to the Fire Station earlier for a day care tour of the station. I just love seeing the excitement in the kids faces as they look at and climb through the trucks..


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Dissolving 800 lbs of magnesium sulfate in 200 gallons of water. Perhaps unsurprisingly, this takes a long time.





ibglowin said:


> OK, Elephant in the room time Paul........ LOL
> 
> 
> ????????



Ohhhh, no particular reason......   

I'll give you a hint: a hydrometer is involved. My wife got a flotation tank (http://www.zenfloatco.com), and I am setting it up.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Better half and I get to go sample wine and *horse ovaries *and some local artists work to raise money for our local library expansion.



I hate to admit it, but this took me more than 10 seconds to figure out....

Nice one!


----------



## ceeaton

At least you noticed, I doubt any one else did...


----------



## cmason1957

Ooh others noticed and chuckled. Didn't take me long, I have heard them called that before and hors doevers


----------



## ibglowin

I hope that was auto correct gone crazy once again...... LOL



ceeaton said:


> At least you noticed, I doubt any one else did...


----------



## ibglowin

Trust me nothing good EVER came out of the Flotation tank on Fringe! :<:<









sour_grapes said:


> Ohhhh, no particular reason......
> 
> I'll give you a hint: a hydrometer is involved. My wife got a flotation tank (http://www.zenfloatco.com), and I am setting it up.


----------



## sour_grapes

*High specific gravity!!*

Well, my SG us up to 1.270. Do you think this will be a problem?


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> At least you noticed, I doubt any one else did...



I did. I grew up using the term.


----------



## Boatboy24

Early soccer pics this morning, followed by a 9am game for my oldest. Since I watched him play, I forced him to watch me 'play' afterward. We went to Total Wine AND Trader Joes. Aside from a dessert we're bringing to a friends house tonight and some random groceries, I bought a bottle of wine or two. 

The spoils for the day were two bottles of 2011 Aglianico del Vulture and a bottle of 'Untamed' (a columbia valley bordeaux blend) from TW. Trader Joes still had the $16 Amarone I got a few weeks back, so I grabbed two bottles of that, a bottle of Dark Horse Petite Sirah (for only $7.99) and some Coppola Zinfandel.


----------



## ibglowin

Running errands today for my folks here in SA, TX and having fun hitting some of the big wine shops around town. Tying hard to practice self control but have run across several bottles that might come home with me!


----------



## barbiek

ceeaton said:


> At least you noticed, I doubt any one else did...



I did a double take to make sure I was reading it right! Lol


----------



## barbiek

ibglowin said:


> Running errands today for my folks here in SA, TX and having fun hitting some of the big wine shops around town. Tying hard to practice self control but have run across several bottles that might come home with me!



Oh happy day!


----------



## ffemt128

Yesterday was a busy day. Hit Janoski's Farm Market for their pumpkin patch so we could get pumpkins. Made stuffed green peppers from the remainder of our peppers in our garden (really good when you mix hot sausage with the ground meat) and bottled 10 gallons of Carlos Muscadine, 8 Gallons of Bronze Muscadine, 5 gallons of Pinot Gris and 5 1/2 gallons of Reisling. Wednesday I will press my grapes.


----------



## Hokapsig

vacationing in Florida this week. The sea is angry, my friends, like an old man trying to return soup at a deli.

The wind has died down, some, and found time to sunburn my shoulders at the pool. We hope to hit a couple of wineries later this week.


----------



## sour_grapes

Hokapsig said:


> The sea is angry, my friends, like an old man trying to return soup at a deli.



Now that is a beautiful, evocative, dare I say, _lyrical_ line.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Now that is a beautiful, evocative, dare I say, _lyrical_ line.



Costanza had a way with words, didn't he?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Costanza had a way with words, didn't he?



Oh, jeez!  I could probably fake my way out of this, but I have to tell you I thought that was a Ho original.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, jeez!  I could probably fake my way out of this, but I have to tell you I thought that was a Ho original.



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0u8KUgUqprw[/ame]


----------



## ffemt128

Picking up our new convection microwave after work today. Will install that in the morning then start pressing about 800 lbs of Muscadine/Scuppernog grapes. Tomorrow will be a busy day..


----------



## Hokapsig

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, jeez!  I could probably fake my way out of this, but I have to tell you I thought that was a Ho original.


 
Although I CAN come up with a doozy or two, I must give George Costanza props for this one. But I DO appreciate the faith you have in my posts. 

Last evening was wine and cheese tasting at the location. Low frill jug wines were the menu, and my wife would not let me bring mine down to serve. I did start to talk to the people at the next table and told them that I would be conducting a tasting at the pot-luck dinner on Thursday night. 

Although the wind has died down somewhat, we were hit with a small shower, which passed quickly, and we found time to further sunburn ourselves. Off to Port Canaveral tonight for dinner.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> Picking up our new convection microwave after work today. Will install that in the morning then start pressing about 800 lbs of Muscadine/Scuppernog grapes. Tomorrow will be a busy day..



Doug, what brand and model did you decide on?


----------



## ffemt128

Dan, we decided on the 1.9 cf Whirlpool. Price was right seeing it was on sale. Picked it up today and tollk out the old one only to find there was damage to the bottom back corner where it mounts to the wall. Took it back, new onw will be here friday and the took an additional 10% off.


----------



## ffemt128

Here's what I did today.. pressed 19 gallons of Noble Muscadine, 19 Gallons of Red Muscadine and 14 gallons of Carlos Scuppernog. I also racked 16 gallons of Noble and 14 gallons of Reds from the first picling the end of September.


----------



## ffemt128

Since the replacement microwave that was supposed to be in today didn't come in, I transferred some Muscadine from primary to glass on my lunch break. Now I'm enjoying a glass of my last bottle of 2012 Bronze Muscadine/Scuppernog..

Now is it Scuppernog or Scuppernong? Google has it as the latter...


----------



## ffemt128

Racked 21 gallons of 2014 Noble Muscadine to the bench in preparation of backsweetening. 1.008 is too sweet imho... 

Carved pumpkins with my Daughter and cut up an extra pumpkin to dehydrate for dog treats..


----------



## tonyt

A bit of rain today. May hit 12 inches for the weekend.


----------



## Hokapsig

First day back after our Florida vacation. Got up and started to work early, but the trip went downhill from there. A raccoon decided to run under my car, then after another 10 minutes into the drive, I decided that I forgot my laptop at home and had to turn around and go get it, which put me late to work. People acting stupid at work and almost terminated an employee for his stupidity. 


Ahhh..... its good to be back to work.......


----------



## Steve_M

Eating

Steve


----------



## ffemt128

I got an 1400 watt single burner Induction Cooktop for my wine cellar. Won't have to make trips upstairs now when using making simple syrup mixtures now... Whoo Hoo go me..


----------



## Boatboy24

Steve_M said:


> View attachment 25553
> 
> Eating
> 
> Steve



Looks like Yoda's been hitting the donuts.


----------



## Steve_M

Donuts oatmeal cookies brownies Hershey Peanut Butter Pumpkins. Yeah ate the whole thing! [emoji200]

Steve


----------



## ibglowin

"Life in the Lonestar State" Yeah, that's about right!










tonyt said:


> A bit of rain today. May hit 12 inches for the weekend.


----------



## Steve_M

Jim
Not a Cab but Spanish grape Mourvèdre?


----------



## Matty_Kay

Plan on racking my cab.sauv. that just finished mlf. Gonna add 2-3 ounces of med.+ toast French oak cubes as well. Then trick or treat with the kiddos tonight.


----------



## tonyt

Nothing keeps me from Whataburger


----------



## Hokapsig

heading to the Indiana Wine Walk in Indiana, PA (our alma mater) to see if we should ask to sell our wine there next year. Working for a bit on Saturday, then to a winery going out of business for a bottle of thier last wine and to see if they are selling equipment.....


----------



## Julie

watching The Gift and sipping Ffemt128 Carlos. Dam Doug you nailed it! Nice smooth and full mouthfeel and a huge Carlos flavor. We are loving it


----------



## BlueStimulator

Had to fix the dishwasher the two screws that held it in place broke out. It has been loose since we moved in, glad it is done. I hate plumbing and electrical. I know what to do but if it goes wrong bad things happen!!!! Then organized my shop/cider/perry/soon to wine room.


----------



## quiltertoo

Been picking up persimmons all week. Going to look for more one last time. Have 15 lbs. in the freezer.

Mary Lou


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> watching The Gift and sipping Ffemt128 Carlos. Dam Doug you nailed it! Nice smooth and full mouthfeel and a huge Carlos flavor. We are loving it


 

Glad you like it. I thought it was the best Carlos yet.... hoping to duplicate it with this year's batches..


----------



## ffemt128

After watching our 2 year old grandson over night Saturday, yesterday was a parents day out. Our 8 y/o went to her big sister's house for a few hours and I took my wife for a couples massage then out to dinner. it was a very enjoyable afternoon/early evening...


----------



## Matty_Kay

Racked 5 gallon of Chilean Malbec and Carmenere last night. Added more oak cubes to both. Heavy French to the Malbec and Medium + to the Carmenere. Both are progressing nicely.


----------



## Hokapsig

racked/filtered the White Cranberry Pinot Grigio and 12 gallons of Pee. Looking to backsweeten the 2014 Fredonia and bottle for my wife. 

I'm also doing a test batch of 5 gallons of dry, oaked Concord, just for giggles....


----------



## Boatboy24

Topped up the 2014 OVZ barrel, then racked down the remaining 5gal carboy to a 3 + 1 + a couple bottles. Did some tasting while I was at it.


----------



## vernsgal

Bottled 2 RJS's Syrah's. 1st-CWS chilean and 2nd GCI Californian for comparison. Both bottle aged 6 months. Will taste test in the New year.


----------



## Steve_M

Today had a much needed comp. day from work. Just so I could work on home projects! Painting our sunroom, run to Home Depot building radiator covers. Final cost of paint then I get to relax. 
Steve


----------



## ffemt128

Took today through Thursday off. Made a long overdue trip to Northeast PA to pick up local juices. Came home with a mere 89 gallon. Here is the list

12 Seyval
12 concor
18 fredonia
20 catawba
15 niagra
12 diamond


----------



## ffemt128

10:20 pm, what else is a better time to start bringing juice up to 21 brix....


----------



## ffemt128

Using the induction cook top to disolve sugar in juice..


----------



## Runningwolf

Another toy Doug?


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Another toy Doug?


Yes Dan, I had performance points at work so rather than getting a gift card for the wife like I usually do I picked up this 1400 watt Induction cook top. Works well, now I don't need to go to the kitchen to heat up the juice to make my simple syrup when adjusting sugar levels.


----------



## ffemt128

Pitched the yeast on the juice that I picked up yesterday. Today I think I'll be taking my daughter and her friend to Living Treasures..


----------



## Boatboy24

Bottled the WS Super Tuscan. Kids are in school, but Mommy and Daddy are off. So I have a lunch date with my wife later.


----------



## vernsgal

Going to a Remberance Day service this morning then lots of labeling this afternoon


----------



## Matty_Kay

Off today so I racked 5 gallons of Chilean Zin. Added additional 1.5 oz. of heavy toast French oak cubes. Really digging the flavor profile heavy toast is adding to the Zinfandel.


----------



## wpt-me

Wood turning on a lathe. Making some pen for a craft show.

Bill


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready for a trip south on Saturday for some muscadines..last pick of the year...


----------



## Steve_M

On way into City former company reunion. Park Ave. Tavern

Steve


----------



## ceeaton

Our church is holding a "parents night out" event. Normally my wife and I are there watching the youngsters, but this year we get to go out.

When we went to the Gettysburg Wine Festival in September we noticed that the Appalachian Brewing Co had an outlet at the Gateway Center where the wine event was held. Well, it's about 15 minutes due south of the church, so we're a going there for dinner and drinks. 

Looking at the menu it looks like we have the choice of eight of their year round brews and at least six or so seasonal brews, depending on which fall brews are still on tap and which winter brews are ready. 

Think we'll have to flip a coin when we get there to see who will be the designated driver...now where did that heads only coin get to?


----------



## roger80465

ceeaton said:


> Think we'll have to flip a coin when we get there to see who will be the designated driver...now where did that heads only coin get to?



Hello, is this the taxi service?


----------



## Hokapsig

Wife has a girls night out, so I have the house to myself. Hockey game is on, one bottle of B&L Winery's Red Thunder down and I have to get packed for the trip south tomorrow for muscadines.


----------



## ffemt128

Heading out for a few hours of small game hunting once I drop my daughter off at school. Probably wait til 9:00 to give some of the dew a chance to burn off.


----------



## JohnT

ffemt128 said:


> Heading out for a few hours of small game hunting once I drop my daughter off at school. Probably wait til 9:00 to give some of the dew a chance to burn off.


 
Any chance at some pictures?


----------



## ffemt128

JohnT said:


> Any chance at some pictures?


 
Didn't see anything but a squirrel and didn't get a shot. I did get 4 1/2 miles of walking in which was quite relaxing....I'll take that over work any day. Seriously considering taking next Monday off and doing pretty much the same..


----------



## ffemt128

John,

Here's a few shots from my hunting excursion yesterday. The area is supposed tobbe stocked with pheasant. Years ago when I hunted this area pheasants, grouse and bunnies where plentiful.

I seem to have deleted a few pics from my phone. Anyway this lake, 5 feet from shorebis 8 feet deep and you can see the bottom. Used to love walking up here and swimming...


----------



## PierreR

Racked 5 gallons each of crab apple, Saskatoon berry, and Valpolicella. Stole a taste of each of course.  The apple and Valpolicella both made me smile! The Saskatoon needs some more time in bulk.

Cooke a nice venison stew, from this years hunts. Simmered in a nice Cab reduction.


----------



## JohnT

PierreR said:


> Racked 5 gallons each of crab apple, Saskatoon berry, and Valpolicella. Stole a taste of each of course.  The apple and Valpolicella both made me smile! The Saskatoon needs some more time in bulk.
> 
> Cooke a nice venison stew, from this years hunts. Simmered in a nice Cab reduction.


 
Home made wine and "home-made" meat! You don't get much better than that!


----------



## ceeaton

Took the afternoon off since our Bahamas project is done and printing. Haven't had a day off in quite some time (like three months). Had purchased a kit at the LHBS yesterday and noticed I only had one carboy open, and that one is the 6 gallon glass one I use to degass and transfer batches. All my other ones are full (that's a good problem to have, 50+ gallons need bottled in the next few months). 

So I racked and degassed a Peach/Mango batch (Welches of course, next year will be in the WS top 100) and then did the same to a WE SE Sangiovese batch. Was amazed that the Sangiovese didn't show any CO2 until I pulled 25.5 inHG vac, so that baby is ready to bottle. I'm trying to get another case of bottles ready between running the Eaton taxi service for the kids.

Underlying reason for the day off was to allow my wife to max her study for an Algebra test she's taking this evening. If she does well I'm one step closer to retiring and getting the vineyard going.


----------



## ffemt128

Bottled 27 gallons of 2014 Muscadine last night with the help oh Hokapsig. Need to label and place on the shelves for further aging. 18 Gallons of Noble and 15 Gallons of Red. I still have 9 more gallons of Noble which I am in the process of oaking with Medium Toast French Oak.


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> Took the afternoon off since our Bahamas project is done and printing. Haven't had a day off in quite some time (like three months). Had purchased a kit at the LHBS yesterday and noticed I only had one carboy open, and that one is the 6 gallon glass one I use to degass and transfer batches. All my other ones are full (that's a good problem to have, 50+ gallons need bottled in the next few months).
> 
> So I racked and degassed a Peach/Mango batch (Welches of course, next year will be in the WS top 100) and then did the same to a WE SE Sangiovese batch. Was amazed that the Sangiovese didn't show any CO2 until I pulled 25.5 inHG vac, so that baby is ready to bottle. I'm trying to get another case of bottles ready between running the Eaton taxi service for the kids.
> 
> Underlying reason for the day off was to allow my wife to max her study for an Algebra test she's taking this evening. If she does well I'm one step closer to retiring and getting the vineyard going.


 

Time to purchase more carboys (he says with an evil, sinister voice)...


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> Time to purchase more carboys (he says with an evil, sinister voice)...



Naw, going to bottle the Sangiovese tomorrow night if I can get the better half to make the pizzas. That will open up a 6 gallon better bottle and leave me with my glass 6 gallon for transfers and degassing.

The other day I could have bought another carboy but went for the "on sale" SE Valipocella, just couldn't pass up the price (if I had bought both I may have been forced to sleep in the garage for a few nights). It has dried elderberries in it, how could I pass that up!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> (if I had bought both I may have been forced to sleep in the garage for a few nights).


.......

So?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> .......
> 
> So?



It's supposed to get kinda cold this weekend....


----------



## Julie

ceeaton said:


> It's supposed to get kinda cold this weekend....


But a few glasses of wine should keep you warm! ::


----------



## Runningwolf

Visited wineries in NY and got a tour of Walkers today. Holy Intimidation! Several rooms had a bunch of 20,000 gallon tanks and there were many other rooms of tanks also. Plus they are expanding even bigger. Great people.


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> Visited wineries in NY and got a tour of Walkers today. Holy Intimidation! Several rooms had a bunch of 20,000 gallon tanks and there were many other rooms of tanks also. Plus they are expanding even bigger. Great people.



Intimidation? I suspect you can hold your own.


----------



## ceeaton

Attended a men's breakfast with some older members of our church, then went hunting for some charcoal. Starting up the smoker to attempt a 16.25 lb turkey. Mom is hosting the family at the club on Thursday, and I couldn't fit the turkey in my freezer (too many frozen grape skins and hops). Pictures at 6.

Edit: Ooops. Got my fire going to well. Had to pull off the top, add some cold water to the tray and close all the vents and remove my Cabella's huggy wrap. Last thing I expected with a 40 deg day will a steady breeze. Guess I started the Valpolicella kit a little too early which took my undivided attention away from the smoker. Fixed that, have porter in hand and will not leave the smokers side...


----------



## Boatboy24

Foiling and labeling my WS Super Tuscan. I need to run over to @Norcal 's and borrow his laser thingy.


----------



## NorCal

Boatboy24 said:


> Foiling and labeling my WS Super Tuscan. I need to run over to @Norcal 's and borrow his laser thingy.



My garage is always open and you are always welcome to use it....only a few thousand miles in between us.


----------



## sour_grapes

Shoveling snow. Gol'durnit!!!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Shoveling snow. Gol'durnit!!!



Brutal, I'm not ready for that yet. 

In honor of all of your hard work I'm going to continue to drink my lunch and go get warm in the nice sunshine outside...stay warm and keep that stuff over there!


----------



## ceeaton

Drinking my lunch motivated me to finally make the Valpolicella kit. Thew in 6 lbs of Dornfelder used skins. Use the vacuum food saver to make two 3 lb used grape packs of what was left. Now I have room to freeze the turkey, oh, but I'm cooking that, doh. Grapes still smells pretty darn good, which made me switch from porter (kicked that keg)/yorkshire pale ale to Bolla Sangiovese.

Gravity was 1.088 once the grape pack thawed and was squeezed a few times. Don't know if the dehydrated elderberries really add any gravity, assuming they are for aroma and mouthfeel. Nice oaky smell once the sawdust rehydrated. Juice smelled very good even though kit was 11 months old. Smelled even better since the SE kit was 50% off.


----------



## ffemt128

Deep fried a Chicken for dinner. Also transferred 65 gallons of PA juice from primary fermenter to glass. Currently enjoying a 2014 Reisling made from juice purchased at Presque Isle..


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Deep fried a Chicken for dinner. Also transferred 65 gallons of PA juice from primary fermenter to glass. Currently enjoying a 2014 Reisling made from juice purchased at Presque Isle..



And how is that Reisling?


----------



## Hokapsig

replaced the brakes and rotors on my daughter's car, then explained to her that if a car doesn't have oil, it doesnt' run, so off to Jiffy Lube. Was trying to enjoy the house to myself by drinking my own Fredonia and watching the hockey game, but got interrupted by phone calls due to an issue at work. 

Today, cleaning the house and doing laundry until my wife gets home from her scrapbooking weekend. Supposedly, I am off all week, but sounds like I'll be in at work tomorrow.


----------



## Steve_M

Putting up Christmas lights outside. 

Steve


----------



## Thig

Just made a batch of my world famous bourbon bbq sauce.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> And how is that Reisling?


 

I finished it off dry - semi sweet. I like it a lot. I bought a bucket at Walkers since I liked this one. The 2 don't compare.


----------



## Runningwolf

ffemt128 said:


> I finished it off dry - semi sweet. I like it a lot. I bought a bucket at Walkers since I liked this one. The 2 don't compare.



Doug we've done a lot of side by side comparisons on products. The results are astonishing.


----------



## jgmann67

spent the evening on Saturday at the Chicago Symphony. I'd have posted this then, but I don't like announcing that I'm away from home (for obvious reasons). 

Great time. And, I stayed awake. SWMBO usually has to kick me when we go. Our concert venue is usually too warm and classical music does good things for my bp. So, I usually dozing by intermission.


----------



## ffemt128

Heading out into the fields again, hoping to kick out a pheasant or two....Worse comes to worse, it's great exercise...


----------



## cmason1957

While walking through Target, overheard something only a little boy would say. "Mom, can we see if they have farting silly putty?" I couldn't help laughing out loud as mom was aghast.


----------



## sour_grapes

We are off from work today, so it would be a perfect day to go to Home Depot to buy some things that I need for work!  I need to buy a bunch of 4x4's and make a kind of crude gantry hoist for some equipment.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> While walking through Target, overheard something only a little boy would say. "Mom, can we see if they have farting silly putty?" I couldn't help laughing out loud as mom was aghast.



Wait, is there really such a thing!!!?? (grabs keys and heads for Target)


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Wait, is there really such a thing!!!?? (grabs keys and heads for Target)



I have been told there is such a thing. I know what my grandkids are getting for stocking stuffers. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00407OAR8/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Mtman

Eating and drinking wine  you all have a Great day


----------



## Boatboy24

Mtman said:


> Eating and drinking wine  you all have a Great day



Hey, me too!! What a coincidence.


----------



## jtstar

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone I have a Aronia, cranberry, and rhubarb wine bubbling happy this morning and I am going to an black currant wine with dinner


----------



## Hokapsig

heading over to have thanksgiving with my wife's disfunctional family. 

What wine is everyone pairing with the turkey and stuffing today?


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> heading over to have thanksgiving with my wife's disfunctional family.
> 
> What wine is everyone pairing with the turkey and stuffing today?



We started with Catawba, moved on to Apple and now Chardonnay.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

While the bird was roasting Sweetheart and I worked on re-wiring the electrical in the barn and the cabin. Cabin is going to be my playhouse...uh I meant winemaking area and She Shed


----------



## ffemt128

We had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner with our friends who live a few doors down from us. We were in the process of helping clean up when our fire siren went off for a confirmed structure fire in a neighboring community. Sad that the family lost everything on a day that we give thanks for the things we have. There was no loss of human life but at least 2 pets perrished in the fire.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hokapsig said:


> What wine is everyone pairing with the turkey and stuffing today?



My brother in law showed up with a bottle of 2007 Pride Cabernet. He and my dad both buy direct from them every year. It was working, and having several bottles himself, Dad decided we should just stick with that all day. I did sneak in a half glass of Cupcake Chardonnay that was going into the gravy though - good palate cleanser.  Actually, for an inexpensive Chard, it was pretty nice.


----------



## Boatboy24

Working from home a little, beginning the Christmas decorating and going for a run. Also going to re-pitch MLB on my Cab Sauv. Getting together with some high school friends tonight - should be lots of trash talking and beer drinking.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> We had a wonderful Thanksgiving dinner with our friends who live a few doors down from us. We were in the process of helping clean up when our fire siren went off for a confirmed structure fire in a neighboring community. Sad that the family lost everything on a day that we give thanks for the things we have. There was no loss of human life but at least 2 pets perrished in the fire.



Glad to hear there was no human lost but really sad they lost the pets!


----------



## ceeaton

Going to attend my 35th High School reunion. Not sure what to expect, I think the last one I was at was my 10th or maybe 15th. Looked through the old yearbook and put it away. I'll never remember names, I rarely can remember what I ate the day before. Taking the better half so I have someone to talk to and drink a few glasses of wine with. I was in kindergarten with one of the organizers, so I'll know him, never met his wife that I remembered. Guess I shouldn't worry so much, just go and have a good time. Will probably run into another fellow wine maker and talk shop all night and bore the crap out of my wife. (Did that yesterday afternoon with my older brother who occasionally makes wine).


----------



## Boatboy24

Licking my wounds. Friends you've had for 30+ years, a designated driver and a kegerator can be a lethal combination.


----------



## ceeaton

I'll drink to that (hair of the dog). I ordered a cab sauv at the reunion and they gave me something the size of the holy grail. Only had three of them.


----------



## Sage

Not what I wanted to !!

I wanted to go out metal detecting today. But.... yesterday I dug some post holes. I had to use the excavator due to frozen ground.

I didn't think my old shovel would work well in frozen ground and the excavator is to heavy to hang on my belt...... Nap time....


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching 'Elf' with my youngest.


----------



## jgmann67

Driving home after holiday visits with my MIL.


----------



## Hokapsig

Just got home from a birthday weekend away from home. My wife took me to a very nice B&B, where we patronized the Mercer and Lawrence county wine trail. We picked up some Peanut Butter and Chocolate Apple Cider which was pretty interesting. After a great dinner last night and a buffet brunch this morning, we drove home to beat the holiday travel rush.


----------



## WinoNick

Started some dragons blood...


----------



## ffemt128

Taking my daughter and her friend bowling since they have the day off school.


----------



## ceeaton

About to sit down with the kids and watch the annual classic Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer. Of course I'll have a glass of wine, red to match his nose!


----------



## ffemt128

ceeaton said:


> About to sit down with the kids and watch the annual classic Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer. Of course I'll have a glass of wine, red to match his nose!


 

Did the same last night with my daughter.


----------



## PhilDarby

making tasting notes on some of my now aged wine, yer, am also am getting drunk at the same time lol


----------



## sour_grapes

You may have seen the amazing Hail Mary pass from Aaron Rodgers to Richard Rodgers last night after time expired to vault the Packers over the Lions. Our fair city is still abuzz about it. 

So, today I fielded a request from one of the local news stations to analyze A-Rod's pass from a physics perspective. Sometime around right now, a piece will be playing on the news of me making a calculation to determine the velocity of the pass (57 mph) and the height of the ball at its highest point (71'). I determined this from two pieces of information: the distance of the throw (70 yards) and the hang time of the throw (4.2 seconds).

Here is the video of the play. (Not of the interview!)


----------



## Runningwolf

Very cool Paul and nice work. That play was unbelievable.


----------



## 2020steve

Getting ready for the Christmas Boat Parade tonight. Chilling bottles of my french Rose' and fixing snacks, temps are in the 70's and the sky is clear should be a great night.


----------



## 2020steve

Sorry about the photo ~~ looks like I already started on the wine


----------



## Steve_M

Went to the NY Botsnicsl Garden Trsin show


Then to Arthur Ave picked up cheese Sopressata had lunch. 
Now I have to go to work no idea when I will be done either. 
[emoji23]

Steve


----------



## ffemt128

Today was our Karate School's Christmas party. We won a Pasta Basket and a Baking Basket in the Korean Auction..

My daughter was also one of 5 students from 3 campuses to be chosen for a newly established program to reward excellent performance. She said when they announced the program that she would be picked and sure enough..


----------



## JohnT

Sippin on the good stuff and watching "it's a Wonderful Life". 

Merry Christmas everybody!


----------



## bakervinyard

Taking the wife out for dinner. Her birthday is Wednesday and weeknights are differcult to get out. Made reservations at an upscale restaurant and will surprise her where.
Likely my last day off before Christmas so I need to really pamper the wife. Bakervinyard


----------



## ceeaton

Finally, I mean finally got the Christmas tree decorated. Cut the tree yesterday, couldn't get the lights to work. Wifey bought new lights, daughter saw a stage show of the Nutcracker Suit, so we held off decorating until today. Then today after church, a group went to my wife and son's work to sing Christmas carols for the inmates (residents). Finally everyone got home and they decorated the tree in about 5 mintues.

Third image shows my son watching the Eagles try to lose a three touchdown lead over the Riots. I'm glad he was spared crying tonight, barely.


----------



## ffemt128

Spent the day cleaning the house so we could set up the Christmas Tree and host dinner for the kids. We do a grab bag for Christmas and today was the grab bag pick day.

Made a balsamic chicken recipe. Definately a do over meal, it was well received.


----------



## sour_grapes

I started a kit today. Read it and weep: I started a CC Showcase Red Mountain Cab! Woo-hoo!  Last one ever for me, clearly. 

Also, we made a delicious ribollitta and had a friend over to enjoy it.


----------



## ffemt128

Had the day off work today so I blended 32 gallons of Noble Muscadine, 25 gallons of Carlos and 28 gallons of Red Muscadine. They were from 2 different pickings so I racked into a brute to blend batch 1 with batch 2 of each then back to carboys. Surprising how much acid has dropped out so far and it really hasn't been cold yet.


----------



## Enologo

*I'm Back, I Think*

Well I haven't been on for a while. Things have just been crazy busy. Work has been so busy and I'm not fully recovered yet from my Brain surgery in March. Never thought it would take this long to back and can't really do what I used to yet I seem to run out of steam. Daughter is pregnant with her third, daughter in law is pregnant with her first. Thanksgiving was at my house so that was crazy busy time after which wifey was watching the grandkids since my son in law was going in for back surgery and the youngest, 18 months, makes the Energizer Bunny look like it's set on snooze but I managed to start a batch of Nebbiolo the week of thanksgiving and getting ready to toss the ML bugs this week. Wow I'm tired just writing this.


----------



## JohnT

Welcome back and I hope all goes better!


----------



## Enologo

Every day is just a little better. Baby Steps.


----------



## Runningwolf

Enologo said:


> Well I haven't been on for a while. Things have just been crazy busy. Work has been so busy and I'm not fully recovered yet from my Brain surgery in March. Never thought it would take this long to back and can't really do what I used to yet I seem to run out of steam. Daughter is pregnant with her third, daughter in law is pregnant with her first. Thanksgiving was at my house so that was crazy busy time after which wifey was watching the grandkids since my son in law was going in for back surgery and the youngest, 18 months, makes the Energizer Bunny look like it's set on snooze but I managed to start a batch of Nebbiolo the week of thanksgiving and getting ready to toss the ML bugs this week. Wow I'm tired just writing this.



Glad to see you're on the road to recovery. Just take your time and be careful. I love kids around but not feeling 100% would be a different story. Good luck!


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked the LE Shiraz Viognier out of the barrel and moved the LE Aglianico in. Both are tasty, but the SV is excellent (almost a year older too).


----------



## benaway

installed the gas burner

for my new forge into the barrel.
in the process of switching over from charcoal to gas.

built two mega burners out of an old natural gas house heating unit.
had to make a new propane orafice

NOW, I can beat hot iron and maybe make a knife or a door knocker 

key chain or bottle opener...HMMMMM? maybe a cork screw ...


----------



## JohnT

I have taken a number of blacksmithing class and have to say that I have not beat on any metal in quite a number of years... 

Pretty cool that you have a coal forge. Is gas so much better? 

I am very jealous! Any chance that you could post pictures of some of your iron work?


----------



## benaway

I think coal is better. switching over out of necessity ,
my coal connection is drying up. i make my own coke, buy burning wood and adding coal. my coal connection for free coal is drying up. i refuse to pay the ridicules prices at hardware stores. so either go gas or pay out the a--
I never used gas before,so really cant answer your question. 
i will find out. I am sure a learn curve will be involved
you are very lucky to have taken classes, Nearest forge council is 100 miles away
from me.
I am self taught, with bad habits i am sure would make a real smith mad as hell


I saw this online, 

I might try it


----------



## JohnT

I have taken 5 or 6 classes here.. https://www.folkschool.org/

My wife had suggested taking folk art classes for our vacation. I initially thought she was nuts! She went on to suggest blacksmithing.. 

HMMM, I thought, Anvil... Yellow Hot Steel.... and a 3 lb hammer??? 
It took a while, but I definitely saw the appeal!!! 

I have been hooked ever since. The only reason that I an not actively smithing is that my other "Hobby" sucks up all of my time and money... 

We spoke about taking additional classes this summer. I may take 2, one for blacksmithing and one for wood turning (wood turning is also pretty cool. I have taken 3 or 4 classes in that).


----------



## wpt-me

Turning can be a lot of fun.

Bill


----------



## benaway

I have seen some turned pens that are really really beautiful

you can but the parts, https://www.pennstateind.com/store/pen-kits.html?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Pen%2520Kit%2520-%2520Mobile&utm_term=pen%2520turning%2520wood&utm_content=Pen%2520Turning

my problem, to many hobbies, not enough cash


i need to start a go fund me, ATTENTION" I need more money for my hobbies
please send your cash to me. LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## benaway

JohnT said:


> I have taken 5 or 6 classes here.. https://www.folkschool.org/
> 
> My wife had suggested taking folk art classes for our vacation. I initially thought she was nuts! She went on to suggest blacksmithing..
> 
> HMMM, I thought, Anvil... Yellow Hot Steel.... and a 3 lb hammer???
> It took a while, but I definitely saw the appeal!!!
> 
> I have been hooked ever since. The only reason that I an not actively smithing is that my other "Hobby" sucks up all of my time and money...
> 
> We spoke about taking additional classes this summer. I may take 2, one for blacksmithing and one for wood turning (wood turning is also pretty cool. I have taken 3 or 4 classes in that).





Anvil, I lucked out, I have been looking for an anvil, or a chunk of RR track for a year.
one day, I was driving along, I notice 4 trucks with train wheels
parked by the RR tracks and a group of men looked like supervisors
in a huddle. I pulled up to them,
yelled out the window.
HEY!!! where can a fella get 'bout 2' of that RR track to use as an Anvil ?

one of the guys, said drop your tail gate.
He set a 2' chunk in the back,
said, " I dont know you, you dont know me, "

anvils are high dollar items.


----------



## ceeaton

It's Friday and I actually did something other than just make some pizza and drink wine. Bottled the 3 gallon batch of my Concord/Niagara/Blueberry wine. Started 1-17-15, my third batch ever (I'm up to #24). My wife loves it. It's "meh" to me, needs more body (aka blueberries). 

Now I have to so some research for a real blueberry batch. Thinking about 8-10 lbs of frozen per gallon. Not sure what the base will be, if one is even needed at all.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Not sure what the base will be, if one is even needed at all.



It is not.


----------



## ceeaton

It's Saturday and my daughter needed to be at the school at 5:30 AM, so I got up early (this is usually my one sleep late day (late = 7 am)) and just decided to stay up and make the best of it. 

So far I have racked and degassed and racked again three batches, took half of my Sauv Blanc batch and started the process of force carbonating it. Hopefully it will get cold around here by New Years Eve so I can get as much pressure into it as my regulator will let me (only goes up to 30 psi).

Still have two to rack and 1/2 of one to bottle (doing the Bordeaux mix from this spring, some as is, leaving the other to bulk age and might add some extra tannins). 

Also making the "daily" bread, got the GF loaf done, now working on a light wheat loaf. Might have to go to the grocery store and find something to grill, starting to look real nice out, temps are supposed to hit 60*F. I see two really nice fat squirrels out the window, hmmm, maybe some grilled squirrel over charcoal, now what to marinate them in...hmmm.

I might get so much done I can actually make beer tomorrow, woo hoo!


----------



## sour_grapes

Today is our annual neighborhood "Round Robin" party, so I am cooking up some hors d'oeuvres. I just got done making a baker's dozen of spicy deviled eggs ("Deviled deviled eggs" :.

I am also going to make some cheesy pastry puffs (Gougères), and some deep-fried artichoke hearts with truffle oil and Parmesan. Yum!


----------



## ibglowin

I made some Sriracha Deviled Eggs a while back and they were a HUGE hit!



sour_grapes said:


> I just got done making a baker's dozen of spicy deviled eggs ("Deviled deviled eggs" :.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I made some Sriracha Deviled Eggs a while back and they were a HUGE hit!



Post that recipe, please!!


----------



## ibglowin

Here you go. From "The Sriracha Cookbook"



Boatboy24 said:


> Post that recipe, please!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Hike with the Scouts, son's basketball game and a neighborhood white elephant party. For some strange reason, I'm wide awake. Kicking back and watching Point Break.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I made some Sriracha Deviled Eggs a while back and they were a HUGE hit!



Sriracha was, indeed, my deviling agent of choice!

Here is the recipe I followed (using Sriracha where chile paste is called for): https://books.google.com/books?id=NHPQ1mkbp3YC&lpg=PA817&ots=2onynvZg1T&dq=new%20basics%20cookbook%20deviled%20deviled%20eggs&pg=PA27#v=onepage&q=new%20basics%20cookbook%20deviled%20deviled%20eggs&f=false

I also squirted a healthy dab of Sriracha on top of the eggs. It was a big hit!


----------



## PierreR

So today, I put the finish coat on 10 of my chef knives that are going in the mail tomorrow. Brought home a new puppy for the kids to meet, not ready to bring home for good yet, Jan 6 is bring home day, but we were able to bring it home for a few hours. 
Also bottled 5 gallons of apple, and 5 gallons of Valpolicella.


----------



## ffemt128

Rain is supposed to roll in around noon-1:00, day off of work so I'm heading out to try and kick up some birds this am. Also got up early to make my wife breakfast...


----------



## Julie

Watching Home Alone and drinking Oaked Blackberry wine!


----------



## Boatboy24

Bought tickets for Star Wars. I'm off next week, so the Boatboy family is headed to the movies on Tuesday.


----------



## Steve_M

Boatboy24 said:


> Bought tickets for Star Wars. I'm off next week, so the Boatboy family is headed to the movies on Tuesday.



I am hoping to go this Thursday evening with a few guys from work!
I don't want any spoiler info which is one of the reasons for going Thursday.
It's obvious what the real reason is though...

Steve


----------



## Matty_Kay

Steve_M said:


> I am hoping to go this Thursday evening with a few guys from work!
> I don't want any spoiler info which is one of the reasons for going Thursday.
> It's obvious what the real reason is though...
> 
> Steve



I bought tickets a month ago to see Star Wars on Friday night, even then it was almost sold out.


----------



## Boatboy24

Matty_Kay said:


> I bought tickets a month ago to see Star Wars on Friday night, even then it was almost sold out.



I had been thinking it'd be weeks before I went to see it. On a whim, I looked at tickets and sho' 'nuff, they were readily available (during the day - not sure what the evening shows will be like). Nice thing is, we have reserved seats, so no hunting around for a decent spot. And that theater has a $6 matinee special on Tuesdays that I didn't even know about. Seeing a movie for under ten bucks around here at any time of day is practically unheard of.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Boatboy24 said:


> I had been thinking it'd be weeks before I went to see it. On a whim, I looked at tickets and sho' 'nuff, they were readily available (during the day - not sure what the evening shows will be like). Nice thing is, we have reserved seats, so no hunting around for a decent spot. And that theater has a $6 matinee special on Tuesdays that I didn't even know about. Seeing a movie for under ten bucks around here at any time of day is practically unheard of.



I actually just looked when I booked and it was 10/21. I was hoping for iMax, but was sold out as was the preferred/reserve seating. So we are GA on Friday night, however still looking forward to it. But, the theatre is only 2 years old so not a bad seat and they serve alcohol, so a glass of wine or 2 will certainly happen. The wife is less than excited to go but the wine should help her lack of enthusiasm.


----------



## Steve_M

Booked Thursday night 8:00 p.m.


----------



## ceeaton

I just got back from visiting a friend from our men's group who is starting the long recovery from a really nasty disease, which I had never heard of until last week (Guillan-Barre syndrome). When I was writing my name in the visitors log, I noticed a name and some familiar hand writing before my entry. 

I'll just say his name is Brian, and I can't remember the last time I saw him, after college I'm sure and unless he was at our 10th year high school reunion, I can't really remember when. He moved back up into my general area to retire with his wife (life is good) and I haven't been in touch (four kids will do that).

The room number was across the hall from where I was visiting so I glanced in the room but the curtain was closed. So I went ahead with my visit and when I left 45 minutes or so later I got on the elevator with this family. Wasn't real sure yet, but when he spoke to his wife I did recognize the voice. 

Now they didn't recognize me, because I am now sporting a full beard and about 50 more pounds (he was supporting more bulk too). So when we got outside, I walked up and said I think I remember you from....then it hit him who I was. We had a real nice "mini" reunion outside of the facility, but they had to go visit his mom and I had to get home to pick up my daughter, but he did give me his card and I've sent my info and kids picture from Thanksgiving with an invite to come sample some of my new hobby.

Small world sometimes. I just knew I was being pulled to go visit my buddy from church for some reason!


----------



## jayhkr

Just got back from the casino, didn't win, bud didn't lose either! Maybe tomorrow will be better. Also I'm on day 2 of my "Super-Sugar Method" wine. Stirred let be for the night. My very first batch I started is pretty well finished in secondary. Added some gelatin and sulphite crystals to aid in clarifying! Super excited about possibly bottling soon. Really hoping before Christmas as I would love to take a bottle over to the family and have the try it! Now I'm just sitting by a warm fire, watching a little TV and talking to you all!!


----------



## Steve_M

We have our Holiday IT department party today on deck;


Slowly cooking meatballs. 
Guarding them



Merry Christmas!

Steve


----------



## ffemt128

Off work today, going to walk my daughter to school then come home and wrap presents. I have to go out and get my son and wife their gifts after wrapping is complete. Have to get that done while the little one is not around. If time permits I may try to do the 2nd racking of the PA juices in preparation for cold stabilization if it ever gets cold enough this winter to place them outside. LOL


----------



## bakervinyard

My son is home from grad school for the holiday, my daughter and her husband along with my grandson are also coming over tonight. My son is 26 and my daughter is 30 and they still decorate their own gingerbread houses. we started this when I owned my bakery 16 years ago. we would decorate the gingerbread houses for the store at night and I would set the kids up on a side bench and let them decorate their own. 
Going to be working crazy hours next 3 days so I'll wish everyone on the forum Merry Christmas. Bakervinyard


----------



## Boatboy24

Half day today, just to clear up a few things and I'm now off until next Tuesday.  Had lunch with a friend. Fish tacos and a couple margaritas went well with the balmy weather we're having. Then I cleaned and de-labeled some bottles in preparation to bottle the Shiraz-Viognier some time in the next few days. Watching Return of the Jedi tonight - final prep for going to see The Force Awakens tomorrow. I've now watched all original six in order over the last several days. It's kinda fun doing it that way.


----------



## ffemt128

Got a bottle oglf this last year when I bought my crusher....very good. Nice butter scotch flavor, good body" all around good wine ....


----------



## ffemt128

Zested and juiced 26 oranges for Mimosas on Christmas morning and will be making Orange Cello with the zest.


----------



## Boatboy24

ffemt128 said:


> Zested and juiced 26 oranges for Mimosas on Christmas morning and will be making Orange Cello with the zest.



Do you use grain alcohol for that, or vodka? VA outlawed the sale of grain earlier this year. I've got 1.5 bottles left and need to get to zesting.


----------



## ffemt128

Boatboy24 said:


> Do you use grain alcohol for that, or vodka? VA outlawed the sale of grain earlier this year. I've got 1.5 bottles left and need to get to zesting.


 
I used 151 proof grain. I thought you could get the 190 in VA.


----------



## Boatboy24

ffemt128 said:


> I thought you could get the 190 in VA.



Not anymore. It's not illegal, but it is illegal to sell it. If I need more, I'll have to mail order.


----------



## barbiek

Some more of my 3 month racking everything is tasting good! Getting a slight buzz going


----------



## sour_grapes

I am going to briefly leave the country, then come back out on the "other side" tomorrow!

The bad part is, I won't be able to bring much wine with me as a result....


----------



## wpt-me

I am cleaning out the sleight ( read car ) to go south, With the family and grandchildrens gifts. 

Bill


----------



## wineforfun

Going to bottle up some t'ej tonight. This one finished around 14% ABV, little more than I had hoped for. Added some coffee beans to it for a couple days so will see how it turns out. I really like making this t'ej and playing around with variations of it.


----------



## ceeaton

Picked up two Delmonico steaks at lunch today for tonight's dinner. They are currently marinating in my work fridge with some Montreal steak seasoning. Wifey and I are without children tonight (all night) for the first time since 2002 if I remember correctly (trip to Las Vegas).

Hoping for the rain to get on out of here so I can grill them over some charcoal. Baked potato and a boring vege since I am not going back to the store until after Christmas...those poeple in there are nuts today.

Also picked up a cheap bottle of Bogle Pinot Noir to try with the steaks. I hate to say it but I've never had a Pinot Noir before, so hopefully it will pair okay (have a bottle of Cab Sauv on standby).


----------



## ffemt128

Did the dishes, straightened up the house somewhat for Christmas and ran to Kavic Winery for a couple of bottles of wine to have with Christmas lunch at my Sister in Law's house. Always enjoy talking with Dr. Kavic and his wife. Great people. Glad we were neighbors and still friends..


----------



## Matty_Kay

Making homemade chicken soup and then taking the family down to Heinz Hall for a production of Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer.


----------



## cmason1957

My local fruit stand closes from Christmas until Feb. 1. They always have a huge sale on the closing day. I may have gone over board. 4 cases of strawberries, a case of bananas and one of grapefruit, plus three bushels of different types of apples. My freezer is very full now.


----------



## jayhkr

wineforfun said:


> Going to bottle up some t'ej tonight. This one finished around 14% ABV, little more than I had hoped for. Added some coffee beans to it for a couple days so will see how it turns out. I really like making this t'ej and playing around with variations of it.



I gotta ask, what do the beans do?


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> My local fruit stand closes from Christmas until Feb. 1. They always have a huge sale on the closing day. I may have gone over board. 4 cases of strawberries, a case of bananas and one of grapefruit, plus three bushels of different types of apples. My freezer is very full now.



I won't even ask what you're going to do with all those strawberries...


----------



## Steve_M

Boatboy24 said:


> I won't even ask what you're going to do with all those strawberries...



Jim,
He is going to dip them into chocolate! Come On, what else would you do with them? 

Steve


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> I won't even ask what you're going to do with all those strawberries...



It will be some combination of pure strawberry and maybe a try at strawberry banana wine (or mead). Just your normal kind of thing for a winemaker, isn't it?


----------



## Boatboy24

In and out of Wegman's by 7:30 this morning and I think we're all set for tonight and tomorrow. Today, we'll be tidying up the house and making *Barefoot Contessa's Lasagna *for tonight. I mentioned in another post this is the best lasagna I've ever had - by a long shot. It's got turkey sausage, lots of fresh basil and parsley, as well as ricotta, mozzarella, parmesan and chèvre cheeses. Yum!! I'll make that ahead of time this afternoon.


----------



## Steve_M

At work leaving around 1:00. Stop by seafood shop to pick up order. 

Steve


----------



## wineforfun

jayhkr said:


> I gotta ask, what do the beans do?



Great question to which I don't have the answer. 

This type of wine has a sort of smoky bitterness trait and I am hoping the coffee beans add a little flavor that works in conjunction with those. Harry Kloman, who is an Ethiopian food and wine expert, one could say, mentions in his writings about adding orange, coffee, berries, etc. as an alternative, once the t'ej is almost done. With that said, I roast my own coffee beans, so I thought I would throw some fresh roasted beans in there for a few days and see if it made a difference............good or bad.


----------



## ceeaton

With four kids, obviously waking up at the crack 'o dawn so they can demolish a bunch of wrapping paper, then make breakfast to order so they have plenty of energy to play with their new gifts.

Been cooking all day (in more than one way), GF biscuits, dinner rolls, raisin bread for breakfast tomorrow, Ham, etc. Also found time to bottle my Dry Creek Chardonnay kit and fight (nicely, hockey like, lot's of floor checks) for the remaining 1/2 bottle with my wife.

Had the in-laws visit for a few hours. Talked with my brothers and sister on the phone and via texts. After dinner it will be time to do a 'round the world with about 10 carboys of wine of various ages. Luckily I don't have anything other than getting my daughter to school tomorrow at 9 am so she can be an athletic supporter for the wrestling team (sets up mats, tape ankles etc).

Nice day off. Got lots accomplished. Looking forward to the home stretch to New Years eve and some Champagne on tap!


----------



## Julie

I have one son who lives in Maylasia, step son in Monroe, NC, daughter in Carlisle and a son who lives 15 minutes from me. Needlessly to say my son in Maylasia couldn't come home for Christmas, neither can the one from Monroe, NC and my daughter's husband is a FF/EMT at the army barracks and he had to work Christmas Eve so they were not coming home for Christmas. Dinner was to consist of me, my husband, son who lives near, daughter in law and two granddaughters. So you cannot imagine my surprise when this pick up truck pulled into the driveway and I realized it was my daughter and son in law! 

This was truly my best Christmas in a long time. It has been a couple of years since she has been able to be here!


----------



## cmason1957

Had a wonderful Christmas brunch today with family. My two daughters and husband, my bonus daughter and my parents, along with two grandkids are here. You know you have purchased a child the right gift, when they are opening it and squeal at the top of their lungs, that's what I really wanted, she tries herself on it. Then jumps up runs over and gives you a great big hug. Four year olds are such fun. BTW, a Doc McStuffin pet vet center, big hit.


----------



## Boatboy24

Bottling the LE Shiraz-Viognier and watching my Giants play a meaningless game.


----------



## ffemt128

Went to the range on this rainy day so my son could try out his Christmas present from his wife. He approves of his new 9mm..

I had my snub nose .38. This is one of the 5 factory loads I fired through it today...the round just fizzled as it was fired. There was a fair amount of unburned powder in the barrel.


----------



## Boatboy24

Boatboy24 said:


> Bottling the LE Shiraz-Viognier and watching my Giants play a meaningless game.



Update: got the bottling done, then racked, degassed and stabilized the Forza and racked/stabilized the Lanza Petite Sirah. Topped up the Forza with my recently bottled WS Super Tuscan. Between sampling each of those three and killing the leftovers, I'm feeling a little happy.  Going to settle down and watch some football before I do some sous vide steaks for dinner. I was going to break in the new barrel, but will wait until tomorrow for that.


----------



## ffemt128

Cleaned all the equipment for the start of steaming elderberries tomorrow and Tuesday... hoping to gave everything done Tuesday so I can pitch yeast on primary batch and seconds batch on Wednesday..

Tomorrow my 8 y/o and I will start going over firearms safety. She wants me to take her to the range this week...whoo hoo for me .


----------



## ceeaton

Just returned from a family get together (my brothers/sisters/nephews/nieces/Mom and step father/a neighbor or two/oh and a great aunt). The champagne on tap was the hit of the get together. My mom really enjoyed it (maybe a little too much). Will have to try that one with a Pinot Grigio vs. the Sauvingon Blanc I used this time. Would like it to be more than two months old, but the carbonation can hide lot's o' faults much like backsweetening a wine.


----------



## ffemt128

Steaming elderberries today and tomorrow..m


----------



## ffemt128

Given that the high after Wednesday is in the upper 30's and lows in the upper 20's I figured it was a good time to rack the PA juices to cold stabilization. I'll leave them out ther til the end if January then move the Muscadine out in their place... still need to carry the Fredonia over and rack the Diamond.


----------



## Daroowala

Today I degassed an Eclipse Forza and bottled an IPA, also shoveled 3 inches of snow ice slush.


----------



## ffemt128

First gallon of elderberry juice us steamed. I pulled 1/2 gallon aside so my 8 y/o daughter and I can make some jelly later today.... she loves elderberry jelly... might have to get some more jars and whip up a batch uf muscadine as well.


----------



## Boatboy24

Was at the office a few hours longer than I wanted to be. Then got a call from Mrs. Boatboy on my way home, informing me that there was water dripping from one of the recessed lights in the kitchen (fortunately, it was dripping right into the middle of the sink). Managed to get a plumber here who is now repairing a small leak in the hot water line for our master shower. If all goes well, he'll be done just in time for us to make our dinner reservation. I hope today isn't an indication of what 2016 will be like.


----------



## ibglowin

New house right?


----------



## cmason1957

My boss sent me a message at about 11 and said, close your computer and stop working. It took me about 2 minutes to actually do that. Then headed over to a Labs. Nice sale on carboys (like I really needed three more). Came home bottled a Chilean Pinot Noir and racked a viognier and a Cabernet Franc. Now I feel a nap coming on.


----------



## cakristan

Just racked my first batch again to get rid of all the sediment at the bottom. Of course had to steal a glass to try it out..yum. Per kit instructions it should be almost ready to bottle, but we figure a little longer can only help


----------



## ceeaton

If you are going to go much more than a week or two before bottling may I suggest you top that carboy up with a like wine. There is way to much head space showing in your picture unless you have one of those fancy vacuum airlocks that excludes the air from the head space.


----------



## cakristan

I think we will bottle the 13th-ish if all looks clear. Do you think I should still top up?


----------



## ceeaton

In general I top up, but I know the directions on the WE kits say that it is not necessary unless you will be doing extended aging, so I think you will be fine.


----------



## cakristan

ceeaton said:


> In general I top up, but I know the directions on the WE kits say that it is not necessary unless you will be doing extended aging, so I think you will be fine.




Thanks so much. I may see if I can find some glass marbles. This is my first batch so I don't have any I've already made...and don't want to add wine (that's not mine) to it...just doesn't seem like it'd be the same!


----------



## JimmyT

cakristan said:


> Thanks so much. I may see if I can find some glass marbles. This is my first batch so I don't have any I've already made...and don't want to add wine (that's not mine) to it...just doesn't seem like it'd be the same!




Watch which marbles you get. Some have stuff that can leach into your wine. I'm pretty sure morewine has them on their website.


----------



## JimmyT

Today we are taking our two year old skiing for the first time. I hope he loves it since we are big skiers. He's super excited to go ever since he seen Mickey Mouse skiing in an episode of his show last week!


----------



## StevenD55

Playing musical carboys today. I racked some apple last night and need to rack 2 batches of pear stuff and 13 gallons of Pinot Grigio blend. 

Logistics is the devil.


----------



## ceeaton

Finally making a batch of beer. Went to a men's breakfast group earlier and now heating the water up to start my mash. Will later go get some propane for backup in case I run out during the boiling stage.

Beautiful sunny day, light/no wind. A good day to brew and a good day for the brewer to sample some of his older batches!


----------



## Boatboy24

Labels/foils for the LR Shiraz-Viognier, taking down outdoor Christmas decorations (today or tomorrow), going for a run, moving the LR Super Tuscan into the new barrel.


----------



## shoebiedoo

In Puerto Montt Chile. Buying the evenings selections


----------



## Larryh86GT

Bottled blueberry, pear and peach today.


----------



## Larryh86GT

And today I bottled the Concord and Muscat grape. 
Larry


----------



## sour_grapes

Spent 14.5 hours driving to return home after visiting the families of origin of myself and SWMBO. Visits were (mostly) nice, but glad to be back. I worked at my mom's house like an absolute dog for the past week, so I am glad that is over!

As stated in the "glass" thread, I am "titrating" all the coffee I drank to sustain my drive with cheap (E&J) brandy. The world is starting to look okay ....


----------



## ffemt128

I need to get another thermometer for under my stairs where I cold stabilize. I'm currently using my old digital thermostat and it's reading OL which means it's colder than it's capable of reading. Last good temp I had was 25. It's 56 at ceiling height in my cellar since I don't have any vents open except in the laundry area. Given our current temps it looks like I'll be able to pull my wine from cold stabilization the weekend of the 16th and I'll hopefully get the muscadine racked into CS...


----------



## Boyd

Haven't done any thing for about four months.

Had a kidney removed in August and the operation went not so good so I am limited to the weight of one gallon of milk. My operation was supposed to take 3 days in the hospital and took twenty four days and two more operations to fix. I felt the Dr. was screwing around and finally told him to **** or get off the pot. 

Picked my grapes before the operation so I have a freezer full waiting to make wine.

Have an appointment Friday to see the wound care people and with a little luck I will be off any restriction.

I have about 13 gallons of rhubarb going thru malolactic and eight gallons each of black raspberry and cherry aging.


----------



## Julie

Take care Boyd and hope you are in full recovery very soon.


----------



## sour_grapes

Gosh, good luck on the rest of your recovery, Boyd!


----------



## cmason1957

Today was racking day on strawberry banana. I thought I would get 12 gallons of of it. Looks like something less than 11. And it is still giving off a fair amount of CO2, so I'm not losing any sleep over the headspace. It will go away, probably Sunday.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Starting a batch of dragons blood this evening.


----------



## StevenD55

Waiting for Valiant must to reach temperature so I can pitch the yeast. 

The clusters were stemmed and ithe berries frozen whole from what I harvested last fall. Now I am thawing them so that I can make a batch of about 10 gallons from these grapes.


----------



## barbiek

Started my black cherry Pinot Noir today, tweaked oooh it's gonna be gooood! Added grape concentrate, 2 cups of the f pack that came with the kit, banana and raisin sg 1.090 took it to 5 1/2 gal. Was only going to take it to 5 but I didn't want a higher Abv cuz I know adding the banana and raisins will take it up a notch


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Started a World Vineyard 1 gallon kit last night--Moscato. If it turns out as tasty as it sounds, I will buy the larger kit.


----------



## Julie

bottled the muscadine red, noble and Niagara blend. Thinking of calling it Northern Royalty. Bottled the Deleware as well.


----------



## cmason1957

Started chocolate covered cherry wine. A case and a half of the durn things. Glad they are $0.30 per box.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mixed up the WS Amarone. Surprisingly, SG of only 1.094. I usually let them sit a few hours before pitching so we'll see what kind of change in the SG occurs. Ive done the WS Super Tuscan twice now and those were both over 1.100. There was a little surprise at the bottom of the box: a 375g pouch of raisins. No mention of them in the instructions, but I'm going to use them in secondary.


----------



## ffemt128

Ran a new 50 amp 220 line to the rear patio. Will finish the remainder of the wiring tomorrow. I'll have to get some flexible conduit to finish the connection to the intended recipient.


----------



## ibglowin

One of these?









ffemt128 said:


> Ran a new 50 amp 220 line to the rear patio. Will finish the remainder of the wiring tomorrow. I'll have to get some flexible conduit to finish the connection to the intended recipient.


----------



## ffemt128

ibglowin said:


> One of these?


 

Yes Sir... Now being delivered on Friday due to snow.


----------



## barbiek

@cmason1957 where did you score the chocolate covered cherries so cheap?


----------



## Double Daylo

cmason1957 said:


> Started chocolate covered cherry wine. A case and a half of the durn things. Glad they are $0.30 per box.



Now that looks interesting. Do you just boil them down? Do you have issues with the chocolate solidifying during the process or once in bottles?


----------



## Hokapsig

The chocolate drops out and you toss it. Eventually the wine comes out as a dark yellowish color.


----------



## cmason1957

barbiek said:


> @cmason1957 where did you score the chocolate covered cherries so cheap?



Wal Mart a few days after Christmas. You might have to go a few days in a row and decide when they are cheap enough for you. They start out at $0.75, then to $0.50 and finally $0.33 or 30. They always have a few cases left over. 

The recipe comes from Jack Keller site. He has two versions with varying amounts called for. One calls for 1 lb / gallon, the other has slightly different ingredients and 8 boxes / gallon.


----------



## Double Daylo

Racked 30 gallons last night. Good lord every time I use our AllInOne pump I love it more. Made quick very easy work of racking 6 carboys. Also bottled our strawberry mango. Not going to be the best wine on the planet but time will tell. Should still be pretty tastey.


----------



## jayhkr

Going to continue degassing 6 - 1 gallon bottles of DB. Instead of doing one bottle at a time, I'm thinking of setting up a contraption to do 3-6 of them at a time. We'll see how that works!


----------



## Boatboy24

My oldest had a b-ball game this morning. Then the wife sent me to the grocery store while I was out. She should know better. The shopping center closest to the game also has Total Wine. As if it were divine intervention, I got an email during the game from TW with a coupon for 20% off "Old World" wine. Grabbed a few bottles of reserve Aglianico. Normally $19.99 and a steal at $15.99. Also got a few bottles of Amador Zinfandel. I want to try a few next to my 2014 to compare. After lunch, I think I'm going to do some blending trials and see how that Zin is with a little of my 2013 Petite Sirah mixed in. I just have this feeling that a little of that PS will make this a 'knock your socks off' Zin. We shall see. I'm going to try it with a little of the 2015 PS as well. It's a better wine and isn't in bottles yet. Also need to do an acid reduction test on 1 gallon of my 2015 Cab.

Edit: Well, that was fun! I started by doing a side by side compare of a 2013 commercial Amador Zin to mine from the barrel. Mine has better color and overall, the flavors are stronger. Both the spice and fruit. Tannin-wise, I think the commercial version had just a tad more. I did notice in looking at the two side by side that mine might have a slightly oxidized color - very, very slight, or it's just a normal difference between two wines. Then I did some blending experimentation adding a few different proportions of both my 2015 (obviously very young) and 2013 (already in the bottle) Petite Sirahs. Ultimately, I settled on using somewhere between 14-16% of my 2013. 10% was good, but bumping it up really made a difference. I'm excited about this, as it's my first real attempt at blending. I have about 9 gallons of the zin, so the resulting batch will be a little over ten gallons. 6 gallons of the Zin will be coming out of the barrel in a week or two. Then I'll blend and bottle sometime late this winter or in early spring.


----------



## cmason1957

I am doing one of the best things of being a parent. Well grandparent. My daughter and son in law had somewhere to be, so I am with the grandkids. We had great fun, age pizza and chocolate cookies, played hungry, hungry hippos, wrestled. Now they are in bed, they always go down so easy for me. Maybe I wear them or as much as they wear me out.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Racked a batch of dragons blood to secondary and getting ready to host a Steelers playoff party.


----------



## Boatboy24

32-ish and flurries the last several hours. I was informed on our way home from church that I'm making chili for dinner. Chicken set aside for tomorrow. I just got back from the store, settling to watch a little playoff football and start cooking soon.


----------



## Johnd

Just finished racking my Chard from the bucket to carboy, prepping my 23l Vadai for wine, and soaking some rabbits from my weekend hunt, will be making rabbit and sausage gumbo. Got some crawfish pies in the oven. Good Day!!


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> will be making rabbit and sausage gumbo. Got some crawfish pies in the oven. Good Day!!



That sounds better than the pork loin/mashed tater/sauerkraut/dry roasted carrot/salad dinner we just made. Nothing like a good gumbo, only had a traditional one a few times. Need to find some more cajun friends.

Sipping on some dry stout I just kegged as I degass the Forza kit yet again.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> That sounds better than the pork loin/mashed tater/sauerkraut/dry roasted carrot/salad dinner we just made. Nothing like a good gumbo, only had a traditional one a few times. Need to find some more cajun friends.
> 
> Sipping on some dry stout I just kegged as I degass the Forza kit yet again.



Gumbo's a staple around here. My wife is Cajun, and boy can she cook!!! We have some hunting property and have lots of fresh game to choose from, not to mention fresh seafood. Guess every locale has its ups and downs. 

My Forza's sitting in glass, waiting for me to finish breaking in my first barrel, it's gonna take the maiden voyage.


----------



## ceeaton

I'm sampling some of the dregs left over from racking and this Forza is really shaping up to be good. From what I'm tasting it has plenty of body to spare and should be able to stand up to the oak it receives from your virgin barrel. 

I even bought some Noma corks so I could age the Forza longer (I think the "1st quality" LD Carlson corks I normally use are only good for 30 months or so). 

Hmmm, fresh game and seafood, sounds like a chef's paradise!


----------



## Johnd

I've also switched over to the noma corks, they're purported to breathe very similarly to real cork, without the risk of corked wine. Hard to figure, you hear so much banter about the corking options. 

Forza's gonna get a pretty short ride in the barrel, it's got a little oak from the wine stix, I'll probably run a bunch of wines through it pretty quickly for the same reason. 

A chef's paradise it is, great place to live in Fall, Wnter and Spring. Summer sucks, I hate the heat and humidity, but it's home and I have great air conditioning.


----------



## Boatboy24

Preparing for snowmageddon. Went out to dinner with the family tonight, since after I leave work tomorrow, I probably won't be venturing beyond the front yard for a couple days. I have milk, bread and toilet paper. And most importantly, enough wine to last me a year or two. Lots of food in the fridge, freezer and pantry. I'm going to cook a lot and try some new bread recipes. Bring it on!


----------



## Hokapsig

Bottled 30 gallons of Diamond, 30 Raspberry Shiraz, and 10 and a half cases of Riesling. We are almost ready for the Women and Wine show in Pittsburgh on Sunday. Here's hoping we sell out.....


----------



## jgmann67

Shoveling...


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Shoveling...



Hey, me too!!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Hey, me too!!



This sucks. Hope I'm allowed to use that word. This can end any time now, 21" and I have no where to put it.

Taking a break and avoiding the case of Labatt's Blue I got last night, though I am really thirsty.


Edit: What am I doing today, I'm fighting a losing battle with mother nature. At this point, what's the use, I just need to have the bottom of the driveway cleared by the time my wife and son hopefully drive home tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Boatboy24

Making a lumberjack breakfast, then headed out for more digging...


----------



## Steve_M

Just finished moving Mother Nature off of the cars and driveway. 
Steve


----------



## Double Daylo

Bottling 10 gallons of Dragon blood tonight. Our first batch of this so curious to see how it turned out. Excited for a very quick to bottle, cheap, easy to drink wine for when we are just working on wine and don't want to pop a good bottle. Will also make it easier to let our better wines ago longer without the pressure to want to open and drink them.


----------



## ceeaton

Just finished stirring up a batch of Island Mist Raspberry Peach Sangria. Added 1 L of white grape concentrate and 1 lb of corn sugar as well as 1/3 (I think - 500 ml) of the f-pack. Should be right around 10% ABV if it goes partially dry (below 1.000).

The juice really smelled pretty good. F-pack had a little "fake" peach flavor to it, but really intense. Hoping it will be a nice refreshing summertime drink.


----------



## Johnd

Got my second 6 gallon Vadai filled with SO2 water to soak for the next few days. 

About to KMS and degas a Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay while polishing off an awesome Cab.


----------



## Double Daylo

Well after our first taste of the Dragon blood we liked it. Pretty much exactly how others described it. It was a tad too lemony for us. You could taste it at the end. We will definitely make some more soon and cut back on the lemon some. Makes for a perfect easy drinker.


----------



## Boatboy24

Double Daylo said:


> Well after our first taste of the Dragon blood we liked it. Pretty much exactly how others described it. It was a tad too lemony for us. You could taste it at the end. We will definitely make some more soon and cut back on the lemon some. Makes for a perfect easy drinker.



That lemon-ness should fall back some over time.


----------



## JimmyT

And I find that drinking it a little on the warmer side of things help with the after taste. I had the same issue with all my db variants as well. I either leave it room temp or slightly chilled. Fridge temp brings out the harshness for me


----------



## Double Daylo

Thanks for the tips guys. Middle of winter here so cellar is getting down to 50 degrees. Will try it cold and warmer and see how it tastes.


----------



## JimmyT

Double Daylo said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. Middle of winter here so cellar is getting down to 50 degrees. Will try it cold and warmer and see how it tastes.




If I put a bottle in the fridge to keep it for a few days(multiple open bottles) I just pour a glass ahead of time to get warmed up and that's sometimes enough


----------



## Amanda660

I am making a shopping list to make my first batch of Dragon Blood wine - using DangerDave's recipe. Not sure why I haven't tried making it yet but I have a free carboy


----------



## sour_grapes

I am doing one of my least favorite chores in this hobby: I am cleaning the labels from old bottles in preparation for bottling a batch later next week. 

However, we are having a few friends over this evening for dinner. The menu includes quasi-Jamaican jerk pork shoulder, Caribbean style collard greens, sweet potatoes, garlic soup, and red beans and rice. I think only two of the 7 people there will be drinking the same beverage. (Doggone teetotalers, beer drinkers, and white wine drinkers!  )

Actually, having written that, I am not sure what I will want for myself. I was planning on a big red (Zin? Syrah?) to pair with (quasi)-BBQ, but the dish will actually be a bit spicy and porky. I wonder if an acidic white may pair better... Thoughts? Normally, I'd reach for a Gewuertztraminer or Riesling to meet those criteria, but I have none in stock and no plans to get any! Hmmm.....


----------



## ceeaton

If you have a lighter red, you could go with that, otherwise do you still have some of that Viognier or maybe a Pinot Grigio? I think something fruity on the white side might pair well with what you are serving.


----------



## TXWineDuo

We started the 2016 garden today. Planted lettuce, spinach, onions, radishes, carrots and some herbs too. North Texas got into the mid 70s. We hit 76 and the spring bug hit us. A big difference from all of the snow pictures we have been seeing on here.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Actually, having written that, I am not sure what I will want for myself. I was planning on a big red (Zin? Syrah?) to pair with (quasi)-BBQ, but the dish will actually be a bit spicy and porky. I wonder if an acidic white may pair better... Thoughts? Normally, I'd reach for a Gewuertztraminer or Riesling to meet those criteria, but I have none in stock and no plans to get any! Hmmm.....



Too late now, but I'd have leaned toward a Viognier or Rose. What did you end up going with?


----------



## Julie

TXWineDuo said:


> We started the 2016 garden today. Planted lettuce, spinach, onions, radishes, carrots and some herbs too. North Texas got into the mid 70s. We hit 76 and the spring bug hit us. A big difference from all of the snow pictures we have been seeing on here.



Oh this almost hurts looking at this!!!!! We are no where close to thinking of any type of planting.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Too late now, but I'd have leaned toward a Viognier or Rose. What did you end up going with?



Just seeing this this morning, but I went with a Viognier! Good call, Jim! Plus my neighbor brought a Sauv. Blanc.


----------



## vernsgal

No wining today. Mac hard drive went down. I had to make an external one and transfer everything. Computer days suck!! On the lighter side (after computer back up) skyped with granddaughter and enjoyed a few glasses of sangiovese with hubby


----------



## ffemt128

I picked up sugar and lemon to make 2 batches of skeeter pee.


----------



## ibglowin

*Woo hoo!*

Snow day today! Closing @ 10:30 MST


----------



## sour_grapes

Dang it! I was setting up to do the task of clearing and degassing my CC Red Mtn. Cab, when disaster struck. Okay, not exactly disaster, but a small annoyance. 

I had an old wine-kit box containing 7 bottles of the Super Tuscan that I bottled last night. I picked it up to move it and the bottom of the box fell out. 3 of the 7 bottles shattered on the concrete floor.  Good thing there is a floor drain! Bummer, dude!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Dang it! I was setting up to do the task of clearing and degassing my CC Red Mtn. Cab, when disaster struck. Okay, not exactly disaster, but a small annoyance.
> 
> I had an old wine-kit box containing 7 bottles of the Super Tuscan that I bottled last night. I picked it up to move it and the bottom of the box fell out. 3 of the 7 bottles shattered on the concrete floor.  Good thing there is a floor drain! Bummer, dude!



That sucks! But at least you didn't lose all 7.

Lesson learned: lift from the bottom.


----------



## Double Daylo

Will be hopefully racking our 15 gallons of strawberry fruit wine into our beer keg tonight if fermentation hits the numbers. This will be our first time using a 15.5 gallon stainless beer keg as a "car boy" basically. Couple other members here use them with great success.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Started a batch of Walker's blackberry today. An awesome wine.
Larry


----------



## japaisley1

Today I bought an auto siphon- I used my mouth to start-this is way better-worth every penny. Also bought an extra carboy and some k meta.
I racked a chardonnay kit after work, degassed and added fining agents. 
I can't stop thinking about what I want to make next! I love this wine making and this site!!
Thinking of a batch of skeeter pee/dragon blood. 
Now just relaxing on the couch with a glass of shiraz


----------



## ffemt128

Waiting for my daughter to get done with dance, going home to make dinner then possibly a glass of wine in the hot tub. 65 degrees here now.


----------



## roger80465

Today, I am sitting at the Gamboa Resort in the rainforest of Panama. Tomorrow, we do a partial transit of the canal. Wine options are limited but the beer is good!


----------



## Rampage4all

Started my first wine in over a year dragons blood triple berry of course. Will be starting some mead soon as well. Pics to come.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Racked 6 gallons of Malbec and 6 gallons of a Carmenere/Malbec blend. Both have just the right amount of oak. Very happy how these wines are progressing.


----------



## ceeaton

Made a batch of Raspberry wine using a 128 oz bottle of Vintners Best concentrate plus a 1L pkg of red grape concentrate and a few lbs of frozen red raspberries for the nose.

Also cleaned two cases of bottles and am about the bottle three gallons of Sauvingon Blanc (what was left over from my Champagne in a keg experiment).

After that will mix up a batch of @Boatboy24 's famous tandoori chicken marinate and get things going for dinner tomorrow night. Heading to my brother's place for an impromptu SB party. Tandoori chicken, fried chicken wings and lot's of beer and wine. Luckily if things go too well I can walk home (only about 1 mi.).


----------



## Elmer

Bottled my WOOS (Whiskey-Oak-Oatmeal-Stout)


----------



## JohnT

having most of the family (and a number of friends) over tomorrow for a superbowl party.

after runnings errands, it was time to clean the house, arrange the man cave to a stadium configuration, then do some prep work on the food....

here is what i am serving..

cheese/crackers/olives/grape/and saprosetta platter,
buffalo wings (from scratch)
pings in a blanket,
pizza bagels,
beer/cheese dip
salsa/chips,
chips and french onion dip,
and a 2 pound shrimp platter,

dinner will be traditional hungarian goulash (aka hungarian chili)
cabage salad,
spatzle,
and garlic bread.

right now, i have my list completed and am exhausted!


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> pings in a blanket,



So if I put a blanket over my head and the computer monitor at the same time, and do a speed test on my internet connection, I'll be able get some of those "pings in a blanket", right?


----------



## Steve_M

*Super Bowl L or 50!*

Smoking 4 racks of ribs, friend has his brisket on smoker let the game begin!
We are also making buffalo cauliflower which is awesome btw.
Pictures to follow. 

Steve


----------



## japaisley1

Banana bread anyone? 

Not sure what kind of wine goes with it, but I have Merlot


----------



## vernsgal

Today we watch FOOTBALL!!


----------



## the_rayway

Not sure about all this Super Bowl stuff...

Over here we had a "blizzard" - 80km/ph winds that cancelled extended family plans. So we did the shopping, painted and filled the storage room, played Jenga, and watched Star Wars Episode 6. Good day all in all!

Kids were super-awesome with understanding that their plans were cancelled. They figured that extra snuggles and some quiet time were pretty good


----------



## quiltertoo

*Riesling Ice Wine Kit*

I received a very nice gift card for my LHBS for Christmas. I bought the Wine Expert Riesling Ice Wine kit and started it today. Has anyone made this kit? I like ice wine so I'm hoping to really like this kit.

Mary Lou


----------



## sour_grapes

I went out to my LHBS and bought another kit. My LHBS (Northern Brewer) is following (of course) WineXpert's MAP policy. They do, however, run occasional massive sales to compensate. Today they announced a Superbowl-Sunday-only sale of $25 off of orders over $125. I previously had purchased $120 worth of gift cards from them for $100 (another promotion they do from time to time). I bought a WE Eclipse Yakima Valley Pinot Gris today; it lists at $170. Well, first deduct $25, bringing us to $145. Then deduct my 10% discount for belonging to American Homebrew Association ($130.5). Then pay for this with $120 worth of gift cards (which only cost me $100), plus another $10.50 of real money. Net cost (before taxes) was about $111, or about a 35% discount.


----------



## Boatboy24

I guess if you're Peyton Manning, you're drinking a lot of Budweiser. I was laughing - he said that several times in his post-game interviews.


----------



## ibglowin

That was a pretty blatant plug on more than one occasion wasn't it. The NFL does not partner/sponsor with any alcoholic beverage company and players are forbidden to where advertising (shirts/hats etc.) so what he did may be looked into and a league fine levied against him. Or they could turn a blind eye since he will more than likely retire and is a shoo in for the HOF. He owns several Budweiser distributorships BTW. Probably bad investment advice considering whats going on in the beer world these days.



Boatboy24 said:


> I guess if you're Peyton Manning, you're drinking a lot of Budweiser. I was laughing - he said that several times in his post-game interviews.


----------



## sour_grapes

The real story of Peyton Manning’s weird love for Budweiser, Papa John’s and Gatorade

It's all about the Benjamins. From The Washington Post:



> There was so much for Denver Broncos quarterback Peyton Manning to talk about after winning Super Bowl 50 Sunday night — becoming the oldest quarterback to win a Super Bowl, his rumored retirement — that it seemed a bit odd when he instead started giving big, sloppy kisses to Budweiser, brewed by the world's biggest beer conglomerate.
> 
> In the seconds after the game ended, he told a sportscaster, "I'm going to drink a lot of Budweiser tonight, Tracy, I promise you that." Then, early Monday, he told CBS This Morning, "I've had a few Budweisers and it's been a special night."
> 
> It wasn't the first time The Sheriff paid homage to the King of Beers: After a playoff win in 2014, when asked if retiring was weighing on his mind, Manning said, "What’s weighing on my mind is how soon I can get a Bud Light in my mouth."
> 
> The National Football League bans players from officially endorsing alcohol brands. But Anheuser-Busch InBev spokesperson Lisa Weser said Sunday night the Belgian-based beer empire didn't pay Peyton to keep mentioning its brew, adding, "We were surprised and delighted that he did."
> 
> But Manning's shilling was still business: He owns a stake of two of the mega-brewer's distributors in his native state of Louisiana, according to trade publication Beer Business Daily.
> 
> Companies paid an average of $5 million for 30 seconds of super-saturated airtime during Super Bowl 50, just for a chance to compete with every other company forking over the same cash. Yet Manning flipped the script by delivering Bud one of the game's most valuable marketing goldmines: A sterling endorsement from the mouth of a champion, embedded in the post-game coverage, before all the confetti had even hit the ground.
> 
> The Super Bowl is not exactly known for marketing purity. In 1987, after the New York Giants beat the Denver Broncos for Super Bowl XXI, Disney paid quarterback Phil Simms $75,000 to tell the on-field cameras five words: "I'm going to Disney World," a phrase that has been repeated ad nauseam ever since.
> 
> But Manning's glowing endorsement, in the age of social media, could prove far more valuable. Apex Marketing Group, a sponsorship research firm, estimated Peyton's Bud love had generated more than $3 million in "brand recognition value" for the multinational beer brand.
> 
> The ads also helped Bud dominate social media: People tweeted about Budweiser 265,000 times in the 12 hours after kickoff, data from Amobee Brand Intelligence found — more than the next three most-mentioned brands (T-Mobile, Mountain Dew and Pokemon) combined.
> 
> Manning is the NFL's highest-paid endorser, making $12 million a year — twice as much as New England Patriots star Tom Brady — through off-field deals with Buick, DirecTV, Gatorade, Nationwide and Papa John’s Pizza, according to Forbes. That may help explain why, before the game, Manning was seen guzzling Gatorade while sitting near some well-placed cases of delicious Gatorade.
> 
> On the field after the win, Manning also tenderly embraced Papa John’s founder John Schnatter, whose pizza chain Manning has shilled for in commercials. Manning also owns 21 franchises around Denver, in the legal-weed state of Colorado: "Pizza business is pretty good out here, believe it or not, due to some recent law changes," he said in 2014.
> 
> Anheuser-Busch InBev is used to pouring gobs of money into America's most-watched sports event: In the last decade, it has spent $278 million just on Super Bowl ads, Kantar Media data show. Bud Light is also the official beer sponsor of the NFL — part of Anheuser-Busch InBev's six-year, $1.2 billion deal with the league — and Anheuser-Busch sent 1,200 bottles of Bud to the Broncos' afterparty.
> 
> The beer giant also ran three pricey ads the old-fashioned way, during commercial breaks: A Helen Mirren anti-drunk-driving ad; a booming volley at craft and import brewers; and a quasi-political ad featuring Amy Schumer and Seth Rogen stumping for the "Bud Light Party."
> 
> Whether any of this stuff will make people drink more Bud remains to be seen: Bud and Bud Light sales have been slowing for years as drinkers move more toward craft beers. Wall Street, for what it's worth, was not clearly won over by Manning's hugs for Bud. Anheuser-Busch InBev's share price slid more than 2 percent Monday amid a broader stock selloff.


----------



## ibglowin

Dang 21 stores in DENVER! Thats a lot of pie in placed in one market!


----------



## ibglowin

Kinda surprised his audible signal is not Budweiser instead of Omaha!


----------



## Daisy317

Today I scraped labels off of 4 cases of bottles... I also called a friend and scolded them for not rinsing the sludge out of their bottle and for wasting alcohol (they are currently still in the corner on a long time out). 

I also got the drill mounted cleaner out to spin some carboys clean. Nice surprise was an Okanagan Peach Icewine kit... I am hoping this kit is okay to do since it has been sitting unopened for a while. Fingers crossed... It starts tomorrow!


----------



## vernsgal

Today I got good news from doc (I have cause to continue with bulk aging )I stirred and checked on my new soon to be wines,(pic)and had a great happy hour with some awesome friends.
It was a good day!
(And I don't know why my pics post sideways when taken with tablet)


----------



## Tnuscan

I posted new post" What would you do if you were me"

HELP me out!!!! Lets have some fun.


----------



## sour_grapes

vernsgal said:


> Today I got good news from doc (I have cause to continue with bulk aging



Whatever the cause of concern was, Kim, I am happy you got the glad tidings!


----------



## barbiek

Started my Enigma yesterday It's going so strong had to put some in a neighboring bucket! Temp keeps going up even though it's in a cool fermentation area


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Whatever the cause of concern was, Kim, I am happy you got the glad tidings!


 
Ditto Kim! congrats!


----------



## ffemt128

Daughter had to have 4 baby canine teeth pulled this am. Since I was home I decided to start a second batch of skeeter pee.


----------



## Daisy317

Started Peach Icestyle wine. You know what they say... If it fits, it sits!


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, I'll be removing the remaining 6 gallons of 2014 Zin from the barrel, combining it back the remaining 4 gallons of Zin, and blending it with some Petite Sirah. All this in preparation for Monday's bottling. 

Then the 2015 Syrah gets its turn in the barrel.


----------



## Billpizzaiolo

Today I am going to teach a very good H.S. friend of 60 years how I make wine and beer. I think our wives will go to the outlets and shop. We are going to have a early dinner of DW's Sauer Bratten, with red cabbage and spattzel. After dinner we were invited to attend Brewers' Apprentice to participate in a feedback session on DIY wine and beer making. That should round off the evening.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Started a pail of Walker's Concord this morning.


----------



## Daisy317

Larryh86GT said:


> Started a pail of Walker's Concord this morning.



I can't wait to get up there again (when you people thaw out!!!)


----------



## Boatboy24

Whew! Racked the RJS WS Amarone from secondary and degassed, then racked 6 gallons of Zin out of Vadai #1 and into a 20gal Brute. Added to that another 4 gallons of Zin and a gallon of Petite Sirah. Then racked all of that into a 6 and 5 gallon carboy. Moved the 2015 Lanza Syrah into Vadai #1. Then cleaned up a whole bunch of stuff. Got clean/dry bottles off the rack and boxed up. Started cleaning up the area a bit in preparation for Monday's bottling.


----------



## Daisy317

Trip to my "local" homebrew shop... She convinced me to start making beer so I will be washing Grolsch bottles I have been hoarding this week. I can't start any new projects until I get a few of these out of the way. Priorities, man... Priorities...


----------



## Boatboy24

Winery chores continued this morning with some chinese fire drills on the barrels. Racked the Aglianico from #2 into Carboy. Racked WE LE Super Tuscan from #3 into #2. Then Aglianico into #3. (#3 is my new barrel and #2 is neutral. Aglianico has been in #2 for about 8 weeks and ST was in #1 for about 5) Cleaned up a little more in prep for Monday bottling. After team pictures and basketball games with the kids later this morning, I'm going to get my Carrusel Chardonnay-Viognier going.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Cleaned bottles for bottling last year's Chilean Carmenere/Malbec blend tomorrow.


----------



## heatherd

I will be cleaning nine cases of bottles in preparation for bottling Zin, Nebbiolo, Barbera, and a field blend.


----------



## vernsgal

Yesterday I bottled these 4, now today I have to cap and label (not one of my favorite chores)


----------



## sour_grapes

Went to see a movie tonight, for the first time in a long time. Saw "The Big Short," which follows a few people who called the 2008 housing crisis and made a (then-unpopular) bet against the bubble. It was very entertaining (and funny), but it made me sad because it brought me mentally back to that sad chapter. Although I myself was not harmed in that crash, it was still (a) disgusting and disconcerting to watch the frothy run-up (i.e., house-flipping, no-down-payment mortgages, cash-out refi's out the wazoo...), and (b) painful to watch the inevitable crash and what it took away from people who both did and did not deserve the beat-down.


----------



## ffemt128

Racked and kmeta's 27 gallons of Elderberry wine. Getting ready to head to the grocery store for something for dinner. Haven't decide what just yet...


----------



## Daisy317

Just bought my first keg from homebrewsupply! Now... we wait...


----------



## Steve_M

Brunch then back to a nice cozy fire. 

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

My 5 year anniversary at work is rapidly approaching and in exchange for my pain and suffering,  I get to choose a gift from among several options. I chose a digital photo frame. It's one of those things that I think are cool, but just not willing to spend the money on. So I've spent the afternoon going through old pictures and getting things set up. It's been fun, and now the wife can also enjoy my gift. Valentines Day? Won!


----------



## jgmann67

Still recovering from food poisoning...


----------



## Daisy317

jgmann67 said:


> Still recovering from food poisoning...



Did you eat at Chipotle?


----------



## vernsgal

jgmann67 said:


> Still recovering from food poisoning...



Uggh! Had that myself once. Hope you recover soon!

Being that it's Valentine's day and you're to spend it with your love, I'm in the lab  finishing labels and caps and racking a pinot noir


----------



## Tnuscan

jgmann67 said:


> Still recovering from food poisoning...



This is a bummer, hate to hear. 

Get well!!


----------



## bakervinyard

Putting finishing touch's on my 170 bottle wine rack. I have 30 gallons of various wines that need to be bottled and nowhere to store them. I promised the wife, it's the last rack I'll build, (yeah like that's going to happen). LOL.
Almost forgot just zipped my suitcase going to Costa Rica tomorrow. Can't wait for some warm weather. Bakervinyard


----------



## ffemt128

Racked the Red Muscadine out of a month of cold stabilization, made a nice seafood dinner for my wife and myself, did a bentonite facial now enjoying a 2013 Carmen while watching gran torino. Also spent 25 minutes in the hot tub with my daughter and wife.


----------



## Tnuscan

ffemt128 said:


> Racked the Red Muscadine out of a month of cold stabilization, made a nice seafood dinner for my wife and myself, did a bentonite facial now enjoying a 2013 Carmen while watching gran torino. Also spent 25 minutes in the hot tub with my daughter and wife.



All I heard was Red Muscadine all the rest went over my head. lol

Sounds like you've had a awesome day. Wine and family = Awesome.


----------



## Tnuscan

Today,

I raise a glass of Cabernet Sauvignon to everyone on this forum and say.

CHEERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Dad was going to come over and help me bottle 11 gallons of my 2014 Amador Zin. Mother nature may have different plans as we are getting a few inches of snow. We are only about five miles away, but will have to see what the forecast is. It's wine. It can always wait. 

Edit: Yep, its supposed to get icy this afternoon, so Dad's going to play it safe (smart move). Now I'm doing my taxes and will probably bottle by myself later, since he can't do it next weekend.


----------



## ffemt128

Racked Carlos Muscadine and Noble Muscadine out of cold stabilization today. I still have 2 carboys of Noble and 11 gallons of Diamond to get out of cold stabilization. Maybe a project for tomorrow morning before class.


----------



## Boatboy24

Bottling done - 56.5 bottles. Everything is cleaned up. I've got some bread going, got the driveway/sidewalk shoveled, myself cleaned up and now resting and enjoying some peace and quiet. 

Was supposed to be off tomorrow to go snowboarding, but it looks like its going to rain. Maybe a date with the wife instead. She agreed to go see Deadpool for Valentines day and didn't like it (I thought it was awesome). Maybe lunch and a girlie movie instead of snowboarding.


----------



## ceeaton

Bottled a batch of Chardonel after work/dinner from last fall. 26 bottles (had bottled some when I went from a 6 to a 5 gallon carboy a while back). Nice yet different aroma (they say it makes a chardonnay like wine, well it's a white wine, but the aroma is different from any chardonnay I've ever encountered, but pleasant). Hopefully will be enjoying a few bottles later this Summer.

It's on the short list of potential varieties I'd like to plant in the back yard, we'll see if it passes the test once it has aged for a bit, I'm hopeful it will.


----------



## the_rayway

Today it was visiting with one of my oldest friends (since we were 5), tickle fights with the kids, pulled pork sammies for dinner, and crocheting while watching a movie with the hubby. Good day!

Tomorrow is pottery class, and then Wednesday is bottling day! Woot!


----------



## Hokapsig

we did the Lucky in Love winefest show at the Rivers Casino in Pittsburgh yesterday. MUCH better than the first show. We went through a little over 4 cases of tasters to sell 17 cases of wine. Exceeded my expectations. My wife and son gained more experience and my son's 2 friends assisted and did great (its a wonder what an effort you can get for a t shirt and 3 bottles of wine, plsu the boys were able to meet some young ladies while serving wine).

This Saturday, we will be at IUP in Indiana PA. This should be a smaller show with my wife's sorority sister and her husband helping along with our daughter. 

I'm going to have to backsweeten the Fredonia/Catawba blend and make some more of the Concord/Niagara blend. I must admit, I love selling wine....


----------



## Daisy317

Hokapsig said:


> we did the Lucky in Love winefest show at the Rivers Casino in Pittsburgh yesterday. MUCH better than the first show. We went through a little over 4 cases of tasters to sell 17 cases of wine. Exceeded my expectations. My wife and son gained more experience and my son's 2 friends assisted and did great (its a wonder what an effort you can get for a t shirt and 3 bottles of wine, plsu the boys were able to meet some young ladies while serving wine).
> 
> This Saturday, we will be at IUP in Indiana PA. This should be a smaller show with my wife's sorority sister and her husband helping along with our daughter.
> 
> I'm going to have to backsweeten the Fredonia/Catawba blend and make some more of the Concord/Niagara blend. I must admit, I love selling wine....



Do you have more info on the IUP event? If the weather holds up I could probably make that journey!


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, I had scheduled today off to go snowboarding. It's pouring, so those plans got scrapped. Then, I figured I could take the kids to the bus stop, and catch an early movie and lunch with the wife (who only works M-W-F). The remaining snow and ice from yesterday led to schools being closed. Oh well. Maybe a kids movie and lunch with the family. Nope. Neighbor called. Her dad broke his wrist and elbow on the ice recently and had surgery yesterday. Was supposed to be outpatient, but they got a late start and admitted him. She needed to pick him up and get him home. So their 3 boys are here with our two for a few hours. The best laid plans...


----------



## ffemt128

Sorry to hear your plans got scrapped Jim.

I finished transferring my Noble Muscadine from cold stabilization and also transferred 12 gallons of Diamond from cold stabilization.


----------



## Daisy317

Snow (uh... I mean "ice" day for us here). I have a house full of unruly children who are currently being distracted by Disney Jr and their Kindles. Set the hoodlums up in the den and was able to transfer the peach ice over and start apple/reisling. One of the kids has been sitting watching the air lock bubble for the last 20 minutes and laughing. She also asked me when I stirred up the primaries if I was "Making pop" (I assume because it was fizzing). I guess it's been too long since I've had anything actively fermenting down here...


----------



## barbiek

Need I say more?


----------



## barbiek

Daisy317 said:


> Snow (uh... I mean "ice" day for us here). I have a house full of unruly children who are currently being distracted by Disney Jr and their Kindles. Set the hoodlums up in the den and was able to transfer the peach ice over and start apple/reisling. One of the kids has been sitting watching the air lock bubble for the last 20 minutes and laughing. She also asked me when I stirred up the primaries if I was "Making pop" (I assume because it was fizzing). I guess it's been too long since I've had anything actively fermenting down here...



Aaa the innocence of children


----------



## JohnT

ffemt128 said:


> Daughter had to have 4 baby canine teeth pulled this am. Since I was home I decided to start a second batch of skeeter pee.



Well, I just guess that you couldn't handle the tooth....


----------



## Larryh86GT

It's too snowy to do much today. So like the snow hanging off the roof we are just hanging around the house.


----------



## Daisy317

JohnT said:


> Well, I just guess that you couldn't handle the tooth....



I hope they got the tooth... The WHOLE tooth... and nothing but the tooth...


----------



## ffemt128

They got the tooth and so did the tooth fairy that took a chunk out of the wallet...lol


----------



## Tnuscan

Larryh86GT said:


> It's too snowy to do much today. So like the snow hanging off the roof we are just hanging around the house.



Almost blocks the view of your raised ice skating pond. lol


----------



## Hokapsig

Daisy317 said:


> Do you have more info on the IUP event? If the weather holds up I could probably make that journey!


 
The show goes from 11 to 8 and is held at the Kovalchick Center. Tickets are only 15 per person (but check Groupon first). I think there will be 11 wineries or so there at one time. Plus its supposed to be in the mid 50's....


----------



## Daisy317

Hokapsig said:


> The show goes from 11 to 8 and is held at the Kovalchick Center. Tickets are only 15 per person (but check Groupon first). I think there will be 11 wineries or so there at one time. Plus its supposed to be in the mid 50's....



Would still be something to do. Mostly groundhog trail wineries?


----------



## Hokapsig

Daisy317 said:


> Would still be something to do. Mostly groundhog trail wineries?


 
here is the winery and vendor list:

Winery Line-Up (as of February 5th)

Bee Kind Winery
Buddy Boy Winery & Vineyards
Bushy Run Winery
Country Winery & Vineyard
Fractured Grape Wine Cellars
Happy Valley Vineyard & Winery
Juniata Valley Winery
La Vigneta Winery
Mazzotta Winery
Nectar Valley Winery
Olivero's Vineyard
Pittsburgh Winery
Reece Winery
Starr Hill Vineyard & Winery by My Garden
The Vineyard at Hershey
University Wine Company
Shopping Vendors (as of February 5th)

All-State Insurance
Clover Creek Cheese Cellar
Ellen Hailwood - Medium
Little Dippers
LulaRoe
Margie's Fashions
Mary Kay Cosmetics
Norwex
Scentsy
Sundance Getaways
The Bacon Boys
Thirty-One Gifts
Tupperware
Weavers Creations by Maria
Younique


----------



## japaisley1

Tonight I am going to be racking a 5 gallon batch of Shiraz and 5 gallon batch of chardonnay before I bottle tomorrow / next day.


----------



## barbiek

Playing musical carboys. Just when I have enough I turn around and buy another kit or two then Im off to buy more carboys! Viscous cycle!


----------



## vernsgal

Ugh! Rough drafting taxes for 2015.


----------



## Rampage4all

Dragons Blood transferred to carboy and mead started.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> here is the winery and vendor list:
> 
> 
> Winery Line-Up (as of February 5th)
> 
> Bee Kind Winery
> Buddy Boy Winery & Vineyards
> Bushy Run Winery
> Country Winery & Vineyard
> Fractured Grape Wine Cellars
> Happy Valley Vineyard & Winery
> Juniata Valley Winery
> La Vigneta Winery
> Mazzotta Winery
> Nectar Valley Winery
> Olivero's Vineyard
> Pittsburgh Winery
> Reece Winery
> Starr Hill Vineyard & Winery by My Garden
> The Vineyard at Hershey
> University Wine Company
> Shopping Vendors (as of February 5th)
> 
> All-State Insurance
> Clover Creek Cheese Cellar
> Ellen Hailwood - Medium
> Little Dippers
> LulaRoe
> Margie's Fashions
> Mary Kay Cosmetics
> Norwex
> Scentsy
> Sundance Getaways
> The Bacon Boys
> Thirty-One Gifts
> Tupperware
> Weavers Creations by Maria
> Younique


 

Should be a decent event judging from the fact that there are more wineries than other vendors. Sounds to be promoted more as a wine event than the first.


----------



## ffemt128

23 years ago my children lost their mother. Give your kids an extra hug everyday. You never know when it will be your last.


----------



## Daisy317

MY KEG CAME TODAY!! I can't do anything with it quite yet... but... IT'S HERE!!! and 3 more kits to fiddle with. Racked the Riesling & Apple/Riesling to secondaries and bottled the pinot noir so I had room in a 6 gallon carboy. I swear I had more 6's... I think the 6s had a baby. Is that where 1, 3, and 5 gallon carboys come from? because I definitely have extra 5s I don't know where they came from!


----------



## barbiek

Having a glass of my Black Forest started in September 2014, bottled October 2015 note to self could stand some more oaking. Still a lil hot but by next Christmas will be excellent for gifting!


----------



## sour_grapes

The washer broke last night. It was the coupler between the motor and the transmission, which has broken ~3 times previously. (It is a ~20-yr old washer.) I slept in, then after breakfast, disassembled the washer, out to the parts store, back, replaced the part, and washing again by 10:30.  Beautiful day and the rest is gravy!


----------



## bkisel

Surprise break in the cold weather and my injured hand has been healing nicely... So I've been up in the garage attic continuing the insulation job that got interrupted when I tried to cut my thumb off with a box cutter. I'm in my early seventies, I think when I reach my eighties I'm going to have to start hiring professionals to do these home improvement projects.  [My wife insists I should have starting doing that 10 years ago. ]


----------



## Boatboy24

Bought a treadmill. Then went on an outdoor run.  

(it's 60F here today)

Also went on a Trader Joe's run. My beloved $16.99 Amarone was all gone.  I did find an Aglianico for $5.99 though. I have low expectations, but you never know. Picked up some new Zins as well to continue comparing mine to commercial versions (after Easter).


----------



## ceeaton

Too nice not to grill (just hitting 60*F here, easily sweatshirt with the sleeves pulled up weather). Haven't got the Weber out for a while, so sprung for some Kingsford Mesquite briquettes after going to a skills session for my Sons' baseball league. Did some burgers on the Smokey Joe for the kids and used the remaining embers to start up the mother load for the smoker. Found a cheap roasting chicken to boot.


----------



## Steve_M

February 20 in New York


Pour a little scotch and I will be good

Stefe


----------



## Hokapsig

spent the day recovering from a 11 to 8 wine show on saturday at our alma mater college. We were able to use my wife's sorority sister and her husband and son and our daughter made an appearance to serve wine also. We quickly sold out of Fredonia and our Cabernet Franc (we put a dark German chocolate bar in for 2 months before bottling. People heard that and it flew off the shelves). Our Diamond and Colonel Bouquet (a Niagara/Fredonia/Catawba blend) also sold out later in the day. Out of 27 cases, we brought home about 3 cases with 3 cases as tasters. It was a good, but long day. Time to produce more of our Battlefield Blush (Concord/niagara blend) and get our General Braddock (Fredonia/Catawba blend) backsweetened and into bottles.


----------



## Tnuscan

Playing pool and enjoying Cabernet Sauvignon, racking wine, bottling, starting new kits, enjoying every moment, because tomorrow,  it hits the fan again.


----------



## vernsgal

Because of the "balmy " Feb.weather for the Okanagan, I started spring cleaning. And then spent the remainder of the afternoon playing Xbox lol


----------



## ceeaton

Home with my youngest daughter. She started running a fever yesterday and hung out on the couch all day, which is not her normal self. She still has a fever this morning but did eat some breakfast, so not all is lost.

Guess if I'm stuck home all day I could do some wine projects. Have three carboys to rack and clean, a batch of Blueberry concentrate to move out of the primary so I can mix up my WE SE Int Brunello kit. Times a wasting sitting here typing this so it's off to the kitchen.


----------



## vernsgal

ceeaton said:


> Home with my youngest daughter. She started running a fever yesterday and hung out on the couch all day, which is not her normal self. She still has a fever this morning but did eat some breakfast, so not all is lost.



Always a tug on the heartstrings when your child isn't well. Hope she's feeling better soon


----------



## ceeaton

vernsgal said:


> Always a tug on the heartstrings when your child isn't well. Hope she's feeling better soon



Thanks for the concern. Her major issue is she hates to take medicine, whether it's a decongestant or something for her fever. She was fine today. I made some chicken soup from scratch (broth and noodles only) and after that she slept on the couch most of the afternoon.

Mom is home now so all is well!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Started a 5 gallon batch of Walker's Isabella today.


----------



## Johnd

Sitting at home, sent all of my employees home due to some severe weather headed our way, schools closed. Confirmed tornado on the ground SW of me, headed NE, lovely. Trajectory and speed puts it here at 4:40 CST, we'll see what happens. Either way, some wine's gonna get consumed in a little while.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> Sitting at home, sent all of my employees home due to some severe weather headed our way, schools closed. Confirmed tornado on the ground SW of me, headed NE, lovely. Trajectory and speed puts it here at 4:40 CST, we'll see what happens. Either way, some wine's gonna get consumed in a little while.



Looks nasty! Stay safe, John.


----------



## Julie

Johnd said:


> Sitting at home, sent all of my employees home due to some severe weather headed our way, schools closed. Confirmed tornado on the ground SW of me, headed NE, lovely. Trajectory and speed puts it here at 4:40 CST, we'll see what happens. Either way, some wine's gonna get consumed in a little while.



I hope you make it thru ok, take care.


----------



## Johnd

All good, passed 2 miles north of me. Incredible amount of rain, it'll take the drainage system in my yard quite a while to catch up, and the pool is full of pine cones, branches, and leaves. Nothing a little muscle and wine can't cure.


----------



## Runningwolf

Glad to hear all is well. A big mess is easier to deal with than a missing roof or worse.


----------



## Hokapsig

Johnd, we are toasting your good fortune!!! Happy to hear you got by relatively unscathed....


----------



## Johnd

Hokapsig said:


> Johnd, we are toasting your good fortune!!! Happy to hear you got by relatively unscathed....



Thank you all for the good wishes and kind words, we made out just fine. We don't get much tornadic activity down here, other than inside of a hurricane. Lots of folks didn't fare so well, but thankfully, I've only seen reports of one fatality.


----------



## JohnT

Burning the candle at both ends seems to be an ongoing theme with my weekends. 

This weekend I have my niece's engagement party on Saturday, and a family "February Birthday" early dinner on Sunday. 

To make matters worse, we have my sister in law coming up from Atlanta to visit with us for several days. This means that we have to get the house in order so she does not know what slobs we are. 

Additionally, I need to purchase and have delivered a new washing machine. Our old one (almost 30 years old) is leaking badly. To make that even worse, the folks that built my house decided it would be a good idea to put a wood floor in the laundry room. All of that wood flooring is now warped and needs replacing (at some point). I think I will go with a nice tile floor this time. 

Oh, and there is the usual errands (grocery shopping, banking, etc) that I also need to do. 

To think that I actually wonder why I am so tired come Monday morning!


----------



## Boatboy24

Today, I'm dreaming. We booked an Outer Banks beach house with some friends last night. Now the long wait for Summer vacation...


----------



## ibglowin

Wish you would have said something Jim, I am sure I could have gotten you a "smoking deal" on the place we stayed out in Duck a few years ago. 

Check out the pics on the website. LOL




Boatboy24 said:


> Today, I'm dreaming. We booked an Outer Banks beach house with some friends last night. Now the long wait for Summer vacation...


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Wish you would have said something Jim, I am sure I could have gotten you a "smoking deal" on the place we stayed out in Duck a few years ago.
> 
> Check out the pics on the website. LOL



I love Duck - usually my preference (my sister had a soundfront house right in the village there for several years). We're going a bit further north this year up into Whalehead.


----------



## roger80465

Boatboy24 said:


> Today, I'm dreaming. We booked an Outer Banks beach house with some friends last night. Now the long wait for Summer vacation...



We did that several years ago for my oldest daughter's wedding and it was wonderful. There is a place in Duck called Dockside at Duck that has the most incredible crab dip ever. My kids bought them out nearly every day we were there.


----------



## Daisy317

Today we played taps, had a moment of silence, and a funeral... My husband and his friend were, apparently, in the wine storage area last weekend and were trying the strawberry / watermelon wine that I have been bulk aging (that was to be bottled this weekend). Well, when I went to check on my port (which I racked today) I saw that they did not replace the air lock on the watermelon. At least five days had passed... The color turned brownish and there was a distinct off, aftertaste to the wine. OXIDIZED! UGH! I had to dump my very first batch of wine EVER... You can not come back from the taste it had...


----------



## Boatboy24

roger80465 said:


> We did that several years ago for my oldest daughter's wedding and it was wonderful. There is a place in Duck called Dockside at Duck that has the most incredible crab dip ever. My kids bought them out nearly every day we were there.



Been there many times. Yum!


----------



## sour_grapes

Daisy317 said:


> *Today we played taps, had a moment of silence, and a funeral.*.. My husband and his friend were, apparently, in the wine storage area last weekend and were trying the strawberry / watermelon wine that I have been bulk aging (that was to be bottled this weekend). Well, when I went to check on my port (which I racked today) I saw that *they did not replace the air lock* on the watermelon. At least five days had passed... The color turned brownish and there was a distinct off, aftertaste to the wine. OXIDIZED! UGH! I had to dump my very first batch of wine EVER... You can not come back from the taste it had...



So, did you have separate ceremonies for your husband and his friend, or were they buried together?


----------



## bkisel

So far highlights for the day have been racking a WE California Muscato to one of my Bubblers for 2 months of BA and wacthing last nights DVRing of the Vikings. 

At 4:55PM my cell phone alarm goes off giving me permission to pour a glass of wine and sit down with my wife to watch The Five.


----------



## yanks4carolyn

Getting ready to bottle my first 2 gallons and I'm so excited! My son dropped by and I was sharing my excitement with him. He said, Mama what are going to do with all this wine? I have 8 (one gal.) different country wines going. I'm old enough for AARP and live alone. Without hesitating I replied, "I'm going to be a wino when I grow up, duh!" He said he would anxiously await me drunk dialing him in the middle of the night. Challenge accepted. I will drunk message y'all to, if ya want me to. Ha


----------



## Daisy317

sour_grapes said:


> So, did you have separate ceremonies for your husband and his friend, or were they buried together?



I can't release that information. All I can say is that I live near thousands of acres of National Forest.... 

He's at work. He doesn't even know it happened... I know it was an accident but that was 3 years of planning and hard work


----------



## Hokapsig

Took off Friday to teach a class to make wine making money. finished one part of the class up this morning, the last part next Friday. I hope to have more Fredonia and diamond juice delivered on thursday. Need to finish backsweetening the Fredonia/Catawba and the cranberry pomegranate, then get both into bottles. Set up to do a wine tasting at a cancer fundraiser tomorrow afternoon, then off to my FIL's birthday dinner.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Bottled my 2015 pinot grigio, will pop open the first bottle over Easter.


----------



## Elmer

Checked SG on my beer.
Added vanilla beans
Cooked dinner
Had a few beers
Now attempting my 1st homemade green tea


----------



## ceeaton

Made a batch of beer (all grain version of Pride of Mildford bitter). After six hours I now remember why I like making wine so much!


----------



## Black-opal

now that warm weather is starting to settle in going to make a run of ginger beer


----------



## Johnd

Emptied and reorganized both 400 bottle wine storage cellars, trimmed and pruned all of the landscaping on the property, cleaned up, edged, ran the weed eater, mowed, and blew off the drive and road. Went to the wine store and picked up some top off wine. The wine that needs to be racked out of the barrel, and two others to be degassed will have to wait til tomorrow, I'm whooped and sunburned.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Emptied and reorganized both 400 bottle wine storage cellars, trimmed and pruned all of the landscaping on the property, cleaned up, edged, ran the weed eater, mowed, and blew off the drive and road. Went to the wine store and picked up some top off wine. The wine that needs to be racked out of the barrel, and two others to be degassed will have to wait til tomorrow, I'm whooped and sunburned.



I'm tired just reading that. Goodnight.


----------



## cmason1957

What to do when your wife says its time to bottle some wine. 60 bottles of blackberry port and 30 bottles of Viogner later.


----------



## Tnuscan

cmason1957 said:


> What to do when your wife says its time to bottle some wine. 60 bottles of blackberry port and 30 bottles of Viogner later.



That's a nice set of racks. One looks to be a little larger than the other.
Are those made from pine?


----------



## cmason1957

Yes, they are from pine. I have two that I purchased from woodland Mills (I think that is the name) they are shorter and sturdier. The other I found on eBay. I prefer the shorter ones, even though they are a bit more expensive.


----------



## Tnuscan

cmason1957 said:


> Yes, they are from pine. I have two that I purchased from woodland Mills (I think that is the name) they are shorter and sturdier. The other I found on eBay. I prefer the shorter ones, even though they are a bit more expensive.



Yes, after I posted I figured out the difference. I work with wood and the smaller one has more work involved . The large one I'd keep an eye on. By my understanding of woods, the weight in the center may cause it to dip down under the pressure of weight. Each bottle is around 2 pounds 7/8 of an oz. by taking the center 6 bottles I get around 17.25 pounds. If you see the cross member sway (Droop) down, put a brace under it. Hate to know it collapsed under pressure and made a dangerous circumstance , or mess, and to the loose wine.  Hard wood will take more of a load. Take care and be well.


----------



## Boatboy24

Dad came by today and we put labels and foils on the 2014 Amador Zin. I had a split saved for him to go with dinner that we had afterward. I stole about an ounce or so for quality control purposes - it's magically delicious!


----------



## Johnd

Mass and breakfast with my lovely wife, followed by some limb cutting in the yard, after lunch, the day was mine. 

Eclipse Nebbiolo out of barrel 2 and into glass, RJS CC WS Super Tuscan into the barrel. Racked and degassed WE Lodi OVZ, no sorbate or clearing agents. Racked and degassed WE LE Mosaic Red, no sorbate or clearing agents. 

Started a DB variant, 6 lbs blueberries, 6 lbs blackberries, 6 lbs raspberries, 10 lbs sugar, 4 gallons water. SG 1.094, 7.9 gal. primary taxed to its limit with all that fruit, but it smells divine.


----------



## BlueStimulator

Screwed up my cider in bottling "I think" and moved a raised bed so I can plant another 6 more Viognier vines.


----------



## Hokapsig

spent yesterday providing a free tasting of my wines at a fundraiser to fight cancer. Being my mom passed from this and my wife had a cureable cancer, I was more than eager to participate in this event. although I did get some additional exposure for the winery and some wine orders, I was more than happy just to pay my debt against cancer.

We finished up the night at my FIL's 77th birthday dinner and party, where we consumed the remainder of the taster bottles from the fundraiser. Hoping to get more juice on Thursday to fill the tanks.


----------



## sour_grapes

My "like" is for your efforts, not for your troubles. Sounds like a good cause!


----------



## Hokapsig

just when I thought I could start paying back the money I spent to start the winery.....

More juice to come in next week to keep the tanks filled. Diamond, Chambourcin and Fredonia coming in, General Braddock blend (Fredonia/Catawba) put into bottles.


----------



## the_rayway

My husband lost his job today. "Restructuring". I have how gone into high alert for figuring what to do next. Unfortunately, this in not uncommon for our area due to the economic recession.


----------



## Julie

sorry to hear that rayway, hoping for the best for you!


----------



## Runningwolf

Sorry to hear hear and pray for the best for you. I've been there and know what it's like.


----------



## Boatboy24

the_rayway said:


> My husband lost his job today. "Restructuring". I have how gone into high alert for figuring what to do next. Unfortunately, this in not uncommon for our area due to the economic recession.



Very sorry to hear that. I've been on both sides of that and it isn't fun. Hoping things work well for you guys.


----------



## reefman

the_rayway said:


> My husband lost his job today. "Restructuring". I have how gone into high alert for figuring what to do next. Unfortunately, this in not uncommon for our area due to the economic recession.


Sorry to hear that Rayway, I know how you feel, as it happened to me as well two years ago. Things will get better I'm sure.


----------



## ceeaton

the_rayway said:


> My husband lost his job today. "Restructuring". I have how gone into high alert for figuring what to do next. Unfortunately, this in not uncommon for our area due to the economic recession.



When my hours were cut way back in 2009 (and my Wife had evolved into a stay at home Mom), I worried, fretted and drank, my Wife quietly prayed. Someday I'll share the whole story, but it turned out well. If I were a praying family, I'd go there first. He's got all the answers.


----------



## sour_grapes

So sorry, Rae and Bryan. Keep looking and keep the faith!


----------



## roger80465

the_rayway said:


> My husband lost his job today. "Restructuring". I have how gone into high alert for figuring what to do next. Unfortunately, this in not uncommon for our area due to the economic recession.



So sorry to hear that. I went through that several years ago and it was pure he11 at first. But in the end, it was a very good thing for me. It allowed (forced) me to 'reinvent' my career and reevaluate my direction. It turned out for the best and I am better for it. I hope it turns out the same way for him. I'll be thinking about you guys. A door is never closed without a window being opened!


----------



## the_rayway

Thank you all so much for the kind words and support. It means the world. We have been exceptionally lucky in that our family and friends have rallied around us to help out.

I'm keeping this saying in mind:

"When a door closes, open it. That's how doors work."

Ray


----------



## Boatboy24

Off to watch the Change of Command ceremony for my old friend, then several of us old high school friends headed out to celebrate.


----------



## Hokapsig

Ray, 

Make sure to have your husband network and try Indeed.com. 

Got a new computer and absolutely hate the touch screen. Give me back my clicker screen.....


----------



## Arne

JohnT said:


> Burning the candle at both ends seems to be an ongoing theme with my weekends.
> 
> This weekend I have my niece's engagement party on Saturday, and a family "February Birthday" early dinner on Sunday.
> 
> To make matters worse, we have my sister in law coming up from Atlanta to visit with us for several days. This means that we have to get the house in order so she does not know what slobs we are.
> 
> Additionally, I need to purchase and have delivered a new washing machine. Our old one (almost 30 years old) is leaking badly. To make that even worse, the folks that built my house decided it would be a good idea to put a wood floor in the laundry room. All of that wood flooring is now warped and needs replacing (at some point). I think I will go with a nice tile floor this time.
> 
> Oh, and there is the usual errands (grocery shopping, banking, etc) that I also need to do.
> 
> To think that I actually wonder why I am so tired come Monday morning!



John T
They make a tray that goes under the washer. It won't hold a big spill, but catches the little ones before you ruin the flooring. The one I had caught the oil from the transmission. Saved the carpet. Arne.


----------



## Julie

Hoping to get the 6 gallons of the 2014 Carlos/Bronze and the 6 gallons of Muscadine Red bottled today.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Additionally, I need to purchase and have delivered a new washing machine. Our old one (almost 30 years old) is leaking badly. To make that even worse, the folks that built my house decided it would be a good idea to put a wood floor in the laundry room. All of that wood flooring is now warped and needs replacing (at some point). I think I will go with a nice tile floor this time.





Arne said:


> John T
> They make a tray that goes under the washer. It won't hold a big spill, but catches the little ones before you ruin the flooring. The one I had caught the oil from the transmission. Saved the carpet. Arne.



In addition to Arne's good tip, you should consider upgrading to braided water supply lines (as opposed to the old rubber style). If you have not already done so, it is relatively cheap insurance against a big flood due to a burst hose.


----------



## Tnuscan

Julie said:


> Hoping to get the 6 gallons of the 2014 Carlos/Bronze and the 6 gallons of Muscadine Red bottled today.



Hi! I have heard the Carlos makes a great wine, and have been waiting for some thoughts and opinions on this. How do you feel about this one comparing to other Scuppernongs and Muscadines. 
Thanks.


----------



## Julie

Tnuscan said:


> Hi! I have heard the Carlos makes a great wine, and have been waiting for some thoughts and opinions on this. How do you feel about this one comparing to other Scuppernongs and Muscadines.
> Thanks.



My husband and really like it, actually we like it better than Noble. It has the traditional muscadine/scuppernongs taste but a little crisper than Magnolia does

And just to let you know this was a blend with the old fashion bronze and carlos


----------



## Tnuscan

Julie said:


> My husband and really like it, actually we like it better than Noble. It has the traditional muscadine/scuppernongs taste but a little crisper than Magnolia does
> 
> And just to let you know this was a blend with the old fashion bronze and carlos



Thanks! I heard of this one years ago and never have had luck finding them to make a wine. This year I will track some down for sure. I am going to call the larger Liquor/Wine stores today, curiosity has gotten the best of me.
Thanks again!!


----------



## ceeaton

Finally broke down, found everything I needed, threw it in a pile and did my Federal tax return this morning. Much less of a refund this year so I will either have to slowly starve the kids or make less wine. Wife made more money this year which is a very good thing! Maybe I can get her to fund a few of the wines she likes so much.


----------



## Johnd

Borolo out of barrel # 3 to glass, Pinot Noir into barrel. Borolo, mmmmmm. 
Degassed and KMS WE NZ Sauvignon Blanc. 
Removed and pressed what's left of 18 lbs of loose fruit in my DB variant, poured the bucket through a bag and pressed the sludge. Racked to glass to finish up. 
Racked CC Showcase Amarone off fine lees. 
Burgers made and ready for the grill, brisket marinating for slow cook on the Primo for Sunday dinner. 
Pool heated, kids in pool, wife in bikini...........wino headed out for some sun.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I will either have to slowly starve the kids or make less wine.



"I am sure going to miss those li'l tykes.... sniff sniff....."


----------



## Hokapsig

backsweetening day here at the winery. We backsweetened the Cranberry Pomegranate, the General Braddock (a Fredonia/Catawba blend) and blending the Battlefield Blush. Bottling this week.


----------



## vernsgal

Celebrated another birthday (not mine)with some besties! Honestly, good food and good company is amazing. But we also added a good 3d documentary with of course,wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

A bit of a counter productive morning. I did 3.5 miles on the treadmill, then made sausage and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## JimmyT

Boatboy24 said:


> A bit of a counter productive morning. I did 3.5 miles on the treadmill, then made sausage and eggs for breakfast.




Still better than just eating the sausage and eggs and not running the 3.5 miles!!!!


----------



## Larryh86GT

Started a 5 gallon pail of Walker's Delaware grape juice today.


----------



## Boatboy24

JimmyT said:


> Still better than just eating the sausage and eggs and not running the 3.5 miles!!!!



The way I'm looking at it is I earned my breakfast.


----------



## cmason1957

My wife and I put the finishing touches on the wine we made for my daughter's wedding in May. It is a Cabernet franc Cabernet sauvignon blend. Mostly cab franc, my daughter wanted something more city and lighter. Anyway, here it is.


----------



## BlueStimulator

WORKING


----------



## Brian

Just bottled my 4th or 5th batch of skeeter. It is getting to be summer and people love it when it gets hot.


----------



## Natrix

I've start a WE Island mist raspberry merlot yesterday for hot summer days. Hope it'll taste good.


----------



## Hokapsig

We enjoyed our own Vidal Blanc, a Conneaut Cellars Pymatuming Rose and a Raspberry Acres Fredonia this evening after a fish dinner at the local church. Bottling 40 gallons of our General Braddock (Catawba/Fredonia blend) and 65 gallons of our own Cranberry Pomegranate tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked the Lanza Cab from the garage. Oldest's last basketball game of the season, then some yard work.


----------



## ceeaton

After our twice a month men's breakfast, went over to a friend of mine (a mentor in reality) who is cleaning up his house/barns etc because they sold the house and are moving to be closer to family. We cleaned out some old wine he had stored (sherry at this point) and he gave me a few carboys (2 x 5 gallon, 2 x 3 gallon, 2 x 7 or 8 gallon open fermenters). So I'm cleaning those up and thawing the 16 lbs of red and black raspberries he had frozen from last years harvest. So now I'm surfing this site for ideas on how many gallons to make and what ingredients I need to think about using. My big one is yeast, only have BM 4x4, EC-1118, KV-1116 and Cotes des Blanc.

Have plenty of time to do some research, raspberries are thawing with some K-meta, will add Pectic enzyme before bed tonight. Will probably pitch yeast if the temperature is good tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Smoking a brisket and some ribs today along with cleaning out the garage. Probably a few brews or some wine later.


----------



## vernsgal

ceeaton said:


> So I'm cleaning those up and thawing the 16 lbs of red and black raspberries he had frozen from last years harvest. So now I'm surfing this site for ideas on how many gallons to make and what ingredients I need to think about using.
> 
> Have plenty of time to do some research, raspberries are thawing with some K-meta, will add Pectic enzyme before bed tonight. Will probably pitch yeast if the temperature is good tomorrow afternoon.



I use 7-10 lbs of fruit per gal. in my fruit wines.


----------



## vernsgal

Today I gave up on 2 very cheap kits from Costco. One a shiraz ,the other a red zinfindel.I tried giving these some oomph but after a year and a lot of additives the chemical taste these kits put out were still just too nasty.12 gal down the drain.
Good news, it emptied 2 more carboys for me ( I'm picking up my 2016 kit order at the end of the month)


----------



## ceeaton

vernsgal said:


> I use 7-10 lbs of fruit per gal. in my fruit wines.



Okay, I'll aim for 3 gallons since I've added some Niagara concentrate to the mix. Thank you for the advice!


----------



## ceeaton

Holding down the household tonight. My wife flew out of here like she was a witch on a broom, or a bat out of hell, not sure which. Her Dad apparently had a heart attack today, didn't tell anyone until this evening. He's in the Cath lab at Hershey Med Ctr tonight and they think his old stints have clogged up and that is why he's having the issues. We were trying to figure out where to celebrate his 91st b-day tomorrow, so I guess those plans are out the window.

Scary thing for me is that he is in better health overall than I am yet almost 40 years older. Guess I've gotta drink a bit more red wine to work my heart into shape.


----------



## vernsgal

Hope your father in law comes through ok.Hopefully he's well enough to enjoy his Birthday 
Hubby only has 1 of those stints but I worry about it always.


----------



## ceeaton

Thanks Kim.

He had one of his stents blocked 100% and that is what caused the heart attack. So they fixed that and are doing tests this morning to determine what heart tissue was damaged and how much, but he was alert when she left at midnight last night/this morning. Sounds like he's through the bad part at this point.

His birthday is Tuesday, so if he doesn't get home maybe a small cake and the grand kids will cheer him up at the hospital!


----------



## jgmann67

Holy crap, Craig.


----------



## Boatboy24

Glad he's OK, Craig!

Went for an early morning run. Perfect weather - 55F, cloudy, no wind, and a few sprinkles of rain here and there. Off to Church and out to lunch with some friends. They suggested Dogfish Head Alehouse. I said after Lent.  So we'll find someplace else.


----------



## ceeaton

Not good news, sounds like he's not going to make it to his 91st birthday. I hate funerals. At least she is up there with him at this point. He only has 10% heart function, so it was a very major heart attack. Any prayers appreciated!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Not good news, sounds like he's not going to make it to his 91st birthday. I hate funerals. At least she is up there with him at this point. He only has 10% heart function, so it was a very major heart attack. Any prayers appreciated!



Sending some up for him now. So sorry to hear.


----------



## ibglowin

Very sorry to hear that Craig. Hoping for the best for everyone. 



ceeaton said:


> Not good news, sounds like he's not going to make it to his 91st birthday. I hate funerals. At least she is up there with him at this point. He only has 10% heart function, so it was a very major heart attack. Any prayers appreciated!


----------



## Julie

Sorry Craig, will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## the_rayway

I'm so sorry Craig. Sending positive, healing energy your family's way.


----------



## Runningwolf

Sorry to hear this Craig. Hoping for the best.


----------



## sour_grapes

Hope things turn out the best for your FIL, Craig.


----------



## vernsgal

Sorry to hear Craig. Positive thoughts coming to you


----------



## vernsgal

Well bottled a Sangiovese this afternoon and then watched men's curling this afternoon with a happy hour at close friennds (grammar on this is probably horrible, but did I mention happy hour ?  )


----------



## ceeaton

ceeaton said:


> Not good news, sounds like he's not going to make it to his 91st birthday. I hate funerals. At least she is up there with him at this point. He only has 10% heart function, so it was a very major heart attack. Any prayers appreciated!



As expected he didn't make it through the night, died around 8:45 pm. He did so in his sleep which was a blessing.

Thank you for the prayers, my wife said she experienced a calmness throughout the hectic day where she expected not to be "in control" of her emotions. 

Now comes the "fun" part. He will be buried at Ft. Indiantown Gap since he's a WWII veteran (served under Patton @ Battle of the Bulge among other battles). They will obviously dictate what day services are on. (edit: Wow, services and internment Thursday. Very surprised at the quick turn around. My wife is quite pleased!)


Edit: This site has been a great diversion this weekend. Nice to get on here and forget about life's cares for a while with a glass of wine.


----------



## Runningwolf

Craig, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Boatboy24

Very sorry to hear, Craig.


----------



## scurry64

Craig, praying that you and your family find peace in this difficult time.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> As expected he didn't make it through the night, died around 8:45 pm. He did so in his sleep which was a blessing.
> QUOTE]
> 
> So sorry for your loss Craig, my thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## TXWineDuo

Craig,
we are so sorry for you and your family's loss.

TXWineDuo


----------



## vernsgal

Sorry for your loss Craig


----------



## heatherd

So sorry for your loss Craig.


----------



## the_rayway

I'm so sorry for your loss. Peace to you and your family.


----------



## Rocky

Craig, you have our sympathy for your loss. He must have been a real "youngster" at the Battle of the Bulge. That was back at the time when young men felt an obligation to serve.

This past week, my Bride and I bottled all of our bulk aging (i.e. > 16 months for reds, > 6 months for whites) wines:

87 bottles of Sauvignon Blanc
20 bottles of Old Vine Zinfandel
31 bottles of Merlot
30 bottles of Cabernet Sauvignon
30 bottles of Carmenere
87 bottles of Amarone
129 bottles of Cabernet Sauvignon-Sangiovese

We have about 25 gallons to move into bulk aging and then start our Spring line up, which so far is 18 gallons of Pinot Grigio and 18 gallons of Traminer-Riesling.


----------



## ibglowin

@ceeaton

Very sorry for your loss. Sounds like he lived a long and blessed life.


----------



## sour_grapes

My condolences, Craig. Good luck with the arrangements.


----------



## sour_grapes

I spent all day today (~15 hours) installing laminate flooring in my mom's house. I am having a remodeler's cocktail: a couple of Aleve washed down with red wine!


----------



## Hokapsig

bottled 20 cases of our General Braddock wine (a Fredonia/Catawba blend) and 27 cases of our Cranberry Pomegranate wine, when I found out that my printer ribbon had reached its end and we couldn't print anymore labels for the show on Saturday. We made a decision to buy a 6 pack of print cartridges to remedy any future issues with the printer. 

On Thursday, we have another 65 gallons of Fredonia, 30 gallons of Concord, 30 of Niagara, 50 Catawbas and 50 Seyval Blancs coming in to fill the tanks. we will have one tank left to unbottle our Tramminette and possibly blend with Julies Tramminette or possibly some Niagara.

Wine show on Saturday....


----------



## Natrix

Just started a WE Selection Amarone kit. 
Can't wait a year !!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, I went roller skating with my wife. And about 20 cub scouts. It was fun, and I didn't break anything!!!


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> Tonight, I went roller skating with my wife. And about 20 cub scouts. It was fun, and I didn't break anything!!!



You're a brave man Jim! Good for you!!


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I spent all day today (~15 hours) installing laminate flooring in my mom's house. I am having a remodeler's cocktail: a couple of Aleve washed down with red wine!



Well, another 15 hours, and another 300 sq. ft. of laminate down. I am really hurting!!


----------



## cmason1957

My wife suggested that she and I could install some type of flooring in our bedroom to help with her allergies. I very quickly explained to her that she had lost her mind.


----------



## ibglowin

Which begs the question: 

How many Physicist does it take to install laminate flooring......... 



sour_grapes said:


> Well, another 15 hours, and another 300 sq. ft. of laminate down. I am really hurting!!


----------



## wpt-me

Making a White Grape peach. Using Welches 100% juice and 
Del Monte sliced peaches with heavy syrup.

Bill


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Which begs the question:
> 
> How many Physicist does it take to install laminate flooring.........



A: One. (Which I see you anticipated by using the singular in your question! :^)

Q: How many chemists?
A: Unknown. We'll let you know as soon as any attempt it!


----------



## sour_grapes

WAIT, wait, can I change my answer before the exam is over?



ibglowin said:


> Which begs the question:
> 
> How many Physicist does it take to install laminate flooring.........



A: Three. One to derive the general theory of laminate flooring, one to show that this solution is not actually applicable in all possible cases, and one to install the flooring!


----------



## bakervinyard

pulled up 2 rooms of rug in our summer house. Wifey wanted laminate floors in stead of rugs, ok. I take a day off of work drive 1 1/2 hours to the Cape, buy the laminate lug it up to the second floor. Wife changes her mind, again. Bring the flooring back to the store. Still don't have anything on the floors. Summer is coming quick. Wish she would make up her mind. Did I tell you she wants to replace the cabinets and take down a wall in our house ? Yeah right. Bakervinyard


----------



## sour_grapes

bakervinyard said:


> Still don't have anything on the floors. Summer is coming quick. Wish she would make up her mind.



You know where this ends, right? In light of the coming summer, she makes a quick decision to JUST GET LAMINATE!


----------



## ceeaton

Spent the day being as supportive of my wife as I imagine I've ever been. She spent the day with her brother sifting (literally) through her Dad's stuff making sure he didn't hide something of value in the rubish (they found a second will at the back of his filing cabinet with the chainsaw manual). I spent the day catching up on laundry (8 loads and counting) making food for tomorrow and cleaning the house. Actually somewhat enjoyed a day off from work, until I got a text late this afternoon directing me to a "rush" problem. New customer that obviously is time management challenged as they took three weeks too long to get us the files yet needed them 3 days quicker. Oh well, nice to feel needed.

Tomorrow promises to be a long day. Planning to get up and feed the kids a big breakfast (not going to eat lunch until 2pm or later, so much for regular meals (great for my two type 1 diabetics)). Looking forward to a nice glass of dry red wine and a leisurely waltz through these forums at the end of the day.


----------



## cmason1957

I spent the evening giving a talk at the local library on how to make wine. Whenever I do something like that I try to take some wine for sampling, but the library said no alcohol, so it was a dry night. I did stay a wine kit with them, showing them how to read a hydrometer, mix things, clean and sanitize. On the plus side I got to start a Winexpert Montepulciano. It certainly smelled good. When I got home I tweaked the alcohol up just a bit and added extra tannins. I'll probably add some fruit of some sort this weekend, not sure what, yet.


----------



## mjrisenhoover

I pulled weeds around my vines most of the afternoon, then this evening the wife and I went to the local wine bar and as always I tried to guess the grapes on a flight of three red wines. A zinfandel, a cab franc, and a carmenere. I got zero right, nada, zilch. Oh well it was fun and the wines were good.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Tomorrow promises to be a long day.



Good luck, Craig!


----------



## Steve_M

Craig,
Good luck today for you and family.

Steve


----------



## Boatboy24

Hope your day goes well, @ceeaton .


----------



## Steve_M

Let the Jameson pour!

Steve


----------



## ceeaton

What a long day! Glad it is over, but things went very well. My wife nailed the eulogy, which was incredible, had people laughing and me sobbing. First open casket funeral for any of my kids, was tough on them, especially Christopher who really misses his grandpa.

The internment at the Gap was incredibly well done, as it usually is. The 21 gun salute followed by taps was too much for me to handle. Like I said, glad it's over. Drinking a beer to see if I can handle a glass of wine later tonight with my wife without passing out.

Thank you all for your ongoing concern.


----------



## Julie

Glag to hear everything went well, Craig


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> The 21 gun salute followed by taps was too much for me to handle.


 
Yeah, this moment was the closest I came to tears at my dad's funeral a couple of years ago. (Korea Vet, USMC, lots of heavy action.) Glad your FIL's service went well (as these things go).


----------



## ceeaton

Finally sitting here looking at the forum drinking a long awaited glass of wine. Spent most of my day running the girls to play practice and my son to baseball practice, only to watch it snow as they took batting practice. I feel like I did when we went to Mont Tremblant back in the late 80's, skied all day, then sat around a fire drinking any favorite beverage. I'm beat. Just got an impromptu backrub from my better half which isn't helping my cause to stay awake.

Maybe tomorrow I can get something wine oriented done. Need to or we soon won't be able to get to the entrance of the basement, the carboys are piling up like sheep looking for their next pasture. Baaaaah.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Bottled some Dragons Blood I started in January, turned out great.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Starting 5 gallons of Walker's Catawba grape juice. I was surprised at the color of it. It looks like a very strong dark tea.


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching my Villanova Wildcats.


----------



## Natrix

Busy day.
Racking my WE amarone kit for secondary. Stabilizing, degasing and clearing my Island mist kit. Washing two 20 years old 6 gal carboy and 5 half gallon bottle given to me by a friends of my father.
Lots of dish washing...


----------



## Hokapsig

yesterday we sold wine at the Wine spectacular in Pittsburgh. We rolled out our new wine called General Braddock which is a Fredonia/Catawba blend. We sold out of 3 wines (our Battlefield Blush, Catawba and Diamond). 

We got a shipment of juice in this week and we need to finish a bunch of wines and get the labels approved by the TTB. During dinner at a local restaurant, we spoke with the owner about carrying our wines in the bar and restaurant, which he was receptive to do. Tasting will be scheduled for this week. Woo hoo!!!


----------



## Julie

Congrats Bill that is wonderful!


----------



## chatters

Today I carried out pigeage by hand on my Shiraz two times...squelchy joy...now for the third...


----------



## Boatboy24

Kids are on spring break. I'm off today and we're headed downtown to the Smithsonian Museum of Natural History.


----------



## Boatboy24

chatters said:


> Today I carried out pigeage by hand on my Shiraz two times...squelchy joy...now for the third...



I had to google 'pigeage'.  You really do learn something every day.


----------



## sour_grapes

chatters said:


> Today I carried out pigeage by hand on my Shiraz two times...squelchy joy...now for the third...





Boatboy24 said:


> I had to google 'pigeage'.  You really do learn something every day.



Me too! .


----------



## ceeaton

chatters said:


> Today I carried out pigeage by hand on my Shiraz two times...squelchy joy...now for the third...





Boatboy24 said:


> I had to google 'pigeage'.  You really do learn something every day.





sour_grapes said:


> Me too! .



...Me three!


----------



## Boatboy24

Shopping for a replacement for Mrs. Boatboy's iPhone. She dropped it, screen down, on the driveway this afternoon.  Two things going for me: 1) it was an iPhone 5C (cheap), 2) she barely wanted that (upgraded from a dumb phone) and doesn't care the least about gadgets or technology.


----------



## reefman

I'm just the opposite...I just bought a pack of Bluetooth light bulbs that I control from my iPhone.
There are separate bulbs for the bedroom vs. living room. (light color and intensity are changable.)
I love technology!


----------



## Hokapsig

Wife's day to cook dinner, so we went out to Chili's.... Ordered a big container of Reduless and 3 pounds of Sorbate from Presque Isle. I would like to take off Friday to use up the last of my leftover vacation from 3025, but people are scheduling meetings for that day. Argh.....

will fertilize the lawn tomorrow, but we have to clean the house for Easter.


----------



## bchilders

The last day of the work week for me, off tomorrow but sadly had to take it off to get my taxes done. Started off today with a two egg, spinach and shallot omelette with home grow hot pepper flake. Yumm


----------



## ffemt128

Hoping to finish up painting the trim in my dining room today. I have to prime and paint and then the remodel project will be complete. It was a total gut job. Rewired and insulated. I managed to save the old trim since the house was built in 1903 and had to shim out all the studs to accommodate the lack of plaster and rock lathe. If I can finish today it will be exactly 2 weeks from start to finish of the project. Not to shabby for a one man crew. 

Hoping to back sweeten some of my blended wines this weekend and also bottle the Cab I have for my nieces wedding so I can get it out of here next weekend when my wife goes up for the bridal shower.


----------



## sour_grapes

ffemt128 said:


> If I can finish today it will be exactly 2 weeks from start to finish of the project.



Wow, nice work, Doug!


----------



## bakervinyard

If I can finish today it will be exactly 2 weeks from start to finish of the project.

Hey Doug you're making me look bad. I've been restoring the outside of my house for 7 years. I still have 2/3 of one side to shingle. Lol, Bakervinyard


----------



## Boatboy24

Just finished stuffing over 100 plastic eggs with candy. We are hosting part of my family and my M-I-L tomorrow. So, I'm running around today. Off to pick up the Honeybaked ham shortly, then my youngest has T-ball practice (who does this on Easter weekend, by the way!!?? First one of the season too!). Grocery store, mow lawn, hopefully go for a run.


----------



## Julie

bakervinyard said:


> If I can finish today it will be exactly 2 weeks from start to finish of the project.
> 
> Hey Doug you're making me look bad. I've been restoring the outside of my house for 7 years. I still have 2/3 of one side to shingle. Lol, Bakervinyard



My husband has you beat, been remodeling the inside for 10 years now!


----------



## Runningwolf

Planting a Honey Crisp and Red Delicious Apple Trees I got at Tractor Supply. They have nice trees on sale right now for $19.00 . These will complement all the other apple and pear trees I planted. Hoping to have a nice productive orchard by the time I retire some day for wine and cider making. The HoneyCrisp is more for eating the red delicious will add that extra bite for cider.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Just finished stuffing over 100 plastic eggs with candy. We are hosting part of my family and my M-I-L tomorrow. So, I'm running around today. Off to pick up the Honeybaked ham shortly, then my youngest has T-ball practice (who does this on Easter weekend, by the way!!?? First one of the season too!). Grocery store, mow lawn, hopefully go for a run.



I was amazed that they had cancelled this weekends baseball practice for my son. They have had a practice on Sunday a few weeks ago that no one showed up to, so I think they got the message!


----------



## Boatboy24

Celebrating another Villanova win. My Wildcats are going to the Final Four!!


----------



## the_rayway

Happy Easter to those who celebrate!!
(Happy late spring solstice to everyone else!)


----------



## Boatboy24

Two egg hunts down. One more to go.


----------



## roger80465

the_rayway said:


> Happy Easter to those who celebrate!!
> (Happy late spring solstice to everyone else!)



Oh the things our pets tolerate for us humans. THAT is unconditional love! Happy Easter right back at ya!


----------



## ffemt128

Here's a pick of the finished dining room and also what it looked like when I started. Two weeks and one day. I finished on Saturday so it was done for Easter. Still need to hang curtains but we need to buy them first. Hardwood floors were done 4 years ago and I was able to keep and reuse the original trim. That was important to me since the house was built in 1903.


----------



## the_rayway

We are celebrating! Bryan accepted a terrific job this morning.

Yaay for the Hall family!


----------



## Boatboy24

the_rayway said:


> We are celebrating! Bryan accepted a terrific job this morning.
> 
> Yaay for the Hall family!



Well, that didn't take long! Congrats, Bryan!!


----------



## vernsgal

the_rayway said:


> We are celebrating! Bryan accepted a terrific job this morning.
> 
> Yaay for the Hall family!



I'm so glad for you guys! Congrats!!


----------



## vernsgal

Packing. After having these two grandbabies here for Easter ,now have to go to their place for 2 weeks to help them pack.(They're moving back here to BC)


----------



## Rocky

Doug, the room looks great. I really love that old construction. Are they 10' ceilings? The wood trim is great and even more impressive when one considers that it was all done with hand tools; no table saws, miter saws or nail guns. I am considering a project of buying an older house to restore and sell, both to make some money (or at least no lose any money) and have something to do. The problem is, most of the homes I would like are in some "tough" areas. There are a couple areas around Columbus, in the city, that people are moving back to and homes are really spectacular and bring good money. Still looking.


----------



## the_rayway

vernsgal said:


> Packing. After having these two grandbabies here for Easter ,now have to go to their place for 2 weeks to help them pack.(They're moving back here to BC)



Your grandbabies are beautiful!


----------



## vernsgal

the_rayway said:


> Your grandbabies are beautiful!



Thank you! I know I'm biased so love to hear that from others !


----------



## ceeaton

Off to see if we can get my son's baseball practice in without getting too wet. Short term forecast shows light rain ending by 10:30 am which will work. I'll drop him off and head to the local grocery store for some chicken parmesean makings for dinner this evening. Then head back to help out at practice, if I am any help. Plan on bottling a few beers from the keg for tomorrow and then bottling a batch of white wine, just don't know which one yet. May have to degass if it doesn't pass the bottle "poof" test.


----------



## Johnd

Gonna meet this morning with the roofer who will roof the wine room when it's framed, then measure SO2 in the barrels and top up/sulfite as needed, then off to baseball orientation with my boy. Pick up a brisket on the way home, prepare it to go on the Primo tomorrow AM for an afternoon delight. Hope to sample and adjust acid on the WE NZ Sauvignon Blanc this evening.


----------



## Boatboy24

Oldest's morning baseball practice is rained out. Supposed to clear by mid-day, so we'll see what happens with the youngest's practice at 3:00. So an unanticipated quiet morning. Enjoying cartoons and coffee (for me) with the kiddos on the couch. 

Edit: Upon reviewing some of my notes, I realized yesterday was the day I was scheduled to move the Aglianico and WE LE Super Tuscan from their barrels. Off to the winery!!


----------



## ceeaton

Youngest son's practice canceled at 9:08 am, eight minutes after I checked my email for the last time. So went and waited, went to the store once it was apparent that no one was showing up, so no great loss. Actually gained 1.5 hours to work on beer and wine (not drinking, making).

Coach said in his email the field was a mess. Pitchers mound was dry and it wasn't even covered. Clearing here now and can see blue sky to the West.


----------



## Hokapsig

Took off yesterday as my final vacation day of 2015 and taught the first day of an OSHA class in Youngstown. Came home from OH and conducted a tasting for my wife's aunt's women's club. Got up this morning to drive to OH and finish the class, then stopped in to see Charlie at Luva Bella and picked up 2 buckets of Petit Sirah and 2 buckets of Cab Franc. I'll add a dark chocolate bar to the Cab Franc after fermentation....


----------



## sour_grapes

Don Ho, I am tired just reading that!!


----------



## vernsgal

Did I ever mention I'm getting too old for full time days with a 3 month and a 26 month old? 
I have little memory of my day other than a lot of baby spit and baby hipping.


----------



## Boatboy24

Nervously awaiting tonight's NCAA Basketball Championship. Let's go 'Nova!!!


----------



## ffemt128

Blended my A-Do yesterday as well as racked and back sweetened Fredonia, Concord, Niagra and Catawba. Should be bottling about 50 gallons next weekend...


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Nervously awaiting tonight's NCAA Basketball Championship. Let's go 'Nova!!!



Jim? Are you still alive, Jim? Have you come to yet?


----------



## olusteebus

Racked 6 gallons of Sauvignon Blanc made from juice, 6 gallons of Grand Cru Merlot, 6 gallons of merlot from juice and 5 gallons of blackberry from Jam. Got to bottle in the next week or so.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Jim? Are you still alive, Jim? Have you come to yet?



Holy cow, what a game!!!


----------



## ibglowin

What a shot. Very good game for sure!



Boatboy24 said:


> Holy cow, what a game!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Reliving the victory. My oldest asked if we could watch the Villanova game from Monday night. Of course, I obliged.


----------



## ffemt128

Cut the grass for the first time last night and moved all my tools from the downstairs bathroom to the garage so that I can tear out the floor this weekend and figure out where I need to move all the plumbing so that I can start remodeling that room as well.


----------



## ffemt128

Sanitized bottles last night in preparation of bottling 10 gallons of Catawba today. Also managed to get 5 1/2 gallons of Niagra filtered and bottled. So nice to be able to filter and bottle at the same time.


----------



## reefman

ffemt128 said:


> Cut the grass for the first time last night and moved all my tools from the downstairs bathroom to the garage so that I can tear out the floor this weekend and figure out where I need to move all the plumbing so that I can start remodeling that room as well.



I was in Pittsburgh last weekend and it snowed!!!


----------



## Julie

reefman said:


> I was in Pittsburgh last weekend and it snowed!!!



Don't worry it is back to snow again and why in the he11 did you not tell us you would be in town?


----------



## reefman

It was a quick trip to see my Grandsons music recital at Duquesne University. Drove up Saturday morning and drove back Sunday afternoon. I was barely in town for 24 hours. Next time I'll be sure to let you know....and I'll bring some wine for you to critique. My last few batches just were not as good as previous batches.....must have something to do with the water in Delaware vs. Maryland.
Unfortunately, I'm traveling more with my new job and have less time to make wine and visit.
I'll be in Roanoke VA for a couple days next week.


----------



## the_rayway

We had my daughter's 6th birthday yesterday. 6!!! Holy cow! How did that happen so fast?
She requested pancakes at Stella's, chocolate chip banana


----------



## sour_grapes

the_rayway said:


> We had my daughter's 6th birthday yesterday. 6!!! Holy cow! How did that happen so fast?



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ4VQBVyZwA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQ4VQBVyZwA[/ame]


----------



## Boatboy24

Delabeling bottles. I have 3, maybe 4 batches to bottle before the end of the month to make room for the Chileans. 

Weather permitting, we are supposed to have the boys' first baseball games of the season this afternoon. But it's been raining and snowing on and off for the last couple hours.


----------



## cmason1957

Bottling old vines Zinfandel, Chianti, and Barbara. All from juice buckets. My wife is going to be meeting an old friend for lunch, this morning she posted to help me. I will always say yes to that. 

Afternoon mash be time for making summer beer.


----------



## Hokapsig

after inviting myself in to ffemt's house, eating his pizza and drinking his wines, I ended up taking a day of vacation to do some side training work and finished up today. The rest of the day is to be completing taxes and prepping for a wine tasting tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

Boatboy24 said:


> Delabeling bottles. I have 3, maybe 4 batches to bottle before the end of the month to make room for the Chileans.
> 
> Weather permitting, we are supposed to have the boys' first baseball games of the season this afternoon. But it's been raining and snowing on and off for the last couple hours.



Well, they closed the fields, so no games today. It's cold and windy out there - not a nice day to be outside. So I've decided to cook up some comfort food. Spaghetti and meatballs for dinner tonight. Just got back from the store and about to whip up a batch of meatballs and some sauce. Then let it all simmer for the remainder of the afternoon.


----------



## ceeaton

Had field clean up day for my son's home baseball field. Problem is the rest of the team didn't show up. We helped a few of the coaches from other teams clean up, boy I'm tired. Back is tightening up too, will loosen with some alcohol this afternoon.

Picked up a london broil to do tonight with twice baked potatoes and a vege. Figuring out what red wine I'm going to add for the marinate, I've got a few to choose from, probably just a boxed Cab Sauv I use for topping up.

Moved my SE Valpolicella kit just now. Went from a mexican glass to a better bottle, so I had a pretty hefty glass for samples. Tasting pretty good for only being started last November. I can pick out some unusual but good aromas, I think from the dried elderberries that came with the kit. Will wait a while until I make the decision on any more tannins, pretty good at this point (adding 6 lbs of used Dornfelder skins appears to have helped the nose a bit too).

Time now to get off my duff and bottle a Pinot Grigio kit I degassed last weekend. Need to make room for Spring juices.

Edit: 29 1/2 bottles of Pinot Grigio bottled. Cleaned up and now have the grill going with the London Broil. Twiced baked taters are in the oven. Bagged salad being bought by my wife hopefully on her way home from cleaning/organizing her Dad's old place so they can sell it, eventually.


----------



## the_rayway

Survived Bronwyn's birthday party at Kid City. Wow. I'm exhausted!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Taking my coffee downstairs and about to get the Sauvignon Blanc Rose underway. Then church, followed by lunch. This afternoon, we have a short hike with the cub scouts, then I'll mow the lawn and grill a nice steak dinner.


----------



## Boatboy24

Our tenth anniversary is next month. Just booked a trip to take Mrs Boatboy to the gulf shores of Clearwater Beach for a few days.


----------



## Tom

Had a bone scan today.

Wednesday is CHEMO


----------



## sour_grapes

Best of luck, Tom. Sorry for your troubles.


----------



## roger80465

Tom said:


> Had a bone scan today.
> 
> Wednesday is CHEMO



That does not sound fun.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## Tnuscan

Tom said:


> Had a bone scan today.
> 
> Wednesday is CHEMO



Wish you the best! Went thru it in 2008 . Be strong, eat as healthy as you can. Nutrition, nutrition, nutrition.


----------



## Tom

Tnuscan said:


> Wish you the best! Went thru it in 2008 . Be strong, eat as healthy as you can. Nutrition, nutrition, nutrition.



This is 2nd time around. Did chemo last yr for same thing (prostate). It came back


----------



## ibglowin

Tomstrong!


----------



## Tnuscan

Tom said:


> This is 2nd time around. Did chemo last yr for same thing (prostate). It came back



Be keeping you in my prayers, I'm sure you'll beat it this time.


----------



## ceeaton

Had my Son's first baseball game this evening. Was nice until the sun went down. When I was looking up directions to the field the other night, I noticed that the vineyard where I got my grapes last fall was about 200 yards up the road.

So after dropping my Son off at the game, went to visit Jeff, the owner, and see how his fall wines were doing. Got a taste of a few nice white blends, a really nice Cab Franc/Cab Sauv/Petite Verdot blend and a nice oaky Pinotage, first time I had every tried that grape varietal. Had to stop there or else I'd have issues driving home. Only visited for 20 minutes or so (he was in the middle of a backhoe project) and the game lasted until 8:15 pm, so I was fine by then.


----------



## JohnT

... so, a little play time for your son, and a little play time for you as well! I just bet that the game was far more interesting once you did a little "Sampling"!!


----------



## Tom

Got my Chemo Port in today.Getting ready for round two.


----------



## NorCal

All the best to you Tom


----------



## Tnuscan

Tom, 
Same here, Wish you the best in every way!!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching the Caps eviscerate the Flyers. Brutal game.


----------



## vernsgal

Stay strong Tom !


----------



## ffemt128

Back sweetened 12 gallons of Skeeter Pee to 1.010.


----------



## barbiek

Playing now ya see me now ya don't and chereaids with the sun and rain! It was raining so I came in the house and waited on the porch for it to stop and it did so I went out and finished planting one of my flower gardens. It started raining hard. Came in took my garden clothes off and now the sun is shining!


----------



## Boatboy24

9am baseball game rained out. Will see what happens with the 1pm game. I should take advantage of the time and bottle my 2015 WE LR Super Tuscan, but I'm feeling lazy. Searching for motivation...


----------



## sour_grapes

Decided to take advantage of some nice (if chilly) weather and change the brake pads. Friends coming over for dinner later for a sous vide beef roast.


----------



## Johnd

Coached my sons 9 yo baseball team this morning, first game, first win! Filtered and bottled two wines, my DB variant with 24# fruit, and a blueberry Pinot noir made from the in laws blueberries and a WE kit. Popeyes chicken for dinner, bout to start capsuling and labeling the wines.


----------



## jgmann67

Listening to Pink Floyd, starting an Eclipse OVZ and tasting my Amarones... Getting comfortably numb, myself.


----------



## dcbrown73

jgmann67 said:


> Listening to Pink Floyd, starting an Eclipse OVZ and tasting my Amarones... Getting comfortably numb, myself.



I listen to Floyd last weekend for the first time since I moved to the NYC area. (11 years ago) I kind of got burnt out on them for a while (local radio played them and Rush to death) I was glad to listen to them again. I will put them back into my playlist. 

Though I know how much Rush is loved, but I'm pretty sure they will never make it back in. (Every 3rd song used to be Rush, I'm pretty much done with Rush)


----------



## ceeaton

Going to Harford Vineyards to get some Chilean juice and grapes. Love this time of the year! Hopefully can meet up and swap a few bottles with Boatboy Jim and his friend.


----------



## ffemt128

Hoping to rack my Elderberry wine today at lunch then after work I'm going to get the bathroom remodel into primer then pick up paint and tile. May have to turn the heat on if I prime. 55 degrees will take a long time to dry.


----------



## Boatboy24

Whew! Relaxing after a busy day. Drove up to Harford Vineyard this morning to pick up my juice and grapes. Enjoyed meeting Craig ( @ceeaton ) and seeing my friend Jeff, who lurks here. Stopped on the way home to have lunch with my sister. Got home and did the crushing and desteming of my 6 lugs by hand. Note: sitting on a bucket and crushing/desteming grapes by hand for two hours can induce pain for old guys. Picked the kids up at the bus stop (a treat I don't normally get). Then added KMeta, Lallzyme EX, and oak chips to each of the fermenters. Mrs. Boatboy is at the movies with some of her girlfriends, so the boys and I are cooking up some hot dogs for dinner. Easy Peasy.


----------



## JohnT

It has been a really tough week, so it is the comfy chair and wine for me tonight. Tomorrow it is a deep clean for the winery and my equipment. Got to prepare for Chilean!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Whew! Relaxing after a busy day. Drove up to Harford Vineyard this morning to pick up my juice and grapes. Enjoyed meeting Craig ( @ceeaton ) and seeing my friend Jeff, who lurks here. Stopped on the way home to have lunch with my sister. Got home and did the crushing and desteming of my 6 lugs by hand. Note: sitting on a bucket and crushing/desteming grapes by hand for two hours can induce pain for old guys. Picked the kids up at the bus stop (a treat I don't normally get). Then added KMeta, Lallzyme EX, and oak chips to each of the fermenters. Mrs. Boatboy is at the movies with some of her girlfriends, so the boys and I are cooking up some hot dogs for dinner. Easy Peasy.



Yes, a busy day. Harford, drive up and change a Dr's appt, Giant for supplies, desteming only one lug of grapes (can't imagine 6, destemer/crusher just moved up the list), added Kmeta, did 4 loads of laundry, pizza dough, made pizzas, now eating pizza and drinking a beer and wondering if I can give due diligence to one of Jim's wines he lavishly bestowed on me. 

Really enjoyed meeting Jim and his old friend Jeff, just hope I didn't talk their ears off (might be why he's so tired). Just wish we were all a bit closer to each other and could do at least a quarterly meet up. It's amazing how much information you can transfer and how much you can learn with a short face to face visit. Looking forward to fall grapes at Harford!

Now to get off my butt and open up some of these buckets and do some testing. Guessing they are still about 45*F at this point. They are sealed an could probably wait until tomorrow....zzz...zzz...zzz.


----------



## ceeaton

Needed some new Sodium Hydroxide to make sure I wasn't nuts (tests showed strange results), so I figured if I'm taking a 30 minute field trip, might as well make the trip worth while. Made an Eclipse Sonoma Dry Creek Chardonnay last October, and have always planned to gift 1/2 of it to my Mom for her birthday at the end of June. 

She had a bottle around Christmas, but at that point it was very fruity and she prefers a dry white wine (it was dry but the fruit that was expressed made it seem off dry). But on tasting it against a younger version that my older brother made, it seemed to be much drier. 

They (my Mom and Step Father) tend not to be around when her birthday rolls around, so I took a preemptive calculated risk and dropped the case off this morning. I have to admit she was more concerned about the lack of asparagus (every Spring she gets my first pickings from the patch) than the fact that she gained 12 bottles of very good wine.

She did have a dinner planned her sister and some of her kids (aunt and cousins to me) at a greek place that was BYOA (bring your own alcohol), so she is planning to take a bottle or two, which will hopefully give me some good feedback, if she decides to share it with me.


----------



## Boatboy24

We are doing a 5k this morning to raise money for Cystic Fibrosis. It's 50 degrees and pouring rain.  It'll be fun, but I'd prefer 60 and bright sunshine.


----------



## vernsgal

Today I have to cap and label these .Tomorrow is supposed to reach 25c, so I would like to work outside in the sunshine!


----------



## Hokapsig

bottled another 12 gallons of Cranberry Pomegranate, racked 12 gallons of Petit Syrah and 12 Cab Franc. Added oak to the syrah and the cab franc, and added 3 ounces of German dark chocolate to the cab franc. Backsweetening of our concord Niagara blush and the straight Catawba for this weekends bottling. Submitted 6 more labels to the TTB.


----------



## bakervinyard

@vernsgal, Today I have to cap and label these. I thought I did good bottling my Pinot Noir and Merlot from the fall of 2014. I don't do caps or labels unless I gift them. Bakervinyard


----------



## vernsgal

bakervinyard said:


> @vernsgal, Today I have to cap and label these. I thought I did good bottling my Pinot Noir and Merlot from the fall of 2014. I don't do caps or labels unless I gift them. Bakervinyard



I have too many different ones not to label lol. Also it's my hobby so ,most times, I enjoy capping and labelling them


----------



## jgmann67

I don't feel like I finished the job until the wine is capsuled, labeled and placed on the rack. Just did the Luna Bianca on Tuesday. We tasted it with dinner last night. SWMBO really likes it - more than the oaky chard from last year. I told her that taster will have to tide her over a couple months.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Picked up 6 gallons of Carmenere and 2 lugs of grapes this morning at Consumers, the family helped destem, only took an hour or so. Yeast starter, enzymes etc added. Couldn't have gone any smoother so far. Used 71-B yeast and will age on heavy toast French oak. Trying to replicate a deep earthy Carmenere with a fruity back drop, time will tell!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Resting. Spent the night in Baltimore's inner harbor aboard the USS Constellation with a bunch of Cub Scouts. It was fun, but there was little sleep involved.


----------



## Julie

Well we took our first step towards retirement today, we bought a motor home!


----------



## ceeaton

Julie said:


> Well we took our first step towards retirement today, we bought a motor home!



How can you even think of retirement if you are only 29 yrs old?


----------



## Julie

ceeaton said:


> How can you even think of retirement if you are only 29 yrs old?



Lol, I knew there was a reason why I liked you


----------



## cmason1957

I spent yesterday with family and friends. My baby girl for married. Last one is hitched up. My feet are killing me, but a great time was had by all.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just whipped up some Tzatziki sauce and chicken marinade. Greek chicken pitas for din-din tonight. My parents and my mother-in-law will be joining us. After what feels like an eternity, the sun is shining.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> ... After what feels like an eternity, the sun is shining.



Don't blink, you may miss the sun. Looks like rain off and on starting tomorrow through Saturday. Gotta get the lawn done today or I'll have to cut and bale it next week.

Edit: shouldn't have said that. Went out and had a flat tire on the garden tractor, tube broke in the right front. Fortunately I have a Tractor Supply about 15 miles away, got a new tube (actually 2, left front has a slow leak), now watching youtube videos to remind myself how to get the fricken tire back on w/o putting a hole in the tube. Should have just bought a new tire assembly for $49.99, would have been much easier.


----------



## mnwc2004

Bottled my Shiraz today. It's hard to see in the photos but I used a red colored bottle. I think it goes nicely with my labels. I had a large glass left over to sample! Yes, I know it's too early to drink it, call the wine police! 
Time to put these bottles to bed for a year or so.


----------



## vernsgal

Kids got in last night late.Bed at 2:30 am. Babygirl had me up at 5.,still an awesome morning. Babygirl saw her 1st moth and it was a beauty!


----------



## Hokapsig

Sanitized bottles and backsweetened the Mango wine from last year. Catawba is ready for bottling and Battlefield Blush will be backsweetened for bottling on Saturday....


----------



## Tom

Had #2 Chemo today. Also got the Newlaster in the new arm device.


----------



## Tnuscan

Tom said:


> Had #2 Chemo today. Also got the Newlaster in the new arm device.



Hi Tom, 
I've been wondering how you were doing. I'm praying for healing and great health your way.
Cheers!


----------



## vernsgal

Tom said:


> Had #2 Chemo today. Also got the Newlaster in the new arm device.



I sure hope this all works this time Thoughts are on you.

What's a Newlaster?


----------



## JohnT

Tom said:


> Had #2 Chemo today. Also got the Newlaster in the new arm device.


 

Hang in there Tom, we are all rooting for ya!


----------



## Matty_Kay

Pressed my Carmenere this morning before everyone in the house woke up,ended up with 7 gallons total. Will rack tomorrow morning, add mlb and oak.


----------



## ceeaton

Looking at the radar, yard work isn't looking too promising this afternoon. Front coming through around 2pm. Was planning on racking this morning and cleaning some bottles, then my daughter came down to my dungeon and announced that my wine kits showed up. I ordered an OB Cranberry Craze for my wife, since it is still her favorite and she only has a few bottles left. So since she ordered one, I ordered one from LP since it was 40% off (got a SE Vieux Chateau Du Roi). Was expecting the LP kit since I get shipments the next day when I order early, two days if I order after they close. But the MoreWine kit I wasn't expecting since it is free shipping, but dang, it was sitting on the front porch too!

Now I have to hit the store and get a few odds and ends that I threw into the OB kit last Spring (I wonder what I was thinking on some of them) and will probably make it when the front comes through and re-wets the yard. I can go out now and do some trimming/weeding until lunch and put a partial check mark beside that one. Tomorrow should be nice (and cool) so it will be a good day for my fat body to do yard work and complete that checkmark (it's all about the list). 

Nice when a plan comes together, although it wasn't the original one.

Edit: Got the trimming and 3/4 of the lawn done, plus some of the neighbors lawn that I measured at 14". Squall line just hit, so yard work done. Time to take a shower and head north to pick up my Son (at work) and hit the Giant on the way home. Hoping this rain is out-a-here by grill time. Would love to do some pork shish kabobs for dinner over charcoal.


----------



## barbiek

Racking, additives, cleaning, my 1 gal experiments are killing me! So much work for 1 gal! And I have 4 more 1gal to go ugh that is till I move on to the 5 gal carboys and I have 2 LE kits on deck! Good thing we got shitty weather today!  the only time I like shitty weather is when all my wine is calling for my attention lol goodluck Tom. Best wishes


----------



## dcbrown73

Heading to the city to celebrate my buddy's 50th birthday.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ditching the kids and meeting some friends out at a Greek restaurant for some grownup time. 

Two baseball games and pictures earlier today. Then thunderstorms prevented yard work and forced me to nap for about a half hour.


----------



## vernsgal

Cleaning the inside of my car (hopefully tomorrow the outside gets done lol)Great happy hour with neighbors and their parents


----------



## Tnuscan

Feeling fine!


----------



## Hokapsig

Just did a weekend in Harrisburg for a college fraternity reunion/golf outing/cancer fundraiser. Great to see old friends and see what had become of guys that I had good times with in college. 

Stopped by a local winery and picked up some of thier overflow bottles for a good price, and stayed to taste some of thier wines.

It was announced at work last week that our plant would be closing at the end of the year. Yet another mismanagement step by the parent company. My only question is do I want to find another job that pays good with high stress, or do I want to take less in the paycheck for less stress?


----------



## ceeaton

Hokapsig said:


> Just did a weekend in Harrisburg for a college fraternity reunion/golf outing/cancer fundraiser. Great to see old friends and see what had become of guys that I had good times with in college.



I can guess the fraternity, which college? I'd also go with less stress. Some people say take the higher pay, but if the stress is high enough you won't be making the higher pay for very long.

Wife and I just tasted a peach/mango, a little too acidic at this point to leave dry, so calculating the simple syrup addition I need to add to get to 1.002. Also plan on cleaning lots of bottles today and bottling the Merlot blend I tasted last night. Will have to hide that one at my brothers place or else it will disappear quickly once it is in the bottle.

Rain, rain go away...


----------



## dcbrown73

Today I hope to start my Lodi Zinfandel. Possibly tomorrow. My winemaking partner in crime may be a bit tired today. (long week, up late, and up early this morning again) If so, tomorrow.


----------



## cmason1957

Today my wife and I decided to build a sitting area around our fire pit. We started at 9 am with the sod kicker (dang that's hard work). We finished up at 6 pm. Here's a few picture of what we did. We had laid out the main stones earlier, just to make certain we liked how it would look.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, that does seem like a lot of work! I prescribe Aleve and red wine.


----------



## Tnuscan

Great move, less grass to mow! lol

Hoping all that hard work will bring you many hours of enjoyment.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Julie

*Hospice*

My mother-in-law passed away last night. She was 88 and had Alzheimer Disease. She was in the hospital and recently a nursing home for the last 5 weeks. Last week the home called my husband and said they wanted to talk to him about hospice. They said his mom will never get better, her heart was only beating at a fraction of what it should. So we set up a meeting for Friday. My husband gets a call Thursday from the home and they tell him that his mom's liver and kidneys are shutting down and want his permission to put her on the comfort meds that is part of the hospice program now.

So we go Friday to the meeting, hospice explains that their job is to cater to her needs and make sure she is kept comfortable until the end. They monitor her very closely and work with the nursing staff. 

I never heard of this before but what a wonderful program and it is paid for thru Medicare. The nursing home actually placed my mother-in-law into a private room but only charged for a semi-private. She died very peacefully and I thank the hospice program for this.


----------



## Johnd

Watching 60 minutes report on a family of winemakers from Tuscany.


----------



## dcbrown73

@Julie

I'm sorry for you and your husband's loss. I went through this with my mother back in 2007 (58 years) and again with my grandfather in 2009 (89 years). Very tough to deal with. You both have my condolences.


----------



## Julie

Thank you David.


----------



## Boatboy24

@Julie : I'm not 'liking' the fact that you lost your mother-in-law, but the fact that she was so well taken care of. Sorry for your loss.

Jim


----------



## roger80465

Julie said:


> My mother-in-law passed away last night. She was 88 and had Alzheimer Disease. She was in the hospital and recently a nursing home for the last 5 weeks. Last week the home called my husband and said they wanted to talk to him about hospice. They said his mom will never get better, her heart was only beating at a fraction of what it should. So we set up a meeting for Friday. My husband gets a call Thursday from the home and they tell him that his mom's liver and kidneys are shutting down and want his permission to put her on the comfort meds that is part of the hospice program now.
> 
> So we go Friday to the meeting, hospice explains that their job is to cater to her needs and make sure she is kept comfortable until the end. They monitor her very closely and work with the nursing staff.
> 
> I never heard of this before but what a wonderful program and it is paid for thru Medicare. The nursing home actually placed my mother-in-law into a private room but only charged for a semi-private. She died very peacefully and I thank the hospice program for this.



I work in healthcare and many of the nurses I work with have said the most rewarding job they have ever had was working as a hospice nurse. It is truly a remarkable program.


----------



## sour_grapes

Julie: Like Jim, I "liked" your post, not for your loss, but for the humane outcome. My condolences. Good luck to you, your husband, and the rest of his family.

Much of what you wrote reads like what I hope my wife might write some day soon......


----------



## Hokapsig

ceeaton said:


> I can guess the fraternity, which college? I'd also go with less stress. Some people say take the higher pay, but if the stress is high enough you won't be making the higher pay for very long.
> 
> Wife and I just tasted a peach/mango, a little too acidic at this point to leave dry, so calculating the simple syrup addition I need to add to get to 1.002. Also plan on cleaning lots of bottles today and bottling the Merlot blend I tasted last night. Will have to hide that one at my brothers place or else it will disappear quickly once it is in the bottle.
> 
> Rain, rain go away...



Indiana University of PA.


----------



## Hokapsig

My son and I bottled 21 cases of our Battlefield Blush today. I have another 10 cases of Catawba to label as well as another 10 of Riesling.

We did a winefest at Ohiopyle yesterday in the pouring rain. Got our van stuck in the mud and the volunteers helped to tow us out. We took only 18 cases (figuring it was pouring rain and who's gonna stand in the rain to sample wine?). Sold TOTALLY out of all wine with 3 hours of the show to go, so we packed up and went home. We could have sold another 3 cases, but getting home and out of the rain seemed like a good trade off.

Another show this weekend and its a 2 day show.


----------



## the_rayway

@Julie I'm so sorry for your loss. Hospice care is truly a wonderful thing. Peace to you and your family during this time.


----------



## ibglowin

@Julie So very sorry for your loss. Hugs to you and your family.


----------



## ibglowin

Now, now you know that (NSAID's and alcohol) are a bad combination on your liver! Choose wisely.... LOL



sour_grapes said:


> I prescribe Aleve and red wine.


----------



## ceeaton

@Julie, sorry to hear of your loss. I'm sure it makes it a little easier on your husband knowing you are there to support him. Prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## Kraffty

@Julie, Our thoughts and sympathies are with you and your family. Hospice can serve such a helpful role in those last few days, so glad they were there for your Mother in Law and your entire Family too.
Mike


----------



## Hokapsig

Got my Cran Pom, Lemon Kiss, Simply Red Muscadine approved and the Noble Muscadine and Carlos Muscadine are corrected. Labeled 8 cases of Riesling and will do another 10 to 12 Cran Poms for this weekends festival in Perryopolis.


----------



## barbiek

@Julie sorry for your loss. Today finished tilling my garden, went and bought some plants to add with all my seeds I already have. Got my raised garden planted. And got some of my plants and seeds planted. My eyes are bigger than my gardens lol love going to the nursery! Plus saves me money...keeps me out of the hbs lol


----------



## Boatboy24

Had dinner with 3 of my best friends that I've known for over 30 years. A couple couldn't make it, but always good to see 'the boys', no matter how many of us there are.


----------



## JohnT

@Julie so sorry for your loss. She is in a better place now.


----------



## Julie

Thank you everyone for the well wishes. @JohnT yes she is in a better place. She had Alzheimer's and Mike's brother and his family catered to the disease. She thought my father-in-law was trying to kill her because she found her death certificate on his desk, another time she said he had a girlfriend living upstairs and another time, she went running up to Mike's brother's house (he lived in the cul-de-sac where they live) saying his father tried to kill her. And each time he would say "I"ll check it out Mom" and not once give her a hug and say "It"s ok Mom, I'm sure he really isn't"

So in the end, she took a pile of money out of their accounts, placed them in her name only and having it in trusted to her two granddaughters. My husband had to meet with them, the attorney's, and the bank manager because this was done after their will was made. Mike's brother will not talk to their father, so Mike has to run between them getting issues resolved.

What a freekin mess!!!!!! But I know she is a much happier person now


----------



## vernsgal

So sorry for your loss Julie .I hope the whole family can heal from this.A death in the family is hard.A death of the family can be a whole lot worse.


----------



## ceeaton

Nice long weekend for me, not for my wife. She was scheduled to work this weekend and she also works every other holiday, and this one was the every other one. So figured I'd make the best of it. I'm on my fifth load of laundry (I don't fold, that's her job when she gets home), racked two wines that were overdue to free up a carboy for the OB Cranberry Chianti that I'm about to rack out of the primary. Bottled the second part of my Merlot blend ( @Johnd - I made it a year!) and may bottle another unsuspecting victim if I can get it degassed, just not sure which one it will be.

A much nicer day outside than they forecasted, so may end up outside planting my tomato plants since it finally is staying warm around these parts. Latest I've ever done that.

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## jgmann67

Assembled the new BBQ grill and got the yard ready for Miss Thing's friends to come swimming.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Bottled the second part of my Merlot blend ( @Johnd - I made it a year!) and may bottle another unsuspecting victim if I can get it degassed, just not sure which one it will be.



I never doubted you @ceeaton!!!!


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> I never doubted you @ceeaton!!!!



I'm glad someone didn't doubt me, I know I did! Now let's see how creative I can get to allow the rest of my reds to hit one year without buying any more carboys. Right now I have empty 5 and 3 gallon carboys, but no 6's. I have one open 3, so I guess I could get another 3 and split a batch. Or I could just rack to a 5 and drink the rest (interesting proposition).

Oh heck, it's only 20 some dollars for a carboy. I've wasted that much brain power worrying about what I'll do. Don't have that much brain power to spare. Better to have too many carboys than not enough, just so I don't decide I need to fill all of the empty ones.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> I'm glad someone didn't doubt me, I know I did! Now let's see how creative I can get to allow the rest of my reds to hit one year without buying any more carboys. Right now I have empty 5 and 3 gallon carboys, but no 6's. I have one open 3, so I guess I could get another 3 and split a batch. Or I could just rack to a 5 and drink the rest (interesting proposition).
> 
> Oh heck, it's only 20 some dollars for a carboy. I've wasted that much brain power worrying about what I'll do. Don't have that much brain power to spare. Better to have too many carboys than not enough, just so I don't decide I need to fill all of the empty ones.



If you have the space, more carboys is the ticket. I've got 14 sixes and the three barrels, that's holding me pretty solid for now.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Assembled the new BBQ grill and got the yard ready for Miss Thing's friends to come swimming.



And the new grill is...?


----------



## vernsgal

Packing. I have to leave for the entire month of June!
Hubby's mom has alzheimer's and his sister is taking a month off to go to Europe(she usually looks after their mom.) She's in a home (his mom)but doesn't have full care yet.I have to get everything set up while I'm down there because the time has come that she needs "daily" care.
It'll be another month away from home and hubby.It seems I'm away a lot lately.My wines are all racked and sitting fine.At least hubby can keep an eye on the airlocks


----------



## ceeaton

Kim, great to hear you can help out a family member, not so great being away from your hubby for so long. Are you close enough you'll see him occasionally? Don't know what I'd do without my wife around, probably drink too much wine! Hoping for the best for you and your family.


----------



## Julie

Good luck Kim! It is just not easy watching someone living with that disease!


----------



## vernsgal

ceeaton said:


> Are you close enough you'll see him occasionally?


No it's too far a drive for me.It's about 550 km and over the stupid Coquihalla.


Julie said:


> It is just not easy watching someone living with that disease!


I know. I knew exactly where you were coming from in your post on it.It's real sad to watch someone deteriorate with it.
It's going to be a long month. Good news is the kids have moved down to the coast now so I'll be staying with them and tucking the grand babies in every night!


----------



## Julie

vernsgal said:


> I know. I knew exactly where you were coming from in your post on it.It's real sad to watch someone deteriorate with it.
> It's going to be a long month. Good news is the kids have moved down to the coast now so I'll be staying with them and tucking the grand babies in every night!



I imagine it will be a long month but the grand babies! Now there is a nice treat.


----------



## Hokapsig

we did a 2 day wine show, which was excessively hot on Saturday and very wet on Sunday. It felt good to help other wineries setting up and giving some of our slow pours to a winery next door to us. though we didn't do the sales of a week before, we had a nice time and earned some experience.

It was a $20 to enter show, which got you a wine glass and you could taste the 6 wineries which were there. A first for me was a woman who came later in the day and asked (rudely) to sample a sweet wine, which I obliged. She said fine, that she would take a glass of wine and a bottle. I said fine and gave her the price of a glass of wine and a bottle. She then lectured me that since she had paid her $20, that entitled her to unlimited glasses and bottles of wine from all the wineries present. I then explained that in the real world, you can have tastings of my wine, but if you want more, you gotta buck up. She went to the promoter in a huff, and he came back and bought her a bottle of wine and explained the way a wine tasting worked. 

$20 bucks for unlimited wine drinking and as many bottles as you can carry??? Sign me up too.....


----------



## ibglowin

We have the same type of Wine Festivals here in NM Memorial Day and Labor Day weekend. More like 30 wineries usually. $20 get you in the door and a free sh1tty wine glass. They can taste as many as they like plus buy a glass and or a bottle but you have the right to cut them off at any time if you feel they are getting drunk/wasted because if you don't and they drink and drive, you as the server can and will be held liable if they get into an DUI accident.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> And the new grill is...?




It's a 4 burner with the rotisserie and searer - the Home Depot special this week. Need to get used to it. Turned 2/3 the way down and still very hot. 

The old one ticked me off (3rd degree burns on two finger tips last weekend - did something stupid) and was left here by the prior homeowner. It was on the list to go for two summers now. 

Plus side - I grilled up some T-bones that wowed the family.


----------



## ibglowin

What no built in "sauce rack"........ 

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO4DEuYbbMk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hO4DEuYbbMk[/ame]



jgmann67 said:


> It's a 4 burner with the rotisserie and searer - the Home Depot special this week. Need to get used to it. Turned 2/3 the way down and still very hot.
> 
> The old one ticked me off (3rd degree burns on two finger tips last weekend - did something stupid) and was left here by the prior homeowner. It was on the list to go for two summers now.
> 
> Plus side - I grilled up some T-bones that wowed the family.


----------



## Johnd

jgmann67 said:


> It's a 4 burner with the rotisserie



In addition to my Primo, I have a built in gas grill with the rotisserie, never had one before and didn't use it for the first few years I had it. What an awesome addition to a grill it is, as I discovered years later. It's my main tool for chicken production now. Inject the whole bird or not, season the outside or not, they come out great all the way around. Whole chicken with BBQ sauce basted on as it spins works awesome. Also like to smoke em hard on the Primo for a bit and then put them on the rotisserie to finish. 

Think I'm having chicken for dinner tonite.........................


----------



## jgmann67

Nope, no sauce rack. The old grill was wild - 5 burners, searer, rotisserie, griddle, side burner, fridge and charcoal pit (and sauce rack). I hated it. 

We do beer-butt chicken a few times over the summer.  Looking forward to doing them on the rotisserie this year instead. 

I should have probably seasoned the cast iron portions a little better before trying it out. But, we were all pretty hangry.


----------



## Boatboy24

Wife and kids had a b-day party at 6. I was scheduled to coach baseball from 6-7, but thunderstorms rolled through around 5:15. So I got a couple wines racked and am enjoying some peace and quiet. Thinking about a Trader Joe's run, but the Eclipse Sauvignon Blanc is tasting pretty good...


----------



## ceeaton

Have my youngest daughters 9th b-day party tomorrow, so moving the carboys down from the top of the basement stairs to make the kitchen more presentable. Looks like rain tomorrow so we might have 10 kids and as many adults packed into our garage and kitchen (men in the garage, will have beer on ice). Just hope my knee holds out, was fine until I was stationary making pizza dough tonight. It isn't fun getting older.


----------



## ceeaton

Daughters party went off without a hitch. Did sprinkle a bit, but never got the downpour they forecasted. Had some really nice conversations with a few of the parents and got to give away some wine, and giving is what it is all about!


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> Now let's see how creative I can get to allow the rest of my reds to hit one year without buying any more carboys.


 
Right.. Well.. A demijohn is not a carboy...


----------



## Steve_M

I think the object of this game is to hit little white ball into small round hole? [emoji466]️

Steve


----------



## dcbrown73

Steve_M said:


> View attachment 29588
> 
> I think the object of this game is to hit little white ball into small round hole? [emoji466]️
> 
> Steve



Perfect day for it today!

I'm stuck at work.


----------



## mnwc2004

It's a floating in the pool with a margarita kind of day!


----------



## jgmann67

Camped last night and day hiked on the Appalachian Trail today.


----------



## ibglowin

Trying to get home today but was thwarted by a mad man with a rock at Dallas Love Field shutting down the airport for the rest of the day. 

All day at the airport only to have my flight canceled 5 hours later. Rebooked for tomorrow AM 1st flight out. Kinda feeling like its Groundhog Day right now......


----------



## ceeaton

I'm depressed. Wifey did get home to make pizza dough, so I'm getting happier. To put myself over the top I ordered a SE Int'l Malbec w/skins kit. Paid $122 w/shipping included. I'm much happier now.

Now to work on replacing two flat tires on my tractor, might need to order another kit...

Got two Chinese algae eaters, by the pictures you can see why I might be able to use their services. Have had them get up to 4" in length before, have heard they can reach 6 inches. The only other fish in the tank are 12 neon tetras, three that survived the flukes epidemic 2 years ago. They've been slowly adding to their numbers ever since. Must be doing something right (they must like the RO water).


----------



## Julie

I'm doing the same as mnwc2004, I'm headed to the pool!


----------



## Runningwolf

ceeaton said:


> Got two Chinese algae eaters, by the pictures you can see why I might be able to use their services.



I don't think they'll help out at all. They help when you start with a clean tank. I would scrape the side first to help out. On the other hand if you're not worried about the aesthetics the fish will be perfectly happy in there.


----------



## ceeaton

Runningwolf said:


> I don't think they'll help out at all. They help when you start with a clean tank. I would scrape the side first to help out. On the other hand if you're not worried about the aesthetics the fish will be perfectly happy in there.



Yea, I would normally turn off the filters, scrape the sides and get my vortex filter out, but I'm being lazy, and I've seen the neons go and take chunks of algae off the glass sides and munch away and seem to enjoy it. I should probably just clean the front pane for viewing and leave the rest for the fishes.


----------



## Boatboy24

Resting after the Luke Bryan show last night. I'm not a country music fan, but had a blast with my old high school buds and our wives. Bottling the Sauvignon Blanc Rose as well as the Cucumber Melon Sauv Blanc, and cooking some ribs


----------



## ibglowin

Post a few pics of the SBR after you get it bottled. Mine is looking awesome in the carboy after topping up with some of the 2015 Charles & Charles Rose'.



Boatboy24 said:


> Bottling the Sauvignon Blanc Rose as well as the Cucumber Melon Sauv Blanc, and cooking some ribs


----------



## ceeaton

My wife just shared a story with me. For my now 9 year old daughters party, I moved any red wines I had aging (one going through MLF) to the basement from the kitchen. My daughter commented to my wife that I wouldn't have to move those if I didn't want to. Here a neighbor friend of hers (during the week when I'm at work) set up a lemonade stand. She said that she could just set up a wine stand and sell my wine for 50 cents a glass. My wife obviously forbid her to do that, and said if she wanted to see her Dad in prison that would probably be the quickest way to do it. 

Now I'm waiting to see if she sets up the stand...


----------



## heatherd

Dosed my GSM and Sauvignon Blanc with kmeta to get them ready for aging months 4-6, alongside the Trinity. 

Had two early glasses of my 2015 fall harvest Zinfandel from Harford Vineyard grapes and juice. Progressing nicely!


----------



## ceeaton

Replaced some inner tubes to tires on my 22 year old tractor, and noticed that one of the supports on the deck (the thingy that has the blades etc) has come loose. I remember the place I get parts from letting me know 5 years ago that I couldn't order a new one, so I've got to consider buying a new one (tractor). Hopefully the current one will last till the fall and I can pick a new one up on the cheap when the new years models come in. 

Anyone have any suggestions? I know most of them won't hold up for 20+ years, but what is my best bet? I currently have a Craftsman 42" garden tractor with a 15.5 hp Kohler engine. I only change the oil every other year since when I do the old oil is as clear as the new oil, just a little "browner". Wish I could plop the old engine in a new frame.

I have about 7/10 of an acre, so not a really large area to do (just don't want to push it, might actually get into better shape). Looking for a long lasting piece of equipment, willing to pay more for better quality. Any suggestions are appreciated.

Oh, and any model with a cup holder on pistons gets my vote.


----------



## jgmann67

If i recall, MTD makes most to the tractors you'll find - craftsman, Troy-built, Cub Cadet and Yard Machines. They also make the entry level John Deer, I think. JD still makes the higher end models. Husqvarna makes their own. 

If you're talking sub $1,000, chances are pretty good every thing you're looking at came out of the same factory. The one thing that will make them all last 20 years is regular maintenance. Rather than what brand, here are some things (besides a cup holder) I might look for:

1. Greater than 17 hp. Preferably >20 hp. Kohler and Briggs&Stratton I/C are solid engines and will last forever when properly cared for. A V-twin engine is awesome. 

2. Whichever you buy, make sure it has an oil filter. Your oil and your engine will last longer. 

3. At least a 42" deck. Anything smaller and you might as well push mow. 

If I could get anything, it would probably be a John Deere or Husqvarna zero turn, 25+hp, 54" deck.

Oh, one more thing - there's a lawn mower guy on Rt 114 in Lewisberry (Space Highway). He may have what you need to keep your mower going another 5-10 years. You can't miss the place - front yard is littered with tractors.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> If you're talking sub $1,000, chances are pretty good every thing you're looking at came out of the same factory.


Expecting to drop at least $2000.



jgmann67 said:


> Oh, one more thing - there's a lawn mower guy on Rt 114 in Lewisberry (Space Highway). He may have what you need to keep your mower going another 5-10 years. You can't miss the place - front yard is littered with tractors.



Might have to take the "long" way home and see if I can get a used deck from him. Mine is still holding together, but it's just a matter of time until it totally detaches. Duct tape will only hold so long...


----------



## ceeaton

Finally got around to racking my Dornfelder from last fall (about a month late). All seemed well, added 1 oz Hungarian M+ cubes since the oak just isn't quite there yet. 

After cleaning up the carboys took a walk around the carboy farm, didn't like what I saw in my 3L "extra" jug of Pinot Noir. Had added MLB exactly a month ago, the main 23L carboy looked fine, but the smaller one had a white film at the top. Haven't run a test to see if it has finished MLF, but added some Kmeta and the problem soon disappeared. Tasted and it seemed to taste about the same as the larger carboy, still acidic because of the CO2 in solution, plus it isn't very old at this point, but I didn't gag so will leave as is but make sure I don't mix the two until I'm sure no hanky panky is happening in the 3L jug.


----------



## Boatboy24

Going to the first round of the Quicken Loans National tomorrow. We're supposed to have nasty weather in the morning, a break mid-day, then nasty weather in the afternoon. I may not see much golf, but at least I'll be in a VIP tent with a Grey Goose themed bar.


----------



## ibglowin

Are you watching golf, playing golf or just drinking......


----------



## Johny99

Any of the choices sound better than my dat tomorrow: meeting followed by a meeting, a conference call, another meeting. The high point is I get to go to Lowes with my wife!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Are you watching golf, playing golf or just drinking......



I'm certainly not playing. So now that you have a 50/50 shot at the right answer, I'll let you guess.


----------



## Julie

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm certainly not playing. So now that you have a 50/50 shot at the right answer, I'll let you guess.



Drinking as you watch


----------



## Tom

Had my 4th session of Chemo.


----------



## Tnuscan

Tom said:


> Had my 4th session of Chemo.



4 down,.. how many to go?


----------



## Tom

Tnuscan said:


> 4 down,.. how many to go?


6 to go. This is my 2nd round, last years chemo  did not work. This is a different chemo  and much easier on my body


----------



## Tnuscan

Tom said:


> 6 to go. This is my 2nd round, last years chemo  did not work. This is a different chemo  and much easier on my body



I wish you the best in every way. I am going to start a Fon. Pinot Noir.
Do you have any suggestions to dial in a super drinker?


----------



## Tom

Have a Pinot Noir going. Just added Blueberry F-PAC in secondary


----------



## dcbrown73

Working right now.

I opened a Chenin Blanc last night and poured a glass. I was so tired I took about two sips out of it and fell asleep in my recliner never finishing that glass and had to pour it out this morning.

Because of that, I got quite a bit of rest last night and feeling much better today. So tonight I intend to finish the rest of that Chenin Blanc bottle.


----------



## Tnuscan

Tom said:


> Have a Pinot Noir going. Just added Blueberry F-PAC in secondary



Wondering how a little blackberry in primary, then a little blueberry in secondary would taste in a Pinot Noir kit?


----------



## Boatboy24

Rough day watching the pros roll into the tenth at Congressional. An added bonus: got to meet PGA tour pro Jhonattan Vegas (currently in 2nd place).


----------



## ceeaton

ceeaton said:


> Got two Chinese algae eaters, by the pictures you can see why I might be able to use their services..



Okay, less than two weeks later, a before and after picture. Best $2.12 I ever spent. I did not scrape or do anything other than siphon off a bunch of green goop they left in a pile on the bottom of the tank. Isn't perfect but soon I'm gonna be worried about what to feed them. I have some vegetable flakes but I've used them in the past with mixed results. Guess I could leave the lights on a bit longer. I'm still rather amazed.


----------



## Boatboy24

@ceeaton: Holy Cow!!! What a difference.


----------



## dcbrown73

Nice. I've had a few different fish tanks. All fresh water. From 25 gallon to 125 gallons tanks.

I've never had Chinese Algae Eaters before though. They can get over six inches and I heard they can be come aggressive towards other fish. Do you plan on adding other fish? (they are aggressive to their own kind too)

I also heard that if you start feeding them fish food, they will ignore algae. Then again, if you don't. They may starve.


----------



## ceeaton

dcbrown73 said:


> Nice. I've had a few different fish tanks. All fresh water. From 25 gallon to 125 gallons tanks.
> 
> I've never had Chinese Algae Eaters before though. They can get over six inches and I heard they can be come aggressive towards other fish. Do you plan on adding other fish?
> 
> I also heard that if you start feeding them fish food, they will ignore algae. Then again, if you don't. They may starve.



I have neons from an earlier era (before flukes got all but three of them and a ton of other fish, mostly tetras) that have reproduced, I think there are nine in there now. The algae eaters do chase them around a bit, but the algae eaters are like 747's and the neons like F-18's, they have no problems keeping their distance.

If the algae eaters get 6 inches long you will see them in the "What's for dinner" post as sushi.


----------



## dcbrown73

ceeaton said:


> I have neons from an earlier era (before flukes got all but three of them and a ton of other fish, mostly tetras) that have reproduced, I think there are nine in there now. The algae eaters do chase them around a bit, but the algae eaters are like 747's and the neons like F-18's, they have no problems keeping their distance.
> 
> If the algae eaters get 6 inches long you will see them in the "What's for dinner" post as sushi.



I used to have two Oscars and two Pictus cats. One Oscar killed the other and one of the Pictus cats. (the black killed the Albino Oscar)

As for the other Pictus, the Oscar tried to beat on him and for the most part couldn't. What was funny though, is my other Pictus would get tried of him and then all the sudden the next day the Oscar would have missing scales all over him and he would keep his distance from the Pictus for a while. 

I only saw the Pictus attack him once though and he would just dart and plow right into his side and the Oscar would swim funny after that. Usually after you saw him beaten and battered. The Oscar would leave him alone for a couple of weeks before it started up again.


----------



## ceeaton

When we were in grade school, my brother and I each bought a red piranha and had them in a 30 gallon tank, which of course was about 100 gallons too small. We went away on vacation, left them with some food (usually goldfish) and when we got back mine had most of the dorsal part of his body missing. I eventually took him (my brothers) to college (my brother was in grad school then medical school) and he was quite the hit, we named him Mojo. Friday night everyone would crowd into our room with their drink of choice and I'd feed him one or two small goldfish. I'd try and get two really different goldfish and we'd take bets as to which one he'd attack first, whether it was a frontal attack or from behind, whether eyes were gouged out (his favorite maneuver)... I know, should have been studying more.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> When we were in grade school, my brother and I each bought a red piranha and had them in a 30 gallon tank, which of course was about 100 gallons too small. We went away on vacation, left them with some food (usually goldfish) and when we got back mine had most of the dorsal part of his body missing. I eventually took him (my brothers) to college (my brother was in grad school then medical school) and he was quite the hit, we named him Mojo. Friday night everyone would crowd into our room with their drink of choice and I'd feed him one or two small goldfish. I'd try and get two really different goldfish and we'd take bets as to which one he'd attack first, whether it was a frontal attack or from behind, whether eyes were gouged out (his favorite maneuver)... I know, should have been studying more.



Reminds me: one of my college roommates had a red eared slider (turtle). One of our favorite pastimes was was watching him eat goldfish. He'd grab 'em in his mouth by the tail, then rip their heads off from the gills forward with his claws. Food chain!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Wow you got to meet Tiger Woods! 



boatboy24 said:


> rough day watching the pros roll into the tenth at congressional.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Wow you got to meet Tiger Woods!



I met TW earlier in the day, but didn't get a picture. 
(and if you believe that, I have a bridge for sale)


----------



## JohnT

FRIDAY!

got my deck sqeeky clean. got a 2014 merlot in my glass, and "upstairs/downstairs" on my tablet...

helllllo weekend!


----------



## dcbrown73

JohnT said:


> FRIDAY!
> 
> got my deck sqeeky clean. got a 2014 merlot in my glass, and "upstairs/downstairs" on my tablet...
> 
> helllllo weekend!



I just googled upstairs/downstairs. This is a TV show? I don't watch a whole lot of TV, but I did happen across a TV show on Netflix called Hell on Wheels. A western and I didn't think it would be that good, but I started watching the first few episodes and then all the sudden I was dead tired at work the next day! 

I'm I don't know maybe 8-9 episodes in now and I'm liking it. I had never heard of upstairs/downstairs.


----------



## Steve_M

We are camping this weekend Thompsons lake campground near Albsny NY

Pre dinner campfire little Dark n Stormy with appetizer. 

Tonight's menu will be grilled sausage n peppers

Steve


----------



## JohnT

dcbrown73 said:


> I just googled upstairs/downstairs. This is a TV show? I don't watch a whole lot of TV, but I did happen across a TV show on Netflix called Hell on Wheels. A western and I didn't think it would be that good, but I started watching the first few episodes and then all the sudden I was dead tired at work the next day!
> 
> I'm I don't know maybe 8-9 episodes in now and I'm liking it. I had never heard of upstairs/downstairs.



Rotflmao!!!

man, you made my night!


----------



## Steve_M

I have seen that on Netflix just not watched yet. So you @ dcbrown73 you binged watched!

Steve


----------



## Steve_M

In mid cook


----------



## dcbrown73

Steve_M said:


> I have seen that on Netflix just not watched yet. So you @ dcbrown73 you binged watched!
> 
> Steve



Yep, when I do watch something. I generally binge watch it. I can rip through Star Trek like nobody's business.


----------



## Julie

Steve_M said:


> In mid cook



Aaah I love seeing someone cooking on cast iron!


----------



## Steve_M

Julie said:


> Aaah I love seeing someone cooking on cast iron!


Julie,
Love my cast iron pan!

Steve


----------



## Julie

Steve_M said:


> Julie,
> Love my cast iron pan!
> 
> Steve



I grew up on cast iron and stainless steel cookware. I have several cast iron firing pans, a pot for deep frying, a griddle and two pizza pans! I love the pizza pans!


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice early morning run. Now relaxing for a bit, then 'defogging' headlights on the wife's car, and detailing mine (its filthy). Some other yard work later, then I might put some butt on the smoker overnight.


----------



## PierreR

Got up at 6:30am, got a brisket in the smoker. Tomorrow, Im doing a brewery tour (fathers day gift) Coach bus to and from. Kife is good!


----------



## Julie

Attending a local event. The one restaurant we like to go to is having a summer event. They have a variety of breweries, wineries giving samples and making speciality martinis, serving wings, mac n cheese and pretzels all for r $15!


----------



## JohnT

out on my deck, sippin on a well chilled 2014 riesling (mine) and watching the sun charge my tech! what a beautiful day!


----------



## dcbrown73

Racking the Eclipse Riesling and then starting the Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot. Then just relax with the GF.


----------



## jgmann67

Watched a fireworks display from my front porch. A guy in our neighborhood has then two or three times a year. Last night was his kid's graduation party I think. We're talking professional shows, 30 minutes long with music. Crazy.


----------



## jgmann67

Am I the only one with idle hands right now? I've got 6 wines in carboys downstairs... The oldest one was started in November. Bottling in August for 3-4 of them. I've cleaned and de-labeled bottles already... But, I feel like I should be making more wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Am I the only one with idle hands right now? I've got 6 wines in carboys downstairs... The oldest one was started in November. Bottling in August for 3-4 of them. I've cleaned and de-labeled bottles already... But, I feel like I should be making more wine.



Mine are fairly idle as well. I have the Chileans going through MLF and need to do a chromatography soon. Have a red kit waiting to go and should probably get that started. Yesterday, I did do some barrel swapping with the 2015 Cab and Syrah, so at least I did something.


----------



## heatherd

Hung out at the neighborhood pool drinking Chardonnay in a solo cup. This is a pail from Harford that I did MLF on, so it has a nice buttery taste.


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> Hung out at the neighborhood pool drinking Chardonnay in a solo cup. This is a pail from Harford that I did MLF on, so it has a nice buttery taste.



Were you at my pool?  The solo cups are everywhere.


----------



## Boatboy24

My youngest (our little scientist) saw commercials for Shark Week earlier this weekend and has been obsessed ever since. So we're watching shark shows, and he's all over it.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Am I the only one with idle hands right now? I've got 6 wines in carboys downstairs... The oldest one was started in November. Bottling in August for 3-4 of them. I've cleaned and de-labeled bottles already... But, I feel like I should be making more wine.



I think you should be making more wine and sending me more samples of the wine you are making. How else will I ever learn how to make good wine?

I have 12 aging and 3 old enough to bottle. I figure my lack of action will actually make for a better wine in the long run.


----------



## cmason1957

I guess I must be the only one without idle hands. My wife said let's go bottle some, so 30 bottles of chocolate covered cherry and 91 bottles of cranapple later. Plus racking strawberry banana and 18 gallons of Norton. We called it quits.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> I think you should be making more wine and sending me more samples of the wine you are making. How else will I ever learn how to make good wine?
> 
> 
> 
> I have 12 aging and 3 old enough to bottle. I figure my lack of action will actually make for a better wine in the long run.




Wait, you've been making wine longer than me. At the very least, you'll have better wine longer.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Wait, you've been making wine longer than me. At the very least, you'll have better wine longer.



Yes, by maybe a month or two, that is true. But I was dabbling in fruit wines and Welches, you made a wine from a kit with non Concord or Niagara grapes before I did (I think my first kit was a Viognier in April 2015).

And after sampling some of yours, I don't think I would say any of mine are "better" than yours.


----------



## ceeaton

Felt how nice it was when I stepped out of the house at 5:40 this a.m., so after checking the landscape at work, decided to take a 1/2 day and work on my neglected landscape around the house. Kids of course took the opportunity to get special fare made for lunch, but that only cost me about 45 minutes of my worktime, which in the end I didn't need since I can hardly move right now.

Spent about 2 hours cutting, trimming and weed wacking. Then took some time to make a really nice grilled meatloaf. Hopefully the wind will die down so I can coat the areas that I wacked with some weed killer. (Only posted one before and after as to not bore the heck out of you'all, you can assume the weeds were bad on all four sides of the house).

All in all, it was an incredibly beautiful day around these parts (last image from my garage as I opened up my first Labatt's Blue).


----------



## Julie

*Well I did it!*

I have been thinking about this for a few months now, work has really gone to the three ring circus act. So I put in my retirement. Effective this fall, just in time for some serious winemaking.


----------



## Kraffty

Good for you Julie! 
Mike


----------



## ceeaton

Julie said:


> I have been thinking about this for a few months now, work has really gone to the three ring circus act. So I put in my retirement. Effective this fall, just in time for some serious winemaking.



How can you retire at 29 years old? Your hubby must have a really good job!


----------



## Boatboy24

Julie said:


> I have been thinking about this for a few months now, work has really gone to the three ring circus act. So I put in my retirement. Effective this fall, just in time for some serious winemaking.



Congrats!!


----------



## Johnd

"Fun Day at Sea" on our way to Cozumel. Got out of the Mississippi River around 11 PM, into the Gulf, gentle rocking, water splashing, slept like a baby. Using wifi on the ship and the WMT app. Not a fan.


----------



## ibglowin

You know the rules......

Pics or it never happened!


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> "Fun Day at Sea" on our way to Cozumel. Got out of the Mississippi River around 11 PM, into the Gulf, gentle rocking, water splashing, slept like a baby. Using wifi on the ship and the WMT app. Not a fan.



Quick! Everyone meet in John's new wine room!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Off today. Got caught up on work emails this morning, then went to Lowes to stock up on charcoal and grab some fertilizer for the lawn. Shortly, off to pick up some clothes, then to Total Wine to get a few growlers of beer for our dinner at friends tonight and poolside party at another friend's tomorrow. Then mow/fertilize and grill/chill.


----------



## roger80465

I'm jealous Julie! I hope to follow by this time next year. Enjoy your countdown.


----------



## ibglowin

Off today as well! I am getting too close to use/lose on vacation. One of the perks when I started at the lab (but not any more) was ~5 weeks vacay a year. You can accrue up to ~10 weeks before you go into use/lose. After 30 years and only using ~ 3 weeks a year I am constantly almost there. Not a bad situation to be in when your looking at retirement in a couple years. Doing the yard work early, work a little in the Wine Garden, top up in the winery this afternoon, maybe head to Wallymart for some of that charcoal that Boatboy mentions as long as I can get in and out in my own self imposed "10min rule" for that place.......


----------



## Boatboy24

Headed over to a friend's place this afternoon to hang out poolside. I'm getting ready to throw about 40 wings on the grill. Half are Jerk marinated and the other half will be coated with a nice, gooey orange marmalade/sriracha glaze.


----------



## Rodnboro

Happy 4th! I'm doing a Low Country Boil along with a slow grilled pork tenderloin applewood smoked and roasted pepper chutney.


----------



## jgmann67

Always more than one perspective, I suppose...


----------



## winegary

Waiting to see my daughter.....her birthday...still my little firecracker at 27. Got lucky she works hard and keeps her nose clean.


----------



## Johny99

Happy 4th to all. Just hanging at home today as my dad and his wife have been visiting and just headed out for BC. So now a nice quiet evening for two with a bottle of Doubleback and a couple ribeyes.


----------



## ibglowin

Be right over....... 



Johny99 said:


> So now a nice quiet evening for two with a bottle of Doubleback and a couple ribeyes.


----------



## ceeaton

Spent all weekend either entertaining or being entertained. Had figured that today would be for yard work, but a pesky system has been just south of us for a few days. Didn't start a steady drizzle until 2 pm, so got 1/2 the lawn done, roto-tilled the second garden plot (finally, been so wet, but it was very dry) and my son started ripping apart an Amish boat with a sliding board that needs to go bye bye if I'm ever going to plant any grape vines (also have to nix the locust trees behind it and start digging out the stumps).


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Quick! Everyone meet in John's new wine room!!!



LOL! Wouldn't have known, decided to go off the grid for a few days. Got home this AM at 7:45, all my stuff was still there, so I suppose you abandoned the effort.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> LOL! Wouldn't have known, decided to go off the grid for a few days. Got home this AM at 7:45, all my stuff was still there, so I suppose you abandoned the effort.



Helicopter broke down...


----------



## Johnd

Been on the phone with USAA for a while, over twenty charges on my credit card, $6K + so far since 5 PM. Those folks are awesome, all charges denied, reported to PD, new card in the mail tomorrow, here by Thursday. They suspect I got skimmed somewhere, suggested I buy some special protective sleeves for my cards, never heard of them, but I'll have some tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Boatboy24

Most card companies are pretty good about this kind of thing. However, USAA rocks!
(ps: another argument for Apple Pay, Google Wallet, Android Pay, but assuming you were in Cozumel when this happened, they may not be there yet.)


----------



## Johnd

Not sure where or what happened, the world may never know.


----------



## ceeaton

Perfect weekend (other than the T-storms in the area today) for our Church's VBS program. I get to do "outside" activities with two other guys which always includes the liberal use of water, which as warm as it is helps us adults from expiring. Two of my younger ones are attending, and my oldest daughter is helping out, so 2/3 rds of the family is involved. Have about 30 kids who signed up which is pretty good (our Church average attendence is in the low 60's most weekends).

A side benefit is that it will keep me out of the wine until later this evening, which helps with the diet.

Edit: Storms totally missed us, yahoo! Boy I'm tired. Great group of kids!


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the Aglianico bottled this morning. Then racked the Forza out of the barrel and put the WS Amarone in. Had about 3oz of Amarone left after filling the barrel and a top up bottle, so I'll have that with my lunch shortly. Tonight, I'll test the Forza to see if I want to add some Tannin Riche Extra before bottling.


----------



## ibglowin

Johnd said:


> Not sure where or what happened, the world may never know.




Enjoying my newly expanded and remodeled wine cellar.


----------



## jgmann67

ibglowin said:


> Enjoying my newly expanded and remodeled wine cellar.




I would never leave this space.


----------



## the_rayway

Second last day of family holidays. We have had a blast during our "Stay-Cation". Swimming, street parties, tinkertown, more swimming, and lots and LOTS of napping. Well, I got to nap, the kids had enforced "quiet time".

I have to go back to work for a week, then the Hubster and I are off for our 10th wedding anniversary for a WHOLE WEEK OFF just the two of us, going just north of Toronto in wine country, beer territory, and micro-distilleries heaven. I can't wait! Am nervous about leaving the kiddos for a whole week, but we have all sort of family and friends stepping up to help. It helps that my kids are the "good ones"! Lol.

Makes me feel weird that Bry and I passed our half-life marker this year without realizing it. together for 17 years, we're both 33, and 10 years married with 2 kids and a dog! Lol, just what we always wanted


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Enjoying my newly expanded and remodeled wine cellar.



Now that's a cellar!!! Glad I could help out, probably a very small portion before my card would have hit its limit and exploded. Wow, that's really a cool room!


----------



## Hokapsig

took my wife to Ohio to visit the wineries there for a delayed 29th anniversary. We very much appreciated the wines, but not how the tastings are conducted. We felt like we were given a Mcdonalds tray with one ounce wine samples and left to judge for ourselves. 

When we do our tastings, I feel part of the ambience is chatting with the server/wine maker. I like it because I'm a BIG BSer and like to talk about wines. People seem to appreciate this interaction. 

We are preparing for another fundraising wine event in Pittsburgh to benefit the Animal Rescue League. Next weekend will be in Somerset to help a volunteer fire department. It's our way of giving back to the community.


----------



## ffemt128

Hokapsig said:


> took my wife to Ohio to visit the wineries there for a delayed 29th anniversary. We very much appreciated the wines, but not how the tastings are conducted. We felt like we were given a Mcdonalds tray with one ounce wine samples and left to judge for ourselves.
> 
> When we do our tastings, I feel part of the ambience is chatting with the server/wine maker. I like it because I'm a BIG BSer and like to talk about wines. People seem to appreciate this interaction.
> 
> We are preparing for another fundraising wine event in Pittsburgh to benefit the Animal Rescue League. Next weekend will be in Somerset to help a volunteer fire department. It's our way of giving back to the community.


 
Where at in Somerset?


----------



## ffemt128

Back sweetened the Elderberry to 1.004. Pretty darn good if I do say so myself. Unfortunately, I'm almost out of corks and really no spare cash to order another 1000 corks. Time to bulk age a little longer and maybe oak 12 gallons of it for a month or so.


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching the Home Run Derby with my oldest.


----------



## Hokapsig

ffemt128 said:


> Where at in Somerset?


 
Jerome Volunteer Fire Department.


----------



## Hokapsig

we also bottled 10 gallons of Pee, which we will market as a Lemon Kiss. A little too sweet for my taste, but the taste tester said it was fine.


----------



## vernsgal

ibglowin said:


> Enjoying my newly expanded and remodeled wine cellar.



Wow is an understatement! THAT would keep me home!!


----------



## Mismost

Resisting the urge to get stinking drunk. Ever have one of those weeks where everything went wrong? I just finished one. Now I'm headed into town for dinner with my wife. No phones this week end...garden, pool...no people...no thinking....garden, pool...just ease back down. 

The only bright spot is there is no way next week could be any worse.


----------



## britt

Got to work at 6am welded all day. Then came home to cut grass weed eat cooked burgers ate burgers! Fixed fence. Fed dogs and chickens. Picked up kid. Took kid and friend to movies. Picked. Kid up from movies. Ate cheesecake with glass of sangria! Plotting my next batch.


----------



## roger80465

Mismost said:


> The only bright spot is there is no way next week could be any worse.



Careful!! Don't challenge karma!


----------



## jgmann67

Mismost said:


> The only bright spot is there is no way next week could be any worse.




Seriously, karma is a ***** like that...


----------



## Mismost

roger80465 said:


> Careful!! Don't challenge karma!



No karma challenge here guys....if it's worse, I'll just embrace the suck!


----------



## ffemt128

Combined and stabilized 28 gallons of Red Muscadine from October 2015. Will backsweeten next month and try to bottle before the arrival of fall juice then allow to age in bottles.


----------



## dcbrown73

* Some security audit work I brought home to work on over the weekend
* Laundry
* Grocery shopping
* Hanging out with the GF
* At 4pm, my monthly community wine tasting. This week no regions. It's bring your favorite wine to share with the group. 


Not actually bringing my favorite wine though. Only a few members of the group have tasted Caymus Cabernet. Most of them have not. Given how unique it is, I figured I would lets everyone in my group try it this month. (2013 vintage)


----------



## Boatboy24

Just walked around the neighborhood for the last hour and a half looking for Pokemon with the kids, my neighbors, and their two boys. Amazing how big Pokemon Go is. I couldn't believe how many people - young and old - were our looking.


----------



## JohnT

Boatboy24 said:


> Just walked around the neighborhood for the last hour and a half looking for Pokemon with the kids, my neighbors, and their two boys. Amazing how big Pokemon Go is. I couldn't believe how many people - young and old - were our looking.


 
I keep hearing about this, but haven't quite figured it out. 

So, your phone's gps IDs spots where you can "collect" these cartoon characters? What do you do with them once you have collected them?


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> I keep hearing about this, but haven't quite figured it out.
> 
> So, your phone's gps IDs spots where you can "collect" these cartoon characters? What do you do with them once you have collected them?



I guess (still figuring it out myself), you can 'train' them. Then, you can go to a 'gym' where your Pokémon can fight others. 

Haven't read it yet, but just found this on line. Seems to be a pretty thorough walkthrough. 

http://www.imore.com/pokemon-go


----------



## Mismost

Grandson is here, 2 years old, I have over dosed on Bubble Guppies! Did you know they don't have Roadrunner or Bugs Bunny cartoons any more? Very sad...no Wylie, No Foghorn Leghorn....the world changed on me.


----------



## ceeaton

It is rather hot around these parts today. I noticed we are actually warmer than @Johnd, which is rare. Good day to stay inside and rack some wine. Maybe I'll have some leftovers I can try later, or maybe even now.

Steaks later tonight, won't even have to start up the grill, just lay them on the concrete or the car hood and watch them cook.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> It is rather hot around these parts today. I noticed we are actually warmer than @Johnd, which is rare. Good day to stay inside and rack some wine. Maybe I'll have some leftovers I can try later, or maybe even now.
> 
> Steaks later tonight, won't even have to start up the grill, just lay them on the concrete or the car hood and watch them cook.



We had the heat wave last week, this week, only in the low 90s with clouds and thunderstorms. Nice to have a little break!


----------



## ceeaton

Mandeville LA is only showing 86.7*F but your dewpoint is 81*F. I'll take our 97*F with a dewpoint of 75*F any day. I think it is supposed to cool off into the mid 60's here tonight, a temperature that you probably haven't seen for two months! I don't know how I would fare in your area of the country, guess I could lose 80 lbs and try it.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Mandeville LA is only showing 86.7*F but your dewpoint is 81*F. I'll take our 97*F with a dewpoint of 75*F any day. I think it is supposed to cool off into the mid 60's here tonight, a temperature that you probably haven't seen for two months! I don't know how I would fare in your area of the country, guess I could lose 80 lbs and try it.



My outdoor sensor says 92 degrees, 98% humidity, no wind, and it's about to rain, that'll change it all very shortly. Sometimes we don't get out of the 80s at night, haven't seen a 60 outside the wine room in months, and probably won't see one outside for a couple more months. Can't complain though, we average a dozen or so nights a year below freezing, very comfy winters, no ice and snow. Temp down to 88 since I started typing.


----------



## ibglowin

At least it's a "dry heave" as they say! Some morning we cool off nicely (58F) and some mornings like today 68F. Going to be another scorcher today. The altitude makes it seem about 10 degrees warmer than it is. Humidity not too bad but wish the monsoons would arrive. We have had a Big ol High pressure system over us for most of the Summer blocking the moisture from coming up from Mexico. Combine that with afternoon heating aloft and you have the perfect recipe for monsoonal showers. The winery/cellar is a cool 65F.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> At least it's a "dry heave" as they say! Some morning we cool off nicely (58F) and some mornings like today 68F. Going to be another scorcher today. The altitude makes it seem about 10 degrees warmer than it is. Humidity not too bad but wish the monsoons would arrive. We have had a Big ol High pressure system over us for most of the Summer blocking the moisture from coming up from Mexico. Combine that with afternoon heating aloft and you have the perfect recipe for monsoonal showers. The winery/cellar is a cool 65F.



I like that dew point. I can stand the heat, just have issues with the humidity. If you can sweat and it dries off, it cools. My basement is at 68*F and very dry, I spend a lot of time down here.

Just checked York on Wunderground, 98.1, 79*F dew point, 118*F heat index. Yikes.

How did you copy/paste your info?


----------



## Johnd

My weather station screen, after the rain and the sun came out. I'm not so sure it calculates heat index properly, but it's a freaking sauna outside right now.


----------



## Boatboy24

Upper 90's here as well. Spent the last few hours at (in) the pool. Now headed off to Old Bust Head brewery for some cool refreshments and live music with friends.


----------



## ibglowin

I did a screen capture and then uploaded it like a picture.


ceeaton said:


> How did you copy/paste your info?


----------



## ibglowin

Living in Houston, TX for five years I would say that heat index is spot on accurate........  LOL



Johnd said:


> My weather station screen, after the rain and the sun came out. I'm not so sure it calculates heat index properly, but it's a freaking sauna outside right now.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Living in Houston, TX for five years I would say that heat index is spot on accurate........  LOL



Like I said, I can't imagine living in those conditions. Hot is hot, but hot with humid is unbearable.


----------



## Boatboy24

5 mile run earlier this morning - brutal! It was 7:30 and already 80 degrees. Humidity was only 60%, but no air movement at all. Ugh. Glad that's over. 

We are debating whether to go to the Nationals game at 1:30 and deal with the heat, or to to the minor league Potomac Nationals game this evening, when it'll be cooler. Really wanted to go downtown, but I think we're better off staying out of the afternoon heat.

EDIT: Screw it. Free Bryce Harper jersey for the first 10,000 kids. We're going downtown!!!


----------



## Hokapsig

Since my plant is closing and moving to Germany at the end of the year, I have been constantly applying and interviewing for jobs. So far, Ernest and Julio Gallo Winery in California has had 2 interviews with me. Alas, its a management position in the bottling plant and its obviously in California. BUT.... just had an interview to move to the Yadkin Valley in NC (I'm loving NC), but also had interviews here in Pittsburgh too. Let's see how it plays out.

we did a wine tasting to support the fundraising for a volunteer fire department in Somerset (about an hour away). We sold well and actually sold out of 3 wines. Not a bad take for 3 hours of work. If I don't find a job, maybe I will just concentrate full time on the winery....


----------



## Julie

Good luck Bill, hate to see you move out of the area if that ends happening but I'll hope for NC cuz I know I'll be seeing you down there.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ended up being a good afternoon. Kids were very excited to get their Harper jerseys (we didn't tell them about the giveaway ahead of time, so they were very surprised) and they even ended up on the Jumbotron at the end of the 4th inning. It was a great game until the top of the 9th (when we left). 6-6 at that point, but the Padres scored 4 to end it 10-6.


----------



## cmason1957

In case anyone ever needs to know this fun fact. You can get about 33 cases of wine bottles into the back of a Honda CRV. Back seats down, standing on the sides. Now to start to get those labels off. I love that I have found a winery that gives them away after they have been used. Cleaned out the back room.


----------



## Boatboy24

Melting. 7am and heat index is already over 90. Gonna be around 110 today.


----------



## mennyg19

It's beautiful on this end of the world. Gonna make a bbq with my bro whos studying here. My little son is gonna love the park. Gonna play some soccer and have a ball


----------



## Rodnboro

Boatboy24 said:


> 5 mile run earlier this morning - brutal! It was 7:30 and already 80 degrees. Humidity was only 60%, but no air movement at all. Ugh. Glad that's over.
> 
> We are debating whether to go to the Nationals game at 1:30 and deal with the heat, or to to the minor league Potomac Nationals game this evening, when it'll be cooler. Really wanted to go downtown, but I think we're better off staying out of the afternoon heat.
> 
> EDIT: Screw it. Free Bryce Harper jersey for the first 10,000 kids. We're going downtown!!!




It was 75 degrees at 5:00 this morning. I usually run 5, but only ran 3.5 this morning. I run from 5:00 to 6:00 at the lowest temps, but it's still rough with the humidity here in South Georgia.


----------



## Rodnboro

One more college tour/info session down. Toured UGA today with my high school senior and junior.


----------



## AZMDTed

Just to
nished an afternoon of snuba and snorkeling on Maui.


----------



## Steve_M

First day on vacation. Cape May starting with..


----------



## ceeaton

Lot's of T-storms around. Have only seen about 45 minutes of sunshine. A steady rain has started up, but still dry spots under the bushes/trees. So after a few morning activities away from the house, concentrated on some wine projects. Have racked a couple of wines and got around to bottling a OB Cranbery/Chianti for my wife. Hoping the rain keeps up for the farmers and that I can get some more wine projects completed. 29 full bottles at 1.004 SG, right where she likes it.


----------



## Mismost

Dirt work...rented a Bobcat and a backhoe...been re-shaping the drainage to go AROUND the dadgum pool my wife wanted...knocked some dead oaks, pushed some cedar, made a heckva of a burn pile. I love bigass power tools!

I roughed it out, got the big stuff cut in and piled up. Hired my 16 year old neighbor kid to run the Bobcat and finish it out behind me. Must be all those video games and he just a natural with hand eye coordination, makes him an artist on a Bobcat.

It was good day, thought I had it all done....then the redhead came home and started in with the "Whydidn'tja" questions that I know really mean "Tomorrow you're gonna do this"....oh well, it was only 99 in the shade (where I wasn't) today.

Oh well....I am getting to really like that pool.


----------



## Johnd

View from the balcony, 12 adults, 18 kids at the beach for a week. Got my sights set on one of those 5 umbrellas for the next 7 days.


----------



## Boatboy24

Been chilling at The Tides Inn the last few days with my whole family. Kids are having a blast playing with their cousins. Swimming, fishing, crabbing. Stand up paddle boarding, kayaking, canoeing. Headed out in a few for some frisbee golf, then more fishing, swimming, etc. Completely chilled out and relaxed. Oh, and tropical drinks. Lots of tropical drinks.


----------



## ceeaton

John and Jim, both of those places look nice. But my Dad always told me if I have to ask how much is costs that I can't afford it.

Went over to visit my brother since he was processing some maters he and his wife bought, so took an old canner we had and my tomato book which has a basic tomato sauce recipe. He had bought 1/2 bushel from a local (Mennonite, I think) farmer/grocer, and when he told me it only cost $8, I was at their door first thing this morning to pick up a box. Had the day scheduled off so now I have a project to keep me occupied (need more projects like the holes in my head).

Edit: Now in the cooking down phase. Always amazes me how many tomatoes it takes to make a quart of sauce. That pot will be about 1/4 of the way full by the time it thickens up enough. Oh well, I plan on doing another batch on Thursday when I'm off, then I'll eventually get into the Romas that I planted, probably in a few weeks since I put them in so late this year.


----------



## JohnT

Celebrating my birthday by doing some winery hopping...


----------



## roger80465

JohnT said:


> Celebrating my birthday by doing some winery hopping...



Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Hokapsig

Went to the bottle distributor with Doug to pick up 2 pallets (100 cases) which we loaded onto Doug's truck (thank you again Doug). BUT.... While I was paying, I noticed that they had brand new cases of screw top bottles for $2.50 a case. I was able to get 38 cases in a 2005 CRV. 

LOL, you gotta know how to pack....




cmason1957 said:


> In case anyone ever needs to know this fun fact. You can get about 33 cases of wine bottles into the back of a Honda CRV. Back seats down, standing on the sides. Now to start to get those labels off. I love that I have found a winery that gives them away after they have been used. Cleaned out the back room.


----------



## cmason1957

Hokapsig said:


> Went to the bottle distributor with Doug to pick up 2 pallets (100 cases) which we loaded onto Doug's truck (thank you again Doug). BUT.... While I was paying, I noticed that they had brand new cases of screw top bottles for $2.50 a case. I was able to get 38 cases in a 2005 CRV.
> 
> LOL, you gotta know how to pack....



I will take that challenge next time I need more bottles. Unfortunately that isn't far off. Bottle 9 cases of Norton and 5 cases of Chambourcin. 10 more of Chambourcin to go and then 6 other carboys. My wife told me we need to make less wine. I think we need to drink more.


----------



## Tnuscan

cmason1957 said:


> I will take that challenge next time I need more bottles. Unfortunately that isn't far off. Bottle 9 cases of Norton and 5 cases of Chambourcin. 10 more of Chambourcin to go and then 6 other carboys. My wife told me we need to make less wine. I think we need to drink more.



And how is that Chambourcin tasting at the moment?


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Celebrating my birthday by doing some winery hopping...



Happy Birthday, John!


----------



## cmason1957

Tnuscan said:


> And how is that Chambourcin tasting at the moment?



Absolutely amazing. I blended a small bit of St. Vincent wine in with it. 85% Chambourcin, and 15% St. Vincent. It is the best Missouri grown wine I have ever made. In about a year or so it will be superb.


----------



## ceeaton

Cooking down another 1/2 bushel of Roma tomatoes. Look and smell riper this go around. Starting early enough that I should be able to get a few other things done today, like the lawn that decided to come out of hibernation with all the rain we've had the past week.


----------



## Boatboy24

Feeling nerves for my nephew. He is in Tennessee this week fishing in the High School level Bassmasters national championship. He had practice rounds Tues/Wed with the first of two tournament rounds today. Weigh-in begins in about an hour. I'm on pins and needles waiting to hear something.


----------



## Boatboy24

Boatboy24 said:


> Feeling nerves for my nephew. He is in Tennessee this week fishing in the High School level Bassmasters national championship. He had practice rounds Tues/Wed with the first of two tournament rounds today. Weigh-in begins in about an hour. I'm on pins and needles waiting to hear something.



Well, they had a rough day - tournament wise, that is. They caught over 40 fish, but almost all of them were in the 13-14 inch range. There's a 15 inch minimum. 

But they live to fight another day. I think there were over 170 teams (two high schoolers per team), and if I'm reading things correctly, about 30 aren't even fishing tomorrow (no qualifying fish today). The current leaders could have a nothing day tomorrow just as easily as anyone did today. My nephew and his teammate have a lot of ground to cover tomorrow, but they could still end up doing well. This tourney is crazy, considering the kids ages. Winner walks home with ten grand and a bass boat! And probably several college scholarship offers.


----------



## Tnuscan

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, they had a rough day - tournament wise, that is. They caught over 40 fish, but almost all of them were in the 13-14 inch range. There's a 15 inch minimum.
> 
> But they live to fight another day. I think there were over 170 teams (two high schoolers per team), and if I'm reading things correctly, about 30 aren't even fishing tomorrow (no qualifying fish today). The current leaders could have a nothing day tomorrow just as easily as anyone did today. My nephew and his teammate have a lot of ground to cover tomorrow, but they could still end up doing well. This tourney is crazy, considering the kids ages. Winner walks home with ten grand and a bass boat! And probably several college scholarship offers.




I've fished there before, same area, it can be challenging this time of year.

The grandson of my fishing partner(20 yrs ago) took second place today. And your correct tomorrow can and probably will be a different story. Wish your nephew the best of luck. I'm thinking tomorrow will be in the 90s.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tnuscan said:


> I've fished there before, same area, it can be challenging this time of year.
> 
> The grandson of my fishing partner(20 yrs ago) took second place today. And your correct tomorrow can and probably will be a different story. Wish your nephew the best of luck. I'm thinking tomorrow will be in the 90s.



Wow, they are not far from first and had a very good day at almost 20lbs. Very nice. 

My sister said it is really hot down there today. More of the same tomorrow, I think. Win, lose, or draw, this is the experience of a lifetime for these kids. I think tomorrow is live on ESPN2.


----------



## Hokapsig

25 cases of Fredonia bottled today. Tomorrow, cleaning the tank, racking some Pee, filtering 40 gallons of Seyval Blanc. It will be a busy week....


----------



## vernsgal

Packing to go to the coast and spend a few days with a few of our grandbabies. Warning..there may be baby pics next week!


----------



## vernsgal

JohnT said:


> Celebrating my birthday by doing some winery hopping...



Happy belated Birthday John.Hope it was a good one! (also hope there was a designated driver so you could really enjoy!)


----------



## ffemt128

Working from home again today. Started another batch of Skeeter Pee this am. Need to either order a bag of corks from Lafitte or run out to AAC and pick up a bag. Price is the same from both, no shipping if I run to Belle Vernon.


----------



## Boatboy24

Makin' bacon! Just put this little 4lb slab of belly in the cure and will smoke it up next weekend.


----------



## Johnd

Drinking a cup and mentally preparing to bottle RJS EP Amarone and WE SL Merlot. Both are around 9 months old and have been through the Vadais, are crystal clear and sediment free, and just taking up a perfectly good carboy and carboy storage slot. I have lots of empty bottle storage, harvest is around the corner. Ok, that's enough reasons to bottle a few months early.......


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> ...Ok, that's enough reasons to bottle a few months early.......



I hate to say it John, but that sounds like my type of thinking. You are regressing my friend!


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> I hate to say it John, but that sounds like my type of thinking. You are regressing my friend!



Ha!! I don't mind bottling kits a couple months early, it means I have more capacity for grape winemaking, 9 months is plenty. I have to say, this is my third SLM, only one that got barrelled, it's easily the best of the three.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Ha!! I don't mind bottling kits a couple months early, it means I have more capacity for grape winemaking, 9 months is plenty. I have to say, this is my third SLM, only one that got barrelled, it's easily the best of the three.



Just razzing you. But your thought process followed how I usually justify bottling a wine early to make room for more. Hopefully tomorrow when I get to see @jgmann67 's AIO in action it will push me to buy a tool that will help improve my finished wines when I decide to bottle earlier than a year.

As I remember, you are like I am, if it ain't in the bottle it is hard to open it, unless you like tipping carboys.


----------



## Julie

Boatboy24 said:


> Makin' bacon! Just put this little 4lb slab of belly in the cure and will smoke it up next weekend.



I really like seeing that there are others who make their own bacon. The bacon we make is sooooo much better than what you can buy in a store!


----------



## Johnd

@ceeaton , I definitely don't do much carboy drinking, other than needed when making adjustments and the like. Even pretty good about staying out of bottled stashes, have some wines over a year old and haven't even sampled a split yet. 

I've got a lot of grapes ordered this year, which is my plan going forward, saving skins to enhance a few high end kits per year, so I really need to make room, hence the 9 month bottling. Once they've cleared and been racked several times and gone through a barrel, they can bottle age. I have lots of bottle storage, bulk storage is my limiting factor at the moment. I'm on the verge of committing myself to drums instead of pails, which will change a lot of factors.


----------



## ceeaton

Just got back from an afternoon at @jgmann67 's place. I wanted to see the AIO in action, and I did. Bottled two wines and racked two. He did two days work in a few hours and gave me a great demonstration of the AIO. 

Now I'm working on my selling point to my Wife. That pump is a really nice tool!

Thanks to Jim for putting up with me and my constant jabber (my sister was visiting at the same time, so it was a double dose of Eaton jabber).


----------



## jgmann67

Recovered from a day of work... For the first time in a week, I slept past 4:00 a.m. 

The Forza and The Cab are resting on their sides. Looking pretty good. Will capsule and label this week.


----------



## Boatboy24

Started the day off with a 6 mile run. After getting cleaned up, ran a couple errands with the kiddos and came home for lunch. Then got a 4lb piece of pork belly on the smoker after curing it for a week. While that's going, Got the 2015's out of their respective barrels and am now enjoying a few ounces of the cab that was left after topping up the carboys. Hopefully, the bacon will be done in about 15 minutes and I can get that off the smoker and get a nap before the next excursion.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Hopefully, the bacon will be done in about 15 minutes...


Mmmm, bacon.

Stayed up too late last night enjoying a few glasses of Chardonel, had to get up early, one daughter off for a day at Hershey Park with her friend and a sleep over (they picked her up at 7 am), other daughter had a field hockey scrimmage. Wife and oldest son worked today (left by 5:15 am). Did a Giant run in between dropping off and picking up my field hockey enthusiast. Youngest son played on the computer and I really doubt he noticed I was gone. Started a small batch of tomato sauce from about 30 Romas I picked this morning, will use that for Chicken Parm tomorrow (cold front coming through, probably won't be able to grill). Also made a batch of my Mom's BBQ recipe she got when in the Air Force in Texas (Lackland AFB I think), kids really like it, plan to use it on a cut up chicken and a few extra legs. Will serve with some local corn, still need to figure out which wine I'm quaffing.


----------



## vernsgal

Started this morning with my workout then bottled a pinot noir and a barolo.Now I'm heading for the beach!


----------



## mennyg19

ceeaton said:


> Mmmm, bacon.
> 
> Stayed up too late last night enjoying a few glasses of Chardonel, had to get up early, one daughter off for a day at Hershey Park with her friend and a sleep over (they picked her up at 7 am), other daughter had a field hockey scrimmage. Wife and oldest son worked today (left by 5:15 am). Did a Giant run in between dropping off and picking up my field hockey enthusiast. Youngest son played on the computer and I really doubt he noticed I was gone. Started a small batch of tomato sauce from about 30 Romas I picked this morning, will use that for Chicken Parm tomorrow (cold front coming through, probably won't be able to grill). Also made a batch of my Mom's BBQ recipe she got when in the Air Force in Texas (Lackland AFB I think), kids really like it, plan to use it on a cut up chicken and a few extra legs. Will serve with some local corn, still need to figure out which wine I'm quaffing.




that BBQ sauce sounds great, care to share the recipe? Im a big bbq sauce guy...


----------



## Boatboy24

Finished the meatballs and sauce, then onto blending trials. I mixed up 4 different blends of Cab Sauv/Syrah/Petite Sirah. Headed over to Mom and Dad's in a bit, where Dad and I will taste and determine the final blend(s). In order of Syrah/Cab/Petit Syrah, they are as follows:

75/20/5
60/30/10
45/45/10
30/60/10

Even though I was able to successfully reduce the acidity on the Cab, it is still 'bright'. The Syrah and PS are chunky and chewy, with the PS being nice and dry, but quite smooth. Haven't tried any of the blends yet, but have a feeling I'll lean toward one of the Syrah-centric blends. We'll see later on.

But first, I need to slice up the bacon I smoked yesterday.


----------



## ceeaton

Mmmm bacon! Betcha that would make an incredible BLT, I've got the lettuce, nice big maters and homemade bread, bring some o' that bacon on up here and let's construct some heaven!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Mmmm bacon!



yesirreebob!


----------



## ceeaton

Kids are back to school so I'm adjusting to my new schedule. This is the last school year I have to put my daughter on the elementary school bus, which picks her up at 8:20 or so in the morning. So I don't get to work until almost 9 am. When I got in my phone was already ringing, and it was my oldest daughter on the phone, in the nurses office at school, never a good sign. Turns out her pump was malfunctioning, so I had to get a hold of the manufacturer (my info is all at home, so did a web search). They needed the history off of her pump, but I'm 35 minutes away, so I had to get the nurse to call the help line. Low and behold my daughter had been remiss in charging it, so all is fine. The tech lady called me back and in the conversation hinted that my daughter was anticipating quite the tongue lashing when she got home. I said "no, having Type I diabetes since 7 years old is enough of a punishment, don't you think?" She's almost 16 so sometime in the near future she will be away from us for extended periods of time, so trial and error followed by a fix is the best way to learn, in my opinion.

Boy, just feel like I aged a year in an hour or two. I think I need a big glass of bone dry red wine to calm my nerves!


----------



## ffemt128

ceeaton said:


> Kids are back to school so I'm adjusting to my new schedule. This is the last school year I have to put my daughter on the elementary school bus, which picks her up at 8:20 or so in the morning. So I don't get to work until almost 9 am. When I got in my phone was already ringing, and it was my oldest daughter on the phone, in the nurses office at school, never a good sign. Turns out her pump was malfunctioning, so I had to get a hold of the manufacturer (my info is all at home, so did a web search). They needed the history off of her pump, but I'm 35 minutes away, so I had to get the nurse to call the help line. Low and behold my daughter had been remiss in charging it, so all is fine. The tech lady called me back and in the conversation hinted that my daughter was anticipating quite the tongue lashing when she got home. I said "no, having Type I diabetes since 7 years old is enough of a punishment, don't you think?" She's almost 16 so sometime in the near future she will be away from us for extended periods of time, so trial and error followed by a fix is the best way to learn, in my opinion.
> 
> Boy, just feel like I aged a year in an hour or two. I think I need a big glass of bone dry red wine to calm my nerves!


 
Glad everything was okay with your daughter. Never a good feeling when the school nurse calls. Ours started back to school this week as well.


----------



## ceeaton

ffemt128 said:


> Glad everything was okay with your daughter. Never a good feeling when the school nurse calls. Ours started back to school this week as well.



Today's call from the nurses office was for a blood sugar above 500, which is really strange in my daughter, she never goes above the mid 200s, even right after a meal. Had to use my noodle a bit, but my Son had his pump stop insulin deliveries in the middle of the night, happens when the delivery tubing gets kinked while they are sleeping, but it's rare. Then this with my daughter...first thing I checked was to see if insulin was actually coming out the end that hooks into the site that transfers it under the skin on their body. Tried one unit, nothing, tried 5 units, nothing and got an occlusion error. Bingo. Turns out we just opened a new box of reservoirs that hold the insulin on the pump. Turns out the tube that gets hooked up to the tubing which hooks up to their body had some manufacturing issues. Opened up a new box, and changed her cartridge, and she's now slowly returning to earth. Tough on her though, since she's now adult size, without insulin for 5 hours and a meal (breakfast) to boot, she was showing "large" ketones, which is hard on your body. She's resting at home with my wife watching over her, hopefully be her normal self tonight.

Two incidences in two days, go figure. I hope this is it for the school year! At least I got to show the nurse how I troubleshoot a problem like that. It will help in the long run. She will also be getting quite a few more diabetics coming up from the middle school in the next three years (like 12 of them).

Just another normal day in paradise.


----------



## ibglowin

Can't imagine. Glad you could turn into MacGyver and get it going again. Good job Craig!


----------



## ceeaton

What amazes me is that I figured it out, and we really haven't had any major issues for years, that's the beauty of this modern technology.

She had a BS of 68 this morning and no ketones, so all is good. No calls yet today, though I wouldn't mind one, I've got a funeral for a work mate today at 2 pm.


----------



## ceeaton

Today started with a men's group breakfast at 7 am. Afterwards went North to visit my Mom, drop off tomatoes and wait for the LHBS to open up at 10. Went there, picked up 4 cases of used 375 ml bottles and some normal solution, went South and dropped two off at @jgmann67 's place, then upon leaving, pulled up along side a 3 1/2 to 4 ft black snake in the middle of the road. It coiled, looked at me, eventually figured out I wasn't a threat, and slithered off into the adjoining yard. Then I took a right, then at the main street a left, made it about 50 yards and had to lay on the brakes to avoid a "herd" of deer crossing the road, probably 20-25 of them. 

So I had breakfast, visited Mom, picked up some bottles, dropped some off, and enjoyed a safari, all before Noon!


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Today started with a men's group breakfast at 7 am. Afterwards went North to visit my Mom, drop off tomatoes and wait for the LHBS to open up at 10. Went there, picked up 4 cases of used 375 ml bottles and some normal solution, went South and dropped two off at @jgmann67 's place, then upon leaving, pulled up along side a 3 1/2 to 4 ft black snake in the middle of the road. It coiled, looked at me, eventually figured out I wasn't a threat, and slithered off into the adjoining yard. Then I took a right, then at the main street a left, made it about 50 yards and had to lay on the brakes to avoid a "herd" of deer crossing the road, probably 20-25 of them.
> 
> 
> 
> So I had breakfast, visited Mom, picked up some bottles, dropped some off, and enjoyed a safari, all before Noon!




Those deer are pretty smart too. They hang out on that property along the right side of the road up the hill. I don't think there's been a deer fatality in a few years now.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hunkered down. The worst of Hermine is passing over in the next hour or two. I watched the insane people next door pack up and leave about half an hour ago. Not sure, but I'd expect the roads just south of here to be at least partially flooded at this point. The whole house is shaking, but fortunately, power has stayed on.


----------



## NCWC

Deciding which yeast strains to use for 1000 lbs each of the following:

Sangiovese Avio Vineyards Yeast BM45

Syrah Paso Robles Yeast D254

Cabernet Sauvignon, Alexander Valley Yeast BDX

Pinot Noir, Willamette Washington St NT202

Cab Franc, Alexander Valley Yeast NT50

Merlot, Sonoma Dry Creek Yeast BDX

http://www.scottlab.com/products-11.aspx

ps going winery hoping in North East Ohio too


----------



## AZMDTed

Moving three tons of river rock to the hillside garden. Weeds grow like weeds here in Maryland so I figure with weed cloth and three tons of rock I can at least slow em down next year.


----------



## ceeaton

I'm not a heavy chemical user, but someone gave me some preen when they moved to a condo and didn't need it, sprinkled it around some of my flower beds before the weeds sprouted in the Spring and it really slowed them down for a few months. But either way, keep your weeds down South of the Mason-Dixon line, don't need any more up here.

Beautiful day, stiff wind starting up from the East, so I guess Hermine is affecting us the whole way up here. Got some discounted pea seeds and plan on putting in a row and hoping for a later than normal heavy frost. Might be a week or so too late, but I can always cover them and they taste better when grown cool.

Trying to find other outdoor projects so I can enjoy this beautiful Fall-like day in South Central PA.


----------



## Boatboy24

Went down to the beach about an hour ago, where it was 5 times worse than this. Mother nature is very powerful. 

https://youtu.be/q3Iw9yn8_WA


----------



## mennyg19

Boatboy24 said:


> Went down to the beach about an hour ago, where it was 5 times worse than this. Mother nature is very powerful.




Stay safe!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Went down to the beach about an hour ago, where it was 5 times worse than this. Mother nature is very powerful.
> 
> https://youtu.be/q3Iw9yn8_WA



I guess a kite is out of the question today.

I have to report a vegetable fatality today due to the wind. One of my green tomatoes blew off the vine. Recovered it from the ground and plan on grilling it, chopping it up and adding it to my grilled pizza tonight. So not all was lost.


----------



## Steve_M

Getting ready for the 2016 crush season!


----------



## Boatboy24

Crying over being home. 

The more I go to the beach, the more I think two weeks is really the right amount of time. Just wish it was easier to make that happen. This trip especially, I feel like we didn't have enough time. I always expect to lose a day, maybe two to less than stellar weather. Unfortunately this time around, it was our last two. Still enjoyed ourselves though. And aside from one accident (not involving us) that cost us about 20 minutes in traffic, it was a pretty smooth trip home. All hell breaks loose on Tuesday with School, Sports and Scouts all starting in full swing.


----------



## Hokapsig

Wife and I bottled 6 cases of Seyval. I usually use my son to bottle, but he is away this weekend. After 6 cases, divorce proceedings may be needed.

I bottled and labeled a Carmenare-Red Zinfandel blend and named it Red Coat. We will try to see how that sells this weekend. 

I've got 2, possibly 3 job offers as my plant is closing and moving to Germany this fall. 2 in NC, 1 in PA


----------



## Johny99

Picked and crushed ~200 lbs of Sauvignon blanc and bottled last year's whites, 10+ cases. I'm whupped.


----------



## Rodnboro

Boatboy24 said:


> Went down to the beach about an hour ago, where it was 5 times worse than this. Mother nature is very powerful.
> 
> https://youtu.be/q3Iw9yn8_WA




It passed directly over us down here. We only got around 6 inches of rain and a little wind. Not too bad.


----------



## Hokapsig

last day at GE, but its nice to have a healthy severance. This allows me some paid time to work in the winery. 

2 wine shows this weekend, with my wife doing one and my son and I, assisted by Julie and Mike doing the other. I need juice so bad that I can taste it......


----------



## ceeaton

Got that 10 am call that I just so love, this time from the middle school nurse. Turns out diabetic #2 is working on the stomach flu (along with about 50 of his friends according to the nurse). Just love having five sources of germs every year (3 schools, two workplaces).

So, I'm at home, he's doing well, did get some carbs in him (you let him eat then give him insulin, a little backwards but that way if the carbs quickly exit his body, he doesn't go low). Found 100 or so roma tomatoes in the basement (I collect them until I have enough for a small batch of sauce), so I think I may open a bottle of wine, make a batch of sauce (pizza sauce this time), then open another bottle of wine.

At least he got sick on a Friday. Some at my work place kinda did a "yea, right, Son gets sick on a sunny Friday, uhuh, right...". 

It's my final version of the story, and that's that.


----------



## Boatboy24

@ceeaton: That wine needs to breathe. Take the stopper out.


----------



## Tnuscan

ceeaton said:


> Got that 10 am call that I just so love, this time from the middle school nurse. Turns out diabetic #2 is working on the stomach flu (along with about 50 of his friends according to the nurse). Just love having five sources of germs every year (3 schools, two workplaces).
> 
> So, I'm at home, he's doing well, did get some carbs in him (you let him eat then give him insulin, a little backwards but that way if the carbs quickly exit his body, he doesn't go low). Found 100 or so roma tomatoes in the basement (I collect them until I have enough for a small batch of sauce), so I think I may open a bottle of wine, make a batch of sauce (pizza sauce this time), then open another bottle of wine.
> 
> At least he got sick on a Friday. Some at my work place kinda did a "yea, right, Son gets sick on a sunny Friday, uhuh, right...".
> 
> It's my final version of the story, and that's that.



Looks like some folks only drink the best.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> @ceeaton: That wine needs to breathe. Take the stopper out.



Went into the decanter right after that image.


----------



## Julie

Had a great time helping Hokapsig at the Wine Tine. I am still laughing that you sold out of Lemon Kiss within the first hour! And every person after that asked for it! Awesome time and we are ready to do it again!


----------



## Boatboy24

8 mile run this morning (4 weeks to go until the Army Ten Miler). Church, some blending in the winery, then:


----------



## Steve_M

Boatboy24 said:


> 8 mile run this morning (4 weeks to go until the Army Ten Miler). Church, some blending in the winery, then:



Giants! Nuff said


----------



## Boatboy24

Update: due to our youngest having some "gastrointestinal issues" overnight, we decided to play it safe and skip church. Winery chores (blending of the 2015 wines) were done early and I have a chance to watch the Nats game. After the two 'big blends' were done, I mixed up a hodge-podge of roughly 1.25 gallons each of Cab and Syrah, with the remainder of the 3 gallon franken-wine being some Petite Sirah and about 3/4 of a bottle of the 2014 Amador Zin. Been slowly sipping on that remaining glass of zin for the last hour and a half. She's a spicy little number, but rather enjoyable. Should bring a nice 'zing' to the blend - we'll see. Got some boneless, skinless thighs and breasts marinating for dinner and working on coming up with some sides. Going upstairs to throw on the Giants jersey shortly.


----------



## Bubba1

Jets then Giants!


----------



## mennyg19

Bubba1 said:


> Jets then Giants!




Well, that can get confusing. Dont tell me you root for both of them...


----------



## Hokapsig

Julie said:


> Had a great time helping Hokapsig at the Wine Tine. I am still laughing that you sold out of Lemon Kiss within the first hour! And every person after that asked for it! Awesome time and we are ready to do it again!




Very much thanks for the help. We couldn't have been as successful as we were without you. I'm STILL getting calls and texts for some Kiss. We went to the Renaissance Festival and had another one of our customers see us there and put in an order for 3 more bottles. 

We are at our alma mater this weekend to sell wine.


----------



## Hokapsig

Picked up more Super Ferment at the LHBS, racking 18 gallons of Pee, and since our freezer went, I have about 100 pounds of crab apples to mash and press. I also have 5 gallons of Tropical Mango Rain to bottle, along with 30+ gallons of Seyval. I will be busy this week.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Racked my muscato/malvasia bianca blend to secondary, SG was at 1.010. Probably press my syrah tomorrow if SG is around the same.


----------



## ffemt128

I start my beginners adult tap dancing class tonight. Class actually started last week but I only signed up yesterday. My wife is taking it as well and I talked on of my co-workers into joining also. Should be a fun time as long as I don't end up in the hospital. LOL


----------



## wpt-me

Racked and bottled 7 .750 liters of my black cherry/ concord.
Have a taste left in fridge !!

Bill


----------



## Hokapsig

racked 2 batches of pee and started 2 more batches. Since our freezer went, I have to mash and press all the crab apples which have been frozen for a year or 2. I'll need to chat with Dan to see if he can give me some pointers.....


----------



## Hokapsig

final racking and filtering of 3 batches of pee and bottling tonight. Wine show at our alma mater tomorrow. 

Off to see Doug on Sunday to press the crab apples.


----------



## heatherd

Buying bottles and corks for Sunday bottling of two batches.


----------



## Boatboy24

Celebrating Mrs. Boatboy's birthday with dinner and a Cirque du Soleil show.


----------



## vernsgal

Today was step one of making grape jelly.Our youngest gave us 10 gal.of concord grapes for babysitting while they were away this past week.Got 3 1/4 gal grape juice. Tomorrow is jelly making time. (sometimes I use fruit for things other than wine!lol)


----------



## Boatboy24

Off to pick Dad up in about ten minutes. I'm calling today his 'Practice Crush'. Of the 4 varietals we ordered, only the Zin is in today. It was crushed and sulfited for us yesterday. So all we have to do today is pick it up, get it home, take the necessary measurements and wait until tomorrow. Tomorrow, he'll come over when we'll retest, pitch the yeast, bottle the 2015 blends and sample the leftovers. Yes, I'll make sure there are some leftovers.


----------



## bkisel

Will be meeting some friends @ a winery up by Seneca Lake in NY. 

John and Kathy moved to CT a few years ago, we met and became friends in spite of our age difference. We moved to PA last year and they [back] to NY this year. We'll be meeting @ Glenora Wine Cellars which is about an hour and 20 minutes drive for each of us. 

Will be checking out Fulkerson Winery which offers juice for sale.

For those of you who might not know the Finger Lakes Region of NY is the home to many vineyards and wineries. Looking at just Seneca Lake alone I count over two dozen vineyards.

Will be leaving in about an hour or so...


----------



## Hokapsig

off to sell at our alma mater. Bottled 7 cases of pee yesterday (2 and a half twice because I forgot to backsweeten the pee before bottling).


----------



## ceeaton

Bottled a batch of Raspberry wine (in about an hour, cleanup and breakfast making included), now off to yet another funeral. Plan on degassing and bottling a batch of blueberry this afternoon. Then search for my next degassing victim, probably the Dornfelder or Brunello. Tomorrow morning head to Harford for some Zin grapes and juice buckets, then a meet up in Carlisle with my older brother to give him his buckets and do a little review, since he's never done a bucket before (easier than a kit in my past experiences). Then home to play with my grapes (wine grapes).


----------



## Enologo

Been crazy busy at work so I haven't been on for awhile but last week bottled my Pinot Grigio. This weekend picked up 4 pails and a lug of Petite Syrah. Pitched on Sunday woo hoo of to the races.


----------



## Hokapsig

dropped off some wine and stopped by ffemt's wine cellar to press off 3 buckets of crab apples which gave us about 7 gallons of juice. 

racked another 6 gallons of pee and started another batch to take its place. I'll go to pick up another 38 cases of glass for bottling the pee tomorrow/


----------



## Enologo

Wow! Fermentation seemed to go really quick this go round only three day so last night pressed and racked using the old bucket press.


----------



## ceeaton

Today is a good day! Get to take a ride with @jgmann67 to get some Petite Sirah, hopefully run into @Boatboy24 and maybe some others at Harford Vineyards. Run back up, get jg's grapes into his wine room, head home to rack two juice buckets, bottle a batch of blueberry, figure out how far along my Lanza Zin batch is (starting to taste some alcohol, finally), harvest the lawn (getting kinda high) and find something to grill on charcoal. Oh, and maybe have a beer or two with my wife, which will end up being a bottle of wine, maybe the Chardonel from last fall.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Today is a good day! Get to take a ride with @jgmann67 to get some Petite Sirah, hopefully run into @Boatboy24 and maybe some others at Harford Vineyards. Run back up, get jg's grapes into his wine room, head home to rack two juice buckets, bottle a batch of blueberry, figure out how far along my Lanza Zin batch is (starting to taste some alcohol, finally), harvest the lawn (getting kinda high) and find something to grill on charcoal. Oh, and maybe have a beer or two with my wife, which will end up being a bottle of wine, maybe the Chardonel from last fall.




And go grocery shopping.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> And go grocery shopping.



Did that, now heading to get gas for the hay baler to do my back yard.

My basement is filled with kids, time to head outdoors where it is quiet and beautiful.


----------



## Steve_M

Spending day at Lime Rock Ferrari Challenge. I can dream!
Yep it's on the bucket list.


----------



## Hokapsig

prepping for tomorrow's wine show at the River's Casino in Pittsburgh. The Pee is still not clear enough to bottle even after 2 dosings of super kleer.....


----------



## cmason1957

Yesterday was harvest day at our friend's winery for their biggest crop Norton. We were amazed to get done. This year they only got 1.5 tons, normal is about 2-3. But it is great to say we are done.


----------



## Boatboy24

8.5 miles this morning. It hurt. Back from church, fed and getting ready to head down to the lab. Today, I'll be racking the Zin that was pressed yesterday, taking final measurements on the Cab and Petite Sirah, and pitching yeast. Then settling in to watch my Giants against the Redskins (DVR running).


----------



## Elmer

Brewed a big ABV- malty holiday ale!


----------



## Steve_M

A former company reunion earlier sauce on for tomorrow. Waiting for friend to get back from Giants game to rack the wine we pressed Thursday night and will start MLF.


----------



## Boatboy24

Stupid Giants...


----------



## JohnT

I am on my knees praying that the rain will blow out of here by Thursday. Got crush coming up and things will get very sloppy if the lawn does not dry out.


----------



## Johnd

Last full day of a business trip to the Lodging Conference at the Biltmore in Phoenix. Celebrating my 50th tonight with Mrs. Johnd and a couple of my employees at Steak 44 here in Phoenix, wonderful restaurant, seafood tower is to die for. 
Incredible woman, brought pictures of my bday gifts on our trip, a Coravin wine system and a double magnum of 2002 Montelena Estate Cabernet Sauvignon, 1 of 150. I've been eying that bottle in a local restaurant for the last year, just didn't want to spend the $$. Yum!!


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> I am on my knees praying that the rain will blow out of here by Thursday. Got crush coming up and things will get very sloppy if the lawn does not dry out.



Not looking good here until Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Boatboy24

Dang, @Johnd , that's a helluva birthday gift. Enjoy.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ceeaton

Fifty, such an old man you are! Was there a picture of a cane among what your wife brought? I'm only 47, once you hit 50 you can count back 1 for each year. I'll be 46 here in two weeks or so. Happy B-day!


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Fifty, such an old man you are! Was there a picture of a cane among what your wife brought? I'm only 47, once you hit 50 you can count back 1 for each year. I'll be 46 here in two weeks or so. Happy B-day!



Gee, thanks, Craig, but the only cane I need is a racking cane! I can still hoist and haul full carboys of wine and drag 150# fermenters around, so I'm not feeling 50 at all. 

Seriously though, thanks for the wishes, I'd rather be home with my family for the big five oh, but duty calls.


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, very nice and somebody must REALLY like you unless she was spending your $$$ to begin with  

Sounds like it was a fantastic celebration. I wish I was 50 still but I also do like the fact that I have only 24 months of "hard" labor left until I am out of here! 






Johnd said:


> Incredible woman, brought pictures of my bday gifts on our trip, a Coravin wine system and a double magnum of 2002 Montelena Estate Cabernet Sauvignon, 1 of 150. I've been eying that bottle in a local restaurant for the last year, just didn't want to spend the $$. Yum!!


----------



## Johnd

Sitting in a bow hunting blind with my bestest little hunting buddy....


----------



## ceeaton

John, too bad you and your hunting partner weren't riding shot gun on my way to visit @jgmann67 . I have to go through Pinchot State Park, there were a whole bunch of trucks lined up where the nice walking paths go back into the park, and a bunch of deer checking out the trucks. Saw at least 20 of them, couple look like they were growing some racks (not boobs, antlers). 

Awesome you get some time with your hunting buddy. Those are times both of you will never forget, very cool! I'm envious.


----------



## Johnd

Big day today. After work, started prepping my new 23 l and 40 l barrels for use. The wine in carboys is logjammed behind the barreling process. First wine into the new 23 l will be the WE LE Mosaic Red, first into the 40 l will be my double batch of Fourtitude fermented with the leftover pressings of the Brehm Zinfandel. Fourtitudes only a few months old, but sampling really well a couple of weeks ago. Mosaics 8 months old and a little blah at the moment.....


----------



## ceeaton

Started the day with 1/2 day vacation so I could attend a funeral. Having way too many of those in our church lately. At least the fog lifted to a beautiful Fall day. After work ran my 20 gallon brute down to vineyard owner Jeff so he could fill it up with some Cab Franc grapes he's picking on Wednesday morning. He was going to leave them go a bit longer but the deer are taking a liking to them since most of his other grapes are already harvested. I ordered 110 lbs, but he's unsure how much we will each get, since he makes quite a bit of wine for the winery with those grapes. I told him even if I got enough for a few gallons I'd be happy. We compared notes on last years Dornfelder and he also thought it could handle quite a bit of oak and will have to age at least another year until it is "good".


----------



## vernsgal

Today I started my Christmas shopping.


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked the Viognier and 3 Country Cab from primary and racked the Lanza Cab and Petite Sirah off the gross lees. Thankful to say that after 3 busy weeks, I now have only one wine in primary - my Lanza Syrah grapes. Those will be pressed this weekend.


----------



## Rodnboro

Prepping for Hurricane Matthew. Hunkering down and waiting.


----------



## Julie

Rodnboro said:


> Prepping for Hurricane Matthew. Hunkering down and waiting.



I'll be thinking about you, Be safe


----------



## ceeaton

Rodnboro said:


> Prepping for Hurricane Matthew. Hunkering down and waiting.



If I'm counting correctly this is the number two big storm for you. Hope everything turns out well for you and your family.


----------



## vernsgal

Rodnboro said:


> Prepping for Hurricane Matthew. Hunkering down and waiting.



Horrible storm. Hope you come through safe!


----------



## Rodnboro

Thanks all. Unless it turns, the eye is supposed to pass by us about 70 miles out. We're expecting 60 mph gusts and 5 to 10 inches of rain. And probably lose power.


----------



## Rodnboro

Well, we've been out of power for almost 24 hours, lots of debris to clean up, some shingles blown off the house, but we are safe and no major damage.


----------



## Boatboy24

Glad you are relatively unscathed.


----------



## Sage

Sighted in my 1874 Sharps rifle, black powder, plain lead bullet 525 grains, 45-90 cal. Getting ready for next weekend opener for deer. Looking forward, optimistically, to some deer steaks, jerky and sausage.

Might save some of my grape vines in the process too!!


----------



## jgmann67

Worked on a scout's Eagle Project in the rain. Fun!


----------



## ceeaton

Drinking coffee and watching deer meander though my older brother's back yard. Got rather chilly overnight. Son said he saw an eight point buck at sunrise.


----------



## Steve_M

ceeaton said:


> Drinking coffee and watching deer meander though my older brother's back yard. Got rather chilly overnight. Son said he saw an eight point buck at sunrise.


Hmm, apparently does not know it's "game" time!


----------



## ceeaton

Steve_M said:


> Hmm, apparently does not know it's "game" time!



He has more than 50 acres that are posted. They have come to figure out it is a safe zone. As I sat on the porch sipping my coffee I could hear acorns falling in the woods, looked up to see a bunch of oak trees. On the lower end of his property is a small stream that always has some water flowing through it. So food, water and safety. Plus most of his neighbors have 50+ acres, so not too much human activity in the area.


----------



## Rocky

I am nervously waiting to see which Pittsburgh Steeler team shows up today against the Jets. I am convinced that there are parallel universes both with a Steeler team. One is great and one is horrible. I hope the great one shows up today. I am encouraged because the great team seems to play dressed in black jerseys.


----------



## Boatboy24

Finished it this morning. Very happy with my results, especially considering I injured myself two weeks ago. Ended up almost 30 seconds under my desired per mile pace.


----------



## Johnd

Got up at 4:30, had two cups, headed into the 600 acre wood with my bow and arrow at 6. Saw some nice bucks, just need another year on them. Took a doe for management (and feasting) purposes. Cleaned said deer, iced, cleaned up at the camp and settled in for the three hour drive. Was really looking forward to a golf nap when I got home, but alas, no golf on TV. How It's Made nap will do just fine.


----------



## Rodnboro

Boatboy24 said:


> Finished it this morning. Very happy with my results, especially considering I injured myself two weeks ago. Ended up almost 30 seconds under my desired per mile pace.




Great job. I'm limited to around 6 miles but not complaining. I envy all of you who can do more.


----------



## jgmann67

An evening by the fire.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> View attachment 31906
> 
> 
> An evening by the fire.



And what may I ask is in your glass?


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> And what may I ask is in your glass?




As a matter of fact you may....

We're drinking your Eclipse Chard. [emoji41]


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> As a matter of fact you may....
> 
> We're drinking your Eclipse Chard. [emoji41]



Well, was it and enjoyable Chard?


----------



## Boatboy24

Today is press day for the Lanza Syrah. Other than that, I think I'm laying low. After yesterday's run in the morning, then back downtown again in late afternoon for the Caps game, I'm ready for a day of rest.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Well, was it and enjoyable Chard?




Reserving a review for another taste. It's a sturdy chard with good structure. It would have been better to have it with dinner (and we had the off dry chard for the fire). It's got some edges to it. So, I'm wondering if it needs a little exposure to soften it a bit. Will see this afternoon.


----------



## Rocky

Making a super batch of Rocky's Famous Sauce (Gravy for you New Yorkers). When it is finished cooking and cool, I put it in freezer bags and freeze it. 

Here is a picture of the ingredients:

Tomato Sauce
Diced Tomatoes
Tomato Puree
Onions
Red Bell pepper
Garlic
Carrots (Sorry JohnT)
EVOO
Italian Seasoning
Crushed red pepper


----------



## Rodnboro

Enjoying electricity again after 71 hours of outage.


----------



## vernsgal

Rocky said:


> Making a super batch of Rocky's Famous Sauce (Gravy for you New Yorkers). When it is finished cooking and cool, I put it in freezer bags and freeze it.
> 
> Here is a picture of the ingredients:
> 
> Tomato Sauce
> Diced Tomatoes
> Tomato Puree
> Onions
> Red Bell pepper
> Garlic
> Carrots (Sorry JohnT)
> EVOO
> Italian Seasoning
> Crushed red pepper



That looks good Rocky! I had to look up EVOO though lol My son inlaw does one similar except he uses broccoli.It sounds "wrong" but it's really quite good.


----------



## ceeaton

Some days I have all planned out, like today, and they don't go as planned. Original plan - go pick some study materials at the church for sunday school (my turn tomorrow to moderate), head into town for a hair cut, hit the local grocery store and pick up some chicken and something big I can do on the smoker tomorrow, get charcoal at the local hardware store, gas, head home, start doing wine stuff before noon.

Reality - head to church by 8:15 am, realize it is a "work" day at the church, help dig/shovel gravel, etc etc. Head home at noon. Feed kids. Head to local store and find out it is going out of business. Find chicken but nothing large to smoke (notice shelves are getting really bare). Head to hardware store which is in transition from Truevalue to Ace, place is a mess, get some charcoal. Hit the gas station and get home by 2:30 pm. Start charcoal and pound the crap out of some chicken breasts. Come down here to log on to some sanity for a moment. No wine making got done, my back and legs hurt, I'm tired and ready to go to bed. And I still have a long beard and a full head of hair. Oh bother.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Daughters softball game this morning, running errands and put ribs on the smoker alot later than intended, 4pm. Another half hour and I'll wrap in foil, butter and a bit of beer. Should finish up around dark, I hope.


----------



## Johnd

Haven't been home on a Saturday since mid August. In the winery with a cup in hand at 6 AM, filled out and put wine tags on every commercial bottle, one tag for each group of wines I have aging. Set up and ran a chromo on the Chileans. 
Racked the water out of the new 40l Vadai, and cleaned it out really well. Put the double batch of Fourtitude (made with Zin skins) in the barrel, corked 8 750's for topping up, plus a 375. Took the kids to Chuck E. Cheese for lunch. Weedeated, edged, and mowed the lawn. Topped up and sulfited the 3 other Vadai's, racked the peppermint mocha. Looked at the chromo which had dried, Chileans suck, 4 months, no dice. Bout to crack open the Fourtitude 375 and call it a day.


----------



## Hokapsig

In florida for our annual vacation. We stopped at Endless Crush winery for some Florida muscadines and brought home some bottles for consumption. 

Looking forward to laying on the beach and hoping no one mistakes me for a beached whale and tries to roll me back in the water....


----------



## cmason1957

Drove north of St. Louis area to a little town called Elsberry and picked about 160 lbs of Norton grapes. Really nice looking, a few raisins. The grapes are a little dry, but I think they will be usable. The brix are about 23.5, ph 3.7 and tables, as the crowd reported of about 0.7. This aren't bad numbers for Norton at all. A little Mlf, cold chilling and this should be quite tasty.


----------



## Rodnboro

Taking the 4 hour drive home from Athens, GA. We attended the UGA vs Vanderbilt game yesterday and saw a disappointing defeat. My oldest hopes to be accepted and attending up here next year.


----------



## Boatboy24

Quick grocery store run early AM, as I was out of half and half for my coffee. After the coffee was made, the boys and I made some chocolate bark. Mmmm! After lunch, cut the lawn then met up with my family to do a charity walk for Chron's and Colitis (my mom has Chron's), then out to an early dinner. When we got home, Mrs. Boatboy made me make some white chocolate bark (caffeine in regular chocolate gives her headaches). Now I'm kicking back.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Left house at 6:30am to make it to PI wine when the doors opened. Picked up Concord and Traminette juice. Did yard work most of the afternoon and finished up with oldest daughters softball game. Started sauce earlier in the day so a very late pasta dinner for the family. Tomorrow I go under the knife for bilateral hernia surgery. Had to get it done before the snow flies and shoveling!


----------



## heatherd

@Matty_Kay I have Traminette brewing now. Do you plan to backsweeten and if so, what SG do you plan to target?


----------



## Boatboy24

Best of luck with the surgery and recovery, @Matty_Kay .


----------



## MisterEd

cmason1957 said:


> Drove north of St. Louis area to a little town called Elsberry and picked about 160 lbs of Norton grapes. Really nice looking, a few raisins. The grapes are a little dry, but I think they will be usable. The brix are about 23.5, ph 3.7 and tables, as the crowd reported of about 0.7. This aren't bad numbers for Norton at all. A little Mlf, cold chilling and this should be quite tasty.



I think you will be a happy camper with that finished wine. My cynthianna this year had excellent numbers as well. It's really a wonderful wonderful wine IMHO.


----------



## MisterEd

Boatboy24 said:


> my family to do a charity walk for Chron's and Colitis (my mom has Chron's), then out to an early dinner.



While I realize medical marijuana is not a cure all for everything I do know of people afflicted w/ Crohn's who have realized improvement in pain relief with marijuana. It is worth consideration for those who may have exhausted other means of treatment.

http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetrut...ing-medical-marijuana-defeats-crohns-disease/


----------



## vernsgal

Matty_Kay said:


> Tomorrow I go under the knife for bilateral hernia surgery. Had to get it done before the snow flies and shoveling!


Speedy recovery! 

Today I started next year's fall/winter wines


----------



## Matty_Kay

@Matty_Kay I have Traminette brewing now. Do you plan to backsweeten and if so, what SG do you plan to target?

I never made before so not sure if/what sg to back sweeten to. Any recommendations?


----------



## Matty_Kay

@ Boatboy24 & vernsgal- thank you

@heatherd and vernsgal-This is my first time with Traminette, not sure what sg I'll backsweeten, if at all to, any thoughts?


----------



## Julie

I would say around 1.010 would probably be good but don't go any higher and put your acid on the higher end

Good Luck on your surgery!


----------



## ffemt128

Looking forward to heading to Northeast PA on Friday to pick up some juice. Getting the usual, Concord, Niagra, Catawba, Fredonia, and Seyval if available.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Looking forward to heading to Northeast PA on Friday to pick up some juice. Getting the usual, Concord, Niagra, Catawba, Fredonia, and Seyval if available.



Where you headed to?


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Where you headed to?


 

Most likely Mazza. Prices are good and I was very satisfied with their juice last year. Concord and Fredonia were dark red with great flavors. Discount for quantity purchases. I think anything over 50 gallons gets you a 10% and between 25 and 50 gets you 5%.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Nothing....day 2 of bilateral hernia surgery recovery, everything went well. My 36 hour self imposed pre surgery recovery assessment was waaaayyyy too aggressive. But, feeling better today


----------



## mennyg19

MisterEd said:


> While I realize medical marijuana is not a cure all for everything I do know of people afflicted w/ Crohn's who have realized improvement in pain relief with marijuana. It is worth consideration for those who may have exhausted other means of treatment.
> 
> 
> 
> http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetrut...ing-medical-marijuana-defeats-crohns-disease/




Band-aids....
I have crohns. Im on the SCD. Crazy diet, but it works at the source of it all


----------



## Boatboy24

mennyg19 said:


> Band-aids....
> I have crohns. Im on the SCD. Crazy diet, but it works at the source of it all



What is SCD?


----------



## mennyg19

Boatboy24 said:


> What is SCD?




Specific Carbohydrate Diet
Breakingtheviciouscycle.info


----------



## mennyg19

By a small kosher wine tasting event


----------



## ceeaton

Will soon be home and packing up for a trip starting tomorrow to winterize our cabin up in @bkisel 's neck of the woods. Looks like a lot of rain in the forecast, river predictions say our road will be closed so will probably have to park across the creek and unload, then load everything via foot, across a foot bridge and up a steep set of stairs. Hope my arthritic knee can handle the stress. I'm sure plenty of beer and wine will eventually make it feel better, and make my head feel worse.


----------



## Amanda660

Towed camper then smoker into town so I can get started in the wee hours on a very adventurous smoked/BBQ meal for an amazing crew of aircraft maintainers. Maiden voyage for my homemade smoker - she'll be my competition smoker next season if all goes well. Of course lots of wine & home-brew will be offered as well so things should be looking up for me about 5:00 PM tomorrow!


----------



## the_rayway

Have the kids first Halloween Dance tonight! Excited. There will be a little girl witch, and a little boy Toothless (Dragon). My mother in law makes the best costumes


----------



## ffemt128

Getting ready for a very soggy trip north for some PA juices.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Getting ready for a very soggy trip north for some PA juices.



safe trip and I hope you get the juices you are going for.


----------



## Johnd

Watching a beautiful 50F southern sunrise, bow in hand, light north breeze, doesn't get much better.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Day 4 of hernia repair recovery- feeling good. Feels like I just did 10,000 sit ups though.

Had a buddy stop over to help rack 6 gallons of Concord and Traminette and move some carboys around. Both ferments were uneventful, which is always welcomed.
The Traminette is quite fruity and high in acid, which is ok since I plan to back sweeten anyway.


----------



## ffemt128

Picked up 20 gallons each of Concord, Niagra, Fredonia, and Catawba. Also picked up 12 Seyval Blanc, 12 Vidal Blanc and 12 Tart Cherry. Not to go get sugar and bring up to 21 brix.


----------



## ffemt128

Got sugar will adjust tomorrow morning then pitch yeast in the afternoon.


----------



## bkisel

It is a gloomy, drizzly day here in Wellsboro, PA. Decided to take a few days break from wine making (even though I’ve got some bottle cleaning and bottling which is overdue). So I started a woodworking project that has been on my “honey do” list for at least a few months. I wanted to wait until I got my garage woodworking shop built but you know the saying that goes “Happy wife, happy life!”.






A few frustrations along the way as I discovered a few more tools missing that never made it from CT to PA. Also, because my shop isn’t yet built, it is taking longer to get this project done than I would like.

Here is a pic, prior to assembly and finishing, of the entryway bench my wife wants made…


----------



## bkisel

A quick non-measured dry fit before quitting for lunch...


----------



## michael-s

What am I doing today....... My wine and I met with friends for our weekly Saturday breakfast get together to talk, tease, laugh and have a fun time. At home I did the weekend dusting, vacuuming and washed the floors. In the afternoon I bagged the leaves I raked up days earlier. I went for my daily walk (5 kilometers) in the evening. *********************************************************** and enjoying my second glass of a Merlot wine that is 1 year old and tastes very good.


----------



## michael-s

"My wife and I"
.............. terrible spelling.  Might blame it on the 2nd glass of wine.


----------



## Hokapsig

home after a week on vacation in Florida. We sampled some nice muscadine blends from Endless Crush Winery, attended the Wine and Food Festival and met a winery owner that made blueberry wines, and scored some nice bottles of Stags Leap Petit Syrah and Chardonnay. 

Nice to be home and found that the Skeeter Pee had cleared, 2 more batches are done fermenting and need to go to glass and the Diamond appears to be done also. Time to use the new pump from Presque Isle winery....


----------



## Boatboy24

Back from camping with 19 cub scouts and preparing for my son's birthday party at 3:30.


----------



## hardworkin

Celebrating our win over Ohio State! Opps! Sorry... 'The' Ohio State.


----------



## ceeaton

Back from a long weekend winterizing our cabin up in @bkisel 's neck of the woods. Was very soggy, so much so we had park on the rails-to-trails side of the creek on Friday afternoon. Creek receded enough to park back on our side, but in the meantime we lost electric, kind of hard to get projects done and sweepers run without the "juice". Finally did come back on last night around 9 pm so we could listen to some of the PSU game against "The" Ohio State University. Couldn't listen to the end of the game since we had to get up, close up, and I had to get home for my daughters 16th birthday celebration. Everyone carved pumpkins and the weather was beautiful.

Oh, and the Eagles "A" team defense showed up today and beat the last undefeated team, the Vikings, yea! Thinking about bed, I'm beat. Need to go to work to rest a bit.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> Back from a long weekend winterizing our cabin up in @bkisel 's neck of the woods...



Ironic... This time of the year I travel about every other week to Fulton County where family (my two brothers) have a cabin and hunting property.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Ironic... This time of the year I travel about every other week to Fulton County where family (my two brothers) have a cabin and hunting property.



Both of my BIL's hunt. We don't hunt, we drink. Our family was transplanted from Corning, NY then Wellsboro to where I'm at now. Wonder if we've ever passed each other going to our cabins? Spent time in your local Weis Markets talking about the intricacies of the weather with the lady collecting the shopping carts. I think I'd fit in up there if I ever retire, it is a very nice area with really nice people (also known as folk).


----------



## bkisel

Worked on the five board bench this morning. It is now glued, screwed and sanded. This afternoon will be bottling a 6 gallon batch of red and also gathering fireplace wood.


----------



## reefman

ffemt128 said:


> Picked up 20 gallons each of Concord, Niagra, Fredonia, and Catawba. Also picked up 12 Seyval Blanc, 12 Vidal Blanc and 12 Tart Cherry. Not to go get sugar and bring up to 21 brix.



Hey Doug,
Does Mazza ship juice?


----------



## ffemt128

reefman said:


> Hey Doug,
> Does Mazza ship juice?


 

I'm not sure if they ship or not. They are a 2 hour drive for me so I just make it a day trip. http://www.enjoymazza.com


----------



## Boatboy24

9 years ago (give or take an hour), I became a father for the first time. Hard to believe my 'little guy' (he's already shoulder height on me) is already 9. Normal day here, but tonight we are going to the Japanese steak house nearby. Kinda funny: we took the kids there for the first time for lunch over the summer. He fought tooth and nail to not go. Wasn't interested at all. He quickly changed his mind and now chooses it for his birthday dinner.


----------



## Rodnboro

Boatboy24 said:


> 9 years ago (give or take an hour), I became a father for the first time. Hard to believe my 'little guy' (he's already shoulder height on me) is already 9. Normal day here, but tonight we are going to the Japanese steak house nearby. Kinda funny: we took the kids there for the first time for lunch over the summer. He fought tooth and nail to not go. Wasn't interested at all. He quickly changed his mind and now chooses it for his birthday dinner.




It's funny how most kids today are outgrowing their parents. My 18 year old son is 6' 5" and my 16 year old son is 6' 1". My wife and I are both 5' 11". Could it be the growth hormones in all of those chicken nuggets?


----------



## JohnT

Feel lucky. Not all are like that. 

Maybe I am just old and out of touch, but it seems to me that kids in general are growing up much slower that we did. 

for example, I have 9 nieces and nephews in their mid to late 20's and only 1 (the oldest) is married. 

A good example is when we went out to dinner and my 11 year old nephew came along. He proceeded to have a genuine 100% full on hissy fit. My gosh, he acted like a 3 year old. I just keep thinking that when 1 was 11 I had a part time job and knew how to behave. I kept thinking that this kid will be a teenager in less than 2 years and is acting like an infant. 

I am convinced that kids grow up much slower these days. Glad to see that your son is an exception..


----------



## ffemt128

Stopped at Consumers Produce and picked up an Italian Barolo, Chianti and Valpolicello yesterday. 

Today, I'm taking a half day and heading out to try and kick up some birds.


----------



## Julie

ffemt128 said:


> Stopped at Consumers Produce and picked up an Italian Barolo, Chianti and Valpolicello yesterday.
> 
> Today, I'm taking a half day and heading out to try and kick up some birds.



Good Luck! I think Mike is going out tomorrow. He got a 7 point on Tuesday so now it is on to some birds.


----------



## mennyg19

JohnT said:


> I have 9 nieces and nephews in their mid to late 20's and only 1 (the oldest) is married.




My 3 siblings and I all got married under the age of 23. My sister was actually 19. Shes 32 now (all are still married). My parents are in their low 50s and have 13 grandchildren.


----------



## Hokapsig

Ready to go to Johnstown tomorrow for a wine show, though we are running out of wine quickly. Need to get some juice in quick, though we have a drum of Malbec and Merlot waiting for us at Consumer's. With vacation and work, there has not been any time to do any extracurricular activities. We will be helping out our church on Sunday by providing some free wine tastings on Sunday.


----------



## Boatboy24

Meeting up with my cousin for an early lunch, since she's in town from Boston for a wedding. Then off to baseball. After that, it's a short run and time in the kitchen. Making a beef and mushroom ragu for dinner.


----------



## heatherd

Last night we had outdoor movie night, screening two Charlie Brown movies. Plus there was a potluck and hot dogs. We had a great turnout and it was so fun for the kids and the parents.

Today my daughter has swimming lesson, then my hubby and I are headed to Park Tavern for a birthday dinner for a friend.


----------



## Boatboy24

Birthday party with the kiddos this morning. Then meeting some friends at the Winery at Bull Run. It just opened a few years ago but has been getting pretty good reviews. Built adjacent to the Bull Run battlefield, it's pretty neat seeing what they uncovered when building and setting up the vineyards. All sorts of civil war artifacts. And at just 6 miles from my front door, it's a short trip.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Putting final touches of design/plan on media center, bookcases and shelves we're building in our family room. Also need to rack my Syrah that finished up MLF and rack a Moscato. Using the All in One Wine Pump for first time, looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## mennyg19

Packing up! Flying back home to Israel tonight. Wish me luck! Have 2 kids under the age of 3... this will be fun!


----------



## Julie

mennyg19 said:


> Packing up! Flying back home to Israel tonight. Wish me luck! Have 2 kids under the age of 3... this will be fun!



Have a safe trip


----------



## ceeaton

mennyg19 said:


> Packing up! Flying back home to Israel tonight. Wish me luck! Have 2 kids under the age of 3... this will be fun!



What do you answer with when they say "are we there yet Dad"?


----------



## TonyR

Drugs do wonders::


----------



## mennyg19

ceeaton said:


> What do you answer with when they say "are we there yet Dad"?



The younger one doesnt talk yet. Hes 9 months old. The older one just sits and asks what im doing the whole time and why.
Happened to have been a pretty good flight. My wife and older son sat in the back of the plane and i had the lap child (for 12 hours) a little further up front (in economy also). The flight was packed to the gills (not one extra seat on the plane), 54 lap babies on the flight and I actually got some sleep in. Cant say it was comfortable tho. My son is a heavy one. 
Heres a pic of them. The older one is on the right.


----------



## Boatboy24

Thinking about knocking on neighbor's doors and asking for some candy.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Thinking about knocking on neighbor's doors and asking for some candy.



Maybe they'll give you some sugar free gummy bears.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Thinking about knocking on neighbor's doors and asking for some candy.



Take a bottle of wine, works every time!


----------



## Amanda660

Since I live in a very rural area I really enjoy participating in our downtown Trunk-or-Treat. Had such a great time playing the grave digger. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Enologo

This weekend bottled my Petite Syrah from last year. This was my first attempt at MLF and I'm sold. Also tried a BM4X4 yeast, me likey.


----------



## ffemt128

Hoping to bottle 80 plus gallons of Muscadine and also transfer from fermenters to glass approximately 130 gallons of PA juice and 18 gallons of Italian reds. Pretty ambitious goal. Good thing is I have off Thursday and Friday next week if I need it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got my wine chores done and now its time for errands. Lowes, Ddick's (b-ball shoes for my oldest) and the grocery store. Then it is time to clear out the beds in the back yard from all the perennial debris. After that, I'll do a little mulching.

Tonight, the Mrs and I are headed to a 70's/80's costume party. Should be interesting. I'm channeling my inner hair band rock star.


----------



## Bubba1

Racked and K-Meta 10 carboys of this falls wine 3 Sangiovese 4 Montipuliciano 3 Amarone all Italian juice pails with lugs of grapes added.


----------



## cmason1957

My wife decided we had several bottles to many in our basement (somewhere north of 1000 and that doesn't include the 50 gallons or so in carboys) so we are having a party tonight. We have about 65 people saying they will be here, not including spouses. Yesterday I smoked 4 pork butts and 2 briskets. We should have enough food.


----------



## ceeaton

cmason1957 said:


> My wife decided we had several bottles to many in our basement (somewhere north of 1000 and that doesn't include the 50 gallons or so in carboys) so we are having a party tonight. We have about 65 people saying they will be here, not including spouses. Yesterday I smoked 4 pork butts and 2 briskets. We should have enough food.



And you didn't invite all of us??? That sounds like a blast, especially if your weather is as good as ours is right now.


----------



## ceeaton

Haven't used the AIO in several weeks, so after our men's breakfast, I declared today a wine day (not a whine day). Cleaned two cases of bottles and added a case to soak in OxyClean, racked the Brunello kit from this Spring, tested, added another ounce of American M+ cubes, racked the two Pinot Grigios from this Spring to partially degas and put out in the garage to start the cold stabilization process. Now have a White Zin, regular Zin and a Malbec to rack, a blueberry and Dornfelder to bottle and might move the Pinot Noir from this Spring just because I can do it quickly. 

Doubt I will get all of it done as I'm getting tired (due to this cold) and I want to enjoy the outdoors. 62*F in November, just beautiful, need to start some charcoal to do burgers and dogs tonight at some point.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Broke out my new AIO today to rack my fall CA Syrah which finished MLF and racked my Moscato/Malvasia Bianca field blend. The AIO was super easy, especially from a guy coming off of double hernia surgery a few weeks ago. No more lifting full carboys, the AIO made racking a breeze.


----------



## bkisel

Back from a short hike/walk using the Pine Creek Rail Trail between Wellsboro Junction and Ansonia Access Area. Picture was taken with my cell phone camera.

http://visittiogapa.com/railtrailmap.pdf

.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> Back from a short hike/walk using the Pine Creek Rail Trail between Wellsboro Junction and Ansonia Access Area. Picture was taken with my cell phone camera.


That's a nice trail, especially this time of year. I've also hiked/walked it in the Spring when the leaves are the size of a squirrels ear. Easy hike and lot's of pretty scenes along the way! Just watch for copperheads if you do it in the heat of summer. For some reason we always run into them that time of the year (seeking water?), so I tend not to walk it in mid-Summer.


----------



## Rodnboro

Got up and going this morning at 3:45 to travel up state to GHSA Cross Country Championship Meet. It was an incredible day watching over a thousand athletes run their hearts out. Statesboro High teams didn't come close to the top, but gained lots of experience. I'm proud of our students for just making it to state. It was a long and tiring day, but we enjoyed every minute.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> That's a nice trail, especially this time of year. I've also hiked/walked it in the Spring when the leaves are the size of a squirrels ear. Easy hike and lot's of pretty scenes along the way! Just watch for copperheads if you do it in the heat of summer. For some reason we always run into them that time of the year (seeking water?), so I tend not to walk it in mid-Summer.



This year we've crossed path with two rattlesnakes. Here is one encounter...


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> This year we've crossed path with two rattlesnakes. Here is one encounter...



I remember you posting that and that looked very much like the road we take in to our camp at Owassee. Such a beautiful area, but like many there are hidden, and sometimes not so hidden dangers.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> I remember you posting that and that looked very much like the road we take in to our camp at Owassee. Such a beautiful area, but like many there are hidden, and sometimes not so hidden dangers.



If I remember correctly that was a dirt road we hiked a bit to get to the Asaph Trail just North of Rt. 6 in Asaph, PA.

Yes, you're right, I do remember now having already posted that picture.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> If I remember correctly that was a dirt road we hiked a bit to get to the Asaph Trail just North of Rt. 6 in Asaph, PA.
> 
> Yes, you're right, I do remember now having already posted that picture.



That trail is four or five miles North of our place, we are just South of Rt 6 at Ansonia. You take the road to Colton Point, then veer off on the dirt road to the Owassee Natural Area (day use only); we are at the end of that road. You'll have to come visit sometime. Very nice to sit on the front porch (we have old rockers) enjoy watching people busting butt to ride up and down the rails to trails, and enjoy a good glass of beer or wine. We occasionally grill some really nice dinners, to go with our beer and wine.


----------



## ffemt128

Bottle 37 cases of various muscadine wine today wit Hokapsig. Good day if I say so myself. Made up a cheese and cracker tray for snacks. Now to get labels printed.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> That trail is four or five miles North of our place, we are just South of Rt 6 at Ansonia. You take the road to Colton Point, then veer off on the dirt road to the Owassee Natural Area (day use only); we are at the end of that road. You'll have to come visit sometime. Very nice to sit on the front porch (we have old rockers) enjoy watching people busting butt to ride up and down the rails to trails, and enjoy a good glass of beer or wine. We occasionally grill some really nice dinners, to go with our beer and wine.



I'm about a 35 minute drive from where Owassee and Colton roads come together. Wife and I live just west of Hills Creek State Park on Kelly Road. PM me when you plan on being in the area.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> I'm about a 35 minute drive from where Owassee and Colton roads come together. Wife and I live just west of Hills Creek State Park on Kelly Road. PM me when you plan on being in the area.



As I remember when I go just past the Weis Market on Rt 6 towards Mansfield, I see a turn to the left (North) that takes you to Hills Creek Lake (State Park). We probably won't be back until next Spring as we have to winterize and board up the cabin, too cold in the Winter to keep it operational. That road also becomes snowmobile only because of all of the ice. I used to go in when I owned a 4 x 4, but the Corolla just is no match for that road in Winter.


----------



## Boatboy24

ffemt128 said:


> Bottle 37 cases of various muscadine wine today wit Hokapsig. Good day if I say so myself. Made up a cheese and cracker tray for snacks. Now to get labels printed.



I'm exhausted just from reading that.


----------



## bkisel

ceeaton said:


> As I remember when I go just past the Weis Market on Rt 6 towards Mansfield, I see a turn to the left (North) that takes you to Hills Creek Lake (State Park). We probably won't be back until next Spring as we have to winterize and board up the cabin, too cold in the Winter to keep it operational. That road also becomes snowmobile only because of all of the ice. I used to go in when I owned a 4 x 4, but the Corolla just is no match for that road in Winter.



That'd get you there but turning left onto Charleston St. would be shorter and quicker. Lets try to get together next Spring.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> That'd get you there but turning left onto Charleston St. would be shorter and quicker. Lets try to get together next Spring.



Sounds like a plan. We usually open the place on opening day of trout season. I always hit the Weis Market on the way in, you are only a hop-skip and jump from there. Maybe this blueberry wine I just bottled would be worthy to give you and your wife (assuming my wife let's me, she loves blueberry). Also have a bunch of raspberry, but it needs some aging (lot's o' acid at this point).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Sounds like a plan. We usually open the place on opening day of trout season. I always hit the Weis Market on the way in, you are only a hop-skip and jump from there. Maybe this blueberry wine I just bottled would be worthy to give you and your wife (assuming my wife let's me, she loves blueberry). Also have a bunch of raspberry, but it needs some aging (lot's o' acid at this point).



Same raspberry you gave me? I'll let it sit then.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Same raspberry you gave me? I'll let it sit then.



Yes, let it sit! I need to make a list of what I give away, I never remember... I'm only 54 and I can't remember now, what will I be like at 64 (I think there is a Beetles song about that). It is good now but I think it needs a bit of aging. I enjoy it but I admit two glasses and I'm feeling like I've got my daily requirement of Vitamin C taken care of, no scurvy here.


----------



## cmason1957

ceeaton said:


> And you didn't invite all of us??? That sounds like a blast, especially if your weather is as good as ours is right now.



I wanted to post something on here earlier, but SWMBO told me she had already invited to many people. It was a great time, much wine was consumed, but not nearly enough. (About 6 cases of wine and a case and a half of beer was what I counted, while cleaning bottles), plus how ever many we just sent away with families and friends. Not nearly enough. The weather was outrageously great, my kids built a really nice fire in our firepit. And the live music was absolutely off the hook, as we knew it would be. If any of you are planning a party, check out the local performers. I think you will be very much surprised how little a guy or a small group with a guitar will charge to sing for a few hours and it added such a nice winery feel to the entire evening/


----------



## Hokapsig

Bottled 37 cases of muscadine with ffemt. My turn to get hurt on a broken wine glass. So glad that Doug attended my first aid/CPR classes and knew how to save me. 

BTW, he puts out a great meat and cheese tray. Now for labels for the Cousin Carlos, Simply Red and Noble Muscadine. Yum, but it will be sold at this weekends show in Pittsburgh....

Tonight we stabilized 12 gallons of pee, racked 15 gallons of Diamond and sanitized the new pump for blending Niagara with the Concord. We will back sweeten some 12 gallons of Sweet Dreams for bottling Wednesday....


----------



## ffemt128

Working today but hoping to start transferring my PA juices to glass today. I already transferred my 18 gallons of Italian Reds, 14 gallons of Tart Cherry and 14 gallons of Vidal Blanc. I still have about 100 gallons to go into glass. 

Maybe I'll filter the latest batch of Skeeter pee in preparation of bottling. I have 1 case of beer bottles that some will go into and the rest will go into regular wine bottles.


----------



## Boatboy24

I voted. And in the words of Forrest Gump: "That's all I have to say about that."


----------



## mennyg19

Boatboy24 said:


> I voted. And in the words of Forrest Gump: "That's all I have to say about that."




Cmon, spill the beans!!! [emoji23]


----------



## dcbrown73

Boatboy24 said:


> I voted. And in the words of Forrest Gump: "That's all I have to say about that."



Same, same.


----------



## ceeaton

Holy S**t. Watching this election is incredible. Time to break out the Wild Turkey. Can you imagine a tie, it's possible?


----------



## vernsgal

well, I think regardless of how you voted..being on this site we know you have at least the occasional drink  so I say" Everyone raise a glass and toast that it's finally over and now to see what the future holds".


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, that was unexpected.


----------



## ceeaton

ceeaton said:


> Holy S**t. Watching this election is incredible. Time to break out the Wild Turkey. Can you imagine a tie, it's possible?



Never got to the Wild Turkey, but I'll be fuzzy enough today at work. Cough, cough, cough, sneeze, cough, fart, cough...maybe I'll take a 1/2 day. Pray for our leaders, they need it.


----------



## Elmer

Only got 3 hours sleep.
Not enough to coffee to get me through parent-teacher conf & a state wide conference call!
Today is not going to be fun


----------



## Boatboy24

Between the election and World Series game 7, America needs a nap!!


----------



## Mismost

ceeaton said:


> Never got to the Wild Turkey, but I'll be fuzzy enough today at work. Cough, cough, cough, sneeze, cough, fart, cough...maybe I'll take a 1/2 day. Pray for our leaders, they need it.



I finished the Turkey for you...been a long time since I sat and drank like that, but I was enjoying myself. 

Up early, big breakfast, and churning away at my desk. Good day.


----------



## ceeaton

Mismost said:


> I finished the Turkey for you...been a long time since I sat and drank like that, but I was enjoying myself.
> 
> Up early, big breakfast, and churning away at my desk. Good day.



I'm trying to not sprain my neck as my head snaps back every time I catch myself drifting off to sleep at my desk. I'm too old to stay up that late, it was way past my bedtime.


----------



## vernsgal

something to trump all this..had some oral surgery again this morning. Hopefully this fixes all!


----------



## Boatboy24

Wife and I are off and the kids are not!! 

Gonna take in a movie and lunch.


----------



## bkisel

Got to at least get some bottles clean today. Second apple batch has cleared in its glass 6.5 gallon carboy and needs to go into bulk aging in one of my 6 gallon carboys. Unfortunately all my 6 gallon carboys are in use! Need to early bottle one batch to free up a carboy. I'll pre-date the bottled batch, which I hope to get to no later then tomorrow, so that it gets a months extra bottle aging.

- or -

Maybe I can rush order a new carboy?


----------



## Rodnboro

I enjoyed my holiday by starting with a early morning run, then installed a ceiling mount projector in my wife's office conference room. After lunch I fished a little and am now enjoying a glass of my 2015 muscadine.


----------



## ceeaton

Rodnboro said:


> I enjoyed my holiday by starting with a early morning run, then installed a ceiling mount projector in my wife's office conference room. After lunch I fished a little and am now enjoying a glass of my 2015 muscadine.



Did ya catch anything (other than a nap and some enjoyment outside on a nice Fall day)?


----------



## Boatboy24

Rodnboro said:


> I enjoyed my holiday by starting with a early morning run, then installed a ceiling mount projector in my wife's office conference room. After lunch I fished a little and am now enjoying a glass of my 2015 muscadine.



That's a fine day!


----------



## Boatboy24

We saw "Keeping Up With The Jonses" this morning. Cute, funny; and at the $6.50 early bird price, totally worth it. Then walked across the way to PF Changs. Had shrimp Pad Thai and a nice Albarino. Went to Trader Joe's, then took a little nap after the kids got home from school (amazingly, they were playing quietly). Mom and kids are at Tae Kwon Do now while I preheat the oven for ho-made pizza and enjoy some of the TJ Amarone. I know, its hard work.


----------



## Elmer

Cleaned bottles
Cleaned Brew room
Picked up cider


2 miles hike with kids & dog
Cold crash brown ale
Cleaned fermentor bucket
Cooked up Some pizzas
Watched Beauty &a Beast with kids
Once I am done typing this:
Warm up cider
Make starter
Sleep (maybe)


----------



## bkisel

Elmer; said:


> Cleaned bottles
> Cleaned Brew room
> Picked up cider
> View attachment 32371
> 
> 2 miles hike with kids & dog
> Cold crash brown ale
> Cleaned fermentor bucket
> Cooked up Some pizzas
> Watched Beauty &a Beast with kids
> Once I am done typing this:
> Warm up cider
> Make starter
> Sleep (maybe)



I take it you're not yet into your seventies?






Are you going to make wine with that cider? I've got twelve gallons going right now because of how good last years 6 gallon batch of raw cider to wine turned out.


----------



## Elmer

bkisel said:


> I take it you're not yet into your seventies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going to make wine with that cider? I've got twelve gallons going right now because of how good last years 6 gallon batch of raw cider to wine turned out.




I got 27 year until 70, but due a back injury I have the lower back of a 90 year old!

I am making hard cider. Last year I used Nottingham ale yeast and bottle carbed, turned out slightly dry and tasty.
This year trying US-04 ale yeast.


----------



## Rodnboro

ceeaton said:


> Did ya catch anything (other than a nap and some enjoyment outside on a nice Fall day)?




I caught a few crappie and did not nap. Five years ago when I turned 50, I vowed to start running and never take another nap. I've kept my promise. Naps made me feel sluggish afterward.


----------



## bkisel

Just back from visiting Bohen Run Falls, a tributary of Pine Creek just north of Blackwell. This is in Tioga County, PA


----------



## Rodnboro

Enjoyed the Savannah Food and Wine Festival then ended the day on Tybee Island at the Crabshack for a great meal.


----------



## Mismost

Hung out at the Gun Club, shot a little IDPA pistol match, sighted in a couple of rifles for a friend, and finished with four rounds of skeet with old friends and a couple of new ones...just a deporable kinda day...it was great...beautiful day, good competition, and a lot of laughter.


----------



## AkTom

I was a little sick this morning. Tonight I racked
4 -1 gallon batches of mead and bottled 5 gallons of lime skeeter pee. And yes I'm feeling much better now.


----------



## Brub58

Helped out at my wine guilds annual wine show yesterday. There were 690 bottles of wine and I couldn't taste one of them - judges only! Today was the public day, but I had a family lunch so couldn't make it.


----------



## Hokapsig

We did a wine show at Stage AE in Pittsburgh on Saturday and we have a lady's club tasting this evening. My wife is making her famous mulled wine, which caused us to sell out of Cab on Saturday. Sure wish I had brought another 2 cases to sell.

Getting ready to venture east this weekend with ffemt to pick up some equipment.


----------



## Boatboy24

Detoxing.  Just returned home from a conference where I consumed a year's worth of wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, that didn't last. Family wanted to go out for Mexican tonight and I can't have my fish tacos without a margarita!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, that didn't last. Family wanted to go out for Mexican tonight and I can't have my fish tacos without a margarita!



Hair of the dog. Detoxing is overrated.


----------



## cmason1957

Detoxing is for quitters.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Bottled my 2015 CA Cab. Very happy with it. Will definately benefit from more rest and time in the bottle. Very good now with potential to be superb over the next 12 months.


----------



## Julie

Making some good ole fashion chicken noodle soup. It is the prefect day for it.


----------



## NorCal

TTT - tasting, testing, topping


----------



## Hokapsig

Went and looked at a former church last night to rent as a winery. All brick, new roof, about 40 by 60, upstairs still has the pews, downstairs has a small kitchen, 3 offices and a big area we could use to put the tanks in. ADA accessible, 3 bathrooms, outside area with concrete for a pavilion. The owner will repave the parking area, and has already put in a sewage discharge. There is a bricked sign that he will fix and would like to put our name on it. The site has 5 acres with it. Owner will not sell (wife tried that already).

the elephant in the room is that he wants $3500 a month, which is definitely worth it. But in real terms, that's selling 30 cases a month just to pay the rent, and we have to pay electric, sewage and water, gas, garbage and insurance, plus try to make a profit. He wants a 3 year lease. 

A good thing that we do have in our corner is that the owner likes our story. He's 87 and owns half the town and was looking forward to meeting us as his god son and friend had checked out our facebook page. They like that we are community oriented.

they have other businesses already looking at the site, but the owner already told them he wanted us. He said he is willing to work with us, and the owner wants to cut the grass in the summer. 

Any thoughts???????


----------



## Julie

How many cases of wine do you think you will be able to sell? Maybe ask him for a reduced lease for one year with the possibly of paying more rent and sign for a longer term after the first year.


----------



## Hokapsig

This is the unknown as to how much we could sell. Going into this year, we had no brand recognition, no one knew who we were, no one knew our wines. Now we have a bit of a following, people are asking where our winery is and want to visit. 

However, that being said, we have been told that many people won't buy your wines at an event, but then say they will go to your winery to buy (but never make the trip). So there is risk and reward, but I can't say for sure about either.


----------



## Boatboy24

@Hokapsig: It sounds like a pretty good deal (not knowing what the market is like in your area). Two concerns I would have: 1) You are not building any equity by leasing (though that is offset by a low cost of entry) and 2) At almost any time, the place could be ripped out from under you. When you're looking at planting a crop that won't yield anything for multiple years, that's a considerable risk. I kind of like Julie's idea of a lower first year, followed by a multi-year option. You'd have time to get a better feel for your potential cashflow without a significant investment in property.


----------



## bakervinyard

@Hokapsig, there is a small winery about 1 hour from my house and they started out small. One of the ways they grew was using Groupon to entice people to try them out. They don't grow to many grapes, but do source quite a lot. They also sell wine to a few select stores. 
hope this helps in your decision. good luck, Bakervinyard


----------



## Hokapsig

Guys, you are confirming what we've been thinking. Lots of money going out with no equity coming back. I think we will pass on this opportunity, but now we have an idea of what the market is for what we are looking. We have other options to consider, but haven't had time to investigate those yet..... Possibly something a little less expensive or a little smaller for now. If the owner ever decides to sell the church, we will consider it....


----------



## rickrd

Hokapsig said:


> Guys, you are confirming what we've been thinking. Lots of money going out with no equity coming back. I think we will pass on this opportunity, but now we have an idea of what the market is for what we are looking. We have other options to consider, but haven't had time to investigate those yet..... Possibly something a little less expensive or a little smaller for now. If the owner ever decides to sell the church, we will consider it....


 can I ask how long you've been at it making wine?


----------



## Hokapsig

5 years making it, but about 7 years reading up on it and taking classes on making it.


----------



## mfalenski

Hokapsig said:


> This is the unknown as to how much we could sell. Going into this year, we had no brand recognition, no one knew who we were, no one knew our wines. Now we have a bit of a following, people are asking where our winery is and want to visit.
> 
> However, that being said, we have been told that many people won't buy your wines at an event, but then say they will go to your winery to buy (but never make the trip). So there is risk and reward, but I can't say for sure about either.




We still are running into this. We have been commercial for 6 years but only opened the tasting room 1 year ago. We thought that people would be beating down our door, but its more like politely knocking. We are making rent, utilities, and able to buy what we need but I thought it would be a bit more than this by now. Events in town really help but I think you need to spend a lot on advertising if new or something more unknown like mead.


----------



## mfalenski

Hokapsig said:


> Guys, you are confirming what we've been thinking. Lots of money going out with no equity coming back. I think we will pass on this opportunity, but now we have an idea of what the market is for what we are looking. We have other options to consider, but haven't had time to investigate those yet..... Possibly something a little less expensive or a little smaller for now. If the owner ever decides to sell the church, we will consider it....




We do want to have some of your wine available but not until January. I will say that location is huge. You know where we are and we do OK, not sure if that would be different if we were on Main Street, on a more traveled roadway, or had a bigger place that could do events. Although I don't know what the other local winery does business-wise.


----------



## wpt-me

Getting ready to do a craft show at Sturbridge Villiage. Just finished turning some wine stopper/corkscrew assy.
Competing with Black Friday, Sat and Sun.

Bill


----------



## Boatboy24

mfalenski said:


> We still are running into this. We have been commercial for 6 years but only opened the tasting room 1 year ago. We thought that people would be beating down our door, but its more like politely knocking. We are making rent, utilities, and able to buy what we need but I thought it would be a bit more than this by now. Events in town really help but I think you need to spend a lot on advertising if new or something more unknown like mead.



The wineries that seem to do really well around here (Northern VA) are ones that are always hosting some sort of 'event'. Live music, food trucks, etc are becoming pretty standard, as are open areas where people feel they can bring the family and just 'hang out'. It is very common to talk to people and hear 'the wines are OK, but we come because its a nice spot and there are things to see and do. If we were at home, we'd be drinking something else.' However, these are the same people that are in the 'clubs' and receive quarterly allotments. So there must be some steady revenue in there.


----------



## ibglowin

Out on the West coast for Thanksgiving with the kids. SIL has season tickets to the Rams. Great seats but basically rained/drizzled the entire game. The Coliseum has certainly seen its share of history but as far as a venue for NFL football in 2016 it is sorely lacking in facilities and just darn pretty sad. The new stadium won't be finished until 2018 IIRC. Fantastic weather after that (of course). Sunny and 72 degrees for a high and upper 50's for the low. Found some excellent wine selections from Costco (of course) for T-Day!

Went for a nice long walk in the Burbank "hood" today...... Some really cool houses. Fruit hanging everywhere. Tomorrow is honey baked ham and honey baked turkey breast. Nobody cooks in LA it seems. We are doing some sides. Stuffing, potatoes, gravy, green bean casserole, pies. SWMBO's parents are here as well. Definitely watching some football.


----------



## Hokapsig

mfalenski said:


> We do want to have some of your wine available but not until January. I will say that location is huge. You know where we are and we do OK, not sure if that would be different if we were on Main Street, on a more traveled roadway, or had a bigger place that could do events. Although I don't know what the other local winery does business-wise.



Matt, we need to look into the state store on Main Street and see what that would cost. Might be interesting to split that location.....


----------



## Boatboy24

Don't know why, but I have the urge to cook some turkey today...


----------



## wpt-me

Going to Plymouth, Ma for dinner!!

Bill


----------



## cmason1957

Wife and I decided no cooking this Thanksgiving and it is our sixth Anniversary. So we decided to come down to Cancun, Mexico for our honeymoon. First picture is of the local Choati, a relative of the racoon, afraid of nothing. The second is the reason yesterday. All 3 hrs of it. The all inclusive bar helped to ease the pain of the rain.


----------



## Rocky

We are having our daughter, nephew and their families for the holiday. Having football, dinner and then football. Hope the "good" Steeler team shows up tonight. I hate when they wear the white uniforms!


----------



## mennyg19

Rocky said:


> I hate when they wear the white uniforms!



Better than when they wear those hideous striped throwbacks..


----------



## Elmer

Scored these for Black Friday.
Putting up holiday lights in the rain.
Maybe go to Home Depot, don't know if I will have the time


----------



## Boatboy24

Elmer said:


> Maybe go to Home Depot, don't know if I will have the time



Love it!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Getting together with some old friends tonight. Should be lots of debauchery, followed by Mrs. Boatboy driving home. I'm cooking up some wings for the occasion: some Jerk, and the rest with an orange marmalade/sriracha glaze. Good stuff!


----------



## Hokapsig

Off to buy a pickup truck so I can quit infringing on ffemt. Then home to filter 40 gallons of Battlefield Blush, rack the 27 gallons of Diamond and 6 gallons of pee.


----------



## ffemt128

Cleaned off the outside stairwell so that I can start transferring juice outside for cold stabilization.


----------



## Elmer

Put up holiday lights in the rain.
Entertained the inlaws.
Now watching simpsons marathon and have a few beers [emoji482]!!!!!


----------



## ceeaton

I worked today (programming, my brain hurts). Doesn't sound like too many of you did, I mean for pay. Guess I need to get out of the printing industry and get a real job at the State. Wonder how good the benefits are?


----------



## Rodnboro

Well I got called out on my holiday. I had to drive 2 hours one way to a prison in middle GA to repair a perimeter security issue. I got home after lunch and my boys and I raked pine straw and spread around our shrubbery. I guess it was a good workout after yesterday's gluttony.


----------



## ceeaton

I've spent most of the day doing things around the house, since my wife and oldest son had to work. This morning I made a batch of cinnamon bread and some corn bread, cleaned up the fridge, then started cleaning up some bottles and worked on three loads of laundry. After lunch I started my three month racking of wines, now that I have an AIO. I usually rack a wine, clean the carboy that it was in, and rack it back. After making dinner tonight, I decided to rack one last carboy. It was a 100% red raspberry batch from frozen fruit I got from a friend of mine who was moving to the Philly area. It was about 20 lbs of raspberries, and I got 3 gallons of wine, which has been aging since this Spring. I went to clean up the carboy, it's a better bottle type, so usually its a rinse and some Star San swirled around, then a dump and re-rack the wine (using gravity since it's a plastic carboy). When I looked at the sides of the carboy after rinsing, I noticed a really neat pattern on the sides. I didn't remember this when I first purchased the carboy, so I looked a bit closer (with a loop). Here there was an incredibly perfect pattern of acid crystals (maybe citric?) all up the sides of the carboy. I added some Oxi-Clean and filled with water. The solution turned an olive green, which I think happens when oxiclean mixes with a mild acid. Needless to say I'm letting the carboy soak a while before re-racking that wine. Guess I need to check the TA on that one since it is probably through the roof, even for a raspberry wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

Finally feeling human again today after almost a week of dealing with that cold. The whole house has had it and we've been laid up since Thanksgiving. Friday plans ended up being rescheduled (we weren't the only sick ones) and with the exception of a quick run to Lowe's and the grocery store yesterday, I've been a complete loaf for three days. Woke up breathing freely and actually having some energy this morning. So I racked the LR 3 Country Cab and removed the foliage from the bottle tree (aka: boxed up clean bottles). After lunch, I'll attempt to tackle the outdoor Christmas decorating.

Edit: Oh yeah, re did Chromatography on the 4 fall and 4 spring wines as well. Been seeing bubbles in most of them and am optimistic.


----------



## Hokapsig

stuck in North Dallas for 3 days. Any Local Dallas winemakers want to host a wayward winemaker and let him drink your wine???


----------



## Julie

Hokapsig said:


> stuck in North Dallas for 3 days. Any Local Dallas winemakers want to host a wayward winemaker and let him drink your wine???



Gee to bad it wasn't Charlotte!


----------



## dcbrown73

Dallas is my home, but I've been a Southern Connecticut / NYC Metro area transplant for the last 11 almost 12 years now. I would have been happy too.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Sitting at Logan International Airport waiting to go home. Long 1 day business trip.


----------



## PhilDarby

well quite by chance, ive been experimenting with blueberry flavour im in the uk btw so they are quite scarce, so, anyway, I was sat in my neighbours, the other month, who just happened to have an empty bowl full of pistachio nut shells, I had been experimenting with blueberry flavour as an f pack kinda flavour, but the dryness detracted from the overall effect, as, there was no natural sweetness, so, kinda experimentally I added 3 halves of pistachio nut shells per gallon as my neighbour gave me a bowl full of them, so in experimental fashion I added 6 blue berries and 3 halves of pistachio nut shells per gallon, to a random red coloured fruit wine, I had made, which tbh was a bit naff and then let it steep, well a few months later, it now is worth drinking, the nut shells seem to impart either slow fermenting or unfermentable sugars, which add a natural sweetness to coincide with the blueberry`s natural flavour, replacing its natural sweetness, overall at this moment in time, it seems to have worked well, although I am sloshed from drinking a very enjoyable drink, I would rank this a 9 on 10 and quite well balanced as a blueberry kinda wine flavoured drink, which at this moment in time has retained a natural sweetness and a woody taste from the nut shells, which has gradually improved over several months of steeping and aging. I deem this worthy of further experimentation, as the over all effect is very noteworthy.


----------



## Hokapsig

My wife was kind enough to make another run to Erie today for some light concord juice so that we can make our Battlefield Blush. She drove the new truck and didn't wreck it, so I guess that's a win in my book. Now if my son and wife can unload the 3 fifteen gallon carboys of wine without losing any juice, it will be a good day.....


----------



## ffemt128

Racked my PA juice to the cold stabilization room since temperatures are supposed to start dropping. I figure I'll pull back out the week after Christmas.


----------



## CCR

*Any Hawaiian shirts with grapes?*

Anyone know of a store that sells Hawaiian shirts with grapes on them? I need to find some unique Christmas presents...


----------



## Boatboy24

CCR said:


> Anyone know of a store that sells Hawaiian shirts with grapes on them? I need to find some unique Christmas presents...



http://www.digitalvintage.com/hawaiian-holiday-light-green-with-grapes-hawaiian-shirt

There also seems to be quite a few on eBay, but they are probably not new.


----------



## TXWineDuo

Hokapsig said:


> stuck in North Dallas for 3 days. Any Local Dallas winemakers want to host a wayward winemaker and let him drink your wine???



Hey Hokapsig sorry we missed your post, are you still here? When do you leave?
We hope that you got to go to Grapevine to taste some Texas wines.


----------



## ibglowin

CCR said:


> Anyone know of a store that sells Hawaiian shirts with grapes on them? I need to find some unique Christmas presents...





https://www.shelfies.com/products/mixed-grapes-short-sleeve-button-down-shirt


----------



## Boatboy24

Field trip to the Smithsonian Museum of Natural History.


----------



## Hokapsig

TXWineDuo said:


> Hey Hokapsig sorry we missed your post, are you still here? When do you leave?
> We hope that you got to go to Grapevine to taste some Texas wines.


 
I think I drove through grapevine, but didn't get to see a winery. But then again, I have no idea WHERE I was these days. I was in Frisco, Arlington, Dallas, Carrollton and stayed in a place that started with an A near Carrollton. I did try to look around, but a wine store in Texas is coded as a winery.... 

But I am sorry that I missed some Mustang Grape wine. I'm sure I'll be back. I have some problem children/locations in this area that I will need to check on.....


----------



## TXWineDuo

Hokapsig said:


> I think I drove through grapevine, but didn't get to see a winery. But then again, I have no idea WHERE I was these days. I was in Frisco, Arlington, Dallas, Carrollton and stayed in a place that started with an A near Carrollton. I did try to look around, but a wine store in Texas is coded as a winery....
> 
> But I am sorry that I missed some Mustang Grape wine. I'm sure I'll be back. I have some problem children/locations in this area that I will need to check on.....



In Grapevine there is only 1 winery at the very south end of town, if you went down Main street you should have seen all of the tasting rooms and we are members of a couple of those and we can get friends free tastings.

We have only been in this venture for a few years now and haven't made any mustang wine yet, haven't found source of the grapes yet. But next time you are in the area PM me and we can meet in Grapevine to do some tastings.

TXWineDuo


----------



## Hokapsig

Absolutely!!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Putting up the tree, family photos, maybe a run. Hopefully watching a little football and perhaps a nice, slow cooked pot roast for dinner.


----------



## Hokapsig

scrubbing our new, used VC tanks so that we can start racking and blending our PA wines. We will get up early on Saturday morning and pick up our drum of Malbec and one of Merlot. Meanwhile, we did a tasting at the local bakery last night and have a tasting at a Girls Night Out on Saturday evening.


----------



## Steve_M

Yesterday we went to Arthur Ave in the Bronx. Shopped for fresh lasagna noodles, cheese more cheese just a little more cheese and lots of soppressata!
Once home made lasagna with friends and poured plenty of wine.
Perfect evening friends, food, wine roaring fire. What a day!


----------



## Julie

Wow that lasagna looks really good!


----------



## Johnd

Steve_M said:


> Yesterday we went to Arthur Ave in the Bronx. Shopped for fresh lasagna noodles, cheese more cheese just a little more cheese and lots of soppressata!
> Once home made lasagna with friends and poured plenty of wine.
> Perfect evening friends, food, wine roaring fire. What a day!



Food looks great!! The 2012 Caymus is a stud, I had a few in the cellar, hanging on for a few more years after drinking the first two, but they perished a few weeks ago when I had some folks over.


----------



## Steve_M

Johnd said:


> Food looks great!! The 2012 Caymus is a stud, I had a few in the cellar, hanging on for a few more years after drinking the first two, but they perished a few weeks ago when I had some folks over.


Caymus was my favorite. I had a bottle couple years ago wish I bought more. Though our friends who we shared dinner with has 11 more!


----------



## Johnd

Steve_M said:


> Caymus was my favorite. I had a bottle couple years ago wish I bought more. Though our friends who we shared dinner with has 11 more!



Wow, he's got a good supply for sure! Had 6 bottles I got for 75 or 80 a bottle, doubt you could touch them for twice that now. My notes say that one was a Robert Parker 96, hope you get to "share" a few more with them!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Holiday hay rides through the neighborhood, cookies and hot chocolate today. Fun times.


----------



## NorCal

Johnd said:


> Wow, he's got a good supply for sure! Had 6 bottles I got for 75 or 80 a bottle, doubt you could touch them for twice that now. My notes say that one was a Robert Parker 96, hope you get to "share" a few more with them!!




I have a Caymus in the cellar for my 32nd anniversary on Thursday!


----------



## Johnd

NorCal said:


> I have a Caymus in the cellar for my 32nd anniversary on Thursday!



Happy Anniversary!!

I checked yesterday to see if maybe I had missed one of those '12's, no dice. I do have a '13 magnum and half a case of '14, but those need some time....


----------



## Boatboy24

All this Caymus in everyone's cellar - I thought maybe it was an epidemic, so I went to check and see if I'd caught it. Sadly, no. All clear here.


----------



## Hokapsig

Picked up 60 gal of Malbec and 60 of Merlot, racked 70 gallons of Cabernet and 40 gallons of our Battlefield blush (concord/Niagara blend). Will be bench testing the Diamond and have to melt down the candy canes for the Candy Cane wine for 2017.

I still have four 300 liter tanks to clean and sanitize, along with two 60 gallon drums and two 70 gallon flex tanks. I hate cleaning tanks....


----------



## ibglowin

Caymus Smaymus its all about the Quilceda Creek! LOL


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Caymus Smaymus its all about the Quilceda Creek! LOL



Just saw in Wine Spectator in the list of "Big Reds for Under $20" a couple that are interesting. First was the Turley Zinfandel California Juvenile, which I already have quite a few of, the second I just ordered, was the Columbia Crest Cabernet Sauvignon Columbia Valley Grand Estates 2014, found the latter for under $7 on the web, by chance tried the CV Cab?


----------



## GreginND

I've been impressed with both producers for a long time. Turley zins are my go-to zins. And I've always been a fan of all the Columbia Crest Grand Estate wines for the QPR. I haven't tied this vintage of the cab yet. Do let us know how it is.


----------



## Johnd

GreginND said:


> I've been impressed with both producers for a long time. Turley zins are my go-to zins. And I've always been a fan of all the Columbia Crest Grand Estate wines for the QPR. I haven't tied this vintage of the cab yet. Do let us know how it is.



Turley zins are definitely on the top of my list, I got some real killers in this years allocation, everything's in the RP 92+range, with a couple at 96 and 97, I'm looking forward to drinking them in a few years.

The CC's got a pretty nice price point, I was kinda hoping someone had tried it before I ordered a case or two for the cellar.................


----------



## ibglowin

Here you go:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=629869#post629869




Johnd said:


> Just saw in Wine Spectator in the list of "Big Reds for Under $20" a couple that are interesting. First was the Turley Zinfandel California Juvenile, which I already have quite a few of, the second I just ordered, was the Columbia Crest Cabernet Sauvignon Columbia Valley Grand Estates 2014, found the latter for under $7 on the web, by chance tried the CV Cab?


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=629869#post629869



I thought I remembered you posting about the wine, but couldn't find it, thanks Mike........


----------



## Boatboy24

Just finished making a large batch of Buffalo Chicken Dip for a work pot-luck tomorrow. All mixed up and ready. All I have to do is put it in the crock pot and plug it in once I'm in my office.


----------



## Boatboy24

Tried out my used, but new to me, SC-100 tonight on two wines. Both were lower than expected, but within the 'sanity check' range. I knew the Chilean Syrah was very, very low and I'd added 1/4 tsp to it about 10 days ago. It came in at 37ppm. IIRC, that dose would equal 50ppm. But the ten-ish days, plus the fact that some sulfite gets 'absorbed' right away has me thinking that the meter is working properly. I was a little intimidated with the written instructions, but two YouTube videos had me measuring and getting results pretty quickly. I had to force myself to NOT measure every carboy/barrel in the basement. In time...


----------



## Boatboy24

Laying low for now. Everything is covered in ice. Not good for the last weekend before Christmas. It is supposed to warm up this afternoon though.

Gotta go top up the barrels. Again. Those angels get very thirsty when the heat is on.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Tasted and topped up a bit my 2015 Chilean Carmenere and my 2016 CA Syrah, both aging in carboys. The Syrah was as expected, very very young but promising. The Carmenere is just ok, not alot of flavor at 10 months in the carboy. Added more oak to both, med. + french oak cubes. Will taste again early February when time to rack again.
Heading out to dinner with my wife and some friends this evening, first kid free evening in awhile.


----------



## heatherd

Waiting for the ice to melt, and this afternoon we will head to a friend's house to make cookies with two other families.


----------



## Johnd

At the property for a long weekend hunt. Friday morning it was 27F, 44F in the afternoon. 60F this morning, winds 25 from the south, 76F right now, killed a huge water moccasin. 100% chance of rain at midnight, 29 degrees at daybreak on Sunday. Riding out the weather roller coaster.


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> Waiting for the ice to melt, and this afternoon we will head to a friend's house to make cookies with two other families.



What's the best wine to go with cookies? My wife is drinking a spiced wine that I can smell from 8 feet away. We picked it up at the Gettysburg wine festival a year and a half ago only to find it cheaper at our local PA State Store. Smells like it might go with cookies...

Once my wife cleared the kitchen, I've been bustin' butt cleaning bottles and racking batches. Still 29*F, so not melting up here yet. I had to grab the trash can as I slid by or I'd have gone down the driveway or bounced off a parked car. Could be worse, I might have to shovel!


----------



## Amanda660

The weather outside is frightful so it shall be a cookie making & decorating kinda day!


----------



## ibglowin

Watching my alma mater (UTSA) play on ESPN in their first ever bowl appearance. Young team only in existence for 6 years. Winds are howling since that front blew through last night.


----------



## cintipam

John, I know you aren't going to waste that snake! Crock pot, or would sous vide be more appropriate?

Pam in cinti


----------



## Johnd

cintipam said:


> John, I know you aren't going to waste that snake! Crock pot, or would sous vide be more appropriate?
> 
> Pam in cinti



I've tasted rattlesnake, and it was actually fairly tasty, but I've got two boneless chickens, stuffed with crawfish stuffing, slow smoking on the Primo. Somehow, water moccasin just doesn't sound enticing........


----------



## Boatboy24

Spending other people's money, helping someone shop for a Big Green Egg for her husband.


----------



## ibglowin

Costco had them for Xmas but looks like they are OOS now.

http://www.costco.com/Pit-Boss-K24-Ceramic-Grill.product.100327377.html


----------



## ffemt128

This past weekend the Dance school our daughter belongs to had the Nutcracker performance. We were the Baumgarden family. It was one crazy busy weekend.


----------



## heatherd

ceeaton said:


> What's the best wine to go with cookies? My wife is drinking a spiced wine that I can smell from 8 feet away. We picked it up at the Gettysburg wine festival a year and a half ago only to find it cheaper at our local PA State Store. Smells like it might go with cookies...
> 
> Once my wife cleared the kitchen, I've been bustin' butt cleaning bottles and racking batches. Still 29*F, so not melting up here yet. I had to grab the trash can as I slid by or I'd have gone down the driveway or bounced off a parked car. Could be worse, I might have to shovel!



We ended up drinking holiday beer rather than wine.


----------



## Rodnboro

Boatboy24 said:


> Spending other people's money, helping someone shop for a Big Green Egg for her husband.




Great choice. I got mine last Christmas.


----------



## ffemt128

I transferred my Italian reds off the oak last night. They have been sitting for 2 months. I did a Chianti, Valpolicella and a Barolo. The Chianti and Valpolicella were sitting on 4 1/2 oz of medium French oak and the Barolo had 2 spirals of Medium American oak. All taste very good but I have to say the Barolo was by far the best IMHO. Dark in color, medium body smooth mouth feel with a creamy vanilla taste. Off to aging for another few months. I figure I'll bottle in about a year.


----------



## ceeaton

Finally sitting down to rest my tired butt. For the first time in years, I'm home alone with an eight (8) (VIII) yes eight hour window to do anything I please! Younger kids are at Grandmas (overnight last night), Wife and oldest Son are working. I started by, sleeping in until 7:30 am! Woo hoo! Have now cleaned the house including bathrooms, wrapped presents, doing laundry, about to do some wine stuff, including carbonating up a batch of Sparkling Pinot Grigio, then make the pizza doughs and then clean the kitchen floor, hopefully before my wife gets home. She hasn't been able to spend time cleaning the house up this weekend, so this was a no-brainer Christmas gift so she can relax and not worry, until next week. Will attend Church services at 7 pm tonight, then I help out with services at Rock Chapel tonight at 11 pm. Haven't been able to help out in recent years, but when you get 100+ people singing Christmas Carols inside that old place, it's something pretty special, gives me goose bumps just thinking about it!

Merry Christmas to all! Hope you receive the gifts that you don't deserve (the really good ones)!


----------



## Sage

Pushing snow off the 1/2 mile driveway!!


----------



## ceeaton

Just got home from Church. Good thing I went to church. I'm still steaming a bit about this one. Was coming home and happened upon a slower moving car, out of state on our back roads, I'd go slower too. Some one came flying up from behind, and followed me so close that I couldn't see his headlights through my rear view mirror, and I drive a corolla which is about as low to the ground as you can get. Turned onto the access road to our lake community, as with the last two turns, he didn't use his turn signals but was able to stay very close to my back bumper. On the way to the gates (we have an electronic gate) I brake checked him, which obviously pissed him off more. Once inside the lake he followed us, the car in front pulled off and I eventually pulled off to let him pass, but he pulled in behind me. So I proceeded to the next intersection, pulled over again, and he followed right behind me. I exited the car and went to see what his issues were. It was the brake check. I informed him of his close following which he denied. At that point his young soft peachy face appeared to have a bullseye on it, but I held back. 1) my youngest son was in the car and 2) I just witnessed a wonderful service about what tomorrow is really about in the religion I follow. I turned around and ignored his rantings and derogatory language, got back into the car, and drove the rest of the way home. He eventually peeled off and went another way.

In the driveway my son asked me why I didn't punch him and just walked away. I said "Son, sometimes it just isn't worth the satisfaction to prove to someone you are right. I knew I was right and that is all that mattered, plus I didn't want to ruin our Christmas by being in the police station all night. And I think I was about 100 lbs bigger than he was, and that's not a fair fight, he might have gotten hurt". 

Of course, if you know me, I'd never hurt a fly. Only way I'd hurt someone is sitting on them (I'm about 230 lbs). He was actively talking so I think he was a bit more scared than I was, I was more worried about a concealed weapon, which is the best reason not to get out of the car. Just didn't want to drive home so he'd know my address or have to drive around the lake until he became disinterested since a-holes can be really stubborn, like me.

Off to another service, I think I need it...


----------



## jgmann67

Seriously, it's Christmas... wtf is wrong with people.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Just got home from Church. Good thing I went to church. I'm still steaming a bit about this one. Was coming home and happened upon a slower moving car, out of state on our back roads, I'd go slower too. Some one came flying up from behind, and followed me so close that I couldn't see his headlights through my rear view mirror, and I drive a corolla which is about as low to the ground as you can get. Turned onto the access road to our lake community, as with the last two turns, he didn't use his turn signals but was able to stay very close to my back bumper. On the way to the gates (we have an electronic gate) I brake checked him, which obviously pissed him off more. Once inside the lake he followed us, the car in front pulled off and I eventually pulled off to let him pass, but he pulled in behind me. So I proceeded to the next intersection, pulled over again, and he followed right behind me. I exited the car and went to see what his issues were. It was the brake check. I informed him of his close following which he denied. At that point his young soft peachy face appeared to have a bullseye on it, but I held back. 1) my youngest son was in the car and 2) I just witnessed a wonderful service about what tomorrow is really about in the religion I follow. I turned around and ignored his rantings and derogatory language, got back into the car, and drove the rest of the way home. He eventually peeled off and went another way.
> 
> In the driveway my son asked me why I didn't punch him and just walked away. I said "Son, sometimes it just isn't worth the satisfaction to prove to someone you are right. I knew I was right and that is all that mattered, plus I didn't want to ruin our Christmas by being in the police station all night. And I think I was about 100 lbs bigger than he was, and that's not a fair fight, he might have gotten hurt".
> 
> Of course, if you know me, I'd never hurt a fly. Only way I'd hurt someone is sitting on them (I'm about 230 lbs). He was actively talking so I think he was a bit more scared than I was, I was more worried about a concealed weapon, which is the best reason not to get out of the car. Just didn't want to drive home so he'd know my address or have to drive around the lake until he became disinterested since a-holes can be really stubborn, like me.
> 
> Off to another service, I think I need it...




Glad that turned out the way it did. You never know these days. I've never had the face to face conflict, but have gone through my share of brake checks (on both sides of the equation) and have certainly changed my route home once or twice, so as to not draw attention to the homestead. Take a deep breath, have a glass of wine, and rest up for the big day tomorrow.


----------



## sour_grapes

Got to guzzle the rest of my glass  and then get my butt over to midnight mass!


----------



## sour_grapes

Craig, sorry you had to go through that. Glad you were able to keep to the high road.


----------



## ceeaton

Services went really well tonight. We had some rain today and don't have a paved parking lot (the church was built in 1773), but no one got stuck in the mud! I was director of parking on my side of the road, put cars on the high side and 4x4's where some extra traction might be needed.

Amazing how much better I feel after belting out a few Christmas type hymns. That place makes me sound like Pavarotti, and actually did have what I think was a Mennonite lady turn around and give me a nod of approval (her hubby wasn't singing very loud).

Talked over my altercation that I had earlier with a few in our Church who deal with that on a daily basis and they said the same thing, don't get out of the car, there are crazy people out there who don't know the value of a human life...

One more beer then it's bed time!

BTW, thanks guys for the support. Sometimes, rarely, I just snap. I'm usually pretty easy going, good thing I don't carry a gun and never plan to.


----------



## Rodnboro

ceeaton said:


> Just got home from Church. Good thing I went to church. I'm still steaming a bit about this one. Was coming home and happened upon a slower moving car, out of state on our back roads, I'd go slower too. Some one came flying up from behind, and followed me so close that I couldn't see his headlights through my rear view mirror, and I drive a corolla which is about as low to the ground as you can get. Turned onto the access road to our lake community, as with the last two turns, he didn't use his turn signals but was able to stay very close to my back bumper. On the way to the gates (we have an electronic gate) I brake checked him, which obviously pissed him off more. Once inside the lake he followed us, the car in front pulled off and I eventually pulled off to let him pass, but he pulled in behind me. So I proceeded to the next intersection, pulled over again, and he followed right behind me. I exited the car and went to see what his issues were. It was the brake check. I informed him of his close following which he denied. At that point his young soft peachy face appeared to have a bullseye on it, but I held back. 1) my youngest son was in the car and 2) I just witnessed a wonderful service about what tomorrow is really about in the religion I follow. I turned around and ignored his rantings and derogatory language, got back into the car, and drove the rest of the way home. He eventually peeled off and went another way.
> 
> 
> 
> In the driveway my son asked me why I didn't punch him and just walked away. I said "Son, sometimes it just isn't worth the satisfaction to prove to someone you are right. I knew I was right and that is all that mattered, plus I didn't want to ruin our Christmas by being in the police station all night. And I think I was about 100 lbs bigger than he was, and that's not a fair fight, he might have gotten hurt".
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, if you know me, I'd never hurt a fly. Only way I'd hurt someone is sitting on them (I'm about 230 lbs). He was actively talking so I think he was a bit more scared than I was, I was more worried about a concealed weapon, which is the best reason not to get out of the car. Just didn't want to drive home so he'd know my address or have to drive around the lake until he became disinterested since a-holes can be really stubborn, like me.
> 
> 
> 
> Off to another service, I think I need it...




The older I get, the less I understand the impatience of others. I drive several thousand miles each month and see much of what you experienced. If they would do the math and see what little time they actually save, they would be more patient. Craig, you were the better man and did the right thing. Your son will always remember that. I raise my glass to you my WMT friend. [emoji106]


----------



## ceeaton

Listening to U2 Achtung Baby and realizing I really need to invest in a new pair of headphones.

Oh, enjoying the dregs of a Diablo Rojo, very nice at 19+ months.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Listening to U2 Achtung Baby and realizing I really need to invest in a new pair of headphones.
> 
> Oh, enjoying the dregs of a Diablo Rojo, very nice at 19+ months.



Must be a throwback night. Momma is out, kids are in bed, and I'm watching 'Singles'. Such a great movie. It's release was well timed for me, coming out when I was in my early 20's, out of college and trying to live (and date) in the real world. And a fantastic soundtrack, reflective of the 'grunge' times, but classics as well. Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, Alice in Chains, REM, Jane's Addiction, Jimi Hendrix, Paul Westerberg, Smashing Pumpkins, Sly and the Family Stone and more. A hilarious look at dating in the early/mid 90's. And probably especially so if you lived in Seattle. Had huge crushes on Bridget Fonda and Kyra Sedgwick as a result of this movie.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> And probably especially so if you lived in Seattle.



So the question begs, did you live in Seattle at some point?? I would have loved to, but they'd never get me out of the fish market...

On a side note, I went upstairs to use the facilities, and my wife was already in bed. When I queried her as to why she didn't say goodnight, she said I seemed to be bouncing around and enjoying the music so much when she came down to say goodnight that she was afraid of scaring me (and me having a cardiac malfunction). So I've said goodnight and I just queued up ELO _Out of the Blue_. Nice long 72 minute album/CD - whatever those are...


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> So the question begs, did you live in Seattle at some point?? I would have loved to, but they'd never get me out of the fish market...



No, but I was very much into that music scene. I went from hair metal-head to grunge hound. Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Soundgarden, etc. Somewhere in between, I became a big fan of the Replacements/Paul Westerberg, who's sound is throughout the movie. Still love the grunge and Westerberg sound these days. The hair metal love has died a bit, but definitely shows it's face every so often. (go back and look at my pic from this past Halloween)


----------



## Johnd

Sitting in the deer stand with my little buddy. Weather was warm yesterday afternoon, but we managed to harvest an old buck, his first one for the wall. I wanted him to wait for a better deer, but he was having none of that, perfect shot and a quick exit for the old boy. 210 pound 8 point, heavy rack, the rut is on here in north Mississippi, just waiting for a front to turn these 60's to 30's.


----------



## AZMDTed

John, well done for you and your little buddy, The Deer Hunter. And on that note I can say honestly that today I'm flying to Vietnam.


----------



## ibglowin

Spent the day playing tourist in Santa fe yesterday with our daughter in SIL who live in Burbank. Went to see "La La Land" and have to say it was excellent. If you want to forget about everything that has gone wrong in 2016 for 2 hours and 5 minutes you can't go wrong with this. Wonderful (old Hollywood feel musical) flick!

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pdqf4P9MB8[/ame]


----------



## Hokapsig

Doing a work from home day today, so I'm starting another 12 gallons of pee, bench testing the Brianna and Stueben, and readying the winery to bottle another 13 cases of Diamond.....


----------



## wpt-me

Playing in the 23 inches of snow form last night. Driveway plowed and paths done!!

Bill


----------



## Johnd

wpt-me said:


> Playing in the 23 inches of snow form last night. Driveway plowed and paths done!!
> 
> Bill



That's crazy, I mowed the lawn this afternoon......


----------



## Boatboy24

I made some very small adjustments on the remaining 2015's the other day (Petite Sirah and a PS/Cab/Syrah/Zin) - adding 1/4 of the tartaric I calculated I wanted. The blend's pH came down exactly as I expected, but the PS hardly moved at all. Both were notably improved (though already good). Put a little bit of oak into them and will let that sit for about two weeks. I'll test the pH on the Petite Sirah again and might add just a little more acid. Otherwise, they'll be good to bottle. Also kicked off chromatography on all 4 spring chileans and 4 fall CA wines. Pretty sure the CA's are done - the Chileans, well we won't go there.  Though the Carm was showing a lot of bubbles over a few week period a month or so ago. This is my last test on them and I'll sulfite the Carm and Merlot (Syrah and Cab are in barrels and have been sulfited). Also tasted all 4 Californians and am fairly excited at where they are. I tested pH as well. pH on the Syrah was 4.2, but I'm still getting a fair amount of CO2, so I'm hoping that is just throwing it off. The others were consistent with where they started. If all goes well with the Chromo, I'll rack and sulfite tomorrow or Sunday. 

I also tasted the LR 3 Country Cab. I added about 2 gallons of spent Cab skins from the fall batch to it. The grape skin addition is noticeable, but after tasting several wines from grapes, it was still clear it is a kit. Some tannin and barrel aging and I think I'll have a pretty good wine though.


----------



## Boatboy24

Insurance contractor/adjustor just left. Recommending repair/replace/paint of the damaged drywall on walls and ceilings. And in order to keep everything matched, painting of the rest of the rooms where the damage occurred. So potentially, a little less than half the 1st floor will be painted. Even though the hardwood floors are dry now, there is some cupping in areas. It is 5/8" prefinished solid oak flooring. And it covers the entire first floor, with the exception of the powder room. He says since it is prefinished, and at least 7-8 years old, not likely they will find the same flooring, much less matching exactly. So he is recommending full replacement. He is the insurance company's contractor and says they go along with his recommendation 95% of the time. We will see, but we may be getting new hardwood floors. 

Remediation company has had blowers/fans in here since the 'incident'. It sounds like the runway at Dulles Airport, but a lot of it will be coming out today. These guys are pretty amazing though. We've been staying at my parents' the last few nights because it is so loud in here. 

So far, what felt like a disaster initially is turning out OK. Looks like all we'll be out for is our deductible and a few hundred for the plumber. Can't complain about that. And I can't say enough about USAA. Thankfully, I've only had to use them one other time for a small car accident about 20 years ago. But from the moment you call them, they are on it and really take care of things.


----------



## Redbird1

Johnd said:


> Sitting in the deer stand with my little buddy. Weather was warm yesterday afternoon, but we managed to harvest an old buck, his first one for the wall. I wanted him to wait for a better deer, but he was having none of that, perfect shot and a quick exit for the old boy. 210 pound 8 point, heavy rack, the rut is on here in north Mississippi, just waiting for a front to turn these 60's to 30's.


I don't read this thread often, but just had to comment on this. That smile is just tremendous. When I was his age, I know you couldn't have talked me out of that shot either. The day will come when he can see the wisdom of letting one like that walk, but all things considered, he'd have to be a robot to pass him up. Plus, I don't think an old boy like that would have gotten much bigger anyway. The mass on those main beams is impressive. Congratulations all around!


----------



## ceeaton

Starting late, but it's time to make the beer. Making a Märzen type beer for my wife, which I will keep a secret if she doesn't read this post. Using my newly founded favorite Avangard malt, hoping the pilsner and speciality malts are as good as the pale malt I used this past Monday. It's 19*F here, so running the wort chiller may be a challenge. At least it isn't as windy as they had forecast, yet. Those outside temperatures are keeping my basement on the cool side, so it's lager yeast at 57*F (top of range), hoping that it doesn't ferment into a tootie-fruity Märzen.


----------



## Redbird1

I have had good results just putting the fermenting bucket into a large tub and filling the tub with water and swapping out frozen water bottles to keep temperatures down, especially in the early going. I've never tried it with a lager, but seems like it would work just the same.


----------



## Mismost

ceeaton said:


> Starting late, but it's time to make the beer. Making a Märzen type beer for my wife, which I will keep a secret if she doesn't read this post. Using my newly founded favorite Avangard malt, hoping the pilsner and speciality malts are as good as the pale malt I used this past Monday. It's 19*F here, so running the wort chiller may be a challenge. At least it isn't as windy as they had forecast, yet. Those outside temperatures are keeping my basement on the cool side, so it's lager yeast at 57*F (top of range), hoping that it doesn't ferment into a tootie-fruity Märzen.




Had a decent Axis buck on the feeder this morning, about 30" tall horns but kinda narrow spread....but he had a load of his friends with him...I counted 18 deer. Had him in the scope, but I was freezing...17 degree chill factor. I knew if I pulled that trigger, I'd wind up really cold....by the time the herd thinned out, i had already talked myself outta the buck! 

I scored a couple of bags of huge Meyer's lemons from a customer the other day....got Everclear...gonna make lemon extract or lemoncello. Got the fixings for a big batch of chilli, oughta do that just to tick off the red head because she wants to use her recipe....between her and the chilli, that oughta warm things up quick!

Also got my favorite Pilsner can kit too...maybe a little lemon zest in this batch. Whatever...I am gonna stay inside today and be warm. I know, I know....you Northern boys are gonna notch my man card for being a cold wussy...I'll loan you my knife, but I'm still not going back outside!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

I smoked a pork shoulder for 6 hours today. Haven't smoked anything in over a month so was getting antsy.


----------



## cmason1957

My wife told me we needed to bottle some wine today. (I hate when she does that) Bottled WineExpert Forza, 2015 Norton, and 2015 Chambourcin Port with chocolate and coffee extract added. Also pulled half of this year's Chambourcin of of cold stabilization and put other half in. Next week should be fine for my two rose's. One from Chambourcin, the other from St. Vincent. Those will be bottled probably in March.


----------



## Boatboy24

Enjoying the sounds of silence (or at least as much silence as you can have with two young boys at home). The remediation contractor removed all the fans, blowers and dehumidifiers this afternoon. We can actually sleep in our house again. Now awaiting the next replies from the insurance company and reconstruction contractor. It'll be nice to sleep in my own bed again, regardless.


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching the UCONN women's basketball game. 65-19 at halftime. Not much of a contest. They are going for their 90th win in a row. Unreal.


----------



## Rodnboro

I'm staying home locked inside today on this Friday 13th AND full moon.


----------



## Boatboy24

Cold, wet and dreary here. 33 degrees and rainy. Had an early basketball game for the oldest this morning. Then off to Whole Foods for some pork belly. Got that into a cure and I'll have some great homemade bacon after I smoke it next weekend. Going to get busy in the winery this afternoon. I have a lot of wine to rack. The AI1 is going to get a workout.


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, all 4 2016 CA wines were racked and stabilized today. And wow, they are tasting awesome. I also took the WS Amarone out of the Vadai and moved the 3 Country Cab in. Also bottled the last of the 2015 wines from grapes. I had 3 gallons of Petite Sirah and 3 gallons of a Cab/Syrah/PS blend that was topped up with some 2014 Amador Zin. The PS is an absolute monster. Huge tannin and mouthfeel, desert dry, with light fruit on the finish - I'm going to let it rest for a year or two. Crazy good now, but I think the age will do wonders. The blend with the Zin is phenomenal. Both wines I tested several weeks ago and made slight tweaks to the acid. That paid huge dividends. Had 750ml left that was 75% blend and 25% Petite Sirah. Threw that into a bottle and am calling it the "Hot Mess". Don't think I'll age it too long, but it will be fun to consume nonetheless.


----------



## Johnd

With Mardi Gras right around the corner, wifey and I spent the day planning our MG escape. We like to do hiking vacations that time of year, but didn't feel it such a good idea this year, a little over two months after her neck surgery. 

After a little discussion, we decided that we'd both like to go back to Napa Valley and finish what we started. First trip was too short and we didn't get to a handful of wineries and restaurants that we really wanted to experience. 

Plane flights done, transportation to Yountville done, hotel reservations made, now were working on picking wineries and restaurants so we can get those lined up as well. Very excited to go back!!


----------



## bkisel

Did some hiking of a couple of the Tioga County, PA trails... 

Section of Rails to Trails to Bull Run Trail, up to Old Mountain Road to head down Woodhouse Trail back to Rails to Trails back to the cars...


----------



## ceeaton

Got to go out for lunch with my Wife, a rarity. She even paid (rarer still)! Originally headed South on Rt 15 towards Gettysburg to eat at Appalachain Brewing Co, but for some reason it wasn't open (an hour after it was supposed to open according to posted hours on the door). Headed into Gettysburg and went to a nice little Irish pub called the Garryowen Irish Pub ( http://garryowenirishpub.net/ ). Had a reuben sandwich with so much corned beef I almost couldn't get my big mouth around it for a bite. I also had two draught Guinness Stouts (wifey had a Yuengling traditional lager) that came in 20 oz pub glasses, yum! So full that I have no desire for food or beer this afternoon, yet. Better yet the bill total ($5 for each Guinness, mind you) was $35 before tip, very affordable and very good. I told her we need to do dinner there at some point, I'd like to try the Bangers & Mash or Shepherd's Pie, with a few more Guinness pints.

Edit: Wanted to burn off some lunch so I bottled the remaining 5 gallons of this Fall's Cali White Zin. 25 bottles bottled. 24 in storage, one in the fridge for my wife.


----------



## sour_grapes

I watched Mike's Cowboys beat John and Jim's Giants in the NFC Divisional playoffs.... Wait, what? 

You mean the Packers beat the Giants last week? Oh, and they beat the Cowboys this week, too!? Wow!! Well, whaddya know?


----------



## AZMDTed

Johnd said:


> After a little discussion, we decided that we'd both like to go back to Napa Valley and finish what we started. First trip was too short and we didn't get to a handful of wineries and restaurants that we really wanted to experience.




John, that sounds like a great trip. It sounds like you've spent time there before so this info may be moot, but I recommend a visit to Castello di Amorosa. Not that their wine is any better than the others but I enjoy the architecture and the tour. Yes it's designed to lure you in, but that doesn't take away from the very cool set up they have. Plus I'm a sucker for getting to see the barrel room. 

We didn't have much time in Napa on our last trip but I was disappointed in the lack of access to cellars at the places we checked out. Also, if you want enough champagne to get tipsy try the Mumm's tour.


----------



## ibglowin

Dang, not the outcome I had hoped for but hard to beat a future hall of famer when he has a game that is basically a highlight reel. Good game at least. The NFC championship game this week should be a doozie!



sour_grapes said:


> I watched Mike's Cowboys beat John and Jim's Giants in the NFC Divisional playoffs.... Wait, what?
> 
> You mean the Packers beat the Giants last week? Oh, and they beat the Cowboys this week, too!? Wow!! Well, whaddya know?


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Dang, not the outcome I had hoped for but hard to beat a future hall of famer when he has a game that is basically a highlight reel. Good game at least. The NFC championship game this week should be a doozie!



Agreed on all counts. The Packers (who are only my 2nd fave team) have been SOOO damn lucky having Favre then Rodgers. 24 years and counting of outstanding QBing with minimal injuries. I'd rather be lucky than good!


----------



## Boatboy24

Made the kids watch the inauguration. Regardless of how one may feel about the incoming administration, I thought they should see what a peaceful transfer of power looks like and understand that even though some people (or their candidate of choice) didn't win, we should all stand together and move on. Now if only I could get them to behave in the same manner when they don't get their way.


----------



## Mismost

Watching #45 get sworn into Office. TGIF!


----------



## ceeaton

Had planned on a 1/2 day at work, but the State of PA had other plans. Went to BJ's to get new tires on my Corolla before inspection, signed up for a year ($25 special) and watched a bunch of the pre-inaugural hoop-la. Fun listening to the commentators from the different networks, quite polarized in my opinion, but all were respectful. Went back to work to do 90 scans of forms for a weekly publication we do, grumbled the whole time (like @Mismost , I'm becoming a grumpy old man (my wife says I've achieved that status already)). So since I couldn't take a 1/2 day, and saved so much on tires, went to the LHBS and got supplies for another batch of beer and some yeast for a Chardonnay kit I ordered to make for my Mom's, I think, 83rd birthday at the end of June (I know, cutting it close, but it's a white), and another 5 gallon glass carboy for my newly rediscovered beer making obsession. Supposed to be in the mid 50s around here, so it will be a nice day to make up a batch of beer. Plus it's the last Saturday my wife has to work at her old job, so I've got to stick around to make lunches, etc.

I just need some charcoal and a chicken for the Weber bullet...


----------



## Mismost

ceeaton....sounds way to productive a day! You better be pouring that Chard in the bucket right now or you will be showing Mom a picture of a bottle in March!!

Corolla...the mere mention brought back a flood of maroon colored memories. I put almost 200K on one, passed it off to the kid for a college car. She drove it through two degrees and her first child. At over 300K she called and asked if I wanted "Cora" back! She sold it to a lady at church who is still driving the car. I know, it sounds like I love this car. I didn't! I just caught a deal on it and drove the snot out of it. Awesome little car, gotta give it a high five!


----------



## ceeaton

Mismost said:


> ceeaton....sounds way to productive a day! You better be pouring that Chard in the bucket right now or you will be showing Mom a picture of a bottle in March!!
> 
> Corolla...the mere mention brought back a flood of maroon colored memories. I put almost 200K on one, passed it off to the kid for a college car. She drove it through two degrees and her first child. At over 300K she called and asked if I wanted "Cora" back! She sold it to a lady at church who is still driving the car. I know, it sounds like I love this car. I didn't! I just caught a deal on it and drove the snot out of it. Awesome little car, gotta give it a high five!



Her birthday is the last day of June, so I have time. Plus she still has a few bottles of the Eclipse DC Chard that I gave her last year, so I can give her a bottle on her b-day and promise her the rest once she drinks the DCC. She's getting older and slowing down a bit, a bottle might last two nights at this point.

The best way to save money is to buy a used car and drive the snot out of it. I did it to a '98 Subaru Forester and got 328K on it, that car I still miss, though the gas mileage on a Corolla is much better.


----------



## Johnd

Bottling day for the double batch of WE IM Pineapple Pear Pinot Grigio. Ran both through the Superjet with polishing pads, they're sparkling clear. Got my part time deer hunter / part time wine assistant working on sanitizing bottles, corks are in the corkidor, now if only my 18 y.o. daughter / corker would wake up, we could get this show on the road!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Finished labeling the last of the 2015's. Also remembered I had a half gallon growler of 2016 Petite Sirah that wasn't near full after last weekend's activity. I racked that into smaller bottles and had about a glass leftover. Enjoying that now before Mrs. Boatboy and I head out to dinner. So enjoyable already. I can't imagine what this will be like in another year. Its a little 'bright', but otherwise, perfect. Inky dark with blackberry, dark cherry and leather, along with tannins that are 'Strong like bull!', as I like to say. 

Here are the 2015's:


----------



## sour_grapes

I spent most of the day doing the fix to the furnace that I alluded to on the "What's in your glass" thread. It is alive! I declare (for now) success!  A nice savings of about $15.5k


----------



## Boatboy24

Got this little guy out of the cure and ready for the smoker this afternoon:


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Got this little guy out of the cure and ready for the smoker this afternoon:



Nice slab!!! I was gonna do a big hunk of meat today, but we really didn't eat well at all yesterday, so I opted for these little guys. Will put them on the Primo at 275 F til they hit 165, Sweet Baby Rays on one for the boys, the other three will get an olive oil rub down and a little Tony Chachere's. Some light hickory smoke chunks for a little smoky flavor, and some grilled veggies on the side.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Nice slab!!! I was gonna do a big hunk of meat today, but we really didn't eat well at all yesterday, so I opted for these little guys. Will put them on the Primo at 275 F til they hit 165, Sweet Baby Rays on one for the boys, the other three will get an olive oil rub down and a little Tony Chachere's. Some light hickory smoke chunks for a little smoky flavor, and some grilled veggies on the side.



I'm doing one 8lb Franken-bird in the oven while the smoker works on the bacon.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm doing one 8lb Franken-bird in the oven while the smoker works on the bacon.



Got about 15 F til the Cornish hens are ready to rumble, steamed green beans and Parmesan / olive oil linguini getting close to the goal line inside.....


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Got about 15 F til the Cornish hens are ready to rumble, steamed green beans and Parmesan / olive oil linguini getting close to the goal line inside.....



Looking good! We're doing green beans as well.


----------



## Tnuscan

Johnd said:


> Got about 15 F til the Cornish hens are ready to rumble, steamed green beans and Parmesan / olive oil linguini getting close to the goal line inside.....



So the second one and the fourth one from the left, must be battery operated.

Really looks good, makin me hungry.


----------



## Johnd

Tnuscan said:


> So the second one and the fourth one from the left, must be battery operated.
> 
> Really looks good, makin me hungry.



And a fine meal was had by all.......


----------



## Tnuscan

I had to show that beautiful bird to the wife. Almost too pretty to eat.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Watched the Patriots out play, out coach pretty much out everything my Steelers. Oh well, pitchers and catchers report in 21 days. Spring is coming...


----------



## vernsgal

Today I racked a Cab.Sauv,Bergamais, and a Shiraz.Watched the Canucks lose again and then watched the movie - Suicide Squad.
It started out so well....


----------



## ffemt128

Bottled 12 gallons of my Catawba, Fredonia and Concord blend and mixed up my Concord Niagra blend.


----------



## Rodnboro

Matty_Kay said:


> Watched the Patriots out play, out coach pretty much out everything my Steelers. Oh well, pitchers and catchers report in 21 days. Spring is coming...




Our Falcons will take care of the Patriots. Rise Up!


----------



## Amanda660

Continuing to build our Valentines Day menu. Dulce de Leche cupcakes have made the cut. I will build them in dessert rings for a better presentation but the test run had to be portable so I can get them out of the house (cause they can't stay)!


----------



## Hokapsig

began backsweetening 60 gallons of Catawba/Fredonia blend and bottled 6 cases of cab, 6 cases of our Concord/Niagara blush and 3 cases of our Concord/Niagara/Fredonia. Wine show Saturday in Pittsburgh


----------



## Larryh86GT

Uncorked 75 bottles of wine, added sweetener, and re-corked. A lesson learned.


----------



## Tnuscan

Larryh86GT said:


> Uncorked 75 bottles of wine, added sweetener, and re-corked. A lesson learned.



Are you sure about that.... did you add sorbate? Hhhhhmmmmmmm.?


----------



## ffemt128

Hoping to do some organizing in the cellar this weekend as well as get my 12 gallons of Concord Niagra blend bottled.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Tnuscan said:


> Are you sure about that.... did you add sorbate? Hhhhhmmmmmmm.?



I'm sure. Just a sweetening preference issue.


----------



## Johnd

Sitting in the deer stand with my lovely wife. After 6 weeks of neck brace confinement, she got the ok from her doc to lose the brace. A little more prodding, he finally agreed that it would be ok if she shot a small rifle one time. Last weekend of the season, and she's a good shot.......


----------



## Julie

Johnd said:


> Sitting in the deer stand with my lovely wife. After 6 weeks of neck brace confinement, she got the ok from her doc to lose the brace. A little more prodding, he finally agreed that it would be ok if she shot a small rifle one time. Last weekend of the season, and she's a good shot.......



Good luck to your wife and you


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Sitting in the deer stand with my lovely wife. After 6 weeks of neck brace confinement, she got the ok from her doc to lose the brace. A little more prodding, he finally agreed that it would be ok if she shot a small rifle one time. Last weekend of the season, and she's a good shot.......



I'm hoping that right about now you're hanging her monster buck...


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm hoping that right about now you're hanging her monster buck...



Fate wasn't on our side, but that's ok, it's kinda sad when somebody shoots one of my babies. Guess I'm getting soft in my old age.....but we saw a lot of deer and enjoyed a nice afternoon together.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Started my pail of Walker's blackberry today.


----------



## Boatboy24

Wend grocery shopping, sliced up my fresh bacon, got the ski rack on the car, making lasagna and helping wife tidy up a bit. We are finally starting reconstruction work this week. Before the drywall and paint starts, we're having an electrician come in and install some extra recessed lights. Should have fresh drywall and paint by the end of the coming week. After that, all the hardwood floors are being replaced.


----------



## Johny99

Racked 130l of 2016 Sangiovese to blow off H2S. Two years in a row, both times with Syrah yeast. Looking for a new yeast for next year. 

Just finished mopping the floor. Now to try my new all in one to bottle last year's Riesling.

I love winery Saturday


----------



## vernsgal

Racked a Pinot Grigio and a Merlot Cherry blend to secondary. 

Had some good friends over for dinner and cards.


----------



## Rodnboro

Johny99 said:


> Racked 130l of 2016 Sangiovese to blow off H2S. Two years in a row, both times with Syrah yeast. Looking for a new yeast for next year.
> 
> Just finished mopping the floor. Now to try my new all in one to bottle last year's Riesling.
> 
> I love winery Saturday




Have you checked out Renaissance yeasts? I used 2 of their samples and an waiting on the bulk aging results.


----------



## Johny99

Rodnboro said:


> Have you checked out Renaissance yeasts? I used 2 of their samples and an waiting on the bulk aging results.



I hadn't heard of them. I think I'll try a free trial package this fall. I used Syrah on both my Sangiovese and Syrah last year and both had H2S, Syrah not quite as bad. Sangiovese had it in 2014 and 2015 as well. So, if my Sangiovese is prone to H2S then perhaps this will be a solution. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cmason1957

My wife and I cleaned out that closet everyone has and doesn't want to look at. It was a great thing. This is one thing we found. That isn't all of it. We counted the cash (mostly ones) and quarters. Over $80. It was in one of those school candy fund raising boxes. My older daughter didn't remember it at all. It was from 1999 when she was a sophomore in High school. It did pay for a nice dinner for my wife and I. Then we went to Menopause the Musical. It was a hot. Thankfully we are past all of that.


----------



## Johny99

Past menopause, hot plays, or kids doing fundraising?::


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> Then we went to Menopause the Musical. It was a *hot*.



I think if woman of a certain age had written that, it would have been a Freudian slip!


----------



## Rodnboro

cmason1957 said:


> My wife and I cleaned out that closet everyone has and doesn't want to look at. It was a great thing. This is one thing we found. That isn't all of it. We counted the cash (mostly ones) and quarters. Over $80. It was in one of those school candy fund raising boxes. My older daughter didn't remember it at all. It was from 1999 when she was a sophomore in High school. It did pay for a nice dinner for my wife and I. Then we went to Menopause the Musical. It was a hot. Thankfully we are past all of that.



So, somebody didn't get their candy. Ha.


----------



## AkTom

Finally brewing another batch of Coconut IPA. Good stuff. I've been busy or the weather hasn't been very cooperative. Today about 20* and a few snow showers.


----------



## cmason1957

Johny99 said:


> Past menopause, hot plays, or kids doing fundraising?::




past menopause, past hot flashes, past kids doing fund raising. Will go to more plays. 






sour_grapes said:


> I think if woman of a certain age had written that, it would have been a Freudian slip!




dang cell phones. It was quite a hoot. 






Rodnboro said:


> So, somebody didn't get their candy. Ha.



It wasn't that someone didn't get their candy, it was that the daughter didn't add the money to whatever trip this was for. As I recall we paid something like $0.50/candy bar up front, sold for $1.00 and kept the proceeds.


----------



## terri55

Just wanna taste the red wine I made!


----------



## Boatboy24

A friend sent me a text Friday night, asking if I wanted to go see the Marcus King Band on Sunday downtown. I'd never heard of them before, but certainly trust my friend's taste in music. But I thought: "Downtown DC? On a 'school night'? When there's snow in the forecast? Yeah, I'm totally in!". So glad I went. These guys kicked butt. We had a great table, right at the front of the balcony. Good food, relaxing to some great music, and enjoying a couple cold ones. Good times.


----------



## Stevelaz

Went out to check and taste test my Sopressata. I have over 200 lbs hanging in my garage right now and looking good!


----------



## Hokapsig

Nice article on our winery and the winefest coming up this weekend:

http://triblive.com/lifestyles/fooddrink/11828419-74/wine-says-winery


----------



## vernsgal

I'm heading for the lower mainland for a few weeks. Babygirl turns 3 on Tues.! Where does the time go? Wasn't it just a few months ago I posted her birth here?
Last years pic...


----------



## wpt-me

Racked and bottled some of my Orchard Breeze ,Pomegranate Wild berry Wave kit. Still bulk aging a 3 gal carboy,
1 four liter jug. Just turned 6 months old.

Bill


----------



## sour_grapes

vernsgal said:


> Where does the time go? Wasn't it just a few months ago I posted her birth here?



That certainly squares with my recollection!


----------



## Steve_M

Had home inspection on a weekend home in Wilmington, Vt. Nothing too surprising waiting for full report.


----------



## ceeaton

Found an old book that is dear to my heart, _Brewing Lager Beer_ by Greg Noonan. It is what inspired me to not only make my first lager, but to make my first all grain batch back around 1992 or so (started extract brewing in May of 1990). Working on a Bohemian type Pilsner recipe and realized that I needed soft mash water or my bitterness would become too harsh, so got the RO system up and running and will stay up until I get the 6 or so gallons necessary to brew tomorrow morning. Of course having two Corny kegs with beer in the garage helps the wait go quicker. BTW, Steve, nice summer house, I think it is bigger than my year round house!


----------



## Johny99

Nice weekend place Steve, I'm guessing there is view from that deck?

Today, after 3 hours plowing, I bottled the 2016 Riesling. I listened to a pod cast from a Riesling winemaker that advocated early bottling to preserve the aromatics. Anyway, we'll see. But, it was a lovely afternoon. Then the sun came out and my wife and I enjoyed a glass of our 2012 merlot on the deck


----------



## Boatboy24

Returned from a ski trip today to find sunny skies and temps in the mid 60's. A far cry from Canaan Valley, WV, less than 3 hours from here. They had 3 feet of snow in the last ten days. Bluebird weather Friday and Saturday with temps in the high 20's and low 30's. Yesterday was cloudy with snow showers and upper 30's for temps. Pretty nice weather, actually. Pulling back up to the house last night we almost had a tragedy. Long, steep driveway covered in snow and ice. We got to the top and I decided to turn the car around and back in to make this morning's departure a little easier. Wife got out to guide me. As I slowly swung the car around, I started sliding back down the driveway, toward the left side which ended with a steep dropoff of about 15 feet. I managed to get the car stopped just as the front driver side tire was teetering on the edge. Even in 4WD, couldn't get the car to move and felt like I might go at any second. Asked the wife to run upstairs and get the other guys, while I instructed the kids to slowly get out on the passenger side and very gently close the door. My friends got down a few seconds later and we thought if they pushed slightly from the downhill side, it would be enough for me to get traction and pull myself back up to where I wanted to park. As soon as I started, was able to get a foot or two back onto the drive and started sliding again. As I was bracing to slide down the hill and into the woods, I somehow came to a stop about 15 feet further down the driveway, but no further over the edge. My friends wedged some wood under the tires and I carefully got out of the car and called the local tow company. They came by and winched the car out - almost pulling the tow truck down the driveway in the process. Once it was safe, one of the guys expertly drove it down to a 90 degree bend in the driveway where there was a lot of cleared space and gravel for good traction. That's where it stayed until we left this morning. Loading up was a little tiring - I had to walk about 50 yards down hill, then back up to the house after each load. But we fortunately made it back down the mountain and home with no bodily or property damage. Had a great time, but was VERY glad when I was able to lock that car and leave it for the night. That first glass of wine last night was one of the most enjoyable I've ever had.


----------



## Boatboy24

Looking forward to the weekend. Wifey and I decided last night that we'll celebrate Valentines Day on Sunday by going down to the new MGM in National Harbor to see Sebastian Maniscalco. Funny guy. 

Apparently, those marketing emails from Ticketmaster really work. 

[ame]https://vimeo.com/150434291[/ame]


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Pulling back up to the house last night we almost had a tragedy.



Yikes!!  Glad it didn't turn out as bad as it could have!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Going to see the Lego Batman Movie later. I don't know who is more excited - me or the kids.


----------



## bkisel

A short hike out to Snyder Point on the Eastern Edge of the PA Grand Canyon in Tioga County PA.
.
.


----------



## Boatboy24

So, we went down to the new MGM at National Harbor last night to see Sebastian Maniscalco. This was sort of a last minute call for us and all the restaurants on the property were pretty booked up. We figured we'd just head on down and see if we could get a walk-in table - no such luck. One of the hosts we spoke to said when there's a show, they tend to be booked 1-2 weeks in advance. Lesson learned for next time we go. Very nice property though and for us, super easy to get to - especially on a Sunday evening. We ended up in their 'food court' (for lack of a better term) where they have a Shake Shack, and several other places including a seafood place, pizza, tacos, deli, and yes, fried chicken and donuts. We opted for a few slices of pizza and I grabbed some Cline Zinfandel to wash it down. 

Then we went to the show - it was absolutely hysterical. Highly recommend going to see him if you have a chance.


----------



## ceeaton

Have the day off (forced to, our Bldg at work has no electric from 5 am to 5 pm, so took a vacation day (lot's of arm twisting)). After the kids were safely on the bus, headed up to the local Giant to get some raw materials for a day of cooking. Planning on Chicken Parm for tonight as an early Valentines day dinner for my wife since she has class tomorrow and I'll see her for 10 minutes before she goes to work and maybe 0 minutes after. Did a batch of Fried rice for lunch (left over rice from last nights pork tenderloin and pineapple dinner), a loaf of whole wheat bread for my daughter, a loaf of Italian for galic bread with the meal, and just coated and wrapped up a Beef bottom round roast that I will put in the crockpot tomorrow morning so my oldest Son can make dinner tomorrow night without too much effort (which usually isn't much for an 18 yr old, he may starve when he leaves the coop if he doesn't go into the Air Force as planned).

Hoping to get to some wine related tasks this afternoon, I did clean a case of bottles this morning. I have many carboys that are approaching the 3 month since racking time frame so might start working on that since I have free reign of the kitchen. Have a bottle of Chilean Merlot blend from May 2015 decanting for this afternoon/evenings drinking pleasure.


----------



## Rodnboro

Did my 5 @ 5 this morning (5 mile run at 5 am) then presented the roses and candy to my valentine. I'm going to leave work early to start on her dinner. Marinated Cornish hens on the Green Egg.


----------



## Rodnboro

ceeaton said:


> Have the day off (forced to, our Bldg at work has no electric from 5 am to 5 pm, so took a vacation day (lot's of arm twisting)). After the kids were safely on the bus, headed up to the local Giant to get some raw materials for a day of cooking. Planning on Chicken Parm for tonight as an early Valentines day dinner for my wife since she has class tomorrow and I'll see her for 10 minutes before she goes to work and maybe 0 minutes after. Did a batch of Fried rice for lunch (left over rice from last nights pork tenderloin and pineapple dinner), a loaf of whole wheat bread for my daughter, a loaf of Italian for galic bread with the meal, and just coated and wrapped up a Beef bottom round roast that I will put in the crockpot tomorrow morning so my oldest Son can make dinner tomorrow night without too much effort (which usually isn't much for an 18 yr old, he may starve when he leaves the coop if he doesn't go into the Air Force as planned).
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get to some wine related tasks this afternoon, I did clean a case of bottles this morning. I have many carboys that are approaching the 3 month since racking time frame so might start working on that since I have free reign of the kitchen. Have a bottle of Chilean Merlot blend from May 2015 decanting for this afternoon/evenings drinking pleasure.




Craig, I'd love to be your neighbor. Lots to eat and drink at your house!


----------



## ceeaton

Rodnboro said:


> Craig, I'd love to be your neighbor. Lots to eat and drink at your house!



And with four kids never a dull moment. I had to come to work to slow down and take it easy for a bit.


----------



## Boatboy24

Added enough K-carbonate to target 3.43 on my Chilean Cab - that's an increase of 0.2. We'll see how it does. I moved it to the garage for cold storage. Then I racked the CA Viognier and gave it a little more pectic enzyme. It tastes and smells terrific right now. I wish it were clear so I could bottle and begin enjoying this. Best impulse buy I've made in a long time. It was the last Viognier bucket they had when I was picking up my grapes. I quickly thought in my head that I 'probably' had the carboy space and I was right - but just barely. So I jumped on it. At under $2/bottle, this is an insane steal.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Added enough K-carbonate to target 3.43 on my Chilean Cab - that's an increase of 0.2. We'll see how it does. I moved it to the garage for cold storage. Then I racked the CA Viognier and gave it a little more pectic enzyme. It tastes and smells terrific right now. I wish it were clear so I could bottle and begin enjoying this. Best impulse buy I've made in a long time. It was the last Viognier bucket they had when I was picking up my grapes. I quickly thought in my head that I 'probably' had the carboy space and I was right - but just barely. So I jumped on it. At under $2/bottle, this is an insane steal.



Even if you had to buy another carboy it would be around $3 a bottle, still a very good deal!


----------



## ffemt128

Got to meet Rocky and his Son in Law this afternoon. Very nice folks, we chatted about wine making and enjoyed some 2015 Elderberry wine. If I decide to let anything else go, I'll be sure to let you know.

I look forward to enjoying the wine you shared with our family.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Even if you had to buy another carboy it would be around $3 a bottle, still a very good deal!



I may very well do that...


----------



## ibglowin

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzEY6ZqkuE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AzEY6ZqkuE[/ame]


Going where the weather suits my clothes for a few days......


----------



## ceeaton

Decided the weekend weather is supposed to be too nice not to grill/smoke something. Left work early to procure some vittles and fuel. Hit the local BJs for some ribs and charcoal. Plan on starting the day early by making a Guinness Stout knockoff, then doing some ribs on the bullet. Need to fire up the bullet tonight since I must have forgotten to clean it up last time I used it, nothing a little charcoal smoke and heat can't remedy. Really nice evening, little wind and 48*F. Need to keg my Irish Red so I have something in case my other two kegs give out tomorrow. I like to keep over the 10 gallon threshold of beer if possible.

Edit: smoking some Kosher salt since I'm warming up the smoker anyway. Hate to waste all that charcoal goodness.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Need to fire up the bullet tonight since I must have forgotten to clean it up last time I used it, nothing a little charcoal smoke and heat can't remedy.



Ah, the cleansing burn. I've done a few myself. 

Got home and moved the Chilean Syrah out of barrel #1. Then refilled it with a citric/sulfite solution to clean it a tad. Then emptied #3 of the citric/sulfite and put the Lanza Petite Sirah in. Didn't want to put another one of the spring Chileans in, as I'm hoping to save them with some K-Carbonate. If, after that treatment and a few weeks in the garage, they are significantly better, I'll give the remaining two (Merlot and Carm) some barrel time. If not, I'm going to dump them. I have kits waiting for carboys. Anyway, measured the remaining 4 Chileans (Carm, Syrah, Merlot, and a 3gal blend) and they were as follows:

Syrah @ 3.40
Merlot @ 3.17
Carmenere @ 3.44
Blend @ 3.23

All 4 taste like crap. Acidic with no fruit or tannin noted. The Syrah and Merlot both have bell pepper up front - blech.  Tomorrow, I'll add the K-Carbonate and move to the garage.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Syrah @ 3.40
> Merlot @ 3.17
> Carmenere @ 3.44
> Blend @ 3.23
> 
> All 4 taste like crap. Acidic with no fruit or tannin noted. The Syrah and Merlot both have bell pepper up front - blech.  Tomorrow, I'll add the K-Carbonate and move to the garage.



I think I lucked out this Spring. Just checked my Pinot Noir, it was pH of 3.35, tastes and smells very good at this point. Now my Pinot Grigio batches are high in acid, but that was operator error because I added too much tartaric acid (though it was 1/2 of what I should have) because my pH meter was giving me issues (have since replaced with a very stable meter).


----------



## Boatboy24

Hit the Chileans with k-carbonate and banished them to the garage. Glad that's over. I was dreading carrying them up the stairs and across the house. 3 6's and 1 3 gallon.


----------



## Larryh86GT

Walker's peach into secondary today and started my Walker's Niagara. 

Larry


----------



## Boatboy24

Just finished the draft of 2016's tax returns. Maybe batting cages with my oldest a little later (gonna be near 70 again today). Holiday tomorrow and we're getting together with some friends tonight. Would like to bottle the WS Amarone if I have time.

Yesterday, we had 82 boxes of hardwood flooring delivered as part of the repairs from the water damage we had last month. Installation starts Wednesday.


----------



## Hokapsig

picked up 35 gal of Niagara and 20 of Chambourcin from Erie today. Took my wife to Erie for a thank you for her working so hard to make the winery a success. We tasted a few wines, ate at our favorite places and generally relaxed.

Looking forward to a trip to NC with ffemt to trim the vineyard and planning a trip to the Finger Lakes to try some NY wineries.....


----------



## Boatboy24

Was going to bottle my WS Amarone, but a quick taste this morning revealed it needs a little oak. So I added that and will let it sit for a few more weeks. Was hoping to clear a carboy up and start the Vermentino, but that'll have to wait I guess. Need to go get some glasses for my oldest, and if I can finagle a deal, will hopefully pick up some prescription sunglasses for myself. I need glasses for distance, and am tired of driving blind on sunny days. :>

Been spending quite a bit of time on computers/phones this morning as well. My wife is an absolute hoarder when it comes to digital photos and never deletes anything. Her phone is full, and her computer not far off. I have free unlimited photo storage with Amazon Prime, and finally figured out how to get her set up on it without her mess of pictures cluttering up mine. Now she has automatic backup to the Amazon cloud, so when her phone gets full, all I need to do is delete everything off of it.


----------



## Hokapsig

oaking the Chambourcin with some medium toast plus American oak. Looking for that chocolate/coffee nose....


----------



## Bodenski

Went driving for an hour with my son (trying to get his 45 hours that Virginia requires to get his drivers license.) Now I'm fixing to do some soldering a few modules for my modular electronic synthesizer. All so I can stop checking my berry mead that I pitched the yeast into last night. It hasn't started bubbling yet and I'm paranoid I did something wrong! Better to keep busy doing something else and give it time. (I hate waiting. Why did I get into making wine again??!?)


----------



## Boatboy24

Getting new floors! 

Flooring installation begins this morning and should be wrapped up by Saturday. Ended up going with exactly what we have now. We currently have 3 1/4" (a little wider than standard) planks and a nice color. I initially wanted to go with the 5" for more of a barnwood look. Even though it would have been an upgrade, the flooring guy talked us out of it. Regardless, I'll be very happy to put this little 'incident' behind us.


----------



## Johnd

Sitting in the NO airport for a quick up and down to Houston, then on to San Francisco. Dinner tonite at Bistro Jeanty, first wineries tomorrow, Del Dotto in the AM, followed by "The Ultimate Cab Experience" at Hall Winery in the afternoon. Very thirsty......


----------



## ibglowin

You know the rules!




Johnd said:


> Sitting in the NO airport for a quick up and down to Houston, then on to San Francisco. Dinner tonite at Bistro Jeanty, first wineries tomorrow, Del Dotto in the AM, followed by "The Ultimate Cab Experience" at Hall Winery in the afternoon. Very thirsty......


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> You know the rules!



LOL, yes, I know the rules! Skipped the boring travel photos, but missed the Bistro Jeanty opportunity last nite, blame it on travel fatigue. Incredible meal, foie gras and salmon appetizers, rack of lamb and filet au poivre entrees for the wife and I, all chased down with Ghost Block 2013 Estate Cab, simply awesome. A little sambuca / coffee bean after dinner, and a sound night of sleep. I'll try to improve my collection of evidence........


----------



## Hokapsig

heading to NC with ffemt to trim some muscadine vines this weekend. Blended Niagara and concord to make our blush last night, and bottled 7 cases of our Colonel Bouquet (Niagara, concord, Fredonia). 

78 degrees in Pittsburgh today, with snow showers tomorrow evening....


----------



## sour_grapes

Hokapsig said:


> 78 degrees in Pittsburgh today, with snow showers tomorrow evening....



71F in Milwaukee yesterday, which was not only a record high for that date, and a record high for February, it was an all-time record high for meteorological winter (Dec. 1 to March 1) here. 

Then, thunderstorms with hail overnight, and today, it is 35 F and raining, and still dropping in temperature.


----------



## Hokapsig

sour_grapes said:


> 71F in Milwaukee yesterday, which was not only a record high for that date, and a record high for February, it was an all-time record high for meteorological winter (Dec. 1 to March 1) here.
> 
> Then, thunderstorms with hail overnight, and today, it is 35 F and raining, and still dropping in temperature.


 
Screw this, we are heading south for the weekend to trim grape vines. We will deal with the cold weather next week when it will be almost 60 then snow. Wine show in Johnstown next weekend....


----------



## Johnd

Heading up to the north end of the valley to visit Venge, Frank Family, and Larkmead. Cheers!!


----------



## Boatboy24

5+ mile run at mid-day - a hot 75 degrees. Then helped the flooring guys move all the furniture back. We are all done now, aside from a final walkthrough and just a couple items to clean up on the walls after the flooring install. I finally have my house back and am kicking back with a chocolate bock and watching my Villanova Wildcats. The house is quiet and I feel a nap might be coming on...


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> 5+ mile run at mid-day



I'm thinking a 3 month hibernation is due after that much effort...I'll see you in May. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Rodnboro

Boatboy24 said:


> 5+ mile run at mid-day - a hot 75 degrees. Then helped the flooring guys move all the furniture back. We are all done now, aside from a final walkthrough and just a couple items to clean up on the walls after the flooring install. I finally have my house back and am kicking back with a chocolate bock and watching my Villanova Wildcats. The house is quiet and I feel a nap might be coming on...




I ran a slow 5 this morning at 8:30 with temps at low 70's here in Ga. I usually run before daylight. I can't take the heat.


----------



## Boatboy24

Rodnboro said:


> I ran a slow 5 this morning at 8:30 with temps at low 70's here in Ga. I usually run before daylight. I can't take the heat.



I was reminded today how much I like the low 50's. 

My 5 was slow too. I'm trying to work back up to 10 for the Cherry Blossom 10 Miler on April 2nd. I'm behind, but I'll get there. Winter is tough - had a much easier time getting ready for the Army 10 Miler in the fall, even despite an injury a few weeks before that event. I have a hard time staying consistent, and plopping a 10 miler out there gets me to go beyond what I normally want to do, and keeps me running consistently.

My ideal run is 3-4 miles. I set a goal on the Army run of a 10 minute pace. Ended up finishing at 9:36, so I was thrilled. So far, I'm much slower than that pace. So maybe 10 minutes is a good target for early spring. I figure this will be a great starting point to beat my pace in the fall when I (hopefully) do the Army run again. Today was 9:52, so I have some work to do.


----------



## Johny99

Snowing again today so I plan to rack the 2016 reds. After that down to the shop to work on a new dining room table. I need to prune but just can't get motivated to do it in a foot of snow. Of course I could just chuck it all and go skiing I suppose::


----------



## Rodnboro

Ran the Chick fil a Road Race 8k this morning in my old home town. An unexpected and best part was that the route went through the neighborhood where I grew up and right by my old house. Lots of good memories as I ran past. A good day indeed.


----------



## Boatboy24

Meeting up with a few of my HS friends, as well as my sisters and some of their HS friends to go see "The Reagan Years", an 80s band. Should be an interesting evening.


----------



## Johny99

OK, snowed again last night. The heck with pruning, we are headed to Palm Springs


----------



## Hokapsig

started off the week in Atlanta and now in Spartanburg and its on to Charlotte and then to Raleigh. A southern states run to check out some of the paint stores and hopefully stop in at winery or 2. Home on Friday early to do some more bottling for another show on Saturday night, then off to Florida for a work conference.


----------



## Rampage4all

Stocked our pond today https://youtu.be/u2qztz9Eszc


----------



## bkisel

1) Cut up ~30 pounds of banana to freze and later use for banana wine. - done this Am!
2) Stabilize, degas, etc. WE California Moscato. - done this AM!
3) Bottle Island Mist Coconut Yuzu. - after lunch and a break.

Update... Task 3 completed and with a little Coconut Yuzu left over for wife and I to sample tonight! This is my first making of a mist type wine. This is a tweaked version with sugar and frozen white grape juice concentrate added - ~9-10% ABV.

I'm usually not this ambitious (I'm retired by the way) but am trying to clear the decks because we're picking up our new puppy tomorrow.
.
.


----------



## Boatboy24

Waiting for 12-18" of snow to arrive beginning Monday night.


----------



## bkisel

Boatboy24 said:


> Waiting for 12-18" of snow to arrive beginning Monday night.



Only 5-8 predicted here but that's up from 3-5 that was forecast yesterday. Heading in the wrong direction.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Waiting for 12-18" of snow to arrive beginning Monday night.



SH*T! I think I need a new shovel.


----------



## Ajmassa

Rampage4all said:


> Stocked our pond today https://youtu.be/u2qztz9Eszc




My eyes were glued to the screen watching this. Don't know why but that was damn compelling. How they making out?


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> SH*T! I think I need a new shovel.



Good luck finding one in March (at least around here)!


----------



## Boatboy24

Boatboy24 said:


> Waiting for 12-18" of snow to arrive beginning Monday night.



Well, the initial panic has subsided. It seems everyone went out an got a month's worth of milk, bread and toilet paper yesterday. So the forecast has been revised to 5-10".


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, the initial panic has subsided. It seems everyone went out an got a month's worth of milk, bread and toilet paper yesterday. So the forecast has been revised to 5-10".



Our "average" forecast is for a foot of snow. Kids will be home, I can go to work early, and should have a cleared driveway when I get home (if not, the kids don't eat that night). See, I've become a troll without my beer and wine. I'll miss enjoying a beer as I watch them shovel, guess I'll have two free hands and will have to help out.

edit: I guess they just made it an official warning for 10-18 inches, drats. Local weathermen/women have it going into the 20+ inch range, and they usually have a good feel for it if they've been around these parts for a while. I really don't want to deal with this, I would handle it better if I could have a drink


----------



## Boatboy24

Spent about an hour this afternoon sifting through wine boxes and restocking the wine rack. Also stocked the basement fridge with some wines. Mrs. Boatboy is having some of the neighborhood ladies over tomorrow for the finale of "The Bachelor" (my worst nightmare of a show). Lot's of long 'A's in the fridge now for the ladies: Viognier, Chardonnay, Rose...


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, Looks like Spring has sprung around NM. Even warmer by 10F in ABQ.


----------



## ceeaton

Shoveling, food prep and bottled my brothers pinot grigio batch. He paid for the juice bucket, yeast, Opti white, corks and supplied the bottles (his wife likes the 1.5L ones, doesn't have to bother with opening that second bottle, it might interrupt her drinking). If my stamina holds out may rack a few more wines tonight (just racked a chardonnay that will be my Mom's b-day present at the end of June) and hope that the expected high winds don't knock the power out.


----------



## Julie

ibglowin said:


> Wow, Looks like Spring has sprung around NM. Even warmer by 10F in ABQ.



you know you are not making a lot of people happy with that post!


----------



## ibglowin

You guys will get the last laugh next month when we are on.......












Julie said:


> you know you are not making a lot of people happy with that post!


----------



## Rodnboro

Celtic Woman concert in Savannah last night. It was a great show.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am going to climb a tall building, over and over.

This is a charity event for the American Lung Assoc. It is one of these event where you climb the stairs of a tall building to raise money for ALA. Our building is only 47 floors, but I signed up for the deal where you can climb it as many times as you can in an hour. My "partner in climb" thinks we can do it 4x, but I am thinking 3. (We did 3x last year, and I could have done 4, but not feeling so hot today.)


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I am going to climb a tall building, over and over.
> 
> This is a charity event for the American Lung Assoc. It is one of these event where you climb the stairs of a tall building to raise money for ALA. Our building is only 47 floors, but I signed up for the deal where you can climb it as many times as you can in an hour. My "partner in climb" thinks we can do it 4x, but I am thinking 3. (We did 3x last year, and I could have done 4, but not feeling so hot today.)



You go, Paul!


----------



## Steve_M

Enjoying the new weekend house in Vt


----------



## Boatboy24

A few errands this morning, then an 8 mile run. After that, I'll watch my Villanova Wildcats play Wisconsin ( @sour_grapes ), then finish racking the horse piss, er I mean Chileans from the garage.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> A few errands this morning, then an 8 mile run. After that, I'll watch my Villanova Wildcats play Wisconsin ( @sour_grapes ), then finish racking the horse piss, er I mean Chileans from the garage.



Actually, I'd be rooting for the 'Cats in that one! I am from the Philly area originally, and have siblings who are 'Nova alums.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am back from my climb, sipping on a Cline Viognier, whilst waiting for the sauna to warm up!


----------



## Johnd

Just finished planting the last of the garden, green beans, tomatoes (cherry, creole and better boy), cucumber, squash, eggplant, and basil. Quick shower and I'm off to the wine room to rack the carboys of Lanza Cab 169 and Petit Syrah, Koch is still in barrel. Definitely plan on lots of taste testing......


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> A few errands this morning, then an 8 mile run. After that, I'll watch my Villanova Wildcats play Wisconsin ( @sour_grapes ), then finish racking the horse piss, er I mean Chileans from the garage.





sour_grapes said:


> Actually, I'd be rooting for the 'Cats in that one! I am from the Philly area originally, and have siblings who are 'Nova alums.



Well, ouch!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Well, ouch!



Ouch indeed. 

I have two younger sisters, one was at VU with me, the other went to Mt. St. Mary's. I really thought we were going to lose to Mt. St. Mary's the other night and have to listen to her talk trash forever. We woke up in that game, but never did today. Two pretty bad games by VU - we deserve to go home.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I really thought we were going to lose to Mt. St. Mary's the other night and have to listen to her talk trash forever.



THAT would have been painful. At least now the bragging rights are not in the family!


----------



## jburtner

I scored 10 carboys today for $150. 3/5/6 gallon sizes total 50 more gallons of storage. 

Cheers!
-jb


----------



## Boatboy24

Signed up for the Marine Corps Half Marathon in May. What am I thinking?


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Signed up for the Marine Corps Half Marathon in May. What am I thinking?



That's the same kind of thinking that made you give up wine for 40 days. Body betterment.


----------



## ceeaton

Yesterday I bought Windows 10 (Full-Professional-Download version). Today I tried to buy a small hard drive and ended up with a 1T-6GB/second drive for $63 (included tax). Installed the hard drive, downloaded the .iso image for Windows 10, burnt a bootable DVD (in XP, no small feat, had me searching in old boxes for some software), loaded the software on the new drive, and was up and running in less than 3 hours (and I have DSL, the download took 41 minutes (like 3.4 gb)). Never thought I'd do that in a day let alone an evening, especially since I had XP on this computer and still use XP at work. I'll drink to that (I wish)!

Edit: It did an update this morning, rebooted and is now stuck at 70% updated with the "don't turn off your computer" bulls**t". I left it on, will probably have 50 apps loaded because it "thought" I would like them by the time I get home. I hate Windows, should have gone the Unix route.


----------



## heatherd

Today I am smelling the lovely bouquet of fermentation! 

Kicked off the Bravado, Fourtitude, and Forza which all have grape skins. I used the RC212 that was provided on all three, and two started right away. The third didn't start, which I am sure is because the yeast was older, so I added new EC-1118 and it took off from there. I'll swap out the kmeta on these as I just bought a fresh package. I added powdered oak and powdered tannins to all. My typical process is to go from small to large on the oak; meaning that I use the dust/powder in primary, then chips/staves/cubes/spirals during six months of bulk-aging, so that the larger oak formats gets maximum time with the wine.

I bottled the White Zin kit, the Gewurztraminer/Verdelho/Muscat kit, and one carboy of Maryland Traminette from grapes over the last several weekends to make some room in the kitchen for more carboys. I had my first-ever bottling party two weeks ago, which is when we bottled the GVM. That was more fun than I expected; I am usually too uptight about it being perfect to have help beyond my husband and letting my 6-year-old wash bottles. Luckily my primary bottling party helpers were a guy who makes beer and another who grew up in his family vineyard, so they are experienced. I gave everyone a bottle of the GVM for their help.

I have another carboy of Traminette from MD grapes and 13 gallons of Muscat Canelli from California juice to bottle, although 12 gallons are not clear yet. I'm going to rack and degass to see if that helps. If not, I'll add bentonite.


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> Today I am smelling the lovely bouquet of fermentation!
> 
> Kicked off the Bravado, Fourtitude, and Forza which all have grape skins. I used the RC212 that was provided on all three, and two started right away. The third didn't start, which I am sure is because the yeast was older, so I added new EC-1118 and it took off from there. I'll swap out the kmeta on these as I just bought a fresh package. I added powdered oak and powdered tannins to all. My typical process is to go from small to large on the oak; meaning that I use the dust/powder in primary, then chips/staves/cubes/spirals during six months of bulk-aging, so that the larger oak formats gets maximum time with the wine.
> 
> I bottled the White Zin kit, the Gewurztraminer/Verdelho/Muscat kit, and one carboy of Maryland Traminette from grapes over the last several weekends to make some room in the kitchen for more carboys. I had my first-ever bottling party two weeks ago, which is when we bottled the GVM. That was more fun than I expected; I am usually too uptight about it being perfect to have help beyond my husband and letting my 6-year-old wash bottles. Luckily my primary bottling party helpers were a guy who makes beer and another who grew up in his family vineyard, so they are experienced. I gave everyone a bottle of the GVM for their help.
> 
> I have another carboy of Traminette from MD grapes and 13 gallons of Muscat Canelli from California juice to bottle, although 12 gallons are not clear yet. I'm going to rack and degass to see if that helps. If not, I'll add bentonite.



How's your Traminette coming? Did you get any tips from the folks at Harford on their method? Were you trying to replicate theirs, or make one in your own style?


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> How's your Traminette coming? Did you get any tips from the folks at Harford on their method? Were you trying to replicate theirs, or make one in your own style?



It is very tasty.

I talked with Kevin when I bought the Traminette grapes, and we discussed his theory on making adjustments to the grapes. He was saying that he makes very minimal changes to brix, pH, and acid; instead, he feels those characteristics are part of what makes each wine unique for it's vintage.

That was an underlying theory for my wine. My brix was in range, so I left it alone. I didn't adjust pH or acid prior to fermentation. I only adjusted the acid to my taste after fermentation. The first carboy, I didn't back-sweeten, but I think I will do so for the second one to bring it to off-dry.

I was reverse-engineering a Becker Vineyards Muscat Canelli at the same time, so I measured the SG to see how sweet they made it: 0.990. Tasting the wine, I would have thought it would be higher. So, my plan will be to sweeten the Muscat Canelli to that level. I may use that as a guide for the Traminette second carboy, as well.

PM me your address and I'll send you a bottle.


----------



## Amanda660

Day Off and working on paint your own cookie ideas for graduation & Easter. My fingers are the colors of the rainbow from making the paint sticks but thinking I nailed graduation so its a small price. Bonus - I finally have the best sugar cookie recipe!


----------



## Boatboy24

9 miles earlier this morning. Kinda chilling for the rest of the day. We are in that lull where basketball has ended and baseball is just getting going, so no games this weekend. Beautiful Spring weather here - sunny with highs around 73. May putz around in the yard a bit but will probably be too tired.  I'll probably save it for tomorrow. Got plenty to do inside, including some winery chores.


----------



## ceeaton

Just bought a 2T USB drive ($87) with some of the money I'm saving not buying 30 packs of beer. Sounds like my younger brother is coming over to pick up his batch of PG wine I made last fall, nope, I'm going over there, oh well. About 75*F around these parts, opened the windows and turned off the heat pump. Plan on grilling some chicken wings later. Only thing missing will be some beer  I think my psyche may be permanently altered/damaged.


----------



## AkTom

Bottled 12 gallons of wine while brewing 5 gallons of beer.


----------



## ibglowin

Pretty sure that qualifies you as a multitasking Master of the Brewery Arts..... or MBA!



AkTom said:


> Bottled 12 gallons of wine while brewing 5 gallons of beer.


----------



## Merrywine

Bottled a gallon kit of Merlot, turned out pretty nice.


----------



## ceeaton

After Church, ran down to the local Weis (was a Shurfine a few months ago) to find bone in pork roasts for $0.79/lb, unfortunately I bought two at BJs for $1.29/lb yesterday. Doing a eye round roast on the grill for some cheap ($2.99/lb) roast beast, just started some charcoal up so I can sear it first (and add some flavor). Will post images later. Finally did my federal taxes and found that we're getting more of a refund than last year since my wife's tuition expenses are partially deductible. Humm, what can I use that for...didn't even have to think about it, a few Chilean juice buckets or maybe save it for some Fall Cali-grapes.


----------



## Mismost

delabeled cleaned washed scrubbed and cussed about 20 cases of wine bottles. I will never do that again. I will buy clean new bottles next time I need bottles.

I also plan on disowning several friends and relatives who did NOT rinse my empty bottles....that is just rude behavior in my book.

heading back down to the shop and breaking down a ton of cardboard boxes. Then pack up the trash for a dump run tomorrow. Not my idea of a fun filled week end....but, it's done.


----------



## Johny99

A wine filled day. Pruned some more until rain started. A friend has gotten the bug and he and his SO came by and helped prune for some cuttings. His plan is 20 each merlot, Cab Sauv and Syrah! Since it started to rain, I went into the winery and racked 2016 merlot and filtered all the 2016 whites, Pinot blanc, a blend, chard, Viognier, and Sauv blanc. Mopped the floor and turned off the lights. 

As I'm trying to lose weight I ended the day bar-b-queuing up some chicken breasts for lunch this week. My wife has picked out a movie to round out the weekend


----------



## Johny99

Mismost said:


> delabeled cleaned washed scrubbed and cussed about 20 cases of wine bottles. I will never do that again. I will buy clean new bottles next time I need bottles.
> 
> I also plan on disowning several friends and relatives who did NOT rinse my empty bottles....that is just rude behavior in my book.
> 
> heading back down to the shop and breaking down a ton of cardboard boxes. Then pack up the trash for a dump run tomorrow. Not my idea of a fun filled week end....but, it's done.



I hate it when they stack up like that. If they dont rinse, no more wine


----------



## Boatboy24

Tonight, I mowed the lawn after work. 

And I had plenty of daylight to do it.


----------



## wpt-me

Sorry Boatboy24, but can't find lawn. Maybe next month.

Bill


----------



## Hokapsig

Stuck doing a milk run to Columbus, Cincy and Indianapolis this week. Stopped at 4 winery's to chat and taste. What I SHOULD have done was to see if there were any winemakers on this site that would care to open a bottle with a wayward travelling winemaker???

FYI - I'm in San Antonio and Austin next week. And I'm getting thirsty already. Leave me a message. Would love to meet and taste.


----------



## Larryh86GT

5 gallons of Walker's French Concord into secondary today. Lots of wine diamonds.


----------



## Johny99

Two more rows pruned after work. Halfway done


----------



## BlueStimulator

Johny99 said:


> Two more rows pruned after work. Halfway done



How many vines do you have now?


----------



## ceeaton

I've been skillfully keeping my wife from ordering a new laptop online all day since I picked her up one last night, but planned on giving it to her today (early b-day present). We have a "date" to go try some keyboards out this weekend so she can pick what she wants for her birthday. She has no clue she's getting one tonight. She did have me worried earlier today as she found out she got a discount because of where she works on HP and Dell computers. I figured she'd need a 30% discount to match what I bought, so I'm feeling okay about the purchase. Best of all she has been aiming pretty low end, so this model should meet her needs plus a bit more. Also found out the tax return comes Monday, so the timing is pretty good too!

Edit: Gave it to her just before dinner (she hadn't decided what to eat since she is foregoing pizza during her alcohol fast) and she has yet to eat or even enter the kitchen. I think she's happy. I'll get to have a non-computer conversation with her in a few weeks.


----------



## Sweetiepie

Besides the routine farm chores, I am working on transplanting seedlings to solo cups. So far I have 279 plants transplanted. Today I am mostly working on transplanting Carolina Reapers. I wish I had a greenhouse, I do this every year, and every year I say I am going to cut back. My quest room is full, my kid's windows are full, all attic windows full, porch full. I still need to plant tomatoes yet. 

Besides that I was asked to drag out and clean, and wash the limo for prom tomorrow and to get to the garden shed to get a garden hose I had to shovel snow away from the door and then drag the hoses over a 6ft snowbank that has decided to soften up and I fall through waist deep and become stuck. Then proceed to freeze to death trying to get it washed. Do you think children have any idea what we do for them? Needless to say I will be needing that wine later today.


----------



## Rodnboro

I enjoyed a beautiful spring day in Atlanta attending seminars and touring Ga Tech with my son. After today, I think he will accept the challenge of attending up here. [emoji106]


----------



## Johny99

Rodnboro said:


> I enjoyed a beautiful spring day in Atlanta attending seminars and touring Ga Tech with my son. After today, I think he will accept the challenge of attending up here. [emoji106]



On a full ride scholarship I hope


----------



## Johny99

BlueStimulator said:


> How many vines do you have now?



About 450. Some idiot, me, planted 9 varieties of red and 5 of white


----------



## Johny99

Sweetiepie said:


> Besides the routine farm chores, I am working on transplanting seedlings to solo cups. So far I have 279 plants transplanted. Today I am mostly working on transplanting Carolina Reapers. I wish I had a greenhouse, I do this every year, and every year I say I am going to cut back. My quest room is full, my kid's windows are full, all attic windows full, porch full. I still need to plant tomatoes yet.
> 
> Besides that I was asked to drag out and clean, and wash the limo for prom tomorrow and to get to the garden shed to get a garden hose I had to shovel snow away from the door and then drag the hoses over a 6ft snowbank that has decided to soften up and I fall through waist deep and become stuck. Then proceed to freeze to death trying to get it washed. Do you think children have any idea what we do for them? Needless to say I will be needing that wine later today.



And you'll deserve it. What is the limo?


----------



## AkTom

Brewing 5.5 gallons of beer. Racked/degassed 6 gallons of 3 berry wine. Thinking about racking 2 3qt. carboys of apricot mead. I need to be careful though. A beer, ~6 oz berry wine and another beer opened, and I'll mess up my beer. My son and family are coming up this summer, so I'm trying to get my pipeline up a bit. By the way, it was 40* today when I got home. Yea! Summer weather ;-)


----------



## Boatboy24

Starting Guava wine and one of my LE kits - most likely the Vermentino.


----------



## Sweetiepie

Johny99 said:


> And you'll deserve it. What is the limo?



It is a 1989 Lincoln town car limousine. We bought it when all the 6 kids were still home. Needed a vehicle that we could comfortably go on a trip and have a trunk for luggage. Got tired of being a can of sardines in the Suv. My husband and I loved it, put the partition up and no hearing the arguing and when the car started rocking, you knew the movie was over.  Just the one kid left, so he's using it to pick kids up and they are going out to eat for prom.


----------



## mainshipfred

Working on the refrigeration system for my wine closet. Keeping an eye on Craigslist for a 5 or 7 cu ft chest freezer.


----------



## Johny99

Friends sons came over and we built 65 ft of retaining wall, some more pruning. 

Tonight is the inaugural night party for our local Stemilt Creek winery's new reserve wine and meet the new winemaker

Oh, and:


----------



## Johnd

Johny99 said:


> Friends sons came over and we built 65 ft of retaining wall, some more pruning.
> 
> Tonight is the inaugural night party for our local Stemilt Creek winery's new reserve wine and meet the new winemaker
> 
> Oh, and:



Heck of a game!!


----------



## heatherd

Topping up the Forza, Bravado, and Fourtitude for bulk-aging.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Zested about 5 dozen Eureka lemons which are now steeping in a blend of 2 liters of Everclear and 2 liters of 100 proof vodka for this year's batch of limoncello. I might add more next weekend. Debating starting a batch the same size with Meyer lemons and blending some of it with a little of the Eureka. The house smells wonderful!


----------



## Rodnboro

Johny99 said:


> On a full ride scholarship I hope




I wish, but in Georgia we do have two academic scholarships available via lottery funds. The Hope and the Zell Miller which pay most of the tuition cost. It doesn't cover room and board, meal plans, or other fees. It should cover about half of total cost.


----------



## Merrywine

Pitched yeast for a one gallon Pinot Grigio kit last night airlock has been active today.


----------



## Rodnboro

It's been rough today in the Southeast.


----------



## barryjo

I have several beer kit s to brew and I am procrastinating tasting and bottling a batch of Aronia berry wine. Tastes terrible so I plan to back sweeten and add some blueberry concentrate. A small glass for experimenting made that seem doable.


----------



## mainshipfred

Yesterday I was just watching wine age until I found a local source and placed an order 350 lbs of Norton and 200lbs of Tannat grapes. Now I have to build a crusher and press, find larger fermenting vats, buy more carboys or small oak barrels, start buying lab equipment. My first attempt at making from grapes but I was never one to test the water with my toe.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Yesterday I was just watching wine age until I found a local source and placed an order 350 lbs of Norton and 200lbs of Tannat grapes. Now I have to build a crusher and press, find larger fermenting vats, buy more carboys or small oak barrels, start buying lab equipment. My first attempt at making from grapes but I was never one to test the water with my toe.



Fred,

I've got a press you are welcome to borrow (I think you live VERY close by). It may be a little small for your batches, but I've pressed and cleaned up after 3 batches (~100lbs each) in a few hours with one helper. Did you end up getting grapes from Pearmund?


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Fred,
> 
> I've got a press you are welcome to borrow (I think you live VERY close by). It may be a little small for your batches, but I've pressed and cleaned up after 3 batches (~100lbs each) in a few hours with one helper. Did you end up getting grapes from Pearmund?



Honestly I still have that order at Pearmund as well, forgot. These I am getting from Chrysalis. I may change the Pearmund order to Petit Manseng unless you want something. Thanks for the offer on the press I may take you up on it but if I have time I may still want to build one. On another note and being still new to this I was wondering if after Easter you could come by and taste my wine with me. It's not bad but needs something and I'm just not sure what that is.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I may change the Pearmund order to Petit Manseng unless you want something.



I might be interested in some Viognier, depending on the price. I want to try both theirs and Chrysalis, as they both age in neutral barrels and utilize sur-lie. Here's a snippet from Chrysalis: "Fermented sur lie and aged to perfection in French oak barrels and presented in our distinctive antique Burgundy bottles, this Viognier represents the epitome of Chrysalis Vineyards’ commitment to excellence in every aspect of the grape growing and winemaking process."



mainshipfred said:


> Thanks for the offer on the press I may take you up on it but if I have time I may still want to build one. On another note and being still new to this I was wondering if after Easter you could come by and taste my wine with me. It's not bad but needs something and I'm just not sure what that is.



Tasting wine? OK, twist my arm...


----------



## omgaye

Only working, whole day, like an everyday... No changes ;/


----------



## Boatboy24

Busy morning. Measured and adjusted SO2 on the 2016 Chileans and the WS Amarone. I then bottled the Amarone. Then tasted, tested and did some bench trials on the 2016 CA Viognier. pH is high - 3.7. It was 3.8 prior to fermentation and I added tartaric, targeting 3.6 (didn't want to get too aggressive). Today, I tested samples ranging from 3.2 to 3.55 and decided that 3.5-3.55 is where I want this. High for a white wine, but at 13.5 ABV, there is already a little bite. Overall though, it is an outstanding wine and I'm very, very happy with it. Will adjust the carboy and bottle in the next month or so. She'll be ready to roll for the dog days of summer, but I plan to save most of it for next year. After all that was done, I kicked off the Blueberry Hard Lemonade. Added about half the f-pack, 1L of white grape concentrate and a little sugar to get me to 1.086. Kind of a Rose color now, from the f-pack. But it'll definitely be blue when its done.


----------



## mainshipfred

Wow, you did have a busy morning. I'm putting the final tweeks on my refrigeration system for my wine closet. Have to build a stand for my chest freezer to get the proper head for the pump. Then add the anitfreeze and keep my fingers crossed it works. Cost of system as of now is just over $100.00 plus I have a place to keep my grape skins for the next batch.


----------



## Julie

mainshipfred said:


> Wow, you did have a busy morning. I'm putting the final tweeks on my refrigeration system for my wine closet. Have to build a stand for my chest freezer to get the proper head for the pump. Then add the anitfreeze and keep my fingers crossed it works. Cost of system as of now is just over $100.00 plus I have a place to keep my grape skins for the next batch.



Good Luck!


----------



## the_rayway

We had my daughter's 7th birthday party today. After all the minions left I went to give my latest batch of freezer clean out wine a shake... Cracked the bloody carboy!! Emergency racking completed just now. At least it will get me moving on bench testing and bottling - that was my only 4 gal glass, and I don't want to leave it in a 5 for very long


----------



## Julie

the_rayway said:


> We had my daughter's 7th birthday party today. After all the minions left I went to give my latest batch of freezer clean out wine a shake... Cracked the bloody carboy!! Emergency racking completed just now. At least it will get me moving on bench testing and bottling - that was my only 4 gal glass, and I don't want to leave it in a 5 for very long ��



Wow, glad you didn't get hurt and had a successful recovery!


----------



## the_rayway

@julie Me too!! That would have been a disaster!!


----------



## sour_grapes

We went for a hike; DW and one friend went about 5 miles, while I and another friend went ~10 miles. Feeling it now! Then we came home and had the dinner described here: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=644802&postcount=3877.


----------



## Boatboy24

the_rayway said:


> We had my daughter's 7th birthday party today. After all the minions left I went to give my latest batch of freezer clean out wine a shake... Cracked the bloody carboy!! Emergency racking completed just now. At least it will get me moving on bench testing and bottling - that was my only 4 gal glass, and I don't want to leave it in a 5 for very long ��



Yikes! Glad you got it racked OK.


----------



## Boatboy24

Church, a short run, then more yard work. Edging the beds (there are a ton of them) and weeding. 7 cubic yards of mulch arriving in 12 days and I'm trying to have everything ready so all I have to do is spread the mulch.


----------



## ceeaton

Beautiful day. Got some materials to fix a hole in my 23 yr old tractor deck (trying to get another year out of it, saving money for a new one next year). Fixed the deck while drinking a beer. Whipped up some marinate for london broil for the kids, while drinking a beer. Cut the highest parts of the lawn to test out my deck fix, then drank a beer to admire the nice looking lawn. Fired up the charcoal grill to cook steaks and the london broil, then drank a beer while they were cooking. Just took a shower and jumped on this site, with a beer in hand. Maybe I'll read a little and drink a beer before I go to bed...


----------



## sour_grapes

Making up for lost time, are we, Craig?  Beware, it's like Sister Mary Margaret said about pleasuring yourself -- it isn't so special if you do it all the time!


----------



## Johny99

Church, Home Depot for more shrubs for a rental property, then back to pruning. Pruning is finally done and the veggie garden spot prepared. It was a beautiful spring day, magnolias and daffodils in bloom, that ended with New York's on the bar-b-que.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Making up for lost time, are we, Craig?  Beware, it's like Sister Mary Margaret said about pleasuring yourself -- it isn't so special if you do it all the time!



Actually it was nice to draw a few beers from the keg, but it wasn't as special as I imagined it would be. It always seems more special when you aren't allowed to do something, then when you do it's "why was I thinking this would be better than it actually is"? I think I'll have no trouble keeping out of the beer or wine this week as I institute my no school nights drinking policy. I'll have to watch this weekend as I don't think I'm going to be able to keep up with the rate my two brothers drink, which is fine. I'll be the first to go to bed and the first one up sans a hangover, which will be good.


----------



## the_rayway

Did some "ombre" on a wall in the kitchen. Practice for when the plaster is dry in the Wine Lab...as you can tell, I prefer bright colours


----------



## mainshipfred

Nice job, so many people are afraid of color. I'm a commercial GC and I get some wild color boards sometimes but when it all goes together it's not bad.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Actually it was nice to draw a few beers from the keg, but it wasn't as special as I imagined it would be. It always seems more special when you aren't allowed to do something, then when you do it's "why was I thinking this would be better than it actually is"? I think I'll have no trouble keeping out of the beer or wine this week as I institute my no school nights drinking policy. I'll have to watch this weekend as I don't think I'm going to be able to keep up with the rate my two brothers drink, which is fine. I'll be the first to go to bed and the first one up sans a hangover, which will be good.



Craig, you may be interested in this longish article from the New York Times Magazine. It is largely about how companies find out all kinds of things about you without your knowledge. (The attention-grabbing one is that Target knows whether or not its shoppers are pregnant!) However, the article has a lot of good stuff in it about formation of habits, and how you can control or alter habits. I'd say that you have successfully altered your drinking habit, and now you can decide whether to go back to your old habits or not. Take a read:

https://nyti.ms/AyNgCY

It is a lot more interesting than this snippet, but I quote it here to give you a flavor.



> The process within our brains that creates habits is a three-step loop. First, there is a cue, a trigger that tells your brain to go into automatic mode and which habit to use. Then there is the routine, which can be physical or mental or emotional. Finally, there is a reward, which helps your brain figure out if this particular loop is worth remembering for the future. Over time, this loop — cue, routine, reward; cue, routine, reward — becomes more and more automatic. The cue and reward become neurologically intertwined until a sense of craving emerges. What’s unique about cues and rewards, however, is how subtle they can be.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I'd say that you have successfully altered your drinking habit, and now you can decide whether to go back to your old habits or not.



Amazing what they know and how they know it. I should have continued with my Mathematics studies...

As far as my behavior, for now I'm using decaf tea during the week. I actually craved it with my spaghetti dinner tonight. As far as piggy backing the new habit, I used to drink my beer out of a red plastic solo cup and that is what I'm using for my tea. We'll see if it can last, I know I have the cue down pat, I leave work, I want ______. I can either fill in the blank with alcohol or something else. If I'm successful with filling in the blank with a low calorie non-alcoholic beverage, I should continue to lose weight.


----------



## Boatboy24

It's amazing what a fine line there seems to be between habit and addiction. I quit smoking over ten years ago, after smoking for nearly 18 years. I'd quit before, and never really had a difficult time not smoking, but there were clear 'triggers' - that first drink, etc. It was to a point that I simply had a smoke at specific times without even thinking whether or not I wanted a cigarette. There were specific points on my commute, for example, where I just automatically lit up. Once you identify those triggers and decide to ignore them, it gets easy. Let it go further than that and I'm sure it is an entirely different ball game though.


----------



## sour_grapes

For triggers, I know that I have come to deeply associate cooking with having a glass of wine. I start cooking, I am enjoying myself, and I suddenly crave a glass of wine. On another day, in a different situation, whatever, I don't crave the glass. I can go days without needing wine if I am outside these triggers.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> For triggers, I know that I have come to deeply associate cooking with having a glass of wine. I start cooking, I am enjoying myself, and I suddenly crave a glass of wine. On another day, in a different situation, whatever, I don't crave the glass. I can go days without needing wine if I am outside these triggers.



As the joke goes: I always cook with wine. Sometimes I even put it in the food.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> For triggers, I know that I have come to deeply associate cooking with having a glass of wine. I start cooking, I am enjoying myself, and I suddenly crave a glass of wine. On another day, in a different situation, whatever, I don't crave the glass. I can go days without needing wine if I am outside these triggers.



I used to go for a beer when cooking, which now that I'm done with my 40 days I can do, because I rarely cook on a school night, I prepare it the morning before and dump it in the crock pot! Weekends is when I cook the most and it will be "legal" to pour a beer then. We'll have to see what happens this Summer when I'm cooking during the week, might be tough if I'm grilling on a beautiful Summers' evening...


----------



## the_rayway

mainshipfred said:


> Nice job, so many people are afraid of color. I'm a commercial GC and I get some wild color boards sometimes but when it all goes together it's not bad.



@mainshipfred What is a GC?


----------



## Johnd

the_rayway said:


> @mainshipfred What is a GC?



General Contractor


----------



## ibglowin

Different worlds obviously! LOL

GC = Gas Chromatograph


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> I'm a commercial GC





ibglowin said:


> Different worlds obviously! LOL
> 
> GC = Gas Chromatograph



[post must be 10 characters long!] 

View attachment commercialGC.pdf


----------



## sour_grapes

Not sure why, but having trouble editing the above to change file formats. Here it is:


----------



## mainshipfred

General Contractor


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> General Contractor



I tried, but sometimes they tend to run amok, LOL!!


----------



## ceeaton

Writing my list and checking it twice. Collecting things I need (fishing gear, alcohol, keys, maybe some clothes) to go open our cabin up in @bkisel 's neck of the woods. My youngest brother should be up there by now, I'm leaving before dawn tomorrow morning (have to pick the kids up from track and wifey has class tonight or I'd go tonight). Hopefully my oldest brother gets up there sometime tomorrow or Saturday. We met up last year and decided it should become a yearly event since we are all in our 50's and not getting younger anytime soon. Hopefully some pictures next week, especially if we find some sort of unique varmit has taking residence near vicinity of the place. Weather looking okay (at least it isn't supposed to snow).


----------



## Ambugaton

Currently: Procrastinating at work and daydreaming about wines. 

At home I have my very first batch of dragon's blood on day #2 after pitching the yeast. Is it bad that generally I am not a morning person, and it takes a lot to get out of bed on time... but when I have a new batch going, I literally get up 15 minutes early to go coddle it? Is that okay? I don't have kids, just a couple thousand yeast babies.


----------



## Boatboy24

Scored free tix to the Capitals/Maple Leafs game tonight.

C-A-P-S, Caps! Caps! Caps!!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Scored free tix to the Capitals/Maple Leafs game tonight.
> 
> C-A-P-S, Caps! Caps! Caps!!



Bring home a W


----------



## Johny99

Work, work, church and stations of the cross. Now a nice Spanish wine of a grape I've never heard of and a Lethal Weapon marathon. Hmmmm maybe we need a life? Naw, we got each other


----------



## ibglowin

Don't forget the little known and often forgotten "Lethal Weapon 6"! 










Johny99 said:


> Now a nice Spanish wine of a grape I've never heard of and a Lethal Weapon marathon......


----------



## Boatboy24

Day 2 in Williamsburg @ Busch Gardens. Got there well before the park opened and were among the first (for the day) to ride the new wooden coaster. As a result of being there as early as we were, we got pretty much a full day in before lunch, with no lines really until 11 or so when we had to wait a terrible 15 minutes for the second newest coaster in the park. By 11:30 (after only 90 minutes) we'd ridden 4 coasters and were getting lunch. Had lunch, then did a few more rides. At the point, the crowds had grown significantly and we decided to make an early exit and get home at a reasonable hour. Got home a few hours later, unloaded/unpacked and hit the winery to rack the blueberry hard lemonade and the guava wine, which had finally reached 1.004 after a two week primary ferment. Smells and tastes awesome! Lemonade does as well. Been a busy couple days and will cap it all with family tomorrow. Need to get back to work and get some rest!


----------



## ceeaton

Just got home from a trip to the Northern part of PA to open our "cabin in the woods". Had pm'ed @bkisel with an open invitation to come check the place out, and by golly, he did! I thank him again for visiting and leaving me a bottle of wine, as our place is a decently long drive from his place. I know, pictures or it didn't happen, maybe in June when our family goes back up for a full week of vacation. First image is for Bill since he didn't get to meet my older brother (he did my younger brother), he is enjoying a Chardonnay from a juice bucket he made last Fall. Second picture is of the "cleaned" yard, third is my brother fishing to prove we did do something other than just drink beer and wine! Had a great time with my two brothers and we plan on making this a yearly meet-up since we aren't getting any younger (we are all in our 50's).


----------



## bkisel

It was my pleasure Craig. Perhaps I'll get to meet your older brother next visit?

I'd encourage any member who might get an invite from Craig to take him up on it... Yes, I brought a bottle of my wine but what Craig failed to mention was that I left with three botlles of his wine. Wish now I had brought a case!


----------



## Boatboy24

@ceeaton: explain the railroad-looking apparatus coming down the hill, please.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> @ceeaton: explain the railroad-looking apparatus coming down the hill, please.



It's top secret. Bill had to pass a background check even to visit....

My Mom calls it the "hurdy-gurdy" since the wheels on it make a squeaking sound (I guess like the instrument, never heard one played). It is a cart that runs on that inclined structure by the use of a steel cable that gets wound and unwound by a motor attached to a spindle of sorts at the top. We use it to load and unload our stuff so we don't have to carry it down the steep steps that come from our parking lot. Also very useful in dragging down the three cords of wood at the top of that image.

I've included a picture from last year that shows the structure a bit better with the cart fully deployed to the bottom of the track.


----------



## ceeaton

bkisel said:


> It was my pleasure Craig. Perhaps I'll get to meet your older brother next visit?
> 
> I'd encourage any member who might get an invite from Craig to take him up on it... Yes, I brought a bottle of my wine but what Craig failed to mention was that I left with three botlles of his wine. Wish now I had brought a case!



I tried to give him more but he only took the sweeter stuff for his wife (he sets a good example for us all, think of the wife first (so he gets to visit again and drink more wine)). I would have loved to give you a dry Dornfelder since most people have never had a dry version of wine made from that grape. Maybe I can twist your arm in June to take one of those! BTW, my wife raised her eyebrows a bit when I showed her your bottle and explained to her where the raw materials came from, she's definitely interested in trying that one.


----------



## Boatboy24

The rain is just intermittent and light enough to play baseball. So we have a cool, wet day of baseball ahead. Then some cool, wet yard work. Got 7 cubic yards of mulch delivered yesterday. Need to finish edging and weeding the beds before I get to that though. 

My parents had our oldest over for an overnight a few months back so they could have some time just with him without little brother around. Tonight, its little brother's turn. As luck would have it, our oldest has a sleepover birthday party, so Mr and Mrs Boatboy get a date night. Trying out a new restaurant and I'm looking forward to it. Standard fare, mostly, but they also have venison, rabbit, duck, and heritage breed pork on the menu.


----------



## Matty_Kay

Racked last autumn's Syrah, young but very promising with some berry notes which is a new flavor profile I really haven't picked up in my wines before. Added a bit more American medium plus oak also. Now, heading to oldest daughter's softball practice. A weekend filled with softball/t ball. Tis the season!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> The rain is just intermittent and light enough to play baseball. So we have a cool, wet day of baseball ahead. Then some cool, wet yard work. Got 7 cubic yards of mulch delivered yesterday. Need to finish edging and weeding the beds before I get to that though.
> 
> My parents had our oldest over for an overnight a few months back so they could have some time just with him without little brother around. Tonight, its little brother's turn. As luck would have it, our oldest has a sleepover birthday party, so Mr and Mrs Boatboy get a date night. Trying out a new restaurant and I'm looking forward to it. Standard fare, mostly, but they also have venison, rabbit, duck, and heritage breed pork on the menu.



I remember all those baseball, basketball, track and football days. Enjoy it while it lasts. Wife and I celebrated our 32nd anniversary last night at Gadsby's Tavern in Alexandria. Neat place and of course George Washington ate there.


----------



## dcbrown73

Bottling my Pineapple, Mango, Lime wine and this year's dragons blood.


----------



## Hokapsig

2 wine shows this past weekend: Johnstown to help out a church and Erie. I learned a valuable lesson and that is to not take sand to the beach. Although we did okay, lugging our wine to Erie (which is flush with wineries) is a bad decision. Live and learn.

Flew to Houston this morning and slept the entire trip. Still exhausted from this weekend.....


----------



## Boatboy24

Mulch madness! But first, "Dads and Donuts" at school with the kiddos.


----------



## Boatboy24

Phase 1 (Front and sides) complete. Finished up the edging, got rid of the remaining few weeds, got the mulch spread, then mowed. Back yard tomorrow, which should be a little easier. Plus I can get a very early start and beat the heat. Hopefully done by lunch.


----------



## mainshipfred

I'd show this to my wife but she would get very mad at me.


----------



## ibglowin

OK what am I missing here? Looks like your front porch steps leads straight down into your landscaping and mulched beds! 

No wonder the kids keep tracking dirt into the house! 



Boatboy24 said:


> Phase 1 (Front and sides) complete. Finished up the edging, got rid of the remaining few weeds, got the mulch spread, then mowed. Back yard tomorrow, which should be a little easier. Plus I can get a very early start and beat the heat. Hopefully done by lunch.


----------



## mainshipfred

Plus I guess he doesn't like visitors


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> OK what am I missing here? Looks like your front porch steps leads straight down into your landscaping and mulched beds!
> 
> No wonder the kids keep tracking dirt into the house!



There is a walkway there, but it is hidden by the landscaping. So, there's landscaping against the house, then a walkway, then more landscaping separating the walkway from the lawn.


----------



## Boatboy24

Here's another pic:


----------



## ibglowin

Trickery! LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> Here's another pic:


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> There is a walkway there, but it is hidden by the landscaping. So, there's landscaping against the house, then a walkway, then more landscaping separating the walkway from the lawn.



It's practically a ha-ha!

Nice work, Jim. IIRC, this would be your first spring in this house, right?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> IIRC, this would be your first spring in this house, right?



Technically, our third. Settled in April, 2015, moved in May. The yard was pretty well prepped and ready to go by the previous owner in the preceding fall, so I didn't do a thing the first year. Last year, I kinda let it go a bit and am paying for it now. But I like the results. The world looks very nice with a fresh coat of mulch.  And I've always loved the dark mulch - it really makes things pop. We'll have a wealth of flowers and butterflies in a few weeks. 

Back out in a few. Just waiting for the kids to get up so I can say 'good morning'. And its our youngest's birthday, so I should probably wish him a happy birthday as well. Hopefully, I'm done by 1:00 and can catch a nap before they get home from school.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Technically, our third. Settled in April, 2015, moved in May.



Yikes! Time flies! Mea culpa.

I think of my house as pretty danged old. It was built in 1929 — that’s ancient history, right? But, it occurred to me the other day that we have been in this house for ~20 years. And, that turns out to be well over 20% of my house’s lifetime. So, I have owned this house for a pretty good fraction of the time that anyone has owned it. Huh, who would’ve thought?!


----------



## Boatboy24

Nothing has ever tasted better. Ever. Goodnight.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the Vermentino and Blueberry Hard Lemonade racked from secondary and stabilized, then foiled and labeled the Winery Series Amarone. A little lawn mowing and chilling later this afternoon after a few busy days. Was up in Baltimore yesterday for my niece's 1st Communion, then back home and entertaining sister in law, niece, nephew and mother in law.


----------



## ceeaton

After dinner I wanted to go for a quick trip to the local Weis market and my daughter volunteered to chauffeur me as she is accumulating hours so she can take her drivers test in mid-June. Nice ride, pretty scenery, I'm listening to the radio and all of a sudden in slow motion, sort of like a dream, we are driving off the edge of the road on a hairpin turn downhill into rocks used to build up the berm of the road (three pound each type rocks). She tried backing up, I finally convinced her to drive forward and slowly turn the wheel towards the macadam. An older driver in a truck stopped to see if we needed help (good intentions). He saw the setup (young woman with old man in passengers seat) and realized he needed to get some distance between us and him. No flat tires, just the right front tire rubs when turned sharply left onto the plastic protection underneath (I think something popped out, just not willing to rip up my back on our rock driveway to check out, I'll check it at work tomorrow). So much for an evening drive. I was very composed, checked the underwear-no stains, but now have a beer with a wine chaser sitting here at the computer. So much for not drinking during the week.

That'll teach me not to run out of coffee!


----------



## Boatboy24

Glad you're both OK and can 'celebrate' your OK-ness with a beverage.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Glad you're both OK and can 'celebrate' your OK-ness with a beverage.



Yes, that is the most important point of this, thank you for reminding me!


----------



## sour_grapes

So sorry, mon ami. I am glad nothing _important_ got hurt. Good luck.


----------



## Johny99

Today, I fired one of my engineers. One of those days, I guess worse for him, but it doesn't feel that way. A lovely thunderstorm has come over the mountains and a gentle rain is falling. A glass of 2012 Cab Sauv helps restore the soul.


----------



## mainshipfred

Just saw this Craig, sorry to hear. Are we still on for tomorrow?


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> Just saw this Craig, sorry to hear. Are we still on for tomorrow?



Yes we are on. Only shook up the driving instructor, not the car. I drove to work through a monsoon today and the car acted normal (no foul language or anything, it was in a pretty good mood, but then again it's a Friday and it will be hauling juice buckets and grapes tomorrow). Aiming to leave up here between 8:30 and 8:45 am, which should put us in their parking lot at 9:45 to 10 am. Will text if late (or super early, my wife is excited to spend the day with her husband, a rarity with four children). Knowing my wife she will be doing a wine sampling, so that will keep us there for a while (and makes to trip back to Hanover for lunch rather amusing for me).


----------



## mainshipfred

I had to drive to Richmond today about 1 1/2 hours in it going 20 mph on I 95. Boatboy Jim just told me a friend of his is in a Jazz Band and playing at one of our local wineries. Probably want to head back around noon or so. That should be enough time for you to get tired of me. Looking forward to meeting you and see you then.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> That should be enough time for you to get tired of me.


Ask Boatboy Jim, I can talk the paint off the side of a building, so we'll have to see who gets tired of whom first!


----------



## mainshipfred

OK, let the games begin.


----------



## Boatboy24

Baseball was rained out, then our afternoon babysitter turned into an evening babysitter and then no babysitter at all. I took advantage of the free time and held 'rack-a-palooza'. Racked 7 batches total - All 4 2016 Chileans, plus the blueberry hard lemonade, 2016 CA Viognier, and guava. Gave the Chileans another does of Nobelese and topped up SO2. Got some steaks in the hot tub and will finish them on a screaming hot cast iron pan in a little while. Now trying to decide what liquid refreshment to serve w/ the steak. 

PS: last night, we watched "A Dog's Purpose". A real tear-jerker, but a great movie. Really made me miss our Golden Retriever.


----------



## mainshipfred

Had a nice but brief meet up with Ceeaton at Harford. Destemmed and crushed a lug of grapes added the juice (Syrah) and put it in my wine closet at 59#. I did add k-meta although that seems to be controversial. I want to keep it in there for an extended maceration, maybe 3-5 days. I'm trying to follow the Maloney Winery procedure for his Cab Sauvs. He also ferments for 25-35 days on the skins. Any comments on his procedures or what yeast to use for this long of a fermentation?

P.S. I also bought a 6.5 gallon Hungarian barrel.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> P.S. I also bought a 6.5 gallon Hungarian barrel.



Nice! Did you get any of their Traminette?


----------



## mainshipfred

I did, you so highly recommended it. I did a tasting and although I'm not really a fan of floural wines it was pretty good. Really bought it for my wife. Would have bought more but I already spent too much on the juice, barrel and some misc stuff. Plus Craig gave me 3 bottles.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> I did, you so highly recommended it. I did a tasting and although I'm not really a fan of floural wines it was pretty good. Really bought it for my wife. Would have bought more but I already spent too much on the juice, barrel and some misc stuff. Plus Craig gave me 3 bottles.



That's to offset your costs and keep you coming back!

My wife did a tasting while mainshipfred was purchasing his barrel, then she did another tasting with him later (made Teresa earn her keep). Needless to say she had a non-alcoholic iced tea with lunch, and was half asleep by the time we got home.


----------



## Enologo

Last weekend bottled the 2015 Nebbiolo. This weekend racked the 2016 Petite Syrah.


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching the Capitals choke. Again.


----------



## Hokapsig

Boatboy24 said:


> Watching the Capitals choke. Again.


 
And thank you for the choking. On to Ottawa for us....


----------



## mainshipfred

Hokapsig said:


> And thank you for the choking. On to Ottawa for us....



I'm from Clairton Pa just South of Pittsburgh so even though I was pulling for the Caps I still have a team in the running.


----------



## Hokapsig

mainshipfred said:


> I'm from Clairton Pa just South of Pittsburgh so even though I was pulling for the Caps I still have a team in the running.


 

I was just in Glassport at Matta Motors and have spent many a day at the Coke Works.


----------



## mainshipfred

Hokapsig said:


> I was just in Glassport at Matta Motors and have spent many a day at the Coke Works.



I moved to VA in 1984 at age 29 but when I was there I swore I would never work in the mill. Esspecially the Coke Works, that was probably the worst job there.


----------



## Hokapsig

I only had to conduct training there and couldn't imagine working there full time. But I wanted the kids in my neighborhood to work there for one summer. That would give them a perspective on why they should study while at college.


----------



## mainshipfred

Hokapsig said:


> I only had to conduct training there and couldn't imagine working there full time. But I wanted the kids in my neighborhood to work there for one summer. That would give them a perspective on why they should study while at college.



Wouldn't ever take a whole summer for them to start studying their butts off.


----------



## Boatboy24

My parents and one of my sisters are coming over tonight to celebrate Mother's day. Just made up a batch of Barefoot Contessa's lasagne and have a batch of bread on the rise. Food coma tonight. Baseball game was cancelled, so that gives me a little extra time to tidy up - I'll need it as my tidying partner is out of town.


----------



## ceeaton

Did the church thing, then cleaned two cases of beer bottles, picked up my oldest at work, then needed a 3 gallon carboy for the Syrah batch, so I bottled an approximately 14 month old batch of raspberry, from frozen berries a friend gave me before they moved to Philadelphia last Spring. I was more than happy to accept them and make a wine from them. 3 gallons, plan on giving them a bottle or two, if they like it they will get 1/2 of the remaining batch for Christmas. For some reason my wife likes this one, I think I added enough sugar to offset the acidity of the berries (used 6 or so pounds per gallon, I think, notes aren't very helpful, final SG 1.012 if I believe my notes).


----------



## ceeaton

Have I ever said I love my AIO? In case you don't know, I do. I'm not one who likes to bottle beer, especially with four corny kegs at my disposal. But the AIO makes bottling a batch (usually 52 or so bottles) a breeze!

Knew there was a Phillies/Nat's twin bill with the second game starting around 7:05 pm, so after dinner was cleaned up, gathered my materials and went to work. Pride of Milford batch (_Pale Ale_ by Terry Foster, p 114) which I made 4/8/2017. Still a bit cloudy, but has a nice aroma (Cascade hops). Now I'll have two batches to choose from come vacation time next month.


----------



## ceeaton

Got to work to sit down and instantly get a call from my Wife, the Middle School Nurse had called, my son had developed a case of the "runs". Since he's a Type 1-er, they don't fool around and want us there to pick him up. His sugars had been elevated for the last few days, so usually that is either a bad location for his infusion site or he's coming down with something. So the winner was "he's coming down with something". So he's sitting on the chair, occasionally making the trek to the bathroom. I'm downstairs trying to work but our internal work network is slower than dirt, so I think it's time to start up some cooking and wine chores!


----------



## ceeaton

I did get a crap load of wine stuff done. Finally got the Syrah from Chile off the gross lees and pitched the MLB (racked twice because for some reason I thought I needed a 5 and a 3 gallon carboy for the batch? Really bad math mistake). Cleaned four cases of wine bottles, a case of beer bottles and racked 3 other batches of wine (without the AIO, didn't want to wake up the sick kiddo). Voted and just got 2/3 of the lawn done, back section is still a bit too wet. Two days of 90*F should dry it out a bit more.

Waiting for my bride of 20 years to come home so we can enjoy a glass of wine together. Tomorrow for our adversary, we will do something special and go to work, unless the sick kid is still sick. Then there will be a coin flip to see who has the privilege to stay home and burn a vacation day (and not go to work).


----------



## ibglowin

Happy Adversary Day! 

You have to take vacation to take care of a sick child? That should come out of your sick leave hours as "sick family"! 





ceeaton said:


> Waiting for my bride of 20 years to come home so we can enjoy a glass of wine together. Tomorrow for our *adversary*, we will do something special and go to work, unless the sick kid is still sick. Then there will be a coin flip to see who has the privilege to stay home and burn a vacation day (and not go to work).


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Happy Adversary Day!
> 
> You have to take vacation to take care of a sick child? That should come out of your sick leave hours as "sick family"!



I don't work for the state or federal government, but a printer. Sick leave isn't a benefit we get, unfortunately. We have to take our limited vacation (as a way to limit our time away from work, since everyone on the team is needed to complete the work, I guess).

Thinking of switching jobs to a state janitor so I can get 3x more leave than I get now at 9 years of service at my current employer as a programmer (also did 9 years in the 80's and 90's, but that doesn't count towards my leave/vacation).


----------



## ibglowin

I am lucky I know. Contractor to Federal Government. When I went to work here back in 1986 everyone got 24 days vacation and 18 days sick leave per year right off the bat. Now that the kids are long gone, I am constantly hitting the use/lose or vacation (max limit of 9 weeks in the bank) and sick leave is up to 1.250 years which will get dumped on top of 30 years service credit when I leave in 17mo. 

Could have made more $$ in industry (probably) but then you have to deal with constant downsizing or mergers and then downsizing or even worse.....



ceeaton said:


> I don't work for the state or federal government, but a printer. Sick leave isn't a benefit we get, unfortunately. We have to take our limited vacation (as a way to limit our time away from work, since everyone on the team is needed to complete the work, I guess).
> 
> Thinking of switching jobs to a state janitor so I can get 3x more leave than I get now at 9 years of service at my current employer as a programmer (also did 9 years in the 80's and 90's, but that doesn't count towards my leave/vacation).


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I am lucky I know. Contractor to Federal Government. When I went to work here back in 1986 everyone got 24 days vacation and 18 days sick leave per year right off the bat. Now that the kids are long gone, I am constantly hitting the use/lose or vacation (max limit of 9 weeks in the bank) and sick leave is up to 1.250 years which will get dumped on top of 30 years service credit when I leave in 17mo.
> 
> Could have made more $$ in industry (probably) but then you have to deal with constant downsizing or mergers and then downsizing or even worse.....



I've been in private industry all my life. Sometimes I lament not getting the leave/automatic increases some do in state/government work, but I have more freedom to pursue other options that many in state/government don't, unless they leave the "fold". My brother works for the Commonwealth of PA (as does jgmann), and his salary exceeds mine by close to 3x, and I have a BS in Computer Science (he has no degree). But am I making less because I work for private industry? I doubt it. As I added kiddos and got older, my drive to move up the proverbial ladder lost it's luster, and my bottom line suffered. If I'm making less I can't blame it on my employer, but on me the employee.

Would I like a nice retirement paid by for the State, sure. Would I like to sit and worry whether the State retirement fund goes belly up, no. I'd rather have less and control it myself. If I don't have enough, I know who to blame.

Sorry for the rant.

But I do feel better now!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I am lucky I know. Contractor to Federal Government. When I went to work here back in 1986 everyone got 24 days vacation and 18 days sick leave per year right off the bat. Now that the kids are long gone, I am constantly hitting the use/lose or vacation (max limit of 9 weeks in the bank) and sick leave is up to 1.250 years which will get dumped on top of 30 years service credit when I leave in 17mo.
> 
> Could have made more $$ in industry (probably) but then you have to deal with constant downsizing or mergers and then downsizing or even worse.....



I've worked for Gov't contractors for all but the first couple years of my career (approaching 25 years now) and it ain't that pretty anymore. I guess your skills must be in a niche (or in a highly desirable, billable slot), because here around the DC beltway, it is cutthroat and everyone has been slashing staff for nearly a decade - last 5-8 years in particular. It was a decent gig for a while, but I've been thinking/wanting to get into something different for a while now.


----------



## ibglowin

I guess you could consider Actinide R&D Chemistry a "niche skill set". We are also the only place left to build (new) and refurbish an entire weapon system. With everything happening these days our business is currently "booming" you could say. We are very lucky in that we both have not only pensions but we also have IRA's, 401K's, Roths.... So all the eggs are not in one basket and one basket only.....


----------



## JohnT

I have worked for the private sector all of my life. In the middle of my career, for a period of 18 years, I worked as a consultant that took me all over the country. 

After 18 years of life on the road (I was away for 35-40 weeks a year), I had had enough. I took a job at one of my clients that was 10 min from NYC. The commute is a KILLER (I drive about 3.5 hours a day), but at least I could sleep in my own bed an have a home life. 

Then, about 5 years ago, something snapped in the company culture. We went from a proud company that cared about its employees to a company that will do anything to save a buck. 

Take this year.. Despite net earnings of $37 million, they still had a round of layoffs that cut staff by 10%. Any work that was of a high priority was outsourced to India or Belarus. In just a two day period, I witnessed a man of 19 years experience get sent packing only to be replace with a H1B from India. 

As a result, anger, resentment, and general apathy are the new cornerstones of the work culture. I see this especially with the younger employees that still think there is such a thing as loyalty.

If I were even 10 years younger, I would already be working for a new outfit. Being older and seeing that light at the end of the retirement tunnel growing ever brighter, my best move is to sit tight and wait for the appointed time. Each tick of the clock, each breath I take just get me that much closer!

Sorry to rant. like @ceeaton , I feel better now.


----------



## Johnd

Sitting on a United flight from New Orleans to Boston, via Houston, and on to Boston. Boston to Bar Harbor plane is listed as a "Cessna". I'm hoping it's a Citation jet and not a little prop plane....... In any case, if I don't get beat up on the flight, I'll be gorging on lobster for dinner, may even pick a bottle of white wine for dinner.


----------



## ibglowin

Good luck! Hope you are wearing your kevlar vest......

We always hit up Legal Seafood for an upscale seafood place and then No Name Seafood for the unpretentious locals spot that has amazing seafood at half the price of the upscale places.



Johnd said:


> Sitting on a United flight from New Orleans to Boston, via Houston, and on to Boston. Boston to Bar Harbor plane is listed as a "Cessna". I'm hoping it's a Citation jet and not a little prop plane....... In any case, if I don't get beat up on the flight, I'll be gorging on lobster for dinner, may even pick a bottle of white wine for dinner.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Good luck! Hope you are wearing your kevlar vest......
> 
> We always hit up Legal Seafood for an upscale seafood place and then No Name Seafood for the unpretentious locals spot that has amazing seafood at half the price of the upscale places.



Legal is one of my favorites, but there are none in Bar Harbor, might have a chance for a quick bite there in the Boston airport. No Name is in Boston also, we won't be spending time in Boston. 

While in Bar Harbor, we will visit Bar Harbor Cellars, go on a lobster boat trip, eat at Jordan's, and various other places Mrs. JohnD picked. Any recommendations in Bar Harbor?


----------



## ibglowin

Unfortunately have not been to Bar Harbor so I would let Trip Advisor or Yelp be your guide. We use to go to Boston every year for about 5 years in a row for scientific conferences but we were always holed up in the downtown Boston area.


----------



## sour_grapes

I think it is worth remembering that it was not all that long ago that Megacorps in the private sector *did* offer pensions and decent amounts of vacation days and sick leave. The fact that those (pensions, especially) have gone away in the private sector does not mean that they were a bad idea!


----------



## Boatboy24

Melting again (at least for this early in the year). 2nd day in the 90's. I pride myself on not utilizing irrigation unless necessary (and laugh at the others in the neighborhood whose sprinklers have been on nearly every morning since St. Patrick's Day). But this evening, I'm finally breaking down and will get the sprinklers reopened for the season.


----------



## bkisel

Wine making wise... I just finished racking my first try at banana wine primary to secondary. Very "pulpy" compared to other fruit wines I've done.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Melting again (at least for this early in the year). 2nd day in the 90's. I pride myself on not utilizing irrigation unless necessary (and laugh at the others in the neighborhood whose sprinklers have been on nearly every morning since St. Patrick's Day). But this evening, I'm finally breaking down and will get the sprinklers reopened for the season.



Heavy T storms tomorrow then back to the upper 70s


----------



## Boatboy24

Decided to also rack the Guava wine from secondary and stabilize. This was a looooooooonnnnnng ferment. I have no idea why, but it seems to have been worth it. Aromatically, it is a great big ball of guava in your face. Tasting great as well. At .998 now and I'll probably bring it to 1.002-ish before bottling. Still waiting for final disappearance of the remaining CO2 though. Bottom line though, this little experiment looks like it is going to turn out some very good $1.25/bottle wine.


----------



## wpt-me

Looking at self propelled lawn mowers, getting tired of pushing mine.

Bill


----------



## bkisel

wpt-me said:


> Looking at self propelled lawn mowers, getting tired of pushing mine.
> 
> Bill



Just the opposite for me... Tired of the drive mechanisms conking out after 3-4 years of use.


----------



## JohnT

Johnd said:


> I'll be gorging on lobster for dinner, may even pick a bottle of white wine for dinner.


 
Oh man! Maine and lobster. A nice chilled dry white and it's "who the heck needs a bib"!!!!

Let me say this only once.. 

*Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures **Pictures *

Oh, and while you are at it... 

*Pictures *


----------



## Johnd

JohnT said:


> Oh man! Maine and lobster. A nice chilled dry white and it's "who the heck needs a bib"!!!!
> 
> Let me say this only once..
> 
> *Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures **Pictures *
> 
> Oh, and while you are at it...
> 
> *Pictures *



View from my balcony, day 1.


----------



## JohnT

Damn! 

Is this a vacation? How long are you gonna be up theya?


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> View from my balcony, day 1.



A shame the weather is so lousy.


----------



## Boatboy24

Anyone have to deal w/ identity theft? I found out that a fraudulent account was set up at a department store under my name. Fortunately, credit monitoring picked it up and with that monitoring comes restoration services. Only a few hundred dollars racked up on the account. Still a pain in the butt though. Have to file a police report, lots of phone calls, etc. And they are asking for a ton of info - including limited power of attorney (I assume this is so they can work with credit reporting services and the IRS to be sure all the right precautions are in place). It's just a whole lot of info and now i'm gun-shy about telling anyone anything. Want to be sure I have all the protection I can get though. I have to assume that this credit account was a mere 'test' to see if it would be safe to move onto bigger, more damaging things.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Anyone have to deal w/ identity theft? I found out that a fraudulent account was set up at a department store under my name. Fortunately, credit monitoring picked it up and with that monitoring comes restoration services. Only a few hundred dollars racked up on the account. Still a pain in the butt though. Have to file a police report, lots of phone calls, etc. And they are asking for a ton of info - including limited power of attorney (I assume this is so they can work with credit reporting services and the IRS to be sure all the right precautions are in place). It's just a whole lot of info and now i'm gun-shy about telling anyone anything. Want to be sure I have all the protection I can get though. I have to assume that this credit account was a mere 'test' to see if it would be safe to move onto bigger, more damaging things.



I do not Jim, sorry you're having to deal with it, but you seem to be on the right path having caught it quickly. Good luck!!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Anyone have to deal w/ identity theft? I found out that a fraudulent account was set up at a department store under my name. Fortunately, credit monitoring picked it up and with that monitoring comes restoration services. Only a few hundred dollars racked up on the account. Still a pain in the butt though. Have to file a police report, lots of phone calls, etc. And they are asking for a ton of info - including limited power of attorney (I assume this is so they can work with credit reporting services and the IRS to be sure all the right precautions are in place). It's just a whole lot of info and now i'm gun-shy about telling anyone anything. Want to be sure I have all the protection I can get though. I have to assume that this credit account was a mere 'test' to see if it would be safe to move onto bigger, more damaging things.



Who wants the limited power of attorney, the credit monitoring service or the department store? That sounds a bit strange to me and my wife (she was business mgr for a law office for a while). I'd run it past an attorney first before you give that power to anyone. I have a few people I can run this past but it might take a day to get a good answer (one is a retired State Police officer, she's good and my main resource). Even someone like @jgmann67 may be able to give you some good advice, but I'd ask an attorney if you have one you have requested services from in the past.


----------



## Boatboy24

It's the monitoring/restoration company. Either way, I'm very, very hesitant. 

I can see the need for someone to work on my behalf with various companies/agencies. But these are people I've never met, officially never hired, etc...


----------



## Boatboy24

Delabled some bottles this morning. Then off to coach little league. Had a great, nail-biter of a game from which we emerged victorious. Beautiful day - overcast, low 70's with a nice breeze. After that, my son and I hung around to watch one of the 'big kid' games (12-13 year olds). Then Lowe's for fertilizer, Wally World for charcoal and home to fertilize the lawn. Now chilling on the couch watching the Nationals game while wife and youngest are at a b-day party.


----------



## Boatboy24

Headed down to Nationals Park this morning for the Arthritis Walk. Meeting up w/ @mainshipfred this afternoon at Pearmund Cellars. Then out to dinner w/ the wife for our anniversary (which was actually yesterday).


----------



## ceeaton

About to head to Church, then home for lunch, to Carlisle to watch my nephew graduate from Dickinson College, then hopefully back in time to make dinner for the kids and steaks for my Wife and I (celebrating 20th anniversary which was last Wednesday). Hoping the rain holds out, especially for the graduation since my brother would only get two tickets if it is indoors.


----------



## sour_grapes

Happy anniversaries, Jim and Craig!


----------



## Johnd

Early lunch at the Side Street Cafe, Uber or cab over to Bar Harbor Cellars, then back to Beal's Lobster Pier for our last lobster dinner. 

Beal's is an authentic lobstering operation, one end of the building is built out into the water, where the boats bring in their catch during the day. The other end is the restaurant, you walk in, pick your lobsters/mussels out of the tanks, pay, and go sit out on the dock with a drink. It is open air dining, either in the sun or under the covered dock area, looking out into the water where lobster boats are coming and going. When your food is ready, you pick it up from the window and chow down. Prices are good too, 1/3 less than commercial restaurants, and a much better selection, and freshest product you can get, straight off the boats and into the tanks. 

Weather is perfect again today, it's gonna be a great last day, then back to the grind.....


----------



## Smok1

Woke up and bottled our new zealand sauv blanc. Fired up the smoker and threw on a pork butt for some pulled pork and now sitting on the back deck with my bae indulging in our favorite past time... wine


----------



## Johnd

Johnd said:


> Early lunch at the Side Street Cafe, Uber or cab over to Bar Harbor Cellars, then back to Beal's Lobster Pier for our last lobster dinner.
> 
> Beal's is an authentic lobstering operation, one end of the building is built out into the water, where the boats bring in their catch during the day. The other end is the restaurant, you walk in, pick your lobsters/mussels out of the tanks, pay, and go sit out on the dock with a drink. It is open air dining, either in the sun or under the covered dock area, looking out into the water where lobster boats are coming and going. When your food is ready, you pick it up from the window and chow down. Prices are good too, 1/3 less than commercial restaurants, and a much better selection, and freshest product you can get, straight off the boats and into the tanks.
> 
> Weather is perfect again today, it's gonna be a great last day, then back to the grind.....



Did it up right the last day, the winery was very nice, having a case delivered home. Mrs. JohnD and I went overboard and each ordered a pound of mussels and a 4 pound lobster. Gluttony at its worst.......


----------



## Smok1

Johnd said:


> Did it up right the last day, the winery was very nice, having a case delivered home. Mrs. JohnD and I went overboard and each ordered a pound of mussels and a 4 pound lobster. Gluttony at its worst.......



Gluttony sounds like a day in paradise


----------



## Johnd

Today, Melanie and I are paying the piper for the wonderful trip we had to Bar Harbor. You see, because they are doing construction at Boston, they've told us we can't leave here for three hours, which is plenty long enough for us to miss our connection, a non-stop flight to New Orleans. In fact, it's enough to make us miss all of the flights to New Orleans that aren't full. So here we sit, hoping to get to Boston, where there are at least restaurants and bars, instead of being trapped in a room with a beautiful view and vending machines that steal your money. 

The folks here are very nice, and are working on a solution for us to get home tonight. To boot, storms are moving into the northeast, so we'll surely see delays as a result


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Headed down to Nationals Park this morning for the Arthritis Walk. Meeting up w/ @mainshipfred this afternoon at Pearmund Cellars. Then out to dinner w/ the wife for our anniversary (which was actually yesterday).



Didn't see this and you never told me. So Happy Anniversary, it was really meeting you and Jennifer.


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> Happy anniversaries, Jim and Craig!



Happy Anniversary


----------



## JohnT

Happy anniversary!! Many happy returns!


----------



## Rodnboro

sour_grapes said:


> Happy anniversaries, Jim and Craig!



Glad you made "anniversaries" plural. Happy anniversary to you both.


----------



## mainshipfred

Rodnboro said:


> Glad you made "anniversaries" plural. Happy anniversary to you both.



Yeah, that would have made for some interesting conversation.


----------



## ibglowin

We took off Friday and drove up North about 3 hours to Salida, CO with our besties (of 25 years) to celebrate his 60th birthday. We went together and rented a really nice 2BD Loft on main street right in downtown. Salida is a funky town that caters to locals and tourist alike. Mountain biking, Kayaking in the Arkansas river in the Summer and skiing in the Winter as it is within a short drive to several nice ski areas in southern CO. Got there around 4PM on Friday and got settled in. Our besties got in around 5PM. Friday night we went out and hit one of the local brew pubs and had some fantastic pizza, calzone and great craft beer. Came back and chatted around the fireplace for a few hours and called it an evening. 

Saturday morning we got up, fixed a nice breakfast Frittata with ham, green chile, and tomato's. Washed it down with mimosa's and we headed out for a day of sightseeing around town and of course, shopping! Salida seems to be the capital of the 2nd hand shop or consignment stores. About a dozen or so art gallery's as well as several antique stores are spread out around town. We spent most of the day walking around and perusing the shops. I recently purchased a new turntable so I had a fantastic time looking at bin after bin of excellent condition used Vinyl LP's from the 60's and 70's. I hit the jackpot and found about 20 gently used LP's and was quite happy with all my treasures and the ladies had scored some nice vintage items of clothing to boot. 

We headed back to the loft around 4PM, dropped off all our treasure and decided to hit another brew pub that was just a few blocks away for a quick pint and light snacks before we headed back to the loft to fix a nice birthday dinner. The loft had a like new Weber Genesis grill and I had tested it out that morning and found it to be full of propane so we stopped at the local grocery store and picked up some nice ribeye steaks, potatoes for baking and greens for a nice salad. The loft had a built in wine cooler so we had all brought several bottles each of things to share. Some nice rose's as well as several bordeaux blends and even a few of my own creations found themselves into the fridge for the weekend.

Dinner turned out wonderful. The food was excellent, the wines were excellent, desert cake (with BD candles). All lovely. We had another fire in the stove and played some board games till around midnight IIRC and everyone was tired, tipsy and ready for bed. 

And that was the beginning of the strangest next 12 hours ever........

The loft has both a front entrance off main street and several businesses on the first floor (Spa etc.) as well as a rear entrance with a small backyard and rear alley with parking which is very typical design style all over CO. Both doors have locks on them and we had made sure they were locked when we came in that night. Around 3:30AM I heard a VERY loud noise that woke me from a dead sleep. At first I was not sure if I had dreamt the sound or if it was the rear door downstairs as it has a screen door that when it slams shut makes a loud sound and I thought perhaps someone downstairs had entered late at night and let the door slam. After what seemed like a minute or two I heard a commotion outside the door followed by the voice of our friend (husband) calling his wife's name over and over. There was no response. By now Mrs. IB had woken as well and the next thing we heard was "are you OK, wake up, are you OK"?

The wife had gotten up in the middle of the night for a drink of water. She remembers going to the kitchen but nothing after that. We found her passed out and crumpled on the floor half way in the hallway and halfway in the bathroom. It took several minutes to get her to regain consciousness and we sat her up and she passed out again and slumped over. We laid her down on the floor in the bathroom and attempted to wake her once more. She came around for about 15 seconds and then again passed out. At that point we called 911 (first 911 call of my life). It took several minutes for me to figure out where exactly we were address wise but finally I remembered and after playing 20 questions with the 911 operator they dispatched EMS and were on scene in about 3-4 minutes. In the mean time I think she passed out several more times. The loft had a very steep, narrow stairwell, no elevator so EMS had a very fun time getting her downstairs and into the truck. They basically used a chair of sorts with straps to hold her in place and they took her down the 2 flights of steps to the landing.

So the weird part is this woman is 5'2" 110lbs and works as a fitness leader. She is in short a pint sized "Terminator" of a woman who mountain bikes, runs and teaches aerobics classes like 10 times a week as part of her job. Needless to say excellent physical condition, doesn't smoke, no history of anything like this EVER. EMS got her to the hospital in about 5 minutes and they started running test etc. Her BP was only like 77/43 but they couldn't for the life of them find anything causing it. They gave her 3L of saline to pump her up and build blood pressure but the best it would do was like 87/53 and then fall back after about 20 mins or so. She complained of a bad headache (her head did hit the floor when she fainted) but all test (blood work, x-rays, CT Scan) showed nothing out of the ordinary. They decided to keep her overnight (Sunday) as they could not get her BP to stabilize close to anything normal even for her. I suppose the best thing was that if this had to happen we are glad that it happened when it did as the next day they were headed to a cabin up North deep in the Rockies where they would have been all by themselves with limited cell service at best and the closest hospital or emergency help about 90 miles away......

As of today they have decided to release her as her BP has finally stabilized. She is very sore from the fall (no cuts at least) but they still can't seem to find anything wrong. We are at a loss ourselves trying to come up with anything but nothing is making any sense at the moment. They are headed back home after cancelling their week of vacation and will be home later this afternoon. She will follow up with her PCP this week to see if they might be able to find anything going on.

So happy things turned out fine (for now at least) I guess just another incident of never take life or anything else for granted. Things can get pretty wild in a New York minute as they say!


----------



## Kraffty

Scary stuff, hopefully one of those one time glitches our bodies sometimes have.
Wishing your Friends the best.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Glad she's back home safe and can get in to see her PCP.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Didn't see this and you never told me. So Happy Anniversary, it was really meeting you and Jennifer.



Never told you I was meeting you? 

Thought we'd said that Saturday was our anniversary - sorry 'bout that. 

Great meeting you guys as well. We had a good time.


----------



## Boatboy24

Beaming a bit tonight. Between Saturday and tonight, my son has had two great baseball games. Saturday, he was 3-4 with 4 RBIs. Tonight, 3-3 with 2 RBIs. One of those was a walk-off single (would've been a double had the game not ended) for the win with 2 out and a full count. What an exciting finish it was - the kids went nuts, as they'd just beat the best team in the league.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> And that was the beginning of the strangest next 12 hours ever........



Wow, that is scary. I wanted to "like" your message (to show support), but it felt wrong. I hope that she continues to recover and stabilize.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Beaming a bit tonight. Between Saturday and tonight, my son has had two great baseball games. Saturday, he was 3-4 with 4 RBIs. Tonight, 3-3 with 2 RBIs. One of those was a walk-off single (would've been a double had the game not ended) for the win with 2 out and a full count. What an exciting finish it was - the kids went nuts, as they'd just beat the best team in the league.



Bet all of you were really excited. Little League is some fun stuff. My boys have been out of baseball for years now but I still occasionally go to games.


----------



## ceeaton

Had a doctor's check up today. Weighed in at 218 (with clothes/shoes/wallet/cell phone etc). Was aiming to break 220 and did it (small pat on my own back, think I pulled a muscle). Best of all my A1C went from 5.5 to 5.1, so it is going in the right direction (to help avoid being a Type 2 diabetic).

I told my wife I did a 70's style happy dance when I read the results.  I think she's glad she missed witnessing that dance.


----------



## mainshipfred

Not what I'm doing but what I done. Thanks to good old Craigslist I picked up 2-5 and 2-6 gallon carboys for 50 bucks. I would have never got them but I had a meeting 7 minutes away. Otherwise it would have been 55 miles and I never would have made the trip


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Had a doctor's check up today. Weighed in at 218 (with clothes/shoes/wallet/cell phone etc). Was aiming to break 220 and did it (small pat on my own back, think I pulled a muscle). Best of all my A1C went from 5.5 to 5.1, so it is going in the right direction (to help avoid being a Type 2 diabetic).
> 
> I told my wife I did a 70's style happy dance when I read the results.  I think she's glad she missed witnessing that dance.



Congrats, Craig! Keep it going!


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> Had a doctor's check up today. Weighed in at 218 (with clothes/shoes/wallet/cell phone etc). Was aiming to break 220 and did it (small pat on my own back, think I pulled a muscle). Best of all my A1C went from 5.5 to 5.1, so it is going in the right direction (to help avoid being a Type 2 diabetic).
> 
> I told my wife I did a 70's style happy dance when I read the results.  I think she's glad she missed witnessing that dance.



You go Craig, I do want to see that dance though! Practice up for the fall.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> You go Craig, I do want to see that dance though! Practice up for the fall.



I just dance like no one is watching, no practice necessary!


----------



## Rampage4all

Made a you tube video with my daughter. She wanted to talk about her chickens. https://youtu.be/qwl_NHJouV8


----------



## Boatboy24

After coaching a cold, miserable baseball game; its Rose, Rose for my birthday.


----------



## Ajmassa

Happy birthday man!


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> After coaching a cold, miserable baseball game; its Rose, Rose for my birthday.


----------



## Smok1

Started our first batch of Dangerdaves Dragonblood tonight, looks amazing


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> After coaching a cold, miserable baseball game; its Rose, Rose for my birthday.



Happy Birthday a day late! You must feel old at 40, don't worry, it get's better the older you get.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Happy Birthday a day late! You must feel old at 40, don't worry, it get's better the older you get.



40? Yeah, that's it...


----------



## Rodnboro

Prepping for my firstborns high school graduation tomorrow. Graduation in the morning, party in the afternoon.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> After coaching a cold, miserable baseball game; its Rose, Rose for my birthday.



Happy belated Birthday


----------



## ceeaton

Rodnboro said:


> Prepping for my firstborns high school graduation tomorrow. Graduation in the morning, party in the afternoon.



No time for prepping, our firstborn's high school graduation is tonight! Looks like they may squeak by without rain, I'd rather have it outside than inside. He doesn't want a party or pictures taken (I think he thinks he's going into some secret program in the military or something), we'll have a meal of his choice on vacation (I'm guessing ribs on the grill, hopefully I can get some good ones at the Wellsboro Weis, or @bkisel can point me to the right place), then eventually a party for he and our niece who are both expecting to join the military and ship out later this summer (she-Navy, he-Air Force).

I have mixed feelings on the whole graduation, remember when I had to move a tropical fish tank up higher so he couldn't get into it and terrorize the fish, I thought that was just the other day...


----------



## sour_grapes

Congrats, Rodnboro and Craig, on the graduations!


----------



## Boatboy24

Working from home. Headed to the store to stock up for tomorrow's entertaining. Gonna do some pulled pork and pulled chicken - maybe an overnight pork butt. I kinda like those, but as I age, I find it harder to handle. That, and we no longer have a patio that holds the smoker, it sits on the wood deck. I put a water heater pan under when in use, but I still worry about sparks. Last thing I need is a fire in the middle of the night when I'm trying to nap. So I may go higher heat and just start at O' Dark Thirty tomorrow morning.


----------



## Smok1

Boatboy24 said:


> Working from home. Headed to the store to stock up for tomorrow's entertaining. Gonna do some pulled pork and pulled chicken - maybe an overnight pork butt. I kinda like those, but as I age, I find it harder to handle. That, and we no longer have a patio that holds the smoker, it sits on the wood deck. I put a water heater pan under when in use, but I still worry about sparks. Last thing I need is a fire in the middle of the night when I'm trying to nap. So I may go higher heat and just start at O' Dark Thirty tomorrow morning.



Our smoker is on our wood deck as well, we did a pulled pork last weekend, i just brine it overnight and start it at 7:00am, 180 for 9 hours will be ready just in time for dinner and wine.


----------



## Johny99

Visiting with Mom. We are off for a hike in the Rockies near Grand Junction CO, then perhaps try one of the local tasting rooms! She'll be 86 this summer. I hope I can keep up! I brought her six bottles of mine, so well uncork a 2013 Sangiovese for dinner


----------



## cmsben61

Smok1 said:


> Woke up and bottled our new zealand sauv blanc. Fired up the smoker and threw on a pork butt for some pulled pork and now sitting on the back deck with my bae indulging in our favorite past time... wine



That kit looks like it came with some nice looking labels


----------



## Boatboy24

Made the annual Memorial Day charcoal run to Lowe's. Ten bucks for almost 40lbs of charcoal? Yes, please! They usually have the same sale over 4th of July and I grab another 4 two-packs then. If you don't have a Lowe's near you, Home Depot usually does the same thing.


----------



## lilvixen

Hubby and I hosted a peach wine tasting party with a couple of friends. I have three 1-gallon jugs from made from our peach tree last July. I left one jug dry, flavored one jug with peach flavoring extract, and backsweetened one jug with frozen peach/white grape concentrate. I bought little plastic wine glasses from the dollar store and set up a flight of the wines for each of us. We had a spread of savory gorgonzola cheese "cake", brie, fontina, salami, various crackers, and grapes. The weather was beautiful, and the event was a success. After sipping each of the wines individually, we decided to blend them all into one glass, and that was the winner. I also opened a bottle of CC Sterling Sauv Blanc and WE Selection Luna Bianca for all to sample too, as our friends haven't tasted my wine endeavors yet. After everyone left and we cleaned up, I blended the remainder of the peach wine jugs together and bottled them into splits. We had so much fun that we're talking about doing a red wine tasting party in the fall with bottles I've made. I'm already looking forward to it!


----------



## Smok1

lilvixen said:


> Hubby and I hosted a peach wine tasting party with a couple of friends. I have three 1-gallon jugs from made from our peach tree last July. I left one jug dry, flavored one jug with peach flavoring extract, and backsweetened one jug with frozen peach/white grape concentrate. I bought little plastic wine glasses from the dollar store and set up a flight of the wines for each of us. We had a spread of savory gorgonzola cheese "cake", brie, fontina, salami, various crackers, and grapes. The weather was beautiful, and the event was a success. After sipping each of the wines individually, we decided to blend them all into one glass, and that was the winner. I also opened a bottle of CC Sterling Sauv Blanc and WE Selection Luna Bianca for all to sample too, as our friends haven't tasted my wine endeavors yet. After everyone left and we cleaned up, I blended the remainder of the peach wine jugs together and bottled them into splits. We had so much fun that we're talking about doing a red wine tasting party in the fall with bottles I've made. I'm already looking forward to it!



Thats awesome, i love the wine flight idea, i might have to steal that idea from you.


----------



## Boatboy24

We decided to go to the Nats game after all. Looks like it'll be a pretty decent day for some baseball.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> We decided to go to the Nats game after all. Looks like it'll be a pretty decent day for some baseball.



Where are your seats? We are Section 100 J 34 and 35.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Where are your seats? We are Section 100 J 34 and 35.



We're in 309 - in the shade.


----------



## ceeaton

Spent the afternoon dealing with a F8E1 code on my front loading washer (started acting up last night for my wife, she skillfully left the news for this morning after my first sip of coffee). Found out where the techs hide the good instructions, followed them and found that the sensor on the cold water intake valve is faulty (intermittently). Could be some issues with the main wire harness too, though the hot water intake/sensor works fine. Trying to figure out if I want service or just buy a new unit. I think it is 6 years old, averages two loads a day and most appliances anymore have about an 8 year life expectancy. Either way, I need to get it fixed or replaced as laundry piles up pretty quickly with four kids.

At least I got to drink a few beers while I was troubleshooting. Cheers!


----------



## Boatboy24

Barrel swapping time. The Lanza Zin and Petite Sirah come out and in go the Cab and Syrah. Also racked the Vermentino and Blueberry Hard Lemonade and added the remaining f-pack to the BBHL. It was so fruity before adding the f-pack that there is a perception of sweetness even though the 'wine' was completely dry. The Lanza wines simply kick *** at this point and I can't wait to blend and bottle. Gonna measure acid on the Zin and PS in a couple weeks just to be sure they are where I want them - I suspect the Zin might need a touch of tartaric based on taste, but not much. 

Gonna also try to go to the mall (ugh!) to grab some summer clothes with some birthday $$ I got, then it's back to baseball (little league) tonight - first playoff game!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Barrel swapping time. The Lanza Zin and Petite Sirah come out and in go the Cab and Syrah. Also racked the Vermentino and Blueberry Hard Lemonade and added the remaining f-pack to the BBHL. It was so fruity before adding the f-pack that there is a perception of sweetness even though the 'wine' was completely dry. The Lanza wines simply kick *** at this point and I can't wait to blend and bottle. Gonna measure acid on the Zin and PS in a couple weeks just to be sure they are where I want them - I suspect the Zin might need a touch of tartaric based on taste, but not much.
> 
> Gonna also try to go to the mall (ugh!) to grab some summer clothes with some birthday $$ I got, then it's back to baseball (little league) tonight - first playoff game!



Forgot it was almost June, all stars are right around the corner. How long did you stay at the game? We left the bottm of the 4th, just too damp and cold. Tried finding you, we had friends in 310 and 409.


----------



## mainshipfred

I've been reading about about wine loss in the barrel. I just checked and I only had to add a couple of ounces if that since putting it in the barrel on Friday.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Forgot it was almost June, all stars are right around the corner. How long did you stay at the game? We left the bottm of the 4th, just too damp and cold. Tried finding you, we had friends in 310 and 409.



Oh - we outlasted you! Left at the end of the 8th. We enjoyed ourselves, but it was honestly kind of a boring game as far as baseball goes. Just couldn't get the offense going yesterday. It was cold early on, but warmed up. Still, we ended up buying sweatshirts for the kids. Luckily, they had some nice ones from last year left and they were a good price.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I've been reading about about wine loss in the barrel. I just checked and I only had to add a couple of ounces if that since putting it in the barrel on Friday.



Check weekly - you'll probably want to top up every couple weeks. But in the winter, I find I need to do it a little more due to the lack of humidity.


----------



## ceeaton

Was wet enough earlier today (showers around 6 am) that I decided to make up for lost time (yesterday troubleshooting the f****** washer) and rack a few wines and clean some bottles. Must have racked them all during a weekend in March since all of them come due in two weeks. So far I've racked a 20 month old Dornfelder (tastes great, less filling), a year old Chilean Pinot Noir bucket and grapes, a 12 month old WE SE Vieux Chateau Du Roi, a 15 mo. old WE SE Int'l w/skins Brunello, a 11 mo. old WE SE Int'l Malbec with skins (and 18 lbs added used skins) and a fall 2016 Lanza Zin. Took a break to make pizza dough and hope to rack a fall 2016 Cab Franc and be done for 3 months. Then the lawn should be dry enough to attempt a long overdue harvesting after making pizza for pizza night (postponed from Friday due to a graduation event).

I failed to mention, I love my AIO!


----------



## Johny99

Reading my grandfather's journal from the Arden's in WWI, and listening to my father's tales of his time as a navy pilot in WWII and later. 

Thanks to all you vets, and those who gave their most precious gift.


----------



## Johnd

Netflix movie day with my bride, 2010 Castello di Amorosa Don Thomas, and an incredible selection of artisan cheeses, life is good today.


----------



## ceeaton

As I was racking a bunch of wine today, it dawned on me that I wouldn't have been able to do that unless a whole slew of people sacrificed their lives to make our country free and safe. I toast those who were willing to give and risk their lives so the rest of us could enjoy the "good life". Without them it wouldn't be possible.


----------



## Smok1

Replied to an add on kijiji. 60 wine bottles in boxes. I asked how much, they said "free" thinking i been down this road before and ended up with screw top dirty unrinsed wine bottle i said what the hell, went there, perfectly clean, corakable wine bottles.. scored. So i sanitized them, hung them on the wine tree, sent an email to the lady on how i appreciate the nice clean wine bottles she gave to me for free, and cracked a nice bottle of wine. Thats where im at right now.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Check weekly - you'll probably want to top up every couple weeks. But in the winter, I find I need to do it a little more due to the lack of humidity.



Thanks, I don't have a humidistat in my cooler but I think the humidity is pretty high.


----------



## Hokapsig

pitched MLF in the Noiret and Cab Sauv juices. Let's see what happens.....


----------



## Johny99

Hokapsig said:


> pitched MLF in the Noiret and Cab Sauv juices. Let's see what happens.....



That's what I like about wine making, hope springs eternal!


----------



## mainshipfred

Going on our first boat outing of the season. All systems were go last weekend but this is a week later so we'll see. I'm the official frozen drink maker. Will be serving home blended Pina Colodas. It's the only way I can get friends. When my wine is ready to serve I might have a few more.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Going on our first boat outing of the season. All systems were go last weekend but this is a week later so we'll see. I'm the official frozen drink maker. Will be serving home blended Pina Colodas. It's the only way I can get friends. When my wine is ready to serve I might have a few more.



Great day for it!


----------



## sour_grapes

I am sure there are worse things I could have done while moving my now-2-year-old WE Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot into rotation for the first time, while Mrs. Sour Grapes was waiting for me to come upstairs and make love to her, than to have the bottom of the box fall out in the backmost corner of the wine room, breaking 3 bottles, and sending a garnet stream of wine and glass to cover the bottom of all of the other boxes, necessitating a massive move-and-mop operation.

However, I am having trouble thinking of any at the moment...


----------



## Johny99

Hmmm, can't compete with Paul. Got my foot operated on yesterday, sentence is 4 days off my feet. I did manage to top barrels and now have it up as I enjoy some of my 2014 Bordoux blend.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got myself a 'new' grill today. I'm a Weber guy and love their stuff. But I cringe at the prices of new grills. Good news is, if you take care of it, a Weber will last you many, many years. And if you're patient and watch Craigslist, good deals abound. I've been a charcoal guy for a long time now, but have had a Weber Q for camping, tailgating and the occasional quick home cook. It is good and reliable, but not a ton of space, and a single burner. I've had my eye on a 3 or 4 burner Genessis or Summit for a while and found one this weekend. Chocolate brown and in great shape. Wifey was out w/ some fellow teachers tonight, so I did some burgers for the boys and a celebratory T-bone for me (overcooked 'em all, but that's part of getting used to a new cooker). She worked like a champ. Thrilled to have found this deal, despite the fact that my wife thinks I'm insane. This just adds to my 'collection'.


----------



## ibglowin

I agree, those are built to last! So this was a CL find? Looks to be brand new. Did it fall "out the back of a truck" ? 



Boatboy24 said:


> Got myself a 'new' grill today. I'm a Weber guy and love their stuff. But I cringe at the prices of new grills. Good news is, if you take care of it, a Weber will last you many, many years. And if you're patient and watch Craigslist, good deals abound. I've been a charcoal guy for a long time now, but have had a Weber Q for camping, tailgating and the occasional quick home cook. It is good and reliable, but not a ton of space, and a single burner. I've had my eye on a 3 or 4 burner Genessis or Summit for a while and found one this weekend. Chocolate brown and in great shape. Wifey was out w/ some fellow teachers tonight, so I did some burgers for the boys and a celebratory T-bone for me (overcooked 'em all, but that's part of getting used to a new cooker). She worked like a champ. Thrilled to have found this deal, despite the fact that my wife thinks I'm insane. This just adds to my 'collection'.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I agree, those are built to last! So this was a CL find? Looks to be brand new. Did it fall "out the back of a truck" ?



Yes, CL. Believe it or not, its 5 years old, based on the date code in the serial #. The guy said it was his son's grill that he had 'at school'. While the home was very 'normal', this may be a case of someone who has a lot of $$ and bought their kid a Genesis that rarely got used. I'm not complaining. This is a 3 burner, with side burner. Was at Lowe's shortly after, and the new 2 burner with a side burner was $999. I paid $300.


----------



## ibglowin

You better run like you stole something...... Cause you just did! 



Boatboy24 said:


> Yes, CL. Believe it or not, its 5 years old, based on the date code in the serial #. The guy said it was his son's grill that he had 'at school'. While the home was very 'normal', this may be a case of someone who has a lot of $$ and bought their kid a Genesis that rarely got used. I'm not complaining. This is a 3 burner, with side burner. Was at Lowe's shortly after, and the new 2 burner with a side burner was $999. I paid $300.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Got myself a 'new' grill today. I'm a Weber guy and love their stuff. But I cringe at the prices of new grills. Good news is, if you take care of it, a Weber will last you many, many years. And if you're patient and watch Craigslist, good deals abound. I've been a charcoal guy for a long time now, but have had a Weber Q for camping, tailgating and the occasional quick home cook. It is good and reliable, but not a ton of space, and a single burner. I've had my eye on a 3 or 4 burner Genessis or Summit for a while and found one this weekend. Chocolate brown and in great shape. Wifey was out w/ some fellow teachers tonight, so I did some burgers for the boys and a celebratory T-bone for me (overcooked 'em all, but that's part of getting used to a new cooker). She worked like a champ. Thrilled to have found this deal, despite the fact that my wife thinks I'm insane. This just adds to my 'collection'.



Very good buy. Mine is approaching 20 yrs old (old B-series triple burner). I'm more interested in what you thought of your Forza in picture #1. I had one this week while on vacation and it really has improved quite a bit. It think mine is approaching 2 years old next month, can't wait till it hits 5 or so years (and believe it or not I still have 21 of the suckers, miracles happen).


----------



## Johnd

Did a couple chickens on the rotisserie with some steamed corn and veggies, watching LSU play Mississippi State in the super regionals for a trip to Omaha, and packing for a 7 day Caribbean cruise with the family.


----------



## sour_grapes

I just sold the last of my extra tickets to the US Open golf tournament (which is being held near here this year). I had bought four full-week packages, but then my brother- and sister-in-law decided they only wanted to go for the weekend, so I have been busy selling the extras. I am going to attend for most of next week. Should be fun!


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> I just sold the last of my extra tickets to the US Open golf tournament (which is being held near here this year). I had bought four full-week packages, but then my brother- and sister-in-law decided they only wanted to go for the weekend, so I have been busy selling the extras. I am going to attend for most of next week. Should be fun!



Only been to one PGA tournament and it was the Quicken Loans a few years back when it was at RTJ in Manassas. There weren't a lot of big names that year. We stayed until the end and it must have taken us 2 hours to get a bus to take us to our car. The best thing was my son works there and he got us 2 member passes. They were good for anything you wanted and special veiwing priviledges.


----------



## Ajmassa

If you follow PGA it really is something special to see a major tourny in person. I was able to go to the US Open in 2013 at Merion in PA. All the big names were there. It was a circus. Countless vendors and freebies given out. 
I followed Tiger and Rory standing 10' away on some holes. I even met one of the guys that yells "Bababooey!" I would do it again in a heartbeat if given the opportunity.


----------



## sour_grapes

Last night, I bottled 5 cases. I had both a Viognier (from a juice bucket) and a WE Eclipse Yakima Pinot Gris ready to bottle. They have been ready for some time, but the hot weather made it more important for me to get my "summer whites" into bottles. 

After some bench testing, I decided to bottle:
-20 straight Viognier
-20 straight Pinot Gris
-21 blends of 50/50 Viognier/PG

Unfortunately, I tweaked my hip flexor or something in that area while bottling, and I am hobbling around today!


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> Last night, I bottled 5 cases. I had both a Viognier (from a juice bucket) and a WE Eclipse Yakima Pinot Gris ready to bottle. They have been ready for some time, but the hot weather made it more important for me to get my "summer whites" into bottles.
> 
> After some bench testing, I decided to bottle:
> -20 straight Viognier
> -20 straight Pinot Gris
> -21 blends of 50/50 Viognier/PG
> 
> Unfortunately, I tweaked my hip flexor or something in that area while bottling, and I am hobbling around today!



Just so you understand the process, you're supposed to tweak your wine and not your body. I know I'm a beginner but this much I know.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Unfortunately, I tweaked my hip flexor or something in that area while bottling, and I am hobbling around today!



Wine making, the other full contact sport!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Unfortunately, I tweaked my hip flexor or something in that area while bottling, and I am hobbling around today!



This is why you don't start sampling until AFTER you've completed the bottling.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> This is why you don't start sampling until AFTER you've completed the bottling.



Well, to be fair to me, I didn't FEEL anything wrong at the time....    

Here is a trip down memory lane...




calvin said:


> HOW MUCH DO YOU DRINK WHILE BOTTLING?
> I find it way to easy to put the bottling wand directly into my glass while bottling. Needless to say I usually only get 29 bottles out of a kit . Just curios if anyone else has this problem?






sour_grapes said:


> More like "How much do I bottle while drinking?"


----------



## Kraffty

Hey Paul, sorry about the hip, if you need me to stand in for you at the Open, I'll fly out and cover for you, cause that's what buddies do.
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, the hip may still be a bit sore, but I played in our golf league tonight anyway. Best I have played in a long time!


----------



## ceeaton

Finally getting to catch up on some projects at home after vacationing for a week. One of them was to get some of my older clothes down from the girls' closet and see what I could fit into. Turned out there were a bunch of 38 x 32 jeans up there, some fit, some a bit tight. All the more motivation to keep dropping pounds. I think if I can get down to 200 lbs, they will all fit. One of them is lined with flannel so they will be great to wear while shoveliong the record snows we will get this winter. I know we will get them as my oldest won't be around anymore to help me shovel (actuallly, he shoveled and I watched, drinking a beer). Maybe my wife will take up my position and watch while drinking a glass of wine and pointing out where I missed.


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> Well, the hip may still be a bit sore, but I played in our golf league tonight anyway. Best I have played in a long time!



Take ir as a golf lesson. Perhaps you have too much motion in your swing,and the hip may be helping restrict thar.


----------



## Boatboy24

Holding my breath, as my parents house of 34 years goes on the market tomorrow. It is impeccable (Dad's a little anal  ) and probably won't last through the weekend. So many memories there, but they need to get into a place that will be more manageable. The current place has a good sized yard with a lot of landscaping Dad's done over these 3 decades and it has become a lot to maintain for a man in his 70's. It's a great location and with them only living 5 miles from us, I drive through their neighborhood on my way home from work every day. Sadly, they'll be about 12 miles away in their new place when its built, but halfway between me and one of my sisters. And that sister's office is less than two miles away, so all will be well if they need a kid to swing by. I was an Army brat and we moved around a fair amount in my younger years, but we were lucky to be in the DC area (and in that house) for 8 years before my Dad retired from Service. I was in college at that time, so this is the closest thing I have to the 'house I grew up in'. I was really hoping my youngest sister would somehow buy it and move back to the area - they are in nearby Baltimore suburbs now - but that wasn't in the cards.


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, Mom and Dad's house isn't going to last long. 8 showings today!


----------



## Kraffty

Jim, where will they live while the new place is being built?
Mike


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, Mom and Dad's house isn't going to last long. 8 showings today!



It appears it is a sellers market. From what I've been seeing there is a lower then normal inventory in NOVA.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Jim, where will they live while the new place is being built?
> Mike



Likely be sharing time between my house and my sister's.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> It appears it is a sellers market. From what I've been seeing there is a lower then normal inventory in NOVA.



It's been a good seller's market for a couple years now. Two years ago, we sold our house in Bristow. In 3 days, we had a ton of traffic and 3 contracts. Our old neighbors just sold and their house never officially hit the market.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Likely be sharing time between my house and my sister's.



Your Dad seems like a good guy all around. I'd bet you already offered he and your Mom the master suite, and you and your wife would sleep on the couch, for a few years...


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Your Dad seems like a good guy all around. I'd bet you already offered he and your Mom the master suite, and you and your wife would sleep on the couch, for a few years...



Ha! That's the best one I've heard in a while. He is a good guy. But it didn't rub off on me. 

8 showings today, and they already have one offer. Open house on Sunday.


----------



## Bodenski

Well my day is officially shot. I was on the red-eye from Seattle to DC, and due to weather missed my connection at 7 AM this morning. My confirmed seat now gets me home at 4:55 PM! There are a few stand-by options that might get me home sooner, but this is a day that requires drinking . . .


----------



## Boatboy24

Bodenski said:


> Well my day is officially shot. I was on the red-eye from Seattle to DC, and due to weather missed my connection at 7 AM this morning. My confirmed seat now gets me home at 4:55 PM! There are a few stand-by options that might get me home sooner, but this is a day that requires drinking . . .



So, where are you stranded? I agree - a Bloody Mary is probably in order.


----------



## jgmann67

Yard work and machinery maintenance.


----------



## Johnd

Coached my 10 yo sons team to a second round baseball playoff win, went straight to basketball practice. One hour to change and get to a birthday party for a buddy in New Orleans, where I'm hoping the LSU / Oregon elimination game is on TV. Rarely a dull moment.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Coached my 10 yo sons team to a second round baseball playoff win, went straight to basketball practice. One hour to change and get to a birthday party for a buddy in New Orleans, where I'm hoping the LSU / Oregon elimination game is on TV. Rarely a dull moment.



Did you have to travel by boat? Just wondered how much rain you got down there. I know we got a lot up here.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Did you have to travel by boat? Just wondered how much rain you got down there. I know we got a lot up here.



Got a pretty good amount, but we're built to handle it. Fields were a little soggy, but we were able to play.


----------



## JohnT

We started bottling at 8 a.m. We finished bottling at 11:30 a.m. All in all, we bottled 57 cases in three and a half hours! We then had lunch and did some fancy sipping. Oh what a good time we had!

Bottling was greatly speeded up by using two bottle fillers and two floor corkers. With a crew of nine people we sure did make short work of it!

Have I ever said I really love this Hobby?


----------



## Smok1

Id typically be outside smoking meat on a saturday but with tempatures nearing 40celcius (104f) i decided to stay inside and juice 40lbs of apples for an apple wine. Wait... scratch that, as i was typing this got my first service call of the day Unfortunatley im an air conditioning mechanic. Days like this suck.


----------



## ibglowin

So Mrs IB flew out early Friday to LA to visit our oldest daughter and SIL who have season tickets to the Hollywood Bowl Summer Concert series. They have 4 box seats and tonight was the Sound of Music Sing-A-Long where people dress up and singalong to the music which is performed live by the LA Philharmonic Orchestra. Mrs IB has been working on the costumes for a couple of weeks. Her and a couple her BFF's also flew out to attend. Long story short, they made it onstage at the Hollywood Bowl for best costumes!


----------



## Johnd

Just settling in for the College World Series Finals, hoping my boys can pull a couple more games into the W column. 

Geaux Tigers!!!!!!


----------



## Hokapsig

After spending last week in Tampa/St. Pete, I was able to get home before midnight on Thursday, then bottle on Friday in preparation for 2 shows this past weekend. Saturday was the Wine and Jazz festival which we were the talk of the show and sold very well. Sunday, we helped raise money for the Hannastown Re-enactment (which was the last battle of the Revolutionary War) and ended up selling out of 4 wines (I was going to be happy if we sold one case). 

Currently in Houston to check on my problem children after I had to replace their manager. Looking forward to getting home on Thursday and taking a week's vacation to clean and re-layout the winery, catch up on bottling and prep for another fundraising show for next Friday.


----------



## ceeaton

Spent an hour and forty minutes waiting in the Harrisburg MEPS parking lot for my Son to walk out. He signed the dotted line to join the Air Force today. Very proud of him. San Antonio, here we come!


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats! My hometown. 



ceeaton said:


> Very proud of him. San Antonio, here we come!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Congrats! My hometown.



I knew you came from that area, didn't realize it was San Antonio. Now I know who to P.M. when I need help finding a good hotel and good eats!


----------



## ibglowin

I am your guy. First rule. Do NOT enter TX until October unless you love heat and humidity ......... 



ceeaton said:


> I knew you came from that area, didn't realize it was San Antonio. Now I know who to P.M. when I need help finding a good hotel and good eats!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I am your guy. First rule. Do NOT enter TX until October unless you love heat and humidity .........



On the way home we drove with the windows up and the vent on, no A/C. He asked what was up and I said he had to get used to the stifling heat that he'll have to deal with in TX in September (possibly late August). Went on a site and showed him the temperatures for the next 10 days, makes our warm spells look like late winter weather!

My Mom emailed me and said the same thing. My parents started dating when they were stationed in San Marcos, she said like many things in Texas, the heat is hotter and the bugs grow bigger than anywhere else she has been. She turns 84 today, Happy Birthday Mom!


----------



## ibglowin

I try and avoid TX at all cost between May through September. My Dad passed in mid August of last year and I had no choice obviously. It was like a wet sauna.......

October is just starting to cool off. Its not bad there from October through April. The only time its not humid is when a cool front blows through and pushes out all the humidity that comes up from the gulf. That last about 2-3 days max and then its back.

Average humidity is probably like 80%. That is actually dry compared to Houston at 90-100%! LOL

Does your son suffer from celiac disease? If so do they have GF options on food these days?



ceeaton said:


> On the way home we drove with the windows up and the vent on, no A/C. He asked what was up and I said he had to get used to the stifling heat that he'll have to deal with in TX in September (possibly late August). Went on a site and showed him the temperatures for the next 10 days, makes our warm spells look like late winter weather!
> 
> My Mom emailed me and said the same thing. My parents started dating when they were stationed in San Marcos, she said like many things in Texas, the heat is hotter and the bugs grow bigger than anywhere else she has been. She turns 84 today, Happy Birthday Mom!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Does your son suffer from celiac disease? If so do they have GF options on food these days?



No, that is the younger son, T1 diabetes and Celiac, he has no chance of getting in the military. Wouldn't be surprised if just having Celiac alone keeps you out. He wants to be a sports medicine MD. Need to win that lottery to pay for school.


----------



## ceeaton

Racking wine. T-storm just hit, about 3/4 inch of rain in 10 minutes, and it is still going strong. Temp dropped about 15 degrees in 5 minutes.

Edit: got 1.26 inches of rain, which was much needed. Racked the Zin batch (8 gallons) and the Syrah from this Spring (6 gallons + 4 L bottle). Added 8 Xoakers to the Syrah batch, American Med+. Cooled sample was good but had some funkiness to it, expected at 2 mos old.


----------



## Ajmassa

I've heard somewhere that, in terms of difficult ages, 4th grade girls and kindergarten boys are the hardest to deal with. Well I've currently got both under my care for the night. (6 yr old nephew spending the weekend). 
With my honey out for a while, and this storm just about starting, it looks like I'm about to have myself a long night. 
Running out to move some tools that were in the back of my truck as the rain started , my little helper spilled a 5lb tin of little buttonhead metal stud screws everywhere. Deep breath. 
Earlier I attempted watching "ordinary people" but somehow nickleodeon keeps ending up on the tv. Seems like every inch of the house is a mess. So far we've had long talks about littering, sharing, keeping hands to yourself, and telling the truth vs tattle tailing. 
As I recall, during my childhood we never relied on our parents to keep us entertained. Just to keep us in line. I'm losing my mind. I told mom not to worry and that "I got this". I lied. Is 7:00 too early for bedtime??? If the power goes out I may have a nervous breakdown. 
Currently writing this post as I'm hiding during hide n seek. I bargained for hide n seek to be followed by "Operation clean the house before mom gets home". I genuinely thought i was going to be able to bottle some wine tonight too. Deep breath.


----------



## jgmann67

Capsules and labeling tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

Recovering back at work! 

A crazy-busy 4 day weekend, but a lot of fun.


----------



## sour_grapes

I just got home from vacation last night; now you all have to put up with me again!


----------



## Boatboy24

A few weeks back, I added some Tartaric acid to the Viognier. Some of it fell out of solution, so I racked today - one last time in prep for bottling. Had a half glass to taste and I love it. Will let it sit for a week or two just to see if anything settles out, then bottle time.


----------



## cmason1957

Went to my very first auction today. At almost 60 I can crowd that of my list of haven't ever done that things. Had a great time, bought looks like new Pack and Play for when the grandkids are here (portable crib) and a neat looking 4 gallon crock plus some other things. My wife wants to go back next week, they are having an estate sale. Who knows might be some wine stuff.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> A few weeks back, I added some Tartaric acid to the Viognier. Some of it fell out of solution, so I racked today - one last time in prep for bottling. Had a half glass to taste and I love it. Will let it sit for a week or two just to see if anything settles out, then bottle time.



I'm about to do my first tweak. Adding wine tannin to a cheap Malbec kit per your recommendation. May also add some tartaric to a Pinot Noir that had a TA of 5.7 and maybe bend the straps for the press.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am going to bike down to the lakefront and go sailing!


----------



## Boatboy24

This morning, I said 'ah, screw it' and decided to bottle the LR Vermentino and the 2016 California Viognier. Sipping the remnants of the Vermentino with my lunch now - very nice. Tonight, we are going to the minor league Potomac Nationals game with the kids' cub scout pack. After the game, kids get to run the bases and we have fireworks; after which we get to camp out on the field. 

If I have a little time this afternoon, I'll get the LR Cabernet Sauvignon Rose started.


----------



## mainshipfred

Can someone help me please or get me somewhere where I can do the calc myself. I have a cheap Malbec kit. 5 gallons with a Ph of 3.2 and TA of 5.3. I would like to get the TA to around 7. The one calculator I found says 23g of tartaric. Does this seem right. Per everyones recommendation I was only going to use half.


----------



## Ajmassa

Pre-fermentation? An addition of tartaric could also lower the ph even more. I made that mistake recently and forgot about the ph also being affected
Just something to keep in mind. Hopefully someone can shed some light.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Can someone help me please or get me somewhere where I can do the calc myself. I have a cheap Malbec kit. 5 gallons with a Ph of 3.2 and TA of 5.3. I would like to get the TA to around 7. The one calculator I found says 23g of tartaric. Does this seem right. Per everyones recommendation I was only going to use half.



This is a kit, right? Why do you want to adjust? If you add tartaric, that will bring your pH even lower. Does it taste flat? I don't recall it seeming flat when I was over there.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> This is a kit, right? Why do you want to adjust? If you add tartaric, that will bring your pH even lower. Does it taste flat? I don't recall it seeming flat when I was over there.



It's pretty weak but I think I'm having a problem with my meter. Getting really inconsistant readings. I'm holding off doing anything until I hear back from Vinmetrica.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> It's pretty weak but I think I'm having a problem with my meter. Getting really inconsistant readings. I'm holding off doing anything until I hear back from Vinmetrica.



Get some 4.01 and 7.01 standards so you can verify/calibrate.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Get some 4.01 and 7.01 standards so you can verify/calibrate.



Already did that. I calibrate every time I use it and both read good calc.


----------



## mainshipfred

This is why I think my meter or probe is bad. Did 3 tests on the same wine with the following results.

1. Ph 3.24 titrant used 4.70ml TA 9.4g/l
2. Ph 3.17 titrant used 2.85ml TA 5.7g/l
3. Ph 3.15 titrant used 4.00ml TA 8.0g/l


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> This is why I think my meter or probe is bad. Did 3 tests on the same wine with the following results.
> 
> 1. Ph 3.24 titrant used 4.70ml TA 9.4g/l
> 2. Ph 3.17 titrant used 2.85ml TA 5.7g/l
> 3. Ph 3.15 titrant used 4.00ml TA 8.0g/l



Your pH readings are very close, +\- .05, your TA readings look funky though. Assuming your pH readings are accurate (I think they are), your problem may be more related to your consistency in measuring your 5ml titration sample, which vary A bit more, and that difference is doubled when you multiply by 2 to get your TA. To get accurate and consistent TA's, measuring your wine sample, DI water addition, and titrant should be as accurate as possible. You should be using the measuring tube below that came with the Pro.


----------



## ceeaton

FYI, you can also get some pH 3.0 solution. Even though you can't calibrate with it on most meters it is a really nice check since it is pretty close to the range of some of the more acidic white wines. Also test your Sodium Hydroxide solution using this: http://www.piwine.com/potassium-acid-phthalate-n10-solution.html , it has really helped me with my TA testing since the sodium hydroxide solution can loose a lot of strength pretty quickly upon opening (and being exposed to CO2).

For doing measurements on your own, try the trusted and true FermCalc. http://web2.airmail.net/sgross/fermcalc/ If they didn't offer that calculator I probably would have quit making wine some time ago.


----------



## mainshipfred

I'm using a Vinmetrica 300 Pro. The titrant dispenser is a 10ml burette so the measurements are pretty accurate. All my agents are new and I calibrate with 4 and 7 each use. Thats why I think it is a faulty probe or meter


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> I am going to bike down to the lakefront and go sailing!



It was an absolutely gorgeous day on the big lake today. Temps in the mid-70s, low dewpoint, not a cloud in the sky.

Then, the bike trip back takes me past a riverside biergarten in a county park, and, well, I was thirsty and hungry and all.... 

I got home and bought a huge pork shoulder for $0.99/lb, and butchered into two pieces. One will be a simple slow roast on the grill for tonight. The bigger piece will be made into jerk pork some other day.

These are not my pix, but give a good idea of conditions.


----------



## ibglowin

Tonight's dinner will be ready to eat tomorrow morning......... 




sour_grapes said:


> I got home and bought a huge pork shoulder for $0.99/lb, and butchered into two pieces. One will be a simple slow roast on the grill for tonight....


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


>



I like her pretzel. They hold those cups pretty well. Nice, soft and doughy.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Tonight's dinner will be ready to eat tomorrow morning.........



Well, I wasn't going for _bo ssam_ or shredded pork. It spent ~3.5 hours on the grill at 250 to 300, achieving an internal temp of ~180, with a nice bark, and it was delicious.


----------



## Boatboy24

Up EARLY, packed and off the field by 6:45. Then to IHOP for breakfast (and coffee) by 7:30. Got home, unloaded, cleaned up some gear and put everything away, then went off for a 4 mile run (I'm guessing the IHOP coffee had some extra caffeine, otherwise I'm not sure where the energy came from). Got back, cleaned up and had lunch. Then made lunch for the kids and went downstairs to mix up the Passport Cabernet Sauvignon Rose and got a starter going. Then gave #2 child a bath and went back downstairs to pitch the yeast. Now I'm getting ready to sit on my arse for the rest of the day and watch the Nats game. I suspect there may be a nap in my future. 

A couple snaps from last night below. A great game that we won 4-1; followed by fireworks, kids running the bases, then camping out in the outfield. They played a movie on the Jumobtron, which kept everyone up past midnight. But what a fun time.


----------



## ibglowin

Need to go back to work to rest up after this weekend. Mrs IB decided it was "deep cleaning" time. I hate "deep cleaning" time! LOL Washing windows, cleaning out all the dust and gunk that has collected in things, rebuilding a window screen that one of the dogs decided to turn into an "emergency exit", trimming trees, shrubs, cleaning up the side yard that seems to collect old pots and stuff you have been meaning to take to the dump. Today it was install a new kitchen faucet. The old one was a Costco $99 special that lasted 12 years but started to leak a few months ago unless you left it in just the right position. The new one was an Amazon special that looks like a $300 faucet but only cost <$100. Looks nice, we will see how well it holds up. 

We have exactly 2 more house payments and the house is paid off! 15 year loan was the smartest move we ever did.

Looking at doing a kitchen remodel, new windows, new stucco very soon!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Today it was install a new kitchen faucet.
> 
> ...
> 
> Looking at doing a kitchen remodel, new windows, new stucco very soon!



Wow, talk about "scope creep"!! 



It took us ~15 years of living in the house to _finally_ decide to remodel the kitchen. (I did this by myself a few years ago, basically because I couldn't bring myself to sign the project over to anyone!) Anyway, it is so nice to have a decent kitchen instead of the crappy one we lived with for the first 15 years. Best of luck if/when you go for it.


----------



## ibglowin

There are not a whole lot of new houses in LA. Just no land to build on. It's all owned by the USFS, DOE or Indian Pueblo land. Our house was built in 1974 IIRC and was in great condition when we purchased it. We have remodeled both bathrooms (ourselves) and tiled the whole house. We purchased all new appliances when we bought and we just purchased all new SS last year. I could probably pull it off myself as we are seriously looking at cabinets from IKEA. You can save a boatload of $$$$, just have to drive to IKEA as they do not ship and closest one is Denver IIRC. We want new manufactured counter tops as well (pro install on that). Problem is Mrs IB wants to "open" up" the kitchen and you know what that means... $$$$$ 

Our kitchen is in a great place for parties, kind of the center of the house surrounded by dining area, living room, den but it has a low ceiling that has a false drop so it makes the kitchen seem smaller than it is. Want to push it back and remove the drop. Perhaps add a big skylight. Then she wants to remove a column that I think is load bearing so even more $$$$$......... 






sour_grapes said:


> Wow, talk about "scope creep"!!
> 
> 
> 
> It took us ~15 years of living in the house to _finally_ decide to remodel the kitchen. (I did this by myself a few years ago, basically because I couldn't bring myself to sign the project over to anyone!) Anyway, it is so nice to have a decent kitchen instead of the crappy one we lived with for the first 15 years. Best of luck if/when you go for it.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Tit has a low ceiling that has a false drop so it makes the kitchen seem smaller than it is.



I HATE that! We had these soffits sticking out above the cabinets that _loomed_ into the kitchen space. I was so happy to take a sledgehammer to those!




ibglowin said:


> There are not a whole lot of new houses in LA. Just no land to build on. It's all owned by the USFS, DOE or Indian Pueblo land.



Plus, you have that small matter of well-loved _Vitis_ plants in the yard!





ibglowin said:


> I could probably pull it off myself as we are seriously looking at cabinets from IKEA. You can save a boatload of $$$$, just have to drive to IKEA as they do not ship and closest one is Denver IIRC.



If you decide to go that route, you may want to look into cabinets from Scherr's ( http://www.scherrs.com ). This is custom furniture, custom-designed to the 1/8", but it is flat-packed and shipped like Ikea. Moreover, you can get particle board OR plywood carcasses (I went with plywood), and dovetail hardwood drawer boxes. Probably costs ~1.5x or 2x Ikea, however, but it was worth it in our case to maximize functionality and aesthetics.




ibglowin said:


> We want new manufactured counter tops as well (pro install on that).



Not for everyone, but I wound up putting in soapstone countertops, mostly because i just like them, but also because I could do the fabrication and installation myself. As you probably know, you can cut soapstone with carbide woodworking tools, so I could do it myself (~$1300 shipped, plus a lot of work). 



ibglowin said:


> Problem is Mrs IB wants to "open" up" the kitchen and you know what that means... $$$$$



Yes, I _do_ know what you mean. I got lucky, and was able to "open up" the kitchen just by expanding a doorway on one non-loadbearing wall from ~32" to 47". That may not sound like much, but it completely changed the character of the kitchen, from "closed off from" the dining room to "open up to" that room. (Okay, I decided to attach a few of pictures to show that.)

Good luck!


----------



## Johny99

After remodeling a rental for the last 3 days, I took the day off. Church, breakfast with my love, picked up and spread 46 bags of mulch, gravelled 30 foot of driveway and a parking area, sorted Christmas stuff with my sweetie to trash, Salvation Army and keep and then finally.......

Blended 10% Viognier into my Chardonnay from last year, cleaned and tasted a little. I do love a day off


----------



## sour_grapes

Johny99 said:


> After remodeling a rental for the last 3 days, I took the day off. Church, breakfast with my love, picked up and spread 46 bags of mulch, gravelled 30 foot of driveway and a parking area, sorted Christmas stuff with my sweetie to trash, Salvation Army and keep and then finally.......
> 
> Blended 10% Viognier into my Chardonnay from last year, cleaned and tasted a little.* I do love a day off*



Be sure and let us know when you get one!


----------



## Rodnboro

A little R and R in Orlando. My wife is attending a conference. I came along, you know, just to make sure she's ok.


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching the All-Star game. But after last night's home run derby, I'm sure it'll be a yawn-fest.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got these pretty little ladies all dressed up. Nowhere to go, sadly, but into the stack of wine boxes.


----------



## ibglowin

Hmmmmm.

Expect a cease and desist letter from my attorney for copyright infringement..........





Boatboy24 said:


> Got these pretty little ladies all dressed up. Nowhere to go, sadly, but into the stack of wine boxes.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Hmmmmm.
> 
> Expect a cease and desist letter from my attorney for copyright infringement..........




Send it to my 'label broker'. 

BTW - totally different trees.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I am working from home, but I keep running outside every couple of minutes to watch F/A-18's scream low over my house in close formation.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the Cabernet Sauvignon Rose into secondary and now watching the Nats. Tonight, Zac Brown Band w/ the boys (and our wives).


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Chillin at the cottage.


----------



## sour_grapes

Biked downtown to our Bastille Days festival (a celebration of all things French). After sipping a glass of Beaujolais-Village and listening to some music, I biked over to the lakefront for the Air and Water Show. I enjoyed some acrobatic displays in small prop planes and a Douglas A-4, but the highlight was the Blue Angels. Before the F/A-18s came out, they put the support plane of the Blue Angels, a good ol' Hercules C-130, through its paces. I had seen the Blue Angels before, but had not seen the C-130 display before. I learned this week that the "Fat Albert" C-130 of the Blue Angels team is piloted exclusively by Marines for some reason, and they really pushed the big bird's flight envelope. They scooted around, making banked turns of about 80 degrees, and then flew low over the water to climb at about 70 degrees slope. Very impressive. Then the F/A-18s came out to play, and that is always a sight to see. I could have hit them with a pitching wedge from where I was standing!

On the bike ride home, I had to stop at the biergarten for a porter on the way home! Then, a little barbecue of lamb chops with the neighbors, and they supplied leek/potato soup. Yum!


----------



## Ajmassa

Did the daunting prep work for bottling a couple batches with old bottles. Set up a 'corkador' for the first time (cork soaking just isn't my thing---not that there's anything wrong with that) and cleaned up 70 used bottles. I've never removed labels from this many bottles in one shot before, and it sure was huge PIA! 
This time around I utilized tips ive read on the site. Filled em with hot water and placed them all in the bathtub filled with some oxyclean water. Soaked all afternoon. A few labels floated right off. About 20% came off with little to no residue rather easily. The rest took some work. 
I found the best way was to scrape off the paper with a little cheap razor scraper. And then an sos pad to get the glue. The really stubborn labels I rubbed some vegetable oil on the residue and let sit for a few minutes before wiping with the sos pad. Took longer than I wanted -after the tub soak, I scraped and cleaned about 3 hours. Just in time for GOT!


----------



## jgmann67

Brought home my daughter's first car yesterday. Then, spent a couple hours giving it a bath. Seriously, is there a more perfect car for a 16 year old girl?


----------



## mainshipfred

It really is perfect. You are are way nicer dad then me but I only have boys and they all got clunkers because I knew they would destroy them. I was right.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Brought home my daughter's first car yesterday. Then, spent a couple hours giving it a bath. Seriously, is there a more perfect car for a 16 year old girl?
> 
> View attachment 37788



Lucky lady.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Brought home my daughter's first car yesterday. Then, spent a couple hours giving it a bath. Seriously, is there a more perfect car for a 16 year old girl?



I am forbidding my 16 yr old daughter from looking at this thread...thanks alot! I'm also sure Maggie is going to be bugging Jenny and Brian for something along those lines (my Niece, Sister and BIL who live about a mile from the car buyer).


----------



## Kraffty

Boatboy24 said:


> Got the Cabernet Sauvignon Rose into secondary and now watching the Nats. Tonight, Zac Brown Band w/ the boys (and our wives).



I've seen him doing "Ants" and "Crash into Me", Have a blast!
Mike


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> I am forbidding my 16 yr old daughter from looking at this thread...thanks alot! I'm also sure Maggie is going to be bugging Jenny and Brian for something along those lines (my Niece, Sister and BIL who live about a mile from the car buyer).




It took weeks to find this one. And the car was 90 miles away. But it all seemed to fall into place. It'll be about 5 months till she gets her drivers license, so between now and then, momma will be driving it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> I've seen him doing "Ants" and "Crash into Me", Have a blast!
> Mike



Nice. Among other things last night, he did Enter Sandman and Paradise City. Fun show.


----------



## Johnd

Temperature and humidity here today are the same, 97. I'm no fool, since its 58F and 70% in the wine room, I took refuge. Racked and sufited all of my "ready to bottle" wines and commenced bottling. The top storage shelf is ready to go. So far, I've done:

Mosti Mondiale Meglioli Amarone, started December 2015
Mosti Mondiale Meglioli Shiraz + once pressed skins, started February 2016
Mosti Mondiale Meglioli OVZ + once pressed skins, started July, 2016
Brehm Las Limones Zinfandel grapes (2014), started April 2016

Next up:

M&M Chilean Cab grapes, started June, 2016

In a few months:

2 carboys of Lanza Koch Cab grapes, started October, 2016

All been through barrels, with added oak stix and cubes as needed. Another year or so and I'll start doing some tasting.


----------



## AkTom

I'm up in Anchorage. Just bought a new beer bottle capper. Killing a little time before we go to Benihana for dinner. Today is our 39th anniversary. Then coffee with my niece killing more time waiting for my son and family to fly in at 10pm. 
What a gorgeous summer day finally.


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Temperature and humidity here today are the same, 97. I'm no fool, since its 58F and 70% in the wine room, I took refuge. Racked and sufited all of my "ready to bottle" wines and commenced bottling. The top storage shelf is ready to go. So far, I've done:
> 
> Mosti Mondiale Meglioli Amarone, started December 2015
> 
> Impressive display John. I have a Mosti Amarone as well but it's only been aging for 4 months. My plans were to bottle at one year. Have you ever made it before and does it really take that long to mature?


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Johnd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Temperature and humidity here today are the same, 97. I'm no fool, since its 58F and 70% in the wine room, I took refuge. Racked and sufited all of my "ready to bottle" wines and commenced bottling. The top storage shelf is ready to go. So far, I've done:
> 
> Mosti Mondiale Meglioli Amarone, started December 2015
> 
> Impressive display John. I have a Mosti Amarone as well but it's only been aging for 4 months. My plans were to bottle at one year. Have you ever made it before and does it really take that long to mature?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first Most Meglioli Amarone, so I can't say that I have any specific knowledge about the wine type. Having done other Meglioli's, which are purported to be pure juice, plus skin packs, they take a while to come around, much akin to a big grape wine.
> 
> This particular wine, at 19 months, having spent 6 months in a Vadai barrel, still needs aging in my opinion. I'll try a bottle in December when it turns 2 and see how it is, but that's young for an Amarone.......
Click to expand...


----------



## Boatboy24

@mainshipfred: I haven't made one, but have read the Megs take a while to come around and are worth the wait. I have the patience of a gnat though, so I haven't ventured there.


----------



## mainshipfred

Jim, who are you kinding. I've seen how long you age your wines. BTW, just picked up some Nat's wine. It's a 2013 Cab Sauv at $20.00. No idea what it's like. The only place I found it is a Target in Fredericksburg. I have a job going on there if you would like me to pick up a bottle for you.


----------



## mainshipfred

I was supposed to go to an orientation today for a new winery but it was cancelled due to not yet receiving all the proper permits. There is no real commitment to how much you have to work and they do pay you some kind of minimum wage but I'm just thinking about doing it for the experience and wine discounts. Plus I'm trying to get my wife to do it with me. Sounds like it could be a lot of fun.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Jim, who are you kinding. I've seen how long you age your wines. BTW, just picked up some Nat's wine. It's a 2013 Cab Sauv at $20.00. No idea what it's like. The only place I found it is a Target in Fredericksburg. I have a job going on there if you would like me to pick up a bottle for you.



Interesting. I wonder who makes it.

My father, the life-long Red Sox fan has a bottle of "Manny Merlot", from when Manny Ramirez played for the Sox.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I was supposed to go to an orientation today for a new winery but it was cancelled due to not yet receiving all the proper permits. There is no real commitment to how much you have to work and they do pay you some kind of minimum wage but I'm just thinking about doing it for the experience and wine discounts. Plus I'm trying to get my wife to do it with me. Sounds like it could be a lot of fun.



Effingham Manor?


----------



## mainshipfred

Supposedly Central Cali. Also it appears Gio Gonzalez and Dusty Baker are home wine makers.

https://www.bountyhunterwine.com/wa...-2013-central-coast-cabernet-sauvignon-3-pack


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Effingham Manor?



It is, but you have your choice of Effingham, Pearmund or Vint Hill since there are all the same Owner and Wine Maker.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> It is, but you have your choice of Effingham, Pearmund or Vint Hill since there are all the same Owner and Wine Maker.



Very cool!


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Supposedly Central Cali. Also it appears Gio Gonzalez and Dusty Baker are home wine makers.
> 
> https://www.bountyhunterwine.com/wa...-2013-central-coast-cabernet-sauvignon-3-pack



Nice. I get the Bounty Hunter catalog, but haven't ordered from there in quite some time.


----------



## jgmann67

Touring Clos Du Bois and the Coppola wineries today.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Touring Clos Du Bois and the Coppola wineries today.



Isn't Coppola like a full fledged resort now? Thought I'd read that somewhere. We honeymooned at two of his resorts in Belize. Beautiful places.


----------



## jgmann67

It's very nice. Huge compared to other wineries. But, a full on resort? I'm not sure about that. 

Picked up a bottle of their Archemedies and another high end bottle from Clos Du Bois. They'll sit in the cave for a special occasion. 

Having lunch here then headed to San Francisco for a couple days.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> It's very nice. Huge compared to other wineries. But, a full on resort? I'm not sure about that.



Maybe it was one of the Mondavi properties. I don't remember, but it was one of the 'big' names and there were pools, kid activities (and child care), excursions, etc.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Maybe it was one of the Mondavi properties. I don't remember, but it was one of the 'big' names and there were pools, kid activities (and child care), excursions, etc.




They had pools, cabanas, activities... not sure about excursions. 

Mondavi was just bought up by Constellation wines, along with Clos Du Bois and Meomi (and a few others). The clos du bois tour was more educational, where the Coppola tour we did was more about Francis and his movies.


----------



## sour_grapes

I'm off to Oshkosh! (EAA Airventure)


----------



## Hokapsig

spent the day with my wife in the Erie area "shopping/doing due diligence"


----------



## jgmann67

We're on the 5th leg of our west coast road trip - Disneyland for two days.


----------



## ibglowin

Monsoons have hit this week big time. On Wednesday while home at lunch we had a big storm roll through about 12:30PM with lots of thunder, lightening, wind. Lasted 30mins and got right at 0.5" of much needed moisture. A few houses down from me there was a big apple tree that died a few years back during the drought. The winds finally took it out and the homeowner only has a propane grill. I asked him if I could help him get rid of the tree. He said "take all you want"...... 

I now have a very nice supply of seasoned applewood for the BBQ pits!


----------



## Boatboy24

Got most of my supplies ordered for harvest. Now getting ready to take the 3 Country Cab out of the barrel, then start the Walla Walla Cabernet Merlot.


----------



## ceeaton

Men's breakfast this morning. Foraged for weekend supplies at the local Giant afterwards. Pretty wet out but getting nice, breezy and cool. Yard too wet to do anything, so I cleaned a couple of cases of beer bottles. Working on some carboys that were "soaking" then going to look for a candidate to bottle this afternoon. Might do 5 gallons of 22 month young Dornfelder. Just have to carry the carboy upstairs, and right now drinking a beer and surfing the forum are much more to my liking.


----------



## ceeaton

Actually followed through and bottled the Dornfelder. 22+ months old and very tasty at this point. I'm guessing it will age pretty well if I can keep my paws off of it. 24 - 750 ml bottles + 2 - 375's (5 gallons total). Looked for a bottle or two of the 3 gallons I had previously bottled, can't find one...I'll keep searching.

Edit: I found one, about to open and sample it!


----------



## Boatboy24

Going to see Boston and Joan Jett tonight.


----------



## Boatboy24

Went to TopGolf last night. Good times. Will definitely do that again.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the Walla Walla Cab-Merlot into secondary (SG 0.996), stabilized/cleared the Cab Rose. Going fishing at the Isaak Walton League w/ the Cub Scouts this afternoon. 75 degrees with very low humidity and a steady breeze today. Just gorgeous. It's like late September.


----------



## ceeaton

Incredible weather for early August. Ten day forecast shows the highest temp at 81*F, unbelievable. My yard temps showing 65*F in the shade at 11:30 am (weatherunderground showing 70.6*F), dew point in the high 50's, nice dry breeze, get a chill in the shade. Fired up the smoker to cook my pastrami experiment, plan on unloading the garage and doing the yearly cleanup (wish I had a dumpster) while I wait for the yard to dry up so I can do the lawn. If I time it right I can do the London Broils on the left over charcoal (for my 11 soon to be 12 yr old Son's b-day dinner). For tomorrow my wife got some minor league baseball tickets through her work for a family day at the ball park on City Island (Harrisburg). Fully catered, just no alcohol. Guess I can live for a few hours without it in the name of family unity. Sometimes the weekend just works out in a good way!


----------



## ibglowin

Shhhhh........... It's our 30th in a few weeks. Mrs. IB loves shiny sparkly things. Happy Wife........


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Shhhhh........... It's our 30th in a few weeks. Mrs. IB loves shiny sparkly things. Happy Wife........



Shhhh, don't show my wife that one! 

If I remember my "pretty" rocks from my earlier life, the center one is an opal, right? As I recall the ones with green/blue w/o red were pretty valuable, plus the background rock is rather translucent, usually they had a bit more opaque "white" to them. I used to buy them by the slab and cut with a rock saw (diamond bladed), then round with different grits on some specialized equipment. Takes a long time to make something that pretty. You must have been saving your allowance for all 30 years (and maybe even a few before you married her). She's one lucky lady!

Congratulations on your upcoming 30th anniversary. May you have 30+ more!


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, fire opal with diamonds around the outside. Our wedding rings also have them in them. Same store we bought those from. I had to laugh as I was trying hard to make this a surprise when we were in ABQ a few weeks ago while she was shopping and I was supposed to be in the Apple store. It felt very much like a scene out of one of our favorite movies........

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfNzZre-sIU[/ame]



ceeaton said:


> As I recall the ones with green/blue w/o red were pretty valuable, plus the background rock is rather translucent, usually they had a bit more opaque "white" to them. I used to buy them by the slab and cut with a rock saw (diamond bladed), then round with different grits on some specialized equipment. Takes a long time to make something that pretty. You must have been saving your allowance for all 30 years (and maybe even a few before you married her). She's one lucky lady!
> 
> Congratulations on your upcoming 30th anniversary. May you have 30+ more!


----------



## Boatboy24

Successful afternoon!


----------



## jgmann67

Lawnmower - fixed. Weedwacker - fixed. Picnic dinner - started. Drinking my first Rhone - yes. And boy howdy, it's good. That Nocturnal kit is calling to me.


----------



## Boatboy24

Crossed one off the bucket list today:


----------



## mainshipfred

Started my first fruit wine yesterday. One gallon concentrate of Vintner's (something) makes 5 gallons. Added 3 lbs of over ripe peaches, 1.5 tsp of cinnamon 2 tsp of Ferm K 1/2 gallon of extra water and 4.5 lbs of sugar to get the SG to 1.090. Pitched the KV1116 around noon and when I went to stir it at 9:00 and was shocked it had alreday started bubbling.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

My wife and I made a whole bunch of canned peach related stuff today. We picked peaches yesterday.
40 jars peach pepper jelly
6 jars peach salsa
6 jars peach jam
4 jars peach chutney

Still a few pounds of peaches left but they are all soft and fruit flies all over them. I'll get some more to make wine with soon.

Kitchen's a bit of a mess!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Forgot photos.


----------



## wpt-me

Racking a blueberry pomegranate adding k-meta to start aging.

Bill


----------



## mainshipfred

Yesterday my wife and I participated in a Meritage blending competition at one of our local wineries. We were in the first group of the first day. When done there will be a total of 100 teams. The winning team gets their name on the back of the bottle and a case of wine. I don't expect to win because I couldn't seem to get a good end palate. What we submitted was 25% Cab Sauv, 25% Petit Verdot, 20% Merlot, 15% Cab Franc and 15% Malbec. Lots of fun and we each got a competition T shirt and a bottle of our blend.


----------



## Rodnboro

Packing and loading to move my oldest to Ga Tech tomorrow. He will be 3.5 hours away at a very challenging university. I'm glad I have lots of wine stored.


----------



## ceeaton

On Thursday night, the boys all sat down to watch the pretty much meaningless Phila Eagles pre-season game. There was a bit of a breese, and Fox, which is our strongest station by far (have to unhook the signal amp and turn the antenna at least 30 deg to either side), was dropping out. Okay, the home made antenna on the roof is approaching 15 years old (A double Hoverman by design - https://www.google.com/search?q=dou...=cJ6YWYfXFszEmwHXmLS4Bw#imgrc=XENXYG9uM4hWxM: ). It has served its purpose, but needs a bit of TLC (wire back panel reflectors are falling off). So after his work my son got on the roof, I got on the ladder to loosen the two U-bolts. To my surprise, about 10 wasps flew out of the bottom of the aluminum support for the rotator (bottom of image). No biggie, I didn't get stung, but I'm allergic to bee stings (have two EPI pens in the closet). I've been "desensitized" as a kid, but don't really want to test it out (especially with a few wasps). I calmly moved down the ladder in a quick fashion, making sure I didn't place my had upon a wasp (which were mostly around my arm pits and head). Meanwhile my son, who was on the roof, slowly backed off, he didn't get stung either.

Wondered why they didn't make a nest in the porch vinyl as they usually do. Guess they found a better home. Tonight my son will take a can of spray up and apply it down through the pipe. Hopefully we can bring the antenna down tomorrow and make some repairs (have a smaller one waiting in the wings to put up in it's absence).

I think I need another beer!


----------



## vernsgal

GreenEnvy22 said:


> My wife and I made a whole bunch of canned peach related stuff today. We picked peaches yesterday.
> 40 jars peach pepper jelly
> 6 jars peach salsa
> 6 jars peach jam
> 4 jars peach chutney
> 
> Still a few pounds of peaches left but they are all soft and fruit flies all over them. I'll get some more to make wine with soon.
> 
> Kitchen's a bit of a mess!



Can I get your peach Chutney recipe?


----------



## vernsgal

I've been out of the wine loop this year due to health, but today I decided to get back to my life and get on with my passions. So today I racked, bottled and stored my Pinot., Cab.Sauv and a Shiraz. I also picked up some mangos and peaches to freeze for my peach/mango wine.
Guess I'm Back..lol


----------



## Rodnboro

vernsgal said:


> I've been out of the wine loop this year due to health, but today I decided to get back to my life and get on with my passions. So today I racked, bottled and stored my Pinot., Cab.Sauv and a Shiraz. I also picked up some mangos and peaches to freeze for my peach/mango wine.
> Guess I'm Back..lol




Welcome back!


----------



## Kraffty

missed you Kim, great to have you Back!
Mike


----------



## ceeaton

Kim, hope your health issues are resolved and a thing of the past. You've got to stick around an make sure those grand kids are brought up right, with a lot of lovin' from grandma!

Welcome back!


----------



## Boatboy24

Moving day approaching quickly for Mom and Dad. Went over and got 'the good stuff' to store in my wine fridge while they wait for their new place to be done. Gonna be tempting.  Here's a sampling...


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Moving day approaching quickly for Mom and Dad. Went over and got 'the good stuff' to store in my wine fridge while they wait for their new place to be done. Gonna be tempting.  Here's a sampling...



Wow, there are some nice older vintages in that set! I'll keep them safe for you if you don't have room, please, please, pretty please! Promise I won't "tip" them as I drink them...


----------



## Kraffty

I spent Friday, saturday and sunday making final adjustments on my 16 cab and pinot noir. Numbers were all good, just had to do final racking and get correct S02 so it's ready to bottle next Sunday. 43 Gallons is by far the most I've (we've) tried to do at once, should be fun. Cleaned up the Winehouse, ordered 32 cases of Burgandy bottles (minimum order amount, I only need about half that right now). Picking them up today. Can't wait for next weekend.....
mike


----------



## Johnd

Took a little 5 day trip with the fam, parents, siblings and spouses, to Puerto Vallarta, not a kid in sight!! View from the deck with with the city across the bay, absolutely beautiful here. Full time concierge, chef, bartender, and housekeeper, I could get used to this....


----------



## ibglowin

Holy Cow! 



Johnd said:


> Took a little 5 day trip with the fam, parents, siblings and spouses, to Puerto Vallarta, not a kid in sight!! View from the deck with with the city across the bay, absolutely beautiful here. Full time concierge, chef, bartender, and housekeeper, I could get used to this....


----------



## jgmann67

Shopping for a cheap ph meter. Then, headed to the Hershey Vineyards for a concert on the lawn - blues traveler is headlining tonight.


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey and kids abandoned me last night to go to our cabin up in @bkisel 's neck of the woods, so I'm home alone. Younger brother came over last night (into this morning, like 1:30 am, ouch), then came over to help me pressure wash my front porch, which I haven't done since I bought the house (in 1993). Made a dramatic difference. Hope the "boss" likes it.

Made a boli and looking forwared to some football tonight as I sleep in the chair with a big glass of red wine.


----------



## Ajmassa

jgmann67 said:


> Shopping for a cheap ph meter. Then, headed to the Hershey Vineyards for a concert on the lawn - blues traveler is headlining tonight.




NICE! Love blues Traveler. 'Hook' is one of my all timer favorites. How was the show??


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Some cousins and friends and I do one or two weddings a year, grilling steak and other meat. Just for friends and family. We're just paid in steak and beer, it's a fun night out.
Did one wedding tonight. Forgot to take a picture with both grills loaded with steaks, but you get the idea.
There are two of the big grills, we usually do some chicken first, then the steaks. Charcoal with oak sticks (from tobacco farms) for heat.

The photo with the few steaks on it is after we're done cooking for everyone else, we cook ours.


----------



## TXWineDuo

@ceeaton glad y'all didn't get stung, now get some silicone caulk and close up those open hole ends!! 

TXWineDuo

QUOTE=ceeaton;658638]To my surprise, about 10 wasps flew out of the bottom of the aluminum support for the rotator (bottom of image). No biggie, I didn't get stung, but I'm allergic to bee stings (have two EPI pens in the closet). I've been "desensitized" as a kid, but don't really want to test it out (especially with a few wasps). I calmly moved down the ladder in a quick fashion, making sure I didn't place my had upon a wasp (which were mostly around my arm pits and head). Meanwhile my son, who was on the roof, slowly backed off, he didn't get stung either.

Wondered why they didn't make a nest in the porch vinyl as they usually do. Guess they found a better home. Tonight my son will take a can of spray up and apply it down through the pipe. Hopefully we can bring the antenna down tomorrow and make some repairs (have a smaller one waiting in the wings to put up in it's absence).

I think I need another beer![/QUOTE]


----------



## sour_grapes

After a few hours of yard work, I am going to stroll to one of the nearby biergartens in our county parks. What civilized idea!


----------



## Boatboy24

Mom and Dad temporarily moved in last night. Today, I'm cooking ribs and chicken, along with a modified Tabouleh and some green beans. A nice family feast.


----------



## Kraffty

About half of our walls have no insulation so three days ago Friday we had cellulose insulation blown in through the exterior side of the walls. The process left the exterior of the house looking like a fifty cal. machine gun had taken aim on it. Two of those walls take the majority of the sun in the afternoon and we were looking forward to seeing the difference once they finished. Excitedly we started up the AC unit..... which decided at that moment to die and blow only hot air! 

In a wildly fortunate set of events I called my AC guy who was just finishing a job a few miles from my house and he showed up within a half an hour. The bad news, the compressor froze up and repairs would cost 2000.00. The good news, a new unit installed would be 5500.00 and at 3:30 it was early enough for him to go pick up the new unit, schedule delivery, hire a crane and help for 8:00am Saturday morn. By 3:00 Sat. afternoon we had AC again and all this happened heading into a weeklong heatwave that would have been unbearable in our little house. The insulation also made a big difference to back half of the house.


----------



## Boatboy24

Geez, that looks like a commercial AC unit big enough to cool a small office building!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Geez, that looks like a commercial AC unit big enough to cool a small office building!



Jim, look at the picture closely...I see some sort of palm trees in the background. I think it might get a bit warmer there than it does around here (although we get the dreaded high humidity at times).

Edit: that actually resembles a large entertainment console to me...


----------



## GreginND

Making some sauce.


----------



## ibglowin

Saw that just this AM as our SIL texted the forecast for this week. Not a good week to be without AC in SOCAL!





Kraffty said:


> By 3:00 Sat. afternoon we had AC again and all this happened heading into a weeklong heatwave that would have been unbearable in our little house. The insulation also made a big difference to back half of the house.


----------



## Jasper24

Getting ready for,
1. Lemon Lime
2. Blueberry Mint
3. Strawberry Rhubarb 
4. Cucumber Lime Catulop 
My head is spinning with the desire to make these wines


----------



## GreenEnvy22

At an IT conference this week in Vegas. Tonight is the wrapup party.
Blink 182 playing for us this year, along with the Bleachers. Should be a good time!
Gotta get up at 3am though to catch my flight home tomorrow, so can't party too late.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Blink-182 mid show.


----------



## Boatboy24

Mrs Boatboy and I are both off today. I went for a pre-dawn run, then got the kiddos off to school. Got caught up on some shredding (fun, eh?) and rifled through a few work emails. Getting ready to head out for a lunch date.


----------



## Rodnboro

Boatboy24 said:


> Mrs Boatboy and I are both off today. I went for a pre-dawn run, then got the kiddos off to school. Got caught up on some shredding (fun, eh?) and rifled through a few work emails. Getting ready to head out for a lunch date.



I cut back on my runs this time of year. With the humidity, the heat index is still mid 90's at 5:00 am. I'm only running around 3 miles until cooler weather. I signed up today for the Savannah Bridge Run in December. I have a few months to get in shape. I hear it's pretty tough.


----------



## Boatboy24

Rodnboro said:


> I cut back on my runs this time of year. With the humidity, the heat index is still mid 90's at 5:00 am. I'm only running around 3 miles until cooler weather. I signed up today for the Savannah Bridge Run in December. I have a few months to get in shape. I hear it's pretty tough.



I hadn't run in 3 weeks before today. Been very lazy. Gorgeous morning for a run though. I stayed in the neighborhood. 60F and breezy. And with so many irrigation systems running, I had a cooling mist blowing around me for much of it. Barely broke a sweat. 

I'm a little frustrated with myself. This time a year ago, I was just about peaking prior to the Army 10 Miler in early Oct. Amazing what a year can do.


----------



## Boatboy24

Putting Dad to work this morning, tidying the winery and bottling the LR 3 Country Cabernet.

Edit: we racked and stabilized the WW Cab Merlot as well.


----------



## cmason1957

Making an extract beer (Whiskey Barrel Stout) and starting an Eclipse Nebbilo wine kit. My wife should know better than to leave me alone on a long weekend.

Although since she wasn't here to be my cellar rat, I did have a minor mishap with the beer. Turned my head at just the wrong time and a minor boil over. I am sure I will never hear the end of that.


----------



## ceeaton

Racked three wines today (so far) with the AIO. Thinking of bottling a Chardonnay kit tonight. Raining on an off around these parts, in the low 50's so may change dinner plans to a meatloaf with ho-made mac'n'cheese to use the oven and warm up the house. Something not right about changing over to the heat setting on the heat pump in early September. Maybe October, but never in September.


----------



## mainshipfred

Bottled my first big batch of something that is share worthy. Not the greatest but more then drinkable. WE 10 liter Malbec with some tweaks. SO2 27, Ph 3.26, TA 5.70 and around 13 ABV.


----------



## ceeaton

Cleaned a case of beer bottles and two cases of wine bottles, more soaking in some oxiclean. Did the weeks grocery shopping since my wife got called into work. She had signed up for this weekend and since they very rarely call them in, thought nothing of it, until the phone range at 7 am this morning. So much for our planned breakfast outing. Also finished pressure washing the back half of the house. Now plan on deep frying some chicken fingers and fish for dinner. I'm sure I'll drink a beer or two to keep myself honest. Have my first attempt at a fantasy football draft tonight. The 11 yr old football guru is "reserved" to help me out. This should be interesting, to say the least.


----------



## ibglowin

Love FFB! Been playing for ~10 years now. Mrs IB has actually won more 1st place trophy's than me by far. Its kinda ruined football in some ways as you care more about how your individual players do than who actually won the game......

If you have access to the NFL Redzone channel you will love it as they show all the scoring drives for every game and every team all day long on Sunday's. Redzone is on from 10:00AM to 6:00PM on Sundays at our house. You can watch it on your smartphone or tablet as well! 

We just do "auto draft" So who you get is up to luck but you can rate players you want higher than others stacking the deck so to speak more in your favor if that player is available and its your pick.



ceeaton said:


> Have my first attempt at a fantasy football draft tonight. The 11 yr old football guru is "reserved" to help me out. This should be interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Kraffty

Killer weekend, Friday I picked the last of my cabernet, total of 84lbs from 4 vines, afterwards the temps hit 110 so I hid out in the winehouse just puttering and cleaning up more for crush. Saturday we drove up to Paso Robles to the Vina Robles Winery and saw Chicago. At the last minute we decided to take the 101 up the coast to enjoy the drive and hopefully cooler weather, not taking into consideration that it was a 3 day weekend and everyone else in Southern California had the same idea. One of our major freeways was also shut down due to a fire in the burbank area so what should have been a 3.5 hour drive turned into about 6 hours. Chicago still sounds great and played from 8:00 to 11:00 in 90 degree temperatures with only a 15 min. break. Our seats were about 7 rows back in the blue section, and the Cabernet was really good. Sunday got up early and blasted home (3 hours down the 5 Fwy), a little more winery clean up and BBQ'd a Cowboy Ribeye, reverse seared that was pretty good. Monday I found a little wine rack that I fitted into the antique shelf in the corner, put my 2015 bottles on the rack and my 2016 up in the loft. Completely ready for Crush just waiting on grapes. Whew!!!!! Now for 3 days in the office to rest up and get ready for the next weekend.
Mike


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Love FFB! Been playing for ~10 years now. Mrs IB has actually won more 1st place trophy's than me by far. Its kinda ruined football in some ways as you care more about how your individual players do than who actually won the game......
> 
> If you have access to the NFL Redzone channel you will love it as they show all the scoring drives for every game and every team all day long on Sunday's. Redzone is on from 10:00AM to 6:00PM on Sundays at our house. You can watch it on your smartphone or tablet as well!
> 
> 
> 
> We just do "auto draft" So who you get is up to luck but you can rate players you want higher than others stacking the deck so to speak more in your favor if that player is available and its your pick.


Ducked down in the basement as we just experienced hail and were under a tornado warning. Didn't know where that came from. Glad I pressure washed the West side of the house yesterday so that the storm could plaster leaves and other debris all over it....

The draft was a blast! Lot's of trash talking between people I really don't know (except for two of them I work with). My Son (he's 12 not 11, my bad) really enjoyed the time we spent together. Though there was lot's of waiting between picks since we had #9 of 10. So it would be two quick picks and then a 10-15 minute wait since a bunch of them did the auto draft, which went the full 1 minute 30 seconds before picking. The "draft analyzer" said we had the strongest first 8 picks, then the second to weakest next 8. Oh well, time well spent with my youngest Son. He'll be missing his older brother here in a months time, so this is a great way to spend time with Dad. I could see us entering a league and each of us having a team and trying to outsmart one another.

Just what I needed, another reason to sit in front of a computer screen!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

On monday i picked 3 lugs of concord grapes. We made Jam and juice with 2 of the lugs.
the 3rd I decided to try making concord wine. Brix was low at 17 so I'll be sweetening it up. 
I'm not sure the wine will turn out, lots of grapes had been bitten by bird/wasps and were open. I tried picking out most of them but I'm sure I missed a lot.
It's all crushed and sitting in a pail now, 20L with skins. I'll add yeast tonight.

I also added another shelf in our cellar for our canned goods, and moved my one wine rack as a result. Pretty full now.


----------



## Boatboy24

Went down to Nats park to watch the team clinch the NL East championship. Beautiful day with my beautiful wife. Had a chance to see @mainshipfred and his wife while we were there. Now getting ready to throw some tri tip on the grill.


----------



## Kraffty

Did a little work with wood sunday, my wife found 4 brackets and asked if I could use them somewhere - I just happened to have a couple of 38" shelves I pulled from cabinet last weekend so up they went on the wall behind my work area. My wine making partner dropped off a neutral barrel his old group just retired this year that I plan to use to oak my wine. I broke it down and plan on grinding about 1/8" from the inside stave surface, clean up the outside lightly then rip into 3/4" strips. I think if I then cut them into 18" lengths they should fit into my carboys and just barely stick up into the neck so I can reach them to pull them anytime I want. I'm hoping I can give the refreshed wood a toasting in my gas grill but we'll see if that works or not. Ended up with 30 staves so now I need to design something to use them for like wine glass holders or ????? stuff.
Mike


----------



## Kraffty

couldn't figure out how to straighten out the pics above, this should be better
Mike


----------



## Ajmassa

ceeaton said:


> Ducked down in the basement as we just experienced hail and were under a tornado warning. Didn't know where that came from. Glad I pressure washed the West side of the house yesterday so that the storm could plaster leaves and other debris all over it....
> 
> 
> 
> The draft was a blast! Lot's of trash talking between people I really don't know (except for two of them I work with). My Son (he's 12 not 11, my bad) really enjoyed the time we spent together. Though there was lot's of waiting between picks since we had #9 of 10. So it would be two quick picks and then a 10-15 minute wait since a bunch of them did the auto draft, which went the full 1 minute 30 seconds before picking. The "draft analyzer" said we had the strongest first 8 picks, then the second to weakest next 8. Oh well, time well spent with my youngest Son. He'll be missing his older brother here in a months time, so this is a great way to spend time with Dad. I could see us entering a league and each of us having a team and trying to outsmart one another.
> 
> 
> 
> Just what I needed, another reason to sit in front of a computer screen!





Love the fantasy football. I've been playing with the same 12 guys for about 10 yrs now. (Best I ever did was 2nd place) Draft day we do in person. Some guys it's the only day of the year I see them. Tons of greasy food, trash talkin and catching up. 
Afterwards we stand in front of our giant draft board, compare teams and try and see who had the best draft and who had the worst draft. Mike is right, where you don't care what team wins, just how your players perform. But I don't let that ever get in the way of watching our Eagles. 
Normally on opening Sunday some of us will watch football all day long. But I had priorities this year with my crush on Saturday, Sunday was spent tending to the wine, checking levels, additives, pitching yeast, and cleaning and reorganizing. Which was just fine by me. Good luck


----------



## jpike01

Trying to run Irma out of my neighborhood. Get out of here you vile storm!


----------



## semenn

Today I processed 105kg of Muscat Citron. I did according to the white scheme: crushing, applying metabisulphite 120 mg / kg, pressing metabisulphite into juice 80 mg / l. It turned out 60L juice. In a barrel of juice threw a plastic bottle of ice and put it in the cellar. Tomorrow I'll take the sludge off and bring in the yeast.


----------



## Boatboy24

Wife's birthday today. I was all excited, because all she wanted to do was have me cook burgers and watch a movie with the kids. Got home and out of the work clothes, then went to the cellar to grab a bottle of something. Water on the floor - second time in 10 days. Last week, it was a blockage in the sewer line under our front yard. Tonight, water heater took a crap. Was able to get a plumber out to drain the heater, disconnect and get us safe while we decide what to do (his price for a replacement was insane). By the time that was all done, it was too late to cook. Turkey sandwich and a bottle of the strong stuff from my 2015 blends. All in between online shopping for water heaters. We'll hopefully find something tomorrow, along with a good plumber to install. Luckily, one of our neighbors was extremely helpful and had great records from when they replaced theirs two years ago.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Wife's birthday today. I was all excited, because all she wanted to do was have me cook burgers and watch a movie with the kids. Got home and out of the work clothes, then went to the cellar to grab a bottle of something. Water on the floor - second time in 10 days. Last week, it was a blockage in the sewer line under our front yard. Tonight, water heater took a crap. Was able to get a plumber out to drain the heater, disconnect and get us safe while we decide what to do (his price for a replacement was insane). By the time that was all done, it was too late to cook. Turkey sandwich and a bottle of the strong stuff from my 2015 blends. All in between online shopping for water heaters. We'll hopefully find something tomorrow, along with a good plumber to install. Luckily, one of our neighbors was extremely helpful and had great records from when they replaced theirs two years ago.





Bummer Jim. When you shop, don't skip over Sears. We did ours in the old house and it was cheaper than most, plus we got 12 months of 0% financing.


----------



## ibglowin

How old was yours? Let me know what you end up going with. I need to get a new one myself and have been looking online. With the kids all out of the house I have been looking at tankless but unsure about quality and which brands will last since this is pretty much a new(er) technology. The old school water heaters are dirt cheap plus I can install that myself. Using the new Pex (Sharkbite) fittings.

Our water heater is a Kenmore and it is 34 years old and still going strong! I think they were made by AO Smith.



Boatboy24 said:


> All in between online shopping for water heaters. We'll hopefully find something tomorrow, along with a good plumber to install. Luckily, one of our neighbors was extremely helpful and had great records from when they replaced theirs two years ago.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> How old was yours? Let me know what you end up going with. I need to get a new one myself and have been looking online. With the kids all out of the house I have been looking at tankless but unsure about quality and which brands will last since this is pretty much a new(er) technology. The old school water heaters are dirt cheap plus I can install that myself. Using the new Pex (Sharkbite) fittings.
> 
> Our water heater is a Kenmore and it is 34 years old and still going strong! I think they were made by AO Smith.



Lowe's carries the AO Smith. Our old one is a Rheem and it went 20 years. Can't complain. We are replacing with the newer version. It's a 75gal gas. When I got the quote from the first guy, I immediately thought of tankless. But I don't have time to research. Found what I needed at the Depot and an installer coming first thing Monday morning. Had some great help and advice from two neighbors and @Mainshipfred .


----------



## ceeaton

After running my daughter to work at 6 am, hit the local Giant, got home and showered, ate breakfast and headed down to Harford Vineyards for some juice buckets. Met up with @heatherd and accidentally met @Brian (I think it is @Brian, too many Brian's around here) waiting for Heather to arrive. Talked off both of their ears, as well as Teresa and Kevin's. Kevin even offered us a chair since we where there gabbing so long on the front porch. The nerve of him! You'd think they thought I talked a lot or something. In the future if I only see their son around I'll consider that a possible issue.

I did notice no @mainshipfred around this time...guess he didn't need another barrel...

Heather and I exchanged some wines, though I got more nice reds than I gave out, so I owe her a few when we get to meet again (and I bottle some). So nice to put faces to names! Thanks for putting up with me Heather!


----------



## heatherd

ceeaton said:


> After running my daughter to work at 6 am, hit the local Giant, got home and showered, ate breakfast and headed down to Harford Vineyards for some juice buckets. Met up with @heatherd and accidentally met @Brian (I think it is @Brian, too many Brian's around here) waiting for Heather to arrive. Talked off both of their ears, as well as Teresa and Kevin's. Kevin even offered us a chair since we where there gabbing so long on the front porch. The nerve of him! You'd think they thought I talked a lot or something. In the future if I only see their son around I'll consider that a possible issue.
> 
> I did notice no @mainshipfred around this time...guess he didn't need another barrel...
> 
> Heather and I exchanged some wines, though I got more nice reds than I gave out, so I owe her a few when we get to meet again (and I bottle some). So nice to put faces to names! Thanks for putting up with me Heather!





That was fun! Photos to prove it: the bottles are from Craig and the buckets are my first pickup from Harford. The carboys are my delicious, but stubborn to clear, Muscat Cannelli from fall 2016.


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> ...but stubborn to clear, Muscat Cannelli from fall 2016.]



I forgot to ask you, did you try any clarifiers on them? I know I omit them unless necessary, figure it is one less additive to worry about. I have a bunch from kits I forgot to use them on sitting in my "inventory".


----------



## heatherd

ceeaton said:


> I forgot to ask you, did you try any clarifiers on them? I know I omit them unless necessary, figure it is one less additive to worry about. I have a bunch from kits I forgot to use them on sitting in my "inventory".



Same thing, I typically don't need them. I have fully degassed, racked, kmeta'd every three months, and also hit them with superkleer kc. Maybe a pectin haze?? I was reading on Jack Keller that the pectin haze happens more if you boil fresh ingredients for wine, and that the wine could take a year to clear. I'm at that mark. I tasted both to be sure nothing funky was going on, and they taste great. I'm a little impatient because I would like them in drinking rotation - I had expected to have them ready for summer, and missed that. Wine has it's own schedule as we all know!


----------



## ceeaton

This is the image of the excellent wines I got from @heatherd, can't wait to open them up! Will have to act responsibly when I open the coffee port, I have a feeling that one will kick my butt.


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> Same thing, I typically don't need them. I have fully degassed, racked, kmeta'd every three months, and also hit them with superkleer kc. Maybe a pectin haze?? I was reading on Jack Keller that the pectin haze happens more if you boil fresh ingredients for wine, and that the wine could take a year to clear. I'm at that mark. I tasted both to be sure nothing funky was going on, and they taste great. I'm a little impatient because I would like them in drinking rotation - I had expected to have them ready for summer, and missed that. Wine has it's own schedule as we all know!



But you didn't boil anything, so an explanation is beyond me at this point. I guess the question is what could happen to the grapes/juice that would leave a haze but not a noticeable taste that "doesn't belong".


----------



## heatherd

ceeaton said:


> But you didn't boil anything, so an explanation is beyond me at this point. I guess the question is what could happen to the grapes/juice that would leave a haze but not a noticeable taste that "doesn't belong".



My plan is to give them a bit more time, and then test for pectin haze with Jack's procedure:
"To check if a haze is pectin in origin, add 3-4 fluid ounces of methylated spirit to a fluid ounce of wine. If jelly-like clots or strings form, then the problem is most likely pectin and should be treated."


----------



## Johny99

Picked Chardonnay, Viognier, gewurztraminer, Sauvignon Blanc and a bit of Sangiovese for a rose. Destemmer, pressed and it is resting overnight. My back hurts, but my smile is big


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> How old was yours? Let me know what you end up going with. I need to get a new one myself and have been looking online. With the kids all out of the house I have been looking at tankless but unsure about quality and which brands will last since this is pretty much a new(er) technology. The old school water heaters are dirt cheap plus I can install that myself. Using the new Pex (Sharkbite) fittings.
> 
> Our water heater is a Kenmore and it is 34 years old and still going strong! I think they were made by AO Smith.



My previous AO Smith/Kenmore glass-lined tank lasted about 41 years. It was older than my wife. I took it out before it failed!
In its stead, I put in a Bosch tankless heater. That was 12 years ago. (I did install it myself, and am sure you could, too.)

There are pros and cons to a tankless heater. I am glad to have put it in, but there are downsides to consider in addition to the positives. (Here is a positive: I have saved a boatload on gas bills! More than enough to pay for the change.)

Because tankless heaters can be placed nearly anywhere, I relocated my heater to just under the main hot water runs, namely, those that feed the kitchen and bathrooms. (The previous location was dictated by the location of the flue.) This greatly decreased the time that it takes to get hot water to the kitchen and bathrooms. As you may know, there is a small delay before when you start calling for water and when the hot actually arrives. In my unit, it is 3 to 6 seconds. Because of the better location of the tankless heater, hot water gets to the point of use _faster_ than with a tank.

However, here is the downside. Each time you stop and restart the flow, you have to pay that 3-6 second pause again. In practice, this rears its head in only a couple of situations in our house. The most important is doing dishes. If you wash dishes by hand, and you start and stop the hot water, you will not get hot water each time you call for it. Instead, you will get some mixture of hot and cold water as you go along. What I do, therefore, is to get the DW all set, run the hot water to get hot water to the sink, start the DW, fill a bowl with hot water and soap, and start doing the hand-wash stuff out of the bowl. I then wash all the hand-wash stuff, then turn the hot water back on and rinse everything at once.


----------



## Boatboy24

@sour_grapes: what is the 'volume' on your tank? I know that's a consideration, especially if you have more than a couple people living in the house. I did look on line a bit yesterday and the highest I saw was 9.8 gallons per minute. Can't imagine my family of 4 going through more than that.


----------



## Boatboy24

Headed up to the Baltimore 'burbs to visit my Sis and meet my new 'niece'.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> @sour_grapes: what is the 'volume' on your tank? I know that's a consideration, especially if you have more than a couple people living in the house. I did look on line a bit yesterday and the highest I saw was 9.8 gallons per minute. Can't imagine my family of 4 going through more than that.



Our model is 6.5 gpm (at 45 deg delta-T). This is 175,000 BTU/hour input energy.

This has provided no limitation, although, to be fair, we have only had 3 adults living here at any one time. (Usually only 2 of us.) You can run the dishwasher and take a shower at the same time, for example. I am not sure we have ever tried to take two showers at the same time (mostly because we always use the same bathroom to shower, anyway).

I just noticed that Bosch has a 12 gpm (225kBTU/hour) model. (Although I now see that this is at 35 deg. delta-T, which is not really realistic. At 55 deg delta-T, it is 7.7 gpm.) It is probably about the same as the 9.8 gpm one you saw, which I am guessing was specced at a higher delta-T.


----------



## ibglowin

Paul,

Is the delta T the difference in Temp of water going into the unit and water going out of the unit?




sour_grapes said:


> Our model is 6.5 gpm (at 45 deg delta-T). This is 175,000 BTU/hour input energy.
> 
> This has provided no limitation, although, to be fair, we have only had 3 adults living here at any one time. (Usually only 2 of us.) You can run the dishwasher and take a shower at the same time, for example. I am not sure we have ever tried to take two showers at the same time (mostly because we always use the same bathroom to shower, anyway).
> 
> I just noticed that Bosch has a 12 gpm (225kBTU/hour) model. (Although I now see that this is at 35 deg. delta-T, which is not really realistic. At 55 deg delta-T, it is 7.7 gpm.) It is probably about the same as the 9.8 gpm one you saw, which I am guessing was specced at a higher delta-T.


----------



## Boatboy24

Getting a new water heater and taking a HOT shower!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Paul,
> 
> Is the delta T the difference in Temp of water going into the unit and water going out of the unit?



Yup. They usually refer to it as "a XX deg. temperature rise." They generally, IMHO, spec too low a temperature rise (to make their gpm look reasonable). I, for example, need something like an 80F delta-T much of the year.

Here is a list of average drinking water temperatures in the US. http://www.gfxtechnology.com/WaterTemp.pdf


----------



## ibglowin

Yikes. I was reading some reviews that people had posted that had purchased a tankless unit for their "cabin in the mountains" and they didn't catch that spec or fully understand it. The water coming out of the heater was only ~100F so not really hot enough for cleaning dishes or even a hot shower. Our water in the Winter months is so cold coming out of the tap it taste like it came straight out of the refrigerator.......





sour_grapes said:


> Yup. They usually refer to it as "a XX deg. temperature rise." They generally, IMHO, spec too low a temperature rise (to make their gpm look reasonable). I, for example, need something like an 80F delta-T much of the year.
> 
> Here is a list of average drinking water temperatures in the US. http://www.gfxtechnology.com/WaterTemp.pdf


----------



## sour_grapes

Yeah, being that we are drawing our water from the bottom of a big lake, the water in winter is pretty much going to always be 39F (temp at which water is its densest). On paper, I can get 3.5 gpm from that (for an 80F delta-T, with 142kBTU/hr output power). I have never observed any problems in winter with our hot water availability. I usually set my thermostat to 126F, or sometimes 120, and use added heat on the DW. When you have a continuous supply of hot water, there is no advantage to setting the temperature high.

As an aside, for conventional tanked systems, there is a danger of setting the temp so low, because buggies (like Legionella pneumophila) can grow at this temperature. But since we're not holding a tank of water at 120F, we don't have that problem. And we have less danger of scalding.


----------



## heatherd

Boatboy24 said:


> Crossed one off the bucket list today:



Nice!! My first flight was in an historic, open-cockpit, fighter plane that belonged to a friend. I was around your son's age. Our friend did cool things like barrel rolls and dives.


----------



## heatherd

I am enjoying Craig's Chardonel tonight, and really like it. The wine is nicely acidic and I taste lemons.


----------



## Boatboy24

heatherd said:


> Nice!! My first flight was in an historic, open-cockpit, fighter plane that belonged to a friend. I was around your son's age. Our friend did cool things like barrel rolls and dives.



Nice! We did some nice steep turns and dips, but no rolls. I'll be going back for the full acrobatic flight soon.


----------



## ceeaton

heatherd said:


> I am enjoying Craig's Chardonel tonight, and really like it. The wine is nicely acidic and I taste lemons.View attachment 39244



I'll save a couple more for you! Like I said in another post, I felt bad I stuck you with a bunch of white wines, and you gave me red wines (my favorites). I'm glad you liked it. Those grapes were from my local guy (Thunder Ridge Winery (Jeff)) who is one of @Brian 's mentors (who we met on Saturday @ Harford).

I think that one still tastes a little thin to me and too acidic, but then again they say that Chardonel is the poor man's/women's Chardonnay, so my expectations might have been too high. If it tasted good, that makes me feel good, as I'm always trying to improve my fermentation technique. Maybe all of that beer brewing in earlier in my life is paying off!


----------



## Boatboy24

@ceeaton: is that the same Chardonel you gave me a while back? I recall that being very good.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> @ceeaton: is that the same Chardonel you gave me a while back? I recall that being very good.



It must have been, it's the only Chardonel I've ever made. It's just short (by a week) of 24 months old. My final numbers after MLF were a pH of 3.21 and TA of 7.3 g/L, so it definitely has a nice bite to it. Only used an ounce of French oak chips during primary fermentation, then 1 oz of the same variety of cubes in the secondary during MLF. I don't notice the oak in it. I just thought the body was lacking, don't remember how much you remember of that, I probably gave it to you quite a while ago.


----------



## olusteebus

My wife and I are spending the last night at my sisters in meridian MS as we are heading back to our home in Florida. We finally got power Tuesday night so we can return. My wife does not want to go. We have had a great time. Went to the Delta and took some of that in. 

Gotta clean my place and friends place who is on an extended rv excursion. Then back to wo4rk at my garage complex which is for my little motorhome, our two fun cars and my winery which is basically an empty room 12 x 24. I will be posting photos when I get it all complete.


----------



## mainshipfred

My wife and older 2 sons went to a Japanesse Steakhouse last night as a farewell dinner for my eldest's relocation to San Diego. It's a place we've been going to for years and the owner knows us. We told him why we were there and he gave us a free wine tasting of Sake. I never had flavored Sake before but it was excellent. We had 3 different unflavored, a raspberry, Fiji Apple and a prune. My favorite was the raspberry but the Fiji Apple was a real close second.


----------



## mainshipfred

Dumb question but has anyone made Sake?


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> Dumb question but has anyone made Sake?



Fred, I saw this page a while back. Hopefully it is legal to post it here (not sure of restrictions because sake is a pretty high alcoholic beverage, though it is a natural process...)

https://www.homebrewersassociation.org/how-to-brew/make-sake-home/

Hope you find it interesting.


----------



## mainshipfred

The little I read it sounds like a cross between beer and wine making


----------



## Julie

mainshipfred I believe you are right. I do not believe it is distilled.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> My wife and older 2 sons went to a Japanesse Steakhouse



Which one?


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> The little I read it sounds like a cross between beer and wine making



Then I should do okay if I attempt it. Too much on the plate for right now (and no extra funds in the kitty).


----------



## sour_grapes

olusteebus said:


> My wife and I are spending the last night at my sisters in meridian MS as we are heading back to our home in Florida. We finally got power Tuesday night so we can return. My wife does not want to go. We have had a great time. Went to the Delta and took some of that in.
> 
> Gotta clean my place and friends place who is on an extended rv excursion. Then back to wo4rk at my garage complex which is for my little motorhome, our two fun cars and my winery which is basically an empty room 12 x 24. I will be posting photos when I get it all complete.



Good luck! Hope it cleans up like a shiny penny.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Which one?



I sent this twice on my phone but it never went through. It was Otani's.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I sent this twice on my phone but it never went through. It was Otani's.



Sully Plaza?


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Niagara Wine festival is currently running. Today was the "grand parade". We take the kids almost every year. A few pics from the parade.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Oh and I came home from the parade to see my wife had been harvesting in the back yard.
So far we've made apple butter, plum/jalapeno jam, plum sauce, pears in bourbon sauce, roasted tomatoes, and apple pie filling.
Thats not even all of it in the photo. That white bucket I filled twice more with apples and pears.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Ok, honesty time.
The down side to all this, is it was around 30 degrees C today, air conditioning has been running all day set to 22 C.
With 4 of the 5 gas burners running since around 3pm, all with water or sauces boiling, plus the oven going, our main floor is 29 C. Might need to go sleep in the basement.


----------



## sour_grapes

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Ok, honesty time.
> The down side to all this, is it was around 30 degrees C today, air conditioning has been running all day set to 22 C.
> With 4 of the 5 gas burners running since around 3pm, all with water or sauces boiling, plus the oven going, our main floor is 29 C. Might need to go sleep in the basement.



I laugh alongside you. You poor bastard! Hope you get some respite...


----------



## Boatboy24

#1 had a noon birthday party at TopGolf today. So, #2, the Mrs and I got a bay for ourselves, hit a few golf balls and had lunch. Good times. Came home and went to work in the winery. Put the final pieces back together after the recent water events. After that, more winery organization in prep for (hopefully) Friday's grape pickup. Racked the Walla Walla Cab Merlot kit, then moved it into the barrel. Got everything ready to bottle the Cab Sauv Rose in the next several days. Topped up the 2016 Cab and Syrah barrels and moved the top up wine down to smaller containers. Swept up, staged some stuff and took final inventory to see if I needed any supplies. When I pick up my grapes, Harford carries a lot of supplies and I also need to stop my MD Home Brew on the way home to pick up my C/D - I can pick up any last minute goodies there. I think I'm good for Friday, but I'm sure I'll come up with a few more things to do.


----------



## sour_grapes

@JohnT ?? @Boatboy24 ?? Do you happen to know how far someone can kick a football in the NFL?

http://www.nfl.com/m/share?p=%2Fvideos%2Fnfl-game-highlights%2F0ap3000000850551%2FJake-Elliott-nails-a-61-yard-FG-to-win-the-game


----------



## Smok1

Boatboy24 said:


> #1 had a noon birthday party at TopGolf today. So, #2, the Mrs and I got a bay for ourselves, hit a few golf balls and had lunch. Good times. Came home and went to work in the winery. Put the final pieces back together after the recent water events. After that, more winery organization in prep for (hopefully) Friday's grape pickup. Racked the Walla Walla Cab Merlot kit, then moved it into the barrel. Got everything ready to bottle the Cab Sauv Rose in the next several days. Topped up the 2016 Cab and Syrah barrels and moved the top up wine down to smaller containers. Swept up, staged some stuff and took final inventory to see if I needed any supplies. When I pick up my grapes, Harford carries a lot of supplies and I also need to stop my MD Home Brew on the way home to pick up my C/D - I can pick up any last minute goodies there. I think I'm good for Friday, but I'm sure I'll come up with a few more things to do.


Seems like your pretty set up and organized. I always find the one thing i need i dont have.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> @JohnT ?? @Boatboy24 ?? Do you happen to know how far someone can kick a football in the NFL?
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/m/share?p=%2Fvideos%2Fnfl-game-highlights%2F0ap3000000850551%2FJake-Elliott-nails-a-61-yard-FG-to-win-the-game



64 yards. So yesterday's 61 yarder was no big whoop. Especially considering the competition.


----------



## Boatboy24

Smok1 said:


> Seems like your pretty set up and organized. I always find the one thing i need i dont have.



I'm sure I will.


----------



## ceeaton

Posting a little late, but on Saturday we had a "send-off" party for my oldest who is going into the Air Force next week. Gonna miss him quite a bit, it is only sinking in now. Anyhow, started the day at dawn getting the smoker going for some ribs for he and his buddies. Had about 35 people show up, which is about my max as I was cooking "to order" and on my poor legs for about 6 hours straight. Got to relax and watch the Eagles try and loose to the Giants on Sunday. Luckily they found this kicker from some practice squad (Cinci I believe) that finished the game off in our favor for a change. I like the video that Paul posted of Eli's face at the end of the game, priceless!

Oh, last image was of the guest of honor (other than my son). One of the perks of organic gardening. Took a ride on one of my wife's cousins, she asked for a beer when I put the camera down (Labatt's blue was her preference)(the mantis asked for the beer, not the taxi).


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Made some Habanero (from our garden) bourbon hot sauce.
Was actually irritating our eyes and throats while it was boiling. Tastes awesome!


----------



## Boatboy24

Final prep for crush. Gonna run up and get my C/D later this morning, and grab a crush bin at Lowe's. A quick cleaning of the Brutes will also be in order. I've got all my yeast, chems and additives, so all set there. Empty carboys will get a cup or two of KMeta solution and get capped with solid stoppers while they wait for wine. I should probably make a crush checklist as well - almost forgot to add the Lallzyme last year.


----------



## pgentile

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Made some Habanero (from our garden) bourbon hot sauce.
> Was actually irritating our eyes and throats while it was boiling. Tastes awesome!



Looks great, would be interested in your recipe.

I have a bumper crop of very hot jalapenos. Last year I made an Adobo sauce and smoked a bunch for a paprika. This year I'd like to make a hot sauce.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

I found a recipe online and quadrupled it, modified it just slightly:

4 cups water
1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
1 cup Habanero peppers, chopped
1/2 cup chipotle peppers in adobo sauce, chopped
2 cups onion, finely diced
2 cups carrot, grated
1 cup bourbon (I used Jim Beam black)
Juice from 4 lemons
2 cups brown sugar
1 teaspoon ground cumin
4 tablespoon salt

Bring water and vinegar to boil, mix in chopped peppers (both types), onion, carrots, salt, sugar, cumin. Simmer for 20-30 minutes. Add in rest of ingredients, blend, simmer until desired thickness.

I got 5 250ml bottles, plus 4 hot sauce style bottles, with a bit to spare.


----------



## Johnd

Sitting in the bow hunting blind with my 11 yo son. It's taken him two years to work his arrow speed and accuracy up to snuff, but he passed my test in time for opening day. Saw a few does, but just couldn't get a proper shot. We'll give it another go this afternoon.


----------



## mainshipfred

Yesterday I worked at a commercial cruch pad no crushing but a lot of other projects.
Pressed and MLF'ed 2 T bins (1 ton bins) of Grenache and 4 PV, innoculated 3 T bins of Syrah, smoked about a couple dozen barrels, topped up and sulfited about 60 barrels twice punched 20 or so T bins and finally cleaned the 5 ton press and crush pad. This was all done with the wime maker, asst wine maker and 3 volunteers. We started out the day at 9:00 drinking sparkling wine, then tasted the Grenache before and after the press, had wine with lunch and did several barrel tastings. There was also a 92 year lady with one of her 21 kids. That's right 21 kids. Her daughter didn't do much but take care of her mother. 

Aside from the work the wine and asst winemaker explained in pretty good detail what we were doing and why we were doing it. I was the only home winemaker in the bunch so it was much more informative to the others. The one thing I did get out of it was the process of commercial and home winemaking is the same, just in greater quantities. 

Also something inconsistant with this forum is they do not agree that a once opened package of yeast or MLF bacteria cannot be used the following year as long as it is refrigerated.


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey got up at 4:30 am to go to work. She works about one weekend every 6 or 8 weeks, so I can tolerate it. Got up and dropped my oldest daughter off at school so she could go with her field hockey team to a tournament about 1 1/2 hours away. We'll be lucky to see her this evening before dark. Then headed to the local Giant to forage for food. There are always plenty of discounted items early on a Saturday morning. Met my competition, a local Mom who does the same thing I do but in a big way. She had a large cart overflowing with discounted items. They have their oldest at a local $$$ college and this is how she helps make her budget work. Any how, found some baby backs on sale for tomorrows smoking session, and my Son's last meal with us for awhile. Got home, did some wine chores and headed to the roof to bring down the old antenna and give it a facelift. Glad we did, not sure the supporting pole would have lasted a nor'easter this winter, very rusty and weak. Fixed it up, took it back up and get a few more channels now that the reflection panels on the back are not hanging in every direction.

Then I opened a beer, and another, slurp...ahhhh.


----------



## pgentile

GreenEnvy22 said:


> I found a recipe online and quadrupled it, modified it just slightly:
> 
> 4 cups water
> 1/2 cup apple cider vinegar
> 1 cup Habanero peppers, chopped
> 1/2 cup chipotle peppers in adobo sauce, chopped
> 2 cups onion, finely diced
> 2 cups carrot, grated
> 1 cup bourbon (I used Jim Beam black)
> Juice from 4 lemons
> 2 cups brown sugar
> 1 teaspoon ground cumin
> 4 tablespoon salt
> 
> Bring water and vinegar to boil, mix in chopped peppers (both types), onion, carrots, salt, sugar, cumin. Simmer for 20-30 minutes. Add in rest of ingredients, blend, simmer until desired thickness.
> 
> I got 5 250ml bottles, plus 4 hot sauce style bottles, with a bit to spare.



Very nice. Still formulating my recipe.


----------



## Boatboy24

Went up to MD this morning to pick up 3 lugs of Merlot and 3 of Malbec. I was the only one there and ended up talking with Kevin for about an hour, while his son was doing punchdowns on the Merlot they harvested Wednesday. Grabbing a quick bite to eat now, then will crush and destem.


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> Also something inconsistant with this forum is they do not agree that a once opened package of yeast or MLF bacteria cannot be used the following year as long as it is refrigerated.




That sounds like a pretty cool day. Hands on experience is always a good thing. But as far as re-using yeast or MLB, I can't say I've seen that said here. And I know for sure it accepted that MLB cannot be use again once opened. Are you saying they disagree and re-use yeast and malo?


----------



## mainshipfred

Not necessarily re-use I was referring to an open package of dry product. They buy in much larger packages then most of us do, measure out what they need and returned the openned package to the refrigerator.


----------



## Ajmassa

I gotchya. I didn't mean"re-use" re-use. But I understand it. Manufacture can't exactly say it's ok to do. But it is possible. But if it doesn't work properly there's no blame that came be put on the ML or yeast. 
Large scale makes sense. Small scale I like knowing each use is fresh stuff.


----------



## sour_grapes

We went kayaking up and down the Milwaukee river! A lovely day, and, as we got started fairly early, we had the river pretty much to ourselves at the beginning.


----------



## Sage

Since harvest is rapidly approaching, I thought I'd make a new pan for under the destemmer. Why wait until the last minute...oh wait.. this is approaching that


----------



## Sage

The last minute came quicker than expected. I used it today on the neighbors grapes. I was over joyed...it worked perfectly with almost 0 escapees. And it makes cleaning easier too.


----------



## ceeaton

About to leave to have my 5 year colonoscopy performed (the colon cancer runs strong in our family). Let's see if anyone can top that for some fun on a Friday! I just can't wait to eat and drink somethiing other than "clear liquids" (beer and wine were not allowed). I lost six pounds in two days.

Also, the "air boy" left a message on my wife's cell phone. Got his address (we think) and a few other instructions, so he's still standing. Sounded very military like in his message (I think it was scripted).


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> About to leave to have my 5 year colonoscopy performed (the colon cancer runs strong in our family). Let's see if anyone can top that for some fun on a Friday! I just can't wait to eat and drink somethiing other than "clear liquids" (beer and wine were not allowed). I lost six pounds in two days.
> 
> Also, the "air boy" left a message on my wife's cell phone. Got his address (we think) and a few other instructions, so he's still standing. Sounded very military like in his message (I think it was scripted).





Getting mine in December... yay. But, I'd rather do it today than meet with a colossal prig this morning. 

Yes, it was scripted. [emoji41]


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> Getting mine in December... yay. But, I'd rather do it today than meet with a colossal prig this morning.
> 
> Yes, it was scripted. [emoji41]



I'll have to say the "prep" is the hardest part. It was much easier this time verses five years ago. I just like the nap you get (though it's only about 20 minutes) during the procedure. I feel much better this time because the prep didn't keep me up all night last night. I still wish I had a hammock in the back yard, I'd be heading for that pretty shortly. Guess the couch will have to do for a short snooze.

FYI, no hits, runs or polyps.


----------



## Boatboy24

"Milestone" HS reunion this weekend. Started w/ a 'tailgate' at the homecoming game, then out for drinks. More of the same tonight. Punchdowns, yard work and baseball before that though.


----------



## Ajmassa

Big time birthday today. Double digits. The big 1-0 !!! 
Taking a half dozen 10 yr old girls and my 6 yr old nephew to Amazing Escape Room in Cherry Hill NJ. 
For those unfamiliar, an escape room is a fun little game involving role play and clues/codes/riddles/puzzles/problem solving to figure your way out before time is up. 
I've never been but sounds like fun. Will have to force myself not to jump in and take over and allow the kids to actually get the experience.


----------



## Boatboy24

Dreary day here and I've got a bit of a cold. Gonna bottle the Cabernet Sauvignon Rose this morning, then press the Merlot this afternoon. After that, watching the Nats and a steak dinner.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Dreary day here and I've got a bit of a cold. Gonna bottle the Cabernet Sauvignon Rose this morning, then press the Merlot this afternoon. After that, watching the Nats and a steak dinner.



Go Nats, fingers crossed Sherzer is OK.


----------



## Boatboy24

Work is done. Merlot is at 1.002 and yield was a little better than 7.5 gallons - a little low considering I added 3/4 of a gallon of acidulated water. Not too bad though. The Malbec is at 1.040, so I should be OK waiting until Friday if it continues at the current pace.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, not _today_, exactly, but I did this yesterday. A month or so ago, I bought a press, but I haven't seen similar presses. To work the screw, it just has a flat piece of aluminum stock. (This may not be original, as it looks a bit "added on." I figured it would take a long time to move the drive screw way up and down the basket, so I added a crank handle. 

One funny part of this is that I was missing nearly _all_ my decent tools. I often lend my tools to myself at work, so my good drill, my good drill bits, my punch, etc., were all at work. Moreover, I bought a used, dull 3/8-16 tap from the Habitat for Humanity ReStore for a buck. (I normally only buy good tools these days, but I correctly figured I could get one lousy hole in Al out of it!) Had to drill the hole with an old, cheapo drill bit, after using a drywall screw for a punch, and using a little cordless drill/driver. Geez. Fortunately, my tap handle was at home. I used Mazola as my thread-cutting lubricant, but it got 'er done. I put some food-grade lubricant on the drive screw, and now it purrs up and down (under no-load conditions, obviously).

I also bought a half-sheet baking pan to use as a tray for the pressed juice. To make a spout, I wanted to bend down one side of the lip. It looked like they rolled the aluminum lip into a circle at the edges. I was going to just try to muscle the lip downward, but decided to unroll the lip first. Good thing I did, as there was a 1/4" steel bar that the lip was rolled around. So I cut that out of one end using an angle grinder cut-off, then hammered the aluminum into a spout shape (with, sigh, my cheap hammer, good one at work!). 

First pic is the Craigslist ad for the press. Second pic shows my new crank handle.


----------



## ceeaton

I spent most of today, since the best team in football Philadelphia Eagles weren't playing today, racking wines. Very overdue on some. None of them had turned to vinegar, so that was a positive thing. Racked seven batches (I love my AIO). Most I racked with the AIO, then gravity fed back into their original container after it was cleaned. I'm low on carboys, so until I bottle a few more batches, I have to use a common six gallon carboy and then transfer back to the original. I did siphon off a few bottles of Syrah from last Fall. They will act as my cellar Beaujolais, though they are much older than a normal one.

Edit: that Syrah batch was from this Spring, a true version of a Beaujolais at 5 months old!


----------



## FXibley

I racked 7 x 15gals of Concord and started mlf.


----------



## mainshipfred

Well I went to pick up my Norton grapes today and helped at the crush pad for a few hours. Part of it was cruching and destemming the Norton. I figured I would buy enough grapes to fill my 32 gal Brute to the 25 gallon mark. All went as planned except when I filled the Brute I didn't fill it with grapes but rather crushed, destemmed and processed (processed with nutrients, tannin, some color enhancer). I ended up with 176 lbs of processed juice. I have no idea how much wine that will produce but more then I was anticipating. I now have planning I wasn't expecting.


----------



## cmason1957

I would guess that 175 lbs of must will give you something between 12 and 15 gallons of finished wine.


----------



## mainshipfred

I just separated it into 4 six gallon buckets to about 5 gallons of must in each. Going to innoculate with 4 different yeasts, RC 212, 71B and Vintner's Harvest R56. The Winemaker recommended I do not use the Clos so I'll hit my LHBS to see what they have. The Brix was low at 21.5 and the Ph 3.45. They didn't check for TA. Not sure if I'll chaptalize since the winery said they were not.


----------



## Boatboy24

@mainshipfred: 3 lugs (108lbs) usually gets me 6.5-8 gallons of wine after press. After barrel aging, racking, etc, I finish with 6-7 gallons. I'd guesstimate you'll end up with 10 or so gallons.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> I just separated it into 4 six gallon buckets to about 5 gallons of must in each. Going to innoculate with 4 different yeasts, RC 212, 71B and Vintner's Harvest R56. The Winemaker recommended I do not use the Clos so I'll hit my LHBS to see what they have. The Brix was low at 21.5 and the Ph 3.45. They didn't check for TA. Not sure if I'll chaptalize since the winery said they were not.



I wonder why no CLOS? I actually like that yeast alot. I could see using 71B because it chomps on some of the malic acid, but I don't know that it is recommended with a secondary MLF fermentation. Are you doing one?

PS. If you run out of carboy room, I'm sure one of us "locals" could adopt some, just twist our arms...


----------



## mainshipfred

He told me why he didn't recommend the Clos but I forgot. He gave me so much information I couldn't remember it all. He also said he wasn't partial to the VP 41. He recommended MBR 31 because it imparts more of the buttery, creamy diacetyl so that is what I will be using. As far as the carboys go I really appreciate the offer but I'm good thanks. Buying another barrel. I have enough wines now to keep it full without over oaking plus my somewhat neutral barrel, that is at least until the spring harvest.


----------



## Boatboy24

Fred: be sure not to put any kit wines into a barrel that has had MLB.


----------



## mainshipfred

Nope, it will be the Syrah from the spring that I still have to MLF . Plus I have the Barbera, Zin and now the Norton. Going to use your formula for aging times in the new barrel plus my original barrel that has been sitting with water and now probably fairly neutral. I also just bought sulfur sticks to burn if I have to store an empty barrel.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Nope, it will be the Syrah from the spring that I still have to MLF . Plus I have the Barbera, Zin and now the Norton. Going to use your formula for aging times in the new barrel plus my original barrel that has been sitting with water and now probably fairly neutral. I also just bought sulfur sticks to burn if I have to store an empty barrel.



That barrel is only 6 months old, right? You've got another 12-18 months before its neutral.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

I made another hot sauce tonight.
From our garden, I grabbed:
Habaneros, Jalapenos, Tomatos, Tomatillo's, basil.
Added in some onion, garlic, carrots, and some dried hot paraguayan peppers we brought back from our last trip.

I put this in the BBQ and smoked it using some of our apple tree branches. After an hour I blended it up, added 2 cups orange juice, 2 cups apple cider vinegar. Blended it up very smooth, and simmered for an hour.

Going to bottle it tomorrow.


----------



## FXibley

Looks tasty! I wouldn't have thought of carrots, what do they add?


----------



## GreenEnvy22

a bit of flavour, and some starch to make it a bit thicker.
Sure is nice and hot.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> That barrel is only 6 months old, right? You've got another 12-18 months before its neutral.



You're correct but I didn't have any sulfur sticks until just recently and it has been illed with water. I thought I would have lost something there.


----------



## Hokapsig

Florida vacation and I've been sick all week, wisdom teeth are hurting me and I gave my wife my cold too. Weather has been chilly and all I wanted to do was to sleep. Flying home on Saturday, then Sunday morning taking a trip to Erie to pick up 3 barrels of juice (Chardonnay, Barolo and Concord). Then it's off to Dallas for work for a week.....


----------



## Donatelo

I'm going to the Writer's Club meeting. I'll read a little short story that I wrote this week and listen to others that write. 
My wine is coming along nicely. This is what I do while waiting.


----------



## pgentile

*End of season hot sauce*

I was wondering what to do with end of season odds and ends from my rooftop garden. And then I saw @GreenEnvy22 post, that was it hot sauce. Had some other odds and ends in the fridge. Jalapenos, tomatoes and herbs from the garden. Cooked , pureed and bottled. Have several containers of smoked dried jalapenos picked about a month ago for an adobo sauce in the next week or two..


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Looks great!


----------



## sour_grapes

Today was (ugh) the day to put in the storm windows for the winter. Tomorrow is the day to take Aleve.


----------



## mainshipfred

I have 4 equal 6 gallon buckets of Norton from grapes using 4 different yeasts with the same nutrients Each bucket is filled to about 5 gallons. I innoculated last Wednesday. They all stopped at 1.002 - 1.004. What do you think is up? The temp has been 75*.


----------



## Kraffty

Silly question, have you double checked your hydrometer lately?? all 4 seems odd.
Mike


----------



## mainshipfred

I have a triple scale and a finish hydrometer. Both with reason have the same readings. finish more accurate of course. I thought all 4 was odd as well.


----------



## PandemoniumWines

Babysitting my 3 month old nephew for a few hours, then bottling after I fortify my wine. Decided NOT to fortify before babysitting... didn't think the new parents would handle tipsy aunt really well


----------



## Jasper24

Started a yeast starter to try and kick start my stopped fermentation. I stared out with the wrong yeast.


----------



## Hokapsig

not enchanted with the new look on the website. Maybe like a fungus, it will grow on me. 

Picked up 12 gal of Blueberry, 12 gal of Pear, and 36 gal of Elderberry along with 57 gal of Barolo, 57 gal of Chardonnay and 50 gal of Concord. We are running out of wine for the wine shows. If we can get past tomorrow and next weekend, we should be good....


----------



## sour_grapes

Not today, but tomorrow! It is game time! My grapes are set to arrive tomorrow morning. These will be 200 lbs. of Syrah grapes from Horse Heaven Hills! I am psyched.


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Not today, but tomorrow! It is game time! My grapes are set to arrive tomorrow morning. These will be 200 lbs. of Syrah grapes from Horse Heaven Hills! I am psyched.



If I recall correctly, this is the inaugural SourGrapes all grape wine production, correct???


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> If I recall correctly, this is the inaugural SourGrapes all grape wine production, correct???



Correct you are! Wish me luck in hitting _all_ of the beginner's mistakes!


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Correct you are! Wish me luck in hitting _all_ of the beginner's mistakes!



Paul, as our head niggler and critic of the winemaking process, I somehow feel that you won't be making any rookie mistakes!!!


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> Not today, but tomorrow! It is game time! My grapes are set to arrive tomorrow morning. These will be 200 lbs. of Syrah grapes from Horse Heaven Hills! I am psyched.


I'm psyched for ya! Saturday morning crush sounds pretty great. Good luck. Finally get to put that customized press to use


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> Not today, but tomorrow! It is game time! My grapes are set to arrive tomorrow morning. These will be 200 lbs. of Syrah grapes from Horse Heaven Hills! I am psyched.



Good luck Paul, doing my first all grape batch as well. 176 lbs of Norton.


----------



## Boatboy24

Good luck, Paul! Finished pressing our Pinot Noir and Cab Franc this morning. All the hard work is done for the season. 

Oh, yay! Old emojis are back!!!


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Correct you are! Wish me luck in hitting _all_ of the beginner's mistakes!



Pretty quiet on the SG front.......pics or it didn’t happen!!


----------



## sour_grapes

How did we do today? We _crushed_ it! 
A good time was had by all. We went through a few thousand pounds pretty quickly. The crush was held at the home of a member of the Wisconsin Vintner's Association, and he and his wife were very gracious. More importantly, he had all the toys! He had a wonderful outbuilding where we did the crus, which was filled with tools galore (a 70's Camaro under restoration, a CNC milling machine, a nice welding table, you know, the usual stuff). He also had a beautiful stainless steel crusher/destemmer that made quick work of the grapes. To move it around, of course we used his skid steer. The usual, you know. 

There were ~30 of us there, and we all found our role. Despite the rain, I traded my cushy "inside job" breaking down lugs for a cushy "outside job" tending buckets. The "outside" crew somehow found the corkscrew and opened up a number of wines before the "inside" crew caught on. After the crush, we retired inside for Sloppy Joes, which was a nice touch.

The grapes appear to be very high Brix. All early reports are north of 27, some ranging up to 30. Lessee if I can manage to post pix.


----------



## mainshipfred

There were ~30 of us there, and we all found our role. Despite the rain, I traded my cushy "inside job" breaking down lugs for a cushy "outside job" tending buckets. The "outside" crew somehow found the corkscrew and opened up a number of wines before the "inside" crew caught on. After the crush, we retired inside for Sloppy Joes, which was a nice touch.

I can see YOU taking the lead in finding the corkscrew


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> How did we do today? We _crushed_ it!
> A good time was had by all. We went through a few thousand pounds pretty quickly.
> The grapes appear to be very high Brix. All early reports are north of 27, some ranging up to 30. Lessee if I can manage to post pix.



Looks like a pretty good day, nice to have mechanical advantage for the heavy lifting. So what did you end up taking home to make your wine from?


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> I can see YOU taking the lead in finding the corkscrew



Well, I was not the first. There were a couple of young bucks who have partnered up and jumped into winemaking with both feet recently. They readily admit to being, uhhhh, _enthusiastic samplers _every time they do anything wine related. However, I will admit to being quick on the Swiss Army knife corkscrew once theirs was opened.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> Looks like a pretty good day, nice to have mechanical advantage for the heavy lifting. So what did you end up taking home to make your wine from?



Yeah, I suppose I didn't provide all the deets. I brought home 200 lbs of Horse Heaven Hills Syrah. In a later shipment, I am getting a juice bucket of Ancient Lakes AVA Viognier.


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, our grapes clocked in at 27.4 Brix, and _p_H of 3.8 or so. TA reports (by others) were in the 5.2 to 6.5 range. 

Yesterday, I added some Lallezyme EX and bentonite. This morning, I added some FT Tannin Rouge. I chose to water back my must to 24.5 Brix today. I am in the process of rehydrating the D254 for the inoculation. Houston, we have liftoff! Will pitch shortly.


----------



## ibglowin

4 day weekend sooooooo Started on 50lbs of Ho-Made Snausage! The first 10lb test batch is history. Probably gave 1/3 of it away to family. This time making a 60/40 blend of Beef/Pork. Just finished cutting up all the meat. Had to do it in two batches. 4 hours from start to finish. Got it all mixed up and seasoned. Now to let it sit and meld covered in the fridge for a day before grinding.


----------



## vernsgal

Went to the coast for Halloween with the grandbabies and picked up a few RJS's. Today I got them all in buckets


----------



## Boatboy24

"Scouting for Food" this morning: picking up canned goods w/ Cub Scouts. We'll be going door to door with temps hovering around 20. Brrr! I hope I'm one of the lucky parents that gets to drive the car and follow while the kids fill it up. 

Yesterday, Dad and I emptied the barrels of the 2016 Lanza Cab and Syrah. Added some oak cubes to each. Then we sampled those, as well as the Zin and Petite Sirah. All 4 are excellent. We'll do some blending trials in about 4 weeks, then blend and bottle between Christmas and New Years.

Barrels were filled back up with a Citric/KMeta solution. In a month or so, the first of the 2017s will go in, once MLF is done and they've cleared a tad more.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> "Scouting for Food" this morning: picking up canned goods w/ Cub Scouts. We'll be going door to door with temps hovering around 20. Brrr! I hope I'm one of the lucky parents that gets to drive the car and follow while the kids fill it up.
> 
> Yesterday, Dad and I emptied the barrels of the 2016 Lanza Cab and Syrah. Added some oak cubes to each. Then we sampled those, as well as the Zin and Petite Sirah. All 4 are excellent. We'll do some blending trials in about 4 weeks, then blend and bottle between Christmas and New Years.
> 
> Barrels were filled back up with a Citric/KMeta solution. In a month or so, the first of the 2017s will go in, once MLF is done and they've cleared a tad more.



I have some sulfur sticks if you want to burn and save the oak.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I have some sulfur sticks if you want to burn and save the oak.



Thanks Fred. My barrels are neutral, so no oak to be lost.


----------



## ceeaton

Off to drop my daughter off at the school for her Field Hockey game, they are in the State tournament right now. I think they need to win 3 more games to win the whole enchilada. Then a quick text and heading for @jgmann67's place for some carboy tipping! Then need to get back and do an off the back of the truck pork roast in the dutch oven for dinner.


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> Off to drop my daughter off at the school for her Field Hockey game, they are in the State tournament right now. I think they need to win 3 more games to win the whole enchilada.
> 
> Good luck to her


----------



## cmason1957

My wife and I, plus three other winemaking couples are heading to Cancun for a week long, stir on the beach, all - inclusive vacation. Turns out to be the Inaguaral International Flight for Southwest from St. Louis. They had a party at the gate, free drinks on the flight, free internet in the air. Having a great time and we haven't even gotten out of Missouri, yet.


----------



## sour_grapes

I just knocked out a crude stand for my new press. It weighs a ton (1/2" steel base, all metal frame...) I didn't want to set it awkwardly on a table, so I threw together a stand from 2x4's using pockethole screws (i.e., Kreg jig). I should be ready for pressing now, which should be in a few days, I reckon.


----------



## mainshipfred

I never got around to finishing my press so here's what I did. 6 gallon receiver bucket, 5 gallon bucket with holes, add the grapes, 3" thick wood disc, 6 gallon bucket with the lid on. Drum roll please, lower the fork lift. Wish I had taken pics


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Couldn't resist making one last batch of hot sauce. My Habanero plants were all killed by frost yesterday, so had some habaneros to use before they rotted. Picked up some mango and make a mango habanero sauce.
Picked brussels sprouts too, those plants are about done. I think the only thing left alive now is kale.


----------



## ceeaton

Opened a bottle of Bordeaux blend (Merlot, Cab Sauv, Malbec) and am listening to some music:

Blind Faith - [Blind Faith CD1 #02] Can't Find My Way Home
Blind Faith - [Blind Faith CD1 #04] Presence of the Lord
Blue Öyster Cult - [Fire of Unknown Origin CD1 #02] Burnin' for You
707 - [Anthology: The Very Best of 707 CD1 #01] I Could Be Good for You
Alannah Myles - [Alannah Myles CD1 #03] Black Velvet
Dire Straits - [Brothers in Arms CD1 #02] Money for Nothing
Led Zeppelin - [BBC Sessions, Disc 2 CD2 #07] Going to California
Led Zeppelin - [BBC Sessions, Disc 2 CD2 #06] Stairway to Heaven
Kansas - [Point Of Know Return CD1 #07] Dust In The Wind
Eric Clapton - [24 Nights, Disc 1 CD1 #01] Badge
Eric Clapton - [24 Nights, Disc 1 CD1 #02] Running on Faith
Eric Clapton - [24 Nights, Disc 1 CD1 #03] White Room
Peter Gabriel - [Plays Live, Disc 2 CD2 #02] Solsbury Hill
Split Enz - [True Colours CD1 #01] I Got You
Split Enz - [True Colours CD1 #05] I Wouldn't Dream of It
Queen - [Classic Queen CD1 #02] Bohemian Rhapsody
U2 - [Achtung Baby CD1 #03] One
Steely Dan - [Aja CD1 #03] Deacon Blues
Rolling Stones, The - [Beggars Banquet CD1 #01] Sympathy for the Devil
Rolling Stones, The - [Hot Rocks, 1964-1971, Disc 1 CD1 #11] Ruby Tuesday
Rolling Stones, The - [Hot Rocks, 1964-1971, Disc 2 CD2 #09] Wild Horses
Rolling Stones, The - [Hot Rocks, 1964-1971, Disc 2 CD2 #07] You Can't Always Get What You Want
Creedence Clearwater Revival - [Chronicle, Vol. 1 CD1 #11] Who'll Stop the Rain
Creedence Clearwater Revival - [Chronicle, Vol. 1 CD1 #17] Have You Ever Seen the Rain?
Creedence Clearwater Revival - [Chronicle, Vol. 1 CD1 #09] Fortunate Son
Creedence Clearwater Revival - [Chronicle, Vol. 1 CD1 #04] Bad Moon Rising
America - [History: America's Greatest Hits CD1 #01] A Horse With No Name
America - [History: America's Greatest Hits CD1 #09] Lonely People
Eagles - [Eagles Greatest Hits, Vol. 2 CD1 #01] Hotel California
Eagles - [Eagles Greatest Hits, Vol. 2 CD1 #08] New Kid in Town
Eagles - [Eagles Greatest Hits, Vol. 2 CD1 #03] Seven Bridges Road
Gordon Lightfoot - [Sundown CD1 #02] High and Dry
Fleetwood Mac - [Fleetwood Mac CD1 #08] Landslide
Gordon Lightfoot - [Gord's Gold, Vol. 2 CD1 #11] Alberta Bound
Gordon Lightfoot - [Sundown CD1 #06] The Watchman's Gone
Gordon Lightfoot - [Sundown CD1 #07] Sundown
Gordon Lightfoot - [Sundown CD1 #10] Too Late for Prayin'
Supertramp - [Breakfast in America CD1 #07] Lord Is It Mine
Electric Light Orchestra - [ELO's Greatest Hits CD1 #02] Livin' Thing
Sting - [The Dream of the Blue Turtles CD1 #10] Fortress Around Your Heart
Pink Floyd - [Wish You Were Here CD1 #04] Wish You Were Here
R.E.M. - [Out of Time CD1 #02] Losing My Religion
Moody Blues, The - [The Story of the Moody Blues - Legend of a Band CD1 #09] The Other Side of Life
Moody Blues, The - [The Story of the Moody Blues - Legend of a Band CD1 #05] Tuesday Afternoon
Moody Blues, The - [The Story of the Moody Blues - Legend of a Band CD1 #08] I Know You're Out There Somewhere
Moody Blues, The - [On the Threshold of a Dream CD1 #09] Are You Sitting Comfortably?

Still only about 1/2 way through. Haven't listened to much for a while. But makes surfing this site more enjoyable...

I blame this on @jgmann67 for putting a reference to a Pink Floyd song on a bottle label of his.


----------



## Ajmassa

Got ourselves an old school Saturday night game of Monopoly goin right now. With arguments and specific rule checks online and all! Just starting to heat up. Laying some good groundwork to take all my family's money! (Go to "nearest" railroad--nearest is up for interpretation apparently)
Popped the Nero D'Avola discussed the other day. Definitely a varietal I'll be getting again. 




Oh, and Craig, we've got some Bad Company goin for tunes.


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Oh, and Craig, we've got some Bad Company goin for tunes.


I think my library is up to about 15K songs, I know I have some Bad Company in there...not a bad choice. To me anything before 1985 is acceptable (just kidding, there are a few acceptable songs after that). I've ripped all my CDs to flac files and have them on a 2 TB passport drive I take with me when I go to our cabin. Nice to just look around the library and pick a few songs that hit my fancy depending on what and how much I'm imbibing on any evening (oh and my mood at the time).

How's the Nero D'Avola?


----------



## Ajmassa

ceeaton said:


> How's the Nero D'Avola?


 Gone!


----------



## vernsgal

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Got ourselves an old school Saturday night game of Monopoly goin right now. With arguments and specific rule checks online and all! Just starting to heat up. Laying some good groundwork to take all my family's money! (Go to "nearest" railroad--nearest is up for interpretation apparently)
> Popped the Nero D'Avola discussed the other day. Definitely a varietal I'll be getting again.
> View attachment 44598
> View attachment 44599
> 
> 
> Oh, and Craig, we've got some Bad Company goin for tunes.


This is our youngest daughter's(she's 32) absolute favorite way to spend an evening.


----------



## ibglowin

What can you drink now that you can't drink the water OR the alcohol at the resorts in Mexico! 




cmason1957 said:


> My wife and I, plus three other winemaking couples are heading to Cancun for a week long, stir on the beach, all - inclusive vacation. Turns out to be the Inaguaral International Flight for Southwest from St. Louis. They had a party at the gate, free drinks on the flight, free internet in the air. Having a great time and we haven't even gotten out of Missouri, yet.


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> What can you drink now that you can't drink the water OR the alcohol at the resorts in Mexico!


Well, we are sticking with the alcohol. We are at what apple vacation and funjet both class as a five star resort. I stay away from tequila, well mostly away. The wine comes from bottles I see them open so I think that is safe and the mojitos have been going down right fine. Valentin Imperial Riveria Maya is the name, if any one cares.


----------



## ibglowin

Stay safe and hope you have a great stay!




cmason1957 said:


> Well, we are sticking with the alcohol. We are at what apple vacation and funjet both class as a five star resort. I stay away from tequila, well mostly away. The wine comes from bottles I see them open so I think that is safe and the mojitos have been going down right fine. Valentin Imperial Riveria Maya is the name, if any one cares.


----------



## ceeaton

Did something to F'up my computer last night. So spent a good amount of time today reloading programs and making backup "images" so I wouldn't have to spend so much time reloading software next time I F-up. Listening to some AC-DC, John Mellancamp, David Bowie, etc... and sampling a few of my red wines trying to figure out what I'll be sending to @JohnT next week. Heard from my AF Son yesterday, he's doing well and probably going to Sheppard AFB to start his training. Made a ragú for dinner, turned out pretty darn good. All in all, a pretty good weekend so far. Have to get some good wifey time in since she'll be going to visit the AF son for graduation, as I'll be stuck with the other three for Thanksgiving. Not complaining, trying to find a good video to complement the popcorn next Saturday night. Youngest daughter is hoping for a Polar Express viewing.


----------



## mainshipfred

Yesterday a friend of mine who is getting ready to clear his first wine stopped so I could take ph and SO2 readings for him. He also had a lot of questions. In paticular how to read a hydrometer and adding the Sorbate. He insists on bottling per the instructions as much as I tried to talk him out of it. But here is what I got out of it. Even though my oldest wine is only 10 months old we sampled his and several of mine. Though mine wasn't yet to my liking I was pleasantly surprised how much smoother it was then his new wine, a world of difference. It is the first time I had a chance to do something like that. But what surprised me most was the tasting of my first all grape wine, Norton, about halfway through MLF. It is currently by far the best I have.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Our whisky club got together last night, did a blind tasting of 6 rye whiskies.


----------



## ceeaton

Texting the last few times as my wife boards a flight to San Antonio tonight. The oldest graduates from AF basic training later this week, and because it is Thanksgiving time, my wife could only get flights leaving tonight with a return trip Monday night. For what she paid for flight/hotel/car is what we would have paid (within $100) if we both went next week. But alas, he won't be at Lackland later next week, we'll be at Sheppard AFB to start his training. At least one of us got to go, I hope to be able to watch some of the ceremonies on a live stream they make available. Plus now I'll be able to attend, with the remaining kids, Thanksgiving put on at a local country club, paid for by Grandma. Now I have to figure out something to clean or paint or replace to make my wife happy upon her arrival home.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sorry you won't be able to see him graduate, Craig. I'm sure you'll enjoy time with the remaining family back home and will come up with some great projects to keep you occupied and the Mrs thrilled upon her return.


----------



## ibglowin

Well at least the weather will be nice for her. Congrats on the graduation!






ceeaton said:


> Texting the last few times as my wife boards a flight to San Antonio tonight. The oldest graduates from AF basic training later this week, and because it is Thanksgiving time, my wife could only get flights leaving tonight with a return trip Monday night. For what she paid for flight/hotel/car is what we would have paid (within $100) if we both went next week. But alas, he won't be at Lackland later next week, we'll be at Sheppard AFB to start his training. At least one of us got to go, I hope to be able to watch some of the ceremonies on a live stream they make available. Plus now I'll be able to attend, with the remaining kids, Thanksgiving put on at a local country club, paid for by Grandma. Now I have to figure out something to clean or paint or replace to make my wife happy upon her arrival home.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight was yet another winemaking night. I have had a batch under active fermentation every day since Nov. 4. I had gotten 200 lbs of Syrah grapes on 11/4, then I did a 2nd-run batch from those grapes. Tonight, I finally got to pick up our white juice (which came in on Sunday). I got just 6 gal. of Viognier from the Ancient Lakes AVA in WA state. 

Before dealing with the Viognier, I racked the "sloppy seconds" Syrah off the gross lees. Also the first-run Syrah settled down, so I topped the carboys off with the press wine from the first run.

The Viognier numbers seemed quite good to me. The SG was 1.100 (23.8 Brix), and the _p_H was 3.36. I haven't measured the TA yet. I hit it with 50 ppm of SO2, and I plan to pitch D47 tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

Making a couple pies today - blueberry and banana cream.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Making a couple pies today - blueberry and banana cream.



No pumpkin or pecan?


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> No pumpkin or pecan?



Someone else's job.


----------



## ibglowin

Got Brine?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Got Brine?
> 
> View attachment 44872



I hope you're putting that bad boy on the Pit Boss.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pie number 1 done:


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Pie number 1 done:


It looks too perfect to slice! Are those grapes or blueberries in there?


----------



## ibglowin

Oh yea, over a LOT of Apple. 

We are having a 2nd Indian Summer this week. Remember that at our altitude as long as its sunny it feels like10 degrees warmer than the air temp as well. We are like 15-18 degrees above normal. 

I am wearing shorts and a short sleeve shirt today! 






Boatboy24 said:


> I hope you're putting that bad boy on the Pit Boss.


----------



## ceeaton

Got back a while ago from a thanksgiving dinner I didn't have to cook! And I could have a few drinks as the young lady with her back to you (my daughter) was the designated driver. This is a partial crew, we normally do a family picture, but my Mom, now in her mid 80's and at the end of the table, forgot, and we forgot to reminder her since we were enjoying dinner an drinks so much. Very well might be the last one of these we have, so we'll have to find another venue (and money source) to host it.

On a cheerier note, my oldest brother is hosting us for a post-Christmas family get together, since my Mom is heading South to Florida for three months (Sanibel Island, as usual). That should be interesting. He lives on a hill side in the middle of nowhere, so I can see the "boys" going bear spotting on a cold winter night (after we get warmed up by drinks first).

Sorry for the lack of image quality. Didn't use the flash but not bad for my new phone (needed my daughters help to take this image, I'm hopeless).

One highlight, my oldest Son called in from San Antonio and got to speak with a bunch of his Aunts/Uncles, cousins, great Aunts and Grandparents.

Edit: just got an email from my wife. Seems that my Son's hope to go oversees has been dashed. He's now supposed to train on F-35 maintenance, not sure what part(s) of the plane, but there are only four or so bases that currently work on them, and they are all in the U.S. I know that makes my wife and daughter happy, not sure what he feels like yet...

Edit 2: Watched his graduation ceremony live on-line. Not the best picture quality, but good enough I could tell I'd rather be in San Antonio this time of the year than up here! I think I even picked him out at one point.


----------



## ibglowin

Guess where we are for a few days......... Trying to figure out how to get this whole stack of wood into our Accord! LOL Weather is to die for. Sunny and 78 for the high 47 for the low. Access to a Pit Boss K24 Kamado..........


----------



## ceeaton

Is that some mesquite? A couple of those logs would last for a good year of smoking.

Your weather sounds like Texas. Just talked with my Son and they are headed to Sea World once it opens. He said it's been pretty nice down there for the last few weeks.

Edit: on further review, is that pecan? Mesquite is much darker. Understand, I've never met a mequite or pecan tree, so one could fall on me and I wouldn't know it...or rather I could stumble into one and I still wouldn't know it.


----------



## VillaVino

ceeaton said:


> Texting the last few times as my wife boards a flight to San Antonio tonight. The oldest graduates from AF basic training later this week, and because it is Thanksgiving time, my wife could only get flights leaving tonight with a return trip Monday night. For what she paid for flight/hotel/car is what we would have paid (within $100) if we both went next week. But alas, he won't be at Lackland later next week, we'll be at Sheppard AFB to start his training. At least one of us got to go, I hope to be able to watch some of the ceremonies on a live stream they make available. Plus now I'll be able to attend, with the remaining kids, Thanksgiving put on at a local country club, paid for by Grandma. Now I have to figure out something to clean or paint or replace to make my wife happy upon her arrival home.


I was at Lackland 34 years ago at this time. They let us out of the MOB dorms to go eat Thanksgiving dinner with local families who opened up their homes to us. Sheppard is a nice AFB.


----------



## VillaVino

Having Thanksgiving dinner with the family. Our son, who is stationed at FE Warren AFB came home for a couple days. Our oldest is at Wright Patt Air Museum and saw a jet I actually flew back in the 90’s. Mid 40’s and sunny here in West central Wisconsin. Badgers are playing. Can’t get much better. Time to open up a 3 year old bottle of Marquette.


----------



## ceeaton

VillaVino said:


> Having Thanksgiving dinner with the family. Our son, who is stationed at FE Warren AFB came home for a couple days. Our oldest is at Wright Patt Air Museum and saw a jet I actually flew back in the 90’s. Mid 40’s and sunny here in West central Wisconsin. Badgers are playing. Can’t get much better. Time to open up a 3 year old bottle of Marquette.


It looks like they are just starting a new training program at Sheppard for what he's been assigned to, so they said he'll get leave from the Saturday before Christmas until just after the first of January. I'm quite excited for him to visit, but understand that things change, so I'm happily hoping at this point! I'm glad you brought out the "good stuff", I'm learning to take advantage of when they get to come home, I really miss him (my back misses him even more).

My parents were in San Marcos (both were in the AF, my Mom a nurse, my Dad a doctor). They met in Philadelphia and started dating in Texas. But I think that was back in the early 50's. My Dad died before my Son who is down there now was born (about 11 months before), but my Mom is still "kicking" and enjoying the fact that my Son is in her old stomping grounds. I just hope he doesn't meet anyone too quickly to screw up his life, yet.


----------



## ceeaton

Planning a long awaited Christmas video fest with my youngest daughter. I know she's missing my wife being gone all week, so I promised some popcorn and a video of her choice. I was hoping to get Polar Express, but I think she has other plans. I know she's looking forward to it, which warms my heart, since my wife would usually have the honors. Nice to know she likes spending time with Dad! Just so she doesn't make me dress up in those Elf jammies...

And, what is the best wine with popcorn, or should I stick with beer?


----------



## Ajmassa

Music & Merlot tonight! Lots of local wine events at wineries/vineyards around here. I mean, this is the garden state after all. 
Tonight is Hopewell Valley Vineyards. Live acoustic sets with brick oven pizzas paired with their wines. 
I love wine, love brick oven pies, and acoustic tunes so this one was a no brainer. (Will need restraint as I’ve been known to try and coerce the band to let me jump in for a song after a few. Jamming ‘Little Pink Houses’ with the band after I clumsily kicked out the extension cord cutting them off mid-song at the Elk Mt ski lodge bar was a night to remember!)


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> And, what is the best wine with popcorn, or should I stick with beer?



Pinot Grigio? Maybe a Viognier or a slightly off dry, fruity white would be my initial choice.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL yea, staying for a few days down with our friends who own the 25 acre pecan farm. 1st pic is a panorama of part of the orchard. They are drying still and usually harvest in the January-February time frame. Told my good friend here that I had been cheating on him with some apple wood this Summer. He needs to woo me back over to pecan. He said that would not be a problem! LOL Coming home with a full trunk I think. 



ceeaton said:


> Is that some mesquite? A couple of those logs would last for a good year of smoking.
> 
> Your weather sounds like Texas. Just talked with my Son and they are headed to Sea World once it opens. He said it's been pretty nice down there for the last few weeks.
> 
> Edit: on further review, is that pecan? Mesquite is much darker. Understand, I've never met a mequite or pecan tree, so one could fall on me and I wouldn't know it...or rather I could stumble into one and I still wouldn't know it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Boatboy24 said:


> Pinot Grigio? Maybe a Viognier or a slightly off dry, fruity white would be my initial choice.



Oh, never mind. You need a big, buttery Chardonnay.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> LOL yea, staying for a few days down with our friends who own the 25 acre pecan farm. 1st pic is a panorama of part of the orchard. They are drying still and usually harvest in the January-February time frame. Told my good friend here that I had been cheating on him with some apple wood this Summer. He needs to woo me back over to pecan. He said that would not be a problem! LOL Coming home with a full trunk I think.



I love both pecan AND apple. Apple more for poultry and maybe in combo with hickory or something else for pork. Pecan is awesome on beef.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Oh, never mind. You need a big, buttery Chardonnay.


I have a Chardonnay that @jgmann67 gave me, not sure if it is buttery or not. It's in the fridge and cold, so I'll go for that! I have a Pinot Grigio and a Viognier in there too, so I think if one doesn't suit my fancy, I'll move onto the next. Just have to be coherent enough to drive my daughter to work at 5:30 am tomorrow. Guess that means I shouldn't polish off all three bottles. If I did my wife would get mad because she wants to try the Chardonnay.

Oh well. If it's good and I finish it, I can always barter one of the kids for another bottle. Jim has a big enough house to take a few more kids in...


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> LOL yea, staying for a few days down with our friends who own the 25 acre pecan farm. 1st pic is a panorama of part of the orchard. They are drying still and usually harvest in the January-February time frame. Told my good friend here that I had been cheating on him with some apple wood this Summer. He needs to woo me back over to pecan. He said that would not be a problem! LOL Coming home with a full trunk I think.


I used to use a lot of apple and hickory on my chicken. Reserved the mesquite for beef and lamb. The hickory can get pretty intense if you use too much on chicken. Then a couple of years ago I saw a post where you were using pecan, saw some chunks on sale at our local hardware store, and gave them a try. More flavor than the apple, but less harsh than too much hickory. I actually like it better with salmon than the apple wood. I can never thank you enough for posting that (so that I'd experiment with the pecan). I'm sure my son who scarfs up all the salmon I smoke cook would thank you too!


----------



## bkisel

After church I'm heading down to Fulton County, PA to hunt some family property with my black powder.50 caliber side lock. I expect to have a twelve pointer on the ground no later than 10 minutes into first shooting light Monday morning. Am I setting my expectations to low?


----------



## skyfire322

Starting my Riesling, then playing with the drumline I'm in for the local basketball team, and finally winding down with some Steelers football.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sunny and mid-50s today. Time to get the outdoor Christmas decorations up.


----------



## skyfire322

Boatboy24 said:


> Sunny and mid-50s today. Time to get the outdoor Christmas decorations up.


Another chilly day in Virginia I see


----------



## Rodnboro

ceeaton said:


> Planning a long awaited Christmas video fest with my youngest daughter. I know she's missing my wife being gone all week, so I promised some popcorn and a video of her choice. I was hoping to get Polar Express, but I think she has other plans. I know she's looking forward to it, which warms my heart, since my wife would usually have the honors. Nice to know she likes spending time with Dad! Just so she doesn't make me dress up in those Elf jammies...
> 
> And, what is the best wine with popcorn, or should I stick with beer?



Maybe a buttery Chardonnay [emoji3]


----------



## Rodnboro

Rodnboro said:


> Maybe a buttery Chardonnay [emoji3]



Ok, I didn't scroll down to see Boatboy's quote.


----------



## Rodnboro

A new adventure unfolds. Two weeks ago, I retired from Ga Dept of Corrections after 30 years of service. I've enjoyed my 2 week retirement [emoji3] and will be starting another full time job tomorrow morning. Completely different work with all new people. Let's see what happens.


----------



## Alan tate

mainshipfred said:


> I have 4 equal 6 gallon buckets of Norton from grapes using 4 different yeasts with the same nutrients Each bucket is filled to about 5 gallons. I innoculated last Wednesday. They all stopped at 1.002 - 1.004. What do you think is up? The temp has been 75*.


What was the sg when you started.


----------



## Alan tate

What is norton from grapes


----------



## sour_grapes

Alan tate said:


> What is norton from grapes



Norton is a variety of grape.


----------



## sour_grapes

Here is what I am NOT doing today. Today, I am not fermenting anything in primary.

From Nov. 4 until last night, I have had something in primary continuously. First, Syrah from grapes. Then, a batch of sloppy seconds from the Syrah. Finally, at that point my Viognier juice bucket had come in. Everything is now in secondary. (In the case of the first-run Syrah, it is literally in secondary, as the MLF buggies are bubbling away. The rest are in "secondary," that is, finishing up AF.) 

I am kinda happy to not have open juice bubbling away; can't believe I am saying this, but it was starting to get old!


----------



## mainshipfred

I am kinda happy to not have open juice bubbling away; can't believe I am saying this, but it was starting to get old![/QUOTE]

I felt the same way when my first all grape batch was finished. Today since I have a lot of sediment in my Norton. I'm going to rack and add some of the sediment to my Syrah, still keeping a good bit of sediment in the Norton until the first of the year to make sure MLF completes. I could never get the MLF started in the spring Syrah so with a couple rackings there isn't much sediment left. I may also put some of the sediment in the fall Barbera which also isn't showing any signs of MLF starting and was all juice.

As far as feeling the same way I still can't wait for spring.


----------



## stickman

I'm just cleaning up the wine room today, I've got about 70gal of wine still yet to bottle, would like to get it done some time next week. Holy........I also have 1000lbs of frozen must arriving next week!


----------



## ibglowin

Good Morning Kauai! My view for the next week.  There is Pacific Ocean in the not too distance in the mid right hand side of the pic.


----------



## ibglowin

One of these "fine" aircraft left us stranded at LAX for 9 hours......... Supposed to get in to Kauai at noon on an 8AM flight. Made it finally at 10PM last night....... Still feels worth the wait this morning for some reason!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> One of these "fine" aircraft left us stranded at LAX for 9 hours......... Supposed to get in to Kauai at noon on an 8AM flight. Made it finally at 10PM last night....... Still feels worth the wait this morning for some reason!




777?


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> 777?



My money is '67. Almost the same as the page number of this thread!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> My money is '67. Almost the same as the page number of this thread!



Is the 767 a wide-body? I thought the second pic was the triple 7 based on the wide body and seat-back screens.

Edit: never mind - I see the 767 IS a wide body.


----------



## ibglowin

Yea, top pic was a "vintage" 767-300. Broke down immediately after we pushed. We had to be rebooked this time through Honolulu (much more passenger traffic) and this plane was a brand spanking new Airbus A330. Super quiet. They gave us an upgraded coach class seat assignment with longer legroom which was actually pretty nice.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

My wife and I have wanted a fireplace in our living room for a long time, so I'm adding it in this week.
Got a used direct vent natural gas unit. Spent Friday using a rotary drill and chisel to break a 10" hole in the side of our house. Ran the exhaust there and terminated. Today I hooked up the gas to check for leaks and all good so far. 
Need to finish a couple bits of framing tomorrow then start prepping for the stone work.


----------



## Julie

Rodnboro said:


> A new adventure unfolds. Two weeks ago, I retired from Ga Dept of Corrections after 30 years of service. I've enjoyed my 2 week retirement [emoji3] and will be starting another full time job tomorrow morning. Completely different work with all new people. Let's see what happens.



Congrats on the retirement and good luck on the new job!!!


----------



## vernsgal

sour_grapes said:


> Here is what I am NOT doing today. Today, I am not fermenting anything in primary.



Lol wish I could say the same! Actually..I wish I had built a bigger lab sometimes! Today I got 3 of these racked and hopefully get the other 4 done tomorrow


----------



## Boatboy24

You've got your hands full there, Kim!


----------



## Ajmassa

Today I’m hurting. My annual Breaking in of a new pair of RedWings. Few days of excruciating pain for a year of comfort! 
Trick for redwings is to always go at least 1/2 size smaller. A necessary evil.


----------



## vernsgal

Boatboy24 said:


> You've got your hands full there, Kim!



Hahaha.Yup! I'm making up for some lost time this year


----------



## wpt-me

I racked/stabilized an apple wine and added k-meta a blueberry pomegranate.

Bill


----------



## Boatboy24

Holiday horse and carriage rides through the neighborhood this morning. 32 degrees and snowing - perfect weather to get into the holiday groove.


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> Holiday horse and carriage rides through the neighborhood this morning. 32 degrees and snowing - perfect weather to get into the holiday groove.



Pulling the kids on sleds, or an actual horse&buggy?
(For whatever reason we’ve always referred to them as buggy)


----------



## Boatboy24

Carriage. Buggy. I dunno. Here's what we were in. It can seat 10+ people.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Carriage. Buggy. I dunno. Here's what we were in. It can seat 10+ people.


I was about to ask if they had a designated pooper scooper person, but now I see the proactive solution hanging on the back end (the horses, not your dudes).

I like your youngests' hat/beard combo. I could go clean shaven if I had that (I maintain the beard for warmth in the winter, laziness in the summer).


----------



## Ajmassa

Coolest kids hat/facewarmer EVER!


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Coolest kids hat/facewarmer EVER!


If the top was red, and the bottom (beard/face warmer) white, I'd buy one!

If it had eight strands at the bottom, he'd resemble an octopus that likes to ski.

Okay, time for me to go and compensate for a crooked trunk. The youngest is getting restless for "her" fresh cut tree. Maybe I should make her pay for it if it is her tree? (Actually same as last year, $40, not too shabby, though that would be a nice case of beer or a bottle of a decent wine).


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Coolest kids hat/facewarmer EVER!



He's always complaining his face is cold. I said "I'll take care of that". 

Plenty of options @ Amazon. Search for 'beard face mask'.


----------



## sour_grapes

Looks like a ghillie suit!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> He's always complaining his face is cold. I said "I'll take care of that".
> 
> Plenty of options @ Amazon. Search for 'beard face mask'.


Oooooh, that has possibilities!


----------



## ceeaton

Got done setting up the crooked tree and decorating it. My daughter Facetimed my oldest in Wichita Falls to try and include him. My wife has vibes that he's really missing home. I listen to those as she's never been far off. I get to pick him up at BWI two Fridays from now, really looking forward to it. He gave me a "tour" of his room. The highlight was the locker that his roomy has locked with snacks in it. I guess if you don't do that, others will come in the room and pilfer the snacks when the room is unoccupied.


----------



## ceeaton

The tree is up, lights on, and decorated. My jobs are done for the holidays, other than preparing wines for visits, maybe bottling a few, and cooking meals (especially for my oldest when he gets home). So far we have an eye round roast to be done on the grill, chicken parm, beef stew, grilled salmon and fried chicken fingers and tilapia. Oh and "real" eggs, he doesn't appreciate the powdered ones.


----------



## vernsgal

[QUOTE

View attachment 45199
[/QUOTE]
It's from the movie "Pirates of the Caribbean, Davey Jones
"


----------



## Boatboy24

Kim: aside from the warm face, that's why he likes it so much.


----------



## Boatboy24

Due to the weather, a lot of our activities were cancelled yesterday. But not the most fun ones. As noted earlier, we did horse and carriage rides through the neighborhood in the snow. Our HOA puts this on every year and along with the weather, it was a great way to get our holiday on - to start. After that we got two trees up and decorated. And to top the day off, Mrs Boatboy and I met up with a couple of my dearest friends at a new (but gigantic) local brewery. Live music and great beers. A huge outdoor area full of fire pits, heaters and, you guessed it: igloos. These aren't much more than clear plastic domes, but what fun we had. Nice heater in there and each comes with wait staff assigned. We ate, drank and laughed in the comfort of our igloo while the snow finally tapered off. A wonderful winter day. 

This afternoon, Dad's coming over and we're going to do some blending trials on the 2016 Lanza wines. Bottling over the holidays.


----------



## mainshipfred

And to top the day off, Mrs Boatboy and I met up with a couple of my dearest friends at a new (but gigantic) local brewery. 

I assume you went to 2 Silos. Haven't been there yet but it seems they do it up right. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> And to top the day off, Mrs Boatboy and I met up with a couple of my dearest friends at a new (but gigantic) local brewery.
> 
> I assume you went to 2 Silos. Haven't been there yet but it seems they do it up right. Glad you had a good time.



Yep, 2 Silos. Our second time there - first was opening weekend and it was mobbed. I'm anxious for the restaurant to open in the barn. I'm still shaking my head. I watched that land for years, as it is less than 3 miles from our old house. Always knew someone would take that barn and those silos and do something great with it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Honoring our veterans tomorrow and helping out with Wreaths Across America at Arlington National Cemetery. Early to bed, early to rise.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> ... Early to bed, early to rise.


Are you healthy, wealthy and wise today?

Making some cookies for a lunch we'll have after church tomorrow. The kids are putting on a play for the service (it's actually the whole service) and we are to supply some cookies. Also getting grain ground, yeast starters started, water pre-boiled, etc to make a batch of beer tomorrow. Should be fun, hope it is like riding a bike and I don't forget how to make an all grain batch!


----------



## vernsgal

wrapping a few gifts and making peanut brittle is my plans for today


----------



## Boatboy24

Another outing with the Cub Scouts today - headed down to the Bureau of Engraving and Printing.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Another outing with the Cub Scouts today - headed down to the Bureau of Engraving and Printing.



Is this you and the Den Mother?


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Got the fireplace finished up over the weekend, all grouted. just need to finish the wood trim around the TV.
We're building shelving on either side too, but that can wait until after the holidays.


----------



## sour_grapes

I have the first video for you for the TV:


----------



## Boatboy24

Taking a certification exam today. Then off to Costco for the Christmas tenderloin, along with picking up a few gifts at other places. Then I'm on vacation for the rest of the year.


----------



## ibglowin

I hear these are quite tasty........






Boatboy24 said:


> Taking a certification exam today. Then off to Costco for the Christmas tenderloin, along with picking up a few gifts at other places. Then I'm on vacation for the rest of the year.


----------



## cmason1957

ibglowin said:


> I hear these are quite tasty........
> 
> View attachment 45438



Wow, I don't believe I have ever paid any where near to $83/lb for beef and I have had some really, really good beef. Now Rib Eye is just about my favorite cut of steak, but even at that. I think I would have to pass.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I hear these are quite tasty........
> 
> View attachment 45438



Such a good deal, I got two!!


----------



## Kraffty

Boatboy24 said:


> Such a good deal, I got two!!


you could grind one and make a killer meat loaf!


----------



## Julie

Kraffty said:


> you could grind one and make a killer meat loaf!



Lol, good comment!


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> you could grind one and make a killer meat loaf!



Burger night!!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

sour_grapes said:


> I have the first video for you for the TV:




As requested...


----------



## sour_grapes

Where is the quadruple-like button?!?!


----------



## ceeaton

Leaving in about half an hour to make the short (1.5 hour one way) trek to pick up my eldest Son at BWI, his flight is due in around 10:57 am this morning. Yikes, just checked and his flight just departed and they are expecting it to arrive at 10:38 am ... time to pack up and go get some gas, though I should wait to fill up, it's cheaper in Maryland. He'll have to return to Sheppard AFB New Years Day, so I nice lengthy stay that we are all excited about.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Leaving in about half an hour to make the short (1.5 hour one way) trek to pick up my eldest Son at BWI, his flight is due in around 10:57 am this morning. Yikes, just checked and his flight just departed and they are expecting it to arrive at 10:38 am ... time to pack up and go get some gas, though I should wait to fill up, it's cheaper in Maryland. He'll have to return to Sheppard AFB New Years Day, so I nice lengthy stay that we are all excited about.



I'm sure the whole family is excited. Enjoy your time together!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm sure the whole family is excited. Enjoy your time together!


When we came home (we made a little better time than we expected), my daughter saw my car (school let out early today, so they were all home) and I wish I could have had a picture of her big grin as she almost wiped out running up the side of the yard from the neighbors house to meet the car. 

I have already received my Christmas present for this year, and a priceless one at that!


----------



## ceeaton

....
When I was a child I caught a fleeting glimpse
Out of the corner of my eye
I turned to look but it was gone
I cannot put my finger on it now
The child is grown
The dream is gone
I have become comfortably numb

I guess the Dornfelder is getting pretty good...

Addition:
Hey you, don't help them to bury the light
Don't give in without a fight
...
Hey you, don't tell me there's no hope at all
Together we stand, divided we fall


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> Leaving in about half an hour to make the short (1.5 hour one way) trek to pick up my eldest Son at BWI, his flight is due in around 10:57 am this morning. Yikes, just checked and his flight just departed and they are expecting it to arrive at 10:38 am ... time to pack up and go get some gas, though I should wait to fill up, it's cheaper in Maryland. He'll have to return to Sheppard AFB New Years Day, so I nice lengthy stay that we are all excited about.



Well Merry Christmas to you and your family. Very nice present.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sewer line blocked again - waiting for the plumber. Was hoping to wait until Spring to replace it, but it looks like it might be a belated Christmas gift instead. We are supposed to have 18 here for Christmas - looks like we might change venues to my sister's place. 

@mainshipfred : I will probably call your friend for an estimate on Tuesday.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Sewer line blocked again - waiting for the plumber. Was hoping to wait until Spring to replace it, but it looks like it might be a belated Christmas gift instead. We are supposed to have 18 here for Christmas - looks like we might change venues to my sister's place.
> 
> @mainshipfred : I will probably call your friend for an estimate on Tuesday.


I guess a port-o-potty is out of the question? They have deluxe models now with heat. All kidding aside, I had Roto-rooter out once after a toilet flush made a geyser out of my washing machine drain tube, no fun, especially over the holidays. Hope all goes well and the estimate is palatable.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I guess a port-o-potty is out of the question? They have deluxe models now with heat. All kidding aside, I had Roto-rooter out once after a toilet flush made a geyser out of my washing machine drain tube, no fun, especially over the holidays. Hope all goes well and the estimate is palatable.



No Don's Johns for us. This has never been more meaningful though.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Sewer line blocked again - waiting for the plumber. Was hoping to wait until Spring to replace it, but it looks like it might be a belated Christmas gift instead. We are supposed to have 18 here for Christmas - looks like we might change venues to my sister's place.




Oh, jeez. That's terrible.

Just tell everyone to "hold it" until they get back to their own house -- problem solved!


----------



## Boatboy24

Got all 4 of the 2016's racked today, in preparation for bottling in a few weeks. Tomorrow, I'll check pH and add SO2 as needed. All are tasting quite good.

Now doing something I haven't done in a long time - watch my Giants playing with a lead. Extra special that its against the Redskins. But they are hurting their position in the draft...


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Dishwasher croaked last night, horrible grinding noise from the motor.
So off to lowes at 8am tday and got a new one. This one is much quieter and easier to service. The old one you needed a bunch of tools to disassemble the filter to clean it. New one just twists out, rinse, replace.


----------



## roboto65

Sitting on the boat "work" waiting on a barge to finish discharging and waiting till Tuesday morning to get home and rack and bottle some beer and wine..


----------



## mainshipfred

roboto65 said:


> Sitting on the boat "work" waiting on a barge to finish discharging and waiting till Tuesday morning to get home and rack and bottle some beer and wine..



I grew up in a small mill town South of Pittsburgh. Growing up I always wanted to get a job on a tugboat. Never happened though.


----------



## ceeaton

Just said goodbye to my Son after a 10 day stay, that was hard. Wifey driving him down to BWI to catch his flight this afternoon. May get lucky and see him in six months or so. Meanwhile I noticed it was rather quiet this morning when I got out of the shower. Upon further review I realized that the house fan had shut off. So I checked the settings to make sure it was on ON and not AUTO (I run it continuously), then found a tripped breaker for the inside part of the system. Had to reset it one more time about an hour later, and now am trying to figure out when the circuit is getting overloaded. Ran for a while on emergency heat, not problems. The system made it through a normal defrost cycle just fine. Not sure what's going on. Could be a breaker starting to go bad (50 amp). So left a message for a service call tomorrow, meanwhile I'll try a few things while I'm doing some wine racking and meal planning for tonight. Won't feel good until it is solved. Can't really go to work, if it trips after we leave in the morning, I'll have frozen pipes by the time I get home (was zero out this morning). Guess it has taken my mind off my son leaving, which is a good thing...I do miss him already!


----------



## mainshipfred

Went to my shop yesterday to tweek some peach and bottle some Mosti Amarosso. When I got there my shop unit heater wasn't working. Thought it might be the thermocouple but couldn't find one that would work. Today I went to 2 Lowes and 3 Home Depots and finally found one I could make work. Waiting for the shop to heat up a little then maybe do my wine chores.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> Went to my shop yesterday to tweek some peach and bottle some Mosti Amarosso. When I got there my shop unit heater wasn't working. Thought it might be the thermocouple but couldn't find one that would work. Today I went to 2 Lowes and 3 Home Depots and finally found one I could make work. Waiting for the shop to heat up a little then maybe do my wine chores.


I have a basement full of wine and some beer on tap, plus all the food you can eat if you want to come trouble shoot my issue!


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> I have a basement full of wine and some beer on tap, plus all the food you can eat if you want to come trouble shoot my issue!



OK, see you in an hour or two.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Went to my shop yesterday to tweek some peach and bottle some Mosti Amarosso. When I got there my shop unit heater wasn't working. Thought it might be the thermocouple but couldn't find one that would work. Today I went to 2 Lowes and 3 Home Depots and finally found one I could make work. Waiting for the shop to heat up a little then maybe do my wine chores.



Unintentional cold stabilizing, eh?


----------



## Boatboy24

A bit of a sleepless night last night. Got my domestic chores done and am now hunkering down with the Winter Classic and perhaps a cat nap. Have a smallish (~5.2lb) bird to throw in the oven later. Was going to do it on the Performer, but the combo of a high temp of 20 and my lack of sleep have me feeling pretty lazy.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> A bit of a sleepless night last night. Got my domestic chores done and am now hunkering down with the Winter Classic and perhaps a cat nap. Have a smallish (~5.2lb) bird to throw in the oven later. Was going to do it on the Performer, but the combo of a high temp of 20 and my lack of sleep have me feeling pretty lazy.


Toss your bird in a dutch oven and do 'er slow. That's what I'm about to do with a hunk 'o pork loin, center cut. Easy, very little "tending", quick clean up, juicy meat. I will wrap the loin in some bacon to glaze the meat with some nice smokey fat, ummm, pork fat!

I've racked six wines today, need to do a few more and maybe, finally, bottle the cheap apple wine. Will make for a nice aroma (the pork) while I'm AIO'ing a few more batches.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Toss your bird in a dutch oven and do 'er slow.



Never thought to do the bird in the DO. Started looking into it, and the few ideas that interested me will take 3-5 hours. I'm definitely going to save that for a time when I start earlier. Thanks for the suggestion. But I did do one thing I've not done before. Normally, I buy big birds (7+lbs) and break out the roasting pan and rack. Overkill for this one, so I'm using the CI skillet. A few carrots, celery and onion in the bottom to keep the bird off out of the juices, a little Stubbs chicken rub and we were off to the races. House smells great.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Never thought to do the bird in the DO. Started looking into it, and the few ideas that interested me will take 3-5 hours. I'm definitely going to save that for a time when I start earlier. Thanks for the suggestion. But I did do one thing I've not done before. Normally, I buy big birds (7+lbs) and break out the roasting pan and rack. Overkill for this one, so I'm using the CI skillet. A few carrots, celery and onion in the bottom to keep the bird off out of the juices, a little Stubbs chicken rub and we were off to the races. House smells great.


The size bird you have is textbook size for a beer can chicken. I've done those in the crockpot too, though there are no crispy goodies if you do it that way. I think you could have pushed the limits and got it done in the DO in 2 1/2 hours, I've done it and it has turned out really well. The larger 8 lbs or so birds seem to take 3 to 3 1/2 hours, but not at a really low temperature. Beef and pork seem to benefit more with the lower cooking temperatures. Oh, almost forgot, chicken parm in a covered DO is just to die for, so tender you can "cut" it with a fork.


----------



## ceeaton

Got up early (4:45 am) to take a shower and drive my daughter to work. Hit the Giant on the way back for Saturday morning bargains, then the Weis in East Berlin. Sirloin pork rib roast for $1.29/lb, 1/2 turkey bone in breast $1.29/lb, chicken wings $0.49/lb, cryovac corn beef brisket, 50% off, thin sliced sirloin beef for steak sandwiches $3.99/lb, London broil buy one get one free. Almost didn't have room in the fridge, I love after holiday meat sales!

After getting a haircut, filling the propane (should have done it in the reverse order), started a batch of what turned out to be American Pale Ale (got more grain than the English bitter recipe, brain fart I guess). Cooking it now out in the garage, only problem is that the water lines to my immersion wort chiller keep freezing up. Might have to perch it up on some bricks and let the wind and 15*F temps cool it down. Guess there aren't too many rouge wild yeasties floating around in the wind today. Planning on cheese steak sandwiches tonight, too cold to be grilling in the wind. I'll do the chicken wings tomorrow, supposed to be calm and 22*F, a heat wave!




Edit: 2 1/2 hours of "natural" cooling and the wort is only down to 120*F, at the bottom of the pot. So if you ever get stuck in the middle of nowhere on a cold winters night, make sure you have a hot pot of wort in the trunk of your car to help keep you warm.


----------



## cmason1957

Bottling my two carboys of Amarone. This is the En Premiere one that came with both grapeskins and raisins. It was started about a year ago. A total of 61 3/4 bottles. Such a shame, that 3/4 will taste quite nice tonight with supper.


----------



## kire

I was a busy boy today. Started all of the following:

- Master Vintner Limited Edition: Jolie Sauvignon Blanc
- RJS En Primeur Winery Series Trio White
- RJ Spagnols Toasted Caramel Port 
- RJ Spagnols Black Forest Port


----------



## Boatboy24

NOT freezing. I have to admit, at 18F outside when I woke up, it felt rather toasty getting out of bed this morning.


----------



## mainshipfred

Not sure about today but this weekend is reserved for winemaking. Saturday is my first Commercial Winemaking Class and yesterday I received my AIO. I have to admit Steve is pretty clever with his headspace eliminator. A lot simpler then I expected it to be.


----------



## wpt-me

Back sweetening an Apple wine using frozen concentrate. Hope to get it to 1.005 - 1.010 s.g.
A nice semi sweet wine.

Bill


----------



## Boatboy24

Getting my geek on. My oldest and I decided a while back that we should build a PC. So over a few months, we acquired parts, the last of which arrived last week. Over the weekend we started assembling everything and finished that up on Monday night. With only one hiccup (didn't plug in power to the CPU), we were ready to install Windows 10 (we can get it free for students in the county schools). Got Windows done on Tuesday and have been playing a little each night. Son had a wireless mouse and I let him borrow a keyboard I have and use with a not-too-often-used computer. I raided other areas to pull a rarely used, small flat screen TV for a monitor. But my son really wanted a 'gaming' keyboard. Well, I found a setup on WalMart's web site that included a keyboard, mouse, mouse pad and headset. Originally $199, this was a Black Friday special for $99. They now have it for $89 and were offering another $40 off if you bought online and picked up in store. Fortunately, our local had a couple in stock. So I got $200 worth or peripherals for $50. I'm not sure if I'm happier or my son is. 

PS: building a PC was fun, and much easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> PS: building a PC was fun, and much easier than I thought it would be.


I remember building two a few years ago (probably 8 or 9) with my oldest Son. Good learning experience for me, oh, I meant him...

A true screen shot of some fun weather coming our way (can't get the screen capture function to work with private browsing mode). I live at the lake just to the left of the cursor in the middle of the screen. Under a warning for 60 mph winds and up to 3/4 inch hail. Doesn't look all that bad on the radar shot, but it is winter (and I did hear some thunder in the distance when I went out to make sure my car windows were in the "up" position). Was 66*F when I left work today. Supposed to be in the mid 30's and dropping throughout the day tomorrow with a 20 mph wind to encourage me to make a batch of beer rather quickly. Expect it to be around 10*F on Sunday morning, yikes, so much for smoking some ribs on the Weber.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I remember building two a few years ago (probably 8 or 9) with my oldest Son. Good learning experience for me, oh, I meant him...
> 
> A true screen shot of some fun weather coming our way (can't get the screen capture function to work with private browsing mode). I live at the lake just to the left of the cursor in the middle of the screen. Under a warning for 60 mph winds and up to 3/4 inch hail. Doesn't look all that bad on the radar shot, but it is winter (and I did hear some thunder in the distance when I went out to make sure my car window were in the "up" position). Was 66*F when I left work today. Supposed to be in the mid 30's and dropping throughout the day tomorrow with a 20 mph wind to encourage me to make a batch of beer rather quickly. Expect it to be around 10*F on Sunday morning, yikes, so much for smoking some ribs on the Weber.



Started pouring here about 3 minutes ago - out of nowhere. A few hours ago, my son and I were out in the yard throwing the baseball around in 70 degree weather. It was glorious. This morning, I went for a run in 65 degree weather. Also glorious. Sunday - a high of 29. 

Craig: don't sweat the weather (pardon the pun). This is a great time to cold smoke some bacon.


----------



## ceeaton

Just watched the Philadelphia Eagles pull off a win with defense. Nicky Football did pretty well, but special teams dropped the ball a few times. Nice to see they have advanced past my early season expectations. Almost don't want them to win next week, worried they are due another embarrassing loss in the near future. Go figure, this will be the year they pull of a championship. It's been a long wait since 1960 (two years before I came into this world).

DId make a batch of beer today, a Sierra Nevada pale ale clone. Will be ready to tap if the Eagles do make it to the "big" game.

E-A-G-L-E-S...Eagles!


----------



## Ajmassa

ceeaton said:


> Just watched the Philadelphia Eagles pull off a win with defense. Nicky Football did pretty well, but special teams dropped the ball a few times. Nice to see they have advanced past my early season expectations. Almost don't want them to win next week, worried they are due another embarrassing loss in the near future. Go figure, this will be the year they pull of a championship. It's been a long wait since 1960 (two years before I came into this world).
> 
> DId make a batch of beer today, a Sierra Nevada pale ale clone. Will be ready to tap if the Eagles do make it to the "big" game.
> 
> E-A-G-L-E-S...Eagles!



How bout them Iggles??!!!
I never doubted them! Just kidding I wrote em off after Wentz went down. Like a true fan! Lol. Game 1 loss? They stink. Going 0-16. Game 1 win? 16-0 Super Bowl baby! 
Championship Game! Let’s do this!


----------



## sour_grapes

It is SO good to see someone write "Iggles"!! 
Yeah, I didn't really expect them to win today. Not often the #1 seed is the underdog! But I am very pleased. Now, on to next week, see if they can scrap by another game...

Wasn't really clear to me -- How did the Giants fare this year? Usually @JohnT or @Boatboy24 will keep us filled in, but I haven't heard anything. Does anyone know how the G-men did this year?


----------



## Ajmassa

Let’s have some class now Paul. No need to rub it in. I think Boatboy24 is still recovering from his beloved nationals playoff run and might be easily set off!
Ps. Giants suck


----------



## sour_grapes

I was trying to be subtle. Did I not succeed? Tut tut.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> It is SO good to see someone write "Iggles"!!
> Yeah, I didn't really expect them to win today. Not often the #1 seed is the underdog! But I am very pleased. Now, on to next week, see if they can scrap by another game...
> 
> Wasn't really clear to me -- How did the Giants fare this year? Usually @JohnT or @Boatboy24 will keep us filled in, but I haven't heard anything. Does anyone know how the G-men did this year?



They did better than almost anyone in securing a top draft pick.

At least the Patriots won.


----------



## mainshipfred

I received my AIO on Monday. Yesterday I racked 9 carboys in probably under 2 hours including cleaning. Today I bottled 67 bottles. 5 of Amorosso, 6 Pinot Noir and a 2 gallon experimental blend of Syrah and a Red Blend That AIO is a wonderful addition to the winery. I have to agree with others I could kit myself in the butt for not getting it sooner.


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> It is SO good to see someone write "Iggles"!!
> Yeah, I didn't really expect them to win today. Not often the #1 seed is the underdog! But I am very pleased. Now, on to next week, see if they can scrap by another game...
> 
> Wasn't really clear to me -- How did the Giants fare this year? Usually @JohnT or @Boatboy24 will keep us filled in, but I haven't heard anything. Does anyone know how the G-men did this year?


My neighbor Jay is from Brooklyn. Normally there is a blow up NY Giant "doll", as I call it, set up on Sundays in front of his house. Can't say I saw it too much this year. We took his daughter to church this morning and upon eating lunch she asked when the Giants game was on today. I had to tell her that it's playoff time and the Giants didn't make the playoffs this year. She asked more questions and I gave her a few to ask her Dad about upon her return home...

I'm sure I'll hear about it tomorrow if I see him.

GO IGGLES!

I'll be curious to hear the explanation at work tomorrow of how the Steelers let down their end of the "all PA" Superbowl today.


----------



## sour_grapes

Tonight, I am working on the @JohnT Family cure for the common cold. (But I am using a sauna.) Here's mud in your eye!


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching Planet Earth II on Netflix with my youngest. I thought the cinematography on the original was great. This is amazing. Not sure how they got this footage without snakebites, animal attacks, etc.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Watching Planet Earth II on Netflix with my youngest. I thought the cinematography on the original was great. This is amazing. Not sure how they got this footage without snakebites, animal attacks, etc.



I love this series! They do a great job. There’s a show, behind the scenes sort, where they have animated crocodile cameras to get amongst the crocs, animated penguins in the penguin colonies, etc. Amazing work, thousands of man hours spent for short but incredible footage.


----------



## Boatboy24

Final SO2 measurements/adjustments on the 2016's this morning. Then basketball and putting away the rest of the Christmas deco that was taken down, but not put away. Also trying to finalize Pinewood Derby car builds - race is on Tuesday!


----------



## mainshipfred

cmason1957 said:


> View attachment 45754
> 
> 
> Bottling my two carboys of Amarone. This is the En Premiere one that came with both grapeskins and raisins. It was started about a year ago. A total of 61 3/4 bottles. Such a shame, that 3/4 will taste quite nice tonight with supper.



I see you have a head space eliminator. I just got mine and when I remove it the bulb stays collapsed. There is always a vaccum when I remove it and have to play with it to get it to it's original shape which is not a good indicator. Do you have the same issue?


----------



## ceeaton

In a holding pattern waiting for the stove and kitchen. The girls (wifey, daughter and friend) are making cookies this morning. So I did a few wine chores (tasting and topping) while waiting to continue with my Sierra Nevada pale ale try #2 batch (extended mash in a cooler, still at 152*F, started around 155). Hope to shortly (ehem, honey, are you done yet?) continue with my beer batch. Should be able to fit in some cooking during the sparge and boil. Not sure if I'm making chicken parm or GF lasagna (Barilla has some new no-cook GF lasagna noodles I want to try). Either way I need to whip up a batch of a slow cooked ragú sauce they normally expect with a pasta dish. Feeling nice outside (supposed to reach around 50*F), so most of the snow should be melted by the end of the day (whoo ho!).


----------



## Ajmassa

Caught the perfect weather up at Elk Mt. today. Sunny and not freezing! Should be a good day.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ended up having time to get a run in and throw the baseball around with my oldest in the front yard. 60F and sunny day - gorgeous!


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey started classes last week, so I get the kitchen all to myself in the evening (cook kids dinner, clean up kids dishes, got 2 hrs to kill after that before my bride arrives home). Bottled up a batch of SE International Brunello w/skins kit started 2/22/2016. Got 24 x 750 ml + 11 x 375 ml bottles, plus a full glass to sample. A very smooth wine though it still has some kit taste to me. Been drinking a small glass of tart cherry juice every day, so I know for sure this has a bit of dark cherry flavor to it, but much drier than the cherry juice in a good way.


----------



## Boatboy24

Doing some prep so Dad and I can bottle at least half of the 2016's next Saturday. That'll be the "Prisoner" style blend w/ Zin, Cab, Syrah and Petite Sirah. Looking forward to having a few extra empty carboys so I can start the Blanc de Noir kit that's been sitting down there for 9 or 10 months. Also need to put the 2017 Malbec and Cab Franc into barrels (which have had a Citric Acid/SO2 cocktail in them for the last few months).


----------



## mainshipfred

Cleaned up my shop yesterday and found I had 8 empty carboys, shame on me. So this morning I'm tweaking a WE Island Mist Pom/Zin. Added 2 packs of frozen Pom arils 3/4 of the F-pack and preparing the simple sugar now. Going to try to hit 1.085-1.090. Right now I have 5 1/3 gallons. Once I get the sugar right I'll test the ph and TA to see if I need to add more water. Still deciding on the yeast. Then at 1:00 I have my second wine class. Then back to the shop to start the WE Cranberry Malbec with 2 1lb bags of frozen cranberries.


----------



## ceeaton

Had an early breakfast at a local diner with my wife (first alone time we've had since before the holidays (that includes Thanksgiving)). Scored some "fall off the back of the truck" deals at the local Weis after lunch, so dinner is going to be roast beast tonight. Meanwhile I'm mashing up a batch of ordinary bitter, using a Boddingtons original recipe (not the newer Pub Ale one). Went out just now to set up the propane burner and brewpot, it's really nice out there! Will have to restrict my good beer intake or I won't make dinner. The keg of the week is out in the garage, so that might be a tough assignment for sure.


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, wifey had other plans for me yesterday, so I didn't get to the wine. My two 'from grapes' barrels have wine in them again, after a hiatus of a few months - the Cab Franc and Malbec. Racked and stabilized the Merlot and Pinot Noir. All 4 wines are smelling and tasting great so far. Had about a glass of the CF left after filling the barrel and will shortly be enjoying that with my lunch after it's been breathing in a glass for a couple hours.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Then at 1:00 I have my second wine class.



How was it?


----------



## mainshipfred

A lot of it had to do with vineyards. Rows are supposed to be planted North to South. The reason the shoots are cut each year is they are susceptible disease. The interesting part was the relationship between maturity and ripeness. Evidently the seeds, stems and skins have to mature for proper tannin production but if the grapes are ripe before they mature they have to be picked. Green stems on grapes is an inducation the grapes ripened before they were mature. Also the seeds should be yellow/brown not green. From another thread I asked if there was any way you could be assured quality fruit and the immediate answer was no, with an explaination. He said if you don't know the grower's reputation the only way you can tell is by knowing the region they come from. Thus my question about the Chilean growing season. If I remember correctly he said the ideal conditions are dry spring to allow for fruit but not leaf development, moderately wet summer and a dry harvest. Also hot days and cool nights. He gets some Cab Sauv from a Cali grower that picks his grapes at midnight. The sugar content changes throughout the day and picking them in the cooler evenings maintains a higher sugar content.


----------



## Boatboy24

Thanks Fred. This was Pearmund, right?


----------



## ibglowin

Grapes only grow on last years wood. Shoots can be produced from older wood but flowers will only form on buds from "new" wood.



mainshipfred said:


> The reason the shoots are cut each year is they are susceptible disease.


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> Grapes only grow on last years wood. Shoots can be produced from older wood but flowers will only form on buds from "new" wood.



I could have misunderstood that. There was someting about pruning that had to do with disease though. Knowing about vineyards do you agree wwith the other information.


----------



## ibglowin

Everything else seemed good. Just wanted to point out the biggest reason to prune each year is so you will get a crop and the vine grows in a healthy and manageable fashion.



mainshipfred said:


> I could have misunderstood that. There was someting about pruning that had to do with disease though. Knowing about vineyards do you agree wwith the other information.


----------



## ceeaton

Had a practice scheduled this evening cancelled (my wife and I sing in church once a month, surprisingly they haven't stoned me yet!) so I took the gift of a couple of hours to keg a beer (that I'll be drinking during the Eagles Superbowl try) and rack another, then clean a few carboys. The sweetest free extra time is the time you never expect to have in the first place...


----------



## ceeaton

Have the house to myself for a few hours and taking advantage of it. Trying to have it fully "trashed" before my wife gets home. Making a knock-off batch of Guinness (draft version, a bit weaker than the bottled we get here), dry rubbed some ribs and salmon to cook later, and thinking of drinking a few beers here in a couple of hours, or maybe even now... The salmon is being done two ways, a dry rub to be grilled and a dry brined version to smoke cook (goes great on crackers once cold).


----------



## Boatboy24

Just cancelled all my plans and am heading to Craig's.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Just cancelled all my plans and am heading to Craig's.



i'm going with you, any other takers?


----------



## ceeaton

You guys would always be welcome here. Just got done with the batch, unfortunately I was a little too efficient and my SG was higher than expected, so maybe you should wait two weeks when I keg that batch to enjoy the higher alcohol levels. Have the cured salmon on the grill, about to take the ribs out of the oven and finish those on the grill. I know, I know, but it was too windy to get the smoker going and expect to keep a decent temperature over four hours, plus I had my hands full making the beer batch (all grain batch equals all day, pretty much).


----------



## Ajmassa

Well I did it. I bought a 2,300 sq.ft. piece of sh**! (Not really) And cannot wait to turn it into something beautiful over the next few years. Probably a few months just to chip away at all the little stuff before tackling the big projects. 
The previous owner seemed to fancy himself as a handyman and jacked her up proper. Everyone is skeptical but me. It has the funkiest layout with awkward areas serving no function. But I view as being given a gift. And a chance to renovate something to be not only quality, but also one of kind. And I’m quickly learning to trust nobody’s opinion other than my own. 
I welcome the challenge with open arms. The pipe bursting and pouring water through the ceiling last night? Expected. Jobs costing more and taking longer? Expected. Need to stay confidently positive so it eventually rubs off on everyone else. 
And the basement? Ya damn right. My future wineroom! Already decided to revamp the entire lower level to include a nice big laundry room- strictly to keep washer/dryer out of the basement. 
The fiasco has already begun. Arguments and all! Go Birds


----------



## jgmann67

Bottled the PS/Zin blend yesterday and racked the Amarone Extended Maceration project. Then me and my son saw Darkest Hour (excellent btw). 

We have Scout Sunday at church today and I'll spend some time capsuling and labeling.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Well I did it. I bought a 2,300 sq.ft. piece of sh**! (Not really) And cannot wait to turn it into something beautiful over the next few years. Probably a few months just to chip away at all the little stuff before tackling the big projects.
> The previous owner seemed to fancy himself as a handyman and jacked her up proper. Everyone is skeptical but me. It has the funkiest layout with awkward areas serving no function. But I view as being given a gift. And a chance to renovate something to be not only quality, but also one of kind. And I’m quickly learning to trust nobody’s opinion other than my own.
> I welcome the challenge with open arms. The pipe bursting and pouring water through the ceiling last night? Expected. Jobs costing more and taking longer? Expected. Need to stay confidently positive so it eventually rubs off on everyone else.
> And the basement? Ya damn right. My future wineroom! Already decided to revamp the entire lower level to include a nice big laundry room- strictly to keep washer/dryer out of the basement.
> The fiasco has already begun. Arguments and all! Go Birds



Husband and wife decision making is one of the reasons I don't do residential construction. In the past I built a house for Darrell Green (former Redskin) he had the perfect arrangement. He had the yard, basement and garage and his wife had everything else. They never crossed each other's line and I always knew who to go to with questions or who's direction to take. In my house I just say OK sweety. That way I don't have to make any decisions and the peace is maintained.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Well I did it. I bought a 2,300 sq.ft. piece of sh**! (Not really) And cannot wait to turn it into something beautiful over the next few years. Probably a few months just to chip away at all the little stuff before tackling the big projects.
> The previous owner seemed to fancy himself as a handyman and jacked her up proper. Everyone is skeptical but me. It has the funkiest layout with awkward areas serving no function. But I view as being given a gift. And a chance to renovate something to be not only quality, but also one of kind. And I’m quickly learning to trust nobody’s opinion other than my own.
> I welcome the challenge with open arms. The pipe bursting and pouring water through the ceiling last night? Expected. Jobs costing more and taking longer? Expected. Need to stay confidently positive so it eventually rubs off on everyone else.
> And the basement? Ya damn right. My future wineroom! Already decided to revamp the entire lower level to include a nice big laundry room- strictly to keep washer/dryer out of the basement.
> The fiasco has already begun. Arguments and all! Go Birds



I forgot to mention, don't let the construction get in the way of the June 23rd meet up. *You are required to be there. *


----------



## sour_grapes

Go Iggles!


----------



## mainshipfred

I can never get this right, it's either what I'm doing tomorrow or what did I do yesterday. So for tomorrow here you go. today I responded to a Craigslist add for some 5 gallon carboys. Turns out the guy was a longtime home winemaker that recently opened a commercial winery. Tomorrow I'm going to visit his facility and pick up some 5 gallon carboys and perhaps a press depending on what it's like. He has old 5 gallon glass water carboys he's selling for $10.00 (not neccessarily what I'm getting but was wondering if they would work). I'll have to see what they are like. Bottom line is he is getting rid of his home winemaking stuff and has a variety of items. He called me back a little later and said he has 10 cases of clear Bourdeau bottles he was going to throw in the dumpster and asked if I wanted them for free. Of course I accepted.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I can never get this right, it's either what I'm doing tomorrow or what did I do yesterday. So for tomorrow here you go. today I responded to a Craigslist add for some 5 gallon carboys. Turns out the guy was a longtime home winemaker that recently opened a commercial winery. Tomorrow I'm going to visit his facility and pick up some 5 gallon carboys and perhaps a press depending on what it's like. He has old 5 gallon glass water carboys he's selling for $10.00 (not neccessarily what I'm getting but was wondering if they would work). I'll have to see what they are like. Bottom line is he is getting rid of his home winemaking stuff and has a variety of items. He called me back a little later and said he has 10 cases of clear Bourdeau bottles he was going to throw in the dumpster and asked if I wanted them for free. Of course I accepted.




SCORE!!!!


----------



## ceeaton

Making a batch of hopefully a Catamount Gold knock-off beer. Went to visit the brewery when it existed in White River Jct VT when my brother was doing his residency, or maybe an internship, I get them mixed up, in Lebanon NH. The brewery has since gone out of existence, but their Gold (a blonde ale) and Porter were first rate, back in the day (late 80's and early 90's)(reason I got into homebrewing). Wanted to do some charcoal grilling, but the rain showed up a half day early. Oh well, just tapped a kegged Boddington's type bitter. Needed some more flavor for me so threw in some Fuggles as dry hops. Already noticing the added flavor!


----------



## mainshipfred

A few notes from yesterday's wine making class. Unfortunatley we drank so much wine I left my notes. From another thread he mentioned citric acid should be used along with K-meta for sanitation. The solution needs an acid to be most affective. We tasted a wine that had Brett which came from the bottling line not being properly sanitized and sterlized. There where around 20 people in the class and only a few were sensitive to the taste. Personally it didn't bother me. So the dicuussion evolved to include VA. Apparentely, and although not widely accepted in the industry, some find Brett and VA contribute to a favorable or maybe acceptible flavor profile. Harvest is always a topic as is terrior and conditions during harvest. His personal opinion was Brix could always be adjusted but the phenols and ph should be at the ultimum at harvest. He gave an example of one harvest which was calling for heavy rains expected prior to the grapes being ready. So they picked a portion of them prior to the rain which were not quite ready and left the rest. The rain did come and the grapes split before reaching their maturity and were not used. The grapes they used were not the best quality and required engineering but his thought was it was better then losing the entire crop. I don't remember exactly but we touched on spring juices. From what I gather the juice is processed by heating the grapes to extract as much phenols and color as possible and then frozen. Similar to how kit juice is processed. The difference being no other adjustments are made to the juice. The last thing I remember is with regard to MLF and sulfites, it's the free sulfites and not the total that will inhibit MLF. He said total would have to be over 100g/l to have an affect. Again as with all the above it is one, albeit a professional, winemakers view.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Hosted my whisky night last night. I had 5 whiskies from 5 countries (theme was not-the-usual whisky countries). I also made a food dish from each country to go with it.

Japan: Suntory Toki / sushi
India: Paul John Brilliance / naan with tandoori dip
South Africa: Bains Cape Mountain / bobotie
Sweden: Mackmyra Brukswhisky / swedish meatballs
Germany: Pur Geist / brats


----------



## ceeaton

Came home last night after visiting with my wife's immediate family (watched race, family tradition) to find my sump pump sucking air. Not sure how long it had been running, but since it was a cheaper model it has an external float that got caught up on the side of the sump pit, which it has done before. So to keep the eventual flooding of my basement from happening, picket up a new model with a guard to keep the float from hanging up on anything. Looking to go and purchase the Sch 40 piping to make the installation a little more permanent later in the week (using the crappy black flexible tubing right now). Much quieter than the last model, I guess you get what you pay for, eh?


----------



## ceeaton

After a successful evening meal, hooked up the external drive with ~ 15K songs (most in flac format) and have been queuing up a few. Started with some Eagles to ease me in, still trying to learn some of the Long Road out of Eden tunes, heading for some Diarrhea Straits and maybe some Pink Floyd. Have an early morning breakfast with the "old men" (what I call our men's church group, don't tell them), so can't stay up too late. Thinking about changing over to red wine from beer, but that could be dangerous. Guess I could miss breakfast...

Edit: Ha, there is an active thread on here about Elderberry wine, made me go back in time to when I was about 10 yrs old:

_Drunk all the time
Feeling fine on elderberry wine
Those were the days
We'd lay in the haze
Forget depressive times
How can I ever get it together
Without a wife in line
To pick the crop and get me hot
On elderberry wine
_
Elton John circa 1972

Ut oh, now some Robert Palmer...


----------



## pgentile

Went to the Flower Show show today and then got bit by a tree and the Nor'Easter. 2.5 hours for the police to respond. No one hurt, but it was dramatic when it happened.


----------



## sour_grapes

Aaaack! Oh no! So sorry, Paul!


----------



## Boatboy24

Holy cow! Glad you're OK.


----------



## ceeaton

I hope you were wearing some depends, 'cause I would have pooped myself. Can't imagine that happening, realizing you were in danger (and could do absolutely nothing about it), then realize you were still conscious and alive. What is the chance that you were in that place at that exact time and had that happen? Yikes!

Glad to hear you are okay!


----------



## ibglowin

That is CRAZY! Glad your OK!


----------



## pgentile

ceeaton said:


> I hope you were wearing some depends, 'cause I would have pooped myself. Can't imagine that happening, realizing you were in danger (and could do absolutely nothing about it), then realize you were still conscious and alive. What is the chance that you were in that place at that exact time and had that happen? Yikes!
> 
> Glad to hear you are okay!



It was was one of those times we were both patting ourselves and checking our bodies a little shocked we came out unscathed. The Cherokee not so. But still it kept us safe


----------



## heatherd

Wow, that's crazy!


----------



## Trevor7

pgentile said:


> Went to the Flower Show show today and then got bit by a tree and the Nor'Easter. 2.5 hours for the police to respond. No one hurt, but it was dramatic when it happened.


Dramatic? I can think of other unprintable words that better describe that. So glad you’re unscathed!


----------



## pgentile

Trevor7 said:


> Dramatic? I can think of other unprintable words that better describe that. So glad you’re unscathed!



Me too... and thank you.......but it was a rather dramatic surreal experience


----------



## AkTom

Added sugar and campden tabs to 2 fermentors. A rhubarb and a 2nd wine with apples. We'll see how they turn out...


----------



## Ajmassa

pgentile said:


> Went to the Flower Show show today and then got bit by a tree and the Nor'Easter. 2.5 hours for the police to respond. No one hurt, but it was dramatic when it happened.]



Someone up there is lookin our for ya. It’s unfortunate that It happened. It’s a miracle your all unscathed. 
You should play the lottery today


----------



## ceeaton

About to leave for dinner with my bride of 20+ years (I don't have to cook!). Had time this afternoon to bottle up a batch of porter. I hate bottling in general, but especially beer bottling (many more bottles than a wine batch), that's why I have Cornelius kegs (four of them). But, I'll admit bottling beer is much more pleasant with my AIO, and much quicker to boot!


----------



## Johnd

Spent the bulk of the day doing yard work, went through 4 yards of soil to even out a few spots where the yard had settled after losing a bunch of trees in Katrina. Stumps were ground down about a foot back then, but over time, as the remains decayed underground, depressions formed. Trimmed and pruned about half the landscape plants, then cooked crawfish for dinner, I’m whipped.


----------



## sour_grapes

We went for a nice, dare I say it, spring-like walk! Sunny, no snow, temps in the high 30s. It FELT like spring. The trails were muddy and icy, however. We managed a few miles, but also just enjoyed noshing on salami, olives, bread, goat cheese, and red wine. (Our standard hiking fare.)


----------



## mainshipfred

pgentile said:


> Me too... and thank you.......but it was a rather dramatic surreal experience



Really glad you are OK. That is a pretty big tree.


----------



## Julie

pgentile said:


> Went to the Flower Show show today and then got bit by a tree and the Nor'Easter. 2.5 hours for the police to respond. No one hurt, but it was dramatic when it happened.View attachment 46939
> View attachment 46940
> View attachment 46941
> View attachment 46942
> View attachment 46943
> View attachment 46944
> View attachment 46945


Wow so glad to hear you are ok!


----------



## Boatboy24

Getting fired up for baseball. Finalized plans to go to the Nats home opener with a few of my best buds from high school.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Getting fired up for baseball. Finalized plans to go to the Nats home opener with a few of my best buds from high school.



See you there. Our season ticket seats are in centerfield. We received our All-star tickets and although not the same seats they are still in the outfield. I didn't think they would give us outfield seats especially for the home run derby.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> See you there. Our season ticket seats are in centerfield. We received our All-star tickets and although not the same seats they are still in the outfield. I didn't think they would give us outfield seats especially for the home run derby.



Wanted to take my son to the HRD. But you can't get tix without buying at least a 10 game plan.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Wanted to take my son to the HRD. But you can't get tix without buying at least a 10 game plan.



Just curious what the HRD alone would cost, I know it depends on the seats. With our 1/2 season plan the cost of the game, HRD and 2 other events which I don't know what they are were $500.00 per seat.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Just curious what the HRD alone would cost, I know it depends on the seats. With our 1/2 season plan the cost of the game, HRD and 2 other events which I don't know what they are were $500.00 per seat.



So that boils down to about $125 per event. Not terrible - especially considering you'll be in the hot zone for the HRD. Although, you may be better off standing out on the concourse by the outfield entrance.


----------



## Boatboy24

Yesterday afternoon, we drove down to VA Beach and headed to the Adventure Park at the Virginia Aquarium with a bunch of Cub Scouts. We spent the evening zip-lining through the woods under the lights. It was a great time. We spent the night in the aquarium. Didn't realize exactly where we'd bunked up, because it was dark outside, but we were next to an outdoor aquatic environment of some sort. It appeared to be empty (except for the water) and I just assumed it was closed for the winter. As the sun rose this morning, so did our 'neighbors'. We awoke to the river otters, swimming, playing and exploring their new roommates. It was pretty cool. 

Just got back and am preparing to host a gathering later this afternoon. Close friend from high school is in town - haven't seen him in 10 years. So 'the boys' and families are headed over for some kick back time and catching up. Can't wait. And it's Lent Cheat Day too!!


----------



## sour_grapes

I racked my Viognier juice bucket (Ancient Lakes AVA in eastern Washington) off of its winter "battonage" lees. Good, but still young and a tad harsh. At this point, it feels like it could actually benefit from a bit of residual sugar. I won't decide on that for a while.

I racked my Sloppy Seconds Syrah (2nd-run wine). This is better than I expected it to be (which was not that high, honestly). It has a good berry flavor. It is (of course) a bit thin, and has a slight, almost "artificial flavoring" flavor. I think this is shaping up to be a refreshing summer quaff in the mold of Dragon Blood, served slightly chilled.


----------



## pillswoj

Racked my RQ Carmenere after its 7 weeks EM. Starting my Passport Two Roads Red - will also be extended Maceration


----------



## AkTom

Yesterday... started a batch of Apricot Ale. Bottled almost 5 gallons of Pineapple Apple Cider. Things will be good at my house in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ceeaton

Now that we are out of most of our debt (thanks to my wife), and have saved up a little money, wifey and I were talking tonight (believe it or not) and she suggested I restock our blackberry and sangria wine stock. So went on Labelpeelers website and spent a bit of money to order some ingredients. I did search around the wine area in the basement, in a bit of disarray right now, and found a bottle with a piece of tape on it named "black", which I think refers to my original batch of blackberry wine from 2015. We'll find out when we open it tomorrow. I was going to make a batch of beer this weekend, but instead plan on using the 8 or so hours to do the taxes and complete some much needed wine tasks.


----------



## Trevor7

ceeaton said:


> Now that we are out of most of our debt (thanks to my wife)



There is no finer feeling! Loan sharks are the worst! Congratulations and enjoy the creation weekend!


----------



## ceeaton

I agree. Haven't felt this feeling since my wife stopped working when we had our fourth child in 2007. I'm still in shock, but committed never to go into credit card debit again, even if it is for a good cause (kids with illness). Very proud that my wife used her windfall the way she did, has made our marriage much more special, and changed the way I look at her, should have realized it was always in her heart. Nothing could have made her more happy than making me happy, when I saw that it changed everything, for the good!


----------



## Tess

I slept until 1PM.. I seriously needed it Between work, the flooding in this area and my allergies!!


----------



## JohnT

(Actually yesterday)

I was able to continue fixing up my wife's table.

The tabletop was in pieces. It was like it was originally glued up using Elmer's White Glue.

I broke all of the butt joins, then re-glued using biscuit joinery. I then sanded off the finish and replaced the hardware. This table is a drop-leaf where the center leg at each end pivots, allowing each leaf to drop.

Now I need to start giving it some finish sanding. I is currently sanded using 80 grit. I will then give it a sanding with 100 grit, the 120, 220, and then 400. I plan then to wipe the surface with water to raise the grain, then sand glassy smooth again (220, then 400).

For finish, I matched the original finish.. one coat of driftwood stain, then once dry I will apply several coats of "wipe on" paylurethane.


----------



## mainshipfred

JohnT said:


> (Actually yesterday)
> 
> I was able to continue fixing up my wife's table.
> 
> The tabletop was in pieces. It was like it was originally glued up using Elmer's White Glue.
> 
> I broke all of the butt joins, then re-glued using biscuit joinery. I then sanded off the finish and replaced the hardware. This table is a drop-leaf where the center leg at each end pivots, allowing each leaf to drop.
> 
> Now I need to start giving it some finish sanding. I is currently sanded using 80 grit. I will then give it a sanding with 100 grit, the 120, 220, and then 400. I plan then to wipe the surface with water to raise the grain, then sand glassy smooth again (220, then 400).
> 
> For finish, I matched the original finish.. one coat of driftwood stain, then once dry I will apply several coats of "wipe on" paylurethane.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 47366




Nice shop John, good use of old doors and I can see some essentional tools. I'm sure there are more not in the pic.


----------



## JohnT

mainshipfred said:


> Nice shop John, good use of old doors and I can see some essentional tools. I'm sure there are more not in the pic.



My father was a GC and was paying a fortune for mill work. In the long run it was far cheaper to build his own shop and do his own mill work. So, he built a "Barn" (a wood shop actually) and I grew up around industrial table saws, band saws, radial arm saws, shapers, planers, drill presses, etc. I am also happy to say that I still have all of my fingers. 

Unfortunately, Sandy took out the "Barn". a 40" diameter tree sliced right through the middle of the building as if it were butter. The tree came to rest on a Dewalt radial arm saw. The saw was ruined, but only slightly. Good old AMERICAN made product!

So, we rebuilt with a "can never have enough counterspace" theme . I can post more photos if you folks are interested.


----------



## mainshipfred

JohnT said:


> My father was a GC and was paying a fortune for mill work. In the long run it was far cheaper to build his own shop and do his own mill work. So, he built a "Barn" (a wood shop actually) and I grew up around industrial table saws, band saws, radial arm saws, shapers, planers, drill presses, etc. I am also happy to say that I still have all of my fingers.
> 
> Unfortunately, Sandy took out the "Barn". a 40" diameter tree sliced right through the middle of the building as if it were butter. The tree came to rest on a Dewalt radial arm saw. The saw was ruined, but only slightly. Good old AMERICAN made product!
> 
> So, we rebuilt with a "can never have enough counterspace" theme . I can post more photos if you folks are interested.



I'd like to see them. I have an old Dewalt radial arm that I rarely use but just can't bare to get rid of it.


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> but committed never to go into credit card debit again, even if it is for a good cause (kids with illness).



If I may, I would offer that ALL debt is bad.

Take a mortgage. Most folks take out a mortgage and plan to pay off the house in 30 years. With most mortgages, this means that you will be paying TRIPLE what the house is worth. Clearly a no-win scenario.

SWMBO and myself have been 100% debt free for the last 25 years. We started with a "fixer-upper" (to say the least) that was cheap. We then worked on paying off the house early especially in the very beginning where you are paying mostly interest. It was amazing the ripple effect of just a slight overpayment has in the long run. This was possible because in NJ, lenders can not fine you for early payoff).

Boy did we live thin during those years! Every penny we could spare went into the early pay off of the mortgage. In the end, we had the house paid off in 7 years. We took no vacations and only occasionally ate out (at the diner). We did not even have cable TV since that was another $35 a month toward paying off the house or a cell phones which would have been another $40 a month.

For several years after paying off the house, we continued to work and made saving money a continuing priority. We did some improvements to the place (doing the work ourselves) and after 3 or 4 years, we sold the house, took out most of our savings, and purchased our dream home. We paid cash!

Although we have credit cards, we never use them. Instead, we use debit cards. This got us to spend only what we could afford without any monthly bills or interest.

We even avoid car loans (IMHO, just one step up from CCs). We always purchase new vehicles, nothing fancy (I drive a Mazda 3), and only when we have the savings to purchase outright.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> but committed never to go into credit card debit again, even if it is for a good cause (kids with illness).






JohnT said:


> If I may, I would offer that ALL debt is bad.



Sooo, John, you would advocate just letting the kid die to avoid the debt?


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Sooo, John, you would advocate just letting the kid die to avoid the debt?



Even though that type of debt is unavoidable, it is still bad!


----------



## ceeaton

Well, we've had no money to pay off the mortgage quicker, four kids, two diabetics and a celiac, lot's of medical bills. No cable since 2005. Tracfones for cell phones. Only used cars, hoping this batch we have will last long enough to save up for the next round. We pay our savings accounts what our car payments would be, we'll see how that works out. No big vacations, only occasional time at our cabin in the mountains. We've done pretty well with what we have, don't starve and I try and make what alcohol we drink, for the most part. We also don't go out to dinner but once or twice a year (luckily I like to cook). 

I was surprised when my wife okayed the money for the NE winemakers meetup in June because I know that could have gone into savings. We've got to budget for a 25 year old house (new heat system, new roof, some new appliances, new lawn tractor, etc).


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> No, I would advocate health insurance to keep from going into debt.


Unfortunately ours now has a $4000 x 2 deductible, and the new insulin pumps were $23,000 each.


----------



## JohnT

ceeaton said:


> Unfortunately ours now has a $4000 x 2 deductible, and the new insulin pumps were $23,000 each.



DAMN!!!!!


----------



## ceeaton

JohnT said:


> DAMN!!!!!


That's the cost if you don't have insurance. The real price is about 1/2 of that. Sort of like the insulin, about $1200 for three months for each of them. We pay $90 each for a three month supply, the insurance company takes care of the rest. Only problem is that the $90 used to be $25 five years ago. It is starting to increase more and more each year, sort of getting momentum I'd guess you could say.

Trying to figure out how the kids will be able to afford it once they get kicked off our policies, now that's the trick!


----------



## Ajmassa

What am I doing today? 
Being given a new perspective. And praying for Ceeaton to find a big bag of unclaimed money today. (Knowing Craig he’d probably return it though) or hits the lotto. 
JohnT basically laid out our EXACT plans we’ve set in motion. Already seeing benefits with our credit scores soaring recently. But 7yrs paid off? Sounds overwhelming. Especially while spending on quality improvements. 
We do an auto-payment every 4 weeks giving 13 payments a year. Doubt that’s even gonna make a dent though.


----------



## JohnT

Ajmassa5983 said:


> But 7yrs paid off? Sounds overwhelming. Especially while spending on quality improvements.



I come from a construction family. We handled all of the work ourselves.

The house was a real POS when we bought it. It was in Madison, NJ just two blocks from the train station (that has direct service into NYC). We picked it up in 1989 for under 6 figures. Since we just got married, we took the wedding "gift money" and used it as a down-payment.

The house was 135 years old, was sagging and we had to put in a couple of columns to straighten things out. The heating system was a joke, there was no finished kitchen (just a sink and a stove). There was no insulation and the bathroom was a joke.

The amount of work we did over the 11 years living there was epic.


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> What am I doing today?
> Being given a new perspective. And praying for Ceeaton to find a big bag of unclaimed money today. (Knowing Craig he’d probably return it though)


 I'd at least report it. Plus we (my wife) already got the big bag of money, so for now it's time to work on bolstering the savings account and working on the mortgage.


Ajmassa5983 said:


> or hits the lotto.


The Powerball was won pretty local to here, only two counties away. But I've heard you have to play to win...


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> ... and the new insulin pumps were $23,000 each.



That's criminal!


----------



## sour_grapes

The best definition I have ever heard of what a loan is: A loan is the future you sending money back in time to the present you (after paying interest). The question is: Will the future you think this was a good idea?

If it kept my diabetic child alive and healthy long enough that I could work more to make more money to meet his needs, I think my future self would think it was a good idea. Or not "bad debt" if you will.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> That's criminal!


Well, when you think about what they actually do, it's worth it. They're A1C's have been much lower than when on shots (plus it was at least 4 shots a day, one at each meal, plus a second 24 hour insulin for their basal needs). If it didn't make them healthier, you know the insurance companies wouldn't even think of covering them. Plus the supplies for the two of them are around $1000 out of pocket every three months (this doesn't include insulin, testing strips, ketone strips, lancets etc)


----------



## Johnd

Just sitting out by the pool enjoying a glass and a beautiful 60F evening after several straight days of rain, with an ice pack on my knee. Two weeks today since the knee op, torn meniscus repair, and general clean up. Did about a week on crutches, few days on one crutch, full blown two legged hobbling this past weekend. The year of knee pain seems a distant memory now, just managing a little swelling at the end of the days. 

Planning some soil amendments and tilling for the garden on Saturday, planting the Spring garden in the afternoon, and a day of satisfying catchup in the wine room Sunday, tasting, topping and sulfiting barrels, maybe a little bottling if I’m up to it......


----------



## ceeaton

I'd add some derogatory remarks about your weather (verses ours), but you deserve something nice after a surgery like that. Sounds like it worked out well, I'll raise my glass of Stout and hope that your recovery continues to be a smooth and pain free (as much as it can be) one!


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> I'd add some derogatory remarks about your weather (verses ours), but you deserve something nice after a surgery like that. Sounds like it worked out well, I'll raise my glass of Stout and hope that your recovery continues to be a smooth and pain free (as much as it can be) one!


Much appreciated, and it hasn’t really been too bad, two days following were a little rough, but manageable. Starting to feel like myself again.


----------



## crooked cork

Im tired of scraping labels and to cheap to buy new bottles. I need to find someone who will work for wine.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Much appreciated, and it hasn’t really been too bad, two days following were a little rough, but manageable. Starting to feel like myself again.


In that case I'll go pour another glass of Stout. Just wished I could get a snow day off...working for a printer doesn't afford that luxury.


----------



## mainshipfred

Well, with the snow I'm going to have a slow day at work. Going to check all my sulfite levels and adjust if necessary. I have what I think is a problem with my Zins and really wanted to do a sterile filter but my pads were supposed to come in today USPS so I doubt that will happen. I have about 5 cases of commercial bottles with the labels removed and just need to clean the glue off so I may wash, sanitize, sort and box them. Who said snow days can't be fun.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> Well, with the snow I'm going to have a slow day at work. Going to check all my sulfite levels and adjust if necessary. I have what I think is a problem with my Zins and really wanted to do a sterile filter but my pads were supposed to come in today USPS so I doubt that will happen. I have about 5 cases of commercial bottles with the labels removed and just need to clean the glue off so I may wash, sanitize, sort and box them. Who said snow days can't be fun.


I wish I was at home and not working, I'm getting thirsty. No problems getting here but if this keeps up it will be a challenge to get home, especially in a Corolla. At least my tires are decently new...


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Just sitting out by the pool enjoying a glass and a beautiful 60F evening after several straight days of rain, with an ice pack on my knee. Two weeks today since the knee op, torn meniscus repair, and general clean up. Did about a week on crutches, few days on one crutch, full blown two legged hobbling this past weekend. The year of knee pain seems a distant memory now, just managing a little swelling at the end of the days.
> 
> Planning some soil amendments and tilling for the garden on Saturday, planting the Spring garden in the afternoon, and a day of satisfying catchup in the wine room Sunday, tasting, topping and sulfiting barrels, maybe a little bottling if I’m up to it......



In the meantime, I'm looking at 4 or 5 inches of snow and counting...


----------



## Ajmassa

Snow was delayed. Meant minimal icy roads and NO traffic. Gotta enjoy the little things. Already done and back home as this storm is gaining legs. 
Just pulled the trigger and ordered this faucet to go along with the sink I landed from a restaurant equipment auction. 


Not sure why but I’ve been more particular about my sink area than any other. Maybe it’s because I haven’t had water access in my wine areas to date!Overcompensating.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> In the meantime, I'm looking at 4 or 5 inches of snow and counting...



I've been watching the procession of snow storms up there, just crazy!! Three weeks ago, we had highs in the upper 80's and low 90's for nearly a week, followed by lows in the 30's for a few days, back into the upper 80's last week, lots of rain through the weekend, and back to Spring weather yesterday.

The mighty Mississippi is nearly topping its banks down here in NO, and we've opened the spillway into Lake Pontchartrain. Below is a photo of the hunting camp on my property in Mississipi, near Vicksburg. The dry land that all of the equipment and builidings are located on is seven feet above all of the adjacent land. The river is forecast to drop about 10 feet in the next week, another 10 in the following two weeks, can't even get to the property right now without a boat..............


----------



## Ajmassa

Johnd said:


> . The river is forecast to drop about 10 feet in the next week, another 10 in the following two weeks, can't even get to the property right now without a boat..............



Not a bad time to have a bum knee then. And watching those water levels decrease on tv from your Laz-E-Boy!


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Snow was delayed. Meant minimal icy roads and NO traffic. Gotta enjoy the little things. Already done and back home as this storm is gaining legs.
> Just pulled the trigger and ordered this faucet to go along with the sink I landed from a restaurant equipment auction.
> View attachment 47504
> 
> Not sure why but I’ve been more particular about my sink area than any other. Maybe it’s because I haven’t had water access in my wine areas to date!Overcompensating.



I think a sink is really important. Especially the right sink.


----------



## Ajmassa

Johnd said:


> The mighty Mississippi is nearly topping its banks down here in NO, and we've opened the spillway into Lake Pontchartrain...



This just triggered me to play an old favorite song of mine ‘The Battle of New Orleans’. The Johnny cash version. Off an old album called America. Songs and stories from the old west. So nerdy but I always like it.


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> I think a sink is really important. Especially the right sink.



Well I went a little bigger and pricier than I should have. Still got a good deal on it. 

Alright I gotta stop dickin around on WMT and get some work done!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> In the meantime, I'm looking at 4 or 5 inches of snow and counting...


We've had 4 or 5 inches up here since I got to work. Had 6 inches last night (measured near the house so might have been 7) before I went to bed. Wouldn't be astounded if we end up between 14-18" at home. Pretty amazing how much of a difference 23 miles make, only supposed to get 8 - 10" up here were I'm working.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Well I went a little bigger and pricier than I should have. Still got a good deal on it.
> View attachment 47506
> Alright I gotta stop dickin around on WMT and get some work done!



Please tell me the '110' isn't what you paid. If it was, I'd be on the lookout for the cops to show up at your house.


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> Please tell me the '110' isn't what you paid. If it was, I'd be on the lookout for the cops to show up at your house.



I’ve been all over these online auctions for the last month. Not sure of your exact location, but there’s pickups in Manheim,PA, Harrisburg PA, and Berkeley Springs WV in an around NOVA. 
I thought I had one for peanuts a few times. But found out the last hour of the auction is when all the action happens. I ended up getting this one for $225 plus a fee and pickup in Trenton. Not a great deal, but a good deal. 
I’m still keeping my eye for different SS items too. 
http://www.restaurantauctioncompany.com/ <—Harrisburg 
https://www.pciauctions.com/ <—-multiple locations


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> ... but there’s pickups in Manheim,PA, Harrisburg PA, and Berkeley Springs WV in an around NOVA.


Hmmm, Harrisburg is 40 minutes away, Manheim is 60 minutes away...I can do that!


----------



## JohnT

Now that lent is officially over, it is time to give everything a racking, bottle out the 2016 barrel reserve (225l) and to "barrel-up" the 2017 reserve. 

I get to work in the winery again! WAAAHHHHOOOOOO!


----------



## mainshipfred

JohnT said:


> Now that lent is officially over, it is time to give everything a racking, bottle out the 2016 barrel reserve (225l) and to "barrel-up" the 2017 reserve.
> 
> I get to work in the winery again! WAAAHHHHOOOOOO!



I was going to give you a congrats yesterday but wanted to wait just in case you screwed up last night. So, Congrats!


----------



## ceeaton

Taxes, argh!

I've been avoiding them for quite some time (as in weeks, not years). I have four kids I can still claim this year, so I do get some cash back, I just hate sitting down and actually doing them. I'd rather mix up the sangria kit that just arrived yesterday than use my brain. Maybe if I drink enough I can make them "fun" to do!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Taxes, argh!
> Maybe if I drink enough I can make them "fun" to do!



Just take a second look at them tomorrow before filing.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Just take a second look at them tomorrow before filing.


I'm using Turbo Tax, so there shouldn't be any mathematical errors, only "concept" errors. Nothing has really changed other than my oldest is out of the house, but he was a resident for 3/4 of the year, so I'm good with him. Will probably have some issues IF I do his taxes next year since his address changes about every time the wind shifts direction.

Edit: got the Fed's done in 1 1/2 hours, guess I was whining for nothing (other than to hear myself whine). My face is nice and flushed from the amount of beer I drank, so at least something positive came out of the afternoon.


----------



## Johnd

Taking it easy today, yesterday was my big day, and a good test for the knee. Hit the Depot at 6:30 for soil amendments and a tiller, spread the soil conditioner and fertilizer, tilled the garden, brought back the tiller, picked up pine straw, hoed the rows, and mulched the garden in with pine straw. Took wife and daughters to lunch and picked up veggies from the feed store after lunch. . Planted and watered the garden when we got home. Edged, weedeated, mowed, and blew off all the concrete. After dinner, we capped off the nite with some artisan cheeses and two bottles of 2013 Ehlers 1886 while watching Scarface. Slept like a baby........


----------



## ceeaton

I think I need to get my knee replaced...


----------



## Johnd

Had a good wine session this morning, racked the 2016 Lanza Petite Sirah and Merlot out of two Vadais. Cleaned both barrels, loaded them with wine stix and sulfite, racked the 2017 free run Cab into one, 2017 press run Cab into the other. Tasted, adjusted, bottled and corked the Lanza PS and Merlot, and got all of the labels made. Tomorrow they’ll get capsules, labeled, and put to bed in the cellar. Now I’m out of bottles. 

Next up, 2016 Cab 169 comes out of the 12 gallon Vadai, and the 2016 Montsant Tempranillo carboys go in for an 8 month sit. At that point, I’ll only have one 6 gallon carboy waiting for a barrel, the 2017 Cab, PS, Merlot press wine. Soooo, have 4 6’s and one 12 with wine to be bottled in the next 4-8 months. As all of the wines in Vadais are bottled, I’ll start retiring all of my neutral barrels and finally be down to one big batch per year. 2017 blend in the 30 gallon French will probably ride til next spring.


----------



## Boatboy24

Hoping to watch my Wildcats make it to the national championship tonight. They've got a tough opponent in Kansas.


----------



## Boatboy24

I dug up the energy to label and foil the first of the 2016's today.


----------



## ceeaton

I love the labels, they are classics!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Hoping to watch my Wildcats make it to the national championship tonight. They've got a tough opponent in Kansas.



Congrats on the Championship, Jim!


----------



## Boatboy24

Googling for 'leftover ham' ideas...


----------



## pillswoj

Only 2 uses for leftover ham.... Western omelettes or Feticini Alfredo.


----------



## Ajmassa

Sitting in the ER waiting room for too damn long. Took a bungee cord to the head. Got me good. But gettin tired of waiting. And the stains on my trucks tan interior are soaking in deeper as I wait.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ay-yi-yi. Good luck!

Once I was waiting in an ER where you had to write your ailment on the check-in sheet . I wrote "Cut finger." After a few hours, my companion said "I am going to go up and add the word 'off' to your entry."

Hope it is not too serious and you heal well.


----------



## ceeaton

pillswoj said:


> Only 2 uses for leftover ham.... Western omelettes or Feticini Alfredo.


Don't forget Cubano sandwiches! (Had one tonight).


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Sitting in the ER waiting room for too damn long. Took a bungee cord to the head. Got me good. But gettin tired of waiting. And the stains on my trucks tan interior are soaking in deeper as I wait.


As soon as I come up with a good one, I find that some one has done something (or had something happen) to make me feel better (about my situation). AJ, hope you feel better. Just to let you know, I now feel a little better about my unfortunate situation, as it could always have been worse (I hate hospitals in general).

Finally sat down here to log into the forum, had a nice cubano sandwich in front of me, heard a "drip, drip, drip". Looked over at the 55 gallon fish tank and noticed the water level was down a few inches...humm, just topped that up the other day with some RO water. Walked over and realized it had sprung a leak. Quickly put a bucket under where it was dribbling off the fish tank stand and proceeded to catch the 5 neon tetras in the tank. Texted my brother, added the bag to my lunch cooler and headed for his place. Fortunately he has a few tanks set up and is a mile away. Rushed back and started draining the tank. Found the leak on the right side just above the level it is at in the picture.

Really didn't want to run up and down the stairs after rearranging some FRRS inventory at work most of the morning (I was tired before I found the leak). Could have been worse and happened when we were away. The heater without water would have probably started a fire. I think my tropical fish tank days may have just ended. One less thing to worry about, will have more RO water for important things like beer making.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Walked over and realized it had sprung a leak.



Where's the "unlike" button?


----------



## Kraffty

Boatboy24 said:


> Googling for 'leftover ham' ideas...


We did a big batch of navy bean soup, comfort food at it's best on a chilly day.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> We did a big batch of navy bean soup, comfort food at it's best on a chilly day.



Could have used some of that tonight. Baseball practice from 7-9pm. Howling winds and mid 40's. Man, it got cold when that sun went down!


----------



## Soughted

i am doing my homebase job right now probaby finish it


----------



## Boatboy24

Played hooky for the afternoon and went to the Nats home opener. Beautiful afternoon, but a bit of an ugly game. Regardless, had a good time with a few of my oldest friends. 

@mainshipfred : time completely got away from me today. Had hoped to catch up with you and several others that I knew were there. Didn't see anyone. If Saturday's forecast holds, I'll be at your tasting. Otherwise, I'll be on the baseball field.


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> Hope it is not too serious and you heal well.


 You and me both. I left the hospital before being called back. Likely could have used stitches- but couldn’t sit there any longer. Cleaned and covered as well as I could considering I wasn’t shaving my head. Still ended up leaking thru onto her brand new linens overnight. I gotta give her credit tho- she is the master of stain removal.


----------



## JohnT

AJ,

Now you are a guy that loves his truck!!! You are sitting, bleeding in the hospital and all you worry about is the blood stains in your truck,, Cudos!

I always think about Pete Conrad at times like these. 

He was a navy pilot, flying countless combat missions that all ended with having to land on a heaving, rolling carrier deck.

He was a test pilot, making his living by pushing untested aircraft to their design limits.

He was an Apollo astronaut, the commander of Apollo 12. His rocket got struck by lightning only 2 minutes into launch. He recovered from that, saving the mission that went on to be the most perfect of all moon landings.

This man survived countless dangers in his life. He actually said "by rights, I should have spun in 8 years ago" during one of his pre-launch interviews.

So, how did he die? He died while waiting for over an hour in a hospital after a minor motorcycle accident. 

SO..

Our medical care system did what the communists, the vacuum of space, the forces of nature, or boldly venturing into the unknown could not do. 

Makes you think.


----------



## ceeaton

Watching texts roll by from my Wife while I'm at work. She got a superficial skin cut from a guide wire that was soiled with the patients blood. She got sent down to the emergency room for blood tests. HIV in the patient was negative, which is good. Now she has to wait until next week for the Hepatitis B results to come back. Aye yai yai, nothing lately in my life is without some sort of drama. I need a beer or a glass of wine, sooner than later.


----------



## Ajmassa

Very Nice anecdote there. 
In my case I was more concerned with shot I took then with the cut. A bungee at full blast is no joke. Knocked me down. By the time I got my bearings and looked in the mirror I was leaking down my face/chest to my waistline already. But head wounds can be deceiving. 
After waiting forever I was getting more frustrated by the second. And my scar will be behind my hair. My truck’s was not as hidden tho! They shouldn’t have given me so much time think and justify leaving! It was at the end of a long rough day and I just wanted to be home.


----------



## JohnT

For Real AJ!! 

Those bungees equate to a large mass of potential energy punctuated by hooks. Whenever I use them, I am always afraid what those hooks would do to my eye!!!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Played hooky for the afternoon and went to the Nats home opener. Beautiful afternoon, but a bit of an ugly game. Regardless, had a good time with a few of my oldest friends.
> 
> @mainshipfred : time completely got away from me today. Had hoped to catch up with you and several others that I knew were there. Didn't see anyone. If Saturday's forecast holds, I'll be at your tasting. Otherwise, I'll be on the baseball field.



It was an ugly game. we left in the 7th inning to go to the Fairgrounds for happy hour drinks. 3rd to 7th inning is happy hour. Didn't even try to find anyone either. To many people. No telling what tomorrow will bring. The forecast is changing hourly but hope you can make it.


----------



## Ajmassa

JohnT said:


> For Real AJ!!
> 
> Those bungees equate to a large mass of potential energy punctuated by hooks. Whenever I use them, I am always afraid what those hooks would do to my eye!!!


That was my 1st thought actually. On the ground in the rain by myself and quite dazed, I opened each eye and thought- thank god. That could have been bad!


ceeaton said:


> Now she has to wait until next week for the Hepatitis B results to come back. Aye yai yai, nothing lately in my life is without some sort of drama. I need a beer or a glass of wine, sooner than later.


Craig this just happened to my older brother a couple years ago. He lives up in Bethlehem in a decent neighborhood. Walking down the street his son Luca picked up a needle. My brother Tony reacted so quickly that he poked himself when grabbing it from his son. 
Test came up positive for hepatitis C. I forget the particulars, but it was a stressful few weeks. In the end they were able to act fast and somehow get him to a clean bill of health which we didn’t know was possible.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa5983 said:


> You and me both. I left the hospital before being called back. Likely could have used stitches- but couldn’t sit there any longer. Cleaned and covered as well as I could considering I wasn’t shaving my head. Still ended up leaking thru onto her brand new linens overnight. I gotta give her credit tho- she is the master of stain removal.



I hit "like," but only for the solidarity. Obviously not happy with your ordeal! Hope you mend.

My most surreal waiting-in-the-ER story was not the one I mentioned above. Rather, late on a Friday night at work, I had gouged a significant, but not threatening, furrow from the pad of my thumb. Of course, being Friday night, there were a lot of yahoos in the ER with more serious problems than mine. Fortunately, I was asked to wait in a treatment room, rather than in the waiting area. They gave me a basin of cleaning solution to soak my thumb in while I waited. Every once in a while, a nurse came by to say "It will _still_ be quite a bit longer before the doctor can see you." She also encouraged my to clean out the cut myself (as it had a lot of debris in it), and gave me a little plastic brush and pick. I picked away at it, cleaning it out, eventually peeling back the epidermis from the dermis to get all the debris out that was lodged between those two layers. 

Eventually, like you, I was ready to give it up and go home. The next time the nurse came in to say "It will _still_ be quite a bit longer before the doctor can see you," I asked about bailing. She said "Sure," and brought me the release papers, indicating that they were no longer responsible for anything, yadda yadda yadda. I had injured my dominant hand, but I managed to sign the papers. Then as I was preparing to leave, I said "Oh, can you give me a bandaid or something?" She said "Sure, but now that you signed that paperwork, I cannot put it on you." 

So, in a bit of a surreal scene, a woman with extensive medical training and two good hands watched a doofus struggle to open a tricky bandage package with his teeth and left hand, and messily and unprofessionally apply it (very poorly, I might add). Sheesh, great system!


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> So, in a bit of a surreal scene, a woman with extensive medical training and two good hands watched a doofus struggle to open a tricky bandage package with his teeth and left hand, and messily and unprofessionally apply it (very poorly, I might add). Sheesh, great system!


Lol. I’m familiar with this system you speak of. Once was forced to take an ambulance ride just to get a bus back to my truck. But they’re not all bad. We do a lot of work at a psych hospital in a bad part of town. The worst part of town really. The ghetto’s ghetto. The badlands. Gunshots/stabbings/OD’s on a daily basis. Gives ya some perspective. 
Was there installing chair rail in the hallways and I cut my palm with a fresh blade. Clean slice, very deep. Luckily I was already at the hospital and knew the ER nurse’s husband. She sewed and wrapped me up on the side- no paperwork. Back to work in 45 min. Gotta find ways around the system.


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> That was my 1st thought actually. On the ground in the rain by myself and quite dazed, I opened each eye and thought- thank god. That could have been bad!
> 
> Craig this just happened to my older brother a couple years ago. He lives up in Bethlehem in a decent neighborhood. Walking down the street his son Luca picked up a needle. My brother Tony reacted so quickly that he poked himself when grabbing it from his son.
> Test came up positive for hepatitis C. I forget the particulars, but it was a stressful few weeks. In the end they were able to act fast and somehow get him to a clean bill of health which we didn’t know was possible.


She showed me where it happened, cut through a protective cover and her glove. Might have been a 1/16" cut, not deep, but they take that stuff seriously. Nice to know that they can head hep C off at the pass, I think that one is nasty from what I remember from health class. The patient being HIV negative gave me the biggest relief. 

Glad to hear you are feeling better today!


----------



## baron4406

Been chopping down trees like a madman to make room for my blackberries, wild black raspberries and hopefully some grape vines. Then my new toy came, a wood chipper. Assembled the beast and fired it up....................man what a loud BEAST!! Free mulch as much as i want now....lol


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> It was an ugly game. we left in the 7th inning to go to the Fairgrounds for happy hour drinks. 3rd to 7th inning is happy hour. Didn't even try to find anyone either. To many people. No telling what tomorrow will bring. The forecast is changing hourly but hope you can make it.



My one friend is a huge Mets fan and he was having a good time. I guess that's fair - my family and his went last summer when the Mets were in town and we destroyed them for that game. The Mets hit a homer in the 1st that day and he started talking trash. It was all downhill for them from there and my oldest was relentless on him for the rest of the day. 

I'll send you a text tomorrow, once I know more. I think they'll make the call on the fields by 9am.


----------



## JohnT

Sippin a nice 2016 aged 1 year in a 60 gal barrel. 

Also got a great movie on the tube (the great escape). Boy Steve McQueen was a cool guy. He did all his own stunts.

Ahhhhhhhh! All is right with the world!


----------



## Boatboy24

About to kick off the Passport Viognier Roussanne Marsanne kit. Meeting up with @mainshipfred and a couple others this afternoon to do some 'testing'. Then date night w/ Mrs Boatboy tonight.


----------



## ceeaton

Did a men's breakfast this morning, then my Saturday visit to the Giant, a 12 pack of beer for my wife as it is National Beer Day (she texted me as a reminder, like I need a reminder to drink beer). Just racked a Peach/Raspberry Sangria kit. Came down to look for a good marinate for pork chops for dinner tonight (have to cut up a pork loin in a bit). Also have some pots of soil soaking up some moisture so I can start up some seeds for the garden. Today is mostly tomatoes and I'm about two full weeks behind, so gotta get those done. Then I have to show my daughter how to do her taxes (her first year). Then I might start a blackberry concentrate kit (with added puree and various juices).

Drinking a beer to see if it will cool down my throat a bit. Seems that I've caught @Boatboy24 's cold all the way up here. At least we missed the snow this time, hate getting the kettle grill all wet if I don't have to.


----------



## mainshipfred

Just had a real nice time with @Boatboy24 and a guy from my wine class doing some tastings of my wines. Started at 1:00 and before you knew it it was getting close to 4:00. First time I had the opportunity to spend that much time with fellow winemakers. I can only imagine how much fun the Meet Up at Split Rocks is going to be.


----------



## Jal5

Started a Chilean Reisling juice pail today and pitched the yeast. Did some financial accounts online now we are enjoying pizza with a quadberry DB variety. Life is good.


----------



## mainshipfred

Last night my wife and I went to our first American Wine Society meeting. The topic was Sherry Wines. I never knew anything about them and never had it before and it's absolutely not my favorite. I couldn't get over the smell. It seems a Sherry quality is a wines fault. It is intentionally oxidized and barrels are never topped up. A good thing is now I know what Sherry smells like so I can detect the fault in my wines (bite my tongue) should they ever occur. The Solera System talk was very interesting as shown in the link below.

https://www.sherrynotes.com/2013/background/sherry-solera-system/


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Found a electric motor in a nice wood housing with pulleys and a belt today at a Habitat Restore for $10, so hooking that up to my crusher.


----------



## mainshipfred

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Found a electric motor in a nice wood housing with pulleys and a belt today at a Habitat Restore for $10, so hooking that up to my crusher.



Do you know what RPM the crusher is supposed to run at. I was considering the same thing but couldn't seem to find any info.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

no clue.I'm going to do some testing with different pulley sizes to find a good speed.
The crusher I have is a few decades old, no model# or anything on it.


----------



## Ajmassa

Planning our small summer vacation. Busch Gardens and Colonial Williamsburg VA. Around here it’s sorta like a right of passage to take a trip there. 
I remember as a kid being bored out of my skull in Williamsburg while my dad was loving it. Bringing it full circle! And looking forward. 
Not going extravagant since most of our funds are being used for home renovations. But still nice to get away for a few days.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Planning our small summer vacation. Busch Gardens and Colonial Williamsburg VA. Around here it’s sorta like a right of passage to take a trip there.
> I remember as a kid being bored out of my skull in Williamsburg while my dad was loving it. Bringing it full circle! And looking forward.
> Not going extravagant since most of our funds are being used for home renovations. But still nice to get away for a few days.



We've been pass holders at Busch Gardens for around 6 years now, I think. Go down there a lot. At 2.5 hours, its pretty doable for a day trip, and we do a few overnights as well - plenty of good hotel options. If you haven't already and will spend more than a day at the park, look into the Fun Pass. They're around $100 and include access for the whole summer to both Busch Gardens and Water Country.


----------



## ceeaton

After buying a bunch of stuff and packing the car tonight (opening the cabin this weekend with my brothers), started "rooting" around in the basement, much like a pig in the mush, and found two bottles of my wife's favorite wine. Batch #13, OB Cranberry craze. Little bit of sediment showing, but curious to see how they've held up (normally should be drunk within a year, these are approaching three years (in June)). Now that the fish tank is being torn down, I have a nice size wall in the basement to possibly build some wine shelves and hopefully inventory my wine which is now sitting sideways on the basement floor (@ 58.6*F). Maybe I should just keep it there...aging by deception.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> (opening the cabin this weekend ..... found two bottles of my wife's favorite wine. Batch #13, OB Cranberry craze.



Craig's getting lucky this weekend!!


----------



## ceeaton

No, someone else is, I won't be there until Sunday! But the two bottles should keep her content until I return home, I should hope.


----------



## Ajmassa

Grindin stumps. All day. And cutting down a 35’tree. Growing up in the city all ‘yard work’ we did was raking or mowing. Thankfully I have YouTube to lend fatherly advice.


----------



## Ajmassa

Still surprised this ended without incident. A pinpoint drop needed and leaning opposite way. Originally I thought “piece of cake”. It took actually attempting it to fully the respect the process. Felt damn good afterwards. And the grinder was a beast. Making quick work of about 7 large stumps. 
Couldnt directly upload the video here.


----------



## Johnd

Whipped out the 8 gallon fermenter, can’t even remember the last time I used it, to make a kit wine. Bro-in-law just finished Med school and got his first gig at a facility in Austin, so he and wifey’s sister will be moving in 5 weeks. Tuesday night she tells me this and asks if I can make a zin blush for her sister as a going away gift. She’ll be making the labels with some crazy photo....whatever.
So I hopped on LP, ordered the WE Selection White Zin kit, presto, here on Friday. Mixed her up, added 1/2 the fpack and a pound of sugar to 1.090, sprinkled some 1118, and we’re off to the races. Not much time on this one, so I’ll be using the fining additives, degassing with the vacuum pump, and probably some filtering to provide the polish normally obtained by aging. Should be able to get it done with no trouble.


----------



## ibglowin

Are they moving from LA to TX? If so that would be considered moving to a drier climate believe it not. LOL
Austin is a neat town, fantastic night life, restaurants, BBQ (Frankin's) but its experiencing severe growing pains (has been for years now).

Lets just call that White Zin a "Rose' " LOL


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Are they moving from LA to TX? If so that would be considered moving to a drier climate believe it not. LOL
> Austin is a neat town, fantastic night life, restaurants, BBQ (Frankin's) but its experiencing severe growing pains (has been for years now).
> 
> Lets just call that White Zin a "Rose' " LOL


 
Yep, from Lafayette to Austin, definitely a drier climate, and a new world for two coon-asses and a couple cases of rose’! Austin is a cool town, been there a couple of times on business and liked it a lot. Sure we’ll visit them while they’re there......


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> two coon-asses


Define that term, I think I might resemble that...


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Define that term, I think I might resemble that...



Probably not, it’s a term for a person of Cajun ethnicity, and unless you have some French roots down here in south Louisiana, you’ll have to be some other kind of ass. LOL!!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

You know, I happen to think Craig is pretty clever (honestly). Perhaps he is a smart-ass?


----------



## Trevor7

Thought this was vulgar the first time I heard it while working in Texas. While listening to some music in a club one night, this girl yells out between songs, “We want some Coon-Ass music!” Everyone else chimed in with, “Yeah! Coon-Ass music!”
...Only then did I understand.


----------



## Jal5

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Planning our small summer vacation. Busch Gardens and Colonial Williamsburg VA. Around here it’s sorta like a right of passage to take a trip there.
> I remember as a kid being bored out of my skull in Williamsburg while my dad was loving it. Bringing it full circle! And looking forward.
> Not going extravagant since most of our funds are being used for home renovations. But still nice to get away for a few days.


My wife and I did that trip two yrs ago. It was terrific. In August though the heat will get you! Lots of nice little restaurants along the river too.


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> You know, I happen to think Craig is pretty clever (honestly). Perhaps he is a smart-ass?



I believe that would be appropriately applied, we can save some of the other prefixes for the deserving.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Jui

Tom said:


> What R you doing today?
> Today I bottled my Chilean Syrah and Chilean Cab/Franc. Total was a full 5 cases.
> Also getting room for my 36 gallons of Italian juice comming in this weekend.
> Here's whats left..
> 
> 6 gal Apricot
> 6 gal Apple-Pear-Passion Fruit
> 6 gal Italian juice Brunello
> 6 gal Italian juice Amarone
> 12 gal Chilean juice Red Zin
> 12 gal Chilean juice Malbec
> 6 gal Pineapple
> 12 gal Peach
> 10 gal Bananna
> 6 gal Pear
> 6 gal CA juice Cab Sauvignon
> 6 gal CA juice Pinot Noir
> 6 gal CA juice Chianti
> 6 gal Ca juice Riesling
> 6 gal Ca juice Viognier
> 6 gal Carrot
> 6 gal Blackberry
> starting this weekend ..
> 6 gal Italian juice Amarone
> 6 gal Italian juice Nebbiolo
> 6 gal Italian juice Dolcetto
> 6 gal Italian juice Valpolicello
> 6 gal Italian juice Frascati
> 6 gal Italian juice Verdicchio


We bottled our blueberry wine last night after putting in the vine rite filter. Back sweetened to about
.010.
Filtered our peach but ran out of corks. Gotta go get some more.


----------



## jgmann67

Wife and I gave the dog her haircut yesterday... she’s a 1 yr old 75 lb labradoodle... took 3 hours and this morning, everything is sore.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Wife and I gave the dog her haircut yesterday... she’s a 1 yr old 75 lb labradoodle... took 3 hours and this morning, everything is sore.



Groomers next time, eh?


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> Groomers next time, eh?



We're cheap and the groomer is expensive. I think the solution is actually giving her a haircut more often, instead of every few months.


----------



## VillaVino

Stringing more trellis wire and taking the plowing blade off the tractor. It’s has to stop snowing sometime soon.


----------



## JohnT

A friend has a brother (also John) that owns a bar.

The place was a real dump until John bought the place and renovated it into a beautiful Irish pub.
He has his son (a CIA graduate) take care of the food and MAN, WHAT FOOD!!!

I had only been to the place once before. This was my last hurrah before lent, so I made the most of it. I had such a good time that I tipped the bartender $100.00. I saw how hard she was working while maintaining the friendliest of manor. I even bought a T-shirt.

On Saturday, after gardening, we decided to head up there with the wives. They were having a "Smoke out", serving all sorts of smoked goodies and they also having a live band. So, after donning the T-Shirt, we headed on up there.

Now here is where it gets weird.

When I ordered the first round of drinks, I went to hand my CC to the bartender to open a tab.
She took one look at me, and a very stern expression came over her face. She crossed her arms, took one step back, and simply shook her head "No".

Confused, I asked if it was cash only.

She still said "No".

I was confused thinking that she was not going to serve me and that I had somehow angered her. She had already handed me the round of drinks, so why was she looking so stern?? 

Then I got it. She had no problem serving me drinks. It was my money she did not want.

After considerable arguing, I finally convinced her to accept my card. "Take it. You work hard and deserve it" is what I said.

Well at the end of the evening, when it was time to go, she presented me with this bill. I guess she won the argument.

It always pays to be nice to your servers!!!!


----------



## Jal5

Planning a trip to L'Uva Bella Winery to pick up my next juice bucket this time sangiovese. Nice place good food, and the staff is very helpful with all details of wine making. 
Joe


----------



## Johnd

Been contemplating for a while what quality of corks to get in my re-order from Lafitte. Last go round was middle of the pack quality for real cork, #9 x 1-3.4". They've performed well, haven't had any issues, nor have i had to reject a single cork as I was using them, very nice corks. This time, decided to go big or go home, ordered the highest quality available, and since i didn't have to pay the $100 die fee this time around, wasn't much more than the last batch of 1,000. Requested that they bag the corks in smaller batches instead of the bag of 1,000, two 500's sounded pretty doable, and they were going to try to do 4 bags of 250, which is preferred. The last batch only has enough for one more bottling session, so I'll be getting into these pretty quickly..........


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Been contemplating for a while what quality of corks to get in my re-order from Lafitte. Last go round was middle of the pack quality for real cork, #9 x 1-3.4". They've performed well, haven't had any issues, nor have i had to reject a single cork as I was using them, very nice corks. This time, decided to go big or go home, ordered the highest quality available, and since i didn't have to pay the $100 die fee this time around, wasn't much more than the last batch of 1,000. Requested that they bag the corks in smaller batches instead of the bag of 1,000, two 500's sounded pretty doable, and they were going to try to do 4 bags of 250, which is preferred. The last batch only has enough for one more bottling session, so I'll be getting into these pretty quickly..........



My first order came in two bags. The most recent one was a single bag. Either way, I planned (and did) to break them into groups of 100 and vacuum seal them.


----------



## mainshipfred

I'm not quite there yet but I started getting grade 3 natural corks. and 1+1's for the wines I plan to drink sooner. The grade 3's appear to be good for 5 years. If by chance I make something that turns out exceptional I may spring for better corks.


----------



## Bubba1

I picked up some Chilean Cab Sav today 24 brix nice looking fruit looks like ill be making wine.


----------



## Johnd

Bout to take wifey over to our favorite Mexican restaurant, DJ inside, and an awesome live band playing outside with a huge party in the parking lot. No posting tonight when I get home. Happy Cinco!


----------



## cmason1957

Just got back from picking up my Chilean Grape Juice. A Cab/Merlot blend, Sryah, and Zinfandel. And since I messed up what someone told me they wanted, also picked up a Cabernet Sauvignon bucket. They have to chill a bit longer, since I am not able to do anything with them this weekend. 2 in the freezer, 2 in the refrigerator and the fifth will go into a bucket covered with ice and a blanket.


----------



## crooked cork

Bottling Skeeter Pee, 1 gallon each Lemon, blackcherry,sweet tea, pink lemonade, and rasberry so far Black cherry is my favorite. Put in beer bottles and capped for single serve. 10% abv


----------



## Ajmassa

Christened the fire pit last night and broke out the good wine after a very nice birthday dinner. 
Sometimes I forget what really good wine is and get reminded as soon as my nose is over the glass. It’s almost like “oh yeah. This is what it’s supposed to smell and taste like!”
Also got a really cool bday gift. Another toy. A 1.75gal master vintner SS nitrogen pressurized keg/tap. She thought it would be great to fill for parties and whatnot. But I also think would be great for awkward sized leftover to easily top up with- especially for continued barrel topping. 
Was a great night.


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice! Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> Nice! Happy Birthday!!!



Thanks bud. Just to be clear- it wasn’t my goal to *SEEK ATTENTION. But I do appreciate it.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Thanks bud. Just to be clear- it wasn’t my goal to go fishing for well wishes. But I do appreciate it.



Well then we'll have to break out the smilie!


----------



## mainshipfred

Cool present you well wisher, LOL Happy Birthday.


----------



## Ajmassa

Poor wording by me I guess? Ehhhh tends to happen in text convos. And Thanks Fred. I’m thinking I’ll get some use out of it.


----------



## ceeaton

Ajmassa5983 said:


> A 1.75gal master vintner SS nitrogen pressurized keg/tap.


Oh, I can taste a ho-made batch of Guinness...

BTW, happy brithday, are you sure you can appreciate wine at such a young age?


----------



## Boatboy24

It's 'Christmas Eve' here. Headed up to Harford tomorrow to pick up my (and Fred's) Carmenere grapes. Fred joining the Broad Run Cellars staff for crush later in the day. I'm excited and nervous after my 2016 Chilean fiasco. But I've learned a lot in the last 24 months and hope it serves me well.

Did some (very) minor tidying in the winery and got my chems/additives organized for tomorrow. Took the Petite Verdot grapes out of the freezer and moved into the fridge so they're at least a little thawed by tomorrow. Excited to have the wonderful aromas of fermentation floating around soon.


----------



## pgentile

Boatboy24 said:


> It's 'Christmas Eve' here. Headed up to Harford tomorrow to pick up my (and Fred's) Carmenere grapes. Fred joining the Broad Run Cellars staff for crush later in the day. I'm excited and nervous after my 2016 Chilean fiasco. But I've learned a lot in the last 24 months and hope it serves me well.
> 
> Did some (very) minor tidying in the winery and got my chems/additives organized for tomorrow. Took the Petite Verdot grapes out of the freezer and moved into the fridge so they're at least a little thawed by tomorrow. Excited to have the wonderful aromas of fermentation floating around soon.



My carmenere is coming along nicely, fruit looked very nice, Harford has the same source so you you should be happy. Have a fun "Christmas Day".


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Poor wording by me I guess?



Hyphens save lives!


----------



## mainshipfred

Yesterday we were getting the boat ready for the season. Starting all systems and cleaning. For the first time in years the engines started right up with a little gas down the carbs. It's a 1988 with carbs and no fuel injection. Couldn't get the generator running, the battery died and probably needs replaced. My stitching on the canvas is getting old and when I tried to unzip the windows to get the canvas off to wash I rippped the stiching from one of the sections. So took off the canvas and had to wash it 3 times. One soap and water, one plastic cleaner and one plastic protection. When I went to put it back on I was using zipper grease to ease the them. With my fingers greasy and slippery I dropped one of the section in the water, sunk immediately so I need to find a canvas company. Today I'm doing a first racking after press of my juice bucket/ grape skin Cab, racking and determining how much if any flavor pack to add to my 3 four month old Island Mist kits to get ready for filtering and bottling. I'm running out of carboy storage in my cooler and have to bottle something. Then this evening my wife and I are going to on American Wine Society tasting of Rhone wines.


----------



## wrongway

I got my Pineapple-Orange wine bottled this morning so I will start mixing up a batch of hard apple-cinnamon cider!


----------



## sour_grapes

I am going somewhere that is much warmer than here for a few weeks. (The weird thing is, it is at 60 deg N latitude! But it is 55F here, and will be 85F there.  ) I will not experience darkness for the next few weeks -- I hope they have good curtains!


----------



## Jal5

Mainshipfred- sounds like my sagas with an old boat! Looking forward to getting my 1985 in the lake later this week. Always something to tweak on the boat. Come to think of it boating and making wine both require patience!


----------



## mainshipfred

Jal5 said:


> Mainshipfred- sounds like my sagas with an old boat! Looking forward to getting my 1985 in the lake later this week. Always something to tweak on the boat. Come to think of it boating and making wine both require patience!



Yep, never ending. What do you have?


----------



## Jal5

Bayliner Capri. Just keep it going is our motto! Lots of fun though. I have learned to do my own repairs since nobody works on old VP motors or outdrives here


----------



## Jal5

Met a member locally today and bought two carboys. Thx Bonnie. Plus a friend gave me 18 wine bottles!


----------



## Trevor7

Daughter graduated University last Sunday, last of the family members left today. Since then, I've been staring at all the empty spaces in the wine rack... Obviously time to get back to bottling.


----------



## Johnd

Finished up the White Zin kit for sis in law last night, and committed a winemaking sin, I filtered a wine that wasn't perfectly clear, though I went into the endeavor with eyes wide open. Already having completed AF, vacuum degassed, added sorbate, sulfite and the 2nd half of the fpack some two weeks ago, there was still a slight haze in the wine, which needed to be bottled last evening to make the trip with wifey today. Ran the wine through the BV Super Jet with coarse pads first, which really made a difference in the clarity, and the pressures never exceeded 15 PSI. Second runthrough with polishing pads went equally as smooth, and the wine finished up crystal clear and sparkling, a really beautiful wine. Used up $8 worth of filter pads, but that's ok. The taste was, well, white zin, not really on my list of faves, but it's not for me anyway. Corked, capsuled, labelled, boxed, and on its way to final destination this morning. Guess I'll just say a few Hail Mary's, promise to never do it again, and be thankful for my good fortune.


----------



## mainshipfred

You had to do what you had to do. From what I remember you were on a short leash. I personally don't see anything wrong with what you did.


----------



## aabshire

1 - Bottling 5 gal blackberry
2 - Racking another 5 gal blackberry to clarify
3 - Racking 6 gal Muscato (kit)
4 - Racking 6 gal Brethren of the Red Mead and adding oak to age
5 - Racking 6 gal Lemon Mead after clearing


----------



## ceeaton

Trying my first brisket on the kettle grill. Using a snake with a water pan and some cherry chips along the snake. Not shown in the image is a foil shield between the lit coals and the meat, which I'll rotate around in a few hours when I open to rotate the meat (keeping the thicker side towards the lit coals). Temperature is holding around 235*F, trying to lower it a bit more if possible. If it gets done too early (it is only the flat) they say it can rest for a few hours in a cooler and still stay warm enough to slice and serve.

Second image may get built today, may not. My ho-made Hoverman antenna is about 10 years old. Noticing that I'm having issues getting some Hi-VHF channels that I used to get, so pulled the trigger and ordered a CM 3020 long range antenna. The trick will be getting it up on the roof without my oldest boy around. It's 152" x 95" x 22", though very light since it is made primarily of aluminum. Pictures later if successful, I've got to rototill part of the front yard and the two gardens in the back, since they are finally dry enough. If I need too many liquids as I work I may put off the antenna project until Monday, when it's supposed to be much cooler.








Edit:







Two down, one to go...


----------



## Boatboy24

Just finished putting a trampoline together for the kiddos. Started a little after 8 and it took about two hours. Hotter than Hades already out there. Temp isn't bad, at 84; but the humidity has kicked in, the air isn't moving, and the sun is on full blast. I already don't want to be outside for the rest of the day.

Looking forward to a few weeks from now, when our gazebo will be screened in and have a ceiling fan. Then I can sit out there and enjoy a nice glass of iced tea, err, Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## jgmann67

I just hauled a 500 bottle, Vintage Keeper Wine Cellar cabinet home. Cooler doesn't work, but otherwise in decent shape. Had to take it apart to get it in the basement. Fun.


----------



## mainshipfred

jgmann67 said:


> I just hauled a 500 bottle, Vintage Keeper Wine Cellar cabinet home. Cooler doesn't work, but otherwise in decent shape. Had to take it apart to get it in the basement. Fun.



You probably already have this but ifyou don't and have trouble re-assembling it, here you go. It looks like the cooling unit is self contained so you could replace it yourself. I almost bought one a few years back but it was too deep or wide to fit anywhere.

http://www.strictlycellars.com/wine-cellars/vintage-keeper/winekoolr_500_manual_web.pdf


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Hotter than Hades already out there. Temp isn't bad, at 84; but the humidity has kicked in, the air isn't moving, and the sun is on full blast. I already don't want to be outside for the rest of the day.


 Yea, 91 deg here, dewpoint just hit 71. This first heat + humidity round is always the hardest to bear. I keep coming down here to the basement and laying on the carpet for a few minutes to cool off. Still 64*F and dry. I wish the fricking brisket would get over this stall so I can wrap it up, put it in the cooler and go take a nice cold shower. ...just hit 174*F, so I think it just got past the stall. Had been 163-165 for about three hours. Almost did the Texas crutch, but I had some time. Hoping I can hit 195-200 within the next two hours so I at least get an hour rest. Grill is reading 239*, maybe I'll bump it up to 275.



jgmann67 said:


> I just hauled a 500 bottle, Vintage Keeper Wine Cellar cabinet home. Cooler doesn't work, but otherwise in decent shape. Had to take it apart to get it in the basement. Fun.


Oh, you could have one heck of a pool party with 500 bottles of wine!


----------



## Jal5

No winemaking today. Went fishing this AM but nothing was cooperating. Came home and decided to fix the yard trailer- two new inner tubes later, and had to drive all over town to find the darn size! Not sure what else will fit into today's chores.


----------



## Venatorscribe

I will probably need to open the spigot on my fermenter and get my lastest cider off it's lees. I took this photo yesterday - day 6. This morning the fruit has dropped and the liquid cleared. Must be a sign to launch into the nxt phase. Will post a new photo latter on. It is a feijoa cider with some sultanas and figs to round-out and enhance flavours. FYI am using a Belgian Tripel ale yeast with this ferment as have read some interesting posts ref both Saison and Tripel yeasts with fruit ciders.


----------



## wpt-me

Did a craft show ,in the rain off and on, made 31/2 times my booth space. Not to bad!!
In Dixville Notch N.H.

Bill


----------



## Venatorscribe

Decided to put off the decanting until tomorrow. Too cold in the garage and I’d rather spend Sunday going for a walk, reading and perusing wine and beer forums for ongoing inspiration. Anyway re this follow up pic. The fruit has dropped. Brix / SG similarly faded away so definitely time to rack.


----------



## jgmann67

Bottled my 1 year old RJS RQ 2017 French Merlot, and loaded a bunch of wine into the cooler (which is just a big storage closet until I get the reefer unit working).


----------



## Boatboy24

Brand new Wegmans opened under a mile from my house about two hours ago. Just ran over to take a look around. Gonna be nice having that place so close. And their wine prices are comparable to TW.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Brand new Wegmans opened under a mile from my house about two hours ago. Just ran over to take a look around. Gonna be nice having that place so close. And their wine prices are comparable to TW.



"Honey, We're almost out of coffee. I'm going to run out to Wegman's for some more, and for some of those chicken thighs that are on sale, and, uhhh, a few other things. Do you need anything?"


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Brand new Wegmans opened under a mile from my house about two hours ago. Just ran over to take a look around. Gonna be nice having that place so close. And their wine prices are comparable to TW.



Openned early, originally it was August then I heard June 6. We've been waiting for it as well.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Openned early, originally it was August then I heard June 6. We've been waiting for it as well.



They have a burger bar. Anxious to try it out.


----------



## mainshipfred

I'll wait a week or 2 to go. I think a lot of people have been waiting for it to open. Has to be a zoo.


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching the Caps!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Took the afternoon off, along w/ Mrs Boatboy and watched the Nats crush Tampa. Was nice seeing Wilson Ramos back in DC and he got a warm reception.


----------



## MarcMaserati

Planning what to do with 30 liters of Ranpur juice. I need to significantly reduce acidity, add sugar and hope my starter will take!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Took the afternoon off, along w/ Mrs Boatboy and watched the Nats crush Tampa. Was nice seeing Wilson Ramos back in DC and he got a warm reception.



Nats fans always to give warm welcomes to former players. Except for butt head Papelbon.


----------



## Monty Knapp

Bottled my WinExpert Eclipse Shiraz, Barossa Valley today. Gave it just a couple months bulk aging before bottling.
Tasted a sample and it was impressive. Looking forward to this one in a year or so. Already planning to do another batch next spring.


----------



## ceeaton

Came home from services to see a brown object moving around in a live trap I set. My son found a "rabbit hole" yesterday, try a gigantic ground hog hole under a cedar we were removing. Set the trap with some really ripe limes. Must of smelled the sweet stuff and had me a ground hog. Texted my local ground hog expert, @jgmann67 for some advice. Released it about 4 miles away with two nice sized streams between me and the release point. Now to figure out if it's the only one, or just the tip of the iceberg. I only like attempting to trap on weekend days, especially when it's not too hot out, so today worked out well.

I do have a new respect for how powerful the little critters are. I was worried it was gonna break through the trap door at any minute. Noticeable bend in the door now, had troubles keeping it opened with the safety latch.

Wonder how they would tasted smoked on some charcoal? Bet it'd taste like chicken, LOL.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Came home from services to see a brown object moving around in a live trap I set. My son found a "rabbit hole" yesterday, try a gigantic ground hog hole under a cedar we were removing. Set the trap with some really ripe limes. Must of smelled the sweet stuff and had me a ground hog. Texted my local ground hog expert, @jgmann67 for some advice. Released it about 4 miles away with two nice sized streams between me and the release point. Now to figure out if it's the only one, or just the tip of the iceberg. I only like attempting to trap on weekend days, especially when it's not too hot out, so today worked out well.
> 
> I do have a new respect for how powerful the little critters are. I was worried it was gonna break through the trap door at any minute. Noticeable bend in the door now, had troubles keeping it opened with the safety latch.
> 
> Wonder how they would tasted smoked on some charcoal? Bet it'd taste like chicken, LOL.



They’re a little more like meat than chicken, sort of like pork, but greasier like an armadillo.......


----------



## Chilkat

ceeaton said:


> Trying my first brisket on the kettle grill. Using a snake with a water pan and some cherry chips along the snake. Not shown in the image is a foil shield between the lit coals and the meat, which I'll rotate around in a few hours when I open to rotate the meat (keeping the thicker side towards the lit coals). Temperature is holding around 235*F, trying to lower it a bit more if possible. If it gets done too early (it is only the flat) they say it can rest for a few hours in a cooler and still stay warm enough to slice and serve.
> 
> View attachment 48875
> 
> 
> View attachment 48874
> 
> 
> Edit:
> View attachment 48877
> 
> View attachment 48878
> 
> View attachment 48879
> 
> 
> Two down, one to go...



How was the brisket?


----------



## ceeaton

Chilkat said:


> How was the brisket?


Everyone in the family loved it. I keep admiring a whole brisket at our Giant, $2.99/lb, cryvac'd, but I just had to pay the car insurance bill, and my daughter finally got her license, so I'm expecting a $350 additional bill later in the week, time for some toasted cheese sandwiches with tomato soup, for three or four nights in a row.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> They’re a little more like meat than chicken, sort of like pork, but greasier like an armadillo.......


My wife mentioned the "richness" aka greasiness. Not her favorite meal. Her parents made her eat all kinds of stuff, not like "here try this it's good", more like "eat it or nothing more tonight". I've made it a point to offer options at dinner and all my kids have turned out to like about anything I put out there. They also are honest when they don't like something so I can provide an alternative they do when we make that meal the next time. We had steamed brussel spouts with parmesean cheese tonight...my son's eyes got big and I had to wrestle a few of them away before he ate them all!


----------



## Venatorscribe

Hmm am still thinking about the Cranberry Wine I intend to make. I have got everything ready to go but am just waiting for the moment. I have so much stuff in carboys right now I think I must seriously sit down and have a planning session with myself prior to adding to the congestion in the shed.


----------



## Jal5

Decided to make a wine bottle drying rack. The “tree” type. Took about 1.5 hrs if that. It was from scrap wood plus two sections of wood dowel I had to buy. It holds 15 bottles. Will stain and seal all the wood. 
An easy rainy day project cost me a little more than $5. 
Joe


----------



## Venatorscribe

An excellent project. Well done. When it is fully completed please submit a pic. Salut


----------



## crooked cork

It's rhubarb season here in Minnesota just started my second batch of rhubarb wine planning to make 7 total 5 gallon batches


----------



## Trevor7

Jal5 said:


> Decided to make a wine bottle drying rack. The “tree” type. Took about 1.5 hrs if that. It was from scrap wood plus two sections of wood dowel I had to buy. It holds 15 bottles. Will stain and seal all the wood.
> An easy rainy day project cost me a little more than $5.
> Joe


As one who can't seem to cut two pieces of wood the same length, I'm envious!


----------



## Venatorscribe

crooked cork said:


> It's rhubarb season here in Minnesota just started my second batch of rhubarb wine planning to make 7 total 5 gallon batches


Hi, do you mind if I ask what pH you are getting for the rhubarb juice. Mine can in at pH 2.


----------



## Ajmassa

Jal5 said:


> Decided to make a wine bottle drying rack. The “tree” type. Took about 1.5 hrs if that. It was from scrap wood plus two sections of wood dowel I had to buy. It holds 15 bottles. Will stain and seal all the wood.
> An easy rainy day project cost me a little more than $5.
> Joe



Pics or it didn’t happen!


----------



## Jal5

Trevor7 said:


> As one who can't seem to cut two pieces of wood the same length, I'm envious!


LOL I am cutting challenged too!


----------



## Jal5

Not painted yet but works pretty good. I tend to scrape and wash a case at a time so this will hold 14 max.

Dowels should be about 45 degree angle to drain properly. I used two 6’ pieces of dowel rod which was the only expense.

Don’t get gorilla glue on your hands!


----------



## Ajmassa

Not today- but the other night. I couldn’t sleep and turned on the TV and Sideways had just started. 
Maybe this movie is a cliche’ for winos to love, but I don’t care. I still love this film. Been a few years And I ended up watched the entire thing. 
The scene towards the end of the movie when they are talking about why they love wine is by far my favorite- And I believe supposed to be correlating to life itself. Love it. This one never gets old.


----------



## ibglowin

Good one for sure but also kinda depressing in the same breath. Reminds us that life isn't always pretty and everything doesn't always get wrapped up in a pretty bow in the end of every movie.


----------



## Ajmassa

ibglowin said:


> Good one for sure but also kinda depressing in the same breath. Reminds us that life isn't always pretty and everything doesn't always get wrapped up in a pretty bow in the end of every movie.



......and, just like a bottle of wine, you shouldnt risk waiting too long before enjoying it. 
There was actually a Sideways sequel made almost 10 yrs later picking up where the original left off. Though it was never made into a movie- only the novel. Called Vertical. (I own it but have yet to read it) And you may be interested to know this sequel is NOT focused in Napa, with the main focus up in Northwest wine country—-in Willamette Valley, Oregon for a Pinot Noir wine festival. 
** and just now while fact checking myself I learned a 3rd installment was also written about
3 yrs ago. Set in Chile.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL I have the same exact (sequel) book but have yet to read it also. Retirement looming in ~4 months now.


----------



## Boatboy24

Dad's headed over in a bit and we'll bottle the 2016 Zinfandel based blend I'm calling "Unchained". We have 11 gallons to deal with. I'll label and foil another time. Will also rack, stabilize and add oak to the 2018 Carmenere/Petite Verdot.

Thanks to @ibglowin , who gave me the blend ratios for a past "Prisoner" offering a while back. That's what "Unchained" was modeled after and I think we've made something that can stand up to its inspiration.


----------



## ibglowin

Sadly I am down to only a couple bottles of mine but that was easily one of the best blends I have ever made hands down. You should have a good one as well as long as you don't over oak it and I suspect you have your oak levels dialed in by now.



Boatboy24 said:


> Dad's headed over in a bit and we'll bottle the 2016 Zinfandel based blend I'm calling "Unchained". We have 11 gallons to deal with. I'll label and foil another time. Will also rack, stabilize and add oak to the 2018 Carmenere/Petite Verdot.
> 
> Thanks to @ibglowin , who gave me the blend ratios for a past "Prisoner" offering a while back. That's what "Unchained" was modeled after and I think we've made something that can stand up to its inspiration.


----------



## ceeaton

Been having some lower back and hip problems lately, woke up today and things were feeling better, so figured it's time to make the 'ol hip hurt again. Put a 4-5 inch base of rock down for a simple walkway. Wanted to get that started and let it settle for a few weeks (and rains) before I put in my 11 yr old daughter's "fairy garden" which will be the plot to the left of the walk.


----------



## JustJoe

crooked cork said:


> It's rhubarb season here in Minnesota just started my second batch of rhubarb wine planning to make 7 total 5 gallon batches


I will be starting my first batch tomorrow but I will only have 2 this year.


----------



## Johnd

Headed out on Fathers Day with wifey and kids for a 7 day cruise out of NO, stopping in Key West, Nassau, and Freeport. My girls are getting older, one just graduated from LSU, might be our last vacation with the whole herd.

Happy Fathers Day to all you Dads out there, enjoy your day!!


----------



## Kraffty

@ibglowin , LOL I have the same exact (sequel) book but have yet to read it also. Retirement looming in ~4 months now.

I've some how missed that bit of info, congratulations, time for more vines!
Mike


----------



## Johnd

Bout to head ashore for a beautiful day with the fam in Key West.


----------



## Johnd

Cheers from Atlantis on Pardise Island, Nassau, Bahamas, where rum reigns supreme!!


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like picture perfect weather. Argh!



Johnd said:


> Cheers from Atlantis on Pardise Island, Nassau, Bahamas, where rum reigns supreme!!


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Cheers from Atlantis on Pardise Island, Nassau, Bahamas, where rum reigns supreme!!


I was there once, way before Atlantis was built. Howard Hughes had bought the resort across from us and I guess lived in the Penthouse. I was in fourth grade, would have made it 1972 or 73, I think. Old enough to get too sunburned chasing around chameleons along a vegetative area along the beach, too young to enjoy the rum. I remember trying to eat a whole grouper for dinner one night...those were the days! Looks like fun.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Had our annual work volunteer appreciation bbq today, I did the grilling.
Had about 100 pieces of chicken (thighs and drumsticks), 5 racks of ribs, 1 leg of lamb.


----------



## ibglowin

Holy Cow (and chicken and lamb)! Fantastic job!


----------



## ceeaton

I'm guessing that no one left hungry! That's a lot of food, great job! Not everybody can get those different types of meat to get done around the same general time, you have talent for sure.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Thanks, used my inkbird 4 probe thermometer to keep track of temps (bought it through this site).

I've been doing this for several years now, and do a wedding or two a year with a group of buddies for fun (and beer).


----------



## Johnd

Just got into the mouth of the mighty Mississippi, glad to be back, cruise ship WiFi wouldn’t let me visit most of my favorite sites, but got some land access now. Should dock in NO around 6 AM and be off this beast by 7 or so. Time for a starvation diet.......


----------



## Jal5

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen!


Here’s the finished product in action


----------



## ceeaton

Just arrived home from a weekend with fellow winemakers @mainshipfred, @heatherd, @tjgaul, @pgentile plus wives/husbands/a daughter. Very enjoyable time. The wine and food festival was fun, but exhausting at the same time. Rain for the most part held off (could have been worse), I think today's weather will be better and much warmer. The meetup in Fred and Paul's adjoining rooms was quite entertaining and fun for the most part. Hopefully @pgentile will post some images in the near future. I will leave any details out until then! (What happens at Split Rock, stays at Split Rock is my new motto)  Now off to look for my next grilling victim at the local Giant. The gyro and crab cake sandwich for lunch/dinner last night were good, but I missed my grill.


----------



## sour_grapes

Out for a sail on the big lake today. Lesseee, the Calatrava (Milwaukee Art Museum) is closing:





Oh, Okay, now it is opening back up:


----------



## Boatboy24

Settling back into reality. After a fantastic week in the Outer Banks, I woke up at home this morning.


----------



## ibglowin

and yet not even a single bit of proof......... 



Boatboy24 said:


> Settling back into reality. After a fantastic week in the Outer Banks, I woke up at home this morning.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> and yet not even a single bit of proof.........


----------



## ibglowin

What a coincidence. Saw the same exact thing when we were staying at the Outer Banks a few years ago!


----------



## ceeaton

I think I like Mike's picture better. I think it's the lighting or something.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I think I like Mike's picture better. I think it's the lighting or something.



But there was no _horse_ in Mike's picture. There was a horse in Jim's...


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> But there was no _horse_ in Mike's picture. There was a horse in Jim's...



But they both lack starfish


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> But they both lack starfish



One had hearts though...


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Built a small deck and stairs for our above ground pool. Not finished yet, still need to add more spindles to the railings, and add railings and a gate on the stairs.
Did this for under $100, got all the wood from the cull/damaged piled at Home Depot.

It was over 32 C (90 F) here today before humidity. I think I drank 4-5 jugs of water.

Now enjoying a cold beer to relax.


----------



## mainshipfred

Again not today but yesterday my spring wines were 3 weeks from the time my chromo showed no malic so I added sulfite and put them to bed for a while in the cooler. That was the only good thing that happened. Went to my boat to replace what I thought was a bad started in the genny. Maybe a good thing, it was the starter. It would try to start and immediately cut off but at least it turned over and tried. So I get home after being a little discouraged and my wife tells me the upstairs AC unit is making a terrible noise. Heck, it was 94* and I was already in it for hours on the boat. Go outside and its the fan motor which was suspposed to have been replaced when we had the unit serviced a month ago. Took the unit apart to see if there was anything I could do (remenber it was the 4th). Eventially the fan just froze up and I removed it to get a replacement today. I had to make sure they charged me for the motor which they did. So they come to pick up the motor from my truck and the guy tells me he is not a technician and has no tools. So guess who had to install the motor. Don't know what to do about the bill but at least the unit is working. Back to the boat. While figuring out what to do about the motor I was also thinking about the genny and remembered there is a low coolant safety switch which I remembered from a long time ago when it quite and all I had to do was add antifreeze. To install the starter I had to disconnect a coolant hose and lost some antifreeze, maybe too much. Today is better, the AC is working and I'm pretty sure I have a fix for the genny. We have All Star tickets for the Futures Game, Home Run Derby and the game and want to take our boat to a marina which is less then a block from the stadium and stay 2 nights.


----------



## Jal5

Helping my dear wife aka assistant wine maker aka first mate on our boat. She fell on steps at our sons house last night and broke her leg! In ER Last nite and today the orthopedic doc. Good news is she only needs a cast and should be ok to go on our trip to UK AND SCOTLAND this fall. Thank God.


----------



## sour_grapes

Good luck, Mrs. Jal5!


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> We have All Star tickets for the Futures Game, Home Run Derby and the game and want to take our boat to a marina which is less then a block from the stadium and stay 2 nights.



That will be a killer 'mini vacation'. Did you get your seats for the Derby? 

Know anyone trying to sell HR Derby tix at a steep discount?


----------



## Boatboy24

Jal5 said:


> Helping my dear wife aka assistant wine maker aka first mate on our boat. She fell on steps at our sons house last night and broke her leg! In ER Last nite and today the orthopedic doc. Good news is she only needs a cast and should be ok to go on our trip to UK AND SCOTLAND this fall. Thank God.



Oh no! Speedy recovery, Mrs Jal5!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> That will be a killer 'mini vacation'. Did you get your seats for the Derby?
> 
> Know anyone trying to sell HR Derby tix at a steep discount?



We have the whole package. Our seats are in the outfield the second section from the left field foul pole . Should see some action. Steep discount!!!! LOL. Just checked our section 105 are now starting at $751.00.


----------



## pgentile

Chiilin' on our roof deck after some shrimp/spinach/basil with orzo, sipping some sangiovese/barbera and mother narure tees this up:


----------



## ceeaton

Shit, I didn't even notice it was getting dark out (down in the dungeon). That's a nice skyline, can almost figure out your address by it! (just a few landmarks I recognize)


----------



## ceeaton

Note to self...if you want to go to bed at 9 pm, don't re-hook up your WD passport drive with 15K+ songs on it at 8:30 pm and expect to get to bed on time. Especially if you are drinking a beer and have one more in the fridge.

Listening to Led Zeppelin BBC sessions, recorded in 1969 and 1971.


----------



## pgentile

ceeaton said:


> Note to self...if you want to go to bed at 9 pm, don't re-hook up your WD passport drive with 15K+ songs on it at 8:30 pm and expect to get to bed on time. Especially if you are drinking a beer and have one more in the fridge.
> 
> Listening to Led Zeppelin BBC sessions, recorded in 1969 and 1971.



Well darn 15K+ songs beer in hand an another in the fridge what else would one do? Ramble On had to be in there if it was 69-71.


----------



## ceeaton

pgentile said:


> Well darn 15K+ songs beer in hand an another in the fridge what else would one do? Ramble On had to be in there if it was 69-71.


Yup, Ramble On was in the mix. The one more beer in the fridge got me to bed before 10:15, so I'm fine this morning. I do take a chance though since there is a rather large supply of dry red wine within 10 feet of me @ 62*F. That occasionally leads to a much later bed time.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

We have some visitors from Paraguay staying with us this week, so I took them to Toronto yesterday. We went to Ripleys Aquarium, CN tower, and the Royal Ontario Museum.

CN Tower photos are from observation deck, over 1100ft up. We didn't go to Skypod this trip, it's another 300 ft higher.
Their kids loved it, never been to anything like that.
Today my Wife took them to MarineLand, which is like a Seaworld. They are having tons of fun there too, and no lines (it's been boycotted a lot recently which has drastically reduced attendance). Their kids have never been on rollercoasters or similar before.


----------



## wpt-me

Racked a Pino Grigio , a frozen pail from last fall. Bottled a couple to see what they taste like.

Bill


----------



## mainshipfred

Went to the Home Run Derby and the All Star Game. Both events were great but more so was the entire experience. I can't think of any team that wasn't represented by someone. There were groups of 3 and 4 in which all of them represented different teams. Several people represented different teams with their jerseys and hats. We were in left field for the derby and 2 balls were really close but not close enough. I was surprised how many young kids were there considering the cost of the tickets until I saw how many activities they had for them. Definately way more then they had for the adults. Would do it again in a heart beat.


----------



## Jal5

Disld some fishing but couldn’t land any. Did some other errands and am now prepping dinner nothing fancy! My
Better half still recuperating from broken leg
Butvwe did talk about fall juice bucket order! I think I am hooked on buckets now.


----------



## Ajmassa

Road Trip! Likely driving past a handful of my winemaking buddies cruising past Baltimore, DC, now down Virginia on our way to Williamsburg VA.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Road Trip! Likely driving past a handful of my winemaking buddies cruising past Baltimore, DC, now down Virginia on our way to Williamsburg VA.



Are you hitting Busch Gardens?


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> Are you hitting Busch Gardens?



Yessir!


----------



## mainshipfred

Jim and I are only 17 miles off the beltway, mostly all highway, if you need to stretch your legs on the way back.


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> Jim and I are only 17 miles off the beltway, mostly all highway, if you need to stretch your legs on the way back.



Check out this perfect photo-op we stumbled across!


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Check out this perfect photo-op we stumbled across! View attachment 49854



Very Cool


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Check out this perfect photo-op we stumbled across! View attachment 49854



I know that spot very well. About 30 yards down the hill you have Italian wine tasting.


----------



## Pgnelson45

Runningwolf said:


> I am about 50 miles from Walkers so its only an hour drive making it worth while. Today I am rinsing out bottles. We had a wine fest a week ago and I was able to pick up 28 cases of bottles for 2 bucks a case. Rinsing them out today and seperating by color. I will remove labels and clean as I need them. Getting the bottles from this one paticular winery the labels are not real awful to try and remove like some are.


Exactly how do you remove the labels?


----------



## sour_grapes

Pgnelson45 said:


> Exactly how do you remove the labels?



Here are a few useful threads:
https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/removing-labels-easily.40440/page-4
https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/label-removel-easy.33127/
https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/secrets-for-removing-labels.21292/


----------



## crooked cork

Entered four bottles of wine in the county fair and came home with 5 ribbons including grand champion


----------



## Boatboy24

Missed a turn on what was supposed to be a 6 mile run this morning. Ended up being a 6.5 mile run, plus a 1+ mile walk. Labeled and foiled 4.5 cases of 2016 Zinfandel-based blend. After lunch and a short nap, I did some tidying in the winery and racked 11 gallons of 2018 Carmenere/Petite Verdot blend from Chile. It has been absolutely pouring all afternoon - the sump pump is running and it NEVER runs. Our deck is in the process of being refurbished, so we have a lot of lumber in the back yard. Think I'll go out and build an ark...


----------



## AkTom

Went to the wild animal park today... these are some of the wild things ;-)


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> Think I'll go out and build an ark...



I'll take all you got!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> I'll take all you got!



Sadly, all this rain has come in the course of about 8 hours. Sump pump kicking every 5 seconds or so now. And it looks like we still have another 2 hours of heavy stuff.


----------



## Johnd

Bottling day for the 2016 Montsant Merlot, bottled, corked, cleaned, capsules and labeled two carboys worth. Ended up with 62 each 750 ml bottles, one 375, and a full grown glass for the winemaker.


----------



## jgmann67

Leaving on a jet plane. Least I know when I’ll be back again.


----------



## Jal5

Johnd said:


> Bottling day for the 2016 Montsant Merlot, bottled, corked, cleaned, capsules and labeled two carboys worth. Ended up with 62 each 750 ml bottles, one 375, and a full grown glass for the winemaker.
> View attachment 49895
> View attachment 49896


Love your description on label!


----------



## Ajmassa

@Boatboy24


----------



## crooked cork

Entered four bottles of wine in the county fair came home with 5 ribbons three first place one third place and the grand champion


----------



## jgmann67

Today, I’m in the land of bourbon, and noticing that the App really likes the picture of the girl in a bikini walking her horse. It’s still the one that shows on the feed.


----------



## mainshipfred

I would like to wish everyone a Happy National Wine and Cheese Day. Guess what I'm going to be doing.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> I would like to wish everyone a Happy National Wine and Cheese Day. Guess what I'm going to be doing.


I think I had too many onions over the past few meals, so I've only been cutting the cheese, not eating any.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Tom said:


> What R you doing today?
> Today I bottled my Chilean Syrah and Chilean Cab/Franc. Total was a full 5 cases.
> Also getting room for my 36 gallons of Italian juice comming in this weekend.
> Here's whats left..
> 
> 6 gal Apricot
> 6 gal Apple-Pear-Passion Fruit
> 6 gal Italian juice Brunello
> 6 gal Italian juice Amarone
> 12 gal Chilean juice Red Zin
> 12 gal Chilean juice Malbec
> 6 gal Pineapple
> 12 gal Peach
> 10 gal Bananna
> 6 gal Pear
> 6 gal CA juice Cab Sauvignon
> 6 gal CA juice Pinot Noir
> 6 gal CA juice Chianti
> 6 gal Ca juice Riesling
> 6 gal Ca juice Viognier
> 6 gal Carrot
> 6 gal Blackberry
> starting this weekend ..
> 6 gal Italian juice Amarone
> 6 gal Italian juice Nebbiolo
> 6 gal Italian juice Dolcetto
> 6 gal Italian juice Valpolicello
> 6 gal Italian juice Frascati
> 6 gal Italian juice Verdicchio


Goodness. I can guess you're having fun. But how do you get through all this lot. I am mpressed by your 'work in progress'. Few could claim to have this level of manufacture


----------



## Boatboy24

Headed out to watch the minor league Potomac Nationals. After the game: fireworks, then we get to camp in the outfield!!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Spent the day packing the van, cleaning the house, spraying the grapes and garden, and getting ready for whiskey night.
Tomorrow at 4am we leave for a week at the cottage.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

Marking rows for next years planting so that I can start the soil preparation process. I like to be ready come spring and it gives time for any soil amendments to 'equalize' any soil shortcomings. Plus the weeds/grass has to go.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Doing this sort of stuff all week.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Doing this sort of stuff all week.



Where is that? Looks very peaceful.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

On Golden lake, Ontario.
A week of water skiing, quadding, BBQ, and beer 
My 7 and 9 year old both drove a quad on their own for the first time in the front yard today. Will go do some trails with them tomorrow.
Have 18 of us here for the week.
We can't have open fires this week due to a fire ban but making up for it.


----------



## Boatboy24

7 mile run this morning. While it was a relatively cool 72 degrees, the humidity was 99%. Brutal!

Our deck is about done being 'rehabbed'. While that's been going on, I decided my ~9 year old Weber Performer deserves a makeover. Got a new work table and new wheels for it, so I might put them on today. Pics to come later, of course. I also need to bottle the Blanc de Noir LR. 

Later on, fishing at the Izaak Walton League w/ the Scouts, followed by a hot dog and marshmallow roast.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> 7 mile run this morning. While it was a relatively cool 72 degrees, the humidity was 99%. Brutal!
> 
> Our deck is about done being 'rehabbed'. While that's been going on, I decided my ~9 year old Weber Performer deserves a makeover. Got a new work table and new wheels for it, so I might put them on today. Pics to come later, of course. I also need to bottle the Blanc de Noir LR.
> 
> Later on, fishing at the Izaak Walton League w/ the Scouts, followed by a hot dog and marshmallow roast.



Jim - 7 miles? Wow. Have done that much in ages. 

I’m doing P90x. Survived the first week and was not surprised to find I’m in terrible shape. Tomorrow I rest, then go back at it on Monday.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Jim - 7 miles? Wow. Have done that much in ages.
> 
> I’m doing P90x. Survived the first week and was not surprised to find I’m in terrible shape. Tomorrow I rest, then go back at it on Monday.



Training to do a half marathon on 9/30. Today was rough, but I still have a good amount of time for training. Sucks getting old though.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Made some hot sauce entirely (other than the vinegar) from our back yard garden.
Tomatoes, Tomatillo, green pepper, onion, garlic, carrots, ghost pepper, jalapeno pepper, cayanne pepper, serrano peppers.

Also have a pork shoulder in the smoker, put it on around 8am, should be done about 4pm.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Pork turned out great!


----------



## mainshipfred

The AWS I belong to is having a pot luck event in September. It will be held in the vineyard with an outdoor movie screen set up to watch Bottle Shock. Sounds like fun.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

My wife and I spent the day canning stuff. Made salsa, tomatillo salsa verde, pickled cabbage and picked beats.


----------



## Johnd

Bride and I got up at 2AM, left home at 2:45, got to the airport at 4, flew to Atlanta, connected to St. Lucia, landed here at 2:15 PM. Went through customs, got our luggage, and took a helo to the north end of the island. Checked in to Sandals La Toc and am enjoying champagne on the deck, about to head off to dinner.


----------



## ibglowin

Johnd said:


> Bride and I got up at 2AM, left home at 2:45, got to the airport at 4, flew to Atlanta, connected to St. Lucia, landed here at 2:15 PM. Went through customs, got our luggage, and took a helo to the north end of the island. Checked in to Sandals La Toc and am enjoying champagne on the deck, about to head off to dinner.


----------



## Jal5

Johnd i like the way you live!


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> View attachment 50340




Will sharing my first daybreak with you appease your desire for photographic evidence?


----------



## Johnd

Jal5 said:


> Johnd i like the way you live!



LOL, I wish I lived like this!!!


----------



## mainshipfred

John, if you have time try to find Peter the Great if he's still around. It's a land and sea tour and he is excellent. Takes you on a boat ride around the island to the Pirates of the Caribean ship, Dr Dolittle's Beach, past the Pitons then on land to the walk through volcano and the rain forest. There may be more but that's all I remember but there may have been a black sand beach. !WARNING! don't go on the black sand beach barefoot.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Will sharing my first daybreak with you appease your desire for photographic evidence?


I can see where I'd be parking my big butt with a few bottomless tropical drinks, surveying the beautiful landscape.

Oooh, and it looks like they even bring your drinks to you...

https://www.sandals.com/regency-la-...usiness&utm_campaign=sandals_regency_latoc_bl

But I'd have to loose weight and buy some really fancy clothes, so that's not happening anytime soon.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> I can see where I'd be parking my big butt with a few bottomless tropical drinks, surveying the beautiful landscape.
> 
> Oooh, and it looks like they even bring your drinks to you...
> 
> https://www.sandals.com/regency-la-...usiness&utm_campaign=sandals_regency_latoc_bl
> 
> But I'd have to loose weight and buy some really fancy clothes, so that's not happening anytime soon.



No fancy clothes needed, all places are resort casual, except the feature restaurant, La Toc, which only requires dress pants and a collared shirt, you could muster that up, I’m sure of it. Full service place for sure. Here’s the bedroom view, doors shut.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> No fancy clothes needed, all places are resort casual, except the feature restaurant, La Toc, which only requires dress pants and a collared shirt, you could muster that up, I’m sure of it. Full service place for sure. Here’s the bedroom view, doors shut.



I couldn't possibly take my wife there, she'd have to be nice to me the rest of my life! She would so love that place (she's a warm weather vacationer, I'd rather go to Canada, fish, drink beer and get eaten alive by bugs).


----------



## mainshipfred

This morning we are going to pick out tile for the upstairs bathrooms. But the fun begins in the afternoon when will be competing in a Meritage blending competition. We did it last year and didn't have a clue what we were doing. Still don't but it was a lot of fun and drank a lot of wine. A few opinions I've recently read about is don't go too heavy on the Petit Verdot or Malbec and the primary wine should be Cab Sauv and Merlot. Don't know if that's someones opinion or not but it was pretty consistent and Cab Franc was never a do or don't do.


----------



## jgmann67

Doing what Craig thinks I do every day - sitting out at the pool, drinking my Luna Bianca. Tonight we're going to bottle an Amarone, and put it down for a long nap.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Made another hot sauce today. This one is a good deal hotter than the last one.
4 Ghost peppers, a few Seranno and cayanne, a bunch of other veggies from the garden, then red wine vinegar.
Instead of water, I used some of our 2016 muscat.
So I'm naming this sauce Ghost-Cat.

Has a nice flavour with the wine in there.


----------



## crooked cork

I started a 5 gal batch of Strawberry and a 5 gallon batch of rasberry today. I also removed the concrete steps for my back door of my garage and am going to replace them with wooded ones. Worked 9 hours at my day job.


----------



## abrewkat

Today I racked a 5 gal batch of rhubarb to a new carboy and degassed slightly (SG 0.996), and am setting up a sour cherry batch, as after this years harvest I think I have enough for 5 more batches still in the freezer- 60 lbs this year off my two little trees! And then I'm going to reward myself with a glass of my Dragon's Blood Tropicale. Friends dropped off some apples, so I'll have to plot what to do with those, too. And that was after a full day of work.


----------



## Venatorscribe

Boatboy24 said:


> 7 mile run this morning. While it was a relatively cool 72 degrees, the humidity was 99%. Brutal!
> 
> Our deck is about done being 'rehabbed'. While that's been going on, I decided my ~9 year old Weber Performer deserves a makeover. Got a new work table and new wheels for it, so I might put them on today. Pics to come later, of course. I also need to bottle the Blanc de Noir LR.
> 
> Later on, fishing at the Izaak Walton League w/ the Scouts, followed by a hot dog and marshmallow roast.


Hmm. I think I might go and buy a dog and call it ' seven miles '.


----------



## Venatorscribe

It's getting towards the end of winter in my Hemisphere. So - today - it was time to prep my feijoa cider (pineapple guava) that I fermented last autumn. I need to get it into bottles and trigger the secondary fermentation in order to quaff away in the sun over Christmas and New Year. Busy time.


----------



## Boatboy24

8 miles this morning. Now off to run a couple errands. After lunch, @mainshipfred is forcing me to drink wine.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> 8 miles this morning. Now off to run a couple errands. After lunch, @mainshipfred is forcing me to drink wine.



It was an ever, ever so slight twist of the arm.


----------



## Ajmassa

2nd annual Day trip crabbing in LBI. 
Getting on the water right before the peak of high tide. Think it’s gonna be a good day


----------



## pgentile

Ajmassa5983 said:


> 2nd annual Day trip crabbing in LBI.
> Getting on the water right before the peak of high tide. Think it’s gonna be a good day


Bunker, chicken necks or killies?


----------



## jgmann67

Low impact cardio, yard work, making sangria and playing cards.


----------



## Ajmassa

Planned on chicken. Ended up with bunker. What’s killies?


----------



## pgentile

Usually bought or caught and used live. They are small


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> 8 miles this morning. Now off to run a couple errands. After lunch, @mainshipfred is forcing me to drink wine.



Just had a real nice time with @Boatboy24 sampling and talking about blending. EXCEPT: all he told me was this, this and this would go good with that and so on. I wanted exact percentages. LOL!!!


----------



## Mcjeff

Johnd said:


> View attachment 50348
> 
> 
> No fancy clothes needed, all places are resort casual, except the feature restaurant, La Toc, which only requires dress pants and a collared shirt, you could muster that up, I’m sure of it. Full service place for sure. Here’s the bedroom view, doors shut.



My wife and I just booked a week there next March. Wish it was sooner. Enjoy.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Just had a real nice time with @Boatboy24 sampling and talking about blending. EXCEPT: all he told me was this, this and this would go good with that and so on. I wanted exact percentages. LOL!!!



I can't give you all my secrets! Those percentages are pretty much personal preference. But with pretty much everything we tasted and everything we thought to blend with, I'd start light - probably with 5-10%, then maybe 15% and 25%. Fine tune from there. On the Merlot, where you need a 30% plus up to get into an 8gal barrel, I'd think twice about being heavy handed on a blend. It's really good on its own.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> 2nd annual Day trip crabbing in LBI.
> Getting on the water right before the peak of high tide. Think it’s gonna be a good day



Crabbing is so much fun. Enjoy!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Crabbing is so much fun. Enjoy!


Especially when you get to eat the crabs! That and the ensuing beer drinking are my favorites.


----------



## Ajmassa

Eh. Not enough keepers for a full dinner. But still a great day regardless. Highlight was not 1 but 2 blowfish caught in the crab traps! 
Regardless of only 4 keepers, as long as your catching anything consistently it’s a good day for the kids. (Took our nephew with as well)


View attachment 50451


----------



## Johnd

Mcjeff said:


> My wife and I just booked a week there next March. Wish it was sooner. Enjoy.


 ‘‘Twas quite enjoyable. Feel free to PM me if you want this skinny.


----------



## linjanbri

Finished bottling chilli wine. So proud of it!!!!
started persimmon and strawberry wine - not too sure about this one, also started another batch of lemon wine. divided it into two 30 litre buckets and its not looking very bubbly. Its a bit cold and windy here in South West Rocks, maybe thats the problem?


----------



## crooked cork

Enter County Fair and won some ribbons


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Canned a lot of stuff with my wife today.

33 x 1L jars of peaches
33 x 500mL jars of salsa
6 x 1L jars of Pasta sauce

We're out of tomatoes now, so need to wait a few days before we can make more pasta sauce. I peeled and chopped 50 cups of tomatoes today, all from the garden.
Downside to having a few pots boiling all day long is the house is like a sauna, A/C has been set to 22.5 all day but it's 29.5 in here (celcius). we were smart enough to close bedroom door so at least it's nice and cool.
We still have a bunch of peaches and peppers, so will make pepper jelly later this week.
Now enjoying some bourbon and then off to bed.


----------



## mainshipfred

Had some vessel management going on today. Finished making my Norton blend, 6.5 gallons in a new barrel as well as 8 gallons of Cab Sauv in a new barrel. Filled a 6.5 gallon neutral barrel with 6 gallons of Merlot and .5 gallons of Cab Sauv. Had to rack my leftovers from blending in 3 gallon carboys and with what was left filled 17 bottles with a glass left over. Tonight we are going to a pig roast pot luck luau at one of our local wineries.


----------



## jgmann67

Took my son back to Temple University for the start of his Junior year. Had lunch at Pat's King of Cheesesteaks.


----------



## winorookie

Ive got a rubiano grape in the carboy now for 10 months and at the last racking a taste revealled an earthy almost asphargus like flavour to it. Any suggestions on what to do now? Maybe some charred oak for a few months?


----------



## Boatboy24

9.5 miles this morning. Sitting at the pool this afternoon. Kids back to school on Tuesday.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Another batch of hot sauce today, hottest one yet.


----------



## Ajmassa

Another day here and gone w/o getting to the wine room. It’s getting ridiculous at this point. Got a 15month old batch to bottle. And 25gal from May still without sulphites or racked post MLF. And harvest is around the corner!
Tough to find time when every waking hour is spent working on the house. Today I put my nephew to work prepping our incredibly time consuming pallet accent wall in the family room. Kid’s 7 and handled power tools like a boss! Making progress. Slowly but surely.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just finished racking the LR Viognier/Roussane/Marsanne. An outstanding wine that I'm very much looking forward to bottling this weekend. And with my All In One? A 15 minute project from set up through cleanup.


----------



## Trevor7

Unpacked after being in SoCal for the last 3 1/2 weeks. Man, there's a ton of posts that have happened in that time! I did get to visit with a Somm friend of mine and he confirmed my worst nightmare... Brett is present in the latest wine. Buying new equipment to try and conquer this - My "Price Per Bottle" reasoning just went out the window with the Mrs.!


----------



## Boatboy24

Some vessel management, followed by possible bottling of the Viognier/Roussane/Marsanne. Time available, I may watch the remainder of the Nats game out in the gazebo w/ a cold one.


----------



## cmason1957

Started a double batch of RJS Amarone tonight. Our maybe I should really say, put it into my fermenter and then into the refrigerator for a week or two. Hopefully it will do a bunch of extraction during that time and then I can let it warm to room temp and ferment normally. Sort of an extended maceration effort. I know, pictures of it didn't happen. 12 gallons just barely fits.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Started making a big batch of spaghetti/pasta sauce. Peeled and chopped all those tomatoes, got about 7 gallons!
Took hours just for that.
Today I'll cook it all and can it, which will take another 4-5 hours.
But then I'll have 25-30 quart/Liter jars of sauce to last us through the winter.


----------



## Steve_M

Today is tomato canning day. 200lbs. We should get 110-125 jars.


----------



## sour_grapes

Umm, wow to both @GreenEnvy22 and @Steve_M . Them's a lot of 'maters!


----------



## Boatboy24

11 mile run this morning. Now off to find some new baseball cleats for child #1. First practice at 3:00.


----------



## Johnd

Started a wine project I’ve been contemplating for some time. I’m out of my summer wine, and decided to take a quick refresher course before the Fall grapes arrive. 

60 pounds (15 - 4 pound bags from Sams) of triple berry fruit in the 25 gallon fermenter, added 2 gallons of water and a full dose of EX-V and let it sit about 18 hours, nice and broken down this morning. Really can’t discern any whole berries anymore, other than a few blueberries here and there. Chaptalized it up to 23 BRIX and checked the pH, at 3.26, and TA at 6.8. 1.5 tsp of tannin powder and Fermaid K were added to the fermenter and stirred in well. Pitched two packets of K1-V1116, put the lid on, and let er rip.


----------



## Steve_M

Steve_M said:


> Today is tomato canning day. 200lbs. We should get 110-125 jars.


Ended up with 106 jars divided by 3 families.


----------



## mainshipfred

Trevor7 said:


> Unpacked after being in SoCal for the last 3 1/2 weeks. Man, there's a ton of posts that have happened in that time! I did get to visit with a Somm friend of mine and he confirmed my worst nightmare... Brett is present in the latest wine. Buying new equipment to try and conquer this - My "Price Per Bottle" reasoning just went out the window with the Mrs.!



I can't taste Brett. I had a wine class that they purposely served a wine with Brett and half the class couldn't taste it. It absolutely disgusted a few. Some say it adds to the flavor profile. Tell your wife that's what you were shooting for.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Steve_M said:


> Ended up with 106 jars divided by 3 families.


Wow. I thought I was nuts making 25!


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Started a wine project I’ve been contemplating for some time. I’m out of my summer wine, and decided to take a quick refresher course before the Fall grapes arrive.
> 
> 60 pounds (15 - 4 pound bags from Sams) of triple berry fruit in the 25 gallon fermenter, added 2 gallons of water and a full dose of EX-V and let it sit about 18 hours, nice and broken down this morning. Really can’t discern any whole berries anymore, other than a few blueberries here and there. Chaptalized it up to 23 BRIX and checked the pH, at 3.26, and TA at 6.8. 1.5 tsp of tannin powder and Fermaid K were added to the fermenter and stirred in well. Pitched two packets of K1-V1116, put the lid on, and let er rip.


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Started a wine project I’ve been contemplating for some time. I’m out of my summer wine, and decided to take a quick refresher course before the Fall grapes arrive.
> 
> 60 pounds (15 - 4 pound bags from Sams) of triple berry fruit in the 25 gallon fermenter, added 2 gallons of water and a full dose of EX-V and let it sit about 18 hours, nice and broken down this morning. Really can’t discern any whole berries anymore, other than a few blueberries here and there. Chaptalized it up to 23 BRIX and checked the pH, at 3.26, and TA at 6.8. 1.5 tsp of tannin powder and Fermaid K were added to the fermenter and stirred in well. Pitched two packets of K1-V1116, put the lid on, and let er rip.
> View attachment 50875



I was going to do a fresh peach but lost my window. Grapes coming tomorrow, potentially next weekend and definately the weekend after that.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> I was going to do a fresh peach but lost my window. Grapes coming tomorrow, potentially next weekend and definately the weekend after that.



I’m not expecting grapes until end of September / early October. Figured a little test run to get my wine brain in gear was in order.


----------



## Ajmassa

Johnd said:


> I’m not expecting grapes until end of September / early October. Figured a little test run to get my wine brain in gear was in order.



Man that’s something i need to do as well. As much I love bold reds, so many more loved this “triple berry summer blend” as I called it. Plus I had rosè last summer too
And got lots of shit this summer for not having any summer drink to dish out. Will not make that same mistake again. What’s your intended finished volume ?


----------



## Johnd

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Man that’s something i need to do as well. As much I love bold reds, so many more loved this “triple berry summer blend” as I called it. Plus I had rosè last summer too
> And got lots of shit this summer for not having any summer drink to dish out. Will not make that same mistake again. What’s your intended finished volume ?



I’m not 100% sure, not having done it like this before, but am planning to get 4 gallons from the 60 # of fruit, and I added 2 gallons water, for an anticipated 6 gallons. Looking at the fruit slurry, it’s a good 8 or 9 gallons worth, so it should be pretty close if I get 70% or so from the must. 

This is my next summer batch, wifey an friends finished off the remnants of my last batch. Kinda shooting for a bigger, fruitier, little more octane in this batch, and feel like I’ve got a pretty good fruit content to pull off the higher ABV, guess time will tell.


----------



## Ajmassa

Bigger? I’ll say. OG DB is 1lb per gallon. I did 1.5x that. This is about 10x that!


----------



## Johnd

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Bigger? I’ll say. OG DB is 1lb per gallon. I did 1.5x that. This is about 10x that!



I went to the store with the intention of making this batch with no water added, but made a late call to get the 15 packs plus water and see how it comes out before trying the straight fruit.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> ... little more octane in this batch, ...


I am buzzing through a bunch of posts since I haven't been on here most of the week, and I thought for a moment that you said "little more cocaine in this batch" and that made me think "no wonder everyone loves his wine". Sorry, couldn't resist sharing that, I'm still laughing at myself, I think I haven't been drinking enough, time for another beer!


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> I am buzzing through a bunch of posts since I haven't been on here most of the week, and I thought for a moment that you said "little more cocaine in this batch" and that made me think "no wonder everyone loves his wine". Sorry, couldn't resist sharing that, I'm still laughing at myself, I think I haven't been drinking enough, time for another beer!



LOL!!! That would send the price per bottle through the roof!!


----------



## Cheryl

today I Racked 5 gallons of skeeter pee and added stabilizing chemicals....then I bottled 5 gallons of Rhubarb Riesling....can't wait to drink it


----------



## ceeaton

After a weekend of rain, wondering if I should go buy one of those battery driven sump pumps with Florence heading towards the east coast? My current setup is running about every 3 minutes or so. It's so wet around these parts that I could probably go push about any tree in my yard with my bare hands and topple it over. I expect to have a lack of electric most of the coming weekend. It's either that or a small generator.

Guess I'll get another beer and think about it...


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> After a weekend of rain, wondering if I should go buy one of those battery driven sump pumps with Florence heading towards the east coast? My current setup is running about every 3 minutes or so. It's so wet around these parts that I could probably go push about any tree in my yard with my bare hands and topple it over. I expect to have a lack of electric most of the coming weekend. It's either that or a small generator.
> 
> Guess I'll get another beer and think about it...



I don't know what they cost, but I'd consider it.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I don't know what they cost, but I'd consider it.


You are closer to the "bulls eye" of the heavier rain (and wind), do you have one? (FYI, you can get the whole setup, including battery for $300 or less, I'm just a frugal person (cheapskate))


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> You are closer to the "bulls eye" of the heavier rain (and wind), do you have one? (FYI, you can get the whole setup, including battery for $300 or less, I'm just a frugal person (cheapskate))



We don't. But I can tell you a month or so ago when we went through 24 hours of heavy rain, our sump was running about 30 seconds at a time, and then resting for about a minute. I was worried. Good news is we don't tend to lose power here (fingers crossed).


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Guess I'll get another beer and think about it...





Boatboy24 said:


> I don't know what they cost, but I'd consider it.



A beer? Jim, they are like ~$8 for a sixpack for fairly decent stuff. You can get swill for < $1 a bottle. Don't hesitate, just grab one! You only live once!


----------



## Trevor7

‘‘Tis easier to survive times of beer and no money, than times of money and no beer!”


----------



## mainshipfred

Trevor7 said:


> ‘‘Tis easier to survive times of beer and no money, than times of money and no beer!”



Got way off track but I see a good country song in the making.


----------



## Kraffty

Got lots of work at the office today but was up late at the final show of the year for Dave Matthews band summer tour. They always seem to step it up on the final night, they brought out Mark Batson for a couple of songs. Brought out an approximately 12 piece string section for 3 songs and added an additional 3 members to the horns (studio musicians from the album I'm guessing). The whole show was more eclectic and leaned more Jazzy than Rock but absolutely one of my favorites of the 16 or so times we've seen them. I love the sound and atmosphere at the Hollywood Bowl, BUT, it just plain sucks after the show because they stack the cars nose to tail maybe 20 deep. We were only 3 cars from the tail and it still took an hour and a half before we could even back out.


----------



## ibglowin

Something has changed at the Bowl as far as parking. Our kids in Burbank have season tickets with preferred parking which is stacked and literally only 20 feet from the exit on N Highland and the last three times we have gone they have made us wait for an hour (or more) to exit. Its one thing to have to wait for the person in front of you to get back to their car so you can leave as your pinned in but when everyone is back in their car ready to go and the Bowl traffic people just completely ignore you for an hour or more and won't stop traffic to let you go............ 



Kraffty said:


> I love the sound and atmosphere at the Hollywood Bowl, BUT, it just plain sucks after the show because they stack the cars nose to tail maybe 20 deep. We were only 3 cars from the tail and it still took an hour and a half before we could even back out.


----------



## Kraffty

Oh well, small price I guess. Next year I'll probably be whining about the parking in Prescott, Phoenix or Flagstaff. Same stuff, different State!


----------



## ibglowin

It certainly is a beautiful venue! 






Kraffty said:


> Oh well, small price I guess. Next year I'll probably be whining about the parking in Prescott, Phoenix or Flagstaff. Same stuff, different State!


----------



## mainshipfred

My eldest son moved to San Diego last September and is in town at a work conference. The whole family is meeting him for dinner this evening, can't wait.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ahhh, a nice, post-prandial sauna, as the weather is turning a bit crisp, really hits the spot. Ahhhh.... 

(Yes, this gloating is obnoxious! Forgive me -- I have to revel in being done with this evil project!  )


----------



## Johnd

Pressed the 60# Triple Berry wine this morning, it was a holy freaking mess. Blueberries act and press much like grapes do, but that quantity of raspberries and blackberries are a different story all together. Since it was only about 8 gallons of must, I just dumped it through my basket press after its final punchdown. The first few gallons came out just like you'd expect, but the little particles of blackberries, raspberries and their seeds quickly locked up the slats in my wooden press. I'm sure the EX-V didn't help the situation either. In the end, it really just took a little longer than it should, stirring and waiting for the wine to drain out of the slurry in the basket so that I could actually get down to pressing. Ended up with a little cake about 3" thick. Pretty small amount of pomace for 60# of fruit.

The wine is in 6 gallon and three gallon carboys, both filled to about the shoulders, so about 7.5 or 8 gallons at the moment, though I'd expect to lose another gallon or so to gross lees when they are left behind this weekend. It's a super dark, very fruity smelling concoction at the moment, not as dark as a cab, just a tad lighter. Hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## jgmann67

Had a nice day at a golf tournament. First time I had the clubs out in about 10 years. The first few holes where ugly. After that, driving and ground game improved. Mid game remained in the mediocre range all day. Great to get out, drink some beer, smoke a decent cigar and chase a little ball around a field all day.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Got some of my buddies together and moved our full-size piano out of our house and brought it to my sister's house. Then we drove and bought a half height piano and brought it down into our basement. Lots of heavy lifting but then we celebrated with some whisky including Johnny Walker blue.


----------



## Boatboy24

Coached baseball this morning. Then I scalped the lawn, which involved mowing it 3 times at decreasing heights. Then I spread 4 cubic yards of topsoil in the front yard (had a lot of low spots and divots from the 'big digs' earlier in the year. Then I fertilized and seeded. I'm dying!

I should have been doing an 8-9 mile run today (backing off distance before next weekend's half marathon) - I think that would have been easier.


----------



## mainshipfred

Went to a winery auction yesterday to bid on 90 cases of wine bottles. I assumed they were bordeaux but turned out to be burgundy. Which was fine at the right price. Was willing to go up to $4 per case. Well I bid $1.50 and thought I had it but the auctioneer was going so fast I didn't realize someone bid $1.75. All of a sudden he said sold for $1.75. That's just under $2 a case. A little disappionted today.


----------



## cmason1957

I went to brunch, initiated by my youngest daughter calling and saying she hadn't seen myself or my other daughter in a long time. This was totally out of character for my daughter. Peaked my senses very much. She and her husband announced that we will be grandparents again, in April. Grandchildren are your reward for not smothering your children. [emoji16][emoji4][emoji6]


----------



## Johnd

Rode the tractor pulling the harrow up at the property ad nauseum. We dug a 6 acre lake and moved about 16,000 cubic yards to form an elevated pad, and poured two concrete slabs on top. In two weeks, we’ll have our manufactured homes delivered and connected to utilities. After inspections and power connection, we’ll be enjoying a lot more living space during hunting season, and we need it! Pond will fill entirely in the spring and we’ll get it stocked for fishing. Hope all this crap doesn’t interfere with grape delivery.......


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Went to a winery auction yesterday to bid on 90 cases of wine bottles. I assumed they were bordeaux but turned out to be burgundy. Which was fine at the right price. Was willing to go up to $4 per case. Well I bid $1.50 and thought I had it but the auctioneer was going so fast I didn't realize someone bid $1.75. All of a sudden he said sold for $1.75. That's just under $2 a case. A little disappionted today.



Bummer!


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> ...moved about 16,000 cubic yards to form an elevated pad....



Well, so much for my 4 cubic yards...


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, so much for my 4 cubic yards...



LOL!! Sorry, wasn’t trying to out yard you!! Moving 4 yards of soil by hand is a big chore, we had some of the biggest equipment I’ve seen working on this project. I’ll have to post some pics next weekend, it’s just not very impressive without water in it.......


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Rode the tractor pulling the harrow up at the property ad nauseum. We dug a 6 acre lake and moved about 16,000 cubic yards to form an elevated pad, and poured two concrete slabs on top. In two weeks, we’ll have our manufactured homes delivered and connected to utilities. After inspections and power connection, we’ll be enjoying a lot more living space during hunting season, and we need it! Pond will fill entirely in the spring and we’ll get it stocked for fishing. Hope all this crap doesn’t interfere with grape delivery.......



Is the lake completely dug or did you build a berm?


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> LOL!! Sorry, wasn’t trying to out yard you!! Moving 4 yards of soil by hand is a big chore, we had some of the biggest equipment I’ve seen working on this project. I’ll have to post some pics next weekend, it’s just not very impressive without water in it.......



Just messing with ya!


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Is the lake completely dug or did you build a berm?



Combo of both. 15 + feet deep (below natural grade) in places, levees average 3 - 4 feet above natural grade. This area floods every spring, so that will fill er up, then hold it in up to the discharge spillway.


----------



## Kraffty

Johnd looking forward to seeing pics!
Mike


----------



## Johnd

Kraffty said:


> Johnd looking forward to seeing pics!
> Mike



I do need to do that Mike, just been spending too much time working on the project to really sit back and enjoy the progress to date. I'll put photos on my agenda for this coming weekend.


----------



## ceeaton

Took half a day off to be around when the Lowe's delivery guys showed up. Bearings in the front load washer seized up, so we ordered a new washer and dryer (dryer was 25 years old, not drying as well as it used to). Had to use rigid vent material since this dryer runs a bit hotter. Figured out why the other dryer didn't work as well as it used to. Found a birds nest blocking 75% of the old duct (didn't have any type of screen, new one does). Drank close to an half an 18 pack of beer trying to assemble the 4" vent material. Found out the hard way that gloves are a necessity (lost many slivers of skin from my fingers). As I always admit, I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer.

Anyhow, everything seems to work pretty well. Only $1700 and two weeks to wait for delivery. Wife picked them out and she's happy (priceless). Can't imagine what it would have cost later this year when most of the tariffs take effect. I guess if you need a washer or dryer, buy them now if you can!


----------



## pgentile

Lot's of people here getting grapes and crushing today. many good wines to come. Mine are bulk aging finishing different stages of MLF. 

So what's this lucky devil doing today? Up on my third floor roof fixing leaks and then putting a fresh silver sealer coat on.

But I did take a few photos while up there.

Looking north:




Looking West:




Deck:


----------



## ceeaton

pgentile said:


> Lot's of people here getting grapes and crushing today. many good wines to come. Mine are bulk aging finishing different stages of MLF.
> 
> So what's this lucky devil doing today? Up on my third floor roof fixing leaks and then putting a fresh silver sealer coat on.
> 
> But I did take a few photos while up there.
> 
> Looking north:
> 
> View attachment 51263
> 
> 
> Looking West:
> 
> View attachment 51264
> 
> 
> Deck:
> 
> View attachment 51265


I like the deck, reminds me of my old apartment in the 80's/early 90's...how many plants can I fit without it collapsing and me being able to move around and water them.


----------



## pgentile

ceeaton said:


> I like the deck, reminds me of my old apartment in the 80's/early 90's...how many plants can I fit without it collapsing and me being able to move around and water them.


That would be it.


----------



## ceeaton

pgentile said:


> That would be it.


Do you really have enough room to bring them inside in the winter? That was always the issue I had. I ended up devoting a room to a desk, and two large Ikea wooden shelving structures with grow lights. All my neighbors thought I was growing ganja, but it wasn't me, it was my neighbor downstairs that did that. I could smell it right before he harvested it (long story but he rigged a room off his closet that came up through the wall between my two closets and hung some really large lights (halide in nature), always wondered why my appartment was so warm (and then cold once he moved out)). Building owner asked what he was doing and I played dumb (and laughed hysterically later that evening).


----------



## pgentile

ceeaton said:


> Do you really have enough room to bring them inside in the winter? That was always the issue I had. I ended up devoting a room to a desk, and two large Ikea wooden shelving structures with grow lights. All my neighbors thought I was growing ganja, but it wasn't me, it was my neighbor downstairs that did that. I could smell it right before he harvested it (long story but he rigged a room off his closet that came up through the wall between my two closets and hung some really large lights (halide in nature), always wondered why my appartment was so warm (and then cold once he moved out)). Building owner asked what he was doing and I played dumb (and laughed hysterically later that evening).



Each year it's harder, there are many plants that are fine outside over winter, but the boston ferns, black cala lillies, etc, need to come in but they keep on expanding to more pots. Many shelves, hooks, etc for the plants some suffered last year do to lack of light, probably should get some type of plant lighting.

Also you mentioned watering in another post, I put in a Raindrip irrigation system for containers this year, not only has it saved an immense amount of time it's also cut my summertime water bill in half. $75 investment has saved about $125 so far since may.

The smell will always give the gonja away.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

We (well just my wife really), did this earlier this morning.




Everyone doing well. This is kid #3.


----------



## mainshipfred

GreenEnvy22 said:


> We (well just my wife really), did this earlier this morning.
> 
> View attachment 51292
> 
> 
> Everyone doing well. This is kid #3.



Congrats


----------



## Boatboy24

GreenEnvy22 said:


> We (well just my wife really), did this earlier this morning.
> 
> Everyone doing well. This is kid #3.



Congratulations!!


----------



## ceeaton

GreenEnvy22 said:


> We (well just my wife really), did this earlier this morning.
> 
> View attachment 51292
> 
> 
> Everyone doing well. This is kid #3.


After watching my wife having four, I've asked and been told that we men have something to do with it. I've heard rumors that it happened like nine months before the birth event. Congratulations, I tip my beer to you and your wife, hoping that everything from this point forward turns out well and that you figure out how it happened and can stem the tide if you don't necessarily want to see #4 pop out (though I'll admit, I wouldn't trade any of my four for anything in the world, even free beer or wine for life).


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Thanks all.
This labour was horrible. Baby was not in right position, never seen anyone in so much pain. First two kids were a breeze in comparison.

We will endeavour to make sure this is our last one (again, becuseb we thought that was taken care of 7 years ago).


----------



## Kraffty

Congratulation to Your wife and you,
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

Today, I picked up 13 gallons of Pinot Gris from Walker's Juice in the Lake Erie area of NY. This was a group buy of the Wisconsin Vintner's Assoc, so we got many varieties (all white) trucked down to us today. I pitched QA23, and crossed my fingers. Also racked my H3 Syrah from 2017 vintage, and am drinking the dregs!


----------



## ibglowin

Congratulations to the both of you! 



GreenEnvy22 said:


> Thanks all.
> This labour was horrible. Baby was not in right position, never seen anyone in so much pain. First two kids were a breeze in comparison.
> 
> We will endeavour to make sure this is our last one (again, becuseb we thought that was taken care of 7 years ago).


----------



## ibglowin

Using my new found powers of "I got no place else to be" to wear down the SiriusXM CSR in Bangalore, India from $20 a month to only $5 a month...... 

Winning! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Using my new found powers of "I got no place else to be" to wear down the SiriusXM CSR in Bangalore, India from $20 a month to only $5 a month......



"You gotta help me out, I am on a fixed income!"


----------



## ibglowin

More like I am retired now and won't be commuting or driving that vehicle much anymore. 

It goes from $240 to $110 to $90 then 6 months for $30. Sold!


----------



## ibglowin

Better watch out @geek !

https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...3-display-confuses-police-officer/1510873002/


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Better watch out @geek !
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...3-display-confuses-police-officer/1510873002/



Ha. The article says the screen 'protrudes slightly'. They're big, and look like an iPad Pro sitting on top of the dashboard. 

I still want one...


----------



## ibglowin

IDK, seems like Elon has gone a little cray cray as of late!


Boatboy24 said:


> I still want one...


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> More like I am retired now and won't be commuting or driving that vehicle much anymore.




How Mike spent yesterday:


----------



## bluedart

Just finished racking my first homegrown, homemade Baco Noir. Only had 3 pounds of grapes from this first year's harvest of a 3 year old vine.


----------



## mainshipfred

Yesterday we went to clean out our boat. Found several plastic containers with lids to store additives, some stainless steel containers and had an extra blender. I wouldn't have bought a blended but thought it might be helpful when hydrating additives.


----------



## Kraffty

We're cleaning out our offices, lease ends at the end of the month but trying to finish moving out by the end of the week so we can be up and running from home Monday. Down to File cabinets and our Desks and computers mostly. There are some logistical issues in clearing out the warehouse and getting rid of some furniture and equipment but we should be able to wrap that up in a couple of weeks. After that I guess I rededicate my time to prepping the house for sale around March and lining up subs and quoting the new build.
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, Mike. Time flies. Best of luck on the clean/prep/move/build thing!


----------



## ceeaton

Worrying.

My oldest Son is stationed at Eglin AFB near Destin, Florida. That eye from Michael is gonna be way too close for comfort for me. Any and all prayers welcomed!


----------



## ibglowin

Wow, what a beautiful spot to be stationed in. The USAF will keep them safe Craig. Will keep him (and you) in our thoughts.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Worrying.
> 
> My oldest Son is stationed at Eglin AFB near Destin, Florida. That eye from Michael is gonna be way too close for comfort for me. Any and all prayers welcomed!



I agree with Mike, but I will add my T&P for him anyway! Good luck on the worrying front.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Worrying.
> 
> My oldest Son is stationed at Eglin AFB near Destin, Florida. That eye from Michael is gonna be way too close for comfort for me. Any and all prayers welcomed!



Eglin is west of center, west is the wimpy side of hurricanes. East winds followed by north, pushes water out so the surge isn’t much concern. Panama City and east are in for a ride. The way the government spends our tax dollars, you can rest assured he’s in a substantial structure.


----------



## ceeaton

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers. He texted me this morning. He bugged out last night with a buddy of his that grew up in Alabama.

@Johnd, I was worried that the eye hadn't started to drift towards the east yet, the report at 6 am CDT showed it starting that movement. I surely wouldn't want to live in Panama City or Apalachicola for sure. The storm surge on that east facing coast (Carrabelle area) is going to be ridiculously high. We should redirect our prayers towards those people, especially the one who decided to "ride out" the storm.


----------



## Johnd

Yup, it’ll be rough for sure. Send him over here to stay, he’s trained at grape crushing, right........???????? We’ve got our first front coming through, bounces those storms to the east pretty handily. We’ll be sending the Cajun Navy over shortly, and lots of folks from around here will volunteer over there, we just know what it’s like to need help.


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> Yup, it’ll be rough for sure. Send him over here to stay, he’s trained at grape crushing, right........???????? We’ve got our first front coming through, bounces those storms to the east pretty handily. We’ll be sending the Cajun Navy over shortly, and lots of folks from around here will volunteer over there, we just know what it’s like to need help.


Yeah, he helped me crush a few lugs by hand before. He'd enjoy using "real" equipment to do a crush.

Cajun Navy, if the rations they feed you are Cajun, I'm there!


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> Yeah, he helped me crush a few lugs by hand before. He'd enjoy using "real" equipment to do a crush.
> 
> Cajun Navy, if the rations they feed you are Cajun, I'm there!



LOL!! It's really pretty cool, the Cajun Navy (self commissioned in Katrina) was a rag tag bunch of civilians that banded together to rescue folks from the flood waters in NO after Katrina. They had boats, people needed to get to dry land, presto, Cajun Navy. There are a bunch of groups similarly named, since then, they've actually responded as a group to flood events to lend a hand. There are other groups that load up trailers and go to recovery areas to cook and feed people, many cooking gumbo, jambalaya, etouffee, and the like.

I certainly don't mean to make light of the hurricane, it's a monster, if he headed west with with his buddy from Alabama, he went in the right direction and is with someone who knows how to handle the situation. Folks in the path of Michael will certainly benefit from our prayers.......


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> LOL!! It's really pretty cool, the Cajun Navy (self commissioned in Katrina) was a rag tag bunch of civilians that banded together to rescue folks from the flood waters in NO after Katrina. They had boats, people needed to get to dry land, presto, Cajun Navy. There are a bunch of groups similarly named, since then, they've actually responded as a group to flood events to lend a hand. There are other groups that load up trailers and go to recovery areas to cook and feed people, many cooking gumbo, jambalaya, etouffee, and the like.
> 
> I certainly don't mean to make light of the hurricane, it's a monster, if he headed west with with his buddy from Alabama, he went in the right direction and is with someone who knows how to handle the situation. Folks in the path of Michael will certainly benefit from our prayers.......



OK John, !!!!WHEN!!!! the Southern Invasion comes to Split Rock next year I'll bring a turkey fryer and be your assistant preparing the Low Country Boil. Might have to make 2 batches because I like mine hot.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> OK John, !!!!WHEN!!!! the Southern Invasion comes to Split Rock next year I'll bring a turkey fryer and be your assistant preparing the Low Country Boil. Might have to make 2 batches because I like mine hot.



Only one batch needed, don’t know how to cook “mild”!!!


----------



## ceeaton

Johnd said:


> I certainly don't mean to make light of the hurricane, it's a monster, if he headed west with with his buddy from Alabama, he went in the right direction and is with someone who knows how to handle the situation. Folks in the path of Michael will certainly benefit from our prayers.......


Yeah, good that he has buddies like that! He ended up in Wetumpka AL, just northeast of Montgomery.

Latest from the hurricane hunters isn't good. 150 mph sustained winds, 923 mb pressure. Now the fifth strongest hurricane to make landfall since 1851 in the U.S. I just want to know how they took the max wind speed in 1851? I'm not sure I'd want to be out on the beach taking part in that en devour.

Edit: 919 mb, holy #$^@ %&$!


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> Yeah, good that he has buddies like that! He ended up in Wetumpka AL, just northeast of Montgomery.
> 
> Latest from the hurricane hunters isn't good. 150 mph sustained winds, 923 mb pressure. Now the fifth strongest hurricane to make landfall since 1851 in the U.S. I just want to know how they took the max wind speed in 1851? I'm not sure I'd want to be out on the beach taking part in that en devour.



Just yesterday it was a Cat 2.


----------



## Johnd

Landfall at Tyndall Air Force Base just SE of Panama City. God Bless those folks!!


----------



## ceeaton

My wife texted me that there's stuff up on the AF parents site that Tyndall AFB and Mexico Beach got hit really hard. I can't imagine winds that last over an hour at an EF-3+ category for a tornado. There must be little to nothing left standing. My number one reason not to retire to Florida.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Just yesterday it was a Cat 2.



Scary - this thing got really ugly, really quickly.


----------



## vawineman

arcticsid said:


> Today I am learrning how to hobble around with one foot. drinking and crutches could be a scary combo
> 
> Trying to procure the rest of the materials need to build a wheelchair ramp for a old timer here who is a disabled vet and can't wait any longer for the VA to help him, so with the Disabled Vaets of America I will find the materials needed. I am hoping not to have to build it myself but I will if I have to.
> 
> Need to get to the brew shop and get the yeast to pitch into my cranberry/pomegranite, it is past the pectin stage and is waiting to begin to bubble.
> 
> Sharpening up the snow shovel, feels like snow for sure in the air. My money is on the eight, I may not win this year but I think I am going to come close.
> 
> Got bad news today about a young friend(18 yo) that was killed in a car accident last month, not sure how I was the last to know but I was. Need to deal with his Mom and their family. On top of that the mom is terminally ill and there are many other problems facing them. Time to be a true Alaskan and step up and see where I can help.
> 
> Got gallons of cran/pomegranite on the counter that needs to be moved. Guess i didn't think about that when I mixed it all up. It's damn sure not going on the frig!!!LOL
> 
> What am I doing today? I am giving my thanks that I woke up alive and healthy today and that I can hope that those in my family and those I call my friends are doing okay. I also prayed that if there was anythng I could do to help any of them, that the strength would be sent my way.
> 
> Take Care,
> Troy



Hey Troy,

You're a trooper! Did you know Glacier Bear makes high quality fruit wines that are Alaska-grown? Good for you for helping out your disabled Vet friend but mind you don't overdo it with the crutches, etc. 

Have you figured out how to ameliorate the acid in your wine? Cranberry and pomegranate sounds like a way tart kind of blend. I have found that blending (finished) mead into acidic fruit wine can be a great yin/yang way to reduce acid w/o having to add calcium bicarbonate, etc.

Cheers,
Vawineman


----------



## vawineman

Tom said:


> What R you doing today?
> Today I bottled my Chilean Syrah and Chilean Cab/Franc. Total was a full 5 cases.
> Also getting room for my 36 gallons of Italian juice comming in this weekend.
> Here's whats left..
> 
> 6 gal Apricot
> 6 gal Apple-Pear-Passion Fruit
> 6 gal Italian juice Brunello
> 6 gal Italian juice Amarone
> 12 gal Chilean juice Red Zin
> 12 gal Chilean juice Malbec
> 6 gal Pineapple
> 12 gal Peach
> 10 gal Bananna
> 6 gal Pear
> 6 gal CA juice Cab Sauvignon
> 6 gal CA juice Pinot Noir
> 6 gal CA juice Chianti
> 6 gal Ca juice Riesling
> 6 gal Ca juice Viognier
> 6 gal Carrot
> 6 gal Blackberry
> starting this weekend ..
> 6 gal Italian juice Amarone
> 6 gal Italian juice Nebbiolo
> 6 gal Italian juice Dolcetto
> 6 gal Italian juice Valpolicello
> 6 gal Italian juice Frascati
> 6 gal Italian juice Verdicchio


I just tasted and blended several port components together that were sitting around the place for most of a year: so glad everything is clean and stable still! Am working with a 2015 Norton base (fortified post-ferment) and by now it's nice and mellow. Made a 2/3 blend of that with 1/3 Vermont Marquette (over 15% alc.), a few ounces of cherry liqueuer (craft distilled) and a blend of blueberry wines. Have to let it meld, but looking forward to enjoying it when the weather finally changes!


----------



## sour_grapes

Dang it! I hoped I would be supping on some fine dining, but the George Webb option sounds like a nice excuse!


----------



## Boatboy24

Headed to our baseball game in a few. Then its off for zip lines and camping! Perfect weather expected too!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Going to go pack a couple hundred pounds of Merlot from our cousins farm, then crush/destem.


----------



## mainshipfred

Going to do a wine club pickup then to another winery to watch Bottle Shock on an outdoor screen in the vineyard.


----------



## sour_grapes

Awesome! I was just informed that I am going to an apple and pear orchard AND DISTILLERY! We will sample cider, perry, and spirits derived from them! (http://aeppeltreow.com)


----------



## mainshipfred

The degassing of my sparkling Norton Blend is complete. Only 12 bottles I had to open. I have 3 gallons of Syrah and Zin and 5 gallons of Barbera that were just lacking something. Added the average recommended amounts of Tannin Riche Extra and Tannin Complex, what an immediate complement. It's recommended to wait 3-6 weeks before bottling. Probably wait 3 weeks and try some blending. Since this went so well I did the same to the Norton Blend. Have 6 gallons of what could potentially be some very good wine.


----------



## Gypsy509

We are out at the Hunsader Farms Pumpkin festival three weekend in October


----------



## ibglowin

Had my retirement luncheon yesterday. BBQ from a local joint. Not too bad but I think mine is better! LOL 

Guess you could say I went out with a "bang". Large Team Award (i.e. not just me). This might be one of those things I can't talk about really or else that whole being sent to prison and $100K fine thing comes into play.......


----------



## pgentile

My neighbor this year grew some Carolina Reaper peppers this year. She was kind enough to give us some. Have grown all kinds of hot peppers for the past 20+ years and make hot sauces, adobo sauce, dried, chiplotle, etc each year. But never have grown anything this potent. So with some of my long hot and chili peppers, some garlic, basil and vinegar, we made what is now known as Devil's Pocket Grim Reaper hot sauce. Didn't get much, but don't need much. Holy shi# is this potent.


----------



## ceeaton

pgentile said:


> My neighbor this year grew some Carolina Reaper peppers this year. She was kind enough to give us some. Have grown all kinds of hot peppers for the past 20+ years and make hot sauces, adobo sauce, dried, chiplotle, etc each year. But never have grown anything this potent. So with some of my long hot and chili peppers, some garlic, basil and vinegar, we made what is now known as Devil's Pocket Grim Reaper hot sauce. Didn't get much, but don't need much. Holy shi# is this potent.


I think that is way out of my league, I value feeling in my lips and taste on my tongue (oh, and snot in my nose (I know, TMI)).


----------



## pgentile

ceeaton said:


> I think that is way out of my league, I value feeling in my lips and taste on my tongue (oh, and snot in my nose (I know, TMI)).



Same here.....micro doses

I thought the same thing though when I made a habanero batch several months ago, now I'm addicted.


----------



## ceeaton

pgentile said:


> Same here.....micro doses
> 
> I thought the same thing though when I made a habanero batch several months ago, now I'm addicted.


One good thing is if you make chili you don't need to use very much. I still have a bottle of a habanero batch from my own peppers that is close to a decade old. Believe it or not, it's still good. I don't think the bacteria dare to enter that environment.


----------



## CK55

ibglowin said:


> Had my retirement luncheon yesterday. BBQ from a local joint. Not too bad but I think mine is better! LOL
> 
> Guess you could say I went out with a "bang". Large Team Award (i.e. not just me). This might be one of those things I can't talk about really or else that whole being sent to prison and $100K fine thing comes into play.......
> 
> 
> View attachment 51832


lol Yeah dont talk about that one. I envision a lot of bad things when i read that title haha.

What I did today was try to find a new job. Thats basically it. And i also collected some more samples to have Dna tested by davis to id my last couple vines.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

pgentile said:


> My neighbor this year grew some Carolina Reaper peppers this year. She was kind enough to give us some. Have grown all kinds of hot peppers for the past 20+ years and make hot sauces, adobo sauce, dried, chiplotle, etc each year. But never have grown anything this potent. So with some of my long hot and chili peppers, some garlic, basil and vinegar, we made what is now known as Devil's Pocket Grim Reaper hot sauce. Didn't get much, but don't need much. Holy shi# is this potent.
> 
> View attachment 51844
> 
> View attachment 51845



Looks good. Tomorrow I plan to pick a bunch more ghost peppers and dry them again. I've made a few hot sauce batches this year already so think I'm good with those.


----------



## Boatboy24

CK55 said:


> And i also collected some more samples to have Dna tested by davis to id my last couple vines.



Are they of Native American descent?  Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## CK55

Boatboy24 said:


> Are they of Native American descent?  Sorry, couldn't resist.


Omg lol


----------



## Carotz

I just pitched my Malo in the vats of my Tuscan blend and Primitivo blend


----------



## Kraffty

We've decided that if a good deal comes along for items for the new house we'll buy it now and store it for installation when needed. The first of those things presented itself last night as I was looking at 36" slide-in cooktops (been coveting them for around 4 months). The best price I'd seen for a Kenmore Pro, available local, had been slightly above $2,000.00 but I found one listed as "damaged" at a nearby sears outlet store. I called them up, was told damage was basically a scratch and asked them to hold for 30 mins so I could run down and take a look. Price was dropped to $1,099.00 vs the list 2,200 and the "damage" is far more minor than I'll probably inflict on it the first 3 months of cooking on it. Full warrantee included

and I bought an additional 3 year warranty to boot. Blow up of Damage attached. Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Awesome buy. Congrats Mike!


----------



## mainshipfred

Just finished bottling and labeling the last of the Norton Blend. Next is to see if I can come up with anything good with a blend for Barbera, OVZ and Syrah. Yesterday we went to District Winery in DC. All the wine is made there from grapes sourced from various regions of Cali, WA State, Oregon and the Finger Lakes. It was a different kind of tasting set up. They had 2 preselected groups of five wines but you could choose your own 5. The tastings were more like a half glass of wine not the usual sip. Afterward we bought a glass and sat on the boardwalk by the Anacostia River. It was a beautiful day.


----------



## mainshipfred

@Boatboy24 and my WA State grapes came in. The first grape I received this fall with brownish stems and nice brown seeds. Supposed to be Super Premium but haven't taken any readings yet. He's coming over this evening to crush. Not super sweet, I'm guessing 22-24 brix. He's doing Merlot and I'm doing Cab Franc.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> @Boatboy24 and my WA State grapes came in. The first grape I received this fall with brownish stems and nice brown seeds. Supposed to be Super Premium but haven't taken any readings yet. He's coming over this evening to crush. Not super sweet, I'm guessing 22-24 brix. He's doing Merlot and I'm doing Cab Franc.



Looks like beautiful fruit, nice and clean too, shouldn't be much sorting there, dump -n- crush!!!


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Looks like beautiful fruit, nice and clean too, shouldn't be much sorting there, dump -n- crush!!!



I hand picked them out of half ton bins. Just kept on grabbing there was not a bad cluster in the bin. My hands were froze afterward though.


----------



## Boatboy24

It is gorgeous fruit. Thanks for the hookup, Fred! Fred's Cab Franc initially measured at 22.4, my Merlot at 24.2 when I got it home after the long 3 mile journey. My pH meter may be acting wonky, but it measured at 3.89. When I tasted the grapes I thought the acid might be a little light. I tweaked it a tad. I think the Cab Franc is probably right on acid-wise, but that's just based on taste. This is the first crush that I've not added any SO2 at crush. Gonna let it go.

BTW: Fred failed to mention that this is Horse Heaven Hills fruit. I'm just a little excited.


----------



## ceeaton

All the leaves are brown (all the leaves are brown)
And the sky is grey (and the sky is grey)
I've been for a walk (I've been for a walk)
On a winter's day (on a winter's day)
I'd be safe and warm (I'd be safe and warm)
If I was in L.A. (if I was in L.A.)

California dreamin' (California dreamin')
On such a winter's day
...
A little listening to music and drinking, or it might have been a little drinking that led to listening to music.


----------



## Kraffty

and you would be correct....... It doesn't suck around here.....


----------



## rclark

Completed a lovely hike on the Island here today with the dogs.


----------



## ceeaton

Starting up some wine duties, but will be interrupted shortly to take my bride to dinner at a local brewery (restaurant/outlet - Appalachian Brewery in Gettysburg). Racked a 25 1/2 month old Zin to prep it for bottling. Even after 7 AIO racks (over the span of two years, not all today), still showing some CO2. Guess storing it between 55 - 65*F year round doesn't let the CO2 escape very fast. That would be just fine if it was a nice IPA or other beer style.


----------



## ibglowin

That moment when your better half says "do you feel like going to a matinee today? You hesitate for a second as you realize your day of working in the winery, watching NFL RedZone and smoking some baby backs just went out the window as you say "sure honey" ........

But then you remember you are now retired and you can do all that just as easily tomorrow!

Priceless.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> That moment when your better half says "do you feel like going to a matinee today? You hesitate for a second as you realize your day of working in the winery, watching NFL RedZone and smoking some baby backs just went out the window as you say "sure honey" ........
> 
> But then you remember you are now retired and you can do all that just as easily tomorrow!
> 
> Priceless.


Good move. You've been away from home for a while, you'll score major points with the wife. I still think it will take me several years to realize I'm retired once I am, though missing football and grilling in the same day could be tough. I hope the movie is good! I'd suggest dinner afterwards including a nice bottle of wine to cushion the shock, assuming there is a place close to the theater with some good grub. She should pay since your retired now and she's still working...(I'm sure that will work about one time).


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> But then you remember you are now retired and you can do all that just as easily tomorrow!
> 
> Priceless.



I don't think I like you all that much anymore.


----------



## ibglowin

Well I can't really re-watch NFL Redzone live though........ LOL

At least she picked a decent movie. Could have been going to see the new "Nutcracker" but instead going to go see "Bad Times At The El Royale". This was penned and directed by *Drew Goddard* who was born and raised here in Los Alamos and his Mom actually was our oldest daughter's teacher in Kindergarten. He also wrote the screenplay for "The Martian", Cloverfield, wrote several episodes of LOST and seems to be having great success these days. Kinda fun to watch from the sidelines.

https://www.imdb.com/name/nm1206844/?ref_=tt_ov_wr


----------



## Boatboy24

Bottling the last of the 2016's with my favorite veteran. After blending, we had 3 gallons of Cab Sauv and 3 gallons of Petite Sirah left. Gonna bottle them up as single varietals.


----------



## ibglowin

Sausage Fest 2018 is in the books! 100lbs total. 75lbs German (2 different commercial seasoning blends) and 25lbs Hot Italian Sausage. The Italian sausage is da bomb. No comparison to the store bought stuff. Its all resting in the fridge in the garage overnight to dry out the casings just a bit. Will vacuum seal into packages tomorrow and post some pics then. Test patties this morning were gone in the blink of an eye. 60% Pork Butt 40% Chuck Roast this time.


----------



## RadRob

It's that time of year to start playing with sausage. I'm about out and will be making some soon too.


----------



## Boatboy24

RadRob said:


> It's that time of year to start playing with sausage.



Careful...


----------



## Boatboy24

@ibglowin : Refresh my memory, please. What are you using to grind? I've been really wanting to start grinding my own burgers, and would probably venture into 'sausage land' shortly after. Have seriously considered a KA for years, though I'm not sure I'd get my money's worth. Thinking of a 'uni-tasker', but there's a lot of cheap crap out there.


----------



## ibglowin

We have a KitchenAid Pro 600 Mixer and I found a nicely made meat grinder attachment on Amazon for less than $70. So far it has gone from 5lbs to 10lbs to 50lbs to 100lbs today and it just cranks through whatever you toss at it. Very happy with the purchase.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071V7XJT2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20







Boatboy24 said:


> @ibglowin : Refresh my memory, please. What are you using to grind? I've been really wanting to start grinding my own burgers, and would probably venture into 'sausage land' shortly after. Have seriously considered a KA for years, though I'm not sure I'd get my money's worth. Thinking of a 'uni-tasker', but there's a lot of cheap crap out there.


----------



## ibglowin

Should have mentioned that the Gvode attachment has sausage stuffing attachments. In theory you could pre-season your cubed meat and then grind an stuff in one movement. That would be a two man job for sure!


----------



## Boatboy24

Kids are in school. Mom and Dad are off. A nice lunch date, followed by indoor go-kart racing.


----------



## ibglowin

Pics from the weekend Snausage Fest 2018. My eager assistant who without I could not have done this. The finished stuffed snausages. And lastly how nice they stack in ~2.2lb packages in the recently defrosted freezer.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> And lastly how nice they stack in ~2.2lb packages in the recently defrosted freezer.



Waaaaiiit a minute. 2.2 lbs? Are these going to be the new definition of the kilogram?


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Works for me! Unfortunately that is just an average approximation. They range from 1.9 up to 2.7 but the bulk are in that 2.2 range.



sour_grapes said:


> Waaaaiiit a minute. 2.2 lbs? Are these going to be the new definition of the kilogram?


----------



## Boatboy24

Spent the afternoon watching my nephew and his high school teammates win the regional finals. State semis next. Cold, but fun afternoon!


----------



## ceeaton

Spent the day bottling two wines and cleaning lot's o' bottles. Obviously had too much to drink while bottling since I posted my images of the bottled wines in the "what's in your glass" thread.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Spent the day bottling two wines and cleaning lot's o' bottles. Obviously had too much to drink while bottling since I posted my images of the bottled wines in the "what's in your glass" thread.



About time you started bottling those wines.


----------



## ceeaton

jgmann67 said:


> About time you started bottling those wines.


Three on the docket for today, all wifey wines. A white zin, a muscato and either a blush (aka white zin or rose, not sure which, cheap kit) or a raspberry peach sangria. I'd love to do the 25 month old malbec but it's been in the basement and I'm sure still gassy. Might move it up into the kitchen to start the warming process then degas.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Spent the afternoon watching my nephew and his high school teammates win the regional finals. State semis next. Cold, but fun afternoon!



Westfield is going for their 4th Regional Title in 4 years today. If they win they will be going for the same for the State Title. If it wasn't such a nasty day I would go.


----------



## jgmann67

ceeaton said:


> Three on the docket for today, all wifey wines. A white zin, a muscato and either a blush (aka white zin or rose, not sure which, cheap kit) or a raspberry peach sangria. I'd love to do the 25 month old malbec but it's been in the basement and I'm sure still gassy. Might move it up into the kitchen to start the warming process then degas.



I combined the 2017 cab and merlot today. Sampled... fine, nothing spectacular yet. Will play with some PV blending trials in a few months. 

Tasted the Brunello EM I started 6 months ago... I am a fan. Bottling at 9 months. 

Tasted the 2018 OVZ... decent for such a youngster. 

Need to do a ph test on the three - the cab/merlot, the pv (which is exceptional) and the ovz.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Westfield is going for their 4th Regional Title in 4 years today. If they win they will be going for the same for the State Title. If it wasn't such a nasty day I would go.



Yeah, its miserable out there. Glad my nephew's game was yesterday. I've not heard positive things about the Westfields program. Then again, our neighborhood goes to a different, competing high school.


----------



## ceeaton

Got one batch done. But the white zin needed more back sweetening (was at 1.000, wifey wanted more sweetness). Got the blush (now labeled as Rosé) bottled and labeled. Working on the Muscato (several transfers to degas) but probably won't bottle until tomorrow afternoon. Might as well get something positive done during the Eagles game since they rarely win as of late.


----------



## Turning Leaf

This morning my hubby and I strained the(1)cranberry wine and put it into the carboy. Smells wonderful, tastes pretty good too!
(2) Next we worked on sweetening the apple wine. decided 5 cups of 2 parts water 1 part sugar to 3 gallons of wine. Then a wild hair of blending started to say the least this was our first blend. We added 1 gallon of wine that didn't turn out well for someone. And so we ended up with 5 gallons (1T of raspberry flavor)too. Also added the potassium metabisulfate and the potassium sorbate. Not sure if this was all correct, but it is done. now to sit and wait to bottle, is this next Thursday ok? 5 days?
(3)My second 5 gallons of apple wine was ready to sweeten also. It didn't need much sugar. and we added 5 cups 2/1 mixture. also the potassium metabisulfate and potassium sorbate. ready to bottle

we racked our 30 gallon of foch and 25 gallon of LaCrescent. this week too! So its been a good week.


----------



## Ajmassa

Made me a nice lil oak wind chime today. Can’t wait to hang on the porch! 

Edit* and she’s now fully submersed for the next couple months. I actually don’t even know what type of oak it is. They were given to me by a winemaking friend. Smells French to me.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa5983 said:


> I actually don’t even know what type of oak it is.



Hoping it is not Red Oak!


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> Hoping it is not Red Oak!



I doubt @JohnT would sabotage me with some red oak! [emoji6]


----------



## Boatboy24

From rainy and a high of 36 yesterday, to sunny and 60 today. Great afternoon to get the outdoor holiday deco up.


----------



## ceeaton

As my wife was hanging some lights outside in the nice weather, I was listening to football and eventually bottled wine #4 for the weekend. A muscat/muscato (I don't know the difference other than the trailing "o") on the drier side (makes me happy, and it's all about me). Oh, and the Eagles actually won a game, maybe that's why I'm smiling.


----------



## mainshipfred

Turning Leaf said:


> This morning my hubby and I strained the(1)cranberry wine and put it into the carboy. Smells wonderful, tastes pretty good too!
> (2) Next we worked on sweetening the apple wine. decided 5 cups of 2 parts water 1 part sugar to 3 gallons of wine. Then a wild hair of blending started to say the least this was our first blend. We added 1 gallon of wine that didn't turn out well for someone. And so we ended up with 5 gallons (1T of raspberry flavor)too. Also added the potassium metabisulfate and the potassium sorbate. Not sure if this was all correct, but it is done. now to sit and wait to bottle, is this next Thursday ok? 5 days?
> (3)My second 5 gallons of apple wine was ready to sweeten also. It didn't need much sugar. and we added 5 cups 2/1 mixture. also the potassium metabisulfate and potassium sorbate. ready to bottle
> 
> we racked our 30 gallon of foch and 25 gallon of LaCrescent. this week too! So its been a good week.



Sounds like you guys are having an absolute blast. It's nice you are finding something you enjoy together. I think the majority of us don't have that luxury.


----------



## abrewkat

mainshipfred said:


> Sounds like you guys are having an absolute blast. It's nice you are finding something you enjoy together. I think the majority of us don't have that luxury.



This is a great sentiment! I am very lucky that my SO enjoys the winemaking too, and helps move stuff around for me if I'm feeling wimpy or particularly clutzy! And of course the drinking! He has been very accepting of me moving in racks, and carboys, and rearranging the house to accommodate all the things. 

We also got some friends into it, so we have two joint projects on the go with them- an apple and a crabapple. We racked our second batch of tropical DB over the weekend- it's VERY dry, but I think it's got great promise for after back sweetening! I'm going to rack the apple tonight, and plan on how we're going to treat the crabapple, which is getting very clear. We're thinking some with some spices, and maybe some with a caramelized sugar syrup to give a caramel apple flavor. The apple will need some more clearing, so will add some sparkalloid or bentonite after it's racked and given a good degassing. 

Also going to set up my Black Forest dessert wine tonight. I've been putting it off while I decide if I want to step feed and boost the ABV to be more port-like. Still haven't quite decided, but I figure I'll have a couple of days before I need to start. Tomorrow I think I'll bottle a red kit I've been working on. That leaves just the Concord grape to continue aging.


----------



## ceeaton

Proof that I can do something on a Friday evening (other than drink beer or wine or both). Now I think I'm good for another year of Fridays.

Bottled a white zin from a California juice bucket, started 9-16-17 (the ferment, not the bottling). Back sweetened to 1.005, I expect it to be gone within a few months (my wife's friends favorite, or is that wife's friend's favorite. Paul help me with my Anguish (aka English)).


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I expect it to be gone within a few months (my wife's friends favorite, or is that wife's friend's favorite. Paul help me with my Anguish (aka English)).



The latter. Or, you could reduce your anguish by saying "the favorite wine of my wife's friend."


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> The latter. Or, you could reduce your anguish by saying "the favorite wine of my wife's friend."


I knew you'd come through! Thank you for reducing my anguish with my English usage. You can tell I didn't graduate from Central High like my Dad did. Some rubbed off but it's only a surface polish, the inside is very rough and unpolished (and very scary).


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I knew you'd come through! Thank you for reducing my anguish with my English usage. You can tell I didn't graduate from Central High like my Dad did. Some rubbed off but it's only a surface polish, the inside is very rough and unpolished (and very scary).



I disagree -- you do very well, my friend!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I disagree -- you do very well, my friend!


Paul, I've got some swamp land, I mean real estate in Florida if you are interested...


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Paul, I've got some swamp land, I mean real estate in Florida if you are interested...



I am sticking by my story!  

There is more than one element to writing well. Sure, there is punctiliousness and exactitude, but perhaps more important are wit and creativity. Just sayin'.


----------



## ibglowin

Is it really 60F tonight in Pittsburgh PA @ceeaton ? Watching SNF and for a minute I thought it was being played in SOCAL!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Is it really 60F tonight in Pittsburgh PA @ceeaton ? Watching SNF and for a minute I thought it was being played in SOCAL!


I'm 4 hours due East of Pittsburgh. It can be 60 here and snowing there... or 60 there and snowing here. I was "watching" it on the Yahoo Fantasy football app, so I never saw what the weather looked like. I would think SoCal would be in the low 70's this time of year, but then I've never been there (only as far west as Las Vegas, and it snowed during our visit once upon a December).


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> I am sticking by my story!
> 
> There is more than one element to writing well. Sure, there is _*punctiliousness*_ and exactitude, but perhaps more important are wit and creativity. Just sayin'.


 Now that's a new word for me, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Is it really 60F tonight in Pittsburgh PA @ceeaton ? Watching SNF and for a minute I thought it was being played in SOCAL!



Not to take away from Craig's post, but it has been generally pretty warm here in the East for the last 24-36 hours. Cooling down as we 'speak'.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Not to take away from Craig's post, but it has been generally pretty warm here in the East for the last 24-36 hours. Cooling down as we 'speak'.


You could never take away anything from any of my posts (nothing good at least), any addition would be adding to it! Did you look at the next 10 day forecast? No rain. When I see it, I'll believe it!


----------



## ceeaton

Proof that I can get something done during the week (just don't show my employer this post, or they'll expect great things from me). Waiting for the water to boil so I can shrink the capsules and tuck the bottles away in a box. This is one of the last wines my wife requested I bottle before the holidays so she could gift them all away. It's a Raspberry Peach Sangria, half of the f-pack was added during the primary ferment, the other half, unfortunately, was discarded (for an unknown reason). Had to raise the final gravity to 1.005 with sugar and other fruit additives. Made up a few 375 ml bottles for my wife. One is already gone tonight, so I think it must taste okay.


----------



## Johnd

Just finished topping up and sulfiting all of my barrels, been two months since the last time. Really planning on this being the final time, all but the 30 gallon barrel are ready to be racked out, adjusted, and bottled. The wines in the 6 gallon barrels are pushing 9 months in there. I think procrastinating is paying off.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Waiting for the water to boil...



See @sour_grapes recent meme post for a helpful hint on that. You're welcome.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> See @sour_grapes recent meme post for a helpful hint on that. You're welcome.



I got 6 bags in my freezer how about you.


----------



## Kraffty

I know you guys are just joking around about the freezer water BUT I've been using them in my Sous Vide and have getting consistently good results.....
Seems like about 215 degrees for 2.7 to 3.1 hours is the sweet spot.
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> I know you guys are just joking around about the freezer water BUT I've been using them in my Sous Vide and have getting consistently good results.....
> Seems like about 215 degrees for 2.7 to 3.1 hours is the sweet spot.
> Mike



215F, huh, Mike? Just how far underground are you?


----------



## Boatboy24

Getting ready to watch my nephew and his teammates play in the state football championship.


----------



## CDrew

Went wine tasting today in Amador. Great new place called Slo 2 20. The guy has been up and running 3 years. Home wine maker gone commercial. Great estate zin, a couple of outstanding Italian varietals. Will go back.


----------



## Boatboy24

Boatboy24 said:


> Getting ready to watch my nephew and his teammates play in the state football championship.



They won!!! #8 seed knocks off #4!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> They won!!! #8 seed knocks off #4!



What schools were they?


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> What schools were they?



Woodgrove (#8) and Lake Taylor.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Woodgrove (#8) and Lake Taylor.



Looks like it was a very exciting game.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Looks like it was a very exciting game.



It was. A lot of lead changes. The Lake Taylor team is dangerous and put up some big plays for TD's. Woodgrove is more a grind and wear down your opponent style. They started going to the air more in the 2nd half and it worked. Some huge height advantages and they made good use of them.


----------



## mainshipfred

Getting ready to go to a Football/Christmas party. I just finished tweeking some Barbera and a Zin/Syrah blend and decided to bottle a few to take. The Zin/Syrah was in a 6 gallon carboy and the Barbera in a 5. Took 2 bottles out of the Barbera and topped it with the Zin/Syrah blend. Then took 2 bottles of the Zin/Syrah and transfered the rest to a 5 gallon carboy. While I was cleaning the tubing and racking canes I heard a noise but couldn't figure out where it came from. When I went to lift the 6 gallon to clean it, see the pic. This really could have happened at a less opportune time so I feel pretty lucky.


----------



## stickman

@mainshipfred You did get lucky. Any indication of why this happened, thin spots in the glass? Where was the carboy manufactured?


----------



## mainshipfred

No idea where it was manufactured. I have so many carboys from so many places, most found on Craigslist. I always put them on wood or a milk crate. I think it was a flukey and lucky thing.


----------



## Kraffty

really lucky on that one


----------



## sour_grapes

Holy crap! Glad the timing was in your favor!


----------



## Boatboy24

Dodged a bullet there!


----------



## RadRob

Go buy a lotto ticket, that was some luck from the wine Gods!!!!


----------



## Bubba1

wow that would have been some mess to clean I have a couple of carboys that have a lines on the bottom that look like there from a mold or casting and always think about this happening to me one day but have used them for many years so far so good but who knows if it does happen i hope I'm lucky as you were.


----------



## G259

(Playing) I started with 1G bottled 100% Apple juice, added: 1t pectic enzyme.
Also: cinnamon, cardamom, ginger, nutmeg, to my suit, like I cook (random)!
1/2 lb golden raisins
then sugar to 1.090
I plan to add campden tomorrow, and EC-1118 a day later.

I like my wines at 1.1, but I believe the raisins will add to it.
If that makes it sweeter, there won't be any chaptalization.


----------



## sour_grapes

G259 said:


> (Playing) I started with 1G bottled 100% Apple juice, added: 1t pectic enzyme.
> Also: cinnamon, cardamom, ginger, nutmeg, to my suit, like I cook (random)!
> 1/2 lb golden raisins
> then sugar to 1.090
> I plan to add campden tomorrow, and EC-1118 a day later.
> 
> I like my wines at 1.1, but I believe the raisins will add to it.
> If that makes it sweeter, there won't be any chaptalization.



Raisins are about 2/3 sugar. So you added approx. 1/3 lb additional sugar with the raisins.


----------



## G259

Thanks, I think I'll let it go from here, that will probably do it then.


----------



## ceeaton

Not so great weather up here. Visited with friends last night (she had like 1000+ porcelain Santas on display, yikes) and on the drive home couldn't see very far in front of the car (and no alcohol was consumed). Men's breakfast this morning, foraged for cookie baking supplies for my wife, then started doing odds and ends around the house (since she's making cookies I can't bottle my next batch). About to leave to go pick up my oldest at BWI. He's scheduled to stay here with us for two weeks (second year in a row). Looking forward to catching up since we haven't seen him in person (other than with facetime) since last Christmas.

He just texted me, got checked in and found out they moved him up to first class for free. Probably very room left on the plane since it's near a few AFB's, and most are probably going the cheap route and not first class. He also said that his ticket was around $90 for the direct flight (VPS to BWI)($200 for the round trip) and he just got a credit on top of that for his checked bag since they waived the fee (for being in the active service). Nice, Merry Christmas to him!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> He just texted me, got checked in and found out they moved him up to first class for free. Probably very room left on the plane since it's near a few AFB's, and most are probably going the cheap route and not first class. He also said that his ticket was around $90 for the direct flight (VPS to BWI)($200 for the round trip) and he just got a credit on top of that for his checked bag since they waived the fee (for being in the active service). Nice, Merry Christmas to him!



Fantastic!!! Well deserved. 

It is a crappy weather day, indeed. We did Wreaths Across America earlier - did a nearby cemetery this year instead of Arlington. Fortunately, it seems the weather doesn't scare people off for it. A great turnout, but I'm glad to be back in the warm, dry confines of my home.


----------



## Johnd

Just got back from 3 days hunting at the ranch, heating up a big vat of water to boiling to start the prep process for the 60, wine will be in its two year home by the end of the day. Stoked!!


----------



## Ajmassa

Johnd said:


> Just got back from 3 days hunting at the ranch, heating up a big vat of water to boiling to start the prep process for the 60, wine will be in its two year home by the end of the day. Stoked!!



Nice! Just how long does it take to boil enough vats to prep a 60gal barrel? 
Even with the big crab/brew pots I imagine quite a while. Unless you’ve got yourself a cauldron over a firepit!


----------



## StevenD55

Nice day here. 

So I :

Made up some venison jerky on the Traeger
Pitched yeast on some beer wort 
Checked out the beehives to be sure they had food
Rolled up a bunch of bird netting I was avoiding
And pulled a hamstring for a finale....slipped on a wet step.


----------



## Boatboy24

I'm officially retired! (and will be coming out of retirement in very early 2019.  )

Rack-a-palooza on the 2018's this morning, followed by a white elephant lunch with a group of current and former co-workers. Should be fun.


----------



## ibglowin

Been in San Antonio for the last two weeks. My Mom fell and broke her wrist pretty badly about 4 weeks ago. We had to make the hard decision that it was time for her to go into assisted living. Lots of tears of course all the way around. Today is moving day for her. Tomorrow I head back home just in time for Xmas with Mrs IB. My mom will now be 5 minutes away from my sister who has been run ragged for the last two years since my Dad passed with ever increasing trips back and forth between San Antonio and San Marcos which is about an hour drive each way. Hoping she adjust to this new life without too much difficulty. Hoping 2019 is a better (and happier) year for her.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Been in San Antonio for the last two weeks. My Mom fell and broke her wrist pretty badly about 4 weeks ago. We had to make the hard decision that it was time for her to go into assisted living. Lots of tears of course all the way around. Today is moving day for her. Tomorrow I head back home just in time for Xmas with Mrs IB. My mom will now be 5 minutes away from my sister who has been run ragged for the last two years since my Dad passed with ever increasing trips back and forth between San Antonio and San Marcos which is about an hour drive each way. Hoping she adjust to this new life without too much difficulty. Hoping 2019 is a better (and happier) year for her.



Difficult adjustment for all Mike, I hope it all goes as well as possible for all of you, and that you have a very Merry Christmas indeed!!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Been in San Antonio for the last two weeks. My Mom fell and broke her wrist pretty badly about 4 weeks ago. We had to make the hard decision that it was time for her to go into assisted living. Lots of tears of course all the way around. Today is moving day for her. Tomorrow I head back home just in time for Xmas with Mrs IB. My mom will now be 5 minutes away from my sister who has been run ragged for the last two years since my Dad passed with ever increasing trips back and forth between San Antonio and San Marcos which is about an hour drive each way. Hoping she adjust to this new life without too much difficulty. Hoping 2019 is a better (and happier) year for her.



Sorry to hear. Hoping for a smooth and happy transition.


----------



## Boatboy24

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm officially retired! (and will be coming out of retirement in very early 2019.  )
> 
> Rack-a-palooza on the 2018's this morning, followed by a white elephant lunch with a group of current and former co-workers. Should be fun.




Well, that didn't get too far. Upon racking the 2nd of 5 wines, I discovered a pretty large crack (or series of cracks) in the carboy that was holding the Syrah. I have (had) only one spare carboy. That just went into the recycling. Could've been far worse, I guess. I did taste all 5 wines and am sad to report that they're all pretty 'meh' - even the HHH Merlot. Nothing particularly notable in any of them. The Petite Sirah is OK, and I may end up blending a fair amount of that into each of the other 4 to beef them up a bit. Unless something improves by a good amount, I may be looking for a Lanza source next season.


----------



## mainshipfred

They're so young Jim. I'm sure they will be going through a bunch of changes over time hopefully for the better. I just tried my Lanza PV and HHH CF. They haven't completed MLF yet A have to say I don't hate them. I just don't know what a month/month 1/2 wine is supposed to taste like, they're harsh.


----------



## Boatboy24

Had a nice lunch out with some good friends at Coopers Hawk - even the kids liked it. Been cooking meatballs and sauce all afternoon for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## Ignoble Grape

Spent the day cleaning out the garage whose sole attribute is four walls and a roof that lets in daylight. Never seen so many spiders. Would like to set up a primary fermentation and winemaking equipment storage area. Discovered mold beginning to form on some of my picking buckets, really dismayed. Spent some more time washing them off with k-meta. Not sure if leaving the garage door open regularly will help with airflow and reduce mold. Also purchased a bluetooth thermometer/hygrometer. Will get it set up to see what the ambient temperature is like.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Been in San Antonio for the last two weeks. My Mom fell and broke her wrist pretty badly about 4 weeks ago. We had to make the hard decision that it was time for her to go into assisted living. Lots of tears of course all the way around. Today is moving day for her. Tomorrow I head back home just in time for Xmas with Mrs IB. My mom will now be 5 minutes away from my sister who has been run ragged for the last two years since my Dad passed with ever increasing trips back and forth between San Antonio and San Marcos which is about an hour drive each way. Hoping she adjust to this new life without too much difficulty. Hoping 2019 is a better (and happier) year for her.


I'm sure her proximity to your sister will help justify all of the pain the move produced in your heart. Here's hoping that 2019 is not only better for her but your sister and you!


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks Craig. My Sister sprung her for today and took her to house just abut 5 mins away. 



ceeaton said:


> I'm sure her proximity to your sister will help justify all of the pain the move produced in your heart. Here's hoping that 2019 is not only better for her but your sister and you!


----------



## mainshipfred

Spent all day with an IT person I used to use but for some unknown reason, probably price, changed companies. Evidently, they provided a bottom level virus protection and somehow stopped providing back up. Well I got hacked last Thursday and today the IT person found a note from the hacker asking to be contacted for a settlement in which they would provide password or something to restore my files. All of my current files are corrupt.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Spent all day with an IT person I used to use but for some unknown reason, probably price, changed companies. Evidently, they provided a bottom level virus protection and somehow stopped providing back up. Well I got hacked last Thursday and today the IT person found a note from the hacker asking to be contacted for a settlement in which they would provide password or something to restore my files. All of my current files are corrupt.



Oh no!!! That sucks!


----------



## Boatboy24

Ran a few errands, got a haircut and got reserved some ski rentals for the kids in anticipation of an upcoming trip. Also put together my new patio heater. I think I'll be roasting a chicken on the grill tomorrow and just sitting outside during the whole process to enjoy some propan-ey warmth.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Ran a few errands, got a haircut and got reserved some ski rentals for the kids in anticipation of an upcoming trip. Also put together my new patio heater. I think I'll be roasting a chicken on the grill tomorrow and just sitting outside during the whole process to enjoy some propan-ey warmth.



I see you are enjoying your short lived retirement.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I see you are enjoying your short lived retirement.



I could certainly get used to this!


----------



## ibglowin

Does not suck I can assure you! LOL



Boatboy24 said:


> I could certainly get used to this!


----------



## mainshipfred

Just realized when my server was hacked I lost all my wine logs, notes, label templares, cheats and who knows what else. Maybe hand writtten and hard copies are better.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> Just realized when my server was hacked I lost all my wine logs, notes, label templares, cheats and who knows what else. Maybe hand writtten and hard copies are better.


Send us all your wine, we'll taste test it and provide you with a new set of notes?


----------



## ceeaton

Watched the oldest Son pack up his stuff, said our goodbyes and watched him get in the car with my Wife for the trip to BWI. He got right through security (they give most military members and easy ride through) and his plane takes off in an hour or so. I'm bummed but very fortunate he could spend the second Christmas in a row with us. If things go well we'll see him later this Spring when my daughter graduates from high school. I promised him a brisket on the offset smoker.

Everyone always said they can't wait until they're out of the house. I thought I'd be like that, but I think I'm changing my mind...

Doorbell just rang and my niece who is about to start training on the old USS Eisenhower in a few weeks stopped by. She'll deploy next Winter. What a bonus!

Update: he landed fine, lot's of T-storms in the panhandle, but he said it was the smoothest landing he's had so far. Give that pilot a drink or two!


----------



## Boatboy24

After a 2pm, 2 margarita lunch; I'm ready for a nap.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> After a 2pm, 2 margarita lunch; I'm ready for a nap.


Jim, you there?

(zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, heard through the ventilation ducts in the Boatboy household)


----------



## Sage

Racked my 4 carboys this afternoon and put in some oak sticks. I still have to top off tomorrow and I will have a little taste. To busy to taste today. Still need to scrub the carboys and sanitize before storage.


----------



## Lori2626

ceeaton said:


> Watched the oldest Son pack up his stuff, said our goodbyes and watched him get in the car with my Wife for the trip to BWI. He got right through security (they give most military members and easy ride through) and his plane takes off in an hour or so. I'm bummed but very fortunate he could spend the second Christmas in a row with us. If things go well we'll see him later this Spring when my daughter graduates from high school. I promised him a brisket on the offset smoker.
> 
> Everyone always said they can't wait until they're out of the house. I thought I'd be like that, but I think I'm changing my mind...
> 
> Doorbell just rang and my niece who is about to start training on the old USS Eisenhower in a few weeks stopped by. She'll deploy next Winter. What a bonus!
> 
> Update: he landed fine, lot's of T-storms in the panhandle, but he said it was the smoothest landing he's had so far. Give that pilot a drink or two!


It’s my youngest that is packing so I feel your unease ( it can’t exactly be pain cause we are so proud ) I don’t really drink wine but I sure love to make it, fills up my day.


----------



## Boatboy24

"Retirement Testing" comes to an end today. Not looking forward to going back to work.


----------



## Kraffty

Boatboy24 said:


> "Retirement Testing" comes to an end today. Not looking forward to going back to work.


I'm assuming I've missed the announcement somewhere along the line but what's the new Gig??


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> "Retirement Testing" comes to an end today. Not looking forward to going back to work.



Welcome back to the real world Jim. You seemed to enjoy it while it lasted.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> I'm assuming I've missed the announcement somewhere along the line but what's the new Gig??



Just took about 12 days off, that's all.


----------



## Jal5

Drove home from Conn. to Ohio today after spending a great holiday with our sons family. Played a lot and sampled a lot of wines! Also met up with a member from near Pittsburgh today and bought some carboys and floor corker. Great guy to do business with thanks Bill.


----------



## Sage

Young English walnut trees are starting to put out a good crop. Got about 14 gallons in 3 buckets.

Started cracking nuts today. Love cookies with lots of walnuts.


----------



## damaskrose

Binge reading since I still have the time to do so.


----------



## mainshipfred

damaskrose said:


> Binge reading since I still have the time to do so.



Good for you. You are probably going to read conflicting information but people do things differently. Even professional winemakers have different approaches.


----------



## Boatboy24

Errands this morning, including a run out to Jay's Brewing. It's a very short distance from our old house, but I don't think I've been there since we moved in 2015. Anyway, I need a carboy, and they have 'em. I think I'll also pick up a Fermonster and try some EM on the Bourbon Barrel Zin kit that's been sitting in the basement for a while now. Hoping I'll have time to swing by and see Fred's new walk-in on the way home.


----------



## Coleman P O'Donnell

I need to clean and sterilize some wine bottles. I've got a Chardonnay that is ready for bottling.


----------



## ceeaton

Experimenting with sausage recipes using an attachment to the Kitchenaid mixer my wife bought me for Christmas. As any one who has used this attachment knows, it's a challenge to make a larger batch of sausages. For right now I'm making 2 to 4 lb batches, so I'm willing to put up with the hassle. Have already shopped for a dedicated meat grinder and upright stuffer. Will purchase once I'm sure I'll keep making batches, for now everyone (especially my GF son) loves what I've made. Working on a chicken/spinach/cheese batch, a veal Weisswurst, a second version of Bratwurst (pork based), and a lamb sausage (merguez type). So far my messed up attempts have been very edible. Will eventually get into adding the "pink salt" and start smoking a few. For now just cooking traditionally with some wood added to the charcoal. I love hobbies with edible outcomes (my largeness attests to that (I resemble that comment)).


----------



## ibglowin

Yea 100lbs of sausage is about all it can handle! LOL








ceeaton said:


> Experimenting with sausage recipes using an attachment to the Kitchenaid mixer my wife bought me for Christmas. As any one who has used this attachment knows, it's a challenge to make a larger batch of sausages.......


----------



## ceeaton

Don't kid me, you have good stuff to produce your snasages, I've seen the pictures in other posts! (https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/german-sausage.58452/) The Kitchenaid can grind just fine, it's getting the ground meat back through it to stuff the casing. And I put it back in the freezer for several hours before attempting the "stuff". I almost threw out the mixer tonight and this is all I made (image below). I'm picking up a LEM 1606 at Field and Stream tomorrow, it's worth the money. The chicken sausage pictured was incredibly good. Did a test patty and the wifey and son loved it. Youngest daughter stated "tastes like sausage", she's never been a sausage type eater. She's my hot dog girl, not surprised at the reaction. This was about a three pound trial batch.

FYI, I bought the casings from Wegman's. They were from Syracuse Casing Inc. Soaked them for a few hours in water with several rinses (were originally packaged in salt) and passed some water through them several times. Work really well, no blow outs and I did push them to the limit (since my setup was less than optimal).


----------



## ibglowin

I use a Gvode KitchenAide attachment to grind as much as 100lbs of meat without any problems but yes the Hakka sausage stuffer is worth every penny as a dedicated sausage stuffer. Those look great BTW!



ceeaton said:


> Don't kid me, you have good stuff to produce your snasages, I've seen the pictures in other posts!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I use a Gvode KitchenAide attachment to grind as much as 100lbs of meat without any problems but yes the Hakka sausage stuffer is worth every penny as a dedicated sausage stuffer. Those look great BTW!


I looked at that unit and may upgrade at some point. Grinding with the current attachment is okay, but stuffing was nearly impossible. I bought a LEM 1606 today and stuffed 3 lbs of Weisswurst in about 7 minutes. That chicken sausage pictured is really good, especially grilled over charcoal. First time I ever made a chicken sausage.


----------



## sour_grapes

Laughing at the Bears.


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Don't kid me, you have good stuff to produce your snasages, I've seen the pictures in other posts! (https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/german-sausage.58452/) The Kitchenaid can grind just fine, it's getting the ground meat back through it to stuff the casing. And I put it back in the freezer for several hours before attempting the "stuff". I almost threw out the mixer tonight and this is all I made (image below). I'm picking up a LEM 1606 at Field and Stream tomorrow, it's worth the money. The chicken sausage pictured was incredibly good. Did a test patty and the wifey and son loved it. Youngest daughter stated "tastes like sausage", she's never been a sausage type eater. She's my hot dog girl, not surprised at the reaction. This was about a three pound trial batch.
> 
> FYI, I bought the casings from Wegman's. They were from Syracuse Casing Inc. Soaked them for a few hours in water with several rinses (were originally packaged in salt) and passed some water through them several times. Work really well, no blow outs and I did push them to the limit (since my setup was less than optimal).
> 
> View attachment 52772



Are you willing to post your recipe for the chicken sausages? They look great!!!


----------



## ceeaton

bstnh1 said:


> Are you willing to post your recipe for the chicken sausages? They look great!!!




The recipe is in the comments below the video (click on the YouTube link in the window and click on show more once you are redirected to the YouTube page).

I omitted the feta cheese because someone other than myself used it on a salad before I could make the sausage. Also didn't have lemon pepper, so used some white pepper and some lemon juice. Also my thigh to breast ratio was 3:1, not 2.5:1.66 like the recipe states.

Had one for breakfast and one for lunch today. They give you the gift of a nice aftertaste for a few hours after eating them, especially if enjoyed with your favorite carbonated beverage.

Stuffed some kielbasa tonight (drying out in the fridge uncovered), plan on smoking it tomorrow after work if the weather cooperates.


----------



## ceeaton

Day 1 - ground meat and mixed up a batch of Keilbasa; Day 2 - stuffed and rested uncovered in fridge (for almost 24 hours); Day 3 - started a single strand snake in my WSM smoker to keep temps down and smoking time up, threw on the Keilbasa and waited. Took it's good 'ol time to climb above 90*F (in the smoker, sausage still below 60*F). Eventually cold shocked (once the internal temp of the sausage reached 155*F) and now letting it sit out to "bloom" at room temp for a few hours. Smoked with some pecan, the kitchen smells marvelous!







As I was admiring my work, my Son said "what's that noise". Washing machine was in rinse cycle and water was accumulating quickly on the basement floor. After troubleshooting (running a few loads of laundry) figured out that my wife had a clog in her commode that had moved downstream but was still blocking the house pipe vent, plus my daughter was running the shower and my son had just flushed the toilet and I had just let the sink empty that I had filled to shock the sausage. Perfect storm as some say. Can't get it to overflow again and sounds like the main drainage pipe is running unobstructed as it exits the basement wall. I can't wait till I move to an old age condo and can let someone else worry about this stuff.


----------



## ibglowin

Your making me hungry Craig! This looks awesome!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Your making me hungry Craig! This looks awesome!


Amazes me that I didn't try this before, it's so easy and fun and a natural activity I can drink while doing.

FYI, I can't believe how much the color has changed since I've let it sit at room temperature for a few hours. I thought this bloom thing was like Linus waiting for the great pumpkin, guess I was wrong on that one.


----------



## ibglowin

I think the "wurst" part is (like in winemaking) the set up and cleanup afterwards. Lots of hand washing, lots of nooks and crannies in the stuffer and grinder. I saw a couple pork butts today that were "woo hoo" priced but I had to walk by as I am getting into deep lack of storage territory for new meat. They also had beautiful chuck roast on sale this past week BOGO for $5.99lb so effectively $2.99/lb...... Poor mans brisket was calling my name today! We got hammered over the Holidays with snow. Over 36" here at the house and my back patio and my Kamado are still covered in snow. Another storm is eyeing us for the weekend as well!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I think the worst part is (like in winemaking) the set up and cleanup afterwards. Lots of hand washing, lots of nooks and crannies in the stuffer and grinder. I saw a couple pork butts today that were "woo hoo" priced but I had to walk by as I am getting into deep lack of storage territory for new meat. They also had beautiful chuck roast on sale this past week BOGO for $5.99lb so effectively $2.99/lb...... Poor mans brisket was calling my name today! We got hammered over the Holidays with snow. Over 36" here at the house and my back patio and my Kamado are still covered in snow. Another storm is eyeing us for the weekend as well!


Chuck roast for $2.99/lb, oh.

I found myself today at the Giant near my work getting a bag of salad then walking up and down the meat isle. I also pass another Giant on my way home (and a Weis or two) that I check for yellow tagged quick sale items. I think they will some day create a name and call it a disease of some kind. Some sort of meatalustitis or maybe even sausagemakingitis. I felt compelled to buy a small package of boneless pork ribs (2 lbs for $3.45) so I could experiment on a breakfast sausage recipe for my Son. My wife immediately found the package of meat (didn't have a chance to grind it and hide it before she got home). Normally she'll miss an extra gallon of milk in the fridge and ask me to buy another, so I must be a bit over the top with my meat acquisitions as of late.

At least we haven't had the three feet of snow, yet. I think you need a carport or something for your Kamodo.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I think they will some day create a name and call it a disease of some kind. Some sort of meatalustitis or maybe even sausagemakingitis.



What do you expect when you are:


> walking up and down the meat *isle*.


----------



## ibglowin

As long as he doesn't start looking like this whilst walking the "meat aisle".............









sour_grapes said:


> What do you expect when you are:


----------



## sour_grapes

What do you mean "start"?


----------



## ibglowin

Now that you mention it.......

He might be changing already! 








sour_grapes said:


> What do you mean "start"?


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> What do you mean "start"?


I resemble that comment!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> As long as he doesn't start looking like this whilst walking the "meat aisle".............


Only when hungry ...


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Now that you mention it.......
> 
> He might be changing already!


That head enclosure came in real handy this morning. Only part of my body that remained warm on the way to work. This wind is ridiculous. Guess it could be worse and I could live in an area that gets lake effect snows.


----------



## ibglowin

No lake around here but this is what we dealt with over the New Year for days. Winter is coming.......






ceeaton said:


> Guess it could be worse and I could live in an area that gets lake effect snows.


----------



## ceeaton

I liked that post since it snowed there and not here!

Looks like something is brewing for around here on the weekend (Saturday evening into Sunday evening). Usually when it spans that long it can get nasty if all the conditions are right. I don't see a forecast with a low deepening off the coast, so hopefully it stays under 6 inches. Just going to be brutally cold in comparison to the last few weeks (we've had it pretty nice lately).


----------



## ibglowin

Mrs IB got out of two days of work (snow day Lab closure, still get paid and don't have to take vaycay etc.) Just another day for me. LOL



ceeaton said:


> I liked that post since it snowed there and not here!


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Mrs IB got out of two days of work (snow day Lab closure, still get paid and don't have to take vacay etc.) Just another day for me. LOL



Crazy how different our winters are this year. Here in the south, it's been warm and wet. Under lots of flood advisories, rivers cresting above flood stages, big rains a couple times a week, and only one night has it gotten down to freezing, and only for a few hours. Last two years the winters have been dry, well below average rainfall, temps in the teens 4 -5 times by now, several instances where the high temps were below freezing for multiple days. We even had snow on the ground several times. I liked the last two years way better than this warm and wet crap..........


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Crazy how different our winters are this year. Here in the south, it's been warm and wet. Under lots of flood advisories, rivers cresting above flood stages, big rains a couple times a week, and only one night has it gotten down to freezing, and only for a few hours. Last two years the winters have been dry, well below average rainfall, temps in the teens 4 -5 times by now, several instances where the high temps were below freezing for multiple days. We even had snow on the ground several times. I liked the last two years way better than this warm and wet crap..........



I would have never guessed it got that cold down there.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> I would have never guessed it got that cold down there.



It normally does. Last year, in mid December, I took the guys from my company on an overnight quail hunt. First afternoon we hunted in sleet / freezing rain (pretty uncomfortable conditions), the next morning we awoke to almost 10" of fresh powder, one of the coolest hunts I've been on. In January, on several occasions, I had my 12 year old son in the deer stand with me when the temps were in the mid teens. Many times when we get to the property for a weekend of hunting, we have to plug in the heat trace tape to thaw the water pipes in our water well building and to our camps, we're not going to see anything like that down here this year.


----------



## ibglowin

Same here. Last year, warm and dry Winter. So warm and dry that the local ski area was not able to open for one single day even with snow making. This year........








Johnd said:


> Crazy how different our winters are this year....


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ceeaton

Mike, I love the views in those images. First image reminds me of SnowMass CO.


----------



## Boatboy24

Snow is approaching and our basketball activities have been cancelled. That leaves me with a good amount of free time today. As a result, I'm doing a couple things I haven't done in a long time and one I've never done. First, I fired up the smoker and threw on a pork butt early this morning. Shortly, I'm going to start a red wine kit - the last time I did that was July, 2017. Finally, I'm going to use the remains Wednesday's Peruvian chicken to make chicken tortilla soup.


----------



## ceeaton

After the coast cleared and I heard the yelling stop upstairs (parent/child war of words), went ahead an stuffed 4 lbs of Kielbasa (actually a little less, made some patties to cook up for breakfast for my youngest son). Used natural casings this time around since the collagen casings were a bit too thick for the kids, though they secured the forcemeat w/o blowouts. I'm really liking my dedicated stuffer, though it only has a 5 lbs capacity, it works well since my batches for the most part are experimental and I don't have a lot of freezer space if I did make a big batch.

Will smoke lightly tomorrow (son thought the last batch was a little heavy on the pecan, I though it was perfect, but what do I know) as I bring it up to 155*F internal temp in the Weber Smokey Mtn while listening to the early playoff game (and freezing my butt off, it's cold out there). These will hang out in the fridge to dry up a bit until tomorrow.


----------



## ibglowin

It looks like its going to be one of those Winters.............


----------



## ceeaton

Researching and starting a batch of hot dogs, Nathan's style, for my hot dog queen (my 11 yr old daughter). She's quite excited (though I told her she won't be able to eat one until Tuesday or Wednesday), which tempered her excitement a bit.


----------



## PhilDarby

Today I have been setting up my pc to run on linux mint cinnamon 18.3, I tried 19.1 but there is a problem with the new graphics drivers, the intermediate ones, not the nvidia ones, on the 19xx series. I am using legacy hardware, aka 9500 gt and q9550 cpu, which still works fine and is in fact fast for web surfing, so, I am not upgrading them. I am also, drinking some of my home made wine, it has no name or title, as its technically a blend, made by myself, from relatively fresh stock (which is up to six months old) I tend to rotate my wines similar to a solera system, the last major batch i had which contained wines going back to 2012, I had to ditch, through no fault of my own, so, this is a newish blended batch, but, coming along ok, I have also, set up a triple optic, in my drinking / bar area, which is handy as it means that shots are limited in volume, plus, there is always some available as long as I keep the bottles topped up, I have been watching game of thrones and having a drink of my wine today, its a good way to pass the time.


----------



## ceeaton

Visited my younger brother this morning (he lives exactly 1 mile away (less as the crow flies)). He was cooking bacon on a cast iron "bacon" pan on his grill (might be related to me, what'd ya think?) and we talked about his latest foray into sous vide cooking (he loves it). He bought an Anova unit when it was on sale last summer (I told him many here on this site seem to recommend it (ie. they use it a lot)). After a few beers (it was after 11 am, so legal in my book) I suggested that I could turn some of that venison taking up space in his freezer into some nice sausages (picked a country sausage recipe). He sent me home with a frozen pound, pre ground so I could make up and experimental batch. Since there is gonna be some wind around these parts tommorow (I did eat beans tonight, but that's not the type of wind I'm referencing) I went ahead and put my snausages in the oven set at 170*F on the convection setting (only had let them dry for a few hours prior to the oven). It's running anywhere from 175 to 210*F and the internal sausage temp is already up to 104*F (just put them in 10 minutes ago). I think I may have a problem developing here. Is there a sausage makers anonymous chapter around?


----------



## ibglowin

Yum!

Did you mix with Pork?


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Yum!
> 
> Did you mix with Pork?


Nope, that's what your recipe called for, used some veal and back fat this time (45% venison, 45% veal, 10% pork fat). Had to keep the pork for a meatloaf planned tomorrow. This is an image just before dunking in the ice water. Developed a really nice color. Currently dried off after their swim and hanging out to "bloom". Color will probably intensify a bit more. Only bummer is that there is no smoke on these, which made the youngest son happy (he thinks I've been applying too much smoke).


----------



## Boatboy24

Rackapalooza day. Two wines coming out of barrels, two going in. I have 11 gallons of Carmerere/Petite Verdot from the spring. 6 will go into one barrel and I'll probably put the Zin from the fall in the other. Coming out will be the 2017 Merlot and Pinot Noir.


----------



## mainshipfred

I started yesterday by adding a 5th barrel to the collection but got tied up trying to make a make shift humidifier for the cellar, hopefully finish up today but the humidifier may side track me.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I started yesterday by adding a 5th barrel to the collection but got tied up trying to make a make shift humidifier for the cellar, hopefully finish up today but the humidifier may side track me.



Thought you had the humidity locked in. Did something change?


----------



## mainshipfred

Nope, has he started kicking on the humidity started to drop. I have a cool mist room humidifier in it now but I have to keep on filling it almost daily.


----------



## Ajmassa

As the defending 2017 fantasy football champion, it was my duty to make an addition to the trophy since we are out of room for the plaques before handing over to current champ. 
I’ve been stealing some free time here and there to work on it. And the finish line is now in site! Here is the progression 






Change of plans. Bottom now the top!


----------



## ceeaton

Nice to see Randall perched up on top of that trophy!


----------



## mainshipfred

AJ, that is really nice. I'll never again question your artistic talents. That is if I ever did!


----------



## Boatboy24

Ended up also bottling the guava wine experiment. Great flavors and nose. Should do really well in the dog days of summer.


----------



## sdelli

Busy day blending the 2017 harvest.


----------



## ceeaton

ceeaton said:


> Nope, that's what your recipe called for, used some veal and back fat this time (45% venison, 45% veal, 10% pork fat). Had to keep the pork for a meatloaf planned tomorrow. This is an image just before dunking in the ice water. Developed a really nice color. Currently dried off after their swim and hanging out to "bloom". Color will probably intensify a bit more. Only bummer is that there is no smoke on these, which made the youngest son happy (he thinks I've been applying too much smoke).
> 
> View attachment 52975


FYI, trying to limit dinner leftovers during the week, so used some bbq rub on two chicken breasts and since I had some room on the grill, threw two of these sausages on to warm them up. Best batch by far I've made. Incredibly juicy and tasted more like a Nathan's dog than the recipe I used to replicate a Nathan's hotdog. The amazing thing is that there was no smoke used to cook these initially (did them in the oven because of the foul weather), but used charcoal to heat them up and the flavor was incredible. I can't wait to redo this recipe with a bit of pecan or apple wood!

Only bad thing is that I threw two on, ate one, and my son ate 1/2 of the leftover one (after he gorged himself on chicken), so not much left for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Jal5

Racked merlot Chilean juice from last year. Nice color good smell and still a young wine flavor. Still degassing in the 5g carboy.


----------



## mainshipfred

Jal5 said:


> Racked merlot Chilean juice from last year. Nice color good smell and still a young wine flavor. Still degassing in the 5g carboy.



I have a Chilean Merlot juice bucket from last year as well that was fermented with 7 lugs of Cab Sauv and 2 lugs of Malbec skins. It has been in a neutral barrel since 8-24-18. I'm not a huge Merlot fan and got it for blending but it's turning out very nice and without any oak. Debating whether to put it in a newer barrel for a while to get some oak but I don't want to ruin a good thing.


----------



## mainshipfred

The winemaker from the winery I help out at is coming to see my set up and taste my wines today. A little nervous because he won't hold anything back in giving his opinion on the wines. The good thing is he will also let me know what I should do to improve them. Now I have 12 varietals so he's probably going to have a little buzz towards the end, so I'm wondering if I should let him sample what I think are the better ones first or last. LOL


----------



## Ajmassa

That’s a pretty great opportunity Fred. Good luck. 

(The good stuff always goes first!)


----------



## Boatboy24

What a great opportunity, Fred! Anxious to hear how it goes.


----------



## Trevor7

My question is, "Will he spit it out after each taste?" I could never bring myself to do that!


----------



## ceeaton

Trevor7 said:


> My question is, "Will he spit it out after each taste?" I could never bring myself to do that!


Depends on if Fred's wine is any good!


----------



## mainshipfred

Trevor7 said:


> My question is, "Will he spit it out after each taste?" I could never bring myself to do that!



I've seen him at other events and he has no problem with spitting.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I shoveled about as much snow today as I care to. (If truth be told, MORE than I care to!)


----------



## Jal5

mainshipfred said:


> I have a Chilean Merlot juice bucket from last year as well that was fermented with 7 lugs of Cab Sauv and 2 lugs of Malbec skins. It has been in a neutral barrel since 8-24-18. I'm not a huge Merlot fan and got it for blending but it's turning out very nice and without any oak. Debating whether to put it in a newer barrel for a while to get some oak but I don't want to ruin a good thing.


That’s exactly what I want to do next time to add body- ferment on some skins. What do you think about me using oak spirals in the carboy during aging in this one?


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching the Caps lose. Again!


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Watching the Caps lose. Again!


Could be worse. You could be a Blues fan, one game they play like nobody can beat them, next game an old ladies beer league team could beat them and they couldn't score if the puck was at the top of the blue paint and no goalie.


----------



## mainshipfred

Jal5 said:


> That’s exactly what I want to do next time to add body- ferment on some skins. What do you think about me using oak spirals in the carboy during aging in this one?



I think spirals, tannins or both couldn't hurt. Pretty sure that's what a lot of folks do.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> What a great opportunity, Fred! Anxious to hear how it goes.



Well it was very interesting and longer than I expected. We spent 3 ½ hours tasting and talking about wine making. In a nut shell he was very complimentary about my basic wine making and science skills. What he said I should consider improving is the artistic side. Mostly making post fermentation adjustment earlier in the process. However he would always reinforce it’s a style thing and his may be different from mine both in taste and procedure but there are basics I should follow.

He suggested adjusting the acid and S02 immediately after MLF and always adjust acid before adding tannins. I can’t remember why but he related it to construction in you can’t build a wall before the foundation because it can’t be supported.

As far as oak and primarily barrel oak he is not a fan of an over oaky wine and would prefer to add body with tannins. His recommended tannin is Scotts Tannin Estate which he told me about earlier but I cannot find on any of our online sites. In the end though he emphasized style.

He was not a fan of racking with the AIO in the wines early stages because he feels it doesn’t allow enough O2 to be added to the wine which he says is very important. I explained the splash rack cane but his response is you were removing the air you were also removing the wines ability to absorb the O2. He did like the bottling feature though.

There’s lots more things we talked about but a couple interesting things were when he imports whites from the west coast he gets juice not grapes. This is something Jim and I were debating but I think I’ll still do grapes for whites. This unrelated to wine making but interesting, with the weather we had in Virginia last year resulting in an unusually poor harvest, the State increased the amount of imported fruit allowed to still call it Virginia wine.

P.S. there was no spitting, in fact just the opposite. Addition samples of several of the wines were poured. Afterward we opened a bottle of the Norton blend and sat and chatted. Next will be a private barrel tasting of his 2017 and 2018’s.


----------



## Ajmassa

Very cool. Sounds like a great time. I like this guy. And not just because he also shared my thoughts on early o2 in the wine. 
Fred, did he say why he felt it so important for the wine to absorb some o2 early on? Very curious of his thoughts on that. 

Here’s Scott’s estate tannin (no small quantities available tho)
https://scottlab.com/fermentation-cellar/estate-1kg-015958?returnurl=/fermentation-cellar/?count=60


----------



## ceeaton

More estate tannins:

https://www.piwine.com/tannin-estate-cellaring-tannin-red-wines.html
https://www.grapeandgranary.com/winemaking/additives/tannin/scotttan-estate-1-oz.html

Fred, thanks for sharing, sounds like it was a really fun and educational meeting.


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> More estate tannins:
> 
> https://www.piwine.com/tannin-estate-cellaring-tannin-red-wines.html
> https://www.grapeandgranary.com/winemaking/additives/tannin/scotttan-estate-1-oz.html
> 
> Fred, thanks for sharing, sounds like it was a really fun and educational meeting.



Thanks for that Craig, guess I didn't look there. He's going to give me baggie full the next time we get together.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Very cool. Sounds like a great time. I like this guy. And not just because he also shared my thoughts on early o2 in the wine.
> Fred, did he say why he felt it so important for the wine to absorb some o2 early on? Very curious of his thoughts on that.
> 
> Here’s Scott’s estate tannin (no small quantities available tho)
> https://scottlab.com/fermentation-cellar/estate-1kg-015958?returnurl=/fermentation-cellar/?count=60



If I remember corectly he told me there is a lot of aerobic activity still going on ( if I said that the right way). Said MLF is an anaerobic activity so when MLF is complete a good splashing is required. He actually recommended empting the wine in buckets and pouring it back and forth then back to the carboy or barrel.


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> If I remember corectly he told me there is a lot of aerobic activity still going on ( if I said that the right way). Said MLF is an anaerobic activity so when MLF is complete a good splashing is required. He actually recommended empting the wine in buckets and pouring it back and forth then back to the carboy or barrel.



Currently bouncing around the “aerobic vs anaerobic” internet rabbit hole right now. 

***I strongly advise you to NOT enter.***

(Google eventually dropped me right back in WMT circa 2012. In a very intense and informative debate involving this)

The chemistry is not debatable. But how it is interpreted to implore winemaking techniques can differ dramatically.


----------



## ceeaton

Was it this one?

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/aerobic-vs-anaerobic-fermentation.33798/


----------



## Ajmassa

ceeaton said:


> Was it this one?
> 
> https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/aerobic-vs-anaerobic-fermentation.33798/



Howd ya guess ?! lol


----------



## Boatboy24

Kids are off today and with the shutdown still rolling on, we've been asked to take a few days of PTO this quarter. I'm happy to oblige. My oldest ended up over at a friend's for the night and will be gone most of today. So my youngest and I are hitting a movie this morning and going out to lunch. Good times!


----------



## Chuck E

mainshipfred said:


> Well it was very interesting and longer than I expected. We spent 3 ½ hours tasting and talking about wine making. In a nut shell he was very complimentary about my basic wine making and science skills. What he said I should consider improving is the artistic side. Mostly making post fermentation adjustment earlier in the process. However he would always reinforce it’s a style thing and his may be different from mine both in taste and procedure but there are basics I should follow.
> 
> He suggested adjusting the acid and S02 immediately after MLF and always adjust acid before adding tannins. I can’t remember why but he related it to construction in you can’t build a wall before the foundation because it can’t be supported.
> 
> P.S. there was no spitting, in fact just the opposite. Addition samples of several of the wines were poured. Afterward we opened a bottle of the Norton blend and sat and chatted. Next will be a private barrel tasting of his 2017 and 2018’s.



Sounds like you had a great experience. 

Did he give you a protocol for doing the TA / tannins adjustments?


----------



## mainshipfred

Chuck E said:


> Sounds like you had a great experience.
> 
> Did he give you a protocol for doing the TA / tannins adjustments?



Don't even bring up TA with him, I know this from the past and it has been a heated debate on the forum, he only deals with ph. His ph protocol is pour 4 glasses with one being the base add differing amounts of tartaric to each one and taste and make additional adjustments if needed. Once you find one you think you like measure the ph, calculate the amount needed for your bulk volume and add half that amount. As far as tannins it is half the recomended package dosage.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Kids are off today and with the shutdown still rolling on, we've been asked to take a few days of PTO this quarter. I'm happy to oblige. My oldest ended up over at a friend's for the night and will be gone most of today. So my youngest and I are hitting a movie this morning and going out to lunch. Good times!



Lucky!


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Don't even bring up TA with him, I know this from the past and it has been a heated debate on the forum, he only deals with ph. His ph protocol is pour 4 glasses with one being the base add differing amounts of tartaric to each one and taste and make additional adjustments if needed. Once you find one you think you like measure the ph, calculate the amount needed for your bulk volume and add half that amount.



THat's the 'art' part. Find what you like and measure that. Then aim for that when adjusting. Don't target a particular number just because you read that. I'm guilty of doing it, but I've had red wines that I really like pushing 3.9, and others at 3.7, that I find 'come alive' at 3.4 or 3.5.


----------



## cmason1957

I have gone to the worry about pH only school of thought as well. It seems to get me to the taste I want. I don't spit for specific numbers, what tastes good and what tastes good to my wife.


----------



## Jal5

Racked my Chilean juice Sangiovese today. Tastes pretty good for a wine that started bulk aging last May. Will probably bottle at 12 months.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Kids are off today and with the shutdown still rolling on, we've been asked to take a few days of PTO this quarter. I'm happy to oblige. My oldest ended up over at a friend's for the night and will be gone most of today. So my youngest and I are hitting a movie this morning and going out to lunch. Good times!


It's good that you are independently wealthy and can weather rough times like this, or was that a go fund me page I saw with your name on it?


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> It's good that you are independently wealthy and can weather rough times like this, or was that a go fund me page I saw with your name on it?



Well, I was 'retired' for a bit, as you know.


----------



## ceeaton

Just got off the phone with my best friend from college. Been six years since we last spoke (I actually thought he was pissed at me, left messages and never got a call back). It made my day, week, month and year (I know, it's only January). Have cell numbers now, plan on a mini reunion this Spring. Don't know if I'll be able to fall a sleep for a while tonight, so might as well go grab another beer or three...


----------



## olusteebus

Spent time cleaning bottles getting ready to bottle a merlot. Then realized I had no corks. It just seems like, if you pay $190 for a kit, they would supply the corks. I guess not!


----------



## ceeaton

Unfortunately I had to shovel when I got home. Earlier today, after about an inch of snow, it abruptly stopped. I looked at the radar and said "yeah, I'm good". Started snowing pretty hard on the way home, enough to make the roads a mess. Back edge of the snow is approaching quickly, then it gets cold (but not as cold as I'm seeing in the midwest).

Went to my favorite garden center today and found out, but accident, that every Tuesday is "senior discount day". Got an unexpected 20% off some seed starting supplies. It's nice to be old, some days (I sure don't feel like a senior).


----------



## George Stauffer Jr

Got more to handle today than I have time. So why am I typing? Procrastination. Had a threat of a freeze here in Lower Alabama so yesterday I had to pick 2 bushels of satsumas so they wouldn't be ruined. Now I'm trying to come up with a Berry/Satsuma wine recipe. I have a 6 gallon batch of Dragons Blood I racked to a Carboy yesterday and had planned on starting another one today. On top of that I have 5 gallons of Irish Red beer in a carboy working. Think I need to do an empty bottle inventory.


----------



## ceeaton

George Stauffer Jr said:


> Got more to handle today than I have time. So why am I typing? Procrastination. Had a threat of a freeze here in Lower Alabama so yesterday I had to pick 2 bushels of satsumas so they wouldn't be ruined. Now I'm trying to come up with a Berry/Satsuma wine recipe. I have a 6 gallon batch of Dragons Blood I racked to a Carboy yesterday and had planned on starting another one today. On top of that I have 5 gallons of Irish Red beer in a carboy working. Think I need to do an empty bottle inventory.


I think a large member @Johnd had a stab at Satsuma wine, not too sure he liked it so much, but maybe he could give you some tip as to what not to do. I think adding the berries might be a good start of what to do.

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/satsuma-wine.54952/page-2#post-691619


----------



## George Stauffer Jr

Thanks, I need all the help I can get. My first attempt at satsuma wine some 12 years ago went down the drain. I made another batch 2 years ago and the flavors not bad but it came out way to sweet. I thought I had the SG perfect but evidently I didn't. I've wondered if anybody has even open all their bottles, put them back in a fermenter or carboy and added yeast. A do-over. Sounds crazy but if that doesn't work it's going down the drain also.


----------



## Johnd

ceeaton said:


> I think a large member @Johnd had a stab at Satsuma wine, not too sure he liked it so much, but maybe he could give you some tip as to what not to do. I think adding the berries might be a good start of what to do.
> 
> https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/satsuma-wine.54952/page-2#post-691619



Indeed, the only batch I’ve ever dumped. 6 gallons, crystal clear, good numbers, tasted poorly. The orange flavors were fine, just couldn’t shake the bitterness from the skins. I don’t mean the peel, they were peeled, but that skin was just something I couldn’t overcome. Had I pressed the fruit after peeling it and fermented the juice (like a white wine) the result may have been vastly improved.


----------



## George Stauffer Jr

I also peeled my first batch then crushed the pieces,that's probably where I went wrong. My 2nd batch I cut them in half and squeezed them into satsuma juice. That one was not bitter, just way to sweet. Gonna try one more time but this time I'm making a 5 gallon batch and adding blackberries and blueberries (because I've got'em). Hoping they'll temper the flavor. I'm gonna make sure I check ALL my readings twice this time. What do think of that combo?


----------



## cmason1957

Having a no fun decision. My Golden Retriever was diagnosed with lymphoma back in July. We decided not to treat, just keep him drugged when we had to. Today it became apparent that it was time to help him crossed the rainbow Bridge. His Kyl notes had grown to the size of softballs in his neck and he was miserable, but even this morning, he wanted to bring in the newspaper for me, always his job. He was a great dig and I was glad to have him for almost 10 years.


----------



## ibglowin

So very sorry for your loss. As another owner of Golden Retriever's I feel your pain. We lost our first Golden to cancer at only 7 years. Then we doubled down and now have 2 Golden's that are both in the Morris Animal Foundation Golden Retriever Lifetime Study. 3000 Golden's that will be followed from life until they die in hopes of figuring out why cancer has decimated this wonderful breed of dog. 

Hugs to you and your wife. At least you got 10 years. Whatever you get its never enough I know full well.


----------



## cmason1957

Thanks for the kind words. Goldens are among the best dogs when you have kids. This was my third one. Only time he ever came close to snapping at a child was when the grandson was stepping over him and fell on him. He hoped and almost snarled, then for this horrible guilty look on his face and ran away. No I wasn't mad at him. He will be sorely missed. But it will be a long time before we get another dog. Thanks for helping to figure out why these gentle giants get cancer at such a high rate.


----------



## ceeaton

Going after work to get some beer making grains/hops/yeast for some sort of lager (either Vienna or Marzen) for my wife. Noticed that the basement was hovering around 48*F last night, which is good for most of the lager yeasts I like to use (most range between 50-55*F for initial fermentation). Then I'll move to a corny keg and lager in the garage if/when the basement warms up too much. Here's to hoping I remember how to mash some grains, need to remember to make some RO water tonight (I use it for the sparge water to keep my pH from rising too much from the buffering effects of our extremely hard water).


----------



## mainshipfred

Yesterday we happened to be in DC the same time District Winery was doing a Winery Tour. I wish I took some pics but their C/D was very small and there was a small conveyor going to the hopper. I want to say they told me they did 30 ton but that amount is too small considering the amount of tanks and barrels they had. The conveyor was to sort the grapes which came in lugs. That really surprised me even if it was only a 30 ton crush. The bladder press was surprisingly small as well. The last thing was they only use neutral french oak barrels and oak with staves. On the economical side it saved them from buying barrels every year. This is their second winery and openned in fall 2017. The first was Brooklyn Winery.


----------



## Boatboy24

Loading up the snowboard (and the family) and headed to the hills!


----------



## mainshipfred

Probably going to be a busy day in the winery. Time to test and adjust SO2 levels. Have Syrah/Zin blend going on 18 months that has some kind of a funky taste and/or smell so I'll splash rack it a few times and see what happens. Have a barreled Petite Syrah and a Petit Verdot that are getting close being over oaked and may have to transfer them to carboy. Only have one wine that hasn't seen a barrel so I may have to fill the other with a SO2 Citric solution so it can neutralize a little.


----------



## Johnd

Bottled an extra carboy of Lodi Cab from ‘18, to be used to top up barrels. Topped and sulfited 30 gallon St. Martin (2017) and 60 gallon Alain Fouquet (2018). Racked wine from my last three 6 gallon Vadai barrels (2017 vintage) and into carboys, topped up all three carboys. Cleaned up all three barrels, filled em with sulfited water, set them aside for their next mission, two go to @Scott Harbison for his two carboys of 18 Lodi Cab, the third probably to a new winemaker I just met from New Orleans. Bench trials, acid adjustments, and bottling for the 3 carboys during the next few weeks. 

Transformation is nearly complete, one large batch per year, only two barrels at any one time.....it’s finally feeling as though I’m in control of the winemaking instead of the way it has been controlling me.....


----------



## ceeaton

Brewing day. Luckily it's like riding a bike. Haven't done this for quite some time (almost a year). Added some bottled water to the kettle thinking my evaporation rate would be higher. Ended up with 5.25 gallons in my fermenter @ 1.052 SG (still a respectable 78% brewing efficiency). Was aiming for 4.75 gallons at 1.058 for an Oktoberfest, so I guess I'll have to settle for a Vienna style lager if I did enough hops (looks like only 20 IBUs). Pitched my yeast starter and it starting up already (within an hour) may let it up in the relative warmth of the kitchen and move it down to my 49*F basement tomorrow morning.


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Bottled an extra carboy of Lodi Cab from ‘18, to be used to top up barrels. Topped and sulfited 30 gallon St. Martin (2017) and 60 gallon Alain Fouquet (2018). Racked wine from my last three 6 gallon Vadai barrels (2017 vintage) and into carboys, topped up all three carboys. Cleaned up all three barrels, filled em with sulfited water, set them aside for their next mission, two go to @Scott Harbison for his two carboys of 18 Lodi Cab, the third probably to a new winemaker I just met from New Orleans. Bench trials, acid adjustments, and bottling for the 3 carboys during the next few weeks.
> 
> Transformation is nearly complete, one large batch per year, only two barrels at any one time.....it’s finally feeling as though I’m in control of the winemaking instead of the way it has been controlling me.....



Waah, Waah, Waah, sorry John, not buying it. Let's see, brand new top of the line motorized C/D, who knows how many empty carboys that will be pouting, lab equipment sitting around idle with the chemicals going bad and not to mention the boredom of just watching 2 barrels sit there. Your pond/lake is going to take a few years to get established so more fishing is out and hunting season is only a few months a year. Should I go on, LOL!


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Waah, Waah, Waah, sorry John, not buying it. Let's see, brand new top of the line motorized C/D, who knows how many empty carboys that will be pouting, lab equipment sitting around idle with the chemicals going bad and not to mention the boredom of just watching 2 barrels sit there. Your pond/lake is going to take a few years to get established so more fishing is out and hunting season is only a few months a year. Should I go on, LOL!



Ha!! All those things considered, my ways had to be reformed, just couldn’t handle the sheer volume of production, plus the commercial purchases. The two simply needed to be blended into a complementary duo. 

Keep in mind, I’ve only made wine once a year for the last couple years, finished up some projects from earlier vintages in 17 & 18, but did around 30 lugs each year in Fall, as planned. 

Still got some squirrel / rabbit season left, as well as light goose conservation hunting. The pond will shortly be stocked, fishing is only a few short months away. Don’t forget the other springtime delta gifts, crawfishing and frog season, we have plenty of both! The grass starts to grow, so the Kubota comes out of hibernation, and we’re building nine new shooting houses between seasons, replacing one duck blind, and installing two new pit blinds. The pouty carboys and c/d will be fine til October, and I’ll buy new chems, and you’ll be happy for me!!


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Ha!! All those things considered, my ways had to be reformed, just couldn’t handle the sheer volume of production, plus the commercial purchases. The two simply needed to be blended into a complementary duo.
> 
> Keep in mind, I’ve only made wine once a year for the last couple years, finished up some projects from earlier vintages in 17 & 18, but did around 30 lugs each year in Fall, as planned.
> 
> Still got some squirrel / rabbit season left, as well as light goose conservation hunting. The pond will shortly be stocked, fishing is only a few short months away. Don’t forget the other springtime delta gifts, crawfishing and frog season, we have plenty of both! The grass starts to grow, so the Kubota comes out of hibernation, and we’re building nine new shooting houses between seasons, replacing one duck blind, and installing two new pit blinds. The pouty carboys and c/d will be fine til October, and I’ll buy new chems, and you’ll be happy for me!!



So maybe we'll have the pleasure of a Southern invasion at Split Rock in June!!


----------



## Rodney

I just bottled up some strawberry fruit wine..


----------



## ThreeSheetsToTheWind

Nursing a hangover, but I need to get some wine bottled.

Gonna suck it up and start washing bottles I guess...


----------



## mainshipfred

ThreeSheetsToTheWind said:


> Nursing a hangover, but I need to get some wine bottled.
> 
> Gonna suck it up and start washing bottles I guess...



The hangover is supposed to be tomorrow. Guess you'll have 2 in a row.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> So maybe we'll have the pleasure of a Southern invasion at Split Rock in June!!



It’s possible......just have another engagement on the calendar that I’d need to move, we’re working on ot......


----------



## mainshipfred

My commercial winemaker friend just moved into a new (old) house. He wants to throw his renovation ideas off me so I going to see it this afternoon. Can't beat networking and I can smell the Virginia grapes already. Just last week I bought 30 cases of bordeaux bottles off him for $9.50/case.


----------



## CDrew

Was in Dry Creek Valley today and stopped at Truitt Hurst to taste the new releases and eat some lunch out on Dry Creek itself which is rocking right now with all the recent rain. Then stopped at Ridge on the way home. Had a great time tasting there and then walked the dog around in the Lytton Springs vineyard. It was planted in 1900, mostly Zin but numerous other vines in the same vineyard. I’ll include a pic when back on wifi. 

Actually photo won’t upload. Just imagine blue sky, cool air and 100 year old vines!

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/Q...WcU7KEiwNgJ63FU43h56N9NFMbeqs61c=w855-h641-no


----------



## Kraffty

@ceeaton, "Ended up with 5.25 gallons in my fermenter @ 1.052 SG (still a respectable 78% brewing efficiency). Was aiming for 4.75 gallons at 1.058 for an Oktoberfest, so I guess I'll have to settle for a Vienna style lager if I did enough hops (looks like only 20 IBUs)" 

...and that is the reason I never tried to brew, how many measurements, percentages, volumes, ingredients, styles and acronyms did you just throw out in two sentences?
looks good
Mike


----------



## ibglowin

Playing with my new BBQ tool. Snagged a 4 probe Inkbird from Amazon for $43 this weekend with a coupon. When we finally calibrated our new LG oven over the holidays (it was waaaay off) I used my ThermoPro TP20 and my Maverick Redicheck probe side by side and it was obvious the ThermoPro was off by about 10 degrees on one side. The Maverick was spot on compared to an analog temp gauge inside the oven. The LG is now baking like it should have been all along. It was like 20 degrees lower than the setting so things were taking forever to bake and not done when they should have been. Not impressed with LG kitchen appliances I have to say. This seems to be better construction quality than the ThermoPro which always seemed a little cheaply made IMHO. Lots of people rave about them which is why I picked one up. The Inkbird has a nice app that connects via BT to your phone. Nice interface and No batteries to replace. USB charger and LiON batteries inside.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Playing with my new BBQ tool. Snagged a 4 probe Inkbird from Amazon for $43 this weekend with a coupon. ...The Inkbird has a nice app that connects via BT to your phone. Nice interface and No batteries to replace. USB charger and LiON batteries inside.


That's the one I got last Spring. I really like it. Just turn off the unit when adding a probe or it will sometimes wig out a bit. I use that with two for grill temp and one or two in the food. I get a solid signal down in the basement so I can cook and surf at the same time. The user settable alarms and ranges for alarms are nice, just be ready to be waken abruptly out of your sleep if you set it up for an overnight cook. The alarm it produces on my Andriod phone is rather loud.

FYI, all four of my probes were within 3 degrees of each other when I put them in a boiling water bath, so that's close enough in my book.


----------



## Kraffty

Yesterday I bottled 13 gals of skeeter pee variation that I'm now calling "Cottonwood Cactus Cooler", proofed down and bottled 3 gals limoncello and bottled 5 gals 17 cab from my own grapes. Also got the winery about 1/3 of the way cleared out. Plans for today, at least as far as I can get, are bottle and box 27 gals zin blend, 24 gals cab and 8 gals 2nd run from 2017. That should wipe out my stock of new bottles plus a few cases I'll probably have to wash. Moving is a pain, 10 days left in California.


----------



## ibglowin

Cant believe your leaving LaLa land Mike! Especially after we are thinking of snagging this little "fixer upper" next door! LOL

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/...27-8cdd-ebe595923f4b~X1-ZU12b803a872z2h_2yr7l


----------



## Trevor7

Kraffty said:


> Moving is a pain, 10 days left in California.


At the end of our move, we had a ton of packing paper and boxes which we tried to give away. Ended up renting a U-Haul to take it all to the recycling company. 440 lbs in all, for which I received a whopping $8.80. Best of luck with the move - It'll all be worth it when you stop saying, "Honey, have you seen the ____"?


----------



## mainshipfred

Just had my annual fire inspection at my shop where I make my wine. Recently I finished the walk-in and did not put a sprinkler head in it which is required since my building is sprinklered. I guess I'm safe for another year. Whew! For those that don't know a single head in my area is around $3,500.00 minimum.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Cant believe your leaving LaLa land Mike! Especially after we are thinking of snagging this little "fixer upper" next door! LOL
> 
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/...27-8cdd-ebe595923f4b~X1-ZU12b803a872z2h_2yr7l



OMG! I wouldn't pay 900 dollars for that, much less 900k.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Just had my annual fire inspection at my shop where I make my wine. Recently I finished the walk-in and did not put a sprinkler head in it which is required since my building is sprinklered. I guess I'm safe for another year. Whew! For those that don't know a single head in my area is around $3,500.00 minimum.



So, the inspector let it slide? I'd expect a fire in there would be pretty much contained.


----------



## Boatboy24

Met a few former co-workers for lunch at Coopers Hawk. Mediterranean Shrimp and Viognier makes for a very, very happy day.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> So, the inspector let it slide? I'd expect a fire in there would be pretty much contained.



Didn't let it slide just never looked in it. I guess he assumed it was there.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Didn't let it slide just never looked in it. I guess he assumed it was there.



Lucky Fred!


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> Didn't let it slide just never looked in it. I guess he assumed it was there.


I'm tellin'!


----------



## ibglowin

LOL House prices are a little wacko out there aren't they. We were cracking up trying to figure out what came with the house for that amount of money! Thats a complete tear down.....




Boatboy24 said:


> OMG! I wouldn't pay 900 dollars for that, much less 900k.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> LOL House prices are a little wacko out there aren't they. We were cracking up trying to figure out what came with the house for that amount of money! Thats a complete tear down.....



Looking at it, I couldn't come to terms with 9k for a teardown, much less 900k. Looks like 1/32nd of an acre. I thought real estate was bad here...


----------



## ibglowin

So actually you are getting not ONE but TWO lovely houses for that price! The lot size is actually 1/3 acre which is a BIG lot in LA these days. This is definitely a tear down and someone is going to build something worth 2-3 MILLION on the lot. Something where a large multigenerational family could live. This is life these days in LA. Its a huge melting pot. 



Boatboy24 said:


> Looking at it, I couldn't come to terms with 9k for a teardown, much less 900k. Looks like 1/32nd of an acre. I thought real estate was bad here...


----------



## Kraffty

that's a steal, oughtta grab it Mike! Finished up the bottling, ready to roll.


----------



## ibglowin

Trying to get our oldest daughter and SIL to move the family and our grand baby closer to us. They could just about trade even their "starter home" in Burbank for this little bungalow in ABQ.

http://joemaez.idxbroker.com/idx/photogallery/b038/936537

We would even throw in free baby sitting to boot.



Kraffty said:


> that's a steal, oughtta grab it Mike!


----------



## Chuck E

Bench test on 3 month old Zin. The addition of glycerin made a huge difference. 2 drops in 1 oz. was the winner. Not exactly sure how many mL's are in two drops, but less is more in this case.


----------



## pillswoj

Depends on the pipet you get the drop from, but in my lab at work it is around 30 drops per ml for water and like substances. Should give you a starting point.


----------



## mainshipfred

I have always been skeptical of using glycerin (even though I have a gallon) just because I can't find any conclusive information of the long term taste in aging. I've always liked the idea of the perception of sweetness though. Since this topic I've been looking into it again and it appears 1 oz gallon is a starting point. So I converted mg to oz and it's 28-29mg/oz. I have 5 gallons of a wine I'm not crazy about so I'm going put it in a 3 and 2 one gallon carboys and add 30ml and 60ml to the one gallons and let the 3 stay as it is.


----------



## Chuck E

Thank you Jeff!


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I have always been skeptical of using glycerin (even though I have a gallon) just because I can't find any conclusive information of the long term taste in aging. I've always liked the idea of the perception of sweetness though. Since this topic I've been looking into it again and it appears 1 oz gallon is a starting point. So I converted mg to oz and it's 28-29mg/oz. I have 5 gallons of a wine I'm not crazy about so I'm going put it in a 3 and 2 one gallon carboys and add 30ml and 60ml to the one gallons and let the 3 stay as it is.



Bench trials?


----------



## sour_grapes

Shoveling snow, shoveling snow, followed by some snow shoveling.


----------



## Johnd

Cleaned out the chest freezer before work this morning. Dumped 8 frozen press cakes into the garden, 3 Koch Cab, 3 Clone 169 Cab, and 2 Merlot. These were the cakes from my Lanza grapes in '16, but never got used as intended to enhance some kits. Before leaving for work, they were already thawing and the birds were flocking on them and picking them apart, I hope they get drunk and wary of the garden so they'll leave my veggies alone this year.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> the birds were flocking on them and picking them apart, I hope they get drunk and wary of the garden so they'll leave my veggies alone this year.



Oh, yeah, because after _your_ first hangover, you never touched a drop of the stuff again, amirite?


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, yeah, because after _your_ first hangover, you never touched a drop of the stuff again, amirite?



Yes, urrite, if we're speaking of humans. Sometimes nature seems to be governed by much more logical action / reaction scenarios.


----------



## Farmside

I’m cleaning carboys out getting ready for tomorrow. Wife got a job at our local school as cook, tomorrow they are serving strawberries, she asked if I could use the left over juice. I have no idea what I’m getting .......... chef’s surprise?


----------



## Ajmassa

Did something I’ve been meaning to get to for quite some time now. 

Printed out the morewine guide to red winemaking.... all 75 pages. And NOBODY in the house has any idea where the holepunch is. Figures.


----------



## Boatboy24

@Ajmassa5983 

A binder clip and a screw might solve your problem.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> @Ajmassa5983
> 
> A binder clip and a screw might solve your problem.
> 
> View attachment 53344



I see you have the California wine region map hanging as well.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Did something I’ve been meaning to get to for quite some time now.
> 
> Printed out the morewine guide to red winemaking.... all 75 pages. And NOBODY in the house has any idea where the holepunch is. Figures. View attachment 53341



Just go to Home Depot and buy a drill and bit. LOL!


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I see you have the California wine region map hanging as well.



Oh yeah.


----------



## mainshipfred

Made the decision to dump my second wine. It's a Syrah/Zin juice bucket blend from 2017. Made too many rookie mistakes. Used acid blend instead of tartaric, sulfited before starting MLF, the Zin was never that good in the first place and my first dump was another 2017 juice bucket Zin. What ever else I did or didn't do caused it to have too high a level of VA for my liking. Even though my cupboard (wine rack) is still bare I have no regrets and chalking it up to experience. There are too many promising wines in the pipeline.


----------



## ibglowin

You should have one of these for your wall as well!










Boatboy24 said:


> Oh yeah.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> You should have one of these for your wall as well!



Thanks Mike! @mainshipfred gave me the CA one. I'll print this up and add it to the decor.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks Mike! @mainshipfred gave me the CA one. I'll print this up and add it to the decor.



Mine is already printed


----------



## Boatboy24

Got some motivation and did some long-overdue tidying up in the winery, then bottled the 2017 Malbec (first of the 2017's to get into bottles). It is dark, brooding, fruity and delicious. Honestly don't think it needs much time in the bottle, but will try to stay away for at least a few months.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Got some motivation and did some long-overdue tidying up in the winery, then bottled the 2017 Malbec (first of the 2017's to get into bottles). It is dark, brooding, fruity and delicious. Honestly don't think it needs much time in the bottle, but will try to stay away for at least a few months.



Is it Chilean?


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Is it Chilean?



California. Lanza. I don't remember exactly, but I think you were here when I crushed it.


----------



## Johnd

Well, not what I did today, but last night, and it was quite enjoyable. Wifey got us Fleetwood Mac tickets for Christmas, on the floor, on the center aisle, 8 rows off of the stage, incredible seats. Went with two other couples to New Orleans, with a driver, had dinner at a trendy new restaurant downtown, and headed to the concert. Though we’re all getting older, they were still awesome, Stevie doesn’t have the moves she once did, but she can certainly still sing!! Great night for sure


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Well, not what I did today, but last night, and it was quite enjoyable. Wifey got us Fleetwood Mac tickets for Christmas, on the floor, on the center aisle, 8 rows off of the stage, incredible seats. Went with two other couples to New Orleans, with a driver, had dinner at a trendy new restaurant downtown, and headed to the concert. Though we’re all getting older, they were still awesome, Stevie doesn’t have the moves she once did, but she can certainly still sing!! Great night for sure
> View attachment 53394



Great show I bet, would love to see them. Although my first introduction to Fleetwood Mac was before the Buckingham Nicks. Probably not everyones music genre. One of my favorites although slow is the second like.


----------



## Boatboy24

While tidying and bottling yesterday, I came to the realization that I have about 12 cases of empty bottles downstairs - about 10 of them still have labels on them. Knowing that I have 8-10 cases in need of bottling in the next month or so, I decided to take baby steps and just handle a case each weekend morning for the next few weeks rather than break my back in an all-at-once effort. Knocked out the first dozen earlier and it was completely painless. Basketball games and baseball clinics for pretty much the rest of the day and into the evening.


----------



## Dennis Hugg

Boatboy24, I think I may have kicked my addiction to boat-building, and since your name suggests some linkage, you may get a grin from it. I wanted badly to build another boat from CLCBOATS.COM, a 11 foot strip kayak, but too many decotate my garage now. So I've started a series of wine brew events with the dewberries (sweeter and less acid than blackberries) that will fruit in late April. Last year the dewberry wine was excellent, and a dewberry mead now only one year old is clearing and smells like a real perfume. So it is two amarones, no more whites, then dewberry wine and mead until August when the muscadines ripen. I sure will miss building another boat, but I'll drink myself out of the notion.


----------



## jgmann67

Getting the house in shape to sell. We bought the place five years ago, in anticipation of having 3-4 kids living at home and my MIL moving in. 

Well, she doesn’t want to move down after all and my last kid is going away to college this summer. Love the place, but it’s just too damn big for two people.


----------



## sour_grapes

Looks like some snow shoveling is in my future, and then some shoveling of snow.


----------



## crooked cork

Bottled 10 gallons of wild grape and 5 gallons of concord. Then shoveled snow.


----------



## Trevor7

Been shoveling the wonderful *#@&% snow for the last week. @Boatboy24 reminded me of all my used bottles waiting for a lazy afternoon. Spent the time removing labels and wondering why I put the expensive ones on the bottles I was only going to drink. Looked nice at the time, but removing them all made me break the calculator out. I have switched to self-printed labels since these.


----------



## Boatboy24

Awaiting a visit from a contractor. 

Last night, our dear youngest child started an 'experiment' in the hall bathroom upstairs. He turned on the water in the sink, with the stopper closed and proceeded to walk down the hall to grab something out of his room. It was at that time, he forgot about the running water. Several minutes later, he emerged and heard 'rain'. He ran down to the living room, then remembering he'd left the water running. Big old brown stain on the living room ceiling and probably a bunch of water damage under the bathroom floor. 

I love my kids, I love my kids, I love my kids...


----------



## ibglowin

Yikes!!!!!

Maybe one (or two strategically located) of those battery operated water sensors that sit on the floor?



Boatboy24 said:


> I love my kids, I love my kids, I love my kids...


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Yikes!!!!!
> 
> Maybe one (or two strategically located) of those battery operated water sensors that sit on the floor?



I'm getting close to covering the floors with 'em.


----------



## mainshipfred

I think your floor will dry and be fine. At worse you may have to remove and replace a part of the ceiling depending on how much water actually got on it. Recommend resealing around the toilet and base to the floor tile. Tell Brian he owes you several punch downs and non stop cranking of the C/D. Oh wait, that's not punishment to him.


----------



## mainshipfred

jgmann67 said:


> Getting the house in shape to sell. We bought the place five years ago, in anticipation of having 3-4 kids living at home and my MIL moving in.
> 
> Well, she doesn’t want to move down after all and my last kid is going away to college this summer. Love the place, but it’s just too damn big for two people.



Don't be too hasty, trust me, kids come back home.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I think your floor will dry and be fine. At worse you may have to remove and replace a part of the ceiling depending on how much water actually got on it. Recommend resealing around the toilet and base to the floor tile. Tell Brian he owes you several punch downs and non stop cranking of the C/D. Oh wait, that's not punishment to him.



I was laughing earlier today thinking this is the same kid that was 'driving' your lift around your warehouse.


----------



## ibglowin

Mrs IB gets her wish for a full snow day!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

On the weekend I made some beef jerky, a pork shoulder, and then pork rinds from the skin I trimmed from the shoulder.
This weekend I plan on making sausage for the first time.


----------



## ceeaton

Took the day off so I didn't have to drive in this stuff, looks like they predicted correctly, for once, so I'll have to start shoveling the wifey a spot after lunch. Supposed to turn to sleet later this afternoon. At this point it's really coming down, maybe four or five inches so far on the ground. Guess I forgot to bring in the Weber kettle, oh well. At least it's supposed to approach 60 by Sunday and melt all this [email protected]#t. Planning to make sauce this afternoon and cook up some chicken parm for dinner. Oh, and maybe drink a beer or three.

Mike, tell Mrs IB to stop wishing for snow days!


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Yea not a good week around here for any outdoor grillin'. We ended up officially with 14" from this storm and we now have a 2nd storm aiming for us sometime Friday.......



ceeaton said:


> Mike, tell Mrs IB to stop wishing for snow days!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> LOL Yea not a good week around here for any outdoor grillin'. We ended up officially with 14" from this storm and we now have a 2nd storm aiming for us sometime Friday.......


I put the grill up on the porch and do fine. We shouldn't approach your 14", I hope. Get her to wish for bratwurst to fall from the sky or something normal.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL She throughly enjoyed her Snow day off (with pay) yesterday as well as the day off (with pay) on Monday (presidents day) and the day off (with pay) on Friday (9/80 work schedule) .....

Wednesday (today) is her scheduled day to "work from home" so 6 days without having to actually go into work, not too shabby.....



ceeaton said:


> I put the grill up on the porch and do fine. We shouldn't approach your 14", I hope. Get her to wish for bratwurst to fall from the sky or something normal.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> LOL She throughly enjoyed her Snow day off (with pay) yesterday as well as the day off (with pay) on Monday (presidents day) and the day off (with pay) on Friday (9/80 work schedule) .....
> 
> Wednesday (today) is her scheduled day to "work from home" so 6 days without having to actually go into work, not too shabby.....


Nice when a plan works! My wife had to go in today. I half-heartedly said I'd drive her in, but at 5 am it hadn't started yet. She took clothes so she could stay at her Mom's place if it gets too bad tonight. Just slowed down here a bit, I measured and we have 6" so far. 7" was supposed to be the upper end, so I hope they were right. I'm taking a pre-shoveling break with a Warsteiner Dunkel to build up my strength a bit (just isn't working very well on the resolve part).

Edit: oh, this is lunch...tastes so good! Much better than the St Pauli Girl I had for breakfast.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> She took clothes so she could stay at her Mom's place if it gets too bad tonight.



From Mike: https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/post-a-meme-any-meme-no-politics.64837/page-46#post-717301








> I'm taking a pre-shoveling break with a Warsteiner Dunkel to build up my strength a bit (just isn't working very well on the resolve part).
> 
> Edit: oh, this is lunch...tastes so good! Much better than the St Pauli Girl I had for breakfast.



Umm, you 'kay, Craig?


----------



## Kraffty

We arrived in Cottonwood 2:30am Monday morning driving in through a winter storm advisory, not too bad really but.... starting tonight we're expecting a very serious, for cottonwood anyway, storm. We're in our new rental but the moving truck has still not shown up and with the storm approaching I expect we'll be sleeping on blow-up beds again tonight, eating from paper plates and doing our best to make it like a camping trip or sleepover. I bought a couple of cheap pans and some preseasoned chicken and beef, frozen stuffed potatoes, canned chili, canned soup and sandwich stuff, lots of cocoa mix and powdered coffee and of course plenty of beer and wine stacked up and ready to consume. We do have one small TV and direct TV just installed the dish but said it'll go out once the storm hits. My understanding is that this amount of snow is very rare here so we'll just sit back and enjoy it. Will take some before and after pics to share tomorrow, let the storm begin!


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like a nice place to tough out the big storm of 2019! LOL



Kraffty said:


> ......let the storm begin!


----------



## ceeaton

I wish my basement had that much floor space open...


----------



## mainshipfred

Probably did at one time.


----------



## Tnawal

No school for the second day in a row so it it is a perfect day to start my next batch of wine. Zinfandel is in the works.


----------



## Boatboy24

Did a little foiling and labeling for the first of the 2017’s.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Did a little foiling and labeling for the first of the 2017’s.
> 
> View attachment 53480



Having a rough time believing it's batch 7. Neat label though


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Having a rough time believing it's batch 7. Neat label though



Batch 7 for 2017. Slow year. I'm hoping to pick the pace back up in 2019. Having a partner is creating a serious drain on my inventory.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Did a little foiling and labeling for the first of the 2017’s.



That Malbec label is cute.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> That Malbec label is cute.



Cute as in "Nice try...for a 12 year old."?


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Cute as in "Nice try - for a 12 year old."?


 
That’s how I read it.......LOL


----------



## mainshipfred

I resisted commenting but "Aww Jim makes cute labels"


----------



## skyfire322

Getting my wisdom teeth pulled, so I'll just be curled up in the fetal position for most of the day.


----------



## mainshipfred

skyfire322 said:


> Getting my wisdom teeth pulled, so I'll just be curled up in the fetal position for most of the day.



Good luck with it.


----------



## cmason1957

skyfire322 said:


> Getting my wisdom teeth pulled, so I'll just be curled up in the fetal position for most of the day.



Hopefully, they are out and exposed and then it becomes not much worse than having any other tooth pulled. Now if they aren't out and the Oral Surgeon gets to go digging for them, not much fun.


----------



## skyfire322

cmason1957 said:


> Hopefully, they are out and exposed and then it becomes not much worse than having any other tooth pulled. Now if they aren't out and the Oral Surgeon gets to go digging for them, not much fun.


He has to dig two of them out, so that should be an adventure to say the least!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Cute as in "Nice try...for a 12 year old."?



No, I was being earnest! I liked it! I guess my cynical online persona has been overcultivated.


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> No, I was being earnest! I liked it! I guess my cynical online persona has been overcultivated.



Cute save


----------



## Ajmassa

@Boatboy24 did you print them yourself or have em made online? 

They really do look awesome. The malbec especially. Looks better than many commercial wines. If that was on the shelf at the store I’m totally reaching for it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> @Boatboy24 did you print them yourself or have em made online?
> 
> They really do look awesome. The malbec especially. Looks better than many commercial wines. If that was on the shelf at the store I’m totally reaching for it.



Stoney Creek, FTW!


----------



## Kraffty

@Boatboy24 I'm with everyone else, love love love the malbec label, nice job!
Mike


----------



## mainshipfred

I'm back in the winery building business. Yesterday I met with the owners and winemaker of a new winery in my area. The project is a production facility so crush pad, tank room, barrel storage and case storage. It's a design/build and each space will have it's own temperature and humidity controlled separately. They have 2 acres planted and 9000 two year old vines coming for spring planting which will cover 10 acres. They are already making wine at another facility and plan on openning in the fall.


----------



## skyfire322

Boatboy24 said:


> Stoney Creek, FTW!


+1 for them! I love that you can now upload custom labels too!


----------



## ibglowin

Take lots of pics and post!



mainshipfred said:


> I'm back in the winery building business.


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> Take lots of pics and post!



Will do, just in design right now and things are changing fast.


----------



## Trevor7

mainshipfred said:


> Will do, just in design right now and things are changing fast.


Best things change now, rather than when construction starts! Best of luck with your endeavor.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Tried making sausages for the first time today. I made 8lbs of Sicilian pork sausage, and 9 lbs of breakfast pork sausage and patties.
This came from 2 pork picnic shoulders I had bought, and about 2lbs of pork belly. Turned out really well, I'm happy with it.
Materials wise, I got the pork shoulders for $1/lb, and total with the casings and other ingredients was about $2/lb. However, it took 6 hours to make (cut up pork shoulders, season meat, grind meat, stuff meat. I used 1.5 cups of my 2017 cab sauv in the Sicilian sausage.
Next time I will make my grandfathers recipe.


----------



## ceeaton

Mmmm, bacon....


----------



## ibglowin

Making sausage is a slippery slope. Kinda like winemaking. Looks awesome!



GreenEnvy22 said:


> Tried making sausages for the first time today....


----------



## Johnd

Think I mentioned some time back that one of my buddies was raising Wagyu cattle on his ranch and that I was possibly going to split a steer with him. Today was the day, couple years old, grass fed and grain finished, 1100# on the hoof, will probably yield 600-700 pounds of meat. We’re splitting the cost of having the steer quartered and aged for a month or two, as well as butchered and wrapped. The guy who is in the pic skinned and quartered the steer and took it to the butcher, guy said he hadn’t seen a cow that nice in years. Think I’m excited???


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Johnd said:


> Think I mentioned some time back that one of my buddies was raising Wagyu cattle on his ranch and that I was possibly going to split a steer with him. Today was the day, couple years old, grass fed and grain finished, 1100# on the hoof, will probably yield 600-700 pounds of meat. We’re splitting the cost of having the steer quartered and aged for a month or two, as well as butchered and wrapped. The guy who is in the pic skinned and quartered the steer and took it to the butcher, guy said he hadn’t seen a cow that nice in years. Think I’m excited???
> View attachment 53537
> View attachment 53538


Nice! A couple years ago I had the opportunity to skin and quarter a cattle, and get a lot of meat from it. It was an experience for sure.


----------



## cmason1957

Visiting with my parents to help celebrate their 70th wedding anniversary. That is an amazing accomplishment. I brought two cases of wine with special labels. Forgot to get a picture of them. I suppose that means it didn't happen.


----------



## Johnd

cmason1957 said:


> Visiting with my parents to help celebrate their 70th wedding anniversary. That is an amazing accomplishment. I brought two cases of wine with special labels. Forgot to get a picture of them. I suppose that means it didn't happen.



LOL!! Hard to deny 70 years of marriage whether or not there’s a photo of the couple or the wine. Congrats to them!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Another trip to Lowes this morning. This time for a couple recessed cans and an exhaust fan. We started with 'just pull up the subfloor and redo the tile'. And are now at a full-on re-do. Didn't make sense to put the 20+ year old vanity back in once it was out. Once we decided on that, the acrylic tub and 4x4 white tiles started to bug us as well. Happy we're doing it - it tends to take an 'emergency' to get my wife willing to change something. We both just wish it was our bathroom instead of the kids. LOL!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Another trip to Lowes this morning. This time for a couple recessed cans and an exhaust fan. We started with 'just pull up the subfloor and redo the tile'. And are now at a full-on re-do. Didn't make sense to put the 20+ year old vanity back in once it was out. Once we decided on that, the acrylic tub and 4x4 white tiles started to bug us as well. Happy we're doing it - it tends to take an 'emergency' to get my wife willing to change something. We both just wish it was our bathroom instead of the kids. LOL!



Are you sure you want to go with changing the tub. We've been debating it for years but it's probably a complete redo of the bathroom to get it out. I may be going to Lowes myself for a laminate trimmer.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Are you sure you want to go with changing the tub. We've been debating it for years but it's probably a complete redo of the bathroom to get it out. I may be going to Lowes myself for a laminate trimmer.



We're already re-doing the flooring and the tile. At this rate, everything is being re-done except the tub. Very little left to do to replace it.


----------



## ceeaton

I'm drinking a beer and happy I'm not redoing my bathroom...


----------



## Boatboy24

Not wanting to be non-compliant with requests to take some time off before the end of the quarter, I took today off. Had lunch with some friends, then off to the HBS. Got a new 7.9gal fermenter, a carboy and a 28 inch stirrer. Then to Lowes, Benjamin Moore and the grocery store. Got home and started my Eclipse Riesling.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Not wanting to be non-compliant with requests to take some time off before the end of the quarter, I took today off. Had lunch with some friends, then off to the HBS. Got a new 7.9gal fermenter, a carboy and a 28 inch stirrer. Then to Lowes, Benjamin Moore and the grocery store. Got home and started my Eclipse Riesling.



How was the HBS, I'm assuming Jay's? It seems like everyone is getting out of wine and focusing on beer.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> How was the HBS, I'm assuming Jay's? It seems like everyone is getting out of wine and focusing on beer.



Yep, Jay's. Busiest I've ever seen. I've never been in there when there was more than one other customer, aside from myself. There were 4, plus me today. I thought I might pick up another white kit, but all they had were Cru Select, and they looked like they'd been there quite a while - maybe from all the way back when Derek was the owner.


----------



## mainshipfred

Pretty much a wine play day. Going to an AWS tasting of Chilean wines next Sunday so I'm going to bottle a Carmenere, an unoaked Merlot and perhaps a Malbec from last spring. There is a happy hour prior to the tasting and everyone brings a bottle. I may be the only home winemaker that attends these events and it's kind of satisfying mine are one of the first to go. I normally just use blue tape to mark the bottles but my wife recommends I use labels this time so I'll have to do some design work. I'm also going to enter my 2017 Norton blend and maybe a 2018 Sauv Blanc in the Winemaker Magazine competition and the entries have to be received by the 15th so I'll probably be packaging and mailing them.


----------



## Boatboy24

Blowing off work for the afternoon and hitting a local winery with about a dozen coworkers.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Blowing off work for the afternoon and hitting a local winery with about a dozen coworkers.



Where are you going?


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Where are you going?



Fleetwood Farm


----------



## mainshipfred

My friend makes their wine. They they opened just last year and I have yet to go. I believe they only have 6 wines to offer right now. I'd join you but we are going to a sparkling wine event this evening at Bull Run. Let me know what you think of it, it's supposed to cater to our age group whatever that means.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Let me know what you think of it, it's supposed to cater to our age group whatever that means.



No kids, no pets. Not even infants in car seats. I read one scathing review posted by a woman who was furious she wasn't allowed in with her months old child sleeping in a car seat. I can understand her frustration, but rules are rules.


----------



## TGV

@mainshipfred , @Boatboy24 You guys from Virginia maybe? I lived in Charlottesville for a coupe of years, about 20 years ago. Out of all the places I've lived its the one place I would be happy to move back too. Could tell you some stories about a few of the wineries around there.


----------



## mainshipfred

TGV said:


> @mainshipfred , @Boatboy24 You guys from Virginia maybe? I lived in Charlottesville for a coupe of years, about 20 years ago. Out of all the places I've lived its the one place I would be happy to move back too. Could tell you some stories about a few of the wineries around there.



Yes we are in Northern Va, Chantilly and Centreville. Although I like it here it's probably a lot nicer in Charlottesville. Both are great wine areas. My wife and I are planning a mini vacation down there this summer so post your stories.


----------



## TGV

mainshipfred said:


> Yes we are in Northern Va, Chantilly and Centreville. Although I like it here it's probably a lot nicer in Charlottesville. Both are great wine areas. My wife and I are planning a mini vacation down there this summer so post your stories.



Hopefully I'm heading up to Cville in the next month or two to catch up with some friends and hit a few of the wineries. I was living out in CO a couple of years ago and ended up divorced, so on my way back to the east coast to start over I spent about 4 months working the crush at King Family Vineyards. fun adventure.


----------



## mainshipfred

TGV said:


> Hopefully I'm heading up to Cville in the next month or two to catch up with some friends and hit a few of the wineries. I was living out in CO a couple of years ago and ended up divorced, so on my way back to the east coast to start over I spent about 4 months working the crush at King Family Vineyards. fun adventure.



Let us know when you're coming, it won't be hard to convince us to join you.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> No kids, no pets. Not even infants in car seats. I read one scathing review posted by a woman who was furious she wasn't allowed in with her months old child sleeping in a car seat. I can understand her frustration, but rules are rules.



Personally, I think this is a wonderful set of rules, having spent way too much time in public places where other "adults" have absolutely no control over their children, nor would they even consider taking a crying infant outside until it was quieted down. Once the last of my kids leave the house, I may try to enact this same set of rules, though Mrs. Johnd will be a hard sell once the grandkids start to show up.............


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> Personally, I think this is a wonderful set of rules, having spent way too much time in public places where other "adults" have absolutely no control over their children, nor would they even consider taking a crying infant outside until it was quieted down. Once the last of my kids leave the house, I may try to enact this same set of rules, though Mrs. Johnd will be a hard sell once the grandkids start to show up.............



I love being able to bring my kids along to these kinds of places where both kids and parents can kick back and have fun. But I can also totally understand the need to not be around that sort of 'crowd'. If your rules are clearly stated, then so be it. Some places around here are actually catering to both crowds by having a 'family' area and a 'nobody under 21 area'. I'm cool with that too.

So, this place today is a really young 'winery'. Baby vines and no production facility (though one is being built). Most, if not all, of the wines we had were made from Napa or Oregon grapes, and all were pretty nice. None were cheap, but I'd go back and would recommend the wines. And it was a really pretty setting today with the colonial/modern building and light snow falling all afternoon.


----------



## ibglowin

And then there was the time when our oldest was still at UCSB finishing her up her degree (2007). We flew out in the Spring for a long weekend and all headed up the coast to the wineries up north a few miles (think Sideways the movie) one of the wineries we pulled into and got out of the car had an infant in a carseat locked in the car and it was sitting in the sun........

We came within a minute or two of breaking the window with a rock but luckily after running in and telling the staff inside what was up they got the (by now drunk) parents to go out and retrieve the infant from the car.

Some adults don't care very much about winery rules.


----------



## Boatboy24

TGV said:


> @mainshipfred , @Boatboy24 You guys from Virginia maybe? I lived in Charlottesville for a coupe of years, about 20 years ago. Out of all the places I've lived its the one place I would be happy to move back too. Could tell you some stories about a few of the wineries around there.


Yep, as Fred said: Centerville and Chantilly. Fred and I live within a few miles of each other.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> And then there was the time when our oldest was still at UCSB finishing her up her degree (2007). We flew out in the Spring for a long weekend and all headed up the coast to the wineries up north a few miles (think Sideways the movie) one of the wineries we pulled into and got out of the car had an infant in a carseat locked in the car and it was sitting in the sun........
> 
> We came within a minute or two of breaking the window with a rock but luckily after running in and telling the staff inside what was up they got the (by now drunk) parents to go out and retrieve the infant from the car.
> 
> Some adults don't care very much about winery rules.



Holy crap! Can't believe there wasn't an arrest at the end of that story.


----------



## ibglowin

I guess no harm no foul.......


----------



## mainshipfred

Went to a sparkling wine class last night local, French, Itilian and Spanish wines. The speakers were the wine maker and a sommelier. Thank goodness we were sitting at the table closest to the speakers. There were some really rude groups of people there that made it a social hour rather than having an interest in the class. They were so loud even sitting as close as we were it was hard to hear and they wouldn't shut up even when they clang the wine glasses.


----------



## Chuck E

Charity Board meeting this morning, and this afternoon I think I will be tapping the maple trees for sap. The temperatures seem to be swinging above and below freezing now.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Went to a sparkling wine class last night local, French, Itilian and Spanish wines. The speakers were the wine maker and a sommelier. Thank goodness we were sitting at the table closest to the speakers. There were some really rude groups of people there that made it a social hour rather than having an interest in the class. They were so loud even sitting as close as we were it was hard to hear and they wouldn't shut up even when they clang the wine glasses.



That stinks. If you want to go drink and chat, do it somewhere that there aren't people trying to learn something. Hopefully, the wines were good and the speakers were informative. 

I just finished racking the Riesling into secondary (although its sitting at 0.992) and moved the Bourbon Barrel Zin out of the Fermonster and into a carboy. I started the Zin on 1/12 and have been letting the skins sit in it for EM. Topped it up w/ the remaining packet of bourbon oak chips and added some FT Rouge. We shall see how it goes.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> That stinks. If you want to go drink and chat, do it somewhere that there aren't people trying to learn something. Hopefully, the wines were good and the speakers were informative.
> 
> I just finished racking the Riesling into secondary (although its sitting at 0.992) and moved the Bourbon Barrel Zin out of the Fermonster and into a carboy. I started the Zin on 1/12 and have been letting the skins sit in it for EM. Topped it up w/ the remaining packet of bourbon oak chips and added some FT Rouge. We shall see how it goes.



The speakers were great, very energetic and they plated very well off of each other. The process is a little more involved than I thought but I guess I'm going to have to do a little more research on my own. Too much information too fast especially with the noise.

You're more than welcome to come get my argon if you want to do a longer EM.


----------



## Boatboy24

Bottled the 2017 El Dorado Pinot Noir today. It is a fairly big Pinot, but delicious. I wish I still had access to these grapes (Harford).


----------



## Boatboy24

Grilling in daylight!!


----------



## ceeaton

Defeated the sloth and actually bottled a batch of wine. A WS SE Vieux Chateau Du Roi that I started on 6/14/2016 according to my notes. Used some RC-212 and 3 lbs of used Pinot Noir skins. Got 30 x 750ml of bottles plus some for my decanter, which I will try later this evening. I think beer will pair up better with ribs than the wine, so the wine will be dessert.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Defeated the sloth and actually bottled a batch of wine. A WS SE Vieux Chateau Du Roi that I started on 6/14/2016 according to my notes. Used some RC-212 and 3 lbs of used Pinot Noir skins. Got 30 x 750ml of bottles plus some for my decanter, which I will try later this evening. I think beer will pair up better with ribs than the wine, so the wine will be dessert.



Well, that was a good long nap that kit had!

Okay, I'll bite. What is that cork-ball decanter thingamijiggy? It looks rather 1970s-ish, like soap-on-a-rope!


----------



## jgmann67

Painting...


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Well, that was a good long nap that kit had!
> 
> Okay, I'll bite. What is that cork-ball decanter thingamijiggy? It looks rather 1970s-ish, like soap-on-a-rope!


A decanter from Pier One, I think. Circa 1985 if I remember correctly. The base is pyrex and very easy to clean if you leave wine residue to dry overnight. I know this from previous experience.

The wine is quite good for a red wine from a kit. Still a bit of kit taste but not as noticeable as other kits I've made. I plan on opening a bottle once it's settled down for a few weeks. Should go with about any food since it has such a light body to it.


----------



## jvbutter

A little bottling...


----------



## Boatboy24

I quit my job today.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I quit my job today.


Are you retiring (which isn't fair, you are younger than I am) or do you have something else lined up? I'm seeing the dancing banana, so I'm assuming you wanted to do it, not forced to do it.


----------



## Trevor7

Boatboy24 said:


> I quit my job today.


Must be something in the wine...! Congrats on being able to do that!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Are you retiring (which isn't fair, you are younger than I am) or do you have something else lined up? I'm seeing the dancing banana, so I'm assuming you wanted to do it, not forced to do it.



No retiring, something else lined up.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> No retiring, something else lined up.


Cool beaners. Good luck with the new job!


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> No retiring, something else lined up.



That’s it?? I cry foul and require much more detail.........


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> That’s it?? I cry foul and require much more detail.........



I could tell you, but...

Kidding. Just moving from one government contractor to another. Although the new one is very different from any other I've worked for before.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I could tell you, but...


Here we go again, another one with a job based on "secret shat". What is it with you people? I wanna know (I'll have to start reading the National Enquirer).


----------



## mainshipfred

Today is my first full day as a grandfather. The twins (girl and a boy) were born yesterday around 8:00. 35 weeks to the day and 6 lbs each.


----------



## cmason1957

mainshipfred said:


> Today is my first full day as a grandfather. The twins (girl and a boy) were born yesterday around 8:00. 35 weeks to the day and 6 lbs each.


Congratulations. Being a grandparent is just about the best thing in the world. Spoil them kids, sugar them up, teach them bad habits, then send them home. My wife says it is our reward for not killing our children when they were teenagers and knew everything.


----------



## Chuck E

mainshipfred said:


> Today is my first full day as a grandfather. The twins (girl and a boy) were born yesterday around 8:00. 35 weeks to the day and 6 lbs each.



Congrats!


----------



## Boatboy24

Congrats, Fred!!


----------



## Kraffty

double your pleasure, double your fun, congratulations to the entire clan!


----------



## Sage

Hey, it's March!!! TV, glass or two of whatever is open, basketball is ON!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Last day with my current employer and a break from my Lenten fast.


----------



## ceeaton

Oh, it's Lent? I guess I missed the start of it (yuck yuck). Maybe next year?


----------



## mainshipfred

Just bottled my 2018 Sauvignon Blanc and use Burgundy bottles for the first time but the capsules are too tight to put on the bottles. Anyone else experience this before or is this normal.


----------



## ibglowin

Just depends on the size of the neck/opening. When I was still messing with shrink caps I always had a supply of black matte large/EXL caps for just that issue. Sometimes you can pull it on with a little help if its just a little bit too tight. 



mainshipfred said:


> Just bottled my 2018 Sauvignon Blanc and use Burgundy bottles for the first time but the capsules are too tight to put on the bottles. Anyone else experience this before or is this normal.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Just bottled my 2018 Sauvignon Blanc and use Burgundy bottles for the first time but the capsules are too tight to put on the bottles. Anyone else experience this before or is this normal.



If they’re heat shrink capsules, put them in the freezer to expand them and slide em right on.........


----------



## Kraffty

Just started going to the golf range a couple of weeks ago after about a 15 year layoff from playing. I have two courses within 5 minutes and plan to start playing regularly again but first I did my first DIY re-gripping on my set, relatively easy and inexpensive and they felt really comfortable on the range today. I'm guessing another 4 or 5 practices and I'll be ready to take on an actual round.


----------



## ibglowin

Excellent! I re-gripped my clubs many times when I was playing. Also built a couple sets (Ping clones) including several sets of metal woods. Easy peasy to do like making wine all you need are a few simple tools and a you tube video or two!



Kraffty said:


> I did my first DIY re-gripping on my set, relatively easy and inexpensive and they felt really comfortable on the range today. I'm guessing another 4 or 5 practices and I'll be ready to take on an actual round.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Birthday dinner..
That's 2 6-oz patties, cheese, bacon, Montreal smoked meat, onion rings, egg, and 2 chicken wings on top. Marion got the sliders and fries sampler.


----------



## Boatboy24

Returned from a weekend in chocolate town, USA. Good times in Hershey, PA yesterday and today, with a great Hershey Bears hockey game last night.


----------



## ibglowin

OMG where is this? 

Do they have EMT's standing by? LOL



GreenEnvy22 said:


> Birthday dinner..
> That's 2 6-oz patties, cheese, bacon, Montreal smoked meat, onion rings, egg, and 2 chicken wings on top. Marion got the sliders and fries sampler.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

ibglowin said:


> OMG where is this?
> 
> Do they have EMT's standing by? LOL



Thats what my wife said 
It's a place in Niagara On the Lake called 'Bricks and Barley'
First time we've been there. I don't normally eat like that, just a birthday treat.


----------



## sour_grapes

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Birthday dinner..
> That's 2 6-oz patties, cheese, bacon, Montreal smoked meat, onion rings, egg, and 2 chicken wings on top. Marion got the sliders and fries sampler.



Oh my Lord! My LDL spiked just reading that post!


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> If they’re heat shrink capsules, put them in the freezer to expand them and slide em right on.........



Froze them overnight but they didn't expand. Going to have to buy oversized capsules.


----------



## mainshipfred

Kraffty said:


> Just started going to the golf range a couple of weeks ago after about a 15 year layoff from playing. I have two courses within 5 minutes and plan to start playing regularly again but first I did my first DIY re-gripping on my set, relatively easy and inexpensive and they felt really comfortable on the range today. I'm guessing another 4 or 5 practices and I'll be ready to take on an actual round.
> View attachment 54008



The last 4 years we had half season baseball plans and our boat that didn't allow me to play much. With the boat and tickets gone I plan on playing regularly again.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> Froze them overnight but they didn't expand. Going to have to buy oversized capsules.



I believe that @Johnd posted his suggestion a day early.....


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> I believe that @Johnd posted his suggestion a day early.....



Nope he was messing with me.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> Nope he was messing with me.



You do know what today's date is, right?


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Nope he was messing with me.



Who?? Me?? Surely you jest!!!!


----------



## Johnd

Going to finish up the conversion of the carboy slots into wine racks that hold burgundy shaped bottles, and load and tag a bunch of Turley into those slots. Working on building some additional racks in some areas where I have a little dead space. Probably a today and tomorrow project.......


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Going to finish up the conversion of the carboy slots into wine racks that hold burgundy shaped bottles, and load and tag a bunch of Turley into those slots. Working on building some additional racks in some areas where I have a little dead space. Probably a today and tomorrow project.......


What are you doing differently for the Burgundy bottles?


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> What are you doing differently for the Burgundy bottles?



When I designed the wine room, 20% was designed with wider vertical spacing to accommodate larger bx bottles as well as burgs. I didn’t anticipate having a lot of burgs, but that changed as my appreciation for Turley and for Petite Sirah developed. Didn’t have nearly enough “big bottle” slots.

Jump forward a few years as the cellar filled and my winemaking slowed, no need for 14 carboy bays, so I started the planned conversion, though it wasn’t originally intended to be for burgs. As a part of the conversion from carboy storage (see photo 1, lower right 4 bays), I’ve been building three bottle shelves (see photo 2) that fit snugly into the carboy bays, and tack them in with a finish nailer. They hold the burgundy bottles very well.


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> When I designed the wine room, 20% was designed with wider vertical spacing to accommodate larger bx bottles as well as burgs. I didn’t anticipate having a lot of burgs, but that changed as my appreciation for Turley and for Petite Sarah developed. Didn’t have nearly enough “big bottle” slots.
> 
> Jump forward a few years as the cellar filled and my winemaking slowed, no need for 14 carboy bays, so I started the planned conversion, though it wasn’t originally intended to be for burgs. As a part of the conversion from carboy storage (see photo 1, lower right 4 bays), I’ve been building three bottle shelves (see photo 2) that fit snugly into the carboy bays, and tack them in with a finish nailer. The hold the burgundy bottles very well.
> View attachment 54071
> View attachment 54072


 
You're way too organized for me LOL!. I built diamonds and originally was going to make them 12" x 12" to nicely fit 16 Bordeaux bottles but decided instead to go with 13.5" x 13.5" for no particular reason at the time. Thankfully I did because I'm now using Burgundy bottles as well and the larger size fits 16 bottles with little waisted space.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> You're way too organized for me LOL!. I built diamonds and originally was going to make them 12" x 12" to nicely fit 16 Bordeaux bottles but decided instead to go with 13.5" x 13.5" for no particular reason at the time. Thankfully I did because I'm now using Burgundy bottles as well and the larger size fits 16 bottles with little waisted space.



Some burgs stack well in diamonds, others have a slight taper and will fall out if I stack too many, another one of the reasons for the conversion!


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Some burgs stack well in diamonds, others have a slight taper and will fall out if I stack too many, another one of the reasons for the conversion!



You're right, I also bought some tall hocks. They are going to be a real challenge.


----------



## Ajmassa

Flea market. $10 for the pair

Don’t see the Italian smooth glass in 5 gals too often. I call it a win


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> You're way too organized for me LOL!. I built diamonds and originally was going to make them 12" x 12" to nicely fit 16 Bordeaux bottles but decided instead to go with 13.5" x 13.5" for no particular reason at the time. Thankfully I did because I'm now using Burgundy bottles as well and the larger size fits 16 bottles with little waisted space.



Yeah, that worked out well for you! I made my harlequin diamonds to fit 16 Bordeaux, with the knowledge that they wouldn't fit 16 Burgundies. Instead, they only fit 12. The decision was made based on a guess of what ratio of Bordeaux to Burgundies I would have. But then I made 15 gallons of Syrah, and 12 of Pinot Gris! Sigh...



Johnd said:


> Some burgs stack well in diamonds, others have a slight taper and will fall out if I stack too many, another one of the reasons for the conversion!



Yes, I am unhappy with this aspect of Burgundies in my diamonds. They are _okay_ in there, but barely. I live in fear that a whole diamond's worth of bottles will come crashing out!


----------



## Johnd

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, I am unhappy with this aspect of Burgundies in my diamonds. They are _okay_ in there, but barely. I live in fear that a whole diamond's worth of bottles will come crashing out!



I know EXACTLY how you feel, just waiting to hear the crash!! When I had to keep the burgs in diamonds, a little wooden wedge went under the first bottle to pitch it to the back, and subsequently, that pitched all of the bottles above it. Pitched slightly to the back of the diamond where there’s a wall helped me sleep better.


----------



## Ajmassa

Do you guys always put your Syrahs in burgundy bottles?

For reds I really only anticipated using burgundy for Pinot noir, petite sirah and I guess a couple others I can’t think of. But Syrah I see in both. And really didn’t occur to me. 

Is Syrah traditionally bottled in burgundy style bottles?


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Do you guys always put your Syrahs in burgundy bottles?
> 
> For reds I really only anticipated using burgundy for Pinot noir, petite sirah and I guess a couple others I can’t think of. But Syrah I see in both. And really didn’t occur to me.
> 
> Is Syrah traditionally bottled in burgundy style bottles?



Yes, for the most part. Its most famous range is the Rhone valley. That is not Burgundy, but they use similar bottles.

And, no, I am not a purist. I am _strongly_ considering putting my Syrah in Bordeaux bottles. Better storage, and I have a ton of them. I think I will stick with Burgundy for the Pinot Gris, though.


----------



## Johnd

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Do you guys always put your Syrahs in burgundy bottles?
> 
> For reds I really only anticipated using burgundy for Pinot noir, petite sirah and I guess a couple others I can’t think of. But Syrah I see in both. And really didn’t occur to me.
> 
> Is Syrah traditionally bottled in burgundy style bottles?



I don’t even put Petite sirah in burgs, it’s in good old bx bottles.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Do you guys always put your Syrahs in burgundy bottles?
> 
> For reds I really only anticipated using burgundy for Pinot noir, petite sirah and I guess a couple others I can’t think of. But Syrah I see in both. And really didn’t occur to me.
> 
> Is Syrah traditionally bottled in burgundy style bottles?



I've always used Bordeaux for Syrah AND Petite Sirah. I use Burgundy for Pinot Noir and Viognier so far. Actually used some for a Chardonnay/Viognier blend too, but not the whole batch. Most of that went into clear Boardeauxs.


----------



## Jal5

Finished two cases of the Riesling today. Not crazy about those caps-
Different supplier and they didn’t work as well. I have way more green bottles than anything else. May need to buy some clear ones for the next batch of white wine. 
Joe


----------



## Jal5

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Flea market. $10 for the pair
> 
> Don’t see the Italian smooth glass in 5 gals too often. I call it a winView attachment 54078


You know that was a steal! Nice buy.


----------



## Boatboy24

Counting down. Friday's coming fast.


----------



## jgmann67

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Do you guys always put your Syrahs in burgundy bottles?
> 
> For reds I really only anticipated using burgundy for Pinot noir, petite sirah and I guess a couple others I can’t think of. But Syrah I see in both. And really didn’t occur to me.
> 
> Is Syrah traditionally bottled in burgundy style bottles?



I put my PS, Pinot and Amarone in Burgundy bottles. All other reds go in Bordeaux bottles. But, I wouldn't say I'm a purist.


----------



## cmason1957

I make no effort to use any particular type of bottle for any type of wine. I do put reds in darker colored bottles, some green, some amber. But that is about the extent of it.


----------



## mainshipfred

I'm far from a purist but I did recently buy some Burgundy bottles for a Pinot Noir I'm making this spring and already bottled some Sav Blanc in them.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> I'm far from a purist but I did recently buy some Burgundy bottles for a Pinot Noir I'm making this spring and already bottled some Sav Blanc in them.



Sauv Blanc can definitely go in either shape. SV is produced in Bordeaux (using Bdx bottles, natch), and also in the Loire valley, using a shape close to Bgdy.


----------



## Boatboy24

It’s the most wonderful time of the year...


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Well done!



Boatboy24 said:


> It’s the most wonderful time of the year...
> 
> View attachment 54254


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> It’s the most wonderful time of the year...
> 
> View attachment 54254



I take it you can now help me with my blending.


----------



## Johnd

Did a little rearranging in the wine room, had breakfast with Mrs. Johnd, piddled around in the yard a bit, now we’re headed off for a crawfish boil.


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Did a little rearranging in the wine room, had breakfast with Mrs. Johnd, piddled around in the yard a bit, now we’re headed off for a crawfish boil.



Love those, but up here we use shrimp and crabs.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Love those, but up here we use shrimp and crabs.



We do that too!!! Catch both in Lake Pontchartrain just two miles south of my house, some of the biggest blue crabs and shrimp you can find. We frequently have vendors sitting on side of the road selling them, pull up, buy what you want, on your way.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I take it you can now help me with my blending.



I'd love to.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> I'd love to.



I'm going to make it a party. Maybe 3 teams so you and your dad and I have to find one or 2 others who are fans of red wines. Going to start with the Bordeaux but I have a Tempranillo/Touriga combo I just can't seem to find the best one. Every time I do a different ratio I like it.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I'm going to make it a party. Maybe 3 teams so you and your dad and I have to find one or 2 others who are fans of red wines. Going to start with the Bordeaux but I have a Tempranillo/Touriga combo I just can't seem to find the best one. Every time I do a different ratio I like it.



I love it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Gorgeous day here today. We had a scheduled 2 hour baseball practice that turned into 3 hours. Great weather, an open field and willing kids meant the good times kept going. Honestly, we probably could have gone all day. With a handful of kids away on vacation, the coaches got to play a bit. We combined forces with another team that was practicing on the neighboring field and scrimmaged for the last 90 minutes or so and I got to play in the outfield for both teams - was great fun, except for the few that went over the fence. Managed to get a wicked sunburn on the backs of my legs though.

Getting ready to watch some hockey w/ the family. Let's go, Caps!


----------



## Boatboy24

Successful sports morning with a win in soccer, preceded by an exciting baseball game. We'd been trailing, but racked up a huge 5th inning to rally for the win. Came home for a quick lunch, and my oldest wanted to hit the cages for some batting practice. After throwing what felt like 150 pitches to him, I got home, cleaned up and racked the Eclipse Riesling and Bourbon Barrel Zin. Both are pretty awesome. The Zin is my first EM, and I'm pretty impressed with the results so far. I've also added quite a bit of tannin to this kit. But at ~3 months, it tastes like it's three years old. Headed out shortly for dinner to celebrate my youngest's birthday.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Successful sports morning with a win in soccer, preceded by an exciting baseball game. We'd been trailing, but racked up a huge 5th inning to rally for the win. Came home for a quick lunch, and my oldest wanted to hit the cages for some batting practice. After throwing what felt like 150 pitches to him, I got home, cleaned up and racked the Eclipse Riesling and Bourbon Barrel Zin. Both are pretty awesome. The Zin is my first EM, and I'm pretty impressed with the results so far. I've also added quite a bit of tannin to this kit. But at ~3 months, it tastes like it's three years old. Headed out shortly for dinner to celebrate my youngest's birthday.



Pretty busy day.


----------



## Trevor7

This is the first weekend dedicated to wines in a long while. Bottled the LE18 Fume Blanc yesterday, and will launch the RJS High Tail Merlot this afternoon.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Pretty busy day.



Yep. Started with baseball warmups at 8am. My head hit the pillow pretty hard last night. LOL!


----------



## mainshipfred

When the Southern Hemisphere grapes were supposed to come in last week my commercial friend offered to help with the crush. I just finished a meeting discussing the new production facility and cidery I'll be building for him and he is really interested in seeing a home winemakers crush operation so he extended his offer to this coming weekend. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Really wish I could make that, Fred. Would I be a bad parent if I blew off my kid's birthday party for it? LOL!


----------



## ceeaton

Heading to a local restaurant to celebrate our 22nd wedding anniversary, a day late. 22+5 years of nothing but bliss. 

You can see now why we've survived that long, stretching the truth, just a little teeny tiny bit.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Last year we got an above ground pool, and I eye-balled the yard to be level. As it turns out, it was not, one side was about 4 inches higher than the other. So we took the pool down in the fall, and today I tried to amend it.
I build a square frame and made it level. Separated the corners so we can use them for more garden space, and filled it with sand.

Pool it up, but it seems we has a mouse in the garage over the winter, about half a dozen holes. Some as large as 3" around. So I'll spend tomorrow patching.

I feel like a train hit me now, so much digging and shoveling.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

So I wasn't sore enough after yesterday's project apparently. Saw an ad for free patio stones today, so jumped in the van and off I went.
5000+ lbs later I'm dead. Collapsed on couch with a glass of whisky.

Took two loads with the van and trailer fully loaded, and I had to dig them all up, and the persons house was on a hill with steps so no wheelbarrow. Had to carry them in 90lb bucket loads.

But it was free so I can't complain


----------



## Boatboy24

GreenEnvy22 said:


> So I wasn't sore enough after yesterday's project apparently. Saw an ad for free patio stones today, so jumped in the van and off I went.
> 5000+ lbs later I'm dead. Collapsed on couch with a glass of whisky.
> 
> Took two loads with the van and trailer fully loaded, and I had to dig them all up, and the persons house was on a hill with steps so no wheelbarrow. Had to carry them in 90lb bucket loads.
> 
> But it was free so I can't complain



I'm going to sleep for days just from reading that...


----------



## Johnd

Kids finished up school yesterday, took a ride to the condo in Destin for a week. Trying to decide what to do today.

Go to the pool?

Stay in the condo?
Go to the beach?


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Kids finished up school yesterday, took a ride to the condo in Destin for a week. Trying to decide what to do today.
> 
> Go to the pool?
> View attachment 54756
> Stay in the condo?View attachment 54757
> Go to the beach?View attachment 54758



You have a tough life!


----------



## ibglowin

Decisions, decisions......... 



Johnd said:


> Kids finished up school yesterday, took a ride to the condo in Destin for a week. Trying to decide what to do today.
> Go to the pool?
> Stay in the condo?
> Go to the beach?


----------



## Trevor7

Spending a few days in Cocoa Beach. Got to see the SpaceX launch of Falcon9 last night with first 60 Starlink satellites launched. Pretty impressive as this was my first live launch! There is a downside to this vacation though... it included a 3 hour timeshare presentation. We didn’t buy so all is well!


----------



## ibglowin

@Johnd Way too hot to be drinking those heavy reds! Where is the Rose'! Where is Txakolina! Where is the Beer!


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> @Johnd Way too hot to be drinking those heavy reds! Where is the Rose'! Where is Txakolina! Where is the Beer!
> 
> View attachment 54759



Not a fan of rose’, at all. During the day on the beach, had a couple beers, couple Crown and diet sprites, but the whole time was looking forward to a glass of wine or two with dinner. First night tradition is dinner out at a nice steak joint, which we did, enjoying some 2014 Caymus Special Selection along the way. 

Tonight, it’s hotdogs, chili and cheese in the condo, don’t care what the rest of ‘em drink, a big, bold, silky red will be in my glass!!


----------



## ibglowin

Oh the humanity! LOL










Johnd said:


> _*Tonight,*_ _*it’s hotdogs, chili and cheese* _in the condo, don’t care what the rest of ‘em drink, *a* *big, bold, silky red will be in my glass!!*


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Oh the humanity! LOL



Hot dogs have some red meat in them, amongst other things........ and these particular 1/4 pound dogs are higher up the food chain. Crash your blimp if you like, I’ll be sipping on a glass watching it burn, and roasting my dogs on it......LOL!


----------



## ibglowin

At least make it a worthy hot dog!


----------



## mainshipfred

Today is cutting the grass and trying out the smoker with a brisket, golf tomorrow and Monday will probably be visiting a few wineries.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> At least make it a worthy hot dog!



Sadly, those dogs don’t taste any different or better than most run of the mill supermarket dogs......


----------



## Boatboy24

A little yard work this morning and got the gas grill cleaned up and running again (igniter hadn't been working for quite some time). I was so excited about that, that I made burgers for lunch. Tonight is something, though Mrs BB hasn't told me what that is yet. Hitting a winery tomorrow, where a friend's jazz band is playing. Pool or minor league baseball on Monday.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Dug up 150 sq feet of back yard, down about 4", to get read to install the patio stones I picked up last week.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> A little yard work this morning and got the gas grill cleaned up and running again (igniter hadn't been working for quite some time). I was so excited about that, that I made burgers for lunch. Tonight is something, though Mrs BB hasn't told me what that is yet. Hitting a winery tomorrow, where a friend's jazz band is playing. Pool or minor league baseball on Monday.



What winery, I'm planning on playing golf today but plans could change.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> What winery, I'm planning on playing golf today but plans could change.



Headed to Otium for a b-day celebration. Gonna be a hot one today, but I'll suffer through it. LOL!


----------



## Boatboy24

So, the wife surprised me with a visit to iFly (indoor skydiving) last night. I did some skydiving for a few years back in my younger days and it was almost like riding a bike. A little wobbly, but I was able to get in and fly solo, performing a couple turns and some forward and backward flying. So much fun and I'm already dying to go back. Mrs BB took a couple flights too and did really well. Good times.


----------



## ibglowin

Very cool!



Boatboy24 said:


> A little wobbly, but I was able to get in and fly solo, performing a couple turns and some forward and backward flying.


----------



## Boatboy24

One of our good friends plays in a jazz quartet that hits a lot of local wineries. Today, they played one, and my extended family joined me and the wife and kids there for my b-day. Great time, good wines.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> One of our good friends plays in a jazz quartet that hits a lot of local wineries. Today, they played one, and my extended family joined me and the wife and kids there for my b-day. Great time, good wines.
> 
> View attachment 54791



Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## ibglowin

Happy Birthday Jim!

https://www.americangreetings.com/p...pickup&utm_source=share&utm_campaign=receiver


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Happy Birthday Jim!
> 
> https://www.americangreetings.com/p...pickup&utm_source=share&utm_campaign=receiver



LOL!!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> One of our good friends plays in a jazz quartet that hits a lot of local wineries. Today, they played one, and my extended family joined me and the wife and kids there for my b-day. Great time, good wines.
> 
> View attachment 54791



Sounds like you had a fun couple of days, Happy Birthday.


----------



## ibglowin

Hold on to yer Butzs. Rolling smoke since 6:00AM......


----------



## Boatboy24

Bottled the Eclipse Riesling, then racked the Rose and the 2018 H3 Merlot. @mainshipfred saved my butt this morning. After filling all 30 Hock bottles with the Riesling, I realized they were too tall to fit into my Portugese floor corker. A quick call to Fred and we determined his was built just a little different than mine and allowed just enough clearance for the bottles. I ran over and chatted with him briefly, then got the bottles all safely corked. Bonus: I got a bottle of Sauvignon Blanc in the process. Thanks Fred!


----------



## Kraffty

Happy Birthday, sounds like a fun one.


----------



## stickman

Doing some yard work yesterday and stumbled across this guy in my landscaping. I know some of you live in areas where snakes are common, but it's rare around here. I've lived in the area all my life and never seen this type before, had to look this one up.


----------



## ibglowin

What was the verdict? Lot of snakes in these parts. My backyard has lots of common garder snakes that freak me out until I can make sure its not a rattler which we have as well but mostly see them out on the hiking trails. Bull snakes are quite common and they scare that crap out of you just because of their sheer size. 4-6 feet in length but harmless and they eat mice and rats.......



stickman said:


> Doing some yard work yesterday and stumbled across this guy in my landscaping. I know some of you live in areas where snakes are common, but it's rare around here. I've lived in the area all my life and never seen this type before, had to look this one up.View attachment 54818
> 
> 
> View attachment 54819


----------



## stickman

It appears to be a DeKay’s Brownsnake, which is reportedly common and harmless eating mostly slugs, earthworms, and various insects. I'm sure they're out in the less traveled areas, but it was just surprising to see it in the landscape, nearly stepped on it as I walked through the rocks.


----------



## ibglowin

Good call I would say!









stickman said:


> It appears to be a DeKay’s Brownsnake, which is reportedly common and harmless eating mostly slugs, earthworms, and various insects. I'm sure they're out in the less traveled areas, but it was just surprising to see it in the landscape, nearly stepped on it as I walked through the rocks.


----------



## Kraffty

I finally saw my first one here in AZ, a baby. It still startled the heck out of me as it scooted by my feet on the patio a couple of weeks ago. Common western ground snake.


----------



## stickman

That one would cause me to jump for sure, even though it's harmless, I'm not used to seeing colors like that.


----------



## ibglowin

Um..... It seems to be missing it's head?



Kraffty said:


> I finally saw my first one here in AZ, a baby. It still startled the heck out of me as it scooted by my feet on the patio a couple of weeks ago. Common western ground snake.


----------



## mainshipfred

We just started a small project converting an old hay barn to a Cidery. One of our guys was climbing the ladder to the loft and from what he said he was face to face with a snake, glad it wasn't me.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> We just started a small project converting an old hay barn to a Cidery. One of our guys was climbing the ladder to the loft and from what he said he was face to face with a snake, glad it wasn't me.



I never thought of you as a snake!


----------



## ceeaton

Speaking of snakes, a coworker of mine was at her son's cabin at Raystown Lake, not real far from here. They were sitting around the bonfire, she got up, went inside (I assume for another drink) came back out down the stairs and heard something that sounded like a hose that sprung a major leak. She was wondering why they turned the water on until she looked down at a rather large rattlesnake. The son dispatched of it's head and they proceeded to char broil it over the fire. Turned out they said it tasted like chicken. My coworker was still a bit rattled when she talked about it today. I'll have to try and get an image off her phone, it was a rather large snake. I've heard them at our cabin but haven't seen one in my 56 years. Seen plenty of copperheads though.


----------



## ceeaton

Got the privilege of picking my oldest Son up at the airport today, fresh from Destin/Ft Walton Beach area. He has two weeks of leave, came home to see his sister graduate from high school Friday. We drove home through some doozy thunderstorms. Some of the pouring rain from all directions made me think I'd soon see a funnel crossing the road. Got into Hanover to find trees down and electric out. We've had quite a few nasty storms lately and have had more tornadoes confirmed in PA this year than any other year on record. Now, I'm sure the total (in the high 20's) is as many as the midwestern states get in a single outbreak, but we usually do average just a few a year. Keep them dang things out West y'all.


----------



## ibglowin

Good to see you back Craig. Enjoy your visit with your son!


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> My coworker was still a bit *rattled* when she talked about it today.



I see what you did there!

Also glad to see you back!


----------



## Boatboy24

stickman said:


> Doing some yard work yesterday and stumbled across this guy in my landscaping. I know some of you live in areas where snakes are common, but it's rare around here. I've lived in the area all my life and never seen this type before, had to look this one up.View attachment 54818



No triangular head, so you're likely safe. Still that color reminds me a bit of a copperhead - not safe.


----------



## Boatboy24

stickman said:


> It appears to be a DeKay’s Brownsnake, which is reportedly common and harmless eating mostly slugs, earthworms, and various insects. I'm sure they're out in the less traveled areas, but it was just surprising to see it in the landscape, nearly stepped on it as I walked through the rocks.



Last summer, I came home one afternoon to my son running around like a crazy person, all excited. Turns out, he saw what he thought was the tail of a rubber snake sticking out from under something in the garage. He picked it up to bring it outside and scare his friends and it slithered out of his hand. Fortunately, it was just a black snake.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Good to see you back Craig. Enjoy your visit with your son!


I've been lurking in the shadows all along. Just am a bit time deprived at the moment. Everyone at work realized I'm going away in the near future and decided to dump everything on me at once. Enjoying my son being home immensely. Greeted him with a two and a half hour power outage last night, he was just chuckling...Guess they get that every now and then down in the panhandle. He said the thing he didn't expect living down there were the frequent waterspouts.


----------



## Boatboy24

Helping coach my son and his teammates in the Majors division championship this afternoon. Play ball!


----------



## ibglowin

Good luck! Our local little league is just starting the season in comparison!



Boatboy24 said:


> Helping coach my son and his teammates in the Majors division championship this afternoon. Play ball!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Helping coach my son and his teammates in the Majors division championship this afternoon. Play ball!



How'd they do?


----------



## jgmann67

Recovering... Adult Prom followed by Karaoke at a downtown bar... up too late for my old arse. Planning to spend most of the day on the sofa, petting the dog. But, I do have 5 cases of chardonnay downstairs than need labels. Might get that done.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> How'd they do?



CHAMPIONS!!! So proud of these kids - truly a team. They worked hard and were constantly talking each other up. Especially proud of my own kid, who went 3 for 3 yesterday, driving in 4 runs and scoring one of his own.


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats Jim!


----------



## mainshipfred

Way to go!


----------



## ibglowin

Do they get to move on into tournament play as a team or do they pick an "all star" team from all the teams to represent the league in tournament play?



Boatboy24 said:


> CHAMPIONS!!! So proud of these kids - truly a team.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Do they get to move on into tournament play as a team or do they pick an "all star" team from all the teams to represent the league in tournament play?



Of those who self-nominated for the tournament (all star) team, the players vote. 8 players are chosen based on voting, with the coaches choosing the remaining 3-4. Then it's 6-7 days a week of baseball until mid July - longer if they go farther.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Of those who self-nominated for the tournament (all star) team, the players vote. 8 players are chosen based on voting, with the coaches choosing the remaining 3-4. Then it's 6-7 days a week of baseball until mid July - longer if they go farther.



With us, many many ears ago, it was 6-7 days of 2 a day practices.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> With us, many many ears ago, it was 6-7 days of 2 a day practices.



Ugh! I'm at the point where I think most of the guys who make it to the big leagues are simply those that survive.


----------



## mainshipfred

It was tough on some of the parents but the kids loved it.


----------



## mainshipfred

Had to dump three 1/2 gallon jugs of topping off wine, I totally neglected to sulfite, live and learn. Heading out for a round of golf then per the recommendation of @Boatboy24 going to Cooper's Hawk Winery.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Had to dump three 1/2 gallon jugs of topping off wine, I totally neglected to sulfite, live and learn. Heading out for a round of golf then per the recommendation of @Boatboy24 going to Cooper's Hawk Winery.



Reston or Loudon? I like the Loudon location much better.


----------



## CDrew

Going to a wine release party at Slow 2 20 winery in Amador. The winery is about 4 years old and is named after the sign on the winding road they are on. They make great Barbera and Zinfandel. BBQ, piano player, should be fun.


----------



## Boatboy24

Total Wine run this morning.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Reston or Loudon? I like the Loudon location much better.



Loudoun


----------



## ibglowin

Ha! A few bottles of Faux Wine! LOL That is one thing I dislike about TW. Lots and lots of wines that are nothing more than bottled bulk wines. Guess who bought the entire lot of excess bulk wine and had somebody bottled it up for them....... TW! 

100% profit for them, no middle man, no three tier system (Winery ----> Wholesaler -----> Retailer) 

Instead its (Winery ----> Retailer)



Boatboy24 said:


> Total Wine run this morning.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Ha! A few bottles of Faux Wine! LOL That is one thing I dislike about TW. Lots and lots of wines that are nothing more than bottled bulk wines. Guess who bought the entire lot of excess bulk wine and had somebody bottled it up for them....... TW!
> 
> 100% profit for them, no middle man, no three tier system (Winery ----> Wholesaler -----> Retailer)
> 
> Instead its (Winery ----> Retailer)



Yeah, I know. Its getting harder and harder to find 'real' stuff there. And the "Winery Direct" stuff usually disappoints me. I'd say 85-90% of what was in there today was "Winery Direct".


----------



## ibglowin

They have some decent wines there you just have look around and know your stuff. Look for a review from a trusted source (WA, WS etc.) I see a lot of wines from bad harvest years like this is the place that all these wines come to die a slow death on a shelf resting upright (instead of laying down) under very bright neon lights on 24/7.......


----------



## Chuck E

Racking, racking, racking...


----------



## Chuck E

mainshipfred said:


> Had to dump three 1/2 gallon jugs of topping off wine, I totally neglected to sulfite, live and learn. Heading out for a round of golf then per the recommendation of @Boatboy24 going to Cooper's Hawk Winery.



How long did they sit without sulphite?


----------



## mainshipfred

Chuck E said:


> How long did they sit without sulphite?


5 months in half gallon jugs. Terrible VA smell.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Total Wine run this morning.
> 
> View attachment 54976



Too funny! A bit of the Zenato Valpo Superiore is in my glass as we "speak"!


----------



## Chuck E

Chuck E said:


> Racking, racking, racking...



I thiefed a few ounces of 2018's during my racking chores...
My Zin seems a bit "hot" (alcohol) 
My Cab is coming along nicely 
My Pinot Blanc is a bit dry; going to think about back sweetening 
My Chard is beautiful in color and taste 
My 2019 Malbec got some oak
Pretty happy where things sit right now.


----------



## Trevor7

As an aside, a TotalWine insider once told me that the shelf tags are coded by color. Should you ask a question, you will always be steered to the beige tags as these wines are the ones they make the most money on. Perhaps the same bulk-bottled ones?


----------



## ceeaton

Sadly watching my Son's flight back to Eglin on flightaware...he's just passing into North Carolina. Boy those two weeks went fast! Looking forward to the next time he visits, hopefully around the holidays this winter.


----------



## wpt-me

Been turning some wood and acrylic blanks for a craft show June 22 . going to try and cut my hay field (a.k.a. known as a lawn) in the mornining
Stop the water works please.

Bill


----------



## cmason1957

After 52 long years and me being a hard core fan for about 48 of those years. Still weeping like a baby that The St. Louis Blues won the Stanley Cup. What a great and hard fought series. To be the first team in any sport to go from the last place team after the first quarter of the season to the best. Wow.


----------



## monty

cmason1957 said:


> After 52 long years and me being a hard core fan for about 48 of those years. Still weeping like a baby that The St. Louis Blues won the Stanley Cup. What a great and hard fought series. To be the first team in any sport to go from the last place team after the first quarter of the season to the best. Wow.


Congrats from a flyers fan. they earned it!


----------



## ibglowin

Hope you guys had a good visit and got him filled up on home cooking to hold him over till the Holidays



ceeaton said:


> Sadly watching my Son's flight back to Eglin on flightaware...he's just passing into North Carolina. Boy those two weeks went fast! Looking forward to the next time he visits, hopefully around the holidays this winter.


----------



## ibglowin

My brother worked for Spec's in TX for about 15 years. Although he was in the gourmet foods division of their business he told me once that Spec's had many wines that were basically their own private label wines. They had very nice sales incentives on these wines of course and it was not unusual for a good salesman to make an additional $300 a week in sales commissions pushing those wines to unsuspecting customers.



Trevor7 said:


> As an aside, a TotalWine insider once told me that the shelf tags are coded by color. Should you ask a question, you will always be steered to the beige tags as these wines are the ones they make the most money on. Perhaps the same bulk-bottled ones?


----------



## Sage

Nice day.

Heading out to the buffalo rifle long range match. Practice day.

350-800 yds, iron sights, black powder and cast bullets. Shooting an 1874 Sharps single shot rifle.

Out on the prairie in a MT cow pasture enjoying a nice day and good friends.


----------



## Chuck E

Sage said:


> Nice day.
> 
> Heading out to the buffalo rifle long range match. Practice day.
> 
> 350-800 yds, iron sights, black powder and cast bullets. Shooting an 1874 Sharps single shot rifle.
> 
> Out on the prairie in a MT cow pasture enjoying a nice day and good friends.



I wish my eyes were good enough to see the bulls eye at 800 yards. When I had my cataracts fixed, I had them set me up for long range. It's hard because now I can't see the rifle sights as well.


----------



## ibglowin

Upgrading the home theater experience in the den. Out with the 10 year old 58" Panasonic Plasma (heat source) and in with a shiny new 65" Samsung 4K QLED. Also swapping out the old Yamaha AV receiver and upgrading to a new 4K one with Dolby Atmos. The Plasma still has an amazing picture but it puts out just too much heat and uses 5X the electrons the LCD will use. Fine in the Winter as it kept the den nice and toasty but in the Summer it was unbearable after being on for an hour or two. The Plasma is going to a good home in a "cabin" high up in the rockies north of Denver. Its heat will be welcome pretty much year round in its new home.

Old 58" Plasma: 150lbs
New 65" QLED: 74lbs


----------



## Sage

Sage said:


> Nice day.
> 
> Heading out to the buffalo rifle long range match. Practice day.
> 
> 350-800 yds, iron sights, black powder and cast bullets. Shooting an 1874 Sharps single shot rifle.
> 
> Out on the prairie in a MT cow pasture enjoying a nice day and good friends.





This is the range. 2 targets at the base of the far ridge. Match starts tomorrow.

The targets at the base of the ridge, left upper part of photo. Those are at 600 yards. If you can expand the photo you will see black targets with white dots painted in the center.

The black diamond, closer, on the left side is not a target for this match


----------



## Boatboy24

My parents have some family in town staying with them and are taking them to a winery this afternoon. The fam and I are going to meet them over there. Gorgeous weather here the last day or two. Today's high is going to be 83 and low humidity. Yesterday only hit 77 - it was fantastic.


----------



## Mrose

Had to put my wine making buddy down today she’s been there for every bottle of wine I’ve made for years. She will be greatly missed. 

RIP Abby


----------



## sour_grapes

Mrose said:


> Had to put my wine making buddy down today she’s been there for every bottle of wine I’ve made for years. She will be greatly missed.
> 
> RIP Abby


 Sorry for your loss. Here's a toast to Abby.


----------



## ibglowin

Sorry for your loss. Know all to well how it feels.


----------



## cmason1957

So Sorry for your loss. May you remember only the good times, the tail wags, the always there to greet you and happy you are home.


----------



## mainshipfred

Mrose said:


> Had to put my wine making buddy down today she’s been there for every bottle of wine I’ve made for years. She will be greatly missed.
> 
> RIP Abby



So sorry to hear, I don't cry over much but every time I've had to put one of our dogs down I just can't stop.


----------



## Jal5

Sorry for your loss. Joe


----------



## Mrose

Thank you all for the support. Abby & I did get to bottle a Merlot and a Pink Pino together before she passed. It amazing how one totally devoted pet can make a grown man cry. I miss her so much I guess I’ll have to update my avatar


----------



## ibglowin

Proof that all dogs go to heaven.


----------



## Kraffty

Out of boredom, after seeing local cherries on sale, I thought I'd start a "CherryCello" experimental batch since I'm not set up to make any wine now. 5 lbs of cherries, couple cups of sugar, 750 ml 190 proof Everclear and let it set. Stemming and Pitting 5 lbs of Cherries is the "Pitts" as they say but hopefully worth it.


----------



## Jeffrey Petersen

Can't wait to hear the results , I have huge cherry orchard and always looking to do something different .


----------



## GreenEnvy22

I've been digging for 3 days, but got the area cleared where we are putting in a patio, under some of our trellised grapes. It's about 13*18.
Got it filled in with gravel today. Will compress it tomorrow or Tuesday, then lay the interlocking brick.

Also took my dad and father in law to a CFL football game in Friday night for belated Father's Day. CFL is mostly like NFL but bigger field, bigger balls, and 3 downs instead of 4.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Got the patio finished today!
I'm done with shoveling and the like for a while.


----------



## Kraffty

Just in time for your 4th of July BBQ! Looks really good.
Mike


----------



## GreenEnvy22

July 1st up here 


Kraffty said:


> Just in time for your 4th of July BBQ! Looks really good.
> Mike


----------



## Kraffty

Well then you didn't finish it just in time...... happy


----------



## Farmside

Jasper24 said:


> Getting ready for,
> 1. Lemon Lime
> 2. Blueberry Mint
> 3. Strawberry Rhubarb
> 4. Cucumber Lime Catulop
> My head is spinning with the desire to make these wines


I have the Strawberry Rhubarb going now! My test batch was a big hit with friends and family so making a larger one now. I like your idea on blueberry mint too. I have mint started and was looking for more ideas on a blend.


----------



## ibglowin

A Mountain Town with a Science Problem


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Blah, spent yesterday evening uncorking 60 bottles of muscat that were popping corks.
This was my 2017, and as the 2018 is almost ready I'll probably combine them into one batch. Question is do I label it 2017 or 2018, or both?


----------



## ibglowin

"NV" would be the customary labeling IMHO.



GreenEnvy22 said:


> Question is do I label it 2017 or 2018, or both?


----------



## Kraffty

Mike, Those were pretty cool, we have to put los Alamos on our trip list, thanks!


----------



## ibglowin

Went to the big blue box home improvement store today to pick out materials to rebuild a side of picket fence that is sorely in need of replacing. Dang lumber is not cheap any more. 65' of cedar pickets, post, rails, sackrete is over $1K and that is without screws and cedar stain. Took me two hours just to pick through the pickets and lumber as its all so hit and miss in quality as well. 

Made a really nice find though in the garden center I must say. Not a bad patio planter for $40!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> A Mountain Town with a Science Problem




Careful, Mike. You may end up with a lot of unwanted visitors. I know you've got me looking, and I've been hooked on the mid-atlantic and southeast forever.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Whisky night. Theme is Canadian whisky.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL We need to diversify from being just a one horse town which is fine when the budget is up (like these days) but not so good when the budget is down. Tourism could be just the ticket to smooth out the coaster. Our problem is that we are not really on the road to anywhere and we are sorta remote. This was the reason Oppenheimer picked this area. It was miles from either coast, on the road to nowhere and hard to get to. Somethings never change. Lots of natural beauty in this poorest of the poor states. From White Sands and Carlsbad Caverns in the south to ABQ, Santa fe, Chaco Canyon, Bandelier National Monument, Valles Caldera National Preserve and the new Manhattan Project National Park here in the north. Plenty of skiing of course in the winter as well. Happy to help anyone with any travel ideas or plans. 



Boatboy24 said:


> Careful, Mike. You may end up with a lot of unwanted visitors. I know you've got me looking, and I've been hooked on the mid-atlantic and southeast forever.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> LOL We need to diversify from being just a one horse town which is fine when the budget is up (like these days) but not so good when the budget is down. Tourism could be just the ticket to smooth out the coaster. Our problem is that we are not really on the road to anywhere and we are sorta remote. This was the reason Oppenheimer picked this area. It was miles from either coast, on the road to nowhere and hard to get to. Somethings never change. Lots of natural beauty in this poorest of the poor states. From White Sands and Carlsbad Caverns in the south to ABQ, Santa fe, Chaco Canyon, Bandelier National Monument, Valles Caldera National Preserve and the new Manhattan Project National Park here in the north. Plenty of skiing of course in the winter as well. Happy to help anyone with any travel ideas or plans.



I like the skiing (snowboarding), I like the mountains. Not sure if I'd miss the coast too much though.


----------



## Kraffty

We're experiencing our first full on heat wave here in AZ. The Phoenix area hit 115 yesterday and the temps are expected around the same for the next 7 days or so. Luckily here in the High Country (we're at the lower edge of that area) our temps are much lower. We did finally make it to the 100 mark yesterday by a half a degree or so but the biggest difference is the cool off at night, we're still getting into the 60's vs the overnight "lows" in the high 80's or even 90's down south and west of us. It's very comfortable for taking our morning walks. We even got my mom, in her early 80's, who's out visiting for a while up to a mile 5 days a week. Pic from the park yesterday morning after the gardeners knocked up some dust.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

At work we throw an annual BBQ for our volunteers, which is today. I made 20lbs of pork sausage, have about 30lbs or ribs, and 20lbs of chicken thighs, and 1 vegan sausage.
It's raining today (remnants of hurricane Barry) so under a tent, but all still good. I like getting paid to grill 
Ribs went into smoker at 8, rest of meat will go onto the grill around 11.


----------



## GreenEnvy22




----------



## Kraffty

Our patio has a 12'x12' metal framed, screened mesh topped, covered area where we set up our table and grills. It always has an afternoon breeze but it's still pretty warm even though protected by a tall hedge on one side and the house on the other side. There was a non working and questionable looking mister system on two sides of the cover (10 misters). There was an open pvc tube at one end but no water connection and all the nozzles looked completely corroded. So today I added a PVC hose connection and all new nozzles and fired it up, works perfectly! About 3.00 for the connection and 12.00 for 20 nozzles on amazon and I'm ready for "Thursday is the new Friday" night tomorrow. Might be able to see 3 of them in the picture.


----------



## ibglowin

Gotta luv Arizona air conditioning!


----------



## jgmann67

Enjoying some time on the back patio with the pups as the sun comes up over the neighbor’s farm. Gotta mow the rest of the lawn before it gets too hot today.


----------



## sour_grapes

Now that the heat wave passed and we have some benign conditions, we are going for a sail!


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> Now that the heat wave passed and we have some benign conditions, we are going for a sail!



Sounds like fun!


----------



## mainshipfred

Just finished my first Meritage blend. It didn't turn out quite as good as I would have liked so I only made 11 gallons. Put 8 in a barrel with a French oak stave and 3 in a carboy. I might do some acid and tannin trials with the barrel. Going to let it sit for a month before I bottle. What a pain though. 2.4 and .84 gallons out of 2 different 8 gallon barrels, 4 gallons out of a 6 gallon barrel, 1.2 gallons out of a 5 gallon carboy to name some. A lot of racking, filling and cleaning of carboys and barrels.


----------



## Boatboy24

Came home from the beach today - a long trip. I ended up with a mild stomach bug yesterday afternoon (fortunately still had a few good hours on the beach beforehand), but it passed pretty quickly and without much fanfare. It hit my wife and my youngest right as we were leaving this morning and was not as gentle on them. They were troopers, but a 4.5 hour trip ended up taking over 6.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Just finished my first Meritage blend. It didn't turn out quite as good as I would have liked so I only made 11 gallons. Put 8 in a barrel with a French oak stave and 3 in a carboy. I might do some acid and tannin trials with the barrel. Going to let it sit for a month before I bottle. What a pain though. 2.4 and .84 gallons out of 2 different 8 gallon barrels, 4 gallons out of a 6 gallon barrel, 1.2 gallons out of a 5 gallon carboy to name some. A lot of racking, filling and cleaning of carboys and barrels.



I think that's the hardest part of blending for us 'little guys'. We'll do bench trials, and then I try to come up with something close that'll allow me to either use everything up, or be left with enough for 'standard' containers.


----------



## mainshipfred

Just finished my first Meritage blend. It didn't turn out quite as good as I would have liked so I only made 11 gallons. Put 8 in a barrel with a French oak stave and 3 in a carboy. I might do some acid and tannin trials with the barrel. Going to let it sit for a month before I bottle. What a pain though. 2.4 and .84 gallons out of 2 different 8 gallon barrels, 4 gallons out of a 6 gallon barrel, 1.2 gallons out of a 5 gallon carboy to name some. A lot of racking, filling and cleaning of carboys and barrels.

Edit: I tasted the wines today and after only 4 days it's like drinking 2 different wines. The barrel with the oak is much more structured, as it should be, and better than it was with out it. What puzzles me though it's also much fruitier on the nose which is different than I'm used to.


----------



## wpt-me

I capsuled and labeled two wines. A Blueberry-Pomegranate (12 bottles) and a Raspberry Tea (10 bottles).

Bill


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked the 2017 Merlot and Cab Franc, as Dad is coming over tomorrow for some blending trials. The CF is off the hook and the Merlot is pretty darn good too. While I can see that blending a little of each might be good, I'm hesitant to do too much. I had initially been willing to go as much as 50/50, but we shall see what the bench trials reveal. These are my last two batches from Lanza grapes purchased through Harford Winery. I have one more batch from there - a 2018 Chilean Carmenere/Petit Verdot field blend. 11 gallons total of that, 6 of which are in a neutral Vadai and ready to come out.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Racked the 2017 Merlot and Cab Franc, as Dad is coming over tomorrow for some blending trials. The CF is off the hook and the Merlot is pretty darn good too. While I can see that blending a little of each might be good, I'm hesitant to do too much. I had initially been willing to go as much as 50/50, but we shall see what the bench trials reveal. These are my last two batches from Lanza grapes purchased through Harford Winery. I have one more batch from there - a 2018 Chilean Carmenere/Petit Verdot field blend. 11 gallons total of that, 6 of which are in a neutral Vadai and ready to come out.



How's the HHH Merlot turning out? I remember you weren't impressed initially. This evening or tomorrow I'm going to be doing the Syrah, Petite Sirah and OVZ blend.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> How's the HHH Merlot turning out? I remember you weren't impressed initially. This evening or tomorrow I'm going to be doing the Syrah, Petite Sirah and OVZ blend.



You know, I'm not sure. I guess it's time for a taste. I should probably rack that as well.


----------



## ceeaton

This week was a really nice week humidity wise around here. Every day a bit more heat and a bit more humidity, but no rain in the forecast until Tuesday. Decided to get the lawn done and do some trimming until the sun got behind a large atlas spruce and made some shade in the driveway. Then I had planned to build a frame to enclose my tomato garden so I might get a ripe tomato or two (mocking birds, deer). While trimming I found a ground yellow jackets nest the hard way. Those buggers even followed me into the garage. I finally went into the house and my wife removed one from my back. These guys took some skin when they stung, so I wonder if they are that nasty African strain they all talk about (not too sure they are this far north). Either way no biggie for most, but I was diagnosed at an early age with a bee allergy, so I've gotta be careful. I did have a series of shots over 3 or so years to desensitize me from their venom. Seems to be working so far, but only got stung 7 times that I can find/feel. Still have the epi-pen on standby just in case. The cool basement with a cold beer sounds like a better plan for this afternoon.

I did venture back outside, dodging anything that flies (I'm sure it's quite comical from a distance) and found where the nest is located. I'm researching the nastiest method to get rid of it this evening. My neighbor next door to the nest side ran into one a few years back pulling out a shrub and almost stopped breathing. The ambulance didn't have an epi-pen so he had to wait until he got to the hospital for treatment. I later let him know that my epi-pens are his if he needed them. Of course he had no idea I even had them.


----------



## Kraffty

Craig, I think you earned the afternoon off and a dozen cold beers of your choice after that....
Mike


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> Craig, I think you earned the afternoon off and a dozen cold beers of your choice after that....
> Mike


I'll keep count. I'm working on #4 and just put some gyro meat on the grill. Smoke should keep those pesky wasps away.

BTW, I think I was lucky only getting stung 7 or so times. There is a torrent of yellow jackets in and out of that nest right now (and it should have died down a bit from me stepping on it earlier).


----------



## Boatboy24

I like your thinking, Craig and am glad you're getting some well deserved R&R. Be careful w/ the booze though - ya never know how that might react with venom + allergies.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I like your thinking, Craig and am glad you're getting some well deserved R&R. Be careful w/ the booze though - ya never know how that might react with venom + allergies.


I figured it would have manifested itself within an hour or two. Hasn't yet, the most important thing is to listen to the phillies game tonight and hope the offense shows up.

I'm gonna gas those suckers. I did warn the neighbor, he was very thankful as he was thinking of weed wacking in the same area. They are right on the border of our two properties.


----------



## ibglowin

Got stung about 9 times at my moms back in September of last year. Nest was under the deck in the backyard and just stepping on a deck board that was loose stirred them up and they swarmed me before i even knew what hit me.


----------



## Boatboy24

Had a similar experience about a year and a half ago at an early spring baseball practice. Kids had noticed 'em flying around, but it wasn't until I rested my hand on the back of the bench in the dugout that we knew where they were living - about 6 inches under where my hand went. I got hit 3 or 4 times in very quick succession on my left hand. Luckily, it was a practice and we just moved to the other dugout.


----------



## ceeaton

I had just weed wacked the area not more than 3 weeks ago and didn't "find" them. Now maybe I was lucky and never ventured to close to the hive opening. Hit them with a 4X generic Tractor Supply product. I know from prior usage that it probably should be illegal to use, it's really potent.

I used a 1 gallon sprayer to apply the death juice so I could keep my distance. Still had a bit left so if I see activity tomorrow I'll man up and stick the end down the hole. Just a little too jumpy to do it tonight.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Last night my buddies and I grilled at another wedding. Steak was beef tenderloin. Now off to the cottage for a nice rest.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, Craig, good luck and be careful!


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Wow, Craig, good luck and be careful!


I think it worked out for the best. Always had to take along an epi-pen when we traveled. No hives, no restricted breathing and I'm alive today, so I think after talking with my doctor I may just stop purchasing the expensive, last a year, need a prescription, epi-pens. Other nice thing is that I must have got a bit of the spray to seep deep enough to kill the underground hive. No activity today at all. Now if I could get these bites to stop itching! Tried medi-quick, calamine lotion, baking soda and water, aloe....nothing works. The itching is worse than when I had poison ivy all over my legs one year. Every moment in the pew this morning was a living heck, not from the sermon but if I moved it itched!


----------



## ibglowin

Got any Benadryl? That worked for me. They also have it in a lotion IIRC. Should be able to find generic as well.



ceeaton said:


> Now if I could get these bites to stop itching! Tried medi-quick, calamine lotion, baking soda and water, aloe....nothing works. The itching is worse than when I had poison ivy all over my legs one year. Every moment in the pew this morning was a living heck, not from the sermon but if I moved it itched!


----------



## Boatboy24

Just finished the blending trials. We are leaving the Cab Franc alone, but are going add 10% to the Merlot. The change that small amount made to the Merlot was remarkable.


----------



## sour_grapes




----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Got any Benadryl? That worked for me. They also have it in a lotion IIRC. Should be able to find generic as well.


Got some benadryl cream, plus they have some 1% hydrocortizone lotion at work (in the med emergency kit). It was pretty bad and almost went to the doctor, but on Wednesday it stopped itching, unless I rubbed against something, and today I was able to pull up my socks and wear jeans to work. I think the baking soda and water did the best job of calming down a flare up, much cheaper too.


----------



## ibglowin

I ended up seeing my PCP here in NM about 10 days after I was stung as my hand was still swollen and hot to the touch. They ended up giving me a 5 day supply of steroids to help with the inflammation and swelling. That helped quite a bit.



ceeaton said:


> Got some benadryl cream, plus they have some 1% hydrocortizone lotion at work (in the med emergency kit). It was pretty bad and almost went to the doctor, but on Wednesday it stopped itching, unless I rubbed against something, and today I was able to pull up my socks and wear jeans to work. I think the baking soda and water did the best job of calming down a flare up, much cheaper too.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I ended up seeing my PCP here in NM about 10 days after I was stung as my hand was still swollen and hot to the touch. They ended up giving me a 5 day supply of steroids to help with the inflammation and swelling. That helped quite a bit.


Yeah, everything online said to wait at least 7 days. The sites on my legs are much less scary than they were earlier in the week. You have to worry about blood bore infections, that's why I was so upset about the itching. Would have helped if I could have wrapped my hands like a mummy. Did a really good job of not scratching, so I think I'm being rewarded with no scarring. Steroids are pretty cool, but I don't like to take them unless prescribed. My brother and I used some when skiing at SnowMass one weekend. Helped you get back on the slope the next day for sure.


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, I _thought_ I was going to go shopping for a new dishwasher, but, after leaving the old one unplugged overnight, it decided to start working again!


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> Well, I _thought_ I was going to go shopping for a new dishwasher, but, after leaving the old one unplugged overnight, it decided to start working again!



Don't you hate when that happens, it's like taking your car to the shop and the problem can't be replicated.


----------



## mainshipfred

@Boatboy24, @Cynewulf and a friend and possibly @berrycrush were nice enough to offer to help me with my OVZ/Syrah/Petite Sirah blend so I'm cleaning and straightening up the winery. If we are able to find the right blend without drinking too much I may also try twisting their arms to help with the Touriga Nacional/Tempranillo blend.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Well, I _thought_ I was going to go shopping for a new dishwasher, but, after leaving the old one unplugged overnight, it decided to start working again!



Without being plugged in!!?? Wow!!


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> @Boatboy24, @Cynewulf and a friend and possibly @berrycrush were nice enough to offer to help me with my OVZ/Syrah/Petite Sirah blend so I'm cleaning and straightening up the winery. If we are able to find the right blend without drinking too much I may also try twisting their arms to help with the Touriga Nacional/Tempranillo blend.



I've been training my liver all week! LOL!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Without being plugged in!!?? Wow!!


----------



## ceeaton

Well, I made a big point about not using steroids. Went to see my general practitioner today. Seems that if your body is a third or more covered with a reaction to one of the poisons (my choice was sumac) they prescribe you a steroid (prednisone in my case). At least they are cheap. I think I'm gonna take advantage of these and work out a bit while on them (no stud images with a beer gut necessary). I don't start till tomorrow morning since I guess they can make you a bit antsy. Mine is a 5-4-3-2-1 x 2 course, so 10 days in total. Guess I shouldn't have gloated to my wife that I didn't get any hives from the bee stings. On the bright side I already had a tube of Benadryl laying around!

Oh, and Aveeno colloidal oatmeal bath is just the bomb! That's the reason I'm down here on the computer and not trying to find things to rub up against to scratch an itch. It doesn't count as scratching if you don't implement another body part to do the scratching, in my book at least.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL All it did was make me (even more) hungry!



ceeaton said:


> I think I'm gonna take advantages of these and work out a bit while on them (no stud images with a beer gut necessary).....


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> I think I'm gonna take advantage of these and work out a bit while on them (no stud images with a beer gut necessary).





ibglowin said:


> LOL All it did was make me (even more) hungry!



Wow, Mike. Thoughts of Craig's beer gut did ANYTHING but make me hungry. But to each, his own.


----------



## ceeaton

Wow, this stuff does make you hungry, even with the image of a beer gut on an older individual in my brain. The energy I had with only five hours sleep made me feel like I was 20 yrs old again. Plus my arthritic knee and hip haven't worked better in years! Hasn't really helped the reaction to the sumac all that much, but I've heard two to three days until you get an improvement. Might have held down the flare ups a bit (when out in the heat and sweating it blows up and really starts to itch). Only side effect for me was falling asleep. I'll need to drink a bit more alcohol tonight and see if I can eliminate that side effect.


----------



## Johnd

Last day of summer vacation, wifey and I took the boys out for a little speckled trout fishing. Pretty good day, brought home over 70 fish, almost three limits. Too tired to cook any tonight, prolly do pizza and attack some fresh trout tomorrow.....


----------



## wpt-me

Went to a Portland Sea dogs vs Erie Seawolves minor league baseball game, Great game!!

Bill


----------



## mainshipfred

Going to be a busy day at the winery today to get ready for next weekend bottling. Going to filter, check pH and adjust sulfites for the Chenin Blanc, Riesling, Meritage, PV, CF, a 90/10 CS/Merlot and possibly a Touriga/Tempranillo blend. During the week I'll have a few labels to design and then print all of them.


----------



## berrycrush

Measuring my grape brix. It is getting there!


----------



## ceeaton

Got back this afternoon from a weekend with my younger brother up at our cabin. I can never remember being up there in August with such beautiful weather. I'm sitting here in my basement typing this and it seems a bit warm down here. Mind you it's 69* F and rather dry. Nothing like dewpoints in the 50's in August, I could get used to this! Another interesting thing is that it seemed green and lush up north, but rather parched and dry down here (grass is starting to go dormant/brown). Amazing what a difference 180 miles makes.

Bad thing is that my poison sumac seemed to be taming down quite well up there. Now that I'm back here it's flaring up again. And here I thought the steroids were working!

Edit: I've been away from my computer since late last week, so I apologize for boasting how nice of a weekend it has been here after seeing the reports of the ridiculously high heat indices in the South. If I could send some of this down there I would.


----------



## mainshipfred

Yesterday's Bottling, 102 bottles! It was my wife's birthday so I didn't have a chance to bottle the Meritage or Touriga and still want to back sweeten the Riesling but the labels are made.


----------



## mainshipfred

mainshipfred said:


> Yesterday's Bottling, 102 bottles! It was my wife's birthday so I didn't have a chance to bottle the Meritage or Touriga and still want to back sweeten the Riesling but the labels are made.
> View attachment 55908



Brother did I screw up. The Tempranillo and Touriga are 2018 and the Riesling is 2019. Good thing I just ordered another 400 labels.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Took the older 2 kids camping this weekend to try out our new (to us) camper, my wife stayed home with the baby.
All in all, we like it. Electric water pump for the sink is nice, much more roomy than our old one and the table is nicer too.
I do miss the add-a-room though, kept the bugs out. I kept the add-a-room from our old camper but need to try to adapt it to fit the awning on this one.

Campground was one we'd not been to before, only a half hour from home. It is on a river but for the most part everyone uses the 10-acre man made lake for swimming and fishing (it's stocked but just catch/release for most species I think). We only ended up feeding the fish several worms, never caught anything despite tons of nibbles.


----------



## jgmann67

Colonoscopy in the a.m. yay.


----------



## Trevor7

Hoping that went well - as they say, the prep is the worst part.
My Dr lets me opt for Colo-Guard - so much easier!


----------



## Boatboy24

berrycrush said:


> Measuring my grape brix. It is getting there!



You're almost at 26. I'd say you're there.


----------



## Kraffty

"Heading to California with an aching in my heart"... more "dread" of the traffic than anything. A little business, another funeral (wife's childhood friend's father) and that gives us the excuse to hang out a couple of days and visit some family and friends. Maybe 5 or 6 days.


----------



## berrycrush

Boatboy24 said:


> You're almost at 26. I'd say you're there.


Only some berries in the sunny spot, most are lower than that.


----------



## mainshipfred

mainshipfred said:


> Yesterday's Bottling, 102 bottles! It was my wife's birthday so I didn't have a chance to bottle the Meritage or Touriga and still want to back sweeten the Riesling but the labels are made.
> View attachment 55908



They are all bottled now plus 26 Petit Verdot. Today's total was 136. Starting to look like a cellar instead of Old Mother Hubbard's Cupboard.


----------



## Boatboy24

Too hot to do anything. We're inside watching the Little League World Series. The Virginia team from ~5 miles from us kicked some serious butt today. A new friend my son met at baseball camp a few weeks back played in the LL Home Run Derby yesterday. He came in 2nd place. We're watching that on TV shortly.


----------



## Boatboy24

Quiet morning, with everyone sleeping late. I'm finalizing my plans for harvest, including how I'll be able to rotate wines through my 40L barrel that will arrive soon. I have 11 gallons of 2018 Chilean Carmenere/Petite Verdot that'll go first. It's about ready to bottle, but needs a bit of oak. This fall, I'm doing 2, ~12 gallon batches - both field blends. One is a Zin/Petite Sirah. The other will likely be Touriga Nacional and something - probably Syrah, and maybe a bit of Tempranillo. Still waiting to see what will be available. I'm also getting some Virginia Viognier and Petite Manseng (Thanks, Fred!). These will be my first white wines from grapes. I may head over to Bull Run Winery (a daunting, 6 mile journey) this afternoon to grab some of their Viognier. Fred's friend is the winemaker there (and grape connection), and I want to sample their style.

I'm Also putting my supply order together for yeasts, nutrients and MLB. Getting excited for Harvest 2019!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Quiet morning, with everyone sleeping late. I'm finalizing my plans for harvest, including how I'll be able to rotate wines through my 40L barrel that will arrive soon. I have 11 gallons of 2018 Chilean Carmenere/Petite Verdot that'll go first. It's about ready to bottle, but needs a bit of oak. This fall, I'm doing 2, ~12 gallon batches - both field blends. One is a Zin/Petite Sirah. The other will likely be Touriga Nacional and something - probably Syrah, and maybe a bit of Tempranillo. Still waiting to see what will be available. I'm also getting some Virginia Viognier and Petite Manseng (Thanks, Fred!). These will be my first white wines from grapes. I may head over to Bull Run Winery (a daunting, 6 mile journey) this afternoon to grab some of their Viognier. Fred's friend is the winemaker there (and grape connection), and I want to sample their style.
> 
> I'm Also putting my supply order together for yeasts, nutrients and MLB. Getting excited for Harvest 2019!



Syrah sounds good with the Touriga but I have 7 gallons of Tempranillo I'm trying to figure out what to do with. I can give swap you a gallon or so if it works out to be what it needs. 

Myself, I have the C/D loaded up getting ready to leave and help Berrycrush harvest and crush his grapes at his vineyard. My first time harvesting grapes.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Myself, I have the C/D loaded up getting ready to leave and help Berrycrush harvest and crush his grapes at his vineyard. My first time harvesting grapes.



I'm sorry to be missing that. Should be fun. And what a gorgeous day for harvest!!!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm sorry to be missing that. Should be fun. And what a gorgeous day for harvest!!!



It was fun, only ended up with 6 lugs so it didn't take long.

Did pick up some slightly overripe peaches. Halving and de-stoning now. I didn't know how many to buy but it looks like I'll end up with four 6 gallons buckets worth. No idea how much that will make or how much water I'll add. So for now just going to freeze them.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> It was fun, only ended up with 6 lugs so it didn't take long.
> 
> Did pick up some slightly overripe peaches. Halving and de-stoning now. I didn't know how many to buy but it looks like I'll end up with four 6 gallons buckets worth. No idea how much that will make or how much water I'll add. So for now just going to freeze them.



Any idea how many pounds? Freezing first definitely helps, IMHO.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Any idea how many pounds? Freezing first definitely helps, IMHO.



About 100 lbs


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> About 100 lbs



Probably enough for 10-12 gallons, depending on how you make it. It's been a couple years since I've done a peach wine, but I think I was getting 5-6 gallons from 40+ pounds.


----------



## pillswoj

Last year peach I got 5 gallons from 50 lbs. The only water I added was in the simple syrup to adjust sg. @Scooter68 can definitely give some better tips.

Go heavy on the Pectic Enzyme peach loaded with pectin.


----------



## mainshipfred

pillswoj said:


> Last year peach I got 5 gallons from 50 lbs. The only water I added was in the simple syrup to adjust sg. @Scooter68 can definitely give some better tips.
> 
> Go heavy on the Pectic Enzyme peach loaded with pectin.



Thanks, just weighed them this morning, turns out it's ~120 lbs.


----------



## Boatboy24

pillswoj said:


> Last year peach I got 5 gallons from 50 lbs. The only water I added was in the simple syrup to adjust sg.
> Go heavy on the Pectic Enzyme peach loaded with pectin.



I used to read that adjusting the SG with Welch's White Grape-Peach concentrate was a good way to go, but I've had a hard time locating that in the last couple years.


----------



## Denise Willows

Harvesting Concord today. Ripened early this year in south central PA. Thinking I'd like to back sweeten 2018 Concord before bottling. Can I use this year's juice? New to this - love some advice.


----------



## Jal5

Degassed 5 g of pear wine today. Added kieselsol/chitosan too and clearing pretty nice. Probably will need more pectic enzyme though. Tastes very delicate the 12% etoh is very mild in it surprisingly.


----------



## Johnd

Today? Rejoicing a bit. After 8 long months of record flooding and no electricity at the property, the waters went down a few weeks ago, and lo and behold, power was restored yesterday evening. We have to install a new water well, as the old one was underwater so long, controls ruined, and the casings contaminated, this one on high ground by the camps. Lots of cleanup and recovery to do, but at least it can get started.


----------



## mainshipfred

That's a shame, hope it's not an annual thing.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> That's a shame, hope it's not an annual thing.



A little water is typical, not normally enough to close the roads, which happens when the water hits elevation 90. It's been over 90 a few times in the last 20 years, for a few weeks in the spring. This year it was between 95 and 98 for nearly 7 months, historical height and duration. The triangular shaped 600,000 acre area is known as the Yazoo Backwater, is "protected" by a system of levees along the Mississippi and Yazoo rivers which intersect just north of Vicksburg, MS.
When the MS River basin gets a lot of rain/snow up north and the rivers rise, flood gates in the levees are closed to prevent the rivers from flowing backwards into the area. Pretty smart, right? The rain that falls in the area stays inside as long as the flood gates are closed, and they remain closed as long as the water is higher outside than it is inside. The final piece of the project, pumps to maintain the water elevation at 87 feet in the backwater, were never installed due to a ruling by the EPA, blocking the completion of the project. Hence, catastrophic flooding is possible with high rivers and lots of rain in the area, the perfect storm so to speak. They opposed the pumps, saying that they would destroy the wetlands by draining them.
At 87 feet, the wetlands portions (about half the acreage) are flooded and it's an incredible wildlife habitat for all sorts of birds and animals, an incredibly beautiful and bountiful wetlands habitat for all sorts of migratory waterfowl, native birds, deer, rabbits, possums, pigs, raccoons, coyotes, bobcats, black bears, etc.. Corn and soybeans are farmed in the adjacent farmland, providing even more food / habitat. When the water is 95 - 98 feet, it's not wetlands, it's a 10 foot deep lake with no dry land, mammals leave for higher ground or die if they can't get out. The big mammals, deer, pigs, bears, coyotes and bobcats can travel to higher ground, but they're confined to small tracts of dry land where they starve as the land is stripped of its vegetation due to overgrazing. The smaller mammals die of starvation in the trees as they hang on for life. People have their homes flooded, and farmland is underwater and can't be farmed. The farmers planted no crops this year in some of the most fertile land in the MS river valley.
There's a move afoot to bring the pump project back to life, hopefully, politics won't get in the way this time..............Sorry for the long soap box.........


----------



## Mr_S_Jerusalem

Pitched the yeast in some banana wine this morning. Smells AMAZING. I got high hopes for this one.


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> A little water is typical, not normally enough to close the roads, which happens when the water hits elevation 90. It's been over 90 a few times in the last 20 years, for a few weeks in the spring. This year it was between 95 and 98 for nearly 7 months, historical height and duration. The triangular shaped 600,000 acre area is known as the Yazoo Backwater, is "protected" by a system of levees along the Mississippi and Yazoo rivers which intersect just north of Vicksburg, MS.
> When the MS River basin gets a lot of rain/snow up north and the rivers rise, flood gates in the levees are closed to prevent the rivers from flowing backwards into the area. Pretty smart, right? The rain that falls in the area stays inside as long as the flood gates are closed, and they remain closed as long as the water is higher outside than it is inside. The final piece of the project, pumps to maintain the water elevation at 87 feet in the backwater, were never installed due to a ruling by the EPA, blocking the completion of the project. Hence, catastrophic flooding is possible with high rivers and lots of rain in the area, the perfect storm so to speak. They opposed the pumps, saying that they would destroy the wetlands by draining them.
> At 87 feet, the wetlands portions (about half the acreage) are flooded and it's an incredible wildlife habitat for all sorts of birds and animals, an incredibly beautiful and bountiful wetlands habitat for all sorts of migratory waterfowl, native birds, deer, rabbits, possums, pigs, raccoons, coyotes, bobcats, black bears, etc.. Corn and soybeans are farmed in the adjacent farmland, providing even more food / habitat. When the water is 95 - 98 feet, it's not wetlands, it's a 10 foot deep lake with no dry land, mammals leave for higher ground or die if they can't get out. The big mammals, deer, pigs, bears, coyotes and bobcats can travel to higher ground, but they're confined to small tracts of dry land where they starve as the land is stripped of its vegetation due to overgrazing. The smaller mammals die of starvation in the trees as they hang on for life. People have their homes flooded, and farmland is underwater and can't be farmed. The farmers planted no crops this year in some of the most fertile land in the MS river valley.
> There's a move afoot to bring the pump project back to life, hopefully, politics won't get in the way this time..............Sorry for the long soap box.........



That is a lot of information but interesting.


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats John! I hope this is not the new normal but flooding on and along the Mississippi river for months on end seems to be just that.....


----------



## Chuck E

Johnd said:


> Today? Rejoicing a bit. After 8 long months of record flooding and no electricity at the property, the waters went down a few weeks ago, and lo and behold, power was restored yesterday evening. We have to install a new water well, as the old one was underwater so long, controls ruined, and the casings contaminated, this one on high ground by the camps. Lots of cleanup and recovery to do, but at least it can get started.



I never had a well under water before... Is there any way to decontaminate a well casing?


----------



## Johnd

Chuck E said:


> I never had a well under water before... Is there any way to decontaminate a well casing?



Yes, there is. You have to pump / pour 300 gallons of very chlorinated water down into the well, then flush the system for a few days, have the tank disconnected and steam cleaned, then have it all tested / certified. We've had it done before, it's costly, and only a few occurrences make it cheaper to put in a new well that can't flood.


----------



## Kraffty

Well, I took dimensions yesterday and started playing with laying out my walk-out winery area then did something to shut down my program after about 3 hours without saving. Dumb. I have 132 sq. feet carpeted, air conditioned/heated office, drinking, man cave entrance area. A total of a little over 300 sq. ft. of block floor area to set up my work area and another 100 sq. ft. of dirt floor next to that. This doesn't count the crawl space area above the office and blocked area for additional storage. 


We've been right at 100 every day and 70 overnight lows for weeks now and the walk out is right at 72 late in the day. Looks like whoever lived here before wasn't very modest but once I partition the toilet/sink off I think having a bathroom will be the one thing I always missed having in my tiny old winehouse. Clean up and Construction can't start till the house is updated and we move in, maybe late October, but I'm sure it'll be here before I know it.
Mike


----------



## Ignoble Grape

Doing a happy dance! My yeasts and ML came in the mail yesterday - This fall planning on Merlot, Petite Verdot, Peach, Strawberry, Apricot, and Apple. Now just waiting - oh so patiently - for the brix to rise!


----------



## Mr_S_Jerusalem

What is 'the brix'?


----------



## Johnd

Mr_S_Jerusalem said:


> What is 'the brix'?



Degrees *Brix* (symbol °Bx) is the sugar content of an aqueous solution. One degree *Brix* is 1 gram of sucrose in 100 grams of solution and represents the strength of the solution as percentage by mass. ... The °Bx is traditionally used in the wine, sugar, carbonated beverage, fruit juice, maple syrup and honey industries.

Short story, it’s the measure of how much sugar is in fruit juice or must. If you know how much sugar you start with, and how much sugar is left after fermentation, you know how much has been converted to alcohol, you can determine the alcohol content of your wine. 

As fruit ripens, the BRIX increases and acidity decreases.


----------



## Mr_S_Jerusalem

Ah gotcha. I had no idea it was actually called that. I mean I get the whole specific gravity thing and the hydrometer (although I basically never use it).


----------



## Ignoble Grape

Mr_S_Jerusalem said:


> What is 'the brix'?


The sugar content of the grapes - they're not quite ready to harvest yet. But.... almost!


----------



## Boatboy24

Dad will be here in a few. We'll bottle the last of the 2017's (Merlot and Cab Franc). Then Mom will join us a little bit later for dinner.


----------



## Boatboy24

Spent a couple good hours with @mainshipfred this evening pressing the Petit Manseng. Excited to be working on my 2nd Virginia white wine. We got Viognier on Tuesday which had already been crushed, soaked and pressed. The PM was harvested early this morning. The winemaker crushed, sulfite and added enzymes for us. Fred picked up this afternoon, so we just had to press. Good numbers, and looking forward to see how it turns out. Especially looking forward to how our different approaches compare.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Made some more hot sauces this week, one sweet peach, one smokey peach.
About 20 bottles total.


----------



## Boatboy24

Headed to the Nats game this afternoon. Hoping they can stop the September slide.


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good!



GreenEnvy22 said:


> Made some more hot sauces this week, one sweet peach, one smokey peach.
> About 20 bottles total.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Headed to the Nats game this afternoon. Hoping they can stop the September slide.



Not that they will go very far but I read in the paper if they go 4-11 they're in the playoffs.


----------



## Boatboy24

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Made some more hot sauces this week, one sweet peach, one smokey peach.
> About 20 bottles total.



Smokey peach sounds interesting.


----------



## cmason1957

Yesterday and today, bottled 5 cases of 2017 Norton, 5 cases of RJS Amarone started Jun 2018, 2.5 cases of a Cabernet / Merlot juice bucket from Spring 2018, and 2.5 cases of Pinot Noir from the same time. Now my bulk aging area looks bare. Not to worry, 600 lbs grapes coming in next week and 4 juice buckets end of the month.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, impressive work, Craig.


----------



## crushday

Me and Mrs. Burgin are in Romania building three houses with Habitat for Humanity. Before construction begins today, we spent the day yesterday investigating several wineries in Bucharest. Wine in Romania is quite good. On our way home, we will eventually make our way to Florence, Italy and plan on touring many of the wineries in Florence.


----------



## pstracy64

Finished bottling my first mead, aged for a year with vanilla beans, .5 cup of sugar per gallon used to back sweeten. Very nice


----------



## Boatboy24

Final organization and clean up in the winery in prep for next weekend's grape delivery. Gonna take a final inventory of yeasts, chems and additives to see if I need to make any last minute orders. Baseball game at 3pm.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Did another 300+ lbs yesterday, this was dornfelder grapes. Got 80 L.
Fermenting 60, keeping 20 frozen for back sweetening. I make this for one aunt who loves low alcohol, sweet dornfelder. She supplies the grapes from their farm. I leave the crushed grapes on skins just for 6 hours, then press. Has a nice lighter red colour. 
so have 150 L of different wine in primary right now. Need to bottle about 100L in the next day or to, to make carboy space for this incoming stuff.


----------



## Chuck E

De-stemmed & crushed 110 lbs. of old vine zinfandel last night. The de-stemming part is laborious, OMG!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Chuck E said:


> De-stemmed & crushed 110 lbs. of old vine zinfandel last night. The de-stemming part is laborious, OMG!


What do you use for destemming? I zip tie two wire shelves, offset from eachother a bit, above my crusher. I put several clusters on and just rub them back and forth until all the grapes have fallen off. 350 lbs took me about 1 hour this way. You get a few small bits of stem on this way, but I'm sure 95% plus are removed.
You can see it this this photo.


----------



## Chuck E

GreenEnvy22 said:


> What do you use for destemming? I zip tie two wire shelves, offset from eachother a bit, above my crusher. I put several clusters on and just rub them back and forth until all the grapes have fallen off. 350 lbs took me about 1 hour this way. You get a few small bits of stem on this way, but I'm sure 95% plus are removed.
> You can see it this this photo.



I was doing by hand. I like your invention. I will try this for the chardonnay.


----------



## sour_grapes

There is also the upside-down milk crate method:


----------



## Chuck E

sour_grapes said:


> There is also the upside-down milk crate method:



Yes sir! thank you.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ended up racking the 2018 Lodi Zin and Chilean Carmenere/Petit Verdot out of their barrels and moved the CA Cab and Petit Sirah into the barrels. Winery is cleaned up and just about ready. Bring it on!


----------



## jgmann67

Going to spend some time in the wine room getting ready for the Cab Syrah field blend, too. 

About how many gallons is 6 lugs of grapes? Thinking on whether I sanitize the medium or large fermentor.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Going to spend some time in the wine room getting ready for the Cab Syrah field blend, too.
> 
> About how many gallons is 6 lugs of grapes? Thinking on whether I sanitize the medium or large fermentor.



You'll have about 12 gallons when you're all done. It won't fit in a 20gal Brute, that's for certain.


----------



## sour_grapes

I have 15 gallons of H3 Syrah from grapes from the 2017 vintage in bulk aging. I decided to bottle 6 gallons today. 

This was a fairly massive wine, with very deep purple coloring. The wine is lovely, IMHO, but is still a bit bitter from the tannins. I think I'll let the other 9 gallons age in bulk another year, but even the "young" bottled wine is drinking nicely with a little decanting. Maybe I will just tell people it is Negroamaro


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Boatboy24 said:


> You'll have about 12 gallons when you're all done. It won't fit in a 20gal Brute, that's for certain.


I got 80 liters from 6 lugs. So about 21 gallons.


----------



## jgmann67

Boatboy24 said:


> You'll have about 12 gallons when you're all done. It won't fit in a 20gal Brute, that's for certain.



Guess I’ll prep the 32gal then. Thanks!


----------



## motherofgallons

sour_grapes said:


> I just pitched yeast on WE Selection International Argentine Malbec.


@sour_grapes 
I'm looking at this kit with skins as well as the Stag's Leap Merlot with skins. How did this one turn out?


----------



## mainshipfred

jgmann67 said:


> Going to spend some time in the wine room getting ready for the Cab Syrah field blend, too.
> 
> About how many gallons is 6 lugs of grapes? Thinking on whether I sanitize the medium or large fermentor.



Yesterday I crushed 150 lbs and it filled 3 six gallon buckets to the 5+ gallon mark. The math shows 21.6 gallons for your 6 lugs with no allowance for the cap.


----------



## Boatboy24

jgmann67 said:


> Guess I’ll prep the 32gal then. Thanks!



I've done 4 in a 20 gallon and was nervous.


----------



## cmason1957

A couple of photos the wife took yesterday as my brother in law and I pressed off the 200+ lbs of St. Vincent grapes and some of the 500+ Chambourcin grapes we picked up to make roses. I could have increased the pH of the Chambourcin that will become red wine a small bit. It is at 3.3, ta about 0.7 so I decided to go with it as is. The St. Vincent was a little low as well at 3.1, but for a rose, I thought both of those should be pretty good. Yeast was pitched for the red wine party yesterday as a cap was almost starting to form from the native yeast. Sg level was perfect on the Chambourcin at 24.5 Brix. I am adding a little bit of chapitalization sugar to the St. Vincent, Brix were at 19.5.


----------



## sour_grapes

motherofgallons said:


> @sour_grapes
> I'm looking at this kit with skins as well as the Stag's Leap Merlot with skins. How did this one turn out?



Well, that was nearly 6 years ago, so please forgive my questionable memory!  I drank the last one less than a year ago, however, so I am not totally out of it.

It was decent. Not the best, not the worst I have made. A pleasant quaff. I also made the CC Showcase Malbec, which is really nice, one of my favorite results to date. Although I never did a back-to-back Malbec tasting between these two, the CC Showcase was hands-down better.

I have also done the WE Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot. It is also hands-down better than the WE SI Malbec.

It is probably fair to note that my winemaking may have improved between the time I made the WE SI Malbec and the others. In particular, I started adding fermentation and/or finishing tannins, which I am convinced help out a lot.


----------



## motherofgallons

sour_grapes said:


> Well, that was nearly 6 years ago, so please forgive my questionable memory!  I drank the last one less than a year ago, however, so I am not totally out of it.
> 
> It was decent. Not the best, not the worst I have made. A pleasant quaff. I also made the CC Showcase Malbec, which is really nice, one of my favorite results to date. Although I never did a back-to-back Malbec tasting between these two, the CC Showcase was hands-down better.
> 
> I have also done the WE Eclipse Stag's Leap Merlot. It is also hands-down better than the WE SI Malbec.
> 
> It is probably fair to note that my winemaking may have improved between the time I made the WE SI Malbec and the others. In particular, I started adding fermentation and/or finishing tannins, which I am convinced help out a lot.


Unfortunately I can only get WE kits here, so CC isn’t an option. I have seen people rave on here about the SL Merlot so I definitely want to get that but haven’t seen as much info about the Argentinian Malbec. If it’s just ok I’ll skip it... its just that both are on sale and I was wondering if it’s worth the carboy space. Maybe I’ll just keep hoping that the Eclipse Forza goes on sale at some point. 

As for staying on topic... today I racked my Luna Bianca to carboy for sur lie/batonnage, racked my LE Barbaresco off the skins to a carboy with extra oak after an 8 week EM, and did a chocolate raspberry dragon blood (chocolate from cacao husk tea and toasted nibs... smells amazing) as well as a blueberry/blackberry/black currant dragon blood (black-and-blueblood, a proven winner - this is batch #2).


----------



## Chuck E

jgmann67 said:


> Going to spend some time in the wine room getting ready for the Cab Syrah field blend, too.
> 
> About how many gallons is 6 lugs of grapes? Thinking on whether I sanitize the medium or large fermentor.



3 lugs would not fit in my 10 gallon Brute. I'm guessing you would need a 30 gallon Brute.


----------



## Johnd

Chuck E said:


> 3 lugs would not fit in my 10 gallon Brute. I'm guessing you would need a 30 gallon Brute.



Yeah, that's a little tight. I usually figure that 3 lugs of grapes (36# lugs) produce 10 gallons of must and yield 6 - 7 gallons of finished wine. 10 gallons of must in a 10 gallon bucket won't leave enough room for the cap to rise, I try to allow about 20% space on top of the must for the cap.


----------



## ibglowin

The 20G Brute is the sweet spot for 3 lugs.



Chuck E said:


> 3 lugs would not fit in my 10 gallon Brute. I'm guessing you would need a 30 gallon Brute.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Racked the 90L of muscat today. I'm now officially out of carboys, will pick up a few more tomorrow as my Dornfelder is down to 1.007 as well.
I have 11 cases of empty bottles ready to go, just need to find some time for a bottling day, 3 or 4 different wines to bottle.
Man i love that all-in-one wine pump, sure made racking out of the 32gal brute a lot easier.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Did the grilling for my cousins wine club tonight, followed by a 15 bottle tasting of different Syrah's from around the world.
First some bacon wrapped shrimp, then steaks.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow! That is a lot of beef! (And pork and decapods.) Color me jealous!


----------



## Boatboy24

GreenEnvy22 said:


> Did the grilling for my cousins wine club tonight, followed by a 15 bottle tasting of different Syrah's from around the world.
> First some bacon wrapped shrimp, then steaks.View attachment 56528
> View attachment 56529



Wow! I wanna be in that club!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Yeah it's pretty cool, they are all grape growers that sell to different wineries, but they keep some of their grapes back each year and make a few hundred liters of a couple different wines. They have a name and a label for their stuff which is only for internal consumption.


----------



## cmason1957

Today was time to rack our rose's. (chambourcin and St. Vincent), they were down to 1.000. Then I punched down our Chambourcin red grapes and measured them, they were down to 0.994. I was surprised I still had a little bit of a cap. Ended up with about 26 gallons of Chambourcin and 12 gallons each of Chambourcin and St. Vincent. Had to sample some of all of them. The Chambourcin was wonderful. The other two were showing some promise.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Started building a kegerator/keezer for beer and possibly wine.
I'd like to have 3 beer/ciders on tap, and 1 wine (on nitrogen or beer-gas rather than plain co2) evenually.
For now just 1 tap, couple beers made will be kegged tomorrow.


----------



## Ajmassa

Door to door winery service today! Swung by my dads to help him rack and inoculate malo on his wine.


----------



## mainshipfred

Just took reading on the Merlot, Grenache and Touriga and they are finished enough to press tomorrow. This morning the Norton is getting picked and I will pick up around noon as well as some Petite Verdot that has already been crushed and the enzymes added and just found out the Washington State Cab Franc will be in one day next week. That should take care of this year except for enlarging my cooler needing to be enlarged.


----------



## Trevor7

Long story made short: Woke up last August 28 to find my mouse moving and a copy of TeamViewer opened on my computer. I'd definitely been hacked. Older versions of TV do have a vulnerability that can be exploited, even if it's not running - so beware. I shut down everything and haven't had it on since. Just got the new computer this week, so I'm reloading stuff this weekend. I must say that I didn't even have the desire to start another batch of wine during this time, but after getting caught up with all the posts here on the forum, I'll be kicking off a batch this coming week. I owe ya's!


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Just took reading on the Merlot, Grenache and Touriga and they are finished enough to press tomorrow. This morning the Norton is getting picked and I will pick up around noon as well as some Petite Verdot that has already been crushed and the enzymes added and just found out the Washington State Cab Franc will be in one day next week. That should take care of this year except for enlarging my cooler needing to be enlarged.



HA! Thought you didn't think you had room for WA grapes this year.


----------



## Boatboy24

Trevor7 said:


> Long story made short: Woke up last August 28 to find my mouse moving and a copy of TeamViewer opened on my computer. I'd definitely been hacked. Older versions of TV do have a vulnerability that can be exploited, even if it's not running - so beware. I shut down everything and haven't had it on since. Just got the new computer this week, so I'm reloading stuff this weekend. I must say that I didn't even have the desire to start another batch of wine during this time, but after getting caught up with all the posts here on the forum, I'll be kicking off a batch this coming week. I owe ya's!



What is TeamViewer and why was your house moving - earthquake?


----------



## Trevor7

TeamViewer is used for Remote Access of another computer - I used it for accessing my dad's when he (occasionally) yelled help. And it was the mouse pointer that was moving around on the screen, all by itself just exploring things. Not a pleasant thing to see when taking those first sips of coffee. 
And after leaving SoCal, hoping the days of a moving house are behind me!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> HA! Thought you didn't think you had room for WA grapes this year.



Just going to have to make myself do some bottling


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Just going to have to make myself do some bottling



I'm in the same boat. Or I'm going to Jay's Brewing tomorrow to buy a carboy.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm in the same boat. Or I'm going to Jay's Brewing tomorrow to buy a carboy.



I have an extra 7 and 5 gallon which I'll not use this year. You can borrow one or both of them if you like. If you do decide to go to Jay's could you see if they have Vintner's Harvest R56 yeast. 

Crushed the Norton this morning now getting ready to press the others.


----------



## Boatboy24

Racked all the 2019's this morning. Didn't want to wait so long (a week since press), but sometimes, life gets in the way. Two batches of Zin - one with RP15 and one with BM4X4. Two batches of Touriga/Tempranillo/Syrah - one with D80 and one with D254. After all was said and done, I've got 14.5 gallons of the Touriga blend and just shy of 15 gallons of Zin. I also racked the 2018 H3 Merlot. It's very fruity, and coming along quite nicely. Had a glass of that leftover which I'll enjoy with my lunch.

Thanks for lending me those carboys, @mainshipfred.


----------



## Kraffty

Taking a well deserved day off! We've been working on the house every day since Sept. 23rd, Yesterday was my 62nd birthday so today we rest. Planning on ordering a new bedroom set for the master bed room, smoking some babybacks, making some type of slaw and then enjoying a few beers on the patio this afternoon. Less than two weeks till we move in.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Taking a well deserved day off! We've been working on the house every day since Sept. 23rd, Yesterday was my 62nd birthday so today we rest. Planning on ordering a new bedroom set for the master bed room, smoking some babybacks, making some type of slaw and then enjoying a few beers on the patio this afternoon. Less than two weeks till we move in.



Happy belated Bday!


----------



## ibglowin

Hey another Libra! Mine was last Saturday as well. (61)





Kraffty said:


> Yesterday was my 62nd birthday so today we rest.


----------



## Kraffty

Well then happy birthday to you too old man. SS is right around the corner.


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Hey another Libra! Mine was last Saturday as well. (61)


Mine was Sunday the 13th, but I'm only 57, might be too young to join your club!


----------



## ceeaton

Speaking of too young, that I am not. Still recovering from closing our cabin up North this past weekend. We did have good weather (never got below freezing) but found out Sunday morning that our roof is leaking in several places during torrential downpours that started Saturday evening. Was a good weekend as both my younger brother and I needed a break from reality. For the most part it was a successful, the only hard part is coming back to reality. Both he and I have been grumbling back and forth on text messages. It's already Tuesday evening, getting closer to the weekend, but we won't visit our favorite place in the world until next Spring. Makes the Winter seem a bit longer and colder.


----------



## Mcjeff

I hear ‘ya. Wife and I just put the boat away this evening.


----------



## ibglowin

Happy BD young man! 



ceeaton said:


> Mine was Sunday the 13th, but I'm only 57, might be too young to join your club!


----------



## Sage

Mcjeff said:


> View attachment 57279
> 
> I hear ‘ya. Wife and I just put the boat away this evening.



Don't need a boat, I can walk on water..... (15 degrees out this morning)


----------



## sour_grapes

Our partners got the sailboat off the big lake yesterday, and today we are getting pummeled by a snowstorm.


----------



## Chuck E

Draining the hot tub...
Pump failed on the hot tub. It's snowing and supposed to dip into the 20's tonight. Why do the damn things always fail at the worst possible times???


----------



## sour_grapes

Chuck E said:


> Why do the damn things always fail at the worst possible times???



Murphy was an optimist.


----------



## Boatboy24

By a stroke of pure luck (and a little good timing), my kids were in the Nationals World Series parade today. They had a ball. Were able to get on the busses that the players rode on (before the players arrived) and managed to get some interaction with players, including autographs from Anibal Sanchez, Matt Adams, Yan Gomes and Sean Doolittle. Then they sat right behind the players families for the rally following the parade. A day they'll not forget for quite some time. It was a gorgeous day here in DC - the wife and I really enjoyed the festivities too.


----------



## sour_grapes

Way cool for the tykes!


----------



## Boatboy24

A couple videos my son took while in the parade yesterday, and one that I took while watching:


----------



## Boatboy24

Extending my weekend and taking today off. Gonna break in the new 40L barrel, finish chromatography on the 2019 wines, label the 2017 Merlot and Cab Franc and replace all the smoke detectors.


----------



## Boatboy24

Bit of a scare this morning. I set the new barrel upright and the hoops came off!  I guess that's what two months in <40% humidity will do. I did my best using a hammer and flathead screwdriver to tighten them up but had immediate leaks when I put hot water on the head. Luckily, @mainshipfred was at his shop, which is only about two miles from my house. Of course, he had a proper chisel and 5lb sledge so I ran over there and we got everything nice and tight. It's been full of water for a couple hours now, and not a drip or drop has been seen.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Bit of a scare this morning. I set the new barrel upright and the hoops came off!  I guess that's what two months in <40% humidity will do. I did my best using a hammer and flathead screwdriver to tighten them up but had immediate leaks when I put hot water on the head. Luckily, @mainshipfred was at his shop, which is only about two miles from my house. Of course, he had a proper chisel and 5lb sledge so I ran over there and we got everything nice and tight. It's been full of water for a couple hours now, and not a drip or drop has been seen.



YIKES! Glad you and Fred got it, uhhh, shipshape!


----------



## Johnd

Opening morning of youth rifle season at WD Ranch. Hard to believe that 90 days ago there was 10 feet of water here. Food plots are in terrific shape, seems that there are a lot less deer here to eat them down, the prolonged flood took a toll. Deer forced to high ground were frequent roadway collision victims, and many more were lost to starvation. Perhaps some just didn’t return. No matter, beautiful 26 F morning with my 13 year old son, nature will handle the rest..........


----------



## wpt-me

Did a craft show today ,was pretty good one. Now need to replenish inventory
for next show in two weeks. I am semi retired ?? Work part time also!!

Bill


----------



## ibglowin

You don't make him like eat the heart or anything do you? 



Johnd said:


> Opening morning of youth rifle season at WD Ranch. Hard to believe that 90 days ago there was 10 feet of water here. Food plots are in terrific shape, seems that there are a lot less deer here to eat them down, the prolonged flood took a toll. Deer forced to high ground were frequent roadway collision victims, and many more were lost to starvation. Perhaps some just didn’t return. No matter, beautiful 26 F morning with my 13 year old son, nature will handle the rest..........
> View attachment 57476


----------



## Johnd

No, a little blood on the face ritual for his first. Cooked some heart once, not a fan, it’s very tender, but the consistency is sorta like liver. Never really could reconcile the two and just stick to the meat. He got a pretty nice one this evening.


----------



## Boatboy24

Filling up the new 40L with the 2018 Chilean Carmenere/Petite Verdot. The last of my grapes from Harford Vineyard and Winery.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 57505



You're showing the wrong end of the barrel. You need to turn it around to show your winery stencil.


----------



## Boatboy24

Also managed to have a little date with the wife this afternoon. We went out to lunch and saw JoJo Rabbit. Good movie.


----------



## mainshipfred

Christmas in November for me. My days of lifting heavy carboys are over.


----------



## Ajmassa

Just took a trip to the LHBS to load up on bottles and corks. Picked up x30 cases— about 2/3 of what I’ll need over the next few months. Decent prices though bottles did go up since the 2017 catalog I was referencing. Natural corks still $9.50/50ct. (19¢ ea.) 
While there I also grabbed random supplies. One of which was that faucet hookup bottle/carboy washer. But don’t want to put pressure against the faucet so will rig something up. Fred I remember you did this exact thing. Could you do me a solid and post a pic of what you built? Thank ya kindly @mainshipfred

No more grapes due in at Pintos but they do have x11 lugs of Wash St Cab remaining....hmmm. I shouldn’t have even asked. Just torturing myself lol.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa said:


> Just took a trip to the LHBS to load up on bottles and corks. Picked up x30 cases— about 2/3 of what I’ll need over the next few months. Decent prices though bottles did go up since the 2017 catalog I was referencing. Natural corks still $9.50/50ct. (19¢ ea.)
> While there I also grabbed random supplies. One of which was that faucet hookup bottle/carboy washer. But don’t want to put pressure against the faucet so will rig something up. Fred I remember you did this exact thing. Could you do me a solid and post a pic of what you built? Thank ya kindly @mainshipfred
> 
> No more grapes due in at Pintos but they do have x11 lugs of Wash St Cab remaining....hmmm. I shouldn’t have even asked. Just torturing myself lol.



Here you go, the box fit over the side of the sink with quick disconnects.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa said:


> Just took a trip to the LHBS to load up on bottles and corks. Picked up x30 cases— about 2/3 of what I’ll need over the next few months. Decent prices though bottles did go up since the 2017 catalog I was referencing. Natural corks still $9.50/50ct. (19¢ ea.)
> While there I also grabbed random supplies. One of which was that faucet hookup bottle/carboy washer. But don’t want to put pressure against the faucet so will rig something up. Fred I remember you did this exact thing. Could you do me a solid and post a pic of what you built? Thank ya kindly @mainshipfred
> 
> No more grapes due in at Pintos but they do have x11 lugs of Wash St Cab remaining....hmmm. I shouldn’t have even asked. Just torturing myself lol.



Get the Cab...


----------



## mainshipfred

Ditto on getting the Cab.


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> Here you go, the box fit over the side of the sink with quick disconnects.



Thanks a lot. I’ll definitely be referencing this when making one up. And I didn’t realize you doubled them up like that. I grabbed the standard metal type— not the black type on the left of your pic. Not sure if one is better than the other. 
I like the quick disconnects idea. So last question- aside from the ‘T’ I assume your using on the hose, are you using a standard hose that you modified or a hose that is manufactured already with those proper connections?


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa said:


> Thanks a lot. I’ll definitely be referencing this when making one up. And I didn’t realize you doubled them up like that. I grabbed the standard metal type— not the black type on the left of your pic. Not sure if one is better than the other.
> I like the quick disconnects idea. So last question- aside from the ‘T’ I assume your using on the hose, are you using a standard hose that you modified or a hose that is manufactured already with those proper connections?



The disconnects come with all the fittings you need to hook up to a standard hose. The second one is a tubing washer


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> Get the Cab...





mainshipfred said:


> Ditto on getting the Cab.


Planned on getting more info tomorrow!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Sum41 and Offspring in concert tonight!
Reliving high school.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa said:


> Thanks a lot. I’ll definitely be referencing this when making one up. And I didn’t realize you doubled them up like that. I grabbed the standard metal type— not the black type on the left of your pic. Not sure if one is better than the other.
> I like the quick disconnects idea. So last question- aside from the ‘T’ I assume your using on the hose, are you using a standard hose that you modified or a hose that is manufactured already with those proper connections?



I think I may have misread your question. There is no "T" I just move the hose to whichever one I'm using.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Built a shelf in my garage to hold my carboys. Garage gets close to freezing in winter, but not below freezing. Should help cold crash and get the tartar crystals to drop out. This is just for the stuff I made this fall (and not quite all of it, 5 more carboys in basement that won't fit here).
Will move them down to the basement cellar in spring to age in a more stable environment.


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> Here you go, the box fit over the side of the sink with quick disconnects.



Thanks for the inspiration Fred. Rigged up the bottle washer- and that little guy packs a punch! I was impressed. 
Likely changing it to a hot water line soon if I get around to it. But not crucial. 

Trying to streamline and get everything done in one day. Have about 20-25 cases to do. 
- Rinsing/sanitizing/drying station
-Filling/Corking
-Capsuling/Labeling. 
All about that prep work! 
Next up on the list- labels. Got too many different wines tho. Need to put some thought into it. Labels can get pricy.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa said:


> Thanks for the inspiration Fred. Rigged up the bottle washer- and that little guy packs a punch! I was impressed.
> Likely changing it to a hot water line soon if I get around to it. But not crucial.
> 
> Trying to streamline and get everything done in one day. Have about 20-25 cases to do.
> - Rinsing/sanitizing/drying station
> -Filling/Corking
> -Capsuling/Labeling.
> All about that prep work!
> Next up on the list- labels. Got too many different wines tho. Need to put some thought into it. Labels can get pricy. View attachment 57590



You're all set, is the plastic bottle washer for sanitation?


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> You're all set, is the plastic bottle washer for sanitation?



Yeah I use that exclusively for sanitizing bottles. That’s a great little tool. With the cheap plastic, springs, and multiple moving parts —- I didn’t anticipate it lasting long. But sucker still works like new. (Knock on wood)


----------



## stickman

@Ajmassa Looks good, but I recommend you electrically insulate the brass from the steel strap, otherwise galvanic corrosion will make a mess of your hardware.


----------



## Ajmassa

stickman said:


> @Ajmassa Looks good, but I recommend you electrically insulate the brass from the steel strap, otherwise galvanic corrosion will make a mess of your hardware.



Agreed. And that thought was there initially. But I just slapped it together with what I had laying around and figured the amount of use will be minimal.

But no sooner after I finished I was 2nd guessing myself- replacing the tie-wire with a zip tie and steel roll with copper. The pic taken beforehand obviously. In my area nothing is ever safe from being ripped apart and redone in a moments notice!


----------



## GreenEnvy22

My wife does volunteer work at Church, decorating sets for the kids program. Every once in a while I get tasked with building something.
The kids Christmas play this year is Peanuts themed, and our middle daughter is playing Schroeder. I was tasked with building a small imitation piano for her to pretend to play.
At first I drew it up roughly 2x2 as this seemed about the right scale compared to the comics, but being that they are on a huge stage they wanted it bigger. 
So 3x3 it is. Built the basic structure
today, my wife will 'skin' it and paint it.


----------



## Boatboy24

Topped up and added sulfite to the barrels. Then (finally) labelled the 2017 Cab Franc and Merlot. Set up two trees and two 'New England Villages'.


----------



## Mcjeff

GreenEnvy22 said:


> My wife does volunteer work at Church, decorating sets for the kids program. Every once in a while I get tasked with building something.
> The kids Christmas play this year is Peanuts themed, and our middle daughter is playing Schroeder. I was tasked with building a small imitation piano for her to pretend to play.
> At first I drew it up roughly 2x2 as this seemed about the right scale compared to the comics, but being that they are on a huge stage they wanted it bigger.
> So 3x3 it is. Built the basic structureView attachment 57611
> today, my wife will 'skin' it and paint it.



I like it. Looks good!


----------



## Shehanie Collette Silva

Bottled everything that was aging and not bottled, to be given away as Christmas gifts.

Dark Cherry Dry
Dark Cherry semi sweet
Peach semi sweet


----------



## GreenEnvy22

Roofers are here today putting a new roof on our house and garage.Was hoping the shingles would last until spring but wind storm a few weeks ago ripped a bunch off and you could see plywood. Had an inch of snow on the roof but they swept/shoveled it off and got to work.
Our main bathroom didn't have an exhaust fan/vent, so I had them add the appropriate vent in the roof, then today I belly crawled in the attic (through blown in insulation) to attach it a flexpipe to it and run it over to where I was installing the fan.
Unfortunately, they only put the vent about 5-6 feet up from the edge of the roof, which inside the attic translates to like 12" of working room. After much cursing, nails in the back of my head, it's installed. Note to self, if I ever need to do that again make sure they install the roof vent more like 10-15 feet up.


----------



## ceeaton

Finally got around to bottling a batch I made after a friend gave me a Lagunitas Born Yesterday pale ale. Used the AIO successfully to rack and then bottle the batch. 22 oz bottles will help reduce my drinkage total for any given evening. The batch uses the same hops as the Lagunitas but I can't do the tricks they do to the hops with hop backs etc., so I just dry hop it for a week or two and cross my fingers. Also had time to make up a charcoal grilled meal of tuna steaks and shrimps for me and my Son who is still at home. Yum!


----------



## Boatboy24

Craig: bring some beers to trade at the next get together.


----------



## mainshipfred

Going to a Holiday Party at one of the wineries we belong to. Will also be picking up 20 cases of clear cork finish bottles they ordered for me. It appears all the local wineries I'm associated with only use screw top bottles for their whites and Rose's


----------



## ceeaton

Decorating day. My wife wanted to go cut down the tree today, I wanted to make chicken parm for dinner. Solution: I get $50 cash when I'm shopping for my ingredients and she goes and chooses/cuts down the tree. Win win IMHO.


----------



## Boatboy24

I've made 4 batches of various kinds of chocolate bark so far this morning. Of course, you have to sample for QA purposes. Should be in a diabetic coma by noon.


----------



## Rocky

Made a vegetarian eggplant parmesan casserole for tomorrow's diner. I like to make it the day before and prepare it up to the point where we bake it. It lets all of the flavors come together before baking. All we have to do tomorrow is bake for about 40 minutes at 350 degrees.


----------



## ceeaton

Half the household is fighting a dreaded cold. It's been working on me all week (been tired) and finally won on Tuesday night. Last night I went to bed at 6:30 pm and didn't get up till my normal 4:30 am. Best I've felt in days. I actually drank a beer tonight! Trying to get rid of the worst symptoms before we visit my oldest brother in State College for a holiday celebration on Saturday/Sunday. Wifey has to stay home to pick up the "boy" at the airport Saturday night. Probably better off since I hear her hacking up a lung in the kitchen. My cough isn't too bad (very infrequent so far), just start dragging my butt around work about noon time. Maybe if I drink enough it will scare the buggers out of my system?


----------



## Kraffty

Craig, drinking enough always scares the buggers away... and when it doesn't you just don't care anyway.... get well.


----------



## jswordy

I am off for the holidays and so it is my traditional time to cook, jar and freeze chili and stew. Both are mama's recipes. Tomorrow, I will become a baker and for the first time ever try to make my mama's bread recipe. It was so good as rolls at the holidays that when my cousins had moved away across country and could not attend family gatherings anymore, they always pestered her to make rolls and send them to them. She shipped rolls to California! 

On Christmas Day evening, I'll lay three pork butts on the smoker overnight in homage to my time in the South. When it's done that smoked meat, too, will be mostly frozen. All this makes for easy meals later on harried nights when we are too worn out to cook from scratch. I just finished the last of my January 2019 batches last week.

This Christmas we have received a special gift. My wife found a small notebook my mama had written some more of her Italian family recipes in, so we can add that to the recipe legacy she left with me. I am so glad that when I was in college I asked her to write down recipes for me. At the time, cooking was a great way to attract girls, but now I cherish that notebook. This new one is a welcome addition.

So below is chili being cooked and then jarred, stew being cooked, and the pork butts prior to being rubbed and laid to rest in the refrigerator until Christmas.


----------



## jswordy

Now we wait for the rise. I dunno if they'll bake up as good as Mom's, but it's her bread and rolls recipe she gave me back in 1977. I wrote down what she told me in a notebook and then sometime later she wrote at the end "Bread takes about 50 minutes, less time for rolls. Watch it!" I love to see that note now that you're gone, Mom. Doing this brought back to me memories of a very young age, playing on the floor next to a bowl covered with a towel where her dough was rising next to the kitchen heat vent. Her bread and rolls were a family tradition at Thanksgiving and Christmas gatherings. When it's time to bake, I'll be watching, Mom. You help me watch, too.


----------



## jswordy




----------



## Rocky

Looking great, Jim. Nothing like fresh bread, hot from the oven with a good cheese and a glass of wine.


----------



## porkchopmessiah

Merry Christmas to you all, hope you have a wonderful holiday accompanied by libations of the highest quality!


----------



## jswordy

I set these piggies down to rest at 5:30 last night and pulled them at 200 internal this morning. Now resting. Gonna be pulling them later. Mmmm... Falling off the bone!




My favorite part about the barrel smoker!


----------



## Boatboy24

Sunny and almost 60 degrees here today. Great weather to be out in the yard helping my son break in his new baseball glove.


----------



## jswordy

BTW, the finished product... mmmm...


----------



## cmason1957

I always like a little bit of extra moisture (some call it BBQ Sauce) on my pulled pork, but that's just me. It does look wonderful.


----------



## ibglowin

I am a "sauce on the side" kind of guy. That way you can experience just the meat and the smoke up front. If you sauce 10lbs of pulled pork then you got 10lbs of sauced pulled pork. You leave it sans sauce you got pulled pork that can go on nachos, pizza, eggs, burritos, soups........


----------



## Boatboy24

Just back from seeing Rise of Skywalker. Good movie. Hard to believe the saga is complete.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Just back from seeing Rise of Skywalker. Good movie. Hard to believe the saga is complete.



Not if they can figure a way to make more $$$$ out of it, it isn't!


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> I always like a little bit of extra moisture (some call it BBQ Sauce) on my pulled pork, but that's just me. It does look wonderful.



I would guess that would be the case since you are from Missouri, in the red sauce area of the country. In the region where I live, it is white sauce, but I got hooked on vinegar sauces when I lived in Virginia. 

All of this meat was rubbed with my buddy's Mad Hunky All-Purpose Rub out of Michigan (https://madhunkymeats.com/product-category/rubs/) and allowed to sit for 48 hours in the fridge. After I pulled it, it was frozen for future use. The meat was store cut and is supremely moist and tender. Melt in your mouth. I gave up on prepackaged butts long ago. Paying more for the store butchered one is so well worth it. 

Like Mike, we use it in lots of dishes. Because it is smoked very deeply, just a tiny little bit as flavoring in stew or soup is awesome. Put some on a hamburger bun with a couple shots of Bishops sauce, four sweet or dill pickle slices, and some sweet coleslaw, and to me that is heaven. It's also good with my favorite all purpose sauce, Country Bob's. My favorite red barbecue sauce is from Jim's Rib Haven, located in Rock Island and East Moline, Illinois, and Omaha, Neb. I generally buy a gallon to bring back when I am in the area.

We're fortunate to be just 40 miles from Lynchburg, which hosts the globally recognized Jack Daniel Invitational Barbecue Competition every year, so we've had the chance to sample meats from all over the Earth and talk with the cream of the crop in competition barbecuers. Like I say, I'm just an ol' country boy, but I'll steal ideas from anyone!


----------



## CDrew

Well, not today, but yesterday-

We were driving back from Southern California and the Grapevine (I-5) was closed due to snow. So we diverted out to the coast in terrible traffic. We were going to stop in Santa Barbara for the urban wine trail, but traffic was too heavy so we kept plowing on and finally got off the 101 at San Luis Obispo. It turns out, the wine tasting just south of there is great. The last time I'd made a wine visit there was about 10-12 years ago. We stopped at Biddle Ranch (mmmm Syrah, and Chardonnay), Wolff (killer Petite Sirah), and Chamisal which was the clear favorite. It turns out that Chamisal is the oldest wine producer in the area (Edna Valley) and everything being tasted was estate grown. We were tasting a really great 2016 Syrah.  When I mentioned I also made Syrah, our host went in the back and brought out a 2010 and 2011 Syrah from the same property which we tasted in comparison. I liked it enough, I'm considering joining the wine club for a year or two. I spent too much on overpriced wine, but it was all very good and we'll enjoy with guests for a long time.

Anyway, highly recommended if you are in the area. We just scratched the surface as there are over 30 wineries in the immediate area, but will be back.


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks for the tips for places to visit the next time we are in the area. We joined Tolosa and Edna Valley Vineyard. But we could have joined more easily.



CDrew said:


> Anyway, highly recommended if you are in the area. We just scratched the surface as there are over 30 wineries in the immediate area, but will be back.


----------



## CDrew

ibglowin said:


> Thanks for the tips for places to visit the next time we are in the area. We joined Tolosa and Edna Valley Vineyard. But we could have joined more easily.



I don't know this area well, but there is a lot to see and excellent wine. SLO is about equal distant for us and our daughter and son-in-law. THey like to explore wine areas too. (And, were married in a brewery last year that belongs to one of their friends), so San Luis Obispo is a perfect storm of wine and beer! We'll be back within a year, I'm sure. 

We were going to go to Edna Valley Vineyard, but they are a huge producer and we can get that in the grocery store, so we'll taste that at home.

I really loved the scope of the central coast vineyards. Huge vineyards everywhere you look.

And, I'm not usually a big Chardonnay fan, but the restrained, euro style chardonnays we had there were great. I asked at Biddle Ranch their method, and they put exactly half of the vintage through MLF, left the other without MLF, then sterile filtered and blended at bottling. What ever they are doing works for me. 

Anyway, another great spot to explore. It's almost exactly 4 hours from home, so it requires a night or two stay.


----------



## Arne

Not doing it now, but suspect before the day is out will be moving snow. Looks like 4 or 5 inches and still coming down. Arne.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got a 6lb piece of pork belly into a cure earlier this afternoon. Ho-made bacon coming in about a week.


----------



## jking

Started my first ever batch of Skeeter pee and I'm going to bottle an experimental batch of cherry wine shortly.


----------



## Boatboy24

Made some bread today too.


----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> Made some bread today too.
> 
> Jim, was the dough formed in some type of bowl? How did you get that shape?


----------



## Boatboy24

Used a proofing basket. A trick I learned from a book: "Flour, Water, Salt, Yeast" by Ken Forkish. It took my bread making up a notch.


----------



## Boatboy24

Baby New Year brought Mycoderma to all three of my containers of Touriga Nacional (14 gal, total). Fortunately, they still smell and taste good. Just finished racking all three and giving them a double dose of sulfite. About to order some fresh KMeta and SO2 solutions.


----------



## wpt-me

In the middle of starting a cranberry wine, using Vintner Harvest fruit base. Added some Ocean Spray cranberry sauce to it for more flavor.

Bill


----------



## Rocky

wpt-me said:


> In the middle of starting a cranberry wine, using Vintner Harvest fruit base. Added some Ocean Spray cranberry sauce to it for more flavor.
> 
> Bill



Bill, you are probably okay but check the ingredients in the cranberry sauce. Probably some preservative and possibly corn starch. Could give you some issues in clearing.


----------



## wpt-me

Rocky ,thanks for your warning, I just double checked ingredients. cranberries , high fructose corn syrup , water ,
corn syrup. A lot of sugar , less to have been needed , to make up my s.g. of 1.090.

Bill


----------



## mainshipfred

I back sweetened a wine for the first time using simple syrup. It was two 2019 Roses that were filtered with a .5 micron. @Boatboy24 brought me some Sorbate yesterday and told me he uses SG as a measure for back sweetening which I would have never thought of. My SG for both was .992 and I took them both to .997 or 8. The 2.5 gallon took 180 mg and the 3 gallon took 210 mg. But the final determination was the taste. I think I stirred it in well enough but I didn't want to over do it, I can always add more later. BTW Jim, that taste you were getting in the Merlot could have been sulfite. I must have over done it a one time or double dosed it. I took some readings this morning and the Merlot was at 89 ppm.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I back sweetened a wine for the first time using simple syrup. It was two 2019 Roses that were filtered with a .5 micron. @Boatboy24 brought me some Sorbate yesterday and told me he uses SG as a measure for back sweetening which I would have never thought of. My SG for both was .992 and I took them both to .997 or 8. The 2.5 gallon took 180 mg and the 3 gallon took 210 mg. But the final determination was the taste. I think I stirred it in well enough but I didn't want to over do it, I can always add more later. BTW Jim, that taste you were getting in the Merlot could have been sulfite. I must have over done it a one time or double dosed it. I took some readings this morning and the Merlot was at 89 ppm.



Interesting. Have you tried another sample and aerated the heck out of it?


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Interesting. Have you tried another sample and aerated the heck out of it?



Haven't done anything yet. That's a next week job.


----------



## crooked cork

Just finished bottling Mosacto and Malbec and now going to print labels


----------



## Ignoble Grape

Racked my strawberry off of primary, into secondary. Waiting for things to settle before re-racking all tonight into 1, 5 gallon carboy. Used Premier Cuvee, so should be off-dry, but it's my first time using this yeast for strawberry. Also racked the pumpkin (orage carboys), added cinnamon, cloves, ginger and bentonite. There was some funk with the pumpkin, so need to keep a closer eye on things. Added sulfites. Also racked the peach into secondary, it wasn't quite ready, but needed to get it off the fruit.

Then I mopped the kitchen floor.


----------



## Boatboy24

Continuing on activities started yesterday. Yesterday, I racked and ever so slightly back sweetened the 2019 Virginia Petite Manseng and Viognier. Sampling was favorable and I'm not certain I'll add a tad more sugar to the Viognier. Both are still under 1.000SG, though not by much. Also sampled the 2018 Chilean Carmenere/Petite Verdot from the new 40L barrel. It's been in for 2 months now and is about ready to come out. 6g of it spent a couple months in a neutral Vadai, but this time in the new barrel has done some significant improving on this wine. The previously very strong black pepper flavors have integrated more and this is becoming a really nice wine. 

Today, topped up the 23L Vadai barrels which have 2018 Cab and Petite Sirah in them. The Cab is (and always has been) a little on the light side. PS is really good, though not as tannin heavy as previous PS wines I've done. ~20% PS with the Cab was very enjoyable, though not particularly overwhelming. 

HVAC inspection soon. If I'm feeling motivated after that, I may rack (and possibly bottle) the EM Bourbon Barrel Zin/Cab kit I started a year ago.


----------



## mainshipfred

Are you getting too much oak already? I guess the week to gallon rule is variable but would have thought the larger the barrel the longer it could stay.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Are you getting too much oak already? I guess the week to gallon rule is variable but would have thought the larger the barrel the longer it could stay.



Not in my opinion. But it should probably come out soon.


----------



## Ignoble Grape

Had fun testing pH with my new pH reader. Need to adjust 3. Not sure what's going on with the Pinot Noir, but it has absolutely no nose. Petite Verdot is phenomenally complex, even for only 5 mos old. Hope I don't muck it up.

Also thrilled with the new wireless thermometer/hygrometer - affirmed that my wine cupboard is, in fact, awesome. Not an actual surprise. Now I need to relocate the reader to the garage to see how things fare.


----------



## mainshipfred

Volunteered to help get some electric done at a winery I'm building. The winemaker chose to take the electric out of our contract to do himself. The Owners bought lunch and brought out a couple of bottles of Petit Verdot as they are huge fans fans of it. Lots of shop talk about farm winery regs and wine making in general. After an hour lunch and wine it was a little hard to go back to work. I also thieved an off dry and dry bottle of my peach wine and it didn't last long, made me feel kind of good. Tomorrow might have to be a bottling day.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> Volunteered to help get some electric done at a winery I'm building. The winemaker chose to take the electric out of our contract to do himself. The Owners bought lunch and brought out a couple of bottles of Petit Verdot as they are huge fans fans of it. Lots of shop talk about farm winery regs and wine making in general. After an hour lunch and wine it was a little hard to go back to work. I also thieved an off dry and dry bottle of my peach wine and it didn't last long, made me feel kind of good. Tomorrow might have to be a bottling day.



Soooo... He renegotiated the terms of the electrical work to be lunch and a bottle of wine?


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> Soooo... He renegotiated the terms of the electrical work to be lunch and a bottle of wine?



Pretty good deal for him wasn't it.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> Pretty good deal for him wasn't it.



Well, yes, but let's all agree to call it "win-win"!


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Pretty good deal for him wasn't it.



Sounds like you may have gained an 'intangible' or two. Regardless, pretty nice of you to go over and help out.


----------



## Boatboy24

Moved the 2018 Chilean Carmenere/Petite Verdot out of the new 40L, then moved the 2019 CA Zin/Petite Sirah in. 

Last taste of the Carmenere gave me a decent amount of oak, but I didn't get any today. Still, the time in the barrel seems to have mellowed the black pepper nose and flavors, so I'm happy. The Zin is wonderfully fruity and spicy (as it should be), but a little on the light side. Hoping some concentration from the barrel aging will give it a little more 'boom', but it's pretty good as it is.


----------



## Rocky

I am making a triple batch of WE LE2019 Pecorino Pinot Grigio and today I racked from my primary fermenter to my secondary fermenters. I wanted to show how my primary with spigots makes this a breeze. The whole operation from beginning to end and including cleanup did not take a half hour.

The first shot shows the primary fermenter on the table with my secondary carboys sulfited and stoppered on the floor. The second shot shows the flow of the wine from the primary to the secondary fermenter, third shot, almost done and fourth shot all done including a 750 ml bottle of dregs that is clearing and will be used for topping off. Lastly, my cleaned primary is drying on the table.


----------



## Boatboy24

Took a ride down to Nats Park this morning.


----------



## sour_grapes

I am replacing a 91-year-old cast iron sink with a 91-year-old porcelain sink!

The 1929 Kohler cast-iron pedestal bathroom sink had chips and rust. I like the look of the vintage sink, but they do not sell cast-iron pedestal sinks any more; furthermore, I've read there is like one guy in the country who reglasses cast-iron fixtures, and he has a several-year lead time (_and _it is expensive).

So I picked up a 1929 American Standard porcelain sink from Craigslist for ~$50. I like cast-iron, but the nice thing about porcelain is that if it is not chipped or cracked (and this one isn't), you really cannot tell 1929 from 2019.

I have the old one out and am cleaning up the 91 years of accumulated dirt underneath, but that is probably the easy part!


----------



## Kraffty

Post some pictures when you finish up Paul, I love when someone takes the time to keep something as authentic as possible.
Mike


----------



## Mary Hedenberg

Checked on my 1st attempt in winemaking. Black cherry Pinot noir bubbling away. 
Later I'll drink my husband's homebrew beer while the guys go crazy about the Cheifs


----------



## Boatboy24

Thinking about watching some football. Any good games on?


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Thinking about watching some football. Any good games on?


Not so far. But there commercials have been pretty good.


----------



## Rocky

Boatboy24 said:


> Thinking about watching some football. Any good games on?



There is an ersatz Super Bowl between KC and SF. It has to be a fraud because the Steelers aren't in it.
(hee hee)


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> There is an ersatz Super Bowl between KC and SF. It has to be a fraud because the Steelers aren't in it.
> (hee hee)



2010 was a long time ago. And the Packers won, BTW.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> Post some pictures when you finish up Paul, I love when someone takes the time to keep something as authentic as possible.
> Mike



Sure thing, Mike! Here is the old sink, some progress pix, and the "new" one:


----------



## Rocky

Beautiful work, Paul. Nice job on the tile floor, too.



sour_grapes said:


> 2010 was a long time ago. And the Packers won, BTW.



RE: The 'Stillers', Yes, and I am afraid it is going to be a very, very long time before they are ever back again. You can't win in the NFL without a QB and a coach that knows what he is doing.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Beautiful work, Paul. Nice job on the tile floor, too.



Thanks! I didn't take a picture of it, but I was able to get the rust off nearly completely with some CLR eventually.



> RE: The 'Stillers', Yes, and I am afraid it is going to be a very, very long time before they are ever back again. You can't win in the NFL without a QB and a coach that knows what he is doing.



Ahh, they'll get their bite at the apple soon enough!


----------



## Kraffty

yep, looks like it's always been there, nice work!


----------



## mainshipfred

The sink looks great but I'm jealous over the radiator.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> The sink looks great but I'm jealous over the radiator.



My goodness! I had to go back and look at the pix to see if there was something I was missing.

I didn't see anything, so I conclude that you just dislike forced air heat? Yes?

BTW, my heat is one-pipe steam, not hot water. I like it fine, but would prefer two-pipe hot water.


----------



## mainshipfred

Years ago I lived in a house with a 2 pipe hot water system. It has moist heat so you don't get a static shock. I used to love sitting on them and sometimes had to put a towel down first. Had to google to see how a single pipe steam worked, interesting! The only down side is you need a separate system for cooling.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> Had to google to see how a single pipe steam worked, interesting! The only down side is you need a separate system for cooling.



Indeed, you would. We don't have cooling! But... we live in Milwaukee, fairly near Lake Michigan. ("Cooler by the lake" is something of a catchphrase here, because that phrase is almost _always_ tacked on to summer weather forecasts.)


----------



## Boatboy24

Wifey not feeling good, so for Valentine's Day, I just finished watching 'Sour Grapes' on Netflix. Incredible the amount of money that was spent (wasted) on those bottles of wine.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I just finished watching 'Sour Grapes' on Netflix.



That feels kinda creepy!


----------



## Rice_Guy

Trying to build a variable capacity/small/ inexpensive carboy. Pulling parts I think there will be threaded rod with a knob built into the base to pull the walls together to adjust size.



When the wife got home From work dinner and a show by Garrison Keillor.


----------



## Johnd

Had similar ideas a few years ago, at a point in time, when I was still doing kits, I was using my old kit juice bags to hold top up wine for my barrels. Drilled a hole and installed a spigot in the cap, kept it in a 5 gallon bucket. Eventually went to smaller bags, just easier to handle.


----------



## Ajmassa

Polar Bear Plunge!!! 

(And LOTS of red wine)


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa said:


> Polar Bear Plunge!!!
> 
> (And LOTS of red wine)



Nice! Do you know what the water temp is? Keep warm!


----------



## mainshipfred

Are you plunging? I go to ours every year but just to watch.


----------



## sour_grapes

My money is on AJ going for a nice dip! Go AJ! Then off to the Carousel.


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> Nice! Do you know what the water temp is? Keep warm!



No. And I don’t wanna know what is was either!




mainshipfred said:


> Are you plunging? I go to ours every year but just to watch.



Smart man! I wasn’t sure if I would actually. Game time decision. Im down with my bros. and their families as well. All the kids were going in but no parents were. And, I mean, somebody had to step up right?! Lol. 
I did. I went in. And HOLY F#%*KING SH*#!!! Still numb! The youngest, my nephew Lorenzo was crying for an hour afterwards lol!
1st time actually goin in for me. Polar Bear plunge wknd down here is like Mardi Gras tbh. So I figured a little homemade red wine wouldn’t hurt anyone. Finally used my 99¢ ‘emergency purposes’ corkscrew from my glovebox too!
Wine went great with the cold. The bottle request list got pretty long. I take it with a grain of salt tho. Ya know, since everyone’s pretty drunk and likely already forgot. [emoji16]




sour_grapes said:


> My money is on AJ going for a nice dip! Go AJ! Then off to the Carousel.



I woulda said that’s a suckers bet. It’s frigid today man! But maybe not since it didn’t matter lol. And maybe you know me too well. 
We made the rounds after just as you said. Our main spot at The Carousel. (My youngest brother bar-backed and tended bar there for years.)
Also stopped by The OD club. la Costa. Pretty much a party on the streets. Everything overlaps into each other. Hard and heavy early. Then everything is actually shut down & closed by 8:00pm. 

I 




Sidenote - Ozzy thoroughly enjoyed his first time on the beach just now. (So did mom. Both of hers were put down recently only a few months apart. 16yrs and 13yrs). Been a Great day


----------



## Boatboy24

I'll bet this might have been one time when you wished the wine was a little warmer.


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> I'll bet this might have been one time when you wished the wine was a little warmer.



Don’t forget about degassing and MLF!
Badum Ching!


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa said:


> I woulda said that’s a suckers bet. It’s frigid today man! But maybe not since it didn’t matter lol. And maybe you know me too well.
> We made the rounds after just as you said. Our main spot at The Carousel. (My youngest brother bar-backed and tended bar there for years.)
> Also stopped by The OD club. la Costa. Pretty much a party on the streets. Everything overlaps into each other. Hard and heavy early. Then everything is actually shut down & closed by 8:00pm.



My sole regret is that I can only like that post once! That is just plain awesome. 

Here is a look at what Polar Bear Plunge looks like in Milwaukee (always Jan. 1). On the plus side compared to you, the water can only get to 32ºF (Yours can get a bit lower.) On the downside, the air temperature is generally quite a bit lower than yours. Also, running 30 yds or so over ice just to get to the water isn't much fun!

I always marvel: If you asked someone on what day of the year is the beach most crowded in Milwaukee, you would not be likely to guess Jan. 1, but that is the correct answer!


----------



## Wolfhound

You people are crazy!


----------



## Kraffty

Hoping to finish up latest attempt at watercolor of a 56 Bel Air. Need to put in all the darker details.


----------



## Rocky

Wolfhound said:


> You people are crazy!



Wolfhound, you are not being That is not fair to crazy people!


----------



## Rocky

Kraffty said:


> Hoping to finish up latest attempt at watercolor of a 56 Bel Air. Need to put in all the darker details.
> 
> Beautiful work, Krafty. Water color is very difficult medium and you have really nailed it. Be sure to post the finished product.
> 
> I love the '55-'57 and my first car was a '58 Impala, black convertible with a white top, 348 with three-twos and three on the tree. It had a vacuum linkage and it would plaster me against the seat when the second and third carb kicked in.


----------



## Kraffty

My grandfather had that same car and somehow, even at around 6 or 7 years old, I knew the shape was timeless. I’ll have to add a 59 to my list of practice cars. Thanks mike


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> Hoping to finish up latest attempt at watercolor of a 56 Bel Air. Need to put in all the darker details.



You have talent, my friend!


----------



## Kraffty

All done, at this point, with watercolor, you can't really fix any mistakes only mess thing up so this is as good as this one will get.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> All done, at this point, with watercolor, you can't really fix any mistakes only mess thing up so this is as good as this one will get.
> View attachment 58818





Kraffty said:


> All done, at this point, with watercolor, you can't really fix any mistakes only mess thing up so this is as good as this one will get.
> View attachment 58818



Okay, I made a mistake in my earlier post. I should have said: Mike, you have CRAZY talent, my friend.

Edited to add: Wow! Check out the _reflection_ of the left taillight and the bumper bars in the car's paint, AND the reflection of the car's paint in the bumper bars!


----------



## wpt-me

Every wear where I work (Amvets Post 79 , Natick Ma.) they do a "Passion Plunge" for Special Olympics. They raised 26,000 dollars this year.
Feb. 8th. 

Bill


----------



## Mark Crossthwaite

Newbie - Fermenting
When I make wine I cannot seem to get my must to bubble for more than 2 days although it does continue to ferment. Am I doing something wrong, have old yeast?
Mark


----------



## cmason1957

Mark Crossthwaite said:


> Newbie - Fermenting
> When I make wine I cannot seem to get my must to bubble for more than 2 days although it does continue to ferment. Am I doing something wrong, have old yeast?
> Mark



If your hydrometer tells you that things are happening, IE, the hydrometer reading is going from 1.090 down closer to 1.000 and then below, you have nothing to worry about. I would say that out of the 10 years I have been making wine, probably 10 -20 ferments per year at the high end, 5-10 at the low end. Not a one of them has ever looked the same as the last one I did. Trust in the tool you have.

and if by bubbling, you mean through an airlock, the only thing I know about airlocks and buckets, in particular is that they lie to you all the time. The hydrometer cannot lie (unless the must is super-duper thick and messes up the reading)


----------



## Mark Crossthwaite

My hydrometer just sinks to the bottom.
Thanks,
Mark​


----------



## mainshipfred

Mark, I don't think it should ever sink to the bottom. What are you making?


----------



## Mark Crossthwaite

I'm making Pineapple wine.


----------



## Chuck E

Mark Crossthwaite said:


> My hydrometer just sinks to the bottom.​Thanks, Mark



Don't you see a little tip of the glass top sticking out? You might need a new hydrometer. It's a very important piece of wine making equipment.


----------



## sour_grapes

Mark Crossthwaite said:


> My hydrometer just sinks to the bottom.
> Thanks,
> Mark​



You may want to start a new thread devoted to your wine.

In the meantime, here is a good video on how to read a hydrometer:


----------



## Mark Crossthwaite

Thanks, I'll get a new hydrometer and give that a try. I'll be sure to reply to this post.


----------



## Steve Wargo

Mark Crossthwaite said:


> Thanks, I'll get a new hydrometer and give that a try. I'll be sure to reply to this post.



I might be off base here and that you already know this. If there is not enough liquid in the container that you are placing the hydrometer into it will touch bottom. Otherwise, a good kit to look at kit https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BK3S4X...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Steve Wargo

Mark Crossthwaite said:


> Newbie - Fermenting
> When I make wine I cannot seem to get my must to bubble for more than 2 days although it does continue to ferment. Am I doing something wrong, have old yeast?
> Mark



I use a big mouth 6-gallon fermenter. Once the most active fermentation settles down the bubbler doesn't show any action. That is because the fermenter doesn't seal perfectly so the CO2 is escaping slowly through the seal of the cap instead of being forced through the bubbler. The fermenter is made out of clear plastic so I can see tiny bubbles rising along the top, confirming that fermentation is continuing. I usually rack to a secondary glass carboy once the hydrometer reads 1.010. The bubbler shows activity in the secondary, because of the tight seal, though much slower than initial fermentation.


----------



## Mark Crossthwaite

Steve Wargo said:


> I might be off base here and that you already know this. If there is not enough liquid in the container that you are placing the hydrometer into it will touch bottom. Otherwise, a good kit to look at kit https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BK3S4X...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=



I am aware of that. I went ahead and purchased what you recommended.


----------



## Kraffty

Last week we visited the in-laws in Lake Havasu City. My father in-law is in the early/mid level stages of dementia and needs help with some of the maintenance and tasks around their home. Instead of visiting every 3 months or so it looks like it's time to start running out there once a month or when needed. Aside from having to do some maintenance work this was a pretty good visit and Chuck was pretty sharp the majority of the time. He's been sending me home with tools every time we visit and insists he'd prefer they end up in my hands rather than some stranger down the road. This trip he gave me a Craftsman drill press and "Sold" me his 1957 Craftsman table saw. Both are better pieces of equipment than what I have in my shop now, are heavy duty steel construction and are in excellent condition. While not worth much (on line searches) he did want what he paid for the saw originally which was 100.00. It's definitely something I'll cherish as the years go on.


----------



## ibglowin

Made a Costco run yesterday. Noticed this right away even in our club.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...coronavirus-suspends-free-samples/4980216002/

Store was not as busy as normal and no wait in line. Not a roll of TP to be had. Didn't need any but was interested to see if people were wiping out the shelves here as well. Sure enough No TP, No wipes, no hand sanitizer. We did see nitrile gloves and picked up a box to have on hand. Gas is now under $2 a gallon. We are headed out to SoCal in a few weeks. Driving.......


----------



## Boatboy24

TP, hand sanitizer and antibacterial soap (among other things) have been pretty hard to come by here in the last 7-10 days. My wife managed to find some TP at Wally World the other night and grabbed about 30 rolls - LOL! (Yes, I informed her that she is part of the problem) Our Wegmans has been empty for days and the employees there say not only the stores, but their warehouse is empty of TP and hand sanitizer.

So I'm prepping for the apocalypse. Racked the Touriga, 2018 Syrah and the Eclipse Bourbon Barrel Zin/Cab (hope to bottle the Eclipse in the next few days). pH tested just about all the non-bottled wines this morning. My adjustments on the Touriga Nacional have been a success. Three carboys now measuring 3.66, 3.74 and 3.76. All others, except for the 2018 Syrah (3.93) were in a good place. Taste-wise, I don't think the Syrah needs any acid. Will test SO2 in the next day or two and decide if I should add TA. Ultimately, it will be blended, but I want to make sure it is stable. I've had some light Mycoderma on a couple wines recently, so I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Made a Costco run yesterday. Noticed this right away even in our club.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...coronavirus-suspends-free-samples/4980216002/
> 
> Store was not as busy as normal and no wait in line. Not a roll of TP to be had. Didn't need any but was interested to see if people were wiping out the shelves here as well. Sure enough No TP, No wipes, no hand sanitizer. We did see nitrile gloves and picked up a box to have on hand. Gas is now under $2 a gallon. We are headed out to SoCal in a few weeks. Driving.......



I’ve heard of and seen the toilet paper shortages all over, seen videos of people fighting over it in stores, but I can’t figure out why.... We have rushes on the stores down here in south Louisiana when hurricanes are forecasted to come here, but it’s water, fuel, food staples, batteries, plywood, things that make sense, there’s always TP even then. Does COVID 19 make people crap 50 times a day?


----------



## ibglowin

Same thing with all the bottled water. WTF? It's not transmitted through drinking water so why the run? Hurricane I would understand this is just a case of idiots that have escaped the asylum!


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, after the first three confirmed cases in MD yesterday, we had the first in DC and VA today. This thing is really starting to get around.


----------



## ibglowin

Anyone else besides me having dreams every night about a women going by the name of "Mother Abagail"? 

She says I need to make my way to Boulder, CO........


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Anyone else besides me having dreams every night about a women going by the name of "Mother Abagail"?
> 
> She says I need to make my way to Boulder, CO........



Colorado is a different place now, you sure you’re not hearing the voices of Cheech and Chong?


----------



## ibglowin

I hope not. Just dreams of cornfields and a 106 year old woman named Mother Abagail for me!


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> I hope not. Just dreams of cornfields and a 106 year old woman named Mother Abagail for me!



you know that most everyone who followed her died......some by dismemberment.


----------



## ibglowin

I don't plan on going to Vegas or Boulder. Might just hide out here quietly in NM. We seem to be off the COVID-19 radar at the moment......


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> I don't plan on going to Vegas or Boulder. Might just hide out here quietly in NM. We seem to be off the COVID-19 radar at the moment......



Ditto, we’re off the COVID 19 map for now as well. Plenty of TP and wine here....


----------



## Boatboy24

Did some grocery shopping at Weg's early this morning. They are now limiting purchases of hand sanitizer, rubbing alcohol, alcohol wipes and peroxide to 3 per person. Still didn't have any on the shelves though.


----------



## mainshipfred

Did some shopping today on Facebook Marketplace, all for $25.00. Came with 7 cases of cleaned delabeled bottles I didn't want but had to take as part of the package. Also an old wine kit. Might not be any good but what can it hurt.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Did some shopping today on Facebook Marketplace, all for $25.00. Came with 7 cases of cleaned delabeled bottles I didn't want but had to take as part of the package. Also an old wine kit. Might not be any good but what can it hurt.



Wow, just the floor corker would’ve been a steal for $25, I’d say you hit one out of the park!!!


----------



## ibglowin

That never happens in my neck of the woods. People are trying to sell a small bag of used corks (maybe for an art project?) for $10 and a case of empty (dirty) wine bottles with labels for like $10. Carboys for $40 EACH.......

Crazy excellent score!



mainshipfred said:


> Did some shopping today on Facebook Marketplace, all for $25.00. Came with 7 cases of cleaned delabeled bottles I didn't want but had to take as part of the package. Also an old wine kit. Might not be any good but what can it hurt.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Did some shopping today on Facebook Marketplace, all for $25.00. Came with 7 cases of cleaned delabeled bottles I didn't want but had to take as part of the package. Also an old wine kit. Might not be any good but what can it hurt.


----------



## mainshipfred

Just did a date code check on the Vintners Reserve kit from my weekend purchase, turns out it's late 2008. When I get back from my trip I'll open, smell and taste it. If it seems fine it will be my first kit in 2 years.


----------



## jswordy

Watching my investments....


----------



## ibglowin

jswordy said:


> Watching my investments....


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> Watching my investments....
> 
> View attachment 59252



Just resist the urge to even pull up the website or call the number and look. It's all good and all ships will rise later.


----------



## Ajmassa

jswordy said:


> Watching my investments....
> 
> View attachment 59252



Nope. Not even looking! Lol. But I AM scrounging together some capital and now patiently waiting to buy this blood. #BTFD


----------



## ibglowin

We're RICH! LOL


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> We're RICH! LOL
> 
> View attachment 59254



Don't let the word get out or the looters will be at your place tonight!


----------



## ibglowin

Might have to go put them in the lock box at the bank.....


----------



## CDrew

Despite the Corona Virus scare, my wife and I went to the "Behind the Cellar Door" event in Amador county this weekend. In a weekend of marathon wine tasting, note taking, and some spitting, we managed to hit 13 Wineries, including many new to us. We took 2 other couples with us and had a great time. Unless you're local, many of the places we went are not widely known. Here's a list where we visited (see if you recognize any!)

Il' Gioiello (One of our long term favorites-)
South Slope Vineyards (New kids on the block, really good Barbera and Syrah)
Rombauer (Great Sonoma Producer, new second property in Amador-outstanding Zinfandel)
Dillion (super small family place--purchased Syrah futures there-really good price/quality)
Karmere--(Mob scene, good barrel tasting, great Barbera)
Bray-(Nice Tempranillo and several interesting ports)
Feist--(Available some Costcos)
Uphill Vinyards (Enjoyed the Primitivo)
Le Mulet Rouge (winery on Red Mule Street, hence the name, very nice wine/food pairing)
Drytown Cellars (Surprisingly excellent winery hiding in plain sight. I've been going up to the area for 20+ years and this was my first stop-will likely join the wine club)
Morse-(Probably rare back East, and most production goes to the Wine Club, but maybe THE BEST Amador winemaker-)

So over 2 days, this was a pretty full effort! Got to try a lot of new wineries, bought some nice wines, and several futures (which I virtually never do), and visit several new places for us.

The barrel tasting at Drytown:


----------



## cmason1957

CDrew said:


> Despite the Corona Virus scare, my wife and I went to the "Behind the Cellar Door" event in Amador county this weekend. In a weekend of marathon wine tasting, note taking, and some spitting, we managed to hit 13 Wineries, including many new to us. We took 2 other couples with us and had a great time. Unless you're local, many of the places we went are not widely known. Here's a list where we visited (see if you recognize any!)
> 
> Il' Gioiello (One of our long term favorites-)
> South Slope Vineyards (New kids on the block, really good Barbera and Syrah)
> Rombauer (Great Sonoma Producer, new second property in Amador-outstanding Zinfandel)
> Dillion (super small family place--purchased Syrah futures there-really good price/quality)
> Karmere--(Mob scene, good barrel tasting, great Barbera)
> Bray-(Nice Tempranillo and several interesting ports)
> Feist--(Available some Costcos)
> Uphill Vinyards (Enjoyed the Primitivo)
> Le Mulet Rouge (winery on Red Mule Street, hence the name, very nice wine/food pairing)
> Drytown Cellars (Surprisingly excellent winery hiding in plain sight. I've been going up to the area for 20+ years and this was my first stop-will likely join the wine club)
> Morse-(Probably rare back East, and most production goes to the Wine Club, but maybe THE BEST Amador winemaker-)
> 
> So over 2 days, this was a pretty full effort! Got to try a lot of new wineries, bought some nice wines, and several futures (which I virtually never do), and visit several new places for us.
> 
> The barrel tasting at Drytown:
> 
> View attachment 59255


At the prices marked on the barrels, I would leave a poor man.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


>




Nice! I just got my '80s fix!

I rebalanced today. Let the dead cat bounce!


----------



## CDrew

cmason1957 said:


> At the process marked on the barrels, I would leave a poor man.



So the price you can't see, if you got a case of each one, you got 4 cases for $550. So we did that and will split between 4 of us. The Reserve Barbera and Syrah were especially good, all were terrific.


----------



## cmason1957

CDrew said:


> So the price you can't see, if you got a case of each one, you got 4 cases for $550. So we did that and will split between 4 of us. The Reserve Barbera and Syrah were especially good, all were terrific.


$12/bottle (actually a little less) I would have been glad I was flying Southwest Airlines. Two bags for free so my wife and I only have carry-on.


----------



## Ajmassa

Today I’m hating coronavirus more than ever. Not for the health risks, panic, bloody markets, no sports, Tom Hanks—- it all sucks. But now I’m directly affected. Yea I know people are dying—-but I’m gonna vent anyway!
A 6month job ready to start Monday. Tons of prep involved and hoops to jump thru w/ hospitals. 1yr+ in the works. Ready to rock n roll. Permits, phase 1 material, ICRA, endless procedural BS— all handled. Now today I’m told to take a hike. 
“Beginning 3/13 All Temple facilities will be essential personnel only. Will re-evaluate in May”. Oof. Gutshot. 

Backup plan. Have another nice job as a sub and able to start it early. At the VA hospital. Order to start submitted. —-no dice. Same deal. 
“No construction indefinitely.” 

Some degenerate eats a bat in China and now I’m out of work. And ain’t no “financial relief” in this industry. Thanks asshole


----------



## mainshipfred

Sorry to hear that AJ, we have a health care facility getting ready to start and I bet they wish they had given us the go ahead sooner so they could be open for business.


----------



## mainshipfred

Just got back from the Eastern Winery Expo. Signed up for one session on yeasts which discussed what they referred to as ambient fermentation (natural), non sac yeasts and Anchor yeasts by Scott Labs which had multiple strains that react at different times. They primarily discussed the Alchemy line. I bid on a silent auction and won a 500 gram pack of HD S135 Fermentis yeast. It's a fast fermenting red wine yeast. I have no use for 500 grams so if anyone wants to research it and wants some let me know. I'll vacuum pack it and send it. All in all it was a lot of fun and very informative and I had a chance to play a new golf course.


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> Sorry to hear that AJ, we have a health care facility getting ready to start and I bet they wish they had given us the go ahead sooner so they could be open for business.



We’ll see. Just airing it out now since it’s got me all heated. But I’m a big believer in things just having a tendency to work themselves out. I’ll hustle. Something will break and will end up finding some work. I know I’ll be able to stretch a few weeks worth of small jobs while pursuing some other stuff.


----------



## Boatboy24

Very sorry to hear, AJ. Things are getting lousy all around. I will likely be out of work in about a month. Knew this was coming and have a few good leads, along with some return/final interview requests. However, things are slowing and I'm afraid I'll be told they are on hold until this blows over.


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> Just got back from the Eastern Winery Expo. Signed up for one session on yeasts which discussed what they referred to as ambient fermentation (natural), non sac yeasts and Anchor yeasts by Scott Labs which had multiple strains that react at different times. They primarily discussed the Alchemy line. I bid on a silent auction and won a 500 gram pack of HD S135 Fermentis yeast. It's a fast fermenting red wine yeast. I have no use for 500 grams so if anyone wants to research it and wants some let me know. I'll vacuum pack it and send it. All in all it was a lot of fun and very informative and I had a chance to play a new golf course.



The more I learn about high end winemakers the more I’m noticing say they go native. proven high quality grapes have a lot less risk involved, starts slow allowing maceration, and actually heard one winemaker say it’s “honestly just easier for his tiny crew and one less thing to worry about.”
I’d think going sac to non-sacc to anchor would require a whole lot more monitoring/testing/control then a home winemaker can realistically give. (Although I do Think I’m gonna get the YAN test kit this year) That multi yeast deal Probably let’s them lengthen the time a good bit I bet and really max out the benefits from yeast selection. Cool stuff. 
Btw- Hope ya didn’t hack up those new fairways too much!


----------



## sour_grapes

So sorrry AJ _and_ Jim. That sux. Hope it works out for you in the long run...


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa said:


> The more I learn about high end winemakers the more I’m noticing say they go native. proven high quality grapes have a lot less risk involved, starts slow allowing maceration, and actually heard one winemaker say it’s “honestly just easier for his tiny crew and one less thing to worry about.”
> I’d think going sac to non-sacc to anchor would require a whole lot more monitoring/testing/control then a home winemaker can realistically give. (Although I do Think I’m gonna get the YAN test kit this year) That multi yeast deal Probably let’s them lengthen the time a good bit I bet and really max out the benefits from yeast selection. Cool stuff.
> Btw- Hope ya didn’t hack up those new fairways too much!



Probably wasn't clear but there were 3 speakers talking the three different approaches, natural, non sac to sac and Anchor.


----------



## Boatboy24

Giving the Foodsaver a workout today. Stocked up on meat and need to split everything up and freeze. Got enough charcoal for a couple weeks. Only thing we need to worry about at this point is milk and fresh veggies. Hunkering down...


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> Giving the Foodsaver a workout today. Stocked up on meat and need to split everything up and freeze. Got enough charcoal for a couple weeks. Only thing we need to worry about at this point is milk and fresh veggies. Hunkering down...



And TP????


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> And TP????



Let's just say my wife is part of the nationwide TP problem. We are well stocked.


----------



## jswordy

I'm about to leave The University of Alabama in Huntsville for a pre-planned half-day off. Beginning Monday, we are on remote classes so students and faculty will NOT be on campus. BUT WE STAFF WILL!!! lol.

Alabama has just reported its first confirmed COVID-19 case but I know there are thousands. Fewer than 50 Alabamians have even been tested. There are four exposed individuals in Huntsville not sick but self quarantined and one man who came back from Status 3 European countries and got sick who is awaiting a test result. His doc had to have the sample privately tested as he could not find anyone in state who would even test it.

Based on the symptoms, I believe I already had COVID-19 in January. All this and more, including many socioeconomic factors, are why I worry that the Southeast is going to be hit very hard.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## ibglowin

I heard through social media our local stores were getting cleaned out all day yesterday. People have moved on from TP and paper towels to every staple known to mankind. Got up this AM during a pouring rain and went to see what was left. Meat dept 95% cleaned out, cheese 80% gone, produce 25% gone, milk 60% gone, rice and beans 90% gone, dried cup-o-noodles 100% gone. I picked up a few staples and got out. It looked like Xmas eve as far as the crowd size and it was only 7AM. Lot was full when normally it would be empty at this time of day pretty much. We have gone from zero positive cases to 10 positive in only two days. All had traveled to hot spots. Only 1 case in ICU. Today is the last day of school for 3 weeks for the entire State of NM. We were supposed to leave on Sunday to drive out to SoCal for our grand daughters 2nd BD but decided to wait. We have about a week still as we were going to go out early. Things are going to either be a lot worse or hopefully better and perhaps we can make the attempt. I don't have much hope that things will be better by then so I think it will be a month or more before we can safely make the trip.

I hope we don't end up like Italy but IMHO we very well could. There are some really interesting articles out there about why China got things under control so quickly and why Europe and the West will probably not be so lucky.

Stay safe everybody.


----------



## Johnd

jswordy said:


> I'm about to leave The University of Alabama in Huntsville for a pre-planned half-day off. Beginning Monday, we are on remote classes so students and faculty will NOT be on campus. BUT WE STAFF WILL!!! lol.
> 
> Alabama has just reported its first confirmed COVID-19 case but I know there are thousands. Fewer than 50 Alabamians have even been tested. There are four exposed individuals in Huntsville not sick but self quarantined and one man who came back from Status 3 European countries and got sick who is awaiting a test result. His doc had to have the sample privately tested as he could not find anyone in state who would even test it.
> 
> Based on the symptoms, I believe I already had COVID-19 in January. All this and more, including many socioeconomic factors, are why I worry that the Southeast is going to be hit very hard.
> 
> Have a great weekend!



Yup. Most all of the universities in Louisiana are now shut down and going to online classes, and our governor just shut down all of the public K-12 schools in the state. Private schools and daycare facilities are quickly following suit. Just finished meeting with my office employees, we'll be doing daycare for our employees children in our conference room for the next 30 days.........


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> Probably wasn't clear but there were 3 speakers talking the three different approaches, natural, non sac to sac and Anchor.



Ahhhh I gotcha now. I thought it was some cool new multi-yeast fermenting strategy. And after the sacc nonsacc to bring it on home with precision using the very aptly nicknamed- “Anchor yeast”! Lol


----------



## Boatboy24

Beginning Monday, our schools are closed for three weeks, then another week for Spring break. Word will supposedly be coming early next week regarding distance learning options - none of which will be required or graded. I went to Wegmans around noon today for the two or three things I forgot to grab yesterday. It was the day before Thanksgiving X 5! Absolutely crazy. No pasta, no oatmeal, no dry cereal that isn't sugar coated, no soup, only 3 bags of flour left. Crazy. They actually have TP back in stock, but are limiting to one pack per person. 

Spent a bit of time with the Foodsaver. Seasoned and vac sealed 5+ lbs of BSB, 4lb of boneless, skinless thighs, a nice little 1lb tenderloin roast and a chuck roast. Already had some steaks and a rack of beef ribs in the freezer, so we're good for a bit. About to fire up the grill. Tonight it's a chimichuri skirt steak, Peruvian roasted potatoes and a salad.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> I heard through social media our local stores were getting cleaned out all day yesterday. People have moved on from TP and paper towels to every staple known to mankind. Got up this AM during a pouring rain and went to see what was left. Meat dept 95% cleaned out, cheese 80% gone, produce 25% gone, milk 60% gone, rice and beans 90% gone, dried cup-o-noodles 100% gone. I picked up a few staples and got out. It looked like Xmas eve as far as the crowd size and it was only 7AM. Lot was full when normally it would be empty at this time of day pretty much.





Boatboy24 said:


> I went to Wegmans around noon today for the two or three things I forgot to grab yesterday. It was the day before Thanksgiving X 5! Absolutely crazy. No pasta, no oatmeal, no dry cereal that isn't sugar coated, no soup, only 3 bags of flour left. Crazy. They actually have TP back in stock, but are limiting to one pack per person.



Our store was nothing like this. It was a _little_ busy and supplies were a _little_ low in a few areas, but nothing like what you observed. I was not sure if it wasn't just the normal near-dinner-time rush that I was seeing tonight.

Be well, people!


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> Our store was nothing like this. It was a _little_ busy and supplies were a _little_ low in a few areas, but nothing like what you observed. I was not sure if it wasn't just the normal near-dinner-time rush that I was seeing tonight.
> 
> Be well, people!



Absolute MAYHEM over here! Stood in the checkout line at Acme for an hour and a half! And a couple people in the neighborhood are confirmed infected! [emoji40]

Schools closed till mid April. Stay safe out there!

*they released an extensive report on all the whereabouts of the infected people from our neighborhood in the days leading to their diagnosis. And it was all in and around us. Just jumped a few ticks in realness for us


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa said:


> Absolute MAYHEM over here! Stood in the checkout line at Acme for an hour and a half! And a couple people in the neighborhood are confirmed infected! [emoji40]
> 
> Schools closed till mid April. Stay safe out there!
> 
> *they released an extensive report on all the whereabouts of the infected people from our neighborhood in the days leading to their diagnosis. And it was all in and around us. Just jumped a few ticks in realness for us



Whoa! Good luck, AJ et alii!

To think I was annoyed that there was one person in front of me at the 4-plex self-checkout island...


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> Whoa! Good luck, AJ et alii!
> 
> To think I was annoyed that there was one person in front of me at the 4-plex self-checkout island...



Sounds acceptable to me! I’m not a great line waiter. Be it 5 or 50 minutes


----------



## Steve Wargo

Check out this Youtube video about the Coronavirus and what to do. Buying 2 years worth of TP isn't one of the things to do


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa said:


> Absolute MAYHEM over here! Stood in the checkout line at Acme for an hour and a half! And a couple people in the neighborhood are confirmed infected! [emoji40]
> 
> Schools closed till mid April. Stay safe out there!
> 
> *they released an extensive report on all the whereabouts of the infected people from our neighborhood in the days leading to their diagnosis. And it was all in and around us. Just jumped a few ticks in realness for us



Fingers crossed for ya, AJ.


----------



## Johnd

Today? Well, just got my garage floor Ninja coated and painted the walls, gonna clean & move all my stuff back in. Then I’ll put my soil amendments into the garden and get the soil tilled, and prep a 15 lb brisket to go onto the Primo before bed tonite.


----------



## itsmeagain

Do I need help ? I put my strawberry batch in second fermeter last week. Tested spec. gravity today and registered 1.000. Is something going on or should I just leave it? First time out in wine making. Never "foamed up" and I didn't de-gas.


----------



## sour_grapes

itsmeagain said:


> Do I need help ? I put my strawberry batch in second fermeter last week. Tested spec. gravity today and registered 1.000. Is something going on or should I just leave it? First time out in wine making. Never "foamed up" and I didn't de-gas.



You would have to give us a lot more information to get any useful advice. What is in your batch? What SG did you start with?


----------



## itsmeagain

thanks for the reply. strawberry liquid base. sg was 80 when started. when put in second fermeter was 1.010 room temp about 72* f base temp around 76* f Making my 1st batch.


----------



## mainshipfred

Still hard to tell, I assume you meant 1.080 starting gravity. How long has it been fermenting? You probably still have some unfermented sugar in there. The general rule of thumb is it's considered finished if you get the same reading 3 days straight. For now it sounds like you are fine, just wait a little longer before stabilizing.


----------



## Boatboy24

Reading up on poolish, biga, and levain. Trying to bring my bread to the next level.


----------



## itsmeagain

thank you sir for the reply. the starting sg was 80 it has been in second tank for a week now. did not add any sugar


----------



## sour_grapes

itsmeagain said:


> thank you sir for the reply. the starting sg was 80 it has been in second tank for a week now. did not add any sugar



We are asking what _scale_ you are using for your SG measurements. Is it Brix, Plato, Oechsle, Balling? Or did you mean a specific gravity of 1.080, like Fred suggested? (Obviously, it cannot be many of the examples I listed. I was just worried you meant Oechsle.)


----------



## itsmeagain

Keep in mind I am new at this. I used the scale the has all the numbers in it in color. starts at 1.000and ends at 60. my 1st reading was 80 not 1.080. Possibly the beer/wine scale. Also I was told not to add sugar at the time I put it in fermeter.


----------



## mainshipfred

If this is what you are referring to the 80 represents 1.080. 80 is a calibration number between 1.100 and 1.000.


----------



## JustJoe

Going to bottle 5 gallons of elderberry/grape wine. I figured that cleaning everything up with Kmeta will sanitize me;-)


----------



## opus345

Crazy times:

From the Post Gazette:

"_Like many adults, Chris Field, of Morningside, likes to unwind with the occasional glass of wine after a day of classes at the University of Pittsburgh, where in May he is set to earn a master’s degree in public policy. Normally, he buys his reds and whites a couple of bottles at a time. Yet at lunchtime on Sunday, he pushed a shopping cart filled with more than a dozen bottles toward his car at the Fine Wine & Good Spirits store in East Liberty Shopping Center in East Liberty. “I want to do my part to self-isolate when it gets bad,” he said, referring to the outbreak."_"

"_On Friday, the Pennsylvania Liquor Control Board announced that it was closing dozens of Fine Wine & Good Spirits stores and service centers in the eastern part of the state to help limit the spread and impact of the virus, which to date has tested positive in more than 3,000 Americans._"


----------



## sour_grapes

itsmeagain said:


> Keep in mind I am new at this. I used the scale the has all the numbers in it in color. starts at 1.000and ends at 60. my 1st reading was 80 not 1.080. Possibly the beer/wine scale. Also I was told not to add sugar at the time I put it in fermeter.



Here is a good video on how to read your hydrometer:


----------



## mainshipfred

Earlier in the year I applied and was approved for a membership to Restaurant Depot and just today I went and did my final registration. I gave them my company business licenses and told them it was DBA Black Cellars. I'm going to have to go back but when I was there I swear they have 10 lb packages of frozen blueberries for $18.00. When I just checked online it's about 1/3 of the cost of a similar quantity.


----------



## itsmeagain

the scale on my hydrom. has different color the "80" I am referring to is in the light green/light yellow area above 1.100 and now using the same scale it is reading 1.000 and has been for about 2 days now. On the side of the scale it says dessert wine, table wine, start and finish.


----------



## itsmeagain

The video was EXCELLENT! my reading was 1.080 on my hydrometer, sorry


----------



## sour_grapes

itsmeagain said:


> The video was EXCELLENT! my reading was 1.080 on my hydrometer, sorry



Great! You are now learned in the art!

(Feel free to start your own thread on this subject, so it does not get lost in the ebb and flow of this thread, which drifts from day to day.) Sooo, your current reading of 1.000 means that your wine is nearly finished fermenting. IIRC, you already put this into a glass carboy? If so, you do not have to do much at this point but wait. After a week or two, you will want to make sure that there is not a lot of "headspace" (empty space) at the top of your carboy. And you will want to add sulfites (potassium metabisulfite) to protect your wine from spoilage and oxidation.


----------



## Johnd

Amended, fertilized, and tilled my garden yesterday. Today I hoed up all of the rows, bedded the whole thing down with pine straw, and planted it. This year, we’re doing cucumbers, a variety of tomatoes, yellow squash, zucchini, basil, and a smattering of hot peppers. If the supermarket insanity continues, at least I’ll have some veggies on hand.


----------



## wpt-me

Watching it snow !!

Bill


----------



## Rocky

Hunkering down in "Ahia!" Getting a lot of things done around the house and the yard that I never seemed to have time to do.

We are fairly well stocked with food and wine. Only concern would be fresh vegetables. We do have a good supply of canned vegetables but I have to rinse them before use due to the salt. 

As for TP, we are in good shape. My bride overstocks even in good times.


----------



## jojabri

Been a long time, but I've come out of wine-making-retirement. We bought a house and had planned to restart the "lab" in the basement, but alas the basement leaked, so that put a stop to that. We haven't had the time to fix it yet either, which continues to suck. Since they're talking about closing liquor stores in out area due to Covid19, I decided to throw on a few batches of Danger Dave's Dragon Blood. I guess when I bottle it it'll have to be the C-19 batch, LOL. They may quarantine me, but they can't make me be sober! So that's what I'm doing, listening to the bubbles and prepping for too much time with my kiddos.


----------



## Boatboy24

Welcome back, Gina!


----------



## porkchopmessiah

mainshipfred said:


> Earlier in the year I applied and was approved for a membership to Restaurant Depot and just today I went and did my final registration. I gave them my company business licenses and told them it was DBA Black Cellars. I'm going to have to go back but when I was there I swear they have 10 lb packages of frozen blueberries for $18.00. When I just checked online it's about 1/3 of the cost of a similar quantity.


Have you checked the blueberry farms near gino pintos? I would think they would be damn cheap in the summer


----------



## mainshipfred

porkchopmessiah said:


> Have you checked the blueberry farms near gino pintos? I would think they would be damn cheap in the summer



I'm 3 hours away from Gino Pinto's and around me all the farms that sell fresh produce think their product is gold. Plus from what I'm understanding frozen blueberries are one of the few fruits that are as good frozen as fresh. Although I have no experience, just what I read.


----------



## REDRUM

I had knee ACL reconstruction surgery last Friday so I've been lying low at home anyway. Today I have some chile ready for harvest, have to teach some (online) university tutorials and do a bit of writing work that I've let slip for a while.
Here in Australia the virus is starting to hit .. my state has 37 confirmed cases but they're mostly only testing according to very specific criteria (been overseas recently, in contact with a known case, etc) .. people are generally heeding the warnings and keeping social distance where possible I think.


----------



## Boatboy24

REDRUM said:


> Here in Australia the virus is starting to hit .. my state has 37 confirmed cases but they're mostly only testing according to very specific criteria (been overseas recently, in contact with a known case, etc) .. people are generally heeding the warnings and keeping social distance where possible I think.



Continue to lay low and encourage your friends and neighbors to do the same. It's not happening as much as it needs to here in the US and I'm afraid we're going to make Italy look like a walk in the park soon.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Continue to lay low and encourage your friends and neighbors to do the same. It's not happening as much as it needs to here in the US and I'm afraid we're going to make Italy look like a walk in the park soon.



A short 24 mile trip across the bridge, New Orleans cases are quickly mounting, certainly affected by the increase in testing that has become available. Most feel that the virus was around during Mardi Gras, an environment very rich for disease communication. I hope you all stay safe.


----------



## Rice_Guy

Project time, , hunting in the garage I pulled out an 8rpm reversible motor, , , @salcoco, wonder if I have enough unfinished projects to test a linear action corking tool?


REDRUM said:


> .. my state has 37 confirmed cases but they're mostly only testing according to very specific criteria.


Are we surprised? The daughter two weeks ago mentioned that her doctors could not submit more than 100 per day (this was a research grade 3 day test). , , Humm, , With their criteria they get positives 10% of the time. , , , good news, , The state lab started working weekends and overtime so they plan to be up to 600 virus tests per day.
We are at the point in the infection where “unexplainable “ transmission is occurring in the county. The guess is logarithmic growth in exposure is just starting.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rice_Guy said:


> The guess is logarithmic growth in exposure is just starting.



You meant "exponential growth," right?


----------



## ibglowin

It spreads exponentially but you need a logarithmic chart to be able to fit the data!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> It spreads exponentially but you need a logarithmic chart to be able to fit the data!



'Zackly!


----------



## CDrew

A really good easy to understand video about exponential growth, though not for the feint of heart:


----------



## mainshipfred

CDrew said:


> A really good easy to understand video about exponential growth, though not for the feint of heart:




Very interesting!


----------



## Rice_Guy

sour_grapes said:


> You meant "exponential growth," right?


Paul, I don’t know/ nobody knows what the actual rate of increase will be. 
Exponential is the term in the news and seems to also get applied to the steep growth phase in cell culture literature, your note was good. 

Funny to listen to my brother, an hour north of GB, who last week was saying this is a hoax, , , equally weird to hear a niece with her husband who has ALS (luckily means he already has a ventilator) started a bucket list trip to New Orleans on Saturday


----------



## porkchopmessiah

mainshipfred said:


> I'm 3 hours away from Gino Pinto's and around me all the farms that sell fresh produce think their product is gold. Plus from what I'm understanding frozen blueberries are one of the few fruits that are as good frozen as fresh. Although I have no experience, just what I read.


3 in what direction?, if I have to pass you to get there I'd gladly pick up for you..


----------



## mainshipfred

I'm coming from Northern Virginia.


----------



## Ajmassa

Brought in for some pre-ER Coronavirus checkpoint isolation areas to be built at Temple hospital. 1st one started Thursday and functioning by yesterday afternoon. Needed insulated fire-rated easily sanitized walls, electric, separate WiFi, data lines, heat, AC, entrance/exit etc. it ain’t pretty but it’s functional.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa said:


> Brought in for some pre-ER Coronavirus checkpoint isolation areas to be built at Temple hospital. 1st one started Thursday and functioning by yesterday afternoon. Needed insulated fire-rated easily sanitized walls, electric, separate WiFi, data lines, heat, AC, entrance/exit etc. it ain’t pretty but it’s functional. View attachment 59400



AJ, you are my hero! (I mean that.) Good going.


----------



## Boatboy24

I was going to scrape and clean some bottles in prep for bottling the 2018 Chilean Carmenere/Petite Verdot. Sadly, I'd forgotten that I broke the blade on my scraper the last time I did this and did not have any blades in the house.  Instead, I sorted through some bottles and placed an Amazon order for some blades. Guess I'll label and foil the Eclipse Bourbon Barrel Cab/Zin instead.


----------



## mainshipfred

Nice AJ, in times like this pretty should be the least of our concerns.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa said:


> Needed ... separate WiFi



Is that, like @Kraffty 's idea, for virus protection?


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> I was going to scrape and clean some bottles in prep for bottling the 2018 Chilean Carmenere/Petite Verdot. Sadly, I'd forgotten that I broke the blade on my scraper the last time I did this and did not have any blades in the house.  Instead, I sorted through some bottles and placed an Amazon order for some blades. Guess I'll label and foil the Eclipse Bourbon Barrel Cab/Zin instead.



What kind of blade are you looking for?


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> What kind of blade are you looking for?


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


>



I have plenty if you want some now.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I have plenty if you want some now.



Thanks Fred. I'll let you know if I get antsy. Right now, plenty to keep me busy (and the wife is chipping in with ideas, just in case I get bored ).


----------



## Boatboy24

Well, that’s done. Natives are restless. Time for a run.


----------



## itsmeagain

laid out 2 FRESH t bone steaks and going to have some new baked potatoes with them for supper!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, that’s done. Natives are restless. Time for a run.
> 
> View attachment 59405



Which corker did you use?


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Which corker did you use?



Old one (Portuguese)


----------



## Rocky

I emerged from my "foxhole" to go to the grocery store yesterday. We just needed a few things and I thought I would give it a go. I was prepared to return home if the parking lot was filled and there were just too many people. I was very pleasantly surprised. The store (Meijer's) was not super busy, actually I would say less than normal for a Sunday afternoon. The shelves were well stocked except for some notable exceptions (TP, of course, paper towels, flour, any type of disinfectant which contains bleach, broccoli and sweet potatoes come to mind) and people were shopping very normally, i.e. no binge buying or hoarding that I could see. Employees were busily stocking shelves.

I would like to give a big shout out to Meijer's. Their pricing was great, many items (more than usual) were on sale and there was no evidence of them taking advantage of the situation. When I entered the store and was grabbing a cart, there was spray disinfectant and paper towels available to wipe down the handles. One thing that did occur to me is that I saw a number of husbands shopping with their wives and virtually everyone was upbeat, friendly and smiling.

I came away with a good feeling about my fellow citizens in Central Ohio.


----------



## cmason1957

My wife and I also ventured out into the world to shop yesterday (Sunday). Initial plan was to get to Costco about 30 minutes ahead of opening, get a few things there and then supplement by stopping at a grocery store. The line at Cost stretched almost the entire length of the building we sat in the car for a few minutes then decided to abandon that idea and go straight to the store. We have a choice of at least four different brands Dierbergs and Schnucks (two local chains, Dierbergs being the pricier of the two) and then Aldi and WalMart, with both stupid (sorry Super) Centers and Neighborhood Markets. We picked the Neighborhood market. Likewise, it was probably a bit less crowded than a normal Sunday morning, the shelves were mostly stocked, no bagged potatoes, little pre-shredded cheese, Mac-N-Cheese nearly empty, of course little paper products, but we have plenty of those. Folks were mostly accepting and friendly, upbeat is a great word. The workers were sweeping, cleaning, and spritzing the shelves, plenty of checkers. All in all, not a horrible shopping experience in Missouri.


----------



## Johnd

Bout to head to work, day 1 of our “Stay at Home” world. They say its a suggestion, but I’m suspecting that we’ll see enforcement, though I’m exempt. I sent most of my office home to work from there yesterday, but some of us need to be at the office. We’re ”Essential” to the “Critical Infrastructure”, and currently have 9 projects in / at hospitals, and 3 assisted / managed care facilities. Should be another new and interesting day. Stay safe and smart folks, it’s pretty bad here in LA, we probably got a big bump from Mardi Gras.


----------



## ibglowin

Stay safe John!



Johnd said:


> Bout to head to work, day 1 of our “Stay at Home” world.


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Stay safe John!



Thank you, we're doing our best!!


----------



## Kraffty

Since I have oodles of time on my hands and it's a good 6 hours till happy hour I'm practicing painting skys and bluffs. Might as well take advantage of the local scenery and see if I can get good at some type of landscape painting. I spent about three days on this one and just finished yesterday afternoon.
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

I'll be watching a Dave Matthews livestream tonight.

@Kraffty : did you get the info for that?


----------



## Kraffty

Boatboy24 said:


> I'll be watching a Dave Matthews livestream tonight.
> 
> @Kraffty : did you get the info for that?


We're hoping it'll play to our tv and sound system thru blutooth. Thanks for the reminder. He did a Paul Simon song, American Tune, I believe from home on the Jimmy Kimmel show. Very good stuff.
Mike


----------



## Rice_Guy

hours on the I pad with 5 and 7 year old grandkids who live in DC. 
Awfully hard to babysit from 14 hours away. 
Wish I was there, even knowing the risk.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> I'll be watching a Dave Matthews livestream tonight.
> 
> @Kraffty : did you get the info for that?



And it was quite amazing. A great song sounds even better when stripped down to just a guitar and a voice.


----------



## Boatboy24

Really enjoyed it. Wish he did his usual 2.5 hour set.


----------



## Kraffty

That's about as close as we'll ever get to see him in our living room.


----------



## mainshipfred

Rice_Guy said:


> hours on the I pad with 5 and 7 year old grandkids who live in DC.
> Awfully hard to babysit from 14 hours away.
> Wish I was there, even knowing the risk.



I'm in the DC area and my 1 year old grand twins are in San Diego. Way too long of a drive.


----------



## ibglowin

This looks like it might be worth a watch during quarantine. Combines BBQ and a love of wine. Just dropped today on Netflix.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> This looks like it might be worth a watch during quarantine. Combines BBQ and a love of wine. Just dropped today on Netflix.




Thanks, Mike. Will certainly check it out.


----------



## Boatboy24

Thunderstorms rolling through this morning. Got some bottles soaking. Plan to clean and delabel 3-ish cases this morning. I stumbled on an Alton Brown 'Quarantine Kitchen' video on YouTube. Didn't watch the whole thing, but it was pretty funny. Just him and his wife cooking dinner. It was her birthday and he tried to open a bottle of bubbly with the old 'scabbard' method. It didn't go well.


----------



## ibglowin

Watched this last night. Pretty good flick. Enjoyed the storyline, the real life struggles and the ending. Good quarantine watch for sure.



ibglowin said:


> This looks like it might be worth a watch during quarantine. Combines BBQ and a love of wine. Just dropped today on Netflix.


----------



## crushday

Today, taking an inventory of carboys...


----------



## stickman

Holy.....way more organized than me.


----------



## ibglowin

Thank goodness you are (just barely) under the legal limit of 200G! 



crushday said:


> Today, taking an inventory of carboys...


----------



## CDrew

crushday said:


> Today, taking an inventory of carboys...
> 
> View attachment 59594



What’s the purpose of the numbered totes?


----------



## crushday

CDrew said:


> What’s the purpose of the numbered totes?


The numbered totes are where I keep all my wine making stuff. I keep a detailed excel spreadsheet of the items in the totes. It’s the only way I can stay organized and know exactly where stuff is located when I need it.

BTW - Although I’ve been making wine like a madman, it’s not all for me. I co-own a financial advisory firm and my business partner and I spend a fortune annually giving wine as gifts to many of our clients. Four years ago, I decided I would learn how to make it. Since then I’ve been on an incessant quest to make wine better or as good as what we purchase annually and give away. Funny that I have yet to give a single bottle away to a client. But, I’m close. I have wine now that is good enough and aged long enough that I feel comfortable putting myself out there as a wine maker to my clients.

I have enough equipment now to barrel age and bottle 700+ bottles a year. Because I want the wine to be aged at least a year before it goes to a barrel, I have to have enough carboys to accommodate. I’ve developed a robust fermenting, aging and bottling regimen that is finally at full capacity. 

If you’re ever in the Seattle area, let me know. I’d be honored to meet you.


----------



## ceeaton

Waiting for the better half to wake up. Since there are very few surgeries in the Operating Room these days, she had to find something else to do within the hospital or basically get paid for a day per week of work. So she is now checking temperatures and asking questions of hospital employees as they come in for work each day/night. She worked 10pm to 6:25am last night, same tonight followed by a 2pm to 10:25pm Saturday then a 6am to 2:25pm Sunday. I'm too old to work those hours. I told her we need to make time for an in home date Sunday afternoon. I think it will be a couple glasses of wine and then she'll be asleep in my arms (not a bad thing). I gotta stay away from the baked beans tomorrow for dinner for sure.

If she doesn't get this virus I will be amazed.


----------



## wpt-me

G.F. picked up materials to make masks for a small company out of Auburn Me. 1500 sets, that she and her band of sewing 
circle to make. They will get $1.25 ea. I don't think they are surgical grade masks.

Bill


----------



## ceeaton

My wife made about 15 masks, five of them for us at home in case one of us comes down with this dreaded virus. 

I like it!

Go Eagles!


----------



## ibglowin

Back at you Craig!


----------



## ceeaton

You look like you should be going somewhere to save a damsel in distress!

You need one of those swords that they fence with.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ceeaton

I love David Bowie, just wish I was that thin...


----------



## ibglowin

I think we are both on the same pathway at the moment. Nothing like a pandemic that puts a bullseye on your back to give you extra motivation to lose that extra 15lbs! 



ceeaton said:


> I love David Bowie, just wish I was that thin...


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I think we are both on the same pathway at the moment. Nothing like a pandemic that puts a bullseye on your back to give you extra motivation to lose that extra 15lbs!


I was down to 199.0 yesterday! Lowest I've been for quite a while. They said obesity is a factor in the COVID death rate, so here's hoping we've lost enough to escape this and continue to enjoy the finer things of life. I'll drink to that!


----------



## ibglowin

I have lost 20lbs since October. Need to lose ~15lbs more. I admit I cheat on the weekend. Need to keep my sanity somehow! Stay safe!


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> I have lost 20lbs since October. Need to lose ~15lbs more. I admit I cheat on the weekend. Need to keep my sanity somehow! Stay safe!


I've lost 20 since December. I wouldn't be surprised if I had the Covid stuff which started all of this weight loss. Couldn't smell anything and had absolutely no appetite. Didn't even want to drink beer or wine (the horror)! My nephew just had it and tested positive, but he's in his early 20's, swimmer, incredible shape, almost as good looking as I am..etc, etc. If I could get down to 175 I'd be ecstatic, but my doc only wants me to go to 190 and hang around there. Something about being old and needing weight in case I get really sick. What does he know?


----------



## ibglowin

Mrs IB went out to visit the kids and grand baby in early Feb. Our granddaughter has been in daycare since 6mo and is now 2YO. She has brought home the "Virus de jour" every week since she has been there. Mrs IB started running a fever and had a cough for 3 days while out there but was never in any respiratory distress. I picked her up at the airport but kept my distance and never got sick. She goes to the grocery store now and I stay home going crazy..... Except for walking the Golden's every day!


----------



## ceeaton

Hardest part for me, though I'm normally a quiet person (yeah right), is not interacting with someone who is not a family member. I went to the grocery store today but noticed that 1) most people were wearing masks (didn't realize I was suppose to, got scolded by my better half) and 2) most people were quite edgy and in a foul mood. I attribute that to many being sequestered to our houses for long periods of time, because normally people are quite cordial around these parts.

I've found that I occasionally, before imbibing, will drive the car around our lovely lake community just to be able to drive and go somewhere different for a change (and get out of the house). I should be doing more projects around the house, but for the first week or so I was quite depressed. I'm finding my rhythm now and starting about five projects at the same time, four of which I will struggle to finish, but it makes me happy so screw it.

I did offer to walk the neighbors dog the other day just so I could do something different. Can't have pets with my wife being semi asthmatic. Plus I'm the one who either had to change the litter or feed the pet on a daily basis.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Back at you Craig!
> 
> View attachment 59785


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 59786


Now Jim, are you the smaller stature guy standing on the hand, or the tall swashbuckling dude with the goblet of wine?

What am I thinking? Duh.

I'll drink to that!


----------



## ibglowin

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 59786


----------



## crushday

30 hours ago I installed a nuk into my new hive (flowhive.com). This afternoon it was a balmy 55 degrees and the bees where relatively active. I was watching them leave and return and the foragers were full of pollen upon return. 

Pic is from 6pm and life there has settled in for the night. 

Can anyone say mead?


----------



## mainshipfred

It looks like everyone is enjoying their time off with all the activity here. Fortunately work hasn't slowed down much for me. We are allowing more time between trades to avoid (as much as possible) too much of a close proximity of the workers. The biggest problem I have is the porta john. There is no hand sanitizer to be found so we just keep a box of gloves outside.


----------



## Arne

Looks like we are going to be making masks for the local hospital. Have recieved special material for them and have the plans to make them. Arne.


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching Nats/Cardinals game 1. I miss baseball.


----------



## ibglowin

This new MLB "Phoenix Proposal" looks interesting......



Boatboy24 said:


> Watching Nats/Cardinals game 1. I miss baseball.


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> This new MLB "Phoenix Proposal" looks interesting......



I'm up in the air but what I'm hearing is there are more against it than for it.


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> This new MLB "Phoenix Proposal" looks interesting......



C'mon, this is a wine forum. Be careful with your acronyms. Is this a new sort of Malo Lactic Bacterium that rises from the ashes of the last fermentation?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> This new MLB "Phoenix Proposal" looks interesting......



It'll be interesting to see what the players union says about separating them from their families for 6 months. Granted, they're on the road for half the season already, but this would double that time.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> It'll be interesting to see what the players union says about separating them from their families for 6 months. Granted, they're on the road for half the season already, but this would double that time.



Their kids aren't in school so there is no reason they couldn't bring their families with them. The thing I wonder is where are they all going to live even if we are just talking about the players.


----------



## ibglowin

They may be able to score a deal or two on all those empty Air BNB's that make up half of Scottsdale, AZ these days......



mainshipfred said:


> The thing I wonder is where are they all going to live even if we are just talking about the players.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Their kids aren't in school so there is no reason they couldn't bring their families with them. The thing I wonder is where are they all going to live even if we are just talking about the players.



I figure every hotel in the country is dying for more customers at this point. But yes, we're talking a lot of people when you start to add players, coaches, staff, etc. - not to mention the required media to film, comment and broadcast.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> I figure every hotel in the country is dying for more customers at this point. But yes, we're talking a lot of people when you start to add players, coaches, staff, etc. - not to mention the required media to film, comment and broadcast.



Heck, I didn't even think of the coaches, staff and media. Plus there will be more media than normal for local broadcasts.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> This new MLB "Phoenix Proposal" looks interesting......



Here's one player's perspective. Granted, Zimm is in a unique situation. 15 years into his career - all with the same team, he's been an all star, he's a World Series champ. Were it not for the fact that he and the Nats agreed to a one year deal, he'd probably be retired now. But I'm sure there are other players with families who have similar feelings.


*Nats' Ryan Zimmerman's AP diary: Is baseball that important?*
EDITOR’S NOTE: Ryan Zimmerman is a two-time All-Star infielder who has played 15 years in the majors, all with the Washington Nationals. He holds most of the team’s career hitting records, and his two homers and seven RBIs last postseason helped the Nationals win their first World Series. With baseball on hold because of the coronavirus pandemic, Zimmerman occasionally will offer his thoughts -- as told to AP Sports Writer Howard Fendrich -- while waiting for the 2020 season to begin. This is the second installment.
---
Putting every team in Arizona in May? There would be so many variables and so many things that would have to be worked out that it’s hard to fathom that it would work.
One example: I get to the field at 2 o’clock to play a 7 o’clock game at night. If we’re not going to be able to have any crossover between teams, then say we’re playing Game 3 of a tripleheader at Chase Field that day -- how much time do they have between games to disinfect the entire clubhouse?
Do I have a locker? Or do I just show up with my uniform on, AAU travel ball style? And then I just go right out to the field with my bag to start the game? Then you’re going to have people getting hurt.
We don’t get there at 2 o’clock for a 7 o’clock game just to get a chance to hang out with our friends. We have a whole process that we go through to prepare and get our bodies ready to play so we don’t get injured.
Also: People forget that we’re actually human beings.
I have my third child due in June. If this “bubble” in Arizona was going to happen starting in May, you’re trying to tell me I’m not going to be able to be with my wife and see my kid until October?
I’m going to go four or five months without seeing my kid when it’s born? I can tell you right now that’s not going to happen.
Not many people have to go through that, nor should they.
Then you might get people who would say, “Oh, well, then someone else who doesn’t have kids will play.” The more things that happen like that, then you have to worry about the product on the field.
I know everything’s being done by everyone in good faith. We want to play; we want to give people something to watch on TV; people love sports.
But you’ve got to consider the human element. Maybe pump the brakes a little bit. Maybe this wasn’t supposed to be leaked yet. I don’t know if we’re at the point to set this sort of thing up yet.
This virus situation is obviously bigger than sports. Bigger than anything. People’s lives and health take precedence over everything.
Would it be nice to have baseball on or something for people to watch on TV? It actually could keep people inside a little bit more, so it could help with the quarantine and getting people to follow the rules a little bit more.
So I think the thought process of trying to get sports back is a good idea for the mental health of the country. People love watching sports, so to give them that would be great.
It’s just you’ve got to kind of check the temperature of everything going on.
Look, all of us want to play. That’s what we do: We play baseball. You wouldn’t ask a single person and have him say, “I want the season to be canceled” or “I want to continue to not play.”
But you have to be sensitive to people dying and people having family members in intensive care.
And you have to think: Is it really that important to figure out how to play baseball right now?


----------



## Kraffty

I've been back at the drawing table the last couple of days... well pretty much everyday ... but here's my latest painting. From a photo of a building in the historical section of Tucson AZ.



Mike


----------



## wpt-me

Watching it snow again, supposed to get 8 to 10 inches, bah humbug.

Bill


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


>




Could possibly be my all time favorite song.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> Could possibly be my all time favorite song.


She does a great job, I like the Eagles version.


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> She does a great job, I like the Eagles version.



I'm kinda of partial to hers. Must have saw her 5 or 6 times with the Eagles, Flying Burrito Brothers, Pure Prairie League and one time Emmylou Harris sang with her.


----------



## Ted Brumleve

Was going to bottle Riesling today, but sucked up too much of the lees when transferring out of the carboy. So clean out the carboy, rack back into it and try again Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## ibglowin

I like them both. In the last year or two I have (re)purchased both albums on vinyl. If you have not seen the CNN doucumentary on Linda Ronstadt I highly recommend it. You can also find it on the CNN App for FireTV etc. for free. She actually had Don Henley and Glenn Frey in her band for about a year before they dropped out to form the Eagles. Also check out the History of the Eagles for an eye opening documentary on the rise and struggles of an iconic band over the years.









'Linda Ronstadt: The Sound of My Voice' - CNN


In this documentary, Linda Ronstadt guides viewers through her youth in Tucson singing Mexican canciones with her family; her folk days as a co-founder of the Stone Poneys; and her reign as the "queen of country rock" in the '70s and '80s. Ultimately, her powerful singing voice was stilled by...




www.cnn.com


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> I like them both. In the last year or two I have (re)purchased both albums on vinyl. If you have not seen the CNN doucumentary on Linda Ronstadt I highly recommend it. You can also find it on the CNN App for FireTV etc. for free. She actually had Don Henley and Glen Fry in her band for about a year before they dropped out to form the Eagles. Also check out the History of the Eagles for an eye opening documentary on the rise and struggles of an iconic band over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Linda Ronstadt: The Sound of My Voice' - CNN
> 
> 
> In this documentary, Linda Ronstadt guides viewers through her youth in Tucson singing Mexican canciones with her family; her folk days as a co-founder of the Stone Poneys; and her reign as the "queen of country rock" in the '70s and '80s. Ultimately, her powerful singing voice was stilled by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com



I didn't see the Linda Ronstadt documentary but the history of the Eagles I could watch over and over.


----------



## ibglowin

What I found the most impressive was that she held her own way back then in a completely male dominated industry. At every turn of her career she never let anyone call the shots but her. When she started putting out all the different genre's of music (Nelson Riddle Orchestra, Spanish Cancionnes etc) her record label threatened to drop her and said this won't sell....... Then of course when album after album went Platinum they were all acting like it was their idea to begin with......



mainshipfred said:


> I didn't see the Linda Ronstadt documentary but the history of the Eagles I could watch over and over.


----------



## Johnd

Ted Brumleve said:


> Was going to bottle Riesling today, but sucked up too much of the lees when transferring out of the carboy. So clean out the carboy, rack back into it and try again Monday or Tuesday.



It happens...but that’s the right thing to do if you want your wine to look it’s best!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Ted Brumleve said:


> Was going to bottle Riesling today, but sucked up too much of the lees when transferring out of the carboy. So clean out the carboy, rack back into it and try again Monday or Tuesday.



Been there, done that. Look on the bright side - you get to spend more time with your wine.


----------



## mainshipfred

Going to clean, tune up and lube the C/D and presses to get ready for the S. African coming in a couple weeks.
Have about 5 cases of bottles soaking to de-label, sanitize, sort and put back in cases. 
Make sulfite adjustments to the barrels that were tested last week.

Sure is nice to have a time consuming hobby when there is nothing else to do.


----------



## JustJoe

Locked in the house watching the snow accumulate


----------



## mainshipfred

Smoking some ribs today. This is our 3rd attempt at smoking. First was a brisket portion then by4a pork but. They were just OK. I hear ribs are a little easier.


----------



## mainshipfred

The ribs just didn't turn out. Kept a pretty consistent 250* fire for 4 hours. I must have had the thick end too close and burnt this side while the middle and small end never got done. 170 meat temp at the thick end and 140 middle and end. Put them in the oven and they seemed to get done. Would anyone think less of me if I bought a pellet smoker, the stick smoker is really hard.


----------



## cmason1957

mainshipfred said:


> The ribs just didn't turn out. Kept a pretty consistent 250* fire for 4 hours. I must have had the thick end too close and burnt this side while the middle and small end never got done. 170 meat temp at the thick end and 140 middle and end. Put them in the oven and they seemed to get done. Would anyone think less of me if I bought a pellet smoker, the stick smoker is really hard.



I certainly wouldn't, I use the heretical electric smoker. I really do like that it keeps a CONSTANT temp just like an oven. Once it gets to temp it is +/- 10 degrees, which is close enough for me. Smoke comes from chunks of wood.


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> The ribs just didn't turn out. Kept a pretty consistent 250* fire for 4 hours. I must have had the thick end too close and burnt this side while the middle and small end never got done. 170 meat temp at the thick end and 140 middle and end. Put them in the oven and they seemed to get done. Would anyone think less of me if I bought a pellet smoker, the stick smoker is really hard.



When I'm feeling lazy or the weather isn't that great outside, the ribs get "finished" in the oven. Put 'em on the Primo for 1.5 hours to smoke em hard at 225, then wrap in foil for an oven ride at 250 for 2.5 - 3 hours. Take them out, cut racks into rib pairs, brush sauce on, and back into the oven for 10 minutes. They come out great every time.


----------



## ibglowin

Did you wrap at all? Wrapping is essential to get that fall off the bone consistency. You didn't mention if these were baby backs or spare ribs. spare ribs take longer than BB's for sure. Did you spritz? I have an old offset stick burner that I keep around just in case I need to cook for an army but in reality I have not used it in probably 10 years as it leaks air all over the place and I could never keep a consistent temp. I would not waste my money on a pellet smoker. Been looking at them for quite some time and they just seem to be more problem than what they are worth. Moving parts (auger) that break or stick when pellet's get any moisture in them, circuit boards that fry, breakers that trip....... then the meat comes out with little to no smoke flavor, no smoke ring, no bark. 

I would go with a Kamado of sorts if you can swing it. Lots of brands out there. The new Louisiana Grill (Pit Boss) available at Costco this year looks excellent. Kamado Joe also excellent but a bit pricey like the Big Green Egg's or El Primo. If you don't want to go that route look at one of the new 26" Weber Kettle grills. Big enough to cook a brisket on one side and fire on the other side.



mainshipfred said:


> The ribs just didn't turn out. Kept a pretty consistent 250* fire for 4 hours. I must have had the thick end too close and burnt this side while the middle and small end never got done. 170 meat temp at the thick end and 140 middle and end. Put them in the oven and they seemed to get done. Would anyone think less of me if I bought a pellet smoker, the stick smoker is really hard.


----------



## mainshipfred

ibglowin said:


> Did you wrap at all? Wrapping is essential to get that fall off the bone consistency. You didn't mention if these were baby backs or spare ribs. spare ribs take longer than BB's for sure. Did you spritz? I have an old offset stick burner that I keep around just in case I need to cook for an army but in reality I have not used it in probably 10 years as it leaks air all over the place and I could never keep a consistent temp. I would not waste my money on a pellet smoker. Been looking at them for quite some time and they just seem to be more problem than what they are worth. Moving parts (auger) that break or stick when pellet's get any moisture in them, circuit boards that fry, breakers that trip....... then the meat comes out with little to no smoke flavor, no smoke ring, no bark.
> 
> I would go with a Kamado of sorts if you can swing it. Lots of brands out there. The new Louisiana Grill (Pit Boss) available at Costco this year looks excellent. Kamado Joe also excellent but a bit pricey like the Big Green Egg's or El Primo. If you don't wan to go that route look at one of the new 26" Weber Kettle grills. Big enough to cook a brisket on one side and fire on the other side.



They were called extra meaty spare ribs. I didn't wrap them until it was too late did spritz along the was though. Yep, mine leaks like a sieve.


----------



## Ted Brumleve

Did whole beer can chickens on a 26" kettle works well. Fire on the opposite side. Started in the morning and left it alone all day. Ready to eat at sundown after a day on the lake. 
And whole turkeys on the vertical gas smoker beats staying up all night for the Thanksgiving bird. Small Boston Butt above it to drip its fat down over the bird.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> The ribs just didn't turn out. Kept a pretty consistent 250* fire for 4 hours. I must have had the thick end too close and burnt this side while the middle and small end never got done. 170 meat temp at the thick end and 140 middle and end. Put them in the oven and they seemed to get done. Would anyone think less of me if I bought a pellet smoker, the stick smoker is really hard.



Stick burners are probably the toughest. A pellet pooper is probably simplest. In between would be something like a Kamado or, for a lot less money, a Weber Smoky Mountain. The latter two use charcoal and take very little to learn - almost set it and forget it simplicity.


----------



## ibglowin

Woke up to this............




Its 32F now with about a 20MPH wind. Just got back from walking the Golden's. Did not see another human being on my walk. Can't imagine why. Tomorrow's low will be in the low 20's more than likely. I hold off pruning as long as I can in hopes things stay dormant as long as possible. Luckily things are still closed up tight with the Marquette just starting to push a bit. No Apricots this year. ☹


----------



## bstnh1

mainshipfred said:


> The ribs just didn't turn out. Kept a pretty consistent 250* fire for 4 hours. I must have had the thick end too close and burnt this side while the middle and small end never got done. 170 meat temp at the thick end and 140 middle and end. Put them in the oven and they seemed to get done. Would anyone think less of me if I bought a pellet smoker, the stick smoker is really hard.


I have a Weber Smokey Mountain (18") and I love it. It'll hold a steady temperature for hours with no fussing. I do my ribs at 225 for 6 - 9 hours - the meat temperature has to hit 190 - 205 or they will definitely wind up tough.


----------



## mainshipfred

Received my wine bags today.


----------



## Kraffty

Still painting and drawing most days, But I have a couple of customers that want me to do a couple of commercial design projects starting monday. In the mean time, just finished this watercolor today. It's the Mission San Xavier del bac outside of Tucson. Can always use a paying job from time to time.... just not too much of my time.....
Mike


----------



## sour_grapes

I love the sense of light you are conveying. Looking at the cacti in the foreground almost makes me squint!


----------



## subseageorge

Waiting for my primary fermentation 4 days to be over so i can strain my wine into a Demijon.


----------



## mainshipfred

It's our 35th anniversary today so I'm surprising my wife with a catered dinner from a company that catered a Valentine's dinner we had at a winery. Argentina flank steak with roasted veggies, Arugula salad with peaches, pecans and honey raspberry dressing and a chocoberries cake. She'll probably get made at me since we were supposed to have agreed to not do anything.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> She'll probably get mad at me


 
Or not! Congrats, Fred and Mrs. Mainship.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> It's our 35th anniversary today so I'm surprising my wife with a catered dinner from a company that catered a Valentine's dinner we had at a winery. Argentina flank steak with roasted veggies, Arugula salad with peaches, pecans and honey raspberry dressing and a chocoberries cake. She'll probably get made at me since we were supposed to have agreed to not do anything.



That sounds delicious, Fred! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## ceeaton

What is my wife doing today? She's taking out her frustrations on a ship/fort/play area that someone gave us 15 years ago when their kids got older. It was built by an Amish guy and so well built that it's been a pain to take down. She like many other front line workers, including those in retail, has to deal with selfish people all week long, then come home to me. Not an easy task for sure. She is not one to work in the yard much, but she is enjoying this demolition project immensely. I just keep feeding her a beer every hour or so and she keeps ripping away! 

Taken with an old 2002 digital camera with a great zoom feature (Carl Zeiss lens), so she never knew I took the shot (or she would have given me the finger).


----------



## Boatboy24

Just a plug for an artist I've come to really enjoy. I mentioned him on the What's for Dinner thread, but he'll be on Billy Joel's feed on Tuesday.


----------



## ceeaton

Friday will start my 6th week of working from home. I'm kinda enjoying it (the first two weeks I was rather depressed for some reason). I try and take a break on the hour, every hour to stretch my legs and look at something other than a computer screen. Could tell this morning around 5 am it was going to be a nice morning, the birds were singing just a little louder than normal (maybe it was 'cause I cleaned my ears yesterday). The image is my vantage point when I'm taking a break. Coffee and phone go on the Weber grill side table. Hope y'all are finding ways of coping with this ongoing situation. Take a little time to enjoy the hopefully less hectic pace of life.

I think I need to retire.


----------



## Kraffty

It's a good time to be retired, that's for sure. Here's the total of my accomplishments for the last three days.


Mike


----------



## DizzyIzzy

Kraffty said:


> It's a good time to be retired, that's for sure. Here's the total of my accomplishments for the last three days.
> View attachment 60554
> 
> Mike


That is beautiful!! A God-given talent that I wish I had.


----------



## Rice_Guy

_corona lock down is like being retired, I am amazed at the creativity that I see from run of the mill neighbors when they don’t have to produce for a boss_


ceeaton said:


> . . . Take a little time to enjoy the hopefully less hectic pace of life. I think I need to retire





Kraffty said:


> It's a good time to be retired, that's for sure. Here's the total of my accomplishments for the last three days.
> View attachment 60554
> 
> Mike


_WOW Mike, that picture makes me dream of being in my 20’s , , , _


----------



## ceeaton

Now that my hours have been cut to 20 or less per week, I'll have some time to weed and move a few more perennials. Been making some new beds in the front yard where there used to be a mass of juniper bushes. Once the stumps got removed (a two year process, helps when they are finally dead) I planted some grass and started relocating plants. First picture, other than the lilac on the left, are irises from picture #3 and echinacea (purple coneflower) from the back beds that will soon be grass (too much shade now that the trees have grown). Split a few sedum (also from the back) but should have transplanted them last fall or earlier this Spring). Irises in #2 where moved last year after flowering from picture #3. Gladiolas will pop up right against the foundation and break up the porch railing a bit. Also rescued some day lilies from under the Japanese maple to the left. Mounds of blue fescue are replacing the irises that were moved (atlas spruce starting to shade them too much). Picture #4 is a bit of everything with a perennial purple salvia towards the back of the image (started from seed last year so didn't bloom too much, hoping for more blooms this year). Fun to be home and actually start making the yard look somewhat attractive. Time for some weed and feed this weekend (try to avoid chemicals but the weeds are getting too thick).


----------



## Kraffty

that's going to be nice when it fills in a bit. 
Mike


----------



## crushday

@mainshipfred - happy anniversary! Sounds like you scored a few points today! Good job!!


----------



## crushday

Today, I filtered and bottled 150 bottles of wine:

1. Fume Blanc (WE)
2. RJS Italian Valapola
3. RJS RQ3
4. MV Ardente
5. MV Pinot Noir
6. RJS Super Tuscan

I normally use my Buon Vino Jet filler but today I thought I would employ my AIO pump to fill the bottles. Although it took a while to get used to, it was actually faster to use in the long run than the BV.

I pressure washed my barrels and steam cleaned them with my new steamer. Pretty slick.

It was a full 9 hours from start to finish, including clean up. Here are a few pics from the day...


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, that is a good long day!


----------



## crushday

Here’s me enjoying the Fume’ Blanc...


----------



## hounddawg

arcticsid said:


> Today I am learrning how to hobble around with one foot. drinking and crutches could be a scary combo
> 
> Trying to procure the rest of the materials need to build a wheelchair ramp for a old timer here who is a disabled vet and can't wait any longer for the VA to help him, so with the Disabled Vaets of America I will find the materials needed. I am hoping not to have to build it myself but I will if I have to.
> 
> Need to get to the brew shop and get the yeast to pitch into my cranberry/pomegranite, it is past the pectin stage and is waiting to begin to bubble.
> 
> Sharpening up the snow shovel, feels like snow for sure in the air. My money is on the eight, I may not win this year but I think I am going to come close.
> 
> Got bad news today about a young friend(18 yo) that was killed in a car accident last month, not sure how I was the last to know but I was. Need to deal with his Mom and their family. On top of that the mom is terminally ill and there are many other problems facing them. Time to be a true Alaskan and step up and see where I can help.
> 
> Got gallons of cran/pomegranite on the counter that needs to be moved. Guess i didn't think about that when I mixed it all up. It's damn sure not going on the frig!!!LOL
> may god bless that family, and may god bless you and you family as well. and thank you for your service sir,
> Dawg
> What am I doing today? I am giving my thanks that I woke up alive and healthy today and that I can hope that those in my family and those I call my friends are doing okay. I also prayed that if there was anythng I could do to help any of them, that the strength would be sent my way.
> 
> Take Care,
> Troy


----------



## Johnd

Just finished setting up and filling the anniversary aquarium wifey got for me last weekend. It’ll be a few days running before it clears up and is ready for inhabitants, but it’s already a soothing addition. So many new things to relearn in the aquarium world these days.......


----------



## carpcellars

crushday said:


> Today, I filtered and bottled 150 bottles of wine:
> 
> 1. Fume Blanc (WE)
> 2. RJS Italian Valapola
> 3. RJS RQ3
> 4. MV Ardente
> 5. MV Pinot Noir
> 6. RJS Super Tuscan
> 
> I normally use my Buon Vino Jet filler but today I thought I would employ my AIO pump to fill the bottles. Although it took a while to get used to, it was actually faster to use in the long run than the BV.
> 
> I pressure washed my barrels and steam cleaned them with my new steamer. Pretty slick.
> 
> It was a full 9 hours from start to finish, including clean up. Here are a few pics from the day...
> 
> View attachment 60580
> View attachment 60581
> View attachment 60582
> View attachment 60583
> View attachment 60584
> View attachment 60585
> View attachment 60586
> View attachment 60587
> View attachment 60588


It’s always satisfying day working at this avocation we all have. Great multipurpose crates there. How many bottles does one hold?


----------



## crushday

carpcellars said:


> How many bottles does one hold?



Each of those crates hold 25 bottles. Each barrel provides 28-29 bottles, typically. I hold what doesn’t fit into a crate out and store them differently and I crack one open every little bit as tasters. Here’s a picture of my “cellar”. The newly bottled get stored on the bottom and I cycle everything up a rung as new is added. Once it’s on shelf #4, it’s ready for full consumption. But honestly, I pull from shelf #3 occasionally too. I need to restock my rack on the right and, pulled the wine to go there but I was too tired yesterday to do that.


----------



## ibglowin

Fresh or Salt? Looks good!



Johnd said:


> Just finished setting up and filling the anniversary aquarium wifey got for me last weekend. It’ll be a few days running before it clears up and is ready for inhabitants, but it’s already a soothing addition. So many new things to relearn in the aquarium world these days.......


----------



## Johnd

ibglowin said:


> Fresh or Salt? Looks good!


Fresh, thoughI do use a smidge of salt in it, African Cichlids like a bit.


----------



## ceeaton

Always seems like I'm taking pictures of my wife working...becoming a common theme here. 

Last Summer she stripped the paint from an old dresser than friends gave us. Then she didn't have me move it into the garage, so I figured she was trying to weather it a bit. Today she asked if I had a sander with medium and fine papers, which I did. Then she went to work. She says her arms are still vibrating, so I'm thinking of trying to take advantage of that later this evening.

For a cheap piece of furniture, it cleaned up pretty well. Now time for me to find a stain that matches my Son's bed. I'll get a dark one and we'll do it on the back or something. You never know how it will look until you try some. Not even sure what type of wood this dresser is made of.


----------



## Rice_Guy

@ceeaton The look is knot free pine. The typical dresser today is chip board and has a life measured in weeks. That one is real wood and your kids can count the decades.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

crushday said:


> Each of those crates hold 25 bottles. Each barrel provides 28-29 bottles, typically. I hold what doesn’t fit into a crate out and store them differently and I crack one open every little bit as tasters. Here’s a picture of my “cellar”. The newly bottled get stored on the bottom and I cycle everything up a rung as new is added. Once it’s on shelf #4, it’s ready for full consumption. But honestly, I pull from shelf #3 occasionally too. I need to restock my rack on the right and, pulled the wine to go there but I was too tired yesterday to do that.
> 
> View attachment 60645


Where do you pick up your crates(online or at a store) ?


----------



## crushday

@Darrell Hawley To answer your question, it's both. I get them at HomeDepot (approximately $12 each) and they are typically shipped to/picked up the store for free. Meaning, they don't have them in stock at my store. Others I have gotten on Amazon for roughly the same price.

For me, it's a great storage solution as I don't have a ton of space to work with presently. When I'm able to increase my storage, I'll continue using the rectangular milk crates.


----------



## crushday

All ready for church...Communion Sunday!


----------



## ceeaton

crushday said:


> All ready for church...Communion Sunday!


My wife and I attend (virtually) a UMC and only celebrate communion once a month (used to do it every week in the Episcopal church where I grew up). Last month we almost broke out the wine but ended up using the tea and coffee we were drinking. I like the tortilla chips, that's a nice touch!


----------



## ceeaton

Finally got at least one shallow pass on one of the garden plots today. Usually I would have had it tilled a month ago and the peas would be climbing up some pea brush, but it has been really wet this Spring. Guess it is better than being too dry. One perk of "working so much" from home is that I get time to break off and do small projects. I still have to clean the clods of dirt off the rototiller wheels, which usually tells me it was still just a bit too wet. But with a few days of rain coming up, I took my chances. I'll do a few deeper passes, maybe at the end of next week after a few days of sunshine, depending on the extent of the rains coming.


----------



## Ted Brumleve

Put a second coat of bottom paint on the boat.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just passing this along, in case anyone is looking for something to do tonight.


----------



## crushday

Getting ready to ferment 700 pounds of frozen grapes. Cleaned up my ferment pots today, transferred 80 gallons of wine to long term storage to make room and did some cellar management. And, had 7 client meetings over zoom in between. I’m bushed.

Gonna have a glass or two...


----------



## Kraffty

Started a frame up restoration of my 2004 AOG gas grill.  In 2005, picking up some printing negs at a small business, I saw a going out of business sale at a fireplace and BBQ store. I went in and asked where are your BBQ's and the guy said there it is. He just had one 36" Stainless AOG grill and wanted 750.00 for it. At the time Lori and I hadn't been together long, we were working at paying off the debts of our previous marriages so I left empty handed. On the way home I called her and told her how cool this grill was but didn't buy it and she said, you want it, turn around and go get it now. It's been used and abused relentlessly for 15 years. It's shown it age but still cooks great. Fast Forward to now. I have natural gas already piped to the deck and started looking at kits to convert the grill from propane. I also, for giggles, I thought maybe I'll just buy a new one and looked them up (I've never even thought about what they might cost before now). The replacement for this model - still being made as is - is around 3,800.00. The replacement Spark generators, gas orifices, hoses and regulator all came to about 160.00 so it's a no brainer. Especially considering that everything on this is stainless steel, from the base to the firebox to the burners, deflectors and grates are still solid and can be polished back to almost new looking. As I've said about many project - I've got more time than money - so I've got a new project. I'll be sure to take some pics once it's updated, cleaned, assembled and up on the deck in time for summer. It gets used as an outdoor oven a lot during the summer.

s on
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24

Love it, Mike! I've got a parts list together for my 2013 Genesis that I'm going to update once I'm back to working again. When you buy quality, you only cry once!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Someone was selling (4) 3-gal, (1) 5-gal and (1) 6-gal carboys for $50, but it was 102 miles away from Green Bay, Wi. Wife says it would be a nice trip and we need to finally get out. So off we went and they also gave us rhubarb that she picked as I loaded up the carboys. Cutting up the rhubarb and strawberries now for a nice pie for mothers day. It will be a nice day to stay indoors ( high of 45, windy and 60% of snow). Spring should be just around the corner somewhere.


----------



## Kraffty

We once did a similar 100 mile trip to save a couple of dollars on some winemaking equipment. Met some nice people, made a field trip of it and visited a park. Was a great outing. Sounds like yours was worth it too!
Mike


----------



## Kraffty

BBQ is cleaned up and just waiting on my parts to come in. Didn't get quite back to brand new but fairly close, adding about 20 dollars in cleaners and a 30 pack of beer I'd say I'll have 200.00 total invested plus 3 days of labor. Not like I could be out doing anything else anyway.



Time to clean the deck and start planning a menu!
Mike


----------



## mainshipfred

Kraffty said:


> BBQ is cleaned up and just waiting on my parts to come in. Didn't get quite back to brand new but fairly close, adding about 20 dollars in cleaners and a 30 pack of beer I'd say I'll have 200.00 total invested plus 3 days of labor. Not like I could be out doing anything else anyway.
> View attachment 61042
> View attachment 61043
> 
> Time to clean the deck and start planning a menu!
> Mike



Wish mine looked that good, both the grille and the deck


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Kraffty said:


> BBQ is cleaned up and just waiting on my parts to come in. Didn't get quite back to brand new but fairly close, adding about 20 dollars in cleaners and a 30 pack of beer I'd say I'll have 200.00 total invested plus 3 days of labor. Not like I could be out doing anything else anyway.
> View attachment 61042
> View attachment 61043
> 
> Time to clean the deck and start planning a menu!
> Mike


Good job, I would have swore it would take 2 full 24pk of beer to get that done.


----------



## sour_grapes

Darrell Hawley said:


> Good job, I would have swore it would take 2 full 24pk of beer to get that done.



Don't tell anyone, but Mike @Kraffty is a bit frugal...


----------



## Kraffty

Don't tell anyone, but Mike @Kraffty is a bit frugal... 

That's like saying Paul is a bit intelligent.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> Don't tell anyone, but Mike @Kraffty is a bit frugal...
> 
> That's like saying Paul is a bit intelligent.....




Awww, pshaw. I try to be self-effacing, but I am not very good at it... 

How about this: They are BOTH incorrect! 

In all seriousness, I can attest that Mike is very generous. My car bears a vinyl graphic that Mike designed, made, and gave freely to me! Woot!


----------



## ceeaton

Mine does too, just don't know how I'm gonna get the window removed and put it on the next late model car I end up having to buy!


----------



## ibglowin

Better than being self-defecating by a long shot!


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> Better than being self-defecating by a long shot!



Sadly, I am sure that will come in time!


----------



## patrikthehun

Elderflowers have been soaking for 4 days now with some lemon zest. Adding sugar and acid today, 1.085 and ph 3.4 is the target. Then let the yeast do their thing.


----------



## Rice_Guy

_Getting ready to pick rhurbarb _


. . _la NOVIA . . . _


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Rice_Guy said:


> _Getting ready to pick rhurbarb _
> View attachment 61100
> 
> . . _la NOVIA . . . _


Nice crop, it will last all year.


----------



## Boatboy24

My youngest has been saving cash and gift cards so he (well, we) can build him a PC. His birthday was a couple weeks ago and he came away with almost enough to build a pretty nice unit. A little bargain shopping and one small part swap and we got it done. Ordered the parts today and everything should be in by this time next week. Looks like we'll have ourselves a nice little Memorial Day weekend project.


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey and I took a longer than normal walk which set up for a rushed cook for dinner. Sat down and wondered, we need a fire pit or something. Used the bottom of the Weber bullet and gathered some twigs/branches that I was too lazy to take back to the pile in the back yard. Worked out well. Wife and I got to have some really good conversations. 

Had an amazing conversation with a member here, up the them whether they share or not. Conversations that happen at our house stay at our house unless the other individual wants to share. I value when someone from this forum takes time to get to know me and my wife over the phone. Just nice to hear a voice and associate it with a name.

Warmest night I can remember since last Summer. Drizzling a bit but the fire is going strong and my wife and I continue to connect better than we have in years. Kinda starting to like this getting stuck at home thing.


----------



## Boatboy24

Nice to see a fire. Our neighborhood has a weekly yard debris pickup from April through November. With COVID, they aren't doing that right now. But with plenty of time on my hands, I've been trimming things back and getting the yard looking a little better than I normally can this time of year, due to baseball. I've got a small pile of 'stuff' that has been drying for a couple weeks now and plan to light up the fire pit next weekend. It's a Weber, of course.


----------



## ceeaton

Second night in a row for a small fire in the driveway. Guess we have to get one of these fancy portable fire pits. Wifey wanted to buy me something for our anniversary tomorrow, but I think I'm too late at suggesting it (still curious what she bought me). Got the makings for smores, I'll watch the kids (including one neighbor kid) make them as I slurp a homemade beer. Maybe I can continue my diet starting Monday, LOL.


----------



## ceeaton

I think this is becoming a habit. Got dinner done early. Wifey had a nasty day in the OR, lots of potential COVID exposure. She needs to unwind. Brought her computer out to the garage (aka Craig's haven) and I started up a small fire. Always helps down the road if we connect now and I actually listen (yes, I can listen) to help diffuse her emotions. Of course I'm allowed a beer if I'm acting as counselor, I think that is fair, isn't it?


----------



## Kraffty

Finished up refurbishing the grill today - success! Friday I received and installed the regulator and hose and connected up to the natural gas. I also received my new nozzles, but, the three main burner jets didn't fit my 2004 style valves. "Thinking swiftly" he said.... actually it occurred to me that I was going to convert no matter what and the old jets were history anyway so why not just match the spec. hole size and drill them out. It worked out really well after a few slow and cautious attempts I ended up drilling and re-drilling to a diameter .015" larger than the mfg. specs listed. Maybe my altitude or age of the grill but at spec. the grill wouldn't stay lit on low and had a hard time holding a consistent flame around all three burners. Adjusting the air shutters on the burners, low flame adjustments on valves and drilling (cleaning) out all 570 holes on the burners, yes I counted, it now burns great on high or low settings. Lastly installed the ignitors and all sparkers light on command now. I did use it all weekend starting with a lighter though.

Friday night I also had the pleasure of an hour and a half long happy hour and gab session with @ceeaton , Craig and his wife Barbara. Really an enjoyable and fast 90 minutes covering so many topics I can hardly remember them all. A whole bunch of lite beers may have had something to do with that also. Anyway he's offered some tutorials and advice when I try my hand at some beer making and hopefully it's something I can try soon. I feel an actual connection to a number of you and finally having a voice to voice conversation was neat, almost felt like talking to an old buddy. 

On to the search for the next project but first up to the deck for happy hour!


Mike


----------



## ceeaton

You can build me a grill anytime! 570 holes seems like a lot though.

Barb and I enjoyed the conversation as well, and there were many topics that I may have to be reminded on as well. We had so much fun we are burning a mini bon fire and watching our youngest daughter make smores, again. Can't seem to get my wife to have one, maybe she had too much ice cream last night!

Offer always open on beer making discussions, hoping to pick up a 55 lb of pale malt this week if my UC payment comes through, because as you know, beer is food!


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> Finished up refurbishing the grill today - success! Friday I received and installed the regulator and hose and connected up to the natural gas. I also received my new nozzles, but, the three main burner jets didn't fit my 2004 style valves. "Thinking swiftly" he said.... actually it occurred to me that I was going to convert no matter what and the old jets were history anyway so why not just match the spec. hole size and drill them out. It worked out really well after a few slow and cautious attempts I ended up drilling and re-drilling to a diameter .015" larger than the mfg. specs listed. Maybe my altitude or age of the grill but at spec. the grill wouldn't stay lit on low and had a hard time holding a consistent flame around all three burners. Adjusting the air shutters on the burners, low flame adjustments on valves and drilling (cleaning) out all 570 holes on the burners, yes I counted, it now burns great on high or low settings. Lastly installed the ignitors and all sparkers light on command now. I did use it all weekend starting with a lighter though.
> 
> Friday night I also had the pleasure of an hour and a half long happy hour and gab session with @ceeaton , Craig and his wife Barbara. Really an enjoyable and fast 90 minutes covering so many topics I can hardly remember them all. A whole bunch of lite beers may have had something to do with that also. Anyway he's offered some tutorials and advice when I try my hand at some beer making and hopefully it's something I can try soon. I feel an actual connection to a number of you and finally having a voice to voice conversation was neat, almost felt like talking to an old buddy.
> 
> On to the search for the next project but first up to the deck for happy hour!
> View attachment 61338
> 
> Mike



Looks spectacular, Mike!


----------



## crushday

Starting a batch of strawberry rhubarb wine. Rhubarb is from my wife’s garden.


----------



## sour_grapes

Hardest oil change ever. This was on my LS-swapped BMW, which starts out about 2" above the ground, so up on my hillybilly jackstands (a spare set of wheels, one under each tire). Still not much room to crawl under there. 

The filter was on insanely tight. I cannot blame Jiffy Lube, because I put it on! My filter wrench collapsed the filter's can, and put a hole in it, so I couldn't even contemplate driving it to someone who knows what they are doing! I had to either fix it or have it towed.

So, the can is collapsed, and there is not much room in that area to boot. I found a strap wrench with an offset bar that allows you to use a ratchet wrench, but it kept slipping due to the collapsed can. Meanwhile, we have a tornado watch coming, so I had a deadline. I finally got it in a position where I could use all of my puny strength AND keep the wrench from slipping. I was so happy when it moved! 

Now I am enjoying an adult beverage of the beer variety. Bring on the tornado. (Please not, just kidding!)


----------



## ceeaton

Wifey bought the family a present to preserve my Weber bullet smoker bottom. She bought an inexpensive fire pit, if it lasts two years it was worth the cost (well under $100). Gathered some fuel from the back yard and let it rip. Seems to do a good job of concentrating the heat to the center, so the logs caught on fire no problem.




Edit: Of course a heavy rain shower is headed our way, guess we'll see how this does getting a bit wet while in full burn, argh.


----------



## Kraffty

And now you can smoke tomorrow's dinner while watching a fire.....


----------



## vineyarddog

crushday said:


> Starting a batch of strawberry rhubarb wine. Rhubarb is from my wife’s garden.



Sounds great! Are you using any specific recipe?


----------



## crushday

vineyarddog said:


> Sounds great! Are you using any specific recipe?


I guess I’m not. But, here’s my recipe:

In my 5 gallon brew pot:

5lbs of Rhubarb (frozen)
16lbs sliced Dole strawberries (frozen)
14lbs sugar
1 gallon spring water
1 1/8 EX-V

First I put in the Rhubarb. I sprinkled 1/2 tsp EX-V on the Rhubarb and added 4 pounds of sugar. I then put in the frozen sliced strawberries, the remaining EX-V, 10lbs of sugar and the gallon of water.

I’ll let this sit on my counter for 3 full days. I’ll press the fruit and must into gallon jugs using my fruit press. I’m expecting the fruit to be pure mush as that’s what EX-V does. I’m expecting to get 3.5-4 gallons of must.

I’ll then add the must to a fermenter, top up with spring water to 6.5 gallons. I’ll add some tannin and nutrients. I’ll test pH and add TA as needed. I’ll be pitching E-1118 for the yeast.

Have you used a specific recipe? I guess I should have tried looking one up as this is my first go at Strawberry/Rhubarb wine...lol.


----------



## GaDawg

ceeaton said:


> My wife and I attend (virtually) a UMC and only celebrate communion once a month (used to do it every week in the Episcopal church where I grew up). Last month we almost broke out the wine but ended up using the tea and coffee we were drinking. I like the tortilla chips, that's a nice touch!


We do the same thing, but we do Zoom for Sunday school.


----------



## montanarick

crushday said:


> Starting a batch of strawberry rhubarb wine. Rhubarb is from my wife’s garden.
> 
> View attachment 61531


Did some rhubarb wine last year and it turned out excellent - looking forward this year to another batch with some strawberries but it'll still be a while


----------



## ceeaton

GaDawg said:


> We do the same thing, but we do Zoom for Sunday school.


We just got done watching our Pastor's sermon, very good as always. We've been zooming for our Sunday night prayer meeting, tonight since our county turned from "red" to "yellow" we will have our prayer meeting outside in our prayer garden, the benches are 12 feet apart so I think we are safe there. Be nice to see the few who attend (usually 4 as of late and that includes me). We are scheduled to do an outdoor service in two weeks, but won't meet in the sanctuary until our county goes "green", which hasn't happened in PA yet, I don't even know what criteria they will use in determining it. Their decision, they get paid the big bucks!


----------



## vineyarddog

crushday said:


> I guess I’m not. But, here’s my recipe:
> 
> In my 5 gallon brew pot:
> 
> 5lbs of Rhubarb (frozen)
> 16lbs sliced Dole strawberries (frozen)
> 14lbs sugar
> 1 gallon spring water
> 1 1/8 EX-V
> 
> First I put in the Rhubarb. I sprinkled 1/2 tsp EX-V on the Rhubarb and added 4 pounds of sugar. I then put in the frozen sliced strawberries, the remaining EX-V, 10lbs of sugar and the gallon of water.
> 
> I’ll let this sit on my counter for 3 full days. I’ll press the fruit and must into gallon jugs using my fruit press. I’m expecting the fruit to be pure mush as that’s what EX-V does. I’m expecting to get 3.5-4 gallons of must.
> 
> I’ll then add the must to a fermenter, top up with spring water to 6.5 gallons. I’ll add some tannin and nutrients. I’ll test pH and add TA as needed. I’ll be pitching E-1118 for the yeast.
> 
> Have you used a specific recipe? I guess I should have tried looking one up as this is my first go at Strawberry/Rhubarb wine...lol.



Sounds like a good plan! I haven’t made anything like that but might give it a try! Thanks for posting your recipe. Can’t wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## GaDawg

Way above my pay grade, but two things we are looking at.
Having a dedicated service for folks over 65, and making reservations for services to 
make it easier to keep our distance.


----------



## crushday

A man and his dog on a trail run...


----------



## Rice_Guy

YIPPEE ! ! , , , Prairie Vinters Club orders arrive today, , 
the bucket of Gurtz that was supposed to be mid March is finally in town, , YIPPEE


----------



## Ajmassa

Major branches down so out shopping for a new chainsaw since mine was stolen right outta the shed by some scumbag lowlife piece of sh*t. Saw was given to me by my brother in law. Husqvarna. Legit saw. Kept great care of it. 

I got lazy with the padlock to the shed. They passed over lots of other equipment. I guess the saw was an easy grab for them.

lowes showed to have them in stock. After an hour they said can’t find them. Hoping I have better luck tractor supply.


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa said:


> Major branches down so out shopping for a new chainsaw since mine was stolen right outta the shed by some scumbag lowlife piece of sh*t. Saw was given to me by my brother in law. Husqvarna. Legit saw. Kept great care of it.
> 
> I got lazy with the padlock to the shed. They passed over lots of other equipment. I guess the saw was an easy grab for them.
> 
> lowes showed to have them in stock. After an hour they said can’t find them. Hoping I have better luck tractor supply.



I live in a very safe neighborhood but several years ago we had a severe hail storm and most of the houses had some kind of damage. I left for work one morning and found someone stole my older but very reliable diesel generator right out of my truck. It had to be one of the contractors.


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> I live in a very safe neighborhood but several years ago we had a severe hail storm and most of the houses had some kind of damage. I left for work one morning and found someone stole my older but very reliable diesel generator right out of my truck. It had to be one of the contractors.


 And a genny ain’t light! Having your tools stolen, your tools that you’ve come to know well and all their little unique nuances, tools you take care of— having them stolen is such a slap in the face. Normally this happens on a job site. From your home makes it worse I think. 

Anyway got a new saw. Along with a new masterlock! No more annoying key to be misplaced.


----------



## Boatboy24

@Kraffty


----------



## zelix

I'm at work. I'm also checking out the forum and gaining wine making knowledge. It's killing me to wait for my wine making kit and recipe kit to come in the mail.


----------



## GaDawg

Welcome!


----------



## Rice_Guy

, 

The Chile juice this season tended to be low TA and high pH. ,, As a Vinters club we are providing all folks with analysis to encourage _better wine, _and collecting their feedback.
,

Starting at TA 0.33%; pH 3.65; 1.091 (Gewurztraminer) it is tempting to split my bucket and ”fix” the TA on half of it, and run “as is“ like most club members will do.

Decision time, ,,, I feel more familiar with fruit products.


----------



## cmason1957

Rice_Guy said:


> , View attachment 61749
> 
> The Chile juice this season tended to be low TA and high pH. ,, As a Vinters club we are providing all folks with analysis to encourage _better wine, _and collecting their feedback.
> ,View attachment 61747
> 
> Starting at TA 0.33%; pH 3.65; 1.091 (Gewurztraminer) it is tempting to split my bucket and ”fix” the TA on half of it, and run “as is“ like most club members will do.
> 
> Decision time, ,,, I feel more familiar with fruit products.



With a white wine like that, I would certainly add some tartaric to lower that Ph down to about 3.2 or 3.3 anyway. Would do it all, what's your logic in only doing half??


----------



## Rice_Guy

cmason1957 said:


> what's your logic in only doing half??


when one works in a R&D lab one is supposed to always run a control
previous buckets have had variables as 55,65,75,85 F or tannin, max tannin, 0 tannin or Ellen last bucket delivery did 4 clarifiers Vs none


----------



## Johnd

Rice_Guy said:


> when one works in a R&D lab one is supposed to always run a control
> previous buckets have had variables as 55,65,75,85 F or tannin, max tannin, 0 tannin or Ellen last bucket delivery did 4 clarifiers Vs none



Pull up your panties, add some tartaric to it, and make a good bucket of wine instead of half a bucket of good wine. Let the other club members make the "control" batch for you........LOL!!

Looks like you guys got a pretty good haul there, enjoy!!!


----------



## cmason1957

Rice_Guy said:


> when one works in a R&D lab one is supposed to always run a control
> previous buckets have had variables as 55,65,75,85 F or tannin, max tannin, 0 tannin or Ellen last bucket delivery did 4 clarifiers Vs none



I almost understand the reasoning and often wish more folks who made wine did more testing with a control, instead of a I did this and it's an experiment. That being said, I am with John, make one bucket of good wine. It's your wine and you get to do what you want with it.


----------



## Kraffty

We're at the height of a heat wave here today, possible record of 102 probable. Yesterday though I was very pleasantly surprised when I hooked up to test for the first time the mister system on the deck. It runs around the 3 exposed sides of the entire 12x40 area with nozzles every 24". Only had to replace 3 nozzles and going down to ACE today to pick up an in-line filter and a replacement drain plug but other than that it works just like it's supposed to. Cooled the deck from 101 to 89 in minutes.


----------



## Boatboy24

Makeover day for my Weber Genesis. A very deep cleaning, along with new stainless steel heat deflectors, burners and Flavorizer bars. I've neglected it a bit and haven't used it in over a year. Looking forward to hitting the easy button on some upcoming cooks.


----------



## mainshipfred

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 61761
> View attachment 61762
> 
> We're at the height of a heat wave here today, possible record of 102 probable. Yesterday though I was very pleasantly surprised when I hooked up to test for the first time the mister system on the deck. It runs around the 3 exposed sides of the entire 12x40 area with nozzles every 24". Only had to replace 3 nozzles and going down to ACE today to pick up an in-line filter and a replacement drain plug but other than that it works just like it's supposed to. Cooled the deck from 101 to 89 in minutes.



Very neat, even though it took the temps to 89 doesn't it also make your body cooler with the mist?


----------



## DizzyIzzy

vineyarddog said:


> Sounds like a good plan! I haven’t made anything like that but might give it a try! Thanks for posting your recipe. Can’t wait to see how it turns out.


What is EX-V? That's a new term to me?


----------



## DizzyIzzy

Rice_Guy said:


> , View attachment 61749
> 
> The Chile juice this season tended to be low TA and high pH. ,, As a Vinters club we are providing all folks with analysis to encourage _better wine, _and collecting their feedback.
> ,View attachment 61747
> 
> Starting at TA 0.33%; pH 3.65; 1.091 (Gewurztraminer) it is tempting to split my bucket and ”fix” the TA on half of it, and run “as is“ like most club members will do.
> 
> Decision time, ,,, I feel more familiar with fruit products.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

What's in the mason jars, and what do you use it for? I am three months new to this and still learning from all of you.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

Rice_Guy said:


> YIPPEE ! ! , , , Prairie Vinters Club orders arrive today, ,
> the bucket of Gurtz that was supposed to be mid March is finally in town, , YIPPEE


I've just received a Gurtz/Reisling combo. Have you had any experience with that? Any tweaking that you would recommend? I love Gertz, and I love Reisling so I couldn't resist the combo made by WE.


----------



## ceeaton

I'd follow the instructions and keep learning the process. It's fun to tweak but it is very easy to for example, to add a recommended addition of extra tannins anywhere except for the beginning of the process and make a wine that takes a very, very long time to age and not wack you in the face with astringency. I know...they're getting much better at 4 and 5 years old, but it's hard to be that patient.


----------



## Rice_Guy

DizzyIzzy said:


> I've just received a Gurtz/Reisling combo. Have you had any experience with that? Any tweaking that you would recommend? I love Gertz, and I love Reisling so I couldn't resist the combo made by WE.


If a kit, it should be balanced.
If a bucket of juice, ,,, dry normally is 0.65-0.75% TA, ,,, Sweet 0.7-0.85% TA, ,,, ie. how dry do you like a wine? My bucket of Gurtz became pH 3.26 and TA of 0.81% by adding 11 grams acid blend per 4 liter. (start was 0.33% TA). From a chemical stability, micro issue I like pH of 3.3 therefore I back sweeten.
Craig suggested tannin, whites/ fruits often get Blanc soft Scott Labs, lower flavored.


----------



## Chuck E

DizzyIzzy said:


> What is EX-V? That's a new term to me?



Lallezyme EX-V is an enzyme many of us use for breaking down red grapes to extract the most color and phenols.


----------



## Kraffty

After 7 months of living in the new house the time has come to get going on building my new wine making area. One of the few things I miss from California was my little 12x12 wine building. The new space is in the walkout basement, much larger and really cheap comparatively since I just have to frame 2 walls to separate the space from the rest of the foundation/crawl space. Total area is slightly over 250 square feet plus the existing "office" space of 144 square feet. I'm hoping to finish the framing today then start creating the two access doorways. After that it'll be a matter of adding 2x2 runners across the ceiling, re-routing the lighting and electrical outlets and either drywalling or paneling the entire area. We've been near or at 100 degrees for the past couple of weeks and the warmest the basement has reached is 72 so I don't think any additional insulation is in order. Since the walls are primarily partitions and to hold the paneling I've gone with 24" O.C. stud spacing. The project may stall for a couple of weeks since we're off to Havasu City for a couple of days and are expecting our first visitors in months the following week but I'm thinking It can be in functional order by mid July.



Back to work.


----------



## ceeaton

Big enough for a beer making area, eh?


----------



## Kraffty

Allowing for many possibilities..


----------



## Chuck E

Kraffty said:


> After 7 months of living in the new house the time has come to get going on building my new wine making area. One of the few things I miss from California was my little 12x12 wine building. The new space is in the walkout basement, much larger and really cheap comparatively since I just have to frame 2 walls to separate the space from the rest of the foundation/crawl space. Total area is slightly over 250 square feet plus the existing "office" space of 144 square feet. I'm hoping to finish the framing today then start creating the two access doorways. After that it'll be a matter of adding 2x2 runners across the ceiling, re-routing the lighting and electrical outlets and either drywalling or paneling the entire area. We've been near or at 100 degrees for the past couple of weeks and the warmest the basement has reached is 72 so I don't think any additional insulation is in order. Since the walls are primarily partitions and to hold the paneling I've gone with 24" O.C. stud spacing. The project may stall for a couple of weeks since we're off to Havasu City for a couple of days and are expecting our first visitors in months the following week but I'm thinking It can be in functional order by mid July.
> 
> View attachment 61898
> 
> Back to work.



Floor drains?


----------



## Kraffty

That's a great idea Chuck, I'll have to see what I can come up with, the floor's just dirt with concrete pavers so inside trench no problem. Would just need to get past the foundation.


----------



## Boatboy24

Today, I scheduled my 8th (yes, 8th) interview for the same job. That'll happen on Thursday and I'm feeling pretty good going into what should be the final interview. This process started over a month ago. Also had a great first interview on another opportunity and managed to start the process on a few others and even mow the lawn. I'm getting good at this Zoom/Skype stuff!


----------



## gilroyca

Install as much insulation as you can. That will help keep it at a constant temperature. If you are forced to condition the space later in the year it will help with the utility bill.

Jim


----------



## Spencerthebuilder

Nice! Looks like it would be easy to add a 8 or 10 inch flexduct for summer cooling. Use a closable wall diffuser (register grate) to shut it 
off for the winter heating season. If your budget allows it, a small minisplit would be great! An energy efficient individual zone for climate controlling. Interior wall insulation will help isolate that heat throwing furnace from the cooler wine room.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Enjoying the best day of the week, cutting grass on my lot(with no house yet).


----------



## ceeaton

Darrell Hawley said:


> Enjoying the best day of the week, cutting grass on my lot(with no house yet).


Any fish up there close enough to cast to? I'd have my grill there on the waters edge, a beer in one hand, a fishing pole in the other while I was cooking. Notice I didn't say I'd have my rod in my hand, I would have been unmercifully crucified on this site.


----------



## sour_grapes

Darrell Hawley said:


> Enjoying the best day of the week, cutting grass on my lot(with no house yet).
> 
> View attachment 61959



Wow! Great site!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ceeaton said:


> Any fish up there close enough to cast to? I'd have my grill there on the waters edge, a beer in one hand, a fishing pole in the other while I was cooking. Notice I didn't say I'd have my rod in my hand, I would have been unmercifully crucified on this site.


Locals call it walleye alley in front of the lot. I have seen about 25 boats going back and forth before. Waiting impatiently for the house to go up an have a glass a wine as the sun goes down(or comes up, either way). May not be sure if the walleye come that close to shore, but I'm sure I will try.


----------



## ceeaton

They will. Nice little slice of heaven!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ceeaton said:


> They will. Nice little slice of heaven!


Just waiting for the final quote from the company putting up a 5'9" retaining wall.(House going up 8 feet to get out of flood plain). The builder is going back to the engineer and finding out WHY he thinks we need a 7 foot wide footing under a brick wall going up 5ft-9inch.(118ft on one side & 131 on the other)


----------



## Boatboy24

I used up the last of my charcoal last night (thanks for the lamest sale ever on charcoal this Memorial Day, Lowes!). Ran to Costco to grab a couple twin packs of the Kingsford Professional and will give that a shot with tonight's dinner. 8th and supposedly final interview for a job I'm pursuing first thing this morning.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> I used up the last of my charcoal last night (thanks for the lamest sale ever on charcoal this Memorial Day, Lowes!). Ran to Costco to grab a couple twin packs of the Kingsford Professional and will give that a shot with tonight's dinner. 8th and supposedly final interview for a job I'm pursuing first thing this morning.



Good luck with the interview.


----------



## ibglowin

Good luck! You know what the 9th interview will be right? It's pass/fail so no pressure!






Boatboy24 said:


> 8th and supposedly final interview for a job I'm pursuing first thing this morning.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Good luck! You know what the 9th interview will be right? It's pass/fail so no pressure!
> 
> View attachment 61996





mainshipfred said:


> Good luck with the interview.



Thanks! It went well. Hope to hear something by early next week. Should be interesting starting a new job during this time. Right now, office is open, but no intentions of making people come in for probably the rest of the summer. They are continuing to do everything remote.


----------



## Boatboy24

Final (I hope) tests on the 2019 Viognier and Petite Manseng from grapes I got through @mainshipfred. Upon tasting the Viognier, I said, 'Done!'. So I just racked it and left it at that. The PM is still pretty acidic tasting (pH at 3.16 the last time I tested), so I adjusted the sugar w/ some simple syrup in hopes to offset that acidity. Think I got it where I want it and hope to bottle both next weekend.


----------



## Kraffty

Boatboy24 said:


> Makeover day for my Weber Genesis. A very deep cleaning, along with new stainless steel heat deflectors, burners and Flavorizer bars. I've neglected it a bit and haven't used it in over a year. Looking forward to hitting the easy button on some upcoming cooks.



How did it come out? I was expecting a pic or two. This months Consumer reports listed the Genesis as their favorite pick for gas grills.


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> How did it come out? I was expecting a pic or two. This months Consumer reports listed the Genesis as their favorite pick for gas grills.



Before with grates off and bottom heat deflectors off.




New interior before Flavorizer bars and grates



With new Flavorizer bars:




Exterior all cleaned up:





This is a grill that originally listed for $900. I bought it at 3years old for $300 and have had it for 4 years (and admittedly abused for the last two). I just spent about $140 for parts and 4 hours of labor to make it look (and work) as if almost brand new.


----------



## Kraffty

Came out great, added another bunch of years of life!


----------



## crushday

Today I planted 20 Petite Sirah grape vines. Tomorrow I’ll install the trellis and the drip line irrigation. This is in addition to my 100 other vines, 20 each: Pinto Noir, Zinfandel, Sauvignon Blanc, Cabernet Sauvignon and Merlot.


----------



## sour_grapes

Got the sailboat off the hard, and into the water. The machines they use to cart these boats around and sling them into the water are amazing. Motored for a short trip down the river into the big lake, and even a bit of a sail (although the winds were very light). I got way too much sun, though!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Got the sailboat off the hard, and into the water. The machines they use to cart these boats around and sling them into the water are amazing. Motored for a short trip down the river into the big lake, and even a bit of a sail (although the winds were very light). I got way too much sun, though!



I could use a day on the water. I miss having a boat.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> I could use a day on the water. I miss having a boat.


I miss a day every now and then on the water, but I don't miss the boat and motor maintenance at all, or the cost!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I miss a day every now and then on the water, but I don't miss the boat and motor maintenance at all, or the cost!



I was lucky. Strictly routine maintenance was all I ever had to do. Did have to replace the axle on the trailer though. Fortunately, my buddy that I owned it with is mechanically inclined and we were able to do it ourselves.


----------



## sour_grapes

FWIW, I do not own said sailboat. I am fortunate to be in a partnership with the owners, who have had the boat for nearly 20 years. This is our 3rd year. It is not a very expensive boat ('74 Ericson, 27'), probably ~$7k at this time. Simple, well-maintained, fairly new diesel. Our deal is that we pay 1/2 the operating expenses, and get 1/2 the use. It is a good arrangement for both of us. We offered to go 1/2 on ownership, but we decided the formalities weren't worth it for ~$4k change in capital. We may buy the boat from them when it is time for them to let it go, and in the meantime they are _literally_ showing us the ropes.


----------



## Arne

Boatboy24 said:


> I used up the last of my charcoal last night (thanks for the lamest sale ever on charcoal this Memorial Day, Lowes!). Ran to Costco to grab a couple twin packs of the Kingsford Professional and will give that a shot with tonight's dinner. 8th and supposedly final interview for a job I'm pursuing first thing this morning.


Havn't tried it yet, but google up hommade charcoal. Looks like it might not be too hard to cook up a batch. Might have to do it a bit different in a high population area, but bet it could still be done. Think I am going to talk the soninlaw into making some, take a lot of the work out of it for me. Like the firewood, go down and pick up a trailer load. Split and ready to burn. Only cost me a splitter and I don't have to run it half the time. Arne.


----------



## Kraffty

I finished framing the wine making area and starting paneling. Chose a 5mm underlayment based on cost, material being an actual plywood not composite and the look. It seems to be going up well and feels pretty sturdy considering it's only about 3/16" thick. Used liquid Nails Panel glue and a pneumatic brad gun. Maybe another 3 or 4 days and then the ceiling.


----------



## mainshipfred

Kraffty said:


> I finished framing the wine making area and starting paneling. Chose a 5mm underlayment based on cost, material being an actual plywood not composite and the look. It seems to be going up well and feels pretty sturdy considering it's only about 3/16" thick. Used liquid Nails Panel glue and a pneumatic brad gun. Maybe another 3 or 4 days and then the ceiling.
> 
> View attachment 62069



I like the way you tried to match the grain when butting the sheets.


----------



## Boatboy24

While freezer diving yesterday, I remembered that I had a ~5lb piece of pork belly. Turns out, it's been in there for two years.  I took it out to thaw, and put it in the cure this morning. It definitely had some freezer burn, but I'll let 'er cure for a week then smoke it and see how it turns out.


----------



## ibglowin

Desperate times call for......... 



Boatboy24 said:


> While freezer diving yesterday, I remembered that I had a ~5lb piece of pork belly. Turns out, it's been in there for two years.  I took it out to thaw, and put it in the cure this morning. It definitely had some freezer burn, but I'll let 'er cure for a week then smoke it and see how it turns out.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Desperate times call for.........



...bacon?


----------



## ibglowin

Usually desperate measures but bacon always works in a pinch!


----------



## Boatboy24

Finally got the 2018 Chilean Carmenere (with about 12% Petite Verdot) bottled this afternoon. ~10 gallons, 51 bottles, plus a little extra that I'll make disappear tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Kraffty

Progress is slow and dusty, but I finished putting up the new wall's paneling then building and hanging the doors. Not much luck trying to match up the patterns at this point. Hopefully over the weekend I can clean up the ceiling and start hanging panels up there to finish it up.


----------



## Boatboy24

Back to baseball! My oldest is moving up to the "Big Field". Tryouts/assessments today! It will be interesting to see what social distancing baseball looks like.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Back to baseball! My oldest is moving up to the "Big Field". Tryouts/assessments today! It will be interesting to see what social distancing baseball looks like.



Social distancing aside from my experience the first year on the big field is a step backwards especially for pitchers and catchers. Batters have an extra 14'6" to see the ball and the velocity is a bit slower than little league. Runners also have an advantage since pitcher are learning how to hold them and catchers arms are not quite strong enough to regularly throw runners out. Outfielders have to cover more field and learn to take different angles to the ball. Infielders probably have it the easiest with more time to react and the extra 30' the runners have. It is fun though watching them adjust. When I played we had a mid size field which made the transition a little easier. Have fun with it though they do learn and develop quickly.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Social distancing aside from my experience the first year on the big field is a step backwards especially for pitchers and catchers. Batters have an extra 14'6" to see the ball and the velocity is a bit slower than little league. Runners also have an advantage since pitcher are learning how to hold them and catchers arms are not quite strong enough to regularly throw runners out. Outfielders have to cover more field and learn to take different angles to the ball. Infielders probably have it the easiest with more time to react and the extra 30' the runners have. It is fun though watching them adjust. When I played we had a mid size field which made the transition a little easier. Have fun with it though they do learn and develop quickly.



It went pretty well today. We've gone to one of the local 'big fields' a few times over the winter and this spring to start getting used to it. But you're absolutely right - it seems it takes these kids forever to run to first now. Only three kids hit the ball out of the infield on the fly today. Was happy to see my son was one of them. He hit two nice line drives into left-center. He hits lefty and loves going opposite field. He pitches and catches as well and it was especially interesting watching them warming up and throwing to 2nd from home plate. I don't know how many throws were made, but only one actually reached.


----------



## Boatboy24

First official baseball practice tonight. Even w/ all the protocols, it went really well. Kids (and coaches) were obviously glad to be back out there.


----------



## Ajmassa

Swung by my dads house to help tend to the wine. Since I’ve gotten deeper into the hobby he had backed off and hasn’t made his own in quite a few years. But Last year I finally got him to jump back in it with a bucket of Sangiovese.
Tonight we did the final racking, removed the oak and sulphited. All ready for the bottle 

Its 9 months now. Poured a taster glass. Very young still. 15 minutes later though, it was enjoyable. He’s happy. A nice easy drinking sangio that went thru mlf and was oaked with a heavy toast French spiral for 3 months. He’ll be able to drink this and give it out with pride. Bottling within the next 3 weeks hopefully. And drinking this winter


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa said:


> Swung by my dads house to help tend to the wine. Since I’ve gotten deeper into the hobby he had backed off and hasn’t made his own in quite a few years. But Last year I finally got him to jump back in it with a bucket of Sangiovese.
> Tonight we did the final racking, removed the oak and sulphited. All ready for the bottle
> 
> Its 9 months now. Poured a taster glass. Very young still. 15 minutes later though, it was enjoyable. He’s happy. A nice easy drinking sangio that went thru mlf and was oaked with a heavy toast French spiral for 3 months. He’ll be able to drink this and give it out with pride. Bottling within the next 3 weeks hopefully. And drinking this winterView attachment 62418



In addition to all the nice sentiments, it was AWESOME to see a Bernie Parent jersey. I was a kid of just the right impressionable age when the Broad Street Bullies became king of the hill. To us, it seemed SO LONG since a Philly team had come out on top. As an adult, I now see that 1960 to 1973/74 is really not that long of a drought, in the grand scheme of things. Many cities suffer longer droughts. Anyway, we went crazy for the Flyers. We essentially stopped playing stickball and football and only played street hockey for years. I put together a ragtag set of goalie equipment: baseball glove, backwards hockey stick, homemade waffle from a garden glove sewed/taped to a piece of plywood, trashpicked football helmet with extra mesh in front, and pieces of carpet strapped to my legs with a belt.


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> In addition to all the nice sentiments, it was AWESOME to see a Bernie Parent jersey. I was a kid of just the right impressionable age when the Broad Street Bullies became king of the hill. To us, it seemed SO LONG since a Philly team had come out on top. As an adult, I now see that 1960 to 1973/74 is really not that long of a drought, in the grand scheme of things. Many cities suffer longer droughts. Anyway, we went crazy for the Flyers. We essentially stopped playing stickball and football and only played street hockey for years. I put together a ragtag set of goalie equipment: baseball glove, backwards hockey stick, homemade waffle from a garden glove sewed/taped to a piece of plywood, trashpicked football helmet with extra mesh in front, and pieces of carpet strapped to my legs with a belt.



lol. We definitely had VERY similar goalie equipment for those street hockey games!

and I waited an entire lifetime for one of those championships. Was a mere infant in 83’. 25 years of pain and ‘almosts’ until a memorable ‘08 Phillies squad. That 25yrs of pain did some damage tho!

jersey is signed too btw


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa said:


> lol. We definitely had VERY similar goalie equipment for those street hockey games!
> 
> and I waited an entire lifetime for one of those championships. Was a mere infant in 83’. 25 years of pain and ‘almosts’ until a memorable ‘08 Phillies squad. That 25yrs of pain did some damage tho!
> 
> jersey is signed too btw




Yeah, I s'pose 1983-2008 was both LONG and ill-timed for you. 1993 World Series appearance should've helped a bit, I think, but sucked to lose.

Fun Fact: I played Little League ball with Ruben Amaro!

Awesome that the jersey is signed. Is that the signature there in the numeral "1"?


----------



## cmason1957

Ajmassa said:


> lol. We definitely had VERY similar goalie equipment for those street hockey games!
> 
> and I waited an entire lifetime for one of those championships. Was a mere infant in 83’. 25 years of pain and ‘almosts’ until a memorable ‘08 Phillies squad. That 25yrs of pain did some damage tho!
> 
> jersey is signed too btw



Only 25 years, imagine growing up in outstate Missouri, having been born in Montana and playing hockey at 3. Seeing St. Louis awarded a hockey team in 1967, when you are at the ripe old age of 10. Listening to them play for the Stanley Cup in the first three season. Idolizing Barclay, Bobby, and Billy Plager, Noel Picard (I was always a big dumb defenseman). Them always making the playoffs almost every year, only to fall way short, sometimes dramatically. In last place at the end of January, talk of tanking the season and rebuilding, yet again. Then the 11 game winning streak, making the playoffs Win the first round in sixgames over the playoff favorite Winnipeg Jets. The second round in seven games over Dallas Stars. The third round in six games over San Jose Sharks an often Blues killer. With a game that was won by a hand-pass goal. It was after that game and the way the team handled it, game over, bad call, move on, can't change it now, another game tomorrow night and meant it. Followed by an absolutely stupendous seven game series over the bigger, probably better, Boston Bruins. My bonus daughter took video of me breaking down in tears and even today over a year later, my eyes well up, I get chills up and down my body that the St. Louis Blues after 52 years of existence were the Stanley Cup Champions. Bobby Plager finally got a parade.

Bobby Plager was an original member of the Blues, rough and tumble kinda guy. Has held a number of positions with the club and is a real fan favorite.


----------



## sour_grapes

Heart-wrenching!
But at least you had 3 World Series championships and one Superbowl win in the interim!


----------



## cmason1957

sour_grapes said:


> Heart-wrenching!
> But at least you had 3 World Series championships and one Superbowl win in the interim!



I suppose, but it's not a real sport if they don't wear skates and can't fight.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just put a ~5lb piece of cured pork belly on the smoker.


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> First official baseball practice tonight. Even w/ all the protocols, it went really well. Kids (and coaches) were obviously glad to be back out there.


Jealous. Nice to have the season back on. Our softball has been just cancelled altogether. Gonna be a long summer 

but can be sure everyone will be ramped up for fall ball this year!


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, I s'pose 1983-2008 was both LONG and ill-timed for you. 1993 World Series appearance should've helped a bit, I think, but sucked to lose.
> 
> Fun Fact: I played Little League ball with Ruben Amaro!
> 
> Awesome that the jersey is signed. Is that the signature there in the numeral "1"?


Future Phillies GM Ruin Tomorrow? I mean Ruben Amaro? (Couldn’t help myself).

small world it is. I played for Crispin Gardens too! My neighborhood didn’t have a football team, Bustleton bengals. So grew up playing ball with all u Holme circle/Jeromes guys!

I don’t know the story behind it. That jersey wasn’t always there. My dad acquired that within the last 15 years. Pretty sure I never asked about it. It’s got Parent in the 1 and Dave Schulz in there too. ‘The Hammer’
I should ask him about it.

I know my old man enjoys the time we spend on the wine together. It’s tough for me to find the time but it’s nice when we do. I’m all business- locked in & focused on the task. And he’s like my helper. And also the record player DJ (the other day was Neil Young. his acoustic and signature choppy style solos sounds so good on vinyl imo)
And I always leave with some old tools- as he’s always cleaning out his shop.
And I enjoy it as much as he does, though I should probably say so. Instead of just posting about it anonymously online. 
Can u say ‘Cats in the Cradle?’


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa said:


> Future Phillies GM Ruin Tomorrow? I mean Ruben Amaro? (Couldn’t help myself).






> small world it is. I played for Crispin Gardens too! My neighborhood didn’t have a football team, Bustleton bengals. So grew up playing ball with all u Holme circle/Jeromes guys!



Cool! I did not know that. Did you ever have to climb the fence to retrieve the ball off of one of those circa 1695 A.D. gravesites in Old Crispin Cemetery?  Always freaked me out a little.




> And I enjoy it as much as he does, though I should probably say so. Instead of just posting about it anonymously online.
> Can u say ‘Cats in the Cradle?’



Perfect.


----------



## Ajmassa

cmason1957 said:


> Only 25 years, imagine growing up in outstate Missouri, having been born in Montana and playing hockey at 3. Seeing St. Louis awarded a hockey team in 1967, when you are at the ripe old age of 10. Listening to them play for the Stanley Cup in the first three season. Idolizing Barclay, Bobby, and Billy Plager, Noel Picard (I was always a big dumb defenseman). Them always making the playoffs almost every year, only to fall way short, sometimes dramatically. In last place at the end of January, talk of tanking the season and rebuilding, yet again. Then the 11 game winning streak, making the playoffs Win the first round in sixgames over the playoff favorite Winnipeg Jets. The second round in seven games over Dallas Stars. The third round in six games over San Jose Sharks an often Blues killer. With a game that was won by a hand-pass goal. It was after that game and the way the team handled it, game over, bad call, move on, can't change it now, another game tomorrow night and meant it. Followed by an absolutely stupendous seven game series over the bigger, probably better, Boston Bruins. My bonus daughter took video of me breaking down in tears and even today over a year later, my eyes well up, I get chills up and down my body that the St. Louis Blues after 52 years of existence were the Stanley Cup Champions. Bobby Plager finally got a parade.
> 
> Bobby Plager was an original member of the Blues, rough and tumble kinda guy. Has held a number of positions with the club and is a real fan favorite.


Thank you for taking the time to post that about the Blues. I could feel the passion when reading it. B/c I can relate. Above all else Philly is a football town. & the eagles never got a Sbowl. Lost a few. Generations of families suffering.
Then lightning in a bottle. With a backup QB. Against the evil empire patriots. With a memorable trick “Philly Special” play to boot. Getting to experience that feeling and attending the parade w/ my dad & brothers is something we’ll always have now. And shots of Sambuca in the street to my grand pop who never got to see it.
I know the feeling


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> Cool! I did not know that. Did you ever have to climb the fence to retrieve the ball off of one of those circa 1695 A.D. gravesites in Old Crispin Cemetery?  Always freaked me out a little.


Nice. You linked it up. 

Oh Yeah we would go back there. After practice and would be getting dark. No lights there either (still today) Would be a little game almost. Who’s a sissy and who’s not? Lol
Fast forward a few years— as teenagers sneaking in to the old “haunted” & cult hangout byberry abandoned asylum searching for underground tunnels and a good scare. good times.


----------



## mainshipfred

Really having a rough time deciding whether or not to buy a lot of equipment. The owner of it was going to start a boutique winery but for some reason his plans changed. He is not willing to sell individual pieces and the lot is going for $2,500.00. 3 items interest me the most. An 80 liter wood basket bladder press, stainless steel motorized C/D and 60 cases of new antiques green Bordeaux bottles. All of the equipment is 3 years old. Some of the other items are 14 carboys ( already have about 28), 5,000 capsules, a capsule shrink machine, 15 plate filter (which I would never use), fairly nice transfer pump, multiple fermenting vessels and smaller misc items. Really want to pull the plug but there is so much I don't need and don't want to have to store it and try to sell.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Really having a rough time deciding whether or not to buy a lot of equipment. The owner of it was going to start a boutique winery but for some reason his plans changed. He is not willing to sell individual pieces and the lot is going for $2,500.00. 3 items interest me the most. An 80 liter wood basket bladder press, stainless steel motorized C/D and 60 cases of new antiques green Bordeaux bottles. All of the equipment is 3 years old. Some of the other items are 14 carboys ( already have about 28), 5,000 capsules, a capsule shrink machine, 15 plate filter (which I would never use), fairly nice transfer pump, multiple fermenting vessels and smaller misc items. Really want to pull the plug but there is so much I don't need and don't want to have to store it and try to sell.



I saw that ad on CL and was intrigued by a few items. Too much of a pain to deal with buying the lot, then trying to sell what you don't want.


----------



## mainshipfred

I went and saw it in person, everything is in very nice condition. I pay $9.50/ case so the bottles are worth $580.00. I probably don't have enough bottles for the 2019 and definitely will need more for the 2020 so I'll have to buy them anyway. I could sell my manual C/D for $300.00 and the filter for $500.00 easy. This leaves the cost of the C/D and press at around $1,100.00. Do you think I'm trying to talk myself into it? LOL!


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I went and saw it in person, everything is in very nice condition. I pay $9.50/ case so the bottles are worth $580.00. I probably don't have enough bottles for the 2019 and definitely will need more for the 2020 so I'll have to buy them anyway. I could sell my manual C/D for $300.00 and the filter for $500.00 easy. This leaves the cost of the C/D and press at around $1,100.00. Do you think I'm trying to talk myself into it? LOL!



Well, when you look at it that way, it's a screaming bargain. LOL!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Well, when you look at it that way, it's a screaming bargain. LOL!



Three Creeks the winery we've been working on is opening this weekend for friends and family if you were interested. We are probably going Sunday.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Three Creeks the winery we've been working on is opening this weekend for friends and family if you were interested. We are probably going Sunday.



Ooh, maybe. We have a family gathering Saturday for FD and Mom's b-day. I don't know if the missus has anything planned Sunday. I'll check.


----------



## vineyarddog

Started my first kit (in 10 years) on April 2nd.. 3 more since then.. I FINALLY installed a utility sink in the wine making room today. No more lugging everything upstairs to clean in the kitchen sink (and no more talk of divorce either!).


----------



## Kraffty

Utility Sink'
Great addition, you'll use that way more than you can imagine and you can tell the wife you did it just for her.


----------



## mainshipfred

vineyarddog said:


> Started my first kit (in 10 years) on April 2nd.. 3 more since then.. I FINALLY installed a utility sink in the wine making room today. No more lugging everything upstairs to clean in the kitchen sink (and no more talk of divorce either!).



I agree with Craig in you will use it more than you think. One thing I did was install a hose bib next to the sink. The added pressure you get for cleaning carboys really helps. I ran it directly off the hot water line.


----------



## vineyarddog

mainshipfred said:


> I agree with Craig in you will use it more than you think. One thing I did was install a hose bib next to the sink. The added pressure you get for cleaning carboys really helps. I ran it directly off the hot water line.


I bought a faucet that was threaded on the end — cut one end off of a washing machine hose and now I have a narrow hose that has a good bit of pressure and it fits all the way to the bottom of the carboy.


----------



## RevA

If all goes well I will bottle a red wine made with store bought juice tomorrow. First wine I made this year.


----------



## bstnh1

Getting things together to smoke a pork butt on the WSM for pulled pork tomorrow.


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> Getting things together to smoke a pork butt on the WSM for pulled pork tomorrow.



I was going to do the same, but intermittent thunderstorms all day changed my plans. I'm in no hurry, so I'll do it tomorrow or Monday.

Just finished filtering the 2019 Viognier and Petite Manseng. A short break for lunch now, then I'll get to bottling.


----------



## ceeaton

Yeah, storms popping up around here as well. We got a nice one last evening (much needed rain and no severe stuff). 

I'm loading/unloading programs on my wife's old laptop (HP Pavilion w/i3 processor and touch screen, love it) since she just bought a new one for clinicals. Got the wifi scanner/printer hooked up, photoshop loaded, all the stuff she had loaded that's not needed removed. 

Also in "support mode" as she and my daughter are painting my Son's room. Since our oldest flew the coop he's in the biggest bedroom in the house. My two girls are in the smallest, and you know women, too many clothes, too many shoes, too much junk. I'm afraid to see what that room will look like when they move in. My Son has been keeping it pretty clean, just hoping we can get to the second bathroom once they move in (it's supposed to be the master bedroom, but we got kicked out of their years ago).


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> I was going to do the same, but intermittent thunderstorms all day changed my plans. I'm in no hurry, so I'll do it tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> Just finished filtering the 2019 Viognier and Petite Manseng. A short break for lunch now, then I'll get to bottling.


We could use some of those storms up here. At the beginning of May we had 2 inches pf rain. Since then only about one inch has fallen. Lawns and gardens are drying up, lakes, ponds, rivers, etc. are really low. I suppose wells will start going dry next!! Funny thing is, we always get 52 or 53 inches of precip every year. Somewhere down the road, we're gonna get a lot of wet weather!


----------



## Boatboy24

Sun's out now and has been for a couple hours. I fear that's just heating things up for another round of storms later. We had them on and off yesterday from about 2pm until 9 or so. All done w/ the filtering and bottling. All told, 29 bottles of Viognier, 30 bottles of Petite Manseng, 2 bottles of a blend from leftovers, and two glasses for the winemaker. @mainshipfred: there are a couple bottles coming your way. Would love to do a tasting to compare ours, and maybe your commercial winemaker friend's versions, since they are all from the same grapes.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Sun's out now and has been for a couple hours. I fear that's just heating things up for another round of storms later. We had them on and off yesterday from about 2pm until 9 or so. All done w/ the filtering and bottling. All told, 29 bottles of Viognier, 30 bottles of Petite Manseng, 2 bottles of a blend from leftovers, and two glasses for the winemaker. @mainshipfred: there are a couple bottles coming your way. Would love to do a tasting to compare ours, and maybe your commercial winemaker friend's versions, since they are all from the same grapes.



That's a really good idea. We're planning on going to Three Creeks around 1:30 tomorrow. If you can't make it I'll pick up a bottle of each. I may not have mentioned I still haven't tasted either but I gave a bottle to for the winery owners and the winemaker to try and they told me with the high acid I should have back sweetened it a little for balance, I believe you did.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> That's a really good idea. We're planning on going to Three Creeks around 1:30 tomorrow. If you can't make it I'll pick up a bottle of each. I may not have mentioned I still haven't tasted either but I gave a bottle to for the winery owners and the winemaker to try and they told me with the high acid I should have back sweetened it a little for balance, I believe you did.



Saw that they don't allow kids. We'll be at my parents' not too far from there and will have the kiddos, so we'll have to skip this one. Still need to swap some bottles though.

Yes, I added some simple syrup to the PM, but not the Viognier.


----------



## sour_grapes

Spent a goodly chunk of the day replacing the battery in my wife's smartphone. Very nerve-racking. This would have been much easier when my eyes were better and I didn't have the DT's!  (The second part of that was a joke, but the first part is accurate!) Anyway, I succeeded: phone works well, and we saved $35.


----------



## MustyMike

Just racked my first batch of strawberry banana wine. Sg was at 1.005. Feeling really good about this one. Also pitched the yeast in my 6 gal skeeter pee. Can’t wait to see it turn out.  Edit for typos


----------



## MustyMike

MustyMike said:


> Just racked my first batch of strawberry banana wine. Sg was at 1.005. Feeling really good about this one. Also pitched the yeast in my 6 gal skeeter pee. Can’t wait to see it turn out.  Edit for typos





MustyMike said:


> Just racked my first batch of strawberry banana wine. Sg was at 1.005. Feeling really good about this one. Also picked the test in my 6 gal skeeter pee. Can’t wait to see it turn out.



here she is in all her glory.


----------



## Kraffty

I've pretty much finished up on the construction part of my new winery. Final tabulations: Approx 15 days work and 1000.00 in materials. Finished size is 270 square feet. I've still got to replace the sink behind door number 2 with a utility sink and buy a work bench but that's a chore for after I pay off the Home Depot card. I also plan to start hauling all my wine stuff back in and organizing during the next couple of weeks, I'll probably buy a wine kit or two just to get a winemaking fix. I can't believe it was about 2-1/2 years ago I bottled my last batch in preparation of moving to arizona. All in all I think it's going to work out really well. "Winehouse on the Rocks II " Before and after Pics - first and second same view, third looking towards my art studio and office.


----------



## ceeaton

Spent my Fathers Day sighting in two pellet guns, one is my old Beeman .177 caliber piston driven rifle, the other a Hatsan .25 caliber piston driven rifle that my oldest Son who is now in the Air Force left behind, for now. That Hatsan is a bear to break the barrel and set the piston, full body workout. Beeman is much more forgiving. 

Hatsan is very inaccurate over 20 yds, set some cans up at 35 yds and my younger Son hit it with the Beeman 5 out of 6 times once we sighted it in. He's a pretty good shot, must have gotten it from me, LOL. I will say if I ever get a hold of a rabbit with that Hatsan there won't be much left. It went through 2" of homasote and took a chunk out of the maple tree behind it (got some plywood and that helped).

Nothing better than spending time with your kids. Happy Fathers Day to all the Dad's out there (got a card from my daughter saying I'm a "Rad Dad", can't beat that!).


----------



## Boatboy24

Kraffty said:


> I've pretty much finished up on the construction part of my new winery. Final tabulations: Approx 15 days work and 1000.00 in materials. Finished size is 270 square feet. I've still got to replace the sink behind door number 2 with a utility sink and buy a work bench but that's a chore for after I pay off the Home Depot card. I also plan to start hauling all my wine stuff back in and organizing during the next couple of weeks, I'll probably buy a wine kit or two just to get a winemaking fix. I can't believe it was about 2-1/2 years ago I bottled my last batch in preparation of moving to arizona. All in all I think it's going to work out really well. "Winehouse on the Rocks II " Before and after Pics - first and second same view, third looking towards my art studio and office.
> 
> View attachment 62670
> View attachment 62671
> View attachment 62672



Looks fantastic, Mike. Question: do you have a way to seal it off to prevent little critters from getting in? Looks like it may be open to the slope a bit. Just curious. Keep it up, it's gonna be a great workspace.


----------



## crushday

Started making a pizza oven...


----------



## Kraffty

Covet, covet, covet.....
looks great!


----------



## Kraffty

Thanks Jim, there are a couple of vents but other than that it's sealed really well. It's really pretty surprising that I don't have any evidence of bugs in the dirt area or even in between the studs that had been sitting for years.
I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## ibglowin

We need all the deets on M&S please!



crushday said:


> Started making a pizza oven...View attachment 62684
> View attachment 62685


----------



## sour_grapes

ibglowin said:


> We need all the deets on M&S please!



M&S? Okay, I will betray my ignorance in the service of others...


----------



## Kraffty

Thanks Paul, I was hoping someone would.....


----------



## crushday

ibglowin said:


> We need all the deets on M&S please!


Materials and Supplies:

Purchased oven (1000 plus) from Cuore - BrazilIan company. Had to ”manipulate” a 6” inch double insulated pipe to accommodate a 14cm (5.5”) hole. Didn’t take too long. Oven was shipped freight from Florida.

Put all the components (19 pieces) together, insulated and got the first of three rounds of stucco on. It will eventually have 5 inches of stucco to help keep the heat in the oven.

My landscapers have been busy the last month (only a day or two a week because of rain) prepping the spot, laying 500 square feet of pavers that includes a sidewalk to the front of my house. This wasn’t too troublesome as the 3” thick round finished concrete table (60”) took about a month to create and cure. Also, they had to pour footers and a 6” concrete foundation because this thing will weigh over two tons when it’s complete. 

I’ll do the second (morning) and third (evening) coats tomorrow. The third coat will be more a skim coat and will have die (charcoal) as color. I’ll mortar the front bricks as the last step.

More pictures tomorrow.


----------



## crushday

crushday said:


> More pictures tomorrow.



Got the second coat done. Tonight, the finish coat. I’m really pleased how it is turning out. I‘ll do the brick on the front on Thursday. Tomorrow and Wednesday I have to work...drat.


----------



## ibglowin

She is a beauty for sure!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> She is a beauty for sure!


----------



## Rice_Guy

Cleaning the freezer today, I still have some crab apples left, ,,,,, what would be good with some tannic notes? this year’s rhurbarb? gooseberry? plum? juneberry? currant? a mix of everything saved from last year?


----------



## crushday

Done for the night - I’ll finish it Thursday this week.


----------



## crushday

crushday said:


> I’ll finish it Thursday this week.
> 
> View attachment 62744



Thursday became Saturday - mortar still drying but you get the idea...


----------



## mainshipfred

last night I went to get a few bottles of wine out of the cooler to bring home and found my AC unit was froze up. It was around 80* when it is normally at 55*. One of the carboys had wine coming up through the air lock. Grabbed a heat gun to defrost it and found when I turned it back on it started freezing up again. Went to Lowes to get a new one but it was around 9:00 when I got back. Set the Inkbird to 75* and it seemed to rest long enough to thaw the ice. Had to be at my job @ 4:30 this morning to get a crane set up so I was back at the shop at 3:00 making sure it was still working at 75* and no luck. I pulled the old one and put in the new one and just let it run on it's own controls at 64*. So now I'm working on getting the new one set permanently. I have to admit though my butt is a little kicked.


----------



## ceeaton

Speaking of butt kickings, I've had to work more this week than the last month (maybe longer). Workmate gave short notice of her retirement so we had three days to extract 30 years of knowledge from her brain. It was tough but I think we'll be okay, we'll find out next week when we are flying solo.

I sort of enjoyed my semi-retirement. Guess that is done for a while... time for another beverage.

Edit: I guess I like working for my $$ verses having to take UC doing nothing. I feel for all those who are out of a job and can't find a new one.


----------



## crushday

Wedding wine...check.

My son living in California has been diagnosed with CoVid19 and cannot be here for the wedding. We trust he’ll be fine as he’s not in a risk group typically known for a deadly outcome. 

We’ve been planning on a wedding with over 300 and now our confirmed attendance list has been reduced to 52 (thus the reduce quantity of wine in the picture). I feel bad for my son who is getting married and his to be wife and her family. The effects of CoVid have squarely disrupted many things - our wedding not withstanding.

We have much to be thankful for!


----------



## sour_grapes

Sorry to hear of your ill son and your other son's curtailed wedding.


----------



## crushday

mainshipfred said:


> I have to admit though my butt is a little kicked.



Fred, so sorry to hear about your plight. Keep us posted...

I just had an opposite experience. Last fall I ordered 6 Meglioli kits that finally came in a few weeks ago. So, I have an active ferment going. I checked the ferment room a couple hours ago and I found the temperature in that room 105 degrees. I use an Ink Bird controller and it must have failed and kept my chicken coop heater on for a couple of days given that the must was all registering just shy of 100 degrees. I certainly hope the wine isn't ruined. It's fermented dry but I hope not "burned" tasting...

Here's some shots of my Tilt units...


----------



## DizzyIzzy

Kraffty said:


> I've pretty much finished up on the construction part of my new winery. Final tabulations: Approx 15 days work and 1000.00 in materials. Finished size is 270 square feet. I've still got to replace the sink behind door number 2 with a utility sink and buy a work bench but that's a chore for after I pay off the Home Depot card. I also plan to start hauling all my wine stuff back in and organizing during the next couple of weeks, I'll probably buy a wine kit or two just to get a winemaking fix. I can't believe it was about 2-1/2 years ago I bottled my last batch in preparation of moving to arizona. All in all I think it's going to work out really well. "Winehouse on the Rocks II " Before and after Pics - first and second same view, third looking towards my art studio and office.
> 
> View attachment 62670
> View attachment 62671
> View attachment 62672


Krafty, I love it, and I am so jealous! When I get my newly-installed wall-to-wall carpet paid off I am going to hire local Amish to build a wine room/cellar onto the back of my garage. It looks great.................job well done!!...............................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy

crushday said:


> Materials and Supplies:
> 
> Purchased oven (1000 plus) from Cuore - BrazilIan company. Had to ”manipulate” a 6” inch double insulated pipe to accommodate a 14cm (5.5”) hole. Didn’t take too long. Oven was shipped freight from Florida.
> 
> Put all the components (19 pieces) together, insulated and got the first of three rounds of stucco on. It will eventually have 5 inches of stucco to help keep the heat in the oven.
> 
> My landscapers have been busy the last month (only a day or two a week because of rain) prepping the spot, laying 500 square feet of pavers that includes a sidewalk to the front of my house. This wasn’t too troublesome as the 3” thick round finished concrete table (60”) took about a month to create and cure. Also, they had to pour footers and a 6” concrete foundation because this thing will weigh over two tons when it’s complete.
> 
> I’ll do the second (morning) and third (evening) coats tomorrow. The third coat will be more a skim coat and will have die (charcoal) as color. I’ll mortar the front bricks as the last step.
> 
> More pictures tomorrow.


Someone must* really *love pizza! It looks wonderful................................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy

crushday said:


> Thursday became Saturday - mortar still drying but you get the idea...
> 
> 
> View attachment 62928
> View attachment 62929
> View attachment 62930


You have really outdone yourself......it is a work of art, as well as functional, so when are you going to invite us for a pizza party?..................................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy

mainshipfred said:


> last night I went to get a few bottles of wine out of the cooler to bring home and found my AC unit was froze up. It was around 80* when it is normally at 55*. One of the carboys had wine coming up through the air lock. Grabbed a heat gun to defrost it and found when I turned it back on it started freezing up again. Went to Lowes to get a new one but it was around 9:00 when I got back. Set the Inkbird to 75* and it seemed to rest long enough to thaw the ice. Had to be at my job @ 4:30 this morning to get a crane set up so I was back at the shop at 3:00 making sure it was still working at 75* and no luck. I pulled the old one and put in the new one and just let it run on it's own controls at 64*. So now I'm working on getting the new one set permanently. I have to admit though my butt is a little kicked.


Fred, sorry to hear of your troubles. How do you think your wine has fared with the dramatic changes in temperature?..........................Dizzy


----------



## mainshipfred

DizzyIzzy said:


> Fred, sorry to hear of your troubles. How do you think your wine has fared with the dramatic changes in temperature?..........................Dizzy



I think it's fine, thanks for asking. Not knowing how long it was like that I was afraid there may not have been enough ullage in the bottles. No extruded corks that I can tell.


----------



## mainshipfred

The S. African Cab and Shiraz finished MLF about a week ago, so it's raking and sulfiting time. Really wish I could get them in barrels but I think the fall wines still need more time. Plus I want to do some blending with falls Norton, Petit Verdot, Touriga, Nebbiolo, Tannat, Alicante and 2019 spring Cab. My plans are to have each one 75-80% of the varietal with small portions of some of the others for complexity and color.


----------



## ceeaton

I just found out I'm staying up later than I like to...supposed to be a blood moon or eclipse tonight (haven't researched yet, heard it on the radio). My youngest daughter is into astronomy, so I think it might be a dad/daughter bonding opportunity tonight (she's 12, I think, I get confused, I'm old, that is what wives are for, to remember dates and such).

Time to get out a nice bottle of red. Just hope my eyes aren't too red in church tomorrow.

Didn't realize it was a penumbral eclipse, I think I'll get a good nights sleep instead.









A 'Buck Moon' lunar eclipse occurs this Fourth of July. Don't expect to see much.


The Full Buck moon of July 2020 will experience a minor penumbral lunar eclipse this weekend (July 4 and 5), but don't expect much.




www.space.com


----------



## cmason1957

This is what I have been doing today. I have owned the Allinonewinepump for probably 5 or 6 years. But I didn't have the filter system. I finally bought the filter components and got it set up today. I had 7 or maybe 9 carboys to filter. Shoo here it is mid process. I am pretty impressed by this, given the cost, I bought 10 filters to get to free shipping from filter fast and thre whole cost was under $100. Oh and on the very right is some extratracting lemoncello.


----------



## crushday

Beautiful day boating on the Sound!


----------



## ceeaton

Living in a close knit community of over 1000 houses, people do get some fireworks from time to time (New Years Eve is usually the most active, believe it or not). I feel for my wife who has to get up at 4:30 tomorrow morning. I'm sitting on my perch at the edge of the garage enjoying the show.

Notice my neighbor behind me who lives outside the Lake not doing anything. Normally I'm thinking of hosing down my roof because he usually puts off quite an array of fireworks. He put on quite a show about three weeks ago. I was driving home from a evening meeting and could see them from miles away. After I got home a bunch of unmarked cars descended on his house all at once, I think it was the Feds. One came back a few hours later with what I would have thought was a warrant, though he didn't get hauled off.

I let the pyrotechnics to the others. Somewhat worried because it has been rather dry around these parts other than a light rain last night.

Happy fourth to all of you out there in wineland!


----------



## sour_grapes

There is a constant, albeit diffuse, din of percussives here. Perhaps other 4ths are like this, but overwhelmed by the "official" fireworks, but it really seems different. Just a continuous bang/crackle/bang coming from 360 degreees. 

Happy 4th to all.


----------



## KCCam

cmason1957 said:


> Oh and on the very right is some extratracting lemoncello.


Oooooo, limoncello! Ever since I got my first taste of “home-made” limoncello on a cruise ship on “Italy night,” I’ve always wondered how to make it properly, but never researched it. I’ve infused lemon and/or lime zest in diluted Everclear for a couple months then added simple syrup. I quite enjoy drinking that, but do you have a recipe you would share?


----------



## cmason1957

KCCam said:


> Oooooo, limoncello! Ever since I got my first taste of “home-made” limoncello on a cruise ship on “Italy night,” I’ve always wondered how to make it properly, but never researched it. I’ve infused lemon and/or lime zest in diluted Everclear for a couple months then added simple syrup. I quite enjoy drinking that, but do you have a recipe you would share?


There's is a thread around here somewhere with several different versions. Mine is 3 or 4 bottles of Costco vodka, zesty if about 40 lemons, soak together for 40 days or more. Strain out the lemon. Add simple sryup.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> There is a constant, albeit diffuse, din of percussives here. Perhaps other 4ths are like this, but overwhelmed by the "official" fireworks, but it really seems different. Just a continuous bang/crackle/bang coming from 360 degreees.
> 
> Happy 4th to all.



We noticed the same thing sitting out front with some neighbors last night. A little after 11, it got quiet and one said, "I feel like we were just in battle.". Must've been the cancellation of many local "official" displays forcing everyone to go get their own.


----------



## KCCam

cmason1957 said:


> There's is a thread around here somewhere with several different versions. Mine is 3 or 4 bottles of Costco vodka, zesty if about 40 lemons, soak together for 40 days or more. Strain out the lemon. Add simple sryup.


Didn’t think to look for a limoncello recipe on WINEmakingtalk! LOL I’ll definitely look it up. How big are your Costco bottles? In Canada ours are 1.75 L, a little less than halfway gallon. And how much sugar/simple syrup for your taste?


----------



## cmason1957

KCCam said:


> Didn’t think to look for a limoncello recipe on WINEmakingtalk! LOL I’ll definitely look it up. How big are your Costco bottles? In Canada ours are 1.75 L, a little less than halfway gallon. And how much sugar/simple syrup for your taste?


US has the 1.75 liter bottles as well. I generally add enough sugar water to end up with about three gallons. To be honest, I never actually measure it.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

In Dyersville Iowa with my grandson at the Field of Dreams movie set(Carson and his mom). During the tournament they had a home run contest which he won(12 year olds). A special moment for us as he hit the ball 15-20 yards further then the other competitors. Most of his home runs were 1 bounce and then into the corn behind the outfield.


----------



## Val-the-Brew-Gal

I'm making ribs on the Traeger! They smell soooo good


----------



## ibglowin

Friday night is booked. The perfect movie for this pandemic where you wake up everyday and it feels like the same before that and the same before that..........


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Friday night is booked. The perfect movie for this pandemic where you wake up everyday and it feels like the same before that and the same before that..........




Looks pretty good - a new take on Groundhog Day.


----------



## Kraffty

That looks really funny, thanks!


----------



## FXibley

half of the 2019 concord bottled, half to go. I'm thinking of picking up 2 more 54L demijohns for this Oct.


----------



## Venatorscribe

bottling a brew of Pilsner in the garage


----------



## Kraffty

So I started unpacking my winemaking stuff and all seems to be here and intact EXCEPT all my bucket lids. No clue where they disappeared to but I have a couple of cheapie, quickie Orchard Breezins Kits coming monday and needed something. I found some lids at Uline that are supposed to be airtight called Gamma Seal Lids (in the left of the photo). Pretty cool design, snap ring with o-ring and threaded to take the center piece also with o-ring and thread. It's been a couple of years and I'm looking forward to fermenting something again even if it's just for some summer drinkin.


----------



## Ajmassa

ready For battle!


----------



## Kraffty

Ajmassa said:


> ready For battle!View attachment 63339
> 
> Am I the only one who was stupid enough to ZAP themselves on purpose because they figured it couldn't be that strong a jolt. Holy Crap was that a shock! Only tried that once.


----------



## ibglowin

We have two of those as well. They are fantastic. Have to admit I have not shocked myself yet! 



Ajmassa said:


> ready For battle!View attachment 63339


----------



## Ajmassa

ibglowin said:


> We have two of those as well. They are fantastic. Have to admit I have not shocked myself yet!


Had one previously that lasted for about 2 years. Took a shot while trying to fix it one time. But no, never did it intentionally lol. 

However, I cannot say the same regarding the wife’s taser. But that tends to happen with the combination of
good friends + good wine + “Hey is that a taser over there?”


----------



## Kraffty

However, I cannot say the same regarding the wife’s taser. But that tends to happen with the combination of
good friends + good wine + “Hey is that a taser over there?”
[/QUOTE]

You forgot the "Hey Hold my drink and watch this" part.....


----------



## Kraffty

All done and ready to roll, a couple of kits look to be arriving Monday by Fedex, we'll see how well it works Tuesday!


----------



## mainshipfred

Kraffty said:


> All done and ready to roll, a couple of kits look to be arriving Monday by Fedex, we'll see how well it works Tuesday!
> View attachment 63419



Really nice Mike


----------



## KCCam

Kraffty said:


> All done and ready to roll, a couple of kits look to be arriving Monday by Fedex, we'll see how well it works Tuesday!
> View attachment 63419


WOW! I want one! That is beautiful. Hey, what are you doing next week? Maybe instead of starting your kits, you could come make one of those for me.


----------



## mainshipfred

Just finished doing some cleaning, organizing and checking inventory for the upcoming crush. Some of the whites should be coming in the end of August. Would like to start blending but the fall 19's are still changing on a regular basis and I think it would be better to wait another few months to see how they develope. I really have until the beginning of the year when the 20's finish MLF, then I will have to bottle to create the floor space in the cooler I need for them. 

Also had a nice visit from @Cynewulf. Hopefully us Virginia folks can get together at a winery sometime soon.


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> All done and ready to roll, a couple of kits look to be arriving Monday by Fedex, we'll see how well it works Tuesday!


Where's the beer area?


----------



## ceeaton

Really nice rain shower here, so no watering this evening. After services did some work for work, then headed to my brothers' place to pick up his steam carpet cleaner. Wifey has been painting rooms, kids swapping rooms, two girls to the larger room and single boy to the smaller one (older son in Air Force, he'll sleep on the couch when he visits next). No explanation necessary for the guys on this site (girls need room for stuff for you girls who don't realize it). Couldn't believe the "waste" water, could probably use it to repaint a grill or something it was so dark.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Friday night is booked. The perfect movie for this pandemic where you wake up everyday and it feels like the same before that and the same before that..........




Did you end up watching? Good?


----------



## ibglowin

Yes, was worth the watch. Some good laughs and a some great scenes with J.K. Simmons made it even more worthwhile. Short like 90 mins long so not a big time investment.



Boatboy24 said:


> Did you end up watching? Good?


----------



## ibglowin

Watched this last night. 



Was very good as well. Not long also, like 90mins runtime. Nonstop action. Good performance by Tom Hanks. Lots of U-Boat hunting!


----------



## ibglowin

@Kraffty Whats the temp down there this time of year?



Kraffty said:


> All done and ready to roll, a couple of kits look to be arriving Monday by Fedex, we'll see how well it works Tuesday!
> View attachment 63419


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Watched this last night.
> 
> 
> 
> Was very good as well. Not long also, like 90mins runtime. Nonstop action. Good performance by Tom Hanks. Lots of U-Boat hunting!




I watched on Friday. I thought it was OK. I suspect there is a ton of footage on that cutting room floor. Still trying to figure out why Elisabeth Shue's character was even in the movie. Did enjoy getting the historical perspective on what if must have been like making those Atlantic crossings.


----------



## ibglowin

Desperation for a roll with Tom Hanks? Yep, did not add much to the movie really.


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Desperation for a roll with Tom Hanks? Yep, did not add much to the movie really.



Not certain, but I'm thinking they maybe had footage that spent some time on character development (of many characters), but chopped most of it. Otherwise, could've made for a long movie.


----------



## ibglowin

Perhaps trying to "humanize" Tom Hanks in some way. The biggest suspension of belief was Tom Hanks (age 63) trying to play a Captain of a Navy Warship. Lots of Grecian Formula for Men may have been consumed as well as digital smoothing of wrinkles.....



Boatboy24 said:


> Not certain, but I'm thinking they maybe had footage that spent some time on character development (of many characters), but chopped most of it. Otherwise, could've made for a long movie.


----------



## Rice_Guy

At this point I am debating, , humm

This year’s harvest of green gooseberry is 4kg so I could do a straight gooseberry wine. Reading the ten pages that come with the WMT search function raisin and white grape blends are popular. Other than @BernardSmith there really aren’t a lot of opinions about gooseberry.

do I blend? , , ,do I run it straight to see what I can get out of 100% gooseberry?
. , . , . humm . , . , .


----------



## KCCam

Rice_Guy said:


> At this point I am debating, , humm
> 
> This year’s harvest of green gooseberry is 4kg so I could do a straight gooseberry wine. Reading the ten pages that come with the WMT search function raisin and white grape blends are popular. Other than @BernardSmith there really aren’t a lot of opinions about gooseberry.
> 
> do I blend? , , ,do I run it straight to see what I can get out of 100% gooseberry?
> . , . , . humm . , . , .


Can you make it straight, and blend after?


----------



## Rice_Guy

KCCam said:


> Can you make it straight, and blend after?


At some point I will, probably after the red gooseberry variety starts producing(blush wines are attractive). 

At this time have played with the 2020 gooseberry. It has a pH of 3.44 (excellent), TA of 3.10% (ought to dilute with something by 3 or 4x), gravity haven’t pulled one out it is thick and pulpy off a press (2019 was 1.036). The thought at this point is to use a kilo as an unidentifiable/ mild flavor, acid source for a watermelon wine.
The TA will take a bit of planning.


----------



## Kraffty

Day 2 of Orchard Breezin ferment. I know it's been a while but I seem to remember kits fitting in one 6.9 gal bucket without blowing over. I just split this into two buckets for the balance of the primary time. I'd forgot how much I love the smell though.


----------



## Boatboy24

A few weeks back, I dumped half of my 2019 Viognier back into a carboy because I was getting a chill haze. At that time, I treated it with bentonite. Today, I racked off the bentonite, re-filtered and bottled. I started chilling down a bottle about an hour ago - crossing fingers the bentonite was successful. All this after I did a midday run in 94 degree heat (it's currently 97). The run wore me down pretty well, and the racking/filtering/bottling just finished me off. I have some chicken ready for the grill, but I'm not sure I want to venture back outside.


----------



## ceeaton

Yeah, glad my wife wanted to get the one room cleared out that she has to paint. Switching rooms so the "girls" can have the larger room (more stuff = more space). Only problem was once inside coming outside was quite the shock. 96 with a "feel like" temp of 104. Fortunately the humidity didn't come up as much as they thought, yet. Dew point only 69, when it gets into the 70s it can get pretty oppressive.

Can't imagine running in this, I take my walk before sunup, can you run then?

I know, you're young, but be safe!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Can't imagine running in this, I take my walk before sunup, can you run then?
> 
> I know, you're young, but be safe!



I can certainly run earlier, but I chose to have some wine for dessert last night, so wasn't feeling up to it first thing this morning.  I'm not as young as I used to be. Funny you mention that. My wife decided to come with me today (on her bike). After a few attempts to 'talk' that didn't go well (between the running and my headphones, talking isn't a good activity), she pushed ahead. When I got to the point where I told her I was going to turn around, she was nowhere in sight. Lot's of other ways back home from there, so I figured she was just looking for a change of scenery. About half a mile from my finish, a fire truck and ambulance came screaming by. I didn't know what to make of that, so finished up as quickly as I could. Fortunately, when I arrived home, her bike was in the garage. 

I did find myself crossing the road a few times today, just to get on the side that had more shade.


----------



## Chuck E

Bottled and labeled 8 cases, now to melt the capsules...


----------



## vineyarddog

Boatboy24 said:


> All this after I did a midday run in 94 degree heat (it's currently 97).


Woof! I did 5 miles at 8am and that was rough. Only about 80 and humid then.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

Power's been our for about an hour and a half. Nasty, nasty line of storms came through. Still thunder and lightning pretty consistently out there and it's been almost two hours now. Fortunately, the temperature has dropped about 25 degrees, so all we have to worry about for now is the humidity. 

@mainshipfred: Do you have power?


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Power's been our for about an hour and a half. Nasty, nasty line of storms came through. Still thunder and lightning pretty consistently out there and it's been almost two hours now. Fortunately, the temperature has dropped about 25 degrees, so all we have to worry about for now is the humidity.
> 
> @mainshipfred: Do you have power?



Never lost power at my office or house, was a wicked storm though.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Never lost power at my office or house, was a wicked storm though.



Looks like it's localized to my neighborhood and a small area around it. We had what must've been a strike very close by - power went down simultaneously.


----------



## Boatboy24

7 hours with no power now....


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> 7 hours with no power now....



And you are posting how, exactly?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> And you are posting how, exactly?



Using my phone as a hot spot. Power came back on some time after 1am.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the 2019 Zin/Petite Sirah out of the 40L barrel after a 6 month soak and put the Touriga Nacional in. Both tasting nice right now, but the Zin is really nice. 

Now, getting ready to make a few pizzas and watch the Nats vs the Yankees. Sadly, Juan Soto won't be there, as he just tested positive for COVID. But we've got Dr. Fauci throwing out the first pitch.


----------



## ibglowin

Our SIL out in SOCAL is a huge A's fan. He purchased a fan cutout with our grand daughter on it. They caught it the other night on TV. Its down the 3rd base side IIRC.







Play Ball!


----------



## Boatboy24

Loving life! I don't care about the score at this point.


----------



## ceeaton

Our local post office usually delivers amazon packages later in the day. Got my package with a new cable modem and router, plus an ethernet adapter around noontime. I'm using the adapter on my laptop and I am hard wired into my DSL modem/router. Getting much better speed than using the wifi. Come Monday after Comcast drops off my install kit I will be seeing speeds 20+ times faster.

Need to run the ethernet from the modem to the router upstairs in the meantime. Nice warm day here, so I guess I'll have to twist my arm to head to the cool and dry of the basement.


----------



## Venatorscribe

I went for a walk in the local botanical gardens. Winter here in NZ at present. But the sky was blue and no wind. However low temps
.


----------



## wood1954

Working on building a chair for my cabin. Using black locust for durabilit.


----------



## ceeaton

Well, I think the new internet connection is working okay. This is from my laptop sitting in the garage using WiFi with 4 other devices currently connected (at least). My old dual core phenom hardwired topped out at 350+ Mbps. I think I can effectively surf this forum now...




I equate the revelation today comparable to getting our first color TV when I was a kid, what a difference!


----------



## wood1954

ceeaton said:


> Well, I think the new internet connection is working okay. This is from my laptop sitting in the garage using WiFi with 4 other devices currently connected (at least). My old dual core phenom hardwired topped out at 350+ Mbps. I think I can effectively surf this forum now...
> 
> View attachment 64020
> 
> 
> I equate the revelation today comparable to getting our first color TV when I was a kid, what a difference!


Wow, I get 24 mbps


----------



## ceeaton

wood1954 said:


> Wow, I get 24 mbps


I was getting 12 Mbps yesterday off my Verizon DSL (that's supposed to be 25). Verizon is visiting today to try and figure out why my line gets noise after a rain. I hope they bring their own water, LOL.

I feel your pain. This morning I've been hooked to work for an hour via the new connection and my VPN hasn't dropped once, that's a first!


----------



## Jason Marks

New storage


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ceeaton said:


> Well, I think the new internet connection is working okay. This is from my laptop sitting in the garage using WiFi with 4 other devices currently connected (at least). My old dual core phenom hardwired topped out at 350+ Mbps. I think I can effectively surf this forum now...
> 
> View attachment 64020
> 
> 
> I equate the revelation today comparable to getting our first color TV when I was a kid, what a difference!


And the NBC peacock was the first thing you saw in color.


----------



## Kraffty

I just finished rebuilding a wind chime for the deck. Replaced everything except the Copper Tubes, originally a 3/4" x 8' length from home depot. Cut a new wood top then found a round flat rock that I drilled through for the clapper. I fabricated and inserted a double ended eyelet to attach the chain to support it and to attach the sail chain below it. I drew the Fish and had it cut from steel years ago as a decoration and it ended up working perfectly as the sail. We'll see how it handles the wind this afternoon.


----------



## SpoiledRotten

After a busy day at the office (home office), just chilling in the back yard, sipping a glass of Pinot Grigio. As posted in “what’s in your glass” thread.


----------



## Sage

Built a walking trail. Actually added to one built this spring. It has a rest stop in a couple of places. About 3 part days on the small excavator and several hours of rake time.


----------



## Boatboy24

Just accepted an offer of employment, got a Prime NY Strip in the sous vide. Life is good!


----------



## ibglowin

Way to go Jim! 




Boatboy24 said:


> Just accepted an offer of employment, got a Prime NY Strip in the sous vide. Life is good!


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Just accepted an offer of employment, got a Prime NY Strip in the sous vide. Life is good!


Work isn't all it's cracked up to be, but it's a heck of a lot better than sitting on your butt and worrying about the bills.

Congratulations Jim!


----------



## Kraffty

Congrats Jim! Now back to the real world with you...


----------



## Sage

That's going to cut into your free time.


----------



## sour_grapes

Yes!! A working stiff again! Good going.


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Yes!! A working stiff again! Good going.



Not for a few more weeks. Family vacation coming up first. Priorities...


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Just accepted an offer of employment, got a Prime NY Strip in the sous vide. Life is good!



Congrats Jim!


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Boatboy24 said:


> Just accepted an offer of employment, got a Prime NY Strip in the sous vide. Life is good!



131* for 2 hours? Perfect m- r.


----------



## abrewkat

I just stirred up the Dragon's blood variant (I think this one will be 'Mango Tango') and Cherry berry blend (To be blended with Rhubarb for a 'Double Trouble, Part Deux') that I pitched yesterday. And to keep from falling too far behind, that means I have to pick, chop and freeze the rest of the rhubarb. And I have 8 gallons each of concord grape and sour cherry that are ready to be stabilized prior to blending and bottling, so I see a lot of bottle washing and sanitizing in my immediate future. And the sour cherries are ready to pick... Long weekend looks to be a busy one! May try juicing the cherries and canning the juice as well as freezing a bunch.


----------



## Boatboy24

SpoiledRotten said:


> 131* for 2 hours? Perfect m- r.



It was closer to 3 hours, but they started frozen.


----------



## ceeaton

A bachelor for about a week. Son who is in the AF came to visit from Florida. He drove through the night and met up with my wife and kids at the MIL place (Grandmas). My work is so strict, even if he shows no symptoms I can't show up on site at work. So I'll meet up with them at a cabin that my brothers and sister own up in the middle of nowhere next Thursday. Fortunately the county we're visiting has single digit COVID cases (maybe zero, not sure).

So for the meantime it is me and my older daughter at home. Just happened to find a long enough cable to run from my laptop to the receiver in my garage, so playing a few songs to usher in the weekend. Some Clapton, Mellencamp, Eagles, Creedence, Zepplin...you get the idea. I think I need another beer!

Edit: forgot to mention Lynryd Skynryd.


----------



## Rocky

This is not wine related but I just had my paver driveway, sidewalk and patio cleaned, repaired and re-sanded with polymeric sand. I had quotes from two companies that ranged from $13,000 to $14,000 (did not include the patio) for the job. By searching out companies and individuals that did the parts of the job and drafting Mrs. Rocky and one of my grandsons and doing a lot of the grunt work myself, I got the entire job done for less than $2000 (including all materials). It may not be perfect but saving $11-12K sure is. A bonus in all of this is we also did our patio which was not included in the above quotes. I have to sand the last (repaired) portion and I will post some pictures later.


----------



## Jason Marks

Bottling a Chardonnay my first white wine from juice bucket. The last bottle or the dreg bottle I like to call it was pretty clear.


----------



## Kraffty

Beautiful Wine Room Jason. And a HAMMOCK, never thought of that before, but might not make it back upstairs some Friday nights....


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> Beautiful Wine Room Jason. And a HAMMOCK, never thought of that before, but might not make it back upstairs some Friday nights....


That's why it's there, takes up less space than a pull out couch I use, LOL.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> That's why it's there, takes up less space than a pull out couch I use, LOL.



True, but much harder to get into after a few glasses of wine.


----------



## ceeaton

Common', after a few glasses of wine, with all that vitamin A (alcohol) we can do anything, we're superhuman, LOL.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> True, but much harder to get into after a few glasses of wine.



But MUCH easier to get out of!


----------



## FXibley

made some garden salsa


----------



## FXibley

then checked the progress on a bottle of 2019 sparkling concord


----------



## Rocky

Here are some pictures of the driveway, sidewalk and patio. They do not do the job justice because you really needed to see what the pavers looked like before. There were so many weeds I could have mowed my driveway. The patio was so discolored you could not tell that the pattern was a basket weave. I got a lot of dust from the polymeric sand on the surface and I am thinking of having the cleaning people back to scrub it off. Probably wont as time will wear it away and, after all, it is a driveway and not an interior tile floor.


----------



## Kraffty

Nice Job Rocky, and from those pics your home and yard look absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Rocky

Kraffty said:


> Nice Job Rocky, and from those pics your home and yard look absolutely beautiful.



Thanks, Mike. We love the place and it is our 4th home. We have been here longer than any other one (21 years) and even though it is too big for two people, taxes are a killer and there is a lot of landscape maintenance, we cannot bring ourselves to part with it. Our next move is into the urn.


----------



## Boatboy24

@Rocky : it looks great. I installed a small bluestone patio in our last home and I know how great that poly sand is, but also how quickly Mother Nature wants to take over. Can't imagine the weed pressure on an entire driveway. The 'residue' will be gone in short order, so just enjoy the fruits of your labor and put all that money saved into some juice buckets.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky said:


> Our next move is into the urn.



Now THAT is a good line!


----------



## Venatorscribe

After washing the windows with the telescopic thingie I spend the bulk of my day researching and thinking through the issues relevant to using a blood glucose diabetic monitoring device to measure residual sugar post fermentation. These devices aren’t too expensive on auction sites and I am becoming frustrated trying to buy a range of accurate narrow range hydrometers for accurate measurement of SG and Brix. I think I have cracked it (theoretically) and will keep everyone updated - assuming everything is measurable and repeatable.


----------



## Ted Brumleve

30&1/2 bottles of Pink Moscato from the WE kit started 6/11/20. Pink caps on clear bottles.


----------



## Jason Marks

Kraffty said:


> Beautiful Wine Room Jason. And a HAMMOCK, never thought of that before, but might not make it back upstairs some Friday nights....


Thank! I have the hammock connected to the two giant beams in the ceiling. Between it and the keg wine it makes it hard to be upstairs


----------



## KCCam

sdibley said:


> made some garden salsa
> View attachment 64274
> View attachment 64275


Are those home-grown veggies for your salsa?
These aren't "what I'm doing today", but your post made me think about "what I was doing before." We make salsa every year with as much home-grown as possible and can it. Short growing season here in Alberta though, and no garden, so everything grown in pots, sometimes starting from seed in January. (P.S. Only one of the ghost peppers made it into a portion of the salsa -- my portion. LOL)


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, it wasn't "today," but here is what I did the night before last. Busy day in the wineroom. I bottled 4 cases of my 2017 Horse Heaven Hills Syrah (from grapes). I racked the WE Private Reserve Sonoma Dry Creek (phew! A lot of names) kit off the gross lees and topped up a couple of bottles of Viognier I made from a juice bucket. And I started an ancient CC Showcase Rosso Fortissimo that I have had sitting around forever. It may wind up being tossed, or made into Sangria, but might as well give it a go. It had oxidized notes, and the grape pack had solidified into a brick. It is now fermenting away.

I also seem to have drunk as much wine as I bottled that night!


----------



## ceeaton

Venatorscribe said:


> After washing the windows with the telescopic thingie I spend the bulk of my day researching and thinking through the issues relevant to using a blood glucose diabetic monitoring device to measure residual sugar post fermentation. These devices aren’t too expensive on auction sites and I am becoming frustrated trying to buy a range of accurate narrow range hydrometers for accurate measurement of SG and Brix. I think I have cracked it (theoretically) and will keep everyone updated - assuming everything is measurable and repeatable.


If you can describe a trial you want, I have plenty of meters and test strips in the house. The meters aren't expensive, it's the test strips that get expensive. I believe we just moved to a new series of meters (every meter uses a different test strip), I'd send you one but I highly doubt it would ever get through customs since the strips, or at least they used to, required a valid prescription to purchase.


----------



## FXibley

KCCam said:


> Are those home-grown veggies for your salsa?



yep except for the onion, didn't grow that this year. i have some pics of the garden somewhere


----------



## FXibley




----------



## Boatboy24

Just finished watching a handful of videos from today's splashdown and recovery of the SpaceX capsule. Really cool stuff, and I feel like I'm reliving 1969 in some ways. A more modern version, of course, but still...


----------



## ibglowin

I think they may need to do some better security (boat) control next time........

That was just pure amateur hour as the boat with a very political sign crossed within 20 ft of the Dragon capsule and the recovery ship..........


----------



## Boatboy24

Yes, one commentator mentioned the number of 'observers' that were there.


----------



## Jason Marks

Fermenting a Hibiscus Mead


----------



## FXibley

doin some bottlin



makin some basil pesto


----------



## Sage

Just waiting for the grapes to get ripe.....

In the meantime..... I clayed and ceramic waxed the truck.... with helpers nearby.


----------



## FXibley

did some more bottlin


----------



## mainshipfred

Today starts the blending of the 19s. Going to start with the Norton and thinking PV, Tannat, Merlot and Nebbiolo. Then Probably the Tannat with Cab, Merlot, PV and maybe some Norton or Touriga. My plans are to make about 10 gallons each with a dominate varietal of Norton, Tannat, Cab and PV. With so many choices it's not my favorite task but I believe it really makes a difference in the wines.


----------



## Johnd

Gonna be a hot one down here today. Catching up on some bottle tagging and cellaring in the 58°F wine cellar. Starting off with the Turley wines, some Zins and Petite Syrahs.


----------



## mainshipfred

Johnd said:


> Gonna be a hot one down here today. Catching up on some bottle tagging and cellaring in the 58°F wine cellar. Starting off with the Turley wines, some Zins and Petite Syrahs.
> View attachment 64864



We finally got a break with the heat. Beautiful, in the mid 70s.


----------



## ibglowin

This weeks haul.

5.25lbs! I think we have reached peak harvest this week and should be slowing done after this. (I hope!)


----------



## Enologo

Bottled six gallons of Vino Limone (Skeeter Pee)


----------



## raspberry

canning 4 bushels of tomatoes


----------



## Mrose

Packing for our yearly 2 week stay in Hatteras N.C. The next two weeks will Feel like 2 months!


----------



## Johnd

mainshipfred said:


> We finally got a break with the heat. Beautiful, in the mid 70s.


I’m looking forward to that Fred, maybe in October...........


----------



## Boatboy24

Mrose said:


> Packing for our yearly 2 week stay in Hatteras N.C. The next two weeks will Feel like 2 months!



I'm jealous. Just left the northern Outer Banks this morning. Hoping to return to Nags Head or Hatteras in Nov for a fishing trip.


----------



## Mrose

Boatboy24 said:


> I'm jealous. Just left the northern Outer Banks this morning. Hoping to return to Nags Head or Hatteras in Nov for a fishing trip.


We hate the drive from Alabama, but it’s well worth it for the Great fishing! we have a charter boat booked for the 4th hoping the yellow fin will be biting by then.


----------



## Kraffty

We had a blank space of wall between the kitchen and dining room that needed "something". I had these two 4x4 wine bottle holders from my old winery and reworked them to mount side by side and hold 4 glasses and 12 bottles. Lori likes it so I guess it stays now.


----------



## Mcjeff

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 64932
> 
> We had a blank space of wall between the kitchen and dining room that needed "something". I had these two 4x4 wine bottle holders from my old winery and reworked them to mount side by side and hold 4 glasses and 12 bottles. Lori likes it so I guess it stays now.


Very nice!


----------



## Kraffty

I ordered a little over 400 lbs grapes from Colavita and Son yesterday and they say pick up will be ready mid Sept. just south of Fresno, California (roughly 10 hours from home). This will be my first crush since 2017 and since I'll be working alone this time I figured it was time to motorize my crusher/destimer using a treadmill motor and controller as suggested by @ibglowin a few years back. I cut a platform for the motor that attaches to an existing bracket and hung the controller on existing threaded studs. Still need to make a faceplate for the power switch and speed controller. Potentiometer and pullies are on order so hopefully I can get it up and running in the next week or two.
Doing 6 lugs of a coastal Pinot Noir and 6 of an old vine zin, getting excited to get going again. Lori says sitting 20 hours in the truck over 2 days is just too much so I'm heading out solo. Plan on driving out and spending the night in beautiful downtown Del Rey or Reedley then being at the warehouse when they open to load up and drive straight back to AZ. Crush, drink and crash.


----------



## ibglowin

@Kraffty That there looks very familiar!

Not sure if you know this but you can buy CA wine grapes in Phoenix. I don't know anything about the quality just saw it whilst googling one day looking for a source closer to me than Lodi. You may want to investigate this year for a possible order next year. Orders for this year need to be placed by 9/4/20 my email says. Prices don't look too bad to me.






Wine Grapes Order Guide - Peddler's Son Produce & Provisions







www.peddlersson.com


----------



## Kraffty

Thanks for that head's up, I'd been looking but not finding a local source and was quietly dreading that 20 hours on the road. Prices are about 30 percent higher but easily offset by food, hotel, gas expenses so I canceled the Fresno order and placed it with Thepedlersons. we'll see how it works out.
Next year though I'll have to find a verde valley supplier. It looks like we're just some approvals away from an AVA listing, the third in Arizona after Gilbert and Sanoita regions.

Thanks again.


----------



## Johnd

Being thankful that this storm changed course, and praying for the folks on SW Louisiana. This storm is an absolute monster. The blue dot is where I live, the lake between me and New Orleans is 24 miles across, making the eye of Laura damn near 20 miles wide.


----------



## Kraffty

I'm going to pat myself on the back and call the motorizing of my crusher/destimmer a huge success. It runs great, is smooth and looks pretty clean for a shade tree type builder. For a machine that will probably only see 15 to 30 minutes of runtime a year I think it'll hold up for a while.


----------



## sour_grapes

Johnd said:


> Being thankful that this storm changed course, and praying for the folks on SW Louisiana. This storm is an absolute monster. The blue dot is where I live, the lake between me and New Orleans is 24 miles across, making the eye of Laura damn near 20 miles wide.
> 
> View attachment 65187



Hope those in affected areas are safe and well!

@hounddawg , I think it is going to pass right over you, yes? I hope it is weakened by then.


----------



## hounddawg

sour_grapes said:


> Hope those in affected areas are safe and well!
> 
> @hounddawg , I think it is going to pass right over you, yes? I hope it is weakened by then.


i as well, but we need the rain something awful, this last spring i had bumper crops of peaches, pears, blackberries, elderberries, all failed, i'm feeding hay 2 to 3 months early,,, glad @Jlohnd is good 
Dawg


----------



## ceeaton

Oh, tornado warning...we don't get many of those up here. Guess I'm battening the hatches!

I'm guess there is some hail around, the temps are dropping like a rock.

Edit: storms passed through, no tomatoes. Some small hail and some incredible wind, about 1/2 inch of rain in 10 minutes. Back to the normally scheduled program (drinking).


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Oh, tornado warning...we don't get many of those up here. Guess I'm battening the hatches!
> 
> I'm guess there is some hail around, the temps are dropping like a rock.
> 
> Edit: storms passed through, no tomatoes. Some small hail and some incredible wind, about 1/2 inch of rain in 10 minutes. Back to the normally scheduled program (drinking).



Guess my drinking window opens soon - storms rolling through now...


----------



## ibglowin

Keep a look out for those strong Tomatoes!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Guess my drinking window opens soon - storms rolling through now...



looks like it's midnight.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> looks like it's midnight.



Just the beginning for the next 18-24 hours. But yeah, it's dark out there. I'm gonna go out on a limb and bet that we won't have our scheduled 8am baseball practice in the morning.


----------



## mainshipfred

Well it's blending day today at least for the Norton and Tannat, did the bench trails a couple weeks ago. Thank goodness for argon since I'll have some head space in a few carboys before finishing all the blending.


----------



## DizzyIzzy

Kraffty said:


> View attachment 64932
> 
> We had a blank space of wall between the kitchen and dining room that needed "something". I had these two 4x4 wine bottle holders from my old winery and reworked them to mount side by side and hold 4 glasses and 12 bottles. Lori likes it so I guess it stays now.


Very nicely done................very "crafty".............................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy

Johnd said:


> Being thankful that this storm changed course, and praying for the folks on SW Louisiana. This storm is an absolute monster. The blue dot is where I live, the lake between me and New Orleans is 24 miles across, making the eye of Laura damn near 20 miles wide.
> 
> View attachment 65187


I feel your pain.................I have a grandson NE of Houston................baton down the hatches!!.......................................Dizzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy

hounddawg said:


> i as well, but we need the rain something awful, this last spring i had bumper crops of peaches, pears, blackberries, elderberries, all failed, i'm feeding hay 2 to 3 months early,,, glad @Jlohnd is good
> Dawg


Weather forecaster said that Ohio is in a drought also, and I have been noticing that all the streams are running really low. Worries me as I get my water from a shallow spring-fed well................................Dizzy


----------



## Sage

Put my party sign on a barrel.


----------



## crushday

Kraffty said:


> I ordered a little over 400 lbs grapes from Colavita and Son yesterday and they say pick up will be ready mid Sept. just south of Fresno, California (roughly 10 hours from home). This will be my first crush since 2017 and since I'll be working alone this time I figured it was time to motorize my crusher/destimer using a treadmill motor and controller as suggested by @ibglowin a few years back. I cut a platform for the motor that attaches to an existing bracket and hung the controller on existing threaded studs. Still need to make a faceplate for the power switch and speed controller. Potentiometer and pullies are on order so hopefully I can get it up and running in the next week or two.
> Doing 6 lugs of a coastal Pinot Noir and 6 of an old vine zin, getting excited to get going again. Lori says sitting 20 hours in the truck over 2 days is just too much so I'm heading out solo. Plan on driving out and spending the night in beautiful downtown Del Rey or Reedley then being at the warehouse when they open to load up and drive straight back to AZ. Crush, drink and crash.
> View attachment 65081


I finished my 20 hour trek this past weekend. For the same reasons, Mrs. Crushday didn’t accompany me. I left Friday, late morning, and got to the hotel 10 minutes from the vineyard just after midnight. Traffic from Portland to Salem was a crawl - that sucked. But 10 hours of podcasts was nice... Drive back was faster, no traffic and different podcasts. I’d make that trip this weekend in a heartbeat for more grapes...


----------



## sour_grapes

Today, I picked up 7 gallons of Seyval juice from a group buy from my local Vintner's Assoc. I am actually unsure of the provenance. I originally thought this was local, but I now think it may be from the Finger Lakes area. I pitched some D-47 this evening. (I am also set to get 7 gal. of Vidal in a few weeks.)


----------



## Boatboy24

Beginning final prep for crush next Saturday. Just back from the Depot with another Brute.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Beginning final prep for crush next Saturday. Just back from the Depot with another Brute.



I may have to get more brutes also, going to do 200 lb batches this year and 200 lbs won't fit in one 20 or 32 gallon brutes. Also going to hydrate the 2 new 50 liter barrels and build the cradles.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I may have to get more brutes also, going to do 200 lb batches this year and 200 lbs won't fit in one 20 or 32 gallon brutes. Also going to hydrate the 2 new 50 liter barrels and build the cradles.



Fairfax Home Depot had a lot of 10, 20 and 32 gallon cans and lids.


----------



## CDrew

mainshipfred said:


> I may have to get more brutes also, going to do 200 lb batches this year and 200 lbs won't fit in one 20 or 32 gallon brutes. Also going to hydrate the 2 new 50 liter barrels and build the cradles.



200. Pounds will fit as must in a 32 gallon. At peak fermentation though you cap will be close to overflowing. But I have done 200 pounds in. 32 several times and got away with it. But it will be very heavy. Make sure it’s on a dolly.

I like to break up bigger lots up into 2 or 3 smaller ones just to make the weight easier to handle. And more brutes are always welcome.

these days I aim for 150 pounds per 32 gallon brute fermenter which is plenty of head space.


----------



## mainshipfred

CDrew said:


> 200. Pounds will fit as must in a 32 gallon. At peak fermentation though you cap will be close to overflowing. But I have done 200 pounds in. 32 several times and got away with it. But it will be very heavy. Make sure it’s on a dolly.
> 
> I like to break up bigger lots up into 2 or 3 smaller ones just to make the weight easier to handle. And more brutes are always welcome.
> 
> these days I aim for 150 pounds per 32 gallon brute fermenter which is plenty of head space.
> View attachment 66409



The brutes are just to bring back the grapes. They will be crushed into 3 or 4 different fermenters with different yeasts.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> The brutes are just to bring back the grapes. They will be crushed into 3 or 4 different fermenters with different yeasts.



Fred,

Is this for your Tuesday pickup? You're welcome to use mine.


----------



## Boatboy24

The lab is open for business!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Fred,
> 
> Is this for your Tuesday pickup? You're welcome to use mine.



Thanks Jim, I'm good for Tuesday. I was more worried about later this month since I don't know what will come in when. It may be a pain but I'll probably be crushing 5-6 different times.


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> The lab is open for business!
> 
> View attachment 66413


Bout time!

Also, ya might wanna add some apple cider vinegar to that inventory.


----------



## heatherd

mainshipfred said:


> I may have to get more brutes also, going to do 200 lb batches this year and 200 lbs won't fit in one 20 or 32 gallon brutes. Also going to hydrate the 2 new 50 liter barrels and build the cradles.


What time are you guys going to pick up your grapes on 10/3?


----------



## mainshipfred

Ajmassa said:


> Bout time!
> 
> Also, ya might wanna add some apple cider vinegar to that inventory.



We heard Heather bought all the stock along with dishwashing liquid.


----------



## mainshipfred

heatherd said:


> What time are you guys going to pick up your grapes on 10/3?



I think everyone was thinking 10ish.


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa said:


> Also, ya might wanna add some apple cider vinegar to that inventory.



Working on the fruit fly traps too, AJ...


----------



## mainshipfred

mainshipfred said:


> We heard Heather bought all the stock along with dishwashing liquid.



@heatherd I was referring to AJ's wife. Fingers crossed she does see a single one this year, for AJ's sake. We want him to continue making wine.


----------



## heatherd

mainshipfred said:


> I think everyone was thinking 10ish.


That'll work. I'll bring bottles to swap, it'll be 2017's and earlier as I've been lazy about bottling 2018/2019s.


----------



## heatherd

mainshipfred said:


> @heatherd I was referring to AJ's wife. Fingers crossed she does see a single one this year, for AJ's sake. We want him to continue making wine.


Got it.


----------



## Ajmassa

mainshipfred said:


> @heatherd I was referring to AJ's wife. Fingers crossed she does see a single one this year, for AJ's sake. We want him to continue making wine.


Buddy, I am over a week post crush- now transferring and pressing. Your well wishes are kind, but a bit late. 

there’s a good reason I suggested some apple cider vinegar! .......will just leave it at that.


----------



## CDrew

Ajmassa said:


> Buddy, I am over a week post crush- now transferring and pressing. Your well wishes are kind, but a bit late.
> 
> there’s a good reason I suggested some apple cider vinegar! .......will just leave it at that.



Weirdly, there is no problem with fruit flies here in California. Fermenting in primary, in my garage, they are just not a thing. But down the line, once the pomace is in the green waste can, there are clouds of fruit flies. Not sure why. Sounds like @Ajmassa is still tortured by fruit flies. My condolences. Funny, I can remember raising fruit flies back in the university days. Now, they're the enemy.


----------



## Venatorscribe

thanks to today’s thread on Chitosan, I followed and watched a 30” webinar on issues related to reducing microbiological activity - that then prompted me to treat 45 litres of twelve month Pinot Noir. It was an amazing video - certainly has tipped me towards fining - which I have previously avoided ....


----------



## franc1969

I am on the list for pickup 11-12, likely get there 10-ish as well.


----------



## mainshipfred

franc1969 said:


> I am on the list for pickup 11-12, likely get there 10-ish as well.



Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## franc1969

An Ejwox hydraulic press for $600 just posted by Jim Gearing to the Washington Winemakers list. I would jump on this and Heatherd's AIO wine pump if I wasn't having sinks installed instead.


----------



## mainshipfred

I already requested to buy it. It's a 40 liter but I don't know what that means. Is the basket 40 liters or does it press 40 liters of skins. They are $695 retail.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I already requested to buy it. It's a 40 liter but I don't know what that means. Is the basket 40 liters or does it press 40 liters of skins. They are $695 retail.



I believe the basket is 40L. Here it is on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/EJWOX-Gallon...s&qid=1601419494&sprefix=ejwox,aps,181&sr=8-2


----------



## Ajmassa

Even with 100 guesses you’d still probably never guess what I’m doing today!

(aside from ripping out gorgeous flowers and planting boring ol’ mums)


----------



## Boatboy24

You're either digging a shallow grave or replacing part of your walkway...


----------



## sour_grapes

I am thinking it has to do with Arsenic and Old Lace?


----------



## Ajmassa

Boatboy24 said:


> You're either digging a shallow grave or replacing part of your walkway...


Ill accept that! No walkway. Not yet at least.


sour_grapes said:


> I am thinking it has to do with Arsenic and Old Lace?


A reference I’ll need to read up on to understand. But at first glance I think it’s kinda right on point!

So If ever in the neighborhood feel free to stop on by. Just be sure not to fall into........

...The Gates of Hell! 
(Halloween & horror movies are sort of our _thing_.)


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa said:


> A reference I’ll need to read up on to understand. But at first glance I think it’s kinda right on point!



Fun fact: the first time I ever saw Arsenic and Old Lace (which is kinda in the "canon" of American theater production) was at 3301 Solly Ave. (before I was HS aged).


----------



## ibglowin

Stay Vigilant! 

Test yourself daily!


----------



## ceeaton

Getting back into the saddle after almost a year, like riding a bike...batch of English bitter. Boil about to commence.


----------



## Boatboy24

An interesting ‘event’ occurred this afternoon. We have a lot of air traffic to/from Dulles Airport over and near the house. But this afternoon, I heard something coming in low, loud and fast. I was fortunately sitting near a window and looked out to see a fighter jet buzzing by at probably 200 feet. He was hauling ass. About 60 seconds later, another (or maybe the same) jet flew over. Kinda freaked me out a bit, to be honest. I later learned that the Udvar-Hazy Air and Space Museum (on the Dulles grounds) is getting a Blue Angel and it was a Blue Angel F/A-18-C on it’s way to Dulles. That particular aircraft has flown in several squadrons and missions date back to Operation Desert Storm. It was turned over to the Blue Angles in 2015. Pretty cool, and I was glad to learn we weren't under attack.


----------



## GreenEnvy22

We moved one of my daughters into the 'spare' bedroom in the basement last month. It has no windows though as it's behind the porch/cellar.
She (tween) loves this at its pitch black in there but we didn't like it from a safety standpoint.

So last week we had an egress window cut into the house right beside the end of the porch.
Now I'm building a new wall, 4 ft over from her existing bedroom wall, so that window will be in her room.
Got the new wall electrical, insulation, and drywall mostly finished today. Tomorrow start demoing the old wall.
The kid is going to have the biggest bedroom in the house, by a lot.

Our rec room is now 4 ft smaller, but we plan on opening up the other end and making a bar/ kitchenette at some point.


----------



## Boatboy24

Finally got the class of 2020 racked and sulfited this morning.


----------



## Sage

Finally got the class of 2020 racked and sulfited this morning.
[/QUOTE]

On my today list. Debating filtering it as I rack.

Did it....


----------



## Sage

First 3 carboys, back left side, were filtered. 2 carboys on the right side and 2 jugs were not filtered. I've never filtered on the first racking. It'll be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## jswordy

Watching snow flurries and feeding the wood stove.


----------



## Ajmassa

Racked a whole bunch of wine. Had a new 50L barrel (55L actual vol) filled in august with a Chilean cab sauv cab franc juice blend w/ petite Verdot grapes. Emptied and filled with a Chilean Malbec for about an 8 month run. 
Need another one!


----------



## mainshipfred

By the conversion they should hold 13.2 gallons but mine are also holding more, a bit over 14, and we all thought the variance in carboys was bad. For the volume of wines I've been making 50s are the perfect size.


----------



## ceeaton

Woke up normal time, got my walk in between the rain and the wind (rain earlier this morning, wind due later this morning). Heating up my water to make my 4th batch of beer in 4 weeks. Haven't bought any beer since I started making it. Trying to save some money as I can make a 5 gallon batch for around $20 and have it ready to consume within a few weeks, plus it tastes a little better than a Bud Light, LOL.


----------



## my wine

I got the bug today ... the country wine bug.  Took some leftover cranberries and apples, added more cranberries and have a 3 gallon batch of wine started today. Also had some over ripe bananas that would normally go in the compost heap. Today they went in the freezer. Having fun!!


----------



## jswordy

Oh baby! Two three-cheese, Italian sausage, light pepperoni, onion and mushroom from scratch pizzas cooling NOW! The smells! THE SMELLS!


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> Woke up normal time, got my walk in between the rain and the wind (rain earlier this morning, wind due later this morning). Heating up my water to make my 4th batch of beer in 4 weeks. Haven't bought any beer since I started making it. Trying to save some money as I can make a 5 gallon batch for around $20 and have it ready to consume within a few weeks, plus it tastes a little better than a Bud Light, LOL.



I want to make a good knock off of the old Rolling Rock, the way it used to taste. The A-B version has a hint of that old flavor but it is not full profile. I really liked that beer in its day. So far, no luck. The proprietary yeast strain contributes much of the profile, I'm told.


----------



## ceeaton

jswordy said:


> I want to make a good knock off of the old Rolling Rock, the way it used to taste. The A-B version has a hint of that old flavor but it is not full profile. I really liked that beer in its day. So far, no luck. The proprietary yeast strain contributes much of the profile, I'm told.


We used to go to a neighbors lake house that was near Latrobe (also about a mile from where the plane went down in 9/11 in Shenksville). I know one of the boys visited the brewery when it was still in Latrobe (many years ago) and got to know the brewer at the time. I think they used a Canadian 2-row pilsner malt if I remember correctly. It was not as high in protein as the US malts. Let me reach out to him and see if he remembers any of the details or not.

Was also a favorite of mine, we used to get kegs of it at our fraternity house occasionally. I have problems making a good clean lager since my wife put her foot down about me keeping the house temps down so low, so now my basement is hovering around 58*F. Need to get me a cheap fridge to lager in, I still have the temperature control unit, used to make a mean Munich lager in the old days (before kids).


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> We used to go to a neighbors lake house that was near Latrobe (also about a mile from where the plane went down in 9/11 in Shenksville). I know one of the boys visited the brewery when it was still in Latrobe (many years ago) and got to know the brewer at the time. I think they used a Canadian 2-row pilsner malt if I remember correctly. It was not as high in protein as the US malts. Let me reach out to him and see if he remembers any of the details or not.
> 
> Was also a favorite of mine, we used to get kegs of it at our fraternity house occasionally. I have problems making a good clean lager since my wife put her foot down about me keeping the house temps down so low, so now my basement is hovering around 58*F. Need to get me a cheap fridge to lager in, I still have the temperature control unit, used to make a mean Munich lager in the old days (before kids).



Thank you!!!! Please message me if you find anything out, seriously. I am using a pilsner malt. I tried a liquid cider yeast after looking at some purported knockoff recipes and got something good ... and close ... but not right on it. Man, I wish someone would make a yeast that was spot-on to it. If I ever came across some genuine yeast, I'd have to try to keep it going forever. I keep trying. I only lager in winter, like the Germans did way back. I have a farm shop heated to just 50 degrees and a utility room that gets cool enough if the door is kept shut. Not a problem so far and low tech. I really miss the old Rolling Rock. The A-B version is all about cheap and it really is like a Bud Light with just a hint of the old taste in there. Still, I liked the old stuff so much that I buy it! Good luck!


----------



## Rice_Guy

number one project is to wait for a new plain white gas stove ,,, the old one has an issue with a control board which is not available in 2020 ,,, this replacement has been on order for three months due to a 2020 supply issue.
 missed thanksgiving by a few days, ,,, aw honey let’s do turkey on the grill this year


----------



## GreenEnvy22

This week I finally got around to building a dedicated area for homebrewing, and also for fermenting wine.
The bottom of the cabinet is a climate controlled box (so far just heat) to control fermentation temps.
I can fit in my 32 gallon brute and two 50L kegs, or the 32 and a 20 gallon brute. Or could do a whole lot of carboys/pails.
I'll have to see how I want to add cooling in the summer. I do have an old window AC unit I could use.
Not in the photo is the 240v outlet or the pump, just added those today.


----------



## GeoffMcG

Just got myself a 50L Oak barrel to age my pinot noir in. I started fermentation back in May and it had been in glass carboys since. Just wondering how long to leave it in the barrel?


----------



## Boatboy24

Believe it or not, yard work. Sunny and 60 - a beautiful December day. Mowed, mulched and fertilized. Also a good opportunity to throw the baseball around with my oldest for a bit.


----------



## cmason1957

Drove the two hours there, ate lunch with my dad (93 years old), drove home. It occurred to my wife and I that we hadn't seen him since August. Much to long. When we walked in, he was busy balancing his checkbook, first by hand, then using Quicken on his computer to double check. I can only hope I am sharp enough in 30 years to use a computer (or whatever the latest thing is).


----------



## ceeaton

Just figured out why the shelves at the grocery store(s) were mostly bare around lunch time. Hope they are wrong, I'm too old to shovel (though I can drink beer from the protected garage and give out orders to the other workers).


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> Just figured out why the shelves at the grocery store(s) were mostly bare around lunch time. Hope they are wrong, I'm too old to shovel (though I can drink beer from the protected garage and give out orders to the other workers).
> 
> View attachment 69393



I was just looking at it myself. Looks like we're 4-6-8 but then again we may get nothing or a foot+. We'll know Wednesday evening.


----------



## ceeaton

mainshipfred said:


> I was just looking at it myself. Looks like we're 4-6-8 but then again we may get nothing or a foot+. We'll know Wednesday evening.


You are way closer to the rain/ice/snow line than we are. If it stays further south of you, you'll get more snow than we will. I am quite willing to give you any snow we'd possibly get Fred (and Jim for that matter). I'll even pay you to take it!

I think Vegas should put odds on it...we're up to 15.5 inches expected on Wednesday till midnight. Was down to 13.1 this morning. Looks like it is supposed to stay heavy early Thursday morning for a few hours then change to "snow showers". All that tells me is that the odds are getting more likely we'll get something significant. Might have to keg that batch of beer in waiting tomorrow morning so I have some reserves for Wednesday and Thursday. Shoveling is hard work and I might need some alcoholic beverages for stamina.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I was just looking at it myself. Looks like we're 4-6-8 but then again we may get nothing or a foot+. We'll know Wednesday evening.



As is typical, we're right on the line. Could be a blizzard. Could be scattered rain showers.

I had the sad duty of reminding the kids that no matter what the snowfall, they probably won't have a snow day, since they're in school online.


----------



## wpt-me

Gee I feel real bad being up in northwest Maine, should get 2", if I keep my fingers crossed.

Bill


----------



## Boatboy24

wpt-me said:


> Gee I feel real bad being up in northwest Maine, should get 2", if I keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> Bill



Despite some predictions of 8-12 just west of here by a few miles, I suspect we will be in the 1"-3" range. Same old story here - nobody has a freakin' clue, but they all predict the apocalypse.


----------



## ceeaton

Nothing has really changed, though at one day out they started painting the totals map with that light magenta "pinkish" awful color. Fortunately it is pretty far away from me, the way I like it!


----------



## Boatboy24

Heard a funny one today regarding one of our local weathermen: like most men, he's promising 7 inches, but will only deliver 3.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Heard a funny one today regarding one of our local weathermen: like most men, he's promising 7 inches, but will only deliver 3.



Many, many years ago, my eldest sister told a confused me: "Sex is like snow: you never know how many inches you will get or how long it will last."


----------



## Sage

35 degrees, started pruning grapes. Half done but a big mess to clean up when I finish. Take all the prunings to the burn pile then a good winter sulphur spray.


----------



## ceeaton

Turned to freezing rain for the moment. Only got 6 inches of snow earlier. Must be lots of warm air up aloft as the ground temps are below 25*F. Deciding weather to get wet and shovel now or take my chances and leave it for the morning. 

I think I'll get another beer and think about it some more, then maybe another and think even more...


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Turned to freezing rain for the moment. Only got 6 inches of snow earlier. Must be lots of warm air up aloft as the ground temps are below 25*F. Deciding weather to get wet and shovel now or take my chances and leave it for the morning.
> 
> I think I'll get another beer and think about it some more, then maybe another and think even more...



We only had 1-2 inches before it turned. Should all be gone by morning. 

My youngest was 'let out of school early' by his teacher, so he and a couple of his classmates from the neighborhood did manage to get out and do some sledding. By the time he got home, it was raining pretty solid, with some sleet mixed in; but he said he had a blast.


----------



## franc1969

It was a little gross with sleet over the snow, but it still made the dog happy for a bit. We will still have it for a few days, we are just an hour north, but colder.


----------



## ceeaton

We're up to about 8 inches, 6 inches of snow, 2 inches of ice pellets. Fortunately it is so cold and there is so little "wetness" to the sleet that it doesn't seem to be sticking to the trees and power lines. With a heat pump I'm always concerned that the electric will go off, no other way to heat the house safely. I could eat a can of baked beans and light the result of that, but I think I could only heat one room that way.

On the brighter side, I did get the 200+ ft driveway shoveled, with no help from the family. I'm thinking a nice tuna steak for dinner tomorrow, they can make some grilled cheese or something on their own.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the 2018's blended up this morning. I did a "Prisoner Style" blend with Zin, Cab, Syrah and Petite Sirah. I goofed and the 12 gallon blend ended up with a gallon more of PS than I had planned, and 1 gallon less of Syrah. We'll see how things turn out. With the remnants, I did a Cab heavy red blend and a Syrah heavy red blend.


----------



## bstnh1

Snow totals up here in New Hampshire were up to 4 feet with most of the state getting between 30" and 40". I live about 20 minutes form the coast, inland of Portsmouth, and we lucked out with only 12 -16 inches of light fluffy stuff.


----------



## jswordy

My garbage is picked up by a private contractor on Fridays. Since Friday was a holiday, me and my neighbors thought they'd get it Monday, the next business day. But no, I called and they said they came by on Saturday - a day they normally are closed.

So, our bin is full and I am soon making a trip to the dump!


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> My garbage is picked up by a private contractor on Fridays. Since Friday was a holiday, me and my neighbors thought they'd get it Monday, the next business day. But no, I called and they said they came by on Saturday - a day they normally are closed.
> 
> So, our bin is full and I am soon making a trip to the dump!



We have a Friday pickup as well. Sure enough, they came Saturday morning and pretty much nobody had their trash out. Our other normal day is Tuesday, so they got the mother-load today.


----------



## ibglowin

We have Friday pickup as well. If your garbage day is on a Holiday they will pick it up on Wednesday. And you had better have it out before 8AM as that truck is rolling down the street as fast as it can starting at 8AM just so it doesn't have to make too many stops. 

Its both garbage and recycling tomorrow and that recycle bin is packed full after Xmas!


----------



## bstnh1

We don't have garbage pickup unless you want to pay a private company to pick it up. Sooooo, being frugal (formerly called "cheap"!) , I make a one mile trip to the transfer station (formerly called a "dump!") with the trash and recycling every week or so.


----------



## sour_grapes

First snow of the year. Not so bad, just 4-6" expected, but I was totally okay with NOT having snow so far!


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Just figured out why the shelves at the grocery store(s) were mostly bare around lunch time. Hope they are wrong, I'm too old to shovel (though I can drink beer from the protected garage and give out orders to the other workers).
> 
> View attachment 69393


It always amazes me how people rush to the grocery store whenever snow is predicted. Not sure how much food the average person has in their home, but we could survive quite a while with the full shelves and full freezer we have.


----------



## ceeaton

bstnh1 said:


> It always amazes me how people rush to the grocery store whenever snow is predicted. Not sure how much food the average person has in their home, but we could survive quite a while with the full shelves and full freezer we have.


If I run out, I'll go over to my brother's place a mile away. He hoarded up enough food for this pandemic to last his family at least 6 months w/o going out, other than for milk and TP...I take back the TP, he has it stacked to the ceiling in one a corner of his garage. Wonder how that tastes when it is dissolved in water or beer?


----------



## ceeaton

Finally got around to remaking a batch of Hungarian paprika sausage, but with the Insta Cure #1 the recipe calls for, not tender quick. Test patty given to my son was well received. He reported back that the salt didn't interfere with tasting the paprika this time around!


----------



## ceeaton

Part II: cold smoked for four hours, now hanging in my basement (56*F @ 50% humidity) for three days. Still need to cook before eating, but the basement is starting to smell like cherry wood, yum!


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Part II: cold smoked for four hours, now hanging in my basement (56*F @ 50% humidity) for three days. Still need to cook before eating, but the basement is starting to smell like cherry wood, yum!
> 
> View attachment 70457


Cold smoked and no refrigeration? How does that not go bad pretty fast?


----------



## ceeaton

bstnh1 said:


> Cold smoked and no refrigeration? How does that not go bad pretty fast?


Insta Cure #1. Still makes me feel uneasy, but I'm following the directions to the "T".

You refrigerate for up to a week after the 3 day hang or freeze if you won't cook by then.

If I don't post for a month you know that it didn't work out too well, LOL. Maybe I should send some to the neighbor first...


----------



## bstnh1

ceeaton said:


> Insta Cure #1. Still makes me feel uneasy, but I'm following the directions to the "T".
> 
> You refrigerate for up to a week after the 3 day hang or freeze if you won't cook by then.
> 
> If I don't post for a month you know that it didn't work out too well, LOL. Maybe I should send some to the neighbor first...


That's a new process to me. I've never actually done any cold smoking nor have I used either of the Insta Cure products- just hot smoking where everything winds up fully cooked. If you drop out of sight, we'll know why! But I suspect you'll be just fine!


----------



## photoguy

ceeaton said:


> Finally got around to remaking a batch of Hungarian paprika sausage, but with the Insta Cure #1 the recipe calls for, not tender quick. Test patty given to my son was well received. He reported back that the salt didn't interfere with tasting the paprika this time around!
> 
> View attachment 70423


Looks good from here! Besides making wine i also make sausage. Just this wednesday made italian( that turned out exelent)
using mostly rabbit meat. Would you be willing to share your recipe for the hungarian sausage?


----------



## ceeaton

*Hungarian Paprika Sausage* (Charcuterie - Michael Ruhlman & Brian Polcyn - pgs 164-165, revised ed.)

1 lb diced lean beef (stew/chuck or round) fat and sinew removed
2 1/2 lbs pork shoulder butt, all fat intact, diced
1 lb pork back fat, diced
3 TBS kosher salt
1 tsp "pink salt" aka Insta Cure #1 (or any cure w/6.5% nitrite content)
1 tsp ground white pepper
5 TBS best quality paprika you can get, preferable Hungarian
1/4 C ice water
10 feet prepared hog casings

1 - Grind pork and beef through large die and keep chilled,
Grind fat through small die, add to pork and beef
2 - Combine all ingredients except water in mixing bowl,
Using paddle attachment, mix slowly while adding water,
Mix at medium speed for about 2 minutes until well mixed and sticky
3 - Test cook small patty and adjust seasoning if necessary (my favorite part)
4 - Stuff into hog casings and twist at about 10" each,
leave uncovered in fridge overnight to form a pellicle (tacky surface for smoke to attach)
5 - Hang and cold smoke (under 90*F) sausages for 2-4 hours or until rich golden brown (I used cherry pellets)
6 - Hang sausages in a cool place for 3 days, aim for 60*F and 50% humidity
7 - Refrigerate for up to a week or freeze until ready to cook, need fully cooked before eating

Makes approximately 12 ten inch links (4 lbs of sausage)

For this batch I used pork in place of the beef since my neighbor I share with will not eat red meat. Also used fatty uncured bacon in place of the fat back. Also also did not add the kosher salt, didn't need it since the bacon had salt (uncured bacon has salt, just not the nitrite).

I am planning on remaking this recipe and substituting venison for the beef, adding some garlic and substituting red wine for the water.


----------



## photoguy

Thank you for sharing your recipe. Have you smoked it till IT-160*F ? To get ready to eat product? Just curious.


----------



## Boatboy24

Watching hockey. Let's go, Caps!!


----------



## mainshipfred

2020 MLF is done, probably has been done for some time now. PV is showing a trace of MLB but after 3+ months I'd like to get it sulfited. Racked to carboys and sulfited to 50 ppm the PS, OVZ and Norton. Later this week I'll do the Tannat, PV and Carignan. Put in carboys because I have some barrel management to do and just wasn't up to it. Plus I'll have additional free barrels once I finish the 2019 blending and the spring Shiraz and Cab have been in new 50 liter barrels for almost 8 months and should come out. Got to go home now and get ready for a tasting and dinner at Coopers Hawk and pick up my 40 bottles of wine. @Boatboy24 do you have a favorite I could grab for you?


----------



## Boatboy24

Enjoy your time at Cooper's Hawk, Fred. It's been a few years since I've been, but as I recall they have a pretty good Viognier.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got the first of the 2020 vintage barreled up today - the Cab and the Zin. Both are tasting good to this point - a little on the lighter and fruity side, as I'd expect. Both had dropped a decent amount of diamonds since being transferred to the carboy. Also tasted the 2018 Cab blend (which I hope to bottle tomorrow) and the 2018 "Prisoner" style blend - both very tasty. The 2019 Zin (13 gallons) is also probably ready to bottle. It had 17% Petite Sirah and is tasting great as well. Looking around the winery, I may need to order some bottles. I have potentially 31 gallons I could bottle in the next month.


----------



## Riledup5

Today is my wife's Bday! So far, took her to breakfast with mimosa's. Came home and let her pick a movie to watch. Taking her to Boulder, CO tonight to stay at the St. Julien, then dinner at Frasca. Then maybe an edible (when in Colorado...) and a li'l "adult" fun.  Sorry, but you asked!


----------



## Rembee

Racking 6 gals of Skeeter Pee into a 7.5 brew bucket to be degased and back sweetened. It has been sitting in a 6 gal carboy for a month now in clarification/ stabilization stage. Once the wife and I complete the back sweeten bench trials with simple syrup, it will be racked back into the 6 gal carboy for 3 months.
It has a very pleasant lemon aroma coming off of it. Can't wait to back sweeten and taste.


----------



## Kraffty

We had a fun day, drove down to Scottsdale and bought a used Honda. Our daughter's car is very old, not that reliable so the plan was to pick up a little better car and drive out to Wisconsin and hand it over to her, visit a few days and fly home. Lori's really uncomfortable with the idea of flying during Covid so the new plan is to tow the honda out and drive back home late in March. I'd already had the outward drive planned, Day 1 Cottonwood to Amarillo, Day 2 Amarillo to Kansas City, Day 3 Kansas City to Eau Claire. Now we need to come up with an interesting route coming back.


----------



## JBP

Kraffty said:


> We had a fun day, drove down to Scottsdale and bought a used Honda. Our daughter's car is very old, not that reliable so the plan was to pick up a little better car and drive out to Wisconsin and hand it over to her, visit a few days and fly home. Lori's really uncomfortable with the idea of flying during Covid so the new plan is to tow the honda out and drive back home late in March. I'd already had the outward drive planned, Day 1 Cottonwood to Amarillo, Day 2 Amarillo to Kansas City, Day 3 Kansas City to Eau Claire. Now we need to come up with an interesting route coming back.
> View attachment 71363


Scottsdale + 63 degrees
Eau Claire -7 degrees
Might want to wait. March may be too soon.


----------



## Arne

Same thing every day. Looks like another 5 inches of snow or so. Back on the 4 wheeler and push away. Starting to run out of room to push it. Oh well, spring will be here one of these days. LOL Arne.


----------



## Kraffty

JBP said:


> Scottsdale + 63 degrees
> Eau Claire -7 degrees
> Might want to wait. March may be too soon.


I’m hoping for an early spring. My concern is snow, is that usually done by then?


----------



## Bossbaby

playing in the wine room while waiting for the temps outside to rise above negative 12 degrees F so I can go ice fishing. I may steep a pile of black tea and mix with some frozen cherries for an experimental wine .❄


----------



## Chuck E

Bottling day... last of the 2018's and the first 2019's. 10 cases


----------



## JBP

Kraffty said:


> I’m hoping for an early spring. My concern is snow, is that usually done by then?


Not nearly as much as I am hoping for one.  March can be iffy with snow - when we moved up here, it was considered to be the snowiest month of the year (with the caveat that it melted more quickly than at other times of the year). Ice out on the lakes varies from mid-March to late April in the state to the west of WI.


----------



## sour_grapes

I just walked to the store. It was -5ºF, but sunny and dry, so pretty comfrotable. However, the way back home was into a stiff wind (brrr).


----------



## sour_grapes

Chuck E said:


> Bottling day... last of the 2018's and the first 2019's. 10 cases



I think I will bottle a 2020 batch of Seyval. Mostly because I need a white wine to drink!


----------



## cmason1957

Replacing blinds and curtains. SWMBO decided she didn't lie the ones we had, so replacement was required. I had no opinion, wasn't even for sure that we had windows.


----------



## Ivywoods

Ice storm last evening. Light covering of snow on top of that overnight. More freezing drizzle this morning. 20 degrees out. I'm baking banana/walnut bread.


----------



## JustJoe

Hibernating! Wind chill last night was down to -35. The sun is out, wind is down and it warmed up to a balmy -10. I am just staying inside and sipping my wine.


----------



## Johnd

Not today, but this weekend, started on my newest hobby. Got a forge for Christmas from the Mrs., along with some basic tools. Bought a 110 lb, early 1900’s Hay-Budden anvil, built a stand, and anchored it with some brackets I forged. Now I’ll start building some smithing tools..


----------



## Kraffty

cmason1957 said:


> Replacing blinds and curtains. SWMBO decided she didn't lie the ones we had, so replacement was required. I had no opinion, wasn't even for sure that we had windows.


Watch out, my Dad used to love to tell a story where mom wanted new drapes in their master bedroom. According to him once the drapes went up mom said now the walls look dingy. After having the entire house interior painted she said, now the carpet looks old and worn and the color doesn't really go like it used to. After new carpet was installed she said, well you get the point.


----------



## ibglowin

Made a Costco run yesterday!

First time in a warehouse in over a year. I have been ordering stuff online and one of our BFF's have been going down every month or so and have brought us back a few things we can't get online. I felt like a kid in a candy store I tell you. Having one shot down and the booster soon helps plus I figured it would be empty midweek and especially after Super Bowl Sunday. Sure enough it was almost dead by usual standards. They have started to get in Spring stock already. Perused the Electronics (always dangerous). Got lost in the wine aisle (again always dangerous). The meat and seafood aisle......

They even had 3 "free sample" stations which was a complete shock!

Starting to feel like 2021 may somehow be a return to some sense of normalcy.


----------



## Robert R

Ice storm has us stuck at home. Raiding freezer, gonna make jam from plum puree and elderberries (separately, or maybe together).


----------



## Boatboy24

Sleet and freezing rain all day today - yuck! Nice morning to stay inside and play in the winery. I labeled and foiled the 2018 Cab blend and kicked off the WE Private Reserve Yakima Pinot Gris.


----------



## Rembee

Starting a 3 gallon batch of cherry chocolate must today. Will let sit for 24 hours on pectic enzymes and pitch Lalvin 71B tomorrow.
2 gallons of tart cherry juice and 4 lbs of frozen sweet cherries.


----------



## Arne

Pushed snow, watched cherry wine clear. Must be getten close to 5 o'clock somewhere. In an hour and 15 min. it will be time to watch the Husker volleyball team play. Will be time to sample something then. Arne.


----------



## my wine

Last night I racked 2 buckets of kit merlot to carboys to clear. To the medium body I added cherries to make a cherry merlot. To the heavy bodied merlot I added more oak and will age for long time. I also re-racked cranberry wine which is coming along just fine. That's my first fruit wine. Today I checked gas in the tote and the snowblower is at the ready. Now I'm watching my grandson dance to "let it snow, let it snow, let it snow".


----------



## crushday

Hunkered in during a rare PNW snow storm. It's not like it doesn't snow here, it rarely accumulates. This doesn't happen very often. Only twice do I remember it snowing like this when I was younger as a kid and through college.


----------



## sour_grapes

Last Tuesday, my tankless hot water heater blew up. (It was more than 15 years old, I was planning to replace it prophylactically this summer!  ). Tuesday night, I searched and found the one I wanted locally, and went to pick it up on Wed., only to find it was not what was advertised. Wed. night, I ordered one online, shipped from Seattle, arrived on Saturday AM. Ran into several problems on the install, mostly related to getting rid of/reconfiguring the old installation. Spent all day Sat. and all day Sunday wrestling with plumbing the venting, gas, and water. So much for the St. Valentine's Day I had planned. Looking forward to my first warm shower in almost a week! (Good thing we have a sauna!)


----------



## Venatorscribe

just watching and thinking - I've pulped 80 kg of pears over the last couple of days. So am waiting for the pectinase to do it’s stuff and the k meta to reduce then press and I’ll ferment.


----------



## Old Corker

Literally melting snow to flush toilets (among other things)...
In Texas! WTH? Been without power or water since yesterday morning.


----------



## Old Corker

View attachment 71729

Literally melting snow to flush toilets (among other things)...
In Texas! WTH? Been without power or water since yesterday morning.


----------



## Robert R

Old Corker said:


> View attachment 71729
> 
> Literally melting snow to flush toilets (among other things)...
> In Texas! WTH? Been without power or water since yesterday morning.


I remember carrying buckets of pond water to flush the toilet for a week in 1993, in Georgia. Blizzard from Maine to Florida.


----------



## sour_grapes

Robert R said:


> I remember carrying buckets of pond water to flush the toilet for a week in 1993, in Georgia. Blizzard from Maine to Florida.



I remember that blizzard! I was flying from Berlin to NY, and the captain came on the intercom. He explained first in German, and I was unsure of the details of what he said, but it sounded BAD. Then he spoke in English. Remember, this was about 7 hours into an 8-hour flight. As I recall, his words were: "We cannot land at JFK due to snow. We are being rerouted to the next-closest available airport. This is Orlando, FL." So we flew another 2-3 hours, and then I spent the next 2.5 days at the Orlando airport!


----------



## Robert R

That


sour_grapes said:


> I remember that blizzard! I was flying from Berlin to NY, and the captain came on the intercom. He explained first in German, and I was unsure of the details of what he said, but it sounded BAD. Then he spoke in English. Remember, this was about 7 hours into an 8-hour flight. As I recall, his words were: "We cannot land at JFK due to snow. We are being rerouted to the next-closest available airport. This is Orlando, FL." So we flew another 2-3 hours, and then I spent the next 2.5 days at the Orlando airport!


 That will forever be the storm I will judge all other winter storms by. It was also the first time I experienced thunder snow.


----------



## wpt-me

My worst storm was the blizzard of 1978, just nasty!!

Bill


----------



## Ajmassa

virtual wine tasting together with my folks tonight. Aussie wines


----------



## Ajmassa

aaaaaand one more picture 

lettin my artistic flag fly


----------



## wood1954

I’ve been building a quirky cabinet that’s 8 feet long , has 13 different shaped and sized drawers a couple doors and three open nooks. I’m using a Festool domino tool to join all the pieces together. It’s been a challenge designi

ng it. This is the top and the frames laid out, not glued


----------



## AbruzziRed

Ajmassa said:


> Racked a whole bunch of wine. Had a new 50L barrel (55L actual vol) filled in august with a Chilean cab sauv cab franc juice blend w/ petite Verdot grapes. Emptied and filled with a Chilean Malbec for about an 8 month run.
> Need another one!View attachment 69087


What yeast did you use for the Malbec?


----------



## Ajmassa

AbruzziRed said:


> What yeast did you use for the Malbec?


have done chilean malbec twice now.
2018 i split the batch using d254 and d80. kept separate for about 9 months. blended in the barrel. came out amazing. 

2020 i used avante. yet to be bottled. currently in barrel. 

Grapes were from different years with very different acid levels at crush so it’s hard for a direct comparison, but for whatever reason the 2018 d254/80 combo i did was the superior wine — at least so far.


----------



## ceeaton

Bottling!




Argh!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Bottling!
> 
> View attachment 72555
> 
> 
> Argh!



Welcome to Winemakingtalk. Hope you like it here.


----------



## Ajmassa

Ajmassa said:


> virtual wine tasting together with my folks tonight. Aussie wines  View attachment 72045
> View attachment 72046
> View attachment 72047


nice little byproduct of this was the bottles. I saved some to use as extras containers when ending up with funky amounts. And also to avoid always using the vacuVin on bottles i use to top up the barrel. 

They are half the 375 halfers 
1/4 bottles -187.5mL. always good to have some odd sized containers.


----------



## Kraffty

Today was one of those unexpected twists kind of day. A neighbor stopped by to say the couple a few houses up the street were having a moving sale and they had a garage full of tools I should look at. I was on my way over to the transfer station to recycle the pile of boxes we seem to accumulate every month since we buy so much on line now days. I had no intention of stopping but as I drove past, one of the tools I've wanted since I took wood working in High school, a small Lathe, sat in their driveway. A good friend makes exotic wood pens, drinking stoppers, cork screws even a Lame he gave me when I started making sourdough and I figured this lathe would work for doing some of that also. After making deal for the lathe and table I noticed some "pen blanks" on a workbench and said "you won't be needing those without the lathe how about throwing them in?" He didn't do that but offered all the blanks and supplies and kits he had stashed away for another 40.00. So all in I spent 200.00. The bench included all the tools, bits and chisels in the drawers (most unused). The boxes of kits have the workings for Pens, salt and pepper shakers and grinders. There were key chains, candle snuffers, dinner bells, magnifying glasses, letter openers and parts and stuff and stuff and stuff just waiting to have turned wood handles made and attached. Maybe the hardest to collect would have been the exotic woods in bunches of sizes but there are at least 100 and probably closer to 200 total. A turn key hobby ready to plug and play. Just what I needed..... another one..... But A really incredible buy. Now to reorganize the garage.


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> Today was one of those unexpected twists kind of day. A neighbor stopped by to say the couple a few houses up the street were having a moving sale and they had a garage full of tools I should look at. I was on my way over to the transfer station to recycle the pile of boxes we seem to accumulate every month since we buy so much on line now days. I had no intention of stopping but as I drove past, one of the tools I've wanted since I took wood working in High school, a small Lathe, sat in their driveway. A good friend makes exotic wood pens, drinking stoppers, cork screws even a Lame he gave me when I started making sourdough and I figured this lathe would work for doing some of that also. After making deal for the lathe and table I noticed some "pen blanks" on a workbench and said "you won't be needing those without the lathe how about throwing them in?" He didn't do that but offered all the blanks and supplies and kits he had stashed away for another 40.00. So all in I spent 200.00. The bench included all the tools, bits and chisels in the drawers (most unused). The boxes of kits have the workings for Pens, salt and pepper shakers and grinders. There were key chains, candle snuffers, dinner bells, magnifying glasses, letter openers and parts and stuff and stuff and stuff just waiting to have turned wood handles made and attached. Maybe the hardest to collect would have been the exotic woods in bunches of sizes but there are at least 100 and probably closer to 200 total. A turn key hobby ready to plug and play. Just what I needed..... another one..... But A really incredible buy. Now to reorganize the garage.
> 
> View attachment 73004



Wow! That is fantastic. That is a steal.


----------



## bstnh1

What a great deal. And it all looks like it's in excellent shape!


----------



## wpt-me

I spent some time ordering pen kits from Penn State. Nice haul!!

Bill


----------



## Khristyjeff

Kraffty said:


> Today was one of those unexpected twists kind of day. A neighbor stopped by to say the couple a few houses up the street were having a moving sale and they had a garage full of tools I should look at. I was on my way over to the transfer station to recycle the pile of boxes we seem to accumulate every month since we buy so much on line now days. I had no intention of stopping but as I drove past, one of the tools I've wanted since I took wood working in High school, a small Lathe, sat in their driveway. A good friend makes exotic wood pens, drinking stoppers, cork screws even a Lame he gave me when I started making sourdough and I figured this lathe would work for doing some of that also. After making deal for the lathe and table I noticed some "pen blanks" on a workbench and said "you won't be needing those without the lathe how about throwing them in?" He didn't do that but offered all the blanks and supplies and kits he had stashed away for another 40.00. So all in I spent 200.00. The bench included all the tools, bits and chisels in the drawers (most unused). The boxes of kits have the workings for Pens, salt and pepper shakers and grinders. There were key chains, candle snuffers, dinner bells, magnifying glasses, letter openers and parts and stuff and stuff and stuff just waiting to have turned wood handles made and attached. Maybe the hardest to collect would have been the exotic woods in bunches of sizes but there are at least 100 and probably closer to 200 total. A turn key hobby ready to plug and play. Just what I needed..... another one..... But A really incredible buy. Now to reorganize the garage.
> 
> View attachment 73004


Great find! I bought a Powermatic 2014 last year and have yet to use it. I even cut down a hard maple tree so I'd have some wood to practice with. I'll get to it eventually. Have fun!


----------



## Venatorscribe

Winter is approaching ( l live in New Zealand ) - so decided to brew up a coconut porter beer. Toasted up 650 gms of coconut - threw it into a nylon bag then co-mingled it with a heavy brown ale extract wort and a stout wort. Built the volume up to 26 lts, placed the fermentation bucket on a heat pad and pitched the yeast.


----------



## Rembee

Here in the Deep South its Spring Time! 
I fertilized the blueberries, which are in full bloom, I fertilized the muscadines which are just starting to leaf out, I planted tomatoes and peppers and seeded zucchini and white scallop squash. Tomorrow I will be sowing bush beans, cucumbers and radishes.


----------



## mainshipfred

Finally got my lazy butt in gear and almost finished my 19 blending bench trials. Now all I have to do is figure the percentages based on the quantities I have and do the bulk blend and let them sit a few weeks before the final adjustments an bottling. 

Italian Trio: 60% Sangiovese, 20% Alicante, 20% Nebbiolo, Alicante might be considered a French grape although the Italian winemakers seen to prefer it.
Cab Sauv: 80% Cab, 5% PV, 7.5%Tannat, 7.5% of a 1 gallon jug I forgot to label and don't know what it is but I think it's a mixture of Tannat, PV and Norton.
PV: 80% PV, 10% Cab Sauv, 10% Tannat this one I think is going to be a winner.
And then there will be the "Kitchen Sink" with all the left overs.

I also have 50 liters of 2020 S African Cab and Shiraz but going to let them sit in the barrels a little longer. Might wait and blend them with the other 2020s.


----------



## sour_grapes

Last weekend, I had a nice visit by @Rice_Guy, and he generously gave me 10L of rhubarb juice. I got that thawed during the week, and started fermenting it today. I raised the SG to ~1.082 or so, and pitched 71B. Fingers crossed! I am a country wine maker now!


----------



## Rice_Guy

sour_grapes said:


> ! I am a country wine maker now!


_and a very good grape wine maker  _


----------



## wpt-me

Setting up some turning (lathe) projects for an upcoming craft show in N.H. in June. and finishing
a couple of customer orders.

Bill


----------



## Khristyjeff

wpt-me said:


> Setting up some turning (lathe) projects for an upcoming craft show in N.H. in June. and finishing
> a couple of customer orders.
> 
> Bill


I just bought a lathe (ok, 9 months ago). but may need some encouragement to get me started. 

Love to see any items you've turned. Thanks.


----------



## wpt-me

I am sorry just not very computer savvy. Need to get grandson to show me how to get pictures up again!!
Have watched some utube to learn how to turn. lLessons from turning club is a good option.

Bill


----------



## Ajmassa

wine room is under water


----------



## sour_grapes

Aw, crikey. What happened, AJ?


----------



## Ajmassa

sour_grapes said:


> Aw, crikey. What happened, AJ?


water table gradually rising on my property? underground stream? neighbors pool leaking? not exactly sure just yet. but my sump pump basins (have 2 down there) have been filling nonstop lately. the float failed overnight on one of them. whole room was under water.


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like Black Gold, Texas Tea to me!







Ajmassa said:


> wine room is under water


----------



## jgmann67

Feel your pain AJ.

Lost everything in my basement back in 2003 - heavy rains after installing a pool in the backyard. Water seeks the path of least resistance... 18 inches of water in a finished basement. Tore out walls, floors... literally everything.


----------



## Ajmassa

jgmann67 said:


> Feel your pain AJ.
> 
> Lost everything in my basement back in 2003 - heavy rains after installing a pool in the backyard. Water seeks the path of least resistance... 18 inches of water in a finished basement. Tore out walls, floors... literally everything.


not true! sounds like you had some real pain. finished basement ripped out? yeah that’s brutal. 

mine is unfinished down there. for this exact reason. 

waiting on some info from the township. once root cause is determined can come up with a drainage plan then i can waterproof properly. then i can build a knocked out wine room. she’s overwhelmed and already been pushing to sell. but guess what?


----------



## jgmann67

Ajmassa said:


> not true! sounds like you had some real pain. finished basement ripped out? yeah that’s brutal.
> 
> mine is unfinished down there. for this exact reason.
> 
> waiting on some info from the township. once root cause is determined can come up with a drainage plan then i can waterproof properly. then i can build a knocked out wine room. she’s overwhelmed and already been pushing to sell. but guess what?
> View attachment 73534



a year later we installed a French drain system in the basement. But, I waited another six years before refinishing it. No puddles or anything so I figured it was safe enough to rebuild. Learned a lot about construction and finish work that summer.


----------



## Jovimaple

Previous owners of our home had a leaky basement so they installed drain tile and a sump pump in late 2014. So far it has worked for us but I do worry about the sump failing someday. Hubby wants carpeting downstairs. Past owners put down tile and laminate or vinyl - not sure which but that's the part we want to change. I think I have him convinced to go with engineered hardwood with a rug. For some reason that seems a lot easier to dry out in case of flood than carpeting. We have been here almost 2 years with no issues and the first year was a very wet spring/summer.

So instead of dealing with a wet basement today, I am going to bottle my second batch of DB! I also sweetened my first SP yesterday- ended up adding more lemon juice to top it off because I thought it was tasting a little blah and the additional lemon juice made it awesome! (3 gallon+ a little more using 64 oz lemon juice, then added another 12 oz yesterday.)


----------



## Rice_Guy

Cleaning the freezer today, rhubarb is up! ,, going to smoke a turkey.



Jovimaple said:


> but I do worry about the sump failing someday. Hubby wants carpeting downstairs. Past owners put down tile and laminate or vinyl - not sure which but that's the part we want to change. I think I have him convinced to go with engineered hardwood with a rug.


* as a landlord who has to deal with floors I put a lot of “LVT” (luxury vinyl tile) in places where it may get wet. LVT is an Extremely easy install, wears well and I’ve even pulled a flooded floor dried it and reinstalled the same planks. I also am a fan of 9 ft by 12 ft “dorm” carpets on top of LVT or epoxy or laminate (AKA heavy cardboard/ but not in wet areas) ,,, dorm rugs are easier to fix than wall to wall carpeting.
I would not put a floor in which is wood or cellulose fiber anyplace where there is likely spilled water, or humidity through a slab.


----------



## Ajmassa

Jovimaple said:


> So instead of dealing with a wet basement today, I am going to bottle my second batch of DB! I also sweetened my first SP yesterday- ended up adding more lemon juice to top it off because I thought it was tasting a little blah and the additional lemon juice made it awesome! (3 gallon+ a little more using 64 oz lemon juice, then added another 12 oz yesterday.)


very nice! i _should_ be putting my basement back together. but instead i’m on the links—- just finished 18 and about to go out for margaritas. Doing anything constructive later on is TBD.


----------



## Ivywoods

Jovimaple-As Rice_Guy said I would not consider putting engineered wood on a basement floor. LVT would be a much better choice where there is a chance of any moisture. You can test your floor before putting anything down. Take about a 12"x12" piece of aluminum foil, tape it to the basement floor, running the tape all the way around so it is sealed. Leave it there for a week or so before removing it. You should do this in several areas. If it is damp under the foil when you remove it you should reconsider your options for putting any flooring down.


----------



## Rice_Guy

Ivywoods said:


> Jovimaple-As Rice_Guy said I would not consider putting engineered wood on a basement floor. LVT would be a much better choice where there is a chance of any moisture. You can test your floor before putting anything down. Take about a 12"x12" piece of aluminum foil, tape it to the basement floor, running the tape all the way around so it is sealed. Leave it there for a week or so before removing it. You should do this in several areas. If it is damp under the foil when you remove it you should reconsider your options for putting any flooring down.


Another test is take a sample of several floor samples and put them in a bucket of water for a week.


----------



## Ajmassa

posted about golfing and margaritas over the weekend. well margaritas never happened. ended up rushing over to say our goodbyes to my grandfather— who lived a very long and very happy life. it wasn’t sudden or unexpected- but still sucked nonetheless. 

So my head wasn’t really in the game and i left my damn wallet on my bumper leaving home depot yesterday. And it was not the greatest neighborhood in philly. i didn’t notice till the end of the work day. went crazy retracing my route looking for it. checked all nearby stores, did a lost property police report etc etc. Sucker was gone. by then was 7pm, still over an hour away from home, gas light was on, banks were closed and i had nothing. was a shit day to say the least. 

well maybe someone up there was lookin out for me. got a phone call from the person who found my wallet. business card inside had my phone number on it. That extra stress of all the BS involved with a lost wallet and the gajillion things online needing to update- was just immediately lifted with the help of a couple good dudes who happened to be driving behind me at the time. 

no real reason for posting this. i guess just to say— i’m thankful good people exist and were lookin out for me out in an unfortunate situation. feeling grateful.


----------



## ibglowin

Very sorry for your loss AJ.



Ajmassa said:


> ended up rushing over to say our goodbyes to my grandfather— who lived a very long and very happy life. it wasn’t sudden or unexpected- but still sucked nonetheless.


----------



## Rembee

Wiped down the outside of my LoneStar Grillz Smoker with food grade mineral oil to season it. The inside has already been seasoned with canola oil and a lot of BBQ's 
Getting ready to fire her up and not only season the outside but smoke 2 racks of spare ribs. Can't just fire her up and waste all that good cherry wood smoke now can I? Lol


----------



## Boatboy24

Ajmassa said:


> posted about golfing and margaritas over the weekend. well margaritas never happened. ended up rushing over to say our goodbyes to my grandfather— who lived a very long and very happy life. it wasn’t sudden or unexpected- but still sucked nonetheless.
> 
> So my head wasn’t really in the game and i left my damn wallet on my bumper leaving home depot yesterday. And it was not the greatest neighborhood in philly. i didn’t notice till the end of the work day. went crazy retracing my route looking for it. checked all nearby stores, did a lost property police report etc etc. Sucker was gone. by then was 7pm, still over an hour away from home, gas light was on, banks were closed and i had nothing. was a shit day to say the least.
> 
> well maybe someone up there was lookin out for me. got a phone call from the person who found my wallet. business card inside had my phone number on it. That extra stress of all the BS involved with a lost wallet and the gajillion things online needing to update- was just immediately lifted with the help of a couple good dudes who happened to be driving behind me at the time.
> 
> no real reason for posting this. i guess just to say— i’m thankful good people exist and were lookin out for me out in an unfortunate situation. feeling grateful.



There are still plenty of good people in this world. Glad it worked out. Very sorry to hear about your grandfather.


----------



## ibglowin

Rembee said:


> Wiped down the outside of my LoneStar Grillz Smoker with food grade mineral oil to season it. The inside has already been seasoned with canola oil and a lot of BBQ's
> Getting ready to fire her up and not only season the outside but smoke 2 racks of spare ribs. Can't just fire her up and waste all that good cherry wood smoke now can I? Lol


----------



## sour_grapes

Ajmassa said:


> posted about golfing and margaritas over the weekend. well margaritas never happened. ended up rushing over to say our goodbyes to my grandfather— who lived a very long and very happy life. it wasn’t sudden or unexpected- but still sucked nonetheless.
> 
> So my head wasn’t really in the game and i left my damn wallet on my bumper leaving home depot yesterday. And it was not the greatest neighborhood in philly. i didn’t notice till the end of the work day. went crazy retracing my route looking for it. checked all nearby stores, did a lost property police report etc etc. Sucker was gone. by then was 7pm, still over an hour away from home, gas light was on, banks were closed and i had nothing. was a shit day to say the least.
> 
> well maybe someone up there was lookin out for me. got a phone call from the person who found my wallet. business card inside had my phone number on it. That extra stress of all the BS involved with a lost wallet and the gajillion things online needing to update- was just immediately lifted with the help of a couple good dudes who happened to be driving behind me at the time.
> 
> no real reason for posting this. i guess just to say— i’m thankful good people exist and were lookin out for me out in an unfortunate situation. feeling grateful.



My condolences, Andrew.


----------



## Rembee

Lol, here it is your proof @ibglowin


----------



## Rembee

Sorry to hear about your loss @Ajmassa.


----------



## CDrew

Just back from lottery shopping at Costco-the lottery find was PRIME whole briskets. Naturally one followed me home. Anticipating some slow cooked goodness on Friday!

And found a "92 point" Portuguese Rose for $3.99. It looks pink and its in a glass bottle so for that price, good to go.

Edit: Just to follow up, that Portuguese Rose is surprisingly good. For the price, it's a bargain.


----------



## Rembee

Just put the rack of ribs on @ibglowin!
More proof for you


----------



## Rice_Guy

Feeding the rhubarb today . . 


. .and yesterday saw the brother who inherited the farm and got a truck of rhubarb food .
. . _ so then the wife saw me drive up and had to ask, , what kind of “S” is that in back of the truck ? , ,,, DUMB QUESTION (she has a degree from the horticulture department)_


----------



## mainshipfred

Sorry to hear about your grandfather AJ.


----------



## cmason1957

Grandma and I got a text from my daughter this morning, can you come over and watch Grandson Parker tonight, while I go get my Covid shot. Took about half a second to say yes, what time. Like good grandparents brought over his first Happy Meal with Chocolate Milk. I think you can tell how much he enjoyed it by that look on his face.


----------



## Kraffty

Funny how the world reminds us there is a lot of good out there when we need it most. Even wthough expected, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Boatboy24

Another wet Sunday morning and yet another double header rained out.  Fortunately, we did get yesterday's game in. With a 6+ hour gift, I decided to chill a bit and bottled the WE Yakima Pinot Gris. Tasting great (especially considering I had a taste not long after I finished my morning coffee ), and I'm looking forward to enjoying this one as the weather continues to warm.


----------



## Kraffty

We had a fun little plan come together yesterday. @my wine from Ohio were vacationing here in Sedona and Tom and his wife Connie took some time out of their busy touring, eating and shopping whirlwind tour to join Lori and I for dinner at our favorite BBQ joint. Afterwards they came by the house for a while and we had a little wine, some fun conversations and of course I dragged Tom down to the winery and sent him home with a bottle of Zin.

They're both really nice people. It felt like we had old friends stop by and I hope to see them again some day. Tom and Connie on the right.


----------



## my wine

Those are two fine looking couples if I say so myself! 

Kraftty, we really enjoyed the visit. Thank you for the hospitality and the tourist tips.


----------



## heatherd

Ajmassa said:


> posted about golfing and margaritas over the weekend. well margaritas never happened. ended up rushing over to say our goodbyes to my grandfather— who lived a very long and very happy life. it wasn’t sudden or unexpected- but still sucked nonetheless.
> 
> So my head wasn’t really in the game and i left my damn wallet on my bumper leaving home depot yesterday. And it was not the greatest neighborhood in philly. i didn’t notice till the end of the work day. went crazy retracing my route looking for it. checked all nearby stores, did a lost property police report etc etc. Sucker was gone. by then was 7pm, still over an hour away from home, gas light was on, banks were closed and i had nothing. was a shit day to say the least.
> 
> well maybe someone up there was lookin out for me. got a phone call from the person who found my wallet. business card inside had my phone number on it. That extra stress of all the BS involved with a lost wallet and the gajillion things online needing to update- was just immediately lifted with the help of a couple good dudes who happened to be driving behind me at the time.
> 
> no real reason for posting this. i guess just to say— i’m thankful good people exist and were lookin out for me out in an unfortunate situation. feeling grateful.


So sorry for your loss!


----------



## my wine

Ajmassa said:


> posted about golfing and margaritas over the weekend. well margaritas never happened. ended up rushing over to say our goodbyes to my grandfather— who lived a very long and very happy life. it wasn’t sudden or unexpected- but still sucked nonetheless.
> 
> So my head wasn’t really in the game and i left my damn wallet on my bumper leaving home depot yesterday. And it was not the greatest neighborhood in philly. i didn’t notice till the end of the work day. went crazy retracing my route looking for it. checked all nearby stores, did a lost property police report etc etc. Sucker was gone. by then was 7pm, still over an hour away from home, gas light was on, banks were closed and i had nothing. was a shit day to say the least.
> 
> well maybe someone up there was lookin out for me. got a phone call from the person who found my wallet. business card inside had my phone number on it. That extra stress of all the BS involved with a lost wallet and the gajillion things online needing to update- was just immediately lifted with the help of a couple good dudes who happened to be driving behind me at the time.
> 
> no real reason for posting this. i guess just to say— i’m thankful good people exist and were lookin out for me out in an unfortunate situation. feeling grateful.



Ajmassa, I'm catching up with posts today. You had a 3-fer of very stressful events in a very short time. Sorry to hear of them. Hopefully your in the healing stage now.


----------



## heatherd

Ajmassa said:


> posted about golfing and margaritas over the weekend. well margaritas never happened. ended up rushing over to say our goodbyes to my grandfather— who lived a very long and very happy life. it wasn’t sudden or unexpected- but still sucked nonetheless.
> 
> So my head wasn’t really in the game and i left my damn wallet on my bumper leaving home depot yesterday. And it was not the greatest neighborhood in philly. i didn’t notice till the end of the work day. went crazy retracing my route looking for it. checked all nearby stores, did a lost property police report etc etc. Sucker was gone. by then was 7pm, still over an hour away from home, gas light was on, banks were closed and i had nothing. was a shit day to say the least.
> 
> well maybe someone up there was lookin out for me. got a phone call from the person who found my wallet. business card inside had my phone number on it. That extra stress of all the BS involved with a lost wallet and the gajillion things online needing to update- was just immediately lifted with the help of a couple good dudes who happened to be driving behind me at the time.
> 
> no real reason for posting this. i guess just to say— i’m thankful good people exist and were lookin out for me out in an unfortunate situation. feeling grateful.


That's a really bad day!


----------



## Sage

Putting together a rotary composter that UPS dropped off. Grass clippings are starting to arrive (growing).

Any one used a chipper to shred cardboard? Going to try it.


----------



## Kraffty

Sitting in a hotel room in Topeka KS today. Drove 557 miles Friday, Cottonwood to Tucumcari NM. Drove 556 miles Saturday to Topeka. Lori and I were driving two cars, our F150 and a used CRV we're taking to Eau Clair to give to our daughter. As we pulled into the hotel Sat night the CRV started smelling like burnt rubber and the AC quit. We restarted it after checking in and it broke and threw the Serpentine belt, I'm assuming the compressor froze or broke and destroyed the belt. Either way, can't find an open shop till Monday so getting a day of rest instead of driving.

Had some KC BBQ yesterday and looking for a good steakhouse for an early dinner tonight. Plenty of wine and beer on ice. Looks like our WI visit will be cut a few days short, not going to make it down to @sourgrapes neck of the woods but still on line for Santa Fe NM for a night on the way home next Sunday.

Might be inconvenient and a bit expensive but we couldn't have been any luckier to have it happen where it did. Hopefully back on the road real early Tue. Morn.


----------



## sour_grapes

Sorry to hear of your troubles, MIke. Please let me know if it turns out that I can help you at all!


----------



## Rembee

Picking blueberries twice a day since this past Saturday. Once around 10am and again at 6pm. It's amazing how fast they ripen in less then a day!
We have 6 blueberry bushes that are 12 years old. In the colander is 5.5 lbs. That was just from this morning. We'll pick another 5 lbs this evening.
I cut them down to 4' every other year. This year after they are finished with the berries, I'll cut them back to 4' and remove any dead branches. In early January I remove old branches from the middle of the bush.


----------



## sour_grapes

Today was press day! I bought a few buckets of grapes from eastern WA on a group buy fron Wine Grapes Direct. I got a bucket of 2020 Rattlesnake Hills Cab Franc, a bucket of 2019 Rattlesnake Hills Cab Sauv, and a 2020 Walla Walla Valley Merlot. I just cofermented them with BDX, nothing fancy. Yield is about 10 gallons.


----------



## Kraffty

sour_grapes said:


> Sorry to hear of your troubles, MIke. Please let me know if it turns out that I can help you at all!


Thanks Paul, appreciate the offer, we made it home in one piece. My lucky star was shining and we found a repair shop across the street on monday morn. Didn't even have to have the car towed. The mechanic had us on the road in less than 7 hours monday. Our daughter loves the car. I managed to strain some back muscles tuesday, and while it basically made me an invalid, I could still drive once strapped in. Note to self, start listening and accepting when the wife offers help lifting heavy, awkward objects. The scenery was beautiful and we're planning on revisiting Colorado monuments park, Arches, Moab and monument valley in Utah and the north rim grand canyon in the fall when I can photograph them. This is outside of Moab, shot from my driver side window since getting out of the car was such a painful and slow effort.


----------



## ibglowin

Happy Memorial Day! The Brisket was trimmed and seasoned on Saturday. The Kamado was fired up by 0430 today and I was rolling smoke before 0500.


----------



## ibglowin

About ready to hit the stall and wrap in butcher paper...........


----------



## Boatboy24

After three unusually cold and wet days, the sun has come out. At 8:30am it was already warmer than it's been since Thursday. Light, puffy clouds in the sky and the cicadas are on the prowl and as loud as ever. A baseball tourney (on turf fields) has kept us busy, but that's over; so I'll throw some ribs on.


----------



## ibglowin

I am trying to stay ahead of this........


----------



## sour_grapes

I actually traveled yesterday! Only second time in over a year, I think. I am visiting my in-laws. (You will all be relieved to understand that this means I may not be posting as freqently!) 

We brought the nice weather east with us, @Boatboy24


----------



## sour_grapes

Rice_Guy said:


> _(one of the kids got married will have photo Wednesday)_



Congrats, David! (Moved this message here from a different thread.)


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I actually traveled yesterday! Only second time in over a year, I think. I am visiting my in-laws. (You will all be relieved to unerstand that this means I may not be posting as freqently!)
> 
> We brought the nice weather east with us, @Boatboy24



You're in the Philly area? Any cicadas up there?


----------



## Rice_Guy

sour_grapes said:


> Congrats, David!


_I guess a Fl. beach means it was a destination wedding

_


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> You're in the Philly area? Any cicadas up there?



No, I am from Philly, but my in-laws are in the Finger Lakes. No cicadas.


----------



## ibglowin

Made a Costco run today. Lets just say I am in meat price shock! The whole Prime Briskets are now up to $5lb! 

Some other meat shots for sh!ts and giggles. Glad I am heavily stocked up in the freezer on meat these days.


----------



## bstnh1

ibglowin said:


> Made a Costco run today. Lets just say I am in meat price shock! The whole Prime Briskets are now up to $5lb!
> 
> Some other meat shots for sh!ts and giggles. Glad I am heavily stocked up in the freezer on meat these days.
> 
> View attachment 75468
> 
> 
> View attachment 75469
> 
> 
> View attachment 75470


USDA Choice briskets are $9.99 and $11.99 a lb up here at local supermarkets.


----------



## Rembee

Baked a Blueberry Cobbler with fresh blueberries that were picked this morning!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Made a Costco run today. Lets just say I am in meat price shock! The whole Prime Briskets are now up to $5lb!
> 
> Some other meat shots for sh!ts and giggles. Glad I am heavily stocked up in the freezer on meat these days.
> 
> View attachment 75468
> 
> 
> View attachment 75469
> 
> 
> View attachment 75470



Angus tenderloin filets are up to $38.99/lb at my Wegmans. It's outrageous. I stocked up on ground beef yesterday.


----------



## Khristyjeff

We decided to buy 1/2 steer from a neighbor. They had the price locked in and butchering date set. With processing should be around $5/pound. I just bought some baby backs today and wished we had gotten a hog as well. $8/pound.


----------



## ibglowin

Well at least now we know why meat prices are shooting up..........









JBS says it paid $11 million ransom after cyberattack


The meat supplier JBS USA paid an $11 million ransom in response to a cyberattack that led to the shutdown of its entire US beef processing operation last week, the company said in a statement Wednesday evening.




www.cnn.com


----------



## jswordy

I'm working today, as usual. 448 days to go.  Last week, I bought two whole Choice ribeyes for $7.99 a pound at Kroger and had them cut into steaks (free). I keep an eye on the sale ads for this when it rolls around. Started out buying them years ago at $5.99 on sale. I'll go through the whole case and pick the two limpest ribeyes I can find. Best sale meat was at $6.99 during the pandemic. We got restaurant quality meat, very heavily marbled. I'm sure it's because there wasn't anyplace else for it to go then. I nearly cried when I laid the last of those steaks on the Weber!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Well at least now we know why meat prices are shooting up..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBS says it paid $11 million ransom after cyberattack
> 
> 
> The meat supplier JBS USA paid an $11 million ransom in response to a cyberattack that led to the shutdown of its entire US beef processing operation last week, the company said in a statement Wednesday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com



That's like a penny a pound. I'm calling shenanigans.


----------



## Rice_Guy

strawberry Picking > cherry Picking > june berry Picking > mulberry Picking , , some ripe and some would be nice with two or three days more , , , but the wife would like to see the aunt in Pisgah Forest, , ,

An interesting bit of trivia;
many natural pigments have a pH response, Example,_ if one is working with mulberry which has a nice dark purple color that stains hands and knees and a fluffy bichon dog that wants to go outside , , you might rinse the dog with vinegar and have a perfectly white dog before the wife sees the purple version of fluffy yap dog (sorry no photos err, , evidence, this is purely theoretical)_

Am entering last years mulberry at state fair, was high TA (took 20 gm acid per gallon to get in the pH range) so it had a lot of back sweetening and,, I am playing with acids to see which will titrate to pH 3.3 most efficiently. Think this year I try making mulberry into a tannic red wine.


----------



## Jim Welch

Relaxing at my beach place with my dogs. In 34 minutes I will have a glass of one of my wines, probably a Zinfandel.


----------



## balatonwine

Yesterday I was working in the vineyard all day, in 96°F weather. But I like hot weather, somewhat a desert rat.

But today I am mostly inside taking it easy. Had my second COVID jab this morning. Watered the garden, and bottled some wine in the cool cellar, but not too much else. Will be back in the field tomorrow.


----------



## Jim Welch

Had a bottle of Merlot opened from last night.
Let the Games begin!


----------



## ibglowin

Ha! I was flat on my back for 24 hours after my 2nd shot running a 101 fever.

Good luck!



balatonwine said:


> Will be back in the field tomorrow.


----------



## winemaker81

ibglowin said:


> Ha! I was flat on my back for 24 hours after my 2nd shot running a 101 fever.


I had no reaction to either shot -- I had Pfizer. Not that I'm complaining!


----------



## Venatorscribe

I had a Pfizer. Get the second jap next week. The only thing I experienced after the first shot was an absolute tiredness. So went to bed early that night. The nxt day all was good. so - what am I doing today - I need to give my wine a good stir (a merlot - day 5) then vacuum the house.


----------



## winemaker81

I'm working up the gumption to continue fixing my ornamental border bricks. I installed the bricks (laid them on the ground) 20+ years ago, with mulch on one side the grass on the other. Over time (rain, cold, etc) the bricks sank into the ground. So I'm prying up the bricks, power washing them to clean them, troweling paving mix into the hole, and resting the brick on top. It looks great! My wife is pleased and wants me to complete the job. I have 3 bags of mix and figure I'll need half a dozen more.

However, my back is not impressed and wants to keep the status quo.

My wife is gonna win. My back already knows this, but it's a stubborn SOB.


----------



## Johnd




----------



## cmason1957

My wife and I did this today. 8 cases of Chambourcin Rose and 30 bottles of an Italian White Wine kit. I wish I had added some grapefruit zest to the white wine, it needs a little bit more zing.


----------



## Khristyjeff

I think I may use grapefruit zest on any white wine kit that is not a top of the line kit. I also will tweak any mid to lower level red kit using tips from the "Tweaking Cheap Kits" thread. 
I did a couple Cru International kits to get a baseline and they both needed a little something more even though they included dry grape skins and oak. Your Rosé looks amazing, btw.


----------



## winemaker81

Yesterday my son & I bottled our Sauvignon Blanc, 31 bottles.

The 31st bottle was 1" from the top when we ran out of wine ... dang! I had poured the remains of the 3 gallon carboys into a glass -- there was a _very_ light layer of sediment that we avoided in the racking. What was in the glass was cloudy, but we said, "what the heck!" and topped bottle 31 with it. This one is specially marked -- next time we want a white we'll open it, understanding this one isn't clear. We drank the remainder in the glass -- it is unsightly but quite delicious.

FYI, the "glass" is an 8 oz measuring cup that is shaped like a regular drinking glass, much taller than typical measuring cups in the USA. Like all other equipment, it was cleaned and sanitized prior to our beginning.

This morning my son is soaking labels (nope, didn't listen to "soak 'em as you get 'em" from the older winemaker) ...  

We are meeting for lunch and then bottling his Carménère kit.


----------



## Boatboy24

Johnd said:


> View attachment 76200



Been there, done that! Love it! Any sightings of girls in flatbed Fords?


----------



## Old Corker

Some 4th of July wine work. I have a double batch of merlot that’s been aging since February in one 5G and one 6G carboys. I took the five, racked into a 3G and bottled the rest (10 750ml). I need some topping up wine for the Boudreaux and think the Merlot will work well for that.
The fireworks had all the animals in an uproar last night. Horses and goats were quite agitated as were the dogs. A raccoon even tried to take refuge in the barn. All is calm this morning though.


----------



## Johnd

Boatboy24 said:


> Been there, done that! Love it! Any sightings of girls in flatbed Fords?


No sightings, but we were on the lookout! Taking advantage of the opportunity, there‘s actually a red, flatbed Ford that is parked right there at the corner. Not much else in Winslow…….

Been pretty successful filling our time here with activities, all the hiking areas still closed all around Sedona, pretty much of a bummer for a hiking vacation. Did Winslow, Meteor Crater, Apache Death Cave, and some driving on the old Route 66 roadway yesterday. We were up that way for the only hike we found open, the Walnut Canyon Island Trail, Hopi Nation cave dwellings cut into the cliffs. Very nicely layed out hike, total of one mile, with 673 steps / stairs to get up / down to the dwellings. Pretty easy going down, more challenging coming up, especially for sea level dwellers operating at 7,000 feet above sea level.


----------



## sour_grapes

Deleted. I got my tunes crossed!


----------



## Boatboy24

Off to my son's first game in the VA state championship tourney. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ibglowin

Good luck Jim!



Boatboy24 said:


> Off to my son's first game in the VA state championship tourney. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Good luck Jim!



Thanks. Rough night. Tie game after two innings, then our guys just fell apart on both sides of the ball. Wet and miserable too, with Elsa starting to roll through. Good news is it's double elimination and the team we play at noon tomorrow we've beaten very handily before. Hopefully, that means we beat them again, then we're playing again tomorrow night.


----------



## ibglowin

Double "E" is the best. Go get them tomorrow!



Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks. Rough night. Tie game after two innings, then our guys just fell apart on both sides of the ball. Wet and miserable too, with Elsa starting to roll through. Good news is it's double elimination and the team we play at noon tomorrow we've beaten very handily before. Hopefully, that means we beat them again, then we're playing again tomorrow night.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks. Rough night. Tie game after two innings, then our guys just fell apart on both sides of the ball. Wet and miserable too, with Elsa starting to roll through. Good news is it's double elimination and the team we play at noon tomorrow we've beaten very handily before. Hopefully, that means we beat them again, then we're playing again tomorrow night.


Hang in there. When my son was in Junior College, they lost a game each year but still ended up winning the Junior college World Series in Batavia, NY both years. Always great to have double elimination tournament.


----------



## Boatboy24

Game 1 victory today. Game 2 rained out. We go at it again tomorrow against the team that beat us last night. These kids want blood!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> Thanks. Rough night. Tie game after two innings, then our guys just fell apart on both sides of the ball. Wet and miserable too, with Elsa starting to roll through. Good news is it's double elimination and the team we play at noon tomorrow we've beaten very handily before. Hopefully, that means we beat them again, then we're playing again tomorrow night.



Where are they playing?


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Where are they playing?



1pm today and if that goes well, immediately following at 3 or 4pm.


----------



## ibglowin

Cooking outside ATM so cooling off inside spinning some vinyl.......


----------



## sour_grapes

My next-door neighbor threw away his Weber Performer grill because the bottom vents rusted out. I told him you can replace them, but too late, so he gave me the grill. I bought two vent repair kits, put his grill next to my Performer, and put the best parts of both of them together. I also replaced my vents at the same time, as they were a bit marginal. I kept the best of the frankengrills, and will put the other one on Craigslist.

Here is the cast-off version:


----------



## DarrenUK

Clearing a strawberry, Raspberry lime Marmalade wine. Running a bit in the still .
Clearing a cider.
Then started 15L German Tarwebier.
A strawberry country wine kit (out of date)
Cavernet Sauvignon kit (also out of date)
And Festivals premium ale kit, the landlords finest. If you have never done this kit then do.... Its amazing. I haven't ever had a beer that good. Its expensive but worth every penny and some.
Worth buying even if for nothing else than copying it... It that good. The last batch I did I drank it flat befor even racking it. This time I'm going to hold off .
That's it. Its taken me all day


----------



## ibglowin

Nice score for sure!



sour_grapes said:


> My next-door neighbor threw away his Weber Performer grill because the bottom vents rusted out.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Where are they playing?



Sorry Fred - I was reading too fast and just realized you asked WHERE and not WHEN. We were in Herndon. We won our first 'win or go home' game in epic fashion. Came from behind to tie it three times in a game that lasted almost four hours. Finally finished it by stealing home on a wild pitch. The kids had a whopping 20 minutes to rest, then had to play in the semi-finals. Another great battle, but sadly we were on the wrong side, losing by 1 run in the end. Kids played their hearts out and despite the loss, all had a blast. Can't complain going to the semis for the state. Long day, but one that will not be soon forgotten. We'll go and watch the championship tomorrow at noon and cheer on the team that beat us. In the meantime, I suspect we'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## Jovimaple

Last night was Rhino playing at Lakeville, MN's Pan O Prog (annual "Panoramic of Progress" festival).


Today was a family reunion in hubby's hometown in southwestern Minnesota. Had a little rain there but the reunion was in a nice park building so we didn't get soaked.


----------



## crushday

Lagavulin and Rummikub on a Saturday night!


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> I kept the best of the frankengrills, and will put the other one on Craigslist.


Absolutely brilliant!!!


----------



## winemaker81

Yesterday I helped a friend diagnose a drain problem -- a drain in a patio area between his house & garage is backing up and overflowing in heavy rain. The drain hose is roughly 20' long and drains below a small wall. We tried blasting out what seemed like an obstruction with a power washer, but the drain line curves so there's a limit to how far we can reach. So we filled the drain with water to see if the blockage is total. The drain filled up then the level dropped relatively quickly ... but no water came out the other end. He's contacting the developer of the subdivision to see if he can get assistance, as we've exceeded our ability to figure this out without getting out a shovel and digging ... he's a good friend, but not THAT good of a friend, so no shovels for me!  

On a sadder note, this morning I decommissioned our cat perch, e.g., tore it apart for disposal.

We adopted a pair of kittens in 2006. My wife & kids wanted to purchase a very expensive cat perch. I chose Plan B:

A few miles away a builder had established a deposit area -- he dropped off building materials that were in reasonable shape for home owners to take. It's much better than throwing this stuff in the land fill! I picked up a lot of materials, including partial sheets of 3/4" chipboard, 2x4's, 2x6's, 1x6's, and a 4x4. All the boards had damage on one end and/or nails sticking out, but there was enough good wood for a lot of uses. I still have a 3/4 sheet of chipboard sheathing plus other boards that I haven't needed (yet).

I built a 4-level perch around the 4x4, costing a total of $15 for cloth and padding to put on the flats. This perch has been in front of a window for 15 years, as the cats liked looking out.. Sadly, our male died in January and the female isn't climbing well, and the perch has gotten rickety with daily use, so today was decommissioning day.


----------



## Old Corker

Boatboy24 said:


> Sorry Fred - I was reading too fast and just realized you asked WHERE and not WHEN. We were in Herndon. We won our first 'win or go home' game in epic fashion. Came from behind to tie it three times in a game that lasted almost four hours. Finally finished it by stealing home on a wild pitch. The kids had a whopping 20 minutes to rest, then had to play in the semi-finals. Another great battle, but sadly we were on the wrong side, losing by 1 run in the end. Kids played their hearts out and despite the loss, all had a blast. Can't complain going to the semis for the state. Long day, but one that will not be soon forgotten. We'll go and watch the championship tomorrow at noon and cheer on the team that beat us. In the meantime, I suspect we'll sleep well tonight.


Those memories last a lifetime. My son and I still reminisce about specific plays and game situations from 25 years ago.


----------



## ibglowin

Waiting for them to light that fuse in about an hour........


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## crushday

Bottling Dundee Hills Pinot today…


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> My next-door neighbor threw away his Weber Performer grill because the bottom vents rusted out. I told him you can replace them, but too late, so he gave me the grill. I bought two vent repair kits, put his grill next to my Performer, and put the best parts of both of them together. I also replaced my vents at the same time, as they were a bit marginal. I kept the best of the frankengrills, and will put the other one on Craigslist.
> 
> Here is the cast-off version:
> 
> View attachment 76366



My wife reminded me that we are planning to have a retirement party _some_ day, and that I should not get rid of the 2nd grill before then!


----------



## Kraffty

Last racking before bottling in Sept. All looking and tasting good, adjusted KMeta levels is all.


----------



## sour_grapes

How about those Milwaukee Bucks, huh?


----------



## Kraffty

They looked strong and more determined, congrats!


----------



## mainshipfred

I got invited to a winemaker's luncheon yesterday from the group I get my California grapes from. I met the organizer a few times at the pick up but the never spent much time talking to him about wine, the 4 others I never met. It was interesting talking to winemakers outside the forum. These folks have been making wine far longer than me and their wines were very nice. It was surprising though most didn't blend, some didn't measure sulfite levels and if I understood correctly some didn't pay much attention to pH. As silly as it may sound what surprised me most was no one had an AIO. All in all it was a very nice time, about 4 hours, and the host was an excellent cook.


----------



## Kraffty

Yesterday I finally cranked up the 2nd hand small wood lathe I bought a few months ago and made a pen that my wife instantly claimed as her's. Today, for my second attempt, I made one for me. Shown next to a blank of the same material before turning and polishing. For Christmas this year friends are getting a bottle of wine and a pen to write a Thank You note to with! I probably have 20 of the pen hardware kits but most need the ink cartridge replaced because 
they've dried out. Replacements on order.


----------



## crushday

Kraffty said:


> Yesterday I finally cranked up the 2nd hand small wood lathe I bought a few months ago and made a pen that my wife instantly claimed as her's. Today, for my second attempt, I made one for me. Shown next to a blank of the same material before turning and polishing. For Christmas this year friends are getting a bottle of wine and a pen to write a Thank You note to with! I probably have 20 of the pen hardware kits but most need the ink cartridge replaced because
> they've dried out. Replacements on order.
> View attachment 77070


Very nice!


----------



## sour_grapes

Kraffty said:


> Yesterday I finally cranked up the 2nd hand small wood lathe I bought a few months ago and made a pen that my wife instantly claimed as her's. Today, for my second attempt, I made one for me. Shown next to a blank of the same material before turning and polishing. For Christmas this year friends are getting a bottle of wine and a pen to write a Thank You note to with! I probably have 20 of the pen hardware kits but most need the ink cartridge replaced because
> they've dried out. Replacements on order.
> View attachment 77070



Very nice, Mike! In service of your new hobby, you may need to learn a new word: chatoyant (and other forms, chatoyance, chatoyancy).


----------



## Kraffty

Thanks Paul, I looked it up and now have a new term to impressively throw out when I'm talking wood turning or stone polishing with fellow nerds.
My original hunch was wrong, it wasn't about premonition, being irritated by of finding a way to miss a chat session. Like chatovoyance, chatoannoyance and chatoavoidance.


----------



## Kraffty

I put together a new label for bottles to be gifted this year. For years I've played with incorporating the idea of drinking alcohol from a paper bag into a wine label, lowbrow and humorous vs a snobby wine take. It clicked a while back that most grocery bags are made from "brown kraft" paper so I threw a play on our name into the mix. Lastly, as a way to have a master bag, I made a "receipt" to slip into the bag that I can customize for my different wines. A little labor intensive to do so it's just for gift bottles. Bags and Rubber stamp ordered online. Receipt printed at home, cut in inserted as needed.


----------



## sour_grapes

Wow, Mike. That one is very clever and well-executed! (And I love the kraft paper pun, too.)


----------



## crushday

Today I dressed and labeled last years Cab Franc. Earlier than I expected but the new barrel was providing too much oak. It’s very drinkable now and will only improve over the next couple years.


----------



## Obbnw

crushday said:


> Today I dressed and labeled last years Cab Franc. Earlier than I expected but the new barrel was providing too much oak. It’s very drinkable now and will only improve over the next couple years.
> 
> View attachment 77113


Nice job on the label, looks great. I'm a if I like the label I buy it wine buyer and I would definately put that in my basket.


----------



## crushday

Kraffty said:


> I put together a new label for bottles to be gifted this year. For years I've played with incorporating the idea of drinking alcohol from a paper bag into a wine label, lowbrow and humorous vs a snobby wine take. It clicked a while back that most grocery bags are made from "brown kraft" paper so I threw a play on our name into the mix. Lastly, as a way to have a master bag, I made a "receipt" to slip into the bag that I can customize for my different wines. A little labor intensive to do so it's just for gift bottles. Bags and Rubber stamp ordered online. Receipt printed at home, cut in inserted as needed.
> View attachment 77097


Love this!


----------



## DizzyIzzy

Kraffty said:


> Yesterday I finally cranked up the 2nd hand small wood lathe I bought a few months ago and made a pen that my wife instantly claimed as her's. Today, for my second attempt, I made one for me. Shown next to a blank of the same material before turning and polishing. For Christmas this year friends are getting a bottle of wine and a pen to write a Thank You note to with! I probably have 20 of the pen hardware kits but most need the ink cartridge replaced because
> they've dried out. Replacements on order.
> View attachment 77070


That pen is absolutely beautiful.......................have you considered selling them?.....................................DizzyIzzy


----------



## DizzyIzzy

Kraffty said:


> I put together a new label for bottles to be gifted this year. For years I've played with incorporating the idea of drinking alcohol from a paper bag into a wine label, lowbrow and humorous vs a snobby wine take. It clicked a while back that most grocery bags are made from "brown kraft" paper so I threw a play on our name into the mix. Lastly, as a way to have a master bag, I made a "receipt" to slip into the bag that I can customize for my different wines. A little labor intensive to do so it's just for gift bottles. Bags and Rubber stamp ordered online. Receipt printed at home, cut in inserted as needed.
> View attachment 77097


You definitely have a creative mind! Val-The-Brew-Gal also has some very unique labels that I am quite jealous of. LOL.......................DizzyIzzy


----------



## crushday

Continuing to dress some bottles of wine - 2020 Port. Drinkable now but going to get WAY better in time! 375ml bottles. Just noticed that I’m terrible at putting the labels on straight! Lol…


----------



## mainshipfred

crushday said:


> Continuing to dress some bottles of wine - 2020 Port. Drinkable now but going to get WAY better in time! 375ml bottles. Just noticed that I’m terrible at putting the labels on straight! Lol…
> 
> View attachment 77183



With the shape of that label I think getting them straight would be extremely difficult.


----------



## crushday

mainshipfred said:


> With the shape of that label I think getting them straight would be extremely difficult.


That’s super kind, Fred. I have a couple dozen more opportunities to get it right as I only dressed 6 of the 32 bottles. I made this port last year from a La Bodega kit. It was fortified with Christian Brothers brandy. The taste is good but unlike any port I’ve had before. Mosti must put chocolate in the sweetener pack because it’s pretty chocolatey - maybe too inauthentically so. And, the brandy…

I’m making a port again this year (last years wine) but my plan is very different. I’ll be using my own wine, made from grapes and barrel aged. I’m going to use Petit Verdot, Petite Sirah and Cabernet Sauv. All three are inky, have a grand viscosity and very flavorful. I’ll use a simple syrup and fortify with brandy and, bulk store it for a couple more years on heavy French oak spirals before bottling.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mainshipfred

crushday said:


> That’s super kind, Fred. I have a couple dozen more opportunities to get it right as I only dressed 6 of the 32 bottles. I made this port last year from a La Bodega kit. It was fortified with Christian Brothers brandy. The taste is good but unlike any port I’ve had before. Mosti must put chocolate in the sweetener pack because it’s pretty chocolatey - maybe too inauthentically so. And, the brandy…
> 
> I’m making a port again this year (last years wine) but my plan is very different. I’ll be using my own wine, made from grapes and barrel aged. I’m going to use Petit Verdot, Petite Sirah and Cabernet Sauv. All three are inky, have a grand viscosity and very flavorful. I’ll use a simple syrup and fortify with brandy and, bulk store it for a couple more years on heavy French oak spirals before bottling.
> 
> Any suggestions?



No suggestions, it sounds like a good plan to me. I really like your choices of wines.


----------



## ibglowin

Sounds like its too late since you are using last years wine but I made a Zinfandel Port a few years ago from fresh grapes. If you step feed the must as its fermenting you can get the ABV up until the yeast craps out. The higher you get it the less brandy you need. Brandy can thin out the mouthfeel IMHO. Its still good but as you say different. I back sweetened with some of that Alexander's Zinfandel juice in the can.



crushday said:


> Any suggestions?


----------



## crushday

ibglowin said:


> Sounds like its too late since you are using last years wine but I made a Zinfandel Port a few years ago from fresh grapes. If you step feed the must as its fermenting you can get the ABV up until the yeast craps out. The higher you get it the less brandy you need. Brandy can thin out the mouthfeel IMHO. Its still good but as you say different. I back sweetened with some of that Alexander's Zinfandel juice in the can.


Mike, that’s a great idea. I ordered a small batch of Zin that won’t be picked until October. I like your idea and even using the Alexanders… What was your oak solution?


----------



## ibglowin

I put the wine in one of my neutral 23L Vadai's for like 6MO and added French Oak stave to it. Once out of the barrel I moved back to carboy and then added a bit more oak over time as the oak fell back. I bottled at 2 years.


----------



## crushday

ibglowin said:


> I put the wine in one of my neutral 23L Vadai's for like 6MO and added French Oak stave to it. Once out of the barrel I moved back to carboy and then added a bit more oak over time as the oak fell back. I bottled at 2 years.
> 
> View attachment 77193


This is just one more occasion that I wish we could ship/trade each other wine. Dang…

I love those Balto bottles. I’d like to get some for a ”Reserve” I’ll bottle soon to help visually set it a part. Can’t find any without needing to buy a quantity that far exceeds my needs.

Nice label too!


----------



## bstnh1

crushday said:


> Continuing to dress some bottles of wine - 2020 Port. Drinkable now but going to get WAY better in time! 375ml bottles. Just noticed that I’m terrible at putting the labels on straight! Lol…
> 
> View attachment 77183


I find that if I sit on a chair, stool, etc. with the bottles on a counter or table at eye level, it makes getting the labels straight a lot easier.


----------



## ibglowin

Well technically many of us ship "steak marinade" all over the US without any issues so.......

Once it cools down!

That Balto bottle was a one off that I recycled from Sparkman..... Too good not to re-use!






Sparkman Cellars - 2016 Hallelujah Port







sparkmancellars.orderport.net








crushday said:


> This is just one more occasion that I wish we could ship/trade each other wine. Dang…
> 
> I love those Balto bottles. I’d like to get some for a ”Reserve” I’ll bottle soon to help visually set it a part. Can’t find any without needing to buy a quantity that far exceeds my needs.
> 
> Nice label too!


----------



## bstnh1

crushday said:


> This is just one more occasion that I wish we could ship/trade each other wine. Dang…
> 
> I love those Balto bottles. I’d like to get some for a ”Reserve” I’ll bottle soon to help visually set it a part. Can’t find any without needing to buy a quantity that far exceeds my needs.
> 
> Nice label too!


This place looks like you can order just once case if you want.
Balto-0572-FL


----------



## winemaker81

For increased body, add glycerin. Other than that, all sounds good to me.


----------



## cmason1957

mainshipfred said:


> With the shape of that label I think getting them straight would be extremely difficult.



Or you could be like me and not so perfection centered. It's kinda, mostly, well almost straight. Be glad it isn't upside down and shut up, you paid nothing for that wine. But that's just me.


----------



## winemaker81

Here's an option:









LA600p Label Applicator with Printer - Round Bottle Labeling Machine with Printer (with transparent sensor)


Durafastlabel.com sells LA600p Label Applicator with Printer - Round Bottle Labeling Machine with Printer (with transparent sensor).Buy Online.




www.durafastlabel.com


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Sounds like its too late since you are using last years wine but I made a Zinfandel Port a few years ago from fresh grapes. If you step feed the must as its fermenting you can get the ABV up until the yeast craps out. The higher you get it the less brandy you need. Brandy can thin out the mouthfeel IMHO. Its still good but as you say different. I back sweetened with some of that Alexander's Zinfandel juice in the can.



I'll give Mike a "+1" on this. The last Port I did was a blueberry port from fresh blueberries. I step fed until it crapped out and fortified with with brandy. Back sweetened with a combination of Merlot and Blueberry concentrates. It's still drinking great after 8+ years. Definitely think concentrate is the way to go with sweetening, as it won't water down the fruit/grape flavors.


----------



## Noontime

Kraffty said:


> I put together a new label for bottles to be gifted this year. For years I've played with incorporating the idea of drinking alcohol from a paper bag into a wine label, lowbrow and humorous vs a snobby wine take. It clicked a while back that most grocery bags are made from "brown kraft" paper so I threw a play on our name into the mix. Lastly, as a way to have a master bag, I made a "receipt" to slip into the bag that I can customize for my different wines. A little labor intensive to do so it's just for gift bottles. Bags and Rubber stamp ordered online. Receipt printed at home, cut in inserted as needed.
> View attachment 77097


This is absolutely fantastic. Love it, and as others said... so well executed. Well done!


----------



## Noontime

crushday said:


> Continuing to dress some bottles of wine - 2020 Port. Drinkable now but going to get WAY better in time! 375ml bottles. Just noticed that I’m terrible at putting the labels on straight! Lol…
> 
> View attachment 77183


Beautiful labels, they look fantastic. The shape makes it difficult to even use a jig of some kind to keep them straight, but perhaps you could use the liner to help. If you're able to cut a true rectangle around each label (so the corners are 90 deg and everything is truly square in relation to the label), you can line up the edge of the liner to the seam of the bottle. Just release half the label and fold it under so half the label is exposed, line the liner up with the seam, attach the exposed side to the bottle, then pull the rest of the liner out from underneath.


----------



## bstnh1

Kraffty said:


> I put together a new label for bottles to be gifted this year. For years I've played with incorporating the idea of drinking alcohol from a paper bag into a wine label, lowbrow and humorous vs a snobby wine take. It clicked a while back that most grocery bags are made from "brown kraft" paper so I threw a play on our name into the mix. Lastly, as a way to have a master bag, I made a "receipt" to slip into the bag that I can customize for my different wines. A little labor intensive to do so it's just for gift bottles. Bags and Rubber stamp ordered online. Receipt printed at home, cut in inserted as needed.
> View attachment 77097


Yep! That's very ..ummmmmm ...crafty!


----------



## mainshipfred

Received my RO/DI system today. Hook up looks pretty simple. Even though I bought it for myself my son has salt water aquariums so he'll get more use out of it than me.






Amazon.com: Express Water RO5DX Reverse Osmosis Filtration NSF Certified 5 Stage RO System with Faucet and Tank – Under Sink Water Plus 4 Filters – 50 GPD, 14 x 15 x 5, White : Tools & Home Improvement


Buy Express Water RO5DX Reverse Osmosis Filtration NSF Certified 5 Stage RO System with Faucet and Tank – Under Sink Water Plus 4 Filters – 50 GPD, 14 x 15 x 5, White: Replacement Under-Sink Water Filters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## crushday

Started a chromatography test last night - it completed today. These are wines for single variety and blending with this years’ vintage.

I have a Merlot, Cab Sauv, Syrah (Shiraz*) and Carignan. Getting Cab Franc and Petite Sirah in a couple of weeks and a small amount of Zin and Petit Verdot. *Shiraz and Syrah is the same thing. The Shiraz is from Knights Valley in California so I’m not sure why it’s labeled as such…




lol…and, in case you’re questioning my ability to use a straight edge ruler, the line is straight. The overall image is evidence of my inability to hold the results against the window (left hand) and take the the image (phone in right hand) - all without getting my fingers in the mix…


----------



## crushday

I barrelled the Knights Valley Syrah today. Really going be to an awesome wine.

Here’s one of the topping bottles that I know I’ll need for the next 18 months.


----------



## Jim Welch

Smoking salmon fillets is something I’ve been wanting to do and finally did it, yesterday actually but got busy afterwards and forgot to post these.


----------



## mainshipfred

Going to try my luck with a Low Country boil. Had a rough time finding the Zatarian spices. Bought 3 boil in a bag seasonings, 2 small bottles of oil and going to throw in some old bay. Also going to season with lemons, oranges and garlic. Surely hope it turns out because I'm probably making too much.


----------



## cmason1957

This is the view my wife and I have this week. When we are not on the boat fishing. Very windy today, gusts 25-35 mph, so we are sitting and reading this afternoon. 
We are at Long Lake, near Vergas, MN for a week of chill and relax.


----------



## ibglowin

Finally the rain Gods smiled down upon us.........

View attachment D58D97E9-96FC-46FD-9EA3-CE5FF109A46D.mov


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Finally the rain Gods smiled down upon us.........
> 
> View attachment 77810






That looks more like it came from the flood gods...


----------



## Darrell Hawley

cmason1957 said:


> This is the view my wife and I have this week. When we are not on the boat fishing. Very windy today, gusts 25-35 mph, so we are sitting and reading this afternoon.
> We are at Long Lake, near Vergas, MN for a week of chill and relax.
> 
> View attachment 77808


Does the book go in the left hand and the wine glass in the right ? Or is it the other way around. I keep forgetting which is the correct way ?


----------



## ibglowin

And this morning........


----------



## cmason1957

Darrell Hawley said:


> Does the book go in the left hand and the wine glass in the right ? Or is it the other way around. I keep forgetting which is the correct way ?



The cigar is in the right hand, wine glass in the left. Except for when we are fishing. This was the catch this morning. The one my wife is holding was 3 lb 8 oz, 18 inches long. Should make a nice fish fry tomorrow night.


----------



## Boatboy24

Today was the first day of "Operation Prepare for Crush". I cleaned up in the winery a bit and bottled the last 2018 - my 'Prisoner' blend. More bottling tomorrow.


----------



## jswordy

Currently drinking Bud Light painkillers. Loaded and then unloaded 1,000 pounds of feed in 50-pound bags. Late, I plan to drink more Bud Lights and eat a nice roasted chicken, in that order.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> The cigar is in the right hand, wine glass in the left. Except for when we are fishing. This was the catch this morning. The one my wife is holding was 3 lb 8 oz, 18 inches long. Should make a nice fish fry tomorrow night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 77890
> View attachment 77891



OH HELL YES! Call me for supper! <3


----------



## Boatboy24

Day two of "Operation Prepare for Crush" - sort of. I did get half of the 2019 Zin bottled. Then we suddenly decided to go to the Nats game - they walked off the Mets, it was beautiful. Got home just in time to grill up some chicken for dinner, then off to baseball practice. I'll sleep well tonight.


----------



## jswordy

Just back from the media conference at the U.S. Space & Rocket Center to begin Huntsville, AL's Artemis Launch Celebration in anticipation of the test launch of NASA's Artemis I mission utilizing the Space Launch System (SLS) almost exclusively designed and managed in Huntsville! Launch is currently set for Dec. 16 but probably will actually occur in early 2022. Lots of coming community events.


----------



## Kraffty

Just about time to head south to Phoenix. Planned trip includes stops at Total Wine and More, some nice restaurant (to be decided on when the mood or whim strikes). Check into the hotel, have a couple of drinks then take a taxi over to the concert venue. Get up nice and early sunday to pick up grapes at 7:00 then straight home. Equipment all clean and set up for crush, neighbors already eager to get going on their first batch and a big flank steak marinating for tacos afterwards. Off to the "big city"!


----------



## ibglowin

Spinning some vinyl. I think it might be beer-thirty!


----------



## mainshipfred

Yesterday @Cynewulf and I met at @berrycrush's house and did a tasting of his wines. The first was a step tasting of 2020 to 2017 Leon Millot from his vineyard. My favorite was the 20 followed by the 17. Next we did a tasting of 2016 Chilean Pinot Noir. He use 3 separate yeasts and each was done by crushing and whole cluster fermentation. With all of them the whole cluster was the winner. The side by side comparison of these wines was really interesting. 

Thank you Greg for your hospitality.


----------



## Kraffty

I needed to find a place to store my 2020's. Didn't have enough empty cartons or wine rack space so came up with a wine shelf. Spec. capacity of 375 lbs. then beefed up a bit more then loaded up with about 268lbs of wine (96 bottles at 2.8lbs each). I use all bordoux style bottles and tilted the shelf at 10 degrees and they stacked nice and secure.


----------



## ibglowin

Looking fantastic Mike!



Kraffty said:


> I needed to find a place to store my 2020's. Didn't have enough empty cartons or wine rack space so came up with a wine shelf. Spec. capacity of 375 lbs. then beefed up a bit more then loaded up with about 268lbs of wine (96 bottles at 2.8lbs each). I use all bordoux style bottles and tilted the shelf at 10 degrees and they stacked nice and secure.
> View attachment 79157


----------



## berrycrush

mainshipfred said:


> Yesterday @Cynewulf and I met at @berrycrush's house and did a tasting of his wines. The first was a step tasting of 2020 to 2017 Leon Millot from his vineyard. My favorite was the 20 followed by the 17. Next we did a tasting of 2016 Chilean Pinot Noir. He use 3 separate yeasts and each was done by crushing and whole cluster fermentation. With all of them the whole cluster was the winner. The side by side comparison of these wines was really interesting.
> 
> Thank you Greg for your hospitality.


Thanks for reporting the tasting, Fred. @Cynewulf, what was your take on the Pinot technique variation effect, which yeast did you favor?(Assmanhausen, Burgundy, Red Star)


----------



## mainshipfred

Helped our local wine group unload the trucks and sort the order, 906 lugs and 243 juice buckets. About 10 -12 people helping and I thought it went pretty smooth. Some of the pallets were mixed so we had to break them down and place in their proper location so we could get the final count. With the exception of some known errors with the order we were only missing one lug of Malbec. We started at 7:00 am and were finished around 10:00. Then the people that helped were able to pick up their items. Afterward around 11:00 tables and chairs were pulled out and we sampled wines, homemade bread and cured sausage some of the others made. A lot of work but good people so I'll more than likely do it again next year.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Helped our local wine group unload the trucks and sort the order, 906 lugs and 243 juice buckets. About 10 -12 people helping and I thought it went pretty smooth. Some of the pallets were mixed so we had to break them down and place in their proper location so we could get the final count. With the exception of some known errors with the order we were only missing one lug of Malbec. We started at 7:00 am and were finished around 10:00. Then the people that helped were able to pick up their items. Afterward around 11:00 tables and chairs were pulled out and we sampled wines, homemade bread and cured sausage some of the others made. A lot of work but good people so I'll more than likely do it again next year.



I may join you if the schedule works out. Thanks again for the delivery. How did your other grape pickup and crush go?


----------



## Cynewulf

berrycrush said:


> Thanks for reporting the tasting, Fred. @Cynewulf, what was your take on the Pinot technique variation effect, which yeast did you favor?(Assmanhausen, Burgundy, Red Star)


My smell and taste were impaired but I think my preference was for your whole cluster across the board and the Assmanhausen, then Red Star, then Burgundy yeast, as best I could tell. What were your other guest’s favorites? Smell and taste are almost back 100% so I’m looking forward to opening the bottles you sent home soon! Thanks again for hosting a great afternoon!


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> I may join you if the schedule works out. Thanks again for the delivery. How did your other grape pickup and crush go?



Didn't end up crushing until this morning and the Viognier wasn't going to be picked until today and didn't want to make 2 trips. I just got back and debating on whether I'll process today or tomorrow. The PV looks great and as they told me they would intentionally pick the Vio overripe. Doesn't look the greatest but they said it makes good wine this way. They also gave me some native culture which I'm going to try.


----------



## cmason1957

Two years ago, when my wife and I had our deck replaced, we had to remove the pergola we had installed on it. We took it apart and had it on the ground until today, when we finally got it out back together in our backyard around our fire pit. No emergency room visits or injury while we did it. Woo hoo!


----------



## winemaker81

cmason1957 said:


> No emergency room visits or injury while we did it. Woo hoo!


Congrats!


----------



## ibglowin

Time to disconnect the swamp cooler and get the heat reconnected. Front pushing through today and another on Wednesday which should bring our first freeze for the year. We have a little of everything right now. Sun, rain and even snow in the high mountains!


----------



## toadie

Crazy. I'm going for a yak in shorts and a t shirt. Not normal for October in SW Ontario.


----------



## winemaker81

Cleaned my cellar and winemaking area. I had cases of empties scattered, so I organized them, including separating out the blue, brown, and clear. I have plenty to bottle the 2020s, and a good bit into having enough for the upcoming 2021 (which I won't need until next year).

I found a few cases that I probably haven't touched in 8 or 10 years. They looked suspect so I washed them. No mold or anything, just didn't look clean-n-brite, so they got a good washing. My bottle tree is full!

For the beginners -- start bottle prep BEFORE you start the wine, so you'll be ready for bottling. Doesn't matter if you plan to bulk age a year, start sooner than later. When you get to bottling and have everything fully set, you'll appreciate it!

During the last 2 weeks I've been cleaning equipment, making sure everything is fully cleaned. My grapes arrive next weekend and all I'll have to do it sanitize.

Mrs WM81 is MUCH happier as the mess and clutter is reduced!


----------



## winemaker81

A few weeks ago I replaced our low voltage landscape lights that border our sidewalk. Even the best quality of these types of lights are low quality, and being outside 365 days of the year, if we get 3 years duration, we're doing good. The last set started at 6 lights and they were good for 3 years, then one failed, and I could not get it to work. Pulled it out and re-spaced the remainder. A few months later, it happened again ... and again ... when we were down to 3 lights I was informed I was buying new ones.  

However, the connectors that tie the lights to the power wire are absolute garbage. I got one working and broke 2, so I gave up in frustration. Then my wife tried, got one working and broke 1. Ok, let's go with Plan B. I researched it and discovered I could buy just the connectors from a 3rd party, so I purchased a box.

These take a _bit _more work -- I had to separate the 2 parts of the power wire so a connector could go on each one, and had to remove the old connectors (broken ones came apart REAL easy), and strip the end of that wire (from the light) But in 15 minutes I had all the lights working. I fully recommend this product:




I also made a new friend while working on the lights. He was very interested in the process.


----------



## Khristyjeff

crushday said:


> I made this port last year from a La Bodega kit. It was fortified with Christian Brothers brandy. The taste is good but unlike any port I’ve had before. Mosti must put chocolate in the sweetener pack because it’s pretty chocolatey - maybe too inauthentically so. And, the brandy…


Hi @crushday Iknow this is an old thread, but I just ordered the Mosti Mondiale La Bodega Port and wondered if you could make any suggested changes for tweaking this kit--or just leave as is? And as far as the CB Brandy, I find the E&J XO to be much smoother so wonder if that played into your brandy comment? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Kraffty

I'd been looking at used Jeeps for months, dropping hints to the wife to get her used to the idea and then doing as much on-line homework as possible. The only real reason I had was that I didn't want to scratch up my 2WD F150 in the desert when I'm out taking pictures so cost was a major factor, it's basically only a camera accessory. As I searched it became very clear that classic jeeps are expensive, at least here in the Southwest. I began to accept the fact that It could easily cost 10 to 15,000 for a decent TJ model (1997-2006 version) and resigned myself to the idea it might take a few years to get one.

Then, day before yesterday, this guy popped up on my Facebook Marketplace page. We drove over to take a look, test drove it, handed the guy cash and I drove it home. It's mechanically sound, dented, scratched, scuffed up but included a new grill, fenders and a few more extras I'll add as I clean it up. Needs some love and a some dollars in replacement parts but it's just perfect for my needs and useable as is for now. Listed at 5,500 and I ended up getting it for 5,000. Guess who's heading out to one of the trails later this morning...


----------



## Kraffty

Went about 15 miles out in the desert and made it back in one piece. Only had the rearview mirror come off and found and tightened a number of rattling things.


----------



## crushday

Khristyjeff said:


> Hi @crushday Iknow this is an old thread, but I just ordered the Mosti Mondiale La Bodega Port and wondered if you could make any suggested changes for tweaking this kit--or just leave as is? And as far as the CB Brandy, I find the E&J XO to be much smoother so wonder if that played into your brandy comment? Thanks for any help.


That's a good recommendation and comment on the brandy. I opted for the cheapest in the store since I knew it was just being added to a ton of flavor. I already made a port again and used mid shelf brandy this year. I haven't tasted the difference, yet. 

As far as tweaks... If I did that LBP again, I would only use half of the sweet pack. It has so much chocolate in it, every time I pour a glass I envision a bottle of Hershey's syrup. I want a port wine, not a ice cream sundae... Other than what I've mentioned, no other tweaks.


----------



## winemaker81

Yesterday we cleaned half the garage, something we try to do annually. It's amazing how clutter builds up -- things no longer used, broken things to fix that are unfixable, and general junk. We tossed out 3 bags of junk, have a box of metal recycling, and a few items we'll try to sell. I had several pairs of yard sneakers that were literally falling apart but I just hadn't got around to throwing out. [I tend to use things past the time when they are not usable.]

We swore to be honest with each other when answering the question: "Is that actually going to be used and is it worth keeping?"

We both have a bit of a packrat mentality (I'm worse), so we kept each other honest and eliminated clutter that needed eliminating.

The other half of the garage will take 2 sessions, as I built shelving units many moons ago, and we'll pull _everything _out for sorting. When we're done we'll feel good about the effort ... until next year when we do it again!

One of my relatives has moved, on average, every 4 years. They have no clutter as they are constantly de-cluttering for the next move ...

Side note -- our garage faces into the wind, so a lot of our cleaning is actually that. We sweep or blow the garage out regularly and keep the door shut most of the time, but we get a constant influx of dirt, grass, and leaves. Note to self -- build the next garage so it faces north!


----------



## Khristyjeff

Thanks for the input @crushday. 




crushday said:


> That's a good recommendation and comment on the brandy. I opted for the cheapest in the store since I knew it was just being added to a ton of flavor. I already made a port again and used mid shelf brandy this year. I haven't tasted the difference, yet.
> 
> As far as tweaks... If I did that LBP again, I would only use half of the sweet pack. It has so much chocolate in it, every time I pour a glass I envision a bottle of Hershey's syrup. I want a port wine, not a ice cream sundae... Other than what I've mentioned, no other tweaks.


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> Yesterday we cleaned half the garage, something we try to do annually. It's amazing how clutter builds up -- things no longer used, broken things to fix that are unfixable, and general junk. We tossed out 3 bags of junk, have a box of metal recycling, and a few items we'll try to sell. I had several pairs of yard sneakers that were literally falling apart but I just hadn't got around to throwing out. [I tend to use things past the time when they are not usable.]
> 
> We swore to be honest with each other when answering the question: "Is that actually going to be used and is it worth keeping?"
> 
> We both have a bit of a packrat mentality (I'm worse), so we kept each other honest and eliminated clutter that needed eliminating.
> 
> The other half of the garage will take 2 sessions, as I built shelving units many moons ago, and we'll pull _everything _out for sorting. When we're done we'll feel good about the effort ... until next year when we do it again!
> 
> One of my relatives has moved, on average, every 4 years. They have no clutter as they are constantly de-cluttering for the next move ...
> 
> Side note -- our garage faces into the wind, so a lot of our cleaning is actually that. We sweep or blow the garage out regularly and keep the door shut most of the time, but we get a constant influx of dirt, grass, and leaves. Note to self -- build the next garage so it faces north!



Our garage faces north. It helps a little, I guess. But we still get a fair amount of grass, leaves, and assorted debris if we leave the doors open. It seems like I'm sweeping it out way too often!!


----------



## jswordy

Just about to head home soon to finish uncovering the septic tank cover so I can get it open tomorrow for some repairs this weekend. Fun weekend ahead. Yessir. One of those jobs where NONE of my friends has volunteered to help me.


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> Just about to head home soon to finish uncovering the septic tank cover so I can get it open tomorrow for some repairs this weekend. Fun weekend ahead. Yessir. One of those jobs where NONE of my friends has volunteered to help me.


Sounds like a sh*tty job!


----------



## ceeaton

Kraffty said:


> it's basically only a camera accessory.


I wish I had your camera, lol.


----------



## ibglowin

Went to the new Academy of Motion Pictures museum here in LA. Just opened about a month ago. You can still smell the new paint in fact. 4 floors and a new Dolby Theater. Lots of cool exhibits and AV displays all over the place. Well worth a visit IMHO.


----------



## jswordy

jswordy said:


> Just about to head home soon to finish uncovering the septic tank cover so I can get it open tomorrow for some repairs this weekend. Fun weekend ahead. Yessir. One of those jobs where NONE of my friends has volunteered to help me.



After 7 hours of wrestling a power snake and cutting through tree roots yesterday, I am doing NOTHING today. OMG, I hurt. But the lines are clear and the tree guy showed up to remove one offender yesterday afternoon after I had finished. Perfect timing. It's just a job where I had to DIY because all a plumber wants to do is replace the entire field instead of just clearing the blocked spot. I had chemically treated the roots beforehand and I treated the system again today. There's some sewer line replacement ahead, hopefully next year after winter and early spring are over.


----------



## Sage

Forestry project improving timber stand. 4-5 hrs with a chain saw lets me find muscles I didn't even know that I had. Trimming off lower branches, thinning out trees that are to close together. All the while fighting with the wild rose bushes. Good exercise for 75+ to keep active.

Before and after photos of a couple pines where I've been thinning.


----------



## crushday

Today I bottled 375 bottles of 2020 red wine:

1. Merlot from Livermore
2. Cabernet Sauvignon from Livermore
3. Cabernet Sauvignon from Knights Valley
4. A blend of Zinfandel (Lodi) and Petite Verdot (Knights Valley) that I've named Synergistic
5. A blend of Merlot, Cabernet Sauvignon and Petit Verdot that I've named Soiree

All of these were barrel aged for just under 7 months and were bulk aged prior for approximately 7 months.


----------



## Kraffty

looking very professional there


----------



## sour_grapes

crushday said:


> Today I bottled 375 bottles of 2020 red wine:
> 
> 1. Merlot from Livermore
> 2. Cabernet Sauvignon from Livermore
> 3. Cabernet Sauvignon from Knights Valley
> 4. A blend of Zinfandel (Lodi) and Petite Verdot (Knights Valley) that I've named Synergistic
> 5. A blend of Merlot, Cabernet Sauvignon and Petit Verdot that I've named Soiree
> 
> All of these were barrel aged for just under 7 months and were bulk aged prior for approximately 7 months.
> 
> View attachment 82072



Whoa! That's a lotta bottles in a day! Looks great...


----------



## mainshipfred

Yesterday I was doing a rack and return on my last 2020 barrel when I found a 6 gallon carboy of 2019 Grenache hiding in the corner. It had a solid bung and per my notes it was last sulfated in January 4 2020. The notes say it was sulfated to 65 ppm at the time. A little concerned I checked the free SO2 and it was at 9 ppm. This is after 2 years of not touching it which I find extremely interesting. 

So I thought I'd bottle it today. I already filtered it with a 1 and then a .5 micron though it was really clean to begin with. The pH was 3.52 so I took the sulfite level to 40 ppm. It has a bright cherry nose and an extremely long lasting grapefruit finish though the mid palate is a little lacking. I have peach, Chardonnay and Viognier I may play around with adding a little but probably going to keep it the way it is, perhaps a little glycerol.


----------



## jswordy

We are prepping for a round of severe weather that could be quite long-lasting. It is due to start sometime after noon CST here and continue through midnight. Right now we are getting some 12-15 mph gusts and it is 73 degrees. Winds are expected to pick up to 20-30 mph with gusts to 60+ later today. Hail and tornadoes possible, etc.

Should we survive that, lol, tomorrow starts at 53 degrees at 12:01 a.m. and falls to 35. Rain in the afternoon changes to snow showers at night. No accumulation. Low of 25.

Dang it, I am gonna have to close the house windows and turn my furnace back on!


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> Yesterday I was doing a rack and return on my last 2020 barrel when I found a 6 gallon carboy of 2019 Grenache hiding in the corner. It had a solid bung and per my notes it was last sulfated in January 4 2020. The notes say it was sulfated to 65 ppm at the time. A little concerned I checked the free SO2 and it was at 9 ppm. This is after 2 years of not touching it which I find extremely interesting.
> 
> So I thought I'd bottle it today. I already filtered it with a 1 and then a .5 micron though it was really clean to begin with. The pH was 3.52 so I took the sulfite level to 40 ppm. It has a bright cherry nose and an extremely long lasting grapefruit finish though the mid palate is a little lacking. I have peach, Chardonnay and Viognier I may play around with adding a little but probably going to keep it the way it is, perhaps a little glycerol.



That is a happy find!


----------



## ChuckD

mainshipfred said:


> Yesterday I was doing a rack and return on my last 2020 barrel when I found a 6 gallon carboy of 2019 Grenache hiding in the corner.



 is wine making just a hobby for you? I can’t imagine making so much wine that I can misplace a whole carboy for two years. Nice problem to have though.


----------



## Neb Farmer

Happy New Year! What am I doing today? Nothing. Not a damn thing.


----------



## jswordy

Had to time my opening the west-facing barn doors, the wind was so strong against them. Finished my battening-down by bringing in a sixer of Presidente from the farm shop. We may get all torn up, but there's no reason to go without!  House windows still open. Currently 76 and 99% humidity, with winds steady at 9 with gusts to 25, and the storm front is still 100+ miles away. Could be a fun 12 hours. Even more fun for the cattle, poor things.


----------



## Boatboy24




----------



## crushday

mainshipfred said:


> A little concerned I checked the free SO2 and it was at 9 ppm. This is after 2 years of not touching it which I find extremely interesting.



Fred, I’d like to hear more about what you find interesting. Interesting that a sealed (solid bung) carboy would loose free SO2 to that magnitude over two years or that it didn’t shed more?

I’m asking because I have wine in carboys that are about 2-2.5 years old now and need to bottle. My assumption has been that leaving it alone in a dark basement is enough to keep it stable as long as it’s topped up and has a solid stopper.

I’m in your classroom…


----------



## jswordy

Well, the NWS was wrong, it looks like. The system largely is to our north, moving NE. Winds now are calm. We might get a thunderstorm or two out of it, but that's it, though we are still under a tornado watch. Looks like the remaining surprise will be going from 77 today all the way to 25 for tomorrow's low, with "little to no accumulation of snow" tomorrow night. I sat out on the porch today with a bottle of Presidente and read Teddy Roosevelt's accounts of his Western hunting trips about 150 years ago. Probably the last day like this for awhile.


----------



## mainshipfred

crushday said:


> Fred, I’d like to hear more about what you find interesting. Interesting that a sealed (solid bung) carboy would loose free SO2 to that magnitude over two years or that it didn’t shed more?
> 
> I’m asking because I have wine in carboys that are about 2-2.5 years old now and need to bottle. My assumption has been that leaving it alone in a dark basement is enough to keep it stable as long as it’s topped up and has a solid stopper.
> 
> I’m in your classroom…



Yes, the fact that it still had that much free SO2 left is what surprised me. This is an extreme case but kind of confirms my thoughts that a 1/4 tsp every 3 months is not necessary.

I wouldn't want to make a habit out of letting my wines get to 9 ppm but the wine shows no signs of oxidation.


----------



## crushday

mainshipfred said:


> Yes, the fact that it still had that much free SO2 left is what surprised me. This is an extreme case but kind of confirms my thoughts that a 1/4 tsp every 3 months is not necessary.
> 
> I wouldn't want to make a habit out of letting my wines get to 9 ppm but the wine shows no signs of oxidation.


Thanks for the explanation, Fred. I'm going to test a few of my own and let you know what I come up with. It won't be for a couple of days, however.


----------



## wood1954

All my wine is put to sleep for the winter, so I’m focusing on my woodworkin. Currently I’m making a small Greene and Greene style side table that is kind of going to look like this, I’m using mesquite for everything but the legs, I ran out of mesquite so the legs are cherry. Instead of ebony accents I found some African black wood which is really really hard and dense. I just finished this piece for my living room


----------



## Boatboy24

Currently a balmy 60 degrees now. Today, the final decorations come down. Then we batten down the hatches for up to 4 inches of snow by mid-day tomorrow. Certainly not a ton of snow, but what a difference a day makes.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

My son wanted to have some pulled pork for a NY eve party. Put it together a couple days ago. We like ours with little more smoke, so we cut up to smaller pieces. For $.75/lb, I would have bought a few more if there was room in our freezer. 







Add all the ingredients, mix and put in the oven for awhile.


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> Currently a balmy 60 degrees now. Today, the final decorations come down. Then we batten down the hatches for up to 4 inches of snow by mid-day tomorrow. Certainly not a ton of snow, but what a difference a day makes.



Saturday here, 77. Tonight's forecast...


----------



## berrycrush

I did a MLF test of my 2021 cuvees. I left one 1/2 gallon jar without pitching MLB and just want to see the difference. Well the verdict is clear: No MLB, No MLF.


----------



## winemaker81

We enjoyed an unseasonably warm new years at North Myrtle Beach, SC. The temperatures got into the 70's F both Friday and Saturday, although it was chilly at night.

We're supposed to get wintery precipitation in Raleigh tomorrow morning, hoping there's no accumulation. Northerners laugh at how little it takes to shut down an area like ours ... northern transplants also believe they can drive on icy roads ... but they learn, ditches are not forgiving!


----------



## Jovimaple

Bottled a gallon batch of tomato wine. Hubby thought it needed some backsweetening but he likes really sweet wines. I decided to leave this batch unsweetened, but I have 2 more gallons aging now. I may end up backsweetening one or both of those.

After I clean up my equipment, I will be bottling a 3 gallon batch of key lime this evening. Then I am done with wine stuff (except cleaning bottles) for another week when my FWK blackberry and strawberry will need attention. I may end up starting a double batch of WineXpert Apres Chocolate Raspberry dessert wine, though. I need to do carboy and space inventory to see if I can start that yet or if I have to wait until the FWKs are bottled.

Updated with pix:


----------



## Boatboy24

Shoveling, it seems. Forecast is now for 6-10 inches. 15 hours ago, I was out in the yard in short sleeves, throwing a baseball around.


----------



## winemaker81

The weather is wacky all over! The last few days have had highs in the 70's F, last night we got a lot of rain so roads are flooded, and flurries are forecast (hopefully no accumulation) for this morning. Yup -- shorts & tank top to sweat pants and a jacket.


----------



## bstnh1

Boatboy24 said:


> Currently a balmy 60 degrees now. Today, the final decorations come down. Then we batten down the hatches for up to 4 inches of snow by mid-day tomorrow. Certainly not a ton of snow, but what a difference a day makes.


No snow here in NH, but it went from 43° to 18° overnight!!


----------



## ChuckD

Processing these two girls. They will provide many excellent meals as well as homemade sausage and jerky


maybe I should have posted a trigger warning  but this seems like a group of self sufficient peoples who know where from their food comes.


----------



## Boatboy24

bstnh1 said:


> No snow here in NH, but it went from 43° to 18° overnight!!



Should be winding down in the next couple hours, but I'd say we have about 7" so far.


----------



## Jovimaple

Boatboy24 said:


> Should be winding down in the next couple hours, but I'd say we have about 7" so far.


That's a Tuesday in Minnesnowta.


----------



## joeswine

Snow last night just going to vegetate to day , hvac tomorrow,


----------



## fermenter

We are waiting on more snow, cold. Near record highs in Kansas City area in Dec.


----------



## jswordy

Waiting for more snow. We had 6 inches Saturday night, it has all melted (53 degrees today, and now they call for 3 inches more Thursday with a high of 33 and a low of 19. That would be the equivalent of 9 years of snow, in one week. The average snowfall here is 1 inch a year..


----------



## mainshipfred

I'm not sure if anyone posted our snow issue in Northern Virginia. A 50+ mile stretch of Rt 95 was closed both ways. Some people were stranded in their vehicles more than 24 hrs. This is just one article.

Stranded Drivers Are Freed After 24-Hour Snowy Ordeal on I-95 in Virginia


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> I'm not sure if anyone posted our snow issue in Northern Virginia. A 50+ mile stretch of Rt 95 was closed both ways. Some people were stranded in their vehicles more than 24 hrs. This is just one article.
> 
> Stranded Drivers Are Freed After 24-Hour Snowy Ordeal on I-95 in Virginia



That was just nuts. Funny thing is, I was out on Monday night and the roads around here (except for the neighborhoods) were absolutely fine. I realize we had a ton of snow come down in a very short period, but that's probably the busiest road on the east coast, and the stretch from DC to Fredericksburg is probably one of its busiest sections.


----------



## fermenter

As a snowplow driver for 35 years, the people complaining about the length of time it took to get I-95 cleaned and the vehicles off the road have *absolutely no clue* on how hard it is to do. By far the biggest problem is the knotheads that don't know how to drive on the snow and ice.


----------



## Boatboy24

fermenter said:


> As a snowplow driver for 35 years, the people complaining about the length of time it took to get I-95 cleaned and the vehicles off the road have *absolutely no clue* on how hard it is to do. By far the biggest problem is the knotheads that don't know how to drive on the snow and ice.



The knot heads should simply stay off the roads and allow the road crews time and space to do their jobs.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> The knot heads should simply stay off the roads and allow the road crews time and space to do their jobs.



You are correct about the knot heads but I believe the original problem was with professional truck drivers. Whatever the reasons I think there were unusual conditions caused by the storm.


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> The knot heads should simply stay off the roads and allow the road crews time and space to do their jobs.


This is very good advice, although I agree with Fred that the conditions of this situation are not quite normal. It appears this storm dropped snow quickly, coupled with a serious accident.

I lived the first half of my life in Upstate NY, so I was used to snow and dealing with ugly weather conditions. After moving to NC I learned that conditions are different. The lowlands of southern states do not have -- nor normally need -- the snow removal equipment, nor do the workers have sufficient experience with it, as any equipment is used seldom. Add to that the fact that natives don't have snow driving skills, and it produces conditions totally unlike what transplants are used to.

It took a few incidents, which fortunately didn't include damage to my vehicles, for me to learn to stay off the roads when the roads are icy.

A few of my supervisors were PHB's * with short commutes, and they got irate when folks with longer commutes over unplowed back roads refused to risk it. Since the employer was not on the hook for repairing my vehicle in case of accident, I didn't let their fit of temper bother me. 



PHB = Pointy Haired Boss, a Dilbert reference


----------



## mainshipfred

winemaker81 said:


> This is very good advice, although I agree with Fred that the conditions of this situation are not quite normal. It appears this storm dropped snow quickly, coupled with a serious accident.
> 
> I lived the first half of my life in Upstate NY, so I was used to snow and dealing with ugly weather conditions. After moving to NC I learned that conditions are different. The lowlands of southern states do not have -- nor normally need -- the snow removal equipment, nor do the workers have sufficient experience with it, as any equipment is used seldom. Add to that the fact that natives don't have snow driving skills, and it produces conditions totally unlike what transplants are used to.
> 
> It took a few incidents, which fortunately didn't include damage to my vehicles, for me to learn to stay off the roads when the roads are icy.
> 
> A few of my supervisors were PHB's * with short commutes, and they got irate when folks with longer commutes over unplowed back roads refused to risk it. Since the employer was not on the hook for repairing my vehicle in case of accident, I didn't let their fit of temper bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> PHB = Pointy Haired Boss, a Dilbert reference



I know it's not the same as upstate New York but I grew up in Pittsburgh. When we had a foot of snow my friends would say "let's go sledding after school".


----------



## winemaker81

mainshipfred said:


> I know it's not the same as upstate New York but I grew up in Pittsburgh. When we had a foot of snow my friends would say "let's go sledding after school".


It's close enough! We did the same thing. Heck, we played outside during what most of the world calls a "blizzard"!  When we got tired, we went inside, my mom made hot chocolate, and we played marathon Monopoly.


----------



## cmason1957

This wasn't just today. My wife and I started this on Christmas Day and finally finished it yesterday. One of the hardest puzzles to get started, but got easier as we went along.


----------



## Khristyjeff

winemaker81 said:


> . . . we played marathon Monopoly.


That's the only kind of Monopoly as I recall. Unless the board got flipped in anger early


----------



## GreenEnvy22

I've not been around this site much recently, my beer brewing has been more of a focus. But I f
inally got around to tidying up the cellar a little bit, and restocked the wine racks. This was brought on by me finally bottling some stuff going back to 2017, and needing some space.
I still have 50 or so gallons of various wines I need to bottle though, not sure where I'm going to put it all.


----------



## crushday

crushday said:


> Thanks for the explanation, Fred. I'm going to test a few of my own and let you know what I come up with. It won't be for a couple of days, however.


Ok - I tested my wines:

All three of these had one-way breathable bungs and stored in a basement that only fluctuates 5 degrees throughout the year. **To be clear, after initial dose of kMeta all carboys were left untouched for approximately 24 months.**

Meglioli Rojo Grande - moved to carboy on 12/6/2019 and SO2 added to 50ppm. Free SO2 test on 1/8/2022 came out at 9.2

Meglioli Amorosso - moved to carboy on 4/19/2020 and SO2 added to 50ppm. Free SO2 test on 1/8/2022 came out at 21.5

Meglioli Nebbiolo - moved to carboy on 12/14/2019 and SO2 added to 50ppm. Free SO2 test on 1/8/2022 came out at 11.7

I'm going to be bottling all of these today. I did add SO2 last night to approximately 50ppm.


----------



## mainshipfred

crushday said:


> Ok - I tested my wines:
> 
> All three of these had one-way breathable bungs and stored in a basement that only fluctuates 5 degrees throughout the year.
> 
> Meglioli Rojo Grande - moved to carboy on 12/6/2019 and SO2 added to 50ppm. Free SO2 test on 1/8/2022 came out at 9.2
> Meglioli Amorosso - moved to carboy on 4/19/2020 and SO2 added to 50ppm. Free SO2 test on 1/8/2022 came out at 21.5
> Meglioli Nebbiolo - moved to Carboy on 12/14/2019 and SO2 added to 50ppm. Free SO2 test on 1/8/2022 came out at 11.7
> 
> I'm going to be bottling all of these today. I did add SO2 last night to approximately 50ppm.



I've been waiting for you to do this, I assume you didn't find any oxidative faults.


----------



## winemaker81

My wife & I were going to switch cell phone providers today, at a significant savings. Turns out my phone is worth $100 USD for a trade-in, while my wife's phone is worth nothing. I recalled we had my son's phone, which he gave back to us when he got his own plan, and it's the same as mine. Since the phone was on our current account, it appears we can trade it in!

Except he did a factory reset on the phone and has no idea what the PIN is. For the trade-in, the vendor must have the IMIE # of the phone, which is essentially a global serial #.

I spent the last hour trying everything I could think of to unlock the phone, or at least display the #. This included various web searches. Nada.

Then I realized the # must be accessible to phone repair without being able to unlock it. So I shut it down and launched to the boot menu. For my Android phone, hold down the Power + Volume Down buttons until the phone boots. A menu will be displayed -- scroll to Bar Codes, and select that option. The IMIE # is listed as it's numerical value plus its bar code.

I took a picture with my phone to make it easier on the guy in the cell phone store when I go back tomorrow.


----------



## crushday

mainshipfred said:


> I've been waiting for you to do this, I assume you didn't find any oxidative faults.


That's right Fred - no oxidative faults. I did, however, have noticeable evaporation. Meaning, the wine level of each was still in the neck of the carboy but getting close to the "shoulders" of the body - maybe 3/4" to 1" of loss. I attribute that to the breathable stoppers.

I did bottle...got 86 from the wines and 1 Frankenstein Blend.


----------



## Dennis Griffith

crushday said:


> That's right Fred - no oxidative faults. I did, however, have noticeable evaporation. Meaning, the wine level of each was still in the neck of the carboy but getting close to the "shoulders" of the body - maybe 3/4" to 1" of loss. I attribute that to the breathable stoppers.
> 
> I did bottle...got 86 from the wines and 1 Frankenstein Blend.


Those Frankenstein blends can be surprisingly good, sometimes..


----------



## Khristyjeff

GreenEnvy22 said:


> I've not been around this site much recently, my beer brewing has been more of a focus. But I fView attachment 83104
> inally got around to tidying up the cellar a little bit, and restocked the wine racks. This was brought on by me finally bottling some stuff going back to 2017, and needing some space.
> I still have 50 or so gallons of various wines I need to bottle though, not sure where I'm going to put it all.


I like your canned goods, too. Nice variety!


----------



## sour_grapes

I just scored three 6-gallon carboys and two Corny kegs on craigslist for $100 total.  These are my first Corny kegs, and I actually bought them for a totally different purpose. However, that purpose has been mooted for the foreseable future, so maybe I _will_ used them for wine storage after all....


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I just scored three 6-gallon carboys and two Corny kegs on craigslist for $100 total.  These are my first Corny kegs, and I actually bought them for a totally different purpose. However, that purpose has been mooted for the foreseable future, so maybe I _will_ used them for wine storage after all....



Time to make something with bubbles!


----------



## VinesnBines

Sour_grapes, If your corney's have the racetrack lid, this is nice for a fermenting tank.









(NEW) Cornelius Keg Lid for Secondary Fermenter


Cornelius keg lids for secondary fermentation are for sale online at Adventures in Homebrewing. Use your corny keg as a secondary fermenter with this new cornelius keg lid that includes a port hole plus airlock, bung and lid o-ring.




www.homebrewing.org


----------



## sour_grapes

VinesnBines said:


> Sour_grapes, If your corney's have the racetrack lid, this is nice for a fermenting tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (NEW) Cornelius Keg Lid for Secondary Fermenter
> 
> 
> Cornelius keg lids for secondary fermentation are for sale online at Adventures in Homebrewing. Use your corny keg as a secondary fermenter with this new cornelius keg lid that includes a port hole plus airlock, bung and lid o-ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.homebrewing.org



Thank you! I may just do that! Especially as a rack-down option.


----------



## crushday

Started assembling my greenhouse. Today was the first break from rain in weeks. Tomorrow is a 73% of rain so I’ll likely be installing the glass in the rain. Drat…


----------



## winemaker81

Mrs WM81 has to work today while I have it off. It's very poor judgment on her part to leave me without qualified adult supervision!

It's a puttering day, cleaning up little things and generally making a positive impact without unduly straining myself. We stopped at a Mediterranean restaurant /market for lunch on Saturday, and I replenished herbs and spices we were low on. For the things they carry, the ethnic markets often have the best price on quality seasonings, although in the case of this market, it's not a small package. Not Costco-sized, but larger than a typical spice jar.

So I pulled everything out of the cabinet, lined it up, and filled containers. We were low on a few things, such as steak seasoning, celery salt, and ground pepper, so I got out the spice grinder AKA Mr. Coffee rotary coffee grinder, and made a mess.




The jars with green lids are Hellmann's tartar sauce jars from a LONG time ago, which are a good size for larger commercial packages. In general, if I use a lot of something, I buy a larger package, else I don't.

These go back in the cupboard neatly organized, with bulk containers on the top shelf as they are not used often.




This will remain neatly organized until the first time I need to get a jar out of the back, at which time all organization is thrown into chaos!


----------



## VinesnBines

What a beauty Crushday! I'm jealous.

I need to go out to my greenhouse see if my geraniums and the avocado tree are still alive. I think the avocado may have to come back from the roots, again. I keep hoping for a semi warm day to clean out and get ready for seed starting.


----------



## ceeaton

Got a pork butt today, up to $1.69/lb unfortunately. Then looked at the weather online, tomorrow in the 20's with 20+ mph sustained winds. Hmm, not a real great day to smoke a 7 lb hunk of pork. At least we are only supposed to get a dusting of snow. So changed directions and made up a few pizza doughs. Figuring that the oven running for a few hours won't be a bad thing tomorrow afternoon.

Listening to some 70's and early 80's music selections and thinking about what old wine I want to open.




Yeah, it looks wet, but with high gluten four you've gotta let it sit wet before adding the salt and more flour to allow the gluten to form long chains, which equates to a dough you can get ultra thin w/o tearing. Using some King Arthur Sir Lancelot HG flour, 14% protein, one of the highest gulten flours you can buy. Makes a really good dough, or doh.


----------



## crushday

Finished Greenhouse… iCloud (click the iCloud link)


----------



## winemaker81

My morning activity doesn't require as much determination and energy. I surprised Mrs. WM81 with French toast for breakfast, and while I was at it I took the heels from the last loaf along with a last slice that was a bit dry, added the heels from the new load, and tossed 'em in the oven on 200 F. After 30 minutes I turn the oven off and ignore it for another 30 to 60 minutes. When dry, I drop the cubes in Oskar (yes, I have one that still works great!), and I have bread crumbs / coating mix.

When I need "coating mix" for frying meat or veggies, I use bread crumbs and scour the cupboards for last remnants of crackers, tortilla chips, potato chips, pretzels, and cereal that isn't sweet. Grind it all up, and I have a one-of-a-kind, never-to-be-repeated coating mix.


----------



## VinesnBines

crushday said:


> Finished Greenhouse… iCloud


Gorgeous! Congratulations!


winemaker81 said:


> Oskar (yes, I have one that still works great!).


The Oskar was hands down the best food processer ever built. My original has a dicky switch that sometimes works and other times I have to plug and unplug the unit to use. I've tried others and nothing matches the Oskar. When I needed a food processer for our second house, I bought an Oskar off ebay.


----------



## TurkeyHollow

crushday said:


> Ok - I tested my wines:
> 
> All three of these had one-way breathable bungs and stored in a basement that only fluctuates 5 degrees throughout the year. **To be clear, after initial dose of kMeta all carboys were left untouched for approximately 24 months.**
> 
> Meglioli Rojo Grande - moved to carboy on 12/6/2019 and SO2 added to 50ppm. Free SO2 test on 1/8/2022 came out at 9.2
> 
> Meglioli Amorosso - moved to carboy on 4/19/2020 and SO2 added to 50ppm. Free SO2 test on 1/8/2022 came out at 21.5
> 
> Meglioli Nebbiolo - moved to carboy on 12/14/2019 and SO2 added to 50ppm. Free SO2 test on 1/8/2022 came out at 11.7
> 
> I'm going to be bottling all of these today. I did add SO2 last night to approximately 50ppm.


Do you ever vary the amount of free SO2 to correspond with the pH or do you feel the 50 ppm is a "sure shot" number that fits all? ...or are your wines consistently in the same pH range?


----------



## cmason1957

Here's a picture of what my wife and I were doing today, at least part of it. 




Filtering or two Fine Vines wine kits. Super Tuscan and Bordeaux. They will be bottled either tomorrow or next weekend. We also racked four carboys of Chambourcin, they are on the table to the left of this picture. Two of them came out of cold stabilization the weeks ago, the other two today. Tasting very good, I really like French Oak winestixs, they will stay in the carboys for annuity couple of months.


----------



## BigDaveK

I bake bread year round but in the winter I venture into other baked goods. Chocolate cake with Kahlua buttercream frosting. Since it's from scratch and no preservatives it has to be eaten quickly, right?

For some odd reason the pants I wore in November never seem to fit in April.


----------



## sour_grapes

I took a much-needed dive into the winery. Racked 17 gallons of Washington state Merlot. Racked 6 gallons of Washington Sauv. Blanc. Racked a WE Reserve kit of Yakima Pinot Gris from primary to secondary. Racked 9 gallons of a "Bordeaux Blend" (Cab Franc, Cab Sauv, Merlot) from Brehm buckets. I was a bit disappointed in the Merlot and the Sauv. Blanc, although it is too early to tell. I was pleased by the Brehm buckets.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

BigDaveK said:


> I bake bread year round but in the winter I venture into other baked goods. Chocolate cake with Kahlua buttercream frosting. Since it's from scratch and no preservatives it has to be eaten quickly, right?
> 
> For some odd reason the pants I wore in November never seem to fit in April.
> 
> View attachment 83997


How many licks does it take before the kitty has too much Kahlua ?


----------



## crushday

TurkeyHollow said:


> Do you ever vary the amount of free SO2 to correspond with the pH or do you feel the 50 ppm is a "sure shot" number that fits all? ...or are your wines consistently in the same pH range?


That's a very good question. The answer is yes, but I really treat the charts - and they vary depending on your source - as a "don't go below these FSO2 (free SO2) levels". For instance, a red wine with a pH of 3.7 would be protected at 40 FSO2 on the chart that I use. 

The commercial limit for FS02 is somewhere in the order of 300-350ppm and is virtually undetected even at what seems like an enormous amount - meaning 300%+ higher than what is needed to preserve the wine. Some people get a headache from commercial red wine and this is the reason. It's the higher levels of FSO2. 

By adding to 50, I'm generally going to be in the ballpark I need with lots of headroom.


----------



## TurkeyHollow

crushday said:


> That's a very good question. The answer is yes, but I really treat the charts - and they vary depending on your source - as a "don't go below these FSO2 (free SO2) levels". For instance, a red wine with a pH of 3.7 would be protected at 40 FSO2 on the chart that I use.
> 
> The commercial limit for FS02 is somewhere in the order of 300-350ppm and is virtually undetected even at what seems like an enormous amount - meaning 300%+ higher than what is needed to preserve the wine. Some people get a headache from commercial red wine and this is the reason. It's the higher levels of FSO2.
> 
> By adding to 50, I'm generally going to be in the ballpark I need with lots of headroom.


By adding more FSO2 than the minimum, do you generally decant to off-gas some of that SO2? Sorry for all the questions - I usually just sit back and read what other ask (I find I learn more by listening than speaking).


----------



## winemaker81

crushday said:


> Some people get a headache from commercial red wine and this is the reason. It's the higher levels of FSO2.


All the sources I find say SO2 is NOT a source of headaches -- high levels may cause respiratory problems, but not headaches. The typical cause is histimines.



TurkeyHollow said:


> By adding more FSO2 than the minimum, do you generally decant to off-gas some of that SO2? Sorry for all the questions - I usually just sit back and read what other ask (I find I learn more by listening than speaking).


Nope. At the levels we are discussing, the SO2 is undetectable by normal humans. Given what is allowed in the food industry, the levels we're talking about are also very low.


----------



## TurkeyHollow

winemaker81 said:


> All the sources I find say SO2 is NOT a source of headaches -- high levels may cause respiratory problems, but not headaches. The typical cause is histimines.
> 
> 
> Nope. At the levels we are discussing, the SO2 is undetectable by normal humans. Given what is allowed in the food industry, the levels we're talking about are also very low.


I wasn't really going to get into the source of headaches since that may be too controversial for a forum like this. I guess there's more SO2 in raisins than most heavily dosed commercial wines. I always leaned toward dosing toward the minimum end of the tolerance and keeping the pH toward the lower end as well. I have a few wines I'm aging long term but most I look to be consumed within around (4) years. I'm always questioning my own choices and like to compare to those like @crushday (and MANY others) who I believe have more knowledge on the subject. BTW - thanks to ALL!


----------



## Jan

Looking for D - 39


----------



## Mcjeff

crushday said:


> Finished Greenhouse… iCloud (click the iCloud link)


Crushday. You said assembling..was this a kit? Looks very nice. The wife and I have talked about putting in a greenhouse, just curious about yours.


----------



## BigDaveK

Darrell Hawley said:


> How many licks does it take before the kitty has too much Kahlua ?


Well, I think that's kind of subjective. One cat's too much might be another cat's not enough!


----------



## crushday

Mcjeff said:


> Crushday. You said assembling..was this a kit? Looks very nice. The wife and I have talked about putting in a greenhouse, just curious about yours.


Yes, it’s a semi custom kit - you pick a style and accessories and they build to order. I ordered it in April 2021 and it was delivered in pieces the Wednesday before thanksgiving. We also had the chore of sealing each piece for waterproofing between the rain storms that plague our region every fall and winter. We’ve had 80 inches of rain since November - thus the rented dry box. I ordered the greenhouse from sturdi-built in Portland, Oregon. They are one of the best in the industry if you want wood, which we did.


----------



## mikewatkins727

Jan said:


> Looking for D - 39


What laboratory produces this yeast?


----------



## winemaker81

This wasn't today -- it was 7 years ago today. I spotted a post in Facebook memories, and decided it was worth re-posting.

A "professional" is someone who gets paid to do a job. It doesn't mean they know what they are doing. ALWAYS check references!

...




Ya know how people often say, "get a professional to do that. Don't do it yourself."?

The ceiling fan in our living room stopped working. It's 20 years old so we figured the light kit was dead, but I decided to check the switch. The electrician who did our house proved to be less than diligent, and I've had to fix a lot of loose wires over the years.

I shut off the power, pulled it out of the box, and found this. It's broken, badly cracked, and the wires were loose. From the look of it this is nothing recent, it was broken when it was put together.

A professional electrician did this. I have a hard time believing this has been like this for 20 years. I knew the guy was slack ... but this takes the cake.

Now I'm opening up every outlet/switch in the house and checking them. Had to replace some items already as wires were not tight and the parts used were the cheapest possible.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> This wasn't today -- it was 7 years ago today. I spotted a post in Facebook memories, and decided it was worth re-posting.
> 
> A "professional" is someone who gets paid to do a job. It doesn't mean they know what they are doing. ALWAYS check references!
> 
> ...
> 
> View attachment 84058
> 
> 
> Ya know how people often say, "get a professional to do that. Don't do it yourself."?
> 
> The ceiling fan in our living room stopped working. It's 20 years old so we figured the light kit was dead, but I decided to check the switch. The electrician who did our house proved to be less than diligent, and I've had to fix a lot of loose wires over the years.
> 
> I shut off the power, pulled it out of the box, and found this. It's broken, badly cracked, and the wires were loose. From the look of it this is nothing recent, it was broken when it was put together.
> 
> A professional electrician did this. I have a hard time believing this has been like this for 20 years. I knew the guy was slack ... but this takes the cake.
> 
> Now I'm opening up every outlet/switch in the house and checking them. Had to replace some items already as wires were not tight and the parts used were the cheapest possible.



Electrical stuff always works best before you let the smoke out.  People forget that "professional" literally means ONE THING: someone getting paid to do something. It has absolutely *NOTHING* to do with skill level. I know about the trades by doing, and the number of times I have had to stop professionals working on my place and tell them that is not acceptable work is not insignificant.


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> I know about the trades by doing, and the number of times I have had to stop professionals working on my place and tell them that is not acceptable work is not insignificant.


Overall, I've had good luck working with competent tradesmen, but as I said, check references. The guy who wired our addition and the HVAC guy were fantastic.

I framed, insulated, wired, plumbed, and walled our basement, and installed the drop ceiling. It's amazing what we can learn to do if we try! [It doesn't hurt to have friends and know how to look things up!]


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Overall, I've had good luck working with competent tradesmen, but as I said, check references. The guy who wired our addition and the HVAC guy were fantastic.
> 
> I framed, insulated, wired, plumbed, and walled our basement, and installed the drop ceiling. It's amazing what we can learn to do if we try! [It doesn't hurt to have friends and know how to look things up!]



Around here, "good enough" rules. SMH, I have stories.


----------



## cmason1957

For what it is worth and merely looking at the picture you posted. It is possible it was fine when the electrician pushed it all into the box and the plastic broke at that time or it had a hairline, hard to see crack. It sort of looks like the switch itself was fine. But I understand the pulling all others out and inspecting. I would do the same.


----------



## winemaker81

cmason1957 said:


> For what it is worth and merely looking at the picture you posted. It is possible it was fine when the electrician pushed it all into the box and the plastic broke at that time or it had a hairline, hard to see crack. It sort of looks like the switch itself was fine. But I understand the pulling all others out and inspecting. I would do the same.


I considered this, as the contractor used the cheapest possible components. However, it's a 3 gang box, lots of room and not a lot of wires. There was no need to push hard.

One of the overhead boxes in my crawl space was so over stuffed that I have no idea how he got the cover on. I have opened every box in the house ....


----------



## winemaker81

I rebuilt my 8 yo PC tonight. A couple weeks ago I discovered that only half the RAM (memory) was working, and my first attempt to fix it failed. I thought it over, it's not worth putting money into an ancient PC, even though it's been fine for my needs. At this age, it's more likely to be a money pit. So I decided to replace the necessary components.

This gets technical, so if anyone non-technical is experiencing insomnia, keep reading ...

I purchased a new motherboard, CPU, memory, and hard drive (M.2 and SSD). 




I was surprised how heavy the motherboard is, it's twice the weight of the old one.

Putting the CPU, cooling fan, RAM, and M.2 harddrive on the motherboard was easy, as was installing it in the case. It took a LOT longer to do the research to figure out what I want and what I can afford (I had to justify to the budget director, AKA Mrs WM81).

There's a bunch of small connectors for the power switch, reset switch, front audio, etc ... a real PITA to install, especially as the connectors are an old style so I had to translate the instructions to figure out what went where. The eyes are not quite what they were, but with the aid of a 3 AAA battery LED flashlight (this one is so powerful it turns vampires to ash instantly), I figured it out.




I thought the cooling fan for the old motherboard was big ... this one is on steroids!!!




Windows 10 is installing (current version is really easy) so next I get to install software ....

All of this explains why I don't build a new PC all that often.


----------



## ChuckD

Show off .

I can wire the house but if I cracked open my PC it It would be like the models in Zoolander . I am a computer user. What goes on inside the box is only one step removed from magic.


----------



## BigDaveK

winemaker81 said:


> All of this explains why I don't build a new PC all that often.



Ah, brings back memories of late nights, reading manuals, setting DIP switches, 5 1/4" floppies.


----------



## Boatboy24

Good stuff! I've built a few PC's with (well, for) my kids. It's a fun project. But you're absolutely right: figuring out what to put in it is where all the time is spent. Actually putting the thing together and getting to the point where you can say "It's alive!" doesn't take much time at all.


----------



## winemaker81

ChuckD said:


> Show off .


Not really. Anyone can do this. The assembly is the easy part.



ChuckD said:


> I can wire the house but if I cracked open my PC it It would be like the models in Zoolander . I am a computer user. What goes on inside the box is only one step removed from magic.


The average person can build a PC, once the research regarding which components to use is completed. THAT takes some effort, although there are sites that make good recommendations. I've been doing this, off-n-on, for 25 years, and as much as I understand the internals, I had to follow the instructions as the technology changes every 6 months. The things I did 8 years ago when I built the old PC are vaguely similar, but a lot of things are different and it's not like I do this often.

The hardest part was figuring out where the connectors from the front panel fit on the motherboard. I had to take my glasses off to read the fine print in the manual, and invented new swear words in the process. I excel at that last part!  

Computers are not magic -- they are technology. Winemaking? THAT is magic!



BigDaveK said:


> Ah, brings back memories of late nights, reading manuals, setting DIP switches, 5 1/4" floppies.


Those are not memories, those are nightmares!!! Modern computers are SOOOO much easier to work on. The hardest part is figuring out which $&#*ing components to use, as there are so many choices!

I have unfond memories of working on the Pentium class computers. But that was still easier than the 8086's. When I was in college I paid a guy $150 to increase the RAM in my PC from 384 K to 1 MB. He had to do some cutting and soldering, if I recall correctly. That wasn't magic, it was black magic ...


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> Good stuff! I've built a few PC's with (well, for) my kids. It's a fun project. But you're absolutely right: figuring out what to put in it is where all the time is spent. Actually putting the thing together and getting to the point where you can say "It's alive!" doesn't take much time at all.


I discovered the Win10 installer doesn't fit on a standard DVD. I downloaded the disk image and it failed to burn to disk, too big. So I downloaded Microsoft's installer tool, which created a bootable USB flash drive.

In the past I used an installer DVD I created a while ago. The Win10 install went quickly, then the updates took all day. Downloading the installer tool makes an installer using the most current version -- updates took less than 30 minutes (probably 10-15 minutes, but I walked away once it was in process).

I used to feel like Dr. Frankenstein when a PC booted the first time ... it's much easier now, so I don't get that feeling to laugh maniacally .... Ok, sure, I love doing that when other people are around -- it reinforces the idea what there's something seriously wrong with me so people leave me alone ....


----------



## ChuckD

winemaker81 said:


> it reinforces the idea what there's something seriously wrong with me so people leave me alone ....


You don’t have to try so hard here… we know


----------



## cmason1957

I used to put PC's together from scratch as well, but I guess I outgrew my need for that. Nowadays, I go look at the specs on various sites and pick the ones that I am happy with, order the PC. When I get it though, I reformat the hard drive and install a bare bones version of Windows whatever, don't need all the "Stuff" Dell, HP, whomever puts on it for me.


----------



## winemaker81

ChuckD said:


> You don’t have to try so hard here… we know


Yet YOU keep talking to me .......



cmason1957 said:


> I used to put PC's together from scratch as well, but I guess I outgrew my need for that. Nowadays, I go look at the specs on various sites and pick the ones that I am happy with, order the PC. When I get it though, I reformat the hard drive and install a bare bones version of Windows whatever, don't need all the "Stuff" Dell, HP, whomever puts on it for me.


My needs are a bit picky -- I run some high-end development tools, along with mid-range graphics tools, publishing tools, and games, and have extreme difficulty in finding specs that satisfy my needs at a price I'm willing to pay. Most PCs are either too low end, or out of my price range. To get a commercial PC like I just built, I'd pay nearly double.


----------



## Rice_Guy

Learning about tannin from apple;


Europeans are using less tannin. , , , , Q? what level should I use this year, and can I “fix” ‘21

A lot of the US product reminds me of soda, no tannin. , , , is this a better target?

Would like to build knock your Sox off aromatics, Q? what to change this year?

_this is the season of dreams, or time to evaluate next numbers.
, (HUMM, , , sounds like tax season)_


----------



## ChuckD

winemaker81 said:


> Yet YOU keep talking to me .......


I am famous for my questionable judgment


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> I used to put PC's together from scratch as well, but I guess I outgrew my need for that. Nowadays, I go look at the specs on various sites and pick the ones that I am happy with, order the PC. When I get it though, I reformat the hard drive and install a bare bones version of Windows whatever, don't need all the "Stuff" Dell, HP, whomever puts on it for me.



I used to build PCs myself, too. I'd prowl eBay and pick off the stuff I wanted to keep my junk running well beyond the expiration date. But after working for years with a PC and an Apple on the desk, then just on Apples at a new job – and importantly, having achieved the kind of income it takes to buy that stuff – I finally crossed over to the dark side at home.


----------



## Khristyjeff

jswordy said:


> I used to build PCs myself, too. I'd prowl eBay and pick off the stuff I wanted to keep my junk running well beyond the expiration date. But after working for years with a PC and an Apple on the desk, then just on Apples at a new job – and importantly, having achieved the kind of income it takes to buy that stuff – I finally crossed over to the dark side at home.


Which is the dark side and do I want to be there?


----------



## winemaker81

Khristyjeff said:


> Which is the dark side and do I want to be there?


Apple is the dark side, and no, you don't want to be there unless you have a lot of extra cash laying around ...


Seriously, Apple is expensive in both the iPhone and laptop market. My wife priced a not-top-of-the-line iPhone recently and nearly choked on the price -- and an equivalent Android from a reputable vendor was half the price. Her side of the family is all iPhones, but she decided doing Facetime on an iPod works just fine. 

BTW, I'm not a computer bigot -- I'm in favor of folks using what they like and what works for them. Essentially my opinion on wine!


----------



## jswordy

Khristyjeff said:


> Which is the dark side and do I want to be there?


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Apple is the dark side, and no, you don't want to be there unless you have a lot of extra cash laying around ...
> 
> 
> Seriously, Apple is expensive in both the iPhone and laptop market. My wife priced a not-top-of-the-line iPhone recently and nearly choked on the price -- and an equivalent Android from a reputable vendor was half the price. Her side of the family is all iPhones, but she decided doing Facetime on an iPod works just fine.
> 
> BTW, I'm not a computer bigot -- I'm in favor of folks using what they like and what works for them. Essentially my opinion on wine!



Shrug, you get what you pay for. I'm not all-in. We're Droid on the phones, since I bought them unlocked and ready for all 4 major systems of sending cell signals, keeping them universal. But we do own two iMacs and a laptop now.

Yes, you want to be Apple if you truly want intuitive operation, phenomenal graphics, fewer inherent bugs and less worry about viruses. I was a PC holdout for decades, even as I worked with both PC and Apple on my desk. But Apple is hands-down superior in my view, as long as you can afford it. Sheesh, just the number of "standard" ways you can work with photos is alone mind-boggling compared to PC world, where you have to buy those tools extra. And with the refurb market what it is, there are access points at all price ranges now.

The best combo IMO is an Apple with MS Office on it, using Chrome. You have it all then. Microsoft in large part got its start by creating software for Apple.


----------



## cmason1957

Apple is the dark side and as a developer, I won't ever, ever, ever go there (well, unless someone pays me to go there  ). and at 64 most company owners are starting to think I'm not worth teaching new tricks. Thankfully I've worked with the guy who owns the company for 20 years and he knows having one or two old farts around to teach the young guys things you just don't do no matter what language, platform, back-end database, whatever keeps him from having headaches.

But building my own PC's, nah, I have written code on punch cards, so I can develop on just about anything.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Apple is the dark side and as a developer, I won't ever, ever, ever go there (well, unless someone pays me to go there  ). and at 64 most company owners are starting to think I'm not worth teaching new tricks. Thankfully I've worked with the guy who owns the company for 20 years and he knows having one or two old farts around to teach the young guys things you just don't do no matter what language, platform, back-end database, whatever keeps him from having headaches.
> 
> But building my own PC's, nah, I have written code on punch cards, so I can develop on just about anything.



I have no other objectives – I need a dependable, reliable machine to get my work done that is graphics and design friendly for when I need that, well designed itself, intuitive, and easy to use. After a 25-year battle where I stubbornly stayed PC, Apple eventually won in all those categories. I have never regretted the decision. I had fun building stuff in old cabinets with PC parts off eBay that were newer, etc., and fending off viruses or learning, as I had to once, all the arcane moves to dismantle a ransomware attack when it took over my PC and then save my files. Oh those were awesome days, lol. I realize my switch makes me much less able to do techie PC kinda stuff to upgrade now. But I am just happy to be able to to what I need done, quickly and efficiently. A sharp shovel digs a faster hole, and the puter is just another tool to me.

Heh, when I got my wife the iMac and she started using it for her work-from-home publishing, she was like, 'Oh. My. God. Why didn't you get me this years ago???"


----------



## winemaker81

cmason1957 said:


> Apple is the dark side and as a developer, I won't ever, ever, ever go there


My first 2 employers were Mac shops -- Macintosh Plus with one 3.5" floppy drive. It was sooo exciting to get a Mac SE that had TWO floppy drives! Those machines were great, as they worked right outa-the-box!!! After that, I couldn't find Mac work -- I lucked out and had enough general background (Mac, Unix, Dec-Vax) to get a dev job in Windows 3.11. The environment sucked, but it included a paycheck, so I adapted! Been bouncing between Windows, Unix, and Linux ever since.

Jim is right -- Macs excel in the area of graphics & publishing.

Everyone should note -- this conversion IS on topic -- _what we're doing today_ is discussing the relevancy and history of various computer systems. What everyone else is doing is either ignoring the conversation OR wondering why dinosaurs are discussing ancient technology history.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Jim is right -- Macs excel in the area of graphics & publishing.



And the virus thing. Saved me a ton on subscriptions.


----------



## ibglowin

I knew it was Groundhog day today but I didn't realize it was also Mac vs PC Groundhog day today! 







winemaker81 said:


> Apple is the dark side, and no, you don't want to be there unless you have a lot of extra cash laying around ...
> 
> 
> Seriously, Apple is expensive in both the iPhone and laptop market. My wife priced a not-top-of-the-line iPhone recently and nearly choked on the price -- and an equivalent Android from a reputable vendor was half the price. Her side of the family is all iPhones, but she decided doing Facetime on an iPod works just fine.
> 
> BTW, I'm not a computer bigot -- I'm in favor of folks using what they like and what works for them. Essentially my opinion on wine!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> I knew it was Groundhog day today but I didn't realize it was also Mac vs PC Groundhog day today!




Nooooo... Not Mac, but AAAAAPPPPPLLLLEEEE...


----------



## BigDaveK

winemaker81 said:


> Apple is the dark side, and no, you don't want to be there unless you have a lot of extra cash laying around ...
> 
> 
> Seriously, Apple is expensive in both the iPhone and laptop market. My wife priced a not-top-of-the-line iPhone recently and nearly choked on the price -- and an equivalent Android from a reputable vendor was half the price. Her side of the family is all iPhones, but she decided doing Facetime on an iPod works just fine.
> 
> BTW, I'm not a computer bigot -- I'm in favor of folks using what they like and what works for them. Essentially my opinion on wine!


OMG, I know exactly what you mean! I worked in hardware in the 80's and like a lot of people I had the job during the day and then I tinkered at night. Apple was always looked down on. To this day I will not buy any Apple products and I really don't know why.


----------



## winemaker81

BigDaveK said:


> OMG, I know exactly what you mean! I worked in hardware in the 80's and like a lot of people I had the job during the day and then I tinkered at night. Apple was always looked down on. To this day I will not buy any Apple products and I really don't know why.


I have an iPod Touch, which is the best of the music players I've tried. My main beef with Apple products is the price. Paying $600 to $1,200 USD for a disposable device, when I can get an equivalent one for under $300? (we paid far less than that, by careful shopping)

Sure, other vendors sell high priced disposable products -- I didn't buy them, either.  

Regarding Mac vs PC? I build business software, and Windows has the overwhelming market share that has kept me employed for 30+ years. Like with the phones, it's simple economics -- CGE wins in my book!




CGE = Continuing Gainful Employment ....


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> I have an iPod Touch, which is the best of the music players I've tried. My main beef with Apple products is the price. Paying $600 to $1,200 USD for a disposable device, when I can get an equivalent one for under $300? (we paid far less than that, by careful shopping)
> 
> Sure, other vendors sell high priced disposable products -- I didn't buy them, either.
> 
> Regarding Mac vs PC? I build business software, and Windows has the overwhelming market share that has kept me employed for 30+ years. Like with the phones, it's simple economics -- CGE wins in my book!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CGE = Continuing Gainful Employment ....



It's a beautiful thing to be able to afford and enjoy the Apple experience, I agree. The moment you start to unbox it, the careful thought that has gone into every aspect of the packaging, the product and the user experience – from the tactile elements to the interaction with the machine itself – becomes evident. Every single aspect of the initial experience has been carefully considered, and the Apple products I have had are the easiest to set up I have ever experienced. It is akin to moving to a Lexus from a Chevrolet. Of course, the educator's discount doesn't hurt, either.


----------



## Boatboy24

Sure, there's a price premium on the Apple products, but they last, and have resale value. Most PC's are too bloated to function after 3 or 4 years and not worth much. The Macs just keep going. My dad just got a new iMac last week to replace the one he bought 11 years ago. I'd say he got his money's worth. I'll upgrade every 4 years or so, but will typically sell my old Mac for 35-45% what I paid for it.


----------



## Khristyjeff

jswordy said:


> It's a beautiful thing to be able to afford and enjoy the Apple experience, I agree. The moment you start to unbox it, the careful thought that has gone into every aspect of the packaging, the product and the user experience – from the tactile elements to the interaction with the machine itself – becomes evident. Every single aspect of the initial experience has been carefully considered, and the Apple products I have had are the easiest to set up I have ever experienced. It is akin to moving to a Lexus from a Chevrolet. Of course, the educator's discount doesn't hurt, either.


Don't hate on me pc people--I don't judge others' computer choices and I don't have any interest in trying to sell anyone on an Apple. With that in mind . . . 
I still own and use a 2003 Powerbook and 2005 Powermac G5 (legacy software used for my business that I haven't found a better replacement for my needs), 2011 iMac (I upgraded with SSD) is my main desktop), a 2012 MacBook Pro that I keep by my chair and spend most my computer time on, and a 2021 MacBook Pro I use for Township work. Dark side, I guess


----------



## ChuckD

Finally got going on cutting joinery for my timber frame woodshed/tractor garage/lumber storage building.


----------



## Khristyjeff

ChuckD said:


> Finally got going on cutting joinery for my timber frame woodshed/tractor garage/lumber storage building.
> View attachment 84178
> View attachment 84179


You've done the hardest part--getting started! Looks like this is going to be a very interesting project. Keep us posted.


----------



## mainshipfred

ChuckD said:


> Finally got going on cutting joinery for my timber frame woodshed/tractor garage/lumber storage building.
> View attachment 84178
> View attachment 84179


If you're doing mortise and tenon I admire your ambition.


----------



## ChuckD

mainshipfred said:


> If you're doing mortise and tenon I admire your ambition.


Perhaps instead you should question my sanity… I am.

I built my workshop as a traditional timber frame many years ago but used primarily pine and aspen. This frame is all ash. The tenons aren’t too bad but the mortises suuuuck! The one in the picture is the start of a dovetailed and wedged through mortise. Even with the drill to hog out most of the waste it took two hours to complete. Luckily there are only 8 of them 


If I can average one timber a day I should be ready raise it in May.


----------



## winemaker81

ChuckD said:


> Perhaps instead you should question my sanity… I am.


I did, believe me, I did.

A friend's father was on the odd side, had some peculiar ideas. A meteorologist in the military, when the father retired he moved back to his home town (I went to high school with this friend), and decided to build a house that he designed.

They lived in a trailer on the property for 3 years during construction. The only nails in the house were roofing nails. Everything was put together with mortise and tenon, dovetails, etc. The only doors in the house were exterior -- they used curtains in doorways.

As long as you haven't gone that far, we can rehabilitate you!


----------



## ChuckD

winemaker81 said:


> As long as you haven't gone that far, we can rehabilitate you!


If you find me living in a yurt you’ll know if gone round the bend. 

And yes I actually have drawn up plans for a full-on underground hillside hobbit house. And I have a location in the hill behind the house. Every now and then I pull out the plans and look at them, Maybe make a few changes, then put them away in the knowledge that my wife would kill me if I even brought it up


----------



## winemaker81

ChuckD said:


> And yes I actually have drawn up plans for a full-on underground hillside hobbit house.


That would be cool! Although the electric bill for the dehumidifiers would be ugly. In my case, I'd need a hill where I could have windows on all sides, as Mrs. WM81 likes lots of windows. I'm an IT guy, don't need no stinkin' sunlight, just pizza and coffee!


----------



## jswordy

Khristyjeff said:


> Don't hate on me pc people--I don't judge others' computer choices and I don't have any interest in trying to sell anyone on an Apple. With that in mind . . .
> I still own and use a 2003 Powerbook and 2005 Powermac G5 (legacy software used for my business that I haven't found a better replacement for my needs), 2011 iMac (I upgraded with SSD) is my main desktop), a 2012 MacBook Pro that I keep by my chair and spend most my computer time on, and a 2021 MacBook Pro I use for Township work. Dark side, I guess



Let me be really clear about this: There is 100% ZERO hate or judgment in anything I wrote. As a matter of fact, I could not possibly care less what other people buy. Fact.


----------



## jswordy

I am looking forward to this...


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> Let me be really clear about this: There is 100% ZERO hate or judgment in anything I wrote. As a matter of fact, I could not possibly care less what other people buy. Fact.



We can't have nonsense talk like that on the internets. We must be right and if folks don't agree with us, they is wrong! 

I'm really, really glad that 99.5% of the folks on this forum don't have this attitude. Pretty much everyone is a here's my opinion, you got yours, take what you want, ignore the rest.


----------



## sour_grapes

cmason1957 said:


> We can't have nonsense talk like that on the internets. We must be right and if folks don't agree with us, they is wrong!
> 
> I'm really, really glad that 99.5% of the folks on this forum don't have this attitude. Pretty much everyone is a here's my opinion, you got yours, take what you want, ignore the rest.



Actually, it is 99.4%. 

I always say, if you include the word "actually" in your post, then you are probably doing it wrong!


----------



## Khristyjeff

jswordy said:


> Let me be really clear about this: There is 100% ZERO hate or judgment in anything I wrote. As a matter of fact, I could not possibly care less what other people buy. Fact.


Whoops. I definitely wasn't referring to anyone's post or intending this to annoy anyone, especially a former fellow Illinoisan.  Sorry if I worded this poorly.


----------



## jswordy

Khristyjeff said:


> Whoops. I definitely wasn't referring to anyone's post or intending this to annoy anyone, especially a former fellow Illinoisan.  Sorry if I worded this poorly.



Nah, I think it took it the wrong way rather than you wording it poorly. Like that NEVER happens online!  But it is true. I don't care a rat's... well, you know...


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> I rebuilt my 8 yo PC tonight. A couple weeks ago I discovered that only half the RAM (memory) was working, and my first attempt to fix it failed. I thought it over, it's not worth putting money into an ancient PC, even though it's been fine for my needs. At this age, it's more likely to be a money pit. So I decided to replace the necessary components.



Yep, three years ago when I finally got rid of the 16-year-old PC box to bite the Apple, the box was all that was left because the innards had been al swapped out (some several times) and I was still running patched XP. I loved XP, dammit.  Main reason I switched over was cuz they quit XP in 2014.  I still have brand new CD players and etc. that I never got around to installing.


----------



## BigDaveK

jswordy said:


> Yep, three years ago when I finally got rid of the 16-year-old PC box to bite the Apple, the box was all that was left because the innards had been al swapped out (some several times) and I was still running patched XP. I loved XP, dammit.  Main reason I switched over was cuz they quit XP in 2014.  I still have brand new CD players and etc. that I never got around to installing.



Right there with you, man! I loved XP too! They had to stop support for the good of future products, obviously. Too many people liked XP.


----------



## jswordy

BigDaveK said:


> Right there with you, man! I loved XP too! They had to stop support for the good of future products, obviously. Too many people liked XP.



Yep, when they quit it, there were still thousands of businesses across the USA using it. I hung on for like 6 years after they stopped support, I like it do much. They had to kill it to push their newer, crappier stuff. So I said bye-bye to that whole PC world.


----------



## wpt-me

I still use mine for some stuff, such as my labels.

Bill


----------



## cmason1957

As a Windows Developer, I am very glad that the buggy, inherently unstable, XP is gone, along with the Internet Explorer that it came with. IE was horrible to code for. I just really don't understand the love for XP, I hear that from many users. Can't say that I find Windows 11 all that much different and I haven't had a blue screen of death in many years after Windows 10 came around.


----------



## winemaker81

cmason1957 said:


> As a Windows Developer, I am very glad that the buggy, inherently unstable, XP is gone, along with the Internet Explorer that it came with. IE was horrible to code for.


XP had longevity on its side.

Win95 was a total shift from Win 3.x, and quickly had followers. But it didn't last long, as it was quickly followed by Win98, Win98SE, and (oh, gawd!!) Win ME. WinXP was quickly adopted as it was more stable than its predecessors (including WinNT), and it was the first Windows to last more than a few years before being replaced.

Keep in mind that "more stable than" does NOT mean "stable".  

XP had 7 years to gain market share before Vista arrived, and Vista sucked so bad it made ME look good! WinXP had 9 years of tenure before a real contender (Win7) arrived, and still had a noticeable market share 6 years later when Win10 arrived on the scene.

Internet Explorer? We generally coded for 2 platforms: all browsers except IE, and IE.

Internet Explorer needed to have a stake driven through its heart, the mouth filled with holy wafers and garlic (posterior orifice as well!), sprinkled with holy water, beheaded, and burned to ashes. Plus anything else you'd do to keep a vampire from rising.


----------



## BigDaveK

I used XP, skipping all the flavors afterward, until my computer died (really really died!) and a new computer came with Win10. And Netscape was my usual browser of choice.

One thing I gotta say about the blue screen of death - it got me into the back-up habit that I still do today.

All kind of memories coming back. Last year I threw away most of my 100MB ZIP drives. WOW, 100MB, I thought I was hotshit!


----------



## BigDaveK

Just started making wine last fall. Since I source raw material from the yard I thought maybe no more batches until later this year. Well....
Yesterday I added the 2nd addition of lemon juice into my FIRST batch of skeeter pee. Today I started my FIRST batch of dragon blood. Never heard of either one till I started hanging out here. To show my appreciation I became a supporting member.
Today I was in the mood for a sandwich so I also baked some bread.




The other thing in the picture? Okay, you old farts, here's one more computer thing. I was in hardware and saved some things over the years. There's a total of 7 circuit boards in the assembly, measures 5 x 7. It's a 16KB (Yes, "KB") core memory from a PDP10.
JesusMaryandJoseph I feel old.


----------



## winemaker81

BigDaveK said:


> It's a 16KB (Yes, "KB") core memory from a PDP10.


I haven't seen actual core memory in decades. History lesson time! Each little red circle is an iron "core", and it's set/reset by sending current through both of the wines that pass through the core. At the time it was invented, this was totally revolutionary.

3 modern memory sticks will fit in this same physical space as one board. If using 64 GB sticks, that's 192 GB. That's over 12 million times as much memory.

Three 64 GB sticks currently cost ~$750 USD.

1.5 MB of core memory in the 60's ran about $1.25 million USD. 192 GB of RAM, priced by the KB, would cost $96,000,000 USD in the mid-60's.

Amazing, isn't it?

As for what I'm doing today -- I'm entertaining myself with obscure pricing facts.


----------



## BigDaveK

winemaker81 said:


> I haven't seen actual core memory in decades. History lesson time! Each little red circle is an iron "core", and it's set/reset by sending current through both of the wines that pass through the core. At the time it was invented, this was totally revolutionary.



Yes, it WAS revolutionary! We used to be smart.

Every time I look at this thing I'm amazed. Those cores are so small! How the hell did they make this?! I would love to see the process.


----------



## sour_grapes

BigDaveK said:


> Yes, it WAS revolutionary! We used to be smart.
> 
> Every time I look at this thing I'm amazed. Those cores are so small! How the hell did they make this?! I would love to see the process.



Used to be? I think fitting billions of transistors that are only a few hundred or so atoms wide on a piece of crystal that is more perfect than any found in nature eclipses that achievement.


----------



## cmason1957

I tried to find a reasonably good image to show the evolution of size. It has followed Moore's Law (he's the guy that founded Intel) and it's more of an observation than a Law, but it's essence is - 


> the number of transistors in a dense integrated circuit (IC) doubles about every two years. Moore's law is an observation and projection of a historical trend. Rather than a law of physics, it is an empirical relationship linked to gains from experience in production.



In actuality that two years is down to about 18 months. So from about 1960 to now is about 60 years so the number of transisters has gone up by 2 raised to the 30th power or 1,073,741,824 times more transistors in the same space. and the space has gone way down also.


----------



## sour_grapes

In the early 2000's, we could see the end of Moore's Law on the horizon. The reason being that, in order to keep scaling at that rate, transistors would reach a fundamental limit, viz., they would would be so thin that their gate insulator would have to be only an atom or two thick! Even before that point, quantum tunneling between the gate and the channel would render them inoperable. But a solution was hatched, viz., use a different insulating material (rather than SiO2) for the gate insulator. If that insulator had a large value for its dielectric constant, the gate could be physically thicker (and eliminate quantum tunneling), but it would work the same way electrically. 

The problem was that the _entire reason_ that we use silicon as the semiconductor of choice, rather than one with better electrical properties, is due to the favorable properties of the Si/SiO2 interface. So a large effort went into finding a material or a process that would allow a different insulator, but preserve the desired qualities in the interface. I was one of many people trying to find this solution (and I even have a US patent on one such approach). Whoever developed the method that would be adopted stood to become fabulously wealthy. Alas, let's just say that I am still drinking <$10 bottles of wine.  

I think it was IBM that found the first solution (and others found others, I think), and the demise of Moore's Law was delayed for a while.


----------



## ChuckD

sour_grapes said:


> Whoever developed the method that would be adopted stood to become fabulously wealthy. Alas, let's just say that I am still drinking <$10 bottles of wine.


That’s OK. Nobody likes those obnoxiously rich Tech Bro’s anyways


----------



## sour_grapes

ChuckD said:


> That’s OK. Nobody likes those obnoxiously rich Tech Bro’s anyways



Yeah, but nobody likes me anyway, and then I could drink like @ibglowin !


----------



## ChuckD

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, but nobody likes me anyway, and then I could drink like @ibglowin !


And your rocket could be shaped like a wine bottle instead of a giant !

Sour Grapes in spaaaaace!


----------



## sour_grapes

ChuckD said:


> And your rocket could be shaped like a wine bottle instead of a giant !
> 
> Sour Grapes in spaaaaace!



I cannot stop laughing... My belly hurts!


----------



## BigDaveK

sour_grapes said:


> Used to be? I think fitting billions of transistors that are only a few hundred or so atoms wide on a piece of crystal that is more perfect than any found in nature eclipses that achievement.


Yes, there are billions of transistors NOW but originally there was ONE. The late 20th century saw so many incredible innovations and discoveries it's almost mind numbing. What they did with what they had and knew is astounding. It was an era, another Golden Age. Now we seem to be just coasting and improving on what was discovered. That's not a bad thing. That's how it works. The wheel and lever and fulcrum were each the height of technology for a while. Peaks and troughs.

But you know what...for months Amazon would deliver packages to my barn and not my house because that's what the GPS said to do. So, yeah, we used to be smart.


----------



## sour_grapes

I do agree that the late 20th century saw incredible leaps. We can agree to disagree on the 21st. I fail to see evidence of this "coasting" of which you speak.


----------



## jswordy

I feel chagrinned that my post has nothing to do with puters or transistors or electronics or programming. It has to do with tonight and this syrah...




Suckling, 98. Dunnuck, 97, and whoever wrote in Robert Parker's stead, 96 (how I miss RP, rest in peace). Oh I know I should wait and post in "What's in your glass?" and I probably will anyway!  But this... THIS... is my sole motivation for enduring this Friday.  What I am doing right now is anticipating...


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> I feel chagrinned that my post has nothing to do with puters or transistors or electronics or programming. It has to do with tonight and this syrah...
> 
> View attachment 84489
> 
> 
> Suckling, 98. Dunnuck, 97, and whoever wrote in Robert Parker's stead, 96 (how I miss RP, rest in peace). Oh I know I should wait and post in "What's in your glass?" and I probably will anyway!  But this... THIS... is my sole motivation for enduring this Friday.  What I am doing right now is anticipating...




My wife and I had a wonderful Sryah last night as well. Michael David 6th Sense Sryah. I think the label said 92 points or something like that, paired with a grilled steak with butter sauce. We were nearly in heaven.


----------



## ceeaton

BigDaveK said:


> Just started making wine last fall. Since I source raw material from the yard I thought maybe no more batches until later this year. Well....
> Yesterday I added the 2nd addition of lemon juice into my FIRST batch of skeeter pee. Today I started my FIRST batch of dragon blood. Never heard of either one till I started hanging out here. To show my appreciation I became a supporting member.
> Today I was in the mood for a sandwich so I also baked some bread.
> 
> View attachment 84356
> 
> 
> The other thing in the picture? Okay, you old farts, here's one more computer thing. I was in hardware and saved some things over the years. There's a total of 7 circuit boards in the assembly, measures 5 x 7. It's a 16KB (Yes, "KB") core memory from a PDP10.
> JesusMaryandJoseph I feel old.


Oh S**t, you brought back memories. Used to work on a PDP 11/70 and a VAX 11/780 when I was working in college... Amazing those two systems used to be the backbone of a small liberal arts college.


----------



## cmason1957

ceeaton said:


> Oh S**t, you brought back memories. Used to work on a PDP 11/70 and a VAX 11/780 when I was working in college... Amazing those two systems used to be the backbone of a small liberal arts college.



PDP 11/70, I used to make robots move around the shop floor at McDonnell Douglas with one of those. What a fine computer. When one of my co-workers retired from MCD, all the folks in our department (30 or so of us) signed the platter of an 80 Mb Hard Drive, As I recall it was 20 inches across or something like that, with 5 or maybe 7 platters. What fun times. Now I carry 1 TB around in something the size of a credit card.


----------



## ceeaton

cmason1957 said:


> PDP 11/70, I used to make robots move around the shop floor at McDonnell Douglas with one of those. What a fine computer. When one of my co-workers retired from MCD, all the folks in our department (30 or so of us) signed the platter of an 80 Mb Hard Drive, As I recall it was 20 inches across or something like that, with 5 or maybe 7 platters. What fun times. Now I carry 1 TB around in something the size of a credit card.


Yeah, remember those platters, heavy as you know what. I used to do the backups in the morning since I was crazy enough to get in there at 6 am (and I was a student to boot). Used to do the backups on Saturday and Sunday mornings as well, not so much fun after a night at frat parties...


----------



## wpt-me

I learned to program in Basic on a PDP-11 at a locale high school. Made some extra money doing it for my company>

Bill


----------



## winemaker81

I watched a couple of airmen de-classify a classified disk pack from a DEC VAX. At that time, the tool used to "declassify" the disk pack was 12 lb sledge hammers -- they pounded that thing flat, then the pieces were tossed in an incinerator. 

Regarding the size of storage, this is a 32 GB flash drive that I purchased for use in a Raspberry PI 3.





For those that didn't live through ancient computer history, DEC = Digital Equipment Corp, which was a major computer vendor from the 60's to 90's. It was purchased by Compaq and no longer exists.

Raspberry PI is an educational, 1-board computer the size of a person's palm. If you're into geeky computer stuff, they're fun and very inexpensive.


----------



## mainshipfred

I asked a few of my old boat buddies if they would be interested in helping me do some blending. So today I'm going to try to get 2 blends done though it all depends on how long the first one takes and how much we have to drink to get it right. I think they are going to enjoy it.

Last night while I was doing some racking to get ready my AIO stopped working. I emailed Steve @vacuumpumpman because I thought I needed a new pump. He, as usual, called me right back and we did some trouble shooting. Turns out my carboy bung wasn't making a good enough seal due to being tarnished. I cleaned it as well as I could and was able to limp along to finish the racking and quite for the day. I ordered some new bungs and upgrades and will do a more thorough job on this bung today to finish the racking.


----------



## winemaker81

My son will arrive in an hour -- we're bottling the 2020 red blends, *Meritage* and *Meritage Plus*. Then we clean the barrels and the FWK go in the barrels, a triple batch of Super Tuscan and a field blend of Syrah, Petite Sirah, and Merlot.

The field blend is working out well -- both wines are. At this point (3 months old) both are tasty for their age and have great potential. When we fill the barrels I'm going to pour a sample of each, mark 'em, and then mix them up so no one knows which is which. We'll see how the 2 compare.


----------



## winemaker81

Update -- we bottled just short of 6 cases from each barrel. I told my son the wines need another year in the bottle (16 months old currently), and he looked me in the eye and said, "NO, they don't!"

Actually, they're young and need more time, but he's REALLY happy with the taste at this time. So am I!


----------



## Khristyjeff

winemaker81 said:


> Update -- we bottled just short of 6 cases from each barrel. I told my son the wines need another year in the bottle (16 months old currently), and he looked me in the eye and said, "NO, they don't!"
> 
> Actually, they're young and need more time, but he's REALLY happy with the taste at this time. So am I!


We just tasted a 9 month old RJS Amaroné Classico and it was really good. Kind of on the fruity side still. I told my wife we may want to drink a big bottle soon and save the mini taster bottles for the 1 year mark and later as my other Amaroné took a turn during that period that was less desirable to us before becoming fantastic. Is this common?


----------



## BigDaveK

sour_grapes said:


> I do agree that the late 20th century saw incredible leaps. We can agree to disagree on the 21st. I fail to see evidence of this "coasting" of which you speak.


Perhaps "coasting" was a pure word choice. Maybe "consolidation and gestation" would be better. Wonderful advances are made but they're based on discoveries of the leap phase. Then the "consolidation and gestation" phase leads to the next leap phase. Over time the interval between leaps decreases - centuries become decades.


----------



## winemaker81

Khristyjeff said:


> We just tasted a 9 month old RJS Amaroné Classico and it was really good. Kind of on the fruity side still. I told my wife we may want to drink a big bottle soon and save the mini taster bottles for the 1 year mark and later as my other Amaroné took a turn during that period that was less desirable to us before becoming fantastic. Is this common?


Wine is complex and it goes through a variety of changes throughout its lifecycle. A good illustration is my *oak stix experiment* -- read the tasting notes to see how the wines changed dramatically from month to month, going up and down.

At 9 months, I'd probably be thinking of bottling the Amarone, not drinking it. When I think of Amarone, I think of a heavier red that needs more time. However, keep in mind that this is my opinion -- if you are happy drinking the wine, do it. No one else's opinions matter.

You got me ruminating on how hard winemaking is for beginners. Beginners at any endeavor want clear instructions, and most things in winemaking are judged on the situation. This is no doubt one reason kits are popular -- follow the instructions and produce a good result. When a fermentation question is asked here, the response is typically, "trust your hydrometer, it will tell you when fermentation is done." This produces a lot of nervous questions from beginners, for reasons I understand.

Same for aging -- "until the wine is ready" isn't all that useful, is it? Which is a major reason why I suggest sampling a bottle every few months and recording impressions. Having strangers on the net tell you to age your wine will have far less impact than reading your notes from a year's span, and seeing how _your_ impressions changed during that time.


----------



## ChuckD

I spent about five hours cutting the joinery in this beam for my timber frame woodshed. It’s probably been 20 years since I did any timber framing but I’m getting into the flow now!


----------



## crushday

winemaker81 said:


> Internet Explorer needed to have a stake driven through its heart, the mouth filled with holy wafers and garlic (posterior orifice as well!), sprinkled with holy water, beheaded, and burned to ashes. Plus anything else you'd do to keep a vampire from rising.


Wow. Maybe you’ve watched too many horror movies! Lol…


----------



## jswordy

ChuckD said:


> I spent about five hours cutting the joinery in this beam for my timber frame woodshed. It’s probably been 20 years since I did any timber framing but I’m getting into the flow now!
> View attachment 84854



That is some genuine craftsmanship.


----------



## winemaker81

crushday said:


> Wow. Maybe you’ve watched too many horror movies! Lol…


Horror and Internet Explorer are good buddies, so the same treatment is necessary.


----------



## ChuckD

jswordy said:


> That is some genuine craftsmanship.


Thanks. The scale is intimidating but it’s just basic joinery. I’ve spent too much time this winter sitting on my a$$ and it feels good to have another project to keep Me busy while the wines are aging.


----------



## jswordy

ChuckD said:


> Thanks. The scale is intimidating but it’s just basic joinery. I’ve spent too much time this winter sitting on my a$$ and it feels good to have another project to keep Me busy while the wines are aging.



Yeah, well, I am looking at your mortises and they look very, very well done. Really looks good. Did you laminate the beam, too? (It looks laminated to me).

I would really like to do something along those lines to build a gazebo-like structure in the yard, but it won't be true mortise and tenon, it'll be that fake kind that looks like it. You know, lag bolt and PT.  I want a hot tub out there something fierce, but I won't set it out in the Southern sun, no sir. That sun is amazing. It will destroy a 30-year shingle in 15. That's why my house is metal roofed now.


----------



## ChuckD

jswordy said:


> Yeah, well, I am looking at your mortises and they look very, very well done. Really looks good. Did you laminate the beam, too? (It looks laminated to me).
> 
> I would really like to do something along those lines to build a gazebo-like structure in the yard, but it won't be true mortise and tenon, it'll be that fake kind that looks like it. You know, lag bolt and PT.  I want a hot tub out there something fierce, but I won't set it out in the Southern sun, no sir. That sun is amazing. It will destroy a 30-year shingle in 15. That's why my house is metal roofed now.


The timber’s are solid ash. The one in the picture is an 8x10. I harvested them on my property and had a sawyer cut them up here. 

When I retire, in a few years lord willing, I want to build a timber frame pavilion by the new vineyard. Complete with outdoor fireplace and pizza oven. On the cheap of course, using timber’s and stone from the homestead. Should keep me busy for at least a year.


----------



## Kraffty

Brought back from California yesterday 4 bags of large oranges from my mom's house. Big, juicy and sweet. Zested about 30 for 1500ml of base for Orange-cello. Juiced for 1-1/2 gallons of really nice Orange juice. We'll see how it turns out in a week or so.


----------



## ChuckD

The timber framing is coming along nicely. I’m working on the top plates now. Each half is 20 feet long and joins eight other pieces. they are joined with a scarf Joint with two tenons (shown). It took me almost two hours to lay out the joinery and six to cut the whole timber. With these you measure 5x before cutting. I don’t have many spares.


----------



## Jovimaple

Bottled 2 FWK Frutta kits yesterday and a 6 gallon batch of Skeeter Pee today. Now all I have left to bottle is a 2 gallon batch of tomato wine.

So I started an Orchard Breezin' Wild Watermelon kit - I added 3 cups of sugar to raise the s.g. from wine cooler territory to wine abv, and also shorted the water to just over 5 gallons. I did the same with the Orchard Breezin' Peach Perfection kit last summer and it was a favorite of my friends. I am hoping I get good results with the watermelon kit.


----------



## winemaker81

I started 7 gallons of Elderberry and a 3 gallon Global Vintner Chocolate-Raspberry port wine, and have plans to start a gallon of coffee melomel.


----------



## mainshipfred

ChuckD said:


> The timber framing is coming along nicely. I’m working on the top plates now. Each half is 20 feet long and joins eight other pieces. they are joined with a scarf Joint with two tenons (shown). It took me almost two hours to lay out the joinery and six to cut the whole timber. With these you measure 5x before cutting. I don’t have many spares.
> View attachment 85700



Very impressive!


----------



## Khristyjeff

@Jovimaple Which Frutta kits did you do? We did the blackberry and it tastes fantastic (to us).


----------



## Khristyjeff

winemaker81 said:


> I started 7 gallons of Elderberry and a 3 gallon Global Vintner Chocolate-Raspberry port wine, and have plans to start a gallon of coffee melomel.


I know very little about Elderberry. Do you buy juice or do you get fruit or??? Kind of on my bucket list.


----------



## ChuckD

mainshipfred said:


> Very impressive!


Thanks. This project was just what I needed. I’ve spent way too much time sitting on my A$$ since the pandemic started and wine making only fills so much time. Now spring is almost here… and gardening . Before long I’ll be too busy.


----------



## Jovimaple

Khristyjeff said:


> @Jovimaple Which Frutta kits did you do? We did the blackberry and it tastes fantastic (to us).


I did blackberry and strawberry. So good!


----------



## Rice_Guy

Filtering strawberry rhubarb, it was impressive what a #3 pad does on yeast cells.


Will have to decide what goes into 2022 contest by the end of the month. , , ,


----------



## toadie

That's a nice looking replacement knob!


----------



## Khristyjeff

Rice_Guy said:


> Filtering strawberry rhubarb, it was impressive what a #3 pad does on yeast cells.
> View attachment 85752
> 
> Will have to decide what goes into 2022 contest by the end of the month. , , ,


That looks good. I'm trying to work up the nerve to start my first ever rhubarb wine from scratch. Funny thing is that I started this hobby saying rhubarb would be my first wine since we grow a lot of it. Now it waits in the freezer with a new crop ready to emerge shortly.


----------



## toadie

Rhubarb is the best! I'm going to "polish" some with my (new to me) buon vino this weekend. I also made a couple of bottles of sparkling with the surplus last racking. Looking forward to trying those later this summer. I'm hoping to polish the rhubarb and my first ever super inky cab with the same filter pads but really don't know if that is a good idea.


----------



## Khristyjeff

toadie said:


> Rhubarb is the best! I'm going to "polish" some with my (new to me) buon vino this weekend. I also made a couple of bottles of sparkling with the surplus last racking. Looking forward to trying those later this summer. I'm hoping to polish the rhubarb and my first ever super inky cab with the same filter pads but really don't know if that is a good idea.


Thanks for your input. There are a number of people on this forum who are known rhubarb wine people, but you are a new one to me. Sparkling rhubarb. . . never even thought of that. Glad you chimed in!


----------



## winemaker81

Khristyjeff said:


> I know very little about Elderberry. Do you buy juice or do you get fruit or??? Kind of on my bucket list.


In the distant past we had bushes on our property so I made fresh. This time and a few years ago I purchased Vintners Best concentrate. Note that this is not the best concentrate, as the first ingredient on the label is "apple juice". However, my last batch was VERY well liked (all gone now), a gallon was in stock last Saturday, so I purchased another gallon. The last wine was quite drinkable at the year mark, and that's fine with me. If I can locate fresh elderberries I'll make a heavy duty one.

My notes are not yet up-to-date, but if you're interested in following progress, here's the link:






2022 Elderberry – Bryan's Wine & Beer Making Site







wine.bkfazekas.com







Khristyjeff said:


> That looks good. I'm trying to work up the nerve to start my first ever rhubarb wine from scratch. Funny thing is that I started this hobby saying rhubarb would be my first wine since we grow a lot of it. Now it waits in the freezer with a new crop ready to emerge shortly.


Rhubarb was my first wine. I followed a recipe found in a newspaper, and the result contained alcohol.  

You can get good recipes from folks here.


----------



## BigDaveK

Rhubarb is on the top of my list this year. I can't wait! I started this hobby too late last year. Half my rhubarb was made into catsup.


----------



## winemaker81

BigDaveK said:


> Rhubarb is on the top of my list this year. I can't wait! I started this hobby too late last year. Half my rhubarb was made into catsup.


My first thought was, "what does catsup wine taste like?"


----------



## ChuckD

winemaker81 said:


> I followed a recipe found in a newspaper, and the result contained alcohol.


High praise indeed . I think I’ve tasted that one


----------



## Rice_Guy

toadie said:


> That's a nice looking replacement knob!




gosh @toadie i would have thought you would pick up on the C clamp and U channel  The C clamp even got paint. ,,> filtering rhubarb tonight.<


somehow I don’t like leakage and the extra support manages it.


----------



## BigDaveK

winemaker81 said:


> My first thought was, "what does catsup wine taste like?"


I know! Since I started this hobby I'm asking that question about EVERYTHING!


----------



## winemaker81

BigDaveK said:


> I know! Since I started this hobby I'm asking that question about EVERYTHING!


Make a gallon of catsup wine ... you'll learn to stop asking!


----------



## winemaker81

@Khristyjeff, my Elderberry is in progress. I inoculated last night, and it's showing hints of activity, so I'm off to a good start. The recipe I made up has pretty much the kitchen sink in it.


----------



## BigDaveK

winemaker81 said:


> Make a gallon of catsup wine ... you'll learn to stop asking!


Maybe.
Maybe not.
I've read about jelly/jam wine. I still have an assortment on my canning shelf. Hmmmm......


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

BigDaveK said:


> Rhubarb is on the top of my list this year. I can't wait! I started this hobby too late last year. Half my rhubarb was made into catsup.


Big Dave K says… anybody got a recipe for dirt wine ?


----------



## winemaker81

FlamingoEmporium said:


> anybody got a recipe for dirt wine ?


It's best to not ask that question, as I'm sure someone has tried it ....


----------



## JustJoe

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Big Dave K says… anybody got a recipe for dirt wine ?


I made some chokecherry wine that tasted like dirt. Is that close enough?


----------



## BigDaveK

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Big Dave K says… anybody got a recipe for dirt wine ?


Well, I make compost tea! Hm, dirt wine? Why didn't *I* think of that?


----------



## Khristyjeff

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Big Dave K says… anybody got a recipe for dirt wine ?


My candidate to acquire the taste of dirt would be beets. Also, I recall reading about a group of people from either Mississippi or Louisiana who ate dirt regularly. They could be a good resource.


----------



## Sage

Bottled the '20 crop. "Testing" says 3 out of 4 ain't bad!


----------



## ChuckD

Today I’m helping dad cook maple syrup



Like winemaking, syrup making can be as primitive or sophisticated as you want to make it. Dad leans towards the primitive. Wood fired and God help all the little critters that fall in the batch. We joke that’s where all the flavor comes from anyways. And I swear you can taste the difference between wood fired and reverse osmosis then propane fired like commercial producers use.


----------



## winemaker81

Drove home from N Myrtle Beach, went grocery shopping, then racked Chocolate/Raspberry Port and Elderberry. Managed to *completely *munge the last bit of elderberry, so I poured it into a 4 liter jug and a beer bottle. These will go in the fridge to clear. The 4 liter has been setting for 20 minutes and the top 2" are starting to clear.

The green demijohn visible to the left is pretty. The jug, not so much .....


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ChuckD said:


> Today I’m helping dad cook maple syrup
> 
> View attachment 86154
> 
> Like winemaking, syrup making can be as primitive or sophisticated as you want to make it. Dad leans towards the primitive. Wood fired and God help all the little critters that fall in the batch. We joke that’s where all the flavor comes from anyways. And I swear you can taste the difference between wood fired and reverse osmosis then propane fired like commercial producers use.


And boil, and boil and boil, so who gets up at 3am to stoke the fire ?


----------



## ChuckD

when I was living at home I did. Dad cooks dawn to 11:00 or so then starts again in the morning. He’s retired so he has nothing but time. When I retire I’ll start cooking at my place.


----------



## winemaker81

ChuckD said:


> when I was living at home I did. Dad cooks dawn to 11:00 or so then starts again in the morning. He’s retired so he has nothing but time. When I retire I’ll start cooking at my place.


The house I grew up in was built in 1875, and when my parents purchased it in 1953, it had no ductwork -- only a coal furnace in the cellar. My dad installed an oil furnace and ductwork, that did not cover the entire house. We had a Kerosun in our kitchen, with a 3 gallon teapot full of water on top, that provided humidity. Without it, the air was very dry. 

When sap was running my dad tapped a tree or two, and kept the teapot full of sap, until it got thick. He boiled the last hour on the stove. We didn't make a lot of syrup, maybe a gallon or two a year, but after they sold that place and stopped making syrup, it took 12 years to use it all up.


----------



## mainshipfred

Had a real nice visit from @Rice_Guy and Mrs. Riceguy today. Actually got 2 more bottles I forgot to put in the pic.


----------



## Rice_Guy

. . . . _and @mainshipfred has made some *knock your sox off* peach wine, , , *WOW!*

_



mainshipfred said:


> I recently received a notice a peach farmer near Gettysburg has an over abundance of peaches and are selling them for $5.00 a basket of 25-28 lbs. I put an order in for 12 baskets. I never made that much before but I also can't seem to ever make too much peach.


----------



## ibglowin

Cranking up some tunes........


----------



## mainshipfred

Not today, yesterday I bit the bullet and ordered my spring grapes. I was debating whether to get them or not but I missed last year. It's nice they opened a location 90 minutes away, their other location was 3 hours easy and probably $30.00 in tolls. Ordered 10 half lugs of Chilean Cab Sauv and 8 Pinot Noir.


----------



## Boatboy24

mainshipfred said:


> Not today, yesterday I bit the bullet and ordered my spring grapes. I was debating whether to get them or not but I missed last year. It's nice they opened a location 90 minutes away, their other location was 3 hours easy and probably $30.00 in tolls. Ordered 10 half lugs of Chilean Cab Sauv and 8 Pinot Noir.



You referring to Gino's Fred? Heck, I drove by there today - we were in Williamsburg.


----------



## Khristyjeff

ibglowin said:


> Cranking up some tunes........
> 
> View attachment 86700


Timeless.


----------



## mainshipfred

Boatboy24 said:


> You referring to Gino's Fred? Heck, I drove by there today - we were in Williamsburg.



Yes, I'm not sure of the cut off for ordering, I think I just made it. The grapes are due sometime in May. If you wanted to try you have to call the New Jersey location.


----------



## winemaker81

mainshipfred said:


> It's nice they opened a location 90 minutes away, their other location was 3 hours easy and probably $30.00 in tolls.


Richmond? I was going to order juice last fall, but timing was messed up.


----------



## mainshipfred

winemaker81 said:


> Richmond? I was going to order juice last fall, but timing was messed up.



Just North of Richmond, Ashland VA. If you want to order you may have to call today 609-561-8199.

Attached are the price lists.


----------



## RevA

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Big Dave K says… anybody got a recipe for dirt wine ?


Some beetroot wine have a very earthy flavor. So it might be considered dirt wine...


----------



## winemaker81

mainshipfred said:


> Just North of Richmond, Ashland VA. If you want to order you may have to call today 609-561-8199.


I have family in the Ashland/Mechanicville area, so I'm familiar with the area. Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## jswordy

Boatboy24 said:


> You referring to Gino's Fred? Heck, I drove by there today - we were in Williamsburg.



I used to live in Williamsburg.


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

Today I am planting 10, 6' tall Macadamia trees.


----------



## bstnh1

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> Today I am planting 10, 6' tall Macadamia trees.


*That's nuts!*


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

bstnh1 said:


> *That's nuts!*


I hope so!

They have a few on them already. I grew them in pots from 18" air-layerd plants I got almost 3 years ago. The squirrels dont seem to touch them, I think they are too hard for them. If you have ever seen them in the shell, you'll know why. They are bulletproof. A standard nutcracker wont open them. You need a hammer, a vice, large vice-grips, or a grape crusher type device made out of cast iron. The shell is a bit over 1/8th thick and hard as a rock and perfectly round.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> I hope so!
> 
> They have a few on them already. I grew them in pots from 18" air-layerd plants I got almost 3 years ago. The squirrels dont seem to touch them, I think they are too hard for them. If you have ever seen them in the shell, you'll know why. They are bulletproof. A standard nutcracker wont open them. You need a hammer, a vice, large vice-grips, or a grape crusher type device made out of cast iron. The shell is a bit over 1/8th thick and hard as a rock and perfectly round.


Actually squirrels do chew right through them.
just got this when I broke my other hand screw vise type cracker. Works great


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Actually squirrels do chew right through them.
> just got this when I broke my other hand screw vise type cracker. Works great
> View attachment 86802
> View attachment 86803


Mine must be lazy from all the peanuts they get.

Where did you get that cracker?


----------



## winemaker81

I replaced our mailbox and post after 27 years of service! Both took a lot of abuse -- less than a month after moving in (we were the first house in the subdivision), a service truck backed into our mailbox, which was a Rubbermaid wide box. It broke the hinge, which I repaired using a screw and the lid from a soup can. The post was pretty badly crunched a few times, and I used exterior grade glue, C-clamps, and long screws to put it back together.

A few weeks back the Mrs & I realized the mailbox and post badly needed replacement, so we bought new and stained the post. Today was the transition.




The Mrs was surprised at how quickly I put the new post in -- the hole was already there. That was easy!

Screwing in 4 screws inside the box? Not so much. That took more effort than everything else put together, due to lack of leverage. This handy tool, a rachet screwdriver, made things possible! I visualize using a short screwdriver and shudder .....


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> Mine must be lazy from all the peanuts they get.
> 
> Where did you get that cracker?


Amazon. From 26 to 32 $ it works well. Nut stays in one piece. 
search for macadamia nut cracker lever


----------



## mainshipfred

winemaker81 said:


> I have family in the Ashland/Mechanicville area, so I'm familiar with the area. Thanks for the head's up!



Were you able to place an order?


----------



## winemaker81

mainshipfred said:


> Were you able to place an order?


I didn't try. I have 2 FWK arriving today, and don't have room for more. I may save room for Pinotage next year -- I've made kits that came out really good, and would like to try grapes.

For next fall, I'm keeping my options open. The local purchasing group has limited options, as we get a single order that appears to be based around Cabernet Sauvignon and Merlot, so we get what's available at that time. Last year the season was unusual and we had access to additional grapes, including Grenache and Italian varietals -- all of which Gino Pinto sells. If the same happens this year, great. If not, I'm considering purchasing mostly through the local group, but picking up a few spare lugs from GP.

There's also juice -- in the past we had to group purchase 50 gallon barrels, which has the drawback that if there aren't enough people to split the barrel, we don't get it. This last fall limited juice buckets were available, which was nice. GP has a larger selection, including Verdicchio, which I made as a kit. If I do nothing else, I'm likely to pick up a few white buckets.


----------



## mainshipfred

winemaker81 said:


> I didn't try. I have 2 FWK arriving today, and don't have room for more. I may save room for Pinotage next year -- I've made kits that came out really good, and would like to try grapes.
> 
> For next fall, I'm keeping my options open. The local purchasing group has limited options, as we get a single order that appears to be based around Cabernet Sauvignon and Merlot, so we get what's available at that time. Last year the season was unusual and we had access to additional grapes, including Grenache and Italian varietals -- all of which Gino Pinto sells. If the same happens this year, great. If not, I'm considering purchasing mostly through the local group, but picking up a few spare lugs from GP.
> 
> There's also juice -- in the past we had to group purchase 50 gallon barrels, which has the drawback that if there aren't enough people to split the barrel, we don't get it. This last fall limited juice buckets were available, which was nice. GP has a larger selection, including Verdicchio, which I made as a kit. If I do nothing else, I'm likely to pick up a few white buckets.



I was hoping you did, it would have given us a chance to meet


----------



## winemaker81

mainshipfred said:


> I was hoping you did, it would have given us a chance to meet


My brother and I are trying to get together -- being 5.5 hours apart and having busy schedules makes it challenging. Next time I'm going to be in NVA, I'll ping you.


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin

Today is concrete forming day, going to pour a new pad for parking the farm equipment that will eventually get covered. Lots of rebar that has to get tied, I can't do a regular slab with mesh, the backhoe and tractor is too heavy.... Which means I'll be bent over half the day so tomorrow is REALLY going to suck. God I was I was 35 again...


----------



## winemaker81

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> God I was I was 35 again...


YUP!!!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

winemaker81 said:


> YUP!!!





Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> Today is concrete forming day, going to pour a new pad for parking the farm equipment that will eventually get covered. Lots of rebar that has to get tied, I can't do a regular slab with mesh, the backhoe and tractor is too heavy.... Which means I'll be bent over half the day so tomorrow is REALLY going to suck. God I was I was 35 again...


I wish I was 50 again


----------



## Boatboy24

winemaker81 said:


> I replaced our mailbox and post after 27 years of service! Both took a lot of abuse -- less than a month after moving in (we were the first house in the subdivision), a service truck backed into our mailbox, which was a Rubbermaid wide box. It broke the hinge, which I repaired using a screw and the lid from a soup can. The post was pretty badly crunched a few times, and I used exterior grade glue, C-clamps, and long screws to put it back together.
> 
> A few weeks back the Mrs & I realized the mailbox and post badly needed replacement, so we bought new and stained the post. Today was the transition.
> 
> View attachment 86807
> 
> 
> The Mrs was surprised at how quickly I put the new post in -- the hole was already there. That was easy!
> 
> Screwing in 4 screws inside the box? Not so much. That took more effort than everything else put together, due to lack of leverage. This handy tool, a rachet screwdriver, made things possible! I visualize using a short screwdriver and shudder .....
> 
> View attachment 86808



Looks nice! Ours is in need of some TLC and I'm thinking of replacing with powder coated aluminum or the Trex-like stuff so I never have to worry about it again.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks nice! Ours is in need of some TLC and I'm thinking of replacing with powder coated aluminum or the Trex-like stuff so I never have to worry about it again.


At least down here i don’t have to worry about the snow plow taking it down.
happened 3 times in NY. And one time on the way back down the road he ran right over it.

theres a guy on Sanibel who has a 4 ft tall flamingo mailbox. He wouldn’t sell it.


----------



## winemaker81

Boatboy24 said:


> Looks nice! Ours is in need of some TLC and I'm thinking of replacing with powder coated aluminum or the Trex-like stuff so I never have to worry about it again.


We got 27 years out of the first one ... I'm not worried about replacing this one!  

I don't expect this one to last the way the Rubbermaid did. It's beat looking (spend 27 years in the NC summer sun and no one will look all that good!), but still is fully functional.




The rough looking edges are actually yellow pine pollen.


----------



## Rocky

Getting some more replacement parts for the aging bod. I had my #6 (Canine, upper right) pulled today in preparation for an implant. It was resorbing and broke up when the dentist tried to remove it. Some extra drilling and pulling and the little guy gave up the ghost. I have a temporary tooth (called a "Sunday" tooth, because one only wears it to church). I have to wait 8 weeks into early June for the bone to become more receptive to the implant. Amazing what you can still get for $6000 these days.

And, hey, I didn't even cry!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Rocky said:


> Getting some more replacement parts for the aging bod. I had my #6 (Canine, upper right) pulled today in preparation for an implant. It was resorbing and broke up when the dentist tried to remove it. Some extra drilling and pulling and the little guy gave up the ghost. I have a temporary tooth (called a "Sunday" tooth, because one only wears it to church). I have to wait 8 weeks into early June for the bone to become more receptive to the implant. Amazing what you can still get for $6000 these days.
> 
> And, hey, I didn't even cry!


And, hey, I didn't even cry! 
So what flavor lollipop did they give you ?


----------



## Rocky

Darrell Hawley said:


> And, hey, I didn't even cry!
> So what flavor lollipop did they give you ?


Darrell, what was even more amusing today was that while he was banging away, drilling and tugging on the tooth, I was actually trying to suppress a laugh. My mind had run to another incident I had with a dentist and was having a tooth filled. In that instance, while the dentist was working, the dental assistant said, "Oops!" and that cracked me up. I started to laugh because I thought to myself, 'That is the last thing one wants to hear when undergoing a medical procedure.'


----------



## bstnh1

Rocky said:


> Getting some more replacement parts for the aging bod. I had my #6 (Canine, upper right) pulled today in preparation for an implant. It was resorbing and broke up when the dentist tried to remove it. Some extra drilling and pulling and the little guy gave up the ghost. I have a temporary tooth (called a "Sunday" tooth, because one only wears it to church). I have to wait 8 weeks into early June for the bone to become more receptive to the implant. Amazing what you can still get for $6000 these days.
> 
> And, hey, I didn't even cry!


Sounds like a real fun experience!!


----------



## ChuckD

We did most of the family Easter stuff yesterday so I got some workshop time today. I finished up a rafter pair and needed to see if they fit so my son-in-law and a few others came over and we laid out two top plates to see if they fit. I was very relieved that they did… only six more rafter pairs and five floor joists to go.


----------



## Old Corker

I’ve been working on a riding arena for my wife over the last 2-3 months. Today I set the last RR tie and drove the last rebar pin. ~100 ties all in many being cut to form the radiused corners. Trying to change the existing 6% slope to 1-2%. Next phase is to finish the grading, removing the topsoil and preparing to import the base, topping and sand. The end is finally in site.


----------



## mainshipfred

Cleaning up after bottling about 320 bottles yesterday with my son and 2 friends from Pittsburgh. Close to 3 times more than I ever bottled at one time. Thanks @Boatboy24 for loaning me your AIO. The second pump made it go a lot faster. Still have about the same amount of 2020s to go but they aren't blended yet.


----------



## Khristyjeff

Yesterday, we spent a beautiful day at Wrigley Field. They snapped a losing streak and beat the Pirates 21-0. Apparently that was the most runs scored in franchise history (since 1900-ish). Maybe you can tell from the photo that we were in the 3rd deck seating, but from there we could see Lake Michigan in the background. Win or lose, for us, any game at Wrigley is just a blast!


----------



## cmason1957

Had both my daughters, their husband's and children over for late Easter. The youngest grandson and I got some good Cars 3 watching in, he usually doesn't stop moving.


----------



## tullamore

cmason1957 said:


> Had both my daughters, their husband's and children over for late Easter. The youngest grandson and I got some good Cars 3 watching in, he usually doesn't stop moving.
> 
> View attachment 87495
> View attachment 87496


nothing like family - beautiful!
how was your brisket?
i think i see a pic on the wall when the Blues won the Cup?


----------



## cmason1957

tullamore said:


> nothing like family - beautiful!
> how was your brisket?
> i think i see a pic on the wall when the Blues won the Cup?



Certainly nothing better than family.

Picture on wall is from when the Blues won the cup. One of my son-in-law is a policeman in St. Louis, he used to do security for the Blues on the side, so it's signed by several of the players. On the opposite wall is a picture of where the Blues played for years, called the Arena. 

The brisket was wonderful. I didn't get a picture of it all cut up. Simple rub of salt and pepper. Smoked at 240F and in one of the fastest smokes for a 14 pound brisket, I started it at 8am and it hit internal of 205F at 2pm. It was one of the best brisket I have ever done.


----------



## Kraffty

Yesterday the Verde Valley Wine festival was held for the first time in Cottonwood AZ. We went down around 1:00 and it was packed. It was held in a small park downtown and I believe they underestimated the crowd turnout. I couldn't even begin to guess at how many people attended but it definitely needs to move to a bigger park. It only ran from 12 to 5 and maybe running it later into the evening would help because of heat and lack of shade. Enough constructive criticism comments, we tasted wines from 5 of the local wineries, bought a couple of bottles that also included a complimentary 5 flight tasting at Oak Creek Winery and nice ball cap for Lori. We ran into our neighbor Scott and hung out and tried to stay cool for a bit before leaving after only a couple of hours.
I'm thinking next year going again but springing for the VIP passes that give you a total of 10 vs 8 tastings, gets you in an hour before general admission and access to a large tent with tables and chairs that would really make it more enjoyable.


----------



## ChuckD

The timber frame is coming along. I have 15 smaller timber’s left. Primarily rafters and floor joists. Looking at late June for the raising!


This is a rafter… the notch engages in a matching pocket on the top plate.


----------



## ibglowin

Made the 3 hour drive up from LA yesterday and stopped for quick bite of lunch in that other Los Alamos town. LOL Then it was straight to SLO for the first winery Spring allocation pickup at Tolosa. They produce mostly high end Pinot's and Chard's. Last Fall our server told us his step daughter actually lives in "our" Los Alamos and her and her husband run the local bike shop in town so that was a crazy coincidence. We had an amazing 2 hour tasting. "Mike" our server from last Fall waited on us again this time and he pulled out all the stops for us pouring lots of things not on the regular tasting menu as well as several wines from their sister winery "Perinet" which is located in Priorat region of Spain. We were comped a nice charcuterie board by the winery/server and in exchange we easily brought home not only our Spring allocation but also a few bottles of Pinot from Carneros (Napa) as well as some Perinet Grenache......... All in all a fantastic afternoon. After that we drove up to Paso and checked into our hotel and then hit one of our favorite tap rooms. Firestone Walker for a bite to eat before calling it a day.


----------



## Kraffty

ibglowin said:


> Made the 3 hour drive up from LA yesterday and stopped for quick bite of lunch in that other Los Alamos town. LOL Then it was straight to SLO for the first winery Spring allocation pickup at Tolosa. They produce mostly high end Pinot's and Chard's. Last Fall our server told us his step daughter actually lives in "our" Los Alamos and her and her husband run the local bike shop in town so that was a crazy coincidence. We had an amazing 2 hour tasting. "Mike" our server from last Fall waited on us again this time and he pulled out all the stops for us pouring lots of things not on the regular tasting menu as well as several wines from their sister winery "Perinet" which is located in Priorat region of Spain. We were comped a nice charcuterie board by the winery/server and in exchange we easily brought home not only our Spring allocation but also a few bottles of Pinot from Carneros (Napa) as well as some Perinet Grenache......... All in all a fantastic afternoon. After that we drove up to Paso and checked into our hotel and then hit one of our favorite tap rooms. Firestone Walker for a bite to eat before calling it a day.
> 
> Looks like beautiful weather too. We're heading west to the SG valley tomorrow, Covina to be exact, for a couple of days then blasting back on the 40 Sunday morn.
> Do you make it in one day or two usually?


----------



## ibglowin

Heading back to the "old stomping grounds" eh?

We usually are like a horse headed to the barn as they say both ways due to the fact that we have 2 dogs that require care and feeding while we are gone. One of these days we would love to coordinate a meet and greet with you guys and tour the Verde Valley. Still look at houses in the Prescott Valley region on Zillow with thoughts of moving closer to the kids and grandkids perhaps one day but for now just being a bit of a "lookey lou" at the area. I really like our place and its hard to think about moving my cellar at some point down the road. But guess it could be done if need be.

We made the "California trip" this time in one day, 13 hours even door to door. 882 miles.  




Kraffty said:


> Looks like beautiful weather too. We're heading west to the SG valley tomorrow, Covina to be exact, for a couple of days then blasting back on the 40 Sunday morn.
> Do you make it in one day or two usually?


----------



## ibglowin

Day 2 of our semiannual "Tour de Paso" and as usual the words "I think were gonna need a bigger boat" come to mind..... As well as "these wines are all so good........"

1st stop, Turtle Rock in Tin City. The winemaker is the assistant winemaker for Saxum and he sources his grapes from the same Estate vineyards......... Saxum wait list currently averages 8 years.










Next up was Denner. Tasted here last Fall and were gobsmacked. Brought our BFF's this time and they were as well. Not a dud in the tasting flight.


----------



## ibglowin

Last up for the day was a new winery Epoch (pronounced Epic). They took over a 100+ year old winery (York Mountain Winery) and completely remodeled the old winery turning it into a new and beautiful tasting room but kept much of the old look and feel. These wines are HUGE. Built for long term aging for sure. Picked up my Spring allocation and a couple other bottles including.......... A growler of Grenache! We can bring it back and refill it for ~$20 a bottle. I plan on taking it home and transferring it to regular wine bottles and corking it to keep it minty fresh!


----------



## ibglowin

Yesterday's last stop before heading out of town and back to Los Angeles/Burbank. 1030AM tasting and Spring allocation pickup at Adelaida. You can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning they say!


----------



## Kraffty

That's a seriously beautiful group of wineries. Are you towing a trailer to get that haul home with?


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks Mike! 

I think we will have ~4 cases total in back of the CRV this trip. Only half that is ours! LOL Our BFF's flew in/out of BUR otherwise it would be a tight squeeze with suitcases as well. 

We can average close to 35MPG in the CRV at highway speeds. Paid $4.56/gal at Costco the other day and $5.49/gal in Paso. Over $6 at many places.........



Kraffty said:


> That's a seriously beautiful group of wineries. Are you towing a trailer to get that haul home with?


----------



## winemaker81

Mrs WM81 and I vacationed in Savannah last week, and among the sights we saw were the Prohibition Museum, which displays artifacts leading up to and during the American Prohibition of 1920 to 1933.

What really amazed me was the way folks got around it. These two signs describe ingenuity.


----------



## cmason1957

winemaker81 said:


> Mrs WM81 and I vacationed in Savannah last week, and among the sights we saw were the Prohibition Museum, which displays artifacts leading up to and during the American Prohibition of 1920 to 1933.
> 
> What really amazed me was the way folks got around it. These two signs describe ingenuity.
> 
> View attachment 88264
> 
> 
> View attachment 88265



I believe I will have some of that prescription this evening. It helps the arthritis.


----------



## tullamore

cmason1957 said:


> I believe I will have some of that prescription this evening. It helps the arthritis.


hey ur Blues are off to the next round
nicely done


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> I believe I will have some of that prescription this evening. It helps the arthritis.



Just whipped up an Old Fashioned. Feeling better already.


----------



## cmason1957

tullamore said:


> hey ur Blues are off to the next round
> nicely done



Colorado is going to be a tough series. Many experts have them as the favorites for the Cup. I expect it to be a 6 or 7 game series and no idea who will win it.


----------



## tullamore

cmason1957 said:


> Colorado is going to be a tough series. Many experts have them as the favorites for the Cup. I expect it to be a 6 or 7 game series and no idea who will win it.


as a long time Hawk fan - the Blues during our cup runs were a our arch rival 
i'm in the Blues corner - love to see them win another
will be great series


----------



## winemaker81

Drove home from Valdosta GA to Raleigh today via I-95 -- a typical 8 hour trip took 10 hours.

Why? 5 accidents in the first 25 miles of South Carolina. With the idiots on the road, we're very fortunate the carnage level wasn't 10 times that. Ron White is absolutely correct -- stupidity is unfixable and is fo' 'evah!

On the plus side, we were not participants in any of the accidents, our favorite pizza place had a sausage pie ready in 20 minutes, and my 2020 Meritage Plus goes GREAT with pizza!  

Wine makes everything better!


----------



## tullamore

winemaker81 said:


> Drove home from Valdosta GA to Raleigh today via I-95 -- a typical 8 hour trip took 10 hours.
> 
> Why? 5 accidents in the first 25 miles of South Carolina. With the idiots on the road, we're very fortunate the carnage level wasn't 10 times that. Ron White is absolutely correct -- stupidity is unfixable and is fo' 'evah!
> 
> On the plus side, we were not participants in any of the accidents, our favorite pizza place had a sausage pie ready in 20 minutes, and my 2020 Meritage Plus goes GREAT with pizza!
> 
> Wine makes everything better!


totally agree - wine makes everything everyday better
but - this is a big but - the sausage - chunks, or slices???
- the toppings on top of cheese or under the cheese???
ur answer is to a pizza owner(who owns few pizza joints) for many years - from Northern Ontario Canada - Itallian background


----------



## winemaker81

tullamore said:


> but - this is a big but - the sausage - chunks, or slices???


Slices. It's real sausage, not the garbage that chains sprinkle on what they call pizza. This is a non-chain parlor, owner is there every night.

It's not cheap, but it's worth the cost.


----------



## winemaker81

As they were growing up, I taught my sons how to do many things for themselves, sometimes as I was learning myself. It can be a huge money and time saver.

My son just purchased a house, and he laughed as the cable company charges $90 to setup the cable-modem and router. He did it himself in 5 minutes.

Saturday we installed drywall mounts for the shower rods (previous owner had friction rods), and replaced all exterior deadbolts and door knobs. It took us about an hour total.


----------



## cmason1957

Red Green : And men, remember, if the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy.


----------



## jswordy

Just finished writing a story on some research done for a conceptual long-distance spacecraft engine that uses Centrifugal Nuclear Thermal Propulsion. It's hot stuff!


----------



## bstnh1

jswordy said:


> Just finished writing a story on some research done for a conceptual long-distance spacecraft engine that uses Centrifugal Nuclear Thermal Propulsion. It's hot stuff!


And I bet it's an easy, relaxing read, eh?


----------



## jswordy

bstnh1 said:


> And I bet it's an easy, relaxing read, eh?



It does the job of making complex engineering into something regular folks who are interested can understand. Not yet released.


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> It does the job of making complex engineering into something regular folks who are interested can understand. Not yet released.



Understand or just get familar with, enough to say they are an EXPERT on the Internet??


----------



## ChuckD

cmason1957 said:


> Understand or just get familar with, enough to say they are an EXPERT on the Internet??


Is this a trick question? Obviously you only need an opinion and a computer to be an expert on the internet


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> Understand or just get familar with, enough to say they are an EXPERT on the Internet??



 Well, you know, if they do their "research" (which to them means that they look up a few other articles on the Web, LOL...), then they can be an official Net expert. You know the definition of expert? An "ex" is a has-been, and a "spurt" is a drip under pressure.


----------



## TurkeyHollow

cmason1957 said:


> Red Green : And men, remember, if the women don't find you handsome, they should at least find you handy.



“I'm a man, but I can change, if I have to......I guess.” RG


----------



## Steve Wargo

winemaker81 said:


> Mrs WM81 and I vacationed in Savannah last week, and among the sights we saw were the Prohibition Museum, which displays artifacts leading up to and during the American Prohibition of 1920 to 1933.
> 
> What really amazed me was the way folks got around it. These two signs describe ingenuity.
> 
> View attachment 88264
> 
> 
> View attachment 88265


I drink because of the all the health benefits it provides. Wine for longevity of life, Beer for nourishment, and vitamins , Whiskey for forgetfulness.


----------



## jswordy

Steve Wargo said:


> I drink because of the all the health benefits it provides. Wine for longevity of life, Beer for nourishment, and vitamins , Whiskey for forgetfulness.



RIGHT! I never liked liver anyway!


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> Slices. It's real sausage, not the garbage that chains sprinkle on what they call pizza. This is a non-chain parlor, owner is there every night.
> 
> It's not cheap, but it's worth the cost.



Frank's, my hometown place, is still owned by the founding family and was once ranked #7 in the country and was an originator of the style of pizza known as Quad-City Style. Walking in the joint is a trip back in time, as nothing int here is newer than the early '60s and the only accepted payment is CA$H. It is packed, every single day. The only way to get Frank's pizza is by going there, and people who have moved away devise elaborate schemes to get half-baked pies frozen somehow and transport them to their new homes states away. One guy lined the cargo area of a minivan with Styrofoam, laid dry ice in the bottom, and FILLED IT with half-baked pies to go to Texas, where a group of Frank's fans awaited the haul. Everything in the place and the building was paid for in the 1960s – it's a freaking gold mine. There is no other pizza that tastes like this – 100% made on the premises.


----------



## winemaker81

I tried cold brew coffee for the first time while in Valdosta visiting my son. We moved furniture from his apartment to his house, and stopped at a Starbucks as I wanted coffee. It was a hot day, hot work, so I tried a cold brew instead, and liked it. Too much sugar, but I can fix that when making my own.

So yesterday I made a quart of home brew. This afternoon I'll experiment with making a drink with it.

Once this batch is gone, I will make 1.5 quarts to use in a coffee mead, which I couldn't start as we were traveling frequently and I had other things interfere. My plan is use the 1.5 quarts cold brew in place of water, and add 2 cups of espresso. I expect to bottle as off-dry to semi-sweet, depending on how it tastes. This first batch will be 1 US gallon, as I'm not sure I want 3 or 5 gallons of it


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Yesterday, did a pork butt on the smoker. We like the smoke flavor so I use smaller pieces.
Cut the grass and finished all the work outside.


Today & rest of the long weekend. This is my spot, I not moving the whole weekend.


----------



## Boatboy24

Darrell Hawley said:


> Today & rest of the long weekend. This is my spot, I not moving the whole weekend.
> View attachment 88925



I wouldn't move from there either. Well, scratch that. I'd be closer to the water - it's a long cast from where you're sitting.


----------



## winemaker81

We were going to shovel mulch this morning, but the local place is closed for the holiday. I take this as a positive sign!!!


----------



## ChuckD

Right now I’m resting my sore back after raking out a small Corner of the vineyard and planting 26 more vines. Yesterday the grandsons helped Plant 6 apple trees.


----------



## ChuckD

Darrell Hawley said:


> Yesterday, did a pork butt on the smoker. We like the smoke flavor so I use smaller pieces.
> Cut the grass and finished all the work outside.
> View attachment 88924
> 
> Today & rest of the long weekend. This is my spot, I not moving the whole weekend.
> View attachment 88925


That’s a lot of open space between the house and the Water. Is that where the vineyard is going?


----------



## winemaker81

Mrs WM81 and I went kayaking. For me, the shoulders don't get tired, it's the stomach muscles -- paddling works the core.


----------



## Sage

Past couple of days.


----------



## jswordy

About to sit in on a series of TV interviews of a professor...


----------



## ceeaton

Working from home today. Yesterday afternoon my allergy cough had a tickle to it, so with 18 covid tests around the house, I decided to try one.




Kind of wishing I didn't! So far so good, feel good, a bit of a stuffy nose, and occasional cough and a sneeze or two. Just don't like being home, too many easy to reach food options! Trying not to drink beer during the week, this situation definitely makes that more difficult. Haven't cracked one yet, but a Sam Adams Boston Lager keeps whispering to me when I open the refridge door.


----------



## mainshipfred

Craig Craig Craig Craig, you there!


----------



## ceeaton

You made me use my bifocals...yeah I'm still here, and I'm not deaf, yet.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Working from home today. Yesterday afternoon my allergy cough had a tickle to it, so with 18 covid tests around the house, I decided to try one.
> 
> View attachment 89077
> 
> 
> Kind of wishing I didn't! So far so good, feel good, a bit of a stuffy nose, and occasional cough and a sneeze or two. Just don't like being home, too many easy to reach food options! Trying not to drink beer during the week, this situation definitely makes that more difficult. Haven't cracked one yet, but a Sam Adams Boston Lager keeps whispering to me when I open the refridge door.



Aww, Craig, sorry to hear that! Good luck, buddy!


----------



## jswordy

ceeaton said:


> You made me use my bifocals...yeah I'm still here, and I'm not deaf, yet.



My gosh, you're wearing a mask and everything!


----------



## Boatboy24

jswordy said:


> My gosh, you're wearing a mask and everything!



Yeah, but it's an Eagles mask, so...


----------



## cmason1957

Same thing happened to my wife about the weeks ago. Thankfully, it was a very short sickness for her, about three days and she was back to normal. I hope you have the same results.


----------



## Kraffty

Boatboy24 said:


> Yeah, but it's an Eagles mask, so...



... so it offers no defense????


----------



## ibglowin

Kraffty said:


> ... so it offers no defense????


----------



## crushday

Today I’m dressing 200 bottles of barrel aged ‘21 Cabernet Franc. I tasted it last week and it was getting too oaky so I decided to bottle.


----------



## ceeaton

cmason1957 said:


> Same thing happened to my wife about the weeks ago. Thankfully, it was a very short sickness for her, about three days and she was back to normal. I hope you have the same results.


My cough never really got worse today, so I think I'm heading up. Wifey had to drive into work to get the "official' test, she just found out it's positive (duh). She slept most of the day but is coming to life. Just tested youngest daughter, she gets allergy symptoms like I do. Negative for her, she'll have to try harder, lol.

We are all vaxxed and boosted, except for kids (not boosted yet, but they are healthy young adults). So I think that helped in this case, especially for an old curmudgeon like me!

Edit: almost forgot. Walked down to get the mail earlier since I sat for about 7 hours straight working. Neighbor looked at me and asked why we were both at home. I said we had a touch of the covid. She said "I want that version of it". We really aren't that sick at all. I've had worse colds.


----------



## Rice_Guy

ceeaton said:


> , feel good, a bit of a stuffy nose, and occasional cough and a sneeze or two.


Don't like the symptoms Craig. I have been coughing a month, stuffy and negative on the home test and a Walgreens two day test. , , , 56% of long covid are supposed to report a cough! I wonder and wonder on accuracy. , , , , The wife is retired starting today AND we are scheduled for a romantic Danube cruise in two weeks with a few extra days exploring lake Balaton wineries, , , , AND all this hinges on negative covid tests.


----------



## sour_grapes

Rice_Guy said:


> Don't like the symptoms Craig. I have been coughing a month, stuffy and negative on the home test and a Walgreens two day test. , , , 56% of long covid are supposed to report a cough! I wonder and wonder on accuracy. , , , , The wife is retired starting today AND we are scheduled for a romantic Danube cruise in two weeks with a few extra days exploring lake Balaton wineries, , , , AND all this hinges on negative covid tests.



Oh, good luck! Fingers crossed for the cruise.


----------



## ceeaton

Rice_Guy said:


> Don't like the symptoms Craig. I have been coughing a month, stuffy and negative on the home test and a Walgreens two day test. , , , 56% of long covid are supposed to report a cough! I wonder and wonder on accuracy. , , , , The wife is retired starting today AND we are scheduled for a romantic Danube cruise in two weeks with a few extra days exploring lake Balaton wineries, , , , AND all this hinges on negative covid tests.


Well, I take lisinopril for BP and it produces a cough in most people. Also have allergies.

The Siemens tests we just got from the gov't website seem pretty good so far. My wife and I tested positive, she backed hers up with a test from work so she could get the covid pay. Both kids who have tested so far are negative. Any way you can pay for an "early" lab test?

BTW, congrats on your wife's retirement! Also congrats you are both retired and want to go on a romantic cruise!


----------



## Rice_Guy

Celebrated the 50th anniversary of the Wisconsin Vinters which is the largest and second oldest wine maker club in the US. (_actually because covid the club is 52 YO). _


----------



## winemaker81

Writing blogs for my FWK Blackberry and Strawberry. When my son arrives, we're shoveling mulch ....


----------



## Old Corker

Spreading about 100 tons of DG in the arena today (and tomorrow). Unexpected thunderstorm this morning put a damper on the plan but I shall persist.


----------



## winemaker81

Old Corker said:


> Spreading about 100 tons of DG in the arena today (and tomorrow). Unexpected thunderstorm this morning put a damper on the plan but I shall persist.


That's a lot of shoveling!


----------



## Old Corker

winemaker81 said:


> That's a lot of shoveling!




My shovel


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Old Corker said:


> View attachment 89170
> 
> Spreading about 100 tons of DG in the arena today (and tomorrow). Unexpected thunderstorm this morning put a damper on the plan but I shall persist.


My back hurts just looking at it.

but I see you have shiny new shovel


----------



## Old Corker

FlamingoEmporium said:


> My back hurts just looking at it.
> 
> but I see you have shiny new shovel


That pic is 2 years old from the day it was delivered. Not as shiny now but it has saved my back many times


----------



## winemaker81

Old Corker said:


> My shovel


My shovel is a bit smaller, not as shiny, and (unfortunately) I'm the engine ....


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> My shovel is a bit smaller, not as shiny, and (unfortunately) I'm the engine ....


Keeps ya young! Right?


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Keeps ya young! Right?


At this moment my lower back does not feel all that young, and it's telling so in a rather strident voice!  

On the plus side, only the living feel pain or discomfort, so I'm not going to complain too loudly, as I can still shovel 4 yards of mulch. Plus Mrs. WM81 was VERY pleased when she came home, and making her smile is one of the perks of my life. 

She promised to hurt me later, AKA perform therapeutic massage. The difference between therapeutic and recreational massage is that recreational feels good while you're doing it, while therapeutic feels good after the sadistic therapist stops! 

All jokes aside, therapeutic massage is a good thing!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Time for some pulled pork. 1 pork shoulder(split) and 3 packages of country style ribs.
We really like the smoke flavor, so we use smaller pieces. Mix everything in and simmer on the stove
so it blends together. Missing in picture is the spice to bring in a little bite to it. And of course the beer
that someone was drinking as it was hard work.


----------



## winemaker81

Ya know how when young, ya look at older people who are living in a house that is 30 years out of fashion, and _swear _that will never be you?

If you're under 40, I have bad news ... it WILL be you, should you be fortunate to live long enough. I looked in the mirror recently and realized it was me.  

We have been "modernizing" the house for a few years. Today was the over-mirror light in the guest bath. We originally had a 3 bulb wood-faced bar light installed, and you can see the shape in the picture. Taking it off the wall was easy, and I was pleased that the electrician installed a box. [Some of what this guy did is scary, so when I open anything up, I have low expectations.]

Five minute installation, right? Nope. The box was oddly shaped and put in crooked, so I can to cut and file the baseplate to make a hole where there wasn't one -- it took an hour, but in the end it worked! Mrs. WM81 (my faithful go-fer) is highly pleased.




The light is installed, but we have some drywall patching to do, and Mrs WM81 will paint. Painting is her thing -- I offer feedback on colors, then get out of her way!

Originally we had the builder paint both bathrooms white, and we sponge painted the guest with grey and pink, and the master with grey and light blue. It was nice seeing them again. Current color is brown (hard to tell because of the light) and the new color is grey.


----------



## CheerfulHeart

Racked my Red and Blue Berry DB (cranberry and blueberry) today then made a big bowl of Loaded Baked Potato salad.


----------



## winemaker81

My son & I removed the old counter, and installed the new one. Disconnecting the plumbing was the hard part, as the original plumber used some type of putty on the joints, not Teflon tape. Fortunately, my son has helped me do things since he was old enough to hand me tools, so I had help in inventing new swear words.  

Watched a YouTube video on removing counters -- cut the caulk and pry gently. It worked!

We need to seal the counter, let it and caulk used to cement things in place, then plumb it. It looks like the drain lines up like the old one did, so I'll be able to re-use all parts. We'll find out what I get the drain in place.

Then we have some drywall patching -- none of the new fixtures line up with the old ones, so I have to punch out the old drywall anchors, patch, and install new ones.


----------



## ChuckD

I finally got back to the timber frame. I cut 45 large timbers by the end of March and only three since then! I had hoped to raise the building in June but between the vineyard, lawn, garden, and commitments out of which I cannot weasel, there just isn’t time. I’m shooting for September now.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> My son & I removed the old counter, and installed the new one. Disconnecting the plumbing was the hard part, as the original plumber used some type of putty on the joints, not Teflon tape. Fortunately, my son has helped me do things since he was old enough to hand me tools, so I had help in inventing new swear words.
> 
> Watched a YouTube video on removing counters -- cut the caulk and pry gently. It worked!
> 
> We need to seal the counter, let it and caulk used to cement things in place, then plumb it. It looks like the drain lines up like the old one did, so I'll be able to re-use all parts. We'll find out what I get the drain in place.
> 
> Then we have some drywall patching -- none of the new fixtures line up with the old ones, so I have to punch out the old drywall anchors, patch, and install new ones.
> 
> View attachment 90199


That's gonna look good. nice choice in counter!


----------



## vinny

ChuckD said:


> I finally got back to the timber frame. I cut 45 large timbers by the end of March and only three since then! I had hoped to raise the building in June but between the vineyard, lawn, garden, and commitments out of which I cannot weasel, there just isn’t time. I’m shooting for September now.
> View attachment 90210


Look at that floor! Was it a tree when you started?


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> That's gonna look good. nice choice in counter!


Thanks!

This is our second revamp of the bathrooms in 27 years. First time we went from the mid-90's faux-gold look to wood (as shown by the towel ring). (all cabinets in the house are stained oak). The old counter was cultured marble (pink), and it shows the wear of raising 2 boys.

I am NOT looking forward to the master bath, as the counter is over 50% longer and has double sinks. Undoing the plumbing was the hard part, although the replacement counter (which will probably be the same model as this one) will be frelling heavy. I could have done this one myself, but it was smarter to have my son help -- it's 100 lbs according to the package. The master bath will be 150+ lbs. I can probably manage that myself, but it's a truly dumb idea.  

Mrs WM81 commented how much this would cost if we paid someone to do it. Both sons are happy I made them learn to do stuff as they were growing up, as both are home owners and fixing most of their own stuff.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Mrs WM81 commented how much this would cost if we paid someone to do it. Both sons are happy I made them learn to do stuff as they were growing up, as both are home owners and fixing most of their own stuff.


It's a valuable skill for sure. I would never have been able to afford what I own if I hadn't done most of the grunting myself.


I have 2 3.5 foot granite slabs on either side of my range top. It originally had a 30" cooktop dropped in. I cut that section out to make room for a 36. I had help carrying those 3 foot pieces back in. Stupid is right.. You could prove you could do it alone. OR... You could drop it and add the floor to the job list. 




winemaker81 said:


> Undoing the plumbing was the hard part, although the replacement counter (which will probably be the same model as this one) will be frelling heavy





winemaker81 said:


> so I had help in inventing new swear words.


I assume frelling is an example?


----------



## ceeaton

winemaker81 said:


> This is our second revamp of the bathrooms in 27 years. First time we went from the mid-90's faux-gold look to wood (as shown by the towel ring).


I've seen that ring before! Mine is vintage 1993. I leave it there because it was one thing my Dad installed in my house before he passed away. I always remember him ranting that I had a mortgage, his generation paid it off in cash (I wish). I think mine has some more mileage on it than yours, lol.


----------



## vinny

ceeaton said:


> his generation paid it off in cash (I wish)


My neighbor paid $6000 cash for his property 40 years ago. I bought a comparable piece of land for $155,000 ten years ago..

I believe he said he made about $6 an hour... I would have had to have made $155 an hour ten years ago to equal the income to cost ratio he had. I assure you, I was not making any where near that much.

I am sure it was similar for you when you bought. Impossible without a mortgage. I feel sorry for the upcoming generation. I recently went back to Vancouver to visit my folks. The average home is 1.5 million. Imagine how daunting the prospect of owning a home is working at Winners for $15 an hour.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> I have 2 3.5 foot granite slabs on either side of my range top. It originally had a 30" cooktop dropped in. I cut that section out to make room for a 36. I had help carrying those 3 foot pieces back in. Stupid is right.. You could prove you could do it alone. OR... You could drop it and add the floor to the job list.


We're gonna replace the floor as well, so it's not an issue. Breaking or just chipping the counter is on my mind. Frakking my feet is another.



vinny said:


> I assume frelling is an example?


Nope. Search for "farscape".



ceeaton said:


> I've seen that ring before! Mine is vintage 1993. I leave it there because it was one thing my Dad installed in my house before he passed away. I always remember him ranting that I had a mortgage, his generation paid it off in cash (I wish). I think mine has some more mileage on it than yours, lol.


My parents purchased a house in '54 with a 6 year mortgage. Paid it off in 3 years. If 30 year mortgages did not exist, house prices would be MUCH lower.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> If 30 year mortgages did not exist, house prices would be MUCH lower.


I believe it is also purely coincidental that the literal translation of mortgage in latin is death grip.

'Cause I'd still go to work every day if my house was paid off. It's fun!


----------



## vinny

Possible sarcasm, alert!


----------



## ChuckD

vinny said:


> Look at that floor! Was it a tree when you started?


Gravel actually. I have hauled dozens of wheel barrow loads of chips out already. I leave a nice layer on the gravel so I don’t have to worry when I drop a chisel !!


----------



## vinny

ChuckD said:


> Gravel actually. I have hauled dozens of wheel barrow loads of chips out already. I leave a nice layer on the gravel so I don’t have to worry when I drop a chisel !!


I was trying to insinuate that you had carved that post from a whole tree. 

48 timbers to date. You must have one heck of a shed planned.


----------



## ChuckD

vinny said:


> You must have one heck of a shed planned.


 24x36 monitor style barn for firewood, lumber and boat storage. Practice for my timber frame pavilion.


----------



## vinny

ChuckD said:


> 24x36 monitor style barn for firewood, lumber and boat storage. Practice for my timber frame pavilion.


WOW! I had to google monitor style. I've seen them, just didn't know that was the design name. 

Hand notched timber framing in a full sized barn. That's no small feat. I look forward to seeing picture updates. Very cool. 

I went back to look at the timber. Is that a post designed to interlock with another?


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> My son & I removed the old counter, and installed the new one. Disconnecting the plumbing was the hard part, as the original plumber used some type of putty on the joints, not Teflon tape. Fortunately, my son has helped me do things since he was old enough to hand me tools, so I had help in inventing new swear words.
> 
> Watched a YouTube video on removing counters -- cut the caulk and pry gently. It worked!
> 
> We need to seal the counter, let it and caulk used to cement things in place, then plumb it. It looks like the drain lines up like the old one did, so I'll be able to re-use all parts. We'll find out what I get the drain in place.
> 
> Then we have some drywall patching -- none of the new fixtures line up with the old ones, so I have to punch out the old drywall anchors, patch, and install new ones.
> 
> View attachment 90199


Scrolling back to look at @ChuckD 's Timber I noticed you have a VERY unusual feature in your bathroom. I was focused on the counter when I first saw this, but I caught it in a quick glimpse as I scrolled by. 

I can honestly say, I have NEVER seen switches in a mirror before.


----------



## ChuckD

vinny said:


> WOW! I had to google monitor style. I've seen them, just didn't know that was the design name.
> 
> Hand notched timber framing in a full sized barn. That's no small feat. I look forward to seeing picture updates. Very cool.
> 
> I went back to look at the timber. Is that a post designed to interlock with another?


That one is a rafter. The tail is reduced and sits in a pocket cut into the top plate. The pair’s are joined at the top with an open mortise ant tendon. 


Here I test fit a pair before making all 7 pairs.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> I can honestly say, I have NEVER seen switches in a mirror before.


The bathroom is narrow, and there was no other place to put the switches. We had the choice of installing a significantly narrower mirror, or use a mirrored face plate. The narrower mirror would have looked odd (have to balance on both sides, so it would be 1+' narrower), so we went with the switches in-mirror.


----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> I have 2 3.5 foot granite slabs on either side of my range top. It originally had a 30" cooktop dropped in. I cut that section out to make room for a 36. I had help carrying those 3 foot pieces back in. Stupid is right.. You could prove you could do it alone. OR... You could drop it and add the floor to the job list.



Just curious, how did you cut your granite?

When I renovated our kitchen, I chose soapstone countertops, because I was able to perform the whole fabrication myself using carbide tools. I do have a giant wet diamond tile saw that could handle cutting the slabs you had. But it is not giant enough to do the whole fabrication!


----------



## Neb Farmer

Today I raised the Flag while humming Reveille


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> Just curious, how did you cut your granite?
> 
> When I renovated our kitchen, I chose soapstone countertops, because I was able to perform the whole fabrication myself using carbide tools. I do have a giant wet diamond tile saw that could handle cutting the slabs you had. But it is not giant enough to do the whole fabrication!


It's actually very easy. I have a diamond blade for a standard 7 1/4 skill saw. Cheap too, under $20 and I've had it for years. I taped the surface and marked the tape to avoid scratches. First cut was shallow, I was being cautious, maybe a 1/4 inch. I did the second piece of counter in one pass, just went slow. It was slower than cutting tile, but not by much.

I did the same to cut a door in a concrete cistern for my root cellar. Also rented a gas concrete saw with a 14 inch cut off disc. The 7/14 was way easier and faster, but the 14 inch discs cut through the rebar a lot easier.


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> Just curious, how did you cut your granite?
> 
> When I renovated our kitchen, I chose soapstone countertops, because I was able to perform the whole fabrication myself using carbide tools. I do have a giant wet diamond tile saw that could handle cutting the slabs you had. But it is not giant enough to do the whole fabrication!


I have a bad habit of calling everything granite. The dining table is granite which is why it is always on my tongue, but I am pretty sure the counters are quartz


----------



## vinny

ChuckD said:


> That one is a rafter. The tail is reduced and sits in a pocket cut into the top plate. The pair’s are joined at the top with an open mortise ant tendon.
> View attachment 90229
> 
> Here I test fit a pair before making all 7 pairs.


That's awesome. I built my shop, it's 40X60. I did everything with one other guy, except the slab. That I had finished by experts.

There is a big difference between stick framing and timber, though. Both the skill and patience involved as well as the final product. I would love to build something that intricate one day. 

I'm very impressed, good for you.

I can't help but wonder, do you have experience with this style build, or are you winging it?


----------



## wood1954

ChuckD said:


> I finally got back to the timber frame. I cut 45 large timbers by the end of March and only three since then! I had hoped to raise the building in June but between the vineyard, lawn, garden, and commitments out of which I cannot weasel, there just isn’t time. I’m shooting for September now.
> View attachment 90210


Good luck with your project a couple years ago I built a 12x16 timber frame cabin with a 12/12 pitch roof with pine 8x8s from my woods and oak 4x6 for rafters, I’m still putting on the interior finishing, nice project but glad I’ll never do it again


----------



## sour_grapes

Deleted. I had responded without seeing post 17,798.


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> Deleted. I had responded without seeing post 17,


This is how it was originally.


This is after I pushed out the cabinets for the larger range top. I still haven't found a use for the microwave hole.


----------



## ChuckD

@wood1954 @vinny Thanks. I’m not exactly winging it. Woodworking and hand tool work is a long time hobby. When I built my house 26 years ago ago I did stick framing with a timber frame load bearing floor between 1st and 2nd floor. They were hand hewed! I was younger then! About 6 years later I built a timber frame workshop from home grown timber. That one stil had a conventional framed roof. This one is all timbers except for the side sheds. They will be open to the weather so I’m using treated posts there. All self taught. If you can read you can learn almost anything. My next TF will be a pavilion by the vineyard! I may even do a cruck-frame.


----------



## Old Corker

Finally finished the riding arena today. At least the riding surface. Did the final roll of the top course this morning and spread the 48 tons of sand. Mrs Corker is so pleased she took me to Tractor Supply and bought me 29 portable corral panels. Seriously though I’m very happy with how it turned out and that it is done. I do a lot of DIY projects but this one was the most physically demanding I’ve ever done. Even with the help of my little red tractor. Still have landscaping to do around it and I’m going to put a sprinkler system to keep the dust down. But she will have horses on it tomorrow.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> This is after I pushed out the cabinets for the larger range top. I still haven't found a use for the microwave hole.


That space is crying to be a wine rack!

Mrs WM81 is jealous of your kitchen!


----------



## Kraffty

Love your Kitchen Vinny!


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> That space is crying to be a wine rack!
> 
> Mrs WM81 is jealous of your kitchen!


Thank you. Believe it or not, this is modular... built in a factory and delivered in 2 pieces. They make them pretty nice these days. I was going to build myself, but last year was year 10 of our 5 year plan to develop the property and build the house. Not knowing if lumber prices would come down, we bit. 

I have considered the winerack, but it is right above the wall oven. It doesn't get HOT, but definitely strong temperature fluctuations.


----------



## vinny

Kraffty said:


> Love your Kitchen Vinny!


Thank you, me too!


----------



## sour_grapes

Beauteous kitchen!



vinny said:


> I still haven't found a use for the microwave hole.




Ummm, why wouldn't you want a, ummm, _microwave_ there?


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> Beauteous kitchen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm, why wouldn't you want a, ummm, _microwave_ there?


Thank you.

The most polite answer I could think of is that I respect food too much to put it in a microwave. I haven't used one in many a year.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> last year was year 10 of our 5 year plan to develop the property and build the house


I fully understand that!



vinny said:


> t doesn't get HOT, but definitely strong temperature fluctuations.


Wine refrigerator?


----------



## Boatboy24

vinny said:


> This is after I pushed out the cabinets for the larger range top. I still haven't found a use for the microwave hole.


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> View attachment 90270


That would be a perfect solution, if I wasn't that one guy in 300,000 that doesn't drink coffee.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Wine refrigerator?


I have a small one, bar fridge size. It's a good idea because it will be outgrown.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> I have a small one, bar fridge size. It's a good idea because it will be outgrown.


I was looking at a small one, but it's too big to fit your space.



https://www.amazon.com/Refrigerator-Velieta-Professional-Compressor-Enthusiast/dp/B09F9SWX1P/ref=sr_1_3


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> I was looking at a small one, but it's too big to fit your space.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Refrigerator-Velieta-Professional-Compressor-Enthusiast/dp/B09F9SWX1P/ref=sr_1_3


Actually, now that I look at the space and the dimensions of fridges that would be a hard one. Best idea so far has been to raise the oven up and put another drawer underneath. I contacted the cabinet makers and was going to have some cabinets made for above the freezer in the laundry, as well. All contact has since stopped. It seems that everyone is so busy at the moment that if you just want a small project done you are a nuisance.


----------



## Kraffty

I'm taking the long way around to explain my Jeep addition today and also say how amazing Amazon is. Saturday night we were invited by our newest neighbors to go out to their property in Sedona where they're in the opening stages of building a new home. Neighbor Wes was putting on a virtual fireworks display on a portable 40 foot wide screen with a sound system. There were probably 20 or 30 people total with 6 or 8 of us from Cottonwood representing their current hometown. It was bring your own lawn chairs and drinks and lasted about an hour. Lori offered to be designated driver of the Jeep since there were four of us riding in it and a few beers somehow snuck themselves into the ice chest. Wes and Nancy's property is about midpoint of the very scenic Red Rocks Loop which is about 6 miles long. It's two lanes of twisty, narrow, dark and mostly unmarked road that Lori had not driven before. The Jeep still had it's original headlights which are weak to say the least and have been on my "to buy" and "to do" lists for a while. WELL NOW, by the time she finished driving down that loop and across the valley back home I was advised that I had better get new lights for that "thing" before ever taking it back out at night.

I ordered a set of projector LEDs from Amazon late Saturday night and allowing for Sunday and the 4th being a holiday they still arrived at the house at noon today. Amazing.

Pic of one installed with the old light still in and then both replaced, I think they look pretty cool and we'll go running around after dark to see how well they work. I'm sure it's going to be like Night and Day.


----------



## ChuckD

Kraffty said:


> I'm taking the long way around to explain my Jeep addition today


I first read that as “Jeep addiction”. 
I suppose that would not be wrong?


----------



## Darrell Hawley

vinny said:


> Actually, now that I look at the space and the dimensions of fridges that would be a hard one. Best idea so far has been to raise the oven up and put another drawer underneath. I contacted the cabinet makers and was going to have some cabinets made for above the freezer in the laundry, as well. All contact has since stopped. It seems that everyone is so busy at the moment that if you just want a small project done you are a nuisance.


Moved into new home Jan 2021, still waiting for them to fix a drawer in the kitchen that was built too small. LOW on the totem pole.


----------



## ceeaton

One nice thing about having kids later in life, when you get older (almost 60) they remind you of when you grew up. Took Son #2 (#3 in age order) to practice parallel parking at the new middle school (lots of curbs). A Prius is way different than a Corolla, he was parking better than I was after the hour practice session. Can't see much of the car past the upper hood on that car. He did really well! It's rather quiet so it was easy to give him suggestions through the open window when it was running off the battery.

A directors chair and a beer or glass of wine would have been nice, but I don't think the alcohol would be appreciated on school property (would be calling one of you to send me some bail money, lol).


----------



## vinny

Kraffty said:


> I'm taking the long way around to explain my Jeep addition today and also say how amazing Amazon is. Saturday night we were invited by our newest neighbors to go out to their property in Sedona where they're in the opening stages of building a new home. Neighbor Wes was putting on a virtual fireworks display on a portable 40 foot wide screen with a sound system. There were probably 20 or 30 people total with 6 or 8 of us from Cottonwood representing their current hometown. It was bring your own lawn chairs and drinks and lasted about an hour. Lori offered to be designated driver of the Jeep since there were four of us riding in it and a few beers somehow snuck themselves into the ice chest. Wes and Nancy's property is about midpoint of the very scenic Red Rocks Loop which is about 6 miles long. It's two lanes of twisty, narrow, dark and mostly unmarked road that Lori had not driven before. The Jeep still had it's original headlights which are weak to say the least and have been on my "to buy" and "to do" lists for a while. WELL NOW, by the time she finished driving down that loop and across the valley back home I was advised that I had better get new lights for that "thing" before ever taking it back out at night.
> 
> I ordered a set of projector LEDs from Amazon late Saturday night and allowing for Sunday and the 4th being a holiday they still arrived at the house at noon today. Amazing.
> 
> Pic of one installed with the old light still in and then both replaced, I think they look pretty cool and we'll go running around after dark to see how well they work. I'm sure it's going to be like Night and Day.
> View attachment 90293
> View attachment 90294


Especially where you live there is something to say about auxiliary lights. Having a good set of driving lights is a must. I used to have an XJ, I know how bad stock jeep lights can be. When you are out on a back road or just driving around in the desert it's really nice to be able to turn on the daylight.

You can see eye shine in the tree line from 100's of feet away instead of being caught off guard by something running out of it.

I'm not a fan of light bars, although they are effective, maybe they are just too cool for me. A set of Piaa's would fit the jeep look and be a real easy drop in upgrade if you don't have plans for a winch.

Sticking with the recommendations of recent posts you could tell Lori some guy on the internet said you would be WAY safer with off road lights. It would be reckless not to!


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> A directors chair and a beer or glass of wine would have been nice, but I don't think the alcohol would be appreciated on school property (would be calling one of you to send me some bail money, lol).



You just need the right container.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> You just need the right container.



Something like this:


----------



## ibglowin

Or this.......







sour_grapes said:


> Something like this?


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Or this.......
> 
> View attachment 90424



I dunno, Mike. Not for me, but if I could get Mrs Boatboy to carry my wine, it might look something like that. Then again, any port in a storm, right?


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> I dunno, Mike. Not for me, but if I could get Mrs Boatboy to carry my wine, it might look something like that. Then again, any port in a storm, right?


I think it could be done with a little more dignity. Unless of course you were being a gentleman and carrying the bag for the Missus.


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> I dunno, Mike. Not for me, but if I could get Mrs Boatboy to carry my wine, it might look something like that. Then again, any port in a storm, right?



Or any bag for a port?


----------



## sour_grapes

vinny said:


> I think it could be done with a little more dignity. Unless of course you were being a gentleman and carrying the bag for the Missus.



We need a "murse" version of this!


----------



## winemaker81

I started plumbing the new sink in the guest bath. Which reminded me how much I hate plumbing, part of which was a graphic demonstration that I'm not as skinny as I used to be. Crawling under sinks and reaching up to screw things together (or apart) is not fun.

Although I admit the new faucets are easier to work with. Got most of it done, the faucet and handles are installed. The old feeder lines are 2" too short, and the gooseneck is off by about 1-1/2". Going to Lowes Home Improvement first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kraffty

winemaker81 said:


> I started plumbing the new sink in the guest bath. Which reminded me how much I hate plumbing, part of which was a graphic demonstration that I'm not as skinny as I used to be. Crawling under sinks and reaching up to screw things together (or apart) is not fun.
> 
> Although I admit the new faucets are easier to work with. Got most of it done, the faucet and handles are installed. The old feeder lines are 2" too short, and the gooseneck is off by about 1-1/2". Going to Lowes Home Improvement first thing tomorrow morning.


Any plumbing job is a 2 or 3 visit to your local Home Depot or Lowes. Might as well fill the gas tank when you start the pipes


----------



## crushday

Just bottled the 2022 Limoncello. Got 12 bottles.


----------



## ibglowin

True dat! I am getting my drip irrigation going again for the Summer season. We have had so much monsoon rain the last few weeks that have not needed it before now but just firing it back up I find I need multiple trips to the local hardware store. Luckily its only 0.5mi from the house!



Kraffty said:


> Any plumbing job is a 2 or 3 visit to your local Home Depot or Lowes. Might as well fill the gas tank when you start the pipes


----------



## gilroyca

Kraffty said:


> Any plumbing job is a 2 or 3 visit to your local Home Depot or Lowes. Might as well fill the gas tank when you start the pipes


We used to have a local plumbing supply shop here that had pens with the saying on them "Barron Park Supply, where every job takes three trips"


----------



## Kraffty

crushday said:


> Just bottled the 2022 Limoncello. Got 12 bottles.
> 
> View attachment 90430


That's a very commercial looking label job. By commercial I mean professional and quality. Nice!


----------



## winemaker81

Kraffty said:


> Any plumbing job is a 2 or 3 visit to your local Home Depot or Lowes. Might as well fill the gas tank when you start the pipes


Nope. This one required only 1 trip back to Lowes. But there's a tiny drip in the drain so I have to crawl back under the counter for the 3rd time. Does that suffice?  



crushday said:


> Just bottled the 2022 Limoncello. Got 12 bottles.


Wow. Your labels are fantastic!


----------



## crushday

Kraffty said:


> That's a very commercial looking label job. By commercial I mean professional and quality. Nice!


Mike, thanks for the compliment. Although my design skills are better than average, my spelling skills need immediate attention. Three misspelled words raise these labeled bottles to novelty status and contain the distribution to family and closest friends.

Hope you're well and enjoying chasing light!


----------



## ceeaton

Not watering! (unless the storms split like the parting of the Red Sea)


----------



## ceeaton

Hmmm, thinking out loud... I have a Corolla with 256K on it. It didn't start, someone who knows cars said, hit the starter with a hammer. I did and it started. Need a new starter (or a dedicated hammer in the car). 

Do I buy a cheap starter, or try and get a new one (starter, not car)? Most are remanufactured...but how many more miles can I expect out of a Corolla with a life expectancy of 250K, with the starter being the first original part to start failing except the battery and oil and transmission fluid and some radiator fluid? Oh, and maybe a disc brake or five?

Thoughts appreciated.

Have I started down that road I did with my Subaru Forrester when it hit 328k and needed a new exhaust (the whole thing)?


----------



## vinny

ceeaton said:


> Hmmm, thinking out loud... I have a Corolla with 256K on it. It didn't start, someone who knows cars said, hit the starter with a hammer. I did and it started. Need a new starter (or a dedicated hammer in the car).
> 
> Do I buy a cheap starter, or try and get a new one (starter, not car)? Most are remanufactured...but how many more miles can I expect out of a Corolla with a life expectancy of 250K, with the starter being the first original part to start failing except the battery and oil and transmission fluid and some radiator fluid? Oh, and maybe a disc brake or five?
> 
> Thoughts appreciated.
> 
> Have I started down that road I did with my Subaru Forrester when it hit 328k and needed a new exhaust (the whole thing)?


No way. It's a Toyota. That engine will run long after the body disintegrates. If your brakes are good, keep on runnin 'er. I'd say a starter is a starter. You have as much chance of a refurbished one failing as a new one. Other option is a low km one from a wrecker! Cheap cheap!


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> No way. It's a Toyota. That engine will run long after the body disintegrates. If your brakes are good, keep on runnin 'er. I'd say a starter is a starter. You have as much chance of a refurbished one failing as a new one. Other option is a low km one from a wrecker! Cheap cheap!


Local Toyota dealer had three Tacoma's in the age range of mine (1998), which they used for transporting parts. Total miles between the three was 1.4 million miles as of 4 years ago. I don't know if they still use them.

Mine has 200k miles and runs like a champ


----------



## ChuckD

ceeaton said:


> Have I started down that road I did with my Subaru Forrester when it hit 328k and needed a new exhaust (the whole thing)?


I have a 99 suburban and I start thinking that way every time I have it in for repairs. Then I remember if I spend $700 a year on repairs and maintenance (typical) that breaks down to $58 a month. Pretty cheap car payment!


----------



## vinny

ChuckD said:


> I have a 99 suburban and I start thinking that way every time I have it in for repairs. Then I remember if I spend $700 a year on repairs and maintenance (typical) that breaks down to $58 a month. Pretty cheap car payment!


My last 2 trucks I have bought new. It was a huge jump for me from always buying used for cash, never debt. For the last 10 years I lived in a 14x73 ft mobile that I bought off of kijiji for $17,000. That was the 3 year plan to build the house, before we built a business instead. 

It really puts your spending into perspective building a property from scratch and doing it on the cheap. When I bought the newest truck, which was only a few years old before I bought the first new one, it was $18,000. I was driving a vehicle worth more than my home. It was a hard line to cross, but once I did, there's no going back. Hahah. Once you have heated seats and steering wheel in -40 Alberta.. You're not going to get used to not having it again by choice.

$58 is a far cry from what I pay a month, now. All I can say is enjoy every second.


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Do I buy a cheap starter, or try and get a new one (starter, not car)? Most are remanufactured...but how many more miles can I expect out of a Corolla with a life expectancy of 250K, with the starter being the first original part to start failing except the battery and oil and transmission fluid and some radiator fluid?



Yeah, hard call. I would say that the part that is flashing the warning sign is NOT that vital. I.e., a starter is a starter, and is pretty much a commodity. Therefore, I lean towards fixing/keeping it. However, I have no idea how hard ($) it is to get to on a Corolla, which could spell the difference.


----------



## wood1954

Today I start cleaning the house really really well as my wife is in the hospital getting a stem cell transplant today and the house needs to be very clean before she gets home. I have two weeks but I better start now.


----------



## sour_grapes

wood1954 said:


> Today I start cleaning the house really really well as my wife is in the hospital getting a stem cell transplant today and the house needs to be very clean before she gets home. I have two weeks but I better start now.



Good luck to the missus and to you.


----------



## Mekpdue

wood1954 said:


> getting a stem cell transplant


Prayers and hoping all is going to go well with her...and you. My wife had Stem Cell replacement in January last year (Multiple Myeloma) and I think I cleaned spaces in our house that hadn't ever been touched to keep the dust/germs down. Even brought in a carpet cleaner company rather than doing that chore myself. It took a few weeks for her to get her strength up to where she could walk around without too much exertion and then get outside...another couple of months for her to get mostly back to normal. She is a schoolteacher and didn't return to school until the end of August, and that was pushing it I thought, but she wanted to get back to as near 'normal' as possible. I wish your wife a good return to health and for you as a caregiver some patience, understanding, and strength!


----------



## wood1954

Mekpdue said:


> Prayers and hoping all is going to go well with her...and you. My wife had Stem Cell replacement in January last year (Multiple Myeloma) and I think I cleaned spaces in our house that hadn't ever been touched to keep the dust/germs down. Even brought in a carpet cleaner company rather than doing that chore myself. It took a few weeks for her to get her strength up to where she could walk around without too much exertion and then get outside...another couple of months for her to get mostly back to normal. She is a schoolteacher and didn't return to school until the end of August, and that was pushing it I thought, but she wanted to get back to as near 'normal' as possible. I wish your wife a good return to health and for you as a caregiver some patience, understanding, and strength!


Thanks for the reply I was hoping her recovery would be faster than that. How is your wife now?


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, hard call. I would say that the part that is flashing the warning sign is NOT that vital. I.e., a starter is a starter, and is pretty much a commodity. Therefore, I lean towards fixing/keeping it. However, I have no idea how hard ($) it is to get to on a Corolla, which could spell the difference.


Easy to buy, 95% are refurbished. $148 and will get $22 back when I take the old one back in (core charge).




Looks easy enough to install, even for me (computers, not autos are my game)!



If I fail (or flail), the old one still works, just a dead spot. A couple of raps on it with a metal object got the car to turn over. Will have wifey drop me off on her way in tomorrow to work, I'll drive it back home (with a hammer in tow) and attempt to change it out Saturday morning while making bacon and drinking coffee. If that doesn't work, I'll bring a few beers into the picture, that always helps the situation, lol.

Figuring between the towing charges and the garage charges, this will easily save me $400 and boost my male ego to boot!

Wish me luck!


----------



## wpt-me

I'm in procrastination {sp} mode the other "P". My turning hobby has taken over.
Getting ready for craft show season .

Bill


----------



## sour_grapes

ceeaton said:


> Easy to buy, 95% are refurbished. $148 and will get $22 back when I take the old one back in (core charge).


Sorry, I meant how hard is was to get to the starter ON THE CAR.

But anyway, _bon chance! _(It is _juillet quatorze_, after all!)


----------



## Mekpdue

wood1954 said:


> How is your wife now?




She is doing much better. Still some lingering effects but mild, probably more due to the daily chemo pill she takes. She actually forgets how sick she was, so that is a good thing. Everyone is different, Wood1954, so your wife may be quicker, or it may take a bit of time. Send me an email if you wish, whenever you wish if you have questions. Whatever the cancer (or illness) Stem Cell Therapy really throws one for a loop.

Mike


----------



## ceeaton

sour_grapes said:


> Sorry, I meant how hard is was to get to the starter ON THE CAR.
> 
> But anyway, _bon chance! _(It is _juillet quatorze_, after all!)


I figured that is what you meant, watch the video, quite easy, at least it looks that way! Car is home as of a few minutes ago, now have to let the engine cool...


----------



## Neb Farmer

Starters are for people who don't live on hills..

Wait...WHAT am I doing today? Making bread and then mowing the lawn, and then watering. Yee haw!


----------



## Kraffty

Bottled my 2021 Chardonnay. No Oak or Malo, absolutely bone dry and crisp. Even did a watercolor for the label.


----------



## ceeaton

Lot's of storms coming, having to beat the starter more often, so I replaced it this morning. Hardest part was loosening the bolts on the starter (original equipment, never taken off) with a compromised socket wrench. Have a new wrench on the wish list. Took 45 minutes as I had to rest my back a few times. I'm sure a professional would have it installed in 5 minutes. Works so far!


----------



## winemaker81

Finished up work on the guest bath today -- put in the shower rod. I mistakenly purchased a tension rod, which I exchanged this morning. I know from experience tension rods destroy the drywall. I patched the damage from the previous rod, and installed a screw-in model.

Which brings up an irritation -- the garbage drywall mounts included with items designed to be attached to drywall. I can get them to work about 50% of the time (maybe it's just me, but the darned things rotate in the drywall. So I buy a better grade on substitute. I had a bag like the ones in the picture which I saved "just in case", but binned 'em last night.





Mrs WM81 is very happy with the vanity and the towel rack:







BTW -- getting these to line up, even when carefully using the provided guide, is a PITA. But using perseverance and some newly invented swear words, I triumphed!!!


----------



## crushday

Kraffty said:


> Bottled my 2021 Chardonnay. No Oak or Malo, absolutely bone dry and crisp. Even did a watercolor for the label.



Mike, I absolutely LOVE that label! Very nice!!


----------



## Old Corker

This was yesterday. Stocking up on round bales for our two horses. Expensive but given the forecast for the rest of the summer I thought I’d better get all I could haul.


----------



## Boatboy24

Got to watch my kid play in the VA State Baseball championship today. Proud Dad moment, and a fun 5 days. Kids ran out of gas after having to play two games yesterday and knock the defending champs out, but they punched their ticket to regionals.


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats Jim! 



Boatboy24 said:


> Got to watch my kid play in the VA State Baseball championship today. Proud Dad moment, and a fun 5 days. Kids ran out of gas after having to play two games yesterday and knock the defending champs out, but they punched their ticket to regionals.


----------



## ceeaton

Neem oil + lanternflies = dead lanternflies. Straight white vinegar also works, but in my limited tests the neem oil knocks them out instantly (fall to the ground, stop moving within 2 minutes). Need direct contact for it to work.

Almost as fun as killing house flies with my new salt gun, lol. Didn't work against the lanternfly nymphs (not lol).

Edit: read on the PSU website that they like milkweed and it is poisonous to them. Time to get some milkweed started!


----------



## ceeaton

About a month ago, got a new heat pump unit that also does AC. Working like a charm in this hot humid weather. Installers said to replace the filter about a month after they left since there was some extra debris dislodged in the ducts with installing the new air handler and the stronger fan. So I did, but with a "basic" replacement filter. The old one, which I'm keeping as a backup since it was pretty clean, was a MERV 10, found out the basic one is a MERV 5. So since I paid so much for the new unit, I wanted to get Merv Griffin at a 10 not a 5.

Bought a MERV 11 replacement filter today (10's not available at Lowes), came down to the basement and waited for a while. Unit never shut off (very strange, the system is rated at SEER 17.5, pretty efficient). So went and pushed the front yard lawn, came back in, still running, but felt really nice inside! Noticed the indoor thermometer was registering 71...hmmm, really strange, rarely goes down to 73 (normally 74 or 75). Checked the thermostat, and someone (I have a pretty good idea) set it at 70! 

So needless to say, I've had to read the manual (guys hate reading manuals for the most part) and have locked out my wife, oh I mean the culprit, from making any future temperature adjustments. When asked, no one admits it, so I think it was a "family" decision while I was at work.

Reading up on getting the wifi capabilities setup so I'll get warnings on my phone if someone figures out how to unlock the display. They'll never find the directions, they are on top of the unit in the basement. No self respecting wife would look there, makes too much sense, lol.


----------



## sour_grapes

My Merv goes to 11....


----------



## winemaker81

Our HVAC maintenance company recommends not going high with MERV, as the dense weave strains the system due to reduced air flow. I think their recommended MERV rating is 6 to 8, but Mrs WM81 purchases the filters and I just install them, so I'm not positive.

YMMV


----------



## ceeaton

winemaker81 said:


> Our HVAC maintenance company recommends not going high with MERV, as the dense weave strains the system due to reduced air flow. I think their recommended MERV rating is 6 to 8, but Mrs WM81 purchases the filters and I just install them, so I'm not positive.
> 
> YMMV


I was trying to see what they 1) recommended and 2) the power of the variable speed blower, but no info to be found (probably could online since everything on the internet is true). All I know from the last month is that once the unit hits full speed (30% for a few minutes, full tilt after that) it sounds like a tornado is about to pop out of the air vent. Didn't notice an airflow difference in either the original MERV 10, temporary 5 or the 11 that is in it now. What we have noticed is that with the MERV 10 that our allergies (we are all allergic to grass pollen to differing degrees, including the dog) and "gunk" in our eyes when we wake up has been noticeably reduced in the past month.


----------



## winemaker81

ceeaton said:


> What we have noticed is that with the MERV 10 that our allergies (we are all allergic to grass pollen to differing degrees, including the dog) and "gunk" in our eyes when we wake up has been noticeably reduced in the past month.


It's a trade off, the finer filters eliminate gunk (I'm mildly allergic to 19 of the 24 things I was tested for, including pollens, dust, and mildew) but the finer filters wear the unit out faster.


----------



## ceeaton

winemaker81 said:


> It's a trade off, the finer filters eliminate gunk (I'm mildly allergic to 19 of the 24 things I was tested for, including pollens, dust, and mildew) but the finer filters wear the unit out faster.


From what I heard from the installer, I'll be fortunate to get 15 years out of this one (sort of like appliances these days verses the "old" days). Last one made it just shy of 29 years. Not too worried about the indoor blower for sure...

Edit: Heck, more I think of it, if I make it 15 more years before I pass from this planet, I'll be older than any male in my family has made it, on either my Dad's or Mom's side, other than my great uncle who was my grandma's brother, I think he got to 83.


----------



## winemaker81

ceeaton said:


> From what I heard from the installer, I'll be fortunate to get 15 years out of this one (sort of like appliances these days verses the "old" days). Last one made it just shy of 29 years. Not too worried about the indoor blower for sure...


I'm told 10 years is doing good. We've had 2 board failures on our HVAC (1.5 years old) and it's a _reliable_ brand. Parts are under warranty, the labor is not.

Most HVAC are made in China.



ceeaton said:


> Edit: Heck, more I think of it, if I make it 15 more years before I pass from this planet, I'll be older than any male in my family has made it, on either my Dad's or Mom's side, other than my great uncle who was my grandma's brother, I think he got to 83.


Men in my family die in their 50's or 80's. If I can make 10 months, I'm good for 20 more!!!!


----------



## ceeaton

winemaker81 said:


> I'm told 10 years is doing good. We've had 2 board failures on our HVAC (1.5 years old) and it's a _reliable_ brand. Parts are under warranty, the labor is not.
> 
> Most HVAC are made in China.
> 
> 
> Men in my family die in their 50's or 80's. If I can make 10 months, I'm good for 20 more!!!!


If I can make it 11 more weeks, on your families schedule, I'm good for 20 more as well!


----------



## David Violante

Racked a Merlot and Bordeaux, then started a second run with the skins from both. Started a mojito wine too. Need to check the bees and tend to the garden but it’s just a bit warm for all that. Maybe later when it cools down a little. Thanks Craig for the info on the lantern flies, I wonder if stylet oil would do the same thing.


----------



## Glidewaves

Racked my spring crop of Chilean Cab Franc and it’s offshoot rosè and Piquette. Did a lot of carboy and equipment washing outside in my backyard with the hose. Hot day here so it was a fun way to cool off a bit and get some water on my dry grass.


----------



## vinny

Deer fence.

Probably about 5 hours into it today, just to make a plan and dig in the posts. Should have it pretty well wrapped up tomorrow.



I'm going to do an 8 ft gate for tractor access between the 2 larger posts, and something decorative on top.


I'm trying to keep it simple and clean looking. 4 ft of fence wire, and the top rail at 6 ft to really make them work for it.


----------



## ChuckD

vinny said:


> Deer fence.


Looks nice! How much area are you fencing? I’m looking at doing about 3/4 acre encompassing the whole back yard/garden and vineyard. 

I was going to go with 2x4 mesh on the bottom and high tensile spaced a foot apart to 7 or 8 feet. With the vineyard I’m told turkeys and raccoons will be a problem so I’m covering my bases there.


----------



## vinny

ChuckD said:


> Looks nice!


Thanks. I am doing about 250 linear feet. I was going to do more, but the buggers are walking through. They pulled out a cabbage the other day, and sampled a couple beets. 

That's why the little ribbon fence is there, a desperate attempt to buy time.  

I was going to do an area for chickens, and leave enough room in case I wanted to add pigs. It would have been about 1/2 an acre. The nice thing about fencing is it's easier to add more, so for now I'm just aiming for speed.


ChuckD said:


> With the vineyard I’m told turkeys and raccoons will be a problem so I’m covering my bases there.



I'm hoping I'm doing the same. I'd be surprised if they're eager enough to jump it. I hope I'm not wrong.


----------



## ceeaton

vinny said:


> I'm hoping I'm doing the same. I'd be surprised if they're eager enough to jump it. I hope I'm not wrong.


Here I was thinking you were trying to keep them in, let them feed on all the veges, then harvest a few well fed ones in the fall for steaks and sausage meat...lol. I'm waiting for some caribou from my oldest Son in Alaska. I guess he qualifies to get a license this year. 

Wondering if it tastes like chicken...


----------



## ChuckD

vinny said:


> Thanks. I am doing about 250 linear feet. I was going to do more, but the buggers are walking through. They pulled out a cabbage the other day, and sampled a couple beets.
> 
> That's why the little ribbon fence is there, a desperate attempt to buy time.
> 
> I was going to do an area for chickens, and leave enough room in case I wanted to add pigs. It would have been about 1/2 an acre. The nice thing about fencing is it's easier to add more, so for now I'm just aiming for speed.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping I'm doing the same. I'd be surprised if they're eager enough to jump it. I hope I'm not wrong.


I don’t see turkeys wanting to fly into a relatively small enclosure. If they do make sure they know there is a price to pay! At least they only feed during the day. As for raccoons, two electric wires low on the outside of the fence will dissuade them from climbing it ️️️


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> Deer fence.
> 
> Probably about 5 hours into it today, just to make a plan and dig in the posts. Should have it pretty well wrapped up tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 90960
> 
> I'm going to do an 8 ft gate for tractor access between the 2 larger posts, and something decorative on top.
> View attachment 90961
> 
> I'm trying to keep it simple and clean looking. 4 ft of fence wire, and the top rail at 6 ft to really make them work for it.


Traditional deer fencing is 7 feet. They can jump pretty high!


----------



## ChuckD

bstnh1 said:


> Traditional deer fencing is 7 feet. They can jump pretty high!


There are a lot of factors. Location, enclosure size, other practices, deer habits, etc. 

My garden is next to the house and the fenced area is about 40x100 (5- foot plastic mesh). Deer we’re eating everything before I put the fence up and nothing since. I also sprayed deer repellent on the fence and kept a light on it the first year.


----------



## bstnh1

ChuckD said:


> There are a lot of factors. Location, enclosure size, other practices, deer habits, etc.
> 
> My garden is next to the house and the fenced area is about 40x100 (5- foot plastic mesh). Deer we’re eating everything before I put the fence up and nothing since. I also sprayed deer repellent on the fence and kept a light on it the first year.


I had to put a fence around my garden to keep the deer and other critters out. But for the rest of the yard I've had good luck with the Liquid Fence Deer and Rabbit Repellent.


----------



## ChuckD

bstnh1 said:


> I've had good luck with the Liquid Fence Deer and Rabbit Repellent.



I have too. Although for rabbits I typically use a “lead based” repellent


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> Traditional deer fencing is 7 feet. They can jump pretty high!


My neighbor has a 2 or 3 ft single strand electric fence with ribbon hanging off it. They never get into his garden and that's an easy jump. I'm going to have over 7 feet on the tree sides and just the front area will be 6. 

Last year was the first year in 10 they have been in it, and they just got to walk right in. I'm thinking they are just opportunists. 

I'm optimistic. 

For now....


----------



## vinny

ChuckD said:


> I have too. Although for rabbits I typically use a “lead based” repellent


I send the dog after them.

Is that a deer? He gets worked right up and chases them out of the yard area. It keeps them on edge and they don't loiter.

It's the night shift that concerns me.


----------



## vinny

Speaking of optimism, I always think I'll be done sooner than I am. Yesterday, "I'll be done tomorrow!"

I'm pretty sure I'll be done tomorrow...







Just have to cut the posts to height. Put on the top rail, build the gates, and staple the mesh down. Its just stapled along the top for now.


----------



## vinny

It looks half decent. I'm a lot happier with how it looks than I thought I would be. 

Might need a little dirt in the back corner, yet.


----------



## vinny

ChuckD said:


> I don’t see turkeys wanting to fly into a relatively small enclosure. If they do make sure they know there is a price to pay! At least they only feed during the day. As for raccoons, two electric wires low on the outside of the fence will dissuade them from climbing it ️️️


No raccoons in Alberta. Well, not my area, anyway. 

Lots of grouse, but I've never seen a turkey. Lots of cougars in the area, might be why I've never seen a rabbit, either. 

My neighbor caught 5 cougars on his trail cam, all walking together. They are not pack/pride animals (there's no name for a group of cougars, cause they don't hang out). Kinda weird, but we know they are around.


----------



## ChuckD

Good thing you don’t have rabbits or raccoons, and I hope your deer are tall… they’re going to walk right under that fence.


----------



## vinny

ChuckD said:


> Good thing you don’t have rabbits or raccoons, and I hope your deer are tall… they’re going to walk right under that fence.


Ha, I stepped it down and thought it looked terrible. I could use 1x6 to fill it in, but I think I'll just wait until the garden is out and drop a few buckets of fill in the back corner.


----------



## vinny

Welllll...

Almost finished. Had some short days hiding from the heat. I just have to cut the posts to height, and decide what is going in the space between the gate and header. 

I am thinking either some metal work hanging from the top. Or something decorative built on or built for (metal work?) the top of the gates to bring them to the top rail height.


----------



## Old Corker

vinny said:


> what is going in the space between the gate and header.


Hopefully not a deer. Kidding. It looks great. I was thinking a welded wire panel (they are called hog panels around here but come in various configurations) to fill that gap but your idea is more inspiring than that.


----------



## cmason1957

Today was pressing grapes. Yesterday was picking 150 lbs of La Crescent grapes. They had significant bird damage issues near the woods, but much less so further away. Thankfully it was very cool yesterday. Here's a picture of the winery dog supervisor. Yield was much higher than we expected, given how tiny the grapes were, 11 gallons.


----------



## winemaker81

Friday my son & I helped my niece and her husband bottle their first wine!


----------



## vinny

I would be able to finish faster if I didn't distract so easily. This was not part of this weeks plan.

I didn't want to build onto the trailer because it was temporary. The gazebo was an easy add on to the deck for shelter, and when we moved the house in we needed to pull the deck off the trailer before we were able to move into the house. We set up half of the deck and the gazebo out of the way in the yard as a temporary sanity area. It was not part of any plan other than having a place to relax at the end of the day. Today I finished the gutter drain and covered it after moving the deck over to a more thought out location. Filled in the area to level it out and plan to put a fire pit on the far side.

It may have been the laziest way to do it, and it looks like a way better idea than it was. It was pretty sketchy, but it worked with a little jockeying and position changing. 

Got done just in time for the rain to hit me as I was finishing up smoothing things out on the tractor. It will need some fill on the fire pit side and a little finessing before grass seed, but all in all a good effort.


----------



## bstnh1

vinny said:


> I would be able to finish faster if I didn't distract so easily. This was not part of this weeks plan.
> 
> I didn't want to build onto the trailer because it was temporary. The gazebo was an easy add on to the deck for shelter, and when we moved the house in we needed to pull the deck off the trailer before we were able to move into the house. We set up half of the deck and the gazebo out of the way in the yard as a temporary sanity area. It was not part of any plan other than having a place to relax at the end of the day. Today I finished the gutter drain and covered it after moving the deck over to a more thought out location. Filled in the area to level it out and plan to put a fire pit on the far side.
> 
> It may have been the laziest way to do it, and it looks like a way better idea than it was. It was pretty sketchy, but it worked with a little jockeying and position changing.
> 
> Got done just in time for the rain to hit me as I was finishing up smoothing things out on the tractor. It will need some fill on the fire pit side and a little finessing before grass seed, but all in all a good effort.
> 
> View attachment 91197
> 
> View attachment 91199


You make me tired!!!


----------



## vinny

bstnh1 said:


> You make me tired!!!


Glad it's not just me!

Bouncing around on that little tractor is hard on the body.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

vinny said:


> I would be able to finish faster if I didn't distract so easily. This was not part of this weeks plan.
> 
> I didn't want to build onto the trailer because it was temporary. The gazebo was an easy add on to the deck for shelter, and when we moved the house in we needed to pull the deck off the trailer before we were able to move into the house. We set up half of the deck and the gazebo out of the way in the yard as a temporary sanity area. It was not part of any plan other than having a place to relax at the end of the day. Today I finished the gutter drain and covered it after moving the deck over to a more thought out location. Filled in the area to level it out and plan to put a fire pit on the far side.
> 
> It may have been the laziest way to do it, and it looks like a way better idea than it was. It was pretty sketchy, but it worked with a little jockeying and position changing.
> 
> Got done just in time for the rain to hit me as I was finishing up smoothing things out on the tractor. It will need some fill on the fire pit side and a little finessing before grass seed, but all in all a good effort.
> 
> View attachment 91197
> 
> View attachment 91199


Very nice. With that location, it's also going to be a very nice deer stand this fall. One small sand bag on the table to steady the gun and you have yourself some venison sausage.


----------



## vinny

Darrell Hawley said:


> Very nice. With that location, it's also going to be a very nice deer stand this fall. One small sand bag on the table to steady the gun and you have yourself some venison sausage.


The kitchen table is more stable. Just gotta take the screen out and open the window.


----------



## winemaker81

We visited family in NY, including a winery tour. This first one is Nick's Lake, outside Old Forge NY. The weather was cloudy in the morning, but cleared by noon. It was a nice break from the 100 F + 300% humidity we've been experiencing in Raleigh.





Wednesday was a winery tour, in which we stopped at 6 wineries (Keuka Lake Wine Trail + McGregor) on Keuka Lake in the NY Finger Lakes. The lake is small enough we drove completely around it. This is the view from McGregor Winery on the east side, where the lake branches (it's Y shaped):




The third winery we stopped at was Weis, which has very nice wines. Their "barrel room" gives me ideas that will never come to fruition:




The last winery was Hunt Country (north-west side of lake), which also has a nice view:


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> We visited family in NY, including a winery tour. This first one is Nick's Lake, outside Old Forge NY. The weather was cloudy in the morning, but cleared by noon. It was a nice break from the 100 F + 300% humidity we've been experiencing in Raleigh.
> 
> View attachment 91301
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday was a winery tour, in which we stopped at 6 wineries (Keuka Lake Wine Trail + McGregor) on Keuka Lake in the NY Finger Lakes. The lake is small enough we drove completely around it. This is the view from McGregor Winery on the east side, where the lake branches (it's Y shaped):
> 
> View attachment 91300
> 
> 
> The third winery we stopped at was Weis, which has very nice wines. Their "barrel room" gives me ideas that will never come to fruition:
> 
> View attachment 91302
> 
> 
> The last winery was Hunt Country (north-west side of lake), which also has a nice view:
> 
> View attachment 91299


Looks great. I figured you had to be on holidays. I haven't heard 'patience' for a couple weeks. 

Much longer and I woulda started to get concerned.


----------



## ceeaton

Took a half day (left work at 9:45 a.m., I get in pretty early) to do the lawn. Had picked up a new food processing toy on Saturday, a manual food mill. Had watched a few videos from Pasquale on YouTube: 

() 

about making "the sauce". He had an electric saucer, but I'm cheap so got a French food mill (it's French, must be good). I liked his process since I normally would put tomatoes in boiling water, then dump in a cold water sink to remove the skins, then manually hand juice the maters to remove as many seeds as I could through a strainer. Took a while, especially for a 1/2 bushel of tomatoes which is my normal batch size.

My main aim was to get the lawn done before the high humidity (70*F+ dew points) and higher temps started tomorrow through early next week. But heard from my brother last night that a local Mennonite farm market near us had the 1/2 bushels of Roma and regular tomatoes available (had stopped last Saturday and they said probably this Friday). So picked up a box thinking I could let them rest until this weekend. Lo and behold, got stung by some type of critter when working on the lawn. I'm somewhat allergic to bee stings (have a double epi pen in the closet), so came in and started the tomato process while I waited to see if I broke out in hives or started having respiratory issues (which I haven't, but nice and cool in here, lol).

This process so far is so easy that instead of doing 1/2 of the 1/2 bushel (a 1/4 bushel I think), I am now just doing the whole thing. Did it in two batches, but it is way easier than I remember from the last few years. This food mill is the "bomb". Easy to use, easy to clean, no seeds other than a few crushed or partial ones. Now the fun of waiting for it to cook down for a few hours then can (or might cool and freeze in 1 gallon freezer bags).













This is all a test run for when my 5 plants worth of San Marzano tomatoes all get ripe (they are starting, put them in really late, cold spring this year).


----------



## ibglowin

Wow beautiful color! 



ceeaton said:


> Took a half day (left work at 9:45 a.m., I get in pretty early) to do the lawn. Had picked up a new food processing toy on Saturday, a manual food mill. Had watched a few videos from Pasquale on YouTube:
> 
> ()
> 
> about making "the sauce". He had an electric saucer, but I'm cheap so got a French food mill (it's French, must be good). I liked his process since I normally would put tomatoes in boiling water, then dump in a cold water sink to remove the skins, then manually hand juice the maters to







ceeaton said:


> remove as many seeds as I could through a strainer. Took a while, especially for a 1/2 bushel of tomatoes which is my normal batch size.
> 
> My main aim was to get the lawn done before the high humidity (70*F+ dew points) and higher temps started tomorrow through early next week. But heard from my brother last night that a local Mennonite farm market near us had the 1/2 bushels of Roma and regular tomatoes available (had stopped last Saturday and they said probably this Friday). So picked up a box thinking I could let them rest until this weekend. Lo and behold, got stung by some type of critter when working on the lawn. I'm somewhat allergic to bee stings (have a double epi pen in the closet), so came in and started the tomato process while I waited to see if I broke out in hives or started having respiratory issues (which I haven't, but nice and cool in here, lol).
> 
> This process so far is so easy that instead of doing 1/2 of the 1/2 bushel (a 1/4 bushel I think), I am now just doing the whole thing. Did it in two batches, but it is way easier than I remember from the last few years. This food mill is the "bomb". Easy to use, easy to clean, no seeds other than a few crushed or partial ones. Now the fun of waiting for it to cook down for a few hours then can (or might cool and freeze in 1 gallon freezer bags).
> 
> View attachment 91334
> 
> 
> View attachment 91335
> 
> 
> View attachment 91336
> 
> 
> View attachment 91337
> 
> 
> This is all a test run for when my 5 plants worth of San Marzano tomatoes all get ripe (they are starting, put them in really late, cold spring this year).


----------



## ceeaton

ibglowin said:


> Wow beautiful color!


And they weren't as ripe as I like! I'll probably pick up another 1/2 bushel in a week or so if my maters don't come in like gang busters. I will mention they were $13 for the 1/2 bushel, a couple of years ago they were $8, gotta love inflation. I was just surprised how easy it was to process them with the food mill. Next time I cook them down I'll do it on the outdoor propane cooker that I use to make beer. I'm just really low on fuel and don't want to run into town to get more (lazy side showing it's ugly head). Should make the cook down go faster and won't make the A/C run every 20 minutes.

Edit: Ha, found the SOBs! Ground yellow jacket nest that I ran over with the lawn mower. It was off to the side, so I didn't directly walk over it, but I'm sure the spinning blades created some anxiety for the hive. I'm lucky only one flew up my shorts, and on the right side of my right leg! Last time I found a hive I got stung 20+ times and had my wife freaking out over my allergy to stings...

Edit 2: I covered up hole #1 (main one) with diatoms...they didn't like that too much. As of two hours later haven't dug out of that. But, that helped find emergency exit/entrance #2, just covered that one up. It's about 40 ft from my kitchen window. From there I can see a flurry of activity, they aren't too happy. I'm gonna try this organic treatment for a few days before I hit them with something that will linger in the environment in a bad way if that doesn't work.


----------



## wood1954

Had to weed around all the vines, they were starting to get a bit moldy at ground level. Then placed nematodes around each vine. I’m trying a reduced mowing program this year, mostly due to not having time to keep at it.


----------



## ceeaton

ceeaton said:


> And they weren't as ripe as I like! I'll probably pick up another 1/2 bushel in a week or so if my maters don't come in like gang busters. I will mention they were $13 for the 1/2 bushel, a couple of years ago they were $8, gotta love inflation. I was just surprised how easy it was to process them with the food mill. Next time I cook them down I'll do it on the outdoor propane cooker that I use to make beer. I'm just really low on fuel and don't want to run into town to get more (lazy side showing it's ugly head). Should make the cook down go faster and won't make the A/C run every 20 minutes.
> 
> Edit: Ha, found the SOBs! Ground yellow jacket nest that I ran over with the lawn mower. It was off to the side, so I didn't directly walk over it, but I'm sure the spinning blades created some anxiety for the hive. I'm lucky only one flew up my shorts, and on the right side of my right leg! Last time I found a hive I got stung 20+ times and had my wife freaking out over my allergy to stings...
> 
> Edit 2: I covered up hole #1 (main one) with diatoms...they didn't like that too much. As of two hours later haven't dug out of that. But, that helped find emergency exit/entrance #2, just covered that one up. It's about 40 ft from my kitchen window. From there I can see a flurry of activity, they aren't too happy. I'm gonna try this organic treatment for a few days before I hit them with something that will linger in the environment in a bad way if that doesn't work.


Edit: I got 5 quarts + 2 pints from the batch (aka 6 quarts). Next time I'll do it on the weekend and cook it down to 5 quarts per 1/2 bushel, a bit thin the way I did it today.


----------



## Old Corker

Flying to Nashville today then on to KY for a family reunion. Going to be bittersweet though. A close family friend passed away yesterday. My brother use to be married to his cousin and he’s been a part of our family and a close friend for over 50 years.


----------



## tullamore

hanging out on the shores of Lake Superior at my cabin
last nights sunset


----------



## Jovimaple

ceeaton said:


> Edit: I got 5 quarts + 2 pints from the batch (aka 6 quarts). Next time I'll do it on the weekend and cook it down to 5 quarts per 1/2 bushel, a bit thin the way I did it today.


Next time, use it to make wine!


----------



## winemaker81

My son & I replaced a retaining wall this morning. The original is made of pressure treated wood logs, but after 18 years, it's rotting. Outside of the wall failing, it's bad to have rotting wood next to the house.





Unfortunately, I engineered it WAY too well. The spikes I used to nail the layers together rusted and will NOT pull out. I tried cutting with a sawzall, but it was clear that wasn't working. Way too many spikes.

When I over-engineer something, I don't hold back!





Our final method was simple brute strength. It worked, but it wasn't fun.

This next photo shows the yellow jacket nest we dealt with last year. It was deep inside, so spraying bug killer couldn't get to the nest. The final solution was soapy water, as the soap apparently suffocates them.





Building the new wall was far easier than removing the old one. I still need to put another layer on top, but that's an easy task for later this week.





In the fall we'll replace 3 other retaining walls, and I need to re-do the lava rocks.


----------



## Jovimaple

Yesterday we attended a friend's wedding reception (gave them a bottle of FWK Barbera, of course, even though they said no gifts!). We left the reception in time to go to my high school reunion for a while.

Today we are celebrating hubby's birthday with his side of the family.

A very people-y weekend for me!


----------



## ratflinger

Making Jack Keller's Raspberry-Chocolate Port recipe. Let you know in year how it turned out.


----------



## bstnh1

winemaker81 said:


> My son & I replaced a retaining wall this morning. The original is made of pressure treated wood logs, but after 18 years, it's rotting. Outside of the wall failing, it's bad to have rotting wood next to the house.
> 
> View attachment 91728
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, I engineered it WAY too well. The spikes I used to nail the layers together rusted and will NOT pull out. I tried cutting with a sawzall, but it was clear that wasn't working. Way too many spikes.
> 
> When I over-engineer something, I don't hold back!
> 
> View attachment 91729
> 
> 
> 
> Our final method was simple brute strength. It worked, but it wasn't fun.
> 
> This next photo shows the yellow jacket nest we dealt with last year. It was deep inside, so spraying bug killer couldn't get to the nest. The final solution was soapy water, as the soap apparently suffocates them.
> 
> View attachment 91730
> 
> 
> 
> Building the new wall was far easier than removing the old one. I still need to put another layer on top, but that's an easy task for later this week.
> 
> View attachment 91731
> 
> 
> 
> In the fall we'll replace 3 other retaining walls, and I need to re-do the lava rocks.


I've used those in the past. They were "landscape timbers" and did not carry a lifetime guarantee against rot, etc. The square 4x4s, 6x6s, etc. did have a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## winemaker81

bstnh1 said:


> I've used those in the past. They were "landscape timbers" and did not carry a lifetime guarantee against rot, etc. The square 4x4s, 6x6s, etc. did have a lifetime guarantee.


18 years is very good, although the bottom one was badly rotted. The timbers I used elsewhere are in great shape, but we're going to replace them with stone as well.


----------



## ceeaton

Second straight day of making tomato sauce (1/2 bushel of roma tomatoes from a local Mennonite farm market). Starting to feel like groundhog day...


----------



## Old Corker

Getting ready to bottle my FWK cab tomorrow. Filtered the double batch (11.5 gal.) that was started 8/1/21. Will get bottles ready this evening. Mrs. Corker has promised a charcuterie board for my efforts. Also racked and oaked the Forte Petit Syrah and Tavola Pinot Noir. Funny that our dog Kato who has for years protected us from many a squirrel and baby deer but is afraid of thunder is also afraid of my AIO pump. Must be the vibration bc he is pretty much deaf at this point.


----------



## Jovimaple

I wanted to start the FWK Tavola Cab Sav in my fridge, but it's Covid central here. I am almost done with it after 5 days but hubby just tested positive last night and is all stuffed up today. I figured having active yeastie beasties in the atmosphere might not help.

So today I mowed part of the backyard that he didn't get to yesterday, walked on the treadmill, and now I guess I can relax since I can't go anywhere for a few more days anyway. At least it's a beautiful day today!


----------



## Boatboy24

Jovimaple said:


> I wanted to start the FWK Tavola Cab Sav in my fridge, but it's Covid central here. I am almost done with it after 5 days but hubby just tested positive last night and is all stuffed up today. I figured having active yeastie beasties in the atmosphere might not help.
> 
> So today I mowed part of the backyard that he didn't get to yesterday, walked on the treadmill, and now I guess I can relax since I can't go anywhere for a few more days anyway. At least it's a beautiful day today!



Hope you're both back to 100% soon.


----------



## Jovimaple

Boatboy24 said:


> Hope you're both back to 100% soon.


Thanks!


----------



## sour_grapes

Jovimaple said:


> I wanted to start the FWK Tavola Cab Sav in my fridge, but it's Covid central here. I am almost done with it after 5 days but hubby just tested positive last night and is all stuffed up today. I figured having active yeastie beasties in the atmosphere might not help.
> 
> So today I mowed part of the backyard that he didn't get to yesterday, walked on the treadmill, and now I guess I can relax since I can't go anywhere for a few more days anyway. At least it's a beautiful day today!



Yes, hope you are on the mend and back at 'em soon!


----------



## Jovimaple

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, hope you are on the mend and back at 'em soon!


Thanks! We are vaxxed and fully boosted. So far, it's just been cold/sinus symptoms, which matches the reports of the newest variants. I feel mostly better after 3 or 4 days of symptoms. Hubby seems to be on the same track.

I just knew last weekend was too people-y.


----------



## Old Corker

Bottled the cab yesterday. It was not Forte as I started it last August but I did use 4 skins packs in a double batch that I EM’d for 28 days. I think my 6.5 gal carboys are bigger than advertised. We were about a glass full short of 60 bottles from what should have been 11.5 gallons. To be honest if I hadn’t tasted so much we’d have been right there. Which leads me to the wine. So good even at this stage. May be the best full body red I’ve made yet. I know, I say that all the time. But this time I mean it.


----------



## cmason1957

Two pictures from our early pilgrimage to Northwest Minnesota for a week of relaxation.




My wife took that picture this morning and then a small fire this evening.


----------



## Jovimaple

cmason1957 said:


> Two pictures from our early pilgrimage to Northwest Minnesota for a week of relaxation.
> 
> View attachment 92026
> 
> 
> My wife took that picture this morning and then a small fire this evening.
> 
> View attachment 92027


Looks beautiful! What lake?


----------



## cmason1957

Jovimaple said:


> Looks beautiful! What lake?



Long Lake near Vergas, MN. Sunset Bay Resort. Rustic cabins great lake for bass, sunnies, the occasional Northern and our Walleye. Mostly catch and release for us.


----------



## Jovimaple

cmason1957 said:


> Long Lake near Vergas, MN. Sunset Bay Resort. Rustic cabins great lake for bass, sunnies, the occasional Northern and our Walleye. Mostly catch and release for us.


You should eat the walleye!! Yummy! Enjoy!


----------



## ChuckD

Today I finished the last large timber for my timber frame building. I was pretty much done at the end of May then summer happened and I got busy with the garden and vineyard. It took three months to cut the last 6 pieces. I’m planning on raising it in October… finally. I need to squeeze in 25 gallons of wine this fall too. I’ll be doing roofing and siding until the snow flies! 

50 “large” timbers and 20 braces!


----------



## Arne

Winding down with covid. Don't know where we picked it up but Kathy started with the coughin and hacking. Next day was my turn. Took a test and wasnt just a summer cold. Has not been too bad, cough fever, ache and really tired. Thank God we are fully vacced. Next shots are coming up next month. Anyway just like a bad cold, has run for a few days. Cant imagine how bad it was for the people that had it before we had a way of making it so it isn't as bad. Gotta get better, fishing is winding down and want to get in on the last days before winter sets in. Everybody stay safe and healthy. Mite have to pick the one grape vine we have clean today or tomorrow. Be enough there to make a couple of gal. will have to add a bit of water with it, tho. Arne.


----------



## sour_grapes

Arne said:


> Winding down with covid. Don't know where we picked it up but Kathy started with the coughin and hacking. Next day was my turn. Took a test and wasnt just a summer cold. Has not been too bad, cough fever, ache and really tired. Thank God we are fully vacced. Next shots are coming up next month. Anyway just like a bad cold, has run for a few days. Cant imagine how bad it was for the people that had it before we had a way of making it so it isn't as bad. Gotta get better, fishing is winding down and want to get in on the last days before winter sets in. Everybody stay safe and healthy. Mite have to pick the one grape vine we have clean today or tomorrow. Be enough there to make a couple of gal. will have to add a bit of water with it, tho. Arne.



Good luck, Arne. There wasn't an emoticon that I could hit that simply conveyed encouragement!


----------



## ibglowin

Hope everybody is better and back to normal soon!



Arne said:


> Winding down with covid. Don't know where we picked it up but Kathy started with the coughin and hacking. Next day was my turn. Took a test and wasnt just a summer cold. Has not been too bad, cough fever, ache and really tired. Thank God we are fully vacced. Next shots are coming up next month. Anyway just like a bad cold, has run for a few days. Cant imagine how bad it was for the people that had it before we had a way of making it so it isn't as bad. Gotta get better, fishing is winding down and want to get in on the last days before winter sets in. Everybody stay safe and healthy. Mite have to pick the one grape vine we have clean today or tomorrow. Be enough there to make a couple of gal. will have to add a bit of water with it, tho. Arne.


----------



## ChuckD

@Arne hope you’re back in the saddle soon!


----------



## Jovimaple

@Arne Just finished with Covid in our household. Also thankful we are vaxxed and double boosted! Feel better soon!


----------



## Kraffty

Lori had an urge for Arbys all week so we cruised over there for lunch. Of course out here that's a 75 mile round trip down the Arizona Veteran's Hwy (17) where the speed limit is, I believe, 107mph. We took the pickup because the Jeep doesn't go fast enough to navigate the 17 safely. I parked next to a brand new Corvette Stingray and once we got our food and started people watching kiddingly decided the two old guys in tees and worn shorts eating next to us, both late 70's, were probably driving the vettte. They left at the same time as us and yep, they were in the Vette, never judge an old guy by his cover.


----------



## ceeaton

Normal Saturday, men's breakfast at 7 am followed by a run to the local Weis. Just don't buy as much "fun" stuff anymore unless on sale since this inflation thing is pinching the budget. Stopped at my brother's place, he's about a mile away in the same community we live in. His oldest son got the covid earlier in the week from a fellow band mate at last Friday's football game. Well, turns out they all got it, and for some of them it's worse than for the others. My son takes my two nephews to school in the morning, so obviously watching him and my youngest daughter. So far, so good, negative tests for them. I think the version we had at the beginning of June may be related to the one they've currently have.

I have to watch it tomorrow being in church with a bunch of fellow old people, don't want to kill any of them off, guess I'll have to wear a mask to be safe, argh... Can't this all be over, at some point? I think I have covid fatigue.


----------



## winemaker81

This morning my son & I replaced the floor in our guest bath with premium vinyl plank. It went surprisingly fast, although cutting the door molding so the plank will fit underneath, and cutting to fit the vent hole and other odd areas is the real time killer.

When we dismounted the toilet, we got to see the previous colors the bathroom was painted. Originally we had the builder paint it white, and we sponge painted grey and pink over it. Then it was tan, and now it's grey. This picture shows behind the toilet tank, which is not visible and has not been fully painted since the house was built.




The original flooring was sheet vinyl, and we replaced it with vinyl tile~15 years ago.




Mrs WM81 is VERY pleased with the new flooring!


----------



## David Violante

Installed this guy today. Waiting for it to come up to temperature. Always wanted one… planning to do some stone around it to match the stone around the house and maybe a blue stone walkway from the deck.


----------



## bakervinyard

Went blackberry picking today. First time ever. Son-in-law is going to make blackberry jam tomorrow.


----------



## ceeaton




----------



## wood1954

Building new garage has kept me busy


----------



## vinny

Canning tomato sauce.

Step 1




Step 2




Oh yaaa, tomatoes. I think I am on step 7 or 8, currently. Pick tomatoes, process, boil, etc.


----------



## winemaker81

As a follow on to yesterday's floor installation, today I installed quarter round molding. Today's effort was solo, as it doesn't require more than 2 hands and my son actually has a personal life.  

First, as good tip -- when trying to measure an 8' length of a very bendy material use a rubber band to secure the one end of the tape measure:




Things started out poorly. My first job was to scrape excess paint and caulk from the baseboard molding and the tub. Yesterday we didn't use knee pads and everything was fine.

This morning? The first time I got down on my knees, I realized that I made a horrible mistake yesterday. Very horrible, as my knees were making up new swear words. Fortunately I knew exactly where my knee pads are, and everything got better after that.

Professional finishing folks tend to leave large gaps in the molding, and use caulk to fill in what looks (to me) like huge gaps. I'm not paid by the job, so I may do a bit of careful trimming to ensure joints are good. Some caulk will be needed, but a lot less.

Mrs WM81 is VERY pleased again with the result.


----------



## vinny

First run from the greenhouse. Many to come, yet.

Likely all tomato sauce and salsa this year. I think I have over 40 jars of tomatoes left from last year..


Made with garlic and onion from the garden.





Finished JUST in time for happy hour! 




I ripped out the studs in the pantry wall for canning. I am working on a cabinet insert with shelves and doors. Currently the canning is in the hall closet in flats, and it is hard to keep tabs on inventory. Should have it done this week. Waiting on hinges to mount the doors.


----------



## ibglowin

*¿Quién está más saqueada tu o el tomate? LOL*



vinny said:


> Canning tomato sauce.
> 
> Step 1
> 
> View attachment 92519
> 
> 
> Step 2
> View attachment 92520
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yaaa, tomatoes. I think I am on step 7 or 8, currently. Pick tomatoes, process, boil, etc.
> 
> View attachment 92521


----------



## crushday

Finishing up the Arancello (orange). Peels have been sitting in Everclear since first week of July.


----------



## vinny

ibglowin said:


> ¿Quién está más saqueada tu o el tomate


Solo un pequeño sorbo para garantizar la calidad.


----------



## cmason1957

Grandson spent the night and was quite taken with our Loon statue and wanted to hear the sound of loons over and over again.


----------



## Kraffty

crushday said:


> Finishing up the Arancello (orange). Peels have been sitting in Everclear since first week of July.
> 
> I made a batch earlier this year that came out great. I think your's is fully done. Our favorite treat with it so far is a scoop of really good vanilla ice cream with a few tablespoons of the cello, tastes just like the old Dreamsicle or 50/50 bar.


----------



## Rigney

I'm a farmer with a very small farm, and I'm also the market manager the Anderson Co. Farmers Market in KY. Fall is quickly approaching, not much left to sell but corn, tomatoes, and melons until the pumpkins come in. Was a rough season, too much cool rain in the spring, followed by a heat wave, had to plant 3 times. I also raise catfish in above ground tanks. Sold all my fish a few days ago to a big fancy local food diner event.


----------



## Old Corker

Rigney said:


> I'm a farmer with a very small farm, and I'm also the market manager the Anderson Co. Farmers Market in KY. Fall is quickly approaching, not much left to sell but corn, tomatoes, and melons until the pumpkins come in. Was a rough season, too much cool rain in the spring, followed by a heat wave, had to plant 3 times. I also raise catfish in above ground tanks. Sold all my fish a few days ago to a big fancy local food diner event.



@Rigney , Welcome to the forum. I grew up a stones throw from you in Franklin Co. Been gone over forty years now but still call myself a Kentuckian (Go Big Blue). I’ve never been a farmer but have always admired that way of life. Hope you got a good price for your fish and good luck with the market.


----------



## ceeaton

Needed to get the lawn done today, been two weeks, rain coming for tonight. I am finding this summer I have a gift. It's finding ground yellow jacket nests with either the lawn mower (2) or the string trimmer (1). In past years I might have been "lucky" enough to find one every four or five years. This year is different for some reason.

Only got it once or twice on this "find", put some Benadryl cream on my ankle and kept pushing the yard. Have a few swaths of grass I don't dare do, they are still pretty stirred up, looks like a big nest population wise. Will have to dispatch of them once evening comes and they hopefully settle down. 

Itchy, but no hives. I am somewhat allergic to the venom, used to get covered in hives, but the desensitizing shots I got as a kid must have worked. Still need to get another epi pen for backup since my set is getting old and the liquid is no longer as clear as it should be. Wonder how much that will set me back...

So darn, need to take a shower, keep cooking dinner and put something cold on it to get the swelling to go down. Hum, maybe something dual purpose. I think a cold beer applied for a few minutes, then opened and drunk so I can get another cold one to apply to my ankle. That should do the trick!


----------



## vinny

Well.. This is as far as I got today. I'm getting thirsty, so its a wrap!

I cut out the drywall and studs months ago. Couldn't make a plan without the hole, because I didn't know what was in the wall. Then I ordered doors and got distracted with other tasks. Finally put my plan into action this week. 



It turned out well, considering I made it up as I went. 


Lots of room for home canning, now. 



I have all the doors in a row pinned, so I just have to install 3 handles, and trim it out. 

Probably tomorrow!?


----------



## Jovimaple

Today I finally started the peach wine for which I froze 30 lbs of peaches last summer. They didn't all fit in a 7.9 gallon fermenter, at least while still frozen into gallon baggy shapes, so I put 2/3 into a nylon bag in the 7.9 gallon fermenting bucket and the rest loose into a 6 gallon fermenting bucket. I have some additional skins in each bucket, too.

I want to make it with no water, so I added some sugar, pectic enzyme, and kmeta to each bucket. Tomorrow after they thaw, I plan to use a potato masher to mush things up and hopefully get enough liquid to get the s.g. and pH. I plan to add tannin, acid, yeast nutrient, and enough sugar to get the starting s.g. in the 1.075-1.080 range.

I am using D47 yeast. I made a starter with half a cup of sugar, a pinch of yeast nutrient, along with a cup of room temp water. It's going like gangbusters so I hope the peaches finish thawing out by tomorrow morning and I can add the yeast!


----------



## vinny

I feel I will get little judgement for this purchase, here. 


I am at the 6 month mark for my original kits. I enjoy them, friends and neighbours are impressed. I'm going to get a few more and get serious about getting ahead of the demand.

How do you guys schedule? Bulk buys or replenishing as you consume?


----------



## vinny

Beets. They hardly put up a fight!


----------



## vinny

Well, not today. I've had guests, and they demand attention, but I finished up the canning cabinet this week. 



Lost 2 inches of room space, and gained huge storage.

Just a peak at the hoard. I wouldn't want to divulge _too_ much....


It turned out really good. I didn't really have a plan, I had to make it based on the doors available and space restrictions. Very happy with the results when it all came together.


----------



## Jovimaple

vinny said:


> How do you guys schedule? Bulk buys or replenishing as you consume?


I am on year 2 of making wine. I started with 1 gallon batches from fruits, with a couple of kits thrown in. Now I am making mostly kits with Skeeter Pee and a few fruit wines thrown in. I am mostly ahead of the curve but I try to have at least one batch aging even if I don't have anything in primary. I pretty much go by empty carboys and bottles. That's about as close to a schedule as I get.


----------



## wood1954

Taking pics of my Subaru and putting it up for sale on Craigslist, bought a used Hyundai santa Fe last week.


----------



## Mcjeff

vinny said:


> Well, not today. I've had guests, and they demand attention, but I finished up the canning cabinet this week. View attachment 93066
> 
> View attachment 93067
> 
> Lost 2 inches of room space, and gained huge storage.
> 
> Just a peak at the hoard. I wouldn't want to divulge _too_ much....
> View attachment 93069
> 
> It turned out really good. I didn't really have a plan, I had to make it based on the doors available and space restrictions. Very happy with the results when it all came together.


Looks very nice. Well done!


----------



## winemaker81

We purchased a new grill last weekend, to replace our 15 yo grill that has held up well, but is rotting out. I was going to hold until the spring, but an end of season sale pushed us.

It only took 1.5 hours to assemble the grill, and thankfully no blood was shed. I normally bark a knuckle or get a cut on something sharp, but this time worked out well!





This is the packaging, which pretty much filled the box! Fortunately most of it is fully recyclable cardboard, including corrugated pieces. There wasn't much Styrofoam, but there was bubble wrap, which we will re-use at some point.


----------



## David Violante

Pressed some DeChaunac with my son~


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

This weekend I’m taking down shade sail and putting away loose light weight objects before the hurricane arrives Tuesday night. then if I have time I’m going to backsweeten the passion fruit batch.

hopefully we don’t lose power or I might have to make some big batches of thawed from frozen fruit wines


----------



## David Violante

FlamingoEmporium said:


> This weekend I’m taking down shade sail and putting away loose light weight objects before the hurricane arrives Tuesday night. then if I have time I’m going to backsweeten the passion fruit batch.
> 
> hopefully we don’t lose power or I might have to make some big batches of thawed from frozen fruit wines


Oh my goodness good luck!


----------



## winemaker81

FlamingoEmporium said:


> This weekend I’m taking down shade sail and putting away loose light weight objects before the hurricane arrives Tuesday night. then if I have time I’m going to backsweeten the passion fruit batch.
> 
> hopefully we don’t lose power or I might have to make some big batches of thawed from frozen fruit wines


Good luck!

My sister and both her sons live in St Augustine, so we always watch the adverse weather.


----------



## Jovimaple

Got my 2nd shingles shot last night.

My plan for today:
1) I am going to get lots done around the house as well as rack the toasted caramel and maybe start a batch of skeeter pee, or 
2) I will be laying around feeling sorry for myself because I feel awful but am happy I got the 2nd shot.

We shall see. So far, just a sore arm like after the first shot so plan #1 is still looking likely.


----------



## ibglowin

Good luck! My 2nd shingles vax knocked me flat on my back in bed for 24 hours running a 101 fever......



Jovimaple said:


> Got my 2nd shingles shot last night.
> 
> My plan for today:
> 1) I am going to get lots done around the house as well as rack the toasted caramel and maybe start a batch of skeeter pee, or
> 2) I will be laying around feeling sorry for myself because I feel awful but am happy I got the 2nd shot.
> 
> We shall see. So far, just a sore arm like after the first shot so plan #1 is still looking likely.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

winemaker81 said:


> Good luck!
> 
> My sister and both her sons live in St Augustine, so we always watch the adverse weather.


They are going to get about 10 inches of rain up there from a west coast storm


----------



## winemaker81

My son gave me a hand getting rid of the old grill this morning. It's not that heavy (as such things go) but far too bulky to safely move on my own.

It looks pretty good from a distance, but the damage done by time and usage isfar more severe than I realized. We pulled it apart to reduce weight, and discovered just how eroded it is. It turns out that replacing it now instead of the spring was a good idea. Praise for that goes to Mrs WM81!


----------



## sour_grapes

Yes, I have gotten all of my best grill purchases in the fall. Nice work!

Hmmmm.... maybe I should look around for a kamado grill this year....


----------



## winemaker81

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, I have gotten all of my best grill purchases in the fall. Nice work!


Thanks! It was 20% off -- still not cheap, but the last one survived 12 years, and we have hopes this one will do well.

Grilled burgers for lunch after getting back from the recycling center. The new one is hotter, so I need to re-learn how to grill using it. Which is fine with me!


----------



## mainshipfred

sour_grapes said:


> Yes, I have gotten all of my best grill purchases in the fall. Nice work!
> 
> Hmmmm.... maybe I should look around for a kamado grill this year....



If you don't have one you really should. I don't have as much time to cook as some of you but I really enjoy it. Even the smokes that don't turn out as well as I would have liked are still very good.


----------



## distancerunner

winemaker81 said:


> Thanks! It was 20% off -- still not cheap, but the last one survived 12 years, and we have hopes this one will do well.
> 
> Grilled burgers for lunch after getting back from the recycling center. The new one is hotter, so I need to re-learn how to grill using it. Which is fine with me!



How nice for you. New grill. Burgers.

I'm cleaning the cellar. Buying three new Brutes. Pulling clean empties out of storage for bottling on Monday. Making blocks for barrel dollies. Burning Sulphur. 

Hamburgers. Probably drinking wine, too.


----------



## CDrew

Jovimaple said:


> Got my 2nd shingles shot last night.
> 
> My plan for today:
> 1) I am going to get lots done around the house as well as rack the toasted caramel and maybe start a batch of skeeter pee, or
> 2) I will be laying around feeling sorry for myself because I feel awful but am happy I got the 2nd shot.
> 
> We shall see. So far, just a sore arm like after the first shot so plan #1 is still looking likely.


Haha. I had a terrible reaction to #1. Fever, muscle aches, could not sleep. But after 24 hours of this it was like nothing happened. I was expecting the same with #2. But had almost no reaction other than low energy for about 12 hours. So there's hope!


----------



## ceeaton

Enjoying a beautiful day in northcentral PA! In the low 60s, low humidity, not a cloud in the sky. The company is pretty good too, my two brothers...


----------



## cmason1957

I hate Total Wine. Those dirty rotten Sobs put in a new store about 2 miles from my house. That's going to cost me a bundle.


----------



## winemaker81

cmason1957 said:


> I hate Total Wine. Those dirty rotten Sobs put in a new store about 2 miles from my house. That's going to cost me a bundle.


The coupons are great! In the last year I've been choosing a theme, e.g., Rhone. I search the site for Winery Direct wines under a certain price for a given region, and sort by customer reviews. I note the top 4 or 5 contenders, weeding out those with too few reviews. If I can't find qualified help in the store, I use my list -- been spot on so far.


----------



## distancerunner

Talk about crying with a loaf of bread under your arm. Try living in Pennsylvania where the state controls the inventory. 

The good news is you can have any color you want as long as it's black.


----------



## winemaker81

distancerunner said:


> Try living in Pennsylvania where the state controls the inventory.


NC is under an ABC system. For years it was tough to get variety, but it's been much better in recent years.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> I hate Total Wine. Those dirty rotten Sobs put in a new store about 2 miles from my house. That's going to cost me a bundle.



Just avoid anything "winery direct".


----------



## distancerunner

winemaker81 said:


> NC is under an ABC system. For years it was tough to get variety, but it's been much better in recent years.


Some Pennsylvania stores have a decent selection. It’s hit or miss. It doesn’t matter if it’s good or bad. It’s product driven.


----------



## vinny

FlamingoEmporium said:


> This weekend I’m taking down shade sail and putting away loose light weight objects before the hurricane arrives Tuesday night. then if I have time I’m going to backsweeten the passion fruit batch.
> 
> hopefully we don’t lose power or I might have to make some big batches of thawed from frozen fruit wines


I hope you fared well. Family on the east coast got a good whoopin, but no irreparable damage. Still waiting on power to come back, but pretty sure they have generator back up for the essentials.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

vinny said:


> I hope you fared well. Family on the east coast got a good whoopin, but no irreparable damage. Still waiting on power to come back, but pretty sure they have generator back up for the essentials.


No Vinny. I don’t live in an igloo  I’m in Florida. We wrestle alligators. Ian expected to hit Tuesday Wednesday.


----------



## vinny

FlamingoEmporium said:


> No Vinny. I don’t live in an igloo  I’m in Florida. We wrestle alligators. Ian expected to hit Tuesday Wednesday.


OK then... I admit I wasn't paying attention to the days, or when it was posted. Us Canadians just can't help but be polite. I saw an opportunity to say something nice and I was overwhelmed with the need to.

I hope that you fare well when it hits. I can't imagine those palm frond roofs of yours hold up to the wind well.


----------



## winemaker81

@vinny, there is a big difference in attitudes towards weather, depending on area.

I lived the first half of my life in Upstate NY -- pick the center of the state; I grew up a bit north of there, and lived in Rochester for 2 years (as an adult). I went to college in Potsdam (near the Canadian border), and several times drove to or from school during a blizzard (2.5 hour trip took 4). That was pretty much normal. OTOH, we had a tornado go through when I was a teenager, and the swath of destruction was tremendous -- 40+ years later it still comes up in conversation.

Then I moved to central NC -- tornadoes are relatively common here, and we track hurricanes as we do get hit. My wife & I learned a valuable lesson when Fran drove right over us in 1996 (we had a newborn). Both tornadoes and hurricanes are facts of life and we simply prepare -- analogous to what we did in NY in the winter, even if the details are different (blizzards don't rip the roof off the house, although snow can collapse it).

Conversely, snow in central NC is a disaster -- the entire area shuts down -- only nuts and northern transplants who wrongly believe they know how to drive on icy NC roads go out. I learned quickly that road conditions are completely different and it's wise to stay home until the roads clear.

@FlamingoEmporium? Oh, well, it's just another hurricane, right?  

Just kidding, folks in FL are not *that *blasé about it, but they experience several hurricanes or near misses each season, and the general attitude reflects it. My sister and nephews are low key about most hurricanes.

The differences we all have in perspective indicates we adapt to our situation.


----------



## winemaker81

I finished my retaining wall this morning. It's been a while since I started the wall, but I've either had my weekend pre-empted, the weather has been bad, or the ground too wet to drive my truck in the back yard (not worried about getting stuck; rather not wanting to explain to Mrs WM81 why the grass is torn up).

This morning I extended the length one row, and added 2 rows on top. I checked -- the landscaping cement I used between layers worked well -- if I ever need to take that wall out, I'm hiring it done.





Over the winter I intend to remove the other landscaping timbers and replace with cement. In the spring the lava rocks are going bye-bye -- thinking about planting mondo grass.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

vinny said:


> I can't imagine those palm frond roofs of yours hold up to the wind well.


typical Florida house


Typical Florida pet owner


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

winemaker81 said:


> @FlamingoEmporium[/USER]? Oh, well, it's just another hurricane, right?


----------



## Jovimaple

CDrew said:


> Haha. I had a terrible reaction to #1. Fever, muscle aches, could not sleep. But after 24 hours of this it was like nothing happened. I was expecting the same with #2. But had almost no reaction other than low energy for about 12 hours. So there's hope!



Shot #1 was a sore arm for 3 days. Shot #2 ended up giving me chills and aches. I vegged out on the couch for the afternoon and napped a little. After dinner, I planted myself on the same couch and watched TV until bedtime. Still had a bit of a headache so I finally took some Advil and went to bed. I feel fine today, except my arm is still a bit sore at the shot site.

I am off to pick tomatoes in a hour or so, then the list includes racking the toasted caramel wine, making salsa, and starting a batch of tomato wine and possibly some Skeeter Pee.


----------



## ibglowin

cmason1957 said:


> I hate Total Wine. Those dirty rotten Sobs put in a new store about 2 miles from my house. That's going to cost me a bundle.


Once you realize that 75% of the wines TW carries are "faux"wineries of sorts it becomes pretty easy to just say no to that place.........


----------



## distancerunner

ibglowin said:


> Once you realize that 75% of the wines TW carries are "faux"wineries of sorts it becomes pretty easy to just say no to that place.........


Please elaborate.


----------



## CDrew

distancerunner said:


> Please elaborate.



I think TW's business is to buy bulk wine by the tank car and bottle it under the name of a winery that they make up. Ever notice that "Stacey's favorite is always a winery you never heard of? They also have name brand wine, but lots and lots of their wine for sale is not from a winery you can actually visit, or even actually exists. Even much of their expensive wine is from a winery you never heard of. They have built a huge business with this practice but I don't like it and avoid TW except for spirits, where they do have good prices in general.


----------



## ChuckD

Today I finished the last brace for my timber frame building. The barn raising is in 19 days. Lord willing the next picture will be a standing frame!!!!


----------



## winemaker81

distancerunner said:


> Please elaborate.


I have been unable to find web sites for a few wineries, but in general the wines I've purchased from TotalWine have been very good, and if they are not a real winery, it's hard to prove. Generally speaking I find the employees to be knowledgeable, and have yet to receive bad advice. My process (described on the last page) of looking at consumer reviews has worked well for me.

When thinking about it, if I'm satisfied with the wines I purchase, do I care about the winery? A local winery is located in an industrial park, owns no vineyards, and purchases grapes from contract growers. If the wine is good, does it matter?


----------



## Mcjeff

ibglowin said:


> Good luck! My 2nd shingles vax knocked me flat on my back in bed for 24 hours running a 101 fever......


I felt bad for a few days after my 1st- tired, weak. I thought I had Covid, but tested Twice and no. 2nd is coming up in Oct. I’m not looking forward to it. I had reactions to the Covid shots, but never to a regular flu shot, hopefully not a new normal for me.


----------



## ibglowin

distancerunner said:


> Please elaborate.


Virtually all wines under $20 at Total Wine are made from faux wineries. Meaning there is no tasting room to visit. They purchase bulk juice or even bulk wine and slap a label on it and the whole lot is available for purchase only at Total Wine.

Take this "93 point" wine that is supposedly the #1 wine of their "Top 20". It's a faux winery. They even have a website but no tasting room you can visit and the wines are only for sale at Total Wine. So when you go to TW and are looking at the wine and have no idea what is good and a someone helps you, you are virtually guaranteed to get a recommendation of something that Total Wine has cut out the middle man and all profit goes to them.









Hall Ranch Cabernet Sauvignon Paso Robles, 2020


Beverage Dynamics-Paso Robles, CA - "Classic, rich Paso mouthfeel: big, juicy and well-integrated. Notes of black currants, red and black fruits dominate this cabernet, with a hint of olive brine on the entry."




www.totalwine.com













Hall Ranch







www.hallranchwines.com


----------



## Mcjeff

ChuckD said:


> Today I finished the last brace for my timber frame building. The barn raising is in 19 days. Lord willing the next picture will be a standing frame!!!!
> View attachment 93297


Keep sending pictures. I always wanted to build a timber frame building or house. I researched and even had some plans, but never pulled the trigger. At our last house we had an old late 1800’s timber frame barn (mostly hand hewn from) that was a big reason we bought it.


----------



## ibglowin

I felt like I had the flu for about a week but only ran the fever for ~24 hours. I actually had a mild case of shingles back in ~ 2003 and for sure I never wanted to go through that ever again if possible.


Mcjeff said:


> I felt bad for a few days after my 1st- tired, weak. I thought I had Covid, but tested Twice and no. 2nd is coming up in Oct. I’m not looking forward to it. I had reactions to the Covid shots, but never to a regular flu shot, hopefully not a new normal for me.


----------



## ChuckD

Mcjeff said:


> Keep sending pictures. I always wanted to build a timber frame building or house. I researched and even had some plans, but never pulled the trigger. At our last house we had an old late 1800’s timber frame barn (mostly hand hewn from) that was a big reason we bought it.


will do. I was considering a timber frame for my home addition but they are more expensive than stick-built and an Owner-Built TF isn’t going to fly with the building inspector. Where I live “accessory structures” are not inspected by the state so I can get away with it. This is practice for a TF pavilion that I’m going to build next to the vineyard… need someplace “classy” for crushing and pressing!


----------



## vinny

FlamingoEmporium said:


> typical Florida house
> View attachment 93285
> View attachment 93286
> Typical Florida pet owner


Sometimes you don't even need to visit to know JUST what a place is like.

Just like I pictured it!

I assume his name is Al?


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

vinny said:


> Sometimes you don't even need to visit to know JUST what a place is like.
> 
> Just like I pictured it!
> 
> I assume his name is Al?


Al E. Gator


----------



## bstnh1

i


ibglowin said:


> Virtually all wines under $20 at Total Wine are made from faux wineries. Meaning there is no tasting room to visit. They purchase bulk juice or even bulk wine and slap a label on it and the whole lot is available for purchase only at Total Wine.
> 
> Take this "93 point" wine that is supposedly the #1 wine of their "Top 20". It's a faux winery. They even have a website but no tasting room you can visit and the wines are only for sale at Total Wine. So when you go to TW and are looking at the wine and have no idea what is good and a someone helps you, you are virtually guaranteed to get a recommendation of something that Total Wine has cut out the middle man and all profit goes to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hall Ranch Cabernet Sauvignon Paso Robles, 2020
> 
> 
> Beverage Dynamics-Paso Robles, CA - "Classic, rich Paso mouthfeel: big, juicy and well-integrated. Notes of black currants, red and black fruits dominate this cabernet, with a hint of olive brine on the entry."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.totalwine.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hall Ranch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hallranchwines.com


I believe Robert Hall Winery produces the wines sold under the Hall Ranch name.

Hall Ranch

AMANDA GORTER​WINEMAKER

Hall Ranch wines are crafted by Amanda Gorter, a passionate young winemaker inspired by the Old West heritage and agricultural roots that continue to anchor the identity of the Paso Robles community. Amanda employs a non-interventionist approach to winemaking in the spirit that "great wine comes from great vineyards." She has been making wine since 2013 and has trained under some of the best winemakers in the business. In 2016 Amanda moved to Robert Hall Winery as Assistant Winemaker and was promoted to Winemaker in 2019. She holds a degree in Biology with a Winemaking Certificate from University of California, Davis. When she's not making wine, Amanda loves gardening, traveling, cooking and live music.


----------



## bstnh1

bstnh1 said:


> i
> 
> I believe Robert Hall Winery produces the wines sold under the Hall Ranch name.
> 
> Hall Ranch
> 
> AMANDA GORTER​WINEMAKER
> 
> Hall Ranch wines are crafted by Amanda Gorter, a passionate young winemaker inspired by the Old West heritage and agricultural roots that continue to anchor the identity of the Paso Robles community. Amanda employs a non-interventionist approach to winemaking in the spirit that "great wine comes from great vineyards." She has been making wine since 2013 and has trained under some of the best winemakers in the business. In 2016 Amanda moved to Robert Hall Winery as Assistant Winemaker and was promoted to Winemaker in 2019. She holds a degree in Biology with a Winemaking Certificate from University of California, Davis. When she's not making wine, Amanda loves gardening, traveling, cooking and live music.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Uh oh !


----------



## ChuckD

Stay safe . Put those carboys on a shelf and get out!


----------



## Jovimaple

@FlamingoEmporium Stay safe!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

ChuckD said:


> Stay safe . Put those carboys on a shelf and get out!


Almost everything is bottled and safe except for one carboy. Hunkering down. It’s headed right this way. Might not see posts for a few days 


probably gonna be a cat 4 now.


----------



## Boatboy24

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Almost everything is bottled and safe except for one carboy. Hunkering down. It’s headed right this way. Might not see posts for a few days View attachment 93388



Hope you are able to stay safe and dry.


----------



## ChuckD

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Almost everything is bottled and safe except for one carboy. Hunkering down. It’s headed right this way. Might not see posts for a few days View attachment 93388


Yeah I don’t like that big red swath! I’d be heading for the hills if they had any in Florida. I had relatives on the opposite coast who rode them all out. Is this your first? Either way. Best of luck. Im sure the WMT community will be thinking of you.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

ChuckD said:


> Yeah I don’t like that big red swath! I’d be heading for the hills if they had any in Florida. I had relatives on the opposite coast who rode them all out. Is this your first? Either way. Best of luck. Im sure the WMT community will be thinking of you.


Second. Got hit hard by Irma in 2017. Had to put on my chain sawing flip flops back then. I’m pretty sure I might lose some mango trees this time


----------



## ceeaton

I sure as heck hope you aren't in Zones A or B... Either way I wouldn't want to be anywhere on the east side of that eye wall.




I hope you can stay safe!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

ceeaton said:


> I sure as heck hope you aren't in Zones A or B... Either way I wouldn't want to be anywhere on the east side of that eye wall.
> 
> View attachment 93396
> 
> 
> I hope you can stay safe!


Zone D. We will be dry until the roof comes off. It’s going almost directly over our house (just a few blocks to the west)

my brother is in zone A . He may come up here in the morning. But the closer the eye comes to us the less surge we will get. Surge will be a little more south.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Drinking a dark and stormy waiting for power to go out. It’s blinked a few times now


----------



## Ted Brumleve

Two 6 gallon buckets of freshly crushed and destemmed Chambourcin from 20 miles away, ~110#.
Going to add yeast and nutrient this evening. And rob the kitchen of a potato masher.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Still alive guys. Devastion. Cell service bad. No power no shingles. Drinking dark and stormy right now.


----------



## VinesnBines

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Still alive guys. Devastion. Cell service bad. No power no shingles. Drinking dark and stormy right now.


Glad no bodily harm. Everything else can be repaired. Stay safe.


----------



## ChuckD

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Still alive guys. Devastion. Cell service bad. No power no shingles. Drinking dark and stormy right now.


Sorry to hear about the damage. Glad to hear you are still with us!


----------



## Boatboy24

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Still alive guys. Devastion. Cell service bad. No power no shingles. Drinking dark and stormy right now.



Glad you are OK. A real mess down there. 

There are plenty of organizations to which people can donate. This is just one: Operation BBQ Relief - Healing power of BBQ in times of need


----------



## Boatboy24

Prepping for the arrival of Ian's remains:


----------



## ceeaton

Took some time off of work, wasn't super busy. Needed to clean up some wine things in the basement before the new batch from @mainshipfred is picked up. Cleaned a bunch of carboys and then AIO'd a batch of really old Cab Franc. Bottled (dog didn't necessarily love that noise), capped and labeled. 




Local grapes, really light (like an Italian table wine), but has really nice fruitiness to it (used GRE yeast to reduce herbaceous notes (was under ripe fruit)).


----------



## ChuckD

Two weeks out from my barn raising party and I had to make sure everything fits. I had to make some minor adjustments but the first bent went together well.


I raised it myself with a gin pole. It’s amazing what you can do with levers and mechanical advantage!


----------



## winemaker81

Yesterday morning I made croutons, starting with the heels from several loaves of bread:





Cube the bread. Melt butter with olive oil, seasoned salt, and oregano. Pour over the cubes in a bowl and mix to cover all the bread.




Preheat the oven to 325 F and spread foil on a cookie sheet. The foil helps the bread crisp, and makes cleanup easier. Put the bread in a single layer and bake for 8 to 10 minutes. Flip the bread / stir and bake for another 8 to 10 minutes.

I want mine crisp but not too brown.




They are good for weeks if stored in a plastic bag with the air squeezed out.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Still no internet no power. 
I’m taking up a new hobby- tree pruning


----------



## vinny

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Still no internet no power. View attachment 93590
> I’m taking up a new hobby- tree pruning


From what I have been seeing around Fort Myers, you are very fortunate. No power is much easier to handle than no house. I hope all are well, but glad to see you made it through without much damage.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Yesterday morning I made croutons, starting with the heels from several loaves of bread:
> 
> View attachment 93586
> 
> 
> 
> Cube the bread. Melt butter with olive oil, seasoned salt, and oregano. Pour over the cubes in a bowl and mix to cover all the bread.
> 
> View attachment 93587
> 
> 
> Preheat the oven to 325 F and spread foil on a cookie sheet. The foil helps the bread crisp, and makes cleanup easier. Put the bread in a single layer and bake for 8 to 10 minutes. Flip the bread / stir and bake for another 8 to 10 minutes.
> 
> I want mine crisp but not too brown.
> 
> View attachment 93588
> 
> 
> They are good for weeks if stored in a plastic bag with the air squeezed out.


This was a life changing experience for me. I like mine well toasted and still soft in the center. I fry them for a couple minutes. You only need to make your own once to never buy a box again.


----------



## ChuckD

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Still no internet no power.
> I’m taking up a new hobby- tree pruning


glad to hear you’re OK. But yikes!  Be careful on that ladder!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

ChuckD said:


> Two weeks out from my barn raising party and I had to make sure everything fits. I had to make some minor adjustments but the first bent went together well.
> View attachment 93572
> 
> I raised it myself with a gin pole. It’s amazing what you can do with levers and mechanical advantage!


I usually stick with VODKA poles but if GIN is your thing, go for it.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> This was a life changing experience for me. I like mine well toasted and still soft in the center. I fry them for a couple minutes. You only need to make your own once to never buy a box again.


If you make a small batch and use them within a day or 2, soft centers are fine. Longer than that, I have concerns that they'll spoil. Store bought croutons are good for months after opening (if bag is kept properly sealed). I try to use mine up within a couple of weeks.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Need a roof. Can’t wIt until we get electricity back. Today i stood the loquat tree back up


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

ChuckD said:


> glad to hear you’re OK. But yikes!  Be careful on that ladder!


It’s not the fall that kills you…. It’s the sudden stop at the end !


----------



## vinny

FlamingoEmporium said:


> It’s not the fall that kills you…. It’s the sudden stop at the end !


Tuck and roll!


----------



## ceeaton

Working in the kitchen (some Bucatini all'Amatriciana, cheating using uncured pancetta), listening to the Phillies stream on WIP (philly). 

Go Phillies!


----------



## mainshipfred

ceeaton said:


> Working in the kitchen (some Bucatini all'Amatriciana, cheating using uncured pancetta), listening to the Phillies stream on WIP (philly).
> 
> Go Phillies!


"Like" except for the Phillies part.


----------



## sour_grapes

mainshipfred said:


> "Like" except for the Phillies part.



And how did that work out for you today?


----------



## sour_grapes

We had a delivery today that was on dry ice. So, in the kinda-Halloween spirit, I have been pouring glasses of wine all evening and tipping a chunk of dry ice into each one. This causes a nice, foggy, bubbly quaff, with a bit of a CO2 zing. Spooky!


----------



## ceeaton

Not an every day occurrence, but I just got a notification of an ACH deposit in my account. Went and looked, for some reason I received a deposit from Dairy Queen. Checked to make sure one of my kids didn't change jobs and not tell me, lol, stranger things have happened w/four kids. So called up the credit union, they can't help me until Tuesday. So I guess I have to keep the $232.82 safe and not spend it!

I could buy a bunch of wine with that, or better yet some good beer!


----------



## ceeaton

Phillies won! Unbelievable run because they have not been very good all season...


----------



## ChuckD

More redneck engineering!


God willing The next timber frame post will be a standing structure


----------



## Rice_Guy

This makes me appreciate the family barn on the farm more, but they were already on a stone foundation nine feet up.


ChuckD said:


> More redneck engineering!
> God willing The next timber frame post will be a standing structure


WOW !


----------



## ChuckD

Relaxing with some wine after a Loooooong day


We got four bents raised, the floor board installed and the top plates on. So all of the really heavy lifting is done. I thought we would get the rafters up but the top plates required some adjustments that took a long time. 

Now to get a roof on before the snow flies.


----------



## ceeaton

I did it yesterday, but I have nasty pictures from my phone so it counts...

Went to visit @mainshipfred yesterday. He kept 100 lbs of Cab Franc grapes in his freezer for me to pick up at a later date. Took my wifey on a road trip (she studied in the car (rolling my eyes)) and I was the designated driver. Stopped at his place of work and picked up the grapes and a case of wine (against my wishes, I'm trying to get rid of wine, have too much). Then headed out with him and his wifey to visit a couple of local wineries (I think they have like 5000 in Loudoun County). Stopped at a place he did work for (Chrysalis winery) and sampled a couple of bottles (what we could steal from the yellow jackets) on a gorgeous day (77 degrees). Thanks again Fred!







Picture #2 is located 5 feet under picture #1.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> I did it yesterday, but I have nasty pictures from my phone so it counts...
> 
> Went to visit @mainshipfred yesterday. He kept 100 lbs of Cab Franc grapes in his freezer for me to pick up at a later date. Took my wifey on a road trip (she studied in the car (rolling my eyes)) and I was the designated driver. Stopped at his place of work and picked up the grapes and a case of wine (against my wishes, I'm trying to get rid of wine, have too much). Then headed out with him and his wifey to visit a couple of local wineries (I think they have like 5000 in Loudoun County). Stopped at a place he did work for (Chrysalis winery) and sampled a couple of bottles (what we could steal from the yellow jackets) on a gorgeous day (77 degrees). Thanks again Fred!
> 
> View attachment 94128
> 
> 
> View attachment 94129
> 
> 
> Picture #2 is located 5 feet under picture #1.



Sorry I missed you. Had I known you'd be at Fred's shop, I might have been able to swing by - only 2 or 3 miles from my place.


----------



## ceeaton

Boatboy24 said:


> Sorry I missed you. Had I known you'd be at Fred's shop, I might have been able to swing by - only 2 or 3 miles from my place.


Sorry, thought you knew he had my grapes frozen at his shop. 

My wife loved it down there, and there are plenty of wineries to visit. Talked with Fred about recommending a place for us to stay overnight in the middle of some wineries (I think you'd be close to some wherever you stayed) and we can all do some winery visits and maybe some dinner. A little less than two hours for us from door to door, and a very scenic drive, though nutty MD drivers. We're aiming for another visit next Spring at this point.

I gave Fred a few wines, two of each, so next time you stop by his place ask him about them. There are some all grape, grape/juice bucket wines and a couple of kit wines, all 5-6 years old. I need your opinion on "kit taste" with an older kit wine.


----------



## Boatboy24

ceeaton said:


> Sorry, thought you knew he had my grapes frozen at his shop.



I did. But honestly, my window was pretty narrow yesterday (three sporting events, plus our oldest's first homecoming). Will get you on the next visit. Hopefully soon.


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> I did. But honestly, my window was pretty narrow yesterday (three sporting events, plus our oldest's first homecoming). Will get you on the next visit. Hopefully soon.


When are you guys coming to Alberta?


----------



## Boatboy24

vinny said:


> When are you guys coming to Alberta?



Maybe after baseball season. But then it'll probably be too cold.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> When are you guys coming to Alberta?


That would be a serious road trip. I have a friend in Calgary and according to GMaps, it's a 39 hour drive. For the guys in DC (5 hours north of me) the trip would be similar to mine.

I assume you want grapes?


----------



## Jovimaple

winemaker81 said:


> I assume you want grapes?


He wants FWKs!!


----------



## winemaker81

Jovimaple said:


> He wants FWKs!!


If I was driving all that way, I'd bring grapes!


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> That would be a serious road trip. I have a friend in Calgary and according to GMaps, it's a 39 hour drive. For the guys in DC (5 hours north of me) the trip would be similar to mine.
> 
> I assume you want grapes?


No, I just like to be included.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> No, I just like to be included.


It's also 39 hours going south, so get going!!!


----------



## vinny

Boatboy24 said:


> Maybe after baseball season. But then it'll probably be too cold.


That I can guarantee. We are still in the 70's right now, but one day very soon it's going to change drastically overnight. This is unheard of. We haven't even had a killing frost yet. We just got the garden pulled this weekend and tomatoes are still in the greenhouse. 

I am not complaining... Just to be clear.


----------



## mainshipfred

winemaker81 said:


> It's also 39 hours going south, so get going!!!


He's going south so it will be downhill all the way.


----------



## vinny

mainshipfred said:


> He's going south so it will be downhill all the way.


Gas mileage will be terrible on the way home!


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Gas mileage will be terrible on the way home!


Get a Tesla. Spend $60-$70 K to save $500 in fuel .....


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> Get a Tesla. Spend $60-$70 K to save $500 in fuel .....


Geek... Look away!  

I am not opposed to EV's. I think they could be great for tooling around in the city. In Alberta.. Especially rural Alberta, where I am 30km from town and 2 hours from the city, they are not even a little bit practical. Add in -40! Batteries decrease 30% in capacity in the cold.. Even with heated seats and steering wheels you need 20 minutes warm up time not to freeze when you get in the truck. In an EV heat drains the batteries. Both our trucks combined are getting close to 200,000km on them in 2 years, that's double the expected battery life, and therefore 2 new batteries for 20k. I could go on! 

I don't care how fast they charge, I'm not waiting for it in -40.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> I am not opposed to EV's.


I'm not either; EV are a nice idea.

But I do the math -- while buying an EV to save money may make sense in some situations, in the use cases I considered, it doesn't. YMMV


----------



## ceeaton

As a working stiff, some days I should just stay in bed... Came into work today, was carrying a bunch of stuff and since I'm getting old took the elevator up to the 2nd floor. Waited for the door to open, hmmm, didn't open. Texted my boss that I was in the elevator at the second floor but the door wouldn't open, and after he got done laughing he and a co-worker of mine worked on the outside of the door as I jumped up and down inside. I think the sensors aren't aligning for some reason. After about 3 minutes the door did eventually open.

Someone asked if I was freaking out in there, I said no, had some food and some cold tea, was just worried if I was in there too much longer that I had forgotten my depends and would have made a puddle on the floor. I was actually calmer that I thought I'd be. I think I was still partially asleep....I'm awake now!


----------



## VinesnBines

ceeaton said:


> As a working stiff, some days I should just stay in bed... Came into work today, was carrying a bunch of stuff and since I'm getting old took the elevator up to the 2nd floor. Waited for the door to open, hmmm, didn't open. Texted my boss that I was in the elevator at the second floor but the door wouldn't open, and after he got done laughing he and a co-worker of mine worked on the outside of the door as I jumped up and down inside. I think the sensors aren't aligning for some reason. After about 3 minutes the door did eventually open.
> 
> Someone asked if I was freaking out in there, I said no, had some food and some cold tea, was just worried if I was in there too much longer that I had forgotten my depends and would have made a puddle on the floor. I was actually calmer that I thought I'd be. I think I was still partially asleep....I'm awake now!


That will learn you to take the stairs! HA!


----------



## ChuckD

Moving on up!


----------



## vinny

ChuckD said:


> Moving on up!
> View attachment 94329


Lookin good!


----------



## vinny

Bread and butters and pickled jalapeños. We usually don't see red jalapeños, but its late in the season and warmer ( until today) so they ripened before they even got picked this year.


----------



## cmason1957

One of the strangest things I have ever seen. Was working today (computer programming kinda guy, no manual labor) looked down at my finger and my tungsten wedding band, 12 years old. Saw this gap. Who knows why. Internal stress of some kind I would guess. Thankfully my wife said, let's go get a new ring, they aren't that expensive and we can't have you running around town without my mark on you.


----------



## sour_grapes

That is kinda bizarre! But tungsten is known to be brittle


----------



## Rice_Guy

Tried out new parts for an old press.


I like stainless and plastic for cleanability, the old collection tray was wood showing rot, basket and press plates were OK but why not go all the way with SS,



the screw needs to get cleaned, it was dropping dirt/ greasy flakes, and the stand ought to be strengthened, ,,,,, stuff one doesn’t realize till trying it.


----------



## Jovimaple

Bottled my newest dessert wine, RJS Cru Specialty Gingerbread Cookie dessert wine (3 gallon kit). At bottling, it's delicious! Hubby and I both think it's more maple than ginger at this point. Decided to bottle on kit schedule rather than bulk aging for longer; maybe the ginger will be more apparent as it ages.


----------



## jswordy

After standing behind two people who slapped down five Benjamins each, I felt kinda puny when I told the clerk I wanted a Powerball number.
"Just one?"
"Yup."
"No extas?"
"Nope."
"That'll be two dollars."




HEY, IT'S $825 MILLION AND I GOT SKIN IN THE GAME!


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> View attachment 94569
> 
> 
> After standing behind two people who slapped down five Benjamins each, I felt kinda puny when I told the clerk I wanted a Powerball number.
> "Just one?"
> "Yup."
> "No extas?"
> "Nope."
> "That'll be two dollars."
> 
> 
> 
> HEY, IT'S $825 MILLION AND I GOT SKIN IN THE GAME!


When my elder son was in 2nd grade, they were working on long division, and he was very interested in the lottery, as his grandparents often purchased scratch off tickets for the kids.

We discussed the Powerball, so I had him divide out the odds of winning (1 in 292,201,338), convert it to a percent, and round to 5 places.

"What did you get?"

"Dad, it's zero!!!" [gotta round to 7 places to get a non-zero value]

"Now you understand that lotteries are a tax on people who cannot do math."

An acquaintance recently spent $500 on tickets and was highly upset he didn't win.

I have the right to remain silent, and I chose to exercise that right ......


----------



## ChuckD

I finally finished the timber frame! Adding purlins tomorrow. Hopefully I’ll be roofing it next weekend.


----------



## jswordy

winemaker81 said:


> When my elder son was in 2nd grade, they were working on long division, and he was very interested in the lottery, as his grandparents often purchased scratch off tickets for the kids.
> 
> We discussed the Powerball, so I had him divide out the odds of winning (1 in 292,201,338), convert it to a percent, and round to 5 places.
> 
> "What did you get?"
> 
> "Dad, it's zero!!!" [gotta round to 7 places to get a non-zero value]
> 
> "Now you understand that lotteries are a tax on people who cannot do math."
> 
> An acquaintance recently spent $500 on tickets and was highly upset he didn't win.
> 
> I have the right to remain silent, and I chose to exercise that right ......



I know all about the odds, and how buying multiple tickets in the game does not improve individual odds except infinitesimally way out there from the decimal. Still, someone DOES win it every time and there are a number of lesser prizes. I'm not greedy, $100K would be fine. 

Yet here's another fact as solid as those odds: You CAN'T win it if you don't PLAY! Then your odds are indeed zero.

The only time I play is north of $750 million. It's worth losing $2 then. In Tennessee, all lottery profits are required by state constitutional amendment to be applied to the state's free in-state college program. Since that's been improving the overall educational level here for years and it provides an incentive for high school students to maintain a good GPA to be eligible, I'm fine with where my losses are headed.

I'm friends with the guy who owns the first 4 lottery stops across the TN border from Alabama in my county (AL does not have a lottery). I've talked to him about the retailer end of it. He's the one who wins every time. He controls that $2 between the time it is spent and the time he has to fork over TN's portion of it. The sheer amount of that float that he has from those games has enabled him to buy hundreds of rental houses and also business properties here and in Texas. You can do a lot while that transient money is in your hands. Then there's the bonuses they are paid when large prize winner tickets in any game are sold at their locations. Very nice indeed!


----------



## jswordy

ChuckD said:


> I finally finished the timber frame! Adding purlins tomorrow. Hopefully I’ll be roofing it next weekend.
> View attachment 94573



That looks great! Did you use a crane for the rafters or put them up by hand? I am contemplating something similar for a gazebo room and am worried about the weight involved in unassisted raising.


----------



## winemaker81

jswordy said:


> I know all about the odds, and how buying multiple tickets in the game does not improve individual odds except infinitesimally way out there from the decimal. Still, someone DOES win it every time and there are a number of lesser prizes. I'm not greedy, $100K would be fine.


Yeah, I play on occasion. Winning _anything _would be cool, although I can't say I have high (or any) expectations!


----------



## sour_grapes

Regarding large lottery jackpots, I am convinced of two things:
1. It would absolutely ruin my life if I won.
2. That is a risk I would be willing to take!


----------



## ChuckD

jswordy said:


> That looks great! Did you use a crane for the rafters or put them up by hand? I am contemplating something similar for a gazebo room and am worried about the weight involved in unassisted raising.







I used a chain hoist on a gin pole. It’s amazing how much you can lift with a small pole that is guyed out securely. The frame assembly in the second picture weighs about 900 lbs. after the upper deck was on I shortened the gin pole and set it on the upper deck to lift the rafter pairs. I actually lifted two of the frame assemblies by myself. 

While I was cutting joinery I moved timbers around with a boom crane and chain hoist. 


Work smarter… not harder!


----------



## jswordy

GUY BEHIND ME in line at Walmart today says, "So, you're buying beer, double-A batteries and Band-Aids. I can see what kinda Saturday night you've got planned!"


----------



## ratflinger

Just finished up my deer stand - season opens next weekend


----------



## vinny

Wow, This one brought back an old memory. I completely forget about topping off. We used to do it when I was working for a general contractor. A round of beers for the workers once the roof is up.


----------



## jswordy

ratflinger said:


> Just finished up my deer stand - season opens next weekend



Archery season? Here, muzzle loader opens 11/12 and rifle on 11/19. The guy who hunts on my place is beside himself with anticipation, lol. Me? I'm just hungry for venison.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

Having some friends over for Oktoberfest dinner. The local Oktoberfest was cancelled after the hurricane so we’re having sauerbraten, knockwurst, bratwurst, red cabbage, kartoffleklöße, and beer and German wine. Pictures later.


----------



## vinny

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Having some friends over for Oktoberfest dinner. The local Oktoberfest was cancelled after the hurricane so we’re having sauerbraten, knockwurst, bratwurst, red cabbage, kartoffleklöße, and beer and German wine. Pictures later.


Excellent. If you are celebrating that must mean you have had time to get the roof fronds thatched back and the storm is all but behind you?


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

vinny said:


> Excellent. If you are celebrating that must mean you have had time to get the roof fronds thatched back and the storm is all but behind you?


Yup new roof is on. I knew somebody who owns a roofing company. It going to be a while before many people get rid of their blue tarps.


----------



## vinny

That's a big thumbs up. Glad you made out all right. I am sure there are some pretty sad sights.


----------



## ratflinger

jswordy said:


> Archery season? Here, muzzle loader opens 11/12 and rifle on 11/19. The guy who hunts on my place is beside himself with anticipation, lol. Me? I'm just hungry for venison.


Gun season opens on 11/5 - archery season is already open. Deer are small in S. TX (80lbs field dressed) but I like hunting in short sleeves.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

vinny said:


> That's a big thumbs up. Glad you made out all right. I am sure there are some pretty sad sights.


Yup. A lot of people have damage and just 15 minutes away on Pine Island a lot of people have devastation. Wiped out a lot of shops we go to on Matlacha, including a nice ice cream shop. On a happier note a little farther out on the island at St James City where a lot of things were flattened, one of my favorite take your up north visitors to tiki Bar restaurant Phuzzys waterside is still standing and will actually be reopening very soon. Great shrimp tacos, grouper Reuben’s and views. 

on sad note my biggest passion fruit vine is not showing any signs of life. (I have a backup one.


----------



## jswordy

ratflinger said:


> Gun season opens on 11/5 - archery season is already open. Deer are small in S. TX (80lbs field dressed) but I like hunting in short sleeves.



Yep, it has been 75-80 in TN and that means for the archers, processing has to be quick. Here's our seasons. Dry and not enough fronts predicted to make them move. We'll see what happens.


----------



## ibglowin

Made it up to Paso today but not before stopping off in SLO at our favorite Pinot Noir winery in the Edna Valley, Tolosa! They pretty much just start pouring anything we ask for basically these days. On the list, off the list, Single Vineyards, Futures, Barrel Samples.......... 

We make sure to eat lunch before hand and after this we head to the hotel for the evening. Amazing Pinot's and Chardonnays.

They were crushing the last of their fruit today. Tomorrow we will attack Paso Robles for 3 days!


----------



## ibglowin

Started the day off yesterday with a before lunch tasting at Turtle Rock in Tin City. Joined blind once I found out the winemaker is/was the assistant winemaker at Saxum and the fruit was sourced from the same vineyards. Yep, they just received their first 100pt score from Jeb Dunnuck. Everything was completely off the charts good. We picked up not only my 6 bottle allocation but left with another half case including another bottle of the 100pt 2019 G2 that had to be approved by the owner himself no less. Not a bad way to start the day!

Retirement does not suck!


----------



## ibglowin

Yesterdays post lunch tasting appointment was another club pickup/tasting at Denner!














Denner is considered one of Paso Robles best kept secrets, but maybe not much longer. Wine Spectator named it's Dirt Worshipper as #18 of its Top 100 wines of 2019. We probably should have hit Denner 1st and Turtle Rock 2nd in retrospect. Very hard to compete with Turtle Rock. We took home our Fall allocation of 6 bottles as well as a few bottles of the just released Cab Sauv which was a winner for sure 90% CS 10% PV.


----------



## ibglowin

Yesterdays pre lunch tasting and club pickup! EPOCH (Epic) Winery! As they say you can't drink all day unless you start in the morning! 




















These wines are all just massive and made to lay down for years. They were pouring 2019's and they all were still really tight as a drum IMHO needing lots of air. The winemaker is Jordan Fiorentini and she knows her stuff for sure. We picked up our club allocation as well as a couple other bottles plus they refilled the EPOCH growler which we purchased last Spring and refilled it with a new wine they made for this club offering a ZIN blend. I bottled the Grenache from last spring and drank the last bottle a few weeks ago and it was still excellent. So keeping these in a full growler for a few days until we get home seems to work just fine. Price works out to about $20 a bottle for some really great juice.




Funny side note as we arrived our server greeted us and welcomed us, asked where we were visiting from and we relied the usual "northern New Mexico" and she looked at us funny and then said "where in northern NM"? We laughed and said just outside Santa Fe, she looked at us funny once more and said "where exactly just outside Santa Fe"? So we replied with Los Alamos finally and her mouth dropped. So come to find out her husband (remarriage of 6 years) is a retired "labbie" and she is an avid road cyclist and has stayed several times in White Rock and even ridden the "loop" several times around from Los Alamos to Bandelier to White Rock and back up to Los Alamos. So it was one of those small world incidents where you compare people you know and places you have been.

Even weirder is that this is the 2nd server this visit with ties to Los Alamos, NM. Our server the other day at Tolosa has a daughter who lives in Los Alamos, NM and her and her husband run the local bike shop in town. Kinda feels like we are playing "6 Degrees of Kevin Bacon" only the Los Alamos version!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Yesterdays pre lunch tasting and club pickup! EPOCH (Epic) Winery! As they say you can't drink all day unless you start in the morning!
> 
> View attachment 94796
> 
> 
> View attachment 94797
> 
> 
> View attachment 94798
> 
> 
> View attachment 94799
> 
> 
> View attachment 94800
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94801
> 
> 
> These wines are all just massive and made to lay down for years. They were pouring 2019's and they all were still really tight as a drum IMHO needing lots of air. The winemaker is Jordan Fiorentini and she knows her stuff for sure. We picked up our club allocation as well as a couple other bottles plus they refilled the EPOCH growler which we purchased last Spring and refilled it with a new wine they made for this club offering a ZIN blend. I bottled the Grenache from last spring and drank the last bottle a few weeks ago and it was still excellent. So keeping these in a full growler for a few days until we get home seems to work just fine. Price works out to about $20 a bottle for some really great juice.
> 
> View attachment 94802
> 
> 
> Funny side note as we arrived our server greeted us and welcomed us, asked where we were visiting from and we relied the usual "northern New Mexico" and she looked at us funny and then said "where in northern NM"? We laughed and said just outside Santa Fe, she looked at us funny once more and said "where exactly just outside Santa Fe"? So we replied with Los Alamos finally and her mouth dropped. So come to find out her husband (remarriage of 6 years) is a retired "labbie" and she is an avid road cyclist and has stayed several times in White Rock and even ridden the "loop" several times around from Los Alamos to Bandelier to White Rock and back up to Los Alamos. So it was one of those small world incidents where you compare people you know and places you have been.
> 
> Even weirder is that this is the 2nd server this visit with ties to Los Alamos, NM. Our server the other day at Tolosa has a daughter who lives in Los Alamos, NM and her and her husband run the local bike shop in town. Kinda feels like we are playing "6 Degrees of Kevin Bacon" only the Los Alamos version!



So... Buncha drunks in Los Alamos! Check!


----------



## ibglowin

jswordy said:


> So... Buncha drunks in Los Alamos! Check!



Absolutely. LOL Something about Q Clearances, Building Nukes on a tight schedule, being married with no family close by = highest per capita wine/beer/liquor sales for any Kroger store in the USA!


----------



## ibglowin

Yesterdays post lunch wine tasting at Jeffry's Wine Country BBQ in Paso........







We decided to add on a new winery that has been getting some great press as of late Nenow Family Wines. They were named the #4 Best New Winery in the USA for USA Today this Summer.









10 best new wineries of 2022, according to USA TODAY 10Best readers


These are the 10 best new wineries in the United States, voted by readers as the best in our 2022 Readers' Choice Awards.




www.10best.com





NFW is a small family owned and operated winery that only produced like 700 cases last year and this year doubled production to 1500 cases and are already selling out on several wines. They had about 6 wines on the list with most being the usual Rhone blends. $25 tasting fee waved with 2 bottle purchase. Drew Nenow is the head winemaker at ONX Wines in Tin City. He decided it was time to go out on his own a couple years ago so he is now splitting his time between 2 wineries and trying to raise a family with two small children no less.






















Wines were all very good but........ Come to find out you can't become a member of every winery in Paso or you will be in serious financial trouble! We purchased a couple bottles (cherry picking the best). A Viognier which was ( a first for me) had been put through MLF! Didn't think I would like it but it was actually very good. Not over the top with butter but it had a nice creamy mouthfeel and was a favorite at the table along with the 99 Steps (95% Syrah 5% Viognier) which the fruit came from the G2 vineyard (Think Saxum and Turtle Rock) so this wine was the hands down winner. Drew must have some connections to Justin Smith at Saxum to get his hands on fruit from this vineyard. G2 seems to be the Red Mountain of Paso Robles. Very special place for sure. All in all another fantastic day in Paso and another amazing day to........

Be retired!


----------



## Mcjeff

ibglowin said:


> Yesterdays post lunch wine tasting at Jeffry's Wine Country BBQ in Paso........
> 
> View attachment 94809
> 
> 
> View attachment 94810
> 
> 
> We decided to add on a new winery that has been getting some great press as of late Nenow Family Wines. They were named the #4 Best New Winery in the USA for USA Today this Summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 best new wineries of 2022, according to USA TODAY 10Best readers
> 
> 
> These are the 10 best new wineries in the United States, voted by readers as the best in our 2022 Readers' Choice Awards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.10best.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NFW is a small family owned and operated winery that only produced like 700 cases last year and this year doubled production to 1500 cases and are already selling out on several wines. They had about 6 wines on the list with most being the usual Rhone blends. $25 tasting fee waved with 2 bottle purchase. Drew Nenow is the head winemaker at ONX Wines in Tin City. He decided it was time to go out on his own a couple years ago so he is now splitting his time between 2 wineries and trying to raise a family with two small children no less.
> 
> View attachment 94814
> 
> 
> View attachment 94811
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94812
> 
> 
> View attachment 94813
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94816
> 
> 
> View attachment 94817
> 
> 
> 
> Wines were all very good but........ Come to find out you can't become a member of every winery in Paso or you will be in serious financial trouble! We purchased a couple bottles (cherry picking the best). A Viognier which was ( a first for me) had been put through MLF! Didn't think I would like it but it was actually very good. Not over the top with butter but it had a nice creamy mouthfeel and was a favorite at the table along with the 99 Steps (95% Syrah 5% Viognier) which the fruit came from the G2 vineyard (Think Saxum and Turtle Rock) so this wine was the hands down winner. Drew must have some connections to Justin Smith at Saxum to get his hands on fruit from this vineyard. G2 seems to be the Red Mountain of Paso Robles. Very special place for sure. All in all another fantastic day in Paso and another amazing day to........
> 
> Be retired!


Looks like a really good time. Definitely jealous Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jswordy

ibglowin said:


> Absolutely. LOL Something about Q Clearances, Building Nukes on a tight schedule, being married with no family close by = highest per capita wine/beer/liquor sales for any Kroger store in the USA!



I just saw on last night's news that NM has the highest rate of alcohol-related deaths among working-age people in the nation. Umm, congratulations?  I wanna MOVE THERE!


----------



## BarrelMonkey

ibglowin said:


> Yesterdays post lunch tasting appointment was another club pickup/tasting at Denner!


I used to be a member here - loved their Rhone varietals though I must confess I wasn't a big fan of their cabernet sauvignon (Mother of Exiles, I think they call it?)


----------



## BarrelMonkey

I made a tirage bin today! I'm planning to make sparkling wine (Blanc de Noir) from one of my 2022 pinot noir lots. I have a source for glass (champagne bottles, obviously) but it's bulk glass - no cardboard boxes. I think my bin should hold 6 or 7 layers of bottles with 16 bottles per layer, so around 100 bottles. That should be plenty for my (hopefully) 15-16 gallons of wine.


----------



## vinny

We knew it would happen, but it doesn't mean I have to like it. 

From 75+ degrees two weeks ago, to this...



The fun part is it doesn't go away till April. Even if it doesn't snow for 2 months we will still be white. 

Decided to put up the winter garden in defiance. We cheat and put in live lettuce and green onions from the store to get a jump. This will keep us stocked with lettuce, chard, kale, basil, parsley, and cilantro for the winter. Makes a big difference over a long white winter.


----------



## ceeaton

vinny said:


> We knew it would happen, but it doesn't mean I have to like it.
> 
> From 75+ degrees two weeks ago, to this...


Yikes, my Son is in the USAF around the Fairbanks area, it's 5*F there right now. 77*F here, guess it is our second summer. He's due to visit in a couple of weeks, will probably feel tropical to him. It's supposed to cool off for the last half of the month, but I doubt we'll get any of the white stuff.


----------



## sour_grapes

Today I finally bottled 9 gallons of a Bordeaux blend from Washington State grapes, after ~18 mos. in the carboy. It was 1/3 Cab Sauv., 1/3 Cab Franc, and 1/3 Merlot, from Rattlesnake Hills (Cabs) and Walla Walla (Merlot). They were purchased from Wine Grapes Direct (group buy organized by one one of our members  ). Better than a sharp stick in the eye!


----------



## vinny

A little overdue racking today. First for the back 3 and second for the front. All made late may/early June. Back 3 are my chem free experiments. I was gonna add pectic enzyme to get then clearing faster, but I'm in no rush, I'll check back in 3 months.

None are amazing, but for carrot and dandelion I am quite pleased. Time will only improve them. 5 months since I transfered to secondary with no kmeta in the chem free ones, I added it today, but none showed any signs of oxidation.

Just proof that wine is forgiving.


----------



## winemaker81

My son & I racked the barrels and bottled -- ~16 gallons of 2021 FWK Super Tuscan and 2021 FWK Rhone-type blend (Syrah, Petite Sirah, Merlot). Then we cleaned the barrels, racked-n-homogenized the 2022 Grenache and Tempranillo, and filled the barrels with the respective wines.

Additionally we racked-n-homogenized the 2022 Rhone blend (Mourvedre, Petite Sirah, Syrah), and the FWK Tavola Merlot with Grenache pomace. We ran out of time and steam, so the FWK Tavola Merlot with Tempranillo pomace did not get racked. I'll do that tomorrow.

The Grenache is very good, although light (typical for Grenache). The Rhone blend tastes good up front, but the aftertaste died quickly. I eyeball blended 80% Grenache / 20% Blend in a glass -- WOW!!! For a young wine, the blend is really good. We are both excited about that one! A year in the barrel should do even better things to it.

The Tempranillo is good, but seconds to the Grenache/Blend. That's ok -- it's still going to be a success.

EDIT: It's no surprise why GSM is so popular!


----------



## sour_grapes

Dang, my beloved Phils went down meekly in Game 6. Houston was just the better team. The Phils made mistakes when you couldn't do so, and the 'Stros did not.


----------



## vinny

I'll be going to town once I get the truck thawed. -16 Canadian today. We've had a couple days of steady flurries. She's here to stay!

I have been contacting you guys from the early 2000's with blazing rural internet speeds that will load an image a day. I bit the bullet and ordered Starlink after a few dismal days of pitiful service. Its at the depot in town, so off i go.

Then onto the snow covered roof for an install... I could have definitely timed that better. At least its shingled and not tin!


----------



## cmason1957

Congrats on the StarLink purchase and installation. Do be aware, they just announced today that if you use over 1 TB of data in a month, your speed will be degraded. 

"This announcement comes off the back of a recent article by ArsTechnica, showing that Starlink's median download speed has dropped to 62Mbps in Q2 of 2022 as the network struggles under the load of increased subscriber numbers,"









Starlink Is Getting Daytime Data Caps - Slashdot


"Internet provider Starlink is reviving the old concept of soft data caps with the introduction of a 'Fair Use policy,'" writes Slashdot reader thegarbz. "Users who consume more than 1TB of data per month will find their connections deteriorated." The Verge reports: Residential customers will...



tech.slashdot.org


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> I'll be going to town once I get the truck thawed. -16 Canadian today. We've had a couple days of steady flurries. She's here to stay!


At 5:15 AM my wife & I were outside watching the lunar eclipse. (don't ask why, Mrs. WM81 wanted to see it and I was already awake, mother $&#*ing time change). I wore shorts and a tank top ....

I grew up in Upstate NY ... been in NC for 30 years ... I do NOT voluntarily do snow ...


----------



## ceeaton

vinny said:


> I have been contacting you guys from the early 2000's with blazing rural internet speeds that will load an image a day. I bit the bullet and ordered Starlink after a few dismal days of pitiful service. Its at the depot in town, so off i go.



Congrats on the StarLink. My younger brother has it up at our cabin, we've been getting at times 100Mb up and down. Our issues are the 1000' canyon walls on either side. Still, it's worth the money since we are in the middle of nowhere, or at least as much as you can get in northcentral PA. No city lights for sure, no cell service unless you bounce your signal off the northern canyon rock face, lol (and have AT&T as your carrier). And the best thing is that it handles the dropouts gracefully, more numerous in the summer with trees in full leaf, notice it much better now that fall has fallen.

If you don't have rough terrain nearby, you will be very happy with the hookup I bet.


----------



## Boatboy24

cmason1957 said:


> Do be aware, they just announced today that if you use over 1 TB of data in a month, your speed will be degraded.



A TB in a month!!?? That's insane.


----------



## cmason1957

Boatboy24 said:


> A TB in a month!!?? That's insane.



Probably plenty for most folks. I routinely download 50-100 Gb database files, at least three to for times a week. But I realize I'm special.


----------



## vinny

cmason1957 said:


> Congrats on the StarLink purchase and installation. Do be aware, they just announced today that if you use over 1 TB of data in a month, your speed will be degraded.
> 
> "This announcement comes off the back of a recent article by ArsTechnica, showing that Starlink's median download speed has dropped to 62Mbps in Q2 of 2022 as the network struggles under the load of increased subscriber numbers,"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlink Is Getting Daytime Data Caps - Slashdot
> 
> 
> "Internet provider Starlink is reviving the old concept of soft data caps with the introduction of a 'Fair Use policy,'" writes Slashdot reader thegarbz. "Users who consume more than 1TB of data per month will find their connections deteriorated." The Verge reports: Residential customers will...
> 
> 
> 
> tech.slashdot.org


Thanks, I did get the notice right after I ordered. Not sure what my usage is, couple hundred gigs at best I would think. Dinner pics on WMT and a movie before bed on top of some daily browsing. Pretty minimal.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> I do NOT voluntarily do snow


Do you think I do? If I could control the weather, I tell ya, it wouldn't be snowing!


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Do you think I do? If I could control the weather, I tell ya, it wouldn't be snowing!


I ran away from snow. Well, for the most part. Winter is central NC is not winter as you or I know it. While we have 4 seasons, I've had years where I mowed the lawn at least once each month. In a few years, I mowed the lawn more in December and January, as we were in a drought and in August I mowed dirt and weeds.

OTOH, summers can be brutal. I got good at sweating.


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> I ran away from snow. Well, for the most part. Winter is central NC is not winter as you or I know it. While we have 4 seasons, I've had years where I mowed the lawn at least once each month. In a few years, I mowed the lawn more in December and January, as we were in a drought and in August I mowed dirt and weeds.
> 
> OTOH, summers can be brutal. I got good at sweating.


I moved to Alberta from the lower mainland. Born in Vancouver and lived in the surrounding area and moved to Alberta 12 years ago. Vancouver only has 2 seasons, summer and rain. With the occasional snowfall that will turn the place into a circus. I really enjoy having 4 distinct seasons, although winter could be a little shorter.

I've always said I would take a colder winter over blistering hot summers. You can always put on another layer in the winter, but you can't get any more naked when you are drenched in sweat. 

The plan was to get a winter home somewhere south, but currently the world is still a bit too whacky for my comfort, so we are holding our cards. There is no way I am permanently moving. I built the property right from clearing the trees. Every building, shelter, water line, sewer line, electrical and all. There are a lot of materials and tools acquired over a long term project. Then add in the home based business. 

I have no interest in dealing with all that stuff. That miserable job with be the admittance fee for my inheritors!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

vinny said:


> I'll be going to town once I get the truck thawed. -16 Canadian today. We've had a couple days of steady flurries. She's here to stay!
> 
> I have been contacting you guys from the early 2000's with blazing rural internet speeds that will load an image a day. I bit the bullet and ordered Starlink after a few dismal days of pitiful service. Its at the depot in town, so off i go.
> 
> Then onto the snow covered roof for an install... I could have definitely timed that better. At least its shingled and not tin!
> 
> View attachment 95017


Vinny, look on the bright side, YOU get to start your "ICE WINE" before anybody else here in the USA.


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> I've always said I would take a colder winter over blistering hot summers. You can always put on another layer in the winter, but you can't get any more naked when you are drenched in sweat.


That's pretty much what I say -- I can always put on more clothes, but there is a limit to what I can take off without being arrested.  

For us, moving out of NY was a given. NY has been hemorrhaging jobs for 40+ years, so staying wasn't a good option. Central NC had a building job base, so it became our destination, and it's been a good one. However, I wouldn't feel bad about moving 50 miles NW as the higher elevation has more moderate weather, even if I'd have to deal with some snow.


----------



## ceeaton

winemaker81 said:


> However, I wouldn't feel bad about moving 50 miles NW as the higher elevation has more moderate weather, even if I'd have to deal with some snow.



My older brother wasn't quite in the mountains, he was in Winston-Salem when in med school (Bowman Gray-Wake Forest). They would get an occasional snow and like Vinny said in Vancouver, the circus commenced. My brother said the med school hospital emergency room would just fill up with car accident victims. The idea that it might take longer to actually stop in snow was a foreign concept to the natives. 

He'd escape just west to the mountains and there were a few places he could trout fish. I think he liked the area while he was there, I loved to visit, very beautiful.


----------



## winemaker81

ceeaton said:


> My brother said the med school hospital emergency room would just fill up with car accident victims. The idea that it might take longer to actually stop in snow was a foreign concept to the natives.


Based upon 30 years of living here, the native North Carolineans are NOT the problem. It's folks from northern climates who believe the situation is what they grew up with, who are the problem.

Central NC does not have the snow treatment equipment, and if we did, our personnel does not have the experience, and won't get the experience as the instances are too infrequent. Practice makes perfect, and we don't get the consistent practice (not that I'm complaining!).

I grew up in the foothills of the Adirondack Mountains of NY, and we'd get a foot of snow at a time. School buses arrived on schedule, 'cuz this was normal. Snow would be in the air and the trucks would already be out. It was normal.

I recall one year I was commuting 26 miles to a community college. First snow of the year, we had 26 cars in the ditch during my commute before 7AM. The number sticks in my mind as there was 1 car per mile. Folks forget to slow down, and pay the price.

A week later we had another snow dump (in NY terms, that's 6 to 12 inches), and there were a dozen cars in the ditches. A week later after another dump, there were zero cars in the ditch. It takes folks a bit to wake up, but they get with the program and it's business as usual. Even natives who should be used to the situation, take time to get their heads on straight.

For those with 4 wheel drive or all wheel drive, keep in mind that neither means "all wheel stop".


----------



## ceeaton

winemaker81 said:


> For those with 4 wheel drive or all wheel drive, keep in mind that neither means "all wheel stop".


Yeah, I had a four wheel drive truck earlier in life. It only helped you get into a more dire situation if you ignored the road conditions.

I guess I never thought about the road prep, it's not like it snows down there every year, and lately it's not like it snows much up here (south central PA). I'll go to work the morning of an afternoon snow and there are trucks with plows and salt just waiting for the precip to fall.

Anymore, we either get rain/freezing rain, or 15+ inches from a Nor'easter. Global warming has been rather noticeable around here since on our bigger snows, 40 miles east of here in Lancaster County, it normally is a few inches then rain as the warm air comes in off the coastal storm.


----------



## vinny

Ketchup and tomato wine.

It was sunny and plus temps today. I took a couple hours to route the wire for starlink that I left hanging, and a couple other outdoor errands. Ketchup and 3 gallons of wine (posted in its own thread), for the most part took me all day. 

Happy not to waste the tomatoes, though. They were on their last days.







And some must!


----------



## BigDaveK

Completely forgot about this, hidden in a corner of my barn.
My dad bought this in '95. He passed away in 2000 and I never used it or even tried to start it.

For sh*tsngiggles I wondered if it would do anything. Yesterday I cleaned the float bowl, changed the oil, added gas and that's it. The damn thing started with one pull! MADE IN AMERICA!!! Tecumseh engine made in Wisconsin, bag in great shape and the zipper works. Mice, cats, and raccoons all left it alone. I was shocked and so darned happy.

We need to make things again.


----------



## Jovimaple

Cleaning in prep for Christmas decorations as well as company coming for Thanksgiving.

If I have time this weekend, I will rack my 3 gallon pure peach wine - it's a little overdue to get off the lees.

If I get the peach racked, I plan to start another RJS Cru Specialty Toasted Caramel kit as well as a 1 gallon batch of lingonberry from syrup for a friend. I had told her I wasn't going to make it again but changed my mind and bought more syrup. It's one of those that leaves a lingering smell in the bucket but since I don't really do 1 gallon batches anymore, I decided I don't care if the bucket is smelly afterward.


----------



## cmason1957

Today the Winery dog became a brewery dog as I brewed a milk stout with chocolate added. It was way too cold (30F) to brew outside so in the basement I was.


----------



## winemaker81

The following isn't from today, but from 9 years ago. It was an "interesting" day:

--

We replaced the side door on the garage last weekend. The door was installed wrong in the first place, the frame had bad spots, the hinges had rusted badly, and the 18 year old door was generally losing the battle with time. I judged the easiest thing to do was to replace the door with a pre-hung model that doesn't rust and frame that won't rot.

When replacing a door it should require a pinch bar, a hammer, and a screw driver.

Right?

Rip off the molding, remove any screws (down here doors may not be screwed in, just nailed through the molding (<eyes roll>). Rip out the door, put the new ons in, shim it, sink a few screws and we're done.

Right?

Not right ...

In addition to the above I used: electric planer, belt sander, pneumatic hammer, multiple wood chisels, a concrete sanding block (for smoothing concrete and brick), a drill and drill set (for punching holes and screwing in screws). Plus probably a few other things.

Why?

Because the guys who did this door cut the opening barely wide enough for the original door frame. I mean "barely" as in they had to pound it in to get it in. My new door frame was 1/2" too tall ...

So I used the cement sanding block to smooth the brick underneath, used the belt sander to thin and smooth the top of the new frame. The truly fun part was counter sinking the nails in the top of the frame enough to shave 1/2" off it. Planers don't cut through nail heads very well, nor do nail heads do the planer any good.

Pounding nails upwards into 20 year old wood doesn't work, even with a 24 oz claw hammer and a punch. Ten minutes of that convinced me that my arms were going to fall off. Then I remembered my pneumatic hammer and a punch bit. Two minutes later those nails were so deep Indiana Jones would never find them.

Note to self -- when planing a board over your head expect to wear sawdust, and to later find sawdust in places you didn't know you had.
It took a bit (like all day) but we now have a new door in place! Even better, I can reuse the original inside molding so we don't need to cut and paint it!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium

BigDaveK said:


> Completely forgot about this, hidden in a corner of my barn.
> My dad bought this in '95. He passed away in 2000 and I never used it or even tried to start it.
> 
> For sh*tsngiggles I wondered if it would do anything. Yesterday I cleaned the float bowl, changed the oil, added gas and that's it. The damn thing started with one pull! MADE IN AMERICA!!! Tecumseh engine made in Wisconsin, bag in great shape and the zipper works. Mice, cats, and raccoons all left it alone. I was shocked and so darned happy.
> 
> We need to make things again.
> 
> View attachment 95216


I’ll never forget the time up north when I started the lawn tractor up after a long winter. The pea seeds that the mouse had stolen all came flying out the exhaust (ping ping ping ping) then the mouse came flying out and ran away smoking.


----------



## vinny

cmason1957 said:


> Today the Winery dog became a brewery dog as I brewed a milk stout with chocolate added. It was way too cold (30F) to brew outside so in the basement I was.
> View attachment 95228


Is a brew kettle that big needed for a kit? I was looking at a Peanut Butter Porter in the same kit brand you have on the bottom shelf of your cart. I have a 75k btu Blickman burner, but my biggest pot is maybe 10 quarts. Just a tall stock pot


----------



## BigDaveK

FlamingoEmporium said:


> I’ll never forget the time up north when I started the lawn tractor up after a long winter. The pea seeds that the mouse had stolen all came flying out the exhaust (ping ping ping ping) then the mouse came flying out and ran away smoking.


Here I have acorns, always finding empty shells. It's incredible where they store them, always a surprise. Seems like my outdoor cats are hell bent on ridding the world of moles but mice seem to get a free pass.


----------



## BigDaveK

winemaker81 said:


> The following isn't from today, but from 9 years ago. It was an "interesting" day:
> 
> --
> 
> We replaced the side door on the garage last weekend. The door was installed wrong in the first place, the frame had bad spots, the hinges had rusted badly, and the 18 year old door was generally losing the battle with time. I judged the easiest thing to do was to replace the door with a pre-hung model that doesn't rust and frame that won't rot.
> 
> When replacing a door it should require a pinch bar, a hammer, and a screw driver.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Rip off the molding, remove any screws (down here doors may not be screwed in, just nailed through the molding (<eyes roll>). Rip out the door, put the new ons in, shim it, sink a few screws and we're done.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Not right ...
> 
> In addition to the above I used: electric planer, belt sander, pneumatic hammer, multiple wood chisels, a concrete sanding block (for smoothing concrete and brick), a drill and drill set (for punching holes and screwing in screws). Plus probably a few other things.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because the guys who did this door cut the opening barely wide enough for the original door frame. I mean "barely" as in they had to pound it in to get it in. My new door frame was 1/2" too tall ...
> 
> So I used the cement sanding block to smooth the brick underneath, used the belt sander to thin and smooth the top of the new frame. The truly fun part was counter sinking the nails in the top of the frame enough to shave 1/2" off it. Planers don't cut through nail heads very well, nor do nail heads do the planer any good.
> 
> Pounding nails upwards into 20 year old wood doesn't work, even with a 24 oz claw hammer and a punch. Ten minutes of that convinced me that my arms were going to fall off. Then I remembered my pneumatic hammer and a punch bit. Two minutes later those nails were so deep Indiana Jones would never find them.
> 
> Note to self -- when planing a board over your head expect to wear sawdust, and to later find sawdust in places you didn't know you had.
> It took a bit (like all day) but we now have a new door in place! Even better, I can reuse the original inside molding so we don't need to cut and paint it!


I know the feeling.
I've had so many 10-minute 2-tool repair jobs mutate to hours and a boatload of tools. At first my sentences are peppered with curse words but eventually it's a continuous string. I'm amazed at how a person can get one tool and magically become a pro, be it carpenter or plumber or electrician.


----------



## crushday

Bottling 2021 Willamette Valley Pinot Noir. 6 magnums and 111 burgundy bottles. This wine is exceptional.


----------



## BarrelMonkey

crushday said:


> Bottling 2021 Willamette Valley Pinot Noir. Six magnums and 102 burgundy bottles. This wine is exceptional.


Love those big format bottles - and good to know that the enolmatic bottle filler can accommodate them.


----------



## cmason1957

vinny said:


> Is a brew kettle that big needed for a kit? I was looking at a Peanut Butter Porter in the same kit brand you have on the bottom shelf of your cart. I have a 75k btu Blickman burner, but my biggest pot is maybe 10 quarts. Just a tall stock pot



The directions that come with the kit say to add 2.5 gallons of water at the start. So you need a pot bigger than 10 quarts. You don't need one as big as I have, but if you have one that size, you can add more water at the start, which is supposed to help the process.

Funny story about that big pot. My wife took the daughter to Goodwill looking for cheap clothes. They had that wonderful size pot for sale for $5 or $10. She didn't even call, just brought it home.


----------



## bakervinyard

Bottled my Island Mist Cranberry. Added 60 ml. Of Cranberry concentrate before bottling. Nice cranberry flavor ! 
Bakervinyard


----------



## vinny

cmason1957 said:


> The directions that come with the kit say to add 2.5 gallons of water at the start. So you need a pot bigger than 10 quarts. You don't need one as big as I have, but if you have one that size, you can add more water at the start, which is supposed to help the process.
> 
> Funny story about that big pot. My wife took the daughter to Goodwill looking for cheap clothes. They had that wonderful size pot for sale for $5 or $10. She didn't even call, just brought it home.


Sounds like you chose wisely!


----------



## cmason1957

vinny said:


> Sounds like you chose wisely!



I did. She embraces and helps with the wine making. Puts up with lots of crap and gives it as well.


----------



## ibglowin

Wow you got some amazing extraction out of those grapes! 



crushday said:


> Bottling 2021 Willamette Valley Pinot Noir. 6 magnums and 111 burgundy bottles. This wine is exceptional.
> View attachment 95245
> View attachment 95246
> View attachment 95247
> View attachment 95248
> View attachment 95249
> View attachment 95250


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> The directions that come with the kit say to add 2.5 gallons of water at the start. So you need a pot bigger than 10 quarts. You don't need one as big as I have, but if you have one that size, you can add more water at the start, which is supposed to help the process.
> 
> Funny story about that big pot. My wife took the daughter to Goodwill looking for cheap clothes. They had that wonderful size pot for sale for $5 or $10. She didn't even call, just brought it home.



Ya can't beat $10. My pot is a 5-gallon Bayou Classic SS model, bought new from Overstock.com. At the time I was doing extracts but figured I'd get into all-grain eventually, so I bought the bigger pot. Sure enough, I now do a modified version of boil in a bag. Can't easily expand from that unless I give up my kitchen, buy more equipment and build a dedicated brew space. It is time to whip up another batch soon, if I ever get the time before the yeast expires.


----------



## crushday

ibglowin said:


> Wow you got some amazing extraction out of those grapes!


I did, Mike. My 2020 Pinot, from the same area - not the same vineyard - was light and thin. For the 2020, I added 5% Petit Verdot to provide color and a little body. This 2021 Pinot is 100% varietal. It's very good and will be perfect with our turkey dinner served at Christmas. For Thanksgiving, we are serving prime rib and likely the 2021 Cab Franc...

Have a great week.


----------



## cmason1957

jswordy said:


> Ya can't beat $10. My pot is a 5-gallon Bayou Classic SS model, bought new from Overstock.com. At the time I was doing extracts but figured I'd get into all-grain eventually, so I bought the bigger pot. Sure enough, I now do a modified version of boil in a bag. Can't easily expand from that unless I give up my kitchen, buy more equipment and build a dedicated brew space. It is time to whip up another batch soon, if I ever get the time before the yeast expires.



I have thought about expanding to Brew in a Bag or even to all-grain, but I just don't make or drink enough beer to justify it. Wife only likes the dark, heavy, stout or porter type beers and those are plenty good with extract brewing. What we have works great for us, the batches of beer we make last about 9-12 months and life is good.


----------



## jswordy

cmason1957 said:


> I have thought about expanding to Brew in a Bag or even to all-grain, but I just don't make or drink enough beer to justify it. Wife only likes the dark, heavy, stout or porter type beers and those are plenty good with extract brewing. What we have works great for us, the batches of beer we make last about 9-12 months and life is good.


I got a SS coffee urn basket that fit my pot, and so BIAB became really easy because I didn't have to worry about burning the bag. (Burnt one bag and that was the end of that!) It is cheap to do, too, and of course the sky is the limit on what you can brew then.

A pic of the urn basket loaded with my Corn Flakes Lager grain bill.


----------



## Paul S

Trying to get the pH up for a blueberry momel


----------



## WinoDon

BigDaveK said:


> Completely forgot about this, hidden in a corner of my barn.
> My dad bought this in '95. He passed away in 2000 and I never used it or even tried to start it.
> 
> For sh*tsngiggles I wondered if it would do anything. Yesterday I cleaned the float bowl, changed the oil, added gas and that's it. The damn thing started with one pull! MADE IN AMERICA!!! Tecumseh engine made in Wisconsin, bag in great shape and the zipper works. Mice, cats, and raccoons all left it alone. I was shocked and so darned happy.
> 
> We need to make things again.
> 
> View attachment 95216


I had a push mower With a Tecumseh engine for 25 years...most reliable mower ever!


----------



## TurkeyHollow

crushday said:


> Bottling 2021 Willamette Valley Pinot Noir. 6 magnums and 111 burgundy bottles. This wine is exceptional.
> View attachment 95245
> View attachment 95246
> View attachment 95247
> View attachment 95248
> View attachment 95249
> View attachment 95250


Nice deep color, extremely consistent ullage. Beautiful packaging... I just wish I could smell it through the screen!!!


----------



## crushday

After work, going to bottle 30 gallons of Lodi Zinfandel in honor of National Zinfandel Day. So…Happy Zinfandel Day!






Update:

Bottled 6 Magnums, 138 standard Bordeaux bottles.


----------



## vinny

Wine!

I transfered the almond wine.



Got 60 bottles filled up. Gotta say a wine pump is the way to go. Much faster and pleasurable.

15 each, Shiraz, Merlot, Diablo Rojo, and California mystic.

Now I've got me some labels to make. 




AND! 30 gallons in primary. All nice new fermenters 

Pinot Noir, Malbec, Sangiovese, and a Cabernet Shiraz Montepulciano blend. Oh, and a Twisted Mist Miami Vice. We will see how that one goes.



I've got 60 bottles of pinot grigio to do, but the filter housing I bought leaks air.. So I wait for Amazon to come to the rescue.


----------



## vinny

crushday said:


> After work, going to bottle 30 gallons of Lodi Zinfandel in honor of National Zinfandel Day. So…Happy Zinfandel Day!
> 
> View attachment 95387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 
> Bottled 6 Magnums, 138 standard Bordeaux bottles.
> 
> View attachment 95418


Where do you get your custom capsules made up?


----------



## crushday

vinny said:


> Where do you get your custom capsules made up?













Custom shrink wrap bands for bottles and jars in competitive price


Freshmoon supply high quality and cost-effective custom shrink wrap bands for bottles and jars which can make your products stand out in the market.




freshmoonpackaging.com





PM me if you want more specific information.


----------



## vinny

crushday said:


> Custom shrink wrap bands for bottles and jars in competitive price
> 
> 
> Freshmoon supply high quality and cost-effective custom shrink wrap bands for bottles and jars which can make your products stand out in the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freshmoonpackaging.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me if you want more specific information.


 Thank you, sir!


----------



## ceeaton

Enjoying time with my oldest Son who flew in from Alaska today. We're lucky enough to have him until mid December. He got stuck in Dallas-Fort Worth overnight due to a sick passenger in Seattle, and they lost his luggage...but once that shows up tomorrow everything should be just fine!

Might be the last time we see him for at least a year since it sounds like he'll go on deployment later next Spring. Air Force life is tough on the parents, but he loves it.


----------



## vinny

No longer in my comfort zone.






Early Xmas part in Calgary with a favourite customer.







One saving grace...


----------



## sour_grapes

I will say, I have actually been to Calgary, but I still didn't realize it was as big a city as your pictures portray. About the same as my current city, I s'pose.


----------



## RevA

Today I racked wine. Dragon's blood that has a small piece of oak, plain dragonsblood, blueberry, blueberry and cherry blend.


----------



## Jovimaple

Yesterday I finished decorating for Christmas. Tonight we will be having some family over to join us for dinner and to enjoy the decorations. And yes, I have seven trees. 

1. Candy themed decorations on this tree
2. MN Twins, MN Vikings, and billiards (I played on a pool league for many years)
3. and 4. My Grandma trees - I inherited decorations from both of my grandmas so they each get a tree
5. Santa tree - all my Santa decorations
6. All red decorations (in memory of hubby's dad whose favorite color was red)
7. This tree has my non-Santa decorations as well as the decorations hubby and I have gotten since we have been together. Fun to add to it every year!

I know the actual decorations would be more visible if I took pictures with more light, but I just love the glow from the Christmas lights alone.


----------



## David Violante

I think today I’m going to work on making my Frontenac into a port style. Time to put a fresh set of batteries in my Pearson calculator.


----------



## vinny

sour_grapes said:


> still didn't realize it was as big a city as your pictures portray. About the same as my current city, I s'pose.



About 1.6 million. It has almost doubled since 2000. A few years ago they opened a huge hospital in the south east and that whole area has transformed from farmland to a mass of new homes.

Just in the immediate view of my pictures downtown, there are two high rises going up. Lots of growth to come, yet.

A nice place to visit. Just as I feel Vancouver is a nice place to be from!


----------



## vinny

Jovimaple said:


> Yesterday I finished decorating for Christmas. Tonight we will be having some family over to join us for dinner and to enjoy the decorations. And yes, I have seven trees.
> 
> 1. Candy themed decorations on this tree
> 2. MN Twins, MN Vikings, and billiards (I played on a pool league for many years)
> 3. and 4. My Grandma trees - I inherited decorations from both of my grandmas so they each get a tree
> 5. Santa tree - all my Santa decorations
> 6. All red decorations (in memory of hubby's dad whose favorite color was red)
> 7. This tree has my non-Santa decorations as well as the decorations hubby and I have gotten since we have been together. Fun to add to it every year!
> 
> I know the actual decorations would be more visible if I took pictures with more light, but I just love the glow from the Christmas lights alone.View attachment 95682
> View attachment 95683
> View attachment 95684
> View attachment 95685
> View attachment 95686
> View attachment 95687


Holy! Do you think next year you will have time to *really* get into the Xmas spirit?


----------



## vinny

Yesterday was going to be a wine day, but just as I got my self ready to go my plumber stopped in to look at the radiant tube heater in the shop. A couple weeks ago I got all set up to install the whole house water monitor and shut off I preordered after the great flood. My water closet is so tight my pex crimpers wouldn't fit. My only option to do it myself was to build a new set up outside of the closet and put it through the floor and connect it at the well line *under* the house. Somehow I just hadn't gotten around to it. It just so happened that he had fancy offset crimpers for tight spaces, so we installed Phyn.

It works on harmonic resonance, and you tell it what you have in your system. 3 toilets, 4 sinks, dishwasher etc, etc. It is able to identify each faucet and item by their unique sound signature in the pipes. Once the house is learned it will shut off any unknown water usage, ie a leak. It will send you warnings and updates to your phone, you can also turn the water off with the push of a button in the app.

So far very happy, and it was half the cost of what a simple leak already cost me.


----------



## David Violante

I *did* get to my port yesterday, thankfully, and now it’s bulk aging with some oak.

Yesterday must have been plumbing day for Daves. My Fastrack pump decided it was done, so I rigged it up to my carboy washer with an inline valve so I didn’t shoot the bottles across the room. That led to cleaning and sanitizing four cases of bottles…


----------



## vinny

Dinner is going to be interesting tonight. I decided to go for it. I pulled out the bison tongue. 

I had to dig deep, and it has been a long time since I made a stock. It was very evident as I moved aside bag after bag of bones. It's well below zero, so a day inside making stock is just fine.


Quite a looong time...



5 minutes later




I LOVE my new range top. You don't always need the btu's, but 20 minutes to bring a huge pot of frozen bones to a simmer is pretty OK!


----------



## David Violante

Bottled three cases of apple wine and two concords. Roasted pecans for an upcoming wine (thank you @vinny) and bought frozen fruit for a first time DB. All in all a good day.


----------



## vinny

David Violante said:


> Bottled three cases of apple wine and two concords. Roasted pecans for an upcoming wine (thank you @vinny) and bought frozen fruit for a first time DB. All in all a good day.


Pecans should be interesting. Keep us posted!


----------



## ceeaton

I went to a forum this afternoon by following a google link trying to investigate a flour (Gold Medal Pizza flour) that I found recently at my local grocery store. It led me to PizzaMaking.com, looked around, interesting threads, so I joined up. In my 1st post that they make you do before you can post and see all the threads, I said I hope their site has lot's of info and constructive feedback like winemaking.com does.

Well, first thread I looked at from July about the flour I was researching turned into a spitting match (over a couple of weeks), with the guy who started the thread to ask if anyone had used the flour getting told by the end he was stupid for even trying to use the flour by a user who has 29,000+ posts... and had never tried the flour.

I think we need to appreciate the individuals who populate and post at this site a bit more as well as the moderators who keep us (especially me) under control!

Thank you all, you are the reason I keep coming back here!


----------



## ChuckD

Making progress on the “woodshed “. One of the sheds is done… one to go. 


Yep I doubt I’ll get siding on the ends until next year because I m not climbing on three-high scaffolding in the winter. I’ve been lucky so far that we have been unseasonably warm.


----------



## Kraffty

ceeaton said:


> I went to a forum this afternoon by following a google link trying to investigate a flour (Gold Medal Pizza flour) that I found recently at my local grocery store. It led me to PizzaMaking.com, looked around, interesting threads, so I joined up. In my 1st post that they make you do before you can post and see all the threads, I said I hope their site has lot's of info and constructive feedback like winemaking.com does.
> 
> Well, first thread I looked at from July about the flour I was researching turned into a spitting match (over a couple of weeks), with the guy who started the thread to ask if anyone had used the flour getting told by the end he was stupid for even trying to use the flour by a user who has 29,000+ posts... and had never tried the flour.
> 
> I think we need to appreciate the individuals who populate and post at this site a bit more as well as the moderators who keep us (especially me) under control!
> 
> Thank you all, you are the reason I keep coming back here!


@ceeaton Great end of year post and I'll add a thanks to everyone from the regulars to the mods to the newbies. Compared to any other site I visit this group is by far the friendliest, most sharing and compassionate when needed group I've come across.
Proud to be included with you all.


----------



## BigDaveK

PIEROGI!!!
I do this 2-3 times a year and I'm tired.
Day 1 - make the fillings, chill overnight.
Day 2 - make pierogi, boil, throw in freezer.
Day 3 - this morning, vac seal.
A _lot_ of work for 1 person. Ideally there would have been an assembly line of old women speaking a Slavic language that I unfortunately don't understand.
3 dozen sauerkraut
3 dozen cabbage
11 dozen cheese-potato (Potato is important, the water is used in the dough.)
and 2 dozen cherry
That's a lot of meals for less than 20 bucks out of pocket.


----------



## wood1954

Replaced the brake pads on my new 2004 Honda pilot. Lined up a puppy we will get tomorrow shopped for puppy stuff. I was so upset when I had to put my last dog down , I got rid of everything dog related and said I’d never get another dog. Well that lasted about 4 months.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

BigDaveK said:


> PIEROGI!!!
> I do this 2-3 times a year and I'm tired.
> Day 1 - make the fillings, chill overnight.
> Day 2 - make pierogi, boil, throw in freezer.
> Day 3 - this morning, vac seal.
> A _lot_ of work for 1 person. Ideally there would have been an assembly line of old women speaking a Slavic language that I unfortunately don't understand.
> 3 dozen sauerkraut
> 3 dozen cabbage
> 11 dozen cheese-potato (Potato is important, the water is used in the dough.)
> and 2 dozen cherry
> That's a lot of meals for less than 20 bucks out of pocket.
> 
> View attachment 96476


A lot easier if you had a couple of wives to help.


----------



## winemaker81

Darrell Hawley said:


> A lot easier if you had a couple of wives to help.


Bigamy is having one wife too many. Monogamy is often the same.
-- Oscar Wilde 



My bag limit is 1, and I'm quite satisfied with that.


----------



## ChuckD

Just pulled 75 lbs of venison sausage from the smoker


----------



## Kraffty

For my first attempt at volunteerism since retirement I just received notice that I'm now a committee member on the city of Cottonwood's Dark Sky Committee. The little bit I do know so far is that while the city is International Dark Sky Org. recognized, the committee that originally earned us that designation disbanded and there are a number of yearly requirements that need to be met in order to stay certified. There are 9 members on the committee and I don't know whether my job will be setting up folding tables and handing out bottles of water or acting as a liaison between the city and other Dark Sky communities. First meeting Jan. 12th. Guess I'll find out then.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Kraffty said:


> For my first attempt at volunteerism since retirement I just received notice that I'm now a committee member on the city of Cottonwood's Dark Sky Committee. The little bit I do know so far is that while the city is International Dark Sky Org. recognized, the committee that originally earned us that designation disbanded and there are a number of yearly requirements that need to be met in order to stay certified. There are 9 members on the committee and I don't know whether my job will be setting up folding tables and handing out bottles of water or acting as a liaison between the city and other Dark Sky communities. First meeting Jan. 12th. Guess I'll find out then.


Enjoy your retirement Mr President of Dark Sky Committee.


----------



## ibglowin

Interesting local news spot for some possible new beer technology thanks in part to Los Alamos. I worked with the project lead in the video several times over the years with some "tech transfer" types of projects.









High-tech beer may be coming to New Mexico soon


The developing process began testing in early 2021




www.koat.com


----------



## Chuck E

Bottled 16 cases.... My corker hand is sore.


----------



## Kraffty

My wife firmly believes when you want something you "put it out in the universe". Our near distant plan has been to buy a class c motorhome that maybe needs a bit of work and start getting ready to travel the states a bit. Over the holidays see saw a class A, didn't mention it to me, but started thinking she'd really like an actual bedroom and not have to climb up at bedtime to a cab-over type bed. Last week I saw a class A just fresh on the market but didn't mention it thinking it was probably more than we wanted to spend. 

Well sunday we're running around and she says "maybe an A would be nice" just as we're a block from the one I'd seen earlier. That's all I needed to hear. We met the owners, the rig is in incredible condition, price was fair for the shape it's in and we bought it on the spot. They delivered it this morning. Registered it at Arizona DMV this morning and it's time to start stocking it up. Always be ready to say yes to an opportunity instantly when you know it fits your wants.

By the way, I don't know about other states but here you can register for multiple years with a slight discount. 5 year registration - $278.00 and no sales tax. I'd guess this would cost me 3 or 4,000.00 in California just to get it in my name. Researching towing setups that work on the jeep next.


----------



## ibglowin

She's a real beauty Clark!



Kraffty said:


> My wife firmly believes when you want something you "put it out in the universe". Our near distant plan has been to buy a class c motorhome that maybe needs a bit of work and start getting ready to travel the states a bit. Over the holidays see saw a class A, didn't mention it to me, but started thinking she'd really like an actual bedroom and not have to climb up at bedtime to a cab-over type bed. Last week I saw a class A just fresh on the market but didn't mention it thinking it was probably more than we wanted to spend.
> 
> Well sunday we're running around and she says "maybe an A would be nice" just as we're a block from the one I'd seen earlier. That's all I needed to hear. We met the owners, the rig is in incredible condition, price was fair for the shape it's in and we bought it on the spot. They delivered it this morning. Registered it at Arizona DMV this morning and it's time to start stocking it up. Always be ready to say yes to an opportunity instantly when you know it fits your wants.
> 
> By the way, I don't know about other states but here you can register for multiple years with a slight discount. 5 year registration - $278.00 and no sales tax. I'd guess this would cost me 3 or 4,000.00 in California just to get it in my name. Researching towing setups that work on the jeep next.
> 
> View attachment 97321
> View attachment 97322
> View attachment 97323


----------



## Kraffty

THANKS! just spit coffee on my keyboard Mike!


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Kraffty said:


> My wife firmly believes when you want something you "put it out in the universe". Our near distant plan has been to buy a class c motorhome that maybe needs a bit of work and start getting ready to travel the states a bit. Over the holidays see saw a class A, didn't mention it to me, but started thinking she'd really like an actual bedroom and not have to climb up at bedtime to a cab-over type bed. Last week I saw a class A just fresh on the market but didn't mention it thinking it was probably more than we wanted to spend.
> 
> Well sunday we're running around and she says "maybe an A would be nice" just as we're a block from the one I'd seen earlier. That's all I needed to hear. We met the owners, the rig is in incredible condition, price was fair for the shape it's in and we bought it on the spot. They delivered it this morning. Registered it at Arizona DMV this morning and it's time to start stocking it up. Always be ready to say yes to an opportunity instantly when you know it fits your wants.
> 
> By the way, I don't know about other states but here you can register for multiple years with a slight discount. 5 year registration - $278.00 and no sales tax. I'd guess this would cost me 3 or 4,000.00 in California just to get it in my name. Researching towing setups that work on the jeep next.
> 
> View attachment 97321
> View attachment 97322
> View attachment 97323


I'm sure you will enjoy your travels with this. Ahhh, did they have another spare ?


----------



## vinny

winemaker81 said:


> My bag limit is 1, and I'm quite satisfied with that.


Clearly Mrs. WM81 is not a member of this forum...


----------



## ibglowin

Kraffty said:


> THANKS! just spit coffee on my keyboard Mike!


LOL


----------



## winemaker81

vinny said:


> Clearly Mrs. WM81 is not a member of this forum...


She isn't, but she is also pleased my bag limit is 1. If it was a higher number, I'd probably be missing valuable equipment.


----------



## BigDaveK

Kraffty said:


> My wife firmly believes when you want something you "put it out in the universe". Our near distant plan has been to buy a class c motorhome that maybe needs a bit of work and start getting ready to travel the states a bit. Over the holidays see saw a class A, didn't mention it to me, but started thinking she'd really like an actual bedroom and not have to climb up at bedtime to a cab-over type bed. Last week I saw a class A just fresh on the market but didn't mention it thinking it was probably more than we wanted to spend.



I firmly believe that, too!
It's absolutely eerie how many times it's worked for me.
It's not effective for winning the lottery (bummer) but everything else that's important or needed, spooky.


----------

